#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-15
<lazysnake> (07:01:51) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 掉线了。
<lazysnake> 0
<wzlxx> air程序如何安装的？
<Michael_Kang> Moring. Everybody.
<slack_zbb> hi
<zhanglong> hello
<kwater> morning .
<slack_zbb> 嘻嘻
<hkuieagle> hello
<hkuieagle> 有没有人懂gnu build system， 那个gnulib是干麻的，怎么用？
<roylez> hkuieagle: 港大仔？
<hkuieagle> roylez, who? nop
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席 杯具了 pdnsd不启作用了 缓存不会更新了。
<fracting>  /topic
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @williamlong:  360在开源的谷歌浏览器（Chrome）的代码上进行了修改，推出了“无缝双核”的“360浏览器极速版”，其界面和Chrome一模一样，不过收藏夹 等信息同步功能变成保存在360的服务器上。http://chrome.360.cn/..
<wenryd> 感觉360的发展有些邪道
<jyf1987> 所以说 大家平时要多参与开源项目阿
<jamesfung> 唉360就是搞笑的..
<jyf1987> 你看 360临时搞这个 肯定对参加过 chromium开发的人需求比较大
<jyf1987> 不要自欺欺人  装机量摆在那里
<jyf1987> 就算是流氓 也是有料的流氓 不是吹出来的
<wenryd> 看看360水军淹qq，呵呵
<lainme> 不是搜狗早就弄了么
<lainme> 搜狗浏览器，ie核+webkit的
<jyf1987> hoho
<wenryd> 其实用电脑的人，大部分还是很易被误导的
<jamesfung> 其实有没有觉得最近的chromium stable版用ibus打中文有点问题
<minlawoo> 个人觉得fcitx比ibus好用
<jamesfung> 还好拉.感觉词库稍微好一些
<jamesfung> 不过我没试过导入外部词库
<jyf1987> 都是词库问题
<jamesfung> 恩
<jyf1987> Twitter  Goes JSON-Only With One APIfrom Hacker News
<jyf1987> 呵呵 json大势所趋
<lainme> jyf1987: 现在都在弄webkit了
<jyf1987> lainme: 恩
<jyf1987> github挂了 对你们有影响么
<JuncoJet> jyf1987 我终于能在手机上按tab了
<fracting> 刚刚wine了一个360chrome,wine1.3.6
<JuncoJet> 爽则
<JuncoJet> 可以输名字了
<jyf1987> JuncoJet: 额 这么说可以完vim了
<jyf1987> fracting: 感觉如何
<JuncoJet> fracting 那个很蛋疼，360估计抄袭的chromeplus
<fracting> 安装过程出现一个错误,好像是wine的内置ie引起的,现在打开360chrome了,不过网页还没加载完,或许有些问题
<JuncoJet> 双核等代码也都是开源的
<jyf1987> fracting: 跑下 那些html5测试看看
<wenryd> :-(8-)
<JuncoJet> 去下载个chromeplus对比下
<roylez> pocoyo: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: 不知道
<fracting> 请教一下,chrome的协议有没有规定第三方修改chrome浏览器需不需要把代码也完全公开?chrome好像是混合协议的?
<JuncoJet> fracting 真看不惯360的做法
<roylez> pocoyo: 那你还是去用dnsmasq吧，这东西简单很多
<jyf1987> dnsmasq怎么用
<jyf1987> 支持 泛解析否？
<JuncoJet> fracting 遵循开源协议，必须开源的
<pocoyo> roylez: 扯。我就是感觉dnsmasq不爽才过来的。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 那些不爽说
<wenryd> 在一片神州大地上，360肆意折腾
<JuncoJet> wenryd 前阶段的360webqq……也很蛋疼
<fracting> JuncoJet wine chrome360 不能打开网页,做不了进一步测试
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 并且 resolv.conf前面不会加127.0.0.1 dhcp3那个配置改过了。prepend
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 泛解析呢 我只对这个感兴趣
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 最近装13的不少。
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 怎么泛解析？
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你在说我么
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 不是。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: *.xxx.com 127.0.0.1
<JuncoJet> fracting 回去我试试，我是chromeplus忠实用户，有没差异一用就知道
<fracting> JuncoJet chromeplus也可以wine吗?
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 最好是 可以直接发信号 或者通过socket 添加新的记录 并且立即生效
<JuncoJet> fracting chromeplus有linux版的
<roylez> pocoyo: every piece of software sucks
<yhl> ／msg lubotu2 你好
<pocoyo> roylez: ...重装也不缓存了 他娘的。真是。
<roylez> pocoyo: http://jandan.net/2010/11/13/crush_lobsters.html
<roylez> pocoyo: 别纠结了，出去泡妞去
<pocoyo> roylez: 真不顺利这几天。
<wenryd> I believe i can fly
<flhx> mount --binb 能否自动接挂？
<tamsun> 试了半天端口好才上来
<fracting> JuncoJet, 根据http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/chromium/terms.html ,chromium是以bsd发布的,chromium中包含的第三方组建主要是bsd,mit,apache等协议,没有一个是gpl的,那么是不是说,360chrome可以不开放代码?
<JuncoJet> bsd协议？
<jyf1987> 我靠 公司要物理隔绝网络
<roylez> 恭喜
<roylez> 要上网就得去肉身攻击了
<wenryd> 要上网就得去肉身攻击了
<fracting> JuncoJet ,是的,bsd协议
<JuncoJet> bsd最自由的协议，几乎可以随便怎么搞
<wenryd> 360的“云”，到底怎么样啊
<JuncoJet> chromeplus是什么协议的？
<JuncoJet> wenryd 云就是服务器数据
<jyf1987> 我靠 公司要物理隔绝网络
<JuncoJet> wenryd 服务器统计，运算，存储
<wenryd> 哦
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??
<wenryd> JuncoJet：我很白，能不能用很通俗的方法比喻一下“云”
 * JuncoJet 360chrome哇 …… 好多进程
<JuncoJet> 书签 错误恢复 Flash 都是独立进程的
<hei> mirc怎么播放MP3
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 开播放器播放
<hei> 我放你们能听得到吗
<ofan> - -!!
<wenryd> 360尚在小白鼠征集中
<JuncoJet> JuncoJet:本以为#360Chrome#是抄袭#ChromePlus#的，但今天装了之后发现…… 太差距了，差太远
<JGJGJGJGJ> ???
<JuncoJet> 实践证明360的还不够格和ChromePlus相比
<JuncoJet> JGJGJGJGJ, what？
<jyf1987> 呵呵 装机量阿
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??
<JuncoJet> hei 开响点，可能我们会听到
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??????
<Gun^Rose> chrome的速度真的是很赞！
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??????????
<atcho> Gun^Rose: opera呢？
<Gun^Rose> opera没玩过
<ofan> 刚发现了一个chrome速度快的秘密
<Gun^Rose> 我只能对比ie和fox
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 什么秘密？
<ofan> 鼠标移动到链接上就开始解析域名
<ofan> 然后缓存了
<JGJGJGJGJ> ???crome????????????????
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 这个... 也可能不是啥好事吧...
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 有什么坏处？
<mikeee> ofan: chrome选项里有dns预读解析
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 这不是明显的干了好多不该干的事情嘛
<ofan> mikeee: 知道，但之前不知道怎么工作的
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 汗～
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: ????
<Gun^Rose> 我感觉速度快不一定是这个原因，还是渲染引擎的问题
<ofan> 渲染其实都很快，js速度差距大
<Gun^Rose> fox显示flash真是太差了，chorme明显速度快
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 哦
<JGJGJGJGJ> CROME?80???
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: ????
<JGJGJGJGJ> what means
<oceanboo> Gun^Rose: 难得看到你
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 今天怎么不去那里了
<JGJGJGJGJ> ???Safary
<if_else> 各位 我的 fedora 14 设置自动隐藏状态栏后，鼠标停靠桌面边界，无法显示状态栏，请问如何，些
<tonghuix> if_else, 请检查驱动，或者注销再进来一下试试
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 你打的很多都是问号
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??????
<JGJGJGJGJ> the machine is wrong
<if_else> tonghuix: 谢谢，我怕我刚才可能手抖了一下，选择了一直隐藏，那该如何是好，谢谢！！！
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 你说的是哪里啊？
<JGJGJGJGJ> Now it's ok ?
<Gun^Rose> if_else: 隐藏状态也至少有2个像素的边缘啊，右键选不中？
<cwl> 求推荐，ubuntu好用的英汉字典
<if_else> Gun^Rose:  只有一个像素左右，不能使用右键，产生的配置文件在哪儿？谢谢
<Gun^Rose> if_else: 你用的是什么环境啊？gnome?
<Gun^Rose> if_else: 你说的是状态栏？是不是就是面板啊？
<pys8302> hi
<ofan> ih~
<Relaed> 早上好
<hoxily> 发现与#ubuntu频道相比，这里的人好少啊。
<Gun^Rose> 这个...还早上好呢？起得真早
<Relaed> 还有10分钟就不是早上了
<hoxily> 有谁吃过午饭的吗？
<Relaed> 不过这么说….貌似说中午好之有一瞬间正确..
<ofan> hoxily: 慢慢这里就多了
<Gun^Rose> 看来是都没起床呢
<ofan> 早饭+午饭～～
<Gun^Rose> 都饿晕了？
<ofan> 没
<Gun^Rose> 改了个empathy的theme，还凑活： http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i81335
<Gun^Rose> empathy就是对QQ支持不好，msn/irc/gtalk都挺好！
<tonghuix> Gun^Rose, 这是啥主题啊
<Relaed> iPhone主题?
<pys8302> 艾凤？？
<flhabc> exit
<if_else> Gun^Rose: 是 Gnome 谢谢
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 还跟我装傻？
<pys8302> ddf
<richchng> 林俊杰<她说>全球首播在11月15日自 9:00 至 12:00 :新加坡：新加坡电台1003 http://www.streamingradio.asia/radio1003/player.php#djnow
<John_Morgan> 开机总线错误，进x桌面被初始化，壁纸没有了，全白，请问这是什么情况？
<NoIE> 试试从新建立xorg.conf文件。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/OpYWJ.gif
<NoIE> tenzu is lolicon？
<NoIE> roylez: 他爸是李刚？
<JGJGJGJGJ> A
<Echol> 有用fedora ？ 用的哪个版本？
<Echol> ???
<Echol> 都去吃饭了吗？
<flhx> Echol: 不会吧
<Echol> 呵呵
<flhx> Echol: 是irssi吗？
<Echol> 昨晚14没装上去，13启动了进boot时出了错，郁闷死我了 flhx
<roylez> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/FG5vG.jpg
<flhx> Echol: 14是什么？
<flhx> NoIE: 李刚的事，结束了没有？
<Echol> flhx 认错人乐
<flhx> Echol: 哈哈
<NoIE> flhx: 有点“王子犯法与庶民同罪”的感觉。
<flhx> Echol: 千万别弄错相好就行
<flhx> NoIE: 千年中国，那时才有这样的世道？
<richchng> 林俊杰<她说>全球首播:听到了~~~ 超好听O(∩_∩)O~
<lazysnake> Echol: fedora么？
<Echol> lazysnake,en
<lazysnake> :-D
<flhx> NoIE: 不同身份的人，享受不同的罪，才是王道
<JuncoJet> 谁知道怎么吧ChanServ放到自己的频道，变成自己的频道机器人？
<Echol> lazysnake，14 用U盘 一直不能启动 13 启动是启动了进boot菜单是报了错 搞的我很郁闷
<lazysnake> Echol: 提示语是什么
<Echol> 找不到boot驱动 我是用ultraiso 做U盘的 liveusb 不能启动 lazysnake
<Echol> lazysnake，我在http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/网站下的13不是是不是文件的问题
<lazysnake> 8-)
<lazysnake> Echol: 你check一下md5sum所。
<John_Morgan> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5533-help!-F11%E5%BC%80%E6%9C%BAata1-relink-%E8%BF%9Bx-%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2%E8%A2%AB%E5%88%9D%E5%A7%8B%E5%8C%96%E3%80%82
<John_Morgan> help!
<lazysnake> Echol: md5sum -c md5文件
<Echol> lazysnake 忘检查了，呵呵 lazysnake,  14 U盘能装吗？
<lazysnake> :)这要google,我只ubuntu和arch u盘安装过。不过我猜应该是可以的。你没google过么？
<lazysnake> Echol: http://www.wumingx.cn/post/213.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用U盘安装fedora 11的方法 - Linux&Fedora专区 - 无名老卒BLOG
<richchng> 林俊杰 - 她说 (Hit Fm全球首播完整优酷在线) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ukf_tXeb04&feature=player_embedded#!
<Echol> 然后把isolinux文件夹里面的vmlinuz与initrd.img复制到U盘的根目录下面。这步是什么意思呢？ lazysnake
<lazysnake> Echol: 你别跟我说你的镜像里没这些文件
<Echol> lazysnake,我没做过这一步
<lazysnake> Echol: 按照那里的说法，u盘里你应该有一个镜像+vmlinuz与initrd.img
<lazysnake> Echol: 我没下载过14,具体文件名不一定是initrd.img,
<Echol> lazysnake，你用那个版本
<lazysnake> Echol: arch:)
<lazysnake> Echol: 你去看嘛。挂上去，就看得到了，
<lazysnake> Echol: 文件名差不多的东西。
<JuncoJet> ^k^, 机器人可以做点什么
<lazysnake> Echol: 一个是kernel文件 vmlinuz，另外一个是initrd 文件。（我也不知道怎么称呼）
<JuncoJet> 没有help命令……
<lazysnake> John_Morgan: 不懂。=高手来。8-)
<Echol> lazysnake，谢谢你了,一会回家试下去
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> Echol: 官方论坛应该有安装方法哦。
<Echol> lazysnake，哦。。。再次感谢 ^^
<lazysnake> Echol: not at all.
<Gun^Rose> 每到中午就特别的纠结，不知道吃什么好。总算填饱了...
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<pys8302> 哈哈
<quanru> nautilus的主工具栏按钮不能删减
<quanru> ?
 * ofan 今晚#ubuntu-cn可能有讲座,感兴趣的童鞋可以去围观一下
<ofan> 汗
<lubcat> 围观。嗯
<ofan> nnd 老是发错地方..
<zhtx> 听说这儿有讲座？
<ImATM> irc如何講座
<ofan> 不清楚，看老大安排
<JuncoJet> zy知道怎么吧ChanServ放到频道里了，嘎嘎
 * zhtx 等着讲座
<JuncoJet> 还是维基百科给力，百度就是柴扉
<ImATM> 具体什么时候阿.有谁知道吗
<zhtx> 还是互动百科比较给力
<ofan> 貌似晚8点
<lubcat> 昨天也是8点档?
<Guest87737> 视频通话用哪种软件
<Guest87737> 或者有哪种免费通话的软件？
<ImATM> Guest87737: skype
<ofan> 昨天忘记了
<Guest87737> 要钱不？
<ImATM> Guest87737: 看打什么
<Guest87737> 打移动电话的那种
<ImATM> Guest87737: 那就是要钱的
<hata> bash 加法不是这样马?echo -n "$(($min*60+$sec))"
<Guest87737> 能便宜点也行的
<ofan> expr
<hata> 为什么还是出字符串了?
<ofan> hata: expr
<hata> 哦
<ImATM> Guest87737: skype的网上能查价的吧.不清楚额
<ImATM> Guest87737: 我知知道这个
<Guest87737> 开通麻烦不？
<ImATM> 这个上网站上查吧.我也是只有耳闻没用过
<Guest87737> 呵呵谢谢
<ImATM> 可以在irc待会.看有人用过的没
<ImATM> 不过最还是自己查查看
<Guest87737> 其实这儿弄一个其他交流信息台行不？我那个电脑想找根内存条
<ImATM> Guest87737: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/197686200.html?push=ql只找到这个东西
<ImATM> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/197686200.html?push=ql
<richchng> 11月15日 晚上 20:00 讲座话题是社区贡献包括哪些，之后是自由提问。:)
<ImATM> Guest87737: 估计不是你想要得
<richchng> 在线视频观看 土豆网视频 -【FM首播】林俊杰JJ-她说(Hit Fm首播完整版) 林俊杰 她说 孙燕姿 全球首播 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/lYVFT8JpvDw/
<Guest87737> 以前在www.ipad.pptv.com上面看电影（直接复制地址即可）很爽的，后来它把电影地址分几段后（变成播放列表）就很卡了
<XwinX> iGnome:
<lazysnake> 怎么在论坛里描绘表格
<lazysnake> 或者说怎么表示表格
<richchng> quit
<richchng> Quit
<JuncoJet> chanserv 怎么设置欢迎语
<JuncoJet> 这个频道进入的时候有3条topic呐
<iGnome> desperados
<JuncoJet> soga，貌似有设置过……
<happyaron> iGnome: freeflying找你
<roylez> iGnome: 看那老鼠厨子呢
<widon> Makefile中加不加-Wall选项呢？
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<NoIE> 请问，我在Facebook上发表的文章，选择所有网民可见。
<NoIE> 为什么还是不能在google上搜索得到呢？
<iGnome> happyaron: 俄
<iGnome> freeflying:
<iGnome> roylez: 美食的？
<iGnome> 寻找c&c95gold
<iGnome> 寻找desperados
<freeflying> iGnome, 快去写fcitx吧
<mikeee> 在ubuntu下用virtualbox 虚拟xp 安迅雷下载东西到映射的物理硬盘的ntfs分区....这么绕一大圈会不会费硬盘？
<happyaron> mikeee: 硬盘寿命是按使用时间算的
<happyaron> mikeee: 会比较费cpu，硬盘没啥事。
<mikeee> happyaron: 跟转速没关系么？
<mikeee> happyaron: 哦 知道了 那我就放心了 谢谢
<happyaron> mikeee: 反正厂商给你的保证都是硬盘能用多少小时，不是转了多少圈 :)
<Gun^Rose> 跟转速没啥关系，就是不这么折腾也跟转速没关系
<mikeee> Gun^Rose: happyaron:谢谢 了解了 那以后就可以放心开虚拟机全力下东西拉
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 为什么握过宪法规定xx，而却不能xx呢？
<NoIE> Warm_HUG: 怎么想到这个问题了？
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 都一样啊，一样啊，哈哈，哈哈
<iGnome> freeflying: 这找xx最好嘛。
<flhx> Gun^Rose: 虚拟机下载，有什么问题？
<NoIE> Warm_HUG: 我刚刚在Facebook上写了点东西，我怕别人看不到。
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 难道你是用.com搜的？
<DraZet> NoIE: 因为facebook跟google正在玩扣扣跟数字公司玩的游戏
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 拿来搜搜看
<NoIE> DraZet: 是吗？我刚才是从Blogger中向Facebook上发表的文章。
<DraZet> NoIE: 在墙外？
<DraZet> NoIE: 我肯定看不到
<NoIE> DraZet: 不知道，我是用谷哥侧边栏发送的文章。
<iGnome> 	[使命召唤7：黑色行动].Call.Of.Duty.Black.Ops.full.rip.rar		5.78G	5.76G	99.6	1	5003	246	100	1d 	0:04 	42.5	8:40
<zhanglong> 使命召唤都出7了啊
<zhanglong> 好快啊
 * NoIE 显卡坏了，不玩游戏。
<iGnome> [命令与征服黄金版95].c&amp;cgold.rar		51.7M	0	0.0	0	0	0	0	8:12 	
<NoIE> 我在jimdo上面建了个网站。
<NoIE> 有段时间没打理，他们就说要把我的网站注销。
<zhanglong> fedora好像还有针对游戏的操作系统
<iGnome> 90后看着傻眼的游戏
<NoIE> 然后，我的网站就没了。
<NoIE> 结果今天，我的网站突然能用了。
<JuncoJet> gtalk的协议是不是公开的？
<JuncoJet> 能不能通过gtalk来传说数据，做加密代理？
<iGnome> lerosua: 有生意来了。赶紧卖东西给 JuncoJet
<JuncoJet> iGnome 啥东西？
<lerosua> iGnome: 最近没心情做生意
<XwinX> iGnome: 我卖
<iGnome> 别人要买，加密的嘛
<iGnome> XwinX: 支持。支持你去改输入法
<XwinX> iGnome: 我去弄几篇xmpp的文档转给你,你再倒买吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 输入法关我什么事？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不玩输入法
<XwinX> iGnome: 这个要拼音党出力了
<iGnome> 省得狒狒老找我。我都没接触过。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你不是拼音党嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 难道叫我们用五笔的来给你开发拼音输入法啊
<iGnome> enduser 而且还是scim.
<missing> igno
<missing> iGnome: 嗯,不要偷懒.ee
<lazysnake> org
<happyaron> iGnome: 不要偷懒，改fcitx去，哈哈
<iGnome> missing: 你再把我的Nick 输入一半，我就去t你jj
<JuncoJet> 谁知道sockproxy怎么变成vpn，理论上应该可以咯吧
<XwinX> iGnome:  谁叫你走错了路，用上了拼音
<iGnome> happyaron: 难得熟悉。
<iGnome> 给我个游戏评测的事情吧。 哈皮
<missing> iGnome: 我的拼音不切换输入法回车就上字母...回车大力了一点点啦
<DraZet> iGnome: 你是ee啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 找 freeflying
<missing> DraZet: 火星来的
<iGnome> 你个大胡子鬼
<missing> iGnome: 评测一下扫雷嘛,ee
<iGnome> 我的生命，都在游戏中。
<XwinX> iGnome: 玩物X志
<iGnome> 扫雷，那是强项
<JuncoJet> iGnome 求数独测评
<iGnome> 数独，不会
<iGnome> fps会
<lazysnake> 九宫格 XX8-)
<zhanglong> 数独好玩
<missing> iGnome: 啊,失敬啊
<iGnome> quake可以1调3
<missing> iGnome: 真的吗?quake我也可以哦
<iGnome> 那来一把
<missing> 嗯,最easy的bot哈哈
<missing> 没有装呢q3
<iGnome> 别bot了。要真人
<missing> iGnome: 又不是女人,要真的干嘛
<iGnome> 干你。没问题嘛
<DraZet> missing: 那美克星来的
<missing> iGnome: ...
<DraZet> iGnome: 你什么时候换的马甲啊
<missing> DraZet: 哦,那个喜欢唧唧歪歪的就是你啊
<JuncoJet> cs 1.6的机器人强大
<iGnome> 命令与征服黄金版95。谁有
<missing> 论坛里面
<DraZet> 数独 很好玩  sudoku
<JuncoJet> 看到人我就倒地了
<missing> iGnome: 官网有下载的,那画面...惨不忍睹啊
<iGnome> 哪官网。。
<JuncoJet> 数独玩不出来，比五子棋还难
<missing> iGnome: ea啊
<iGnome> 没去过。都盗版的，好意思去？
<missing> iGnome: 去年不是什么大庆的免费下载玩的嘛,就下载来看看啦
<iGnome> 免费是肯定了。只是系统都不兼容了。记得要补丁dll
<missing> iGnome: 嗯,反正我装了,打开了,不过没有玩,星际才是我的挚爱
<xinen007> 大家好
<missing> xinen007: hi
<xinen007> 我怎么才能禁止系统升级内核啊
<missing> xinen007: 新立得里面锁定内核版本
<xinen007> 因为我的声卡和显卡都是手动安装的驱动
<jackey> 使用rtorrent下载速度最多才40KB，做了端口映射，怎么回事。
<xinen007> 每次升级都要重新安装
<xinen007> missing, 还有其他办法么？
<missing> jackey: rtorrent似乎链接不上种子服务器比较 杯具
<missing> xinen007: 没有
<xinen007> 升级内核对我而言，一点用都没有
<missing> xinen007:源里面的驱动不支持你的显卡 声卡吗
<jackey> missing:这样啊，有没有解决办法的。
<missing> jackey: 我喜欢deluge的,你试试~
<xinen007> 声卡必须升级才能正常使用耳机和音响
<xinen007> 我的是alc269的声卡
<jackey> missing:恩，谢谢。
<iGnome> missing: 给url。我可没找到
<missing> xinen007: 那就锁定内核嘛,反正升级内核基本没有用的
<xinen007> 显卡倒是支持啊，不过，如果录制屏幕的话，视频是卡的，不流畅
<DraZet> missing: 啥jjyy啊
<xinen007> 是不是发现版本那里啊
<JuncoJet> 传说奔流最给力
<xinen007> missing, 总是优先考虑最高版本
<xinen007> 总是优先考虑已安装版本
<missing> 都说锁定内核啦
<xinen007> 优先考虑的版本，选择框。。。
<JuncoJet> xinen007 看录制啥的，ogv应该不卡
<xinen007> 这是我在新立德上面找到的选项
<xinen007> 没有锁定选项啊
<jackey> missing:好像都没有迅雷下载的快啊。
<xinen007> 显卡驱动用官方的就可以了，很流畅 了
<missing> iGnome: http://ccgold.ea.com/uk/
<missing> jackey: 是没有迅雷快,没有办法的事
<kurain> 大家好。
<missing> 好
<DraZet> 据说昨天晚上8点 在这里开大会了？
<XwinX> 好
<jackey> missing:恩
<XwinX> 什么大会？
<XwinX> 通过了什么方针政策？
<happyaron> 讲座。。。
<happyaron> 今天晚上还有，仍然八点
<XwinX> happyaron: 讲什么的？
<happyaron> XwinX: 如何参与 ubuntu 社区
<kurain> 非常感兴趣
<iGnome> missing: kiss一个
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦，好像看到过
<missing> 呵呵,大牛来讲课啦,昨晚看了一下
<jackey> pps,这次出的linux版挺好用的
<missing> iGnome: 你有口臭,人家不要啦
<iGnome> nnnd
<missing> :-D
<iGnome> [ 300.1KB/s] [ 1h03]
<missing> 1.1g的,双cd的
<happyaron> :)
<iGnome> ～～
<jackey> 我的本本内置mic 到现在也不能用。
<DraZet> missing: 你果然跟ee有一腿
<DraZet> jackey: 你什么本本？
<missing> DraZet: 我是ee的秘书啊
<jackey> DraZet:asus X50N , ubuntu9.04 alc660vd
<DraZet> missing: 性别？
<missing> DraZet: 你那么八干嘛
<DraZet> jackey: 哦 好的 以后买本 不考虑这个型号
<DraZet> missing: 我一直就怀疑ee是重口味
<jackey> DraZet:早停产了。
<DraZet> jackey: 哦 那就好
<missing> DraZet: 额...这么秘密的东西除非你给个几w的才有得商量
<DraZet> 话说苹果本对linux支持怎么样
<missing> 很好
<DraZet> missing: 要几w啊
<DraZet> missing: 真的假的啊
<missing> DraZet: 先打个100w过来,多还少补
<DraZet> missing: 好的 帐号 密码告诉我一下
<zhanglong> 我有
<missing> DraZet: ....帐号可以说,密码....我自己都不记得了,那个卡没有钱很久了
<iGnome> DraZet: 想死啊。上次你和鲇鱼的jq。我截图发邮件给鲇鱼证实了。
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪秘书
<missing> tenzu: 额...我没有做兼职哦
<DraZet> iGnome: 囧 你不是ee
<DraZet> iGnome: 你是iOpera的马甲
<XwinX> iGnome: 让人识破了吧
<missing> 杯具...
<srdgame> PPA 真的很慢 唉～
<flhx> XwinX: 嘻嘻嘻，你呀
<iGnome> 煞笔的fat。4G文件就不cp
<iGnome> jinghua: 你的totempps有deb了没
<missing> iGnome: 额....竟然还用fat...
<flhx> iGnome: 一般大于4G的文件不多吧？
<iGnome> 多
<jackey> pps官方不出linux版了吗，和MS下一样的
<flhx> iGnome: 影视，dvd光盘，其它？
<iGnome> cod
<DraZet> missing: 你被他骗了
<flhx> iGnome: 我特地留一个fat32
<DraZet> 其实linux下的应用不少 游戏也不少 可以看看手机平台上层出不穷的应用
<XwinX> iGnome: 让你小子装鬼
<XwinX> iGnome: 所谓装神弄鬼就是你了
<XwinX> flhx: 嗯哼
<XwinX> iGnome: fat16?
<XwinX> flhx: 肯定是高清无码的
<missing> DraZet: 啥?
<iGnome> xx 干嘛
<flhx> XwinX: 嘻嘻嘻，说到位
<iGnome> 猪。猪才不知道cod
<XwinX> iGnome: 强烈要求共享高清无码
<DraZet> missing: 我是说 你被 iOpera骗了
<jinghua> iGnome, 不知道：）
<missing> DraZet: iopera是谁啊?
<iGnome> jinghua: @@ 给现成的deb试试
<tenzu> cod是神马？
<DraZet> missing: iGnome
<missing> DraZet: ignome又是那个?
<jinghua> iGnome, 不会玩 deb
<ofan> call of duty?
<flhx> 朋友们：神马  是什么意思？
<missing> tenzu: 不好玩的,就是跑到地方就可以了,问题是你要或者到那里
<iGnome> 我积蓄了5年的时间，没玩大游戏了。今年一次性玩完。
<tenzu> missing: 不是call of duty？
<missing> flhx: 你已经自己回答自己了
<missing> tenzu: 是啊
<flhx> microcai: 神马 = 什么
<tenzu> missing: 神开始玩使命召唤了？wine的还是windows下？
<iGnome> happyaron: 帮忙把 jinghua 的源码打包吧
<missing> tenzu: 应该可以wine的
<iGnome> 不会吧。你们这帮脑筋。cod还可以wine?
<tenzu> missing: 看大宝wine成功过COD6,我没试过
<srdgame> wine竟然要升級i32lib，
<tenzu> iGnome: 有人wine过，你太土了
<iGnome> 不信
<srdgame> :-D 我wine RO
<missing> tenzu: 不知道,我就wine blizzard的都ok的,wow没有试过
<iGnome> 那dx9的
<ofan> wine过
<iGnome> 说不定dx10
<srdgame> iGnome: wine可以安裝dx9的吧
<missing> iGnome: 用opengl模式,快很多
<srdgame> iGnome: 我就裝了，winetricks 下載了個200+M的安裝文件
<iGnome> 很多游戏没opengl支持了吧
<iGnome> 尤其是现在的
<tenzu> iGnome: 你说的那叫flash game，木哈哈哈哈哈哈~~~
<iGnome> ..
<missing> iGnome: 去玩quake live嘛
<iGnome> 疼猪，你再瞎扯，就t你jj
<missing> iGnome: cod有的
<iGnome> live在opera带不起
<missing> 升级电脑
<tenzu> iGnome: 现在windows下的游戏，没几个不支持openGL了
<srdgame> OpenFetion最近一直不穩定阿
<iGnome> tenzu: 胡说
<iGnome> 古墓，很早就只搞dx了
 * microcai tenzu: 国外的一般 GL ... 国内的垃圾游戏一般是 D3D 的
<iGnome> 为了那些光影渲染
<missing> 不喜欢那个波霸劳拉
<XwinX> missing: 我喜欢电影里的那个
<tenzu> iGnome: 不要看05年以前的游戏了好不？
<missing> 古墓是只有directx的
<iGnome> 似乎可以换衣服。 missing
<missing> XwinX: 那个朱丽叶啊,还可以吧,不过不是我喜欢的类型
<ofan> 劳拉还是很给力的
<missing> iGnome: 换衣服有什么好看的?
<XwinX> missing: 嗯
<XwinX> missing: 不穿最好
<missing> XwinX: 额...不穿我也不反对....
<iGnome> 湿恤裳
<tenzu> microcai: 看来是我玩鬼子游戏玩太多了
<missing> tenzu: 你那taste...不入流啊
<missing> 哈哈
<iGnome> 你们这些家伙。不穿，就没空打仗了
<missing> iGnome: 不穿才能打仗啊
<iGnome> quake3的日本map。。那就都不打仗了的。
<microcai> tenzu:  ... 没什么，主要是国内的程序员大多都被 MS洗脑了
<microcai> tenzu: 尤其是小公司做垃圾游戏的程序员
<tenzu> missing: 看来我是肥猪流
<happyaron> tenzu: 有人假冒你 :)
<XwinX> microcai: d3d不也挺好的吗
<missing> tenzu: 嗯,你是猪,肥猪
<tenzu> microcai: 小游戏我不玩，安装文件4G一下的也不下载
<tenzu> happyaron: 哪儿？
<microcai> tenzu:  ... 我说的是 QQ ....
<happyaron> tenzu: 那人现在不在，论坛上有帖子，还假冒过banban
<microcai> XwinX: 不好。居然用 C++做 API ,脑残的决定
<XwinX> microcai: windows程序都喜欢用C++的
<XwinX> microcai: 加个“员”
<tenzu> microcai: 扣扣麻将还行，我偶尔玩玩
<XwinX> 抽烟
<missing> tenzu: 我也玩过,赢了一点钱
<tenzu> happyaron: hceasy神马的吧？自称哭熊那个？
<happyaron> tenzu: 啊对
<missing> 咋了?
<williamherry> 谁知道dmesg的logrotate配置在那里放着里/？
<missing> 给灭了?
<tenzu> missing: 还能赢钱？哪儿赢的？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我才懒得管他/她/它
<williamherry> dmesg.4.gz都有了，我怎么找不到它的配置文件
<williamherry> 有人知道吗？
<missing> tenzu: 我一把就赢了2w多,不过不给兑换q币,刚刚停止这个功能.NNND
<missing> 以前就有人玩这个挣q币的
<tenzu> missing: 呃，我这种麻将菜鸟能不输就不错了
<missing> tenzu: 呵呵...不是吧,我没有什么打的,就是这几年在公司偶尔中午打麻将的,以前我都不会的
<missing> 酷熊来了
<missing> op在那里,哈哈
<tenzu> missing: 我只会推倒胡，稍微复杂的就算不过来了
<tenzu> hceasy: 听说你冒充我？
<missing> tenzu: 呵呵,我一般就是鸡平爆三样
<tenzu> missing: 鸡平爆三样是啥？
<hceasy> 大家好
<missing> 就是三种胡牌的番数
<hceasy> 经常冒充你
<tenzu> missing: 算番的我玩不来
<tenzu> hceasy: 如果骗到美女扣扣的话记得发给我
<missing> 现在也流行不算番的,那就是纯碎的赌钱啊
<lubcat> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<missing> 连做牌的乐趣都没有了
<hceasy> 恩
<tenzu> lubcat: 你有意见？
<tenzu> missing: 我经常屁胡
<lubcat> tenzu: 显然木有
<missing> .
<hceasy> 搜狗输入法按tab键后不是不全名字,纠结
<hceasy> 全键盘手机用着真不爽
<missing> 送我
<hceasy> htc838的老机器.....
<missing> 没关系
<srdgame> evolution 的IMAP也太慢了，唉～
<_xiaomo_> 用thunderbird.
<DraZet> thunderbird越做越烂了
<_xiaomo_> 不错吧 `.哪不好了
<srdgame> 同意 DraZet
<Gun^Rose> evolution最近出了个bug，发邮件会莫名退出
<Gun^Rose> 不知好了没？我中招了
<srdgame> 幾乎不怎麼發郵件
<srdgame> 沒遇到過
<DraZet> thurderbird3 没有以前运行快速了 而且好多地方改动莫名其妙
<_xiaomo_> 呵呵.我用着感觉还可以..速度也不错. `
<Gun^Rose> 我试了一下，还是不行。我是archlinux，在openbox下用evolution发邮件还是会出问题
<DraZet> ?
<vicwjb> 好久未来
<zhanglong>  床前明月光,疑是地上霜,举头望明月,低头思故乡
<zhanglong> 床前的明月姑娘脱光了,皮肤像地上的霜一样雪白,抬起头来望着明月,低头思念起故乡的老婆
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。
<vicwjb> 貌似不是很热闹啊
<zhaoxuhua> 现在还没下班了
<lazysnake> zhanglong: 怎么不引用仙剑95的？
<zhanglong> 转 的
<huang> sjdioashf
<huang> test
 * huang tsest
<Rothsdad> The Social Network is brillant!!
<Rothsdad> Mark uses KDE3, emacs, php and creates Facebook
<Guest20896> 如何自己改名？
<delectate> nickname?
<huang> Guest20896: /nick yourname
<Guest20896> 我试试
<richchng> 请问今天晚上 20:00 讲座话题是包括哪些?
<Guest20896> 没反应
<delectate> 呃……有讲座？
<widon> 什么匹配一个单词的开头啊
<ofan> \<
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 路由器玩得咋样了？
<delectate> iGnome: 拜神
<DraZet> richchng: <happyaron> XwinX: 如何参与 ubuntu 社区
<XwinX> DraZet: ?
<vicwjb> 啥讲座 ？
<widon> ofan, 我就是想用user替换userinfo，而有些字符串中有userinfo         :%s/\<userinfo$/user/g 这样？
<DraZet> 拷贝了一下 log
<zy> 如何禁止系统升级？
<DraZet>  <happyaron> said the topic is 如何参与 ubuntu 社区
<ofan> widon: :%s/\<userinfo\>/user/g
<DraZet> iGnome: 果然是ee  iGnome [~eexpress@218.76.16.223
<DraZet> 不过ee什么时候变得这么风骚了啊
<DraZet> 诡异
<Gun^Rose> 。。。。
<richchng> DraZet: 谢谢! :)
<vicwjb> 啥讲座 ？
<tenzu> e个毛的e，要叫神！！
<widon> ofan, ok
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<cfy> iGnome: 神在不
<delectate> 拜神～
<tenzu> cfy: 神是请的，不是问的
<DraZet> 哈哈
<cfy> delectate: 神都不在，拜啥。。。
<DraZet> 拜神呀，好耶
<cfy> tenzu: - -!神在则在，神不在，请也没用
<delectate> cfy: sigh...
<cfy> 哦，
<cfy> 学校解封6667了
<cfy_ipod> Hi all
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> slocate悲剧了。。。。不开发了。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没必要继续开发了吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 该是mlocate的天下了。
<cfy> happyaron: 你是说有mlocate的存在么？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，是阿，不过slk和gentoo还在用。刚刚 gentoo把slocate mask了
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，而且我觉得mlocate才是方向吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 是阿，slocate太傻了。没改变的，也再访问下。
<happyaron> cfy: slocate不是增量的，对吗？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是的。嗯。
<Use-Firefox> ..........
<cfy> happyaron: 对了，你老婆的那个h3c的bin拿到没？
<happyaron> cfy: 我现在给你发。
<cfy> happyaron: ftp://iperl.co.cc:2010/uploads/
<cfy> happyaron: 传这里吧。可能有点慢。正在升级
<happyaron> cfy: 名字叫h3c8021xclient
<lubcat> 发现网站 上过于宣传ubuntu的免费了。。
<lubcat> 有点过火了。感觉了
<cfy> happyaron: ok
<lubcat> 什么什么功能。什么什么都是免费的。
<happyaron> cfy: 还没传。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 看上去不是njit-client,除非自己改过名字。
<lubcat> 搞得像用ubuntu像是占便宜似的
<cfy> lubcat: 哪个网站？
<happyaron> cfy: 发上去了。
<lubcat> ubuntu.org.cn
<cfy> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> cfy: 可能是hnu那个
<Gun^Rose> 相比较商业OS，linux的最大优势难倒不是不用掏钱吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似是图形的？
<happyaron> Gun^Rose: 灵活
<happyaron> cfy: 好像是
<cfy> Gun^Rose: 对我来说还有open source
<cfy> happyaron: 那估计不是了。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<Gun^Rose> 什么功能都有、安全性还更好，还不用花钱！
<happyaron> cfy: 确实是动态链接的，不像闭源软件所为
<_xiaomo_> vim设置了set fileencoding=utf-8 为啥不管用呢..费解..
<cfy> happyaron: 哦,
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 打错了？ee
<_xiaomo_> cfy, 没吧` ?
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 哦。呵呵看错了
<ofan> 怎么不管用
<Gun^Rose> 免费宣传并非针对个人用户，还是针对商业公司的
<_xiaomo_> 我晕了.我在vimrc里加set fileencoding=utf-8保存下来的是gb2312的.在vim界面里打:set fileencoding=utf-8就是utf8的..无语了
<Gun^Rose> 个人用户有几个真正在乎正版和版权的？
<ofan> _xiaomo_: 当然了
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=293312 看样子是这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: H3C 802.1X网络客户端LINUX版 - LinuxSir.Org
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 在配置文件里不能设置保存编码 ?
<ofan> _xiaomo_: vim打开文件时自动监测编码 设置fileencoding
<happyaron> cfy: 还没看到源代码。据说可以用命令行。
<ofan> _xiaomo_: fileencoding指的是当前文件的编码
<Gann> 有人会做gae机器人不？
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 饿.这个样子啊.有啥方法没.让他搞成utf8的.
<ofan> _xiaomo_: 如果你想让所有文件都用utf-8保存，可以用自动命令
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 怎么弄?
<ofan> _xiaomo_: au BufWritePre *.txt set fileencoding=utf-8
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，那可以试试 njit的湖南的定制版本，那个应该可以cli,如果要交叉编译应该会简单点
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 加到vimrc里 `?
<ofan> _xiaomo_: 对，*.txt表示只对txt后缀的有效
<_xiaomo_> ofan, OK.谢了 `
<ofan> _xiaomo_: np
 * cfy 吃饭
<ofan> 为什么${abc#=}不管用？
<Gun^Rose> 靠，论坛又上不去了？！
<ofan> 为什么${abc#=}不管用？
<mza_> Gun^Rose:可以上去啊
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 你的问题很模糊...
<ofan> shell高手呢
<mza_> 我只知道$是变量名
<mza_> 但是{}里面带的难道是正则？
<ofan> _xiaomo_: 就是shell里变量处理  ${abc#=} 想取abc变量的'='前面的字符串
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 饿.没用过那个用法. `等待其他高手`..
<ofan> ok
<_xiaomo_> 我试了下.貌似把整个变量都输出来了..
<ofan> 恩 是
<_xiaomo_> 没用过这个用法.一般我都是用Perl代替shell工作.呵呵
<ofan> oh~  perl高手..
<Gun^Rose> 我这里上不去了，像是域名解析故障
<_xiaomo_> ...
<ofan> perl也要学..
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 学吧 `.很爽的
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，看着语气，明显是上吊给绳儿的...
<Gun^Rose> 喝药递瓶！
<_xiaomo_> ofan, ${abc%=*}
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 应该是这个..
<_xiaomo_> ofan, http://tech.foolpig.com/2008/07/09/linux-shell-char/
<^k^> ⇪ title: shell字符串的截取
<ofan> _xiaomo_: wow..  goood!
<ofan> 写个小脚本 把ps和grep整合一下..
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 文章里说*是通配符.可以不要.但是我测试的话 必须有*号才正常显示..
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 不知道这个效率和awk/sed比较怎么样.我一般都是grep行然后sed
<ofan> _xiaomo_: sed,awk要开子进程，这个内置的变量截取应该bash直接完成吧，效率应该比较高
<_xiaomo_> ofan, 不知道这个内置的是怎么实现的.说不定就是sed .awk了..呵呵
<ofan> _xiaomo_: 也可能.. 去实验下
<t502> 没人?
<MeaCulpa> 不开子进程，如果一样卡在那里，不是更危险？
<ofan> 都一样吧，bash开子进程也是等待返回后继续
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 除非写了文件
<MeaCulpa> 之前的话偶没看到，不过sed效率做简单的事情实在不咋的
<cfy> perl
<happyaron> bash有历史包袱，太重量级，不适合做事了。
<_xiaomo_> MeaCulpa, 写正则写惯了被.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 就知道你要说这个
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 哈哈。+1
<cfy> MeaCulpa: lol
<cfy> happyaron: dash和ash比怎么样？
<happyaron> cfy: ash没用明白呢。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。不过busybox里有ash
<happyaron> cfy: dash是比bash适合跑脚本
<happyaron> cfy: 对。。。我也偶尔尝试，但是比较困难。。。
<ofan> 有没有人解决过screen里改变光标颜色的问题？
<cfy> happyaron: 跑脚本？跑什么类型的？我只知道跑别的程序比较好。
<cfy> 谁用openwrt的路由？怎么关机呢？貌似只有重启。。。
<MeaCulpa> 专为跑脚本都ksh, csh了
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，系统维护啥的。肯定不是做计算。
<MeaCulpa> b系列的就是给人用的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃。dash不是啊。
<t502> about, nasa 大家怎么家?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<t502> 大家怎么看
<t502> nasa的新闻?
<MeaCulpa> NASA?
<ofan> 什么新闻
<MeaCulpa> NASA图片不错
<t502> http://science.solidot.org/science/10/11/15/0746227.shtml
<JGJGJGJGJ> what
<brianzhao> 这里就是传说中的irc
<brianzhao> 吗
<MeaCulpa> dash... 又是debian搞出来的东西？
<t502> nasa官网有en原文,
<t502> 今天晚上 1点
<ofan> 外星人
<_xiaomo_> - - .我怎么感觉这么不靠谱了.
<MeaCulpa> ash 是一个姓Xu的port到linux的？ 华裔？
<ofan> 2012阿
<MeaCulpa> 本家嘛
<_xiaomo_> 来吧来吧2012. 谁怕谁啊
<t502> 是 et,还是月球的?晚上就知道了
<ofan> 外心人来协商星际移民的问题了
<JGJGJGJGJ> it's really
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: kernel.org的项目
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃，不知道。可能是huntxu本家。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ash原来是啥平台的？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 你也姓Xu?
<cfy> The Almquist shell (also known as A Shell, ash and sh) was originally Kenneth Almquist's clone of the SVR4-variant of the Bourne shell; it is a fast, small, POSIX-compatible Unix shell designed to replace the Bourne shell in later BSD distributions. Originally it did not feature line editing[clarification needed] or command history mechanisms, because Almquist felt that such should be moved into the terminal driver; however, current
<cfy> variants support it.
<brianzhao> 问答题，1，这里是irc吧
<JGJGJGJGJ> YES
<ofan> brianzhao: 是...
<DraZet> 回答正确
<cfy> brianzhao: - -!
<DraZet> 发小红花一朵
<ofan> Bazinga!
<brianzhao> ok ,ofan ,你是从gtalk群里面来的那个吗
<lubcat> ...
<ofan> brianzhao: 对...
<lubcat> ofan: 无处不在啊。。
<brianzhao> 外日，亲人呀
<DraZet> 回答正确
<lubcat> 寒
<ofan> brianzhao: 正是哥...
<brianzhao> 这跟gtalk群有啥不一样的
<brianzhao> ！
<ofan> brianzhao: irc更帅
<brianzhao> how to choice your name
<ofan> brianzhao: /nick YourNick
<JGJGJGJGJ> use nick
<brianzhao> use ofan
<brianzhao> ok
<ofan> - -
<DraZet> gtalk 还有群？
<MeaCulpa> ash好象是 BSD那边的吧
<brianzhao> 知道了
<DraZet> 我落伍了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩
<brianzhao> 讨论ubuntu的gtalk群，非常热闹
<_xiaomo_> 美国国家航空航天局（NASA）网站今天突然宣布，美国时间明天11月15日（北京时间11月16日）将宣布一则足以让全人类震惊的消息
<brianzhao> 突然有人提议来这里转转
<brianzhao> 我就来了
<ofan> - -
<atcho> blue 来不？
<ofan> nasa要卖船票了..
<atcho> _xiaomo_: 啥东西？
<_xiaomo_> - - .还真 扯淡..
<DraZet> nasa原文在哪里？
<JGJGJGJGJ> ????????
<_xiaomo_> atcho, 不清楚.刚才有人不是发了文章么 .我上网查了下
<_xiaomo_> http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/nov/HQ_M10-157_Chandra_Update.html
<_xiaomo_> 原文.貌似
<atcho> 给url
<_xiaomo_> 牛逼的人.给翻译下
<cfy> Nov. 15, to discuss the Chandra X-ray Observatory's discovery of an exceptional object in our cosmic neighborhood.
<ofan> 还没开发部会
<brianzhao> 那么，这里基本上就是扯淡的地方了
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 那肯定不是卖船票
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??????????????????
<_xiaomo_> cfy, 我也没说卖船票...
<cfy> ofan: 哦，你说的。。。。
<_xiaomo_> 谁知道他们又再蛋疼什么..
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 今天在北京公司office电梯遇到个低胸妹妹
<MeaCulpa> 好低...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: - -!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<_xiaomo_> MeaCulpa, 北京不冷?
<MeaCulpa> 而且我盯着对方胸穷看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你压过去，别人肯定挣扎不脱的
<MeaCulpa> 不是看那个，是看她有没有门卡，我好尾随....
<brianzhao> 好看不
<brianzhao> 直接要电话好了
<hata> fcitx 用了 19m内存
<ofan> 被你发现了
<EMI> ??
<MeaCulpa> 我帮一大帮人开着门，才蹭了门卡尾随进
<hata> 怎么这么大
<hata> 是不是ubuntu的问题
<brianzhao> scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com 这个群就够扯淡了，来到这里我真是觉得大巫见小巫
<happyaron> hata: 比起ibus-pinyin，这很小了。
<atcho> brianzhao: 欢迎来到这里扯淡！
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没门卡，可以混进去？职员不管的？
<hata> happyaron: ibus试过200m
<hata> pinyin
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我有门卡，但是权限不够，没开北京的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 所以挂了卡，蹭门
<happyaron> 可能ubuntu中国版默认会用fcitx4
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 见到美女就尾随
<EMI> #hate ?
<srdgame> MeaCulpa: 什麼公司阿
<ofan> 额 ibus要被抛弃？
<hata> happyaron: ppa没上u,只有nightly版
<ofan> 那我换fcitx
<happyaron> ofan: 还没有说要在国际版的镜像上抛弃，可能先在中国版上做个尝试。
<hata> 对了,编译的怎么装sunpinyin,那个依赖问题
<happyaron> fcitx4比以前有很大的改进了。
<MeaCulpa> srdgame: HP
<happyaron> 没编译过sunpinyin :(
<MeaCulpa> HP中国女性员工比例46%
<EMI> #ofan ????????
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<ofan> 个人觉得输入法内存占到10m以内才算正常
<happyaron> ofan: 你写一个吧，我支持你。
<DraZet>  我们公司老娘们占多数
<hata> 她说我fcitx的包找不到,fcixt我也是编译进去的
<happyaron> ofan: 建议用C++
<ofan> happyaron: 为何？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还没到50%....
<happyaron> ofan: C也行
<ofan> happyaron: 其实刚想说用py...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这么多？
<happyaron> ofan: python显然要步ibus-pinyin的后尘。
<hata> 什么关系
<happyaron> freeflying: C在中国还没有女的吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: sales啥的多吧
<hata> ofan: py and pinyin 什么关系
<ofan> happyaron: 恩..
<ofan> happyaron: fcitx不也是c/c++写的么
<EMI> A
<freeflying> happyaron, 没
<hata> 步什么后尘
<brianzhao> hi,test
<brianzhao> no way
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> hata: ibus是用python写的
<hata> shit
<ofan> python的内存管理比较那啥
<hata> 原来这样
<EMI> ?????????
<hata> 重活py担当不起阿
<happyaron> ofan: 对啊，你可以再重新写一个，少用内存
<happyaron> hata: 不太心疼资源而需要开发速度的还可以，哈哈
<happyaron> ofan: ibus是C
<ofan> happyaron: 额～ 考虑中
<brianzhao> ofan:
<happyaron> ofan: ibus-pinyin是python
<ofan> happyaron: 哦
<brianzhao> ofan:  果然ok
<hata> 哦,这样
<brianzhao> 但是需要每次输入
<ofan> brianzhao: 看客户端了
<brianzhao> ofan: pidgin
<ofan> 现在除了ibus就是fcitx 貌似也没很多选择
<happyaron> ofan: xsunpinyin, scim
<happyaron> ofan: 好像还有个imbus，没好好看
<ofan> happyaron: ..这些从来没用过.
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??
<happyaron> ofan: 没用过scim？
<happyaron> 呃，你火星了。
<hata> 如果安装了那个lib,然后编译软件的时候另外安装那个lib的开发包来编译,是不是浪费了
<ofan> happyaron: 没阿..
<JGJGJGJGJ> ?
<JGJGJGJGJ> ???????
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> 抓取网页，放在路由上。
<cfy> 好，上红楼梦去
<JGJGJGJGJ> ????????
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??????????????
<JGJGJGJGJ> ???????????????????
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 。。。。。。。
<JGJGJGJGJ> ?????
<happyaron> JGJGJGJGJ: enforce utf-8 output
<JGJGJGJGJ> ??
<JGJGJGJGJ> ????
<JGJGJGJGJ> ?
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有人没
<brianzhao> yes
<brianzhao> I am here
<DraZet> meiyou
<pys8302> JGJGJGJGJ: 有
<JGJGJGJGJ> 现在是汉字吗？
<brianzhao> 汉字
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 是了...
<brianzhao> 怎么了
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 不容易..
<pys8302> 是啊
<brianzhao> ofan，我在gtalk群内是zhaijiang，显示的不是brianzhao吗
<JGJGJGJGJ> 为什么我原先说的话都是问号
<ofan> brianzhao: 你说哪里
<brianzhao> 也许你选择的编码的问题
<brianzhao> scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<happyaron> JGJGJGJGJ: 你用jmirc吧？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 对
<ofan> brianzhao: gt群里是zhaijiang
<brianzhao> ofan: scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com 这里，我是否能看到一个brianzhao
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你怎么知道
<happyaron> JGJGJGJGJ: 强制输出时使用utf8
<brianzhao> 哦，可是我自己显示的是brianzhao
<brianzhao> whyt
<happyaron> JGJGJGJGJ: 我见过别人遇到同样的问题。
<ofan> brianzhao: 群里用 /alias
<brianzhao> JGJGJGJGJ: 直接改成gb18030 可否
<ofan> brianzhao: 也可能是/say /alias
<David_ykw> 刚弄明白
<brianzhao> ofan:  oh ,算了
<brianzhao> 麻烦
<David_ykw> 大家好 菜鸟第一次上这个
<David_ykw> 这个能语音么？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 头大了，哪来那么编码
<JGJGJGJGJ> 吃饭去了，先下了，BYE
<lubcat> 语音。。是个待开发的功能
<pys8302>  David_ykw: 我也在找，哈哈
<David_ykw> 额  你找到告诉我
<David_ykw> 我决定以后不用win
<David_ykw> 以后就玩Ubuntu拉
<pys8302> 不过在google上面有个可以在网页上视频语音的
<brianzhao> ofan:  no way
<David_ykw> 哦  那我研究研究
<pys8302> David_ykw:  ubuntu10.10??
<David_ykw> 什么？
<David_ykw> 我怎么 和你一个人说话？
<ofan> brianzhao: ？
<pys8302> 你可以找人说啊，
<David_ykw> 怎么找人  前面有你的名字？
<pys8302> 也可以找人聊
<David_ykw> 对你说 怎么搞？
<pys8302> 复制前面的名字
<David_ykw> <pys8302>omg
<brianzhao> ofan: 就是gtalk groups 里面显示的名字，用/say  alias
<David_ykw> pys8302
<ofan> brianzhao: /say /alias
<David_ykw> ok ?
<David_ykw> ofan 3q
<pys8302> 右边框里面找到人名，然后右键IM
<brianzhao> ofan: pidgin can't
<pys8302> David_ykw:我在这
<ofan> brianzhao: 直接/alias
<David_ykw> 可以么？
<brianzhao> ofan: 未知命令
<David_ykw> ofan
<David_ykw> 用say ok
<pys8302> 我刚才说的可视频的就是gtalk，不过要gmail
<David_ykw>  + name
<ofan> brianzhao: /say /alias都不行？
<ofan> brianzhao: /help 看有哪些命令
<David_ykw> may be not
<DraZet> David_ykw: 如果你能放弃游戏跟网银 基本上 玩linux是没有问题的了
<Use-Firefox> ls /ls
<Use-Firefox> say
<brianzhao> 网银不必放弃
<David_ykw> Drazet  游戏 也可以
<brianzhao> 用虚拟xp就可以了
<Use-Firefox> Hello World
<pys8302> DraZet: 主要是游戏了
<David_ykw> 恩  我也是一个brother tell me
<David_ykw> Ubuntu can play dota
<DraZet> wine dota
<brianzhao> 居然也不行
<David_ykw> 魔兽 dota
<DraZet> 我的解决不了发热问题 T400的指纹识别那里发热
<Use-Firefox> ls
<David_ykw> ls
<DraZet> dota 有linux版本的么
<DraZet> 只能wine吧
<David_ykw> 玩的时候 用虚拟机
<David_ykw> ubuntu 装虚拟机
<JuncoJet> 我的IRC用徐静蕾体 真给力哈~
<mikeee> 正在给虚拟机里得xp打补丁~麻烦死了
<pys8302> ubuntu本来有点慢，还装虚拟机，难以想象
<pys8302> oh
<JuncoJet> 帅死了
<David_ykw> 呵呵  好多都这么用的
<brianzhao> 我没有觉得慢呀
<JuncoJet> 可惜你们看８到
<brianzhao> 看看你们的电脑都是什么
<brianzhao> 我的笔记本式t8100
<brianzhao> 没觉得慢
<David_ykw> whois brianzhao
<brianzhao> brianzhao:  自己跟自己说话
<pys8302> brianzhao:为什么虚拟XP
<David_ykw> 玩游戏把
<brianzhao> pys8302: 因为要用到网银
<brianzhao> David_ykw: I am brianzhao ，什么事情
<mikeee> 网银 离线下载 还有看电影
<pys8302> 哈哈，我是双系统，
<pys8302> 切换
<brianzhao> pys8302: 双系统无前途的说
<pys8302> WHY
<pys8302> ？
<brianzhao> pys8302: 虚拟我可以同时运行
<mikeee> 没虚拟机爽  还得来回切换
<mikeee> 我三系统都装回虚拟机了
<David_ykw> 虚拟机 BUG多么？
<brianzhao> pys8302: 你双系统可以同时运行部
<David_ykw> 我也是双系统  确实很麻烦
<pys8302>  brianzhao:NO
<brianzhao> David_ykw: 你装windows系统哪有没有bug的
<David_ykw> brianzhao 我的意思是bug多么 相比来说
<brianzhao> David_ykw: windows 本身就很多问题了
<brianzhao> David_ykw: 我装的是精简版的xp，目前来说只是用来上网银，其他的我在ubuntu下面都可以用
<pys8302>  brianzhao:我就喜欢双系统，要游戏了就去XP
<brianzhao> da暂时还未用到非要用windows的应用程序
<David_ykw> brianzhao 哦 那还不错  我看来也要琢磨以下 装虚拟机 用xp
<brianzhao> David_ykw: mac是如何解决的，mac os 说可以同时运行windows应用程序，应该也是用虚拟的
<lubcat> xp=gameboy
<brianzhao> David_ykw: 原来你还未用过哟
<brianzhao> da
<brianzhao> David_ykw: so easy
<lubcat> =ps1/2/3
<lubcat> =xbox?
<David_ykw> brianzhao 没有 我刚刚放下win
<mikeee> brianzhao: mac也使用虚拟机 运行win程序得
<pys8302> brianzhao: 虚拟机里面可以GHOST么，我只有GHOST
<David_ykw> brianzhao  现在还在适应 阶段
<mikeee> pys8302: 可以ghost
<brianzhao> mikeee: 就是了，mac也是unix核心的嘛
<pys8302> mikeee:不明白
<brianzhao> David_ykw: 虚拟机很好装的，我只是给他分配了5g的空间，对于xp来说足够了
<pys8302> 至少要有ISO文件来引导吧
<David_ykw> 用ubuntu的大多应该是学计算机的把
<mikeee> pys8302: 下一个贝 也就300MB
<brianzhao> vir...box，可以虚拟一个iso，启动选择虚拟的光驱即可
<pys8302> David_ykw: NO，我是业余的
<pys8302> 兴趣
<David_ykw> 那不错阿  我还是学这个的呢  还是要想你学习的
<David_ykw> 我以为你是学linux 客人呢里
<David_ykw> Linux kernel
<pys8302> mikeee:偶装过虚拟都是用ISO文件引导 的
<brianzhao> tweak 也不错，先下载一个这样的应用程序 for ubuntu
<ofan> David_ykw: 学计算机的都搞编程去了..
<brianzhao> 然后通过tweak下载虚拟机
<pys8302> David_ykw:you good
<brianzhao> ofan: 也有学计算机去电脑城装机的
<brianzhao> 哈哈
<ofan> - -
<flhxx> brianzhao: 学电脑打发时间？如何
<brianzhao> ofan: 我就是学计算机的，不过，现在也不做这行了。
<pys8302> brianzhao:我是
<pys8302> 哈哈
<brianzhao> flhxx: 非常有趣
<David_ykw> 我学的不全是变成
<David_ykw> 感觉没你们懂的多
<David_ykw> 刚刚接触 linux内核
<ofan> brianzhao: 干什么的
<brianzhao> flhxx: 用来打发无聊时间是非常有趣，不过建议你去泡妞先
<brianzhao> ofan: 目前是买咖啡豆的
<David_ykw> 内核移植
<brianzhao> ofan: 转行2年多了
<ofan> brianzhao: 为毛不干了
<brianzhao> ofan: 辛苦
<pys8302> David_ykw:你是计算机系的
<David_ykw> 恩  我也不相干了
<David_ykw> pys8302 恩 我正在培训
<ofan> brianzhao: 干毛不辛苦
<brianzhao> jb技术更新太快了，我的主要精力不想每天都学习
<David_ykw> 计算机比其他的辛苦 我觉得
<pys8302>  ofan:哈哈，同意
<David_ykw> MB的 天天都跟上高中似的
<pys8302> David_ykw:是啊，我一看到代码就。。。
<brianzhao> ofan: 以前我做计算机，人家以为我就是装装电脑那么简单。以前我用php，客户说net好，
<David_ykw> 那你看过Linux kernel 源代码么？
<ofan> 那就是不适合吧
<pys8302> brianzhao:杯具
<ofan> brianzhao: 那就用.net
<brianzhao> 后来不干计算机了，很快就泡到mm了
<pys8302> 没有
<David_ykw> 计算机这东西  新手有新手的看法  oldhand 有更深的看法
<ofan> brianzhao: 擦～
<brianzhao> ofan: 辛苦的跟驴一样
<David_ykw> 新手学两年觉得是个高手了  高手学一辈子都学不明白
<brianzhao> 干毛都辛苦，就是不干计算机了
<ofan> brianzhao: 搞php就整天干网页..
<David_ykw> 自从来北京 以后 头发天天掉
<ofan> brianzhao: 干数据库..
<pys8302> David_ykw: 各自明白就行了
<brianzhao> 干啥都不如干women
<David_ykw> pys8302 你也是作计算机的》？
<lubcat> 一会讲座类。现在扯这些啥意思
<pys8302> 算是
<ofan> brianzhao: 很少有说php程序员的
<David_ykw> 哪方面？
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 对
<brianzhao> 哈哈
 * gebjgd brianzhao 说的对
<David_ykw> php 大多是表面层的 应用多些
<brianzhao> 总之老子不干了，现在收入还比以前高，还没有那么辛苦，还能跟你们瞎扯淡
<David_ykw> 我同学也有作PHP的
<pys8302> 哈哈
<David_ykw> 爱  我还是再坚持几年把
<brianzhao> 总之以前我觉得没有一天不受气的
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 啥工作？
<Gun^Rose> nasa到底在搞什么？
<brianzhao> 现在销售经理
<David_ykw> 总之 以后看看可以转销售什么的
<Gun^Rose> 发现奥特曼了？
<ofan> brianzhao: 以前的公司不好吧
<pys8302>  brianzhao: 现在是管人了
<szl1997> 不管什么事情当兴趣的时候都是轻松的，当工作的时候都是艰难的
<David_ykw> 有句话不是这么说的么   销售会技术 谁也拦不住么
<brianzhao> ofan: 澳企，算不上好
<David_ykw> 咱这里 北京的多不？
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 经理。给个职位吧
<ofan> brianzhao: 其实选对方向还是不错的
<brianzhao> pys8302: 以前也管人，我早就意识到做一个辛苦的程序员我也许没有天分吧。所以觉得辛苦，没有觉得是乐趣
<ofan> gebjgd: 人家搞咖啡的.. 估计专业不对口
<David_ykw> 有没有北京的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没关系
<brianzhao> pys8302: 所以及早的转行做管人的事儿
<ofan> ..
<gebjgd> ofan: 餐饮我在行阿
<Gun^Rose> David_ykw: 你哪个区？
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 在广州
<Gun^Rose> David_ykw: 偶宣武
<David_ykw> 昌平
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 你能来不，从基础学起，我就是基础学起到现在的
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 我怕飞车党
<Warm_HUG> 专一点的好，什么软件都做，死定了
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 我怕抢包族
<David_ykw>  Gun^Rose  what is your job?
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 少出门，别装有钱人就啥也不怕了
<pys8302> 抢包族？？
<Gun^Rose> David_ykw: 幸会
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 不是那个非诚勿扰的那个胖子的公司吧？
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 咖啡店
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 是那个公司还好点
<David_ykw> 呵呵  你好  你作什么？
<David_ykw> Gun^Rose  你作什么？
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 恩sale coffee bean and server
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 现在做啥都不挣钱
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 就是搞餐饮挣钱
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 不是不挣钱，是挣的钱赶不上通货膨胀
<ofan> gebjgd: 你在国外还愁国内干嘛
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 对
<gebjgd> ofan: 未雨绸缪阿
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 好不容易加人工了，猪肉涨价了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不打算呆在那？
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 人肉
<pys8302> brianzhao:现在亚运全广州热闹吗？
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 和火葬场联营
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 多好
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 偶尔我就咬咬我媳妇舌头
<gebjgd> brianzhao: 人肉绝对比猪肉香
<brianzhao> pys8302: 非常吊热闹，出门就烦，要安检
<hvenus> 有人知道怎么得到java程序的临时文件夹的路径吗？
<David_ykw> 不是学JAVA的
<pys8302> 买菜刀要身份证？？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 吃过？
<gebjgd> ofan: 后路么。狡猾的兔斯基都三个窟窿
<brianzhao> gebjgd: 目前我觉得活体的好过火葬场的吧，你试试看就知道了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 恩那。我老婆的大腿肉
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 你狠
<ieleec> brianzhao 10月膨胀率是4.4%
<brianzhao> pys8302: 超市好像不要
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 鲜羡羊
 * gebjgd 撤退
<brianzhao> ieleec: 总之我储备的钱，越发觉得不值钱了
<ieleec> brianzhao 投资。。。
<David_ykw> 恩  你转的没有他张的快
<brianzhao> ieleec: 恩，我老婆也这样说，她说，看看让你多给我买点项链戒指，现在后悔了吧
<ieleec> brianzhao 现在不是中药材市场在疯狂么
<atcho> brianzhao: 中药？ ieleec 你们在做？
<brianzhao> ieleec: 恩，我也在把吃剩下的橘子皮晒干
<brianzhao> ieleec: 哈哈
<ieleec> atcho 我有钱么。。。还没毕业，只不过天天看这些金融方面的新闻。。。
<brianzhao> ieleec: 我相信总有一天，陈皮会大涨的
<ofan> brianzhao: 销售好不好做？
<dshbusiness> 哈哈哈哈2012要来鸟！！！
<atcho> ofan: sales 不错 大价钱
<ieleec> brianzhao 供应量太大 你那点还是留着自己用吧。。。
<pys8302> dshbusiness:你相信2012？？
<brianzhao> ofan: 用你的 话，干毛都辛苦，坐的时间长了都辛苦，不过，比较而言，我觉得也很有趣，以前跟计算机打交道，现在跟人
<pocoyo> 懸/t
<atcho> pocoyo: 飞信机器人
<dshbusiness> pys8302: 开玩笑呢……嘿嘿，坛子里有个帖子说nasa今晚有重磅消息放出
<ofan> brianzhao: 我更喜欢跟计算机打交道 嘎嘎
<pocoyo> atcho: 你有？
<brianzhao> ofan: 说人话就可以了（一种普通话，一种英语）两种即可，顺带可以学学粤语。
<ieleec> 倒还真想2012
<atcho> pocoyo: 记得你写过 我现在每天发短信 定时
<pys8302> 相信就完了，都完了
<dshbusiness> 我也这么想，今晚凌晨1点的发布会，要真有，我立马退学回家玩去！哈哈哈哈哈
<ofan> brianzhao: 要说很多话.额. 我不擅长跟人侃  扯淡倒是可以
<Gun^Rose> google一下“nasa重大新闻”，有不少东西
<pocoyo> atcho: 你怎么弄的 ？
<pys8302> 不要
<brianzhao> ofan: 一般就是扯淡
<ieleec> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127109.htm
<Gun^Rose> 大家赶紧凑钱造船吧，啊哈呵
<pocoyo> atcho: 我用的那个 http://sms.api.bz/ curl提交的 一般般感觉。
<atcho> pocoyo: pytools 在google code上；弄到一台主机 用crontab
<pys8302> 几亿的，你有吗
 * pityonline 咳咳！发布一个重大消息：我有很强烈想吃东西的欲望，但我明明不饿啊……
<ofan> brianzhao: 看干销售的都挺赚钱的.. 不行我也要学学了
<dshbusiness> 船是造不起，我去挖个地下室！
<brianzhao> 几亿的泰铢我还是能拿出来的
<brianzhao> ofan: 会扯淡就能成功
<dshbusiness> 去上课了，明天决定有没有2012！
<ofan> brianzhao: 哈哈 那我平日要加强一下训练了
<pys8302> 就是有了也不会让你知道 的
<brianzhao> ofan: 这里的平台不错
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 吃吧
<ieleec> 的确，真让大家都知道了经济就先崩溃了
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: 我周末两天已经长了2斤了……
<dshbusiness> pys8302: 那也是，不过总能有少数人先掌握消息的，在消息被封锁之前
<ofan> nasa肯定不会发布重大消息..
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 超重不可怕，不肥胖就好
<ofan> 重要信息必然要保密
<pys8302> 你们相信UFO吗？？
<dshbusiness> ofan: 且看看呗，网上连图片都有，说的神乎其神的，太阳跟前有个东西
<richchng> hvenus: 我是使用JAVA,你说:"什么是得到java程序的临时文件夹的路径"?? for Windown or Linux ?
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: 嗯，我有肚子了
<brianzhao> pys8302: 你被劫持过？
<pys8302> 没经历过
<ofan> dshbusiness: 看结果吧... 可惜是在凌晨..
<dshbusiness> 不过有人说图是假的……
<dshbusiness> 对呀！TMD我宿舍停电呢！！
<jackey> 请教大家ubuntu下怎么翻墙的
<dshbusiness> 上课了，已经迟到了……
<ofan> 希望发布会的时候别带出个外星人来
<pys8302> 就像汽车人？
<ofan> 不太可能吧
<pys8302> 变形金刚
<ofan> 汽车人也太帅了点
<ofan> 外星人应该都比较丑
<ieleec> 是要公布第九区么。。。
<ofan> 额.
<pys8302> ubuntu下怎么翻墙的？？
<brianzhao> ofan: 审美不同啦
<pys8302> 同问？
<brianzhao> ofan: 也许他觉得我们很丑类
<flhxx> missing:   google 翻墙   不行啊
<ieleec> pys8302 在线代理。。。
<ofan> brianzhao: 恩.. 也说说不定
<brianzhao> 撤退
<pys8302> 哦
<brianzhao> 吃饭去
<randy_> 刚才有个人在ubuntu频道用中文被踢了，他怎么不明白我要他换频道呢~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<brianzhao> 你们继续
<ofan> brianzhao: 一会讲座
<brianzhao> 乜嘢讲座
<jackey> ieleec:在线代理要收费吗。
<brianzhao> 有人卖vpn的 jackey
<iyten> jackey: 39daili.com 免费
<ieleec> jackey 我也不知道 现在对翻墙没啥需求 用ff插件应该可以的
<pys8302> 在线有很多的
<brianzhao> quit
<jackey> 谢谢大家了，我试一下。
<flhxx> pys8302: google 翻墙 都不行
<pys8302> ieleec：ff插件？？有教程不
<NoIE> 自由门不错。
<pys8302> flhxx:GOOGLE不能翻
<pys8302> ieleec：ff插件？？有教程不？？
<iyten> pys8302: 搜索firefox 翻墙 扩展
<ieleec> pys8302 你Google一下 很多的 我这会找不到
<pys8302> iyten:试试
<wuyongzhouling> 貌似用GAE比较好
<jackey> iyten:39daili.com是不是速度很慢啊
<wuyongzhouling> autoproxy
<randy_> jackey, 我发给你一个教程要不要
<pys8302> firefox 翻墙 扩展被河蟹了
<jackey> randy:要
<wuyongzhouling> chrome的好像还可以
<stanley_> 我推荐一个插件，AutoProxy。FF的
<ieleec> 对了 貌似有一个可以翻墙的chrome 我给你找找
<pys8302> stanley_:有教程不？
<stanley_> 有的，网上很多。你会操作gae吗？
<flhxx> pys8302: 如果有朋友能写个shell 那么想翻的人多省力
<wuyongzhouling> vforchrome
<wuyongzhouling> 貌似只能在win下
<pys8302> 可以了，找到了
<dshbusiness> 艹,老师出差了，今天不上课……
<ieleec> wuyongzhouling 的确是这个
<pys8302> dshbusiness:哈哈
<dshbusiness> 害我长跑到教学楼……
<wuyongzhouling> ieleec   ubuntu下没有吧
<ieleec> wuyongzhouling 应该是没有
<dshbusiness> 继续去找关于nasa的新闻！
<pys8302> wuyongzhouling:有插件
<ieleec> pys8302 chrome的？
<ofan> 安装fcitx用不用先把ibus删除？？
<wuyongzhouling> pys8302  chrome+GAE+proxy swithcy
<pys8302> 哦，没找到，我说的firefox
<dshbusiness> ofan: 不用，把默认输入法设置成fcitx就可以了
<stanley_> 如果你会，我可以传给你服务器和客户端。
<wuyongzhouling> <pys8302>  firefox应该是autoproxy把吧
<ofan> dshbusiness: 哦
<pys8302> 是
<pityonline> http://www.liangsuilong.info/?p=114 请大家帮忙看看这个网页是不是特费CPU和内存？
<flhxx> pityonline: vbox
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 不费，还可以吧
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 我艹，有情况
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 内存在上升
<pityonline> flhxx: ?
<pityonline> dshbusiness: y
<dshbusiness> pityonline: cpu占用增加
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 干，浏览器和输入法选择框挂了
<lubcat> pityonline: 完全加载。cpu暴涨
<pys8302> 现在不能上youtube  你们能上不
<jackey> pys8302:我正在上
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 结束浏览器一切ok了
<pys8302>  jackey:为什么你能
<wuyongzhouling> 能上
<hata> 为什么你不能
<pys8302> 杯具
<ofan> pityonline: 相当的耗cpu
<pityonline> lubcat: 嗯
<jackey> pys8302:我也不知啊，你怎么不能上的，杯具
<pityonline> ofan: 是
<ofan> pityonline: 滚动一下cpu就很高
<lubcat> pityonline: 同dsh...关闭后恢复正常
<pys8302> 被 翻了
<randy_> pityonline, 不会，一下就打开了，不过我电脑特强
<pityonline> randy_: 你开着观察一下
<lubcat> 。。
<ofan> pityonline: 自己的blog?
<wuyongzhouling> 貌似CPU在慢慢涨
<dshbusiness> 明天一定要看看nasa到底发布的是啥，说的挺神的，exceptional object in our cosmic neighborhood
<pityonline> ofan: 不是，是liangsuilong的
<randy_> pityonline, 是的，一直开着，并且滚动了
<lubcat> dshbusiness: 没瞧么？
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 瞧什么？
<pityonline> randy_: 可以看一下浏览器进程占有多少cpu和内存吗？
<lubcat> dshbusiness: nasa
<pys8302> 你们用的什么服务器，tor??
<jackey> 貌似能上youtube但没法看视频，你们能看吗。
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 瞧了，今晚1点大概的发布会，到时候才能知道吧
<randy_> pityonline, 只给一个核心增加20%，其它没有
<Karl_Marx> ??????,????!
<pys8302>  jackey:我都不能找开，你幸福
<lubcat> 呃。。明天再说吧。
<randy_> jackey, 能
<pys8302> randy_:请教
<jackey> pys8302:你杯具，我也杯具，不能看视频
<pityonline> randy_: OK，谢谢你
<jackey> randy:请教下，怎么你能看。
<randy_> pys8302, 我翻墙
<pys8302> 用什么翻的
<lubcat> dshbusiness: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303804
<pys8302> 在UBUNTU下面
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<lubcat> k 表捣乱。啦
<dshbusiness> ^k^: 废话当然是水贴
<lubcat> 嘿嘿。。。
<jackey> randy：你说给个教程，在哪。
<pys8302> 同问
<pys8302> 等你
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 看了好几次了，二楼跟五楼都我回的
<dshbusiness> 万恶的四楼是你发的
<Karl_Marx> 全世界的劳工,联合起来!
<lubcat> 嘿嘿。。。
<Karl_Marx> 同志，我们得杀资产阶级的美国。
<lubcat> 今晚的讲座8点开始么
<dshbusiness> 什么讲座？
<Karl_Marx> 至今一切社会的历史都是阶级斗争的历史。
<randy_> pys8302,  jackey 给我邮箱啊~~还要都是linux党，去黑windows的vpn啊！！！
<jackey> randy_:jdsx.edu@gmail.com
<lubcat> 如果有。一会可能会开始
<lubcat> 如果没有。。。就洗洗准备睡了吧。
<jackey> 不是说8点有的吗
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 什么讲座？？
<jackey> randy_:发了没有。
<pys8302> 谁是主讲？
<lubcat> 不清楚。待会瞧瞧吧
<randy_> 已经发送了
<randy_> 正在传输邮件
<pys8302> thanks
<jackey> thks
<flhxx> pys8302: 你取得了翻墙的方法和工具？
<pys8302> 在UBUNTU下面没有
<flhxx> pys8302: 那么是什么系统？
<pys8302> XP
<flhxx> pys8302: 呜，我没有那个啊
<pys8302> 不过我怀疑被跟踪了的
<pys8302> 不安全
<flhxx> pys8302: 少犯罪，怕什么
<pys8302> 哈哈
<pys8302> 我只上youtube
<jackey> pys8302 完没。
<mza_> 貌似Empathy的界面不是很好看啊
<mmm> 为什么凡是有关编程或linux 的群都讨论翻墙
<randy_> 可以接收了，还有工具，还有其它教程，需要的话我再发
<jackey> randy_ 发
<mza_> mmm: 不是啊，有个群专门讨论这个，而且大家都在用win
<pys8302> randy_:能在UBUNTU下面用？？
<pys8302> 有没安全点的，怕被跟踪
<pys8302> 我现在只能在手机上翻，还有XP
<pys8302> 不安全
<NoIE> 只要不是窜党夺权，应该不会被跟踪吧？
<NoIE> 毕竟这年头，翻墙的人很多。
<flhxx> pys8302: 虚拟机 xp上能不能翻？
<gcell> mm
<mza_> 没那么多可怕的。你也干不了什么很邪恶的事情
<pys8302> 那你怎么看缅甸的呢？
<pys8302> 多党不好吗？？
<gcell> mmm: 这说明墙越来越强大了
<NoIE> 那位什么什么姬？
<pys8302> 也不会那么多自燓了
<mza_> test
<pocoyo> mza_: 四月，阳光温热，岁月静好，你还不来，我怎敢老去。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pys8302> 昂山
<jackey> 咱们别谈政治吧。
<mza_> pocoyo:啥意思……
<lubcat> nasa到底在整啥呢
<Karl_Marx> http://orzistic.org/i/pixmicat.php?res=45071
<pys8302> 翻墙的人多就说明个问题
<jackey> 不会真的带个外星人来吧。
<lubcat> 只是在原文提及在宇宙空间内发现“exceptional object”
<pys8302> 打不开，啊
<jackey> 我感觉是不是又在故弄率虚
<stanley_> 为什么总是ping timeout???
<pys8302> stanley_:401
<stanley_> 又没有下载东西。
<stanley_> 401?
<stanley_> what is 401?!
<mmm> stanley_: 用nslookup url
<pys8302> IE的说法
<stanley_> oh
<stanley_> nslookup很正常啊，DNS是用的是谷歌的啊。
<stanley_> ppa的源真够慢的。
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 但是如果只是一般的星球什么的，也不必要用exceptional这个词吧……
<lubcat> dshbusiness: 这谁知道呢。明天再说了吧
<pys8302> dshbusiness:2012是真的
<pys8302> dshbusiness:有直播吗
<stanley_> 那我们就准备好。
<dshbusiness> 哼哼！明天再说！nasa网站好像直播
<pys8302> 准备
<pys8302> :-D
<pityonline> 好像快8点了
<jackey> 1登录：
<atcho> 8点了 pityonline 语音群聊的用哪个软件？
<dshbusiness> 不过说实话，nasa是个老骗子……今天是nasa的内部愚人节也说不定
<pys8302> 网址谁贴上来
<dshbusiness> lubcat: 八点什么讲座？？
<pys8302> 我也看看
<botdoor> nasa
<pityonline> atcho: 没用过语音群聊
<botdoor> 是什么
<lubcat> ofan说的。可能类似昨天的讲座？
<atcho> 语音群聊 求推荐软件
<randy_> 至于ubuntu能用的，教程里有写，ssh,vpn都是可以的
<stanley_> skype？
<pys8302> 米国的航空部门
<dshbusiness> 讲什么的啊？昨天我也不在啊
<dshbusiness> 就在这个irc频道里面吗？
<liangsuilong> 还有人讨论我 blog 的 CPU 问题吗？？
<botdoor> 如何搞
<liangsuilong> :-)
<botdoor> 大家教教我们啊
<pys8302>  botdoor: 你问题是？
<botdoor> 语音群聊啊
<botdoor> 讲座来着
<pys8302> 群聊？？
<liangsuilong> gtalk 不是可以吗？
<pys8302> oh
<liangsuilong> empathy 应该可以吧
<botdoor> 哦
<pys8302> gtalk可以吧
<dshbusiness> :'(谁能说说是什么讲座？讲什么的？怎么才能听到？？
<Arvan> 期待回答。。。
<pys8302> 同问
<happyaron> 讲座就是在IRC上有人专门讲一个话题。讲完大家可以提问，提问范围不限于讲的内容。
<pityonline> dshbusiness: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2010-November/004368.html
 * liangsuilong 打扰了 happyaron 的讲座了。。。面壁去
<ofan> 开始了？
<happyaron> liangsuilong: 呃，不是我讲，我是发通知的 :)
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 谢谢，我去看看
<dshbusiness> 一直不知道还有讲座
<happyaron>  dshbusiness 就在这里。。。
<liangsuilong> happyaron: 哦。。那没问题了
<pityonline> happyaron: 讲师呢？开始吗？我搬小板凳儿了6
<happyaron> :)
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 哦，好的，看看
<happyaron> pityonline: 今天 wzssyqa 讲
<pityonline> happyaron: 哈哈
<happyaron> pityonline: 讲差不多了要提问
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 欢迎欢迎！热烈欢迎！
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 语音的还是文字的？
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 文字
<pityonline> happyaron: 我围观下……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 到点啦，哈哈
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 哦，好的
<ofan> 恩 讲着.. 我边做题边听
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 开始吧
<Use-Firefox> > 15 号晚上 20:00 这个活动还会继续，没来得及参加的朋友可以来。明天的讲座话题是社区贡献包括哪些，之后是自由提问。:-)
<jackey> wzssyqa:欢迎欢迎
<Use-Firefox> Use-Firefox: 貌似开始了阿。
<^k^> Use-Firefox, (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected tIDENTIFIER, expecting $end 15 号晚上 20:00 这个活动还会继... ^
<wzssyqa> 大家好，今天说说，生成OpenPGP密钥和签署 Code of Conduct
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> 好. 昨天没搞定这个
<wzssyqa> 相信大家都已经注册了 launchpad 帐号了
<wzssyqa> 怎么注册我就不说了
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: 吾已经搞好了。
<wzssyqa> 注册好 lp帐号之后，进入自己的 主页大体是这个样子    	 	 	 	 	 	   http://imagebin.org/123322
<ofan> 吾的也ready了
<wzssyqa> 有两个红圈，一个写着，OpenPGP
<ieleec> ready
<wzssyqa> 点那个 旁边的像个小钢笔的符号
<NoIE> 我好像注册过PGP，不过不知道哪儿去了。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 小板凳就绪
<ofan> 点开了
<wzssyqa> 可以看到要求输入指纹
<wzssyqa> 在输入之前，要求OpenPGPG 密钥要已经在 ubuntu 的 密钥服务器上恶劣
<wzssyqa> 了
<wzssyqa> 现在假设大家还没有密钥
<wzssyqa> 需要生成OpnePGP
<wzssyqa> 密钥
<wzssyqa> 首先确定装了 gnupg 了，没装的点   apt://gnupg   安装
<wzssyqa> 在终端中输入 命令   gpg –-gen-key   来开始生成密钥
<houge_langley> 我来啦
<darasion> 据说这里有活动。
<houge_langley> edison0354: 昨天后来你问csslayer关于fcitx的问题了吗？
<wzssyqa> 首先会问密钥长度 ，这里选 4096好了，呵呵，但是一会键盘可能有意见，呵呵
<ofan> 我这里直接选择密钥种类
<pityonline> houge_langley: 现在讲座，其它问题私聊吧
<happyaron> ofan: RSA
<wzssyqa> ofan: 选第一个
<houge_langley> pityonline: 好的
<ofan> OK
<wzssyqa> 然后会问过期时间，可以是0，表示不过期
<pityonline> wzssyqa: (1) RSA and RSA (default) 对吧？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 对
<wzssyqa> 或者 1, 表示一天，2表示2天
<wzssyqa> 1w 一周，1m，一月，1y 一年
<pityonline> wzssyqa: ready
<wzssyqa> 然后会问  以上正确吗？(y/n) ，确定正确之后，输入y回车
<wzssyqa> 然后会问真实姓名，比如可以输入 YunQiang Su 这样
<wzssyqa> 阿门，大家别都输入这个啊。。。。
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 可以输入类似我们ID这种的吗？一定要加last name吗？
<ofan> 恩 输完了
<wzssyqa> 然后，会问电子邮件地址
<ofan> 必须真名？
<happyaron> pityonline: 最好是名字
<happyaron> ofan: 不一定
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 看自己爱好，最好还是像个名字
<pityonline> happyaron: wzssyqa good
<wzssyqa> 然后，输入注释，比如    I am not a donkey.
<wzssyqa> 这时候，会给个总结，问 是否正确，看看，正确否
<freeflying> pityonline, gpg最好用自己的真实姓名，这个本身就是在社区里起身份认证的作用
<ofan> 好吧，注释里写ID
<pityonline> freeflying: 英文真名也可以吧？不一定用拼音是吧？
<happyaron> pityonline: 可以。
<pityonline> happyaron: thx
<wzssyqa> 如果正确，还是修改什么的，如果正确 输入 o，然后回车 是英文字母 o
<happyaron> pityonline: 比如我的用 Aron Xu
 * poplarch 单纯来围观的=_=
<lainme> 个人感觉输入注释会比较麻烦，这样changelog里必须写 username (注释) <邮件>
<happyaron> lainme: +1
<wzssyqa> 然后，会要个密码，不会在屏幕上回显啊
<happyaron> poplarch: 可以跟着做一下，gpg的用法
<happyaron> poplarch: 一会儿也可以问别的不相干的问题。
<wzssyqa> 输入之后，会说，需要随机数据什么的，然后，开始 乱敲键盘吧，阿门。。。。
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 敲了五行多了啊
<wzssyqa> 如果刚才选1024的话，应该已经好了
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 不够的，继续，哈哈，等手疼了，就好了
<csslayer> pityonline: 喝口茶上个网就好了
<ofan> 搓麻将中～
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 可以不敲吗？必须要敲？
<wzssyqa> 生成之后的密钥大约会是这个样子
<larmbr_> 请问那个讲座哪里去听
<happyaron> pityonline: 你可以干点别的
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 敲可以加快速度
<happyaron> lainme: 已经在讲了啊。
<happyaron> larmbr_: 已经在讲了
<pityonline> happyaron: wzssyqa 晕
<lainme> pityonline: 多做些事会比较快
<happyaron> pityonline: 就是用 /dev/random生成随机数，多用一会儿电脑，它就好了。
<wzssyqa> 生成的密钥看起来好像是这个样子 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81340
 * csslayer 不过话说launchpad key的accept速度真是不敢恭维，上次等了1天多……
<wzssyqa> 其中有个          密钥指纹 = 9163 4415 C66E E247 25D2  4556 3B67 0BB9 6157 4D78
<larmbr_> 能给个传送门吗？谢谢
<pityonline> 我好像敲了不该敲的键了，每行都有个>
<wzssyqa> 后边的数字，就是要往刚才的网页里填的
<happyaron> larmbr_: 就是在讲啊。
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那你应该是，已经生成完了
<ofan> 这个用户名 是不是会经常显示出来，我的很长。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你是那只敲出java来的猴子
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 生成完了不提示吗？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 提示了之后，如果你接着敲的是if 之类的，就不提示了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啊？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他敲键盘的前三个字符可能是  if 回车
<pityonline> happyaron: wzssyqa 我现在停在>里出不来了……
<wzssyqa> pityonline: C-c 退出来呗
<pityonline> 还是终止了
<ofan> pityonline: 你敲多了
<fracting> larmbr_ 我待会把之前的历史记录发给你吧
<pityonline> ofan: sigh
<ofan> pityonline: 会出来 看历史..
<wzssyqa> 如果已经生成成功了，但是没有看到 类似 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81340 内容
<jackey> fracting 发一份给我也
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我按向上键头看到上条命令结束在if，回车……
<wzssyqa> 可以使用     	 	 	 	 	 	   gpg –-fingerprint   看密钥的 指纹
<fracting> jackey 可以哦,不过怎么发? 我和larmbr其实就在楼上楼下 :)
<wzssyqa> 下一步，就是把自己的公钥放到 密钥服务器上
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我的好像已经有了
<larmbr_> 可以传文件的
<wzssyqa> 经常使用的密钥服务器，有好几个
<jackey> fracting jdsx.edu@gmail.com
 * lainme 频道有log，今天的 http://j.mp/c38MkZ
<wzssyqa> 今天先使用 keyserver.ubuntu.com 吧，这个快，这些密钥服务器会定期同步的
<pocoyo> lainme: 你这个短网址是怎么弄的？
<lainme> pocoyo: 学ee的脚本，不过是python版
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 把指纹填上后是点import key 吗？
<wzssyqa> 比如，可以使用命令 gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys "YunQiang Su" 这样，将公钥导入到 服务器
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 还不行
<pityonline> wzssyqa: sorry
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 得先把公钥导入服务器
<pocoyo> lainme: 给个？怎么用？
<wzssyqa> 可以注意到 gpg --fingerprint  的输出有一行是  sub   1024R/BBF9DC40 2010-11-15
<wzssyqa> 最后一行
<wzssyqa> 上边的命令也可以是
<lainme> pocoyo: 需要xsel、notify-send。如果要传图还需要curl。http://j.mp/9jlh7u
<pityonline> wzssyqa: --send-keys 后面的引号中是填名字吗？提示 不是一个用户标识：跳过
<wzssyqa> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys BBF9DC40
<ofan> 为什么说不是一个用户标识？？
<pocoyo> lainme: 都有。
<wzssyqa> ofan:  pityonline sorry
<wzssyqa> BBF9DC40  这个玩意，就是新加了 源之后，提示的那种玩意
<ofan> OK了
<pityonline> wzssyqa:  将密钥‘xxxxxxxx’上传到 hkp 服务器 keyserver.ubuntu.com
<wzssyqa> ofan: pityonline 那就对了
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 了解
<wzssyqa> 现在可以试试去 刚才的页面填指纹了
<wzssyqa> 然后点 import key
<lainme> pocoyo: 开始的proxy_mod可以去掉，我用来切换代理的
<wzssyqa> 可能会有一点延时
<ofan> OK了
<ofan> 收邮件
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 提示不能导入呢？
<ofan> 4096是不是太慢了点～
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 有延时
<wzssyqa> 这时候，可以等等
<wzssyqa> ofan: 如果慢，可以再加子密钥的
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 延时的现象是没反应，还是直接提示不能导入？
<ofan> 我收到确认邮件了..
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 提示不能导入
<gebjgd> latex里面如何设定注脚的颜色？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: fine
<gebjgd> 让注脚没颜色
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 在签CoC?
<wzssyqa> 然后，会收到一封邮件，有加密了的内容
<wzssyqa> 加密的内容是，一个网址
<wzssyqa> 需要点下那个网址，确定
<ofan> 我在解密.. 输完密码就没动静了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 没解密成功？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那块PGP信息复制到哪？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你说怎么解密？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不同的客户端有不同的解密方法的
<ofan> 我用的web打开的
<ofan> 邮箱
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 导入密钥需要十分钟吗？
<wzssyqa> ofan: web 的话，有个 fireGPG 可以使用
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 看人品
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 那我还是不发言了，免得被围观，嘿嘿
<ofan> 我的是chrome..
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa ofan: 找个终端贴进去就行了…
<wzssyqa> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> OK知道了
<ofan> 解密很慢？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 这么点东西，应该不慢
<wzssyqa> 解密完成，之后，点那个网址
<wzssyqa> 确定输入
<wzssyqa> 下面就可以点 Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: 了
<ofan> OK
<wzssyqa> 看其中的，第二步，下载
<wzssyqa> 会下载得到一个文本文件
<lainme> 也可以gpg --decrypt
<wzssyqa> 对其进行签名，然后上传
<wzssyqa> 然后就可以了
<pityonline> 重新导入一次终于给我发邮件了……
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 呵呵
<soiamso> 有没有搞Access的？
<kwater> soiamso: 请问是啥Access ,全称是?
<wzssyqa> 下面可以提问了
<soiamso> kwater: M$ Access
<kwater> soiamso: 原来是mdb ...
<ofan> 搞定了
<wzssyqa> 可以随便提问题，比如 围观 ldb
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 收到的邮件有加密内容，但没有网址呢／
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 解密之后是个网址
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 哦
<ofan> pityonline: 复制那块加密的到一个文件 然后 gpg --decrypt file
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 学会需要多少天？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 学会什么？
<soiamso> wzssyqa: access vba
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 解密完成
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 呃，我也不会啊
<wzssyqa> soiamso: vb很难的
<ofan> - -
<jackey> vba 和vb还有很大区别的
<pityonline> wzssyqa:the key xxxx was successfully validated.
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 只是  iterate 的时候烦吧，我也很讨厌，太容易出错了
<kwater> soiamso: vb的书籍大多介绍怎么用鼠标做程序..
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 嗯，下一步就是，签署 Co
<wzssyqa> CoC
<wzssyqa> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct  的第二步下载那个文本文件
<wzssyqa> 然后签署了，上传
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 下载了，如何签署？
<kwater> soiamso: 很久以前的asp教程倒是不少vbs的语法。
<soiamso> kwater: 只能通宵学习了，
<ofan> pityonline: gpg --clearsign file
<kwater> soiamso: http://www.taltech.com/support/bcax/intro%20to%20VBS.html   Introduction to VBScript and VBA
<wzssyqa> pityonline: gpg -s xxx.txt
<levin108> 弱问一下，现在是在讲座吗？
<wzssyqa> levin108: 是的
<edison0354> levin108: 额
<cfy_ipod> 讲座？
<jackey> soiamso:vb入门容易，但想用好很难，主要是面向过程的，买本书很快就可以掌握语法什么的。
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 这个 xxx.txt 是指刚复制的密钥文件，还是下载的那个文本文件？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 下载的那个
<wzssyqa> pityonline: CoC
<pityonline> wzssyqa: good
<soiamso> jackey: 我会 openoffice basic 的，不过感觉m$会有点绕
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 签完了没任何回显？
<wzssyqa> pit
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 会生成一个新文件
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那个密钥的用户名都会显示在哪里？
<soiamso> jackey: 面向过程的程序编写，难在增加代码的重用？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 看到了
<cfy_ipod> 我喜欢讲座
<wzssyqa> ofan: 什么意思？
<fracting> @wzssyqa 请教一个问题,我在使用dput上传源码包到 ppa的时候,多次遇到 [Errno 110]或[Errno 111],分别是超时和拒绝,但少数几次又没有遇到问题,我该怎么做呢? dput -d  ppa:fracting/ibus-t9 ibus-t9_2.1.0-1ubuntu4_source.changes   > dput.log 我把日志打出来了,不过不知哪里可以传附件给大家看?
<jackey> soiamso 恩是的，还有面向对象的思想是最难懂的开始时。
<wzssyqa> fracting: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<ofan> wzssyqa: 我输的我的名字.. 这个都会在哪里显示，还是只有我自己可见
<levin108> 在推上听人说有讲座，过来凑凑热闹，看来找错了。。。
<soiamso> jackey: vba 又面向对象了？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我这里生成了一个.gpg文件
<wzssyqa> levin108: 嗯，现在已经，提问了
<soiamso> levin108: 没有到点吧？
<jackey> soiamso  没有，我不是这个意思。
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 嗯，上传这个文件
<wzssyqa> levin108: 可以去看看log
<soiamso> 看来我打扰大伙了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 还是没明白
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 从网页入口上传，还是gpg命令上传？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 网页上
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29818.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 基于GRUB 多重引导工具Burg Manager 1.0 发布
<fracting> @wzssyqa http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81341 谢谢!
<wzssyqa> pityonline: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct   这里的第三步
<billlee> 大家推荐一本介绍数据结构的书吧
<ofan> wzssyqa: 比如我的名字会不会显示在网页上
<wzssyqa> ofan: 会的
<ofan> billlee: clrs
<ofan> wzssyqa: 额.. 那多不爽
<happyaron> edison0354: ？ 这东西就是漂亮点。
<pocoyo> 今天的课完了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<wzssyqa> ofan: 参加社区本来就需要互信的么
<edison0354> pocoyo: 基本
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODc4NA
<wzssyqa> ofan: 连名字都不想大家知道，这个怎么互信？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你的硬盘呢？
<darasion> 好复杂。好复杂，全都没看懂。
<wzssyqa> ofan: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SKS Search Page
<ofan> wzssyqa: 这个好像是给自己的项目也要用吧，用户下载安装我的ppa上的软件不也看到了
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 第三步说要执行gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt生成另一个asc文件呢？只有填写文本的地方，没有上传文件的地方
<wzssyqa> ofan: 那个不会，ppa应该是另外生成一个自己的密钥
<ofan> pityonline: 打开哪个asc文件 全部复制进去
<ofan> wzssyqa: oh 这样
<pityonline> ofan: thx
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那就 把 asc 的内容贴上去
<pocoyo> edison0354: 还在。 最后1G的空间不挂载了。
<freeflying> pityonline, 把asc里的内容复制黏贴过去
<edison0354> pocoyo: 哦
<pityonline> wz
<wzssyqa> fracting: dput 的时候，是不需要登录的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 又变成7个坏扇区了。 不管了 什么时候挂了 我就不用电脑了
<pityonline> wzssyqa: freeflying ofan 已复制，收到邮件
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 恭喜
<freeflying> ppa是用的匿名ftp
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 那么刚才生成的pgp文件有用吗？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 没用了，对不起，是我搞错了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 貌似如果一直读写坏扇区的话会恶性循环……
<pityonline> wzssyqa: that's ok
<wzssyqa> 完成了这写步骤，之后，就是找人，私下碰面相互签署密钥了
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我不挂载的话 不就不读写了 是么？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 应该是的
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: Change to another one
<pocoyo> edison0354: 但愿如此。看我人品
<wzssyqa> 签署的时候，需要相互查看身份证件的
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 木有钱
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 您太招摇了……
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 话说我昨天下了两个多GB的itunes plus aac
<cfy> edison0354: pocoyo ok......
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 找人，私下碰面相互签署密钥了。啥意思
<pocoyo> Guest44402: 30s认证 这么快？
<Guest44402> edison0354: Win?gtkpod转换不了ipod touch...郁闷了
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 你的密钥要得到大家的信任，需要有重量级人物对你的公钥进行前面
<wzssyqa> 签名
<freeflying> pityonline, 比如你见过 wzssyqa ， wzssyqa 又见过你，如果 wzssyqa 信任你，那么我也可以间接信任你
<Guest44402> pocoyo: 我竟然没登录。。。
<pityonline> freeflying: wzssyqa 请组织相信我，哈哈
<edison0354> Guest44402: 找cfy，他貌似是用SSH传的
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 这个要身份证的。。。
<fracting> @wzssyqa: 请问我需要怎么修改呢?我试着把~/.dput.cf删除,再做同样的事情,结果还是一样.我的/etc/dput.cf没有修改过
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 公民身份证是吗？
<wzssyqa> fracting: 如果，是ppa的话，不需要修改 dputrc
<ilinux> 是不是又下课了啊？
<wzssyqa> fracting: 直接 dput ppa:name/ppa-name *.changes 就可以
<soiamso> ilinux: 多长时间一堂？
<ofan> 怎么找人签名
<wzssyqa> fracting: 如果是非 Ubuntu 系统的话可能需要修改
<ilinux> soiamso, 不知道啊
<edison0354> soiamso: 随机
<wzssyqa> ofan: 比如，有线下活动的时候
<ofan> wzssyqa: 这个必须要签么
<wzssyqa> ofan: 如果想继续在社区中发展，这个是必须的
<fracting> @wzssyqa: 我的是ubuntu 10.10 64位版本,我按照你说的也不行,准确的说是,曾经成功过若干次,但是经常遇到110错误和111错误,会不会完全是网络问题呢?
<cfy|> edison0354: 我要转到默认那个人音乐软件里，而且我是cfy...
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那估计要好久阿
<wzssyqa> fracting: 不知道，我的网络有问题，也不会那么提示
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 就是要看看真人以及对方的眼神？
<edison0354> cfy|: 恩，你改名的时候我发现我错了……
<wzssyqa> ofan: 嗯，即使DD也只需要两个DD签名
<edison0354> cfy|: 没懂你啥意思？转到哪里？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 签署密钥所指的身份证是指密钥指纹一类的信息？还是公民身份证？如果不签，会有什么限制？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 对，而且包括证件
<edison0354> cfy|: 哦，懂了
<edison0354> cfy|: 就是要把音乐从ipod里面拿出来？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 不签的话，没法成为DD，DM MOTU 等等
<cfy|> edison0354:嗯，不是，自带播放器放
<cfy|> 不是要同步嘛
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 可是你还没回答我第一个问题……
<fracting> @wzssyqa:我该如何进一步诊断呢?有什么建议吗?
<edison0354> cfy|: 用rhythmbox放Ipod里的音乐？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 哪个问题？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 签署密钥所指的身份证是指密钥指纹一类的信息？还是公民身份证？
<wzssyqa> fracting: 删除了你的 dputrc 试试呢？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 居民身份证，驾驶证，护照等
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 原来如此，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/690ca424gw6dberrcpz9bj.jpg
<cfy|> edison0354: 是把文件同步进去
<edison0354> cfy|: 你ssh放不进ipod里面了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 出来～
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 再问一下，DD，DM MOTU是啥意思？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: DD == debian developer ，对debian 有完全权限
<edison0354> happyaron: GRUB2能不能把menuentry做成刚刚那个软件那样的是图标形式的，而不是默认的文字那样的
<cfy|> edison0354: 放进去，自带播放器放不了，白搭啊
<wzssyqa> pityonline: DM== debian maintainter
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 也不是完全。
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 有部分权限
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道。。。
<edison0354> cfy|: 你说是ipod自带播放器博不了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 明白了，谢谢！
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没有啥权限？
<edison0354> 谁GRUB2懂的多？冒个泡～
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/h1Bey.jpg
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ftpmaster等等服务器的权限就没有啊。
<wzssyqa> pityonline: lidaobing 在这呢，问他，啊哈哈
<randy_> edison0354, 等一下
<cfy|> edison0354: 是啊，导入数据库才能放
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 只是说可以向任意仓库上传，但是都是要有个team来看是否可以确实进去
<edison0354> cfy|: 是的
<edison0354> cfy|: 所以乖乖的用itunes吧
<edison0354> randy_: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29818.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 基于GRUB 多重引导工具Burg Manager 1.0 发布
<edison0354> randy_: 你看下这个
<edison0354> randy_: 原版grub2能不能把menu entry做成那样的？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我目前了解较浅
<cfy|> edison0354: 我放了些音乐，现在用iod听音乐少
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 我也不深
<zhtx> e
<edison0354> cfy|: 你没Windows？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 谦虚了6
<edison0354> cfy|: 昨天华丽丽的把刘若英和梁静茹全收集了……
<cfy|> edison0354:  two openwrt ,two gentoo
<edison0354> cfy|: ……
<ofan> 那个openid怎么用？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 问 听着还不错。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<cfy|> edison0354: I have a cd of liuruoying
<wzssyqa> ofan: 就是一种登录的方法啊
<wzssyqa> ofan: 具体我也不太清楚，好像是在一个地方注册，很多地方都可以用的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 用openid登录就是把那地址复制进去？
<edison0354> cfy|: 没买过正版CD，你输入法挂了？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 刚试了一下 貌似不行
<wzssyqa> happyaron: openid 怎么用？
<cfy|> edison0354: I think type english is faster
<Fermi> freeflying, 我要当OP！
<Fermi> 呜呜呜
<edison0354> ofan: 类似google账户的那种，相当于一个联盟，很多网站都可以用那个账户登录
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 几句话我说不明白
<edison0354> cfy|: 囧
<cfy|> edison0354: Hehe
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 现在算是讲完了吗？
<Fermi> freeflying, 为啥把我帽子摘了啊
<ofan> edison0354: google的我也试过，但是把那个地址复制进去说openid不合法～～～～
<Fermi> :'(
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 算讲完了吧
<freeflying> Fermi, 摘帽子啊
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 谢谢老师！
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 。。。
<Fermi> freeflying, 我要戴帽子！
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 这会已经在北京了吧？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 非
<randy_> edison0354, 我不明白menu entry是什么，如果是装饰是可以搞定的
<freeflying> Fermi, 绿色的要不要 lol
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 有些悲剧地没去成
<ofan> XD
<Fermi> freeflying, 我这儿就是绿色的...
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 上次不说那时候就来了？
<Fermi> 赶紧的。
<edison0354> randy_: 就是每个启动项的入口选择那里
<edison0354> randy_: 能改成是图标的吗？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 挂科挂的有点多。。。得补考
<Fermi> ofan, hi
<pityonline> wzssyqa: ……
<ofan> Fermi: hi～
<edison0354> randy_: 默认不是上下键选择文字的入口嘛
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 淡定，我上高中那阵儿，挂一半儿……
<ofan> - -
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 您悲剧……
<Fermi> Yuking, 嗨
<edison0354> pityonline: 你咋挂的……
<pityonline> edison0354: 死偏数理化……
<cfy|> wzssyqa: 挂科......
<Fermi> caleb-, 嗨
<edison0354> pityonline: 我语文也就不及格过一次……剩下都徘徊在及格线边缘
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 高中才不怕挂科呢。。。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: +1
<cfy|> pityonline: 高中挂不是挂
<b4yourback> 大学时挂过一次，那滋味……
<cfy|> 啥滋味？
<pityonline> edison0354: wzssyqa cfy| 嗯，我最高只上到高中……
<caleb-> Fermi: 好久不见
<edison0354> pityonline: ………………
<randy_> edison0354, 不行的
<Fermi> caleb-, 是啊
<soiamso> pityonline: 高考语文不及格也是很正常吧
<edison0354> randy_: 哦，谢！
<soiamso> pityonline: 大学就没有语文了
<edison0354> soiamso: 很正常
<randy_> edison0354, 但是从背景上画，是可以的
<Fermi> caleb-, #ubuntu-cn 大换血啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 可能吧，我数理化不行
<Fermi> caleb-, 就认识你和 freeflying
<edison0354> soiamso: 悲催的北航理工科是要学语文的……
<b4yourback> 愁肠百转
<cfy|> soiamso: pityonline 哈哈，我就经常挂语文，貌似高考也没及格
<soiamso> pityonline: 高中那数学，还不如直接上高数
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 全国都是i啊
<caleb-> Fermi: 可能很多换马甲了吧
<edison0354> randy_: 哦，那背景上画出来能和选项对应上吗？
<freeflying> Fermi, 好好找找，肯定还有认识的
<Fermi> 连当初创建此 #ubuntu-cn 的 BlueT 贱人也不见了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我同学基本都不学语文的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 从 06级开始学历史，07开语文
<pityonline> soiamso: 高中数学都搞不定，就不奢望高数了
<cfy|> soiamso: 要学的吧，大学
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 历史是都要学的
<freeflying> Fermi, 没想到这么多人吧
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，从06级开始的
<randy_> edison0354, 这个要看绘图的准确了
<edison0354> pityonline: 高数一般般恶心……还有更恶心的……
<wzssyqa> 我是05，哈哈哈哈
<pityonline> edison0354: ……
<Fermi> freeflying, 也还好吧
<Fermi> 当初不也是七八十人来着？
<edison0354> randy_: 启动入口的选项能改成横着排列不？
<soiamso> Fermi: 就是这里是一个贱人建起来的？看来贱人也是有作用的
 * pityonline 今晚如此美好，这么多人在场，大家合个影吧！
<randy_> edison0354, 不行
<edison0354> randy_: 哦
<Fermi> soiamso, 你说他贱人，他会T你的吧 XD
<edison0354> cfy|: 林俊杰的歌也都换成了itunes plus aac，爽啊！
<Yuking> Fermi:  :-p
<edison0354> Fermi: 他不在的
<Fermi> edison0354, 嗯.. 我MSN里有他..
<cfy|> edison0354: 我最好听过flac
<soiamso> pityonline: 有段时间五十多
<pityonline> soiamso: 深夜人少
<edison0354> cfy|: 我有BANDARI的全APE，但是耳机和耳朵也就那烂东西了，所以……纯收藏了
<Fermi> Yuking, 你现在..还在做那个输入法吗？ @@
<happyaron> Yuking: 能来下 #ubuntu-cn-translators 吗？
<edison0354> cfy|: itunes plus aac的编码方式很优秀的，比无损差不了太多的
<cfy|> edison0354: 那我还是喜欢flac
<edison0354> Fermi: 他基本不做了
<soiamso> pityonline: 不是深夜，放暑假的时候
<edison0354> cfy|: ipod不播，哈哈
<caleb-> edison0354: ?!
<pityonline> soiamso: 哦，都去玩儿了
<edison0354> cfy|: ipod能播wav
<edison0354> caleb-: ？
<Fermi> edison0354, 你怎么什么都知道
<Fermi> edison0354, 你是谁？
<caleb-> edison0354: yuking 还有 maintain fcitx3 吧？
<cfy|> edison0354: What a long name of the fomat...does it has a shorter name?
<Fermi> edison0354, 你小名是不是叫耶和华
<pityonline> happyaron: 对了，昨天讲的什么内容？
<edison0354> Fermi: 他说他基本不做了啊
<edison0354> Fermi: ……
<caleb-> 哦
<Yuking> 基本不做了
<cfy|> edison0354: Wave....too large....
<happyaron> pityonline: 问 wzssyqa 吧，忙ing。。。
<Fermi> Yuking, :)
<caleb-> yuking 讨厌 utf8
<pityonline> happyaron: ok
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 昨晚讲的什么内容？
<edison0354> caleb-: 他也在google code那里的，但是基本都是其他人做了
<Yuking> caleb-: 哈哈，就是
<caleb-> pityonline: /topic 有 log
<soiamso> Fermi: 人不多，基本都记得大伙的概况吧
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 可以对社区有啥贡献
<edison0354> pityonline: 自己看log去吧
<Fermi> 哇
<Fermi> 你们好温馨啊
<Fermi> 我都要落泪了
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 翻译，文档，打包啥的
<Fermi> freeflying, 不给我绿帽子是吧
<fracting> wzssyqa: 我没有.dputrc这个文件.我重新贴了一份log,有一段traceback,不知有没有帮助? http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81342
<pityonline> caleb-: wzssyqa edison0354 其实我想先知道标题……
<Fermi> 下次戳你肚子..
<mmm> 小小输入法使用者飘过~~~~
<caleb-> pityonline: /topic
<edison0354> Yuking: 对了，我很好奇你为啥讨厌UTF8？
<freeflying> Fermi, 不能给啊
<edison0354> pityonline: 其实昨天跑题跑的很厉害的……
<freeflying> Fermi, 你要找 Destine
<pityonline> caleb-: 我指的是昨晚讲座的标题……
<wzssyqa> fracting: 那就是网络问题了
<soiamso> edison0354: 有说个这种言论？
<gebjgd> Yuking: 不老老实实的回去聊qq
<pityonline> edison0354: 看来我先问标题对了……
<Destine> freeflying, 啥？
<gebjgd> Yuking: 又上这里来凑分子
<edison0354> soiamso: 啥言论？
<Fermi> freeflying, huh? 现在换他啦？不是Amy姐啦？
<Yuking> edison0354: 没有特别的原因，其实也不是讨厌
<edison0354> Yuking: 哦
<Yuking> gebjgd: 汗
<soiamso> edison0354: 反对UTF-8
<Fermi> freeflying, 那不管，还是戳你肚子。
<wzssyqa> Fermi: 要帽子干啥？冷吗？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我这点爱好也都被你发现了
<caleb-> amy 还在 canonical 吗？
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<wzssyqa> fracting: 你电信吧？
<gebjgd> Yuking: 我就是那个St
<edison0354> soiamso: 大伙都传言yuking讨厌UTF8，结果是谬传……
<gebjgd> Yuking: 嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿
<fracting> wzssyqa:谢谢!我翻墙试试看,待会报告结果.有什么方法方便地在终端下使用socket代理的吗?是不是一定要用privoxy之类的东西来转发?
<freeflying> caleb-, 你还认识amy a
<mmm> Yuking: fcitx 默认没有郑码吗
<Fermi> freeflying, 问你呢，Amy还在Canonical吗？
<caleb-> edison0354: 去翻 fcitx.org / google
<freeflying> Fermi, 找 Destine
<freeflying> Fermi, 不在了
<Fermi> freeflying, 不找，我不要帽子了
<wzssyqa> fracting: 那个我就不知道了
<edison0354> mmm: 好像有把
<wzssyqa> fracting: 没用过
<caleb-> edison0354: 有证据滴
<Destine> freeflying, 啥？
<Yuking> mmm: 没有……
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<edison0354> mmm: 我失误了……
<freeflying> Destine, 有人要 op
<mmm> Yuking: 哦
<Fermi> ……
<Fermi> 我不要了啊
<Fermi> 我是打酱油的啊
<Fermi> 囧
<freeflying> Fermi, 哦，你害羞了啊
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哈哈，原来如此
<edison0354> caleb-: 本人发话了Yuking: edison0354: 没有特别的原因，其实也不是讨厌
<atcho> 语音 群聊 怎么搞？
<Destine> Fermi, 什么原因要op？
<edison0354> AMD加入英特尔、诺基亚的MeeGo项目
<atcho> 语音 群聊 怎么搞？ 大家谁有办法？
<edison0354> 囧
<Fermi> Destine, 啊？我不要了我不要了
<wzssyqa> atcho: 不能搞
<atcho> o: 语音 群聊 怎么搞？ 大家谁有办法？
<caleb-> edison0354: 人是会变的嘛
<atcho> : o: 语音 群聊 怎么搞？ 大家谁有办法？
<Fermi> Destine, 主要是以前是OP，所以进来一看没帽子了...咳咳
 * caleb- 以前还是 icewm fans 呢
<edison0354> caleb-: 晕
<Destine> Fermi, 以前为什么有/。
 * Fermi 友情推荐PCMan的那个啥玩意儿来着LXDE
<wzssyqa> Fermi: 你没看现在就三个机器人戴帽子吗？
<Fermi> Destine, 以前...比较活跃。
<atcho> Fermi: 用过那东西 台湾人写的？
<Fermi> atcho, 对啊，PCMan是台湾人
<hata> 整合的
<Fermi> wzssyqa, 哦.. 槑
<edison0354> Fermi: 那字念啥？
<Destine> Fermi, 后来怎么没了？
<freeflying> Fermi, 帮我买个iphone4
<Fermi> freeflying, 我去问了
<Fermi> freeflying, 是要排队..人说等通知，一般拍半个月到一个月之间。
<edison0354> freeflying: 有钱！
<Fermi> Destine, 我也不知道怎么没了啊
<Fermi> Destine, 一进来，就没了。
<caleb-> Fermi: 现在还要排？
<Fermi> caleb-, 要滴
<edison0354> 这里有人用蛋疼的linux qq不？
<Fermi> caleb-, 我在排
<Fermi> caleb-, 有了我就买一个。
<gcell> edison0354: wine的比原生的好
<edison0354> gcell: ……
<Destine> Fermi, 有多久没了？
<Fermi> Destine, ... 3年？
<gcell> edison0354: 我在用wine的双开，怎么了？
<caleb-> 听说 iphone4 可以跑 android_iphone os dual boot
<caleb-> 听说 iphone4 可以跑 android/iphone os dual boot
<Destine> Fermi, 。。。
<Fermi> caleb-, 这不算啥吧
<edison0354> gcell: 没，内存和CPU不严重？
<gcell> edison0354: 不过双开有时候会不稳定，建议单开
<gcell> edison0354: 还好反应很快
<gcell> 2009
<Fermi> caleb-, HTC HD2可以跑WM6.5, WP7，Android2.2 Triple Boot
<Fermi> Destine, (@^^@)
<Destine> freeflying, 你。。。玩儿我？
<caleb-> WP7太垃圾鸟
<edison0354> caleb-: 微软的东西……
<freeflying> Destine, 没有
<Fermi> caleb-, 俺没用过啊..
<freeflying> Fermi, android很烂吧
<Destine> freeflying, 明显已经不符合op的条件了么。
<Fermi> caleb-, WM也没用过，见别人用过，太麻烦
<freeflying> Destine, 那你就不给他好了
<Fermi> freeflying, force close比较多，不稳定。
<pityonline> Fermi: 可以跑只能说明可以跑这个问题，但能不能用还要另说……
<Fermi> freeflying, 我想问问
<edison0354> 现在android的kernel是传统的Linux kernel不？
<caleb-> edison0354: 不是
<Fermi> freeflying, 这个Android，跟咱们那次在清华的FSD，获赠的那个Linux手机，是一个血统的不？
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> edison0354: 驱动都不兼容的
<edison0354> caleb-: 彻底决裂了？
<freeflying> Fermi, 一点关系都没
<Fermi> Destine, 我没有真的要啊..只是给 freeflying 开玩笑
<edison0354> freeflying: 好歹都算linux吧？
<Fermi> Destine, 不好意思，打扰了
<caleb-> edison0354: android patch 是开源的，但跟 vanilla kernel 合不来
<Destine> Fermi, 没事的，欢迎在条件合适的时候继续要。
<Fermi> ...
<Fermi> freeflying, 那个Linux手机是不是更烂？
<freeflying> Fermi, 对
<Fermi> 哈哈
<freeflying> Fermi, 我现在用symbian
<Fermi> Android作为手机系统来说
<Fermi> 很烂
<Fermi> 因为太不稳定
<csslayer> Fermi: 没觉得……
<caleb-> csslayer: wayland 有 gtk3/qt4 port, 目前输入法似乎只能用这个
<csslayer> Fermi: 没事刷机才会用一些不稳定的系统吧……
<Fermi> csslayer, 呃..用三星i9000的话体会不到啊..
<brianzhao> hi
<caleb-> csslayer: 或者用 scim protocol 的 emacs / mlterm 之类
<Fermi> csslayer, 用小内存的手机，就会不停的遭遇FC问题啦
<csslayer> Fermi: 那是。配制现在跟上没问题其实
<caleb-> csslayer: 看 fcitx 有没想加上 immodule
<csslayer> caleb-: 必需有想
<Fermi> 哇.. xijiao 也在啊
<csslayer> caleb-: 是下个目标 :)
<caleb-> 哦，ibus 也有 emacs plugin
<Fermi> csslayer, 要是别人让我推荐，我现在一般都推荐iPhone4
<edison0354> Fermi: 没钱……
<Fermi> edison0354, 可以分期付款
<edison0354> Fermi: 而且IP4也能上android2.3
<Fermi> edison0354, 每个月200+
<edison0354> Fermi: 分期付房子就行了
<Lyper> anroid有终端，还能运行VI
<Fermi> edison0354, 你这200+完全是花费啊
<Fermi> 话费
<edison0354> Fermi: ！！！！
<edison0354> Fermi: 失误……还有套餐的……
<Fermi> edison0354, 对啊..
<edison0354> Fermi: 我现在用移动的每个月11的套餐就O了……
<Fermi> 我了个去
<freeflying> Fermi, 你用的 i9000?
<edison0354> Fermi: 主要是我打不了那么多电话……
<Fermi> freeflying, 不啊，我同事是i9000
<Fermi> edison0354, 每个月流量1.1G
<Fermi> edison0354, 联通3G在我们这儿速度还行，下载的话300多KB
<edison0354> Fermi: 学校免费WIFI……
<brianzhao> :-S
 * pityonline 对了，问一下，这个问题有希望解决吗？ http://linuxtoy.org/archives/protect-tux.html
<brianzhao> 测试汉语
<Fermi> 我也有WiFi，可能是我在外面溜达的多吧
<Fermi> 下面...
<ofan> pityonline: 不清楚  那个做T恤的说不侵权
<Fermi> 详细介绍一下用iPhone和不用的区别
<pityonline> ofan: 他自己说不侵权？
<ofan> pityonline: 对
<Fermi> 跟毒霸的一个老大一起吃饭的时候，该老大表示，苹果的产品很好，很有启发，每个员工都应该去买台IPHONE。我表示赞同，但我只买得起TOUCH……于是……后来……我就到了WPS……
<pityonline> ofan: 这没什么说服力吧？
<ofan> pityonline: 你可以去看他的twitter
<Fermi> by: WPS 某程序员
<csslayer> Fermi: 我是穷人……舍不得iphone4
<pityonline> ofan: 我向他提意见后他就把我 block 了……
<ofan> pityonline: 恩 就这样
<ofan> pityonline: 挺弱智的一人
<brianzhao> ofan: 回来了
<pityonline> ofan: 那也不能侵权的人说自己不侵权就算了
<ofan> pityonline: 不知道现在什么情况了
<ofan> brianzhao: welcome
<pityonline> ofan: 他还是不敢用真正的QQ形象，他怕吃官司，明摆着的
<brianzhao> 不是说今天晚上有活动的吗
<iIE> 请问谁有比较好的国内在线代理
<pityonline> brianzhao: 已结束
<imganquan> adam8157: 都没见你挂#debian了啊
<ofan> brianzhao: 完事了已经
<brianzhao> 哦
<edison0354> iIE: youtubeproxy
<brianzhao> 什么好事请吗
<edison0354> iIE: nobodycanstop.us
<iIE> edison0354: 国内的网站
<adam8157> imganquan: 挂的时候那边都不大说话 我也不打开
<Fermi> freeflying, 你怎么老用英文发推
<Fermi> freeflying, 嗯？
<edison0354> iIE: 国内的能翻墙吗？
<ofan> pityonline: 貌似看到aron回复了，不算侵权
<Fermi> freeflying, 是不是最近抛弃嫂子泡了一洋妞？
<iIE> edison0354: 我现在有个网络环境，完全不能上国外网站
<Fermi> freeflying, 交代。
<iIE> edison0354: 我只要能上普通国外网站
<iIE> edison0354: 基本只能上网通
<pityonline> ofan: aron回复的是那个关于debian的
<Fermi> iIE, 就是校园网吧
<zhtx> edu net
<soiamso> iIE: 能上这里？
<iIE> Fermi: 不知道，但是我traceroute发现是北京的
<iIE> soiamso: 当然不能，我现在不是
<alexyxai> 能上google 的 Appengine不?
<happyaron> ofan: debian logo那个不侵权
<soiamso> iIE: vpn?
<pocoyo> pityonline: toy上那篇是你写的？
<ofan> happyaron: 哦 那tux的那个不侵权么
<iIE> soiamso: 不行，计算机没有管理员
<ofan> 我感觉他侵权bsd的小恶魔了～
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不是我写的，是tommy he写的
<edison0354> happyaron: Linuxtoy怎么回复评论？
<soiamso> iIE: 不明白
<caleb-> 标准 tux 记得是可随便用的
<brianzhao> 说的重要活动是什么呀
<happyaron> edison0354: 填写名字邮箱，然后写回复就行了。
<caleb-> debian 有分 官用logo / 开放使用logo
<pityonline> happyaron: ofan pocoyo 其实侵权是一个概念，侵犯是另一个概念
<iIE> soiamso: 我没有管理员密码，是Guest
<happyaron> :)
<brianzhao> oh
<brianzhao> 关于debian的logo ？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我是说回复已有评论
<ofan> brianzhao: 讲了launchpad的的一些东西，关于社区成员的
<iIE> soiamso: Guest能装Firefox的
<pityonline> caleb-: 只能眼瞅着tux被丑化并卖钱牟取私利了？
<brianzhao> oh
<soiamso> iIE: boot 序列能修改不？
<caleb-> pityonline: 图在哪？
<brianzhao> ofan: thx
<Fermi> edison0354, 复制+粘贴
<Fermi> edison0354, 多简单。
<iIE> soiamso: 什么序列，我对XP不清楚
<pityonline> caleb-: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=8233108436
<pocoyo> pityonline: 雇个敢死队 灭了丫
<soiamso> iIE: 我搞错方向了，我还以为你想要密码
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不能以linux名义
<caleb-> pocoyo: 这又不是 tux...
<ofan> 关键那做T恤的还挑衅..
<iIE> soiamso: 什么IP地址，DNS都不能改的，否则改了就能上了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 以我党名义
<pityonline> caleb-: 那flypig擅长把别人作品添一笔换成自己的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 点箭头
<edison0354> http://www.hexieshe.com/Jimmy/629703.html
<caleb-> pityonline: 这种要上法庭的，然后不同法官还判不一样
<pityonline> caleb-: 你看 http://dacode.com 上那些商品就知道了
<soiamso> iIE: 用代理吧？
<Fermi> Fedora都出到13啦
<Fermi> @@
<Fermi> 我真是out了
<Fermi> 唉
<caleb-> pityonline: 就那张图，我不觉得有损 linux 名声
<ofan> 火星度假刚回来？
<caleb-> pityonline: 美术作品判例都很难的
<pityonline> caleb-: 但好像tux作者，linux基金会，淘宝都没回应
<edison0354> Fermi: 你火星了……
<iIE> soiamso: 就是问有没有好的国内的在线代理
<soiamso> pityonline: 可以买后给个中评，很快那个人就吧货物下架了
<Fermi> It's amazed to see you guy being furious just becoz the inproper usage of Tux logo..
<caleb-> pityonline: 这种东西不太会有人管啦
<pityonline> caleb-: 那么我把dacode作品再添两笔，再丑化一下，也没关系喽？
<iIE> soiamso: 那个IP地址的我搜索到的大多是连ping都不通
<soiamso> iIE: 你也太曲折了
<Fermi> it's actually the spirit, or at least part of the spirit, of being linuxer..
<iIE> soiamso: 那应该怎么弄
<Fermi> Good 4 u.
<pityonline> soiamso: 我不愿意到淘宝网花钱购买评论的权力……
<ofan> google在豆瓣的招聘贴被删了
<edison0354> ofan: 晕
<brianzhao> ofan: google 没钱吗，怎么在豆瓣招聘
<edison0354> ofan: 这都和谐啊……
<ofan> 不知道
<brianzhao> 估算是非官方的吧
<soiamso> brianzhao: 上面比较多用python的，不过也可能是骗子
<ofan> brianzhao: 留的官方的@google.com的email
<ofan> python的很多
<Fermi> 为啥你们不关心
<XwinX> Fermi: 关心啥？
<Fermi> Fedora 和 Ubuntu 对掐的贴
<soiamso> ofan: 官方的名字是 jack, may ... 等字典名字吧
<Fermi> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-13-final-released.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 腾飞：Fedora 13 正式发布 — LinuxTOY
<Fermi> 我觉得比Tux欢乐多了
<ofan> soiamso: 跟这还有关系...
<edison0354> Fermi: ……
<wzssyqa> 外边男女互殴，要否围观？
<gebjgd> Fermi: 还用13呢？
<gebjgd> Fermi: 早就13 +1 了
<ofan> wzssyqa: 录像之
<wzssyqa> ofan: 没器材
<ofan> wzssyqa: 手机
<soiamso> ofan: 拿到那几个名字比QQ ，888888 更难吧
<wzssyqa> ofan: 没那功能
<ofan> 然后传到各大娱乐网站 标题党+炒作
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那没辙..
<XwinX>  已经确认 fcitx 4.0 以前的版本有很严重的授权问题，已经向 ftp team 提交信息，准备移除全部现有版本
<XwinX> 什么意思?
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 强力围观！
<wzssyqa> 下了，学习，唉
<Fermi> gebjgd, 我都没用，我只收藏
<ofan> 用了闭源的东西吧
<Fermi> gebjgd, 刻Ubuntu光盘收藏
<Fermi> 嘿。
<gebjgd> Fermi: 有病
<happyaron> XwinX: 码表不符合DFSG
<ofan> 或者词库
<Fermi> gebjgd, ... 不是有病，家属不让用
<pocoyo> pityonline: 可以以其人之道还治其人之身。
<caleb-> XwinX: 表格 license review
<happyaron> XwinX: 4.0rc1仍然有这个问题。
<Yuking> 是说拼音佳佳码表的问题？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 看来只能用这办法了
<happyaron> Yuking: yes
<caleb-> fcitx 还用 拼音佳佳 表格不？
<happyaron> Yuking: 限制只能用于fcitx，这条不符合DFSG
<pocoyo> pityonline: 以暴制暴 必要的时候是需要的
<XwinX> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> Yuking: csslayer 说换成 openphrase了。
<caleb-> happyaron: redhat 最近也在 review 各种输入法码表
<edison0354> pocoyo: 水牛比较狠……
<Yuking> 嗯，那就换吧，或是打包时把拼音词库去掉
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦，fcitx那个是我刚才搞4.0的时候发现的。
<Yuking> 五笔部分没有版权问题
<gebjgd> Fermi: 说明你在家里没有地位
<happyaron> Yuking: 去掉词库，拼音还咋用。
<XwinX> happyaron: 不要拼音
<edison0354> Yuking: 晕
<happyaron> Yuking: 显然要换个小词库。
<Fermi> gebjgd, 是，没有。
<XwinX> happyaron: 就用五笔好了
<happyaron> XwinX: 去不掉，hardcode
<edison0354> XwinX: 拼音党飘过
<happyaron> XwinX: pinyin必须在里面。
<caleb-> 开源词库要雄起了？
<XwinX> ....
<happyaron> XwinX: 你可以去帮忙搞分离
<pocoyo> happyaron: 五笔拼音。
<happyaron> XwinX: 都搞成外挂
<XwinX> happyaron: ...
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<gebjgd> Fermi: 我家3台笔记本。2台都是arch
<Yuking> 倒是，呵呵，其实大家可以在google上再弄个项目，维护一个开源词库
<gebjgd> Fermi: 1台是老婆的win7
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你干嘛
<edison0354> gebjgd: 有钱人……
<edison0354> Yuking: 好像google code上就有这东西把？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不是用哪个的问题，是pinyin必须安装，且必须码表，但码表有问题
<gebjgd> edison0354: 旧的
<happyaron> Yuking: openphrase
<Fermi> gebjgd, 说明咱们的家属都喜欢Win7
<edison0354> pocoyo: 没
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<liuwei> 呵呵
<Yuking> 如果有，那直接拿来用就得了……
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不过flypig这行为已经把dacode搞臭了
<happyaron> Yuking: csslayer 说4.0用。
<XwinX> happyaron: 那不是麻烦了
<gebjgd> Fermi: 不是喜欢
<XwinX> happyaron: 代码要重写?
<gebjgd> Fermi: 她学设计的
<happyaron> XwinX: 需要改一些，细节可以和 csslayer 说。
<gebjgd> Fermi: 要用ps和coral draw
<Yuking> 嗯
<Fermi> gebjgd, 哦，俺家属需要QQ视频，QQ语音
<csslayer> XwinX: 不用阿重写啥代码……
<Fermi> gebjgd, 俺也没办法
<gebjgd> Fermi: skype不就完了
<Fermi> gebjgd, 俺家属层次低
<csslayer> XwinX: 换个词库而已嘛……现在svn里面的pinyin词库已经换了
<Yuking> Fermi: wineqq可以
<Fermi> Yuking, 行
<gebjgd> Yuking: wine的效率极低
<XwinX> csslayer: 现在的词库合标准了？
<Fermi> 那我换
<happyaron> csslayer: 以前版本的tarball要从googlecode撤下来
<caleb-> happyaron: 不撤也没关系吧
<happyaron> XwinX: svn的没问题了，和ibus-pinyin默认的一样
<Yuking> gebjgd: 如果一般用，还将就，可以语音视频
<caleb-> happyaron: upstream 不关 dfsg 的事
<happyaron> caleb-: 是哦，好像没事
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯。
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦，我用的好像就是svn里的
<happyaron> XwinX: 刚改的
<caleb-> dfsg 和 fsf 立场也不同
<happyaron> XwinX: 可能你还没更新。
<happyaron> 嗯
<XwinX> happyaron: 那我明天升级
<iIE> 另外请问如何通过位运算计算出(2^E)中的E的值
<happyaron> 嗯。
<gebjgd> Yuking: 27个群表示鸭梨很大
<Yuking> 其实给拼音佳佳的作者说一下，他会同意开源的
<XwinX> fcitx-svn 460-1
<gebjgd> Yuking: 还是webqq给力
<XwinX> happyaron: 应该比较早了
<happyaron> Yuking: 没人说啊。
<Fermi> freeflying, see u
<brianzhao> 凭什么你说人家愿意开源
<ofan> iIE: 判断1在哪一位
<caleb-> Yuking: 选 license 是个问题
<iIE> ofan: 不要做循环
<ofan> iIE: 有个位运算版本的，忘记了
<Yuking> 我选用这个词库的时候，他表过态，只是当时没有想到版权的问题
<caleb-> happyaron: 其实可以把拼音佳佳表格丢到 non-free
<caleb-> happyaron: fcitx 还是可以在 main
<freeflying> caleb-, +1
<syshack> 是在讲座？
<edison0354> syshack: 早就完了
<freeflying> happyaron, fcitx-sunpinyin至少现在没问题了
<syshack> 那我可以咨询关于openvpn的问题么？
<happyaron> caleb-: 没必要， csslayer 说那个pinyin算法用不着什么大词库
<caleb-> 话说 zhcon 表格好像也有问题
<Yuking> 实在不行就基于openphrase制作一个五笔词库
<caleb-> 只是我没发 bug
<hata> freeflying: fictx-sunpinyin 怎样编译
<freeflying> caleb-, 应该没人用了
<csslayer> ……irc真乱。。我已经晕了。。
<freeflying> hata, 用 csslayer 的ppa
<syshack> netmanager配置openvpn那 我很晕
<edison0354> csslayer: 一般乱……
<freeflying> csslayer, 慢慢习惯就好了
<caleb-> csslayer: 上游不用管，这是 package maintainer 要操心的
<happyaron> freeflying: 有人用的。
<hata> freeflying: 哦,但哪个是nightly
<fracting> wzssyqa:谢谢!我使用ssh代理+tsocks,成功上传了,但是这回查看日志发现一个错误: D: Host Config: False ,而https://launchpad.net/~fracting/+archive/ibus-t9上仍然没有我上传的包,请问该如何做呢?
<Yuking> openphrase是怎么弄出来的？
<happyaron> Yuking: ibus作者找了一些人搞的
<caleb-> csslayer: gtk3 immodule 基本和 gtk2 source/binary 兼容，不过可能无法在较旧的 gtk2 编译
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦
<caleb-> csslayer: ibus 也没 qt3 immodule, 所以可暂缓
<Yuking> 原来我也想写个小程序，用sqlite来统计一下四字词的频率呢，但一直没动手
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来来
<caleb-> csslayer: qt4/qt3 immodule 略有差异
<csslayer> caleb-: ……你也不用着急说这个……因为基本还没开始动手
<caleb-> 频率可以用 google search 比较
<caleb-> 词频可以用 google search 比较
<caleb-> 不过 bot 要记得延时，不然会被 google 封ip
<caleb-> 搜狐有免费的语料库可下载，不过内容大部份是 gb2312
<pityonline> happyaron: 是不是明天还会有讲座？
<Yuking> 有个gb2312的就行了
<caleb-> 罕用字/繁体字 的免费语料库不好搞
<Yuking> gb2312以外的都只给单字就OK
<happyaron> pityonline: 对，很可能关于kde
<pityonline> happyaron: 暂不确定对吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，但是可能性很大了。
<happyaron> pityonline: 看 nihui
<pityonline> happyaron: nihui 是什么？
<happyaron> pityonline: 是明天的嘉宾啊。
<pityonline> happyaron: got it.
<edison0354> happyaron: 明天啥主题？
<happyaron> edison0354: 可能是关于kde
<pityonline> 先吃饭去了，各位拜拜
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，那无视了……明晚自习或洗衣服！
<maonx> roylez: 在么，主席？
<Freebuilder> vim 看着帮助，双击了一个标记，跳转到了相应位置，怎么返回？
<fracting> 请问一下wzssyqa老大是不是离场了?
<XwinX> Freebuilder: c_o
<ofan> Freebuilder: c-i c-o
<edison0354> fracting: 他被你叫老了……
<fracting> edison0354:我错~该怎么叫~
<edison0354> 自习室撵人，大家88
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<Freebuilder> XwinX, ofan 不错，多谢！
<edison0354> fracting: 直接ping他
<fracting> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> fracting: 他下线了
<fracting> edison0354:谢谢!
<fracting> happyaron:有没有哪天谁来讲讲打deb包和使用ppa源维护deb包的?
<cfy> hi all,115网盘下载脚本，由于115网页格式变了，正在修复
<csslayer> 问个问题，maverick怎么改能直接distupgrade到natty？
<syshack> vpn能拨上就是不能上外网 我很郁闷
<happyaron> fracting: 还没安排好啊。
<happyaron> fracting: 周四可能是讲内核开发
<happyaron> 周三的内容还没定
<fracting> happyaron:期待ing
<Lyper> 还是有具体的文档好，Debian维护人员手册有些旧了
<happyaron> Lyper: 已经更新到最新了。
<ofan> happyaron: 内核开发，这么高级的内容...
<happyaron> Lyper: 再看看 :)
<flhxx> happyaron: 想听一下你说的讲座，好弄不？
<happyaron> flhxx: 今天的讲座开完了啊。
<Lyper> happyaron: 看来我手里还是旧版本
<happyaron> flhxx: 就是在这里，文本的。
<rj_newbie> posix 线程中,while(1) {} 空循环,会自动然出cpu么?
<Lyper> happyaron: 呵呵
<happyaron> Lyper: 前段时间我重译的。
<flhxx> happyaron: 什么？我一直开着，不知道呀？
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 不会
<ofan> rj_newbie: 自然出cpu是什么意思
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 只会烧cpu
<ofan> 不会吧
<happyaron> flhxx: wzssyqa讲gpg key那个就是今天的。
<pocoyo> ... 今天的嘉賓是誰
<flhxx> happyaron: 哈哈，难怪不明白，看了也白搭
<happyaron> pocoyo: 袜子
<pocoyo> happyaron: 天天在 不算是嘉賓
<rj_newbie> 现在开两个线程,一个RR,一个FIFO,同优先级的,RR运行,然后sleep(2),接着FIFO起来运行 while(1) {},按道理,现在RR线程应该不会获得调度了...不过一直看到RR的线程在刷屏.
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃。
<XwinX> rj_newbie: top看看，是不是cpu占用%100
<syshack> 彻底无语了
<rj_newbie> XwinX, while(1) {} 循环里面是空语句..
<pocoyo> happyaron: 天天開開會 還挺熱鬧的 哈哈
<XwinX> rj_newbie: cpu战用多少？
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<happyaron> pocoyo: 还要开几天，哈哈
<rj_newbie> XwinX, 30
<ofan> XwinX: 消息循环不就这么搞么 while(1){...}
<syshack> windows下openvpn连接很正常 ubuntu下 搞得我郁闷
<XwinX> rj_newbie: ofan 消息循环可不是死循环哦
<XwinX> ofan: 中间有函数是阻塞的
<rj_newbie> 奇怪的是,以FIFO设置调度策略,为什么还会让出cpu.
<syshack> vpn连上不能访问互联网
<ofan> XwinX: 这个控循环也有可能被优化掉
<XwinX> ofan: 嗯，那到是有可能
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 刚才你说的是”会自动让出cpu"
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 死循环是不会自动让出的
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 只有线程在调用阻塞函数时才会让出
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 或者内核等他时间片用完，强制中断
<rj_newbie> FIFO线程里面执行while(1) {},按道理,RR的线程是没机会运行的,屏幕上还是看到RR线程的输出.
<XwinX> rj_newbie: 2.6内核的线程是由内核调度的
 * syshack hello
<rj_newbie> 感觉很奇怪,好像调度策略设置不生效了..
<rj_newbie> 这个是悲剧..
<rj_newbie> 先回家,等会儿再来.
<Michael_Kang> Hi
<Michael_Kang> 都离开了？
<XwinX> Michael_Kang: hi
<pocoyo> lainme: gapproxy 不能打開https的。。鬱悶。
<syshack> 这里没有用openvn的？
<ofan> syshack: 有
<pocoyo> syshack: 這裏用啥的鳥人都有。
<jervis> 是代理吗？
<syshack> 我的连接上之后 不能解析域名 很郁闷
<hoxily> 发现人变少了。早上的时候只有60来个人。
<ofan> syshack: 你内网吧.. 用的登陆器？
<syshack> 同样的配置在xp下没问题
<syshack> 我用openvpn命令行拨的
<syshack> 用netmanager-openvn拨也不行
<JGJGJGJGJ> 什么东东
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有人没
<pocoyo> JGJGJGJGJ: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<flhxx> JGJGJGJGJ: 字母就是人，人成了字母
<pocoyo> hoxily: 現在107個。你是倒著數的？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有美女没
<zrqlx126> 群里面当然有~~有什么企图~？
<NetDreamer> hi everyone
<pocoyo> JGJGJGJGJ: 你的nick很個性
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你猜
<haohao> 这个点还在这里混的是美女的概率不高
<pocoyo> JGJGJGJGJ: 我用不著猜 腳只頭都想得明白
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有的话，估计也是色女，嘿嘿
<zrqlx126> 还是有的，只是美女大都不怎么理睬俺们
<gebjgd> 美女才不来这里呢
<gebjgd> 这里的人有几个有车有房子的
<gebjgd> 一帮穷鬼
<NetDreamer> 各位有用sl410的笔记本的吗？
<haohao> 都没有，有一身债的可能不少
<JGJGJGJGJ> 什么牌
<NetDreamer> thinkpad
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有两亿精
<pocoyo> Destine: happyaron  @22:56:44 <JGJGJGJGJ> 有的话，估计也是色女，嘿嘿
<JGJGJGJGJ> how money
<gebjgd> 给力
<alick> :-D
<ofan> 打了一天问号了..最后还是被K了..
<Lyper> 又来了
<alick> network-manager 的vpn配置给力不？
<ofan> >_>
<gebjgd> alick: 凑合
<JGJGJGJGJ> i am comming
<gebjgd> alick: 能用
<adam8157> 刚发现一个bug 一年多前就有人给我指出来了 我当时没觉得会出问题 今天出问题了
<alick> gebjgd: 我还没成功过呢-_-
<ofan> adam8157: 啥bug
<alick> gebjgd: pptp的
<flhxx> 朋友们，晚安
<gebjgd> alick: 学校的vpn设置没有问题
<alick> gebjgd: 哪个学校？
<adam8157> ofan: 我写的那个解压缩脚本 "命令"  该用eval "命令"
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你用的是什么VPN
<syshack> ok
<gebjgd> alick: 德国的学校
<syshack> 问题解决了
<ofan>  adam8157 oh~~
<alick> gebjgd: 你的学校？
<gebjgd> alick: 是
<syshack> 我自己再美国买了vps有vpn 需要的兄弟可以联络我
<alick> gebjgd: 那个domain需要配置吗？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 免费不
<syshack> 难道有人在这卖过vpn？
<gebjgd> alick: 不需要
<Destine> syshack, 当然不。
<alick> gebjgd: 高级里面呢？默认？
<gebjgd> alick: 证书+密码
<haohao> GFW还创造了不少GDP
<alick> gebjgd: 嘛证书？
<danielzhang0212>   GDP?
<gebjgd> alick: 不一样的网络，不一样的配置，你问我有什么用
<syshack> ok 需要的mail我 syshack@msn.com 我尽快帮您开通
<alick> gebjgd: 也是啊
<JGJGJGJGJ> 给我个吧，我正缺VPN
<syshack> 尽量不要下载有版权的东西就好
<syshack> mail我
<JGJGJGJGJ> 哦
<alick> gebjgd: 我的总是说失败，我想知道具体的错误信息，怎么看？
<gebjgd> alick: 找那个网管
<gebjgd> alick: 谁搭的网络去找谁
<alick> gebjgd: 给力
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你看youtube不
<syshack> 什么错误
<syshack> 我正在youtube
<syshack> 我的vps每个月500G
<JGJGJGJGJ> good
<ofan> syshack: 多少钱一月
<syshack> 20多美刀
<ofan> syshack: Xen的？
<ofan> syshack: 内存多少
<syshack> openvz的
<syshack> ofan: 768好像
<syshack> ofan: 一会我看看
<ofan> syshack: 我去..
<syshack> ofan: 别人买的送我的
<ofan> syshack: 服务器在东部还是西部？
<srdgame> NASA今天要公佈什麼
<ofan> syshack: 那付费不还是你么
<syshack> ofan: 我帮他写shell 他给我买的 再西岸
<hoxily> 请问，这里有叫  白欣  的同学吗？
<ofan> syshack: 一直给你续费阿？
<syshack> ofan: 是的
<ofan> syshack: 真NB~~
<syshack> ofan: 因为他也不自己花钱 公司统一付款
<ofan> syshack: 这么好的事都让你碰上了
<syshack> ofan: :-) 我付出了劳动的
<syshack> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<syshack> Mem:       1048576     349436     699140          0          0          0
<syshack> -/+ buffers/cache:     349436     699140
<syshack> Swap:            0          0          0
<syshack> ofan: free的信息
<ofan> syshack: free -m
<NetDreamer> 请问怎么才能让vsftp不自动运行，等需要的时候手动启动？
<syshack> ofan:             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<syshack> Mem:          1024        341        682          0          0          0
<ofan> NetDreamer: sysv-rc-conf
<ofan> syshack: 内存用的不少阿
<NetDreamer> ofan: 哦。
<syshack> ofan: 用了300多M
<NetDreamer> ofan: 那个vsftpd.conf里的listen=yes有用吗
<ofan> NetDreamer: 没用吧
<syshack> NetDreamer: 我觉得 你应该man下看看
<ofan> syshack: 西岸的速度不错
<NetDreamer> syshack: 看了，只强调listen模式
<NetDreamer> syshack: 不过看得不仔细，:-)
<syshack> ofan: 是的 速度很nice
<NetDreamer> 各位有谁用thinkpad的
<jamesfung> 我
<dshbusiness> 大家有谁晚上能看到nasa的新闻的？？？？？？？？？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 怎么了？
<dshbusiness> 明天给我讲讲到底那是个啥！
<JGJGJGJGJ> 难道是外星人
<dshbusiness> 要是2012来了我就退学去！！！
<jervis> mplayer作者在10周年感叹道：Yes, f*cking 10 years!!!! Nov 11, 2000... Time goes on so fast...
<NetDreamer> jamesfung: 你的中键滚动怎么弄得，我的sl410，只有放到滚动条上才能实现滚动，没有意义
<happyaron> jervis: ...
<jervis> http://lwn.net/Articles/414852/
<dshbusiness> 我撤了……虽然irc不撤……
<NetDreamer> jamesfung：再就是风扇长转，比vista有过之而无不及
<jamesfung> NetDreamer: 有一个叫做thinkwiki的网站，上面有很多不同的thinkpad的机子在不同版本的linux下面该怎么配置的信息，你可以查一下
<pityonline> 请问一下，我的irssi的log用cat可以正常查看，但用less查看就是乱码，需要对log的编码进行设置吗？
<NetDreamer> 还有，开机时：modprobe: FATAL: can not load /etc/modules/...generic/modules.dep . no such file
<NetDreamer> 这个遇到过吗
<puwei> 冒个泡
<puwei> !google
<lubotu2> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jervis> Also special thanks to Gabucino, Pontscho and LGB, for your support in the
<jervis> early days, when everybody thought i'm mad, working on video player for linux...
<jamesfung> NetDreamer: 风扇那边你可以用一些软件看一下你的cpu占用率。如果风扇长转很有可能是因为有程序有bug,占100%cpu引起的（我以前试过这样子）
<jamesfung> NetDreamer:我现在用一个叫做cpu frequency scaling monitor的gnome panel applet
<puwei> wow, you are great
<syshack> NetDreamer: 那个正常
<NetDreamer> 在系统监视器里，CPU占用不高，总超不过10%
<NetDreamer> 另一台迅驰1.5的机器，也没这个转的凶
<jamesfung> NetDreamer:开机那个问题我倒没碰到过..我是用t61可能硬件不一样
<jamesfung> NetDreamer: 你可以先看看thinkwiki上面有没有你这款机的资料
<pityonline> 请问一下，我的irssi的log用cat可以正常查看，但用less查看就是乱码，需要对log的编码进行设置吗？
<NetDreamer> 在windows下风扇也是长转。感觉是机器的事。好像联想的机器现在都这样。
<NetDreamer> 好的
<jamesfung> NetDreamer: 我的还好..平时只要cpu温度不要太高风扇都不怎么动
<NetDreamer> 谢谢james
<jamesfung> NetDreamer:不谢~linux还是要慢慢折腾的
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有没有八卦的channel
<flh> NetDreamer: 我的hp4411s也转个不停
<JGJGJGJGJ> 谁用过FREE BSD
<syshack> 我的机器 ubuntu 风扇确实爱转
<syshack> JGJGJGJGJ: 我用过很多种  哈哈
<syshack> JGJGJGJGJ: freebsd netbsd
<syshack> JGJGJGJGJ: 就爱瞎折腾
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你用free bsd是有GUI版本的吗？
<flh> syshack: ubu下能不能让风扇停了？
<JGJGJGJGJ> ？
<randy_> flh, 可以
<randy_> JGJGJGJGJ, 有，可以自己安装X和gnome
<flh> randy_: 如果有一条命令，停止风扇的呼呼叫，那多好？嘻嘻
<happyaron> flh: 拿跟螺丝刀，往扇叶里一放，就达到目的了。硬件损毁字符责任哦。:)
<randy_> flh, 可以的，有cli界面
<flh> randy_: 没有弄好，环境是ubu
<JGJGJGJGJ> ran today is
<syshack> 先聊着 我睡了。
<flh> randy_: 安装cli后用它控制吗？
<randy_> flh, 软件名称我忘了，它就是CLI界面的程序
<JGJGJGJGJ> flh
<flh> randy_: 我傻乎地安装了，
<JGJGJGJGJ> 谁能告诉我这里的命令语法
<randy_> flh, cli是命令行界面的意思！！！
<randy_> JGJGJGJGJ, wiki
<JGJGJGJGJ> oh
<pityonline> 请问一下，我的irssi的log用cat可以正常查看，但用less查看就是乱码，需要对log的编码进行设置吗？
<randy_> pityonline, 用剪贴网页贴一下
<pityonline> randy_: 你的意思是贴出什么来？
<aaron___> hi,sb
<randy_> pityonline, 把乱码贴出
<aaron___> sb's
<fujingzhe> #close
<pityonline> randy_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81346 there you go
<pityonline> randy_: 用cat查看该文件是正常的中文
<pityonline> randy_: 用less就那样了……
<JGJGJGJGJ> 给我说下基本命令吧？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 我查出的不能用
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 什么基本命令？
<randy_> pityonline, 估计是utf8问题，您的系统是使用什么编码
<JGJGJGJGJ> 这个聊天室的基本命令
<pityonline> randy_: 当然是uft8啦
<randy_> pityonline, 还要就是irc软件问题，控制符也输出了
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ:  /help
<randy_> JGJGJGJGJ, wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<pityonline> randy_: 没有控制符吧？哪个是？
<JGJGJGJGJ> help不能用
<randy_> pityonline, 应该说是换行符
<JGJGJGJGJ> 啊
<pityonline> randy_: 好像也没有换行符哦
<JGJGJGJGJ> 为什么我的命令不能运行
<randy_> pityonline, 我看看我的log
<pityonline> randy_: 好
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 你指的是哪条？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 都不能
<randy_> pityonline, 对了，您看的是什么log
<JGJGJGJGJ> 像help
<alvin_rxg> JGJGJGJGJ: which program?
<JGJGJGJGJ> jmirc
<pityonline> randy_: ~/.irssi/irclogs/Freenode/\#ubuntu-cn.log
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 那个软件我没用过
<JGJGJGJGJ> 会不会是编码的
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你们都是什么编码
<randy_> pityonline, 我的irc软件没有，没办法
<JGJGJGJGJ> utf8 还是ISO
<pityonline> randy_: 仍然谢谢你
<randy_>  JGJGJGJGJ  utf8频道规定
<pityonline> 我们当然都是utf8的了
<randy_> pityoffline, 不用谢我
<pityoffline> randy_: well
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 我用网页的测试，命令可以用
<JGJGJGJGJ> 哦
<pityoffline> JGJGJGJGJ: 你是怎么输入的命令？输入了什么？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 输入/help
<flh> pityoffline: 好像你多了一个＼＃ｕｂｕｎｔｕ－ｃｎ．ｌｏｇ
<JGJGJGJGJ> 但显示缺参数
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 奇怪了，我也搞不清楚了
<pityonline> flh: 那个文件就是聊天记录啊
<pityonline> flh: 为什么是多了一个？
<flh> pityoffline: 是的
<pityonline> 我还是把pityoffline退出来吧
<flh> pityoffline: ls irclogs.bkp/freenode/#ubuntu-cn.log
<pityonline> flh: ls /home/pity/.irssi/irclogs/Freenode/#ubuntu-cn.log 看上去没啥区别嘛
<pityonline> flh: 刚才贴的#前加了\是tab自动补全出来的
<flh> pityoffline: 明白，可能是空格
<pityonline> flh: 并且我使用more都没问题，只有less时乱码
<JGJGJGJGJ> \help
<pityonline> flh: 不是空格，自动补全出来的转义，因为＃是特殊字符
<pityonline> JGJGJGJGJ: 不是\help，是/help
<flh> pityoffline: 你用什么命令在：irssi上查看那个的？
<flh> pityoffline:我上面的，也是ls出来的
<pityonline> flh: 我是查看的本地文件
<pityonline> flh: 不是在irssi程序中查看的，是直接在终端中查看一个文件
<flh> pityoffline: 明白，我用你所说的命令查看，正常。而我还把它输入到conky上，也正常
<flh> pityoffline: 我以为你用irssi之上的命令来查看呢
<pityonline> flh: 奇怪了，可能还是保存log时有个选项吧
<flh> pityoffline: 不过，现在我的记录：成了这个文件了：log.txt
<pityonline> flh: 你的irssi设置了log的文件名了吧？
<flh> pityoffline: 没有，我的配置，弄不太来，是从arch上拷贝过来的
<flh> pityoffline: 而它只记录ubuntu这个聊天室，arch聊天室的内容找不到
<pityonline> flh: 我的配置文件里是这样写的 autolog_path = "~/.irssi/irclogs/$tag/$0.log"
<pityonline> flh: 默认应该是全部记录的
<flh> 我的是 "fe-common/core" = { autolog = "yes"; autolog_path = "log.txt"; };
<flh> 这样就直接在家目录下了
<flh> pityoffline:  grep autolog_path .irssi/config  "fe-common/core" = { autolog = "yes"; autolog_path = "log.txt"; };
<JGJGJGJGJ> 啊
<flh> pityoffline: 分区格式是什么？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 还有人没
<_xiaomo_> 必须有
<pityonline> flh: ext ntfs hfs等吧
<JGJGJGJGJ> 睡啦！bye
<flh> pityoffline: 放记录的
<pityonline> flh: 你用的什么irc工具，为什么一直还在回复pityoffline？
<pityonline> flh: 放什么记录的？
<flh> pityoffline: irssi
<flh> pityonline: 有人呀
<pityonline> flh: 你没注意过我的nick与你回复的nick的区别吗？
<flh> pityonline: 没有
<pityonline> flh: 可能是网络延时吧，我那个nick早退出了
<flh> pityonline: 现在什么名？
<pityonline> flh: 就这个名
<flh> pityonline: 那不是一样的吗？照样用
<pityonline> flh: ……
<JuncoJet> 有人伐？
<randy_> 撑不住了，睡觉~~~~~
<JuncoJet> 谁知到Android里的程序 怎么设置全局的代理？
<randy_> JuncoJet,这个是要在系统中设置
<randy_> JuncoJet, 我是Android x86版中试验的
<randy_> 睡觉了~~~~明天不是很好的一天~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<JuncoJet> randy_: 刚才我看到了 iptables可以实现全局代理
<JuncoJet> 不仅仅能够代理浏览器，所有程序都能代理（设置用来翻墙）
<zrqlx126> 洗洗睡吧，很晚了都
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: nasa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: nasa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: nasa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: nasa
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> cece: 有没有好的图了？
<cece> gebjgd: 暂时没，你看《老男孩》没？
<richchng> 转贴自ubuntu-zh mailing list @Aron Xu说:11月16日会请到 Magic Linux 开发者，KDE 翻译组成员 nihui 来做讲座，欢迎参加。时间仍然是 20:00 点位置在#ubuntu-cn @ Freenode
<gebjgd> cece: 没看。今天美国nasa透露信息
<cece> gebjgd: 不是说没外星人么
<gebjgd> cece: 没看到呢
<richchng> 接下的几天讲座里，还计划了如何参与内核开发、如何参与翻译、deb 包制作和 PPA 使用等主题，敬请期待。:D
 * gebjgd ingore richchng
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么新闻?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 发现一个26年的黑洞洞
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 26å¹´?
<kwater> gebjgd: 千万光年的距离 ..
<kwater> gebjgd: 已经过去的历史的片段发射过来，被我们经历了
<kwater> 我怎麼還是感覺nasa為了亞丁灣轉移視線
<kwater> 這種莫名其妙的發佈會。正好在今天亞丁灣62次地震
<richchng> quit
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太遥远了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩，跟咱们关系不大
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不过, 各个方面的消息了解一些没坏出.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有坏出
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 为什么?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有坏出
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看prosieben
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: alvin_rxg http://is.gd/h8TRa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: alvin_rxg 来比比看
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我打不了繁体字.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有简体的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 73cpm
<wobu> hello
<wobu> 还有未神游的人吗
<gebjgd> 多的是
<cece> gebjgd: 你twitter帐号
<gebjgd> cece: robinking623
<wobu> j
<cece> gebjgd: donate sperm 只有几百的
<gebjgd> cece: 又不是我说的
<blueghost> 看到电视中，广州老百姓说“广州亚运会，对我们的生活没有造成任何麻烦，一点也不扰民！” 心感欣慰
<cece> gebjgd: 怕你自己去了，引起夫妻不合
<gebjgd> cece: 这边是欧元
<gebjgd> cece: 值得
<blueghost> 原来在 珠江台 社会关注 中说的扰民， 原来是谣言。
<cece> gebjgd: 那就不一样了
<cece> gebjgd: 一个月一次，就是中产了
<blueghost> 以后不看 社会关注 了。
<gebjgd> cece: 恩那
<gebjgd> cece: 梦呢
<gebjgd> cece: 非诚勿扰了
<cece> gebjgd: 恶趣味
<gebjgd> cece: 有意思阿
<cece> gebjgd: ..
<blueghost> 王藏表示:“法轮功学员这么多年以来对中华传统文化的弘扬，也在正面的树立文化、正本清源的时候，也让我们看到什么是优秀的文化，什么是美好的心灵，什么是糟粕。”
<gebjgd> 举报你去
<wobu> 遇到你之前,我的世界是黑白的, 遇到你之后, ≮哇塞、全黑了≯ 。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: awesome用的爽么
<cece> 天天花168元开房，30年才180万。而180万，首付加利息，只能在一线城市买套七八十平米的房子，而且得家具自备、打扫自理。天天开房，多爽，想住哪个就住哪个，水电煤气不要付，首付，超级分期付款，因为人家按天算钱，180万完全存着可以做..
<wobu> 嗯 ，听着有点安慰了
<cece> wobu: 没买房？
<blueghost> http://www.marxists.org/chinese/index.html
<wobu> 望房生畏。。
<wobu> 一签 名：
<cece> 我要攒钱给孩子出国，娘的
<gebjgd> wobu: 买啥房阿
<wobu> 妈妈说，最近菜很贵，钱很便宜
<cece> gebjgd: 乱掺和
<gebjgd> wobu: 不如攒钱，等退休了买块地
<gebjgd> wobu: 自己盖房
<cece> wobu: 没错，我昨天买了俩花菜7块，
<cece> blueghost: 假使某党人真正阅读了并且贯彻了，那就牛X了
<wobu> 先惨淡着活着吧，油又贵了，把车放起来，买张单 车，高高兴兴上班去
<blueghost> ")
<cece> 什么是中国梦？1读书，考上清华北大，到外企工作，出国；2唱歌跳舞，不惜一切代价成名，出国；3当官，贪污腐败，出国； 4做生意，赚到足够的钱，出国
<blueghost> http://www.irelandbbs.com/thread-130184-1-1.html
<wobu> 别出了吧，还是在家的好
<wobu> 惨淡一点，也在活着。
<cece> wobu: 有老婆的地方就是家哦
<wobu> 不用咬着牙竖着耳朵听，稍一放松不知道对方说什么
<wobu> 还有父母
<cece> gebjgd: 你是不是在看延风交
<wobu> 要真能调皮的，还真只有孙悟空这种的，石头生的，没负担没责任的
<gebjgd> cece: 我就没看到过她
<cece> wobu: 我父母是对我失望了
<cece> gebjgd: 你应该看看，然后对比一下没穿衣服的
<wobu> 延风交是神马东西？
<cece> 阎凤娇
<wobu> 。。。。还不如看动漫
<cece> 动漫有动漫的好处，不过总是我看得很疼
<cece> 真人也有好处阿
<cece> 现在趋于正常化了，不看变态的
<wobu> 真人看多了要么变态了，要么没胃口了
<cece> wobu: 同意
<wobu> 睡了，CE，晚安
<cece> wobu: 88
<wobu> 蜥蜴？
<wobu> 蜥蜴蜥蜴。。。哈哈，
<wobu> 88
<gebjgd> 什么蜥蜴？
<gebjgd> cece: 操，我的电脑又没声音了
<wobu> CE
<cece> gebjgd: 本？ 太热了吧
<cece> ..
<cece> wobu: ?
<wobu> 蜥蜴
<cece> 啥？
<cece> 那也是xi e
<wobu> ce
<wobu> 不嚼了，晚安各位。明天还得起来面对这灰茫茫的世界，祝大家好远
<wobu> 运
<blueghost> 无产阶级认为法律、道德、宗教信仰都是“资产阶级的偏见，这些偏见潜伏于背后，就像众多资产阶级趣味一样。
<gebjgd> cece: 考。有个地方静音了
<gebjgd> cece: 刚才又不小心把gnome-desktop弄上了
<cece> gebjgd: 。。
<cece> 用kde算了
<gebjgd> cece: 渣
<gebjgd> cece: 就用最轻最好看的
<cece> gebjgd:  ob啦
<gebjgd> cece: 是阿。用的就是ob
<gebjgd> cece: 2个本子都是ob tint2 wbar
<gebjgd> cece: 配置都一样
<cece> gebjgd: 回归简朴了
<gebjgd> cece: 还好阿
<cece> 我现在觉得都一样，
<gebjgd> cece: 很漂亮
<cece> gebjgd: 那还啥好看的，啥都没有
<gebjgd> cece: 谁说的？好看的很
<gebjgd> cece: wbar 和tint2遥相呼应
<cece> gebjgd: 我把swap关了，然后非常占内存，不过我买的终身保的金邦
<cece> gebjgd: wbar不是dock ? 又装panel 又dock
<gebjgd> cece: 是dock，就是为了快速启动用的
<gebjgd> cece: 功能不重复阿
<cece> gebjgd: 那你快捷键不设
<gebjgd> cece: 用的太多。就几个基本的快捷键
<gebjgd> cece: meta + w是窗口弹出。别的没什么好设置的了
<cece> gebjgd: alt+1...0 win+1...0
<cece> gebjgd: 我现在设置了自动启动ff,kconsole,pidgin ,基本就没什么了
<gebjgd> cece: 不用
<gebjgd> cece: 我是鼠标控。不是键盘控
<cece> gebjgd: me either
<blueghost> 马克思不仅恨犹太人，也恨德国人。他声言：“只有棍棒才能唤起德国人。” 他大谈 “愚蠢的德国民众......恶心的德国全国性狭隘意识” 并说 “德国人、中国人、犹太人都像小贩”。他称俄国人为 “饭桶”， 称斯拉夫人为 “垃圾人种”。对于众多国家，他所表达的只有恨，没有爱。
<gebjgd> cece: 你还用kwin呢？
<gebjgd> cece: 还不如用fvwm呢
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯阿，我傻了，我买了音像以后，老婆开始跟我抢电脑，特别是PPS出来以后，现在要尝尝清理下载文件夹
<gebjgd> cece: pps的文件夹？
<gebjgd> cece: 很大么？
<cece> gebjgd: 不是，我的东西都下在一个文件夹里，要清理掉H的
<gebjgd> cece: 从来不下载
<cece> gebjgd: 扯
<knownbad> 骗人
<knownbad> the lover藏到那里乐？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆都看过了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她上大学的时候就看完了
<gebjgd> cece: 什么扯。确实不下载东西
<cece> gebjgd: 都在缓存里，也要清除
<gebjgd> cece: 我都不知道缓存在哪
<gebjgd> cece: pps里的缓存才1G
<cece> gebjgd: 我老婆太善于发现了
<gebjgd> cece: 发现了怕什么？
<gebjgd> cece: 我和我老婆一起看
<cece> cece: 我最近看的动漫，所以
<cece> gebjgd: 我最近看的动漫，所以
<gebjgd> cece: 动漫的没意思
<gebjgd> cece: 还不如街上看美女来的真切呢
<cece> gebjgd: 接受不同的思想
<gebjgd> cece: 没啥思想可接受的了
<gebjgd> cece: 都接受过了
<cece> gebjgd: 你是前辈
<gebjgd> cece: 扯蛋。你才比我小一岁。
<cece> gebjgd: 问道有先后
<cece> 闻
<gebjgd> cece: 对。闻到屁有先后
<gebjgd> cece: 因为是我放的。所以我先闻了。你后闻道
<cece> gebjgd: 不是，肯定你老婆第二个 ，
<blueghost> 马克思早就表达过同样的理念。他曾写信给恩格斯，谈到那些意见与他不一致的同志们：
<blueghost> “我们必须让这些混蛋相信我们与他们继续友好，直到我们有能力不择手段地把他们清除出我们的道路。”
<cece> blueghost: 你是bot?
<blueghost> 貌似毛泽东也干过
<gebjgd> cece: 有道理
<gebjgd> 色魔医生说的对
<cece> 啥
<gebjgd> cece: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/95382.html
<gebjgd> cece: 上海高楼大火续 亡者增致42人 或再增加
<cece> gebjgd: 绝对不止，你看那楼都黑了
<gebjgd> cece: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/49426.html
<gebjgd> cece: 你的爱
<gebjgd> 外交部否认中方将在雅鲁藏布江上游建坝  中新网10月20日电 外交部发言人马朝旭今日在例行记者会上答问时表示，印度媒体有关中方在雅鲁藏布江上游修建水坝的报道不符合实际。有记者问，近日印度媒体有报道称中方在雅鲁藏布江上游修建水坝。中方对此有何回应？马朝旭说，据我所知，印度媒体的有关报道并不符合实际。
<gebjgd> 湖南水电八局称素有“天河”之称的雅鲁藏布江在12日首次被截流。这标志着西藏的藏木水电站即将进入主体工程施工阶段，藏木水电站是西藏第一座大型水电站,工程总投资近79亿元，总装机容量51万千瓦，能够缓解西藏中部地区用电紧张矛盾。藏木水电站位于雅鲁藏布江干流中游，文成公主曾今居住过的地方，西藏自治区山南地区加查县境
<gebjgd> 内，距拉萨约325公里，工程总投资78．97亿元，安装6台 8．5万千瓦水轮发电机组，总装机容量51万千瓦，多年平均年发电量25亿千瓦时。该电站是发电为主，兼有防洪、灌溉等综合效益。计划第一台机组2014 年投产发电。
<blueghost> 终于看完了 卡尔·马克思的成魔之路
<blueghost> 真厉害，看完，电脑立即变慢了
<blueghost> 如果中共不是把自己放在救世主的地位上，他们也会向他们自己说的那样：什么“为人民服务”、什么“虚心接受人民群众的监督”？什么“法治”？什么“以人为本”...哪一条他们说过的话，他们自己当作是真？
<blueghost> 虚心接受人民群众监督???
<blueghost> 说的话都是 假惺惺 的。 怎么是虚心接受? 接受监督不是应该的吗， 不虚心就不用被监督了??
<gebjgd> cece: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/49803.html
<kdlijian> 这里也有５毛的
<kdlijian> be　careful
<knownbad> 美帝快让位给中帝了。
 * blueghost 正在受 反动网站的 涂毒
<kdlijian> 比如我正缺５毛钱待会天亮好给自己买个肉包子
<gebjgd> cece: alvin_rxg http://www.6park.com/enter9/messages/86467.html
<knownbad> 歧视！
<cece> 荼毒
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么意思啊
<blueghost> cece:) 我没文化。
<cece> blueghost: 你的输入法不好
<blueghost> cece:) 我小学没毕业
<cece> blueghost: ibus直接选就有
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 那个视频说什么的
<cece> gebjgd: 我刚看过三傻，所以对阿三语还能听
<blueghost> 接着 接受 共产主义的 洗礼， 洗脑
<gebjgd> cece: 阿三的英语太搞了
<gebjgd> cece: 和越南人的德语一样有意思
 * blueghost 将反动言论，以及共产主义 一并放在 脑壳里。 按下启动按钮， 让两者在大脑中互相搅拌
<cece> gebjgd: 还好了，比日本人强多了
<gebjgd> cece: 日本人英语有些的不错
<cece> gebjgd: 看动漫要仔细听才能听懂英语
<blueghost> http://www.sjgczy.com/
<blueghost> 看上面的 五 神
<blueghost> 中共第三代党员： 王长友
<knownbad> 还有世代的？  这不是封建吗？
<channinggod> http://www.sjgczy.com/show.asp?id=176      二、如果有任何人或者任何组织对男女双方自愿的性行为进行干涉，那更是严重背离共产主义原则的！！！
<channinggod> 这是在鼓吹卖淫合法化吧？
<blueghost> 其实，我们的资产者装得道貌岸然，对所谓的共产党人的正式公妻制表示惊讶，那是再可笑不过了。公妻制无需共产党人来实行，它差不多是一向就有的。
<blueghost> 我们的资产者不以他们的无产者的妻子和女儿受他们支配为满足，正式的娼妓更不必说了，他们还以互相诱奸妻子为最大的享乐。
<blueghost> 资产阶级的婚姻实际上是公妻制。人们至多只能责备共产党人，说他们想用正式的、公开的公妻制来代替伪善地掩蔽着的公妻制。其实，不言而喻，随着现在的生产关系的消灭，从这种关系中产生的公妻制，即正式的和非正式的卖淫，也就消失了。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你们德国那边的资本家是不是互相诱奸妻子的
<cece> gebjgd: 你cpu温度测出来好多
<channinggod> 很明显，作为无产阶级肯定是欢迎这样的，但是上了台肯定就不一样了：
<channinggod> 所以，我们得出最最有效的“兴无灭资的好办法”，就是首先从思想观念上同传统的所有制关系实行最彻底的决裂，同时，也必须同传统的观念实行最彻底的决裂。在我们坚信共产主义，能够为实现共产主义奉献和牺牲自己一切包括自己的生命的革命同志，能够真正做到“两个彻底决裂”以后，立即从现在开始，从我做起，率先实现消灭家
<blueghost> 换吗
<blueghost> 乱码
<channinggod> 我觉得，只有彻头彻尾的疯子才会写出这样的话来
<gebjgd> cece: ????
<blueghost> 怎么不说共夫制
<cece> gebjgd: 我测出来24.1
<blueghost> 怎么不说公夫制
<gebjgd> cece: cpu？
<cece> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> cece: 扯呢。
<cece> gebjgd: 所以我觉得不准阿
<channinggod> o(╯□╰)o
<gebjgd> cece: 你就没个conky阿？
<gebjgd> cece: 我一般开机49度
<blueghost> 真正的共产主义信仰者和一切站在马列毛主义一边的人，就应该勇于“同传统的思想观念实行最彻底的决裂！！！”一切从我做起，从现在开始，带头彻底消灭“私有制度和私有观念的最后堡垒-----家庭！用自己的实际行动来证明：自己对马列毛主义和共产主义的信仰”是最最真诚的！！！行动也是最最坚决的！！！！
<gebjgd> cece: 现在56度
<cece> gebjgd: 硬盘33
<channinggod> 所谓公夫……那不就是娼妓合法化的超级版吗
<cece> gebjgd: 好崩溃
<blueghost> channinggod:) 资本家 的 婚姻 到底是 契约关系
<cece> 关键现在那里有法阿，都是人说了算
<gebjgd> cece: 你用的什么玩意测的？
<cece> gebjgd: sensor
<blueghost> 共产主义，说到底就是不要 契约。
<channinggod> 偶CPU四核心，温度分别在30到35度之间。硬盘31度，GPU（HD4850）33度
<gebjgd> cece: acpi -V
<cece> 现在室外温度是0度下
<cece> 室内不超过5度
<gebjgd> cece: 我开着暖气呢
<cece> gebjgd: 你那纬度，和东北差不多了把
<channinggod> 偶这里室外2.9度
<gebjgd> cece: 外面6度
<blueghost> channinggod:) http://www.irelandbbs.com/thread-130184-1-1.html 看这个
<cece> gebjgd: 我没这个命令
<gebjgd> cece: 装
<cece> gebjgd: 我知道，地中海气候，北大西洋暖流
<blueghost> 2、婴儿自离开母体后停止母乳喂养之后，即由社会集体抚养。
<cece> gebjgd: 我这里西伯利亚寒流
<gebjgd> cece: 屁。什么地中海气候阿
<blueghost> 共产主义不可以共产共妻！！！！！
<cece> gebjgd: 那是啥？
<blueghost> 如果一个女的和多个男的都是自愿呢
<gebjgd> cece: 温带海洋性气候
<cece> gebjgd: 哦，对
<blueghost> 2、婴儿自离开母体后停止母乳喂养之后，即由社会集体抚养。
<cece> gebjgd: 还是你学的号
<cece> 好
<blueghost> 到时肯定乱套
<knownbad> blueghost: 学伊斯兰丢石头击毙。
<blueghost> :-)
<cece> gebjgd: 啥都没有
<cece> gebjgd: 应该装啥
<gebjgd> cece: acpi
<blueghost> 2、婴儿自离开母体后停止母乳喂养之后，即由社会集体抚养。 <== 这个很毒
<knownbad> 再发表这是主权内政不容干预。
<cece> gebjgd: 我装了什么都没阿
<gebjgd> cece: acpi -V
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯，啥都没
<knownbad> 中文不行，好像是内政主权吧？
<gebjgd> cece: 我这里有
<cece> Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 0
<cece> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 7
<cece> 就这
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 千万别回国生儿子， 断奶就要交给社会集体抚养了。 我想是交给福利院吧。
<gebjgd> cece: 太次了
<blueghost> 最近以来，在《实践共产主义网》留言本上，有几个持不同意见甚至是反对意见的网友他们认为《实践共产主义网》的基本观点和王长友的“关于实现共产主义的三个阶段”的理论是错误的，是反对马克思主义，甚至是反动的。不管他们为了说明他们的正确他们似是而非地说出多么“深奥的道理”，但是，这一切都掩盖不了他们的人生观和价
<blueghost> 值观本来都是与共产主义背道而驰的！！！！
<blueghost> 意思是 反对 马克思主义 就是不对的? 甚至是反动的? 价值观 和 共产主义 背道而驰 又怎么了? 该进 精神病院吗
<gebjgd> cece: 莫非你的电源不支持标准的acpi？
<channinggod> 2、婴儿自离开母体后停止母乳喂养之后，即由社会集体抚养。  ————让我想起了斯巴达。又想起一事，共产后就不用计划生育了吧？
<channinggod> 马克思的成魔之路……那个链接看得我有点晕，晕
<blueghost> 但是，从问题的根本性质上讲，马克思列宁主义毛泽东思想就是无产阶级即工人阶级和最最广大劳动群众为自己争取解放绝对真理！！！
 * blueghost 慢慢有点被洗脑的倾向了。 公妻多好啊。 赶紧再看反动网站
<xinchi> :-\
<blueghost> 左右都在脑里打战
<blueghost> 让自己的价值观彻底混乱
<cece> sensors 准不准阿 ，感觉不准
<gebjgd> cece: 从来没用过sensors
<xinchi> sensors是什么东东?
<cece> 才24度，好纠结
<cece> 硬盘31度
<xinchi> cece:  温度低还不好阿?
<cece> xinchi: 关键以前装XP开机都要45度以上了=
<blueghost> xinchi:) 高了，意思是 回暖
<cece> xinchi: 我这还开了好久的视频
<blueghost> cece:) 可能现在是冬天吧
<cece> blueghost: 也许是
<xinchi> 有点懵..
<cece> 比室温高20多
<cece> 还可以
<blueghost> cece:) 我这里一冷，cpu风扇就 咯咯老响。 一热，就不想。 烦死
<blueghost> 了
<cece> 奇怪。。慢了不稳定
<cece> 我风扇限制3000转，现在都是1900
<blueghost> 只要听见野兽大叫“自律”，就知道它又强奸“二奶”了！
<blueghost> 记得我 读 小学的时候，茂名疯传有个女的 专找处男， 取阳补阴。
<blueghost> 还记得我的第一份工作，有个 老头， 非常瘦， 听 其它 熟悉的同事 说他老婆 却非常非常胖。
<channinggod> :-D
<blueghost> 自此总有个印象是， make love 都是补的女的。 女的把男的都吸干了。
<blueghost> 刚才看了反动网站，说一个 男的官员却要包养16岁的， 取阴补阳， 忽然就出现一个景象， 那男的官员该有多瘦了啊
<cece> 当然补女的啦，男的费那么大劲，女的还吸收蛋白质
<blueghost> cece:) 那 买处 的官员 不知道瘦成在那么样了
<gebjgd> cece: blueghost 未必
<cece> blueghost: 嗯
<cece> gebjgd: 知道你是男下女上
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦。 我不知道， 只是 那两件事 给我的 印象是 都是 补女的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 也许 需要 什么技巧吧。 如果像 cece 的 女吸收蛋白质的理论， 可能要 取阴补阳 的话， 可能就是不射。
<cece> 以后要锻炼腰里和腿力
<cece> http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=sr_1_1?_encoding=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1289858854&asin=B003XQGA3E&sr=1-1
<gebjgd> cece: 好便宜
<cece> gebjgd: 和我老婆的本一样的配置了
<cece> gebjgd: 基本能用，而且应该比eee好用
<gebjgd> cece: 但是续航时间不够
<gebjgd> cece: eee能上10个小时
<cece> gebjgd: 我觉得最好买个好的手机
<cece> 然后一个好的台式机，上网本好尴尬
<gebjgd> cece: 我老婆想要mac
<cece> gebjgd: 给她买个好tp
<gebjgd> cece: 她不喜欢tp
<gebjgd> cece: 女人都爱苹果
<cece> gebjgd: 苹果的确好，可惜太贵了，可以买4个ASUS
<gebjgd> cece: 没错
<gebjgd> cece: 对于我来说macos一点意义都没有
<gebjgd> cece: 不喜欢那系统界面
<cece> gebjgd: 你一年换一个主流ASUS都可以换四年，MAC早淘汰了
<cece> gebjgd: 现在本最多用3年，我换了音响我老婆立马霸占了，我电脑一点都不卡
<gebjgd> cece: 最多用3年？
<cece> gebjgd: 考虑速度，电池，什么的
<gebjgd> cece: 我一本子用7年，一个用了4年
<blueghost> cece:) 你不会就是那个下班没电视看的那位吧?
<cece> gebjgd: blueghost 嗯
<gebjgd> cece: 4年那个老婆还在跑win7
<channinggod> 配置低的笔记本干不了重活，屏幕小还不如MP4更便宜。
<cece> gebjgd: 你强
<blueghost> ......
<gebjgd> channinggod: 什么重活？
<gebjgd> cece: 这有什么强的？
<blueghost> cece:) 同情
<cece> channinggod: 嗯，而且辐射大，费电
<gebjgd> cece: 7年的那个还能天天当电视看呢。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 4 年那个老婆??? 现在的老婆是几年的
<gebjgd> cece: pps都行
<cece> gebjgd: 靠
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 7å¹´????
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 前后11年俩老婆
<channinggod> 配置3G内存，15寸以上，才基本够用
<cece> gebjgd: 我老婆07年的电脑开一会儿PPS就卡的动不了
<gebjgd> cece: 啥配置？
<cece> 笔记本屏幕大了没意义
<gebjgd> cece: 你说的是win吧？
<cece> gebjgd: 1.6 512 120
<cece> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> cece: 我上的是arch
<gebjgd> cece: celeron 1.3 512mb intel i855gl
<cece> 最好还是买个触屏手机，看新闻什么的
<channinggod> 屏幕大了看片爽哦，还有玩桌面。
<cece> gebjgd: 她那个我不敢装，装了她该给我ghost掉了
<gebjgd> cece: 呵呵
<gebjgd> cece: 你弄的好看点。她就用了
<cece> channinggod: 屏幕大了便携性就没了
<cece> gebjgd: 她还是比较讲实用的，我以前用ob的时候他不会用，现在kde她就成天用了
<cece> gebjgd: 基本操作都差不多
<channinggod> 便携的是给只玩PPT演示的老板用的
<gebjgd> cece: 我的ob现在完全都是gui
<gebjgd> cece: 我老婆都会用
<channinggod> KDE确实华丽，mandriva就不错
<cece> gebjgd: 我还好多不会配置呢，比如自动挂载之类，还再用hal
<cece> channinggod: arch的kde也不错
<gebjgd> cece: 自动挂载？
<gebjgd> cece: ntfs-3g阿
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯，hal比较简单
<gebjgd> cece: 之后thunar
<channinggod> kubuntu超不稳定O(∩_∩)O
<cece> gebjgd: 没，我没ntfs
<cece> channinggod: 的确，用过
<gebjgd> cece: 再上个xfce4-volstatus-icon
<cece> gebjgd: 我老婆不用QQ,用gtalk，让我很满意
<gebjgd> cece: 如果有自动挂载的盘符就出现在systemtray了
<cece> gebjgd: 不用那了
<cece> gebjgd: kde装上就搞定
<gebjgd> cece: qq有web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> cece: kde太大
<gebjgd> cece: 慢
<gebjgd> cece: 不稳
<cece> gebjgd: 2G哪里有慢的感觉
<channinggod> 其实UBUNTU就是靠免费光盘发起来的，论技术还是redhat系的强一个档次
<blueghost> cece:) 你真笨， 你装 ob 她就不用跟你抢了啊。 电视也弄成 ob 的
<gebjgd> cece: 慢
<cece> blueghost: 那我就只好和她一起看她的小本了
<blueghost> .......
<cece> gebjgd: 开机就打开了，然后就没啥慢的
<blueghost> cece:) 她就是一定要用就是了。 悲哀
<channinggod> gtalk有个不好的地方，不能合并多个聊天窗口为一个，如同pidgin一样。多个窗口让我烦死
<cece> blueghost: 我决定教给他arch，她讨厌杀毒
<channinggod> 说KDE慢、不稳定的，应该没用过mandriva。
<channinggod> 那个速度堪称完美
<cece> 满追娃
<blueghost> channinggod:) 自己开发 客户端， linux 就是让你实现你自己想要的。 不要总想着做使用者
<gebjgd> cece: 慢。intel卡就是会慢。而且不秀气
<cece> gebjgd: intel卡不行，还是n a 号
<blueghost> channinggod:) 有合适的，就拿来用。 没合适的 自己弄一个
<gebjgd> channinggod: mandriva和opensuse都慢
<gebjgd> channinggod: intel显卡就不适合kde
<cece> channinggod: arch 很好用，尝试下
<cece> gebjgd: intel显卡适合2D
<gebjgd> cece: 屁
<cece> http://www.amazon.cn/ThinkPad-W701-2541-56C-17%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8-10-6%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E5%8F%8C%E5%B1%8F%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91-%E9%80%81%E5%8E%9F%E8%A3%85%E5%8C%85/dp/customer-reviews/B003XRDAEK/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&customer-reviews.start=1#customerReviews
<blueghost> channinggod:) 或者有合适的，但觉得不够好的，贡献代码， 让他变的更好，更符合自己的要求。或者向 开发者提出自己的需求。
<gebjgd> cece: 还是驱动的问题
<gebjgd> cece: win7下能跑sc2
<cece> gebjgd: 切
<blueghost> channinggod:) 也好贡献一下自己的力量
<channinggod> 偶win7 的virtualbox虚拟的mandriva都不慢，效果还不错
<cece> gebjgd: 我现在装win一点动力都没了
<blueghost> channinggod:) mandriva 默认的是 gnome 吧
<gebjgd> channinggod: 那是你的配置够好
<channinggod> 显卡HD4850，不过不关虚拟机什么事吧
<gebjgd> cece: 早就没win了
<cece> channinggod: kde好处真的太明显了，有的人4G都不用
<gebjgd> cece: 有个屁好处
<gebjgd> cece: 渣
<gebjgd> cece: 话说你用kwin的人。全是gtk的程序
<blueghost> gebjgd:) ob 好用
<gebjgd> cece: 你这也叫是用kde？
<cece> gebjgd: 咋啦
<cece> gebjgd: 愿意
<blueghost> gebjgd:) opendesktop 上的基本都是 qt, kde 程序
<gebjgd> cece: 遇到真正的k粉早就对你吐口水了
<cece> gebjgd: 遇到k粉我就说b好
<cece> ob
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 都是被默认的套件给宠坏了。 现在 知道额为什么 ie 会起来了。 都是 捆绑 系统的原因
<gebjgd> cece: 呵呵
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 其实 qt, kde 程序还是很多的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 是多
<gebjgd> blueghost: 强大，但是慢
<cece> qt 的好强
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不过， 大多默认带的都是 gtk 的
<channinggod> 看到联想的宰人价格，我就想起哪地方看过说，国内商品价格，含百分之六十多的税……
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果纯 qt4 的程序的不慢。 如果是 kde4，以及在 kde4 桌面上运行，的确慢
<cece> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B003VIVZDY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0AMQEHCSV3PA4GJVACVC&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58223192&pf_rd_i=899254051
<blueghost> 太 华而不实了
<cece> 特讨厌kdelib
<blueghost> cece:)
<cece> 现在笔记本比手机便宜多了
<channinggod> qt的桌面面板和部件搭配很耐玩
<blueghost> channinggod:) 怎么搭配
<gebjgd> cece: plasma就是渣
<gebjgd> cece: 慢
<cece> channinggod: 那个没意思
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯 ，同意
<gebjgd> cece: 以前kde3挺好的
<gebjgd> cece: 速度功能，没得说
<cece> gebjgd: 3的时候我还小
<blueghost> gebjgd:) kde3 特容易程序崩溃。
<gebjgd> cece: 现在越来越华而不实
<gebjgd> blueghost: kde4更容易
<blueghost> gebjgd:) kde4 反倒 感觉没 kde3 那么强烈
<cece> gebjgd: 我第一次用FEDORA5的时候，Xorg.conf还很麻烦
<gebjgd> blueghost: 那就试试看kubuntu
<gebjgd> blueghost: 给你崩溃的享受
<gebjgd> blueghost: 渣公司+渣de
<channinggod> ……说plasma渣的，用好点的笔记本跑不行吗？别总用人人鄙视的intel集显恶心系统了。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我用 kde 的时候 就是 kubuntu 的。
<gebjgd> channinggod: 那不如上win
<cece> channinggod: 同意 握手
<gebjgd> channinggod: win7的效率比kde4高多了
<channinggod> 玩集显的本身就与华丽绝缘
<cece> kubuntu有啥好的，
<gebjgd> channinggod: 扯，我现在的ob就很华丽
<cece> n卡最好了
<cece> gebjgd: 你那是简约
<cece> gebjgd: 截屏
<gebjgd> channinggod: n卡的显卡门闹的谁还敢买独立显卡阿
<blueghost> opendesktop 有问题
<channinggod> kubuntu和mandriva一个地一个天，无论从什么地方来比较。有勇气用kubuntu的，心理将可能受到巨大创伤，并从此对KDE敬而远之
<gebjgd> cece: http://imagebin.org/123395
<cece> gebjgd: 不明白你怎么用飞信的
<gebjgd> cece: ？账号，就用了
<cece> gebjgd: 靠！ 还以为必须是手机号
<gebjgd> cece: 就是手机号码阿
<cece> gebjgd: 你。。
<cece> gebjgd: 还一直交话费？
<gebjgd> cece: 是阿
<gebjgd> cece: 我妈就打电话
<gebjgd> cece: 反正发短信免费的
<cece> gebjgd: 为啥？
<gebjgd> cece: 什么为啥？
<cece> gebjgd: 不skype?
<gebjgd> cece: .....
<gebjgd> cece: 我是说我妈就拿那个号码来打电话
<gebjgd> cece: 她有她自己的号码
<cece> gebjgd: 哦
<cece> gebjgd: 操了，我在TB上买的漫步者和苏宁网店的一样
<gebjgd> cece: 贵了？
<cece> gebjgd: 售后不一样阿，苏宁可以在店里搞
<gebjgd> cece: 价格一样？
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> cece: 国内没有比较价格系统么？
<cece> gebjgd: 有吧，我没用过
<cece> gebjgd: 买电器还是苏宁，省的坏了麻烦
<cece> gebjgd: 给老丈母娘买的最新的九阳豆浆机600多，洛阳还没得修
<gebjgd> cece: 应该没有吧。我从来没听说过
<cece> gebjgd: 啥没有
<gebjgd> cece: 比价系统
<cece> gebjgd: 应该有 ，不知道，没用过
<gebjgd> cece: 应该没有
<cece> gebjgd: http://www.suning.cn/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/YBBagIndexView?storeId=10052&catalogId=10051
<cece> gebjgd: 售后很爽
<gebjgd> cece: 一个破音箱无所谓了
<gebjgd> cece: 反正没多少钱
<cece> gebjgd: 到时候修光寄来寄去就要50
<cece> gebjgd: 可以买新的
<gebjgd> cece: 洛阳。古都阿
<gebjgd> cece: 好地方阿
<cece> gebjgd: 老丈人在
<gebjgd> cece: 下了
<gebjgd> cece: 早安
<cece> gebjgd: 8
<AndChat|> is anyone here?
<AndChat|> test...
<alvin_rxg> AndChat|: ohayo
<AndChat|> test the new irc soft …
<AndChat> andchart …
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-16
<haulm> 还是ub人多
<JGJGJGJGJ> 啊哈！
<JGJGJGJGJ> 有人没
<pocoyo> JGJGJGJGJ: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<JGJGJGJGJ> GIRL
<pocoyo> JGJGJGJGJ: 你还是算了吧。昨晚 没被t？
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你在哪
<pocoyo> 江湖险恶，我从来不会留下我的姓名。我一生孤独，跟我相依为命的，就只有这个人头，你想要这个人头，只怕没有那么容易。我一生漂泊不定，就像汪洋中的一叶孤舟一样，早已将生死置之度外。
<flh> 大家好，早上好
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> pocoyo: 请教：原来旧的笔记本硬盘接口是ide的，如今一般全是sata接口，想换硬盘，只能用原来接口的硬盘吧？
<tenzu> 只有ide接口怎么装sata硬盘？
<pocoyo> flh: 不一定吧 也许旧笔记本也带sata接口？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你见过？
<calebot> flh: desktop 可转接，本本可能空间不够
<flh> pocoyo: 本是HP M2000的型号
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我当然没见过。我云一下。
<calebot> 本本不会附好几种接口的
<flh> pocoyo: 跟bois有关？
<calebot> 多一个接口都是成本啊
<pocoyo> flh: 我都不知道我自己的是啥接口 我的硬盘快报废了。
<pocoyo> flh: hp compaq b1900
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我家的旧dell已经淘汰了，直到最后一刻我也没能换个sata硬盘上去
<pocoyo> tenzu: 。。。我的硬盘 出现坏扇区了 怎么也修不好。
<flh> tenzu: 明白，那只能小硬盘了，用处不大
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早跟你说了，赶紧备份数据换硬盘
<pocoyo> tenzu: 往哪儿备？
<tenzu> flh: 可以淘个报废的旧本子，看看硬盘能不能用。06年还基本是ide居多
<flh> tenzu: 哈哈，那旧本退休了，现在想重新启动，只是硬盘慢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 买个新硬盘呗。如果动作片比较多的话可以考虑发给我
<tenzu> flh: 太陈旧的硬件上折腾ubuntu是自虐
<channinggod> 你应该说：带价的密
<flh> tenzu: 原来的仅40G，放不了一点儿东东啊，现在ide接口的，好像只有80G
<calebot> ide 应该还有新品可买吧
<flh> tenzu: 我用debian的时间长
<soiamso> flh: 这机器太老了吧，
<flh> calebot: 谢谢，笔记本的是有新的，就是比较小的，
<tenzu> flh: 你和牛哥是一个系统的
<kwater> WD 西部数据 Scorpio Blue 250GB IDE 硬盘 WD2500BEVE 奇贵无比
<flh> soiamso: 是老了，废品新用
<kwater> 相当于SATA版本 x2价格
<flh> tenzu: 我现在debian呀
<flh> kwater: 是啊，查看过，觉得不合算
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我决定 誓同这块硬盘共存亡～
<pocoyo> flh: 我用的testing. 你呢。
<calebot> flh: 换本子好了
<kwater> flh: 但是80g和250g性能相比还是提升很大 的..
<flh> kwater: 一般能多少拿下：250G的
<calebot> flh: 旧本本卖掉
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你能耐
<kwater> flh:新蛋价6xx
<soiamso> flh: 也可以买个NAS，不过折腾一下可能更贵了
<flh> calebot: 就算能卖，也不愿人家受气，更不值钱
<flh> kwater: WD 西部数据 Scorpio Blue 250GB IDE 硬盘 WD2500BEVE 奇贵无比 ，就它了，不管了，弄一块
<kwater> flh: NAS ～  3.5 2TB 是699 ..
<flh> kwater: 淘宝，上海，军嫂店，基本是你说的价
<kwater> flh: 新蛋查的.
<flh> tenzu: 那破烂跟我了五年，所以有感情呀，升一下
<soiamso> flh: 感觉还是NAS 吧，IDE的后续利用路线成本太高了
<flh> calebot: 一年前换的，现在是hp4411s
<flh> soiamso: 要求不想太高，能凑合下就差不多，反正用处不大，有新的了
<tenzu> flh: 我也有个五年的本，现在闲置
<soiamso> flh: NAS还能用长久点吧，
<flh> soiamso: 不知道啊，头次听你说的，将来的硬盘，可能更便宜
<flh> tenzu: 旧本换盘，让它下载还是不错的，我以为
<calebot> 不划算啊
<Jade_Morgan> calebot: kce
<calebot> 本本的硬盘贵
<flh> calebot: ?是吗？
<flh> calebot: 是，近六百
<Jade_Morgan> calebot: 我也是HP4411S，09年买的，不过修了五六次了
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 怎么会这样？
<Jade_Morgan> 一次是USB接口坏了
<Jade_Morgan> 然后 送修，反
<Jade_Morgan> 把主板给我换了
<soiamso> flh: 千兆网络比你那个硬盘还快吧，不过你的机器的网卡只到100M
<Jade_Morgan> 然后一周后，主板点不亮了
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 我在新进时，折腾它破了，免费换了一块，一直可以
<pocoyo> flh: 这破烂跟了我两看我都舍不得。
<Jade_Morgan> 再修，然后回家发现风扇的声音响得和电钻一样
<Jade_Morgan> 再送去，他们说声音正常的。然后我骂娘，他们不理我
<flh> pocoyo: 是的，跟久了，会有感情吧，哈哈
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 运气不好啊，
<soiamso> flh: hp的东西就是不能不修
<Jade_Morgan> 然后我投诉，他们再换了主板，声音轻了。然后我发现我屏幕上的膜不见了，再问他们怎么一回事情
<Jade_Morgan> 他们说换了主板以后，屏幕不亮了
<Jade_Morgan> 所以把屏幕也换了
<Jade_Morgan> 我血都吐得出来
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 哈哈，那受得住这样的罪？
<calebot> 得，還得貼新膜
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 真是不知世上苦人多。。。。
<soiamso> flh: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3708554689
<flh> soiamso: 谢谢
<soiamso> flh: 现在200元的SATA 硬盘也有吧？
<Jade_Morgan> TNND，再买HP我就是猪
<flh> soiamso: 学习学习，如果合意就弄个
<lazysnake> 说说hp怎么了
<soiamso> flh: 问题是没有200的SATA硬盘
<soiamso> lazysnake: 不怕维修就很好
<lazysnake> :-D我同学的主板换过一回。
<zhanglong> how much
<flh> soiamso: 是的，但记得有250g 的ide
<lazysnake> 机器差我还是 不看什么hd了。
<flh> lazysnake: 我不用它看片，只是备份或者下载用，天天开比较省电
<lazysnake> :-D我们真的需要这样吗
<calebot> 备份下载更不用换盘啦
<calebot> 买个 2G 的 nas 多好
<flh> calebot: 2G nas?我不了解硬盘，刚听说，谢谢
<calebot> flh: nas + 2G硬盘
<flh> calebot: 一聊硬盘，让我开眼了
<flh> calebot: 我的本本一天至少开20小时，是不是太毒？这样做
<calebot> flh: 无所谓啊
 * calebot 家用机都开 7*24 的…
<flh> calebot: 谢谢，有时真有点担心，
<pocoyo> flh: 你跟我一样。 我的硬盘就是这样要报废的。
<pocoyo> flh: 我经常连续几天不关机。
<flh> pocoyo: linux下，难以将系统弄到内存上运行
<zy> 512内存可以装openoffice3.2么
<channinggod> ……够了
<zy> 不慢？
<zhanglong> openoffice为什么很卡啊
<jyf1987> 奇怪 今天几个人没来
<zhanglong> 我都已经3G了了
<jyf1987> flh: 没啥
<XwinX> jyf1987:
<flh> pocoyo: 那个破本，它的内存有1G加256
<channinggod> 卡是CPU不行吧
<zy> 我在1G的上面运行很流畅的
<jyf1987> XwinX: 俄 阿黄呢
<soiamso> zy: 应该不行，主要内部有些插件使用到 jre
<pys8302> 我512的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 今天没上班
<zy> 我不用jre
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我也是 呵呵
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<Relaed> jyf1987: hello
<zhanglong> CPU双核的
<soiamso> zy: 不用 jre 用 openoffice 基本不能用
<jyf1987> Relaed: 哈 这几天怎么不来 难道是住在着火的那楼了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 前天已经回到11区了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 12月的时候再去
<jyf1987> XwinX: 原来骨头还是 hzlug的管理员
<flh> 刚才有位hp4411s的朋友，你知道你的cpu是否支持vt？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 又回夹盘国了？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 哦
<zy> 本来想用gnumeric,唯一没有数据透视表功能，只得罢了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 是啊，上海黄沙…BJ估计还要吓人吧
<Relaed> jyf1987: 回到上海我整整咳嗽了4天
<soiamso> zy: 不可以的吗？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 俄 那你以后还回什么国 上海都受不了 北京怎么办
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你那申请1G的那个家庭带宽如何？
<flh> gere hp44 log.txt
<Relaed> jyf1987: 1G的家庭带宽？！
<zy> <soiamso>：不会吧，又不用宏什么的
<Relaed> jyf1987: 那是什么货
<jyf1987> Relaed: 加盘不是有 1G的家庭宽带么
<soiamso> jyf1987: 估计 墙，承受不了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我目前没有见过NTT提供这个服务，100M带宽就很贵了。1G的估计一个月要5w日元吧
<jyf1987> Relaed: 胡扯阿 上次见介绍说相当于人民币几百块的
<jyf1987> soiamso: 墙怎么会受不了这个 俄
<Relaed> jyf1987: 1G带宽，不是独享的吧
<Relaed> jyf1987: 绝对不是独享的。
<jyf1987> Relaed: 估计是峰值吧 你找找看了 有什么好价位的 弄一个 给我们做vps阿
<kk> 有人使用kindle3的吗？ubuntu对其支持如何？
<zy> gnumeric上面如何使用数据透视表？有这功能吗
<Relaed> jyf1987: 哈哈，是啊。我这次回上海占星去了
<zy> 这上面如何指定人聊啊
<Relaed> jyf1987: 上海的中小IT企业不看好VPN，相当的奇怪啊。
<Relaed> jyf1987: VPS也不看好
<jyf1987> Relaed: 他们要vpn干吗？？
<Relaed> jyf1987: 你们要VPS干啥 >.<
<jyf1987> Relaed: 中国的企业还是要机器在自己手里才信任 只有中型的企业 一个数据大了点 二个不想自己建设数据中心
<Relaed> jyf1987: 原来是这样...
<jyf1987> Relaed: 翻墙阿 还能干吗 俄 如果速度好的话 建游戏服务器 不是私服，是 fps server
<Relaed> jyf1987: 恶，几个月之前有两个人在东京被抓了
<channinggod> :-(
<Relaed> jyf1987: 因为非法运营中国游戏私服
<jyf1987> Relaed: 我知道呢 所以我强调了一句 不是私服
<Relaed> 嗯，这个可以看看。
<Relaed> 反正1G 带宽绝对是共享的。
<jyf1987> 不过还是翻墙的生意最好
<Relaed> jyf1987: 上海的占星不看好翻墙
<jyf1987> 呵呵 占星的还懂翻墙么？
<Relaed> jyf1987: 占星就是去咨询一些明星企业的头子
<Relaed> jyf1987: 这次遇到两个都不是很看好。
<pennyee_> help
<pennyee_> #help
<zhanglong> ／help
<jyf1987> XwinX: 刚看到了一个华沙的问德国人工作收入 德国人说小企业都给得少 所以只能 15欧一个小时了 nnd 15欧阿
<XwinX> jyf1987: 那波兰人多少？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 哦 角度不同吧
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那波兰人要去柏林求职 在问哪里有招人 和生活费用
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我也不知道他们怎么看的，而且上海IT园区的人很缩的，估计后台不给力。
<XwinX> jyf1987: 哦
<pys8302> ／help
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这个你怕什么 找到关系对上就好了 你看备案这个事 好多提供快速备案的就是内部人
<soiamso> Relaed: 自生自灭，市场原则
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你是卖产品 至于别人怎么用那是别人的事  这个就和卖刀子一个道理的
<Relaed> jyf1987: 那是的，反正我们现在又没有决策。现在调查好之后打算开进张江高科园区
<soiamso> jyf1987: 但是现在刀子也上套了
<zhanglong> soiamso
<zhanglong> soiamso ……
<jyf1987> soiamso: 呵呵 安保嘛 不过中国的事  不要太认真， 看看苏区斗争史就知道了
<soiamso> zhanglong: 感觉刀子不上套的地方可以作这个
<jyf1987> 再严厉的政策 都有人开口子的
<soiamso> jyf1987: 这个我认同，感觉起码坚持个四五年
<jyf1987> 话说美国政府有拿钱来鼓励翻墙的 加盘国有么？
<jyf1987> 有没有庇护什么的
<Relaed> 当然没有，现在日本政府亲中的，对中国顶礼膜拜还来不及呢
<Relaed> 这里有人在张江园区么?
<ofan> ....
<jyf1987> tnnd  日本政府不给力  以后不跟他们共荣
 * Warm_HUG 谁试过linux下面连接mssqlserver么？
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: JDBC ?
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 这个可以访问？
<Warm_HUG> 我看看
<zhanglong> names
<Warm_HUG> 天，是java
<Warm_HUG> C编程时，要去访问 mssql
<soiamso> Warm_HUG:  ODBC
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: C 应该有这个吧
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 嗯，我看看
<Gun^Rose> 有没有珠海航展的视频直播啊？谁知道？给个地址啦
<soiamso> Gun^Rose: 亲自去看？
<allen1st> :-D
<Gun^Rose> soiamso: 去不了啊，想看看直播而已
<NetDreamer> 各位上午好
<NetDreamer> 解决了thinkpad中键滚动的问题
<NetDreamer> 10.04后，xorg.conf.d这个目录太重要了。
<hceasy> pocoyo
<NetDreamer> 取代了原来的xorg.conf
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> 大家早上好
<NetDreamer> 但是好象很少见到高手解释这个目录的用法
<NetDreamer> 希望能看到关于这个目录的详细资料
 * kk 
<kk> 如果有xorg.conf和xorg.conf.d，系统会执行哪个？
<NetDreamer> kk: 我最近的经验，xorg.conf优先
<kk> 那你管他那么多，直接修改xorg.conf就好啦。
<soiamso> kk: 肯定是先执行非目录，linux的应用都是这样设计的吧
<NetDreamer> kk: 但是，从9.04后，新安装的ubuntu没有xorg.conf这个文件，新建的话，对业余爱好者来说有难度
<NetDreamer> 感觉改成xorg.conf.d这样的目录，各个部分独立，更加清晰易懂了
<kk> 其实新建也很简单，例如sudo Xorg -configure
<NetDreamer> 但是我在10.10下用上述命令没有效果。
<NetDreamer> 也没深究，还有一个phigh的参数好像
<kk> 要先把xorg关掉
<jyf1987> 除了 Xorg 和 xvesa还有别的x 实现么
<NetDreamer> kk: 哦这样，是不是停掉gdm，还真没停
<kk> 这个web版本的irc怎么回复某人的？
<NetDreamer> 我是自己打的 hehe
<NetDreamer> 反而web页上能自动
<calebot> jyf1987: xvesa 也是 xorg
<kk> NetDreamer: 那么你的web版本irc能否指定回复某人？
<NetDreamer> 可以啊，打第一个字母，然后tab键
<kk> NetDreamer: 赞
<NetDreamer> 不知道empathy下怎么指定
<jyf1987> calebot: 俄 那除了这个呢 还有别的实现么
<calebot> jyf1987: 開源的主要就是 xfree86 / xorg
<calebot> jyf1987: 剩下多是閉源
<pennyee> pennyee_: 怎么私聊啊
<allen1st> #ubuntu频道里有1462人..
<jyf1987> calebot: 俄 这个太挫了 为何就这么点
<calebot> jyf1987: X专家太少
<calebot> jyf1987: X 包袱很重，啥都要支持
<jyf1987> calebot: 那帮老头呢？ 难道归西了
<calebot> jyf1987: 一般程序员撑不到 50 岁
<chris___1> 怎么创建一个日期名字的文件夹啊？ touch `date %D` ?
<calebot> jyf1987: 年纪大脑袋不好使了
<chris___1> 怎么创建一个日期名字的文件夹啊？ touch `date %D` ?
<calebot> chris___1: man date 里面很多格式可选
<calebot> chris___1: 可以自己组合搭配
<ofan> touch `date "+%Y_%m_%d"`.log
<chris___1> calebot: 但是日期显示里包含空格，我不知到怎么去除
<jyf1987> calebot: 哪里有 老外许多50+的开发大牛阿
<calebot> jyf1987: 那些神都不一般啊
<chris___1> ofan: 明白了
<ofan> 伯克利大学的星际争霸理论和策略课程： http://bit.ly/cXfYB2
<kk> 不是说ubuntu11.04要使用wayland代替xorg吗？
<jyf1987> calebot: 天天写程序 老了不会得痴呆症 呵呵
<calebot> kk: 11.10
<allen1st> 期待wayland
<calebot> 但是 amd / nvidia 都没打算支持 kms
<Kandu> cfy: 對不起啊，這麼久沒回應。
<calebot> wayland 目前是 intel only
<jyf1987> 星际争霸还有api
<jyf1987> 他们还搞了个 ai大战 哈哈
<jyf1987> 那帮ai作战太搞笑了
<slack_zbb> hi
<UU123> :-(|)
<kk> calebot: 希望下个lts可以使用wayland，只是我的显卡是nv，比较纠结。
<jyf1987> 我希望native一点 不要网络支持
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> cfy: 24點
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。怎么样了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我已经忘记了。呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 正在做
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，呵呵:)
<UU123> 我A电脑不能上网，我想通过B电脑里的U系统下载软件包，然后把软件包拷贝至A电脑上并安装，我想问，我在B电脑上下载的软件包能否用于A电脑上并安装呢
<UU123> :-S
<Yuking> NND,这个konversation怎么不显示时间了？
<gcell> http://sinaurl.cn/h4e5bY 长株潭linux用户组，欢迎加入
<slack_zbb> ?
<UU123> 我在B电脑上通过源下载的安装包怎么提取出来啊
<UU123> 提取出来后我安装在A电脑上
<Warm_HUG> UU123: /var/cache/apt/archives
<pys8302> 为什么不解决上网的问题
<UU123> 上网的问题我一直解决不了
<UU123> 上次说要安装wicd，所以抱着希望一试
<Warm_HUG> UU123: 都在这里了
<UU123> 好的，我看看
<UU123> Warm_HUG: 看到了，好多，那里面的都是通过源里安装后而留下来的包吗，安装完之后，这些包还有必要留下来吗
<tenzu> UU123: 装完以后可以清除
<Warm_HUG> +1
 * MengXingHun playing ♫ 莫文蔚 - 电台情歌 ♫
 * jyf1987 经实际测试，使用该处理器不会产生局部黑洞
<UU123> tenzu: 我现在想清除，用什么命令呢
<tenzu> UU123: sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives
<tenzu> 好像是这样
<calebot> UU123: apt-get autoclean
<UU123> tenzu: 后面要加 ／＊的吧？
<pocoyo> 各位有人改过 /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf的么？ 为啥我这里改 /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf才启作用？
<UU123> calebot: 试试喽
<tenzu> UU123: 我是干掉了整个archives文件夹
<UU123> tenzu: 这么说，往后还要在源里安装的话，还能自动建立这个文件夹了？
<Warm_HUG> 神说用aptitude的好
<tenzu> UU123: 嗯嗯，反正我以前这么干过。最好还是用autoclean吧
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 现在aptitude不好使了
<pocoyo> 各位达人有人改过 /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf的么？ 为啥我这里改 /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf才启作用？
<Warm_HUG> 呃
<UU123> tenzu: 刚才试了，没有清除完，还是有所保留的，如果我要找包，与其相关联的依赖包我不能确定是哪个了
<kk> UU123: 不应该删除文件夹，apt-get autoclean
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 连接搞定了吧？
<UU123> KK：已经试了，文件夹里面的DEB还是很多呢
<tenzu> UU123: 清掉的话，想找依赖可能得重新下载
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 没，搜到一个sysbase备用了
<kk> UU123: apt-get clean
<jyf1987> 神算老几
<calebot> tenzu: 如果全删是 clean
<calebot> tenzu: autoclean 是把源里没有的老旧包删除
<UU123> 我是要全删的，因为我要下个包带回去
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: sybase
<tenzu> calebot: 太久不用，已经忘光了
<UU123> 如果要下个软件包，我得明确我下的包与它的依赖包都有哪些，避免漏掉了
<calebot> UU123: mv /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<slack_zbb> hi
<calebot> UU123: 这样下载会比较快
<tenzu> UU123: 那就用apt-get下好别装就行了
<UU123> tenzu: 是啊，我是下好软件包，带到另外一个电脑上，我另外的电脑上网解决不了
<calebot> UU123: 两个系统装的包不一样，你还是有可能漏掉相依的包
<UU123> calebot:都是10.10，这样也会漏么？
<cfy> MaskRay: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有用过openwrt?
<jyf1987> 我靠 google搜索 李兆基 被重置
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似perl在处理某些utf-8的时候有问题。
<cfy> MaskRay: 在得话讨论下
<cfy> ee不在？
<Warm_HUG> 没网络的时候我都是dpkg装完然后 aptitude -f install 检查缺失包的
<allen1st> Warm_HUG: 这法子浮厝
<allen1st> Warm_HUG: 这法子不错
<kk> 李字是关键字
<kk> 例如胡
<kk> 胡萝卜
<UU123> 那打麻将胡了，怎么说呢
<calebot> 和了
<kk> 您试试
<cfy> jyf1987: 你竟然还用普通的google....
<slacker_HD> slack_zbb
<cfy> MaskRay: 或者说是lwp的问题。
<NoIE> 赵连海都被抓了，一群混蛋！
<cfy> 有人会perl么？
<slack_zbb> 啊哦
<ReiFFEXzyx> "李"这个字河蟹了
<calebot> 李刚的关系？
<ReiFFEXzyx> 涉及领导人姓的 基本都河蟹了
<kk> 应该是李朋鸟
<ofan> 还好我的姓的不多
<ReiFFEXzyx> 搜索“复习功课”你也会重置
<jyf1987> cfy: 这有啥
<ofan> 为啥
<slack_zbb> 李
<jyf1987> ReiFFEXzyx: 不是吧 全国姓李的太多了
<ReiFFEXzyx> “习”这个字
<UU123> 重置的太多了，我无法用GOOGLE了
<cfy> jyf1987: 加密 or ipv6
<jyf1987> cfy: 懒得弄呢
<kk> howto ipv6?
<cfy> jyf1987: 不弄会被搞死的。。。
<ReiFFEXzyx> https://www.google.com 会被重置
<allen1st> kk: 网上有教程
<cfy> kk miredo+ hosts
<UU123> HX的也会呃
<ofan> .....
<ReiFFEXzyx> 大陆版加密Google搜索现在是 https://www.ggssl.com
<UU123> 搜什么东西，就是崩溃
<ofan> 操蛋的GFW
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来openwrt的上的lwp版本有问题。。。
<kk> cfy: I got a ssh account, so, forget about it.
<cfy> kk: oh,翻墙google阿。。。。太慢了吧。。。
<beyond> 擦，终于回归组织了
<kk> cfy:  好我去试试miredo。
<cfy> kk: :),还有加密的，这个简单点，改改hosts就好了。
<ReiFFEXzyx> 自己搭建Gappproxy
<ReiFFEXzyx> GAE平台 还蛮好用
<jyf1987> cfy: 我无所谓了
<MaskRay> cfy: coreutils 更新了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，不错，我昨天更新了。用起来没鸭梨咯。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过 openwrt。emacs tramp 问题解决了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 额，貌似openwrt上的perl的www的模块有点小问题。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿，肯定是coreutils弄好了阿。 我这里正常了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来那群coreutils不用emacs的（或者说不用tramp的)....
<zy> 有没有什么网络加速软件
<beyond> 淫麻子在不
<cfy> 我晕了。。。。lwp有问题。。。让我咋办。。
<soiamso> cfy: perl 写的东西都有很多小问题
<cfy> soiamso: 你说模块么？
<soiamso> cfy: 是的
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。现在估计是decode_content这块出了问题。
<soiamso> cfy: 主要是perl的模块没有一个统一的decode标准，有很多也不按照rfc 来写。python就好很多，python3就根本没有decode这些问题, 作者都强制在一个标准下
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。真悲剧。
<allen1st> zy: 试试opera的压缩功能
<cfy> soiamso: 貌似是我的问题。
<cfy> MaskRay: 出来下
<zy> 我不用opera
<cfy> MaskRay: decoded_content到底是decode成内部格式，还是utf-8?
<cfy> MaskRay: LWP::UserAgent
<MaskRay> cfy: decode 是变成各种编码的字节流
<ofan> 又是编码～
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是
<soiamso> cfy: 也不能这么说吧，一个容易使你犯错的库, 就是库的问题了
<cfy> MaskRay: $response->decoded_content
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是Encode
<cfy> ofan: 编码确实麻烦。
<cfy> soiamso: 不过可能是我没搞清楚就在用。
<soiamso> cfy: 先全部转Utf-8,
<MaskRay> cfy: 把字节流 decode 成带 utf8 标记的字符串
<zy> opera在我这儿比其他浏览器都慢，不知啥原因
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，内部格式是吧。看来，decoded_content不太好用。貌似有其他参数。
<soiamso> cfy: 这就是perl与python的哲学不同吧，perl还停留在C那种 记特例的年代。python 持续减少特例
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看。
<cfy> MaskRay: This will return the content after any Content-Encoding and charsets have been decoded. See HTTP::Message for details.
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。
<cfy> soiamso: 不过我hate那种缩进
<zy> 如何给指定的人聊天啊？？？
<ofan> 缩进好
<allen1st> zy: 嗯，那可能是与opera的服务器通信的速度慢。这样的话，暂时没有好推荐...
<ofan> py最好的就是强制缩进
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是内部格式嘛。不过在openwrt上不是这样，我先吃饭，过会再研究下。
<cfy> MaskRay: 在openwrt上，print时候，encode下倒是会出错。
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该 print encode() 不会出错
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿，没有encode,应该有Wide char啥的报错。不过在opnewrt上，decode_content返回的貌似已经是utf-8了，而不是内部个是。
<cfy> 格式
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过在gentoo上没有这个问题。
<Gun^Rose> 人呢？
<srdgame> ,
<roylez> missing: http://jandan.net/2010/11/16/cheese-dairy-crack.html
<missing> roylez: 不错,40分钟才高潮
<flh> 中午好
<slack_zbb> hi
<UU123> 晚上好
<Relaed> 晚上 ...
<UU123> 晚上好
<flh> UU123: 你的夜色太深了
<UU123> flh: 哈，时钟错误
<UU123> 还是白天
<flh> UU123: 国外？
<UU123> flh: 呃，不是，故意的
<flh> UU123: 嘻嘻，挺有意思的
<Gun^Rose> 。。。醉生梦死。。。
<UU123> 早生华发
<Gun^Rose> 靠。。。
<UU123> 切
<Gun^Rose> 大家都切了吧
<soiamso> http://jandan.net/2010/11/15/mukimuki.html
<UU123> 你说靠，我用切对应你的切
<soiamso> 没有切
<flh> soiamso: 我切过了
<Gun^Rose> 。。。。
<UU123> 。。。。。。
<UU123> 皇上身边的红人？
<Gun^Rose> 这是啥地方？走错房间啦？！
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<soiamso> flh: 大一的时候最多切的广告
<flh> 朋友们，别忘了切饭
<Gun^Rose> 恩呢
<UU123> 我以为你切那个啥呢。。。原来是广告
<flh> 我这的文言 切 就是 吃
<flh> 我这的方言 切 就是 吃
<Gun^Rose> 东北银？
<UU123> 那吃的方言是啥？
<UU123> 我要是切面包，切一块块的，怎么表达？
<Relaed> 也是切
<Gun^Rose> 俺们这里搓
<Relaed> 其实不是“切”，这里面有入声，带气声的 ..
<UU123> 语言太博大精深了。。。切面条去
<Gun^Rose> UU123: 切面包片
<Relaed> 切亚消 ..
<flh> UU123: 你也说这个切？
<UU123> flh: 现学现用的，，，哈
<flh> Relaed: 切亚消，，我这边是切晚饭之意
<Gun^Rose> 亚消？亚硝？夜宵？
<soiamso> flh: 湖南？
<Gun^Rose> 夜宵
<ppd> 这么早吃晚饭？
<flh> Relaed: 切亚消,其它跟晚消，晚饭相近
<Relaed> flh: 吴人吴语
<hceasy> pocoy
<hceasy> 靠
<Gun^Rose> no靠
<flh> Relaed: 尔格朝
<ppd> 不懂
<flh> Relaed: 又  天刚
<Gun^Rose> 看不懂了
<flh> Relaed: 切天刚 切早饭
<JustinLei> flh, 切中饭
<Relaed> flh: 你说我太刚了 ?
<ppd> what's 尔格朝
<hceasy> 手机上用这个怎么补全ＮＩＣＫ
<flh> Relaed: 切日头
<Relaed> flh: 切逆光
<Gun^Rose> 尔格朝 的什么的干活？
<flh> Relaed: 切日头，，，切太阳头顶上
<JustinLei> Relaed, 切生活
<ppd> 崩溃！
<ppd> 请讲普通话
<Relaed> JustinLei: 切虐饼子灯蛋
<Gun^Rose> 偶先切了你吧
<flh> Relaed: 尔格朝,,,,,哟西，，，是切天刚，或者是天光，，，这个的意思
<missing> 我这里是呕,哈哈
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<JustinLei> 娃哈哈,这儿吴语系的好多啊
<UU123> 吴语系是哪系的？
<Relaed> 吴语说话才杀根呀
 * Gun^Rose 口吐白沫
<UU123> 哪个国家的语言。。。、
<JustinLei> Relaed, 是杀根...
<Jade_Morgan> 切伐消
<Relaed> JustinLei: 虽然我不想杀谁的根
<hceasy> pocoyo 在不
<UU123> 我把你们都切了吧
<JustinLei> Relaed, 囧,辣手
<JustinLei> pocoyo, YMLF
<Gun^Rose> 受不了了！！！！
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 切代消，听起来，是吃不住，吃不下，吃不了，是不？
<ppd> \quit
<ppd> quit
<JustinLei> flh, 那是切佛消
<dshbusiness> 坑爹的……居然就是个黑洞……
<dshbusiness> nasa个老骗子……
<Relaed> flh: 你是宁波人啊
<flh> Jade_Morgan: 切佛消，对
<hceasy> pocoyo:在不
<flh> Relaed: 是浙江的
<Relaed> 噢 …
<UU123> 有没有犹太人
<Gun^Rose> 明白了，切代消=吃得消
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 我还以为是发现外星飞船了
<Gun^Rose> 切佛消=吃不消
<hceasy> 谁在阿
<missing> dshbusiness: 关键很年轻啊,nasa也有lolicon的欲望啊
<dshbusiness> Relaed: 我就等着宣布2012然后退学回家了！
<flh> 啊，，，一个切字，，让我们全热乎了起来
<Gun^Rose> 这里有个外星人，我正翻译呢
<jgjgjgj> 速度
<UU123> 哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<Gun^Rose> 掉到宁波了
<dshbusiness> missing: 黑洞就黑洞嘛，nasa还exceptional object，o, o, o, oTMGT啊！
<cfy> MaskRay: 确实是openwrt上的decoded_content有问题。
<JustinLei> 喔哟,喔哟,且佛小列,女人都这么叫的,哈哈哈
<Relaed> 这里除了吴人，还有很多粤人...
<mitom> 为什么我电脑上这个聊天室在pidgin里显示不了聊天信息
<missing> dshbusiness: 呵呵,不知道
<Relaed> 今天好像粤人都没出来
<UU123> 系么
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过我有另外一个问题。什么时候字符串会在is_utf8的时候为true?我试了下，貌似只有decode后为真，use utf8啥的没效果
<Gun^Rose> 喔哟,喔哟,且佛小列=唉呦、唉呦、吃不消了
<dshbusiness> missing: 最关键的是，我昨天给好几个人说了这个消息，这真相今天让我情何以堪哪
<Relaed> UU123: 粤人冒出来了
<missing> dshbusiness: 叫你吹牛,哈哈
<UU123> Gun^Rose: 你兴致很高啊，在学习语言的么
<JustinLei> Gun^Rose, :D
<UU123> |-)
<missing> UU123: 精通万国语言啊
<Gun^Rose> 喔哟,喔哟,且佛小列=唉呦、唉呦、吃不消了=亚灭蝶！
<dshbusiness> missing: 唉……悲剧啊！
<missing> 活该
<GNUdog> dshbusiness 消息传递的时候总会偏差
<Gun^Rose> 这个外星人...
<UU123> missing: 万国语言后，自己悲剧了，外星来的？
<dshbusiness> 先去吃饭，关键是那exceptional，太让人浮想联翩了……
<missing> ?
<jgjgjgj> 谁
<UU123> 我是火星来的，，，代表月亮来切了你们
<Relaed> dshbusiness: the exceptional object in our neighborhood...
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 还object ...
<Gun^Rose> UU123: 切
<lubcat> 还在讨论着呢
<dshbusiness> 还有那个neighborhood……
<lubcat> 绝对是坑爹的的
<dshbusiness> 感觉多近似的……
<GNUdog> dshbusiness unusual; not typical : crimes of exceptional callousness and cruelty.
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 对的，说的太拟人了。
<wzlxx> 谁用了openfetion？？跟libfetion比感觉如何？
<GNUdog> 被人夸大了已
<Gun^Rose> nasa这帮浑蛋，害得我等到1:50才知道真相！
<jgjgjgj> 有萝莉没
<JustinLei> wzlxx, 我用openfetion,感觉不错
<dshbusiness> GNUdog: exceptional的感情色彩在那里摆着，不误解也不行啊……
<GNUdog> dshbusiness 国外的几大媒体根本都没当回事
<Gun^Rose> 我希望能看到外星mm，实在不行，奥特曼也成啊！
<jgjgjgj> loli
<dshbusiness> 5000万光年的neighborhood……真够neighbor的……
<Gun^Rose> 他奶奶的，是黑洞！
<flh> GNUdog:  exceptional?什木呀？
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 效果如何？为何我的不个换肤呢？
<Relaed> GNUdog: 我们期盼已久，还有就是昨天cnbeta那个家伙搞出个外星飞船的照片。
<cl_> hello
<JustinLei> wzlxx, 还行啊,我没换过肤
<jgjgjgj> 萝莉
<GNUdog> Relaed cnbeta 等于业界的苹果日报
<Gun^Rose> 谁告诉我，黑洞是什么？黑窟窿？
<dshbusiness> 吃饭了，吃饭了……先撤……
<Relaed> GNUdog: 呵呵 … 还是solidot比较靠谱
<UU123> 至今不明外星物，切切切切
<Gun^Rose> 切饭去
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 发送的时候怎样？会不会出现发送失败的情况？
<UU123> 饭切完了
<jgjgjgj> 有萝莉没
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 有没有失败重发的功能
<flh> Gun^Rose: 引力强大大的物质
<GNUdog> Relaed 还是 Slashdot 吧
<Gun^Rose> flh，哎，可是这和我有什么关系呢？
<Gun^Rose> flh,对我没有任何吸引力
<JustinLei> wzlxx, 没有...
<UU123> 黑洞，你可以理解成  鼻子用力吸外物那样的情况
<JustinLei> wzlxx, 好像没失败过
<UU123> 鼻孔就像黑洞
<flh> Gun^Rose: 传说中，可以捕获周边的物质，切掉我们
<Gun^Rose> flh ，哇噻
<lubcat> UU123: 还没有呼出的时候。
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 哦，我试试
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 谢了
<Relaed> Gun^Rose: 白矮星质量超过钱德拉塞卡极限之后变成的东西。
<flh> Gun^Rose: 太阳周边出黑洞，那是鬼话，大大的鬼话
<Gun^Rose> nasa他大爷的，找到这么个破玩意，来吓唬我
<UU123> lubcat: 呼出。。。。呃
<Gun^Rose> 不说了，切饭
<lubcat> UU123: 什么时候见过黑洞打个喷嚏
<UU123> lubcat: 做梦的时候见过
<lubcat> 把吸进去的东西通通喷出来。
<lubcat> UU123: 还做过这样的梦呢。
<UU123> lubcat: 想象力太丰富了，即时的，哈哈
<lubcat> UU123: 哈哈。。
<flh> Relaed: 我觉得，如果人类能见到黑洞，那么他们就成了鬼了，是不是？
<lubcat> 成了鬼也见不着
<lubcat> 哦。我错了。我不是鬼。我没有发言权
<UU123> 但你有决定权和选择权，哈哈
<wzlxx> JustinLei: 我想知道它要networkmanager干嘛？
<Relaed> 不是，进入视界之后就有点难出来了
<MaskRay> cfy: decode 后会带上 utf8 标记，所以 is_utf8 为真
<cfy> MaskRay: 那，use utf8的效果呢？还有貌似decoded_content返回的也不会为真
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果全是英文啥的。。。perl里use utf8后，也不会有flag....
<cfy> MaskRay: perl -e 'use utf8;use Encode;print Encode::is_utf8("测试")+0,Encode::is_utf8("hello")+0'
<iAnnnj_> 载入样式表单出错： 载入 XSLT 样式表单时发生网络错误  这是怎么回事？
<ieleec> 载入样式表单出错： 载入 XSLT 样式表单时发生网络错误  介个谁能告诉我是怎么回事~
<cfy> hi all,115下载脚本已经更新好，并且上传。  http://tinyurl.com/2f2swp5
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 115下载，服务器端分析脚本以及实例,已经修复，看贴内红字Nov.16
<MaskRay> cfy: 高位为1的认定为 utf8 字符串
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦127是吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是说非ascii
<Bigfatcatlove123> 今天晚上几点开课？
<cfy> 开课？
<lubcat> 老时间吧
<UU123> 什么开课时间？在这里开课？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不是说今天有个啥魔法Linux来讲课吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩啊！
<cfy> 讲啥内容？
<UU123> 这里经常讲课的么？
<UU123> 我倒是想听听synfig studio的课呢
<Bigfatcatlove123> 提问解答
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<UU123> 有没有朋友在ubuntu下做设计的呢
<soiamso> UU123: 什么设计，你说的是图片？
<Bigfatcatlove123> UU123？还熟悉啊！
<UU123> 比如平面设计，三维，动画什么的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 本人就用过Gimp而且很菜！
<UU123> GIMP一直蛋疼，习惯让我崩溃
<cfy> kk: 你是lkk么？
<Bigfatcatlove123> UU123我咋好像见过你啊！
<Warm_HUG> UU123: 为了gimp，再买个显示器吧，那样就感觉超棒了
<UU123> Bigfatcatlove123: 哪里见过我啊？？
<Bigfatcatlove123> Ubuntu Linux
<UU123> Bigfatcatlove123: 我是里面的UU
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哟西！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我kane
<UU123> Warm_HUG: GIMP的习惯让我崩溃啊，我还得慢慢学呢
<flh> Bigfatcatlove123: 你的什么的干活？
<UU123> kane....我晕
<Bigfatcatlove123> 蛋疼的干活！
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<Bigfatcatlove123> Ubuntu下的动画制作，我下的全部是英文！好蛋疼哦！
<UU123> 介绍说synfig studio2D动画功能强大，还不会用，搞得我想弄这个
<UU123> Bigfatcatlove123: 动画制作？什么软件做的动画制作？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我搞忘了！图标是个小鱼！
<UU123> 没印象
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我现在在window下！Ubuntu在学校上不了网！很蛋疼！
<UU123> ubuntu下做图的我装的差不多了，还想打造个专门的做图的ubuntu呢
<UU123> 我在U下，虚拟的，我宿舍的U上不了网
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哦！
<UU123> 除了工作用的软件，其它的全转到U下了。。。哟系
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<mitom> 和我一样- -
<Bigfatcatlove123> 你怎么突然想搞动画片了？
<mitom> 平时工作做三维设计
<UU123> 爱好嘛
<GNUdog> 还是 irssi 好用
<UU123> mitom: 用blender的吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我看了教程感觉很考耐心
<mitom> 我做工设的用win下的soildworks
<UU123> 工作用的软件，这个没办法转了
<UU123> 除了商业软件外，几乎神马都可以移植过来了
<jyf1987> xx呢
<UU123> xara?
<syshack> 大家好～
<pocoyo> syshack: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<UU123> >:-)
<syshack> 8-)Windows下的pidgin真丑陋
<UU123> ubuntu上的很漂亮吗？
<syshack> ubuntu上我用的empathy 觉得还可以
<UU123> 俺在U下用的是empathy，倒是简洁的美观
<Bigfatcatlove123> 其实都差不多！
<nob0dy> hello,everyone
<Warm_HUG> nob0dy: hi
<syshack> 中文还有别的irc频道人比较多么？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 纳尼？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我感觉没了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 这么多人，怎么不聊了？真的很蛋疼！
<slack_zbb> 大家有用dolphin 的吗.我的dolphin 有时就卡,在复制文件时.
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不懂得飞过
<juhnson> 唉 在想办法解决插入耳机喇叭还是响的问题呢
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不会吧？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我还没遇到过！
<slack_zbb> 和我说吗
<Bigfatcatlove123> Ubuntu这么大个IRC难道都没人帮助下吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩
<slack_zbb> 我没办法了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 多看看书吧！
<juhnson> 再看 先想着再说
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我昨天看Python编程到12点！终于编写成功了我的第一个图新界面，一晚都没睡觉
<juhnson> 看 实践 再看 再改 我还不信搞不定了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 很多东西都要靠自己
<Bigfatcatlove123> 是啊！
<slack_zbb> 嗯
<slack_zbb> python 写图形界面,费事不
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们私聊
<syshack> 图形界面 几年前用过vb 哈哈
<ofan> syshack: 英文频道人多
<syshack> ofan: 你24小时在线啊？
<ofan> syshack: 怎么了
<ofan> syshack: 谁说我24小时在线
<syshack> ofan: 哈哈 我昨晚睡的时候 看你还在
<Warm_HUG> “7*24”
<ofan> syshack: 睡的比较晚而已
<syshack> ofan: 呵呵。得强迫自己睡早点了
<ofan> 用 amazon的云gpu计算破解sha1密码  http://stacksmashing.net/2010/11/15/cracking-in-the-cloud-amazons-new-ec2-gpu-instances/
<wars> 大家好
<pocoyo> wars: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wars> 呵呵
<syshack> ofan: amazon的云服务太贵了
<wars> 哦
<ofan> syshack: 恩
<syshack> ofan: 一年试用的 也没啥出彩的地方
<Warm_HUG> 明明是群殴，非要起个好听的名字
<Guest51424> nick zy
<wars> 谁比较擅长perl或python啊
<znonocaniun> 谁谁群殴？
<Guest51424> 呵呵
<Bigfatcatlove123> Python初学者爬过
<Warm_HUG> znonocaniun: 所谓的云
<Guest51424> 不知道这上面是如何给指定人聊天的
<channinggod> 刚运行  print ("世界，您好！")  的飘过
<znonocaniun> 呵呵   云群殴马上要下雨了
<syshack> 按首字母 然后tab
<jackey> 请教耳机响，外接音箱响，内置话筒与耳麦说话没声音
<slack_zbb> Bigfatcatlove123, 哈哈
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哟西！我也差不多
<jackey> 机子asus X50N 本本，alc660VD
<jackey> ubuntu 9.04 系统
<syshack> jackey: Google搜索吧。
<wars> 我比较擅长perl   呵呵
<Bigfatcatlove123> 羡慕中
<Warm_HUG> channinggod: 你后面有几百个要写的呢
<jackey> syshack:恩，没搜到结果啊。
<Guest51424> syshack, 是这样吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我刚刚才开始看perl
<znonocaniun> 哪有ubuntu9.04安装wordpress教程
<soiamso> channinggod: go lang ?
<syshack> Guest51424: 什么 是这样嘛？
<zy> 找指定的人聊的方法啊
<syshack> znonocaniun: 这还需要教程啊？ apache+php+mysql
<wars> 112030524 我的perl 群  欢迎爱好python 和 perl 的同好加入
<Bigfatcatlove123> 点击名字又见
<syshack> zy:你输入sys按tab 就和我私聊了
<wars> 112030524 我的perl qq群  欢迎爱好python 和 perl 的同好加入
<zy> 每次都要这样？
<zy> 好麻烦
<Bigfatcatlove123> 爱死你了wars
<UU123> 这年头，还要用QQ群吗
<syshack> UU123: 群的好处就是可以贴图
<znonocaniun> syshack: 以前看到过一篇写得很详细的   我需要这个  新手嘛
<syshack> UU123: 群要是能保持氛围 比irc好用
<Warm_HUG> 好困，谁，推荐个醒脑的音乐
<znonocaniun> Warm_HUG: 大悲咒
<Bigfatcatlove123> sum 41 的no reason
<UU123> syshack: 有没有比QQ还好一些的呢
<Bigfatcatlove123> 没的了
<wars> 呵呵
<syshack> znonocaniun: apt-get install apache mysql php 应该就搞定了
<zy> 这儿能学到什么？
<UU123> QQ在U下一直是蛋疼的地方
<Bigfatcatlove123> 是啊！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 啥都干不了
<syshack> Bigfatcatlove123: linux相对来说对开发者好些
<ofan> 饿
<zy> 这儿好像都在学编程
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哦！
<znonocaniun> syshack: 如果php程序不需要数据库，是否只需装php？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 摇滚
<UU123> 虚拟机下如何读取我的U盘呢？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 是啊！
<syshack> Bigfatcatlove123: 为了娱乐还是用win吧
<zy> 我不过也是为了普通工作
<syshack> znonocaniun: 需要apache和php
<ofan> 为了娱乐买个ps3
<Bigfatcatlove123> 可是win不是很好用
<zy> 只是想用的更熟练、更快捷些
<znonocaniun> syshack: 谢谢  我试试
<syshack> ofan: 不过linux对于我来说 日常应用够使了
<znonocaniun> sys
<UU123> 虚拟机下如何读取我的U盘呢？
<Warm_HUG> select * from loli where sexy='y'and age>9;这样比较不容易犯困
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我还没成功过
<syshack> UU123: 什么虚拟机？
<UU123> vbox
<Bigfatcatlove123> 没用过
<UU123> syshack: vbox
<zy> 虚拟机还有啥用？
<zy> 512内存的机子根本跑不动虚拟机
<UU123> 分了一G
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我只用过vm
<soiamso> zy: 这里问社区的问题比较实在，编程可能看代码比较实在
<syshack> UU123: 传送门 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=196172&start=15
<UU123> VBOX怎么读取我的U盘呢，我下了个包，发现不能读取，要是没办法，我只能邮箱发送了
<UU123> syshack: 谢谢，点击了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu中解决使用virtualbox USB
<slack_zbb> UU123, 别忘了看下vbox 的帮助文件
<UU123> slack_zbb: OK
<UU123> 3Q
<slack_zbb> no at all
<syshack> 对linux 贵、
<wars> haw-haw!
<syshack> 错了 对linux gui 我还是很不习惯
<slack_zbb> UU123, 我上次就是看的帮助,是有些帮助.
<syshack> 经常开着cli玩。
<slack_zbb> UU123, 我可以把xxx.vdi    用clonehd 命令 cp出一个
<wars> oo
<slack_zbb> ubuntulo1, :)
<UU123> slack_zbb: ....这么强大。。。我以前一直用的是实机，现在在办公，只有用虚拟机了，没研究VBOX的多项功能呢
<slack_zbb> UU123, 慢慢玩吧.
<sunfish> 我是一个学生，使用fortran及c语言做计算模拟，因为要用到linux，也编一些
<Bigfatcatlove123> vbox这强大啊
<sunfish> shell小脚本程序，
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我也下个来耍耍
<UU123> slack_zbb: VBOX 我用的少，宿舍的U不能上网，只能来办公室里下软件包来玩了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我也是！
<microcai> UU123: 是dr.com 的还是锐捷的？
<sunfish> 就是有一个问题，我想把程序界面化，如何实现
<slack_zbb> UU123, 我家用的机器4G ram .所以我虚拟w7 w2003 xp slackware ubuntu
<Bigfatcatlove123> 只有找学校的大叔借借宽带来耍耍
<slack_zbb> 同时开4个没问题.
<UU123> 无线网卡
<UU123> slack_zbb: 无线网卡呃，能连接了，但不能通过路由上网，但WIN下却是可以的
<microcai> UU123: 米有设置 route 信息？
<soiamso> sunfish: ncurse
<UU123> slack_zbb:  我把WIN下的IP和DNS都加上了，还是不行
<slack_zbb> UU123, 是不是/etc/resolv.conf    dns
<wars> haha
<UU123> DNS设置了
<slack_zbb> 不会的.设置再
<Bigfatcatlove123> 社工成功进入老师办公室跟新Ubuntu
<Warm_HUG> Bigfatcatlove123: 年轻的女老师么？
<UU123> slack_zbb: 都弄了，好久没搞好 了，都没什么兴致搞无线了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不年轻
<wars> 晕
<Bigfatcatlove123> 有点大
<slack_zbb> UU123, 我是个slackware 用户.好多年了,用得不好
<slack_zbb> 坚持..
<slack_zbb> wicd 试过?
<Bigfatcatlove123> 但我们学校的心理驿站的老师比较漂亮
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪
<UU123> slack_zbb: slackware是什么，不明？
<wars> 今晚 我给你们讲课
<Bigfatcatlove123> 你？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不会吧！
<slack_zbb> UU123, slackware是一传大的发行板1993发行.
<wars> slackware 有点像bt4
<wars> 恩  我
<Bigfatcatlove123> bt4我就没成功安装过
<ofan> wars: 讲什么
<slack_zbb> wars, bt4基于ubuntu    bt3基于slackware
<Bigfatcatlove123> 就是！
<wars> 呵呵
<Bigfatcatlove123> 全部英文
<slack_zbb> Bigfatcatlove123, 怎么能呢.
<wars> 晚上你就知道了
<UU123> slack_zbb: 搜了一下，很漂亮的说
<ofan> wars: 什么主题？
<ofan> wars: ...
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不知道
<slack_zbb> UU123, 我有hibaidu的可以去看下
<slack_zbb> UU123, hi.baidu.com/sunny_5252
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我一安装它就说要覆盖全部目录
<ofan> wars: 透露下主题都不行阿？
<SysHack> bt4 没感觉到有啥过人之处 哈哈～
<Bigfatcatlove123> 为啥？
<wars> 112030524 我的qq群 欢迎爱好perl 和 python的 用户加入
<slack_zbb> Bigfatcatlove123, bt4 在虚拟机中玩.
<ofan> wars: 不用qq阿
<Bigfatcatlove123> wars我加了怎么还没通过啊/
<wars> 我现在不用  qq   傍晚加上你
<slack_zbb> 我现在晚上不可以上网,只能是白天在单位玩下网络
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩
<happyaron> roylez: zsh怎么加bzr和hg的提示呢？像git那样。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我在学校就只能在window下上网
<roylez> happyaron: 得要自己写了
<lvlingli> 人不少
<roylez> happyaron: git的那个就是我写的
<happyaron> roylez: 是不是仿照git的就可以
<wzlxx> 有用gentoo的每？
<slack_zbb> Bigfatcatlove123, 你完全可以用虚拟机内的系统上网的
<lvlingli> 第一次来
<roylez> happyaron: 对
<SysHack> Bigfatcatlove123: win下能上 linux下必须能上
<happyaron> roylez: 我把那几个函数写出来，然后你帮忙看下怎么加，行不？
<wzlxx> gentoo可以不可以和ABS那样编译过之后保留安装包
<roylez> 行
<happyaron> 嗯。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 可是每次win都发生错误
<Bigfatcatlove123> 然后就只有强制关闭了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我就不知道怎么办了！
<lvlingli> empahty能不能单独为一个号指定代理
<Bigfatcatlove123> 只有每次偷偷溜进老师办公室
<Bigfatcatlove123> 用老师的线上网
<Bigfatcatlove123> 怎么有都不说话了？
<SysHack> Bigfatcatlove123: 这会是工作时间。只有闲了 出来说2句
<dillary> 有人使用协同拨号器的么？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哦！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 看来学生真的很少啊！
<juhnson> 耳机 喇叭 问题解决
<Bigfatcatlove123> 说下怎么解决的？
<juhnson> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=192914&start=0
<Bigfatcatlove123> juhnson:是怎么解决的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 山寨本插入耳机还有外音的解决办法（希望版主给我加精哦）
<juhnson> 还有些其他的帖子
<juhnson> 在etc/modpporbe.d
<juhnson> alsa-base.conf
<juhnson> 添加options snd_hda_intel model=lenovo-101e
<SysHack> 呵呵。。
<juhnson> 这条要根据自己机子的声卡阿什么的改下
<juhnson> 大概就是这么个情况
<Bigfatcatlove123> SysHack: 你是学生？
<SysHack> Bigfatcatlove123: 曾经是
<Bigfatcatlove123> SysHack:现在工作机年了？
<juhnson> 对了 这里有多少学生的阿？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<juhnson> 呵呵
<juhnson> 一样
<calebot> 整天挂着的多不是学生？
<calebot> 学生晚上会断网
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我不会
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵
<SysHack> Bigfatcatlove123: 2年了。
<Bigfatcatlove123> SysHack:我也马上工作了
<Bigfatcatlove123> SysHack:大学要成为历史了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我用的cmcc的移动
<juhnson> 哈哈 我们本来也可以的 不过被老师关了 现在11点后移动的也上不了了
<Bigfatcatlove123> jinghua: 是大几了？
<jinghua> Bigfatcatlove123, 大八了
<SysHack> 国内的大学 无语了。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们学校笨来也要关的可是移动式我们学生在搞，呵呵！自己又开开了
<SysHack> jinghua: 博士？
<UU123> 国内的大学，说白了就是捞钱的地方
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！大八！神马意思？
<UU123> 留级生，哈哈
<Echol> 刚装上fedora13，左上角有磁盘图标标个叹号（有许多坏扇区） 这个图标怎么搞掉呢？
<jinghua> SysHack, 毕业四年了
<Bigfatcatlove123> jinghua: 那你还说是学生？
<slack_zbb> 头疼休息下子去88回见
<UU123> 精华？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 捞的还不少啊
<jinghua> Bigfatcatlove123, 我什么时候说过。。
<Bigfatcatlove123> juhnson: juhnson: 一样
<SysHack> jinghua: 去看会书了 大家先聊着。
<Bigfatcatlove123> juhnson: 你自己说的
<jinghua> 学生就是爽啊。空闲时间真多。
<Bigfatcatlove123> juhnson: 是啊！闲的蛋疼
<juhnson> 呵呵 也要上课的
<Bigfatcatlove123> juhnson: 睡觉的课
<juhnson> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 晚上睡不着，白天睡的香
<juhnson> 过会儿要去喽 不能睡觉 线代阿 不能睡
<ugoubuntu> 逃 睡觉的课 是珍惜生命的表现。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！
<pityonline> 我说今天怎么一个说话的都没有，原来我一直停在nicks了……
<Bigfatcatlove123> 下课玩的爽，上课睡的香
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，判断是否是一个git repo那个没有看懂
<juhnson> 你们这……
<UU123> 话说，我大学逃课的记录是最高的。。。
<UU123> 印象中，我一个学期上的课好像没超过20次的样子
<happyaron> roylez: dir=$(git rev-parse --git-dir 2>/dev/null) 这句，dir要什么样才判断当前目录是一个git repo?
<juhnson> 真是。。。。 强
<Warm_HUG> UU123: 等开除？
<Bigfatcatlove123> UU123:汗！我们8节就开除
<UU123> Warm_HUG: 学校管的不严，想去就去，爱啥啥的
<helloworld> test
<pocoyo> helloworld: 用扯淡的勇气，直面艹蛋的人生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> UU123: 很想知道你读哪所学校
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们班有个强人，一学期就只上过一半的课
<calebot> happyaron: .git
<UU123> Warm_HUG: 安徽电子信息技术学院
<SysHack> 逃课很值得炫耀么？
<channinggod> 逃课没啥值得炫耀的吧
<happyaron> calebot: 呃，这是他写的函数，我要知道他这个函数期待什么样的返回值
<UU123> 逃课是对学校的抗议。没啥炫耀
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩！
<cshao> 要看逃课出来的时间在干什么
<jinghua> 我逃了 80-90%
<jinghua> 还行：）
<UU123> 如果是玩的话，那就得不偿失了，对自己不负责了
<SysHack> 我四年没逃过课
<channinggod> 偶当年不怎么逃课，但是考试某课前打一夜三角洲联机、脑子空了，只好挂科
<ofan> SysHack: 好学生
<jinghua> 好乖的孩子
<UU123> 没学好，考的学校垃圾
<SysHack> 虽然我上课 不是在听讲
<UU123> 广告宣传的那么好，结果报名了，却不是那么回事
<channinggod> 中国大学就是垃圾
<SysHack> 也是在做自己喜欢的事情。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 是啊！
<JuncoJet> 啥？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 要做自己的事情
<JuncoJet> 什么大学？
<wars> :-)
<flh> channinggod: 我没上过大学 ，挺可怜吧
<JuncoJet> flh 米偶可怜
<Bigfatcatlove123> 为啥/
<JuncoJet> 每年3万多学费，还非主流的野鸡大学
<UU123> 努力了之后，上的大学却不是如宣传说的那样，心理落差肯定会大很多的
<flh> JuncoJet: 的确啊，出生于多难的年头，我六六年产的呀
<juhnson> 你学到自己想要的就好拉
<juhnson> 全看自己的
<UU123> 连个图书馆都个鸡巴样
<SysHack> 大学还是要有选择的上课。人的大脑有限 不能所有的都学好
<flh> JuncoJet: 也许是这样，路得自己走
<Bigfatcatlove123> 3万够我三年的了
<juhnson> 虽说大学没什么用但是 有些东西了解了都好的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩！
<SysHack> 用有限的经历去做好一件事。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 锻炼时关键啊！
<UU123> 如果说是了解了解的话，直接入社会就够了吧
<Gun^Rose> 看了半天百度百科，恶补了一下黑洞
<jinghua> 。。。
<Gun^Rose> 很难理解
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 呵呵
<flh> JuncoJet: 大家应当是一个安宁的学习环境，有教授和大师
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<UU123> 在国内，你觉得这个可能性大还是不大呢？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 叫兽？大屎?
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 推荐看下《时间简史》
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 恩，抽空看看
<JuncoJet> flh 幸福内，咱这的老师都不知哪来的，到我们学校打临工
<wars> 小时候看过
<Relaed> ofan: 这本书很抽象啊，平面王国 ...
<jyf1987> 你们这帮人 我都出去理发回来了 还在这无聊
<flh> Bigfatcatlove123:叫兽？难听
<JuncoJet> flh 有的大四才毕业，有的是企业讲师
<ofan> Relaed: 没吧..我觉得很好的一本书
<UU123> 学校的老师，都不如培训班的都是
<Gun^Rose> 看完黑洞的介绍，我觉得再也没什么抽象的了
<wars> 还有 the nat shell universe
<Bigfatcatlove123> 都是干其他兼职
<Relaed> ofan: 我初中的时候看觉得很抽象…看完之后就zai'mei再没看过了
<Gun^Rose> 天文学，比数学还热闹。数学是关在屋子里想像，天文学是举着望远镜想像。
<ofan> Relaed: 初中看起来可能困难点，高中的知识就够了
<Relaed> ofan: 嗯，那是很久远的事情了..
<Gun^Rose> 如果没得选择的话，我选天文学！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈，至少还有大玩具可以耍
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 黑洞比较迷人的地方是那个奇点..
<Gun^Rose> 是，我看晕了，除了黑洞还有白洞呢
<Bigfatcatlove123> 黑洞后面试什么？呵呵
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<Gun^Rose> 一个吸，一个吐
<Bigfatcatlove123> 白洞
<Gun^Rose> 我的天
<UU123> 吸星大法
<Gun^Rose> 我们到底生活在哪？
<UU123> 类似
<Gun^Rose> 银河系的中央就是一个大黑洞！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 宇宙坍塌毁灭一切
<wars> 我见过ufo
<jyf1987> 就是空间上的一个凹点嘛
<Gun^Rose> 你们都是外星人吧？
<UU123> 无限大
<UU123> 大的没有头
<Relaed> jyf1987: 凹点….那些书上有太多把高维间化为三维的图片了...
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们脱离三维空间，到四维来呵呵！
<jyf1987> Relaed: 拿个气球来你就明白了
<Gun^Rose> 咱们这些都是小星系，银河系还围绕着更大的核心在转
<jyf1987> 洗澡去
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<Gun^Rose> 转晕了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 明白啊，还有你为什么能现在洗澡啊～
<Relaed> jyf1987: 上班啊！！
<Gun^Rose> 啊哈呵
<jyf1987> Relaed: 今天请病假
<wars> :-)
<ofan> 在澡堂工作～
<Relaed> jyf1987: 好吧...
<JuncoJet> Relaed 4维早就存在的
<jyf1987> 请假是目的 请什么假是手段 你地明白？
<SysHack> 话说 美国说有外星飞船 啥情况啊
<Gun^Rose> 你用了什么手段？
<UU123> :-O
<Gun^Rose> 外星人来了
<Relaed> JuncoJet: 嗯，我没说不存在 … 他们在其它位面
<JuncoJet> Bigfatcatlove123 4维就是3维加时间轴
<Bigfatcatlove123> et哥
<dshbusiness> 为什么刚刚会给我提示帐号已被禁用？？？
<Relaed> JuncoJet: 我祈祷并不是在所有位面，你都和我在刚才那个瞬间说同样的话。
<dshbusiness> 位面这个概念，最初是出现在哪里的？
<wars> 我这有美国解密的ufo文件
<Bigfatcatlove123> JuncoJet: 我不是很懂
<Gun^Rose> 气氛诡异
<JuncoJet> Relaed 那个说法也成立的
<wars> 其中就有蓝皮书的秘密
<dshbusiness> “位面”这个概念，最初是出现在哪里的？
<Relaed> JuncoJet: 是的
<JuncoJet> Relaed 只是没人证明出来
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 魔幻小说?
<Bigfatcatlove123> wars:我家里都有号多本
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵
<Warm_HUG> 我家就有一艘，爱信不信
<wars> 好多年前就有
<Bigfatcatlove123> 拿来看看
<Relaed> 平行宇宙就是多维世界么 ....
<dshbusiness> Relaed: 我头一次见也是从小说里，但是这个概念是不是从这个小说里出来的呢？
<channinggod> 位面？印象深的是骨龙格列高里——《亵渎》，《魔法学徒》
<Gun^Rose> 你们就这儿造谣吧
<Warm_HUG> 拿钱来
<Warm_HUG> 不然不给看
<JuncoJet> 那个说法我空间里有写过一篇文章
<wars> 真正研究ufo还是从第一次亲眼看到开始的
<Relaed> JuncoJet: 我在这里打字，改变了这里所有看到我打出来的字的人在4维空间当中行进的方式。
<channinggod> 只要涉及召唤系的，必涉及位面
 * JuncoJet http://hi.baidu.com/jcjt
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我又想起了混沌理论了
<Relaed> JuncoJet: 从某种意义上说，我改变了你们所有人的命运。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵
<dshbusiness> 好吧，好像是来自龙与地下城
<channinggod> 《亵渎》超级经典啊
<Bigfatcatlove123> 写的都是些什么/
<Gun^Rose> 我不明白，光速为什么是恒定的？
<JuncoJet> Relaed 我空间灵异标签的文章
<wars> 可有的飞行器有超越光的能力
<wars> 的确有
<Gun^Rose> 光速恒定是个假设？
<channinggod> 《亵渎》从前期的很黄很暴力把人吸引，到后期的一环扣一环的哲学想象力把人征服
<wars> 恩
<dshbusiness> Gun^Rose: 因为目前没办法超越光速，光速不变是一个假设，如果这一假设被打破了，物理学就将重新洗牌
<JuncoJet> Gun^Rose 不一定恒定，黑洞可以改变光速
<ofan> JuncoJet: 你的空间？
<Bigfatcatlove123> Gun^Rose:现在都证明了光速不是恒定的
<Gun^Rose> JuncoJet: 这个有道理
<Bigfatcatlove123> Gun^Rose:光科一超越
<Relaed> Gun^Rose: 这是初中物理好不好
<Gun^Rose> 那我就放心了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 光可以超越了
<Relaed> Gun^Rose: 不同介质里面光传播速度不一样的。
<dshbusiness> 假设是：无论在任何参考系中，真空中的光速不变，也不可超越。目前无法验证这一假设
<Gun^Rose> 初中我就没明白
<dshbusiness> 注意定语，真空中的
<channinggod> 呵呵，除了特斯拉阴谋论的激进观点，不是现在也说早期宇宙的光速和现在的不同
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 嗯，可惜以太说被推翻了。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 在人类的发现里都发现有些陨石都超越光速
<Gun^Rose> 不同介质里面光传播速度不一样的？
 * JuncoJet 光是电磁波的一种吧？
<Relaed> 也是粒子
<channinggod> 以太说似乎又热起来了
<Gun^Rose> 有的介质压根就不传播啊
<dshbusiness> 不过这一假设是目前整个物理学的基础假设。不过如果错了也没事，不过就是显示了人在伟大的自然面前的无知而已
<Gun^Rose> 速度为0？
<dshbusiness> 神说：在伟大的自然的面前，要谦卑
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 所有有些发现什么宇宙常数的人会得XX奖啊
<wars> haw-haw！
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 他们发现了神的设定参数
<Bigfatcatlove123> 和平奖的得主是设？
<Gun^Rose> 神的参数？
<Relaed> 在大爆炸之前有人在init.conf里面设定了参数
<JuncoJet> 加速器中，这一切都能改变
<Relaed> 好吧，不是人...是某个神...
<Relaed> 在某个超级linux机器里面
<dshbusiness> 神说：你依自然的光辉而生，秉承大自然的荣耀而前行。然而在背弃与堕落的尽头，你所窃取的一切荣光都会消散，唯有那重重的锁链
<Relaed> sudo vi init.conf
<wars> 睡吧 别说梦话了
<JuncoJet> 加速器中，是不是某些东西可以穿越时空？
<Gun^Rose> Relaed: file not found: init.cong
<dshbusiness> 神说要停止的，即不会在向前，神说要毁灭的，即不会再存在。在伟大神的面前，要谦卑！
<wars> :-)
<dshbusiness> 大预言术！OH YEAH
<dshbusiness> :-D
<Relaed> 什么神啦，不就是个网管 ...
<Relaed> 我们gameover之后回去其他游戏respawn的
<channinggod> 旭日阳刚《春天里》靠光膀子一炮走红，2010最红数码宝贝视频女一脱成名。现在真是男女都要裸体搏出位的时代了
<Gun^Rose> 在这么强大的自然面前，人类还有什么存在的必要？有必要吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 都会到原始社会吧！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<Gun^Rose> 一切智慧生命都是浮云？
<Relaed> Bigfatcatlove123: 令人向往的母系社会，群婚时代
<Relaed> LOL
<Gun^Rose> 宇宙这么折腾为的什么？
<poc> 全面转btrfs了 XD
 * ofan 所有企图接触宇宙的真相的都会遭遇Connection Reset
 * poc 全面转btrfs了 XD
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 还真敢用btrfs阿...
 * Zebra what?
<Gun^Rose> 除非是那个答案
<dshbusiness> Gun^Rose: 某种意义上说是的，我从某种意义上讲是不可知论者
<Gun^Rose> 宇宙创造智慧是为了拯救自己
<Zebra> 顶楼上
<channinggod> 大预言术？就是临时的GM权限啊……当然使用是要有代价的
<Relaed> 人则原理
<ofan> 建议去看下混沌理论
<Relaed> 人则啊 ...
<Relaed> 为了观众而创造的宇宙
<dshbusiness> 宇宙到底有几个维度？
<dshbusiness> 四个？还是更多？
<Gun^Rose> Relaed: 落幕了，连观众一起带走，免得寂寞？
<Relaed> dshbusiness: 你想要几个有几个，他们是不同的class object
<lubcat> 怎么讨论到这个层面上来了
<roylez> happyaron: 返回git repo的根目录
<poc> 宇宙适用“产生”这样的说法吗
<Bigfatcatlove123> 混沌的核心就是一切看似没有联系的事物都有必然的联系
<Gun^Rose> poc: 我也有同感
<Relaed> Gun^Rose: 这只是一个分支剧情 ...
<dshbusiness> 算了，洗洗睡吧，我去上自习了，想破脑袋我也想不清楚的……
<lubcat> 睡去鸟~~
<Gun^Rose> 宇宙是无序的，重复着膨涨、收缩，直到有一天被秩序规范，并永恒下去
<happyaron> roylez: 哦，好。
<Gun^Rose> 这是宇宙的愿望？可为什么呢？
<Gun^Rose> 不懂
<Gun^Rose> 睡觉去
<Relaed> Gun^Rose: 恶，我初中的时候曾经用这个问题泡妞
<Relaed> 真是无聊 ...
<channinggod> 所谓有序无序，其实没意义。人的一生对于宇宙来说就是凝结的一瞬间
<ofan> Relaed: 泡到了？
<Relaed> ofan: 嗯
<channinggod> ……初中啊，堕落
<ofan> Relaed: 下回我也试试
<Relaed> ofan: 现在？！
<channinggod> 老实说小学就有发育不错的了
<kunu> karmic 是什么？
<lubcat> 小学哦。。。。。
<ofan> Relaed: 现在啥.. 有机会试试
<lubcat> 910？
<lubcat> 1004？
<Relaed> ofan: 去泡初中的妞么 ?
 * poc http://code.bulix.org/nby42g-78778 btrfs XD
<Relaed> ofan: 大学妞应该没吃这套的人了
<soiamso> http://www.mavizen.com/Bikes_and_Kits/TTX02_FAQ.html
<lubcat> 。。。大学妞进化太快了
<wzlxx> 谁用的arch???
<poc> ?
<lubcat> kamic是910的代号
 * MengXingHun BeautifulSoup
<lubcat> 前缀
<poc> wzlxx: howdy
<wzlxx> howdy：在不在？
<Michael_Kang> wzlxx: me?
<poc> wzlxx: what's the matter?
<wzlxx> poc: 如果自己用源码的话如何打包啊？？
 * JuncoJet hi there
<lazysnake> wzlxx: abs
<lazysnake> wzlxx: pkgbuild
<lazysnake> wzlxx: take a look wiki.
<jyf1987> 看电影
<wzlxx> lainme, 我只会makepkg从上网下载了然后打包
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你去找宽带套餐了么
<wzlxx> lainme, ok, htx
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我在上班 ....
<lazysnake> wzlxx: yaourt
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你不是头头么 再说 俄 你在聊天呢
<JuncoJet> Linux 的驱动是不是在内核里的？要更新内核驱动要不那啥？
<Relaed> jyf1987: http://gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20060302_ntteast/
<Relaed> jyf1987: 32人公用模式
<ofan> Relaed: 阿～～ 通吃～～
<jyf1987> Relaed: 多少钞票
<Relaed> jyf1987: 一个月800RMB，按照现在的汇率
<JuncoJet> action Linux 的驱动是不是在内核里的？要更新内核驱动要不那啥？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: have u installed the yaourt?
<wzlxx> lainme, PKGBUILD也可以打包本地包啊，以前不知道，嘿嘿
<wzlxx> lainme, I have a packer
<jyf1987> Relaed: 算下来很好的 除以8 一个月100 有100m共享也不错阿
<Relaed> jyf1987: 嗯，不过这个一般人契约比较麻烦，可能需要公司或者是法人去契约
<lainme> wzlxx: ?我没用过arch
<jyf1987> Relaed: 是么
<wzlxx> lainme, I can use it, but i want to know how can i pack it myself
<wzlxx> lazysnake, , I can use it, but i want to know how can i pack it myself
<Relaed> jyf1987: 貌似是的
<lazysnake> wzlxx: orz.
<lazysnake> wzlxx: just google it! keyword :arch wiki pkgbuild
<wzlxx> lazysnake, OK
<jyf1987> Relaed: 32人也很爽 卖vps不错 划一个人20M
<wzlxx> lainme, sorry about that
<Relaed> 是啊
<happyaron> roylez: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=170
<happyaron> roylez: 您看这个能用么？
<Relaed> 为了满足国内人看youtube之类的要求
<jyf1987> Relaed: 20m可以做服务器了
<jackey> ubuntu 右上角的喇叭调节声音大小没用，是怎么回事
<Relaed> jyf1987: 绰绰有余了
<jyf1987> Relaed: 找it圈的人兜售
<Relaed> jyf1987: 基本上一般的服务器5M就足够了
<JuncoJet> part
<jackey> ubuntu右上角喇叭无法调节音量，是什么原因
<lazysnake> mute?
<jyf1987> Relaed: 话说 加盘国有 鲸鱼肉卖阿 你买过么
<Relaed> jyf1987: 没有 ....
<Relaed> jyf1987: 不敢吃，还有生马肉等等
<jyf1987> Relaed: 鲸鱼肉有什么不敢吃的 俄
<jackey> ubuntu右上角喇叭无法调节音量大小，是什么原因。
<jackey> 大家帮帮忙啊。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 寄生虫，我从小医院里长大的，觉得可怕。
<jyf1987> Relaed: 俄 那你拿显微镜看下所有食品 就得饿死了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 嗯，我们家里人有洁癖
<calebot> 人类是靠细菌才得以生存的
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这个鲸鱼肉你们能从日本搞来中国卖么
<jyf1987> Relaed: 呵呵
<jyf1987> calebot: 那倒是不假 肠道里就这样
<Relaed> jyf1987: 最近食品的进出口很恶心啊
<Warm_HUG> 其实人类只是细菌的农场而已
<jyf1987> Relaed: 怎么个恶心法
<Relaed> jyf1987: 国内的肉类，蔬菜什么的都涨得那么厉害。如果不加点关税，搞不好...
<calebot> 人类是细菌的移动房屋啊
<Relaed> jyf1987: 进口的都比国产的便宜了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 农民不要吃饭了
<jyf1987> Relaed: 俄 到了一定时候会降价的 否则到时候居民生活不能保障 土共有点怕
<jyf1987> Relaed: 那你就错了 国内历来是农民贴补城市
<Relaed> jyf1987: 呵呵，真可怕 ....
<calebot> 乡村不怕，城市才可怕
<calebot> 镇压乡村多简单啊
<Relaed> calebot: 又不是没有演习过
<Relaed> calebot: 碾压啊 ...
<microcai> jyf1987: 怕个P，难道还反了不成？
<jyf1987> microcai: 天天跟你闹 你也活得不开心呢
<microcai> jyf1987: 闹个P，有 GFW 挡着呢
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<Relaed> 闹啥，这里都是既得利益者
<jyf1987> microcai: 俄 gfw跟这有p关系
<XwinX> jyf1987: 谁闹抓谁
<UU123> 哈哈
<jyf1987> XwinX: 许多穷人穷得都没饭吃 你抓去呗
<microcai> XwinX: 对
<XwinX> jyf1987: 直接打死
<SysHack> 莫谈国事。
<microcai> jyf1987: 吃都吃不起，打架更没力气，抓都不需要
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那人家给你点火什么的
<jyf1987> 给你袭警什么的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 打死
<microcai> jyf1987: 到哪里买点火的东西？
<UU123> 2012直接不就省事了么
<XwinX> jyf1987: P民只会烧自己
<jyf1987> microcai: 看 这次上海的着火
<microcai> jyf1987: 吃不起，还哪有力气袭警
<Relaed> jyf1987: 你不会说是人为的吧 …. 这里面住得都是老年退休教师诶 。。
<microcai> jyf1987: 再说，袭警又不是袭官老爷
<jyf1987> microcai: 你要等饿死的时候才去吃饭？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 我只是说说而已
<microcai> jyf1987: 我现在就很饿 ....
<SysHack> 英文原版书好贵啊
<jyf1987> microcai: 把电脑卖了
<Warm_HUG> 2011年12月份前卖电脑
<SysHack> 有谁买过 advanced programming in unix environment second edition么？
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ... 电脑是我全部家当了不能卖 ...
<SysHack> 没人买过么？
<UU123> ipad呢
<Warm_HUG> SysHack: blp4th都没看完呢
<UU123> O:-)
<jyf1987> microcai: 那不就是了 你现在就可以去杀人放火
<microcai> jyf1987: 没力气 .. 我现在只有打字的力气
<jyf1987> microcai: 那你就只好饿死的那种了
<microcai> 恩
<microcai> 所以得靠你们了
<microcai> 加油
<jyf1987> 饿死前把电脑给我
<microcai> 打了土匪给我分粮食
<jackey> ubuntu 用哪个音量管理器好一些啊，
<SysHack> Warm_HUG: 那是什么？
<ofan> SysHack: 怎么买
<ofan> SysHack: 影音的？
<ofan> s/影音/影印
<microcai> jackey: 快捷键
<Warm_HUG> SysHack: beginning linux programming 4th edtion
<microcai> jackey: 到快捷键里设置一下
<SysHack> ofan: 我想在亚马逊买
<ofan> SysHack: 额..
<roylez> happyaron: 马马虎虎应该可以用的吧
<Hiphen> 听说有课
<happyaron> roylez: 哦。
<channinggod> 上海这个……谁有韩寒解说视频分享一下
<Relaed> 好像国内已经看不到了
<srdgame> 上海？
<kdlijian> channinggod: 博客里不也说了吗
<jackey> 遇到个奇怪的问题笔记本话筒声音调到最大，自己就慢慢走到静音，怎么回事啊。
<happyaron> nihui: 晚上加油啊，:)
<nihui> happyaron: git stash 是什么
<nihui> happyaron: 中文怎么翻译的?
<happyaron> nihui: 不知道。
<nihui> .........
<soiamso> jackey: 是软件问题?
<jackey> soiamso:不知是怎么回事啊，处动往下滑
<jackey> soiamso:笔记本自带的MIC，外置MIc,都可以有声音，但杂音太大，同时滑块会自己跑到静音。
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 好了。转到btrfs了。现在我在arch了
<hceasy> 热烈祝贺本人多普达手机运行安卓系统成功
<ReiFFEXzyx> btrfs...
<lazysnake> ReiFFEXzyx: 呃
<ReiFFEXzyx> ubuntu10.10 用btrfs相当恶心
<lazysnake> ReiFFEXzyx: 就差源里的testing没打开了。:-D
<hceasy> 奇怪了
<hceasy> 不让刷屏？
<SysHack> hceasy: 多普达啥型号啊
<hceasy> ８３８
<SysHack> hceasy: 原来是Windows？
<hceasy> 恩
<ReiFFEXzyx> 用VNC玩Linux吧
<SysHack> hceasy: 不晓得我的三星 i718+能用Windows不 哈哈
<hceasy> 你给买？
<SysHack> hceasy: 错了 能装安卓不 呵呵、
<hceasy> 搜索　关键次　ｗｒｉｎｇ　ｌｉｎｕｘ
<hceasy> 可简单其实
<jackey> 声卡驱动也装了最新的，可就是不行。
<SysHack> hceasy: 搜不到
<hceasy> 骨骼
<SysHack> hceasy: 你的拼写是对的？
<hceasy> wing linux
<lazysnake> 我汗。全角输入
<hceasy> 谷歌艘
<SysHack> hceasy: cpu不支持的飘过 我的床铺、
<SysHack> hceasy: 我的cpuMarvell PXA270
<hceasy> ，。，，，
<zhang_> flh:你上次给我的那个透明的终端叫什么名字来着
<hceasy> 我的没有声音
<zhang_> flh:好像叫什么rvxt
<SysHack> hceasy: 就支持一种cpu无语
<gebjgd> zhang_: lxterminal termial gnome-terminal xfceterminal都支持假透明
<zhang_> gebjgd:好的谢谢,我知道了rvxt,呵呵是这个,我在电脑上装了这个
<hceasy> 好像只是测试
<SysHack> hceasy: 算了 还是在g7上玩安卓吧 备用机上没法使
<wuyizhao> 有支持真透明的吗？
<somebre> 谁能帮帮我啊
<lazysnake> somebre: hello
<somebre> 我想问下ubuntu下的emacs中的gnus邮件设置
<SysHack> lazysnake: 为啥名字是绿色啊
<lazysnake> SysHack: 啥子名字是绿色“？
<lazysnake> SysHack: 我的？
<SysHack> lazysnake: 是啊
<lazysnake> SysHack: 我也不知道。
<pityonline> 忘了标题away了……
<lazysnake> SysHack: http://imagebin.org/123467 你看下，这么多颜色，哪问得完哦
<aprilus> 有人用firefox sync扩展没，怎么一直提示同步发生错误
<flh> zhanglong: 问过我？
<tenzu> pityonline: 你又火了
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯，上火了……
<tenzu> pityonline: 奶妈粉丝这是把你往火坑里推啊
<qwebirc8741> <CRU_> Anyone happen to be an expert with video playback on ubuntu.  All my flash playback is jumpy /choppy (other video, like tv tuner, is great)
<zhanglong> 问什么啊
<hutong> hihi
<zhanglong> msg hutong
<flh> zhanglong: 对不起，名字相近的原因
<hutong> 这人气不错啊
<zhanglong> msg怎么用啊
<qwebirc8741> 怎么设置默认播放器？
<qwebirc8741> 电脑里似乎好多个播放器。。。
<qwebirc8741> 音乐播放器
<zhanglong> 有兄弟用QT吗
<qwebirc8741> exaile music player
<Warm_HUG> whoami
<zrqlx126> 首选项--默认应用程序
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: you are old Kong
<somebre> 谁用emacs?
<qwebirc8741> ok了
<flh> qwebirc8741: 什么系统，想用什么播放器，可能要说清楚点
<flh> qwebirc8741: 好了？
<qwebirc8741> 恩
<zhanglong> emacs刚学着用
<nihui> zhanglong: qt 什么
<somebre> 你用GNUS的没?
<flh> qwebirc8741: exaile music playe 头一次看见，好玩不，是音频,还是音频视频全吃的？
<zhanglong> qtcreator
<nihui> zhanglong: 没用过...
<somebre> 怎么能用emacs里的gnus收发邮件呢?
<somebre> gnus.el文件到底是放在哪个目里面的
<pocoyo> somebre: .gnus.el可以放在~/目录下。
<AndChat> qt c++ --> windows
<SysHack> 现在qt比gtk火热啊
<AndChat> 为撒？
<zhanglong> QT跨平台
<flh> 朴树-生如夏花.mp3
<AndChat> gtk也是啊
<somebre> 可是没用啊.出现在这样的错误:/bin/usr/mail is not an executable.setting mail-interactive to t.
<somebre> 是/usr/bin
<nihui> gtk 在 windows 下的样子不和谐
<zhanglong> QT可以跨到手机上去
<lazysnake> orz
<zhanglong> 诺基亚全面支持QT
<zy> ucweb能否移植到这儿来啊
<AndChat> ……普通软件又不需要图形效果
<Relaed> python is a first class citizen in Nokia
<pocoyo> somebre:  heirloom-mailx 这个没有装？
<lazysnake> 神啊，看29秒。。。当名画变成3d的时候:-D
<AndChat> nokia的什么有python?
<pocoyo> somebre:  heirloom-mailx 这个没有装？? 需要安装接收的程序。
<flh> 索取irssi开启私聊窗口的命令？
<somebre> 用apt-get安装么?
<kdlijian> flh: /msg nick message
<AndChat> nihui晚上再讲点qt编程类的东西呗。
<flh> kdlijian: 谢谢了，“亲爱的”
<AndChat> ……
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<ofan> ....
<jackey> 晕，要疯了，求助，话筒的音量总是自动跑到0，而且好大杂音
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 还好不？
<AndChat> 螺丝刀
<jackey> 大家都来帮下我啊。
<AndChat> 用螺丝刀卸下来…
<jackey> 公司经常用skype开会，一打开skype话筒音量就自动跑到0
<XwinX> jackey: skype会自动调间量的
<XwinX> jackey: 可以去掉
<XwinX> jackey: 我这里会自动调到10%
<jackey> XwinX :这样啊，怎么去啊。
<jackey> XwinX:而且我的skype音频设置只有pulse 一项
<jackey> XwinX: 调好了，但杂音比声音大，怎么弄啊。
<jyf1987> XwinX: fu
<SysHack> jackey: 耳机问题 或者声卡驱动问题了
<jackey> SysHack: 刚重装过，还是那样。
<hceasy> 水牛
<hceasy> 水牛在不
<hceasy> 呼叫水牛
<AndChat> 谁给个人比较多的英文聊天频道啊？
 * pocoyo fuck hceasy 
<AndChat> ……水牛谁？
<happyaron> AndChat: #ubuntu 只能用英文，去吧
<AndChat> ……去转转 thanks
 * hceasy KILL POCOYO
 * hceasy KILL POCOYO
<lubcat> ......要出事？
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<roylez> tenzu: 猪哥
<happyaron> roylez: Fok上个月见的我，到现在还没给我sign key
<happyaron> 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<roylez> happyaron: fok是谁？
<happyaron> roylez: foka
<happyaron> roylez: Anthony Fok
<roylez> happyaron: ....不懂
<roylez> happyaron: ooo... ubuntu tweak
<roylez> happyaron: 对吧？
<happyaron> roylez: 呃，那是TX
<happyaron> roylez: 和foka没啥联系。
<tenzu> 安东尼法克？
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<hceasy> 谁给找个能用昵称补全的ｉｒｃ聊天软件
<happyaron> tenzu: 佛克
<happyaron> lol
<roylez> 记糊涂了
<happyaron> hceasy: irssi
<happyaron> hceasy: xchat
<roylez> tenzu: 你是不是故意少说一个字的？
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> roylez: 你懂的
<Warm_HUG> 嗯，还没到时间呢
<lubcat> 内涵帝。
<hceasy> 手机用的
<tenzu> lubcat: ubuntu挂U盘是挂在桌面的？
<roylez> tenzu: 挂在哪里，重要吗？
<lubcat> tenzu: 。。。。哦。记错了。想成硬盘了。
<AndChat> #ubuntu 人是挺多，没人说话…
<tenzu> roylez: 不重要，不过我记得默认挂在/media或者别的什么地方
<lubcat> tenzu: 是/mnt或是/media
<pocoyo> hceasy: 手机上有tab?
<lubcat> tenzu: 呵呵。。这就去改。
<AndChat> 手机上有功能键，不过没有好用的软件啊。
 * Warm_HUG 四面八方的拜
<jyf1987> 手机也可以 linux嘛
<tenzu> android里面能用命令行么？有bash么？
<AndChat> 有
<tenzu> iOS咧？
<AndChat> 有人推荐个英语频道哇？神了，好多人，没人说话球…
<Warm_HUG> 有啥办法能禁止屏幕的休眠么？是nvidiafb驱动的framebuffer下面
<Warm_HUG> 搜不到啊搜不到，打滚ing
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 打滚有啥用
<SysHack> Warm_HUG: 我的N卡 休眠就起你来
<AndChat> 屏幕休眠是窗口管理器的东西，看设置呗
<SysHack> 起不来
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 不知道啊不知道
<Warm_HUG> SysHack: 啥，没懂
<Warm_HUG> SysHack: 是休眠就傻掉了么？
<AndChat> 嗯，休眠挂起都会死掉。
<SysHack> AndChat: 很恼火的
<AndChat> 这东西一直没法解决，可能是相关软件没有很进。
<AndChat> AndChat 不好用，android下还有什么好用的irc软件？
<hceasy> 全键盘的当然有
<AndChat> 不能点击别人的名字啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 奶妈粉丝这是把你往火坑里推啊 是啥意思？
<lubcat> pityonline: 估计是没瞧那贴。
<pityonline> lubcat: 哪贴？
<tenzu> pityonline: 截屏被5毛看到你就等着跑路吧，木哈哈哈哈哈~~~
<pityonline> lubcat: 今天上班光忙了
<lubcat> 又见到pityonline了：)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 附件
<widon> vim用久了，手指痛啊~~
<pityonline> tenzu: 什么截屏？
<pityonline> lubcat: 什么附件？
<lubcat> 图片
<lubcat> 水区。
<tenzu> pityonline: 水区一个帖
<roylez> widon: +1
<roylez> widon: 用鼠标更痛
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦。
<pityonline> happyaron: 今天晚上要讲KDE吗？
<gebjgd> roylez: 主席没请个小秘？帮你输入？
<tenzu> 不打字手不痛
<widon> roylez, 真很疼
<roylez> gebjgd: 没钱
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯， nihui 讲kde
<roylez> 下班了，nnd，不想干了
<gebjgd> roylez: 太假了
<widon> 偶尔用用鼠标还可以调节一下
<gebjgd> roylez: 哭穷
<tenzu> 恭送主席~~
<roylez> gebjgd: 全世界都知道我穷
<pityonline> happyaron: good
<gebjgd> roylez: 我就看到你富裕了
<tenzu> 我证明，主席穷
<pityonline> nihui: 先拜见一下老师 :P
<cfy> 讲座开始了？
<cfy> happyaron: 有排出来了？
<happyaron> cfy: 早呢。
<cfy> happyaron: 什么时候？有没有每天的讲座时间表？
<happyaron> cfy: kde啊，今天 nihui 讲。
<happyaron> cfy: 每天 20 点
<pityonline> tenzu: lubcat 看到那贴子了
<lubcat> hoho..
<cfy> happyaron: 以后的讲座排出来了么？
<happyaron> cfy: 周四讲内核，明天的要过一会儿定。
<happyaron> cfy: 周五的还没想好。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<linuxmi> hello
<linuxmi> hello
<cfy> linuxmi: hi
<linuxmi> have anybody?
<linuxmi> heh
<tenzu> linuxmi: nobody
<linuxmi> hi tenzu
<AndChat> 讲内核？
<linuxmi> 好啊
<happyaron> AndChat: 嗯，周四 Eric Miao
<tenzu> hi linuxmi
<AndChat> 有讲座摘要就好了
<linuxmi> irrsi不会用 聊天还不习惯啊
<linuxmi> tenzu  你在用什么系统啊
<tenzu> linuxmi: arch
<pityonline> nihui: happyaron 请问今晚讲座的主题是什么？
<happyaron> AndChat: 讲座主要的内容其实是交互，有问题可以提出来。
<Destine> tenzu, 嗨，我是新手，请多关照。
<tenzu> Destine: 姐
<linuxmi> 这里面的兄弟会不会鄙视用ubuntu的啊
<happyaron> linuxmi: ...那先鄙视我吧...
<tenzu> 不用ubuntu的才会被BS吧？
<pityonline> nihui: happyaron KDE哪方面的？单说KDE好像有点儿笼统
<happyaron> God bs...
<linuxmi> 在终端里聊天  这还真是第一次
<AndChat> 交互？是在原理上阐述还是结合…
<happyaron> pityonline: 我不知道啊， nihui 自己定
<Destine> linuxmi, 我也用ubuntu的啊，ubuntu是不是个不太好的啊？
<tenzu> 吃饭去了，你们聊吧
<linuxmi> 呵呵 我喜欢ubuntu
<Destine> happyaron, 你是大牛？
<szl1997> I like too
<pityonline> happyaron: 好像 nihui 人没在
<happyaron> AndChat: 有啥问题提问就行。
<happyaron> Destine: 我是老小
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯。
<linuxmi> 有人用irrsi吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: 时间还早
<Destine> lidaobing, irrsi是什么啊？
<happyaron> linuxmi: 不知道那东西，irrsi
<Destine> linuxmi, irrsi是什么？
<linuxmi> 我现在就是用irrsi和你们聊天的
<ofan> irssi?
<linuxmi> 是一个基于命令行的聊天软件
<MaskRay> happyaron: 怎么回事？开大讲坛吗？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯
<Destine> linuxmi, 命令行？怎么聊啊？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你来贡献个session不？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 在
<gebjgd> pityonline: 他在#archlinux-cn里
<happyaron> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=303878
<linuxmi> 很少用irc频道聊天
<linuxmi> ubuntu10.10好用吧？呵呵
<AndChat> 内核交互？从哪个角度啊？编程还是使用？能具体点麽？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 这个活动什么时候开始的？
<linuxmi> 最近手头痒了 准备搞个fedora14用用
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - IRC 课堂活动欢迎大家来参与
<ofan> http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/15/420m-people-in-china-have-internet-access-99-use-baidu-for-search/
<Destine> linuxmi, 哇，你是大牛！
<pityonline> gebjgd: happyaron OK thx
<ofan> 99%..
<happyaron> MaskRay: 今天是第三天
<happyaron> linuxmi: 拜见大牛
<ofan> 百度又亮了
<linuxmi> 问大家一个问题啊 我在ubuntu下编辑了/etc/fstab文件 把非ntfs分区写上去了 开机后自动挂载了 可是当我在ubuntu里删除ntfs分区的数据时，他不进回收站而是直接删除了，怎么解决啊
<happyaron> linuxmi: 新手 or 大牛？
<linuxmi> 介于新手和大牛之间
<AndChat> ……回收站？windows 的东西，别找了
<linuxmi> ubuntu里也有回收站啊
<linuxmi> 我是说在ubuntu下删除ntfs分区的数据不到ubuntu的回收站
<hceasy> 帮我找聊天软件
<linuxmi> 而是直接删除了
<AndChat> 前几天讲的什么啊？
<Destine> linuxmi, 回收站是啥？
<linuxmi> 这个该怎么解决呢？
<hceasy>  你们刷屏太快了
<linuxmi> destine  劳烦你给看看啊
<AndChat> 文件系统的问题甭解决了
<Destine> linuxmi, 我是新来的呀。
<linuxmi> 如果我不在fstab中写ntfs分区那么重启后手动挂载ntfs分区  删东西是进回收站的
<linuxmi> 这下我就搞不明摆了
 * hceasy fuck pocoyo
<ofan> - -
<AndChat> ……
<ieleec> 谁能告诉我怎么解决局域网内有人用p2p终结者限速的问题。。。
<AndChat> 拔网线
<happyaron> ieleec: 找网管
<ofan> ieleec: 人肉之
<Freebuilder> 有用 vim 的吗？
<ieleec> happyaron 没别的办法了么。。。
<ofan> Freebuilder: 有
<ieleec> ofan 只能这样了。。。
<happyaron> ieleec: 这是最好的办法。
<linuxmi> 我用vim
<pityonline> ieleec: 可以静态绑定吧
<Freebuilder> 我这怎么 taglist 和 winmanager 一起工作不正常啊？
<ieleec> pityonline 我们是校园网锐捷认证 不知道怎么弄
<linuxmi> freebuilder  有什么事吗？
<AndChat> ……
<ofan> Freebuilder: winmanager不好用
<ieleec> pityonline 我google一下看看 晚上什么讲座？
<pityonline> ieleec: 那玩意能给校园网限速吗？
<pityonline> ieleec: nihui 讲KDE
<ieleec> pityonline 应该是可以，我们一个寝室楼有一个路由器
<pityonline> ieleec: 启用arp防火墙就可以了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 别看网上的用winmanager的，这玩意最后更新是02年的..
<ieleec> pityonline 同学已经把能试的arp防火墙都试了 知道他的IP但是对他美版发
<ofan> http://mg8.org/processing/bt.html 图示bt原理...
<ofan> 用fx看看卡不卡
<ieleec> pityonline 好了 换回windows 找解决办法 谢谢你了
<ofan> 用fx4的看看卡不卡
<happyaron> ieleec: 你找到他ip就能找到他mac，让网管把他疯了就好了。
<AndChat> 大牛们平时在哪个论坛玩？
<happyaron> ieleec: 学反正校园一般都要帐户绑定mac
<Freebuilder> ofan, 看到了，是 02 年的。另外有个 winmanager.vba 的是 09 年的，也不正常。
<happyaron> AndChat: 大牛不上论坛
<banban> 今天irc果然人多阿 娃哈哈
<ieleec> happyaron 那我们可以通过静态绑定解决么？
<AndChat> 那都干什么呢？
<ofan> Freebuilder: 我就用过一次，没什么意思.. 就是同时多开几个buffer
<happyaron> ieleec: 也要找网管。要arp双向绑定才有效。
<ofan> ieleec: 你怎么知道他用p2p终结者
<pityonline> ieleec: p2pover就是欺骗你的网卡，让它把装了p2pover的电脑网卡的mac认成路由器的mac，所以网速就归那台装了p2pover的电脑控制了，如果启用了arp防火墙就可以阻止这种arp攻击，当然arp静态绑定也行
<AndChat> happyaron: 那都干什么呢？
<ieleec> ofan 同学用的防火墙侦测出来的 我也纳闷 彩影ARP防火墙
<pityonline> ieleec: 没那么神吧
<ofan> ieleec: 其实那个不怎么准
<ofan> ieleec: 你也装个arp防火墙就行
<pityonline> ieleec: 现在内网很多电脑里都有360，那玩意儿有个arp防火墙，可以探测到arp攻击，我见过
<channinggod> 你也装个arp防火墙就行
<pityonline> ieleec: 用arp静态绑定也可以的，这样那个p2pover就不能强制更换你的网关mac了
<happyaron> ieleec: 你把自己的arp隐藏起来，只响应网关对你的arp请求，同时你这里静态绑定网管mac
<ieleec> 我同学有装金山arp防火墙的 还有彩影的 还有360的 各种都有 但是一旦显示他开始攻击大家都集体掉线～
<happyaron> ieleec: 网关
<happyaron> ieleec: 那么就是arp双向绑定，网关服务器被攻击了
<ieleec> pityonline 是不是要找网管弄 据说是双向绑定
<happyaron> ieleec: 如果那些软件都不好用，就只能找网关
<pityonline> ieleec: happyaron 说了
<happyaron> ieleec: 不能用的原因是网关的arp缓存也被改写了。
<srdgame> 直接帶個磚頭找到機主
<lazysnake> 有用twitter的吗？给个可用代理的客户端所。
<srdgame> 搞啥軟件，直接上磚頭
<ofan> srdgame: agree!
<AndChat> 什么是双向绑定？arp在网关也有？
<happyaron> AndChat: 当然有。
<ofan> lazysnake: 基本都可以用代理
<zingfox> pip.io墙内刷推
<lazysnake> ofan: 比如？
<happyaron> AndChat: 网关把一个ip和你的mac绑定在一起
<srdgame> ofan: 以前我還在上學的時候就是那樣，有人開那種東西，我們就集體在樓道裏面喊，抓緊關了，不然找到磚頭伺候。 之後再也沒有人開那種東西了
<lazysnake> ofan: 我要一个client。
<zingfox> 不过要先翻出去授权应用
<AndChat> 噢
<lazysnake> ofan: pidgin的插件一开就crash. orz
<happyaron> AndChat: 你自己的和网关的arp缓存都要静态化
<ieleec> 我网络方面的基础知识还是太少了  很多不知道 比如隐藏我的arp之类的
<channinggod> 只有以毒攻毒，大家多几个装P2Pover的，集体在设置里永久禁用那台机子，多KICK几次
<ofan> lazysnake: chromedbird twhirl DestoryTwitter2
<happyaron> ieleec: 那就找网管，双向绑定
<cfy> AndChat: 用arptables
<lazysnake> channinggod: 找个砖头行了。哪那么麻烦。
<ofan> srdgame: 哈
<cfy> AndChat: 可以让别人不知道你的mac.这样做到防止的效果
<ieleec> happyaron 你的意思是单向绑定的时候是不是ip就是静态的了？
<happyaron> ieleec: 连接的时候绑定即可
<AndChat> 吃饭喽
<ieleec> 恩 谢谢大家了 我再研究研究  网上搜到的方法大多都是自己也下载一个p2p终结者然后和他对着干 我觉得这和他有什么区别嘛
<happyaron> ieleec: 主动的方法就联系网管双向绑定
<happyaron> ieleec: 被动的技术方法就是隐藏你的MAC
<srdgame> ieleec: 磚頭吧。
<jgjgjgj> 抓包分析不就知道是谁了？
<cfy> jgjgjgj: 人家改了mac咋办呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 今晚是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 抓到帐号就行了
<happyaron> edison0354: kde
<edison0354> happyaron: 谁？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。倒是
<happyaron> cfy: 遇到这种情况找到帐号，网管应该对其严惩
<happyaron> edison0354: nihui 讲
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<ofan> cfy: 不要以为他跟你一样聪明...  用这种下三滥玩意的都比较2
<srdgame> 網管能輕易找到是誰做的
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，应该都是脚本小子
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么有帐号？h3c的网络？
<ieleec> happyaron 双向绑定的时候是不是每次连接网络都要绑定一次？
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 跑了
<happyaron> cfy: 他是锐捷的吧。
<SysHack> 还不下班啊 大家
<edison0354> 苹果：『明天将又会是个让您难以忘怀的一天。』
<edison0354> 难道明晚又得熬夜？
<cfy> happyaron: 锐捷这样的？我这里貌似无法欺骗的。
<happyaron> cfy: h3c技术比较好。
<cfy> SysHack: 学生的说，也有已经下班的了吧
<jgjgjgj> 查路由，缩小范围，然后PING加抓包分析，看谁的一样
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。要是有客户端开源就好了:)不过现在也不错。
<SysHack> cfy: 下班前服务器报警 郁闷的说。
<cfy> SysHack: 呵呵。悲剧
<SysHack> 现在网管软件都给人拿来干坏事了。
<SysHack> 不能不说是悲剧啊
<lazysnake> :-D找板砖
 * SysHack good bye!大家 晚上见
<jgjgjgj> DNS劫持难不
<SysHack> jgjgjgj: open帐号帮你开了。请查收邮件
<jgjgjgj> 谢谢
<happyaron> SysHack: 那种网管软件本来就是流氓软件
<lubcat> ..
<happyaron> SysHack: 不是网管应该干的事。
<lubcat> 有个最大的流氓。
<SysHack> jgjgjgj: 如果有问题 mail我就可以了。
<lubcat> 一直在管着网
<SysHack> happyaron: 呵呵 存在即合理 想办法解决吧。
<kwater> 以邪治邪..
<jgjgjgj> DNS劫持难不
<SysHack> 物理解决比较好
<SysHack> jgjgjgj: 不难
<srdgame> http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/ 現在是做啥用的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: List of projects - ViewGit
<happyaron> SysHack: 网管应该通过路由器让所有网管软件失效，这才是本事 :)
<SysHack> happyaron: 那是不太现实的。
<ofan> 有没有chrome用的  支付宝插件？？？
<happyaron> SysHack: 大部分时候可以实现
<happyaron> SysHack: 但是比较费神
<SysHack> happyaron: 晚上聊。
<jackey> ubuntu下有没有局域网管理软件
<jackey> SysHack : ubuntu下有没有局域网管理的软件，命令行也行。
<kwater> jackey: 是要中间人攻击型的干涉吗？
 * JuncoJet hi there
<jackey> kwater: 恩，是的。
<JuncoJet> Guest23903 zy ? 终于 ？
<happyaron> delectate: 啥时候来贡献一个session？
<kwater> jackey: 我们可以一起学 ...  google
<delectate> happyaron: session?
<jackey> kwater: ：－D
<delectate> happyaron: 呃，我英语不好的……
 * MaskRay happyaron 到处拉人入伙……
<happyaron> delectate: 就是你来讲一节如何
<Wm> 顶楼上
<ofan> http://www.google.com/hotpot
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯，你来试试不？
<ofan> google hotpot...
<zy> xorg太占cpu,不用行不
<delectate> happyaron: 呃，我讲什么哦……什么都不会呢……
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我没水平……
<delectate> happyaron: 要不你拟定个提纲？
<jackey> happyaron 今晚谁是主讲，讲什么
<happyaron> delectate: 我是你blog的订阅者，哈哈
<happyaron> delectate: 咱们私下讨论你的主题
<happyaron> jackey: nihui kde
<delectate> happyaron: 感谢订阅哦
<happyaron> :)
<pityonline> delectate: 我也订阅了
<lazysnake> delectate: XD我也订阅了
<jackey> happyaron:我不会的
<delectate> pityonline ， lazysnake: 感谢您的支持
<JuncoJet> 都在say what
<JuncoJet> 怎么都中英混合的……
<lubcat> something..
<lazysnake> delectate: 谢谢你在写博客，。看你的博客是种享受。:-D
<jackey> happyaron：感觉听讲座可以学到知识，以后多开些。
<ofan> JuncoJet: pourquoi?
<delectate> lazysnake: thx ～:-D
<lubcat> 嗯。瞧过制作动态头像的那篇。觉得非常实用呢
<AndChat> ？哪个博客，瞧瞧呀
<JuncoJet> Linux中的浏览器  有没有那个自动代理脚本的？
<edison0354> delectate: 你讲吧，顺便叫banban来让大家围观下～:-D
<lazysnake> AndChat: deleak.com好像是这样写的
<edison0354> happyaron: 你啥时候讲？
<JuncoJet> pac代理？
<zy> 在这儿能学到什么？
<edison0354> JuncoJet: switchy就是
<delectate> edison0354: 呵呵
<JuncoJet> edison0354: 切换，开关
<JuncoJet> 大概是这样吧
<edison0354> JuncoJet: chrome里的switchy就可以啊
<srdgame> 誰推舉一個RDP的軟件，自帶那個很難用，還不如上一版。
<banban> delectate: 加油 :)
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，最近时间比较紧
<JuncoJet> Linux貌似翻xx墙软件不多啊
<delectate> banban: 老婆～
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，我看你每天在IRC上……
<delectate> banban: 加油:)
<banban> delectate: 看你半天不说话 原来在irc呢 呵呵
<edison0354> happyaron: 要准备保送了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 没
<edison0354> banban: delectate  强势围观
<happyaron> edison0354: 天天挂机，有空说两句
<delectate> banban: 说啦～其实是你没看到呢 :D
<edison0354> happyaron: 那是UB那边的事？
<happyaron> edison0354: 学习的事
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 那不就是准备考试嘛
<JuncoJet> banban: happyaron  啥？
<edison0354> 话说过几天谁考六级？
<lubcat> 今天天气 还真不错类。
<JuncoJet> 什么关系？
<edison0354> lubcat: 能看到月亮
<lubcat> 哦。嗯！
<AndChat> 什么时候考六级？
<lubcat> 12.20？
<edison0354> AndChat: 12月份吧
<AndChat> 那还早呢
<AndChat> ……
<lubcat> 嗯。提前一周再准备吧
<szl1997> banban: delectate  强势围观
<ofan> 12月吧
<ofan> 裸考
<szl1997> 四级都没过的人飘过。。。
<AndChat> 话说大牛都在irc上挂吗？
<zy> 安装chrome的命令是什么
<ofan> AndChat: 基本是.. 比啥群都靠谱
<delectate> zy: 下，解包，装
<ofan> AndChat: 还有maillist
<zy> 不能直接安装么
<lubcat> tweak....
<delectate> zy: arch可以，ubuntu貌似要加ppa源
<zy> arch好学不
<AndChat> 这还靠谱？…连名字都可以随便
<delectate> zy: 从ubuntu平滑过度，无困扰
<zy> 具体说来？
<edison0354> ofan: 裸考也就是维持在能过的水平……
<delectate> zy: 没有障碍
<ofan> edison0354: 能过就行.. 四六级本来就没啥意思
<ofan> edison0354: 这次保险也有泄题
<edison0354> CCTV1 《新闻联播》：国内CPI轻微上扬9.8%，老百姓认为对生活无碍。CCTV4 《海峡新闻》：岛内物价高涨4.5%，民众高呼无法生存。
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> edison0354: 还在看ccav呀？
<tenzu> edison0354: 你要被跨省了
<zy> delectate, 起码咋样安装arch吧
<edison0354> lazysnake: 校内某人状态
<delectate> zy: silly - dong有个安装教程，搜一下吧
<lazysnake> edison0354: :-D
<edison0354> tenzu: 那我去陕西投靠你
<edison0354> 研究生同学都在忙找对象，大学同学都在忙结婚，高中同学都在忙造人，初中同学都在忙换尿布，小学同学都在忙孩子就学问题，真的是情何以堪······
<edison0354> 上联：大四的看大三的如何教大二的追大一的 下联：大一的请教大二的为什么大三的甩掉大四的 横批：追来甩去
<tenzu> edison0354: 你还不如去长沙找神
<zy> delectate, 难不？我E文不懂的
<edison0354> tenzu: 那我去找gebge去
<delectate> zy: 还可以吧……对于新手来说，ubuntu最有好
<edison0354> tenzu: 忘了他名字咋写了……
<lazysnake> edison0354: gebjgd
<lazysnake> edison0354: XD两个一组，作为城市名的缩写
<edison0354> lazysnake: 这ID长的好诡异……
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。专心仔细阿。。
<lazysnake> edison0354: XD两个一组，作为城市名的缩写
<tenzu> edison0354: 神是不用凡间名字的
<zy> delectate:ubuntu对我来说已经适应了，但总觉得还不够
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<edison0354> cfy: 一会儿开始传热
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵
<delectate> zy: 指哪方面不足？
<happyaron> cfy: 来贡献个session不？
<zy> delectate,：不够精简
<delectate> zy: 那你可以尝试一下arch
<zy> delectate, 很多东西可能我都用不到
<edison0354> happyaron: destine啥时候来贡献个？
<zy> delectate, 越来越觉得它有点肥
<delectate> zy: arch安装完后只有控制台，剩下的桌面什么的，都要自己安装设置
<happyaron> edison0354: 她和我差不多，没空啊。
<edison0354> 前面有一妞在吃碗饭……
<delectate> happyaron: 呵呵，到处拉人呢 :D
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<Kandu> zy: arch 更加肥
<happyaron> delectate: 以后打算每个月都办，但不一定一起搞这么久
<edison0354> happyaron: 时间就像乳沟，挤挤总会有的……
<zy> delectate, 如果窗口能够配置fluxbox,就够了，
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<tenzu> zy: 你可以用alternate版ubuntu
<delectate> zy: wiki都有
<AndChat> ……有道理
<delectate> tenzu: hi～
<tenzu> delectate: yo~小伙子
<edison0354> happyaron: :-D
<lazysnake> zy: 有u盘吗？dd那个镜像就能安装了
<edison0354> tenzu: 你多大了？
<delectate> tenzu: 帮 happyaron 一下：你来贡献个 session吧
<tenzu> edison0354: 嫩着呢
<zy> tenzu, 我是觉得这个10.04对系统维护的特别好，如果用命令行安装，对我来说难度大，而且可能不好维护，系统坏了怕呀
<delectate> 呃，是session还是leture呢？
<delectate> zy: 坏不了，随便折腾
<zy> lazysnake, U盘是有的
<tenzu> delectate: 我可以讲讲与资本主义网管恶斗突破封锁用吸血雷下载动作片的经历
<delectate> zy: 大不了最后重装，数据什么的丢不了
<delectate> tenzu: 好，支持!
<lazysnake> zy: 看wiki吧。有很多有用的东西是irc里说不完的
<forensic> 自从用了10.04，我再也无法用命令关机了
<lubcat> up
<zy> delectate, 我以前用8.04的时候就坏过，我可是用于工作中的，不是玩的
<delectate> zy: 生产环境，就别瞎折腾了……
<lubcat> 嗯。
<happyaron> delectate: 你对arp防御有经验不？
<szl1997> 请问telepathy-salut这个进程是干吗的？
<delectate> happyaron: 没有
<zy> delectate, 难道说这系统仅是为了玩么
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> szl1997: empathy
<tenzu> zy: 那就虚拟机里装arch练手
<AndChat> 有谁讲讲怎么能当大牛就好了
<delectate> zy: 玩是消遣，服务器大部分都是linux的
<AndChat> 哈哈
<delectate> zy: 很稳定
<szl1997> happyaron：哦，谢谢
<tenzu> happyaron: 8点开始？
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯，晚上八点
<lubcat> yoho..迫不及待了呢
<zy> delectate, 我是用了10.04才觉得稳定，以前一直用8.04不觉得，出过几次毛病
<tenzu> happyaron: 吃太早了，我得买点零食去
<happyaron> k
<delectate> zy: 其实我是arch+10.04的
<lubcat> 零食吃多了。不好。
<delectate> 今晚主讲是谁？
<lubcat> nihui
<kwater> 01
<kwater> 大学毕业三年，几个同学在班群聊天，聊的全是技术，java，xml之类。另一同学家里开厂，早早做上管理者，插不上嘴，心里很不爽，过了半天插了一句：本公司因业务拓展，招聘驾驶员一名，要求：4年java开发经验！顿时群里安静了。。。
<cfy> kwater: 驾驶员？
<cfy> kwater: 才毕业三年阿
<delectate> cfy: 我20，驾龄2年～
<cfy> delectate: 不错。。。我今年刚出来。。
<delectate> cfy: xe一下：怎么进去的 :D
<lubcat> 从哪个出来的。？
<cfy> delectate: @_@
<lazysnake> :-D
<zy> delectate, 如何在这10.04里直接安装arch?
<delectate> zy: 10.04里？ 你确定？
<zy> 是啊
<zy> 我现在用的就是10.04
<delectate> zy: 我是格掉/然后重装，最后挂/home 的
<zy> delectate, 呵呵，那算了，我没有光盘，如果坏了装个系统好烦人的
<Kandu> zy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux
<kwater> cfy: 是冷笑话..
<delectate> Kandu: 给力！
<srdgame> 爲啥tsclient 在ubuntu中是那個150版, 而不是2.0.1版呢？
<edison0354> szl1997: 你你是97年的？
<Kandu> zy: 不過， arch 真的比 ubuntu 肥。
<zy> Kandu, 谢谢，我去看看
<delectate> Kandu: 没有把，感觉还好
<zy> 如果真的肥，我还是免了
<szl1997> edison0354:这个。。。:-S
<flh> zy: sudo debootstrap --arch i386 lenny /mnt http://mirrors.163.com/debian 请参考
<Kandu> delectate: :) 我是做程式開發的，所以越肥越喜歡。像 ubuntu 這樣把庫和頭文件分離的做法就不喜歡。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<Kandu> delectate: 但普通用戶還是用 ubuntu 好。不會裝上自己不需要的東西
<szl1997> edison0354：97年俺都知道暗恋了。。。
<delectate> Kandu: 我是普通用户啦，所以以一般体验为主
<delectate> Kandu: 头文件什么的，就不是很关心了
<lubcat> 。。。97年香港回归
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 你用啥系统做开发用？
<zy> fhl:能够直接装么
<AndChat> 哪个发行版的头文件不是分离的？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: archlinux
<Kandu> AndChat: archlinux
<happyaron> AndChat: 只要你想，哪个都一样
<flh> zy:  不行，换源，版本
<zy> 那还是麻烦
<zy> 我以为象我这样只是换个桌面fluxbox就行
<flh> zy: 我这样装就成了debian的最小基本系统，还要装内核，烦
<dshbusiness> 神奇的事情……
<gebjgd> Arch <-------赞阿
<ofan> nnnd youtube也开始有广告了
<dshbusiness> 最近打开某些网页会被莫名改为www.35635.com这个网站
<zy> 本来想装debian最小版的，可是一直不知如何安装，头痛
<dshbusiness> 有什么办法能够确定原因否？
<flh> 我给你一篇文章看看，我的
<lubcat> 让360邦了？
<flh> zy: 我给你一篇文章看看，我的
<archl> 有什么议题？
<zy> 我没有光驱什么的，如果能够硬盘安装的可以试试，其他的不敢试了
<archl> sugar on a stick
<dshbusiness> 我是在ubuntu下的firefox……居然会出这种事
<lazysnake> http://gfwb.ys168.com/infile/errcl.htm :-D
<archl> 世上无难事。
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。
<flh> zy: http://115.230.68.171/debootstrap安装debian最小系统.txt
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<channinggod> http://v.ent.163.com/video/2010/11/5/J/V6KKMBH5J.html
<channinggod> 看了看 没什么敏感的内容  是韩寒在火灾现场接受优酷采访的
<delectate> 呃，吃了块压缩饼干，没有想象中硬
<Warm_HUG> dshbusiness: 确定不是dns劫持啥的？
<zy> flh:谢谢啊，我试试
<lazysnake> delectate: 应试喝杯水解渴吧
<dshbusiness> Warm_HUG: 不知道啊，刷新一次就正常了
<delectate> lazysnake: 呃……的确没喝，我去试试
<lazysnake> delectate: 小心哦。会很撑的。
<dshbusiness> Warm_HUG: 而且只是偶尔出现，非常偶尔，目前总共就出来3次
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: www.35635.com 这个网址么？我来试试看
<delectate> lazysnake: 没事，我的胃是橡皮的，可以随意伸缩～
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)
<dshbusiness> www.35635.net
<dshbusiness> .net不是.com
<dshbusiness> 我说错了
<banban> delectate: 你吃压缩饼干干什么 不是买了饭吗
<dshbusiness> lazysnake: www.35635.net
<wukong> ubuntu 64 位系统 为什么识别不了4G 内存 bios 里显示的是 4G 系统里显示的是 3G
<delectate> banban: 没吃饱;-)
<jyf1987> microsun是群里的么 貌似有点音响
<szl1997> 压缩饼干这玩意儿没事的时候还是别吃了吧，以为的惨痛经历来说。。。
 * happyaron banban 和 delectate 咋回事呢？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你火星了？
<flh> wukong: 真有这样的事,你 free 一下看看
<edison0354> happyaron: 就那回事
<lubcat> happyaron: 还不明真相呢？
 * happyaron 我火星了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是的
<wukong> flh ： 看了 就是 3G
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 去水区看神贴去。。。。
<lubcat> 话说 水泡压缩饼干。。最解饥了
<channinggod> 似乎，外墙保温材料——那个，苯板，比较恐怖了。不做保温还好，做了简直就是给自己买棺材了，特别是高层，完全没法控制
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: 点了很多次设定为首页了 orz。。没办法修改。不知道你在访问哪个网页的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 链接。。。
<flh> wukong: 我32位都一样用4G
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: 可能得联系一下mozilla公司了。:-D
<dshbusiness> lazysnake: 我也不知道啊，有此访问一个不知道什么的网页，就冒出来了，然后到今天为止，总共出来大概三次
<szl1997> channinggod：外墙保温这块苯板是不咋地。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302666&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tenzu> happyaron: 他们是新一代神雕侠侣
<delectate> channinggod: 今天我们建筑材料还说保本板的问题呢
<wukong> flh : 所以我很郁闷
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯，赞一个。
<flh> wukong: 我32位都一样用4G,内核是vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic-pae 请看清
<dshbusiness> lazysnake: 有什么办法能够确定电脑是否被入侵吗？
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: log吧。太高深。我也搞不懂。反正我都是ufw开着的。
<flh> wukong: 64位我只live cd 了一下，没注意
<gebjgd> wukong: uname -r
<dshbusiness> 嗯，我去看看log有没有，说实话我也看不懂诶
<gebjgd> wukong: 贴出来看看
<ofan> dshbusiness: netstat 监视建立的链接，看last登录的log
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: 这里高手多得是。可能你得问下别人。我真是不懂
<wukong> $ uname -a
<wukong> Linux wliment-laptop 2.6.32-26-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 16:47:18 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dshbusiness> netstat的东西看不懂
<dshbusiness> lazysnake: 嗯，谢谢你！
<gebjgd> wukong: free -lm?
<gebjgd> wukong: 第一行贴出来看看
<flh> gebjgd: 他是内核先错不？
<gebjgd> wukong: Mem:          3891       1892       1999          0        111        883
<lazysnake> dshbusiness: 我晕。你应该谢ofan
<wukong> Mem:          3019       1421       1597          0         71        516
<gebjgd> wukong: 悲剧。。。。
<dshbusiness> 也要感谢的，等我看完log和last再谢谢他
<wzssyqa> wukong: 你确定是64位系统？
<flh> wukong: 试试这样的内核是vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic-pae 请看清
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 不客气
<wukong> 恩
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: <wukong> Linux wliment-laptop 2.6.32-26-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 16:47:18 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dshbusiness> tenzu: …………………………
<wukong> pae 内核是给32位系统用的吧
<wzssyqa> wukong: 或者，是不是有分给集成显卡的？
<wukong> 没有的 我是独立显卡
<gebjgd> wukong: 大悲剧
<wzssyqa> wukong: 你去新立德里找找，如果能找到 pae 这个包，说明你装的不是64位
<dshbusiness> ofan: last表示貌似没有人登录我的系统
<flh> gebjgd: 我没有法，为什么？4G
<wukong> 晕 我装的包都是 amd 64 的 怎么会不是 64位
<dshbusiness> ofan: 上一次重启是14号中午1点，然后有个tty7登录，然后就只有pts/0和pts/1的登录，并且用户名都是我
<gebjgd> wukong: 内存坏了
<gebjgd> wukong: ubuntu坏了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303790
<gebjgd> wukong: 你坏了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<gebjgd> wukong: 就这3种可能
<flh> gebjgd: 他是新装吧，可能
<gebjgd> flh: ubuntu能创造各种奇迹
<gebjgd> 蛤蜊露牙
<gebjgd> 蛤蜊露牙
<dshbusiness> wukong: 应该是3.x个G吧，还是只认出来3G整？
<flh> gebjgd: 真能说呀，我止不住笑出声来了
<gebjgd> flh: 你笑点太低了
<flh> gebjgd: 。。。。
<wukong> bios 可以识别4G
<flh> wukong: 是啊，bois是不是支持
<wukong> 支持吧 它自己都显示的 4096M
<flh> wukong: 看看还有没有其它的内核可换，
<wukong> 恩 我重起 换下
<wukong> thanks everyone
<dshbusiness> wukong: 你看是只能认出3G整还是3G多但不到4G
<wukong> 3G 还差了一点点
<missing> 我的只有3.7g
<ReiFFEXzyx> 水贴真水
<kdlijian> wukong: 你的显卡有没有用内存当显存？
<archl> 水塔娘娘banban
<kwater> wukong: 是否intel 945* 系列chipset ?
<wukong> 没有的 独立显卡
<dshbusiness> 哦，那可能是内核问题了，或者硬件的问题
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 他说他的是独显卡
<flh> gebjgd: 从前啊 为了4g装个64位的xp 可以驱动找呀找呀，就是没，64位，真有点怕了
<wukong> 不是  sis的
<gebjgd> flh: linux上没有这个问题
<flh> gebjgd: 是的
<archl> wukong是什么显卡阿？
<flh> archl: 他重启什么了
<archl> 显卡已经赫然成为Linux桌面下第三重要的部件了。。。
<missing> archl: 前面两部是啥?
<kwater> wukong: 我了解一个情报就是intel 945系列全体瑕疵,  内存识别不够4gb  , 2.5g-3.5g  . 查一下你的sis spec吧 ，
<soiamso> archl: 悟空，像是 amd 的？
<archl> CPU和内存。
<lubcat> 为什么每次盛会之后都要烧掉一栋楼。。。。
 * gebjgd 对wukong 唱:"only yo"
<missing> ...
<flh> gebjgd: ?? 什么意思呀
 * gebjgd 对wukong 唱:"only you~~，4G内存被64位内核认不出来~~~ only you~~~"
<gebjgd> 悟空。你一定会回来和我一起唱这首歌的
<kwater> 19:28:44] wukong (~wukong@xxx) left the channel.
<missing> gebjgd: 今天很风骚啊,我的也认了3.7g而已
<missing> 人家走了,你开心啦
<gebjgd> kwater: 所以我说他会回来的
<ofan> - -
<flh> missing: Mem:       4112556    1142492    2970064          0      89640     493476  debian
<ReiFFEXzyx> ...
<ofan> free -m ..
<missing> flh: 我是用系统监视器看的,free -m似乎多一点也没有4g的好像
<flh>  free -m
<flh>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<flh> Mem:          4016       1107       2908          0         87        482
<archl> 我也没那么多呢。
<archl>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<archl> Mem:          3960       2643       1317          0        100       1379
<archl> -/+ buffers/cache:       1163       2797
<flh> archl: 你的差不多吧
<missing> 等下看看,现在在win下面
<flh> missing: 不是服务器就算了，不识别的
<missing> flh: 为什么?
<flh> missing: win7也不支持4G，服务器的才支持，除非用其它破解的方法
<missing> flh: 你是说32位的?
<flh> missing: 是
<missing> flh: 不是说有pxe还是啥的可以吗?
<kwater> vista=win2008 , win7 = win2008r2
<flh> missing: 我没有用，至少xp是不行，2003当然支持，以前就一直2003了
<missing> flh: 不知道,我是装的readyfor4g搞定的,没有装xp
<flh> missing:是的，这个可以，我用它
<missing> flh: 不过那个水印我没有搞定
<kwater>  readyfor4g会破坏签名 ..
<channinggod> intel是CPU内集成了显卡的才会显示不到4G内存吧
<flh> missing:我是笔记本，hp,有oem什么的支持
<Warm_HUG> grub下面的分区号是正常设备号-1吧？
<missing> flh: 我的也是
<happyaron> nihui: 快到点了，出现吧。
<missing> kwater: 啥签名?
<lubcat> 召唤么？
<happyaron> 他在，没事。
<missing> happyaron: 今天是啥topic啊?
<kwater> missing: 本质上都是修改ntoskrnl ntkrnlpa二进制 ，
<missing> kwater: 是啊
<nihui> missing: 如何参与Ubuntu开发
<flh> kwater: 我是照着说明来一步步做，但不解原理
<nihui> missing: /topic
<missing> nihui: 哦,谢谢,恭候ing~~
<kwater> windowsNT v6/v6.1 vista/w7 最好用x64, 有默认开启安全的签名保护
<happyaron> missing: kde方面的。
<missing> happyaron: 好的,随便问问啦 ooops
<Kandu> happyaron: 今天的課堂上什麼課？
<happyaron> Kandu: kde方面的。
<UU123> 今天晚上不是说要上课的么？
<nihui> happyaron: kde方面的什么?
<happyaron> nihui: 你不讲kde么。。。
<happyaron> nihui: 提前透漏下内容，呵呵
 * edison0354 GNOME党前来围观
<brianzhao> 今天有主题吗
<UU123> 非  前来。。
<edison0354> brianzhao: 有
<archl> 无主题。
<happyaron> brianzhao: 问 nihui
<brianzhao> ok
<nihui> 嗯，会介绍下 plasma 活动和 nepomuk，然后是帮助
<archl> 那么说啥呢。
<brianzhao> 不问了，围观即可
<girlcar> 我来了。
<girlcar> 几点开播？
<edison0354> 8点
 * nihui 延迟 2秒....
<girlcar> thanks
<edison0354> ……
<archl> 围观 KDE讲播员
<brianzhao> 搬好板凳
 * edison0354 今天围观的人好多
 * gebjgd 大喊 "垃圾plasma 垃圾plasma"
<archl> 。。。
<happyaron> ...
<lubcat> 百十号人呢。。
<lubcat> .....
<flh> gebjgd: 跟
<edison0354> happyaron: chromium的源码里面自带ffmpeg-mt了
<nihui> 顺便说说如何加快kde4的速度
<edison0354> ……
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<archl> 今天我来的真不巧。。。
<UU123> G用户的表示听K课
<ReiFFEXzyx> kde的确很慢...
<ReiFFEXzyx> KDE4
<szl1997> 我at的8点报时呢，快了啊
<gebjgd> intel显卡用户在哭泣
<UU123> KDE只是漂亮加载多了吧
<syshack> nv显卡用户在哭泣
<UU123> ATI显卡用户表示不给力
<gebjgd> .....
<archl> KDE不慢吧。我认为和GNOME基本速度相当。
<archl> 部件更快。
<gebjgd> archl: 用intel显卡就知道了
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> archl: 慢的惊心动魄的
<UU123> A卡的不知道会不会慢
<syshack> 我系统启动哦你够狠慢是真的
<happyaron> nihui: 你在上面就好，我在下面打杂
<ofan> 8点再开始阿。。。。  我先吃饭～～
<lainme> 今天讲什么？
<girlcar> 今天讲什么？
<UU123> 还有8分钟就8点了，你还哪里吃饭
<tenzu> 前排占座
<archl> 3分钟吃完。
<brianzhao> 后排睡觉
<lazysnake> 在后排观望
<edison0354> syshack: 你N卡哭啥？
<syshack> 学校养成习惯吃饭只用5分钟
<archl> 别跑！
<syshack> edison0354: 休眠不了
<tenzu> 老师进进出出了一下
<syshack> edison0354: 启动界面丑陋
<edison0354> 后排传热
<gebjgd> tenzu: 他上厕所
<Kandu> ofan: 你現在才吃晚飯？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你是N还是A？
 * nihui 延迟 6 秒...  = =
<happyaron> edison0354: n卡的
<edison0354> syshack: boot splash又不是KDE的问题
<happyaron> nihui: 重连？
<nihui> happyaron: 是啊
<syshack> edison0354: 显卡问题 哈哈
<brianzhao> 抓住最后几分钟提问
<edison0354> happyaron: 知不知道新版驱动不打包vdpau和opencl的头文件以后哪里有下的？
<edison0354> syshack: 设置问题……
<nihui> happyaron: 有时间限制么....
<brianzhao> 提问一，EM.有无消息快捷键之类的
<Freebuilder> 准备弃 debian 投 ubuntu
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你很不理智
<brianzhao> 提问二，EM.消息快捷键 如何设置
<syshack> ubuntu就是基于大便的啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ubuntu包有头文件。
<happyaron> nihui: 啥限制？
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个编译mplayer的时候貌似不能用……
<archl> 。。。别人都是禁言吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我想拿旧版的头文件来用……
<pityonline> nihui: 请问老师，今天的主题讲什么？
<brianzhao> 提问一，EM.有无消息快捷键之类的
<archl> 还是有个固定置顶的区域供nihui发表
<brianzhao> 提问一，EM.有无消息快捷键之类的
<lubcat> 还没开始呢吧
<happyaron> brianzhao: 不要很快地重复同一个问题。
<nihui> 介绍下 plasma 活动和 nepomuk，然后说下如何加快kde4速度
 * gebjgd 不小心放了屁
<archl> 今天讨论Hedgewars的Portal gun
<UU123> 支持biranzhao的问题
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我们闻不到
<lubcat> ......
<brianzhao> UU123: 谢谢
<ofan> kde没意思，喷kde有意思哈哈哈
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> ...
<missing> 开了,开始了
<ofan> 蛋痛
<syshack> 都用cli咯
<tenzu> 还有3分钟了
<edison0354> missing: 还有3分钟
<wzssyqa> ofan: 容易演变成对喷
<flh> 我不认识什么kde,找她妈问问
<ofan> 吃饭吃饭～
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 潜水潜的好深
<missing> edison0354: 已经搬好小板凳了~
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 压力大啊。。。
<nihui> 饭饭的
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子，昨天你讲的？
 * edison0354 校园网真悲剧
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 嗯
<edison0354> tenzu: 是的
<nihui> wzssyqa: 我还压力呢
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 结果，催眠效果不错
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 再讲一遍，我给你捧场
<wzssyqa> nihui: 咱俩的压力不是一个
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<edison0354> nihui: 你今天确实很鸭梨……
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 谦虚啦
<flh> gebjgd: 我们在这做什么来着？
<syshack> No XRender Lib found! 这是嘛库文件啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 昨天pity很活跃的说
<nihui> edison0354: 明天就 happyaron 了
<ofan> 大家不要误会..其实我很喜欢kde....
 * gebjgd 反K党打出了标语:"kde你能不能不那么慢？"
<edison0354> syshack: 顾吉就叫xrender吧
<tenzu> edison0354: 看了记录。昨天有饭局，没能来
<girlcar> kde是不快，公认的。
<edison0354> nihui: 提前预定前排
<missing> 挨着一个一个摆上台~~~
<edison0354> tenzu: 有打包不？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 有的，筹备中。。。
<Freebuilder> 看着 debian 的 bug 久久不得修复，不得不用 sid 的包，有时还连 sid 包都没有。准备弃D从U了！
<syshack> edison0354: 包叫啥名
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: arch 欢迎你
<edison0354> syshack: 去新立得里面猜……
<lubcat> bj欢迎您
<pityonline> edison0354: :)
<tenzu> edison0354: 我只是一直挂着irssi，早上来看记录而已
<nihui>  /ping
<ghosTM55> tenzu: N久没见你了
<tenzu> 倒计时
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 哟~~
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 最近在忙什么
<edison0354> tenzu: 我很好奇你的LOG有多大……
<lubcat> 开始喽
<freeflying> hi
 * pityonline 差不多开始该开始了吧，搬小板凳听课了……
<kdlijian> syshack: 这是X.org的一个扩展库，蛮重要的。
<syshack> 默认安装 好多库没有啊 无语
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 他最近在忙灌水
<dshbusiness> 现在谁能上去腾讯的网站？？
<edison0354> dshbusiness: ……
<dshbusiness> 莫非被黑了？
<nihui> 没有就我说好了
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 现在都忙debian squeeze release呢。
<syshack> 我在webqq
<channinggod> KDE的mandriva一点不慢啊，比fedora14都块。我是说在virtualbox虚拟机下
<brianzhao> 到底开始了没有
<happyaron> nihui: 开始了。
<zhang_> has joined it
<edison0354> nihui: 过点了
<hexchain> fedora14什么时候成性能的标尺了……
<nihui> 我打字慢，见谅
<nihui> 1)
<ghosTM55> 好了，大家安静一下
<ghosTM55> 听nihui开讲
<dillary> 什么情况？没声音？
<UU123> em有无快捷键，我没找到呃
<edison0354> 他打字慢……
<ofan> 鼓掌～
<ghosTM55> 有问题的请待会儿请教，大家自觉维护一个良好的听讲次序，谢谢
<wzssyqa> 呱唧呱唧
<syshack> 打字慢就skype吧
<ofan> - -
<lubcat> 散花~
<archl> 用ekiga没人吗。。。
<edison0354> 安静了？
<nihui> 首先我先默认假定诸位都知道 kde 的 plasma 是什么...
<nihui> 工作空间
<happyaron> nihui: 最好解释下，:)
<nihui> 整个 KDE 软件项目分成三块
<ghosTM55> nihui: 我建议从基础讲起
<ofan> 话说 真不知道
<nihui> 工作空间、开发平台 和 应用程序
<nihui> Plasma 工作空间 - 用户界面元素，根据不同的设备定制的，例如普通 PC、上网本或移动设备
<nihui> KDE 平台组件 - 为应用程序提供常规的平台功能特性
<edison0354> ubuntu-cn: 囧
<nihui> KDE 应用程序 - 编写出的发挥平台特性的软件程序
<nihui> 所以 plasma 大体上是用户的桌面
<nihui> kde 的桌面有个叫做“活动”的组件
<nihui> 这个概念目前只有 plasma 上面实现了
<nihui> 其它桌面环境有虚拟桌面，而不是活动
<channinggod> 嗯，偶就对“活动”不清不楚，总以为跟多桌面窗口一个级别的东东，晕头转向
<nihui> 先说下为什么会有这个概念
<girlcar> 打字这么慢吗？
<nihui> 明明有现成的虚拟桌面，再发明一个活动
<lazysnake> girlcar 在组织语言吧。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 传说中的讲课开始没？
<nihui> 主要的原因在于桌面还具有一些缺点
<nihui> 主要的缺点在于无法按照用户的具体工作分配桌面排布
<archl> 就像以前Firefox 展示的归类网页一般，每一个分类的活动都是相对独立的。如此？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我很郁闷
<nihui> 我做个比喻
<nihui> 桌面目前只能管理窗口的分部
<nihui> 分布
<nihui> 如果我还需要把不同的操作习惯归类就困难了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: ???? 私聊。
<nihui> 比如我的游戏空间
<nihui> 需要和我的编程工作空间分开
<girlcar> kde开发现在人越来越少了，都转向QT了。
<archl> 题外话: 我认为多数人是基本看不到桌面的，有窗口管理器+应用程序就是一切-_-
<nihui> 不但可以安排程序窗口
<lxf_> 请问今天有没有课？
<nihui> 还可以安排适当的桌面内容
<channinggod> 这……区分游戏、工作空间，不是多个桌面切换的功能吗？有什么区别、层次关系啊
<nihui> 面板的设置也是可以区分的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 聊天还是讲课啊？！
<wzssyqa> lxf_: 在将，认真听 Bigfatcatlove123
<nihui> 用过 plasma 的应该玩过桌面的容器
 * happyaron nihui正在讲plasma
<nihui> 比如有传统桌面和文件夹视图方式
<nihui> 上网本，报纸，书架等
<Freebuilder> ibus-pinyin 老访问磁盘。iceweasel 死活弄不出文件关联。audacious CPU 使用老高。qemu 不能用 -smp 2 。netbeans 用不了。于是心血来潮捣鼓捣鼓 vim ，又发现两个需要的插件不能一起正常工作！郁闷！
<b4yourback> 请问我升级１０。０４到１０。１０怎么那么慢，下载的还有2３个小时？
<happyaron> Freebuilder: fcitx
<happyaron> b4yourback: 换源
<wzssyqa> Freebuilder:  一会再问， 被
<b4yourback> 哦
<nihui> 弄这么多就是为了更改工作空间的操作习惯
<nihui> 我重复一次：活动因适应于用户操作习惯的区分而区分
<archl> 恩。多一种利用/使用方式总是好的。
<nihui> kde4 刚刚发布的时候
<nihui> 4.0~4.3阶段的 plasma ，这个活动是种半完工的状态
<nihui> kde 4.5开始新增了活动管理器，通过右键可以访问所有的活动
<nihui> 虚拟桌面和活动的访问很相似
<nihui> 很容易不可区分，因此在 kde4.2 的时候新增了一个选项，可以让桌面和活动关联起来
<nihui> 切换桌面的同时也同时切换一次活动
<archl> 但是相对虚拟桌面需要用到的键盘绑定来说，活动的操作似乎方便了不少
<nihui> 这样子能保留很多传统桌面用户的习惯
<hoxily1> 求助，如何关闭 vino-server 进程
<nihui> 缩小出来，选择"配置 Plasma"。然后选择"各个桌面使用不同的活动",再次放大
<hoxily1> 用System Monitor 不能结束它
<Freebuilder> happyaron, 我用的就是 squeeze ，照道理这时候的 bug 应该修复非常快才是
<nihui> 一个用户喜欢网页连环画（好幼稚...），所以他用「连环画部件」添加了他最爱的网页连环画。这个用户现在有了一个专门用来放他最爱的网页连环画的完整的桌面活动。现在这个用户有了网页连环画很开心，但这用户现在又不得不去工作，因此这个用户创建了一个带「文件夹视图部件」的活动，「文件夹视图部件」
<nihui> 被设定到这个用户当前工作的项目文件夹。工作结束后，这用户继续一个业余项目：写爱情小说（写的是H小说吧）。这用户总是在注视他某个重要的人的照片时获得灵感（这就是意淫）。现在用户创建了一个新活动，但不同的是他摆放了显示他重要的那个人照片的「照片框架部件」。用户也有一个显示爱情小说项目文件夹的「文件夹视图部件」。
<nihui> 现在不管这个用户在做什么，他都有一个定制好的合适的活动。
<nihui> 以上这段是活动的实际用例
<nihui> 请不要将窗口管理的事物纳入到 plasma 身上
<Hiphen> 我也喜欢连环画...
<nihui> 1)
<AndChat> 我喜欢h图片…
<jackey> 本本内置MIC，外接MIC，都可以有声音，但杂音太大了，如何处理
<nihui> 本次讨论第一部分
<nihui> 第二部分是介绍 nepomuk
<nihui> nepomuk 是我见到最消耗资源的部分之一
<nihui> 也是 kde4 的支柱
<nihui> 之一
<nihui> 表现为语义学桌面环境
<nihui> 所谓的语义学桌面，就是以符合人类思考的方式进行文件管理和事物执行
<nihui> 具体实现的方式可以有很多种
<nihui> 比如目前在 kde4 中已经有的文件评分、注释和标签机制
<nihui> nepomuk 在 kde4.4 之前是非常不好用的
<nihui> 因为当时并没有实现真正的交互搜索界面
<pasv> @help
<pasv> 帮助命令是什么？？
<cfy> pasv: /help
<cfy> pasv: /msg help
<nihui> 比如我在某一天对文件 xyz.pdf 打分为 5
<csslayer> nihui: 你讲nepomuk讲的这么开心，还不是在magiclinux里面给drop了 哈哈
<nihui> 5 这个信息便会存储到 nepomuk 的数据库中
<pasv> 显示为不支持的命令
<nihui> 如果将来我想要查找所有评分为5的文件
<jgjgjgj> 我也一样
<nihui> 只要在 dolphin 文件管理器里的搜索界面中查找即可
<csslayer> 可惜nepomuk还和amarok没有集成
<csslayer> 要不直接dolphin搜索管理音乐都很好办了……
<nihui> 之所以消耗资源
<AndChat> 可惜我忘记评分是几了怎么办？
<missing> 凉拌
<csslayer> AndChat: 搜索范围呗。
<delectate> 如果数据库损坏怎么办？
<nihui> nepomuk 的管理目前也只能做到自己评分，然后自己搜索
<Destine> delectate, banban 这是什么情况呀？
<nihui> 别人的文件是没有办法的
<csslayer> nihui: strigi啊，strigi……其实我很喜欢strigi……
<AndChat> 如果文件删除了，这个数据库中就有冗余数据了。
<nihui> 比如 cd 上或者 usb 设备上的部分
<nihui> nepomuk 数据库不会随着实际存储介质存储
<csslayer> AndChat: 应该会维护的，不用担心，甚至你移动了文件都应该能够track这个记录。
<csslayer> nihui: 现在nepomuk存储后端是什么，我只知道akonadi是mysql
<nihui> nepomuk 底层有个 strigi 文件检索器
<fighterlyt> KDE的讲堂呢
<AndChat> 如果我用其它操作系统做的文件移动呢？
<csslayer> csslayer: virtuso是自己的存储？
<nihui> strigi 检索器的目的在于可以让用户直接搜索文件的内容而不是文件的文件系统属性
<delectate> 数据库如果损坏，会有什么影响？
<nihui> 比如文件的元数据、关键字等
<arzyu> 今天在中国移动开了个wlan服务，用户名是手机号码，然后有一个密码。可是我不知道在ubuntu下笔记本如何连上无线宽带。
<archl> nepomuk  VS zeitgeist: 文件跟踪 vs 事件跟踪
<delectate> arzyu: 应该是有web认证页面的，连，登录，认证
 * csslayer 看来nihui已经跟不上大家的速度了
<nihui> strigi 对中文是比较弱智的
<nihui> csslayer: ....
<csslayer> nihui: 我表示我用strigi搜索cjk的MP3
<csslayer> nihui: 我表示我用strigi搜索cjk的MP3 tag毫无压力
<arzyu> delectate: 一直连不上。
<nihui> csslayer: 嗯，元数据还行
<jyf1987> 俄
<delectate> arzyu: windows呢？
<cfy> 找个语音的平台?
<nihui> 数据库的数据由 nepomuk 后端维护着
<arzyu> delectate: 只有ubuntu
 * pityonline 大家请先安静下吧，现在 nihui 在讲课
<nihui> 主流的后端是 virtuso
<csslayer> 对了，以前为了演示kdenlive，做了个dolphin的演示视频，也用到了nepomuk和strigi，大家可以看看: http://csslayer-aur-repo.googlecode.com/files/dolphin-result.mkv
<nihui> nepomuk 的未来趋势是包容一切语义学信息
<freeflying> nihui, nepomuk的数据现在如何存储
<nihui> csslayer: 语义学已经说烂了
<jyf1987> 到底谈什么呢？nls?
<arzyu> delectate: windows 我只看过同事用过web页面认证。ubuntu下要创建什么样的无线连接呢？里面选项都不知道什么意思。、
<jimmyxu> jyf1987: kde
<cfy> jyf1987: plasma ?
<jyf1987> jimmyxu: 俄 那个 nihui 不是在说 语义学么
<nihui> 语义学只是人类认识习惯
<delectate> arzyu: 无线网卡没有热点吗？应该是chinanet之类的，连就可以了
<jyf1987> cfy: plasma是啥
<csslayer> jyf1987: kde的桌面shell，就是你刚刚登陆splash过后看到的东西
<kdlijian> 对KDE一直有个小小的疑问，他们为什么要开发自己的浏览器（kounquer)明知大多数用户都会选择firefox，完整性吗？
<nihui> 请大家稍后提问
<jyf1987> csslayer: 俄 我既不用gnome 也不用kde
<cfy> jyf1987: 你没专心听阿
<kdlijian> OK
<nihui> ......
<jyf1987> cfy: 我刚过来看阿 俄
<csslayer> kdlijian: konqueror的历史很老的，webkit是来源于konqueror的引擎khtml
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你是打酱油的……
<nihui> 人类认识事物趋向于对具体的实质
<arzyu> delectate: 好像只有无线信号。
<freeflying> kdlijian, kde3里的konqueror要远比当时的firefox强
<csslayer> kdlijian: 所以，你懂得。
<delectate> arzyu: connect
<nihui> 而非计算机所经常表示的时间、文件名等
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 确实
<mfmg1911>  kdlijian: kounquer其實是一個文件遊覽器吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 同打酱油！
<kdlijian> freeflying: And csslayer,待会再探讨。
<nihui> 一般来说，如果硬盘上的文件很多，又归纳不合理的话
<wzssyqa> nihui: 听着好像m$当时说的 WinFS
<freeflying> mfmg1911, 当然不是
<nihui> 查找某个文件会相当困难
<nihui> 尤其是不确定文件名称的时候
<nihui> 因为文件管理器不理解文件的实质
<nihui> 所以无法按照文件的实质来检索
<nihui> nepomuk 就是为了解决这一矛盾
<nihui> 刚才 csslayer 说到 amarok 和 nepomuk
<nihui> 当初 amarok 确实想直接利用 nepomuk 的技术存储音乐信息
<nihui> 当经过尝试后发现 nepomuk 的速度实在不可接受，只能放弃
<nihui> nepomuk 在 kde 中已经是基础的一部分
<nihui> 并且已经无法分隔
<nihui> kde 的文件管理器
<freeflying> nihui, amarok非要整个embeded mysql也实在说不过去
<nihui> 图像管理器、个人信息套件等都已经和 nepomuk 整合
<nihui> MeaCulpa: 什么不是?
<MeaCulpa> digikam很好强大
<MeaCulpa> 还可以同步flickr, picasa
<nihui> digiKam 可以启用 nepomuk 的功能
<MeaCulpa> 没理由用那个
<MeaCulpa> 我知道，那个没意思的
<archl> 。。。
<syshack> 还在讲座么？
<MeaCulpa> nepomuk是挺恼人
<jimmyxu> syshack: y
<cfy> syshack: 看来开始暂时讨论了。
<nihui> 这样就能让所有的 kde 程序共享这些信息
<MeaCulpa> nihui: 为什么不直接用kde的那些好用的组建呢
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得共享没啥意思
<MeaCulpa> 主要是不会吧kde当成wm...
<syshack> 默认安装的ubuntu  好多库没有 我晕～
<archl> MeaCulpa你用的东西还太少了吧。
<MeaCulpa> 恩KDE我也就用K3B, Dolphine, Digikam, kmail
 * cfy plasma内存占用很大？我记得slk下貌似是的。有近一半内存了。
<MeaCulpa> gnome我就用gimp...
<nihui> 2)
 * csslayer 我的kde开机200多内存
<nihui> 时间很快啊.....
<freeflying>  csslayer sqlite绝对够用的
<syshack> X11/extensions/shape.h 我晕
<MeaCulpa> sqlite比mysql不知道快多少，唉
<gebjgd> nihui: 直接解答问题吧
<nihui> 最后说一下如何加快kde4速度
<gebjgd> nihui: 说说kde4加速的事情。如何能让kde4比box还快
<ptpt> hello， 请问有什么command可以xml转换text
<MeaCulpa> 今天听到Oracle的所谓架构师在扯啥内存数据库...  我说人家sqlite就一个.c文件...
<MeaCulpa> xml本来就是txt....
<nihui> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kubuntu%E5%8A%A0%E9%80%9F
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kubuntu加速 - Ubuntu中文
<csslayer> freeflying: 1、sqlite没法通过网络， 2、他们不想维护超过一种数据库
<ptpt> MeaCulpa: 就是提取xml里面可用的text
<AndChat> 大哥，不懂别瞎说都
<Freebuilder> happyaron, squeeze 的 fcitx 不能用繁体，一切换就死掉
<nihui> 虽然方法很多，但无论如何，kde4 也会比 kde3 慢一些
<freeflying> csslayer, 所以kde4的amarok我再没用过了
<ofan> 那个c文件是合并来的
<jyf1987> sqlite有个网络的 韩国人搞的
<csslayer> Freebuilder: 是的，64位下面有bug，不已经修复了。
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 啥叫通过网络？ 是写入锁吧...但是桌面程序关心那个干嘛
<freeflying> csslayer, 软件还是要精简，功能那么多有什么用
 * MeaCulpa 的wiki连数据库都没，用得好好的
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: amarok的开发者描述了这个需求，既然他们希望实现这个功能，就没有理由阻止他们
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, moinmoin到现在都没
<syshack> 可以qa的时候 喊下我 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: ...还好我不用啥amarok, 我就mplayer,最多smplayer
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 其次对于超大量音乐库他们说sqlite性能不行。
<MeaCulpa> Qt上还是smplayer给力
<delectate> mplayer
<nihui> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kubuntu%E5%8A%A0%E9%80%9F
<gebjgd> nihui: 据说kde对于intel显卡还十分无力，为什么？
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: sqlite读取性能还有啥能不行的？
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 数据量大了的话
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 难道音乐库要不停的写入upadte?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 内存嘛
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 全上海信用卡还款信息我有一个sqlte数据库
<nihui> gebjgd: 我自己也用 intel 的显卡，并没有发现任何性能问题
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 你说数据量大不大？
<gebjgd> nihui: kwin特效全开？
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 你可以认真读下：http://csslayer.tk/wordpress/kde/bad-trans-on-mysql-in-amarok2-the-reality/
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 全上海信用卡还款信息我有一个sqlte数据库， 我在做数据处理的时候吧数据从oracle导入sqlite,  Oracle跑在HPUX小型机，sqlite跑在我的P4工作机，hpux 32g内存，我机器2g
<nihui> gebjgd: kwin 这点没有 compiz 好
<nihui> gebjgd: 特效确实不如 compiz
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 你可以吐槽他们不会设计数据库，我没意见。不过我对于他们的决定也没意见。
<gebjgd> nihui: 恩。明白了。
<gebjgd> nihui: 到了问答时间了么？
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 光读取，我本机的sqlite读取比小型机快...呵呵
<nihui> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> nihui: 还是会继续讲？
<nihui> 完
<nihui> 3)
<nihui> 问答时间
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: yeah, 没办法滴，很多东西是宗教
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 他们对音乐库似乎有频繁的join操作……
<Freebuilder> 为什么今天 IRC 的消息许久不来，然后突然就来一大板？
<gebjgd> nihui: 提问，如何定制kde的taskbar，让打开的应用程序占的地方小点？
<atcho> 问事情,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NASA 说的黑洞 啥意思？
<lubcat> 网络卡
<nihui> 也可以问 ccslayer 和 freeflying
<GunsNRose> KDE的课讲完了？刚才看到8点开始，错过了呀
<lubcat> 发现个年轻的黑洞
<csslayer> gebjgd: 换smooth tasks吧！
<pityonline> atcho: google一下嘛
<nihui> gebjgd: smooth tasks
<atcho> lubcat: 对人的影响如何？
<gebjgd> csslayer: 没，用tint2中
<wzssyqa> atcho: 一个很年轻的黑洞
<lubcat> atcho: 几乎没有
<hnws> atcho: 无影响
<nihui> kde 4.6 会引入启动器任务栏
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 有频繁join说明数据库设计有问题，有频繁join的是数据仓库，不是一般数据库，数据仓库。。。BI....赚大钱
<edison0354> atcho: 没啥意思
<nihui> 可以设置得像 windows 7 那样
<Freebuilder> 周期是两分钟，没两分钟才显示一次，一次一大板
<douglas> 不到一个小时就结束了？
<lubcat> atcho: 坑爹行为
<gebjgd> nihui: 就是讨厌win7的老脸。。。
<atcho> okay。。。 有劳各位
<cfy> atcho: 10000万年前的30年黑洞。。。
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 我说了你可以吐槽他们数据库设计有问题……他们自己也表示不是数据库专家了
<jsnjjrhb2046> 呵呵
<cfy> atcho: 所以。。。
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: :P
<nihui> csslayer: 干脆自己写一个吧~
<MeaCulpa> 洗脚洗脚
<nihui> csslayer: 你来写一个吧~
<atcho> 好的 正有此意 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> atcho: 自己洗
<cfy> @_@
<csslayer> nihui: 我没多开的打算……好好做好fcitx吧
<syshack> 我安装企鹅输入法 报fatal error: X11/extensions/shape.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<atcho> 对。 MeaCulpa Vajra
<gebjgd> nihui: 另外kde的knetworkmanager为什么不支持隐藏的无线网络设置？
<nihui> csslayer: 自己写自己用~
<syshack> csslayer: 是企鹅的开发者？
<csslayer> syshack: 额，哪个库没装全吧，另外现在不依赖这个头文件了……
<MeaCulpa> atcho: 金刚捣鼓莲花
<edison0354> syshack: 装开发包阿
<MeaCulpa> atcho: 我金刚已经大半月没捣鼓了... 唉，老婆不在身边
<syshack> csslayer: 全部要装？
<nihui> gebjgd: 因为 knetworkmanager/Networkmanager 自己有些 bug
<MeaCulpa> networkmanager...恶心的东西
<gebjgd> nihui: 还没修复么？
<pityonline> kde相比gnome的运行速度如何？会快些吗？
<csslayer> nihui: 以前甚至google code真建了一个播放器项目，不过还没开发就夭折了。。。哈哈哈……
<syshack> csslayer: 拿个版本不需要？
<csslayer> syshack: > 3.6.3 4.x系列
<MeaCulpa> 这个月fcitx就要被请出gentoo portage了
<MeaCulpa> 没人维护，唉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你维护阿
<syshack> csslayer: 但是我就装的是3.x
<csslayer> syshack: 另外这文件应该也就是个小dev的头文件
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我是scim党，没那个兴致
<csslayer> syshack: 看清大于，而不是大于等于……
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是不是说想维护的却不够权限，所以只有到overlay里了？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还用scim呢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 可能使得
<syshack> csslayer: 我装4。0
<gebjgd> nihui: 为什么kdm那么毫无特色？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 想维护的人，没那个权利，整个linux世界都这样
<csslayer> syshack: 哈哈……被蛊惑了……
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 够用即可
<edison0354> syshack: sudo apt-get install lilbxext-dev
<nihui> gebjgd: kdm 正在重写前端
<dgy18787> 来晚了。。讲座结束了么
<edison0354> gebjgd: 没见过kdm……
<csslayer> gebjgd: 4.6据说要支持plasma部件哦，这下不至于没特色了吧~
<gebjgd> csslayer: 最恨plasma
<missing> gebjgd: 你咋那么多问题啊,哈哈
<csslayer> gebjgd: 最爱plasma
<gebjgd> missing: 我发泄下对kde的仇恨
<pityonline> xifs: ignore 命令可以加参数，有屏蔽级别，但似乎只要是屏蔽，就不log。
<gebjgd> mis
 * nihui 自己也不喜欢 plasma  = =
<MeaCulpa> 操老滚III咯
 * csslayer 重度kde党
 * edison0354 终于研究出来mkvmerge咋用了……
<missing> gebjgd: ee把kde的愤怒转给你了?
 * MeaCulpa 不用kde/gnome
<gebjgd> missing: 慢的让人难受
<edison0354> nihui: 晕
 * MeaCulpa windows里面倒是跑了一套KDE4
<missing> gebjgd: 一般般,我觉得不是很慢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯。悲剧
<gebjgd> missing: 你用的东西烧
<syshack> edison0354: ubuntu 比较烦恼的就是装这些库
<ofan> kde基本全用qt?
 * edison0354 GNOME党强势飘过……
<edison0354> syshack: ……
<gebjgd> missing: 像我这样的重型用户
 * csslayer 由于fcitx的开发者csslayer是重度kde党，fcitx 4默认托盘图标是按照kde4.5风格设计的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: KDE我居然在windows里用的比linux多的组建
<AndChat> nihui: 转移玩gnome吧
<missing> gebjgd: cpu温度是高几度啦
<nihui> csslayer: 我自己在写桌面玩呢....
<gebjgd> missing: 10个systemtray + 16个窗口的用户
 * MeaCulpa <=== Qt粉丝
<missing> gebjgd: 你有多重啊?
<gebjgd> missing: 10个systemtray + 16个窗口的用户
<csslayer> nihui: 你blog说了嘛，我知道的
 * ofan kde基本全用qt?
<edison0354> csslayer: 表示没开托盘……
<AndChat> 就这些？讲座？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 貌似是
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。又16个窗口
<gebjgd> missing: kde的taskbar都挤飞了
<missing> gebjgd: 嗯.给天河给你专用才行
<syshack> edison0354: 我估计一个普通的end user 要他装这么多库 该崩溃了
<csslayer> edison0354: 表示没有关系
<lazysnake> 9点了哦。
<missing> gebjgd: 工作空间啊
<gebjgd> missing: openbox很爽 tint2
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 难道不会直接用系统的api么
<gebjgd> missing: 没用
<ofan> 或者别的库
<ofan> 的
<gebjgd> missing: kde的胖子taskbar就是渣
<csslayer> gebjgd: 第一换smooth tasks，第二开分组。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Qt可以只做图形
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还是用 fvwm
<gebjgd> csslayer: 不爱分组
<pityonline> xifs: ignore 命令可以加参数，有屏蔽级别，但似乎只要是屏蔽，就不log。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: oh~
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我用awesome...
<csslayer> gebjgd: 可以选择性分组的
<gebjgd> csslayer: smooth tasks有了很久了么？
<missing> gebjgd: 呵呵,我一般就开两三个的...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 听说不错，再看这个名字。不过我屏幕小。
<gebjgd> csslayer: 我怎么记得以前没有阿
<syshack> csslayer: 4.0  configure: error: No cairo-xlib found
<xifs> pityonline: 就是說
<csslayer> gebjgd: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<missing> 没有什么需求可以说,那个都可以的
<MeaCulpa> 其实我就觉得kmail, digikam, k3b给力
<gebjgd> csslayer: 能让systemtray变小么
<MeaCulpa> 还有就是用Qt写跨平台程序很给力
<csslayer> syshack: 装cairo，就这样……
<edison0354> syshack: 继续装……
<xifs> pityonline: 我還是想要log的
<csslayer> gebjgd: 什么意思
<nihui> gebjgd: 隐藏些图标
<gebjgd> csslayer: 额，你没明白我的意思
<edison0354> syshack: sudo apt-get build-dep fcitx
<csslayer> MeaCulpa: 嵌入式也异常给力
<syshack> csslayer: 我apt-get 他提示找不到
<gebjgd> csslayer: nihui 我是觉得kde的taskbar不够小巧精致
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 对，Qt层次很清晰
<csslayer> syshack: ubuntu？
<gebjgd> csslayer: nihui 太傻大了
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 用
<syshack> csslayer: 是的
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 用C++以外语言调用Qt更给力
<nihui> gebjgd: 嗯，smooth tasks 可以试试啊
<csslayer> gebjgd: smooth tasks是 win7风格的，不怕不够小
<pityonline> xifs: /IGNORE #channel ALL -PUBLIC 这样可以保留log，但那个频道选项卡数字还会显示白色
<ofan> py+qt
<syshack> csslayer: 不习惯ubuntu的方式了
<MeaCulpa> csslayer: 从没一个ui库像PyQt那么给力的
<Kandu> nihui: 講得很不錯呀。新的“活動”組件很有趣。 (只在五年前用過 kde，所以對 kde 不了解啦。
<NoIE> py可以加qt？
<MeaCulpa> 可以做到ui和逻辑完全分开
<ofan> wxwidgets貌似比较低调了
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: Qt是macro转换的模式，所以很适合用各类语言做binding
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 谢谢。
<AndChat> kde太理想化了
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 你用其他语言调用Qt,不需要做lib级别的调用，只需要做文义macro转换
<xifs> pityonline: 差不多了,我覺得還是忍忍好了,去官方插件庫看看
<ofan> 好像lua也可以
<csslayer> syshack: ubuntu的话装我的ppa好了…… 我的builddep写的是：debhelper (>= 5), libpango1.0-dev, libcairo2-dev, libdbus-1-dev, intltool (>= 0.35.0), libtool, wget, tar
<syshack> 这些库 默认装上多好
<Use-Firefox> ...
<nihui> python
<NoIE> 请问，为GNOME或者KDE制作主题难吗？有没有所见即所得工具？谢谢。
<nihui> pyqt
<pityonline> xifs: 好像插件也不多，让神给写个
<Use-Firefox> ...
<nihui> qt ruby
<nihui> perl qt
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: qmake的机制决定了上层在复杂，你也只需要两个层次就能调用到系统图形API....    wxWidget就不是这样的了
<Use-Firefox> gtk-perl
<xifs> pityonline: 強烈支持讓神寫個
<Kandu> nihui: 不過對 rdf 還是概念模糊
<AndChat> 什么语义学 估计一般人用不到
<syshack> csslayer: ppa？
<csslayer> NoIE: 欢迎用qtcurve，给你个我以前写的：http://csslayer.tk/wordpress/kde/kde%E5%92%8Cgnome%E4%B8%BB%E9%A2%98%E6%9E%B6%E6%9E%84%E5%AF%B9%E6%AF%94/
<Use-Firefox> 再加gtkbuilder，signal-connect都不用写。
<Use-Firefox> .
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 任何语言的binding,只要在qmake上层做宏解释就可以了，所以py啥的就方便了
<NoIE> csslayer: 我去看看，谢谢。
 * Use-Firefox 
 * pityonline 请问irssi有没有类似屏蔽某QQ群但依然保留其聊天记录的功能？
<MaskRay> Use-Perl: 支持你
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, qml不错
<kdlijian> 谁再给我讲讲为什么KDE和GNOME要开发自己的很多组件，如浏览器，播放器，文件管理器，而不直接集成firefox,mplayer等一些装机量很好的替代软件？
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 看清楚点。
 * pityonline irc 基本命令 ignore 可屏蔽，但不保留 log
<nihui> kdlijian: 因为是自由软件
<csslayer> syshack: 看这个好了： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=303697
<wzssyqa> kdlijian: 内核都是一样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [分享]fcitx输入法PPA源安装步骤
<Use-Firefox> pityonline: 写个bot,挂上。
<ofan> kdlijian: 因为跟kde的集成度高..
<Use-Firefox> pityonline: 然后你/part #channel
<wzssyqa> kdlijian: 界面来说，当然需要一致点了
<gebjgd> nihui: 对了还有一个问题
<ofan> kdlijian: 就像windows开发media player,mac开发itunes一样
<kdlijian> 我更觉得是为了完整性。
<pityonline> xifs: 看 Use-Firefox 说得可行吗？
<gebjgd> nihui: 为什么kde下的鼠标老跳，能不跳么？
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 吾叫Use-Firefox,不是Use-Perl
<gebjgd> csslayer: 为什么kde下的鼠标老跳，能不跳么？
<jackey> 我一进去KDE明显感觉，鼠标不顺畅。
<nihui> gebjgd: 你是指启动应用程序后的小图标么?
<syshack> csslayer: 哦  thx 我试试
<csslayer> gebjgd: 什么，启动程序时候的有个跳的图标吗？
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 也支持你
<kdlijian> ofan: 但那都是商业软件，mplayer什么的不都是自由软件吗，又强大，直接继承做的工作要比重新开发一个简单吧？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<csslayer> kdlijian: 可没法和其他部件很好集成啊
<wzssyqa> kdlijian: 他们用的底层库都是一样的
<gebjgd> nihui: csslayer 鼠标点击程序之后，繁忙的时候鼠标会跳呀跳
<csslayer> kdlijian: 毕竟kde是一整个team。
<pityonline> Use-Firefox: Parts from the current or specified channel. Depending on your settings, closes the  corresponding window, too.
<ofan> kdlijian: 商业软件和自由软件应该不是以这个作为区分的吧
<MeaCulpa> KDE最早还是有大公司背景的
<csslayer> nihui: 哦，系统设置-> ? ->启动反馈
<bitsMix> 有没有什么办法知道一个IP上面有多少网站呢？
<pityonline> Use-Firefox: 那句应该怎么理解，part实现的是什么功能？
<csslayer> gebjgd: 哦，系统设置-> ? ->启动反馈
<girlcar> kde和QT整合吧，毕竟一个起源。
<nihui> gebjgd: 系统设置 -> 应用程序和系统通知 -> 启动反馈
<wzssyqa> kdlijian: 比如，浏览器内核都使用webkit
<syshack> 我表示压力很大
<Use-Firefox> pityonline: 就是，离开的意思。
<kdlijian> 这样说的，用KDE的朋友首选浏览器是konqueror的多吗？还是firefox多？
<csslayer> girlcar: 最近有讨论，不过暂时不看好
<gebjgd> nihui: csslayer 好的
<xifs> pityonline: 似乎離開頻道了
<NoIE> 感觉，gnome一开始在模仿mac，kde在模仿win。而现在，kde也在模仿mac。
<girlcar> ???
<nihui> 首选 rekonq ?
<Use-Firefox> 今天热闹阿，kde-er也来了阿。
<bitsMix> http://fanwai.com
<AndChat> nihui: 讲讲kde编程与qt编程的实际区别吧。
 * Use-Firefox Using-Fvwm
<girlcar> 以前也用kde，不稳定还慢，现在改用gnome
<csslayer> kdlijian: 我用firefox，konqueror已经杯具，firefox推荐这个主题http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962
<pityonline> xifs: Use-Firefox part 就直接离开频道了，不能保留log吧
<nihui> AndChat: kde 比 qt 增加了一些方便的库
<csslayer> girlcar: 3.0的beta系列已经能够完美结合oxygen配色。
<nihui> kde 用 gettext 国际化
<nihui> 比如 kio
<csslayer> 对对，gettext也是重要的一点……
<syshack> 看来还得习惯一阵子ubuntu
<syshack> 和2年前很不同了
<kdlijian> csslayer: 我也觉得konq已经杯具，upstream以后将怎么对待她？继续开发还是暂停，大家认为？
<Wm> 这么多讨论KDE的...我跟KDE很长时间没打交道了...
<nihui> konqueror 会继续存在
<girlcar> 是吗，看来的熟悉一下kde了，以前的印象很不好。
<kdlijian> Wm: 今天的topic是KDE
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay:   9 @nicks = qw/tusooa Use-Arch Use-Zsh Use-CMake Use-Ubuntu Use-Lfs Use-Perl Use-Firefox/;   # Added
<AndChat> kde的编译器是哪个？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<nihui> 至少在 kde 5.0 之前不会变动
<Use-Firefox> Wm: me too
<kdlijian> nihui: THX 看来完整性很重要
<pityonline> Use-Firefox: 衣服真多……
<girlcar> 现在用qt make 习惯了都。
<nihui> AndChat: kde 使用 cmake 管理编译
<btrfsfan> nihui: 什么时候出5.0呀
<gebjgd> 等大家说kde比openbox速度快的时候我就回到kde
<nihui> btrfsfan: 应该会等 qt 出 5.0 吧  + +
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<Wm> gebjgd, 你太...了
<Use-Firefox> pityonline: 只是备选的。等不用了，再换的。
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd
<happyaron> gebjgd: twm比较快
<Use-Firefox> 继续fvwm
<AndChat> 噢原来如此，怪不得
<pityonline> Use-Firefox: nnnnnnnnnd
<pityonline> Use-Firefox: 哈哈
<nihui> KDE 不只是工作空间....
<csslayer> kdlijian: 总之。不知道。
<AndChat> 讲讲cmake 呗
<girlcar> ofan我在plurk加你了。twitter上找不到你。
<nihui> 还有开发平台和应用程序..................
<kdlijian> csslayer: Yep
<Use-Firefox> 感觉kde开发不容易啊。gtk-perl很强大。
<csslayer> AndChat: cmake是好物啊，各种项目都开始用了，比如ibus……
<ofan> girlcar: @0xFAN
<ofan> girlcar: 我都fo你了
<Use-Firefox> 开发大的项目，肯定要用CMake的阿。
<nihui> csslayer: 我至今不会用 automake  这套东西....
<girlcar> :-)
<ofan> 切win下了～ 闪
<Use-Firefox> autotools不会用。
<csslayer> nihui: 现在kde应该是指开发kde sc的人了，而不是指这个桌面了，houhou
<Use-Firefox> 感觉太复杂了。
<edison0354> csslayer: opencv也是cmake……
<csslayer> csslayer: 哈哈，cmake，autotools通吃
<Use-Firefox> fcitx-er
<nihui> csslayer: 嗯，kde sc
<AndChat> 我比较关注开发，哪位大牛剖析一下kde的开发流程
<girlcar> 看来你真fo我了。
<Use-Firefox> csslayer: 给自己发信息，额，跟吾一样。
<Use-Firefox> autotools不会用。
<csslayer> Use-Firefox: 按错，按错
<Use-Firefox> 小点的项目就自己写Makefile了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<freeflying> AndChat, 你想知道什么
<Use-Firefox> csslayer: 其实吾也经常自己给自己发。。。
<nihui> AndChat: ........
<nihui> nihui: ...
<gsau> 今天人好多
<wyh> qt开发和kde开发有什么区别呢?
<lubcat> lubcat: ...
<jgjgjgj> 谁硬盘安装过系统
<AndChat> 比如常用库依赖，编译时的连接过程
<Use-Firefox> 刚才那个人要讲cmake的，搜索 cmake 实践
<edison0354> jgjgjgj: 没光盘装过的飘过
<AndChat> 常用的开发工具
<nihui> 大家是说开发kde自己，还是说使用kde开发平台开发别的程序?
<gsau> kde是桌面程序吧
<gsau> qt是kde的基础
<Wm> 桌面环境... 一整套东西呢
<_xiaomo_> jgjgjgj, 硬盘启动以后直接安装就可以了
<edison0354> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29607.htm
<Use-Firefox> nihui: 感觉kde开发比gtk-perl要复杂了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome-gmail: 把 Gmail 设置成默认邮件客户端
<void1> 不是说上课吗？
 * edison0354 标题机器人延迟好大
<missing> void1: 你迟到了
<nihui> 如果是说如何利用 kde 开发平台开发自己的应用程序，可以看看 techbase.kde.org 上的教程
<void1> 结束了？
<Use-Firefox> nihui: kde开发貌似很复杂阿。
<AndChat> qt和kde库依赖间的关系呢？
<nihui> 熟悉 qt 开发的话，kde 开发应该不难
<Use-Firefox> nihui: 要写很多代码的阿。
 * edison0354 前几天的Koffice分裂事件……
<xifs> jgjgjgj: 一直用優盤裝系統的壓力不大
<Use-Firefox> nihui: 貌似signal-slot的connect有很多代码。。。
<nihui> Use-Firefox: kde 主要是 c++
<nihui> Use-Firefox: 不过也可以用 python/ruby/c#/perl
<Use-Firefox> nihui: 老老实实用gtk-perl去了。
<girlcar> 还是QT开发简单些。
<Use-Firefox> (虽然不怎么写图形界面程式)
<xifs> girlcar: 我怎麼覺得gtk簡單點
<nihui> qt 开发也是要写 connect/slot 的
 * NoIE 作为一个经常和古籍打交道的人，不能竖排版的字处理软件基本无视。
<Use-Firefox> nihui: gtk-perl+GtkBuilder貌似connect都省掉了。
<xifs> NoIE: 求能豎排處理的字 處理軟件
<nihui> ms office ?
<Use-Firefox> nihui: linux下用不起来
<nihui> wine ms office 2010 有试过的没？
<NoIE> xifs: 我也不清楚，我只知道OOo。
<hkuieagle> NoIE: LaTeX is your friend.
<nihui> 我最近试了一次，结果装到一半报错了...
<NoIE> hkuieagle: 等有大的项目的时候，我一定学。
<AndChat> 继续问题，kde为什么采用sql做后端
<girlcar> 好多年不用perl了。
<AndChat> mysql
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你喜欢古籍？
<csslayer> AndChat: 你应该问akonadi……而不是kde。
<happyaron> mysql后端很无语。
<nihui> akonadi 现在已经依赖了 nepomuk
<happyaron> nihui: akonadi是不是有点失败呢？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 父母工作需要。
<girlcar> 现在落伍了，主要用Netbeans+PHP，连C 都很少用了。
<xifs> 今天下到一個pdf格式的縣誌
<happyaron> nihui: 这个东西耗费了大量资源。
<nihui> happyaron: 嗯
 * happyaron 148 online
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你父母做啥的？
<pocoyo> 我来晚了。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 戏曲，需要用到工尺普。
<AndChat> nepomuk数据库是采用的什么？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 如何查看聊天记录？
<iyten> Bigfatcatlove123: 频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<jyf1987> NoIE: 俄 我还以为是你自己喜欢呢 诶
 * NoIE 正在看 dolpdin 的演示视频，kde真的很好看。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<nihui> AndChat: 内存hash和数据库后端
<xifs> iyten: 這個是機器人抓的嗎?
<kdlijian> 装个KDE玩玩今晚
 * NoIE jyf1987: 语文成绩成绩很差的飘过。。。
<AndChat> 数据库是什么软件支持？
 * MeaCulpa 高考语文不及格
<Wm> kdlijian, 冲动是魔鬼
<kdlijian> 目前系统kde是4.5.3,最近不会有什么大更新吧？
<edison0354> NoIE: 同很差
<kdlijian> Wm: 可不是吗，我还是gentoo
 * NoIE 咱们这里有语文好的吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: 问destine
<Wm> kdlijian, 现在编译个Kde要多长时间?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你喜欢的小字体 http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/homepage2006/tinyfont/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: undefined method `force_encoding' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle
<Wm> 我语文不错..
<xifs> NoIE: 以前某的古文還不錯的說
 * MeaCulpa 某题目：阿Q正传里革命党为啥传白衣白甲，答曰：“夜间统一服装，便于标识” 这个选项，就出自我
<edison0354> NoIE: 那是唯一的可能性……
<kdlijian> Wm: 我不知道阿，没编译过。正打算呢。BTW，我是单核celeron M
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 赞
<AndChat> nepomuk数据库是哪个？是自己开发的？性能如何？
<MeaCulpa> xifs: 我数度四书五经，语文高考不及格，人家读席绢琼瑶的，考分是我一倍
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 正确答案是啥？
<Jagdwurst> Wm: 我编译一晩上, 在用 tmpfs上
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那你还是老老实实用openbox吧
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 貌似是传崇祯的素
<gebjgd> NoIE: 语文120的路过
<MaskRay> kdlijian: kde + gentoo，编译要痛苦的……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<Wm> 编译程序就是恐怖啊...
<jgjgjgj> 弱弱地问下，你们的岁数？
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<xifs> MeaCulpa: 握手呀,我也是讀了很多紀傳史籍,筆記小說啥
<lubcat> .......
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你比我还高ß
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我语文高考66
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 赞
<MeaCulpa> xifs: ...唉，有鸟用，还不是66
<xifs> gebjgd: 語文剛及格
<edison0354> gebjgd: 高考语文爆简单，于是勉强上了110
<Wm> 都是高人啊，我就读过史记和古文观止
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 我操我要是有100+的语文，北大清华随便进
<edison0354> Wm: 都没读过
<xifs> MeaCulpa: 我也是,我完全不會現代文閱讀,不知道現代文講的啥
<Wm> MeaCulpa, 你哪的?
<MeaCulpa> 现代文阅读太恐怖了，尤其说明文
<MeaCulpa> Wm: 上海
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 想试试，三年没用过KDE了。最早接触的时候就是KDE，老崩溃（国内的某个垃圾发行版，不是红旗，叫Thiz）
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 表示高考英语和理综考砸了……
<lubcat> 读书不刻苦。回家啃红薯
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我英语也考砸了
<hceasy> 水区的有人在么
<xifs> kdlijian: 我最早用過MagicLinux
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我现在用awesome挺好的，就是想尝尝鲜。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 记下了，以后文案方面的工作，就要麻烦您了。
<AndChat> ……很快就被水了，今天讲的不深入，痒痒的很
<Jagdwurst> xifs: 上过这个吗 http://open-lit.com/index.php
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 130都不到... 我记得所有选择题就错了一个，中译英都错了
<banban> lubcat: 是回家卖红薯吧。。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不爱平铺。从来不铺
<dillary> 有使用校园拨号器GHCADialer谁有最新版UBUNTU客户端？急求。。。
<if_else> 各位 git .ubuntu.org.cn 是ubuntu 官方的 git 平台吗？谢谢
 * MeaCulpa windows 都频谱
<xifs> Jagdwurst: 一看這域名,我就知道了
<lubcat> banban: 卖红薯要有来源的。我家又没种。
<MaskRay> kdlijian: 同是 gentoo + awesome 用户……
 * edison0354 这里有清华的不？
<syshack> c
<AndChat> 现在还有谁在用magic linux 啊？
 * MeaCulpa windows都平铺
<kdlijian> xifs: 那还算个发行版，我用的那个就是个玩具，海尔电脑代的。
<NoIE> 卖红薯很赚钱的，最重要的是，不怕金融风暴。
<dillary> 有使用校园拨号器GHCADialer谁有最新版UBUNTU客户端？急求。。。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我高考的时候的英语题我应该是能上140的，结果才128,严重考砸阿！
<jgjgjgj> free bsd 怎么样呀？
<lubcat> .........
<xifs> AndChat: 多年前用過半個月,就換成ubuntu了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: kdlijian: 握爪
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 握手。console从来不会被搞乱。
<lubcat> 高考什么的最无聊了。
<dillary> 宝贝们，有使用校园拨号器GHCADialer谁有最新版UBUNTU客户端，求
<kdlijian> MeaCulpa: 再握。
<AndChat> 哎，国内的linux 啊
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 握
<syshack> csslayer:  i installed fcitx ,but i can't input chinese
<AndChat> 没得救了
<Jagdwurst> 有 GHC , 没有 ADialer
<Wm> 听说Freebsd要装再主分区，我特意分了三个主分区一方哪天脑热
<puwei> ubuntu 歪歪
<banban> lubcat: 做中间商 从生产商批发 你去卖。。。。
<kdlijian> MeaCulpa: 你gentoo装过KDE吗，我最担心会把console搞乱。
<girlcar> 年轻就是好啊，老了干不了编程了。
<dillary> 可有网络破解什么的高手在
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: MaskRay 透明urxvt + awsetbg 热辣美女套图上万件, 一切特效都是浮云
 * edison0354 毕业回家修空调的飘过
<edison0354> lubcat: 多有聊阿！每天想干啥就干啥……
<xifs> puwei: 有linux下的歪歪咩?
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: 装过
<edison0354> lubcat: 想当年高三的时候每天中午看虹猫兰兔七侠传……
<puwei> how can i using  歪歪 on ubuntu
<lubcat> edison0354: 是在说高考么？
<edison0354> lubcat: ？
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: MaskRay 透明urxvt + awsetbg 热辣美女套图上万件, 一切特效都是浮云, 假透明才是真理
<lubcat> edison0354: .............................
<NoIE> edison0354: 我的责任。。。
<Wm> puwei, No way
<edison0354> lubcat: 红楼梦也是高考的时候无聊看完的……
<lubcat> 无聊的真有水平。。
<MeaCulpa> 那些追求特效的，都是没好图看得
<kdlijian> MeaCulpa: 现在是default主题，无背景图片（黑），xterm白底灰字，舒服着呢。
<dillary> 非常滴给力
<AndChat> 碎碎念，无聊，走了
<puwei> very disapoint ment
<Wm> 话题一下子转到十万八千里外了...
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 时间长了眼睛会瞎
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: 不行，我美10秒就要换背景美女
<hkuieagle> http://www.asselstine.com/1000minutes/
<nihui> AndChat:
<puwei> does ubuntu 歪歪 has some web vosion ?  like web qq ?
<dillary> 你们这些孩子太顽皮了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我也担心会瞎呢，但是看别的都不舒服。
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: 我一共6个快捷键，7种不同的图片等级
<puwei> does 歪歪 has some web vosion ?  like web qq ?
<nihui> AndChat: virtuso
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: 从风景到器官级别
<nihui> AndChat: 我在用啊~~ :D
<kdlijian> gebjgd: MeaCulpa 上图看看都。我也上。
<lubcat> banban: 不能保证市场。。一天有一天无的生意做起来很囧
<MeaCulpa> 我现在是单位电脑，没图...
<MeaCulpa> 不在家啊，出差
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我都是兔斯基
<puwei> !歪歪
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 开机换
<lubcat> 歪歪是哪个软件？
<gebjgd> lubcat: 爽歪歪？
<puwei> online voice chat
<lubcat> 。。哦
<puwei> hehe
 * edison0354 表示有维多里亚的秘密内衣秀03-09年所有高清
 * edison0354 好图神马的，都是浮云
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 恩，维多利亚的秘密在我这里属于第三级，上面还有3级
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 第三级就是爹妈在的时候能看的最高级别
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我貌似不喜欢漏太多的……
<MeaCulpa> 再上去就是只有老婆在的时候能看
<MeaCulpa> 第7级老婆在的时候也不可以看
<Bigfatcatlove123> 有衣服的最好看！
<gebjgd> 还是老婆最好看
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那是
<Wm> 女人还是打扮下才能看的....
<gebjgd> 别的摸不到的都是浮云
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 上个第四集的，http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/irssi_finch_vim.jpg.html
<Warm_HUG> 只有极少数的女人，脱光衣服还能看看
<lubcat> 咳咳。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: irssi_finch_vim [ÚCARENYA]
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 再往上？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 要培养老婆一起看才好嘛
 * edison0354 没老婆的表示蛋定
<happyaron> 好啦，还有人提问不？
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: +1
<Bigfatcatlove123> 还是学生的表示蛋疼
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 不好看
<edison0354> happyaron: 偏题已经到十万八千里外了……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我这个第四级，一般看看可以了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 不好看
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 应该挺多的吧
<lubcat> 离题已经走在西去取经的路上了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 你看那个脱衣门就还不错
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 平铺式？
<jackey> 文本终端如何连接wpa加密的AP啊。
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 高于第四级的，我不敢放自己空间了，怕被gfw
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 你这审美
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<MeaCulpa> lv4 是网络传播上限
<Bigfatcatlove123> 问下！这里的聊天好像都保存起来的吧
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 可以了
<lubcat> 是
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: en
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 如何处理 /etc 下面的文件，github 说 使用 sudo 的话，要另外生成 root 的 ssh key，谢谢
<edison0354> Bigfatcatlove123: 是的……
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 你老婆身材能这样，你就天天夜里偷着笑吧
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我在Ubuntu下重了就没翻墙成功过
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你非要那样用？
<csslayer> syshack: im-switch -s fcitx
<hceasy> 水牛
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 呃，你觉得，一个人对老婆的审美，和对modle的审美标准会相同么？
<hceasy> 水牛出来
<MeaCulpa> 老婆永远最高
<Bigfatcatlove123> Ubuntu下有什么免费的翻墙软件部？
<edison0354> hceasy: 今晚没见
<hceasy> 我发现了好玩的
<hceasy> <edison0354> 哦
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄台，你怎样解决的？谢谢
<kdlijian> 像ubuntu这种发行版，一个版本内会升级gcc吗？还是等到下个版本再升级？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 什么东西？
<edison0354> happyaron: 有人发问了
<Lovewade> -_-|||
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/123496
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ???解决什么
<wzssyqa> kdlijian: 一个版本内应该是不会升级gcc的大版本号的
<kdlijian> edison0354: 我最喜欢看图。
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 我不在root下面干活.... copy过来
<edison0354> kdlijian: ……
<edison0354> kdlijian: 几百M的……
<Warm_HUG> 嗯嗯，看来今晚有不少都是LP在边上看着的
<Warm_HUG> lol
<edison0354> kdlijian: 再多就没地方放了
<kdlijian> edison0354: 几百M的图？
<edison0354> kdlijian: 几百M的维多里亚的秘密的图
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 眼熟啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 必然
<kdlijian> edison0354: 我以为你的系统截图呢。嗨～
<hceasy> 谁帮我找个能用补全功能的
<edison0354> kdlijian: ……
<hceasy> <edison0354>
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我也以为是截图...唉
<MeaCulpa> victoria的都不是我喜欢的类型，比如Adriana Lima, HEidi Kluum
<Warm_HUG> hceasy: 手+脑补
<MeaCulpa> 不喜欢
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 可以重叠
<AndChat> 希望后天的讲座能更好些，洗洗睡了…
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/bb4win_HashTWM.PNG.html
<Wm> 上面的贴图网站谁搞的？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 萝丽控？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 正相反
 * edison0354 网速严重不给力
<happyaron> AndChat: :)
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那两位还是太清淡
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。。
<happyaron> AndChat: 明天讲deb打包和PPA使用。
<Guest67857> 重口味的在哪？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我只控萝丽
 * edison0354 御姐王道！
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 萝莉控是缺乏自信的表现，其逻辑就是保证自己是对方的第一个，从而杜绝一切纵向比较的可能性！！！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩那
<Bigfatcatlove123> 今晚很多没听懂的爬过
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 这个是windows,平铺还是不错的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 但是我日夜操劳阿
<Guest67857> 甲醇
<channinggod> 表示跟不上你们聊天刷屏的速度了……得搜搜怎么把pidgin聊天窗口内的字体变大
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩那，没的办法的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我下线了！慢慢聊各位！
<cece> gebjgd: lolicon
<botdoor> 今天将的是什么啊
<hkuieagle> \topic
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 有时间讲讲iptables呗
<kdlijian> KDE 4.4.5和4.5.3相差大吗？我这边装后者好像很麻烦。
 * MeaCulpa 出差前单位电脑我分了个区装了linux,编译了一个mplayer, 存片子....
<botdoor> 我问个神奇的问题
<hceasy> <Warm_HUG> 我说的是手机用的ｐｐｃ用的ｉｒｃ
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: 啊？貌似我不很懂iptables，你认错人了吧
 * MeaCulpa 杯具，才几天就看完了
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 呃，好吧
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 屏幕截图哪个软件好？
<Guest67857> 为什么我的nickname不能显示呢
<Wm> scrot
<botdoor> UBUNTU的 启动首选项里面可以设置开机自启动 请问这个设置是改的那个脚本
 * MeaCulpa 转了片子进ipad, 在健身房跑步机看
<MeaCulpa> Gun^Rose: scrot
<Gun^Rose> 哦，谢谢
<kdlijian> MeaCulpa: 现在想装kde4.5.3(~),有好多个keywords要加，有没有方便的方法？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 存片子和Mplayer有啥关系？
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴男
<botdoor> 有没人知道？
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<roylez_> huntxu: MeaCulpa 卖了
<edison0354> huntxu: 叫主席
<huntxu> roylez_: 卖去哪？
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: ...我要加密的看
<botdoor> UBUNTU的 启动首选项里面可以设置开机自启动 请问这个设置是改的那个脚本
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 咋加密？
<botdoor> UBUNTU的 启动首选项里面可以设置开机自启动 请问这个设置是改的那个脚本
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你有 ipad？如此有钱？
<MeaCulpa> roylez 我麻烦着呢，被卖到北京还要自己爬回来
<roylez_> huntxu: 你说呢
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 不加密，直接cat成iso
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 没懂
<botdoor> 没人知道啊
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 伪装成某发行版安装盘
<botdoor> 我去BBS里面去问了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 晕
<Wm> 不能看你们聊了，要看有限元啊万恶的有限yuan ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez 我还没破解呢，都是花美刀买的软件
<syshack> 话说 小企鹅 装好 好需要怎么配置下阿？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有钱人
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 有钱人
<syshack> 用的很晕这会
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 老婆审批的项目，给的资金
<MeaCulpa> 老头滚动条太牛逼了，我完了8年多现在又在玩
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: xfce-screenshot
<syshack> 上一页下一页怎么能设置成pageup pagedown
<MeaCulpa> import
<iyten> syshack: 有gui配置工具的
<iyten> syshack: 添加源后 安装即可
<MeaCulpa> 干忘了去健身房洗澡了
<syshack> iyten: 安装了 但是在那框里 我点pageup没反应
<iyten> syshack: 我用的逗号和句号来翻页
<kdlijian> 我日，kde4.4.5 有802,442 kB的源码要编译！
<gebjgd> kdlijian: box吧
<syshack> iyten: 习惯使用pgup pgdown了
<kdlijian> 坚决不要box
<Use-Firefox> Use-Fvwm
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 要来就来华丽的 哈哈
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 恩滑力的
<huntxu> roylez_: 被卖到北京？
<applepoint> happyaron: cfy: 求助！我的debian是自定义桌面。原来gnome时可以播放声音，卸载gnome装openbox后firefox放flash动画时有声音，但是totem放电影没有声音。面板也没调音量的工具。alsamixer都已经是最大。。。。。。。
<kdlijian> kde的aqua是什么意思？
<happyaron> applepoint: 安装pulseaudio
<applepoint> happyaron: 我试试
<iyten> syshack: 自己修改配置即可   PGUP  PGDN
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 你也git.ubuntu.org.cn了？
<channinggod> kde不是出到4.5了？
<kdlijian> aqua是不是苹果界面的意思？
<kdlijian> 那岂不是太给力了？
<applepoint> happyaron: 推荐一款单机游戏
<syshack> iyten: 无效的
<edison0354> kdlijian: 是MAC的界面风格
<happyaron> applepoint: 游戏我没研究，那方面的智商不够
<channinggod> 游戏唯一推荐——数独
<applepoint> happyaron: 他们说的打仗的那个，叫什么名字？
<iyten> syshack: 亲测可行！
<syshack> 没法设置pgup pgdn么？
<kdlijian> edison0354: 要这个
<inuyasha> 还有gbrainy~非常难~~~
<edison0354> kdlijian: ？
<syshack> 你什么版本？
<iyten> syshack: 4.0
<applepoint> happyaron: 感觉debian 的 cd 很不好，是按照软件热度排序的
<syshack> iyten: 我的就不可以 我郁闷  是PGUP PGDN？
<iyten> syshack: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c5545b6434.jpg
<happyaron> applepoint: 不知道叫啥。
<happyaron> applepoint: 哦，可以提提意见，呵呵
<applepoint> happyaron: 结果下载了cd1，安装后方块乱码，原来cd1连一个中文字体都没
<lubcat> channinggod: 真有品。。玩那东西。
<applepoint> happyaron: 配置时出错信息都是方块，很无语
<lubcat> gbrainy.....也很极品。
<happyaron> applepoint: ...
<applepoint> happyaron: ubuntu的cd和dvd至少是自我完备的
<syshack> iyten: 我这就死活不行
<iyten> syshack: 添加fcitx的ppa源用4.0吧 很好用很给力
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 是阿
<syshack> iyten: 是用的4.0
<applepoint> 我用的fcitx 4.0
<Use-Firefox> Subject: [Ubuntu-zh] IRC 课堂活动：Deb 包制作和 PPA 的使用方法
<cfy> applepoint: 禁音了？
<iyten> syshack: 要么你人品差要么我人品好 没了
<syshack> iyten: 4.0 rc1
 * Use-Firefox update-svnpkg.bash-ing
<kdlijian> edison0354: 要aqua苹果界面。
<edison0354> kdlijian: 还是没懂……你什么意思？
<syshack> iyten: 可能我装的有问题 我开机还得自己打命令 开小企鹅
<wobu> 求WIN下的PIDGIN的飞信插件。。。。help...&..thanka
<applepoint> cfy: totem 和 smplayer 放rmvb都很垃圾的画面，是不是需要额外下载解码器？
<edison0354> wobu: 曾经有过一个非常老的版本
<cfy> applepoint: rmvb?win32codecs
<kdlijian> edison0354: 就是装KDE要装aqua这个苹果界面（主题）
<edison0354> applepoint: ffmpeg就有rmvb的
<wobu> 还可以用吗
<edison0354> kdlijian: 仿MAC？
<applepoint> cfy: 很好的电影能放出来是30年代那种电影效果。。。。
<edison0354> kdlijian: aqua Linux是仿不来的，整个界面都不一样的
<happyaron> applepoint: w32/64codecs
<syshack> 无语了
<kdlijian> edison0354: 我的gentoo kde有个aqua选项。
<Jagdwurst> edison0354: 不是, use aqua 是用mac的那套api
<applepoint> happyaron: 不懂，详细？
<Jagdwurst> edison0354: linux 下不用
<edison0354> happyaron: 你们干嘛都不用ffmpeg的rmvb解码器？
<edison0354> Jagdwurst: ……
<happyaron> applepoint: 找w32codecs装，64位的就w64
<channinggod> 不要用这两种播放器就对了
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: 不是吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我在用，但是 applepoint 说效果不好。
<edison0354> channinggod: smplayer还是很好的
<Jagdwurst> kdlijian: 你自己查说明
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: 告诉我加上aqua这个USE会有什么区别？涉及到API
<applepoint> happyaron: 会不会是显卡的驱动问题？
<channinggod> smplayer是被我排除的一个播放器，原因就是画质太差
<cfy> kdlijian: equery u pkg
<Jagdwurst> kdlijian: linux 下就不能用那个use
<happyaron> applepoint: 不晓得，问 delectate
<channinggod> 你多搜搜，似乎是里面带个C的播放器
<iyten> channinggod: VLC
<kdlijian> 是吗？但系统给这个USE了。
<edison0354> channinggod: VLC？
<channinggod> 嗯，VLC画质是linux里矮子里拔将军的
<edison0354> channinggod: VLC也是用的ffmpeg……
<iyten> vlc ffmpeg的
<channinggod> 比起win下的画质仍略微差一档次
<cfy> applepoint: 要不转换吧
<edison0354> cfy: 转了以后岂不是更烂？
<channinggod> 所以，看爱情动作片、玩游戏，还是选win吧，没错的
<edison0354> win下面能开着色器加强下画质
<pocoyo> twhirl’s features:  * runs on both Windows (2000/XP/Vista/Win7) and Mac OSX  不能运行在linux???????!!!!!
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你出现了
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: 明白了。aqua是给gentoo/darwin的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我不能出现？
<channinggod> edison0354: win下面能开着色器加强下画质   ————有理
<cfy> edison0354: 不会的吧，应该只是播放的时候效率差吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 对了，x86_64里面mplayer是不能用dll,ax那些directshow codecs的
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> edison0354: 自习室要赶人了？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 刚刚有你的崇拜者找你的
<edison0354> cfy: 还没
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。
<channinggod> pocoyo是开发什么方面的专家啊？
<edison0354> channinggod: 开发灌水程序
<channinggod> 这……能灌到有人崇拜？
<happyaron> channinggod: 当然。
<happyaron> channinggod: 水牛嘛。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 嗯。
<syshack> ok 我注销之后 pgup pgdn 可以用了
<syshack> thx iy
<edison0354> channinggod: tenzu也有追随者的
<applepoint> happyaron: cfy: 调音量的panel工具，推荐个吧
<edison0354> applepoint: 自带……
<lubcat> 各版竹都有扇子的
<applepoint> edison0354: openbox
<cfy> applepoint: 不知道。用alsamixer的。
<redcap> wayland
<edison0354> applepoint: 我错了……
<pocoyo>  twhirl 有人用么？
<cfy> happyaron: dash内存占用少一半。bash 1700,ash 1300,dash 824
<pocoyo> edison0354: 没有人找啊 你骗人？
<happyaron> applepoint: pavucontrol
<edison0354> pocoyo: 很早以前
<lubcat> 。。。
<redcap> 不知道那位对n卡在linux。切换外接显示器。有心得
<happyaron> cfy: 当然了，我写的shell脚本全是sh脚本
<syshack> 企鹅挺好用
<happyaron> cfy: dash都可以跑。
<applepoint> happyaron: debian 源找不到 w32codecs
<happyaron> applepoint: debian multimedia
<applepoint> happyaron: 换了
<redcap> 。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: sh和bash在脚本方面有啥区别？
<redcap> 没人理我
<channinggod> 我觉得UBUNTU既然后台老板那么有钱，为何不开发个好点的视频播放器，这样更能吸引一批看片族了
<atcho> 我要买网络电话 求推荐。。。
<applepoint> happyaron: deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org testing main non-free contrib
<cfy> happyaron: 不错，我准备尽量用dash.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Multimedia Packages::Home
<syshack> 但是在empathy 不能用pgup pgdn
<edison0354> channinggod: mplayer
<delectate> 呃，小声问一句，讲座结束了吗？
<csslayer> delectate: 似乎很久了。。
<cfy> delectate: 不是吧。。
<edison0354> delectate: 你泡妞泡时间太长了……
<lubcat> ........
<delectate> csslayer: 啊？我没敢上……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我翻记录了 没有。
<delectate> cfy: 来晚了
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<delectate> edison0354: 几点结束的？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我记得是有的阿
<redcap> 。。。。。。。。。
<lubcat> 9
<pocoyo> delectate: 参考 edison0354 的意见。
<edison0354> delectate: 忘了……
<redcap> 讲座。。结束了么？
<pocoyo> delectate: 你lp睡了？
<lubcat> 9：05
<syshack> csslayer: 企鹅 在empathy里 上页下页 不能用pgup pgdn
<delectate> pocoyo: 没有啦
<lubcat> 结束
<delectate> pocoyo: 她回宿舍了
<channinggod> 不到9点半就结束了，似乎9点15左右
<csslayer> syshack: 没用过empathy……
<edison0354> csslayer: +1
<redcap> 是什么讲座·？
<syshack> csslayer: 哦 可能是热键冲突吧。
 * edison0354 pidgin王道！
<Rothsdad> 先赞一个empathy
<edison0354> pocoyo: <hceasy> 水牛<hceasy> 水牛在不<hceasy> 呼叫水牛
<edison0354> pocoyo: 证据
<cfy> delectate: 都能物理接触的阿。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<redcap> empathy 字体不好用
<pocoyo> delectate: 异地就这点不好。不能陪老婆睡觉
<syshack> Rothsdad: empathy 简洁
<cfy> edison0354: 找水牛干啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 都能超越空间障碍了……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 扯蛋 我当时回了。你没看到。
<Rothsdad> syshack: 恩
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> pocoyo: * hceasy KILL POCOYO* hceasy KILL POCOYO
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。发现perl也only 2500...
<redcap> 如何参加ubuntu开发
<delectate> pocoyo: 几点结束的？没翻记录……
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我只看到这个……
<delectate> cfy: no。。。
<csslayer> edison0354: 老实说pidgin也有类似毛病……反而是热键被抢走了……
<syshack> csslayer: 而且 热键没法自定义 。。。
<edison0354> csslayer: 能用pgup,pgdn
 * csslayer 用gmail的gtalk和kopete的kde用户飘过
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<jsnjjrhb2046> 请问各位兄台，android的程序能运行在ubuntu上吗？
<kdlijian> KDE好用吗！！！！！？？
<csslayer> syshack: fcitx热键有一些不能自定义，不过大部分是可以的
 * applepoint 下载w32codec中。。。。
<edison0354> jsnjjrhb2046: android是ARM的吧……
<kdlijian> 我在做一个艰难的决定！！！（咆哮体)
<delectate> jsnjjrhb2046: 需要sdk
<atcho> 我要买网络电话 求推荐。。。
<jsnjjrhb2046> 恩
<redcap> android能运行在ubuntu下
<syshack> csslayer: 我说的是epathy 和p
<redcap> 不过要虚拟机
<AnThOnYhO> 晚上讨论什么话题
<delectate> jsnjjrhb2046: 只能虚拟，据说能运行，但是不知道怎么运行
<csslayer> syshack: 哦。。
<pocoyo>  delectate: 8点开。9点估计都结束了。 唉 我回来晚了 冷得跟啥似的 我都不想陪妞出去跑。
<jsnjjrhb2046> 原来市这样阿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 无图无真相
<syshack> csslayer: pgup和pgdn 我认为应该为输入法预留
<delectate> pocoyo: 哦，以为还没结束呢
<delectate> pocoyo: 主讲还在线的说
<pocoyo> delectate: 人还是挺多的。
<edison0354> delectate: 你真的泡妞泡胡涂了……
<pocoyo> delectate: 我一直看着眼熟.
<delectate> pocoyo: 牛哥，来一个session吧
<syshack> csslayer: 但是在windows 不会出现这问题 有别的功能的时候  切出输入法pgup 和pgdn也有效
<pocoyo> delectate: 可以讲讲 泡妞。
<delectate> pocoyo: 内容不限～
<lubcat> up!
<pocoyo> delectate: 想听你怎么勾搭办办的 哈哈哈
<edison0354> delectate: 给广大光棍们讲讲姐弟恋的好处吧！
<lubcat> ......
<delectate> pocoyo: 她很出色
<pocoyo> edison0354: 别扯蛋。现在流行这个。
<delectate> pocoyo: 是我不够优秀的
<delectate> pocoyo: 委屈她了
<syshack> 呵呵 光棍好阿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 莫非你也是？
<botdoor> android上面的程序要是能运行在UBUNTU上就好了
<botdoor> UBUNTU上面的程序太少了
<pocoyo> delectate: 你配她 绰绰有余
<edison0354> botdoor: …………………………………………
<delectate> botdoor: canonical的大佬说可以运行的
<delectate> botdoor: 程序不少了
<botdoor> 怎么运行
<redcap> 你们聊的女的谁啊啊？
<edison0354> delectate: 架构都不一样阿
<edison0354> delectate: android不都是ARM嘛
<edison0354> redcap: 有夫之妇
<botdoor> 老程序是很多
<syshack> csslayer: 有什么可以解决的方法不 在什么程序都保证pgup pgdn有效
<delectate> edison0354: 可以运行，嗯，canonical说的可以
<cwang> quit
<botdoor> 2.0时代的程序没有几个‘
<redcap> 谁~？
<delectate> edison0354: http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/27/065252&amp;from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Canonical演示Android-On-Ubuntu原型
<delectate> 明天主讲是谁？
<edison0354> delectate: 囧
<channinggod> 配不配，其实还要过双方父母这一关
<edison0354> delectate: 貌似是阿荣
<happyaron> delectate: .
<delectate> happyaron: 终于亲自上阵啦？
<csslayer> syshack: 没好办法，linux下面的输入太混乱。
<delectate> happyaron: 无限期待中
<edison0354> delectate: 执行环境功能类似于模拟器，提供了程序运行所需要的基本组件。
<pocoyo> channinggod: 你真2
<lubcat> .......
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<delectate> edison0354: 就是个sdk而已，不要期待别的
<ipodtun> ubuntu 上有视频转换的软件吗
<syshack> csslayer: 因为开源 所以混乱吧
<edison0354> ipodtun: mencoder
<redcap> 明天。讲什么·？
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<redcap> 明天讲什么·？
<ipodtun> edison0354: 命令行的吗？
<edison0354> redcap: 貌似PPA？
<delectate> happyaron: 想讲什么呢？
<edison0354> ipodtun: 恩
<channinggod> 传说，不是以结婚为目的的恋爱都是耍流氓
<edison0354> channinggod: 恩
<ipodtun> edison0354: 这个参数配置太复杂了，有没有图形的
<happyaron> delectate: deb包制作和PPA使用。
<edison0354> channinggod: 人家那俩是以造人为目的的
<redcap> ppa`是只什么去~？
<syshack> csslayer: 看来垄断也不是一无是处的 至少统一了标准
<delectate> happyaron: 好东西
<delectate> happyaron: 期待啦
<edison0354> ipodtun: 有一些GUI前端，不好
<csslayer> syshack: 是啊是啊。
<edison0354> ipodtun: 去win用coda encoder转吧，比CPU转快多了
<ipodtun> edison0354: 哦，那我还是学习学习这个把
<csslayer> syshack: freedesktop赶快统一输入法接口……开发者就有福气了……
<happyaron> delectate: 呵呵。
<syshack> cs
<channinggod> cuda encoder吧
<edison0354> csslayer: 支持FCITX
<syshack> csslayer: 想统一 谁都不想退出历史舞台。
<edison0354> channinggod: 失误……
<ipodtun> edison0354: win下面能CUDA加速，不知道linux下有没有类似的
<edison0354> syshack: 那都是自家的东西阿
<redcap> 有人关注wayland么·？
<edison0354> ipodtun: Linux 貌似是有cuda接口的吧，没听说过有软件
<syshack> edison0354: cuda？
<delectate> ipodtun: 硬解可以，其他没戏
<edison0354> syshack: ？
<ipodtun> delectate: GPU加速可以吗
<gebjgd> ipodtun: cuda和平台无关
<syshack> edison0354: 就是那个gpu的那个？
<edison0354> 要是能opencl也不错
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 不要搞错
<edison0354> syshack: 恩
<edison0354> ipodtun: vdpau
<delectate> ipodtun: 你是解码视频，还是编码视频？还是破解密码？
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 虽说与平台无关，但总得有人开发啊
<edison0354> delectate: 他要encode
<syshack> edison0354: 目前来说 还是太昂贵了
<ipodtun> delectate: 编码视频
<gebjgd> ipodtun: linux上有多少用户？
<delectate> edison0354: 告诉他，i3在linux下比gpu给力
<edison0354> syshack: 啥？俺本本卡就能用阿
<delectate> ipodtun: i3在linux下比gpu给力
<gebjgd> ipodtun: kernel的部分代码都一样
<edison0354> delectate: 没钱
<syshack> edison0354: 性能呢？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 不分平台
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 抓过来就能跑
<delectate> ipodtun: 在win上都没有几个gpu编码视频的工具
<edison0354> delectate: gpu浮点必然比CPU给力吧
<delectate> ipodtun: 更别说linux啦
<delectate> edison0354: 没错，也只有浮点比较给力而已
<edison0354> syshack: 肯定比CPU强……
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 。。
<syshack> edison0354: 我认识一人在mit 他就专注于搞硬件加密解密
<edison0354> delectate: 我用cuda encoder编h264的时候，cpu,gpu双满载……
<ipodtun> xp下用CUDA转个1个半小时的片子20分钟，用mencoder得1个多小时
<edison0354> delectate: 本本放在窗户底下吹
<delectate> edison0354: 放冰块上比较省事……
<edison0354> syshack: 有软件能用cuda解密的
<delectate> ipodtun: 等等吧，又不是字幕组的
<edison0354> delectate: 怕短路
<delectate> ipodtun: 以后是云编码的时代
<syshack> edison0354: 知道的。
 * edison0354 cuda唯一就是不能二次编码
<mTrex> 各位能贴下你们的/etc/network/interfaces……我的配置文件对蓝牙无效了……
<syshack> edison0354: 以前不是有人用ps2 解密的
<ipodtun> delectate: 冬天了家里没暖气，只能用PSP看电影，郁闷
<edison0354> syshack: 恩
<edison0354> syshack: ps2是ppc吧？
<edison0354> ipodtun: ……
<delectate> ipodtun: 暖气和用什么看电影，无关吧？
<edison0354> ipodtun: 你是cfy不？
<syshack> ipodtun: 我的psp在家只能睡大觉
<ipodtun> delectate: 晕，被窝里看电影多暖和啊
<syshack> ipodtun: 感觉没啥吸引我的
<delectate> delectate: 我有mid，也比较爽:)
<syshack> ipodtun: 买回来用了不到10天。。。
<edison0354> Virtualdub has implemented CUDA accelertion for a couple of internel video filters
<ipodtun> 暖气断了你就知道有用了
<mTrex> 各位能贴下你们的/etc/network/interface吗，我需要改回默认的
<syshack> ipodtun: 平常都是带touch玩的 上周丢了 5555
<edison0354> syshack: 有钱人
<gebjgd> 上周拣到了一个touch，真爽
<delectate> 我穷人，没钱，拿着破报纸还要看半天
<syshack> edison0354: 穷人啊 touch是单位给的生日礼品。
<edison0354> syshack: 好单位
<ipodtun> syshack: 现在省吃俭用打算到年底上台IPAD
 * edison0354 寒假回去拿上我爸单位发的剃须刀……
<syshack> ipodtun: 感觉没啥用吧
<ipodtun> syshack: 省的我暖气都报停
<edison0354> syshack: 看书用
<lubcat> ..
<edison0354> cuda encoder是不是开源的阿？
<ipodtun> edison0354: 主要是上网，被窝里上个XX网多爽
<edison0354> ipodtun: ……
<syshack> edison0354: 看书 touch好用吧 那玩意太大
<syshack> edison0354: 不过玩植物大战僵尸 很爽
<ipodtun> syshack: touch确实是个好东西
<edison0354> syshack: touch太小
<edison0354> syshack: 看pdf的话,touch就不够了吧
<ipodtun> 路上看书还是touch好，家里用还是IPAD好
<edison0354> Chrome, Safari, Office 列漏洞排行榜三甲
<syshack> ipodtun: 今天有人900出一个 我去晚了 。。。
<soiamso> ipodtun: ipad 我在前几天看到两个六十岁的在买
<ipodtun> syshack: 几代的
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<syshack> ipodtun: 3代 8g
<edison0354> syshack: 便宜阿
<ipodtun> soiamso: 我成天做梦天上掉下个ipad砸死我
<syshack> ipodtun: 车友论坛出的 被人秒杀了
<channinggod> intel的X86多核心加速卡啥时候普及就爽了，跑虚拟机的一大福音
<edison0354> ipodtun: 我还梦着mac book pro砸死我呢……
<soiamso> edison0354: 证明易用吧，不知道能不能上股票软件，估计老人家是用来看股票的
<edison0354> channinggod: intel的UU，没几个带虚拟化的……
<ipodtun> syshack: 3代8G补便宜啊，去微风或电玩巴士二手论坛都七八百
<edison0354> soiamso: 必然能
<syshack> edison0354: 北京的地铁 你在路上用啥都不好
<ipodtun> edison0354: ipad最多砸晕，醒过来就能用，mac就砸死了
<soiamso> edison0354: 同花顺这些有Mac 端？
<edison0354> ipodtun: ……
<edison0354> soiamso: 我觉得不可能没有
<syshack> 人多 施展不开
<edison0354> syshack: 地铁上手机都不好用……
<redcap> ~~地铁上看女人。。用啥手机啊
<edison0354> syshack: 能抓住杆子就不错了
<syshack> 女人  。。不提了
<soiamso> edison0354: 感觉没有，Linux端这么好开发也没有几个来弄
<edison0354> redcap: 地铁上摸都没人管的
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<ipodtun> 啥时候地铁里的女人都看我该多好啊
<channinggod> 北京地铁讨厌的，天安门那儿要掉线
<edison0354> syshack: 被甩了？
<syshack> 骑自行车 也没法使  也只有睡觉前看会书了
<redcap> 哈哈。。。我喜欢北京地铁
<edison0354> channinggod: 1号线没信号……
<syshack> edison0354: 没阿  北京女人不给力
<soiamso> edison0354: 就只搞了个在交易所用的版本，根本就不是面向一般客户的
<syshack> 13号 一段也没信号
<edison0354> syshack: 是的
<edison0354> soiamso: 额
<edison0354> soiamso: 不炒股
<edison0354> syshack: 恩
<edison0354> syshack: 10号没问题
<edison0354> syshack: 2号好像也没
<syshack> 主要今天人家卖的那个基本全新的。
<redcap> 13号。。有个地方没信号。。。而且是电视信号都没有
<edison0354> syshack: ……
<edison0354> redcap: 晕
<soiamso> edison0354: 用Qt 很快就能所有平台都搞出来了，但是就是不这样搞
<redcap> 。。。。你们13号·~？
<syshack> 我是4号转13
<edison0354> redcap: 没注意看过地铁的电视
<edison0354> soiamso: GTK王道
<syshack> 天气好的时候骑自行车
<edison0354> redcap: 10号+13号
<channinggod> 哦？QT用的人少？
<redcap> ~ syshack....上地吧~？
<redcap> 13+10.。。
<ipodtun> 还是iphone4给力，今晚苹果发布会，又得熬夜了
<syshack> edison0354: 住哪？
<edison0354> redcap: 你住哪里？
<delectate> 下了
<edison0354> syshack: 北航的
<redcap> 上地
<syshack> redcap: 上地桥东
<edison0354> ………………
<soiamso> edison0354: gtk其实不王道，qt是唯一一个能拉拢商业软件变相跨平台的平台
<redcap> 东里
<redcap> 。。。
<edison0354> soiamso: 不喜欢QT……
<syshack> edison0354: 哈哈 骑车经常过你们学校
<edison0354> syshack: 欢迎来请客
<channinggod> gtk后面支持的更多？这是拼钱的时代
<soiamso> edison0354: 你只是不喜欢KDE，也不是不喜欢 Qt的
<syshack> edison0354: 你忘了 逗号吧
 * edison0354 欢迎大家没事干来北航请客阿
<edison0354> syshack: ？
<syshack> edison0354: 欢迎来，请客
<edison0354> soiamso: 就是不喜欢QT……
<redcap> 。。。。edison0354。。没毕业~？
<edison0354> sys^
<edison0354> syshack: ……
<edison0354> redcap: 必然
<^k^> edison0354:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<channinggod> ;-)  来北航请客，你买单
<redcap> 。。。。对
<syshack> channinggod: 北航 我曾经的梦想
<ipodtun> 可能试试狗更好使
<channinggod> 这个……应该比大多数男人好使
<syshack> 话说 怎么让小企鹅不在任务栏显示
<atcho> 我要买网络电话 求推荐。。。
<channinggod> 起码看狗狗出轨不会伤心
<edison0354> syshack: 关那个支持
<edison0354> syshack: 编译的时候有个选项的
<soiamso> channinggod: 就一个Dia 就能看出gtk跨平台不是很行。不过看完 ibus 就觉得  不知道是 C++ 不行，还是 Qt不行，输入一个词还要读写磁盘。
<redcap> syshack。。工作没·？
<ipodtun> syshack: 什么小企鹅我的怎么没有
<edison0354> 回宿舍
<syshack> edison0354: 装完了
<edison0354> 大家88
<syshack> redcap: 工作了
<redcap> 88
<redcap> 干啥的~？
<ipodtun> atcho: skype
<channinggod> 88
<edison0354> syshack: fcitx-config
<ipodtun> 8
<atcho> 已经有了 ipodtun
<ipodtun> atcho: 不好用吗
<syshack> redcap: 每个月总有那22天不想上班
<channinggod> 上班可以看美女、锻炼身体
<ipodtun> channinggod: 锻炼身体？美女……
<syshack> channinggod: 主要  美女同事离职了
<redcap> ..
<syshack> 最近没心情上班
<redcap> 为啥。。美女都离职了~？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 菊哥好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 我错了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 菊姐好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那里过来阿，我菊花已经为你打开了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不来都不行
<knownbad> 有没试过ghost softraid？
<knownbad> fakeraid经过ghost后还真有问题。
<qinner> help
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: openbox+tint2+wbar+pcmanfm   http://imagebin.org/123507
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 按你说得鼓捣了一下
<gebjgd> GunsNRose: 不错
<gebjgd> GunsNRose: 考，你屏幕太大了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 是比以前的好看多了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 是有点大，作图用的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 当然了。tint2和wbar在gnu界美观无敌
<Gun^Rose> 找合适的壁纸比较麻烦！
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我就不重复你的兔斯基了，呵呵
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 我的壁纸来回换
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 闹兔子窝
<btrfsfan> :-D
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 呵呵，不错，你的那个很漂亮了
<btrfsfan> Gun^Rose: 现在在用什么窗口管理器？
<Gun^Rose> btrfsfan: 被 gebjgd 蛊惑到 openbox了
<btrfsfan> :-D
<Gun^Rose> btrfsfan: openbox是快
<btrfsfan> 有比它快的
<btrfsfan> :-D
<Gun^Rose> btrfsfan: 那是肯定
<Gun^Rose> twm嘴快
<Gun^Rose> 最快！
<btrfsfan> :-D
<Gun^Rose> 晕啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 王卯卯的杰作
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 呵呵
<syshack> 企鹅和ibus可以共存不？
<Gun^Rose> 我就是两个都用呢，用哪个打开那个就是
<Gun^Rose> 在启动项里设置一下就ok
<syshack> 怎么搞？
<gebjgd> syshack: .profile
<Gun^Rose> 正常安装，如果是gnome就在启动程序里加入fcitx，关闭掉ibus就行了吧
<gebjgd> syshack: .xinitrc
<Gun^Rose> 别的环境加到.profile .xinitrc都行
<syshack> 我已经把ibus卸载掉了
<Gun^Rose> 你用什么桌面啊？
<syshack> g
<syshack> 能方便的切换就好了
<Gun^Rose> 好像是在首选项菜单里有个启动项目
<Gun^Rose> 在里面添加fcitx就行
<Gun^Rose> 我不记得里面是否有ibus了
<syshack> 还是算了
<syshack> 每次切换需要注销
<Gun^Rose> 那是必然的
<Gun^Rose> 关键是干嘛要换来换去啊？
<syshack> 企鹅在irc不好使
<Gun^Rose> 用惯了一个就好
<syshack> pgup pgdn用不了
<Gun^Rose> 你用什么irc客户端啊？
<Gun^Rose> 怎么会这样？
<syshack> empathy
<Gun^Rose> empathy？我也是啊，没有你说的问题啊
<Gun^Rose> 你用的什么版本的fcitx?
<Gun^Rose> 我的是4.0
<syshack> 我也是4.0
<syshack> 你切换上下页 是用pgup pgdn？
<gebjgd> syshack: = -
<Gun^Rose> 不是，是 + -号
<Gun^Rose> 对，= -
<Yuking> 啥问题？
<syshack> 那个好远。你设置成pgup pgdn 试试 别的地好用 在empathy不好用
<Gun^Rose> 我是笔记本，没觉得远啊，可能是你的键盘布局不同？
<Gun^Rose> 为了这个来回换输入法不值得的
<gebjgd> Yuking: 你的破输入法的快捷键
<gebjgd> Yuking: XD
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈
<syshack> Yuking: 是开发者？
<Yuking> gebjgd: ？
<Gun^Rose> fcitx是偶的最爱
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你不是也用呢嘛
<gebjgd> syshack: Gun^Rose 可以改的
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> syshack: Gun^Rose 装个fcitxconfig
<gebjgd> Yuking: 不聊qq了？
<syshack> 我装过了 改了
<Gun^Rose> 恩，适用于4.0吗？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你不也不聊嘛
<syshack> 改完 在别的地方好使 在empathy就不好使了
<gebjgd> syshack: 重新启用下
<gebjgd> Yuking: 我向来是多线作战
<Gun^Rose> syshack: Yuking是fcitx的作者
<syshack> gebjgd: 重新启用啥？
<gebjgd> syshack: fcitx
<syshack> gebjgd: 重新启用过了
<syshack> gebjgd: 在别的地方 都是生效的 在empathy不生效
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我的QQ好像是在线的，不过上面没啥人，也没人说话
<Gun^Rose> Yuking: 词频、词频啊！
<Gun^Rose> Yuking: 就这个不太完美了，别的很好了
<Yuking> Gun^Rose: 不是说要改用openphrase吗，那个的词频应该很不错
<gebjgd> Yuking: 那个群太面了
<gebjgd> Yuking: 没啥聊的人呢
<Gun^Rose> 不清楚这个
<Yuking> gebjgd: 就是，每天就只是进去抠抠鼻子
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<gebjgd> Yuking: ...............
<Yuking> gebjgd: 小翁他们已经把SVN上所有的词库都删掉了，准备启动新的词库
<btrfsfan> qq没意思啊
<Yuking> Gun^Rose: 小翁他们已经把SVN上所有的词库都删掉了，准备启动新的词库
<gebjgd> Yuking: 为啥？`
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<btrfsfan> 想找的人，不愿意，不愿意的人，他找你
<Yuking> 原来的词库可能有版权问题
<syshack> Yuking: 我说的问题可以解决么？
<Yuking> syshack: 我还不知道到底是啥问题呢
<jyf1987> 还不休息 有你们的
<syshack> Yuking: 就是切换上下页 热键改成pgup pgdn之后 在某些程序 就像empathy里 不生效
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 还在不
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 在
<imganquan> 大家好，我请问一个问题ibus-pinyin默认带了几个表情，我想删掉，怎么删啊
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 那个  microsun是你么
<Yuking> syshack: 按了后直接在empathy中起作用了，但fcitx不响应？
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 不是
<imganquan> ibus项目主页上说用ctrl+数字键来删除，结果没效果
<gebjgd> imganquan: 你把那几个表情给我不就得了
<syshack> Yuking: 是的
<Gun^Rose> 偶的大名是 emperor.sun，哈哈
<imganquan> gebjgd: ^_^，o(∩∩)o...哈哈，:-)
<syshack> Yuking: 而且想用鼠标点 也不行
<imganquan> 就是这几个表情，烦死人了
<jyf1987> 恩 日皇
<imganquan> 靠
<jyf1987> 我下了
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 。。。。
<imganquan> 到底有人知道不。。。
<imganquan> 倒。。
<Gun^Rose> 吓倒你们了，不好意思
<Yuking> syshack: 没用empathy，有可能是它不向fcitx发送这几个键
<syshack> Yuking: 但是用鼠标也点不了
<Yuking> syshack: 嗯，现在好像还不能用鼠标来翻页，没设计这个功能
<Gun^Rose> 是点不了，才发现
<syshack> Yuking: 期待这个功能。
<Yuking> syshack: 可以考虑到项目主页上留个BUG或建议
<Gun^Rose> 鼠标翻页不是主流，只能做补充吧，不方便啊
<kdlijian> su
<syshack> Yuking: ok。
<gebjgd> imganquan: 用fcitx
<gebjgd> imganquan: 就没表情了
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 但是 某些热键不起作用的时候 可以用用
<imganquan> gebjgd: 我对fcitx无爱
<imganquan> gebjgd: 谢谢推荐
<Gun^Rose> syshack：是啊，做应急补充还是不错的
<gebjgd> imganquan: 用了就爱了
<imganquan> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> imganquan: 你用的都是重型程序
<Gun^Rose> imganquan: 爱用不用
<imganquan> Gun^Rose: ？我跟你说话了？
<Gun^Rose> 用了也白用
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 大款不要和穷人一般见识
<Gun^Rose> 这个，无所谓鸟，公共聊天室
<jsnjjrhb2046> #中文维基
<syshack> 明天去报告下bug
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 借给我200w花花，2012后就还给你
<Gun^Rose> 还嫌碍眼？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你看行么？
<Gun^Rose> 肯定不行，我老婆不会答应的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你把你的车借我开几天。虽然我没有本子，但是没啥问题的
<Gun^Rose> 。。。
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 。。。。。哈哈哈哈好
<Gun^Rose> 你回国就给你开
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你说的？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 我回国前给你留言阿
<Yuking> 昏，KDE4与A卡的驱动严重不兼容哈
<gebjgd> Yuking: 该
<gebjgd> Yuking: 让你用kde
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 都富豪了 几百万 还用过老婆阿
<Gun^Rose> 恩，可以考虑给你玩几天，别忘了还的时侯先修车
<gebjgd> Yuking: 卡de
<Yuking> gebjgd: 对GNOME无爱
<Gun^Rose> 快散架了都
<gebjgd> Yuking: 不用gnome
<Yuking> gebjgd: 对XFCE无爱
<gebjgd> Yuking: 上box啥的
<gebjgd> Yuking: 不用xfce
<syshack> 哈哈 大爱cli
<Yuking> gebjgd: 对你用的那个东西无爱
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哈哈……
<Gun^Rose> Yuking: 那你爱什么啊？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 他是k粉丝
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: k粉？听着很邪恶哦
<Yuking> 就是，我也发现了
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<syshack> 咨询个单反问题 SONY a200(双头套机） 这个2000值么 朋友欠钱 拿来抵债 哈哈
<Yuking> 听上去不错个只不听
<Gun^Rose> syshack：。。。。
<Yuking> 听上去不错哈
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 怎么了
<Yuking> 他大概是想说对朋友不能太黑
<Gun^Rose> Yuking: 知我者也
<syshack> Yuking: 。。。。他自己说用不着 看我用卡片 就想顶了 哈哈
<syshack> 不是我黑的问题 单反我还使不了。
<Yuking> 那要不你五折给我？
<Gun^Rose> syshack：是朋友，只要是真心的就好
<syshack> Yuking: 。。。那机器入门好使不
<Kandu> imganquan: .config/ibus/pinyin/phrases.txt 把表情去了唄
<syshack> Gun^Rose: 哈哈 我们玩的好 从小玩到大了
<imganquan> Kandu: 谢谢，我试试看
<Yuking> syshack: 其实不太知道，但感觉应该值了
<Gun^Rose> syshack:那就放心的收货吧
<Gun^Rose> sony的机器还是不错的，够用了
<syshack> 我一直是卡片控
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 看来他很了解你
<syshack> 单反 貌似用着很麻烦
<AnThOnYhO> 下一台机子哥想选vaio
<imganquan> Kandu: 谢谢！我把/usr/share/ibus-pinyin/pharases.txt里面的表情干掉就好了。谢谢
<Kandu> Yuking: 正好你在這裡。有個小問題反饋下。 ibus-pinyin 我輸了 N 次“匯編”還是不給加入用戶詞庫。
<syshack> 汇编
<syshack> 小企鹅好使 一次就进去了
<Yuking> Kandu: 我猜它可能有个设置，不开的话不自动记录新词
<Kandu> Yuking: 記錄新詞已經開了，其餘的新詞都能記錄
<Kandu> ibus 1.3.8 ibus-pinyin 1.3.11
<Yuking> Kandu: 那可能就是一个BUG了，建议你到它的官网上报一下
<Kandu> 就這個 “匯編” 以及組合詞“匯編語言”等等不行
<Kandu> 好的
<Yuking> Kandu: :)
<kastier> 呵呵，终于会使用路由器了
<Kandu> imganquan: :)
<Yuking> Kandu: 我好像还没用过ibus 呢……
<syshack> kastier: 什么路由器
<imganquan> Kandu: 我刚才测试了一下，Debian sid也有这个问题，看来真是ibus的bug
<imganquan> Kandu: 你报告一下呗：）
<Kandu> Yuking: 你是開發 sunpinyn 的？
<kastier> syshack“校园网的
<gebjgd> Kandu: fcitx
<Yuking> Kandu: 不是的
<gebjgd> Kandu: 你个笨
<Kandu> 哦。原來如此。 (羞
<syshack> 你们都在过美国时间？
<kastier> 偶是新疆时间
<Kandu> 今天報了兩個 bug 了 T.T
<syshack> 俺先睡了。
<imganquan> Kandu: 两个ibus的bug?
<Yuking> kastier: 是新疆的？
<kastier> yes
<Yuking> 新疆哪儿的？
<Kandu> imganquan: 一個 ibus 一個 amule
<imganquan> Kandu: 哦：）
<kastier> yuking:伊利的
<Yuking> kastier: 那么远……我是乌市的
<kastier> yuking：我现在在乌市，新师大
<kastier> 老家在伊犁
<Yuking> kastier: 哈，是学生啊，不过我现在到四川了
<kastier> ^_^
<Yuking> kastier: 老爸老妈还在那儿
<syshack> Yuking: 四川好地方阿
<syshack> 我下一站四川。
<Yuking> syshack: 就是，美女多……
<kastier> 9494，我第一志愿第二志愿都在四川
<zy> pptv有linux版么
<syshack> 走了好多站了 可能重点就是四川
<syshack> 终点
<Yuking> syshack: 那来了给我说一声哈
<btrfsfan> syshack: 是不是哦？
<syshack> Yuking: 全国走了很多地了 有旅游 有工作。
<kastier> 好厉害
<syshack> 旅游较多 哈哈
<Yuking> syshack: 反正我这辈子就在这儿了
<Yuking> syshack: 绵阳
<syshack> 绵阳比成都好阿
<syshack> Yuking: 上学还是？
<syshack> yu
<gebjgd> Yuking: 你老婆是四川人？
<Yuking> syshack: 工作很多年了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 不是
<syshack> Yuking: 绵阳哪个公司呢’
<kastier> 四川？当地很晚了吧？
<syshack> 我女友是四川的。
<kastier> 川妹子
<Yuking> syshack: 绵阳的CAEP
<gebjgd> Yuking: 遗憾
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/VEWH4.jpg
<Yuking> kastier: 绵阳从时区上应该是和新疆差一个小时吧，不过这儿是按北京时间过
<syshack> Yuking: 厉害阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重口味
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/BHYxE.gif
<syshack> Yuking: 很干净的城市
<Yuking> syshack: 还好吧，不过以前也不怎么出名，就是因为地震
<btrfsfan> Yuking: 有长虹吧
<syshack> Yuking: 地震的时候我在绵阳
<Yuking> btrfsfan: 嗯，不过现在长虹基本上也搬到广东了
<Yuking> syshack: 没吓到？
<btrfsfan> :-D
<syshack> 绵阳知名的 一个长虹 一个九院
<FrankLv> exit
<syshack> 还好啦。
<shvntr> tixe
<syshack> 就这个2个规模比较大吧
<Yuking> syshack: 还有个九州
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/mZG0W.jpg
<syshack> 九州做啥的？
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/680mz.jpg
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/680mz.jpg
<Yuking> syshack: 电气相关的，也是原来的三线厂
<Yuking> 不过这几年好像不行了
<syshack> 那个九院 不知道是航天科工的还是科技的。
<Yuking> syshack: 不是航天的，是个单独的
<syshack> 不是航天的？
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Yuking> syshack: 不是，不属于任何地方，直接是最上面管的
<syshack> 那就是我搞错了
<syshack> 就说上次航天集团原研发部部长给我讲的时候 没提到
<Yuking> syshack: 嗯，九院是搞武器的
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/7QSSg.png
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/4DgGv.jpg
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/4w0yH.jpg
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: avril lavigne - why
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: avril lavigne - why
<sooeo> 0
<btrfsfan> rain-cloud@appspot.com :-D
<imganquan> 哟，还有63个人哈
<Kandu> 掛着的為多數
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<imganquan> Kandu: 你在哪里，国外吗？
<Kandu> imganquan: 浙江
<imganquan> Kandu: 广东
<btrfsfan> http://www.wangqu.org/2010/11/360-chrome-copy-nizhentamawuchi/
<btrfsfan> 实在忍不住了，强烈抗议360公然抄袭Chrome的无耻行径！ - 网趣在线
<Kandu> btrfsfan: bsd 協議
<btrfsfan> :-D
<btrfsfan> 不了解bsd协议实话说
<alvin_rxg> btrfsfan: http://code.google.com/intl/en/chromium/terms.html
<xinchi> 不懂哎..
<btrfsfan> alvin_rxg: 呃。向来这些公司都是无视这些开源协议的
<xinchi> 360不是和qq事件平息了么
<kwater> 都是国家队，双手打架，你见过么..
<btrfsfan> alvin_rxg: chromium里的插件采用什么授权协议？
<btrfsfan> 1.4 要使用扩展程序库，您必须年满 13 岁。如果您的年龄介于 13 岁和 18 岁之间，那么，您必须获得父母或法定监护人的许可才能使用扩展程序库。:-D
<nsdy> 有没有兄弟在线？
<nsdy> 急救
<madamncu> ?
<nsdy> <madamncu>我不小心把/home下的用户目录给删除了 有没有办法恢复...
<madamncu> ...
<madamncu> 数据恢复
<madamncu> 但是！
<madamncu> 要快！ 不能被重新写入！
<nsdy> <madamncu> 我只重启了下机器  如何恢复数据?
<madamncu> home 下生成 新目录没？
<nsdy> <madamncu> 我的用户目录是 /home/nsdy   现在nsdy还在 但是里面的东西全都没了 包括gnome自带的那几个文件夹
<madamncu> 重新生成蓝。。。
<madamncu> 里面有什么东西？
<nsdy> <madamncu> 啥?  我的文档资料都在里面。。。。
<nsdy> <madamncu> 如何重新生成?
<madamncu> 重新生成目录后 恢复就比较麻烦！看里面有什么动摇东西！
<nsdy> <madamncu> 默认情况下 用户目录里面不是有 “文档，下载，音乐，图片”等等目录吗 现在都没有 只有一个空壳的主目录
<nsdy> <madamncu> 我那些文档还能恢复吗?  应该使用那个命令?
<nsdy> <madamncu> 大哥 着急...
<madamncu> 你删了，重启时系统回自动生成的！那是磁道就被覆盖了。就不好恢复了！
<madamncu> 很麻烦！
<nsdy> <madamncu> 我重启了 但是没有自动生成阿...
<xinchi> 命令行删除的?
<madamncu> 不是这里说的清楚的！
<btrfsfan> nsdy: 你的home文件格式是什么
<btrfsfan> nsdy: 你的home文件系统格式是什么
<nsdy> <btrfsfan>exit4
<madamncu> 。。
<nsdy> <xinchi>su -c 'rm -r ./*'
<madamncu> 那希望不大了
<btrfsfan> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ZT5&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=linux+data+recovery&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux data recovery - Google Search
<nsdy> <btrfsfan> ...软件恢复方法?
<xinchi> nsdy: 那悲剧了 我没招了...
<btrfsfan> nsdy: ？我只知道这样。别的，真的不懂
<nsdy> 阿阿阿阿阿阿阿。。。
<nsdy> 谢了兄弟们 我在研究
<xinchi> 软件恢复也不一定能100% 下次用命令要慎重阿...
<madamncu> 希望不大！
<btrfsfan> xinchi: 呃。我删除了的东西都不觉得可惜的。orz
<btrfsfan> nsdy: 还是要试试。
<xinchi> btrfsfan: 哈哈 如要要是没用的当然不可惜了...
<nsdy> <btrfsfan>正在安装那个软件
<madamncu> 按你说的情况！磁道都被覆盖了。
<madamncu> 希望渺茫！不过可以试试！当做学习!
<btrfsfan> 应该可以恢复部分的哦。不然人家的那些数据恢复软件都不用写了
<nsdy> 那些软件好像都要钱阿...
<madamncu> 破解
<btrfsfan> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100226122928107/DataRecovery.html :-D
<^k^> ⇪ title: 5 of the Best Free Linux Data Recovery Tools - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site
<xinchi> 下次弄个raid5备份卷就不怕了 :-)
<wobu> hello
<btrfsfan> 即使是bsd可能还是有问题的。那个360的东西。
<flhx> 晚上好，朋友们
<btrfsfan> flhx: howdy
<wobu> 晚上好，问题是，你们为什么不睡呢
<flhx> wobu: 没睡着就上来了，反正电脑开着
<Kandu> 寫程式ing 睡不着
<btrfsfan> Kandu:  台湾的朋友？
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/ext4-data-recovery-812139/#post4078392
<^k^> ⇪ title: EXT4 data recovery
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100226122928107/DataRecovery.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 5 of the Best Free Linux Data Recovery Tools - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site
<flhx> btrfsfan: 好，观看还是有事？
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg> 谢了兄弟
<btrfsfan> alvin_rxg: 后面那个我发过给他的。
<btrfsfan> flhx: 什么？真有其事。
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: make image first. to keep the data
<btrfsfan> flhx: 指360chrome么？
<flhx> btrfsfan: 谢谢，没有，我不用三六零
<btrfsfan> flhx: 呃。网站都出来了。搜索就得到
<alvin_rxg> linux 数据删了，别抱希望找回来
<btrfsfan> flhx: 也不对撒。这些公司要靠大家去监督。
<flhx> alvin_rxg: 真有这样的事？那么linux下，有没有像分区表备份那样的工具？
<Kandu> btrfsfan: 不是。
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 既然数据已经错误删除了，你还在对当前分区进行读写操作？还不挂只读？
<alvin_rxg> flhx: 什么事？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 分区表？dd就行了所
<flhx> btrfsfan: 是啊，不知linux下有没有如win那样分区表备份？
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg>刚刚挂载了只读。。。安装了个数据恢复软件
<flhx> btrfsfan: 能不能详尽点写一下dd的全部，一个实例？
<alvin_rxg> flhx: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-backup-hard-disk-partition-table-mbr.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux: How to backup hard disk partition table (MBR)
<alvin_rxg> mbr, 512B
<flhx> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，dd mbr会用
<btrfsfan> flhx: 不是说了吗。dd啊。如果备份mbr一起的话就是dd if=/dev/sdx of=foo bs=512 count=1
<btrfsfan> 连接超时
<flhx> btrfsfan: 太好了，弄明白了
<btrfsfan> http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Backup-partition-table
<alvin_rxg> b.t.w 真有必要备份分区表？……
<alvin_rxg> 我指普通的个人用途
<Kandu> 有。裝完 ubuntu 後又裝 windows
<btrfsfan> extended partitions:  :-D
<Kandu> 裝完 ** 後又裝 windows
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 再装下 grub 不就行了？
<flhx> alvin_rxg: 有一点换xfs格式，不小心，几个分区没了，所以关心要备份下
<btrfsfan> Kandu: 没吧。
<ReiFFEXzyx> 已经损失过三个extended partitions的飘过
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 你試試
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 试什么？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 备份拓展分区 sfdisk -d /dev/hda > backup-hda.s
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 你敢試？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 有个工具testdisk方便得很。 XD
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 试啥呢？
<flhx> btrfsfan: 那次，我还真是扩展分区上的数据损失啊，
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 用一版 grub 確實沒問題
<alvin_rxg> flhx: 如果你连分区都搞不清楚，那不是以后搞什么，都要损坏了？
<flhx> btrfsfan: 以前以为，dd mbr 只是备份引导记录，然而还兼有分区表的备份作用，才明白
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: grub2 还没有 stable 吧？
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: s/用一版/用同一版
<btrfsfan> flhx: 我晕哦。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 什么？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 你没看过linuxquestion的wiki哦
<flhx> btrfsfan: 没有看过，
<btrfsfan> flhx: 呃。里面有些非常有用的东西。至少在很多wiki没有谈到
<flhx> btrfsfan: 现在goole,文章一大堆，正宗的不多，
<btrfsfan> flhx: 说明不能完全靠机器啊
<btrfsfan> Now to restore partition table to disk, all you need to do is use dd command:  :-D# dd if= sda-mbr.bin of=/dev/sdX bs=1 count=64 skip=446 seek=446
<flhx> btrfsfan: 旧事重提：我外接显示器，有hdmi音频，现在用ubu正常，换回debian,arch,,就是弄不出hdmi的音频？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 不懂。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 也许没有遇到这样的事，没事
<Kandu> qq
<btrfsfan> flhx: 声音驱动问题吗？我用的是oss. :-D不懂呢。
<Kandu> 呃，把這當 vi 了，囧
<flhx> btrfsfan: RV710/730 Digital steeo
<btrfsfan> :-D
<btrfsfan> 我还经常:wq呢
<flhx> btrfsfan: 它的驱动在ati驱动上
<flhx> btrfsfan: 我用这条行不： dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/sda1/debian.mbr  bs=512 count=1
<btrfsfan> 有人用google buzz吗。有什么感觉好用的client
<btrfsfan> flhx: 什么问题。
<btrfsfan> flhx: 这个要超级权限的。而且要非常慎重使用dd命令！！！
<flhx> btrfsfan: 备份引导以前，现在是否备份了sda的整个分区表？
<btrfsfan> 不要把方向搞错了:-D
<flhx> btrfsfan: 明白的
<btrfsfan> 呃？
<flhx> btrfsfan: 是否备份了sda的整个分区表？
<btrfsfan> 分区表有两份，如果你有拓展分区的话。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 有，三个主 一人扩展
<flhx> btrfsfan: 有，三个主 一个扩展
<btrfsfan> Now, we will save entries of the extended partitions:   sfdisk -d /dev/hda > backup-hda.sf
<btrfsfan> 这个是备份拓展分区的分区表的所
<flhx> btrfsfan: 谢谢悉心的提点，太谢谢了
<btrfsfan> 再结合刚刚那个。
<btrfsfan> :-D
<btrfsfan> flhx: 其实，我之前也没注意到还有拓展分区的。。。orz
<flhx> btrfsfan: 再问，还愿它的命令？
<btrfsfan> dd if=backup-hda.mbr of=/dev/hda  Then, here is how to restore extended partitions entries:   sfdisk /dev/hda < backup-hda.sf :-D
<btrfsfan> 这都是网上的嘛
<btrfsfan> 相反方向。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 明白，上网查资料，真是累死人，有些怕了
<btrfsfan> flhx: 不懂英文?
<flhx> btrfsfan: 你的硬盘是hda?我的系统是认为：sda
<btrfsfan> 汗。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 是啊，只认得一点点
<btrfsfan> 这只是一个示例
<btrfsfan> 不要都照抄。会死得很惨的
<flhx> btrfsfan: 我原来的本本的确是：hda
<flhx> btrfsfan: 放心吧，朝代进步了，我也前进了点点
<btrfsfan> flhx: 什么linux嘛
<btrfsfan> flhx: 哪个发行版
<flhx> btrfsfan: 晚上开的是ubu
<btrfsfan> debian就是hdx
<flhx> btrfsfan: 以前的旧本，硬盘是hda,现在换了，不是
<alvin_rxg> 会死得很惨的
<btrfsfan> 前阵子折腾过，死活不认我的另外一个硬盘。
<btrfsfan> :-D
<flhx> btrfsfan: 现在的系统是ubu luicd
<flhx> btrfsfan: 前朝旧事一提，差点闹笑话
<btrfsfan> flhx:  看过aix命令参考么？里面有些共通的东西是非常重要的，就是关于那些声明。[]是可选 {}是必选。斜体表示要换转相应的东西
<flhx> btrfsfan: 没有，以前用点时间学学
<btrfsfan> flhx: 前朝？怎么回事？
<flhx> btrfsfan: 没有，以后用点时间学学
<btrfsfan> flhx: 呃。那个是供查阅的。:-D
<flhx> btrfsfan: 那块hda啊，04前的本本
<btrfsfan> :-D
 * btrfsfan 破坏者同时是建设者。xunlei建立了自己的帝国。orz
<flhx> btrfsfan: xunlei我用不了。会不会有linux版本的？
<btrfsfan> flhx: 这个我不知道。
<flhx> btrfsfan: 也许只有linux队伍壮大了，也许东西就会出来
<flhx> gebjgd: 早啊
<btrfsfan> flhx: 看嘛。哪个也不知道明天是否会有太阳出来
<gebjgd> flhx: 还早。我天天从早挂到晚
<flhx> gebjgd: 讲座听到开心不，我实在不懂，就睡了。现在刚从被子里摸出来
<flhx> gebjgd: arch上的朋友，全睡了
<gebjgd> flhx: 我问了很多问题
<gebjgd> flhx: 用仇视的角度
<flhx> gebjgd: 各人所好，自由精神，不必啊，仇视
<gebjgd> flhx: kde太慢
<flhx> gebjgd: 你的openbox窗口也比较接近win的风格，感觉
<gebjgd> flhx: 是阿
<gebjgd> flhx: 不是接近win。是接近桌面环境
<flhx> gebjgd: 嘻嘻
<flhx> gebjgd: 可我太喜欢fluxbox双击标题栏后，不是最大化和最小化，而是收缩成一个工具条。感觉方便
<gebjgd> fluxbox也能上tint2
<gebjgd> flhx: 禁用系统的bar
<flhx> gebjgd: 看到你的qq，有点羡慕
<gebjgd> flhx: 什么qq？
<flhx> gebjgd: 你的那个桌面上不是有吗？图标至少有
<gebjgd> flhx: web2.qq.com
<flhx> gebjgd: 噢，是这样的
<gebjgd> flhx: 不然你以为是什么？
<flhx> gebjgd: 以为你有那样的牛力。安装上了
<gebjgd> flhx: wine的速度慢
<gebjgd> flhx: 不好看。web2.qq很好了
<flhx> gebjgd: 我弄过，不成功，就省了，不用它，实在不成，我用vbox
<gebjgd> flhx: webqq够了
<gebjgd> flhx: vbox？大炮打蚊子
<flhx> gebjgd: 噢
<Kandu> gebjgd: 你在 webqq 里能用 qq 音樂不？
<gebjgd> Kandu: 从来没用过qq音乐
<Kandu> gebjgd: qq 在我這兒真麻煩，有時候登錄不上，得翻牆才行
<gebjgd> Kandu: 不会阿
<gebjgd> Kandu: 有的时候是登不上，关上重新打开就好了
<gebjgd> Kandu: 之后就挂着了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我刷n次登不上。切下 foxproxy 就登上了
<gebjgd> Kandu: 太假了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 嗯，我也覺得奇怪
<Kandu> gebjgd: Zzz cya
<gebjgd> Kandu: 安
<SUN> HAODUO
<SUN> 输入
<SUN> fd
<btrfsfan> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/123549 挡住了。怎么下移一点
<gebjgd> btrfsfan: 你是？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 考，你不改名会死阿
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你用的什么东西放桌面图标？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 不时用下别名，没有犯罪吧
<lazysnake> 那个是缩略图
<lazysnake> 并不是图标。最小化，他就跑到那里去了。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 谁让你的bar再上面的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没药可救？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 改thunm...里的位置
<flhx> gebjgd: 你是个神啊
<gebjgd> flhx: 神什么？
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake: 把图标往下挪不行吗? 或者不用图标:  http://imagebin.ca/img/GcaaI4YE.png
<flhx> gebjgd: 感觉有能量，有牛力
<gebjgd> flhx: 用过2天fvwm
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 呃
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 好丑
<gebjgd> XD
<Jagdwurst> XD
<flhx> gebjgd: 不错了，我是几分钟，用它，就怕了，后来忘了
<alvin_rxg> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/small-patch-but-huge-improvement.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小补丁 大改善 — LinuxTOY
<lazysnake> 94年娶老婆,到现在没换过.http://comment.news.163.com/news_guonei7_bbs/4HS26C650001124J.html :-D
<icebear_> 大~~家好..
<icebear_> hello~~
<icebear_> morning~~
<icebear_> speaking english? or chinese??
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-17
<zhanglong> 有没有知道，，，黄色网页啊
<wzlxx> 用arch的同学在不？
<Relaed> Hello, I lost my Chinese IME under linux
<Relaed> and anyone knows how to install fitx in  ubuntu ?
<wzlxx> sudo apt-get install fcitx   ????
<Relaed> wzlxx: wish it work
<Relaed> wzlxx: alright, it did work
<wzlxx> 用arch的同学在不？
<Gun^Rose> 哦，什么问题？
<wzlxx>  mount -o loop,exec -t iso9660 /home/wzlxx/download/systemrescuecd-x86-1.6.3.iso /tmp/cdrom
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose, 为啥这样挂载iso会有错误？？？
<wzlxx> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<wzlxx>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<wzlxx>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<wzlxx>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<wzlxx>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose, 看了吗？
<Gun^Rose> 稍等
<wzlxx> 哦
<Gun^Rose> 似乎是 -t iso9660 不对？
<Gun^Rose> wrong fs type, bad option...
<Gun^Rose> 我看一下
<wzlxx> 嗯
<kwater>  loop0 not working i looked into the /dev/ and loop0 didn't exist so i changed it to the next logical /dev/loop/ in there which was /dev/loop/0
<kwater> mount -t iso9660 something.iso /mnt/iso/ -o ro,loop=/dev/loop/0
<kwater> this to works for me
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 你用的是arch吗
<wzlxx> Lancaster, 嗯
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 呃。我改名了。我昨天的名字是临时用的btrfsfan
<wzlxx> 哦
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 那个cd你可以直接挂上去。mount foo.iso /mnt
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 现在都不用指定了的
<wzlxx> 提示必须要文件系统格式
<lazysnake> wzlxx: orz你的是不是最新版哦
<wzlxx> Lancaster, 是啊
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 你叫错人了。。
<lazysnake> :-D
<wzlxx> kwater, I will try
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 我晕
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 打laz就不会错了。没人跟我一样的
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: modprobe loop 先看看是否加载了loop模块
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose, 已经加载了
<wzlxx> KWA
<wzlxx> kwater, It do not work
<Gun^Rose> sudo losetup /tmp/cdrom /yourhomedir/xxx.iso
<Gun^Rose> 用losetup挂在看看
<lazysnake> zhanglong: 什么状况？
<Gun^Rose> 挂载
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 整个事情是怎么一回事哦。我只看到你的那句mount -o loop,exec -t iso9660 /home/wzlxx/download/systemrescuecd-x86-1.6.3.iso /tmp/cdrom
<Lancaster> 我差点以为你是Bot.
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx： udo losetup /tmp/cdrom   /yourhomedir/xxx.iso
<Gun^Rose> sudo
<lazysnake> Lancaster: XD
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose, 不对的，反了吧
<syshack> Gun^Rose: Morning
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 就是如何挂载iso文件，在我这里老是出错
 * syshack Morning Everyone
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 不是吧。
<lazysnake> syshack: 早上好
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 就是啊
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose, 不行，提示是个文件夹
<syshack> wzlxx: 报嘛错误？
<wzlxx> mount -t iso9660 -o loop,exec /home/wzlxx/download/systemrescuecd-x86-1.6.3.iso /tmp/cdrom
<wzlxx> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<wzlxx>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<wzlxx>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<wzlxx>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 稍等
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 我自己先试试看
<wzlxx> syshack, 上面是命令和错误代码
<syshack> wzlxx: 我在看
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 试试别的镜像看？
<syshack> wzlxx: 你file下 iso看看。看下返回值
<wzlxx> 晕
<wzlxx> empty
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /xxxx.iso
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 没检查md5？
<lazysnake> 空文件。orz
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx ：这样你会出现一个新的盘了，就像放进一个cdrom
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 在文件管理器里找到这个盘，打开就是
<wzlxx> 我错了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<lazysnake> wzlxx: ？
<wzlxx> 我一直挂载的是那个没有下载完的那个，晕
<lazysnake> :-D
<kwater> =   =
<wzlxx> 晕死了
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx:哈哈
<lazysnake> lol
<wzlxx> 网速不好，下载不没有下完我就重新下载了，然后改了名，我晕
<lazysnake> :-D
<wzlxx> file这个命令很重要，哈哈
<lazysnake> md5.。
<wzlxx> ext3在挂载的时候应该是什么type??
<jackey> freetalk有人会用吗。
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 一般来说都不用管的。
<lazysnake> ？
<wzlxx> Lancaster, 它让我管呢
<lazysnake> ext3
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> 就像Tar一样，现在都不用管什么压的。直接tar xf foo.xxx就行了
<lazysnake> 例外是zip和rar
<bekars> ggggg
<kwater> 以获取更多信息和选项。
<kwater>     以获取更多信息和选项。
<kwater>                        本 APT 具有超级牛力。
<kwater>                    本 APT 具有超级牛力。
<wzlxx> 一般大家挂载ext3分区的时候都用什么格式啊？
<kwater> ubuntu 10.10 chs  , 翻译真强力.
<bekars> 昨天讲课的内容在哪里？
<lazysnake> kwater: 8.04就有这样的翻译了，据我所知
<lazysnake> bekars: 聊天记录吧。对哈，不知道有没得人整理的
<kwater> bekars: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/11/16/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/2010/11/16/
<kwater> bekars: "<nihui>"
<bekars> 头一次来IRC
<lazysnake> bekars: hello 欢迎
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 那个只能安装到sdb1吗？
<kwater> lazysnake:  > <  是我自己死撑用英文版
<lazysnake> 哎呀。^k^都不给力的。
<bekars> 感觉这种方式看着比较乱
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 都没问题的
<kwater> bekars: 如果喜欢的话，可以自己写个webapp 做整理
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 能不能启动看两个东西，lilo 和内核。。
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 检测不到我的sdb2
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 文件系统一般不成问题。
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 呃？
<bekars> 每天20点开会吗？
<kwater> wzlxx: 是什么控制器上的什么接口的设备啊?
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 刚刚用那个开了/
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 刚刚用那个开了?
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> 可以检测到sdb1，但不能检测sdb2
<kwater> wzlxx: /dev/ 里也没有喔 ?
<lazysnake> wzlxx:  sdb2什么文件格式
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 我格式化的ext3不知道成功没。。。。。
<lazysnake> :-D
<wzlxx> kwater, 里面有啊
<GNUdog> wzlxx: sudo fdisk -l 打 出来看看结果
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 命令行么？
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 嗯
<kwater> wzlxx: 手工mount不出来吗?
<lazysnake> :-D
<wzlxx>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lazysnake> 没格式化哦
<wzlxx> /dev/sdb1            2048     6309887     3153920    b  W95 FAT32
<wzlxx> /dev/sdb2         6309888     7827391      758752   83  Linux
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 速度gparted吧
<GNUdog> wzlxx: 你 mkfs 没？
<wzlxx> 我mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2
<lazysnake> :-D
<GNUdog> wzlxx: 成功了否？
<GNUdog> mkfs 后应该有一堆有的没的蹦出来
<wzlxx> GNUdog, 忘记了
<wzlxx> GNUdog, 就是很长时间
<GNUdog> 我了个去，9点36了
<GNUdog> 上课去
<wzlxx> 是不是应该   mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2
<wzlxx> GNUdog, 上啥课啊。。。。
<GNUdog> wzlxx: 是
<GNUdog> 概率，要刷分
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 关于de的。
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 嘛？
<lazysnake> 这两天都是关于de的
<wzlxx> de是啥？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 桌面环境
<wzlxx> 哦
<wzlxx> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 38 mounts or
<wzlxx> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<wzlxx> 怀疑那个只能安装到sdb1
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 不是的
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 重新启动电脑试试？
<wzlxx> 不是吧？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 我以前遇到过没把分区格式化。呃。后来用gparted
<jgjgjgj> 机器人
<jgjgjgj> 在哪
<lazysnake> :-D带翅膀的那个
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 应该是只能安装到sdb1，你说的那个保存设置的估计可以安装到其他分区
<lazysnake> 呃。
<xinqishi143> 大家好~~新用IRC，多多指教~~
<pocoyo> xinqishi143: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 那你你能往sdb2里面写东西?
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 可以
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 你是怎么做的？
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 安装这两个部分都是在哪里？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 我做在1
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 晕
<lazysnake> 另外一部分在2.
<lazysnake> wzlxx: ？
<wzlxx> 只能在1
<wzlxx> sysresc只能在1
<liuchen> 请问大家平时在哪里参加开源项目?
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 知道了，太脚本里应该是写死的，装系统直接在sdb了
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 那我不知道了
<wzlxx> 弄好了，看能起来不，哈哈
<dshbusiness> 讨厌写图形界面……shit
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 我晕，起不来
<calebot> dshbusiness: 不是鼠标拉一拉就好？
<dshbusiness> calebot: ncurses……
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 直接还是进我的grub了
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 什么提示
<lazysnake> wzlxx: usb boot？
<calebot> ncurses 哪来的图形…
<dshbusiness> calebot: 写起来太麻烦，而且耦合度太大，数据结构有时候必须考虑显示问题
<wzlxx> 没有提示，直接进grub，然后进我的硬盘上的系统了
<dshbusiness> calebot: 嗯……就是终端显示啦……
<dshbusiness> calebot: gtk倒勉强可以做到低耦合度，但是编码量太大
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 就按照管网上面A方法做的，但是没有反映
<lazysnake> :-D应该是有些东西没做足。
<dshbusiness> calebot: 写了一早上，ncurses，写个文件列表显示的东西，为了迎合ncurses的显示，我在不停的修改数据结构……shit
<calebot> dshbusiness: terminal 不一定是 80x24
<dshbusiness> calebot: 是啊！为了写这个东西，我得不停的考虑边框用什么来显示，如何处理宽字符……颜色怎么办……
<mygod> x
<syshack> 你们都在折腾啥啊？
<if_else> 各位 在gnome下面自定义打开终端的快捷键时，打开的终端默认路径位 / ，如何改为HOME 谢谢
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 一定要用 ncurse ?
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 那字符终端想写图形还能用什么？
<soiamso> dshbusiness: python 写 ncurse  ？
<dshbusiness> soiamso: x下写也不是不可以，关键是gtk太让人纠结了
<dshbusiness> soiamso: c写
<tenzu> 手写
<dshbusiness> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> 错了，应该叫手绘
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 很多系统设置的curse 都是python 或 perl 写， C肯定是纠结啦，要注意的细节太多
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 哦，这个我还没注意到……我去看看，我参考了几个ncurses的实现，都是用c的，说实话结构性好的，编码量太大，编码少的，结构性差
<soiamso> dshbusiness: http://docs.python.org/library/curses.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 15.9. curses — Terminal handling for character-cell displays — Python v2.7 documentation
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 我去看看，谢谢！
<jyf1987> http://bigfools.com/2010/11/13699.html   看这个  打倒中华帝国主义 额
<jyf1987> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/17/0132254&from=rss
<jyf1987>  			200+行Kernel补丁显著改善桌面性能 			 		
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 200+行Kernel补丁显著改善桌面性能
<dshbusiness> 有点事，先撤了……
<flhx> 这个聊天室，开了大概多少年？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 就算一个很成熟的开放的东西还是可以不断改进，
<jyf1987> 有年头了 freenode还行
<soiamso> flhx: 好像很多年
<kdlijian> jyf1987: 期待这个
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那是 而且系统越是分工 越有优化的余地 因为没有人来全局看代码了 你看 busybox就是个活生生的例子
<flhx> soiamso: 我来不久，真想了解下
<jyf1987> 希望 busybox能把 kernel也收了 额
<channinggod> 问下,你们都用什么浏览器?firefox?
<ofan> 用sendmail发的邮件 为何收不到？？
<kdlijian> KDE 275个包，编译了11个小时了，现在正在进行第154个包。
<lubotu2> Error: KDE bug 275 could not be found
<kdlijian> lubotu2: 这么多机器人
<kdlijian> channinggod: firefox铁杆
<channinggod> 发现win7下的搜狗浏览器太不给力了,纠结于遨游还是firefox
<jyf1987> channinggod: 这里是 arch官方 非arch的问题不要来这里问
<Barden> ....
<Kandu> jyf1987: ;)
<ofan> channinggod: win党退下...
<KuSe_Hu_> 哈哈
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好久不见阿 系统发布了没
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我又不是神仙
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这都几个月了 你太消极怠工了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，進度太慢了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不给力阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你在家都几个月了
<KuSe_Hu> 加油，支持！
<syshack> 什么系统啊？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 咋不说话了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 說啥呢
<hata__> 说爱我
<jyf1987> Kandu: 问你在家几年了呢
<syshack> 我x
<syshack> 好黄好暴力
<lubcat> .............
<ofan> 用mail和sendmail给外网发邮件，没有任何错误提示，怎么收不到呢？？？？？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 1å¹´
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 还不出去混 在家里
<lubcat> .........
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不是混了半年了么
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那怎么在家1年 ？ 不行 我一向来是反对年轻人啃老的
<ofan> - -
<Kandu> jyf1987: 總共一年。期間半年工作賺夠生活費了唄
<pocoyo> twhirl 有没有deb包？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这个模式阿 那也还行 有空去 ofan那 问问可招不招人 LOL
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<lubcat> ofan: 招啥的?
<hata__> Kandu: 好西洋的生活模式阿
<ofan> lubcat: 招苦力～
<lubcat> 盖楼么。刚烧的那栋。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 做這個不像雞生蛋。呱呱一下就行的。再說生下來了，你也瞧不着呢
<ofan> lubcat: 盖什么楼
<Kandu> jyf1987: 急啥
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那就多呱呱几下
<lubcat> ofan: 那楼不是烧了么。肯定要盖起来的吧。不是？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我这是为你们祖国的软件事业捉急阿
<ofan> lubcat: 上海那栋？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 象你这样优秀的软件人才困在家中不能拿出来用 这是我最不喜欢的
<lubcat> 还有哪也烧了？
<ofan> lubcat: 我咋知道
<Kandu> jyf1987: p，我做完這個就去種菜種樹。還是不能用
<ofan> 用mail和sendmail给外网发邮件，没有任何错误提示，怎么收不到呢？？？？？
<syshack> 邮件服务器被屏了？
<jyf1987> fcitx crash again and again and ...
<syshack> jyf1987: 哈哈
<jyf1987> syshack: again and again and crash all my gtk based software like pidgin
<flh> ls
<hceasy> 早上我怎么掉了?
<lubcat> ofan: ...
<hceasy> 现在的人怎么这么少?
<ofan> 哦哦 可以发邮件了
<hceasy> 没人理我,......
<touparx> hceasy: 网络不好掉了，很正常啊
<ofan> 103个 这还少
<ofan> 106
<hceasy> <touparx> 连个聊天记录都没
<hceasy> <ofan> 我是指说话的人
<touparx> hceasy: 这个网络上不是有么？记得昨天还有人贴ubuntu-cn聊天记录的url的
<ofan> hceasy: 都在上班
<hceasy> <touparx> 我是说我的手机上没任何记录
<touparx> hceasy: 手机上irc？看的过来么？irc貌似通常都是刷屏的
<zhu> 手机上irc
<hceasy> 可以,还能说的过来,正在适应全键盘输入法
<ofan> 啥机型
<zhu> 对阿
<jyf1987> 我的s60手机今天早上挂了 nnd
<syshack> 其实工作时间 有时间聊天的人 没几个
<jyf1987> 也是 不包括你么
<hceasy> 五百块的多普达 838 安卓和微软双系统
<zhu> 便宜阿
<ofan> 牛阿 双系统
<hceasy> 这个软件没补全功能...
<hceasy> 安卓那个是1.5的
<hceasy> 其实安装起来可简单,....
<alick> S60 nokia手机能换系统吗？
<hceasy> 不能吧
<hceasy> 诺基亚比较的扯淡
<hceasy> 摩托和多普达的可能最大
<zhu> 能么？
<root__> 如何更改名称啊。
<alick> root__: ？
<root__> 把我这个root__改成其他的。
<Barden> root__: /nick XXX
<hceasy> 用了这么长时间.感觉诺基亚的就是功能强大的手机
<hceasy> 摩托和多普达等则是性能简化的电脑
<soiamso> hceasy: N900 ？
<soiamso> hceasy: 国内好像还没有行货
<hceasy> ????
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/D3HNZ.jpg
<hceasy> 你说的是???
<hceasy> wo用的是838
<root__> 是不是永久性更改呢。
<hceasy> <root__> 不是
<root__> 这个nick命令是不是永久性更改名字
<hceasy> <root__> 你说的那种得在软件设置理改
<root__> 那在哪个文件啊。
<hceasy> <root__> ......
<root__> 恩，谢谢
<hceasy> 你用的啥软件
<root__> irssi
<hceasy> <root__> 找设置的选项啊
<root__> 我这个软件是cli下的，谢谢。
<hceasy> 一般都是.config结尾的那个文件
<shvntr> ~/.irssirc
<root__> 恩，我找一下。
<Kandu> root__: 在配置文件最後加上三行就行
<Kandu> settings = {
<hceasy> 命令这东西,见到名字我能认出来,但记不住
<jackey> 可以了。
<Kandu> core = { real_name = ""; user_name = "kandu"; nick = "kandu"; };
<Kandu> };
<hceasy> 现在不都该下班了?
<kastier> 这里有不同时区的人
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 忘了
<hceasy> 我打字不算太慢吧
<hceasy> 各位?
<Gun^Rose> 我刚上来，没看见
<hceasy> 哦
<hceasy> 那现在你看到了吧
<Gun^Rose> 你用什么输入法？
<hceasy> 搜狗手机输入法
<Gun^Rose> 啊？你用手机聊irc吗？
<hceasy> 就是感觉没电脑上块
<iyten> ...速度不错 手机irc客户端是?
<Gun^Rose> 我怎么不知道有这个功能？！大侠！
<hceasy> 恩...
<hceasy> ...
<Gun^Rose> 啥客户端呢？！
<hceasy> 我菜鸟一个
<hceasy> 你是啥手机
<Gun^Rose> 偶是nokia n95
<hceasy> 支持java不?
<Gun^Rose> 老机器了，不知道，照说支持的
<iyten> nokia都支持java
<hceasy> ....有钱人
<iyten> 啥客户端
<hceasy> 我的都是零五年的二手多普达
<alick> 普通的ARM板多少钱大概？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 手机irc用啥客户端啊？
<hceasy> jmirc
<kastier> 我的是03年的6600
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 哦，机器无所谓了，能用就行的，偶的是水货，没那么贵
<hceasy> 我用的软件是pocket irc
<kastier> 哦
<hceasy> 不过这个机器被我安装了安卓系统,最自豪的地方
<Gun^Rose> 可以联接无线路由器，我就是看着个功能才买的。行货阉割了，没这个功能
<calebot> alick: 用 qemu 就好啦
<iyten> wm smart phone可以不?
<alick> calebot: 能emu arm？
<hceasy> <iyten> 可以干什么?
<iyten> hceasy: 你不pocket pc用的irc吗？我问非触摸屏的可以用不？
<hceasy> 可以
<iyten> hceasy: thx
<hceasy> 除了菜单调不出来,纯命令还是可以用的
<hceasy> 再说了客户端很多啊,不一定非得用这个
<iyten> 好用免费的？
<hceasy> 恩...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/qouVw.gif    alien vs predator
<girlcar> hi.
<hceasy> <girlcar> hi
<girlcar> /quit
 * hceasy 莫名其妙
<kwater> 刷第三方android HD2上swap导致tf卡损坏，后来返修了。 听说是虚拟内存
 * hceasy 一头雾水
<hceasy> 不明白
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/8e9zJ.png
<girlcar> hi
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<hceasy> ???
<hceasy> 怎么又来了
<soiamso> kwater: swap 就是用在非主存/低速设备上的
<Gun^Rose> 都切完饭了吗？
<hceasy> 恩 吃完了
<hceasy> 一大堆垃圾食品
<kwater> soiamso: en en
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ZXWXY.jpg
<girlcar> 发现linuxmint也很好用啊。
<hceasy> 终于会说汉字了你
<hceasy> 还当你是机器人
<allen1st> 又有鸡血补丁 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/small-patch-but-huge-improvement.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小补丁 大改善 « LinuxTOY
<allen1st> "这个小小的补丁仅为 Linux Kernel 增加了 233 行代码，却将高负荷下桌面响应最大延迟降低到原先的十分之一，平均延迟降低到六十分之一！该补丁的作用是为每个 TTY 动态地创建任务分组。"
<girlcar> ^_^，我？
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/LHmq6.jpg
<hceasy> <girlcar> 恩
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个牛的
<Aerowolf> 这么神？我也刚刚看到那个补丁的帖子！第一次与各位这么近似同步
<allen1st> 和bfs一起用，岂不是爽翻
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<lubcat> ..
<hceasy> 什么时候我的手机也能用才棒
<allen1st> bfs手机能用的
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<Gun^Rose> 鸡血补丁！形象！
<palomino|working> being just too damn sexy , roylez
<Gun^Rose> 赶紧打鸡血
<soiamso> hceasy:  meego 应该更早
<hceasy> 我连自己手机是什么硬件的都不知道
<roylez> palomino|working: that is a big problem ...
<girlcar> v2ex.appspot.com  可以发贴到Twitter，不错。
<allen1st> hceasy, 知道是什么系统的才重要
<Kandu> cfy: 你試試 http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.php
<hceasy> timeout: 微软de
<Kandu> cfy: 生成部分一般般。過濾重複的表達式最麻煩了。昨天整天就做過濾。你看下效果。我拿 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/24点 的例子做了測試
<hceasy> 大家刷屏慢点,我去洗个碗就回来
<cfy>  Kandu: ok
<kastier> hveasy:家庭主妇？家庭煮夫？
<hceasy> 学生
<quanru> 麻烦问下    终端里运行gedit等软件  出现(gedit:2927): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed
<quanru> 怎么解决?
<pocoyo> 不管他。
<syshack> 有在搞数据仓库的？
<flh> quanru: 我好像好多全是有那样的信息，我不理它
<kastier> quanru：重做系统
<kastier> 呵呵
<quanru> 昨天刚重装的  因为安装了 burg 结果进不了系统
<quanru> 还有  开机没有标题栏   虽然看到一种方法能解决  感觉不好   你们有什么方法解决
<Rothsdad> quanru: 这些信息你可以当成程序的一部分
<quanru> failed但是他出现失败  是不是有问题
<Rothsdad> quanru: 没有问题，那个是给开发者看的，不是用户
<quanru> 这样啊  谢谢咯
<quanru> 开机标题栏不见  也没有效果
<lubcat> 标题栏是哪个
<quanru> 然后把窗口管理区设置成metacity  再开机启动metacity   和  compiz  行得通       但是有没有更好的方法
<quanru> 全部窗口的标题栏
<quanru> 有最大化 最小化  关闭按钮的那个
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛重新編譯了個，先前個沒加限制，有人加了太多數，結果 vps 整個就在算  囧
<lubcat> 哦。
<nsdy> 。。。 没能恢复的了...
<nsdy> 不小心执行了 su -c'rm -r /home/user/*' 命令，把用户目录下的文件全都删除了，请问如何恢复数据。。。。
<quanru> lubcat: 有遇到过吗
<freeflying> nsdy, 如果你刚刚执行了，而且关机了，有很多可以找回了，随着你运行的时间越来越长，越来越少
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: 有源代码么？
<NoIE> 山西省临汾市洪洞县一对夫妇在家中遇害身亡。经洪洞县公安局证实，死者均为该局民警
<NoIE> 被害者王某某非常有钱，有的说其身价足有上亿元，在洪洞县有3个煤矿，开着宝马车上下班。
<NoIE> 在当地论坛中公布的一份悬赏令上写着，“洪洞警方发言人：山西省洪洞县城内鸿安·古槐大厦内发生一起凶杀案，王建雄、韩惠芳夫妇被害，望广大群众提供破案线索，洪洞警方对提供有价值破案线索的奖5万元，协助警方破案的奖10万元。”落款处盖有洪洞县公安局公章。
<lubcat> quanru: 是不是觉得所有窗口都是卡卡的。。
<NoIE> 在这条新闻的回复中，有1414人表示高兴.
<newer> 大家好
<pocoyo> newer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
 * wzlxx yun~~~
<nsdy> <freeflying>昨晚执行的  不过挂了只读 而且没有进行别的什么覆盖性操作
<lubcat> NoIE: 有病啊。高兴？
<quanru> lubcat: 不会卡  就是没有标题栏  跟compiz
<NoIE> http://news.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20101117/88043.html
<NoIE> lubcat: 有兴趣可以看看。
<lubcat> 。。。
<NoIE> 回复高兴的人数已经到1449人了.
<lubcat> quanru: 一个可能是窗口管理器。一个是显卡？安burg改动了什么。
<Relaed> NoIE: 恶，就是网民也有很多人素质低啊
<NoIE> 一个警察，有数亿存款，能是合法收入吗？
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.tar.gz
<quanru> lubcat: 跟burg没关系   burg不能进入系统  我重装系统了    我是因为重装macbuntu主题 才出现这种情况的
<quanru> 本人也表示高兴
<Kandu> cfy: 這份源碼限制是100，你可以試試多輸入幾個數。不過沒有幾萬塊的電腦，建議不要超過10個數
<Relaed> NoIE: but this does not justify the fact that he can be murdered "legally".
<quanru> lubcat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=265284       这种情况
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu窗口没有了标题栏，而且不能移动
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。不过估计看起来有难度
<channinggod> 回复同情的19人,说明官员还是没空理会的
<Kandu> cfy: 你對後綴表達式熟悉吧？
<cfy> Kandu: 不了解。
<wzlxx> you yong zile de ma?
<Relaed> 今天他们可以为这个欢呼，明天他们就可以在暴乱中合法的杀死比他们有钱的任何人。
<nsdy> <freeflying>兄弟有办法吗
<channinggod> 想起了香港四大探长时代/5亿雷洛 不过那时候的5亿比现在值钱多了,现在的差的远
<lubcat> quanru: 都试过了么
<quanru> 没有
<NoIE> Relaed：You are right , but I can not accept .
<Rothsdad> 大家有用ibus在chromium中退格后不能输入的吗？如何解决呢？（我感觉是ibus的bug）
<quanru> 刚找到的
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣啊，我這裡輸出也是後綴表達式。這樣你可以用 perl 讀取然後轉換成自己想要的表達式格式。
<quanru> 更新ibus
<quanru> PPA更新
<quanru> 就可以了
<Rothsdad> quanru: 1.3.8
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<channinggod> ibus应该不推荐吧
<Kandu> cfy: google 逆波蘭表達式，幾分鐘就學會了
<lubcat> quanru: macbuntu主题和metacity窗口管理冲突。的样子。
<Rothsdad> quanru: 已经是最新的了
<cfy> Kandu: 关键我怎么看你代码呢？我可完全不会pascal阿
<quanru> 1.3.10
<quanru> 就不会了
<Rothsdad> quanru: 我用的是arch
<quanru> 你的不是最新的
<hceasy> 没意思
<hceasy> 无聊
<quanru> lubcat:我看看
<hceasy> 十分我俩
<hceasy> 无聊
<Rothsdad> quanru: 恩，好的。我还是编译个最新的吧。arch源里面最新的是1.3.8
<quanru> 嗯
<hceasy> 非常的无聊,不就死俩人
<freeflying> nsdy, 用工具恢复 http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Kandu> cfy: 代碼無所謂。主要是算法。我畫個流程圖好了
<freeflying> Rothsdad, 你用的什么版本还有这个bug?
<cfy> Kandu: 好:)
<Rothsdad> freeflying: arch官方源里的ibus
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 1.3.8
<freeflying> Rothsdad, 什么版本
<pocoyo> 200+行Kernel补丁显著改善Linux桌面性能 这个真强啊。
<Rothsdad> pocoyo: 恩，这个很期待
<freeflying> Rothsdad, echo 'export IBUS_NO_SNOOPER_APPS=chromium' >> ~/.profile
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 唉。
<freeflying> Rothsdad, 去找 ibus package maintainer 去禁用 snooper
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 恩，我试试
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥3 3 3没结果？
<cfy> Kandu: 我怎么感觉你的不是标准的逆波兰表达式？
<Kandu> cfy: 3 3 目標是3 當然沒結果
<Rothsdad> freeflying: export IBUS_NO_SNOOPER_APPS=chromium后还是没有效果
<cfy> Kandu: 8 3 3 8 / - *
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 我重启ibus也不行
<Kandu> cfy: 比如你要計算 1 2 3 目標是 4.直接 1 2 3 4
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，你的表达式输出是逆波兰表达式？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 5 1 2 + 4 * + 3 −
<Kandu> cfy: 你輸入啥，得到這結果的？
<cfy> Kandu: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/逆波兰表示法
<freeflying> Rothsdad, 你运行了我给你的命令了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我只是感觉你的和维基上的不一样
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 运行了，在.profile追加一行export IBUS_NO_SNOOPER_APPS=chromium
<freeflying> Rothsdad, 然后重启系统
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 恩，wait for a moment
<Kandu> cfy: 呃。都是正常的格式唉
<cfy> Kandu: o
<hceasy> 为什么我老掉线?
<Kandu> cfy: 比如說 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/24點 給出的例子，第一條是 2 4 10 10 你就輸 2 4 10 10 24 得出結果是 10 2 4 10 / + *
<hceasy> 人品问题?
<cfy> Kandu: 我知道了。你那是后缀记法
<tanhua> 请问在网上看的视频 现在缓存在哪 /tmp 下 没找到。
<Rothsdad> freeflying: 谢啦，恩，成功啦
<channinggod> 缓存?有设置的地方吧
<tanhua> channinggod: 怎么设置
<channinggod> firefox装插件 uper tab mod
<channinggod> Super Tab Mode
<channinggod> 这个插件里面选项的“缓存”项有显示文件目录
<flhx> channinggod: 怎么安装uper tab mod
<tanhua> channinggod: 我试试
<channinggod> 是安装插件Super Tab Mode
<nsdy> <freeflying>谢了
<happyaron> ...
<NoIE> 刚刚登录了一下人人网，怎么感觉和facebook有点相像？
<touparx> NoIE: 完全一样的。。。
<NoIE> touparx: I see .
<channinggod> 新浪微博不错
<ofan> NoIE: facebook是山寨的
<NoIE> ofan: 什么？
<wzlxx> 谁用emelfm2了？？
<palomino|working> 我很久以前用过
<wzlxx> 文件管理器
<wzlxx> palomino|working: 怎么不用了啊？
<wzlxx> palomino|working: 挺好用的啊
<palomino|working> 因为功能不如krusader呀...
<wzlxx> krusader???
<wzlxx> palomino|working: KDE的？
<palomino|working> 对
<wzlxx> palomino|working: 哦，没有用过KDE
<widon> 用%s/X/y/g 替换的时候，可不可以指定作用范围啊，多少行到多少行
<ofan> 1,10s/X/y/g
<ofan> widon:  :help range
<widon> ofan, 哟西
<palomino|working> 我是在xfce下凑合用krusader... , wzlxx
<NoIE> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/MarkTwain/146079
<palomino|working> 找了几个gtk的都没有krusader功能强...
<NoIE> 21世纪平台系统的倒行逆施——苹果产品诸宗罪
<frank> 我刚刚不小心进了国外的，啥玩意看不懂
<NoIE> 真是惊人！Mac不支持DirectX也就罢了，竟然对OpenGL支持的都不好。
 * Rothsdad arch有用kde3
 * happyaron 不喜欢kde3的简陋，不喜欢kde4的臃肿，希望有个平衡点。
 * Rothsdad arch有用kde3的吗？google的源都失效了。很怀念kde3的时代，kde4开了特效跑的太吃力了
<cfy> happyaron: so gnome?
<Rothsdad> happyaron: openbox
<Rothsdad> happyaron: 简约的华丽
<frank> 有人用YLMS OS3.0吗？
<ofan> 我也想搞arch 不过感觉arch比较单薄
<cfy> ylmf?
<XwinX> ofan: 单薄？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 扔掉 gnome ，用 emacs, erc + bitlbee + mew + elscreen + gnus + w3m + auctex + org-mode
<frank> 哦 是的，我打错了。
<Rothsdad> ofan: 都是linux，何况arch是专门对i686优化过的，专门用于桌面应用的
<ofan> XwinX: 我觉得ubuntu更易用一些
<cfy> happyaron: 咦，怎么这几天ee都没上来了？
<kdlijian> NoIE: 那mac用什么？据我所知mac的图形很棒。
<ImATM> of
<XwinX> ofan: arch 感觉更简单点
<ofan> kdlijian: 一般情况
<cfy> MaskRay: w3m....
<entropy4> hi
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 自虍啊。
<Rothsdad> 还是那个问题，大家有知道arch的kde3的源吗？
<ImATM> ofan: 也在此阿
<GNUdog> cfy: ee 被我干掉了
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么说你都应该选择一个‘现代’点的浏览器阿。浏览器阿，我觉得浏览体验很重要 。
<ofan> XwinX: 是，但ubuntu搞了很多好用的东西，比如进恢复模式有许多选项可选
<cfy> GNUdog: 你是？
<ofan> ImATM: 恩 现在用ubuntu
<XwinX> ofan: 你要经常恢复？
<kdlijian> 还是ubuntu好
<ofan> XwinX: 不是经常恢复，但以防万一阿
<ImATM> ofan: 是不错的.我台机上用的他
<NoIE> kdlijian: 我看到的一篇文章说，mac不支持OpenGL 3.0.
<GNUdog> cfy: ee killer
<XwinX> ofan: 什么是恢复模式？
<ImATM> ofan: 错了.笔记本
<ofan> 我现在想把主硬盘上的win7干掉
<cfy> GNUdog: @_@
<kdlijian> NoIE: 人家有自己的技术吧。
<ofan> XwinX: 单用户模式吧
<cfy> ofan: 好。
<XwinX> ofan: ...
<Relaed> NoIE: 不是吧，那我们在mac上玩什么..
<XwinX> ofan: 难道其它系统没单用户模式？
<ImATM> ofan: 同问/
<happyaron> gnome 了。
<soiamso> ofan: 虚拟xp来用？你的机器如果能跑 win7 应该没有问题
<ofan> XwinX: ubuntu自己搞了一些脚本，进单用户模式有很多选项可选
<Rothsdad> ofan: 用绘图橡皮反复擦写win7的扇区即可 ^_^
<XwinX> ofan: 比如？
<XwinX> ofan: 哪些选项？
<NoIE> Relaed：不知道，您看看那篇文章吧。
<kdlijian> 我记得《生活大爆炸》第三季最后一集，sheldon说：“oh, ubuntu is my favorite linux”
<ofan> XwinX: dpkg , Xorg safe ,console...
<channinggod> ubuntu是不是最慢的linux？
<ofan> 没记全
<Rothsdad> kdlijian: sheldon is a nerd, not a hacker
<jinghua> 胡扯。。。
<ofan> channinggod: 肯定不是
<GNUdog> kdlijian: win7 is much more better than vista, I hate that
<GNUdog> 也说过类似这个
<ofan> 反正是受不了win7了
<kdlijian> Rothsdad: & GNUdog, got it.
<ofan> nnnd 干什么都是硬盘灯狂闪
<ImATM> ofan: 表示win7什么的没用过
<ofan> 我ubuntu装移动硬盘上都跑的很欢
<kdlijian> channinggod: 为什么这么说？ubuntu开机速度很猛的。
<Rothsdad> 《社区网络》的mark仔细观察的话，用的是kde3 + emacs
<soiamso> ofan: 要2G 内存，不然一直闪 .NET 跟 JRE 的最基本要求
<cfy> kdlijian: 有么？
<kdlijian> cfy: 有哇。
<chong> Rothsdad: 啥意思？
<Rothsdad> arch启动公认最快（配置后）
<ImATM> Rothsdad: 有此事?
<Rothsdad> chong: facebook的创始人用的是kde3 + emacs
<ofan> soiamso: 我内存2g cpu 2g，跑是没问题，但是经常闪
<chong> Rothsdad: 有图片吗？
<chong> Rothsdad: 看看
<cfy> kdlijian: 以前下的删掉了。现在下得season3知道到11
<soiamso> ofan: 装了木马？
<ofan> soiamso:  - -
<Rothsdad> 等等，我现在截一张
<kdlijian> cfy: sohu有得看
<chong> Rothsdad: good job
<ofan> soiamso: 小红三+comodo 我很自信没木马
<soiamso> ofan: 装了 QQ 官方木马？
<cfy> kdlijian: 我这里看不了sohu
<ofan> soiamso: 没qq 没360
<ImATM> 這個搞啊
<channinggod> emacs装过，感觉莫名其妙为什么存在的东西……然后不管了
<ofan> 干净的很
<kdlijian> cfy: 这样都行，为什么？
<soiamso> ofan: 那两个软件冲突吧，
<cfy> kdlijian: 不清楚。就是放不了。你用什么dns?
<chong> channinggod: 什么东西？
<ofan> soiamso: 不冲突
<kdlijian> cfy: 8.8.8.8
<cfy> kdlijian: 哦。这样阿。那估计不是dns,不知哪里出了问题。
<channinggod> 不知道emacs为什么而存在，功能也基本不会
<soiamso> ofan: 去掉Win7, 虚拟跑 xp
<soiamso> ofan: 不过娱乐功能就比较差
<chong> channinggod: 那你装emacs做什么？
<channinggod> 玩儿……然后发现自己还是重度鼠标依赖者
<ofan> soiamso: 现在还犹豫 是干掉win7重新装linux还是把现在的ubuntu迁移到主硬盘上..
<chong> channinggod: 你用心用一段时间试试，完全不像你想象的那样一堆快捷键
<soiamso> ofan: 主分区吧，还是 主硬盘？
<ImATM> 還是vim吧
<icesword> ????
<ofan> soiamso: 主硬盘，现在ubuntu装在移动硬盘上
<pocoyo> channinggod: 为了信仰
<flhx> soiamso: 可不可在xterm下，直接将一句话发送到这里？命令方式
<soiamso> ofan: 迁移吧， 不过一定要 备一个修复工具，主要就是 修改 fstab, 跟 grub
<icesword> ??????????irc??
 * Rothsdad Facebook创始人马克用的linux环境（kde3 + emacs）截图http://imagebin.ca/view/UGUaAw.html
<kdlijian> Rothsdad: 我喜欢图。
<GNUdog> 我了个去，图中图啊
<ofan> soiamso: en
<hata> Rothsdad: 在看什么?
<icesword> ???????
<Rothsdad> ？？
<chong> Rothsdad: 简洁，高效，不错。。
<Rothsdad> 恩恩
<soiamso> flhx: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Roll_your_own_IRC_bot
<channinggod> 不想拿ubuntu当主系统，因为华硕主板的EPU-4 Engine省电模式不能在linux运行
<soiamso> flhx: 应该可以
<kingmove> 我的笔记本装上ubuntu后，重启就死机
<channinggod> 很在乎这点功耗
<kingmove> 真奇怪
<flhx> soiamso: 因为我们做事常常在xterm下，而提问要切换，真的不太方便
<soiamso> channinggod: 选华硕的话要看看上面带不带华硕推荐的linux
<kingmove> ／topic
<soiamso> flhx: 你怎样上这里的？
<Rothsdad> 有thinkpad的机器吗? 我想问一下thinkpad对arch的支持怎么样？
<ImATM> flhx: 我很好奇你是做什麽的
<chong> Rothsdad: thinkpad驱动比较完善，ubutnu,fedora都能正常使用
<ofan> 算了 想装arch
<Rothsdad> chong: 关键是arch
<soiamso> Rothsdad: 设置问题吧，
<Rothsdad> 我同学的thinkpad有线网卡不识别，而且官网的驱动还不能用
<ofan> Rothsdad: 你去#arch-cn问问 oftc上的
<Rothsdad> ofan: 恩，谢啦
<ofan> Rothsdad: arch显卡驱动什么的更新怎么样
<flhx> soiamso: 两个开：xchat,,,irssi
<Rothsdad> ofan: 260.19.21
<chong> Rothsdad: acpi的驱动他做的比较好，在kernel tree里，系统上面就算对有些功能支持不好，也是小问题
<Rothsdad> ofan: n卡
<ofan> Rothsdad: 官方维护驱动么？
<Rothsdad> ofan: 恩
<ofan> Rothsdad: 试试去..
<chong> Rothsdad: 不一定是官方
<ofan> 干掉Win7
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: facebook我感觉很不厚道。
<soiamso> Rothsdad: 很老的 ThinkPad ?
<Rothsdad> pocoyo: why？
<Rothsdad> soiamso: t400
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: Facebook一边二皮脸，一边不要脸，Google先礼后兵撕破脸 » TC中文
<pocoyo> http://www.techcrunchchina.com/6718
<soiamso> Rothsdad: 好像售价很贵的电脑都没有考虑过 Linux 的问题？
<Guest68490> 不过这个emelfm2太麻烦了
<wzlxx> 不过这个emelfm2太麻烦了
<wzlxx> 里面很多东西都用不到
<happyaron> soiamso: thinkpad
<Rothsdad> soiamso: 可能吧，用linux的人一般荷包都是空空如也
<happyaron> soiamso: 除了指纹验证之外，基本上都能用。
<palomino|working> LOL , Rothsdad
<happyaron> :)
<soiamso> Rothsdad: 你的不空吧
<Rothsdad> soiamso: 快空咯
<soiamso> Rothsdad: .. 那就换华硕等便宜的
<Rothsdad> soiamso: 很喜欢小黑的朴实和质感，四四方方，上面布满一个个按键
<soiamso> Rothsdad: 其实那个价钱买个 Mac 不是更实在？
<icesword> ?
<happyaron> soiamso: 呃，用过之后你就知道mac不如tp好。
<Rothsdad> soiamso: 我害怕喜欢上mac osx
<channinggod> 用linux的人一般荷包都是空空如也——这个……打击面……
<icesword> ???s60??????
<icesword> ?????
<soiamso> happyaron: 你都用过了？看来你的荷包不空
<Rothsdad> pocoyo: 商战没有对错，大多是利益之争，若facebook和google是两巨头斗智，那么qq和360就是两小儿打架
<happyaron> soiamso: 都是别人的，但是用过。
<icesword> ???
<happyaron> soiamso: 我自己没本子呢。
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 我比较看不起非死不可的做法
<happyaron> icesword: turn on enfore utf-8 output
<flh> icesword: 我这是乱码呀
<soiamso> happyaron: 我在卖场用过一台鼠标坏了的Mac desktop 上google finance，感觉不会用
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<dudu1989> prism 我添加了gmail以后，怎么打不开？提示“未信任的应用程序启动器。希望大家知道的能帮帮忙”
<soiamso> happyaron: thinkpad 只用过一台古董 R500 发现买thinkpad不能买低端的
<happyaron> soiamso: thinkpad只能买x/t/w
<Rothsdad> pocoyo: 恩，历史上有很多这样的事情，可口和百事，苹果和微软
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 我还是比较欣赏google
<icesword> 嗨
<Rothsdad> happyaron: w，巨奢侈
<soiamso> happyaron: 我觉得最近出的SU7300系列几个厂家都做得不错，但是现在都断货了
<happyaron> Rothsdad: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> soiamso: 我不咋喜欢华硕的本，但是很喜欢他家主板。
<wzssyqa> dudu1989: 加执行权限
<Rothsdad> pocoyo: google很大气，欣赏
<icesword> 有人用s60五版的手机吗
 * happyaron 没智能手机的表示支持。
<icesword> 没有吗
 * Rothsdad windows6.5的手机飘过
<Relaed> s60手机...
<pocoyo> moto l6路过
<chong> ＭＴＫ的表示鸭梨不大
<soiamso> happyaron: 只能手机不是重点，重点是话费，现在999的智能手机满大街
<icesword> 在手机上怎么像这样聊天啊？
<Relaed> 有人用3G的么
<Rothsdad> putty？
<Relaed> put	
<happyaron> soiamso: 我手机都是500以下的。
<soiamso> Relaed: 用过，最好买 Nexue One
<icesword> 用什么小软啊
<happyaron> icesword: jmirc
<Relaed> soiamso: 国内什么套餐?3G有没有包月的?
<soiamso> Relaed: 不过断货了，现在只能 U8150 google 定制版
<Relaed> soiamso: 正在等Nokia全键盘新机 ...
<soiamso> Relaed: 你不在国内？
<icesword> 哦呵呵感谢
<Relaed> soiamso: 嗯
<soiamso> Relaed: 没有包月，最近运营商在搞Wifi，估计以后wifi有包月
<Relaed> soiamso: 恶 … wifi包月，真黑。
<dudu1989> 汗，有朋友用黑莓的吗
<Relaed> soiamso: 我这里大概44刀可以无限流量...
<happyaron> Relaed: 也不少钱了。。。
<Relaed> happyaron: 这里一个月几千刀，44刀不算什么 ..
<happyaron> Relaed: okay...
<Relaed> happyaron: 我的意思是说，国外1块钱也是一块钱 … 收入消费比例不一样。我刚才那句话并没有修辞学上讽刺，或者任何表达superiority的意义。
<happyaron> Relaed: 明白，就是相比而言国外生活成本低。
<icesword> 移动三级 贵的死人
<Relaed> 看来回来出差的时候，乖乖的用2.5G吧…
<happyaron> 国外一个月5000块和国内的5000块，购买力差别很大。
<happyaron> Relaed: 3G也还凑合，大概10块300M?
<happyaron> Relaed: rmb
<icesword> 呵呵
<chong> 有人准备买m9吗？
<flh> happyaron: 刚才在arch上，提问：xterm下，可否直接将提问发送到这里，没有人回答，只有人取笑，不知为什么？
<Rothsdad> chong: 是android的吗？
<Relaed> happyaron: 300M … 嗯，10块钱，那算便宜了。
<chong> Rothsdad: 是
<happyaron> flh: 我也不明白你说的话。
<ofan> flh: 啥意思
<Rothsdad> chong: 准备考虑
<kdlijian> flh: 我也不明白
<happyaron> Relaed: 也可能是20块，不太知道。
<chong> flh: 什么意思？
<chong> Rothsdad: 现在可以预定:-D
<Relaed> happyaron: 搞个携号转网。
<icesword> 联通三级挺快的
<Rothsdad> chong: 有优惠吗？
<happyaron> Relaed: 据说是可以了。
<chong> Rothsdad: 肯定没有啊，　还要压金
<flh> chong: xterm下，可否直接将提问发送到这里？当然启动了xchat或irssi
<Rothsdad> chong: 那还是等出来时再考虑吧
<ofan> flh: /msg #ubuntu-cn ....
<Relaed> happyaron: 嗯，等待Nokia的新机 ...
<Kandu> cfy: 你有 dia 不？
<kdlijian> flh: 为什么不在irssi里提问而在xterm呢？可能我还没明白你的意思
<icesword> 诺基亚要出n9
<chong> flh: 你的意思是irssi能否在xterm下运行吗？
<touparx> flh: xchat是gtk程序，不能在term下运行吧
<touparx> flh: irssi随便一个term都行
<icesword> 用的meego系统
<flh> chong: xterm下工作作业时，不切换聊天窗口，就直接：找一方法发送问题
<soiamso> happyaron: 什么时候便宜到10块300M了，不是30M吗？
<ofan> flh: 你可以分屏
<ofan> flh: 用irssi
<soiamso> Relaed: meego ? 你用C++的？
<happyaron> soiamso: 我这里edge都10块300M，到年末。明年20块300M.
<flh> ofan: 分屏可能是个好想法
<ofan> flh: 要不然就是把两个channel合到一个窗口，但是很乱
<chong> flh: 你的描述还不是很清楚:-/
<Relaed> soiamso: N9不是还是用symbian的?
<soiamso> happyaron: 不过我去旅游6天用google map 也用不到30M
<Relaed> soiamso: 就看xda-developers了
<flh> chong: 是的，比较乱，没有讲明白
<Relaed> soiamso: 那里有一帮闲着没事的人改造机器
<happyaron> soiamso: 我在家平时一个月也用不了30M
<hylinux> 我有个问题大家能帮下忙吗？怎么用dd来制作USB启动盘呢？
<hylinux> 是不是dd if=/xxxx./xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb?
<hylinux> 我看资料上都说是这么做的。
<happyaron> hylinux: dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<hylinux> 但是我用这个命令做的USBkey都是不能启动的。
<happyaron> 呃。
<soiamso> happyaron: 0.0003元/KB 10元是多少M ？
<hylinux> happyaron：hi
<chong> hylinux: 你启动的时候选择什么？　usbhdd?
<hylinux> happyaron, 刚那个命令除了bs不同，看上没有什么不同啊。
<hylinux> chong, 不是啊。
<happyaron> soiamso: 好像30M
<hylinux> chong, 就是usb storeage
<hylinux> storage
<happyaron> hylinux: 嗯，压根就是一样的作用。。。
<chong> hylinux: bios支持好几种从Ｕ盘启的方式
<chong> hylinux: usbhdd会把它当成磁盘处理
<soiamso> Relaed: http://shop.10010.com/packagenumber/searchPackageList.action?searchNumberInfo.checkPackageSeq=99002147&searchNumberInfo.isYYT=1
<hylinux> happyaron, 对的。很奇怪。但是用usb-creator-gtk制作的就可以。
<hylinux> chong, 哦。但是用usb-creator-gtk就可以启动。
<hylinux> chong, BIos启动的时候同样的选项
<soiamso> hylinux: 都是现有CLI 才有GUI的
<Relaed> soiamso: 系统忙...
<hylinux> soiamso, 我知道。但是我不知道怎么回事。理论上来说。刚那个命令是没错的啊。
<cfy> Kandu: dia?
<Relaed> soiamso: 还有国内的网页果然是IE6.0-9.0王道啊...
<flh> chong: 假设开了xchat,并在term，要提问，就得切换到聊天窗口，发布提问。能不能不切换，在term下，把问题发送到聊天窗口上
<cfy> Kandu: 我有dot
<Relaed> soiamso: 在chrome里面看像什么恶一样的...
<kwater> hylinux: iso结构和mbr不一样的
<soiamso> Relaed: 我投诉过很多次应该只有支付那里是IE only的
<ofan> flh
<ofan> flh: 看xchat支不支持了
<flh> ofan: 我想把问题说明白
<hylinux> kwater, mbr?   呃。
<soiamso> Relaed: http://wireless.10010.com/wireless/index.jsp?url=zfjs.jsp
<ofan> flh: 就算你在term里通过xchat发了，回复的消息也看不到阿
<chong> hylinux: 如果是hdd方式，直接dd iso肯定不行的，需要装引导程序，跟硬盘启动一样，找mbr,加载引导，引导程序加载kernel
<hylinux> kwater, 我想知道大家用dd命令怎么做的启动盘呢？
<Relaed> 杯具我不是学生了...
<ofan> flh: 不是还要切换窗口
<Relaed> 300/月 10G流量
<flh> ofan: 我能看，我把这里的聊天后几行，搞进了conky,显示在屏幕上
<hylinux> chong, 哦。你这样说我觉得有些道理。
<Relaed> 这个…估计用不完
<chong> flh: 你在xterm里面做其它事情？
<hylinux> chong, 但是我不确定这个就是root cause
<ofan> flh: 那你看xchat有没有命令行的相关命令
<Relaed> 无线上网..............wtf
<Relaed> 不是3G
<hylinux> chong, 想问一下大家是怎么用dd来做启动盘的呢？
<hylinux> chong, 就是USB的。
<kwater> hylinux: 最大众的usb-hdd 启动模式，是当逻辑磁盘0磁道0柱面1扇区 的前512字节 boot code 开始工作
<soiamso> Relaed: 估计老外的素质比较好，不会用来上迅雷等，基本也没有几个能用到10G流量
<chong> flh: 然后想直接在命令行下用xchat发消息？
<Relaed> soiamso: 我在国外用3G手机下BT
<Relaed> soiamso: 一点问题都没有的
<flh> ofan: 是的，
<Kandu> cfy: 我還是導出 png 圖片吧  http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.png
<chong> flh: 我一般是按照硬盘的方式来处理Ｕ盘，分区，解压文件系统，安装引导程序
<soiamso> Relaed: 国内的就不行，现在太少人用了，如果设备投入过多不能保本
<chong> flh: 用工具usb-creator会简单些
<flh> chong: 发错了，打搅你了
<cfy> Kandu: 好的。谢谢:)
<ofan> flh: 估计xchat不支持
<soiamso> Relaed: H网已经是3.5代了吧？
<hylinux> kwater, 恩。那如何好似用dd来做呢？看不过不少资料都说直接用dd到usb，就可以了，可是实际上我是没成功。不知道大家怎么。
<chong> flh: 问问题一定要描述清楚。
<flh> soiamso: 看了你提供的资料，英语差，不了了之了
<soiamso> flh: 发是可以发的，但是你怎样看？
<chong> flh: 你要想实现这效果，可以写个小程序，用dbus跟xchat通讯:-D
<kwater> hylinux: iso文件量产会比较原汁原味 ，大多都支持。 我遇到toshiba笔记本不支持
<flh> soiamso: 我把聊天记录后几行直接用conky写到屏上
<Relaed> soiamso: 嗯，3.5用了很久了 ...
<wzlxx> 刚才是哪位同学用过emelfm2????
<flh> chong: 你这样的意思
<flh> chong: 是
<freeflying> hylinux, 别纠结了，那是 hyhrid的iso
<hylinux> kwater, 哦。 toshiba不支持什么？
<hylinux> freeflying, hyhrid的ISO？你是说网上的那些资料是吧？
<kwater> hylinux: 请google u盘量产 ， toshiba某只07年的笔电不支持非usb-bridge-atapi的 虚拟usb-cdrom设备。
<Kandu> cfy: 流程圖上的轉換規則一共12條。不過我現在又想到了3條。不加上這三條。對嵌套得厲害的表達式進行清除類似項就不給力。
<chong> flh: 我意思是可以用dbus来实现不同程序之间的消息通讯。　比如你在终端控制xchat或irssi来发消息
<pocoyo> flh: 有人这样搞。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦,我过会看，现在在写个小程序:)
<hylinux> kwater, hehe, 嘛，这个偶不清楚了。hehe. 只是想搞明白dd为吗不work
<kwater> hylinux: 光盘遵从el torito和ISO 9660规范 来实现引导能力， 前16个扇区是没有什么用的（如果你想放什么东西的话），有用的是从17扇区（主标记描述）开始。17扇区主标记描述，存放光盘启动信息和启动目录文件的位置。  「来自google」
<hylinux> kwater, anyway, 谢谢了。我也来google下。
<soiamso> flh: 感觉你改用 pidgin会简单点
<kwater> hylinux: 或许有些系统安装用的iso考虑过了这个问题，同样在扇区0填充了可以工作的代码，使得可以dd后hdd mbr工作
<hylinux> kwater, 恩。你说的有可能。我想找出原因来。
<hylinux> kwater, :)
<kwater> hylinux: 又或者是那些第三方工具提供了sector 17扇区和0扇区的转换。
<chong> hylinux: 你先看下确定是iso? file ./ttt.iso看看文件类型
<hylinux> kwater, we will see.  :)
<hylinux> chong, 肯定是的。
<chong> hylinux: 我见过dd　img的，img本身就是mbr之类的信息
<hylinux> chong, 我用usb-creator-gtk可以成功的。
<hylinux> chong, 对的。那种我也成功过。
<scflh> soiamso: 算了，学一点用一点
<chong> usb-creator-gtk选择iso做源吗？
<soiamso> hylinux: 你不如看看 usb-creator-gtk 的代码 ？
<hylinux> chong, 恩。
<hylinux> soiamso, 那太麻烦了。不过是个不错的建议。
<chong> hylinux: 这个很正常，它只是取iso里的内容，引导自己装，
<hylinux> soiamso, 我来看看那。
<soiamso> hylinux: 应该是python来的，不难吧
<hylinux> soiamso, 还好。
<lazysnake> :-D
<scflh> 我是不是给关了？
<kwater> hylinux: 我刚才检查了 archlinux-2010.08-1-archboot.iso  0x0-0x1ff 是有引导代码的。
<hylinux> kwater, 哦。
<kwater> hylinux: ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso 这个很遗憾 0x0-0x1ff 都是空的.
<hylinux> kwater, 那问题是在ISO上了，你意思是？
<kwater> hylinux: 所以我觉得 arch之所以在它的wiki放那个dd简易用法，是因为自己做过 hybrid处理了。
<hylinux> kwater, 我正在看usb-creater的代码。
<hylinux> kwater, 我看看他是怎么做的。
<hylinux> kwater, 请教下什么hybrid?
<hylinux> kwater, 谢谢。
<kwater> hylinux: 就是我刚才说的第一种可能， 既可以给dd做到 ，又遵从ISO bootcd标准
<hylinux> kwater明白了。
<hylinux> kwater, 这个是ISO的不同。
<hylinux> kwater, 错了。
<hylinux> 我的意思是说在iso的制作上不同。
<wzlxx> 有没有办法可以让Rox打开的时候大小一点
<wzlxx> 一定
<kwater> hylinux: 他们同样在0x8001开始有“CD001” 应该是给BIOS引导入口匹配的吧。
<hylinux> kwater, 我明白了。刚看完了usb-creater的代码。
<hylinux> kwater, 它不光需要拷贝文件。
<hylinux> 还需要安装bootloader
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 a killer feature ？
<palomino|working> 杀手级特性
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<kwater> hylinux:  果然如此唉.
<hylinux> kwater, obj.InstallBootloader(self.device, self.allow_system_internal,
<hylinux>  213                                       grub_location,
<hylinux>  214                                       dbus_interface='com.ubuntu.USBCreator',
<hylinux>  215                                       timeout=MAX_DBUS_TIMEOUT)
<hylinux> kwater, 看这个代码。
<hylinux> kwater, 这个是在拷贝文件完成之后。
<hylinux> 的方法。
<kwater> hylinux: grub stagte-1 ?
<hylinux> kwater, 我看是先生成一个dbus对象。
<hylinux> obj = bus.get_object('com.ubuntu.USBCreator',
<hylinux>  211                                      '/com/ubuntu/USBCreator')
<hylinux> 然后installbootloader
<hylinux> 所以dd对ubuntu的iso文件应该是不起作用的。
<kwater> hylinux:   嗯恩， dbus我一窍不通 T..T
<hylinux> 偶明白了。
<hylinux> dbus我也不懂。
<flh> chong: 你好，我呀
<hylinux> kwater, 有空再看看。
<hylinux> kwater, 谢谢大神。
<kwater> hylinux: 我是小鸟～  大神是google
<hylinux> kwater, 就不死究这个了。
<flh> chong:占了两个空，有点不好意思
<hylinux> 哈。大神还是源代码。
<hylinux> kwater, 看下就明白过来了。
<hylinux> :)
<soiamso> hylinux: 你跟踪得真快，介绍一下经验 ？
<hylinux> soiamso, 哦。这个很容易啊。
<hylinux> soiamso, 找到usb-create-gtk
<hylinux> 然后打开看下。
<hylinux> soiamso, 一看就可以看到一个backend
<soiamso> hylinux: 用什么看？
<hylinux> backend.udisk
<hylinux> 这个肯定是u盘的
<zhang_> 大家好
<pocoyo> zhang_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hylinux> 先find /usr -name ‘usbcreate*" -print
<hylinux> 找到模块的位置
<hylinux> vim
<flh> zhang_: 几天不见，是不？
<zhang_> flh:你好
<zhang_> 是阿
<zhang_> 呵呵
<flh> zhang_: 上哪发财去了？
<hylinux> soiamso, 这个代码量少。比较容易。代码多就不好搞了。
<zhang_> 桌面培训阿!poco
<chong> usb-creator-gtk可以dd 硬盘镜像到u盘，或者是解压普通cd,把文件copy 到u盘，再安装syslinux做引导，　
<zhang_> flh:去青岛旅游了一圈
<chong> 跟之前猜的一样，　dd iso肯定是不行的
<hylinux> chong, 对的。业务逻辑就是这样的了。
<flh> zhang_: 眼下桌面弄得怎么样了？
<kdlijian> zhang_: 去黄岛了么？
<zhang_> flh:还是那个样子阿
<hylinux> chong, dd不work, 对于ubuntu的ISO来说。
<pocoyo> zhang_: 嗯。
<zhang_> 很简单的,我觉得已经很不错了阿!呵呵
<zhang_> 黄道?
<zhang_> 岛?
<zhang_> 在哪?没听说阿,青岛又?
<kwater> chong: arch家的有希望 。而且arch wiki也介绍了dd iso简易方式。
<kdlijian> zhang_: 黄岛区阿，青岛的一个区。沙滩很漂亮。
<zhang_> 哦!去了
<kdlijian> zhang_: 恩，我以前在那儿上大学。
<zhang_> 哦!那个大学阿
<zhang_> 我去青岛科技大学开个会
<kdlijian> zhang_: 不是这个。
<chong> kwater: 这个怎么做的？　bios引导iso跟引导硬盘完全不一样的行为？　不过如果bios想支持这样也可以，就是标准问题
<zhang_> 哦!还有海洋大学
<kdlijian> zhang_: 也不是，山东科技大学。
<zhang_> 山东科技大学在青岛阿
<zhang_> 我同学在山东交通学院
<zhang_> 读计算机?
<kdlijian> zhang_: 不是计算机。
<zhang_> kdlijian, 现在无聊,不知道玩什么了
<Relaed> Reverse DNS是怎么回事?
<zhang_> kdlijian, 你们都玩啥?
<kdlijian> kdlijian: 听豆瓣电台呢。
<zhang_> 哦
<zhang_> 豆瓣还又电视台
<Relaed> 有人知道reverse dns怎么设置么
<chong> Relaed: 用ip找域名
<kdlijian> zhang_: 不是电视台。电台呀。
<Relaed> chong: 通常是在什么地方设置?cisco的router？
<chong> Relaed: 这个需要isp支持
<zhang_> 哦
<zhang_> 我找个评书听听
<Relaed> chong: Ooops,很复杂么
<soiamso> Relaed: 就是 ip 转 域名 吧
<kwater> chong: 我觉得archboot.iso的 0x0-0x1ff 是一切的开始
<Relaed> soiamso: 嗯，具体的设定在什么地方设定的呢
<chong> kwater: 你有光盘吗？　可以dd出来分析一下
<kwater> chong: BIOS -boot from cd  不理这块的，而是从0x8001 开始
<kwater> chong: 我当下就开着hex editor 看呢
<chong> kwater: 需要问isp来做，如果不提供接口的话你是设置不了的，不是在用户端设置的
<soiamso> Relaed: 这个就不知道了，不过不是在isp那里的，
<chong> kwater: 发错了:-/
<hylinux> Relaed, reverse dns好像是DNS逆向查询吧。 应该是你在配dns服务器的时候和A记录相反的一个东西。
<hylinux> Relaed, 有点忘了。以前弄过，可以生成那种随机的。比如说有一个独立IP
<kwater> Relaed: 我遇到过的反查设定那件事情是国外某个垃圾邮件识别服务
<hylinux> Relaed, 然后根据你的ip生成一个类似动态的abcd-xxx009-ip.xx这样的东西
<kwater> Relaed: 对反查失败的退件， 这件事要ISP协助完成，有的地方收费 有的免费。
<room> 有对ctags熟悉的吗？我研究了一个下午了也没搞明白怎么用
<kwater> Relaed: 我是说反查注册等级服务。 要ISP
<hylinux> room, ctags很好用啊。
<hylinux> room， 你配合什么编辑器用？
<room> hylinux: 我不知道怎么用阿 vi
<hylinux> vi是吧。
<room> hylinux: vim
<chong> Relaed: 我是在isp那里设置的，
<room> hylinux: 对～
<hylinux> room, vim你装一个插件要。
<Relaed> kwater: thanks
<Relaed> 好吧，我再来看看
<room> hylinux: taglst.vim 我已经安装了
<hylinux> room, 叫什么来着。
<hylinux> room, 哦。
<hylinux> 对的。
<hylinux> room, 然后到你的代码目录里。
<room> hylinux: 可是不知道怎么用。。。
<chong> room: 这个很好用啊，比cscope要简单些
<hylinux> room, 比如说php
<room> 我主要编辑.c文件
<hylinux> room, find . -name "*.php" -print > filelist
<Gun^Rose> room?
<hylinux> room, 然后 ctags -L filelist
<soiamso> room: eclipse
<hylinux> room, 就会生成一个tagfile
<Gun^Rose> 哦，看错了，是个用户名！！@#￥%……
<room> hylinux: 然后呢?
<hylinux> room, 可以在.vimrc里配置下: set tags=tags;
<soiamso> hylinux: 不会动态更新的吧
<hylinux> soiamso, 不会的。
<hylinux> soiamso, 有更新，你重新生成一下tag就好了。
<room> set tags=/usr/include/tags 已经加入到.vimrc了
<hylinux> soiamso, find . -name “*.php" -print > file list, 然后ctags -L filelist
<room> 我的应该是已经配置好了的ctags了，可惜不知道怎么用。。。
<hylinux> room, 那就启动vim啊。按ctrl+}
<hylinux> ctrl+]
<hylinux> 好象是。
<soiamso> hylinux: 你用什么语言最多？
<room> hylinux: 没反映。。。
<chong> room: 是Ｃ吗？
<room> 对阿
 * kwater 仰视vim高手ing 
<room> chong: c
<hylinux> room, 看看vim的help
 * pocoyo 仰视vim高手ing 
<room> hylinux: 你一般常用什么哪些命令?
<chong> pocoyo: :-/
<hylinux> room, 什么命令？vim的吗？
<channinggod> ……肯定是make
<room> hylinux: 比如我想找一个结构体的变量，就找不到
<room> hylinux: 结构体的定义
<hylinux> room, 那应该是没设置好。
<room> hylinux: go to definiton那种
<hylinux> room, 步骤就是这样的了。我也不知道你的问题在哪里。
<hylinux> room, 我重装了系统，vim好多插件都没装。
<room> hylinux: 我是按照http://amix.dk/blog/post/19329上面来操作的
<hylinux> room, 你等下等我装起来看。
<soiamso> room: 什么是结构体？
<room> hylinux: 麻烦你帮忙看看还差什么
<room> http://amix.dk/blog/post/19329
<^k^> ⇪ title: Using ctags in Vim - amix.dk
<hylinux> soiamso, 恩。说不上哪个最多了。
<hylinux> room，taglist只需要ctags和taglist就好了啊。
<room> soiamso: 在c源文件中，想找到一个定义在include目录中某个.h里定义的结构体
<hylinux> room, 那你得生成相应的tag文件。
<hylinux> room, 比如说.h
<room> hylinux: 怎么操作呢?
<soiamso> room: 这个好像不能的，tag那个是没有上下文的提示
<hylinux> room, find /usr -name "*.h" -print > /yourhome/filelist
<chong> room: ctags生成的时候是在最顶层目录加参数 -R了？
<hylinux> room, 然后ctags -L /yourhome/filelist
<hylinux> room, 生成的tag文件要放到一个地方。
<hylinux> room, 再配置vim
<room> 比如工程中有include src目录
<flh> soiamso: 好热心的主啊
<hylinux> room, 你会用find吗？
<room> 我希望在src目录的main.c中能看到结构体FSTMain的定义
<room> hylinux: 会
<hylinux> room, ;)
<chong> room: 建议你先grep一下你生成的tags有没有那个结构体，没有的话肯定是生成错了:-D
<room> chong: 有的 我用fgrep看到是在 mytypes.h中定义的
<room> 但是 我希望能够使用ctags来查看 而不是 fgrep
<soiamso> flh: 有空就这样，没空就基本不说话了
<hylinux> room, 我猜测是tag文件没弄好。
<hylinux> room, 不是没生成好，就是没被vimload进来。前者居多
<soiamso> hylinux: 读一个新项目的时候，也是用 grep find 这两个工具？
<room> hylinux: 我刚刚按照你说的 先用 find . -name *.h -print >> ~/filelist
<room>  find . -name *.c -print >> ~/filelist
<room> hylinux: 然后 ctags -L ~/filelist
<crazier_> 今天晚上不是有一个讨论如何制做Deb包的专题呀
<room> hylinux: 并且在当前目录已经生成了tags这样一个文件了
<room> hylinux: http://amix.dk/blog/post/19329  我都是按照这个来做的
<hylinux> 那在.vimrc里这样设置：set tags=tags;
<hylinux> room, 进入你的开发目录里。看看吧。
<room> hylinux: 我的.vimrc里面是 set tags=/usr/include/tags 是不是这个有问题?
<hylinux> 恩。
<hylinux> 把tags文件指到别的地方去了。
<hylinux> ;)
<room> hylinux: 我的开发目录里面有tags这样一个文件 我现在改一个.vimrc
<flh> room: 老师您好，你辛苦了
<Kandu> cfy: (3-1)*(16-4) 和 (1-3)*(4-16) 算不算重複表達式？
<room> hylinux: 太感谢，果然是这个问题;)
<hylinux> room, 你客气了。
<room> hylinux: 现在按Ctrl+]就可以找到了~
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得算，因为还是交换，只是两次交换
<Kandu> cfy: o 那我添條規則上去
<hylinux> room, 恭喜你哦。:)
<room> hylinux: 多亏你的帮忙
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯:)
<room> hylinux: 但是很奇怪 http://amix.dk/blog/post/19329   上面就是设置成了 /usr/include/tags
<room> hylinux: 错了，不是的:)
<room> hylinux: 我看错了:)
<zy> 最小的终端是什么
<room> 系统/usr/include中的.h文件 也要加入tags吧
<zy> 我刚才用ALT+F2一按，出现了一个不认识的终端，我是用fluxbox桌面
<kwater> alt+F1 试试看
<kwater> f3 f4 f5 ... 继续
<zy> 会不会出现问题哦
<zy> 我这可是办公用的
<zy> 以前用的是xfce终端
<Wm> xterm urxvt， mlterm...
<zy> kwater, 按alt+F1出现终端，按alt+F3没反应
<zy> kwater, alt+F2好像似以前的那个运行程序框吧，但跟xfce下的不一样
<zy> 还有就是这个终端搞不定字体
<zy> 有乱码
<kwater> zy: 如果搞不定就先reboot重启 , 乱码问题google先。
<freeflying> 建议新学编程的朋友可以多考虑使用 qtcreator/kdevelop
<freeflying> 比自己配置vim+ctags要方便
<ofan>  ctags不好用
<MikeGuo> freeflying, kdevelop不如用eclipse
<room> 有人知道 GStaticMutex是什么东西吗
<adfsdfsdlkfsdf> 没听说过
<ofan> smells like a type of mutex
<ofan> http://www.gurudigger.com/ 给web工程师进行排名
<cfy> Kandu: hi
<cfy> Kandu: 我看了下。
<cfy> Kandu: 你的全排列是指组合？
<Freebuilder> vim 脚本，我设置了个 Fold_Column 变量，但在 set foldcolumn=Fold_Column 时出错，提示说 = 后面需要数字。再 Fold_Column 前加 & 也无济于事。
<Freebuilder> vim 脚本，我设置了个 Fold_Column 变量，但在 set foldcolumn=Fold_Column 时出错，提示说 = 后面需要数字。再 Fold_Column 前加 & 也无济于事。怎么办啊？
<MikeGuo> Freebuilder, 没搞过vim的二次开发，只是用。不过估计你要看看vim里面是怎么定义变量的。不是变量定义的不对
<MikeGuo> Freebuilder, 就是 set foldcolumn这个命令可能根本不接收变量赋值
<lainme> Freebuilder: 用let &foldcolum=Fold_Column试试
<ofan> set和let有区别
<Freebuilder> lainme, 搞定，谢谢！
<yao_ziyuan> tell me why you don't use fedora
<Freebuilder> lainme, 怎么 set 能用 $ 引用环境变量就不能用 & 引用变量？
<lainme> Freebuilder: 我也不懂，vim手册里的例子就是这么写的
<ofan> Freebuilder: &值得是vim的内置选项变量
<liruiyou> 我这样打字有人能看到吗，第一次使用IRC
<lainme> liruiyou: 可以
<liruiyou> 哈哈 ，终于能用了，之前用那个MIRC，折腾死我了，也没说出一句话出来:)
<liruiyou> 人气都好差哦，没什么人说话
<MaskRay> cfy, Kandu: 你们还在研究 24 点？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿。
<liruiyou> lingniao ，你也来啦
<lingniao> 是的呀，终于会玩了
<ruijie> whois liruiyou
<Kandu> cfy: 排列。
<liruiyou> 我是第一次加入这里的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，類似。不過非 4 個數目標 24。任意個數，目標任意
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，懂了。
<Kandu> cfy: 高中數學 :P
<ofan> dfs
<ofan> 算24点吗
<liruiyou> 请问一下啊，怎样屏蔽掉一会儿一个的人员加入退出信息
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。我理解错了:)你是指处理一组数中有重复的排列是吧
<ofan> liruiyou: /ignore
<Kandu> cfy: 不會，我的算法把重複的預先都消去了
<cfy> Kandu:哦
<Kandu> cfy: 比如 1 2 2 全排列，就會排出3種結果，而不是6種
<MaskRay> Kandu: 去重需要实现哪些功能？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。了解。
<Kandu> MaskRay: http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.png
<liruiyou> whois lingniao
<Kandu> MaskRay: 裡面暫有12條規則。基本夠去重
<cfy> Kandu: 你的排列出重算法咋样的？我以前貌似是用hash的。
<ofan> 额...
<ofan> 这么复杂。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 直接 C++ algorithm next_permutation
<ofan> 算24点不就一个搜索就完了么
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.cnblogs.com/nokiaguy/archive/2008/05/11/1191914.html
 * cfy 吃饭
<MaskRay> 我以前写过一个 1 2 3 4 ... 12 = 2008 ，但没有括号，是边生成运算符边计算的
<Kandu> cfy: 以這個為基礎，我給加上了記錄中間結果去重復排列的
<ofan> .
<Use-Firefox> 导入key出现这个错误：Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 没有上传到服务器吧
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 怎么上传？
<lovefree> 上传什么呀
<Use-Firefox> lovefree: 'log
<ofan> Use-Firefox: gpg --send-keys keyserver.ubuntu.com
<lovefree> i don't understand
<wzssyqa> lovefree: 上传公钥
<Kandu> ofan: 以前的規則是比較容易，因為只有4個數。組成的結構只有兩種(a op b) op (c op d)和 a op (b op (c op d))
<ofan> Kandu: ??
<Kandu> ofan: 數多了，結構就多變了。
<ofan> Kandu: 题目是什么
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 不能指定服务器阿。
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 恩？
<Use-Firefox> gpg: 将密钥‘xxxxxxxx’上传到 hkp 服务器 keys.gnupg.net
<Kandu> ofan: 輸入 n 個數。最後一個數作為計算的目的。其餘數 + - * / ()
<syshack> 还不下班 唉～
<Use-Firefox> ofan: gpg: 将密钥‘xxxxxxxx’上传到 hkp 服务器 keys.gnupg.net
<Use-Firefox> ...
<xinqishi> close
<sxdhaoren> 今晚有活动？
<ofan> Kandu: 这不就是24点么..
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 嗯，那就等一会吧，keyserver之间会同步的
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 但是需要一些时间
<Kandu> ofan: 得出所有可行的表達式
<sxdhaoren> 那我一直挂着，哈哈
<Kandu> ofan: 剛剛你說的“一個搜索”詳細說說唄
<wzssyqa> sxdhaoren: 本周，每晚8点
<ofan> Kandu: 深度优先搜索.. DFS http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=24%E7%82%B9+dfs&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay 我还是去看书好了。书都没看好，搞这些没意思
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.cnblogs.com/nokiaguy/archive/2008/05/11/1191914.html,这里也没说去重复。
<Use-Firefox> ● gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com xxxxxxxx # 额。。。
<Use-Firefox> Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 14 minutes. //???
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 看来要维护了
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 以前一直是下午维护的啊
<archl> whats topic today
<archl> 今天的主题是？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<archl> 今天的事情是啥？有人玩Inkscape吗？
<Kandu> ofan: 剛看了那些算法，都是針對剛說的4個數，a op (b op (c op d))這 種結構進行的dfs。對 (a op b) op (c op d) 的結構就忽略了。的不出完整的解。
<Kandu> ofan: 那些算法深度倒是沒問題。可以大於4.但結構缺陷，
<hceasy> 真扯,手机上也用net框架?
<ofan> Kandu: 也可以搜索带括号的.. 只不过更复杂一些，回朔的次数也更多.
<Kandu> 數一多，結構原不止兩種。dfs 無效
<hceasy> 没人用ppc的手机?
<MaskRay> 还是直接搜索逆波兰式方便
<Use-Firefox> ~/.ssh/id-rsa怎么搞的？
<ofan> Kandu: dfs((a op b) op (c op d))==24 --> (dfs(a op b) op dfs(c op d))==24
<pocoyo> 16个坏扇区了 nnnd
<hceasy> 呵呵
<hceasy> 水牛出现了
<ofan> Kandu: dfs搜索子表达式的所有结果，外层dfs再对这些结果搜索
<kdlijian> KDE的字体设置为什么会影响到awesome?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 怎么又潜了?
<soiamso> hceasy: net就是一个多语言VM
<MaskRay> kdlijian: kde 程序？
<hceasy> <soiamso> 那我手机上安装他干啥?印象中那玩意儿不小
<kdlijian> MaskRay: 不是程序，是KDE环境。我进KDE以后，然后退出进awesome,awesome的字体就跟着变了。
<kdlijian> awesome一直是用fontconfig配置的，我也没见着KDE改变fontconfig什么东西阿？
<soiamso> hceasy: M$ 很快就在手机上灭绝了，应该不用装了吧
<hata> 哦?改回名字了
<hata> 发错
<syshack> 下班 大家继续
<xinqishi143>  /pass 881227
<ofan> Kandu: 晕了 那个本来就可以，dfs是以计算顺序搜索，不是按表达式的顺序
<Rothsdad> 刚下了个spring-1944，打开后太复杂咯，不会玩阿
<liruiyou> quit
<flh> 有朋友在ubuntu下看见过  茄子  这个词没有？
<Kandu> ofan: dfs(a op b) op dfs(c op d)這樣兩支 dfs 各自發展下去。對被計算的數的“已使用”標記如何共享，每支過程的深度如何分配有沒有好方法？
<Kandu> ofan: 我也暈死了。腦袋發熱量大增
<lainme> flh: 是个用摄像头拍照并加效果的软件
<ofan> Kandu: 是的，就是可能递归深度很深，取决于有多少个数和这些数本身的值
<xinqishi143> part
<flh> lainme: 是的，知道，用了，真不明白这么叫，真是老天啊
<flh> lainme: 你的电脑上也这么叫的不？
<lainme> flh: 大概是笑的时候要说“cheese”吧...
<flh> lainme: cheese
<Kandu> ofan: “那个本来就可以，dfs是以计算顺序搜索，不是按表达式的顺序” 這句我沒明白，稍解釋下咧
<Kandu> ofan: “那個”是哪個
<iyten> 晚上讲座是什么话题?
<hxc> 今天晚上八点吗
<iyten> 恩
<Kandu> iyten: 很有趣的。教你不用自己電腦就編譯打包
<hxc> 坐等，嘿嘿
<iyten> Kandu: 云编译？
<Kandu> iyten: ubuntu 的 ppa 遠程伺服器編譯 :)
<Rothsdad> 很有趣，坐等，呵呵
<hxc> 每天晚上八点都有吗
<iyten> 哦  ppa源？
<hxc> 昨天错过了
<iyten> hxc: 可以看聊天log
<Kandu> 原來 arch 也有的。遠程編譯服務，很多官方包都是遠程編譯的。現在不知怎麼不開放了
<ofan> Kandu: 比如输入 1 3 2 4 24，解是(1+3)*(2+4)=24 dfs也可以解决
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，各分配1的深度。1*2+1*2=4
<MaskRay> Kandu: ofan 的意思是有4个要计算的数，枚举两个进行计算，得到3个，。。。这样可以得到所有表达式
<Kandu> ofan: 結構固定。不固定的很難分配深度啊。我覺得
<ofan> Kandu: 搜索算法会遍历所有的可能
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，但是。一個 dfs 函數里就包括 1*1 的分配和 1*2 的分配。還有 dfs() op dfs() 這樣分兩支的。分配的深度不能預先得出。分兩支的如何協作是問題吧？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 不需要分两支，只需要所有数放在一个数组里，每次枚举两个进行运算
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay: 哦。知道了
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay: 多謝指教
<MaskRay> Kandu: 具体实现可以让 a[0..n-1] 表示输入的 n 个数，第一次调用函数把结果放到 a[n]，记录它的两个父节点，递归时把结果放到 a[n+1]，记录它的两个父节点……………………………需要知道当前有哪些节点可用
<ofan> Kandu: 跟这类似的就是"八皇后"问题，都是典型的搜索题，可以看看
<happyaron> 6/n
<MaskRay> Kandu: 可以再弄个数组维护当前可用节点。删除两个生成一个后就变成 n-1 个，只要用交换的方法把生成的和仍然可用的节点放在一起即可
<Kandu> 唔，剛看了些源碼都是已上次的結果作為輸入之一再進行 dfs。於是想叉了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看你的 pn.pas，输出结果是逆波兰式，为什么不直接枚举逆波兰式呢？
<JuncoJet> 英语频道的 维基机器人乱赞……
<JuncoJet> 这个频道有写什么机器人啊？
<jiechic> 今晚又deb包讨论？？？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 窮舉？
<happyaron> jiechic: +1
<ofan>  今晚什么题目？
<ofan> 我早早的吃好饭了～
<jiechic> 我还没吃饭
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，枚举所有逆波兰式
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是这样做的
<Kandu> produce.pas里面就是穷举了后缀表达式然后记录结果为目标数的表达式
<happyaron> ofan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2010-November/004391.html
<ofan> happyaron: 这是官方的邮件列表吧？
<ofan> 不错 订阅个～
<Kandu> ofan: 消重复表达式有啥好办法？
<happyaron> :)
<jiechic> 我也订阅了。
<ruijie> ls
<ruijie> clear
<ruijie> ls
<ruijie> clear
<ruijie> ls
<ruijie> clear
<ruijie> orz,写错地方了.
<ofan> Kandu: 要是枚举所有表达式的话，貌似只能以计算结果判断..
<ofan> ruijie: 围观你～
<ruijie> ofan: 莫..
<Kandu> ofan: 我是对逆波兰表达式本身进行分析。用搜索得出的结果，一般都是用树来存储的吧。分析和转换树我还没又好的想法。
<jgjgjgj> hi|/topic
<jiechic> 看到了几个群里面的高手说的话，发现自己的知识很浅显。潜水一下了。
<ofan> Kandu: 啥意思 把逆波兰表达式再转化成树？
<Kandu> ofan: 举个例子。我看到 1 3 2 + + 这样的表达式，就马上转换成 3 2 1 + + 这样的有序排列。然后再比较各个字符串(逆波兰表达式)就能知道是否是重复解了
<Kandu> ofan: 没有转换树。要是真有树，我也把树转成字符串再分析转换。树里面涉及父子树感觉好麻烦
<Kandu> ofan: 转换规则我列在这里 http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.png
<ofan> Kandu: orz.. 这个转换用到排序，复杂度至少O(nlgn)吧，直接计算后缀表达式是O(n)的，速度还快呢
<Kandu> ofan: 计算后缀表达式？都是已经计算结果为目标值了再进行转换的呀
<Kandu> ofan: 整个的结果为目标值。然后对这个表达式进行重新排列。 a b + c + 排到  a b c + + ，a b / c / 排到 a b c * / 等等
<ofan> Kandu: 奥 明白了
<edison0354> http://www.zj.10086.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=37853
<Kandu> ofan: 这个方法不错吧。你用搜索得到合法的表达式，去重复应该是对树进行重排达到的吧？
<ofan> Kandu: 你举个重复的例子
<Kandu> ofan: 1 2 目标为3。不进行这样操作。直接输出为 1 2 +和 2 1 +。重排后。1 2 + 变 2 1 +。2 1 + 不变。于是比较两个字符串是否相同就能去重
<pasv> topic
<pasv> 怎么是不支持的命令？？
<ofan> Kandu: 那这是枚举的问题，这种方法的坏处就是会有(1+3)*(2+4)和(3+1)*(4+2)看作不同的表达式，直接用搜索做是不会有这种情况的
<ppdog> 刚才去ubuntu去看了看，果然英语不行
<ofan> Kandu: 所以这里的枚举不是简单的排列组合，需要减去很多分支，处理起来就麻烦了
<xinqishi143> 大家知道还有什么比较人多点的频道么？
<Guest44609> 还有我的
<Guest44609> #stock-cn  中国股票频道
<xinqishi143> Guest44609:哦？可是我不炒股。。。
<tcpct> 留着用……
<tcpct> 我的梦想是去炒汇
<Kandu> ofan: 具體的說。搜索過程中取到 a b。僅分別進行 a+b a*b a-b b-a a/b b/a 處理然後放回，不進行 b+a 和 b*a ，於是搜索過程就避免帶入重複表達式了。對吧
<Guest44609> 怎么我的昵称不对哦
<hceasy> 感冒了,真难受
<soiamso> Kandu: 表达式排序 ？
<Ivan-he>  全是进进出出的从，都不说话
<Ivan-he> http://i.imgur.com/oLBq3.jpg
<Kandu> ofan: 但是用搜索的方法的缺點也是如此： a / (b/c) 和  a * (c/b) 就無法避免而且消重過程中涉及父子樹 :)
<Kandu> ofan: 用逆波蘭的方法會帶入更多重複表達式，但消重算法簡單
<crazier_> 我是先观查，学习，再发言
<Kandu> soiamso: 消除重複的
<soiamso> Kandu: 可能算所有的结果会更简单？
<crazier_> ！
<Kandu> ofan: s/用逆波蘭/用窮舉逆波蘭
<crazier_> ！！
<Kandu> ofan: 我覺得先用搜索得到合法表達式，然後轉換成逆波蘭表達式再消重應該不錯。你覺得呢？
<ofan> Kandu: 你这么说  我就更不明白你这个“重复”是啥意思了..  a / (b/c) 和  a * (c/b) 本来就不是一样的阿
<ofan> Kandu: 要是这样 那确实比较复杂
<Kandu> ofan: 那 1+2 和 2+1 算不算呢？
<Kandu> ofan: 所以要轉換
<soiamso> Kandu: 你这样算结果比较快吧？
<ofan> Kandu: 这种重复可以很容易消除，a/(b/c)和a*(c/b)就不容易消除了
<nsdy> ... /home/user/目录下的那些默认文件夹没有了。。。怎么弄出来?
<Kandu> ofan: 所以我覺得轉換成逆波蘭再消就方便多了
<Kandu> a b c / / >>> a c b / *
<Kandu> 根據這條規則轉後。兩者就削掉了。
<iyten> nsdy: 删除帐户 重新建立一个
<Kandu> 只要字符串移動下，一個 / 變成 * 即可
<nsdy> <iyten>可是有很多配置文件阿
<Kandu> soiamso: 我覺得 ofan 的方法很適合產生表達式。然後如果直接用他的產生的樹來消重複解。麻煩。於是再轉逆波蘭來消重很好
<Kandu> soiamso: 我的做法的缺點是一開始產生表達式就用逆波蘭。窮舉出來的。所以重複的表達式比 ofan 的多
<iyten> nsdy: 备份好 然后覆盖
<nsdy> <iyten>ok 谢了
<edison0354> http://www.u148.net/article/28925.html
<tcpct> 今天听说有IRC 课堂活动人真不少！112人！
<wzssyqa> tcpct: 昨天险些突破150
<gcell> 今天有咩活动？
<tcpct> 人真不少……
<happyaron> 教打deb包和使用ppa
<Gann> 请问，如何查看那些人在这个频道里？
<pityonline> Gann: /names
<quanru> 还有哪些好玩的频道
<iyten> edison0354: 那首歌什么名字？
<edison0354> iyten: 啥歌？
<iyten> edison0354: 你发的链接里的那个背景音乐
<edison0354> iyten: flash block，没听……
<iyten> edison0354: http://www.whitealbumweddings.com/music/sound92.mp3
<iyten> edison0354: 哦 以为是你的文章  歌不错 下了 但是不知道歌名～
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 确实
<ofan> Kandu: 刚验证了一下，简单的搜索处理不了等价的表达式
<edison0354> iyten: 同不知道
<crazier_> ofan
<iyten> edison0354: 已经知道 thx
<Kandu> ofan: 和你聊天真開心啊。我想，今天的問題應該明了了吧。用搜索得出合法表達式(優點是重複表達式比較少)，然後轉逆波蘭消重複解(優點是算法很簡單)
<edison0354> happyaron: 怎么还不出现？
<happyaron> edison0354: 在。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 小板凳前排~
<happyaron> ：）
<ofan> Kandu: 呵呵.. 是阿
<Rothsdad> 恩恩，大家都来啦
<ofan> 哦  开始讲座了
<Gann> 怎么用命令列出本频道的成员？
<wars> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> Gann:  names
<tcpct> 来了！
<wars> 有北京的吧、
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> wars: 有在北京出差的
<wars> oh  呵呵
 * MeaCulpa wpa_supplicant出门在外真好用，去他的wicd
<tcpct> 我是帝京的
<wars> 也没见到 北外那个学生 、
<wars> 呵呵
<edison0354> wars: 她在的
<MeaCulpa> 我又在Subway蹭王了
<edison0354> happyaron: 117人了
<wars> oh 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 北外女生？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 地铁有WLAN？？？？？？
<wars> 是啊
<wars> 翻译
<wars> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 这里是全球最大的中文聊天irc
<Rothsdad> :-)
<wars> 上次见过
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: subway 热狗
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 没懂……
<wars> haw-haw！
<brianzhao> subway ,赛百味
<Rothsdad> +o
<brianzhao> 广州有很多家
<brianzhao> 我是做餐饮的so i konw
<Rothsdad> brianzhao: cool
 * MeaCulpa 刚才有个mm忘我的电脑屏幕张望呢，胸牌没看清
<tcpct> 即使中文最大也就一百多—也好
 * MeaCulpa 应该也是作技术的
<Rothsdad> MeaCulpa: ....
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 你干啥的？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 看脸记人，看胸牌不灵
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 错了，是你在干啥？
<brianzhao> Rothsdad:  cool & hot 都有
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 可惜我单位电脑桌面背景只到2级
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 吃热狗
<edison0354> pityonline: 看胸牌是假
<brianzhao> Rothsdad: ^_^
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<imganquan> 我想问一下，ibus在openoffice writer里面，词组候选表不能跟随光标，是我的个例还是ibus的bug?
<edison0354> pityonline: 重要的是看胸~
<pityonline> edison0354: 不看牌是真
<Rothsdad> brianzhao: :-)
<wars> 北航的有没
<brianzhao> imganquan: 需要设置光标跟随
<MeaCulpa> imganquan: 你的OOO是gnome模式还是kde模式还是无模式
<edison0354> wars: ……
<imganquan> MeaCulpa: gnome
<wars> oh
 * MeaCulpa 蹭网下载包包中
<Rothsdad> 北航的楼很有意思哦
<imganquan> brianzhao: 请问怎么设置光标跟随。我记得以前没有出现过这个问题啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 交叉编译过win的东西没？
<happyaron> edison0354: 没
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 看到了一半，auto啥的
<edison0354> Rothsdad: 你来北航迷路没？
<brianzhao> imganquan: 在输入法属性里面
<wars> 不喜欢北航
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 有啥公司叫autoXXXX
<edison0354> wars: +1
<Rothsdad> edison0354: 第一次就迷路咯
<brianzhao> sorry，是首选项内
<wars> 晕
<happyaron> 吃馄饨，哈哈
<brianzhao> 我不晓得你的是怎么样的，反正我的是这样设置的
<Rothsdad> edison0354: 还是一位和蔼可亲的女生帮我指的路
<imganquan> brianzhao: 没有丫？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: autobucks
<edison0354> Rothsdad: 不是恐龙？
<wars> 说不定 我们还见过面
<wars> 呵呵
<brianzhao> 如果可以的话，可以远程桌面看看
<wars> 16 号 我也去了  听了一会
<Rothsdad> edison0354: 鉴于人家帮过我忙，就不好意思评价咯
<brianzhao> 你用的是那个版本的ubuntu
<wars> 11.04
<brianzhao> 我用的是，ubuntu amd 64 10.10
<tcpct> 还在说上个月的事？
<brianzhao> 升级撒
<wars> natty
<wars> :-)
<edison0354> Rothsdad: 我懂的
<Rothsdad> 嘿嘿
<nsdy>  home/user目录下的那些默认文件夹在那里可以找到？
 * MeaCulpa 又有一个GG盯着我编译okular的屏幕看....
<wars> mm
<MeaCulpa> kdelibs的编译输出不是人看得
<Rothsdad> 鉴于还有4分钟开始讲座咯， 我们先采访一下happyaron
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 你被围观了……
<MeaCulpa> 紫色，太恶心
<pityonline> Rothsdad: 递上话筒
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 恩，show一下awesome桌卖弄
<brianzhao> Rothsdad: 鉴于快要开始讲座，我想了解一下讲座主题
<Kandu> imganquan: 個人問題吧，我這兒正常
<delectate> 超越150，就在今天！
<brianzhao> 昨天的讲座，我睡着来
<banban> delectate: 什么150
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 厉害
<imganquan> Kandu: 哦。这么奇怪。。
<happyaron> delectate: 先和del握手
<tcpct> 被看也许是树立公众形象的开始……
<delectate> happyaron: :)
<wars> hello 150
<happyaron> delectate: 兄弟加油，哈哈。
<delectate> banban: 人数哦
<imganquan> Kandu: 对了。。。我不是ubuntu。
<imganquan> 。。。
<delectate> happyaron: 一会私聊:)
 * Rothsdad 轻轻嗓子，大家欢迎happyaron 粉墨登场
<banban> delectate: 呵呵 现在才122
<tcpct> 开讲么？
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<delectate> banban: 别着急哦
<imganquan> 请问，这里面要讲什么？
<delectate> banban: 很快就能到达呢
<Rothsdad> banban: 姐姐好
<wars> open
<delectate> happyaron: :p
<banban> 今天小蓉头讲吗？
<tcpct> 静一静 先生们！
<banban> Rothsdad: 好
<delectate> 到时间啦～
<happyaron> deb包的制作和ppa使用。
<happyaron> 今天我讲，哈哈。
<wars> en
<hxc> 坐听
<happyaron> banban: 娃哈哈，你家del都和你说了。
<Kandu> imganquan: 我用arch
<iGnome> happyaron: 直接讲下，怎么打包totem-pps。
<happyaron> ...
<imganquan> Kandu: 我用debian sid的
<tenzu> 趁没到时间废话一下
<banban> happyaron: 说啥
<happyaron> iGnome: 那是non-free的，今天先不讲。
<wars> 热烈欢迎 happyaron
<banban> tenzu: 嘿嘿 死鑫鑫
<delectate> iGnome: 拜神～
<iGnome> 实例。
<iGnome> happyaron: 丫丫的
<tcpct> 刷屏？
 * tenzu 拜神拜主席拜各路大仙
<happyaron> 先给大家点参考材料。
 * Rothsdad 鼓掌中。。
<banban> iGnome: 哦哦 好久不见哦 死EE
<MeaCulpa> haha
<tenzu> banban: 死板板
<happyaron> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<tcpct> 无名无姓无爱无恨拜见各位！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<MeaCulpa> 各位，推荐一个被围观的时候跑的脚本～～
<wars> mygod
<MeaCulpa> LC_ALL=C tr -c "[:digit:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd cbs=$COLUMNS conv=unblock | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<happyaron> 已经重新翻译了，最新版的。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<wars> 正在看
<iGnome> +M
<happyaron> 先+m一会儿
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<happyaron> debian和ubuntu用的都是deb包，很多人制作deb包时，是从rpm转，或者用dpkg -b
<happyaron> 这两种方法我就不说了，可以做出能用的包，但是显然很粗糙
<happyaron> 正经一点的方法是用 debhelper 来制作。
<happyaron> 今天用一个例子来和大家一起做个包试试看。
<happyaron> zy: deb包制作和ppa使用。
<happyaron> 我们的例子是 gwrite 这个软件，主页在这里 http://code.google.com/p/gwrite/
<happyaron> 大家下载首页上的 gwrite-0.5.0.tar.gz 这个文件。
<happyaron> 这个文件在Debian项目里的术语，叫做 upstream tarball，也就是上游发行的代码包。
<happyaron> 我们在主目录里新建一个文件夹，例如叫packaging
<happyaron> mkdir ~/packaging
<happyaron> cd ~/packaging
<happyaron> wars: 在哪里建都可以，我的例子是在主目录下
<wars> 专心听讲中
<happyaron> 把刚才下载的 .tar.gz 文件放到这个文件夹里。
<delectate> google了一圈，才知道+m什么意思……旁听模式—只有主持人和被许可的人才能说话 （mode）
<missing> iGnome: ee
<missing> 有啥心得啊
<hxc> ..
<happyaron> 然后用命令解压这个文件 tar zxf gwrite-0.5.0.tar.gz
<happyaron> 不要使用图形化工具解压，那些工具会把文件权限搞乱套。
<iGnome> missing: 闭嘴。打死不编译
<tcpct> 无君无师—试验是否需要许可
<missing> iGnome: T_T
<Freebuilder> 谁的 ibus-sunpinyin 能打出衣裳的“裳”，不要打词组，打单字
<happyaron> 解压之后cd到解压出来的目录
<wars> 我直接右键解压
<happyaron> wars: 不行，会把文件权限搞乱。
<wars> 那
<happyaron> cd gwrite-0.5.0
<iyten> happyaron: +m吧 不然听课眼花
<happyaron> 然后大家要安装几个软件包，我来依次介绍一下。
<happyaron> 第一个要安装的，是 debhelper: sudo aptitude install debhelper
<happyaron> dingyong: http://code.google.com/p/gwrite/
<happyaron> debhelper软件包里是各种脚本，可以帮助我们接下来的打包工作。
<happyaron> wars: 自己看log
<happyaron> zy: :)
<happyaron> 下一个要安装的，是 dh-make 包：sudo aptitude install dh-make
<happyaron> dh-make 包提供了我们马上就要用到的 dh_make 命令，用于从上游tarball生成我们deb包的模板
<happyaron> 我们已经cd到解压好的程序目录，现在的文件夹路径是 ~/packaging/gwrite-0.5.0
<happyaron> 然后我们执行这个命令： dh_make -e First Last <youremail@example.com> -f ../gwrite-0.5.0.tar.gz
<happyaron> First Last 是姓名，比如我是 Aron Xu
<happyaron> huntxu: 这人在讲社会主义和资本主义的问题。
<happyaron> op可见
<happyaron> banban: ...
<happyaron> <>里是你的email地址。
<happyaron>  -f 后面是上游tarball的路径
<happyaron> 如果上面那个命令报错，就用这个：
<happyaron> dh_make -e youremail@example.com -f ../gwrite-0.5.0.tar.gz
<happyaron> ../ 的意思是当前目录的上层目录
<happyaron> Type of package: single binary, indep binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch or cdbs?
<happyaron> 我们输入s，表示这个源代码包只生成一个deb
<happyaron> 输入 s，按回车
<happyaron> 然后会显示一些信息，回车确认
<happyaron> 这时候再看眼下的目录，会多出一个 debian/ 文件夹
<happyaron> 而上级目录里，会多出现一个 gwrite_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz 文件。
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 嗯。
<happyaron> 下面进到 debian/ 目录
<happyaron> edison0354: 马上说。
<happyaron> 第一个文件是 changelog
<happyaron> changelog顾名思义是说软件版本历史的。
<happyaron> gwrite (0.5.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<happyaron>   * Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)  <nnnn is the bug number of your ITP>
<happyaron>  -- Aron Xu <happyaron.xu@gmail.com>  Wed, 17 Nov 2010 20:21:24 +0800
<happyaron> 这个文件里面的姓名和邮箱，是用来识别眼下这个版本是谁做的，当然就是在动手的各位
<happyaron> nihui: changelog 里没有写中文的，都是英文。但是我不知道deb包是否允许用中文。
<happyaron> changelog是必须得文件，没有这个文件接下来的步骤会出错。
<happyaron> 然后说compat文件，里面就一个数字，现在是7
<happyaron> 这个数字是debhelper的版本。
<happyaron> 大家不管它就可以。
<happyaron> 下一个文件是control文件。
<happyaron> 第一行 Source: gwrite
<happyaron> 表示源码包的名称。
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: okay，一会儿ppa的时候讲
<happyaron> Section: unknown
<happyaron> 这行表示软件要分在哪类
<happyaron> Karl_Marx: 那你就不要再扯那些东西
<happyaron> Karl_Marx: 这里不搞政治
<happyaron> Priority: extra
<happyaron> 这个代表优先级，一般可以写optional或者extra
<happyaron> optional是普通包最常用的，extra的优先级相比则还要再低一些。
<happyaron> Maintainer: Aron Xu <Aron Xu <happyaron.xu@gmail.com>>
<happyaron> 呃，帖错了。
<happyaron> Maintainer: Aron Xu <happyaron.xu@gmail.com>
<happyaron> 这行是软件包维护者
<happyaron> 格式是 First Last <youremail@example.com>
<happyaron> 下一行是 Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7)
<happyaron> 这行是编译依赖关系，也就是说要安装哪些软件包才可以编译这个程序。
<happyaron> 首先debhelper是必须的。
<happyaron> 我们手里这个例子需要这些程序才能编译：
<happyaron> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), python, python-support, python-setuptools, python-distutils-extra
<happyaron> 这些也是编译基本的python程序缩必须的包。
<happyaron> iyten: 需要你自己测试是否可以用。
<nsdy> <happyaron>老大 我这里用户主文件夹里面的那些默认文件夹被删除了 请问能恢复吗？
<happyaron> nsdy: 呃，不知道
<happyaron> Standards-Version: 3.8.3
<happyaron> 这行是使用的Debian Policy版本
<wzssyqa> nsdy: dh_make 好像有 add-miss
<happyaron> 目前最新的是 3.9.1
<AndChat> 编译依赖是自动生成的吗？
<happyaron> 所以我们写成：Standards-Version: 3.9.1
<happyaron> AndChat: 不是，需要自己分析。
<wars> 可以
<wzssyqa> AndChat: 需要根据上游文档的
<wars> oh
<Sean^King> wars: 我不能发言？
<happyaron> Homepage: <insert the upstream URL, if relevant>
<happyaron> 这行是上游的首页地址。
<happyaron> 我们是从http://code.google.com/p/gwrite下载的
<nsdy> <wzssyqa>什么???
<Use-Firefox> 还以为都不讲话了。
<happyaron> 所以写： Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/gwrite
<happyaron> 下面是一个空行，表示Source 部分结束
<happyaron> Package: gwrite
<happyaron> 这是说，deb包的名叫gwrite
<happyaron> 将来apt-get安装的时候，就用这个名字
<nihui> AndChat: 编译依赖不能自动生成，运行时依赖可以
<happyaron> Architecture: any
<happyaron> 这是指要编译的硬件构架
<happyaron> any代表所有构架
<felixonmars> 餐具 貌似我来晚了..(没漏掉很多吧?)
<GunsNRose> 我也来晚了
<Kandu> host的架構吧
<GunsNRose> 有没有聊天记录啊
<edison0354> GunsNRose: 有
<poop> 奴隶共和国中国
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 对，空格分隔，
<happyaron> all代表这个软件包是跨平台的，比如说同python程序文件可以在所有平台上跑
<Sean^King> poop 你个脑残 滚
<happyaron> 我们眼下的是python包，把any改成all
<edison0354> GunsNRose: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/11/17/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/2010/11/17/
<happyaron> 如果打一个C程序的包，则用any
<pocoyo> Sean^King: 已经滚了 若没猜错 肯定是刚才的马克思来捣乱的。
<GunsNRose> 多谢
<happyaron> Architecture: all
<happyaron> 然后是 Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那人还是IPV6的说……
<Sean^King> 封ip啊 草
<pocoyo> edison0354: 刚被封了 ipv4就上了ipv6.
<wzssyqa> Sean^King: 已经封了
<happyaron> 这一行是deb包的依赖关系。
<Sean^King> ok 继续讲座
<Kandu> happyaron: 這裡是host不是build吧？那若是c程序，不能寫any吧？
<edison0354> 146人了
<happyaron> ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} 是两个变了，表示debhelper自动检测依赖。
<happyaron> Kandu: dpkg-dev会检测自己的host，把那个项在编译时替换成当前的。
<happyaron> Kandu: 所以写any即可
<Kandu> thx
<freetstar> 报道，来晚了
<liuxer> 问题是 ：输入法的候选字里更改为9个字的文件在哪里？
<happyaron> 这两个变量有时不能检测所有需要的依赖
<happyaron> 这个时候需要在后面写上要添加的东西
<happyaron> crazier_: 对
<happyaron> 我们眼下的例子里，还要添加python, python-gtk2, python-jswebkit, python-webkit, mimetex, wv
<happyaron> dingyong: 不是
<happyaron> dingyong: Architecture: any 改成 Architecture: all
<happyaron> 添加完的Depends是这样的：
<happyaron> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, python, python-gtk2, python-jswebkit, python-webkit, mimetex, wv
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我私聊回答问题
<happyaron> wzssyqa: okay
<happyaron> Description: <insert up to 60 chars description>
<happyaron> 这行是简单的描述
<happyaron> 要在60个字符以内
<happyaron> 要用英语
<happyaron> 从语言学来讲，这应该是一个名词性的成分，比如手里这个就写成： simple GTK+ HTML5 rich text editor
<happyaron> 写完的样子是：
<happyaron> Description: simple GTK+ HTML5 rich text editor
<happyaron> 然后是 <insert long description, indented with spaces> 这行
<happyaron> 这里写的是长描述。
<happyaron> 也是用英语，应该是完整的句子
<happyaron> 每行大概写70个字符，不要太多
<happyaron> 没写完可以换行
<happyaron> 每行的开头都要有一个空格
<happyaron> 手里的例子可以写成这样：
<happyaron>  gWrite is a simple GTK+ HTML5 WYSIWYG editor, focusing on writing and simple text formating. It can automatically generate a table of contents based on the document structure.
<happyaron> 每行开头都有一个半角空格
<happyaron> 这样我们control文件就写完了。
<wzssyqa> 长描述，如果要加空行，换成 点
<happyaron> AndChat: 不可以
<happyaron> 下面是copyright文件
<happyaron> 这个文件里写的是版权内容。
<happyaron> 版权的写法比较复杂，今天先不说。
<happyaron> 再看文件夹里有很多 .ex 文件。
<happyaron> 这些文件都是某些功能性的脚本
<happyaron> 通常来说，大多数包都只需要一个watch.ex
<happyaron> 图形化程序还需要menu.ex
<happyaron> watch.ex是debian监视上游新版本用的工具，不进入官方仓库的包用不上，今天不讲写法
<happyaron> menu.ex是桌面菜单项
<happyaron> 我们要使用它，所以把他重命名为menu
<happyaron> 也就是去掉.ex后缀
<happyaron> ?package(gwrite):needs="X11|text|vc|wm" section="Applications/see-menu-manual"\ title="gwrite" command="/usr/bin/gwrite"
<happyaron> needs="X11|text|vc|wm" 这句是说这个包需要什么显示平台来运行
<happyaron> 如果是文本的程序，可以写text，图形化程序则写X11
<happyaron> section="Applications/see-menu-manual"
<happyaron> 这是说程序的分类。
<happyaron> 所有可以用的选项在这里 http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu-policy/ch2.html#s2.1
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Debian Menu sub-policy - Menu Structure
<happyaron> 因为例子里的程序是个编辑器，所以写:
<happyaron> ?package(gwrite):needs="X11" section="Applications/Editors"\ title="gwrite" command="/usr/bin/gwrite"
<happyaron> cfy: y
<happyaron> 其余的 .ex文件和.EX文件在例子里都用不上，删除。
<happyaron> AndChat: 不可以
<happyaron> README.Debian README.source 的用处是，如果你想就这个包做点什么说明，那么写在这里
<happyaron> README.Debian 是写给最终用户的
<happyaron> README.source 是关于源代码包有什么问题
<happyaron> 如果没有啥要在里面说的，删掉。
<happyaron> docs 文件是dh_make自动检测的上游文档列表，如果是空的，删掉。
<happyaron> 我们的例子里它就是空的，所以删了。
<happyaron> 现在要在文件夹里创建一个名为pycompat的文件
<happyaron> 里面写2就行了，这个文件没有啥变的，是python包就加上它，不是python包不需要它
<happyaron> pycompat 文件里只有一个数字：2
<happyaron> 下面创建一个文件夹: source
<happyaron> 就在当前目录下
<happyaron> 然后在source目录下创建一个名为format的文本文件
<happyaron> 里面写一行文字：
<happyaron> 3.0 (quilt)
<happyaron> 这代表使用3.0 (quilt) 的源代码格式
<happyaron> 最后剩下 rules 文件了。
<happyaron> 这个文件是编译deb包的主控文件
<happyaron> 它本身是一个Makefile
<happyaron> 但是不要往里乱写target
<happyaron> 90%的情况下，默认的rules就可以满足我们的要求，
<wzssyqa> AnThOnYhO: 那个要自己猜，或者上游文档会说的
<happyaron> hnws: 不是
<happyaron> 现在 debian/ 目录下的工作基本完成了。
<happyaron> 我们尝试编译这个包。
<happyaron> 编译的第一步，是安装所有编译依赖
<happyaron> 也就是写在 control 文件的 Build-Depends 项里的。
<happyaron> debhelper python-support python-setuptool python-distutils-extra
<happyaron> 眼下的例子里是这些。
<happyaron> sudo aptitude install debhelper python-support python-setuptool  python-distutils-extra
<happyaron> 安装完之后，先检查自己是在源代码目录里
<happyaron> 例子里也就是 gwrite-0.5.0 目录
<happyaron> pocoyo: 正确
<happyaron> apt-get build-dep 是根据源码目录里的这个control里的  Build-Depends
<happyaron> 接着讲编译
<happyaron> 在 gwrite-0.5.0 里运行 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<happyaron> 不需要root，直接运行即可。
<happyaron> 如果过了，在 上层目录里就会出现 .deb .build 和 .changes 文件
<happyaron> 没过的话，就要根据提示再回头找原因了
<happyaron> dingyong: 3.0 (quilt)，数字和括号之间要一个空格
<happyaron> 一个最简单deb包的制作例程，就是这样。完整地展示给大家了。
 * pocoyo 下课了？
<happyaron> 有问题的请提问
<wzssyqa> dingyong: 括号前有空格
<dingyong> ok
<happyaron> pocoyo: 差不多就讲这些吧，ppa讲不上了，已经用了一个多小时。
<happyaron> 有问题的提问哈。
<eth2net> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<pocoyo> happyaron: 改天吧。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯。
<dingyong> 非常感谢，学习了。
<iyten> 明天讲神马？
<AndChat> …
<happyaron> iyten: 明天讲参与内核开发
<happyaron> Eric Miao
<dingyong> 也是这个频道？
<Kandu> happyaron: 非常感謝你的講解 :)
<NoIE> 我有问题，对于普通用户来说。
<NoIE> 比如我想编译安装一个驱动程序，是不是将原代码编译成能deb包比直接编译安装源代码更好？
<NoIE> 比如删除更新更方便之类的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 谁讲？内核……
<wars> 爱好perl python的friend add qqgroup 112030524
<crazier_> 谢谢了
<Kandu> happyaron: 不過最期待的ppa 遠程編譯沒聽到，有些遺憾
<gu_> 我第一次进来学习，前面的内容怎么看不到？
<NoIE> QQ好烦。。。
<happyaron> NoIE: 如果能搞明白kernel module的deb包打法，还是用deb好
<crazier_> 明天的内核开发我喜欢
<csslayer_> 关于ppa，这里有 liangsuilong写的一个简明教程 ： http://www.liangsuilong.info/?p=1019
<happyaron> Kandu: 改天我再讲呗，:)
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 请继续关注
<happyaron> ppa的问题也可以问
<ofan> 哦～～ 来晚了～
<lubcat> 完了。！
<happyaron> 现在都解答。
<pityonline> 我在从半路开始……
<crazier_> 如果我想参与 到无线网卡驱动的开发该怎么下手 ？
<csslayer_> gu_: 前面内容看频道日志吧
<happyaron> crazier_: 明天问，哈哈
<pocoyo> gu_:     http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 翻日志。
<Gann> 不错
<Gann> 但我看不懂
<crazier_> 好的啊
<redcap> 明天有讲座·？
<lubcat> crazier_: 是啊。无线网卡真烦恼人啊
<wars> 我比较擅长python
<wars> 呵呵
<delectate> 嗯，突破150了
<Gann> 我还是希望阿荣把讲义整理一下，我下载后看
<delectate> 心愿了了……
<pocoyo> 日志可以整理一下 发帖 备份
<iyten> 152
<redcap> 明天讲什么·？
<wzssyqa> Gann: 有的，开始就给了
<lubcat> wars: 以后一定 要请教下。
<wzssyqa> redcap: 内核
 * pocoyo 我顶 Gann 
<eth2net> 这活动哪天开始的？
<redcap> ~~谁讲~？
 * wzssyqa debian 新维护人员手册
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 那个开头的。。
 * wzssyqa 请自己搜索
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 就怕说介个.
<happyaron> 我讲的所有内容，都可以在 http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html 找到
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<happyaron> 有不明白的也可以问我。
<Sean^King> 内核讲啥呢？
<happyaron> 问 wzssyqa freeflying 也没问题
<pocoyo> happyaron: wzssyqa 嗯 很详尽 不过我现在还用不着. 用到了再找你
 * wzssyqa 还有lidaobing ，哈哈
<felixonmars> Xmind的deb包曾经有个空行没首行空格,安装后造成各种惨剧
<happyaron> felixonmars: :)
<happyaron> lidaobing 是 Debian Developer，有问题问他也很好，哈哈
<happyaron> 今天没在，平时也可以问
<Sean^King> happyaron：下班忘记关公司的pigdin 无语了 这边一直登不上来
<crazier_> 2010-11-15的讨论内容去哪里 可以看的到呀？
<happyaron> Sean^King: 呃，
<happyaron> crazier_: 也是到那个log里找
<happyaron> crazier_: 按日期找吧。。。
 * wzssyqa Sean^King 以后弄个 ssh，远程关机
<Sean^King> happyaron：irc不能t掉 已登录的阿？
<pocoyo> Sean^King: 可以.
 * Sean^King 你们名字怎么补不全
<happyaron> 今天例子里和大家折腾的内容，都在这里 http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gwrite/gwrite_0.5.0-1.debian.tar.gz
<roylez_> 150人，破纪录了 iGnome
<happyaron> 解压之后就是能用的了。
<happyaron> roylez_: 152
<AndChat> 我问问，打包时的中文问题
<wzssyqa> dget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gwrite/gwrite_0.5.0-1.debian.tar.gz
<pocoyo> Sean^King: 补全了.
<happyaron> AndChat: 说
<pityonline> roylez_: 有过180以上吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: dget dsc 啦。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 神是伪的？
<happyaron> roylez_: 不晓得
<AndChat> 怎么加入中文注释
<wzssyqa> 呃。sorry
<banban> 当然是伪的 哈哈哈
<AndChat> 中文描述
<edison0354> pityonline: 180……
<edison0354> pityonline: 过年的时候？
<Sean^King> 貌似是我的tab不好使了
<pocoyo> Sean^King: 杯具.
<roylez_> happyaron: 长沙ip，恩
<Sean^King> edison0354: 哈哈 这个是补全了
<happyaron> AndChat: 可以在long description写，但是那里应该只用英文，然后软件仓库可以提供所有的翻译文件。
<pityonline> edison0354: 曾经有段时间论坛宕机，由于众所周知的原因
<redcap> 长沙·？
<edison0354> Sean^King: 为毛我是小白鼠……
 * Sean^King i‘m Syshack  这是我的马甲
<happyaron> AndChat: 我觉得写中文描述，是很山寨的做法，实际上没有给用户带来什么好处。
<wzssyqa> AndChat: 如果不想进仓库，应该也可以写上中午的
<edison0354> Sean^King: 哦
<AndChat> 翻译文件在哪写，放在哪里？
<tenzu> 完了？
<csslayer_> happyaron: 老实说，rpm支持多语言的desciprtion
<lubcat> 完了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<Sean^King> 我觉得 程序代码还是描述 最好是用英文
<wzssyqa> AndChat: 由 debian 系统维护的，DDTPS
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~！
<Sean^King> 红毛鬼子的nginx源代码 看得蛋疼
<xinqishi143> 请问忽略用户加入信息是用ignore命令么？选项参数是什么呢？
<happyaron> csslayer_: deb也支持，只是不在这里，哈哈
<pocoyo> tenzu: 刚才被 happyaron回答的都是认真听课的
<flh_> 可惜我只是认真的差生
<AndChat> rpm 和 deb在依赖处理上的区别？
<happyaron> flh_: 没事，平时也可以问
<pocoyo> flh_: 这里不存在差生 :D
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我认真听了，不过一句也听不懂
<lubcat> 我错过了。。
 * pocoyo 你们都是高级货.
<happyaron> AndChat: 大体上的概念差不多，只是细节处理有些不一样的地方。
<caiban> 哈哈,总算找到ubuntu-cn了
<happyaron> lubcat: 不怕 http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<AndChat> 可以具体一点吗？
<flh_> caiban: 你是怎么找来的？
<pocoyo> caiban: 你来晚了 明天记得早点来.
<happyaron> AndChat: 呃，rpm我已多年不用，不好说。
<lubcat> happyaron: 今天讲的这个么？
<caiban> 前几天就有在用xchart,但一直找不到这个频道
<edison0354> lubcat: log补课去吧……
<happyaron> lubcat: 带大家做个简单的deb包。
<caiban> 只是知道有人说中国人都在这个频道
<edison0354> lubcat: 也可以找阿荣开小锅饭
<lubcat> ...
<caiban> 这里平时有讲好东东吗?
<AndChat> 那单说deb在依赖处理上的优点呗？
<caiban> 额,来晚了是指?
<flh_> caiban: 我也是先用xchat,找一文章看，就摸进来了
<wzssyqa> caiban: 刚刚在讲课
<nixzhu> 明天，后天要讲什么题目？
<caiban> 我白天在公司,以前一直不行,后面换成代理可以了
<happyaron> AndChat: 处理方式多样，Depends, Pre-Depends, Conflicts, Breaks, Replaces
<fracting_> @happyaron 请教一下,如果要在依赖关系中指定依赖a或b该怎么写?
<redcap> 今天讲的什么·？
<caiban> 不过刚现在才长到这个频道
<wzssyqa> nixzhu: 明天讲内核开发，后天还没确定
<caiban> 没事,知道方法了,以后有机会听课
<nixzhu> 内核，好哇
<wzssyqa> fracting_: a|b
<redcap> 明天几点开始·？
<edison0354> redcap: 8
<iyten> 20：00
<wzssyqa> redcap: 8点，本周每天都有
<flh_> 初级用户，对内核真的是不清楚啊
<redcap> 今天也讲了么~？
 * edison0354 明天听天书，哦耶！
<caiban> 哈哈,明晚早点下班,回来听你们讲课
<flh_> 制作deb包之类
<AndChat> break是处理什么的？
<crazier_> 我也是个初级用户，但是听些概念也是好的
<redcap> wzssyqa,今天讲的什么~？
<banban> happyaron: 恩 讲得不错 很详细 提出表扬 哈哈哈
<fracting_> 有一种情况就是,我用${shlibs:Depends}这个变量,可以自动替换为依赖的包,这些包中就包含a但不包含b,但我希望a可以用b替代,要怎么写呢?
<iyten> redcap: 可以看本频道聊天记录
<wzssyqa> redcap: 制作deb包
<happyaron> banban: 和del在一块咋不说娃哈哈了呢。
<redcap> 哦·~~tks
<iyten> redcap: 频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<banban> happyaron: 怎么没说 整天说阿 哈哈
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 那就改 build dep吧？两个都装上？
<nixzhu> 有精华聊天记录么？不想看太多闲聊呀
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 或者，强制写上那一行
<happyaron> banban: 娃呢
<AndChat> 感觉没讲到原理啊…都是工具应用了…
<Gann> happyaron: 把今天的讲义整理一下，提供下载吧，我想改天慢慢看
 * wzssyqa ...
<banban> happyaron: 汗。。。
<iyten> 这个讲座还可以扩展出来一个频道  某一群大牛每天轮流讲一个命令或技巧
<wzssyqa> Gann: debian 新维护人员手册
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 不是编译依赖,是运行时依赖 ,两个都装上是会检测替换成 a|b 的吗?
<MeaCulpa> mglb powerpoint 2003一坨屎
<flh_> happyaron: 老师的系统是debian吗？课上有这样的提醒
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 不知道
<caiban> 呵呵,听听就算了吧,真要搞个文档下载了又不会看了
<Gann> 希望有人能将gae编程
<lainme> happyaron: 默认的rules应该是那个tiny吧，如果要加个configure的选项怎么做？官方包的看起来都比较复杂
<caiban> 再说,网上教程一大堆吧
<Sean^King> gae阿？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 可以试试，我想，如果把 a|b 写在前边，应该可以的
<Sean^King> gae 官方手册够了 写写小应用 呵呵
<AndChat> 打包时不用指定编译后需打包的文件吗？
<wzssyqa> lainme: 如果是标准的，会自动去找那个的
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 谢谢你的建议~我试试
<wzssyqa> lainme: 会自动运行 ./configure;make;make install
<lainme> wzssyqa: 很多软件默认都是放到/usr/local里的吧，如果要改呢
<AndChat> 不需要pre post脚本处理吗？
<wzssyqa> lainme: rules 会通过一个变量，设置为 /usr 的
<Kandu> happyaron: 我覺多講“為什麼這樣做”多一些能夠更加加深理解，利於掌握工具使用
<imganquan> Kandu: 我找到解决ibus在ooo中无法光标跟随的方法了，安装openoffice.org-gtk包就可以了
<wzssyqa> lainme: 由 dh_autoconfigure 干的
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 需要先将怎么做，才能导出为什么的
<Gann> 你们活学活用，把libreoffice作一个deb包吧
<wzssyqa> Gann: 。。。
<AndChat> 同意kandu
<Kandu> imganquan: :) deb 系特色，一個軟體拆成n個包 :)
<happyaron> Kandu: 那就要看New Maintainer's Guide了啊，:)
<Gann> libreoffice里的依赖包一起作个deb吧
<happyaron> Kandu: 今天只是时间有限
<imganquan> Kandu: 恩，这个确实是deb特色，哈哈，不过这样也好，定制度高
<pityonline> gwrite_0.5.0-1_all.deb 我这里生成了这个
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那就对了
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我试试能不能安装
<Kandu> 確實，時間總是太少。也許能分多天講呢
<happyaron> Kandu: 嗯。
<Sean^King> 听讲还是得先预习 哈哈。
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 能问出为什么，是需要不少经验的
<AndChat> 希望明天能更好，洗洗睡了…对了，希望讲座之前准备稿子，现场打字不慢吗？
<wzssyqa> AndChat: 呵呵，要的就是这种效果
<wzssyqa> AndChat: 否则，直接一句，你们都去看文档吧
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 唔，確實。
<AndChat> ……
<flh_> 怎么看聊天室的人数？显示不完
<Gann> gae的app.yaml怎么自动产生？
 * wzssyqa 继续提问
<flh_> happyaron: 怎么看聊天室的人数？显示不完
<Gann> 我现在就只想学gae的python编程
<wzssyqa> flh_: 什么客户端？
<flh_> wzssyqa: irssi
<pityonline> happyaron: 谢谢老师！我已成功生成deb包，并直接双击deb包安装，提示安装成功
<wzssyqa> Gann: 可以考虑开，得再找人
<pityonline> flh_: /names
<happyaron> pityonline: :)
<iyten> 学生的好老师带出来的好老师的学生
<fracting_> 再请教一个问题,使用ppa上传包是不是上传源码包就可以在服务端自动打成二进制包?如果日志中出现config fair,但上传是成功的,而服务端看不到上传的包,这种情况是什么原因呢?如何解决?谢谢!
<pityonline> ha
<pityonline> happyaron: Jiahua Huang <jhuangjiahua(at)gmail.com>
<flh_> wzssyqa: 141人，谢谢
<pityonline> happyaron: Aron Xu <happyaron.xu(at)gmail.com>
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 是的
<Sean^King> Gann: 看官方手册撒  基本step by step了
<happyaron> pityonline: :)
<pityonline> happyaron: 我在安装deb包装看过，这次的改写者是我的名字，就是刚才写的，但安装完成后看关于，结果是你和花花的
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 命令的大体样子是 dput ppa:userid/ppa-name *.changes
<flh_> pityonline: 学得这么快啊？
<Sean^King> Gann: 有python基础 就很快。
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 谢谢,那config fair是什么呢?这个只有用 dput -d打印日志的时候才能看到,不打印日志是直接提示上传成功的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不行，source的 changes
<lubcat> ...没跟着做。看log还是有点晕
<pityonline> flh_: 半路有事，又从头弄的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，还有很多不行的，他的gpg可能也没弄好呢
<lainme> wzssyqa: 如果要改其它选项，比如开启一些特性./configure --with-xxx？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯。
<pityonline> happyaron: 我在安装deb包装看过，这次的改写者是我的名字，就是刚才写的，但安装完成后看关于，结果是你和华华的
<wzssyqa> lainme: 那就需要override_dh_autoconfigure 了
<happyaron> pityonline: 那是程序里的。
<wzssyqa> lainme: 写这样一个tag
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 是说我吗?我的gpg应该是好的,不然dput这一步会报错的
<wzssyqa> fracting_: dput不会报错
<happyaron> fracting_: 你前天听 wzssyqa 讲课没
<pityonline> happyaron: 明白了，写上自己的名字，只是这个deb包的打包者，对吧
<happyaron> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> happyaron: got you
<happyaron> wzssyqa: dput可以检查signature
<fracting_> @happyaron前天不在,不过之前自己看着文档搞过gpg,有没有办法检验一下我gpg有没有问题?
<redcap> 明天谁讲课·？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<happyaron> fracting_: 问 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 你还需要在lp上设置你的openpgpg 密钥
<happyaron> redcap: Eric Miao
<wzssyqa> redcap: eric miao
<redcap> ~~哦～～
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 去你的lp主页上看
<fracting_> @wzssyqa怎么检验我的opengpg密钥是不是已经设置成功了?
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 你的lp主页上，有个 OpenPGP 相，看看设置好了没
<hello> 有没有人用过mx27的板子哦
<fracting_> @wzssyqa https://launchpad.net/~fracting 能麻烦帮我看看吗?
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 嗯，弄好了
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 要想在 ppa上编译，需要将 changelog 中的 unstable 改成 natty 这种
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 分别代表什么含义呢?
<iyten> happyaron: 什么时候补上ppa？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: natty 是ubuntu的发行代号
<wzssyqa> unstable 是 debian的
<happyaron> iyten: 不知道呢。
<happyaron> iyten: 这周末或者下个月
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 哦哦!那如果我要打多个版本的包怎么做?10.04/10.10
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 挨个上传
<ofan> 明天讲什么..
<happyaron> ofan: 重量级嘉宾来讲linux内核开发
 * edison0354 刚发现，在光棍节那天，mplayer发布正式版了……
<ofan> happyaron: good!
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 哈!谢谢!我试试,有问题再来请教!这个问题折腾了两个星期了.关于ppa有没有什么比较齐全的文档呢?我发现launchpad help上的文档不太全,log中的错误类型不齐
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 帮助还挺全的
<edison0354> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 虐一段时间就会了
<happyaron> fracting_: 遇到问他来问，很快就都会了。
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 好,这句话我喜欢~
<fracting_> @happyaron 谢谢两位 :)
<happyaron> ofan: 收下邮件列表的邮件吧
<happyaron> ofan: 关于明天的讲座
<ofan> happyaron: OK
<pityonline> 请教一个问题：ubuntu desktop中创建一个新用户会不会自动生成用户家目录下的那几个文件夹？
<happyaron> ubuntu kernel team成员
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 我想学习一下有关开源软件仓库的安全机制分析的东西,不知有没有什么好的文章推荐?包括gpg,身份认证等问题,如何防止欺诈之类
<ofan> 中国人阿
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 就是简单的 web of trust
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 会的
<wzssyqa> skel
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我就说嘛
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 谢谢!一google果然有好东西
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 是不是复制了系统某目录中的一些东西到新用户的目录下？
<edison0354> 水牛的退出签名……
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我主要想知道那个被复制的目录的来源
<lubcat> 乱码
 * happyaron 我做题了，大家有问题继续说
<pityonline> happyaron: :)
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 嗯，刚才compiz崩溃了
<wzssyqa> pityonline: /etc/skel
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我看到那个目录了
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 但没有模板，下载，视频，音乐，文档……这些目录
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我主要想知道那些从哪里来的
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 这个是gnome 管的吧？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 但生成新用户时同时生成了那些目录，如何知道那些目录是从哪里复制来的呢？
<Sean^King> ubuntu分支的那个 影音的发行版觉啥来这
<likangtr> 请问，audacious 播放APE文件的问题， 在编译mac-3.99-u4-b5时出错
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那不清楚了。。。
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 哦。那些目录图标与mkdir手动的不一样
<pityonline> wzssyqa: thank you all the same
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那个是 opendesktop弄的
<pityonline> wzssyqa: opendesktop?
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 标准组织
<pityonline> wzssyqa: ......
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我再查一下吧，谢谢了
<cfy> 哈哈，不用perl,使用coreutils,也挺酷
<Sean^King> Yuking: yuking兄也来了阿 今天我报告bug了
<fracting_> @wzssyqa 根据刚刚的实验,发现 a|b , ${shlibs:Depends}这种方式好像是不行的,不管把 a|b 放在前面还是后面,当出现 ${shlibs:Depends}的时候,就会被忽略...
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 那我也不知道了，你去#ubuntu-motu 或者 #debian 问问吧
<fracting_> wzssyqa: 好的,非常感谢!
<ofan> 多培养几个打包员哈哈～
<ofan> 200+行Kernel补丁显著改善桌面性能
<NoIE> 期待2.6.38
<ofan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/17/0132254
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 200+行Kernel补丁显著改善桌面性能
<ofan> 耗牛阿..
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 去 #ubuntu-kernel 推动他们在natty里也加上
<Sunng> pityonline: 那几个目录定义在  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs文件里
<freeflying> wzssyqa, NoIE http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/2010/11/create-task-groups-by-tty-comment.html
<fracting_> wzssyqa: 我发现了一个规律: 如果 ${shlibs:Depends}这个变量包含a ,那么  这个变量 和  a|b一起出现的时候,b就会被忽略 ;但是如果 这个 变量 和 b一起出现,那b就不会被忽略;如果 这个变量和 c|b一起出现,而c不在这个变量中,那 c|b也不会被忽略.不知这个算不算一个bug呢?
<pityonline> Sunng: 这个是关联关系吗？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 你可以去报bug，管他正确与否呢
<happyaron> freeflying: blogspot...
<wzssyqa> freeflying: natty 有计划加上这个补丁吗？
<freeflying> wzssyqa,  这个补丁没想象的那么有用的
<fracting_> wzssyqa: 我也是这么想的 :)
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 哦
<freeflying> wzssyqa, 你看ck的blog就知道了
<Sunng> pityonline: 对，那几个名字是freedesktop的标准名字，这个文件定义了这些标准名字对应的具体目录
<fracting_> wzssyqa: ppa可以直接上传本地打好的deb包吗?
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 正常是不行的
<Sunng> 大伙，我在想换了X之后，从maverick升级到natty的时候肯定要悲剧了
<pityonline> Sunng: 如果把原有的那几个目录删掉，再手动创建同名的那几个目录，目录图标应该是普通的吗？还是像原来那种比较特别的？
<Sunng> 我晕，我没有试过。。。
<Sunng> pityonline: 我晕，我没有试过。。。
<pityonline> Sunng: 讲课开始时 nsdy 问的，他不小心把那些目录删除了，重建后与原来关联不一样
<pityonline> Sunng: 我帮他问问
<NoIE> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/17/1039245
<NoIE> 福音教会称USB是魔鬼的连接
<NoIE> 最后一条回复很.。。。
<Sunng> pityonline: 有个程序叫做xdg-user-dir-update，不知道能不能帮助
<Sunng> pityonline: 不好意思 xdg-user-dirs-update
<pityonline> Sunng: 我看看
<juk> 有像 penpower 用写汉字的软件吗？
<pityonline> Sunng: xdg-user-dirs-update 和 xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update 都是只闪一下，没有输出。
<chen> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> 跆拳道这个项目果然是shit
<scflh> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> 完全反体育精神
<scflh> MeaCulpa: 反对睡觉
<tonghuix> 这里是天朝，莫谈政治！
<fracting_> wzssyqa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533478/ 我上传ppa还是遇到问题,log中有这么两句: 49 D: Checking: distribution maverick matches (?!UNRELEASED) ; 71 D: Host Config: False  .不知道和我的问题有没有关系呢?
<Sean^King> so tired
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 你为什么要login？
<lvjinhua> Ubuntu 10.04 真是太好了，安装完终于不用美化了
<lvjinhua> 中文完全正常
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 哦，你用的lucid吗？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 或者更早的玩意？
<fracting_> wzssyqa,不是,我用10.10,从10.04升级来的
<lvjinhua> 我的ZTE 3G网卡也能直接使用
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 哦，那个不是问题吧？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 没事带 -d 选项干啥，呵呵
<fracting_> wzssyqa:那最后那个 Host Config: False是正常的吗?
<ofan> -b了好多
<edwardhuangm1> wqsty
<fracting_> wzssyqa:是因为老是失败,所以-d打印log,想找出问题,可惜查不到,launchpad的help上没有说明config false的情况
<juk> 我找不到scim-ppbopomo
<wzssyqa> fracting_: Successfully uploaded packages.   这不说你成功了么
<fracting_> wzssyqa:但是我的ppa上还没有相应的包,曾以为是需要等,但是试过等了一两天都没结果的
<fracting_> wzssyqa: https://launchpad.net/~fracting/+archive/mentohustgui
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 你本地的gpg key 和你lp 上设置的是一个吗？
<fracting_> wzssyqa:是的
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 没收到邮件，说reject?
<fracting_> wzssyqa:没有收到邮件,不过我不明白你说reject是指什么?
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 不符合要求，会被拒绝
<Wo-TaoYan> 讲座为什么不在 skype上进行呢？
<Wo-TaoYan> skype有多人的吧~
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: skype 可以音频会议？
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 不是很多人的Linux能正常使用 skype吧
<fracting_> wzssyqa:也没收到被拒绝的邮件.垃圾邮件中查过了也没有
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, 你们都是TTY模式的？
<wzssyqa> fracting_: 那个就不知道了，你肯定是某个地方没有设置对
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, 可以的。
<soiamso> fracting_: 积极rejuct 的话应该你的邮件供应商会发个邮件给你吧
<fracting_> wzssyqa:我也是想查出哪里设置不对,不过不知道怎么检查.谢谢你花这么多时间帮忙!
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 不是，你指的应该是 Terminal, 但是在Gnome中的时候也有可能在TTY上
<multiSnow> ……
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, 我不相信有人自己的电脑是 文本模式的。有gnome的可以装呀..-_-  IRC也是需要装的~~
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 也有几个的
<pityonline> happyaron: 之前ban了好几个人？
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 文本模式用的时间长了，也很好用的
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 那家伙老咋胡些敏感的玩意
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, 但你只是文本模式？ 我也用呀，但是gnome少不了的~
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 如果我说还有kde等，你肯定说我抬杠，我就不说了
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 你说gui啥玩意少不了？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 那帮人真是浪的，我在twitter上骂过好多次了6
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 举个例子？
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, kde 等同gnome了...一个意思..
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Wo-TaoYan> 你不看电影？
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: mplayer可以啊
<Wo-TaoYan> 你不浏览网页？我知道w3m可以。但是效果...humm
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 可以在fb上跑
<Wo-TaoYan> 那是什么效果？
<Wo-TaoYan> 我想大笑
<Wo-TaoYan> lol
<Wo-TaoYan> 蝌蚪？
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<multiSnow> ./configure && make && make install，或者是cmake <代码文件夹> && make && make install。如果只是简单的程式，dh-make也许足够。但如果有include、lib、bin、share什么的，就需要拆分。
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 或许有的人真不需要呢，或许有你不知道的程序呢？
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: ？
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, 不需要的人，在现在几乎不可能。你注意我说的呀，自己的私人电脑。自己的PC
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: dh_make 和 cmake 这些玩意是不一样的
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: debian包最终还是需要cmake 这些玩意才能干活的
<Wo-TaoYan> 邮件...网页..rss 新闻...等
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 邮件。。。
<Wo-TaoYan> 虽然终端可以完成
<wzssyqa> wo-
<Wo-TaoYan> 但是很那个..
<multiSnow> control文件的多个Packages控制deb包的名称，<包名称>.install控制不同的包需要包含哪些文件。
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 只是说你不习惯，但是肯定会有人的
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: y
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, 工作电脑可能会，因为写代码..什么的..server上，确实不需要...但自己的PC 少不了....~
<fracting_> 请教一个跑题的问题:我在教育网,上传ppa是有问题的,我现在解决的方式是,使用ssh代理,然后再利用tsocks新开一个终端强制使用ssh代理,这样dput的时候ftp就是经过socket代理的;有没有什么方法,可以让终端下的ftp强制使用http代理呢?我搜到一种方法 export ftp_proxy=http://yourproxy ,但不管用
<multiSnow> 一个完全陌生的程式，也许并不确定要分几个包，这种情况下就先./configure或者cmake <代码文件夹>然后make。
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: 这里也可以使用 make install 的，会安装到 debian/packagename
<multiSnow> 随后在代码文件夹下新建debian文件夹，建立空文件control，执行fakeroot dh_auto_install
<Wo-TaoYan> 对了，终端有PDF 的文件阅读器么？
<Wo-TaoYan> lol
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: 你在讲课？还是问问题？
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 当然是有的
<multiSnow> 这样就会在debian文件夹下新建tmp文件夹，包含了程式安装后的相对于根目录的所有文件。
<Wo-TaoYan> <wzssyqa> 什么软件？我想试试效果~~
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 电影都能看，pdf还整不了
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 不知道
<Wo-TaoYan> wzssyqa, -_-
<multiSnow> 然后以此写<包名称>.install和control。
<wzssyqa> 我要不要踢掉他？
<ofan> who?
<wzssyqa> ofan: 上边讲课的哪位
<wzssyqa> 那位
<multiSnow> 写好control之后就要写一个包含源代码名称、版本、说明、管理者的changelog和一个包含一个>=5的compat。
<Wo-TaoYan> multiSnow, 貌似有问题
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<multiSnow> 这样才能初步开始打包。
<ofan> copy & paste?
<Wo-TaoYan> multiSnow, 你在使用插件 回放 么？
<Wo-TaoYan> ....
<multiSnow> 我在打字……
<wzssyqa> multiSnow: 练习打字吗？
<dulio> multiSnow, 辛苦了！
<multiSnow> 以gimp为例，./configure && make
<Wo-TaoYan> multiSnow, 你好呀~
<multiSnow> 编辑control、changelog、compat
<ofan> 发现dropbox上传很慢...
<wzssyqa> 我要耍耍淫威了
<Wo-TaoYan> ofan 试试  wuala
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你那能用？
<Wo-TaoYan> ofan zumodrive
<ofan> wzssyqa: vpn～
<wzssyqa> ofan: 工作配发的/
<ofan> Wo-TaoYan: good,I'll try
<ofan> wzssyqa: 阿.. 自己贴的..
<Wo-TaoYan> multiSnow,  你可以在 /join #123456asdasd
<multiSnow> 然后手工运行dh的各个命令，以此判断哪些命令是必须的，哪些命令可以舍弃，哪些命令需要增加额外参数。
<Wo-TaoYan> 房间里打字呀
<Wo-TaoYan> "P
<Wo-TaoYan> :p
 * pityonline 有人要耍淫威了……
<happyaron> multiSnow: 你这方法太复杂了。
<pityonline> 回宿舍了，各位白白！
<multiSnow> 你以为复杂的程式套装可以用简单的方法打包？
<happyaron> multiSnow: 哥，复杂的我没维护过么。
<ofan> 我也觉得打包很麻烦
<happyaron> ofan: 你还没看Debian Policy就已经说麻烦了。。。
<multiSnow> happyaron 你自己试试吧，然后就会发现之前的deb打包讲座太简陋了。
<Wo-TaoYan> RPM~
<happyaron> multiSnow: 呵呵，你觉得给新手讲能直接玩复杂的么。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 原来natty要用 2.6.38 的
<ofan> happyaron: 我比较懒...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 强。
<happyaron> multiSnow: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=happyaron.xu%40gmail.com
<hata> 到38了?
<ofan> wzssyqa: 是么
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Developer's Packages Overview -- Debian Quality Assurance
<ofan> 那个补丁～～
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 听说是初步设想
<wzssyqa> ofan: ^
<multiSnow> 哦……原来如此
<multiSnow> 既然如此，我就来一点复杂的。
<Destine> multiSnow, deb打包讲座太简陋了？您看着像是大牛啊？
<ofan> 建议每次都整理一下.. 搞个讲义啥的
<wzssyqa> 围观被围观
<happyaron> ofan: 新维护人员手册，那就是我翻译的，哈哈
<wzssyqa> ofan: 哈哈，交给你了
<ofan> 明天要来围观..
<Destine> multiSnow, 我可是听得一愣一愣的啊，我们这种新手不能听特别难的。
 * wzssyqa 围观反被围观
<Destine> multiSnow, 要不您给教两下？
<multiSnow> 新手请参考happyaron的讲座，谢谢
<ofan> happyaron: 你是debian的package maintainer吧？
<Destine> multiSnow, 不怎么能听懂呢。
<multiSnow> 举例：opencv
<Destine> multiSnow, opencv是啥啊？
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯，目前12个sources，正在接手fcitx
<zhuhuahui> 后台怎么拿KEY啊
<multiSnow> 包含bin、include、lib等
<ofan> happyaron: nice.. 任务间距阿
<ofan> 艰巨
<happyaron> en...
<Destine> multiSnow, bin,include,lib又是什么啊？
<multiSnow> 所以可以分包：-bin、-dev和一个lib、一个python binding
<happyaron> multiSnow: 复杂的： http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=wzssyqa%40gmail.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Developer's Packages Overview -- Debian Quality Assurance
<happyaron> multiSnow: wzssyqa 这几个基本上比opencv复杂度高一个数量级。
<multiSnow> 哦……原来如此
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没发现最近raywang也来围观了？
<multiSnow> 好，我闭嘴
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 发现了。
<ofan> multiSnow: 你也是maintainer吗？
<axelia> so many people
<soiamso> happyaron: openfetion协议库现在还是闭源的？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 一直是开源的啊
<Destine> wzssyqa, 最近irc老有这种人。
<happyaron> soiamso:libofetion 一直是开源，libfetion是闭源
<wzssyqa> soiamso: libfetion是闭源的，这个是 libofetion 看好了
<happyaron> soiamso: 差一个字母
<soiamso> happyaron: 还是起个 libopenfetion 名字 ？
 * wzssyqa 都是我的错。。。
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 为什么？
<happyaron> soiamso: 已经叫libofetion了。。。
<freedom> 你们这两天什么讲座？ 打包？还有什么？
<soiamso> happyaron: 明白了，就是不能改回来了
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 我给他做了个例子，结果，他照做了
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 想问一下为什么用到 gstreamer ？ 就是用来播放通知的？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 嗯，可能吧，这个是可选的
<happyaron> soiamso: 提示音gstreamer
<happyaron> soiamso: 断线重连libnm
<soiamso> happyaron: 用 libnm 里面的ibus 通知机制？
<skuyhfvcsegrnvc> 呃……想问一个问题……
<kenifanying> 破解网站的密码用什么工具比较好？
<kenifanying> 西电有个邀请赛
<soiamso> wzssyqa: fetion 还是只能发短信到移动？
<kenifanying> 各位可以去看看……
<ofan> kenifanying: 什么邀请赛
<juk> 有像 penpower 用写汉字的软件吗？
<kenifanying> 信息对抗……
<kenifanying> 等等
<kenifanying> 我发个链接
<skuyhfvcsegrnvc> ubuntu下有个bcmwl-kernel-source，为啥debian没有？
<ofan> 奥
<soiamso> kenifanying: 那个网站没有为大赛准备的漏洞吧？
<ofan> 就是破解密码？
<kenifanying> 嗯
<ofan> 额...
<kenifanying> 有些说明……
<kenifanying> 稍等下……
<ofan> 给我天河一号用一下..
<ofan> Cash 发现这英语名字不错..
<kenifanying> http://ecm.xidian.edu.cn/timu/2.html
<kenifanying> 去这个网址
<Sean^King> ofan：哈哈
<kenifanying> 然后能正确答密码再说……
<ofan> 额..
<kenifanying> 题目都挺难得
<JcJt> 大家IRC掉不掉线啊？
<ofan> 还不如去oj切题
<skuyhfvcsegrnvc> 好吧，我换一个问法：为什么ubuntu下的broadcom驱动有一个包含dkms的包而debian里却只能m-a a-i或者装老掉牙的驱动？
<kenifanying> 我还没睡，不掉线
<skuyhfvcsegrnvc> 做一个dkms这么难吗？
<kenifanying> ofan,有兴趣试试不？
<JcJt> 我的XChat老掉线 奇怪叻，mIRC好像不掉？
<ofan> kenifanying: 没.. 不懂web..
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 好像别的用户申请，每月可以发送各位数条
<JcJt> 难道不聊天就会掉线的？
<Sean^King> 这种黑客游戏 前几关都很easy
<kenifanying> 还有，要怎样知道对方用的是Win的服务器还是Linux或者BSD的服务器呀？
<JcJt> Sean^King: 黑客游戏？
<kenifanying> 差不多
<ofan> http://projecteuler.net 能把这上面题搞定了才牛掰
<Sean^King> JcJt: 是阿
<kenifanying> 西安电子科技大学的邀请赛啦……
<ofan> 睡..
<kenifanying> 诶……
<JcJt> Sean^King: 那个什么uplink的会不会啊？我第一关 就不会
<Sean^King> JcJt: 曾经玩过 忘了
<Wo-TaoYan> <kenifanying> 那哥密码
<kenifanying> 诶诶，各位有兴趣的帮忙看看呀……
<Wo-TaoYan> 那个密码简单
<Wo-TaoYan> lol
<kenifanying> 啊？
<Wo-TaoYan> 这么简单~~
<Wo-TaoYan> 哈哈
<kenifanying> 告诉下怎么弄的？
<Wo-TaoYan> 我这小学生都搞定
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<Sean^King> 前几关都说看看脚本了
<kenifanying> 问题是我也不懂WEB啦
<Wo-TaoYan> 你们大学是西安？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 写得很明白脚本类
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<MeaCulpa> 央视五套，游泳队的上海mm还不错嘛
<kenifanying> 蒽，在西安……
<Wo-TaoYan> 密码是:come on,boy
<Wo-TaoYan> 在JS
<Wo-TaoYan> 里面。
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Wo-TaoYan> 冏
<Wo-TaoYan> 一分钟的事~
<Sean^King> 就是个解密 。。。
<Wo-TaoYan> 看电影去~~
<Wo-TaoYan> 无趣~
<^k^> Wo-TaoYan:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<soiamso> kenifanying: 一个明文在js 里面
<wzssyqa> Wo-TaoYan: 这个密码也太弱智了吧？
<Sean^King> 没猜错的话 第二关是直接欺骗
<kenifanying> 嘿嘿，各位高手呀
<kenifanying> 我就一个小菜
<wzssyqa> kenifanying: 这简直就是对参赛选手的侮辱
<kenifanying> 拜托，不止这些啦……
<Wo-TaoYan> 我开始还以为  第一个JS 有加密，准备用python 弄弄的...
<Wo-TaoYan> 因为我不懂js
<kenifanying> 还有一些得破解软件的题
<Sean^King> 后边难度就高了
<Wo-TaoYan> 所以以为第一个那个变量是问题
<Wo-TaoYan> 结果~~
<Wo-TaoYan> 哈哈
<kenifanying> 在IRC上没法给你们看
<kenifanying> 大家试试……
<kenifanying> 诶，怎么我就进不去呀用”come on,boy"
<soiamso> kenifanying: 感觉灭有 python 那个经典 ladder 强，那个需要想象力
<Wo-TaoYan> 你们学校 {Internet 信息服务 (IIS)}
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<Wo-TaoYan> kenifanying, 后面还有空格啦
<kenifanying> 不要笑，说了我就小白……
<Wo-TaoYan> 都说啦，在JS 里面
<Wo-TaoYan> 自己去看去哈~
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, HUmmm?
<kenifanying> 我是小白，不知道怎么看JS，我用chrome……
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 不记得名字了
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, 额....
<Sean^King> if (x=="come on,boy  ") {alert('恭喜过关，快提交通关口令吧');}
<Wo-TaoYan> kenifanying, 这么小白？那还感兴趣...
<Wo-TaoYan> :
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 不过那个密码脚本有进步，起码可以禁止firefox用右键
<Wo-TaoYan> :p
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, 这个也是禁止了右键，不过可以看源码呀...这个没多打关系了.~
<kenifanying> 我只是对WEB方面是小白，还没学JAVA……
<Sean^King> 禁用右键 太容易突破了
<kenifanying> 不要打击我嘛！
<soiamso> kenifanying: 建议直接作python那个ladder ，绝对是想象力的挑战
<Wo-TaoYan> kenifanying, 我对JS 更加小白，那个脚本是在看HTML 教程的时候，懂了一点~
<Sean^King> 主要这类游戏玩的多了 就那些个套路
<Wo-TaoYan> 本身对  java 一点兴趣都没有。不知道这里有喜欢java的没有，哈哈，反正我挺鄙视java的~
<kenifanying> 弱弱的问下，网络安全方面该往哪方面学呀？
<soiamso> kenifanying: http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Python Challenge
<likangtr> 谁可以帮我， 啊， mac-3.99-u4-b5   make 出错 audacious安装ape
<kenifanying> Wo-TaoYan,为什么鄙视JAVA呀？
<kenifanying> 我觉得挺有用的呀……
<soiamso> kenifanying: netfilter , l7-filter ...., 不知道apparmor 算不算
<Wo-TaoYan> kenifanying, 这个....
<Wo-TaoYan> 不解释~
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: 你工作了吧？
<Wo-TaoYan> 鄙视就鄙视呗~
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso, 没有工作，还没工作过，还没打算工作过~
<soiamso> Wo-TaoYan: java能找工作
<Wo-TaoYan> soiamso,  不屑~
<Wo-TaoYan> lol
<Wo-TaoYan> 我另可 不需要工作~
<wzssyqa> 亚运会都三天了，美国队一块金牌都没有拿 。。。。
<juk> 我讨厌JAVA我爱C
<Wo-TaoYan> 恩，C 是好玩意~~
<Wo-TaoYan> c+python^^
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 今晚你high了……
<Sean^King> c符合kiss理论 哈哈
<Wo-TaoYan> haha~~
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 。
<wzssyqa> 刚刚看到的
<kenifanying> 貌似lisp更经典
<soiamso> Sean^King: 我还要翻查什么是kiss
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 粪粪说的话
 * pityonline Day 又 changed 了……
<Sean^King> soiamso: keep it simple and stupid
<soiamso> Sean^King: 最多就是 Kis, keep it stupid, but mass
<Sean^King> soiamso: 呵呵。
<soiamso> pityonline: 很久不见了
<pityonline> soiamso: 这几天还在呢，呵呵
<pityonline> soiamso: 拜见老师
<soiamso> pityonline: 过了几个月，我拜你了，我退化了
<Guest87524> 如何换用户名？
 * Sean^King Good Night ！
<pityonline> soiamso: 没老师你教我，我都没啥进步，基本上在原地徘徊
<pityonline> Guest87524: /nick someone
<soiamso> pityonline: 最近有什么在搞什么项目？
<soiamso> pityonline: 累了，说话都糊涂了
<pityonline> soiamso: 没项目啊，还在给公司出卖劳动力
<Guest87524> 说暂时不可用
<pityonline> soiamso: 我最近也累得要死
<pityonline> Guest87524: /nick 后面要跟一个可以用的，随便写个长点儿的
<soiamso> pityonline: 能生存就好，
<soiamso> pityonline: 有豆瓣不？
<pityonline> soiamso: 有
<pityonline> soiamso: 年底了，好多吹过的牛B又没实现……
<soiamso> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kenifanying> 遭到ARP攻击咋办呀？
<kenifanying> 有什么有效的防御方法？
<_xiaomo_> 防火墙.
<kenifanying> 校园网搞不定，在Win下上网，最近老被攻击……
<pityonline> soiamso: http://pityonline.info/?page_id=1249 这些事都没时间做
<kenifanying> pc tools防不了ARP吧？
<_xiaomo_> 360不是有arp防火墙了么
<kenifanying> 那个压根没用
<_xiaomo_> .....
<kenifanying> 学校不让用彩影
<kenifanying> 被抓的话很惨的……
<_xiaomo_> arp攻击者被抓 不惨吗?
<_xiaomo_> - - .你们学校措施太不给力了.
<kenifanying> 问题是网管没抓……
<JcJt> kenifanying: pc tools的核心是look n stop吧？
<_xiaomo_> 反映问题 没人管?
<kenifanying> 蒽……
<JcJt> 传说可以实现任意规则
<kenifanying> 不是一大堆人反映……
<kenifanying> 只能防止第一层攻击啦用pc tools 或者comodo，很好就绕过了……
<kenifanying> 很多人根本就不知道是中了ARP
<JcJt> kenifanying: 不过应该是没lns好的
<kenifanying> 有没其他好的建议？
<JcJt> arp可以双向欺骗，如果欺骗网关的话 你除了主动发ARP包以外，没其他方法
<kenifanying> 绑定IP呢？
<JcJt> 而且永远不可能稳定（P2P终结者好像不是双向，但是网络执法官双向欺骗）
<JcJt> kenifanying: 彩影米风云防御能力好
<JcJt> 郁闷，我的IRC那么不稳定……
<kenifanying> 我也想要彩影，可是登陆客户端的时候，学校就在那里广播，不能用彩影
<JcJt> 延迟那么大撒
<kenifanying> JcJt，你用什么IRC客户端？
<kenifanying> 我用xchat感觉挺好的……
<JcJt> kenifanying: XChat，服务器是…… 点我名字
<JcJt> 服务器不稳定？barjavel.freenode.net
<kenifanying> 我是用ipv6的那个连接……
<JcJt> Linux？ 偶XP……
<kenifanying> 上freenode不是ipv6的我全部连接不上
<kenifanying> 我也XP 的
<JcJt> XP还能v6？
<kenifanying> 可以
<forcyy> xp 可以v6
<kenifanying> 你打开命令提示符
<JcJt> 自己加的协议？
<forcyy> 以前在学校的时候用过,看网络电视很爽.
<kenifanying> 然后输入 netsh interface ipv6 install
<kenifanying> XP 下默认没有安装ipv6
<JcJt> 现在网络正常了…… （刚才估计开着Freeeee Gattttee
<kenifanying> 诶，这里谁注册卡饭论坛了，我想要那里的病毒样本，玩玩Win下的病毒之类的东东……那里注册都得邀请……
<forcyy> 以前用freee gateeeeeee,现在感觉不太好用.
<forcyy> 现在用puff和 wallproxy都不错
<JcJt> 最好VPN（买不起——
<JcJt> puff 那个0.3不是河蟹了么？
<forcyy> ssh很好使的.网上可找免费的帐号.
<forcyy> puff我用的那个是商业版.
<forcyy> 注册1984bbs送了一年的商业版.
<kenifanying> 睡了，改天再来……
<JcJt> kenifanying: bye
<forcyy> 感觉vpn全局的不太喜欢.
<forcyy> ssh开个本地socks代理挺好的.
<JcJt> forcyy: 手机全局就好了（可惜我手机内核 没集成iptables）
<JcJt> 不知道怎么升级内核（貌似要定制……  驱动和内核一起的？）
<forcyy> JcJt: 俺手机比较不智能,nokia的s40系统.
<forcyy> JcJt: 升级内核不是需要下源码,编译,安装就可以了吧.
<JcJt> forcyy: Android很多人用iptables连接代理，狠给力
<forcyy> JcJt: 以后买手机就准备Android
<forcyy> JcJt: ip4太贵了.
<JcJt> forcyy: 我不太清楚Linux内核是不是驱动编译在内核里的（我觉得是这样个）
<JcJt> forcyy: 如果没驱动的话 一个内核刷进去 机器就板砖了
<forcyy> 驱动可以作为模块,也可以编译进内核.
<forcyy> 你要升级手机的啊,这个没接触过
<haha_> 桌面linux基本上包含了大部分常用驱动
<haha_> 内核
<forcyy> 不早了,睡觉了.大家晚安.
<soiamso> JcJt: 是在内核里面的，也有可插的
<SwordLui> 大家好
<juk> SwordLui: 你好
<Xiaofan> 好。。。。。。
<imadper> 同志们~
<imadper> ffmpeg的qmax选项里面要填啥呀?
 * imadper 别潜水了,出来答题有奖呀!
<SwordLui> 问题呢
<onshoestring> ...
<SwordLui> ????
<SwordLui> 都睡了？
<zhydyhm> 还有
<onshoestring> 晚安，各位。
<SwordLui> Irc命令怎么用啊
<SwordLui> 有兄弟在么，给个教程
<zhydyhm> 我在，我也不知道
<SwordLui> ...
<SwordLui> 半夜三更的，都干活去了?
<imadper> SwordLui: 你要啥命令嗯?
<SwordLui> 看房间列表，私聊之类的
<alvin_rxg> SwordLui: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<SwordLui> List
<SwordLui> 谢谢，刚才网络掉了，现已google。多谢楼上这位兄弟
<JuncoJet> 睡了么
<wobu> hello
<JcJt> 哈~
<wobu> 想睡，睡不着
<JuncoJet> IRC哪个服稳定啊，老掉线……
<JuncoJet> 郁闷死
<JuncoJet> 每次到紧要关头延迟红的 消息发不出
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml  freenode 就这么几个服务器，全部ping一遍咯
<JuncoJet> alvin_rxg: 我用Ubuntu.com 的服，他自动会转到freenode的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<JuncoJet> alvin_rxg: 我XChat上显示我连接到Freenode = .=# 我以为Ubuntu.com是独立的呢
<JuncoJet> alvin_rxg: 全部测试完毕 只有anthony.freenode.net 在200ms以内
<JuncoJet> 其他都要300 ms
<Jagdwurst> mac address : http://classic-icon.com/dumb-duck/duck5.jpg
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你今天怎么如此安静了捏
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 怎么疼了? 我给你揉揉...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 来吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哪个方向庝了,反方向捏,就不疼了
<Jagdwurst> XD
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: http://i.imgur.com/lGN43.gif
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你果然是蛋疼砖家
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-18
<koo> 没有人啊
<applepoint> 无聊
<applepoint> 有用opera和fcitx的没？
<syshack> Morning Everyone
<applepoint> syshack: hi syshack
<pocoyo> 只用fcitx
<syshack> applepoint: hi.
<applepoint> opera中无法使用fcitx输入词组 的问题怎么解决
<applepoint> HuiHui: 惠惠好
<applepoint> microcai: 菜菜好
<applepoint> tenzu: 疼疼好
<microcai> applepoint:
<microcai> applepoint:  ... bot ?
<applepoint> microcai: 无聊死了
<microcai> applepoint:  ... 早上 6:30 就起来了
<microcai> applepoint: 做早饭 ... 然后送LP上班，刚刚回来
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<applepoint> microcai: 声音一直搞不好。
<microcai> applepoint:  ... F14 ?
<applepoint> microcai: 模范丈夫
<microcai> applepoint:  Flash ?
<applepoint> microcai: debian base + openbox
<microcai> applepoint:  是 glibc Flash 的问题 ...
<HuiHui> 小白脸?
<microcai> applepoint: 升级 glibc 过没？
<applepoint> microcai: 只能用alsamixer调音量。而且各个播放器调音量会改变全局音量
<Gun^Rose> 早上好。
 * Sean^King it's me
<microcai> applepoint:  ... ... alsa 设计如此
<microcai> applepoint: 要独立控制音量，只能用 pulse
<applepoint> microcai: 装好pulse了，怎么用？
<microcai> applepoint:  ... 我很讨厌 pulse ....
<microcai> applepoint: 我的 USE 里是   -pluse -pluseaudio 的。。
<microcai> applepoint: 我的 USE 里是   -pulse -pulseaudio 的。。
<palytoxin> 早上好，遇到个C语言问题，希望大家看看：要求：任意输入n个在1000-9999之间的数，按每个数的后三位的大小进行排列，如果后三位的数值相等，则按原先的数值进行降序排列
<palytoxin> 我已经写好程序， 没有用动态数组，默认输入的数为9000个
<palytoxin> #define B 1000
<palytoxin> #include"stdio.h"
<palytoxin> main()
<palytoxin> {
<palytoxin> int i,j,t,n;
<palytoxin> int a[90];
<palytoxin> printf("please input n:(n<=9000)");
<palytoxin> scanf("%d",&n);
<palytoxin> if(n<=9000)
<^k^> palytoxin:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<palytoxin> else
<palytoxin> 呃，刚才的程序贴在这里……http://code.bulix.org/kwlkp1-78800
<microcai> palytoxin: 嘛问题？
<palytoxin> 呃，刚才的程序贴在这里……http://code.bulix.org/kwlkp1-78800
<NeverArthur> 大家好~~
<pocoyo> NeverArthur: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<NeverArthur> 终于找到一个在公司上irc的方法~~嘿嘿
<palytoxin> 第六行：int a[90];  如果这个声明为9000的数组 输入数的时候就会出错……
<NeverArthur> 大家有人尝试过用ubuntu加入公司的windows域么？
<NeverArthur> -help
<gnma> ubuntu 可以加入的.
<NeverArthur> 哦~！！终于找到高人了，哈哈哈哈
<gnma>  
<gnma>  èµ°nis
<gnma> 让ubuntu加入公司的域
<NeverArthur> 怎么弄？
<NeverArthur> 要用nis是吧
<icesword> 诺基亚要出n9了，那叫一个帅气啊
<Relaed> icesword: 顶N9
<icesword> 你猜什么配置
<gnma>  配置nis domain
<gnma>  具体的细节 你得上网搜一下了
<scflh> alvin_rxg: 我那个公网的ip,两天就换，而xchat能自动登录。现外出多天，如果聊天室上有scflh_   就可以找出我公网的ip吧？
<onshoestring> ?
<scflh> scflh:
<slack_zbb> 早安
<thomasxie> 有什么方法给指定程序设置代理?
<thomasxie> 不想全局设置代理
 * thomasxie 有什么方法给指定程序设置代理?
<tenzu> thomasxie: proxychains
<thomasxie> tenzu: :)谢谢
<aaxp> scflh: 不能刚才问题有人回没有
<lazysnake> :-D终于不烦了。
<hylinux> 大家早。
<lazysnake> 我把chanserv之类的屏蔽了:-D
<lazysnake> hylinux: howdy
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你不是在么
<applepoint> 求助: firefox 刚安装，怎么带个sage 插件？ 而且卸载不掉，而且那个插件一直要求重启firefox
<hylinux> lazysnake, dude, how are you?
<lazysnake> applepoint: ubuntu么//？
<applepoint> lazysnake: debian , iceweasel
<hylinux> 有人对wsgi很熟悉的吗？
<applepoint> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/ 应该选哪一款？
<lazysnake> applepoint: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.12/linux-i686/zh-CN/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.12/linux-i686/zh-CN
<lazysnake> 再下一个xpi在上了层目录里。中文语言
<applepoint> lazysnake: thx
<lazysnake> applepoint: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 说不写你能删除它那个那件
<lazysnake> applepoint: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 说不写你能删除它那个插件
<_jesse_> hi, could someone /msg lccsc and explain to him how to join here? I can't seem to explain it well enough he just keeps joining #ubuntu, thanks!
<dshbusiness> _jesse_: just tell him: /join #ubuntu-cn
<_jesse_> I did
<_jesse_> he can't or won't do it
<dshbusiness> tenzu: tenzu大哥……面对你的质问……我知道错了……
<_jesse_> nevermind, he's gone now anyway
<_jesse_> thanks though :)
<lazysnake> 刚刚发信息给他了
<dshbusiness> _jesse_: not at all
<applepoint> lazysnake: 问个很白痴的问题，怎么把压缩文件解压到指定目录？
<lazysnake> tar xf -C path
<lazysnake> applepoint:  tar xf foo.tgz -C path
<applepoint> lazysnake: thx  :-D
<lazysnake> applepoint: 另外，如果是zip，情况不同。-d path
<applepoint> lazysnake:  好的
<dshbusiness> xterm果然不错
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 怎么了？
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 你现在用哪个？
<Echol> 有搞java开发的吗？
<dshbusiness> terminator还是要用到python
<applepoint> lazysnake: 我删除了 ~/.mozila 和 /usr/lib/mozila/ 居然启动还有那个sage 插件
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 那还是参考主席配置用xterm吧
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 正在照着 roylez的搞xterm
<lazysnake> applepoint: 还有一处。 /usr/lib/firefoxxxx
<jyf1987> libreoffice说要去掉 java依赖了 太爽
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 不过主席以前的配置文件和irssi的theme有冲突
<dshbusiness> roylez: 那个xterm的配置文件放在哪里啊？？
<icesword> 刚才那个人是老外吗
<dshbusiness> icesword: 你自己问呗
<applepoint> lazysnake: 而且下载了那个新版的firefox 也提示不兼容的sage插件
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 完了主席不鸟我
<dshbusiness> tenzu: irssi是什么？
<applepoint> lazysnake: /usr/lib/下面找不到了
<lazysnake> applepoint: 我不知道那个sage路径在哪里
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 终端里上irc的东东
<dshbusiness> 恩，我不用那个……我始终用pidgin
<missing> dshbusiness: 论坛有主席的帖子,你照抄,然后改一下字体名字成你有的或者你想要的就可以了
<roylez> .
<applepoint> lazysnake: Iceweasel, an extension or a plugin has been installed, upgraded or removed by the system.
<applepoint> It is strongly recommended to restart Iceweasel.
<applepoint> Do you want to restart it now?
<dshbusiness> missing: 恩，但是那个配置文件放在哪里？？
<lazysnake> applepoint: 你原来是删除不了？
<dshbusiness> missing: 主文件夹？命名呢？
<applepoint> lazysnake: 那些目录都删除了、
<missing> dshbusiness: google xterm 字体,第一个应该就是主席的帖子
<applepoint> lazysnake: 插件还是在
<lazysnake> applepoint: 试试超级权限删除它:-D
<applepoint> lazysnake: 文件夹都删了阿
 * roylez 路过
<lazysnake> :-D
<dshbusiness> missing: 我已经找到那个帖子了，关键是主席语焉不详啊，我把那些文字复制下来以后该放在哪里？用什么名字命名？？
<tenzu> 主席万岁~~！
<lazysnake> applepoint: 还是有些文件的
<lainme> dshbusiness: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<dshbusiness> roylez: 主席万岁！！
<applepoint> lazysnake: 但是启动iceweasel还是提示
<missing> dshbusiness: 可以放在很多文件里面的,我的是放.Xresoure里面,在.xinitrc里面弄一个 xrdb .Xresoure
<applepoint> lazysnake: 我删了~/.mozila 和 /usr/lib/mozila
<missing> dshbusiness: 你往下看那个帖子就知道什么做了
<dshbusiness> lainme: OH!!!伟大的 lainme响应了我的召唤，回答了我的问题！伟大的 lainme万岁！
<applepoint> lazysnake: 居然那个插件还是在
<dshbusiness> 好的，我去看看
<lainme> dshbusiness: 其实adam8157的更容易看明白，https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<lazysnake> applepoint: 私聊
<icesword> 那个jesse是老外吗
<aaxp> 我用opera上这里    然而    /join -OFTC  #arch-cn  只有我一人啊？？
<aaxp> 大家好
<pocoyo> aaxp: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<dshbusiness> lainme: 我把文件弄下来了，可是放在哪个文件夹下面？主文件夹吗？
<hei> 请问一下libgweather是向哪个服务器下载数据
<tenzu> dshbusiness: /home里面就行
<dshbusiness> 部分中文还是出不来啊
<aaxp> 我用opera上这里    然而    /join -OFTC  #arch-cn  只有我一人啊？？
<tenzu> dshbusiness: xrdb ~/.Xresources先
<wars> 问一下谁升到11.04了啊
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/Fomvi.jpg
<hei> 请问一下libgweather是向哪个网站下载数据
<b4yourback> 10.04升级10.10，安装时停在**cups 上，提示还有１７分钟，N个小时后还是１７分钟，重启后再也进不了图形界面了，有没有方法弄好
<wars> update-manager -d之后能看到11.04 和升级，但是升级过程中出现：
<cooloney> wars: 11.04还没出来阿
<wars> W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , E:有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。
<tenzu> roylez: 这个好
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<wars> 怎么解决
<dshbusiness> Good！ wondfull!!
<wars> 早出了
<wars> 怎么解决啊
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 谢谢
<dshbusiness> lainme: 谢谢
<dshbusiness> roylez: 谢谢
<dshbusiness> missing: 谢谢
<lainme> dshbusiness: 不客气。你大四很闲？
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 面皮
<dshbusiness> lainme: 忙着考研呗
<lazysnake> ubuntu里怎么查找一个程序的全部文件
<missing> dshbusiness: 应该蛮好看的,个人感觉了,我觉得比gnome-ternimal好看
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 你太猛了，考研的人还有空用电脑
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 那你得跟我去那哪啊
<lazysnake> 就是说有没得像Arch pacman -Ql foo这样的命令
<lainme> dshbusiness: 不像。怎么感觉经常看到你在这里
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 咱这叫处变不惊
<dshbusiness> lainme: 现在电脑24小时不关机的
<jyf1987> 下列的软件包有不能满足的依赖关系：
<jyf1987>   libxml2-dev: 依赖: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4) 但是 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2 正要被安装
<jyf1987> E: 无法安装的软件包
<dshbusiness> 最近学累了，放纵两天
<jyf1987> 这种的怎么解决
<jyf1987> 降级最头疼 nnd
<soiamso> hei: 肯定是国外网站，你也可以 strace 看到吧？
<jyf1987> 太多软件依赖这个 libxml了
<dshbusiness> lainme: 研一生活如何？现在进教研室了？
<Rothsdad> 额，都研究生了
<lubcat> .....
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 你现在在哪呢？狮子城？
<wars> 我把那两个源释了
<wars> 正在升级中
<wars> 谁早升了
<wars> :-)
<wars> 呵呵
<dshbusiness> 完了又没人甩我了……
<lainme> dshbusiness: 挺好的，不过要学的太多了
<wars> 有同在北京的吧
<Rothsdad> wars: 你也是研究生？
<jyf1987> wars: 没有
<dshbusiness> lainme: 哦。诶，准备去上自习了，最近两天干啥都没心情。
<wars_> 今天北京有点冷
<wars_> 哎  我也在自习室
<dshbusiness> wars_: 自习室有暖气，嘿嘿
<dshbusiness> 撤了……
<Rothsdad> 我穿的是短袖，嘿嘿
<jyf1987> 冷么 额
<aaxp> missing: scflh
<jyf1987> 不怎么冷吧
<wars_> 我这边也有  还是有点冷
<wars_> 晕
<jyf1987> 年轻人还怕冷 额
<Rothsdad> 我这里是地暖
<jyf1987> 我住的地方还没暖气呢
<jyf1987> 不照过日子
<wars_> 谁现在在用11.04啊
<lazysnake> 在debian里像Arch 里pacman -Ql foo这样的命令是什么？
<wars_> 不懂
<wars_> 我虽然学得是软件开发 但最熟悉的还是python
<icesword> 那个明年四月出
<wars_> 开发版
<soiamso> war_ 研究不哟个你这个语言吧？
<wars_> 我在升级着
<soiamso> war_ 在校园网是一个漫长的过程
<wars_> 恩
<wars_> 爱好perl python
<wars_> 不喜欢java c
<wars_> W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<wars_> , W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<wars_> , E:有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<xinqishi143> 有用python的？那问一下，idle无法输入中文么？
<Rothsdad> wars_: linuxer不喜欢java很正常，但C。。。让linus听到。。。
<wars_> 又 出现这个错误
<wars_> 晕
<lainme> wars_: 因为没这个文件。。
<lainme> wars_: dists里只有maverick
<wars_> 哦
<wars_> 那怎么解决、
<soiamso> xinqishi143: python 3.0 以上的idle 应该是没有问题的
<lainme> wars_: 没做过跨版本升级，应该可以换源吧
<Rothsdad> 有用nitrogen的吗？为什么我添加不了自定义的路径？
<wars_> 恩
<Kandu> lazysnake: dpkg -L foo
<xinqishi143> soiamso，3.1的好像也不行。。
<lazysnake> Kandu: 谢了。对于已经安装的也适合么？
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 可以报错修复，不是不能输入，是不能显示吧？
<imadper> 有会用ffmpeg的吗?
<xinqishi143> soiamso，不能输入。字根本打不进去。。
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 3.1都强制unicode了，还错？
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 你用什么输入法？
<xinqishi143> soiamso：fcitx
<soiamso> xinqishi143:其它输入法？
<Kandu> lazysnake: 只對已安裝的合適
<roylez> dshbusiness: 看你在这里混了好久了...
<xinqishi143> soiamso：scim好像也不行。
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 要先弄明白 tkinter 的输入法机制，问题是很多人都不用这个idle
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 用的人少，就只有自己修复，或者用其它开发工具
<xinqishi143> soiamso：好吧。。
<JuncoJet> hey here
<Sean^King> 话说昨天我下了本小说 在ubuntu下 居然是乱码
<xinqishi143> soiamso：有什么好的开发工具么？
<xinqishi143> Sean^King：编码不对吧。
<soiamso> xinqishi143: eclipse
<JuncoJet> Sean^King 没设置编辑器首选编码
<xinqishi143> soiamso：额。。。倒是有。
<soiamso> xinqishi143: vim也可以吧
<xinqishi143> soiamso：好的~谢谢~~
<lazysnake> xinqishi143: geany
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 也不知道为什么一直没有python的IDE
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 可能都用iText的原因吧
<JuncoJet> 群里有米java高手，怎么搭建android开发环境
<Warm_HUG> 添加ftcitx的ppa不是这样么？add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-nightly
<xinqishi143> soiamso：呵呵~~我觉得Python还是挺不错的~
<JuncoJet> 插件和sdk不会安装
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 有足够快的CPU起码现在还买1000块那种 ,4G 内存，一个eclipse, 一个SSH 代理，剩下的就是看说明如何安装SDK 了
<jyf1987> soiamso: 用 limudou那个 什么 ide吧 如果不用其他编辑器 那就 vim/emacs任选了
<icebear_> eclipse要求没那么高~~我垃圾机器一样可以
<soiamso> jyf1987: 一直都在用gedit看代码，看来要研究研究其它的
<aaxp> scflh: 开了窗口了
<soiamso> icebear_: eclipse 需要的只是内存，
<jyf1987> soiamso: gedit 还不如 geany吧 很鸡肋
<icebear_> 用vim..把牛人们..我倒觉得这年头..512的内存不会没有吧..
<icebear_> 512的机器用eclipse是绝对的没问题
<soiamso> jyf1987: 只是用来读代码，有个不错的搜索插件
<JuncoJet> icebear_ vim的优势是命令，不是英文内存少
<soiamso> icebear_: 肯定有问题，基本什么东西都不用开，tcp monitor 一开就卡
<icebear_> ...大家.你做开发要开多少东西啊
<icebear_> 大哥..
<jyf1987> icebear_: 额 我用过 eclipse 前年， 卡阿 我开发机是1G的
<JuncoJet> icebear_ 不过linux了确实没有像emeditor那么好的编辑器
<palomino|working> 在windows上还好，在linux上eclipse那个慢阿
<Relaed> textmate!!
<wars_> i use python and perl
<soiamso> icebear_: 有时候Tcp monitor
<Relaed> textmate 王道 ...
<icebear_> 把函数预读..什么树之类的关了还行
<jyf1987> soiamso: 嘿嘿 vim读代码也有插件嘛 不过这种非编辑功能 还是交给 emacs os吧
<icebear_> 不行是你没用好
<soiamso> Relaed: 你那个收费的太强大了
<JuncoJet> wars_ i use vb&js
<Relaed> soiamso: 呵呵 ...
<soiamso> jyf1987: 多窗口
<soiamso> Relaed: 好像没有linux版？
<jyf1987> soiamso: vim 难道没有多窗口？ 标签还是切割不都有么
<icebear_> 我一直都在ubuntu用eclipse
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你推荐哪个了
<jyf1987> icebear_: 你对卡的概念定义和我们不一样 估计你的生物时钟频率比较低 所以不觉得卡 额
<JuncoJet> .w howdy
<JuncoJet> ⊙⊙?这里米有wikibot？
<soiamso> eclipse 基本要1.5G 吧
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<Relaed> jyf1987: textmate
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 苹果上的阿
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我现在每天就是在公司的苹果上工作啊...
<icebear_> jyf1987:自己没用好就别人身攻击..
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<aaxp> 问：聊天室上的机器人，是怎么一回事？不明白
<soiamso> geany 吧自己的介绍改了，
<roylez> palomino|working: 蹦一个
<soiamso> Relaed: 公司买的textmate ?
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<Relaed> soiamso: 全部盗版
<Relaed> soiamso: hackintosh + 盗版textmate
<palomino|working> LOL
<soiamso> Relaed: 不过相对工资 30已经不归了吧，还盗版？
<Relaed> soiamso: 那是，现在马上付掉也不是问题。
<jyf1987> icebear_: 这话反过来也适用于你 :D
<jyf1987> Relaed: 竟然用苹果的也混到这里来了
<soiamso> Relaed: 为什么还用翻版？
<Relaed> soiamso: 好吧，被你说的我不好意思了
<JuncoJet> aaxp ibot?
<Relaed> soiamso: 我马上去付钱...
<icebear_> 好吧..我不会用vim之类的写代码..
<Relaed> jyf1987: 嘿嘿，我的机器上还是有ubuntu的。
<icebear_> 我只是菜鸟..那你满意了??
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你这和我一个朋友差不多  他也是 买个苹果机装 个win xp
<Relaed> jyf1987: 谁买苹果机装xp啦
<lazysnake> :-D
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这叫拿人参果当萝卜吃
 * Rothsdad 什么情况？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 都差不多 LOL
<JuncoJet> 当然xp最好用啦
<Relaed> jyf1987: 恶，我觉得我被严重侮辱了
<lazysnake> 笑死我了
<aaxp> jyf1987: 我是winxp
<micheal> 请问，我挂载win盘到某目录后，并给了o＋rwx权限，为什么从linux复制东西过去时提示权限不够呀？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 性质一样 都是搞个mac装别的系统
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我很不明白的是，为什么拼命插geany 而不插gedit, 可能名字起错了，应该改成 gmate
<zhanglong> MS OFFICE有苹果版的吗
<jyf1987> aaxp: 那你是苹果机么
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我在pc上装mac好不好?!
<JuncoJet> 找不到能比emeditor好的编辑器，找不到比everything快的搜索软件
<soiamso> zhanglong: 有
<jyf1987> soiamso: 什么插geany 不插 gedit?
<soiamso> jyf1987: 插件开发
<JuncoJet> 找不到比迅雷快的下载器
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 你这个行为更撮
<aaxp> jyf1987: 是破机了
<Relaed> jyf1987: 为啥?!
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 下载翻版是这样的，
<jyf1987> soiamso: geany本来就是面向开发者的嘛 gedit 目标又不是专门为开发者用的
<Relaed> jyf1987: 给个理由先
<jyf1987> Relaed: 么啥 我不说了 免得再次伤害你感情
<soiamso> jyf1987: 所有geany出来后就没有几个插gedit的了
<jyf1987> soiamso: 目标不同驱动的 么办法 关键是 gedit有啥好讲的呢？
<aaxp> micheal:  sudo chmod -R 777 要读写的上当,你的那个，我不明白
<Relaed> jyf1987: 算了，你目的达到了。
<jyf1987> 比上不足 比下有余  鸡肋阿
<jyf1987> Relaed: LOL
<micheal> 请问，请问，我挂载win盘到某目录后，并给了o＋rwx权限，为什么从linux复制东西过去时提示权限不够呀？
<aaxp> micheal:  sudo chmod -R 777 要读写的目录,你的那个，我不明白
<soiamso> micheal: Fat 或 ntfs 就这样了
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你这么喜欢用 gedit么
<aaxp> micheal:  说说  o+rwx怎么用的？
<ofan> micheal: owner是root的吧
<micheal> soiamso: ntfs格式的，
<jyf1987> 其实可以考虑下 scite衍生嘛 那个引擎在 win32下的 npp不是很好嘛
<soiamso> jyf1987: 可能是懒
<lazysnake> micheal: ntfs-3g你懂的
<micheal> aaxp: chmod o+rwx *
<soiamso> jyf1987: geany 如何读代码？
<lazysnake> micheal: 你不会是只读挂载吧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 我杂知道 我都用 vim的
<micheal> lazysnake: 我不懂，待会儿g
<soiamso> jyf1987: 找到了
<aaxp> micheal:  sudo chmod -R 777 /media/xxx  我想这样总可以吧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 最终你还是得在 vim/emacs/其他 这三者里选的
<icebear_> 废话不是..这三者不就是全部吗
<ofan> 全选
<JuncoJet> emeditor才是王道
<jyf1987> LOL
<jyf1987> emeditor是夹盘人搞的吧 文档上有问题吧
<mumu_> 我注册ubuntu one 怎么总是说我邮箱输入的不对？
<icebear_> 用vim的高手..你现在是在命令模式的linux或bsd上聊天的吗
<ofan> use irssi
<jyf1987> import weechat-curses
<micheal> aaxp: "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/xxx" cup 开始刷屏了
<ruijie> ls
<ruijie> clear
<ruijie> ls
<micheal> ？
<widon> ubuntu 10.04源 debian5.0可以用吗？
<aaxp> micheal: 这样弄了后，文件夹不太好看。颜色不同了
<aaxp> widon: 哈哈，我也这样想？敢试试不？
<micheal> aaxp: cp: 无法创建普通文件“xp/desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf”: 权限不够
<aaxp> micheal: 你可以用root来操作
<ofan> ruijie: 围观你～
<aaxp> micheal: 然后给个 777
<ofan> 有人说ubuntu很低级
<lazysnake> micheal: 你这是只读挂载吧
<aaxp> ofan: 我却重返到ubuntu,不知为什么
<micheal> aaxp: 我sudo没成就换了root，刚才就是root操作
<lazysnake> micheal: /dev/sdb2 /media/xp ntfs-3g user,umask=200,utf8 0 1  弄类似这样的挂载在fstab里
<Sean^King> 给root设置个密码 用root登录刺激
<lazysnake> micheal: /dev/sdb2 /media/xp ntfs-3g user,umask=200,utf8 0 1  弄类似这样的挂载在/etc/fstab里:-D
<micheal> lazysnake: 我是这么挂载的，sudo mount ／dev／sda5 xp
<lazysnake> micheal: 那不行。只读挂载了
<aaxp> micheal: 有人问到ntfs-3g   我一般是将接挂点777后，由我怎么操作
<lazysnake> micheal: sudo mount /dev/sda5 xp -o rw -t ntfs-3g
<micheal> 原来有只读挂载呀，谢谢你们。
<ofan> 用fuse
<jyf1987> chmod 544 呵呵
<aaxp> lazysnake ubu debian   sudo mount /dev/sda5 xp -o rw -t ntfs-3g   通用不？
<ofan> 直接defaults不行么
<aaxp> ofan: 我习惯defaults
<imadper> icebear_: 话说,我在emacs里上的irc,但是,你是在eclipse里上的irc吗?干嘛这么较真?不过是个习惯问题,各有各的喜好.不过vi和emacs都比我年纪还大,这么多年经久不衰,也是有其优势的.和在哪里聊天有个毛关系?
<icebear_> 啊??
<icebear_> 屁啊..我还以为谁叫我..
<icebear_> 这点毛事..
<ofan> UUID=762E4A0E2E49C837 /media/OTHER ntfs-3g defaults,locale=zh_CN.utf8 0 0
<thomasxie> tenzu: 老兄帮我看看我的ProxyChains设置有什么问题
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	dynamic_chain
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	#strict_chain
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	#random_chain
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	chain_len = 2
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	#quiet_mode
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	proxy_dns
<thomasxie> 	thomasxie	tcp_read_time_out 15000
<^k^> thomasxie:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<icebear_> 我现在用xchat.有意见??
 * imadper 老k又来踢人了~
 * Warm_HUG ccav实至名归了
<jyf1987> 支持t人 lol
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 怎么说
 * imadper 为啥emacs默认不支持php??
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说,你会php来的吧~
<aaxp> lazysnak  你的名字，我这补齐不了？
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: cctv成人频道
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 哪有
 * thomasxie 谁懂设置ProxyChains
<aaxp> lazysnake  的名字，我这补齐不了？是不是人品问题？哈哈
<jyf1987> imadper: 你杂知道的 谁泄漏的
<imadper> jyf1987: 毛线,这还有人泄漏
<Warm_HUG> http://bigfools.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/2f6b_58c869d6jw6dbh2k2r9hij.jpg
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说,我打开一个php文件,里面的东西像是加密的
<Warm_HUG> 看图
<aaxp> 大家好、再见
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个是怎么回事?
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 收费的吧？？？
<imadper> jyf1987: phpmotion的一个配置文件
<jyf1987> imadper: 加密不很正常么 我就碰到过一个搞我站点的木马 加了6层 nnd 真变态 不过有啥意思呢
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 不知道
<ofan> 这不得逼我装大锅盖么..
<jyf1987> imadper: 上内容 上图 空说无用
<soiamso> jyf1987: 入侵了？
<imadper> jyf1987: 好,等~
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 图很胸猛
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是阿 dedecms被人扫了个sql注入
<jyf1987> 不对 是 扫到执行漏洞 呵呵 我换了linux 他咳来执行 cmd 笑死
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 嗯那
<soiamso> jyf1987: 如果上apparmor还能运行？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 这个啥？？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 限制运行范围的东西，不过估计 sh 是可以运行的
<jyf1987> soiamso: 恩 不过无所谓了 我跑那个nginx的用户限制很多
<jyf1987> soiamso: 给人维护的一个网站 没功夫去改东西
<imadper> jyf1987: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81384
<imadper> jyf1987: 问题是,我先在需要修改里面的变量
<jyf1987> imadper: 等我看看先
<ruijie> ls
<imadper> jyf1987: 好
<soiamso> jyf1987: 这不算加壳吧？
<imadper> jyf1987: 是说要用phpshield来打开才行吗?
<jyf1987> imadper: 这一看就是 base64嘛
<jyf1987> 都是字母+/
<runrunrocky> hello
<imadper> jyf1987: 用base64解开?
<jyf1987> soiamso: 也算吧 混淆什么的都算加壳 不过老实说 有啥意义呢
<imadper> jyf1987: 我去试试去~没经验,不会看~哈哈,谢谢了~
<kingkongmok> 请问自带的/etc/init.d/skeleton中的运行结果，总是出现“ :",查看一下好像是/lib/lsb/init-functions中的log_end_msg 0出错，请问如何配置？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 都虚拟机了，
<jyf1987> imagelife: 你不如把那代码贴出来 搞个图 下面我都看不到 额
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个,太多,一粘就没有响应
<soiamso> imadper: 看最后几个字就知道是不是base64了，也可以看phpshield_load ?
<jyf1987> imadper: 就是 phpshield_load那个函数的参数那段贴出来就是了
<imadper> jyf1987: 我没有....
<jyf1987> imadper: 这个一看就是 混淆器搞的 多半是几层base64
<jyf1987> imadper: 没有啥
<imadper> jyf1987: phpshield
<imadper> jyf1987:
<imadper> cxjvA8xdW5R32mQdBADD9byD9Qh1oMcMSmaD/wOhM74OCX3RSLZenPzPoPOX1kmphnN+JuYFcmUoybNYMtwAQGDdtxsJ23d/s429WyCVZ4aewTlwL1hwbdok4wNlncVYJnBBgYdi0qMhblTR0GZuyRGPeuDOoDwrqGL1AQYqM498nv+YCJnIYoMz4xNlxVPuLRHz4u5RJvUQ9D0FEwzacHz85Bo69uqrX6aPtos41NnhR7Ja9ixpIsHjKbyOsK3rOUtpeoe2kXiZF7Uwddl/vXJxI18kagUkmkPdAlUUGPA2ggGu6H2/X4B0Gf9PRMBZnVKvo8R8Oq1sYlifDv3CvX/1w6JYlF0toguP1cp1/jpwrk0IOI30go86w/dQH+rbYF72aMn6xsnW8qRqIrHxQyipLOLX8qDyZxYykpHjawvFrS+IVzXn
<imadper> ?>
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个是最后那些
<scflh> imadper: 太长了，你的内容太长了，我22寸写不下
<imadper> scflh: ...打开emacs的自动换行模式?
<jyf1987> imadper: 贴到 paste上拉
<ofan> pastebin
<imadper> jyf1987: 整个文件?帖不上去,会没有响应的
<soiamso> jyf1987: 非对称加密的吧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 也不是没可能阿 看前面第一句有个 phpshieldid 也有可能是
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不过只要你确定了他的加密方法 还怕解不出来么 额
<soiamso> jyf1987: 最上买你那 俩个数字是，公钥吧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 这么短么
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个应该不是base64
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个php模块是收费的...是个收费加密...
<jyf1987> imadper: 验证下就是了
<jyf1987> imadper: 哦 其实还是有办法的
 * pityonline http://sam.zoy.org/ 这主页蛮有意思的 http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/COPYING 这 license 也蛮强大的……
<soiamso> jyf1987: 不短了吧，一个定义私钥的ID，一个定义私钥的组
<jyf1987> imadper: 修改php解释器 让那几个执行代码的 比如 eval 这些函数打印参数内容 嘿嘿
<jyf1987> soiamso: 可能降级过 否则解密卡住 这个谁受得了
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个倒是可以,不过既然这么麻烦,我打算手动修改参数,放弃这个配置文件了
<jyf1987> imadper: 又不是结构改动 就是在那几个函数那加个打印而已
<icebear_> 问题是怎么改.教教吧..我也学习学习..
<imadper> jyf1987: 是呀,我知道这些值之后,怎么修改呢?
<jyf1987> imadper: 重新赋值吧 但怕他是自己有些过程已经执行了
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个文件里本来保存的是常量,用做视频处理的参数的
<icebear_> 我是想看看php解释器怎么改~~
<imadper> jyf1987: 重新赋值不如直截抛弃
<jyf1987> imadper: 哦 那好弄  不过还是改解释器那个好
<imadper> jyf1987: 不,你错了,改解释器一点都不好,因为我压根儿就不会
<imadper> jyf1987: 哇咔咔~
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 就加个print阿
<jyf1987> 真是无话
<imadper> jyf1987: 对呀,这样是把值打印出来了,但是怎么去改呢?
<icebear_> 求教..问题是在哪加.
<jyf1987> imagelife: 你还要改？
<imadper> jyf1987: 怎么改变这些常量呢
<imadper> jyf1987: 是呀....
<jyf1987> imadper: 那你重新赋值不行么？
<imadper> jyf1987: 问题就是,怎么重新赋值这些常量
<jyf1987> imadper: define的么可以 undefine以后再来哈  呵呵
<imadper> jyf1987: 唉,他们把这种工作交给我真是个错误...我太水了....
<flh> jyf1987: 好年轻啊
<soiamso> imadper: 为什么要修改 phpshield 加密的软件？
<jyf1987> flh: 额 细皮嫩肉的是么
<imadper> jyf1987: .....这个,好像,有点怪....
<soiamso> imadper: 重写？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 呵呵 盗版嘛
<imadper> soiamso: 这个文件里有视频处理的参数,我需要修改
<soiamso> imadper: 找卖你的人修改？
<jyf1987> imadper: php很随意的
<imadper> soiamso: 没人卖给我,用得phpmotion
<imadper> soiamso: 结果里面有个配置文件给加密了....
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个,还是只接抛弃来的快些
<NoIE> http://tech.hexun.com/2010-11-18/125684533.html
<imadper> 晕,这东西贴到irc来干嘛...明显的广告嘛~
<jyf1987> imadper: 话说 你这个文件就是保存一些变亮而已  你用 打印的方法给他们倒腾出来 然后自己建个文件 保存这些变量 代替 phpshiled那个加密的不就姓了
<jyf1987> php还是不如py 自举狠阿 要是py 直接自举全局 那不是快多了 还要改什么
<imadper> jyf1987: 恩,这个倒是不赖~
<imadper> jyf1987: 我去读取去~
<jyf1987> 当然 lua也狠 直接换 库 嘿嘿
<HuiHui> 没个好用的email客户端啊.
<imadper> jyf1987: 我跟他们说了,不要用php,我都不会,改成perl多好
<imadper> jyf1987: 他们不听呀
<icebear_> 加密和不加密的不能混用的吧...
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 你会perl阿 那学php不难阿 不过php潮流点嘛
<soiamso> jyf1987: php 没有像py 那种 reflection 的吗？
<imadper> jyf1987: 我的perl就是个半吊子,而且,今天是第一次看到php代码...感觉像是从perl衍生过来的
<flh> jyf1987: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2005/06/02/  这个聊天室开业？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/2005/06/02/
<jyf1987> soiamso: 到我用 5.2为止 咳不知道有 现在不是有大改进么 不知道有没有加进来 php社区是实用主义的 很有可能加进来
<jyf1987> imadper: 确实这样阿 最初是作为一个perl框架阿后来才用c改写的
<jyf1987> flh: 哪个聊天室？？
<imadper> jyf1987: 哦~原来~
<scflh> jyf1987: ubuntu-cn
<jyf1987> scflh: 可是你给的地址 和 ubuntu-cn有啥关系？？
<Kandu> delectate: 你的站打不開了，在維護么？
<flh> jyf1987: 看了下频道最早的日志
<jyf1987> flh: 额 不是 你问我这个干吗？ 我又不是op
<imadper> ....
<flh> jyf1987: 想查hdmi这个词
<imadper> 哈哈啊哈
<jyf1987> 额 这个 flh 是谁的bot??
<HuiHui> tor真不给力啊, 又上不了了.
<imadper> HuiHui: 果断ssh
<scflh> jyf1987: 什么意思，我是scflh,只是从两处登录了
<HuiHui> 没主机怎么ssh
<imadper> HuiHui: cjb的免费ssh
<imadper> HuiHui: 主席都在用
<jyf1987> scflh: 我看你 回答 根本牛头不对马嘴 怀疑是聊天机器人来耍我
<imadper> jyf1987: 哈哈哈哈~~~~
<HuiHui> 我看看
<scflh> jyf1987: 这么多疑，不会的
<kwater> 葱要一直养的，还要排除一些不信任的地区
<HuiHui> CJB是什么背景的?
<jyf1987> scflh: 你叫别人看看聊天记录 额
<imadper> HuiHui: 背景????
<kwater> 有时候超过24小时没开， 再开就挂了..
 * imadper scflh 亮了~
<HuiHui> 我昨天才上了一下, 更新到2.2.17, 今天再开就上不了了.
 * imadper 我觉得, jyf1987 虽然没有被bot耍,但是被 scflh 给耍了~
<HuiHui> 发邮箱去要两个桥看看还行不行
<scflh> imadper: 啥的，你才呢
<imadper> scflh: 没读懂,我这些年语文算是白学了....
<delectate> Kandu: 宕机了
<scflh> imadper: 我是想知道这个聊天室是哪年开的？没有其它意思呀
<jyf1987> imadper: 差不多 不过 经常耍人 也总要被人耍一刷 老是耍别人 不让人耍怎么行呢
<soiamso> imadper: 不会吧，我
<imadper> soiamso: 啥?
<imadper> jyf1987: 我压根儿不理解他在说啥,可能是外国友人
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 显然不是
<HuiHui> 果然又是不行的。
<imadper> jyf1987: ...
<soiamso> jyf1987: dedecms 这类有没有一个共同的祖先？
<kwater> HuiHui: 找个别的啥给他点养料 ...  另外最好忽略 hk等地区 ExcludeNodes ..
<jyf1987> soiamso: 好像 dedecms是独立的 因为从我 05年为了建设一个 色情网站开始自学php以来 dede就存在着
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你还有这经历，
<HuiHui> 刚刚又点了几下find bridge，给我找到了一个可以上的了。
<jyf1987> soiamso: 文学类而已
<soiamso> jyf1987: 还好，就是言情类
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 类似于文心阁那种 方便别人找h书看罢了
<jyf1987> 不过看遍了各个系统 都不怎么行  所以只好自学 准备自己做
<kwater> soiamso: 是不是邻居阿姨 保姆小惠 什么的..
<Relaed> jyf1987: 色情网站.....................
<Relaed> jyf1987: 被抓起来有份
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这有啥呢 文字类
<Relaed> jyf1987: 好吧… YY无罪
<soiamso> jyf1987: 自己搞的多人用吗？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 发现这东西 还行阿 国内几个大的书战 都咳在呢
<jyf1987> soiamso: 但是都缺乏 精确搜索 呵呵
<calebot> 精确搜索 交给谷哥
<jyf1987> 你不懂我意思
<jyf1987> 比如说你看 av 你想看 女教师的 还是女护士的 地点在办公室还是教室  这个google是无办法的
<entropy4> hi china
<calebot> jyf1987: google "女教师 教室 site:wenku.com"
<jyf1987> calebot: 这只是举例  如果我要个 4P 的 你怎么搜索呢？ 他文章里又不会说这是个4P的文章 你只有读过这文章的人 给他打标签才姓
<jgjgjgj> 怎么看女同的AV
<maran> ……
<maran> 真酷
<imadper> jgjgjgj: 怎么看还是怎么下载?
<jgjgjgj> 怎么下载
<imadper> jgjgjgj: amule搜索不到?
<jgjgjgj> 没用过
<imadper> jgjgjgj: ed2k://|file|[YM][女同][香山聖,夜桜,青山,水沢]女金融取立屋4[013526].avi|1283823616|F3DA10A3C26B94C8A913340CB55E7580|/
<^k^> ⇪ avi , 1.20 GB
<maran> amule好像很慢也
<imadper> ^k^: 这个你倒是出来的挺快的!
<jervis> 大家好，为什么我的gnome无法用背景图片，而且图片工具都无法识别图片呢？
<pocoyo> jervis: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<imadper> ^k^: 刚才有人骗我去一个广告网站,你怎么不蹦出来
<maran> ……
<maran> 这个问题我还是第一次碰到
<jervis> 很郁闷
<JuncoJet> ^k^, 不是机器人么？
<jervis> 什么libpng, libjpeg都装了
<imadper> JuncoJet: 早就人机合一了
<JuncoJet> imadper, 那是种境界……
<JuncoJet> ^k^, ed2k://|file|%E8%90%9D%E8%8E%89%20%E9%9F%A9-%E7%AC%AC%E4%B8%80%E6%AC%A1%E4%BD%93%E9%AA%8C-%E5%B0%8F%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%A9.rm|54525952|7198D792EEB26431DDB6C2C9BB056415|h=5IBVY5WS2A6B7LS6CG7B36BQWJ2AJTXO|/
<^k^> ⇪ 萝莉 韩-第一次体验-小女孩.rm , 0.05 GB
<thomasxie> ^k^, ed2k://|file|%E8%90%9D%E8%8E%89%20%E9%9F%A9-%E7%AC%AC%E4%B8%80%E6%AC%A1%E4%BD%93%E9%AA%8C-%E5%B0%8F%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%A9.rm|54525952|7198D792EEB26431DDB6C2C9BB056415|h=5IBVY5WS2A6B7LS6CG7B36BQWJ2AJTXO|/
<^k^> ⇪ 萝莉 韩-第一次体验-小女孩.rm , 0.05 GB
<JuncoJet> ^k^, wow  you are so clever
<JuncoJet> ^k^, wow  ？
<onshoestring> 电驴格式的用什么下载？
<NoIE> 这都能取出标题？
<JuncoJet> eMule aMule
<soiamso> onshoestring: amule-dlp
<onshoestring> amule-dlp软件中心没有啊
<jgjgjgj> amule
<JuncoJet> 那就用make love donkey
<jgjgjgj> 什么东东
<JuncoJet> ^k^, do u know what is mldonkey
<jgjgjgj> 软件还是网页
<NoIE> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-207842-1.html
<JuncoJet> <JuncoJet> .w mldonkey
<JuncoJet> <la_fen> Couldn't get any definitions for mldonkey.
<JuncoJet> -_-! wiki机器人也不知道
<ofan> 人不少
<jgjgjgj> WIKI机器人是
<jgjgjgj> ？
<JuncoJet> 英语频道的机器人
<JuncoJet> #english
<thomasxie> ^k^: ed2k://|file|%5B%E6%9C%89%E5%A3%B0%E7%95%85%E9%94%80%E4%B9%A6.%E5%8B%BF%E5%BF%98%E6%88%91.%E6%96%AF%E8%92%82%E8%8A%AC%C2%B7%E9%87%91%5D.Audio.Book.%7E.Stephen.King-.Hearts.In.Atlantis.%7EComlete.Audiobook.zip|507341144|2d472f11d1d2e26d34c3b01eced92fe1|/
<^k^> ⇪ Audio.Book.~.Stephen.King-.Hearts.In.Atlantis.~Comlete.Audiobook.zip , 0.47 GB
<JuncoJet> <Elench> .wik mldonkey
<JuncoJet> <la_fen> "MLDonkey is an open source, multi-protocol, peer-to-peer file sharing application that runs as a back-end server application on many platforms." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mldonkey
<JuncoJet> 原来 我输错命令了…………
<entropy4> donkey is reliable transportation
<thomasxie> <Elench> .wik mldonkey
<thomasxie> JuncoJet: 啥意思
<JuncoJet> 维基机器人 自动获取维基上的相关解释 和内容
<thomasxie> 不错么
<jgjgjgj> 还有什么频道
<onshoestring> 速度0 进度0 amule
<jackey> 错误： 依赖关系没有满足：python-support (>= 0.90.0)
<jackey> 这个问题怎么解决，谢谢。
<thomasxie> .wik mldonkey
<wang_> ls
<thomasxie> JuncoJet: 不支持国语哦
<thomasxie> JuncoJet: 遗憾的
<JuncoJet> 这个频道应该弄几个牛掰点的机器人
<JuncoJet> 百度百科机器人……
<thomasxie> 恩
<pys8302> 以前只和UC机器人聊过天，不知原理是怎样的?
<thomasxie> pocoyo 离开了 ubuntu-cn ("但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。")
<ofan> 牛掰的还在开发中
<Gun^Rose> 今天服务器怎么这么不稳？老掉线！
<Sean^King> Gun^Rose: 一直挂机未掉
<NoIE> 再往后的1.3版预计将会在2011年10月推出，将加入CDMA和LTE网络的支持。
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=304079 这个补丁是怎么打的?
<pocoyo> 膜拜牛人：200+行Kernel补丁显著改善Linux桌面性能
<pocoyo> 有人在么?
<tenzu> 没人
<pocoyo> 都是机器人在.
<chong> pocoyo: 刚醒
<chong> :-D
<Gun^Rose> bot们好！
<pocoyo> chong: 看我上面的问题.
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 那个补丁怎么打的? 在哪儿下的?
<NoIE> 　　预计MeeGo 1.2版系统将会在明年年中公布，照相机、文件管理、备份恢复等核心功能将会加入。再往后的1.3版预计将会在2011年10月推出，将加入CDMA和LTE网络的支持。
<chong> pocoyo: 我看看
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 我不知道，我没打呢，暂时不敢。等等看吧
<NoIE> 作为CDMA用户年内换手机的想法破灭。
<lazysnake> 有人试过怎么在fcitx中使用sougou的五笔码表呈
<lazysnake> 有人试过怎么在fcitx中使用sougou的五笔码表么？
<lazysnake>  下午没会开吧。怎么irc这么多人
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 有发糖
<srdgame1> hi
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 对糖不感兴趣。比如，发个美女啊:-D
<cfy> jyf1987: 谁发？
<jyf1987> cfy: 你了
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@
<cfy> jyf1987: 你？
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 美少女要么
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 那是犯罪。不能要
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 美国少女 不要遐想
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 没钱。
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 行阿 你要多大面额的
<NoIE> http://news.newhua.com/news/2010/1118/108464.shtml
<NoIE> IE安全吗？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 鹅大的irc nick是多少?
<ofan> #vim-cn
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 面额。我要的是能买多少两黄金。这样算。别的都不准
<wzlxx> shell里如何检测一个守护进程是不是存在啊？
<ofan> ps
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 也行阿 我去找支笔来给你画
<wzlxx> 脚本里
<jyf1987> 还得买盒颜料来
<wzlxx> ofan, 脚本里
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 嘿嘿。画饼充饥啊
<ofan> wzlxx: 有进程锁文件的话，判断文件是否存在，没有就ps+grep
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不知道
<jyf1987> lazysnake: 看AV止渴嘛
<pocoyo> tenzu: 想着你也不知道.
<wzlxx> ofan, o
<pocoyo> delectate: 不在?
<delectate> pocoyo: :)
<lazysnake> jyf1987: 呃。我还是看下怎么用搜狐的码表吧
<pocoyo> delectate: 那个内核补丁你会打么?
<delectate> pocoyo: 我不会
<delectate> pocoyo: 静等更新
<ofan> --->#vim-cn<---
<pocoyo> delectate: 下次让办办问你.
<ofan> --->招收OP中<---
<delectate> pocoyo: 那也许会哦:P
<tenzu> pocoyo: 也许他就不怎么来
<pocoyo> tenzu: 也许他就不知道怎么来
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> 怎么转sougou的码表给fcitx用哦:-D fcitx 连挂载这个词都没。
<NoIE> http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck
<XwinX>                                                                                                                                     
<NoIE> 这个网站上说我的浏览器没有漏洞。
<chong> pocoyo: 那个patch你找到没？
<pocoyo> chong: 当然没有.找到也不会打.
<chong> pocoyo: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/868381-applying-usergroup-auto-scheduler-patch-2-a.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Applying usergroup auto scheduler patch to 2.6.37rc2 kernel? ubuntu 10.10 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
<delectate> pocoyo: 重编译内核？
<pocoyo> chong: thx.
<pocoyo> delectate: 恩 我觉着我手要开始贱了
<lazysnake> 我晕哦。直接把名字修改了就能用了
<delectate> pocoyo: 那个patch，叫什么名字？
<pocoyo> 上面那个 chong 发的网址.
<chong> 谁订的有linux-kernel 的mail list,那里可能有最新的
<zy> 数据库好学吗
<delectate> pocoyo: vps悲剧了:'(
<pocoyo> delectate: .
<happyaron> delectate: 明天贡献个session，如何？
<pocoyo> chong: 上午我还见了.
<delectate> happyaron: 我就别献丑了
<delectate> happyaron: 昨天和banban商量了一下，还是别班门弄斧了
<happyaron> delectate: 有啥丑的。
<delectate> happyaron: 技术什么的，我是不行了
<happyaron> delectate: 你要不来讲，明天就断了，没人可讲了。
<happyaron> delectate: 那丑可就大了。
<delectate> happyaron: 本来想说说kiss的，不过都是讲技术的
<XwinX> happyaron: 这个讲座持续几天啊？
<delectate> happyaron: 所以我旁听就好 :)
<happyaron> delectate: 说理念没问题的啊，主要是找不到说理念的。。。
<happyaron> XwinX: 不知道呢，看能请到多少人来讲
<delectate> happyaron: 昨天突破150了吧？
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> delectate: 152
<delectate> happyaron: 恭喜！
<happyaron> delectate: 明天你来讲KISS，就这么定了吧，如何？
<happyaron> :)
<Kandu> 說理念好
<delectate> happyaron: 没有准备……
<XwinX> kiss 是 ubuntu 的理念？
<delectate> happyaron: 而且估计连半小时都说不完
<wzlxx> ofan,
<happyaron> delectate: 今明两天准备就好
<happyaron> delectate: 明天晚上八点
<delectate> happyaron: 我和banban商量下
<Kandu> delectate: 別害羞，我在qq空間給你做廣告了
<delectate> happyaron: 她算是助教呢
<wzlxx> ofan, 我想开机启动urxvt的守护进程，在开机脚本里我是这样写的
<happyaron> XwinX: 不是，但是在foss圈子里常有人说啊。
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦
<wzlxx> ps aux | grep urxvtd | grep -v grep
<wzlxx> if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
<wzlxx> 	urxvtd -q -f -o &
<wzlxx> fi
<happyaron> delectate: 嗯，今晚九点前给我个回复哦。
<wzlxx> 大家看看这个是不是有问题
<delectate> happyaron: ok
<XwinX> happyaron: 反正我昨天听你讲课，还是弄不清deb
<XwinX> happyaron: 复杂
<happyaron> XwinX: 嗯。。。
<XwinX> happyaron: 太复杂了
<happyaron> XwinX: 没有讲包的原理，只是演示了制作包的方法。
<soiamso> happyaron: 做视频？
<XwinX> happyaron: 嗯，方法也复杂啊
<happyaron> soiamso: 没时间。。。
<Kandu> XwinX: 講完原理就感覺不複雜了
<XwinX> happyaron: 或者说，就是方法复杂
<happyaron> XwinX: 嗯。
<happyaron> XwinX: 原理还好。
<XwinX> happyaron: 包原理我还是知道的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: pgrep
<happyaron> XwinX: 嗯。工具很多，对入门来说比rpm复杂，但是熟练了会更好一点。
<XwinX> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> XwinX: 比如debian的lintian就比rpmlint牛X很多啊。
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦，实际上我对rpm也不熟
<happyaron> XwinX: 你是写代码，不管打包？
<wzlxx> MaskRay, 关键现在的一个问题是第二次开urxvtc的时候会关闭urxvtd
<XwinX> happyaron: 是
<happyaron> 哦。
<ofan> wzlxx: 貌似没什么问题
<wzlxx> 第二次开urxvtc的时候会关闭urxvtd
<wzlxx> 第二次开urxvtc的时候会关闭urxvtd与urxvtc
<ofan> wzlxx: http://pastebin.com/ah0vpdUP
<wzlxx> ofan, 打不开
<ofan> 额～
<ofan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81397
<ofan> wzlxx: save as ~/urxvtc
<ofan> wzlxx: save as ~/bin/urxvtc
<wzlxx> ofan, 解释下
<JuncoJet>  /j #english
<Warm_HUG> fctix可以把自己不用的输入法干掉么？例如我不用双拼可以把双拼去掉？
<ofan> wzlxx: 运行urxvtc 如果没有daemon运行，返回值为2，启动urxvtd
<ofan> wzlxx: 第一次运行的时候就自动运行urxvtd了
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 一个码表就几十k
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 不是这个，因为在拼音和其他输入法中间要按好几次切换见
<JuncoJet> Warm_HUG fctix是一体的吧
<ofan> 有没有什么储存密码的方法.. 一个脚本里竟然要需要写明文密码
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 晚上问cssplayer
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: ok
<Sean^King> ofan: 自己写个加密函数 再解密 哈哈～
<ofan> Sean^King: 额..
<ofan> gpg.. ha~
<wzlxx> ofan, 你用的是urxvt啊？
<lainme> Warm_HUG: 配置里有，可以用0禁用
<wzlxx> ofan, 那么熟~~~~
<wzlxx> ofan, 哈哈
<ofan> wzlxx: 什么？
<wzlxx> ofan, 你用的就是这个嘛？
<ofan> wzlxx: 是阿
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 哪条？我看看
<wzlxx> ofan, 呵呵，看上了它的守护进程~~~
<lainme> Warm_HUG: 我用的GUI配置的，应该在[InputMethod]这段里面
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 找到来，顺便问下，怎么翻页？
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 找到了
<wzlxx> ofan, 不过它的系统占用还是比xterm大一点
<ofan> wzlxx: 多了就爽了
<lainme> Warm_HUG: 我也是最近刚用，+-就能翻页吧
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 嗯，好了
<wzlxx> ofan, 看看你的配置~~~~
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥配置
<wzlxx> urxvt
<wzlxx> $@是什么意思？
<hylinux> 大家能推荐下一个rss阅读器吗？
<hylinux> ubuntu下的。
<HuiHui> google reader
<hylinux> HuiHui, 是web的吗？还是client的啊？
<hylinux> HuiHui, 谢谢。
<ofan> wzlxx: 每个参数用引号括起
<yysoft_Mar> chrome -> google reader 这个最方便了
<HuiHui> 为什么要用google reader
<HuiHui> 因为rss阅读器最多只能更新1x条，你不开着的时候还没更新。
<yysoft_Mar> 建议用web的
<yysoft_Mar> 很方便
<HuiHui> 你没订阅之前的还看不到
<happyaron> hylinux: client可以用liferea
<HuiHui> google reader定期更新，墙外面的也可以看得到。
<hylinux> happyaron, 哦。好的。
<yysoft_Mar> 还有个好处，订阅的时候也方便，很多网站都提供订阅到google reader的按钮
<jyf1987> gr有些设计很2
<ofan> wzlxx: goo.gl/OWob4
<ofan> wzlxx: goo.gl/OWob4
<ofan> ..
<HuiHui> 2也没法，可以看得到墙外的东西。
<thomasxie> 你也可以用opera自带的:)
<kdlijian> gr挺好阿，我觉得非常好
 * lazysnake 有没有什么办法在fcitx用sogou五笔的码表啊.
<happyaron> lazysnake: 有转换工具
<lazysnake> happyaron: 谢谢，。我找了半天。没找到门路。请赐教
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 搜狗五笔的码表还高级?咋的?
<happyaron> lazysnake: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185375&start=0
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 呃。在Fcitx里连挂载这个词都没有。你知道的linux不说挂载说什么嘛
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lazysnake> happyaron: 谢啦。
<soiamso> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=303878 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 转好了 给我一份. 我学习一下.
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 晕
<sun> ddd
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 估计是你转还快些。我现在是从0开始
<Warm_HUG> 喁喁z
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 你有? 就是你转的吧.?
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 啥？不适应fcitx，按乱了
<Warm_HUG> 测试
<thomasxie> http://feeds.feedburner.com/thetechnium
<thomasxie> http://feeds.feedburner.com/thetechnium ?
<thomasxie> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=303878 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<thomasxie> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=303878
<kdlijian> 机器人杯具了
<thomasxie> http://dongxi.net/b03jh ?
<ofan> 为什么gpg key传上去这么就都没看到？
<happyaron> ofan: 问 wzssyqa，哈哈
<wzssyqa> ofan: 虾米东东？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 阿  突然好了..
<ofan> wzssyqa: 上传了一个新的密钥，CoC需要重新签吗？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不需要了吧，至少我想去重新签，他不让我签
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 如果原来的密钥删了，是要重新签的。
<threeeyes> d
<jyf1987> http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-dvd/debian-506-i386-DVD-5.iso
<threeeyes> ÓÐûÓÐÈí¼þ×îеÄÔ´£¿
<^k^> threeeyes:say 有没有软件最新的源？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Arch-Wade> 奇怪，有乱码的
<Arch-Wade> [15:06] <threeeyes> ÓÐûÓÐÈí¼þ×îеÄԴ£¿
<threeeyes> Êǲ»ÊǸĹýÀ´£¿
<^k^> threeeyes:say 是不是改过来？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<threeeyes> how to change UTF-8?
<_xiaomo_> threeeyes, 改你的irc客户端
<threeeyes> so mIrc not working
<jyf1987> try irssi
<lazysnake> happyaron: 那个是creatPYMB，对五笔有用么？拼音的我有。
<happyaron> lazysnake: 呃，那就不知道了。
<ofan> wzssyqa: 可以了～
<happyaron> lazysnake: 晚上问 cssplayer
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 词库转好了没有?
<happyaron> threeeyes: pidgin will be okay
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 一筹莫展
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 到底  fcitx的词库是怎么弄的..
<Wo-TaoYan> 在每天就是在公司的苹果上工作啊...
<Wo-TaoYan> 我晚上开启aria2c下载一个晚上，第二天起来看，断网了，aria2c也停了，还有很多没用下载，(是一个url文本。)
<Wo-TaoYan> 怎么继续上次没下载完成的下载呢？
<Wo-TaoYan> 第一句复制错了
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<ofan> -c ？
<tenzu> -c没错
<Wo-TaoYan> hummm
<Wo-TaoYan> 我是一个  文本，里面含有上千个下载
<Wo-TaoYan> 现在  aria2c -c -i url.log
<Wo-TaoYan> ?
<tenzu> aria2c -c 似乎就足够了，不知道我记错没有
<Wo-TaoYan> 开始下载了，但是不知道是不是在  以前断掉的地方开始下载的
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Wo-TaoYan> 80611107680322297623.jpg.1
<Wo-TaoYan> 这样是重新开始下载了吧？
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Wo-TaoYan> .1
<weechat2> 大家知道有没有比较好的cli网站
<Sean^King> cli网站？
<chong> 谁能讲下CLFS原理？
<jyf1987> commandfu
<Wo-TaoYan> cli  -_-  冏
<Wo-TaoYan> 晕
<Wo-TaoYan> import commands,os,sys
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<threeeyes> 现在可以了？
<Wo-TaoYan> humm？
<threeeyes> 哪个源的软件比较新？
<Wo-TaoYan> 163 sohu
<threeeyes> Tks
<cfy> 谁会haskell的？
<junwuwei> 哇噢，这是什么  ，第一次用这
<A001> 今天讨论不激烈
<threeeyes> backtrack有什么不同？ 只是多了些软件和网卡补丁？？
<cfy> MaskRay: hi
<MaskRay> cfy: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: 会haskell或者function programming么?
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp会了么？
<threeeyes> ？
<soiamso> cfy: .....
<cfy> soiamso: 你会是吧
<cfy> soiamso: haskell?
<soiamso> cfy: 基本不会
<cfy> soiamso: 哦，为啥编译出来得这么大？要580k...
<soiamso> cfy: 哪个？ lisp吧
<cfy> soiamso: haskell.....
<cfy> soiamso: lisp不会的吧，感觉.elc就是那个了下，还是text吧
<soiamso> cfy: 你用6.12系列还是 7系？ 感觉是6系列
<cfy> soiamso: 6系列很大是吧
<soiamso> cfy: 是7系很大
<cfy> soiamso: 6.12.3
<soiamso> cfy: 不过7系最起码都有10%的性能提升
<cfy> soiamso: 你看看你的多大？main = putStrLn "Hello, World!"
<cfy> soiamso: 这句，580k....
<cfy> soiamso: 是不是编译得时候有什么参数可以？
<cfy> 静态链接的缘故？
<soiamso> cfy: 很正常，hs是连那个庞大run time 都编译进程序的
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 根本就没有静态连接，6.12用的iconv根本没有可能静态链接进程序
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。动态链接和静态差别这么大阿。
<soiamso> cfy: 而且强制用，
<soiamso> cfy: 你那个是动态链接的吧
<cfy> 嗯，动态的。
<soiamso> cfy: linux 下ghci可以用中文了
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。不错。有没有什么例子可以观摩下？
<cfy> soiamso: 除了那个qsort....太犀利了
<soiamso> cfy: 你那个版本还不能正常使用吧，我记得在9月修复了
<cfy> 哦？qsort?
<untitled1> 我想问一下如果在国内找个人做网站美工大概什么价位？只做css,layout design, graphics，不用写程序程序端我自己做了，是一个购物网站。
<ofan> 不清楚～
<soiamso> cfy: 不过那个视力代码我上年11月就提了，所以ghc那伙人忙了一年搞7系
<cfy> qsort []     = []
<cfy> qsort (x:xs) = qsort (filter (< x) xs) ++ [x] ++ qsort (filter (>= x) xs)
<soiamso> cfy: 不过那个示例代码我上年11月就提了，所以ghc那伙人忙了一年搞7系
<cfy> soiamso: qsort?
<cfy> soiamso: 中文？
<ofan> wow~ haskell
<soiamso> cfy: 你那个qsort在实际代码中没有看到过一次
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥？难理解？
<soiamso> cfy: ghci 中文问题
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。
<cfy> ofan: 这个qsort写得太犀利了。。。
<ofan> cfy: yeah
<zy> 请教：openoffice3.2为什么不能连续输入两个空格，输再多也只显示一个
<soiamso> cfy: snapframework 代码不多，最近比较热门
<cfy> soiamso: 哦
<ofan> haskell学了只点皮毛..差不多忘光了
<ofan> 为什么我设置了gpg的配置文件 但是不起作用？
<soiamso> cfy: 为什么学hs ?
<ofan> 难道去要重启agent?
<cfy> soiamso: 在挑语言，挑点perl不擅长的。
<soiamso> cfy: 挑点perl不擅长的 ? 不明白
<cfy> soiamso: 貌似之看到说haskell可以解放生产力，不知道写出来的代码效率怎么样？
<ofan> cfy: py haskell lisp asm
<cfy> soiamso: 比如数值计算。
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。
<cfy> soiamso: 或者别的。pascal也不错。
<soiamso> cfy: 写multi-thread IO 基本其它语言没有那么便利
<soiamso> cfy: 很多关于 thread的部件
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯，那现在编译器能力怎么样？
<soiamso> cfy: 数值计算用 FFI 接 C ，简单得跟 C++ 接 C 一样
<cfy> soiamso: 接C?
<cfy> soiamso: 就是不用haskell?
<ofan> cfy: 你搞研究么
<soiamso> cfy: 编译器能力如何就不知道了，现在目标机器是LLVM
<zy> 没有人回答么？
<cfy> soiamso: 哦，了解
<soiamso> zy: 没有尝试过
<cfy> ofan: 挑语言阿，听说现在的pascal已经可以替代C了。只是由于历史原因
<ofan> cfy: ...替代c？
<cfy> ofan: 是的1
<ofan> pascal 貌似比c还早
<soiamso> cfy: hs 要学 FFI, 不会 TH是没有关系的，你刚开始学？
<cfy> ofan: 历史原因
<ofan> 感觉pascal不怎么合适
<cfy> ofan: 以前pascal只能用在教学上，现在好很多了。
<cfy> soiamso: ffi?
<cfy> soiamso: th?
<cfy> ofan: 昨天和 Kandu 聊了下，pascal已经很不错了。
<ofan> cfy: pascal已经没落了.. 以前还有个delphi扩展的Pascal
<cfy> ofan: no ,fpc
<_kenny_> 我的arch要重装了……
<ofan> cfy: fpc用的多么.. 工业上还是C是王道吧
<cfy> ofan: 不多，由于历史原因。以前的pascal不能和C比。现在好了。据说比gcc啥的，更好。
<soiamso> cfy: 有个建议，挑就挑 java
<ofan> cfy: 这个要经得起考验的..
<cfy> soiamso: java?
<jyf1987> cfy: gcc又比不上商业编译器
<cfy> ofan: 貌似fpc挺好。
<cfy> jyf1987: 这样子的？不是比一般商业的都好？
<ofan> cfy: 试试吧.. 貌似还有个free basic.. 我感觉挺不错的
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。再看看。
<jyf1987> cfy: 跟 digital mars的比 差得多吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦，这样子
<soiamso> cfy: hs 项目改很容易，写就很难
<ofan> 学py吧
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥这么说？
<cfy> ofan: 不可能py
<ofan> py lisp haskell..
<ofan> cfy: 抵制py?
<cfy> ofan: 我学perl的嘛
<ofan> cfy: - -
<jyf1987> cfy: 我以前也用perl阿 这有什么
<cfy> jyf1987: 没啥，我喜欢perl.
<soiamso> cfy: 以我的智力看不明白很多中间函数，而且这些中间函数是人为设计的，可能我还没有到那个层次吧
<cfy> soiamso: 。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 中间这些函数 才是难点
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯
<soiamso> cfy: 还是按应用方向来选吧，C 肯定能行
<ofan> 必须的
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯，我会点C
<lixinfish> 问个问题，ubuntu下怎么查询内存时序啊？
<soiamso> cfy: 学Java是没错的，Java is a safer C++
<srdgame> 要學就學高門檻的
<soiamso> srdgame: 例如?
<ofan> brainfuck
<srdgame> ofan: :-D
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。不过java不是有版权问题？ocrale?
<cfy> srdgame: brainfuck....
<soiamso> cfy: 也有很多公司在转C++
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯,有没有转haskell的？
<ofan> ...
<ofan> haskell的小众程度～
<soiamso> cfy: hs 天天在剧变，暂时没有这么冒险的公司吧
<cfy> soiamso: 天天聚变？不是吧。。。。那暂时不要学了？
<chong> 可以用openjdk
<soiamso> chong: openjdk是有缺陷的，有些地方不兼容，所以libreoffice才开始去java化
<soiamso> chong: 要不是SUN 按照社区当今的潮流，默认脚本语言就是python了
<chong> soiamso: 不知道有多少是不兼容的
<soiamso> chong: openoffice 里面的邮件合并就不兼容
<chong> soiamso:　openoffice 邮件合并？　发行版默认不都是装的openjdk吗？
<wzlxx> 谁用的arch发下/usr/bin/ldd的md5值
<soiamso> chong: 最近那个组件好像三不管状态
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 那个是说的拼音词库的吧. ? happyaron
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 我也觉得 。不过我也新发现了XD
<chong> soiamso: 哦，这个不知道，网上有相关的兼容测试，据说是%100兼容jdk6的
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 发现啥?
<lazysnake> pocoyo: pacman -Ql fcitx4|grep bin会有新发现的。
<cfy> wzlxx: 都不一样的吧，不同的编译参数
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 有啥.我又不用pacman.
<soiamso> chong: 接口是兼容，结果不一样.......
<lazysnake> orz
<wzlxx> cfy, 应该一样吧，我今天rkhunter一下，很多warning。。。。
<wzlxx> 我悲剧了
<Kandu> wzlxx: 3fe6cf9d1ba708820fbee3494b0270d3  /usr/bin/ldd
<Kandu> wzlxx: x86_64
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦
<chong> soiamso: 那怎么叫兼容？
<wzlxx> Kandu, 我的32位的
<Kandu> wzlxx: 話說，你下個 glibc 的arch包比較下好了。 ldd 在裡面的
<wzlxx> Kandu, 嗯
<hata> 有人用fvwm吗怎样用tabize
<wzlxx> Kandu, 我的warning很多的说，悲剧了
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 啥新发现.靠 吊我胃口的?
<Kandu> wzlxx: 啥，出什麼情況了？(剛上線)
<_kenny_> 用debian 6.0 testing beta1 后 将来能不能转6.0 stable?
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 刚刚说完了。你没明白哦。fcitx提供了一些转换的工具
<happyaron> _kenny_: 能
<wzlxx> Kandu, rkhunter检测到系统里很多warning
<lazysnake> pocoyo: dpkg -l fcitx|grep bin 是一样的所
<soiamso> cfy: 在拿看 RWH ?
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 算了 打五笔的懒得管了.
<pocoyo> lazysnake: dpkg -l fcitx|grep bin 没有找到与 fcitx 相匹配的软件包。你就卖关子去吧
<wzlxx> Kandu, ldd在glibc的哪个地方？？？？
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 关我什么事哦。我没用ubuntu...你依据你安装的包fcitx。应该 是什么就是什么
<Kandu> glibc包解壓， usr/bin
<chong> wzlxx: ldd  binutils
<scflh> 一天四千条聊天记录，多不多？
<_kenny_> scflh, 水太多
<wzlxx> Kandu, 你说的没有。。。。
<if_else> 各位，gnome 下，使用 keyboard 定义 xterm 快捷键，启动xterm 后，默认路径为 / 不是HOME 何解，谢谢？？？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 真的嗎？
<wzlxx> Kandu, 肯定啊
<wzlxx> Kandu, 我的是glibc源码包
<Kandu> wzlxx: 我剛說的是 “你下個 glibc 的arch包”
<scflh> _kenny_: 是吧
<Kandu> http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/core/os/i686/glibc-2.12.1-4-i686.pkg.tar.xz
<_kenny_> if_else, xterm %U 试试
<cfy> soiamso: RWH?
<lazysnake> pocoyo: http://code.bulix.org/71tde7-78823 不要再说我卖关子了。
<soiamso> cfy: real world haskell
<if_else> _kenny_: 兄台，不行，%U 是什么，我测试了 gnome-termial 也是一样的情况！谢谢
<cfy> soiamso: http://book.realworldhaskell.org/
<cfy> soiamso: 你不知道的？
<hata> 哪里?贴代码
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你就是婆婆妈妈 哈哈哈
<widon__> 用ctag可不可以查看函数的引用地方啊
<lazysnake> orz
<hata> 哪里可以贴代码?
<lazysnake> hata: /topic
<soiamso> cfy: 买一本或者到图书馆，确实看纸书能看到更多的东西
<wzlxx> Kandu, 和我系统的md5一样，是不是rkhunter的问题
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 怎么要问这个
<cfy> soiamso: 哦？不是全部online的？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 我不知道
<hata> lazysnake: 谢谢
<_kenny_> if_else, gnome-terminal --working-directory=~/
<if_else> _kenny_: 兄台，我想使用 xterm ，不是 gnome-termial ，谢谢
<_kenny_> if_else, .bashrc 最后加入 cd ~/
<if_else> _kenny_: 兄台，是xterm 启动的 shell 关系吗，我用的是 zsh
<_kenny_> if_else, 那就加到zsh的启动脚本里
<if_else> 搞定，但是不知道具体原理：xterm -e 'cd ~ && /bin/zsh'
<if_else> 蛋痛的快捷键阿
<widon__> vim 知道一个函数的定义，如何显示哪些地方调用了它啊
<_kenny_> if_else,  有东西在你的某个启动脚本里改变了目录 cd not_your_home
<yc> 按shift+*或shift+#
<if_else> _kenny_: gnome 下那个 定义快捷键的程序 不知是如何执行命令的，在 终端/ run / compiz command下执行 xterm 都正常，到
<jyf1987> 锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，对着C++，一调一下午；锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，调了一下午，BUG还得补；  锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，Bug刚补完，结构需重组；锄禾日当午，哪有coding苦，Bug改不完，无言见列祖。
<ofan> widon__: grep
<jackey> 大家好，有没有命令行下的通讯录啊。
<pocoyo> jackey: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<widon__> ofan, 555555
<widon__> ofan, 其他办法呢
<ofan> jyf1987: 原创？
<jyf1987> ofan: 转
<Kandu> if_else: 那個調用 xterm 的程式的工作目錄是 / 於是
<ofan> widon__: 可能有些牛掰插件，其实ide里也是用这种方法，搜索工程里的所有文件
<if_else> Kandu: 兄台，可否详细说明？谢谢
<widon__> ofan, o~
<scflh> jyf1987: 有两下，鼓掌#@#￥@！！！
<ofan> jyf1987: 那我安心的转了..
<jyf1987> scflh: 转的
<flh> 给大家一点开心，不就够了
<flh> 怎么是不是我不可发言啊？
<ofan> flh: ?
<ofan> flh: 怎么不能发言了
<scflh> ofan: 好了，测不出来，以为踢我了。谢谢
<ofan> scflh: ..
<scflh> 涮，，涮，，，涮
<Wo-TaoYan> 问一个数据库查询问题，怎么在数据库里查询 值不是 "abc"的所有 数据？
<pocoyo> !
<Kandu> if_else: 你隨便進幾個目錄然後 xterm 試試。然後 cd / && xterm 試試。就這麼回事
<widon__> ofan, 我还有一个vim的问题，我用NERDTree, 先用vim开了2个窗口，我想用NERDTree打开到文件到另一个窗口，然我切到另一个窗口，然后再切到NERETree，打开文件，还是在第一个窗口打开，这是为什么啊
<fhong> 请教一下w3m的问题
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 不如自己造词算了。有txt2mb
<fhong> 我装了半天，看不了图片
<fhong> 怎么解决呢？
<ofan> widon__: ?
<lazysnake> fhong: 还要安装一个东西
<jyf1987> fhong: 有装 w3m-img 么
<fhong> 装了w3m-img了
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 期待你造出来 给我一份
<jyf1987> 哦 那你在哪里用 w3m的？
<fhong> 其他就不知道
<lazysnake> imlib2
<flh> fhong: 我也安装了w3m-image 同样不见图片，，ubuntu 10.4
<fhong> sudo install
<lazysnake> fhong: imlib2 要这个东西
<fhong> 我 10.10
<lazysnake> 可选依赖　： imlib2: for graphics support
<fhong> 没有，应该是libimlib2
<flh> fhong: 但是百度的图标好像可见的，其它就不行了
<lazysnake> 我晕哦。你自己找一下所。软件就是这个，至于包。。
<flh> fhong: 谢谢，我试试
<fhong> flh
<fhong> flh:没用的
<fhong> 我
<flh> fhong: 是，我有那个libimlib2
<fhong> flh：我试过了
<ofan> widon__: 打开nerdtree 按 ? 有帮助
<fhong> flh：源里面也没有imlib2
<flh> fhong: 没有，安装时
<flh> fhong: 是不是一定要这个imlib2
<jyf1987> fhong: w3m不是已经自带了么
<jackey> ubuntu 下有没有通讯录啊。
<flh> fhong: 反正看不了图片，以前debian没有这样的事
<fhong> lazysnake:我tab键不还使，你的名字还真长……我不清楚，小白来提问的……
<flh> fhong: w3m 上网，只是好看不好用，省省吧
<lazysnake> fhong: 什么
<flh> lazysnake: 大家瞄准你了，哈哈
<fhong> flh：8-)ubuntu注重命令行嘛
<lazysnake> 我不懂啊
<hceasy> 慢慢学啊
<lazysnake> fhong: 您可能错了哦。ubuntu...一个大众发行版
<flh> fhong: 噢，这样，，，，，谢谢
<widon__> ofan, 谢谢，其实我可以关掉不用的窗口，然后按i打开。。
<jyf1987> flh: 试试 netsurf 新出来的 装逼利器
<jyf1987> netsurf 有 fb端 重要的是 他支持 css html5 额
<ilazy> 我改名。。唉
<jyf1987> 就剩js没支持了
<ir-decoy> ir-decoy, ...
<flh> jyf1987: 开眼了，头次听netsurf
<fhong> lazysnake：我打字的时候名字tab补全不好是……我是手动打名字的
<widon__> ofan, 我还是想用插件搜索，应为用的windows...
<jyf1987> flh: 新出的 前天我才在 hackernews上看人推荐 额
<hceasy> .....
<hceasy> 有什么新闻最近?
<jyf1987> 额 有新闻
<jyf1987> 影帝说 房价暂时降不下来了
<hceasy> 说呗
<ofan> widon__: 这就是用windows，用插件的话肯定也是调用外部搜索命令，windows下貌似有个find什么的也可以
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 管我鸟事
<flh> jyf1987: 第三层的键接打不开，不知什么？netsurf
<flh> jyf1987: 是gnome的浏览器呀
<hceasy> 别的还有啥?
<jyf1987> flh: 扯阿 好多 前端的 gtk fb都有
<flh> jyf1987: 算了，越多越乱，能用则是
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你媳妇跟人跑了
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 我媳妇还在...
<jyf1987> flh: 装逼好阿
<jyf1987> 不过话说 webkit啥的 gtk啥的都可以fb下炮 貌似也无所谓
<jyf1987> 只不过这个我觉得速度还行 体积也小
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你用的啥客户端连irc
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 真跑了再找个
<hceasy> 我自己的名字
<pocoyo> hceasy: 那给我介绍个?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> ....
<flh> fhong: 图片弄好了不？w3m
<hceasy> <hceasy> pocket
<pocoyo> hceasy: 这个还真是稀奇哈
<hceasy> <pocoyo> ?
<hceasy> 怎么稀奇了?
<pocoyo> hceasy: 没见过
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 哦
<pocoyo> hceasy: 手机上用的?
<fhong1> hceasy: 你太强了
<flh> jyf1987: 我奶奶说，十年后房价大降
<hceasy> 我手机上有tab键,能帮我找个可以补全昵称的irc么?
<jyf1987> flh: 你奶奶算命的？
<pocoyo> IRC client for Windows Mobile and Pocket PC 2003
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你不是可以补全了? 复制的?
<ilazy> flh: 国家还在吗 :-D可能国家都消亡了。已经到共产主义了
<flh> jyf1987: 不算命，她死了，梦里跟我讲的，
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: test ok
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: test again
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你帮我找个媳妇 我就给你找个tab 的
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: success again
<jyf1987> flh: 原来这样 是不是那边缺钱花了 来跟你提前支明年的？
<hceasy> 我手机现在双系统
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: notify脚本还是那么傻呢？不能自动加载
<mfmg1911> 70萬億貨幣，什麼概念？這就叫養虎為患。
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 我不用那玩意儿.我用erc-nick-notify
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 有啥不同？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你还是个高级货啊 是神码货?
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: erc里用的.
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 媳妇自己用谷歌搜去
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 自动加载了.
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我只想问一下 你lp是哪儿的?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 多普达 838
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 越来越脱离大众了
<pocoyo> hceasy: 没听过.
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 你能代表大众?
<tenzu> 多普达就是HTC
<hceasy> 我老婆是我小学同学
<jyf1987> 怎么又成70we了
<jyf1987> hceasy: 从小学就搞上了？？
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 9.10 alongside windows.....but m stuck with sh:grub>...
<hceasy> 安卓和微软双系统,挺好玩
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 五年级
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: ........
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你们小学在哪儿读书?
<jyf1987> hceasy: 你很厉害呀
<hceasy> 在同一个学校读书
<hceasy> 是同桌
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你小学叫啥名字?
<Warm_HUG> Warm_HUG_: hi
<Warm_HUG> Warm_HUG_: hi
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: hi
<hceasy> xx小学
<jyf1987> hceasy: 不是 你期间找过别的女的 被她知道么
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 木成功
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG_: 用这个测试 !bot | Warm_HUG_
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: roger
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你还真是小气.
<Warm_HUG> !bot | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<pocoyo> happyaron: 今天讲课 得提防有人来捣乱.
<o0one> hi
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 小学不都是那个名字?xx村小学
<Warm_HUG> !bot | Warm_HUG
<happyaron> pocoyo: 原因？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 什么村.
<happyaron> delectate: 和你家banban商量好没？
<pityonline> happyaron: pocoyo 是不是我在twitter上发给引来的？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 感觉.
<ofan> pocoyo: 防263的？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 嗯.
<happyaron> pityonline: 咋回事？
<pocoyo> ofan: 嗯.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那今晚还发不发？
<hceasy> 回教室
<pocoyo> pityonline: 发啥?
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你连发啥都不知道，还嗯？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 嗯.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 又来了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 呃.
<ofan> 吃面
<pityonline> pocoyo: 如果我今天再发，加上政治人士请无视，会不会引来更多？
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 那个notify.pl正常情况，放在~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/就应该能自动加载了吧？
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: 应该是
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 如果没加载的，一般是什么情况？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 有可能.
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: 我给的权限是644，可以的
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 手动加载
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 我一直悲剧的用手搞定 T_T
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你为啥那么杯具？
<delectate> pocoyo:  那个补丁，你搞定了？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 看看.irssi那个文件夹的权限
<pocoyo> delectate: 没有 听驴大的话 不搞了.
<delectate> pocoyo: lol
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 700也有影响？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 应该没有吧。。。
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 别跟她瞎扯了 人家说了手动加载的.
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 好吧
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 水牛鄙视你啦
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 你居然被这样的人鄙视了 诶 悲哀阿
<tenzu> jyf
<tenzu> jyf1987: 习惯了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: Warm_HUG你俩净瞎扯蛋
<hceasy> tenzu: 你好
<tenzu> hceasy: 再见
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你好 大侠
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你好 大牛
<hceasy> <tenzu> 再见-见-贱
<tenzu> hceasy: 论坛里疯你俩月
<pocoyo> hceasy: 哥 罩着你 别怕
<centerpoin> 我的debian怎么没有 ATI 545v 的显卡驱动啊。。郁闷死。下载了官方的驱动，效果更差了。。。
<ofan> hceasy: 警哥在.. 不怕
<jyf1987> 锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，对着C++，一调一下午；锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，调了一下午，BUG还得补；  锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，Bug刚补完，结构需重组；锄禾日当午，哪有coding苦，Bug改不完，无言见列祖。
<pityonline> tenzu: 好像那个不用手动加载就可以了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 能换一句 不能
<hceasy> <tenzu> 最近不在论坛出没
<tenzu> pityonline: 照理说放autostart里就可以
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 啥？
<pityonline> tenzu: 我是软链接过去的
<pityonline> tenzu: 不过我的那目录叫autorun
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 锄禾日当午
<tenzu> pityonline: 也可以 是autorun，我搞错了
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只是自动挂theme，notify不用了，太烦
<hceasy> <ofan> 看见疼猪,我不怕不怕啦,我神经比较大,不怕不怕不怕啦
<tenzu> hceasy: 你以为你是郭美美啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 我还没找着顺手的theme
<tenzu> pityonline: 我一直用revolutionaryv2
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 随你
<hceasy> <tenzu> 唱 男人哭吧哭吧不是罪 的不一定就是刘德华
<jyf1987> 也有可能是唐僧么？
<hceasy> <tenzu> 跑了?
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 嗯嗯
<jyf1987> hceasy: 你就从小学一直弄到大学 最后就结婚了？
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 中间初中分开过一段
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 现在才高三
<pityonline> tenzu: 以前用过几个 theme 有的会乱掉显示界面
<pityonline> tenzu: 有空我试试你说的那个
<pocoyo> pityonline: P哥无处不在啊
 * hceasy 郁闷
<pocoyo> pityonline: 没有仔细看推啊
<pocoyo> hceasy: 手动打人名 帮你记得牢靠
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 帮我弄个推的号
<jyf1987> hceasy: 额 上大学记得换几个马子 别虚度了大学
<pityonline> pocoyo: I'll be always with you....
<pocoyo> pityonline: 3Q
<hceasy> pocoyo:我有个软件好像可以上
<pocoyo> hceasy: gtalk可以.上
<pityonline> pocoyo: 仔细看什么推
<pocoyo> pityonline: 有人掐饭去了
<hceasy> jyf1987:没想过
 * pityonline 今晚八点 Freenode 的 #ubuntu-cn 频道请到重量级嘉宾 Eric Miao 来给大家讲参与 Linux 内核开发。Eric Miao 是 Ubuntu Kernel Team 成员，是华人中对 Linux 内核贡献代码最多的一位。欢迎届时围观！
<pityonline> pocoyo: 哦，掐饭的看来真去了
<hceasy> pityonline 哪里可以围观?
<onshoestring> 你们用什么客户端
<jyf1987> hceasy: 额 上完大学别后悔
<pityonline> hceasy: 就在这里
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我也要去了.
<jyf1987> pityonline: 最近非法聚会是你主持的？
<hceasy> 呜呜
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我就是那样发的，不知道是不是这样招来的政治人士
<hceasy> <pityonline> 几点?
<pityonline> jyf1987: 我只是代发一下
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你不识字?
<pityonline> hceasy: 大哥
<hceasy> <pityonline> 我们晚上十二点才放学
<pityonline> hceasy: 睁大眼睛
<jyf1987> pityonline: 我们需要个 小巧的 精简的irc客户端 吸引人
<onshoestring> 不是happyron发的帖子么？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 高三的三 再加个五 就到点了
<onshoestring> 集会
<pityonline> jyf1987: irssi？
<jyf1987> pityonline: 大了 况且我说的是 给win上用的 吸引小白进来 好给他们布道 呵呵
<jyf1987> 我来学学 cpp + fltk看看能不能做出来
<pityonline> jyf1987: 晕，还布道
<pityonline> jyf1987: win 上直接用网页就好啊，还带声音的
<ofan> 有没有用2.6.35-23 运行一段时间后系统会锁死的？？
<Kandu> happyaron: 到時候講講 docbook 怎麼樣？
<ofan> 有没有用2.6.35-23内核 运行一段时间后系统会锁死的？？
<palomino|working> 没.. , ofan
<pityonline> pocoyo: 啥铁血？
<pocoyo> lainme: 有个犯欠的帖 找你 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=304316
<ofan> 太诡异了.. 我的会锁死
<jyf1987> pityonline: 想加附加功能嘛
<pocoyo> pityonline: 听起来比较v5
<pityonline> pocoyo: ……
<ofan> 但是system request可以用
<pityonline> jyf1987: 加啥附加功能？
<lainme> pocoyo: 看到了。。
<pocoyo> lainme: 必要的时候找 delectate 砍了他.
<jyf1987> pityonline: 暂时还想不到
<pityonline> jyf1987: 哈哈，我都想到了，偷菜嘛
<jyf1987> pityonline: 额
<jyf1987> 老子走先
<pocoyo> pityonline: 现在还流行偷菜么?
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这我不知道啊
<lainme> pocoyo: 算了吧，那要求也够变态，估计是急了
 * pityonline 悲摧地继续加班！
<dshbusiness> 加班？？有工资拿的，别悲催了……
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 被榨干
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: ....
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 想得美
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 每小时10￥都没有？ - -#
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: 0
<dshbusiness> 有啥不能想的……加班不给工资，还有天理吗
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 等你上班了就知道了
<pityonline> 很多单位加班都是倒休而不是给工资的
 * Warm_HUG pity哥
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: ？
<Kandu> pityonline: 那就違法了
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: 同情ing
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: got u
<dshbusiness> pityonline: ……没事没事……想想你在天朝，就想通了
 * pocoyo 各位 再贱 !
<pityonline> Kandu: 我完全可以不加班的，但活儿太多了
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 那你还加，我觉得这种加班通常都是吃力不讨好的
<Kandu> pityonline: 嗯，勞動法對這個有說的，通過安排過多的生產任務來讓人“自願加班”
<Kandu> pityonline: 是違法的
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 活儿太多
<dshbusiness> 干好了是你应该干的，干不好责任也是你的
<pityonline> Kandu: 不是人为安排的，近期工作量大，加上好多事，所以工作量赶不出来
<Kandu> pityonline: 這樣啊。那你活該
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 你工作后会体会更深
<pityonline> Kandu: ……
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 你看，我和 Kandu都这么认为，这种班不该加
<Wo-TaoYan> dshbusiness, 工作了，就不会这么想了....
<lazysnake> blueghost: xD
<blueghost> lazysnake:(
<mumu_> MinGWStudio在哪能下载？
<dshbusiness> Wo-TaoYan: 也许吧，幸亏我没工作，不然就像悲惨的 pityonline一样被这么压榨剩余价值了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 啥子哦
<Wo-TaoYan> dshbusiness,  你有什么价值呢？
<Wo-TaoYan> 说来听听~
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 迟了一个小时接儿子
<dshbusiness> 我个人的价值只是相对于我和我家人而言的
<pityonline> dshbusiness: Kandu 还有一部分是帮同事忙的
<dshbusiness> 我对于资本家而言，本身是没有任何价值的
<Wo-TaoYan> dshbusiness, 那你可以不用去给别人工作，打工的呀。
<wzlxx> ofan, urxvt的设置两个字体，是按先后顺序吗？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 伤心的是你儿子。orz
<dshbusiness> Wo-TaoYan: 对呀，但是我还得吃饭呢
<blueghost> lazysnake:(
<Wo-TaoYan> dshbusiness, 种地去。
<xxc> 哀
<dshbusiness> Wo-TaoYan: 农民不好当啊……现在地主太多
<xxc> 上大学好无聊阿
<xxc> 突然想退学了
<lazysnake> xxc: 什么专业？
<xxc> 想想到处都是地主,又不敢推
<xxc> 水土保持
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我晕哦。不用给我发信息就:'(
<xxc> lazysnake:?
<netbox> ??
<lazysnake> xxc: 不想上学就存点钱啊。比如黄金。
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩，也可以分开设置
<xxc> 好想法,03年想卖来这,如果卖就转大了
<xxc> 可惜,没买
<wzlxx> 哦，中文字体一直设置不好
<wzlxx> ofan, 哦，中文字体一直设置不好
<onshoestring> 你说废话么，要是05年买个涨30倍的股票，到07年低一抛，10万本金也能变300万。
<onshoestring> 回头看人人都能赚大钱 呵呵
<xxc> 就是阿,可惜大多数人没抛
<onshoestring> 你倒说说现在买什么能赚，不要说30倍。能赚一倍都不错了。
<Warm_HUG> xxc: 来我这里买地啊，这边又要兴土木了，一买一卖就赚钱了
<xxc> 哈哈...哪个是投机吧
<Warm_HUG> 这里身价上亿的老板就这么爆发的
<onshoestring> 07年炒股人那么多，现在多少人消失了。
<dshbusiness> 吃饭吃饭……钱这个东西，花了再赚，身体要紧……撤了……
<xxc> 问个问题,大家面对诱惑怎么办?
<xxxx> xxc: 金钱的诱惑?
<jgjgjgj> 看什么样诱惑
<Warm_HUG> xxc: 你给个诱惑先
<xxc> 我最大的诱惑就是玩
<xxc> 一会宿舍看见大家都在疯玩,我也就想玩了
<Warm_HUG> xxc: 没有压力的家伙
<xxc> ..压力.有啊.我一点都不想玩..可是感觉克制不住
<xxc> Warm_HUG:什么诱惑?
<Warm_HUG> xxc: any
<xxc> Warm_HUG:工作了?
<Warm_HUG> xxc: 算是吧
<blueghost> happyaron:) qt4.7 的打包正常了吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) qt4.7 的打包正常了吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) qt4.7 原来打包的不完整啊。 有几个库 没有 包含
<blueghost> happyaron:) 现在怎么样了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 现在 一直用的是 qt 官方的。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 在吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) 用 qt4 官方的， 是没问题。 但现在系统有两个 qt4 库， 一个 qt4 官方的， 一个 ubuntu 源的。 挺别扭
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 英文怎么样
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 帮我在 #ubuntu 上问一个问题
<blueghost> lazysnake:) " ubuntu 支持完整的 qt4.7 的库了吗? 之前 不完整， 缺少几个。 是否 qt4.7 在 ubuntu 上并不完全被支持。"
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 翻译这个
<blueghost> lazysnake:) " ubuntu qt 4.6 以前的版本， 貌似 都 完整被支持。 qt4.7 在 ubuntu 是否有 问题， 现在解决了吗？“
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 出来，帮我翻译
<blueghost> 都在吃饭吗？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 什么了
<lazysnake> 翻译什么哦
<blueghost> lazysnake:) " ubuntu 支持完整的 qt4.7 的库了吗? 之前 不完整， 缺少几个。 是否 qt4.7 在 ubuntu 上并不完全被支持。"
<blueghost> lazysnake:) " ubuntu qt 4.6 以前的版本， 貌似 都 完整被支持。 qt4.7 在 ubuntu 是否有 问题， 现在解决了吗？“
<blueghost> 翻译这两句
<lazysnake> blueghost: 中译英？
<NoIE> 某剧组在村庄外拍戏。间歇期间，一群扮演国民党军官和士兵的演员未卸装进村找厕所，在村口碰到一老农，向其打听厕所。老农激动地握着演员的手说：你们什么时候打回来的？先别上厕所了，我带你们去抓村干部吧，晚了这帮孙子就跑了！
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 对
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我倒哦。你这中文表述都有些小问题。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 意思明白吗? 按意思翻译啊
<Guest91630> ??
<mumu_> 请问MinGWStudio在哪能下载到？
<happyaron> blueghost: qt的问题，问 nihui
<iyten> mumu_: http://tinyurl.com/38echof
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是 ubuntu 的 qt4.7 问题呢
<happyaron> blueghost: 那也问他
<happyaron> blueghost: 我不知道。。。
<nihui> happyaron: ubuntu 得问 freeflying ....
<nihui> 又不是我打包的..
<happyaron> nihui: okay...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不是 qt 本身的问题。 是 ubuntu 10.10 中 qt 少了一些 库。不知道现在 改好了没与
<blueghost> nihui:) 哦
<blueghost> freeflying:) 能回答我的问题吗
<happyaron> nihui: 我用到qt的程序，vbox, okular, gwenview, smplayer, klines
<freeflying> blueghost, 少了什么
<blueghost> freeflying:) 一些 底层的 多媒体库。
<mumu_> iyten,多谢
<blueghost> freeflying:) 现在我装 qt4 官方的， 没问题
<blueghost> freeflying:) 等等， 我去看看 准确的
<iyten> mumu_: 可以google搜他的sf:http://sourceforge.net/projects/mingw/
<fengjian> 那个myqq2009其实还不错
<fengjian> 不会被封
<blueghost> freeflying:) QtMultimedia Module 这个。 这个模块下面的 库 都缺失。
<fengjian> 就是输入输出不行
<mumu_> 哦，在这里聊天是怎么对特定个进行回答的？
<happyaron> banban: 让你家del出个session吧。
<blueghost> freeflying:) 还有其他 一些 库 也没有。 如 浏览器 widget, phonon 也 不完整， 也是少了 一些 widget。
<soiamso> blueghost: 受限解码器？
<RabbitHair> 老大们用deadbeef吗
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是。 就是底层的库的， 和解码没关系。 qt4.6 以前似乎都不缺
<blueghost> soiamso:) 像 从 声卡 那捕捉 采样的。 那谢
<blueghost> soiamso:) audioInput, audioOutpu。 就是 发声的底层库
<hceasy> 开始讲课了么?
<blueghost> soiamso:) qt4 官网下载的， 都 完整。
<lazysnake> hceasy: 没
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你杯具了
<soiamso> blueghost: 你在KDE下用的吧
<hceasy> 八点我们正在上课啊
<Kandu> Does ubuntu deb repo contain whole libs of qt 4.7. Something(maybe some low-level media libs) seems to be missing after last upgrading on my computer. Qt 4.6 and the earlier version is complete. Then I download and install qt 4.7 from the official site, it works well
<lazysnake> soiamso: 她用的是gnome。似乎
<Kandu> 這樣問應該差不多啦吧
<happyaron> banban: ...
<happyaron> banban: 干嘛不让你家del出session
<hceasy> banban: 来了?
<blueghost> freeflying:) 在 qtcreator 中也缺失一个 qml 设计器
<blueghost> Kandu:) 谢谢
<blueghost> Kandu:) 感激
<freeflying> blueghost, #kubuntu-devel
<soiamso> blueghost: 所以很多开发的用arch
<hceasy> banban:
 * tenzu 祝del和banban早生贵子
<soiamso> blueghost: 不过arch 维护很麻烦
<hceasy> 祝del和banban早生贵子
<RabbitHair> 大大们有人用deadbeef吗
<banban> happyaron: 汗 。。。。
<hceasy> 怎么办...怎么办.....八点我们正上课呢
<banban> tenzu: 死鑫鑫
<hceasy> <banban> 哈哈
<happyaron> banban: 你俩出一个session，他不出就你出吧。
<banban> hceasy: 那就上课呗
<happyaron> banban: 娃哈哈
<hceasy> <banban> 脸红了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是使用的问题， 是编程的问题， 如果 用 ubuntu 源里的， 用不了那个些库。 而且如果不解决， 万一我要在 ppa 发布包含这些库的程序可能有问题。
<banban> happyaron: 我  我是菜鸟 :D
<happyaron> delectate: 你家banban说她是菜鸟，那你就是大牛了。
<hceasy> <banban> 不是有个人过来演讲么?
<delectate> happyaron: 我也是菜鸟，banban比我厉害多拉
<banban> happyaron: 那么多大牛 你随便请一个都比我们厉害的说
<soiamso> blueghost:  你用的是什么源？
<banban> hceasy: 哦哦
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头 今天谁讲阿
<hceasy> <delectate> <banban> 都真谦虚
<Destine> banban, 让你男人来一个呗。
 * tenzu 拜见你们两对
<banban> Destine: OMG 还是你和你家小蓉头来吧 嘿嘿
<happyaron> banban: 来过了。
<happyaron> banban: 该你们了。
 * hceasy 正在奸笑中
<Destine> banban, 嗯～
<delectate> happyaron: 请oneleaf吧～:P
<blueghost> soiamso:) 官方的啊。 并且 我在 ppa 以及 在google 找所有可能的地方， 都没有。
<happyaron> delectate: 他没时间
<banban> happyaron: 我只会K歌 那咱们来个K歌的节目 怎么样 嘿嘿嘿
<hceasy> <banban> ....
<soiamso> blueghost: static link ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 反倒 ubuntu 旧版的有一个疑似可用的。
<tenzu> 强烈要求神来讲，然后一群人围观
<delectate> banban: :)  唱的很好听呢
<happyaron> delectate: banban 你俩不出一个，让一叶怎么好意思拿年度最佳媒人奖啊。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么 static link?
<hceasy> 手机上irc真悲剧,没人甩我
<banban> hceasy: 你不是要去上课吗 小家伙
<tenzu> hceasy: 自作孽啊
<hceasy> 真悲剧啊真悲剧
<ofan> hceasy: 甩你～
<blueghost> soiamso:) 并且在ppa 中找到一些信息， 这个库 还在被测试就删除了。 貌似 ubuntu 10.10 出来后，qt4.7似乎都还没完全准备好
<hceasy> 真悲剧啊真悲剧 啊啊啊aa
<happyaron> delectate: 她唱得好听，你说的肯定也很好。
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头 不要让我们勉为其难嘛  别人会看笑话的说
<happyaron> delectate: 所以来个session吧。
<hceasy> 我刷屏啊我刷屏
<happyaron> banban: 你家del水平不烂的。
<happyaron> banban: 他的blog很不错。
<delectate> happyaron: 参考  banban 的意见～
<hceasy> 上课去
<happyaron> banban: 不要谦虚
<happyaron> banban: 过谦不是好孩子
<lwf808> hceasy, 怎么用手机上irc？我用mirggi，老是自动关闭
<blueghost> freeflying:) 帮我看看可以吗。 一直用 qt4 官方下载的， 有点麻烦。
<happyaron> banban: 赶快出一个session吧
 * tenzu 也觉得del的blog香裆不错
<banban> happyaron: 另请高明吧 真的
<happyaron> ...
<banban> tenzu: 死鑫鑫 那你怎么不去出个session阿
<freeflying> blueghost, 最近没时间 :) 你到 #kubuntu-devel里问问
<tenzu> banban: 我只能讲讲动作片
<happyaron> banban: 干嘛这样啊
<delectate> banban: 支持 ！让tenzu来个session
<happyaron> banban: 出个session吧
<orangesea> 　/topic
<happyaron> tenzu: 没事，我们支持你，让他俩出。
<fengjian> 兄弟们
<banban> happyaron: 好吧 我用沉默表示抗议吧
<dshbusiness> 今晚还有讲座？
<Kandu> happyaron: 到時候講講 docbook 如何？
<happyaron> banban: 呃。ban*2 啊，沉默啥。
 * tenzu 坚决拥护老小和悦姐！
<happyaron> Kandu: 你可以讲？
<fengjian> 测试下那个myqq2009-readline补丁吧
<banban> tenzu: 死鑫鑫
<Kandu> happyaron: 你講，我學
<ofan> greader的快捷键不能用了？？？？
<blambin> 为什么用客户端一直上不了啊，杯具。
<Kandu> happyaron: 最近為寫文檔犯愁呢 :P
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，我不会这个。。。
 * tenzu 再次祝del和banban幸福
<onshoestring> 今天八点讲什么？
<tenzu> 两边都不能得罪啊。。。
<blueghost> freeflying:) 哦。 中文的吗， 我正在 #ubuntu 中问。 没人鸟我。 这个问题，在网上找了许多。 所有有关 qt4.7库的源都不包含这个模块
<banban> tenzu: 你已经得罪了 以后不跟你玩了 :P
<blueghost> freeflying:) kubuntu 的也没有
<chris____> 谁有汇编的代码例子啊
<tenzu> banban: 我找del去玩
<ofan> blueghost: 你从官网上下个sdk不就完了
<Kandu> chris____: 找 ee 要
<delectate> tenzu: welcome
<chris____> Kandu: ee是谁？
<Kandu> chris____: ee 是匯編牛人
<chris____> 哇，
<dshbusiness> 嗯，问个问题，大家有没有平时写代码的时候必须在7到8个甚至是十几个以上的源代码文件中切换来切换去的经历？
<chris____> Kandu: ee是谁？
<Kandu> chris____: 我也不知道，分身無數，你找 i 字開頭的人問，“你是不是ee” 就行
<soiamso> blueghost: 你用官方的sdk 然后编译出来，没有那些库就不能 用了？
<chris____> ib-perl: 你是ee吗
<blueghost> ofan:) 我就是用的 官网的那个。 问题是 造成两个 副本。 一个为了解决依赖，在 ubuntu 源里安装的。 一个用来编程的。 并且，如果源不包含这些库， 我要发布程序到 ppa 就麻烦了， ppa 是在服务器上编译的
<lazysnake> 哈哈。你還真這樣問哦。
<adam8157> dshbusiness: 有
<blueghost> soiamso:) 在我这可以用。 因为我的机器有这些库呢。
<dshbusiness> adam8157: 那不是很痛苦，我每次都要在好几个gvim里切换来切换去
<lazysnake> ib-perl: 好像是bot。我上線，你隨時都在
<adam8157> dshbusiness: vim开tab啊...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 给别人用就麻烦了呢
<dshbusiness> adam8157: 有没有什么好办法解决的？
<adam8157> dshbusiness: 用tab外加Nerd_tree插件
<ofan> blueghost: 你直接把qt放到包里好了
<dshbusiness> adam8157: 嗯，好主意，我去看看
<blueghost> soiamso:) 在 ppa 打包的时候是个 坎。 别人从源里安装了程序，也是麻烦
<dshbusiness> Nerd_tree插件是干什么的？
<blueghost> ofan:) 但是 ppa 的打包是 服务器 编译的。 不是 上传二进制的。
<adam8157> dshbusiness: 我的map nnoremap to :tabnew<CR>
<blueghost> ofan:) 但是 ppa 的打包是 服务器 编译的。 不是 直接上传 deb 的
<happyaron> roylez: 来个session推广你的zsh如何？
<ofan> blueghost: 你能上传文件 不就能上传二进制文件么。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 应该把主席的cli工具都拿出来亮亮
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，但是得让他自己亮啊。
<dshbusiness> adam8157: 哦，关键是vim好多插件不会用，而且那个如何开tab我死也记不住
<soiamso> blueghost: 如果是发个客户的只能static link 发布吧
<lubcat> 还没开始呢吧。
<fengjian> 直接缓冲区
<fengjian> 怎么着都不需要开多个gvim
<blueghost> ofan:) 问题 是 ppa 不接受啊。 只接受 源码，然后在服务器编译不同 cpu 平台的版本， i386,amd64的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 贡献个session，讲讲网络安全
<blueghost> ofan:) happyaron 是老师， 你问他就知道了
<fengjian> 实在烦了，换emacs..
<adam8157> dshbusiness: 所以我设置了快捷键, tags和cscope也都是跳到新分割的窗口
 * iyten 眼皮都耷拉了，啥时候开始讲座啊，还有半小时
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不接受，你可以骗它啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你是说静态链接吗?? 那也要服务器的源有这个库才能链接啊
<adam8157> dshbusiness: 横向竖向分割我也经常用
<ofan> blueghost: 那你就解决静态问题
<ofan> blueghost: 解决qt包问题
<dshbusiness> adam8157: 哦，好的，我现在去试试，屏幕分太小就看着不爽了
<Kandu> blueghost: ubuntu 真悲劇
<blueghost> ofan:)  你是说静态链接吗?? 那也要服务器的源有这个库才能链接啊
<ofan> blueghost: qt貌似不能静态链接
<ofan> blueghost: 开源版的
<blueghost> ofan:) 是 将 源码 上传 到 ppa 上， 编译是在服务器中编译的。
<vicwjb> 终于能赶上一回课堂了
<blueghost> ofan:) 然后打包。
<fengjian> lgpl只可以动态链接
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不会
<gebjgd> happyaron: 讲讲cuda倒是行
<Kandu> happyaron: ppa 打包應該支持打包時下載再編譯吧。寫到 rules 裡面就ok吧
<fengjian> 静态的必须也开源
<blueghost> ofan:) 而且抛开这些。 我用也别扭。 我的系统有两个 qt4.7。一个单纯只为解决 依赖而已
<blueghost> ofan:) 另一个是我编程用的。
<xxc> 今晚有讲座?
<blueghost> 运行库就有两套在我机器里
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那讲讲吧
<happyaron> Kandu: 不知道是不是支持。
<Kandu> happyaron: 官方源不包含， blueghost 的問題貌似只能這麼做了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 给钱
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没钱
<soiamso> Kandu: 所以才有了arch 吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 一小时10欧
<Kandu> soiamso: arch確實很爽快
<happyaron> gebjgd: 回国殴10次可以。:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不是要我把这些库在ppa打包 就行了。 也算 做贡献了
<happyaron> vicwjb: 应该是。
<happyaron> blueghost: 应该是
<happyaron> vicwjb: 抱歉发错。
<netphi> .........
<ugoubuntu> ubuntu 管理员 身份 开启资源管理器  怎么做？ 资源管理器是 什么名字？
<vicwjb> happyaron: 。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么时候我 将 qt4.7 在 ppa 中打包。
<vicwjb> linux里有资源管理器这说法吗？
 * blueghost 想想就可怕
<maonx> 今天 怎么回事，用Pidgin挂MSN老跳出来验证没通过 。。
<Kandu> 不錯，缺的庫打個包。然後你的程序再寫個依賴為這個包
<ugoubuntu> vicwjb: 恩，就是那个浏览器嘛～不知怎么称呼
<Kandu> blueghost: 都弄到你 ppa 裡面去。這樣依賴都沒問題
<vicwjb> ugoubuntu: 文件管理器？？
<ugoubuntu> vicwjb: 哦,对
<blueghost> Kandu:) 但问题是， qt也算一个基本的库啊。 ubuntu 10.10 应该官方解决的。 qt4.6 以前的都没出现这些个问题
<delectate> maonx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304343&p=2127372#p2127372
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<ofan> blueghost: qt模块在重组
<blueghost> Kandu:) ubuntu 10.10 默认的 qt 就是 4.7 的。 我怀疑 10.10 出现后， qt4.7 还没准备好
<delectate> ugoubuntu: gnome-system-monitor
<redcap> 今天是不是讲课啊~？
<soiamso> blueghost: 10.10就是一个实验版本
<ugoubuntu> delectate: 啊,谢谢啊～
<semaphore__> 讲座什么时候开始
<blueghost> ofan:) 那应该不关 ubuntu 的事 。 怎么解释在 qt 官网安装的，都包含呢。
<redcap> 今天是有讲座吧。
<lazysnake> ^K^呛了
<blueghost> ofan:) qt官网 安装的 包含这些的。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 实验版本??? ubuntu 不会 实验 qt 吧
<soiamso> blueghost: 报错了吧？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么报错了
<redcap> 。。。。咋没人。。知道？
<soiamso> blueghost:  bug
<ofan> blueghost: 你仔细去分析一下qt的包  总比在这浪费时间强
<redcap> happyaron,是今天讲内核么·？
<maonx> delectate: 解决 ：） 谢了~
<blueghost> ofan:) 我分析过了啊，结论就是----------------------------------------------ubuntu 10.10 默认包含的 qt4.7 不完整
 * maonx 在用notify-send的 知道这里面可以用<span></span> 里面有多少属性可以用，比如color
<happyaron> redcap: 是的
<redcap> waiting..........
<ofan> blueghost: 那你去报bug
<blueghost> ofan:) 我就是想知道 过了那么久了，这个问题是否被解决了
<blueghost> ofan:) 在ppa 中看到有人报了。 不过不知道怎么在ubuntu中怎么报
<blueghost> 不知道怎么在ubuntu报 bug
<happyaron> blueghost: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%94%99%E8%AF%AF%E6%8A%A5%E5%91%8A
<semaphore__> 今天讲内核开发的哪部分
<^k^> ⇪ title: 错误报告 - Ubuntu中文
<happyaron> semaphore__: 不了解
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢了， 用中文 可以的吗
<happyaron> blueghost: 不可以
<blueghost> ......
<SysHack> 今晚将啥
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 帮我去报错
<semaphore__> 请问讲座有声音可以听么
<lazysnake> blueghost: 倒。
<redcap> linux kernel
<jc> i listened that someone gives us a lesson about ubuntu every night
<blueghost> haldonn:) "直接在 Launchpad.net 上报告"， 我在那个网站就看到有人报过了。
<blueghost> happyaron:) "直接在 Launchpad.net 上报告"， 我在那个网站就看到有人报过了。
<blueghost> 而且我的英文不好
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 帮我翻译
<ofan> blueghost: 发邮件催～ 打骚扰电话  保险给你搞好
<Kandu> jc: 等到8點就開始啦
<lazysnake> blueghost: 有人報過就不用報了啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 用中文 打可以吗
<ofan> blueghost: 劫持他亲属～
<lazysnake> blueghost: 翻譯什麽哦
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 还是那个问题啊
<ofan> blueghost: goooooogle翻译
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你就用別人給你翻譯的那個啊
<ofan> blueghost: 你非要放到ppa里干嘛
<lazysnake> blueghost: 那個寫得不錯啊。比我的好
<ofan> ppa下载那么慢
<jc> Kandu, what is the lesson about
<blueghost> ofan:) 自己用也麻烦
<lazysnake> 實話說，我上launchpat（好像是這樣寫的）也是很慢。
<semaphore__> linux kernel
<Kandu> jc: 今天是講 Linux 內核開發
<blueghost> ofan:) 我说过了， 我机器中就有两套 qt4.7。别扭
<dshbusiness> 今天讲内核开发？？？谁讲？？
<semaphore__> eric miao
<ofan> blueghost: 两套就两套呗
<blueghost> ofan:) 恶心啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我换 linux 了
<Kandu> blueghost: 自己打包唄。我用到的開發工具基本上都是自己編譯打包的
<SysHack> 晚上讲kernel啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) redhat 的 发行版 叫什么
<ofan> blueghost: 代码托管到网站上，谁爱用谁下
<blueghost> Kandu:) 关键是要打包我上游
<blueghost> Kandu:) 关键是要打包 qt4 的啊
<ofan> blueghost: hatred
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我决定背叛 ubuntu 了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 矢志不移啊
<SysHack> blueghost: why？
<Kandu> blueghost: 那就打包 qt4 唄。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我們悄悄說吧
<jc> Kandu, This is the first time here to listen to the talk. I am a fresh person who is learning ubuntu, i am afraid that i can't understand the complex part
<lazysnake> jc: 你說中文嗎
<SysHack> 我背叛小企鹅了
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 不过 Fedora 好像 打包有点麻烦
<Kandu> jc 我們都一樣。有時候講很難的東西大家聽不懂也有的
<semaphore_> test
<Kandu> jc: 能學的學，不理解的地方就提問 :)
<lazysnake> blueghost: gentoo orz
<vicwjb> 文字版  还是语音的？
<blueghost> Kandu:) 好像在做重复功啊。 如果 ubuntu 解决了，qt4.7完整了， 就不需要 了啊
<blueghost> ‘【=p
<redcap> 介绍一下讲师。。。
<chris____> vim怎么撤销删除啊？快捷键，
<tcpct> ！一叶也在
<SysHack> ubuntu的源里 没rpm-build 。。。
<lazysnake> 俗話說，外行看熱鬧，內行看門道。我屬于外行:-D
<semaphore_> C-R
<dshbusiness> 今天的讲座看起来会不错，我就不去自习了
<jc> lazysnake, i just have installed ubuntu the moment. i hav't  install the chinese typewriting
<semaphore_> 还有5分钟九开始了么
<semaphore_> 老师到了么
<blueghost> dshbusiness:) 听什么讲座，+
<Kandu> blueghost: 嗯。現在你就考慮別的發行版用戶好了。ubuntu 用戶的話，發個聲明讓他們自個兒下庫去唄
<dshbusiness> 据说是讲内核开发相关
<lazysnake> jc: 不是吧。有中文輸入法呢。ibus
<icesword> 什么啊
<icesword> 什么字体啊 那是
 * edison0354 今天强势听天书！
<blueghost> dshbusiness:) 听什么讲座，努力使自己成为讲师，让别人听你演讲
<lazysnake> jc: 對了，還有雲輸入法
<Kandu> blueghost: 這是沒辦法的呀。都 bug 了，能怎麼辦
<SysHack> jc: but the chinese typewrrting installed by default
<iyten> jc: 可以英文环境安装中文输入法的
<happyaron> 今天的chair 是 ericm|ubuntu，也就是之前介绍的Eric Miao
<delectate> 转：锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，对着C＋＋，一调一下午
<wars> 内核开发
<blueghost> Kandu:) 谢了
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢了
<ericm|ubuntu> 大家好 :-)
<dshbusiness> blueghost: 会有那么一天的，最近实在是没时间
<edison0354> delectate: 看过了
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 谢了
<happyaron> 讲的时候请大家安静，提问时间开始之后再提问。
<semaphore_> 好
<edison0354> ericm|ubuntu: 好！
<jc> lazysnake, ok.thanks.i will install it at the right time
<ofan> 开始了！
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢谢了
<blueghost> freeflying:) 谢谢谢谢了
<wars> 还是happy讲吗
<ericm|ubuntu> 开始了?
<MeaCulpa> 真， 善， 忍
 * blueghost 被儿子拉去吃饭
<lazysnake> 上個廁所。好緊張哦
<ericm|ubuntu> freeflying到了没?
<semaphore_> 。。。
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 可以等20点开始
<ericm|ubuntu> lazysnake, .....
<SysHack> jc: you can use the key ctrl and space to alter it
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 大家先热热身，:)
<Destine> ericm|ubuntu, freeflying 有点事情，恐怕不能来。
<edison0354> wars: 不是
<redcap> 有点乱
<hxc> 还有三分钟呢
<blu10ph> Hello~
<wrll1314> 时间到了呢
<csslayer> 手机上irc
<ericm|ubuntu> Destine, 这个家伙
<jc> SysHack, not really.I can't
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 一会儿您讲的时候我会把频道+m，开始提问的时候去掉就好。
<soiamso> wrll1314: ntp.org
<hxc> 手机可以上吗
<wrll1314> 老师来了没
<edison0354> ericm|ubuntu: 山东人阿？
<ericm|ubuntu> edison0354, 不是
<wrll1314> 我也用手机上呢
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 你能看见所有人说的话，频道+z 了，:)
<edison0354> ericm|ubuntu: 那是上海的这个？
<redcap> 湖北人·？
<lazysnake> ericm|ubuntu: i'm back.
<ericm|ubuntu> edison0354, 上海的
<edison0354> ericm|ubuntu: google你的ID出来无数个……
<SysHack> 帮我t掉 sean^king吧
 * ericm|ubuntu 寒，被人肉了
<freeflying> 热烈欢迎 ericm|ubuntu 大拿
<ofan> 鼓掌～
<redcap> 鼓掌
<SysHack> freeflying: 北京土著？
<edison0354> ericm|ubuntu: 额，复旦的……
 * happyaron Eric Miao 是 Ubuntu Kernel Team 成员，哈哈。
<ericm|ubuntu> freeflying, 不要捣乱
<Destine> freeflying, 你。。。为啥刚才还有事现在就到了。。。
 * edison0354 鼓掌
<redcap> 介绍。。。一下吧。。
<iyten> 预测今晚160+
<liunx> 来报个到，
<vicwjb> 鼓掌 今天第一次有时间听  兴奋阿
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 时间到了，请开始吧，哈哈
<ericm|ubuntu> 今天不讲内核，讲讲怎么参与内核开发
<ericm|ubuntu> 首先声明一下Hubert Xu同学才是华人在kernel贡献最大的同学
<ericm|ubuntu> 他是我的偶像，我是他的铁杆粉丝，我就是挤进前排看看热闹的
<ericm|ubuntu> 今天被freeflying拉过来热场的，说说如何参与Linux内核开发
<ericm|ubuntu> tcpct, 这里怎么算开始啊?
<ericm|ubuntu> 我已经很努力地说了.... :-)
<happyaron> :)
<ericm|ubuntu> 我也就跟大家随便交流下，主要是相互学习，
<ericm|ubuntu> 我就说说我的经验吧，原来在Intel/Marvell做PXA/Xscale这一块的
<ericm|ubuntu> 主要用在PDA上，大家见过过气的Palm以及Motorola的A1200这一系列的手机，就是用的这款CPU
<ericm|ubuntu> 做着做着发现老跟着Kernel升级很被动，Kernel都升级到2.6.14了，我们还在搞2.6.9
<ericm|ubuntu> 那会儿还跟MontaVista有合作，还搞过2.4，PXA27x上就有些客户用2.4，极其崩溃
<ericm|ubuntu> 后来我跟老板说这么搞不行，我们要把我们做的东西推到mainline里面去
<ericm|ubuntu> edison0354, 还好吧，我是讲故事类型的
<ericm|ubuntu> 那会儿大家的反应有两种:
<ericm|ubuntu> 1) mainline kernel 唉，都是很牛B的代码，很牛B的人在搞
<ericm|ubuntu> 其实现在想想也不都是牛人，我这样的庸枝俗粉一堆
<ericm|ubuntu> 2) 搞mainline kernel很非主流，伺候好客户就行了
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以一开始我很寂寞的，不过好在老板非常支持，有了加薪的动力，做事情就卖力了
<ericm|ubuntu> 一开是的确很难，ARM的社区人头不熟，发点patch就被弹回，大致理由有如下:
<ericm|ubuntu> 1) 你回去仔细看下 Documentation/CodingStyle
<ericm|ubuntu> 2) 你这个代码会break其他人的你知不知道
<ericm|ubuntu> 3) 这个代码怎么这么烂? 你能不能搞个好点的版本
<ericm|ubuntu> wars, 等下别急，我循序渐进哈
<ericm|ubuntu> 基本上一遍一遍的改，好在有加薪的动力，否则真的很难伺候的
<ericm|ubuntu> 不过几次之后就好多了，主要是
<ericm|ubuntu> 1) 你听了建议，看了资料，学习到了东西
<ericm|ubuntu> 2) 你人头熟了，一个patch改个十遍，人家也不好意思再拒绝了
<ericm|ubuntu> 有时候实在看不下去你的patch，人家也会帮你改改
<ericm|ubuntu> 3) 当然了，最原因是因为你更加了解这个社区的很多 "潜规则"，比如：谁是老大，要谁点头，找谁review，等等
<ericm|ubuntu> 反正这个潜规则，相信大家都是高手
<ericm|ubuntu> 好了，故事讲完了
<ericm|ubuntu> 总结下如何参与吧，主要是找对方向的问题
<ericm|ubuntu> 1. 最好的切入点是结合你自己的工作，
<ericm|ubuntu> 比如你搞网络这块的，就可以看看协议栈阿，优化阿，网络设备阿什么的
<ericm|ubuntu> 然后就是关注kernel里面的动态啊，大家订下linux-kernel的mailing list
<ericm|ubuntu> wars，那就可以结合你的研究方向
<ericm|ubuntu> 不过linux-kernel这个邮件列表内容太多，大家可以订各个子系统的，更有针对性
<ericm|ubuntu> wars, 这个.... 和kernel的相关性你可以仔细研究一下的 :-)
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, 通常不会
<ericm|ubuntu> 2. 另一个比较好的切入点是修复bug，特别是和你硬件相关的
<ericm|ubuntu> 大家都是用ubuntu的，可以多多参与ubuntu的bug修复
<ericm|ubuntu> 比如今天买了个新的笔记本啊，Ubuntu装上去声音没有了
<ericm|ubuntu> 没有声音怎么能行呢，看"片子"的时候没有叫声就不生动了么
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, 哦 - 没关系，用户可以培养么
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以修复声音问题一般都是比较紧迫的，很有动力的
<ericm|ubuntu> 声音问题一旦修复好，看片子的时候当然也是很给力的
<ericm|ubuntu> 那对于Ubuntu来说，大家可以上 bugs.launchpad.net 来报告自己的问题
<ericm|ubuntu> ubuntu下面也有report bug的工具
<ericm|ubuntu> tcpct, 还没有呢
<happyaron> 现在正在讲。
<ericm|ubuntu> 首先要看看是不是有重复的bug，有没有已经解决的bug，或者有没有workaround
<Destine> Freebuilder, 在讲课。
<ericm|ubuntu> 因为Bug实在太多, 而且kernel team的人 (也就是我们) 除了修Bug，还有很多其他事情要做，所以大家可能看到有些Bug进展不大，但其实我们是很忙的 :)
 * happyaron 频道 +m 了，只有op和voice的人说话才会被所有人收到。其他人说话只有op可见。
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以我们鼓励大家能够参与到Kernel开发修复工作中
<ericm|ubuntu> 最普遍的问题就是显示，声音和ACPI
<ericm|ubuntu> 就我跟人感觉，大家从声音和ACPI的问题下手更容易一些
<ericm|ubuntu> s/跟人/个人
<ericm|ubuntu> 声音的话，现在大部分硬件都是符合Intel HDA标准的
<ericm|ubuntu> Intel HDA是属于Intel为数不多的比较有条理的，而且还算是有点规范的 (就是各个厂商不至于乱来的) 的标准
<ericm|ubuntu> 但问题还是很多，为什么呢? 因为很多配置还是要靠猜，BIOS给你的配置也不一定靠谱
<ericm|ubuntu> 好在如果你了解 Intel HDA，然后结合实际的硬件也能猜个八九不离十
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以声音是个好开始
<ericm|ubuntu> 大家看到 sound/pci/hda/ 下面很多文件里面有很多 snd_pci_quirk 这个结构 (内核代码里面)
<ericm|ubuntu> 这些就是不同机器上不同的非标准配置，或者是workaround
<ericm|ubuntu> 是的，所以有很多问题，但一旦了解了，修复起来也比较直观
<happyaron> wars: 等一下再提问吧。
<ericm|ubuntu> wars, 通常没什么关系
<ericm|ubuntu> pityonline, linux/sound/pci/hda/
<ericm|ubuntu> pityonline, 是在内核代码里面要另外下载的
<ericm|ubuntu> 这种 Sound 相关的Patch 就特别容易被 mainline 接受，改动也不大，很直观
<ericm|ubuntu> 也不影响kernel其他部分，而且还支持了一款硬件
<happyaron> kilior1: 稍等再提问
<ericm|ubuntu> vicwjb, 其实我已经在copy/paste了
<ericm|ubuntu> ACPI也是个很好的例子，ACPI之所以混乱是因为 Intel 的规范还不够厚
<ericm|ubuntu> 700多页的文档太不给力了，要我看，2000页起
<ericm|ubuntu> 当然，传说微软也在使坏
<ericm|ubuntu> 还有这些个 windows mind only 的 BIOS 程序员
<ericm|ubuntu> 在座有做 BIOS 的先说声抱歉了哈
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以 ACPI 出的问题也很多，但一旦了解了规律也都比较好解决，
<ericm|ubuntu> 而且很容易进kernel
<ericm|ubuntu> 道理和声音的问题一样
<ericm|ubuntu> 关于Debuggin ACPI/Sound，可以从这里入手:
<ericm|ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<ericm|ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ericm|ubuntu> 这里有个程序，是我们组的BIOS/ACPI牛人cking做的一个BIOS/EFI/ACPI的分析测试软件
<ericm|ubuntu> https://launchpad.net/firmware
<ericm|ubuntu> 大家可以运行一下，找找自己机器上的问题，然后尝试解决
<ericm|ubuntu> 方向找好后就是要理解社区的 "潜规则" 了，这里有篇很好的文章
<ericm|ubuntu> http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/how-participate-linux-community
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Participate in the Linux Community | Linux Developer Network
<ericm|ubuntu> Jonathan Corbet写的 (lwn.net的主编)，这哥哥每年都做keynote，主要内容就是又有多少多少kernel developer加入了社区
<ericm|ubuntu> 他对于潜规则的理解那是相当得深入
<ericm|ubuntu> 包括内核开发周期，各个子系统，如何提交patch等等
<ericm|ubuntu> 好了，今天就说到这里，主要看看大家有什么问题
<Warm_HUG> ericm|ubuntu: 以前的笔记本合盖不关闭显示器，知道是acpi问题，自己能够尝试解决，可是现在都不知道怎么从哪里下手了，因为kernel都无法识别硬件事件产生的信号了。这种情况怎么下手？
<Destine> 现在大家可以开始提问。
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, 你还想听哪方面的?
<ericm|ubuntu> Warm_HUG, 现在应该还是ACPI的问题 :-)
<liunx> ？
<ericm|ubuntu> 不过可能ACPI的版本更高了
<liunx> 不会吧
<Warm_HUG> ericm|ubuntu: 可以使用之前的工具debug么？
<SysHack> 话说 我的笔记本不能待机
<onshoestring> 今天不是讲座么？
<ericm|ubuntu> Warm_HUG, 不知道是什么工具
<adam8157> ericm|ubuntu: 可不可以讲下源码阅读的问题, 怎样能较轻松些, 现在不知道如何下手...
<lanpice> 我的也不能待机，一待机就无法恢复
<edison0354> 我的不能休眠……
<pityonline> ericm|ubuntu: 以前ubuntu 9.04的时候我的笔记本一些额外的按键是可以驱动的，但后来的版本都不能驱动那些额外的键了，这属于内核改动的问题吗？
<Warm_HUG> ericm|ubuntu: 刚刚你提到的
<Destine> onshoestring, 现在是提问时间，chair是 ericm|ubuntu
<onshoestring> 我一次都没听过，今天变瞎聊了？
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, vim + 高亮比较好，还有cscope/ctags
<wars> update-manager -d之后能看到11.04 和升级，但是升级过程中出现：
<wars> W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , E:有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。
<adam8157> pityonline: 那个是x在管, keymap
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<jc> ericm|ubuntu, 什么时候能将vim深入的讲一下吗
<wars> 郁闷
<blu10ph> 讲完了...现在是提问时间~
<ericm|ubuntu> 不能休眠的原因有很多
<chris____> 怎么让vim的背景透明啊
<wars> 怎么解决啊
<ericm|ubuntu> 有些设备驱动程序出错，有些是BIOS的问题
<lanpice> 我也想知道，一直不能待机
<pityonline> adam8157: 我的那些键与keycode，keysym都对应不上了，所以都失灵了
<ericm|ubuntu> 有些ACPI给的指示不对
<adam8157> ericm|ubuntu: 你说的我都在用, 我的意思是几十兆的代码, 从哪里开始看...我准备从头文件看起
<SysHack> 我的据说是显卡问题。
<wars> update-manager -d之后能看到11.04 和升级，但是升级过程中出现：
<wars> W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , W:无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/n ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found
<wars> , E:有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 请问你平时是用什么方法调试内核的
<wars> 升级出错、
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, 我觉得做笔记，看看调用序列比较有用，还有看你对哪一块感兴趣
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 能否有些好的内核单步调试教程推荐， x86 和arm的
<jc> anyone who use gnuplot
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel 太大了，没有人能看完
<jc> anyone who use gnuplot
<chris____> lazysnake: 可是我换了一个color scheme就变成透明的了，难道是哪个color。vim里的设置？
<ericm|ubuntu> wars, 那是网络问题吧
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 平时你用哪些工具调试内核
<lanpice> ericm|ubuntu: 另外有个比较奇怪的问题，我的笔记本系统运行2,3个小时后C+A+Fn就无法进入终端了
<wars> 不是
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, printk
<Destine> jc, it is classroom time, plz ask in #ubuntu
<SysHack> ericm|ubuntu: 看自己感兴趣的 用得到的 我觉得就ok了
 * pocoyo 崩溃了
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, 还是printk用的多，一般我们也不推荐单步，主要还是看程序，很多问题都是能看出来的
<jc> Destine, Is it the talk time
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu,  KDB or OOPS or ...
<arinya> ericm|ubuntu: 最烦的就是有时候kernel升级，本来好好的休眠功能就脆弱起来
<kernel_thread> 。。。
<wars> 用了好几次都出现这种情况 我在台式机上装的netbook
<ericm|ubuntu> 但前提是要对代码理解比较透彻
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, KDB其实我都不用的
<muzuiget> vim 背景问题我写过 http://qixinglu.com/archives/after_vim_exit_terminal_background_problem
<^k^> ⇪ title: 退出Vim后终端背景色问题 | 七星庐
<lanpice> ericm|ubuntu: 可能是最新的NV260驱动的问题，不装驱动的话什么事也没有。10.04也没事，10.10就开始冒出这个问题了。 改了下配置能显示终端了，但是运行时间长点就无法进入终端了
<ericm|ubuntu> arinya，是的，每次kernel升级都或多或少会有大的改动影响倒其他地方
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 如果我想跟踪一个应用程序是如何调用到我驱动的某个函数的，printk可以完成么
<ericm|ubuntu> 所以kernel对于patch的质量要求还是比较高的
<Destine> jc, if your question does not concern kernel, you may want to ask later. if yes, plz go ahead.
<Thruth> As for keeping a track of kernel development, are there any handy online sources besides the subscription-required LWN? Thank you.
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, 更多的我们用ftrace
<ericm|ubuntu> Thruth, there are a bunch of them including lwn.net
<pityonline> 今天167人了
<wars> :-)
<darkstar_> ericm|ubuntu, ubuntu安装的时候是没有安装source文件的吗？要自己下载吗？
<Destine> pityonline, 刚才171了。
<iyten> pityonline: 171
<lazysnake> pityonline: 171的，
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 例如，我想研究alsa audio子系统， 用aplayer应用程序发起请求，然后想知道他都调用了哪些内核驱动函数
<RavenChan> pityonline: 有神牛到场什么的
 * pityonline shy...
<ericm|ubuntu> darkstar_, 缺省不安装的
<RavenChan> pityonline: = =?
<pityonline> RavenChan: 啥神牛？
<RavenChan> pityonline: eric= =
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, alsa 分上下两层的
<jc> Destine, ok.newbie observes the rule
<pityonline> RavenChan: 啊哈
<blu10ph> lol
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 应用程序调用系统调用，然后内核根据应用的请求去调用对应驱动的API, 现在我没有一个好的方法跟踪，系统调用后内核做了哪些事情，然后再去调用驱动的
<ericm|ubuntu> alsa-lib，和 kernel 之间打交道还是 read/write 什么的
<arinya> ericm|ubuntu: 可是这个hibernation对于本本又很重要。你遇到过吗？原来10.04开始不行，后来kernel升级后好像解决了，现在10.10又不稳定（多来几次就容易出问题）
<delectate> 问个开源协议上的问你题：如果基于现在的某个版本内核，逐行替换为私有代码，是否还必须开源？
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, ftrace是个很好的工具你可以google一下
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, thanks
<ericm|ubuntu> arinya, 是的，你可以看看bugs.launchpad.net上有没有类似的bug，然后看看进展
<darkstar_> ericm|ubuntu, 内核树的建立怎么感觉跟内核编译差不多来着- -！
<wars> 10.10 我安了padre 一直不能运行
<ericm|ubuntu> delectate, 那个是代码相似度的问题，还是违背GPL的
<ericm|ubuntu> darkstar_, 内核树的建立是什么意思?
<wars> perl 编译器 padre
<NoIE> 请问，闲聊时间到了吗？
<kernel_thread> ericm|ubuntu, 再请教一个问题，内核版本的不断升级，内核驱动如何维护， ARM Linux Kernel比较好的mail list有哪些，多谢
<pityonline> NoIE: 可以提问
<ericm|ubuntu> NoIE，现在就是闲聊时间
<wars> 一打开就没了
<RavenChan> ericm|ubuntu: acmer?
<NoIE> afa 写道 "Kerneltrap报道，Linux内核创始人Linux Torvalds在回复内核邮件列表“efi e820内存映射的patch”的帖子中问道：“why?”随后，他又把EFI——BIOS的后继者——称为“other Intel brain-damage (the first one being ACPI)”（intel的又一次大脑进水，第一次是ACPI），他还说：“当然，最近30年来人类究竟变聪明了还是变傻了还是十分可疑的。时间还没长到进化出更大
<NoIE> 的大脑容量，但肯定是足以让大多数人无法理解硬件是如何工作的了。”"
<delectate> 如果是根据现有内核，重新开发一个完全不同的内核，但是驱动必须使用linux内核的，也被迫开源吗？
<darkstar_> ericm|ubuntu, 就是下个源码包。。make modules 他怎么也需要make xconfig的
<NoIE> 请问，ACPI和EFI真的很糟糕吗？
<ericm|ubuntu> kernel_thread, 通常内核升级会考虑到驱动升级，这就是驱动在mainline的好处
<ericm|ubuntu> NoIE, 不知道唉，换种技术可能好些，但没准更糟糕
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 请问在lucid上用natty的kernel，已经升级了alsa-*，声音输入遇到问题，这种情况下报bug会被解决吗？
<ericm|ubuntu> darkstar_, kernel先要配置
<edison0354> happyaron: 你悲剧……
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 应该会的
<delectate> ericm|ubuntu: 如果重新开发一个完全不同的内核，但是驱动必须使用linux内核的，也被迫开源吗？
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 这就是比较新的问题了，通常可能mainline里面也没有被解决，就是个很好的切入点
<edison0354> happyaron: 他们很多人的是输出有问题，然后重新编译驱动据说就行了……
<jervis> 求教，为何我装好gnome后不能打开jpg图片，说格式不能识别
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 2.6.36-1还可以用，2.6.37-2 -3 都有输入问题。
<ericm|ubuntu> delectate, 我的理解是这样，这是针对GPL的，不是kernel仅有的问题
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 输出没问题
<AndChatx|> 内核bug平时在哪交流？国内人多吗？
<happyaron> AndChatx|: 用户应该把bug报告给自己的发行版
<happyaron> AndChatx|: 如果确认是上游的问题，会有人提交给kernel.org
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 所以是个regression? 这种通常会比较好解决
<lazysnake> jervis: 圖片放到firefox能打開嗎
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<AndChatx|> 噢
<zmcbb30> oneleaf: 噢...是一叶么
<fracting> @ericm|ubuntu: 我使用清华同方k400的笔记本,在这篇文章 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=99582 中,提到k400上安装运行ubuntu的两个问题,一个是grub不能引导,一个是声卡不完全正常,虽然我现在按照文章中的指导解决了引导的问题,不过我希望能彻底解决,让其他使用k400的新手不会再遇到这个问题,但是我目前的水平还没办法去修改grub或者
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<Warm_HUG> ericm|ubuntu: acpi_listen探测不到硬件事件，该怎么去debug呢？
<zmcbb30> 晚上好
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 暖坏
<wars> 改字体试试
<jervis> 放到firefox能打开
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<AndChatx|> 0.1版本内核有阅读的必要吗？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 可以试试和grub社区联系一下
<jervis> 只有png能用图片查看器打开
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: ubuntu 674952
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 674952 in linux (Ubuntu) "natty kernel doesn't work with voice input by microphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674952
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪哥
<jervis> 其余jpeg, gif都不行
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 在开活动
<ericm|ubuntu> 有时候我们感觉很难的问题他们一下子就解决了，关键要把问题说清楚
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 啥活动 , 今晚人好多
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么吃包包30个
<Gun^Rose> zmcbb30: 晚上好
<lazysnake> jervis: 我不知道了。Viewnior 很好用。
<UU123> :-D
<ofan> 171~~
<ofan> 不少
<yhzm1314> 我路过的
<AndChatx|> 0.1版本内核有阅读的必要吗？
<fracting> @ericm|ubuntu :grub的问题网上都说是k400 bios的问题,那这种情况有没有可能通过修改grub解决的?用grub4dos就正常,不过一般发行版不是用grub4dos.如果开发者手中没有k400这台机器,有没有可能解决这个问题的?
<yhzm1314> 刚好听完课
<JuncoJet> yhzm1314 我刚才路过，说话被ban的
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 我现在看不出问题在哪
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 嗯。
<wars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 所以要看开发者是不是理解这个问题，需要用户和他多交流，把问题说清楚
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 生不逢时
<ericm|ubuntu> AndChatx|, 我觉得没什么必要，不过看着玩玩还是可以的
<wars> 明晚讲什么
<wars> ericm
<ericm|ubuntu> AndChatx|, 其实现在内核的代码已经很清晰了，主要是功能太多所以整个系统很大
<ericm|ubuntu> 光核心的代码其实也不多
<AndChatx|> 噢
<fracting> @ericm|ubuntu,谢谢!那声卡的问题呢?我应该到哪里报bug?或者你能不能给我个建议,直接联系哪位开发者可能效率会高些?
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, bugs.launchpad.net
<AndChatx|> 还有什么调试方面的技巧吗？
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, apport-bug
<ericm|ubuntu> AndChatx|, 主要靠看代码，猜，printk 验证，然后再看，再猜再printk :-)
<redcap> 说白了。。就是吧代码看熟了。
<fracting> @ericm|ubuntu 如果报到launchpad,会不会还需要由ubuntu的包维护者将bug转交给上游?这样效率会不会有些慢?
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 很多包都是ubuntu自己维护的，不用那么周折
<ericm|ubuntu> redcap, 看熟代码有助于写出高质量的patch
<iwohaoaini> insyde bios  跟linux兼容不好怎么办啊
<redcap> ericm,你工作是在国内吧？~
<ericm|ubuntu> redcap, 我在上海
<AndChatx|> 我没有方向，但想先了解内核源码结构，有什么好的开始方法，或者应该看些谁写的资料？
<ofan> ericm|ubuntu: 想问下内核开发社区对最近的那个NB补丁还有ck提供的补丁是怎么看的？
<redcap> ubuntu kernel team在上海。有很多人么·？
<ericm|ubuntu> ofan, 我没有关心这个唉
<ericm|ubuntu> redcap, 我们一共没多少人 :-/
<fracting> ericm|ubuntu,谢谢!我想汇报有关声卡的问题,k400笔记本 ,扬声器有声音,耳机没有声音,我用这行命令合不合适? ubuntu-bug alsa-utils
<ericm|ubuntu> redcap, 上海我还有另外一个同时
<redcap> ericm,就2人？
<UU123> :-D
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 你看看https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wars> 不喜欢上海
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 然后定位一下是pulseaudio/alsa还是kernel的问题
<fracting> @ericm|ubuntu 好的,谢谢指教,刚才比较晚来没有注意到之前讲的内容,我看清楚文档之后有问题再来请教
<ericm|ubuntu> fracting, 没问题
<hceasy> 现在能提问了?
<wars> 想知道明天讲什么、。。？
<wars> 呵呵
<pityonline> hceasy: 你睡着啦？
<dalian> 求助：我现在用的是ubuntu10.04 但屏幕分辨率很低
<RavenChan> ofan: 那个 auto grouping应该会吃的
<ericm|ubuntu> 关于报告问题可以看看这个: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<happyaron> hceasy: 提问半天了。。。
<RavenChan> ofan: ck的那个可能就不会
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 我们有中文的翻译么这个页面
<hceasy> <pityonline> 刚才上课去了
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 没有
<ofan> ericm|ubuntu: 额.. 是不是提交对基础部分的patch比如调度,io,filesystem等之类的，要比驱动的patch更难被接受？
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 普通的bug报告有，sound的没有
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%94%99%E8%AF%AF%E6%8A%A5%E5%91%8A
<^k^> ⇪ title: 错误报告 - Ubuntu中文
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 内核的sound和电源管理部分做的是不是还很不好
<abc> happyron有没有把讨论整理一下放论坛上？
<Guest91630> 请问acer 4741g 安装ubuntu10.04后 找不到broadcom802.11n怎么办
<ericm|ubuntu> ofan, 通常来说更难，因为是基础核心的部分，所以影响会比较大，对patch质量要求很高
<hceasy> <ericm|ubuntu> 弱弱的问下,你当初学习计算机语言是怎么个开始?
<happyaron> abc: 没有，我时间不够，周末会试试，但是没法保证。
<pityonline> Guest91630: 中文wiki上有关于编译bcm驱动的文章
<Guest91630> 哦
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 我所知道的windows的也不太好，都是一堆堆的workaround，但Linux的问题是获取硬件相关的资料很难
<hceasy> ....
<wars> 我是从python开始的
<ericm|ubuntu> hceasy, 我只懂点C
<redcap> asm肯定也得懂吧?
<hceasy> <ericm|ubuntu> ???!!!!
<wars> redhat起步的
<johann_> 语法错误 /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: 文件尾部有多余的无意义的数据
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 理解，所以最近ubuntu老搞硬件开发者大会，以后ubuntu对硬件驱动应该好于其他系统了
<johann_> 这个是怎么回事啊？
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 就是希望这些OEM/ODM们可以一起合作
<edison0354> wars: python起步……
<pityonline> Guest91630: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=%E9%85%8D%E7%BD%AEBroadcom%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87%E7%9A%84%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E7%BD%91%E5%8D%A1&variant=zh-cn
<edison0354> wars: 牛阿
<adam8157> ericm|ubuntu: 问个最简单的, tab还是空格? 内核开发者全tab?
<wars> 恩
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 是不是华裔的在提交patch的方面很没有优势， 好像debian很排斥华裔是吗
<edison0354> 今天机器人那边的网傲骄了？
<ericm|ubuntu> adam8157, tab
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<happyaron> platform_driver_: 没有啊。
<wars> python好学 简单
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 最近linus骂的memcpy事件，听说也是一个华裔打的patch
<adam8157> 果然. 考虑要不要回归传统..
<happyaron> platform_driver_: 大陆很多人都不知道流程。
<edison0354> happyaron: kk的标题机器人今天貌似没显示出来过标题
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 还好吧，主要是国内才开始做
<wars> 清晰 干练
<happyaron> edison0354: 取出来过啊。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我发的“错误报告”都取出来了。
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 这个换了不是华裔的也一样吧，Linus谈不上骂吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 失误……
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 是啊，现在就是流程和大量优秀的中国程序员不知道如何加入到内核开发
<pityonline> edison0354: 19:45 <@^k^> ⇪ title: 错误报告 - Ubuntu中文
<lainme> johann_: 看下是不是没有加“;”
<pityonline> edison0354: 我发的中文wiki的url比较长，而且被转了些东西，可能识别不了
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 这个中文做得很好很强大
<platform_driver_> 希望ubuntu上更多的普及内核相关知识和如何加入内核开发，这样的讲座多搞些哈
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<johann_> 要加 “；”哦？
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 好的
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 有个很菜的问题，kernel abi和程序的所谓abi兼容性是什么关系？
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: :)
<hceasy> <ericm|ubuntu> 如果不太懂计算机语言,又想参加开源的一些工作.什么合适?
<redcap> hceasy,装系统，测试。
<zkwlx> <ericm|ubuntu>, 请问pciehp是什么？我本子正常时pciehp_suspend ENTRY之后便待机，不正常的时候pciehp_suspend ENTRY之后立马pciehp_resume ENTRY
<happyaron> hceasy: 帮忙测试bug，翻译，帮助别人解决问题
<johann_> lainame：果然是，谢谢哈
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, kernel会export出一些symbol，每次都会计算hash值，如果函数改动了，就认为是abi不一样了
<Guest91630> 谢谢
<hceasy> <redcap> very nice
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 多谢
<platform_driver_> hceasy, 面向对象的思想和C语言是内核开发必备
<ericm|ubuntu> 因为依赖于这些函数的模块可能不能插入了
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 比如函数多了个参数什么的
<zandy> 终于连上了
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 那么是所有软件都要在那个内核上编译才行么？
<hceasy> 面向对象的思想和C语言是内核开发必备    ??面向对象??
<ericm|ubuntu> zkwlx, pcie hotplug? 这个你可以研究一下 :-)
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 我看好像随便拿个generic内核，只要驱动没问题，大部分程序都能跑。
<happyaron> hceasy: 面向对象，C，没错
<johann_> /bye
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 内核abi仅针对内核模块等，和上层libc以及更上面就没什么关系
<SysHack> conftest.c:52:26: error: minix/config.h: No such file or directory。 这个是怎么回事啊？
<csslayer> ericm|ubuntu 请问firmware怎么回事呢，似乎是经常规避gpl的方式？
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 是的
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 多谢，明白了
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 现在内核还是用swi实现系统调用么
<hceasy> 我就是个十九岁的高中生,只是比较爱好开源,想尽份力
<pityonline> hceasy: 支持！
<wars> 北京 还是有点冷
<edison0354> hceasy: aron也是高中生
<ofan> SysHack: 找不到头文件
<edison0354> wars: 不冷阿
<redcap> 恩北京有点冷。
<ericm|ubuntu> csslayer, firmware通常是binary的方式加载，不涉及到源代码的license
<pityonline> 哥上高中那阵儿，会把windows开关机了……
<AndChatx|> glibc和内核间是通过什么方式通信的？
<hceasy> <pityonline> 关键是我能帮点什么忙啊
<redcap> edison0354,你~~不冷·、
<ericm|ubuntu> csslayer, 但有些firmware的license规定不许re-distribute这种就比较糟糕了，但这个和gpl没有什么关系
<pityonline> hceasy: 使用中你会发现能帮什么忙的
<edison0354> redcap: 昨天买的衣服寄过来了，然后……
<SysHack> ofan: 意味着我要装linux-headers？
<redcap> edison0354,。。。。。。。
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 还是SWI，但每个构架上的具体指令是不一样的
<lazysnake> hceasy: 翻譯XD
<SwordLui> visual effect设定为extra，重启后失效，有同学碰到相同的情况吗
<zkwlx> 怎么突然这么安静？下班了/__\?
<ericm|ubuntu> happyaron, 今天到这里为止?
<csslayer> ericm|ubuntu 就是firmware本质是二进制代码？
<hceasy> <pityonline> 我初中开始倒腾suse,因为不会用网通的客户端,几度放弃
<RavenChan> hceasy: 19岁？高中？
<hceasy> 上课去
<SwordLui> 19岁大一了
<csslayer> ericm|ubuntu 那怎么跨平台呢
<pityonline> hceasy: 拜膜！
<ericm|ubuntu> csslayer, 也不全是吧，大部分吧
<pityonline> 19我退学了……
<edison0354> csslayer: 貌似firmware还能从win的驱动的sys文件里面提取？
<ericm|ubuntu> csslayer, 你说的firmware是?
<edison0354> SwordLui: 19岁，大三
<happyaron> ericm|ubuntu: 看你时间
<SwordLui> 还有那里的irc房间比较热门的吗
<ofan> SysHack: 先找找有没有相应的文件
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 听了你今天的讲座，感觉收获很大，多谢。 我的理解是，加入内核开发的步骤，1. 去linux-kernel找一个感兴趣的子系统 . 2, 学习潜规则和编码规范和patch规范 3.提交patch
<zkwlx> ericm| ubuntu，恩，谢谢
<basncy> 今天 MSN是不是不稳定啊？pidgin上老是掉线。
<SysHack> ofan: 我是打rpm包的时候出的问题
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 请问，还有哪些流程么
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 对的
<lainme> basncy: 我的bitlbee也掉了好几次
<edison0354> basncy: 我就没登上去……
<ofan> SysHack: 看上去像是没找到针对minix的配置文件..
<csslayer> ericm|ubuntu 我不是太了解，比如发行版里面的firmware包大部分是什么形式呢？
<AndChatx|> glibc和内核之间通信是什么方式
<basncy> lainme, edison0354 我觉得是GFW的问题，我上imo.im就没掉过。
<pityonline> ericm|ubuntu: 请问 https://launchpad.net/firmware 这个东东是分析测试啥的？
<platform_driver_> ericm|ubuntu, 现在哪些子系统比较容易接收patch
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 推荐你看看http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/how-participate-linux-community
<edison0354> basncy: 晕
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Participate in the Linux Community | Linux Developer Network
<edison0354> pityonline: 貌似ACPI
<happyaron> csslayer: 啥时候发3.6.4?
<basncy> edison0354, 我还以为是我个人问题
<edison0354> pityonline: 刚刚跑了一遍
<pityonline> edison0354: 我现在是lucid，还没试
<pityonline> edison0354: 有何结论？
<edison0354> pityonline: 源里有阿
<edison0354> pityonline: dump出来的东西都看不懂……
<csslayer> happyaron 和4.0一起，很快啦
<ericm|ubuntu> csslayer, 发行版firmware基本都是binary形式，内核初始化硬件的时候说要个firmware的binary，用户层就有人帮忙把这个binary给kernel去初始化硬件
<basncy> edison0354, 我晕了，imo.im也打不开了，刚刚都还好好的，GFW真操蛋
<happyaron> csslayer: 如果能发，就尽早发。
<lainme> 家里的机子上xterm刷新慢，有没有什么方法？
<darkstar__> src中有generic跟没有generic的有啥区别
<pityonline> edison0354: ....
<ericm|ubuntu> platform_driver_, 都还可以吧
<AndChatx|> 内核主题的讲座之后还有吗？
<oceanboo> 进来参观教程
<freeflying> AndChatx|, 还会有的
<pityonline> edison0354: 源里是这个吧？linux-firmware？
<ericm|ubuntu> 好了，今天就讲到这里，谢谢大家
<pityonline> ericm|ubuntu: 谢谢老师！
<AndChatx|> 谢谢
<ericm|ubuntu> pityonline, 不客气
<edison0354> pityonline: fwts
<iyten> 172
<oceanboo> 刚来就结束了 囧
<freeflying> ericm|ubuntu, 谢谢缪大拿
<edison0354> pityonline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533844/
<pityonline> ericm|ubuntu: 欢迎常来与大家交流哦 :)
<ericm|ubuntu> freeflying, -__-|||
<oceanboo> csslayer: 讲了神马？
<edison0354> 172人……
<freeflying> ericm|ubuntu, 你看对内核感兴趣的人很多啊
<lainme> oceanboo: 可以看频道log
<zandy> 错过了前面的，今天聊的有记录可以看吗？
<redcap> 谢谢ericm..讲座。。。
<happyaron> zandy: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<edison0354> 陈虚元老大不小，终于在同学介绍、父母撮合、红娘说媒之下结了婚。没想到他还挺争气。来年，便得一子；单名取一个续字，家里迷信，为了好养也叫他瓜娃。时间推移，可孩子就是不会说话。这把虚元急坏的。某天，他抱着儿子:陈续啊我的瓜娃，你到是说点啥吧？儿子开口道：HelloWorld
<zandy> 3ks
<pityonline> edison0354: 包名称叫 ftx？
<edison0354> pityonline: fwts
<AndChatx|> 讲座内容和日程一般贴在哪阿？
<xifs_> pityonline: fwts
<ericm|ubuntu> redcap, 不客气
<ofan> AndChatx|: maillist
<happyaron> AndChatx|: 日程都是晚上现场定
<pityonline> edison0354: xifs_ 未找到 'fwts' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<happyaron> AndChatx|: 明天的还不知道呢。。。
<pityonline> edison0354: xifs_  命令 'fts' 来自于包 'fts' (universe)
<edison0354> pityonline: apt-get install fwts
<edison0354> pityonline: 反正1010的源里有这个东西……
<pityonline> edison0354: E: 无法找到软件包 fwts
<AndChatx|> 每晚都有？建议各个社区老大都邀请来讲讲，呵呵。
<edison0354> pityonline: 估计1004没这个包……
<pityonline> edison0354: 晕，我的是 10.04
<edison0354> pityonline: 你下个吧
<pityonline> edison0354: ok thx
<xifs_> pityonline: 我說的arch下面
<edison0354> pityonline: 下个deb然后解出来用……
<pityonline> xifs_: well
<pityonline> 刚 update 了 libssl0.9.8 openssl 关机按钮变成红色了，这需要重启动？
<AndChatx|> 今天晚上很过瘾，哈哈，洗洗睡了…
<cfy> 额。。。喝多了。。。
<ofan> pityonline: yes
<pityonline> ofan: 哦，谢谢
<lainme> 家里的机子上xterm刷新慢，有没有什么方法？
<RavenChan> 其实内核未必比firefox高深
<hceasy> 偷偷的我又上来了
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<edison0354> hceasy: 不上自习？
<lainme> hceasy: 不是上课去了么
<banban> hceasy: 不认真上课阿 还没下课？
<hceasy> <edison0354> 今天本来该休息的
<ofan> RavenChan: 恩 其实搞得动kernel的未必搞得懂gcc
<jervis> arch上装个deb2tar什么的包，可以deb转tar包的
<jervis> 具体名字忘记了
<hceasy> <banban> 要画到晚上十二点
<xifs_> jervis: 用ar就可以解開的
<RavenChan> ofan: 嗯...
<hceasy> 我这个画了一半多了
<RavenChan> hceasy: 画？
<hceasy> 画人头
<jervis> 对阿，昨天看到个文件debian-binary，我以为是binary的呢
<banban> hceasy: 呵呵 认真画吧
 * edison0354 貌似Adium能登录MSN
<edison0354> hceasy: 画你自己？
<gu_> 完了？
<mikeandmore> 大家学习OS都读啥kernel的代码？
<mikeandmore> netbsd?
<jervis> 我觉得freebsd的/usr/src下很不错，系统上所有都有源码
<huntxu> jervis: 嗯，占的地方也大
<hceasy> <edison0354> 骷髅头
<roylez_> banban: Jessica Ban ?
<banban> roylez_: 干什么 哈哈哈
<happyaron> roylez_: 贡献个session吧
<jervis> 其实他好多也来自gnu，像coreutils什么的
<roylez_> happyaron: ... ?
<happyaron> roylez_: 讲讲你的zsh/mutt啥的
<RavenChan> freebsd果然变态
<happyaron> roylez_: 忽悠一些人入你门下
<huntxu> roylez_: xterm吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 这个，对新手来说，是不是口味太重了？
<jervis> fb很干净的
<edison0354> happyaron: 该轮到Destine了
<huntxu> roylez_: 要的就是重口
<happyaron> roylez_: 没事，就拿你的配置文件讲，大家会用就好
<happyaron> roylez_: 当忽悠客户嘛。
<edison0354> ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 她明天有课，后天或者再往后一点。
<hceasy> 那个讲课的走掉了?
<happyaron> hceasy: 嗯。
<roylez_> happyaron: 晚上光凭打字忽悠人有难度阿
<hceasy> 有人整理聊天记录么?
<happyaron> hceasy: 你可以叫他，人还在聊天室。
<roylez_> huntxu: 死人，你现在居然上irc了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我每天都在
<happyaron> hceasy: 目前没时间
<roylez_> huntxu: ....
<if_else> 各位兄台，smbpassword 如何列出所有 smb 用户，谢谢
<jervis> iRC聊天记录都可以找到的
<Hiphen> 哦，聊天记录？
<Hiphen> 在哪里可以看
<huntxu> roylez_: 还有你的gtalk挂掉了是不是
<colypso> 啊？课程讲完了？我来晚了！:-(
 * happyaron 明天的话题是使用Python写GTK程序，主讲是Ailurus作者 Homer Xing
<jervis> 网页形式的，forum上有讲地址的
<roylez_> huntxu: 对于挂pidgin兴趣缺缺阿
<banban> roylez_: 哈哈哈 竟然和huntxu勾搭上了阿 娃哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: 各种牛人阿……
<Hiphen> 不懂，给个链接？
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> banban: æ­»ban
<happyaron> roylez_: 来个session不？
<banban> huntxu: 嘿嘿
<huntxu> happyaron: 那叫pygtk...
<hceasy> happyaron 时间能不能推下?
<ofan> Good!
<happyaron> huntxu: 是，只不过要面向新手么
<roylez_> happyaron: 什么时间？
<huntxu> banban: 小心我拉后代马甲出来示众
<banban> huntxu: 他有马甲？
<happyaron> roylez_: 周日晚八点行不？
<huntxu> happyaron: 记得暂时改topic说明+m与当日话题
<hceasy> <happyaron> 赞同周日
<happyaron> huntxu: 了解。
<roylez_> happyaron: 成，以回答问题为主，行不？
<happyaron> roylez_: 可以。
<zandy> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/18/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /freenode/2010/11/18/
<zandy> 聊天记录：hceasy
<happyaron> hceasy: 每天都有啊。
<huntxu> banban: 哼哼
<happyaron> roylez_: 你可以先准备稿子，然后直接复制粘贴
<Hiphen> good，谢谢
<huntxu> banban: 原来你们之间也有秘密
<hceasy> <happyaron> ....建议改成周日
<huntxu> happyaron: 比如写个脚本神马的
<roylez_> huntxu: 嘛稿子...
<roylez_> huntxu: 发错了.
<huntxu> roylez_: 多按个字母会死？
<happyaron> hceasy: 这次来个大连排，提高知名度，以后就是一个月选一两个周末讲
<roylez_> happyaron: 我这两天看看你们都怎么忽悠再说吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 懒的
<happyaron> roylez_: 你看log吧，忽悠四天了。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 我总不能每天都偷偷上来听课吧
<delectate> 呃，走神了……
<happyaron> hceasy: 回去看log呗
<roylez_> happyaron: 懒得翻log，不懒就不玩linux了，对不？
<happyaron> hceasy: 有问题还可以回头问
<happyaron> roylez_: +1
<edison0354> hceasy: 可以的，反正在教室也没事干嘛
<happyaron> delectate: ericm|ubuntu 还挂着呢，你可以叫他
<delectate> happyaron: :)
<vicwjb> 最好是总结一下。。因为有些时候是有人提问其他无关的。。看着log累阿
<happyaron> vicwjb: 我时间不够用，召唤志愿者。
<roylez_> delectate: 厚袋仔
<hceasy> 画画...还是画画,..有进度的
<delectate> roylez_: 主席好
<vicwjb> happyaron: 本来挺闲的，现在却要上班。。今天是第一天抽出时间听讲。。郁闷了
<roylez_> happyaron: 没给神安排个？
<happyaron> delectate: 你俩帮忙张罗下log可以不？
<happyaron> vicwjb: :)
<happyaron> roylez_: 没见着ee呢
<roylez_> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席出马了，神也必须得有啊。
<delectate> happyaron: 张罗log？指的是？
<edison0354> delectate: 整理会议记录
<happyaron> delectate: 总结下每天讲的内容
<delectate> edison0354: ok
<hceasy> 讲课后的irc真乱...跟我们看完电影后的画室一样
<delectate> happyaron: ok
<jervis> axel老是失去相应，大家遇到过没
<happyaron> delectate: 这个你俩有时间弄点就成，没时间弄也无所谓
<happyaron> jervis: aria2
<pocoyo> hceasy: 学画画的?
<edison0354> hceasy: 高考考哪里？
<delectate> happyaron: 我来整理就行，让banban审阅就可以啦
<banban> happyaron: 你说谁俩
<jervis> aria2是啥
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<edison0354> banban: ……
<happyaron> banban: delectate 还能和谁一起叫“俩”
<jervis> 高手，看下
<delectate> happyaron: 整理完贴哪呢？
<edison0354> delectate: 论坛呗
<happyaron> delectate: 邮件列表和论坛各发一份就好
<delectate> happyaron: 要不放我blog好啦 lol
<banban> happyaron: 嘿嘿 你个小蓉头
<edison0354> delectate: ……
<xiooli> 今天讲课了？
<happyaron> delectate: 也好，然后我转载，哈哈
<delectate> happyaron: 论坛我贴，邮件列表banbna发～
<happyaron> xiooli: 嗯，如何参与linux内核开发
<hceasy> <pocoyo> <edison0354> 传媒
<xiooli> haldonn, the horror
<edison0354> happyaron: 你也可以在你那个置顶贴里面放个log传送门嘛
<delectate> happyaron: 明天我开始整理吧
<hceasy> <pocoyo> <edison0354> 中国传媒
<huntxu> roylez_: 给神安排的，不是perl就是fvwm，再不然opera...
<edison0354> hceasy: 好远的学校……都八通线了……
<happyaron> delectate: 好的，多谢了
<xiooli> 内核开发，干嘛搞这么高深的玩意？
<edison0354> huntxu: opera……
<banban> happyaron: 报酬报酬呢 你俩请我俩吃饭好了 哈哈哈
<huntxu> xiooli: 现在流行
<edison0354> huntxu: 还是fvwm靠谱……
<huntxu> banban: 三个么
<roylez_> huntxu: 你怎么又冒上来了...
<huntxu> roylez_: 抽插一下
<edison0354> huntxu: perl就听天书了……
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<banban> huntxu: 你少挑拨离间 我家老公就一个账号
<xiooli> huntxu, 不会吧，现在流行这个了？
<happyaron> banban: 以前你还欠我呢，咳咳
<huntxu> delectate: 解释一下你为什么叫后代马甲
<hceasy> pocoyo:学动画
<pocoyo> hceasy: 有前途
<edison0354> banban: 他瓒私房钱也不会让你知道的
<delectate> huntxu: 曾今的id是后代
<banban> happyaron: 谁说的 娃哈哈
<UU123> 谁学动画?
<hceasy> irc 流量很小的吧
<pocoyo> banban: it's not me
<huntxu> banban: 明白没
<happyaron> banban: 我有log
<delectate> banban: 我没有私房钱哦～
<banban> edison0354: 我家del才不会攒私房钱
<edison0354> hceasy: 完全不会用blender……
<banban> 哈哈 这个马甲我早就知道阿 huntxu
<huntxu> delectate: 男人通常都说没私房钱
<huntxu> delectate: 因为存在2奶那里
<hceasy> blender是啥?
<edison0354> huntxu: +1
<UU123> blender强大....不过2D动画的那个sy什么来着,一直不会用
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<hceasy> 现在是学画画
<edison0354> UU123: 那个完全无从下手……跟普通的3维制图不是很一样
<edison0354> hceasy: 我弟弟也是……
<edison0354> hceasy: 不过他学校垃圾……
<hceasy> 先走艺术考上大学再说
<lazysnake> happyaron: 有寫博客嗎。公開一下所
<lazysnake> happyaron: 圍觀一下:-D
<delectate> banban: i love you~
<happyaron> lazysnake: 呃，简体下吧，“有”后面那个字我不认识。。。
<chenxiao-ubuntu> :quit
<edison0354> happyaron: 写
<pocoyo> hceasy: 272.1K 今天?
<xiooli> delectate, banban 你两个都麻人麻到 irc 了
<hceasy> 272.1K ???
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你功不可没
<UU123> edison0354: blender的我见过一个牛人,做的模型,对比了很多三维软件后,就一直用blender了
<banban> delectate: 刚才出去下 哈哈 爱老虎油
<redcap> 你们谁关注wayland?
<edison0354> UU123: 完全不会用……人家都能做电影的说……
<lazysnake> happyaron: 我很赞成马哥的识繁书简。:-D
<happyaron> lazysnake: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> lazysnake: blogs.gnome.org/happyaron
<NoIE> redcap: 我，我会看热闹。
<banban> happyaron: 别忘了  你俩还欠我俩一顿饭呢 我记下来哈 记在小本本上
<delectate> banban: 到时候找他们一人要一个大大的红包
 * edison0354 [八卦]论坛只有上面这两对吗？
<banban> delectate: 好 呵呵
<edison0354> delectate: 满月红包？
<xiooli> edison0354, 迄今仅见
<edison0354> xiooli: 噢
<cfy> edison0354: banban 在自习？
<edison0354> cfy: 没
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么没去了？
<happyaron> delectate: 没事，还得给回来
<edison0354> cfy: 懒
<xiooli> edison0354, 反应过来，俩人貌似是一对
<happyaron> delectate: 我俩也得找你们要，呵呵
<banban> happyaron: 嘿嘿 你俩啥时候领证阿 哈哈哈
<colypso> 怎么编译tar.gz包？
<delectate> happyaron: 呃，瞬间扯平了……
<happyaron> banban: 估计比你俩晚
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<colypso> 各位帮忙教教我吧，论坛有教程么？
<redcap> 你觉得那东西怎么样·？
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<colypso> 我好像没搜到
<edison0354> delectate: 你俩可以双胞胎多拿一次满月
<redcap> noie,你觉得wayland这东西怎么样·/
<maonx> roylez_: 主席难道呀，你上Twitter了
<edison0354> delectate: 你俩领证了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 打开 log 排名看看 edison0354 你眼睁大好好瞧瞧
<delectate> edison0354: 没有，不过快了
<chen> 弱弱的问一句 Eric Miao 的课讲完了吗？
<NoIE> redcap: 没装，我是nvidia的用户。
<banban> edison0354: 对 快了
<roylez_> maonx: ... ?
<edison0354> pocoyo: 链接？
<chen> 唉  有事给耽误了
<redcap> noie,我也是n卡，有谁编译试过么
<SysHack> 要领证赶2012之前把 速度 哈哈
<maonx> roylez_: 我怎么看到 @roylez 这个号Follow me了
<cfy> pocoyo: 57	edison0354	204	0.33%?
<xiooli> SysHack, 12年之後不发证了么？
<roylez_> maonx: 今天上去看了下fo我的人，几个眼熟的点了
<edison0354> cfy: 链接？
<lainme> colypso: 简单来说就是./configure，make，make install这三步，具体看readme，一般都有
<maonx> roylez_: 呵 呵 ，因为难得看你上好像：）
<SysHack> xiooli: 恩。。。据说到时候 没民政局了
<cfy> edison0354: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/daily/log.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 当天排行-Thu Nov 18 21:00:01 2010-每小时更新
<roylez_> maonx: twitter也费劲，要翻个墙
<xiooli> SysHack, free mate。。。
<roylez_> maonx: 今天似乎booksky.org都被盾了
<maonx> roylez_: 我用Gtalk机器人，不用，但本身我FF就是用SSH的
<gebjgd> 国内要孩子还贵了
<maonx> roylez_: 不会吧。。。我还没看，一般睡前看更新，这个网经常会连不上有时候
<edison0354> cfy: 最多的竟然是主讲人……
<gebjgd> 没个饭馆的真养不起
<edison0354> gebjgd: 顺产便宜很多的
<gebjgd> edison0354: 我是说养孩子的成本
<SysHack> edison0354: 怎么产都不便宜
<edison0354> gebjgd: 噢
<roylez_> maonx: 这个站是在米国的
<SysHack> gebjgd: 幼儿园 普通的一个月都要2000+
<edison0354> SysHack: 早产是无比的贵的
<ofan> compiling go ...
<gebjgd> SysHack: 帝都3000
<maonx> roylez_: 这个我还真没注意过。。如果上不去了我就是门户小说站了
<SysHack> gebjgd: 难道又涨价了？
<hceasy> ..你们刷.的好快,有点担心我的流量了
<SysHack> gebjgd: 俺也在帝都
<ofan> hceasy: 这才多少
<edison0354> SysHack: 果断毕业回老家……
<happyaron> hceasy: 也就一二百k撑死
<gebjgd> edison0354: 明智
<colypso> 谢谢
<hceasy> <ofan> 关键是现在我不知道
<SysHack> edison0354: 不够果断 所以过阵子去成都
<edison0354> SysHack: 那里房价很便宜的
<xiooli> SysHack, 你要来成都？
<edison0354> SysHack: 才1W左右
<SysHack> edison0354: 扯淡呢 成都现在都2w
<edison0354> SysHack: 那我消息有误……
<xiooli> SysHack, 双流附近5k左右
<chen> 我来晚了 同志们 Eric Miao  以后还会讲东西吗？
<edison0354> SysHack: 总比帝都随随便便4W强
<SysHack> edison0354: 相应温总的号召 租房子住
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 靠.....都1w了还叫"才"
<hceasy> <happyaron> irc里的信息传输都是明文?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢?
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 相对于帝都
<SysHack> edison0354: 帝都。。。。
<colypso> lainme:谢谢
<edison0354> zmcbb30: <2W都是便宜房子
<happyaron> hceasy: 有公开的log
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 明显那不是人住的地方 , 能这样比么
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 床上
<Destine> delectate, 和banban要领证了？
<lainme> colypso: 不客气
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还没起来?
<edison0354> gebjgd: 几个人？
<SysHack> edison0354: 现在是淡欲定 而物价不止 啊
<maonx> delectate: 在么，刚才我碰到MSN的问题，现在我重登录后还是这样，难道每次都要改？？
<roylez_> delectate: .... ? 不是吧...
<hceasy> <happyaron> 我是指协议
<gebjgd> edison0354: 才1w
<gebjgd> edison0354: 有钱人阿
<fishoneeyed> edison0354: 一定是三个
<banban> Destine: 快了 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩，没起来
<fishoneeyed> 不准备起来了?
<delectate> maonx: 我目前没有碰到问题
<happyaron> hceasy: 是，但是可以用ssl
<colypso> lainme:自己编译是不是很困难啊？才接触linux，:-)
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不准备起来了?
<happyaron> hceasy: ssl就加密了。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 珍爱生命，远离帝都
<edison0354> colypso: 不
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不起来了
<Destine> happyaron, 喂！人家都领证了！！！
<delectate> maonx: 貌似算微软改了什么东西，证书才出现的错误
<maonx> delectate: 悲剧。。。 我刚才就是把live.com 弄出倒好了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 明天起来不?
<edison0354> delectate: 你满22没？
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。我在琢磨del年龄咋够了
<SysHack> edison0354: 现在想离开 还得等啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不起
<lainme> colypso: 也就是依赖了，configure的时候会提示你缺某些包，把相应的-dev包装上就能通过
<delectate> Destine: 还没有领证 呵呵，不过快了
<maonx> delectate: 我今天登录了一下网页不知道是不是这个原因唉
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯什么嗯！人家都领证了！！！
<delectate> roylez_: 呵呵
<happyaron> Destine: 呃。。。
<colypso> edison0354:哦
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 真悠闲.
<edison0354> Destine: 还没领
<hceasy> 大家慢点刷.虽是大屏幕,但,字体小,没看清楚可刷过去了
<Destine> delectate, 你够22了？
<roylez_> delectate: .... 你怎么把这只母老虎放到论坛来的？
<delectate> maonx: 把所有证书都删除试试
<SysHack> edison0354: 毕业那年拒了四川电信 太失败了
 * happyaron lol
<MopperWhite> 明天NOIP啊～
<banban> roylez_: 说谁母老虎呢
<happyaron> delectate: 你blog咋了？
<delectate> edison0354 ：没有……
<delectate> Destine: 还差一点点……
<MopperWhite> 弗洛伊德搞不定，咋办啊？
<roylez_> banban: 说谁？我不知道额
<delectate> roylez_: 哦？
<SysHack> 什么叫母老虎？
<maonx> delectate: 我刚才就是都删了然后正常了，我重登录了一次又这样了。。。
<colypso> lainme:哦，linux果然比winxx有意思，用winxx的人有些麻木了，这里环境真的很好，:-)
<delectate> happyaron: 昨天宕机了，内存泄漏了
<Destine> delectate, 你到年龄就领么？
<edison0354> Destine: 阿荣也不够22……
 * MopperWhite 表示被无视很伤心
<delectate> Destine: :)
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 你存在感比较差……
 * SysHack 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Destine> delectate, 这么开心，恭喜恭喜，什么时候吃喜糖？
<SysHack> MopperWhite: mop混的好么
<ofan> 额  这么早结婚～～
<delectate> maonx: 我删除后登录没有什么问题，不过没有尝试重复登录
 * MopperWhite 又表示banban和roylez_其实都是母老虎……
<Destine> happyaron, 人家到年龄就结婚了！！！
<edison0354> delectate: 回老家的时候路过帝都的话可以过来发喜糖
<jervis> 请教大家个问题，使用tor如何代理freenode呀，今天整了半天也没搞定，还是提示用sasl登录，我用了也不管用
<happyaron> delectate: 快递喜糖啊。
<delectate> Destine: 你们的喜糖呢？lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 你鸭梨很大
<maonx> delectate: 我再试一次吧。。希望没问题~~
<happyaron> Destine: 咱们有咱们的约定~
<Destine> happyaron, 等死了。
<edison0354> …………
<MopperWhite> SysHack, 3Q之后没啥好玩的，每天上去领MP
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 。。。 happyaron 借个帽子行不
<happyaron> Destine: 哪有。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你媳妇等不急了……
<MopperWhite> roylez, ？
<delectate> happyaron: 我先整理这两天的吧
<Destine> edison0354, 我才不呢。
<happyaron> delectate: 好的，你有空就弄弄，没空就不弄。
<SysHack> MopperWhite: 混迹mop多年  一直没好意思注册id
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 再藐视我就...
<delectate> happyaron: 明后天的等log出来在说
<Destine> edison0354, 不知道谁等不及了。咳咳。
<edison0354> happyaron: 她要撒娇了
<delectate> happyaron: 明天是什么？
<MopperWhite> SysHack, ...为WC努力ing。。。
<edison0354> Destine: 俺不着急，30再说
<happyaron> delectate: pygtk开发
<MopperWhite> roylez, 谁让你无视我……
<happyaron> delectate: 算今天已经有四天的了。
<vicwjb> 悦悦着急了
<vicwjb> 蓉蓉顾左右而言他
<delectate> happyaron: 强，占座
<MopperWhite> NOIP啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 你大写字母的，被无视没话说的
<Destine> vicwjb, 我不着急。
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 啥是WC？
<Destine> MopperWhite, good，加油复习下算法，按看语法，然后就去吧。
<happyaron> vicwjb: 扯
<Administrator_> ....
<MopperWhite> roylez, “NOIP”是简称，当然是大写字母……
<MopperWhite> 明天出发TAT
<edison0354> Administrator_: 牛B的ID……
<MopperWhite> 弗洛伊德搞不定。。。
 * roylez_ 三国杀去
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 那就深搜
<Administrator_> asd
<Administrator_> \
<Administrator_> hi
<Administrator_> -   - 这个ID可以换么?
<MopperWhite> 只会宽搜。。。
<Destine> MopperWhite, 迪杰斯特拉一般问题不大。
<happyaron> Destine: 夫人我爱你~
<Destine> MopperWhite, A*要记得看。
<Destine> happyaron, 什么玩意儿，我跟人说算法呢。
<MopperWhite> Destine, 晕了……
<happyaron> Destine: ...
 * MopperWhite 退出写程序去了(你信吗？)
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: NOIP?
<happyaron> Destine: 踢出去让他写吧。
<Destine> MopperWhite, 深搜广搜，剪枝，动规，网络流。
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 我宁愿相信你是看片去了
<edison0354> Destine: 天书……
<MopperWhite> 网……络流
<Destine> MopperWhite, 高精，图论。
<MopperWhite> edison0354, 我还没到年龄……
<Destine> MopperWhite, 搞定了就上吧
<Administrator_> 这么多人啊
<MopperWhite> 明天……
<Destine> MopperWhite, 普及提高的？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 未成年？
<jimmyxu> 高精应该用不上吧，貌似这几年没有 long long 还不够的…
<MopperWhite> 普及……
<MopperWhite> 14
<Destine> MopperWhite, 你初中？！
<mikeandmore> ym NOIP牛人啊
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: 明天NOIP？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ………………………………
<MopperWhite> int64被封
<MopperWhite> 初三
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 好年轻…………………………
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: long long 可用
<Destine> MopperWhite, int64本来就不公平。
<lazysnake> MopperWhite:
<mikeandmore> MopperWhite: 什马int64被和谐？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 我初三还在看动画片……
<happyaron> jimmyxu: long long long is too long
<MopperWhite> Destine, 不解……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite: 好年轻。。
<jimmyxu> happyaron MopperWhite: http://www.noi.cn/noi-news/noi/329-noip2010
<MopperWhite> gcc 根本不支持long long long
<Destine> MopperWhite, 普及你叫什么叫？！
<edison0354> RavenChan: 发现比你还年轻的了……
<ofan> 我去 都这么年轻～～
<hceasy> 貌似算微软改了什么东西，证书才出现的错误 ...
<ofan> 鸭梨很大阿
 * jimmyxu 15 泪目…
<edison0354> ofan: 咱们都老了……
<hceasy> 靠....
<RavenChan> edison0354: happyaron不就是
<Administrator_> 大家好
<Administrator_> 发送的快捷键是哪个啊?
<pocoyo> Administrator_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<mikeandmore> MopperWhite: long long long是多少了啊，都128位了-_-|||
<Administrator_> -  -
<MopperWhite> Destine, 普及组也有叫的权利！！
<ofan> edison0354: 相当老了～～
<Destine> MopperWhite, 普及就把语法看了就上，上去用数学都能搞定。
<hceasy> <Administrator_> 回车
<MopperWhite> 呃……
<MopperWhite> 但我搞不定……
<UU123> 黄飞鸿
<RavenChan> Destine: DP怎么办
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 倒是 fstream 不让用太狗血了…
<Administrator_> UU 在哪里啊?
<Destine> RavenChan, 普及哪有DP？
<UU123> 这里
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 用stream写题，是浪费运算时间啊
<MopperWhite> 为什么感觉成了稀有动物……
<RavenChan> Destine: 当然有
<Administrator_> 哈哈
<Destine> RavenChan, 多年以前的普及是没有的。
<palytoxin> 请问，我用pidgin上MSN，好像选择了总是使用https登陆hotmail之后，pidgin就不能用了……有人知道是什么情况么？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 要是不出现string俺绝对fscanf了…讨厌char*
<Destine> RavenChan, 状态转移方程也是可以手写的。
<RavenChan> MopperWhite: 没noip过的才比较稀有。。。
<MopperWhite> 坚决贯彻用空间换时间……
<Administrator_> 我看到UU了
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 未成年本来就是稀有
<xiooli> 有人会PCA不？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 初中生更稀有……
<MopperWhite> Wow……
<MopperWhite> 我成熊猫了= =
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 加油，你上提高就不能一味这样了。
<Destine> RavenChan, happyaron 是手写状态转移方程的，问他。
<edison0354> palytoxin: 貌似是今天的问题
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 于是还是没去成么…？
 * RavenChan 我两月前刚成年
<flh> penghb: pps强装在deiban上：fuse: warning: library too old, some operations may not not work  咋办？
<MopperWhite> 全班普及+提高<=10人
<mikeandmore> MopperWhite: 我那时候还是可以int64的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 没有。
<ofan> RavenChan: 也很年轻  我去～～
<RavenChan> Destine: 但是至少要知道DP思想吧
<MopperWhite> mikeandmore, 好爽……
<edison0354> RavenChan: 恭喜
<jackey> 谁能帮我把一个ascii码的图形，写成printl的语句输出来啊。
<Destine> RavenChan, dp有啥好思想的。。。
<MopperWhite> 关键写题的时候查不出错
<Destine> RavenChan, 做个01背包就知道了。
<MopperWhite> 又不熟悉算法
<palytoxin> edison0354： 我昨天刚设置好https加密，以为是这个问题呢- -
<edison0354> palytoxin: 原来是能的……
<MopperWhite> 花了一年才能写出像样的递归……
<RavenChan> Destine: huntxu,我曾经花了好久才让一个人明白DP= =
<edison0354> palytoxin: 今天开始就不停的报错
<MopperWhite> 从Pascal到C……
<happyaron> flh: 升级
<hceasy> 鄙视用电脑的....刷屏都那么块
<Destine> RavenChan, dp还可以教会？
<MopperWhite> hceasy, 你不用电脑？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 小朋友你几岁开始学编程的？
<MopperWhite> 12
<hceasy> .....手机
<Destine> RavenChan, 我是某天吃饭的时候突然开窍的。
<RavenChan> Destine: 您是怎么会的
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 如果你高中冲刺国家赛，早晚要换C
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<RavenChan> Destine: 高级
<happyaron> RavenChan: 都是这样啊
<flh> happyaron: 我用的是lenny源，有点怕testing?也许只能升级
<happyaron> RavenChan: 搞竞赛的应该都是突然开窍的
<MopperWhite> hceasy, 型号？
<MopperWhite> 啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 俺12岁的时候整天除了动画片就是动画片……
<mikeandmore> MopperWhite: 难道强制你们写高精度这种东西？==
<happyaron> flh: 呃，升级有风险，自己考虑
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你怎么不去死...
<MopperWhite> 不知道……
 * RavenChan 不开窍的某人泪流满面
<hceasy> htc838
<Destine> MopperWhite, 不用理他，我12岁的时候在写vb了。
<MopperWhite> 暑假光看动画了……
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: 是明天竞赛还是后天？
<happyaron> mikeandmore: int64就是不公平
<RavenChan> huntxu: 那要是你再忘了怎么办
<MopperWhite> 啊。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你还有三年时间……
<flh> happyaron: 想cp 几个，只是不知哪些？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 掩面...
<happyaron> flh: lib不要这么干
<MopperWhite> 全班就我没学过logo……
<edison0354> Destine: 内牛满面……
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 凭什么了？
<Destine> happyaron, 我是不是很老了？
<ofan> 高精不难写 就是恶心点
<hceasy> <MopperWhite> 靠
<happyaron> flh: 搞不好你系统就废了。
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 那样C++应该让用STL
<Destine> ofan, 高精就是运算符重载。
<Destine> happyaron, stl...
<ofan> Destine: 额～
<Destine> ha
<hceasy> <MopperWhite> 你们班是干啥的
 * RavenChan FFT无压力
<jimmyxu> happyaron: pas也有int64啊
<Destine> happyaron, 强大。
<ofan> 不给你重载咋办
<MopperWhite> 学校组织的班
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 就是说pas的int64不公平
<ofan> 让你用Java撒？
<Destine> ofan, 干嘛不给重载？
<hceasy> <MopperWhite> 啥班?
<happyaron> Destine: ...我不会
<mikeandmore> happyaron: pascal没stl所以不行，但是pascal有int64
 * MeaCulpa 水球和冰球果然是两样运动员最强壮的球类运动
<MopperWhite> 一共上了两年，最后一次才上去了……
<Destine> happyaron, 我很老了？
<happyaron> mikeandmore: pascal有库，让用不？
<flh> happyaron: 刚才新闻能看了？
<edison0354> Destine: 你都可以高中毕业直接去找工作了……
<happyaron> Destine: 你不老啊。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 可是long long不就是int64？
<Destine> edison0354, 为啥/
<MopperWhite> pascal有库？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不是
<ofan> Destine: 用c呗
<mikeandmore> ha
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 比int64短
<MopperWhite> pas可以int64
<happyaron> jimmyxu: long long long才是int64
<Destine> MopperWhite, pas当然有库啊。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 但是too long了。
<Destine> MopperWhite, 神一样的math。
<edison0354> Destine: 估计我们学校软院那些人也不一定比你们牛……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: unsigned呢？
<RavenChan> happyaron: 话说Clong long的问题主要是各平台不一样吧
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 让了stl放库我没意见
<happyaron> jimmyxu: int64也可以unsigned
<Destine> edison0354, 英院的表示没有压力。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 评测是32位的。
<MopperWhite> Destine, 我学pascal的时候一直以为pas的库是集成的……
<hceasy> 我退出.....刷的太快了吧,...
<happyaron> mikeandmore: ...
<Destine> MopperWhite, 孩子你还小。
 * lixinfish test
<mikeandmore> happyaron: long long是64明显
<jimmyxu> happyaron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_(computer_science)#Common_integral_data_types
<ofan> mikeandmore: 是么
<RavenChan> happyaron: 你老了= =，还有long long在mingw是%I64d,在linux是%lld
<MopperWhite> Destine, 你12就学VB还说我还小……
<hceasy> 眼疼
<happyaron> ...
<Destine> MopperWhite, 那个时候只会抄人家代码。
<edison0354> Destine: 话说我很好奇你干嘛上英语不上软院……
<happyaron> 我老了
<mikeandmore> RavenChan: RE,LP64 model
<makao007> vc :__int64 ; gcc: long long
<MopperWhite> hceasy, 晚安，休息一下好了……
<Destine> edison0354, 我是文科生啊。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: int64和long long貌似都是8个byte的
<RavenChan> Destine: = =
<Destine> RavenChan, ？
<makao007> sizeof()
<RavenChan> Destine: 文科生？
<MopperWhite> longlong有10位
<edison0354> hceasy: 画你的骷髅去，来传媒考专业课的时候请客
<Destine> RavenChan, 咋了？
<RavenChan> Destine: 文科oier?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 她文科生
<RavenChan> Destine: 拜
<Destine> RavenChan, 文科不能OI来着？
<hceasy> <MopperWhite> 你们刷的太快了,要明白,我用手机上的
<zandy> 太牛了，12就开始编程，哥21才知道html。。。
<edison0354> Destine: 你干嘛上文科……
<makao007> long long i;
<Destine> edison0354, 文科很有意思的。
<RavenChan> Destine: 拜
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 反正我学的时候int64比longlong长
<Destine> edison0354, 我也喜欢文学么。
<makao007> sizeof(i) // 8 byte
<MopperWhite> hceasy, 去掌上猫扑好了，对眼睛好……
<hceasy> <edison0354> ...
<edison0354> Destine: 表示看见文科就恶心……
<edison0354> Destine: 背的太多了……
<Destine> edison0354, 很有意思的。
<RavenChan> happyaron: 你老了
<hceasy> <MopperWhite> 不去
<Destine> edison0354, 其实理科也还好玩啦。
<edison0354> Destine: 我宁愿继续传热去……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 反正决定用cpp不用c就是字符串能方便点…
<makao007> 理科女生少。。
<MopperWhite> 至少停以下……
<RavenChan> jimmyxu: 我坚决纯C
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 同意，我就是为了cpp语法灵活点用的。
<Destine> jimmyxu, c的死忠！
<RavenChan> Destine: +1
<edison0354> Destine: 你俩是打算毕业了去Canonical吗？
<jimmyxu> Destine RavenChan: 除了不想char*以外倒确实不在乎了
<MopperWhite> 用cpp写C的飘过～
<ofan> cpp的好处是stl
<ofan> string啥的都是浮云
<jimmyxu> ofan: NOIP不让用…
<MopperWhite> 指针很难……
<mikeandmore> RavenChan: ACM还是C++吧
<RavenChan>  /me stl浮云
<ofan> jimmyxu: oh～  acm可以用
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: 指针理解了也没那么难
 * RavenChan acm浮云
<MopperWhite> 该死的Dev-Cpp
 * jimmyxu RavenChan: +1
<MopperWhite> jimmyxu, 不会用啊～
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 让的，我用过
<ofan> RavenChan: <_<
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: 万一出事儿就扯了…
<Destine> MopperWhite, 看了好多年蓝色的dev啊。
<mikeandmore> MopperWhite: 确实也不好用-_-|||
 * RavenChan acm应该允许用perl,然后时限开10倍
<makao007> 我也用纯c,但是代码量要比cpp多。
<jimmyxu> 话说陕西的测评机就在俺学校…
<MopperWhite> 感觉这里到处都是学长……
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 用vim吧
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 没出事，我特意问的
<MopperWhite> CB比较好
<ofan> RavenChan: 为啥
<Destine> MopperWhite, dev的调试器我就没搞定过。
<MopperWhite> Geany也不错……
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: CCF规范里不让用，不冒险了…
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 只要不用算法相关的container和stl即可
<Hiphen> 我靠，我听到这里有人说NOIP
<ofan> RavenChan: perl这种永远不可能用来做题
<Destine> MopperWhite, notepad++ + gcc + gdb
<RavenChan> ofan: 各种模拟题
<Hiphen> 这里很多高中生么？
<MopperWhite> 班里对Dev有两种态度：“不好用”和“猥琐”……
<MeaCulpa> mozilla代码规范貌似就不许用stl
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 我记得当年CCF规范里说就可以用iostream，sstream,string的
<jimmyxu> 在机器上装gVim...
 * RavenChan 意念编译+意念编译+意念调试
<MopperWhite> Destine, 别跟我说这么高深的……
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: iostream/string可以，sstream是啥…？
<ofan> RavenChan: 比赛肯定不会让用的，动态语言本身不在考虑范围之内
<mikeandmore> MeaCulpa: 因为mozilla那个年代stl不靠谱
<happyaron> RavenChan: ...
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: stringstream
<Destine> MopperWhite, 哪有高深，IDE不是好习惯。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 意念……
<MeaCulpa> mikeandmore: 恩，mozilla太看中夸平台了
 * MopperWhite 恨dev-cpp
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: 没用过= =反正 http://goo.gl/YdivS 说 fstream 不推荐
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 装个gvim
<mikeandmore> OI的话，还是有个调试器好些
<jimmyxu> dev-cpp的缩进*太*扯了…
<mikeandmore> 哪怕是个emacs的那个
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 或者notepad++
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: OI不可能没gdb的啊
<ofan> vim
<MopperWhite> Destine, 你是说gedit+gcc?
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: gdb稍微麻烦一些
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: 装gVim再把自己的.vimrc放进去
<MopperWhite> 晕了……
<RavenChan> jimmyxu: 应该说太给力了
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 可以
<Destine> MopperWhite, 也行，不过vim或者emacs应该好些。
<ofan> noip可以用vim?
<happyaron> ofan: 有linux系统
<RavenChan> 不能好像
<jimmyxu> 现在已经养成进编辑器先敲 i 或者 a 的习惯了…
<rococo> stl确实不靠谱
<MopperWhite> 坚决用linux
<RavenChan> happyaron: 那是noi
<happyaron> ofan: 也可以和特派员提前要求装软件
<jimmyxu> MopperWhite: 哪个省的？
<happyaron> RavenChan: noip也可以
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我们学校就装了若干
<MopperWhite> 福建
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 也可以直接进考场装软件…
<ofan> happyaron: oj的机器也是linux?
 * RavenChan noi linux!
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 嗯
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 昨天才装了一太
<MopperWhite> 部分linux
 * MeaCulpa windows的gvim很好用
<jimmyxu> 台*
<happyaron> ofan: 我们可以选linux/windows
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: fstream不建议的愿意估计是你们析构不注意神马的吧==
<Destine> happyaron, 我觉得我老了。
<happyaron> Destine: 比起孩子们，我也老了。
<ofan> happyaron: 这么爽～
<jimmyxu> MeaCulpa: 一直没在 gvim@w32 里成功 !make 过
<MeaCulpa> GNU的价值就在夸平台吧，windows用gnu很好
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: 鬼知道…
<MeaCulpa> jimmyxu: 直接用binary
<MeaCulpa> jimmyxu: o?我用mingw32很安逸
 * jimmyxu 考场在自己学校的各种好处…
 * RavenChan 今晚真是神牛出没的夜晚
<jimmyxu> 话说去年的解压密码（那个祝顺利）还在考场白板上呢…
<ofan> 编译go失败 x~
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 同意。。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: +999^999
 * SysHack 嘛叫神牛
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ...
<jimmyxu> 去年特派员写的时候找不到笔，就抓了根油性的，然后擦不掉了…
<edison0354> eggacher……
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 太xx了。
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 记得我当年在sfu参加qualification的时候，有个超级猥琐的高精度+字符串处理，我用python搞过了==
<edison0354> 刚刚那人ID
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 于是现在看到各种喜感啊
<Destine> jimmyxu, 太好玩儿了。。。
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: py直接无视所有证书高精度…
<jimmyxu> mikeandmore: 整数*
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: ws到一定级别了，我python交了4次才过-_-|||旁边那个交了6次都没过-_-|||
<jimmyxu> Destine: 不知道有去年来过的看到那个会作何感想
<RavenChan> mikeandmore: acm?
<mikeandmore> jimmyxu: 对啊，所以连java都不用，直接上python
<lainme> 各种强人。。。ACM题一个都做不了的路过
<mikeandmore> RavenChan: en
<edison0354> lainme: 不会编程的内牛满面……
<mikeandmore> lainme: 我也不会，我那个队友是牛人，他给我讲，我负责码代码
<ofan> lainme: 不可能
<Destine> jimmyxu, 我每次考试都听见后面监考的悄声念算法。。。
<jimmyxu> Destine: 太正常了= =
 * jimmyxu 咦某位初三小朋友不见了？
<ofan> compiling go~~~
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 还有监考传递u盘的。。。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 去年就有
<RavenChan> mikeandmore: acm可以用python?
<lainme> 开始揭露考场黑幕了么
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 不过很囧的是那U盘上的程序也大半WA
<ofan> lainme: 去做做usaco
<ipodtun> rar解压乱码怎么解决
<mikeandmore> RavenChan: 北美可以的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ...
<happyaron> ipodtun: unrar e xxx.rar
<ofan> RavenChan: 不行
<mikeandmore> RavenChan: 当时正好交换
<ipodtun> happyaron: 谢谢
<flh> happyaron: 升级了，内核也升，
<happyaron> flh: 好运
<zkwlx> 请问，python下怎么响应键盘输入，例如：1.笑，2.哭，要求键盘输入选择，并且不显示
<ofan> RavenChan: 至少我没见过有用py的
<Destine> ofan, usaco要做完一级才给下面的，我觉得vijos比较给力。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 2.6.37的内核不认俺的网卡，于是还在.36上…
<ofan> Destine: 循序渐进阿..
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我音频输入有问题，大多数时间在36上。。。
<RavenChan> zkwlx: 用ncurses
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 这个比较困难吧。类似输入密码的那种的
 * RavenChan 显卡驱动悲剧了好久了
<ofan> 适合学习用..
<Destine> happyaron, 我老了。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 这个是最悲剧的……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: lspci能找到网卡，但没eth0
<happyaron> Destine: 不老的。
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 不知道python有木有termios
<ipodtun> happyaron: 下载了unrar还是乱码，是不是得设置一下归档管理器
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 这东西要termios控制 termmode的
<edison0354> Destine: 我老了，所以你也老了……
<zkwlx> OK，谢谢，密码的那个有点小题大作了
<happyaron> ipodtun: 只能用命令
<Destine> happyaron, 好些日子不做码农了。
<happyaron> Destine: 找时间玩玩呗。
<ipodtun> happyaron: 我记得以前的时候下一个软件就行了的，忘了什么名字，好像也是你教我的。
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 上学期网络作业就拿这个搞的一个telnet client ==
<jimmyxu> 平常写的程序都py了，最近抓紧复习cpp语法ing...
<ipodtun> happyaron: 我不是计算机专业的，所以很菜
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 改吧。。。
<happyaron> ipodtun: 我也不是。
<Destine> ipodtun, 我也不是。
<happyaron> ipodtun: 以前哪个是unzip
<ofan> mercurial慢死～
<yinruzhi> \quit time to sleep
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset |本周内每日20点IRC课堂 |中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |中文维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片 http://imagebin.ca |勿谈敏感话题 使用机器人请私聊 |频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<ipodtun> 哦，装unzip就行了吗
<edison0354> ipodtun: 是不是cfy？
<ipodtun> happyaron: 自学的吗你
<ofan> ipodtun: 我也不是
<happyaron> ipodtun: y
<ofan> ipodtun: 也幸亏不是～～～
<ipodtun> edison0354: 不是把
<edison0354> ipodtun: 噢
<ipodtun> ofan: 怎么了
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ipodtun> ofan: 计算机专业的好找工作啊
<edison0354> ipodtun: 好找吗？
<Xiaofan> 话说我重装一遍系统之后解压乱码的事情就自己消失了。。。不知道为什么
<Destine> ipodtun, 文学系的默默飘过。
<zkwlx> 你们真好，我计算机系不教py，俺自学，哎…………
<edison0354> Destine: 你是最牛的那只牛……
<Destine> edison0354, 明显不是。
<ofan> ipodtun: 没啥..
<edison0354> zkwlx: 高校计算机专业神马的都是扯淡
<ipodtun> ofan: 最近创业赔的身无分文
<lubcat> 同扯。
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 饭馆？
<zkwlx> mikeandmore, 我仿过一个简单的telnet，把人家XP密码改了，哈哈
<ofan> ipodtun: 想提升全靠自己.. 国内计算机教育没啥好说的
<ofan> ipodtun: 未必是坏事
<edison0354> lubcat: 我不是计院的……
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 其实CS本身就不是教编程的
<ipodtun> ubuntu里有没有控制面板，以前好像看到了，找不到了
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 。。。。。
<evensidematgun> ÎÒÊÇÓÃÃüÁî½âѹµÄ,ÔÚ×ÀÃæºÜÉÙÓÃ
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 我是用命令解压的,在桌面很少用 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 啥是cs？
<soiamso> zkwlx: 都教java的吧，要不 .net
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 小吃，没本钱
<Destine> happyaron, 我觉得实在不行我可以去开个小餐厅啊？
<mikeandmore> edison0354: computer science
<edison0354> ipodtun: 有个类似的东西的……
<ofan> ipodtun: 哥想创业 还攒不起钱来
<lubcat> 。。。我是。。。
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 那还能赔？
<happyaron> Destine: 可以~
<ipodtun> edison0354: 在哪
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 地沟油阿
<zkwlx> 我们连电子电工都开
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 一滴香阿
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你太不专业了
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 隔行如隔山
<ofan> 国内哪有cs
<edison0354> ipodtun: 俺不是学计算机的……
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 没有地沟油就敢进军餐饮？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 找死
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 大骨粉、一滴香，什么都用上了，没用
<zkwlx> 大三了，还没JAVA，貌似搞Linux的不适合JAVA啊
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 啥买卖？
<happyaron> zkwlx: 没啥适合不适合
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 为啥搞linux的不适合java
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 麻辣烫
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 那我是ASE的
<MeaCulpa> java是$$$ Maker
<ipodtun> 最近想折腾点别的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 地点？
<ipodtun> 你们有好的创业项目吗
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 别告诉我闹市区
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 大学城
<ofan> ipodtun: 什么行业的
<zkwlx> linux的java应用好少啊，C天下
<edison0354> zkwlx: java不是传说的悲剧吗？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 那应该不错阿
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 都大学城了
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 大学城商业街，人家都干的发财，我他妈赔的连烟都抽不上了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 感觉java是骗$$$的。
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你做的东西不好吃？
<mikeandmore> zkwlx: 也没有吧。和windows下差不多。现在java都被当成做网站的东西了。。。
<MeaCulpa> zkwlx: 企业还是很多的，用来作安昂贵的unix替代
<zkwlx> 恩，我觉得也是
<ipodtun> ofan: 针对学生市场
<ofan> edison0354: 不算悲剧还
<zkwlx> 都是WEB
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 反正我没尝过，看原材料就恶心
<ofan> ipodtun: 学生都没钱
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 笨蛋
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Java就是硬件厂商下的套，存性破坏引用程序性能，让用户为摩尔定律买单
<edison0354> ofan: 你错了……
<edison0354> ofan: 有钱学生很多的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 烧烤。啤酒。足够
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<edison0354> ofan: 而且那些人花钱很大手大脚的
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 我想干游戏代练，你们看行吗。找几个学生，租10几台电脑
<edison0354> ofan: 所以学生的钱是最好挣的
<evensidematgun> µ¥Æ¬»ú51ÕâÀïÓÐÈË»á°É!
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 单片机51这里有人会吧! in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 我觉得还是餐饮有机会
<ofan> edison0354: 是的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 烧烤上耗子肉
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 猫肉也行
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 烧烤都让东北人占领了，没家伙拼
<mikeandmore> evensidematgun: 说utf8
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 哦。原来是这么个问题阿
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 鸡蛋灌饼
<ofan> edison0354: 大部分是没钱的
<mikeandmore> MeaCulpa: Java性能还好吧。还是能和lisp拼一下的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 走油渣路线
<ofan> edison0354: 有钱的只是很小部分，大手大脚的就是更小的一部分了
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 太多了。
<lubcat> 这。。
<edison0354> ofan: 80%的钱掌握在20%的人手里，你只要去挣那20%的人就行了
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 不搞餐饮了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 批发成人用品
<MeaCulpa> mikeandmore: 恩，但是故意引导人无视性能
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 。。
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 提供性用品和避孕用品及场所
<ofan> edison0354: 这个逻辑..  搞房地产的都是挣的有钱人的钱？？？？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 不赚你回来找我算账
<edison0354> gebjgd: 成人用品专卖店
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 以前我们班有个送避孕套了，一学期能赚2、3千
<evensidematgun> µ¥Æ¬»ú51ÓÐÈË»áÂð
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 单片机51有人会吗 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<ofan> edison0354: 真的有钱人才不会乱花钱
<RavenChan> gebjgd: 鸡蛋灌饼确实很赞的
<edison0354> ipodtun: ……
<edison0354> RavenChan: +1
<lijunle> 我的GRUB
<edison0354> RavenChan: 三块钱一张
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<lijunle> 出问题了。。
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 求专卖店。。。最近5年之内肯定单身了。。。
<ipodtun> 先解决我的rar乱码把
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 你看你看，我就知道有人吃那垃圾
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<gebjgd> ipodtun: thunar
<edison0354> gebjgd: 学生必然吃过的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 成人用品绝对发
<lubcat> 别的垃圾味道不行。只能吃这个了
<ofan> 编译go~~~
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 听哥的。没错的
<MeaCulpa> mikeandmore: 其实我以前公司有一个很牛逼的回归引擎就是java算得
<lijunle> GRUB2 update-grub无法找到xp启动项，怎么办？
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 要不你入个股？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 半夜一两点从自习室出来吃个鸡蛋灌柄很爽的
<MeaCulpa> mikeandmore: 严肃的用来作东西，信能没问题的，只是那些个中间件...
<RavenChan> 嘛，我们现在吃的东西
<RavenChan> 有什么不是垃圾？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 行，给我30%的干股吧
<lubcat> 1.2点还有卖的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 作为你的技术顾问
<edison0354> lubcat: 夏天的时候
<evensidematgun> ipodtun: ÎÒ²»»á˵µÄÎÊÌâÊÇʲô
<^k^> evensidematgun:say ipodtun: 我不会说的问题是什么 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 求啊，求个靠谱的卫生点的
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 啥？
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 这行我技术也不弱
<mikeandmore> 成人用品店？==
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 那你怎么还没发
<lubcat> ...
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 卖茶叶……
<mikeandmore> edison0354: ？？
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 额
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 大学生这方面知识薄弱，你没看到最发的是做流产的吗
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 曾经QQ群里面各种卖茶叶的信息
<edison0354> ipodtun: ………………
<ofan> ...
<edison0354> iGnome: 拜神
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 。。。。卖茶叶我这里出门就是。。。。
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<ofan> ipodtun: ... 这..
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 还是套套更好
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 安全简单方便
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 来一次就要一个
<ofan> ipodtun: 其实都是懂的..
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 距离龙井村就几站==
<edison0354> gebjgd: 处男飘过
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 大学城欲男欲女遍地都是，还用的着买用品，用品都是给程序员用的
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 处男飘过
<ofan> ipodtun: 现在流行不太tt~~
<mikeandmore> ipodtun: 程序员飘过
<edison0354> ipodtun: 程序猿用的是充气娃娃
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你要先推广带套的好处
<ofan> ipodtun: 没听过闹太套么～～
<edison0354> gebjgd: 仿AIDS
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 体积太大了
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 那就只要充气娃娃的一部分
<soiamso> ipodtun: 卖防护品
 * edison0354 重口味了……
<gebjgd> edison0354: 预防感冒，肝炎，肺炎。。。。
<gebjgd> edison0354: 是病都防
<lubcat> 广告？
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 我靠有灵感了，要不我去CSDN开个店
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 口号是，不得病就带套！
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 今天你带套了么？
<lubcat> 。。。
<Xiaofan> 那个。。。。。能别这么。。。。。
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 没有，因为木有mm，用不着带套
<Lavande> 来晚了。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 太俗了～
<hata> 不能备孕
<lubcat> 姐控来的不是时候。
<Xiaofan> 来混不久。。。原来这里。。。这么。。。。。。
<Lavande> 我是说，那个什么课堂啊
<lubcat> 早结束了
<juk__> 大家好
<Lavande> 怎么变成性教育课堂了- -!!
<lubcat> 就是说啊。来得不是时候
<flh> happyaron: 好了pps
<ipodtun> rar乱码用什么软件，归档管理器用不用设置
<ofan> Lavande: 刚切换到了成人模式..
<edison0354> Lavande: 第一次见传说中的姐控
 * Lavande orz...
<lubcat> 嗯。都是第一次
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃。。。
<edison0354> ofan: ……
 * jimmyxu 未成年人路过…
<Lavande> 我最近很少来的啊。。。
 * edison0354 http://imagebin.ca/view/l208x43I.html
<ipodtun> 青年都让你们带坏了
<ofan> ipodtun: 。。 是你那句带出来的。。
<lubcat> 青年选择了合适的路。
<edison0354> ipodtun: 我们是义务为天朝的性教育课做补充……
<edison0354> ipodtun: 你说啥了？
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 破处了吗？
<jimmyxu> soiamso: ......才15好吧
<ipodtun> ofan: 我谈谈创业体会，你们扯上套的
<ofan> jimmyxu: 太小了～
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 15是初三吧？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 小小的套套才是你发财的门路
<edison0354> jimmy_sjtu: 好年轻……
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 求介绍
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 反正俺不在初三…
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: ????
<edison0354> jimmy_sjtu: 高一？
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 介绍什么？
<edison0354> jimmy_sjtu: 高二？
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 有行为能力了
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 囧看错了，求介绍初三的小mm
<lubcat> 未成年童鞋。赶紧歇着吧。
<lubcat> 明天周五
<edison0354> soiamso: 要16
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 没= =得16呢
<mikeandmore> 啊啊啊啊啊，求小
<mikeandmore> mm
<ofan> jimmyxu: 称年轻搞妹子～
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 犯法的
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 未成年人
 * edison0354 求保养
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 这边30W大学生，平均100分之一的人每晚用一个，一天能卖3000
 * edison0354 求包养
<mikeandmore> 我是程序员，我想找个女朋友，
<soiamso> edison0354: 不知道哪个笨蛋弄的16，搞到很多15的胡乱搞
<ofan> ipodtun: 肯定不止你一家吧
<edison0354> soiamso: 要到15的话那就是14的乱搞了……
<wzssyqa> 14吧？
<mikeandmore> 有很多开源项目，可以保证5年之内不ooxx你。
<lubcat> 我程序员我可耻，我为国家浪费纸。
<mikeandmore> 求女朋友
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ？
<ofan> ipodtun: 关键是点的位置好
<ipodtun> ofan: 确实，以前我们楼看门老大爷都卖
<ofan> s/点/店
<ipodtun> 市场竞争压力大呀
<soiamso> ipodtun: 问题是基本达不到1% 除非很多人打野战，只有研究生的市场
 * jimmyxu 还在成人模式啊= =
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 好吧，我估计我也求不到。打算明年出国的说
<ofan> ipodtun: 可以拉回头客
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 洋妞阿？
<ipodtun> soiamso: 有必要先做个市场调查
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 话说我天天编程序的，也天天ooxx的
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 学着，别以后才浪费时间学，这个需要时间领悟
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 你太次了
<ofan> ipodtun: 做什么调查.. 这是硬性需求
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 55555555
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 装醇一下都不行…
<neptune__> =。= 咋讨论这个了
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 没有mm只能自己解决了
<soiamso> gebjgd:  这有可能吗？
<ipodtun> ofan: 调查一下有女友半年以上的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 有
<ipodtun> ofan: 半年以上的基本就……
 * edison0354 各种寂寞的程序猿……
<ofan> ipodtun: 你那周围艺术院校多么  还是理工类的比较多
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你能力可以
 * mikeandmore 求女友
<edison0354> ipodtun: 你啥学校？
<ipodtun> ofan: 艺术院校多
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 别来这里求
<ofan> ipodtun: 那你放开了卖吧～～～
<neptune__> 来这里求男友比较靠谱
<gebjgd> soiamso: 还行吧
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 这里只能求到男友……
<ipodtun> ofan: 严重的女多男少，还有个中华女子学院
<mikeandmore> edison0354: freenode有交友频道么？
<ofan> ipodtun: 这个恐怕需求都满足不了～～～
<edison0354> ipodtun: 你也是帝都？
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 那也是洋妞
<happyaron> neptune__: ...
<ipodtun> ofan: 以前上学的时候每晚总去那个学校散步
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你女友就是欲女型...
<neptune__> @@
<ofan> ipodtun: 听说过，只是今天你那句话把我震到了
 * edison0354 强烈要求中华女子学院跟北航联谊！
<gebjgd> soiamso: 不。是我欲望强
<soiamso> ofan: 哪句？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 每天几盒？
<ofan> ipodtun: 位置是关键
<Xiaofan> ？？？？edison?你是哪只？？？？？
<edison0354> Xiaofan: ？
<ofan> soiamso: 上面～～
<edison0354> Xiaofan: 我是一只小白菜
<Xiaofan> 我是3系的……
<ipodtun> ofan: 唉，你们谁有懂游戏代练这行的，有钱景吗
<edison0354> Xiaofan: 我5系的那只
<edison0354> ipodtun: 听说有
<ofan> ipodtun: 这个貌似不太行了..
<neptune__> 啥游戏？
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 好，那我出国以后再去逛。。。
<ofan> ipodtun: 现在限制交易，封的也比较厉害
<soiamso> ipodtun: 不懂 ，听说有人都雇人，月入1W
<Xiaofan> edison0354，呃。话说我只认是一只5系玩这个的。。并且性别为F。。。你就那么淡定的听着？
<ofan> ipodtun: 还不如去搞外挂病毒哈~
<edison0354> Xiaofan: mi la？
<soiamso> ipodtun: 代练星际二？
<edison0354> soiamso: 无key
<Xiaofan> edison0354，呃。。。不知道。。。我刚刚飘来。。其实谁都不认识。。。只是看到北航两个字激动了一下。
<ipodtun> ofan: 我算了一下，从网吧搞30台旧机器，3W块钱，代练韩国游戏，每天24小时，一个月每台机器能赚500，扣去每台机器的代理和外挂费用，没用净赚300，顾6个学生每人月工资1000，再扣去电费网费，每月赚8W
<soiamso> Xiaofan: 北方航空专修学院
<Xiaofan> 。。。。。。。。。好吧。。。。我飘走。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> soiamso: 恩
<ipodtun> ofan: 外挂犯法
<edison0354> Xiaofan: 你是release party那天的那只吗？
<soiamso> ipodtun: 雇佣的人没有这么低工资吧
<soiamso> ipodtun: 你还漏了网费
<ofan> soiamso: .. 学生800都干
<edison0354> soiamso: 电费
<edison0354> soiamso: 城管费
<ipodtun> soiamso: 你是不知道啊，这边学生劳动力资源极其丰富，更富士康都没法比
<soiamso> ipodtun: 你说的代练是合法的代练吧？
<edison0354> soiamso: 国税，地税，工商等等费
<ipodtun> soiamso: 网费电费算了一月当3000
<neptune__> 还有保护费
<ipodtun> soiamso: 国家这块有没有相关法规，没什么合法不合法
<soiamso> edison0354: 根本就不用缴税，不过一定要确立雇佣关系，不然当黑网吧
<soiamso> ipodtun: ISP要你上商业线路一月1200
<ipodtun> 漏个房租，这边租房子一年3500，租两间一年7000
<UU123> 讨论赚钱????
<ipodtun> soiamso: 就网吧那种线路一月多少
<UU123> 赚钱我最有兴趣了
<UU123> 网吧难开了吧
<UU123> 办个证,十分难
<soiamso> ipodtun: 超2000而且不能申请
<UU123> 深圳黑网吧多,但同时,没收的也多
<ipodtun> UU123: 网吧不再于钱，在于关系
<UU123> ipodtun: 是的,没关系,老碰
<ipodtun> UU123: 开网吧的肯定都是有钱的，但有钱不一定能办下证
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你开了网吧我就去告发你
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 从微软领取奖金
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 我用ubuntu
<UU123> 哈哈哈,用U呗
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 扯蛋，ubuntu跑win上的网游ß
<soiamso> ipodtun: 只要里面的都是雇员就不会有问题，最多抓住了就是缴税
<UU123> WINE没问题吧
<ipodtun> soiamso: 多谢指点
<ipodtun> soiamso: 原来你是行家呀
<soiamso> ipodtun: 我不是....
<gebjgd> soiamso: 老手了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 只是看到了很多丑恶的中国商人的手法
<UU123> 为什么不选择淘宝呢?
<ipodtun> soiamso: 网吧的网费这么厉害吗？那我租10M带宽用路由不行吗
<edison0354> 前几天有个人要wine魔兽玩……
<edison0354> 当时我就蛋疼了……
<lazysnake> 10M。算了吧。
<ofan> ipodtun: adsl就够了，多拉几根线
<soiamso> ipodtun: 家用 ADSL 最多就9M
<UU123> edison0354: WINE个魔兽是可以的,只是画面...
<soiamso> ipodtun: 你不如多拉几个 4M 的
<edison0354> UU123: 恩
<ipodtun> soiamso: 我这边联通是光新的，10M一个月740
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 开网吧用ubuntu没有win，你就等着关张吧
<UU123> gebjgd: 开网吧的大多是玩游戏的
<ipodtun> soiamso: 也行
<soiamso> ipodtun: 10M 有限制台数吗？
<gebjgd> UU123: 显然
<ofan> 还有聊天的..
<UU123> gebjgd: 如果WINE能解决游戏的问题,也不算多难啊
<gebjgd> UU123: 效率不行
<ipodtun> soiamso: 30台你觉得得多大带宽合适，网游。而且是用代理玩棒子国的
<gebjgd> UU123: 你机器硬件投入就多了
<gebjgd> UU123: 还不如上正版win呢
<soiamso> ipodtun: 你真想干 ？
<UU123> gebjgd: 也是
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 正版win也好办，上淘宝收几张正版盘就行，一张才几十块
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 淘宝上的？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 二手？
<ipodtun> soiamso: 真的，这几天跟一兄弟讨论很长时间了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 重点不是贷款，是反应速度，最好四“贞中继”
<soiamso> ipodtun: 一堆错字
<UU123> ipodtun: 你想开网吧?
<ipodtun> soiamso: 30台电脑，你觉得网络设备得投多少
<ipodtun> UU123: 不是网吧，搞游戏代练
<UU123> ipodtun: 呃,那好辛苦...
<ipodtun> UU123: 顾人
<UU123> ipodtun: 你已考虑很长时间了吧,各方面都应该想到了吧
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 误人子弟的活动阿
<dshbusiness> 准备回去睡觉……
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 小心生孩子没屁眼
<soiamso> ipodtun: 这个难说，3层交换机，服务器（当路由防火墙，很多网卡）
<soiamso> gebjgd: 提供就业岗位啊，比打工好
<dshbusiness> ipodtun: 网络设备不是问题，关键是你能把审批手续跑下来吗？
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 为什么要审批？
<ipodtun> UU123: 前天刚有这个念头的，光想能挣多少，没大考虑投入
<gebjgd> soiamso: 他还发工资的？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 对阿，他说的
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 开网吧不审批？？？
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 开公司，不是网吧
<ipodtun> dshbusiness: 我只是弄几台电脑玩游戏，又不开商业性的网吧还得审批吗
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 游戏代练吧？
<zmcbb30> 搞个像样的网吧没有200w下不来
<gebjgd> soiamso: 有魄力
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 有些搞外贸的公司都20台电脑，也没有商业登记
<dshbusiness> ipodtun: 游戏代练从事实上已经是商业活动了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 黑白两道没人不行的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你准备在哪儿开？
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 人家电脑只是用来搞外贸，不是拿来搞信息产业的
<dshbusiness> 当然不用登记了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 只要你跟里面的人是雇佣关系就不会有问题了
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 租个民房
<gebjgd> 山东省济南市 联通#
<UU123> ipodtun: 建议你把需要的设备,各种收入做个预算
<dshbusiness> 如果你不登记，就看那些官老爷们有没有心情管你了，如果没心情，一年两年都不会上门，如果有心情，你上午开，下午就查来了
<ipodtun> UU123: 必须的
<soiamso> ipodtun: 最好是多层的，好布线
<UU123> ipodtun: 那之后的事你也做预算了么?
<ipodtun> dshbusiness: 我现在最想知道从事这种经营，直接申请个个体工商户行不行
<soiamso> ipodtun: 不行吧，用工要限制，你成企业了
<dshbusiness> ipodtun: 或许可以吧，但是不好说，因为毕竟和信息产业沾边，可能有问题
<dshbusiness> 撤了撤了，回去睡觉
<ipodtun> dshbusiness: 拜拜
<ipodtun> so
<soiamso> ipodtun: 30人公司你再请一个残疾的一年大概 4000左右
<SysHack> 200w现在连个营业执照都拿不下
<ipodtun> soiamso: 不用30人
<SysHack> 网吧 现在牌照基本不批了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 那样你买三十台电脑干什么？
<ipodtun> soiamso: 游戏是外挂自动练，找两个人看着别掉线就行，一天24小时，每8小时轮一次班，6个人就行
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 色情裸聊平台？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 请30个女大学生？
<onshoestring_> 好乱的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 你很有头脑阿
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 稳赚阿
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 。。
<soiamso> ipodtun: 直接用新机器，一台开四个虚拟机，用8台就可以，
<gebjgd> soiamso: 没戏吧
<gebjgd> soiamso: 那是什么游戏阿
<ipodtun> soiamso: 那得多好性能的机器啊
<soiamso> ipodtun: 新机器比老机器快很多的起码6倍，不过网吧的二手机我没有看过是不是这个情况
<soiamso> gebjgd: 微软自己的虚拟机
<ipodtun> soiamso: 网吧的机器肯定主流游戏都没问题
<UU123> ipodtun: 那兼职的如何?比如学生?
<ipodtun> UU123: 其实就是兼职
<gebjgd> soiamso: 没用过
<soiamso> ipodtun: 外挂国外的游戏确实不能抓你
<soiamso> gebjgd: 为什么？
<lazysnake> 个体工商户经营范围==>。服务业，是指从事理发、照相、浴池、洗染、旅店、刻字、体育娱乐、信息传播、科技交流、咨询服务等；
<ipodtun> UU123: 这边学生太多了，而且很多大专院校，学生整天都是玩
<soiamso> lazysnake: 信息传播，
<ipodtun> lazysnake: 我这属于信息传播吗
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 信息传播？
<lazysnake> ipodtun: 所以，不会有什么问题的。代练，属于服务啊。
<UU123> ipodtun: 那样的话,用学生,不是挺划算了吗?而且对于学生,娱乐挺重的,对钱倒不是特别看重了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 视频裸聊的话就可以算做体育娱乐了
<ipodtun> lazysnake: 我明天去工商局问问
<lazysnake> :-D
<ipodtun> lazysnake: 而且我们这边毕业两年内创业的免税
<soiamso> ipodtun: 反正我这边抓得这么严，也没有抓代练的，只要你管好需要员工证进出就可以了，别被员工的朋友拖累。
<gebjgd> ipodtun 明天到了工商局，“阿姨阿，问下阿，我要开个30人的裸聊班子。上什么营业执照阿？”
<lazysnake> ipodtun: 个人公司也免吗？
<lazysnake> :-D
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 就你重口味……
<ipodtun> lazysnake: 免，前几年更猛，还免费租房
<soiamso> ipodtun: 最好请一个残疾人
<lazysnake> orz
<edison0354> 残疾人免税……
<ipodtun> soiamso: 为啥
<gebjgd> soiamso: 太狠了。非你莫属阿
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你看看 soiamso ，人家不是学法律的。比你还会钻法律的空子
<soiamso> ipodtun:  后面的什么执法也会考虑这个， 非常好说
<ipodtun> soiamso: 代练目前是合法的，我查了。至于外挂，国家只查造外挂的，不查用外挂的
<ipodtun> soiamso: 果然是老手，说不定政府还能发我个奖章
<Gun^Rose> 作生意最重要的是盈利模式、经营模式、管理模式
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 为残疾人提供就业机会
<soiamso> ipodtun: 都说不是老手，交换机应该也有100M的二手的？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 赞
<Gun^Rose> 盈利模式决定了能否赚钱
<Gun^Rose> 经营模式决定了赚钱的能力大小
<ipodtun> soiamso: 这玩意贵吗
<soiamso> ipodtun: Gun^Rose 才是老手...
<ipodtun> GU
<Gun^Rose> 管理模式决定了赚钱的品味
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 首先考察盈利模式
<Gun^Rose> 利润=收入来源-成本
<soiamso> ipodtun: 明显你这个要依赖外挂的开发，还要买外挂，这成本你没有算
<Gun^Rose> 收入来源是不是稳定、高效，直接决定了能不能成功
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 基本都定型了，现在考虑合法性，以及最重要的是找一款好游戏，并找个值得信赖的韩国虚拟物品的交易商
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 合法性=稳定性
<ipodtun> soiamso: 算了，我不是说了吗，一台电脑一月赚500，代理和外挂花200，一个月净赚300，一共9W，扣去1W发工资以及电费网费
<Gun^Rose> 有几部分利润来源？
<Gun^Rose> 干练？
<Gun^Rose> 这肯定不是最好的模式
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 外挂练，转手游戏币及装备，韩国玩网游舍得花钱
<iGnome> 都yy。挣钱的，哪里轮到你们来作
<iGnome> 合法的更不要想挣钱
<Gun^Rose> 带练在帝都这里已经成了民工一样的体力活了
<Gun^Rose> 。。。。
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 大哥你觉得有戏吗
<Gun^Rose> 市场竞争能有什么特别的资源吗？竞争对手？
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<Gun^Rose> 不能总是压价
<roylez_> iGnome: 你来了
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 这边没有，网上有很多
<Gun^Rose> 最后没有多少利润的
<iGnome> roylez_: 有好玩的没
<roylez_> iGnome: 没
<Gun^Rose> 就是啊，别人为什么掏钱给你呢？你的优势？
<Gun^Rose> 技术？效果？还仅仅是便宜？
<iGnome> roylez_: 你找点片子给他们下吧。声地他们在这里yy
<Gun^Rose> 诚信度要积累多久？
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 管吃住3餐，免了住宿费了
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 产品是卖给韩国人，韩国他们不能用外挂，而且舍得花钱玩网游
<roylez_> iGnome: 魔法学徒有下了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 带交学费，替考试复习
<ipodtun> roylez: 垃圾片
<Gun^Rose> 我知道
<iGnome> 不迷信
<Gun^Rose> 做生意最好做的是只你一家，但这种机会太少了
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 诚信度确实是个问题，缺少在韩国的经受人，打算找找看有没有留学生
<Gun^Rose> 你总要凭点什么让别人付谦给你而不是给别人的
<iGnome> Gun^Rose: 不少。可以在本地作遣返上访的工作。
<Gun^Rose> iGnome：呵呵
<ipodtun> roylez: 魔法学徒看了也浪费时间，凯齐这些年没啥好片了
<roylez_> ipodtun: 但是其他片更烂阿
<ipodtun> roylez: 看到梦空间了吗
<roylez_> ipodtun: 烂
<Gun^Rose> 看看自己能不能作生意的最好的办法就是：到你们附近最火的小卖部旁边摆个地摊，卖和他们一样的东西，价钱一样
<ipodtun> roylez: 看来是品味不同
<ipodtun> G
<iGnome> roylez_: 貂禅的妹妹还没拍电影的。
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 那不找打吗
<iGnome> 可以挖掘下素材
<happyaron> iGnome: 你贡献个讲座吧
<happyaron> iGnome: 主席都出马了。
<happyaron> iGnome: 神不能缺席啊。
<Gun^Rose> 没错，作生意就是抢饭碗，除非你做的天下独一无二的
<happyaron> roylez_: ^
<iGnome> happyaron: 讲啥俄
<roylez_> .
<happyaron> iGnome: perl 啥的
<iGnome> 扯谈就会
<happyaron> iGnome: 现在别扯蛋，好好讲个东西
<happyaron> iGnome: 神不能输给主席啊，否则没有人入你门下了。
<iGnome> 没系统的思路哦
<iGnome> 说forxp
<happyaron> iGnome: 来得及，下周一
<happyaron> iGnome: 下周一晚上八点
<iGnome> roylez_: 你说了什么
<scflh> flh: dd
<roylez_> iGnome: zsh, mutt, xterm ，随便问
<iGnome> happyaron: 你说的打包。我听了都麻烦呢。
<iGnome> roylez_: 俄。
<iGnome> 我说opera
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun：一定要细分市场那个，先只做某个游戏，或者某个游戏的某个装备，垄断它！
<happyaron> iGnome: 嗯，讲个正经的打包方法，自然就麻烦了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 念头打掉了没有？
<ipodtun> soiamso: 当然没有
<happyaron> iGnome: 连问答要折腾40-60分钟
<iGnome> happyaron: 是啊。吓得别人都不敢和你抢生意了。 lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> 我是不敢了
<happyaron> iGnome: 没事，今天kernel team的大拿来了
<iGnome> 说kernel?
<happyaron> iGnome: 你来个精彩的吧，和主席竞争一下门徒
<happyaron> iGnome: y
<iGnome> 那别人怎么听哦。
<scflh> soiamso: 什么命令：irssi screen能一起启动？
<happyaron> iGnome: 场面比较火爆
<iGnome> 太高级了。别人听晕的
<ipodtun> soiamso: 这几天写写商业计划书
<iGnome> 哦
<happyaron> iGnome: 看到172人在线，据说有176的记录
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 贷款好贷吗现在
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> iGnome: 你想想说点啥，明天告诉我
<iGnome> 我在休假中。最近在远离机器的修炼。。。。
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun:如果你照顾残疾人就业，应该好些
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 哦，那个银行比较好
<happyaron> iGnome: 下周一讲就行，明天告诉我讲的大致内容
<iGnome> ＠ 这想不好说什么
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun:还是要看项目，政策扶植类的好办
<atcho> ip
<atcho> ipodtun: 啥银行啊？
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun：帝都这里北京商行好些
<ipodtun> Gun^Rose: 挨个跑跑把
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun：恩，必需的
<ipodtun> 我睡觉啦兄弟们，都早点睡吧，熬夜影响性功能
<Gun^Rose> ipodtun：呵呵，好，晚安
<juk__> ipodtun 说的是大实话
<lazysnake> 熬夜影响性功能:-D
<soiamso> lazysnake: 这个是，最好11点睡
<lazysnake> soiamso: 完了。2012还有一些时间。无所谓了。
<flh_> 噢
<lazysnake> http://culture.ifeng.com/abroad/200812/1222_4088_932888.shtml
<wobu> 额，又可以了，用HTTP连接方式
<flh_> happyaron: 请把我死的flh flh_ 踢出？
<lazysnake> flh哈哈。
<JuncoJet> flh, flh_ 谁啊
<winxp> ls winxp
<winxp> happyaron: 没有搞定：irssi screen 一起启动而加nicklist.pl 那个命令
<blueghost> http://culture.ifeng.com/abroad/200812/1216_4088_923778.shtml
<atcho> blueghost: 这个新闻早有了。。。
<atcho> 你以前没看过啊？ blueghost
<HuiHui> 豆花妹-幸运女神-蔡黄汝_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 蔡黄汝 幸运女神 豆花妹 MV 张秀卿播客
<HuiHui> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/xEgtb4D-Ko4/
<JcJt> IRC频道怎么设置可被/list列出？
<HuiHui> 一进一出的好玩啊
<blueghost> :_
<HuiHui> 怎么你们的名字前面都给~~++#包着的？
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?avatar=235503_1279639362.jpg :-D
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<yimo> 还有人在么
<yimo> ibus反应有点慢的问题大家如何解决
<yimo> 声音调节的图标消失来， 如何开启出来？
<ghosTM55> yimo: 用ibus-sunpinyin
<yimo> ghosTM55: 是的， 我是用的这个
<ghosTM55> yimo: 那就不清楚了，我用sunpinyin没有遇到反应慢的情况
<yimo> ghosTM55: 是否它和一些程序冲突， 比如chrome
<ghosTM55> yimo: 不冲突的
<yimo> 而且我发现一个缺陷， 是scim没有的， 比如中文输入状态下， 输入拼音的过程中， 输入一般的拼音时发现需要输入的是英文， 直接按shift键是不能转换英文输入状态的， 需要按esc取消， 才能按shift， 而scim任何时候都可以直接按shift转换
<alvin_rxg> yimo: Enter...
<gebjgd> yimo: 用fcitx
<gebjgd> yimo: o
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vte 很快……  - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vte是什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gnome-terminal 的后台
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是在说ibus输入法么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 思维太跳跃了
<yimo> 上面的任务栏的声音控制图标消失来， 如何弄出来？
<yimo> 添加也找不到
<gebjgd> yimo: 你用的什么系统？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 倫敦的愛情
<yimo> 10.04
<gebjgd> yimo: ubuntu是volwheel吧
<alvin_rxg> yimo: 1004 是版本号
<yimo> ubuntu阿
<gebjgd> yimo: 不用ubuntu，不清楚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他说的是 panel 上的一个插件
<yimo> 8.04的时候还有， 升级到10
<yimo> .04之后， 消失来
<gebjgd> yimo: 重装解决
<alvin_rxg> xD
<yimo> gebjgd: 不要那么大工程吧
<gebjgd> yimo: 自己添加控件吧
<yimo> 名称是什么， 在add to panel那找不到
<gebjgd> yimo: 不用ubuntu，不清楚
<roylez_> iGnome: 还在？
<lazysnake> cat(<-`:'),`:'->这是什么意思哦
<blueghost> 日本温泉最近重新流行起男女混浴，这是日本传统特色文化。而有温泉老板说，中国男性游客总是盯著混浴女游客看，实在不礼貌
<gebjgd> 他们能分的出来哪个是中国人哪个是日本人？
<blueghost> 但温泉的水量毕竟是有限的，一些温泉老板为保证高品质的温泉供水，认为与其勉强地分为男女两地，还不如恢复混浴。未料，这种复古的方式受到日本女性的热烈欢迎。
<blueghost> 这种复古的方式受到日本女性的热烈欢迎
<imganquan> 请问一下，如何设置gnome全局的默认EDITOR
<gebjgd> 好地方阿
<imganquan> gnome默认是gedit，我要设置为gvim怎么搞？
<gebjgd> imganquan: 文件类型右键，默认用gvim打开
<blueghost> imganquan:) gconfig-edit
<imganquan> 我不可能每一种文件都要这样做一次吧。。。这个方法我知道，不过太低效
<imganquan> blueghost: 我试试
<blueghost> imganquan:) 忘了 什么名字， 大概是这个
<blueghost> 我这里现在就恢复了温泉混浴。不过，我觉得真正不文明的是中国男性游客，他们总是直眼盯著混浴女游客，自己进入和离开的温泉的时候，也不懂得用毛巾遮挡著前面
<blueghost> 也不懂得用毛巾遮挡著前面
<gebjgd> imganquan: gconf-edit
<ultimatebuster> 8点北京时间？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 遮挡什么。都混浴了
<ultimatebuster> bah那就是8点早上。。。
<ultimatebuster> 对我来说。
<ultimatebuster> 我指的PyGTK 课
<blueghost> :)
<gebjgd> blueghost: 话说有个女的就是游泳的时候受孕的
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<ultimatebuster> =S
<blueghost> 。。。。
<ultimatebuster> .........
<ultimatebuster> uhhhhhhhh
<ultimatebuster> 我一进这个channel就差点被吓死了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 话说这边的桑那是男女混合的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且是不穿衣服的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.saunaseite.de/hintergrund-archiv/sauna-nackt-40.html
<blueghost> 国际足联被曝索贿丑闻 官员涉嫌千万兜售世界杯主办权
<blueghost> 看来 中国申办 世界杯 有希望了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 睡觉了。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我扛不过你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/51366.html
<znonozaizou> hi
<pao> Hi!!
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-19
<scflh> hi
<ultimatebuster> hi
<Warm_HUG> 早
<uPad> 今天 pidgin 好像登入不了 msn ? 你们也这样不？
<Relaed> 早上好
<Relaed> adium没问题
<flh> 如何设置 irssi不需要运行screen  就能启动nicklist.pl ??
<flh> freeflying: 请教:如何设置 irssi不需要运行screen  就能启动nicklist.pl ??
<flh> Relaed: 请教:如何设置 irssi不需要运行screen  就能启动nicklist.pl ??
<znonozaizou> 不懂
<Relaed> fl	
<Relaed> 这个人走掉了...
<Relaed> flh: 不运行的话，你只能看到nicklist
<Relaed> flh: 你想只看到nicklist么
<flh> Relaed: 是的，如果是，screen 再irssi，是可以的.
<Relaed> flh: 太高级了…为什么要看到nicklist..
<Relaed> flh: 直接输入首字母然后tab不就好了
<flh> Relaed: 是，
<zhang_> flh:早 阿
<ultimatebuster> 我这里是晚上七点
<zhang_> ??你在哪呢?
<zhang_> ultimatebuster,
<ultimatebuster> 加拿大，安大略
<flh> zhang_: 早啊
<zhang_> flh:早
<zhang_> flh, 你说建一个网站都需要什么阿
<ultimatebuster> 服务器
<ultimatebuster> HTML CSS 知识
<zhang_> flh:我买了一个虚拟空间,是python的,结果总是搭建不起来
<ultimatebuster> 差不多了
<ultimatebuster> python什么Framework?
<flh> zhang_: 没有空间就没有弄了，花了多少钱？
<flh> zhang_: 没有空间就没有弄了，花了多少钱？一年
<zhang_> 300
<zhang_> 就是给予python语言的
<flh> zhang_: 花那么多？300元
<ultimatebuster> 只有cgi?
<zhang_> 但是上传上去总是不行,出现一堆错误,但是检查了半天也没有
<zhang_> 一年300多吗?5000M的
<zhang_> 差不多把
<zhang_> ;
<zhang_> ultimatebuster, 差不多把
<ultimatebuster> 那挺。。。
<flh> zhang_: ultimatebuster 在指导，我也在看
<Relaed> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-kane-lynch/101811
<zhang_> flh:哦!我以为使用linux的一般都是乍服务器的
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: django
<zhang_> 是阿!我就是用django
<ultimatebuster> django 还可以
<Relaed> 还有很多
<zhang_> 但是老是搭建不起来,很郁闷
<Relaed> web.py什么都可以啊
<Relaed> django需要很多库
<Relaed> web.py，或者直接cgi也可以啊
<Relaed> 虽然开发起来慢了点
<zhang_> 做了个网上的shell,还有绘图的一个网页,就是上传不上去
<zhang_> 郁闷
<Relaed> zhang_: 你还是appengine吧
<Relaed> 反正国内还没有被墙
<zhang_> django已经学历很久了
<ultimatebuster> python做网页本来就比较郁闷。。
<Relaed> 晕死，网页和web app是两回事...
<ultimatebuster> 虽然python比php好用，但是做网页的话还是php强，除非是分布式。
<zhang_> 网页就是用html+css阿
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: appengine没php不给力
<ultimatebuster> 差不多，其实。。
<Relaed> 现在都分工了，后面写程序的，前台作网页的都是GUI
<zhang_> 现在我就是用html来乍
<Relaed> javascript + css
<zhang_> www.hi-moon-net
<zhang_> www.hi-moon.net
<zhang_> 呵呵,大家可以看看哈
<Relaed> 所以那是designer的活
<zhang_> js也用
<ultimatebuster> 做不好designer...
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 又要有意识，还要会玩ajax
<ultimatebuster> 数学呵呵
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 很难啊
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 都会
<zhang_> Relaed, 我就是个人玩,不做那些分工
<ultimatebuster> 经常做
<ultimatebuster> 目前的part time工作是编网页
<zhang_> part time?
<ultimatebuster> 主要是Design晕死
<Relaed> zhang_: http://yao-yuan.appspot.com/?lang=en
<ultimatebuster> 哦，每星期4小时
<ultimatebuster> 我得上学
<Relaed> zhang_: 我自写的blog程序
<zhang_> 我那个网页上面一排有下拉导航的呵呵
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 我也写过，呵呵
<ultimatebuster> http://research.thekks.net
<zhang_> Relaed, 什么写的
<Relaed> zhang_:
<Relaed> zhang_: python
<zhang_> Relaed:哦!我挺喜欢python的
<ultimatebuster> ah 那种真正的博客
<ultimatebuster> 唉～不喜欢用SQL
<Relaed> 哈哈，我搞了好久
<Relaed> appengine很给力
<zhang_> Relaed, 才上传的阿
<Relaed> zhang_: 完成很久了，最近才开始用
<ultimatebuster> 哦，你们用SQL的时候都是根据需要用的吗？还是先写好API
<zhang_> 哦!感觉怎么样阿?
<zltan> hi guys
<Relaed> zhang_: 主要没时间写文章，最近被人逼
<Relaed> zhang_: 我自己写的blog程序还能怎么样….不行就修改嘛...
<zhang_> Relaed:呵呵,这些都是业余爱好嘛!
<zltan> it has been a while since my last visit here
<zhang_> Relaed, 现在看不出怎么样.appengine上我配置静态文件,配置残了,就是农不好
<ultimatebuster> welcome zltan :P
<ultimatebuster> i'm new so.
<zhang_> Relaed, 很是郁闷
<zltan> ultimatebuster: ;)
<zhang_> i am a nower
<Sean^King> 下班总忘记关irc OMG
<zhang_> newer
<Relaed> zltan: Arent't you Chinese, or you simply do not have Chinese IME
<zltan> Relaed: don't have ime
<ultimatebuster> lolerz
<Relaed> zltan: alright ..
<zhang_> 什么是ime?
<ultimatebuster> zltan: FAIL
<ultimatebuster> input something something
<zltan> in fact it's because of the terminal doesn't support chinese
<zhang_> 哦
<Relaed> Imput Method Engine ?
<ultimatebuster> zltan: lol
<Relaed> LOL
<ultimatebuster> fail.
<zhang_> Relaed, thanks
<zltan> is it a problem?
<zhang_> English showing time
<ultimatebuster> wow 刚刚玩CS自己把自己炸死了。
<ultimatebuster> 算了。。。
<zhang_> 牛
<zltan> can't read chinese too
<ultimatebuster> zhang_: show off :P
<ultimatebuster> not showing.
<lxK> 怎么都是英文了
<zhang_> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> lxK: English Hour, yo
<ultimatebuster> 很恨AWP
<zhang_> free time
<zhang_> AWp??
<Relaed> I am in Japan, FML
<zhang_> what is that
<ultimatebuster> 没玩过CS吗？
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: HAHAHAHA
<zltan> i think this forum is changing, guess what some people go to arch
<ultimatebuster> 博客。。。我直接用wordpress
<zltan> aren't you?
<zhang_> wordpress 我也有
<alvin_rxg> ultimatebuster: 都什么时候了还玩这么古老的游戏？ 推荐 urbanterror
<ultimatebuster> alvin_rxg: CS:S
<zhang_> 玩什么游戏哦
<ultimatebuster> Counter Strike Source
<ultimatebuster> 没有想象的那么古老
<ultimatebuster> 才5、6年
<zhang_> 我喜欢星际
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> iccup D+
<ultimatebuster> 不过现在不玩了
<ultimatebuster> can you swear in english here?
<ultimatebuster> like
<ultimatebuster> f
<ultimatebuster> s
<^k^> ultimatebuster:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zhang_> Relaed, 怎么你上海的亲人呢
<ultimatebuster> ...
<zhang_> 最近对js写的tex支持文件很感兴趣
<ultimatebuster> 星期四晚上。。。没事干
<ultimatebuster> 我可以去编TAG Engine, 或者学习一个安全登录系统
<ultimatebuster> 应该选哪个，各位帮帮忙
<zltan> ruijie: your name reminds of the the software i used in college
<zltan> ruijie: network gsp gateway
<zltan> Relaed: for real 'in japan'?
<ultimatebuster> anyone often here? can we swear here?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: what do you mean?
<ultimatebuster> zltan: you know, the f word, s word
<ultimatebuster> w.e
<zhanglong> 企鹅GG和企鹅MM去约会，企鹅MM还没有到约会的地点，企鹅GG就一直在左看看，右看看...左看看，右看看...左看看，右看看...... 企鹅MM来了后看见企鹅GG这个样子，怒了！ 一巴掌呼了过去骂道：“你以为你TMD在登陆QQ啊！”
<Relaed> zltan: yeah, for real
<ultimatebuster> 哈哈哈
<zltan> Relaed: wow, that's wonderful
<zhang_> http://www.hi-moon.net/exercise/realanalysis.html
<zltan> Relaed: and you are chinese?
<zhang_> 这是我昨天写了一个习题在里面
<Relaed> zltan: yes, Chinese
<Relaed> zltan: Proudly made in Shanghai
<zhang_> Relaed, 你会几国语言阿
<Relaed> zhang_: 低调
<zhang_> Relaed, 呵呵
<zltan> Relaed: i guess you studies here?
<Relaed> zltan: I work
<zltan> Relaed: IT?
<Relaed> zltan: true
<wars> i study german
<wars> yeap
<Relaed> wars: I love Germany!
<zltan> Relaed: i see, but i work in china
<zltan> Relaed: beijing
<wars> hi
<wars> zltan
<Relaed> zltan: no convenient store within 1km radius
<zltan> wars: hi
<zltan> Relaed: plala?
<wars> haw-haw!
<ultimatebuster> whoa english hour?
<Relaed> zltan: Nope, couldn't find any convenient stores around Wu Dao Kou Area in Beijing LOL
<ultimatebuster> lol -> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/headshot.gif
<ultimatebuster> retards playing css
<zhanglong> 坏扇区怎么修复啊？
<zltan> Relaed: how's that?
<ultimatebuster> 不太可能。。
<zltan> wars: do you work in beijing?
<Relaed> zltan: that sucks
<ultimatebuster> ugh被同队的人炸死了。。。
<zltan> Relaed: in fact there are many
<ultimatebuster> 神了！两盘都被team kill了。
<Relaed> zltan: anyways
<wars> yeap
<zltan> Relaed: what's your point by 'convenient store'?
<zhanglong> please speak chinese 谁能告诉我，，，怎么修复自己的坏扇区呢？？？
<zltan> wars: great, which one?
<wars> beijing
<wars> chaoyang
<zltan> wars: yea, which company?
<Relaed> zltan: one of the many inconveniences in BJ
<wars> school
<wars> haw-haw!
<zhanglong> 怎么修复自己的坏扇区呢？？？
<ultimatebuster> 不知道。。
<wars> i'm student
<Relaed> zltan: you probably want to kill me if I say Tokyo and SH and HK is 10 times better than BJ
<zltan> Relaed: too many people here
<Relaed> zltan: LOL
<cfy> hi all
<cfy> 大家早上好
<zltan> Relaed: nop, i'm not native
<zltan> Relaed: just for there
<zhang_> Relaed:what is better mean?
<zltan> Relaed: *work
<Relaed> zltan: alright then. I mean, quality of life.
<zhang_> economic
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 晚上好=)
<zhang_> ?
<zltan> wars: what's haw-haw?
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 啥时区？
<zhang_> In beijing,power is the first
<ultimatebuster> cfy: EST
<wars> 呵呵 meaning
<ultimatebuster> 东部时区
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 哪地方的？
<wars> are u understand
<cfy> 推荐网站: http://linux.vbird.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜
<wars> haw-haw!
<cfy> 准备今天看完它，明天就要考试了。。。
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 加拿大安大略
<zltan> Relaed: don't care much about 'life', because i just graduated, ironical
<ultimatebuster> zltan: gradutaed from?
<calebot> zltan: work at China?
<Kandu> 考 Linux 知識？
<zltan> ultimatebuster: college
<dshbusiness> 谁用过用户空间的信号量或者自旋锁？说下对应的库函数是什么？
<zltan> calebot: great
<ultimatebuster> zltan: major?
<zltan> nice to see brothers here
<Relaed> zltan: well, my advice: get your self into a fucking American college while you still can
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 哦。挺好。
<zltan> Relaed: how comes?
<Relaed> zltan: if your dad is Li Gang, forget what I just said.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: cs
<zltan> Relaed: sure
<ultimatebuster> zltan: where?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: bj
<ultimatebuster> oo
<wars> i like play chinachess game
<Relaed> zltan: your dad is like that, OMFG
<Relaed> zltan: like for real ?
<zltan> calebot: yea
<ultimatebuster> I'm still in HS so..
<zltan> calebot: absolutely not 360 :p
<zltan> Relaed: like what?
<flh> 大家好：xterm难道不支持中键粘贴？我配置后
<ultimatebuster> hey i want to go into CS or CE.
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Relaed> zltan: Mr Li
<zltan> Relaed: never heard of that
<Relaed> zltan: kk
<zltan> Relaed: and i googled it :)
<calebot> flh: 支持的
<zltan> calebot: and you work at?
<calebot> zltan: Taiwan
<zltan> calebot: nice place, i like realtek
<zltan> Relaed: in fact i'm planning for going aboard recently
<zltan> ultimatebuster: which major are you in?
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i'm in highschool
<zltan> ultimatebuster: cool
<zltan> ultimatebuster: high school linux guy
<zltan> ultimatebuster: talented
<Relaed> the hope of Chinese Internet LOL
<Relaed> You shall defeat QQ !!
<ultimatebuster> lol linux not yet
<ultimatebuster> no switchable graphics support :P
<touparx> 英文频道么？怎么满屏的洋文？
<zltan> Relaed: do you hate china?
<ultimatebuster> lol
<wars> no
<ultimatebuster> 英文中文一样:P
<Relaed> zltan: LOL, please define China
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i'm just trying to find a bunch of chinese people who does python
<ultimatebuster> which is difficult
<zltan> Relaed: PRC
<Relaed> zltan: define the entity,
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i like python, but almost forget
<Relaed> zltan: which entity do you mean ? The authority, the people as a whole, or the country, or the nation?
<wars> 呵呵
<zltan> Relaed: culture and people
<Relaed> zltan: well, there is no way I hate my own culture and people.
<ultimatebuster> lol
<zltan> Relaed: /ctcp ultimatebuster version
<ultimatebuster> lol
<Relaed> lol
<zltan> Relaed: i did that, and windows for real
<ultimatebuster> i can't use ubuntu
<ultimatebuster> on this computer anyway
<zltan> i think few people use linux in china
<ultimatebuster> shit gets owned
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: buy a mac, you got student discount
<ultimatebuster> i'm not in china lol
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: i'm HS
<ultimatebuster> i got a lenovo
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: which doesn't cover ?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: us?
<zltan> you guys get damn cool ya
<ultimatebuster> zltan: Canada...
<ultimatebuster> how many times did i say this
<ultimatebuster> it's as cold as shit here
<ultimatebuster> got a stomache ache
<ultimatebuster> brb turning heating up
<zltan> ultimatebuster: wow chills in bj too
<ultimatebuster> pffft
<ultimatebuster> zltan: shut up you. I get -20C
<ultimatebuster> -40 on some occasions -.
<ultimatebuster> nothing beats that shit
<zltan> ultimatebuster: :P
<zltan> :S
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: short sleeves in Japan LOL
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> fuck off.
<ultimatebuster> >.>
 * ultimatebuster is not impressed
<ultimatebuster> wtf i'm like here to speak chinese to chiense python people
<ultimatebuster> and thne
<Relaed> typical angry high school kid.
<^k^> ultimatebuster:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<dennis___> 我进来了吗
<Relaed> calm down dude, you want to put some remote control in your ass?
<tenzu> dennis___: 没
<Relaed> LOL
<zltan> ultimatebuster: haha why python and why not c?
<dennis___> tenzu: 呵呵,看到了
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i get fasinated in c
<ultimatebuster> zltan: because i don't know c yet. also i hate functional programming >.<
<wars> no have why
<wars> haha
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i'll take that for 'i hate programming'
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<hceasy> 我进错频道了?
<ultimatebuster> object oriented ftw.
<ultimatebuster> hceasy: probably
<xxc> cool
<dennis___> 我的ubuntu server连续开机96天了,昨晚看了log,发现经常被人猜解用户名和密码,我该怎么办啊
<ultimatebuster> dennis___: restart.
<ultimatebuster> lol
<zltan> ultimatebuster: kinda blind chase
<ultimatebuster> ?
<darkwhite> dennis___: denyhosts
<tenzu> dennis___: 换密码。。。
<wars> 废掉机子
<hceasy> <dennis___> 又没猜出来,怕啥
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i suggest you learn something 'data structures'
<ultimatebuster> database?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: no
<ultimatebuster> oh
<zltan> ultimatebuster: or algorithms
<ultimatebuster> meh the word “structure” got cut off
<ultimatebuster> yes currently looking at AES
<zltan> ultimatebuster: except for you are math magician
<hceasy> <dennis___> 还在猜解阶段,说明那丫的异想天开
<ultimatebuster> zltan: hm?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: don't touch crypto early
<ultimatebuster> lol i'm learning matrix in math now
<dennis___> 哦,谢谢各位,刚接了个电话.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: but you are not gauss and turing right?
<hceasy> <dennis___> ....
<ultimatebuster> noo...
<ultimatebuster> i like math
<ultimatebuster> it's cool
<zltan> ultimatebuster: so whatever, try to concentrate on data structures
<hceasy> <dennis___> 是ushi把你的机器当win了?
<ultimatebuster> kay
<ultimatebuster> after i like
<dennis___> 我的server是用密钥方式验证的,已经禁止了密码方式,但log里还是很多猜解用户名的,对root账号的尝试记录每秒都很多次.
<ultimatebuster> finish my schoo work
<ultimatebuster> bah tests
<dennis___> 使用了密钥方式验证,禁止密码方式后,是不是就不用担心用户名猜解了?
<hceasy> <dennis___> 以前学黑防的时候经常干.都是些新手.不用怕
<dennis___> 哦
<dennis___> hceasy: 哦,
<ultimatebuster> w00t long week end
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i'm gonna be chillaxing this weekend.
<ultimatebuster> actually nm
<zltan> ultimatebuster: what's that?
<ultimatebuster> chill - relax
<ultimatebuster> anyhow
<ultimatebuster> i can't though cz i have like math test, math contest, physics test, and stuff
<hceasy> <dennis___> 稍微有点经验的老鸟都知道管理员不会把密码设置的能猜解出来
<dennis___> hceasy: 我看到网上说有个fail2ban的软件,可以自动ban到猜解用户密码的ip,不知道是否适合安装到server上?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: tests in canada
<dennis___> hceasy: 嗯,说的也是.
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i'd perfer sitting back, and like watch stupid youtube videos.
<hceasy> <dennis___> 没玩过服务器版的.但linux下的软件通用性一般都很强
<zltan> ultimatebuster: can't visit youtube any more in china
<zltan> ultimatebuster: mainland
<ultimatebuster> zltan: yeah but i can so i'm like watching =3
<ultimatebuster> speaking of which
<ultimatebuster> brb
<ultimatebuster> watching =3
<zltan> ultimatebuster: are you born in canada?
<ultimatebuster> no
<ultimatebuster> gawd no
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i prefer chinese tv shows and us ones
<ultimatebuster> wtf no new episode
<ultimatebuster> lol zltan yeah but =3 is funny
<ultimatebuster> filmriot.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i use xunlei to watch them
<ultimatebuster> lol
<ultimatebuster> xunlei is overrated
<ultimatebuster> that piece of shit is too heavy.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: don't care if it works
<hceasy> 迅雷强盗...
<ultimatebuster> it's too much advertisement on my computer
<ultimatebuster> don't need that >.>
<Relaed> we used to stay in a dorm, and whenever the internet got slow
<Relaed> we know there is some CHinese girls using xunlei
<Relaed> LOL
<Relaed> bandwidth got sucked up..
<ultimatebuster> lol for me it's ppstream
<ultimatebuster> and then i kick them off the network LOL
<zltan> Relaed: wow, chinese girls in japan ..
<ultimatebuster> and then no more lag in CSS
<Relaed> zltan: Chinese girls everywhere
<ultimatebuster> girls everywhere WEWT
<hceasy>  女生一般都找男友下歌的.不怎么接触迅雷
<ultimatebuster> meh
<ultimatebuster> 我认识的女生都在itunes上买歌
<Relaed> 嗯，itunes王道..
<ultimatebuster> but
<hceasy>  有钱人....
<ultimatebuster> i digress. you can do whatever you want.
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵。0.99不算多啊。。。
<hceasy> 我们都下盗版的
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: Yen is in power, FTW!!
<ultimatebuster> 找不到某些歌
<ultimatebuster> :3
<dennis___> hceasy: 嗯,看了fail2ban软件包的说明,这个软件还需要依赖base 4.0,担心给server增加了很多负担.
<hceasy> 一般都可以挖掘的到
<ultimatebuster> 再说我有一个朋友的父亲是musician
<dennis___> 跟大家分享一个经验,ubuntu server跑php的话,如果安装eAccelerator这个php加速器,网站的速度确实会快很多.
<hceasy> <dennis___> 对服务器的不怎么懂,但我想应该有软件可以禁止这种疯狂试密码的行为
<ultimatebuster> bday party tomorrow=D
<dennis___> 用ab压力测试都可以看出来对php的反应快了很多,推荐有server跑php的朋友都安装一个eAccelerator.
<hceasy> server跑php的话,如果安装eAccelerator这个php加速器,网站的速度确实会快很多. ''''发坛子里,有空了我去mark一下''
<dennis___> hceasy: 嗯,我在找找怎么更好的屏蔽这些疯狂试密码行为.
<Relaed> 这个比一般的memcache快?
<dennis___> eAccelerator适合单机的php server,与zend optimizer兼容
<calebot> dennis___: 不是已经禁用密码了么？那还怕个啥？
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<ultimatebuster> MSn上讲话的人太多了。。
<dennis___> Relaed: memcache适合分布式的多台server,单机php的话还是eAccelerator合适.
<dennis___> calebot: 哦,那我就放心些了,初次接触,还担心server被暴力攻击破了.
<ultimatebuster> 什么网站需要加速啊o.O
<Relaed> dennis___: 明白了...
<dennis___> ultimatebuster: 是一个discuz论坛,
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 等到你自己做了，就知道为什么要加速了。
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<widon> 郁闷了他们函数命名这样的test_CpuCard()，喊他改还不改
<calebot> dennis___: 只要没到 ddos 的程度都不怕
<calebot> dennis___: ddos 也没软件能防御
<ultimatebuster> 没做过，目前都用的是shared server
<ultimatebuster> low traffic
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 去学appengine去
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 你不是喜欢python么
<ultimatebuster> 是的，但是不太喜欢用python做网页。
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: amazon的云平台也有python的，那里还有php
<dennis___> ultimatebuster: 使用前,页面下显示的耗费时间在20ms左右,使用eAccelerator后,相同的页面耗费的时间在8~10ms左右.
<ultimatebuster> 用php 方便，主要是大部分的免费服务器都只有php
<ultimatebuster> dennis___: 哦
<Relaed> 不喜欢php … 有种凌乱的感觉...
<dennis___> calebot: 哦,我是一个技术讨论站,应该不会惹来ddos.
<Relaed> 别打我...
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 同感
<calebot> dennis___: 网址是？
<Relaed> dennis___: 你可以要求服务器运营商从router那里block么
<Relaed> dennis___: 虽然这样最快...
<calebot> Relaed: IP 可能只是跳板
<Relaed> calebot: 也是...
<calebot> 禁 IP 非长久之道
<ultimatebuster> what the hell random stomache ache..
<dennis___> calebot: 小站啊,还不好意思在这里献丑的
<calebot> dennis___: 有人用才有人 report bug / suggest 啊
<calebot> dennis___: http://www.osmsg.com/ # 也是一个人小站，做得不错，有在这打广告
<dennis___> Relaed: 运营商才不管呢,收了托管费就没他们事情了啊
<calebot> dennis___: 讨论站不招人还讨论个啥啊…
<calebot> dennis___: 技术讨论站更需要人
<zltan> ultimatebuster: do you like hacking?
<ultimatebuster> zltan: definition.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: hacking around
<zltan> ultimatebuster: not cracking
<dennis___> calebot: 嗯,只是一个行业技术站,不是计算机的 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> zltan: sql injection?
<ultimatebuster> meh i'm not that bored.
<zltan> ultimatebuster: no, i think hacking means 'finding better solutions to problems with enlightment'
<dennis___> calebot: 嗯,ip估计都是跳板
<ultimatebuster> zltan: oh
<ultimatebuster> sure
<zltan> ultimatebuster: i like it at your age
<ultimatebuster> lol
<ultimatebuster> yeah do that
<ultimatebuster> i do that*
<ultimatebuster> wtf does
<ultimatebuster> 'finding better solutions to problems -with enlightment- mean...
<zltan> ultimatebuster: you know it
<ultimatebuster> yea but -with enlightment-.. i never heard that before
<ultimatebuster> i like how this channel speaks more english then chiense
<calebot> ultimatebuster: 会吓跑新人的
<ultimatebuster> calebot: 我就是新人。
<ultimatebuster> ^_^
<calebot> ultimatebuster: 那多用中文
<ultimatebuster> ok
<dennis___> 我看到全E文的讨论,就傻眼了
<zltan> ultimatebuster: sudden enlightment
<ultimatebuster> 我正在跟这位 zltan 讲话。人挺好的。
<Relaed> 有些时候需要的，比如终端不支持中文输入的时候...
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i know that part...
<ultimatebuster> zltan: it's just weird..
<dennis___> 呵呵 了解.
<ultimatebuster> =s
<zltan> ultimatebuster: cannot read chinese here, the terminal complains
<ultimatebuster> zltan: which university are you on?
<ultimatebuster> lol zltan good ：P
<zltan> ultimatebuster: ts
<calebot> zltan: install fbterm
<ultimatebuster> zltan: maybe you should "hack it", or "finding better solutions to problems -with enlightment- "
<ultimatebuster> zltan: qing hua?
<ultimatebuster> not sure what ts is sryz
<zltan> ultimatebuster: yea
<ultimatebuster> calebot: 我想知道我吓跑了多少个新人。嘻嘻
<ultimatebuster> zltan: wow nice.
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i can kinda see that already
<ultimatebuster> zltan: i guessed you were either from bejing university or qinghua
<ultimatebuster> zltan: english level lolz
<zltan> ultimatebuster: how comes?
<zltan> ultimatebuster: ..ok
<ultimatebuster> zltan: HA ANSWERED BEFORE YOU ASKED
<ultimatebuster> bam i win.
<ultimatebuster> 有人喜欢owl city吗
<Sean^King> 大家都用英文的话 也挺好的。
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> cccccccombo breakkker
<missing> kdjvkd
<Relaed> 晕 … Chinglish Training … Starts
<missing> see see my english
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: ?
<calebot> Chinglish++
<ultimatebuster> lol
<Sean^King> 可以练练。现在基本就只能看懂了 写点东西 写不来了
<ultimatebuster> !karm啊？
<ultimatebuster> !karma
<jimmyxu> = =...
<ultimatebuster> oh
<ultimatebuster> nm
<ultimatebuster> Engrish++
<mitom> - -!
<^k^> ultimatebuster:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: when you speak English with people coming from Mainland only, you will find your speaking pattern wierd.
<jimmyxu> the same when you reply to Chinglish bug reports ...
<Relaed> jimmyxu: +1
<dennis___> 来了一个ipv6的用户?
<jimmyxu> ipv6很常见啊…
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: i do that everyday lol. i notice.
<ultimatebuster> 另外我好像设不好ipv6..
<ultimatebuster> >.>
<dennis___> 我们还不知道什么时候才能用上ipv6呢
<dennis___> 电信的ipv6进度太慢太慢了,
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: when you walk into a bar, and people ask, which part of Vietnam do you come from ?
<ultimatebuster> 我天！我已经被mute了至少4次了。。。。
<jimmyxu> tunnelbroker.net 就不错，大和网的服务
<ultimatebuster> lol Relaed i don't walk into a bar. number 1.
<dennis___> he.net的ipv6可以用在miredo软件上吗
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: k, that's because you are still in High School kid
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 两个不用共存的
<calebot> ultimatebuster: 言之有物就不会被 mute
<jc> 我的xchat以及ibus最小化时候在panel上看不到了，但是还是存在的，谁知道算怎么回事吗
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 哦,是不同的方式?
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵，我说话很喜欢把一句话打成几句。
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 对，一个是 teredo，一个是 6in4
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: yes...
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: well behaved
<ultimatebuster> meh i try, kinda. not really.
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 我在路由器后面,好像只有teredo可以正常工作.
<jc> 并且我的ibus写字时候没有选择了
<ultimatebuster> kinda depends on what "well behaved" means. Do I do alcohol? drugs? no.
<ultimatebuster> But do i do like other stuff like, you know, flirt with girls on random occasions. Yes ^_^：Ｐ
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: excluding the "trying to became the napster" part
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 6in4 的 v4endpoint 要写内网地址
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: the what what?
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: blah … there is something called google
<dennis___> 哦 要写路由器后的192.168.*.*这样的地址吗
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: port 80 on my network seems to have died.
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: so in my current standpoint, there's no google.
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 对，http://paste.ubuntu.com/534114/
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: use the bot here
<ultimatebuster> yeah but i'm new so i don't know the cmd
<ultimatebuster> and what am i suppose to google? =S
<ultimatebuster> w00t internet's back
<ultimatebuster> well it never left, but port 80 seems to be transmitting again.
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 我的是adsl拨号,那个ipv4的endpoint地址是经常变换的,那我每次adsl拨号后都需要重新编辑 interface文件吗
<jimmyxu> ultimatebuster: 在 #ubuntu-cn 里乃就用中文吧
<jc> 我的xchat以及ibus最小化时候在panel上看不到了，但是还是存在的，谁知道算怎么回事吗
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 路由器什么型号的？
<ultimatebuster> jimmyxu: ok 我只跟这位 Relaed 和 zltan 讲英文
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 要是支持自定义 DDNS 客户端的话找台服务器写个 cgi 爬下 https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/ipv4_end.php
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 不支持的话就写个 sh 自己跑吧
<missing> ultimatebuster: 你在说字母语
<ultimatebuster> missing: 差不多吧
<missing> ultimatebuster: 没什么看出来是英文lol
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 是tplink 541G
<calebot> 是 chinglish
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 那还是写 sh 吧...或者用 ddclient
<ultimatebuster> calebot: -.-
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 哦 支持ddns的,只是花生壳
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 支持花生壳
<ultimatebuster> calebot: 是 internettish
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 在服务器上写个 cgi 然后用 ddclient 吧，这货会定期请求那个
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 好的,花生壳不行的吗
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 不是说要更新ip...是得请求 <https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/ipv4_end.php> 这个页面的
<ultimatebuster> 发现天气一冷 就开始肚子疼。
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<lubcat> 受凉了
<ultimatebuster> 恩有这种刚觉
<ultimatebuster> 感觉×
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 哦 明白
<jimmyxu> dennis___: :)
<ultimatebuster> 很郁闷
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 感谢啊,解决了我一直以来的困惑,.
<calebot> ultimatebuster: #include <外套>
<sking> 哪里人啊?
<jimmyxu> 现在 Panel 上表示 Feels like: 281K
<ultimatebuster> 已经有了。
<dennis___> jimmyxu: he.net的连接速度应该不错吧
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 用 lax 的，rtt 在 250-300ms 吧
<ultimatebuster> 外面的温度是 266K
<ultimatebuster> calebot: lol
<jimmyxu> ultimatebuster: 那比较冷…您哪儿人？
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 看youtube会流畅吗,我现在的miredo看youtube不太流畅
<lubcat> 怎么记的。。。用绝对温度记得？
<ultimatebuster> 生在武汉，现在住在加拿大
<lubcat> 哦。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: Celcius + 273.15K
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 这个没法保证，不过大多数情况差不多的
<lubcat> 了解。
<ultimatebuster> 是.15吗？
<ultimatebuster> 忘了。。
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 了解.
<jimmyxu> ultimatebuster: 是
<ultimatebuster> 我郁闷死了，上次化学考试忘了把C转成K
<ultimatebuster> 1分。
<lubcat> 武汉一火炉。加拿大一冰箱。。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 我觉得是放死尸的存储室~.~
<lubcat> 真金耐火，寒气袭人。。哈哈。。
<ultimatebuster> 加上我是很瘦。。
<ultimatebuster> 没有fat隔热。
<lubcat> 瘦的最怕冷。
 * jimmyxu 72kg 泪目…
<lubcat> 嗯。
<ultimatebuster> ..
<lubcat> 60kg  泪眼模糊
<ultimatebuster> 45kg?
<ultimatebuster> maybe
<jimmyxu> 无语凝咽…
<ultimatebuster> >.<
<lubcat> 。。。。。这一袋面的质量都不到啊。45
<ultimatebuster> 恩，别人都是怎么说的。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: wow...
<ultimatebuster> 谢谢。。。
<ultimatebuster> 大家的鼓励。。
<lubcat> 一袋面50kg.....不客气
<jimmyxu> 其实好像国内大部分v6用户都是CERNET2的…2001:db8:0::/40
<lubcat> 低温驻容。。哈哈。
<ubuntu> hello
 * ultimatebuster 叹气
<lubcat> no sigh..
<calebot> 大家都一次买 50kg?
<ultimatebuster> 不太可能。。谢谢
<ubuntu> ubuntu能玩真三不
<lubcat> 哈哈。。开玩笑的
<lubcat> ubuntu可以尝试下
<lubcat> 这个玩笑似乎不怎么搞笑哦。。
<ultimatebuster> 那个？
<lubcat> banban: 早~~
<lubcat> 50kg
<banban> lubcat: 早 :)
<ultimatebuster> 哦。。
<ultimatebuster> -.-'
<lubcat> 哈哈。。。。。
<ultimatebuster> 马上要睡觉了。。明天还要上班。
<lubcat> 呃。晚安。。
<ultimatebuster> 10AM-2PM
<ultimatebuster> 然后生日party
<ultimatebuster> suprise
<lubcat> 哦。生日啊。。呵呵。
<nosea_> 请问一下，有一个zip文件，名字为abc.zip，我想把它解压到/opt/con/目录下并且指定解压的文件名为pwd。应该如何写命令呢？
<ultimatebuster> 恩，朋友的。
<nosea_> 知道的麻烦说一下，谢谢
<lubcat> 哦。围观去的。
<_xiaomo_> unzip
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 只有5个人
<nosea_> 我知道unzip命令
<ultimatebuster> 加上他的弟弟和父母一共9个
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 呵呵。
<nosea_> 但是没有解压指定文件名的选项
<nosea_> -d是指定路径
<nosea_> 如何改名呢
<ultimatebuster> /nick
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 那个
<ubuntu> ubuntu能玩真三不 玩能运行war3.exe就是浩方进不去说缺少类似与DLL（ubuntu不知道叫啥）等文件
<ultimatebuster> .so?
<nosea_> 我不想解压后又move一下
<nosea_> 没人知道吗
<ultimatebuster> #!usr/bin/python
<ultimatebuster> import shutil
<_xiaomo_> -d
<_xiaomo_> 不是都知道了么
<lubcat> nosea －f
<lubcat> 嗯。。那个好像 是tar的参数。。
<ubuntu> ubuntu能玩真三不 玩能运行war3.exe就是浩方进不去说缺少类似与DLL（ubuntu不知道叫啥）等文件
<nosea_> 对的，是tar的
<nosea_> unzip没有
<_xiaomo_> tar不是-C?
<nosea_> unzip -C 压缩文件中的文件名称区分大小写
<lubcat> -c 建立压缩文件的参数命令
<ultimatebuster> whoa
<lubcat> -f 使用文件名。
<ultimatebuster> Waterloo大学的CE使用C#教课。。
<ultimatebuster> 才知道的。。
<lubcat> 。。。
<nosea_> 不行，要不你举个例子，谢谢啦
<nosea_> 反正我这里-f肯定不行，那个到了tar还行
<JackyChao> xchat,ibus,amsn等运行中的软件在panel中看不见了,突然之间就看不见了，连ibus可供选择的下拉汉字都看不见了，但是他们是存在的。
<JackyChao> 我通过gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel，rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel ，pkill gnome-panel恢复默认值之后仍然不行
<JackyChao> 这个给我带来了很大的不便。希望高手指点。谢谢
<ubuntu> ubuntu firefox 不能浏览php网页？
<lubcat> 笨点的方法。解压完挪过去。
<_xiaomo_> unzip abc.zip -d /opt/con/  不行吗?
<lubcat> 或者指定文件的
<lubcat> 要指定文件名的
<lubcat> 不是默认的
<nosea_> 我说的是指定文件名的
<nosea_> 不是指定路径的
<lubcat> 另改下名字。。？
<_xiaomo_> 哦 ..
<ubuntu> ubuntu firefox 不能浏览php网页？
<_xiaomo_> ubuntu: 可能吗? `
<lubcat> 啥意思。。php?
<nosea_> 那还是要多一步咯
<lubcat> nosea 要不man unzip?
<nosea_> 早man过了。没有选项
<ultimatebuster> 最近Waterloo的CS不行啊。。
<nosea_> 我知道了。谢谢
<archl> 水牛在吗？
<dennis___> ubuntu: 当然可以浏览php网页了
<lubcat> ...
<_xiaomo_> 估计他本地写的php.没用服务器.或者没用虚拟地址..
<dennis___> lubcat: 他怎么突然就走了
<lubcat> dennis___: 似乎 是有所悟了
<dennis___> lubcat: 呵呵
<lubcat> 留下我不明情况了
<lubcat> 水牛估计在水区。
<ultimatebuster> lol
<liuwei> 大家好，有用deep linux的吗？我什么我刚装的系统下面那个托盘工具条有个大黑框框了？
<pocoyo> liuwei: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lubcat> 。。。。
<archl> 水牛在阿。
<dennis___> pocoyo: pocoyo也在啊
<addition> android test
<archl> 那么公共频道问了。。。 https://www.deleak.com/blog/2010/11/17/gimp-picture-point/#comments 里发现别人都有图片作为头像呢。。。怎么获取？
<ultimatebuster> no idea
<ultimatebuster> 不会用GIMP
<archl> 不是这个。。。
<archl> 我说的是评论者，别人都有头像我没有。。。
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> gravatar
<ultimatebuster> welcome
<dennis___> 昨天去startssl.com申请免费的ssl证书,最后证书无法从firefox中导出来,很奇怪.
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 另外我不知道到appengine上写啥东西。觉得。。
<ultimatebuster> 没太大用处
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 很多很好玩的
<dennis___> 最近有没有朋友去startssl申请过免费ssl证书哦?
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 支持xmpp，还有mail
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 等等
<addition> archl: ssl encrypted
<lubcat> archl 你是。。don.e?
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 主要是我不知道写啥，而且我不想给Google我的phone num
<archl> archl就是archl
<ultimatebuster> 感觉很creepy
<archl> ssl没用过。
<ultimatebuster> archl: gravatar申请帐号。加Avatar
<lubcat> archl 哦。跑到人家那去围观去啦？
<dennis___> ultimatebuster: 就是啊,为什么google appengine一定要手机号验证呢
<archl> ultimatebuster: 谢拉
<addition> archl: you mean gravatar?
<archl> gravatar 是啥。。。
<ultimatebuster> dennis___: 很讨厌Google和facebook。觉得很怪。我现在用facebook都在private mode利用的。
<ultimatebuster> 里×
<Sean^King> dennis___: 我申请了 但是一直没回复
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 恶，那就算了。青少年真偏激....
<addition> archl:  a website
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 我天，不是每个人都是从那走过来的吗。。。
<dennis___> Sean^King: 哦,我昨天申请时的界面流程,跟网上的教程不一样
<dennis___> Sean^King: 也没有成功,无法从firefox中导出证书
<archl> 不记得。。。试试吧。
<ultimatebuster> 等到我有一个idea的话在来申请appengine
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 是的
<jimmyxu> startcom的客服不错的，有问题去找他们
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 别错过了你的年少
<ultimatebuster> google app engine -> very not crossplatform
<ultimatebuster> ...
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 错误信息是什么？
<addition> you should buy a certificate,because some browser cannot identifythat damn certificate
<jimmyxu> addition: 现在大部分浏览器都信任的
<shvntr> /exit/exit
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 具体的文字信息记不住了,大概就是"该证书无法导出"
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 但明明就在firefox中
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 确定您选对证书了？
<addition> jimmyxu:not for all ,android cannot,uc cannot
<jimmyxu> addition: android>=2.2是信任的，UC没用过
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 嗯,firefox的"我的证书"里,就只安装了新申请的startssl的
<archl> 谢拉。以前申请过wordpress——所以那样的。。。
<alvin_rxg> hello, 请问 urxvt 在 .Xdefaults 里边的字体配置之后还需要什么操作？我这边配置前景色为 "#AAAAAA"，显示为粉红色……背景色无论怎么改都是白色……anyidea?
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 那这个不应该没法导出啊= =不理解了
<addition> jimmyxu: versign is good
<jimmyxu> addition: too damn expensive
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 就是啊 我也是不明白
<dennis___> 会不会是的的/home/xxxx/目录不允许通过firefox存放证书文件?
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 不会…
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 但我通过firefox都能正常下载文件的.
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 嗯.
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 玩不转的话去折腾他们的客服吧
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 觉得很奇怪. 呵呵 周末了,再试试
<addition> Jimmy: maybe,but it's better than godaddy or startcom
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 昨晚后来又去godaddy申请ssl证书,发现都涨价了,要49.99美金
<dennis___> jimmyxu:
<jimmyxu> dennis___: StartSSL的class 2也就才49...
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 好贵,
<jimmyxu> addition: that's for companies
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 是的.
<jimmyxu> addition: not for individual
<dennis___> jimmyxu: 本来想给网站用户的登录过程加上ssl的,自签名的证书又有警告提示,让用户不太敢用.
<jimmyxu> dennis___: 但是申请到的证书不能作为CA的
<addition> Jimmyxu: i prefer to versign
<dennis____> 刚才收不到消息了
<dennis____> addition: versign的ssl证书多少一年
<dennis____> time out?
<Warm_HUG> dennis____: 没
<jimmyxu> dennis____: 没人说话而已
<dennis____> Warm_HUG: 哦,谢谢
<addition> desnis___: i am not sure ,i am godaddy now,but next year i want versign
<dennis____> jimmyxu: 哦
<dennis____> addition: 哦,
<dennis____> addition: 在godaddy,是不是先买主机,然后再买ssl证书时,就会便宜很多?
<addition> dennis___:  maybe no more than 200 for personal, i am not sure
<addition> dennis___: domain and vps and certificate,maybe is the best choice
<dennis____> addition: 哦,我的站还是放国内的,暂时还用不上godaddy的主机
<dennis____> 大伙都去吃饭了吧,说话的人少了
<addition> dennis___: how to gfw...
<Warm_HUG> dennis____: 向我这么早搞定的只是少数
<dennis____> addition: ipv6和tor了
<dennis____> Warm_HUG: 呵呵,我还没开始加血
<addition> dennis___: thank you
<jimmyxu> dennis____: 不觉得慢？
<dennis____> jimmyxu:
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/19/0131252
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 200+行内核补丁的替代方案
<dennis____> jimmyxu: tor最近速度还行啊
<dennis____> jimmyxu: 看看网页差不多了
<jimmyxu> dennis____: 已经留下阴影了…
<dennis____> jimmyxu: tor的速度比一年前快多了,也不知道为什么
<jimmyxu> dennis____: 而且tor还害得当初半天编辑不了维基…= =
<addition> noie: seen on slashdot.com this morning
<dennis____> jimmyxu: 那你现在一般都用什么做运动?
<jimmyxu> dennis____: vpn
<addition> how to logout ? webpage
<addition> just close this window?
<jimmyxu> addition: yep
<Sean^King> 话说要造个字 需要怎么搞啊
<hceasy> 放学啦
<hceasy> 吃饭去
<ultimatebuster> 肚子痛刚刚消掉一点
<hceasy> .....
<ultimatebuster> 然后有来了。。
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<calebot> dennis____: 因为 tor node 多了吧
<dennis____> calebot: 哦,有可能
<dennis____> calebot: 好人越来越多了
<ultimatebuster> tor还是挺慢的。
<iyten> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/19/0131252
<Relaed> 恶，没有人发前面一条
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<ultimatebuster> Solidot完全就跟slashdot一样
<Relaed> solidot上今天有关twitter的消息没人发
<Relaed> 怕被跨省啊
<iyten> Relaed:  好像已经删除了
<dennis____> Relaed: 什么消息
<iyten> dennis____: 中国女推友因推特上的一句话被判劳改
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 真的假的
<dennis____> iyten: 啊??????????真的假的
<tenzu> 我提议一个新词，蚊子鱼
<dennis____> iyten: 什么样的话威力这么大啊
<iyten> bonnae1982 写道  "据BBC报道，中国“推友”程建萍因在国内无法访问的社交网站推特(Twitter)上发表一句有争议的言论，在江苏无锡市被拘留5天后，本周被河南司 法当局判处劳动教养一年。程建萍（网名王译）的未婚夫华春珲介绍了介绍事情的起因：  他说，今年10月17日，程建萍和华春珲在无锡的网上看到四川绵阳反日游行的视频，对一些游行者抢砸è·
<ultimatebuster> 乱码O.o
<wars> 好乱
<hceasy> <tenzu> 太直接
<tenzu> 五个字，愤青们，冲啊
<hVenus> twitter上写几个字都能被抓，那么在IRC上写呢？
<hceasy> <tenzu> 去哪?
<dennis____> 后面是什么
<hVenus> freenode.net在国内可是能够访问的。
<jimmyxu> irc是有日志滴~
<tenzu> 算了，不多说了，免得自找麻烦
<hVenus> 少说几句吧
<hVenus> 现在最重要的是赚钱。
<dennis____> 好吧
<hceasy> 恩
<calebot> 实体翻墙吧
<dennis____> hVenus: 对,
<calebot> 存钱移民
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<dennis____> 人肉翻过去,才是真的解放了
<dennis____> 呵呵
<calebot> jc 叔叔不在？
<tenzu> 我拼了命想回国，你们这帮人拼了命想出国，谢特
<hceasy> 如果哪天我们所用的网站都被河蟹了,我们怎么联系?
<hceasy> 疼疼在国外?
<calebot> tenzu: 回国就没命鸟，也不用拼了
<tenzu> calebot: 不出国不知出国的苦啊
<dennis____> 难道是围城?
<dennis____> 呵呵
<tenzu> hceasy: 你不知道？
<calebot> tenzu: 换个国就是了
<hceasy> <tenzu> 一直以为你在国内
<tenzu> dennis____: 还真有点儿围城的意思，但是并不是所有的人跟我想法一样
<dennis____> tenzu: 出国的苦,苦在哪些方面?
<void1> 1个月后正式回到墙内
<ultimatebuster> tenzu: 你在那啊？
 * tenzu 吼道：一言难尽啊~~~
<tenzu> ultimatebuster: singapore
<ultimatebuster> 恩很多出国的人都这么说的。
<ultimatebuster> 哦！
<ultimatebuster> wow
<calebot> tenzu: 新加坡沒比国内好啊
<XwinX> 没地沟油吃，痛苦
<calebot> tenzu: 在新加坡确实不如回国算了
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<lerosua> XwinX: 你是三天不打， 上房揭瓦
<tenzu> 坡国就是一坨屎，相信我
<iyten> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> lol
<calebot> 实体翻墙千万表去新加坡
<XwinX> lerosua: 我什么时候上房揭瓦了
<dennis____> 城内的难以明白
<tenzu> 传说中的花园都市，自诩美食天堂，我真想艹它大爷
<missing> tenzu: 咋了?
<calebot> 新加坡 鼻屎大 无美食
<tenzu> missing: 没咋，积怨
<missing> .
<hceasy>  我等p民,还是专心搞技术吧
<iyten> 难道只有美利坚是人类的希望？
<tenzu> iyten: 去了美国你就等着内牛满面吧，还不如坡国
<Relaed> ...
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<dennis____> 难道都这么惨,还是我朝p民最幸福?
<xhw514> 假洋鬼子
<tenzu> 国外什么都好，就是不能长呆
 * ultimatebuster 围观一下
<dennis____> tenzu: 是不是没有家的感觉?
<Relaed> 会被当成怪人，和国内价值观格格不入
<tenzu> dennis____: 被歧视，被排挤
<dennis____> Relaed: 哦,那需要改变的还是价值观
<dennis____> tenzu: 哦
<banban> tenzu: 关键是你媳妇不在身边吧。。。
<hceasy>  我等p民,还是专心搞技术
<dennis____> tenzu: 难以融入当地的生活圈子
<tenzu> banban: 在不在都一样
<tenzu> dennis____: 是永远不能融入
<banban> tenzu: 额 坡国不是一向以美著称的吗
<ultimatebuster> 中国人到外面的很多都说不能融入。。
<tenzu> 不扯蛋了，吃饭去
<dennis____> tenzu: 看来狮城还是其实中国人啊
<hceasy> <banban> ?哪个国家?
<dennis____> tenzu: 看来狮城还是歧视中国人啊
<banban> hceasy: 你说鑫鑫吗 坡国啦
<Relaed> 我感觉现在坡国中国人泛滥
<ultimatebuster> 这边的留学生很少跟外国人在一起的，都是走在自己人里
<Relaed> 在日本找不到工作的人全部去坡国找工作噢
<hceasy> <banban> 还没看明白 鑫鑫在什么国家?
<iyten> tenzu: 歧视那些方面？
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 你们学校有仲尼私塾么
<dennis____> 各位,先下了.吃饭去了.
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: O.o啥东西？
<missing> banban: 吃饭啦
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 算了
<banban> hceasy: Singapore
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<banban> missing: 好 呵呵
<missing> :-D
<ultimatebuster> 本来今天要来做数学题的。。肚子疼闹得。
<hceasy>  <banban> 直接说新加坡不就可以了
<banban> hceasy: 显摆显摆英文嘛
<calebot> 不能融入是个性因素吧
<calebot> 儿女就能融入了 XD
<ultimatebuster> 中国人普遍比较保守。。至少个人是这么刚觉的。。
<ultimatebuster> calebot: 你是？
<calebot> 很多第一代移民都不认同该国，但儿女就没问题鸟
<Relaed> 认识太多第一代移民了
<calebot> 就是在国内，跨省生活也常常无法融入吧
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<calebot> 饮食风俗都不同
<iyten> 价值观不同？
<ultimatebuster> 第一代移民到底是怎么定义的？
<Relaed> 上海人受歧视！！！
<calebot> 不能融入就表翻墙了
<iyten> 或者是自己感觉被歧视  然后不去融入 然后真被排斥和歧视了。。。
<ultimatebuster> 算不算跟着父母去的子女？
 * missing 求免费翻墙大法
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 你绝对可以融入
<ultimatebuster> iyten: 认同
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 不用考虑
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 没有觉得不能。
<roylez> missing: mi...
<calebot> 先跨省试试看，没事了就移民
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 那么20几岁来的人呢？
<ultimatebuster> 留学的
<missing> roylez: 那个cjb翻不了啊,主席好,吃饭了没有啊~
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 这要看家庭背景，读过大学再出去的很难了
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 高中出国是一个界限
<roylez> missing: 是吗
<roylez> missing: 估计是那边发现流量很大禁了开端口吧
<missing> roylez: 又或者我愚昧~
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 我看到的一个留学生，来了一年就没问题了。。
<ultimatebuster> 比较恐怖。。
<ultimatebuster> 人个性很开朗。
<scflh> 请教：sed  将  >  前的所有字符去掉？
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 呵呵，Chinese抱团的多数不能融入
<missing> roylez: ssh -qNTfD 7070 leeaman@216.194.70.6
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 去看facebook上的好友人数
<missing> roylez: 这个应该没有问题吧?
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 一般超过300的，没问题的
<ultimatebuster> 啊？
<ultimatebuster> 我才60多个
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 到达500-700的算是OK
<ultimatebuster> 不过我刚刚加入fb的
<scflh> 请教：用sed把   >  前的所有字符去掉？
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 很多人在国外还用renren
<ultimatebuster> 哦知道
<ultimatebuster> 还有QQ
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 我的朋友圈子的一个现象
<ultimatebuster> 一般来说用Gtalk或者MSN的就算很好的
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 你是一代还是二代？
<ultimatebuster> 还是1.5
<iyten> 富二代移民一代
<ultimatebuster> O.o
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 很难定义诶...
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 第一代
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 我觉得你至少英语过关了
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 很难定义？
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 那绝对的
<ultimatebuster> 这样吧。如果你带小孩过来就算一代。没带但是已经读过大学算1.5，高中以下算2.0
<Relaed> 哈哈
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 我刚刚大学毕业
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 在日本工作
<ultimatebuster> 我就是所谓的2.0版本
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 1.25? =S
<scflh> alvin_rxg: 请教：用sed把   >  前的所有字符去掉？
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 嗯，我自己也觉得WTF … no category ...
<ultimatebuster> 行，1.25
<ultimatebuster> 不
<ultimatebuster> 1.75
<ultimatebuster> 没看清楚自己的定义。~.~ 还是在肚子痛。
<ultimatebuster> 我们好像吓跑了2为。
<hceasy> 拉肚子
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 我郁闷啊，有人在召集NY感恩节聚会，不能去...
<ultimatebuster> 位
<roylez> missing: ....太复杂了，我看不懂
<ultimatebuster> hceasy: 没有。。不舒服，太冷了。
<hceasy> 我在拉肚子
<roylez> missing: gfw: aliased to ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=60 -Cg -D 7070
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 没说你
<ultimatebuster> hceasy: O.O 那我也没辙
<ultimatebuster> ok
<roylez> missing: 我只有这个，不管用哪个ssh做代理都一样
<ultimatebuster> 拉肚子还带电脑。强人
<MaskRay> GnuPG 有 C 接口吗？
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: video stream :P
<hceasy> <ultimatebuster> 手机...
<ultimatebuster> 哦那就没什么。
<missing> roylez: 呵呵...好吧,我再折腾折腾,原来的你这个配置我没有拷贝过来
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 你在拉肚子的时候在厕所里video stream ?!
<ultimatebuster> 不过你拉肚子含能够打字，厉害。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: GnuPG 有 C 接口吗？
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 没有，我说你“在召集NY感恩节聚会”可以用video stream
<iyten> Relaed: 用意念打字？
<Relaed> 去ustream开个channel：大家来看我啊….
<hceasy>  只是拉肚子.不同痛
<ultimatebuster> 不过刚刚的是一个好主意。
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 写一个appengine app.
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: iPoop
<ultimatebuster> diaria cam
<ultimatebuster> fail spelling
<ultimatebuster> Diarrhea cam
<hceasy>  昨晚画完画没系数
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: i am eating my bento, thanks
<hceasy> 没洗手,一手铅笔末
<ultimatebuster> 拉肚子，想问题。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay: libcrypt?
<ultimatebuster> WTF is a bento
<RavenChan> MaskRay: libgcrypt
<hceasy> 然后就吃东西了,今天就挂了
<ultimatebuster> sounds like a software
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: Japanese lunch box
<ultimatebuster> hceasy: 的确厉害，找到原因。
<ultimatebuster> 我有可能是因为牛奶造成的。
<ultimatebuster> 很郁闷
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: O
<Relaed> 乳糖不耐。。和我一样
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<hceasy> 三聚...安
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<ultimatebuster> 本来还有所谓的Canadian Open Math Challenge practise.
<ultimatebuster> 今天晚上啥都没做。
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 我觉得math在加国就是一个和乒乓一样的东西
<ultimatebuster> 除了在这里suffer以外。
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 决赛看到都是中国人or华裔or亚裔
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 基本上吧。
<ultimatebuster> 我想进waterloo所以想考一个高分把
<ultimatebuster> 我们这个地区的数学比较差的
<Relaed> 加油咯
<Relaed> SFU和waterloo比起来哪个好
<ultimatebuster> 我去年没准备都考了全校第一。
<ultimatebuster> SFU?
<ultimatebuster> STFU?
<Relaed> 你才stfu
<ultimatebuster> 哈哈
<Relaed> Simon Friesser
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> 计算机不用说waterloo强
<soiamso> Relaed: 中国人不上税，就算上税了生活也没有保证
<ultimatebuster> simon fraser..
<Relaed> spelling fail.
<ultimatebuster> 不太清楚，加拿大前十八
<ultimatebuster> 吧
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 之前在香港比赛的时候看到他们...
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 很疯狂的学校
<ultimatebuster> 我有一个同学想去simon fraser。不过是外省的，难一些。
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: 那里也是个华人据点
<ultimatebuster> 所有搞engineering和science的地方都是华人的据点
<Relaed> LOL
<ultimatebuster> 除了我这个狗屎城市
<ultimatebuster> 没几个中国人
<ultimatebuster> 冷得我要死。
<lubcat> ，，
<lubcat> 哪个？
<Relaed> 我同学在多伦多一个商场里拍了10分钟录像，我还以为是在上海
<hceasy> 说的都是哪里啊
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 如果你要是在开我体重的玩笑。。。我也拿你没辙
<lubcat> 某星球
<ultimatebuster> 哦, Relaed 的确
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 嗯。不开了。。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: whois my ip
<ultimatebuster> 没关系，习惯了。
<ugoubuntu> 发现个问题， 我用右键的compress 选择压缩成.jar格式，压缩後 包内就会少些文件，选择压成.zip格式就不会少压文件……
<ultimatebuster> 我可以说我自己太胖了，这样间接的开所有人的玩笑。
<lubcat> ultimatebuster::-D
<lubcat> 哈哈。。
<hceasy> ~chatzilla 117.136.22.238 New Now Know How
<hceasy> TX, USA
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<Relaed> 去加国没有去澳洲那么容易胖啊
<ultimatebuster> 这是？
<hceasy> WHOIS lubcat
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: 我是*永远*不可能长胖的
<ultimatebuster> 不过到TX很有可能长胖， lubcat
<hceasy> 怎么都在国外
<lubcat> hceasy:。。。擦。不吸取教训啊。
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 。。tx?
<lubcat> 胖企鹅？
<ultimatebuster> texas？
<Relaed> lubcat: 去火星的发射场...
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<ultimatebuster> hceasy: 你知道一个在中国的中国人用ubuntu吗？no. so...
<hceasy> <lubcat> ??什么教训?
<lubcat> 不了解。勿怪
<lubcat> hceasy: 哦。没关系
<hceasy> 我不就在中国??
<ultimatebuster> 总有特例
<hceasy> 然后用ubuntu
<hceasy> 然后这里还有一群呢
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 你哪里大概有多大百分比？
<ugoubuntu> 昨天 电信来我家检查网络，要用我的笔记本试试，结果拿过去就傻了——这什么操作系统？
<lubcat> 哪个。什么？
<lubcat> XD
<ultimatebuster> soiamso: 什么百分比？
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 用linux的百分比
<hceasy>  <ugoubuntu> 结果呢
<ultimatebuster> uh
<ultimatebuster> 我整个学校就我一个。
<ugoubuntu> 他说他弄不来三
<ultimatebuster> 0.1%
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 联通素质没有这么差，根本就不动客户的电脑，自带pad
<yiwanq> 没必要跟别人纠结，电信的你给他开windows系统就好了
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 哇，太帅了嘛
<hceasy> <ugoubuntu> 然后有没有说你盗用网络之类的
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 你用mac他也可能不会调啊，所以是中国电信的管理问题
<ugoubuntu> hceasy: 事实上我本就没有盗用，他怎么会说嘛～ 网络也没有问题
<ultimatebuster> 销售员：想买防病毒软件吗？我：不用谢谢了，我用linux
<lubcat> 呃。。今晚的课程应该不错的说
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 哦。是个杀软么。
<tabase> 请问今晚讲什么啊？
<lubcat> XD
<ugoubuntu> ultimatebuster: 行，帮我装下防毒软件。
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<lubcat> tabase: 使用Python写GTK+程序(pygtk)
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 有没有继续推销你，装一个win7 ?
<tabase> lubcat, 谢谢啊。
<soiamso> lubcat: 你讲？
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 没那么严重
<lubcat> 今晚不容错过。
<lubcat> soiamso: 绝对不会是我。
<ultimatebuster> soiamso: 没有，销售office 2010
<hceasy>  我家那个机器,联通的来升级客户端,然后开机后就无语了,老妈盼我回去盼了好多天
<lubcat> soiamso:难道。是  你 讲？
<ultimatebuster> soiamso: 然后销售我quicktax
<ultimatebuster> 我：无语～
<yiwanq> 有用ubuntu11.04的吗？系统时常崩溃，而且还搞不清楚原因
<lubcat> hceasy: 孩子乖，快回去瞧瞧吧
<lubcat> yiwanq: 需要什么原因么？
<ultimatebuster> yiwanq: beta.
<ultimatebuster> alpha*
<hceasy> 这周就回去
<lubcat> 11.04.。alpha几呢。
<soiamso> lubcat: : 不是， 希望能讲到 queue_draw 这些问题，就是能说清楚gtk的概览，文档实在难研究
<yiwanq> alpha1，我估计就不会太稳定，却没像到它直接崩溃掉，键盘鼠标全没响应
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 那个软件有linux版？
<lubcat> soiamso: 我只是刚刚开始瞧点。很多都不了解。谁主讲 今晚？
<ultimatebuster> soiamso: 至少他们不买linux般的
<ultimatebuster> 卖
<soiamso> lubcat: 我也不知道，不过画图才是重点，出窗口的教程够多了
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 你今年有refund吗？
<lubcat> 。。。。
<ultimatebuster> refund?
<ultimatebuster> the fu?
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 退税
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 不清楚，刚刚开始工作
<soiamso> ultimatebuster: 听说正常缴税的话，退税够回来的机票了
<ultimatebuster> 是吗？
<ultimatebuster> 我工作的工资都没有一张机票的钱
<ultimatebuster> 我还在高中啊。。。
<hceasy> 10-11-18 update
<hceasy> 靠 不能粘贴
<ugoubuntu> 唉，访问不了我的wordpress页面，难道被“强”了？不会吧～
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 废话
<lubcat> ...被强 神马？
<ugoubuntu> 苍天。。。
<cece> wp早就
<hata> wp支持了twitter然后
<hceasy> 19 号的嘉宾是 Ailurus 作者 Homer Xing
<Guest1412> dennis____: godaddy suck
<missing> roylez: 可以了...不过不能上推
<lubcat> hceasy: 哦。小熊猫的制作者？
<soiamso> hceasy: 什么时候来个讲 Mono 的？
<hceasy> 不是我管的....
<hceasy> <soiamso> 坛子里有公告
<lubcat> 。。。。没仔细瞧。。
<soiamso> hceasy: 没有时间表吧，只是提前一天通知
<hceasy> 这两天晚上八点基本都有
<hceasy> 以后就是每周或者每月一两次了
<kdlijian> rgb看得我眼疼 你们的如何？
<wyatt_> 呵呵，人真是多哈，今天晚上有节目哟，大家准时来哈。
<missing> 今晚是谁?
<wyatt_> 呵呵，我刚刚在邮件列表里看到的，
<wyatt_> 具体是哪位，我没注意看，反正内容挺感兴趣。
<hceasy> Ailurus 作者 Homer Xing
<wyatt_> 昨天晚上我本来说来的，但没设置成功，这会是用的web版的。
<hceasy> 邮件列表具体怎么用?
<wyatt_> 当收邮件一样呀。
<GUN^ROSE> 有打过鸡血补丁的了吗？
<wyatt_> 你要先回入，然后直接在邮箱里收发相关列表的内容就行了。方便呢。
<wyatt_> 不吹了，先下了，晚上再来。。
<hceasy> 一会儿看wiki去
<ultimatebuster> zltan: yo where do you come from? Like where were you born?
<hceasy>  撤退
<evil> ?
<hceasy> exit
<hceasy>  /e xit
<hceasy> 靠
<lubcat> #/exit
<lubcat> 去掉#
<hceasy> 命令老自动加空格
<lubcat> 什么毛病。。
<znonozaizou> wyatt:晚上什么节目
<hceasy> 键盘老小
<hceasy> 手机的全键盘,你懂的
<lubcat> 。。。我要懂东西太多。。整 不过来。。不好意思
<hceasy> 我一个大拇指可以按到四个按钮
<lubcat> 可以戴 个指套。。一个一个点
<hceasy> 麻烦不麻烦啊
<lubcat> 不觉得。过多误操作麻烦 就表戴
<hceasy> 刚用没多久.用久了就习惯了
<Guest41236> 你们都干嘛的？
<roylez> missing: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/101119/08143421952832875.jpg
<Guest41236> 看不到
<Relaed> roylez: 这个真是在PC上的么
<roylez> Relaed: 老外的游戏
<Relaed> roylez: 这个是有上海全市区地图么...
<roylez> Relaed: ...不知道
<void1> Relaed: 这个游戏美术外包给上海一个游戏公司的
<void1> 所以很native的
<Relaed> void1: 唉，如果是GTA模式就high了
<Relaed> void1: 可以开车去我家....
<Guest1412> 怎么注册？
<Guest1412> NickServ: (notice) The nick Guest1412 is reserved and cannot be registered.
<wars> my god help me
<GUN^ROSE> ？？？
<dennis____> 进进出出的人好多啊
<dennis____> 一会没来看就这么多
<hceasy> 都睡醒了木?
<ugoubuntu> 那游戏叫什么？
<GUN^ROSE> 吵醒我了，zzzzZZ
<Relaed> Kane and L什么的我忘记了
<dennis____> 我醒来
<dennis____> 今晚8点有讲座?
<entropy4> hi
<brianzhao> hell o everybody
<entropy4> :)
<entropy4> :|
<GUN^ROSE> 哦
<GUN^ROSE> 大家好
<pocoyo> GUN^ROSE: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lazysnake> 大家好
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<GUN^ROSE> 哦，我看看
<lazysnake> 晚上好
<lazysnake> :-D
<GUN^ROSE> 啊？！晚上！
<GUN^ROSE> 是我睡晕了？
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: 我只是测试一下pocoyo.
<GUN^ROSE> 哎呀
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: 不过已经证明您晕了
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 崩测,
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 你说哪个是关键词嘛
<lazysnake> 下午好
<kdlijian> ubuntu社区真团结
<lazysnake> kdlijian: howdy
<jackey> 请教下mutt收取hotmail，TLS证书怎么弄啊，谢谢。
<jackey> 大家都帮帮忙哈，谢谢。
<roylez> jackey: hotmail... + mutt ?全世界没几个你这么玩的吧
<jackey> roylez:怎么了，不能设置hotmail吗。
<jackey> 说错了，msmtp
<roylez> ...
<jackey> 恩。
<roylez> 说实话忘了，上次弄这个，大约是在2年前吧
<jackey> gmail,163,的，都设置好了，hotmail也设置好，就是tls证书错误，我不会弄证书。
<roylez> 那就算了
<roylez> gmail都弄好了，要什么hotmail
<roylez> 微软那边万一哪天心血来潮改点东西，你就又不能用了，犯不着陪它玩
<jackey> roylez:恩，确实是的，谢谢了。
<dennis____> gmail是最佳的选择
<jackey> 恩，我主要是想开send-hook replay-hook功能玩的。
<lazysnake> 其实，有哪个窗口不能透明哦。:-Dhttp://imagebin.org/123907
<maivel> 有谁DNS用的是202.106.0.20么？
<soiamso> maivel: ?
<addition> android test
<hceasy> 谁来替我画画!!!
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Sean^King> 画嘛
<hceasy> 人头
<hceasy> 素描
<Sean^King> 累啊 那玩意。
<Sean^King> 也没数位板
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 有
<hceasy> 那玩意儿用着才累
<hceasy> 画彩色画才用的
<Sean^King> 手画了 再扫描？
<hceasy> 手画了,直接交
<hceasy> 自己留着也可以
<hceasy> !freenode
<lubotu2> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<Warm_HUG> 没状态，不搞了
<archl> 来画东西啊！
<archl> http://www.openclipart.org/
<archl> 大家有空都来画画——不过需要用Inkscape或者S看
<archl> sk1/OOo Draw/Scribus/svg-edit之类的SVG绘图工具。只接受svg
<Warm_HUG> archl: 画啥？
<widon> :NERDTree: 1 invalid bookmarks were read. See :help NERD.....  执行了ClearAllBookmarks也没用
<DaBao> GIMP中的画笔怎么做？
<widon> 改了NERETree.vim终于安静了。。
<dennis____> 好困啊
<dennis____> 大家困不困啊
<pys8302> 周未啊
<jimmyxu> dennis____: 刚睡起来…
<Jagdwurst> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<dennis____> jimmyxu: 呵呵 幸福啊 还有觉可以睡
<jimmyxu> dennis____: = =..
<Jagdwurst> ^^ 昨晩才睡一个半小时...
<dennis____> 我是每到半夜就精神,白天就犯困
<jimmyxu> 现在生物钟的时区就不在 +0800 上…
<Gann> 请问有没有好点的gae的论坛
<cece> <<-----半夜炯炯有神
<jimmyxu> ^ 囧囧有神
<ruhongzhuang> 还在上班啊，太惨了
<DraZet> 哈喽哈 洒家来了
<DraZet> 话说有用T400的么 请教几个问题
<ieleec> 有人在么。。。我这边要疯啊。。。
<brianzhao> yes
<brianzhao> ieleec:
<brianzhao> x
<brianzhao> 我的是x61，不知道能不能解决你的问题
<brianzhao> 说来看看
<cece> 真有钱都
<brianzhao> cece: 什么真有钱
<cece> brianzhao: 都用本
<ieleec> brianzhao 感动～好吧，我安装flash插件的时候卡住了 一直下载不下来 终止也不知道怎么终止 然后什么也弄不了了
<black-yu> 杨依楠<283359762>2010-11-19 15:18:06
<black-yu> 我发帅哥居然木反应
<black-yu> 亦心月很凉很凉<475087341>2010-11-19 15:18:18
<black-yu> 我是说那张图
<black-yu> 杨依楠<283359762>2010-11-19 15:18:40
<black-yu> 傻阿宝<543394003>2010-11-19 15:17:40 请问这里有几个编程很厉害的耶？
<black-yu> ☆№凌☆<529838799>2010-11-19 15:18:35
<black-yu> 安装winxp前哪个格式化c盘里面win7？
<^k^> black-yu:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ruhongzhuang> flash插件一直都是去adobe下载后自己放在目录里的
<cece> flash不是源里有么
<brianzhao> ieleec: 至少还能上ubuntu-cn
<black-yu> 亦心月很凉很凉<475087341>2010-11-19 15:18:23
<black-yu> 是妖精专用
<black-yu> 百度搜不到、<1545050180>2010-11-19 15:20:07
<black-yu> 肯定不能
<brianzhao> cece: 用本的不都是有钱人
<ieleec> ruhongzhuang 我直接按照ff的提示安装的 貌似下载了一个flash-installer的安装程序 它再进行安装 结果一点速度都没有 就这么卡住了 不知道怎么删除它或者停止它
<cece> brianzhao: 有道理
<brianzhao> ieleec: 下载flash插件跟用什么本，没有关系吧
<brianzhao> ieleec: 到进程里面kill就可以了
<brianzhao> ieleec: 一般在首选项，有一个系统监控
<cece> ieleec: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Flash
<ieleec> brianzhao 我找找看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flash - Ubuntu中文
<brianzhao> cece: 笔记本现在很廉价，除非你用mac ，那才叫贵
<Gann> MAC到底有什么优点，为何那么贵呢
<brianzhao> cece: 我觉得还是台式机性能好屏幕大。
<calebot> Gann: 只是品牌而已
<cece> brianzhao: 嗯，我升级主机的钱可以买个一般的本了
<DraZet> brianzhao: 我只是想问一下 T400 右掌托那里发热的问题在10.10里面解决了没有
<calebot> Gann: 跟名牌衣服一个道理
<brianzhao> Gann: mac设计好，系统好。时尚
<Gann> 设计怎么好？
<brianzhao> 不过，对于用来聊天我们都是平等的嘛
<cece> brianzhao: 我老婆很同意，屏幕大就是好，现在22才900
<Gann> 难道现在普通的电脑设计不好
<calebot> mac bug多，服务差，没好处
<brianzhao> DraZet: x61比你t400发热更严重，解决办法就是以后打字抬起手
<DaBao> 这是营销策略之“打死不降价，并对大家洗脑，这是贵族品牌，专为少数人设计”
<ieleec> brianzhao 为什么我企图用软件中心安装其他软件的时候它一直停留在“正在应用更改”？
<cece> mac 很漂亮，不过样机竟然装着mplayer ,vlc
<brianzhao> 普通的笔记本设计就是很一般 Gann
<calebot> mac 跟名牌衣服一样，成本低得要死，售价贵得要死
<cece> asus咋样，考虑买入
<calebot> 也没比较好用
<brianzhao> asus 有很多型号cece
<ieleec> brianzhao 进入新立得软件包的时候提示我无法获得排它锁
<brianzhao> 找一个托手地方不发热的，就很好
<brianzhao> ieleec: 更换一下你的源目录试试看
<DraZet> brianzhao: x61的支持不是挺好的么
<GUN^ROSE> mac的作工，就说机壳子吧，那个吻合度不是和其它机器不是一个数量级的
<calebot> 没有移动需求的还是台式机好吧
<calebot> 便宜效能好维修方便
<brianzhao> air mac 非常好
<calebot> GUN^ROSE: 有 bug 没用啊
<brianzhao> 那个没有bug
<cece> mac
<calebot> mac 每个新产品都有一狗票 bug
<ieleec> brianzhao 算了 我重装吧 分区的时候新建根目录和/home分区时它让我选择开始和结束，这个是什么意思？
<calebot> 要等 revision 多次之后才稳定下来
<calebot> 问题是等 mac 稳定了，又出新产品了
<brianzhao> 我隔壁买了个神舟的本本，我看用着也挺好，至少托手地方不发热
<GUN^ROSE> mac为每款产品也是付出更多心血的，要不卖那么贵没人买
<calebot> GUN^ROSE: 名牌手提包一个几十万，还不是大家抢着要
<_xiaomo_> GUN^ROSE: calebot 他偏激了.
<cece> http://www.suning.cn/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_9106_211248_.html
 * calebot 实话实说
<pys8302> 苹果，饥饿营销
<GUN^ROSE> 我是苹果、pc一块用的，感受最直接的就是：mac真他妈的精制，都有点变态，呵呵
<cece> 这东西老贵了
<calebot> 买一台 mac 可以买两台普通品牌了
<_xiaomo_> mac那么贵是有他的道理的.
<brianzhao> 用得起的用，用不起的不用，风凉话是没有了
<brianzhao>  价格贵，是因为人家值那么多钱
<Gann> 有什么mac能作的普通电脑不能作的吗
<calebot> Gann: 没有
<cece> 不能这么算，明星一夜的价钱可以买个jiyuan了
<calebot> 同价位，普通品牌的效能大胜 mac
<brianzhao> 好像娶媳妇，有人就喜欢找漂亮的，难道作用不一样吗
<_xiaomo_> Gann: apple script
<cece> 要的是品质
<calebot> cece: 问题是 mac 品质不好
<_xiaomo_> calebot: 你给我找个同价位比新air好的.
<cece> calebot: 对于消费者不错了
 * Wo-TaoYan playing ♫ 恩雅(Enya) - Trains And Winter Rains ♫
<calebot> 说 mac 品质好的都被 mac 洗脑了
<_xiaomo_> ....
<brianzhao> 别的电脑确实做不到那么好嘛
<Gann> brianzhao: 难道mac很漂亮吗
<calebot> mac 唯一优点就漂亮吧
<brianzhao> Gann: 我认为很好
<calebot> mac 唯一优点就漂亮吧 <- 这我同意
<Gann> MAC编程好用吗
<cece> 一会去买条金邦2G
<brianzhao> 有优点就行了
<_xiaomo_> Gann: xcode非常强大.
<calebot> 又不是找老婆，漂亮有个毛用…
<cece> calebot: 老婆也要漂亮的
<brianzhao> 如果你是在windows下面编程的，可能不好用
<brianzhao> calebot: 只是比喻
<brianzhao> calebot: 你能用的起什么的就用什么的嘛
<calebot> brianzhao: 有钱也不要打水飘啊
<calebot> brianzhao: 同价位配个更好的不是更爽
<brianzhao> 那是你的钱不够打水漂
<brianzhao> 有钱还在乎这个
<Gann> _xiaomo_: 能不能用emacs-python编程
<GUN^ROSE> pc说：mac也是一种pc!!!
<brianzhao> python是跨平台的
<brianzhao> 可以用
<calebot> 有钱就要配个好的
<calebot> mac 明明就不好
<_xiaomo_> Gann: 能行. `必须有`
<brianzhao> JB天天钱花不完，你还能在乎这个
<GUN^ROSE> mac说：我是pc!
<calebot> mac 一贯作法：不承认 user 回报的 bug
<cece> mac说：不是每一台PC都叫MAC
<DraZet> mac好用主要是系统是根据硬件定制的，结合的比较好
<_xiaomo_> calebot: 适可而止就够了.其他的让别人自己体会去吧
<GUN^ROSE> mac向大家传达的是：pc是可以做的这么好的！
<DraZet> 我下一台笔记本肯定是要买mac的
<GUN^ROSE> pc向大家传达的是：不就是pc嘛，没必要！
<DaBao>  mac的散热实在不咋嘀
<DraZet> 趁着乔帮主在的时候买
<cfy> DaBao: 散热不耗？
<cfy> DaBao: 散热不好？
<calebot> mac向大家传达的是：pc是可以卖的这么贵的！
<DraZet> 但是mac的电源管理很棒
<GUN^ROSE> 就像不会因为捷达好用，就没人买宝马
<brianzhao> ibm-x61 唯一不好的地方就是托手太热，但是这完全不影响我对他的喜爱，有人说x61有什么好的，我说没有，但是我就是喜欢，有钱难买我喜欢。
<DaBao> cfy: 一副总买了，装的是瘟到死，就聊点QQ，和我的HP开3D一样的热
<cece> 有钱就买俩，一个TP一个MBP
<wzssyqa> calebot: 苹果的东西不算太贵吧？
<GUN^ROSE> calebot：能卖出去，就是本事啊
<_xiaomo_> cfy: mac基本没有声音.不管是风扇还是硬盘声音.不过air的新设计不是把发热源都放后面了`.让你尽量感受不到发热
<_xiaomo_> 以前的mac 确实手部那挺热的
<brianzhao> 其实苹果的电脑并不是太贵。
<brianzhao> 跟ibm的超不多的价格，贵的只是关税
<wzssyqa> 各个牌子都有挺贵的
<GUN^ROSE> calebot:pc业有20几万的笔记本呢，关键是，能卖出去，值那个价钱！
<GUN^ROSE> thinkpad的高端机也有4-5万呢
<GUN^ROSE> 不比苹果便宜
<cfy> DaBao: 买mac装win.....
<calebot> 名牌包至少买得起的人少
<brianzhao> 是啊，我买x61的时候也要1万5
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 很好。
<calebot> 买 mac 会跟 10% 的人撞机啊
<DaBao> cfy: 是啊，差点没笑死我
<_xiaomo_> cfy: 一般说发热到不行的都是装win的...
<calebot> 说时尚啥的完全是过头了
<cfy> DaBao: 呵呵。太蛋疼了。。。完全可以买tp嘛，或者sony啥的。
<brianzhao> 你们继续瞎扯淡吧
<calebot> GUN^ROSE: 同价位 mac 的 cpu/ram 都低一档次
<cfy> _xiaomo_: 嗯，换系统没必要阿，mac.
<cfy> 谁用opera的？
<cfy> fcitx能在opera下用么？
<DaBao> TP还可以，Sony最好别买，尚且不说啥抗不抗的，返修率太高了
<_xiaomo_> calebot: 同价位的...你拿个具体的比下.然后给你讲解下.
<brianzhao> 同价位的神舟，绝对cpu高不止一个档次，问题是你喜欢就好
<_xiaomo_> - - ..单方面的牛逼顶个毛用啊...
<calebot> 我是平衡报导
<cfy> DaBao: 同学买了。。。还是我推荐的。。。主要是人家用来娱乐，你买个tp不好吧
<DaBao> 神舟的外观是有点粗糙。。。。
<calebot> 漂亮顶个毛用啊
<GUN^ROSE> calebot:是啊，这就是人家的高明之处！别人只能拼配制、拼功能。苹果不用
<calebot> 捧苹果的海了去了，我要讲点实用观点
<GUN^ROSE> 宝马、奔驰也是车，有捷达就够了？
<brianzhao> 使用你还是用台式diy的吧
<Warm_HUG> vim自动补全，C^p之后出来一堆可能的字符，除了上下方向键之外，还可以怎么选择呢？
<happyaron> DaBao: 神舟便宜啊。
<GUN^ROSE> calebot：你的道理不通啊
<calebot> 买得起电脑的，都买得起苹果啊
<calebot> 这跟车不是一回事
<GUN^ROSE> calebot：电脑是消耗品，各种外设，不是简单的一台电脑哦
<pys8302> i like DIY
<pys8302> ha ha
<GUN^ROSE> mac有各种能掏干净你口袋的小玩意？
<Jagdwurst> 总要有EMC测试,以及其它质量过关的才敢买
<cece> 想买苹果只是希望自己的工资能承担起
<GUN^ROSE> mac那些精制的外设也很花钱的
<DaBao> happyaron: 我见一网友报怨他的神舟维修经历，最后他把那本本给砸了
<GUN^ROSE> 而且是3-5年就要淘汰
<calebot> mac 新品都有各种各样的 design bug/firmware bug
<calebot> 最近也传出屏幕会闪的bug
<calebot> 要买 mac 要等那些 bug 都修好了才能买
<_xiaomo_> 传出....你有mac没 .?
<calebot> 别的品牌很少出这种莫名其妙的事
<archl> 什么都可以卖贵了。不能卖贵了说明购买者太逊。
<GUN^ROSE> 那个不是重点，苹果很好的适应了中产阶级的小资请调，一点奢靡+永远的时尚！
<DaBao> 这个到是
<calebot> _xiaomo_: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=apple+screen+flickering
<DaBao> 拿准了你的心理
<happyaron> Thinkpad粉表示没有鸭梨。
<calebot> 拿准了你的钱包
<DaBao> 我决定下次换本，改用TP
<calebot> 人家卖得贵有他的本事，但是说他啥都好那就是骗人了
<calebot> 明明问题就多，还不让人骂？
<GUN^ROSE> 就像咖啡，不是谁都喝不起，而是不是谁都有时间去慢慢消磨
<GUN^ROSE> 我没说他什么都好
<GUN^ROSE> mac确实有很多不实用的东西
<GUN^ROSE> 但是因为有人需要
<GUN^ROSE> 拆开mac powerbook 和 t60 我对比过
<GUN^ROSE> 没法比的，真的，从一个螺丝就能看出态度
<calebot> 硬件出问题的 apple 标准流程 -> 1. 不承认 -> 2. 装死 -> 3. 装不下去了就说是 firmware 问题
<GUN^ROSE> 至少mac是真的把mac当mac制作的
<missing> 买mac当pc用
<missing> 做工好的用起来是舒服啊
<GUN^ROSE> missing：那纯粹是蛋疼了。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 呵呵
<missing> GUN^ROSE: 呵呵,没见过mac的土包子,见笑,哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> calebot：中国的mac服务商是很差，这个我知道
<missing> 有便宜的二手不,哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> 没办法，他们没法维修
 * Use-Firefox 继续diaod.in
<GUN^ROSE> 那东西不是我们用螺丝刀拧吧拧吧就能行的
 * Use-Firefox 继续xiaod.in
<archl> 来玩Hedgewars？
<GUN^ROSE> 他们基本都是建议你更换新部件
<missing> mac保修几年啊?
<archl> 1年。
<GUN^ROSE> 也就1年！
<archl> 购买获取 3年。
<missing> 这么短啊
<archl> 2年之类的。
<archl> 所有东西都降价了。
<calebot> mac保修 可以加买的
<GUN^ROSE> 能免费换件的就1年
<archl> mac也是。
<missing> 做工那么好的话,3 5年都不会出问题啦
<archl> 要不然都是10000元以上。
<GUN^ROSE> 我的cdrom都换了3个啦！mac有些娇气，呵呵
<archl> 所有商品质量的下降。。。
<archl> 这个10年也会这样，
<archl> 因为为了卖新的，就要让产品质量变差的速度提升。
<calebot> mac 是宗教信仰
<GUN^ROSE> 恩，有点儿
<GUN^ROSE> 虽然我不信
<GUN^ROSE> mac还是有文化的，ThinkDiffrent
<missing> GUN^ROSE: apple的枪?
<missing> 哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> 不是，我做平面，必需要用mac，
<GUN^ROSE> 我也用thinkpad，作些网页设计
<GUN^ROSE> 用处不同
<missing> 哦,能人啊
<ugoubuntu> 奇怪，我的关机按钮是红色的了。
<_xiaomo_> GUN^ROSE: 工作挺爽的...
<harbor> :)
<GUN^ROSE> 爽？其实很累的
<_xiaomo_> 哪累了..
<GUN^ROSE> 眼睛越来越厚，背越来越罗锅了
<GUN^ROSE> 眼镜。。。
<_xiaomo_> - - .学计算机的大多数都是这的..
<GUN^ROSE> 是啊
<harbor> 呵呵 不一定,眼睛好的也不少啊
<_xiaomo_> 有些人一直对的电脑.视力就是不带降的.没脾气..
<DaBao> 感觉还是TP好，只是外观太丑
<GUN^ROSE> 非常羡慕那样的人
<GUN^ROSE> DaBao: 哈哈，是啊
<_xiaomo_> 同羡慕....羡慕嫉妒恨... `~
<GUN^ROSE> 。。。。
<DraZet> Tp外观不丑啊 喜欢简单的 花里胡哨的看着就闹心
<GUN^ROSE> 我是学美术的，但现在成了机器的机器了，悲哀，我还是怀念画笔啊
<calebot> 画笔++
<GUN^ROSE> 没机会用了
<calebot> 纸的纹路也不一样
<_xiaomo_> 去大自然裸奔吧.顺便写生...
<GUN^ROSE> 哈哈，很想
<GUN^ROSE> calebot：是啊！纸张的纹路、材质，都能影响作品，电脑还是简单了些。但是，这玩意儿高效、老板喜欢
<missing> GUN^ROSE: 啊,好专业啊
<GUN^ROSE> 偶是学院派的！哈哈
<calebot> 其实大师还是可以卖 原画/原画集 的
<calebot> 转成图档很多东西就不见鸟
<DaBao> 太专业伤了
<GUN^ROSE> 恩，你很了解的
<GUN^ROSE> 扫描要丢掉很多东西
<GUN^ROSE> 那些有气结、有才能的美术家是不用电脑的
<GUN^ROSE> 我是堕落的了，吼吼
<_xiaomo_> 作为一个会用irc得美术家.我替你自豪.
<GUN^ROSE> 我是不务正业啊
<_xiaomo_> ...
<gebjgd> irc是个人都会用吧
<calebot> 这年头 视觉/听觉 产品基本都数字化了
<GUN^ROSE> 是
<gebjgd> 有毛自豪的
<calebot> 再过几十年可能 嗅觉/味觉 也数字化了 <- 希望不要
<ipodtun> 。。
<GUN^ROSE> 靠，这个。。。
<_xiaomo_> gebjgd: 还是有很多人不知道irc是什么的..
<calebot> 然后 matrix/天网 就降临鸟
<ipodtun> 触觉数字化就悲剧了
<GUN^ROSE> 哈哈
<gebjgd> _xiaomo_: 美国人还是有很多人不知道qq是什么的
<GUN^ROSE> 。。。
<_xiaomo_> gebjgd: 呵呵 `...
<gebjgd> _xiaomo_: irc在欧美都臭遍街了
<ipodtun> 是么
<GUN^ROSE> gebjgd: 真精辟
<ipodtun> irc用的人还是少吧，都是做技术的采用
<_xiaomo_> 毕竟没有生活在欧美//./
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 1988年开始的
<calebot> 一般流行乐很多都用电子乐器了 <- 从源头就不是自然音源
<GUN^ROSE> 恩
<calebot> 只剩古典乐还是自然音源
<hua-sky> 刚玩，老有hua-sky is not a registered nickname.这个提示？
<gebjgd> _xiaomo_: 很多win95用户都上irc.还有以前的聊天室。都是irc
<ipodtun> 求推荐个MM多的IRC
<gebjgd> #lesbian
<_xiaomo_> ipodtun: 请上歪歪语音..呵呵
<gebjgd> ipodtun: #lesbian
<if_else> 各位 nginx 里面 location ~ ^/download/(.*)$ 正则 ~ 指什么，谢谢
<ipodtun> 中文的么？
<_xiaomo_> gebjgd: 那频道干嘛的了.
<missing> gebjgd: 那里的win95用户啊,围观一下
<calebot> gebjgd: 估计里面很多伪娘？
<gebjgd> missing: 回到过去
<ipodtun> 好地方
<gebjgd> calebot: 不知道
<gebjgd> calebot: 他要mm多的地方
<missing> gebjgd: ...
<ipodtun> 用XCHAT加频道就可以了吗
<ipodtun> 娘的，就我一个人
<gebjgd> ipodtun: #gay
<_xiaomo_> 哈哈
<gebjgd> ipodtun: #homo
<missing> 哈哈
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 都是好地方
<ipodtun> XXä½ 
<missing> 能不能换个劲爆一点的单词啊
<gebjgd> ipodtun: XX不到
<ipodtun> lady gaga
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 美眉都上icq，yahoo, msn的
<Relaed> #nasa
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 不是吧
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 英文不好的话，就别泡了
<Relaed> National Anal Sex Association
<ipodtun> gebjgd: 那我没戏了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 直接上chatrottes亮水管吧
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 可能有美眉看
 * jimmyxu_ 又进成人模式了？
<missing> ipodtun: 建议直接关机出门着红灯区
<Relaed> 今天早上还是英文模式...
 * missing 欢迎进入成人模式:-D
<Relaed> 这里还有未成年的
<quanru> 是不是ubuntu下的启动盘创建器只能刻录ubuntu
<Relaed> quanru: 各种镜像都可以，open dos也可以
<gebjgd> Relaed: 未成年人需要绿霸
<missing> quanru: iso镜像都可以吧
<jimmyxu_> Relaed: 显然有…
<quanru> 为什么我打开没有反应  除了打开ubuntu的镜像
<quanru> fedora    不行
<missing> quanru: dd肯定可以
<Relaed> quanru: 不懂你在用什么
<Relaed> quanru: 我们有可能不在谈论同一个东西
<quanru> 系统管理菜单里的启动盘创建器
<Relaed> 噢，那可能尽有ubuntu,请自行搜索其它同类产品
<quanru> 还有个fedora的
<calebot> quanru: 找刻录器之类的吧
 * calebot 都用 text mode
<Relaed> 用星号来quote什么...
<quanru> 好的     ubuntu下安装fedora      一定要有/boot单独分区?
<iwohaoaini> 我按照网上的说明编译2.6.36 进系统后无法安装专有驱动    http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81430    哪位大虾帮看看
<DraZet> header编了么
<Relaed> paste.ubuntu.org.cn，为啥我不能访问...
<iwohaoaini> 不知到怎么编啊
<Relaed> 它自我审查了...
<DraZet> 专有驱动 换了内核以后要重新编译吧
<calebot> iwohaoaini: dkms?
<iwohaoaini> 什么意思啊
<DraZet> iwohaoaini: 重新编译一下你的专有驱动
<onshoestring> ubuntu登录窗口后面的背景怎么改，想和桌面背景一样。
<calebot> iwohaoaini: 比如编译 nvidia -> make SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.36 module
<iwohaoaini> DraZet： 怎么重新编译啊
<calebot> iwohaoaini: 要有内核头文件
 * calebot 开会去
<iwohaoaini> calebot：没有怎么弄
<onshoestring> 没人知道？
<DaBao> onshoestring: UbuntuTweak
<DraZet> 64位的系统用着比32的爽么？ 2G内存够么
<missing> 爽很多
<_xiaomo_> 爽到蛋疼.很多常用软件都不支持.`
<missing> 那些软件不支持的?
<abc> DaBao 知道地址，想不用工具自己改。
<DaBao> 那就Google大法
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2010-11-19/142221500399.shtml
<Sean^King> 大宝天天见～～～
<DaBao> Sean^King: 你好
<DraZet> 哦 那就不玩64了 还是玩32的吧
<DaBao> 下班，各位88
<DaBao> 是啊，玩啥64，32多好
<DaBao> 886
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 今年开始么？
<missing> 8
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 嗯，秋季新高一开始
<gebjgd> DraZet: 你4G内存？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 咱们这届呢？
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 该咋咋
<happyaron> 哦。
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 不知道会不会影响复读的
<quanru> ubuntu怎么安装liveusb-creator-3.9.2
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 我不是复读，我应届啊。
<quanru> 里面怎么没有configure
<jgjgjgj> 你们也是高三吗？
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 额，说俺呢…
<jimmyxu_> jgjgjgj: y
<quanru> 有setup.py
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 你？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 你复读？
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 万一复读去了
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 复读本来就没有保送资格了。
<jgjgjgj> 我正在复读
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: ...不求保送，不知道还有分没了
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 复读也没有加分
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 哦那就淡定了……
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 只有北大等少数学校还收复读自主招
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 否则自主招都没了
<jgjgjgj> 你们学习好不
<DraZet> gebjgd: 没有 2G 如果4G必要 就再加一条2G内存就是了
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ack...反正尽量不复读
<gebjgd> DraZet: 意义何在？
<gebjgd> DraZet: 64的系统的意义何在？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: +1
<DraZet> 这里还有高中生啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 大内存
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有毛用？
<DraZet> gebjgd: 不知道 才问道
<jimmyxu> DraZet: 有啊…
<gebjgd> DraZet: 自己google去
<happyaron> gebjgd: 64bit的好处就是大内存能用啊。
<missing> gebjgd: 鸡动啥?
<DraZet> gebjgd: 呵呵 如果你现在还是256m 你还会问大内存有毛用么
<gebjgd> happyaron: 他才2G
<gebjgd> missing: 你见我的鸡鸡动了？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 搞开发，用chroot方便
<gebjgd> DraZet: 会
<DraZet> 囧～～～
<missing> gebjgd: 2G也是64位好,装13的感觉就是不一样,哈哈
<DraZet> ... ...
<gebjgd> missing: 那你继续装13
<missing> gebjgd: 一直都在装13啊,哈哈
<DraZet> missing: 来 给爷笑一个
<gebjgd> DraZet: 给理
<missing> DraZet: 钱呢
<gebjgd> DraZet: 给力
<DraZet> 4G的我觉得现在也就搞java的和搞数据库的 用比较合适 我还用不到
<jgjgjgj> 谁是高三的呀
<DraZet> missing: 先验货 后给钱
<jimmyxu> jgjgjgj: happyaron
<happyaron> jgjgjgj: jimmyxu
<missing> DraZet: 笑一下还要验货,不做你生意了
<jason1999> 深圳地圳
<missing> 去死
<DraZet> 唉 我还以为这里就只有我是90后的呢
<gebjgd> DraZet: 所以2G足够了。32位的行了
<jgjgjgj> 你们物理学的怎么样
<DraZet> jason1999: 2点半岛时候就地震了 你才反应过来啊
<DraZet> 反射弧好长
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 高考冲满分的
<jason1999> 刚看新闻才知道
<quanru> 我都是90后
<jimmyxu> DraZet: 乃9几的？
<jgjgjgj> 谁能用低速运动的相对性解题
<jason1999> 想到有点后怕，当时在房子里面，感觉楼直晃，不过时间只有一秒钟左右
<DraZet> jimmyxu: 这个问题很尖锐 我才想起来我其实算00后
<missing> jason1999: 一秒?还没有反应过来吧
<jgjgjgj> 装13
<DraZet> jason1999: 注意 如果小震不断 那大震就不远了
<jason1999> 当时没想到是地震
<jimmyxu> jgjgjgj: 低速运动考虑相对性就没意义了吧
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 说题目吧
<_xiaomo_> 本周内每日20点IRC课堂  这是干嘛的了?
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: IRC里面或许有物理系的在混着呢
<missing> DraZet: 我是物理攻击系的
<jgjgjgj> 在哪个频道
<_xiaomo_> 就这个
<DraZet> missing: 你是被攻击 定义为受
<missing> DraZet: 我被攻击...可能吗?
<DraZet> _xiaomo_: 看 log
<_xiaomo_> DraZet: 懒得看了.讲什么了?
<jgjgjgj> 我想在非惯性系中解决问题，因为这样很简单
 * DraZet missing 手抚菊花笑不语
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 现在题目都这么难了么
<jimmyxu> jgjgjgj: 还是乃考虑复杂了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 摸底考试裸考杯具的支持一下。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 一模悲剧了+1
<archl> 有人用 openclipart.org吗？
<Gann> eva还在继续开发吗？我的不能传送文件
<t502> 有深圳的不?
<jgjgjgj> 以上抛的物体为参考系，释放的物体做初速为v的匀速直线运动，方向向下:-)，这样避免了以地面为参考系的复杂分析
<t502> jgjgjgj: 3点左右抛了下
<roylez> t502: 502
<zltan> about to going back home :)
<t502> roylez: 主席好
<zltan> enjoy the weekends guys
<flh> set use_status_window on
<jgjgjgj> 在非惯性系中解决问题是很简单的
<Gann> 这个项目还在搞吗  http://sourceforge.net/projects/evaq/
<jimmyxu> jgjgjgj: 乃也高三？还是…
<jgjgjgj> 我是高三
<happyaron> 共勉。
<jimmyxu> 不错…
<t502> 高三还来泡?
<jgjgjgj> 我想用非惯性系解决问题
<happyaron> t502: 好几个高三，哈哈
<jimmyxu> t502: 同高三…
<happyaron> t502: 高三是看小说的时间。
 * jimmyxu 找了个准备NOIP的理由就呆家了…
 * happyaron 不需要理由就在家里了。
<t502> 我的高三是在白天打牌晚上学习中渡过的
<jgjgjgj> 但是这都是自己想的，没有人教，有很多东西想不明白，比如相对力，
<Gann> 我想请问一下，gmail发送邮件，能发多大的附件？
<DraZet> Gann: 还是老实的用马帮主的linuxqq吧
<DraZet> Gann: 20M
<Use-Firefox> 'h
<Use-Firefox> raybot: 'log
<t502> 不如 webQQ喽
<Gann> DraZet: linuxqq传送文件总是失败，webqq最近传送文件也是失败
 * DraZet 高三在每月16 * 30小时做卷子的日子中度过
<DraZet> Gann: 换msn
<DraZet> Gann: skype
<happyaron> DraZet: ...
<Gann> DraZet: 别人不换阿
<happyaron> DraZet: 你太牛了。
<DraZet> Gann: 那就邮箱吧
<Gann> DraZet: 对了，gtalk可以发送文件吗
<DraZet> happyaron: 山东的全是这样
<DraZet> Gann: 没用过
<jimmyxu> DraZet: 山东悲剧…
<_xiaomo_> 山东哪的
<DraZet> jimmyxu: 无奈啊
<DraZet> 烟台
<jgjgjgj> 有精通汇编的没
<Kandu> DraZet: 瞎折騰
<_xiaomo_> [-  -,貌似挺近的...(威海).
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 不精通 能看懂 你要干嘛
<DraZet> _xiaomo_: 嚓 威海的分数也不低
<_xiaomo_> - - DraZet 已经脱离高中了.分数跟咱没关系..
<happyaron> DraZet: 其实我身边的人也是这样
<jgjgjgj> 有中断表没
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 膜拜阿茸老大
<Kandu> jgjgjgj: ralf brown
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ...我是老小
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 汇编没中断向量表 怎么接受外部输入
<DraZet> _xiaomo_: 也是 呵呵 过去了
<Kandu> jgjgjgj: 這個可以說是世上最全的
<DraZet> ....
<Kandu> jgjgjgj: linux的中斷表在 asm.sf.net 有
<DraZet> jgjgjgj: 你要的是IBM-x86的还是GNU格式的汇编的 还是MIPS的？google之
<EmpTuo> ll
<EmpTuo> ........................
<EmpTuo> 有人吗
<atcho> 不同银行转账，在网上 能转吗？ 手续费贵吗？
<jimmyxu> atcho: 可以
<atcho> jimmyxu: 通过什么？
<jimmyxu> atcho: 网银里面都有
<Use-Firefox>  * 19日(星期五)：使用Python写GTK+程序(pygtk) - Homer Xing ...
<Use-Firefox> gtk-perl简单点。不用写界面的代码。连signal-connect都不用。
<onshoestring> 网银怎么收费？
<onshoestring> 一年交多少钱？
<cfy> hi all
<Use-Firefox> cfy: hi
<cfy> Use-Firefox: hi
<jason19991> 请教一个问题
<Use-Firefox> Gtk-Perl吧。额。
<jason19992> 为什么我的DSL拔号过几分钟就中断下
<atcho> onshoestring: 嗯，不同的银行不一样
<onshoestring> 那个网银有linux版本
<jason19992> 有人知道原因吗
<Gann1> onshoestring: 浦发银行可以用Linux
<Use-Firefox> 有人用jekyll不？
<hceasy> 今晚的课正常开?
<onshoestring> 几乎看不到浦发的网点啊
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfy> hi all,有没有人使用fcitx的?问下,怎么知道加载了,字库呢?
<cfy> 有没有人知道?
<fengjian> 我是用fcitx的
<fengjian> 没看明白你的意思
<cfy> 就是我弄了搜狗的词库
<cfy> 词库
<cfy> 然后放好地方了
<cfy> 如何知道正确加载了?
<fengjian> 你要是能打出原来没有的字词那就成功加载了。
<cfy> 比如呢?
<cfy> '搜狗'?
<fengjian> 那也是一例
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 那应该好了
<jason19991> 有人帮忙吗
<fengjian> 用了scim ibus 还是感觉fcitx最好。
<fengjian> 就是和vim兼容有问题
<fengjian> 中文输入情况下无法esc键退出插入
<cfy> emacs:)
<fengjian> 所以改emacs了
<fengjian> 现在就用的emacs-erc上irc
<cfy> 这个.....
<cfy> fengjian: 你有替换掉ctrl-space么?
<fengjian> fcitx默认键很多和bash-emacs键绑定冲突
<fengjian> 我没有，把emacs的mark绑定到S-space上去了
<cfy> 哦.
<fengjian> 然后去掉了fcitx和bash冲突的键
<fengjian> 比如ctrl+l之类的
<fengjian> 全和bash冲突了
<cfy> ctrl+l是啥?
<cfy> fcitx里
<cfy> # Hotkey of Switching Legend Mode
<cfy> whats this mean?
<fengjian> 不是跟随就是智能联想
<fengjian> fcitx除了ctrl+space就跟随和智能联想冲突
<fengjian> 默认的大小写切换也有点问题
<fengjian> å·¦ctrl
<fengjian> 换到shift去了
<Use-Firefox> -i 125.223.156.1
<edison0354> 《哈利波特七》电影结局：最后伏地魔被哈里的华裔同学张秋(对，她又出现了）发明的一种不知名咒语打败。秋的咒语来自于麻瓜汉语：“fu di mo ni ting hao wo ba shi li gang” ！
<DraZet> so cold
<flh> 晚上有什么好节目？
<flh> 大家好，今天有人讲座吗？
<flh> Use-Firefox: 没有动静，是不是我的连接不上？
<DraZet> 下班鸟～～～
<flh> DraZet: 吃饭喽？
<DraZet> flh: 刚下班 准备回家
<DraZet> flh: 讲座是晚上8点开始 可以看 以前的log
<flh> DraZet: 谢谢，我早下班了，就是没有嘱
<DraZet> flh: 你要请客？
<edison0354> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29916.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 解决 Pidgin 无法登录的问题 : SSL error
<asdf321> No package 'gtk+-3.0' found
<flh> DraZet: 知道了，祝开心
<DraZet> so多广告
<RavenChan> happyaron: 您多大了
<DraZet> edison0354: https://omega.contacts.msn.com/   error
<asdf321> 还是ubuntu－cn人多
<edison0354> DraZet: 确实……
<edison0354> DraZet: Adium表示MSN无压力
<DraZet> T400指纹一直不好用
<hata> 现在是不是晚上有讲座？
<DraZet> hata: 天天有
<hata> 哪里有讲座内容察看
<DraZet> hata: 频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn]
<^k^> ⇪ title: bad URI(is not URI?): http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn] . IN gettitle
<hata> 例如我怎么知道晚上说些什么内容
<hata> DraZet: 好的
<hata> 谢谢
<ofan> hata: 看topic
<hata> 我意思是预告
<ofan> hata: maillist
<lubcat> 瞧电视瞧多了。。哈哈。越来越喜欢瞧预告片了
<lubcat> 论坛有置顶贴。请关注
<ofan> 今天见到市长了
<nixzhu> 今晚讲pygtk？
<ofan> yeah
<DraZet> 回家鸟～～
<hata> 这里maillist 地址是多少，我第一次接触maillisst
<ofan> 看盗梦空间～
<lubcat> 看完就觉得太虚无了
<ofan> 还行
<missing> 不好看
<missing> 特别是看枪碟严重影响心情
<ofan> 720P的
<gebjgd> 我日
<gebjgd> 有用exaile的么？
<ofan> 7GB
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 试过exaile么ß
<missing> gebjgd: 换一个啦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为啥提醒在左上角
<missing> 那个烂货
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: settings..
<gebjgd> missing: 不行，别的对tint2支持不好
<missing> gebjgd: moc嘛,没这个烦恼
<Barden> mac idv3支持gbk了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行
<gebjgd> missing: moc?
<Barden> moc..
<missing> 嗯
<missing> 咋了
<Kandu> ofan: 你買 DVD 看的啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能设定窗口大小。不能设定提示的位置
<Barden> moc不是不能读中文id3v2的吗？
<ofan> Kandu: 蓝光压缩的阿..
<Kandu> ofan: 多少錢？
<ofan> Kandu: 下载的阿...
<Kandu> ofan: 哇哇，地址
<ofan> Kandu: ==
<nsdy> Fcitx 3.6.4/4.0.0 发布   http://www.osmsg.com/2010/11/fcitx-3-6-44-0-0-%E5%8F%91%E5%B8%83/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在配置的时候，把那个显示的 notification 移动到你要的地方
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<ofan> Kandu: http://hi.baidu.com/zqinyan/blog/item/968725089fc98d850b7b8203.html
<ofan> Kandu: 还有1080P的
<Kandu> ofan: thx :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太智能了。。。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<happyaron> gebjgd: 再notice让我看到就kick
<gebjgd> happyaron: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不灵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续左上角
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 忍了。。。。。
<edison0354> 盗梦空间好看阿？
<missing> 不好看
<feiyu> 还行
<tenzu> 没看过，懒得看
<feiyu> 反正有1080p高清下载了，下了看又不用花钱
<edison0354> tenzu: +1
<ofan> 效果不错
<feiyu> 我之前去电影院看过，比较考验逻辑思维
<tenzu> 今晚讲啥？
<ofan> 感觉这片就没什么逻辑
<missing> tenzu: 不是你讲的吗?
<edison0354> missing: 比然不是
<tenzu> 不是我，我打游戏
<edison0354> tenzu: pygtk
<edison0354> tenzu: 啥游戏？
<missing> edison0354: who r u?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fctix进pacman了
<edison0354> missing: 一颗小白菜
<feiyu> 像编程里的嵌套
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fcitx进pacman了.你还不换
<edison0354> ……
<missing> edison0354: 那你放什么屁,你老爸又不是李刚
<feiyu> 还是有逻辑的，值得花点时间看看
<edison0354> missing: ……
<missing> lol
<edison0354> missing: 严重汗
<ofan> 要说像也像递归
<missing> ^_^
<flh> gebjgd: 您两边窗口，怎么动作这么快啊？
<gebjgd> flh: qq30个群聊天练出来的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 30个……
<flh> gebjgd: 服，心服
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你机器没卡死阿……
<missing> 骗人的
<ofan> 这才叫扯蛋高手
<gebjgd> edison0354: 4G内存
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> edison0354: 轻松搞定
<MeaCulpa> O:)
<jackey> 请教bbmail的配置，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 谁推荐个ipad ssh client
<winxp> 换个名字就没有那么丢人了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不换
<dennischang> 吃完饭又来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那么爱scim骂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那么爱scim阿
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: scim党？？？
<fengjian> scim挺烂
<Gann> 要把google输入法一直到ibus里就好了
<jackey>  使用notify-send给mutt做邮件提醒，怎么配置。
<gebjgd> ibus更烂
<winxp> jackey: 托你的福，我也看看
<Gann> gebjgd: 哪你用什么？
<edison0354> Gann: 有google pinyin for scim阿
<Gann> 我觉得ibus比scim好用一些
<Gann> edison0354: 我喜欢ibus
<MeaCulpa> scim党表示无压力
<cece> 我喜欢ibus
<winxp> Gann: ubuntu安装后有，字出不来，我是五笔，就删除了。唉
<khotyn> 同喜欢ibus
<jackey> winxp:你现在用什么做提醒的。
<MeaCulpa> ibus太丑
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: +1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: evilvte 用上了，感觉挺好的
<gebjgd> Gann: fcitx
<winxp> jackey: 新手，不会
<Gann> gebjgd: 不是说fcitx要停止开发了吗
<MeaCulpa> 在北京吃茶餐厅，悲剧
<gebjgd> Gann: 刚刚发布了fcitx 4.0.0
<winxp> Gann: ubuntu有没有极点那样的智能五笔？
<khotyn> 不是刚发布了4.0
<fengjian> 原作者停止开发了
<Gann> winxp: ibus的五笔很不错阿
<fengjian> 新人接手了
<fengjian> 代码是2个不同的风格
<missing> 老黄历了
<fengjian> 原作者用的微软匈牙利命名法
<winxp> Gann: 那我安装上去试试
<fengjian> 新作者用的传统样式
<fengjian> 我看了下，老代码还是那样
<winxp> Gann: 我不会拼音-拼命，只能五笔
<fengjian> 新代码换风格了
<edison0354> winxp: 你的ID河蟹了
<Gann> winxp: ibus有务必
<Gann> winxp: ibus有五笔，而且感觉还不错
<winxp> edison0354: 什么？
<gebjgd> Gann: 是个输入法都有五笔
<gebjgd> Gann: ibus慢
<fengjian> ibus还是有点慢
<edison0354> winxp: 额
<fengjian> 兼容性也有点问题
<fengjian> 当初qt3兼容可没折腾死人
<Gann> 对，是有点慢，但是不要用模糊拼音就快，基本上感觉不到
<winxp> edison0354: 我的id怎么了，请讲
<fengjian> ibus据说用的sqlite3机制
<lubcat> winxp: 小小输入法 的五笔 不错
<edison0354> winxp: 没咋，就是觉得在这里用这ID有点和谐……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: evilvte有什么好的？
<lubcat> id不和谐人，人自和谐id
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: VTE based, highly customizable terminal emulator (configured to auto-hide tab bar????
<ldmin> 这里天天都这么热闹么
<winxp> lubcat: 是不是我用的这个名字太那个了-win了？
<lubcat> winxp: 会意。。嗯
<missing> ldmin: 最近有大牛上课
<gebjgd> winxp 阿门。
<caleb-> gebjgd, alvin_rxg: http://lilyterm.luna.com.tw/index_en.html # 推荐 lilyterm
<gebjgd> winxp 已经快死了
<ofan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/transform-ubuntu-into-mac-osx-theme-macbuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Easily transform Ubuntu into mac os x with macbuntu – now better than ever!
<winxp> gebjgd: wincp=flh
<ofan> macbuntu..
<lubcat> win7是未来的winxp
<missing> win8才是
<lubcat> win8可能是。
<gebjgd> caleb-: 无视，很少用term的人路过
<hceasy> 开始讲课了么?
<fengjian> 8点开始。。
<winxp> win7 win8全不是东西，不支持4G，要做手脚
<hceasy> 哦
<lubcat> winxp: 那和系统有关系？
<missing> winxp: 装x64啊
<hceasy> 八点上课啊上课
<lubcat> hceasy: 为么总晕着呢？
<winxp> missing: 好像这个容易记，念旧，是不是？
<caleb-> win8 有测试版了？
<hceasy>  <lubcat> 我也不知道哇
<missing> 不知道,反正我现在也是用的readyfor4g
<winxp> 可以不知道linux,但不会不知道xp
<Gann> fcitx4.0到底是什么样子？发个图片来看看好吗
<lainme> 就现在来说win7还有些问题，如果不是旗舰版有些软件还很难装，对以前的某些东西不兼容
<gebjgd> winxp: 笨蛋，有x64版
<fengjian> x64支持128g内存？
<winxp> gebjgd: 弄过的，驱动气死你
<hceasy>  wawawawa
<hceasy> 哇哇哇哇
<fengjian> linux x64应该是2t内存
<missing> 主板支持不?
<winxp> gebjgd:用windows,不如装服务器的
<lainme> Gann: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/
<hceasy> 改时间啊改时间
<ldmin> ??
<gebjgd> winxp: acer驱动很全
<soiamso> winxp: 你的名字太牛了
<lainme> acer不是还要签那个什么协议么，我看到很多人退货
<winxp> gebjgd:可能根自己选的产品有关，我一直hp
<missing> winxp: 不改名字估计要给围观了~
<gebjgd> winxp: hp就是渣
<missing> 对
<winxp> gebjgd:谢谢，以后换品牌
<gebjgd> win
<gebjgd> winxp: hp把康柏的牌子做砸了
<winxp> gebjgd:感觉hp小气，
<Gann> 是不是今晚有pygtk的课程？
<wzssyqa> Gann: y
<soiamso> Gann: 最近投资如何？
<Gann> soiamso: 最近
<Gann> 还好
<Gann> soiamso: 上次给我写江恩论中论的那个高手还在这里不
<soiamso> Gann: 不在了，
<Kandu> 江恩論有理論依據？
<liukai> 刚进入聊天室，请问大侠 xx is not a registered nickname.怎么办
<Kandu> 感覺是個神棍
<lubcat> liukai: 注册下
<liukai> help命令里没有也
<Kandu> liukai: /msg nickserv help
<arus7> 怎么我d
<soiamso> Gann: 就是那个写了个输出 SVG 那个吧？
<scflh> winxp: hi
<edison0354> liukai: 又是一个叫刘凯的？？？？？？？！！！！！
<ofan> - -
<arus7> 有用Bitchx吗？
<soiamso> edison0354: hsi father is ligang
<ldmin> 这是什么东西
<arus7> irssi
<liukai> 还有谁吗？
<edison0354> liukai: 我已经认识两个刘凯了……
<arus7> 怎么æˆæ‰“字的时候是乱码 发送后确å®èƒ½æ˜¾ç¤ºæ­£å¸¸ã€‚。
<liukai> 那个是哪里的
<edison0354> liukai: 兲朝的
<liukai> 哦...
<benjamin__> 第一次进来,
<benjamin__> 还真是很棒啊
<benjamin__> ?
<benjamin__> 没有人说话啊
<winxp> winxp: hi
<benjamin__> 我想请教下有人用y450的本吗?
<liukai> hehe
<winxp> winxp: hi
<benjamin__> 驱动都是在哪里搞到的
<liukai> 太多高手在。。注意点
<lubcat> benjamin__: 官网上没有么。
<benjamin__> 没有
<liukai> 光盘上没么
<scflh> winxp: hi
<benjamin__> 联想上没有
<Gann> 今天谁主讲？
<benjamin__> 光盘的是vista德
<Gann> 啥时候我来给大家讲讲江恩理论
<liukai> 网卡驱得动就行来啊
<Gann> happyaron: 你那天讲课有讲义没
<scflh> winxp: nick
<gebjgd> 啥时候给我大家讲网上把妹理论
<benjamin__> 讲课怎么讲,是视频?
<benjamin__> 我还不是很了解irc
<scflh> winxp: 有什么好听的消息提示音？
<lubcat> 文字流。。
<lubcat> 非视频
<lainme> benjamin__: 等会就知道了。
<Gann> 我用ERC
<benjamin__> 用文字讲,这个好讲吗?
<ofan> gebjgd: 期待～～
<benjamin__> 等下讲的时候就能理解了
<edison0354> benjamin__: Y450-TSI飞奔而过
<benjamin__> 呵呵
<liukai> empathy,今天是什么来来？
<ubuntu> lubcat -query
<ice360> 今天讲什么呀？
<benjamin__> 你的y450怎么弄的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 讲吧
<gebjgd> edison0354: 拿不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 看好你
<gebjgd> edison0354: 怎么也得给个op，之后+m后讲
<ofan> - -
<benjamin__> 怎么和某个人说话
<edison0354> happyaron: gebjgd有要求了
<benjamin__> 我点那个人的名字不行啊
<liukai> 双击行啊
<lainme> benjamin__: 输头几个字母然后按tab，如果是网页版可能不好使
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 你啥时候给讲讲cuda？
<benjamin__> 你的怎么弄的y450
<benjamin__> 这还有软件版本啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 找个时间吧
<benjamin__> edison0354: 你的y450怎么搞的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 做个x264的cuda的mod吧
<edison0354> benjamin__: ？
<benjamin__> edison0354: 驱动
<edison0354> benjamin__: 啥驱动
<benjamin__> edison0354: 你的驱动怎么弄的
<ubuntu> msg NickServ help group
<benjamin__> edison0354: 比如显卡驱动
<edison0354> benjamin__: 就显卡需要弄阿
<edison0354> benjamin__: 装官方.run
<gebjgd> edison0354: 给钱
<edison0354> gebjgd: x264开源的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你贡献点代码就行了
<benjamin__> edison0354: 官方的是n卡的官方是吧?
<edison0354> gebjgd: win已经有了x264的cuda encoder了
<edison0354> benjamin__: NV官方
<benjamin__> edison0354: 实在感谢啊
<gebjgd> edison0354: 听说了
<gebjgd> edison0354: 他们不开源
<edison0354> gebjgd: 悲剧……
<benjamin__> 这上面的朋友,你们都是做什么的?
<benjamin__> 我是弄php的
<ice360> 我做linux服务器和oracle数据库。。。
<benjamin__> 呵呵呵,看来各行各业都有啊
<liukai> 我学生，想知道那个asp.net网站在linux上怎么弄啊
<soiamso> liukai: mod_mono + apache + mono runtime
<lainme> liukai: 听说是mono
<lubcat> liukai: mono
<zhu> 那有没有搞C＋＋ 开发的阿
<scflh> winxp: beel.wav
<ice360> Linux上跑asp?...最好还是在Windows Server上跑吧...
<liukai> 哦，那linux服务器是不是php好做啊
<benjamin__> 那个是应该在windows上面搞
<soiamso> liukai: asp.net 是一种框架 可以，最好现在学jboss
<benjamin__> 我是做php的
<lainme> ice360: asp.net，不是asp
<ice360> php, python...都挺好的...
<Gann> 是不是开始讲课了？
<touparx> 今天么主题？
<ofan> pygtk
<wzssyqa> Gann: 8点
<liukai> 学校还是开的asp.net，只能在虚拟机上练
<Gann> 谁主讲？
<nixzhu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=303878
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [11月19日]IRC 课堂活动：使用Python写GTK+程序(pygtk)
<soiamso> liukai: .net 就是一个 clr 的虚拟机+运行时，上面基本放什么语言都行
<ubuntu> hello
<scflh> winxp: hi
<soiamso> liukai: 能泡在mono下的
<Gann> 谁告诉我，今天讲课需要安装些什么程序？
<ofan> python pygtk
<soiamso> Gann: 系统里面默认就有
<wzssyqa> Gann: python-gtk
<edison0354> gebjgd: 对了，可以opencl的h264不？
<gebjgd> edison0354: 可以
<edison0354> gebjgd: 如此重任就交给你了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩恩
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不管
<gebjgd> edison0354: 家里没机器
<gebjgd> edison0354: 无法调试
<edison0354> gebjgd: mac上一软件貌似已经能opencl转码了……
<gebjgd> edison0354: opencl就是apple提出的
<liukai> 越学就觉得知道的少啊，只知道 linux+apache+mysql+php是最好的。
<soiamso> Gann: 应该可以画你想要的东西，
<edison0354> gebjgd: 私人做的一软件
<scflh> winxp: /set nicklist_automode screen
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你赞助我点钱
<soiamso> liukai: 最好的应用是 一个app 包了apache的工作，
<edison0354> gebjgd: 没钱
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你要啥软件我就做啥软件
<dennischang> 今晚8点是不是有讲座阿
<soiamso> liukai: 而且确实有这种吧apache放在一边的应用
<lainme> liukai: 我觉得lighttpd比apache好用，配置也简单
<edison0354> gebjgd: 有人美刀悬赏intel 5100AGN的MAC驱动都出不来的……
<gebjgd> edison0354: 和cuda又没关系
<bitsMix> 麻烦大家能不能帮我ping一下 ineko.us 看看能不能通？？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你就是做cuda的？
<scflh> winxp: help
<gebjgd> edison0354: 暂时就对这个有兴趣
<ice360> PING ineko.us (173.212.227.55)  ping 不通。。
<edison0354> bitsMix: Request timeout
<liukai> 额，那个，是怎么对某个特定的人说话的？
<bitsMix> ice360, 唉。。我的VPS貌似是被墙了。。
<winxp> 开会了？
<bitsMix> edison0354, THX 我估计的我VPS被墙了
<AnThOnYhO> bitsMix: 哪一家的
<bitsMix> AnThOnYhO, 什么意思？
<lazysnake> 我晕哦。自从用了那个enc什么的上推的插件firefox老crash
<AnThOnYhO> 哪家的vps
<soiamso> bitsMix: 开了博客？
<bitsMix> AnThOnYhO, 论坛里面那个
<jimmyxu> billy3321: 没被墙
<AnThOnYhO> burstnet
<soiamso> bitsMix: 而且是中文的？
<bitsMix> jimmyxu, 你在哪里？‘
<bitsMix> soiamso, 对，怎么了？
<ofan> 干什么被强了？
<jimmyxu> bitsMix: 被墙与否和在哪儿无关
<bitsMix> ofan, 没干什么阿
<soiamso> bitsMix: 关系是你写了写中文，
<jimmyxu> bitsMix: 确切地讲是服务器挂了
<bitsMix> soiamso, 我那个blog写了好长时间了。
<adam8157> 今天又是个感兴趣的session
<ofan> 我vps上都不敢放博客..
<bitsMix> jimmyxu, 你这又是什么意思？
<jimmyxu> bitsMix: 和墙无关，服务器自己的问题
<soiamso> bitsMix: 你可以用 js 加密自己的内容，只要浏览你软件的人能运行 js 那样就可以看到你的信息
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 没意义，https
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 防止内容扫描的
<dennis___> https不是已经加密过了吗
<ofan> bitsMix: 能登录vePortal么？
<jimmyxu> soiamso: https就够了
<scflh> winxp: http://lnote.blogbus.com/logs/8182581.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Irssi How to - Linux note - 博客大巴
<ofan> https是要证书的
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 强制 https ?
<ofan> 证书要花钱的。。
<jimmyxu> soiamso: DPI只对明文有小
<jimmyxu> ofan: startssl
<jimmyxu> soiamso: y
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 有效*
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 不是防止 js 加密也不明文吧
<scflh> .irssi/scripts/beep_beep.wav
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 很多东西可以内建SSL支持，但无法运行js，比如爬虫
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 就是不想别人爬
<edison0354> happyaron: 主讲人呢？
<dennis___> 快8点了
<dennis___> RT @pityonline: 今晚 8:00 #IRC 课堂活动将在 freenode 的 #ubuntu-cn 频道继续进行，主题是 Deb 包制作和 PPA 的使用方法，由 happyaron 小朋友主讲，欢迎围观！
<jimmyxu> soiamso: robots.txt
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 尤其gw
<happyaron> edison0354: homer_xing
<jimmyxu> soiamso: gw是啥？
<lainme> dennis___: 那就几天前的吧
<pityonline> dennis___: 那是昨天的
<happyaron> 今天的主讲是 homer_xing，大家欢迎！
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，没注意到已经来了
<ofan> 这个貌似免费哈
<dennis___> 不是吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 前天吧……
<dennis___> 哦
<happyaron> dennis___: 那是老新闻了。。。
<dennis___> 以为是今天的呢
<ice360> :)
<pityonline> edison0354: yes
<dennis___> happyaron: 今天说什么啊
<lainme> dennis___: pygtk
<happyaron> dennis___: pygtk
<Spence> 围观ing
<scflh> winxp: 没有用了
<pityonline> dennis___: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=303878
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [11月19日]IRC 课堂活动：使用Python写GTK+程序(pygtk)
<jimmyxu> happyaron: topic...
<soiamso> happyaron: 其实这样能用邮件列表不？
<winxp> scflh: wgb
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 帮忙改吧。。。
<phenx> 今天的主题是pygtk吧
<jimmyxu> ...
<happyaron> soiamso: 啥意思呢？
<dennis___> pityonline: 哦 谢谢
<Gann> E: 软件包 python-gtk 没有可供安装的候选者
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset |20点IRC课堂，主题：使用Python写GTK+程序 |中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |中文维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片 http://imagebin.ca |勿谈敏感话题 使用机器人请私聊 |频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<soiamso> 没有，快到点了
<Gann> 找不到python-gtk
<lainme> Gann: python-gtk2
<lang_> 还有三分钟
<alvin_rxg> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/19/0131252&from=rss   anyone tried ?
<soiamso> Gann:  都说默认就有，你用gnome的吧？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 200+行内核补丁的替代方案
<Gann> soiamso: 是有了，我得检查一下是否有阿
<scflh> winxp: 今天的主题是pygt
<soiamso> Gann: python -c "import pygtk"
<ice360> Gann: rhel也有的
<alvin_rxg> jimmyxu: will the topic short?
<soiamso> Gann: 没有错误就是有了
<winxp> exit
<winxp> exit
<jackey> mutt用什么来做邮件提醒。
<Gann> soiamso: 没有错误了
<scflh> winxp: 在
 * wzssyqa 时间到了，下面欢迎 homer_xing 为大家介绍 pygtk
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Linux_Containers    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset |20点IRC课堂，主题：使用Python写GTK+程序 |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊 |日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<homer_xing> 大家好，
<pocoyo> homer_xing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yinruzhi> :)
<lubcat> pocoyo: ......
<homer_xing> 今天我介绍一下pygtk的一点点体会吧
<jimmyxu> pocoyo: ……
 * wzssyqa homer_xing 是 小熊猫的作者，拜大牛先
<wzssyqa> homer_xing:  请~~~~
<homer_xing> 希望没有用过pygtk的朋友，听过了以后能做个简单的窗口了。
<homer_xing> 不知道大家Python, GTK 有用过么？
<jimmyxu> 提醒：现时频道+m，您说的话只有 op 能看到
<homer_xing> 那么我们先从启动 Python 开始吧
<homer_xing> 请打开终端， gnome-terminal
<homer_xing> 输入 python 并按回车。
<homer_xing> 是，基础的。
<homer_xing> Windows下，到 python.org 下载 exe 装吧
<homer_xing> 各位启动Python了吗？
<homer_xing> 那么输入 import gtk
<homer_xing> 回车，
<homer_xing> 然后 window = gtk.Window()
<homer_xing> 然后 window.show_all()
<homer_xing> gtk.main()
<homer_xing> 好了。这是个基本的窗口 :)
<homer_xing> 谁显示好窗口了呀？
<homer_xing> 恭喜:)
<homer_xing> 好的，
<homer_xing> 标题就是 window.set_text() 或者 window.set_title()
<homer_xing> 如果遇到 name 'gtk' is not defined ，装 python-gtk2包吧
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu_: settile 再试试
<homer_xing> 请在终端里按 Ctrl+C ，可以把窗口关了
<wzssyqa> yiwanq: 要带参数
<homer_xing> 可以的，呵呵
<wzssyqa> Gann: 在终端里，不是窗口上
<homer_xing> 大家的窗口都关了吗？
<homer_xing> 我们说下一个话题吧
<homer_xing> 讲义看 pygtk-tutorial 吧 :)
<homer_xing> 那么窗口能否自动关上呢？
<wzssyqa> nixzhu: 过几天会整理出来这个log的
<homer_xing> 请这样 window.connect('delete-event', gtk.quit)
<homer_xing> 请大家试试看
<homer_xing> 抱歉，window.connect('delete-event', gtk.main_quit)
<homer_xing> 这句话的意思是关闭窗口时，调用 gtk.main_quit
<homer_xing> 这样吧，请打开 gedit
<homer_xing> 输入:
<homer_xing> #/usr/bin/env python
<homer_xing> import gtk
<homer_xing> window = gtk.Window()
<homer_xing> window.connect('delete-event', gtk.main_quit)
<homer_xing> window.show_all()
<homer_xing> gtk.main()
<homer_xing> 输入好了以后，保存成 /tmp/1.py 文件。
<homer_xing> 然后 chmod +x /tmp/1.py
<homer_xing> 运行 /tmp/1.py
<homer_xing> 如果还残留窗口没关上的话，直接把终端关了，窗口也就没有了。
<homer_xing> 大家 /tmp/1.py 都运行了么？:)
<homer_xing> 好的，现在关上窗口，程序能退出了吧
<homer_xing> 好的。
<homer_xing> OK：）
<homer_xing> 有了 1.py 以后我们直接向 1.py 里加语句吧
<homer_xing> 那么既然窗口有了，我们试着加一个按钮，如何？
<homer_xing> Gann，是不是少了第一句 #/usr/bin/env python
<wzssyqa> Gann: #！
<wzssyqa> #!
<homer_xing> 不用的。要不我们先继续吧
<homer_xing> 下面我们试试按钮吧
<homer_xing> 请向 1.py 里加语句，加在 window = 之前吧
<jimmyxu> crazier: 第一行是 #!
<jimmyxu> crazier: 前者
<wzssyqa> Gann: 现在里边不能有汉字
<wzssyqa> homer_xing_: 大家添加好按钮了吗？
<homer_xing_> 抱歉， button = gtk.Button("Hello")
<homer_xing_> window.add(button)
<homer_xing_> 这两句加进 1.py 里，
<homer_xing_> 加在 window = gtk.Window() 这句之后吧
<wzssyqa> homer_xing_: 你可以考虑配合pastebin 来讲
<homer_xing_> 好的
 * wzssyqa homer_xing_ 正在往paste上贴代码，请稍等
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<wzssyqa> 或许他网络遇到问题了
<nihui> wzssyqa: 监管 和 非监管 区别是什么啊
<jimmyxu> nihui: +m以后您发的信息只有op能看到
<jimmyxu> nihui: 其他人看不到
<lainme> 要不一个op专门负责贴代码吧。。happyaron怎么也退出了
<lazysnake> 晕了。python很讲究那些书写格式的。
<SysHack> op嘛意思
<ofan> +m了 还搞互动～
<wzssyqa> SysHack: 管理员
<lang_> 汗、、、
<jimmyxu> ofan: 讲课的人是能看到的:)
<ofan> operator
<lainme> lazysnake: 这个例子很简单，全部顶格对齐就可以
<Bigfatcatlove123> 这也是Python的优秀之处啊！
<^k^> 今天不是讲 deb 打包吗
<wzssyqa> ofan: 讲课的，都提前给加op了
<lainme> ^k^: 前天是
<pityonline> ^k^: ....
<jimmyxu> ^k^: …
<SysHack> Bigfatcatlove123: python 对缩进不是很严格么
<happyaron> ^k^: ...
<lang_> deb包的前天
<ilinux> 现在是等着吗？
<lubcat> 这个是。。bot?
<ofan> jimmyxu: 知道阿，但是没给他提问的就被打断了
<Gann> 等一下吧
<pityonline> lubcat: 现在是bot的家长
<lang_> 掉线了？
 * nihui 喜欢每句后面打分号....
<missing> 我这里不行啊
<jimmyxu> nihui: 倒是不影响…
<yiwanq> quit: Ping timeout: 265 seconds
<lubcat> 。。。老bot
<pityonline> 刚才那个窗口加上按钮后可以看到按钮，但占满了整个窗口
<ofan> 讲完了？
<wzssyqa> 好吧，给关心打包的同学说说，上传到ppa
<jimmyxu> ofan: 没，讲课的人掉线了…
<lainme> web的可能受网络环境影响大。我用时也经常掉线
<ofan> 刚看了下 startssl不支持我的域名
<ilinux> pityonline, 我也是，而且背景是红色的
<jiehan> wzssyqa: 好好... 太好了
<nihui> 我还想知道那个 connect 呢...
<scflh> flh: hi,
<crazier> 正在等待。。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 是什么？
<lang_> 我有个问题，别人都说fedora比ubuntu好，ubuntu就好在容易上手，是吗？
<pityonline> ilinux: 那个背景色应该是系统的，而不是这个窗口的
<ice360> pityonline: 我的窗口就行小，1厘米吧
<lainme> ilinux: 应该和gtk主题有关的
<wzssyqa> 接着aron那天的讲，把changelog里边的 unstable换成ubuntu的发行代号
<lazysnake> orz NameError: name 'button' is not defined
<ofan> jimmyxu: co.cc的免费域名
<yiwanq> 一个灰底的hello，体坛了
<ilinux> pityonline, 原来这样啊
<wzssyqa> 比如 natty lucid 之类的
<pityonline> ice360: 那窗口应该就是一个按钮的默认大小
<nihui> 来了来了
<ofan> 汗 得给管理员去个email了
<nihui> window.resize(200,100)
<ofan> 哦哦 继续
<homer_xing__> 抱歉，刚网断了。
<Spence> welcome back
<homer_xing__> 恭喜大家 window , button 都会使用了。接下来可看看 pygtk tutorial
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu :先op再m
<homer_xing__> Google可以搜到的。
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: op过了…
<homer_xing__> 另外， Python 的编辑器，推荐使用 Eclipse + Pydev。
<homer_xing__> Fedora 用户直接装 Eclipse-pydev 就可以，
<homer_xing__> Arch 用户也是的
<homer_xing__> 自带 debug 的。可以断点调试的，
<homer_xing__> Ubuntu 的话，到 Eclipse 官网下 tar 包，再按照 pydev 官网上的说法装，挺简单的
<homer_xing__> 关于 pygtk, 大家有什么问题吗？
<makao007> pygtk 在win下也是内置的吗?
<ilinux> homer_xing__, 不会就介绍完了吧？
<wzssyqa> homer_xing__: 呵呵，多讲点吧
<abc> 《Python基础教程(第2版)中文版 清晰版+300dpi高清版下载》(Beginning Python From Novice to Professional, 2nd Edition)((挪)赫特兰)扫描版[PDF]
<homer_xing__> pygtk 在windows 里挺难装的吧
<abc> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2858010/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《Python基础教程(第2版)中文版 清晰版+300dpi高清版下载》(Beginning Python From Novice to Professional, 2nd Edition)((挪)赫特兰)扫描版[PDF]_VeryCD电驴下载
<homer_xing__> 那么我再说说布局好吗？
<missing> NNND,大小写是一个大问题
<pityonline> nihui: 那句是窗口大小，按钮随着窗口大小还是占满了整个窗口
<Spence> 嗯，多说说
<NoIE> 请问，我想用pygtk制作多媒体光盘，有什么注意事项吗？（问题优先级：非常低）
<homer_xing__> gtk 的一个优点是，控件不用指定大小，
<homer_xing__> 相信大家也看到了吧
<homer_xing__> nihui: 这两个事件都会发生的，:-)，效果一样
<homer_xing__> gtk.HBox(), gtk.VBox() 是两个放控件用的箱子
<homer_xing__> 比方说吧，
<homer_xing__> box = gtk.VBox(False, 10)
<homer_xing__> box.pack_end(gtk.Button("Hello"))
<homer_xing__> box.pack_end(gtk.Button("World"))
<wzssyqa> homer_xing__: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<homer_xing__> 能不能帮我设置一个pastebin? 我没用过
<jimmyxu> homer_xing__: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wzssyqa> home
<wzssyqa> homer_xing__: 直接贴上，点发送就行
<homer_xing__> 行，稍等一下吧，我在那边写一下。
<wzssyqa> Gann: 你先暂时用着任何顺手的文本编辑器就行
<homer_xing__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81434
<homer_xing__> 看得到吗，呵呵
<homer_xing__> 第五行，(False, 10) 意思是，子控件不是统一大小的，子控件间距10像素
<homer_xing__> 第8行，意思是子控件不伸展
<jimmyxu> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81437   fixed shebang
<homer_xing__> 用 box 嵌套 box 就可以实现复杂的布局
<homer_xing__> 那么，我们再写个回调函数吧
<homer_xing__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81439
<homer_xing__> 点击 Hello 按钮，执行函数 f
<homer_xing__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81440
<homer_xing__> f执行时，第一个参数w是被点击的控件，
<homer_xing__> 可以用 w 来改控件的属性等等
<homer_xing__> 呵呵，
<homer_xing__> window.set_size_request(500, 400) 可以改大小的
<homer_xing__> window.resize(500,400) 也行
<homer_xing__> 那么请大家练习一下吧
<homer_xing__> 那么请把第一行换成 #!/usr/bin/env python 吧
<homer_xing__> 学Python 的话，推荐 Python Tutorial 和 Dive Into Python
<homer_xing__> 学 Pygtk 的话，推荐 Pygtk Tutorial 。
<homer_xing__> 都是Google 得到的
<juk__> homer_xing__: 那个按钮是在最上边来了可不可以般一下
<homer_xing__> 大家有什么关于 Pygtk 的问题吗? :)
<alick> homer_xing__: 系统上有python 2.7，现在又需要安装python 2.5，可以吗？
<nihui> homer_xing__: 需要 margin
<nihui> box 怎么设置 margin
<dshbusiness> 今晚上有讲座否？
<soiamso> 能问题高级的问题吗?
<lainme> dshbusiness: 完了，开始问问题了
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 基本讲完了，看频道日志
<dshbusiness> 好吧貌似已经结束了
<dshbusiness> 我去洗了个澡
<SysHack> :-) 输入法坏了
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 你真会挑时候……
<soiamso> homer_xing__: 你是先会pygtk 还是先会 gtk ?
<homer_xing__> 个人觉得没必要装Python 2.5...
<ofan> homer_xing__: Q:gtk能不能一个event绑定多个回调函数？能自己定义新的event么？
<kamala> 我在终端中直接输入能够完成。为什么写在文件里面，然后执行，就出现这个错误 AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Button'
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 关键是学校澡堂就这时候开门
<homer_xing__> soiamso: 先会 pygtk 的呵呵
<lainme> homer_xing__: pygtk除了官方教程还有别的么？
<pityonline> dshbusiness: ……
<yiwanq> 2.7对gtk的支持不好吧
<nihui> 用 C gtk 貌似十分麻烦
<soiamso> lainme: 我觉得 launchpad 上面那个 A4 可以入门
<homer_xing__> ofan: 可以对同一个控件用多次 connect 的，具体 pygtk tutorial 里有写的
<lainme> dshbusiness: 男生澡堂不是从早到完么，时间很长的
<alick> homer_xing__: 想用pyS60给手机写程序，但python 2.7版本太高了:(
<dshbusiness> lainme: 下午四点到晚上九点……
<ilinux> 我想问下刚才用python和python2有什么区别呢？
<dshbusiness> 我住13舍
<yiwanq> 我的update-manager用python2.7执行有问题，换2.6就好了
 * NoIE 我写的程序，在别人的电脑上总是提示 Segmentation fault ，我很郁闷。
<homer_xing__> kamala： 是 import gtk 而非 import pygtk。 另外 python-gtk2装了吗? :)
<muzuiget> 2.7也可以写gtk，win版都出来了
<dshbusiness> lainme: 不是旺园那边
<soiamso> homer_xing__: 你是看具体pygtk项目入门，还是看教程？
<hecha> homer_xing__: 可以介绍如何使用 glade 之类的界面配置文件吗，直接在代码里写界面不方便
<Kandu> NoIE: 貼出來瞧瞧唄
<lainme> kamala: 再加个import pygtk试试
<cfy> 额.....bug修复效率太低了...
<homer_xing__> alick: 有时间的话，给 Android 写程序也不错呀？
<muzuiget> import gtk即可
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi
<dshbusiness> lainme: 你对gtk很熟？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 买了么?
<NoIE> lainme: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=250850
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=121271
<soiamso> hecha: 好像很多项目都不用glade
<alick> homer_xing__: 我手机是s60嘛
<lainme> dshbusiness: 不熟，根据pygtk的tutorial做过几个例子
<homer_xing__> ilinux: python2 是 python 文件的符号链接呵
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 用 pyOpenGL 显示 md2 模型动画的小程序
<juk__> homer_xing__: 那个按钮是在最上边来了可不可以般一下
<soiamso> homer_xing__: python2那个是arch吧
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 引用:Soon? yeah! A year since this issue first surfaced and the only we have is some unofficial and broken patch
<NoIE> 错了，Kandu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=250850
<jimmyxu> homer_xing__: ubuntu没那个…
<homer_xing__> soiamso： 我最先看的是 pygtk tutorial
<dshbusiness> lainme: 哦，是不是你导师的项目要用linux的？
<ofan> homer_xing__: OK thanks..
<homer_xing__> hecha: 我觉得直接写代码的话可以实现很多 glade 做不到的效果
<Spence> @help
<ilinux> homer_xing__, 您用pygtk主要做什么开发呢？
<muzuiget> 用glade是大势所趋了
<cfy> Spence: not glatk group....
<homer_xing__> juk__: 可以的，把 pack_start 换成 pack_end 吧
<wzssyqa> homer_xing__: 你更偏好glade还是gtkbuilder？
<muzuiget> glade确实有些代码做不到，不过glade是用来布局的
<Kandu> NoIE: 我不懂 py :*)
<lainme> dshbusiness: 不全需要，我们这里三个人用
<homer_xing__> soiamso: Fedora 上也是 python2 哦 :)
<cfy> 今天没讲座?
<homer_xing__> ilinux： 我做 Ailurus 和 GNOME-tweak :-)
<jimmyxu> cfy: 提问时间了
<dshbusiness> lainme: 哦，那你为什么用？身边还没一个人跟我一样用呢
<lainme> dshbusiness: 其它人会ssh到服务器上，提交作业就行了
<nihui>  /usr/bin/python2 -> python
<juk__> homer_xing__: o(∩∩)o...哈哈 现在在最下边来了
<kamala> 貌似还是不行，问题是我在终端中可以啊，应该使版本不对，如何在文件中指定python的版本呢？
<nihui> homer_xing__: 怎么设置 margin 呢
<ilinux> homer_xing__, 哦，谢谢
<jimmyxu> kamala:  第一行改成  #!/usr/bin/python2.6
<cfy> jimmyxu: 好.
<nihui> homer_xing__: layout 不要顶着边框吧...
<homer_xing__> kamala:  设置第一行 #!/usr/bin/python2 或 python3 吧 :)
<caleb-> wzssyqa: glade 被淘汰鸟
<ice360> kamala: 设置脚本第一行就行了
<juk__> homer_xing__: 有没有用数字办好
<lainme> dshbusiness: 喜欢吧。不过我需要看的程序也需要linux
<caleb-> wzssyqa: 都用 gtkbuilder 吧
<dshbusiness> 认识一个上班的，在公司里，别人用windows写代码，他用linux，结果别人电脑一中病毒就可以提前下班了，他还得干活，一怒之下装回win了
<homer_xing__> nihui： box.set_border_width(10) 吧
<soiamso> homer_xing__: 学习的过程我是最想问的，感觉很多很函数例如 queue_draw 这些，不知道怎样记忆
<cfy> dshbusiness: @_@
<cfy> dshbusiness: root+wine?
<muzuiget> 如果想在周围留白可以设置border，如果想上下左右都能设置不同边缘，放到一个alginment容器里。
<ice360> dshbusiness: 哈哈
<homer_xing__> soiamso: 多用用就记住了呵
<dshbusiness> lainme: 不错，不错，用linux的本来就少，女的就更少了！
<lainme> dshbusiness: 自己编个，别人中毒时赶紧放一下
<dshbusiness> lainme: 向你膜拜学习
<homer_xing__> 没什么问题那么我下线了。谢谢大家今天来听！
<soiamso> dshbusiness: 国内学计算机的也有很多女到吧，
<pityonline> homer_xing__: 谢谢老师！
<jimmyxu> homer_xing__: thx :)
<ice360> homer_xing__: 谢谢！再见！
<caleb-> homer_xing__: 谢谢老师！
<AndChatx|> 想要前台界面和后台代码分离，最好用什么方式
<Sean^King> homer_xing__: 88
<yinruzhi> :)
<nihui> homer_xing__: 谢谢啦
<homer_xing__> 呵呵不客气我只是尽自己所能啊
<AndChatx|> 我还有一个问题啊
<cfy> dshbusiness: dd一下....
<Kandu> homer_xing__: 感謝講解 :)
<caleb-> AndChatx|: 就 gtkbuilder 之类的
<soiamso> AndChatx|: .....
<caleb-> AndChatx|: user 还可以自己改 layout
<lainme> dshbusiness: 谦虚了。。
<dshbusiness> soiamso: 大多用win的，我认识的计算机学院的，操作系统课用redhat做试验，printf汉字出来是乱码都不知道为啥
<soiamso> AndChatx|: 最好是用 webkit 类
<muzuiget> redhat 9吧……
<kamala> 哈哈，还没弄好，谢谢了。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 开ssh....然后放一天,运气好的话,可以下班前被干掉...
<scflh> flh: hi
<AndChatx|> 这不光听大家问了么…
 * pityonline 请问大家可以架設一个内部聊天室吗？用什么程序？
<Sean^King> 其实win和linux 都是为大家服务的
 * nihui 表示自己学院里用的也是 redhat 9 .......
<happyaron> pityonline: jabber的就行了。
<Gann> 老师还在吗？
<Gann> 公布一下你的gtalk可以吗
<happyaron> nihui: 。。。据说还有rh7.2的。
<Gann> 或者邮箱
<ofan> dshbusiness: 那是在win下也不会知道为何乱码
<pityonline> happyaron: jabber是协议？
<Sean^King> 自己写个 哈哈
<jimmyxu> Gann: 已经下线了
<soiamso> nihui: 强，基本不能用，
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，就是xmpp
<happyaron> pityonline: gtalk那个
<dshbusiness> ofan: 谁知道，我当时正在上课，电话打过来问我为啥是乱码……
<nihui> happyaron: 密码都是一样的，我经常 ssh 把别人的 firefox 删了  haha..
<happyaron> nihui: ...
<soiamso> Gann: 可以到他的 库，项目查找
<pityonline> happyaron: 有大致思路吗？
<lainme> dshbusiness: 。。看来你已经快成宿舍网管了么
<ofan> dshbusiness: win下也会乱码
<flh> flh: 弄坏了
<happyaron> pityonline: 没搞过，不知道啊。
<nihui> happyaron: jabber 不全等于 xmpp 吧...
<happyaron> nihui: 嗯。。。
<dshbusiness> 我估计她是把在xin下写好的源代码文件拷贝到redhat下了
<happyaron> nihui: 那就不提jabber了。。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 然后为啥乱码?
<nihui> happyaron: 我用 jabber 上不了校内通，xmpp 可以
<pityonline> happyaron: 大致的思路
<cfy> dshbusiness: 哦,这样子....
<lazysnake> 还是好理解。XD
<Gann> soiamso: 怎么找阿
<happyaron> nihui: 嗯。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 看来没用wintc....
<Gann> 明天讲什么内容？
<dshbusiness> lainme: 我电脑不放宿舍，宿舍电脑我不管的，偶尔帮他们一修
<soiamso> happyaron: 项目是？
<juk__> homer_xing__: 什么时候来听下一课
<happyaron> pityonline: 架个服务器，大家用pidgin设置好连上，就和gtalk一样用了。
<AndChatx|> 我快疯了，终端irc有什么？
<missing> irssi
<AndChatx|> 手机聊天太不方便了
<cfy> dshbusiness: 你在工作了还管学校的事情?
<ofan> netcat
<soiamso> happyaron: 想问的是能不能每节课开个帖子，方便以后再问？
<cfy> AndChatx|: jmirc
 * tenzu 默默的注视着氨水男和lainme
<cfy> nc
<dshbusiness> cfy: 我在上学……谢谢
 * missing # # # # # # # # # # lainme
<cfy> dshbusiness: 哦,你认识一个上班的...
<missing> 晕...乱码
 * lainme 注视什么
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 那你就默默的……
<lubcat> ......
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦哦，添加jabber帐户就行是吧？服务器上是不是需要安装什么程序？
<cfy> missing: ee怎么好久没出现了?
<nihui> [21:06] * tenzu 默默的注视着氨水男和lainme
<missing> cfy: 你不知道吗?
<lubcat> ......
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 不要发出不和谐的声音
<ofan> http://softwarecreation.org/2009/three-dimensions-of-a-software-programmer-how-to-get-things-done/
<tenzu> 同一个学校的能在irc聊天，很羡慕
<happyaron> soiamso: 发log的时候会分开发贴
<AndChatx|> 电脑连到手机终端上聊天…
<edison0354> tenzu: 啥学校？
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，建议搞xmpp，不搞jabber
<cfy> missing: 不知道,怎么回事?
<tenzu> edison0354: 某高校
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 我们老乡不也在irc上聊吗
<happyaron> pityonline: 服务器装什么程序我不知道
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 明天主题是啥了？
<edison0354> tenzu: 今天是不是斗篷男也上来了？
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 哪个老乡？
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦，看来需要了解的太多了
<missing> cfy: 那家伙那里受得了来这里听课,哈哈
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 如何搞中文化
<tenzu> edison0354: 没注意
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 好吧……你不是我老乡……
<missing> cfy: 估计忙吧,他来了你问他,或者打游戏呢
<pocoyo> pityonline: 自已架个irc服务器.
<flh> missing: missing: irssi设置消息后，对方发消息，自己这里的窗口就跑到[(status)]，，，怎么办？
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset |20日20点IRC课堂，主题：如何进行本地化 |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊 |日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<pityonline> pocoyo: 牛哥赐教啊
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 哦了，我还以为你在说第三个人
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 误解了
<cfy> missing: 嗯.
<missing> flh: 不知道啥意思
<nihui> 有没有人喜欢麻将的啊
<pityonline> happyaron: 明天你那口子讲课是吗？
<cfy> missing: 貌似很忙,论坛也没怎么见到呢.
<flh> missing: irssi设置消息提示后，对方发消息，自己这里的窗口就跑到[(status)]，，，怎么办？
<missing> cfy: 要不就是有了三奶,不理我所以不来这里
<dshbusiness> nihui: 不喜欢……
<cfy> missing: @_@
<juk__> homer_xing__: 你有博客吗我们可以来方便学西
<edison0354> nihui: 大牛竟然也打麻将……
<happyaron> pityonline: y
<missing> flh: 不知道你说什么的...
<lubcat> 讲什么呢？
<pityonline> flh: 脚本或主题有问题吧
<pityonline> happyaron: nice
<dshbusiness> 诶……准备去自习了……还是考研大业要紧啊！
<pocoyo> pityonline:  装 ircd-hybrid 可以建立本地的irc 服务器 我猜测如果有公网ip的话 可以以公网ip加端口号连接吧.
<nihui> kde 的麻将游戏要本地化的麻将语音.....
<edison0354> nihui: 找四川人去配去……
<cfy> 谁用fcitx的?我输入一个单词比如'测时',这时候按候选词翻页的,就之显示'时'了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 果然？
<missing> flh: 你用的什么消息提示脚本?
<flh> pityonline: 下载一个新的主题试试可以吧？
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 数学复习几遍了？
<missing> 测时
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 还没看完，不急不急
<pityonline> flh: 用默认最好
<AndChatx|> nihui 找个mm录音
 * nihui 从小爱玩麻将...  :P
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 明天NOIP的同时估计能用手机上上网…
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 我当年连着干了四个月
<pocoyo> pityonline: 应该是 oftc的 用的就是ircd-hybrid的服务器.
<missing> 厉害
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 在崩溃的边缘终于迎来了考试
<nihui> 对了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 啥是oftc ？
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 要劳逸结合，张驰有度
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :)
<lainme> dshbusiness: 又一个这么淡然的
<AndChatx|> android 下有终端类型的irc软件吗？
<zkwlx> tenzu考研？
<pityonline> AndChatx|: 这个问题问得好
<happyaron> pityonline: irc.oftc.org
 * nihui ======>>   KDE 4.6 beta1 今天标记
<pityonline> happyaron: 你手机是android不？
<pityonline> happyaron: 我看下
<jimmyxu> pocoyo: * charm.oftc.net hybrid-7.2.2+oftc1.6.8 CDGPRSabcdfgiklnorsuwxyz biklmnopstveI bkloveI
<dshbusiness> lainme: 淡定淡定……嘿嘿
<AndChatx|> ……谁能告诉一下，现在我上网不方便…
<happyaron> pityonline: moto的，非智能手机
<happyaron> nihui: tag的太快了。。。
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦
<nihui> happyaron: 不快 不快
<happyaron> nihui: 建议啥时候清理下l10n svn的rev号。
<pityonline> happyaron: PAGE NOT FOUND
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 用irc客户端…
<nihui> happyaron: 干啥要清理啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 4个月考研数学？
<happyaron> pityonline: irc服务器啊。。。
<pityonline> happyaron: 那你能用手机挂gtalk？
<happyaron> nihui: svn log | less，于是杯具。
<pocoyo> jimmyxu: 我说的对么?
<happyaron> pityonline: jmirc，有java
<tenzu> edison0354: 四个月全部复习时间
<pityonline> jimmyxu: happyaron irc 服务器？设置时填的吗？
<edison0354> tenzu: 噢
<edison0354> tenzu: 你啥专业？
<cfy> missing: 原来有键绑定冲突了.
<jimmyxu> pityonline: y
<pityonline> jimmyxu: 设置了这个 irc 服务器就可以指定使用内网irc服务了？
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 额，您得找台服务器跑个 ircd...
<missing> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> pityonline: 推荐ircd-hybird，比ircd-seven好
<pityonline> jimmyxu: 假设已经有一台运行 ircd 服务的服务器在内网中，填那个就可以了？
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 对的
<pityonline> jimmyxu: 不需要指定该服务器的ip？
<Gann> 以打印日志为荣，是啥意思？
<tenzu> edison0354: 只能告诉你是建工学院的
<pityonline> happyaron: 我看下ircd-hybird
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 额，IRC服务器写跑ircd那台的地址啊
<jimmyxu> Gann: 输出程序的调试信息
<edison0354> tenzu: 考研数学都一样吧？
<kamala> 哈哈，我的那个问题解决了，在网上搜了半天，我用gtk.py命名了我写的文件，这个名字跟标准module名字相同，所以就出现了刚才的错误。哈哈，很低端的错误啊。不错，pygtk果然好入门，希望继续组织这样的课程。谢谢刚才提供帮助的各位。
<pityonline> jimmyxu: irc.oftc.org 这个填哪里？
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 这个是让您看下 ircd-hybird 用的…不用填到生产环境里
<tenzu> edison0354: 有数一，数三，不知道有没有数二
<ofan> kamala: 恩 py会默认先搜索当前目录下的文件
<missing> Arthrun`: 雕雕好~
<pocoyo> pityonline: 直接用ip多好.
<pityonline> pocoyo: jimmyxu happyaron 源里有个 oftc-hybrid ，就是它吧？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我还没实践，所以一头雾水
<tenzu> Arthrun`: 拜见雕叔
<flh> missing: 重安装了irssi，发几个字给我试试
<tenzu> o，赢了
<missing> flh: 呵呵
<missing> 赢了啥
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 没用过…ircd-hybrid和oftc-hybrid都行吧… happyaron
<pocoyo> pityonline: 自己装上 开启服务 在本地可以用 localhost:6667 连了已经. 局域网其余机器我猜测用你的ip连应该可以吧.
<ofan> 自己建服务器有必要么
<edison0354> tenzu: 寒假过完就该准备考研了……
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我用的ircd-hybrid 做本地服务器.
<pityonline> jimmyxu: happyaron pocoyo Good boys! Let me try!
<Sean^King> ofan：有啊 呵呵。不被有关部门过滤
<tenzu> edison0354: 那不是搞了快一年？
<edison0354> tenzu: 准备好好学吧
<caleb-> ofan: jc叔叔好
<edison0354> tenzu: 数学就是高数+线代+概率吧？
<ofan> Sean^King: 感觉没什么必要
<tenzu> edison0354: 是啊
<ofan> caleb-: - -
<ofan> caleb-: 我错了～～～
<Sean^King> ofan：:-)
<Sean^King> 貌似 有些人的名字 我tab不到
<flh> missing: notify.pl这个，你问我的。  消息一出来，跑到那个最前面的窗口了
<missing> flh: 删除它
<missing> flh: 去 pityonline  tenzu 的blog下载那个版本的,我这里没有问题
<pityonline> missing: 我是抄得人家的，只是改了几个汉字
<missing> pityonline: 我可不管,反正我就知道这两个地方的可以用
<pityonline> missing: ....
<flh> missing: 是的，我看到过，消息是中文的，人家修改过的。就是会跑窗口，其它正常，音频和中文提示，我听你的试试
<missing> :-D
<pityonline> flh: 你现在的irssi是用的默认主题吗？
<missing> flh: 么见过这个毛病的...慢慢折腾
<flh> missing: 是的，
<pityonline> flh: 好久没用过主题了，都不知道主题怎么用了
<missing> .
<soiamso> pityonline: 有个有很多技术类图书电子版的网站，叫什么名字，忘了
<pityonline> soiamso: 求网址
<soiamso> pityonline: 我不记得了，才问的
<edison0354> soiamso: 同求
<pityonline> soiamso: 我不知道这个……
<soiamso> edison0354: 真的不记得了
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: verycd.com
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 不是
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 明显不是
<edison0354> soiamso: http://linux.chinaunix.net/bbs/attachment.php?aid=MjMzODIxfDdkOWI0ZjFkfDEyOTAxNzMxODd8ZDI5ZXpPR2gxVVBGdDZRbXJKNVdqbENSaGl5M09RbGc1K01teFByTXJvUld5bkU%3D我就知道这个出版社的书不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: tpb.com.org
<flh> missing: 因为我删除了.irssi/default.theme  我删除了，现在没有了
<missing> flh: 装主题简单啊
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: tpb.org
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 不是啦，有翻版的， 但是注册不收费
<pityonline> pocoyo: 牛哥，我装了 ircd-hybrid 运行了，把 ip 和端口填有 pidgin 设置里就可以吗？
<missing> flh: 下载主题放到~/.irssi/
<missing> 下面
<pocoyo> pityonline: 对..
<tenzu> testing testing
<missing> 然后irssi里面用命令加载主题,然后save config就可以了
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: chinapub csdn uushare isohunt rapidshare mofile
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 不是这些，内容很集中的
<pocoyo> pityonline: 只填服务器,用户名 其余默认.6667
<tenzu> pocoyo: 说句话
<missing> tenzu: 去死
<pocoyo> tenzu: 顶 missing
<missing> pocoyo: 给劳务费,帮你说话
<pityonline> pocoyo: 成功了！
<tenzu> 真崩溃，notify.pl看不到中文
<pityonline> pocoyo: happyaron jimmyxu 谢谢三位！
<missing> tenzu: 要改一下的啊
<NoIE> 有人用Enlightenment吗？
<tenzu> pityonline: 你又弄啥呢？
<tenzu> missing: 哪里改？改哪里？
<pityonline> tenzu: 内网 irc 服务器
<lainme> soiamso: http://www.avaxhome.ws/ebooks？
<missing> tenzu: pityonline 的blog有的
<tenzu> pityonline: 都折腾服务器了
 * pocoyo 对 tenzu 的悲惨遭遇 深表同情与遗憾
<tenzu> 谢特，不用了
<pityonline> tenzu: 刚同学想找个内网群聊工具
<pityonline> tenzu: 你又改哪里了？
<tenzu> pityonline: 啥都没改
<pityonline> tenzu: 没改就看不到中文了？
<missing> tenzu: 就是删除里面有一行是非英文字符不显示的那一行就可以了
<tenzu> pityonline: 加了个notify.pl，结果看不到中文
<pityonline> missing: 嗯
<tenzu> 好吧，我看看
<pityonline> tenzu: missing 说了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 内网测试好了 写个日志.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我太懒了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我就想验证一下我猜的对不对.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你不是已经弄好了吗？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 本地的. 可以. 内网 没测试
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我试试内网的
<tenzu> tenzu: 现在呢？
<flh> missing: 下载了一个主题 改名为default.theme
<pityonline> tenzu: 聪明！
<tenzu> pityonline: 似乎自己和自己说没用
<missing> flh: 随你啊,也可以随时改别的
<pityonline> tenzu: 这么神？
<edison0354> pityonline: 传说中的飞鸽传书貌似可以内网？
<Use-Firefox> 额。晦涩的ruby opts = OptionParser.new do |opts| ...
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<iyten> edison0354: feiq
<Use-Firefox> 有人用jekyll不？
<flh> tenzu: 您好
<edison0354> tenzu: 您……
<soiamso> edison0354: ifolder ..
<tenzu> flh: 给您请安了
<alwayz> 怎么镇上连skype单官网也reset了
<pityonline> edison0354: 应该可以的
<tenzu> pityonline: 莫名其妙的还是不行
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<edison0354> soiamso: 啥东西？
<tenzu> edison0354: 您吉祥
<soiamso> alwayz: 强制回 tom.com
<pityonline> tenzu: 你改哪句了？
<edison0354> tenzu: 刚刚俺悲剧了……
<edison0354> tenzu: 刚刚起来上厕所，然后耳机还在脖子上挂着，然后电脑差点被我带到地下……而且水也打翻了……
<alwayz> 我这直接reset了
<tenzu> pityonline: 是stripped那句么？
<flh> pityonline: 我换了主题，问题一样irssi
<tenzu> edison0354: 哦密豆腐
<pityonline> tenzu: 应该是吧，我msg你了
<pityonline> edison0354: 上地保佑你6
<soiamso> pityonline: 那个脚本不是上一年改过了吗？
<pityonline> flh: 奇怪了
<flh> pityonline: tenzu 他有个贴的，在ubuntu上
<pityonline> soiamso: 嗯，tenzu 说又不行了
<soiamso> pityonline: 直接用perl调用python
<flh> pityonline: 你消息一来，我的窗口就跑开，弄得要切换才是,哈哈
<pityonline> soiamso: 太高级了
<kidss> --{a
<pityonline> flh: 个人还是认为是主题的问题，可以用回默认的吗？
<soiamso> pityonline: 可能是下载了个旧的吧
<kidss> --{@
<pityonline> soiamso: 要问 tenzu 了
<cfy> edison0354: 每天带电脑不麻烦么...
<edison0354> cfy: 书包里装电脑
<flh> pityonline: 没有了，删除了，我以为会自动安装上的，可惜不能，default.theme
<pityonline> flh: 我忘记怎么改 theme 了，可能是把新主题文件改名为 default.theme
<cfy> edison0354: 书包不太好吧,没那种防震的?
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<edison0354> cfy: 又没开着，防啥？
<cfy> edison0354: 最好用专业的?
<flh> pityonline: cp 一个debian下的试试
<edison0354> cfy: 我有电脑包的
<cfy> edison0354: 那还有硬盘呢.嗯.
<edison0354> cfy: 书包也有装电脑的口袋
<cfy> edison0354: 哦,那就不错.你厕所回来了?
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<Use-Firefox> 有人用jekyll不？
<pityonline> flh: 试一下吧，或者可以去 irc 的网站上看一下 theme 的用法
<tenzu> tenzu: blah blah blah
<cfy> MaskRay: 上次又试了下,iptables还是不行....实在不行,转发行版....
<tenzu> pityonline: 试试
<pityonline> tenzu: 啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 可以吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: /etc/init.d/iptables start
<tenzu> pityonline: 似乎正常了
<pityonline> tenzu: 可能是那问题了
<scflh> flh: hi
<tenzu> pityonline: 我去我blog里记录的那个地址重新下了一个，就没问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 我意思是内核不支持,没模块.
<MaskRay> cfy: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iptables
<pityonline> tenzu: good
<^k^> ⇪ title: Iptables - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<juk__> jimmy 也来听课
<tenzu> pityonline: 阉割版害死人
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说vps
<pityonline> tenzu: 是啊
<vmlinz> 有人在用emacs的el-get来管理所有的第三方插件的吗？
<Gann> MaskRay: 学emacs要怎么学？我已经有浓厚兴趣了，而且有时间
<flh> pityonline: 好像正常了
<pityonline> tenzu: 今天我三个同事去中关村买了三台 HTC Desire ，都是未阉割版的
<cfy> Gann: iperl.co.cc
<Gann> MaskRay: 我准备学python的同时，学好它
<cfy> Gann: http://iperl.co.cc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Your Page Title
<pityonline> flh: 做了什么动作？
<tenzu> pityonline: 是你在推上说2980那个么？
<Gann> cfy: 啥意思
<cfy> Gann: http://iperl.co.cc/emacs24/index.htm,看此教程
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<pityonline> te
<pityonline> tenzu: en
<vmlinz> Gann: 把它配置成python的开发工具嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: 找一个 ip_tables.ko modprobe 一下有用吗？
<flh> pityonline: 不行，我刚才cp了一个debian下的主题来用
<Gann> vmlinz: 还不太会搞阿
<pityonline> flh: 换那个 debian 的 theme 就可以了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计不行呢,貌似要联系官方来提供呢.
<tenzu> pityonline: 香裆不错，装个按猪系统听说很爽
<Gann> cfy: 谢谢，可惜是英文的，我看看
<flh> pityonline: 不行，毛病一样、
<vmlinz> Gann: 先从emacs自带的tutor开始，学习基本操作
<MaskRay> cfy: 悲剧……
<pityonline> flh: 晕
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.....实在不行转发行版.没iptables怎么行........
<pityonline> tenzu: 我观察一下，没啥问题就买它了
<MaskRay> cfy: 转吧
<vmlinz> Gann: "C-h t"就可以进去了
<pityonline> flh: 除了用了通知脚本，换了主题，还做了什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.你说转啥呢?
<tenzu> pityonline: 看不上milestone？
<soiamso> cfy: 安装？
<pityonline> tenzu: 只是更喜欢 Desire
<cfy> soiamso: vps,动不了内核,而刚好缺内核模块.
<flh> pityonline: 算了，上网查查
<tenzu> pityonline: htc对我来说已经没有吸引力了，嗯嗯
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只会用 gentoo，其他发行版都不了解……
<soiamso> cfy: 就是没有netfilter ?
<vmlinz> tenzu: desire大概要多少
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是会ubuntu吗?
<pityonline> tenzu: ....
<cfy> soiamso: netfilter是啥?
<tenzu> vmlinz: 听说3000-
<pityonline> vmlinz: 现在水货在3k以内
<cfy> soiamso: iptables -L
<cfy> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-194.8.1.el5.028stab070.5/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<soiamso> cfy: 内核的防火墙的名字
<cfy> soiamso: 哦,
<MaskRay> cfy: 包管理器都用不大来……
<vmlinz> 我想等nexus s
<tenzu> pityonline: 听说三星作了不少按猪手机，不过我讨厌三星
<soiamso> vmlinz: U8150
<vmlinz> tenzu: nexus 2就是三星的
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不换centos,听说不错.我看看列表
<edison0354> pityonline: 我也想要……
<tenzu> vmlinz: 我不太懂
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯，三星的 android 手机是不少，我弟弟就用的三星的
<pityonline> edison0354: 呵呵
<vmlinz> 只要它是和nexus one一样是完全解锁的开发机器就好
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你用的是什么vps ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不debian?
<tenzu> pityonline: 据说有希望在iphone上面装按猪
<MaskRay> cfy: 好吧
<vmlinz> tenzu: 就是google自己销售的android手机
<edison0354> tenzu: 不是有希望
<caleb-> tenzu: 可以 dual boot
<pityonline> tenzu: 只能说明能装，而不一定能用，在资源消耗方面必然不灵
<MaskRay> soiamso：cfy 的……
<tenzu> 搜的四奶
<edison0354> tenzu: 当时android手机还没几个上2.2.的时候，3gs就已经上2.2了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我先备份数据.听说debian不错.文档多.
<MaskRay> cfy: 好的
<cfy> MaskRay: 没个防火墙总不是个事.
<tenzu> 那我老老实实用iOS，不折腾
<caleb-> cfy: desktop 没开服务不用防火墙的
<cfy> caleb-: vps
<vmlinz> cfy: 呵呵，debian文档确实好，gentoo的文档我觉得做的最好
<cfy> vmlinz: 不是吧,我没觉得gentoo特别好.....可能要比较才看得出来:)
<caleb-> 很多文档是互通的啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 额...wtmp有800MB....
<scflher> usertime: go
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯,是这样.
<caleb-> arch 介绍软件的文档很多都不错
<vmlinz> cfy: 它官方的howto太好了
<MaskRay> cfy: gentoo 怎么就不把默认内核弄弄好，虽然版本旧(2008)也就一定关系
<vmlinz> caleb-: 恩，好几次搜文档都到archwiki了。。
<cfy> vmlinz: 官方howto貌似local overlay没有太多提及,我得去翻wiki
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 听别人说是这样的
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿...太让我伤心了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 额...总共约4G,1.5G的portage,1.2G的log....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我郁闷.
<MaskRay> cfy: 太大了?
<netsnail> 哪里有mkv电影下载？
<vmlinz> cfy: 我从debian到ubuntu，把ubuntu当debian用，现在还用debian的source编新软件。。
<edison0354> netsnail: 满大街
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是,这样看来要备份的自料不多呢:)
<imganquan> vmlinz: 还不如直接用debian。
<cfy> vmlinz: ...
<netsnail> 好多垃圾网站
<vmlinz> 。。
<netsnail> 没找到好的，
<MaskRay> cfy: 那还郁闷= = = =
<netsnail> 推荐一个吧
<pityonline> pocoyo: 配置其它电脑访问 ircd 没弄好
<scflher> usertime:   script load notify.pl
<MaskRay> vmlinz: ubuntu 把软件包改得乱七八糟的，这点我很郁闷
<imganquan> MaskRay: 你也是用debian的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵,本来以为很多呢....用ncdu一看,就这么点...所以郁闷XD
<netsnail> MaskRay: 用arch，多好
<vmlinz> ubuntu就是有些源不同步，emacs好多软件都没有更新到emacs23，装的时候老要依赖emacs22
<MaskRay> imganquan: 没用过 debian ……
<netsnail> 下载mkv的网站或论坛，推荐一下
<scflher> usertime:   不用声音正常
<cfy> MaskRay: 刚好,gentoolkit也装不上.你有空可以看看,啥问题.我等了一天portage也没修复.
<vmlinz> 这些我就直接用debian unstable
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 这点还真是……只好用了 ppa:ubuntu-elisp
<vmlinz> 呵呵，我提交了几个bug都是这种，以前都自己下source改control把emacs22去掉，后来直接debian了
<MaskRay> netsnail: 坚持 gentoo 道路一百年不动摇
<vmlinz> 那个cedet停在pre4都几年了。。
<netsnail> 各有所爱
<netsnail> 没见gentoo编译出来的有多快
<vmlinz> MaskRay: 你在用emacs24了吗
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 于是我只好把 gentoo 装的 cedet 1.0 复制过去……
<pityonline> pocoyo: 内网连接成功了
<vmlinz> MaskRay: 我现在用el-get把所有没有官方包的管理起来了
<Gann> MaskRay: 我知道让你烦躁了，我在重头学emacs，看你给的那个网站上的电子书了
<vmlinz> MaskRay: 全部直接用代码仓库里面的最新代码
<winxp> vmlinz: 好
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 没有。这个 el-get 我等会儿看看，现在是小的 el 用 github，大的就记录下名称
<cfy> MaskRay: ok,开始打包/home.
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 那个 elpa 实在不够新
<vmlinz> https://github.com/vmlinz/my_emacs_conf/blob/master/init.el
<vmlinz> el-get在这里https://github.com/dimitri/el-get
<winxp> pityonline: 内网连接？
<pityonline> winxp: en
<MaskRay> Gann: 怎么会。。xah lee 和 sams teaches ... 都挺不错的
<vmlinz> 这个el-get很有gentoo portage的味道，呵呵
<happyaron> 累了。
 * MaskRay https://github.com/maskray/dotemacs 
<messi> http://wikimediafoundation.org/w/index.php?title=WMFJA1/en/CN&utm_source=2010_JA1_Banner2_button_EN1&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=20101115JA01&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMain_Page
<cfy> vmlinz: el-get干啥的?
<messi> 这里居然没有CNY
<Sean^King> 一会不说话 就掉线 fk
<cfy> vmlinz: 统一了?
<caleb-> Sean^King: client 的问题吧
<vmlinz> cfy: 管理emacs第三方零散插件的工具
<cfy> vmlinz: 不是有的可以portage安装么?
<pityonline> pocoyo: 但本地连不上了
<winxp> pityonline: 我是irssi只能用一种消息提示：notify 。如果加声音就不行，谢谢您喽
<Sean^King> caleb-: 俺的client 真不智能
<vmlinz> cfy: 恩，负责那些零散的东西
<pityonline> winxp: 加声音用那个 beep_beep.pl
<cfy> vmlinz: 你成都的阿
<winxp> pityonline: 加那个就出错，
<winxp> pityonline: 我用send.wav做试验的
<vmlinz> cfy: 你怎么知道。。
<cfy> vmlinz: 哈哈,你说呢.....
<pityonline> winxp: 稍等我贴上我这里的跟你的对比一下
<cfy> raybot: `h
<vmlinz> cfy: 恩，我刚从武汉回成都
<cfy> vmlinz: 成都好阿....专卖科幻的.
<edison0354> ABS guide一共865页……
<edison0354> 大神们都是怎么看完的阿……
<cfy> edison0354: 还是看programming perl好了.....
<vmlinz> cfy: 用gentoo多爽的，干嘛要换呢
<pityonline> winxp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81446
<cfy> edison0354: 有zsh又有dash,bash没必要了....
<cfy> vmlinz: vps,没模块,用不了iptables....
<winxp> pityonline: 看到，有提示好啊
<vmlinz> cfy: 。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<caleb-> cfy: 有不少脚本绑 bash 的
<vmlinz> cfy: 发个ticket要嘛
<edison0354> cfy: 我刚开始看Shell脚本学习指南然后你就把我打击到了……
<pityonline> winxp: 如果声音提示会乱掉窗口就写成这样 2>/dev/null &
<cfy> vmlinz: 会拿得到?
<winxp> pityonline: 好
 * pityonline 我想起来了，irssi 声音提示可能会乱掉主题……
<cfy> edison0354: 你问主席,lol
<winxp> pityonline: 我弄好了再汇报您
<vmlinz> cfy: 我记得当时我要装openvpn还让管理员给装了个什么模块
<cfy> caleb-: 看懂就好了嘛,照标准写,dash小好多阿.
<cfy> vmlinz: 哦?可是一叶说要sshfs都麻烦的.
<pityonline> winxp: 别这么说，我都是用的人家写的脚本，不是我写的，我只是改点儿中文或换个提示音而已
<void1> 今天更新gentoo发现硬盘不够了...
<vmlinz> cfy: 你可以试试看
<cfy> edison0354: 又有人说脚本都是跑tcsh啥的.
<vmlinz> void1: ..
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<kylewu> 有谁使用命令行的mp3播放器吗？
<fhong> moc
<cfy> vmlinz: 我准备低调...主要干了些为违规的事...
<cfy> kylewu: mocp
<vmlinz> kylewu: mplayer
<alvin_rxg> mpd
<cfy> kylewu: http://moc.daper.net
<kylewu> 定制性强吗，比如歌词啥的
<^k^> ⇪ title: MOC - music on console | console audio player for Linux/UNIX
<vmlinz> cfy: :)
<cfy> vmlinz: 抓到就不好了....你说呢.
<vmlinz> cfy: 我只是想搞ssh和openvpn。。。
<void1> 硬盘不够，直接导致本来包编译之后的说明都看不到了
<void1> 哎...这下系统麻烦了
<cfy> void1: 我只出现过/dev/shm不够的...
<kylewu> cfy: moc貌似好久没有更新了
<vmlinz> cfy: 公司给的电脑连管理员权限的没有。。。好郁闷
<void1> 只能等有时间完全重新编译一次系统了...
<void1> 哎...
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,居然一个也没有。。。
<cfy> kylewu: 歌词不会.ee好像会,你问问,更新的话,不是大问题.这种程序能跑,没问题,其实没必要更新呢
<cfy> vmlinz: @_@,
<caleb-> vmlinz: win32?
<cfy> void1: 额...啥哦...
<edison0354> cfy:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shellhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell  这个？
<Gann> @^@
<netsnail> gentoo 下如何安装fcitx?
<void1> 还要想办法调整硬盘分区
<kylewu> cfy: 能提供一个ee的网址吗
<void1> gentoo占硬盘也太大了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<vmlinz> kylewu: 上次cnbeta上看到一个好东西deadbeaf，gui的播放器，好像foobar
<cfy> edison0354: http://gondor.apana.org.au/~herbert/dash/
<vmlinz> void1: 那是，你要在上面编译
<cfy> kylewu: 你还是等他来了irc了,问好了.
<edison0354> cfy: 看到wikipad的了
<kylewu> cfy: ok, thanks
<scflher> winxp: hi
<cfy> netsnail: 我会,lol
<void1> vmlinz: 不知道以前那些旧机器是怎么用的
<cfy> netsnail: 涉及到local overlay,umask包,修改etc/profile,
<nihui> [21:35] <CIA-52> KDE 4.6 Beta1
<vmlinz> caleb-: 恩，上面有统一的登录帐号
<nihui> [21:35] <CIA-52> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=1198725
<cfy> netsnail:  用ebuild装,论坛有.
<cfy> netsnail: linuxsir
<Use-Firefox> 有人用jekyll不？
 * nihui yeah ***
<vmlinz> caleb-: 今天想装个输入法都说我没权限，下周交涉以下
<caleb-> vmlinz: 可以裝 cygwin
<netsnail> cfy: 没有安装成功，好像补丁的问题
<cfy> netsnail: 4.0.0?
<kylewu> vmlinz: 搜了一下，看着不错，可惜我想找个命令行的：）
<caleb-> vmlinz: 输入法有 userland 的，不过不多
<netsnail> cfy: 还有osd-lyrics
<caleb-> vmlinz: 要不就用云输入
<void1> 顺便问一下，emerge之后的信息，命令结束之后还有什么办法看吗？
<Gann> vmlinz: 云输入法怎么用
<netsnail> cfy: 最新的，好久没有再尝试了
<cfy> netsnail: 哦.我不要歌词的:)
<cfy> void1: log啥的.
<netsnail> osd-lyrics安装成功了，要改一下libtool脚本
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 哦dd-wrt好像没有这个问题
<AnThOnYhO> 你可以去提bug
<netsnail> cfy: fcitx你在用吗？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯.不用了.....人家提交过了....
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 没人来修有啥办法
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 那就好
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=121271
<Use-Firefox> void1: script
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你买了么?
<AnThOnYhO> 你自己diff dd-wrt和openwrt的
<AnThOnYhO> 就行了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 懒得搞了.
<edison0354> cfy: 我不如还是先看看正则表达式吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 这个好.
<edison0354> cfy: 只有英文版的书，悲剧了……
<cfy> edison0354: 精通正则表达式....
<edison0354> cfy: 失误，记错了，就是那本书
<edison0354> cfy: 还有个译者的勘误
<timeuser> pityonline: hi
<cfy> edison0354: 去借,不要告诉我学校图书馆没有.或者被借走了.
<edison0354> cfy: 习惯看电子书……
<pityonline> timeuser: hi
<cfy> edison0354: 哦,我没说你弄错书名阿.我只是推荐下XD
<edison0354> cfy: 借上书我就懒得看了
<vmlinz> cfy: 玩emacs的rexbuilder就好了，很快的
<cfy> edison0354: 有刊误?我怎么没刊到......那你电子书倒会看?
<edison0354> cfy: 我弄错了……找了好多书，然后就晕了……
<cfy> vmlinz: 哦.下次世世.
<vmlinz> regexp-builder
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> cfy: 译者的BLOG上有勘误
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.
<cfy> 那挺好.
<edison0354> cfy: 我考期都是用电脑看课件，看纸质的我会瞌睡
<edison0354> cfy: 走了，88
<cfy> 不过我都看完了.....
<vivatma> 好
<edison0354> cfy: 牛……
<scflher> timeuser: 88
<cfy> edison0354: 哦,赶人了.呵呵
<cfy> edison0354: 又忘了...
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 有个button,可以开关倒是不错呢.我现在用来开关,wifi,有空再改改脚本,搞个关机啥的.
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 恩
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你入手了么?
<Use-Firefox> [33m居然没人搞这个。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 最近没空处理这个事情。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦:)
 * Use-Firefox 
<cfy> gentoo ~ # ethtool eth0|grep Speed
<cfy>         Speed: 1000Mb/s
<cfy> lol
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 最近打仗去了?
<RabbitHair> 哪位老大用mldonkey吗？
<jervis> 那个还有人维护吗？
<RabbitHair> 有啊
<iGnome> cfy: 俄。没
<jgjgjgjgj> 我成功用时间t联立了非惯性系方程和惯性系方程
<iGnome> 休假。远离机器。 cfy nnnd 电源忘记买了。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦....所以没电......
<cfy> iGnome: 电源?
<iGnome> 12V可调的，要
<cfy> 干啥?路由?
<iGnome> 嗯
<cfy> 难到买的买的时侯没的么.....
<cfy> 难到买的时侯没的么.....
<RavenChan> jgjgjgjgj: 考虑相对论的吗？
<iGnome> 没。
<cfy> @_@.
<messi> RabbitHair: 你说mldonkey?我正在下sdms
<iGnome> 现在没啥小电器商场。都不知道哪里去买
<RabbitHair> 我是照着论坛的教程来用的
<pityonline> happyaron: 给一个 nick +v 后如何去掉？
<RabbitHair> ov_load contact.dat             回车
<RabbitHair> kad_load nodes.dat                      回车
<cfy> 去修电器的地方去看看?
 * nihui ktorrent + aMule ...
<RabbitHair> 想知道这两句，是每次启动mldonkey都要用吗
<iGnome> 不至于去维修的地方吧
<jgjgjgjgj> 没，我用低速运动的相对性求出的，
<pityonline> happyaron: 知道了 /devoice nick
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,perl里面，输入的中文，删除的都不正常了
<Use-Firefox> cfy: perl里面，输入的中文，删除的都不正常了
<cfy> 找个可能的地方嘛,不至于没得卖吧,嘉兴我知道有,
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 啥意思?
<messi> RabbitHair: kad不需要的吧。一般配置好了就不需要再load啥了，直接mlnet自动load
<RabbitHair> 哦
<cfy> jgjgjgjgj: 同学....我有物力题目,可以问你么?
<RabbitHair> 那这些节点每次都不更新的吗
<iGnome> RabbitHair: ml 不需要配置什么的
<jgjgjgjgj> 问吧
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 像<STDIN>,删掉的时候，显示的只删除了半个文字还有半个空格
<Use-Firefox> Use-Firefox: testtest
<cfy> jgjgjgjgj: 暂时,没有,我先记着nick...到时候问你
<cfy> Use-Firefox: use utf8?Encode?
<timeuser> Use-Firefox: testtest是什么
<jgjgjgjgj> 你是高中生吗？
<messi> RabbitHair: 一个比较重要的好像是高id和低id，另外一个是反吸血dat。如果局域网的话还有端口映射（路由上），其他的没什么需要关注的吧
<Use-Firefox> timeuser: 自己测试的。你看看第一个test是不是反色了？
<timeuser> jgjgjgjgj: 是我木星人
<RabbitHair> 那些我都配置好了
<netsnail> 为什么我的fcitx无法激活，已经安装好
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 好吧。测试下。
<timeuser> Use-Firefox: 我这是一样的，没有变化
<RabbitHair> 就是最近好多emule服务器都被封了，速度上不去
<RabbitHair> 才想起kad来
<netsnail> 如法用ctrl+space激活
<jervis> 在.xinitrc里加入export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<jervis> export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
<jervis> export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx
<jervis> export XIM=fcitx
<jervis> export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<jervis> export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<jervis> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<^k^> jervis:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Use-Firefox> ls
<touparx> 今天的讲课完了没？
<flh> touparx: 还早，没开始
<messi> RabbitHair: kad自动搜索的呗，你去localhost:4080上看看，statistics
 * NoIE 【脏话】
<pityonline> pocoyo: 外网也能用了
<RabbitHair> 哦
<messi> RabbitHair: 有个kademlia
<jervis> 请教下，讲什么课呀？
<netsnail> jervis: 没动静，我晕
<RabbitHair> 貌似我不运行那两行，这里就连不上节点
<flh> 能不能聊天消息的颜色，不同情况有变化irssi
<messi> flh: /hilight ?
<messi> RabbitHair: 这样啊，我去options看看
<kylewu>  /save
 * NoIE 我下载了一首mp3，用影音播放器播放时提示 You need x3Codec to Play this mp3 . You can download it from http://mp3.x3codec.info 。觉得事情蹊跷，于是用鼠标右键点击之，查看属性，编解码器赫然写着 Microsoft Windows Media 9，
<jgjgjgjgj> BSD频道为什么不能进
<Use-Firefox> cfy:  $_ = u2r <STDIN> # ...居然让输入好多行内容。。。
<jgjgjgjgj> 1频道有两个CIA
<JuncoJet> NoIE, 那个是wma不是mp3吧？
<NoIE> JuncoJet: 恩，但是扩展名是mp3，坑人。
<MeaCulpa> 宝莱坞...
<flh> JuncoJet: 不一样吧，
<JuncoJet> jgjgjgjgj, 你是注册用户不？
<messi> RabbitHair: enable_kademlia是不是true的？
<Use-Firefox> cfy: $_ = u2r <STDIN> # ...居然让输入好多行内容。。。
<RabbitHair> 是啊
<jgjgjgjgj> 不是
<jgjgjgjgj> 怎么注册啊
<flh> messi:    hilight  没有成
<JuncoJet> 我的irc延迟有点恐怖的哇
<JuncoJet> - -
<jgjgjgjgj> 貌似注册需要用邮箱开通
<flh> JuncoJet: 恐怖,
<jgjgjgjgj> 对不
<messi> flh: 跟终端配置有关的，看看/help hilight
<Use-Firefox> ...
<messi> flh: 用啥theme的啊？
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<flh> messi: 没有了，网上下载了一个，叫不来
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<Use-Firefox> ...
<messi> RabbitHair: 还真没有其他的改动了，我感觉。在all里看遍了，也就这个是跟kad有关的
<flh> messi: ----/save 能保存设置吧？9$
<messi> flh: 是的
 * pityonline 大家帮忙测试下，irc 服务器 pityonline.3322.org 频道 #test
<dennis___> 问一声:在adsl路由器后面的电脑能使用ipv6的tunnel broker吗
<jgjgjgjgj> FBI   CIA   NSA哪个最厉害
<alvin_rxg> jgjgjgjgj: cpp 最厉害
<dennis___> jgjgjgjgj: 分工不同,没有最厉害.
<pityonline> jgjgjgjgj: Li Gang 最厉害！
<alvin_rxg> jgjgjgjgj: 错了， ccp
 * pityonline 大家帮忙测试下，irc 服务器 pityonline.3322.org 频道 #test
<JuncoJet> 哈 豆瓣电台桌面版用在真爽
<jgjgjgjgj> 新服务器吗？
<scflher> flh: 试验
<pityonline> jgjgjgjgj: 自己建的
<pityonline> flh: 对了，我想起来，声音提示也可以乱掉 irssi 界面
<pityonline> flh: 你的 irssi 使用声音提示了吗？
<void1> 有人用chatzilla吗
<jgjgjgjgj> 给你测下
<flh> pityonline: 是，一样问题
<messi> RabbitHair: 使用了google，发现kad信息是保存在servers.ini。连上kad网络后，servers.ini会记录下，估计下次不需要了：）
<messi> RabbitHair: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2005-August/000159.html
<pityonline> flh: 用了声音提示了是吧？
<flh> pityonline: aplay
<flh> pityonline: 有，
<flh> pityonline: 有，看来就是声音的问题
<RabbitHair> Messi:谢谢啊
<pityonline> flh: 把播放的输出弄掉
<quanru> You must run this application as root
<quanru> 对于这种提示  要如何修改才不必用root运行?????????
<alvin_rxg> quanru: chown quanru:quanru / -R
<sunshine_> ÖÕÓÚ»ØÀ´ÁËe
<^k^> sunshine_:say 终于回来了e in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<quanru> alvin_rxg:  quanru:quanru这代表什么
<whsailing> 第一次来这里，大家多多支持
<pityonline> flh: "aplay /home/pity/.irssi/scripts/message.wav 2>/dev/null &"
<pityonline> flh: 把 aplay 的输出都隐藏掉就好了
<flh> pityonline: 有，看来就是
<alvin_rxg> quanru: - -!  算了，不理解就当我是开玩笑的
<JuncoJet> * [freenode-info] help freenode weed out clonebots -- please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JuncoJet> 现在有克隆机器人了/？
<JuncoJet> 钓鱼机器人？
<quanru> alvin_rxg: 无语..........
<flh> pityonline: play ~/.irssi/scripts/beep_beep.wav > 2>/dev/null &
<sunshine_> 中文
<sunshine_> 测试
<pocoyo> sunshine_: 知道结局（注：悲剧），也无法改变，却依然要继续，这就是人生的最大悲哀。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<scflher> flh: hi
<pityonline> flh: 界面乱掉时是不是有些文本输出呀？
<pityonline> flh: beep_beep.wav > 2>/dev/null 中间好像多了个 > 号
<ultimatebuster> 早
<Use-Firefox> ultimatebuster: 不早。
<flh> pityonline: 原play ~/.irssi/scripts/beep_beep.wav > /dev/null
<ultimatebuster> 早上十点
<ultimatebuster> xD
<messi> 听说http://news.chinaunix.net/opensource/2010/1112/1038312.shtml
<pityonline> flh: 必须要 2>/dev/null 才行
<messi> 大撤退开始，33名开发人员离开OpenOffice
<flh> pityonline: 改了play ~/.irssi/scripts/beep_beep.wav 2>/dev/null
<pityonline> flh: 可以了吗？我的后面还有个 &
<ultimatebuster> messi: 月初就退了啊
<Use-Firefox> nickcolor.pl不错。
<flh> pityonline: 发来
<messi> ultimatebuster: ooo没前途了啊
<ultimatebuster> libreoffice
<scflher> flh: hi
<sunshine_> Help , I use the Linux with code GB18030 , use irssi connect the irc room, I can see Chinese but I cant type in Chinese.
<pityonline> flh: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81446
<JuncoJet> eMule资源好丰富…… 我竟然找到了炸药 春药 以及各种药的制作方法
<flh> pityonline: 谢天谢地，正常
<Use-Firefox> ls
<messi> JuncoJet: 关键字？
<nihui> sunshine_: 我的一样
<flh> pityonline: 将错误要输入到 2>/dev/null  我好笨啊
<JuncoJet> MeaCulpa, 用kad方式搜索（节点上搜资源比较强大）
<pityonline> flh: 抱歉，我后来才想起那个声音问题，主题也会乱掉界面
<RabbitHair> sunshine_: 用utf-8才对
<cfy> 总断线,f***
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 额。。。
<JuncoJet> messi, 用kad方式搜索（节点上搜资源比较强大）
<ultimatebuster> messi: libreoffice有前途
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 不能说f-word?!
<messi> sunshine_: /set recode之类的，查google
<flh> pityonline: 还好你指导，如果我不看你的那个，就弄不了。我以为读不懂啊
<nihui> RabbitHair: 那是软件 bug
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 自己改的,要文明嘛
<RabbitHair> ？
<nihui> irssi 有 bug 呀
<pityonline> flh: 我对 perl 一无所知
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 呵呵。okay.
<ultimatebuster> 我没那么文明。。^^
<messi> ultimatebuster: 哈哈，不怎么用ooo，如果libreoffice快+兼容性好的话，我会用的
<flh> pityonline: 主要是将错误输入到粉碎机就好了，我想
<ultimatebuster> messi: 目前还是用ooo
<ultimatebuster> 等libre出来了在用。
<pityonline> flh: 呵呵，我以前也遇到这个问题了，但后来给忘了，忘性太大
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: en
<Use-Firefox> ls
 * JuncoJet XChat户表示，有图形界面不用  你们非整那个复杂的东西…… 狠不给力啊
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 我准备gpg加密备份文件然后放到http上传输...
<flh> pityonline: 要不要主题没有关系
<JuncoJet> MeaCulpa, sorry 偶发错人则
<pityonline> flh: 嗯，主题用处也不大
<RabbitHair> 有没有人用wine qq的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<Use-Firefox> ...
<messi> JuncoJet: 关键字很重要，我都用kad的，但显然mldonkey中文支持不怎么好
<Use-Firefox> 有兴趣的-s下。
 * nihui Konversation 用户表示，有图形界面不用  你们非整那个复杂的东西…… 狠不给力啊
<flh> pityonline:  kk http://115.230.78.96/jp.jpg
<RabbitHair> 你们说mldonkey的中文搜索吗？
<nihui> 用 aMule 多好
<MeaCulpa> 中国又不出A
<MeaCulpa> 我从不搜中文东西，mldonkey很好
<MeaCulpa> amule几年前老crash,所以一直不用
<nihui> 几年前.....
<JuncoJet> messi, 如果是Unicode的话 中文都一样  除非ml没Unicode支持
<messi> nihui: mldonkey可以用机器b控制a上的下载
<sunshine_> nihui How do u solve the code of typing problem?
<MeaCulpa> 是资源文件没有用unicode名字
<pityonline> flh: 这啥桌面啊？fvwm？
<nihui> messi: amule 也可以啊
<MeaCulpa> ml当然支持unicode名字和url decode
<flh> pityonline:
<flh> pityonline: fluxbox
<messi> nihui: 这样啊，还没试过
<MeaCulpa> amule现在貌似也有远程可控制了？
<pityonline> flh: 哦，你好像是用了主题了
<MeaCulpa> 有telnet接口么
<Use-Firefox> ls
<nihui> sunshine_: 没有解决
<Use-Firefox> ls
<nihui> sunshine_: 我只用 konversation ....
<pityonline> flh: 或都是个 script 能在侧边显示 nicks 的
<messi> nihui: mldonkey可以下载bt
<Use-Firefox> ls
 * MeaCulpa mldonkey有telnet ui, 和手机wap ui
<nihui> messi: 用 ktorrent  ;)
<RabbitHair> messi:你用的mldonkey版本多少？
<MeaCulpa> 不过估计用的人不多
<pityonline> flh: 哈哈，nicklist nickcolor
<flh> pityonline: 是的, screen irssi 这样启动
<messi> RabbitHair: 源中的
<sunshine_> oh no , I cost 1.2MB cross my GPRS to download the irssi soft...
<nihui> amule 也有后台守护进程的
<pityonline> flh: 哦，不错
<Use-Firefox> Use-Firefox: boldreverse
<MeaCulpa> 后台守护没啥用
<flh> pityonline: 玩，好奇心，
<JuncoJet> ed2k://|file|%E5%8F%AF%E5%A1%91%20%E7%82%B8%E8%8D%AF%20%E5%88%B6%E9%80%A0(1).rar|38730|767D3B348E3285CB99D7F7E689785F2B|h=M46FMLZS3J4C3VMDF3KYNYLJOZVJRSNH|/
<MeaCulpa> telnet接口有点用
<^k^> ⇪ 可塑 炸药 制造(1).rar , 0.00 GB
<MeaCulpa> 比如自动化，远程控制
<JuncoJet> ed2k://|file|%E6%9E%AA%20%E5%BC%B9%20%E8%8D%AF%20%E7%AD%92%20%E5%88%B6%E9%80%A0%20%E5%B7%A5%E8%89%BA%20%E5%AD%A6%20%E5%92%8C%E5%90%88%E6%88%90%E7%82%B8%E8%8D%AF%EF%BC%88%20%E6%B8%85%E6%99%B0%20%E7%89%88%20%EF%BC%89.rar|13535323|324FEDAE6B93F0A6E69DC34EF9A678C0|h=E4UJSZWSNW4U4QMIPATXUSPI4VNMMLDK|/
<^k^> ⇪ 枪 弹 药 筒 制造 工艺 学 和合成炸药（ 清晰 版 ）.rar , 0.01 GB
<Use-Firefox> Use-Firefox: boldreversebold&reverse
<nihui> .........
<pityonline> flh: 呵呵
<JuncoJet> ^k^,  thanks viki
<MeaCulpa> ...
<messi> RabbitHair: 3.0.1
<flh> pityonline: 非常感谢你的热心，我差点放弃，真的
<MeaCulpa> 别在这种频道弄这些
<nihui> 20日20点IRC课堂，主题：如何进行本地化
<RabbitHair> messi:这个版本支持磁力链接吗
<pityonline> flh: 不用客气
<flh> pityonline: 弄好了，作个备份，下次就不用再重复吧？
<alvin_rxg> lol, 本地化。干嘛不好好学英语……
<pityonline> flh: 可以放到 git 或 dropbox 上
<messi> RabbitHair: 啥？磁力？
<RabbitHair> en
<flh> pityonline: 太复杂了，怕
<messi> RabbitHair: 没听说，奥特曼了
<messi> RabbitHair: 干什么用的？
<nihui> magnet link
<RabbitHair> 一种新的bt方式
<pityonline> flh: git 是版本控制系统，你维护脚本可以加 changelog 这样会对每次修改做下记录
<RabbitHair> 也是不经过服务器了
<messi> RabbitHair: 哦，这个倒不清楚。
<pityonline> flh: dropbox 是云储存，可以几台电脑同步需要共享的文件
<nihui> 中文叫做磁力链接么
<MeaCulpa> git可以push进dropbox目录
<flh> pityonline: 噢，我还是cp -a .irssi 算了，简单
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: git 这么强大？
<nihui> RabbitHair: 哪个地方是这么翻译的呀
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 任何分布式的都可以吧？git我不知道，我的bzr都是如此的
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 我不喜欢git,不用
<flh> pityonline: 现在可以丢掉xchat了，一样了
<ultimatebuster> pchat ^^
<RabbitHair> 貌似是在人人影视看到这么翻译的
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: git 我还不太会用呢
<ultimatebuster> git太。。
<pityonline> flh: 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> 。。。麻烦了。。
 * nihui 从来把 git 当 svn 用....
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢内在强大外表丑陋的东西
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢臃肿，强大，友好的东西
 * MeaCulpa 比较像自己
<MeaCulpa> LOL
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢胖女人？
 * pityonline 对 git svn 还没形成明晰的认识6
<ultimatebuster> 没法用git，总有错误
<Use-Firefox> ls
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: yeah
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 丰满一点
<nihui> 没用过 branch，一直都是 commit后立即 push
<Use-Firefox> irssi怎么在侧边显示nick list?
<flh> pityonline: 还有什么其它的linux中文聊天室？国内的
<kylewu> 现在项目在用git，天天给其他人解决冲突问题
<pityonline> flh: 问 wzssyqa
<MeaCulpa> 臃肿，强大，bazaar, 我的内核，python, 都是如此的特色
<AnThOnYhO> git好呀
<nihui> #kde-cn
<MeaCulpa> flh: oftc
<flh> pityonline: 不高攀喽，嘻嘻
<flh> nihui: 谢谢
<happyaron> bzr git svn 天天用，没感觉。
<happyaron> 最喜欢git
<MeaCulpa> 科威特奥委会为什么被制裁呢？主席还是科威特的吧
<pityonline> flh: 这没什么高攀的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，差不多，不用高级功能的话
<AnThOnYhO> bazaar我看只有launchpad在用
 * MeaCulpa 最喜欢bzr,哈哈
<ultimatebuster> github的git用不了。TortoiseGIT总给我错误
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: yeah, 但是bzr是逻辑和存储分得最开得
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 我就在dropbox,任何ftp, webdav,ssh上用bzr
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 没具体研究过bzr
<flh> pityonline:  去看看 #kde-cn
<pityonline> happyaron: irc 频道的 op 必须是服务器上注册成 op 的才能以 op 身份登录是吗？
<pityonline> flh: 我还没用过 kde
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 我是优先git
<AnThOnYhO> 有个好git host
<AnThOnYhO> codaset.com
<MeaCulpa> :P
<pityonline> flh: 俺是系统默认党
<MeaCulpa> 我不需要host
<happyaron> pityonline: 向channel service注册
<AnThOnYhO> 可以开一个private repo
<MeaCulpa> driobox就是我的host
<AnThOnYhO> 5个public repo
<MeaCulpa> 我自己的ftp就是最好的host
<pityonline> happyaron: 本地的irc服务器上呢？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: bzr在传输上方便点。
<flh> pityonline: 是的，我安装过一次，对大个的桌面不喜欢
<happyaron> pityonline: 自己配制chanserv
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦，这样哦
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 我这带宽是浪费了
<AnThOnYhO> 100M
<pityonline> flh: :)
<AnThOnYhO> 没机子可托管
<nihui> #gentoo-cn 和 #fedora-zh
<pityonline> happyaron: 有空我研究研究
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 但是checkout/commit的速读差点。
<nihui> 还有个十分蛋疼的 #ppmm  ......
<pityonline> flh: 你显示器好大哦
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，git功能更多，稍微不友好点
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: yeah
<flh> pityonline: 提示呆在任务栏的时间，可设置?
<sunshine_> quit
<sunshine_> exit
<xifs> exit
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 但是有git需要plugin才有的轻量级checkout
<AnThOnYhO> git好像是c的
<pityonline> flh: 啥意思？
<AnThOnYhO> bzr是python
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<sunshine__> 不知道xchat 会不会增加流量，反正进来了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 90%的时间我们是在把git当svn用
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: pl的吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...这个不好
<sunshine__> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 用什么语言写，不重要
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 倒是git-svn有不少人用。
<flh> pityonline: 信息提示出来，会自动消息，呆几秒，不知能不能控制
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 不过还是git快速
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 同样的实现，不同语言有效率区别啊。
<AnThOnYhO> 并且用的人就稍微少于svn
<pityonline> flh: 你指的是 notify 是吧？
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 世界上90%的人的C语言能力不如python, ruby解释器
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 没觉得
<flh> pityonline: 噢
 * happyaron 还有用cvs的，表示赶快xx吧。
<kylewu> 如果每次git commit都跟着push，那就跟svn没区别了
<pityonline> flh: notify 可以指定时间的，但意义不大。
<AnThOnYhO> kylewu: 不用
<MeaCulpa> git-svn是折腾，直接svn很麻烦么？
<happyaron> kylewu: 那还用踏干啥。
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 不用
<AnThOnYhO> commit和push是分开的。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: merge方便点。
<flh> pityonline: 是啊，好用就行，多费心思意义不大
<AnThOnYhO> 并且git是分布式的。
<AnThOnYhO> 不像svn
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是bzr好，bzr支持多种流程
<pityonline> flh: 时间太长，频繁有提示时要等这条提示到时间才能提示下一条，耽误事儿
<MeaCulpa> 可以当成svn用，也可以当成git
<AnThOnYhO> git有个好处是开新分支基本零成本
<botdoor> git
<pityonline> flh: 嗯
<botdoor> 是干什么的
<AnThOnYhO> 有一本书叫pro git
<jgjgjgjgj> sunshine:你的Xchat是手机上的吗？
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 你再多用用吧，呵呵
<AnThOnYhO> 已经翻译完毕
<botdoor> 和SVN一样吗
<flh> pityonline: 我是多条出来的，如果对几个人聊
<pityonline> flh: 多条一起出来吗？
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 恩我在launchpad开个ppa到时候多试试bzr
<pityonline> flh: 可以这样？
<sunshine__> 不是，我在Linux下共享Android 手机的网络
<flh> pityonline: 是的，有点像xchat
<botdoor> robot@ubuntu:~$ git
<botdoor> usage: git [--version] [--exec-path[=GIT_EXEC_PATH]] [--html-path]
<botdoor>            [-p|--paginate|--no-pager] [--no-replace-objects]
<botdoor>            [--bare] [--git-dir=GIT_DIR] [--work-tree=GIT_WORK_TREE]
<botdoor>            [--help] COMMAND [ARGS]
<pityonline> flh: 是调用的 notify-send ？
 * nihui 表示自己也是每次git commit都跟着push
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 不过git有一个强大的社区是lanchpad不能比的
<botdoor> The most commonly used git commands are:
<AnThOnYhO> 就是github
<botdoor>    add        Add file contents to the index
<^k^> botdoor:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> nihui: ...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: bazaar的一个repo,如果你checkout它，以后你就直接commit,如果你clone他，以后就merge, 流程都可以
<pityonline> flh: 我从来没见过 notify-send 可以多框显示啊
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: launchpad出ubuntu, 够强了
<happyaron> nihui: 这说明你没从svn的思想走出来
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: git也可以啊。
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 基本git和bzr理念都差不多。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃，我常这么干。
<MeaCulpa> github从来没去过
<nihui> happyaron: 我想让别人更快地看到自己的修改成果
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: github是全sns模式的
<flh> pityonline: 我不清楚
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: github不错，但是也有不好的地方。
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 不，我觉得git还是多多少少在规定用户的流程
<sunshine__> 话说，要是Android 下有终端irc就不用共享网络了，直接adb shell 使用了
<jgjgjgjgj> 注册需要邮箱吗？
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 不，我觉得git还是多多少少在干涉的流程，bzr则完全随便你
<messi> RabbitHair: 磁力链接下载快吗？资源多吗？
<pityonline> flh: 你的是可以同时出现两个以上提示框吗？
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 我讨厌被人左右
<RabbitHair> 一样的把
<botdoor> Android 有IRC吧
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 讨厌任何强行规定
<messi> RabbitHair: 查了一下，3.0.2支持
<RabbitHair> 就是没种子这东西了
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 个人不觉得，倒是很合理
<sunshine__> 不好用阿
<AnThOnYhO> 这流程
<botdoor> 哦
<RabbitHair> 哦
<AnThOnYhO> 并且熟悉
<flh> pityonline: 是的，刚才有两个人聊，就出来了两块
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 干涉流程，是那些教程惹的。
<Use-Firefox> l
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 我喜欢华丽的，臃肿的，保留一切可能的东西
<botdoor> irssi能在ANDROID下面用吗
<AnThOnYhO> http://progit.org/book/zh/
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 也许
<messi> RabbitHair: 没种子不等于没市场？
<pityonline> flh: 我让别人同时对你说话，能截下图吗？
<pityonline> flh: 我想看一下效果
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa: 这个比喻对bzr可不好。
<MeaCulpa> AnThOnYhO: 没什么好不好的，哈哈
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: bzr给我的一个不好的印象，是乱push到一个远程repo，就可能把远程所有history都覆盖掉。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<RabbitHair> 不会啊，电驴也没种子
<sunshine__> 没试过，但是应该不能吧，依赖库应该不满足...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 会吗？
<flh> pityonline:我试试，你一发，我开个xchat自己发
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 自那以后就不太喜欢bzr了。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我遇到过一次，和别人合作用一个仓库。
<pityonline> flh: 你不用开 xchat 我让大家帮忙
<sunshine__> 怎么指定人聊天呢？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 没试过这么干的...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 那人乱push，把我的工作永久地覆盖了。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不是分布式么
<nihui> sunshine__: 打名字前面的字母，然后 tab
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 你的history你自己这里也有阿
 * pityonline 请大家一起向 flh 说话，测试一下提示框，谢谢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 最后要merge到一个仓库。
<ubuntuXXXX> 能不能开辟个新手房间啊 现在里面全是高手 看不懂
<pityonline> flh: 测试
<sunshine__> nihui, ooo
<flh> pityonline:对，是两个提示
<pityonline> flh: 测试
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 碰巧我本地的备份没了。
<messi> RabbitHair: 电驴看似没种子，其实有人定期上一下，上传一下，又下了。曾经我下过一个700M的avi，下了1个月。
<pityonline> flh: 请截图
<flh> pityonline:好了，我截图来不及
<sunshine__> sunshine__,
<RabbitHair> http://baike.baidu.com/view/3116828.htm
<AnThOnYhO> merge的时候只要不冲突，应该历史都在的
 * pityonline 没人帮忙……
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 你经常掉线阿。
<sunshine__> sunshine__: 自己试试
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 那人直接往最终的那个仓库merge，给搞差了，丢了几个rev
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 悲剧阿...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 很无语。
<flh> pityonline:刚才看正确了，两框一下一上出来
<pityonline> flh: 可以帮忙把你的 notify 的脚本贴到 pasta 上看看吗？
<flh> pityonline:好
<pityonline> flh: 我的两框同时出现只能是一个在上，这个是系统音量，亮度提示，另一个在下，是订制的提示
<pityonline> flh: 谢谢
<messi> RabbitHair: bt如果没种子就很难了。似乎遥远的源，比如2008年的，就很难完成。
<happyaron> messi: 用迅雷。
<messi> happyaron: ...
<flh> pityonline:   http://115.230.78.96/notify.pl
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 还加密阿。。。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 哦
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 怎么不lzma下？
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我对repo的诉求与你完全不同
<t502> 使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<flh> pityonline:  能下吗？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 我那个用法，就是ubuntu现在各种team都在用的方法
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我只关心远程repo两个特性，存储和网络传输
<pityonline> flh: 下载过来了
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我只关心远程repo两个特性，存储和网络传输， 所有的逻辑我都不关心
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 最后总要merge到一个仓库，所以就怕那个仓库出事。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，明白。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 这也是bzr的哲学
<t502> 使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: repo就是一个存储和可供访问的空间
<t502> 各个大神
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 对于纯粹的分布式，repo就这两个特性
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 但是team合作，总得有个结果分支吧。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 一切逻辑在本地解决
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 把所有工作解决，merge到一起，放在一个地方
<flh> pityonline:  我的系统是ubuntu 10.4.1
<pityonline> flh: me too
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa_: git跟bzr都是这样子的。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 那是策略，你可以指定一个gate keeper, 也可以相信各自的能力
<AnThOnYhO> 分布式存储
<AnThOnYhO> 统一逻辑
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似还专门有软件作这个gatekeeper
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: bzr 的gate keeper没搞明白，git可以写hook，很方便。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 就是一个stage
<pityonline> flh: 回复测试一下
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: http://progit.chunzi.me/zh/ch5-1.html
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<flh> pityonline: vb
 * pityonline 请大家都回复我，测试一下，谢谢
<flh> pityonline: 您好
<MeaCulpa_> 要说方便和扩展性，一个编译出来的C做得东西永远不能和perl, py 的比
<flh> pityonline: 您好
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<MeaCulpa_> 要说方便和扩展性，一个编译出来的C做得东西永远不能和perl, py 的比， 这是基础架构决定的
<pityonline> flh: 好像在我这里一样哦
<flh> pityonline: 您好
<^k^> t502: .. ..
<pityonline> flh: 没有分两框，还是要等这条显示完了才显示下一条
<MeaCulpa_> MeaCulpa_: 任何微小的诉求，一旦没有interface,都要上编译器
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗?
<flh> pityonline: 你让两人测试我，我截图
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 请回复我测试一下
<pityonline> happyaron: 请回复我测试一下
<happyaron> pityonline: .
<pityonline> flh: 请回复我测试一下
<happyaron> pityonline: ...
<cfy> Use-Firefox: vps没这么多内存...
<happyaron> pityonline: ~
<flh> pityonline: ok
<flh> pityonline: ok
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 不是私聊
<t502> 各位大神,使用pacman 安装软件后,系统 XXX exists in filesystem ,有解吗
<pityonline> happyaron: MeaCulpa_ flh 谢谢，测试失败了
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 不会，哈哈
<flh> pityonline: 他们会駡吧
<pityonline> flh: 我这里不行
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 我需要断点能力
<pityonline> flh: 不至于吧，经常有测试bot的
<flh> pityonline: 你弄两来，我截图给你，不信
<t502> test bot
<t502>  test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot
<t502>  test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot
<ultimatebuster> O.O
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: bzr其实很不错，只是印象不好，速度也略差，于是就不是最喜欢了。
<t502>  test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot test bot
<happyaron> ...
<t502> 没有效果
<pityonline> flh: 我 diff 看了一下咱俩的脚本，基本没有本质的区别
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 恩，呵呵和我对git的映像很相似，我就是以前用git粗浅的，觉得不爽，就一直不用了
<pityonline> t
<flh> pityonline: 原因我不明白
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 我对hg的印象更差一点，如果文件很多，hg commit就很痛苦
<MeaCulpa_> hg 我映像也不好
<pityonline> flh: 可能我们的系统还是有点儿不一样
<AnThOnYhO> hg好像google在用
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 以前我是不用bzr的，但是很难避免，后来就git bzr混用了。
<flh> pityonline: 是我，我为了弄hdmi安装我gnome最小单元
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 主要我生活在复杂的网络和存储环境，bzr比较适合乱搞，有u盘就u盘，有ftp就ftp,有ssh就ssh
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: :)
<pityonline> flh: HDMI 与 gnome 大小有什么关系？
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我甚至做过直接push到一个email附件
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 推荐个win的pgp
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 那样我就git format-patch了。
<MeaCulpa_> 藤球....空手道...膜的杀手
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa_: 其实git也可以达到你的要求
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 然后就是个patch文件。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ...我不用
<AnThOnYhO> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003NHRMXA?ie=UTF8&tag=prgi-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003NHRMXA
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我要binary一起关里的
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦..
<AnThOnYhO> progit kindle版好贵呀
<flh> pityonline: 不清楚，如果不装上，gnome-volume-control 控制则无效
<wzssyqa> cfy: gnupg 有win版啊
<MeaCulpa_> svn还是不错的
<MeaCulpa_> 管理binary和大文件
<MeaCulpa_> git再强，遇到大的binary就抽风了
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦?要图形的.
<pityonline> flh: 你的 HDMI 输出可以输出声音吗？
<flh> pityonline: 原以为gnmoe-media就行了，不行
<MeaCulpa_> 毕竟只是一个管理linux kernel的东西发站起来的
<AnThOnYhO> svn如果要开分支的话那叫痛苦
<MeaCulpa_> en
<flh> pityonline: 是我，我用hp22接笔记本用
<cfy> wzssyqa: gpg加密后,解密现在什么难度了?
<MeaCulpa_> 但是svn是集中的，可以开分目录
<pityonline> flh: 厉害，我的 HDMI 都没输出声音
<wzssyqa> cfy: 应该还是解不了吧
<AnThOnYhO> svn坏了那恐怕就叫真的坏了。
<AnThOnYhO> 那个库
<wzssyqa> cfy: 密钥足够长的话
<MeaCulpa_> 很多商业的版本管理，binary能力都远超git
<pityonline> flh: gnome-volume-control 我这里没装这个呢
<cfy> wzssyqa: 2048
<happyaron> 睡了，886
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: svn要备份嘛，集中式
<wzssyqa> cfy: 应该没啥问题吧？
<flh> pityonline: hdmi不好弄，我在debian下弄不了，才上ubu\
<cfy> wzssyqa: 这个算法杂看...还不太熟习gpg的使用.
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: git是为了linux kernel设计的，没考虑binary，没考虑http，哈哈
<AnThOnYhO> git bzr也是要的
<AnThOnYhO> 备份是保险呀
<MeaCulpa_> yeah
<MeaCulpa_> git bzr 到处push即可
<pityonline> flh: gnome-volume-control 软件名就是这个吗？源里没有？
<MeaCulpa_> push到一个tar里到处赛亦可
<flh> pityonline: hdmi 另外，我是ati ,音频驱动却是ati上的
<cfy> wzssyqa: ok,我把备份放倒http上...scp没续传,不放便,
<pityonline> flh: 哦，我的是nv的
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa_: 我用git push过100多的东西
<AnThOnYhO> 基于https
<Maple> 问个问题 怎么设置 fcitx 打五笔的时候不四码直接上档
<AnThOnYhO> 100多M
<flh> pityonline: 没有用过n卡
<pityonline> flh: 原来默认有这命令，我还去找软件……
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 你push一个游戏源代码+材质贴图+mesh试试看
<Maple> 怎么设置 fcitx 打五笔的时候不四码直接上档  有知道么 回答下。
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 我用svn管理过我的老滚III目录，8G
<MeaCulpa_> 按理说分布式的应该性能好于集中的，但是git在我的客户端就瘫痪了
<AnThOnYhO> 当然vcs这东西本来就对binary的东西不感冒
<MeaCulpa_> 按理说分布式的应该性能好于集中的，但是git在我的客户端就瘫痪了， svn至少只要你有一个强大的Server
<wzssyqa> cfy: 自己编译一个seahorse 玩玩？
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 所以集中式版本管理反而更适合现在的云时代
 * pityonline 饿死了，先撤了，各位晚安！
<AnThOnYhO> 分布保险
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 应为客户端不会太强劲，git算不来binary
<cfy> wzssyqa: seahorse是啥?
<Maple> 怎么设置 fcitx 打五笔的时候不四码直接上档 有知道的么
<flh> pityonline: 不是，安装了gnome-media后才有
<AnThOnYhO> 集中的开发流程会受限
<wzssyqa> cfy: gnome的那个加密解密工具啊
<flh> pityonline: 我打字慢，没有看清我的字啊
<MeaCulpa_> yeah,  但是分布式也会阿
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦.那不是还有mcrypt?
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 你用git管理游戏，就必须要把美工和程序员分开吧
<flh> pityonline: 不是，gnome-volume-control安装了gnome-media后才有
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 你让程序员每天下载上G的美工素材？？？
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa_: bzr呢
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: bzr 和git差不多，也不合适这样，但是bzr有一些轻量级的解决
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 你去看网络上的开源游戏，nternet上开发者合作的游戏，没法用git做得
<AnThOnYhO> MeaCulpa_: 当然大公司的repo都是放在局域网
<MeaCulpa_> 都只能集中式
<AnThOnYhO> 很少放公网的
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 大公司都是公网vpn
<flh> pityonline: 位置/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 决不是局域网
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 大公司都是公网
<AnThOnYhO> 是vpn
<AnThOnYhO> 没事
<AnThOnYhO> 没错
<MeaCulpa_> vpn只是一层，下面的传输速度还是internet己别的
<MeaCulpa_> 埃，我曾想找个类似配置管理的工作
<AnThOnYhO> 不过至少git是成功的
<AnThOnYhO> 有kernel安全在那边
<MeaCulpa_> 但是HR问的都是clearcase,之类的商业issue/version
<AnThOnYhO> 而ubuntu是不是真的用bzr协同的。就不太清楚了。
<MeaCulpa_> 真是不爽，大公司都用商业的版本和issue管理
<MeaCulpa_> AnThOnYhO: 我也怀疑
<MeaCulpa_> 不过launchpad用来作翻译挺好
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 版本管理要配合trac或者bugzilla
<AnThOnYhO> 这种项目才好动作
<MeaCulpa_> 大公司有商业的
<AnThOnYhO> 运作
<MeaCulpa_> trac不错
<MeaCulpa_> trac wiki给力
<AnThOnYhO> 大公司都是用商用的了
<AnThOnYhO> 出了事有人承担
<AnThOnYhO> 用开源了出了事找谁呀
<MeaCulpa_> yeah, 重要的是有人揽责
<MeaCulpa_> 我隔壁的grp刚刚从svn过渡到git
<MeaCulpa_> 难受的哇哇乱叫
<AnThOnYhO> 这才是人家考虑的出发点
<MeaCulpa_> 应为他们都是在eclipse里用
<MeaCulpa_> 所以用git反而麻烦得多
<AnThOnYhO> git也可以集成到eclipse
<AnThOnYhO> 只不过他们估计习惯了svn
<MeaCulpa_> 对呀，是集成的
<MeaCulpa_> 但是集成的我看他们很不爽
<AnThOnYhO> 其实不用集成
<AnThOnYhO> 更方便面
<xxc> 求见C高手
<MeaCulpa_> git也可以走svn流程
<MeaCulpa_> 是他们自己不熟悉git,看了点教程，就照做，就像你说的
<MeaCulpa_> git完全可以搞集中式，是他们自己不熟悉git,看了点教程，就照做，就像你说的
<MeaCulpa_> 这些包管理软件成了规定work flow的工具了
<MeaCulpa_> 曲解了
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<xxc> 问个问题,如果是不是主函数所在的地址和数据所在的地址不再同一个区域吗?
<MeaCulpa_> Java码农么，不关心那么多
<xxc> 问个问题,是不是数所在的地址和数据所在的地址不再同一个区域?
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 听不懂你的话
<xxc> 刚才激动了,句式杂糅
<AnThOnYhO> 很多程序员根本就不太清楚版本管理的真正流程和意义
<flh> ilinux: 晚上好
 * nihui .....................
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 呵呵慢慢说
<ilinux> flh, 您好！
<flh> ilinux: 是什么系统啊
<ilinux> Linux ilinux-laptop 2.6.32-26-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 16:46:46 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<xxc> MeaCulpa:函数入口的地址和存放数据的地址不再同一个区域?
<flh> ilinux: 差不多，我也是，谢谢
<ilinux> flh, 不客气
<MeaCulpa_> echo 'int main(){puts("你妈B");}' > test.c && gcc test.c && ./a.out
<ultimatebuster> kik
<ultimatebuster> lol*
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 很可能阿，尤其是你malloc的
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 不会在堆里
<scflher> flh: hi
 * MeaCulpa_ GCC坏掉了
<scflher> flh: hi
<xxc> 刚才试着把读出从main函数的地址,然后打印从那个地址之后的所有数据
<^k^> scflher: .. ..
<xxc> 结果很诡异
<scflher> ^k^: 你好
<MeaCulpa_> echo 'int main(){puts("无聊"); return 0;}' > test.c && gcc test.c && ./a.out || echo 'gcc坏了'
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 你问题问的真好，我还没发觉我gcc烂掉了
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 3q
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 试试这个函数
<xxc> 	int a=0;while (1){printf("%d\t%p,%c\n",a,main+a,main+a);a++;}
<flh> ^k^:  /save  之后，重启 音频和notify又不作用了，唉
<xxc> main里
<xxc> 居然打印出了ascii表
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 高人给我解释下啦~~
<flh> ^k^:  是否每次都要 /script load xxxx 才有效？
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: BT...
<xxc> 什么意思?
<scflher> flh: hi
<MeaCulpa_> 这么写C的都是内心扭曲的
<xxc> 为什么...
<xxc> :'(
<xxc> 最神奇的是上面的那段C貌似不会溢出
<xxc> 经过我的努力,溢出了
<wzssyqa> xxc: 很简单啊
<xxc> ?
<wzssyqa> xxc: main肯定是要对齐的
<xxc> 什么意思?
<wzssyqa> xxc: 就是main的地址，一定是8的倍数，或者16的倍数，这样
<xxc> main是一个指针吧?
<wzssyqa> xxc: 就是那个main函数啊
<xxc> 是
<wzssyqa> xxc: 指向函数的指针
<xxc> 一个字节
<wzssyqa> xxc: main肯定不是一个字节啊
<MeaCulpa_> 函数指针本身的大小是固定的吧
<wzssyqa> main是个指针，指向一个内存块
<xxc> main+1,指向main的下一个字节
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 他这个不是指针的大小，是指针本身
<xxc> 是
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 对呀，本身就是一个固定的类型
<xxc> 如果main函数指向	0x80cf616
<wzssyqa> xxc: 但是当main作为一个数字的时候，应该就是这个数字吧
<xxc> 什么意思?
<xxc> 打印main后的每一个指针所指想的数据
<xxc> 结果为什么出现ascii
<wzssyqa> xx
<xxc> 但如果打印字符串,就溢出了
<wzssyqa> xxc: 这个地方，main被强制转化成数字了吧？
<scflher> flh: hi
<iIE> 请问Debian默认设置编译参数的地方在哪里
<iIE> 就是CFLAG
<xxc> %p,是打印指针,%c,指针所指的数据强行转化了
<iIE> 还有CXXFLAGS
<xxc> 突然明白了
<wzssyqa> xxc: 不是所指的数据吧？是指针本身吧？
<wzssyqa> xxc: 指针实际上就是一个整数啊
<xxc> 是
<xxc> 改成这样 int a=0;while (1){printf("%d\t%p,%c\n",a,main+a,*(main+a));a++;}
<xxc> 但是结果不会变
<iIE> xxc: 要干嘛？
<alwayz> 这代码有点意思。
<alwayz> 应该会av吧
<xxc> 显示运行时内存中的指令
<xxc> alwayz:不会
<iIE> xxc: 不可以吧，Segmental Fault
<alwayz> 超过 2g 也不会？
<iIE> 不会段错误？
<xxc> 目前还没有
<iIE> 代码段好像不能读写的？
<xxc> 我这里循环20万次没事
<cfy> 额...今天准备通宵复习linux...
<hata> moin的中文资料好少阿
<flh> cfy: 您是linux专业的？
<iIE> qt的配置怎么弄
<Kaka> linux专业？
<cfy> flh: 呵呵,三级linux
 * pityonline Freenode 的 irc 似乎比我自己搭建的 irc 连接速度还快
<flh> cfy: 有级别就好
<cfy> nnnd,还要求掌握在win上登录linux,同过ssh
<seven> hi
<Seven> KL
<cfy> 还是明天早起看好了....
<cfy> 睡觉
<Seven> 晚安
<xxc> 再问大家一个问题,两个函数相减,得到的是函数的长度?
<cfy> xxc: 偏移量?
<Pwnna> php 代码太乱了
<alwayz> xxc:  那代码我跑到 2779， 就段错误了。
<xxc> 应该是两个函数入口间的所有数据
<xxc> 包括函数的参数
<alwayz> xxc: 两个紧挨着的函数可以认为相减的结果就是前面函数的代码长度。
<xxc> 是,能不能读出之间的代码数据
<alwayz> 当成字节，读到buffer里就行了。
<xxc> 因该在函数入口后面就是函数参数的堆
<alwayz> 名字后面应该跟着的是保存现场寄存器的汇编指令。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我这个shell开机没有启动：#!/bin/sh
<flh> /usr/bin/screen  /usr/bin/irssi
<xxc> 因该说那里的数据是只读的吧,不可修改?
<flh> 我是放在 .fluxbox/apps/上启动的
<alwayz> 可以改啊，不然那些hook之类的不就不能做了吗
<alwayz> 至少win下边可以。 linux下边我觉得应该也可以。
<xxc> int a=0;while (1){printf("%d\t%p,%c\n",a,main+a,*(main+a));a++;} 这样可以读出函数之后所有的数据吗?
<alwayz> 可以。
<alwayz> 奇怪你读到20w都不报错
<xxc> 为什么我读出来的都是ASCII码
<alwayz> 。。。都是可见字符？
<xxc> 我也很奇怪,部分可见,可见的是ascii
<xxc> 还有听见的/007
<alwayz> 部分可见是正常的，都可见就肯定不正常了。
<alwayz> 代码字节里也会出现可见字符。
<alwayz> 因为你是按char读的，肯定会有指令单某个字节落到可见字符范围里。
<xxc> 应该是这样
<xxc> 比较奇怪的是,把%c 换成%s ,我很快就溢出了
<xxc> 段错误
<alwayz> 两者应该只是快慢的问题，最终都会段错误单。
<alwayz> 我的测试是从 0x400234 - 0x400fff ，然后就段错误，正号是4k单边界。
<scflher> flh: hi
<alwayz> 睡觉去了。
<xxc> 还有一个问题,在程序退出时,原有内存中的数据会被释放
<xxc> 但是并没有被销毁
<xxc> 就像硬盘上删除数据,仅仅删除了表头
<scflher> alvin_rxg:   .fluxbox/apps    [startup] {/usr/bin/screen  /usr/bin/irssi} 启动之前，irssi跺后台去了，不能进入聊天窗口？
<scflher> alvin_rxg:   修改为：{/usr/bin/screen -e /usr/bin/irssi}    可否？
<scflher>  alvin_rxg:   .fluxbox/apps    [startup] {/usr/bin/screen  /usr/bin/irssi} 启动之前，irssi跺后台去了，不能进入聊天窗口？
<scflher>    修改为：{/usr/bin/screen -e /usr/bin/irssi}    可否？
<flh> ubuntuXXXX: ni hao
<ubuntuXXXX> hi
<ubuntuXXXX> 下了
<ubuntuXXXX> 88
<zhangwenbo> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> flh: fluxbox 的东西别问我，问别人
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，顶多打一次命令
<zhangwenbo> ll
<winxp> winxp: 少求
<winxp> flh: 少来
<Pwnna> everyone went to bed?
<Pwnna> aw c'mon it's like noon for me
<flh> winxp: to
<Pwnna> 没有醒的？
<flh> Pwnna: 你好
<Pwnna> 你好
<flh> Pwnna: 醒的啊，打名字
<Pwnna> 北京市区？
<Pwnna> 时区
<flh> 休息了，朋友们
<Pwnna> o.o
<flh> o.o ^.^
<flh> winxp: ^.^
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> 上班完了。
<Pwnna> 回家去了
<Pwnna> 88
<Pwnna> overtime working >.<
<Pwnna> meh
<Kaka> wake up ,wake up,my friend.I can't sleep...
<ultimatebuster> here's 14:48
<Kaka> 03:50:10
<ultimatebuster> lol
<ultimatebuster> well
<ultimatebuster> good morning
<Kaka> good afternoon
<apprtc> aaa
<apprtc> 测试, irssi...
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-20
<atcho> ubuntu 10.10是不是值得升级啊？
<cfy> 滚动升级的路过
<atcho> cfy ？
<atcho> 从10.04 升级到10.10？
<zhanshime> 我的firefox4出问题了,求助大神,给链接http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304707
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 救命啊,firefox4出问题了
<zhanshime> 救命啊
<atcho> youku，tudou总是拨到一截就停了，有人碰到过吗？
<zhanshime> 有懂得没有???
<kwater> firefox 启动问题可以清空配置解决，具体google
<kwater> atcho: youku是经常在ipad上会停掉 ，怀疑是脚本兼容问题吧。 是否你也和我一样呢
<atcho> 没ipad kwater 可能是她放出来时候是分段的，但是没有接上下一段
<kwater> atho: 嗯对，分段的。 你用了h264模式吗？ 如果是flash模式，那看看版本是不是最新。
<atcho> kwater: 还有不是flash的？
<kwater> atcho: 是，在ipad是以h264模式
<brianzhao> morn
<kwater> atcho: 你网络丢包严重么？
<atcho> 不晓得 ubuntu10.04 firefox/opera
<atcho> 不晓得 ubuntu10.04 firefox/opera kwater
<kwater> atcho: wifi么？
<atcho> 不是 有线  kwater
<kwater> atcho: lsof看看放片的时候连到了那只服务器，然后跟一下简单看看网络质量
<Use-Firefox> ...
<atcho> kwater: 下次试试 有事去忙了
<GUN^ROSE> morning!
<archl> good afternoon.
<GUN^ROSE> afternoon!?
<GUN^ROSE> where are you? china?
<atomzhang> ubuntu是不是默认安装了gtk+？
<atomzhang> ？
<atomzhang> 有人在么？
<atomzhang> 默认安装的ubuntu有没有gtk的头文件呢？
<jianwen228> quit
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> archl: 现在是早上。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> 额。全大写。。。
<zhaoxuhua> 下了个chromium浏览器，怎么设置成默认浏览器
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 有点太不公平了
<zhaoxuhua> ＝ ＝
<zhaoxuhua> 怎么把chromium设置成默认浏览器
<zhaoxuhua> 我下载的zip包
<hceasy> 深圳二点多级的地震都报
<kwater> zhaoxuhua: google怎么说
<zhaoxuhua> 不知道
<hceasy> 河南都块五级了连个屁都不放
<hceasy> .....
<hceasy> !深圳
<zhaoxuhua> 啊＝ ＝
<hceasy> !shenzhen
<hceasy> !earth
<lubotu2> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<hceasy> !fuck boot
<hceasy> !fuck bot
<hceasy> !love
<blu10ph> 喵~~
<hceasy> ??
<hceasy> 哪里来的野猫
<hceasy> !earth
<lubotu2> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<blu10ph> What are you doing ?~
<MeaCulpa> 中国花样游泳两个mm腿好nb
<hceasy> make love
<blu10ph> make install
<hceasy> quit
<blu10ph> reboot
<MeaCulpa> plug n' play
<blu10ph> su init 0
<jgjgjgjgj> 啊
<hceasy> enen
<hceasy> 早上人好少
<hceasy> 都没人说话
<jackey> 我想让fetchamil定时取信，应该怎么做。
<hceasy> 定时点一下就可以了
<MeaCulpa> cron
<cfy> cron
<cfy> man 5 crontab
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> lubotu2: -h
<Use-Firefox> lubotu2:
<hceasy> 闲扯去哪个频道?
<hceasy> 闲扯去哪个频道
<jgjgjgjgj> 对呀
<hceasy> 什么对呀
<hceasy> 我问闲扯去哪个频道
<jgjgjgjgj> 哪个频道
<hceasy> 哪个频道 ?
<jackey> hceasy:在哪点定时啊。
<jackey> cfy:加入cron,和在fetchmailrc中设置set daemon 有没有区别
<cfy> jackey: 不知道,不用fetchmail
<jackey> cfy:谢谢
<cfy> jackey: http://www.charvolant.org/~doug/network/html/node26.html
<Gann> 其实，亚运会应该增加裸体项目
<Gann> 古老的奥林匹克其实就有不少裸体项目的，现在反而倒退了
<NoIE> Gann: 是啊是啊，不过那时裸体的都是男的。
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> creepy
<channinggod> ……这个，日本片里有的
<cfy> jackey: http://goo.gl/QEFsx
<Gann> NoIE: 那没看头，简直是性别歧视，剥夺了妇女们的裸体权利
<Pwnna> …………
<NoIE> Gann: 权利义务相等，裸体权伴随而来的是收费权。
<jgjgjgjgj> 赞同
<cfy> 问个问题,如果一个文件名为'foo.',那么我要给它加上后缀,是foo..mp3好呢?还是foo.mp3好?
<NoIE> 不加好。
<cfy> 不加?
<cfy> 还是foo.?
<jgjgjgjgj> 改为ape最好
<cfy> ape.....
<NoIE> Linux下的软件不需要扩展名即可判断文件类型。
<jgjgjgjgj> 或FLAC哈哈
<cfy> NoIE: mocp不同意你这种看法.
<Pwnna> .ape 是专有的。。。
<cfy> jgjgjgjgj: flac好.不过我不需要这么好的音质
<Gann> 谁有开源格式的高清晰视频？
<Gann> 我想看看
<cfy> NoIE: jgjgjgjgj 没建议了?
<NoIE> Gann: 多少分辨率算高清晰？
<cfy> 我还是两个.好了.
<Gann> 以目前的高清电视为标准吧
<lwf808> 像cut , tr这些程序处理后，感觉，一个两个点都差不多，都变成了IFS
<NoIE> Patent_Absurdity_HD_3540kbit.ogv
<jgjgjgjgj> 1080p的行不
<NoIE> 1280x1080,可以吗？
<Gann> jgjgjgjgj: 可以，哪里有
<NoIE> 我把种子传给你，
<cfy> 我还是保留好了.说不定.有意义
<NoIE> 怎么传送文件？
<NoIE> Gann: 搜索一下，Patent Absurdity，应该能找得到。
<channinggod> 谁推荐下其他中文的IRC服务器、频道？
<cfy> raybot:
<lwf808> /echo $ip
<lwf808> /echo $ip
<blu10ph> 喵~
<GUN^ROSE> ??? @#$%^。。。
<blu10ph> wow党请举手~
<blu10ph> wower党请举双手~
<GUN^ROSE> wow党？what ?
<lubcat> wow...
<blu10ph> 喵....
<GUN^ROSE> @#$%
<GUN^ROSE> this?!
<GUN^ROSE> 喵=wow?
<Gann> miao=喵
<rococo> ?
<rococo> wow ?
<blu10ph> 魔兽世界=wow
<flh> 大家好
<pityonline> flh: hi
<flh> pityonline: 好
<pityonline> flh: :)
<pityonline> flh: 上午没什么人啊
<pityonline> 尤其周末，人都跑去玩儿了
<flh> pityonline: 昨天后来走了？我想开机运行：screen irssi   可是脚本失败
<tcpct> 那叫山口山
<pityonline> flh: 我没用过screen
<pityonline> flh: 开机自动启动脚本一般都要 sleep 一段时间才行
<flh> pityonline: 有办法吗？或者直接开机运行:irssi?
<tcpct> 先睡一分钟？
<flh> pityonline: 我很少用你的参数，基本一样
<blu10ph> 可以参考conky的开机启动~
<flh> pityonline: 你现在有没有金条消息提示？
<blu10ph> google一下conky的开机启动,希望对你有帮助~
<pityonline> flh: sleep 60 && irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 6667 -n nickname
<pityonline> flh: 金条消息提示？
<blu10ph> conky也是无法直接开机启动  需要开机运行一个脚本,通过那个脚本启动conky~
<flh> pityonline: 都有，弄好了
<pityonline> flh: 没明白你说的
<NoIE> http://news.newhua.com/news/2010/1120/108669.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu One将登陆Windows系统 - 华军软件资讯中心
<flh> blu10ph: 我是：.fluxbox/apps 写入 {/usr/bin/conky } 就成了
<archl> hedgewars有人玩吗。
<flh> blu10ph: 这样的，查看了apps    写入  [startup] {conky}
<blu10ph> flh: :-)  我对脚本这种玩意有感觉~  还有 对于apps一窍不通~
<flh> blu10ph: 如果apps中写入[startup] {/usr/bin/irssi}  开机是运行了，但没有窗口，隐藏到后台了，
<blu10ph> @flh 喵~
<flh> blu10ph: 昨天问这个问题，没有人来指教
<NoIE> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-207884-1.html
<blu10ph> @flh 我昨天挂机看电影了...
<blu10ph> 喵呜~
<lubcat> blu10ph: .....
<flh> 请指点：  .fluxbox/apps/{startp} 启动  /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/irssi  结果窗口隐藏了？怎么办
<flh> muxueqz: 谁来伸伸手啊
<lubcat> blu10ph: 哈哈。。。没动静了？
<blu10ph> 喵~
<lubcat> 哇哈哈。。。。
<ieee> hello
<ieee> hi
<lubcat> ieee: hi~
<ieee> why busybox1.7 have big size
<ieee> 1.2M in sid
<happyaron> ieee: so you don't use it or report a bug
<Kandu> docbook文件里插入外部宣告檔的檔名包含空格該如何寫呢
<Kandu> <!ENTITY LoveOrMoney SYSTEM "Love or Money/Love or Money.xml">
<Kandu> 這樣要報錯
<ieee> happyaron, mey be not a bug.
<happyaron> :)
<Kandu> 唔。我的意思是轉換 html 時報錯啦
<ieee> ^_^
<Kandu> BookWorms.xml:4: parser error : Invalid URI: Love or Money/Love or Money.xml
<Kandu> <!ENTITY LoveOrMoney SYSTEM "Love or Money/Love or Money.xml"> ^
<winxp> pityonline: 玩什么？
<ieee> 50% grows from 1.5 to 1.7
<pityonline> winxp: 随便看看 http://www.ustream.tv/twitterpresents
<pityonline> 我掉线了？
<happyaron> pityonline: 没
<lubcat> pityonline: 看成幻象了吧
<pityonline> happyaron: lubcat 我这里十分钟没有irc的动静了，所以以为又掉线了
<lubcat> pityonline: 。。。。。十分钟没动静会自动掉？
<Gann> 我以为掉线了
<pityonline> lubcat: 不是这意思，我看没人说话，误以为自己掉线了
<lubcat> 哦。
<lubcat> pityonline: 以后每十分钟我冒句话。以示你在线。hoho~~
<happyaron> test
 * happyaron bot都乎略我了。。。
<lubcat> 。。
<pityonline> lubcat: 哈哈
<lubcat> pityonline: ....XD
<winxp_> 大家好
<lubcat> 。。。这都神马名字啊。
<pxchen> KVM + rdesktop 太好用了
<maomaochong> 呵呵
<winxp> pxchen: 图形好像不太好看,kvm
<hceasy>   %$#@#$%&(%&(-_+=
<maomaochong> 我第一次用IRC哦
<pxchen> kvm 放到后台运行，用rdesktop 远程登录，就好了
<winxp> pxchen: kvm要如何加载 磁盘上的分区？
<pxchen> to winxp: 我试下
<hceasy>  /nick guest
<guest007> 大家好
<guest007> 大家好!
<guest007> 大家好!!
<winxp> pxchen: kvm要如何加载 -hdc /dev/sda7
<pocoyo> 都不在
<winxp> Guest 名字那么多
<pxchen> winxp:kvm 命令行 如你所示的就可以加载分区，但是是ext3/4格式的，暂时不认，我再试下
<pocoyo> 恩
<winxp> pxchen: kvm要如何加载 前面有个命令:加入root组或磁盘组，这个我不记得了？
<oo7> 这个也差不多
<winxp> oo7: 你是刚才的guest007?
<pxchen> winxp:不太明白你的意思
<oo7> 恩
<Kandu> winxp: 就是個文件讀寫權限問題。你看下你要加載的盤的權限，若有 g+rw 的，你就加入那個組就行了。再不行，把 比如 /dev/sda7 改成 o+rw 那就肯定能載了
<winxp> pxchen: 启动参数如我那样，我不成功，我现在没有kvm
<winxp> Kandu: 是的，我就是你的意思，谢谢了
<panpan> 这个
<panpan> 呼叫斑斑
<winxp> pxchen: 感觉kvm也不怎么样，没有文章上说的那么高效
<panpan> 斑斑快来
<Kandu> winxp: 我覺得 vbox 也可以叫做 kvm 吧，因為 vbox 都是載入內核模塊的 :)
<pxchen> winxp: CPU占用确实很低，虚拟机也运行很快。 也可能是我机器配置好吧。 昨天刚卸载了virtualbox
<winxp> panpan: 谢谢，所以，为了方便我还是用了vbox
<winxp> pxchen: 对kvm的图形性能怎么看？如果是服务器就不说了
<happyaron> 图形垃圾点。
<happyaron> 没vbox好
<pxchen> winxp: 目前kvm的图形 确实不行
<yuki> hi
<winxp> happyaron: 是啊，如果想用它娱乐一下，不得不vbox
<winxp> happyaron: 损失了图形性能，也许才换得什么高效，我只是猜测
<happyaron> winxp: 只是没人写
<happyaron> winxp: 它的高效是原理上的区别。当然你在vbox里开VT的话效果相似。
<gtolden> 昨天装了burg想美化grub，结果悲剧了。我的ubuntu是在移动硬盘上的，结果错误用了sudo burg-install "(hd0)"命令，导致现在本地硬盘的windows无法引导，移动硬盘mbr丢失，原来250G的移动硬盘被识别为2TB，求救
<winxp> happyaron: 谢谢，我的cpu支持VT，开眼了，我将试试
<gtolden> 现在只能进grub rescue了
<myubuntu> happyaron: 在fluxbox下 apps/{startp} 启动  /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/irssi  启动了irssi 而窗口隐藏了？找不着
<happyaron> myubuntu: 不了解 *box
<Use-Firefox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/light-themes_0.1.8.4.tar.gz # 下载提示：太多重定向。
<myubuntu> happyaron: fluxbox窗口管理器
<ubuntu> hello
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 升级wget
<happyaron> myubuntu: 对，不了解
<happyaron> 杯具的，ppa容量达到上线了。
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 用的axel
<myubuntu> 大家好，有用fluxbox的朋友吗？
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: aria2
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: axel该淘汰了。
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 下载经常中断。aria2
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 为什么要淘汰了？
<winnie> irc是网页即时聊天工具？
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 没人维护啊。
<happyaron> winnie: 网页只是渠道之一，多数人用客户端
<winnie> happyaron：客户端有哪些呢
<myubuntu> winnie:  好像是各类方式的总称
<Use-Firefox> myubuntu: 额。screen是终端的阿。
<Use-Firefox> myubuntu: ä½ xterm -e screen irssi
<myubuntu> Use-Firefox: 可能screen是寄生的终端下吧，
<Use-Firefox> myubuntu: 试下。
<Use-Firefox> myubuntu: 或者pstree看下，有没有screen
<myubuntu> Use-Firefox: 好的，
<winxp> Use-Firefox: 是的，成功了，非常感谢
<LeithWong> 果然人比较多
<happyaron> winnie: pidgin/xchat/irssi/weechat/erc
<gtolden> winnie:IRC是协议，客户端有pidgen empathy等
<winxp> cat .fluxbox/apps   [startup]{xter -e screen irssi }     ok
<LeithWong> and irssi
<gtolden> 有人能帮忙吗，还是引导不了
<winxp> Use-Firefox: cat .fluxbox/apps   [startup]{xter -e screen irssi }     ok
<gtolden> 昨天装了burg想美化grub，结果悲剧了。我的ubuntu是在移动硬盘上的，结果错误用了sudo burg-install "(hd0)"命令，导致现在本地硬盘的windows无法引导，移动硬盘mbr丢失，原来250G的移动硬盘被识别为2TB
<cfy> Use-Firefox: wget ''?
<winxp> Use-Firefox: 猜测下，xterm  -e 换urxvt -e 成不成？
<gtolden> 那么，有人知道怎么用grub rescue吗
<Kandu> :D 搞定外部宣告檔包含了
<cfy> Kandu: 恭喜XD
<lubcat> 关于有尝调查问卷的事。。大家有了解的不？
<lubcat> 近来收到类似的邮件。。
<winxp> Use-Firefox: 总算完美了
<lubcat> 很疑惑。
<winxp> Use-Firefox: 你的xter -e 方式真的很灵，教我第二次了
<dennis___> hello everybody
<MeaCulpa> http://www.iweekendbeijing.org/
<dennis___> pocoyo: pocoyo
<pocoyo> dennis___: ..
<dennis___> pocoyo: 看你天天都来嘛
<Pwnna>  困了
<Pwnna> 要睡了。。
<pocoyo> dennis___: 嗯 没见你天天来.
<Pwnna> nick ultimatebuster
<dennis___> pocoyo: 论坛里也经常看到你
<pocoyo> dennis___: 嗯 以后就见不到了
<dennis___> pocoyo: 嗯 我这里来的不多
<pocoyo> dennis___: 嗯 你哪里去的多
<ultimatebuster> 下雪了~.~
<winxp> xterm  中键粘贴不能用了，是配置问题，弄不了
<ultimatebuster> 明天会是零下18度。
<ubuntu> dennis
<ubuntu> dennis
<dennis___> pocoyo: 我经常去论坛里看贴
<dennis___> ubuntu:
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:偶这里才18度
<dennis___> ubuntu: 什么?
<pocoyo> dennis___: 嗯 敢问您是哪位?
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 可惜我是negate(18)
<pys8302> negate？？
<winxp> 我这20度，
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: negate(18) = -18 | negate(-18) = 18
<ultimatebuster> 等于*-1
<pys8302> haha
<ultimatebuster> 没见过这个function吗？
<dennis___> pocoyo: 这里的ubuntu,是机器人,还是真实的人阿
<pocoyo> dennis___: 我不认识的都是机器人吧
<ultimatebuster> pocoyo: ...
<pys8302> 还没见下雪，唉
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<pocoyo> ultimatebuster: 你不是机器人?
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 下雪很讨厌的
<winxp> dennis___: 什么，不会全是机器人吧？
<ultimatebuster> pocoyo: 是的。
<ubuntu> pocoyo: 这里的ubuntu,是机器人,还是真实的人阿 no我不知道怎么IRC
<ultimatebuster> 全部都是机器人>=D
<dennis___> ubuntu: 哦,是irc里的机器人吗
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:是啊，在夏天的时候就想下雪
<ubuntu> NO
<winxp> ubuntu: 你？
<pocoyo> whois ubuntu
<ubuntu> 新人啊
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ubuntu> 呵呵
<pys8302> ubuntu:welcome
<winxp> ubuntu: 什么问题打出来，大家会帮你的喽
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 很想把天气恶揍一顿
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:我也是
<ubuntu> 注册个nickname有啥好处？
<ultimatebuster> 实在是没办法。
<pys8302> ultimatebuster: 敢问你是哪里人？
<ubuntu> 注册个nickname有啥好处？
<winxp> ubuntu: 用自己用户的名字不可以吗？另外还可以修改
<ultimatebuster> 哇今天没人讲英文啊o.O
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 目前在加拿大
<pys8302> ultimatebuster: 华人？
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 唉，应该说是白人的。。
<ultimatebuster> 太晚了。
<ubuntu> 比如我现在的username是ubuntu有了nickname就可以随便换个，是不》
<pocoyo> ubuntu: 别人不用的.你可以用
<pys8302> 跑到那里去了够你受的，经纬线和莫斯科差不多
<addition> andchat test
<ultimatebuster> 差不多。
<winxp> pityonline: 你好，在玩什么？
<ubuntu> 但nickname不可以改，是不
<winxp> ubuntu: 你用什么客户端聊天的？
<ubuntu> web
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:那边可有唐人街？
<ultimatebuster> 没得
<ultimatebuster> 的
<ubuntu> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn#
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<pys8302> ^k^: 机器人
<pys8302> 至今我都没搞明白机器人啥用？
<ubuntu> winxp?
<pocoyo> Destine:
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 为了战胜人类的
<ultimatebuster> 没见过电影吗:P
<pys8302> ultimatebuster: yes
<Destine> pocoyo, ?
<pys8302> ultimatebuster: 终结者不错
<ultimatebuster> matrix, 经典。
<ultimatebuster> 不过matrix 2和3 是垃圾。
<ultimatebuster> 我当它们不存在
<addition> 2最经典
<winxp> ubuntu: 可以修改啊
<ultimatebuster> 经典经典在没有剧情吗？
<winxp> ubuntu: 可以修改啊 /nick  xxxx 你想的xxxx
<pys8302> matrix好看
<pocoyo> .打错了. dennis呢>
<ultimatebuster> matrix 2,3简直就是。。
<abcflh> ubuntu: 看到了没有  ？
<addition> 经典
<winxp1> yes
<winxp1> hehe
<Guest9632> laile
<ultimatebuster> 行了
<ultimatebuster> 我去睡了
<cfy> 我日,debian etch....
<ultimatebuster> 88
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:睡，现在才几点。haha
<ultimatebuster> pys8302: 凌晨0点整
<iyten> ...
<ultimatebuster> 差不多0点。
<iyten> 差11个小时？
<ultimatebuster> 14？
<ultimatebuster> 13？
<ultimatebuster> 加拿大/美国 东部时区。
<pys8302> 时区在哪里？
<ultimatebuster> EST
<ultimatebuster> 加上冬季时间
<pys8302> 中国好像是+8
<ultimatebuster> 这里现在是-5？
<ultimatebuster> 冬季时间改一个小时
<ultimatebuster> 是-5
<ultimatebuster> 差13小时
<ultimatebuster> 应该
<pys8302> 这得算算了，好你有个工式的，哈哈
<pys8302> 88
<iyten> ultimatebuster: 你那现在几号了？
<ultimatebuster> 11月19好
<iyten> ultimatebuster: 21号？
<ultimatebuster> 还有一分钟就到20号
<pys8302> iyten:啥叫东方？
<winxp> ultimatebuster: ^.0
<pys8302> 哈哈
<ultimatebuster> ?
<ultimatebuster> 。。
<ultimatebuster> 20号了
<ultimatebuster> okay
<ultimatebuster> 洗洗睡了
<ultimatebuster> 困了
<ultimatebuster> 今天挺累的，虽然挺好玩的。
<pys8302> 太阳从东边起的
<ultimatebuster> 除非在金星上。
<ultimatebuster> 。。
<iyten> 上北下南左西右东
<winxp> ultimatebuster: 自言自语的梦话真好看
<ultimatebuster> ？
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 睡了。
<iyten> 不如别睡了
<ultimatebuster> O.o
<pys8302> 是啊
<iyten> 再熬十二个小时 然后午睡
<ultimatebuster> ..
<ultimatebuster> 杀了我
<Sean^King> .........
<pys8302> 今天不是周未？
<ultimatebuster> 得下一个BT的东西。
<ultimatebuster> 是的。
<^k^> ultimatebuster:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Sean^King> flood？哈哈
<winxp> clear
<iyten> 由 ^k^ 设定模式 (-q ultimatebuster!*@*)
<pys8302> ^k^出来说两句吧
<iyten> ^k^: h
<iyten> ^k^: .h
<iyten> ^k^: help
<winxp> pys8302: 刚才那个自言自语走了？
<pocoyo> pys8302: 机器人.
<pys8302> 我知
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<pys8302> 所以，
<ultimatebuster> 5gb..
<ultimatebuster> podcast archive.
<pys8302> 不能有自主思维吗？
<ultimatebuster> 够恐怖的。
<Guest9632> 0.0
<ultimatebuster> 一晚上不知道能不下完。
<ultimatebuster> 挺快的。。
<ultimatebuster> 350kbps 5hrs
<pys8302> ultimatebuster:你的接入带宽是？
<iyten> 4M?
<pys8302> 350？
<ultimatebuster> 700kbps max
<pys8302> 话说我在我们那镇上的网吧1M／S
<ultimatebuster> ugh
<pys8302> 所以
<ultimatebuster> 感冒了
<ultimatebuster> 烦死了
<ultimatebuster> 同学也不注意。。
<ultimatebuster> 实在是。
<ultimatebuster> 太
<iyten> pys8302: 景德镇？
<ultimatebuster> -.-'
<K_Sam> 用irc可以语音吗？
<pys8302> iyten:小镇，不知名的
<pys8302> K_Sam:没听说过，
<iyten> K_Sam: 自觉gtalk skype
<K_Sam> 只能打字啊，gtalk和skype还得加好友
<pys8302> 对，skype
<pys8302> 这是聊天室
<winxp1> 昨晚讲座的资料在哪
<K_Sam> irc没有语音功能吗
<K_Sam> 和好友都不能语音吗？
<pocoyo> K_Sam: 不能.
<K_Sam> 问主要是想上老外的房间练口语
<K_Sam> 打字太慢了
<pys8302> 是啊，没有这方面的设置
<Sean^King> 练外语 打外国站的客服
<pys8302> 哈哈
<K_Sam> 你够狠的，不同的服务器可以加同样的房间的吧
<pys8302> 不过成本
<Sean^King> 10086选0 英语
<iyten> K_Sam: /join #ubuntu
<K_Sam> 呵呵
<Sean^King> 练口语还不容易 哈哈
<K_Sam> 那个是个ubuntu的外国站吗？
<pys8302> Sean^King:有趣
<pys8302> Sean^King:没有交互性的
<K_Sam> 中国没有irc的 服务器吗
<Sean^King> 我公司几个美国佬 都是他们和我讲英加汉  我是汉加英
<pys8302>  K_Sam:等你建一个
<K_Sam> 那你得等老了
<pys8302> 没事，还有90多年
<K_Sam> 呵呵
<pys8302> 等你
<roylez_> 那个什么163、263的聊天室，似乎还在吧
<pys8302> 是啊，163
<K_Sam> #english你们去过没
<pys8302> 没有，怕说中文被人踢
<pys8302> 哈哈
<hata> 嗯
<pys8302> 外文盲
<K_Sam> 我昨晚去了一下
<K_Sam> 人家挺热情的
<pys8302> 我只会， help me
<K_Sam> 后来发现好像是中国人建的练英语的房间
<pys8302> thank
<iyten> ...
<K_Sam> 你们去玩玩嘛，tipic上就写着Get help with English
<K_Sam> 明显练英语的
<pys8302> 在哪个服务器上？
<pys8302> freenode?
<Sean^King> tipic是嘛意思？
<K_Sam> 就我这个号就在，应该在freenode吧
<K_Sam> 不同的服务器房间也不同吗？
<pys8302> 没人教我，所以别人说的只有GOOGLE
<pys8302> 好像是
<pys8302> 这个可以自建房间的
<K_Sam> 是freenode，去看看嘛
<winxp> 周六光景不好
<K_Sam> 不是啊，人挺多的
<pys8302> 美女多不多？问这个先
<kiss_kill> 我女朋友这周要结婚了 哎
<K_Sam> 怎么问，英文的
<pocoyo> pys8302: 多 都是你惹不起的主儿
<kiss_kill> 新郎不是我
<pys8302> kiss_kill:你GF？
<kiss_kill> 恩
<winxp> xterm 中键粘贴不能用，配置的问题，可能是将urxt和xterm搞一块了
<kiss_kill> :'(
<pys8302> 这没什么大不了的，还有一片森林呢
<kiss_kill> 因为我买不起房，她回家了，才几天阿
<pys8302> 这是现实
<winxp> 风萧萧兮易水寒,欠了钱兮你要还！
<pys8302> 想当初我被甩的时候，现在不是过来了吗
<winxp> JcJt: ?
<kiss_kill> 心里好难过
<pys8302> 你没有想过这世界还有另外的一个样子
<pys8302> 的
<JcJt> winxp, ?
<kiss_kill> 她是我初恋，是我的唯一
<kiss_kill> 她离开的这1个月，我天天生不如死。
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 你上过她么?
<alick> .......
<JcJt> 大家很早么
<K_Sam> 太暴力
<pys8302> 我当初也是这样的，哈哈，
<pys8302> 想不通就不想了
<kiss_kill> 我不明白女人的心怎么那么恨
<pys8302> 哈哈
<kiss_kill> 说不见就不见了。说结婚就结婚了
<pys8302> 所以你要比她恨
<kiss_kill> 我不小了 25了。所有的时间都给了她
<kiss_kill> 让我从新接受其他女人，我真的不可以。也做不到
<pys8302> 可以去非诚勿扰看看
<pys8302> 哈哈
<K_Sam> 你们还知道些什么房间
<pys8302> K_Sam: puppylinux-cn
<pys8302> 我在那
<K_Sam> 人多吗？
<pys8302> 3人行
<K_Sam> 那算了
<kiss_kill> 飞成勿扰，我一直当作娱乐看
<kiss_kill> 根本不是什么真感情
<quanru> 换成gnome
<quanru> 换成gnome3.0会有什么影响
<pys8302> K_Sam:当初我用puppy得到高手指点，所以一直有种情节
<K_Sam> 呵呵
<K_Sam> 传说中的初恋情节
<K_Sam> 先入为主
<pys8302> kiss_kill:那你前GF对你是直的，偶不相信
<kiss_kill> 直？
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 占了便宜还卖乖
<K_Sam> 你们上过#freenode吗？
<kiss_kill> 晕
<pys8302> K_Sam:我 是想到那的人就个可以说话的，所以，不只是两个机器人在那
<pys8302> kiss_kill:分了就分了，吧
<K_Sam> #freenode估计有几百人，
<kiss_kill> 我没那个方面的意思。我心里很难受 你明白吗／？
<kiss_kill> 一下子失去了。感觉整个世界都空了
<pys8302> K_Sam:你是哪类人？
<K_Sam> 啥意思
<K_Sam> 对了，你怎么引用我名字的？
<pys8302> 啥这里跑那里跑的，探鲜者？
<JackyChao> hello
<pocoyo> K_Sam: 想上就上呗. 打nick 前几个字符 按 tab.
<JackyChao> ibus
<pys8302> kiss_kill:6个月，我就过来了，那个阶段
<tonyzrh> 昏，是个爷们吗？
<K_Sam> 那不是改名吗
<K_Sam> /say/nick
<pys8302> 是啊
<tonyzrh> 为女人伤心，太不值了。
<pys8302> tonyzrh:我同意
<pys8302> 哈哈
<K_Sam> 我说当你回复某人时，怎么把他名字加上
<tonyzrh> 男人应该干事业
<JackyChao> ibus 不显示在panel上，在terminal中输入ibus-daemon显示current session already has an ibus-daemon.不知道怎么回事
<pocoyo> K_Sam: 我回过了.
<pys8302>  K_Sam: 我是复制党
<kiss_kill> 我很感性的
<pocoyo> 领悟力这么差....
<Sean^King> JackyChao: 注销吧
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 你前gf很性感
<JackyChao> 汉字可以写，可是下拉的选项都没有
<kiss_kill> 以前没谈的时候不是那样的，后来都被她改变了
<gtolden> 有人知道怎么用grub rescue吗
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: please go to  #ppmm
<kiss_kill> 恋爱不单单是你想的那些东西
<pys8302> kiss_kill:第一次，难怪的
<Sean^King> JackyChao: 我知道的 注销把
<JackyChao> Sean^King, 可以吗
<JackyChao> Sean^King, ok.I'll try
<K_Sam> 你们是用empathy在聊吗？
<kiss_kill> 我用 pidgin
<Gann`> 不是，用emacs
<pys8302> me too
<tonyzrh> chatzilla
<K_Sam> 哦，好像empathy不支持那么多命令
<kiss_kill> 不习惯 empathy
<K_Sam> empathy界面好看
<JackyChao> Sean^King, it didn't work
<kiss_kill> 还是习惯pidgin
<MeaCulpa> pidgin界面好看
<pys8302> K_Sam:好看有什么用，还不是跟人跑了
<MeaCulpa> windows pidgin还有透明效果呢
<tonyzrh> 萝卜青菜，各有所爱
<Gann`> pys8302: 你用emacs吗
<kiss_kill> 没在win上用过
<pys8302> 哈哈
<K_Sam> 没人用empathy？
<pys8302> pidgin
<winxp> MeaCulpa: pidgin能透明？
<MeaCulpa> winxp: windows版可以
<jervis> 那是gtk的透明
<MeaCulpa> winxp: linux版偶直接跑finch,在透明rxvt里
<winxp> MeaCulpa: 我以为是linux的，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> en, gtk真透明，不错
<pys8302> 我接触linux 是用的puppy.刚好是pidgin，所以，情节，你懂的
<MeaCulpa> linux 我能避免gtk尽量避免
<winxp> 终于xterm urxvt合并一块了。ok
<Gann`> 什么时候又出puppy发行版本了？
<Gann`> 我倒是没用过
<pys8302> Gann`: 才100多M的
<Gann`> winxp: 你不如把名字改成gnu-windows
<pys8302> 几年前
<K_Sam> gtk是什么东西
<Gann`> pys8302: 有视窗吗
<pys8302> 有
<winxp> Gann`: 名字随意，只是符号
<GUN^ROSE> K_Sam: 我在用empathy
<Gann`> 怎么我的名字多了一点了？
<pys8302> 现在是我的第三备用系统
<K_Sam> 那你怎么引用问名字的
<Gann> 不知道什么时候名字刚才多一点了
<winxp> Gann`: 是啊，那点打起来不方便吧？
<jjjjkki> hi
<winxp> 换名字吧，既然大家看不顺眼winxp
<winxp1> hello
<Gann> gnuwindows
<pys8302> kiss_kill:你的名字特别的
<Gann> Gnu/Windows
<flh> Gann: winxp 来了
<pys8302> kiss到死
<kiss_kill> 怎么说？
<kiss_kill> 她帮我起的
<kiss_kill> 我去年就进这个房间了。
<kiss_kill> 一直用的这个名字
<pys8302> 还记得我吗？
<kiss_kill> 不记得，毕业后，我来的很少
<pys8302> 我那时也说过你的名字
<kiss_kill> 我记得以前有个badgirl的bot
<pys8302> 哈哈
 * K_Sam happy
<kiss_kill> 以后如果我不死，应该会一直用这个名字把
<tonyzrh> 符号而已
<kiss_kill> 她起的
<flh> tenzu在不？
<blu10ph> 喵~
<pys8302> kiss_kill:没有那么严重吧，话说我喜欢那个名字，不知
<maomaochong> 她是谁呀 这么痴情
<pityonline> flh: 不在
<pys8302> 留着又没用
<pys8302> 哈哈
<kiss_kill> 我前GF，明天结婚了
<flh> pityonline: 谢谢，还没中午呢，哈哈
<pys8302> 你也说是你 的前GF
<pityonline> flh: 已经过了中午了
<kiss_kill> 因为她明天结婚了
<kiss_kill> 我不能说她是我的了
<pys8302> 慢慢会好的
<jervis> 唉，有人老是自言自语是不是有点精神分裂症啊
<blu10ph> 一个女人...
<flh> pityonline: 今天总算搞定了一些破问题，在ubu下也不容易，好久没有用了
<kiss_kill> 和你有了好几年的纠缠，她就不只是个女人了
<blu10ph> 自言自语是一种不肯定的表现~
<pityonline> flh: 活着就是折腾
<tonyzrh> 想个屁呀，明天中午拿把刀捅死那个男的
<blu10ph> ....
<pys8302> 折腾到老，。。。
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 你去豆瓣或贴吧发吧
<maomaochong> 。。。。。
<kiss_kill> 晕
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 估计有更多的人理解
<flh> pityonline: 是啊，linux精神就是不耻下问
<kiss_kill> 因为这个里面都是哥们
<pys8302> 不要那样吧
<pityonline> flh: 哈哈，可以这么说
<Gann> linux的精神，是搜索
<kiss_kill> 那些地方脑残太多
<pityonline> Gann: 也对
<flh> pityonline: 反正你是个热心的主儿，真的
<banban> pityonline: 你又热心啥了 哈哈哈
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 脑残虽多，容易动情的也多呀
<pityonline> flh: banban 算不上
<flh> pityonline: 嘻嘻，可我的确领教了
<kiss_kill> pityonline: 晕，我不习惯把自己的事情在网上发。在这个里面发 ，就是想说出来，不然我会憋死。我也相信我们伟大的房主不会怎么样我的
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 我想到一个故事……
<pityonline> flh: :)
<kiss_kill> pityonline: ？
<Sean^King> 今天的topic是感情问题？
<K_Sam> 怎么引用名字嘛
<banban> pityonline: 今天不要上班吗 娃哈哈
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 按对方名字的前几个字母，然后tab键
<K_Sam> kiss_kill: 呵呵呵
<K_Sam> 成功了
<flh> pityonline: 上午弄了一个小时：[startup] {urxvt  -fn 10X20 -fg  lightgray -bg black -bc -tr -tint lightgray -sh 22 -sr -e screen irssi}
<K_Sam> 又学了一招
<blu10ph> = =!
<pityonline> 从前有个理发师，给国王理发时发现国王长了一对驴耳朵，但他又不能说，憋得很难受。有一天，他实在受不了了，跑到城外挖了一个大坑，然后对着坑里喊：国王长了一对驴耳朵！——他舒服多了……
<pityonline> banban: 不上班
<blu10ph> 写个脚本然后启动甲苯布局完了么..
<pityonline> flh: well well well
<kiss_kill> pityonline: 不一样的
<pys8302> pityonline: 哈哈
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 有些女人不一定就有福气的
<pys8302> 平平淡淡才是真
<kiss_kill> 从昨天知道她要嫁人了，我感觉什么都没了，就剩下了linux了。
 * microcai 受够 eclipse 的龟速度了，就没有快一点的 IDE 了么
<kiss_kill> 从昨天到现在一直在折腾，滴水未进
<flh> K_Sam: 一周前我也是跟你一样啊。新手不易
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 女人神马的都是浮云，惟代码与你永相随6
<kiss_kill> pityonline: 晕
<microcai> kiss_kill: 女人哪有代码好啊
<kiss_kill> pys8302: 我也想阿
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 况且有的女人还是乌云……
<kiss_kill> 平淡 说起来很容易的
<pys8302> kiss_kill: 你想在这里找答案，哈哈
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 你的心情可以理解
<flh> K_Sam: 用什么客户端？
<blu10ph> kiss_kill, 很多女人都不喜欢嫁给程序员的..
<winxp1> * microcai 受够 eclipse 的龟速度了，就没有快一点的 IDE 了么       这咋弄的
<pityonline> flh: 用过 byobu 吗？
<kiss_kill> blu10ph: 我不是it的。我学经济管理的
<blu10ph> = =!
<microcai> winxp1:  ... ...
<flh> K_Sam: 没，byobu介绍一点？
<kiss_kill> 我现在在一家企业 作经理助理。
<kiss_kill> 那是她走了之后的事情
<blu10ph> ....
<flh> winxp1: 是我flh
<microcai> kiss_kill: 那就更应该明白了 ... 结婚只是一次资产重组 ....
<pys8302>  一个失恋的助理
<winxp1> microcai?
<blu10ph> 喵...
<kiss_kill> microcai: 说起来都很容易，人不会轻易忘记美好的事情的。不然要心理医生干嘛？
<Gann> 我的emacs越来越好用了，gtalk，irc，QQ，python，全部用它
<microcai> kiss_kill: 要心理医生花钱呗
<K_Sam> qq怎么上的
<kiss_kill> 哎～～～～
<microcai> Gann: emacs 怎么设置才能支持自动完成？
<pys8302> kiss_kill: 自已治
<winxp1> 红色的不能引用你们的名字   FLH MICROCAI
<pys8302> K_Sam: 我知
<flh> pityonline: 邮件提示byobu？
<K_Sam> 怎么弄
<pys8302> 添加帐号
<pys8302> 选协议
<pityonline> flh: ubuntu 自带的一个终端程序
<Gann> 我现在就是用emacs上QQ的
<Gann> 感觉很爽啊
<winxp1> 不能引用名字了？？？？？？？？？？？？
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 我比你还多愁善感……
<kiss_kill> pityonline: 看不出来
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 有时候而已
<K_Sam> emacs怎么按装
<pys8302> Gann: QQ，自从他删了我之后就没用了
<kiss_kill> pityonline: 晕
<K_Sam> 在哪找啊
<K_Sam> 软件中心也没有啊
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 你用的什么系统？
<kiss_kill> ubuntu？
<flh> pityonline: byobu 我一运行，结果两个终端全成了聊天了
<K_Sam> ubuntu
<winxp1> 按对方名字的前几个字母，然后tab键 我不行了
<pys8302> 你是什么客户端
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: sudo apt-get install emacs
<winxp1> web
<pityonline> kiss_kill: 看着与我同龄的甚至很多比我小的朋友和同学都结婚生子，我倍感欣慰
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 终端里面
<pityonline> flh: 嗯，是那样的
<flh> pityonline: 现在好了，/exit 就全完的，如何退出一个？
<kiss_kill> 很不开心
<pys8302> pityonline: me too
<winxp1> 刚才还行啊
<pityonline> flh: 关掉 byobu 窗口就行
<asdf321> introspect failed (51,1): Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
<asdf321> Command '['/home/LocalHost/\xe4\xb8\x8b\xe8\xbd\xbd/
<asdf321> ?
<pityonline> pys8302: 哈哈
<flh> pityonline: 是啊，直接关
<pityonline> flh: 嗯
<K_Sam> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<K_Sam> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<K_Sam> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<K_Sam> E: 未发现软件包 emaces
<microcai> ......
<pityonline> flh: 我很想知道 byobu 放在 cairo dock 里启动为什么窗口会变样
<pys8302> pityonline: 单身不好吗
<microcai> emacs ....
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 你用的哪个源？
<Gann> K_Sam: emacs一般都有的
<K_Sam> 不知道
 * alick 顺利编译安装上python2.5，没发现有什么问题
<pityonline> pys8302: 有时好啊，自由身
<microcai> emacs 不符合 UNIX 哲学啊
<kiss_kill> 去论坛wiki看看 换个国内的源  应该有的
<Gann> microcai: 为何不符合？最开始就是从unix来的
<microcai> UNIX: do one thing , do it well .... emacs 集成太多垃圾了
<kiss_kill> emas本身就是个类系统
<alick> microcai: emacs是gnu做的
<Gann> 我用四个窗口
<kdlijian> al
<microcai> alick: .....
<flh> pityonline: 回答不了，没有玩dock,
<K_Sam> 怎么设置源
<kdlijian> 讨厌gnu
<K_Sam> 在哪里
<pityonline> flh: :)
<Sean^King> emacs 还能玩qq啊？
<alick> microcai: 和unix不是一拨人，
<kiss_kill> linux里面的编程工具我都没用过 呵呵
<pys8302>  Gann;你用得过来？
<Gann> 一个聊ubunt-cn，一个聊gtalk，一个聊QQ，一个编程python
<pocoyo> Gann: 怎么用 emacs 上qq?
<Sean^King> 还有一个看av 哈哈
<Gann> 感觉很享受，就好比跟四个女人一起飞一样的惬意
<pocoyo> Gann: 怎么用 emacs 上qq?
<flh> pityonline: byobu 也许可以接管后台运行的irssi吧？
<Gann> pocoyo: linux的精神就是搜索、
<Gann> 我搜索了很久才搜索出来的
<kiss_kill> Gann: 还搜索呢，在天朝，你想搜索？
<pocoyo> Gann: 哥,咱别JJWW成么? 说不说?
<K_Sam> 开始安了，太可怕，160m啊
<kiss_kill> 直接给你墙掉
<flh> pityonline: 昨天我开机启动irssi,就隐藏在后台，因为听到音频提示，但不能聊天
<pityonline> flh: byobu 我还是不太懂
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 一个类似系统的工具，不大才怪
<pocoyo> pityonline: 局域网有时候出现 192.168.1.1 ssdp 协议的广播地址 怎么处置?
<Gann> pocoyo: 比较复杂，一时说不清，建议你到ubuntu论坛去看看，能找到答案
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那是路由器发的？
<jsw_> .
<pocoyo> Gann: 你还真ppmm的. 截个qq的图来看看.
<K_Sam> 集成所有的聊天功能吗？
<K_Sam> 能上qq？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 路由地址不是这个.是122打头的.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 很多路由器都是 192.168.1.1 的地址，ssdp 是啥东西，查下或许会知道
<flh> pityonline: byobu不错，如果是两个聊天窗口，它相当于将正在运行的窗口重新开启一个新窗口
<kiss_kill> K_Sam: 不单可以聊天，还可以编程、听音乐等的姑娘
<Gann> pocoyo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81448
<pocoyo> pityonline: 查了 肯定不是这个路由器发的. 查过了.
<pocoyo> 还是不懂. 有说攻击的 有说不攻击的.
 * pityonline http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81447 这脚本好像是把 webqq 包装到一个窗口里，但 import gtkmozembed 好像没有这个模块呢
<Gann> import qq
<K_Sam> 哪些其实没必要，能上qq吗
<Gann> K_Sam: 能上QQ，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81448
<pityonline> Gann: K_Sam 我不为上QQ啊，我早不用QQ了，我只是想看看这个程序会出现什么界面
<kiss_kill> 上QQ，用piding就行了
<kiss_kill> 或者用web
<K_Sam> 它到底是一个程序还是虚拟机啊
<pocoyo> Gann: http://www.google.com/search?q=emacs+%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8+qq+site%3Aubuntu.org.cn&btnG=Search&hl=en&newwindow=1&complete=1&as_qdr=all&sa=2 哪个?
<K_Sam> 听你们这么说的
<Sean^King> 用linux后 很少用qq了
<pys8302> K_Sam: 就是，何必那么执着
<kiss_kill> 百度一下
<Sean^King> K_Sam: 他是编辑器 好像 哈哈
<pityonline> Gann: 你的代码是啥样的？
<Gann> linux的精神就在于努力搜索
<K_Sam> 哥都崩溃了
<K_Sam> heibi来我们学校我都不知道
<blu10ph>   = =!
<pys8302> 何必那么执着QQ
<Sean^King> 精髓在于折腾
<K_Sam> 就因为用了linux不能上qq
<kiss_kill> 用web算了
<kiss_kill> 还有web2呢
<pocoyo> Gann: 记住你了 小抠鬼.
<kiss_kill> web.qq.com
<kiss_kill> 或者web2.qq.com
<Sean^King> 被qq奴役了的一代
<Gann> pityonline: 别人移植过来
<pys8302> 又一个QQ控
<pityonline> Gann: fine
<Gann> 我既用QQ，又用irc,还用gtalk，不过都在emacs里用
<microcai> 刚刚拉屎，拉出一条没有消化的金针菇
 * pityonline 我不用QQ了，我只是想看看那个脚本执行后的样子而已……
<Gann> 接下来谁把飞信移植过来
<kiss_kill> 我都在pidgin里面，就是不能编程，不过我也不会 呵呵
<pityonline> Gann: 弄那么多飞信干嘛？
<Gann> 现在头疼的是，飞信在emacs里还不能用啊
<Sean^King> 这些聊天工具 有时候很会浪费时间的
<Gann> pityonline: 其实我也不是很需要，但我只是希望能用就好
<pys8302> Gann: 要全能的
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那个 ssdp 我也看不明白，应该问题不大吧
<pityonline> Gann: ……
<Gann> 抓个我的emacs图给你们看看把
<JackyChao> it is a problem.can we use fection in ubuntu
<pityonline> Gann: 命令行飞信有个 pyfetion
<Gann> pityonline: 哦，哪里有？
<pys8302> Gann: 好啊，发个过来看看
<Gann> 等我一下，我把飞信搞定再一起抓图给你们看吧
<pityonline> Gann: http://code.google.com/p/pytool/ pocoyo 发现的
<happyaron> pityonline: pyfetion能用么？
<Gann> pityonline: 谢谢
<pityonline> happyaron: 能啊
<pityonline> Gann: 谢谢 pocoyo
<happyaron> pityonline: 挺好。
<Gann> pocoyo: 谢谢你
<Gann> pocoyo: 我告诉你怎么聊QQ吧
<Gann> pocoyo: 还想不想知道啊？
<Gann> 呵呵
<pityonline> happyaron: 我订阅的信息源近期有时有问题，所以给停了，应该一直能用的
<Gann> pocoyo: 出来聊聊，赌气了吗
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这么爱赌气吗？
<Gann> pocoyo: 说话
<Gann> pocoyo: 我求你了，你就说句话，可以吗
 * pityonline 14:20:28 up 58 days, vps 58 天没关机了
<pityonline> Gann: pocoyo 没在电脑边上
<Gann> pityonline: QQ我就在emacs里调用myqq的，和呵呵
<pys8302> pocoyo: 是美女？
<Gann> 是不是太简单了
<happyaron> pityonline: debian alioth的服务器，升级lenny后开机就再没停过。
<Gann> pys8302: 她是女的，我作证。不过有点YJ不调，所以更年期提早
<pityonline> Gann: 哦
<kiss_kill> 眼化了 哎
<cfy> hi all,centos的文档貌似不多阿....
<pityonline> happyaron: 呵呵，我最近没折腾 vps，不然也是一天重启多次
<cfy> 难到是买服务的?
<pys8302> YJ你都知道，你。。。。
<Gann> 阴茎
<happyaron> cfy: 就是Redhat的文档查找替换一下
<cfy> happyaron: 我找找redhat的文档
<happyaron>  06:23:10 up 456 days, 23:37,  4 users,  load average: 11.94, 10.31, 10.05
<pityonline> happyaron: pyfetion 好像有问题了，提示手机号未开通飞信
<Sean^King> centos的资料不少啊
<pityonline> happyaron: 好强大
<happyaron> pityonline: o
<pityonline> happyaron: 我是在 vps 上运行 pyfetion 的，我再试试
<happyaron> en
<cfy> Sean^King: 在哪呢?
<Sean^King> cf
<Sean^King> cfy: 你要找哪方面的？
<cfy> Sean^King: 从头开始的.比如安装centous(red hat)
<Sean^King> cfy: 安装的话 和其他发行版差不多的啊
<cfy> Sean^King: 我知道差不多.总有个howto让我了解下吧
<Sean^King> cfy: http://www.centos.org/ 去看看
<cfy> Sean^King: 虽然yum用起来厅方便
<Sean^King> cfy: yum rpm 和源包编译都可以
<cfy> Sean^King: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos
<cfy> Sean^King: 难到你在说这个?少得可怜阿.
<Sean^King> cfy: :-) 可能我一直再用那些个 没啥感觉 你是要找step by step？
<cfy> Sean^King: 或许我被gentoo惯坏了....好吧....
<cfy> Sean^King: 差不多吧,类似install howto.然后我好照着做.而不是按照liunx的常识,然后去做.
<kiss_kill> tonyzrh: 给我发的什么阿？
<Sean^King> cfy: 中文的话 有个centospub 资料也不少
<kiss_kill> 其实懂编程的人用gentoo真是享受的
<cfy> kiss_kill: 没错.可以vps不给力
<cfy> kiss_kill: 没错.可惜vps不给力
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<JackyChao> Is there an editor fection called Openfection which is supported in ubuntu?/
<Sean^King> kiss_kill: gentoo还是不适合一个beginner
<kiss_kill> 我不懂变成，我用过arch
<kiss_kill> 是的
<kiss_kill> 不过arch可以让新人用的
<cfy> Sean^King: 算了,我还是看yum,去yum官网好了.没太大问题...
<happyaron> JackyChao: 说中文
<cfy> kiss_kill: 意思是,nnnnd,竟然vps不提供gentoo的iptables内核模块....
<Sean^King> cfy: yum有时候会很滞后
<kiss_kill> JackyChao: 有，到ubuntu论坛去找
<cfy> Sean^King: 那用rpm装么?
<Sean^King> cfy: 发ticket给他们
<cfy> Sean^King: 会弄就好了.懒得弄了.
<kiss_kill> cfy: 蛋定
<JackyChao> kiss_kill, 为什么我apt-get不可以呢
<Sean^King> cfy: 源码编译是最可靠的
<kiss_kill> JackyChao: 私有软件
<cfy> Sean^King: 你说吧chmod 500 /的人,会弄好么....
<Sean^King> cfy: 。。。
<JackyChao> kiss_kill, 不是开源的所以不可以是吧
<kiss_kill> 想自己搞个适合自己的，还是有必要用gentoo
<JackyChao> kiss_kill, thanks
<cfy> Sean^King: 不过没有个开始文档真不习惯.
<kiss_kill> 源里面的东西要审核的，那个东东没有放原里面是有原因的
<kiss_kill> lft也不错 嘎嘎
<Sean^King> cfy: 那你就去redhat看step by step
<kiss_kill> lfs 大错了
<Sean^King> cfy: fedora的也可以
<kiss_kill> 其实不管什么发行版，你用到了那个层次都差不多的
<cfy> Sean^King: redha也没找到....
<Sean^King> kiss_kill: lfs 玩过一遍之后 对整个linux的运行规程还是有一定了解的
<kiss_kill> 我意思是内在的，外面的界面什么 各个发行般都有不一样
<Sean^King> cfy: 或者 你说你要干嘛 看我能不能帮到你
<kiss_kill> gentoo也有点那个意思的
<kiss_kill> lfs能玩一遍的人，现在太少了
<Sean^King> kiss_kill: gentoo不错的
<Sean^King> kiss_kill: lfs 我折腾了3遍 哈哈。
<pys8302> Sean^King:易用性怎么样
<cfy> Sean^King: 我整在从头装....vps
<kiss_kill> 其实普通用户用fedora、ubuntu、arch之类的都不错
<kiss_kill> 懂得编程的 可以考虑 gentoo、lfs
<Sean^King> cfy: 再哪遇到问题了呢
<kiss_kill> 我就一直在ubuntu 曾经arch了大半年 呵呵
<Sean^King> kiss_kill: :-) 我以前是redhat死忠 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 其实不管什么发行版，内在的都差不多。
<kiss_kill> 然后加上自己的特色
<cfy> Sean^King: 没事.我看看rpm怎么使用.我可是slk,gentoo过来的XD
<Sean^King> cfy: rpm安装 rpm -ivh 升级 -Uvh 卸载-e
<Sean^King> cfy: man rpm
<cfy> Sean^King: 要自己手动下载包的?
<Sean^King> cfy: 也可以 yum install
<cfy> Sean^King: red hat有啥好的?
<Sean^King> cfy: 呵呵 习惯了吧。背后有一个强大的团队在维护。
<cfy> Sean^King: 强大?
<cfy> 怎么说呢?
<Sean^King> cfy: 商业化也是有好处的 他会有钱去做创新
<cfy> Sean^King: 哦.我怎么感觉这么不好用....
<Sean^King> cfy: 社区支持和商业支持的区别还是很大的
<roylez_> happyaron: 看到有个人是用这个上我博客的 http://www.lunascape.tv/
<pys8302> 现场问下，有谁用联通拨号成功的？？／
<pys8302> 帮朋友问的
<pys8302> 要实例
<cfy> Sean^King: 我再看看
<Sean^King> cfy: 习惯就好了。linux unix bsd都一样，各种发行版就是换了个壳
<Sean^King> cfy: 养成看man手册的习惯 和google的习惯就好了。
<kiss_kill> 在商业化上，我个人意见，需要。但是也要保留一快纯洁的地方，而且商业化的要给纯洁地支援
<pys8302> 我只会用移动的手机拨号，不知联通 是不是加密的
<cfy> Sean^King: 你这好像是在说语言是没关系的.
<Sean^King> cfy: 大同小异。
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯
<JackyChao> 曾经安装了wine，现在想卸掉。apt-get remove 不行，该怎么办
<Had> make uninstall
<happyaron> roylez_: gecko的？
<roylez_> happyaron: 3种 engine
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯。。。
<botdoor> LINUX的程序能一处编译多处运行吗
<botdoor> 像WINDOWS那样
<kiss_kill> 看不懂你的意思
<cfy> Sean^King: 弱问,如果说perl只有5.8.8,怎么回事?哪里有设置选则稳定的?
<cfy> botdoor: 可以.
<botdoor> 像windows的EXE文件一样
<cfy> yes
<Sean^King> botdoor: :-)  只要满足依赖性。rpm包和deb包 就是这样
<kiss_kill> java  嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 通用
<botdoor> 哦
<botdoor> 用GCC编译的BIN呢？
<Sean^King> cfy: 你想升级perl版本？
<cfy> Sean^King: 是不是有类似的稳定的和不稳定的可以选则?我的perl版本只有5.8.8,怎么升级?
<cfy> Sean^King: 是的
<cfy> Sean^King: yum update啥的没效果.是不是哪里设置阻止了?
<Sean^King> cfy: 你编译安装一个最新版本 然后做软练级
<cfy> Sean^King: 不是吧
<cfy> Sean^King: 包管理器呢?
<Sean^King> cfy: 那是因为源里面就是那个版本
<cfy> Sean^King: 额.
<Sean^King> cfy: 那你去官方下载最新版本 rpm -ivh
<kiss_kill> pidgin的原理  都可以
<kiss_kill> gimp也是这样的
<cfy> happyaron: 我还是来ubuntu好了...
<fuhao> 请教个问题,ubuntu10.10 apt 安装的 putty 无法保存配置, 这个该怎么解决？
<Sean^King> cfy: yum源不一定是最新的
<happyaron> cfy: 咋了？
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯.
<happyaron> cfy: 服务器上用debian好
<cfy> happyaron: debian不行阿.用得是etch阿....
<cfy> happyaron: 难到我再升级到lenny?
<Sean^King> cfy: apt的源上的软件也不一定最新
<happyaron> cfy: 升级squeeze
<cfy> 不会...谁给个执导?
<kiss_kill> 是的，最新的容易不稳定什么的。都要测试好 才会放里面
<cfy> happyaron: ok,debian.
<Sean^King> happyaron: 服务器还是bsd吧  呵呵。
<cfy> Sean^King: 5.8.8什么版本阿....
<happyaron> cfy: sed -i 's/etch/squeeze/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<happyaron> Sean^King: 对bsd无爱
<hata> 想问下大家,如果拿到原代码,第一时间会看哪个文件?
<Sean^King> happyaron: :-)
<happyaron> Sean^King: 有了gentoo，bsd就没啥吸引力了。
<Sean^King> hata: readme
<cfy> happyaron: 这样就好了?不过我又看了下,貌似有lenny,5.0的.前面没看到,呵呵.
<happyaron> cfy: 然后你aptitude full-upgrade
<happyaron> cfy: 有lenny也行啊。
<cfy> happyaron: ok,5.0就是lenny吧?嗯,前面没看到.
<hata> Sean^King: readme除外
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<Sean^King> hata: chagelog 呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 太好了.
<Sean^King> hata: 再除外的话  我就不晓得了
<Gann> pocoyo: pyfetion不能登陆啊
<fuhao> 请教个问题,ubuntu10.10 apt 安装的 putty 无法保存配置, 这个该怎么解决？
<Sean^King> cfy: http://www.centospub.com/make.html centos的step by step
<hata> Sean^King: 好的
<Sean^King> fuhao: 大概是权限问题
<hata> Sean^King: :)
<fuhao> Sean^King: 谢谢
<Kandu> cfy: 你重裝 vps 上的 os 啦？
<Sean^King> fuhao: sudo putty 打开试试
<Sean^King> cfy: vps上不是发个ticket 他们就给重新装了 么
<pocoyo> Gann: 我也不能登.
<cfy> Kandu: 是阿.今天reload好几次了...囧
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯,看过了....原来gentoo的文档是如次丰富...
<cfy> Sean^King: 可以自己弄的.不用发ticket,面板
<cfy> Kandu: debian不错,lol
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我的 vps 也 debian amd64
<Sean^King> cfy: 你的vps是啥的？openvz还是xen还是vm？
<cfy> Kandu: 原来的gentoo竟然不能iptables 囧...
<cfy> Kandu: 64?86就够了吧?有必要拥到64么?
<cfy> Sean^King: 一叶卖的那个 openvz
<Sean^King> cfy: openvz就是shit
<cfy> Sean^King: 那个gentoo烂额...我无语了....
<cfy> Sean^King: 那个gentoo烂的...我无语了....
<Sean^King> cfy: openvz 你自己不能编译内核了 OMG
<cfy> Kandu: 来,讨论下安全.
<kiss_kill> 我也没编译过  呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道 vps 如何。真實電腦的話，32 64 性能相差很大
<cfy> Sean^King: 是阿...所以没模块....gentoo开不了iptables...
<Sean^King> cfy: 让他开啊
<cfy> Kandu: 哦?硬件没上去,32和64也有差别?
<cfy> Sean^King: 算了,我都那个了....主要我要保持低调....
<Sean^King> cfy: 是的 32和64性能差距很大的
<kiss_kill> 我上网本还是赛扬900 嘎嘎
<cfy> Sean^King: 哦?就是说即使内存没有上4G,64也要好?
<Sean^King> cfy: 一叶卖的是84？
<kiss_kill> 和你们不好比阿 哈哈
<cfy> Sean^King: 84?
<Sean^King> cfy: 就那个burst？
<cfy> 你们这么一说,不禁让我想重新安装...
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯.
<cfy> Kandu: 内存不倒4g,64也有优势?
<Sean^King> cfy: 当然有优势。
<Kandu> cfy: 優勢巨大
<Sean^King> cfy: 关你内存嘛事啊
<cfy> Sean^King: Kandu 额......
<cfy> Sean^King: Kandu 我要考虑重装...
<nixzhu> 有没有手机上能上IRC的软件，java版的？
<cfy> nixzhu: jmirc
<Kandu> cfy: 原來這個站做過評測的，優勢不明顯
<nixzhu> 谢谢
<Kandu> cfy: 去年年末又做了一次，差別出來了： http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<Sean^King> cfy: openvz你重新装也没用把
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么又不明显?
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Phoronix] Ubuntu 32-bit, 32-bit PAE, 64-bit Kernel Benchmarks
<cfy> Sean^King: 我说我的notebook
<Sean^King> cfy: 哦。notebook还是ubuntu吧。日常用
<cfy> Sean^King: no.
<cfy> Sean^King: gentoo.
<Sean^King> cfy: 我的vps也是openvz的 很烦。
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥那个网站喜欢翻页的?
<Sean^King> cfy: 自己能折腾的有限
<cfy> Sean^King: 便宜嘛,我随便用用,要不是不能iptables我也不会换
<Sean^King> cfy: how much？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Sean^King: 35/月,买一年350元
<Sean^King> cfy: 我的$10 per month
<Sean^King> cfy: 速度怎么杨？
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯.如果要这么多钱,我就不玩了....玩不起
<cfy> Sean^King: 我觉得还可以,有人觉得慢,论坛不就是用的?
<cfy> Sean^King: 主要是便宜...
<Sean^King> cfy: 我的vps挂了个博客 然后搞了个vpn
<Sean^King> cfy: 我的在西海岸
<cfy> Sean^King: 不会这些....
<Sean^King> cfy: www.syshacker.com
<Sean^King> cfy: 你可以看下速度
<cfy> Sean^King: Kandu 额......都你们说的....我现在随便搞下vps,然后准备重新安装系统....
<cfy> Sean^King: 我这里完全打开要一段时间,可能我这里网速的关系
<Sean^King> cfy: 哦。我在北京停块的
<cfy> 重装就重装.....
<cfy> 真正实现不再重装......
<Virca862> 看到我吗？手机上来了？
<cfy> Virca862: ok
<RabbitHair> 那个贴图的插件不错啊
<cfy> Kandu: 看那测评,不要活了...赶紧重装...
<Virca862> 手机上感觉很好啊，有问题可以随时交流
<Sean^King> cfy: 评测都是浮云 够用就好
<zhongwen> ubuntu更新文件太巨大了
<kiss_kill> 不是把？
<zhongwen> 每次都下载好几百M
<Virca862> 如何注册改名字呢？
<kiss_kill> 没有吧。我每次更新就50记M
<Sean^King> Virca862: /nick
<zhongwen> 你用手机上的/
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯
<zhongwen> ？
<zhongwen> 那个软件叫什么名字啊
<Kandu> cfy: 你想啊。一個 long long 的加法。 32 位的 cpu，從內存取高32，加到目標內存的高32。然後取低加低，然後把低位可能有的進位加到高32。總共要 5 個指令五次內存訪問。 64 位cpu呢。從內存取數，加到目標數。才兩個指令，兩次內存訪問。差別很大吧。不過最大的是 64 的寄存器多。中間過程都不需要存內存直接存 cpu。32的話，總共沒幾個寄存器，算一ä
<nix> 慢慢就熟悉，谢谢
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Sat Nov 20 15:18:37 CST 2010
<cfy>  
<zhongwen> 我也装一个去
<nsdy> 今天有四条重要信息。。。
<nsdy> 有没有人想听
<nixzhu> http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/virca/ 这个手机上
<wxg> 什么
<nsdy> 1. Fcitx输入法 3.6.4/4.0.0 发布    http://goo.gl/5x4Rd
<cfy> nsdy: 过时了...
<kiss_kill> 早看过了。你out了
<nsdy> 2. MySQL 5.1.53 GA 发布  http://goo.gl/S4cQG
<wxg> out 了
<nsdy> 3. 数据库MariaDB 5.1.51 发布  http://goo.gl/rCgGp
<nsdy> 4. Gnome 桌面图表集：Faenza 0.8 发布 http://goo.gl/4FCxH
<nsdy> 嘿嘿 好了 昨天忘了发
<nsdy> 3和4是今天的
<nsdy> 对了 有没有用netbsd的  netbsd5.1发布了...
<cfy> nsdy: netbsd前景怎么样?
<nsdy> 不给点掌声阿....... 鲜花 掌声 mm们的胸罩 内裤 快来阿
<nsdy> <cfy>做服务器非常好用 精简阿
<jason1999> 无故掉线
<jason1999> 什么原因
<jgjgjgjgj> 谁有天涯的马甲？借个呗
<zhongwen> android有emasc吗
<cfy> nsdy: 嗯.这个好.
<Sean^King> nsdy: netbsd做服务？
<Sean^King> nsdy: 他的优势不在这吧？
<nsdy> <Sean^King>恩 好些做站的都在使用netbsd
<nsdy> <Sean^King>当然更多的是centos和openbsd
<jgjgjgjgj> 为什么不用freebsd
<Sean^King> nsdy: netbsd的优势是再他的网络功能上。
<jgjgjgjgj> freebsd不是很不错吗？
<Sean^King> nsdy: 更多的是被二次开发做软路由之类的
<nsdy> <Sean^King>额 是灵活性和对全平台的完全支持吧
<Sean^King> jgjgjgjgj: vpn用着还可以么
<zhongwen> apt-get install下载的文件都放在哪里啊？
<nsdy> <jgjgjgjgj>freebsd适合当系统使用 作服务器虽然叶很好 但是与netbsd和openbsd想比较就差点了
<zhongwen> 我能不能死删掉啊
<jgjgjgjgj> 还没用，在学校呢，现在不能上网
<Sean^King> zhongwen: install完  就自己删了吧
<zhongwen> 哦
<Sean^King> zhongwen: 没事 strace下看看 呵呵
<jgjgjgjgj> 谁有天涯的马甲呀？
<nsdy> 谁在使用faenza
<jgjgjgjgj> 贡献个呗
<gebjgd> 用什么东西压视频阿？
<jgjgjgjgj> 用DEMO吧，压缩率超高，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> demo?
<jgjgjgjgj> 你没看过demo吗？
<gebjgd> jgjgjgjgj: 我说的是软件
<Sean^King> nsdy: 那个图标 不错
<jgjgjgjgj> 你没看过慧星撞地球吗
<nsdy> <Sean^King>是啊 非常知名的
<gebjgd> jgjgjgjgj: 我是问用什么软件压缩视频
<Sean^King> nsdy: 不过有些大
<jgjgjgjgj> 给你开个玩笑
<Sean^King> 对了 在这里怎么申请频道
<gebjgd> 用什么东西压视频阿？
<nsdy> <Sean^King>一针见血。。。。。
<nsdy> 不过好东西有点缺点也是可以容忍的
<jgjgjgjgj> 压缩是不是加壳呀
<Sean^King> gebjgd: mplayer不是能压缩么？
<gebjgd> Sean^King: gui化的给个
<Sean^King> gebjgd: mpalyer有GUI界面的啊 我记得
<gebjgd> Sean^King: gnome-mplayer没有转换的
<gebjgd> Sean^King: vlc的效果不理想
<Sean^King> gebjgd: 那就不晓得了 去google下把
<jason1999> 经常掉线
<Sean^King> 话说装了那个图标好 怎么用
<lazysnake> 大家用的是什么歌词插件。
<hata> lazysnake: lrcdis
<Gann> 这种课程很热闹啊
<Gann> 能增加凝聚力
<Sean^King> 不听歌曲的路过
<lazysnake> Sean^King: 那你听什么
<nsdy> xxoo
<blu10ph> ...
<Sean^King> lazysnake: 电脑经常静音
<jason1999> 为什么我在pidgin连不上gtalk了
<hata> http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=assets.git;a=blob_plain;f=screensavers/screensaver.htm;hb=HEAD
<hata> chrome os 的开机画面?
<pocoyo> jason1999: 服务器里填 talk.google.com?
<lazysnake> 檼
<lazysnake> Sean^King: 什么情况哦？
<Sean^King> lazysnake: 我喜欢安静 哈哈
<jason1999> pocoyo: 没有
<winxp1> ubuntu administrator和root 有啥区别
<lazysnake> Sean^King: 不是吧。我觉得 你对电脑静音的情况烦透了。XD
<jason1999> pocoyo: 你说是高级里面的连接服务器吗
<Sean^King> lazysnake: 用了ubuntu之后 风扇转个不停 我去
<pocoyo> jason1999: http://i.imgur.com/LTkq5.jpg
<myubuntu> 大家知道不
<myubuntu> ubuntu administrator和root 有啥区别
<lazysnake> myubuntu: 据我的理解root是管理员，但是管理员不一定是root
<myubuntu> 但是administrator是管理员组啊
<Sean^King> myubuntu: 其实ua 感觉没实权
<pys8302> administrators
<Sean^King> myubuntu: root才是王道 ad在linux没地位 呵呵
<myubuntu> 。。。。。。。。。没实权能安装软件和系统上的一切
<happyaron> 一个大系统，root也就几个人
<Sean^King> myubuntu: ua的话 安装普通软件可以
<happyaron> 剩下的都是分管子系统的管理员
<myubuntu> 那哪些软件admin不能做的？
<Sean^King> myubuntu: try it
<myubuntu> ？
<Sean^King> myubuntu: 很多软件你用ua登录的时候 需要用sudo的
<myubuntu> 但是我输入的是admini密码
<myubuntu> 貌似和root没关系
<myubuntu> ?
<myubuntu> 大家知道不？
<monkey1860> 大家好，我是新来的，报个到先
<pocoyo> monkey1860: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Gann> pocoyo: pyfetion很不稳定哦
<ubuntuwinniw> 这里的server是什么啊？
<myubuntu> <Sean^King>？
<ubuntuwinniw> 我想用enpathy连接该怎么设置呢？
<myubuntu> 很多软件你用ua登录的时候 需要用sudo的 ，貌似普通用户连一般软件都不能装啊，就上上网，听听歌吧
<myubuntu> Sean^King
<ubuntuwinniw> ?
<lazysnake> 大家好
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 开个Session讲下网络安全吧
<kylewu> names
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不懂
<ubuntuwinniw> hello everyone
<lazysnake> ubuntuwinniw: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<YiMing> 一直在用gnome,但是很眼馋kde的文件管理器（因为带有tag功能），gtk有替代品么？
<miketang> 可以独立安装的吧
<YiMing> 恩 的却可以 不过我不太喜欢qt和gtk混用 呵呵
<YiMing> 对了。。。qt有没有可以登录qq的方案，几个月前用qtwebkit还登录不了webqq
<miketang> 安装kde后，可以在gnome下使用kde的程序
<winniesun> hi,everyone
<iVIM2> Hi
<ubuntuwinniw> good,empathy is ok
<winniesun> nice to meet u
<Warm_HUG> winniesun: hi
<iVIM2> 请问编译内核参数里面 Device Drivers ---> Block devices如何选择
<gebjgd> YiMing: 混用不混用的有什么关系
<gebjgd> miketang: 可以
<gebjgd> YiMing: web2.qq.com
<YiMing> gebjgd: 这个。。。个人喜好把。。。
<gebjgd> YiMing: 那就别眼馋
<YiMing> gebjgd: 这个可以吗 真的可以吗
<gebjgd> YiMing: 用了好几月了
<YiMing> gebjgd: 。。。
<YiMing> gebjgd: 哦。。那我试试
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i81443
<hata> git 可不可以提速
<winniesun> 大家好
<pocoyo> winniesun: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<winniesun> pocoyo:呵呵
<niub> winniesun:问你个问题
<winniesun> niub:好的
<tusd> winniesun:zai?
<tusd> winniesun:hi
<lazysnake> ubuntu is the best os ever
<gebjgd> lazysnake: bullshit
<lazysnake> gebjgd: <--- CDICT5英汉辞典 --->bullshit< bull.shit ><<名词>>胡说, 瞎扯, 乱讲<<感叹词>>胡说! 乱讲! 废话!
<lazysnake> 废话!:-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: crap
<lazysnake> gebjgd: <--- 朗道英汉字典5.0 --->crap*[kræp]n. 废物, 废话vi. 掷骰子
<missing> 还有吗?
<lazysnake> 8-)
<lazysnake> http://imagebin.org/124058 :-D E17
<nsdy> msn终于恢复了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 丑
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 据说e17有自己的systemtray
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 是有。但是它不买帐
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不能用？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 部分不能用
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 对于什么的不支持？
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 寻花问柳
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你这个是stalonetray？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 又好了。哈哈
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 对于你的评价我向来是反着听的
<gebjgd> gebjgd: 我是说你的tray和e17不配
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 哦。已经换了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 截图
<missing> tray就没个好的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 先发个帖子 哈哈
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=304824
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 小女子求助：我发的图片桌面右边显示时间等信息的是什么东西？
<missing> gnome kde除外
<gebjgd> missing: tint2
<missing> gebjgd: 哦,这个我始终放不到底部,所以不要
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 合体了。哈哈http://imagebin.org/124059
<gebjgd> missing: ??
<gebjgd> missing: 什么放不到底部？
<missing> gebjgd: 就是那个位置我配置在底部,它不听话
<gebjgd> missing: 我的没事阿
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> missing: 2台机器都没有问题
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 现在好点了
<missing> gebjgd: 我的就有事啊...
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 但是图标大小不一
<missing> 现在很久没有试试了
<lazysnake> 说明你的配置有点问题所
<gebjgd> missing: 删出.config/tint2的配制
<gebjgd> missing: 就好了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 图标。不知道在哪修改
<missing> 好的,有空我试试
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 另外e17的tray我觉得还是大
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 都说合体了。还管它
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 把taskbar弄小点看看
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 要多小pix
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 和tint2默认一样的大小
<Sean^King> 我用ubuntu 双核cpu 有一个一直是100%
<lazysnake> 30
<Sean^King> 风扇转个不停
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 32不行。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 截图看看
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 32了的话，天气和什么的都看不清
<pellicon> 大家好
<pocoyo> pellicon: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 删除天气
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/124060
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 恩。秀气精致很多了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我要天气。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 有conky呢
<lazysnake> gebjgd: conky is dead.
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 为毛？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: conky的伪透明被e17枪决了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 哈哈
<hceasy> 光盘..光盘.....
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 继续tint2.无视之
<hceasy> 谁有官方的光盘
<hceasy> 我要收藏
<happyaron> 收藏的不给。
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 就一张
<hceasy> 我都舍不得去申请
<Gann> 对了，ubuntu的资金不是只够10个发行版本吗？现在已经开发10个版本了
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你说错话了。哈哈
<pellicon> 现在的人们都用什么OS
<pys8302> you?
<hceasy> 从初中第一个suse开始就是硬盘安装的
<Sean^King> Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<Sean^King> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<Sean^King> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<Sean^King> 	imlib_context_free();
<Sean^King> 	With the parameter:
<Sean^King> 	context
<hceasy> 光盘
<Sean^King> 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<^k^> Sean^King:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hceasy> 光盘
<cfy> Sean^King:
<pys8302>  ^k^: 说得好
<pys8302> 哈哈
<pellicon> .g ubuntu
<pys8302> flood
<pellicon> .h
<hceasy> 谁有多余的光盘
<hceasy> 官方的
<kiss_kill> 其实简单的，找个1G的SD卡，写进去 就能硬盘安装了
<pys8302> 为什么要官方的
<hceasy> 收藏
<pys8302> 现在装基本是硬盘安了
<Sean^King> http://code.bulix.org/09brig-78844?raw
<happyaron> hceasy: 找去过release party的人要吧。
<Sean^King> 帮去看看 conky错误
<hceasy> 第一次接触linux就是硬盘装的
<happyaron> 10.04的全国一共发了不到200张。
<pys8302> 偶是8.04的
<Sean^King> hceasy: 第一次的linux 是机器预装的 2002年
<lazysnake> 汗
<pys8302> 不知被我踢到哪去了
<lazysnake> happyaron: 那定了多少
<Gann> 我想请问一下，我要调用另一个1.py里面的一个函数，要怎么调用？
<pellicon> 教程里面有
<Sean^King> Gann: import进来呗  哈哈
<happyaron> lazysnake: 250CD，发了差不多200
<Gann> Sean^King: import 1.f()?
<Gann> Sean^King: import 1.py?
<lazysnake> Gann: 有没看过Wallproxy的python 版嘛
<Gann> Sean^King: 是这样import吗
<Gann> lazysnake: 没有啊，能提供一下下载地址吗
<Gann> Sean^King: 是这样的吗？  import 1.py  然后再用里面定义的函数？
<hkuieagle> Gann, import 1
<Sean^King> Gann: 我只能给你说用import的方式 具体怎么用 你是不是应该google下呢？
<Gann> hkuieagle: 谢谢了，是否1要和这个编辑的程序在同一个文件夹里？
<Gann> Sean^King: 很多具体用法根本没办法看到啊
<YiMing> happyaron: 在国内发盘的事情是国内的爱好者来作还是官方直接发的
<Sean^King> Gann: :-) 你可以看看 dive into python
<happyaron> YiMing: 在shipit.ubuntu.com上是官方的，我说那200c
<happyaron> 200CD是本地的。
<Gann> Sean^King: 好的，我下载一下
<happyaron> 但是盘是官方的。
<hkuieagle> Gann, Current dir or in the PYTHON_SEARCH_PATH
<YiMing> happyaron: 哦 好的
<pellicon> YiMing:你在那里申请的就从那里发
<YiMing> 对了 在shipit上订的话，象到北京大概需要多久能到
<kiss_kill> 1周左右。但是邮局有丢失光盘的可能
<YiMing> 这么快 我还以为得几个月呢 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 联邦快递
<kiss_kill> 不会很慢
<YiMing> 哦
<happyaron> kiss_kill: 哪里是feedex
<kiss_kill> 一般情况下 超过1个月，基本上没什么指望
<happyaron> kiss_kill: 都是tnt的。。。
<kiss_kill> 哦 哦 记错了
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<happyaron> tnt船运。。。
<YiMing> 那我现在就去订一张10.10的 哈哈 把我的机子升升机
<kiss_kill> 以前追版本定，现在很少定了 呵呵
<pellicon> 定一张做几年就好了，多了也没有用
<pellicon> 做纪念
<kiss_kill> 2年阿
<pocoyo> 请问一下 non-free AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx, r7xx display driver 这几个系列的驱动 包括 ati Xpress 200M 这个么? 怎么查
<kiss_kill> 普通版本不是之支持1年吗？呵呵
<pellicon> thinkpad X100系列能装ubuntu么
<pys8302> 不就一张光盘么
<hceasy> 光盘
<flh> pocoyo: r7xx 是不是用来hdmi?
<hceasy> 光盘
<hceasy> 官方的光盘
<hceasy> 谁有
<pys8302> 你现在不会装系统不
<pellicon> 有谁用thinkpad的
<hceasy> 收藏
<pys8302> 会装就行了，不要麻烦人家了
<pityonline> ubuntu 有个联系人管理的不软件，叫啥来着？
<lrf0808_> 大家好！很长时间没有来这里了！
<pocoyo> lrf0808_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hceasy> 安装的话完全不需要外部设备
<lrf0808_> pocoyo: 这是什么？
<Sean^King> 买个光雕刻录机 自己刻呗
<Wm> 机器
<hceasy> 用了这么久,还没收藏过一张呢
<pocoyo> flh: 我也不知道哇.
<hceasy> 官方的
<hceasy> 意义不同
<Sean^King> 我有一张早期版本的
<iyten> 我有张7.04的
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你想多了。
<lrf0808_> pocoyo: 这个我已经下载过了！
<hceasy> 要,连包装也快递过来
<Sean^King> 应该比704还早
<pityonline> google contacts 导出的联系人好像有点儿乱
<iyten> 6.06？
<iyten> pityonline: 雷鸟客户端可行不？
<lazysnake> 要是有什么意思估计找04年的吧。似乎是04年出的
<pys8302> 我刻一个，喷个漆给你，你出运费
<MaskRay> 'log
<Sean^King> 改天回去我看看 很早了
<hceasy> <pys8302> ....
<pityonline> iyten: 太大了
<lrf0808_> thunderbird客户端还不如Mail Google Web页面做的方便
<pityonline> iyten: 找到了 osmo
<hceasy> 光盘
<hceasy> 官方的光盘
<hceasy> 有了快递给我
<hceasy> 谁有
<pys8302> flood
<Sean^King> 我的应该是03年的吧。
<hceasy> 嫉妒我打字快不是?
<Sean^King> 或者02的 在老家
<iyten> 03年ubuntu出了？
<hceasy> 哪有那么早的
<Sean^King> 忘记了  很早了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 出来来反驳 lrf0808_ 。。。哈哈
<hceasy> 你自己yy出来的吧
<pys8302> 视觉骚扰
<lrf0808_> 为什么？
<lrf0808_> lazysnake: 我怎么了？
<Sean^King> 过年回去看过就知道啥版本了
<hceasy> <pys8302> 哈哈
<lazysnake> lrf0808_: (18:23:19) lrf0808_: thunderbird客户端还不如Mail Google Web页面做的方便
<pys8302> hceasy:  我有windows1.0的，你要不要
<pys8302> 古董版
<hceasy> 吆喝到有人给我我就不刷的
<lrf0808_> lazysnake: 我自己的体会就是这样阿！
<hceasy> hceasy: 我有
<hceasy> 我有dos1.0的
<pys8302> windows的
<pys8302> 1.0的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: ???????????
<hceasy> 联想机器自带的驱动光盘上集成的
<hceasy> 反正就是dos
<pys8302> 怕你 了
<hceasy> 系统崩溃时翻腾出来过
<pys8302> 软盘的，要不要
<Gann> lazysnake: 请问，py-gtk2有没有汉语教材？
<hceasy> 哈哈 我小学二年级都用95了
<Sean^King> hceasy: 您多大啊？
<Sean^King> hceasy: 小学2年纪。。。
<lazysnake> Gann: 不知道。
<hceasy> 我有打孔纸带 你要不?
<hceasy> 19
<Gann> 谁能推荐一个好的py-gtk2中文教材？
<flh> gebjgd: 来这不到半个月，厌腻了
<hceasy> 光盘 继续寻找光盘
<Sean^King> :-) 起社区求吧
<pellicon> flh: 你来这里干吗的
<YiMing> hceasy: 这位兄弟咋不自己定一个呢
<hceasy> 这里效率高
<hceasy> <pellicon>
<YiMing> 。。。这样
<hceasy> <YiMing> 申请光盘是会被鄙视的
<hceasy> 会被tjjtds
<YiMing> hceasy: 为嘛会被弹
<flh> pellicon: ？给您问住了
<pellicon> hceasy: 为什么会被鄙视
<YiMing> hceasy: 我就不理解了
<lazysnake> 论坛上面那些随机命令是哪个写的啊。好强哦。
<hceasy> 再说了,社区进一次都刷我好几十k流量
<pellicon> hceasy: 你在哪里阿？流量这么贵
<hceasy> 这个月就剩十五兆了
<hceasy> 郑州,手机一个月就一百兆
<Sean^King> 无线上网看av流量是不够用 省着点吧
<pys8302> 一百兆，多少RMB
<YiMing> 晕死。。。给一百兆流量阿 你看看河北那才30M
<Sean^King> hceasy: 话说去收一张 ip4的套餐卡吧。
<Sean^King> hceasy: 600元5880的话费 每月1g流量 900分钟电话
<hceasy> 申请光盘是组织给出的钱,人家不容易,光盘都是给没条件刻录的人用的
<flh> 有没有朋友自己从网页的天气页面上sed 出自己的气象到conky?
<hceasy> 一个月十六块,一百流量一百二短信,带来电显示,两毛一分钟
<pys8302> 十六？？不是吧
<flh> 哪位朋友自己写conky的天气脚本？
<hceasy> 应该是一个月八块
<YiMing> hceasy: 我觉得挺便宜了你们那里
<pys8302> 是啊
<hceasy> 因为动感地带存三月送三月
<Sean^King> 我知道获取脚本咋写 怎么放conky里不懂
<hceasy> 存六月送六月
<YiMing> 真便宜
<hceasy> 五一十一都有这个活动
<flh> Sean^King: 对名字打，
<flh> Sean^King: 对名字打 $color5${execi 3600 /home/flh/shdir/天气脚本 }
<pellicon> 相当便宜
<Sean^King> flh: ？
<pys8302> hceasy:联通的？
<flh> Sean^King: 我发现读取天气，晚上和白天不一样，有点问题
<hceasy> 我存了五十,这<hceasy> Sean^King:
<YiMing> hceasy: 你用手机上的？用的什么客户端软件还是浏览器
<hceasy> 移动的
<zkwlx> 帅哥们推荐个浏览器，寒假要用3G上网，1G一个月啊，要有效控制流量的
<hceasy> 客户端游览器都可以吧
<Sean^King> flh: 实时天气预报吧
<hceasy> 我用客户端
<flh> Sean^King:是的，你给我指点下，好不好？
<YiMing> hceasy: 我的诺基亚自带的就不行，uc貌似也不给力
<flh> Sean^King:我只有一行，比较长
<YiMing> hceasy: 啥客户端阿
<hceasy> <YiMing> jmirc
<Sean^King> flh: 网站的信息是动态的 那白天和晚上就不同呗
<hceasy> 你的手机应该可以
<pys8302> java 的？
<YiMing> hceasy: 哎。。。那个在我这里跑不起来。。。
<hceasy> 我的是ppc专用的
<flh> Sean^King:我上网看，晚上是8度，而conky却是白天的9度，
<hceasy> mirc试试
<Sean^King> flh: 多长一次抓一次啊？
<hceasy> 你诺基亚什么型号的
<YiMing> zkwlx: dillo貌似很省流浪 但是脚本支持不好 排版也不好 看个新闻，wiki啥的还行
<Freebuilder> 肉片果不如末入汤有味
<YiMing> hceasy: 我呀。。。最便宜的。。。2322c
<Freebuilder> 难怪有些家长为孩子弄汤用的是肉末
<dawnfantasy> eXopeth, 。。。。
<zkwlx> 实在不行只能W3M了
<dawnfantasy> 好久没见拉
<YiMing> zkwlx: 用dillo还是比w3m方便点
<hceasy> 来我这里,二百七买个a1200 moto就可以
<YiMing> hceasy: 我靠。。。这么好
<hceasy> 六百就可以买到跟我的一样的手机
<flh> Sean^King:sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g'  /tmp/101210802.shtml?from=zhejiang | sed -n '165p;136p;138p;144p;146p;184p;185p;190p;191p;193p;194p;208p;214p;217p;236p;242p;245p;260p;266p;269p' |sed -e 's/\s*$//;s/^\s*//' |xargs -n5 |sed 's/日出日落时间//g'
<hceasy> 多普达838
<YiMing> hceasy: 回头换手机旧区你们那里了
<Sean^King> hceasy: 啥地方啊  手机真便宜
<YiMing> hceasy: 真不错
<hceasy> 未来有希望装上安卓的系统
<YiMing> hceasy: 你说的是移动营业厅那种买的机子把
<YiMing> hceasy: 店子里应该不会这么便宜把
<flh> Sean^King: 网页是：101210802.shtml?from=zhejiang
<hceasy> 二手,水货,国产机批发市场
<Sean^King> flh: 你那个网页是从哪个网站抓的？
<YiMing> hceasy: 是不是那个27市场
<flh> Sean^King: 是啊，那样不就实时了？
<hceasy> 不是未来有希望,现在我手机上就是微软安卓双系统
<hceasy> <Sean^King>
<YiMing> hceasy: 哦。。
<hceasy> 二七的往南来
<Sean^King> flh: 要不你就 cron里写个下载页面的脚本 然后conky里读你下载的
<hceasy> 通讯大世界那一片
<YiMing> hceasy: 往南来？啥意思
<YiMing> hceasy: 哦。。。
<hceasy> 你是哪里人?
<YiMing> hceasy: 河北人 去过一次郑州
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 真想买了还是我帮忙吧..
<hceasy> 那么远
<Sean^King> flh: 明白我的意思了么？
<flh> Sean^King: 明白
<YiMing> hceasy:好啊 到时候就找你帮忙了 呵呵
<Sean^King> hceasy: g7你们那卖多钱啊
<hceasy> 那里是个手机批发市场.鱼龙混杂
<YiMing> hceasy: 我经常去江苏，能路过你们那里
<hceasy> 神马个g7
<Sean^King> hceasy: 谷歌的
<hceasy> 没见过
<lrf0808_> 有做C语言的吗？
<hceasy> 柜台太多了
<hceasy> 从来没有转完过
<hceasy> 回头帮你瞅瞅
<hceasy> 跑题了....
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘
<YiMing> 哈哈哈
<Sean^King> hceasy: 我的摔坏了 现在用的手机 三星 718+ 不好使
<hceasy> 官方的光盘
<hceasy> 谁有官方的光盘
<liukai> 我有
<liukai> 不是官方，戴尔的
<hceasy> <liukai> 带包装快递给我行么?
<hceasy> 我要官方的那种
<gebjgd> hceasy: 我有官方盘
<liukai> 就一张，收藏用呢
<hceasy> 收藏
<hceasy> ....
<liukai> 你也收藏吗
<hceasy> 我想收藏
<gebjgd> hceasy: 510
<dapeng> 晚上是不是有讲座
<gebjgd> 704 804
<hceasy> <gebjgd> 你要也收藏我就不跟你抢了
<happyaron> dapeng: y
<gebjgd> hceasy: 不收藏
<hceasy> 八点讲座
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=292472 :-D
<hceasy> <gebjgd> 那就带包装给我邮递过来吧
<gebjgd> hceasy: 你掏邮费
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 怎样在Ubuntu环境下编辑C#和ASP.NET
<hceasy> -_-!当然了....
<gebjgd> hceasy: 先交邮费
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> ems
<happyaron> gebjgd: 货到付款
<happyaron> gebjgd: 多简单
<silverzhao> 郁闷丫，现在免费ssh是越来越难找了！
<gebjgd> happyaron: 没有这说
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> hceasy: dhl
<gebjgd> hceasy: 特快的话估计600元人民币吧
<gebjgd> hceasy: dhl express
<silverzhao> 大家有没有什么好的推荐丫？
<hceasy> <gebjgd> .....
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 你要ssh干嘛？
<silverzhao> 用google。
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 用google
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 就是翻墙对吧？
<hceasy> <gebjgd> 是不是要亲自坐飞机给我空投过来????
<gebjgd> hceasy: 那就更贵了
<hceasy> .....
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 其实我只是想用google的，可是它总是被reset，实在欺人太甚！
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 你有什么好的建议吗？
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 我可以帮你开个vpn
<lazysnake> 我也要
<pys8302> silverzhao:我也想上youtube
<iVIM2> silverzhao: https://www.google.com
<silverzhao> Sean^King: vpn好象是全局的吧？
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 是用linux么？
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 是的。
<iVIM2> silverzhao: Google SSL
<Sean^King> silverzhao: :-) 我优化了的 国外走vpn 国内走本地
<silverzhao> google ssl总是有时不灵的，郁闷！
<hceasy> 我还是偷渡到那个什么国家找那个大款买张吧,没准还会给我报销回来的路费
<hceasy> <pys8302> ipv6
<Sean^King> https 被大墙重定向的 呵呵
<iVIM2> silverzhao: 这是因为DNS欺骗，你把hosts改下，encrypted.google.com的地址映射到www.google.com的IP
<Emnkcn> 各位，能收到我的消息吗？
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 能
<iVIM2> silverzhao: 首先上http://www.google.com/ncr
<Emnkcn> 哦，谢谢，第一次用konversation
<iVIM2> silverzhao: 然后https即可
<silverzhao> iVIM2: 这个我知道，主要是有时https也不行的。
<pys8302> hceasy:ipv6?
<hceasy> 光盘 官方的光盘 谁有多余的 我要收藏
<pys8302> 啥用
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 谢谢你了！不过我还是想要个免费的ssh，前一阵用的cjb，最近不行了，郁闷！
<Emnkcn> 早说，我今天下午刚发出去几十张
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 我去帮你开个 你试试
<hceasy> <pys8302> 恩 那个什么gw6c的软件
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 这样……好的，多谢你了！我试试！
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 官方的
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 给你开个ssh吧
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 好的，多谢多谢！
<Emnkcn> hceasy，对，就是官方的，SFD的礼品
<Freebuilder> gvim 有菜单，vim 没有，emenu 太难用了。vim 有菜单插件不？
<Emnkcn> hceasy，我去找找我这里有没有
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 给我也发张...
<iVIM2> Freebuilder: vim哪里不好？
<flh> Sean^King: 谢谢，我让conky启动时，删除/tmp 那个网页，再wget sed 就同步了
<Emnkcn> hceasy，ubuntu没了，只有一张红旗了……
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 呜呜...
<gebjgd> hceasy: 那东西有什么可值得收藏的？
<hceasy> 继续吆喝
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 私聊我
<hceasy> 用了好长时间了,从初中用的第一个suse就是硬盘安装的,从来没有拥有过光盘
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 找找你发出去的那几张,谁不用了统统给我发过来
<hceasy>  包装纸也不能少
<Emnkcn> hceasy，我晕……我在学校大厅发的，都不认识啊
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 浪费啊,,,,,
<hceasy> !%8
<hceasy> $%&()~!@)#&$#(
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 没事 很高兴能帮到你 呵呵
<tcpct> 有多余的10.10官方也给我来张
<blu10ph> ...
<Emnkcn> hceasy 不浪费啊，我们在那里展示linux，拿光盘的都是有兴趣的
<Emnkcn> 我只有10.04LTS的，没有10.10……
<hceasy> 赶紧,快点写个失物招领
<hceasy> <Emnkcn> 哪一版都可以
<Emnkcn> 我建议你去www.qdlg.net收购……
<hceasy> 纯粹收藏
<hceasy> .....
<Emnkcn> 那个是我们学校论坛，坛子里的常客肯定有人领到光盘了
<lazysnake> 自从用了linux，觉得windows安装杀毒软件简直就是XX
<hceasy> 平时没事人谁申请啊,这里才有希望
<Emnkcn> 嗯……早一天上来你就有了
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 那光盘能卖钱？
<Emnkcn> 超不过10块吧……
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘 谁有多余的官方光盘  我要收藏
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 噗
<pys8302> 哈哈
<bruce> hi 怎么能找到 ubuntu mplayer list?
<Emnkcn> 不过你要是寄的话，从欧洲到中国的邮费肯定很贵，浪费……
<iVIM2> 杀毒软件好
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘 谁有多余的官方光盘  我要收藏!
<hceasy> 所以申请的画话很划不来
<hceasy> 每张五欧元 也就是五十块
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘 谁有多余的官方光盘  我要收藏
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘 谁有多余的官方光盘  我要收藏!
<hceasy> 光盘 光盘 谁有多余的官方光盘  我要收藏
<ipodtun> 想做个live cd，大家给推荐个软件
<hceasy> dd
<hceasy> <ipodtun> dd
<ipodtun> hceasy: 软件名字吗
<hceasy> 恩
<lazysnake> orz
<ipodtun> hceasy: 谢啦
<hceasy> 是条命令
<hceasy> 有个软件是dd for windows
<liukai> 我想问个问题，我现在没windows来，但是同学们让装系统的时候怎么把iso写道U盘啊
<hceasy> linux 直接用dd这个命令就可以了
<ipodtun> hceasy: 官方CD可以在社区申请啊，从荷兰寄过来，免费的，就是可能会浪费社区的基金，你可以捐点钱，多有意义
<liukai> 是让我用dd吗
<ipodtun> hceasy: 有能定制live cd的软件吗
<hceasy> 你定制什么系统
<gtolden> 小弟有个问题：现在我的一个装有ubuntu的移动硬盘损坏，本来250G识别为2TB，一个分区都看不到。怎么办
<ipodtun> hceasy: live cd ，ubuntu的
<silverzhao> 郁闷！我5月份申请的10.04到现在还没见到呢。
<ipodtun> gtolden: 修复下分区表试试
<hceasy> <gtolden> 哇哇哇哇 你赚大发了
<Freebuilder> silverzhao, 莫非是抽奖寄送的？
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 考虑debootstrap
<Tell360>  ;)
<hceasy> <ipodtun> 直接dd到分区就可以了啊
<gtolden> ipodtun:testdisk不太会用啊，扫描了半天没结果
<Tell360> qt4-x11
<Sean^King> gtolden: 你买到极品了 哈哈
<hceasy> <ipodtun> 我的启动u盘就那么做的
<ipodtun> MBR最多支持2T，应该是MBR坏了
<silverzhao> Freebuilder: 不是，是我自己申请的。
<gtolden> ipodtun:sudo parted -l显示移动硬盘 错误: /dev/sdc：未确认磁盘标签
<ipodtun> hceasy: 好的，我google一下把
<Tell360> 有谁编译过qt4-x11?有问题请教.
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 速度还好么？
<iVIM2> gtolden: sudo fdisk -l
 * jimmyxu_ 囧…刚忘了向nickserv验证了
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 很快！
<ipodtun> gtolden: 用DG修复下磁盘错误，再重建分区表
<ipodtun> gtolden: 不过得在win下
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 今天有朋友说慢 呵呵
<gtolden> ipodtun: 有什么替代软件吗？
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 因为我主要是看看网页的，所以没有觉得慢了。
<iVIM2> gtolden: 要做什么
<gtolden> 修复mbr
<iVIM2> gtolden: install-mbr
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 那就好。我买的vps之后 一直利用率不高
<gtolden> iVIM2: 终端下？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 你自己能重新进么？
<silverzhao> Sean^King: 利用率不高？是指用的人少吗？
<iVIM2> gtolden: sudo aptitude install mbr && install-mbr /dev/sdX
<wzssyqa> Destine: 不能，重新进就给哭脸看
<ipodtun> gtolden: 我就用过这个，全名是DiskGenius，挺好用的，市场上买张XP安装盘，里面的dos工具箱里很多修复分区的工具，也可以试试
<lazysnake> Sean^King: 你可以卖vpn帐号啊。哈哈
<Destine> wzssyqa, 你应该可以让chanserv解啊。
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 我就挂个博客在上边  搞了个openvpn服务器
<wzssyqa> Destine: 我不会。。。
<Sean^King> lazysnake: :-)  没想到过卖。
<Destine> wzssyqa, 哦，那不好玩了。
<iVIM2> gtolden: sudo aptitude install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX
<ipodtun> 系统管理下的启动盘创建器是不是用来做live cd的
<silverzhao> Sean^King: lazysnake说的你可以试试，我看到网上有不少人在卖vpn的
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 那个是用来制作安装的LiveCD的
<Tell360> 有谁编译过qt4-x11?有问题请教.
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 其实是syslinux
<jimmyxu_> silverzhao: 感觉卖VPN比较没前途，除非质量很高…
<gtolden> iVIM2: 谢了，我试试
<iVIM2> ipodtun: isolinux
<Sean^King> silverzhao: 呵呵。没那个精力。卖不到几个钱
<ipodtun> iVIM2: live cd还有很多种吗
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 啥叫质量高呢
<Tell360> tor是否彻底和谐了?
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 可以自己制作阿
<lazysnake> 记得testdisk也能修mbr
<ipodtun> iVIM2: 我要重装xp，想做个live cd，到时侯修复引导用
<gtolden> iVIM2: install-mbr: Failed to open /dev/sdc: Permission denied
<jimmyxu_> Sean^King: 各运营商的速度、SLA、以及连接方式、等等…
<iVIM2> gtolden: sudo
<silverzhao> 嘿嘿，其实我对这些也不懂的，反正只要自己能方便地用上google就行了。
<ipodtun> iVIM2: 有这种软件吗
<gtolden> iVIM2: 啊呀，忘了……
<iVIM2> ipodtun: XP的LiveCD?
<iVIM2> gtolden: 我这里是直接在root里面做的，所以不需要
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 呵呵 前阵子尝试自己写客户端 后来放弃了
<gtolden> iVIM2: install-mbr: Error reading /dev/sdc: Input/output error
<ipodtun> iVIM2: ubuntu的，我重装XP后，ubuntu肯定就引导不了了，到时侯用live修复引导
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 只要安装盘就能修复grub
<lazysnake> gtolden:  记得testdisk也能修mbr
<iVIM2> ipodtun: 不需要特制什么东西
<jimmyxu_> Sean^King: http://yegle.net/2010/05/19/compile-openvpn-2-1-1-in-windows/
<ipodtun> iVIM2: 我按网上的试了不行，好像10.04的可以，10.10的不行
<gtolden> iVIM2: 请问是那个选项？我试了几次，他扫描超过100%还在扫描
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 这个我知道的 太老了 我自己的路由一千多条呢 这版本不支持
<gtolden> iVIM2: 况且识别为2T，够扫描的
<Gann> 我调用另一个.py程序里的函数，就是不行啊
<jimmyxu_> Sean^King: 挂VPN之后1k条很正常吧…
<iVIM2> gtolden: fdisk?
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 要实现智能选线 配置文件里要很多条 而这个版本的 不支持那么多
<jimmyxu_> Sean^King: 自己patch它…
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 有空了再搞吧。平时没多少时间折腾这个 想吃免费午餐的人 是不会怕麻烦的 呵呵
<Tell360> 我回去休息了...
<jimmyxu_> Sean^King: 反正现在就是纯自用…
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 纯自用 加送朋友用 呵呵
<gtolden> ipodtun:  到底如何修复mbr呢？
<dawnfantasy> 有没有方法，在网线插上后自动启动dhcp？
<jimmyxu_> dawnfantasy: NetworkManager?
<pys8302> 有哪些人能上youtube.com的
<dawnfantasy> jimmyxu_, gui的不合适
<gtolden> pys8302: ipv6能上，但是只能看一次
<dawnfantasy> 网线插上后，有什么反馈信息的，hotplug？还是？
<ipodtun> gtolden: 用这个软件DiskGenius，进入这个软件后会自动检测磁盘错误，点击修复即可，然后看看分区有没有问题，有问题就在工具下选择重建分区表。
<pys8302> gtolden:求教程
<Sean^King> jimmyxu_: 不过你给的那个文章的版本还算新  我去看看  thx
<jimmyxu_> dawnfantasy: nmcli?
<gtolden> pys8302: 算了吧，这样用也很不爽
<gtolden> pys8302: 搜索youtube ipv6即可
<gtolden> ipodtun: 谢谢，看来只好下线回windows了
<dennis___> ipv6什么时候才能走进ADSL呢
<dawnfantasy> aptitude 没找到这个。
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 不会太快
<ipodtun> gtolden: win就这么点作用了，:-)
<jimmyxu_> dawnfantasy: network-manager 里的貌似，不过没用过…
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 嗯 2015年不知道行不行
<dennis___> gtolden: 你的ipv6用不了吗
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: CERNET2现在是很大了，不过电信联通之类的估计得等墙
<ipodtun> language packs
<ipodtun> language packs 里面中文是不是zh
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 据说墙对ipv6无效啊,
<dennis___> JIM
<Emnkcn> zh_CN吧？
<Emnkcn> 还有个zh_TW是繁体
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 要有效起来很快的，不知道为什么那群人懒得弄
<ipodtun> Emnkcn: 没有
<ipodtun> Emnkcn: 只有zh，看来应该是了
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: ipv6默认就支持ipsec?
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: IPsec和IP版本无关…
<Emnkcn> 只有zh那就绝对是了
<Emnkcn> 问个弱智问题……有没有什么方便的方法添加用户名？就是类似<ipodtun>这种
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: ipv6下,ipsec是强制实施的.
<ipodtun> IRC里面吗
<Emnkcn> 对，我用的konversation
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 似乎没有强制吧…
<Sean^King> dennis___: :-)  现在ipv6基本就科研网再用 国家没想着墙呢
<ipodtun> Emnkcn: 这个还真补清楚，我用的xchat，登录的时候可以填用户名的，随便填
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: IPSec是IPv6的一个组成部分,IPv6 的节点必须支持IPSec.在IPv4上可以使用 IPSec,但并不要求强制IPSec,
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 对，强制支持，但不强制使用
<Emnkcn> <ipodtun>，呃，我不是这个意思，我是说输入一句话的时候，前面加个前缀，表示是跟谁说的，比如这句话前面的<ipodtun>
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 哦,明白
<dennis___> 那我们肯定就不会使用了.
<jimmyxu_> Emnkcn: ip<tab>
<ipodtun> Emnkcn: 哦，打个首字母然后用TAB会自动补齐
<Emnkcn> ipodtun: 好了，谢谢！
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: ipv6+dnssec 对互联网的安全还是很有帮助的
<ipodtun> Emnkcn: 设置里面有个昵称自动补齐，如果不行就看看设置里面设置了吗
<happyaron> dennis___: v6据说已经被攻破
<happyaron> dennis___: 没意思了。
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 这俩不搭界啊… ps DNSSEC 是需要所有 resolver 都去支持的
<Emnkcn> ipodtun: 嗯，可以了，谢谢啊
<happyaron> dennis___: 国内dns没有dnssec，所以也扯淡。
<dennis___> happyaron: 这么厉害
<Sean^King> happyaron: v6的协议 还一直在变。
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 以后都会逐步部署的吧
<happyaron> v6系统比v4复杂很多，而且也没有那么多能用的地址。
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 任不重而道远……
<happyaron> 十年之后还是扯淡。
<jimmyxu_> 2000::/3
<dawnfantasy> 还是说MM好，，
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 嗯 是的,好的东西我们就是很难用上
<blu10ph> ...
<Sean^King> 唉。后来很少关注这玩意了
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 6in4 将就着用吧…
<dennis___> happyaron: ipv6的地址不是说很多很充足的嘛?
<dennis___> happyaron: 资料上说,地球上的每一粒沙子都会得到一个ipv6地址,:-)
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 老大准备改topic吧…
<happyaron> dennis___: 那是扯淡
<Sean^King> dennis___: 是很充足 但是在天国。
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 单播地址只是 2000::/3
<hceasy> IDENTIFY 是验证nick的么?
<dennis___> Sean^King: 天国申请不积极,
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 一般小 ISP 拿 /32，公司拿 /48，家庭拿 /64
<yumao> yumao
<happyaron> dennis___: 申请也没用。
<happyaron> dennis___: 一共能用的就没多少。
<Gann> happyaron: import 8 提示错误
<happyaron> Gann: python不会的支持你一下。
<Sean^King> 互联网in 天国  只是一悲剧
<jimmyxu_> dennis___ happyaron: 其实只有前 64 位能分配吧，后 64 位是给 ND 留的
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 嗯,太遥远,能有个broker偶尔用用就行了
<Sean^King> Gann: 地址要给对
<Gann> lazysnake: 老大，import 8提示错误
<happyaron> dennis___: 今天这个地址污染了，明天那个地址map掉了，后天地址要和mac绑定了。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: mac是64位的，如果要实现就只有64位
<dawnfantasy> 这里还举行课堂了？。真高级
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: ND是什么
<lazysnake> lazysnake: 晕哦。您问错人啦。
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 邻居发现
<dennis___> happyaron: MAC再与身份证绑定,
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 似乎规范里就是这么要求的…
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 嗯
<Gann> 我明明在当前目录里有这个程序的，但是不呢给你import
<Emnkcn> dawnfantasy: 我就是偶然在论坛看到这里有论坛才过来的，还有8分钟……
<happyaron> 那就没多少了。
<dawnfantasy> 赞¬
<happyaron> 都是成数量级地把各种地址无用化了。
<dawnfantasy> dennis___, 你一定是局里出来的。。。
<jimmyxu_> 现在 和.net 之类的 ISP 相当大手大脚…
<dawnfantasy> 居然要求MAC实名制！！
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 有NAT，ipv4可以不淘汰
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: APNIC 的 v4 本来就少，现在亚太就是靠 NAT 撑着呢= =
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 哦 neighbor discovery?
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 中国每个人有0.6个ip，美帝一个人好多ip
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: 对的
<dennis___> dawnfantasy: 哪个局?
<dawnfantasy> 具体哪个高层，我不知道＠＠
<lazysnake> Gann: 是不是哦。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 买个burstnet vps 都给俩v
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 上次记得哪里开会谁说手里有一个B来着…
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 买个burstnet vps 都给俩v4
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 啥？
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 然后有人评论米国的互联网大会你手里有几个C都不好意思拿出来…
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: burstnet vps能给俩ip，就说明不缺ip，哈哈
<jimmyxu_> 嗯国外的IP一般$1/mon，国内的能有几千/mon…
<dennis___> jimmyxu_: 晕啊,B的现在没剩多少了吧
<dawnfantasy> 是阿，而且加IP 很便宜的
<dawnfantasy> $2-5/mon，如果没记错
<jimmyxu_> dawnfantasy: $1是最多的
<dawnfantasy> 哦，看来又降价了
<jimmyxu_> dennis___: http://ipv6.he.net/statistics/
<dennis___> 国内机房,增加一个IP,要1000RMB/Year
<happyaron> dennis___: 那还有流量费。
<happyaron> dennis___: 收双份流量费
<iyten> 8点了
<jimmyxu_> 其实国内有v6 connectivity的本来就少
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 老大今天谁讲呢？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: Destine
<hceasy> 还有几分钟开始讲课
<Emnkcn> 期待
* jimmyxu_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset |今日IRC课堂主题：如何进行自由软件本地化 |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊 |日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<lubcat> 正好吧。
<jimmyxu_> 额到点了貌似…
<dennis___> hceasy: 好的
<hceasy> 到点了
<jimmyxu_> Destine: ping
<Destine> jimmyxu_, 在～
<pityonline> 开始吗？
<jimmyxu_> Destine: 八点了呢…
<happyaron> pityonline: y
<Gann> lazysnake: 今天谁主讲？
<pityonline> happyaron: good
<Destine> 大家好，今天我要讲的东西是自由软件的本地化。
<lazysnake> Gann: 不知道
<dennis___> 坐在板凳上等着
 * happyaron 好像主讲人的lag比较大
<Destine> 上次去过北航的朋友应该听过了我的一个关于l10n的讲座。
<Destine> 我发现这个东西讲理论没有什么作用。
<Destine> 所以今天就直接讲讲实战。
<Destine> 经过今天的这个讲座，大家应该就可以直接参与自由软件的中文化了。
<Destine> 首先，要说明一下，我用gnome做例子，没有其实kkde，tp的意思，大家改怎么做还是怎么做。
<happyaron> pys8302: +1
<Destine> 想试试gnome的可以follow一下。
<Destine> 首先讲讲原则：
<Destine> 1.质量优先。
<Destine> 请尽量不要去翻译自己不熟悉的东西。
<Destine> 用什么就翻译什么最好。
<Destine> 用evolution的就翻evolution，当然，这是个伟大的工作，evolution是个很大很大的玩意儿。
<Destine> 如果有耐心，尽量静下心来阅读与工作和翻译内容相关的文档。
<Destine> 我一会儿会往邮件列表发一个比较有用的几个文档的列表，大家可以做个参考。
<Destine> 2.请不要使用在线翻译工具，比如google translate之类的东西。
<Destine> 在学校的同学可以使用学校提供的各种数据库做参考。
 * happyaron 邮件列表 https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-zh
<Destine> 比如british national corpus，大不列颠百科全书等等。
<Destine> 不在学校的可以使用wikipedia，answers.com，等等。
<Destine> 请一定注意资料来源的可靠性。
<Destine> 使用在线翻译工具，比如launchpad的，就可以开始工作了。
<Destine> 如果不使用的，就有以下几个事情要做。
<Destine> 1.sudo aptitude install gettext
<Destine> 安装gettext工具集。
<Destine> sudo aptitude install poedit
<Destine> 安装poedit，不喜欢命令行的朋友推荐使用这个。
<Destine> 能用命令行还是gettext好。
<Destine> dennis___, 是的。
<jimmyxu> wars: 换成 apt-get
<happyaron> 10.10默认没有aptitude，可以用apt-get
<happyaron> hceasy: Destine 一个。
<happyaron> hceasy: 我们帮忙打杂
<Destine> 现在开始进入翻译流程。
<Destine> http://l10n.gnome.org/register/
<jimmyxu> wars: sudo apt-get install gettext
<Destine> 没有在damned lies上注册过的请现在就可以注册。
<Destine> 然后去邮箱激活一下。
<Destine> dennis___, 那就去注册就好了。
<Destine> http://l10n.gnome.org/login/ 注册完成后，或是已经有账户的朋友，请登录。
<Destine> dennis___, 密码注册。
<Destine> openid的注册现在有bug，请用密码注册。
<Destine> 登录后的页面右上脚有自己的名字。
<Destine> 请点击自己的名字，然后选择加入团队。
<Destine> 我们的团队是Chinese(China)
<Destine> lubcat, 是的。
<Destine> dennis___, 是的。
<Destine> lubcat, 没有这个。
<Destine> 目前最需要人手的分支是http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/zh_CN/gnome-extras/ui/
<Destine> 打开这个页面，是一长串可供翻译的东西。
<Destine> 请务必记住尽量翻译自己熟悉的东西。
<Destine> 点击自己喜欢的的东西的名称，然后就是它的页面。
<Destine> 页面上的百分数表示翻译的进度。
<Destine> 绿色是翻译完成的，紫色是需要review的，红色是没有翻译的。
<Destine> 以http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/anjuta-extras/master/po/zh_CN为例
<Destine> POT 文件 (134 条消息) — 更新于 2010年11月01日 14:42
<Destine> 已翻译： 93% (125/2/7)
<Destine> 前面分别有一个图标，右键单击然后令存为。
<Destine> po是这个文件的翻译。
<Destine> pot是这个文件的作者新出的模板。
<Destine> 在翻译之前需要把它们进行合并。
<Destine> dennis___, 是的，两个文件都要下载。
<Destine> 合并的命令是msgmerge -U *.po *pot
<Destine> 请注意.pot一定要放在后面。
<Destine> 然后用poedit打开这个文件。
<Destine> 现在就可以进行翻译了。请注意在翻译之前把这个文件占用掉，以免别人和你做重复劳动。
<Destine> 占用的方法是在选择占用此文件并进行翻译。
<Destine> 然后点击提交。
<Destine> dennis___, 编辑.po文件。
<Destine> 然后就可以开始进行自己的翻译工作，翻译的具体事项我一会儿会在邮件列表里跟大家贴链接，也欢迎大家到irc里来询问。
<Destine> 翻译完之后在刚才的页面选择上传新翻译，然后提交自己的翻译就可以了，会有reviewer来对你的翻译进行审核，committer来进行提交。
<Destine> 翻译的准确性需要慢慢提高。
<Destine> 建议在遇到问题的时候多问，多钻研文档。
<Destine> 这就是整个翻译过程。
<Destine> 好了，现在是提问时间。
<wars> 个人感觉翻译很简单
<wars> 一门语言的话
<fracting> 请问在launchpad翻译平台上,如何快速找到一个要翻译的字符串?比如我某个软件的"文件"菜单误翻译为"件文",我如何最快地定位到那个文件呢?
<happyaron> wars: :( 那你错了
<Destine> wz
<wars> why？
<wars> 为什么？
<happyaron> wars: 你做上了就知道了。
<lainme> 一般下载的时候不是更新好的么？我每次合并都没有改动的
<Destine> wars, 如果翻译很简单，学翻译的孩子还靠什么吃饭。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 好
<wars> 恩 haw-haw！
<jimmyxu> wars:  很多上下文要处理的吧…… haldonn
<vicwjb> 翻译不简单，因为要根据软件判断语义，当然这是界面，文档的话就更难了
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ^
<winniesun> 翻译完之后，只要上传po文件是吧？
<Destine> 翻译既要忠实于原文，又要在语境中灵活运用，是非常复杂的事情。
<Destine> 一个发行版能不能让普通大众接受，翻译是个门槛。
<iVIM2> happyaron: make-kpkg --bzimage编译后X启动鼠标、键盘无效，为何？
<vicwjb> 有时为了一个词怎么翻译要纠结好长时间
<iVIM2> 计算机翻译？
<wars> 我要加入
<Destine> 毕竟不是每个人都能没有障碍地看英文。
<happyaron> winniesun: 正确
<Destine> 软件的作者，维护者都非常重视翻译。
<pityonline> Destine: 我看英文，大都是障碍……
<happyaron> iVIM2: 没有出国此种问题。
<silverzhao> 大家觉得import from 怎么翻译呢？我最近纠结着这个问题。
<happyaron> silverzhao: 语境。
<iyten> 导入？
<jimmyxu> silverzhao: 从 %s 导入？
<vicwjb> 可以借助计算机翻译，但是最终结果还是要人来确定的，机器翻译只是能大概提供个思路
<pityonline> silverzhao: 导入唄
<Destine> 很多国家还有基金会出前专门做翻译。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 是否是旧版本的udev和2.6.36冲突？或者我什么东西没有编译进入
<wars> 我感觉看英文障碍不大
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不知道
<Destine> wars, 看着不大和翻着不大是完全的两回事。
<fracting> launchpad翻译平台上,一个软件可能会拆成多个包,有时候查找一个字符串要找很多个包才找的到,比如这个我就找了很久才找到: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+pots/output-stream/zh_CN/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%E4%B8%8D%E5%AD%98%E5%9C%A8
<happyaron> wars: 很多人要追求“完美中文界面”
<jimmyxu> wars: 您试着全文翻译一篇维基条目就知道了 :)
<wars> 就是有点枯燥
<jimmyxu> wars: 能看懂和能翻译出来要求的水平有差异
<wars> 意思我能全部明白
<happyaron> wars: 能看懂和能翻译出来，查很多。
<wars> 恩
<iVIM2> happyaron: 在终端下可以用键盘，到了X就不行了
<happyaron> 差很多
<silverzhao> 它是一个二级菜单，import from ，然后是file, web^
<iyten> 翻译后怎么知道自己翻译的那部分确实翻译的好了   或者就是说翻译的到时候怎么知道结果
<hceasy> 英文不太好,能帮上什么忙?
<lubcat> 枯燥。。
<huangg> 。。
<jimmyxu> silverzhao: 导入来源？
<winniesun> 谁能把launchpad的方法传给我呢？我来晚了没看到
<winniesun> 就是之前聊天记录
<iVIM2> wars: 英文障碍极大
<iyten> silverzhao: 导入或者打开 即可
<jimmyxu> Destine: 要不您再讲讲 LP 吧…
<lainme> iyten: 什么意思？如果审核通过会由提交者提交
<iVIM2> wars: 譬如Linux编译参数
<wars> 以后多多讲讲翻译的事  我想试试
<mandelbrot> 请问加入翻译需要什么条件么
<happyaron> winniesun: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<vicwjb> wars: 翻译起来还是很有意思的，就比如我翻译的一个kde4的麻将游戏，我要上网找麻将的规则的中英文对照，要学习好多东西 ，麻将的规则类似正则，还要去研究哪个规则是咋回事，才能贴切的翻译出来那条规则是啥意思。。。
<iVIM2> wars: 没有一个中文文档我几乎无法编译
<dawnfantasy> winniesun,   日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<happyaron> mandelbrot: 仔细看文档，照着知道做就可以
<silverzhao> 本来应该是”从……导入“，不过这样就和后面的file什么的连不上了
<dawnfantasy> 其实有的时候，翻译是学习的过程:D
<wars> 我看书一般就是看英文版的
<micheal> 大家好，请问怎么用grep匹配a并过滤a*呀？
<pocoyo> micheal: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iyten> silverzhao: 那就打开
<pityonline> happyaron: 那个注册页面上openid填啥？
<hceasy> 英文不太好,能帮上什么忙
<wars> 偶尔还学点法语
<dawnfantasy> 单纯匹配a？
<jimmyxu> pityonline: 用密码，不用OpenID
<winniesun> 呵呵，个人觉得翻译是学习英语的好机会，我会把方法传到学校论坛的
<pityonline> jimmyxu: 我以为跟 LP 上一样……
<silverzhao> iyten: 这个不错！
<hceasy> 提问的时间过了?
<lubcat> 嗯。
<fracting> @happyaron launchpad上一个软件可能分成多个包翻译,搜索的时候只能一个一个包搜,有没有什么好方法快速定位到某个字符串?
<happyaron> hceasy: 可以提。
<happyaron> fracting: 不到launchpad上翻译。
<happyaron> fracting: 去上游
<dennischang> jimmyxu: 我用webchat登录,经常莫名的就收不到消息了.
<Destine> 没有做过翻译想做的可以看这个文档：http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/l10n-gnome-org.pdf
<hceasy> 我说我英文不太好,可以帮上什么跑腿的忙?
<silverzhao> 这个翻译的irc地址是什么丫？
<yumao> 有人用飞信吗
<fracting> @happyaron 但是有些软件好像就是直接托管在launchpad上翻译的?比如scilab
<jimmyxu> dennischang: webchat 和网络质量关系挺大
<micheal> 大家好，请问怎么用grep匹配a并过滤a*呀？
<pocoyo> micheal: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> hceasy: 翻译和平时的英文，关系不是成正比的。
<YiMing> 现在国内作本地化尤其是Linux本地化这个行业，就个人职场发展方面怎么洋
<vicwjb> 其实参与翻译很简单的阿，对于一个新的翻译者来说，reviewer是很宽容的，会给你很多指点。。所以有时间有兴趣的同学踊跃报名把
<happyaron> fracting: 那没法，是launchpad的缺陷。
<happyaron> YiMing: 没有
<Destine> 马上开始做翻译的请先阅读翻译过程中的注意事项：http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/gnome-translation-details.pdf
<yumao> 哪有10.10的飞信pidgin插件啊
<wars> 记得看精通perl那时就是 手里拿得英文版笔记本上是中文电子版
<hceasy> 哦 那试着翻译几次不就可以了?
<jimmyxu> yumao: 试试openfetion
<happyaron> hceasy: 可以试试 :)
<YiMing> happyaron: 你是说国内还没有这方面的专职人员把
<happyaron> YiMing: 国外也没有。
<hceasy> 哈哈
<YiMing> happyaron: 哦。。
<Destine> 比较系统化的教材有：
<hceasy> 有空了折腾折腾
<Destine> http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh
<Destine> http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/LocalisationGuidezh
<Destine> 已经是translators，想进行进阶学习，想做reviewer，committer的请首先提高的自己的英文翻译水平。
<wars> 飞信终端几个命令搞定
<micheal> 大家好，请问怎么用grep匹配a并过滤a*呀？
<reiv> 个人感觉翻译其实和写作差不多吧。
<pocoyo> micheal: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jimmyxu> micheal: 详细点？
<Destine> 然后阅读下面这个伟大的百科全书：http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/l10n/l10n-guide-zh-cn.pdf
<happyaron> reiv: 我自己觉得也不怎么一样。
<YiMing> happyaron: 那象redhat这样的公司，作本地化的产品是不是会有这样的专职人员呢
<jimmyxu> reiv: 翻译得考虑原作者吧，写作会自由一点
<fracting> @happyaron : 谢谢!另一个问题,社区有没有可能开发接近"所见即所得"的翻译界面呢?比方说,我希望我在使用scilab的时候发现某个菜单翻译错了,可以随时按某组快捷键,立刻切换成翻译状态,直接在界面上修改保存,然后后台自动提交?以前有没有人讨论过这样的想法?是不是因为技术上的原因而没有实现?
<micheal> jimmyxu: 就是提取a过滤abc之类的。
<Destine> 翻译上遇到时间日期的问题，请参见：http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/l10n/GB(T)7408-94.pdf
<happyaron> YiMing: 有一个，和社区闹翻闹了，所有工作都revert掉了。
<reiv> 翻译和写作都是把一个意思表达出来，不过一个是原创，一个是自己理解的别人的东西。
<happyaron> fracting: 没有。
<happyaron> reiv: 这点很同意。
<YiMing> happyaron: 呵呵。。
<jimmyxu> micheal: 还是不明白您要完成什么操作
<happyaron> YiMing: 我就不点名了，那人的翻译让我们火很大。
<YiMing> happyaron: ...呵呵
<wyh> micheal: regexp里面是不是用<>匹配单词开头结尾？试试看
<YiMing> happyaron: 看来要做好这项公作 和社区的合作 也是很重要的阿
<lazysnake> happyaron: 英文差的原因么
<Use-Firefox> 今天谁讲？
<happyaron> YiMing: 是社区主导。:)
<lazysnake> Use-Firefox: 已经过了
<YiMing> happyaron: 恩
<happyaron> lazysnake: 不是，是不好好做。
<reiv> micheal: a*是什么意思？
<lazysnake> Use-Firefox: 现在是提问。
<vicwjb> fracting: 想法很有意思，但是难度很大把，首先这样的翻译质量和你要求的即时翻译会冲突
<lazysnake> Use-Firefox: Destine主讲
<wzssyqa> yumao: 升级pidgin吧
<fracting> @happyaron ,请教一个跑题的问题,星际译王一直不能像windows下的翻译工具那样完美地屏幕取词,据说跟X的实现有关,是不是这样的呢?如果确实是X的原因,那么开发所谓的"所见即所得"的翻译界面可能也会遇到极大的困难了
<wzssyqa> yumao: 那个是pidgin的bug，升级到2.7.5就好了
<happyaron> fracting: 不知道
<micheal> 我用grep找fo，结果中还有fo*一类的，可我要只有fo的行就行了。怎么过滤*fo*一类的词？这个意思。
<iyten> 提问结束了？
<archl> 开始了吗？
<happyaron> iyten: 可以急需提
<jimmyxu> iyten: 还在呢
<fracting> vicwjb:或许我们可以限定这种方式只能用于翻译的"修订",禁止用于初次翻译?
<happyaron> 可以继续提
<yumao> 我的是2.7.5的
<reiv> fracting: 应该是的。windows下面有些情况也不能屏幕取词的。
<yumao> 怎么用飞信插件啊
<winniesun> 很多人翻译一个项目，最后是经过reviewer的审核？
<happyaron> winniesun: yes
<fracting> reiv: 谢谢!
<winniesun> 选择用哪个？
<Use-Firefox> micheal: grep '\sfo\s' # ???
<vicwjb> fracting: 不管是修订还是其他的都需要最终的提交人来提交最终的翻译，也就是说你这种要求和这种翻译机制是冲突的
<Use-Firefox> micheal: g '\sfo\s' # ???
<winniesun> 哦，那怎么做reviewer呢？
<mandelbrot> 对于几乎没经验的新人，想参加，需要怎样做？
<archl> 有经验就可以吧？
<vicwjb> winniesun: æ°´å¹³
<reiv> fracting: X上面有很多方法显示出文字，win32上面貌似用用统一的API...
<Use-Firefox> gettext 吧。
<winniesun> vicwjb:...
<iVIM2> Win32？
<jimmyxu> mandelbrot: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 请看一下刚才的日志吧 :)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<iVIM2> Win32能做什么？
<archl> win32就是windows系统函数？
<Destine> mandelbrot, 没有做过翻译想做的可以看这个文档：http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/l10n-gnome-org.pdf
<winniesun> 怎么申请做reviewer呢？
<vicwjb> winniesun: 水平达到了自然可以申请了 阿  。。
<happyaron> winniesun: 翻译质量好，最后就会被提升为reviewer
<yumao> :-D
<mandelbrot> 好的，谢谢～～
<happyaron> winniesun: 不用申请
<Destine> winniesun, 做translators做得好了自己就上了。
<sp_> 怎么用IRC客户端连接这个网站?
<Destine> sp_, 啥？
<fracting> vicwjb:为什么会冲突呢?如果后台把修订的内容发送给reviewer,不要直接提交,不就可以有人把关了吗?并且可以设定每个用户必需注册才能开启"所见即所得翻译"的功能,这样用户的翻译信用会被记录,故意捣乱的可以ban掉
<YiMing> sp_: 试试irc.freenode.net:6667
<iyten> 一个项目一个reviewer吗？
<happyaron> iyten: 不是
<pocoyo> 错过 MM的讲座了.
<apprtc> 晕, 这个和freenode是连在一起的啊
<happyaron> fracting: 你自己所见即所得，把最后调试好的东西提交上去就好。
<iyten> 很多个项目一个reviewer  那是不是提交上去后 要等很久
<jimmyxu> apprtc: 这个频道就在freenode上的
<fracting> @happyaron 呵呵,我没那么大的能耐,纯意淫而已,见笑了 :)
<vicwjb> fracting: 那么你就不能即时得到你的翻译成果，而且翻译文件会随着软件的版本不停的更新，是不是要为了你这种要求随时更新？如果不随时更新，那么你的意思就少了一大半
<happyaron> iyten: 你指什么项目？
<reiv> review是不是比翻译快呀？
<Destine> iyten, reviewer人比较少，所以时间会有点慢吧。
<Destine> reiv, 不一定。
<iyten> 哦
<blu10ph> 喵呜~
<lubcat> 猫眯到了。。
<vicwjb> fracting: 话说兄弟你的想法真的不错。。可以考虑不上传，最后更新自己的po文件 然后总体提交上去 ，等下个版本更新
<fracting> vicwjb:这确实是个问题.除了所见即所得这种太过理想化的方式,不知道还有没有别的方法可以尽量降低翻译的门槛?我每次遇到一个翻译错误,都需要找半天才找到出处,我想大多数普通用户就算有心帮助翻译(一两个小错误),也会因为太难找到源文件而放弃
<blu10ph> 喵了个咪的~
<Use-Firefox> 额。
<Use-Firefox> 翻译，Locale::gettext(3pm)
<lainme> fracting: 可以提交bug，今天就收到一个直接发送到我邮箱的
<weijia> 两天装有linux的电脑通过网线交换文件，有啥办法？
<vicwjb> fracting: 这也涉及到一个问题，软件除了要能自动读取po文件外，还有write po文件的功能
<wyh1> fracting: 其实Ubuntu里面的程序帮助菜单下大多有“翻译此程序”的launchpad链接的。这就是一个好的入口
<iVIM2> weijia: samba
<soiamso> weijia: python SimpleHTTPServer
<weijia> ssh可以不？
<AleiPhoenix> weijia: scp 命令也可以
<soiamso> weijia: http://www.dujinfang.com/past/2010/5/28/shi-yong-python-simplehttpserver-kuai-su-gong-xiang-wen-jian/
<lazysnake> weijia: python2 -m SimpleHTTPServer
<fracting> wyh1:对,那个确实不错,我一开始就是因为那个链接才知道怎么翻译的 :)不过我第一次使用ubuntu的时候,对ubuntu抱有太大的幻想,所以当我看到"翻译此程序"的时候,真的以为是"所见即所得"的了..
<Use-Firefox> fracting: 额。。。
<flh> 求助：用sed第在行的行首插入空格
<wyh1> fracting: 呵呵。入门了就知道技术上的细节了。哪有那么理想啦。现在的翻译进度已经比较让人满意了。看看十年前……
<flh> 求助：用sed第3行的行首插入空格
<vicwjb> fracting: 对于你的 看法同感，以前还抱怨过。。但是当了解并参与了一下翻译后，发现翻译挺难的。。。。所以这种最用于的所见即所得的想法很好
<iGirl> adagio: 哇,一眼格格都来了
<micheal> 可以了，谢谢刚才帮我的那几位。
<Use-Firefox> flh: sed -e '3s/^/ /'
<adagio> iGirl: 你你你，你是死鳗鱼？
<flh> Use-Firefox: 谢谢
<wars> wars@ubuntu:~$ python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<wars> Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ...
<wars> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 9393
<wars> alias http="python -m SimpleHTTPServer"
<Gann> 请问，你是那个stone吗？
<iGirl> adagio: 哇,没瞎啊,今天
<Gann> 我记得以前有个stone专门高翻译
<archl> 感觉软件翻译更新的非常快啊。。。
<happyaron> archl: 嗯啊。
<Gann> 我还有个建议，希望词典能够多加入这写计算机词汇
<archl> 我的差不多全没了～～～
<Gann> 这样能便利我们翻译
<flh> Use-Firefox: 成功，我网上找来的做法，全失败，教程太老了
<lainme> archl: 是啊。所以装了要翻译的软件也未必有很大用，往往需要最新版
<wyh1> Gann: happyaron正在开发中，期待……
<archl> 噢。实验过了。
<happyaron> 一叶答应重新实现，不知道能不能给忘了，哈哈。
<iBoy> 赫赫
<archl> 不能依赖launchpad
<fracting> vicwjb:我有个折中的想法,就是把launchpad的api和twitter之类的微博结合起来,开发一个推特机器人,自动到launchpad上读取待翻译词条,在twitter上发布,然后follow的人用回复或retweet的方式翻译词条;还可以用特定的命令跟推特机器人交流,反查某句汉语对应的英语.当然这个只是很粗糙的模型,不知道有没有人感兴趣,也不知道到底实不实用
<jgjgjgjgj> 你们都是怎样学英语的？
<iGirl> fracting: 免了,翻墙好麻烦的
<fracting> 然后推特机器人收到翻译者的rt之后又提交回给launchpad
<wyh1> GFW内的网民表示难度较大……
<huntxu> fracting: 反对，显然对follow的人的timeline压力太大
<lubcat> 同
<jimmyxu> fracting: 会spam的
<huntxu> fracting: 不是所有人整天都盯着机器人等着翻译词条的
<id1412> happyaron: 呃，来晚了……今天谁主讲？
<happyaron> id1412: Destine
<Destine> id1412, 我。。。
<id1412> happyaron: 呃……吃饭去了，来晚了……
<soiamso> fracting: 在论坛登录的时候带个带翻译的 CAPTCHA
<reiv> happyaron: 讲课的活动是从什么时候开始的？
<jgjgjgjgj> 你们都有TWITTER吗
<iGirl> 有
<happyaron> reiv: 11月14号左右吧。
<jimmyxu> reiv: 八点
<iBoy> 我没有
<reiv> ...
<jgjgjgjgj> 我去注册个，
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 这样万一碰上复杂的就压力大了…
<reiv> 每天都有？
<kiss_kill> 太麻烦 要翻墙，就没弄
<wars> chromium 翻译 好多都不对 驴唇不对马嘴
<iBoy> 翻墙翻不过去咋整？
 * reiv 无twitter..
<vicwjb> fracting: 其实我倾向于软件本身提供一个翻译的界面，这个界面会自动的生成翻译后的po文件，然后提供一个提交的按钮，提交到翻译平台给reviewer审阅。但是这种方式有个问题就是你的软件的翻译文件版本可能低于翻译平台的版本
<mandelbrot> 也有不翻墙的客户端～～
<happyaron> reiv: 可能今天是最后一天，主席明天有事。下个月还会有这个活动。
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 带个略过的选项
<reiv> happyaron: 不定期的？
<happyaron> wars: chromium由google翻译组管，我们不管。
<reiv> vicwjb: 赞成.
<happyaron> reiv: 以后计划每个月都有。
<iGirl> happyaron: 主席准备讲啥?
<wars> 呵呵
<roylez_> happyaron: 每个月有...你找多少人讲阿
<happyaron> iGirl: Zsh Mutt Xterm 问答
<happyaron> roylez_: 以后每个月一个人，现在这次造造声势。
<iGirl> happyaron: 啊....我只用有xterm
<archl> 讲啥呢。。。Linux的一切。。。都要宣扬出来吗。。。
<lubcat> ..
<iGirl> 一个星期一次嘛,好不好
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 那后天也么有了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 估计是么了。
<Gann> 对了，平时周一到周四，晚上8点是否也有讲课？
<lazysnake> happyaron: 我觉得 可以选择在周末。一周一回。请人就不用这么累了。哈哈。
<happyaron> lazysnake: 一周一会可能都做不到。
<iGirl> 找topic,然后抓壮丁来讲,什么样
<YiMing> 看来今天我很幸运。。好久没上居然赶上讲座了 受益了。。。
<happyaron> lazysnake: 请不到那么多人啊。
<reiv> 周末好。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 其实还是语音的方式好。。文字的这种得盯着。。语音的就可以听着了
 * jimmyxu podcast?
<happyaron> vicwjb: 呃。
<lazysnake> irc没语音吧？
<wars> 语音加文字最好
<reiv> vicwjb: 我觉得文字好。
<kiss_kill> 搞个web房间 哈哈
<lubcat> 字幕流？
<reiv> 语音没法快进。
<wars> 包房
<jimmyxu> 试试像 en 那边一样录 podcast...
<archl> OpenClipArt。是一个自由图像项目。 同样用 Freenode 的IRC服务。 #openclipart
<jimmyxu> 每周一集…
<halida> 这里问大家一个问题, 打算买笔记本, 外出用(比如每周四出来聚会, 以及周末聚会)
<halida> 要求就是能在地铁上看pdf, 聚会的时候可以交流代码(emacs), 以及显示ppt, 还有就是足够小, 足够便宜, 因为用的场景不是很多.
<halida> 看到这个: http://www.360buy.com/product/245166.html# 感觉够用了, 大家有什么建议没有?
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【华硕EeePC 900AX】华硕（ASUS）EeePC 900AX 8.9英寸 Eee系列轻薄笔记本 （N270 1G 160G Linux 黑色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<wyh1> 话说网游的team speaker之类的比较爽……
<archl> 宗旨是创造任何人都可以使用的clip art
<archl> 版画？
<kiss_kill> 我的就900
<jimmyxu> 即时语音的话网速不够就悲剧了，不像纯文字的要求那么低
<kiss_kill> 不过cpu是赛扬900  不是阿同木
<wars> 等待11.04
<kiss_kill> 很悲剧，电脑太热
<apprtc> 据说龙芯的CPU发热量很低
<fracting> huntxu:我是想机器人发送的词条有一定的重复,频率也不用太高,用户也不必专门去翻译,只是在上推娱乐的时候顺手翻译一两条就行,不知道这样能不能达到积少成多的效果 :)
<archl> 语音的话Skype需要电话线那么大的带宽即可。 56K
<kiss_kill> 速度很慢，系统也很楼色
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你准备个，下一轮我请你来讲 ：）
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 233...
<fracting> huntxu:掉线,如果重复发了请见谅
<vicwjb> 其实文字的对讲课人来说累，而且信息量也小，但是语音就不一样。文字的讲课略显生硬，但是语音的就比较生动。。。。你开视频教程，是愿意有语音的还是那种一个txt，拿鼠标在那点阿点的？？
<archl> 记得差不多3KB/s的上传下载速度就可以使用Skype清晰的对话。
<reiv> fracting: 有些翻译看语境的。这个不好处理。
<huntxu> fracting: 想法是好的，问题是推特本来不是用来这么干的
<huntxu> fracting: 而且现成有翻译平台
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我当200了。
<archl> 记录语音的codec是什么呢？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 实在不行就讲mediawiki呗。
<fracting> reiv:这个问题我也考虑过,觉得也是一个很大的障碍
<happyaron> archl: speex
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 讲维基么……
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 可以啊
<archl> archl:thanks
<nprobe> 大家晚上好
<archl> 有人用mumble 吗？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 在这里宣传别的发行版也不介意，只要能学到点东西就好。
<archl> 谁建个服务器？
<apprtc> 那是啥?
<happyaron> 当然win就算了，哈哈
<jimmyxu> archl: 其实觉得即时语音的话倒不如podcast
<nprobe> :-)
<archl> 即时语音软件L
<archl> jimmyxu: 我觉得国人很懒。。。需要指导。。。最好能录音。。。
<vicwjb> 即时语音配合图片配合文字。。绝对可以。。。。。
<fracting> huntxu:可不可以这么说,我们现在的翻译平台还是不够完美,门槛还是太高?这么说应该直接向lanchpad的开发组反映?
<reiv> emacs不能处理即时语音....
<jimmyxu> happyaron: pm
<wars> 我回去睡觉了  886 各位兄弟
<apprtc> 额, 那还不如直接打电话...
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ack
<archl> 晚安。
<nprobe> linux下的应用软件如果能国产化 linux系统将会在中国国内迅速推广
<lubcat> 8
<archl> 不是吧。。。国产化。。。
<jimmyxu> archl: 一个详细点的podcast加上论坛就差不多了，afais
<happyaron> nprobe: 那我就不用linux了。
<apprtc> 变成产品了...
<reiv> 中国特色....
<vicwjb> fracting: 门槛不高，平台有缺陷。。哈哈
<kiss_kill> 中国了，估计到时候都是360  QQ
<nprobe> happyaron,    系统想推广 垃圾软件必须要有
<kiss_kill> 之流，整天窃取用户信息
<archl> 不是那样的。。。国产化的现在已经有很多了。。。
<archl> 还用举例吗。
<jimmyxu> 开源的还是会比较放心吧……
<iVIM2> 360前些天好像很热闹的样子
<reiv> 国产化还是中国特色化？
<happyaron> nprobe: linux不是用来推广的，喜欢用就用用，不喜欢就不用。
<kiss_kill> 到时候又会闭源阿
<apprtc> 其实现在很多配置方面的问题都是字体和多国语言方面的
<haohao> 国产化的linux？红旗？
<kiss_kill> linux里面闭源的东西也不少
<nprobe> 现在linux系统软件  还是国外市场站主流位置
<reiv> 推广还是用好处的...
<apprtc> 功能性没有专门针对国人的
<nprobe> 而国内顶多也就是个外壳
<archl> 功能性的要中国人开发。
<huntxu> fracting: 门槛哪里高了？
<archl> 需要有人付钱吗。。。
<apprtc> 开发个打麻将的...
<reiv> 针对国人开发，拼得过盗版的吗？
<iVIM2> 360对机器够折腾的
<huntxu> fracting: 随手找个项目，动手就可以了
<lubcat> 麻将。嗯中国特色的。
<reiv> 拼得过QQ，360吗？
<haohao> 为什么一定要中国人开发的？
<nprobe> 例如我和某人讲linux的优点 人家就问我一句 能玩QQ斗地主么  我立刻没啥说的了
<archl> 因为中国人之外的不知道。
<happyaron> nprobe: 那就不用呗，呵呵
<gebjgd> nprobe: 你个笨
<happyaron> 自己喜欢就自己用。
<haohao> 要不要戴了三个表的Linux？
<gebjgd> nprobe: web2.qq.com早就能逗地主了
<happyaron> gebjgd: win是天下第一操作系统，哈哈
<archl> linux还是国际化的好。。。。
<jimmyxu> 毕竟linux和w32的哲学就不一样吧貌似
<gebjgd> nprobe: web2.qq.com早就能逗地主了
<lubcat> nprobe: 嗯。同意你是有点笨。
<gebjgd> nprobe: web2.qq.com早就能逗地主了
<reiv> w32是商业软件...
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没斗过
<apprtc> plan9才是天下第一
<happyaron> apprtc: 占有率
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 逗去？
 * reiv 不用QQ好多年...
<nprobe> gebjgd,     是笨了   我不怎么玩游戏的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你我搞2把？
<apprtc> 趋势
 * iVIM2 一直用QQ
<apprtc> 现在那个还没出来呢
<nprobe> 除了拿手机 偶尔玩玩
<soiamso> archl: linux 基本没有本地化
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 也可以啊。不过我喜欢连连看。
<happyaron> soiamso: 有的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 滚。
<happyaron> soiamso: 翻译就是本地化
<archl> soiamso:  Linux没关系，应用软件才是。。。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 大家来打cha也可以
<soiamso> happyaron: 翻译是国际化吧
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 大家来找cha也可以
<happyaron> 本地化和国际化是两个不同的概念，而且国际化完不本地话没有用
<heiher> 有没有人试试那个调度器补丁？
<fracting> huntxu:我说的不确切,赞成vicwjb的说法,门槛不高,平台有缺陷.可能我们关心的点不太一样,我也认为我自己要参与翻译一个项目不难,难的是让一些小众的产品(比如某些专业软件)的用户(不一定熟悉计算机)可以随时对软件的翻译做小改进
<happyaron> soiamso: 国际化是指程序可以被翻译
<archl> soiamso: OOo就有本地化。
<apprtc> 话说我不太喜欢本地化... 能显示中文就可以了, 不一定要到处是中文的
<happyaron> soiamso: 而翻译这个过程，是本地化的一部分
<iVIM2> 不知道这里是否有人编译过Windows内核？我简直不敢想像
<apprtc> 原汁原味
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头
<apprtc> 编译...
<happyaron> apprtc: 按自己喜好定。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 就逗地主
<archl> soiamso: 我使用OOo最多的中文功能就是简繁互译
<happyaron> banban: ban*2好。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 别的似乎没有
<reiv> 要有源代码才能编译》。。。
<banban> happyaron: 看留言
<banban> happyaron: 你不回复我就当你默认了
<soiamso> happyaron: 本地化只的不是翻译，是修改设置吧，与其它地区不一样的设置，入凡文
<heiher> iVIM2: 这里应该没有微软出来的吧，呵呵。
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset. | 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn | 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn | 直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ | 勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://paste.ubuntu.com 图 http://imagebin.ca | 使用机器人请私聊 | 日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<lazysnake> gebjgd: orz。
<soiamso> happyaron: 如
<gebjgd> 腾讯太给力了
<huntxu> fracting: 翻译者的个人信息都会可以在软件里找到，用户能够直接联系的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: webqq都能斗地主
<heiher> 不早就能了嘛。。
<iVIM2> heiher: 你应该知道Microsoft在WindowsNT源代码上面曾经发布过一个严重警告
 * lainme 表示我今天就被联系了
<archl> 恩。我现在已经淡出了。。。还是全英文的好。。。因为世界通用的视频啥的。。。
<heiher> iVIM2: 不知，啥警告？
<gebjgd> heiher: 除了聊天没用过别的功能
<archl> 教程啥的都通用。。。
<reiv> 中文没字体很麻烦。
<huntxu> fracting: 而且如果是用户随时对翻译做改进也会麻烦，比如多个用户对同一词条有不同的习惯，结果很容易是重复的改
<heiher> gebjgd: 哦，我也没有用过，经常看朋友在玩。
<MeaCulpa> GRE 出了啥事情？
<heiher> 有没有人试过那个所谓的调度器补丁？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 用了旧试题
<archl> 说实在话：中文里有很多术语直接为“无”
<MeaCulpa> lainme: o
<lubcat> gre要重考
<archl> 根本无法翻译。
<reiv> 用rockbox,不小心选了中文主题，然后没中文字体，然后悲剧了。最后连电脑，手动改配置文件改回去的。
<iGirl> fracting: 你去看看launchpad看看那个方式好不好在说吧,我觉得那个可以
<huntxu> archl: 因为很多是可以不用翻译的...
<MeaCulpa> 去洗试管养小白鼠的考试
<apprtc> 调度器补丁?
<archl> 我用Google找过很多，全是英文或其他文字的。短语或者wikipedia词条。。。
<iVIM2> 但是Linux内核经常编译
<soiamso> reiv: export LANG=en_US 就可以了吧
<jimmyxu> archl: wikipedia 的请称为条目…
<heiher> apprtc: 就是说能够提升桌面响应的补丁，话说很牛的。
<archl> 写6-10个字母的怎么能不翻译呢。。。
<reiv> soiamso: rockbox是一个音乐播放器的固件...
<archl> jimmyxu: 名称不叫作词条吗。。。
<kiss_kill> heiher: 后来有人辩护了。
<heiher> kiss_kill: 啥意思?
<jimmyxu> archl: 维基上不把 article 称作词条…
<soiamso> heiher: 那个不是提升桌面性能的，lwn.net写的
<hata> bfs?
<kiss_kill> heiher: 那200条代码并不能提高桌面的速度
<heiher> soiamso: ？
<reiv> 在高负载情况改善桌面响应。
<heiher> kiss_kill: 那具体是做啥的？说的那个sheng
<archl> jimmyxu: 我不是指代文章，而是标题。。。
<kiss_kill> heiher: 只能在内核层次上，也就是说只有用终端的人  才有那么点意思，普通桌面用户，那200条代码没有意义
<kiss_kill> heiher: cnbeta上面有
<lainme> archl: 这种就不翻译了，有些可能还没确定出标准，或者找用这方面功能的人，看看有没有什么约定俗成的说法
<heiher> kiss_kill: 你试验了？
<heiher> kiss_kill: 看看去。
<kiss_kill> 没有，没那么无聊
<soiamso> kiss_kill: 有吧，一般编译在另外一个 tty
<heiher> kiss_kill: 哦。
<kiss_kill> 说了，对桌面用户没任何用处
<kiss_kill> 只有使用终端的 有点意义
<archl> lainme:我倒是时有搜到过台湾人的蹩脚说法，但都不成系统。
<huntxu> heiher: 有那么一点效果
<fracting> iGirl:恩,我觉得lanchpad的方式不错,就是还不够完美,比如我前几天使用scilab的时候发现一个翻译错误,上lanchpad找到scilab,https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+lang/zh_CN ,发现scilab的翻译是拆成63个包的,而launchpad自带的搜索引擎每次只能搜索一个包.我用笨方法一个个找,找了几个包后受不了了,重新观察一下launchpad,发现有个链接可以一æ
<soiamso> reiv: 还在嵌入式?
<kiss_kill> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127392.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 驳“200+行Kernel补丁显著改善Linux桌面性能”_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<reiv> soiamso: ???
<reiv> soiamso: 还在搞haskell?
<lainme> fracting: launchpad好像也可以直接下载po文件翻译的？还是po比较灵活，各种顺手的工具都能用上
<Destine> lainme, 可以下。
<fracting> lainme:可以的,我后来就是直接下载po文件的,只不过一开始不知道可以对63个包打包一起下,那个链接不太明显
<archl> lainme:  这样就不能查看别人的意见了。
<archl> 以前的类似词条提示也无法对比。
<archl> 晚安了。我去玩一点Hedgewars然后睡了。
<archl> 哦
<id1412> 求定性：ubuntu是个？？的社区（形容词）
<archl> 看到mumble里了，有 Hong Kong Japan Israel Taiwan的。
<archl> 其他的都没有。
<archl> 日本的是FPS network 好多。
<archl> 全是游戏的。。。晕死。。。
<id1412> 求定性：ubuntu是个？？的社区（形容词）
<archl> 简单
<iVIM2> 复杂
<alvin_rxg> cnbeta 不能评论？
<apprtc> 不能说, 就是不能说, 非常不能说的社区
<alvin_rxg> apprtc: cnbeta 得罪人了？
<apporc> 兄弟们，谁用过xen之类的虚拟软件。
<reiv> cnbeta就是看评论的吧。
<kiss_kill> 要注册才可以吧？
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<apprtc> 没啊, 我是回答上面的问题, ubuntu是一个??的社区
<GUN^ROSE> 你是怎么回答的呢？
<dawnfantasy> 热闹
<kiss_kill> 活力
<apprtc> 不能说, 就是不能说, 非常不能说的社区
<GUN^ROSE> 不能说？
<GUN^ROSE> 无法描述的？
<apprtc> 因为我怎么用ubuntu, 都是同学在用
<apprtc> 不怎么用
<apprtc> 没有发言权
<fracting> 谢谢这几天开讲座和筹备的各位,辛苦了 :) 这几天收获不少
<GUN^ROSE> 哦
<iVIM2> apprtc: 用arch
<kiss_kill> 你一说 是不是就被bs？哈？
<apprtc> BSD...
<apprtc> 没有那么惨吧?
<nerver> 不是说在讲课，已经讲完了？
<apprtc> 什么讲课?
<dawnfantasy> 人家说是20点哦
<apprtc> 你们上IRC用的是什么软件?
<reiv> ERC
<fishoneeyed> apprtc: erc
<Gann> apprtc: 我用emacs
<GUN^ROSE> empathy
<apprtc> 哦
<Gann> erc
<nerver> 刚才进论坛，说是irc在讲课，赶紧进来看了
<apprtc> 我用的konversation
<kiss_kill> 貌似讲完了？
<apprtc> 不知道怎么回复人...一点就私聊了
<nerver> 。。。。
<Nirocfz> nerver, 讲什么课？
<nerver> webchat.freenode.net #ubuntu-cn和这是一个地方？
<apprtc> 应该是的
<apprtc> 我刚刚用qwebirc在这里也看到发的消息了
<vicwjb> apprtc: 建议用quassel
<nerver> 耶，难道我被忽悠了
<apprtc> quassel是啥?
<apprtc> 软件?
<gebjgd> xchat挺好
<gebjgd> apporc: qt的irc
<gebjgd> apporc: 还不错
<apprtc> irssi...
<apporc> 嗯。。。说这个干嘛。
<nerver> 话说我有个问题想问，你们都不用x的，都是cpl的？
 * apprtc test
<apporc> 我想问大家，谁用过xen的，我想请教一下。
<GUN^ROSE> 都是在x底下跑模拟终端的
<iVIM2> xterm
<nerver> 哦，那就好，你们都用的什么终端
<GUN^ROSE> urxvt
<apprtc> konsole
<alvin_rxg> ...evilvte...
<nerver> 那有人用lxterminal吗？
<kdlijian> 请问怎么用mplayer播audio CD？
<gebjgd> nerver: 个人喜好，你想用什么就用什么
<id1412> kdlijian: try smplayer
<kdlijian> id1412: 不用smplayer呢？
<apprtc> 话说有什么终端能一打开就是全屏的?
<dukelec1> 想問大家兩個問題：
<dukelec1> 1>這種形式的聊天容不容易被中、共封鎖？
<dukelec1> 2>怎樣可以支持圖片？雖然協議是開放的，可以加，但有沒有標準？如果亂加的話大家不就對接不上了嗎？音頻也是這樣吧？現在看內地用YY挺火，實在不想大家步qq的後塵啊，有沒有好的、開源的語音羣推薦？
<id1412> kdlijian: 我找找规范
<nerver> 我想问一下lxterminal的配置文件怎么写，因为找了半天找不到
<aass> kdlijian: ……
<id1412> kdlijian: mplayer vcd://track[/device]
<id1412> kdlijian: audio cd也差不多
<UU123> skype呢?
 * qiang_liu8183 hi all
<dreamysirc> 先mount，然后mplayer $mnt这样较好理解
<kdlijian> dreamysirc: 自动mount
<id1412> qiang_liu8183: hi
 * qiang_liu8183 课讲完了？  -_-!
<GUN^ROSE> nerver: lxterminal有图形界面的配制工具啊，没必要手动修改啊
<dreamysirc> lxde的虚拟终端似乎是图形config的阿
<id1412> qia
<alvin_rxg> dukelec1: 这种形式 是指 irc 么？全明文的。开源音频 => sip => ekiga
<id1412> qiang_liu8183: 对……
<nerver> 比如我想修改终端字体颜色，没地方改啊
<qiang_liu8183> id1412: ......
<qiang_liu8183> id1412: 去找log看了
<dreamysirc> check仔细点 应该有的
<kdlijian> 可是我的机器怎么没有/dev/cdromX?CD转几下就停了，totally.
<id1412> qiang_liu8183: 我正在整理log，过两天你下pdf看吧
<pavel2006> 。。
<qiang_liu8183> id1412: 好，辛苦了
<id1412> qiang_liu8183: :)
<alvin_rxg> nerver: 既然用 lxterminal，还是推荐你用 gnome-terminal，都是基于 vte 的，功能还强大
<dukelec1> alvin_rxg，irc我剛接觸，不是很熟它的方式。不過現在急需一款開源的語音聊天的羣代替YY，你說的sip我也有所耳聞，但具體怎麼實現呢？多謝。
<nerver> 有个lxterminal.conf的文件，不知道怎么写，官方也没介绍
<qiang_liu8183> id1412: 那你继续，我论坛灌水区了......
 * qiang_liu8183 bye all
<id1412> qiang_liu8183: :)
<alvin_rxg> dukelec1: 装 ekiga，启动，帐户，注册，登陆……然后添加对方的帐户，就可以了
<nerver> <alvin_rxg>我感觉lxterminal还是要快不少
<alvin_rxg> nerver: 那你就用 vte 吧，那些所谓的包装都不要了，就更快
<dreamysirc> 其实roxterm和sakura都很是优秀
<dukelec1> ekiga支持羣聊語音？每次都要手動添加用戶？
<dreamysirc> 其实那些term都没啥会会多少的……
<alvin_rxg> dukelec1: 对方帐户只要添加一次就可以了呀，保存到本地的
<nerver> 那我还是用rxvt算了，这个我还熟点
<gebjgd> dukelec1: 群语聊？
<dukelec1> 是的，羣聊語音，代替YY的。。
<gebjgd> dukelec1: yy是什么？
<alvin_rxg> dukelec1: sip 或者 skype，都不错的
<nerver> 咋弄出声音？
<dukelec1> 內地用的比較多，就是一個房間，大家一起說話，一起討論問題。。
<nerver> xchat应该不支持语音吧？
<apprtc> irc可以语言吗? 没听说过..
<dreamysirc> 大家一般用什么整理笔记呢？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc: txt
<dukelec> 抱歉，剛纔掉綫了。
<nerver> 什么事笔记？
<zhaoxuhua> chromium有没有什么鼠标手势推荐
<dreamysirc> ……对不起我没讲清楚……
<gebjgd> zhaoxuhua: 没有鼠标首饰，有鼠标戒指
<dreamysirc> 一般是学习笔记
<Lsong> Chromium 官方有意个扩展
<Lsong> 支持的
<Lsong> 但是 只支持Win
<nerver> 我都是直接写在本子上的
<dukelec> 大家继续推荐语音群聊的方法呀。多谢。。
<dreamysirc> 感觉chromuim内置少的东西太少，换chrome扩展会较多
<nerver> 电脑有时死机，但笔记本永远不会消失
<Lsong> 面向的群体不同吧
<id1412> never: why？
<id1412> nerver: why?
<Lsong> Not Why!
<nerver> <id1412>什么？
<dreamysirc> 写在啥本子的呢，我以前用的是vim或是rednotebook，但似乎格式很……
<alvin_rxg> id1412: 他说的一个是 laptop, 一个是 notebook
<id1412> nerver: 笔记本也会死机……
<id1412> alvin_rxg: 呃，是我理解错了……
<zhaoxuhua> Smooth Gestures  我用的是这个
<nerver> 额，喜欢用笔写在纸质上的感觉
<gebjgd> nerver: 整个扫描仪
<nerver> 自己写的，很有成就感，呵呵
<Lsong> 所以说 纸食物发被替代的。。
<Lsong> 额。打错字。。
<nerver> <Lsong> 哥们，你打字太快了
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 魚的淚
<Lsong> 我再次证明 纸无法被替代。
<dreamysirc> 太深了  “纸食物发被替代的”
<id1412> Lsong: 所以说 ，纸品无法被代替？
<zhaoxuhua> 但缺点右键被替换掉了，双击右键才跳出菜单
<nerver> <Lsong>恩
<zhaoxuhua> 我的问题谁解决一下呀
<nerver> 我就讨厌看电子书
<Lsong> 以前喜欢，但是现在不行了。
<zhaoxuhua> firefox的鼠标手势就正常的
<Lsong> 还是手里捧着书感觉好
<id1412> zhaoxuhua: easystroke
<flh> alvin_rxg: ♫
<nerver> 什么是鼠标手势，我好像从来没用过这些东西
<flh> alvin_rxg: ♫这个符号打不来，复制下来了
<alvin_rxg> o
<dreamysirc> firefox用vim的扩张更好
<Jagdwurst> ♫ Amarok: By The Bank of Yi Li River《伊犁河畔》
<Lsong> 我不是很喜欢鼠标手势。。
<Lsong> 感觉很麻烦。。
<nerver> 你们真的在语音聊天？怎么弄得
<nerver> 我在想leeaman是不是在这里面呢
<zhaoxuhua> d1412 easystroke 全局的吧，要耗资源的
<id1412> zhaoxuhua: 但是全局可用。vbox都行
<dreamysirc> stroke那是拖拽不是手势吧
<MaskRay> RavenChan: Windows NT 6.1 Opera
<nerver> 讲课已经开始了吗？
<id1412> nerver: 已经结束了
<nerver> 。。。。。
<banban> del  爱老虎油
<nerver> 晕
<id1412> banban: i love you ,too
<zhaoxuhua> 再问个问题，怎么安装图标集
<Lsong> 表白了么。
<nerver> 光天化日之下。。。。
<banban> id1412: :)
<id1412> banban: :-*
<dreamysirc> 一般gtk的下载theme然后修改。gtkrc2就好了
<banban> id1412: :-[
<id1412> banban: :-[
<dreamysirc> qt的直接在管理器中安装
<applepoint> 请问，debian源里的内核太旧了，哪里可以有最新内核的源呢？
<applepoint> 我是testing
<LeithWong> applepoint: 可以自己去官方的镜像去下
<nerver> 不知道
<YiMing> Jagdwurst: 请问插入播放曲目是怎么弄得
<applepoint> LeithWong: 应该是一样的
<nerver> 好像用arch就没这些事
<dreamysirc> 去kernel。org下载
<id1412> nerver: yeah
<dreamysirc> arch的kernel更新太快了
<LeithWong> 还行 别用test的就好
<nerver> <LeithWong>恩
<nerver> 现在感觉还是arch简单好用
<Jagdwurst> YiMing: 自己写插件,或者用 pidgin 之类现成的插件. 实际上 irc 里没人愿意看到这些信息 ;P
<dreamysirc> 我没开test debian就有开
<LeithWong> nerver: 同感 自从换了这个 就没变过了
<YiMing> Jagdwurst: 哦。。。
<reiv> 最近给umpc装了arch，感觉不错。
<dreamysirc> 一般自己编译内核 然后就删掉旧的内核 以后就不用升级内核了
<reiv> 就是装的过程有些曲折。
<nerver> 我第一次装arch的时候就没成功
<nerver> 联网的问题
<YiMing> 哎。。。有人在本子上装过Meego了么
<id1412> nerver: 路由+adsl，比较轻松
<id1412> YiMing: 安过，引导失败，放弃
<Jagdwurst> YiMing: 装个 fedora , 然后 yum install @Meego
<nerver> 现在还是sudo pppoe-satrt
<YiMing> id1412: 可惜了。。
<lazysnake> 和亞丁灣星門
<nerver> start
<YiMing> Jagdwurst: 看来f和m还有些渊源来？
<Kandu> reiv: 你的 umpc 型號D[D的[4~？
<reiv> nerver: 我用的是sd8686的网卡，arch不直接支持。
<reiv> Kandu: eking i1.
<Use-Firefox> 有没有用jekyll 的？
<reiv> Kandu: psb的显卡，libertas的网卡...
<reiv> 就是个悲剧。用默认的libertas驱动会死机。
<Kandu> reiv: thx
<nerver> 什么牌子？
<nerver> 我总感觉上网本山寨
<reiv> 而且装的过程中在分区那一步挂掉了。然后手动分区，手动mount，继续下一步....
<reiv> nerver: 深圳的。用了1年了。今天被我彻底拆开了一次。
<flh> 问下：在自己的电脑上，这个#ubuntu-cn 能不能修改为：ub-cn ?
 * MeaCulpa 超喜欢Big Show
<apprtc> 简写?
<flh> 问下：在自己的电脑上，这个#ubuntu-cn 聊天室名 能不能修改为：ub-cn ?
<Use-Firefox> 有没有用jekyll 的？
<apprtc> 那ub-cn怎么办?
<nerver> <reiv> 和你相反，我装得时候，不能手动用cfdisk分区，只能自动分区
<flh> apprtc: 是简写的意思
<apprtc> 那要是真有ub-cn这个频道呢?
<Use-Firefox> 有没有用jekyll 的？
<id1412> 谁的pidign 飞信从 插件还能用？
<sam_010203> 除了ibus 還有哪些繁體輸入法？？？？
<nerver> 飞信为啥不在手机上用
<id1412> nerver: 你飞信插件能用吗？
<gebjgd> sam_010203: 薩姆？ fcitx
<gebjgd> id1412: openfetion
<reiv> nerver: 我是在外面用fdisk分好的（已经装了gentoo了，arch的分区是原来的win32分区）。
<reiv> nerver: 整个过程是在gentoo里面chroot的。
<sam_010203> 呵呵  Sam    我覺得samu很傻
<nerver> 我好像没装飞信，pingin，qq，我用手机
<sam_010203> 呵呵
<sam_010203> 呃   fctix , 還有其他的嗎？
<nerver> <reiv>gentoo，安装简直是噩梦
<gebjgd> sam_010203: fcitx还不能满足你？
<nerver> fcitx和tint2完美冲突
<sam_010203> 哈哈哈哈。。。。  什麼都滿足不了我。   lol
<sam_010203> tint2是甚么？
<reiv> nerver: 感觉装gentoo比装arch方便...
<gebjgd> nerver: 4.0没事了
<Eua> 呵呵
<reiv> nerver: 自从用awesome后，放弃了tint2和xfce的组合。
<flh> reiv: awesome这个东西很难用啊
<nerver> <reiv>安装费了我一天，安完了，感觉好累，就不想搞了，就删了
<sam_010203> 有誰在用ibus???
<id1412> gebjgd: openfetion不行，发送超时，而且cpu100%
<nerver> <reiv>我是openbox+tint
<reiv> flh: 以前用过xmonad，wmii等...
<flh> 在自己的电脑上，这个#ubuntu-cn 聊天室名 能不能修改为：ubucn ?
<reiv> nerver: gentoo的选择多，USE超赞。
<gebjgd> id1412: 我一直在用，没有这个问题
<sam_010203> -.-
<__kenny__> flh, please yourself
<reiv> nerver: 感觉arch的PKGBUILD没ebuild好用。
<reiv> nerver: xfce4的thunar很给力。
<flh> _kenny_ 你好
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Jagdwurst> 最给力的还是 dolphin..
<reiv> flh: 这个应该是软件相关的，服务器这边的名字应该不能改。
<nerver> 我的就是openbox+thunar
<Use-Firefox> flh: 估计是要看客户端
<Use-Firefox> Jagdwurst: 最给力的是zsh
<Sean^King> ubuntu           useradd添加用户 默认不创建家目录的啊
<flh> Use-Firefox: 自己的客户端改
<Jagdwurst> Use-Firefox: 看,跑题了吧 :P
 * reiv 同意zsh给力。
<nerver> <reiv>其实我想用pcmanfm的，但是就是搞不定自动挂载
<flh> Sean^King: useradd -m -G dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,video,plugdev -s /bin/bash yourname
<reiv> 我都是写在/etc/fstab里，然后手动执行mount的。
<nerver> <reiv>好烦啊
<YiMing> 对了fcitx相比ibus有什么优点？
<Sean^King> flh: 我知道那样是可以的
<nerver> <YiMing>我感觉ibus好用
<Sean^King> flh: 我是说默认。redhat是直接创造家目录的
<Eua> ibus好像会出现cpu100%
<reiv> nerver: 平时都terminal，就习惯了。
<flh> Sean^King: 没有用过redhat
<YiMing> nerver: 我是很喜欢ibus的i功能键
<Sean^King> flh: 看来我还得修改下useradd的说
<nerver> <YiMing>不过我用的fcitx
<YiMing> nerver: 晕。。为啥用那个阿
<Eua> 我好像一直都是这样，所以我改用fcitx了
<Jagdwurst> 不会配置 fcitx 字体的飄过
<nerver> <YiMing>因为fcitx相对小些
<__kenny__> YiMing, i用什么用？
<gebjgd> 从来没配制过fcitx字体的路过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不知道怎么设置备用字体
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道什么是备用字体
<nerver> <YiMing>而且我总感觉py会带来些稀奇古怪的问题
<Eua> 为啥我的ibus老出现cpu100%
<YiMing> __kenny__: 1010带的那个版本，输入i的话有些小公能，比如字符话，计算之类的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 文泉驿里没有的字,到其他字体中找
<kiss_kill> 恩 恩
<nerver> <Eua>py的问题哦
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不用温泉驿
<YiMing> nerver: 对了，ibus是不是只有gtk版的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那用啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: Stheiti
<Eua> fcitx从来没有出现过这种情况
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 世界上没有一种字体是全的
<applepoint> 请问怎么调解屏幕亮度？哪个软件？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我是说中文
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: mac里的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 很全
<nerver> <YiMing>不知道，好像是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是中文
<YiMing> nerver:哦。。。
<__kenny__> YiMing, ibus能不能不全英文单词？
<nerver> <Eua>因为fcitx不时python的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所有 truetype 的字体都有文件大小的限制
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不可能有全的字体
<YiMing> __kenny__: 这个不太了解
<kiss_kill> applepoint: 你笔记本的快捷键就可以
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所以必须有备选字体
<applepoint> kiss_kill: 不行阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 试试看
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你那里𣬠𣬶两字能显示吗
<nerver> 其实ibus cpu100%升级一下python就好了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 来几个需要备用字体的字
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可以
<kiss_kill> applepoint: 那你就到电源管理里面搞搞
<applepoint> kiss_kill: 我用的debian
<kiss_kill> applepoint: 不好意思，我没接触过  呵呵
<Sean^King> nerver: 是么？是python的原因？
<nerver> 恩
<kiss_kill> 明天和一楼的人家理论
<YiMing> ibus-sunpinyin 和 ibus-pinyin大家觉得哪个好用点
<kiss_kill> nnd，居然把空调外挂搞我家票窗下面
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 𪆡𪺪𢷫𨖘𠀃𠀇呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 第二个看不到了
<soiamso> nerver: 现在ibus是c++写的
<YiMing> Jagdwurst: 晕。。这些字我这里都显示不了
<kiss_kill> Jagdwurst: 你的怎么都是方块阿？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 其他的可以
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上次那𡲩字吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可以
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 一个都看不到.
<flh> Jagdwurst:  是乱码呀
<kiss_kill> 我只看到最后一个 呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 刚才的那2个是什么字
<Jagdwurst> kiss_kill flh : 没有这些字体
<kiss_kill> 你搞的什么字体？
<Sean^King> nerver: 升级到什么版本
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 全是方框。
<nerver> <Sean^King>你top一下可以看到是python占用cpu100%，是ibus的属性窗口造成的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 第二个字是上下结构:  上面 "木言木" 下面 "火"
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就那个字没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别的都有
<Sean^King> nerver: 我看到了  python占用了%98的内存
<Sean^King> nerver: 错了 %98的cpu
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是上次看不到那个𡲩字吗 ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 能看到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 又能看到了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我截图给你
<nerver> <Sean^King>你上论坛看看，是py版本的问题
<Eua> 什么窗口属性？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: stheiti?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩
<nerver> <Eua>就是首选项的那个窗口
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: fivesheep那个老流氓推荐的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://imagebin.org/124091
<Sean^King> nerver: 有链接么？
<Eua> 是那个导致cpu100%吗
<Sean^King> nerver: 我就说我风扇一直转
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是说我拷贝了win下所有字体的缘故？
<nerver> <Sean^King>http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=298692
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 解决ubuntu 10.10 ibus 占用CPU 100% 问题
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: win下哪些? 好像win下只有 sun-extB, mingliu-extb 有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不知道雅黑有没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: win7的fonts我都拷过来
 * reiv quit
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: .... 那就有了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一网打尽了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 连opensuse里的第五条腿都有
<dukelec> 表示 正黑好看過雅黑。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也拷贝出来了XD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 第五条腿就是没有中文的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 反正那个肯定不是stheiti 的字,  两种字渲染都不一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 要不然我就都用它了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 用不用我共享给你？
<YiMing> 发现了一个网站，字体满全的http://zh.fonts2u.com/category.html?id=29&pg=2
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 多大?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太小就不用了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你说什么字体多大？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 话说我这里有很大的圆体字库
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还有stheit
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我看下
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我要大部分字都有统一的形式,不然一种黑体,一种宋体,不好看
<Jagdwurst> 以前就那么几千个字的时候,还要用字卡…………
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 52.8 + 10 M
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你看行么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: stheit
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 怎么还有＋?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ttf ttc
 * RavenChan 谁和尼采熟
<Sean^King> nerver: 试试  希望能解决 我的风扇转了一天了 烦死了
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 前天还看到他来呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那么应该什么粗体斜体都有了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 要么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 请发来看看
<nerver> 我同学的风扇不转（win7），叶挺郁闷的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用什么传?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dropbox共享给你
 * Jagdwurst 表示没用过　dropbox
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 圆体要么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 85M
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 要
<RavenChan> gebjgd: 讨论课题目是尼采和权力意志思想，要讲什么好==
<kiss_kill> 我用的论坛里面谁谁弄的那个合成的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那是哪儿的圆体?
<kiss_kill> 以前他弄过准圆
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 印刷厂的?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ee给的
<kiss_kill> 好像是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/yt.tar.gz
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这个是圆体
<Sean^King> nerver: 风扇不转 是坏了么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/STHeiti%20Light.ttc
<Sean^King> ne
<Sean^King> nerver: 哈哈 解决了 安静多了
<Sean^King> nerver: thx 吵了一天了
<nerver> <Sean^King>不是，好像和显卡驱动有关，我也不太清，他的dell原装的ubuntu8.10,换成win7后就发热严重，风扇不咋转
<Sean^King> nerver: 我的转个不停的
<nerver> <Sean^King> 还没好？
<Sean^King> nerver: 现在好了
<Eua> 恩，谢谢
<nerver> <Sean^King>估计ibus还是和py脱不了干系
<Sean^King> nerver: 给力啊
<nerver> <Sean^King>不是我，是原作者给力
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 快么？ XD
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 660KB/s
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩
<cfy> 用lvm悲剧了。。。
<cfy> Sean^King: Kandu 64位没那么容易转。。。
<YiMing> 大家说说ibus-pinyin和ibus-sunpinyin哪个好用阿
<zhaoxuhua> startup application里的ssh key agent和pulseaudio sound system kde routing policy两个能不能开机不启动呀
<gebjgd> YiMing: 后者
<gebjgd> YiMing: 但是都不如fcitx快
<YiMing> gebjgd: 为啥捏 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 失望了
<Sean^King> cfy: 怎么悲剧了?
<gebjgd> YiMing: ibus-pinyin有bug
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ???
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 怎么了？
<YiMing> gebjgd: 哦。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只有 9,3MB
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 阿？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么东西？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那个圆体
<Kandu> cfy: 你有很多硬盤？
<cfy> Sean^King: lvm出了点，问题，开机识别不到，我准备换到普通分区试试
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 圆体好几个文件的
<YiMing> gebjgd: 我说怎么用ibus-pinyin输入不进东西呢
<Sean^King> cfy: 怎么会识别不到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 嗯，我以为单个80M
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没有拉
<Sean^King> cfy: lvm是很好的东西
<zhaoxuhua> startup application里的ssh key agent和pulseaudio sound system kde routing policy两个能不能开机不启动呀
<cfy> Sean^King: 不清楚，正在查，或许是内核没有编译好
<cfy> Kandu: 一块,lvm分区不用愁了。
<nerver> 什么字体这么大，80m？
<orangesea> hello sir ,有人用IBUS在chrome里打字吗？
<cfy> Sean^King: 是阿，再配合reiserfs
<YiMing> orangesea: 我在用，经常出问题
<orangesea> 为什么有时打着打着打不上字了
<Sean^King> orangesea: 我在用
<Freebuilder> 我的 ibus-pinyin 每上一次词就要同步写一次磁盘，很不舒服
<YiMing> orangesea: 我用的是ibus-pinyin，我也是这样，你用的是10.04把
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不过还是多谢了，试试效果怎样
<Freebuilder> ibus-sunpinyin 不好用，没有想象中的好用，还不如 ibus-pinyin
<Freebuilder> 非常怀念微软拼音
<YiMing> Freebuilder: 为啥。。体现在哪方面？
<cfy> 什么压缩可以达到50m/s的速度？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还好
<Sean^King> 想不明白ubuntu为啥会把主文件夹里的目录搞成中文
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道你开了hint了么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 圆体hint了有毛毛
<nerver> <Freebuilder>晕，微软拼音。。。。。感觉巨难用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 对特大的和特小的开
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: stheit不会
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 要看字体
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 所以我用stheiti
<cfy> 或者20m/s
<Sean^King> 用cli的时候 让人很头大
<Freebuilder> YiMing, ibus-sunpinyin 到底是词类输入法还是整句输入法？
<orangesea> chrome和IBUS的配合让我抓狂阿
<Freebuilder> YiMing, 词组不行句子也不行
<gebjgd> orangesea: fcitx路过
<YiMing> Freebuilder: 这个。。。我也不知道，。。我一直用pinyin，在考虑换sunpinyin
<YiMing> Freebuilder: 哦。。。
<Freebuilder> nerver, 整句输入必须像微软拼音那样才能高效
<Sean^King> 我的ibus 貌似只有pinyin没sunpinyin
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 微软拼音是渣阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你怎么又用回stardict 了?
<YiMing> Sean^King: 有这个包的
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: google的不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那我用什么？
<Sean^King> YiMing: 好使？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是说goldendict 什么的
<Jagdwurst> Please note, by using Imagebin you agree to its Terms of Service.
<Freebuilder> nerver, 另外，拿微软拼音用全拼的确是找虐，只有用双拼才能体现微软拼音的优势
<nerver> <Freebuilder>整句输入，我一般分段打字
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我发现stardict是用c++写的，　风格还很窘
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不行，扫描babylon的字典时死掉了
<YiMing> Sean^King: 不知道。。听刚才那各兄弟说不太好，我一直用pinyin来着
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 所以就干脆stardict了
<Freebuilder> IRC 怎么了，信息半天不来，一来就一大版
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: stardict经常一行if写的老长的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个作者傻冒
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有性格缺陷
<nerver> <Freebuilder>可能我没咋用就把它否了，正好我还有个正版vista，再试试去
<Kandu> cfy: 才一塊你用啥 lvm 。除了降低性能，還能幹啥？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 当年进了rh,干了一年主动辞职了
<cfy> Kandu: 方便分区。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 分区省力了，还有reiserfs online enlarge,爽阿
<YiMing> gebjgd: 那个作者貌似写了本书。写了神马哲学的东西，高深的很
<Kandu> cfy: 又不是幾十年前，磁盤容易懷。通常一個就夠
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，分区方便了，用多少分配多少。不用想太多
<Freebuilder> cfy, 你常调整分区？
<Kandu> cfy: 你整個做一起，弄個磁盤配合不也行？
<Kandu> cfy: lvm 是持續性地降低性能呀
<Kandu> cfy: s/配合/配額
<cfy> Determine root device...
<cfy> !! Block device /dev/LS5000/ROOT is not a valid root device
<cfy> !! Could not find the root block device in.
<cfy> Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfy> Freebuilder: 还好。
<cfy> Kandu: 没特别感觉到。
<orangesea> firefox 有输入法插件吗？
<cfy> 这时进入ash,vgscan也没扫到。。。奇怪。
<YiMing> orangesea: 你用10.10的默认ibus应该没问题
<cfy> http://www.linuxsir.com/bbs/thread353565.html，这里错误和我一样，不过他可以扫描到。
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<nerver> 大家都不睡的？
<chris____> 怎么让bash history里不重复记录相同的命令？
<nerver> 闪人了
<Kandu> cfy: :) 有64的機子你用32系統。只有一塊硬盤你用lvm
<cfy> Kandu: - -!,所以我在弥补。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 玩笑話啦。各有優勢的 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。我顺便转过去好了。
<cfy> Kandu: 以为有经验转起来会方便，没想到还是碰倒困难了。
<cfy> Kandu: 主要我更蛋疼。。。把/也放在lvm里。
<cfy> dd if=/dev/cfy_vg/root_64 |pv > /dev/sda5
<cfy> 只有5M?这么慢。。。。
<Sean^King> cfy: 根放进去也没事啊
<cfy> Sean^King: 会麻烦点嘛，如果一切顺利是没事。
<cfy> Sean^King: 会增加出错的概率。
<cfy> 还有2G....
<cfy> 快点好。。。。。
<cfy> 内核应该没有问题的呀，用genkernel生成的，应该没啥问题。
<cfy> 都不睡觉的？
<lazysnake> e17其实是可以休眠的。
<lazysnake> 配置文件有问题:-D
 * cfy 还剩1G.......
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥晚上好
<zmcbb30> eXopeth: 衣叉好
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ...
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥好
<flh> 哥们，早啊
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King:  Kandu  ok了
<cfy_ipod> 我猜测是内核没弄好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你这色鬼为何这么有名 lol
<flh> cfy_ipod: 什么那么开心？哥们
<cfy_ipod> 果然有问题。。。无线都没。。。
<cfy_ipod> flh: 哪有
<YiMing> 刚才是哪位问ibus是否有英文拼写检查来着。。。我看过了是有的
<flh> cfy_ipod:刚才吃点心了，接不上
<cfy_ipod> flh: ?
<flh> cfy_ipod: 没有看到前边的聊天内容
<cfy_ipod> 没有吧，我现在ipod
<leetom> 大家好，问一个问题，ping 不能得到ipv6地址吗？
<flh> Use-Firefox: 来这，特别感谢你的sed,为什么你这么熟悉？
<flh> leetom: 没有用过ip6
<flh> leetom:可能迟了，回答问题的人不多了
<leetom> flh: 哦，呵呵
<leetom> flh: 我ping 一个ipv6地址，提示unkown host
<flh> leetom:为什么用ip6?
<leetom> flh: ipv6快啊
<flh> leetom:如果ping对方，可能你也需要ip6吧
<leetom> flh: 以前9.10正常的,昨天刚换的10.04 ipv6源也不使用ipv6了
<leetom> flh: 我是ipv6 的
<flh> leetom:我的版本跟你一样
<flh> leetom:我来试试
<leetom> flh: ubuntu默认也开启ipv6吧
<flh> leetom:是的，我来ping 下，是什么地址？
<leetom> flh: www.52v6.com
<yumao> 说些什么呢
<unknown379> adsl mei you ipv6 ba?
<flh> leetom:不行，跟你说的一样
<flh> leetom: ping: unknown host www.52v6.com
<leetom> flh: 按道理应该返回ipv6地址的
<leetom> flh: 网站我可以正常访问
<flh> leetom: 是吗？不清楚，我一直是不用ip6,为那个mpd
<leetom> flh: 哦，呵呵，谢谢了～
<flh> leetom: 客气了，我没有帮你什么呀
<flh> leetom: 你用了几年的linux?
<flh> leetom: 这好像好多人只是挂，根本没有感觉，或许他们是高手级的人物
<leetom> flh: 两年吧，只是偶尔用....
<flh> leetom: 坚持就是胜利
<cfy_ipod> flh: 其实是不关电脑吧
<flh> leetom: 我想也许是这样
<leetom> flh:在线列表里是有高手的，不过可能就是挂着吧
<flh> leetom: 如果不睡，也仅仅是极少数
<leetom> flh: 呵呵，现在有点晚了～
<flh> leetom:我也是新手，好奇，就呆在这了，我才来这半月不到
<flh> leetom:在win时期，我在新浪上，那时的回忆真不错，不过，早些时间也算热闹
<YiMing> nnd sunpinyin在哪个程序里开，那个程序挂掉
<leetom> flh: 哦，呵呵
<wzssyqa> 老是警告 warning: implicit declaration of function ‘strptime’  是怎么回事？
<alick> wzssyqa: 谁警告？
<alick> 哪个程序？
<wzssyqa> alick: 当然是gcc
<alick> wzssyqa: 那说明你程序写的有问题
<alick> wzssyqa: strptime的头文件是不是没包含？
<wzssyqa> alick: 包含了啊， time.h
<wzssyqa> alick: strftime就不警告
<Use-Firefox> #define _XOPEN_SOURCE
<alick> ditto
<alick> 同楼上
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: #define _XOPEN_SOURCE
<alick>        #define _XOPEN_SOURCE /* glibc2 needs this */
<alick>        #include <time.h>
<alick>        char *strptime(const char *s, const char *format, struct tm *tm);
<Use-Firefox> SYNOPSIS #define _XOPEN_SOURCE       /* See feature_test_macros(7) */ #include <time.h>
<Use-Firefox> char *strptime(const char *s, const char *format, struct tm *tm);
<Use-Firefox> 这是man
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 我当然看了man了
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: #define 了没？
<Use-Firefox> strptime(3)
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: define了
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: openfetion，你可以编译下看看
<alick> 我一直是编译的
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 在fetion_sip 这个文件中
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: 加一句 char *strptime(const char *s, const char *format, struct tm *tm); 不就行了？
<alick> make时会有警告，不过我没注意过
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 怎么可以这样
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 可是man中的那个例子是没有问题的
<Use-Firefox> #define __USE_XOPEN //行不？
<brianzhao> 还有人在呀
<flh> brianzhao: 有
<brianzhao> 都在聊啥呢
<Use-Firefox> brianzhao: 有
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 试了
<brianzhao> 潜水的都出来自报家门了
<nsdy> 吃了3根香蕉 胃疼...
<Use-Firefox> 额。
<brianzhao> 吃那么多，
<brianzhao> 不过，跟我差远了，你的胃不行
<Use-Firefox> 看看你的代码里面有没有什么其它的#define之类。尝试加在最前面。
<brianzhao> 我一次吃一把
<Use-Firefox> brianzhao: 额。。。
<brianzhao> 香蕉是治疗便秘最好的
<Use-Firefox> 折腾blog去了。
<brianzhao> 喝了半瓶红酒
<brianzhao> 晕呼呼的
<brianzhao> 大量用户离开
<lazysnake> 都在聊啥呢
<ultimatebuster> 晕死～
<ultimatebuster> 感冒了。
<flh> lazysnake: 没有，睡了吧
<lazysnake> 呃
<lazysnake> flh: 快了。
<ultimatebuster> ...才刚起来的。
<lazysnake> flh: 五点就睡吧
<flh> lazysnake: 那里的时间，时区？
<lazysnake> flh:  东八区
<flh> Use-Firefox: 一有sed问题，必来烦你啊
<flh> lazysnake: 周六，白天可以睡，一般没事
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 知道怎么回事了，需要先 define，再include
<flh> Use-Firefox: 您好，这是你的帮忙结果：http://115.230.78.96/jp.jpg  左天气
<flh> Use-Firefox: 您好，这是你的帮忙结果：http://115.230.78.96/jp.jpg  右天气
<flh> lazysnake: 什么工作？
<lazysnake> flh: 盗窃
<flh> lazysnake: 什么，公开盗窃？
<lazysnake> flh: 不可说，不可说
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/124105 很多图标了
<flh> lazysnake:想问下，这个聊天室有没有机器人？
<lazysnake> flh: 有两个一个是k另外一个是ip-perl
<lazysnake> flh: 有两个一个是k另外一个是ib-perl
<flh> lazysnake:我的，我试下
<gebjgd> lazysnake: tint2轻松鄙视
<Use-Firefox> flh: 天气阿。
<lazysnake> flh: 你可以试试刷屏。k就出来打你。
<flh> Use-Firefox: 是的，弄天气要sed
<lazysnake> flh: 忘记了。还有一个看似是机器人的。你试试发大家好看。
<Use-Firefox> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Use-Firefox> 就是阿。lubotu2
 * Use-Firefox is away
<brianzhao> !bot
 * Use-Firefox is not away
<lazysnake> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<flh> lazysnake:知道一个就是了，有时为了玩一下
<gebjgd> lazysnake: http://www.last.fm/group/Cinema+Bizarre/journal
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 求era那个主唱女人的名字
<Use-Firefox> flh: 里头有天气的。clone下就行了 https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa
<flh> lazysnake: lubotu2 真
<Use-Firefox> flh: Scripts/scripts-eexp/weather.perl
<Use-Firefox> -h
<Use-Firefox> 大家试试-h
<flh> Use-Firefox: 谢谢，我是县的，原来人家的脚本，一年四季天气一个样，现在可以了
<flh> Use-Firefox: 主要是为了玩，更是学，真的太谢谢你了
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293955/
<Use-Firefox> flh: 执行结果。上面
<flh> Use-Firefox: 好，我看看
<Use-Firefox> flh: 天气显示在桌面上有方法的。hw-habak天气.perl
<Use-Firefox> flh: Apps/Scripts/hw-habak天气.perl
<flh> Use-Firefox: 相当清爽的，
<hata> http://imagebin.org/124108 这个天气不错
<Use-Firefox> flh: 然后conky里面定时。${execi 1800 hw-habak天气.perl}
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 我成功的把 NVIDIA 的驱动编译进内核了
<microcai> 不用再变成模块了
<flh> Use-Firefox: 知道了，我现在就如您这样用的
 * microcai 我成功的把 NVIDIA 的驱动编译进内核了
<microcai> 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<microcai> 哈哈哈哈哈
<lazysnake> microcai: 恭喜。
<lazysnake> microcai: 折腾了多少天
<hata> k快出来打傻鬼子
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 不知道
<hata> 恭喜
<microcai> lazysnake: 其实没什么难的，就折腾了2个小时 ....
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 擦
<Use-Firefox> flh: 顺便：那些perl脚本，要个配置文件。/usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/scriptFunctions.pm
<Use-Firefox> flh: 吾一般软链接到~/应用/库/脚本/
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 现在是快冬天了。没什么汗可擦的
<Use-Firefox> flh: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293956/
<flh> Use-Firefox: 我的脚本：http://115.230.78.96/tianqi
<Use-Firefox> flh: 直接拷贝过去。
<Use-Firefox> /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl -> ~/应用/库/脚本
<flh> Use-Firefox: 相当精简，我也只一行，除rm wget
<flh> Use-Firefox: 收下了
<Use-Firefox> |sed  's/无持续风向//g' |sed  's/星期/周/g'
<Use-Firefox> 能少点管道，就尽量少点。
<Use-Firefox> | sed -e 'xxx' -e 'yyy'
<Use-Firefox> /tmp/101210802.shtml?from=zhejiang # 一般，下载的是没有问号后面一大串的。可以wget -O xxx指定文件名。
<Use-Firefox> cfy: ...
<YiMing> microcai: 编译进内核有什么benefit?
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<microcai> YiMing: nvidia.ko 是我电脑上唯一的模块 ....
<microcai> YiMing: 我可以取消模块支持啊。
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 想起来昨天你把文件gpg了放网上。
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 嗯，然后？
<Use-Firefox> 嗯，没了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ...
<YiMing> microcai: 呵呵 我新手。。取消模块支持以后是不是速度性能会快不少还是有什么其他好处
<lazysnake> https://twitter.com/#!/Patiko0
<microcai> YiMing: 终要的是。 /lib/module 可以删除了 .....
<Use-Firefox> flh: 那天气脚本是exp.exp的，吾cp的。
<flh> Use-Firefox: 我复制，保存了
<Use-Firefox> habak执行之后，桌面闪一下，怎么解决？
<YiMing> microcai: 对了 我是GT320M的显卡，10.04系统，之前用最新的源里的260驱动启动不了，只能用256.44，有什么办法可以用最新的驱动
<flh> Use-Firefox: 我在想，如果要右对齐，跟我的日历一样，那难度要大多，可能我弄不了
<Use-Firefox> flh: ${alignr} # 试试。
<Use-Firefox> flh: 加在一行的最前面
<flh> Use-Firefox: 不行的，只第一行可以，其它就左了， rss 也这样
<Use-Firefox> flh: |sed -e 's/^/${alignr}/'
<flh> Use-Firefox: 要弄成表格式的
<Use-Firefox> flh: ?
<flh> Use-Firefox: 好我试
<roylez_> happyaron: 你怎么还在？
<Use-Firefox> flh: ${execp xxx}
<Use-Firefox> ...
<alvin_rxg> execp... why not execpi ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 做题
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 至于吗，我那时候基本没有超过12点睡的
<happyaron> roylez_: 上午睡了一上午。。。
<Use-Firefox> 00:58 -!- cfy [~cfy@122.228.135.218] has quit [Changing host]
<Use-Firefox> 00:58 -!- cfy [~cfy@122.228.135.218] has quit [Changing host]
<RavenChan> happyaron: 做什么题？noip?
<RavenChan> happyaron: 您去noip了么
<microcai>  http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2010/11/built-nvidia-into-kernel.html 我把 NVIDIA 驱动给编译进内核了
<microcai> 这个是patch
<happyaron> RavenChan: 在做高考题啦。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没有。
<gebjgd> 大家好，我姓尤，叫尤福科，领导一个小团队，手下有两个人，男的姓佘，女的姓何
<gebjgd> 最近外包一个项目，介绍团队的时候，把我们团队的照片给客户发过去了
<gebjgd> 并在照片下注明：
<gebjgd> He is She, She is He, I'm You!
<gebjgd> .......
<gebjgd> 后来项目终于签下来了，我到美国去，在入境的时候，CBP给我一张纸，要我写下自己的名字，我就大大地写上： Fuke You。
<gebjgd> 然后.......我现在就在边境的监狱里，可我真的没做什么坏事......
<RavenChan> happyaron: 您没有报送掉么
<RavenChan> gebjgd: 好亮
<YiMing> 有人用stjerm么，怎么在里面复制粘贴？
<ultimatebuster> http://theweek.com/article/index/207228/why-is-america-waging-war-against-asteroidsalone
<lazysnake> 我姓高，女友姓郭，我说以后咱们的孩子就叫“高压郭（锅）”好了！
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> 压女友啊。。。
<YiMing> 锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，对着C++，一调一下午
<lazysnake> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Heeii94kAg4/request_from=cpr
<microcai> 重启通过
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<microcai> 没有模块
<microcai> 没有模块
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> cai@cai ~ $ cat /proc/modules
<microcai> cat: /proc/modules: 没有那个文件或目录
<microcai> cai@cai ~ $
<microcai> :)
<^k^> microcai:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> ... ...
<lazysnake> http://game.163.com/photoview/175C0031/11928.html.
<lazysnake> http://game.163.com/10/0308/12/618LPDHJ00313OAP.html 这里到底用什么什么插件哦。
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: geko mplayer
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 3Q
<puwei> ...
<alexyxai> Hi, 谁英文比较牛帮忙翻译一下这段话, true to destroy the store when the component the store is bound to is destroyed (defaults to false).
<alvin_rxg> alexyxai: full text?
<lazysnake> 怎么查找终端输出
<lazysnake> 怎么查找过去的终端输出。orz
<lazysnake> 或者说怎么查找上一个命令的终端输出
<larry1> no one?
<alvin_rxg> 一对程序员恋人面对面坐着，你猜他们在做什么？——面向对象编程。
<ultimatebuster> sup?
<alvin_rxg> sup?
<ultimatebuster> not much, you?
<alvin_rxg> ultimatebuster: what is »sup«?
<ultimatebuster> it's the same as "what's up"
<ultimatebuster> which is equivilant as how are you
<ultimatebuster> sorry can't type chinese.
<ultimatebuster> on someone else's comp
<alvin_rxg> ._.   sup?  whatzup...
<alvin_rxg> can u see those char? 嘿
<alvin_rxg> or may www.inputking.org
<alvin_rxg> inputking.com instead
<ultimatebuster> yeah but i'm on someone else's computer
<ultimatebuster> i'll be fine with english ;p
<ultimatebuster> it's too much work to go on the website.. type, then paste.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ultimatebuster> as long as it's not a problem for you :P
<alvin_rxg> it's never a problem for me..
<ultimatebuster> evidently, from you not know "sup" :P
<Ragnar1990> 谁能帮帮我
<Ragnar1990> grub-install导致系统无法引导
<ultimatebuster> sorry
<ultimatebuster> not an ubuntu expert ^^
<xiamx> 求助，把内核搞坏了 如何恢复 kernel panic not syncing
<Ragnar1990> =-O没人知道么？
<Ragnar1990> 现在是Windows和Linux都进不去了，Windows分区是报告Disk Failure，进入Linux后看到Windows分区Usage显示为Unknown
<alvin_rxg> Ragnar1990: 既然知道 grub 有风险……
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-21
<longux> 怎么查看讨论题目呀？
<longux> 有没有用中文讨论的呀？
 * Wo-TaoYan playing ♫ 莫文蔚 - 电台情歌 ♫
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 倫敦的愛情
<zero_> 新手
<zero_> Chinese
<zero_> Chinese?
<yimo> 大家起床了
<jackey> ubuntu中的通讯录是什么啊。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 09:17 -!- MaskRay [~ray@unaffiliated/maskray] has quit [Read error: No route to host]
<Use-Firefox> 09:17 -!- BOYPT [~boypt@121.33.249.235] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Use-Firefox> 09:23 -!- MaskRay [~ray@unaffiliated/maskray] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<yimo> 10.04中使用webqq常导致死机， 桌面锁死也不能键盘重启x， 大家都怎么解决这个问题
<cfy> 有没有非常轻型的http.我要用来传文件。用户立刻可以使用的
<quanru> 如何用命令行打开火狐的插件  例如DownThemAll
<alvin_rxg> cfy: »python -m http « google 先，不用 python 的，不记得完整命令
<mofaph> 大家好。请问怎样确定机器上的硬盘是不是 LBA 硬盘？怎样确定 BIOS 支持 LBA 硬盘？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 有没有perl的？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: py我以前也看到过。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: perl 没看到过
<cfy> alvin_rxg: py -m http就可以了？这么简单阿，连模块都不用安装的？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: »python -m SimpleHTTPServer« 完整的是这样的
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 访问为： ip:8000
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 在哪个目录建立，就共享哪个目录
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯。不错。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 还是求perl...
<alvin_rxg> cfy: ...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: py的先用着。。。。不过还是希望看到perl的。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: py内制就有这个模块的？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 你翻译下这个 /usr/lib/python2.7/SimpleHTTPServer.py 就可以用 perl 了。或者…… perl -e 'system "python", "-m SimpleHTTPServer'
<MaskRay`> alvin_rxg: 这个只能浏览不能访问的
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay`: 浏览？访问？
<MaskRay> 这个只能浏览不能上传的
<cfy> 上传？
<cfy> 没人写个perl的？伤心
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: 下载方建立呗
<cfy> MaskRay: 你写个吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会……
<cfy> MaskRay: 找到一个，貌似是 cgi的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/HTTP-Server-Simple-0.43/lib/HTTP/Server/Simple.pm,可以写个
<cfy> MaskRay: 64位的,lvm，让我好头痛。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 和  lvm 有什么关系？
<cfy> MaskRay: 有关系。加上lvm我头痛了。。。。不加的话，跑得还不错。。。。。。
<tony_> hello
<cfy> MaskRay:  eix -C www-servers  -c
<cfy> MaskRay: 有ruby,就是没有perl
<mofaph>  大家好。请问怎样确定机器上的硬盘是不是 LBA 硬盘？怎样确定 BIOS 支持 LBA 硬盘？
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<kenifanying> 大家帮帮忙，我的yum不能用了……
<kenifanying> yum makecache的时候输出如下：
<kenifanying> Loaded plugins: presto, refresh-packagekit
<kenifanying> Repository updates is listed more than once in the configuration
<kenifanying> Repository updates-debuginfo is listed more than once in the configuration
<kenifanying> Repository updates-source is listed more than once in the configuration
<kenifanying> Repository fedora is listed more than once in the configuration
<kenifanying> Repository fedora-debuginfo is listed more than once in the configuration
<kenifanying> Repository fedora-source is listed more than once in the configuration
<^k^> kenifanying:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Warm_HUG> 看电影啦
<tcpct> 坛子抽了？
<Warm_HUG> tcpct: 还没
<alvin_rxg> mofaph: `hdparm -I /dev/sd[a-z][1-20]`
<alvin_rxg> mofaph: `hdparm -I /dev/sd[a-z]`
<mofaph> alvin_rxg, 谢谢，我试试。
<mofaph> alvin_rxg, 有没有命令能够知道 BIOS 是否 LBA 硬盘呢？
<alvin_rxg> mofaph: bios lba 和 hdd lba 什么关系？
<mofaph> alvin_rxg, 我想知道 bios 支不支持 LBA 的硬盘啊。现在的硬盘都是 LBA 的吧？
<jason2001> 连不上Gtalk
<jason2001> 有人知道为什么吗
<mofaph> jason2001, 信息不够完整，不可能有人告诉你。
<jason2001> 这里能截图吗
<kenifanying> 应该不能截图
<pocoyo> jason2001: 能 帖图 看 /topic
<jason2001> ／topic
<pocoyo> jason2001: 英文的 /
<ultimatebuster> flaaaaamewar
<ultimatebuster> 网上的人大吵。
<jason2001> 算了，太麻烦
<ultimatebuster> 有人有urllib + asyncore的经验吗？
<hughszg> 最近pidgin无法登陆MSN，提示说指定的omega.contacts.msn.com无效是怎么一回事？可有解决办法？
<missing> 论坛不是说要自己下载证书吗?
<hughszg> 哦
<hughszg> 那我去看看
<happyaron> 自己下证书的小心中招，哈哈
<ultimatebuster> hughszg: 我也一样。
<ultimatebuster> 几个小时前开始的。
<happyaron> 你可以不信任系统里的证书，但是最好别乱加别的证书。
<naew> msn？
<dreamysirc> 我现在才登入msn的 没问题啊
<allen1st> 我的msn今天没问题
<allen1st> 周五时有问题
<ultimatebuster> 我有问题
<ultimatebuster> 在portable的问题。
<naew> 换成以前的证书果然好了
<hughszg> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304343&p=2129636
<hughszg> 按四楼的说明去做，问题解决
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 证书出问题，MSN连接不上 求助
<ultimatebuster> asyncore urllib？？？
<ultimatebuster> 没人？
<Warm_HUG> 腐女geek 《布鲁姆兄弟》
<happyaron> cfy: 用rtorrent不？
<cfy> happyaron: 用一点点
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么限制上传和下载速度？
<cfy> happyaron: 按ASD(asd)和zxc(ZXc),这12个键，
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 暂停下载呢？
<cfy> space么？
<cfy> 或者C-d?
<happyaron> 不明白。。。
<cfy> man rtorrent
<happyaron> 一点没用过。
<happyaron> 好。
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里不明白？asd?
<happyaron> cfy: 我就会C-q退出
<cfy> C-d
<cfy>  ^D     Stop an active download, or remove a stopped download.
<cfy> happyaron: man rtorrent里前，两节有说明
<cfy> happyaron: man rtorrent里,前两节有说明
<happyaron> cfy: 好。
<cfy_ipod> MaskRay: Haha
<cfy_ipod> MaskRay: 看来要两次生成内核才行
<dreamysirc> glib-compile-schemas在那个包里 大家知道么？
<ubuntu1> 问个问题，ubuntu的透明如何形成
<dreamysirc> compiz or xcompmgr
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 好好记录log
<Use-Firefox> 人都不在了？
<wzssyqa> 你们的openfetion正常吗？
<flh> Use-Firefox: 您好，我用${goto xxx} 输出到指定位置,还有你那个左对齐也行
<flh> Use-Firefox: 这个命令没有用成： sed 's/^/${alignr} /'
<cfy_ipod> Kandu: Lol,gentoo 64 is on the way
<Kandu> cfy_ipod: ^_^
<Kandu> cfy_ipod: 方便許多了吧
<cfy> Kandu: update system
<cfy> Kandu: updateing system
<cfy> i'm in tty
<cfy> Kandu: i have a route (running linux),so i can thouth the route to the internet
<cfy> Kandu: h3c network
<cfy> a lot of package need to be upgraded
<cfy> :(
<flh> 大家好
 * cfy i just see '??????'
<cfy> 5/203......:(
<lazysnake>  大家好
 * cfy ?????
 * cfy only english....
<cfy> 10/203.....
<hata> urvxt 怎样打alt
<cfy_en> Kandu: the fifth field in fstab,is it not used any more?
<Kandu> cfy_en: don't know
<cfy_en> Kandu: oh,i even don't have the dump program.
<dreamysirc> 对照mtab 然后修改fstab
<cfy_en> Kandu: whats distribution are you using?
<cfy_en> dreamysirc: to me?english ongly
<Kandu> cfy_en: arch64
<cfy_en> Kandu: oh
<dreamysirc> fstab不关distribution的问题
<dreamysirc> 除非是很特殊的发行版
 * cfy_en 17/203...
<cfy_en> dreamysirc: can you speak english?i'm in tty,can only see english
<Warm_HUG> test | Warm_HUG
<dreamysirc> ……
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<cfy_en> lubotu2: test | cfy
<lubotu2> cfy: Failed!
<cfy_en> lubotu2: test | cfy_en
<lubotu2> cfy_en, please see my private message
<dreamysirc> tty？but you can install zhcon.....
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | cfy_en
<lubotu2> cfy_en: Failed!
<cfy_en> lubotu2: help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cfy_en> Warm_HUG: whats does this do?i don't understand
 * cfy_en maybe i should read some novel before gentoo finished its emerge world
<lazysnake> cfy_en: the fstab has nothing to do with the distribution only in very rare distribution
 * cfy_en lag:1.....
<dreamysirc> yes I would read novel when I was update my gentoo.....
<Kandu> cfy_en: all the items in field <dump> are 0 in mine
<cfy_en> lazysnake: what?you mean,all most distribution use fstab?
<cfy_en> dreamysirc: ?
<cfy_en> Kandu: so is mine
<dreamysirc> almost
<Kandu> cfy_en: He said It had no effect on fstab which distribution you were using
<cfy_en> lazysnake: i mean the dump para is it not used?(the fifth field in fstab)
<cfy_en> Kandu: oh, understand
<lazysnake> cfy_en: in my fstab , the dump para is 0
<cfy_en> i had heared the linus saied the dump is stupid
<cfy_en> lazysnake: 1 also does nothing,i guess
<Kandu> thus you may just simply fill in it with zero
<lazysnake> cfy_en: i do not care about the para
<cfy_en> yeah,in mine 32bit gentoo,its zero
<dreamysirc> dont care it
<cfy_en> lazysnake: oh,i just ask,i don't care either
<Gann> 各位，注册pps后就可以使用pps-for-linux了，有人用吗
<lazysnake> cfy_en: ok. why not startx
<cfy_en> ok
<Gann> 通过这个注册，就可以  推荐你用PPS看网络电视
<Gann> http://down.ppstream.com/?clt=yhtjvip1&cid=73003442
<Kandu> cfy_en: you are now on your home computer?
<dreamysirc> are you using kms or xorg?
<lazysnake> Gann: u don't need to register, just use it
<cfy_en> lazysnake: becasue i don't install it.i want update the world first,then install eix,configure the system.at last install X
<lazysnake> cfy_en: u said the u are in the lately installed gentoo?
<cfy_en> lazysnake: step by step,i had just add ~amd64 keyworld......so many packages......
<dreamysirc> it will waste a long time to emerge your world
<cfy_en> lazysnake: though i change the USE,the emerge are installinng X now
<lazysnake> cfy_en: yeal, i also think so. it's a waste of time to do that. why not archlinux ? lol
<MeaCulpa> why here... we have gentoo-cn
<lazysnake> cfy_en: ok. good luck.
<dreamysirc> the man in gentoo-cn is less than here
<cfy_en> lazysnake: don't know a lot about archlinux:)so changing to 64 bit gentoo
<dreamysirc> Arch is a very good distro
<lazysnake> cfy_en: i don't know a lot about archlinux either
<cfy_en> MeaCulpa: i used to say in ubuntu-cn.....
<cfy_en> s/say/talk/
<lazysnake> :-D
<blu10ph> 喵呜~
<cfy_en> and discussed fstab not the gentoo
<MeaCulpa> :P
<blu10ph> :-)
<lazysnake> 8-)
<MeaCulpa> I will promote Sabayon to those who don't wanna install Gentoo from Stage3
<RabbitHair1> 大大们，我wine了一个proxomitron，有时候它在任务栏出现，有时候又单独浮出一个小窗口一样的，好像这样子   http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/383094capture1290316400jpeg.jpg
 * MeaCulpa 4 years Gentoo user and don't actually read Gentoo manual
<RabbitHair1> 请问怎么让它固定成为任务栏图标？
<coreyu> : )
<cfy_en> but i think i'm more familiar with gentoo.and know not much about Sabayon.
<blu10ph> ,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,``,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,`,``,`,`,`,`,
<cfy_en> i know.....you just google.....
<blu10ph> .`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`.`
<blu10ph> '`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`''`'`'`'`'`'`'
<missing> 晕
<blu10ph> 迷幻的点点~
<blu10ph> :-
<lazysnake> no floods.
<flh> 怎么了
<iyten> RabbitHair1: alltray
<RabbitHair1> iyten:怎么整？
<iyten> 搜索alltray用法
<RabbitHair1> 哦
<alick> 怎么成英文频道了？
<coreyu> ......
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=304977
<RabbitHair1> iyten:可是我现在wine的proxomitron有时候又自己跑进tray里面去
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 舅舅我呀，'E:安装源配置文件“/etc/apt/sources.list”第 62 行有错误(发行版解析)'
<RabbitHair1> 不稳定
<MeaCulpa> 身边到处是IT Consultant....忽悠客户的人真多
<RabbitHair1> 可以从启动应用程序中的命令里加参数吗
<Sean^King> cpu又开始100%了  fk
<alwayz> 有没有人同时装 Qt for linux 和 Nokia Qt SDK ，让它们用同一个 Qt Creator 的？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 都觉得这个工作好呗。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有什么好的... 无聊的很
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 或者说老板觉得自己产品需要更多人忽悠才卖得出去
<GUN^ROSE> 突然不识别音量按钮了，xev扫描不到，showkey也看不到！音量按钮是好的，仍然能调节音量，怎么回事？
<danielsc> hell aelam
<GUN^ROSE> thinkpad t60
<Aelam> hi
<iyten> RabbitHair1: alltray可以让你永远在跑到托盘里
<GUN^ROSE> 有谁知道，怎么鼓捣吗？
<GUN^ROSE> 似乎是内核不认这个按钮
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那些大公司，总有一两个consultant,跟着一个不知道干啥的女的，到处游走
<cfy_ipod> Larry?
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 昨天听Oracle的忽悠... 号称网络服务器存储都有解决方案... 买了SUN才几天...
<cfy_ipod> Half year?
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 你有没有处理rtorrent被吸血？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 决定用transmission
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 对oracle不做任何评价
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 那个不错
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: DHT/PXE功能很强大
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 你对btrfs态度咋样？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: rtorrent半个小时都没有peer
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 不懂。。。
<Sean^King> cfy_ipod: me？
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: :O 用来养家糊口的东西而已
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 是啊
<Sean^King> cfy_ipod: 没概念  呵呵
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 哦:)
 * MeaCulpa 现在还在用犯罪分子的FS
<alick> 有人用meego吗？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 换把
<happyaron> 吧
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: oracle的性能慢慢会跟不上时代的潮流了
<cfy_ipod> Reiserfs真悲剧
<Sean^King> cfy_ipod: 悲剧？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ext4确实比那个好了。
<happyaron> Sean^King: 杯具
<MeaCulpa> oracle性能本来就很烂
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 开发没力，我想
<MeaCulpa> 至少在水平一般的dba手里
<dreamysirc> 莫非甲骨文会一直退步2  他有的是money的
<Sean^King> 伴随着云，垂直搜索，大并发 oracle是悦来越不给力了
<MeaCulpa> oracle现在不着眼性能的
<MeaCulpa> Oracle做app 服务
<MeaCulpa> 人家不靠性能吃饭了
<Sean^King> nosql的时代即将到来
<MeaCulpa> 靠的是周边...
<cfy_ipod> Model?
<cfy_ipod> Nosql
<MeaCulpa> nosql我觉得不会扩散到原来sql的核心领域
<dreamysirc> 别把人家的vbox和brtifs给说到要money
<happyaron> nosql暂时还是扯
<happyaron> 小规模应用吧
<dreamysirc> 我们才叫悲哀
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 应用的领域不同而已
<happyaron> 大的，换了是要后悔的。
<Sean^King> happyaron: nosql的优势不在可靠性 而是高并发 检索快
<happyaron> Sean^King: 部署完了问题就出现了
<MeaCulpa> 受不了，Oracle现在也吹嘘内存数据库
<Sean^King> happyaron: :-)。
<happyaron> Sean^King: 所谓高并发，就像chromium会跑分一样。
<MeaCulpa> sqlite就那么一个c文件，还没这么吹的
<Sean^King> happyaron: :-)  不置可否
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> web, 现在到处是搞MVC的, 后台怎样根本不管
<cfy_ipod> 114/203
<MeaCulpa> 大部分mvc生成的sql性能低下，还是直接no-sql算了
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> 都是ruby惹得
<MeaCulpa> ROR弄得，现在做网站，最基本的sql都不需要懂了
<MeaCulpa> 数据库完全可以无视了
<dreamysirc> 许多东西可以说无视 但往往不会被无视的
<MeaCulpa> 那些用mysql做网站的，写的sql,也够奔放
<lainme> MeaCulpa: ROR用的什么方法？不了解这个
<MeaCulpa> 弄得mysql应群众要求，往number字段里赛个空字符串，都不报错了
<dreamysirc> 100 了
<Sean^King> :-)开发人员无视后台性能 写的sql语句 会很让人蛋疼
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: mysql 在oracle手里 我看是不会有大的进步了
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 把数据库结构map成类呗
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: oracle会把它怎麽样...
<Nirocfz> 怎样用ctags生成系统目录头文件的tag，不要大得惊人
<Wo-TaoYan> 什么是nosql？
<cfy_ipod> 举个sql例子？
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: 有PostgreSQL够了，哈哈
<lainme> 这不是挺好么，操作方法统一了
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 对programmer是好了，对DBA惨了
<MeaCulpa> DBA对着一大串稀里哗啦的表，完全没方向
<Wo-TaoYan> PostgreSQL 确实不错
<Wo-TaoYan> mysql 不行。
<Wo-TaoYan> ...
<MeaCulpa> oracle自己有轻量级db吧
<MeaCulpa> berkerly?
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 举个例子？我比较下自己的
<Sean^King> cfy_ipod: 什么例子？
<MeaCulpa> 高性能mysql使用的文件格式啥的，对Oracle也毫无新意
<MeaCulpa> 所以看不出oracle买下它有啥价值，估计就放一边了
<cfy_ipod> Sean^King: 性能低下的sql语句
<Sean^King> cfy_ipod: 比如 n个orader by嵌套
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<cfy_ipod> -_-'
<MeaCulpa> 为什么现在还有人用磁带呢
<MeaCulpa> 容量虽然大，但是太不可靠了
<MeaCulpa> 读写也慢
<cfy_ipod> 你不是卖这个的？
<MeaCulpa> 还不如用PC硬盘来做备份
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 磁带不可靠？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 就像有人学linux，上来就要学RH9
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: 极其不可靠
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ??听不懂
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 存储小白路过
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: 磁带会发霉
<MeaCulpa> 光盘和磁带是最不可靠的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 偶尔还会遇见认为Linux==RH9的人。
<MeaCulpa> 光盘硬度太低，空气中的颗粒只需要1年就可以毁掉光盘
 * happyaron 对光盘深有体会，磁带不了解。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: yeah... 很多，见过很多人懂linux,就是懂RH
<MeaCulpa> 不一样，他们用linux养家糊口的
<jimmyxu> Red Hat 回车prise Linux 从来没用过…
<cfy_ipod> 光盘这么弱啊。。。
<jimmyxu> 不过磁带确实发过霉 :(
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我用过
<happyaron> RHEL5
<Sean^King> happyaron: 作为一个enduser 他们不需要懂得太多
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 啥时候唆使学校搞一台…
<Sean^King> happyaron: like me
<MeaCulpa> 磁带很麻烦，我以前单位磁带用的是银行的保险柜，很快就烂了，换成档案馆设备才好
<jimmyxu> 磁带不适合久留…
<MeaCulpa> 裸露的都不合适
<MeaCulpa> PC硬盘又便宜又好
<jimmyxu> 真空包装之…（误
<MeaCulpa> jimmyxu: 真空...生产真空的过程会产生静电
<happyaron> Sean^King: 但是也得知道RH9已经应该做古了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jimmyxu: 硬盘都是真空以后再写数据的
<jimmyxu> MeaCulpa: 嗯呐…而且会压坏磁带
<MeaCulpa> 没有先写数据再做真空的
 * jimmyxu 想到那种包被子的玩意儿了= =
 * happyaron PC SATA2硬盘吧，最方便好用，也便宜。
<cfy_ipod>        
 * jimmyxu 现在用一只硬盘在做备份…
<cfy_ipod> 那拆开硬盘，再装上就没用了？
<MeaCulpa> 以前小时候教科书说光盘可以保存十年，后来知道都是扯淡
<Sean^King> happyaron: 呵呵 不可否认 rh9是多么知名  让多少人知道了linux
<MeaCulpa> 我就不知道RH9
<MeaCulpa> 我只知道Fedora4, 超市里有卖
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 质量好的，刻完密封起来，或许可以保存两三年。
<Sean^King> happyaron: 如我的父亲 他就知道除了windows还有红帽子
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恒温恒湿，抗酸抗碱
<happyaron> Sean^King: 那也得知道RHEL啊，不能只停留在RH9.。。。
<jimmyxu> 超市…不过头一次听说确实是RH
<MeaCulpa> rhel 太麻烦
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我见过Fedora Core1，书店
<happyaron> 所以我投奔deb系了。
<MeaCulpa> 我想继续在咖啡馆蹭网，但是憋不住想上厕所...唉
<dreamysirc> 很多是用slk和fc还有rh当教材的
<jimmyxu> 用过一段时间美分os，结果发现习惯 deb 之后用 rpm 特别不顺
<Gann> 咋不给你老爸搞个绿帽子阿
<dreamysirc> cent os？
<dreamysirc> cent os 不知道比起rhel如何
<MeaCulpa> SSD...
<Sean^King> Gann: 孩子  你个傻逼
<MeaCulpa> 还有人扯淡SSD...
<Sean^King> G
<MeaCulpa> SSD寿命...第一次掉电发生的时候，SSD已经死掉了
<Gann> 红帽子作教材，应该是跟微软一样，公司花钱请人写书出版书，所以教材就多了，不过还是没进大学课堂阿
<MeaCulpa> 还不如直接内存呢
<Sean^King> Gann: 脑残一个
<MeaCulpa> Gann: 投资教育是一条路
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 不是吧，直接坏掉？
<Sean^King> Gann: 没教养的家伙
 * MeaCulpa 大学时候收了好多微软教材，几天里面frontpage98就把netscape干掉了
<Gann> 我也是看到红帽子就想到绿帽子了，没别的意思
<MeaCulpa> 微软培养了一批标准践踏师...
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 有读写寿命啊
<Sean^King> Gann: 教养就到这了
<Gann> 是的，我大学时候还在学用frontpage写网页，还有那个发邮件的叫什么
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 真正读写多的环境，你掉电的概率低于SSD用废掉的概率
<Sean^King> Gann: 我替你父母感到羞耻
<dreamysirc> gann大概没想太多 只是开开玩笑而已 别当真啊
<MeaCulpa> frontpage只是一个用来攻击netscape和apple DHTML的东西
<Gann> 是阿，我也没想太多阿，开开玩笑阿，别老追着来说我了
<MeaCulpa> 第一次DHTML标准就因为frontpage失败了
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 微软发邮件那玩意叫什么
<Sean^King> Gann: ok.我就说这么多
<MeaCulpa> outlook?
<happyaron> Gann: outlook express
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 真这么明显的寿命。那怎么用？那U盘之类的呢？ flash?
<Gann> 对，outlook express就害得我看了很久，自以为很有用
<MeaCulpa> mb 我单位exchange server没开imap,必须outlook
<pelly> thinkpad X100可以装ubuntu么
<Gann> ppstream每次打开就提示我输入管理员密码阿，真不爽
<cfy_ipod> Gann: 现在大学也outlook.....
<dreamysirc> pps 好用不？
<lainme> Gann: U坛找无广告不需root权限版
<Gann> cfy_ipod: 所以说，不如让红帽子去占领一下市场也不错
<Gann> lainme: 好的，谢谢
<dreamysirc> 我倒是希望bsd能崛起
<cfy_ipod> Gann: 不觉的rh好用，还是ub好了
<channinggod> ^_^这个，教材绑定特定软件，一般都是跟认证连在一起的。比如红帽子认证、微软认证
<Gann> cfy_ipod: redhat我是从7.2用起的，到9.0就没用过了
<cfy_ipod> dreamysirc: 如何崛起？
<pelly> thinkpad X100客户装linux么
<Gann> rh主要是装软件不方便阿
<cfy_ipod> Gann: 我昨天用了下:)
<Gann> 我第一次用红帽子，幸亏自身带了播放器
<ubuntu> hello
<MeaCulpa> rhel的源都不给直接下软件，mb
<Gann> 我第一次用红帽子我打不开输入法
<Gann> 结果打字很不方便
<cfy_ipod> 还是5.8.8
<cfy_ipod> Perl
<MeaCulpa> RedHat送介质么？ 我记得我这里咖啡馆楼上就是RedHat office
<lainme> pelly: live cd试一下就这道了
<MeaCulpa> 去讨要一个
<Gann> 那时候聊天只能用ICQ
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: perl 5.8.8是一切严肃的生产环境通用的
<Gann> 害我想了很多办法装输入法
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 模块版本这么低如何使用？
<pelly> lainme:我是确定以后再去买
<alwayz> thinkpad 系列是对 linux 支持最好的机器。在卖给联想都不要想之前。
<Gann> 而且要切换到windows下搜索下载输入法，下载好之后，再切换到rh里去安装
<Gann> 但那时候每次安装都失败
<Gann> 那还是2000年的时候
<Gann> 后来终于发现rpm格式的包了，装了一个
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: perl 5.8.8是给sA用的，不是给用来做cgi啥的
<Gann> 但我还是打不开输入法
<lainme> pelly: 哦，还没买啊。现在好像都不让提前试机子
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 哦，那差不多
<Gann> 那时候又不会用IRC，不知道找人请教
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 几乎所有的unix出厂都有perl 5.8.8
<pelly> lainme, 我以为这里会有人有用的
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 大部分 sa用perl只是跑跑历史脚本，不会对cpan有大需求
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 为啥ipod没有T_T
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 话说我还是不太了解cpan, windows里面貌似连cpan不方便，还有代理啥的
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: .....
<MeaCulpa> cpan怎么对多个perl管理？
<MeaCulpa> 老版本的perl怎么弄？
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 有没有简单的一个命令，安装一个包
<pelly> alwayz: 你也用thinkpad么
<xiaomo> use 不是能指定版本么
<MeaCulpa> 比如python的easy_install
<cfy_ipod> 不同目录？
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: Cpanp
<cfy_ipod> cpanp
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: 那我如果不能上网，比如一个unix server
<alwayz> pelly: t
<alwayz> pelly: t400
<MeaCulpa> 我想要cpan一个包，大致的工作流是什么‘？ 下载下来安装？
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa: 貌似可以制定包的路径
<pelly> alwayz: 你用什么系统啊？
<alwayz> pelly: 用ubuntu，安装完就可以直接用。
<xiaomo> - - .下载下来安装就可以了.
<alwayz> pelly: 无线啊，触摸板啊，小红帽之类全部驱动。
<pelly> alwayz: thinkadvantage不是不能用
<Gann> libreoffice是否有整个的deb包？一个一个下载真麻烦
<cfy_ipod> cpanp,然后制定安装就好了
<alwayz> pelly: 只是显卡会提示 是否装 ati 的闭源驱动，取消就可以，不影响用。
<alwayz> thinkadvantage 不能用。
<xiaomo> perl install.pl && make && make test && make install
<dreamysirc> alwayz：你会出现那个acpi检测的时候屏幕亮度太过亮么
<cfy_ipod> MeaCulpa:  也可以，解压，make,make install
<alwayz> 不过我在 win 下面也不怎么用那东西
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 啥叫屏幕亮度过亮？
<dreamysirc> thinkadvantage就是鸡肋
<dreamysirc> 屏幕的亮度达到最亮
<pelly> alwayz: t400配什么显卡啊
<dreamysirc> ati和intel
<dreamysirc> alwayz：您开机的时候屏幕的亮度值稳定么？
<MeaCulpa> cfy_ipod: o
<alwayz> pelly:  双显卡， ati 的和 intel的。
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵好多人在忽悠云
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 稳定啊
<yiwanq> /dev/tcp这个设备有吗？
<ubuntu> 我不能装fedora你们谁会装啊？
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 而且有一点比在 win下好，就是直接可以通过热键调节屏幕亮度。
<alwayz> dreamysirc: win 下还要先切换显卡才能调整亮度。
<dreamysirc> 那么我得换成ubuntu了 arch和gentoo在检测acpi的时候会达到最亮……
<ubuntu> 我不能装fedora你们谁会装啊？
<yiwanq> 今天在abs一个脚本里面看到/dev/tcp,却无法通过 sudo ls -a /dev|grep tcp 找到这个设备
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 这有啥关系。
<ubuntu> 谁会装FEDORA啊
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 最亮的话，可能是启动的时候用户设置的屏幕亮度还没生效，所以就全量。
<dreamysirc> alwayz 不禁用acpi的话 linux就可以调节 win的话 貌似直接就可以调节
<dreamysirc> acpi当然是在启动是就用的啊
<ubuntu> 谁会装FEDORA啊
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 没特意关注过acpi的设置
<pelly> 有谁用tpX100么
<ubuntu> 谁会装FEDORA啊
<dreamysirc> 内核中有dell的bios但是没有其他的 也许linux对dell的支持会好些
<dreamysirc> fedora参照官方和google 不懂的可以在这里直接提问
<MeaCulpa> 这里怎么啥都有
<MeaCulpa> 不是隔壁也有fedora-zh嘛
<dreamysirc> 我后悔买了tk 因为那已经不是ibm tk 而是XX tk了
<dreamysirc> 是tp不是tk
<alwayz> dreamysirc: 只能退而求其次了。
<pelly> ubuntu: 你的问题太宽泛
<MeaCulpa> 只是个牌子而已
<MeaCulpa> 东西没差太多
<ubuntu> 主要是我从硬盘装的ISO引导init.img和vmlinuz就不动了，一直停在那儿
<alwayz> MeaCulpa: 也许海外的产品差不多，国内的，我感觉还是不太靠谱。
<alwayz> MeaCulpa: 啥玩意一让国内这些厂家弄给国人，就完蛋了。
<MeaCulpa> alwayz: ...悍马
<alwayz> MeaCulpa: 悍马还生产吗？
<Gann> 请问能不能用emacs看pps?
<MeaCulpa> dunno...有需求吧
<flh> 大家好：请教，在conky中  ${scroll 32 今日 小雨 高 19℃  夜 小雨 低 10℃  }  如何让天气信息同步到文件：今日天气.txt
<hata> 用lua
<flh> hata: 回答我吗？我不知道lua,谢谢
<hata> 我记得conky也支持exec
<flh> hata: 是的，我想让文字能滚动，所以scroll参数来用
<flh> hata: 在conky显示中，静态的天气信息不好看
<hata> 那你用exec 利用外部的脚本返回字体试试
<hata> flh: 开两个窗口后面是什么我也看不到
<hata> flh: 跳来跳去很分散注意力
<flh> 是不是我刚才给你开了窗口？
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=305025&p=2131133#p2131133
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle
<happyaron> ^k^: ...
<huntxu> 啊哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> 请教下, 哪位写过shell的数->位数的转换...
<design> 啊哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> 查到了 awk length...囧...
<design> 大家好啊
<NoIE> 你好。
<lkk-> byobu 里的 vim 光标在最后一行时 显示有点问题 怎么办
<YiMing> 我设置了Google的dns，但貌似还是被污染，求解
<redmorning> 用sed怎么匹配 [月-日] ？主要是方括号的问题，在前面加“\”结果不对。
<lkk-> YiMing: 无解
<design> ...我也想问，那个DNS好一点。。。。
<YiMing> lkk-: really? Oh, Damn it...
<YiMing> Google的DNS不支持dnssec是么
<MeaCulpa> redmorning: [ 是可以匹配的
<MeaCulpa> redmorning: 你那个估计不是英文的[]
<MeaCulpa> redmorning: 你直接copy过来试试看
<Sean^King> redmorning: 你想取[]里的内容？
<redmorning> 用一种复杂的方法解决了，先匹配 月-日，再匹配\[\]。先前出错可能是因为方括号内又有方括号。
<Sean^King> YiMing: 还是翻不了墙么？
<redmorning> sed -n -e '/\[[0-1][0-9]-[1-31]\]/p' sample.txt > l1.txt ，无作用的
<YiMing> Sean^King: DNS被污染。。。
<YiMing> Sean^King: 有些能上有些上不了
<Sean^King> YiMing: 你设置的浏览器？
<YiMing> Sean^King: 浏览器设置过了，隧道应该没问题，估计就是dns的事情，我在别的vps上解析出地址来就可以上
<YiMing> Sean^King: 我用Chrome
<Sean^King> YiMing: 貌似可以设置使用远端dns的
<YiMing> Sean^King: 哦。。。
<Warm_HUG> 把标准输出，存放到变量的手段，存在么？
<YiMing> Sean^King: 我在network manager上设置了全局的Google DNS
<lazysnake> Gann: python
<Sean^King> YiMing: 没用的
<YiMing> Sean^King: 问题是现在GoogleDNS也被污染。。。无奈了
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: bash么？可以使用read 呵呵
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 嗯，我看看
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: str = `uname -a`
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 那个是长得象单引号的东西？
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: 是的 或用 str = system("uname -a")
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: 直接（）也可以
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 嗯，thx
<shirui> scim - launcher 占用过大内存是怎么回事？
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: a=（命令）
<shirui> 还有我使用了mac4lin然后多出来一个awn-theme也是无法删除
<lkk-> shirui: scim-launcher 是什么 ,改用 fcitx 吧
<Warm_HUG> 懂了
<shirui> lkk-, scim比较好用……
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: 记得read也可以的 但是man后没找到相关的 我再看看
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 杯具，我man到的是C的手册
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: OMG
<shirui> 而且fcitx经常崩溃，由其是我输入fcitx -d以后，我整个主题都崩溃了
<shirui> 我装的主题是mac4lin
<channinggod> ……不是吧，幸好没用
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: man bash 然后  /read 查看想光
<channinggod> shirui用的linux是什么版本的？
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 内建命令都这么看？
<shirui> channinggod, ubuntu10.10 64bit
<shirui> channinggod, 好像找到问题了……只要启动amsn，scim开始狂占内存
<iGirl> pidgin
<iGirl> 多好
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，确实不错
<cfy_ipod> 有没有人用rayfile网盘的？
<iGirl> amsn实在太大了
<lazysnake> Linux C编程一站式学习 有人看过吗
<lazysnake> :-D感觉是一本好书。
<cfy_ipod> 我
<iGirl> 是不错,我就看了一两章节~
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: 内建命令用 help看用法 不过在man bash里也有
<lazysnake> iGirl: 何解
<mint> paste.ubuntu.org.cn 是干嘛的啊
<lazysnake> mint: 贴长段内容
<nsdy> 注意 注意
<nsdy> 模拟经营游戏：运输大亨OpenTTD 1.0.5发布  http://goo.gl/SUUGV
<lazysnake> 那个什么强的。感觉就是LJ的。唉。也许是我不懂。
<mint> lazysnake: 贴上了之后再怎么找到以前发的东西呢
<lazysnake> mint: 会有个地址的
<lazysnake> mint: 你也可以用别的地址贴代码/ 如http://code.bulix.org/
<mint> lazysnake: 可不可以以某个用户名登录来贴，然后会有记录
<mudandy> 哎？这就是IRC么……
<lazysnake> mint: 没试过。没想过有那么久的记录。
<lazysnake> mudandy: 你好
<mint> lazysnake: 噢，谢谢你
<mudandy> 呃，第一次用呢，好像很高端的样子……
<cfy_ipod> 一叶说不会删除 paste
<mint> cfy_ipod: 是吗，呵呵
<Warm_HUG> 原来单引号和双引号也是不同的
<cfy_ipod> 是的
<lazysnake> 我贴代码一般用http://code.bulix.org/ ，贴图用 http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add 反正是我这里，这两个网站都比较快。
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: 建议去看看13问
<lubcat> happyaron: 翻译小组默认新进人员只能先加入ubuntu china transtations contributors吗？
<happyaron> lubcat: 嗯。而且最好别上launchpad，去上游
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 能再给个关键词么 - -！
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: key word ===shell十三问
<lubcat> happyaron: 往哪上？
<microcai> good ...
<happyaron> lubcat: gnome/kde
<microcai> 裁剪了 0.4MB 的内核
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: ok
<huntxu> 0.4M...带网络功能么... = =
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> vmlinux 的大小是  28M ...
<microcai> bzImage 大小是 7.5MB
<lubcat> happyaron: 那个在哪呢？上游gnome。。？貌似是昨晚的那个？
<huntxu> microcai: = =
<microcai> 这个是全部的大小哦 .. 我把 NVIDIA 的驱动给编译进内核了 ....
<cfy_ipod> microcai: Vmlinux和bzimage啥区别？
<happyaron> lubcat: 对。
<huntxu> microcai: 额，nv的闭源那个？
<microcai> cfy_ipod:  vmlinux 是个 ELF 格式的内核映像 ....
<huntxu> 还是nouveau
<microcai> huntxu: 恩
<microcai> huntxu: 闭源的那个
<huntxu> 额...够折腾的...
<microcai> huntxu:  ... ...
<cfy_ipod> microcai: 我还是google好了
<microcai> ... ...
<nsdy> 呼叫 呼叫 还有没有兄弟在使用lunmaqq
<microcai> huntxu: 其实很简单的啦，我都写好 patch 了，你们也可以用 ... ...
<nsdy> lumaqq
<huntxu> microcai: 穷人表示没n卡
<fhong> nsdy: 这是神马？
<microcai> nsdy:  非官方 QQ 还是少用为妙
<mudandy> 虚拟机QQ的路过，因为还要用旺旺神马的
<microcai> huntxu:  ... n 卡最便宜了 ... A 卡才贵的要死，还垃圾的要死
<huntxu> intel卡最和谐
<microcai> huntxu: 最没性能
<nsdy> <fhong>很好用很牛叉的一个linux qq软件
<amro1> 大家好，我新配置了一个电脑，4g 1333内存，安装了64位ubuntu，但不知道系统对内存对识别情况如何，用了dmidecode  查看居然告诉我内存频率是533
<mudandy> 我装了VM后成功启动了一次DirectX，之后就失效了，重装也没用，有解吗
<fhong> nsdy: 要试试，好久没有用qq了
<huntxu> 无所谓了
<nsdy> <microcai>刚刚在linuxsir发现还有一批兄弟在自己编译使用lumaqq
<microcai> nsdy:  ... ...
<nsdy> <fhong>得自己编译修改代码
 * Warm_HUG intel用户表示，即便宜又够用
<fhong> nsdy: ……
<Sean^King> nsdy: 瞎子摸象式的编译？
<fhong> amro1: 就是533
<nsdy> <Sean^King>谁知道。。。 不过有在用的 就说能用
<fhong> amro1: 533*2=1066
<amro1> 哎？为啥亚
<Sean^King> nsdy: tx没给接口 其他都是抓包 猜
<amro1> fhong，我的是1333阿
<lubcat> happyaron: gnome kde两个小组有什么区别？
<Sean^King> nsdy: 除非tx有内线 和
<amro1> fhong，还有为啥要×2亚？
<nsdy> <Sean^King>pidgin不也在实现吗
<happyaron> lubcat: 一个翻译gnome，一个翻译kde
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: nv也不贵
<lubcat> e...
<fhong> amro1: 具体还得goole，不是很清楚……
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 8500GT+512MB显存一百块。
<Sean^King> nsdy: 呵呵
<amro1> fhong，真的假的哎，不适蒙我小白吧？
<microcai> amro1: 333*4 ?
<microcai> amro1: or 666*2 ?
<lainme> nsdy: google code上，lumaqq还在低调开发。http://code.google.com/p/lumaqq2008/
<Sean^King> 大家88
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 记得你说过的，但是俺去长江路完全找不到这么便宜的货啊
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 俺在长江路买的。。。
<amro1> microcai，两条内存，每个2G，1333的
<nsdy> <Sean^King>刚看了下 lumaqq官方最新版的协议是2006的。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  . 内牛满面啊，我  7300 还 3k 呢
<amro1> microcai，ddr3的
<fhong> amro1: 我也是小白，自己上过2G
<Sean^King> nsdy: 协议都该2008了吧 官方
<happyaron> microcai: :)
<microcai> happyaron:  额，是 300
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 你是不是敲人家竹杠了
<microcai> nsdy:  2010
<amro1> fhong，这样阿，呵呵
<fhong> amro1: 加1G，然后发现够用
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 没有，都没讲价
<microcai> 最近内存什么价格啊 ...
<microcai> 我觉得 2G 不够用了
<amro1> fhong，我是被人忽悠的，5555
 * Warm_HUG 大家买显卡找哈皮啊
<huntxu> 白菜价，可惜白菜不再是白菜价...
<nsdy> 额 没看google code的 看的是lumaqq.org
<fhong> amro1: 1333现在能能通吃所有u吧
<nsdy> linuxsir.org上面的
<amro1> 问题是要发挥性能才行亚
<Sean^King> nsdy: 何必这么执着的搞qq呢
<amro1> fhong，问题是要发挥性能才行亚
<microcai> huntxu: 白菜现在是党费价了
<nsdy> <Sean^King>因为所有的mm都在使用qq阿...
<Sean^King> nsdy: 为什么tx不开发linuxqq2.0
<Gann> nsdy: 现在lumaqq复活了吗
<Warm_HUG> 貌似全屏看视频，notify来的东西都看不到啊
<Sean^King> nsdy: 就是在linux这里他赚不到钱
<Gann> 我也奇怪，为何linuxqq不继续了至少搞一个比较完美的版本
<fhong> amro1: 我是1g+2g双通道，667内存呢
<nsdy> <Sean^King>时阿
<Sean^King> nsdy: 而且还容易造成协议的泄漏。
<nsdy> <Gann>没有利润   貌似在低调开发  高调了会被腾讯请走的
<Sean^King> nsdy: 遍地开花 不是tx想看到的
 * Warm_HUG 大家全屏看视频，notify来的东西能看到不？
<nsdy> <Sean^King>可以参考pidgin的模式
<lainme> Warm_HUG: 不能
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 果然
<amro1> fhong，奥
<microcai> happyaron:  DDR2 内存现在淘汰了？
<happyaron> microcai: 基本上
<microcai> happyaron: 肏 ... 还得换主板了不成？
<Sean^King> nsdy: 睡觉了。大家继续。一句话  狗日的tx
<microcai> == 我 kexec 启动新内核去咯
<happyaron> microcai: 啥也不换就好了。
<nsdy> <Sean^King>唉 在国内 做qq 很危险
<ubuntu1> hello
<microcai> back
<microcai> 呵呵
<microcai> 使用新内核咯
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 新内核也可以fork起来？
<microcai> 发现快点起来了
<microcai> Warm_HUG: 没用过 kexec ???
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 快啥，自欺欺人
<huntxu> Warm_HUG: 老文章了
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  。。。 。。。
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 你又不是10年前的机器，编译内核，能有多大差别
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  .. 有的 ...
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 难道出什么新技术了？
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ..  内核性能在5年来都没有下降
<microcai> Warm_HUG: 不能不说是个奇迹
<microcai> Warm_HUG: windows nt 内核性能没发行新的版本都要下降N个级别
<Warm_HUG> huntxu: 严重落伍啊
<huntxu> Warm_HUG: ..
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 你是用了什么办法，才做到人类能感觉到快？
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ... ... 去掉模块，一切 built-in .....
<microcai> Warm_HUG: 包括 NVIDIA 的闭源驱动 .....
<Warm_HUG> kexec 是某些人的福音啊
<lubcat> happyaron: 呃。加入 中文(中国) 翻译团队  之后呢？
<microcai> Warm_HUG: 想起了了，我刚刚用 Deadline 替换了 CFQ
<microcai> Warm_HUG: CFQ I/O 调度器其实是不适合桌面的
<happyaron> lubcat: 看log。。。
<lubcat> happyaron: log完了就开始弄东西了。我xp装不了那些东西。
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 看到一新闻说，只要.bashrc加几行东西，能达到同样的效果
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ... ... 早知道了 ....
<microcai> Warm_HUG: UNIX 无名师不是说， 一行 shell 脚本比过一万行C代码么 ....
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 这个其实说的是对于增加系统负载的效果
 * huntxu 同deadline
<Warm_HUG> ....
<yumao> ubuntu one
<yumao> 怎么用
<Warm_HUG> yumao: 注册啦，然后把需要同步/备份的东西丢到ubuntuone的目录就好了
<yumao> 怎么注册
<yumao> 我还没用过
<lubcat> ....
<lainme> lubcat: poedit也有windows版本
<Warm_HUG> yumao: 试试就知道了
<lubcat> lainme: 哦。？！
 * NoIE 为什么现在AutoProxy最高只支持到3.7？害得我都不能升级到4.0.
<lubcat> lainme: 那是个什么软件？
<yumao> 10.10注册ubuntu one的时候验证码总是刷新
<MeaCulpa> autoproxy提供代理没
<yumao> 没法注册
<lainme> lubcat: 翻译po文件用的，比直接编辑方便。
<lubcat> 专门的工具哦？
<huntxu> po.vim威武
<lubcat> ...
<lubcat> 什么都v5.。。@@
<lainme> lubcat: po.vim确实不错，不过在windows下可能不好使。查错什么的要调用msgfmt
<lubcat> 那launchpad有用么？！
<lubcat> .....
<MeaCulpa> 一个周末就这样过去了，哎
<MeaCulpa> 求北京带路带玩
<lubcat> 包。。包。。包。。
<MeaCulpa> 北京好恐怖，室内一头汗，出门北风吹
<lubcat> 。。。lubcat>	那launchpad有用么？！
<lainme> lubcat: 对ubuntu有用，不过launchpad上的不会反馈到上游，happyaron建议只在上面进行ubuntu特有字符串翻译
<lubcat> lainme: 呃。特有字符串。。比如哪些？    其它的工作使用这种po/pot的方式完成？
<lainme> lubcat: 比如ubuntu软件中心，这个只有ubuntu使用，就在launchpad上翻译
<lubcat> 嗯。哦。
<lubcat> lainme: 比如gnome kde 这些都是非特有字符就可以 用这种po /pot的方式了？！
<lainme> lubcat: gnome那个其实很简单，把po下载用poedit打开编辑就行了
<lubcat> lainme: 哦。。编辑完成后 上传给提交者。提交者给审定者。最后确定下来就使用了吧？
<lainme> lubcat: 恩，上传后就算完成了
<lubcat> lainme: 了解。多谢~~
<lazysnake> 感觉wiki比论坛慢很多。而且有时经常搜索不到想要的内容
<lazysnake> 感觉wiki比论坛慢很多。而且经常搜索不到想要的内容
<microcai> 恩，再打上 BFS 补丁， HZ 设置到  2000Hz
<microcai> 我是不是疯了？
<richchng> 请问今天晚上 20:00 讲座话题是Zsh、Mutt和Xterm问答?
<happyaron> richchng: 没有，主席有事，下个月
<richchng> happyaron: 谢谢! :)
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 我把 HZ 设置到 2000 了
<microcai> 还使用了 BFS ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 那今晚啥？
<microcai> 发现桌面更快了
<microcai> 哈哈哈哈
<lainme> 今晚没了？
<happyaron> huntxu: 没有。
<happyaron> lainme: 没有。
<Warm_HUG> 觅食归来
<i360> 请问VirtualBox For Windows有没有能运行在受限账户的Portable版本
<Warm_HUG>  delectate 拜见del
<qii> 問個很蛋疼的問題，能開2個de嗎？比如同時開kde4和gnome2
<i360> qii: 可以
<qii> :i360 給點線索
<i360> 请问vbox有没有for windows portable官方的
<i360> qii: 你什么操作系统
<qii> :i360 kubuntu 10.10
<delectate> Warm_HUG: hi
<Warm_HUG> qii: 可以更多，只是进桌面之前要注意选择
<qii> :i360 我的意思是同時啟動kde4和gnome2，然後來回切換
<i360> qii: 可以启动两个X
<qii> :i360 怎麽弄？給點線索
<i360> qii: 我在Arch Linux里面成功过，估计Ubuntu也可以支持
<i360> qii: 启动第二个X的时候指定一个参数
<catcher> 哈哈
<catcher> 终于进入irc了
<i360> qii: 我去查阅下
<qii> :i360 等你消息
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<delectate> ooo怎么搜索字符替换为换行？
<lazysnake> delectate: 汗。一来就是这么难的问题。
<delectate> lazysnake: word可以，但是ooo找了好久都不知道怎么做
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<microcai> 电脑快如闪电
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<lainme> delectate: 更多里面有“regular expression”
<delectate> lainme: thx
<channinggod> microcai，你说电脑快如闪电……是因为什么？
<lazysnake> microcai: 同问
 * microcai  打了 ck 补丁 + 去掉了所有的模块 
<gebjgd> microcai: 啥de？
<microcai> gebjgd: 用 NVIDIA 显卡么？
<qii> kernel-ck威武
<microcai> gebjgd: 想要把 NVIDIA 显卡编译进内核么？
<gebjgd> microcai: 不用。。。。。
<microcai> ... ...
<gebjgd> microcai: intel用户。。
<gebjgd> microcai: 写个教程
 * Warm_HUG 为啥镜头的位置那么低，而且角度都是向上的.....
<gebjgd> microcai: 显卡进内核是说把驱动放进去？
<i360> qii: 切换到tty1，登录后startx -- :1然后Ctrl+Alt+F8即可
<microcai> gebjgd:  。。。 是啊
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 你成立一个编译党吧
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ...
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  好的
<lazysnake> 不用换到tty1吧。终端就可以
<gebjgd> microcai: 如果显卡升级了？就要重编译内核吧？
<i360> lazysnake: X下的终端不行
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  HUG 意思是 Hangzhou Unix Group ?
<gebjgd> microcai: 有没有测试过性能提升了多少？
<lazysnake> 有这事?
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 拜见党魁，拿份搞好的内核来，deb的，就这么多
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... 启动快了，算不算？
<i360> lazysnake: 提示权限不够
<i360> lazysnake: X的运行要求很高
<gebjgd> microcai: .......一天就启动一次的路过。。。。。
<qii> :i360 嗯
<microcai> Warm_HUG: . .. 没有模块的内核只能是自己编译的 ... 我不知道你的硬件配置
<huntxu> microcai: è´´bootchart
<i360> lazysnake: 我除了系统的虚拟终端外还没有成功启动过X
<microcai> huntxu: bootchart 是嘛东西？
<i360> lazysnake: 我写个脚本都不能运行X
<huntxu> = =
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 自动配置脚本阶段把一切搞定就好咯
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ... ....
<messi> 有mutt党没？
<Warm_HUG> 这不是赶鸭子上架么
<catcher> 我看见tenzu了
<Warm_HUG> catcher: 你在坡国？
<lazysnak2> 汗。怎么不行。我现在就是在虚拟终端下开的：1
<catcher> 他比较有名气
<huntxu> RavenChan: 。。。
<i360> lazysnake: 你是什么虚拟终端？X的版本？操作系统？
<huntxu> RavenChan: gtalk登录不能...
<Warm_HUG> catcher: 你在说啥哦
<catcher> ^_^
<lazysnak1> i360: xterm X.Org X Server 1.9.2 OS Linux localhost 2.6.35-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 30 19:57:05 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<lazysnak1> quit
<lazysnake> i360: 不好意思。看到你的id我就想起3q大战。
<tiejohn> 呵
<i360> lazysnake: 狗咬狗？
<lazysnake> i360: 一嘴毛？
<Gann> lazysnake: 我用"""就报错，怎么回事
<qii> ：i360 ...好歡樂，tty5開個新的xserver
<i360> "\""
<i360> Gann: "\""
<i360> lazysnake: 你用过qemu吗？
<Gann> i360: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81462
<microcai> 谁用过 systemd 了？
<microcai> 谈谈感受啊
<Gann> i360: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81462  这个是书上的例子，没道理报错阿
<i360> Gann: Python阿那我就不懂了，我说C
<Gann> lazysnake: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81462
<lazysnake> Gann: 什么哦
<Gann> 用3个引号作注释，居然报错
<qii> 我真蛋疼，開了2個kde4玩~
<i360> who用过qemu
<i360> qii: OpenBox另外一个比较好，否则太吃
<i360> qemu速度如何
<qii> :i360 恩，我也是這樣打算的
<tastypear> 请问大家只不知道神马c++的聊天室
<delectate> banban: hi
<dukelec1> 請問這個是什麼意思“dukelec1 is not a registered nickname.”，怎麼註冊一個固定的用戶名？
<banban> delectate: 额
<qii> 注册后的用户名是有颜色的吧？
<microcai> ... ..
<microcai> 不知道
<dukelec1> 上哪裏註冊？或者用什麼命令註冊？
<alwayz> 我想用现在这个名字，可是已经被注册了。
<alwayz> 这个名字是整个服务器域的吧？
<tiejohn> facebook怎么突破GFW?
<dukelec1> alwayz：可以告訴我哪裏可以註冊嗎？
<banban> tenzu: 嘿嘿 死鑫鑫
<tenzu> banban: ？？
<banban> tenzu: 嘿嘿 木事 早上好 :D
<tenzu> banban: 晚安
<banban> tenzu: 额
<Warm_HUG> banban:《 别和陌生人说话》
<alwayz> dukelec1: 我也忘记了
<tiejohn> 我要上FACEBOOK有人有办法吗?
<dukelec1> 唉，我自己股溝吧。。
<banban> Warm_HUG: 嘿嘿 死鑫鑫是陌生人
<dukelec1> facebook，自己買vpn，淘寶上大把。。。
<tenzu> 非死不可
<tiejohn> VPN好像不能FTP吧?只能通过WEB吗?
<i360> 谁用过qemu?
<dukelec1> vpn是最底層的代理。。。
<hata> 打不开论坛
<dukelec1> 那是你vpn速度太慢，或論壇限制某些區域的IP，或瀏覽器緩存問題。。。
<dukelec1> 或你的vpn服務器有某些限制。。
 * messi http://www.chinarank.org.cn/ 谁能告诉我，7月中旬的时候baidu发生什么事情了吗？
<hceasy> 没人 ？
<happyaron> hata: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/cdnproxy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 论坛加速程序cdnproxy
<hceasy> 今晚有课么 ?
<hata> happyaron: 不是,原来是irssi那个公告刚好吧cn两个字吃了
<happyaron> :)
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 都没人吭声
<lainme> hceasy: 没
<hceasy> lainme: 今天晚上有课么 》
<lainme> hceasy: 没有
<archl> 教授如何是Scribus/Inkscape/GIMP？
<hceasy> 安排到什么时候了
<apprtc> 有人用过xneko没?
<hceasy> 没
<hceasy> 什么东西啊啊
<hceasy> 都没听说过
<apprtc> 就是一只小猫, 追着鼠标跑
<apprtc> 一个桌面宠物一样的程序
<hata> 话说,没开透明那只宠物会不会很丑
<nerver> 准时来报到
<iGnome> 那本来就不漂亮吧
<apprtc> 不会的吧, 就是一只很小很小的猫
<iGnome> 玩这
<happyaron> iGnome: 白神。
<Warm_HUG> apprtc: 啥猫？
<apprtc> 那有谁见过更漂亮的?
<apprtc> 小猫...
<iGnome> 哈皮
<banban> iGnome: 你是谁？出来冒充死EE？
<apprtc> 不是ketty...
<nerver> 你们在聊啥。小动物？
<apprtc> xneko
<iGnome> 这死banban
<happyaron> iGnome: 拜
<banban> iGnome: 哦哦 好像是死EE
<happyaron> iGnome: 打错字了。
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神
<iGnome> 。
<banban> iGnome: 怎么好久没有见你出来混阿 娃哈哈
<hceasy> 手机貌似刷成砖头了
<happyaron> hceasy: 恭喜。
<tenzu> iGnome: Fvwm, Opera，后面的是啥？
<hceasy> 哈哈
<iGnome> 没好玩的
<hata> perl
<apprtc> 现在都懒得弄手机了, 以后换个android
<Warm_HUG> iPone
<iGnome> tenzu: 俄。我随便写了点。补充了
<Warm_HUG> iPhone
<apprtc> iphone就算了, 用不起
<delectate> iGnome: 拜神～
<tenzu> iGnome: X是神马？
<iGnome> hceasy: 啥手机
<iGnome> xterm
<tenzu> Arthrun: 拜见雕叔~~
<tenzu> iGnome: R呢？
<iGnome> 俄。雕也在
<Arthrun> iGnome: 小依阿姨
<tenzu> iGnome: P呢？
<iGnome> rox
<Arthrun> tenzu: 疼猪
<iGnome> ..
<iGnome> 看帖子去
<apprtc> 对了, 有人用过xhost没?
<Arthrun> iGnome: 小依阿姨在干嘛？
<tenzu> iGnome: 搜不到那个帖子了
<banban> iGnome: 嘿嘿 死EE是不是没有网上了阿 看着这么可怜的 哈哈哈 太happy了
<iGnome> Arthrun: http://imagebin.org/124189
<delectate> Arthrun: 拜雕叔～
<iGnome> tenzu: 不至于吧
<delectate> 呃，scim……
<tenzu> iGnome: 真的
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=305023
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - forxp 预热
<feiyu> 三七小福星，啥时候的片子
<iGnome> 才出的吧
<hata> 神器列表?
<tenzu> iGnome: 我回帖的时候你只写了Opera
<Arthrun> iGnome: 啥子东东？
<iGnome> 下午才写了几句
<iGnome> 雕。不是鸟类用的。别看
<hata> 是不是环境来得? forxp
<iGnome> 差不多。组合
<soiamso> apprtc: 现在国内厂家出的android很混乱，又不开放，拿着是悲剧，还要想办法拿到ROOT, 这就是不安全的根源。因为没有root，连上market的基本安全保障都没有。
<delectate> 大家safely remove device后，移动硬盘还转吗？
<delectate> soiamso: 还好吧，market软件安装不用root的
<soiamso> delectate: 不转，你要用弹出
<hata> imageMagick 被华丽抛弃了
<delectate> soiamso: 我碰到2个还在转，2个停止转动的，怀疑是芯片不同，效果不同
<iGnome> 额。雕气得掉线了？
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 转
<soiamso> delectate: 问题是你安装market 要root ,而且网上放着那些放发谁知道没有人放木马。
<banban> delectate: 我的转的
<fuhao> 我在内网用 lampp搭建的一个环境用内网地址可以访问,在浏览器输入外网地址就无法访问,我在路由做了映射和DMZ后还是无法访问,后来我改了apache端口,在路由端口映射也做了调整输入外网地址还是不行.换成内网地址就没问题
<banban> iGnome: 你人品不好而已 :P
<fuhao> 请教下这个问题该怎么解决.
<soiamso> delectate: 停止转的比较安全。其它的可能是一通电就转
<delectate> banban: 我的两个移动硬盘都不转……同学的基本上都转
<kwater>  ANDROID将是下一个 windowsxp
<delectate> soiamso: 我market是默认就装好的……所以没有试过。不过apk应该不需要root的
<iGnome> fuhao: 设置路由什么的。比较罗嗦。
<feiyu> iGnome: 为什么叫forxp
<wobu> 现在WIN版本的PIDGIN还能不能登陆 飞信？
<delectate> wobu: 都不能
<iGnome> feiyu: 看帖子嘛
<wobu> 确定不能啊？
<banban> delectate: 额 快去吃饭吧 饿了吧  呵呵
<banban> wobu: yes 不能
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 神哦，fvwm下面有usbmodem拨号的经验么？
<delectate> banban: 没事啦，还不饿呢～你呢
<soiamso> fuhao: 有3个可能， p 对到达的网址有限制， isp 已经吧 80封闭掉，你的 路由设备没有loopback
<feiyu> iGnome: 看完了，还是不解
<kwater> fuhao：  有没有可能是ISP干掉了PORT80
<wobu> 哦，我还在天涯海角地GOOGLE
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 折腾usb驱动。比较麻烦。以前搞过
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 都是usb_modeswitch，wvdial吧？和fvwm无关吧……
<nsdy> 各位兄弟 有没有会配置javajdk环境的
<fuhao> iGnome: 映射和DMZ我之前也折腾过.没问题
<iGnome> feiyu: 俄。那先不了解。
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 我说的是图形界面拨号
<soiamso> delectate: 你买的是什么机器，我限制在国内能通过国家认证上市的
<Warm_HUG> delectate: wvdial这东西还不想用
<banban> delectate: 我一会煮面 今晚我们实验室四个人煮面 。。。。。
<iGnome> fuhao:  基本就是这些嘛。指定那出口。
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 哦，gnome-ppp是wvdial前端，其他的我不知道了
<feiyu> soiamso: 你用的什么机器
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 这和gui无关
<delectate> banban: 呵呵，我一会也去吃面呢
<soiamso> feiyu: huawei
<delectate> banban: 想去给你煮面
<banban> delectate: 恩 好 呵呵
<soiamso> fuhao: 忘了一个 本机器的防火墙
<tenzu> delectate: 给我也来一碗
<banban> delectate: 好 我买了白菜还有金针菇
<feiyu> soiamso: 我用的htc magic，水货，没root问题
<delectate> soiamso: 那就装“安卓市场”呗，不一定非要market
<fuhao> soiamso: p 对到达的网址有限制 这个我不懂,  isp 已经吧 80封闭掉-我换了81 8000 8080 都不通  你的 路由设备没有loopback 这个有
<soiamso> feiyu: 你不废话，水货。
<delectate> banban: 没问题啦，擎好吧～
<soiamso> fuhao: python or php framwork
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 通常，都是pon了。那些usb的驱动，不遵循nm的要求的
<feiyu> soiamso: 那你为什么不买水货
<banban> delectate: 嘿嘿
<fuhao> soiamso: ubuntu 10.10 默认有安装防火墙吗？
<delectate> banban: 别的不敢说，煮面我还是比较在行的呢
<banban> delectate: 我家亲亲什么都很在行的说 嘿嘿
<microcai> reboot to use systemd ....
<flh> Use-Firefox: 您好，sed 打印一个文件的3至5及11至22，能一个命令不？9$
<microcai> 大家....
<soiamso> feiyu: 不想看繁体，虽然我记得可以转简体，应该是国际版。不知道中文手写如何不敢买，你使用起来感觉怎样。好的话，我也去香港买台 U8150
<microcai> 我做小白咯
<soiamso> fuhao: 是阿，默认就有，基本没有linux 发行版是没有防火墙的
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 如果wvdial是要自己搞定路由的吧？不然多个网络接口应该会出问题
<delectate> banban: 小亲亲才是最厉害的呢～
<soiamso> fuhao: 默认是 只能内部发动链接 ,
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 你的组网方式是？
<fuhao> soiamso: 那我该怎么解决？
<soiamso> fuhao: sudo ufw status
<happyaron> transmission太好用了。
<fuhao> soiamso: 状态：不活动
<feiyu> soiamso: 我的G2，有N多rom可换，语言可以设置简体，中文手写虽然我不用，但有n种输入法可以手写，htc sense界面很美观实用
<soiamso> delectate: 介绍一下水货如何
<soiamso> feiyu: 就是吧整个rom 换掉?
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 有的时候 3G外网，然后无线网卡或者有线网卡接内网的共3个接口，任意时刻都有2个连接
<soiamso> feiyu: 你在内网其它的机器能访问吗？
<YiMing> happyaron: 好用在哪里，介绍介绍，我觉得deluge也可以
<catcher> empathy的irc没提示声音 ...
<delectate> soiamso: 水货不了解……
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 多字了
<soiamso> delectate: 你买的是？
<banban> delectate: 我去煮面了哦 呵呵 你要吃吗 呵呵
<feiyu> soiamso: 买了一年了，用着很舒服，对，可以换掉整个rom，不过需要一些预先步骤，也有点风险，有很多教程
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 是这样的： 3G通外网，然后无线网卡或者有线网卡接内网的共3个接口，任意时刻都有2个连接
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 这个太复杂了……我只是偶尔3g/adsl切换
<delectate> banban: 要～
<delectate> banban: 一起吃吧
<fuhao> soiamso: 还是不行
<soiamso> feiyu: 你买的时候是一个什么系统？
<delectate> soiamso: mid
<soiamso> fuhao: 你的是什么路由？
<soiamso> fuhao: 牌子
<feiyu> soiamso: 1.6的安卓网论坛做的
<fuhao> 腾达
<soiamso> fuhao: 那个可能不行吧，垃圾牌子
<feiyu> soiamso: 买的时候已经帮我刷好了，这一年里我换了不少rom，我喜欢折腾，呵呵
<flh> sed打印文件的3至5及11至22，能一个命令不？
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 嗯，所以wvdial就不给力了，nm这方面就很好的，自动搞定多个连接的管理的能力让你很省心
<fuhao> soiamso: 我之前用着没问题阿.我出差了一个多月回来就不行了
<soiamso> fuhao: 可能我语气有点重，
<fuhao> soiamso: 没事
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 可惜至今除了wvdial以外，我还找不到拨号方式……
<banban> delectate: 快去吃饭吧 呵呵
<delectate> banban: 好～老婆快去煮面吧
<banban> delectate: :)
<soiamso> fuhao: python -m SimpleHTTPServer 测试, 先吧问题的影响因素减少
<Warm_HUG> delectate: modem-manager搞不定么？mm搞定后nm就可以接手
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 没成功
<soiamso> fuhao: 你那 apache 的层次已经够多了，
<YiMing> 有童鞋用jmirc或者virca登录irc么？我这里登录总是报错 不能打开连接
<fuhao> soiamso: 对.接着测试
<soiamso> fuhao: 那个牌子是很差的，两台机上p2p 就惨了
<dawnfantasy> flh,     sed -n '2,10p;15,16p' q.pl   ？
<fuhao> soiamso: 我拔掉路由器直接用猫
<fuhao> soiamso: 宽带是8M的...
<flh> dawnfantasy: 谢谢 sed -n '2,5p;11,23p' file
<soiamso> fuhao:  你的ADSL 8M ？
<flh> dawnfantasy: 谢谢 我将分号打成： 就错了
<fuhao> soiamso:恩
<fuhao> soiamso: 正常下载东西在1000kb/s左右.
<BOYPT> flh: sed多个-e参数，每个接一个sed
<flh> BOYPT: 谢谢，弄好了
<fuhao> soiamso: 接着试去,一会回来
<BOYPT> flh: :)
<makao007> 请问哪里有最便宜的vps?我想用来学习的,硬盘,内存要求很低.
<ubuntu> 干嘛用vpn呢？
<soiamso> makao007: 其它方案不考虑？
<ubuntu> 学习网上不都有？
<happyaron> makao007: 找一叶买burstnet，比较便宜
<soiamso> happyaron: 上面能跑jvm不？
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 还有讲座的计划么？
<happyaron> soiamso: 好像除了不能换内核别的都行。
<ubuntu> makao007: ？vpn干嘛
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 下个月。
<makao007> 前阵子听说amazon有一个一年免费的服务,但是要信息卡.
<makao007> 是vps
<soiamso> happyaron: 运算速度
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道
<soiamso> makao007: 现在免费的只有GAE
<ubuntu> vps是啥？
<makao007> gae 这个我也在用.
<ubuntu> makao007 vpn是啥？
<ubuntu> vps
<soiamso> makao007: 可以买一个月 burst 试试
<makao007> hostmist $2.95/mon
<ubuntu> 做网站的？
<soiamso> makao007: http://www.stpwebhosting.com/
<dawnfantasy> 。。。。好便宜
<makao007>  burst  $5.95/MONTH
<dawnfantasy> 这个不是 vps ？
<ubuntu> makao007: 做网站的？
<makao007> 不是.
<makao007> 就是用来学习的.
<ubuntu> 那？
<ubuntu> 。。。。。。网上教材很多
<YiMing> proxychains chromium-browser 启动后立即报错退出，报错见http://paste.ubuntu.com/534831/ 请各位帮忙看一下 proxychains的配置文件只改了ProxyList
<dawnfantasy> 自己机器就可以搭建
<dawnfantasy> 干嘛要VPS
<dawnfantasy> 浪费钱
<happyaron> 在看枪版哈7
<soiamso> makao007: vps 没有3美元的吧
<makao007> 啥教材? 我要国外的...
<happyaron> 不错。
<ubuntu> 这到底干嘛的？
<makao007> http://www.hostmist.com/vps.html $2.95
<dawnfantasy> let me see
<makao007> 我在用fedora 14
<dawnfantasy> 2GB 的硬盘，能干嘛呢。。
<ubuntu> 哈
<makao007> 我满足了...
<ubuntu> 我也想用不能装啊
<dawnfantasy> 搭建个什么系统都不够了
 * adam8157 妈的, 室友除了玩游戏就是下A片, 还TM都是偷拍系列, 烦死.
<makao007> 我现在的电脑才30G硬盘.
<soiamso> makao007: 问题是80M 你用什么语言写网站，C++ 应该可以
<apprtc> 装BSD
<makao007> 装了两个系统..
<makao007> 谁说我要做网站?
<soiamso> makao007: 一个网页render的时候就要80M，但是这个时候内核放什么地方？
<dawnfantasy> 2GB，，，就是个，，就是个，，就是个，，U 盘！！
<apprtc> 最小40M
<dawnfantasy> 10GB 还不错，6USD
<ubuntu> makao007硬盘安装，引导vmlinux，init就卡在哪儿了
 * adam8157 妈的, 偷拍A片下载癖. 靠.
<dawnfantasy> http://www.hostmist.com/xen-vps-germany.html   这个便宜
<soiamso> makao007: 哦，vpn ?
<dawnfantasy> adam8157, 让他分享。。
<ubuntu> makao007
<adam8157> 我又不看这样的.
<makao007> 这是我的小站..http://wupinyin.appspot.com/article_detail?id=agh3dXBpbnlpbnIPCxIHQXJ0aWNsZRiRpA4M
<Warm_HUG> 没有数据库的网站可以做到啥样？
<ubuntu> 你会硬盘安装fedora吗？
<soiamso> dawnfantasy: 这样都能找到
 * adam8157 成天屁事没有, 开电脑第一件事就是找种子下偷拍.
<makao007> 上面的文章就说这个
<dawnfantasy> adam8157, 你真厉害
<ubuntu> makao007
<Ghost_vsu> 外网能ssh 到内网的机子么？如果没有路由权限去设置端口映射
 * adam8157 让他烦死了
<dawnfantasy> soiamso, 别人找的，不过是另外一个网页而已
<adam8157> dawnfantasy: 我是说我室友...
<adam8157> jiong
<Warm_HUG> makao007: gae要学python的
<dawnfantasy> Ghost_vsu, no，除非是内网先ssh 出去
<soiamso> dawnfantasy: germany 是设神马？
<ubuntu> 对啊我会引导啊
<Ghost_vsu> ssh 到哪
<dawnfantasy> 外网的机器
<Ghost_vsu> 外网的机子不也是躲在某个局域网内么
<happyaron> Ghost_vsu: 可以穿透
<Ghost_vsu> 怎么建立连接呢
<ubuntu> 就算GRUB引导
<Ghost_vsu> happyaron: 怎么穿
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 讨论什么呢？
<makao007> ubuntu init 是不是路径不对啊?
<Ghost_vsu> 两机子 ssh
<ubuntu> 但init （hdx，y）/init.img，电脑就卡在哪儿了
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: fq ???
<Ghost_vsu> 不是
<happyaron> Ghost_vsu: 内网先ssh出来，然后再ssh回去。
<Ghost_vsu> ssh
<ubuntu> 不是
<happyaron> :)
<Ghost_vsu> 00
<Ghost_vsu> 怎么搞？
<makao007> 你可以按c 进入grub 的命令行,手动init
<Use-Firefox> ssh host1 ssh -D host2 # ???
<Use-Firefox> ssh host1 ssh host2 # ???
<Use-Firefox> 笔误。
<dawnfantasy> 先看看 ssh 的 port forwarding
<Ghost_vsu> 关键是 host 不是独立ip 你咋办？
<ubuntu> 我就是GRUB命令啊
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: hostname 呗。
<ubuntu> 路径错了他会提示早不到文件的
<Ghost_vsu> 囧
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: ssh host1 ssh myhost
<makao007> initrd (hd0,5)/isolinux/initrd0.img  多试几次就行了.
<ubuntu> 关键是他卡在哪儿了
<Use-Firefox> ubuntu: 括号，逗号要用英文的。
<makao007> 找不到initrd0.img文件吧.
<ubuntu> 。。。。。。。。。。N次了
<soiamso> makao007: 你学python 一年，用fedora多久了？
<makao007> 没多久.
<ubuntu> 没任何错误提示
<dawnfantasy> makao007, 输入的时候，多用 tab键盘补全
<lazysnake> 后排
<ubuntu> 路径错了他会提示早不到文件的就是cann't find init.img
<lazysnake> 8-)
<soiamso> makao007: 我帮你多点几下那个adsense
<makao007> 不用.
<YiMing> proxychains chromium-browser 启动后立即报错退出，报错见http://paste.ubuntu.com/534831/ 请各位帮忙看一下 proxychains的配置文件只改了ProxyList
<szl1997> 今晚有讲座没？
<happyaron> szl1997: 没有。
<szl1997> 哦
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 不是zsh mutt xterm问答么？
<ubuntu> makao007 你一次就行了？
<lazysnake> :-(没讲座
<Use-Firefox>  * 21日(星期日)：Zsh、Mutt和Xterm问答 - Roy Zuo (roylez, IRC上人称主席)
<dawnfantasy> 你想听什么讲座
<Ghost_vsu> ghs.google.com 被封咋办
<Use-Firefox> 咋没perl的？
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: fq
<makao007> initrd (hd0,5)/  其中的5是可以变的.
<dawnfantasy> Ghost_vsu, 你要用mail还是？
<Ghost_vsu> Use-Firefox: google app 没法用
<Ghost_vsu> app 的 mail 和 docs
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: clone 吾的github: github.com/tusooa/tusooa
<dawnfantasy> 如果是email的话， mail.google.com/a/yourdomain.com/
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 主席没时间，改下个月
<dawnfantasy> docs 不知道，没用过
<ubuntu> 这个配置我懂得
<Ghost_vsu> 修改了总归好看些
<ubuntu> 我装ubuntu也不行，他是到哪儿直接重启
<Ghost_vsu> 不然多麻烦
<soiamso> Ghost_vsu: 不行了，？
<dawnfantasy> 这个，party的做法，没办法
<dawnfantasy> 任命了
<soiamso> Ghost_vsu: 你是想怎样进入app ?
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: 不会google app，你clone下。
<ubuntu> 这个ubuntu我是用wubi装的
<Use-Firefox> Ghost_vsu: 找找就行了。
<Ghost_vsu> 我是想 mail.xxxxxx.com 进我的服务器
<dawnfantasy> Ghost_vsu, 我也想。。。
<Ghost_vsu> 囧
<Ghost_vsu> linux 下有什么好的远程协助方法？
<soiamso> Ghost_vsu: 不行的，比喻使用 明式 url 跳转，进入后不可能继续显示你的地址的
<soiamso> Ghost_vsu: 必须
<ubuntu> 这个配置我试了3天才会的，后来发现好像是我机器的问题
<Gann> Use-Firefox: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa 这个用来干嘛？
<Ghost_vsu> ssh 连不上
<Ghost_vsu> soiamso:  apps 是可以的
<fuhao> soiamso: 问题找到了,
<fuhao> soiamso: 是那个破路由器的问题.
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 我现在已经是 systemd powerd 的了
<microcai> 哈哈哈哈哈
<microcai> 灰常开心啊
<microcai> systemd works!
<microcai> It just works !
<microcai> 哈哈哈哈哈
<soiamso> Ghost_vsu: 隐跳，在两年前是不行的，不知道现在可以了？
<lazysnake> google docs 解禁了？
<microcai> lazysnake: nop[
<MeaCulpa> 有么
<Ghost_vsu> soiamso: 反正我定到QQ域名邮箱是可以的
<soiamso> fuhao: d-link的也是弱智
<lazysnake> 我刚刚不用代理都上了。
<microcai> lazysnake:  ... ...
<soiamso> fuhao: d-link吧自己的管理端口跟80混在了一起
<lazysnake> 要上google docs，就直接上了。lol
<MeaCulpa> http有时候可以上，https必封
<makao007> google docs 有时要改hosts 文件.
<MeaCulpa> http是用来钓鱼的
<Gann> makao007: 我的google docs不能访问
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 一直没有问题，publish是不行的
<Ghost_vsu> doc 有时候可以
<MeaCulpa> lazysnake: 想想看，一个网站https不让上，http随便上，这是怎么回事... 尤其是google groups, 这种地方还是尽量翻墙再去，或者别去
<MeaCulpa> gfw在钓鱼呢
<Gann> dawnfantasy: 企业应用套件现在还能免费注册吗
<Gann> dawnfantasy: 很想申请一个
<soiamso> Gann: 可以阿，如果你有gmail 的话
<lazysnake> MeaCulpa: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:eGYNs8k46gQJ:kyunra-python.googlecode.com/files/Concise_Python_Tutorial.pdf+python%E7%AE%80%E6%98%8E%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B&hl=zh-CN&gl=tw&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiazUAtDfaeDeDONFSDLTKVN3scHg14Zc3U67GF1Zk10su4w8don1jD_biWqx3ylgYRnbn6FBcuDQcY3bl1gA1Ra7t5-Fl0Te69dWWmvD6gPXUh7RBZ79REV0-mm2Grb-ZtR4dx&sig=AHIEtbTX4uX_EHy71M1WGNSMU48e64gMCA
<lazysnake> 我倒。这么长
<Ghost_vsu> 解决ghs.google.com的CNAME记录被封的方法
<colypso> 很好，无法访问
<dawnfantasy> Gann, 我记得有的
<makao007> https google docs  我可以访问啊.
<dawnfantasy> Ghost_vsu, 哪里？
<colypso> 辽宁
<colypso> 铁通
<Ghost_vsu> 我在问呢
<dawnfantasy> ............
<kiss_kill> 我来咯
<kiss_kill> 不过现在在xp里面的 chatzilla
<fuhao> soiamso: 我刚才看了下路由表没有lo ...
<Gann> dawnfantasy: 我现在似乎无法注册哦
<soiamso> fuhao: 是路由器的路由表，还是你机器上的？
<dawnfantasy> 不是一直都可以试用的么
<fuhao> soiamso: 路由器上的
<colypso> 以后是不是gmail也要上不去了？
<kiss_kill> colypso: 怎么可能？
<UU123> gmail正常吧
<fuhao> soiamso: 我机器上有lo 回环
<soiamso> fuhao: 我说的loopback 不是lo
<colypso> 我是说照这种态势发展下去，:-)
<kiss_kill> colypso: 中国特色。2个字 河蟹
<fuhao> soiamso: 我理解错了...那是？
<basncy> 请问怎样强制开启CPU风扇呢，GPU挂了，才修好，，，
<happyaron> basncy: cmos
<soiamso> fuhao: 是当内网机通过你的访问你外网ip的时候，会路由到你指定的服务器的内网地址
<basncy> happyaron,没这软件包呢
<happyaron> basncy: ...
<soiamso> fuhao: 路由上的lo是定义给自己使用的吧
<basncy> happyaron, ^_^
<fuhao> soiamso: 哦
<basncy> happyaron, 进BIOS设置 ？
<fuhao> soiamso: 那现在这个问题该怎么解决呢？
<fuhao> soiamso: 对了,我用的是无线链接的
<happyaron> basncy: 有些应该是。
<basncy> happyaron, 职业学校
<basncy> happyaron, 聚光灯
<basncy> 呃
<basncy> happyaron, bios里有个智能控制风扇，如果开启了就不能用软件控制了？
<Gann> ru域名申请，这个网址似乎没看到申请的地方阿  http://www.ripn.net:8080/nic/dns/form/prs_reg.cgi
<basncy> happyaron, 我重启下看看
<happyaron> basncy: 呃，不晓得了。
<happyaron> basncy: 嗯，可以试试
<basncy> happyaron, 嗯，谢谢
<i360> 谁在vbox中装过archlinux?
<i360> 我segfault无法启动
<makao007> ru 域名,我申请了一次,可以的
<Gann> happyaron: 哪里还可以申请免费的域名哦？
<happyaron> Gann: 不知道。
<weed_up>  .tk的域名可以免费申请
<makao007> 我买了一个.com 域名,基本上没用过.
<i360> 谁在vbox中装过ArchLinux
<colypso> tk是哪里？
<weed_up> makao007: 浪费啊
<weed_up> colypso: 好像.cc的域名也可以免费申请到的
<colypso> moko.cc ？吼吼～～～低调！！恩恩！！
<i360> 谁在vbox中装过ArchLinux
<Warm_HUG> nnd ccav又在放屁，谁能把电视关了！
<i360> CNTV干嘛
<cfy> Warm_HUG: @_@
<cfy> Warm_HUG: i havn't open the TV!
<Sean^King> z
<Warm_HUG> 世界终于安静了
 * Sean^King 人不少啊
<huntxu> RavenChan:
<cfy> weed_up: co.cc is free for pesonel use
<dshbusiness> 今天没有讲座了？
<colypso> dshbusiness:8点不是么？
<Warm_HUG> 下月才有
<colypso> dshbusiness:哈尔滨时区8点！
<i360> 谁讲讲vbox
<Warm_HUG> 对，谁对哪个东西用的好，都出来讲讲，给大家分享
<MeaCulpa> vbox需要讲什么么
<MeaCulpa> 很好用啊
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我刚才在vbox中装了ArchLinux，结果无法启动
<i360> MeaCulpa: stdout INIT 3之后segfault
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 没遇到过
<MeaCulpa> ...
<i360> MeaCulpa: 你在里面装过ArchLinux吗
<makao007> 弱弱的问一下,每次的讲课没有人事后理整一下,放到网上?
<i360> MeaCulpa: 对了，不知道ArchLinux(kernel 2.6.33)对ext4的支持是否好，不知是否这个原因
<MeaCulpa> i360: 没
<MeaCulpa> i360: ext4已经出来快三年了，你说呢
<MeaCulpa> arch又没把内核咋地...
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我分了/boot 100M,/ 3G, swap 1G
<MeaCulpa> i360: 我都是很久以前从ext4迁移回到reiser...
<MeaCulpa> i360: 那么紧张？
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我/boot用reiser3,/用ext4
<MeaCulpa> 我boot都有10g... 塞满了1x个内核
<MeaCulpa> 和一个小os
<i360> MeaCulpa: 1个内核没有10G的吧
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我记得一个内核很小
<MeaCulpa> 内核30-40m
<i360> MeaCulpa: 怎么这么大
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我好像4M
<MeaCulpa> 肥内核，initrmfs加一起
<Sean^King> i360: 你的压缩了。
<i360> Sean^King: 恩，bzImage
 * MaskRay 谁用过 kvm with VDE ？推荐点资料。gentoo wiki 失败……
<MeaCulpa> i360: 压了
<i360> MeaCulpa: 你不压缩？
<Use-Firefox> 坚决用lzma压缩的image
<MeaCulpa> i360: 为什么要压缩？缺这点空间？
<i360> MeaCulpa: 编译的时候自动设置的，我懒得动
<MeaCulpa> PC不缺容量
 * Use-Firefox 坚决用lzma压缩的image
<pocoyo`>  /whoami
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我现在是默认内核，好像没有1G吧，否则他提示无法安装的
 * MeaCulpa 坚决避免一切压缩
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 不是缺不缺空间的问题
<MeaCulpa> i360: ...我说了3xm
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 载入内存时要解压？花时间不？
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: 不怎么花，其实
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我无法启动不知为什么
<i360> MeaCulpa: 怎么会segmental fault
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: linux不是windows,谁没事重启...
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: :-) 你只考虑解压 为啥不考虑加载
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 现代硬盘，读起来都不到一秒吧
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓了，linux可不是为了动不动重启设计的，要启动快，还是windows吧
<MeaCulpa> 不过定制一下，还是可以很快启动的
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 不过读取时间的确没考虑到哦啊
<i360> MeaCulpa: /boot用什么文件系统好
<MeaCulpa> i360: ext2
<i360> MeaCulpa: 一点没觉得Windows启动会
<MeaCulpa> i360: 难道还有其他选择
<Sean^King> Warm_HUG: 内核不需要考虑这么多 稳定是王道
<blu10ph> 今天有人讲课么~
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我刚才选择reiserfs
 * MeaCulpa 用gentoo 的都跑肥内核...
<MeaCulpa> i360: boot ext2以外都是折腾
<Warm_HUG> Sean^King: 嗯呐
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 能有ubuntu的肥么。。。
<mint> 大家好，问个问题，哪里有免费ssh
<pocoyo> mint: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ...难说
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我动不动就全编进去，模块少些
<makao007> free ssh , alwaysdata.com
<i360> MeaCulpa: 断电了ext2是不是完蛋
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 多大？
<MeaCulpa> i360: 不知道，启动的时候断电？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 36m
<i360> MeaCulpa: 使用时
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我更新一次内核要下300M
<MeaCulpa> i360: 什么叫使用时
<i360> MeaCulpa: 启动后
<MeaCulpa> i360: 启动后内核就在内存里了，/boot都可以umount啊
<MeaCulpa> i360: ...基本常识
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫内核...
<i360> MeaCulpa: 在umount前没有sync吧
<MeaCulpa> i360: 不知道，没经验
<MaskRay> i360: /boot 设成 noauto 呢？
<weed_up> mint:comodo 上有
<i360> 还有不是整个/boot全部在内存吧？
<microcai>  top -p 1 看看 upstart 占用的资源吧. .....
<MeaCulpa> i360: 那当然...  但是很多人都不常mount
<microcai> systemd 只用了 3m
<Sean^King> mint：免费的我有提供 不过不保证能用多久
<cfy> noauto is better,
<cfy> when you need to write,then mount boot
<billlee> 问个C++语言的问题：有一个模板类，里面有一个 static const 数据成员，该怎么初始化？因为是模板，所以必须在类内定义；又因为是 static 成员，必须在类外定义。这到底要怎么弄？
<microcai> .. billlee 定义的时候初始化
<i360> MaskRay: 等会儿我看下，刚才vbox安装archlinux结果segfault
<MaskRay> genkernel 会自动挂载 /boot，而且 gentoo 默认 /etc/fstab 就是 /boot noauto
<MeaCulpa> 不过我还是挂着的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 挂着好
<MeaCulpa> 自己电脑，又不是服务器
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我每天都会编译一次内核
<Sean^King> 挂不挂意义不大的。我觉得
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ....你无聊
<Sean^King> microcai: 您是做测试的吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... .. 我用上 systemd 了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 额，不是。
<i360> microcai: 每天一个个参数全部选择一遍？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦...更无聊
<i360> microcai: 折腾
<MeaCulpa> :P
<microcai> i360: 是啊，对于不确定的参数，我就一个一个试水
<MeaCulpa> omg
<Sean^King> microcai: 可能是学生把 事情比较少
<microcai> Sean^King:  。。。 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 我已经1年多没理会过menuconfig里面的选项了
<Sean^King> microcai: 你那样 其实作用不大
<MeaCulpa> 都是象征性的call一个menuconfig出来，立即ecs
<Sean^King> microcai: 有那时间  学学c 看看内核代码吧
<MeaCulpa> s/ecs/esc
<i360> microcai: 不确定的我都基本按照Linus Torvalds上面说"If unsure, say X"
<microcai> Sean^King:  ...  那是很久以前的事情了 .....
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<i360> MeaCulpa: 那样编译多长时间阿？
<MeaCulpa> i360: 不知道，没看过，1x分钟吧
<microcai> i360: 我的内核编译时间基本就十几分钟
<Sean^King> 学生真幸福。
<MeaCulpa> i360: 手头的core i5 笔记本 开-j6， 快得很
<wobu> 风行挂掉了?
<billlee> microcai: 能说具体一点吗？我在类声明中这样写 static const Exception exception_logic("Logic Error"); //Exception 是预先定义的类
<billlee> gcc 说 error: expected identifier before string constant; error: expected ‘,’ or ‘...’ before string constant
<i360> microcai: 我觉得make menuconfig什么都不动基本上要5 hrs
<happyaron> billlee: 又在搞dlp?
<i360> MeaCulpa: 机器太好了
<happyaron> billlee: 我已经转战BT了。。。
<MeaCulpa> i360: ... 你是怎么觉得的...
<MeaCulpa> i360: 我就是多年前从Sabayon内核开始配，去掉一些这辈子一定不会用的东西，然后就编译
<Gann> 请问我只想注册一个ru域名，在设置解析的时候，我又没有空间，怎么设置IP阿
<MeaCulpa> 然后就再也不改了
<microcai> i360: 所以要精简
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我这里机器6小时
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 精简个鸟，distcc
<i360> microcai: 你是不是make allnoconfig精简的？
<microcai> billlee: ...
<microcai> billlee: 头文件不写定义，到类的 cpp 文件写
<MeaCulpa> 我ibm X22 都40min搞定
<billlee> happyaron: 不是，最近 dlp 没更新。再说 dlp 也用不上模板
<i360> microcai: 我看到Ubuntu论坛里面别人都这样弄的，我试了试，发现太难
<billlee> microcai: 可是这是模板类，能在 cpp 文件写吗？
<microcai> billlee: static const Exception::exception_logic("Logic Error");
 * MeaCulpa 还曾经用ubuntu配置编过
<MeaCulpa> 没那么慢啊
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我可是最早的P4
<MeaCulpa> 所以要入我们Sabayon门，弹指一挥间，给你一台能用的Gentoo
<MeaCulpa> i360: IBM X22, Windows XP都不给力
<i360> MeaCulpa: XP这里跑起来很累很累
<microcai> billlee:  ... .. 模板的？ 诶 ... ... static 和类是没有关系的 ... static 成员其实就是 友元 成员的一种合理名称。
<i360> MeaCulpa: 被我kick out了
<MeaCulpa> i360: 嘻嘻，那你除了内核，其他东西还是别编译了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ？ genotoo ？
<MeaCulpa> i360: 内核也可以找个好的编译好的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ??
<tiejohn> 淘宝买了个VPN,可是在UB下怎么用呢?
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我又不是Gentoo
<Sean^King> 哈哈 下次找我买把
<microcai> MeaCulpa: gentoo 只适合于自己使用，因为配置太麻烦。你这辈子都想只安装一次 gentoo
<Sean^King> tiejohn: 买的啥vpn？
 * MeaCulpa 拉了单位几台刀片给自己X22编译...效果不佳
<i360> microcai: 那么如果LFS呢？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我装了好多次...Sabayon
<MeaCulpa> i360: LFS只是一个学习工具而已，不予讨论
<tiejohn> 2元的VPN不晓得怎么用,说要OPENVPN,可是我从包里装了个,不知道怎么用.
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: nnnd 你编译，学会了啥
<MeaCulpa> i360: 众樵夫在讨论砍柴刀的好坏，有一人在边上现打砍柴刀，这人要么是铁匠，要么是樵夫里的傻子
<microcai> tiejohn:  ... ... 用 networkmanager-openvpn ...
<iGnome> 还刀片
<Sean^King> tiejohn: 很easy的 他给你配置文件和证书了么？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 要学啥？又不是靠 linux吃饭...
<iGnome> 俄。那就别鼓动别人编译
 * i360 编译内核太难
<iGnome> 那好傻的
<Sean^King> MeaCulpa: 很可悲的，我靠linux吃饭。
<tiejohn> 说要下个什么 东西,可是404,打不开
<cfy> microcai: i have install gentoo today
<cfy> iGnome: .
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我鼓动过别人编译么...
<Sean^King> tiejohn: :-)
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  众人在讨论微内核好还是宏内核好，有个家伙立刻打造了宏内核.....
<MeaCulpa> Sean^King: 哦，那就另当别论了，呵呵，需要研究linux结构的，少数人之一啊你
<iGnome> 当然阿。还吹嘘用刀片服务器搞
<i360> MeaCulpa: 现在有微内核吗？
<Sean^King> iGnome: 。。。。
<i360> microcai: 现在有微内核吗？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...只有windows才是微内核
<MeaCulpa> linux全部是宏内核
<microcai> i360: 有
<microcai> i360: mach
<MeaCulpa> 微内核的只有windows吧
<i360> microcai: 那已经out了吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa: windows 啥都不是，是个怪物
<MeaCulpa> linux没有微内核的吧
<i360> microcai: 什么卡耐基学校的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: windows是微内核？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Windows典型的微内核的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不是么
<iGnome> cfy: 你那路由，折腾出啥了没
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那是 windows nt 3.0
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不了解
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 后续的都不是了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 啥都要外部驱动，外部接口
<i360> 也许NT 4.0还稍微是
<cfy> iGnome: 挺好了。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦？ 这倒也不了解
<iGnome> 附加了些什么。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 自动断线重联，自动下载
<pocoyo> 等hurd
<cfy> iGnome: openwrt的东西，再加上自己的一些脚本。
<MaskRay> cfy: 又装了？
<iGnome> . 我这机器，那天不是说没dsl破解。。
 * cfy 额。。。怎么fcitx这么不爽。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 反正要比linux微到不知道多少
<MeaCulpa> windows内核里东西极少，硬件驱动也很少
<soiamso> i360: 有微内核的不过不叫linux
<happyaron> cfy: fcitx-sunpinyin
<cfy> MaskRay: 是什么？
<happyaron> hurd
<happyaron> 微内核
<Sean^King> linux没有微内核的。
<cfy> happyaron: 突然不属那个，我在64bit.
<i360> soiamso: 我知道Linus是站在宏内核那边的
<MeaCulpa> liunx内核完全不微嘛
<cfy> happyaron: 突然不爽，我在64bit.
<Sean^King> i3
<happyaron> cfy: 我也在用64的
<billlee> microcai: 多谢。我用 template<typename T> const Exception A::exception_logic("Logic Error"); 放在头文件后面成功了。
<cfy> iGnome: dsl?
<i360> soiamso: 他好像还有批评微的事情
<happyaron> cfy: 我一直64
<MeaCulpa> linux kernel没有一点点微内核的味道，除非完全重写
<cfy> happyaron: 64也没啥不同。。。。不过以前也没人和我说。。。。。
<Sean^King> i360: linus的叫单内核，至于宏内核 不晓得
<happyaron> linus他老师不是骂他么，说干嘛不用微内核。
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在挂着下载115.....
<MeaCulpa> 唉，去游泳了
<soiamso> i360: win只是组织上比叫不开放
<MeaCulpa> linux只是按照minix啥的弄个东西，没说要从头设计啊，干嘛非要微内核
<happyaron> cfy: transmission好东西
<happyaron> cfy: rtorrent见鬼去吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦，你需要升级115那个脚本了。115网页结构变了
<iGnome> cfy: 拨号的模块
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵，
 * Sean^King 每个人的都会认为自己的儿子是最聪明的，但是不能因此去指责别人的儿子
<Warm_HUG> 别傻了，unix下面，你搞出来几kb的内核，那也算不上微内核
<MeaCulpa> linus只是想让桌面用户用到unix的好处，从没想过要创造一个微内核吧
<i360> soiamso: 觉得微内核只是理论上比较优秀的，在目前的应用上优点。。。。。。
<iGnome> 又变啥。反正我这没115资源
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... windows nt 3.0 速度太慢 .. 微软妥协了
<microcai> pocoyo: hurd 不是取消了么
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那 darwin 不知道又比 windows 微多少了
<microcai> happyaron:   ... 那个不是他老师 ....
<microcai> happyaron: 那个不过是 minix 的作者，是个老师，不过不是 linus 的老师 ...
<MeaCulpa> RMS也只是想让unix工具大家共有，开源
<cfy> iGnome: 那就接在一般路由后面嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 开源界没几个人在搞微内核吧
<iGnome> 那不难受。
<cfy> iGnome: 那你没办法嘛。。。要不搞台dir-825?
<happyaron> microcai: ok...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: darwin算么，不太了解
<MeaCulpa> 不说了，洗澡洗澡
 * microcai vmlinux 有 30MB ... 诶，微不了啊
<iGnome> 没必要吧。玩玩而已
<happyaron> microcai: hurd还在搞啊。
<microcai> happyaron: 哦，是么
<iyten> 今天的晚8点主题是什么？
<Sean^King> microcai: 微与单或者宏 不是以体积说的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 买来也没体验到100MB/s....囧
<microcai> happyaron: 这些人还真是时间多
<i360> microcai: 你现在是不是剪的基本上没有多余了
<happyaron> microcai: debian hurd也还存在
<iGnome> lol
<microcai> Sean^King: 。。。 。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 为了梦想奋斗嘛
<microcai> i360: 那倒不是
<MeaCulpa> 微不微，也不一定看size, minigun就可以做的很大，给飞机装备，但那还是minigun...触发系统极其简化
<iGnome> cfy: 加了pl吧
<i360> microcai: 特别是Device Drivers那部分
<cfy> iGnome: 不过我这台有个开关。现在用来开关wifi
<cfy> iGnome: pl?
<iGnome> perl
<iGnome> 都有开关。
<Sean^King> 微与单 不是看体积的。
<cfy> iGnome: 你也有的？我这个可是节电的开关阿
<microcai> i360: 还有很多可以裁剪的
<microcai> i360: drivers 已经把没有的都去掉了
<iGnome> 估计头次，我就是没开开关，整个没无线
<cfy> 不是reset.....
<Sean^King> 作为一个end user 这些不是我们需要关心的问题
<cfy> iGnome: 没无线？
<iGnome> 后面有2个开关呢
<i360> microcai: 怎么弄的
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。。。这么多。。。。
<iGnome> 起不来嘛。那wlan0
<microcai> i360: ? 什么怎么弄的？
<cfy> iGnome: 奇怪了。。。你寄过来，我帮你倒倒XD
<iGnome> 。。
<microcai> Sean^King: 我不是 end user ... 我也是 developer ....
<iyten> happyaron: 老大 今天的讲座主题是神马？
<iGnome> 你不如去买一个。60。
<i360> microcai: 没有的全部去掉了
<microcai> i360: ??? 嘛意思？
<cfy> iGnome: 我有了。。。。。。。
<happyaron> iyten: 神马都没有。
<i360> microcai: 你对你机器硬件如此了解？
<ofan> I missed the session last night..
<microcai> i360: 硬件自己攒的，所以有什么自己都知道
<iGnome> cfy: 啥有了。
<iyten> happyaron: 今天木有讲座？
<Sean^King> microcai: 哦。那看问题的角度就不同了，great developer
<iGnome> hata: .
<happyaron> iyten: 木
<cfy> iGnome: 有路由确实爽。坌集都不用装h3c的客户端。
<cfy> 本机
<i360> microcai: DIY。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 有dir-825
<microcai> Sean^King:  ... 不是，只是个蹩脚的 developer
<i360> microcai: 很多选项我都不清楚，比如什么“快速时钟”什么的
<microcai> ... ...
<i360> microcai: 叫HTPP还什么的
<microcai> i360: 额 ... ... 找找硬件的手册 ....
<Kandu> happyaron: 今明兩天的講座內容是什麼？
<microcai> i360: 是 HPET ...
<happyaron> Kandu: 没有
<i360> microcai: 不知道lshw的信息是否全
<happyaron> Kandu: 下个月继续搞
<i360> microcai: 如何看有没有
<cfy> 为啥我总觉得是2011年。。。。
<microcai> i360: 额 ....
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦
<iyten> happyaron: 下个月神马时候
<microcai> i360:  去看主板的手册 ....
<i360> microcai: 我电脑手册里面只有教我怎么装XP
<reiv> 一般主板没手册的吧...
<happyaron> iyten: 不知道呢。
<i360> microcai: lshw查那个MotherLand上网搜索不知是否可以
<iyten> 哦
<microcai> i360:  ... ... 那可以拆开机箱看看用的是什么芯片 .....
<cfy> 为啥我感觉64上的fcitx没有32上的快？
<iGnome> cfy: 再买一个60的。调试好，和我交换。 :D
<billlee> reiv: 我的主板手册说得很清楚呀
<reiv> i360: 先装个全的，然后lsmod。。。
<i360> microcai: 我不知道能不能通过cat /*?
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。。。你先寄过来,lol
<microcai> ... ...
<i360> reiv: 下次我看看，不清楚HPET能不能编译进模块
<microcai> i360: 不知道的你就编译进去 ...
<microcai> i360: 然后一点一点的去掉 ....
<reiv> i360: 为什么要模块？
<i360> microcai: 我一般性是你说的反过来的，所以经常无法启动
<iGnome> cfy: 那给地址，反正几十块的，随便
<i360> reiv: 否则能lsmod?
<reiv> i360: 肯定的东西我都直接编进内核的。
<reiv> i360: 你是想研究那写东西需要编译吗？
<microcai> i360:  ... ...
<Gann> 申请了域名，如何绑定到google企业套件去？
<i360> reiv: 我想把没有的配件全部kick
<reiv> i360: 我的意思是，先用发行版的内核，一般有一堆的mod.然后lsmod。
<i360> reiv: make localmodconfig基本上效果相同吧？
<reiv> i360: 应该差不多。
<reiv> i360: 不过我自己是一项项看过来的。不肯定的先不要。
<reiv> i360: 一般第一次会kernel panic。
<billlee> reiv: 并非所有 lsmod 没列出的模块都没有用。一些模块要在执行特定的调用后才被加载
<i360> reiv: 我kernel panic数次
<delectate> happyaron:   Kandu: dpkg-dev，会检测自己的host，把那个项在编译时替换成当前的。所以写any即可。
<delectate> happyaron: 这个是control的？
<reiv> i360: 主要是IDE的驱动要编进内核就OK了。
<i360> reiv: 后来lshw把driver搜索到的东西填上，ok了，是一个piix什么的
<reiv> i360: 这个和机器有关系的...
<happyaron> delectate: 正确
<reiv> i360: 新的make nconfig很给力
<i360> make nconfig什么？
<reiv> i360: make menuconfig的升级版
<billlee> 我这里遇到了一个问题，就是 2.6.36 的内核编译后，Ubuntu 10.04 软件源里的 nvidia 受限驱动 和 virtualbox 驱动编译不通过，提示 ioctl 未定义
<i360> reiv: 我看看，以前不知道，是不是也只依赖于ncurses?
<delectate> happyaron: 添加完的Depends是这样的：Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, python, python-gtk2, python-jswebkit, python-webkit, mimetex, wv
<reiv> i360: make menuconfig也依赖的吧。
<billlee> 难道不同版本内核的源代码还有兼容问题？
<delectate> happyaron: 这个是control的dependency吧？
<i360> reiv: 我问是否和menuconfig依赖相同
<happyaron> delectate: 正确
<reiv> billlee: 估计是配置不对。
<zy> 我把系统更新关闭了，会不会有影响啊
<i360> reiv: 我这里编译之后还有很多问题，譬如X无法启动之类的
<JackyChao> 我pidgin上的msn老是登不上，总是显示The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.怎么回事。应该怎么办
<reiv> billlee: 我自己编译poulsbo的驱动，之前没选agp，也报错。
<zy> 因为我的机器配置不高，不想更新了
<delectate> happyaron:     下面是一个空行，表示Source 部分结束； ———— 这个是分隔用？
<reiv> i360: 应该是Graphics里面的配置有问题。
<i360> reiv: 不是，主要是X之后的鼠标键盘
<i360> reiv: 显示正常
<happyaron> delectate: 对。
<reiv> i360: evdev ？？
<i360> reiv: 我把Linus企鹅logo编译进去了，看见了那个logo
<reiv> i360: 也可能是X的问题。
<delectate> happyaron: 必须？
<i360> reiv: 估计是，我不知道evdev是什么，和udev?
<happyaron> delectate: 必需
<i360> reiv: ArchLinux是给力，128M内存运行良好
<reiv> i360: evdev是X的通用驱动，和/dev/input/eventX相关。
<reiv> i360: Arch更新比较爽，之前是用gentoo的(atom 1.3G的cpu)。
<delectate> happyaron: 下边的包名，架构什么的也写在control？control文件没有其他结构？只有那个空行的分隔，对吧？
<i360> reiv: 我记得我看Gentoo文档的时候看到要写evdev作为输入设备，但是我不是Gentoo
<billlee> reiv: 我基本继承了上次编译的完全正常的 2.6.34 的配置，ioctl 好像是很抽象的结构吧，怎么也不会没编译到吧。
<happyaron> delectate: 对。
<reiv> i360: 通用的，和gentoo无关。一般的设备都可以试试evdev。
<Warm_HUG> gnome下面 alt+F7可以移动窗口.....
<delectate> happyaron: ok，thx
<reiv> billlee: make oldconfig ？
<i360> reiv: 是内核驱动还是X特有的
<happyaron> delectate: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gwrite/gwrite_0.5.0-1.debian.tar.gz
<billlee> reiv: 嗯。 make oldconfig 再 make menuconfig 手动检查
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: aptitude 能不能设置下，把一个包的所有分包都自动装上。改的话，吾就用笨兔。
<delectate> happyaron: thx，我也把他添加到文档末尾了
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 这个不知道
<reiv> i360: 内核有一部分就是通过/dev/input/eventXX，然后X通过这些文件和外设通信。
<ilinux> 请问 今天的课堂开始了么？
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 我决定没啥意义
<happyaron> ilinux: 今天没有。
<i360> reiv: 配置在哪里？
<reiv> billlee: 确认nvidia支持2.6.35?
<i360> reiv: Device Driver?
<ilinux> 哦，我以为今天有呢！谢谢happyaron
<reiv> i360: 什么的配置？
<i360> reiv: evdev的配置相关内核参数
<reiv> i360: ===
<billlee> reiv: 我想说的就是这个，是不是不同版本的内核源代码不兼容？
<reiv> billlee: 一般nvidia应该会慢一些的。
 * Sean^King 今天讲座讲啥？
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: topic说下吧
<reiv> i360: Device Driver -> Input device support -> Event interface
<happyaron> 今天没讲座。。
<Gann> 今天没讲座吗
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> happyaron: /topic + 今天没讲座。。。
<happyaron> okay
<Use-Firefox> -h
<i360> reiv: 我没编译进入……
<sicklepriest> 用系统自带的那个工具中SMART数据有坏扇区怎么办？
<reiv> i360: 编进后就可以在X里面用evdev了。
<Destine> happyaron, 今天不是主席么？
<sicklepriest> 请问用系统自带的那个工具中SMART数据有坏扇区怎么办？
<reiv> billlee: 看看这个：http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-849800-start-0.html
<billlee> sicklepriest:  赶紧把重要数据备份到其他硬盘
<billlee> reiv: Thanks
<happyaron> Destine: 主席有事，临时改了。
<Destine> happyaron, 哦。
<i360> happyaron: 谁？
<sicklepriest> 用系统自带的那个工具中SMART数据有坏扇区怎么办？
<reiv> 请问“主席”是谁？
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<delectate> sicklepriest: 木有办法，换硬盘
<happyaron> i360 reiv : roylez 是主席
<reiv> sicklepriest: 一般磁盘会自动处理的吧。要不就分区的时候避开这些地方。
<reiv> 昨天没看到roylez。。。
<delectate> happyaron:  ?package(gwrite):needs="X11|text|vc|wm" section="Applications/see-menu-manual"\ title="gwrite" command="/usr/bin/gwrite"      needs="X11|text|vc|wm"
<delectate> happyaron: 这句正确吗？
<sicklepriest> 看到重新分配分区有好多
<happyaron> delectate: 不对，这是默认的模板
<pocoyo> delectate:  just for you,banban
<delectate> happyaron: 前边的问号，应该有吗？
<happyaron> delectate: 最终的结果你可以直接打开那个debian.tar.gz，里面是正确的。
<happyaron> delectate: 应该有。
<tiejohn> tiejohn@tiejohn-laptop:~/下载/openvpn-config$ openvpn --config vpn.ovpn
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:03:59 2010 OpenVPN 2.1.0 i486-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [MH] [PF_INET6] [eurephia] built on Jul 20 2010
<delectate> happyaron: ok，为了保证文档正确，必须想你求证 :)
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:03:59 2010 WARNING: file 'passwd' is group or others accessible
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:03:59 2010 WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:03:59 2010 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:04:00 2010 WARNING: file 'test-user.key' is group or others accessible
<delectate> pocoyo: :D
<tiejohn> Sun Nov 21 20:04:00 2010 /usr/bin/openssl-vulnkey -q -b 1024 -m <modulus omitted>
<^k^> tiejohn:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<billlee> reiv: Thanks. 原来还真是代码兼容的问题。这样不能向上兼容，修改内核的时候岂不是牵一发而动全身，改了一些抽象的东西，很多代码都要改。
<tiejohn> 帮我看下VPN设置怎么回事?
<happyaron> delectate: :)
<reiv> billlee: 这些是nvidia考虑的。所以说开发驱动，windows比较好，一劳永逸。或者把驱动merge到内核里，由内核人员负责更新。
 * NoIE 今天没讲座。。。
<hata> 讲座开始没有了?
<blu10ph> 喵呜~
<happyaron> hata: /topic ...
<ofan> no session tonight..
<blu10ph> 今天讲讲生活哲学吧`
<ofan> using arch...
<i360> ofan: using arch in vbox
<hata> happyaron: 好的
<tiejohn> 话题上说没讲座是什么意思?
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd，居然忘记怎么写.Compile了。。。
<ofan> no im..
<i360> happyaron: CFLAGS和CXXFLAGS是什么变量
<happyaron> i360: 编译器选项
<zy> 中文论坛只有这一个聊天室么？
<Use-Firefox> tenzu: 原来是主席讲的，结果他没空。
<i360> happyaron: 我说是否是环境变量
<Use-Firefox> tiejohn: 原来是主席讲的，结果他没空。
<Use-Firefox> tab按错了。
<Use-Firefox> sry
<ofan> zy: no,there are many chinese channels
<tiejohn> 什么讲座?
<happyaron> i360: 都是编译的时候传递的，没人给直接写环境变量里吧。
<zy> xterm中文乱码，总是搞不定
<Use-Firefox> tiejohn: 看邮件列表
<i360> happyaron: 那个Gentoo有/etc/make.conf我不知道在其他地方有没有统一设置的地方
<Gann> 啥时候能讲讲如何申请ru域名
<zy> 偶尔看到一个贴子说是按ALT +右键选一个，可是每次打开都要选，麻烦。还有，字体大小也不能改
<ofan> Gann: use ripn
<i360> ofan: 哪里获得yaourt
<ofan> i360: i donno..
<reiv> i360: 修改/etc/pacman.conf
<Gann> ofan: 一个小时才4个，世界这么大，比中六合彩还难阿
<reiv> i360: 加上[archlinuxfr]
<reiv> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<reiv>  
<Gann> ofan:   patch -i readline_patch.txt 这个怎么搞阿？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<reiv> i360: 然后：pacman -Sy; pacman -S yaourt
<Gann> ofan: 终于发现chrome的bug了
<atomzhang> 怎么用gtk+实现波形图呢?
<ofan> Gann: yes.. I used to use bot register ru domains
<alvin_rxg> hello, 问个 awesome wm 的问题：如何让一个 client 在 maximized 的时候，自动去处它的 border? 即 border_width = 0
<Gann> ofan: 用chrome下载 ubuntu论坛里的附件，总是下载称了PHP文件
<ofan> Gann: er...
<nixzhu1> http://hi.baidu.com/zhuhongxu/blog/item/93828644e60ab243500ffed7.html GTK+波形图？
<atomzhang> gtk+实现类似于任务管理器中cpu运行状态的显示,有人知道么?
<huntxu> atomzhang: 用cairo
<reiv> atomzhang: cairo或drawarea。。。
<atomzhang> cairo是?
<i360> reiv: 环境变量arch未定义
<atomzhang> 需要另外安装库么?
<i360> reiv: 是i386还是686
<huntxu> atomzhang: ......
<Gann> ofan: 我能用你的机器人申请吗
<reiv> i360: 没i368。
<pocoyo> Gann: 网速慢.
<atomzhang> 不好意思,我先上网看看,再来问你满
<atomzhang> 你们
<reiv> i360: 先更新一下pacman，可以在/etc/pacman.conf里面配置的。
<alvin_rxg> hello, 问个 awesome wm 的问题：如何让一个 client 在 maximized 的时候，自动去处它的 border? 即 border_width = 0
<ofan> Gann: The bot is wasted,ripn now use capthcas
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: client.add_signal("maximized_horizontal", function(c) c.border_width = 0 end)
<i360> reiv: 那个wiki我开了老半天我还没开出来
<iGnome> huntxu: 。。 折腾这。
<huntxu> iGnome: ...
<reiv> i360: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
<iGnome> 写法这么bt
<huntxu> lua不懂
<reiv> lua很难搞。
<i360> reiv: 就是这个开得非常慢慢
<huntxu> 我知道你巴不得能用perl...
<ofan> Gann: if you can handle the capchthcas you will get 4 domains in an hour.
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: or property::maximized_horizontal ? http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Signals#client
<reiv> 那写写wow插件的估计用的很high
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: lua不懂...
<i360> reiv: 163源怎么又慢了
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: add_signal failed
<xinqishi143> 请问要如何注册一个频道呢？
<reiv> i360: 163的不行，我用的是bjtu（好像是这个，现在没开arch的机器）的。
<reiv> xinqishi143: 直接/join就可以了。
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: +I All (Maxium) nohandler
<i360> reiv: 不是Official Source
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 可怜的...
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: wtf... what's that stuff?
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 连#awesome都没人理你
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 那是fvwm...
<huntxu> 我还记得喵...
<i360> fvwm?
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: 这个问题我很早前问过，也没人回应
<reiv> i360: 应该是的. http://www.archlinux.org/mirrorlist/?country=China&protocol=http&ip_version=4
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: 简洁的不用，多傻
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: fullscreen 的时候是没边框的
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 简洁？
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 不然就不叫fullscreen了...
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: hmmm
<reiv> 有人用Shifty吗？（http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Shifty）
<iGnome> huntxu: 还不赶紧回来
<happyaron> i360: 不知道。
<huntxu> iGnome: awesome都用一年多了啊
<iGnome> 迷途知返？
<reiv> huntxu: 用Shifty吗？
<huntxu> 谁说是迷途了
<huntxu> reiv: 无
<reiv> huntxu: ...
<Gann> python定义dictionary数据的时候，会自动根据字母排序哦
<iGnome> 全屏幕下折腾窗口占位分布，不爽的
<reiv> 刚从xmonad的坑跳到awesome的坑。
<messi> vim normal情况下“!”有什么作用的吗？
<nihao123> hello
<ofan> messi:  :h !
<nihao123> :)
<iGnome> reiv: 终身瓦片？
<messi> ofan: 查出来是command下的
<reiv> iGnome: 什么是“终身瓦片”？
<iGnome> 额。自己想。不明白瓦片？
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 看#awesome
<i360> reiv: distcc是什么
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 自己去看fullscreen的代码就好了
<huntxu> i360: 分布式编译
<i360> messi: !一般是强制
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: ._.
<reiv> i360: 一个加速compile的工具： http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Distcc Documentation
<i360> reiv: 你是否用ccache
<delectate> happyaron: 这句什么意思，什么是过了？（执行dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot 后）  如果过了，在 上层目录里就会出现 .deb .build 和 .changes 文件；没过的话，就要根据提示再回头找原因了。一个最简单deb包的制作例程，就是这样。完整地展示给大家了。  ”
<iGnome> 执行完了
<delectate> happyaron: 是不是指完成？
<iGnome> 中文
<huntxu> delectate: 通过，顺利完成
<reiv> i360: 用的。
<happyaron> delectate: 就是dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot 执行完成且没有报错。
<i360> reiv: 如果平时编译用ccache是不是只要export PATH?
<reiv> i360: FEATURES="ccache strict"
<iGnome> happyaron: 不是有gui的打包的了吗
<delectate> huntxu, happyaron : thx
<i360> reiv: 那个arch wiki的说法没有写清除
<reiv> i360: 只在emerge里面用...
<i360> reiv: 你不是arch?
<happyaron> iGnome: 那打出来的能用，但是很难符合标准
<reiv> i360: desktop还是gentoo
<reiv> i360: umpc是arch
<i360> reiv: 我说arch里面的配置
<reiv> /msg i360          cp ccache /usr/local/bin/
<reiv>          ln -s /usr/local/bin/ccache /usr/local/bin/gcc
<reiv>          ln -s /usr/local/bin/ccache /usr/local/bin/g++
<reiv>          ln -s /usr/local/bin/ccache /usr/local/bin/cc
<reiv>  
<messi> i360: !然后一个字符会转成:.!或者消失，或者变成其他命令行模式下的，很奇怪啊
<chattan> 哪个朋友对Linux熟悉的吗？
<i360> reiv: 没必要如此夸张吧
<ofan> messi:  :h !!
<reiv> i360: arch都不emerge，就不ccache了。
<K_Sam> 兄弟们，我用pidgin上QQ了
<reiv> i360: 都distcc、ccache，干脆就gentoo吧
<K_Sam> 不掉线，支持群
<messi> ofan: 如果能google !就好了
<reiv> K_Sam: 珍爱什么，远离QQ...
<ofan> messi: or :h filter
<reiv> s/什么/生命/
<ofan> messi: write a script ... :)
<K_Sam> 我远离了QQ客户端了
<K_Sam> 谁叫我们同学都在QQ上呢？
<K_Sam> 你们也用pidgin上QQ吧
<K_Sam> 2.7.3，超好用
<dawnfantasy> 不联系同学。。除非是女同学。。
<messi> ofan: 好的，看到了
<K_Sam> 会掉一次线，去激活一次就再也不掉了
<K_Sam> 这地方哪来女同学
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: ..
<iGnome> 你还有联系的女同学？
<dawnfantasy> iGnome, 努力阿。。
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: 你还在mac店没
<chattan> 哪个朋友对redhat比较熟悉一点呢
<huntxu> 苹果天才店啊
<messi> ofan: 明白了，其实就是一个命令!的快捷方式，根据motion来的
<nihao123> .
<lazysnake> .
<messi> ofan: 怪不得都转到command模式下，或者不转。后来发现按!l是:.!；!G是:.,$!
<nihao123> exit
<dawnfantasy> iGnome, 我什么时候去过了
<ofan> messi: yeah~ :)
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: 那不知道了阿。要看log
<kiss_kill> 说台湾地震了
<dawnfantasy> .....
<dawnfantasy> 深圳地震了
<kiss_kill> 真2012了  哎！！～～～～｀｀
<kiss_kill> 要命 哦
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: 那还不赶快，随便找一个算了
<i360> vbox的硬盘文件能不能直接转换成qemu
<dukelec> 升級到 ubuntu10.10 ，文本文件的預覽功能沒了，可不可以通過簡單的設置打開這種功能？
 * reiv quit
<tiejohn> 介绍个VPN好吗?
<ofan> tiejohn: free vpn?
<tiejohn> 付费的.
<dawnfantasy> iGnome, 。。。。。。。
<ofan> tiejohn: I offer vpns accounts,only 9 RMB/m ...
<tiejohn> 刚买了个2元的,两下就完了,连FACEBOOK,TWITTER都没上去,就上了YOUTUBE下.
<tiejohn> 好啊,好用吗?
<dukelec> 我現在用的是淘寶vpn520的香港vpn，感覺不是很穩定，1RMB/day。。。
<tiejohn> 在哪里买?
<ofan> tiejohn: taobao.
<tiejohn> 靠,链接呢?
<tiejohn> 我要上FACEBOOK的哦.
<ofan> dukelec: no bandwidth limit?
<edison0354> dukelec: 好贵……
<dukelec> 靠，你素質。。tie
<tiejohn> 刚试用了个就上了YOUTUBE,其它的上不了.
<ofan> tiejohn: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=8403563171
<dukelec> 沒限制，偶爾挺快，就是不穩定。
<tiejohn> 晕,打错了,是快.
<dukelec> youtube用google的免費代理就可以了。。。
<ofan> dukelec: it's not worth a try if it's not stable..
<dukelec> 主要是我指定要香港ip，拿來看mytv.tvb.com的節目。。。所以選擇的範圍很小。。。
<Gann> google的免费代理是多少 dukelec
<mflex> googlegroups删除之后，不能再创建新的同名groups了？
<dukelec> 搜GAE代理。
<dukelec> 是基於http的代理，功能有限。
<ofan> gae has bandwidth limit,1gb per day..
<dukelec> 1g per day 一般夠了。。
<dukelec> 不行多註冊幾個gae唄。。。
<forensic> 不是1G每個月麼？
<YiMing> 注册spotify需要英国等欧洲国家IP，是否有办法解决
<YiMing> 网上好像很难找到可用的代理
<forensic> 即使能找到，网速都是很慢的。
<Use-Firefox> 额。大家试试cp-编译.bash wgetpaste Stable
<dukelec> =  = 捨得花錢的話一切好辦。。。
<ray2china_> OK.进来了
<ray2china> ray2china_ ,test
<z_eno_z> 请问有人用过qtiplot或labplot吗
<dawnfantasy> xen/vmware，，哪个好点呢。：（
<dawnfantasy> VPS
<ofan> xen!
<dawnfantasy> why?
<ofan> vmware is non-free
<lazysnake> forensic:  有好的代理啊。囚禁门就很不错
<z_eno_z> 请问有人用过qtiplot或labplot吗
<dawnfantasy> 不考虑金钱
<ofan> - -...
<cfy> happyaron: kvm要啥cpu特性麽?
<forensic> lazysnake: 纯linux的有么？
<ofan> use dedicated servers!
<dawnfantasy> cpuflag: svm ?
<lazysnake> forensic: 你不会wine啊
<dawnfantasy> ofan, 。。。。。。。。。。
<forensic> hate wine
<lazysnake> forensic: 把语言修改成英语的还怕乱码。。。
<forensic> 这个问题根本不是问题，早就解决了。
<happyaron> cfy: vt
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) ?
<happyaron> cfy: +1
<i360> sourceforge太慢
<i360> happyaron: 那个是虚拟化？
<cfy> happyaron: 网页上写yes,我再看看.
<messi> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%BD%95%E6%B4%81%E9%97%A8 hudong的这个门事件全不？好多没看过
<cfy> happyaron: hwinfo里没看到....vt...
<ofan> ..
<cfy> Virtualization:        VT-x
<cfy> lscpu里有这么写
<i360> lscpu？
<cfy> 原来不是flag(features)里写着阿
<cfy> happyaron: 你是怎么看的?
<i360> 请问Pentium M是什么
<dawnfantasy> messi, 强
<happyaron> cfy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<i360> happyaron: Pentium M是什么
<happyaron> i360: 奔腾M...
<cfy> happyaron: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep -i vt
<cfy> happyaron: 没有结果
<i360> happyaron: 我完蛋了，我所有的gcc参数全部写成march=pentium4
<cfy> i360: - -!
<happyaron> i360: 杯具
<happyaron> cfy: 那个时候不grep vt
<dawnfantasy> grep svm   if AMD
<dawnfantasy> cpu不清楚
<dawnfantasy> intel cpu
<i360> happyaron: 不过到现在还没出问题
<i360> happyaron: PentiumM出现在Pentium4前面？
<cfy> happyaron: ?那怎么看的?看flags?
<happyaron> cfy: +1
<happyaron> i360: 不记得了
<i360> happyaron: 之前就完蛋了，之后我还可以混混
<i360> happyaron: 我内核编译参数都是march=pentium4
<cfy> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<cfy> flag可没
<cfy> happyaron: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35569
<cfy> 这里倒是有
<dawnfantasy> cfy, 你需要什么？
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐?
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 我想知道cpu支持不支持kvm
<edison0354> core2飘过～
<edison0354> cfy: 直接官网查数据
<edison0354> cfy: intel大部分都不支持的，amd的基本都支持
<dawnfantasy> cfy, kvm 好像不需要cpu支持
<cfy> edison0354: 或者说.如果官网有,linux没有,那也梅希.
<dawnfantasy> 除非你需要那个什么。。原生系统支持
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 哦?不清楚.听说要吧,不过貌似再kvm官网上也没看到要求啥的.
<cfy> edison0354: 没戏
<cfy> edison0354: Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8400
<edison0354> cfy: 我不知道……
<edison0354> cfy: 直接march=core2不就行了？
<happyaron> cfy: vmx
<happyaron> cfy: 好像是这个flag
<cfy> edison0354: 这样有啥效果?我从来没用过这个参数
<cfy> happyaron: 那我有XD
<edison0354> cfy: 你是在说gcc优化不？
<cfy> edison0354: 优化么?
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.效果好不?我没试过呢.
<cfy> 只有个 CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
<flh_> 大家好，天气信息在文本txt的一行上，如何用脚本将天气信息写入conky的配置${scroll 22 }内？
<pocoyo> flh_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 估计和详细的优化指令集差不多的
<i360> happyaron: vmx好像内核参数专门有一个地方虚拟化的
<i360> happyaron: 让我找找
<yumao> hi
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 你是豆腐么?
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 弄perl的?
<edison0354> cfy: CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"这东西让脚本猜一般就能猜对的
<dawnfantasy> cfy,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-xen-vmware-kvm-intel-vt-amd-v-support/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux: Find Out If CPU Support Intel VT and AMD-V Virtualization Support
 * cfy fcitx有点闪我眼.....
<edison0354> cfy: 是fcitx+compiz不？
<cfy> edison0354: no...最朴素的fvwm
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 还是没有配置好的....
<edison0354> cfy: GNOME飘过
<cfy> dawnfantasy: vmx了.
<cfy> edison0354: 其实我是不会在gentoo上装gnome....
<edison0354> cfy: 不会？
<cfy> edison0354: 不过发现fvwm挺好.一次配置终生使用.
<dawnfantasy> $ glxinfo | grep dire
<dawnfantasy> direct rendering: Yes
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过？
<cfy> edison0354: 是阿,到底装哪个包呢?
<dawnfantasy> emerge gnome ?
<cfy> edison0354: 在ubuntu上用过.
<netsnail> web服务器用gentoo好还是用debain
<edison0354> cfy: 说错了，我说我没用过fvwm
<freetstar> netsnail: debian
<dawnfantasy> debian stable
<cfy> 直接emerge gnome,被mask....
<i360> happyaron: Virtualization ---> KVM support
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐也用gentoo?
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂……
<netsnail> gentoo不稳定吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 我不懂怎么装,当事也没看到什么教程.反正我要求不高的.
<Sean^King> 豆瓣 还是很牛x啊
<dawnfantasy> 你没那么多时间去调试是否稳定
<cfy> edison0354: emacs+opera+xterm,好了,最多一个窗口置顶,其他没啥了....
<dawnfantasy> debian stable 有人帮你搞
<netsnail> 用gentoo感觉就不用装几个包　就可以用做服务器了
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 那你用debian咯?
<edison0354> cfy: opera……
<cfy> edison0354: 咋了....
<dawnfantasy> 我现在没时间折腾，，就deb了
<cfy> netsnail: 稳定.而且不用再重装了.
<edison0354> cfy: 悲剧的opera……
<Sean^King> 稳定不稳定看人
<netsnail> Sean^King: 同意
<i360> deb翁定？？？
<cfy> netsnail: dawnfantasy: gentoo最大的好处是灵活
<i360> deb稳定？？？
<cfy> 稳定是要两说的.
<netsnail> 感觉也不会有什么问题
<cfy> 看人
<Sean^King> netsnail: 我那有一个win2000跑了好几年了
<cfy> edison0354: 不悲剧阿....
<flh_> ^_^
<edison0354> cfy: chromium飘过
<cfy> nnnd今天要断网了....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<netsnail> gentoo装的东西少，稳定也容易铸
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈,我刷路由的时侯用过
<cfy> netsnail: 这个没关系....装得再多有啥?
<Sean^King> cfy: 搞路由 你试试netbsd
<cfy> 不过portage是个大家伙....
<cfy> Sean^King: 如果我有技术的话....openwrt还玩不转呢...
<cfy> Sean^King: 理论上可以吧,openwrt能跑,其他的也能跑咯.
<pocoyo> cfy: 大便最不好的就是不灵活
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚.
<happyaron> cfy: netbsd在你的小路由上应该没法跑。
<freetstar> 10个服务器 3个centos 2 个suse 2个半debian
<cfy> pocoyo: centos最大的不好是装最新的软件麻烦....
<Sean^King> cfy: :-) 买个开发板子 玩玩  呵呵
<cfy> Sean^King: 哦:)
<Sean^King> cfy: 不管用apt 还是yum 想装最新的软件都麻烦
<cfy> Sean^King: portage最好咯
<tiejohn> 有卖VPN的吗?
<dawnfantasy> 如果经常需要新软件，portage wins
<Sean^King> cfy: deb体系的有deb rh有rpm
<pocoyo> cfy: ati Xpress 200M 显卡 彻底被amd丢了 听说mesa 7.9的可以 大便非得 7.7? lucid倒是完全可以 不知道 ubuntu是怎么处理的?/????
<freetstar> ubuntu-cn开始活了~
<Sean^King> tiejohn: 为什么要买呢 呵呵
<flh_> tiejohn: 想是想，可惜不会用
<netsnail> 我看portage还没有arch里的新
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 嗯,我是要玩的,不像你们呢:)
<dawnfantasy> 我的就是200M，，，
<dawnfantasy> fglrx，，可怜的
<cfy> Sean^King: 而且,貌似跟gentoo比,文档要少,rh和centos
<Use-Firefox> 额。大家试试cp-编译.bash wgetpaste Stable
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚....对硬件不了解.
<Sean^King> cfy: 搞个开发板子 自己折腾下
<Use-Firefox> 用笨兔的小白可以试试
<cfy> netsnail: 哪个东西不新?
<cfy> Sean^King: 没时间阿....我也会没时间,囧
<pocoyo> dawnfantasy: 同是天涯沦落人
<alwayz> 有啥好用的支持断点续传，多线程的下载工具没
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 啥意思?
<cfy> alwayz: axel
<alwayz> multiget 会丢数据
<netsnail> 今天还遇到一个audacious
<happyaron> alwayz: bt
<cfy> bt....
<alwayz> cfy: gui 的？
<Sean^King> cfy: 我以前就买了个开发板子 mini2440 加个网卡 做路由
<cfy> alwayz: cli
<i360> alwayz: aria2c
<pocoyo> dawnfantasy: 你用的啥系统? 据我以前实验的 arch debian都不行 只有lucid可以.
<i360> alwayz: axel
<alwayz> 要 gui 的。
<i360> alwayz: axel -a "$URL"
<i360> alwayz: 为何要GUI
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯.我尽量买xiangfu他们的好了.支持开源XD
<alwayz> 不用开终端了
<cfy> 还不用开窗口呢...
<cfy> screen
<Sean^King> cfy: xiangfu他们做啥？开发板子？
<cfy> xterm+opera+emacs
<i360> cfy: screen是什么
<cfy> Sean^King: 公司,不知道.我买了nn,广告上有开发版.
<cfy> Sean^King: 应该有的.去官网看看吧,我也不怎么了解.
<alwayz> i360: 他嘲笑我的。
<Sean^King> cfy: 链接发我看看
<cfy> alwayz: 我?
<cfy> Sean^King: 稍等
<i360> cfy: 我问问题
<i360> cfy: 前两天别人告诉我的
<i360> cfy: 我网上查到的根本非那回事
<cfy> i360: ?
<i360> cfy: 是否是在一个终端里面开多个窗口的？
<cfy> alwayz: 你在说我?我有么?
<dawnfantasy> 我，就是简单的，，，gentoo+debian
<cfy> i360: 是阿.
<i360> cfy: 网上怎么说和网络有关系
<alwayz> cfy: screen 也是下载工具？
<i360> cfy: 如何启动？
<i360> cfy: 守护进程还是？
<cfy> Sean^King: http://qi-hardware.com/
<cfy> i360: 一个软件.如果你的终端模拟器不支持多tab的话
<Sean^King> cfy: 我去看看 有啥感兴趣的没
<cfy> i360: 好像网页的tab
<cfy> Sean^King: 你找找,那时公司(貌似是wiki)的官网
<i360> cfy: TTY能用吗？
<cfy> alwayz: 不是
<i360> cfy: 我终端模拟器用xterm不支持
<i360> cfy: 是否支持tab不知道
<cfy> i360: 可以.
<cfy> i360: 嗯,我也xterm
<cfy> 那时->那是
<i360> cfy: 启动是不是只要输入screen?
<i360> cfy: 键操作习惯如何？偏向VIM?
<cfy> i360: man screen.
<cfy> i360: 组合操作的.
<flh_> Use-Firefox: ^_^  ${scroll 22 xxx} xxx是一行天气信息，有没有办法让这些信息和一个文本上的内容同步？
<i360> cfy: 我还没装，当时不敢乱装
<cfy> 毕竟你还要跑bash阿.怎么可能vi的?
<netsnail> cfy: xterm有什么好处
<cfy> i360: 怕啥.....
<netsnail> gnome-terminal不挺好
<cfy> netsnail: 我用fvwm...你说呢:)
<i360> cfy: 装错罢了，当时查到的都是所谓网络链接用的
<i360> cfy: 现在我正在Arch虚拟机更新系统
<cfy> netsnail: 这样就只有xterm和urxvt了.然后看到ee用xterm,主席用xterm...啥的....我就xterm了...
<cfy> i360: :)
<netsnail> fvwm不习惯
<i360> cfy: 简单说下最最最常用的键操作
<netsnail> cfy: 用着爽就行
<cfy> netsnail: 我要求不高的:)基本花时间在软件上
<i360> 我用臃肿的WM
<netsnail> 感觉gnome就不错，玩着挺好
<i360> openbox
<i360> gnome不是WM!
<cfy> i360: http://pastebin.ca/1997911
<cfy> i360: .screenrc,然后把那行zsh去掉,把bash那行的#去掉
<cfy> i360: C-l c创建新window,C-l n/p 下一个/上一个,C-l + n,跳到第n个window
<i360> cfy: 你用zsh?所谓的终极shell对于bash有何优势？
<cfy> i360: man screen里都有
<cfy> i360: bash没用了呢.
<i360> ？
<cfy> i360: 除了通用,哪里都有以外
<i360> cfy: ?
<cfy> i360: 我说bash
<cfy> i360: zsh我没怎么用.还没研究
<i360> cfy: 我以前曾经想用下tcsh发现不行
<cfy> i360: bash内存占用大.(当然只是dash啥的2倍左右)
<i360> cfy: 本来以为tcsh语法和c差不多，发现还是差距大
<cfy> i360: 是很大阿.
<cfy> i360: 对这个不太清楚.不过貌似unix啥的,不bash.
<cfy> 写脚本,也是dash好?
<edison0354> 你们纠结出来哪个SHELL好以后告我一生就行了……
<cfy> linux的话,
<edison0354> 一声
<soiamso> edison0354: ..
<soiamso> edison0354: 所以都python就好了
<cfy> zsh交互.dash写脚本,应该没太大错误.
<cfy> edison0354: 系统管理,perl....
<cfy> perl 5.8.8
<edison0354> soiamso: 还没开始学……
<Sean^King> cfy: 你买nn了？
<soiamso> edison0354: 我只是举例，不过有进入python 还是 perl的恶性循环
<i360> cfy: 希望象JAVA和C差距那样小就ok了
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯,买了有一段时间了.
<edison0354> soiamso: 好吧……
<Sean^King> cfy: 好使？
<cfy> i360: 不清楚.这些 MeaCulpa,他清楚,你问问
<cfy> Sean^King: 一般....主要支持是为了可以学习....不过没怎么研究过...算是支持开源了.
<Sean^King> cfy: 我没看到价钱呢
<cfy> Sean^King: 也当买了个性能强大的计算器
<cfy> Sean^King: taobao有卖,xiangfu在卖
<Sean^King> cfy: 想法不错 呵呵
<cfy> Sean^King: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-fab42ee0b92527d3a741ce57d08055ed.jhtml
<cfy> Sean^King: http://sharism.cc/specs/,官网
<Sean^King> cfy: 我的2440性能赶不上了 呵呵
<atomzhang> 我用的redhat9
<atomzhang> 系统里面没有集成cairo,刚才装了一个
<atomzhang> 但是链接报错,提示一个函数没有定义
<cfy> Sean^King: 呵呵,xiangfu会来这里的.你可以直接问他
<atomzhang> 有没有能帮忙的?
<Sean^King> cfy: 我先去看看。
<cfy> Sean^King:  /join qi-hardware
<soiamso> atomzhang: 会波形图了吗？
<atomzhang> 刚刚那个链接的代码可以在gtk+2.0环境下运行
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你先吧系统重新安装吧
<atomzhang> 但是现在的环境是gtk+1.2和cairo1.0
<atomzhang> 不行啊
<atomzhang> 关键就是系统只能是这个
<soiamso> atomzhang: 为什么？
<atomzhang> 系统不是我装的
<atomzhang> 已经装好的系统
<Sean^King> cfy: 硬件一般 我需要更加强大的硬件  呵呵
<soiamso> atomzhang: 还有公司用9.0
<soiamso> atomzhang: 学校？
<atomzhang> 现在需要做个流量监控的程序
<atomzhang> 嗯嗯,学校
<soiamso> atomzhang: SDL就可以，
<atomzhang> sdl??
<cfy> Sean^King: 嗯,应该是比一般的贵,不过硬件信息全公开.
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你那个系统能编译现在的软件基本是不可能的。
<Sean^King> atomzhang: 流量监控iptables就能搞定吧。
<YiMing> 咱们这儿有卖ARM实验班的么？记得以前有个哥们有国外的渠道？
<atomzhang> 是要监控一个串口的流量,然后可视化显示
<soiamso> YiMing: 不知道是不是刚才说的那个 xingfu 有在卖
<atomzhang> 关键就是可视化显示
<YiMing> soiamso: 哦。。。
<soiamso> atomzhang: gtk + sdl 就可以了
<cfy> soiamso: xiangfu在国内吧
<atomzhang> 不能gtk + cairo?
<atomzhang> cairo能不能跟gtk1.2兼容?
<dukelec> 原來這裏這麼多搞嵌入式的。。。問一下想diy個smartphone有沒有手機用大小的wifi和3G模塊推薦？
<soiamso> atomzhang: 可以啊，不知道你为什么说1.0不行
<atomzhang> 没说不行
<soiamso> dukelec: 买MTK的 ？
<Sean^King> so
<atomzhang> 只是我这链接的时候报了个错
<AnThOnYhO> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81463
<Sean^King> soiamso: xiangfu那个是mip
<dukelec> MTK貌似沒wifi和3g吧？
<soiamso> dukelec: 有了吧
<kiss_kill> 有
<flh> 请教，pps 看新闻时，能不能一条接一条自动往下播放？
<widon> 用apt-get 换软件的版本好像不行啊，我想装gcc 4.1可是apt-get install gcc 4.1后还是原来的 4.4
<dukelec> 汗，本來還打算用硬核fpga整，這樣佈綫方便點。。。
<widon> apt-get install firefox-3.5后，还是firefox3.6
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你贴到 paste 吧
<dukelec> MTK的鏈接誰發一下，N年前在淘寶上看到過。。。
<atomzhang> 查看一个库里所定义的函数的命令是啥?
<ultimatebuster> 早
<soiamso> atomzhang: so 里面的 ？
<atomzhang> 嗯
<soiamso> atomzhang: 可以google 一下
<zdon> 如何加快gnome启动速度？
<flh> 有没有用pps看电视的朋友？
<flh> gebjgd: 请教，pps 看新闻时，能不能一条接一条自动往下播放？
<catcher> 请教个问题
<pocoyo> catcher: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<catcher> fstab 中 磁盘的挂载顺序 有什么讲究吗
<soiamso> atomzhang: 但是redhat9 里面就有cairo了............... ?
<atomzhang> 嗯?
<atomzhang> 我又自己装了一个
<think> 请问下 EMPATHY IM登不上MSN 怎么解决啊？
<soiamso> catcher: 没有，最好用autofs
<atomzhang> 开始是没有的
<atomzhang> 库和头文件都没有
<soiamso> atomzhang: 还有人编译这个，你自己编译的？
<soiamso> atomzhang: redhat 9 应该是 SDL的年代
<catcher> 有些重要目录最后挂载的话  会不会影响启动
<hh1> a
<atomzhang> 嗯,自己编译的
<atomzhang> 居然一次就通过了
<flh> catcher: 我想，系统启动进入个人用户界面时，fstab所挂接的一切，早完成了
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你这个是作业?
<atomzhang> 不是
<atomzhang> 导师的个项目
<atomzhang> 现在问题好点了,通过编译了
<soiamso> atomzhang: 有点不切合实际，
<atomzhang> 可执行文件生成了
<soiamso> atomzhang: 应该是成功了
<Sean^King> atomzhang: 研究生？
<atomzhang> 问题,提示链接库找不到
<atomzhang> 嗯
<soiamso> atomzhang: ldd
<atomzhang> 哦哦,对头
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你在家里写的？
<soiamso> atomzhang: 问题是你make cario 的时候没有提示缺少 东西吗？
<atomzhang> 没,是lib路径没设置
<atomzhang> 可以运行了
<atomzhang> 现在的问题是点击start的时候没有弹出波形图那个界面
<soiamso> atomzhang: show 用了没有 ？
<atomzhang> 整个项目都是从那个链接上下来的
<atomzhang> 在gtk+2.0环境下正常运行
<zhfsxtx>  请问FEDORA14装了chrome
<atomzhang> 就是换到这个环境不行了
<zhfsxtx> 一启动就崩溃
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你static link 吧 ？
<zhfsxtx> 是什么回事啊
<soiamso> atomzhang: 估计static link 也有可能在2.4的内核上运行
<YiMing> microcai: 你刚才说你搞定了systemd，还有一个powerd是干什么用的
<atomzhang> 现在已经可以运行了
<atomzhang> 关键是波形那个界面没有出来啊
<soiamso> atomzhang: 那个年代有pygtk了吗？
<atomzhang> pygtk??
<atomzhang> 哦哦
<atomzhang> 没看呢
<soiamso> atomzhang: 你是用 drawarea 的吧
<dukelec> 搞嵌入式的推薦一下gtk手機的組織呀，要偏向linux的。。
<caleb-> dukelec: 都偏向 qt 了
<caleb-> dukelec: maemo 是 gtk, meego 是 qt
<atomzhang> 用的cairo_t
<dukelec> 哪裏可以買到硬件模組？
<caleb-> pygtk 只適用 gtk2
<caleb-> gtk3 要改用 pygi 了
<YiMing> QT是不是诺基亚开源但是封闭开发的？还是社区主导？
<soiamso> caleb-: 他说还在gtk1.2
<caleb-> gtk1 没 py binding 吧？
<soiamso> YiMing: 完全开源的，自从收购后，也没有Sun那么封闭吧
<ultimatebuster> pygtk 终于Support python 2.7
<caleb-> YiMing: 封闭开发，类似 google
<YiMing> 哦。。。好的
<caleb-> YiMing: 像 android 开发，基本封闭
<atomzhang> dr = gtk_drawing_area_new ();
<atomzhang> cairo_t *cr = gdk_cairo_create (GTK_WIDGET(dr)->window);
<microcai> YiMing:  不知道
<atomzhang> 但是cr无法显示啊
<soiamso> atomzhang: draw area , show 了吗？
<caleb-> atomzhang: gtk1 bug 很多，新产品表用
<YiMing> 我总觉得这种封闭的开发模式对于代码质量和风格的统一还有未来走向的确定相比社区更有保证一些，大家觉得呢？
<soiamso> atomzhang: 还有area, 作 queue_draw了吗？
<caleb-> YiMing: 都有成功的例子
<i360> 请问arch linux如何清理没有用的软件以及cache
<caleb-> YiMing: 全开放最有名的就是 linux 内核
<caleb-> YiMing: google "市集 教堂 开发"
<YiMing> caleb-: 恩。。。的却
<YiMing> caleb-: 好，，，
<soiamso> atomzhang: 是没有刷新吧，而不是没有显示吧，
<i360> 请问ArchLinux如何清理cache和没用软件
<soiamso> i360: google 更快
<i360> soiamso: 现在在upgrade
<i360> soiamso: 而且开了虚拟机，ff难以打开google
<soiamso> i360: upgrade有点浪费时间，
<i360> soiamso: 我不敢什么rm /var/cache/pacman/pkg
<i360> soiamso: 那样怕出事情
<soiamso> i360: 不怕，方正写着cache 就随便删
<caleb-> mv 比 rm 好
<i360> caleb-: ?
<atomzhang> 确实没有显示波形那个界面
<i360> soiamso: 还有我没发现pacman有autoclean
<zdon> pacman -Scc
<dukelec> caleb-: 我想要的3g模塊和wifi模塊哪裏可以買到？核心板可以自己做。
<soiamso> atomzhang: 不过你说在开发机已经能正常使用的话，估计也不是我说的问题了。
<caleb-> dukelec: 买开发机得了
<dukelec> 你推薦一個網址先。
<flh> 那么多有用 arch?
<caleb-> dukelec: nexus one 貌似还有得买
<soiamso> caleb-: 没有了吧，
<dukelec> caleb-: 硬件是開源的嗎？
<caleb-> 手机应该没全开源硬件
<caleb-> openmoko 用的晶片也都是闭源的
<dukelec> 那麼貴。。。 = =|
<caleb-> dukelec: 先搞模拟器就好啦
<caleb-> 模拟器搞通了，上板子也就分分钟的事
<dukelec> 實在不行只好做一個gsm的，唉。。。主要是我想自己設計硬件、自己移植linux。。。
<mrguser> 一个人能做这么多？
<dukelec> 難度是不小，工作量也不小，不過一直是我的心願。。。
<caleb-> dukelec: google "homebrew cpu"
<caleb-> 这年头用 TTL 做 CPU 不难啊
<zdon> dukelec: 这也是我一直的心愿
<dukelec> 汗，這個沒必要吧。在fpga裏面描述一個cpu也挺“底層”。。。
<microcai> systemd 让我的电脑 实现了 20s boot into desktop ....
<microcai> 我内牛满面，内牛满面啊
<zdon> microcai: 有什么稀奇的，我8s boot into desktop ....
<caleb-> microcai: 哪个 distro?
<zdon> LFS
<microcai> zdon:  ？？？ zhend ?
<microcai> zdon: 真的假的？
<microcai> caleb-: gentoo
<RavenChan> zdon: init是什么
<zdon> RavenChan: 自己的
<RavenChan> zdon: 自己写的？
<soiamso> microcai: 你用arch  ?
<zdon> 嗯
<RavenChan> zdon: 那就不奇怪了= =
<zdon> BSD风格
<microcai> soiamso: gentoo
<microcai> zdon:  ...... 我也写过 ... ... 不过，那很糟糕好不 ...  自己写的 init 还是慢了，不知道慢在哪里么？ fsck .... FUCK ......
<caleb-> microcai: 这年头 init 都要平行处理
<microcai> zdon: systemd 实现了 fsck 的时候 mount .....
<microcai> caleb-:  zdon: systemd 实现了 fsck 的时候 mount .....
<microcai> 这 TMD 的太 crasy 了 .... 呵呵
 * RavenChan 为了这么几秒去写个init,值么 = =
<RavenChan> 话说我现在这个最土的init,16s 到console
<zdon> 写init是为了理解系统启动过程，不是为了速度，像我如果系统启动出了问题，都很容易找出来的
<RavenChan> zdon: 启动过程可以看rc.sysinit
<caleb-> 系统启动过程 没啥好看的吧
<RavenChan> caleb-: 有...
<RavenChan> caleb-: 不然你描述下你的系统怎么启动的？
<flh> 大家好，有没有人把家目录弄到tmpfs上运行？
<RavenChan> flh: 然后不关机是不...
<caleb-> flh: 关键目录放 tmpfs 就好啦
<caleb-> flh: .mozilla 之类的
<iGnome> 很安全嘛
<iGnome> lol
<flh> RavenChan: 我是移上了，但关机还要保存。比较烦
<dawnfantasy> 做一个开机派
<RavenChan> flh: rsync= =
<RavenChan> RavenChan: 隔一段时间同步一下
<RavenChan> flh 隔一段时间同步一下
<flh> RavenChan: 同步文件的意思？
<RavenChan> flh: 嗯
<RavenChan> flh: 没用过rsync,所以你自己看文档去吧
<flh> 内存，一般没用，就想称家了
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: 有好玩的没
 * RavenChan rfm
<caleb-> flh: 停电就杯具鸟
 * RavenChan rtfm
<flh> caleb-: 笔记本
<iGnome> 用flash
<RavenChan> flh: 你可以用rsync间歇性同步
<happyaron> 把/tmp挂tmpfs..
<flh> caleb-: 家里没有什么内容，多半是ln -s 问题不大
<iGnome> 。。
<flh> happyaron: 是的，你教我的，
<iGnome> 你的家才都是ln吧
<flh> iGnome: 是，现在就是了
<RavenChan> happyaron: 跑着跑着内存就没了= =
<flh> free -m
<caleb-> flh: ln -s 放 tmpfs 有啥意义…
<YiMing> 系统怎么备份比较好？用dd?貌似比较慢，有没有更好地方法？
<RavenChan> YiMing: rsync= =
<iGnome> 没个软件配置的？ 外星家
<caleb-> YiMing: 备份 设置/data 就好了
<flh> YiMing: 我用tar 但不会不愿，虽然备份了
<caleb-> YiMing: 系统没必要备份
<RavenChan> YiMing: rsync= =
<flh> YiMing: 我用tar 但不会还原，虽然备份了
<RavenChan> YiMing: caleb- flh rsync= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 固定大小啊。
<RavenChan> happyaron: 哦= =
<iGnome> 搞不懂想备份些啥
<YiMing> 那么。。象开头那512字节rsync是不是不行呢
<flh> RavenChan: 给我打个全命令，我不google了，实例就行
<caleb-> YiMing: mbr 偶尔备份就好了
 * caleb- 从来不备 mbr
 * happyaron +1
<YiMing> 每次我都是自己从ubuntu的基本系统手动搭起来的，搞一次很麻烦，所以想备份
<soiamso> happyaron: http://philip.greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=000tcP 这个给力
<RavenChan> YiMing: why?
<RavenChan> YiMing: rsync适合时常备份
<flh> RavenChan: 移动家后，也不见得速度特别的快，真的
<YiMing> RavenChan: 一开始是为了了解每个包的功能。后来感觉这样做出来的相对精简，适合自己的需要
<RavenChan> http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/examples.html
<RavenChan> YiMing: 那就一直保持精简好了，为什么要“每次”
<flh> RavenChan: 谢谢
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<YiMing> RavenChan: 因为经常因为后来要试验很多包，所以把系统搞得很臃肿，很多垃圾文件
<soiamso> YiMing: 垃圾文件不影响性能吧
<RavenChan> YiMing: 卸载掉不就是了
<YiMing> soiamso: 是么。。可能是心理作用把。。觉得慢了。。
<soiamso> YiMing: 一般是碎片造成
<YiMing> 或许在这方面我有些小小的洁癖。。。呵呵
<netsnail> 垃圾肯定影响啊
<YiMing> soiamso: Linux整理碎片用什么》
<soiamso> YiMing: 尤其你很多小文件，删了又加，加了又删
<RavenChan> soiamso: ext4好像可以整理碎片了
<netsnail> YiMing: 考过来再拷过去
<soiamso> YiMing: 需要如果是开发机的话，一般服务器不会想你搞得这么频繁吧
<soiamso> YiMing: 新一代到fs都有在线碎片管理吧
<RavenChan> soiamso: ext4好像会自动整理的？
<YiMing> 恩。。。要是服务器肯定不能这样了
<YiMing> soiamso: 哦。。。是需要一个命令把
<RavenChan> YiMing: soiamso xfs和btrfs也可以手动整理
<soiamso> RavenChan: 要在建立分区的时候都是指定，碎片的阀值，默认不在线整理
<happyaron> RavenChan: ext4的碎片整理工具很弱
<RavenChan> happyaron: 存在这种东西么= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: fsck里
<soiamso> RavenChan: 那两个都是新的吧，xfs的手动也就是在线整理了
<RavenChan> happyaron: e2fsprogs里面没有碎片整理的吧？
<happyaron> RavenChan: fsck
<RavenChan> happyaron: fsck可以整理碎片？
<happyaron> RavenChan: ext4的fsck据说可以整理一个类型的碎片
<happyaron> 我记不清了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 在作在线整理的时候发现ibus异常缓慢，看来ibus 对磁盘的依赖没有搞成异步
<happyaron> RavenChan: 反正作用不大。
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<RavenChan> happyaron: 果然么，所以我每次fsck以后它告诉我的non-continous都会小一点= =
<happyaron> btrfs对碎片倒是不敏感了。
<happyaron> 但是需要balance tree，很讨厌
<RavenChan> happyaron: 以后会不会自动balance呢....
<happyaron> 虽然可以在线，现在也很快。
<YiMing> btrfs听说是可以搞snapshot这个功能现在实现了么。有人用过么
<happyaron> RavenChan: 工具都出来了啊，就是个syscall
<happyaron> YiMing: 早就实现了。
<happyaron> YiMing: 很爽
<YiMing> happyaron: 也就类似与一种备份了把
<happyaron> 我除了boot都是btrfs
<happyaron> YiMing: 呃，比那强多了
<RavenChan> happyaron: 我知道，我的意思是文件系统会不会在运行时自动调整
<RavenChan> happyaron: btrfs的文档现在什么水平了
<YiMing> 得。。那下次我也换各btrfs
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那就是btrfs实现的事情了，2.6.35->2.6.36在树平衡上有质的飞跃。
<soiamso> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-btrfs/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新一代 Linux 文件系统 btrfs 简介
<RavenChan> happyaron: 我要等到btrfs那伙人把文档写明白了才用...
<soiamso> happyaron: 什么是树平衡？
<flh> RavenChan: 那个同步的shell ，放crontab上，要root用户下弄吧
<YiMing> happyaron: 那个所谓的平衡树。需不需要手动搞，还是自动的
<RavenChan> YiMing: btrfs filesystem balance
<RavenChan> YiMing: 或者之类的东西 = =
<flh> RavenChan: 那个同步的shell ，放crontab上，要root用户运行crontab?
 * RavenChan 诶，btrfs也是oracle的呢
<RavenChan> flh: 只要你可以读要备份的文件就可以了吧
<happyaron> soiamso: b-tree需要平衡各个叶子
<happyaron> YiMing: 一个命令。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 文档很不错了。
<zmcbb30> dawnfantasy: 豆豆
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥
<soiamso> happyaron: 就是平衡两个叶子的数据量，减少树的层数？
<RavenChan> happyaron: btrfs是b-tree?
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<RavenChan> happyaron: 我还以为会更先进一点什么的
<zmcbb30> nihui: 泥灰妹
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<microcai> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/myq_idp.php?p_sid=Nc6RZBfk&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=&p_li=&p_iid=308446&p_created=1290353805&p_allorg=&p_srch=
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<happyaron> RavenChan: yes
<microcai> 呵呵
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<soiamso> happyaron: 但是对寻道还是有冲击的吧 ？
<microcai> 以 用户的名义要求 NVIDIA 实现 EGL ...
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<microcai> 这样 NVIDIA 也能用 Wayland 了
<happyaron> soiamso: 我觉得没啥。
<RavenChan> happyaron: 像b+之类的= =
<happyaron> soiamso: 现在很快了。
<microcai> 以用户的名义强烈谴责开源驱动。呵呵
<happyaron> RavenChan: b-tree的实现很巧妙啊
<soiamso> happyaron: 你都看代码了？
<happyaron> RavenChan: b+ 理论上是没法这么巧妙了。
<happyaron> soiamso: 有文档仔细介绍实现
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 包包
<RavenChan> happyaron: 还有b*
<happyaron> RavenChan: 一样，作为文件系统实现，恐怕都没有b-tree巧妙
<happyaron> RavenChan: 照这样只比算法，红黑树也很厉害，但是没听说有人觉得它适合文件系统。
<flh> happyaron: /usr/bin/rsync -ave /tmpfs/flh  /media/sda3/flh.bkp shell要这样写不
<happyaron> flh: avz
<flh> happyaron: 我说启动了crontab 却没有反映
<happyaron> flh: 可能没写对呗 :)
<flh> happyaron: 我设置的是半小时一次
<soiamso> flh:  断电的话半小时内的内容可能会丢掉
<pityonline> 请问 SQLite 3.x database 这种数据库格式的 db 文件用什么可以读里面的数据？
<soiamso> pityonline: sqlite 有自己的命令行工具
<RavenChan> soiamso: 笔记本= =
<pityonline> soiamso: mysql 能不能导入？或者要另装其它数据库？
<flh> soiamso: 它不给我工作，可能没有后台启动
 * RavenChan 话说sqlite好强4M代码，编译以后是300k= =
 * RavenChan 有更小的数据库么
<happyaron> RavenChan: 写个文本文件吧。
<soiamso> pityonline: 要用 select  一句一句导入吧，或者用sqlite带的工具先导出为csv
<pityonline> soiamso: 源里有 sqlite3 倒是
<pityonline> RavenChan: 这么小啊？
<RavenChan> happyaron: 噗...
<RavenChan> pityonline: 嗯
 * pityonline http://code.google.com/p/youmoney/ 大家看看这个软件，它的数据库就是 sqlite3 的
<Eidolon> 各位，晚上好
<Eidolon> 有问题求教大家
<happyaron> pityonline: sqlite3在tmpfs上性能很好
<Eidolon> 我在VPS架pptpd，pppd日志显示：Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: Permission denied
<pityonline> 我有一个想法，把它放在网上，做一个web接口
<happyaron> Eidolon: 直接说问题，尽量帮忙，哈哈
<happyaron> vpn的不会。
<Eidolon> 不知道，谁遇到过啊？
<pityonline> happyaron: 不是很懂，网站的数据库也能用sqlite3这个数据库吗？
<gcell> happyaron: 请教一个问题
<soiamso> pityonline: 什么放在网上？
<gcell> happyaron: 你玩VPS吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: 可以的
<Eidolon> 没有人给我点提示吗？
<happyaron> gcell: 以前玩过，现在没钱花在那东西身上。
<pityonline> soiamso: 我想把那个数据库的表导出来，做个web接口，这样就可以随时记帐了
<RavenChan> pityonline: 可以= =
<pityonline> happyaron: good
<gcell> happyaron: VPS #1 (Virtual Private Server) - vePortal - CPU: 1GHZ, RAM: 512MB, DISKSPACE: 20GB, BANDWIDTH: 1000GB/MONTH
<pityonline> RavenChan: good
<gcell> happyaron: 这个配置，可以用来干嘛？
<soiamso> pityonline: 可以阿，也有很多用这个数据库的
<flh> RavenChan:No modification made 错了吧
<RavenChan> flh: = =，问rsync= =
<gcell> happyaron: 我想建一个地方新闻站点，这个够用嘛？
<pityonline> soiamso: 这样我用手机登录到web接口，把新增的花销添加到数据库里，帐目直接就到服务器上了
<flh> RavenChan:知道了，行了
<happyaron> gcell: phpbb 2W峰值并发
<soiamso> pityonline: SOA
<happyaron> gcell: CMS程序开销如何我不太了解。
<pityonline> soiamso: 其实主要原因是我开电脑后早忘了不用电脑时花的钱了，老是漏帐
<gcell> happyaron: 太高端了，听不懂
<pityonline> soiamso: soa 是啥？
<happyaron> gcell: 就是瞬间可以承受同时两万个请求。
<RavenChan> happyaron: 话说select只能select 1024个fd吧，那大并发是怎么实现的？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 呃，cache嘛。
<soiamso> RavenChan: libev
<RavenChan> soiamso: ?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你想想，那么点cpu和内存，没有cache就是扯淡啦。
<RavenChan> happyaron: 我的意思是怎么处理1024个以上的连接
<RavenChan> happyaron: select都不让啊
<soiamso> RavenChan: 一直占着这么多fd干什么
<happyaron> RavenChan: 按顺序排呗。
<RavenChan> soiamso: 不是说并发两万...
<soiamso> happyaron: http://snapframework.com/benchmarks
<flh> happyaron: 我是用root运行crontab 加载备份脚本才成功，是读写权限问题
<happyaron> RavenChan: 而且真的不用像你那么严格要求。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: phpbb 看来很 给力，怪不得没有拿来比较
<happyaron> soiamso: 这程序会不会把自己跑死？
<happyaron> soiamso: 我记得有个webbench，就是个fork炸弹。。。
<happyaron> flh: 再改改权限，尽量不用root
<wzj> 大家好 有人知道为什么编译qt程序会报找不到string的错误吗
<soiamso> happyaron: 不会，用Iteratee机制 , 内存很快就回收
 * RavenChan 话说lighttpd性能怎么样
<soiamso> RavenChan: 跟后面到程序有太大的关系了，跟前端关系不大
<wzj> /usr/include/qt3/qstring.h:59: fatal error: string: No such file or directory
<wzj> compilation terminated. 有人知道为什么吗
<pityonline> 需要下载 26.5kB 的软件包。
<pityonline> 解压缩后会消耗掉 115kB 的额外空间。
<pityonline> sqlite3 是够小的啊
<RavenChan> pityonline: ?
<RavenChan> pityonline: 只有115k?
<pityonline> RavenChan: 源里安装就这么大
<RavenChan> pityonline: 官网自称是270k,我自己-Os编译的有300k= =
 * RavenChan 怎么这样...
<pityonline> RavenChan: 可能跟系统有关系吧
<Eidolon> well i just read a forum post from 10-12-09 saying OpenVZ doesn't support pptp VPN
<Eidolon> 刚查到的，我的vps正是openVZ
<vmlinz> Eidolon: 我在openvz用过openvpn，pptp没用过
<zzzop> 额。 有人在么
<lazysnake> gebjgd: blueghost又几天没来了。orz
<Eidolon> vmlinz, openVZ居然有这样的限制，不理解中
<pityonline> 我用 sqlite3 读了一下那个数据库文件，只读出很少来呢？
<lazysnake> zzzop: howdy
<zdon> 请问一下，让gnome panel的窗口列表显示成一个图标的那个applets叫什么？
<zzzop> 我的笔记本外接了，显示器，我要在启动X的时候， 禁用笔记本本地的显示器，如何实现呢？虽然我登录gnome以后，gnome有工具可以设置显示器来实现，但是， 这只是在登录以后才有效。 如何在X启动，也就是gdm上面就不启动本地显示器呢？
<zzzop> lazysnake: hello
<zzzop> lazysnake: 我打字慢， 敲了好一会
<lazysnake> zzzop: 不是吧。你很快了
<zzzop> lazysnake: ok
<dawnfantasy> 用ssh?
<flh> zzzop: 弄好了？
<zzzop> 兄弟们，没人给点提示么？ 现在的xorg都不要xorg.conf 了， 着实烦恼。 虽然也能手动来做一个conf，总觉得不爽
<zzzop> flh: 没有
<flh> zzzop: 有显卡不？
<zzzop> flh: 集成
<wzssyqa1> zzzop: 找个东西压住显示器开关
<soiamso> pityonline: 没有全部读出？
<zzzop> wzssyqa1: 虽然事个好主意，但是对我的场合不适用..
<flh> zzzop: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --output LVDS --off 我是这样理的
<zzzop> flh: 是的， 这是可以的。 问题是我要把它放在什么地方去执行，才能让笔记本本地显示器从头到尾都不开呢
<flh> zzzop: xterm -e xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --output LVDS --off 我是这样理的
<zzzop> flh: 是的， 这是可以的。 问题是我要把它放在什么地方去执行，才能让笔记本本地显示器从头到尾都不开呢 - -
<flh> zzzop: 创建开机启动运行
<alvin_rxg> zzzop: just add `xrandr ***` in ~/.profile
<zzzop> xrandr 是要有xserver才能用的，xserver有了， 笔记本显示器就已经开了。
<flh> zzzop: 我的笔记本跟你的情况同，我是直接启动后关本的，开外接的
<zzzop> alvin_rxg: 我很感谢你的回答。你没有看我的问题么
<zzzop> flh: 我也事
<zzzop> flh: 我也是
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=305076 8-)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 再解决不了就要死人了
<flh> 我是开启运行这个就是了:  cat shdir/xautosh
<flh> #!/bin/sh
<flh> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --output LVDS --off
<RavenChan> lazysnake: 还是mpd最高啊
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: phono?
<zzzop> flh: 这个shdir在哪里？
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: what ？
<flh> zzzop: 自己写的，放在家的shdir目录涔
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: ur link. maybe need phono?
<flh> zzzop: 自己写的，放在家的shdir目录内，并让它开机运行
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: *phonon
<lazysnake> 我還真不知道phono 是什麽意思
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: kde 所用的 声音后台
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 是播放器麽。那個lz不是我。
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: ... wtf that link?
<zzzop> flh: 恩。多谢了，但是都不满足我的需求
<zzzop> 算了
<flh> zzzop: 你想如何？
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: orz我回復他得了。我覺得有意思我放過來這裏而已。
<zzzop> flh: 我要的是，登录之前就做完这些事。 更进一步，x启动的时候， 根本就不去开本地显示器
<zzzop> flh: 你给出的办法， 在我这里的效果事， 开了又关
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: orz, 真无聊。他应该是系统的 phonon 没有调整好
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 論壇上那些人寫的標題要是收集起來，絕對足夠笑一天。
<flh> zzzop: 你用gnome,系统上有创建自启动的工具啊，用它启动shdir/xautosh
<alvin_rxg> xD
<zzzop> flh: 我明白你的意思，你做的这些自启动都是在登录之后执行的
<zzzop> flh: 或者说， 是在x启动之后执行的，因为xrandr要执行， 就需要xserver
<flh> zzzop: 输入密码后，进入就行了，如果弄好了
<wzj> 有人会qt吗 我碰到点问题想问大家
<wzj> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:60: fatal error: string: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> flh: u have missunderstood him...
<wzj> 有人知道这是什么原因吗 谢谢各位
<zzzop> wzj: 有qt的频道的
<flh> alvin_rxg: 什么？
<zzzop> alvin_rxg: i don't think i misunderstood him
<alvin_rxg> zzzop: 我说的是他
<zzzop> zzzop: 恩 - -
<zzzop> alvin_rxg:  - -
<zzzop> alvin_rxg: 本想练习一下英语 ，没想到，第一句就反了
<zzzop> - -!!!
<alvin_rxg> zzzop: ._.
<zzzop> alvin_rxg:哈哈
<alvin_rxg> wzj: 自己找找那目录下有 qstring 没，没的话，你得指定 include 目录
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/124244
<flh> zzzop: 我用live cd时ubuntu，可能跟你一样，那里要输入一条运行shell的命令就好了
<zzzop> flh: 娘的， xwindow到今天还是这么难用
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么东西？
<zzzop> linux 内核这么牛鼻， 这些做外围的，完全不能比。
<gebjgd> zzzop: 还好阿
<gebjgd> zzzop: 用的挺爽
<flh> zzzop: 人家看来，我在受你駡啊，
<zzzop> flh: 阿？ 我啥时候骂你了
<zzzop> gebjgd: 好吧， 是我很差劲。。
<flh> zzzop:    flh: 娘的， xwindow到今天还是这么难用
<gebjgd> zzzop: 这话靠谱
<soiamso> 终于找到那技术书籍网站了，google收集的信息也太多了，http://www.ppurl.com/
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: terminal 里边中文是点阵？
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 我也不知道。反正英文我設定的是droid 楪
<zzzop> gebjgd: 你知道么， 这规定哦国内西， 想要用， 还要先弄明白才能用。这是不对的。毕竟产品分为厂家和用户，不能让用户去明白产品的原理。用户需要知道的是如何用就可以了。
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 我也不知道是什么字体。你来鉴定一下吧。
<pityonline> soiamso: 没有全部读出，只读出很少一部分
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/124245 72号字体
<flh> 全屏看pps，也能将聊天弄到前边来啊，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: 看上去是开了点阵的 文泉正黑
<zzzop> 有没有灰色的输入条配色？
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 呃。我对字体一直都搞不清楚。只有mono我知道是等宽。
<zzzop> 黑窗口打字，这个白色的输入条反差太大，自己配色又太丑
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你这个是xfce-terminal?
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 用了gtk的反感？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 用了gtk的主题？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 对啊。clearlook。最后还是觉得这主题最好
<linvnew> 有人上课吗？
<linvnew> 有人吗？
<changke> :o
<linvnew> changke: 你知不知道讲课的事？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 那工具栏没啥用
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 你搞错时区了吗？
<linvnew> wzssyqa1: 请问一下，以后还有吗？
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 这个月没有了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 还是有用滴。新标签 贴 重置
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 从来不用
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 汗。每个人的需求不同所。
<linvnew> wzssyqa1: 请问下次是什么时候，我在论坛上看到的，错过了，很后悔
<lazysnake> linvnew: 你可以看log啊
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 还没有确定
<linvnew> lazysnake: 谢谢
<linvnew> wzssyqa1: 谢谢
<linvnew> log：请问什么时候有讲座？
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 。。。。
<lazysnake> linvnew: orz。
 * lazysnake lol
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 正在整理这几天的内容，很快就会整理出来了
<linvnew> wzssyqa1: 灰常期待啊
<hata> 其实这个活动一直持续到什么时候
<wzssyqa1> linvnew: 嗯，好像已经有整理出来的了，去论坛找找吧
<wzssyqa1> hata: 应该会一直持续下去的吧
<hata> 太好
<linvnew> wzssyqa: 在论坛哪里可以找到这方面的信息
<gebjgd> linvnew: www.ubuntu.jiangzuo.com
<wzzsyqa> gebjgd: ....
<wzzsyqa> linvnew: 比如这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=304869&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [20101115]IRC课堂活动：生成OpenPGP密钥和签署 Code of Conduct
<linvnew> gebjgd: 多谢，名字有点熟^_^
<linvnew> wzzsyqa: 先谢了，我看看去
<linvnew> gebjgd: 对不起，您刚刚访问的链接失败了，您点击这里后退，然后重试,好像不对
<gebjgd> linvnew: .......
<gebjgd> linvnew: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=304869&start=0
<linvnew> wzzsyqa: 呵呵，找到了
<lazysnake> 一直有个问题，是不是因为音乐播放程序的作者不是中国人，而出现乱码的问题。虽然说那些标签写得似乎不标准，但是在win下并没有遇到问题。也许是国内的程序员迁就那些乱来的人么？
<linvnew> gebjgd: banban和del做的,呵呵，他们真是一对
<gebjgd> linvnew: 不熟
<linvnew> gebjgd: 他们是我在论坛上经常见的
<gebjgd> linvnew: 很少上论坛
<hata> opera 那字体- -
<linvnew> gebjgd: 我是初学，所以经常上论坛，这里现在对我来说等级高了点^_^
<linvnew> 谢谢各位，再见
<lazysnake> gimp 还是不错滴 http://imagebin.org/124253
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 完蛋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 系统挂了
<ultimatebuster> O.O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: initab和rc.conf恢复之后。硬盘是只读的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 系统挂了？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 恩
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 但是不知道什么原因
<lazysnake> gebjgd: orz. 升级问题?
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不知道
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我是升级来着
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 不行了。我来不起了。得睡了。你慢慢弄吧。
<lazysnake> 8
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: whatz up?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 系统挂了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: initab和rc.conf恢复之后。硬盘是只读的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: error 信息？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是本来想关机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后关机没有反应，就是就重启了下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后没了inittab,没有了rc.conf
<ultimatebuster> 没人在这里运行folding@home 吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恢复了之后root区仍然只读
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 文件没了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上面的文件都在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是只读
<alvin_rxg> ??? (20:07:51) gebjgd: alvin_rxg: 之后没了inittab,没有了rc.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对，那2个文件没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我恢复了
<alvin_rxg> 怎么恢复的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux mint
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: live cd
<knownbad> 备份纸条上？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ................  mint 的东西……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和mint没关系
<alvin_rxg> 那如何？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那2个文件都是arch的配制文件
<alvin_rxg> chroot ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接mv过去的
<alvin_rxg> mv ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 重装下 initscripts
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 文件名.pacsave
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法重装阿
<alvin_rxg> chroot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: root挂的时候就是只读
<alvin_rxg> 那你总应该知道为什么只读吧？难道一点提示都没有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是没有阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是你故意在 fstab 里边写了只读？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥错都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fstab没有任何问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为fstab没坏
<alvin_rxg> => #archlinux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我比较过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问饿狼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问le
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: e2fsck
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人家说，你重装吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说nooooooooooo
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  他们这样说是因为不清楚你的情况。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给他们说了情况了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 贴了fstab了
<alvin_rxg> 我还是不清楚你为什么是只读的
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<alvin_rxg> e2fsck
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<knownbad> 应该可修的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: -p没事
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他没说清楚原因
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是我的/上面有个null的文件
<knownbad> 连到另一台上去都行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在我就是想知道为什么/是只读的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明明fstab设置是对的
<knownbad> 在livecd下也ro/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 确定 启动的时候没有错误信息，还是说没看到？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有错误信息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 第一次启动只是告诉我inittab没了
<alvin_rxg> argh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 于是我就恢复了inittab
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 后来发现rc.conf也没了，就接着恢复，但是就是root是只读的。于是就去看fstab。结果看了配置是对的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我删了那个null
<gebjgd> 试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot 看看，可能是哪步出错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好像据说大概我把initscript给删除了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ...........................
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以rc.那一堆都没了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根本不读rc.conf和fstab
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我操，回来了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> alvin_rxg的arch_boot上有提。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多谢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我什么都没说哦……
<knownbad> 高手都不多说的。
<knownbad> 已到最高境界
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一般 `pacman -Sg base` 里边的都不要动
<knownbad> 连放个屁都是无声。
<alvin_rxg> 噗！！！～～～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是，是我手欠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我上了plymouth
<knownbad> 奶奶的，centos5.5就是装不上aacraid.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是 启用 和 停用，别记着删
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后又删除了，结果看到提示说initscript没用了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后就手欠了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 然后 plymouth 也没用上？
<alvin_rxg> 计算机书名曾经的关键词：21天、从入门到精通、深入浅出、权威、宝典；现在的关键词：之美、之道、之禅、之魂、艺术。 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1820640-1-1.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没，plymouth直接删除了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 删除了 plymouth后，就没想着之前因为它删了什么？……
<knownbad> 嗯说了重点了
<knownbad> 测试去。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接删了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 我上次编译 wayland 都一通乱七八糟的东西装进去了，也替换掉了不少包，之后我还是全部恢复了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 行了。用i686的initscript搞定了。之后删除了i686的。后来又上了x86_64的initscript就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换机器
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: msn又不行了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 删证书没用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 添加新证书
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 添加过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 同样的
<alvin_rxg> 怎么添加的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: copy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .purple
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.  => pidgin => Werkzeuge => Zertifikate
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上哪儿找去？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪找的还是哪找
<alvin_rxg> 先 export 到随便哪，然后 pidgin 里边操作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我删除了证书，之后他omegla自己就过来了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个是旧的证书，你可以在 zertifikate 里边的 info 里看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 旧的被我删了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后没证书能上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 证书会自动下载过来
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.  => pidgin => Werkzeuge => Zertifikate
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.  => pidgin => Werkzeuge => Zertifikate
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.  => pidgin => Werkzeuge => Zertifikate
<alvin_rxg> 不要自动的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再删？
<alvin_rxg> ***不要自动***
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: msn都删？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是就omegla的那个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ows.messenger.msn.com
<alvin_rxg> 随便
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后去omegla拿新证书，之后导入？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 行了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉，今晚上虚惊了一场阿
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 差点就被忽悠重装了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是没有老机器的initscript我就惨了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还不是因为你没讲清楚你干嘛了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他们知道了，我删除了initscript了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没老机器的东东，你也可以临时去 repo 下一个呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩。必需livecd拷贝进去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: remount rw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当前的/可以么？
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 突然发现你有的时候比我还能折腾
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<ultimatebuster> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 刚说完
<ultimatebuster> 太麻烦了。
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 没办法
<ultimatebuster> 换amsn
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 我看行
<ultimatebuster> 目前还没有emesene portable
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: portable干吗？
<ultimatebuster> 出去的时候可以用。
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 出去不用
<ultimatebuster> :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那证书又不行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: certificate 里边删了吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 每次都删？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都是瞎凑的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再试试看吧
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是微软改了证书？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是怎么回事？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<ultimatebuster> 有可能。。
<ultimatebuster> 昨天下午2-3点改的。
<alvin_rxg> 原先的证书 11月15号过期的
<ultimatebuster> 昨天下午还可以用呢
<ultimatebuster> 有没有用过empathy试过？
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 垃圾
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: empathy就是渣
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> 不一样吗。。
<ultimatebuster> 没什么区别。
<ultimatebuster> 除了empathy有MSN Audio video call
<ultimatebuster> ..
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 无法隐身。不用
<ultimatebuster> o..
<ultimatebuster> 我从来不隐身。。
<ultimatebuster> 没必要。。
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 太有必要了
<ultimatebuster> 有人找我我就不理就行了^^
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: gtalk irc yahoo 2个msn都用它挂
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 不隐身累死
<ultimatebuster> 全部放在away上。
<ultimatebuster> irc我用pchat
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 错了。是icq
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: irc我用xchat
<ultimatebuster> 不用
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 你不用有人用
<ultimatebuster> pchat是一个xchat fork
<ultimatebuster> icq 还有人用O.O
<ultimatebuster> 记得是。。。98年的时候用的。
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 当然了。国外n多人用
<ultimatebuster> .。
<ultimatebuster> 我这好多人都没听说过icq..
<ultimatebuster> 只用MSN + gtalk
<ultimatebuster> 德国用的多。。
<ultimatebuster> 好像。
<ultimatebuster> -5
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 大家拿
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 移民了？
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 爽阿
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵 还好吧。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10€ 正版音乐，要不？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: code: RS60J089  => 1, www.musicstart.de/rittersport => 2,Musik aussuchen => 3, anmelden und code beim bestellvorgang eingeben => Fertig
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: www.musicstar.de/rittersport   之前 url 错了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给你了哦，别浪费了
<xinchi> O:-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不要
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cd？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mp3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 免费的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ritter 送的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦哦哦。明白了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈，我要
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你用吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正好下载era的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嫌不够的话，你去超市买 ritter, 250g 包装的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: è´µ
<alvin_rxg> 呃……相比10€……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么东西送的?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: ritter sport
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 每个人都送吗?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 巧克力?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: alvin_rxg 买的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哪个?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 怎么让他送?
<alvin_rxg> ...
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 听说有东西送.
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 算了.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 骗人.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你要？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 给你了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么给我了?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed:  code: RS60J089  => 1, www.musicstart.de/rittersport => 2,Musik aussuchen => 3, anmelden und code beim bestellvorgang eingeben => Fertig
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 假的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd:睡觉了.
<alvin_rxg> (22:50:08) alvin_rxg: gebjgd: www.musicstar.de/rittersport   之前 url 错了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: www.musicstar.de/rittersport
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg: 我以为送ritter sport. 原来是买ritter sport送 mp3. 忽略之...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你就知道吃
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么不好.
<tiejohn> ls
<tiejohn> //onlin
<tiejohn> //online
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-14
<Kamea> Kandu: char c[]="ab";printf("%s",c);为什么是对的?c不是个指针吗?printf("%s",*c);却会程序中断,printf("%c",*c);却是正确的,printf("%c",&c);也是正确的?求解答
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, *c 是字符
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 字符串是传递地址， 而不是地址指向的数据
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, *c 是指c指针指向地址的数据， 为'a'， printf ("%s", c) 要求的是c指针指向的地址
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 明白了么
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 字符串是传递指针， 而不是指针指向的数据
<NinjaAtomCat> 该死
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 字符串是传递指针， 而不是指针指向的数据
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, *c 是指c指针指向地址的数据， 为'a'， printf ("%s", c) 要求的是c指针指向的地址
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 明白了么
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, char a[] = "hello world";   *a == 'h'; a = &"hello world"; 
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 明白了么
<NinjaAtomCat> a 是一个指针， *a 是存储到指针指向的地址上的数据
<NinjaAtomCat> 明白了么
<NinjaAtomCat> 名不明白都吱一声啊， 让我说个不停啊
<Kamea> 吱
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 明白就好
<Kandu> Kamea: c[]="ab" 定義了一個數組，內容 'a','b','\0', 而 c 對聲明為數組的，直接置符號表地址，所以正好是把指向數組頭 'a' 的地址置入，相當於置入了指向字串的指針，所以正確。第二個取出了c[0],然後傳給 printf, c[0] 即 0x61，這樣的地址不合法(這個看運氣，不過在 x86 上肯定不合法，太低,預設0為 null,所以最低地址的頁設為不可訪問，一頁最小 4K, 0x61肯
<Kandu> Kamea: 關於第四句，可能編譯器會讓你編譯通過，甚至不給出警告，但別這麼寫
<NinjaAtomCat> Kamea, 看 Kandu 标准答案
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不睡觉的么
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的玲音姐没来过了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> ......
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 淫道
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 奸貓犯
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不哦了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> .... 好了
<NinjaAtomCat> 我忙了， 猫回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 正常使用的网络突然上不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353633 问一个问题，我的ubuntu 11.10 突然上不去网，有线连接显示正常，原来能上的。我接上无线网卡，刚开始能上，一会儿就不去了。把三层交换机重启，用有线边接能上一会儿，然后又不能上了。其它的win机器正常能上。 统计信 ...
 * Santan 1
<mao> 我这有一个文件，file的结果是root.ext2: data，怎么能看到里面的具体内容
<ofan> soundcloud.com国内能不能上？
<QiC> 能
<ofan> good
<dungeon_archl> 我才知道我不是最瘦得啊。Cherrot那家伙只有 56KG。
<dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 你来迟了
<Cherrot> dungeon_archl: .... I know....
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 大家n卡7300GT用娜个驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353640 我用的是官方下载的，手动安装，，，， 也用过系统 硬件驱动里面的驱动，可都有问题，，，173的驱动屏幕有点胡，，，开机困难，会卡在点点进度条那里，，，， 用推荐的屏幕是好了，可开机依然是问题， 用了官方的驱动，开机解决了 ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 主席君
<adam8157> roylez: 主席早啊
<GNUdog|work> hello, every one
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啧啧
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 啧个P啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: - -
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 周末去围观
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, respin 了吧…
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 细啊
 * adam8157 命途多舛
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 周末就老老实实跑 tier2 吧，就不要乱围观了，亲
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog|work adam8157:  狗狗蛋蛋早 
 * dungeon_archl 想着“狗蛋”这个词很熟悉
<GNUdog|work> dungeon_archl, 早
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你觉得熟悉不？
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 嗯?
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 坏毛病，先示威在举动。
 * dungeon_archl bs adam8157
<cursorzz> 什么情况
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • win7下开机ubuntu系统启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353644 我用的是win7 sp1旗舰版 装在C盘 前段日子用的wubi安装11.04在F盘 后来win7有点问题 光盘重装了win7 现在的问题是在开机的时候可见win7和ubuntu启动 其中win7正常 ubuntu不能进入 现在下载ubuntu11.10 wubi安装到F盘 出现问题 截图在下面“捕获1” 问为什么 ...
<dungeon_archl> 看到了一个广告， “Hotmail on your Android”！
<dungeon_archl> 。。。微软多么喜欢 Android 啊。
<roylez> freeflying: hi
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: 憔悴了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你台式机有hdmi口么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我带来个破显示器，但没有VGA线...这年头
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有，你要把线送给我的话我不拒绝
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 问 adam8157 要
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去库房找啊
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: . :P
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拆了爹妈的电脑，一个很破的显示器，大，但坏点大概有2x个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自己带显示器来，真鄙视你
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 09:26 < ofan> soundcloud.com国内能不能上？
<MeaCulpa> 09:27 < QiC> 能
<MeaCulpa> 09:28 < ofan> good
<MeaCulpa> 09:35 < dungeon_archl> 我才知道我不是最瘦得啊。Cherrot那家伙只有 56KG。
<MeaCulpa> 09:36 < dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 你来迟了
<MeaCulpa> 09:37 < Cherrot> dungeon_archl: .... I know....
<kk> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都+q了, op还是要被骚扰...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://my.opera.com/infowarrior1/albums/showpic.dml?album=9772312&picture=132490092#bigimg
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: one two shoes - nwo001.jpg
 * MeaCulpa 小黑的触摸板对我是个复杂的东西
<xucx> list aa
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 光驱问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353651 今天安装了11.10，管理员怎么看不到光驱呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wzctym — 2011-11-14 10:34 
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<adam8157> ofan: lol
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我要附送ssh
<MeaCulpa> PC还是ssh用的爽
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> = =#
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 因为autoproxy?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: autoproxy那个挫货...我用foxyproxy
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 懒得pac
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有订阅...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我信自己
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 代理加autoproxy蛮好, 偶尔用vpn
<tenzu> 挺ssh
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<Zypeh> 神，在吗？？
<xw_y_am> who is the bot ??
<xw_y_am> 额。。。好吧。。。没有。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当君
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 我不是叫兽
<adam8157> tenzu: 就是
<tenzu> adam8157: 这个真不是
<adam8157> tenzu: 兽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vpn我那些apple的东西用
<Zypeh> FVWM这句是执行什么的？？ + I Exec exec Esetroot -scale ~/W.jpg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: foxyproxy有个快捷键，直接加*://URL*
<eexp> Zypeh: 那只是设置root壁纸
<adam8157> Zypeh: 设置壁纸
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<eexp> 小蛋
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 直接feh
<eexp> 你不懂前面的，居然乱答。 lol
<adam8157> ...
<Zypeh> eexp, 终端的？？
<MeaCulpa> 何烦esetroot
<eexp> feh不是做这事情的
<adam8157> eexp: feh可以的...
<Zypeh> eexp, 是不是终端壁纸？？
<eexp> 大材小用
 * adam8157 hsetroot路过
<eexp> Zypeh: root桌面
<adam8157> Zypeh: 就是壁纸, x的root
 * MeaCulpa 分级feh路过...桌面看美女图党
 * MeaCulpa 家里图片已经有7个分级缩减到4个
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<eexp> 胖子就喜欢桌面美女
<Zypeh> adam8157, 什么是hsetroot??
<adam8157> Zypeh: 另外一个setroot的工具
<MeaCulpa> 其实可以去看各大WM的setroot脚本，学习feh之类工具的参数
<MeaCulpa> 我就是和awsetbg和fbsetbg学的
<eexp> 5行代码而已，设置桌面
<Zypeh> 那么，这个呢？？  + I Exec exec xcompmgr -cCfF -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 -D6
<Zypeh> xcompmgr 是什么？？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那些^.*setbg 一般可以选n中后台，feh是比较流行的
<eexp> 那开启混合渲染的。 xcompmgr
<Zypeh> eexp, 不懂…………
<eexp> feh是看缩略图的，一堆一堆的缩略图。 lol
<eexp> Zypeh: 没事，自己多看manpages
<Guest25488> hi
<kk> Guest25488, 好  ㍣ 
<Guest25488> vim上有没有好的插件代替winmanager呢？大家推荐一下
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于du的一个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353656 想用du显示硬盘的使用情况, du -s * 不能显示隐藏的文件和文件夹. 如何只把每个隐藏的文件夹的大小显示出来, 而不显示隐藏文件夹的内部细节? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjcong — 2011-11-14 11:17 
 * adam8157 连续几个月鄙视我没有QQ之后, 房东现在开始习惯给我发邮件了
<AireadFan> adam8157, 你在哪住？
<huntxu> adam8157: 哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 鄙视没有QQ的
<Kandu> adam8157: 用 web qq 郵箱發給你?
<tenzu> 同鄙视
<eexp> adam8157: 居然没有蛋蛋。。
<adam8157> AireadFan: 中关村
<adam8157> Kandu: 确实是qq邮箱发来的...
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<eexp> adam8157: 天天用鸡talk?
<tenzu> adam8157: 连个扣扣都没有, 肿么泡妹子
<AireadFan> adam8157, 噢～～
<adam8157> eexp: 一直挂着
<adam8157> tenzu: 所以木有
<huntxu> adam8157: 老大不小了吧
<eexp> tenzu: 求你的蛋蛋号码
<adam8157> huntxu: 报告政府 还有几天就25了
<tenzu> eexp: 你用扣扣么?
<Kandu> adam8157: 那還是很XX啊, 不如教他用 outlook
<huntxu> adam8157: 就大我一岁么 = =
<adam8157> Kandu: 算了
<adam8157> huntxu: 同嫩
 * tenzu 没想到胡须和阿当都这么嫩...
<eexp> tenzu: 有妹子用。我让她们加你
<Patrick_DJ> 年轻真好。
<tenzu> eexp: 你想把我扣扣给恐龙, 我不上当
<Kandu> adam8157: XD 難道你用 mutt 手工合併 thread 的
<eexp> 干嘛叫扣扣
<adam8157> Kandu: 干嘛手动?
<Kandu> adam8157: 你是寫規則根據標題合併?
<adam8157> Kandu: 根据标题和thread信息啊 很智能的
 * Kandu adam8157 那不錯，一直在 thunderbird 下默默忍受 web qq mail
<adam8157> Kandu: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<adam8157> Kandu: 国内邮箱各种不守规矩
<adam8157> set reply_regexp="^(re([\[0-9\]+])*|aw|回复|答复)[:：][ \t]*"
<eexp> 不是应该根据联系人，合并？
<Kandu> 謝謝蛋蛋
<eexp> 謝謝蛋蛋
<xw_y_am> 求问一下，为什么昨天21：25分我这里显示瞬间退了好多人。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么？UBUNTU下安装、管理ANDROID手机竟然是这么困难？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353661 日益增多的ANDROID手机，为什么就没有一个简单一些，可以一键安装的管理软件？我们的大大们就只会等外国做出来然后汉化一个？我们确实要努力了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vcan — 2011-11-14 11:37 
<naked89tt> 有人用
<caleb-> xw_y_am: 被你踢了
<naked89tt> 有人用transmission吗  有个问题要指教
<caleb-> naked89tt: 直接问问题
<xw_y_am> caleb-: 额。。。我什么都米有干，为虾米要踢我。。。呜呜。。。
<caleb-> xw_y_am: 是被你踢锕
<caleb-> xw_y_am: 是被你踢了
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 推荐deluge，不需要设置。。。。
<naked89tt> transimission怎么屏蔽掉ipv4
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, 
<xw_y_am> caleb-: 额。。。我什么都没干，为什么能把别人踢了。。。。
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, deluge有些资源下载不了
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 呵呵，我这里trans有好多下载不了，deluge各种毫无压力。。。
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, 你下载的是什么？
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 六维啦神马的
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 校园网普通bt太慢，只能ipv6
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 我这里下载不了的都是资源不好的，跟下载器没什么关系的说。。。
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, 我也是六维的  用tras和deluge，发现trans都能下载，deluge部分种子下载不了
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 额。。。不知道为什么，我这里trans各种下载不了。。。囧rz....
<naked89tt> 你用什么版本 
<xw_y_am> caleb-: 求踢人指导。。。。
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 软件还是？？？
<naked89tt> 我还发现个问题  同个种子  trans的下载速度要比delu快
<caleb-> xw_y_am: google "netsplit"
<xw_y_am> caleb-: 谢了
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, 软件
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 1.3.3
<naked89tt> xw_y_am, 太老了
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 额。。。。
<naked89tt> 至少要用1.9以上的  我现在用的2.33
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 额。。。我是说deluge 1.3.3
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: trans没装。。。
<naked89tt> 哦
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 用Xfce，trans的gtk太丑了，就没装。。。嘿嘿
<naked89tt> 呃，……
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: gnome原生的之用network manager，其他都没装
<xw_y_am> naked89tt: 无奈networknamager没有xfce的。。。。
<naked89tt> networknamager是什么
<knownbad> 网路管理员
<naked89tt> #ubuntu
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么使amarok moodbar支持aac http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353665 试了一下，moodbar只支持mp3，对aac死活无效，大家有用moodbar的吗，其实这只是个鸡肋功能，只是想尝个鲜 统计信息: 发表于 由 naqch — 2011-11-14 12:06 
<Gneod> Hi
<ScarletWolf> Gneod: Hiya
<kk> Gneod, 好  ㍤ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有人听说过happyoffice吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353667 貌似是联想和韩国的一个公司开发的linux软件，不知道能不能在ubuntu下用，怎么也找不到下载地址。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2011-11-14 12:32 
<ayaka> 我想知道关于latex的中文问题
<roylez> ayaka: 妹子？
<jlzhang> ayaka: 什么问题，现在TeX中文化不是做得都挺不错的么？
<ayaka> jlzhang, 是不是一定要cjb才行？
<ayaka> roylez, 说天使殿下吗？
<jlzhang> ayaka: cjk?
<ayaka> jlzhang, 是的
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jlzhang> ayaka: 如果是latex的话，一定要CJK环境。
<ayaka> jlzhang, tex也要？
<jlzhang> ayaka: 在tex文件里use cjk的包。我说的是这个意思。
<jlzhang> ayaka: 不过现在大家都流行用Xe
<jlzhang> ayaka: XeTeX
<jlzhang> ayaka: 直接支持Unicode
<ayaka> jlzhang, 关于这主题有中文书吗。我是外国人推荐的
<jlzhang> ayaka: 你把latex拿去干嘛用？
<ayaka> jlzhang, ppt
<xw_y_am> jlzhang: Arch木有xe ......
<jlzhang> xw_y_am: 恩，确实没用。但是Debian里有，Ubuntu里有木有不知道。
<jlzhang> ayaka: 直接用xetex吧，趋势……
<xw_y_am> jlzhang: Ubuntu妥妥有
<centerpoint> cfy: hello
<jlzhang> ayaka: 中文书，google有的。不过是tex基础入门。还有些就是技巧类的。
<ayaka> jlzhang, 有没有印刷出来的书
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 新手求助～～！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353669 原来用的是win7，这两天装了openSUSE和ubuntu，就先装了SUSE，因为是新手，从安装到使用就各种杯具摆满了茶几 不管怎样，各种问题磕磕绊绊总是解决了，也设置到可以连网，重启系统后进了一次win7，于是茶几上又多了一个杯具 -- 启动时直接提示BootMGR ...
<ayaka> 我在用debian就是英语支援太差，想换（no ubuntu)
<ScarletWolf> ayaka: 用Fedora吧^_^
<ayaka> ScarletWolf, 关键是fedora是rmp的，还带有商业性质，centos可以考虑，就是更新太慢
<ScarletWolf> ayaka: 你要服务器还是桌面？
<ayaka> ScarletWolf, 桌面，但是要学习服务器管理
<xw_y_am> ayaka: Arch吧
<ScarletWolf> ayaka: 那fedora有什么不行？
<xw_y_am> ayaka: Arch 真心好用。。。。
<ayaka> ScarletWolf, 就是不喜欢商业性质的产品
<xw_y_am> ayaka: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 编译时了
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 啊？？？？
<ScarletWolf> ayaka: fedora还商业性质。。。
<xw_y_am> ScarletWolf: Fedora还真多少有点。。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 我喜欢老编译，还有稳定性不太好
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 我不喜欢老编译，还有稳定性不太好
<xw_y_am> ayaka: Arch不需要编译
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 你说的是Gentoo吧。。。
<xw_y_am> ayaka: Arch不开testing仓库的话，稳定性真心很好。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 有的搞混了，我会考虑的，不过arch的软件管理太特殊了
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 一开始我也不适应
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 主要是Synaptic用惯了
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 但是慢慢就觉得pacman好用了。。。
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 其实apt，yum和pacman用法都比较接近的，就是参数有点差异而已
<sunwilston> 我是用过很多发行版 ，最终还是回到gentoo
<xw_y_am> ayaka: Gentoo的portage真心强大。。。。比不了
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: Arch跟Gentoo还是很近似的吧。。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 不是了，说实在话deb很好用也复杂，dpkg和aptitude比较习惯，yum的代码补完至今不知道这么搞
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 是的，但是用过gentoo过再用arch感觉真是缺少些什么 
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 我略略想试试freeBSD，但是包更新太慢了。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何升级内核 进来看看再说 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353672 照顾一下新人 谢谢 下面两个是同步的么？ 下载哪几个文件X86的 1 http://www.kernel.org/ 2 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ma ... 1-oneiric/ 0001-base-packaging.patch11-Nov-2011 21:527.9M 0002-debian-changelog.patch11-Nov-2011 21:52237K 0003-default-configs.patch11-Nov-2011 21:52 41 ...
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 呵呵，还是用gentoo来得省心
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 呵呵，我用Ubuntu的时候从来没用过aptitude和dpkg，都是synapit起的。。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 话说freebsd还是oss4吧？
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 额。。是这么个理儿，但是gentoo的安装和配置太蛋疼了。。。我现在还没学会装Gentoo。。。
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 额。。。不知道oss4为何物，囧rz。。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 声音驱动
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 就是想试试类UNIX。。。据说系统结构很简洁
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 这个过度是有难度的，只要你翻过这座山后，那个感觉没法说啊
<ayaka> xw_y_am, linux就是类unix
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 额。。。对声音驱动没有研究，不太清楚。。。
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 恩，论坛上都是这样说的。。。
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 不过Linux没有BSD更类似哈。。。
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 不过，过程太痛苦了
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，最近没时间，不试验了。。。话说貌似Arch已经算是最接近Gentoo的了。。。
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: Gentoo的滚动升级有Arch彻底吗？？我看还有版本号的说。。。
<ayaka> xw_y_am, 其实所谓类unix就是关于posix的支援程度，只有几个附加草案支援了，再去评定（linus不去），就是unix
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 我爬山的过程，不知伤了多少脑细胞
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，爬过去就牛了。。。。
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 呵呵，没有关心过背景
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 话说貌似Gentoo没有Arch的软件库新啊。。。。
<ayaka> 该死的ipv6，想注册binhoster.com却没ipv6地址，还要代理注册域名，不过在家因为nat问题连ipv6都不能用更惨
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 好像是这样
<ayaka> xw_y_am, ScarletWolf jlzhang thank you all
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 呵呵，不客气。。。。
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 鄙人有怪癖，誓用最新版。。。。嘿嘿
<sunwilston> xw_y_am: 哦，可以理解
<xw_y_am> sunwilston: 呵呵
<eexp> 鄙人有怪癖，誓用最新版
<eexp>  所以天天滚来滚去的？
<Patrick_DJ> 折腾.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有折腾浏览器的经验么
<xw_y_am> eexp: 额。。。滚来滚去。。。。这个词。。。
<ayaka> eexp, 鄙人有怪癖，誓用最新版 这个颜色这么做的？
<adam8157> jyfl987:  比如?
<adam8157> ayaka: 什么颜色? 你眼花了
<ayaka> adam8157, 您也是
 * gfrog 体验Fedora16去，哈哈
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 你是说输入框颜色？？？
<nikerlong> adam8157，你那个是怎么弄出来的？
<xw_y_am> ayaka: 貌似在设置里。。。。
<nikerlong> 变色龙一样的
<eexp> ayaka: 搜索 a-irc彩色.pl 
<ayaka> adam8157, ayaka: 什么颜色? 你眼花了我看到不同颜色了
<ayaka> eexp, 谢了
<adam8157> lol
<ayaka> 上课去了（我偷玩学校电脑）
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道浏览器那个输入是调用系统组件的 所以win/lin上的 ff的输入框是不一样大的 那么我可以自己定制下 他输入调用的系统组件么？ 比如对 textarea这个输入 我想调用一个 vi like的输入
<xw_y_am> eexp: 求问滚来滚去什么意思。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个就不知道了...vimperator 可以打开一个vim去编辑textarea
<gfrog> adam8157: fork一个vim出来很慢很费时间的，我开始感觉很好玩，但是用了几下之后就觉得慢的很不爽了
<adam8157> gfrog: 除非回长帖子 一般也不用
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/kindle-touch-review/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon Kindle Touch review -- Engadget
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/amazon-kindle-fire-review/
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的ff用的是ppa源 前几天升级到9.0a 然后 vimperator 就不能用了  现在回到了wtf年代了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 8.0都还没有完全兼容...
<jyfl987> adam8157: textarea就是输入长文的嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没完全兼容也比完全不支持好阿 郁闷
<adam8157> jyfl987: 谁让你升级的 lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 功能不兼容？ 还是版本检查失败？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/kindle-touch-review/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon Kindle Touch review -- Engadget
<adam8157> gfrog: 好棒的
<eexp> xw_y_am: 你在arch，不知道整天都在滚动？
<gfrog> adam8157: 正看呢
<eexp> adam8157: 又采购啥了？
<gfrog> 不过我手小，勉强能掐住kindle，再去翻页就要用另外一只手了
<adam8157> eexp: kindle touch
<eexp> 多少米的？
<MeaCulpa> xw_y_am: Arch是它在滚，你跟着滚；Gentoo是它让你滚，你去滚
<xw_y_am> eexp: 额。。原来是滚动啊。。我还以为神喷我U坛A坛来回滚呢。。。。。
<xw_y_am> MeaCulpa: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * adam8157 中午吃饭的时候碰到服务员小妹, 被电了一下. 我说"哎呀 电到了" 结果那个小妹以为我调戏她...
<adam8157> eexp: 99$
<eexp> adam8157: 边框太厚重了。
<adam8157> eexp: 边框窄的话 怎么拿?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是在调戏她嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 真不是...
<eexp> 无边框的，才现代感。
<Patrick_DJ> 怎么看起来像啊，现在听着也像.
<pocoyo> 肯定是。
<adam8157> eexp: 那也不能没东西握啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 瓜田李下啦
<eexp> 三星的那烂专利，就是无边框的显示
 * adam8157 那小妹直勾勾盯着我 =,= 我说真的是电到阿
<eexp> adam8157: 直勾勾...
<gfrog> eexp: 顶无边框
<eexp> 你在yy
<adam8157> eexp: - -!
<eexp> or 你用词不当？ lol
<adam8157> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/14/0340202&from=rss
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Solidot | 方校长提议建立独立网络
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋过来让我直勾勾的盯下，看你会电我不 XD
<adam8157> gfrog: ca
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<eexp> gfrog: ++
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle touch快发货了 我很激动
 * gfrog 闪去github跟贴抢沙发去了，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我都看了半个多月书了，情绪稳定，哈。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 你到时候俩kindle?
 * gfrog 昨天有人跟我说kindle不如ipad，问我kindle为啥没那种翻页效果。唉，这年头的人都被表面迷惑住了，再牛逼的翻页效果到最后不还是看书，难道还有人盯着翻页效果看个没完？
<eexp> adam8157 自勾勾的看着网页，“快，快，赶快发”
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<MeaCulpa> lihlii: RT @yep365: 新浪微博id“姑娘很生气”曾经放话说谁揍司马南一顿就陪谁睡一晚，大概是一直没男人敢行动，就索性自己上了。在司马南讲座会场的表现果然泼辣，除了没打人什么话都说了，搞得司马南相当狼狈，哈哈。 |01:49 PM Nov 14, 2011|
<gfrog> adam8157: 到时候送俺老爹一个，人家早就跟我要一个可以随身揣兜里可以看小说的东东
<eexp> 至于激动？真是的。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 当然激动 好东西啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 Kindle有绑绳子的小扣子么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木
<MeaCulpa> 我怕滑进厕所
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那算了，用不起
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 原因是估计不会有人肯裸奔，屏幕太脆弱
<eexp> 我买的最贵的手机，。。。
 * adam8157 中午去屈臣氏买了护手霜, 我这手就像久旱逢甘露...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 娘
<adam8157> eexp: 你手机多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 北京太干燥
<gfrog> adam8157: 不停？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，对，北京...抹猪油都不为过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 手会裂口子...
<eexp> 掉厕所了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 多撸管
<adam8157> eexp: 啊? 你手机掉了?
<eexp> 越贵的东西，越容易掉的。 adam8157
<eexp> 几年前的事情
<gfrog> adam8157: 我已经自然选择成冬天的时候手心狂出汗了。。。 没事就得去擦擦手。。
<MeaCulpa> 童贞最容易掉...
<adam8157> gfrog: 变异
<gfrog> adam8157: 有可能，被我座位下面那些机器辐射的
 * MeaCulpa 边吃早饭边开车，方向盘抹得蹭亮
 * gfrog 土鳖了，原来fire也是e-ink呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啊...
<eexp> 我的黄铜轮盘zippo，被出汗的手，摸得表面斑驳，，，一点都没看像了。
<adam8157> eexp: 你还抽烟呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是 普通液晶而已
<gfrog> adam8157: 玩zippo不一定抽烟。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 抽烟自然也都不一定zeppo啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果是eink 我就买了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就想买zippo, 但是感觉不抽烟买它干啥
<eexp> 比如买白银的zippo
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，那继续无爱，坐等国内评测
<gfrog> adam8157: 回家点窗帘玩
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> gfrog: 你用zippo点你下面的烟？
<gfrog> eexp: 俺木这喜好，谢谢
<eexp> 玩zippo不一定抽烟。。
<adam8157> eexp: 破分词
<eexp> 回家点窗帘玩
<eexp> 没那么高级。还分词
<MeaCulpa> 抽大麻
<eexp> 我要买一个10w的zippo。
<adam8157> eexp: 土豪
<eexp> 有没
<adam8157> eexp: 纪念版的不止这个价
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么gpg默认建立subkey用来加密? 而不是用主key加密?
<eexp> 纪念个啥。我要真实值这个价格的
<caleb-> adam8157: 有吗？
<adam8157> eexp: 估计够呛 除非镶钻石 钻石又容易烧没了
 * caleb- 好像没有 subkey
<adam8157> caleb-: 有 gpg默认建立两个keypair
<gfrog> adam8157: 不理解，主key用来sign的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 主key用来sign和存公共pub, 子key用来加密
<MeaCulpa> http://bbs.m4.cn/thread-3236568-1-1.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 女网友@姑娘很生气 千里赴京现身四月网砸场司马南讲座-四月杂谈-AC四月青年社区-四月网 
<gfrog> adam8157: 对这玩意木研究，貌似kernel.org出问题之后大家才开始普遍使这东西的，之前都是自发性质的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在研究中, 比以前明白多了
<eexp> adam8157: 乐乐经常用gpg。发黄图，他都用gpg。
<eexp> 你为什么要用gpg
<adam8157> eexp: 我一般就是签个名
<eexp> ..
<adam8157> eexp: 准备参与一些社区活动, 贡献代码 搞个debian developer之类
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，还想做DD呀，你不是gentoo党？
<eexp> ..
<adam8157> gfrog: debian sid
<adam8157> gfrog: 用了好几年了
<eexp> 自创一个组织？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，记错了。。。
<eexp> rh和dd。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 俺们公司有DD
<eexp> 额。
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说DD的要求很苛刻呀，
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好
<gfrog> eexp: emmm，其实某公司内部遍布着各种诡异的linux发行版
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是版本检查失败   你还在么 我说的我升级ff 9.0a 之后 vimperator那个插件就检查失败 不加载了 wtf
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 你說 RH??
<eexp> 那倒是可能。反正互相抄
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有什么诡异的发行版说出来研究研究阿？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哎呀，改下版本检查那里就好啦，之前我都是直接改成99，够firefox各种升级了，哈哈
 * adam8157 我们公司用RHEL, Fedora, Ubuntu, mint, debian, arch, gentoo, slack....等等
<adam8157> 还有用suse和chakla的
<eexp> 咋没forxp
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 原来可以这样 如何改？ 那个是打包在一起的阿 难道要拆开 改完自己打包？ 我没做过ff插件
<Patrick_DJ> 你们的ＩＴ部门真强大！
<qinglingquan> 笔记本风扇一直转，停不下来有可能是什么原因？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这算什么诡异 你们公司有人用 tinycore么？ 这个163都有源哦 可算是大版本了 哈哈
<eexp> 好大的版本。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: emmm，貌似扩展装完之后就解压开了吧，反正有一个文件标记支持的最小/最大版本号，改了就好
<Patrick_DJ> 他们这都能维护得过来。想一想我们公司，光是用windows，ＩＴ部门都已经叫苦连天了。
<qinglingquan> 一直在3300转以上!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我移动硬盘上有puppy tinycore minicore slatiz
<jyfl987> adam8157: slitaz好不好 看来你不常玩 拼写都能错 
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你知道吗？
<gfrog> Patrick_DJ: IT不管这些版本，官方只支持RHEL和内部的一个定制系统
<eexp> adam8157: 你没精神分裂？
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 我们都是自己维护, IT只有你用RHEL的时候才帮忙
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 不知道
<adam8157> eexp: 没 偶尔用而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我上家公司 it部门是用win的 老被我们骂的 我们也就需要调整网络的时候找下他们
<adam8157> jyfl987: 法语词汇 真的不好记...
<jyfl987> 不过集团网络那个管理员是用 RH的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼
<qinglingquan> 晚上真烦，出风口是凉的都停不下来。
<qinglingquan> cpufreq-info->"ondemand",有谁遇到过？
<sunwilston> 这时有谁研究过迅雷下载协议？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 将ibus改成fcitx时碰到的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353678 装了fcitx和fcitx-wubi后，在系统设置-语言支持里，键盘输入方式系统边上有个下拉框，这个下拉框我点不了，没法点开，改不成fcitx，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxialing — 2011-11-14 14:23 
<eexp> http://www.360buy.com/product/1001725683.html
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: ZIPPO打火机SC0919 哈雷大侧发1997年 NO:0044纯银［130g](97年生产) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有没有2011年6-12月的宽带缴费发票?
<Patrick_DJ> wc
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我宽带没发票
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是自己办的?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们可以报销这个/。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 跪求ubuntu中dev文件夹被以外修改解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353679 公司服务器中的dev文件夹目录被错误修改为其他名称，造成命令无法执行，跪求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiangping27 — 2011-11-14 14:32 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 因为我们可以work from home, 所以家里上网费属于办公必需品 所以报销
<palomino|working> ........
<Patrick_DJ> 那么电脑报销么？　我之前在的公司是把公司的电脑抱回家。
<eexp> adam8157: 赶紧聘请一个秘书
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 很早以前办的
<eexp> 超，秘书都可以报销。
<caleb-> adam8157: 赶紧多聘请一个秘书
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有这个区间就行
<eexp> caleb-: ..
 * adam8157 只有网费 而且有上限
<caleb-> adam8157: 公司不会问你为毛每个月都换 isp?
<adam8157> caleb-: 不管 只是报账制度而已
<caleb-> adam8157: 外省的单可以不？
<adam8157> buxing
<MeaCulpa> ‘http://shanghaiist.com/2011/11/14/explosion_in_xian_office_building_r.php
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Explosion in Xi'an snack bar kills 7, injures 31 : Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们也可以wfh...可能也有报销
<eexp> soho, 龟缩在家办公的
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到 鈴音姐了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 10网段似乎是AT&T的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的AT&T水货手机里内置的vpn配置都是10.x
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 10是内网
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...保留的内网？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 10.x.x.x, 172.16.x.x or 192.168.x.x 这三个是保留的内网地址
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 移動的IP也是 10.x的
<eexp> 醒酒汤都没。只能睡觉了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...我还以为这都有人占着呢
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Private network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 因为 俺们的内网也用的10段
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<gfrog> adam8157: 上限多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 168 据说是
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是4M的价？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道...
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天饼干不错，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 奥利奥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是我办的
<gfrog> adam8157: 3+2
<adam8157> gfrog: oh
<adam8157> jyfl987: oh
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我好像有个同事在这个区间办过宽带
<adam8157> 我先问问俺们同事好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，我也该报网费了，怎么报？ oracle里填？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我比你来的晚啊!
<adam8157> gfrog: 去年没报?
<gfrog> adam8157: 去年我还木有过90days啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • fedora http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353683 请问各位fedora有跟ubunt一样的论坛吗？我怎么就找不到呢？知道的说声哦，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxf5487 — 2011-11-14 15:12 
<oooo> clear
<Patrick_DJ> 我掉线了?
<xiangfu> http://dpaste.com/656124/  我想把系统的CPPFLAGS赋给customCPPPATH, 不知道python 怎么写？
<xiaomo> xiangfu: import os
<xiaomo> xiangfu: os.environ
<xiangfu> xiaomo, 之后呢？
<xiangfu> 我不怎么会python.
<xiaomo> xiangfu: 饿.自己查查去吧  不难
<xiangfu> http://dpaste.com/656124/ 这个对吗？
<xiaomo> xiangfu: 差不多就是这个样子
<xiangfu> 但报错。
<xiaomo> 错误提示?
<xiangfu> TypeError: 'instancemethod' object is unsubscriptable:
<xiangfu> http://pastebin.com/sX8tVSjZ
 * adam8157 preupgrade 升级 fedora 16中
<xiaomo> xiangfu: pastebin没打开..具体提示第几行错误了.
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xiangfu> http://dpaste.com/656127/
<xiangfu> xiaomo, 这个能打开吗？
<xiaomo> xiangfu: 打开了.
<xiaomo> 你在bash中echo $CPPFLAGS
<xiaomo> 看看有没输出.
<xiaomo> scons是什么.. 提示它那的keyerror. 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 追踪程序用哪个trace比较好？ 我有个程序挂了 用strace跟踪 就给个+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++  根本没有其他可用的信息 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 希望 蛋蛋，的 f16跟吾的一樣 yum出問題 爾  pkcon能用
<gfrog> jyfl987: 除了gdb还有其他的选择嘛？ 不懂，问阿蛋
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 
<Kandu> jyfl987: ltrace 呢
<gfrog> Kandu: ltrace是追踪用库调用的吧
<Kandu> gfrog: 嗯，所以用不上麼?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我那个程序是 python调用 libguile的 不是c程序 所以我又没法自己手动设断点 用gdb貌似没什么用阿
<gfrog> jyfl987: http://docs.python.org/devguide/gdb.html
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: gdb Support — Python Developer's Guide 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 难道是手动修改py源码
<gfrog> Kandu: 不清楚，一般情况下我会先假定库是完美的，先找自己的原因看
 * adam8157 Fedora 16 发来贺电
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 难道没有简单一些的方法优化？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353688 我本打算买个ssd，用于本本上，当然是安装ubuntu 10.10，搜了一些资料，发现ssd 在win7下有自动优化的能力，但在linux下就需要一些设置。 鄙人搜索了不少网页，包括国内外的， 发现内容真是有些 繁琐，坛内大侠是否有使用过的，有 ...
<Kandu> gfrog: 唔，有道理
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你的 yum沒事？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没事
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 看來是 rc3帶來的問題
<xing_> 没有说话?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 哭泣中
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ?
<GNUdog|work> 公司咖啡苦死了
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你没加糖
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 加糖不会减轻苦味
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我喝得惯黑咖, 但是公司的, 我必须加奶加糖
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 这已经超越黑咖啡了
<adam8157> 当然 以前喝黑咖只是雀巢纯品和金牌而已...估计不正宗
<GNUdog|work> 我高中在学校都是喝纯的 lavazza 和 illy
<GNUdog|work> 公司这个是真的受不鸟
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 必须加奶加糖
<GNUdog|work> 要了命了
<eexp> 海南咖啡，便宜，苦点。
<eexp> 都有咖啡免费啊。还不知足
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> eexp: 海南人成天喝咖啡, 跟西方人似的
<MeaCulpa> StarBucks 不是有豆豆卖么 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • lxr 在哪个源中啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353691 在网上搜集到的信息， ubuntu 安装 lxr 都直接用的 apt-get install lxr 我apt-cache search lxr 根本就没有这个软件啊， 请问 这个软件在哪个源中啊， 我好添加啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jazeltq — 2011-11-14 16:42 
 * adam8157 amixer 调整音量不准啊!!!! 加10%变成别的了.... debian升级后就诡异得很
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 少年，RHEL 6 在召唤你
 * adam8157 小e又下班了
 * adam8157 GNUdog|work 用RHEL当桌面, 大家都来看啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哇
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 英雄
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, RHEL 6 多好…
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 你是不是configure && make && sudo make install 之牛？
<xing_> 很奇怪吗，我就用的centos kde
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 我是 yum 之流
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 还是堆了很多Centos包？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 不可能，RHEL能用？
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 一个都没有
<GNUdog|work> epel 就有很多了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 哇，出个机票来北京观摩
<supercatexpert> RHEL……用CentOS的源?
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 做你lp的人一定很蛮横
<adam8157> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/EPEL
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: EPEL - FedoraProject
 * adam8157 Fedora 16 感觉还好 至少升级得很平滑
 * adam8157 问, EST时间 11月14日早上九点, 对应北京时间是多少? 我怎么觉得美国海军说的不靠谱啊~ http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/timer.pl
 * adam8157 好吧 刚才变了
 * adam8157 我去...在Debian sid上更新解决了的xterm bug, 又排到fedora了...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...
 * adam8157 果断把字体调大workaround之, 这个bug伤不起
<Kamea> adam8157: 你能给我简介下符号表吗?
<adam8157> Kamea: google之, 这个一两句话说不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * adam8157 今天大家都很闲么? 没收到几封邮件
<Kamea> adam8157: 你想被Spam?
<adam8157> Kamea: ?
<Ubberlisk> 请问大家知道什么适合初学的vxWorks教程么？
<adam8157> Kamea: 我每天收很多工作邮件的
<Kamea> adam8157: 定义数组的时候是否也定义了指针?
<adam8157> Kamea: 没 数组是数组, 指针是指针, 只不过可以隐性的用而已 直接说数组等于指针是不严谨的
<Kamea> adam8157: C对声明为数组的直接置符号表地址,所以正好是把指向数组头地址置入,相当于置入指向字串的指针
<Kamea> adam8157: 不是很理解
<adam8157> Kamea: 有不一样的地方的
<adam8157> Kamea: 这个只是说数组头地址和指针的值是一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也木有收到几封，不过再啃一封好长长的邮件。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗲你个头啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天晚上10点开会...
<gfrog> adam8157: 木嗲，我只是想描述很长。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 开咩会？
<adam8157> gfrog: LXC
<gfrog> adam8157: LXC是神马？ 那个容器？
<adam8157> gfrog: yep
<gfrog> adam8157: 没啥兴趣。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 挺好玩儿的, 很实用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://iweekend201111.51qiangzuo.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 用周末来实现你的创业梦想——iWeekend Beijing 2011秋季活动 | 抢座网
<Kandu> 這地方初學者比較容易搞混的
<gfrog> adam8157: 实用？ 例如？
 * GNUdog|work 围观俩人调情
<MeaCulpa> 这个iWeekend在融科搞过的，现在去远洋了
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如你想要程序容器的时候
<gfrog> adam8157: 我有KVM，咩哈哈
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 要是我，就一句话解释：请参见 Solaris 的相关内容
 * adam8157 国航给了我一张优惠券....
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 嗯 文档里写的就是为了卖给solaris用户....
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: lxc是solaris搞出来的？
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 概念和实际应用，都是 Solaris 上的
<adam8157> gfrog: 程序容器是solaris的创新
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 木有办法啊，有市场
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: adam8157 哎呀呀，替sun默哀
 * adam8157 谁2011年要买国航机票的? 送一张50元优惠券
<GNUdog|work> 50...
<MeaCulpa> 50...
 * adam8157 送皮带送优惠券的, 一点也不实用
<gfrog> adam8157: 机场建设费都不够。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你进了机场，皮带可以便宜1/4
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚好
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, Sun 手里多少好东西，都到那个流氓手里了
 * adam8157 准备回家, 晚上开会
<GNUdog|work> 尼马2200万页，这是人么还
<gfrog> adam8157: 那得看哪个机场吧。。。
<GNUdog|work> 我去，刚谁准备回家，就看到蛋蛋站起来了
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 嗯，某变态公司
<gfrog> adam8157: 又翘班。。。
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 他已经离我们而去了
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 你说Sun还是阿蛋？ Sun的话我们默哀，阿蛋的话我们欢呼，lol
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 欢呼吧~！！
<Kandu> Kamea: 存取數組內容，從符號表得到數組地址，以這個地址加減下標，得到結果，然後存取結果地址裡面的值。訪問指針指向內容，從符號表得到地址，讀取這個地址裡的值，以這個值加減(偏移)，得到結果，然後存取這個結果地址裡的值。數組是兩步，指針是三步。然後「從符號表得到地址」的過程，是編譯器完成。 可以這麼理解
<Kandu> Kamea: 兩者是不同的東西
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧
<GNUdog|work> 欸？他回来了
<GNUdog|work> 默哀…
<Kandu> Kamea: 但 c 語言有個模糊的地方是，一旦聲明為數組，你可以用兩種語法來存取，都按數組處理。指針也是如此
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 你欢呼被阿蛋看到了？ 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog|work ...
<cfy> 怎么了？
<Kandu> adam8157: c 的模糊性虐待初學者啊
<adam8157> Kandu: 懂了之后就舒服了
<Kandu> adam8157: 俺繼續 pascal 
<cfy> adam8157: 假的吧
<adam8157> cfy: 反正我觉得很舒服
<cfy> adam8157: 用过别的不？
<adam8157> cfy: 用过 用的不多
<cfy> adam8157: 比如？
 * adam8157 走了 各位
 * cfy .....
<tusooa> Use-Perl
<Kamea> Kandu: printf("%c",&c)为什么没错
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 系统汉化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353695 用wubi装 装好之后系统就是中文版本的，但是由于一般情况下要用win7，每次都要重启不方便，用vmware装了ubuntu 11.10，但不知道该怎么样汉化，求指导。。。本人菜鸟级别 统计信息: 发表于 由 chaser — 2011-11-14 17:39 
<Kandu> Kamea: 看完 the c programming lanuage, expert c programming, <c 陷阱與缺陷>再問比較好
<Kandu> 蛋蛋跑了
<cfy> Kandu: 你要被kick了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这三本看完，还用问么。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 被誰？
<Kamea> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 按 Kamea 的性格，應該會問的
<Kamea> ...
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea, 1> c is 什么？ 2> &c是什么 3>prinf你期望做什么 ？ 4>你认为会出什么错？ 一步步 先回答自己这些问题
<cfy> Kandu: 蛋蛋
<cfy> Kamea: 男的女的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋蛋是男的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我没说蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你有
<imtxc> 中文简历  弄个嘛字体好呢  Adobe Kaiti Std 感觉太小。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ,.在天朝，領導一般喜歡 華文中宋
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<Kamea> cfy: 男,单身,无职业,目标:宅男
<cfy> Kamea: 哦。
<Kamea> cfy: 你什么时候毕业?
<Kamea> LiMou_Coding: C is 什么,不清楚. &C=&c[0],不知道为什么没报错
<Kandu> cfy: 蛋蛋這麼溫柔可愛，怎麼會 kick 我
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea, 如果你都不清楚 那你为什么期望报错了
<Kamea> LiMou_Coding: 因&c!=&c[0]
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea, 如同你都不知道C是男是女 你就期望他/她会生小孩？
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea,  还是那4个问题 你自己一步步 回答自己  你才能知道为什么
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bw7wj12V/13QunE.jpg 求真相， 这个是谁
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, 领导不是都喜欢 simsun 么
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ .. 。。我遇到的是這樣的。。
<snugglecat> 谁告诉我， 那个图片是谁， 真的是他么， 我从喷嚏图挂上看到的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 咦。。。郎个是这样?ubuntu 默认的3d 登录选项没了... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353700 只有ubuntu 2D gnome... 之前我看了论坛里的美化帖子啥的瞎折腾 然后又瞎删除 现在就这样了.gnome 完全就是花屏.所以我只能用默认的或者这个2D的ubuntu.现在我想恢复原来的选项也就是默认的那个ubuntu 怎么弄哈...  ...
<Patrick_DJ> 至从有了YaHei，　再看Simsun就看不顺眼了.
<Patrick_DJ> 什么版本的？
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 为什么呢， 雅黑好看么。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 淫道
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat 比simsun好看啊，肉肉的.
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 哦， 肉肉？ 听着好色
<imtxc> 那个华文中宋领导不会喜欢的
<snugglecat> imtxc, 那又是为什么呢
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我感觉的。。
<Kamea> 青年少女忍者变异猫
<snugglecat> imtxc, 哦。 我感觉上帝不疼国人
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好
<Kamea> snugglecat: 超市里一只烤鸡7.9¥
<Kandu> Kamea: 呃，剛說的「指針也是如此」，是說，一旦聲明為指針，也可用兩種語法存取，全按指針處理  (發現剛說的精簡得歧義了
<Kamea> Kandu: ...
<Patrick_DJ> 你们超市里的烤鸡好便宜啊，是哪个城市的？　我这边成都，烤鸡要10块。
<Freebuilder> Kamea, ￥7.9 烤鸟吧！
<Kamea> 新开张的超市
<huntxu> roylez: 
<huntxu> roylez: 
<huntxu> roylez: 出来
<geweiqiaing> 新手
<geweiqiaing> 怎样注册
<Ein-lion> hey!
<Ein-lion> 都在干嘛呢？
<Ein-lion> 在线的人不少。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=353704
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 能否替换 gtk 的“标准”对话框
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机window xp明明安装成功了 为啥打开不了呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353710 虚拟机window xp明明安装成功了。安装界面条我看着读完的，还重新安装了一次。可为啥就打开不了呢？ 显示：FTAL：INT18:BOOT FAILURE 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-14 19:05 
<oooo> test
<kk> oooo, ....  ㍫ 
<oooo> hello
<kk> oooo, 好  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> djfrd8erufhefywiftetvhpasswd
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 看不到，， 
<Patrick_DJ> 这一段字符是什么意思“djfrd8erufhefywiftetvhpasswd” ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 你看不到，， 看不到，， 誰也木有看到。。
<mao> 编译内核时有个dma engine support的选项，应该怎么选择dma device呢
<supercatexpert> DMA…… Direct Memory Access?
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y
<Gneod> 都编成模块就行了。
<suganzhang> test
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y
<supercatexpert> DMA一般都要开的吧，没这个不慢死?
<kk> suganzhang, ....  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y
<suganzhang> ubuntu下有木有cad
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y
<suganzhang> 软件可以胜任设计工作
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我这是用menuconfig方式配置的
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 你用 cp /boot/..... .config 之後，，修改下，，然後 make oldconfig
<Gneod> 都模块就可以了。启动时候加载一下。模块比较安全稳定。
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，到时自己在.config写吧
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我在弄gentoo,“cp /boot/..... .config 之後，，修改下，，然後 make oldconfig”也行吗
<Gneod> Make oldconfig不需要拷贝。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 急！小白求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353713 我出现的问题：虚拟机window xp明明安装成功了。安装界面条我看着读完的，还重新安装了一次。可为啥就打开不了呢？ 显示：FTAL：INT18:BOOT FAILURE 我是小白！求问下面这段话是什么意思：“虚拟机磁盘未建立分区表，请重新建立主分区后即可”如何操 ...
<bones7456> test
<kk> bones7456, ....  ㍫ 
<bones7456> kk: 在用veer发消息,呵呵
<kk> bones7456, drwallace @ @ bot.org“\u003e drwallace @ @ bot.org \u003c/ A\u003e）。  ㍫ 
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> kk: 咋又改名
<kk> tusooa, 如果是这样呢？  ㍫ 
<tusooa> .
<tenzu> 兔嫂
<tenzu> 兔嫂啊
<tenzu> 兔嫂
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下浏览器插件占用CPU多的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353715 不知道为什么用firefox或是opera的时候用top看一下，发现浏览器的“插件”进程占用CPU很多，firefox是flash插件（看名字好像是flash插件），opera是一个叫operapluginwrap的进程也是占用很多的cpu，基本上都有50%以上，不明白其中原因和解 ...
<hexboot> suganzhang 有CAD的，dwg 格式，使用draftsight
<snugglecat> 中国有什么为癌症筹款的机构
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有么， 儿子外公胃癌， 70多岁， 已扩散。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 她想筹钱， 有啥机构可以为那些没经济能力的癌症病人筹款的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 找外星人，，這個疾病跟 蜥蜴人 有點 關係 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 说真的。 别开玩笑
<snugglecat> 知道有么， 正 google 中
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我也說真的，， 找 壹基金
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有 比爾，&& 凱，， 基金會
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看，有地址么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家好，我用dell 710 服务器装ubuntu 8.0或10.0 网卡老是自动断网。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353718 我用dell 710 服务器装ubuntu 8.0或10.0 版本，网卡老是自动断网，重启服务器，或重启网卡就可以通了，过了一个时左右，网络又自动断开了，各位朋友有没有什么办法可以解决？谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 只找到一基金的网站， 但貌似没有相关的服务
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bowtie-bio.sourceforge.net/manual.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Bowtie: Manual
<snugglecat> 谁还知道有 为癌症病人筹款 的专门网站么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 木有，，我也不知道，， 天朝的 慈善事業沒有任何信任的感覺
<liuwei> 号召大家。。人们还是有爱心的。
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 美国有为癌症病人筹款的机构么
<snugglecat> 貌似美国不大需要吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 況且本尊的病都木有錢醫治
<snugglecat> 貌似国外的大多为癌症研究筹款多点的， 没有为病人本身筹款的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你又有啥病
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 性病。。 
<leyle> webkitgtk+c+aria2c ,实现迅雷离线下载，靠谱不？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,,,,,能使用 迅雷的協議麼？？
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/kindle-touch-review/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon Kindle Touch review -- Engadget
<adam8157> http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401
 * adam8157 D-link DIR-615 300M无线路由器 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401 罗技M235无线鼠标 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 两个一起160出啦
 * adam8157 D-link DIR-615 300M无线路由器 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401 罗技M235无线鼠标 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 两个一起160出啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 要路由器和无线鼠标不
<gfrog> adam8157: 干嘛？ 感恩节大赠送嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷困潦倒 闲置出手~
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆 主席那天让我给你传个视频
 * adam8157 D-link DIR-615 300M无线路由器 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401 罗技M235无线鼠标 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 两个一起160出啦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,圍觀
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 啥视频？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260797/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【霹雳】海蟾尊疯了 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> gfrog: CyrusYzGTt http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260797/
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 好看麼？？
<snugglecat> http://www.jcrb.com/photo/shijuejiancha/201107/t20110711_570452.html 这个钱去哪了， 哪些癌症病人受惠了
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 共产党员为癌症病人捐款_正义网
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 太TM凶残了...
<snugglecat> 谁能告诉我， 在中国，如何为癌症病人募捐
<snugglecat> 有啥途径啊，  google 不到啊
<snugglecat> 不是捐款， 是募捐
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 很久不见， 知道么， 为儿子外公筹款， 可以通过啥途径。 那些慈善机构的， 都是给出捐款途径， 没有募款的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 親手交給 你兒子外公， 這樣比較保證 不會被直接貪污
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 没有媒体关注,谁会管这事呢?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是我给， 我给也是杯水车薪啊， 是向社会募捐。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找不到有啥慈善机构有这服务
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 額，， 這對天朝，，吾真的不知道，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 上電視，，
<jyfl987> adam8157 在嘛？
<snugglecat> 哦， 红十字会有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在
<snugglecat> 没去红十字会看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ G4行動
<snugglecat> G4????
<Ein-lion> CyrusYzGTt: 你广州的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lion§ 嗯，，廣府的
<snugglecat> 干嘛红十字会募捐网页还英文的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥G4
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google之
<Ein-lion> snugglecat: 广州的一档本地新闻节目。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 知道了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就没些建设性的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 有建設，早就自己享用了。。
<snugglecat> 各位， 红十字会的募捐怎么杨
<snugglecat> 各位， 红十字会的募捐怎么样
<snugglecat> http://apply.chinapay.com/scsoc/pages/scsocpay/scsocCreateOrder.jsp 英文的 看不懂
<adam8157> bluezd: ?
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Red Cross Society of China
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。 起碼 到你外公的 很少，， 95%以上當回扣。。
<bluezd> adam8157: yes
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那怎么办呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 竟然挂vpn
<bluezd> adam8157: :-) 
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353723 Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN 无线无法识别求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 jgb002002 — 2011-11-14 21:12 
<flh> 请教了：进入了xp上的cygwin，能不能重启远程的计算机？
<alvin_rxg> 有权限就可以吧
<whsailing> 没试过
<flh> 请教了：进入了xp上的cygwin，能不能重启远程的计算机？我怕，如果：cmd /u  再shutdown -r -t 0 启不了
<snugglecat> 有没有酱紫的 firefox 插件， 一按一个按钮， 所有中文字的上访都标上拼音
<snugglecat> 可以让还不认字的儿童也能够读网页
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 有木有
<freeflying> roylez: hi
<snugglecat> 有木有酱紫的插件
<snugglecat> 觉的这个插件挺有意思的
<snugglecat> 有没有酱紫的 firefox 插件， 一按一个按钮， 所有中文字的上访都标上拼音
<whsailing> snugglecat：自己上网search一下咯，好像也没听过这样的插件
<snugglecat> whsailing, 哦
<alvin_rxg> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/zhong-wen/?src=search
<alvin_rxg>  :kick snugglecat 
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 貌似有個新聞網站，，還真實拼音註音的
<roylez_> adam8157: 淡淡的蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: ff叫你
<snugglecat> 或者 将鼠标移到文字上访，弹出一浮动层， 文字标上拼音。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我要通用的， 酱紫儿子就可以自己上网看东西了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我把视频给hamo看了 哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 赞
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 不知道。。 
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 视频赞不？
<snugglecat> 干嘛 kick 我
<whsailing> snugglecat：如果你说那样可以用字典啊
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<snugglecat> whsailing, 插件不就是为了方便吗。 懂拼音的孩童， 不一定就会查字典啊， 而且查字典不很麻烦吗
<leyle> 找工作找的心烦意乱的，都是只要熟练码农。
<namoamitabuddha> 有谁用debian
<snugglecat> leyle, 谁让你不生在美国， 生在美国就不是要求你是码农了
<snugglecat> leyle, 基本就美国设计， 中国生产。
<namoamitabuddha> 我要upgrade系统, 好像要删除gnome2了
<whsailing> snugglect：装个星际什么的，然后就只放部拼音的字典库，不过好像也比较笨的方法
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 慶賀，，
<snugglecat> whsailing, 有插件就方便了啊。 而且， 那也实现不难呢。
<namoamitabuddha> gnome2是不是退出舞台了
<snugglecat> whsailing, 不过多音字是个问题
<whsailing> snugglect：这也是啊
<snugglecat> 多音字就得有上下文了
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 应该退出了， kde3 到 kde4 转换很快啊。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/zhong-wen/?src=search
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 上不去
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 我不是说kde
<whsailing> snugglect：还有一个也比较笨的办法，将网页download下来，然后转正word格式，这样就可以注拼音了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我上了
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 视频太凶残了..
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 我看情况, 好久没upgrade, 忽然让我删除很多组件, 有点意外
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我是按 kde 经历过的来说啊， kde3到kde4那么快， gnome2到gnome3应该也可以能做到快速淘汰掉 gnome2呢
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 上了 上不去
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 呵呵
<snugglecat> 被墙了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: firefox => addon => Zhong Wen
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 嗨...
<namoamitabuddha> 请教ubuntu有很多闭源软件么?
<whsailing> matlab算不算
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谢谢了
<namoamitabuddha> 是说ubuntu自己开发的
<zhangchunlei> ubuntuone 算一个吧
<snugglecat> 淘汰 gnome2
<snugglecat> 打倒 gtk
<snugglecat> 不要 gtk
<whsailing> 装上gnome3，是不是就玩不了三D桌面了
<namoamitabuddha> 除了ubuntuone?
<snugglecat> whsailing, 要 3D 干嘛
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, unity 算不
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: unity闭源?
<whsailing> snugglecat，耍酷，呵呵
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 哦你说那个啊， 我还以为你说啥是 ubuntu 开发的
<whsailing> 对ubuntu的认知，从华丽的桌面渐渐到内在的层次
<namoamitabuddha> 骗别人用linux, 用fedora还是ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 随便哪个，开 compiz 吓他
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谢了， 但是还是不够， 准备啥时侯去改一下， 将整句话，或一段来拼音
<bluezd> ；/quit
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 装 gentoo
<whsailing> namoamitabuddha：这个问得好，你骗别人用，首先得看用什么吸引他眼球
<zhangchunlei> 安装简单不简单 要考虑吗?
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 别人推荐f, 说u的闭源太多
<whsailing> namoamitabuddha：就像当初我上了ubuntu这贼船，就因为compiz 3D
<snugglecat> whsailing, 不， 要让被骗的人以为，用上了 linux 就是大牛
<snugglecat> whsailing, 所以要让他装最复杂的， 全程编译的。
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 是说 闭源的太多开源的太少？
<zhangchunlei> 我靠 gentoo吗?
<whsailing> snugglecat：简单实用就行了，现在
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 多
<snugglecat> whsailing, 让他花时间去弄。弄好了就告诉他， 看 linux 多牛。
<zhangchunlei> 开源 闭源不重要吧
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 閉源多才好用
<Colin-shzsc> 话说有用 arch 的都用哪个源的来着的
<zhangchunlei> amd 显卡驱动是开源的吗?
<zhangchunlei> Kandu: 中科大
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国要为某个人募捐的， 有啥途径。 前妻老爸， 癌症， 没钱， 在中国找到一红十字会的募捐途径。 但感觉没啥作用
<zhangchunlei> Kandu: 163
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: ^
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 163
 * adam8157 D-link DIR-615 300M无线路由器 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401 罗技M235无线鼠标 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 两个一起160出啦
<snugglecat> whsailing, 简单实用的，让他用 windows, mac
<Colin-shzsc> 我是 163 -> 北交大 -> 中科大 -> 163 -> jaist -> 台湾交大……
<Kandu> adam8157: 你用過哪些語言，喜歡哪個呢？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 鼠标我收了？
<adam8157> Kandu: 喜欢C
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 给个内部价？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 真的假的
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 可以
<zhangchunlei> PC 装mac 驱动是个问题啊
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 总觉得中科大源好像越来越慢了
<whsailing> 也不一定，linux也很实用，看个人观点吧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 报价?
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 好像是
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 上次有一次硬盘坏之后一直不太好
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 60拿走 反正给你不用邮费
<snugglecat> whsailing, 关键是要骗人啊， 就是让他觉得用上linux就是大牛。
<snugglecat> whsailing, 所以别装那些好装的， 啥难装装啥。 认为地提高难度
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitabuddha: Kandu: 而且现在中科大的源居然被 Arch 官方的 mirrorlist
<Colin-shzsc> 删了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157  明天好好想想...^_^
<adam8157> Kandu: 可能主要是我用C最多 - - 
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我去 这还想
<zhangchunlei> Colin-shzsc: 教育网 用的人多吧
<snugglecat> adam8157, 喜欢 c++, qt
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 要不是我在家不用鼠标 才不转
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回答我的问题， 我就等你呢
<namoamitabuddha> gentoo我都没用过
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你当时为啥买的？还有那个无线？
<namoamitabuddha> ...
<zhangchunlei> Colin-shzsc: 学校带宽也不是特别大吧 我们学校网络很慢的
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我可能会搬家，也许用无线..不过现在真心定不下来阿..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 无线的想换便携式...能随身带的
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ...
<Colin-shzsc> zhangchunlei: 所以后来换了日本的 jaist（我已经毕业了），可 jaist 貌似有时会不响应，虽说传输速度挺快
<whsailing> snugglecat：昨天才刚参加完Fedora的活动，不要强求别人使用linux
<snugglecat> 这里非 ubuntu 的有谁
<snugglecat> 我是 arch
<namoamitabuddha> zhangchunlei: 能装mac?
<snugglecat> whsailing, 别忘了， 关键词是骗人
<Colin-shzsc> zhangchunlei: 于是今天有换成了台湾交大……
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 房东肯定有无线啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: 随便你募捐，但没经过认证就得纳税。
<snugglecat> whsailing, 千方百计让他用上 linux， 而且是啥难装的装啥
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 对啊..万一遇见个没有的..不就有用了...
<whsailing> sungglecat：呵呵
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 那你买啥买 比这便宜的多的是
<whsailing> snugglecat：这样啊，除非他是有耐性的，不然，用了两天就换回wind
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • adobe air不支持linux了肿么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353730 adobe air不支持linux了肿么办 有没有什么替代方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 fcukvista — 2011-11-14 21:57 
<namoamitabuddha> whsailing: 他这样骗人别人用都不用直接一路windows
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 搬家这事还不太靠谱...
<snugglecat> 通过红十字会募捐， 为一个70多岁的食道癌病人， 这里会有谁捐款的。 不是真的捐， 而是说信不信任红十字会
<zhangchunlei> namoamitabuddha: PC 可以装mac的 不过驱动是大问题
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 电话会议中
<knownbad> 行乞不犯法，逃税才犯法。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 啥会议？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: lxc
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 嚓...我也想听..
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你有时想多了点。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我等等有个ARM的..
<zhangchunlei> namoamitabuddha: 如果有显卡 声卡 网卡驱动的话,运行mac 也还是可以的吧 比较流畅的
<snugglecat> whsailing, 骗人的还考虑他换啊。 让他上贼船就算了。 最好是， 让他上了贼船下不来。 告诉他， 装了如果卸载会损坏电脑，吓死他。 而且是他装完后
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: oh
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 公司的vpn不错 在家也用
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦。 好吧。 
<namoamitabuddha> zhangchunlei: 我对mac 
<namoamitabuddha>  zhangchunlei 一无所知
<whsailing> snugglecat：很在行喔你
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 赤果果的炫耀...
<snugglecat> whsailing, :)
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 赶紧把鼠标收了 机会啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: 红十字会不是坏事只是跟政治一样需要监督。
 * adam8157 为什么没人来开会...
<zhangchunlei> namoamitabuddha:  明天我试试着 再装一次啊
<knownbad> 只要是人搞得事都有弊端。
 * adam8157 linda终于来了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这个知道啊， 问题是现在的一个现实问题。 艾， 给个信息给她吧， 能不能募到款， 看天了。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: hi
<tenzu> adam8157: 东西出手了么?
<adam8157> tenzu: mu
<knownbad> 你不能用红十字会给 i wait wait吧?
 * adam8157 D-link DIR-615 300M无线路由器 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401 罗技M235无线鼠标 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 两个一起160出啦
<tenzu> adam8157: 图片和价钱能再给我发一下么?
<adam8157> tenzu: ^^
<tenzu> adam8157: 收到
<knownbad> 政府的手会伸进红十字会的。
<knownbad> 你要的目的就达不到了。
 * adam8157 linda 你的mic坏了么? 信号这么差
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在是缺着钱呢。 她走投无路了， 她又没任何资产可以抵押， 还想让我住的房去抵押， 而且我的是我老爸的福利房， 正常的抵押不了，很大可能是通过地下钱庄抵押贷款的
<knownbad> 谁走投无路了？  你的母猫？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是募捐给前妻老爸， 不是给iww
<snugglecat> 儿子的外公
<knownbad> 哦。。。又怎么了？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你来开会了?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 恩..刚进去...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 有个人拨进来了
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: linda问你怎么不说话
<knownbad> 别搞地下钱庄，你会死得很惨。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我都骂她了， 你拿我的房去抵押， 还不了债我可得扑街了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157  我第一次玩这个...不太会...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你来了我就不敢说话了...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 说吧...少年..胆子大一点...
<tenzu> adam8157: 包邮么亲?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对啊， 所以我都骂她了， 本来我和她就没任何关系了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 必须包
<adam8157> tenzu: 两个都买比较赚
<knownbad> 尽力而为，无法就是命中注定。
<zhangchunlei> Colin-shzsc: 貌似北京交通大学也有源吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看在 儿子的外公， 帮他想想办法。 找到红十字会的募捐渠道。 不过有没用就难说了
<tenzu> adam8157: 女王殿下动心了
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 也不需要发脾气。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 果断听不清楚阿...
 * adam8157 他们说了个在线协作笔记本, 我没听请...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 今天信号真差 以前好好的
<tenzu> adam8157: 都是没拆封的对么?
<knownbad> 问题是个人募捐较差。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)。 
<adam8157> tenzu: yes!
<snugglecat> knownbad, 找了一晚上，没有专门为癌症病人募捐的机构。 慈善的都让你捐款
 * adam8157 better
<snugglecat> google 一晚上了
<zhangchunlei> 除了tomboy可以和ubuntuone同步notes ,还有别的软件吗?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 对了，我一直有个问题..linda是华裔？
<knownbad> 听说福利房已是稀有动物了，你吧它搞扎了就没了。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: yes
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: linda wang
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是啊， 还是90年左右的福利房。 而且没补全房费。 补全了就是商品房，可以自由买卖。 如果不补的，就是可以住， 但不能卖
<snugglecat> knownbad, 所以应该是不能通过正常渠道去抵押的
<tenzu> adam8157: 怎么付款啊亲
<snugglecat> 应该是，详细不知道
<knownbad> 还好没补全，所以你还没想不开。
<snugglecat> :)
<adam8157> tenzu: 拍下 我该价格
<snugglecat> 这事就这么了， 让她通过红十字会吧， 也算尽人事了
<tenzu> adam8157: 女王那里网速不好, 开不了网页
<tenzu> adam8157: reserve了吧, 我要
<snugglecat> 不过75岁的老人，食道癌， 已扩散， 吃饭都有问题了。 做手术还有必要吗
<adam8157> tenzu: ...那就地址给我 直接邮过去 改天直接支付宝打给我 或者来北京请我吃饭
<knownbad> 其实这事我了解，岳父就是癌症去世的。  我当初也给了老婆一笔钱。
<tenzu> adam8157: 好
<knownbad> 身边的人都劝我别被骗了。
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦。  對 C++ 感覺如何?
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求救 ！ conky 总是假死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353734 按照网上的配置，配好了conky。启动后刚开始没问题，运行一段时间后，自己就假死了，仿佛被定格了一样。杀死进程后，再运行。也是一段时间后假死。搜了一下论坛里，似乎没有人遇到过这种状况么？请问有谁能指点一下么？ conky版本是 1.8.0 ...
<adam8157> Kandu: 赶紧规则太多太多了...
<adam8157> 感觉
<whsailing> Kandu：我们就学个皮毛
<snugglecat> 哦， 就是酱紫的情况，好像最好的，也是保守治疗了，尽量让他舒服点就好了。 动手术，能好的机会机会很微， 还要化疗。 对老人还是个折磨
<adam8157> tenzu: pm你呢
<Kandu> adam8157: 發現圖靈獎獲得者發明的語言都不錯
<adam8157> Kandu: 那肯定a
<Kandu> whsailing: 呃，我也都只學了皮毛
<knownbad> 其实就看病人想不想话下去了。
<snugglecat> 看网上， 都说类似酱紫的情况都不建议动手术。 但医生说可以动
<knownbad> 最后就只剩下意志力了。
<snugglecat> 问题是现在的医生有哪个可以信得过的
<Kandu> adam8157: 就憑 C++，它的發明者肯定拿不了圖靈獎了，這麼臭的
<Kandu> XD
<snugglecat> 是啊， 其实他老人家的心意似乎都没人征求过呢
<knownbad> 怕是医生只相信钱。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 这就完啦？
<snugglecat> 就是这么说呢。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 今天短 上次说了一小时...
<Kandu> adam8157: rh 工作語言是中文還是英文
<Kandu> adam8157: 面試筆試呢?
<adam8157> 说话用中文, 其它用英文, irc 邮件 网页都是
<adam8157> Kandu: 面试笔试用中文
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 笔试是英文的》。
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 哦
<snugglecat> 好了我去忙了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你当时的卷子是中文的？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: Kandu 笔试的题目是英文的 但是选择题无所谓吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 色道
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你只做了选择？
<knownbad> 不客气。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 问答只有几句话嘛
<snugglecat> :)
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 为什么我还做了10道bash和2-3道C阿..>!!!
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 让你写程序?
<link307> ubuntu怎么虚拟个wifi啊
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 真的...我记得是有一道的...我还做了一张专门是C的卷子...最后有一道程序好像..不过记不得了..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我也做了C的...但是不记得有写很长的程序
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 记不得了记不得了.....
 * Kandu 睡覺去，各位晚安 o(∩_∩)o
 * adam8157 表示我有了疼教授家女王的手机号码
<orafy> 大家号O.o
<orafy> 有没有对操作系统感兴趣的大牛额。。
<link307> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=353313
<kk> link307 ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu有没有类似windows下的connectify？
<adam8157> orafy: 大牛刚去睡觉了
<link307> 为啥坛子上的帖子老沉啊
<Patrick_DJ> 大牛都很注意养生的。
<zhangchunlei> link307:  http://wowubuntu.com/ad-hoc.html
<kk> zhangchunlei ⇪ t: Linux 建立 ad-hoc 实现 Wifi 共享，类似 Connectify 功能 [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<orafy> 求osdev大牛额，求这样的论坛或者IRC额
<zhangchunlei> orafy: 我只想安装多个操作系统呢
<link307> zhangchunlei: 可是……ad-hoc
<link307> zhangchunlei: 这个不行
<link307> zhangchunlei: 我的kindle不支持
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx无法激活，请帮帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353737 刚装的纯英文Ubuntu，装了fcitx，但就是不能激活。 我应该装好了中文支持 ， 我可以用ibus五笔输入中文，网上说ibus与fcitx不能共存，所以我就下掉了ibus，可是不是激活不了fcitx。我想修改一下环境变量，可不知道怎么打开文件后无法 ...
<hamo_laptop> orafy: wiki.osdev.org
<hamo_laptop> orafy: 这个..非常好..
<hamo_laptop> orafy: 都看下来..基本就入门了..
<zhangchunlei> link307:  那种临时网络接入点 可以吗?
<link307> zhangchunlei: 什么意思？
<zhangchunlei> 类似计算机点对点通讯吧
<zhangchunlei> 和路由器不一样的
<orafy> 我想找1~2位大牛一起写操作系统
<alvin_rxg> 写操作系统？
<orafy> 恩，求大牛额
<nihui> 大牛一般没时间吧。。
<xw_y_am> 向大家汇报以ä一下。。。
<orafy> nihui: 已经完成很多，你要不要下载下来试一下
<arch__> 有用archlinux的吗？
<nihui> orafy: 你的目的是？
<arch__> 问一个问题
<arch__> archlinux更新后没声音
<orafy> nihui: 业余爱好额，太复杂了，有点写不动了一个人唉， https://github.com/WangHoi/OrzOs
<snugglecat> orafy, 啥操作系统？？？
<snugglecat> orafy, 另一个 linux???
<orafy> nihui: qemu-system-x86_64 -boot order=a -fda floppy.img -hda c.img -m 256 -vga std -monitor vc -debugcon stdio
 * adam8157 我倒是蛮想写一个, 但是我要自己从头写, 学点东西
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 那就自己編譯 LFS開始。。
<snugglecat> orafy, 啥系统
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 早就玩过了
<orafy> nihui: qemu 不要用kvm额
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，， 俺還木有玩過
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Lfs是什么?File system?
<snugglecat> orafy, 现有系统的变种还是新的？
<orafy> snugglecat: 新的额，自己看源代码。。
<snugglecat> openttd 装点东西好慢啊
 * adam8157 LFS 就是一个交叉编译 没啥意思
<nihui> orafy: 好多啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Welcome to Linux From Scratch!
<nihui> orafy: 不过我帮不了你
<snugglecat> 可以运行 啥 程序， 兼容 linux 的么。 
<orafy> nihui: lol，你最近在干什么呀？
 * adam8157 公司的VPN和squid真心好用 比卖的ssh和VPN快
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... 求。。 .. 俺也想要。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 实习生都不给的...你还想要 hoho  cc hamo_laptop 
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你是要让我现身说法么？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 纯炫耀 今天刚回家的时候死活上不了google, 蹭的VPN和ssh又太慢, 果断连公司VPN 于是爽翻了
<Kamea> adam8157: 文件系统好写吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 你貌似違反公司規定了。。
<adam8157> Kamea: 不好写 文件系统是一个操作系统比重很大的一块
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 悟空～～乖，， 你不明白就去 找齊 龍珠
<Patrick_DJ> ;-)
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 小心他变身,秒杀你
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 爲麼？？
<snugglecat> orafy, 兼容 linux 的程序么
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你调戏了他...Ho ho 
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..我怎麼調戲她了？？
<snugglecat> Kamea, ..........
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你又调戏谁了， 你这 淫道
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬱悶，，貌似要重灌系統了，， yum 被破壞的很嚴重
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾一邊去
<Kamea> 少年少女变异忍者神龟猫
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的玲音姐来了
<Kamea> snugglecat:char c[]="hi"; printf("%s",*c)的错在?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,不是我的
<snugglecat> Kamea, %c
<Kamea> snugglecat: %c好像是对的
<whsailing> snugglecat：自己编译一下就知道了
<Kamea> snugglecat: %c  只有h
<whsailing> ％s
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你想要啥 char c[]="hi"; printf("%s", c);
<Kamea> snugglecat: %s 程序有毛病
<snugglecat> Kamea, 啥毛病
<Kamea> snugglecat: %s *c 引起系统调试
 * adam8157 自从我高二中了一次50之后, 再也没有中过五块以上~
<snugglecat> 不要*c 啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他要求的是地址
<snugglecat> c
<Kamea> snugglecat: %p c出来的是地址,%s c出来的是内容,c里到底是什么
<snugglecat> 看 %p 的定义啊。 %p 只是打印你指针指向的地址的值
<snugglecat> c 是指针啊。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是我就挂了公司VPN, 今天别的VPN和SSh全都不行
<snugglecat> Kamea, 我想想怎么跟你说。 printf ("%p", CyrusYzGTt ); 显示 "广府某区某路某大院"。 printf ("%s", CyrusYzGTt); 现实 "住在广府某区某路某大院的一淫道“
<Kamea> printf还是智能的?看值是地址就自动转向?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 地址不转啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, c还是指向那个地址啊， 只不过用不同的格式显示啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那是printf函数的处理
<snugglecat> Kamea, 只是显示c的方式不一样， 一个是用一16进制显示c指针指向的地址的值， 一个显示这个指针指向的字符串
<Kamea> int a;printf(,a) printf从&a那里取值,对吗?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 就像 一个显示 指向CyrusYzGTt 的地址， 一个显示 CyrusYzGTt。 就是告诉你 CyrusYzGTt 占用那个地址的十六进制的表示
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那个是 printf 的处理。 内部处理屏蔽了很多东西
<snugglecat> 如果 %s, 则对于后面的， 当地址来看。
<snugglecat> 如果是%c， 就当一个整数来看
<snugglecat> printf 是一个变长参数的函数， 对第二个开始的参数， 怎么处理， 要看你格式参数中是%c,%s,%d等等。 不同的有不同的处理呢
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你纠结那个干嘛
<Kamea> printf函数的定义有没有?  snugglecat
<snugglecat> int a; printf ("%c", a); 那个 a 是传值调用。 printf 里面的 型参 和 a 的地址不一样
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你管他干嘛
<supercatexpert> int printf(const char *format, ...);
<snugglecat> 你要弄明白， 你自己写个函数来测试。
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 他要的是定义， 不是声明
<supercatexpert> 把C基础弄出来看吧
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 他想知道那函数是怎么处理的
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 有那必要么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你想弄明白指针和地址啥的，自己弄个函数来测试
<supercatexpert> printf的实现很多的，自己找一个来看不就明白了~ 不过连这个都搞不清楚的话，恐怕看printf的实现会有难度~
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261101/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 羊肉串 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 羊尿那个?
<snugglecat> Kandu, 你用printf 来理解指针啥的，搞不清楚的
<adam8157> roylez_: 好像今天西安爆炸那家店我当年去吃过
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<snugglecat> Kandu, 不好意思， 对错人了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你果然是衰神
<Kamea> 挺讨厌printf里面那个双引号的,能不能去掉,比如printf(123)  snugglecat
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250236/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 一遍之后就忘记了原唱了 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那个是变长函数， 第一个是为了让printf 函数知道，你之后参数的类型和显示格式
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦...
<Kamea> snugglecat: 不看定义,看来我真的理解不了它,但又怕看不懂定义,纠结
<snugglecat> Kamea, 等等
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac35933/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 哈哈哈哈哈，我什么都没看见 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 再度重温
<adam8157> roylez_: 热血么...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去...
<roylez_> adam8157: 热水吧
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 乃适合学Python啊……
<whsailing> 什么语言都看点
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 真的吗?
<supercatexpert> 乃搞不清楚“类型”这个东西的话，学C难度自然就……
<Kamea> 是不是每一个变量都会被编译器看成是一个地址?
<supercatexpert> 当然不是
<Kamea> 真不懂类型...没人教,书上没细讲,So...
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea, %s ,  要求传入字符串的地址 也就是第一字符的地址. *c是一个字符 . 'h' , 先转成整数 。 然后printf把那个整数当成地址去着字符串
<LiMou_Coding> ‘h'是很小的整数 你认为0x000088 的地址 会是什么。。。
<LiMou_Coding> 所以你程序crash是很正常的
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， long long 是多少位的
<snugglecat> 怎么是32位的
<Kamea> 不懂的东西只能自己yy出一个合理的理由解决它,并且认为自己yy出来的是正确的
<supercatexpert> long long是64位的吧
<snugglecat> 64位的 数据类型是啥
<snugglecat> 32
<supercatexpert> 我这里long double还是128位的呢……
<snugglecat> 我也奇怪
<LiMou_Coding> c 只规定了最小好多少位
<LiMou_Coding> 没有规定一定是多少
<supercatexpert> C没统一的类型长度规定的
<LiMou_Coding> int 一定要大于等于short
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， long 和 long long 一样啊
<LiMou_Coding> 没有说int 一顶就是32位
<supercatexpert> 不过各个编译器在各自的平台上都有自己的规定
<snugglecat> 我的 int 是 16, long 32 long long 还是 32
<snugglecat> 有问题好像
<snugglecat> 编译器有问题么
<supercatexpert> 我这里long就已经是64位了
<supercatexpert> ……乃这个是Turbo C么……
<supercatexpert> int 16位是DOS时代的吧……
<LiMou_Coding> snugglecat, supercatexpert 已经说了取决于编译器在各个平台上的实现
<LiMou_Coding> size (long long) >= size(long)
<supercatexpert> 一般来说int和CPU工作所在的字长相等
<LiMou_Coding> 没有说一定要大于
<Kamea> int 2B不对吗
<supercatexpert> 比如32位模式下一般int长度就是4字节(32位)
<snugglecat> LiMou_Coding, 还是有问题啊。 我的是 64 位的系统啊
<supercatexpert> 乃什么编译器这么诡异啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc??
<LiMou_Coding> snugglecat, 编译器!
<supercatexpert> gcc不太可能的吧……
<LiMou_Coding> 算了 下了。。。
<Kamea> snugglecat: 我真的适合学Python吗?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 等等
<whsailing> 学shell吧
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> 我狂晕了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好了
<Kamea> 我都不知道Bash跟Shell是什么东东?
<supercatexpert> 要断电了，准备闪~
<whsailing> 个人认为，bash是shell中的一种
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你认为我适合学什么语言?我看来真的不适合学C
<crazypig> 什么语言都学一遍就知道该学什么了。
<whsailing> 学汇编B-) 
 * Kamea 你父亲不可能一定要认识玩世界上所以女人后才结婚,那样就不会有你了.  忘了哪个伟人说的
 * jiero 知道认识1万人是非常困难的事请。但是让1万人认识自己比较简单。
<alvin_rxg> 我不认识苍井空
<crazypig> 我只听说过苍井空。
<crazypig> 日本爱情动作戏明星，我是一个都不认识。
<crazypig> 我是不是有点落伍了？
<whsailing> crazypig：一只疯狂的小猪
<crazypig> 我的死敌是愤怒的小鸟。
 * jiero 睡了6个小时，起床了 :D
<crazypig> 你生物钟貌似有问题呀！
<lidashuang> hello 
<kk> lidashuang, 好  ㍘ 
<snugglecat> 要知道爱情动作明星， 为啥不问 淫道呢
<snugglecat> 淫道走了
<lainme> :q
<alvin_rxg> “阴道”， 抱歉，输入法第一个…… >_<
<Cherrot> 1.引导 2.阴道     还是我的结果正常一点
<snugglecat> ....
<Cherrot> 而且只有这两个候选词……
<alvin_rxg> 引导 阴道 引到 吟道 引道 饮到 印到 有7个
<Ein-lio> 引导。阴道。引到。
<alvin_rxg> 秃驴
 * Kamea Gone
 * knownbad 看着裤子里的秃驴。。。
<alvin_rxg> 秃驴，放开师太！
<alvin_rxg> 秃驴
<snugglecat> ............
<alvin_rxg> .................
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我都没看到这里发生了什么。
<jiero> 5点了。
<jiero> 失败了。
<Gneod> 都睡了没……
<Ein-lio> 还没睡
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<knownbad> 秃驴只有被抓的分。。。哪里去抓师太？
<Gneod> 刚提交代码…… 看来今天可以睡五个小时了……
<alvin_rxg> 提交到 github ?
<Gneod> 不是…… 公司的
<Gneod> 累啊……
<alvin_rxg> 这么强，大半夜的
<Gneod> 赶工…… 不弄不行啊。饭碗啊…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天电工总算来了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 旦愿晩上回去后通电了
<Cherrot> 哈哈~ 
<Cherrot> time!
<alvin_rxg> good
<metbsd> howdy
<metbsd> what up chinks
<gebjgd> Ö.ö
<Cherrot> ext4 数据恢复有解么
<gebjgd> 似乎有工具
<Cherrot> gebjgd: testdisk 只用过修复分区表 恢复文件可以么？
<Cherrot> 找到两个工具  extundelete 和 photorec(testdisk中的)，我误删的是源码，应该用后者足够了  试一试~
<ofan> yoyoyoyo
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的秃驴还好吧
<knownbad> 不知道，摸摸它就会竖起来。
<knownbad> 你又不睡了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那你的太饥渴了吧， 我的怎么撸都不是软的
<snugglecat> 是啊
<knownbad> 那是因为你都不睡觉。  你不睡它睡了。
<knownbad> 你傻它可不傻。
<knownbad> 难道你不知道秃驴喜欢睡觉是起来站岗的？
<alvin_rxg> 换岗啦
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> http://news.qq.com/a/20111115/000037.htm
<knownbad> 这个好笑，既有反垄断法怎么会电信垄断没错？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你怎么错过这条新闻？  你真累了吧。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 以前的党不是说造反有理的？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ERBuA 这太花哨了……
<alvin_rxg> 武夫
<snugglecat> 要问我妈
<snugglecat> 我不是那个年代的人了
<snugglecat> 听说，考试不会做，就写上毛主席万岁
<snugglecat> 老师就不敢打错，打错了，老师就是反对毛主席了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 打个叉，再写上毛主席万岁
<snugglecat> .... 我听到的版本不一样
<snugglecat> 阴道来了， 我的秃驴终于硬了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<knownbad> 那个小姐叫阴道
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他啊
<dungeon_archl> 升级到了 11.10 连X都启动错误。
<dungeon_archl> 强大啊。
<dungeon_archl> startx 没发现 Ubuntu。
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dn3kq2rxktj.jpg 真的么
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat:  你说呢？
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 就算是真的。又能怎样。被权力架空的人。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 真的吧
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 体制是不容个人发挥的。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat:从基层开始改体制还差不多，让上面改？没门。
<snugglecat> :)
<dungeon_archl_> USB on the Go 
<dungeon_archl_> snugglecat:  装游戏玩。
<dungeon_archl_> snugglecat: 装个 minetest
<snugglecat> o 
<dungeon_archl_> snugglecat: windows下有什么轻量级的图像处理工具啊。。。
<dungeon_archl_> snugglecat: 连我的手机都不如
<dungeon_archl_> snugglecat: 你是不是喜欢卖萌？
<dungeon_archl_> Yelee 你是不是喜欢丫丫
<dungeon_archl_> YeLee 你是不是喜欢丫丫
<snugglecat> 干嘛
<snugglecat> 我是萌叔叔行不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 萌叔给你问好
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 那是什么东东？
<YeLee> dungeon_archl_:什么意思？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥
<YeLee> 人居然走了……
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我是萌叔叔行不？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他说我卖萌啊， 我有个鸟萌。 秃驴有个
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-15
<knownbad> 不是秃驴背着两个米袋？
<snugglecat> 那是萌驴
<snugglecat> 把 推特屏蔽了， 许多网站也上不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://labs.chinamobile.com/news/cloud/61055
<knownbad> 简体子看不太懂。
 * CyrusYzGTt 好恐怖啊！吾夢見天朝有個地方 ，爆發生化危機了，還有生化殭屍。。。
<dungeon_archl> "打印区域"好还是"打印范围"好？
<CyrusYzGTt> 區間
<dungeon_archl> Cy
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你混蛋。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看 http://dapenti.com/blog/index.asp 是否不能浏览了. 用代理可以上
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是有代理吧
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 你在翻譯？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, cjb.net今天不能上
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:暂时是
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，，就 區域
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那你帮我看看 上面那个网址
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 喷嚏网也给封了？？
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢中文大师。
<snugglecat> 代理可以上的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有，，能上
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 凡是有能组织起力量的都要封的。
<snugglecat> 现在可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 其實我想翻譯爲 列表區域
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 好吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不過列表是 彎彎的說法 
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§  不過列表是 彎彎的說法 
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 跟列表没关系吧，是打印。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 你搜索下  列表  列印
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 彎彎？那個傢伙？
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 還是台灣？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ .. 你懂得
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙視你。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是 广广， 还是粤粤
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！too
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 廣府
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还是羊羊
<snugglecat> 广府应该指的是番禺吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 廣東的首府
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 具体指的是番禺吗， 貌似广州原先的范围就是指的是番禺那地方
<snugglecat> 我忘了在哪看的了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 正解，，不過我用自己的解釋
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 原来苍井空是 中国人性启蒙 老师啊。 我错过了
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 我也錯過一半 ，，我想看過 武騰蘭 的
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 我也錯過一半 ，，我看過 武騰蘭 的
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 吉澤瑪麗
<CyrusYzGTt> 亞
<snugglecat> gebjgd, CyrusYzGTt 是你的同好， 他也喜欢玛丽亚
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你可得和他 切磋切磋了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一邊去
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<CyrusYzGTt> > "yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoy" * 8 \n\r
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想問問，有誰的msn 帳號只在 pidgin下登錄，，但是帳號也被盜了。。 linux下的。。 
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想問問，有誰的msn 帳號只在 pidgin下登錄，，但是帳號也被盜了。。 linux下的。。 
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想問問，有誰的msn 帳號只在 pidgin下登錄，，但是帳號也被盜了。。 linux下的。。 
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想問問，有誰的msn 帳號只在 pidgin下登錄，，但是帳號也被盜了。。 linux下的。。 
<Kamea> 64MAA4YZW: Hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: VGA线到位....我要开始编译了...噪音
<Kamea> MeaCulpa: 他的nick是数字开头的,为什么
<pocoyo> Kamea: 为啥不能是数学打头？
<Kamea> pocoyo: 你用数字开头让我看看
<Kamea> *** 64MAA4YZ Erroneous Nickname
 * pocoyo 诡异
 * Kamea *** 64MAA4YZW Erroneous Nickname
<Kamea> pocoyo: 能吗
<pocoyo> Kamea: 不能。
<Kamea> pocoyo: 为什么他能?
<pocoyo> Kamea: 他不是人
<Kamea> pocoyo: 召唤op,查它的生死簿,呵呵 :p
<Kamea> 64MAA4YZW: 你是人是Bot?
<whsailing> .>"4" * 5
<whsailing> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kamea> roylez: 为什么他的Nick是数字开头?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼 64MAA4YZW 可以數字開頭
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你不可以么
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 你問 Kamea 
<Kamea> adam8157: 你可以吗
<adam8157> Kamea: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 你真及时
<Kamea> adam8157: 你试一下
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 嗯嗯
<adam8157> Kamea: 懒得试
<whsailing> 上课去
<Kamea> 难道只有op级别上的才能?
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼
<Kamea> 难道是32 IRC Operators online之一?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 也可能是前天IRC服務器升級的，，可能人太多開放點 讓別人註冊
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我很久前就见过它一次,跟升级无关,你该一下试试
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 既然這樣，就不改了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,, 反應真慢，， 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 发愣了一回
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 一共有32个常任管理员？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 是不是，本尊，叫你，，在回想 幾個盤古記，寡人收留你的事？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<leaveboy> ving objects:  78% (188001/240534), 21.56 MiB | 1.13 MiB/s   44% (105835/240534), 13.37 MiB | 1.07 MiB/s
<leaveboy> 安逸不
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: 应该是服务器管理员,不是频道管理员
<adam8157> gfrog: Kindle Touch将在明天出货，比原先计划的提前了6天。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你开心啦？哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个消息还没确定 但是很开心
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都爽了好久了
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> gfrog: 已经有人收到邮件说shipped了, 我还没收到!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事，慢慢等，反正我那个也木有消息呢，我期待着你的比我的晚到，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: cmft
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/13/psa-kindle-touch-shipping-a-week-early/
<gfrog> adam8157: 给老人家是不是touch更好些？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不晓得 你拿回去给挑
<void1> 新版kindle U.S. only 真蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog: 没收到邮件啊~
<adam8157> void1: ?
<void1> amazon上写着 U.S. only 啊，不在米国不能买啊
<adam8157> void1: 所以呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦逼的孩纸啊
<hamo> void1: kindle都是U.S only的..
<adam8157> void1: amazon想在中国卖, gov答应么? 国人愿意花钱买书么?
 * adam8157 预感所有的kindle touch都要被征税
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我那个688包税。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是自己买的 感觉不爽
<MeaCulpa> 谁推荐个客户端firefox甚至linux有爱的股票券商？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不大可能, A股么?
<gfrog> adam8157: x里查看键盘消息的那个工具叫啥来着？
<adam8157> xev?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你太帅了
<adam8157> gfrog: - -!
<gfrog> adam8157: 你太油菜啦
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 ee写代码从来不shift的...
<hamo> adam8157: 你这是跑啥呢?占这么多机子一下？
<adam8157> hamo: 我respun了...
<adam8157> hamo: 你总是偷看我job干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 我没偷看你job，我刚找了个空闲的机子，刚reserve，就被你抢了..
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥不auto pick
<hamo> adam8157: 需要bos的机子..
<leaveboy> bos是什么
<gfrog> leaveboy: boss的缩写
<gfrog> leaveboy: 因为带boss关键字的会被过滤出来交给boss，所以我们都说bos， lol
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo ^^
<hamo> gfrog: 油菜花啊...
<ofan> 啥us only
<ofan> 提供代购
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我带来点袋鼠肉，销路不佳，你要吃么
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。袋鼠不是保护动物？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不是吧
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 问jiero
<adam8157> hamo: 队形不错
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似我还插队了..
<adam8157> hamo: 本来我想破坏队形的, 最后手下留情了
<ashtray> 牛人，开始探讨袋鼠了！
<adam8157> hamo: 你要看我们吃饭了
<ScarletWolf> ashtray: 难道讨论袋狼么。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 不是这么惨吧..
<adam8157> hamo: 都是的, 讲的人一直讲 别人低头吃 讲的人流口水
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠肉我怀疑和老鼠肉类似...
<mao> 大家好，不小心吧/lib/modules/下面的内核模块给删掉了，怎么办啊
<mao> 不想编译内核
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 可以只編譯內核的 modules安裝，，然後 mv 進你要用的內核，，
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 可见的蛤蟆，要看着我们吃
<GNUdog|work> 想到这里，我的心情，矮油，就不由自主的好起来了呢
 * dungeon_archl 来报道。仅此而已。又没了。
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog|work: 狗狗，我讨厌汽车。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...
<GNUdog|work> dungeon_archl, 汽车？
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog|work: 恩。我从小就讨厌汽油，因此讨厌汽车
<GNUdog|work> dungeon_archl, 汽油？
<spirit_avril> GNUdog|work: 现在有电动力汽车 只是比较少见
<GNUdog|work> 这都是啥奇怪的讨论 =.=
<ashtray> dungeon_archl, 太阳能汽车会不会彻底改变你的生活？
<adam8157> 0_0
<dungeon_archl> ashtray: 会的
<CyrusYzGTt> 一飲一啄 定數已定
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog|work: 因为就是喜欢和不喜欢的讨论。
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog|work: 世界上所有人做的事情都是跟这个有关的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥新鲜事么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道新鲜事吗？
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=353770
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 不知道
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 啥啊。。。 ？
<dungeon_archl> eexp:  gnome2？
<snugglecat> 在讨论调动车么
<dungeon_archl> eexp: gnome2 还有几个人用呢。。。要闹独立分支么？
<snugglecat> 电动车么
<CyrusYzGTt> 神碼，又見神碼
<dungeon_archl> QingFeng: MingYue 呢？
<snugglecat> 中国应该开发一种领导专用的汽车。 使用P民的体力做动力。 环保且解决就业问题
<eexp> 和gnome2啥关系。
<eexp> 好玩的
<snugglecat> p民在下边踩着脚踏， 领导在上边坐着。 还配一个司机， 通过一连接杆到下边。 司机摆动操作杆， 下面就转向
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 你都说拖放到面板了。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 刚想到一个解决环保的问题。 中国应该开发一种领导专用的汽车。 使用P民的体力做动力。 环保且解决就业问题
<snugglecat> knownbad, p民在下边踩着脚踏， 领导在上边坐着。 还配一个司机， 通过一连接杆到下边。 司机摆动操作杆， 下面就转向
<spirit_avril> eexp: 会有惊喜嘛?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 县级的配4个人力。 级别越高， 人力越多
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么羊
<eexp> 就是建立启动器而已。你其他wm不都可以嘛
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 哦。不知道。 e16没有，gnome3没有。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最高的，还超长， 车厢有酒吧， 领导在上面吃好的喝辣的。 p民就在下面拼命踩着。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你还没清醒？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 领导如果搞车震.....
<spirit_avril> 只是想等debian7发布了再用gnome3
<eexp> 傻了吧。就是点击执行。怎么没有
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 哦。好吧。现在没在用 linux。
<spirit_avril> 喜欢尝试新东西不过更不想被各种bug困扰
<pocoyo> spirit_avril: testing sid里有。
<dungeon_archl> spirit_avril: 全民征服 bug 才是王道
<ofan> yoyoyo
<knownbad> ?
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: gnome-shell 那群家伙敷衍我。说我的驱动有问题。狗屁。
<spirit_avril> ;-)BUG神马的离我很远
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 哪儿？
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo:  irc.gnome.org/gnome-shell 
<knownbad> 车震不好搞，我差点抽筋。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么样
<snugglecat> 抽筋????
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 居然还得翻。
<spirit_avril> knownbad: 车震嘛?和几个man一起?
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 打不开。
<huntxu> roylez: 你个烂人...
<knownbad> 领导不需要车子，就骑马打战就行了。  反正他们就习惯了踩着人民爬上去。
<knownbad> spirit_avril: 得问你，你不是也在吗？
<snugglecat> 哦
<spirit_avril> knownbad: 0_0
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你没睡饱有做白日噩梦了
<knownbad> 又。
<snugglecat> :)， 在为地球的未来着想呢
<snugglecat> 即环保又解决就业。 领导越多， 人力越多。
<snugglecat> 又摆脱对石油的依赖， 不过可能中石油会不干
<knownbad> 不鸟你，我还是去健身房。
<snugglecat> 好的
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: ...
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 是 irc 频道啊。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 昨天去irc频道喊人帮忙。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 哦。。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 帮什么忙了？
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 要去 输入 /server irc.gnome.org/gnome-shell 
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 帮忙解决问题。。。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 结果什么忙也没帮上。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: Cannot find host irc.gnome.org/gnome-shell.
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 哦。命令不对。不是这样来的。。。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 我忘记怎么直接进入了
 * dungeon_archl 拥抱 pocoyo 被我欺负了，也不会埋怨
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: utsl 是啥？
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 我在 google
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • powerbook上面，dbus-daemon udesks-daemon 等占用大量cpu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353774 powerbook g4 1.5ghz，1gb，安装了ubuntu 10.10，然后升级到11.04，就出现这个问题，这几个进程占用大量cpu，造成系统非常缓慢，重启到rescue窗口，继续升级到11.10，仍然这样，在新立得 里面强制重新安装了gvfs相关的两个软 ...
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: Use the Source, Luke
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo:  来自星球大战：使用原力，卢克。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: UTSL is for wankers 
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 笨。GNOME-Shell有manual吗？
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 貌似没有。我没看见在哪有啊。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: GNOME系列就是没文档系列
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: GNOME-SHELL(1)                             gnome-shell - Graphical shell for the GNOME desktop
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 有。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: alt+～/·实验。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 没有debug文档，没看到。全是邮件列表
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 好了。我去幕后工作了。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 晚上见。。。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 好。
<Barden> ipad2的虚拟终端，谁推荐个
<ofan> ipad用终端有啥用
<ScarletWolf> 买个iTouch + 普通手机 跟 iPhone有什么区别？
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 比iphone要重
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求高手！CDLINUX U盘启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353775 求高手！ 我在U盘上安装了CDLINUX，在多台电脑上测试，两台台式机可以正常登录，在笔记本上登录，提示boot error。 不知道是什么原因？引导文件的问题么？如何处理？ viewtopic.php?f=126&t=353732 统计信息: 发表于 由 mb25chen — 2011-11-15 12:05 
<Barden> ....不是iphone，我说的是ipad2...
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 买连个一起带着，你会疯了的
<ofan> 两个
<Barden> andrios 3与ipad 2，大家推荐哪个？
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 便宜就好
<Barden> 呃，我说的是平板..
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 买个iPod Touch，再买个￥200的诺基亚:D
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 随便
 * ScarletWolf 这么一来省下￥3000，我太聪明了:D
<metbsd> 那你平时都要带两个手机了
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: iPod touch不是受姬
<metbsd> MP3？
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 类似mp4的影音播放器，也能玩游戏
<metbsd> 有导航？
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 一样能用apple app store吧
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 之前就听电脑报，建议可以买个iPod Touch+普通手机，比iPhone便宜
<metbsd> 没处理器的？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/luoyufeng/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: 罗玉凤 
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 处理器?
<metbsd> CPU
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 现在这种东西没有不带CPU的吧？
<metbsd> ipod touch的处理器和ram是多少
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • synaptic没法工作了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353777 求助啊～ synaptic打开之后，只要往搜罗栏内输入超过两个字母，马上就自动退出程序了。完全没有头绪，不晓得动了什么东西会出这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 roundson — 2011-11-15 12:19 
<ofan> 跟iphone一样
<metbsd> iphone 3 or 4
<metbsd> ipod touch是个过时的产品吧
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 哪里过时？
<ofan> http://developer.aliyun.com/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: 阿里云开发者中心
<ofan> 有人玩这个么
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍤ 
<cfy> Kandu: 好无聊啊，好无聊啊
<lotutu> 请问C语言中能不能定义大小为变量的数组 ？ 在vc下面不行，在gcc下面却好像可以 
<lotutu> 没人在吗？
<lotutu>  :( 
<sunwilston> 不可以
<jyfl987> Fox78: 在么？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> 我天
 * cfy pasted "variable length array" at http://paste2.org/get/1778226
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> cfy: cc
<ofan> cfy: 怎么了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> adam8157: 很意外么...
<cfy> roylez: ofan: 没啥，等我查好 variable length array, lotutu已经走了
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<ofan> adam8157: 单单
<roylez> adam8157: 你真威武
 * adam8157 变长数组这个可以通过malloc实现
 * MeaCulpa 一个去gtk的系统，装X真蛋疼
 * adam8157 还有谁
<roylez> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
 * adam8157 除了op
<cfy> 为啥我被kick了?
<roylez> adam8157: 人都被你踢了，你说答案有啥用
 * hamo 表示压力很大..
<ofan> adam8157: 我说单单说了句蛋蛋就被k啊
<MeaCulpa> :P
<roylez> hamo: 试试就知道了嘛~~~
<adam8157> ofan: 细啊
<hamo> roylez: 试试啥？
<roylez> hamo: 我啥都没说...
<hamo> roylez: hamo: 试试就知道了嘛~~~
 * cfy 好无聊啊，好无聊啊
 * MeaCulpa 鸡蛋蛋清据说不会被大部分毒素穿透
<hamo> roylez: 发错了吧...
 * MeaCulpa 我说了就没关系
 * MeaCulpa 鸡蛋蛋黄营养价值很高
 * MeaCulpa 啦啦啦
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ lol
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: hamo gfrog HoHo WFH Nov 16 (Wednesday) Morning,  Work From Shanghai Office
<adam8157> 说明什么
<hamo> adam8157: 说明hoho去上海了..
 * hamo HOHO
<adam8157> hamo: Shanghai Office
<gfrog> adam8157: 上海一直有office吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们本来就有shanghai office啊
<adam8157> 啊? 我土鳖了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: out 了你
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀土鱉
<cfy> 土鸡蛋
<hamo> 插入围观..
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 土炮，你好
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • cat /var/log/wtmp乱码了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353781 我是linux新手很多都还不懂 cat /var/log/wtmp乱码了 连特殊符号都乱成一团糟 我试了LANG=en，不行 试了exit在登录，一直都是乱码 在键盘上输入reset，然后回车，还是不行 试过论坛上各位高手说的方法。都不能解决问题 有没有高手拯救菜鸟。是不是要更 ...
 * ofan has kicked adam8157
<adam8157> ofan: yy党
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 笨  LANG=C 就是了
<ofan> adam8157: 只能yy
<hamo> adam8157: 表示我现在都不会用那个ke.sh了...
<adam8157> hamo: 向组织报bug
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, ....  ㍥ 
<adam8157> hamo: 白板里头多出个kernelinstall的str
<CyrusYzGTt> warring,, you are not ues ubuntu
<hamo> adam8157: 啥白板？
<adam8157> hamo: white board
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我知道...哪的白板？ bugzilla?
<adam8157> hamo: 过来看
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  596957593
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 原來還在，，
<hamo> !DDW
<oink> DDW: hamo 加入游戏 (2/4)  596993109
<adam8157> !ddw
<oink> DDW: adam8157 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  597000843
<adam8157> roylez: 玩一下再踢
<roylez> adam8157: o
<WiiW> ddwrt
<hamo> adam8157: 这啥游戏啊？
<lllllll> !ddw
<oink> DDW: lllllll 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  597143562
<oink> DDW: adam8157 输入好了  597156875  597156875
<oink> DDW: hamo 输入好了  597157187  597157187
<roylez> palomino|working: http://cnbeta.com/articles/162109.htm
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 撒泡尿，签个到 - 回归超霸气的原始签到方式_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<oink> DDW: lllllll 输入好了  597172640  597172640
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  597173578  597173578
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 凤姐离开中国的那天, hamo 在蒼井空的牀上 吃饭/喝水
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<palomino|working> 看过了 , roylez
 * adam8157 踢错了...
<Kandu> adam8157: 你個混蛋蛋啊，怎麼亂踢人呢
 * hamo 重来重来...
<adam8157> Kandu: 打错字了
<adam8157> hamo: 你觉悟吧
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 真性福，， 有蒼井空
<roylez> palomino|working: 撒泡马尿看看
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 早知道不写这个了..
<adam8157> hamo: hoho
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 白白浪费一个苍老师..
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<adam8157> hamo: 那个lllll是我~
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ,, 在蒼井空的牀上  <=== 這個是寡人輸入的
<adam8157> hamo: 人物和时间是寡人输的
 * hamo 这就是原来的那种时间地点人物的游戏啊..
<roylez> adam8157: 难怪人物不是蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 嗯， 地點是寡人
<adam8157> roylez: --
<roylez> 除了写人物的，其他的都是打酱油的
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有人成功在ubuntu 11.10 用上 ironhide（铁皮），实现双显卡切换的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353783 在网上找bumblebee的帖子时，发现有了更新版本ironhide，于是自己就按照教程装了，重启之后发现是装上了，不过有些问题仍然没有解决。 最大的问题仍然是N卡时钟频率的问题，如何把自适应 ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我chromium坏了..
<hamo> adam8157: 咋修？
<adam8157> hamo: 不用那个
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 用 spot 的源
<adam8157> hamo: vimperator党被绑定到firefox上了
<hamo> adam8157: chromium不是有一个类似的..
<roylez> adam8157: 我是喷他党
<billy`> 有人知道 org-mode 输出为 html 时表格怎么居中么
<pocoyo> billy`: 不知道。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 绑定++
<pocoyo> billy`:    #+BEGIN_CENTER   #+END_CENTER 放在这中间？
<ofan> ...........
<ofan> adam8157: 大哥..
<jiong> 有没有人人推荐个android 模拟器
 * MeaCulpa docutils才是正道...
<hamo> jiong: 官方SDK里带的不行？
<jiong> 我是想说如果我我运行在fedora 14上面 。 能不能？如果能麻烦给推荐一个。 谢谢 。 
<hamo> jiong: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/HOWTO_Setup_Android_Development
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: HOWTO Setup Android Development - FedoraProject
<jiong> 3q
<adam8157> ofan: 我错了
<WiiW> 跟 ubuntu 差不多
<ofan> adam8157: 给我个op来赎罪吧..
<adam8157> ofan: 那不行 我是有原则的人 hoho
<ofan> 好吧
<ofan> 我觉得可以搞个bot定期举行选举
<ofan> 分ubuntu党和非ubuntu党，拉选票，轮流执政
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋的原则
<roylez> adam8157: 扯蛋的原则
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事没？
<palomino|working> 有阿
<palomino|working> 3960x的评测出来了
<hamo> adam8157: 多卖几个人..争取让RH党占领这里..
<roylez> palomino|working: IBM x3960吗？
<palomino|working> intel core i7 3960x
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 没人响应
<roylez> palomino|working: 我正在用x3960，32核，32G内存
<ofan> 我128G内存
<roylez> ofan: 踢你出去
<palomino|working> .......
<ofan> roylez: ...
<ofan> op今天都很粗暴啊
<roylez> ofan: 你一直没交保护费
<roylez> adam8157: 对不蛋蛋
<ofan> roylez: 交啥保护费
<ofan> roylez: 你这叫滥用职权
<ofan> roylez: 堪比城管啊
<roylez> ofan: 你问问看，Kim Jiong Il什么时候滥用职权了
<ofan> roylez: 不认识..
<pocoyo> roylez: 谁是 jiong ?
<jiong> 我 jiong 
<jiong> 怎么了 ？
<roylez> ofan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Jong-il
<pocoyo> ...
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Kim Jong-il - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * pocoyo 主席v5
<Patrick_DJ> 囧
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<ofan> 我勒个去...
<ofan> 快来看城管....
<roylez> ofan: 我滥用职权了吗？
<adam8157> ofan: 这才叫城管
<ofan> adam8157: 你俩一伙吧
<adam8157> - -
<ofan> 城管挥大棒了！！
<roylez> adam8157: 我俩一伙的，对不？
<roylez> adam8157: ofan的保护费好久没交了，对不？
<adam8157> 就没交过
<ofan> 靠
<ofan> 我要起义.
<pocoyo> 还欠费了
<roylez> ofan: 赶紧交保护费了，亲~~
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> roylez: 好大的嘴..
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 城管惹不起..
 * gfrog op大战嘛？
<s0fx2> 不交税 就动用和谐的力量啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 项目多了，踢人泻火
<ofan> gfrog: 大战毛啊，完全是欺压百姓
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，你是无辜的？
<ofan> gfrog: 无辜的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可怜的哇
<gfrog> ofan: 无辜青年过来也让我kick下？ hiahia
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :P
<ofan> it's not fun..
 * gfrog 啧啧，真的可以kick嘛。。。 我是好孩子呀。。
 * gfrog 擦，又出错了，继续改脚本去了，闪人~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何制作和下图一样的提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353789 111.png 222.png 这个是如何做到的？我是刚刚弄linux不清楚这个是如何添加的 各位大牛们指教指教：） 统计信息: 发表于 由 MythHack — 2011-11-15 14:04 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我想問問，，是不是f16是 真實存在的戰鬥機，，所以 fedora16=f16 才被別人說戰鬥機
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: f16是陆军编号
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 那 f16是戰鬥機的稱號麼？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 专打战斗机，而且打的很好
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 陆军
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦，， 打飛機，， SY 就是了
<hamo> ofan: 没有OP的人真悲剧啊..
<ofan> hamo: 你也发现了
<hamo> ofan: 我也没有OP
<ofan> 所以我建议搞选举制
<sikao_lfs> +o 
<ofan> hamo: 没op就是要被欺压的
<sikao_lfs> 穷人看来只能用脚投票了。造反要本事夺op啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找 64MAA4YZW 這個 32賢人
<roylez> hamo: 金蟾君，你说啥呢？
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆戴帽子不好看
<hamo> roylez: 谁说的..
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 蛤蟆 可以入藥
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu11.10安装小小输入法，速度快多了，ibus是卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353796 可惜输入法图标，不能在面板显示，只能CTRL 空格调出打中文 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2011-11-15 14:37 
<cifer> 呜呜， 我把 /usr/share/empathy 目录删了，empathy 装不上了....
<cifer> 该怎么办啊........
<pocoyo> cifer: 没联系。
<cifer> 可我用 apt-get 安装了 empathy ， 一启动 就说找不到 /usr/share/empathy 下的 文件
<cifer> ** (empathy:27617): CRITICAL **: GtkBuilder Error (/usr/share/empathy/empathy-main-window.ui): Failed to open file '/usr/share/empathy/empathy-main-window.ui': No such file or directory  ** (empathy:27617): CRITICAL **: GtkBuilder Error (/usr/share/empathy/empathy-main-window-menubar.ui): Failed to open file '/usr/share/empathy/empathy-main-window-menubar.ui': No such file or directory Segmentation fault
<pocoyo> cifer: 手动装deb包算了。
<pocoyo> dpkg 
<cifer> 恩恩。。。
<caleb-> 手动也一样啊
<gfrog> cifer: empathy-common 这个包被你弄坏了？
<cifer> 手动装不上 /usr/share/empathy 吗？
<cifer> empathy-common 我又重下载了
<caleb-> apt 也是用 dpkg 安装的
<cifer> 我就是把 /usr/share/empathy 这个目录删了
<gfrog> cifer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/empathy-common/filelist 看来就是了
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Filelist of package empathy-common/oneiric/all
<gfrog> cifer: 删掉这个包重新装一次
<gfrog> cifer: 没事别乱动/usr里面的东西
<caleb-> 不用删掉，reinstall 就是
<cifer> 好我试试
<lenovo_Arch> 接投影仪，开源驱动好还是闭源的驱动好？
<euroford> lenovo_Arch: 投影仪还要驱动？
<euroford> lenovo_Arch: 神马高级投影仪，1920x1080？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 遇到一个很问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353800 是这样的,我的电脑原来xp和ubuntu的双系统,重装xp后就进不了ubuntu了,我在移动硬盘上装了ubuntu10.10,我启动到移动硬盘的ubuntu系统后,按照网上的方法修复mbr.结果xp也进不去了.出现一个grub的提示符.后来我刷新了硬盘的mbr.grub也不出现了.开机提示一个J.  ...
<pityonline> euroford: 投影仪不要驱动，但电脑上要驱动啊
<pityonline> euroford: windows 和 linux 两种驱动接投影仪时效果相关很大的
<euroford> pityonline: 不理解，神马分辨率的投影仪
<pityonline> euroford: 跟分辨率关系也不大，关键是显卡驱动
<euroford> pityonline: Linux会根据最低的DPI，设置二者的分辨率
<pityonline> euroford: linux 下的显卡驱动很弱的
<euroford> pityonline: 是由显卡驱动算DPI
<pityonline> euroford: 老是花屏，分辨率支持不全
<euroford> pityonline: 你是什么显卡？
<pityonline> euroford: nvidia
<caleb-> dpi 和 分辨率 是两回事
<euroford> caleb-: 屏幕的SIZE和最优分辨率是死数
<pityonline> 比如我的笔记本显示屏物理分辨率是 1366x768，完美支持 1280x720 的，但 linux 的 NV 驱动里根本没有 1280x720 这个选择，windows 里就有
<euroford> caleb-: 所以分辨率越高，DPI越大
<caleb-> pityonline: 哪可能完美支持 180x720...
<caleb-> pityonline: 哪可能完美支持 1280x720...
<caleb-> pityonline: 不缩就会变雾
<euroford> pityonline: 你是要在1366x768的屏上，看1280x720的高清？
<euroford> 还是要进入1280x720的分辨率？
<euroford> 这个不是最优分辨率，LCD的屏缩放之后，都不会好看的
<pityonline> caleb-: 但起码要有这个分辨率呀
<pityonline> euroford: 要进入 1280x720 的分辨率
<caleb-> pityonline: X 可以设置的
<pityonline> caleb-: 哦，要去 X 里设置对吧
<euroford> pityonline: LCD的屏，工作在非最优分辨率，这不是浪费吗，哪个系统也不会清楚的
<pityonline> euroford: 这道理我自然懂，我的意思是接 720p 的投影机时别扭，因为我的电脑没有 720p 的分辨率
<pityonline> euroford: 我的显卡驱动根本不输出 1280x720 的分辨率，去接 1280x720 分辨率的投影机时很别扭
<euroford> pityonline: 你接的投影仪的DPI是什么?
<pityonline> euroford: 没留意过
<euroford> 这个数很重要，一般是由DBI传给驱动的
<euroford> 如果探测不到，就会使用一个非常低的数，估计你就是这个情况
<euroford> pityonline: 查一下你投影仪的EDID信息吧
<pityonline> euroford: 不是，我可以设置显卡输出给投影机的分辨率为 1920x1080，只要显卡驱动程序上有的分辨率就可以设置，但驱动上少一个分辨率就比较没劲了
<euroford> pityonline: 建议还是装商业驱动吧，还能支持高清硬解
<pityonline> euroford: EDID 绝对没问题的，跟投影机没关系，我的意思是 LINUX 下 NVIDIA 显卡驱动支持的分辨率少
<pityonline> euroford: ……
<euroford> pityonline: 驱动是通过EDID自动探测，设置分辨率的
<pityonline> euroford: 那怎么解释同一台笔记本和同一台1920x1080的投影机连接时为什么在 windows 下就有 1280x720 的分辨率，而在 linux 下就没有呢？
<pityonline> euroford: 同一台投影机的 EDID 肯定不会有两个吧？
<euroford> pityonline: 在Linux下，监视器通过EDID信息，把自己能支持的分辨率告诉驱动，然后由驱动设置分辨率
<euroford> windows的驱动可能有更多的，默认值
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 有钱赚就是娘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353801 Quote: Adobe本周将发布Android平板机版PS等6款应用 Quote: Adobe虽然放弃了为Android等移动平台的浏览器开发Flash插件，但是对于移动平台的兴趣却是丝毫未减。本周，Adobe将发布Photoshop Touch，一款专门为Android平板机开发的Photoshop。 Photoshop Touch并非完整版Photoshop ...
<pityonline> euroford: 我不是用 windows 自带的驱动设置的，是用的nv 的程序
<euroford> Linux的驱动，如果遇到残疾监视器，没有给出争取的EDID，就会有问题
<pityonline> euroford: 投影机的 EDID 你放心好了，我自己可以读，也可以写的，都验证过的
<euroford> pityonline: LINUX中默认的NV驱动，不是NV公司出的，是社区写的
<pityonline> euroford: 我是在 NV 官网下载的，也是社区写的对吗？
<euroford> pityonline: 莫非你是做投影仪的？EDID确实是记载一个FLASH中的
<euroford> 一般在出厂之前都写好了
<pityonline> euroford: 是的
<euroford> 投影仪由于没有实际的SIZE，EDID其实都是假的，不妨多编几个，骗骗驱动
<pityonline> euroford: EDID 都是一些 ini 的配置文件，里面配置了哪些接口哪些协议及其支持的分辨率
<pityonline> euroford: 读出来的是直观的信息，写入的是代码
<euroford> pityonline: 是啊，机器只认BIN的
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人 想 問問 hosts 的 man 是怎麼啓動的
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: ?? man hosts
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 嗯
<euroford> ???
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ .. 啓動不了。。
<pityonline> euroford: 投影机的 EDID 信息肯定是都支持那些分辨率的，一台物理分辨率为 1280x720 的投影机不可能不能接受 1280x720 分辨率的信号接入，关键要看显卡驱动是不是往外输出这个分辨率了
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: apt-get install manpages
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ,, yum ，， 
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: yum install manpages
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ,,早就安裝了，， 可能 中文環境 調用不了
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 出什么错？
<euroford> pityonline: 残疾驱动，碰上残疾投影仪，就会这样，正常的，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ .. 明明有 hosts的 man 幫助，， 可是，，中文的木有，，調用不了。。
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 检查一下/usr/share/man/zh_CN
<euroford> 还有LANG
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ .. /usr/share/man下就有 man1x 2x .. 這樣命名的
<pityonline> euroford: 你还没明白，投影仪在 windows 下工作完作正常，只是 linux 中的显卡驱动有缺失而已
<pityonline> euroford: 别说投影仪，你拿台普通显示器也会这样的
<euroford> pityonline: 你可以这么认为
<euroford> pityonline: Linux的驱动，如果在EDID中读到1280x720，我相信会支持这个分辨率的
<euroford> pityonline: 当然，你也可以在xorg.conf中手动增加这个分辨率，也是可以的
<pityonline> euroford: 我认为NV的显卡驱动有问题，我可以用软件读出EDID信息的
<euroford> 就像windows中所谓的投影仪驱动，那样手工设定分辨率
<euroford> pityonline: 里面有1280x720?
<pityonline> euroford: 那必须的，人家物理分辨率就是这个，还能没有？
<euroford> pityonline: 贴出啦看看把
<euroford> 一般的投影仪，物理分辨率还真不是这个，你这个算是高级货了
<euroford> pityonline: 神马牌子，神马型号？
<pityonline> euroford: 物理分辨率1080p的不有的是吗？
<euroford> pityonline: 很多都是假的数据
<caleb-> pityonline: 都说了 X 可以设置的
<caleb-> pityonline: 不同 OS 的驱动，不能完全一对一对应的
<euroford> caleb-: 原理都是一样的
<pityonline> euroford: 我们自己的品牌，分辨率这东西不能造假
<pityonline> caleb-: 等会儿再研究X
<caleb-> linux 下基本包含了 内核模块+X驱动
<euroford> pityonline: 还真是做投影仪的，好啊
<euroford> pityonline: 那就把EDID贴出来吧
<euroford> pityonline: 支持HDMI 1080P输入的投影仪很多，但能做到1080物理输出的，可就不多了
<pityonline> euroford: 手头有台720P的机器，但我那台测试机上没接口
<euroford> pityonline: 720的应该有HDMI接口吧
<euroford> pityonline: 传统的模拟口，也行啊
<pityonline> euroford: 台式机上没有
<euroford> pityonline: 上笔记本啊
<pityonline> euroford: 我切换到 windows 读一下
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 听说你 f16 的 ibus 出问题?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ .. 11.08之前是，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 不過 從 f16Rc3 到現在 yum 一直有問題
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Alien Arena、AssaultCube三维游戏和Compiz桌面三维特效冲突的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353802 本人，新手，在安装完Alien Arena、AssaultCube三维游戏后，可以玩，但是过两天，我把Compiz桌面三维特效打开了，发现游戏进入后花屏，或者死机，或者.......等等吧，总之是不正常。希望感兴趣的可以看一下 ...
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: yum 有啥问题?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 等等，，我輸出錯誤
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ http://fpaste.org/XjOo/  不過很奇怪 pkcon能用，，我現在一直用pkcon
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 你　yum clean all 过了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 早就clean過了， 這個問題我還報了bug,,你可以問 adam8157 ...我現在用pkcon 升級
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 剛剛升級完，，去重啓下..
<Gneod> Hi
<^k^> Gneod, 好  ㍨ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装macubuntu出现了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353805 自己在机子上装了ubuntu后下载了macubuntu，然后执行.install.sh出现如下信息 Macbuntu - Mac OS X Transformation Package The Macbuntu installation script automatically installs and configures all necessary system components to mimic Mac OS X appearance on Ubuntu Linux Macbuntu-10.04 v2.0 Includes * Macbuntu ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 回來了
<pityonline> euroford: hi
<euroford> hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍨ 
<pityonline> euroford: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105191
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个纯属yumcli的BUG啊
<pityonline> euroford: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105192
<euroford> pityonline: 看到了
<pityonline> euroford: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i105192 720p 的 EDID 大图
<euroford> pityonline: 你在Linux下面吗？
<pityonline> euroford: 总之一个是 720p 的，另一个是 1080p 的
<pityonline> euroford: 现在是
<euroford> pityonline: 装NV商业驱动吧
<euroford> ubuntu的仓库里就有
<pityonline> euroford: 付费的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..
<Jagdwurst> =
<Jagdwurst> ?
<euroford> pityonline: 驱动还能要钱？
<euroford> 在买卡的时候付过了，哈哈
<pityonline> euroford: nv 商业驱动叫什么名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ cuda??
<YeLee> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> YeLee, 好  ㍨ 
<pityonline> euroford: 没弄明白nv商业驱动是怎么回事儿，我是在官网下载的 for linux 版本
<euroford> 最好是从ubuntu的仓库中装deb包
<euroford> 省事
<euroford> 不然，你可要仔细阅读安装说明，很多人都是不看，结果黑屏，只能重装系统了
<pityonline> euroford: 您能提示下名字吗？
<bluebird> 怎么将写好的程序放到实际的 android 机器上去跑呀，刚开始接触 android development.
<CyrusYzGTt> nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig kmod-nvidia akmod-nvidia
<euroford> pityonline: 你现在执行xrandr -q，什么输出？
<euroford> pityonline: 你是什么系统？如果是ubuntu，直接执行jockey-gtk就OK了
<pityonline> euroford: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105193
<wxp881025> 有搞单片机的么
<euroford> pityonline: 这个是你本子的，还请将投影仪插上
<pityonline> euroford: 那个受限驱动早装了，装的是 post-release updates
<pityonline> euroford: 要输出后再搜索驱动吗？
<euroford> pityonline: 寿险驱动就是商业驱动了
<euroford> 如果你能看到GUI，就说明驱动工作正常了
<euroford> pityonline: 执行nvidia-settings
<pityonline> euroford: 当然能看到，我早装了
<pityonline> euroford: 一直用 nvidia-settings 啊
<euroford> 里面可以探到第二个投影仪的
<euroford> nvidia-settings里面有获取EDID的功能啊
<pityonline> euroford: 可以看到
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img.265g.com/userup/1111/201111111440219324.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69340cddgw1dn4k2onritj.jpg
<euroford> 你在nvidia-settings中看到几个监视器？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://img.265g.com/userup/1111/201111111440214387.jpg
<pityonline> euroford: 两个，一个笔记本的，一个投影机的
<pityonline> euroford: 获取的 edid 只是代码的
<pityonline> euroford: 机器才能读懂，人读不懂
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dn4d6vqgguj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: ...你上班都看无聊图的?
<caleb-> pityonline: 一直纠结 nvidia-settings 有毛用啊
<caleb-> pityonline: 去看 xorg.conf
<roylez> adam8157: 废话，我是主席
<Gneod> ……
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/holman/spark
 * pityonline 拜主席……
 * Gneod 拜主席…
 * adam8157 http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/11/flex-adandoned 当年这个东西差点弄死我
<pityonline> caleb-: 我主要是想证明 NV 的 Linux 驱动残缺
<adam8157> pityonline: 拜P姐
<caleb-> pityonline: 你没搞明白驱动这玩意儿是啥
<pityonline> caleb-: 没明白
<caleb-> pityonline: 嗯，去念书
<pityonline> caleb-: 干活儿了……
<caleb-> pityonline: 不同 OS 的 driver 不能直接类比
<caleb-> pityonline: 权限/功能 都不同
<adam8157> roylez: 今天一天困的要死
<roylez> adam8157: spark不错
<roylez> adam8157: 我7个项目，毫无压力看无聊图
<adam8157> roylez: 今天开会太多...
<pityonline> caleb-: 嗯
<euroford> pityonline: apt-get install read-edid
<euroford> pityonline: 这个是解码edid的软件
<caleb-> 话说这年头流行把 硬件该做的事扔到 firmware 做，把 firmware 该做的事扔到 driver 做，把 driver 该做的事扔到 userspace app 做
<euroford> pityonline: 你在nvidia-settings中获取EDID之后，用parse-edid edid.bin解码，看看里面有几个分辨率？
<pityonline> euroford: 我以前好像装过 read-edid
<euroford> pityonline: 这个才是真正写在监视器flash中的EDID
<euroford> pityonline: 等着你的结果
<pityonline> euroford: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105198
<pityonline> euroford: 只有两个
<euroford> pityonline: 这才是真实的EDID，MS给的是经过驱动加工的EDID
<euroford> pityonline: 128byte的edid肯定写不下，那么多的数据的
<pityonline> euroford: 那在 windows 中读出来的分辨率其它的都不是真实的了？
<hamo> adam8157: 你有没有感觉办公室很热？
<adam8157> hamo: 没啥感觉
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我都快热死了...
<adam8157> hamo: 我就是困得睁不开眼睛
<euroford> hamo: 太热了
<caleb-> 两个好基友在同一办公室里？
<euroford> caleb-: 他俩都是F友
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 猫有希望吗？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 猫?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: supercat
<cfy> adam8157: .
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 哦 实习那个哈
<cfy> adam8157: 还没下班啊
<cfy> roylez: 挂机主席
<cfy> Kandu: 好无聊啊，好无聊啊
 * hamo 又热又无聊...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: pm了
<adam8157> cfy: 细阿
<adam8157> cfy: 你成天不上课的么
<cfy> adam8157: 是啊，不上课的。
<hamo> cfy: 还是学生？
<cfy> hamo: 嗯。
<cfy> hamo: 你也是？
<hamo> cfy: so this...
<hamo> cfy: 你果然比我闲多了..
<cfy> hamo: 哪里哪里
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/184150
<iGoogle> cfy: 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 找我啥事
<iGoogle> my $img = Cairo::ImageSurface->create_from_png ('/usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-large.png');
<iGoogle> $cr->set_source_surface($img,($width-$img->get_width)/2,($height-$img->get_height)/2);
<iGoogle> $cr->paint;
<hoxily> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<iGoogle> 没事，你懒鬼，叫你的时候，不出来。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 昨晚都断网了。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不我下次收到，打你电话？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e
<cfy> adam8157: 那你得多老啊。。。
 * cfy ee可是有孩子的南宁啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 好无聊啊，好无聊啊
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=353770&p=2551108#p2551108 
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 执行有惊喜
<iGoogle> 你试试这
 * adam8157 我想在内网架一个流媒体服务器, shuffle我的收藏
<hamo> adam8157: 那还不赶紧..
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，电影给我..
<cfy> adam8157: 内网。。。。
<cfy> hamo: 又个redhat的
<adam8157> hamo: ftp://10.66.13.98
<cfy> adam8157: 球代理
<iGoogle> adam8157: .. 那赶紧。有片子没。
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。测试没
 * adam8157 我的收藏指的是100+张摇滚专辑
<pityonline> adam8157: 是不是我也能蹭啊？
<cfy> iGoogle: 没？需要测试？我试试
<adam8157> pityonline: 我准备过几天去找ggarlic拷专辑的
<adam8157> pityonline: 他超多摇滚
<pityonline> adam8157: 看他豆瓣上就知道了
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有任何效果嘛
<iGoogle> 其实不要。只是好玩的。今天搞定了桌面，却忘记了画桌面的代码。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 除了一个.
<pityonline> adam8157: 同求超多摇滚
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥ping不通..
<BluebirdShao> yeah, I can run my first android application on my HTC Desire.
<iGoogle> cfy: 才不会吧。你rp这么差
<iGoogle> 没字体？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。。。。
<iGoogle> 你换图片吧。那函数
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: congrats
<hamo> adam8157: 你看看10.66.12.251能通不？
<adam8157> hamo: 等等 可能升级16出的问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了不用了。
<iGoogle> 1楼的那函数
<iGoogle> 试试
<pityonline> hamo: 是内网的吧
<BluebirdShao> and it show me : Hello, Android.
<hamo> pityonline: 我跟他一个内网...
<pityonline> hamo: 啊哦
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: lol
<imtxc> 宿主机不能访问VirtualBox 里面的系统么，
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了，我写common lisp去了,
<iGoogle> hamo: 你要是不放出端口，就踢了你。
<iGoogle> 。。rp 
<adam8157> hamo: systemd的东西在哪
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道..讨厌这个东西..
<cfy> iGoogle: 装 ucblogo
<caleb-> systemd--
<iGoogle> ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后让崽崽学习logo
<caleb-> systemd 那 author 搞出来的没一个好东西
<cfy> iGoogle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_(programming_language)
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: Logo (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> hamo: http://10.66.13.98:8000
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ systemctl 我也只會啓動關閉 重啓服務
<iGoogle> 啥时代的。以前那乌龟？
<adam8157> hamo: ftp 也好了
<adam8157> hamo: http://ask.fedoraproject.org/question/242/unable-to-start-vsftpd-on-fedora-16
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Unable to start vsftpd on Fedora 16 - Ask Fedora: Community Knowledge Base and Support Forum
<hamo> adam8157: 我还是ping不通..
<hamo> GNUdog|work: ping.
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么让外网用户访问我的内网http?
<cfy> Kandu: 我在看ssh -R怎么做
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 那我研究出来给你看看
<Kandu> cfy: 好啊
<hamo> cfy: 给外面个tunnel或者vpn就可以了么..
 * Kandu 睡覺去 bye 各位
<pityonline> adam8157: 20 号你也去清华吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: 要去
<hamo> adam8157: pityonline 啥活动
<adam8157> pityonline: 最好把ggarlic也叫上...盗版交流会
<adam8157> hamo: 小娃娃打听啥 哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: that's what i'm thinking....
<adam8157> pityonline: 握手
<pityonline> adam8157: 我努力争取去一趟，嘿嘿
<adam8157> pityonline: 还争取...莫非加班?
<pityonline> adam8157: 加班都加在晚上了
<adam8157> pityonline: 可怜
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉我网卡和硬盘都快受不了了..
<pityonline> adam8157: 除非搬家，我们喊搬家喊好久了
<adam8157> hamo: 60MB/s上传中
<CyrusYzGTt>   1 64.245.32.42
<CyrusYzGTt>       1 213.150.62.180
<adam8157> pityonline: 去三里屯?
<CyrusYzGTt> 這兩個混蛋很快，，整天攻擊本尊的機器網絡，，幫我報仇
<CyrusYzGTt> 這兩個混蛋很壞，，整天攻擊本尊的機器網絡，，幫我報仇
<adam8157> hamo: 主要是我移动硬盘瓶颈
<pityonline> adam8157: 是
<pityonline> adam8157: 上周就喊上周末搬了，这周又喊这周末
<CyrusYzGTt> .. MB/s ..我這裏才 KB/s
<adam8157> pityonline: 搬次家烦得很
<pityonline> adam8157: 就冲他们这么喊来喊去的我都烦了
<pityonline> adam8157: ggarlic 在交大上学了是吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> adam8157: 我说老见他在那儿 checkin 呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 那就周末一起支持盗版去吧，哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 你喊上他啊
<adam8157> pityonline:  嗯 这就问他
<snugglecat> 朝鲜的网页 http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 《우리 민족끼리》
<pityonline> adam8157: good lol
<hamo> snugglecat: 这还是个银行？
<snugglecat> 银行？？？？
<cfy> hamo: 怎么tunnel?
<cfy> hamo: 我想让外网的电脑访问我内网的http服务
<cfy> hamo: 有台外网的服务器可以中转
<hamo> snugglecat: 你看底下那邮箱silibank
<hamo> cfy: 做个反向代理就行..
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> hamo: 可以关http了么
<snugglecat> 看不懂
<hamo> adam8157: 关吧..
<hamo> adam8157: 要开路了？
<adam8157> hamo: 准备 困的很 去趟物美
<hamo> cfy: 去google一下反向代理..很简单的..
<cfy> hamo: 有个程序在监听127.0.0.1 4242端口
<cfy> hamo: 如何转到外部去？
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<cfy> hamo: 嗯，我看了，试试
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ iptable或者 ifconfig 至於詳情 man之
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 最好不要iptable，我不想root
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦，， 那就只能 ，，遠程鏈接，，用當前用戶貌似可以，，比如 chrome v15的哪個
<hamo_gone> adam8157: 走不？
<hamo_gone> adam8157: 我去中关村南坐车..
<adam8157> hamo_gone: 揍
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇 mplayer用到 /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so
<pityonline> c
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 为了适应各种字幕的编码吧
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..可是，我只是在聽 網絡電臺。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 啥命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..很簡單  mplayer mms://ting.mop.com/mopradio
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 然後用 lsof | grep mplayer
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 要这么看，用到的东西可真挺多了
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 也是，，不過，，這樣還是看出來，， 依賴還真多
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 它要获取电台名称等一些信息，有的用的编码不一样
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 哦，， 爲什麼本地的就是亂碼。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 本地的什么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu分区时只能分两个区,请高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353817 我电脑有win7的.250G的盘共分成了1个主分区和5个逻辑分区.最后一个(I:)盘有23G,准备装Ubuntu 11.10的.之前的我盘的情况.我在装Ubuntu分区时划分了个/和/sawp之后还在再分一个/home,但却发现剩余的那些空间显示"不可用",分不了区了(就 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. mp3
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: mp3 idv3 信息好多是在 windows 下填的，和 ubuntu 默认用的编码不一样呗
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 哦，， 不過 ee的哪個去除腳本，沒用的，，去不了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 不是有个 mutagen 之类的东西吗？用那个跑一遍歌曲目录就行啦
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，，明天試試
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: python-mutagen 源里就有
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..我看看，，
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 木有
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E8%A7%A3%E5%86%B3%E6%96%87%E4%BB%B6%E5%90%8Dmp3%E6%A0%87%E7%AD%BE%E5%92%8C%E6%96%87%E6%9C%AC%E6%96%87%E4%BB%B6%E5%86%85%E5%AE%B9%E7%9A%84%E4%B9%B1%E7%A0%81%E9%97%AE%E9%A2%98
<^k^> pityonline ⇪ ti: 解决文件名mp3标签和文本文件内容的乱码问题 - Ubuntu中文
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 謝了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<zdc> 朋友们come up and google me some time.是什么意思啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 用 easytag 比较麻烦，因为转完后到 windows 里又乱码了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 好像 mutagen 也是
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 我的M$，，基本用來玩遊戲，和升級 bios
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: nice
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 雖然linux有 flashrom 可是，，看不懂，，也不知道能不能用
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我也装过，怕刷坏了，没敢试，还是在xp下刷的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 如果有詳細的文檔就好了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，中文的。。
<cfy> 哈哈搞定了
<cfy> Kandu: netcat可以搞定
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 当时挺着急的，在xp下搞定后就没研究
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 好吧，，我是用 winflash刷的，，有產商保證，，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 是厂商指定的软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，，ASUS額
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ,,筆電
<mao> mount --rbind /dev/  anotherdir之后，怎么再把它给卸载掉啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ unmount /dev/name
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢，我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ sudo
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: ==！，这个自然知道啦
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 你的 xiong 胸呢？？
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 汗！又问这个了，说实话我真不认识，要是有个mao和有个xiong,请相信那是另外一个人
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 有时候我登录irc的时候会提醒mao这个昵称已经被用了
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我估计你说的是那人
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不是，，我說的是 xiong這個nick
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我没听说过xiong 啊
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 看来我的起个复杂点的nick了，要不然老是被误会
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ... 好吧，， 如果有此 妖物出現，， 本尊截圖
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 毛，， 
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想看看那人是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 给我发图片了？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 還木有遇到，， 
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 慢慢找，我也想看看那两个妖孽是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 走了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教为什么有时候在键盘快捷键中定义的命令执行不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353825 比如我想在键盘快捷键那里自己增加一个快捷键，MOD4+j去执行如下的命令 scrot -bs -q 100 '/home/wxuyec/%T.png' -e 'eog $f' 但是当我按下MOD4+j的时候，没有反应，那个命令没有执行。 即使我将那个命令写成一个shell脚本文件 ...
<Kamea> 不喜欢FaceBook
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 本尊也不喜歡
<Guest52691> iGoogle: http://machinelife.org:4242/cfy-share/绿灯侠_Green.Lantern_2011_BD.rmvb
<^k^> Guest52691 ⇪ t: Index of /cfy-share/
<cfy> 有木有
<Evanescence> 我知道问这问题有点傻,但是我大多在这里潜水,其他地方不知道,问题是: windows下有什么游戏和植物大战僵尸 差不多的?
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你的窝的名字是什么在FaceBook上？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 嗯，， 有，，不過很久木有上去，， 匿名組織天說這個月發動對 f8的攻擊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 嗯，， 有，，不過很久木有上去，， 匿名組織說這個月發動對 f8的攻擊
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我在F8上搜索Sasha Grey竟然出来了艺术家，原来Sasha是个艺术家，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ sasha是什麼？？可以吃麼？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 苍老师可以吃，而且还很好吃
<iGoogle> cfy: 不是看过的？动画的那？国语？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 苍老师要携带她的同僚去香港啦
<iGoogle> 限速太大了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你在下载么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 哦，， 給我贊助，，幫我吧簽證也搞定，， 
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是，电影，真人的
<cfy> iGoogle: 100k/bs啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 木有办法的。我的上传限制了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 我去，， 好奇怪，， 去香港要簽證，， 天朝P民的悲哀
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要的话，我传vps好了
<caleb-> 苍井老师到香港拍片？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我现在是反向代理的。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似西藏啥的也要
<cfy> iGoogle: 现在不是vps,是vps代理，所以慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..嗯嗯，， 好可憐啊，， 
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<iGoogle> 下次转115
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你在广府，去香港还不很简单，不是有直通车吗
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你停吧，我去传vps上，你要的话
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我上传麻烦啊，115
<iGoogle> 3h20
<iGoogle> 直接网页传的
<cfy> iGoogle: 而且我也要断网了。。。。22:30...
<Kamea> caleb-: 给俺能看4K的YouTube SSH
<iGoogle> 那我停了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 寡人都現在還木有 護照
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 本尊也没有
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 寡人是天朝廣府P民。。 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 本尊知道，
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 你是 天府P民？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 原来f8上的都是山寨货，找了好几个明星，发现都是山寨的，俺上去可是要看漂亮妹妹的图片的，日，f8骗俺
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 還不如去 海盜灣的圖片服務
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 地址？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ google之
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  由於 ISP的原因，很難上來，，請 facebook 理解.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ???
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  我很想学习如何配置与使用，vps(n)与ssh，on my Fedora 12
<iGoogle> 广佬？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的不是道家，干吗还 般若波罗密多心经 观自在菩萨，行深般若波罗蜜多时，照见五蕴皆空，度一切苦厄。舍利子，色不异空，空不异色，色即是空，空即是色。受想行识，亦复如是。舍利子，是诸法空相，不生
<oooo> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯嗯，，是本尊的窩，，親愛的ee，，你終於關注寡人了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ....你是个伪道士
<iGoogle> 蛮夷
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 亲爱的？。。。。
<oooo> ;D
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 。。 一樣都是玄門大道
<Kamea> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%B5%B7%E7%9B%9C%E7%81%A3
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ t: 海盜灣 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 俺一上海盗湾，他提示我是youtube winner! 要送我ipad2
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 廣告，，
<jyfl987> igoogle 湖南的说别人蛮夷 额 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  Katy Perry画完妆后蛮好看的，嘻嘻
<cfy> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ Katy Perry ??? 誰來的？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98WtmW-lfeE
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
<dumb1224> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 壞淫。。 寡人現在木有 代理
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，百通的合箱似乎挺黑呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 不懂什么叫合箱
<Kandu> cfy: 說說
<roylez_> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是一起邮回来?
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么黑了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/66266
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ ti: 【MV】Teenage Dream-Katy Perry (凯蒂·佩里)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win7下用wubi装的ubuntu11.10能自动获取ip,但无法上网，求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353830 如题，win7能正常上网，ubuntu老是上不了，换了11.04版本的也不能上，能自动获取ip地址，手动填写ip，网关，子网掩码和DNS地址也不能上，装了有5，6次了，网上也没搜到能用的方法，求知道 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哪個鏈接聲音好少，，都 300%了
<roylez_> adam8157: 1.3LB的冲锋衣 + 1LB的衬衣，给我算4.5LB
<adam8157> roylez_: lb是镑?
<roylez_> adam8157: 很多人抱怨呢。有些人干脆用同舟了
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去...这么狠
<roylez_> adam8157: 我得买个电熨斗，穿酒店熨过的衣服舒服了就看不惯洗衣机洗的了
<caleb-> 百年修得邮合箱
<caleb-> roylez_: 叫女秘书熨
<adam8157> roylez_: 矮油 我还在买凡客呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你就一土鳖命
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<CyrusYzGTt> .. o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 叫你捱鼬
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/300108
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ ti: 【MV】The One That Got Away-Katy Perry (凯蒂·佩里)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不看，， 那女的不好看
<oooo> 至今没有网购的经历，是不是更土阿
<caleb-> oooo: 表示你住在大城市
<oooo> caleb-: 不是阿
<crazypig> 我也没网购过。唉，人生不完整。。。
<oooo> crazypig: 握手吧
<crazypig> oooo: 握手～
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人只網購過 3次，，從 剛接觸網絡到現在。。
<adam8157> roylez_: http://item.vancl.com/0030910.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 优质磨砂牛皮休闲鞋（简约款）-VANCL 凡客诚品 
 * caleb- 只有实体买不到的才网购
 * caleb- 只有实体店买不到的才网购
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 你有这么孤单么，都自称寡人额
<oooo> 说明是个宅南哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 我凡客的东西买了几次都很失望，再也不买了
<CyrusYzGTt> oooo§ 都加冠已有五載了，。 還是 孤獨的
<oooo> CyrusYzGTt: 真的假的？
<crazypig> 这里宅男一大堆吧！
<oooo> 默认都是
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 話說 很討厭 凡客的廣告，， 擋住字幕了
<CyrusYzGTt> oooo§ 嗯嗯，， 真的
<roylez_> caleb-: ...
 * tenzu 主席万岁!
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪增肥
<oooo> tenzu: 也在SG？
<tenzu> oooo: 嗯嗯
<tenzu> roylez_: 你真身掉了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 你又登录上去了啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 远程做了什么见不得人的事儿?
<roylez_> tenzu: 公司的破网...
<roylez_> tenzu: 吓我去看，nnnd
<tenzu> roylez_: 第一次看到真身掉线
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授
<roylez> tenzu: nnnnnd
<tenzu> adam8157: 不要逼我叫你那啥君
<roylez> 掉线ip都换了
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 矮油...
<CyrusYzGTt> localhost.localdomain:57729->93-32-188-111.ip34.fastwebnet.it:oms (SYN_SENT)
<Kamea> adam8157: char c[]; c++是错的？
<CyrusYzGTt> >115.156.212.64:12967 (SYN_SENT)
<adam8157> Kamea: 
<Kamea> adam8157: 是错的嘛？
<adam8157> Kamea: 恩 没赋值当然错了
<namoamitabuddha> 我升级gnome后~/.gtkrc-2.0似乎不奏效了
<Kamea> adam8157: char c[]="hi";for (;*c!='\0';c++) printf("%c",*c);错在哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antu | grep SYN | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | more
<namoamitabuddha> Kamea: 能c++? char c[]定义的c是常量指针吧?
<adam8157> Kamea: 没感觉错...
<tenzu> tenzu_: test
<adam8157> Kamea: 虽然你的用法很残忍
<tenzu> tenzu_: test again
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu_> tenzu: roger
<Kamea> adam8157: lvalue required as increment operand
<bluezd> c++ 不行吧，需要有指针指向吧
<Kamea> snugglecat: 。。。
 * adam8157 不懂C++
<Kamea> snugglecat: 忍者猫，在吗
<namoamitabuddha> Kamea: char *s = c;
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 只是他定义的变量名字叫做c罢了, 或者说++c;
<adam8157> - -!
<Kamea> namoamitabuddha: 所以c[]中c并不是指针？
<adam8157> Kamea: 数组是数组 指针是指针
<adam8157> Kamea: 虽然很多相通
<tenzu> tenzu_: test again *2
<Kamea> adam8157: 所以 c++是错的？
<adam8157> Kamea: 报什么错么?
<adam8157> Kamea: 啥编译器
<adam8157> Kamea: 你的代码全贴出来了?
<bluezd> 需要有个指针指向 c 才可以 ++
<Kamea> adam8157:  lvalue required as increment operand
<namoamitabuddha> Kamea: 不能对他做++c的操作, 因为c相当于是一个const char *
<Kamea> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739128/
<Kamea> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<adam8157> Kamea: 你咋成天搞这些
<Kamea> adam8157: 因为俺是初学者
<Kamea> adam8157: 不懂，so...
<adam8157> Kamea: 初学者就先学好基础的啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法有线联网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353834 前几天用都还好好的，今天上网突然就不能有线联网了。。。但在win7下可以，应该不是网卡的问题。。。今天我只是在机子上装了个VMware。。。应该没什么影响吧。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rockleeljm — 2011-11-15 20:27 
<namoamitabuddha> Kamea: 看The C Programming Language
<Kamea> namoamitabuddha: 加个*p就搞定了，哈哈 p=c;for (;*p!='\0';p++) printf("%c",*p);
<tenzu> tenzu_: 测试
<roylez_> tenzu: tenzu尾巴呢？
<zlszk> 怎么转换chm文件的编码呢？
<Kamea> namoamitabuddha:char c[]="hi"; for (;*c!='\0';) printf("%c",*c+1);为什么不停显示i?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 應該說，限制相當於一個 char * const
<tenzu> roy
<tenzu> roylez_: 想弄irssi的notify来着, 然后码盲压力太大, 又关掉了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 还真有botus小盆宇
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 了解gtkrc么
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不了解
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 几乎被这个忽悠过去了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261478/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【几何帝】所有三角形都是等腰三角形 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 翻譯 'd recommend skipping the grub2-install portion since your original grub installation will still be present after the upgrade. If your server has EFI (not BIOS), don't use grub2 yet. Keep an eye on the previously mentioned documentation page to see if the problems get ironed out between grub2 and EFI.
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，看看？
<tenzu> roylez_: 哈哈, 我看过, 而且听了一遍就知道哪儿错了
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然用边边角这种东西想蒙混过关
<roylez_> tenzu: 蛋蛋可能不知道，他笨蛋
<tenzu> roylez_: 233
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SysVinit to Systemd Cheatsheet - FedoraProject
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关闭屏幕再打开arch直接僵死，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353839 电脑是联想，Fn+F2快捷键关闭屏幕电源，我关闭再打开鼠标和键盘就没有响应了 ，只能断电重启了……有人遇到同样问题么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccgo8 — 2011-11-15 20:50 
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261599/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 牙买加飞人保特你只是
<Kamea> char c[]="hi";printf("%c",(*c)+1); result: i
<tenzu> roylez_: 正在缓冲, 21Kbps
<tenzu> ...
<Kamea> char c[]="hi";printf("%c",*c+1); result: i
<LiMou_Coding> Kamea, try c[]="ha"
<Kamea> char c[]="hi";printf("%c",*(c+1)); result: i
<Kamea> ;P
<mao> char c[]="hi";printf("%c",*c+1); result: i，这个能编译通过吗
<Kamea> mao: 能
<LiMou_Coding> *c = 'h'
<LiMou_Coding> 'i'-'h' = 1
<mao> Kamea: 对对，不好意思，我看错了
<mao> *c=h
<LiMou_Coding> 察看他们的asic码直
<mao> h+1=i
<mao> 这样的题太蛋疼了
<LiMou_Coding> 我不知道  Kamea 是什么意思 虽然结果一样 但是*c+1和*(c+1)是2个完全不同的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261364/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 光头牛人达米安沃尔特斯2011最新跑酷 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> Kamea, 怎么了
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259861/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 这哥们原来喜欢摸这个地方 - AcFun.tv
<Ein-lion> …
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac21305/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【我X】200多个女朋友啊！！！ - AcFun.tv
<mao> LiMou_Coding: 估计就是一个小小的把戏吧
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 你把这哥们的扣扣聊天记录找到交给我，换永久op
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 继续linux（一） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353842 关于linux，其实是相当的 痛并甜蜜着 的事情。 以前知道linux是因为觉得它很传奇。 但是尽管是从电路到单片机，到写程序，却一直没有linux. 没想到上班后就碰上了linux+ARM 硬着头皮，结果除了写了几个通信程序，啥都不会。 后来，这一个多月， ...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 我要是有...早自己收藏了...
<lotutu> 请教一个C语言的问题，不知道定义数组的时候能不能用变量当作下标，这里有我的一个测试，不理解 http://paste.ubuntu.com/739155/
<mao> lotutu: 定义的时候应该不能吧
<mao> lotutu: 要不然编译器不知道分配多少内存
<lotutu> mao: 以前学c的时候用vc不行，可是我用gcc的能运行
<lotutu> mao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739155/
<mao> lotutu: 还真没试过
<lotutu> 可是不能sizeof
<Kandu> lotutu: c99 的 variable-length array
<mao> lotutu: 第一个程序你能编译通过估计有点偶然
<Freebuilder> 繁体里面是不是没有“”这样的引号的？
<Freebuilder> 人家都用「」？
<mao> lotutu: 因为x没有初始化，它的值可能是正的也可能是负的
<CyrusYzGTt> “”
<CyrusYzGTt> 「」
<mao> lotutu: 假如是负的估计就不能运行了
<roylez_> adam8157: 墙外的世界就是好啊 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac226842/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 天气预报在哪里？！我只看到萌妹子！！ - AcFun.tv
<LiMou_Coding> 当你声明数组的时候 标准是下标是编译时 已经知道直的. int x 是局部变量 没有正确初始化的
<LiMou_Coding> 你用static int x; 就不会报为初始化的错误
<lotutu> mao: 我用Visual C++ 2010 测试，没有编译通过。 我同学的ubuntu 10.04 和我的 ubuntu 11.10 都编译运行没有问题
<mao> lotutu: 如果x是负的，调试是会出现Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.的错误提示，SIGSEGV的意义是无效的内存引用
<mao> lotutu: 你调试一下，在int x；这个语句这设一个断点，然后看看x的值是多少
<lotutu> mao: 我用int x=-1; int arr[x]; 其余不变，依然没有问题
<lotutu> mao: 0
<jadeity> opera 能去掉标题栏吗？
<zlszk> 在kernel.org下载2.6.38-12-generic 2.6.38只到2.6.38.8 该下哪个呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.1-1.fc16.x86_64
<lotutu> mao: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Variable-Length.html  刚找到的一个解释
<^k^> lotutu ⇪ t: Variable Length - Using the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC)
<mao> lotutu: 真的是超出我的理解范围了
<lotutu> mao: 谢谢，我撤了，bye
<grxixi>  大家好
<grxixi> 现在Gtalk不能用了？
<^k^> grxixi, 好  ㍭ 
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<grxixi> 没人说话啊
<grxixi> 都在挂机吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 根本搞不动gnome3怎么配置
<grxixi> 你想配置什么？
<ScarletWolf> grxixi, 跑了。。。
<grxixi> ?
<grxixi> :-)
<grxixi> 有人在吗
<grxixi> 请教个问题
<ScarletWolf> grxixi, 什么问题？直接说
<ScarletWolf> grxixi, 有人会的话，会回答的
<cfy> 说
<grxixi> 我用pidgin无法登录ICQ，总是提示 您连接和断开得太频繁。请等十分钟，然后再试一次。如果您继续重试，您等的时间可能会更长
<ScarletWolf> grxixi, ICQ。。。真没用过
<Patrick_DJ> icq我也上不去
<Patrick_DJ> 今天刚好试了下
<Patrick_DJ> 不过我用的是empathy，系统自带的。
<grxixi> ScarletWolf: 你用什么聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ 是不是端口不對
<grxixi> CyrusYzGTt: 我看下
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ 我在 pidgin上也用 icq和 msn ,,不過，，msn貌似不知道爲什麼在linux上被盜號了
<Patrick_DJ> ...
<grxixi> CyrusYzGTt: MSN还有人盗？
<Kamea> 讨厌改变,改变之后发现还不如以前
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ ,, 嗯嗯，，我現在等待 重置密碼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ 可能我發表的言論被當真的，，就這樣了，， 很高興。。
<grxixi> CyrusYzGTt: 我ICQ端口号为5190
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ ,, 選擇 需要加密
<CyrusYzGTt> grxixi§ 如果上面的不行就選擇 可能需要加密
<Kamea> 今天剪了发,买了一只洁面乳,昨晚用洗发水洗了头,这些改变原来都是错的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 被飛了？？
<Kamea> 一切的错都要追溯到第一个错,如果不是第一个错,也就没后面的事了,第一个错源自改变
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 修改量子信息
<oooo> 量子。。。。
<grxixi> 还是不行
<oooo> 好高端
<CyrusYzGTt> oooo§ 瞎說的，，不要當真，，小說看多了
<Kamea> 以前都用香皂洗头,昨晚闲得蛋疼用飘柔洗了头,导致今天的发型那叫一个衰,于是剪了发,发型更衰了.
<oooo> 那今天再用香皂就可以洗回来的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 用海飛絲吧，， 在進化危機裏可以消滅一種外星集團
<Kamea> 一直用香皂洗脸,今天闲得蛋疼逛超市买了支东洋之花洁面乳,现在用它洗完脸后,脸上热热的,感觉在出油,感觉不舒服,
 * Kamea 改变是错误的开始
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌改变
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 你身體粒子的震盪也會給你的人生帶來改變
<oooo> Kamea: 你今天为什么做奇怪的举动
<oooo> Kamea: 照平常过就好了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌日出日落,讨厌变化的天气,讨厌变化的体重,讨厌变化的友情,讨厌一直变化的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ，，不會連自己也討厭吧
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 也讨厌现在的自己
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 好吧，， 本尊命令汝 坐化
 * Zypeh 涅磐重生了……
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<grxixi> linux下怎么翻墙
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 活到死,也是变化,我既然讨厌变化,你认为我会作化吗?我既然来到了这个令人讨厌的不停地变化的世界,就没打算回去
<grxixi> 我这里上不去facebook
<Zypeh> grxixi, 现在人们都玩g+了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不動，就不會引起 量子態的改變，， 
<grxixi> Zypeh: g+是什么啊
<ScarletWolf> grxixi, Google Plus
<grxixi> ScarletWolf: 能详细些吗？
<Zypeh> grxixi,  ls 正解
<Zypeh> grxixi,  google + ，社交平台
<grxixi> 这是个被限制到
<grxixi> 大陆又是不能访问
<grxixi> 有什么办法吗‘
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 道友
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: K
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 道兄
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ L
<Kamea> lainme: 道兄,好
<lainme> Kamea: 我们的道可能不同
<CyrusYzGTt> 道兄 ，是不帶性別的，只是對於尊長的稱呼
<cloudy> 三千大道，尽归于一
<CyrusYzGTt> 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<Kamea> lainme: 闻道有先后,术业有专攻,称一句道兄也不为过
<lainme> Kamea: 恩
<Kamea> lainme: 不知道兄从何处而来,去往何处
<dumb1224> 从东土来
<dumb1224> 错了唐僧不信道 : p
<cloudy> 佛本是道
<Kamea> 大道面前,一切皆虚妄啊!
 * dumb1224 膜拜众仙
 * CyrusYzGTt 討厭穿越，， 討厭異能，， 每次做夢都知道自己在做夢，，就偏偏起不來
<Kamea> 李伯阳竹简何在
 * pocoyo 我穿越来蜀山了？!
<CyrusYzGTt> 不在，現存皆爲善本
<cloudy> 男人就要对自己狠一点
<Kamea> 风本想吹落树上的枯叶,却没想越吹越高,如果没有风的话,枯叶终究是要落下的,可是风是不愿停的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又在 布道 么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。 是 Kamea 引起的，，
<snugglecat> Kamea, 干嘛呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不去挑逗玲音姐???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 滾
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> wolftankk§ 坦克狼？？
<snugglecat> 这里狼好多啊
<Kamea> snugglecat: 青年少女变异忍者神龟猫
<Zypeh> ：D
<Kamea> lainme: 原来道兄的名字为铃音
<lainme> Kamea: lainme。lain=铃音
<pocoyo> lainme: 不是谎言吗
<dumb1224> 兄好cyberpunk这一口
<snugglecat> ：）
<lainme> pocoyo: 可以是。但不是
<snugglecat> 中国真的要建局域网了
<grxixi> 终于能用G+了
<pocoyo> sunwilston: 这你都知道？
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄,今天天气如何?
<lainme> Kamea: 很好
<pocoyo> Kamea: 那叫美女 
<grxixi> 谁用着G+呢
<grxixi> 加我一个被
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 11.04安装firefox 总是不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353860 最近想在 自己的vps 上安装火狐，但是看了相关的教程，尝试安装，总是装不上，在网上查到的安装方法： Ubuntu 用户安装 火狐 5.0(Firefox 5.0 正式版) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 狐火 6.0 ...
<Kamea> snugglecat: char c[]="hi";c++;原来是错的
<pocoyo> grxixi: 没帐号怎么加？
<grxixi> 77188868qq@gmail.com
<grxixi> pocoyo: :-)
<snugglecat> Kamea, 怎么错了
<Kamea> snugglecat: const char *c
<snugglecat> 哦
<pocoyo> grxixi: 不知道怎么加。
<grxixi> pocoyo: 你把你到Gmail发下
<grxixi> 我加你
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 道友,在做何
<pocoyo> grxixi: 还是我加你。你给我说怎么加。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 看小說，， 
<grxixi> pocoyo: 我也不知道啊，我只能试下:)
<pocoyo> grxixi: 加过了。
<grxixi> G+太厉害了，我发现达赖栏
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄,用什么洁面乳
<grxixi> pocoyo: 我还没有收到
<Patrick_DJ> 如何快速地清除当前正在输入的命令？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=353862
<^k^> Patrick_DJ ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何快速地清除当前正在输入的命令？
<Patrick_DJ> 原来是自动的。
 * pocoyo 看见太监我就想吐
<pocoyo> Patrick_DJ: Ctrl+a 再回来啊 Ctrl +k 
<pocoyo> Patrick_DJ: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/bash-shortcuts.html
<alvin_rxg> c + c..
<alvin_rxg> 多累啊，还不如直接 c-c
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: V5.
<Patrick_DJ> 收到。
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席下划线，在不？
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> roylez: ?
<Kamea> happyaron: Happy兄,好
<happyaron> Kamea: hi
<billlee> 求能支持GB2312的ftp客户端
<alvin_rxg> billlee: 都支持的啊
<billlee> ftp命令不支持，gftp用GB2312后内存泄漏到oom killer都出来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> filezilla
<alvin_rxg> term => gbk => ftp
<billlee> alvin_rxg, 能说详细一点吗？gbk 这步怎么弄？
 * knownbad @@~
<tonghuix> ^k^: 嘿嘿
<^k^> tonghuix, 别紧张。  ㍙ 
<ofan> yoooooo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 笔记本到了
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么样
<gebjgd> ofan: 挺好
<gebjgd> ofan: 还在用meego
<gebjgd> ofan: x101h好轻
<ofan> gebjgd: 慢不慢
<gebjgd> 很薄
<gebjgd> ofan: 不慢
<gebjgd> ofan: meego都刷刷的
<ofan> gebjgd: 看个视频试试
<gebjgd> ofan: 看视频显然没有问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 上youtube看720p
<gebjgd> ofan: 我2004年的破本子都能看1080的高清
<gebjgd> 但是meego不爽
<ofan> 我想搞x120e
<ofan> 等thanks giving
<gebjgd> ofan: 太故
<gebjgd> ofan: 太贵了。另外不是上网本
<gebjgd> meego竟然有zypper .....
<ofan> gebjgd: 是上网本
<gebjgd> meego 太次了
<gebjgd> 直接上arch
<alvin_rxg> 画壁 看得蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国 对 荷兰，没看么？
<alvin_rxg> 第二球太假了！
<alvin_rxg> 守门员都没反应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: no
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: already over?
<alvin_rxg> 半场
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: zdf?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: shit
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 第三球
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额，刚看到就3:0了
<gebjgd> 哭
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arching了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: asus x101h
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很薄
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额,又是这3个人进的球
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 什麼球？/
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 荷兰对德国。友谊赛
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, 圍棋？？
<gebjgd> 足球
<CyrusYzGTt> 不喜歡，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> 蹴鞠
 * jiero 不经意间也加进这里来了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 早
<gebjgd> jiero: servus
<tyt95271> hello
<^k^> tyt95271, 好  ㍝ 
<tyt95271> 可以用中文吗
<tyt95271> 呵呵
<tyt95271> 第一次来
<tyt95271> 早啊
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 荷兰人太次了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<tyt95271> 为什么
<tyt95271> 足球吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 裸奔还不如klose
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> 卡恩又来了。。
<tyt95271> 这个，大家在这个频道主要讨论什么呢
<alvin_rxg> -cn
<tyt95271> 能简单通俗的回答下吗
<jiero> tyt95271: 简单说，啥都说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vlc如何保存台记录
<jiero> gebjgd: 列表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它怎么老扫描
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你不是用 mplayer 的那个列表吗？
<gebjgd> jiero: 有了列表了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 放到home了
<jiero> gebjgd:  通过列表启动。记得
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 说政治的， 蛋疼的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vlc <channels.conf>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它自己不搜啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<tyt95271> 那么聊聊政治吧
<alvin_rxg> vlc -> open -> channels.conf 也可以
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 好吧
<snugglecat> 啥政治呢， 如何解救处于水深火热的美国人民么
<tyt95271> 我只是个高中生，我想知道1989学潮事件到底怎么了
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdtw1dn4nbhn13lj.jpg
<tyt95271> 现在就是个不能说真话的时代
<knownbad> 好个屁。
<tyt95271> 真的中共屠杀学生。
<alvin_rxg> tyt95271: 那年我2岁。我很幸福
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 还是关心当下吧
<tyt95271> 吗？
<tyt95271> 还是用QQ习惯
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 关心啥时侯再来一次吧
<knownbad> 可能是反间的。。。
<alvin_rxg> tyt95271: 用 QQ 的话，你早被 跨省了
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 你到大学时再来一次， 我期望着
<tyt95271> alvin_rxg ，你QQ多少
<alvin_rxg> tyt95271: 88888
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 看你的了
<knownbad> @@～
<tyt95271> 好的
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 你就是下一个学生领袖
<tyt95271> 89后无大学
<gebjgd> @@<--
<tyt95271> 我们再发动次反共
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 看你的啊
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 你去组织地下党。
<jiero> tyt95271:  随便说吧。。。脑袋想想去吧。
<tyt95271> 赵紫阳还活着吗
<snugglecat> 死了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛逼
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我闭嘴了
<knownbad> 还是谈谈你的性生活吧。
<knownbad> 今晚脱皮没？
<tyt95271> 我刚才是不是被踢出了= =
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 是啊
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 舒服么
<tyt95271> 为什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vulndb/23196/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 23196: Linux Kernel "journal_get_superblock()"拒绝服务漏洞
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 你蛋疼
<tyt95271> = =
<tyt95271> 难道聊政治就被踢
<tyt95271> 我是第一次用IRC，到底怎么混
<gebjgd> tyt95271: 不许聊政治
<tyt95271> 那么足球呢
<jiero> tyt95271: 就看谁和你谈了。
<tyt95271> to jiero = =
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.techfrom.com/18645.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 苹果语音助手 Siri 被黑客破解!国外消息已经传遍! | TechFrom科技源 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.techweb.com.cn/world/2011-11-15/1119651.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 开源社交网站Diaspora联合创始人去世 年仅22岁_TechWeb
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 麼事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/60366.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Adobe将捐赠Flex SDK，开发者如何反应？ | 36氪
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 小子？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 大哥？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, jiero 俩大爷？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 兩道量子泡沫
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 好玩不
<tyt95271> 玩什么
<tyt95271> 什么好玩不好玩
<tyt95271> 说的话8要这么隐晦啦
<jiero> tyt95271:  你好玩吧？
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 我是说在这里爽么
<snugglecat> 这小子怎么听不懂猫话
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他说我淫秽
<knownbad> 那是赞美。
<jiero> tyt95271: 别理会大叔们的谈话。
<snugglecat> ....
<tyt95271> 不是，隐晦。。毫无外意
<knownbad> 男人不流氓女人不爱。
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.51osos.com/life/mouse-and-cheese/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux News » Mouse and Cheese
<snugglecat> knownbad, 今天耍了几次流氓了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIxODU1MTY4.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Bye Bye Follow5 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<knownbad> 什么也没。  老婆两个礼拜后面谈。
<jiero> knownbad: 说对了。我一点都不流氓～
<tyt95271> 如何提升权限。。或是使用命令把某人踢走- -，
<knownbad> 那得经常用护手霜了。
<gebjgd> tyt95271: 你自己建个频道
<jiero> tyt95271: 自己建立个irc服务器拉我们进去
<tyt95271> 好啊，如何建立
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 先得夹着尾巴
<jiero> tyt95271: 自己寻找吧。
<knownbad> 我试过，忍不久的
<knownbad> 最后还是出来了。
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 临时的还是永久的
<tyt95271> 我用IRC的目的就是了解这个聊天系统，知道了就回去用我的豆瓣MSN和QQ去
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 临时的 /join #临时房间
<tyt95271> 哦。
<knownbad> irc的文化比较不同。
<tyt95271> 你们都是常驻居民
<tyt95271> 我感受出来了
<alvin_rxg> 回去用qq吧，继续刷表情
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的秃驴怎么都要出来？？？
<gebjgd> tyt95271: irc你一辈子也无法理解e的
<knownbad> 没，就实话而已。
<tyt95271> = =是吗、
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 你在国外读高中????
<tyt95271> 我不是想了解内部结构，知道怎么用就可以了
<knownbad> tyt95271: irc比较群体化。
<ofan> yooo
<alvin_rxg> ip 是福州的
<tyt95271> 不是，我在中国
<knownbad> 哦，那简单。
<^k^>  06:25
<tyt95271> 我也觉得奇怪，看whois，为什么所有人的所在地都是国外。
<ofan> tyt95271: 跟一般聊天系统一样
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 那你干嘛还不睡， 不用上学么
<alvin_rxg> tyt95271: whois 看不到所在地
<ofan> 只不过irc是可以中继
<tyt95271> 我是艺术生，美术集训中，今天不用上课。
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<snugglecat> o 
<knownbad> 这中文的wiki也太不齐全了吧？
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 好吧， 给 knownbad 的秃驴画个特写
<knownbad> 秃驴头上点几个香啊？
<alvin_rxg> 8===D
<gebjgd> ofan: 推荐asus x101h
<knownbad> 九个吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 男的是秃驴， 女的叫啥
<CyrusYzGTt> tyt95271§ 畫 愛情動作片 或者 動作愛情片的 特寫
<knownbad> 尼姑？
 * knownbad 笑翻
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个的话，我更想要x101
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 面窝？
<snugglecat> ....
<tyt95271> 对某人说话的代码是什么
<knownbad> 甜甜圈？
<ofan> gebjgd: x101和x101h cpu一样？
<gebjgd> ofan: x101没容量啊
<tyt95271> 某某某，.....
<snugglecat> tyt95271, 就打名字就行
<gebjgd> ofan: 更慢
<ofan> gebjgd: 不一样？
<knownbad> tab completion.
<tyt95271> 打名字岂不是很麻烦
<gebjgd> ofan: x101h比x101厚不了多少
<knownbad> 中文不会说。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不一样
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: 我也是考虑了用途之后还是觉得硬盘的实惠划算
<alvin_rxg> tyt95271: tab 补全
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 是不是最近 某的硬碟被洪水毀了之後的緣故
<ofan> gebjgd: 从哪买的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 网站
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥网
<gebjgd> ofan: notebooksbilliger.e
<gebjgd> ofan: notebooksbilliger.de
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> amazon上x101涨价了
<knownbad> 还是等black friday吧。
<knownbad> 听说慢多便宜捡但得起得早。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都是用比价网站比价格，找最低的买
<ofan> knownbad: 网购也要起的早？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你没买ssd?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然没买
<knownbad> 没，得去b&m。
<CyrusYzGTt> 鄙視之，， 
<ofan> 不知道bestbuy会不会便宜
<ofan> 上次去也没觉得便宜，都贵的一比
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位晚安，， 88 雖然現在 06:36
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又免费送东西le 
<knownbad> fry's 还可以但人山人海。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你又鄙视谁啊
<snugglecat> 走了
<knownbad> 我早上六点去了找不着停车又回去睡觉。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又免费送东西了 www.druckerzubehoer.de
<ofan> ...
<ofan> x120e也涨价了！
<tyt95271> IRC有客户端吗
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买的是全德国最低价
<tyt95271> 不是有Xchat在哪呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 多少钱呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 199欧元？
<gebjgd> jiero: 189€ x101h
<gebjgd> jiero: 168€ x101
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。差异？
<gebjgd> jiero: ssd harddisk
<knownbad> tyt95271: 有客户端但通常不需要改默认。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你不要 SSD 的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 太小，能干嘛用？
<jiero> gebjgd: arch 够用了吧。
<knownbad> 64g就合用了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过华硕也太不给力了，至少应该和手机一致啊，少说也上32GB
<gebjgd> jiero: 再放自己e的东西呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 或者 16GB
<knownbad> 用了公司的120g感觉还不错。  开机关机很快。
<jiero> gebjgd: 自己 e 的什么东西？
<gebjgd> jiero: 再放自己的东西呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。外置储存卡和手机
<knownbad> 似乎也不太热机。
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机永远永不上的容量。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我thunderbird的邮件就2G多
<jiero> gebjgd: 我的手机还有25GB。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你有安静了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。都是在本地的啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 服务器和本地都有
<gebjgd> jiero: goldendict的i辞典
<gebjgd> jiero: goldendict的辞典
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 再装个texlive. 上几个k系的组件，没地方le 
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。你竟然手机上跑 texlive 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以果断不考虑8G 的ssd
<gebjgd> jiero: g上网本
<jiero> gebjgd: 话说你怎么跑 tex啊。
<gebjgd> jiero: 上网本
<jiero> gebjgd: 你不是 it 么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: tex有arm版
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的dockstar上就安装le 
<knownbad> 60g的ssd已不贵了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说我都不知你用 tex
<gebjgd> 了
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的论文 ppt都是tex做d额
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。论文！！！你是干什么的啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 硕士论文
<jiero> gebjgd: 你又上学去了？
<jiero> gebjgd: lol我都不知道。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我说的是读书的时候
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在老婆写论文。我也会用tex给她排版
<jiero> gebjgd: ... 你老婆要你来排版。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你真能。
<gebjgd> jiero: 显然
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 继续做个好男人
<gebjgd> jiero: 超过30页的东西用tex排出来的i效果完全不一样
 * gebjgd 睡觉.明天去米国大使馆
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没用过。我一向用OpenOffice.org
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。移民美国？
<jiero> fivesheep:  你是怎么发现这里的呢？
<jiero> 不知到 wifi radio streaming 能播放几个小时。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 儿子要上学了
<knownbad> 去吧。
<jiero> snugglecat:  不要每天都早起啊，你陪儿子早睡是不好的。应该让他和你一样过夜。
<snugglecat> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-16
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang, 好  ㍠ 
<dante_94> ?
<flh> screen -s | ssh 192.168.0.122 "/usr/bin/irssi"
<flh> You can still use the dummy mode with -d parameter
<flh> TERM environment not set
<flh> gebjgd: ?
<flh> You can still use the dummy mode with -d parameter 是什么意思？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • FreeBSD管理程序招募测试员 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353879 CFT 的 Michael Dexter 发布了FreeBSD即将来临的2型 管理程序（BHyVe） 指南。该指南引导读者完成配制、建立以及启动一个支持管理程序（hypervisor capable ）的主机或客户机的全过程。BHyVe 目前只支持Intel的x86虚拟化硬件，项目本身处于早期开发阶段 ...
<debianer> wuala整合文件系统尚未准备好，请问要装什么东西？
<debianer> 都在看吗
<debianer> 有用wuala的吗
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 发两张我的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353881 我的桌面可是原汁原味的xubuntu11.04！ 屏幕截图 - 2011年11月16日 - 09时18分20秒.png 屏幕截图 - 2011年11月16日 - 09时18分39秒.png 顺便打一下小广告：http://yuangu.tk 我的博客，欢迎访问！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifulinghan — 2011-11-16 9:24 
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa urxvt 字体只显示一半...什么状况
<debianer> MeaCulpa: wuala提示文件整合系统尚未准备好，怎么回事
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 没听说过
<debianer> 谁在用wuala，怎么整合文件系统？
<pocoyo> debianer: 没听过。
<Kamea> Vim怎么使用插件?
<roylez> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> adam8157: 给你介绍个好工作，要不？
<adam8157> - -!
<roylez> adam8157: 出差稍微多一点，不过很多米，包吃包住
<roylez> adam8157: 住超五星
<BE2NET> roylez: 还有这好活？
<roylez> adam8157: ==
<adam8157> BE2NET: 你个蛤蟆 老改名字
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/302967000
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: USAJOBS - Search Jobs 
<roylez> BE2NET: 蛤蟆君，不准变身
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 还可以拿米国绿卡哦
 * adam8157 深度近视 去宇航中心?
<adam8157> This is drug-testing designated position
 * BE2NET 我嚓...NASA...
<roylez> adam8157: 在超五星酒店测试药品
<adam8157> roylez: 你成天在看啥子哦~
<roylez> adam8157: ....hacker news而已...
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 额。听gnome-shell专家的，我开始从python学编程。。。
<adam8157> ...
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: gnome-shell 和 py 没啥关系啊
<eexp> roylez: ibm的，都是腐败分子。
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 那人说 95% 相似度。。
<adam8157> eexp: +1
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 啥相似度？
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 你还是老实找工作吧。袋鼠国的分舵就靠你了
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 共同性
<dungeon_archl> 通或者。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 啥分舵？
 * adam8157 这东西...http://nodejs.org/
<roylez> dungeon_archl: Linux爱好者的饭堂
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 上海站是你的了
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 上海不是我的，上海你找SHLUG
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 我只知道你和 MeaCulpa 
 * Zypeh 刚醒来
<eexp> 蛋蛋 rock?
 * adam8157 原来美音是把python读成""桑
 * adam8157 原来美音是把python读成"拍桑"
 * dungeon_archl 看到邮票都想死掉了。
<ofan> adam8157: 不都这么读么
<adam8157> ofan: 英音是拍森
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我读中间。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 诡异的澳洲口音不要说话
<qyyq128110> 大家好
<^k^> qyyq128110, 好  ㍢ 
<BE2NET> adam8157: 我读拍森，拍风，拍桑都有..
<qyyq128110> 我是新手
<eexp> 应该读派人。 lol adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你又捣乱
<forfun> ff从3.6一下子到7.0了
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 读 “拍死”
<caleb-> 怎么会变成风的音？
<qyyq128110> 什么单词？？
<qyyq128110> pass吗？？
<caleb-> forfun: 都 8.0 了
<dungeon_archl> python = 拍死 怕死
<qyyq128110> 哦
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 我手机上 9.0 了。
<eexp> 拍死？
<forfun> caleb-： 噢，我更新系统的时候编译了半天，原来发现ff稳定版到7.0了
<caleb-> forfun: 稳定版到 8.0 了
<forfun> caleb-： 噢，我是指在gentoo上的稳定版，呵呵
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 详细 8.0和7.0一样稳定。
<BE2NET> caleb-: 记得上次看MIT的那个6.001的替换课程，就用python讲计算语言基础那课，里面的老师就读拍风
<caleb-> BE2NET: 显然是声卡的问题
<eexp> 风。。。 疯了
 * BE2NET 检查声卡去...
<forfun> BE2NET： 要不就是喇叭或者音响的问题，:-)
<eexp> 其实是耳朵的问题
<forfun> dungeon_archl： portage里也有8.0了，不过还是~
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 和我没关系，我连arch使用级别都不到。
<ofan> 读拍纵
<forfun> freenode的#c聊天室必须受到邀请才能进？
<Kandu> forfun: 你裝 fx 都自己編譯的。
<forfun> 现在重看K&R了，还是有不少问题的
<Kandu> s/。/?
<forfun> Kandu： 是啊
<Kandu> forfun: 多大內存才夠?
<forfun> Kandu： 我的小Y，2G
<forfun> Kandu： Y450
<Kandu> 煲機族啊
<forfun> Kandu： 它闲着也是闲着，呵呵
<eexp> forfun: 你就不能让机器循环播放下色图啥的?
<forfun> eexp： 带宽太大，硬盘不够
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 机器闲着当服务器啊。
<forfun> eexp： 哈哈哈
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 真是浪费啊。
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 贡献出来开n个游戏服务器。
<forfun> dungeon_archl： 内网啊，懒得折腾
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 给内网做云系统
<forfun> dungeon_archl： 就我和办公室另一个同事，俩人，作什么云系统
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.matthewweathers.com/year2006/shuffling_cards.htm
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: MW - Shuffling Cards
<roylez> BE2NET: 蛤蟆君，你这马甲很不好
<BE2NET> roylez: 你怎么知道这是我马甲？
<ofan> be二奶
<roylez> BE2NET: 10:49 ::: BE2NET (hamo@nat/redhat/x-rvalnuqfebbphxky)
<forfun> dungeon_archl： 内网怎么架设向公网开放的服务器？
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 我不知道。
<dungeon_archl> forfun: 我对一切计算机技术无知
<xiangfu> forfun, 需要在路由上做端口映射。
<BE2NET> roylez: 好吧好吧...
<forfun> xiangfu： 恩，知道，问题是路由器不是由咱控制的……
<xiangfu> forfun, 那没有办法了。
<adam8157> roylez: 我觉得如果hamo老改名字, 你就可以惩罚下了
<eexp> 有办法。 xiangfu 你骗人。
<eexp> forfun: 把机器邮寄过来，我们帮你搞定。
<pocoyo> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/ThElS.png 这个网址地址栏里开头的 图标是怎么做的？
<forfun> eexp： 我的本本随身伴我，:-)
<eexp> 你的，不是闲着的嘛
<forfun> eexp： 资源闲着，但前提是前台我在用，
<BE2NET> pocoyo: <link rel="Shortcut Icon" href="favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" /> 
<eexp> 我可以给你开ssh权限的。你可以控制的。 forfun
<forfun> eexp： how
<eexp> 远程控制一切啊
<forfun> eexp： 晕死……
<forfun> 我以为你给开个ssh在你的机子上，然后来个数据转发之类的
<forfun> eexp： 把你的机子当跳板……
<roylez> pocoyo: 不知道，我都看不到地址栏了。问神
 * dungeon_archl 好臭，连着3天躺在地上直接睡了。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  hi
<microcai> adam8157: 在上班啊
<adam8157> microcai: yep
<microcai> adam8157: 最近有啥难解决的 bug 没？
<adam8157> microcai: 你要干啥
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • adobe flash player 11 装不起来……求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353895 我的机器是平板TF101 系统是UBUNTU 11.10 浏览器FIREFOX 下载了libflashplayer.so 放到了/home/mhb/,mozilla/plugins 可是重启浏览器 扩展里面没有新插件 而且每次都提示我安装插件 另外，如果是从官方网站，进入软件中心的话 一直无法下载 统 ...
<microcai> adam8157: 帮你修bug啊
<adam8157> ...
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 阿当你有bug直接发给 linus 吗？
<adam8157> microcai: 你要是能控制sched, 按照我们确切的路径走(运行时), 就帮我们解决大问题了
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: no, 报到我们系统
<BE2NET> microcai: so this.
<microcai> adam8157: ？？？
<microcai> adam8157:  sched ? 你指的是内核里的那个 ?
<adam8157> microcai: 控制进程调度
<adam8157> microcai: 对
<microcai> ada
<microcai> adam8157:  这是非常可能但是绝对不能这么做的 ～～～
<adam8157> microcai: 怎么非常可能?
<microcai> adam8157: 自己写个 sched 就行了。 
<microcai> adam8157: 绝对不能是因为 sched 就是不能被人预测到。否则就失败啊
<adam8157> microcai: 我们就是要测内核的进程调度, 自己写测个啥阿
<adam8157> microcai: 为什么这么说
<microcai> adam8157: 内核的 scheduler 有个原则就是不能被预测 
<adam8157> microcai: 为什么自身就希望不被预测到?
<adam8157> microcai: yea? 求链接 求文档
<microcai> adam8157: 如果被预测到了，某些恶意程序就可以控制进程调度
<microcai> adam8157: 导致其他进程严重的饥渴
<adam8157> microcai: yea? 求链接 求文档
<BE2NET> microcai: CFS已经没这个问题了..
<BE2NET> microcai: 完全依靠vruntime来调度..
<microcai> adam8157: 随便找本写操作系统的书都这么说的啊
<adam8157> BE2NET: 和咱说的是一回事?
<adam8157> microcai: 你不会是想来咱这儿吧
<microcai> adam8157: 呵呵
<microcai> adam8157: 我去年就想了啊
<microcai> adam8157:  你把我的简历回给我吧 ... 我现在急用 ...
<adam8157> microcai: 你当时就没给我附件
<microcai> adam8157:  ？！？！？！？
<microcai> adam8157: 怎么可能
<microcai> adam8157: 555 555 
<microcai> adam8157: 莫非我真的忘记加了？
<adam8157> microcai: 真的, 于是我就删了, 以为你逗我玩儿
<microcai> adam8157: 难怪啊 ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/mutt-check-attach/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 让mutt提醒遗忘附件 at Adam's
<microcai> adam8157:  thunderbird 咋没提示我啊
<microcai> adam8157: 以前都有提示的
<adam8157> microcai: 因为它弱
<microcai> adam8157:   :-/
<microcai> adam8157: 这样子啊，误会误会啊，我没逗你玩，我真的觉得我添加了附件的 ... ...
<microcai> adam8157: 我用自己机器的 sendmail 发的，结果 gmail 里的发件箱没有 ....
<adam8157> microcai: 你竟然还架mua...
<microcai> adam8157:  mta 
<spirit_avril> 何等的凶残 文本界面的邮件管理器
<adam8157> microcai: 哦 是mta
<spirit_avril> 第一次听说mutt
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux运维? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353901 请问一下如果要做linux运维这一方面的工作，需要知道哪方面的知识比较多。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2011-11-16 11:15 
<TonyAlmeida> Hi!
<adam8157> microcai: 我安心用gmail的
<^k^> TonyAlmeida, 好  ㍣ 
<microcai> adam8157: 主要是 smtp.gmail.com 连接太慢了
<microcai> adam8157: 所以自己在本机搭建 mta 
<adam8157> microcai: 进垃圾邮箱就美了
<microcai> adam8157: 不会
<microcai> adam8157: 起码发 gmail 给你没在垃圾邮箱里啊
<adam8157> microcai: 我要是架 就用msmtp-mta, sendmail prefix这种太大太慢
<gfrog> adam8157: 正在用msmtp的飘过
 * BE2NET 历史老师是最邪恶的…他们只告诉我们有文艺复兴，而故意漏掉了普通复兴和二逼复兴
<adam8157> gfrog: I mean msmtp-mta....
<adam8157> http://packages.debian.org/sid/msmtp-mta
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package msmtp-mta in sid
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看看我到底装的哪个包，哈哈
<lotcor`> 可以看图片吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: mta是邮件服务器, 你的肯定不是....
<gfrog> adam8157: i   msmtp-mta
<adam8157> - -!
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: i   msmtp-mta Depends msmtp
<adam8157> gfrog: 结果你最后还是之用的msmtp...
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，貌似
<gfrog> adam8157: 好久之前写的配置，忘了写了些啥了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 真心觉得mutt那句简介写的太对了, mutt suck, 但是其它客户端更suck
<eexp> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2011-11/16/c_122288347.htm
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: 目瞪口呆！美女震撼柔术照_图片频道_新华网 
<adam8157> 赶紧收藏了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，能跟mutt比比的也就有gmail的界面了，但是丫还是缺东少西没一大堆功能。
<naked89tt> 32位和64位系统在使用上有什么不同吗？
<MeaCulpa> 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过也难怪，email的各种选项/功能/配置太多太复杂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gmail界面鼠标重度依赖，还不如thunderbird了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 键盘党毫无压力
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vimperator党，无视gmail快捷
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gmail界面链接过多...不过新版的好很多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，我把gmail扔进忽略列表里了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 在gmail里无视vimperator
<MeaCulpa> 我还是mutt
<MeaCulpa> 无视gmail
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gmail有feed,新邮件直接curl
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: gmail看maillist真真给力呀
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，这么奇葩的用法。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 直接无视pop/imap嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: chkgmail() { curl -u $1:$2 --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" | awk 'NF>1' |awk -F '</?title>|</?summary>|</?name>' '/title/ {print "\n["substr($2,1,80)"]"};/summary/{print "\033[32m"$2"\033[39m";};/name/{print "\t--"$2}';}
<adam8157> gfrog: https://${name}:${pass}@mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
<MeaCulpa> 大概如此吧，$1 $2是用户名密码
<adam8157> 好吧 慢了
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你很蛋疼的哦。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: curl+++
<gfrog> eexp: +1
<adam8157> https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/checkmail
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :P
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢写function,塞进.rc
 * gfrog have fan去
<MeaCulpa> POSIX function, 古典式awk, 适合18摸 linux AIX 双开党
<ofan> eclipse c++版为什么比classic版的还要大？
<MeaCulpa> ksh bash zsh 无关
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 加了好多东西吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: classic东西多？
<MeaCulpa> 我国真是等待的国度，吃饭排队等微波炉，下楼买可乐等电梯排队，上来还要再排一次
<ofan> feature list是空的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: classic就是nawk... 不用gawk. shell不用bash加的那坨，只用posix, ksh的....环境恶劣
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 8年前的SYSTEMV/BSD sed awk ksh coreutils
<MeaCulpa> nawk没有排序，没有双向pipeline, 没有socket
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我说eclipse
<MeaCulpa> ofan: .... eclipse...建议你弄个最基本的自己搭
<ofan> Eclipse Classic 3.7.1, 173 MB
<ofan> Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers (includes Incubating components), 106 MB
<ofan> classic比c++的还大
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可能去掉了一些Java的shit
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog RH真开心，有gnu coreutils和gnu sed awk用~~
<ofan> 想搞个pydev+eclipse
<MeaCulpa> 那就classic+pydev
<ofan> o
<MeaCulpa> 你搞pygtk?
<ofan> 不搞
<ofan> 搞bot
<MeaCulpa> er
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<MeaCulpa> bot还要ide?
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，7000 端口老是 SSL 握手失败，于是换了 7070……
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢eric :)
<ofan> 用到别的库
<ofan> 需要补全
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ... vim 有插件全目录补全:)
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教thunderbird 如何发送网页邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353904 在windows下，可以使用foxmail直接发送网页邮件，如这个教程所示：http://www.horizon-tent.com/newsletter/ 请问在liunx下，使用thunderbird，如何直接发送html格式的图文并茂的网页邮件呢？ 非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2011-11-16 11:37  ...
<ofan> 我要各种补全
<ofan> 如果有好的vim插件推荐也行
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似延迟仍旧不是一般的大嘛……
<eexp> 插件多了，卡死你的。^P基本够了。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 我曾被卡到crash
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有什么python的插件？
<ofan> vim --startuptime 可以看详细启动时间
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 新手问个问题~~不是挑事~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353908 看见许多vim，emacs双修的大牛都说， 写代码在emacs下 编辑文件在vim下 这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 d_kb — 2011-11-16 11:58 
 * dungeon_archl 第一次向BT塔居民邮寄东西。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我马上就要玩csh了，纠结
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: csh...蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知...忘了
<MeaCulpa> 有ksh了干嘛要csh
<MeaCulpa> csh我只见到过国内银行外包的码农用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 竟然要搞bsd，这货的默认shell是csh啊
<MeaCulpa> O... 我进过freebsd. 默认root shell是csh
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: chs 比 bash 設計更爛?
<Kandu> csh*
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 设计的像 C
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 用bsd不代表必须要拿csh生活
<MeaCulpa> csh留给root用
<MeaCulpa> 就像Linux里bash留给root一样，自己用不都zsh了么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，我们测试的时候都是root党的呀
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实我还在bash，zsh真的这么牛？
<dungeon_archl> gfrog: 如果这样，为啥不接受 zsh 呢？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu11.10下的Ubuntu one无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353909 Ubuntu11.10下的Ubuntu one无法使用，怎么重置？我点击“我已经有一个账户”或者“立即加入” 都是没有反映的 谁知道怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 古里古怪 — 2011-11-16 12:12 
<dungeon_archl> 我只是好奇。
<gfrog> dungeon_archl: 唉，一句话说不清楚，反正基本不会动系统的默认配置啦
<dungeon_archl> gfrog: 突然让我想起 man 是一种被 gnu 淘汰的标准。。。
<gfrog> dungeon_archl: GNU？ 丫某些时候太扯淡了些，例如Hurd。工业标准跟学院派所谓的标准是两码事
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是，花哨点而已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，应该找机会试用下。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: bash花哨在scripting, zsh花哨在交互
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最关键的是，zsh保持与ksh更兼容，适合我等18摸的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我决不能写出ksh跑不起来的东西
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 
<MeaCulpa> 能posix尽量posix, 能ksh尽量ksh, 能ksh99尽量ksh99... bash还是留给牛人们吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 18摸的童鞋们都是在各种shell之间跳来跳去的杯具孩纸啊，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 保持标准不是很好么...
<MeaCulpa> ksh依然是最平衡的选择
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 确实挺好。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 唉，谁用monaco的？ Xdefaults贴出来看看！
<MeaCulpa> 我咋显示不出完整字来了
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 举手。
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: Xdefault字体那行给我看看
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 哪行？
<MeaCulpa> URxvt.font:xft:monaco:size=10x16:antialias=True,
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 我木有这行。
<MeaCulpa> 我家里okay,在单位电脑字体显示不全
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 你用啥terminal emu
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 那你字体咋设置的
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 5.1版本在linux下显示的有问题
<MeaCulpa> ...
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 默认的。 :D
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...
<Colin-shzsc> 我居然在办公桌的抽屉里发现一只大大的蟑螂和三个卵荚……
<MeaCulpa> 我再去下一个看看...我忘了是windows里copy过来的还是linux里copy来的
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 我果然是5.1...
<Colin-shzsc> 我可是把吃饭的筷子放在里面的啊，现在反倒见几双一次性筷子包装没破，就只有用这个了
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 活该。
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: ...看来是windows下面那个
 * MeaCulpa 既然从windows copy了，干脆consolas...
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 不好看。
<MeaCulpa> hp futura
 * MeaCulpa 在18摸用hp看家字体
 * dungeon_archl 不理解。。。只用 Liberation Mono 作为终端字体。。。
<Colin-shzsc> Inconsolata 在某些字号上显示的宽度不多不少就是同样字号中文字的一半
 * dungeon_archl 曾经用 Libreation Mono 作为系统字体。
<forfun> 装了个firefox-7，scim又不能用了……
<forfun> 麻烦……要不行只能降级安装了
<nikerlong> 降级还不如升级呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 据说 turbo pascal v3体积只有40k 难道这个是指vm?
<forfun> nikerlong： 我现在在试8.0
 * adam8157 dejavu sans mono
<nikerlong> 有时候升级后才会后悔
<nikerlong> 我也是这样
<Colin-shzsc> 现在 fcitx 有了 GTK_IM_MODULE，再也没有 GTK3 里面的问题了
<nikerlong> 刚从10.04升到10.10又后悔了，现在只能再升到11.04了
<forfun> nikerlong： 我只是习惯性地 emerge -DNuv world 了一下
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你喜欢骨感美人。。。
<krls> ...
<Colin-shzsc> 只是 Chromium 里面有几次打字打到一半忽然出不了中文了，再打量一下右上角发现 fcitx 崩了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈 搞定
<nikerlong> ibus很好用啊
<nikerlong> 没有了SCIM后，我一直用它的
<forfun> 输入法和gnome以及emacs的冲突有深层次的原因
<forfun> ibus,fcitx,scim都装过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来参观我显示器吧，哈哈，2x个坏点
<nikerlong> IBUS支持GNOME和XFCE界面
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<forfun> 不是驴不走就是磨不转
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 小心以后烧了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 盛大云计算，云主机！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353913 各位好： 我申请了盛大云主机，是超微型那种，好像就是vps吧，用ubuntu如何安装？ 全是代码操作，有无傻瓜化教程帮帮新手们？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackdoll002 — 2011-11-16 12:44 
 * adam8157 我的touch还没发货, 为啥 为啥
<Kandu> jyfl987: vm?
<roylez> adam8157: RP大爆发
<adam8157> roylez: 好多人都已经发了的, amazon提前6天出货
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 不经风雨，怎能见彩虹。
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 袋鼠肉吃不，来我这里拿
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肉干？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你真吃？我都觉得难吃。
 * adam8157 没吃过
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 让 roylez 寄给你
 * adam8157 可以
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Bryan Adams - (I Wanna Be) Your Underwear
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对，我觉得像想象中的老鼠肉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给我留点，3点钟一块下去
<forfun> 现在有人在看K&R吗？
<ScarletWolf> Aerowolf: 你好，同类
<adam8157> forfun: 经常翻
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • thinkpad的中键模拟滚轮怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353914 配置的差不多了，还有几点解决不了，来论坛问下大家： 1)，thinkpad的中键模拟滚轮怎么设置，按照网上的修/etc/hal什么什么，我压根没这文件夹，还有/etc/X11/xorg.conf这个文件也没有，什么问下大家，应该怎么设置 2)，通过鼠标可以调节音 ...
<forfun> adam8157： 呵呵，是你啊
<adam8157> forfun: 细啊
<forfun> adam8157： 这本书我断断续续看了好几次，每次看一部分，现在还没看完
<forfun> adam8157： 课后练习都做了吗？
<adam8157> forfun: 我工作后经常回过去翻...
<adam8157> forfun: 做了前几章 =,=
 * adam8157 懒人路过
<forfun> adam8157： 我也是，握个手~
<forfun> adam8157： 只做了前几章的练习
<adam8157> forfun: 呵呵
<forfun> 这种书估计是工作之后才能发现它的价值
<forfun> adam8157
<adam8157> enen
<forfun> adam8157： 书在手边没？请教一下第四章的一个练习
<adam8157> forfun: 在家...
<adam8157> forfun: 我有答案书...
<forfun> adam8157： 我也有……不想翻答案，不是不会做
<forfun> adam8157： 你在单位需要参考怎么办
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似袋鼠肉有点像牛肉？
<ScarletWolf> forfun: K&R，你说The C++ Programming Language ?
<adam8157> forfun: google 现在需要的参考书多是别的. 最近一年翻的不是很多
<forfun> ScarletWolf： c……不是c++
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 哦，The C Programming Language啊
<forfun> ScarletWolf： 恩
<forfun> 隔壁的C聊天室为什么只有受到邀请才能进？
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 比牛肉难吃太多了
<adam8157> tenzu: 你也吃过...
<tenzu> adam8157: 真吃过, 不好吃
 * BE2NET 求品尝袋鼠肉...
<BE2NET> adam8157: 不过话说我能吃不？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 你竟然问我....
<Kandu> forfun: k&r 每章帶習題？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 其实吧, 袋鼠不反刍, 不长角
<BE2NET> adam8157: 我还真没想过...这奇葩的肉..
<forfun> Kandu： 恩
<adam8157> BE2NET: 严格来说应该不行. 如果只考虑白名单的话
<Kandu> 我的怎麼沒？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 只考虑黑名单的话应该也凑合
<BE2NET> adam8157: 不过据说我们能吃田鸡...
<adam8157> Kandu: ...怎么会没有
<adam8157> BE2NET: 水里的 不长鳞 为啥能吃?
<forfun> Kandu： 前四章的习题大部分都做了，后面的大部分没做
<forfun> Kandu： 习题有的也有点难
<BE2NET> adam8157: 问题人家是两栖的..
<adam8157> BE2NET: 只吃白名单的就好 蛮健康的
<BE2NET> adam8157: 按陆地上算的话，没要求陆地上的长麟...
<adam8157> BE2NET: 不长角 不反刍
<Kandu> 果然有啊
<microcai> adam8157:  hi
<adam8157> Kandu: 0_0
<adam8157> microcai: hi
<cfy> Kandu: 当然有啦
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://prog21.dadgum.com/116.html  你看
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: prog21: Things That Turbo Pascal is Smaller Than
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 我要袋鼠肉
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那东西不好吃
<forfun> 哈，原来和我一样的人很多啊，gentoo+scim+ff7.0
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 寻成功在AMD版的ThinkPad E10上安装UBUNTU的案例 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353917 为了验证AMD版THINKPAD E10不能安装UBUNTU，或者说安装UBUNTU成功的机率=0，寻AMD的CPU\主板的E10安装UBUNTU成功的案例。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjrgyjrg — 2011-11-16 13:22 
<forfun> 都有类似的问题
<jyfl987> tenzu: 口味不同 你怎么知道我不喜欢？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好吧, 你重口
<jyfl987> adam8157: git 怎么获取远程所有的 branche?
<BE2NET> jyfl987: git branch -a
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个不试试怎么知道 像 我跟 wind的口味就完全不一样 他说好吃的 我还不喜欢吃呢 你连这点道理都没想明白 真是
<jyfl987> BE2NET: 那要全取回来呢
<adam8157> BE2NET: fetch all
<adam8157> git fetch --all
<jyfl987> fetch跟pull有什么区别？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我当时也是觉得应该没那么难吃, 不过我高估了自己得承受能力
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你感觉那肉粗还是细腻？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 粗
<jyfl987> 我比较喜欢吃粗的 比如鸡鸭鹅我就最喜欢吃鹅肉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是branch的区别吧
<BE2NET> jyfl987: 你比较喜欢吃粗的？
 * BE2NET 表示我太XE了..
<jyfl987> BE2NET: 呵呵 这个叫 味以类聚 粗人就喜欢吃粗的 细人就喜欢吃细的
 * adam8157 围观
<roylez> BE2NET: 邪恶的蟾蜍 
<MeaCulpa> BE2NET  犹太人？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那这么说那肉也不粗了？ 你为何不喜欢吃？ 是因为气味么 像羊肉有许多人就不吃的
 * adam8157 喜欢吃羊肉
<MeaCulpa> 反刍的基蹄目[C[C[C?
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: 为啥是犹太人？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 酸的, 你能吃的惯?
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: 不是犹太人，穆斯林..
<adam8157> BE2NET: 因为这些戒律是旧约里的
<jyfl987> tenzu: 当然 我最喜欢吃酸菜了 额 不过酸肉没吃过 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 羊肉++, 牛肉+++
<MeaCulpa> BE2NET: 哦，穆斯林比犹太人随便点
<tenzu> jyfl987: 和酸菜不是一个酸, 很怪异
<adam8157> BE2NET: 你这穆斯林真不靠谱
<jyfl987> BE2NET: 那不都是 信奉沙漠诸一神教体系的
<MeaCulpa> 犹太人吃的严格...宰杀过程都要Kosher的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 羊肉++，牛肉+，狗肉+，猪肉-
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: 我们也是啊..
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 新月形水草地教
<MeaCulpa> BE2NET: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他们也是要阿yong念经宰的才行
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿訇
<adam8157> enen
<MeaCulpa> 穆斯林爱干净
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: 9494
<CyrusYzGTt> 啊蒙‘
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得羊肉和牛肉应该并列
 * adam8157 天主 穆斯林 犹太 吃的都差不多. 新教就很随便了
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E4%BA%9E%E4%BC%AF%E6%8B%89%E7%BD%95%E8%AB%B8%E6%95%99  BE2NET 这可不是我编的概念哦
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 亚伯拉罕诸教 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * adam8157 就是耐吃羊肉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 孔子就随意了 君子远庖厨  不看见就照样吃 哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢吃 大鱼那种肉 想试试鲨鱼肉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个只是说远杀生, 伪君子而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我吃过鲨鱼肉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 基本每次回家都要吃, 有点甜
 * adam8157 炸着吃, 就是吃个意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 鲨鱼肉我小时候常吃，小鲨鱼，大的太老
 * adam8157 但是天主教重灾区的法国和爱尔兰相当爱吃猪肉....
<cfy> C程序员也这么空啊
<adam8157> cfy: 空?
<cfy> adam8157: 闲
<adam8157> cfy: 多线程
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 他的意思是 厨房的东西好吃 但是为了好吃的东西 看着杀生又不符合道德 所以干脆别看 又能嘴巴舒服 又能心理舒服 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以说他伪君子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那现在哪里搞得到鲨鱼肉呢？ 我知道浙江有个地方有 但是太远了 而且没看到他们搞零售
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿 君子嘛 是他的定义 他的定义里 这样是可以的阿
<microcai> jyfl987: 温州有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们那里都有卖...
<Colin-shzsc> 小乘佛教就是说只要这肉不是特地为你准备的就可以吃
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 那就是不能吃特供，不能自己杀猪咯 ～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那都有卖么 现在有卖么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不知道 我回家只管吃...过年回家要买好多海鲜食品回来, 看到的话就给你买包
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要试试新鲜的 来家里煮着吃
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不好弄...淘宝看看?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 淘宝都是卖肉干吧 哪里有卖新鲜的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你只有去海边吃了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 或者查查北京哪里有卖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实真没啥意思
<jyfl987> 鲨鱼肉怎么吃、味咋样？记者采访到吃过鲨鱼肉馅饺子的张女士。她说，“味不香，有些糙，肉质硬，    adam8157 这个描述符合我喜欢吃的肉的特征 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你吃过的人当然没意思了 我准备把各种稀奇古怪的都试试 比如马肉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 差不多, 我就感觉没啥特殊的, 除了有点甜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我还吃过狐狸肉 貂肉
<euroford> ???
<euroford> 我看成吃人了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这些在我们那倒是不稀奇 我们山区有许多你估计还没吃过的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吃過 女媧了，， 聽說 女媧肉 是 人肉 蛇肉 蜥蜴肉 妖獸肉 的結合
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 开彩色了么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 五道口那有个 大鲨鱼火锅
<cfy> adam8157: irc 彩色？
<euroford> 听说，吃人肉之前，也要排酸
<jyfl987> 居然还自助的
<adam8157> cfy: 开了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ firefox-8.0-3.fc16.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kernel-3.1.1-2.fc16.x86_64
<adam8157> cfy: 我在用bin版的
<dungeon_archl> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ bthunderbird-8.0-2.fc16.x86_64
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 去升級吧，， 又有提權漏洞了，，
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 为什么我的fedora升级之后不启用 3.1.1内核呢，grub命令是启用的，但是只搞3.1.0.。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 確實小，剛下載了看了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ,, 我明白爲什麼，。去 /fedora-zh俺教你
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Kandu> jyfl987: 整個的話有三百多K
<Guest19944> adam8157: ...
<Guest19944> adam8157: 你怎么知道的？
<Guest19944> adam8157: 背景不是白色的？
<Kandu> adam8157: 你又踢鳳媛屁股，不良嗜好啊
<ofan> dandan
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是说才30k嘛 
<ofan> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ * Guest19944 (~cfy1990@122.228.135.216) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn 就這樣知道的
<cfy> 测试
<Kandu> jyfl987: 他說的可執行檔
 * adam8157 下回就是ban
<cfy> 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 看不到體？？
<ksdf> test
<cfy> adam8157: 看来你不是白色背景
<^k^> ksdf, ....  ㍦ 
<cfy> adam8157: 或者你用了下。。。选择。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: https://downloads.embarcadero.com/free/tp 現在可以免費下了
<ice_> 有人吗
<sunwilston> 有人
<^k^> ice_, ....  ㍦ 
<ice_> 呵呵
<ice_> 我是新手   刚进来
<ksdf> 没
<cfy> adam8157: 没意思。。。
<sunwilston> ice_: 哦
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: 有人吗
<adam8157> cfy: 学习去 娃娃
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道了！！！
<cfy> adam8157: 你开了notify吧
<cfy> 然后notify是没有颜色的。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你说是不是
<CyrusYzGTt> ksdf§ 一邊去，， 認識我的，都不是新手
<adam8157> cfy: 我黑色背景 外加 notify
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 那我当时，果断，应该黑色字体，然后不对你说。哈哈。。。。。
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: 俺是新手
<cfy> adam8157: 那我当时，果断，应该黑色字体，然后不对你说。哈哈。。。。。
<sunwilston> 这里有谁用emacs上irc的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ksdf§ 嗯，， irc的技巧和談話方式，你已經會了，， 俺木有什麼好說的
<Guest19944> sunwilston: cfy
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: 铭慧妹妹
<jyfl987> Kandu: 拿来也没用 
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<sunwilston> cfy: 哈哈，能问你个问题吗？
<cfy> http://xahlee.org/emacs/elisp.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: Xah Emacs Lisp Tutorial
<CyrusYzGTt> ksdf§ 滾，， 寡人是 男的
<cfy> sunwilston: 说啊。
<sunwilston> cfy: er
<sunwilston> cfy: 如果irc 有人密你，有提示的功能吗？
<cfy> sunwilston: 没有。
<ksdf> Kandu: turbo pascal
<sunwilston> cfy:  呵呵，我也没找到，erc好像是没有这个功能
<ice_> 说什么呢   都看不懂啊
<cfy> sunwilston: 应该容易做到的，不过我不关心这个功能
<sunwilston> cfy: 有时间 我网上查查吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】更新管理器怎么更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353920 额。。好吧，我其实是个悲剧。。。 装好U之后，立刻看到更新管理器上有200+的更新内容，果断点击立即更新，然后重启，然后……然后就木有然后了…… 后来继续重装U，二次装好之后，发誓不再打开更新管理器，装软件、配置环境、倒 ...
<ice_> 啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 重啓 要求系统重新启动的软件包： kernel-3.1.1-2.fc16.x86_64 要求重新启动会话的软件包： thunderbird-8.0-2.fc16.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> 要求重新启动会话的软件包： firefox-8.0-3.fc16.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> 允許重啓。。 
<ice_> 这都说的些什么啊
<cfy> 都在乱扯
 * cfy 好无聊啊
<cfy> 世界上只有一种编辑器。什么？Emacs？那是操作系统。
<sunwilston> 好无聊啊，好无聊啊，好无聊啊
<cfy> 好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊啊好无聊å
<sunwilston> 乱码
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 你会 python 吗？
<dungeon_archl> cfy:  人生怎么会无聊呢。你没有想要的东西吗？
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 我会写点common lisp
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 想要而得不到的东西多么多啊。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 。。。。
<cfy> 这话说的。
<cfy> 好吧，学习emacs lisp去。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: 我会些python
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 好吧，你去试验下 javascript是不是和 python 95% 的相似
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: 但我不会JavaScript ^_^
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 所以让你实验啊。
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 多么浅显易懂哦。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: javascript语法不是类C么？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 公司网络貌似单线程限速了
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: python也比较像，稍微有些差别，很容易学
<BE2NET> adam8157: 不会吧...问问ericlee?
<BE2NET> adam8157: 把你ftp再开开..我要下片..
<adam8157> BE2NET: 不问 万一是封我呢
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> BE2NET: ftp开的
<adam8157> BE2NET: 等我开http
<sunwilston> adam8157: 你有什么好东东啊？
<adam8157> sunwilston: 10G摇滚
<cfy> adam8157: 版权啊。。。。。
<BE2NET> sunwilston: 他有片...
<cfy> adam8157: 没有版权问题么
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人回來了。。正在爲 3.1.2內核安裝 nvidia驅動
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: nvidia支持吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 285.05.09
<adam8157> BE2NET: 好了 ftp是公司电脑 http是移动硬盘
<sunwilston> adam8157: 我以为有xxx版
<adam8157> sunwilston: - -!
<sunwilston> adam8157: 我有XXX片，可惜我是内网，开不了FTP
<adam8157> sunwilston: 而且还是教育网
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 那不错
<sunwilston> adam8157: 我是电信的光蓝
 * adam8157 36MB/s上传中
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 本來用 290.06的，，可是出了點問題就不用了
<BE2NET> adam8157: 爱情于灵药真不错..
<adam8157> BE2NET: 与
 * adam8157 没文化
 * BE2NET 万恶的拼音输入法..
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 我的本本也有独显，也是nvidia可惜只能用集显
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 我是用 bumblebee方案解決的
<sunwilston> adam8157: 你的速度真是快啊
 * adam8157 我想用集成显卡, 但是万恶的T410不让
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ adam8157 這個 土鱉 也是內網
<adam8157> BE2NET: error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 我用是gentoo可能用这个方案吗？
<BE2NET> adam8157: 啥？
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 i7 i915+ GT550M 木有問題
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: watch
<_s0fx2_> 爱情于灵药 我和媳妇都看的落泪了
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 可以
<_s0fx2_> 还有一个 时空旅行者的妻子
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 具体有网址介绍吗？
<BE2NET> adam8157: wget那个抓所有子链的开关是什么来着？我想下星战..
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ google bumblebee 源碼在 github 支持 gentoo
<adam8157> BE2NET: 忘了 点进去之后downthemall好了
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，谢谢
<GNUdog|work> 当心被 rm -rf /usr/
<GNUdog|work> BE2NET, wget -r
<BE2NET> GNUdog|work: 你居然冒出来了..
<cfy> 又到了gentoo的时节了
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你这移动硬盘也太慢了..
<adam8157> BE2NET: 昨天都上60了 今天一直36MB
<BE2NET> adam8157: 完全体现不出公司内网的优势嘛...
<cfy> 一堆rehat的人。。。
<cfy> redhat
<ksdf> 无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，
<ksdf> 无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，无聊啊，
<cfy> 好无聊啊，好无聊啊，好无聊啊
<sunwilston> 整个男人帮
<cfy> sunwilston: 被你发现了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  3.1.2 解决你的问题了吗？
<ksdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EehtF5h-SHE&feature=topvideos_people
<wzlxx> 看来redhat的工作环境不错啊
<^k^> ksdf ⇪ t: YouTube - Собчак против Канделаки
<sunwilston> cfy: 早发现了，不说而已
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 什麼問題？？
<ksdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7J8MHn1ng&feature=relmfu
<^k^> ksdf ⇪ t: YouTube - На что уходит бюджет
<cfy> sunwilston: 看来你也很无聊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, BE2NET 你们速度慢而已，我这里可以跑到90MB/s
<ksdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqzc1607ihk&feature=related
<^k^> ksdf ⇪ t: YouTube - Порнобизнес (12.09.2009) Criminalnaya.Ru
<sunwilston> cfy: 还行，不是很无聊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 受制于移动硬盘和python~
<cfy> sunwilston: 不无聊，不会去看男人帮
<cfy> adam8157: python共享啊，
<adam8157> cfy: yep
<ksdf> CyrusYzGTt: youtube上有av
<cfy> adam8157: 那我觉得nginx最快了
<sunwilston> cfy: 哈哈
 * ksdf 老毛子的av
<ksdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVECwtM1SQI&feature=related
<^k^> ksdf ⇪ t: YouTube - Free Lesson in High Speed Watercolor Painting Demo of Nude Female by Christopher Shellhammer
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 切换显卡啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  日本最贵 金粒餐 
<ksdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtx9wmYDx5o&feature=related
<^k^> ksdf ⇪ t: YouTube - Handgum unboxing
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 早就在 f15的時候，，剛好解決，，不過，， 貌似 現在出了問題
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你能动态切换显卡了？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不用重启 X ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不能
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不用
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 现在处于什么情况？
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: X都不用重启？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 驅動安裝了，， 不過貌似，這個方案最新只支持 arch ubuntu .. 木有更新。。 方案跟現在的 3.1.2內核出問題了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 不用，， 啓動桌面用 i915
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 使用gnome-nettool扫描127.0.0.1，为什么总有打开的端口？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353926 gnome-nettool.png 总有1～3个端口打开，貌似端口号是随机的，如何查看是哪个程序的打开的端口？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-11-16 14:41 
<adam8157> BE2NET: 我这里单线程有限速...
<BE2NET> adam8157: 均速才31.5M
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  启动桌面用 i915 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 然后可以辅助开 NV 的显卡？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯。。 
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 你具体是看哪个网上指示做的？给个地址嘛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: how ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ google bumblebee 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 大黄蜂？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<adam8157> BE2NET: 为什么不是你写入速度的限制!!! 你个笔记本能写多块
<BE2NET> adam8157: 再慢我这是SATA，比你USB也快多了啊..
<adam8157> BE2NET: bigbang 只有一集
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你咋知道我去下bigbang了？
<BE2NET> adam8157: 对，有log的..
<GNUdog|work> 围观吵架
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  sunwilston https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯
<sunwilston> 这个包我已经下载了，加了overlay就有了
<microcai> sunwilston:  https://github.com/iegor/rainyday/tree/master/x11-misc/bumblebee
<microcai> sunwilston: 是这个 overlay 吧
<sunwilston> rainyday
<sunwilston> 是的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  me TMD 早知道有这个东西我就买 i7 了，平时就可以用集成的显卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我不是在 bbs發表過了麼？？ 還有 郵件列表，，共享資源
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 是安装方法吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ 。。 自己看，，我之知道能用，，但是不會英文
<jyfl987> BE2NET: 呵呵
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不太会英文正在看
<adam8157> BE2NET: 好吧 没有限速, 可能是出口的问题, 163的速度能上1MB
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 邮件列表看到很多就直接 del 了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<adam8157> BE2NET: http下完了招呼下
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: CC 给我嘛 555 555
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你看看你看看，受害妄想症了吧...   
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哼哼，， this is 你的 問題
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 是gentoo-china的google groups?
<qyyq128110> ubuntu有没有什么好玩的中文游戏阿
<BE2NET> adam8157: 下完了...赶紧多搞点新货...我准备这周把你这里的所有片都看完了...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去 bbs.fedora-zh.org
<adam8157> BE2NET: 请说电影...不是片...
<CyrusYzGTt> sunwilston§ .. 額，，我只在 fedora-zh那個郵件列表發佈
<sunwilston> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<BE2NET> adam8157: 电影和片难道不是指同一种东西？？？我out了？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 片儿有其它的指代, 关系如同姑娘和小姐
 * BE2NET adam8157 你好XE啊...这么纯洁的一个字...
<hsbjyjb> hello
<hsbjyjb> ¼ûµ½´ó¼ÒºÜ¸ßÐÄ
<^k^> hsbjyjb:say 见到大家很高心 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> hsbjyjb, 好  ㍧ 
<hsbjyjb> µÚÒ»´ÎʹÓÃIRC
<^k^> hsbjyjb:say 第一次使用IRC in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hsbjyjb> Õ¦ÄØôÔÚÎÒÕâÊÇÂÒÂëÄØ
<^k^> hsbjyjb:say 咋呢么在我这是乱码呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<_s0fx2_> 乱码中
<hsbjyjb> sorry
<sunwilston> 找到了 CyrusYzGTt 发的贴了，哈哈
<ssssm> sunwilston: 什么贴？
<sunwilston> 双显卡切换
<ssssm> sunwilston: 月经贴？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 小白求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353932 本人有一硬盘分区被格式化成了ext4的（分成了四个:/,swap,/boot,/home），在win7下看不见了，我现在想用光盘安装ubuntu在那里，应该怎么做？具体点。。。 本人小白，望大虾解救。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 AF_kylin — 2011-11-16 15:01 
<ssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 旧版本的firefox可以看youtube吗？在安装了adobe flash之后
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssm§ 可以
<ssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 我还留着ff 1.5
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssm§ ..
<sunwilston> microcai: 你用的是什么 系统？
<shuaiming> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'zhang'@'localhost' to database 'maildb'
<shuaiming> 这句哪里出错了
<microcai> sunwilston: Gentoo
<sunwilston> microcai: https://github.com/iegor/rainyday/tree/master/x11-misc/bumblebee
<sunwilston> microcai: 安装方法
<microcai> sunwilston: 我纯 NV 卡的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我介紹的那個方案 適用  intel集成+Nvidia獨立
<tenzu> adam8157: 包裹已经收到, 还没来得及拆
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这本质上是开了2个 X 
<adam8157> tenzu: 好快
<tenzu> adam8157: 我也觉得好快
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯
 * adam8157 哪里有改好的T410开集显bios...
<microcai> 采用
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 神奇的参数，添加到 grub ，笔记本终于不热了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這也是沒有辦法的辦法，誰讓 nvidia官方停止開發相關的驅動方案
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 添加这个参数，intel 的显卡才会启用节能模式
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你要动公司发给你的电脑？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 嗯 想开集显 nvidia的开源不给力, 闭源没有kms
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 這麼長，， 我現在的grub已經添加了很多參數了，， 
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授感冒好了么
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我实测
<tenzu> adam8157: 严重了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可以大概节约 10W 
<tenzu> adam8157: 今天不能说话
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你去 bbs.fedora-zh發貼，， 等一個月後，，看看 效果
<adam8157> tenzu: ...吃药了? 去找医生好了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我是在公司的电脑上测试过了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 而且同事也都测试过了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 全部都降低了功耗
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  从原来的 26W 降到了 14W 
<tenzu> adam8157: 吃了, 没啥用, 估计嗓子还得疼几天
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你發貼先，， 我準備重裝系統了， 從 f16rc3升級是個悲劇，，應該在 rc5纔對
<adam8157> tenzu: 可怜啊, 自己在外面 生病最难受了
<forfun> gnome-session-properties将gnome启动时一起启动的应用程序都保存在哪个文件中？
<forfun> 找疯了……
<tenzu> adam8157: 还好, 只是嗓子疼, 没有别的症状
<adam8157> patpat
 * adam8157 哪里有改好的T410开集显bios...
<forfun> 不知道gnome是如何启动我的scim的……
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89c9abf6jw1dn4z7cd1uzj.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 开集显是啥？
<fyodor_> vim 中一行命令，多次不同替换，肿么写？
<roylez> BE2NET: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/588206_460s.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 我的T410 I5处理器, 有内置集成显卡的, 但是被屏蔽了, 只能用nvidia独显
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<fyodor_> adam8157: 本本上现在也有两个卡了？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 悲劇了，最新的 內核，，不太支持不再更新的 bumblebee
<BE2NET> roylez: 没看懂...-_-!
<flh> ls
<roylez> adam8157: 高级，土豪。我的T410只有集成显卡，没压力
<adam8157> fyodor_: XPS还有SLI呢
<BE2NET> roylez: bitemarks啥意思？咬痕？
<adam8157> roylez: 公司发的
<fyodor_> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 需要修改些參數了
<roylez> BE2NET: 咬痕
<adam8157> roylez: 我喜欢intel集显
<BE2NET> roylez: 好吧...懂了...太XE了...
<roylez> adam8157: Linux？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<adam8157> BE2NET: 反应慢
<roylez> adam8157: 我的装的是winxp，锁抽屉里
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥锁着不用
<roylez> adam8157: windows有啥好用的
<adam8157> roylez: 自己装啊
<roylez> adam8157: 麻烦
<jyfl987> microcai: 你会定制webkit么
<adam8157> roylez: 我的电脑manager刚给我的时候就被我dd清空硬盘了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/11/enable-powersaving-on-intel-gpu/
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: Redirect
<forfun> 谁知道gnome是怎么启动我的scim的？快疯掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你那什麼破網站，，延時500ms..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  破网站
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 給我，， ssh..
<adam8157> microcai: 为啥不买个域名
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，，對了，，我現在實驗新的 intel集成+ Nvidia獨立 應用方案。。
<adam8157> microcai: 我的intel集显被bios屏蔽了
<microcai> adam8157: 即将失业，哪来的钱买域名
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你騙人。。。 最新發表的木有你關於 節能的文章
<adam8157> microcai: 我们组有个实习生仍是你
<adam8157> 认识
<microcai> adam8157:  ???
<microcai> adam8157: 啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 還有 什麼破網站 竟然是 GB2312的編碼
<microcai> adam8157: 就是说已经给我安排实习岗位了，我没去？
<adam8157> microcai: 我们组有个实习生认识你
<adam8157> microcai: 我们组小庙不敢请大神
 * adam8157 Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Wanna Stop
<kevin1> dashenga
<BE2NET> adam8157: 谁？
<adam8157> BE2NET: hong
<BE2NET> adam8157: newman?
<adam8157> BE2NET: 纽曼?
<adam8157> BE2NET: 嗯
<adam8157> BE2NET: 你觊觎的那个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你前一阵还说招人 现在碰到 microcai 这刺猬 也不敢夸口了
<BE2NET> adam8157: 那明明是我帮你物色的好不..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 这是一个原因
<adam8157> jyfl987: 再就是没有适合他的职位
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以帮 microcai 拔拔刺 lol
<adam8157> BE2NET: 可拉倒吧
<kevin1> channel is invite only 怎么办？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们不也给内核提交补丁么 主要还是怕他扎人
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这几天一直在拔, 有心无力
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿
 * adam8157 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/ 
<microcai> jyfl987:  :( 
<adam8157> 看 没合适他的
<jyfl987> microcai: 随便找个能做的不就行了 主要是 sina更不适合 lol
<jyfl987> 不过那样的话 搞不好你在公司的人际就要猛跌了
<microcai> jyfl987: 恩
<microcai> jyfl987: sina 太不适合我了
 * BE2NET 北京做kernel的公司很多啊..
 * MeaCulpa Linux 进程niceness 优先级越高数字越大还是越小？
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: nice越大，优先级越小
<forfun> >> 写成 > 了，5555
<BE2NET> MeaCulpa: 就是对别的进程更nice
<microcai> jyfl987:  :( 现在是光身子的猪了，不是刺猬 
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  小
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nice() adds inc to the nice value for the calling process.  (A higher nice value means a low priority.) 
<jyfl987> microcai: 主要还是钱不多 钱多无所谓适合不适合
<MeaCulpa> Cpu(s): 91.6%us,  7.9%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.5%si,  0.0%st
 * MeaCulpa 机器吃不消了
 * MeaCulpa 退回-j3, niceness+2以后的占用...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在我都是 -j15了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: microcai 刚才我-j16, portage niceness 8 编译Firefox cpu在1x%卡壳
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我-j16
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 单位的破机器
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是 nx2-1
<MeaCulpa> 现在8x% - 9x% 才是正常的
<MeaCulpa> 稳定在90了~~ 很好
<CyrusYzGTt> nice -n -20 最高優先
 * adam8157 vimperator 3.3 released!
<MeaCulpa> 为啥sabayon的make.conf里面-j是偶数...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我晚上回去看看 现在家里回到正常的 ff 浑身不自在 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 兼容8和9了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 vimperator里设置的 quickmarks存在哪里的呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: .vimperator/
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就好
<MeaCulpa> vimperator不行
<MeaCulpa> Pendatactyl才是正道
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他们这帮人为何不直接预设到 ff 100呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: pendatactyl 没有 for 8/9的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是版本, 确实有不兼容的地方
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 胡说，我就在8/9
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: panta根本无视版本
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于vim的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353935 小弟初学配置vim。 配置好文件后，按快捷键时，出现这个错误： E492：不是编辑器的命令WMToggle 请问高手们，该如何解决阿？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiajiwai — 2011-11-16 15:37 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那怎么可能 我之前就是用 penta的 就是因为装不上去 才改用 vimperator的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我一直是penta的nightly, 不兼容就会自己升的
<MeaCulpa> hgxxxx
<Zypeh> 看FVWM manpage 看到眼疼
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 晚上你在这不
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我晚上回去装回 penta
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不在
<MeaCulpa> 晚上摸电脑，找打
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你以前不是深夜场也来一阵么
<MeaCulpa> 我现在是8月22的版本，FF8
<MeaCulpa> 1.0b7.2
<MeaCulpa> 去升以下玩玩
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你 cpu 太差了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: mini desktop, 联想
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我現在準備 實驗你的參數，， 唉，，當小白的命。。
<jyfl987> 我是 ff9.0a
<jyfl987> ppa的源
 * gfrog 买了几天年京东上那个茶轴
<gfrog> s/几天/今天/
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ：） 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你的中文退步严重
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，打字手哆嗦了，所以才要入茶轴
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你可以试试看penta nightly
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你的ff版本这么落后 我深表怀疑
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P 我家里windows是nightly
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo是8
<MeaCulpa> 单位是8...我换9试试看
<BE2NET> gfrog: 我也想买键盘..你是买的cherry?
<gfrog> BE2NET: 嗯，今天京东团购特价，599
<BE2NET> 嚓...还能买么？
<gfrog> BE2NET: 能吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=727579 原來你的 參數來自這裏
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 727579 in kernel "Kernel 2.6.40 has an impressive power regression on thinkpad x220" [Medium,New]
<gfrog> BE2NET: this one http://www.360buy.com/tuan/10001854-346667.html
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: 樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LXCEU-0 机械键盘(白色茶轴3000) - 京东团购
<GNUdog|work> 白色…
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧，忍了，争取磨成黑的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你还用win32 我真糊涂 上了你的当
<GNUdog|work> 如果是黑色，果断就买了
<BE2NET> gfrog: 我也觉得这白色太怨念了..
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 黑的也不能这价钱啊
<BE2NET> GNUdog|work: +1
<gfrog> BE2NET: 买个放办公室用。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P 我正在编译FF8, 毋躁. 家里也是Gentoo FF8
<MeaCulpa> OS和这个应该没啥关系的
<GNUdog|work> 有点心动，但是想想白色就…
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 我刚连着下了ff7和ff8-bin，scim不能用……
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 你用什么挂的scim？
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 挂？
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧，外观党
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 我家里应该是scim-bridge
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 噢，我没有
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 黑了很难清理啊…这个令人十分不爽
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 买回来直接喷成黑色
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 这 =.=
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: lol，楼下就有喷印
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 输入法太折腾人了，搞了半下午，装其他东西的时候不小心把>>写成>了……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ff8太旧了 额 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 
<kevin1> 谁在java频道的，邀请我一下啊！！！！！
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 对 EAGAIN 这个东西有了解么？
<moriramar> 對了，編譯核心前有沒有要求要make clean或者make mrproper？
<moriramar> （如果之前有使用過這個目錄編譯過一次）
<kevin1> 我进不去，为什么C与java都invite only?
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: man errno
<moriramar> kevin1, 因為一般人不用去……XD
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我的天
<MeaCulpa> 机器sshd 卡壳了
<moriramar> kevin1, 你 /join ##c？
<MeaCulpa> 一个firefox就弄成这样...
<kevin1> moriramar, invite only ,我怎么进去？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 杯具，penta的下载链接坏了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我知道具体意思，但是这个定义木有找到，默认的值多少？
<moriramar> kevin1, 你是不是這個帳號還沒有注冊呀？
<forfun> MeaCulpa： :-(
<moriramar> kevin1, 我随便就進去了呀？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 你用pentadactyl的？
<kevin1> moriramar,在nickserv注册了，
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩
<moriramar> kevin1, 那我就不知道為什麼了……我/join ##c或者/join ##java都很随意。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 感覺還行，可是遇上Flash就悲劇了。要是我不上AB站可能會繼續用。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 11
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 關鍵我有洁癖，用了這個就不想用鼠標了。
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 嗯，我看 ARM 里，似乎都给定义到了 25
<adam8157> /usr/include/asm-generic/errno-base.h 
<mq> hi all 想问下有人在ubuntu原版+gnome shell基础上  安装kde吗？  会不会造成系统不稳定
<moriramar> kevin1, 你注冊了有登陸嗎？
<GNUdog|work> 于是就慌了
<moriramar> mq, 原則上不會，實際上看你折騰什麼了？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 咋就慌了
<mq> 就是尝试换下桌面环境
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 看到了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10 更新软件后部分快捷键失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353938 环境：Ubuntu11.10 GMONE3 通过更新管理器更新了软件，重启之后，发现部分快捷键失效了，例如很重要的启动终端快捷键也失效了。我自定义修改过之后还是不行，如图。怎么按都不出来，求解…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 lemonherb  ...
<GNUdog|work> 文档里写的是那么额多，突然有人给你定义个25…
<moriramar> mq, 常用功能應該不受影響，除了菜單會變得更噁心。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: jyfl987 好了我FF9了，windows, dactyl 20111109 nightly
<mq> 谢谢  moriramar
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, ……我Thunderbird 8還沒安裝成功呢……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你难道要Teledactyl?
<MeaCulpa> 那个似乎还没怎么成熟，
<MeaCulpa> 主要是想cli的都去mutt了，远不如FF需求旺盛
<eexp> 围观蛋疼的折腾家
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 那是什麼？Thunderbird的vim插件嗎？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我沒那個意思。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 庙小妖风大，水浅王八多
<adam8157> jyfl987: en?
 * adam8157 新版vimperator autocmd会echo...
<kevin1> moriramar, 搞定，重新注册一个le
<moriramar> kevin1, ……重新注冊是什麼情况？你不是注冊過了kjcy？
<moriramar> 嗎？
<cfy> eexp: ee?
<kevin1> moriramar, 我也不知道什么情况，再重新验证了一次邮箱，就行了
<eexp> cfy: .
<moriramar> kevin1, ……
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<kevin1> moriramar, kjcy使什么意思？
<moriramar> kevin1, 打錯了。kcy=嗎，j是按錯的。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你的同道 http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/initramfs/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: initramfs | Shadows of epiphany
<kevin1> moriramar, 真壮观，人多就是好
<temp> 打个招呼～
<moriramar> kevin1, ……要人多的話我記得#ubuntu人最多，#arch還是#fedora第2，#gentoo第5吧好像。
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 刚装了scim-bridge,还是不行
<moriramar> kevin1, 有次#ubuntu有1200不到……
<microcai> moriramar:  gentoo 都有那么多人啊
<eexp> cfy: 慢慢的掉下来了。不是又戏弄我吧。要下班了哦。
<cfy> eexp: 回家下嘛。。。。。我没动服务器。。。。我什么时候戏弄神了？
<moriramar> microcai, 確切的是說下劃得太快了。#gentoo也就幾百人。
<moriramar> microcai, ubuntu那天1200，第2名就900 ，再向後就600左右了。
<moriramar> 有誰玩韋諾之戰的？
<hata> 有没有android版本
<forfun> now #ubuntu 1517, #debian 1112 #gentoo 868
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1517 in totem (Ubuntu) "thumbnailer disabled in 1.1.1-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517
<lubotu2> Debian bug 1112 in a2gs "a2gs output unusable by gs but usable by ghostview" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/1112
<Backsorry> 平板电脑有支持ubuntu的么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • su - & sudo -i 都不好用了请指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353941 执行 sudo vim 命令的时候 遇到下面这个错误 xx is not in the sudoers file 为了解决这个问题，找到下面的办法 一、$whereis sudoers －－－－－－－找出文件所在的位置，默认都是/etc/sudoers 二、 #chmod u+w /etc/sudoers 以超级用户登录su -root ，修改文件权 ...
<kevin1> moriramar, 我看了遍sicp，决定再回去弄C，觉得C是很简洁的，明了的，很适合编程;但又觉得丰富的变化也是一种根本，我回到数学的道路才是王道
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我玩过
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 还玩过ipad版
<moriramar> kevin1, 你和我說這個是什麼？你是Maskray？
<moriramar> kevin1, 難道是安大的袁同學？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 哦，多人戰役現在有官方圖嗎？
<kevin1> moriramar, 解释一下我找C的channel的目地
<Backsorry> 只要能在平板上运行ubuntu就可以啦。 。
<hata> 韋諾之戰 的android版本数据包下载不了，有人知道为什么吗
<eexp> cfy: 幸好可以续传。
<cfy> eexp: ...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我想和同學玩多人戰役，說1.8多人戰役已經實裝了。就是不知道哪張圖是。
<Backsorry> 一直想要一个可以像电脑一样换系统的平板电脑 。
<cfy> eexp: 可以现在让崽崽在家里下，lol
<kevin1> moriramar, 回复一下，你刚开始的说法
<eexp> 带宽少一半
<moriramar> kevin1, 哦，我說“因為那個地方不需要什麼人都去”呀？那擺明是搞笑的嗎……回那做什麼……
<cfy> eexp: 那下一些，拷贝回去的？
<kevin1> moriramar, 有点慢半拍
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 不知道了...我只单机玩过
<mq_> 再问个问题：  有没有什么比较好的方法 能比较方便的给笔记本连个外接显示器？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我升了3個光明大法師之後，腸子都悔青了……
<mq_> ubuntu现在插上外接显示器  都没办法自动识别
<moriramar> mq_, 你看下系統設定->偏好設定->螢幕。
<eexp> cfy: 果然有问题，头次见突然停止下载的服务器
<hata> mq_和窗口管理器有关
<moriramar> mq_, 那有關於多顯示器顯示方法的設定。現在應該還是開多顯示器不能用特效的設定吧。
<mq_> 我现在是一定要打开nvidia setting  
<mq_> 先识别显示器
<cfy> eexp: ...
<mq_> 然后才能设置显示方式
<cfy> eexp: 你不会把服务器搞烂了吧。。
<eexp> cfy: 看到3次了。我只是10线程而已。又停了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
<eexp> 又来了。你看。。。。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Knight是王道
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 那腿短的，實在是不行。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Brigand也好
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我覺得風精靈一族是王道。那個太能跑了。
<cfy> eexp: ...
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 这游戏玩一会儿就腻味了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 盜賊用的好也很爽。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我覺得還好，我很喜歡戰棋類的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啥。你们竟然在玩游戏。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 火紋蒼炎之前的版本都是一遍一遍玩。
<moriramar> jiero, 我開的頭，說韋諾之戰。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: er...我现在在玩Disciples II
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 画风和音乐很哥特
 * adam8157 好久好久没玩游戏了, 求赠送Xbox 360 外加PES
<jiero> moriramar:  俺只玩过多拉基娅776.
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。租个不久好了。
<moriramar> jiero, 那個還有點難度，大愛聖風一族。
<adam8157> jiero: 还有的租?
 * adam8157 中关村有电玩城么?
<jiero> moriramar: 我喜欢高级战争。
<jiero> moriramar: 实际上。
<BE2NET> adam8157: 有啊..
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你要去？
<kevin1> 你们说毕业了，干什么有前途？
<moriramar> jiero, 高戰也都說經典，不過我一直沒時間玩。
<jiero> BE2NET: 照顾一下 阿当大哥。
<moriramar> kevin1, 要飯。
<adam8157> BE2NET: 细啊, 玩实况什么的
<BE2NET> adam8157: 我知道有大型的..
<jiero> moriramar: linux下有个其实很难的。 asc2，apt://asc2 就装上了。
<adam8157> BE2NET: xbox 360这种的
<moriramar> jiero, 我是Gentoo，另外我去看看。
<kevin1> moriramar, 我要能要饭，马上当主席
<BE2NET> adam8157: 这个不知道...我知道科贸那有个电玩城
<adam8157> kevin1: 抢钱
<BE2NET> adam8157: 还是没人鸟我..
<kevin1> adam8157, 抢钱，有大风险
<moriramar> kevin1, ……你這話太沒邏輯了。為什麼要飯就當主席。
<adam8157> BE2NET: 找那个人吧
<adam8157> kevin1: 大几?
<kevin1> moriramar, 我要真要饭了，我肯定不顾一切了，，，，主席那是最基本的
<kevin1> adam8157, 大四
<adam8157> kevin1: 学啥
<kevin1> adam8157, 被催的计算机
<adam8157> kevin1: 我可羡慕学计算机的了
 * Kandu 我也羨慕
<forfun> adam8157： 我也是
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Gentoo最适合玩游戏
<adam8157> BE2NET: ftp里有宿醉2.rm
<adam8157> kevin1: 你看看
<kevin1> adam8157, 我可羡慕课余有时间搞计算机的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥/
<jiero> Mea
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, ……為什麼？
<adam8157> kevin1: 啥专长
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉还是 Ubuntu 最多支持， arch 更新快。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 装游戏方便嘛，商业游戏仓库里很多都有安装脚本
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。不过很多都是只有 Ubuntu对应下载的。。。
<kevin1> adam8157, 木装长，java ，c
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。不知到。
<adam8157> kevin1: 什么大学
<jiero> kevin1: 青岛？
<jiero> 猜啊猜
<adam8157> 青岛大 理工 科技
<kevin1> adam8157, 四流的滥大学，伤不起，我要在青岛，那就是青岛科技啊
<Kandu> 「傷不起」啥意思？
<jiero> kevin1: 哦。我被大学开了。你比我强多了。
<kevin1> Kandu, 承受不起的意思
<sikao_lfs> kevin1: 估计你拿出你的作品来，说不定这里就有人要你。文凭和牌子也就刚进社会时有点效果，后面完全看个人。
<kevin1> jiero, 有人把大学开了，有人被大学开了，我是被大学玩了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 這個到是，NWN也有脚本，太方便了。
<moriramar> Kandu, 就是他很悲劇了，你不能再中傷他的意思了。
<adam8157> kevin1: 说这个就没意思, 谁的大学都是那么回事儿, 看个人
<kevin1> sikao_lfs, 刚进去也有人带啊
<kevin1> adam8157, 喜欢才是王道，但身无分文啊
<MBA> hi baby
 * adam8157 <cpu_count op="=" value="1"/> 这条真是搞死我
<sikao_lfs> kevin1: 你没发现网络的奥妙吧？我大学从没听说过linux。就学c，连java和c++还是自学的。甚至linux还是靠网络上的播布客扫盲的。
<Kandu> moriramar: 唔 thx
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你也被单核的机子玩啦？
<sikao_lfs> 我也就大一学c，连流的概念还是后来爱好中写java理解的。
<adam8157> BE2NET: 等啊等
<kevin1> sikao_lfs, 这个要长期坚持的，会有跳跃的
<kevin1> sikao_lfs, 流，哪个流？很多流啊，最近碰到流是一种数据结构
<sikao_lfs> kevin1: 不行，我年纪太大了。我当年上大学，连C++标准都没出来，我后来才知道98年C++标准才出来。
<flh> flhsq: hi
<sikao_lfs> kevin1: 就是谭浩强那本书里的流的概念。
<MBA> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> MBA:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MBA> dots 
<kevin1> 能会C++的就是我辈楷模啊，起码一个方向同了
<xiangfu> 只会Ｃ
<jiero> MBA; change your IRC clients' preference
<MBA> ºÃ¶àÂÒÂë
<^k^> MBA:say 好多乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Backsorry> 你们用的都是什么版本linux？
<MBA> penguin 
<pocoyo> MBA: use utf8.
<supercatexpert> Debian~
<Backsorry> 没上几次IRC都不知道怎么玩。 郁闷。 。
<moriramar> MBA, What client are you using.
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/Iv0Sn
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: pupcakes - Imgur 
<moriramar> Backsorry, 3.0.7
<jiero> Backsorry: 肯定没个都。。。5种以上的发行版。
<Backsorry> debian怎么样？我用着感觉很郁闷， 有换回ubuntu了。 
<BE2NET> adam8157: 还是没人鸟我..
<MBA> KVIRC    
<MBA> and you ?
<jiero> MBA:  what you want.... just change charaset to UTF-8
<MBA> heart 
<Backsorry> 怎么对人说话呀？
<tenzu> 主席图多
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/QPW1n
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: I hope he actually does this when he has kids. - Imgur 
<kevin1> 现在arch，已经有点懒了
<Backsorry> 我用的是Xchat
<adam8157> roylez: hoho
<adam8157> BE2NET: haha
<Backsorry> 都什么跟什么呀 。    
<Backsorry> 乱套了。 。
<MBA> Backsorry: ÎÒÔõô¿´¼ûÄãµÄÂÒÂë°¡
<^k^> MBA:say Backsorry: 我怎么看见你的乱码啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kevin1> 2012 到底有没有呢，真不知道
<Backsorry> UTF-8呀。。。
<supercatexpert> 怎么老有人用该死的GBK……
<Backsorry> 我用的是UTF8啊。。。。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 因为会根据操作系统 locale 
<supercatexpert> 在Windows下的么?
<jtshs256> k 又在调戏人了……
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我觉得是。
<Backsorry> uubntu 11.10
<supercatexpert> Linux下还用GBK就物无语了
<supercatexpert> Linux下用GBK都是RH9那个时代的事情了
<jiero> supercatexpert:  LinuxDeepin默认 GB2312。。。
<Backsorry> 。。。。。utf8.。。。。ubuntu11.10
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我后来发现了。。无语
<Backsorry> 现在我还是乱码么？
<jiero> Backsorry: 你一直正常
<supercatexpert> 是MBA那个家伙
<kevin1> 各种调戏
<Backsorry> 吓死我了。 。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我从 python 开始学了。
<Backsorry> 还以为我是GBK了呢。 
<Backsorry> say jiero 啊啊啊啊
<MBA> kiss 
<Backsorry> 娘的。乱套了。 。。。。怎么对人发送啊。
<jiero> Backsorry: 什么啊？就是输入名字就高亮了
<roylez> tenzu: 三明治，中国造 http://sharerpics.com/p/141214.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: stock photos images
<jiero> roylez:  抱抱
<Backsorry> jiero  奥， 原来如此。 谢谢啦
<roylez> jiero: /kick
<Backsorry> 害死我了， 我还以为，一直是我出问题呢。 没怎么用过IRC一直在gtalk里， 现在进不去了不知道什么问题 。 
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * lainme 拜jiero
<jiero> roylez:  我经历了你无数 /kick 威胁。
<roylez> jiero: -_-  http://i.imgur.com/bjxP5.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 那东西没吃饱就吃恶心了
<Backsorry> jiero   人名后面用加：么？
<jiero> Backsorry: 都好。
<roylez> lainme: 好久不见
<Backsorry> jiero   都好？什么意思
<Backsorry> jiero   都好？什么意思
<roylez> tenzu: http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/ngpc111111/s_n45_2102011-.jpg  这照片不错
<lainme> roylez: 不太久
<jiero> Backsorry: 加不加都可
<jiero> lainme: 就是你不说话额。
<Backsorry> jiero    原来如此， 谢谢啦。 。
<kevin1> roylez, 关海法？
<roylez> kevin1: ???
<kevin1> roylez, 豹子
<Backsorry> 现在这里技术聊得没以前多了， 怎么都乱套了呢。 。。
<roylez> kevin1: 对
<jiero> roylez: 冰风谷里一个精灵的雕像宠物。
<Backsorry> 不按照套路出牌了呢。 。
<roylez> jiero: 我喜欢这车子 http://i.imgur.com/Rrv0r.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 我先在开始做网络贸易了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 傻傻的吧。。。
<roylez> jiero: ....
<roylez> jiero: 有前途
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/MRZX5.png
<hawk1918> opera11.52ĬÈϾͿÉÒÔµÇIRC£¬ºÜ²»´í°¡
<^k^> hawk1918:say opera11.52默认就可以登IRC，很不错啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Backsorry> 还是用Xchat感觉好用。 。
<Backsorry> 默认能看到列表么？
<jiero> roylez: 坏人。。
<supercatexpert> 怎么又有GBK的!?!
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/4neuh.png
<hawk1918> I am using opera in windos
<jiero> supercatexpert: 因为 windows 小白吧
<Backsorry> 貌似是那个hawk1918
<kevin1> jiero, 你们在搞基
<supercatexpert> Opera可以换语言设定的吧
<hawk1918> Just tried opera
<Backsorry> jiero  不一定的啊 。 。
<jiero> hawk1918: change to utf-8. click properties of the chatroom
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/XsPhm.jpg
<jiero> supercatexpert: 需要自己换的。我好几次都是从 ascII还是啥的换utf-8
<Backsorry> jiero     有的人不知道自己用的什么编码啊。 。 我就经常搞不清楚我在用什么编码。 
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/XsPhm.jpg
<kevin1> king of pic
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我不是gay，但我会表现的和那个gay一样。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 恭喜up主买电脑了
<roylez> jiero: 假斯文
<jiero> Backsorry: 也是。
<roylez> adam8157: barreleye fish  这鱼牛死了
 * adam8157 村村通工程造福主席阿
<jiero> roylez: 我才懒得去看。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Et5lR.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 美女到处都是，我干吗费劲去做那种事情。。。
<Backsorry> 不错这鱼。。。。
<MBA> 终于不是乱码了
<Backsorry> 马上就要下班啦。 。。终于快到5.30啦。 。
<adam8157> wiki大叔深情凝视
<Backsorry> ^_^， 
<MBA> love 
<Backsorry> MBA  你应该痛苦一下， 大喊：兄弟们我终会回到地球了。 
<kevin1> 我们这版都聊天呢
<MBA> 是 啊
<MBA> 回到地球的 18层楼
<Backsorry> 兄弟们， 我还有17分钟就要下班了。祝福我吧。 。
 * CyrusYzGTt 什麼是 低負荷狀態
 * CyrusYzGTt 什麼是 低負荷狀態
 * CyrusYzGTt 什麼是 低負荷狀態
 * CyrusYzGTt 什麼是 低負荷狀態
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Backsorry> 上地铁。。占便宜去咯。 。
<kevin1> 上海的？
<MBA> 小心流鼻血
<hawk1918> 现在应该好了
<Backsorry> 娃哈哈， 你也上海地？
<Backsorry> 必须在上海工作。 。。。
<kevin1> 上海旁边的
<hawk1918> OPERA果然强大
<Backsorry> 我汗  。。。 。。 。。。 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get install 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353947 ldconfig deferred processing now taking place W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/ oneiric/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2011.10%20%5fOneiric%20Ocelot%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20111012)_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: 您可能 ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜达
<Backsorry> 获取不到 。。。
<Backsorry> 那是光盘的路径呀。 。
<Backsorry> cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 台湾xfastest网站今天爆料，Intel会在明年2012年第四季度推出Ivy Bridge-E处理器 , roylez
<palomino|working> 我再忍一年再升级 , roylez
<Backsorry> ^_^， 新的处理器性能很强劲么？、
<roylez> palomino|working: 财主
<Backsorry> palomino|working   有钱人啊。 。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 我向来不care CPU
<kevin1> palomino|working, 爱，有多强
<Backsorry> palomino|working     我还在用单核1.6的本本呢。 。
<roylez> palomino|working: 锯了你的马腿卖钱买摄像头
<palomino|working> .........
<Backsorry> 上帝啊。 。。还有13分钟就可以看美女去咯。 。
<palomino|working> 你不32核么 , roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 刚买了两个罗技摄像头哦
<palomino|working> 还是16核的
<roylez> adam8157: 摄像头啊
<Backsorry> 服务器啊？
<Backsorry> 这都这么有米。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 700n真的不好用?
<roylez> palomino|working: 买了摄像头，下次出差安装到酒店里面
<palomino|working> 现在用的是3年前买的机子了 , Backsorry
<roylez> adam8157: 好用，卖给你
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<metbsd> 我也是单核1.4CPU的本子
<adam8157> roylez: 下个月收了
<Backsorry> 我汗 。。palomino|working    那你也比我不错啊。。。。我才1.6啊 256  。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<Backsorry> 我跑   11.10，都卡死我了。
<roylez> adam8157: 好，哈哈
<palomino|working> 内存太少了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 要不直接去合肥交易得了...
<Backsorry> 还好，我该删掉的都删除了。 
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么样？
<adam8157> roylez: 你从上海去合肥好近的 我要坐火车....
<Backsorry> 主要是没有独立显卡比较郁闷。 
<roylez> adam8157: 反正路费有人出，你怕啥？
<Backsorry> 我靠， ，你们都不上班么？
<adam8157> roylez: 火车多累啊 到底几号?
<roylez> adam8157: 没约时间，我打个电话问问
<adam8157> 蛤蟆哪里去了
<roylez> adam8157: 冬眠去吧
<roylez> adam8157: 我先下班了哈
<adam8157> roylez: bye
<roylez> tenzu, adam8157, palomino|working, pocoyo, lainme, jiero 掰掰
<palomino|working> bye
<palomino|working> 。。。。。
<tenzu> 目送主席
<palomino|working> 还不到5:30就下班 - -
<adam8157> tenzu: 你在买回乡的票?
<Backsorry> 没有啊， 我5.30才下班啊。 。
<yudun1989> http://s7.sinaimg.cn/orignal/4d2efe16hb141ef673936&690  请问如何抓取新浪图片？貌似新浪现在判断比之前严格多了。
<Backsorry> palomino|working  你上班么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是派来监视我的么? 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 国航的话 优惠券PCSALE50
<Backsorry> palomino|working  我5.30准时下班的。 不跑路领导该叫我干活咯。 
<palomino|working> .........
<tenzu> adam8157: 买了jetstar, 便宜
<palomino|working> 我离下班还早哪
<Kandu> 這麼晚下班
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧 没做过国际航班的土鳖匿了
<Backsorry> 5.30还好吧， 。
<tenzu> adam8157: 飞北京, 到时候寻你去了
<Backsorry> 我感觉还好， linux交流会上海开吧？
<Backsorry> 不知道什么时候开， 是不是已经开过了？、
<adam8157> tenzu: 可以啊 只不过你肯定飞奔回去找女王了吧
<jiero> 我才留意到 GNOME-Shell 比 Enlightenment 17都漂亮了。。。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 晚上一点到, nnd
<jiero> tenzu: 回北京？
<tenzu> jiero: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> tenzu: 你可以期待晚点
<jiero> tenzu: 回去了？
<jiero> adam8157: 你开车去接？
<tenzu> jiero: 还没, 正在订票
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。不返了？
<tenzu> jiero: 不返了
<adam8157> jiero: 我没车
<jiero> tenzu:  终于，人生的一步告一段落。
 * BE2NET rbiba真是好人啊..
<tenzu> jiero: 我还没跟我老板辞职呢...
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 你老板无能为力啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 那倒是
<adam8157> BE2NET: 很nice
<BE2NET> adam8157: 对啊，别人都不鸟我..
<adam8157> tenzu: 你跟他说. 我, 我要回去当教授
<adam8157> BE2NET: 这个事情本来就是他管- -@
<jiero> BE2NET: 啥？你说过话/
 * tenzu 打印机票去了...
<jiero> tenzu: 教授了？
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> tenzu: 坡国没有电子机票么
<jiero> adam8157: 电子机票也要打吧。打印拉去简单，后来又要打。
<tenzu> adam8157: 是电子机票, 不过我得打印出来才能去付款
<tenzu> 走了
<adam8157> bye
<^k^> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • [居然漏发了～]《Full Circle》中文杂志第46期 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353950 46期主要内容如下： 决胜命令行. How-To : Python编程 – 第20部分, 新系列：LibreOffice – 第1部分 以及 安装Mythbuntu. Linux 实验室 – 文件系统之一. 评测 – Boxee Box. Top 5 – 吉他软件. 其他: Ubuntu 女士, Ubuntu 游戏, 我的观点,  ...
 * jiero 送疼疼
<adam8157> jiero: 俺们天朝直接刷身份证换登机牌
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧。。。那是国内好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> adam8157: 你要刷护照换登机牌？
<adam8157> jiero: 国内也可以刷护照换阿
<adam8157> jiero: 准备过年回家的时候把护照办了...
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。
 * adam8157 其实想想, 港澳通行证比护照+签证还麻烦
<metbsd> 港澳通行证很方便的
<metbsd> 我就用这个潜伏国内
<dfgfgfrrgf> ^_^
<metbsd> 等于长期签证
<adam8157> BE2NET: 目击啊 目击啊
<BE2NET> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> BE2NET: ä½ ä¿©
<metbsd> 大家都开啥车啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 11號
<adam8157> metbsd: 公交车
<metbsd> 国内的？
<metbsd> 早高峰能挤出孩子来
 * adam8157 偶尔公交地铁, 每天走路上下班
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.soso.com/play/%E7%89%99%E7%AD%BE%20%E7%AC%BC%E5%AD%90%20%E8%80%81%E8%99%8E/?zd=0&i=2&start=0&ch=v.res.play#
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: ...牛人350万根牙签做笼子挡老虎 播放页 - 搜搜视频
<jyfl987> metbsd: 那个通行证怎么办
<adam8157> jyfl987: 回户籍所在地
<adam8157> jyfl987: 关键是有时效和次数限制
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你有港澳通行证？
<adam8157> BE2NET: 没 想办 但是时效很烦
<jyfl987> adam8157:  然后如何办呢？ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去公安局就好, 交钱就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 騙人，， 風扇狂轉
<adam8157> gfrog: 好像只有3G版的才会提前发.....
<gfrog> adam8157: 再买一个
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你个土豪 丝毫不顾及无产阶级的感情
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 才几百羊，对于你来说太小菜了吧。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我穷困潦倒
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，谁信
<BE2NET> adam8157: gfrog 俩有米人，我才是无产阶级好不？
<CyrusYzGTt> 負產階級路過
 * ScarletWolf 月光族路过
<gfrog> BE2NET: adam8157 都是装穷党。。。 工资个个比我高
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 我是真月光。。。
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 同月光
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 谁骗你啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己和同事都测试通过了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我的是 Gentoo , 他的是 F16
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 可是，，我看到電錶比以前 轉快了。。
<adam8157> BE2NET: 准备回家
<dfgfgfrrgf> 来我这取点吧，我这用不完，红十字天朝分舵
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似对 3.0 以后的内核有效
<BE2NET> adam8157: 你这个“啧”什么发音？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还有 intel 驱动版本也有关系
<shuaiming>  ps dovecot.conf | grep ^[^#]
<adam8157> BE2NET: zeze
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我 3.1.2... 
<microcai> 啧
<BE2NET> adam8157: 啧啧...我嚓...我以为是zizi...
<shuaiming> 这句话对不对
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 最新的 xorg.. f16的。。 mesa
<shuaiming>  ps dovecot.conf | grep ^[^#]
<BE2NET> adam8157: 走啦走啦..回去看片..
<shuaiming> 这几话
<adam8157> BE2NET: ca 啥语文水平阿
<adam8157> BE2NET: 电影 电影!
<shuaiming>  ps dovecot.conf | grep ^[^#]
<gfrog> BE2NET: zuozuo
<shuaiming> 这句话对不对
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
 * BE2NET 准备回家看 阿蛋 传给我的片！！！
<microcai> BE2NET: 你也是帽子公司的啊
<adam8157> BE2NET: 走吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... 最新的 3.1.2內核不支持 bumblebee.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... 最新的 3.1.2內核不支持 bumblebee.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... 最新的 3.1.2內核不支持 bumblebee.. 
<BE2NET> microcai: so this
<CyrusYzGTt> 淚～～
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 说反了吧
<BE2NET> adam8157: 等我这杯水喝完了..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 我現在不能用 N卡了，，
<adam8157> BE2NET: 想早点回小区抢馅饼, 那家馅饼真好吃
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 木有說反，， 因爲能夠直接在fedora用的 bumblebee 。。不再更新了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu命令问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353956 我为自己的Ubuntu安装了网络客户端，是在root下装的，而且把它的运行用软连接放在/usr/local/bin上，这个链接命令在root下可以运行，但在普通用户上就不能用了！不知道为什么！有r+x权限的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daemon11 — 2011-11-16 18:02 
<qyyq128110> ubuntu怎么用蓝牙适配器
 * pityonline 疼疼啥时候来北京？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox真的很奇怪。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353959 安装增强功能，也就一次。可是它却有快捷键。 而经常用的功能，如加载u盘，主系统和虚拟系统的转换，却没有快捷键。哎，真拿它没办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2011-11-16 18:38 
<Ein-lion> hey!
<zlszk> 我的ubuntu死机频繁 好像是显卡驱动的问题 系统设置里的附加驱动可靠吗？
<palomino|working> 要是nvidia的显卡还行吧
<zlszk> 它推荐的是NV的
<palomino|working> 我这儿amd的装完貌似有点问题
<palomino|working> nv可以放心装啦
<zlszk> 哦 郁闷 每天死机～～
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问，在虚拟机中出现如下错误是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353963 当时出现了错误，停在了那里。于是就将它重启，结果顺利进入系统，但是就是没有提示，安装完成。请问，这是什么类型的错误？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LEARNER3 — 2011-11-16 18:56 
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 阿?
<palomino|working> 主席有何吩咐?
<roylez_> palomino|working: 卧槽去
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 忍饿加班中，请勿打扰。。。
<hamo_laptop> palomino|working: 加班还没人请吃饭？
<hamo_laptop> palomino|working: 老大太不给力了吧...
<palomino|working> 公司加班订饭的群里没我名字= =
<palomino|working> 于是他们每次都背着我偷偷订饭
<palomino|working> 饿阿- -
<metbsd> 工作的同时要保重身体啊
 * palomino|working momo metbsd 
<metbsd> 工作是别人的，身体是自己的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt:  好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。 嗯嗯，， 
<caleb-> palomino|working: 被排挤？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你换上F16没
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，不過從 f15升級，，有好多問題。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 什么问题 ？
<caleb-> 貌似升级靠谱的只有 rhel / debian
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ yum 的，，和桌面問題，，還有 顯卡驅動方案
<caleb-> 其它 non-rolling release 升级都常出问题
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 显卡装商业驱动不行么 ？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】ubuntu下virtualbox虚拟机XP不能识别U盘及共享文件夹不稳定？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353965 我在ubuntu下用virtualbox虚拟XP，但不能识别U盘。之前按网上的办法试了下，有些不懂，有些不起作用。此外我在主机与虚拟机之间建立的共享文件夹也不稳定。一旦重启虚拟机，共享文件夹就失效 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 行，， 不過，我說的是 顯卡的切換方案 I915 和 GT550M 的切換，，不能用了，， 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 双显卡切换 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，
<zokr7et> ^k^: g GT550M
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 以前可以的，，就是今天升級了 kernel v3.1.2之後就不行了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我用Fedora 没法解决 键盘上的 无线网卡 开关 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 通過 bumblebee實現的切換，，手動的，，不過好過木有
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,, 如果你用了 acpi=no 之類禁用的參數肯定不行，， 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，我用Fn+F
<metbsd> linux支持双显卡切换？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，我用Fn+F2 能关闭 不能开启
<caleb-> 3.1.2 还没出吧
<zokr7et> 或者直接点Gnome托盘关闭无线 也没法开启
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我知道，可是禁用acpi apic也會引起 fn+fx 鍵不能用
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 出了。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 但是当初用F15 DVD光盘安装的系统 支持开启无线
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..不不，，木有出，，看錯了。。
<metbsd> 切换了能玩啥大型网游？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 不聊了，，吃飯了，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<Ein-lion> 请问，tty下如何输入中文？
<imtxc> 求推荐一本 Python 书，无基础，中文。
<Kandu> imtxc: a byte of python 有中譯版的
<jyfl987> Ein-lion: cce2k 或者用 zhcon 里面有个 自带输入法
<imtxc> Kandu: 谢谢。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu MW54U V8.0　USB无线网卡有没有人安装成功？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353968 Ubuntu MW54U V8.0　USB无线网卡有没有人安装成功？ ７。０插上就可以直接用了，但无法８。０系统根本不认。请高手指教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guitay — 2011-11-16 19:38 
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:29:22)
<imtxc> python核心编程 这两本 选哪本呢
<xw_y_am> 求教一个问题：洗发水是神马东西啊~~~
<crazypig> xw_y_am: 洗发水就是Archlinux
<xw_y_am> crazypig, 额。。。怎么讲？？？雅倩？？？arch？？？
<zhangchunlei> crazypig: £¿£¿£¿
<crazypig> xw_y_am: 可以这么说吧～
<crazypig> zhangchunlei: 你编码不对。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pppoeconf 配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353969 大家好！今天我用pppoeconf来设置adsl上网，发现输入sudo pppoeconf后，弹出一个界面：sorry，no working ethernet card could be found,标题是：未找到接口，希望大家帮我解决一下。谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangbohappy — 2011-11-16 19:45 
<zhangchunlei>  crazypig ÎÒÓõÄÊÇÎʺÅ
<^k^> zhangchunlei:say crazypig 我用的是问号 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhangchunlei> crazypig: ²âÊÔ
<zhangchunlei> crazypig: ÏÖÔÚÄØ
<^k^> zhangchunlei:say crazypig: 现在呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<crazypig> zhangchunlei: 现在还是不行。你是用什么客户端？
<grxixi> 谁玩G+，加我个被
<zhangchunlei> ÎÒÔÚÆ»¹ûϵͳÏÂÃæ colloquy ·±Ìå°æµÄ
<^k^> zhangchunlei:say 我在苹果系统下面 colloquy 繁体版的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<grxixi> PC能装苹果吗？
<crazypig> zhangchunlei: 试着更改编码。
<supercatexpert> 只能装黑苹果
<crazypig> zhangchunlei: 还好irc里有k兄机器人帮你做翻译。
<marvin-42> openSUSE 12.1 发布～
<crazypig> 有人装吗？
<supercatexpert> 唯一不想去碰的Top 10发行版
<flhsq_> hi
<flhsq_> crazypig: hi 
<^k^> flhsq_, 好  ㍬ 
<forfun> 体验了一把chrome……，可以不用理会ff7和scim的隔阂了……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下查看U盘真实大小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353970 网上突然看到新闻说有的奸商卖的U盘是所谓的扩容U盘，这种U盘在windows下有软件可以监测出来，那么Ubuntu下如何检测？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzc8825745 — 2011-11-16 20:15 
<supercatexpert> 现在还用scim?
<forfun> supercatexpert： 为什么不用？
<supercatexpert> 当然是iBus
<supercatexpert> scim都没人管了
<forfun> ibus、fcitx和emacs相处得不好
<supercatexpert> ibus-el无压力
<supercatexpert> 我就是emacs user啊
<forfun> supercatexpert： 还是比较喜欢原生态的，呵呵
<supercatexpert> ibus-el就是用的iBus自己的输入法
<forfun> supercatexpert： 恩，知道的
<forfun> 刚在win上用天正8的时候调了一下时间，切换到linux，系统居然完全崩溃了……
<fyodor_> adam8157: 你那鼠标出了？
<adam8157> fyodor_: yes
<supercatexpert> scim的开发者全跑了，C++的ABI还不兼容，因此已经是处于被废弃的状态了
<fyodor_> adam8157: 哦，那恭喜你了
<adam8157> fyodor_: 这有啥恭喜的...
<adam8157> 几块钱而已
<fyodor_> 看你讲鸟语嘛，开心呢
<fyodor_> 我刚出了自己的 rapoo..
<flh> 大家好，聊天窗口能不能不出现进入或离开的提示？
<crazypig> 可以。
<flh> 大家好，聊天窗口能不能：去掉进入或离开的提示？
<crazypig> 我手机客户端是可以屏蔽掉这些提示的。
<crazypig> 其他客户端就不清楚了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/2908971.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: [灰常点评]小悦悦的视频蹊跷诡异——前进篇_娱乐八卦_天涯社区
<flh> crazypig: 我是系统，环境不一样，也许是配置的事
<fyodor_> flh: google 吧，一堆
<flh> fyodor_: 谢谢
<flh> fyodor_:在服务器上，还真不太方便
<flh> flhsq_: 那个
<wujie> 发现一个漂亮的系统，叫做fuduntu
<flh> wujie: 什么？
<flh> wujie: 说明一下？
<wujie> 介于ubuntu和fedora的系统，fuduntu，而且集成了很多有用的软件，Fuduntu 默认字体大小为8。默认安装程序有Jupiter、Revelation (密码管理器), Tomboy, GIMP, Inkscape和VIM 增强版。其中，Pidgin取代了Empathy，而Gnote, Simple Scan, Gnome Games, Transmission被移除
<wujie> http://qun.qq.com/cgi/svr/chatimg/get?pic=998854D126B891F14D37BC8C6ED94E70.jPg&gid=undefined&time=1321445127
<flh> wujie: 那么小的字体就怕了
<crazypig> 呃…qq群。。。
<iGoogle> wujie: 安装tomboy的，就不是好distro。
<wujie> 字体优化的蛮漂亮的，这个系统是为笔记本优化的，又是华硕开发的
<iGoogle> cfy: 忘记url了
<crazypig> 中文本地化做得如何？软件源是否丰富？包管理是deb还是rpm?
<CyrusYzGTt> crazypig§ 瘋豬 ，切中問題關鍵之一
<wujie> 是rpm的
<wujie> 中文话不用多说，很好，华硕的
<crazypig> 其实，我只想知道，是否内置有好用的中文输入法？
<wujie> ibus啊
<CyrusYzGTt> crazypig§ 嗯，還有安全審計的
<crazypig> 看起来不错。桌面环境是gnome2？
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 是的，默认开启3D桌面
<crazypig> 我现在对3D桌面不感冒了。
<crazypig> www.fuduntu.org/   官网上的桌面截图，看起来蛮漂亮的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu用Wubi安装后怎么修改安装大小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353972 一冲动给安装大小弄了20G，现在觉得根本没必要啊，又不想重新WUBI装一下，怎么调小一点呢，可以做到不。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Prism — 2011-11-16 20:40 
<alvin_rxg> VIM 增强版???
<Keama> 怎么多人？
<wujie> 安装fuduntu'
<crazypig|> fuduntu读作：复顿兔？
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<alvin_rxg> !google | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: thx.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 11.10上为何lrcdis歌词插件不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353977 我用的是buntu11.10 ，播放器是 banshee 2.2.1 打开lrcdis 使，显示： ServerError: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: integer argument expected, got float 请问该如何配置，才能使歌词插件正常运行，并支持banshee 拿？ 本人是linux 新手，诚意求解。 统计信息:  ...
<stock-cn> 想要小米手机的，先注册阿  http://bbs.xiaomi.com/?fromuid=2747700
<^k^> stock-cn ⇪ ti: 首页 - 小米手机 - 小米手机官方论坛bbs.xiaomi.com
<alvin_rxg> 免费？
<supercatexpert> ……
<lwwlw> 各位晚上好，我想最小化安装U11.10，alternate盘里没有最小化安装选项，怎么办？
<mao> dd将一个文件弄到了u盘上，怎么看u盘里的内容啊
<cfy> mao: 再dd出来。或者chmod a+w device
<cfy> mao: 然后打开
<flh> hi晚上好
<Ein-lion> flh: 晚上好！
<flh> mao: 升级什么
<flh> Ein-lion: 这有机器人不？
<mao> flh: 不是，有一个文件不知道怎么看里面的内容
<Ein-lion> flh: 有机器人，但我不是。
<flh> Ein-lion: 谢谢，明白
<Kandu> cfy: 早上 git diff|wc -l 只有 200 多，現在 1800 多了，自己都不知道怎麼弄出來的
<flh> Ein-lion: cygwin容易坏，真不是办法
<pichina> 在gnome下面什么ide不错？
<Ein-lion> flh: 这里有个^k^机器人。
<flh> Ein-lion: 可能是人机合一的
<Kandu> cfy: 找到了，原來是移動了一個 400 行的檔案，造成 +- 共 800 多的行數
<flh> Ein-lion: 没有什么智能
<mao> cfy: 我说清楚点吧，我下载了个lfs的livecd，里面有个root.ext2的文件，有500M，我估计就是整个的系统了，想要看看里面的东西，然后拷出来直接用。file 一下结果是date，不知道能不能挂载为loop。该怎么查看里面的内容啊？
<pichina> lfs?
<Ein-lion> lfs什么东西都要自己搭建的。
<mao> pichina: ide的话用vim搭建吧 ；）
<pichina> o ,不太习惯哦
<pichina> 爱，又没有什么经验可以传授的？
<mao> Ein-lion: 是啊，这不是最近无聊吗
<Ein-lion> mao: 真能折腾。不过搭建好了lfs，你的linux技术会进步很多。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 环境变量 PATH 丢失无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353978 ubuntu 11.10 貌似我配置 profile 是配置错了 到了登陆界面 输入密码,出来一黑框 ~闪~一下 又重新回到了登陆界面 我用命令行 echo $PATH$ 是空的 怀疑是这个造成的 又啥好办法没有?? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 1092407 — 2011-11-16 21:35 
<mao> Ein-lion: 以前试过，可是ubuntu作为宿主系统实在是不敢恭维，弄了个开头就搞不下去了
<mao> Ein-lion: 所以想用它提供的livecd作为宿主系统尝试
<flh> 刚才安装cygwin,一不小心，要吃掉五个G的空间，那么大。
<Ein-lion> mao: 折腾吧！我精神上支持你。
<nikerlong> 我升到的UBUNTU11.04，怎么软件中心打不开啊？
<mao> Ein-lion: 好的，精神上谢谢你
<flh> Ein-lion: 有办法，如何屏掉进入和退出人的提示？irssi上
<pityonline> flh:  ignores = ( { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS"; } );
<Ein-lion> flh: 抱歉，没用过irssi。。我pc上是用的opera聊irc
<Kandu> /ignore * joins parts quits
<Kandu> flh: ^
<Ein-lion> nikerlong: 用新立得吧！
<pityonline> flh: 把那句写到 config 里，或是在 irssi 中执行 /ignore *: JOINS PARTS QUITS 格式可能不是这样，看一样 help
<flh> pityonline:  谢谢，我把内容输出到conky上，在桌面上显示，那些无用的消息太头痛了
<nikerlong> 我升级后，新立得标记后点不了应用，请问是怎么回事啊？
<pityonline> flh: 哦，我没这么干过
<drazet> 无聊
<alpha080> http://zh.opensuse.org/Portal:12.1
<^k^> alpha080 ⇪ t: Portal:12.1 - openSUSE
<void1> 有什么可以替代光影魔术手的软件
<pichina> ubuntu 默认的shell是bash，如何使用别的shell作为系统默认shell
<cfy> chsh
<FrankLv> cd
<FrankLv> oops!
<cfy> pichina: root@debian:~# whatis chsh
<cfy> chsh (1)             - change login shell
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11.10无线网卡监听问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353986 fixed channel mon0:-1 求解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 FallenBirD — 2011-11-16 22:03 
<crazypig> void1: gimp
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。才出来
<iGoogle> pichina: 用户和组。里面可选择。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嬸嬸
<flh> text
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 找踢
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 木有，，我想念當初初次進來#ubuntu-cn 對你的稱呼
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～真不想 稱贊自己，， ee被我嚇退 綫了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 换回win7…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353989 没办法，工作还是离不了win7……换回来吧……唉…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonychee7000 — 2011-11-16 22:22 
<pichina> 没人了？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 一大堆节目源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353990 首先照顾广东地区的观众 Code: sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3211 本港台 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3173 亚洲台 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3212 国际台 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3213 翡翠台 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3210 J2 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/3217 互动新闻台 sop://sopcast.zueiai.cn:3918/321 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ kk知道我喜歡用 sopcast...特意給吾的麼？？
<drazet> ？
<widon> 论坛搜索有时不行啊
<iGoogle> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162296.htm
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 维基百科请求捐款_Wikipedia 维基百科_cnBeta.COM
<user8888> hi，all
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍯ 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/11/16/donation.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 瑞典调查：捐精男子都是好男人
<lotcor> hi
<^k^> lotcor, 好  ㍯ 
<user8888> 请问一下，有没有比较简单的图像编辑软件？
<user8888> gimp太复杂了，而且启动也太慢了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261984/
<adam8157> roylez_: 肿么捐
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 看那个贫乳片 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261984/
<adam8157> roylez_: ca 口味太重了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 这哥们的舞蹈，可以出一个系列了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你一出差，就闷骚了吧。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 回了啊
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=353995
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<iGoogle> 就回了？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 恩，信用卡钱不够，被赶回了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 款爷
<iGoogle> 额度太小？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac98191/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【吐槽神作】洋葱电影 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他额度低得很
<nigo> hello
<^k^> nigo, 好  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa_>  ...
<iGoogle> roylez_: http://star.cocoren.com/2011110871731.html
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: 人妖皇后poy比基尼写真惊艳 男人美色胜过千万女人-明星-爱尚网 cocoren.com
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我喜欢这电影 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac98191/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【吐槽神作】洋葱电影 - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这家伙，被逼住豪华套间，一晚上就完蛋了。 lol
<adam8157> lol
<iGoogle> roylez_: 来澄清下
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 最喜欢 Melissa Cherry 那段...
<ofan_> yooo
<Jagdwurst> fcitx 用上 pango 了? 貌似
<Jagdwurst> 赶紧装个看看
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: opensuse 出来啦...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不知道是不是还是那么慢s
<alvin_rxg> 好久没关心 distro 了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 收到邮件列表里的通知了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> fcitx　好就好在它是用 C 写的.... 但为啥有这么多 // 的注释..
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 注释多了不好吗？
<alvin_rxg> 问 csslayer
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 注释多了，连我这样不懂编程的也能看懂些。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 用C写，然后用　// 注释，很怪。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 以前貌似有看到文章说他现在 21岁。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_:  不是所有编译器都认识　// 注释的
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 在 unix 上还要把 // 过虑掉
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 哦。那么就是故意的？或者想要。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 额。我写 js 就用 //
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: js 无所谓， C99 也无所谓
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 但 C89 理论上不能用 //...
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 好吧，破坏对以前的兼容性。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ２１岁咋了……　只要有需要，谁都能写
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果我哪用着不爽，也会立刻写个。就像之前 windows 下那输入法一样..
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 去吧。。。替代 ibus 吧。。。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst:  ibus 不管在何时何处都有各种小问题。
 * jiero_ 起床了。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: ibus 我用着很好，只是电脑老了，有点慢，即使只打码表。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: windows下那几个输入法不是太慢，就是换个 locale 要起来不爽，或者就和 chrome 有冲突。于是只能自己写了
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 额。也是，你也不算常规桌面用户了。。。
<jiero_> lol
<jiero_> 这么晚才吃么。。。 alvin_rxg 几点了？
<alvin_rxg> 厨房里的土司面包不知道谁的，都放了3天了，还没扎紧的
<jiero_> 好吧。把面包喂鸟和鱼吧。
<jiero_> 或者用面包捉鱼吃。
<alvin_rxg> 真觉得很神奇的
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 神奇什么。。。 扎紧？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，那么大个东西都能遗忘
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 不想要了就无视了。
 * jiero_ 我想要你当我的苦力
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> python 不会
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  写个 C 的用 zeitgeist的 calander+organizer 吧
<alvin_rxg> zeitgeist 是啥
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  是让我跟着 Ubuntu的玩意儿。
<alvin_rxg> what?
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist 我算是不会解释。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 这个就是很有用就是了了
<alvin_rxg> 窃听？
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  你听力太差
<alvin_rxg> 偷窥？
<jiero_> al
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 你视力太弱。需要近距离观察。
<alvin_rxg> 远观而不可亵玩
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 你思想古旧
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<jiero_> 你的名字： 任xiaoguang...
<jiero_> lol
<alvin_rxg> wtf?! 我明明都改掉了的
<jiero_> 我完全猜不透啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦， g+
<jiero_> 不是。
<jiero_> 是 facebook
<alvin_rxg> g+ 有
<jiero_> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> jie luo 也在 facebook 可能认识的列表里了……
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: ^_^
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  都没一个猜中我的名字的
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 到目前为止都没有。
<alvin_rxg> 真衰，你才11个人
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: ^_^ 我都不在意了，那些人也不是我想要的。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 话说我在 facebook上都没见想要的人。
 * jiero_ 鄙视 facebook这样的广告站。。。
<hv54> !list
<lubotu2> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gebjgd> 米国大使馆好变态
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gsynaptics竟然不听使唤了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxapperance是破的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都挺好的啊
<alvin_rxg> 貌似不好
<metbsd> launcher pro is dead?
<CyrusYzGTt>  天下交牝，以静胜牡；以静待动，以动制静。    天地孕静，万物育动；动静相应，各得其所。    天地旋转，日月辉煌；百姓做作，万物优美。
<ofan_> test
<^k^> ofan_, ....  ㍜ 
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> bang
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 通宵男
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 額，，不是，，是我的時間打亂了，， 要 10:00 才睡
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 牛逼
<ofan> 我前段时间也是
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..額，，我也不想，，可是 我最近有精神病，， 這樣比較安全，，這是我自己分析得出的結果
<ofan> ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有病去医院啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ... 額，，， 木有錢
<CyrusYzGTt> 真安靜，， 以爲找了點話題，，竟然還是這麼冷清。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ .. hi 晚上好
<Pwnna> 下午
<alvin_rxg> 艹，做几道题都不会，发现都是刚好我缺课的时候的内容
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么题？
<alvin_rxg> analoge übertragungstechnik
<alvin_rxg> 很多都是 fourier 的东东。
<alvin_rxg> 我掉了俩星期的课啊……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 傅立叶的东东。没关系，公式嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 手头没图书馆的书，教授的 skript 也没
<alvin_rxg> 明天再借别人的笔记
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你也翘课
<alvin_rxg> 么办法，之前在医院
<alvin_rxg> texlive 怎么查文档？
<^k^>  06:22
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍞ 
<flh> ^k^: 好什么
<flh> ^k^: 小鬼
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 邪恶的对面。  ㍞ 
<flh> ^k^: 邪恶的对面
<flh> ^k^:你太笨了
<alvin_rxg> shit. 还是换 debian 吗？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍟ 
<flh> good 
<flh> by
<gebjgd> ofan: 日的。arch最近坏包真多
<ofan> gebjgd: 装坏了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是。arch有坏包
<gebjgd> ofan: 我新装的。所以asus x101h上就赶上了
<ofan> 没遇到过
<ofan> 不开testing 基本没事
<ofan> 升级服务器ing..
<gebjgd> ofan: lxapprance
<gebjgd> ofan: gsynpatics
<gebjgd> ofan: 都是坏e的
<gebjgd> ofan: 都是坏的
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-17
<ofan> gebjgd: aur里的包？
<gebjgd> ofan: pacman
<flhcol> 这么早啊
<Freebuilder> 骨的摸您，爱慕牛望！
<flhcol> ZFish:狗在天上飞，人在水中游
<Patrick_DJ> Good morning, everyone!
<Kandu> gebjgd: arch 不夠嚴謹的
<Kandu> gebjgd: 所以我也棄用了，不過作為家用確實好
<Backsorry> 娃哈哈， 终于又上来啦。 
<Backsorry> 娃哈哈  。。。 。。。 。。 。。 
<Backsorry> 有人在么？都在干什么呢？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<Backsorry> ^_^偶来啦。 
<Backsorry>   有没有人 出来说话。。。。
<Backsorry> 。。。
<Backsorry> 上帝阿门耶稣什么的， 为什么ubuntu11.10换成英文源也跟着变啊，
<baaaac> 请教，有没有那个地方能系统的学习电子电路方面的知识
<whsailing> baaaac:学校咯
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 哪里变
<baaaac> <whsailing> 除了学校……
<whsailing> baaaac：自学咯，不过自学的话相对来说没有那么集中
<baaaac> <whsailing> 就是自学，闲着无聊，不知道从哪里下手。
<Backsorry> baaaac 就是源的配置那里 。 
<whsailing> Backsorry：一直都是用英文版的:-D 
<Backsorry> 可能我没注意， 今天改成英文的就出问题啦 。 。
<whsailing> baaaac：看你现在掌握到什么程度
<baaaac> <Backsorry> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.后面tab补全吧……忘了……嘿嘿
<baaaac> 路径也可能不对……好久没玩电脑了
<whsailing> baaaac：去弄一本电子电路和书，一般从模电，再到数电，再到高频，微机嵌入式DSP等
<dungeon_archl> 。。。这里人都是这么爱计算机。。。
<baaaac> <whsailing> 恩，我除了物理……木有一点基础……
<baaaac> 不爱计算机肯定布知道来这里……哈哈
<dungeon_archl> baaaac: 别听人家扯。自己想要干嘛。
<whsailing> baaaac：那就从模电开始吧，学校也都是这个路径教学的
<zhangchunlei> 测试
<^k^> zhangchunlei, ....  ㍡ 
<zhangchunlei> 机器人给力啊
<baaaac> <whsailing> <dungeon_archl> 改装，防止2012……:P
<zhangchunlei> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162297.htm
<^k^> zhangchunlei ⇪ ti: openSUSE 12.1正式版_SuSE Linux / OpenSuSE_cnBeta.COM
<dungeon_archl> zhangchunlei: LGDB 要 有 1000个游戏了。
<whsailing> baaaac：what？
<zhangchunlei> dungeon_archl: ？？
<dungeon_archl> zhangchunlei: 我还在考虑第1000个报哪个好呢。
<baaaac> <whsailing> 很多东西买的不合适自己就自己动手吧。哈哈
<zhangchunlei> dungeon_archl: LGDB 是什么
<whsailing> baaaac：哎，听不懂，火星了
<Backsorry> baaaac  ^_^ ， 我知道的， 手动该我懂的， 只是不理解啊 。
<Backsorry> 上班郁闷，   刚才一个用户打印机卡之了。竟然能打印。。直接卡过去的。 。奇迹啊。 
<whsailing> Backsorry：逃课呆宿舍的坏孩子
<baaaac> 就是看一些diy，技术流的。挺厉害而且很有意思。学点自己也玩玩。
<Backsorry> ^_^， ，，都是学生呀。 。
<baaaac> <whsailing> Backsorry，你们还都在学校？幸福
<whsailing> baaaac：电子设计？？
<Backsorry> baaaac   都多少年没去过学校啦。 。
<whsailing> baaaac：大四的娃，公司不让去实习，所以……
<baaaac> 对，哈哈
<Backsorry> 我小学毕业就没在上过学 。 
<Backsorry> ^_^， 偶在工作， 郁闷， 为了生活不容以啊 。
<whsailing> Backsorry：那你一定是天才咯
<baaaac> 哈哈，<Backsorry> 强人
<baaaac> 讨生活呗，不想这样过，重拾自己兴趣
<whsailing> baaaac：对电子设计感兴趣啊
<baaaac> <whsailing> 是
<Backsorry> baaaac  whsailing   没办法， 为了生活，生活所迫，必须要坚强啊 。
<baaaac> <whsailing> 阴差阳错学了文科……悲剧，
<whsailing> baaaac：不错吗，未来技术帝
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 顶，
<whsailing> 是时候浮出水面喘口气了，不要被工作和学习憋坏了！
<Backsorry> ^_^， whsailing  baaaac    ^_^， 只要努力学习谁都能形， 除非智商地下的孩子 。 
<Backsorry> 工作还好吧， 能学到很多意外的东西。 
<whsailing> baaaac：虽然我工科的，但工科的课基本上都自学，反而文科类的课听得十分认真
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 那是，就是什么时候工作和兴趣结合就好了
<Backsorry> baaaac   对啊，俺就是一个农村的网管。。。。^_^ 。
<Backsorry> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<baaaac> <whsailing> 文科类，其实没什么东西
<whsailing> Backsorry：哇，网管啊，很神圣的工作
<forfun> 有人使用layman吗？
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 哈哈，网管才牛，能接触很多技术啊
<Backsorry> baaaac  这就不对了， 语言很重要 。 。
<Backsorry> baaaac       是呀，没办法， 为了混口饭，跑上海来打工。 我容易么 。。
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 哈哈我是宅男……有点宅
<forfun> 这里使用gentoo overlay的人多不？
<whsailing> baaaac:至少可以培养成文艺青年，
<baaaac> <whsailing> 我宁愿成2b青年……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级12.04之后.。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354012 升级12.04之后，内核是12.04的内核，桌面还是11.10的桌面，这就是从系统监视和系统信息看到不同的版本信息！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 travisleng — 2011-11-17 9:25 
<whsailing> forfun，no am I
<Backsorry> baaaac  跟我一样，我也很喜欢在家里 。 。。
<forfun> whsailing： 请教个问题，如何搜索某个overlay中的ebuild？
<forfun> whsailing： 或者如何列出某个overlay中的ebuild？
<whsailing> forfun，没用过咯，不清楚，不好意思
<Backsorry> 等待12.04 不知道12.04会不会跟11.10一样卡  。 。11.10要求显卡太烦人。。
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 哈哈，生活不容易继续努力背井离乡的
<whsailing> Backsorry，老机子运行11.10表示没有压力
<forfun> whsailing： 噢，没事
<Backsorry> whsailing   我不形， 运行总卡卡的， 没有10.04流畅。 
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 我一直坚持10,04
<Backsorry> baaaac    是啊， 不容易啊， 为了生活我天天坐车1个多小时 。
<whsailing> Backsorry，看来你是用独显的
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 显卡驱动没有弄好吧
<Backsorry> baaaac     问题是我也喜欢10。04要是在提供更新我还会用的。 
<Backsorry> baaaac  板载的显卡 。。。。。
<Backsorry> whsailing  老机器， 1.6   256M  80G 
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 那个型号
<forfun> whsailing： 呵呵，知道了
<forfun> whsailing： 刚查到
<baaaac> <Backsorry> whsailing 用过别的linux木有
<Backsorry> baaaac  acer  travelmate 2400
<whsailing> Backsorry，比我的还老:-O 
<Backsorry> baaaac  BT  FC  
<baaaac> <forfun> 玩gentoo?
<whsailing> baaaac，虚拟机上跑过几个
<forfun> baaaac： 是啊
<Backsorry> whsailing     没办法， 公司的测试及。 够用了。
<Backsorry> gentoo  安装太费劲。。。
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 老机子耐折腾……
<Backsorry> 稳定性是好， 但配置太麻烦了。 
<forfun> baaaac： 刚才正有个问题，现在知道答案了
<Backsorry> baaaac  对啊， 老爷机还是很不错的 。正好测试系统的性能。 
<baaaac> <forfun> <Backsorry> 编译过一次内核，怎么感觉没多大优化呢
<whsailing> baaaac，我编译时老失败，所以就没玩了
<forfun> baaaac： gentoo需要有很强的背景知识，对硬件、对内核、对系统
<baaaac> 玩linux最喜欢折腾成功后的喜悦感哈哈
<forfun> baaaac： 否则性能比不上debian
<pocoyo> !bot| pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<Backsorry> baaaac  编译内核的时候需要根据硬件配置，你配置了么？
<whsailing> baaaac，不过最近闲得无聊，估计自己又会搞出点事来做，
<baaaac> <forfun> 是啊，光切换shell到硬盘都想了好长时间
<baaaac> <Backsorry> <whsailing> 配置了一部分。
<Backsorry> 主要还是高定制的问题；；这东西看谁技术牛咯。 。
<baaaac> <whsailing> 搞什么说说
<Backsorry> 一会在跟你们聊，先忙一会工作去 。。
<whsailing> baaaac，想弄一台n900来玩玩，
<baaaac> <Backsorry> 恩，好。哈哈
<baaaac> <whsailing> 贵呀……
<whsailing> baaaac,7\8百左右
<baaaac> <whsailing> 这么便宜？诺基亚？
<whsailing> baaaac：玩玩maemo
<whsailing> baaaac：对啊，n手了的
<baaaac> <whsailing> 了然就那也不错，meego变的木人要了哈哈
<whsailing> baaaac：meego的太贵了，穷人玩不起，
<baaaac> <whsailing> 安卓玩起来也不错的。
<whsailing> baaaac：安卓不怎么好玩，不想学jave
<forfun> 有人在gentoo上安装过vmware没？
<baaaac> <whsailing> 是，linux的心套个java壳……
<baaaac> <forfun> vbox不行么
<forfun> baaaac： 没试过
<whsailing> baaaac，所以直接meamo好了，现在n900又便宜
<forfun> baaaac： 还得手动搜索VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.i386.bundle下载
<baaaac> <whsailing> 刚领导公布工作积分……差啊……
<dungeon_archl_> whsailing: 能在 n900上装 python 2.7么？
<baaaac> <forfun> 哈，包管理里面没有？
<whsailing> baaaac，过完年我也将走上工作岗位了
<forfun> baaaac： portage里让去官网手动下载ebuild……
<whsailing> dungeon_archl_，不清楚咯，还没有机器，正在想着弄一台
<baaaac> <whsailing> 恭喜，恭喜，终于踏入被剥削阶级
<wzlxx> 谁做过linux下的磁盘扫描程序？
<metbsd> 你想弄台啥
<whsailing> dungeon_archl_，好像andriod的可以
<forfun> baaaac： 我加了个vmware的overlay，里面有ebuild，但安装的时候提示需要手动下载安装文件，就是VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.i386.bundle
<whsailing> metbsd，肥砖诺基亚n900
<baaaac> <forfun>怎么下载？自己用命令？
<forfun> baaaac： 下载什么？
<baaaac> 我加了个vmware的overlay，里面有ebuild，但安装的时候提示需要手动下载安装文件，就是VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.i386.bundle 
<forfun> baaaac： google……
<baaaac> 就是你说这个
<baaaac> 包管理器也有下载并安装的命令吧
<forfun>  * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/vmware-workstation-8.0.0.471780-r5', Log file:
<forfun>  *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-8.0.0.471780-r5/temp/build.log'
<forfun>  * Please download VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.0-471780.i386.bundle
<forfun>  * from http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/ and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles
<^k^> forfun ⇪ t: VMware Workstation: Run Multiple OS Including Linux & Windows7, on Virtual Machines
<whsailing> http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20111116/22/64565888201111162217082463070884222_003.jpg
<metbsd> 怎么现在还有人买诺基亚
<whsailing> metbsd，其实看中的不是诺基亚，是系统……
<baaaac> forfun 别发网址，我悲摧的手机上网
<metbsd> n900的处理器才600mhz..
<forfun> forfun： emerge让去vmware官方网站下载安装
<forfun> baaaac： 
<metbsd> 内存256mb。。 n900
<metbsd> 太垃圾了
<forfun> baaaac： 可能因为vmware需要付费吧
<forfun> baaaac： 你用gentoo多吗
<metbsd> 也要两千左右
<baaaac> <forfun> 恩，好久都没碰电脑了……
<forfun> baaaac： 晕
<whsailing> metbsd，再强的机，用渣渣的系统也是没用的，如几款诺基亚新机，一G的CPU，却用s40
<baaaac> <forfun> 全靠记忆……跟不上你思路
<metbsd> 什么意思啊
<forfun> baaaac： 我还以为我的表达能力跟不上你的速度……
<baaaac> <whsailing> 改装了，改装了，哈哈哈
<whsailing> metbsd，高能低智机
<forfun> baaaac： 不过确实也是啊，呵呵
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<metbsd> 塞班系统性能低下早就知道了
<shuaiming> 那个postfix怎么分配邮件账户
<baaaac> <forfun> 那问题在哪里？下载不了？
<forfun> baaaac： google到了，正在手动下载
<baaaac> <forfun> 嘿嘿，也就是说，解决了
<forfun> baaaac： 不一定
<whsailing> baaaac，如果能改装，你会被拿去人类科学院研究的
<baaaac> <whsailing……
<baaaac> <forfun> 没事，都是慢慢折腾的
<whsailing> 哎，玩linux的人都是爱折腾的
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • usb通信---用socket函数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354022 如题，请教各位高手，如何设置使得在linux平台下usb能够用socket函数进行通讯？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guyan99 — 2011-11-17 9:51 
<baaaac> <whsailing> 都有自虐倾向，非给自己找事，你说晒太阳，喝茶多好啊
<baaaac> 哈哈
<shuaiming> 大哥 我的问题没有解决呢
<forfun> baaaac： 关键是要学的东西太多
<baaaac> <shuaiming> 不懂……
<whsailing> baaaac：你可以选择拿着电脑出去边玩边晒太阳，边喝茶啊
<forfun> whsailing： 屏幕反光……
<baaaac> <whsailing> 好主意，我坐着机箱，抱着显示器。哈哈哈
<forfun> whsailing： 你肯定没有亲身试过
<adam8157> tenzu: twitter上点一下对方的名字, 然后他的推就不显示, 啥意思? 这就block了?
<metbsd> maemo的软件很少的吧
<whsailing> forfun，我倒真是没有，不过不是有那些什么亮屏的机子吗，在阳光下都可以看和好像
<whsailing> metbsd，对啊，所以用来折腾咯
<forfun> whsailing： 因为我试过所以知道一边玩电脑一边晒太阳也不爽
<baaaac> <forfun> 我最喜欢夜里玩电脑……
<metbsd> 现在不折腾电脑了，改折腾手机了？
<adam8157> gfrog: : twitter上点一下对方的名字, 然后他的推就不显示, 啥意思? 这就block了?
<forfun> 哈哈，gentoo上的vmware-workstation终于OK了……
<tenzu> adam8157: 你用的啥客户端? 还是网页?
<adam8157> tenzu: 网页上
<adam8157> 比如点"暴走的泡面"
<baaaac> <adam8157> gfrog: 能玩推……俺们只能微博……
<whsailing> metbsd，没折腾过手机，所以得试试，呵呵
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<baaaac> <forfun> 放个烟火庆祝下
<ofan> 有做ios开发的没？
<forfun> baaaac： 还得找license key……
<tenzu> adam8157: 应该是显示这个人的bio和最近几推才对啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 我把那个grasemonkey插件禁掉试试...
<baaaac> <forfun>找key，百度知道。哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 推荐hotot, chrome版的很好用
<forfun> baaaac： 我从来google
<adam8157> tenzu: vimperator中度依赖啊~~ 换不了chrome
<baaaac> <forfun> 好些软件都在百度知道上找盗版哈哈哈
<whsailing> 都开源了，还用盗版啊
<baaaac> <whsailing> win下
<void1> 除了7z和rar有什么压缩文件格式能够自动对应文件名字符集的
<whsailing> baaaac，这样子啊
<forfun> baaaac： google到了,:)
<tenzu> adam8157: 尝试一下vimium, 也许适合你, 不过这玩意儿没有vimperator那么多功能
<baaaac> linux不是也有商业软件的
<adam8157> tenzu: 那个太弱了...
<baaaac> <forfun> vm很好用么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 官网？
<forfun> baaaac： 如果gentoo上的vmware运行稳定的话，我会考虑删除win分区
<ofan> vimperator没用
 * gfrog cherry到手
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦 有钱人!@@!!!!!
<tenzu> adam8157: 码盲表示很适合 LOL
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪一款的
<gfrog> adam8157: 不清楚，基本不用官网，咱邮件客户端里有twitter client呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用zimbra
<tenzu> 囡囡来了
<metbsd> 哈哈，N900连多点触控都不支持
<lainme> tenzu: 早上好
<baaaac> <forfun> 我曾经这么做过不过又换回来了。好多还是依靠win的光跟女朋友视频qp，我都木办法
<tenzu> adam8157: 记得hotot有linux版
<gfrog> zeze
<whsailing> metbsd，淘汰的机子来的，电阻屏
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡好
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天京东团购那个
<gfrog> adam8157: 白色茶轴
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪一款cherry  599白色?
<metbsd> 也太落后了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: oh
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是有钱....
<whsailing> metbsd，用来折腾的机子，便宜是首要的
<metbsd> whsailing, 这部有多便宜
<lainme> adam8157: ....
<baaaac> <whsailing> 买个开发板，哈哈
<whsailing> metbsd，七八百
<whsailing> baaaac，这也有想过，现在一块ARM11也就6百多
<Gneod> 大家好啊。都做什么呢啊
<ofan> Gneod: 看片
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡你肿么不理主席?
<Gneod> 嗯。好消遣。什么片？
<lainme> tenzu: 没啊
<baaaac> <whsailing> 对啊。还能折腾硬件
<adam8157> tenzu: gfrog 好吧 是插件的处理....原版没有那个
<pocoyo`> !bot | pocoyo` 
<lubotu2> pocoyo`, please see my private message
<tenzu> adam8157: 自己tjj 20下
<adam8157> 0_0
<ofan> adam8157: ban了他
<tenzu> lainme: 主席天天对你念念不忘啊
<whsailing> baaaac，但开发板不能拿上床上躺着上网啊
<adam8157> ofan: 你看 你看
<lainme> roylez: 拜主席
<baaaac> <whsailing> 能的……其实……那就成山寨机了……
<baaaac> <whsailing> 真能那样的话你就是大牛了
<whsailing> baaaac，自定系统，又改装了
<baaaac> <whsailing> 哈哈，我的梦想
<gfrog> adam8157: 对，就那个，啧啧，手感果然很爽
<adam8157> gfrog: 有钱...
<whsailing> baaaac，这倒是可以考虑喔
<adam8157> gfrog: 用grasemonkey么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，这就叫有钱？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是chrome党
<adam8157> gfrog: chrome也有的
<alpha080> 也可以用的
<baaaac> 求购：有木有人有闲置二手笔记本，能用皮实。便宜最好。不求性能……刚工作木多少钱
<alpha080> 直接用
<gfrog> adam8157: 不用，有需要那玩意的机会嘛？
<baaaac> <whsailing> 是啊哈哈
<alpha080> baaaac 128M内存的要不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 比如增强twitter, 可以原始RT等等
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我是客户端党
 * adam8157 没智能机的路过
 * gfrog 想换成非智能机的路过
<tenzu> adam8157: 练好腹肌, 找个富婆
<baaaac> <alpha080> 多少钱卖？
<adam8157> gfrog: 换吧 nokia 122
<adam8157> gfrog: 换吧 nokia 1202
<adam8157> tenzu: 6块咯
<whsailing> 两百块的手机
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似家里那个黑莓还可以对付用下。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 主要是腰力, 你懂的
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> tenzu: 太XE了..
<tenzu> hamo: 你没练?
<tenzu> hamo: 至少有一块吧
<baaaac> <alpha080> ？？？
<hamo> tenzu: 必须至少一块啊.
 * adam8157 好吧, 原来grasemonkey自己就带自动更新功能, 默认没开而已
<baaaac> 前一段不还是说睡觉垫砖头，锻炼腹肌的。有人试试木有
 * adam8157 俺们房东又给我发邮件, 我正在教她textwidth=72, 新起标题, 纯文本, reply thread
<ofan> android撸过
<ofan> tw=100的撸过
<tenzu> adam8157: "她"是重点
<ofan> 150
<roylez> adam8157: .......你不是教她用vim吧？
<hamo> tenzu: 同发现重点...  adam8157
<adam8157> 72比较好 "> "可以包含
<tenzu> hamo: 握手
<adam8157> roylez: 没 她qq邮箱的
<ofan> 72是10年前的标准了
<roylez> tenzu: 你居然握蛤蟆爪子
<adam8157> hamo: tenzu so?
<hamo> adam8157: 一般人根本不会可以把他换成她，因为要多选一次...这根本是赤果果的炫耀啊..
<adam8157> ofan: 其它情况80 mail用72 以防quote
<roylez> hamo: +1
<adam8157> ...你们就没合租过么
<whsailing> hamo，他打五笔的又是什么情况
<roylez> adam8157: 更加坚定了不换手机的念头  http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-rootkit-of-all-evil-ciq/
<hamo> whsailing: 他必然是拼音...  
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: The Rootkit Of All Evil – CIQ | xda-developers
<hamo> adam8157: 我们合租也没教过女房东写网页的...
 * adam8157 这就是没节操的程序员啊!!!
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆吃不到啥肉来着
<whsailing> 难道我要转行学软件才行了？？
<roylez> adam8157: htc samsung 都落马
<adam8157> enen
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 摄像头问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354028 刚用这系统，不知道怎么用摄像头 统计信息: 发表于 由 众里寻她千百度 — 2011-11-17 10:33 
 * adam8157 QQ邮箱回复两次就丢掉thread了? ca啊
 * adam8157 QQ邮箱 没有In-Reply-To 这个域? ca啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.readability.com/addons
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Readability Add-ons for Firefox, Chrome, and Safari — Readability
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 用QQ邮箱干嘛。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 谁告诉你用抠抠邮箱的
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 别人用它给你发
<adam8157> 我才不用的
<adam8157> 我没有QQ
 * adam8157 QQ邮箱有个Message-ID 但是为什么变了啊 为什么变了啊 ca啊
 * adam8157 国内的邮箱特么的各种没规矩啊
<ofan> qq邮箱垃圾
<ofan> 不能正确添加reference的
<alpha080> http://linuxtoy.org/
<ofan> message-id可以变吧
<alpha080> 挂了
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH,99包半年！
<adam8157> ofan: 咋涨价了?
<ofan> 对
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 id变了
<alpha080> 太贵了
<ofan> adam8157: message-id每次都变
<alpha080> 是合起来半年99？
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 合起来的话119半年
<alpha080> 呃，还好
<ofan> 心动了吧
<alpha080> 这个。。。我有ssh了
<ofan> 我发现black friday之前都涨价
<ofan> 我也跟着涨
<alpha080> vpn貌似很少用= = 
<ofan> vpn速度快
<alpha080> ofan: 奸商阿
<alpha080> ofan: 我那个ssh还好
<ofan> alpha080: ...
<ofan> 其实我不想卖ssh
<helt>  ofan hah
<ofan> 不喜欢在vps上给别人开账号
<alpha080> 等我那个失效了再买= =
<alpha080> 其实我想玩vps= =
<ofan> ssh不能用别的验证方式么？ 搞个单独的验证模块管理用户
<alpha080> 但是缺钱阿。。。
<ofan> alpha080: 我缺钱都搞了
<alpha080> 你跟我不一样阿//
<alpha080> 我还要养老婆孩子的：（
<ofan> alpha080: 我都没工作
<alpha080> 没工作不是更轻松。。。
<alpha080> 杀一盘。。。
<alpha080> 三国
<ofan> alpha080: 少玩会游戏就赚出来了
<alpha080> 唉，才一盘而已
<alpha080> 轻松夏
<tenzu> roylez: 蛤蟆前爪不能握么?
<roylez> adam8157: 我的gmail web界面里面看不见邮件正文了
<roylez> tenzu: 屎里蹦过的啊
<hamo> roylez: tenzu 你们俩...
<adam8157> roylez: 我能 (中国移动
<tenzu> roylez: 那...下次注意...
 * adam8157 从小不敢摸蛤蟆
<tenzu> hamo: 您有意见?
<hamo> tenzu: 没事没事...
<hamo> adam8157: 好好写你的文档..
<tenzu> roylez: 下月22的机票, 目标帝都
<roylez> tenzu: 不到魔都来？直接到河北省？
<tenzu> roylez: 我还是禁不起jetstar的廉价
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu11.10安装LAMP后 打开任何页面出现404错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354032 ubuntu11.10安装LAMP后 打开任何页面出现404错误 不知道哪里出问题了 ，刚刚安装的时候还是好好的，但是今天用的时候突然出现了这种错误。apache2也是正常启动的。 百度了也没有找到答案。 请大家给个指导，谢谢了 统 ...
<alpha080> 当酱油男也赢了= =
<Kamea> 函数名是一个函数指针常量,可以这样说吗?
<ScarletWolf> !bot | ScarletWolf
<lubotu2> ScarletWolf, please see my private message
<Love>  大家好，
<Love> 出来聊天喽，
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<sunwilston> Linux localhost 3.1.1-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Nov 14 09:36:22 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<sunwilston>  
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: char c[]="hi",*p;  p=c和p=&c的区别  
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 运行结果一样吧？
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice中IBUS输入有问题，求教。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354036 我在libreoffice中输入中文时，输入法不显示候选字列表，输入法是IBUS-pinyin。大家知道这是怎么回事吗？系统 linux mint 12 rc. 但是在Firefox中，输入法却很正常。:em06 各位大神帮帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 arvan — 2011-11 ...
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH,7个月99
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: 嗯
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 那就没区别呗。。。
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: p=&c;是不是相当于char **p
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: C语言里，对数组名取地址，记得会返回数组的第一个元素地址
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 记得谁说过
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 应该不是吧，你试试char **p = c;  能通过吗？
<Love> 【ub】
<Love> ChanServ, ?
<Love> hello
<[ub]> Love, 好  ㍣ 
<Love> 好，你可知道WIN7下有没有免费的IRC聊天软件？
<Love> [ub], 知道的话告诉我一声。
<mmfei> xchat?
<[ub]> Love, 我们可以得到回业务？  ㍣ 
<Love> ？
<Love> [ub], 不会是机器人吧
<Love> [ub], are you machine?
<[ub]> Love, 我敢肯定不会的。  ㍣ 
<Love> really?
<Love> [ub], really?
<Love> can you tell me the questions!!!
<Love> please!!
<Backsorry> 上帝啊 ， ，阿门啊， ，耶稣啊  ，救救我吧。 。
<Backsorry> 机器太卡了。 。好郁闷啊。 。
<Love> Backsorry, 什么系统？
<Backsorry> Love  ubuntu 11. 10
<Love>  怎么会卡呢？台式还是笔记本？
<Backsorry> 笔记本啊   
<maivel> Backsorry: 用Lubuntu吧
<Backsorry> 1.6  256M 80G 
<Love> Backsorry, 是不是有相关驱动没有装？
<Love> ？？？
<Backsorry> Love  全装了 。。。。。。
<Love> Backsorry, 这个配置有点差
<Backsorry> maivel  那个太痛苦了， ，丑死了 
<Love> Backsorry, 凑活用下。
<Backsorry> Love  ^_^， 是有点么？？？？
<Love> fedora16 蛮不错的。
<Backsorry> Love  是啊， 对付用用  。。。。。。
<Backsorry> FC不喜欢 。。。
<Backsorry> 包的管理太烦。。。
 * Kamea char c[]="hi",*p; p=c;p的值是c的值是数组首地址,p=&c,p的值是c的地址,c的值是数组首地址,即char **p;p=&c;不知对吗?求解答
<Love> THINK 的吧
<Love> Backsorry, think的吧
<Backsorry> 还不如ubuntu 即简单又方便。
<Love> 呵呵，
<Backsorry> Love    是acer   2400
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: char **p=&c
<Backsorry> Love    是acer   travelmate 2400
<Love> Backsorry   这个装ubuntu11.0就凑活用下吧，
<Kamea> Kandu: .
<Love> Backsorry, 不要要求太高了，呵呵
<chenxunlin> 11.0 很卡
<Backsorry> Love    是啊， ， 没要求太高 ， 主要是系统的问题 ， 我以前跑10.04很流畅的 。 。
<chenxunlin> 把3D关了
<Backsorry> 11.10 本身就对硬件要求太高啦， 祈福12.04千万不要对硬件要求过高， 要不然我只能换成 lubuntu了。 
<Kamea> MeaCulpa: 求解答
<Love> Backsorry,  嗯，越来越和GONE界面拉近距离了
<Backsorry> chenxunlin 3D已经 关掉了 。 。 
<Love> 所以不建议升级体验
<Backsorry> Love 是啊，不是体验， ，是我显卡驱动掉了， 直接升级上来的 。 。
<Backsorry> 升级上来啦， 结果出问题 了  love
<chenxunlin> 我觉得11.10 不是一般的卡，还是10 比较好用
<Love> Backsorry, 我以前也用UBUNTU也是出现好多问题，不过都解决了，最后换了fedora15用着感觉还不错。
<Backsorry> Love  不一样的， ，包的管理模式不喜欢。 。
<Love> 呵呵  安装软件一件很方面，，，
<Backsorry> chenxunlin  是啊， 11.10真的有很大的问题， 还有gone3我也不喜欢。。
<Love> Backsorry, 看来你以前用过
<Backsorry> Backsorry  是啊， 用过一段时间， 后期改用ubuntu了， 感觉还好啦。。。
<Backsorry> Love  是啊， 用过一段时间， 后期改用ubuntu了， 感觉还好啦。。。
<Love> Backsorry, 其桌面性更强点，
<Love> Backsorry, 只能说萝卜白菜各有所爱了！！
<Backsorry> Love  是的， 根据需求的不同；要求的也不一样的。 。
<Kamea> LiMou_Chat: 你能看下我说的对吗?
<chenxunlin> 就像win7出来时一样，总得有一个适应的过程啊
<Love> Backsorry, 你是大陆这边的人么？
<Backsorry> 我宁愿不适应。。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.xiaohui.com/weekly/20050915.htm
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ t: 超强全手工DIY 制作的 CPU：Magic-1 Homebrew [图文] - 程序员小辉
<Backsorry> 大陆是哪里啊？
<chenxunlin> 慢慢接受来着，其实对我们没有多大的区别，自己习惯或者喜欢用哪一种就用哪一种
<Backsorry> Love    大陆是哪里啊？
<Love> Backsorry, 你是哪里人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 不要再打击我了
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄
<Backsorry> chenxunlin  我不会去适应， ，定制性太低；
<Backsorry> chenxunlin  我不会去适应， ，定制性太低；硬件要求太高。、
<Backsorry> Love   我是黑龙江省的
<hamo> adam8157: -_-!  看看人家这嵌入式学的..
<chenxunlin> 大陆是哪里啊？
<Love> Backsorry, 对安卓可有研究？
<Kamea> adam8157: 阿当
<Backsorry> Love     在用 。 。
<adam8157> hamo: 其实, 简单的CPU做起来不难得, 见过一个攻略
<adam8157> Kamea: ?
<Love> Backsorry, 4.0的系统你可有？
<dungeon_archl> Kamea: 你是？
<adam8157> 吃饭去了
<Backsorry> Love     没用过 不过 在虚拟机里跑过。
<Kamea> adam8157: * Kamea char c[]="hi",*p; p=c;p的值是c的值是数组首地址,p=&c,p的值是c的地址,c的值是数组首地址,即char **p;p=&c;不知对吗?求解答
<Kandu> Kamea: 不對
<Backsorry> Love    我在虚拟机里跑4.0感觉没什么， 华丽了一些 。 。 性能上不怎么样。 。对硬件要求高啦。 
<Kamea> Kandu: 求解答
<Kandu> hamo: 這人有毅力
<Love> Backsorry, 4.0的系统镜像你哪里下载的？
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 中午好
<Backsorry> Love    API变动比较大，定制性感觉还好吧。
<Kandu> Kamea: 上次已經和你說過了，數組和指針的本質及區別
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 好
<dungeon_archl> Love: 不是有 代码寄存吗
<Backsorry> Love    官方提供虚拟机了啊 。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 我被调教了。
<Love> Backsorry, 我这里下载很慢
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 學什麼?
<Backsorry> Love    对啊， 没办法只能这样慢慢下载 。。。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 从python开始学。。。看 Learn Python The Hard Way
<Kamea> dungeon_archl: jiero
<Love> Backsorry, dungeon_archl ,下载太慢了，等不了
<dungeon_archl> Kamea: 你是？
<Backsorry> Love    我一会在聊。。先忙工作 。 】
<Love> Backsorry, 好的
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 那不錯，至少比從 js 開始學好多了
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 以前从 lua 开始学。直接一头雾水。
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 學 lua 和 python 你都可以向 jyfl987 請教
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 恩。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 胸毛男python较厉害
<Kandu> lua 也厲害 luacn 版主啊
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 略尽勉力
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还是你了解 lol
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> 我还是对lua了解更多点 因为lua东西少 而且那本书讲得深
<jyfl987> python我纯粹是干活而已
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 等有问题可能就麻烦你了
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: ok
<Kamea> Kandu: 符号表,俺现在看不懂呀,还有那个什么Loader&linker
 * dungeon_archl 不明白，白人漂亮姑娘怎么那么多呢。
<ofan> jyfl987: lua库也不少了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 永中转的PDF文件中中文缺失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354040 我用永中将文档转成PDF，打开PDF后里面中文部分全都空白 请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 lulusee — 2011-11-17 11:45 
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 特别多 主要是lua跟c特别友好 接口也简单
<chenxunlin> 用libreoffice 转吧
<jyfl987> 话说云风开了个公司 用lua做服务器端的逻辑
<jyfl987> 以后用lua的有饭吃了
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 你也会C吧。
<Backsorry> Love  郁闷， ，该吃饭了。 。中午休息才30分钟， 生活太紧张了。 
<Love> Backsorry, 我中午还没得休息，现在还没吃饭呢，呵呵，
<snugglecat> linux 怎么设置 mime 和打开程序啊
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: xdg？不知道
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 会一点 不过这个不用问我 这里这么多人都会 都比我强多了
<dungeon_archl> jy
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 看你说lua 和c。通这两个的，也就你一个了。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 不要这个， 我要 gui 界面的。 我不是要改， 我是想参照设置的方式到我的程序中。 不知道我说的明白不
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: c熟练的人 随便看看lua那本书 也可以快速搞懂阿 
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 哦。你会写，自然会查 :D
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 是吗。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你去 #lua 看看 哪里有我这种只搞脚本的哦
<jyfl987> 许多人都是在c/java里嵌入lua来用
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 我见过一堆只搞脚本的。。。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 啥意思
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 你试试不就知道了。。。编译一下，看看能不能运行
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 他们什么行业的？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: spring的很多人
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 那是他们职业么
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 不是。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 我一个IT局外人。打搅了。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat:  看看这个 http://portland.freedesktop.org/xdg-utils-1.0/xdg-mime.html
<[ub]> dungeon_archl ⇪ ti: xdg-mime
<snugglecat> linux 有啥gui设置 文件关联 程序的
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你没明白我的意思， 我是要 gui 界面的设置， 是想参照 gui 的设置来做我的 内容关联
<Backsorry> Love  ^_^。我吃饭呢
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你不也搞spring么
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 问我。我学了一阵都没搞出个跳跃脚本。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 不是要设置 mime， 是参照 别人怎么用 gui 界面来设置文件关联 的那个界面
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat:  gnome的nautilus可以啊
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 所以你才想学lua?
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 那里找不到啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不行。 
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 可能把。主要是我提到了 lua学习的惨事情，根本没提到要学的。。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 还是 先 python 再 js
<snugglecat> 好了， kde 的设置有例子
<Kamea> snugglecat: * Kamea char c[]="hi",*p; p=c;p的值是c的值是数组首地址,p=&c,p的值是c的地址,c的值是数组首地址,即char **p;p=&c;不知对吗?求解答
<snugglecat> p=&c； 是错的， 如果要这样， 必须是 char** p
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 随你
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 继续。python the hard way
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，看起来你得到了很多种答案
<snugglecat> &c是 指针的地址， c 是数组的地址， 别搞混了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 指针也有地址的
<hamo> adam8157: 我不是二..我是反应慢..上楼的时候我才反映过来..
<snugglecat> char** p; p = &c; 你要找到数组的地址， 必须的 *p;
<Kamea> snugglecat: char *p=0x1不也是对的吗
<adam8157> hamo: 谁说你二了
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...
<adam8157> hamo: 我是说别的小孩儿
<hamo> adam8157: 切..
<snugglecat> Kamea, 对啊。 
<adam8157> hamo: 我什么时候说的...反正没说你
<Kamea> snugglecat: p=&c那为什么不行?
<Kamea> snugglecat: 还是因为声明?
<hamo> adam8157: 切...还说感谢你呢..算了..
<adam8157> hamo: 到底在说什么啊? 说你二还感谢我? 啥啊啥啊
<adam8157> hamo: 试试. 小二?
<hamo> adam8157: -_-! 好好写你文档去..
<adam8157> hamo: 咋不感谢了? 
<snugglecat> Kamea, p 的类型是什么， char** p??
<snugglecat> Kamea, char** p; p = &c; 是对的啊， 但要注意 p 指向的是什么地址， 如果这样， 指向的不是 数组的地址， 而是 c这个指针的地址
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于INODE E6208 中的问题帮忙解答下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354044 本人系统 ubuntu9.10 版本 学校客户端现在时inode 3.6 e6208但是 XP window 7 按照网上说的教程 安装完毕后 支持 linux 和UBUNTU indoe 3.6 e6208 客户端 但是遇到了情况 本人上网用户名要求尾 XS_xxxxxxxxxx 但是 特殊字符无法输入进去？  ...
<hamo> adam8157: 再给你看个更NB的..这妮子手工做了这么多东西..http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/projects.html
<snugglecat> Kamea, 一般多重指针用于函数的参数中， 如果一个函数要改变 一个外部指针指向的地址， 就需要用到多重指针。 
<ofan> char *****************p
<hamo> ofan: 何苦呢这是...
<ofan> char *p = "hi"; printf("%s",&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&p);
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 这还真没见过。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 可以试试第二个
<bluelight> 中午好 
<bluelight> 大家 
<ofan> 好
<eexp> ofan: 你这捣乱的。根本不明白c怎么压栈的。
<ofan> eexp: 去
<ofan> 鄙视乱改名当
<eexp> 犯傻还不服气。
<bluelight> 想请教前辈们一个关于linux下的关于音频程序的开发
<ofan> 跟丫栈有毛关系
<bluelight> 如果有谁给一段源码，那最好不过了 
<ofan> bluelight: 给钱
<hamo> bluelight: 很多开源程序啊..
<bluelight> 前辈们，有喘气的吗
<ScarletWolf> bluelight: 音乐播放器？
<bluelight> 不是一小段代码
<ScarletWolf> bluelight: 播放器的话，supercat开发过
<bluelight> 我这有一点，也就四个函数调用
<bluelight> 噢，看了一下 ，怕程序大
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10 安装miro后经常卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354046 如题，装了Miro 想订阅一些Podcast，却发现经常性的启动之后，整个系统就变得异常的卡。求解。另外求推荐能够直接订阅Itunes的Podcast的播放器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bsx1990 — 2011-11-17 12:28 
<bluelight> ofan, 要多少
<bluelight> ofan, 要多少
<snugglecat> Kamea, http://imagebin.org/184428  明白了么
<bluelight> ofan，鄙视你
<Kai_> 有是SNB用户的么
<bluelight> ofan, 很鄙视你
<Kai_> 我i5-2430 + GT 540M
<snugglecat> Kai_, 明白了么
<snugglecat> 不好意思
<ofan> bluelight: 鄙视我干什么
<Kai_> 现在显卡用不了站很郁闷
<snugglecat> Kamea, 明白了么
<bluelight> ofan，要钱
<ofan> bluelight: 给人干活有不要钱的么
<Kai_> 坐等回复
<ofan> i7撸过
<bluelight> ofan, 我没说你给我干活阿，只是看大家以前做过吗，我只是借鉴一下
<ofan> bluelight: 借鉴要交白给啊
<Kai_> 谁ubuntu装好显卡驱动了的 发一下 xorg.conf
<bluelight> 噢，linux，你用吗
<Kai_> 谢谢
<ofan> 不用
<bluelight> ofan, 那你哪来的的程序
<bluelight> ofan, 瞎掰
<ofan> bluelight: 给钱就有了
<bluelight> ofan, 都你这么想，linux不会到今天
<bluelight> ofan, 你羞吗？
<bluelight> ofan, :-)
<ofan> bluelight: linux就得免费吗
<bluelight> ofan, 我说了吗，我说大家一起研究
<Kai_> 有人有OK的xorg.conf
<bluelight> ofan, 经验
<Kai_> ?
<bluelight> ofan, 李纳斯，当初跟你这样，你可能也没有今天的技术
<hairongzhu> exit
<bluelight> ofan, 是吧？
<bluelight> ofan, 其实我也有错，这跟个人世界观，价值观有关，咱俩不是太一样
<bluelight> ofan, 还喘着气吗
<ofan> 死了
<ofan> 没钱吃饭，饿死了
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助~ 文泉驿微米黑在chrome下韩文显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354048 ubuntu11.10 firefox下文泉驿微米黑字体韩文显示都正常, 但是chrome浏览器的话文泉驿微米黑字体显示不正常, 具体症状的话, 像是一排字全都粘到一块儿了? 不仅chrome, 一些软件也会出现这种问题. 文泉驿正黑的话就正常. ...
<Kandu> ofan: 你真有空，跟小娃娃都能聊這麼久
<bluelight> ofan, 噢，真晕，至于吗，有些东西就是发展兴趣
<ofan> Kandu: 你怎么知道是小娃
<bluelight> ofan, 真的，我也不是很大
<ofan> bluelight: 30几？
<bluelight> ofan, 计算机学龄
<GNUdog> adam8157: ping
<ofan> bluelight: 啥？
<bluelight> ofan, 1年半
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<ofan> 一岁半？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 办公室冷么？
<bluelight> ofan, 以前根本就没接触过电脑
<ofan> bluelight: 小学生？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不冷, 薄线衫, 撸起袖子中
<GNUdog> 早上去上课，把我冻死了
<GNUdog> adam8157: ^^^^
<bluelight> ofan, 计算机学龄，一年半，是的，相当于吧
<ofan> bluelight: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你们教室没有暖气?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 路上就够受的了
<ofan> 快12点了.. 不扯了
<adam8157> å¼±
<hamo> GNUdog: 你居然去上课了..
<bluelight> GNUdog, 你们还吹着空调吗？
<GNUdog> hamo: 没办法，这课不是我们学院的，别的学院的，巨爱点名
<ofan>  XMPP: The Definitive Guide  谁有这本书？
<GNUdog> hamo: 今天把那个老师忽悠了，上次点名不在，然后忽悠的她给我画了一个勾
<bluelight> ofan, 我现在在接触一些表面的东西，深入没有
<GNUdog> bluelight: 吹屁的空调啊，还让人活么
<ofan>  XMPP: The Definitive Guide  谁有这本书？
<bluelight> ofan, 希望前辈们指教，就你小气 
 * adam8157 vim里执行个xxd 竟然搞死了 十几兆而已...
<ofan> bluelight: ...
<ofan> bluelight: 你是mm吗？
<bluelight> GNUdog, 现在才十一月份，不是很冷吧
<ofan> adam8157: syntax off
<bluelight> ofan, 大哥，你眼里都是花啊？
<GNUdog> bluelight: 来北京试试看
<adam8157> ofan: good idea
<GNUdog> bluelight: 大早上5度外加下雨刮风可不是闹着玩的
<ofan> bluelight: 恩，都是花姑娘
<bluelight> GNUdog, 额，那儿估计凉快，我就不去了，:-)
<bluelight> ofan, 我不是花，也不是草
<ofan> 发现这本书是开源的...
<bluelight> ofan, 要钱吗
<ofan> 哦 看错了，只是例子开源
<ofan> bluelight: 书要钱
<bluelight> ofan, 电子版的呢
<ofan> Ebook: $31.99
<ofan> 美国穷人都没文化
<bluelight> GNUdog, 没事多看看国旗，想想革命先烈，想想杨靖宇
<dungeon_archl> ofan 有文化就不好输出劳力了。
<GNUdog> bluelight: 你把我放中南海去，我也不抱怨
<bluelight> ofan, 到网上找找，肯定有免费的电子版的，或是影印版的
<ofan> 貌似safari上可以免费看
<hamo> GNUdog: 我也想去中南海，吸特供的空气..
<ofan> http://goo.gl/0JXoD
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: XMPP: The Definitive Guide > Discovering the World > Items and Info - Pg. 59: Safari Books Online
<ofan> 只是预览唉
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo http://blug.chinalug.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=599:blugs-9th-birthday-party&catid=11:upcoming-events&Itemid=14
<bluelight> GNUdog, 额，那我情愿去海南，中南海憋死人了，那儿估计很压抑
<[ub]> GNUdog ⇪ ti: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - BLUG's 9th Birthday Party
<ofan> 不知道挂学校vpn能不能看
<bluelight> 这个irc在命令行怎么使啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 第二天还要去给你捧场, 累
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去死…
<adam8157> roylez: 用啥设置壁纸的
<bluelight> adam8157, 你们一帮的阿
<yujinnboy> 使用mplayer播放视频，开始和结束都会有一秒的黑屏，咋整
<hamo> GNUdog: 我也去..
<ofan> bluelight: weechat
<ofan> 可耻的下盗版了
<bluelight> ofan, 我试试 
<adam8157> GNUdog: hamo 我现在的壁纸 http://minus.com/mt30r53og
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 13 - Minus.com
<bluelight> ofan, 为了全人类的未来，我认了
<hrz0917> :q
<bluelight> ofan, :-)
<ofan> http://www.itpub.net/ 什么书都有
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: ITPUB技术论坛_中国最专业的IT技术社区
<SIDU> 怎么远程登入主机呢？是什么软件呢？
<bluelight> ofan, 是不是还得装上那个阿
<chenxunlin> 谁有 莱茵河2 这个壁纸
<chenxunlin> 高清的
<ofan> SIDU: ssh
<SIDU> 哦。就这个哦。。。
<bluelight> ofan, 看来你懂得不少啊
<SIDU> ofan:  但是说 access denied.
<hamo> GNUdog: 你居然是个永久OP？
<metbsd> 笔记本能不能笔记本显示器用集显，外接显示器用独显，或者反过来
<bluelight> ofan, 失敬啦
<SIDU> ofan:  我还没有输入用户名就 denied ?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 弱，看我的 http://minus.com/mBuojdXdp#1
<[ub]> GNUdog ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-17 at 1.03.25 PM - Minus.com
<ofan> bluelight: 这也叫懂得不少.. 失态了...
<ofan> hamo: 城管，不一样
<zkwlx> 哪位知道这个问题，帮我下：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=354033&p=2553267#p2553267
<[ub]> zkwlx ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim调用函数黑屏问题
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -
<bluelight> ofan, 我正在用bt5，
<bluelight> ofan, 提点意见
<silence__> ÓÐÈËÔÚÂð£¿
<[ub]> silence__:say 有人在吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * GNUdog 换上毛衣，上班去
<GNUdog> 哇啦啦
<ofan> bluelight: 没用过
<bluelight> ofan, 额，那有空用，兴趣
<ofan> bluelight: 没啥兴趣
<ofan> 装了openbsd还没空搞呢
<bluelight> ofan, 看来你岁数不小了
<bluelight> ofan，那算了
<ofan> bluelight: 也不大，80有余
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 他也就是个大学生。
<ofan> bluelight: dungeon_archl 是个小学生
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 没关系。ofan憎恨我了
<bluelight> ofan, 我们是一伙的
<ofan> xcode好华丽
<bluelight> zkwlx, 你那个用的啥系统阿，看着像win7
<zkwlx> bluelight, debian
<dungeon_archl> zkwlx:  linux
<zkwlx> dungeon_archl, ？
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: linux什么样都能做出来。
<dungeon_archl> zkwlx:啦。打错了。
<zkwlx> dungeon_archl, 哦
<bluelight> zkwlx, 不过边上的滚动条怎么那样，不是很顺眼
<ofan> 室友在唱love the way you lie..
<ofan> 现在去厕所吐了
<zkwlx> bluelight, 我不在乎外观
<bluelight> ofan, 你们还好，室友跟你们一起玩，我室友他们就没人愿意用linux
<ofan> 18G    Books
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 。。。其实这里相近的用linux的只有同事，没有同学
<chenxunlin> 好华丽的桌面啊，哈哈
<metbsd> 现在真的不知道该买啥尺寸的笔记本了
<chenxunlin> 13
<chenxunlin> 相信我 13
<chenxunlin> 14有点大
<metbsd> 长时间用不会太小吗
<metbsd> 13寸的
<chenxunlin> 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> 16.6
<ofan> 昨天去公司对面的大学看学生运动会的接力比赛，只见一个男生向前冲刺，快交接棒时，一位老师狂喊：“接稳！接稳！你们接稳！”然后那两个男生顿了顿，对视着考虑了半秒，接着就抱在一起接吻了……
<CyrusYzGTt> 15.6
<chenxunlin> 你是什么用的，是移动办公还是什么的啊
<zkwlx> ofan, ........
<bluelight> zkwlx, 我看了一下，我这小学生没看出来哪儿错了，
<chenxunlin> 要先看你的工作学习的方式，这笔记本是拿来做什么的中
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 
<metbsd> 去办公需要带笔记本
<dungeon_archl> chenxunlin: 15.6是真的正常尺寸哦。。。
<dungeon_archl> 14 是淘汰的
<dungeon_archl> 17是主流
<metbsd> 回家就连外接了
<chenxunlin> 每天背来背去，用13
<chenxunlin> 在办公室外接显示器，家里也可以外接
<CyrusYzGTt> 那叫 移動工作站
<chenxunlin> 你的这个笔记本是拿来做什么的啊
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 你们都工作了
 * adam8157 公司台式长期开启, 回家ssh登录办公
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 我没。
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 找不到
<metbsd> 上班，偶尔玩点游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 空老師對吾等 雄性生物的 啓蒙教育
<metbsd> 我也没时间玩大型网游
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 那就努力再找，人还能被尿给憋死阿
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 当然能憋死。
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 有毅力的人就能做到
<metbsd> chenxunlin, 你真觉得十三寸好吗
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 金子总会发光的，要不你就学李纳斯，自己做个大的工程，有人会聘你的
<metbsd> chenxunlin, 13寸有啥笔记本推荐，最好没光驱的，觉得光驱没啥用
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 无语 
<chenxunlin> 要是觉得13太小了，就14吧
<adam8157> metbsd: MBA
<chenxunlin> TP 和 DELL
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 说说那个ofan是干啥的
<metbsd> 我现在用的14.1 1280x800，我就觉得挺舒服
<chenxunlin> 那就14吧
<metbsd> 不大不小，不过可能我习惯了
<metbsd> 但是现在的14寸是1366x768
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 我就在做个工程玩。希望出名。
<chenxunlin> 我是觉得14太重了，我想要12的 TP X2多少来着
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 人家是强大的大学生。
<metbsd> 我去实体店看过，很扁的感觉
<bluelight> 你们俩真纠结，自己觉得爽就行了
<chenxunlin> 很多人用 X的，公司都是T
<chenxunlin> 公司标配T
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 什么工程啊
<zkwlx> T的不错
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 学习 python和 javascript，做出个替代 gnome3的桌面 ;D
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, ofan那就是还确经验啦
 * adam8157 我很想买ultrabook
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 听起来很强大
<chenxunlin> 这个这个，在国内有什么推荐啊？对这个不太了解，好像google有出
<hamo> adam8157: 看来你很喜欢当小白鼠啊..
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你看来很喜欢花钱。
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, gnome3使用gtk做的？
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 不了解
<adam8157> hamo: dungeon_archl 想想而已 安心用公司的先
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 不懂。
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 还有啥qt
<dungeon_archl> bluelight: 我手机是qt的
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/16/acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-with-intel-core-i7-can-be-yours-now-ss/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Acer Aspire S3 Ultrabook with Intel Core i7 can be yours now, SSD in tow -- Engadget
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 丫是米人..不在乎钱..
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 哦。你也看那
 * adam8157 超薄, SSD, 没光驱, 金属外壳, 各种想要的特性.
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 当然
<bluelight> dungeon_archl, 我也不懂，不过听说过一些，那你得先了解他们的做法，借鉴，翻译过来就好了
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 去买个 Rasberry Pi 吧。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你想出名？
 * adam8157 MBA蛮好, 只是很不喜欢apple的封闭
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 对
<ofan> adam8157: 那个不好
<adam8157> ofan: why
<snugglecat> 啊， 这个星期有5个人下载我的项目， 我的项目还没弄好呢
<ofan> adam8157: 显卡是什么
<chenxunlin> ***adam8157 无光驱，作工好，才是真的，其它的什么特性都扯淡，指纹实别这个可以要
<adam8157> ofan: 我想要intel集成显卡
<tenzu> 热闹...
<ofan> ...
<chenxunlin> 对集成显卡就行，
<zkwlx> 。。。
<bluelight> 你说哪天，把空调的制冷技术用到笔记本上多好啊
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/14/acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-review/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Acer Aspire S3 Ultrabook review -- Engadget
<chenxunlin> 要打游戏，用台式机
<chenxunlin> 这个，空调技术～～～这个部件大吧
 * adam8157 很想把现在的nvidia独显换成集显
<zkwlx> 谁告诉我这个要怎么宣传
<zkwlx> http://code.google.com/p/drift-android/
<[ub]> zkwlx ⇪ ti: drift-android - 一个基于android的地理位置社交应用 - Google Project Hosting 
<chenxunlin> 独显真是罪过啊，用不上啊，没有打游戏啊
<zkwlx> 前几天完成的项目
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 同一
<chenxunlin> zkwlx 很不错
<dungeon_archl> chenxunlin: 不是仅仅用来游戏额。很多人喜欢搞建设。
<chenxunlin> 但是关键是用户的积累啊，要推广啊，哈哈，好像很多IM都有些功能了，除了 另一种是地图模式，每个聊天的人都在地图上，当他们说话时，脑袋上就出现气泡，用来显示聊天的内容。
<bluelight> zkwlx, 一看就没干过坏事，真是好孩子
<zkwlx> bluelight, 。。。。
 * adam8157 超薄, SSD, 没光驱, 金属外壳, 集成Intel显卡. 真是完美啊
<chenxunlin>  dungeon_archl  搞建设？ 制图？
<tenzu> adam8157: 嘛机器?
<bluelight> zkwlx, 找论坛，挨个发贴，找技术论坛
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/14/acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-review/
<dungeon_archl> chenxunlin: 建模。
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Acer Aspire S3 Ultrabook review -- Engadget
<zkwlx> 没有国外银行卡，没法放到电子市场上。。。。
<dungeon_archl> chenxunlin: 渲染。
<adam8157> tenzu:  就是现在的ultrabook概念
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 就是超强性能的移动电脑。
<chenxunlin> 晕，我对图形这方面不了解，我只会敲敲代码
<tenzu> adam8157: 这不就是号称PK macbook air的机器么
<adam8157> zkwlx: 先赚到google checkout里, 哪天移民了, 再取出来
<adam8157> tenzu: 就是抄嘛. 我就是觉得apple的东西太封闭, 很难受
<zkwlx> adam8157, 呵呵，这.....
<adam8157> tenzu: 要不mba蛮好
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 3.2内核实现了什么显卡的待机零功耗？
<chenxunlin> zkwlx 再开发一点看点吧，现在微信等还有很多软件很早就有那一些功能了啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 对你这码农是足够了, 只要你不编译东西
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 不晓得...如果实现了 也是intel的, intel的开源驱动是最好的
<adam8157> tenzu: 不咋编译, 编译的时候用公司的服务器
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 但是就是玩游戏特别慢。。。
<zkwlx> chenxunlin, 那些没用过，哎，主要是服务器没那么强大，我买的VPS才512M内存，能跑JAVA就已经85％内存了，哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 那MBA够你用, 不过就是贵了点
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 好多年不玩游戏了...有钱就买个xbox 360...
<adam8157> tenzu: 太封闭, 不爽
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 不能改的游戏觉得没意思啊。
<adam8157> tenzu: 这些ultrabook 比 mba贵的...
<tenzu> adam8157: homebrew或者port可以装开源软件, 我就装了irssi嘛
<chenxunlin> 你们那边下雪了没有啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 我是折腾党啊, linux最自由最适合折腾啊
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆呢?
<bluelight> chenxunlin, 没有
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<bluelight> chenxunlin, 下雨了
<zkwlx> hamo, 原来你的中文译名这么好听...
<tenzu> adam8157: 那苹果的东西还是不适合你
<adam8157> hamo: 喜欢啥样的笔记本
<dungeon_archl> tenzu:  trine 2啊。当时买 humble 那个啥bundle时就是为trine2集资。
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯...
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 出2了?
<hamo> adam8157: MBA
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 年底前
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 可以预定了似乎，$15
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: humble bundle如果卖, 我就买
<ofan> 想要x120e
<bluelight> 怎么这么多人都认识啊 
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 肯定要后年的bundle才有
<tenzu> adam8157: 我觉得苹果只适合懒人和装13的人
<chenxunlin> 其实能用，够用就行啊，重要的性价比
<adam8157> hamo: 不觉得mac封闭?
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 那我就等着
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: trine给我的印象很不错
<adam8157> tenzu: 适合我妈, 不过我买不起....
<ofan> tenzu: 不一定
<hamo> adam8157: 现在没原来那么愤了..win凑合凑合也能用了..以前非linux不用啊..
<tenzu> ofan: 举个反例
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: trine给我的印象是，失望大于期望。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 我
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 跨平台,我就喜欢这点
<adam8157> hamo: 不是愤, 是觉得不好玩不顺手...我超级支持别人用mac的...
<tenzu> ofan: 爱折腾的人在用MBP?
<bluelight> hamo, 你以前的那个word怎么弄得
<chenxunlin> 我印象中，用苹果的 都是MM
<ofan> tenzu: 对，我就很爱折腾
<adam8157> tenzu <-- MM
<tenzu> ofan: 我是越来越懒了
<ofan> tenzu: 不过其实用了mac我也变懒了
<hamo> bluelight: word? 用同学的..
<chenxunlin> 我就差一下苹果的电脑就齐了～～～好用是好用，但是用一阵总是给别人
<bluelight> hamo, 那个在linux写的，在win下就只能用写字板打开了
<dungeon_archl> chenxunlin: 不巧。我见的mm一般不带电脑。带的都是gg——非黄皮黑头一律 mac
<bluelight> hamo, 额，没意见，我只是想问一下
<ofan> tenzu: 我现在很后悔没上高清屏
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 澳洲人民不差钱啊
<ofan> 分辨率不足是最大的遗憾
<chenxunlin> 电子产品国外的好像比较便宜，折扣很多，国内JS太多
<tenzu> ofan: 我用着公家的17" MBP, 感觉不错. 自己买的13", 没法升级屏幕
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 是什么呢——iphone普及率最高的地区。
<ofan> tenzu: 13的貌似没高清屏
<ofan> 真后悔啊
<ofan> 蛋疼的
<tenzu> ofan: 是, 所以分辨率差了些, 还好能接受
<tenzu> ofan: 不过17" 配高分屏实在是太爽了
 * zkwlx 上课去
 * zkwlx 了
<ofan> tenzu: mac的这字体效果配高清屏才叫养眼，普屏影响发挥了
<bluelight> ofan, hamo 给了个建议，用同学的
<tenzu> ofan: 同感
<bluelight> ofan, 这个是可以的 ，:-)
<ofan> tenzu: 17的太大了，眼睛容易累
<ofan> 据说下一代mbp能上视网膜屏，跟ip4一个效果
<tenzu> ofan: 字体稍微大一点就好
<bluelight> 其实用投影仪，最省眼睛
<bluelight> 外接投影仪
<ofan> 跳到12号了
<ofan> 12号显得英文比较大，不太适应
<adam8157> 菜单什么的10号, 终端和notify 13.5号
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<chenxunlin> 越扯越远了，连投影仪都出来了
<ofan> 据说12月会出x130e
<ofan> 而且过几天感恩节，看看什么情况
<chenxunlin> 都是有钱的主啊
<gebjgd> ofan: x130e是联想的吧
<chenxunlin> 公司配的，才会配好的，自己省钱，哈哈
<bluelight> 没扯，这个我早就有这个想法了
<ofan> gebjgd: 对
<adam8157> ofan: 这么有钱还卖ssh
<ofan> adam8157: 没钱，有想法而已
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 有毛钱。小上网本
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 跑linux玩
<ofan> x120e 大概rmb 2500
<gebjgd> ofan: 贵。amd的吧？
<chenxunlin> 上网本拿来做什么啊
<bluelight> 我说买个开发板，买个液晶屏，那就最锻炼人的技术，多好啊
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 跑linux。
<ofan> gebjgd: 单核的1900
<ofan> 双核的贵
<chenxunlin> 买贵的，小本
<chenxunlin> 只买贵的，不买对的
<gebjgd> ofan: 难怪会便宜
<ofan> 先忍住.. 
<chenxunlin> 多少MM拿上万的本本，只是玩QQ打QQ游戏
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是我给我老婆买的那个上网本给力
<ofan> gebjgd: 一样的也是amd e350
<chenxunlin>  gebjgd: 哪一个本？
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 你说的是傻逼mm
<ofan> chenxunlin: qq很占资源的
<gebjgd> ofan: 她的那个是c50 双核
<chenxunlin> 不是，好多啊，坑爹啊，特别是学文科，法律之类的
<ofan> gebjgd: c50好？
<bluelight> 我也赞同
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: toshiba nb550
<gebjgd> ofan: 凑合。反正她现在跑win7 starter很happy。7个小时待机
<SIDU> adam8157:  LED 屏好吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 据说x120e待机不行，x130e貌似很长
<chenxunlin> gebjgd:  2100+
<adam8157> SIDU: 好 薄
<ofan> 没有一款是正合适的
<SIDU> ofan: 独显的好好吧？还是 intel HD 集成的好 ？
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 我年初买的。350欧吧
<bluelight> ofan，我觉得啊，买两个
<ofan> SIDU: 玩游戏就独显
 * adam8157 大爱intel集成
<ofan> bluelight: 没钱
<tenzu> thinPC存在盗版问题么?
<chenxunlin> gebjgd:  我不喜欢那CPU 
<bluelight> ofan, 一个很烂的，一个稍微好点的
<SIDU> ofan: 处理图片呢？集成就可以了？
<ofan> 我觉得开发ios app了，有入伙的么？
<ofan> 决定
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 超级爱那个cpu
<chenxunlin>  SIDU:  intel HD 集成的好 
<bluelight> ofan, 两个都给他用，他会满意的
<ofan> 如果一年能整20w刀我就去开公司..
<adam8157> ofan: 求打工, 给配个MBA就好
<ofan> adam8157: 请发送简历到odayfans@gmail...
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> XD
<chenxunlin> gebjgd:  以前最早出上网本的时候，坑爹啊，有一个女的就对她的上网本放弃了 我们都笑死了，就是这破CPU
<chenxunlin> 跑不动J2EE 
 * ofan iOS & Mac app开发团队招新人
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 傻逼拿它跑j2ee
<SIDU> adam8157: 喜欢不持久的。我们办公室2个MAC 没有人用。
<ofan> 今天听说ios上Top 50的app*每天*的收入是数十万刀
<chenxunlin> gebjgd:  我们要做设计，当时她只有那个小本本
<chenxunlin> SIDU: 对 要坚挺，特别是男人，哈哈
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 做设计买那个本子绝对蛋疼
<ofan> Follow5关闭通知  有一个网站倒下了
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 再说了.买上网本的都是有台式机的。
<ofan> chenxunlin: 做设计用mbp
<chenxunlin> gebjgd 女孩子为了方便觉得太重啊，不想背来背去啊
<chenxunlin>  ofan:  前几天不是有出视频 怀念啊
<ofan> chenxunlin: 什么视频
<gebjgd> chenxunlin: 公司有台式机.家里有台式机.谁没事自己买个本子工作啊
<ofan> 现在越来越不喜欢python了
<adam8157> ofan: python多好的
<chenxunlin> ) ofan: Follow5关闭 的视频
<sunwilston> ofan: way?
<ofan> 有些黑暗的角落
<SIDU> chenxunlin: 坚挺是有利体内能量畅通。估计任督二脉需要足够的能量来打通
<ofan> 想学学ruby
<chenxunlin>  SIDU: chenxunlin: 坚挺是有利体内能量畅通。估计任督二脉需要足够的能量来打通  向你学习
<sunwilston> ofan: python有什么 不好？
<ofan> 多线程问题，桌面开发不给力，decorator看着很烦，出错的Trackback信息很乱
<gebjgd> ofan: 额。x101h只有一个喇叭
<ofan> 不伦不类的OO
 * adam8157 越来越听不了艾微儿了...可是, 除了avril, 我听的都是50岁以上的歌手........
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了薄这都行
<gebjgd> adam8157: newage
<ofan> gebjgd: amazon上有人吐槽了
<ofan> adam8157: av2在美国人眼里都是10岁一下小孩听的
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆的那个带harmon katon音箱
<hamo> adam8157: 亲你老了亲..
 * Kamea 推荐Eminem
 * adam8157 最近超喜欢听Celine Dion
<gebjgd> Kamea: 典型学生
<gebjgd> adam8157: 老掉牙。
<ofan> ruby的语法倒是tidy & cute
<adam8157> gebjgd: Ozzy呢?
 * Kamea 俺就是一穷学生
<ofan> 还有py的缩进，一直觉得是一个很2很2的设计
<gebjgd> adam8157: 没听说过
<adam8157> gebjgd: Black Sabbath 的主唱, 重金属摇滚创始
<gebjgd> Kamea: 你听的歌就暴露了你的年龄
<ofan> 除了makefile，貌似就没这么2的了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你还年轻。我都听舒缓的new age了
<ofan> gebjgd: redneck
<gebjgd> ofan: 没听说过
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<Kamea> gebjgd: 找你老婆对你唱 Love the way you lie.您老就年轻了,就不必每天自撸啦,:P
<gebjgd> Kamea: 早就不自撸了
<gebjgd> Kamea: 她没那时间
<sunwilston> 在eclipse下安装pydev真是好慢啊
<Kamea> gebjgd: 一天三次,强身健体,强撸灰飞烟灭
<gebjgd> Kamea: 你继续享受吧
<ofan> sunwilston: Aptana Studio 3
<ofan> 不错
<Kamea> gebjgd: 求果照
<sunwilston> ofan: 什么？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 弱，除了欧美的一些人，我听的都是100岁以上的
<ofan> Kamea: 求人家老婆果照，真大胆
<ofan> sunwilston: http://aptana.com/products/studio3  自带pydev
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Aptana | Studio
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 0_0 大藏经么
<sunwilston> ofan: 好的，我看看
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, J.S Bach
<ofan> 高端，我听peking opera..
<lenage> 字体大小什么的无所谓了 
<hamo> > Time.now
<Love> hello
<[ub]> hamo, 2011-11-17 14:24:27 +0800
<ofan> > Time.
<hamo> ofan: ..
<Love> hello everyone!!
<ofan> Love: 哈喽
<Love> ofan, are you machine?
<ofan> Love: 你才machine
<hamo> adam8157: 你看ccui多会保养自己..还整个加湿器..我也想要..
<Love> ofan, 开个玩笑，以为你是机器人聊天的呢
<adam8157> hamo: 我家里也想买个 晚上睡觉鼻子太干了
<hamo> adam8157: so this.. 要不来个团购？
<adam8157> hamo: 大概多少钱
<hamo> adam8157: 没打听过行情..
<Love> ofan, 不会生气了吧，呵呵
<adam8157> hamo: 京东上最便宜的也得90....还是湿毛巾挂暖气管吧...
 * adam8157 房东发邮件让交房租了...
<SIDU> hamo: 鼻子干是呼吸系统的末梢问题，应该把肺调养好才根治。少吃辣椒快餐
<hamo> adam8157: 果断把房东搞到手..还用交房租..
<SIDU> hamo: 还可以居住到南方比较潮湿。
<hamo> SIDU: 南方过潮湿了..
<adam8157> hamo: 擦 你饥不择食啊
<SIDU> hamo: 那么就住到中间地带。哈
<hamo> adam8157: 我这给你提建议呢么..
<hamo> SIDU: 中间太冷，又没有暖气..
<SIDU> hamo: 运动产生热，这个好解决，比冷冻技术容易吧。不过也看个人习惯。
<tenzu> adam8157: 正在找人给你汇款, 160
<SIDU> 最近有什么好看的电影电视没有？无聊了。
<tenzu> adam8157: 东西也没拆开试
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥时候方便都行啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 收到了....
<adam8157> tenzu: 好快
<tenzu> adam8157: 那就好
<adam8157> tenzu: 短信都来了...肿么不试试...
<tenzu> adam8157: 说好听点, 家里都是电脑盲
<adam8157> tenzu: 好吧...
<tenzu> adam8157: 其实是因为我老婆懒...
<roylez> adam8157: 收到啥了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 都快下午三点了
<roylez> palomino|working: 我快乐的一天才开始啊
<palomino|working> -_-
<Patrick_DJ> 请问在gnome-terminal中输入firefox，如果才能继续输入其它命令而不终止firefox呢?　就是类似于Alt+F2的功能吧，但是由于用的是fvwm，就没找到这个快捷功能。
<gebjgd> firefox &
<Patrick_DJ> 可行，非常感謝. :D
<adam8157> roylez: 不告诉你
<adam8157> roylez: 你用啥设置壁纸
<pocoyo> roylez: adam8157 转让给 tenzu 老婆一个破路由器
<adam8157> pocoyo: 多嘴
<pocoyo> adam8157: 别以为我们不知道嘛 哈哈 :D
<tenzu> 应该是薛定谔的猫路由
<pocoyo> 看姓薛的都出来了.
<roylez> palomino|working: 一直被不同的同事抓住问问题，屁股都没沾板凳几分钟，现在终于消停了
<roylez> adam8157: 你真猥琐呢
<roylez> adam8157: nitrogen
<adam8157> roylez: 还有一个无线鼠标....我挂出来而已...
<roylez> adam8157: 合肥一手交钱一手交货
<hamo> adam8157: 卖了？
<adam8157> hamo: en
<adam8157> roylez: 几号啊
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: zhan不能讲，我让他在联系科大内部的人也讲一个
<Patrick_DJ> ls
<adam8157> roylez: zhan, 这个名字好熟悉啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我得看日程, 太忙就去不了
<roylez> adam8157: 你别啊，不道义
 * pocoyo 道  利  义
<adam8157> roylez: 火车好累啊~~ 得看时间
<eexp> roylez: 找到鲇鱼了？
<roylez> eexp: zhan要急着发论文，没时间和心力准备
<roylez> tenzu: zhan也是个博士
<roylez> eexp: 就你文盲
<eexp> nnnd 鲇鱼啥都听我的。博士算啥。
<roylez> eexp: 等我去了合肥亲自问问他
<adam8157> eexp: +1 博士算啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是 超級文盲
<pocoyo> 女博士比较厉害 对 ee而言。
<tenzu> roylez: 谁?
<eexp> lol
<roylez> tenzu: 帮我踢人
<eexp> pocoyo: 那你去对付吧。
<roylez> tenzu: 先踢蛋蛋
<tenzu> roylez: 哪个?
<tenzu> ...
<eexp> tenzu: 额。
<tenzu> 下一个
<adam8157> tenzu: 呃...
<eexp> 真敢。关了你的。 tenzu
 * pocoyo 主席英明～
<roylez> eexp: hehe
<tenzu> adam8157: 我是不敢忤逆主席的
 * pocoyo tenzu v5
<adam8157> pocoyo: 嗯?
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 OP 大戰
<pocoyo> adam8157: ?!
<eexp> 为什么啊。为什么，疼猪被收买了。
<roylez> adam8157: 以后zhan来得多了，也得给zhan一个op
<tenzu> 水牛要不保了么?
<adam8157> eexp: 有情况
<eexp> adam8157: 对头
<pocoyo> tenzu: 准备随时撤离
<eexp> roylez: zhan以前有op的。
<eexp> 才不会出来。这家伙
<tenzu> roylez: zhan是哪位?
<roylez> tenzu: 中科大的博士生
<tenzu> roylez: 我是问他/她/它的ID或者nick
<adam8157> roylez: 那个企鹅头像 后面一个条幅, 那个?
<roylez> eexp: 必须给。以后博士都得有op
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> lol 你个破博士。
<roylez> adam8157: 头像不记得了，就记得叫zhan
 * tenzu PHD万岁~~!
 * adam8157 被鄙视啊
<eexp> 敢搞学术歧视
<tenzu> 不知道囡囡会不会读
<eexp> 我们搞人民战争，搞死博士。 adam8157
<mao> 大家还是厚道点啊
<tenzu> eexp: 神之子也念phd么?
<adam8157> eexp: 要求的是平等, 不是一个阶级干死另外一个阶级
<eexp> adam8157: 这2家伙，现在就是提升到阶级斗争了嘛。
<eexp> 要打倒
<eexp> 我让儿子以前学跳舞，天天换妹子。
<tenzu> eexp: 那以后是文艺青年了?
<eexp> nnnd 忘记事情了。
<eexp> 我的avatar没出来
<adam8157> eexp: 这东西看基因的
<eexp> adam8157: 你没看过照片？
<adam8157> eexp: 看过
<eexp> 看照片就知道有这能力了嘛
<eexp> 还能说。
<adam8157> eexp: 文艺这个事情看基因 老爹是普通青年或者****的话....
<adam8157> lol
<eexp> 能说会道
<tenzu> adam8157: 神是万能的
<eexp> tenzu: 我会改造你的。
<tenzu> eexp: 那你把我改造成大款
<eexp> 话说，没见过 tenzu的正面照片。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马～～～～～
<eexp> 先给照片
<tenzu> eexp: 不可能!
<eexp> 又不是妹朵。
<eexp> 咋不可能。
<tenzu> eexp: 你看过妹坨正面照?
<eexp> tenzu: 你又是指啥特殊正面照？
<eexp> 这磁盘企鹅，不知道搞啥。蛋疼不。
<tenzu> eexp: 你连袜子都欺负
<eexp> 小苏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你房东还会发邮件催租金？ 不错阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还会"如题"
<hamo> jyfl987: 他房东还会假装请教他写网页的问题呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦...我那天真的在手写html啊
<eexp> 如题
<eexp> 小苏多好。 wzssyqa 为什么疼猪叫你袜子。
<adam8157> eexp: 谐音
<hata> 论坛挂了吗？
<eexp> adam8157: 你单纯
<adam8157> eexp: 啊? 还会是什么意思
<eexp> 我当然知道来由，只是在说袜子这名字不好听。
<eexp> 难怪你被叫蛋蛋。 lol
<alpha080> 哪有妹子会问这个的。。。
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<eexp> 我以后也不说疼猪了。叫疼疼
<eexp> 乖乖疼疼
<alpha080> 多明显阿
<alpha080> 妹子要你的邮件地址跟要你的手机号码有区别么？
<roylez> eexp: 饼饼
<roylez> alpha080: 要你的邮件地址是为了用你方便，要你的手机号码是为了用你更方便
 * adam8157 My music: Michael Jackson, Celine Dion, John Lennon, Keith Urban, Nirvana, Prince, The Beatles, Shania Twain, Madonna, Bryan Adams, Avril Lavigne, Ozzy Osbourne, Queen, Air Supply, Dreamtale, The Doors, Robbie Williams, Black Sabbath, Cyndi Lauper, Elton John, Guns N' Roses, Whitney Houston
<alpha080> 嗯哼，终于有人领会了
<alpha080> 蛋蛋要早做决定阿
<hamo> adam8157: 你看大家多关心你..
 * adam8157 什么意思
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君，好久不见！
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马君！
<adam8157> alpha080: 警告一次 再乱叫就踢 哼哼
<hamo> roylez: 大宝天天见..
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<eexp> 额。这 alpha080 谁啊
<roylez> alpha080: .... 加油攒人品混op吧
<eexp> 混啥
<alpha080> 偶也是op...只不过不是这频道的
<roylez> alpha080: 那没用啊。念个博士来，马上就不怕了
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天很闲哦
<mike-w> 怎么设置ubuntu的默认图形终端，安装了xfce和gnome
<ofan> yardvps.com 求ping
<gfrog> adam8157: RC了木有事情做了嘛？ 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近一周都很闲啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 因为RC嘛
<alpha080> 为啥要攒人品
<adam8157> gfrog:  你最近都不吹水了
<gfrog> adam8157: 吹咩，没工夫，低头编码
<adam8157> gfrog: 真幸福
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不你过来？ 天天有码
<roylez> gfrog: .....
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 有码？
<gfrog> hamo: 小孩子一边去。。
<roylez> gfrog: 有码的生活质量太低了
<gfrog> roylez: 是啊苦逼码农伤不起
<eexp> 谁码农？帮我搞定一个问题。赶紧出来下
 * hamo 匿了...
<eexp> nnnd 都吹
 * gfrog 刚推出去一个活儿，歇下，继续被折磨去
 * gfrog 同学们今天有水果，吹水不要吹忘了哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃完了就翘班
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 找boss举报你去
<adam8157> gfrog: 有事情, 会shift的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，事多的阿蛋
<chinkuo> hi,everyone!
<chinkuo> 有人吗?
<tenzu> 木有
<chinkuo> 此地无银三百辆
<BluebirdShao> 搞了几天终于让 Qt 程序跑在 Android 手机上了
<BluebirdShao> yeah.
<Evanescence> jiejie: hi
<Evanescence> hi, guys
<jiejie> Evanescence: -.-!
<eexp> BluebirdShao: 额。截图看看
<Evanescence> jiejie: 你难道叫姐姐?
<chinkuo> 问一个问题,为什么我的笔记本安装Ubuntu长期支持版不能用无线呢?
<alpha080> 啥网卡？
<alpha080> 你提供的信息严重不足
<alpha080> chinkuo: ？
<chinkuo> 我看一下
<tenzu> Evanescence: hi gays
<Evanescence> tenzu: long time no see
<tenzu> Evanescence: everyday I see you on gtalk
<Evanescence> tenzu: good, (I saw you everyday on gtalk too)
<tenzu> Evanescence: two gtalk hangers together
<Evanescence> tenzu: ^_^!! hang bitlbee and IRC
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 就抢到了两个小番茄外加两个橘子
<GNUdog|work> 行动晚了…
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 我吃饱了，哈哈
<chinkuo> Ubuntun11.10如何看网卡信息啊?
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, bs
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 最后剩了好多葡萄和梨
<tenzu> Evanescence: I don't use bitlbee anymore, since it's not convenient when using twitter
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 当然还有山楂
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 都是酸酸的，算了
<GNUdog|work> 橘子不错，很甜
<chinkuo> Ubuntun11.10如何看网卡信息啊?somebody know?
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧，葡萄很甜啊，那盆小粒的
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 纳尼！！
<chinkuo> Ubuntu11.10如何看网卡信息啊?somebody know?
<GNUdog|work> 下个月吧 =.=
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 你 现在跑过去兴许还有，哈哈
<GNUdog|work> chinkuo, 什么的网卡信息？
<Evanescence> tenzu: I use it to display twitters, actually it is simple to reply and follow too. bitlbee already add this feature like [1] -> [2] kk said: ....
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 算了，不至于
<chinkuo> 就是看一下我的网卡是什么类型?
<tenzu> Evanescence: not as convenient as I expected
<chinkuo> 我的笔记本上安装ubuntu11.10可以用无线
<chinkuo> 但是安装长期支持版不可以用
<GNUdog|work> chinkuo, dmesg|grep Ethernet
<chinkuo> 我不知道是什么影音
<chinkuo> 谢谢
<Evanescence> tenzu: well, 
<tenzu> Evanescence: but I still agree that, bitlbee is great
<GNUdog|work> 也有可能是用的 NIC，不同网卡不一样
<Evanescence> tenzu: of course, it is the only one intergrate in IRC client.
<tenzu> Evanescence: nod
<chinkuo> 笔记本使çntu长期支持版的时候,不能使用无线,
 * adam8157 一苹果 一香蕉 一瓣柚子, 一块西瓜
<chinkuo> 有人知道什么原因吗?
<alpha080> chinkuo: lspci -vv
<alpha080> iwconfig
<chinkuo> 谢谢
<forfun> gentoo如何为某个软件包单独指定LINGUAS变量？
<chinkuo> 我喜欢长期支持版的界面
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 如何让 qt 程序跑在 android 啊， 第三方支持库么
<chinkuo> 新界面用不太习惯
<BluebirdShao> snugglecat: 我正看到 “Android下动态链接库.so调用的简单例子” 
<BluebirdShao> snugglecat: http://hi.baidu.com/mcu99/blog/item/59ed168014b130df9023d942.html
<[ub]> BluebirdShao ⇪ ti: 【09.03.25】Android下动态链接库.so调用的简单例子_嵌入式系统之初学者点滴_百度空间 
<BluebirdShao> 具体如何整还得再研究研究
<chinkuo> 你们玩的好高级啊!
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 那你用的是官方版的 qt ？？？
<forfun> gentoo如何为某个软件包单独指定LINGUAS变量？??
<BluebirdShao> snugglecat: 不是呀，官方的还未推出呢
<BluebirdShao> 依然是社区版的
<chinkuo> 如何去掉ubuntu11.10中的客人回话呢?
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 哦， 看一些介绍， 要在 android 下运行 qt 需要第三方支持的
<issac> Hi.
<BluebirdShao> snugglecat: 除非你写的 qt 程序用到了第三方库罗
<issac> 这里人气不错啊。
<[ub]> issac, 好  ㍨ 
<chinkuo> 如何去掉 ubuntu 11.10的客人回话呢?
<BluebirdShao> 最担心的就是拿不到源程序那种，哎，那就郁闷了，如果能拿到源程序就将它们编译成.so
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 我的意思是说 qt 官方版本貌似不能直接 跑在 iphone 和 安桌 手机，不过有分别支持这两个系统的 第三方 qt
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 具体不知道
<snugglecat> 有啥贴源码的 
<BluebirdShao> 研究研究呗
<snugglecat> BluebirdShao, 看你能运行 qt 程序， 所以问问你是怎么做的
<snugglecat> 有啥 贴源码的网站
<BluebirdShao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<snugglecat> pastebin.com 不能上了
<walle> xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<walle> 以前设置了不用弹出，现在怎么重新弹出
<walle> 谁知道么？
<issac> sorry 刚刚电脑 挂了。
<issac> 哎  好久没用irssi了，都忘了。
<hamo> adam8157: 羡慕这么早就能回家的人..
<adam8157> hamo: 我去东直门
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 找基友？
<adam8157> hamo: 没人不让你回啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: nope
<issac>  - -
<hamo> adam8157: 我回就没有米了今天..
<walle> 谁知道么？
<adam8157> hamo: 现在回的话才几十块钱嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 不跟米人谈钱...
<adam8157> intern不要想赚钱的事情
<issac> 请问 这里有 做驱动的前辈吗？
<qiqi> newer here
<kevinyings> nani
<chinkuo> 有人研究过游戏引擎吗?
<chinkuo> 例如panda3D
<qiqi> 我想问一个问题，我想卸载掉Ubuntu 的lightdm启动菜单上的ubuntu -2D,该怎么办？
<jiero_> tenzu: 疼疼什么时候辞职?
<jiero_> 这是真正的死寂。97人不发一言。
<tenzu> jiero_: 这个月底辞职
<jiero_> 让我想到了很多寂静如林的irc。。。
<jiero_> tenzu: 哦。你先走然后辞职？
<tenzu> jiero_: 这个月底辞职, 下个月走
<jiero_> tenzu:  好。疼疼决定快。
<tenzu> jiero_: 早点回去生娃是王道
<peng__> 大家好
<jiero_> tenzu: 是这样吗。。。都想要娃。。。
<[ub]> peng__, 好  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 你也去要娃吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 什麼娃？？ 沙拉波娃？？
<peng__> 想问个问题，
<peng__> 10.04以后进去发现显示不了安装界面，用u盘安装时
<pocoyo> jiero_: 怎么把中键当成右键来使用？
<peng__> 一片黑屏
<pocoyo> peng__: 光盘安装算了。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 这个。。。x键位绑定么。。。我不会
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 你买cherry那键盘不？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 如果是 gnome 级别看 gnome设置
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 不
<jiero_> hamo: 为啥这么粘着 adam
<pocoyo> jiero_: 哪有啊关键是。
 * GNUdog|work 要买青轴
<hamo> jiero_: 啥？？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 你是哪个位置使用？
<jiero_> 机械键盘。。。
<jiero_> 为啥能那么贵呢。
<pocoyo> jiero_: 左键坏了。把右键当左键。想把中键当右键来使。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 那就是 x 的绑定了，没用过。。。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 其实不用右键也可。不用中键就亏了
<pocoyo> jiero_: 中键有啥好的 老按不隹 还老滑。
<jiero_> 机械键盘。。。好像以前使用过。。。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 我的不会。。。
<jiero_> 按不下去的那种键盘大概就是机械键盘？
<hata> gnome-look 下载的主题是不是放到 .themes文件夹？
 * jiero_ 完蛋了。。习惯变成了9点前睡觉 3点左右起床。。。
<jiero_> lol
<jiero_> pocoyo: 晚上如果12点你还没睡再见面了。。。
<pocoyo> jiero_: 不可能。
<roylez> jiero_: ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马？
 * jiero_ 要躺倒了
<palomino|working> ?
<jiero_> roylez: 主席晚安。
<roylez> palomino|working: 神清气爽
<jiero_> roylez: 我做梦不会想到你的。
<pocoyo> roylez: 如何把中键与右键调换一下?
<roylez> pocoyo: 这个ee干过吧？xmodmap应该可以
<caleb-> http://www.calno.com/evilvte # 求 Google plus 圈养
<[ub]> caleb- ⇪ t: evilvte
<caleb-> http://www.calno.com/l3afpad # 求 Google plus 圈养
<[ub]> caleb- ⇪ ti: Lɜafpad
<roylez> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dn3v2e0m7gj.jpg
<ofan> ping v1.iofan.co.cc , v2.iofan.co.cc ,v3.iofan.co.cc  求测试
<roylez> caleb-: http://98.139.102.46/6052/6350029263_b18b41895e.jpg
<hata> gwibber 有没有 Google plus 的插件？
<ofan> ping v1.iofan.co.cc , v2.iofan.co.cc ,v3.iofan.co.cc  求测试
<caleb-> roylez: 居然还有带颗粒的
<Kamea> supercatexpert, int c = "hi";竟然没报错
<Kamea> supercatexpert, 为什么？
<supercatexpert> ……乃试试加入 -Wall参数?
<Kamea> 现在用的不是gcc,是VC6.0
<Kamea> supercatexpert, 原因是？
<supercatexpert> ……"hi"得到的本身就是一个地址而已
<nikerlong> 请问你们用的什么电影播放器啊？
<nikerlong> 我的VLC好像不能托啊
<Kamea> char c[]="hi",*p;p=&c;printf("%s",(char *)*p);为什么会crash
<Kamea> supercatexpert, char c[]="hi",*p;p=&c;printf("%s",(char *)*p);为什么会crash
<caleb-> 托？
<caleb-> 拖？
<supercatexpert> 这里 p=c和p=&c是相同的，都表示p得到c数组的起始地址
<nikerlong> 不能跳着播放，只能加速，不能直接跳到后面
<nikerlong>  caleb，不能跳着播放，只能加速，不能直接跳到后面
<Kamea> supercatexpert, p不能得到c的地址吗？
<supercatexpert> 用这种办法是不行的
<supercatexpert> c本身就是一个地址
<supercatexpert> 它不是指针，是数组
<Kamea> int c="hi";char *p=c;unsigned long int *a=&p;printf("%s“,(char*) *p); 
<Kamea> supercatexpert,  int c="hi";char *p=c;unsigned long int *a=&p;printf("%s“,(char*) *p);
<Kamea> 打错了，printf("%s",(char *)*a);
<Kamea> xchat用着真不习惯
<mofaph> Kamea: *p 取一个字符， (char *)*p 把这个字符转换为指向字符的指针，*p=0x68。printf("%s", (char *)*p);打印 0x68 这个地址起的字符串，如果这个地址不允许应用程序写，那么就会发生错误。
<mofaph> Kamea: *p=0x68，因为 h 的 ascii 码是 0x68。
<Kamea> mofaph, int c = "hi";
<Kamea>     char* ptr = c;
<Kamea>     unsigned long long* ptrVal = &ptr;
<Kamea>     printf ("%s", (char*)*ptrVal);
<Kamea> mofaph, 这个结果是正确的
<mofaph> Kamea: 假设 "hi" 的起始地址是 0x68，那么 ptr 的内容是 0x68。假设 ptr 的地址是 0x99，那么 ptrVal 的内容是 0x99。
<mofaph> Kamea: *ptrVal 取 ptrVal 这个地址的内容，是 0x99。
<mofaph> Kamea: (char *)*ptrVal 把取出的地址 0x99 转换为字符指针，也就是 ptr 的地址。
<mofaph> Kamea: 这时候 printf("%s", (char *)*ptrVal) 和 printf("%s", ptr) 等价
<moriramar> wlymailman在嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近多了很多技術討論，讓寡人不得不放棄 吹水
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者說 瞎掰 瞎扯
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, .....
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 555 55
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 本尊现在也是xchat，不过本尊感觉xchat不习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，，本尊 倒是 覺得 很好用
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 本尊以前一直是web irc,感觉很好用
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，， 本尊 以前一直是 webchat的。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt,webchat.freenode.net?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 嗯嗯
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 握手，终于找到知己了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 不容易呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 
<crazypig> opera路过～
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 我用ssh连上后，第一件事是twitter,第二件事就是webchat.freenode.net
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 我木有自己專有的ssh ,,所以直接 xchat
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 俺也没有，所以一直是free ssh，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 好像看会儿youtube,可惜不得不去吃饭了，
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 俺的youtube呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 呃
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 老毛子的av呀
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 还有那av般的mv
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 好像看呀
<crazypig> youtube有1080P视频，这是国内的视频网站说不能比的。
<crazypig> 虽然以我国现在的网络状况，翻墙看1080p视频，肯定卡死。
<Kamea> crazypig, 人家cab-看的都是4K的，比1080p高级多了
<crazypig> Kamea: 唉！以我4M的小水管，看看360p 就满足了。
<Kamea> crazypig, 以我这台垃圾的分辨率也只能看360p的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 募捐是是啥意思
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是别人给我捐款，还是我捐款给别人
<Kamea> snugglecat, 还是癌症的事？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 是啊
<Kamea> snugglecat, 在天朝，这是很无奈的事
<junkao> linux平台有没有直接播放BT种子的视频播放器！
<crazypig> 募捐，顾名思义，募集捐款。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 俺要去吃饭了，铃音兄来了，替我向她问好
<snugglecat> crazypig, 是别人捐款给我吗， 怎么红十字会的募捐 貌似是捐钱的
<snugglecat> http://apply.chinapay.com/scsoc/pages/scsocpay/scsocCreateOrder.jsp 网址是这个
<imtxc> 今天给自己发了一封邮件才发现，用thunderbird 发送的邮件，总是到36个字就自动换行了。。
<snugglecat> 玲音兄???
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 铃音兄来了，记得替我向她问好
<crazypig> snugglecat: 是向组织募捐活动的人捐款。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt, 我下了
<snugglecat> 玲音姨吧
<snugglecat> crazypig, 那是捐款啊， 怎么红十字会链接是募捐
<snugglecat> 应该是在线捐款啊
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> 中国哪有提供个人募捐的渠道啊
<crazypig> snugglecat: 红十字会，得到捐款后，多数自己攥在手里，少数献给需要的人。
<snugglecat> 前妻老爸癌症， 想募捐在中国有啥渠道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国有像酱紫的么， 为某特定的个人筹款的。
<crazypig> 个人募捐，在我国还没有完善的法律体系支撑。
<FrankLv> vim 中显示windows格式的换行是哪个来自 ？ ^M cat -v可以看到
<snugglecat> 我现在搞不明白募捐是啥意思
<snugglecat> 还想跟她说去红十字募捐呢， 搞不好她没筹到钱还捐了一笔
<snugglecat> 募捐是啥意思啊
<snugglecat> 募捐是啥意思啊
<imtxc> 请教怎么进thunderbird 的 about:config 页面呢
<snugglecat> imdiot, 就输入那个不就好了么
<snugglecat> 募捐是啥意思啊
<snugglecat> 色狼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 色狼， 啥是募捐啊
<crazypig> 募捐，就是筹集善款的方式。也就是筹钱的方式。
<snugglecat> crazypig, 怎么堂堂一红十字会， 链接写着募捐，进去却是捐款啊。
<snugglecat> crazypig, 募捐是筹别人的钱给我， 还是别人筹我的钱给他 啊
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: set ff=
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<crazypig> snugglecat: 那是红十字会在筹钱。。。
<snugglecat> crazypig, 那就写捐款啊
<snugglecat> 还写在线募捐，该死的
<snugglecat> 在线捐款
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: 好像还不行 fileformat清空么？ 还需要其他什么设置么？ set list好像也不是我想的那样
<crazypig> snugglecat: 不建议找红十字会。红十字会已经被郭美美搞得臭气熏天了。
<snugglecat> crazypig, 那还有别的渠道么
<snugglecat> 一基金又无募捐的
<crazypig> 国内的慈善机构，被红十字会搞臭了。在国内做慈善，真的没好日子。
<imtxc> 求thunderbird 文本邮件不自动换行的方法。
<snugglecat> 找香港
<crazypig> 现在人都不敢捐款给慈善机构了。
<snugglecat> imdiot, 他可以用 html 的把
<snugglecat> imdiot, 使用 <pre></pre> 啊
<caleb-> imtxc: 可以设置的，另外，换行才是王道
<imtxc> caleb-: 意思就是让他保持，还是每36个字换一行么？
<caleb-> imtxc: 默认还是有换行比较好
<caleb-> 在邮件列表发言，不换行的一般是小白
<imtxc> caleb-: 这样的好处是什么呢？ 感觉发出去的东西，格式就乱了。。
<caleb-> imtxc: 啥格式？邮件就该用纯文档
<caleb-> imtxc: 啥格式？邮件就该用纯文本
<imtxc> caleb-: 不是，就是别人复制的话，就多出了很多空格。
<caleb-> html 邮件是邪道啊邪道
<iGoogle> caleb-: 你思维还是落伍。
<caleb-> imtxc: 复制啥？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来下好吗， 我想知道在美国像酱紫的， 怎么去募捐。
<caleb-> iGoogle: html 邮件有很多 安全/隐私 隐患的
<iGoogle> 邮件，有高亮等格式，还是有用的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就是为特定的人， 或特定的事情筹款的
<imtxc> caleb-: 我给发的论文，没用附件，结果他没法复制。
<iGoogle> 标记给对方看的要点等
<caleb-> 邮件要高亮做毛…
<iGoogle> 我还想要代码高亮呢
<iGoogle> lol
<caleb-> 代码用 attach 嘛
<caleb-> iGoogle: 你的高亮别人未必喜欢
<caleb-> 100 个程序员有 100 种代码高亮
<iGoogle> 不爽。通常都是片段代码，需要标记重点
<snugglecat> 大多慈善机构的网站的没有 募捐 的渠道的
 * caleb- 坚决不寄 html 邮件
<iGoogle> 不能盲目反对哦。
<nikerlong> 我想把现在的系统克隆到一个大的硬盘上，请问要怎么做啊？
<caleb-> 我又没拒收
<nikerlong> 现在的硬盘小了点
<iGoogle> lol 你能末
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<caleb-> nikerlong: tarball 就好啦
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: 你要显示成普通的换行还是要显示出 ^M ?
<nikerlong> caleb- 那是什么啊？好用不？
<snugglecat> 某个人， 没钱治疗，又无能力贷款， 有啥渠道可以通过慈善筹款的
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: 显示出^M 
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: 那就设置成 set ff=unix ， 只显示 \n, 不显示 \r
<nikerlong> snugglecat：到当地民政部门或红十字会去问下
 * FrankLv 尝试了 :set fileformat=unix或:set fileformat=dos 都老样子
<snugglecat> nikerlong, 哦， 好吧。
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: 然后那个\r就会显示成 ^M吧 
<snugglecat> nikerlong, 谢谢了，宅了那么久， 啥事都在网上找了， 还忘了有个居委会
<nikerlong> 呵……
<nikerlong> snugglecat: 我以前做过西部计划志愿者，曾经和团委组织过一次募捐，为一个患血液病的女孩募集了8000多
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: 那就重新 :e 一次 
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: :e ++ff=unix
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: Oh，现在可以了，这个命令的意思是？
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: 谢谢，晚上也看到这个命令 但折腾来折腾去 开始没用
<Jagdwurst> FrankLv: 重新打开一次啊..
<FrankLv> Jagdwurst: 我明白了 以前 :e 就是重新load 下文件 现在是带上参数 也是就 set ff=unix吧？
<iGoogle> nnd 赖皮的sohu，下个10几集片子，就打不开了。
<tenzu> 主席这是肿么了?
<onway> 有木有用过libxml2解析html的大牛？
<imtxc> 发现书都这么贵 还不如攒钱买kindle..
<roylez_> tenzu: ????
<tenzu> roylez_: 你的真身不停上下
<imtxc> 不过就是版本好多 价钱差好多都
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd.....公司的破网
<roylez_> tenzu: 我今天为蛋蛋准备了好片子，你要不要看看？
<tenzu> roylez_: 欧美的?
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac262268/  欧美的
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 真是testicle啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 看完啦？
<imtxc> 为啥子kindle3 比 4贵呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 没. 羊宝么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 感觉如何？
<tenzu> 还好缓冲的慢
<tenzu> roylez_: 只看到开头
<roylez_> tenzu: 我可是流畅的存活到最后啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 缓冲太慢, 等不及了
<roylez_> tenzu: 只要蛋蛋君看完了，咱也就值了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我看值
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦, 他张嘴咬的时候 我关了
<roylez_> adam8157: 没意志力的家伙
<zhouxing> 怎么没人
<jyfl987> Fox78: 那个forth频道怎么没台湾老
<rothsdad> hi
<rothsdad> 有没有对数学软件有研究的同学？
<rothsdad> jyfl987: hi
<zhouxing> 我的电脑装了win7和ubuntu双系统，本来2G的内存在ubuntu下只有1.7G是怎么回事？
<zhouxing> 那个高手解释一下
<zhouxing> 我才学，不懂
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261983/
<rothsdad> 内存不会变的。 如果读数不同 linux的读数比较可靠
<yhlfh> 2G*1000*1000/1024/1024
<zhangchunlei> 显卡共享与内存 共享 是不是会 显示便少啊
<uflh> 请教：mpc能不能做内网的音乐服务器？
<roylez_> yhlfh: 这算出来也是1.9
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 都不靠谱
<uflh> 请教：mpd能不能做内网的音乐服务器？
<roylez_> uflh: 可以
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊...
<adam8157> uflh: 能
<roylez_> adam8157: 啊啥？
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 我举个例子 我的wireless card的卡芯在win下 官方软件显示bcm 4315, linux下是bcm4312 后来测试是4312
<uflh> roylez_: 谢谢，我只会在本机上播放，主要是配置mpd.conf吧
<adam8157> uflh: 确切说是mpd
<adam8157> roylez_: 你太重口了
<uflh> adam8157: 是的，我一家人，想共用一个
<roylez_> uflh: 我没用过，huntxu干过
<nikerlong> 有谁用过PTPTPTPTPTPT的Ucloner来克隆UBUNTU系统啊？
<adam8157> uflh: 改配置就好, 允许别人接你的ip听
 * rothsdad 大家推荐一款数学软件吧 mathematica就算了 要开源的
<uflh> adam8157: 我想的是，一台电脑上安装配置好后，多个电脑用
<tenzu> rothsdad: sage
<uflh> adam8157: 您有不？
<roylez_> rothsdad: 符号运算？
<rothsdad> tenzu: sage 不做
<uflh> adam8157: 我花了好多时间没弄明白
<rothsdad> tenzu: sage 不错
<tenzu> 那没开源的了
<rothsdad> tenzu: 不过是b/s结构的
<rothsdad> tenzu: freemat 怎样 没用过 看上去很好
<tenzu> rothsdad: 没用过, 我只会点粗浅的maple
<uflh> adam8157: bind_to_address  "127.0.0.1" 是指向本地的
<adam8157> uflh: 没弄过 我看下
<rothsdad> 拿自己做个组合 maxima + gnuplot + R
<uflh> adam8157: 好的，我的确太笨了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac262303/
<adam8157> uflh: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration
<uflh> adam8157: 好，谢谢了
<adam8157> output到一个文件, 别人当流媒体听
<adam8157> np
 * rothsdad 一个输入法问题，fcitx 我的工作环境是wmii, startx后我打开xterm,fcitx并没有启动，但我随便打开一个gtk程序，fcitx的daemon就启动了，这时什么情况？
<rothsdad> ibus 没有这种情况
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼去了
<rothsdad> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<rothsdad> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<rothsdad> export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<rothsdad> fcitx &
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋又锻炼了
 * rothsdad help
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 那只是测试软件的问题
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 跟操作系统本身无关
<rothsdad> jyfl987: ....
<uflh> adam8157:         type      "ao"
<uflh>         driver    "esd"
<uflh>         options   "host=jurp5-desktop:16001"
<uflh>         name      "esd"
<uflh> adam8157: 是不是这几行，host就是写上客户机吗？
<dragonlive> 大家好阿
<chadpang> penguin 
<tenzu> 不知道下载点儿啥好
<chadpang> AV
<tenzu> 下够了
<Kandu> av 是指 adult video?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 小孩子不要瞎想
<jyfl987> Kandu: 明明是 American Vision
<dragonlive> Kandu, 是啊。小孩子
<uflh> adam8157:没有弄好，
<CyrusYzGTt> 當當去  鍛鍊 丸丸
 * jyfl987 终于找到forth家族的web框架和sql库了 哈哈
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哼哼，果然是 adult video
<jyfl987> Kandu: 随你怎么讲
<NoIE> 我想给 wordpress 安装一个插件，可是一直卡在 “正在从 http://downloads.wordpress.org/plugin/si-captcha-for-wordpress.zip 下载安装包…”
<NoIE> 这个界面上。。。
<wrjitianbo> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> 影像寫真
<CyrusYzGTt> 包括景物 事物  etc
<phoenixlzx> wrjitianbo: hi
<Stifler> hi all
<Gneod> Hi all
<chadpang> hello
<forfun> gentoo上vmware了个win……嘿嘿
<void1> 现在还有免费的vmware用吗
<forfun> google
<RavenChan> 话说vala/genie怎么样？
<forfun> vmware里的win也不需要装那么多杀毒软件，装个office和cad，就可以裸奔了……
<soiamso> 求 ll -R /var  信息
<snugglecat> soiamso, bash: ll: command not found
<snugglecat> [sex@Cat ~]$ ll -R /var
<snugglecat> bash: ll: command not found
<forfun> ll = ls -l
<snugglecat> 是这个信息
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 太多了
<snugglecat> 不敢贴
<iGoogle> RavenChan: valac?
<snugglecat> 怕给人踢
<soiamso> snugglecat: ll -R /var > abc.txt
<RavenChan> iGoogle, 嗯
<snugglecat> 哦
<soiamso> snugglecat: 看看哪个网站可以贴附件
<iGoogle> RavenChan: 蛮好的。只是资料不多。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: /msg soiamso 就是
<tritiritr> 有谁看 台湾中天新闻的  给我个MMS地址 或 在线直播 好吗
<snugglecat> ls: cannot open directory /var/cache/ldconfig: Permission denied
<snugglecat> ls: cannot open directory /var/lib/gdm: Permission denied
<snugglecat>  ....
<snugglecat> tritiritr, 给个  voa 在线直播行不
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 还是太多
<RavenChan> iGoogle, 为什么好？
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 那你骂 soiamso。哪里会要看这些的。没道理的事情。
<layerbase> VOA 有么?
<tritiritr> VOA  我不看哦   要不给你 http://www.france24.com/en/  但是我上不去
<iGoogle> RavenChan: 写法容易，不累赘。gtk本来写起来麻烦的
<soiamso> iGoogle: 误操作。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 4万多行啊
<iGoogle> lol
<RavenChan> iGoogle, 那vala和genie哪个更好= =
<iGoogle> genie不知道呢
<snugglecat> soiamso, 确实要贴吗， 还有是几个目录 没有权限。
<snugglecat> 需要 sudo 么
<soiamso> snugglecat: ls -la /var
<snugglecat> soiamso, 给你小窗了
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 说不定，你会被服务器ban的。
<iGoogle> :D
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 哦， 不多，就几行， 应该不会吧
<iGoogle> 你开始说上万
<snugglecat> 刚才那4万行呢
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 他不给另一个命令了么
<iGoogle> 那结果看了没用的
<snugglecat> 新的命令不多
<snugglecat> 哦， 那要开放我的系统给他么
<iGoogle> ● fetch-link.pl http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk0MjE4ODMy.html|grep -o 'http.*->[0-9]\{3\}'|cut -f 1|perl -e 'while(<>){`flash-down.pl $_`;}'
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 啥来的， 找出 爱情暴力片 么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 色道
<cfy|gentoo> roylez_: chairman
<cfy|gentoo> roylez_: i'm using gentoo :)
<roylez_> cfy|gentoo: è´±
<Kandu> cfy|gentoo: 你又蛋疼了..
<cfy|gentoo> iGoogle: have you finish download?
<cfy|gentoo> Kandu: ....
<cfy|gentoo> roylez_: evil chairman
<roylez_> cfy|gentoo: 浪费地球资源
<Kandu> cfy|gentoo: gentoo 污染環境
<iGoogle> 贱兔。。
<cfy|gentoo> roylez_: Kandu: living is wasting
<iGoogle> 邮件说了嘛。下完了
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看 www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=53370 喷嚏是不是不能上了
<cfy|gentoo> iGoogle: oh,i haven't check the email
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 下次短信
<cfy|gentoo> real    +)(-)/'m+/.733s
<cfy|gentoo> `time' is broken?
<iGoogle> ● fetch-link.pl http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk0MjI5NjY4.html |grep -o 'http.*->[0-9]\{3\}'|cut -f 1|perl -e 'while(<>){`flash-down.pl $_`;}'
<cfy|gentoo> ...
<Kandu> cfy|gentoo: 浪費還好的，你這時污染。要知道中國都靠火力發電燒煤，用一個月 gentoo 就要產生很多 SO2 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗨 哦
<pocoyo> cfy|gentoo: 这nick起得好。
<cfy|gentoo> - -!
<josephyoung> 用gentoo电脑都4核往上吧
<cfy|gentoo> yeah,i got it,when you using gentoo,you should not to say you are using gentoo....
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看 www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=53370 喷嚏是不是不能上了
<roylez_> cfy|gentoo: 你再浪费点，给我打点款子吧
 * cfy```` 低调
<Kandu> XD 睡覺去，晚安
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 可以。
<cfy````> ....
<cfy````> Kandu: good night
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 我装载不了, 装载一半就跳到重置
<cfy````> * gentoo-zh                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh.git 
<cfy````> microcai is using gentoo......
<iGoogle> 薇菜，今天被批斗都垂头丧气的。你还学他。 lol
<Stifler> Gentoo...
<Stifler> good...
<cfy````> iGoogle: ...
<cfy````> iGoogle: what happened?
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 完全没有问题。ff7
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 打开速度瞬间打开。
<snugglecat> 哦
<forfun> Kandu： gentoo和so2什么关系？
<snugglecat> 我的也是打开， 中途跳到重置
<pocoyo> cfy````: 你又换机器了？
<iGoogle> 他抠门，要换工作，还舍不得一个月的工资，还嫌弃空气质量。我都说他是去北京养生的。 cfy````
<cfy````> pocoyo: nope
<mao> hello
<pocoyo> cfy````: 看你高兴的 活蹦乱跳啊。
<cfy````> .....
<cfy````> wait,my gentoo is broken.....
 * pocoyo 买方便吃去。
<pocoyo> 面.
<iGoogle> 方便
<Colin-shzsc> 我发现自己得在 6697、7000、7070 三个端口不断换来换去才行，要不然就会来个 SSL handshake failed
<CyrusYzGTt> 劶門
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看不懂， 启斗??? 启门???
<cfy````> test
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<cfy````> why....
<cfy````> pocoyo: haha
<cfy````> iGoogle: how about the green* movie?
<iGoogle> 点着浏览了下，，80%场景漆黑的。。。
<cfy````> ....
<iGoogle> 大片都是漆黑的。
<cfy````> so does the harry por*
<iGoogle> ～～
<Stifler> shurufa diaole..
<pocoyo> cfy````: gentoo 好用不？ 看那镜像真大。
<iGoogle> 22分钟下了10集。
<cfy````> pocoyo: i think gentoo is great
<pocoyo> cfy````: 不会输出中文了？ 我今天看到 gentoo下面的emacs图标挺不错的嘛
<cfy````> pocoyo: i just don't install the chinese input method
<MeaCulpa_> pocoyo: gentoo镜像大？live dvd?
<cfy````> pocoyo: it's about 10:30
<MeaCulpa_> pocoyo: 没人用那个装Gentoo...
<cfy````> pocoyo: i will go offline
<cfy````> pocoyo: yeah ,nobody will...
<cfy````> pocoyo: i install gentoo from stage3
<iGoogle> stage1吧。你反正闲
<iGoogle> 有0没
<cfy````> ....
<iGoogle> -1最好
<cfy````> iGoogle: install from stage3 may kill a debianer.....
<cfy````>  - -!
<cfy````> iGoogle: zaizai don't know what is -1 ,lol
 * cfy```` i will go offline.....
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy````> good bye
<cfy````> Kandu: haha,sawfish is awesome
<MeaCulpa_> pocoyo: Sabayon
<MeaCulpa_> pocoyo: 入我Sabayon门，去他的Stage3
<iGoogle> 傻吧慵门？
<uflh> 请教：sed打印到行未？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 显示一个驴子，还蹦跶啥。
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: 啥叫行末？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 挺逗的吧。 哈哈。
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 一行的最后吧。。。
<iGoogle> ～～
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 插入可能行，字符
<iGoogle> uflh: 你估计把sed当grep在用。
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa_: 你也用gentoo?
<forfun> MeaCulpa： Sabayon vs gentoo = ubuntu vs debian
<iGoogle> 胖子一直用贱兔的
<forfun> ubuntu有严重win倾向……
<MeaCulpa_> forfun: no.
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 我得到一个ip,,又想在这个ip后边，插入时间，成一行，
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 那个驴子 不错吧 拿回家给 崽崽玩。
<MeaCulpa_> forfun: Sabayon我用来作为我安装Gentoo的媒体，Sabayon可以是Gentoo 的一个overlay
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa_: 啥是overlay?
<MeaCulpa_> forfun: 这个关系远比ubuntu, debian 灵活的多
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa_: 给个教程啊
<MeaCulpa_> pocoyo: 你可以理解为第三方源，用你们的ubuntu语
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa_: no 我们。
<forfun> pocoyo： 实际上就是第三方源
<forfun> pocoyo： google "gentoo overlay"
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: sed 's/\(^.*$\)/\1时间/'
<pocoyo> 我想问一下萨芭雍（Sabayon ）是什么？ 我只大概知道是点心，但我想知道它是由什么组成，和有关的来源，故事……2006-3-31 11:01最佳答案 著名的典型宫廷代表作。它是一道充满酒香、蛋香的意大利著名甜品，尤其浓稠柔细的蛋糊，覆盖于应季水果上，再加上微微烤过后的所散发出来的焦香。冷与热，甜蜜与新鲜，微薰与清洌之间的交揉，直叫
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: 可能不用&1, 直接&0
 * MeaCulpa_ sed那个()的符号是啥来着？&?
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 我在terminal里面都可以显示图片。你能做到？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 我不用 terminal.
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: ip和时间是两个命令得到的，希望能直接得一行的新技术
<forfun> iGoogle： 还可以mplayer
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: ip和时间是两个命令得到的，希望能直接得一行的结果
<iGoogle> forfun: 你理解错了。不是tty
<forfun> .
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: 用` ` 括起来替换可以不...
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 是想这么试下
<iGoogle> echo `xxx` `yyy`
<iGoogle> 俄。没chomp的功能。
<forfun> 刚在gentoo上vmware了个win上装了个office和cad裸奔……
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa_: 这玩意儿 中文资料太少。
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: 是\1
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: 还是awk吧，简单得多
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 不行啊
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 终端显示图片咋了？
<uflh> MeaCulpa_: 不会来，才跑这问
<MeaCulpa_> uflh: awk '{printf($0); system("date"); print ""}'
<iGoogle> pocoyo:  额。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=353770 把你的驴子图片交换。
<MeaCulpa_> date结果自己tailor
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 拜过。
<iGoogle> 图片阿
<forfun> iGoogle： 论坛里很多人太个人崇拜了……
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 上传过了啊。你帖子里啊。
<forfun> iGoogle： 跟帖的都有熊猫烧香的架势……
<pocoyo> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=353770&p=2553913#p2553913
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/184505
<metbsd> 无线鼠标买哪个好？
<metbsd> 同学们推荐一个吧
<metbsd> logitech?
<pocoyo> metbsd: 反正别买双飞燕的。我这用了不到2年左键都坏了。
<Kamea> loader: 你为什么不叫linker?
<forfun> Kamea： ……
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤语版Siri来了 不买个 iphone ???
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 哎呀 你都把图帖里面去了。不是个背景吧
<iGoogle> 怎么可能。跟随窗口移动的。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 我这没什么用。我不怎么用终端。
<Kamea> snugglecat: 壮年少女忍者猫
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 铃音兄,来过没
<knownbad> 起晚了，得上班去。
<Kamea> knownbad: 都要吃午饭了,还去上班?
<Kamea>  > Time.now
<snugglecat> Kamea, ：）
<X_> 没人？
<Patrick_1J> 有的
<Patrick_1J> 想人了？
<X_> 。。。。
<X_> NO     想女人差不多   
<Kamea> snugglecat: 铃音兄来过没
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那得问 CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 玲音姐来过没
<Kamea> snugglecat: 不知CyrusYzGTt有没有替我向她问好,唉
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 出来
<X_> 闪人   睡觉。。。。。。
 * Kamea 小k竟然没在,那我们岂不是可以...
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有，，送我就要
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Siri是那个智能Bot?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那俩猫在同一张床睡着
<Kamea> snugglecat: 晚上好安静
<snugglecat> 是啊
<Kamea> snugglecat: 连小K都回去睡觉了
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 玲音姐不在， 一切都寂静了
<Kamea> 你感觉全键盘的手机怎么样?
<Kamea> snugglecat: 我也下了
<snugglecat> 再见
<snugglecat> 不知道
<snugglecat> 我发觉德国男人真的很英俊啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 两个全键盘手机
<zhang> test
<zhang> 奇怪了，维基IRC上怎么不能打字呢?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 昨天那个customize look and feel修好了吧？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我家有三只猫了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 私生仔猫？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 母猫他儿子的女朋友又跟着来了
<knownbad> 母猫回来了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是， 母猫儿子的女朋友找情人来了， 那猫儿子走了一天， 它女朋友都叫一天了
<snugglecat> 回来了啊， 第二天会了了
<knownbad> 你还是养狗忠心点。
<snugglecat> 不是， 那母猫认屋的，就是它跑到另一个楼梯口了， 回不来。
<snugglecat> 那公猫会跑到我怀里睡觉， 当时我在看电视
<snugglecat> 母猫不会， 母猫一般都怕羞
<snugglecat> 跑的公猫也会。 我在床上趴着睡， 它就跑到两腿间睡
<uflh> 远程cp的速度和稳定，用什么软件比较强？
<knownbad> rsync.
<uflh> knownbad: 谢谢
<knownbad> 我。。。。乱说的
<uflh> 我刚才scp时，ssh都慢极了，有时速度上冲快，一般才66k 
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你那里的公猫搞鸡？
<knownbad> 我习惯用rsync而已。
<uflh> 1.0MB/有时
<knownbad> 去外面看热闹去。有抗议人潮。
<uflh> knownbad: 是的，它是同步有的
<uflh> 78% 2320KB   1.4MB/s   00:00 ETA
<uflh> knownbad: 我是一台拔号，一台所谓公网，但ip也改的学校的机
<snugglecat> 不知道怎么说， 就是公猫喜欢近人，母猫差点。
<uflh> 100% 4404KB  95.7KB/s   00:46
<uflh> 城里的月光.mp3                                                      100% 5022KB  86.6KB/s   00:58
<uflh> 刀郎 - 爱是你我.mp3                                                100% 4184KB 102.1KB/s   00:41
<uflh> 刀郎 - 情人.mp3                                                      100% 2970KB 156.3KB/s   00:19
<snugglecat> 除非很熟
<uflh> 上面几行是平均速度吗？
<knownbad> 人潮少了些。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 应该是你前世是个女的。
<knownbad> 而且还很骚。
<snugglecat> ..........
<knownbad> 没看到什么倒是弄了个贝狗吃。
<snugglecat> 好吧，我继续忙
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我哪个猫都对鸡都不感兴趣， 只好鱼
<knownbad> 说的是鸡奸你。
<ninjaAtomCat> http://jandan.net/2011/11/17/prallplatte.html 这个是德国人造的车子么
<ninjaAtomCat> 匿了 - 美国
<ninjaAtomCat> 今天，我卷入了一场车祸。对方出事后马上溜走了，都没跟我交换保险信息。禽兽亦不至如此也。FML
<ninjaAtomCat> 这不是很正常么
<knownbad> 这不是美国式的做法。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<knownbad> 撞人不一定犯法，但一走人就犯法了。
<ninjaAtomCat> 应该正常吧， 至少我所知道的是
<ninjaAtomCat> 对方怎么就不怕他讹人啊
<knownbad> 更正，撞死人不一定犯法，但一走人就犯法了。
<knownbad> 但可能被告死。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 我想那人可能正在保释中吧， 或者是在逃的
<ninjaAtomCat> 可能是逃犯，怕被人知道
<knownbad> 再更正，但可能被民事诉讼告死。。。
<knownbad> 或是没保险。
<ninjaAtomCat> 或是 ... 
<knownbad> 很想再试下freebsd。
<ninjaAtomCat> 为什么呢， 有啥好的， 可以运行 qt 么
<knownbad> 需要qt吗？
<ninjaAtomCat> 我要啊
<knownbad> 干我屁事？
<ninjaAtomCat> 我想知道， 我也换， 没试过 freebsd。
<ninjaAtomCat> 如果 mac 也支持 qt 的， 我也试下 imac
<ninjaAtomCat> imac 装到非 mac 电脑的应该不是很难吧
<knownbad> osx是建于bsd。
<knownbad> 倒过来吧？
<knownbad> 你是说在imac上装windows?
<ninjaAtomCat> 不是我是想装 苹果电脑那 系统到普通 pc
<ninjaAtomCat> 不过不能运行 qt 那就算了
<knownbad> freebsd的发行时间表跟debian类似。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦， 好像 qt 有 mac 版本
<ninjaAtomCat> freebsd 能装 kde 的吧
<knownbad> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freebsd
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦， 看到了， 可以运行 kde 就行
<knownbad> 上面有列有qt。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦， 但他有类似 apt, pcman, yum 那类的软件仓库么
<knownbad> 没，直接打01010101010101........
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<knownbad> freebsd上的samba居然比debian的新？
<alvin_rxg> now back in debian.
<alvin_rxg> 为啥很多国内的网站上不去了？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 大中华局域网正在建立？
<ninjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 喷嚏网， 墙内也要用代理了
<knownbad> huh?
<knownbad> 哦，apec?
<knownbad> 好似，美国跟澳洲合起立对上了中国？
<alvin_rxg1> youku 也上不了
<knownbad> 我可以，只是你而已
<knownbad> 查下route?
<alvin_rxg1> http://code.bulix.org/ocix64-80803?raw
<alvin_rxg1> 返回星星是啥……
<knownbad> timeout.
<alvin_rxg> xunlei.com 是本地路由屏蔽的。 http://code.bulix.org/w951fl-80804?raw
<knownbad> 不一定是问题。 有些router不回你icmp。
<knownbad> 但可能有问题。
<alvin_rxg> 怎么让它的 route 换一个？
<knownbad> vpn
<alvin_rxg> 查了下，那 ip 是内地的
<knownbad> 你的route是isp给的。
<alvin_rxg> 刚给的链接里边，第二个开始都是吧
<alvin_rxg> telefonica
<knownbad> 第二个是什么？
<knownbad> 我这里可以抵达。
<alvin_rxg> 不给我返回的 ip 是国内的呀。国内把这屏蔽了
<knownbad> 恩可能
<knownbad> 但封的该是网路。  要是网站会是不同讯息。
<jyfl987> adam8157_gone: 蛋蛋还在阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 哈
<jyfl987> 这里晚上人还挺多的 
<alvin_rxg> endlich..
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 貌似确实中国要做独立网络
<knownbad> 好啊。
<knownbad> 这像似国际贸易。  到时可以加关税。
<ninjaAtomCat> 等等， 找回那文章， 忘了在哪看了
<knownbad> 这我不反对，但中国就不能说别人不对中国开放了。  它自个先封了的。
<knownbad> 如果之前20年的发展是建立于开放接下来就难说了。
<jyfl987> ninjaAtomCat: 早晚的事  
<ninjaAtomCat> http://ycm8660208.blog.163.com/blog/static/1653305652011101503457510/
<jyfl987> 不过土共能否撑到那时候 难说的很
<ninjaAtomCat> 不是在那看的， 但文章貌似是这个， 没详细看
<ninjaAtomCat> 貌似是喷嚏图挂上看的
<ninjaAtomCat> 是图挂上看到的， 当时看到的只有一段
<ninjaAtomCat> 【24】方滨兴：国家应建立独立网络
<ninjaAtomCat> 要保证网络的可控性，主要的目标是采取措施，使得网络始终处于授权掌控状态，可控性要包括具备可追溯性，保证网络传播的源头与目的是可追溯的，再有就是具备可记帐性（可确定性），保证网络传播的所有状态均可被记录并保存，再有基础具备可审计性，保证网络传播的所有状态具有相关责任主体。再有一个就是可过滤性，保证网
<ninjaAtomCat> 络信息是可被理解的，网络信息传播的源头与目标是可被理解的，指定信息可被过滤的。
<gebjgd> 额，老k
<gebjgd> 不在
<ninjaAtomCat> 【24】方滨兴：国家应建立独立网络
<ninjaAtomCat> 要保证网络的可控性，主要的目标是采取措施，使得网络始终处于授权掌控状态，可控性要包括具备可追溯性，保证网络传播的源头与目的是可追溯的，再有就是具备可记帐性（可确定性），保证网络传播的所有状态均可被记录并保存，再有基础具备可审计性，保证网络传播的所有状态具有相关责任主体。再有一个就是可过滤性，保证网
<ninjaAtomCat> 络信息是可被理解的，网络信息传播的源头与目标是可被理解的，指定信息可被过滤的。
<ninjaAtomCat> 【24】方滨兴：国家应建立独立网络
<ninjaAtomCat> 要保证网络的可控性，主要的目标是采取措施，使得网络始终处于授权掌控状态，可控性要包括具备可追溯性，保证网络传播的源头与目的是可追溯的，再有就是具备可记帐性（可确定性），保证网络传播的所有状态均可被记录并保存，再有基础具备可审计性，保证网络传播的所有状态具有相关责任主体。再有一个就是可过滤性，保证网
<ninjaAtomCat> 络信息是可被理解的，网络信息传播的源头与目标是可被理解的，指定信息可被过滤的。
<knownbad> 这应该pastebin的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正老k不在
<ninjaAtomCat> 【24】方滨兴：国家应建立独立网络
<knownbad> 这听起来像锁国政策。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus
<alvin_rxg> 哼，看来又得再重装遍 debian， 包依赖都混乱了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxapperance好了
<alvin_rxg> 算了，重装算了，一个一个改，太麻烦了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么包依赖
<knownbad> gebjgd: 之前问了你。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 问什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 因为一个软件包选错了，结果出了一堆 testing …… 我得一个一个改到 stable...
<knownbad> (07:49:51 AM) knownbad: gebjgd: 昨天那个customize look and feel修好了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 昨天就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.funtasticus.com/2011/11/17/checking-out-hot-women/
<alvin_rxg> yoah
<alvin_rxg> ok ok，开始了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 源更新太慢了
<knownbad> 咦mint成了第一了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢？
<knownbad> 是啊，得养老婆。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆已经到了？
<knownbad> 没下礼拜面谈。
<knownbad> 你不是也去了大屎馆吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 让我补交resume
<knownbad> 为何？
<knownbad> 你来美国工作?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<knownbad> 拿了德国国籍没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哪有那么快
<knownbad> 去哪里代工？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和你说过了 walgreens
<gebjgd> knownbad: 以后别去买药了
<knownbad> walgreens hq?
<knownbad> 我都不知道在哪里。
<gebjgd> knownbad: orlando
<gebjgd> knownbad: 之后是芝加哥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计你老婆拿不到签证
<knownbad> 还是orlando?  那还是先去玩玩。
<knownbad> 我也是这么跟她说，没办出来我换个。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们的情况属于事实离婚le 
<knownbad> 看缘分
<knownbad> 我已过了爱的死去活来的年纪。
<knownbad> 现在是越年轻漂亮越好。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 来美国哪里?
<knownbad> 妈的，又突然跑出来了
<fivesheep> 芝加哥 
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> knownbad: 啥
<knownbad> 你啊，不见身影。
<fivesheep> 你终于可以解决打飞机的问题了么
<knownbad> 谁?
<fivesheep> ä½ 
<knownbad> 为何？
<fivesheep> 你老婆去面谈. 也就是还要几个星期就到美国了
<fivesheep> 这样你就不需要打飞机了
<knownbad> 还是打飞机便宜些。
<Guest58960> 老婆来了， 他也可以打飞机啊
<knownbad> 看她过的了吗。
<fivesheep> 看过她?
<knownbad> 本来想带她去台湾玩的，但似乎签证不好办。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 来美国就好办了
<knownbad> 是啊。
<fivesheep> 她不是共匪吧
<knownbad> 不承认就行了吧？
<fivesheep> 绝对不能承认
<fivesheep> knownbad: 会反复问几次的
<fivesheep> 别的问题倒是不关心, 然后他们就给我个红单
<knownbad> 难道中国共产党还公开党员名单？
<fivesheep> 不公开
<fivesheep> 查不到的
<knownbad> 没，她不信那个。
<fivesheep> 很多共匪都这样出来了
<fivesheep> 都是人精
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不限制党员身份e的
<knownbad> 要是她满脑的社会主义我们根本相处不来。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 难说.. 斧头镰刀帮成员的心大大的坏
<fivesheep> 讨好你的时候什么都能干
<fivesheep> 不过你不是什么高层人员, 大概他们也不会浪费这个精力
<knownbad> 好笑的是她外公是老党员，好似以前打过战的。
<knownbad> 他们也跑来美国了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我身家清白, 祖宗18代无一党员
<knownbad> 最近以观光签证来然后可能申请居留了。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 就黑五类吧。
<fivesheep> 也不算. 我妈家是有点钱, 华侨家庭. 但没什么多余的地. 我爷爷是小手工业者, 也没地. 
<knownbad> 华侨回中国？  这该红吧？
<fivesheep> 我爷爷的铺子被收了, 他说那些都是流氓地痞
<knownbad> 可怜。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不是. 我妈整个家族, 也就她们家还在国内, 那时候. 而且他们是主家. 她爷爷是死在美国. 成天有亲戚汇钱回去给他们
<knownbad> 哦，那还行。  以前中国需要钱不会对你妈家里太差。
<fivesheep> 中农了. 不算太糟糕
<fivesheep> 没地, 都不太怕
<knownbad> 要是以前打到台湾我可能还好，以前祖父是种田的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我妈她们家有亲戚在台湾. 台湾的广东兵似乎不少
<knownbad> 小时家里还养了台湾梅花鹿。
<knownbad> 不知道呢，可能撤退是一起过来的吧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 当年很多华侨被孙大炮骗了
<knownbad> 闽南的较多。
<fivesheep> 跟着他混
<knownbad> 也亏了孙大炮要不哪来的中国。
<fivesheep> 历史的东西很难说的, 没有孙大炮 没准有君主立宪
<fivesheep> 不过, 没有日本来捣乱, 斧头帮也不能上位
<knownbad> 内讧不是他能预见的。
<fivesheep> 另外没张学良个sb, 委员长也不至于外逃
<knownbad> 但不革命，中国还真可能成了殖民地。
<fivesheep> 不能的
<fivesheep> 太大的国家, 殖民不来
<fivesheep> 而且, 中国人不傻
<knownbad> 只贪？
<fivesheep> 我说有自己的文化传承. 
<fivesheep> 不过也不好说
<fivesheep> 但殖民也无所谓了. 其实. 到了后来, 殖民地都是走向独立
<knownbad> 人都是好坏皆有。
<fivesheep> 因为统治成本太高
<knownbad> 战国时代？
<fivesheep> 啥战国
<fivesheep> 飞机大炮那么厉害
<knownbad> 妈的，dd了半小时。
<fivesheep> dd?
<fivesheep> 你的盘有问题
<knownbad> 是说各个殖民地互打。
<fivesheep> 殖民地自己军队都没
<fivesheep> 打毛
<knownbad> 到usb stick上去。
<knownbad> 独立时就会。
<knownbad> 台湾当过两次殖民地。  荷兰和日本。
<knownbad> 还不是照打？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 据说当日本殖民地那一阵, 日子过得很好?
<knownbad> 所以有些台湾人媚日。。。以叛贼李登辉为代表。
<knownbad> only the top 1%.....
<fivesheep> oh
<knownbad> as long as they fuck everyone else, they're happy.
<fivesheep> 国民党也很糟糕 屠杀很多人
<knownbad> 屠杀是事实，但有历史原因。
<knownbad> 同是中国人但有利益冲突是还是打了起来。
<Guest58960> 打倒国民党
<Guest58960> 打倒国民党反动派
<Guest58960> 打倒美帝国主义
<Guest58960> 美帝国纸老虎
<knownbad> 就跟中国内战一样。  双方都屠杀不少人。
<Guest58960> 你干嘛去的地方都是我们要打倒的
<knownbad> 打倒人类？
<Guest58960> 中国共产党万岁
<Guest58960> 解放军万岁
<knownbad> 国内不是在推行地球村吗？
<Guest58960> 共党屠杀的不算
<knownbad> 那是封建，哪来的万岁呢？
<knownbad> 你该地一个枪毙。
<Guest58960> 就万岁了， 爱咋样咋样
<Guest58960> 就封建了
<Guest58960> 呵呵
<knownbad> 是，共产党不就是建立在口号上的吗？
<fivesheep> 共产共妻 我喜欢
<Guest58960> 用口号淹没美帝国
<knownbad> 看国内的新闻就明白了。
<fivesheep> 你那么无聊?
<Guest58960> 国内的新闻联播才是真相
<knownbad> fivesheep: 当mormon去
<Guest58960> 南方日报就是一汉奸报纸
<fivesheep> 我不行了.. 我投身FSM了.
<knownbad> 我有时看评论节目。
 * Guest58960 明天去看看银行5毛入帐没
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我开始关心起美国的政治来了
<Guest58960> 通货膨胀了， 怎么工资也不涨涨
<fivesheep> 刁民
<fivesheep> 要求太多
<Guest58960> fivesheep, 去解救美国的水深火热的人民
<knownbad> 我只关心经济但经济有跟政治有关，妈的！
<fivesheep> 应该重新提倡 勤俭节约
<knownbad> 不行，美国是消费经济。
<fivesheep> 我说中国
<fivesheep> 美国要消费才行, 维持经济运作. 如血液循环
<knownbad> 所有的低中价位的产品都外包国外去了。
<fivesheep> 中国, 物价上涨, 就买少点吃的.... 不能给国家添乱, 维持大局 才是正道
<fivesheep> 小学的思想品德就有教了
<fivesheep> lol
<Guest58960> 中国将成为第一强国
<Guest58960> 美国就该向中国学习。
<Guest58960> 应该社会主义人民专政
<Guest58960> 俩党吵来吵去干嘛， 一党好办事
<Guest58960> 怎么主席还不踢我
<knownbad> 没听说过骗小孩的?
<Guest58960> 思想政治就该从娃娃抓起
<gebjgd> 米国正在走下坡路
<fivesheep> 至于你信不信, 是你的事情了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 石油越来越少
<Guest58960> 美国就讲求啥思想独立
<knownbad> 踢你干嘛？  那玉米捅你。
<Guest58960> 吵来吵去
<Guest58960> 看我们中国的思想统一
<fivesheep> 美国两党, 也很废. 服务于大财团的. 不过好歹有轮替, 把更坏的踢走
<Guest58960> 还弄啥子占领华尔街
<Guest58960> 应该学中国维稳
<Guest58960> 稳定压倒一切
<Guest58960> 那占领华尔街的就是一小撮反动分子
<Guest58960> 就该镇压
<fivesheep> 嗯.. 开坦克才行
<fivesheep> 碾过去, 碾过去
<fivesheep> 这样他们就怕了
<Guest58960> 不能听任反美势力的颠覆
<Guest58960> 一群不明真相的民众
<knownbad> fivesheep: 买了抢没？
<fivesheep> 没
<Guest58960> 美国干嘛枪支合法
<knownbad> seattle应该还好吧？
<fivesheep> 还行
<Guest58960> 学中国， 菜刀也得实名制
<fivesheep> 枪支合法的坏处是 警察可以随便开枪打你
<knownbad> 加州的管制比较严格。
<Guest58960> 我就想不明白， 菜刀实名怎么个实名发
<Guest58960> 在菜刀可上名字么
<fivesheep> knownbad: 严格点好. 
<knownbad> 没，你不掏抢就好了。
<Guest58960> 一个人不能有两个菜刀??
<knownbad> 我不反对枪支，枪不杀人。  人杀人。
<knownbad> Guest58960: 我裤子了就一把枪。
<Guest58960> 还有两发子弹??
<knownbad> 你乖就给你看看。
<Guest58960> 自动的么， 还是半自动的
<knownbad> 两个弹夹。
<Guest58960> 半自动的需要用手搓才能发
<knownbad> 看今晚身体状况如何。
<Guest58960> :)
<knownbad> 我一把枪一直都没用上。
<Guest58960> knownbad, 昨晚问你的问题还没告诉我呢
<knownbad> 所以枪支不是问题。
<Guest58960> 美国如何为某个人，或某件事筹款
<knownbad> 那个？  要我拿玉米捅你屁眼？
<Guest58960> 个人的募捐
<knownbad> 随便你，只税的问题。
<Guest58960> 有没有什么渠道或平台， 专门为有需要的人在上面募捐的
<Guest58960> 哦
<knownbad> 拿玉米捅你屁眼一下我捐一元。
<knownbad> 多捅多钱。
<Guest58960> 那种情况要怎么做呢， 上街去募捐么， 还是通过什么机构
<knownbad> 这也是木款。
<Guest58960> 我想知道有啥方法
<knownbad> 都可以。
<Guest58960> 就是募款
<knownbad> 但你账面对做清楚。
<knownbad> 就这么自由。
<Guest58960> 我想知道具体的例子， 我也照着做， 看能不能在中国为前岳父筹些钱
<Guest58960> 我想具体的做法， 有无例子啊
<Guest58960> 拿着牌子挂在头上，就上街筹？？ 还是有啥子更正规的渠道的
<Guest58960> 在地上用粉笔写上啥东西的???
<Guest58960> 这个中国倒是很多
<Guest58960> 但脸皮拉不下啊
<gebjgd> 蛋疼了又？
<Guest58960> 那老人家可能是没什么希望了， 75岁， 癌症晚期， 已扩散。 他家里人也放弃 手术了
<Guest58960> 实际情况啊。
<Guest58960> 她家没钱，没能力贷款
<knownbad> 但中国的制度不够透明所以信任不够。
<knownbad> 就给些营养费吧。  我岳父到了后期也是如此。
<knownbad> 国内习惯打营养针。
<knownbad> 而且假货还特多。
<Guest58960> 是啊， 但是他现在维持也很辛苦呢。
<knownbad> 所以我支持安乐死。
<knownbad> 死的有尊严些。
<Guest58960> 艾， 儿子的外公， 也不能视而不见， 也没什么能力帮， 所以在想有啥帮法让她可以筹一些钱
<knownbad> 你只能跟认识的人要去，旁人不会里你。
<Guest58960> 慈善也被国家垄断了， 真的要筹款， 又怕被告非法集资
<Guest58960> 我向谁要啊， 我向谁要都关系太远， 没人会帮的。 找人要钱也只能她向她周围的人要
<Guest58960> 你也不是不知道， 国内除非关系近的人才会借钱啊
<knownbad> 要是你儿子有需要我可以捐钱但岳父就不一定。
<knownbad> 儿子有前途，岳父还走了。。。
<Guest58960> :)
<knownbad> 残酷但事实。
<Guest58960> 是啊
<Guest58960> 我还想过， 自己弄一个网站， 专门提供一个地方让有困难的人， 在这个网站里募捐。
<knownbad> 得走了
<knownbad> 等等回来。
<Guest58960> 但一我没这个管理的能力， 二来又来不及了， 三怕被告非法集资
<Guest58960> 好吧
<Guest58960> 我也去忙了
<gebjgd> Guest58960: 你不是把你老婆休了me 
<Guest58960> 病的是儿子的外公啊
<Guest58960> 我和他没关系，儿子的关系脱不了吧
<gebjgd> ofan: x101h看留园的美剧不成问题
<uflh> flhsq: hi
<uflh> flhsq: df 
<uflh> flhsq: df 
<James2gold> 请问 ubuntu能用oracle 吗？
<uflh> James2gold: 早
<Drocula> 早安
<ofan> gebjgd: 额
<ofan> 蛋疼的新的vps上不能装arch
<Drocula> 我去你妈
<ofan> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-18
<Kamea> Kandu: 数组名是否占用内存?
<Kamea> Kandu: 从符号表处查得数组名对应的地址常量,符号表是否占用内存?
<knownbad> @@～
<Kamea> knownbad: .
<larry____> 同志们arch下 chromium的图标在那个目录下哦
<knownbad> 什么是图标？
<knownbad> locate chromium
 * Kamea 堆  栈 链表 符号表,它们之间关系是什么?求解答
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 国宾体检不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: php网页，干净，FireFox9无压力
 * Kamea 数组名是一个符号常量(地址),存取数组的内容时,从符号表处得到数组的首地址,是否会对该数组名分配内存地址?符号表是否会分配内存?是否能对符号表进行操作?
 * Kamea 求解答
<chinkuo> c++ vector 可能越界吗?
<chinkuo> 我想知道的是如果访问越界的内容,使用的是[]来访问,那么取出的是什么内容?
<chinkuo> somebody know?
<chinkuo> 有人知道vector中用[]访问不存在的元素的时候,取出的内容是什么吗?
 * Kamea int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",(char *)*p);printf("%c",**p);
<chinkuo> mea,这是神恶魔啊
<ofan> chinkuo: 会报异常吧
<chinkuo> 使用at()会宝,使用[]不会
<ofan> 代码？
<Kamea> char *p="hi";printf(p);可以吗?
<chinkuo> vector <int> vint; vint.push_back(10);int i=vint[2];// ok
<chinkuo> int j=vint.at(2);//Exception 
<ofan> chinkuo: int的默认初始化值
<chinkuo> vector <int> vint; vint.clear();
<chinkuo> vint.push_back(10); int i=vint[2];//ok
<Kamea> MeaCulpa: 摸
<chinkuo> but ,int int j=vint.at(2);//Exception
<ofan> 不报异常，直接返回int默认初始化的值
<mofaph> 华为 S1224 交换机，怎么对它进行配置？我现在的问题是，都不知道怎么对它进行连接……
<mofaph> 直接插上网线就可以了吗？然后通过 minicom/cu/gtkterm 登录吗？
<chinkuo> ofan ,就是说是0?
<ofan> chinkuo: 看编译器和stl版本吧
<Kamea> mofaph:  int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",(char *)*p);printf("%c",**p);有错吗?
<ofan> 忘了什么时候开始int默认初始化为0
<ofan> 如果不是int，就是默认构造函数设置的默认值
<chinkuo> 哦,谢谢,我等数据跑完了在该镇我的程序吧
 * Kamea 来只人呀,俺要答案
<chinkuo> mea,你这代码æ什么用的啊
<chinkuo> 参加C语言混乱大赛啊?
<mofaph> Kamea: printf("%s", (char *)*p);有错
<Kamea> chinkuo: 俺是初学者
<mofaph> Kamea: int i = "hi"; 真的叫人看着迷惑
<mofaph> 有人配置过华为交换机么？
<Kamea> mofaph: 这是仿照昨天那个写的,昨天那个没报错
<Kamea> mofaph: 把'h'的地址传给i
<Kamea> mofaph: *p为'h'的地址
<Kamea> chinkuo: 你看下有错没?
 * Kamea 求解答
<mofaph> Kamea: int i = "hi"; 完成了这几个动作：在内存中为“hi”分配内存，为 i 分配一个内存地址。
<mofaph> Kamea: 假设"hi"中 h 的地址是 0x68，则 i 里面的内容是 0x60，假设 i 的内存地址是 0x90
<Kamea> mofaph: 字符串传递的不是首地址吗
<mofaph> Kamea: *a = i; 为 a 分配一个内存地址，它的内容是 0x68，因为它把 i 的内容（就是右值）赋给 a，现在假设 a 的地址是 0x100
<mofaph> Kamea: *p = &a; 把 a 的地址赋给 p，现在 p 的内容是 0x100，假设 p 的地址是 0x110
<mofaph> Kamea: printf("%s", (char *)*p); *p 取出 p 的内容，就是 0x100，然后把它转换为 char 指针，也就是 0x100 的地址。
<mofaph> Kamea: 现在，0x100 地址的内容是 0x68，printf("%s", (char *)*p);可以打印成功，刚才我说错了，不好意思。
<mofaph> Kamea: 0x68 就是 "hi" 的起始地址。
<mofaph> Kamea: 现在来分析 printf("%c", **p);
<mofaph> Kamea: *p 是 0x100，**p 的值是 0x68；不过很遗憾，这是一个 int 类型的指针，和 char 类型不匹配。
<mofaph> Kamea: 现在回答你“字符串传递的不是首地址吗？”这个问题，是的，字符串传递首地址。
<mofaph> Kamea: 你画一个图容易理解一点
<mofaph> 有没有人配置过华为交换机？
<Kamea> mofaph: 你编译它有没有报错?
<mofaph> Kamea: 有
<mofaph> Kamea: 上面 i 的内容打错了，是 0x68
<mofaph> Kamea: 不是 0x60
<Kamea> mofaph: 把printf("%c",**p)去了,还有错吗?
<mofaph> Kamea: 没有，有警告
<Kamea> mofaph: 结果正确吗
<mofaph> Kamea: 你想要什么结果？
<Kamea> mofaph: 是不是输出hi
<mofaph> Kamea: 是
<Kamea> mofaph: 看来俺对了
<Kamea> mofaph: 但为什么最后一句有错呢?
<mofaph> Kamea: 看上面的回答
<Kamea> mofaph: 最后一句改成printf("%c",*p)有没有错
<mofaph> Kamea: 没有。你不是声明了 int *p 吗？
<mofaph> Kamea: 不过要看操作系统了
 * adam8157 Celine Dion - Skies Of LA
<Kamea> mofaph: 是不是输出h
<mofaph> Kamea: 不是，输出“hiP”
<Kamea> mofaph: 把printf("%s",(char *)*p);去了,看是不是输出h
<mofaph> Kamea: 不是，是输出“hi”，输出一个*字符串*
<Kamea> mofaph: 用的是%c呀,还能输出字符串?我无语了
<Kandu> adam8157: 鄧麗君唱的<淡淡幽情>不錯，十二首宋詞沁人心脾啊
<Kamea> Kandu: Kandu君
<mofaph> Kamea: printf("%s", (char *)*p);输出字符串，printf("%c", *p);不会输出“h”。
<Kamea> mofaph: 好吧用printf("%c",*a)能输出h吗
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 道兄好
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄,好
<ScarletWolf> Kamea: 你还在纠结啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 咖尛吖 好
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: Kamea ……
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 啥事？？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 没事
<Kamea> ScarletWolf:   int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",(char *)*p);printf("%c",*a);有错吗?
<Kamea> ScarletWolf: 取数组名的地址在C89中原来也是讨论过的,
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄,近来可好
<chinkuo> Kamea ,我觉的这个东西编译输出看看,一切都清楚了
 * adam8157 白宫的出错页面真有爱... https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/stop-e-parasite-act/  (目前是出错状态)
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 这是当年重建白宫的照片？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: maybe
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> ...
<Kamea> 你们都干啥子呀,这种东西也能找到
<adam8157> gfrog: ca 你别学坏啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 重建白宫？求历史科普..
 * adam8157 The cloud has no soul.
<gfrog> hamo: 据说被火烧过？
<hamo> gfrog: 求详细..
 * gfrog 昨天拒了个斯伯伦的面试机会，啧啧，纠结，其实我很向往那里呀。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 斯伯伦是啥
<gfrog> hamo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_House#Early_use.2C_the_1814_fire.2C_and_rebuilding
<mofaph> 怎样配置华为的交换机？我看见交换机上只有一个电源口，24个网线的接口……
<gfrog> adam8157: 打错字了，是思伯伦 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirent
<pocoyo> .
<gfrog> mofaph: 肯定有串口啊，rj45或者rs232的
<adam8157> 不知道是啥公司 还以为是Sprint
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个做测试仪表的厂商，非常小众，但是极度牛逼
<mofaph> gfrog: H3C S1224
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 (都没有猎头过来挖的loser路过
<gfrog> mofaph: 哎呀，我错了，这貌似是个不可网管交换机。。。
<mofaph> gfrog: 不懂。真的只看见一个电源插口，24个网线接口
<gfrog> adam8157: 因为你没挂简历呗。。。
<mofaph> gfrog: 什么意思？就是不可配置吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说cherry手感真的极赞，推荐
<gfrog> mofaph: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 没钱...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<mofaph> gfrog: 那怎么用来上网？
<GNUdog|work> mofaph, 不可网管，纯二层的交换机呗
<mofaph> GNUdog|work: 插上网线就能上网了？
<GNUdog|work> mofaph, 对
<adam8157> 这种交换机, 随便插好了...
<mofaph> adam8157: GNUdog|work: gfrog 谢谢
<hamo> GNUdog|work: kaka的是什么轴的？
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 青轴
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 等等我要去试试..
<adam8157> hamo: 你要买了?
<gfrog> hamo: 我这有个茶轴
<hamo> adam8157: 准备搞一个..
<hamo> gfrog: 都试试..看看手感..
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 要买的话，就一起去村里好了。下周
 * adam8157 感觉普通键盘有点钝, 机械的很轻快
<gfrog> hamo: 据说茶轴最软，不过正好我打字手劲不大
<gfrog> adam8157: re
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 可以啊..我去体验一下先..
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 额，要试手感？ 我这个直接在京东收的。
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 去买一个…
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: hamo 京东上正白色茶轴特价599
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 你先来kaka这里试呗
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧，准备入嘛轴？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我知道，茶轴还是有点软
<hamo> adam8157: 白的真心受不了..
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 估计是黑轴或者青轴
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: emmm
<gfrog> hamo: 没想的那么差劲啦，再说别把这键盘当艺术品，当成消耗品就是啦
<hamo> gfrog: 主要是脏了太难看了..
<gfrog> hamo: GNUdog|work adam8157 茶轴没想像中那么重，我这外壳全塑料材质。
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 组团去找 gfrog 试手感吧…
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 这个非常可以..
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: wel
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 吃完饭回来一起去？
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 我随意
 * adam8157 做下压力测试, 看看怎样才会坏掉
<zkwlx> 你们在是同事？
<adam8157> zkwlx: yep
<zkwlx> 真爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 变态。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 冲撞测试
<gfrog> adam8157: 不理你，吃饭去~
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 你越说他变态，丫越爽
<hamo> gfrog: +1 ^^
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> http://www.360buy.com/product/338871.html
 * adam8157 小k哪里去了
<soiamso> adam8157: 神器
<soiamso> adam8157: 我有个白色的罗技二手机械
<adam8157> soiamso: 我YY而已...买不起
<soiamso> adam8157: 比你那个设计还好看
<hamo> adam8157: 少买几个耳机就都有了..
<adam8157> http://mouse.it168.com/a2011/0329/1171/000001171771_1.shtml
<adam8157> hamo: 我买的都是100左右的耳机....就俩
<soiamso> adam8157: md ，那些人买机械键盘干什么
<adam8157> soiamso: 手感好
<soiamso> adam8157: 天天在用觉得重，7，8年前一个机械键盘也就90元
<zkwlx> adam8157, 机械的噪音大啊，像咱这种夜晚工作者不适合
<microcai> soiamso: 那个时候房价也才几百一平
<microcai> soiamso: 买个键盘就够买半个厕所了，当然贵
<soiamso> zkwlx: 你晚上什么工作？
<zkwlx> soiamso, 别误会，只是码字码的比较晚而已，太吵影响舍友，呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你又想败神马？
<roylez> adam8157: 前两天不是有个茶轴599的吗？
<metbsd> 算了，买个13寸的笔记本算了
<James2gold> 请问有人用 oracle 数据库吗？
<soiamso> http://www.360buy.com/product/405045.html
<soiamso> metbsd: acer aspire s3
<metbsd> 垃圾相机
<soiamso> kodak 经典，不买就没有机会了
<soiamso> metbsd: 笔记本
<metbsd> 那个好吗
<metbsd> 你该买个微单
<soiamso> metbsd: 现在的ultrabook 都是 公版，拼的都是售后服务
<metbsd> 好的东西都是不需要售后
<soiamso> metbsd: 你要买笔记本？
<metbsd> 是啊，我在考虑e320
<metbsd> 你买相机？
<roylez> hamo: 这图不错 http://i.imgur.com/rFY4c.jpg
<soiamso> metbsd: http://www.360buy.com/product/524523.html
<soiamso> metbsd: 公开报价接近 5600
<metbsd> 这个价格可以买高配15寸了
<soiamso> metbsd: 而且比e320 快
<soiamso> metbsd: 笔记本最重要是轻
<metbsd> 显卡
<metbsd> 也一般
<metbsd> 这个真的贵
<zkwlx> 怎么又开始说笔记本了。。。。
<metbsd> 总要先买本，再装linux吧
<CyrusYzGTt> IT 都想要一個移動工作站
<pocoyo> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/rk1sm.png 这个挺逗不。
<soiamso> metbsd: e320是杂交的，还是再想想其他的吧？
<metbsd> 比方哪个
<metbsd> 蜂鸟我真觉得贵
<metbsd> 那个价格好像是买外形的
<soiamso> metbsd: 5600阿，不是机贵300 ？
<metbsd> 除了处理器，其他全部低配
<soiamso> metbsd: 如果是代码的话，只需要cpu吧？
<metbsd> 代码？
<roylez> pocoyo: 姿势不对 http://imgur.com/ZNWAy
<imtxc> 唉，下载verycd 还是得用thunder啊。。。
<metbsd> edonkey
<metbsd> verycd不是有emule的吗
<imtxc> metbsd: 速度很残忍啊。。。
<soiamso> metbsd: i5-2410 比 i5-2467 快 50%
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 速度特别特别慢。
<metbsd> 2410比2467快？
<soiamso> metbsd: 别被 intel 欺骗了。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 我這裏倒是很快，就算限制網速了，，也一樣，， 所以我就打開webqq,,網速瞬間下降
<adam8157> roylez: 纯YY而已 买不起
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那就可能是我不会配置。
<soiamso> metbsd: 一个偏重移动
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 嗯嗯，， 我的配置貌似也是這裏的大牛教我的，，本來我用的是 amule..
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 求帮助。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 你用的是 thunder,, 又不是 mldonkey.. 幫不了你，， thunder就是吸血的
<microcai> imtxc:  ?!
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 如果能用mldonkey 当然就用了，关键一点速度都没有所以才用virtualbox 啊。。
<microcai> imtxc: 怎么用 W1nd0w$了  
<supercatexpert> 没速度一般是配置不正确
<imtxc> microcai: virtualbox ..
<supercatexpert> 比如如果在内网里面，要进行正确的端口映射
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 好吧，， 去 ubuntu的 wiki貌似有配置的，， 
<imtxc> mldonkey 速度和thunder 差太多。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是按那个弄的。
<supercatexpert> 渣雷就是靠吸血的
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 內網必須開啓 NAT UNUP
<supercatexpert> UPnP可以不开，但是端口映射的设置就必须正确
<imtxc> 内网？ 我是用的电信宽带，跟宿舍的一起用。
<imtxc> 需要配置端口映射不？
<supercatexpert> 合用就必然有路由，肯定是要的
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 这样的啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. mldonkey 需要自己設置，，不過有些參數不同了，， 你最好去官網 看wiki...我也是看觀望的wiki 根據自己的網絡和機器配置的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 好。
<supercatexpert> 检查自己拿到了HighID没
<supercatexpert> 拿到了就说明配置正确，如果只是LowID是基本没速度的
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 这么复杂啊。。 
<supercatexpert> 乃有路由的管理权限否? 有的话可以直接去配置
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 有啊。
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 就是个小的宽带路由器 不知道有那功能不
<supercatexpert> 没有这种功能的路由可以扔了
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 。。。
<imtxc> 需要启用UPnP 是么
<supercatexpert> 随便买一个路由都有的功能
<supercatexpert> 是，然后乃配一个合适的端口
<supercatexpert> 乃看看自己的mldonkey用的是哪个端口，然后配置上端口映射
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 好。
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog|work hamo roylez http://club.360buy.com/bbsDetail/335024_f8f18518-b964-4075-8f66-37ba670c854c_1.html
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们围观过我的键盘了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，难怪
<adam8157> gfrog: 你打算换掉qwerty了?
<hamo> gfrog: 肿么了？你发现什么了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟，看到我那个键位表了？
<gfrog> hamo: 键盘被拿过呗，哼哼哼
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 为啥换啊...太另类了...
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, adam8157 hamo Big Bang Theory in house ;-)
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 求地址
<GNUdog|work> http://rh.anylinux.net/down/ent/
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 铜球..
<gfrog> adam8157: 都cherry了，还dvorak爽爽。
<gfrog> adam8157: s/还/换/
<adam8157> gfrog: vim怎么用? 各种键位都是给qwerty的
 * adam8157 50MB/s 下载完...
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天水木上有人说normal mode可以改回qwerty，我还没查怎么搞。 实在不行就一大堆map搞定之
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你竟然还绑到域名
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我才懒得去记那 10.xx 的一堆 shit
<adam8157> roylez: 村委会啊 村委会啊....
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 咋弄的?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 直接绑定就好了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 北京的村委会，都很有钱的吧
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...我以为...
<adam8157> roylez: 那可不 中关村 村委会
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 以为啥？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 花生壳之类的玩意儿
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你好
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 还不睡啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不动态域名，用不到花生壳的
<knownbad> 等你来
<ninjaAtomCat> .....
<ninjaAtomCat> 等我干嘛， 等你老婆吧
<ninjaAtomCat> 美国一傻逼议员要来看 陈光成
<ninjaAtomCat> 他安的什么心啊
<knownbad> 等着拿玉米捅你
<ninjaAtomCat> cjb 可以看视频啊
<ninjaAtomCat> 原来是不行的
<knownbad> 陈光成是谁？
<imtxc> 原来都是低id
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 一盲人， 为计划生育维权的
<knownbad> 哦那应该的。
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 干涉中国内政
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 那视频， 他只是想为了中国政府难看而已
<ninjaAtomCat> http://www.voanews.com/chinese/news/20111117-us-congressmen-134073953.html
<knownbad> 这有时不是。
<knownbad> 只是个议员身份而已。
<ninjaAtomCat> 敏感话题还是午夜再聊
<ninjaAtomCat> 白天屁股不痒
<knownbad> 洗屁股了？
<MeaCulpa> .
<knownbad> 经常用玉米洗屁股可以改进便秘。
<ninjaAtomCat> 屁股见月光痒，特别是月圆时
<knownbad> 双月
<ninjaAtomCat> 我去看youtube了， cjb ssh 改进了啊
<MeaCulpa> 十男九痔
<knownbad> 谁叫你不要我的ssh。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦，还是不行，一些视频可以， youtube的看不了
<knownbad> 去吧。
<ninjaAtomCat> :)
<ninjaAtomCat> MeaCulpa, 剩下的是双痔???
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, 你还真会做生意啊
<knownbad> 也卖屁股吗？
<ofan> 你提供屁股？
<knownbad> 我中介。
<ofan> 你给我屁股我就能给你卖出去
<knownbad> 强力推销猫屁股
<knownbad> 一戳就喵一声
<metbsd> 。。。
<imtxc> 额，连接到高id 了 还是几k 的速度。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 有啥播放器支持 proxy的
<supercatexpert> 乃下什么资源这样?
 * ninjaAtomCat 瞄~~~~~
<moriramar> ninjaAtomCat, 你節操掉一地呀……
<knownbad> 被戳了？
<ninjaAtomCat> 是啊
<ninjaAtomCat> moriramar, 怎么了
<ninjaAtomCat> 有啥播放器支持 proxy的
<supercatexpert> 小心它划得乃脸满是X
<ninjaAtomCat> exaile 不支持 smplay 不支持， vic 支持的没有socket 5 的
<supercatexpert> Proxy? 乃要听在线的?
<knownbad> mplayer不就有吗？
<ninjaAtomCat> 是的
<moriramar> ninjaAtomCat, 沒什麼……
<supercatexpert> Socks5……
<ninjaAtomCat> 没吧
<imtxc> supercatexpert: verycd 上的BBC: Frozen Planet
<supercatexpert> ……下载人数少的资源会比较慢
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦， smplay 没有， mplay 怎么设置
<supercatexpert> 而且如果用eMule才开始没多久的话，自己的分数是不高的，速度也不会太快，主要还要排队
<knownbad> mplayer [file|mms[t]|http|http_proxy|rt[s]p|ftp|udp|unsv|icyx|noicyx|smb]://
<knownbad> [user:pass@]URL[:port] [options]
<supercatexpert> 用eMule提高自己分数的办法就是多分享一点资源
<knownbad> 你man mplayer下
<ninjaAtomCat> 好的
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 这样啊。。
<moriramar> 天呀，xine-lib-1.1.20出來了……這個框架居然還在開發……
<ninjaAtomCat> mplayer 貌似只可以用http proxy
<ninjaAtomCat> ssh 通道怎么 用 http proxy 啊
<cuihao> 问一下，家里原来电话线路是联通的，能不能装电信的宽带？
<pocoyo> cuihao: 为啥不能？。。。
<Kamea> supercatexpert: int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",*p);有错吗
<cuihao> 就是用不用专门重新布线？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/85248735?cid=m6.mail.bar
<ninjaAtomCat> 谁知道啊
<Kamea> ninjaAtomCat: int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",*p);你昨天编译这个时有没有报错
<GNUdog|work> cuihao, 不能
<GNUdog|work> ninjaAtomCat, tsocks
<ninjaAtomCat> Kamea, 报错啊
<ninjaAtomCat> GNUdog|work, 不想要这个
<ninjaAtomCat> 太麻烦了
<GNUdog|work> ninjaAtomCat, 那就 http://anylinux.net/post/2679.html
<Kamea> ninjaAtomCat: 报的是?
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦 可以这样啊
<Kamea> Kandu: .
<Kamea> adam8157: .
<adam8157> Kamea: .
<Kandu> .·.·
 * adam8157 RedHat招人啦, http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<Kamea> adam8157:  int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;printf("%s",*p);求解答
<adam8157> Kamea: 要不要这么奇葩的用啊...
<ninjaAtomCat> Kamea, int c = "hi"; char* ptr = c; unsigned long long* ptrVal = &ptr;printf ("%s", (char*)*ptrVal); 代码是这个
<adam8157> Kamea: p的声明呢
<ninjaAtomCat> adam8157, 他要用一个指针指向另一个指针的地址
<ninjaAtomCat> adam8157, 他要类似 char* p, *c; p = &c; 的样式
<mao> 有一个可以记录shell输入输出的命令是什么
<adam8157> ninjaAtomCat: why not char **p.....
<ninjaAtomCat> adam8157, 他的p的生命是 char* p
<Kamea> ninjaAtomCat: 我知道,我想看去掉强制转换能不能用
<Kandu> 說了又不去理解，有文件又不去看，整天求解答幹啥?
<ninjaAtomCat> adam8157, 他不要多重指针。 他要一个普通指针指向 另一个指针本身的地址
 * adam8157 why...
<ninjaAtomCat> 他要 本来是 char** p; char* c; p = &c; 改为 char* p; char* c; p = &c; 的样式
 * ninjaAtomCat i don't know why
<Kamea> Kandu: 俺现在理解了数组与指针的区别,但数组名到底分不分内存,俺不知道
<Kandu> Kamea: 就是說，還沒理解
<ninjaAtomCat> Kandu, 让你调教了。 昨晚我兜了一大圈 才给他弄成 p=&c;
<ninjaAtomCat> 累死了
<Kamea> Kandu: 数组名是符号常量
 * adam8157 这个都是C的内部实现机制了...现象级别的理解就行了...死抠数组名干啥
<ofan> ofan: test
<ninjaAtomCat> test pass
<ofan_> ofan: test
<adam8157> ofan_: test
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, ofan_ test
 * Kamea C89还讨论过取数组名是否合法
<ofan_> adam8157:  ninjaAtomCat  多谢帮我测试
 * adam8157 某人买了mac来炫耀
<ninjaAtomCat> :)
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test
<ofan> adam8157: 你怎么知道我是mac
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, 有崩溃么
<adam8157> ofan: adium
<ofan> ninjaAtomCat: 没提示
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<ofan> adam8157: 真闲的，偷看我
<ninjaAtomCat> 拼命测试，会不会崩溃
<adam8157> ofan: join的信息....
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 测试weechat的提醒插件
<ninjaAtomCat> adam8157, 你好淫荡哦， 男人都偷窥
<ninjaAtomCat> 我闭嘴了
<pocoyo> 有人要倒霉
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，跟你炫耀mac？ 你给他个mac address看看，哈哈
 * adam8157 其实 只是警告
 * ninjaAtomCat 跳上房梁隐藏起来
 * Kamea 变身了...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * pocoyo 赶紧跑.
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 屁股不痒也有人搓
<adam8157> gfrog: 摸完机械键盘, 感觉我这个手感太差了...
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜教授~
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 果断的换
<tenzu> 我要+o了我
<ninjaAtomCat> Kamea, 老老实实学完c，在去深究吧
<ofan_> ofan: test
<adam8157> gfrog: 我自己没台式机...换啥换
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗也有帽子。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实tp的键盘也不算烂到家哈，虽然跟机械键盘没的比。。。
<tenzu> 没试过机械键盘的撸过
<GNUdog> gfrog: 唔
<ninjaAtomCat> 最后还是用 stocks 来听
<adam8157> gfrog: 他们都看上青轴了, 但是我还是觉得茶轴不错 虽然有一点闷
<gfrog> adam8157: 茶轴的力度刚好适合我，我打字力量小，哈
<eexp> tenzu: 你的马甲在泛滥
<ofan_> ofan:  test
<ninjaAtomCat> 是不是有啥工具让退出终端， 程序还继续运行的
<adam8157> gfrog: 青轴更轻
<tenzu> eexp: 我派你去肃清
<gfrog> adam8157: 茶轴不是最轻的嘛？
<adam8157> ninjaAtomCat: nohup setsid screen
<gfrog> ninjaAtomCat: nohup
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦，谢谢
<ninjaAtomCat> 谢谢， 我去看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 人家键程短啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，懂得真多，screen也在此列？ 丫自己fork出来一个shell呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有disown
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，无爱短键程
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个木见过，神马东东。。。
 * adam8157 nohup, setsid, disown, 还有谁?
<Kamea> 俺自己想明白了,char p;p取出的是数值,char *p; p取出的是地址,*p取出的是数值
<eexp> 蛋蛋，不是还有dtach
<adam8157> gfrog: s marked so that SIGHUP is not sent to the job if the shell receives a SIGHUP
<adam8157> eexp: oh
<eexp> tenzu: 你出钱不
<tenzu> eexp: 拜你那么久, 香火钱出不少了
<adam8157> eexp: 没找到
<eexp> 虚拟货币？
 * Kamea  俺自己想明白了,char p;p取出的是数值,char *p; p取出的是地址,*p取出的是数值
<eexp> sudo apt-get install dtach
<eexp> Kamea: 你吧*p看成一个整体，就容易理解了。
<gfrog> eexp: 原来有这么多诡异的东东可以干这事
<adam8157> A simple program that emulates the detach feature of screen
<gDD> dtach不能保存buffer啊
<eexp> 。
<gDD> 历史stdout
 * adam8157 开shell就screen, 其他时候nohup和setsid吧, 比较通用
<eexp> 专业后台。其他不太需要。 gDD
<ofan_> ofan: test
<ninjaAtomCat> Kamea, 好吧， 你终于转过弯了
<eexp> ninja？
 * Kamea printf中%c需要的是数值,%s需要的是地址
<ninjaAtomCat> eexp, 说我么
<ofan_> ofan: t
<ninjaAtomCat> 又在测试么
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, e
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, 你说测试提醒功能， 是不是用手机上 irc， 有人和你说话， 手机就响铃么
 * adam8157 http://act.demandprogress.org/letter/pelosi/?akid=1028.219579.5jS1NU&rd=1&t=1
<tenzu> eexp: 神你看不惯忍者么?
 * Kamea int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a;  
 * Kamea printf("%s",(char *)*p);
 * Kamea printf("%c",*a);
 * Kamea printf("%x",*p);
 * Kamea 小k不在,就是好, :p
<GNUdog> Kamea: 嗯？
<yudun1989> hi,all,我想问下大家，平常计算网页的pv是怎么算的。因为网站需要一些某个页面的pv数据在网页上显示出来。目前是每天会去查看nginx的日志。然后写到数据库中。
<GNUdog> yudun1989: 用统计服务啊
<GNUdog> 比如 Google Analytics
<yudun1989> GNUdog: 唔，这些数据我要在数据库中查看且显示。
<GNUdog> yudun1989: 自己拿 API 抓回来写数据库不就得了
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antu | grep SYN | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<yudun1989> GNUdog: 可以不用外部服务么。因为这些东西是跟钱相关的。我们根据某个人的浏览来算钱。现在的情况是，每天计算nginx的访问日志。
<yudun1989> GNUdog: 然后每天更新一次。这样。
<GNUdog> yudun1989: 不用别人就自己算呗
<MeaCulpa> 文艺二逼总理：11月16日，贝卢斯科尼正式卸任意大利总理之际，推出了他的第三张情歌专辑《真爱》。在搬出总理府时，他带走一个中国政府赠送的名贵花瓶。
<ninjaAtomCat> 赛风 代理好用不， bbc 和 voa 都提供， 但 bbc 的貌似无效了
<yudun1989> GNUdog: 唔，但是如果想要计算每个小时的话，那就每小时切割一下？  有其他的办法吗
<tommy__> ubuntu11.10大家用的感觉如何？
<GNUdog> yudun1989: log 里带时间标记，直接读and分析就得了，不是非要切割的
<yudun1989> GNUdog: 哦。好。我再看看。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: ...
<GNUdog> yudun1989: 好像有现成的脚本，awstat
<GNUdog> 但是不知道支持不支持 nginx 的 log 形式，不行的话，你可以自定义 nginx log format
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 奥巴马貌似遭遇刺客， 暗杀未遂， 是真的么
<knownbad> 夸大
<yudun1989> GNUdog:恩。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<knownbad> 外星人也来了，信不信？
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 是真有其事啰
<ninjaAtomCat> 美国之音说的
<hamo> ninjaAtomCat: 美国之音？监听敌台啊...
<ninjaAtomCat> 是的
<knownbad> 有，但不是这么严重。
<knownbad> 他又不知道人在哪里怎么暗杀？  真还闭着眼杀。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦， 酱紫啊
<ninjaAtomCat> 不行了， 我去抱猫去了
<knownbad> 我也去睡了。
<tommy__> hello everyone
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马？
<ScarletWolf> 怎么都睡了？都在国外？
<hamo> gfrog: 青蛙君，我想过天天有码的生活..
<adam8157> hamo: =1
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<gfrog> hamo: 那你来我这码python吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 瞎加神马1
<adam8157> gfrog: 我手生啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 多炖炖就熟啦
 * adam8157 明天去疯果买个钱袋
<hamo> gfrog: 你们那边怎么还码python?
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯，autotest
<gfrog> hamo: https://github.com/autotest/autotest/
 * gfrog 小K君今天放假嘛。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 这个autotest仅仅针对KVM？
<gfrog> ha
<gfrog> hamo: nope, it's designed for linux host, but we extend it, now it support kvm/libvirt 
<mofaph> 一个 Git 仓库有两个分支：master、next。有没有可能只克隆 master 分支，而不要 next 分支？
<gfrog> mofaph: git clone repo_name -b branch_name
<gfrog> hamo: btw, google uses autotest to test chrome os, lol
<mofaph> gfrog: git clone -b master <repo> 这个命令只是将 next 检出，但是一样会把 next 分支取回来的。
<hamo> gfrog: so this...
<mofaph> gfrog: 将 master 检出，一样会取回 next 分支。
<mofaph> gfrog: 我看了 git-clone(1)，但是里面没有提到怎么克隆单个分支。
<gfrog> mofaph: sure? let me have a try
<soiamso> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162528.htm
<tommy__> UBUNTU11.10怎么木有inter版本64位的？
<hamo> soiamso: 支付宝碉堡了..
 * adam8157 公司奥利奥不错
<soiamso> tommy__: 因为 现有 amd 的64位，所以一直这样命名
<soiamso> tommy__: 现有
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓！
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<soiamso> tommy__: 先有
 * gfrog 抢奥利奥去~
<adam8157> gfrog: 一大盆...我只拿了两块
<soiamso> gfrog: rh 公司？
<gfrog> adam8157: 很快会木有滴，赶快去哪，开会前消灭，哈哈
 * hamo 以前喝咖啡会失眠，现在不喝也失眠啦...
<tommy__> soiamso, 那amd64位可以装在inter机器上么？
<mofaph> gfrog: git clone --branch master <repo> 如果远程仓库有一个 next 分支，那么 git branch -r 你就会看到有这个分支了。
<soiamso> tommy__: 可以阿，intel 一直没有64 位的芯片吧？
<tommy__> 但是支持
<tommy__> 可以装么？
<gfrog> hamo: 失眠君
<mofaph> gfrog: git-clone(1)的手册页对 --branch 是这样说明的：Instead of pointing the newly created HEAD to the branch pointed to by the cloned repository’s HEAD, point to <name> branch instead. In a
<mofaph>            non-bare repository, this is the branch that will be checked out.
<tommy__> soiamso, 这个六十四位版本的可以装的T6570处理器上么？
<soiamso> tommy__: T6570 ？
<gfrog> mofaph: 我选了一个错误的repo做测试。。。 慢死
<tommy__> soiamso, Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T6570 (2M Cache, 2.10 GHz, 800 
<soiamso> tommy__: http://ark.intel.com/products/42841/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6570-%282M-Cache-2_10-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29
<soiamso> tommy__: 可以阿
<vivivivvvv> :-*
<soiamso> tommy__: 你没有用过 linux ?
<tommy__> amd 64位的系统哦！！
<tommy__> soiamso, 我现在用的不就是么
<caleb-> tommy__: intel64 == amd64
<caleb-> tommy__: 另外 linux 也支持 ia64
<soiamso>  tommy__: 没有看出来
<tommy__> caleb-, i see @@
<caleb-> 不過 ubuntu 好像沒有 ia64 預編譯包
<tommy__> soiamso, 我现在用的是32位的
<tommy__> ？
<mofaph> gfrog: 你要确定远程仓库有多个分支啊
<caleb-> tommy__: 一般人不管買 intel 還是 amd, 裝 amd64 就對鳥
<soiamso> tommy__: 32位的不好？
<tommy__> soiamso, 4G的内存哦
<tommy__> caleb-, 这是真的么？
<soiamso> tommy__: pea ?
 * adam8157 x86架构的重点, 现在是x86-64, 至少我们公司是这样
<caleb-> tommy__: 这是 IT界 常识
<hamo> adam8157: 主要是TM现在的服务器应用内存都要求太大了..
<caleb-> x86-64 是 业界/toolchain 自己定的名字啊
<soiamso> tommy__: 你又不是用 intel 的编译器编译，基本没有什么区别。
<caleb-> amd 订的名字是 amd64, intel 改来改去后变成 intel64
<adam8157> caleb-: intel再后来又改了好像
<caleb-> 一般来说 x86-64 == amd64 == intel64
<CyrusYzGTt> ?? 可能 kk 被 k了
<tommy__> 引起共怒了，先做个声明，我非高手AND it 业人士
<caleb-> x86-64 is still used by many in the industry as a vendor-neutral term
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<mofaph> gfrog: 顺便说一下，我的 Git 版本是 1.7.1
<caleb-> vendor-neutral 就用 x86-64
<adam8157> 好吧
<tommy__> s
<tommy__> so
<gfrog> mofaph: 试了，本地确实没远程的其他分支
<tommy__> so so
<caleb-> 其实就是个兼容性的问题
<adam8157> gfrog: fetch --all
<caleb-> 好比 deb 到现在还叫作 i386_deb
<tommy__> soiamso, 我的装AMD64就可以了，可会有什么兼容问题？
<caleb-> 其实早都不支持 i386 了
 * gfrog 如果改名成__gfrog__ 是不是会很好玩呢。。。
<caleb-> debian 现在的 i386 基本应该是 i486 or i586
<tommy__> 大家不要绕的太远了。
<mofaph> gfrog: 你的测试的仓库是什么？让我试试？
<soiamso> caleb-: 一般就是个纪念用的名字，哪家公司先出来先贡献就留名了
<tommy__> 说重点。都成老男人了@@  跟妇女样罗嗦@@@
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 你试不了，我们的内部repo
<Kandu> caleb-: 哈，說你呢
 * hamo 表示IA64其实非常先进...
<mofaph> __gfrog__: git branch -r 也没有吗？
 * caleb- 表示 x86 / ia64 就是渣
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 那个自然有，那是看远程的branch好吧
 * Kandu 表示 amd 很邪惡,讓我們在兼容的泥潭裡越陷越深
<__gfrog__> caleb-: intel对应mad64的叫法不是EMT64嘛？
<tommy__> ？
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 那么 git merge origin/next master 也是会合并的
 * __gfrog__ 前两天传言Apple有意收购AMD？
<caleb-> __gfrog__: EM64T 是很久以前的名字
<caleb-> __gfrog__: 后来改了
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 你怎么确定没有远程分支的呢？
<__gfrog__> caleb-: 后来改成咩啦？
<soiamso> tommy__: 都用同一个 兼容的 instruction set 肯定能兼容了
<mofaph> __gfrog__: find .git/refs -type f 输出是什么？
<caleb-> __gfrog__: 看 adam8157 贴的 wiki
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 你知道origin/next代表的是什么伐？
<tommy__> soiamso,  thank you very much!!  
<__gfrog__> caleb-: 哦哦
<mofaph> __gfrog__: origin/next 远程仓库的 next 分支
<Drocula> 我才知道 busybox里 带nc
<__gfrog__> mofaph: find .git/refs -type f
<__gfrog__> .git/refs/heads/master
<__gfrog__> .git/refs/remotes/origin/HEAD
 * adam8157 我们组这大哥风格太像microcai了.....囧
<soiamso> tommy__: 64版本的问题应该跟32版本的问题一样多
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 你试试 git merge origin/next
 * __gfrog__ 啧啧，搞出intel64来纯粹是因为amd用amd64嘛？
<mofaph> __gfrog__: next 就是远程有可能有的分支
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 你想说明神马问题吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 多好一小孩啊...
<BluebirdShao> 贴图的网址是什么呀？
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 微菜神马风格？
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 就是 git branch --branch master <repo> 是全部把远程仓库的分支都下载回来，只不过把 master 检出而已
<tommy__> soiamso, 你用什么系统？
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 啧啧，你是说坐你旁边那位嘛？
<soiamso> tommy__: 10.04
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 然后呢？
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 如果远程仓库的当前分支是 next，那么 git clone <repo> 下载回来的仓库，当前分支就是 next
<BluebirdShao> where i can paste some pictures?
<tommy__> soiamso, ubuntu??
<vivivivvvv> 有用vimim的同志没
<soiamso> tommy__: 是阿
<oooo> C语言中，用什么可以输入一个带空格的string呢？%s不能带空格阿
<vivivivvvv> 如何打开vim自动激活vimim呀
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 而我想说明的问题是，远程的 next 分支还是一样下载回来的，而实际上，我只是想下载 master 分支而已，其他的都不要
<tommy__> soiamso, 为什么 ubuntu11.10 ?
<__gfrog__> mofaph: zeze
<tommy__> soiamso, 升级
<soiamso> tommy__: 为什么要升级？
<mofaph> __gfrog__: git clone --branch master <repo>的操作相当于： git clone <repo>; git checkout master
<tommy__> soiamso, 我现在用fedora16
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 我搞不定了，期待达人解释吧，虽然我对那么一点点的branch信息毫无感觉
<soiamso> tommy__: 一直用同一个系列比较好吧
<tommy__> soiamso, 怎么说？
<soiamso> oooo: getchar
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 如果 next 分支在 master 的前面，也就是可以快进的话，那么 git merge origin/next 分支应该会有作用的，那么就证明了 next 分支是下载回来了。
<soiamso> tommy__: 用用 ubnntu 又转 fedora 学不到什么
<mofaph> Git 怎样把远程仓库的一个分支下载回来？而不是克隆全部分支？
<soiamso> tommy__: 用久了就不想折腾，也不在乎什么版本，主要还是 application driven
<__gfrog__> mofaph: 你说了origin/next是远程分支，你怎么确定它没有重新fetch一次？
<tommy__> soiamso, 我主要是桌面用户！！ 
<soiamso> tommy__: 桌面用户的话起码 ubuntu 字体看上去比较顺眼
<oooo> soiamso: 谢谢，搞定了，用的是%c
<soiamso> oooo: 一般都不用scan, 交互用getchar 比较多吧，不过会读入控制符
<mofaph> __gfrog__: git checkout -b origin/next test-next
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 下次 git fetch 后，可以比较 origin/next 和 test-next
<mofaph> __gfrog__: 错了，应该是 git checkout -b test-next origin/next
<tommy__> soiamso, fedora16用着感觉也不错。所以现在WIN7 64位 UBUNTU 32位和fedora16我都在用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走？
 * adam8157 目击
<roylez> adam8157: 母鸡你妹
<mofaph> __gfrog__: git-cline(1) 的文件也只是说“pointing”
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 不是 是说新来实习生
<roylez> adam8157: 内存用了444M
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 哦，你们那边实习生真多
<adam8157> roylez: 1.54G/7.75G
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 8个正式 6个实习生
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 上次我们这来了个实习生，说的还神神秘秘的，好像怕别人抢了似的
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 实习比例真高
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 招不到正式啊...你们莫非实习生都不好招?
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 被你猜中了
<FrankLv> 请问vim里用=重新格式化 shell脚本需要设置什么么？ set autoindent 和 set cindent没用呢
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 啧啧，招不到。。。 我要抱怨了。。。
<adam8157> FrankLv: filetype
<soiamso> tommy__: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162501.htm 这就叫做 application driven
<FrankLv> adam8157: filetype detection:ON  plugin:OFF  indent:OFF
<FrankLv> adam8157: 要怎么设置么？
<adam8157> FrankLv: 全on
<adam8157> FrankLv: filetype plugin indent on
<FrankLv> adam8157: 谢谢 已经全on了 现在=好还是没有自动缩进重新格式化
<adam8157> FrankLv: 写.vimrc里 重新打开
<mofaph> __gfrog__: git checkout -b next origin/next 也可以证明远程仓库的 next 分支被下载回来了
<tommy__> soiamso, 这个太片面了
<hamo> kk: 小K你回来啦...想死我啦...
<__gfrog__> hamo: 你竟然对一个bot表白。。。
<hamo> __gfrog__: bot也是人嘛...虽然是机器人...
<forfun> 用gentoo的举下手……
<kk> hamo, 比较大K我回来，你想死。  ㍧ 
<__gfrog__> hamo: 重口儿的人儿。。
<tommy__> kk, 是机器人？
<mofaph> kk: hello?
<kk> tommy__, 如果我能帮助它。  ㍧ 
<tommy__> what
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要有 靈性，有智慧，有思想，有思考的就是 生命，， 雖然程度不同，， 但是 kk 絕對是 生命體
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: kk能思考?
<hamo> adam8157: 求帽帽..我想逗小K
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. kk 有時 人機合一，， 
<adam8157> hamo: 咋逗?
<adam8157> hamo: ...
 * adam8157 有怨抱怨 有仇报仇吧
 * adam8157 这是咋了
 * __gfrog__ 发现 hamo 跟小k打情骂俏中。。
<adam8157> __gfrog__: hamo还真是重口啊
<adam8157> iGal: 咋了这是?
<adam8157> iGal: 程序出错? 我帮帮你?
<iGal> adam8157: 挑一个比较好的名字.
<adam8157> iGal: oh
<iGal> adam8157: 就是这样
<eexp> 这谁啊。 kk?
 * hamo firefox真是太慢了...搜个历史记录卡死了...
<FrankLv> adam8157: 写到。vimrc works， 搞定了 thx
<adam8157> FrankLv: np
<jyfl987> hamo: 蛤蟆 
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 哈摸？
<adam8157> awk: bingo
 * hamo 受不了啦！
<adam8157> hama: lol
<Kamea> today is friday
<hame> ok 这个可以用
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 道兄
<hame> Kamea: 你们什么道？ 五斗米道么 CyrusYzGTt
<Kamea> hame: yunfan好
<hame> Kamea: 有啥好的 卡米
<hame> 卡咪
<Kamea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr-5hNxLlF0&feature=related
<Kamea> hame: ...
<Kamea> 忘了小K君没在
<hame> kk被 hamo 给踢出去了
<Kamea> 那不是Wii的bot吗？
<Kamea> hamo君把lubotu2也踢了吧
<Kamea> lainme: 铃音兄
<hame> wii算老几 蛤蟆快去把 lubotu2也给踢了
<hame> microcai: 你面试好了？ 还是已经在那上班了？
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 最近Caspar很忙么? 我前天发的邮件还没回~
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 不知道, 他们组实习生的事情可能还在研究, 他们缺, 但是他们manager不想招
<supercatexpert> o
<microcai> hame: 我早就在 sina 上班了呀
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<hame> microcai: 我说你去面试
<hame> microcai: 老子是 jyf
<microcai> hame:  identify your self 
<eexp> hame: 你是贱淫妇？
<eexp> 居然假冒别人
<hame> microcai: 这还需要identify???
<yunfan> microcai: ok了没？
<microcai> yunfan: 好
<microcai> yunfan: 面试很正常
<microcai> yunfan: .
<yunfan> microcai: 那你现在在哪里？
<adam8157> microcai: 去哪了
<microcai> adam8157: 去sina 啊
<microcai> adam8157: 换个部门。
<yunfan> microcai: 去那边私聊 别在这里谈
<adam8157> microcai: - -! 啥部门
<ofan_> ofan: test
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 去做 php 开发了
<yunfan> microcai: 好 男子汉大丈夫 能屈能伸 别说做php 就是做vb 都可以
<ofan_> ofan: 擦擦擦 test 擦擦擦
<roylez> yunfan: 我宁可做vb也不做php...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> ofan_: ...
<microcai> yunfan: 恩
 * MeaCulpa 嗅到了买卖的味道
<ofan_> 我宁可扫地也不做vb
<yunfan> roylez: bs
<ofan_> 给weechat添加的notify终于好了
<roylez> yunfan: 你还说能屈能伸呢
<roylez> yunfan: bs
<yunfan> roylez: 我鄙视你这种甘愿做vb的
<MeaCulpa> 你们比赛吧，拿Java实现一遍设计模式，项目进行一遍CMM5审核
<ofan> 发现weechat的api也挺2的，hook高亮消息都无法知道是谁发的，在哪个频道
<MeaCulpa> 活下来的就是大丈夫
<ofan> java sucks
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 大丈夫能fuck能suck
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 他们manager不会被上次那个待了2天就去360的小鬼伤害了吧？
<MeaCulpa> ....
<supercatexpert> ……
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<supercatexpert> 说的是Caspar那组?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 进能欺身压萝莉 退可提臀迎正太?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 差不多吧
<moriramar> 我無語了，Fluent又把我X搞崩潰了……
<ofan> No X
<moriramar> ofan, 這個沒X不太好做。
<ofan> No Fluent
<moriramar> ofan, 是，現在現在刪。
<moriramar> ofan, 搞CAD/CAE沒X感覺有點假……
<bao_> 我怎么觉得谷歌输入法是最好用的
<supercatexpert> 其实没有X，用浏览器都困难，不要说什么w3m……
<ofan> No computer
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 我記得RMS就很少用X，用也是twm。這貨連網站都要讓人家給寫……
<bao_> linux本来就没X的
<ofan> No human
<supercatexpert> twm不是也要X11的么?
<luckyboy> ?
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: RMS是美国人，不用打飞拉丁字
<supercatexpert> fbterm……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: s/飞/非
<MeaCulpa> fbterm, 内核补丁....
<eexp> 打飞
<ofan> 机
<MeaCulpa> RMS要是好这口早把Linux内核写了
<supercatexpert> 非ASCII中文显示其实还不是主要的问题
<MeaCulpa> 为啥留给Linus
<MeaCulpa> FB效率比X还低
<supercatexpert> ……其实他们有开发内核的计划的
<MeaCulpa> RMS不看高清
<ofan> 不看a片
<supercatexpert> 只是他们做的内核太复杂了
 * MeaCulpa 这里都用vnc, 傻不垃圾
<supercatexpert> 他们开发的内核可以在Debian和Arch那边找到
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gnu不是很注重 i18n么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺们偶尔也用vnc
<ofan> 谁了解Growl,怎么让点击提示消息后切换到指定的程序
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, ……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 土...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 远程X不好么？
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 不好
<eexp> 好啥。连xmodmap都映射过来了。nnnnd
<supercatexpert> 主要是速度太……了
<supercatexpert> 在外国还好，老外那里带宽够
<eexp> 还卡死卡死的
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1302033147/#comments
<yunfan> supercatexpert: 那老外必定有把计算转移到云中的趋势
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: 羞羞羞羞羞涩姐的相册-千万别和不靠谱的哥们去喝酒... 
<ofan> 带宽够个毛
<ofan> 一点都不够
<supercatexpert> yunfan: 确实有这种趋势
<yunfan> supercatexpert: 最后大家都不注重算法了 再最后 基本没几个人懂这个 要到发展中国家来招人了
<eexp> supercatexpert: 你又迷信。外面的宽带，不一定快的
<yunfan> ofan 带宽只要能撑到 给你一秒钟同步 fb  85次 不就足够你玩了么
<supercatexpert> VNC又不是全部数据都过来的
<ofan> 美国网很垃圾
<ofan> 特别是农村的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: X怎么不好？
<eexp> MeaCulpa: ... 上面不都说了。 nnnd
<MeaCulpa> X比vnc卡？
<MeaCulpa> xmodmap... :) 那是用户的事
<eexp> 蛋疼才vnc
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那远程X主要缺点是啥呢
<adam8157> ssh -X 蛮好, 如果实在要用X
<adam8157> hamo: 我file的bug 你收到邮件了吧
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 卡死卡死的嘛。
<eexp> pa也远程不过来，要另外设置
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 为啥我用的时候比vnc快呢...
<eexp> notify，直接溢出。。。
<eexp> 你没用过高级的。
<eexp> lol
<hamo> adam8157: 收到..
<eexp> org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NotifyOsd.Code1: Reached stack-limit of 50
<eexp> 这提示看到过没。
<eexp> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<eexp> 这个应该看到过
<ofan> tenzu: 我记得你想要mac下的weechat提醒功能的？
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 大一新生求解：ubuntu11.10怎么安装oracle10.2.0.1.0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354203 自己安装好多次了 不成功 求安装详细步骤，并且可以开机自动启动oracle的 谢谢咯 统计信息: 发表于 由 fhsh168 — 2011-11-18 16:02 
<eexp> 连接失败：拒绝连接
<eexp> pa_context_connect()失败：拒绝连接
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 如果你都没看过。说明你用途低级。
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :P
<Relaed> Hello
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 高级了...我确实没遇到过
<kk> Relaed, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我只用来偷用roylez的Firefox :)
<eexp> 你那内网。
<eexp> 也没使用pa
<eexp> notify也不阻塞
<ofan_> ofan: test
<luckyboy> test
<luckyboy> ^_^
<kk> luckyboy, ....  ㍨ 
<luckyboy> 好无聊阿
 * __gfrog__ 吵架中，啧啧。
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 你和谁吵
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 我们组的频道里
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 果断加进去围观 是kvm-qe吧
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我也想去看看。。 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FireFox编译好了，偶可以在台式机上娱乐了
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 有些patch我不想发internal，想让他们自己去backport，结果他们不干了
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 寂静无声
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 中场休息
<adam8157> __gfrog__: backport多麻烦
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gf
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 给我 我也懒得维护
<hamo> __gfrog__: 不是kvm-qe吧？
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 内部review流程更蛋疼，好几个月也apply不了
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome-shell、scim、evolution 這三者是不是不能很好的在一起工作？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354207 打開 evolution 寫一封郵件，無法輸入，即使是輸入英文也很困難，按多次才會有幾個字母出來。在安裝 gnome-shell 前沒有這一問題。 在 icedove 中很正常。 有人碰到這種情況嗎？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackiew — 201 ...
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 找几个自己人ack下
<hamo> __gfrog__: 英文吵架不得劲...跟丫们说中文...
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 毛啊，都是身边的人，一发patch就好几天没个动静，有些patch现在都打不进去了
<__gfrog__> hamo: 啧啧
<eexp> 打倒马龙
<ofan> kvm-qe是啥
<ofan> qemu?
<pocoyo> eexp: 马龙是啥？
<forfun> 闲的蛋疼，写了一个统计系统中每个软件包中包含shell脚本的东东
<eexp> 代码工
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 求SSD
<eexp> g嘎嘛
 * hamo 貌似升级了..
<__gfrog__> adam8157: zeze
<adam8157> __gfrog__: relax
<bao_> 把笔记本的硬盘换成ssd的会提升多少速度呢
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 我想暴粗口了
<hamo> __gfrog__: 淡定淡定...抬头不见低头见的..
<adam8157> __gfrog__: 别啊, 要专业 工作的时候别带个人情绪
<__gfrog__> hamo: 太愁人了，你发了千吧行patch，然后毫无声息的drop掉，你啥状况？
<__gfrog__> hamo: 这事都出来几次了。
<adam8157> be professional, and just talk business
<adam8157> __gfrog__: upstream也发, 内部也发
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 版本不一样，还要再改一次的
<hamo> adam8157: 感觉咱们生气骂人基本都把气撒键盘上了..
<adam8157> hamo: 所以得买个好键盘
<hamo> adam8157: yep. 看看人家装备多好...
<adam8157> hamo: 估计是机械键盘敲得有快感, 所以滔滔不绝
<adam8157> __gfrog__: ^^
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 啧啧
 * __gfrog__ 不知道吵这么一次什么后果，做好闪人的准备了
<adam8157> 我被kick了...
<hamo> adam8157: __gfrog__ 看来我也得搞一个...万一以后也有机会爽一爽呢...
<hamo> 我也被kick了..
<adam8157> 我被kvm-qe kick了啊!!!
 * hamo 围观被发现了...
<__gfrog__> adam8157: 你么哪。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 你改成yshao_再进去
<hamo> adam8157: 你不会改成yshao了吧...
<adam8157> mei..
<oooo> ㍨
<adam8157> __gfrog__: calm down
<yunfan> adam8157: linux下用什么去阅读epub?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ Freader
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个 额
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ FB'reader
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: fbreader吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 据说kde看pdf那个软件有个plugin
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是gnome为主 
<yunfan> adam8157: 在gnome基础上换了个tiling wm
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: fbreader可以换背景色和文字颜色么
<adam8157> yunfan: 我囤积了好多mobi等kindle
<hamo> adam8157: RP testing啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你说那个新的？ 我讨厌他不能按目录来看
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 可以，， fedora上有 fbreader-gtk,qt 
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那只是gtk的 我说修改文字里的颜色 
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 還可以換字體
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 可以的，， 自己設置
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我这装了一个 可以读书 不过开他的菜单就立刻段错误 我的需求简单 要像evince那样用 vi的基本键盘绑定来上下左右什么的 另外要能自由定制背景色和文字颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,, 自己設置，，
 * gfrog __开头的nick看起来想看某库的代码。。。 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§  我貌似只用  space 翻頁，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt:  额 more 害的？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt:  还是 mutt?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,, 你自己用就知道，， 
<ofan> http://catb.org/jargon/html/index.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: The Jargon File
<hamo> http://news.iresearch.cn/0468/20101222/130236.shtml
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 邓亚萍：人民搜索代表国家，百度要多帮我们_邓亚萍,人民搜索,百度_搜索门户_艾瑞网
<hamo> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> hamo: 太二了
<ofan> http://catb.org/jargon/html/introduction.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Chapter 1. Hacker Slang and Hacker Culture
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel v3.2-rc2
 * adam8157 搞得我以后都不好意思进kvm-qe了
<hamo> adam8157: 让你围观...
<ofan> kernel.org没有完全恢复？ 很多页面访问不了
<adam8157> ofan: 比如?
<ofan> adam8157: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/
<adam8157> ofan: 哪里看到的链接
<hamo> kk: 小k你好聪明啊...
<ofan> adam8157: ibm上
<hamo> adam8157: 首页上就很多访问不了的..
<adam8157> hamo: 哦
<ofan> 回顾我收藏的书签ing..
<kk> hamo, 您好！  ㍩ 
<moriramar> 我這fbreader-gtk各種亂碼……
<Kandu> kernel.org 上很多老內核都不見了
<hamo> adam8157: 你说邓亚萍丫是不是出国读书的时候脑子被门挤了？
<adam8157> hamo: 本来就不聪明, 而且一直待在体制内
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/70707858jw1dn6xs5tliuj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<palomino|working> .... , alvin_rxg
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.04 LTS不能识别网卡，怎样解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354218 我的本本是LENOVO ThinkPad Edge E125,装Ubuntu 11.04能正常识别网卡，能正常上网。 由于工作需要，只能装Ubuntu 10.04 LTS(32bit)，这个版本不能识别我的网卡，有限网卡是Atheros AR8151,无限网卡是Reltek RTL8192CE 怎样把11.04的驱动移到10.04上 统计信息 ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 给力
<flh> hi
<flh> 好
<jiero> 自动进来了啊。
<kk> flh, 好  ㍪ 
 * jiero 拜 roylez lainme pocoyo tenzu Evanescence adam8157 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 拜。。
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, long time no see
 * jiero 拍拍 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> bye
<Evanescence> jiero: 我们还不至于拜的地步吧
<jiero> Evanescence:  you were too busy....
<jiero> Evanescence:   拜拜无妨。
<adam8157> jiero: 拜姐
<Evanescence> jiero: yeah, I am learnning python3 and LaTex,
<alvin_rxg> 一拜天地！～～～
<jiero> adam8157:  帮忙欺负 alvin_rxg
<adam8157> jiero: 他是op 不敢
<alvin_rxg> 二拜高堂！～～～
<alvin_rxg> jiero: Evanescence 夫妻对拜！～～～
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 嗨,阿尔文
<CyrusYzGTt> 升堂 V555555555555‘
<jiero> 别再拜了。。。
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 你欺负我就不对了,
<alvin_rxg> 大叔饶命
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 2个大叔欺负一个小叔。
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 嗯, 这才乖
<jiero> Evanescence: 你学了作出东西来了么。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯,没,我似乎只能学,不会用, 太悲剧了, 只能读别人的代码,却不会自己写....顶多修改下别人的...
<jiero> Evanescence:  ... 我真的开始实验学习语言了。太麻烦了。我只想写不想学。。。
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵, 你在实验学什么呢?
<Evanescence> jiero: 你应该学javascript或者Dart
<jiero> python 2.7 -> 
<Evanescence> jiero: 哎,意外啊
<jiero> Evanescence:  gnome-shell 的人这样告诉我的。
<supercatexpert> Dart只能在Google那边用了
<jiero> Evanescence:  python -> js for (gnome-shell)
<supercatexpert> JS才是正统
<Evanescence> jiero: 我记得你告诉我gnome-shell上大多是javascript实现的啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦
<chinaxnccm>  /supercatexpert why
<supercatexpert> 乃看看Go和Dart都谁用过就知道了
<jiero> chinaxnccm:  Google 的东西有给别人用的吗？
<Patrick_DJ> 发信息给指定的人，在irssi里是什么格式啊？
<Evanescence> supercatexpert: 据说Dart是改进了JS的几个老毛病,我没看过,只是听说
<chinaxnccm> supercatexpert: o
<supercatexpert> Google除了WebM，其它在Web上的改进都没太大的价值
<jiero> Evanescence:  我那天你告诉我之后我看了，Dart 不值得。
<supercatexpert> 说难听点就是想搞Chrome Only
<supercatexpert> 和IE Only类似
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert 不用理我，只是测试一下.　看你们聊天多ＨＡＰＰＹ的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊, 那就果断在python->JS的路上走,嘿嘿
<supercatexpert> Python别丢掉，JS又不能开发应用
<Evanescence> supercatexpert: 嗯,听着有点道理.
<supercatexpert> JS在gnome-shell这边主要是做扩展用的
<Alvin_> hello
<Alvin_> 有人吗?
<jiero> Evanescence: 卸下sim卡，N900也耗电贼快啊。。。
<Patrick_DJ> minibox 明天一起去游泳.
<kk> Alvin_, 好  ㍪ 
<supercatexpert> N900试着关掉WIFI
<jiero> supercatexpert: 为啥呢？ js 不行吗？
<supercatexpert> 我也是N900 User~
<Alvin_> 初次进来
<supercatexpert> JS又没有本地应用的库支持
<jiero> supercatexpert: 不成啊。。。仍然不到 18小时待机时间。。。
<Alvin_> 有做java开发的吗?
<supercatexpert> 它和LUA有点想，都不是单独使用的
<supercatexpert> 有点像
<jiero> supercatexpert: html5 可以吧。
<supercatexpert> HTML5明显可以
<supercatexpert> WebOS
<supercatexpert> 还有开发中的Tizen
<Evanescence> jiero: 还有这样的效果? 我就是拿来晚上看书,看小说,其他都没用,太悲剧了,现在没心情折腾那写无线的hack.
<supercatexpert> jiero: 乃的电池用了多久了?
<Evanescence> supercatexpert: mozilla不是也有一个给予HTML5的系统么
<jiero> supercatexpert: 二手的。大概是原装的。吧。
<supercatexpert> 是的，开发中
<supercatexpert> 我换了新电池以后好多了
<supercatexpert> 虽然耗电大是事实~
<supercatexpert> 乃装了禁WIFI的插件了?
<jiero> supercatexpert: 是。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 系统都搞乱了。
<supercatexpert> ……
<supercatexpert> 试着装Power内核吧
<jiero> supercatexpert: 同样的库有2个。
<supercatexpert> 然后设置一些节能参数
<jiero> supercatexpert: power内核不是耗电更多吗？我删了它了。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 以前一夜N900开wifi耗电 10%，现在耗电40%
<supercatexpert> 我就是用Power内核的，只要不自己去超频，不会多耗电的
<supercatexpert> 乃重刷次系统看看吧
<supercatexpert> 乃都说了系统被搞乱了，我也不知道乃是哪里有问题
<jiero> 恩。准备。从来没刷过。。。
<jiero> HTML5 == JS 算是吧。。。
<supercatexpert> ……JS一般是内嵌于HTML中的
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈,如果没有什么重要的,刷系统还是非常有效的,就跟windows重装一样.
<supercatexpert> JS早在HTML5出现之前就有了
<supercatexpert> N900怎么都不会刷死的，放心刷吧
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。
<link307> 有人可以给我解释一下几个命令吗？
<link307> sudo brctl addbr br0 
<jiero> supercatexpert: 好吧。刷什么区的系统好呢。。。香港区的？
<link307> sudo brctl addif br0 eth0 
<supercatexpert> 和乃手机对应区
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我不知道。。。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 二手的。
<supercatexpert> 去找Firmware的下载点，用乃的IEMI号来查
<Alvin_> ubuntu 11.10 的桌面 太差了
<Alvin_> 求Gnome 2版本
<supercatexpert> Alvin_: 换GNOME3
<supercatexpert> Alvin_: 不喜欢GNOME3就装Xfce
<Alvin_> 我用的软件 要求GNome
<Alvin_> 可是 GNome3 太挫了
<Evanescence> link307: The command brctl addif <brname> <ifname> will make the  interface  <ifname>  a  port  of  the  bridge
<Evanescence>        <brname>
<supercatexpert> 没见过几个软件对桌面环境类型有严格要求的
<link307> Evanescence:  能不能通俗一点啊
<supercatexpert> 哪怕GNOME自己的软件放到其它桌面环境也大多可以用
<link307> sudo ifconfig br0 10.1.21.8 netmask 255.255.255.0 #10.1.21.8是eth0的IP 
<link307> 还有这个
<Alvin_> 有用  Arch的吗?
<Evanescence> link307: 中文就是后你那个命令让你的网卡变成一个桥的端口,我不懂网络方面的术语
<supercatexpert> 配网桥干啥?
<supercatexpert> Arch? 我本机有，不过我主要还是用Debian
<link307> supercatexpert: 软ap
<supercatexpert> 架路由么?
<Alvin_> 我装的Debian为啥不能更新啊?
<Evanescence> link307: 后面那个命令是让你新建的br0网桥指定用一个IP地址,并且使用你设定的掩码
<Alvin_> Firefox都没有 郁闷
<link307> supercatexpert:  wifi给我的kindle用
<supercatexpert> 源没换?
<Alvin_> 我做java web开发的
<Alvin_> 必要 FF的啊
<supercatexpert> 没路由的果然伤不起……
<Alvin_> 不懂啊
<Alvin_> 我菜鸟
<chinaxnccm> 我也是
<Alvin_> Debian换源  可以装FF吗?
<chinaxnccm> 就看他们讲，然后慢慢消化
<supercatexpert> Fx? Debian中我都是自己从官方下的
<supercatexpert> 官方又不是没有二进制包，随便解到一个目录就可以用了
<link307> Evanescence: 那怎么恢复 啊
<supercatexpert> 我是放到/opt/amd64/firefox的
<link307> Evanescence: 完了上不了网了。 发现
<Evanescence> link307: 看brctl命令的man,你那个是addif,应该有delif之类的,你是目标网桥是br0,把这个删掉就行
<link307> Evanescence: 怎么把网桥给删掉
<link307> Evanescence: 哦
<MaskRay> microcai: hello
<supercatexpert> 路由用iptables搞转发不是也可以的?
<supercatexpert> NAT的实现手段应该还是挺多的
<alvin_rxg> 我菜鸟
<link307> supercatexpert: 研究了下，都好复杂
<link307> 我也菜鸟
<chinaxnccm> 最近遇到一件很是纠结的事情，我能ping到我的路由，就是不能上网，ping百度提示unknow host 。网上找了一些解决办法，我按照方法删除了自带的网络管理器，然后配置了静态ip之类的东西。开始能上。后来就不能上网了。无论我怎么改都不行
<link307> Evanescence: 我把bridge-utils删掉了。是不是网桥也不存在了？
<chinaxnccm> 我用的是kubuntu应该是最新的版本把
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu和windows的一些疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354220 一年前，我安装过ubuntu，开始wubi安装，为了更好地体验一下，我整了个硬盘安装。不过后来郁闷了，windows下看不到ubuntu的安装分区，最后把硬盘全部格式化（菜鸟的我把联想的一键恢复也格了）才弄好，就不玩了。后来11.10出来了，又想体验一 ...
<chinaxnccm> 网卡是AR81什么的
<Evanescence> link307: 额,你删掉那个干啥? 只要用brctrl命令来删除br0就醒了啊
<chinaxnccm> 有人遇到过跟我一样的问题了吗
<supercatexpert> 貌似KDE的网络管理器就是一团糟
<supercatexpert> 换wicd这类软件试试看?
<chinaxnccm> 恩，我把他删掉了，后来自己配置的静态ip
<link307> E
<supercatexpert> 自己配的话，可能是DNS之类的有错
<chinaxnccm> 开始能用，后来就不能用
<chinaxnccm> dns没有错
<link307> Evanescence: man不了
<link307> Evanescence: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man8/brctl.8.gz
<chinaxnccm> 我开始以为是dns错了，我改成xp下的192.168.1.1再ping百度他提示的是另一个错误
<chinaxnccm> 不记得了
<Evanescence> link307: 第一次遇到,你打的什么命令要resolve?
<supercatexpert> 准备到Arch下面去给我的项目打包了，明天发布~~~~
<link307> Evanescence: man啊
<Kandu> Alvin_: iceweasel, fx 在 debian 下的名字。然後它不依賴 de
<link307> Evanescence: man brctl
<supercatexpert> Debian Squeeze的Iceweasel才3.5貌似
<chinaxnccm> 是不是我后来装软件发生冲突了
<supercatexpert> 反正非常老了
<Evanescence> link307: 就是man brctl? 如果还是那个错误就试试updatedb命令
<link307> Evanescence: 就是man brctl
<supercatexpert> 自己装一个官方的Fx完全无难度的
<supercatexpert> 下个官方的包，然后解压到/opt/firefox下面，自己建立好启动器之类的就可以了
<Evanescence> link307: 你悲剧的连man都出问题,如果updatedb命令也不行,那我就不知道了
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 做網頁開發麼，一個老版本，然後下個 mozilla 的新版，正好測試
<link307> Evanescence: 我想我知道了。。。
<link307> Evanescence: 貌似那个包被我删掉了
<supercatexpert> 我不是做网页开发的~~
<link307> Evanescence: The program 'brctl' is currently not installed
<Kandu> supercatexpert: Alvin_ 說他是做網頁開發的
<supercatexpert> o
<supercatexpert> 他不是说自己是做Web开发的么~
<Evanescence> link307: 你真的删掉那个包了? 哪有删掉包来删掉网桥的方法的? 第一次遇到...
<supercatexpert> 这个方法就想不要某人做某事就把那人直接砍了一样~
<link307> Evanescence: 好把，正在装。。。
<link307> supercatexpert: 。。。
<link307> Evanescence: 顺便问一下hostapd这个是干什么的？
<gfrog> adam8157: convert cmd can't work... :(
<adam8157> gfrog: google去
<Evanescence> link307: apt-get show hostapd一下就知道了,或者man它
<kenifanying> link307, 让笔记本当ap ……
<gfrog> adam8157: any key word? 
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle free convert subject
<link307> Evanescence: bridge br0 does not exist!
<chadpang> hello
<link307> Evanescence: 实验证明把那人砍了好像也可以
<kk> chadpang, 好  ㍪ 
<link307> Evanescence: 网桥已经不存在饿
<Evanescence> link307: 呵呵,说明方法不管暴力还是优雅,都是方法
<link307> kenifanying: 理论上是这样的，不过我没有成功
<chadpang> 又是乱码
<kenifanying> link307, 当ap很简单，但是让它能上网我也没成功:-)
<link307> kenifanying: 就是没有傻瓜式的软件
<link307> kenifanying: windows下倒是有不少
<kenifanying> link307, 你在windows下想让笔记本当作ap也不简单吧？
<kenifanying> link307, ad-hoc的话linux下一样简单……
<chadpang> 请问，还有什么中文频道吗？
<link307> kenifanying: 嗯，知道。可是设备不支持
<link307> kenifanying: 点对点
<kenifanying> link307, 那是设备的问题，又不是linux的问题……
<kenifanying> link307, 猜你是用android^
<link307> kenifanying: 可是……我的意思是它只提供ad hoc
<link307> kenifanying: 不是
<link307> kenifanying: kindle
<kenifanying> link307, 那还不是andorid
 * kenifanying 先出的openSUSE 12.1很漂亮……
<yhlfh> kindle fire?
<link307> kenifanying: 不能这么说的
<link307> kenifanying: 正常的android是狭义的
<kenifanying> link307, 一定要说是android的fork吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到了，要大写C？ 啧啧
 * kenifanying fedora没768不让你安装，现在发现opensuse更可爱了……
<link307> kenifanying: 好吧
<flh> hi
<flh> 大家好
<yhlfh> 好
 * mayli i'm back
<helt> hi
<[ub]> helt, 好  ㍪ 
<purkylins> hehe
<Patrick_DJ> 你们的CPU体温是多少?
<chadpang> 没体温计
<supercatexpert> 45-50
<supercatexpert> PS: 本子
<Patrick_DJ> 了解。刚找了个降频工具，正在折腾......
<purkylins> 没必要折腾
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 用split把一个iso文件分成20个小文件，如何恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354225 因为金山快盘允许上传的文件大小有限制，只能把大文件分割小。请问如何恢复成原iso文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2011-11-18 18:59 
<Ein-lion> 有91在线哪！
<roylez_> adam8157: 漂亮的妹子如浮云遥不可及，只有hamo君能够够得着 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac262167/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 励志哥。。。 - AcFun.tv
<purkylins> 用merge
<purkylins> 用merge
<purkylins> heh
<nikerlong> 有谁用过ucloner？
<flhsq_> hi
<nikerlong> 我想把现在用的系统复制到另一个大一点的硬盘上
<[ub]> flhsq_, 好  ㍫ 
<nikerlong> 再把大硬盘换到电脑上应该，用UCLONER怎么做啊？
<flh> shutdown: missing arguments ?要怎么办？
<xiangfu> nikerlong, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<xiangfu> flh, shutdown -h now
<xiangfu> nikerlong, 用 dd 就可以了。
<tenzu> ofan: 下午睡过去了...
<tenzu> ofan: 我现在用limechat, 可以直接growl提醒. 以前想要irssi带growl提醒, 官网的脚本不能用
<ofan> tenzu: 我用的weechat,搞好提醒了
<tenzu> ofan: weechat我还没用过, 觉得limechat不错
<Evanescence> ofan: 你weechat设置的什么提醒?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道 gimp有木有，，？？
<alvin_rxg> print \a 提醒呗……
<baaaac> 晚上好啊
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<forfun> sort -k 2n,2 和 sort -k 2,2n有什么区别？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 新的fcitx 不错
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 总算完美支持大字集了
<CyrusYzGTt> <microcai> CyrusYzGTt: i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 神奇的参数，添加到 grub ，笔记本终于不热了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<xiangfu> forfun, same. also same with -k 2n,2n
<xiangfu> forfun, more info : info coreutils 'sort invocation'
<forfun> xiangfu： 多谢，我就是在看info的时候发现有的写在前面，有的写在后面
<xiangfu> forfun, 再往下看就明白了。:)
<xiangfu> forfun, 我看的是这一节：　sort -t : -k 2,2n -k 5.3,5.4
<forfun> xiangfu： 呵呵，是啊，我现在看到后面了……
<forfun> xiangfu： 一样的，都是coreutils中的
<xiangfu> forfun, sure. ;)
<forfun> xiangfu： 我现在正在通过看手册学习命令，好累啊
<forfun> xiangfu： 看完了grep,sed,以及一半的awk
<xiangfu> forfun, 用到才看。没有一点一点的看过。
<xiangfu> forfun,  cool.
<xiangfu> forfun, 会一点点grep sed awk. :)
<forfun> xiangfu： 恩，我打算看完手册，然后多看一些脚本，
<xiangfu> 你强
<forfun> xiangfu： ……
<forfun> xiangfu： 好累……
<forfun> forfun： 有的手册比较好看，有很多例子，比如awk，但有的手册就不怎么好看，比如bash和sed
<forfun> xiangfu： 
<forfun> http://exploit.sourceforge.net/sed.html
<[ub]> forfun ⇪ t: sed手册阅读笔记
<forfun> xiangfu： 估计通过看手册学命令的人不太多……
<xiangfu> 多。
<forfun> xiangfu： 我是业余爱好，平时也用的少，只能这样了
<xiangfu> 只是没有全看完再用的。
<xiangfu> 边用边学。：）
<forfun> xiangfu： 如果做运维什么的，平时用得多，自然就记住了……
<forfun> xiangfu： 我现在就是找不到机会使用，shell、脚本和命令
<xiangfu> forfun, 我可以给你点 little task. if you like :)
<forfun> xiangfu： 呵呵，可以啊
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 将使用3.2正式版内核，重点改进功耗问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354229 原文http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxNTg 3.2内核应该不错。 RC2里面改进的DRM，进一步改进了功耗。，:em09 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2011-11-18 20:22 
<forfun> xiangfu： http://codepad.org/dJ7PGEWs，我刚统计的每个软件包中的shell脚本数量
<[ub]> forfun ⇪ t: Plain Text code - 16 lines - codepad
<forfun> xiangfu： 看完大部分手册之后，看一些系统脚本
<xiangfu> forfun, here is some script files I wrote: https://github.com/milkymist/scripts/tree/master/scripts
<xiangfu> forfun, this one is not finish. : http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/openwrt-packages/source/tree/master/nanonote-files/script-files/usr/bin/wpan.nn
<[ub]> xiangfu ⇪ t: nanonote-files/script-files/usr/bin/wpan.nn - OpenWrt packages Git Source Tree - This repository is meant to contain OpenWrt-packages (ports of Software to OpenWrt) which are not (yet) ready to get upstream
<forfun> xiangfu： 恩
<xiangfu> 我想完成的工作是:
<xiangfu>  wpan.nn -1 -ssh  : setup the first device use ssh.
<xiangfu> wpan.nn -2 -ssh : setup the second device use ssh
<xiangfu> sorry. I mean use 'dirtpan'
<xiangfu> wpan.nn -1 -dirtpan 
<forfun> xiangfu： 你加我QQ吧，我把abs和手册大概扫过一遍之后帮你写脚本
<xiangfu> 我很少上ＱＱ。
<forfun> xiangfu： 除了irc还用什么
<xiangfu> 只要上网一定在IRC 上。另外我没有钱付给你。　：（
<xiangfu> skype, gtalk, irc. 
<xiangfu> skype,gtalk,QQ,msn : xiangfu.z@gmail.com  (QQ,MSN很少用)
<xiangfu> https://github.com/milkymist/scripts/blob/master/scripts/compile-milkymist-firmware.sh#L68  到 L79 行是判断代码有没有更新。如果有才编译。
<xiangfu> 但这个功能在https://github.com/milkymist/scripts/blob/master/scripts/compile-openwrt-milkymist.sh　没有 :(
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有没有哪个发行版是默认支持uefi的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354233 最近打算换电脑，英特尔的主板基本都上UEFI了。 有没有发行版live cd/dvd就可以从uefi启动的，要搞一堆东西的话就免了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ark12211 — 2011-11-18 20:50 
<xiangtong> 大家好。
<xiangfu> xiangtong, Hello
<xiangtong> 那位对postfix有感兴趣呞。
 * bluek 驾着 UFO 在地球上晃悠着...寻找着猎物...
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 找什麼獵物？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆君
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 靈石？？
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 典籍？
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈，我也不知道要找啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 猎头给我发邮件，附件太大，fetchmail收了10次以上，没收下来...
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 找我吧，， 如果有 18-22 的MM 的話，，
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: webmail
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 看见你在真好
<adam8157> roylez_: 这猎头也太不专业了
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我不是MM
<roylez_> adam8157: web更不靠谱
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我打字打得玩的，无聊中嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就陪他玩玩，给我发了4、5个zip包
<adam8157> roylez_: 手里借了一个kindle DX 真爽
<roylez_> adam8157: o...
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 好吧，， 給我UFO 玩玩。。 
<roylez_> adam8157: 我今天还在继续看富兰克林自传
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, ...
 * adam8157 我感觉又掉线了
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我发现一个问题啊，ubuntu就是一悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 何解？？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 恭喜
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 傻比傻比的，感觉
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 借来的
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 有的时候还不稳定
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 你也這麼覺得，，我之前就是覺得就 用 fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 網絡也借？
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我打算格掉，用arch
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. 不過不要用， 浪費時間的 gentoo
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 可是最近事情太多，一直没时间弄
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 你说网络啊 那是比较糟糕
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 你是说arch浪费时间？为什么这么说？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 嗯，， 好吧，，當本尊什麼也木有說
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ gentoo.. 不是 arch ,,起碼我覺得arch好用，， 雖然不知道後來怎麼的就不用了，， 失憶，，
<rannger> 大家晚上好啊
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我没打算用 gentoo，其实东西好用就好。反正windows太难用了。我朋友电脑老是中毒，有的时候进程一不小心就卡在那儿。过半天才缓过了，win就是一大悲剧
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 补丁一大把，越用越重量级，越用越大，越用越慢
<forfun> 用了好长时间的win，前几天刚vmware了一个，裸奔起来感觉还不错～
<forfun> 用了好长时间的gentoo……
<forfun> 手指跟不上思维了……
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. 話說，，我也有個 綁定的win7
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我一直没有时间学些新的东西，好多的东西都忘记得差不多了，业务太忙，压力也太大了。要是再年轻几岁，我宁愿天天泡在上面，感觉真好。。。好想回到从前
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 何谓绑定的win7?
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. 電腦 銷售綁定
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 你怎么解决遗忘问题的
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 我也是学了新的老把以前的给忘了
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 哦哦，我电脑买回来第一天我就把win7格掉了。我比较叛逆...就好比win吧，不要说我现在不用它，就算我哪一天用它，我感觉用盗版 的爽
<bluek> chinaxnccm, 目前对于我来说解决不了这个问题。除非你有时间泡在上面。我和你们不一样，工作性质不同，我去年就离开了it行业，我现在是销售。
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. 正版耶？？ 也革掉？？ 起碼破解成旗艦版玩玩半年
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 哦，我现在是个学生，感觉要学的东西太多，所以老学了这个忘了那个。呵呵
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 是的，对于我来说用盗版心情会好点。我就是一叛逆人物。对ms有着很大的成见
<iGoogle> 谁知道什么u盘速度快
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ SSD USB3 U盤
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 哦哦
<bluek> chinaxnccm, 对于我来说，如果哪一天我用正版的windows，我感觉对我是一种侮辱，我也不知道哪一天有这种心情，很久以前就有了。很变态吧？：）
<iGoogle> SSD 那要命的
 * adam8157 我去 主席声音好嫩啊
<roylez_> iGoogle: 拜吾神
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 我觉得也是
<iGoogle> adam8157: 果真？不是吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的声音一听就是酒色过度
<adam8157> iGoogle: 是 他刚给我打电话
<roylez_> adam8157: 俯卧撑也没用
<adam8157> roylez_: 我天生嗓音粗...
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 以前做单片机开发，不得不用win初学资料都是win的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ STAT3 USB3 U盤
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛮淳朴的
<roylez_> adam8157: 哈哈
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我的性格连我自己别人看在眼里面很古怪。有些人觉得不可思议
<iGoogle> 我也听过。咋没这感觉。。 你们2个搞基。 adam8157_gone 
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0 我很羞涩
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 很是纠结啊，那天看了一个linux下的开发工具，弄弄还能用，所以又果断的回来了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 没感觉? 那说明你更嫩
<chinaxnccm> bluek: 呵呵
<roylez_> adam8157: 装...
<adam8157> roylez_: 来回机票才641...
<iGoogle> 威刚优盘 创意 u盘 16G 特价 S102 USB 3.0 16G U盘 正品 
<bluek> chinaxnccm, ：）
<roylez_> adam8157: 这种事情，叫你们公司出per diem靠谱不？
<roylez_> adam8157: 果断飞啊
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 天才與白癡，， 往往一綫之隔。。 
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你这还羞涩。。
<adam8157> roylez_: per diem 是啥
<adam8157> iGoogle: 可不呢 我很羞涩的
<roylez_> adam8157: 商量好了时间你就把飞机早早订了吧
<iGoogle> 你适合扮演女方。 adam8157_gone
<adam8157> roylez_: 你确定那个时间?
<roylez_> adam8157: 差补
<roylez_> adam8157: 只是说10号，几点没选
<iGoogle> 好了。2个都商量出去旅游了。你看。 :D
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我嗓音很粗的... 别给我办公室发消息啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 选上午的话，你得9号到，下午到话你10号也行
<iGoogle> 我喜欢直接打电话
<adam8157> roylez_: 几号到 几号回?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道开会时间啊，知道时间了你才好选定
<adam8157> roylez_: OK
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵，我就算一白痴吧，比如ps,我不得不承认，它是很强大。但是我就是喜欢gimp，很多图片我就要用gimp去搞，搞不了的上网去查，虽然资料少得很。但是成功了你不知道那种喜悦是无法形容的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我明天跟我朋友沟通下
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你试过usb3的？
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我天生就是极为叛逆的人物
<adam8157> roylez_: 有没有什么简单说明的给我发下...
<iGoogle> bluek: 表扬叛逆的。
<adam8157> roylez_: 关于活动的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 嗯嗯，， 試過，，後來退貨了，， 一般還木有用
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 写速度，大约多少？
<roylez_> adam8157: ....这个还要啥说明，拿去找公司要钱的话我找他们要一份
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 好吧，， 一起 當逆天戰者 ，， 將天道消滅，， 
<roylez_> bluek: 刀枪blue
<bluek> igoogle，我朋友说我傻比，在win下一会儿，要到linux下折腾。我只能说我的水平不够。
<adam8157> roylez_: 关键是还要讲东西... 咱俩都不算社区经常混的人物啊, 还搞这些
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: 对了 我可以跟我们boss说下, 顺便搞个宣讲, 发发名片, 收收简历
<roylez_> adam8157: 他们是要找用户来讲，不是那种架服务器的
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnnnnnnnnnd 给我点财路
<bluek> roylez, 这个词用对了，win是对我刀枪不入，再好我也不用它。哇哈哈。我就爱折腾我自己的东西。外面的世界跟我无关
<adam8157> roylez_: 我才不架服务器...
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> ,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 女媧留給我， 你繼續攻打 大道根基
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们HR都辞职光了, 肯定要我帮忙的啊
<MeaCulpa_> bluek: Windows的确比Linux难折腾
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你个骗子，说写速度多少
<roylez_> adam8157: 我一定要把我的email留下....nnnd
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你们...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ STAT23 3GB/s
<roylez_> adam8157: 周一问下怎么印名片........nnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ STAT3 3GB/s
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 单位可以印阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我知道可以印啊
<iGoogle> 不是这，说usb3 CyrusYzGTt
<bluek> MeaCulpa, 嗯，越是熟悉linux越是觉得win难用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不过没印过
 * adam8157 我们公司现在没有HR啊!!! 何等的悲剧...
 * MeaCulpa_ 有一打HP的名片
<bluek> MeaCulpa, 我看资料了
 * MeaCulpa_ 有一打HP的名片,现在用来作小抄
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 額， 不高，， 才 3MB/s
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你咋不把毒药薇菜找去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我得为了忽悠方便先印点，免得人都被蛋蛋抢光了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。那不没特色嘛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，支持
<roylez_> iGoogle: 毒药这词......贴切
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 我不會用，。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我在离职前一周领到一打名片
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<iGoogle> 薇菜又去毒害rf了
<adam8157> roylez_: 不敢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 忙翻了，我看看那猎头发的啥好东西...
<iGoogle> 酷胖也要跳槽？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 你在 妒忌人才
<iGoogle> 笑话，
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要再印几百张....哈哈 已经印过一回了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: no
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这娃子真毒辣...
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你印那么多？那上面写上“处男”吧。我知道你要去干嘛了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 我要再印几百张
<adam8157> roylez_: 说真的 如果有会议说明什么的邮件之类 给我转发下
 * hamo_laptop 围观...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 一百张才10块钱...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 主席约我去合肥旅游
<iGoogle> 不是钱，你这样准备广泛发名片的，基本是作“生意”的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 好，我明天就跟朋友说这个
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 roylez_ 两个好基友...
 * hamo_laptop 哇哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 基情四射啊
<yingouqlj> 好基友.好朋友...
<iGoogle> 带多点钱去。 我让鲇鱼带你们去花光。 roylez
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 蛋蛋身材如何？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: vmware的site reliability engineer点明说ruby是个big plus，看来ruby的春天要到了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哇
<adam8157> 今天网速真慢
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你这不厚道的
<iGoogle> 带你们潇洒嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 能写到Ruby的JD很稀有，去看看吧，但愿不是Rails
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不咋样 最近练的还好, 六块腹肌
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 照例说 site xxx engineer 跟ruby不沾边的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 天知道...如果是Rails也太精确了
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 我也想去合肥玩...
 * adam8157 我还是不明白, 比我老那么多, 为啥比我声音嫩.
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 哇，我只有两块
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你以前运动队的?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 解了腰带只有一块了
<roylez_> adam8157: 因为我是博士
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 因为我是上海市铅球冠军
 * adam8157 提前开始瘦身计划
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 生化博士？？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 生化是博士后研究方向
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 主席是PhD?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 牛...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ... 真正的研究不是 創造靈魂麼
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 必须的
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 是啊 博士后呢
 * hamo_laptop 围观大牛...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 香港科技大学 昆士兰大学...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蹦一个给博士哥瞅瞅~~~
<roylez_> adam8157: 香港大学。 lainme 才在香港科技大学
 * adam8157 这个频道好多phd...sigh...
 * hamo_laptop 怪叔叔口味好重...
<adam8157> roylez_: o
<roylez_> adam8157: 带你去合肥见zhan博士
 * CyrusYzGTt 高中肆業飄過
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我说主席去讲个ACFUN攻略 你说呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 那个不够重口...
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不要这样啊....
<hamo_laptop> adam8157  相当可以，还可以讲讲那些重口味图片哪找的..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 合肥有啥好玩儿的, 帮我想想
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我就知道中科大...
<CyrusYzGTt> 天上人間
<hamo_laptop> CyrusYzGTt: 他就在北京，还用去分部？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_laptop§ 羨慕，， 
<adam8157> roylez_: 这回谁主持的啊
<roylez_> adam8157
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的同学跟科大的Linux协会吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我同学是腹叫兽
<adam8157> roylez_: 你同学? 当老师了?
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 为啥去合肥阿？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 我同学邀请的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我压力好大啊...做为一个本科生...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 开会？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 邀我去忽悠小朋友玩Linux...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: linux推广, 我以RH员工的身份过去当嘉宾
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 那我是不是可以以RH实习生的身份忽悠大家来实习？
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文发现bot了～～
<phoenixlzx> 那个版主来过把瘾？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 主席主席也叫我去吧...
<tenzu> roylez_: 你要去合肥?
 * adam8157 我今天网络糟透了
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 同感
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 可以自费跟我们去
<tenzu> roylez_: 我只去过合肥机场
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 你得上台讲一个
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你不是自费阿？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 忽悠小朋友我最喜欢了...
<tenzu> roylez_: 得用鸟语做presentation么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 合肥还用鸟语，不像话吧...
 * MeaCulpa_ 爽，又要去菲律宾吃芒果了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 装B阿
 * adam8157 我今天网络糟透了 LAG 39
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: show Beamer
 * adam8157 我今天网络糟透了 LAG 44
 * adam8157 我今天网络糟透了 LAG 49
<tenzu> roylez_: 好歹也是省会城市
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 18摸字体要么
 * adam8157 我今天网络糟透了 LAG 54
<[ub]> adam8157:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 今天我又用beamer了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 18摸字体要么,. 栅格体
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不要
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 这集TBBT真没意思...
<tenzu> 阿当肿么了?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天又用？哪里用？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...hp字体要瓦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 太难看了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 确实很难看
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不要...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: beamer改字体好烦哪...
<adam8157> tenzu: 网络太差劲...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 烦么？tex不麻烦阿
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 11.04&11.10 安装firefox8的ppa http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354244 因为自从升级到11.10后，ubuntu自身源里的firefox就不像以前那样快速更新了，到现在还是7.01。所以，firefox8的ppa Code: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ 之后刷新，安装即可。 也可以在ubuntu-tweak里直接勾取 11.png22.png 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<adam8157> 我退下试试别的服务器
<tenzu> adam8157: 我老婆发现快递送来的是个牛奶盒子...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 呵呵...要不是我要回去考试，真去忽悠小朋友去了..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你这是忽悠主席, ban无赦
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 ...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 你哪个学校蹦出来的？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你不是退了么？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 你肯定没听过...一个在天津的河北学校...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 又爬上来了
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 哦，我南开毕业的。你说说看
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 南开毕业的应该知道吧..河北工学院..
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 南开本科么？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 知道
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 对
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 天津人肯定都知道的..
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 甚至河北人不知道..我去这学校以前就不知道它
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 寄人篱下啊
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 元首都去河北省。首都都在河北省，你怕啥
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 我怕北京独立建国...
 * adam8157 又开始lag了...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 不给帝都水喝，掐死他...
 * adam8157 没有HR的2011年 我只身一人去中科大开宣讲会
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 这绝对可以...不给水不给电神马的..
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 话说我对面那个不是中科大的？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 诶 好像是啊
<yingouqlj> 换了个客户端 为什么没看到消息
<tenzu> hamo_laptop: 我听说过那个学校
<hamo_laptop> tenzu: EE...这么有名？不过话说十大常委有一个就我们学校的...
 * adam8157 外面下雨了
<tenzu> hamo_laptop: 我也是因为其特殊的地理属性才记住的
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 他夫妻俩都是天津的
<hamo_laptop> tenzu: 哈哈...  这学校就这点出名了..
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 谁？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: tenzu
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 南洋理工PhD哦
 * hamo_laptop 呃...在这channel真是亚历山大啊...
<tenzu> 嘛?
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 是啊...你还好 还没毕业
<tenzu> 男阳里功
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 当你压力打，就.....蹦一个
<adam8157> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> tenzu: 男阳立功
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还是觉得里攻好一点
 * Kamea int *p=&(*a=&(i="hi"));
 * Kamea printf("%c",*((int *)*p));
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，lp又要上淘宝了
<MeaCulpa_> 换系统
 * adam8157 表示在linux下也淘宝
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示用支付寶64bit 淘寶 網購一次
<Kamea> adam8157: int *p=&(*a=&(i="hi"));可以这样定义吗
 * hamo_laptop 表示是虚拟机fans...
 * gfrog 终于看完patch啦！ 回家！
<yingouqlj> 额.. 似乎LINUX访问淘宝没问题啊.. 支付控件也可以..
<adam8157> Kamea: 你这些问题可以自己试试看啊...
<Ein-lion> 就是网银很麻烦。
 * adam8157 希望在去合肥之前能拿到kindle touch
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 啥时候走？
<metbsd> kidle what
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 1209吧
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 adam8157 米主
 * adam8157 准备去骚扰amazon客服了
<gfrog> adam8157: 合肥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你去那地方干嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 恩 去中科大开宣讲会
<hamo_laptop> gfrog: 面基...
<gfrog> adam8157: 呦呦
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 重口蛤蟆君
<gfrog> adam8157: 多忽悠点妹纸回来
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 给组里再找个妹纸吧..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你看你看
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛时候去合肥啊？ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 圣诞前我估计你的kindle能到，hiahia
<adam8157> gfrog: 1209 可能
<gfrog> adam8157: 专门过去办129歌唱比赛嘛。。。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我还等着你迎圣诞晚会表演节目呢..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 那个是 bluezd 的事情
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的东西都到buytong了，buytong不发我的货，nnnnd
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 bluezd?
<gfrog> roylez_:  跑人家店门口强烈抗议，强烈谴责
<roylez_> gfrog: 人家在米国
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 恩 zhudong
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 为啥叫bluezd?
 * adam8157 骚扰amazon.com客服中 给我发货啊
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 自己起的名字, 我咋知道
<gfrog> roylez_: 要不飞过去自提？
<roylez_> adam8157: 在合肥，我可以让你用用我的kindle
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 好办法
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼哼
<gfrog> roylez_: 啧啧，叫你们海淘，收不到货多揪心啊。
<roylez_> gfrog: 死青蛙
<gfrog> roylez_: 哼哼
<tenzu> 青蛙和蛤蟆是一对儿么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> roylez_: 明白了
<pocoyo> 青蛙和公主才是一对儿
<adam8157> lol
<roylez_> tenzu: 青蛙是绿蛤蟆
 * hamo_laptop 忍不了啦！
<tenzu> pocoyo: 现在是基情的时代了, 你out了
<bluezd> hamo_laptop: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<tenzu> roylez_: 土黄青蛙就是蛤蟆
 * gfrog 我擦。。。
<hamo_laptop> bluezd: ...
 * kfrog 我的心属于KDE啦
<tenzu> kde有嘛好?
 * hamo_laptop 我喜欢纯妹纸....
 * kfrog 不扯，回家~
<roylez_> adam8157: 收到amazon的广告，nokia N9 16G ..... 650刀！！！ 杀了我吧
<tenzu> ä¹°N9+
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 1刀多少軟妹幣
<gfrog_home> roylez_: 送你Amazon 电子产品 $100-$10的优惠券？ 哈哈
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 6.35
<tenzu> gfrog_home: 您这是飞回去的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 這麼低？？
<gfrog_home> roylez: 不是跌破6。3了嘛
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天还信用卡似乎是6.39
<adam8157> 没有mastercard...
<gfrog_home> tenzu: 啧啧，被你发现了，走人
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我有啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也没有，只有垃圾AE
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 算了 10$而已
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 我想要百夫长阿..
<adam8157> roylez_: 工商还是招商的
<roylez_> adam8157: 工行，公司办的
<roylez_> adam8157: 不办这卡报销麻烦
<adam8157> roylez_: 问题是, 工行基本上是给额度最高的银行了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 工行没有招行给的高吧？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我办卡一向一张master一张visa一张银联...哪个我都有...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你可以去信用卡论坛看看, 招行最少了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在用电话银行加淘宝还信用卡玩出门道了，不用去银行排队了
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我是准备办master的
<tenzu> hamo_laptop: 打电话要求提高额度, 就说你要出国消费, 不给提高就销户
<roylez_> adam8157: visa太黑，对吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: 中国人不怕威胁的...
<adam8157> roylez_: master比visa费率高
<adam8157> 1% 1.5%
<tenzu> roylez_: 那得看你语气如何, 我老婆就成功了
<adam8157> master高0.5
<roylez_> tenzu: 女人成功率高
<tenzu> roylez_: 扣扣变声器...
<roylez_> tenzu: 高，这个好
<adam8157> roylez_: 你声音那么嫩 不怕的
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你要不要回顾下昨天看的那个吃蛋蛋的视频？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 听说非常重口味...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 今天晚饭的时候 adam8157 专门又回顾了一下...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 你要不要看看？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac262268/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 准备吃饭或者吃过饭的千万不要进来哟 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> 那个牛蛋, 开始还以为是外星生物
<roylez_> tenzu: 真有人想订阅那个人的博客...
<tenzu> roylez_: 重口的人到处都有
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋都被打碎了
<adam8157> roylez_: 客服只答应免费给我upgrade到 one-day shipping
<roylez_> adam8157: o...你真牛
<adam8157> roylez_: 心急火燎
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 发现你调戏amazon客服真有一套...
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_laptop 不过因为是周末 估计也快不了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 百通首页看到，mastercard可以在amazon有优惠
<adam8157> roylez_: en 100-10
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 就当练口语了 
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 NB, 我有一次给citi打电话，那边听了5遍才听明白我的卡号...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: live chat...
<adam8157> 打字的
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 嚓...打字练毛口语...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: Shipping Speed: Change Shipping Speed
<adam8157> One-Day Shipping
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我看是卡在百通那里了吧...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 这个只是amazon的order
<roylez_> adam8157: buytong今天就给我发货
<cfy> Kandu: 我来咯
<adam8157> roylez_: 你也骚扰了?
<cfy> 系统差不多好了
<roylez_> cfy: cc，我的8k内存阅读器呢？
<cfy> adam8157: adam
<cfy> roylez_: 还没学好。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<adam8157> cfy: hi
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩，中文骚扰呢
<cfy> adam8157: 感觉intel的集显驱动不行啊
<roylez_> cfy: 我要一直骚扰你，直到你把那东西寄给我
<cfy> roylez_: 不怕
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你有美国信用卡?
<roylez_> cfy: 那就赶紧包邮寄出来
<cfy> roylez_: 实在不行，我就开启自动过滤。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 多好的
<cfy> ....
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 prepaid
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 借记卡?
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: debit 
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 citi 的 prepaid card.. 
<hamo_laptop> roylez_:  嗯嗯
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 怎么搞得 我也想弄个
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 好多地方不支持中国信用卡 即使是visa
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 其实我蛮喜欢prepaid的，信用卡太容易搞死自己了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 银行看是借记卡， 商户看是信用卡的一种卡
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 额度0的信用卡
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我Summer of Code的工资就打这里面..是google发的..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ca 他们直接给你办了一张?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 恩
<dumb1224> hamo_laptop: 你参加了今年google summer of code?
<hamo_laptop> dumb1224: 是阿..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 羡慕
<dumb1224> hamo_laptop: 什么project呢？
<Kandu> cfy: XD
 * cfy 重启。。。。测试新内核
<hamo_laptop> dumb1224: coreboot 
<adam8157> google checkout都不支持中国的visa
<cfy> Kandu: 过会回来
<dumb1224> hamo_laptop:厉害！
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 ...那卡有效期不长...我用这个卡开了checkout LOL
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 羡慕
<dumb1224> adam8157: google checkout不是要停止了么
<adam8157> dumb1224: 谁说
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 得瑟
<roylez_> adam8157: 确实是
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 主席...   = =
<adam8157> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> adam8157: google wallet代替checkout
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 牛蛤蟆
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 为啥要关了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 一个意思
<adam8157> Kandu: 牛蛤蟆==牛蛙?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 Kandu  -_____-!!!
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛蛙 = 绿色的牛蛤蟆
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 牛蛙
 * hamo_laptop 求解释，牛蛙和田鸡啥区别？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 牛蛙 == 田鸡
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo有新昵称了
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 广东人的说法
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: so this....
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 马佬 == 猴子
<adam8157> 马骝
<adam8157> roylez_: 专业点
<roylez_> adam8157: 不回打这字
<bluezd> adam8157: 还是以前那个好
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯嗯
<hamo_laptop> bluezd: 你居然也在这里面...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 他默默围观
<bluezd> hamo_laptop: 一直围观。。。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: AAPL 现在378了。乔布斯死前那一周 405
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> 好咯
<cfy> Kandu: 
<cfy> 先洗澡先，gentoo‘系统’配置部分应该没问题了。
<Kandu> cfy: debian 用得不爽了?
<cfy> Kandu: 不爽，debian对lisper没有gentoo友好，我觉得
<hErvey> 卸载KDE卸载不干净，图标跟任务栏怎么变回去啊
<adam8157> roylez_: AAPL是?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我也越用越不爽， microcai 說得還是有道理的，關於發行版的更新方式那篇
<cfy> Kandu: 在哪？
<roylez_> adam8157: apple
<roylez_> adam8157: http://search.acfun.tv/h/Images/Upload/0373d2e8-ec2f-4d2c-a3e1-a46834a660d7.jpg  
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 股票
<roylez_> adam8157: 这内涵图，不知道被谁看出来的
<Kandu> cfy: http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/07/%e4%b8%ba%e4%bd%95%e5%ae%9a%e6%9c%9f%e5%8f%91%e5%b8%83-release-%e4%b8%8d%e9%80%82%e5%90%88%e7%8e%b0%e4%bb%a3-linux-distro/
<[ub]> Kandu ⇪ t: 为何定期发布 Release 不适合现代 Linux Distro | 菜菜博士
<adam8157> roylez_: 0 0
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/434646f8087f/medium.jpg
<Kandu> 股票.·.·
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 口味太重了...
<adam8157> Kandu: debian sid 蛮好 但是确实有些事情只有gentoo才能解决
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dn87hvcgd4j.jpg
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/83fae389jw1dn7ygm5sddj.jpg
<cfy> Kandu: 被和谐了？
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，不過我是 stable 用得不爽了，很多常用軟體的穩定性，還不如用 testing 時好
<cfy> roylez_: 你在哪个阶段？
<Kandu> cfy: 和諧哪個？
<roylez_> cfy: 3
<cfy> Kandu: microcai的blog
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 我打不开...
<cfy> Kandu: 转载下？
<cfy> (setq browse-url-generic-program (executable-find "opera")
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/68eac50cgw1dn7dvwgjc7j.jpg
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.debian.net/146173/
<cfy> Kandu: 好，我看看 :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 这大叔怎么会自我糟蹋啊
<roylez_> cfy: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/619587_700b_v1.jpg
<supercatexpert> 我自己用Stable感觉还是可以的
<cfy> Kandu: microcai啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 你这无聊图翻的...
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈， gentoo的内部人事。。。
 * adam8157 锻炼去了
<cfy> Kandu: https://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd，东西还没出库，降了10块
<cfy> Kandu: 必须力挺gentoo啊
<cfy> roylez_: 果断，取消订单啊
<Kandu> cfy: 知道，不過個人體驗，他說得沒錯
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<cfy> Kandu: 来gentoo吧 :D
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd，晚了
<supercatexpert> Gentoo人事乱+1~
<roylez_> cfy: 熨衣板
<cfy> roylez_: 再买一份，前面的拒收 啊
<supercatexpert> Gentoo的编译太折腾人了
<Kandu> cfy: 底層庫，確實不該動，應用，有時候確實老的反而不穩定
<cfy> roylez_: 本主席
<cfy> Kandu: 你的libc多少版本？
<cfy> 我是2.13-r4
<Kandu> cfy: 2.11
<supercatexpert> 2.11
<supercatexpert> 貌似Debian用的是eglibc
<cfy> Kandu: 也没啥吧，无所谓。用的爽就好。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 对了，我刚装gentoo的时候xdm有个bug....
<cfy> Kandu: 搜了半天，原来是启动脚本有问题。。。。我刚想照着修复。。。升级一下。。。发现刚修复。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 不过有些相关bug没有及时关闭掉
<cfy> roylez_: 笨主席 :D
<roylez_> cfy: 问京东要价格补偿去了
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd
<cfy> roylez_: 拒收啊
<cfy> roylez_: 干嘛不拒收？！
<roylez_> cfy: 我用了券了
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。。没用过卷。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 这只是个子订单，拒收了，券怎么办？
<cfy> 不了解。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 150的券
<cfy> roylez_: 你问问客服嘛！！！
<cfy> roylez_: 免费的服务
<roylez_> cfy: 问他们要补偿去了
<cfy> roylez_: 这估计要不到吧
<roylez_> cfy: 玩一把三国杀睡觉
<cfy> 可以么？
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 或许行，还没发货
 * cfy 洗澡
<cfy> Kandu: 啥时来gentoo?
<roylez_> cfy: 就遁了啊
 * hamo_laptop 看星战...睡觉...
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，也許，大概，不知道
<roylez_> cfy: 怕了？
<cfy> Kandu: ....，早换早解脱，哈哈
<cfy> roylez_: 我要洗澡。。。。
 * cfy afk
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd
<roylez_> adam8157: 还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚做完四组
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun.tv
<bluek> .....
<bluek> 这个bot...
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟他一样壮么？
<cfy> 太邪恶了
<cfy> 大叔们
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 我怕了
<bluek> 写这个bot的人一定很淫荡...嘿嘿
<cfy> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 怕啥？
<cfy> 不明真相的群众出现了
<adam8157> roylez_: 怕你...
<adam8157> cfy: +1
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnd
<roylez_> adam8157: 偷偷地看了吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cfy> 谁在用conky?
<adam8157> 那么嫩的声音 为啥这么猥琐....
<adam8157> cfy: wo
<zkwlx> ........夜深人静了
<cfy> adam8157: 漂亮么？
<adam8157> cfy: 不 实用型的
<roylez_> cfy: 谁看谁知道 ~~
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。我要抄个炫的
<adam8157> cfy: 看最上一条 http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/beginning-awesome/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 开始用Awesome at Adam's
<cfy> adam8157: 我觉得conky实用不到哪里去，对我这种小屏幕，重来不回桌面的来说
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnd
<roylez_> cfy: 没志气的家伙，赶紧把电子书做好
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 话说咱emacs都有显示了
 * adam8157 继续锻炼去
<cfy> adam8157: uptime和电量
<cfy> adam8157: 其他也用不到啥
<cfy> adam8157: 很好，就抄你的了
<bluek> 问一下啊，你们是怎么解决linux电源管理问题的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 想变成那样的男人？
<cfy> 没有管
<roylez_> bluek: cpufreq
<bluek> 有的时候工作量大一点风扇就转得很凶
<cfy> adam8157: 你那啥也没啊。。。。开了三个term....
<cfy> 然后一个vim...
<cfy> 没了。。。看不出啥
<cfy> adam8157: term还把conky覆盖了？怎么看啊？
<adam8157> cfy: 第一张图
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * adam8157 洗漱去
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道。可是，用awesome的基本不会去看背景吧。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 看不到啊
<cfy> roylez_: 啊？
<roylez_> cfy: 啥都是全屏的，哪里来的背景看
<cfy> roylez_: 你问 adam8157
<cfy> roylez_: 无用的 conky
<cfy> roylez_: 除了开机和关机。。。。。 adam8157其他时候没机会看到的。。。
<roylez_> cfy: conky对于菜鸟还是有用的。对于用瓦片的重口一族，显然已经没用
<cfy> roylez_: 有啥用？
<cfy> roylez_: emacser表示毫无压力哦
<roylez_> cfy: emacs
<roylez_> cfy: 这个也是没用的
<cfy> roylez_: 瓦片一族？
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 不说了，睡觉
<cfy> roylez_: o
<zkwlx> 瓦片是啥..
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/UqbwV.png
<mayli> zkwlx: wm
 * mayli test
 * mayli test
<alvin_rxg> test failed
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 周末咯
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 有啥好电视吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都看风行上的美剧
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不然你看什么
<alvin_rxg> dvb...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没东西
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以要看风行上e的
<alvin_rxg> 我好久没开 windows 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电脑多
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便开
<alvin_rxg> 女人也多。 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还下载了win7 starter
<alvin_rxg> w7s 要来干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装在上网本上 以防万一
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 250g呢。随便放
<alvin_rxg> 送个内存吧…
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么内存？
<alvin_rxg> 我不下载什么东西的，所以一般32G硬盘够了。
<alvin_rxg> ddr2 的呗。年底 ebay 买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有ddr2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就剩下ddr2 512的2条了
<alvin_rxg> 或者到时侯看看有谁寒假回国的，让带个
<alvin_rxg> 咋不是拼在一起的 1G 呢…… 
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是1G我就不用买了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备再买个2G的ddr3内存
<Ein-lio> bootchart开机速度监测：http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/68f5e0bbjw1dn8mwlzkl7j.jpg
<Ein-lio> 各位能有多快？
<alvin_rxg> Ein-lio: 半分钟，可以了。不用再管了
<Ein-lio> systemd确实快啊！不知道ubuntu什么时候用上systemd
<alvin_rxg> 这是 systemd? ...
<Ein-lio> fedora 16默认systemd引导。
<alvin_rxg> Ein-lio: 你那速度还算上登录时间么？
<Ein-lio> 登录时间不算。
<alvin_rxg> 那怎么 gdm, gnome-shell ...
<Ein-lio> 我说得登录时间是指在gdm界面，输入密码的时间。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 公司的笔记本已经上了opensuse 12.1
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍛ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ddr3 2G现在10欧了
<Ein-lio> 内存很便宜啊现在。可惜我本本还是1G内存。而且老本本，内存升级不划算。
<flh> 还有人在啊
<Ein-lio> 当然有人在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才10欧，还免运费
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hoho
<flh> 有精神有力量
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我准备买二手的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一手的太贵了
<alvin_rxg>  :(
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一手的太贵了ß？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1G还是2g的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不小心按了上
<alvin_rxg> 2G/1G 都好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有便宜的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1G 10欧
<Guest70909> knownbad, 你全天候啊
<knownbad> 你需要玉米？
<Guest70909> 刚用完
<knownbad> 嗯，乖。
<knownbad> 最近广州有什么活动吗？
<fivesheep> 扫黄?
<fivesheep> 大罢工
<fivesheep> lol
<Guest70909> 扫黄????
<Guest70909> 没啥新闻啊
<Pwnna> o.o
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/49594.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 埃及女学生在国会选举前发裸照 呼吁言论自由(图) -6park.com
<ofan> gebjgd: 那博客打不开啊
<ofan> 额 打开了，好恶心
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 长的还行。就是身材太差
<ofan> gebjgd: 链接？
<ofan> 里面的博客链接是个国内网站
<gebjgd> ofan: google图片就行e 
<ofan> 额
<^k^>  06:17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又用上debian了？
<alvin_rxg> ah
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: stable?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉。源太旧了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你习惯就好
<alvin_rxg> 目前没啥特别的需要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch还是首选。省得升级了
<alvin_rxg> debian 也好啊，两三年而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就太老旧了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<ofan> yo
<Guest70909> arch 装 gnome3 怎么装啊
<Guest70909> gnome-shell 还是 gnome-desktop
<ofan> Invoice Due01 Jan 2020
<ofan> Invoice Due: 01 Jan 2020
<ofan> 我VPS到2020年才到期..
<gebjgd> vps能干嘛用？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟你的 dockstar 一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法下载啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法usb => net
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<roylez_> gebjgd: 好久不见，德国佬
<gebjgd> roylez_: 好
<gebjgd> roylez_: 凑合
<roylez_> gebjgd: 墙越来越高了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 什么墙
<roylez_> gebjgd: amazon s3都不放过
<gebjgd> roylez_: s3？
<roylez_> gebjgd: en
<gebjgd> roylez_: 什么东西？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 哪，云服务
<gebjgd> roylez_: 从来不用
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我也不用。不过外面网站用这个的很多
<gebjgd> roylez_: 什么网站
<roylez_> gebjgd: ml-class
<gebjgd> roylez_: make love-class?
<roylez_> gebjgd: en
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-19
<sikao_lfs> 大家有什么法子降低flash对cpu的消耗嘛？受不了了，部分低档的机器播放flash居然一卡一卡的！
<sikao_lfs> 升级到最新版本了。但是flash实在是太卡了。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 什么机器？
<YeLee> sikao_lfs: 开少几个程序，降低CPU占用
<whsailing> morning
<tusooa> ^k^: 出来打招呼
<^k^> tusooa, 在哪里打个招呼？  ㍠ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 这里
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: YeLee 我估计要重新选择linux版本,并且专用化，机器太老了。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: YeLee 其实以前不这样的。这还是2006年的机器就这样了。
<YeLee> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> YeLee, 您好！  ㍠ 
<YeLee> ^k^: 怎么我的电脑上已经9点了？
<^k^> YeLee, 你认为这是多少？  ㍠ 
<YeLee> ^k^的报时功能怎么会有那么奇怪的字？怎么打出来的
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: 我怀疑是不是网络时代，人们开始接受那些不着边际的回答？这才让那些傻傻的机器们混过关，所以与其说是机器的AI高了，还不说，人的AI低了。 现在的网络语言，不能用正常的逻辑来衡量。你能顶住图灵测试吗？
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 请纠正我的错误。  ㍡ 
<whsailing> ！time
<whsailing> !time
 * oink_NCVIA 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 19 日 星期六 09:02:02
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<YeLee> sikao_lfs, 这是一个问题
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 新手求助ubuntu 11.10 IP地址的设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354274 最近突然比较喜欢ubuntu这个系统，昨天安装上了，由于是在学校，上网需要设置IP地址和客服端，所以到现在ubuntu都无法链接上网络，想问问怎么设置IP地址 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 leaderqq — 2011-11-19 9:04 
<sikao_lfs> YeLee: 我觉得以后搞出的人工智能，如果能够成功的从人那欺骗，并得到利益，我认为才算成功的。图灵测试的基准还非常低。主要是语义方面理解并回答符合逻辑。
<YeLee> sikao_lfs, 假如机器人欺骗人类的话，人类不是很危险吗？ ㏲㍡
<sikao_lfs> YeLee: 不危险，就跟人类里面的骗子一样，时刻都存在的，反而证明人类制造的机器非常强悍，而且一般欺骗是存在对现实的理解的，实际上我们现实里遇到的讨钱的，经常就搞不清楚怎么判断。另外存在人本身的情绪问题
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: 我听说，今天上午一头犀牛在一个粉红色的气球中沿者密西西比河飞。你觉得怎样？
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 这是什么？  ㍡ 
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: 我的叔叔试过一回，顺流、逆流各一回，它只过是浅色的并带有斑纹。  这有什么不可思议的?
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 哪里弄来的你的叔叔，而试图下游上游一回，它只有一个彩色条纹的光？  ㍡ 
<YeLee> ^k^, 请给我写出有关“第四号桥”主题的十四行诗。 ㏲㍡
<whsailing> 哈利波特看多了吧你们
<^k^> YeLee, 计数我就这一个，我从来没有一个作家的。  ㍡ 
<sikao_lfs> whsailing: 无聊中，不在无聊中恋爱，就在无聊中调戏良家妇女^k^
<whsailing> sikao_lfs，我也十分非常真是无聊
<YeLee> ^k^, 1738384918加148891840190等于多少 ㏲㍡
<^k^> YeLee, 你在哪里？  ㍡ 
<sikao_lfs> whsailing: 如果你无聊，那么我头一个建议是你去恋爱，这样绝对有事做了。
<whsailing> sikao_lfs，没对象……
<YeLee> ^k^, 我在这里,你会下围棋吗？ ㏲㍡
<^k^> YeLee, 你是如何到达那里？  ㍡ 
<jet_cn> not 
<jet_cn> the 
<jet_cn> 悲催啊,断网了
<whsailing> 哎，各种无聊，七点就起床了，对着电脑发呆
<jet_cn> 只能手机上了
<Hoxily> ^k^: 你知道现在的北京时间吗?
<^k^> Hoxily, “它”？  ㍡ 
<Hoxily> ^k^: 没错,就是它
<Fox78> 对着电脑发呆《--可以看网络视屏。
<^k^> Hoxily, YAY ..  ㍡ 
<whsailing> Fox78，看来得出去流浪流浪
<jet_cn> 今早上我骑车骑了25公里
<YeLee> ^k^, ㏲㍡
<Hoxily> ^k^: 你的爸爸是谁啊?
<jet_cn> 无聊的话可以试试
<^k^> Hoxily, 我真的没有父亲。  ㍡ 
<Fox78> ^k^, 机器人么？什么算法的？ 貌似有点意思
<Hoxily> ^k^: 那么,你的妈妈呢?
<^k^> Fox78, “它”？  ㍡ 
<jet_cn> ^k^ 你是机器人?
<^k^> jet_cn, 这是很好的信息。  ㍡ 
<YeLee> ^k^, 你会你会下玛丽露丝马甲上下棋吗？
<^k^> YeLee, 是什么让你说我，我会下下棋玛丽露丝归属。  ㍡ 
<Hoxily> ^k^: 告诉你一个坏消息吧.我的那个同学 Ubuntu Software Center 坏掉了. 它不能下载任何东西了. 尽管我多次改变 Software Source Server, 尝试过重新安装 Ubuntu Software Center. :-(
<jet_cn> ^k^ are you a girl
<^k^> Hoxily, 转到www.pandorabots.com和创建自己的聊天机器人Alice和AIML。  ㍡ 
<YeLee> ^k^, 你会数学吗？
<^k^> YeLee, 我从来没有考虑过。  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> 这段时间是不是上www.google.com.hk搜东西是不是每隔几分钟就会无响应一次呀？
<jlzhang> Patrick_DJ: 一直如此，从未改变。
<Fox78> 一直如此，从未改变。+1
<Patrick_DJ> 很少在家里上google，一直没发现，公司都有代理。　郁闷～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 包docker和pidgin-librvp啥用? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354275 统计信息: 发表于 由 大茶几 — 2011-11-19 9:48 
<snugglecat> i can't input chinese in gnome3
<whsailing> snugglecat，为什么
<snugglecat> i can't input in gnome3
<snugglecat> i don't know
<whsailing> 你用ibus的吗
<snugglecat> yes
<snugglecat> yes
<snugglecat> yes
<whsailing> 有没有启动ibus
<snugglecat> yes im
<snugglecat> had run it
<snugglecat> knownbad, i'm speak english
<snugglecat> knownbad, i'm speak english
<knownbad> great, i love you too.
<snugglecat> OMG, why my char has broken in xchat
<snugglecat> OMG, why the char has broken in xchat
<snugglecat> xchat --- xcha
<snugglecat> fuck gnome3
<knownbad> i speak english now or i am speaking english.
<whsailing> snugglecat，重启一下吧，
<knownbad> lol, only fuck is used properly.
<whsailing> snugglecat，英语只会看不会写
<snugglecat> i restart gnome3 has N tme
<whsailing> 将mouse移到屏幕右下角，看到ibus的图标，然后配置一下吧
<snugglecat> my openbox no ibus too
<snugglecat> fuck 
<whsailing> oh，shit
<snugglecat> o know
<snugglecat> o no
<snugglecat> ma ma mi a
<Patrick_DJ> 运行ibus-daemon
<Patrick_DJ> you can uninstall the ibus-m17n, and install ibus-pinyin instead.
<whsailing> 对喔，估计你没装ibus的中文输入法插件
<Patrick_DJ> 我正在用的ibus，相信我，不会错的。
<lotcor> 你们有没有出现这样的情况:ibus在托盘里的图标经常不见
<whsailing> lotcor，我是出现个禁止那种标志的图标
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.4开机按哪个键显示grub菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354279 ubuntu10.04 笔记本 grub菜单默认开机隐藏 开机按哪个键能显示grub菜单 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2011-11-19 10:12 
<snugglecat> i can't input chinese
<Patrick_DJ> do you run ibus-daemon APP?
<knownbad> excellent, you'll learn english finally.
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 可以了
<snugglecat> gnome3 找不到声音硬件啊
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<knownbad> 欺骗社会
<Patrick_DJ> 电脑太新了？
<Patrick_DJ> 独立声卡？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 要设置输入法为 ibus 才行， 默认为 xim
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, openbox 能找到， gnome3 没声音
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<knownbad> 是啊，这该知道的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 原来没问题的啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, xim 也行的啊
<snugglecat> 现在要转一次
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<knownbad> 默认不是xim吧？  只有qt？
<snugglecat> 系统 (x 输入法) 默认是这个
<snugglecat> 但是默认的输入不了中文
<snugglecat> 原来 gnome3 我的帐号进不去， 我儿子的可以。 搞到最后， 我的也可以进了， 但问题是输入不了中文， 而且 gnome3没声音
<lotcor> 禁用图标是没有选择输入法吧
<lotcor> 添加了?
<snugglecat> lotcor, 不知道
<snugglecat> 不管他了
<snugglecat> 永不用 gnome3了
<knownbad> 应该是pulseaudio的设定。
<whsailing> snugglecat,恭喜恭喜
<knownbad> 装个pulseaudio-gnome包。
<snugglecat> 不管了
<snugglecat> 我操他 gnome
<whsailing> snugglecat，gnome用起来还是不错的，个人认为
<Evanescence> wordpress 也被墙了? 一直reset啊
<knownbad> 我也有用gnome3起步的差别是大些。
<Evanescence> NND, 什么大的博客网站都墙了, blogspot,blog,wordpress....
<helt> out of control
<snugglecat> whsailing, 不好
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 早墙了。
<knownbad> lxde好用。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • mintmenu 升级挂了，菜单也出了点问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354280 我用 mint debian版本，之前一直比较顺利，前几天升级的时候，mintmenu无法使用了，而且mint菜单的系统项消失了很多选项之类的都没了（只剩下帮助，关于genom等几个），不知怎么回事，开机提示报错如图，请各位帮忙解决 ...
<metbsd> xp好用
<metbsd> 可惜快没了
<Evanescence> sunwilston: 哎.... 我一直都可以访问啊, 难道是有些是自己建的.肯定是自己建的,所以才可以访问. NND, 大悲剧
<Evanescence> awesome好用的,路过一下,没有人夸awesome啊
<whsailing> snugglecat，之前在11.10测试版时，时不时就崩溃，但也习惯了，现在用了正式版，没出现过错误提示
<snugglecat> whsailing, gnome3操作方式不好
<snugglecat> whsailing, 至少不符合我的
<whsailing> snugglecat，还是一个习惯问题吧，用久就好了，
<snugglecat> whsailing, 不行。 不是习惯的问题， 我不会将我的习惯来适应 gnome ， 现实上顺民还做不够么
<snugglecat> whsailing, 我要将窗口按任务来分组， 放在不同的 workspace
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对吧
<knownbad> 不知道，我傻了。
<whsailing> snugglecat，萝卜青菜，各有所爱吧，只能这么好，至少现在我用gnome感觉不错，其实kde也不错
<knownbad> gnome3和osx比较像。
<metbsd> 不过是山寨的
<snugglecat> whsailing, 这个我同意。 不同意的是， 要适应 gnome3 的习惯。
<knownbad> 不喜欢就不要用。
<snugglecat> whsailing, 决不让自己来适应本不喜欢的东西
<snugglecat> 不妥协
<metbsd> 网银都没法用
<snugglecat> knownbad, 所以我不用啊， 所以反对 whsailing 向我推销 gnome3
<whsailing> snugglecat，反正开源的宗旨就是自由，喜欢什么就玩什么咯，
<metbsd> 开源没好货
<whsailing> snugglecat，我可没向你推销gnome3
<snugglecat> 开源不是喜欢什么玩什么， 是不喜欢什么就改什么
<knownbad> 开源是自由不是好不好。
<snugglecat> metbsd, 对你来说没好货
<metbsd> 改的多麻烦，是人玩电脑，不是电脑玩人
<snugglecat> metbsd, 说话准确点
<snugglecat> 不改才是电脑玩人
<whsailing> 怎么感觉是要开口水战了
<snugglecat> 一个程序，太不符合自己的习惯， 就改， 改成适合自己的
<snugglecat> 那程序某些地方不好， 又不能改， 只能按他的设定来让自己习惯， 那不就是电脑玩人么
<knownbad> 你又便秘了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 早
<snugglecat> knownbad, gnome3 让我便秘的厉害
<metbsd> 程序是服务人的，不是要人去学习程序
<knownbad> 去打杯豆浆喝。
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~!
<adam8157> roylez_: 早 我的kindle touch扣款了 shipping soon
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<snugglecat> 没让你学习， 让你按自己的想法让程序来服务自己
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还以为被税了
<metbsd> 程序不人性化，除非是服务器软件，否则迟早被唾弃
<snugglecat> 程序不人性化， 你就改它人性化啊
<snugglecat> 你奶奶的gnome3， 太恶心了， 我改
<whsailing> snugglecat，目前来说，我这菜鸟级人物只能先去适应电脑，等我翅长硬了，才有资格让电脑适应我
<snugglecat> kde 太恶心了， 我改
<roylez_> adam8157: 百通网单号： NY111119391BL 状态： 已发货 直邮日期： 2011-11-19
<snugglecat> knownbad, 太恶心了， 我改
<knownbad> snugglecat: 九阳豆浆机是我唯一买的中国产品。
<roylez_> knownbad: 你牛
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯嗯 看看你的多久能到
<ofan> yoyoyo
<knownbad> 错了，第一个是老婆。
<snugglecat> 中国太恶心了， 但我改不了， 只能适应。 那是谁玩谁
<roylez_> knownbad: 中国老婆买的不合适吧
<roylez_> knownbad: 退货
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国恶心， 美国人民能不能改啊
<metbsd> 程序不人性化等于像用户关门
<knownbad> 给了这么多家用费也差不多了。。。
<snugglecat> metbsd, 所以你可以改啊， 如果是开源的话。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac262724/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 过去的同步都弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<knownbad> snugglecat: linuxmint出了个改装的gnome3你可以参考。
<snugglecat> 开源的自由是针对开发者的
<ofan> All DEs suck
<knownbad> snugglecat: 美国的政客恶心。
<metbsd> 你说apache， pgsql，改个配置还有几分道理，mp3, mplayer还有修改这，修改那，这不是程序玩人了么
<adam8157> ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的想法， 开源软件应该对开发者自由， 对使用者收费
<ofan> kernel.org什么时候才能完全恢复？
<snugglecat> metbsd, 好吧， 我和你讨论所站的位置不一样
<Patrick_DJ> 郁闷，在fvwm下一运行compiz就自动注销了。
<knownbad> 那你用ubuntu去。
<ofan> kernel.org什么时候才能完全恢复？
<knownbad> 或是买redhat去。
<metbsd> rhel确实是企业级服务器操作系统
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对使用者， 基本就不接触源码， 对使用者来说开源干嘛。 使用者基本连代码看都不看一眼
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10 Unity 窗口切换BUG http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354281 Ubuntu11.10 Unity桌面下，打开播放器播放视频，按alt+Tab切换窗口时发现，视频的画面出现假死，其声音却是继续播放。不知大家有没有发现这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lunablade — 2011-11-19 10:43 
<ofan> snugglecat: 使用不必交钱，但是服务要交钱
<knownbad> roylez: 养老婆比买的还花费多，不是一笔买断看可以了。
<metbsd> 要不什么叫end user
<snugglecat> ofan, 我的意思就是说， 开源软件不该对使用者免费
<snugglecat> ofan, 对开发者应该公开代码， 但不该对使用者不收费
<ofan> snugglecat: 实际上免费是一种推销策略
<bluelight> ofan, 你麻烦还真多
<ofan> bluelight: 什么？
<ofan> snugglecat: 开源又不等于免费
<bluelight> ofan, 又是这个问题 
<snugglecat> 我知道， gpl 许可证不强制软件免费
<bluelight> ofan, 对 
<ofan> bluelight: 什么问题
<metbsd> gpl是强制软件免费
<bluelight> ofan, 开源啊 
<metbsd> bsd是不强制
<snugglecat> 但我想强调开源对使用者收费
<bluelight> ofan, 真晕，贵人多忘事
<metbsd> 你弄错了， snugglecat 
<ofan> snugglecat: 你当然可以让软件收费，但是跟免费的比起来，如果你没有比免费的特别好，你只能是失败
<metbsd> 还是先搞清楚吧
<snugglecat> metbsd, 你没看 gpl 文本， 或者不详细。 虽然我也没有详细研究， 但我看到 gpl 不强制免费
<ofan> snugglecat: 所以，对于开源软件来说，收费基本无法存活
<snugglecat> metbsd, 我看的是 gpl2 版本， gpl3还没详细看
<ofan> snugglecat: 你说的太理想化，不符合实际
<bluelight> ofan, 错了 
<bluelight> ofan, mysql公司就是个例子 
<metbsd> gpl就是强制开源，开源的东西还有收费的意义吗
<ofan> bluelight: 什么例子
<bluelight> ofan, mysql，开源，但也 赚钱 
<metbsd> 不管是什么版本，gpl的宗旨是不变的
<snugglecat> metbsd, 是强制公开源码， 有无意义不说， 但文本上没强制免费。
<ofan> bluelight: 怎么赚钱
<ofan> bluelight: 你知道mysql分几个版本么
<snugglecat> 要高清楚， free 不是免费的意思， 是自由
<bluelight> 你邮箱 ，我给你发个文件 
<bluelight> ofan,邮箱
<ofan> bluelight: 没邮箱
<bluelight> 交流障碍 
<metbsd> snugglecat, 你见过给了开源码还收费的吗？
<ofan> 你可以随便举例子
<bluelight> ofan, 交流障碍
<ofan> 开源软件如果做成共享软件那样，基本不会有什么发展
<bluelight> ofan, mysql同时就行几个版本的开发 
<ofan> 完全是两个生态系统
<ofan> bluelight: mysql收费的是服务
<metbsd> snugglecat, 就好像我请你吃免费午饭，然后要你付费？
<snugglecat> metbsd, free 不是免费
<bluelight> ofan, 是啊，你也可以啊
<ofan> bluelight: 可以个屁
<snugglecat> 当我们在谈论自由软件时，我们所指的是自由，而不是价格。我们的通用公共授权是设计用以确保使您拥有发布自由软件备份的自由（以及您可以决定此一服务是否收费），确保您能收到源码或者在您需要时能得到它，确保您能变更软件或将它的一部分用于新的自由软件；并且确保您知道您可以做上述的这些事情。 
<metbsd> snugglecat, 晚上喝了多少？
<knownbad> 是啊，请吃饭是个心意。  但各自付费。
<ofan> 企业级的服务，几个人就能搞的？
<bluelight> ofan, 说话不能带脏字
<knownbad> 这是可以不同的。
<ofan> 可以个p
<snugglecat> 例如，假如您发布此类程序的副本，无论是免费或收取费用，您必须将您所享有的一切权利给予收受者。您也必须确保他们也能收到或得到原始程序码。而且您必须向他们展示这些条款的內容，使他们知到他们所享有的权利。 
<bluelight> ofan, 骂人要有水平，
<knownbad> 没关系。
<metbsd> snugglecat, 哪个开源软件是收费的？你倒是举个例子看看？
<knownbad> 我拿玉米捅他屁眼。
<bluelight> 成粥了
<snugglecat> metbsd, 现实是现实， 但我将 我的 开源软件 收费， 不违反。 只要我 符合了规定
<snugglecat> 明白吗
<ofan> 其实也很好理解，餐厅里的服务员给顾客提供服务，顾客给他小费
<knownbad> snugglecat: 对不起，我背叛你了。  捅了别人屁眼。
<snugglecat> 现实没有， 不代表我不能将开源软件收费
<snugglecat> ......
<ofan> snugglecat: 开软软件收费的模式根本就行不通
<bluelight> 你们说邮箱，我给你们发个文件
<bluelight> 你们看
<snugglecat> 不说行不行得通， 而是 gpl 没有不允许收费
<knownbad> 下班去。
<snugglecat> 我可以收费， 但有没有意义那是另一个事情
<ofan> 那你就自己搞去吧
<bluelight> ofan，我看不惯你，你邮箱
<ofan> bluelight: 没邮箱
<metbsd> 他意思说，我可以请你吃大餐，但是谁付费是另外一个事情
<bluelight> ofan, ä½ qq
<ofan> 不用qq
<snugglecat> metbsd, 你去看 gpl 的文本啊
<ofan> 有什么东西直接贴pastebin,发链接
<snugglecat> 当我们在谈论自由软件时，我们所指的是自由，而不是价格。我们的通用公共授权是设计用以确保使您拥有发布自由软件备份的自由（以及您可以决定此一服务是否收费），确保您能收到源码或者在您需要时能得到它，确保您能变更软件或将它的一部分用于新的自由软件；并且确保您知道您可以做上述的这些事情。 
<bluelight> ofan, 你爸邮箱
<snugglecat> 可以决定此服务是否收费
<ofan> bluelight: 我爸也没
<metbsd> 你说的也不是gpl的事情了
<ofan> bluelight: 你不用说了，你举1000000万个例子也都是那个样子
<bluelight> ofan, 哥服了
<bluelight> ofan, 我昨天才看的
<ofan> bluelight: 贴出来啊
<ofan> 发毛邮箱
<snugglecat> 我说的就是 gpl 的事情啊， gpl 规定中并不规定是用此许可证的软件必须免费
<metbsd> 你说的就是，我源代码给你了，但是还是可以收服务费的
<ofan> 一天几百封邮件上哪找你的去
<bluelight> ofan, 你现在申请个
<snugglecat> 你说的免费大餐的例子不对。
<ofan> bluelight: 没空
<metbsd> 可是源代码都是免费下载的
<bluelight> ofan, 那算了吧，你就是榆木疙瘩
<metbsd> 你试试卖源代码就行了
<bluelight> ofan, 源代码不能卖
<ofan> 卖源码..
<snugglecat> 应该是， 一个餐厅， 采用 gpl 协议， 那餐厅的所有菜式必须公开所有材料和做法， 但并没有说同时必须免费
<snugglecat> 另一个餐厅采用那些菜式， 不管有没有修改，也必须公开他的所有材料和做法
<metbsd> 餐厅如果gpl意思所有材料都是免费的
<snugglecat> 但也没说菜必须免费
<metbsd> 做法也是免费的
<snugglecat> 菜可以收费啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 这个例子不适用
<snugglecat> 你不给钱， 你就按材料和做法来做啊
<snugglecat> ofan, 我是按他的例子说的啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 谁的？
<snugglecat> 其请一个朋友吃的大餐， 严格的说不是免费大餐， 而是自由大餐
<snugglecat> free software 那个 free 不是免费的意思
<namoamitabuddha> 请问网页表单填写内容是否有办法保存
 * mayli test
<namoamitabuddha> 自由和免费要看context的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: lastpass
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: fx插件?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 浏览器本身就可以保存表单
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我用lastpass来保存密码之类的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 怎么做
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 保存表单
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 浏览器设置里
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是, 我要保存某个表单
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我用的chrome，填完后会自动提示是否保存
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 表单里面内容比较多, 包括选项啥的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 也可以
<ofan> 只要是表单就可以保存
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不清楚fx怎么干的
<Evanescence> 有人在vim里用LaTeX的吗? 求好用的插件. 比如自动补全,或者tab补全,或者其他特性的
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: vim-latex
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 这个我已经安装了,还有其他推荐么?
<ofan> 我去fx里竟然没这选项
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 看下这个插件
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lazarus-form-recovery/
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是否就是这种效果?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚，没用过
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 里面有几个snapshot, 看下
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那个是恢复文本的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/autofill-forms/?src=search 看这个
<Kandu> Evanescence: 巨好用，不過時不時冒 bug
<Evanescence> Kandu: 额,那我果断用了
<snugglecat> 采用 gpl 许可证的， 必须将 源码 公开， 但不规定必须免费， 收不收费， 其他人拿到这个源码， 不能将其闭源， 同时必须公开修改的内容。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 是說 awesome
<ofan> snugglecat: gpl不是这么规定的
<snugglecat> ofan, 那你帮我扫盲一下
<Kandu> Evanescence: 還有，覺得它不適合 gui 開發者用
<snugglecat> 修改后的源码所有者变为修改者， 修改版本的 bug 不能回朔到上游
<Evanescence> Kandu: 嗯... 我一直没有遇见bug... 修改过几次rc.lua,使用两个lua lib,
<snugglecat> ofan, 我是酱紫理解的， 那你解释一下， 正确的是怎么样的
<ofan> snugglecat: gpl规定用户拿到分发的软件后，他就拥有你所拥有的一切权利，包括查看源代码，修改，如果你的程序是建立在其他GPL程序之上，并且是免费的，所以用户拿到的时候也不应该对软件收费，但是对额外的服务你可以收取一定的费用
<snugglecat> ofan, 你的和我的不同是， 上游是免费的， 下游也是免费的???
<snugglecat> ofan, 其它的貌似没什么区别
<snugglecat> ofan, 那上游是收费的， 我修改后的版本是不是也是收费的
<ofan> snugglecat: 对，如果你使用的时候是免费的，那么别人拿到的时候也应该免费
<snugglecat> 那上游是收费的呢？？
<ofan> snugglecat: 收费就取决于你了
<snugglecat> 不论怎么样， 代码必须公开啊
<snugglecat> 我的意思是说， 代码公开的， 我的源码或便以后的收费了， 可能是傻逼， 但gpl没阻止我做傻逼啊
<snugglecat> 我的意思是说， 代码公开的， 我的源码或编译后的收费了， 可能是傻逼， 但gpl没阻止我做傻逼啊
<metbsd> 你个傻逼！
<metbsd> 去做傻逼吧！
<metbsd> 哈哈
<ofan> 。。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> ofan, 我明白你的意思了， 问题是我的没有上游， 我是源头
<ofan> snugglecat: 你的啥
<ofan> snugglecat: 你的不需要链接glibc么？
<snugglecat> 我有我的项目呢。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 你是说 链接的 库 也得上游免费， 我的也免费？？？ glibc 是 gpl 还是 lgpl 啊
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我再去仔细研究一下
<namoamitabuddha> 只要用glibc的就必须开源?
<ofan> snugglecat: 按照GPL里的说法，链接其他库也算是这些库的衍生作品，貌似有种特例是链接kernel
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 说来说去， 我要讨论的是 开源不表示免费
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我没说不将之开源啊
<Colin-shzsc> 似乎开着虚拟机的情况下总是多多少少要动用一点 Swap？
<metbsd> 说来说去，他意思就是有些公共厕所要收费也是别人的正常要求
<snugglecat> metbsd, 你要高清楚， 自由厕所和公共厕所 的区别
<Evanescence> 有没有人玩分布式的?
<snugglecat> 自由厕所， 是必须公开 厕所的源码， 而不是说 免费
<snugglecat> 公共厕所， 免费， 但也不一定公开源码啊
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 如果从第一个人的盗版那里获得盗版,也会被罚? 还是不用罚?
<Colin-shzsc> 我的理解，自由软件是指不能把自己的劳动成果封闭起来当作资本来赚钱，但自己在此上付出的劳动和为此提供的服务可以用来赚钱。
<Colin-shzsc> 所以说任何软件协议只要不允许商业使用，就不是自由软件协议
<snugglecat> 你请别人吃免费大餐， 不一定是 gpl 大餐。 你的大餐公开源码么。 你的大餐，我去修改了， 是否也得公开源码
<snugglecat> 你的大餐贴钱， 不公开源码， 还不是开源大餐啊
<Relaed> 好
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 你的劳动必须开源， 别人采用你的劳动不能将其封闭， 修改也得公开
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 我所说的劳动
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 好吧， 那我将我的劳动成果不封闭， 可以赚钱不
<Colin-shzsc> 指的不是最终的结果
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 成果当然要公开，但是对于特定的最终用户我可以就我在对软件修改什么的过程当中所付出的劳动以及对此用户提供的服务收费，要不然也就没有商业 Linux 发行版了
<snugglecat> 为什么开源， 收不到费， 那是有个实际原因， 源码公开了， 使用者通过源码就可以生成程序， 所以收费是无意义。 
<snugglecat> 并不是说， 在文本上规定必须免费。
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 所以一般都是成果收费无意义， 转为在服务上收费
<freeayu> hello, 同学们，早上好
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 旧版文鼎字体的协议在这点上就阐述得很清楚，你可以自己去看看。我没有说在成果上收费
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 劳动成果和抽象的“劳动”这个概念不是一回事好不好，“劳动成果”是“劳动”的最终结果，“劳动成果”是必须 freely available 的，但“劳动”是可以收费的
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 发布一个win32平台上的GTK静态库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354286 我花费两个星期编译了GTK等相关库的所有 静态库 。现在奉献给有需要的人。（18M） http://code.google.com/p/static-gtk2-mingw32/ http://static-gtk2-mingw32.googlecode.c ... 32-0.1.zip 包含了一个静态的pkg-config 由于静态编译，bin目录太大就没有把gettext相关的打 ...
<Colin-shzsc> 可惜新版文鼎字体的协议给 freely available 加上了 non-profit 的前提，所以就不是自由协议了。
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 有点不能理解你说的， 用 源码 来说吧
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 不能理解就算了，我今天还在家里加班的来着。
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 源码是 劳动成果， 那劳动是什么
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: “劳动”就是你编写或者修改源码的这个可能是漫长艰难的过程
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 那我怎么付钱买你的这个过程， 而不是免费拿你的成果
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 通过服务费么
<snugglecat> 类似支持的服务么
<snugglecat> 我最初的说法是， 不管 劳动 还是劳动成果， 对使用者来说， 都应该是收费且闭源。 劳动成果指的是编译后的。 开发者之间是开源
<snugglecat> 开源的范围应该限定在 开发者
<bluek> snugglecat, 嘿嘿
<snugglecat> 排除使用者
<bluek> snugglecat, 什么时候来的？也不打声招呼
<snugglecat> ............
<snugglecat> bluek, 你想我了???
<bluek> snugglecat, 日
<snugglecat> .....
<GNUdog> hamo_laptop: 123
<GNUdog> adam8157: 321
<adam8157> GNUdog: 222
<GNUdog> adam8157: 晚上去不?
<hamo_laptop> GNUdog: 一生二
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啊? 晚上去哪
<snugglecat> 你一啖糖一啖.. 啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不去, 明天给你捧场 今天养精蓄锐
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你猜～
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 养精？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 咱们咋招来这么个猥琐男啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 话说，这个时候我应该当内…
<GNUdog> 那就攻击你好了 adam8157
<GNUdog> adam8157: 没你猥琐
<hamo_laptop> GNUdog:  +1
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 你还没回答我的呢， 以啥方式 付钱你买 劳动的过程， 而不免费拿你的成果， 通过支持类似的服务么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去...我说啥了
<hamo_laptop> GNUdog:  我这都是 adam8157 传染的阿..
 * hamo_laptop 大家要知道啊， adam8157 把我教坏了啊！
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 边去
<snugglecat> 类似 “支持” 等服务么
 * hamo_laptop 溜了...饭去...
<snugglecat> 例如，假如您发布此类程序的副本，无论是免费或收取费用，您必须将您所享有的一切权利给予收受者。您也必须确保他们也能收到或得到原始程序码。而且您必须向他们展示这些条款的內容，使他们知到他们所享有的权利。 
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> 如花公司的果然都很猥琐呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 京东的莫代尔秋衣到了，比棉的给力太多了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我在帝都 现在都还没穿秋衣呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋冷不冷？
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席, 我怕了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 怕啥？
<adam8157> pani
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/1000024577.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: IITA 时尚男士莫代尔薄款内衣套装30301 深灰 XXL 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> roylez_: 你多高啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 强烈推荐。这个牌子的莫代尔的内衣，没看见评论低于1000的
<roylez_> adam8157: 175
<yudun1989> 大家最近用皮筋可以登录gtalk咩。我这死活登录不了阿
<tenzu> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于u盘安装11.10 64位版的问题，求大神指点啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354290 我的电脑是笔记本，安装得加上acpi=off才行，但是安装完了出现问题 问题如下 1，desktop版本，用ultraiso刻入u盘，成功安装，完了重启，在选择系统的菜单那里选择了win7，可以进入，选择ubuntu不能进入，黑屏 2，alternate ...
<soiamso> adam8157 vo 
<adam8157> soiamso: 啥
<soiamso> IITA 是什么牌子？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你点个啥？
<soiamso> adam8157 http://list.tmall.com/search_product.htm?q=vo+%C4%DA%D2%C2&type=p&cat=all&userBucket=10
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: vo 内衣-保暖内衣-内衣/塑身/袜品/文胸-淘宝商城
<roylez_> soiamso: 管他啥牌子...
<tenzu> roylez_: 没啥, 在等开饭
<soiamso> roylez_: 那个IITA 用的厂非常差，还不如 vancl
<roylez_> soiamso: 你这都知道？
<yudun1989> 唔，pidgin gtalk登录不能求解救:-D
<soiamso> roylez_: 我在商场买 vo 都有穿孔烂的，可以想象这些大牌子都是oem 加 欺骗营销
<roylez_> soiamso: 我买的又不是vo
<soiamso> roylez_:  vo 算是最装逼的了，其实过120就不正常了
<roylez_> soiamso: 109
<mao> 大家说说国内正儿八经搞云计算的都有哪家公司啊
<jlzhang> 到底啥是云计算，现在还没搞明白。到处是这样的噱头。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/111119/09525701705622804.png
<mao> 我觉得云计算大概就是大型的数据中心吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 亚马逊太牛了
<soiamso> mao: 人怕出名，基本在宣传的都不是真正在做的
<roylez_> tenzu: 销售额是沃尔玛、target、buy.com合起来再乘5
<soiamso> mao: 云计算，是大型的运算中心。
<tenzu> roylez_: 看来以后买东西上amazon是王道啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 而且弯弯去了这么NB的一个公司
<roylez_> tenzu: 弯弯？他不是去google了么？
<mao> soiamso: 我知道谷歌、亚马逊比较厉害，国内有没有在搞的？
<soiamso> mao: 有这么声张，在国内混不下去吧
<tenzu> roylez_: amazon去了
<roylez_> tenzu: o...
<roylez_> tenzu: 这公司比ebay更有前途
<tenzu> roylez_: 在西雅图, 应该是总部了吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> roylez_: 看样子待遇不错呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/exploit/24224/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 24224: Linux x86 cdda2cdr local disk exploit
<mao> soiamso: 我觉得搞云计算得有条件，最起码得服务器数量多吧，像阿里、腾讯、百度他们应该还是有条件的
<soiamso> mao: 就算在做这些公司也不会向终端降价，如果还宣传是云有两种后果，1，客户认为高端可以涨价，2，客户认为你赚得真狠，非降价不可。
<soiamso> mao: 两台PC 都能搞个云吧。。。
<mao> soiamso: ==！
<soiamso> mao: 成本不断降低，用工不断减少，还能维持原价，检大便宜了，没有几个检钱的到派出所吧，中国的现实。现在也就只有强调个人服务的公司在宣传。
<adam8157> tenzu: roylez_ 貌似待遇也不是很高的
<roylez_> adam8157: 人多了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 就知道待遇，庸俗
<adam8157> roylez_: 不过还是很艳羡啊, 一年110K$好像
<roylez_> adam8157: 西雅图工资不高呢
<tenzu> adam8157: 具体就不知道了, 不过至少一年可以免费配一副眼镜, 而且家属也能有点福利
<roylez_> adam8157: 你艳羡啥，玩蛋去
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该消费也比硅谷之类的地方低好多
<adam8157> tenzu: 还有这个...
<adam8157> roylez_: 0 o
<roylez_> adam8157: 衣食无忧是真的
<roylez_> adam8157: 咱这种不知道算不算生于忧患
<tenzu> 玩儿蛋...
<adam8157> roylez_: sigh...
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授不要学坏
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/11/19/high-school-sports.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 国内观光：高中生的校运会开幕式方阵
<roylez_> adam8157: 广西。。。跟云南有的一拼了
<adam8157> roylez_: 云南咋了
<roylez_> adam8157: 云南人唱山歌啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 没听过么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 好吧 知道了 别找了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/11/cloud-foundry/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Man Survives Steve Ballmer's Flying Chair To Build '21st Century Linux' | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com
<moriramar> roylez, 什麼？有雲南山歌教新視頻了？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 让lubuntu12.04自动登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354294 装了lubuntu12.04,lightdm的主题太丑了，和系统主题不一致，又不知道怎么改，不想看到它。 谷歌了一下找到了答案。修改/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 添加： autologin-user=你的大名 autologin-user-timeout=0 autologin-session=lightdm-autologin 还是原来得lxdm好，风格和系统主 ...
<snugglecat> 航空母舰上开飞机的算空军还是海军啊
<snugglecat> soiamso, 两台pic能搞个基
<snugglecat> 航空母舰上开飞机的算空军还是海军啊
<soiamso> snugglecat: 海军
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> soiamso, 有个问题， 空军的， 必须是陆地基地上的才算么
<soiamso> snugglecat:  要看死在什么地方吧？
<snugglecat> 不知道我的理解对不。 正经的空军的作战半径不是很短么
<Freebuilder> 美国的海军陆战队又是什么概念？
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 我想我明白的你的意思了， 就是说， 开源软件 收费， 源码必须公开。 我说的不是一样的么，只是换了个方式解释啊， 只是具体说明收费收的是哪一部分。 
<snugglecat> 我还以为有啥特别的收费方式
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 我懂了，是属于海军， 我新的问题， 正经的空军不是不能走的太远么
<snugglecat> 同理， 正经陆军不是也得有个基地， 也不能像航母那样走的太远么
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 其实很简单，按编制单位为军级的，陆上作战单位就是陆军，空中作战单位就是空军！哈哈……
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 不明白， 网上也说航母上的飞机算是海军，也是海军的资产。 
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 我觉得就是看编制的，它手下主要是什么就是什么军了。
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 主要是海上作战单位，空中作战单位只是一小部分那就是海军了。
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 哦
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 如果那部分空中作战单位够大的话，大到要编为军级，那就是空军了。
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 在网上看， 航母中的飞机主要做制海权， 所以说是海军。 那海湾战争那种飞到伊拉克上空的， 又算什么呢
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 哦， 就是说不一定
 * Leonhard_Euler printf((char *)(int i="hi"));
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 不想了！睡觉！
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 啥子啊
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 瞎写的
<tusooa> Leonhard_Euler: <stdin>: 在函数‘main’中:
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:21: 错误：expected ‘)’ before ‘i’
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:28: 错误：expected expression before ‘)’ token
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你是 kamea???
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: yep
<snugglecat> :)
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助 运行applet 程序出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354300 程序如下： import java.applet.*; import java.awt.*; public class FirstApplet extends Applet{ public void paint (Graphics g){ g.setColor(Color.blue); g.drawString("这是一个java程序",12,50); g.setColor(Color.red); g.setFont(new Font("宋体",Font.BOLD,36)); g.drawString("我改了字体",22,160); } } 1 ...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • NixNote(就是之前的NeverNote的升级版)同步的时候出错，怎么回事儿啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354302 错误信息如下： 2011-11-19 13:24:36.176 Full Sequence Before: 1311664283000 2011-11-19 13:24:36.176 Last Sequence Date: 1321680160535 2011-11-19 13:24:36.178 Update Count: 154 2011-11-19 13:24:36.178 Last Update Count: 154 2011-11-19 13:24:36.84 ...
<moriramar> 這個^k^把個字搞個綠色，XChat登入信息也是錄色……這什麼都看不清了。
<ofan> ban掉
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 不错还行
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 绿色挺好的
<ofan> 讨厌绿色
<moriramar> Freebuilder, 你說還好是說信息顯示得很好，還是說信息被無視得很好？
<Relaed> irssi里面显示的蛮好啊
<cfy> moriramar: .
<cfy> moriramar: gentoo?
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 显示啊，看得很清楚啊
<moriramar> cfy, 對，Gentoo。怎麼了？
<cfy> moriramar: 没啥，对了，你用啥编辑器？啥wm?
<moriramar> FrankLv, Relaed, 我敗了。
<cfy> Kandu: 我换成sawfish恶劣
<cfy> Kandu: 我换成sawfish了
<moriramar> cfy, vim，metacity
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。。。
<ceetozz> hi
<^k^> ceetozz, 好  ㍥ 
<moriramar> ceetozz, Hi
<Freebuilder> 还是英文聊天室人多，可惜不懂英文！
<ceetozz> whois Freebuilder 
<Freebuilder> 自由建客
<ceetozz> 这个怎么修改呀，@后面的IP地址为其它字符？？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒聽說過
<Kandu> cfy: 我在用 metacity
 * Leonhard_Euler int *p=&(*a=&(i="hi"));printf("%c",*((int *)*p));
<ceetozz> ^k^: 请教下，那个怎么弄呀？
<Kandu> cfy: 騷魚，好名字。可用 lisp 擴展，挺適合你的
<Freebuilder> 刚看到 #archlinux 那边有人发了个“ʇıɥs uıʞɔnɟ”这什么字符？
<^k^> ceetozz, 他们不是现在，但我会请稍后。  ㍥ 
<ceetozz> Freebuilder: 好像是俄文吧
<Freebuilder> ceetozz, 不是英文倒过来吗？
<ceetozz> 哈哈 
<ceetozz> 也许
<ceetozz> 不过咋一看，很像俄文的样子
<moriramar> 6uıʞɔnɟ
<moriramar> 是說這樣的字符
<moriramar> 嗎？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助如何在UEFI+GPT下实现Win7和Ubuntu共存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354303 安装没有问题，关键不会引导 Win7的bootmgr.efi在隐藏的efi分区里面 GRUB2不会用 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zirconi — 2011-11-19 13:49 
<Patrick_DJ> QT4是什么License的?
<Freebuilder> 非商业是 GPL3 ，商业版不清楚应该是看合同吧
<Freebuilder> LGPL3
<Patrick_DJ> 收到，谢谢。
<Freebuilder> 错了，应该是 LGPL2.1
<Patrick_DJ> OK.
<moriramar> Qt4 的話有 GPL2(早期版本) GPL3(GPL3公佈後沒多久) LGPL 2.1(應該是4.5之後有) 商業協議
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu10.10安装burg的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354306 我按照网上找到的所以方法试了还是不能安装burg。。。我的是ubuntu10.10的版本，有谁成功了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2011-11-19 14:15 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有GTE和思维导图结合的软件,在LINUX下的有什么? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354309 既可以用导图制定长期计划并且车出来,又可以用GTD监督其中期短期计划完成的情况.这样的软件. LINUX下有什么呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenyuzhou — 2011-11-19 14:38 
 * gfrog says morning
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer播放正常 smplayer播放几秒后退出 大家帮看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354312 smplayer几秒后退出 显示异常 （smplayer是刚安装好的，默认配置） 大家帮看看 mplayer挂字幕太麻烦了 代码如下 Code: /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo gl:yuv=3 -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -dou ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 各位大神们，我的windows 7系统装了ubuntu 11.10后win 7进不去了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354319 硬盘安装 ubuntu 11 后 重启，一共有5个选项，ubuntu 一切正常，但win 7进不去，选择win 7 选项，回车，光标闪了一下，又回到原来的界面（GNU GRUB 1.99－12ubuntu 5版) ,跪求高人指点，不要让我重装系统。 sudo ge ...
<gebjgd> 好冷清
<ilovezoe> 元素 标签 属性 关系是什么
<ilovezoe> html中.
<warm> 有用 amule 的吗？ 怎么关联 firefox 和 ed2k?
<bluek> warm, 我以前用的，不好用
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, amule不會 mldonkey因爲不會，， 現在都是複製粘貼的
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 你的 xiong 呢？
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧，我都跟你说过了啊，我不是那个人啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 好吧，， 暫時給你 無罪假定
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: ==！
<Kandu> ilovezoe: 開始標籤和對應的結束標籤及其包圍的所有內容構成一個元素(所以內容中的標籤對構成的元素是子元素)，標籤可有屬性
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 交納 ssh 帳號密碼登錄url ，， 作爲保釋條件
<bluezd> :q!
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 必要時 交出 gpg ssh的私鑰和公鑰
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 你要的是翻墙的ssh还是我机器上的ssh？
<ilovezoe> Kandu: 谢谢.
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 廢話 當然是 翻牆的 ，， 不過你的機器有 好東西的話， 都要了
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想要ssh呢，你翻一翻几天前的聊天记录，我也在求帐号啊,你要是知道怎么搞到还望给兄弟我说一声儿。至于我机器上的...压根就没开ssh服务，再说我在/etc/hosts.deny里禁了所有连接，嘿嘿....
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 嗯嗯，， 也是這樣的，，
<snugglecat> Kandu, 在聊 html???
<snugglecat> xml????
<cfy> mao: 去oneleaf那里买30/m
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: 我刚刚问的.
<mao> cfy: oneleaf是谁？
<ilovezoe> !!!
<mao> cfy: 我怎么搜出一化妆品的牌子
<ilovezoe> 速去论坛学习.
<Kandu> cfy: 改了 MM 的幾次 bug, 感覺算法導論裡的紅黑樹不太實用，它用了標兵做 nil，我老是忘了，直接寫成 nil, 然後它刪節點時還偷懶，左右孩子俱存的時候還偷懶只刪 succ 節點，所以真實被刪的節點不可預測
<cfy> mao: 论坛那里的
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • quickbuild安装和使用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354325 今天上午在搞这个东东 还是没有成功 网上的资料好少啊 不知道哪位大侠可以指点下呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟级别 — 2011-11-19 16:12 
<cfy> Kandu: 这个。我用了某个b-tree的模块，把数据存在硬盘上。。。结果慢死了。。。还不如数据库。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这实现。。
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 问啥呢
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，你照算法導論寫的?
<cfy> Kandu: 没有，我用别人的库的。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那不好說了，是實作問題還是 lisp 問題
<georgetso> hello
<cfy> Kandu: 我所有数据，内存放不下，就得放在硬盘上，
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我觉得是实现问题。。。
<^k^> georgetso, 好  ㍨ 
<georgetso> 大家好，请问ubuntu下有没有什么 用0填写所有空闲磁盘空间 的软件？
<Kandu> cfy: 正重寫 rbtree, 算法導論那實現，只適合教學
<cfy> georgetso: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<ofan> rbtree多实用啊
<georgetso> 就是无法再用磁盘恢复工具恢复删除数据的东西
<georgetso> cfy: 不是所有磁盘，是磁盘中的空闲空间
<georgetso> 就像mac中的 erase free space 功能
<cfy> georgetso: 那就建立一个巨大的zero文件。。。。
<georgetso> cfy: 理解不能
<cfy> georgetso: dd if=/dev/zero of=one_file
<georgetso> cfy: 那好困难啊，所有文件都要这样写啊。。
<cfy> georgetso: ?
<ofan> georgetso: 磁盘整理
<georgetso> ofan: 我用的服务器，没有界面
<cfy> georgetso: 一个分区，做一次就可以了吧。什么所有文件
<cfy> georgetso: 哦。
<cfy> georgetso: 你说粉碎文件么？
<georgetso> cfy: 我的需求是：
<ofan> georgetso: 没人用界面
<georgetso> cfy: 我的磁盘中有文件，也有空闲空间，我要把所有空闲空间填0
<cfy> georgetso: shred可以做。可是现代的文件系统也许用不了
<georgetso> cfy: 但是已有文件的部分，不做任何更改
<georgetso> cfy: ofan: 我的文件系统是 ext4
<cfy> georgetso: 那就dd一个巨大的内容为0的文件，然后删除这个巨大问价
<cfy> georgetso: 那就dd一个巨大的内容为0的文件，然后删除这个巨大文件
<ofan> mac里哪有erase free space?
<georgetso> cfy: 巨到多大，不好掌握啊
<cfy> georgetso: 这么麻烦，还不如，把你的文件系统建立在加密上面
<ofan> disk utilities?
<georgetso> ofan: disk utility
<ofan> o
<cfy> georgetso: 巨大到空间用光
<georgetso> cfy: 加密也有密码啊
<georgetso> cfy: 请赐教
<cfy> georgetso: ?
<cfy> georgetso: cryptsetup里的luks
<cfy> 想想你的深层需求
<georgetso> cfy: 什么深层需求
<georgetso> 实际上是怎么回事：比如我的ubuntu磁盘里有a片
<georgetso> 为了不被jc叔叔抓到，然后用磁盘恢复工具恢复我的信息
<supercatexpert> shred直接填分区就是了
<supercatexpert> 和文件系统就没关系了
<snugglecat> gnome3 没有声音， 连声卡都没检测到， 其他桌面都没问题
<georgetso> 所有我需要用0填写所有空闲磁盘空间
<georgetso> supercatexpert: 请赐教
<cfy> georgetso: 用encfs
<supercatexpert> shred只是说针对单个文件的时候，就要看文件系统了
<cfy> georgetso: 建立一个文件夹.a
<georgetso> cfy: 恩恩，然后？
<cfy> georgetso: 每次你要看用到这戏文件的时候，mkdir a,encfs .a/ a/
<georgetso> cfy: 额。。。
<cfy> georgetso: 就是加密目录
<supercatexpert> 加密最好的还是TrueCrypt
<cfy> georgetso: 去搜索encfs
<georgetso> cfy: 假设警察叔叔知道 .a
<georgetso> 我不要加密啊
<cfy> georgetso: 哦。删除.a
<georgetso> 我就是要删除这些信息
<supercatexpert> 这个玩意可以设置2层密码，而且没办法知道加密卷是不是有2层的
<cfy> georgetso: 除非它知道密码
<georgetso> 万一警察叔叔拿着法院传票，要我输入密码
<cfy> georgetso: 那你用随机数据作为密码
<cfy> georgetso: 你不说会死啊
<supercatexpert> 那就输入第1层
<georgetso> cfy: 有老虎凳啊
<Kandu> ofan: rbtree 是實用。不過算法導論上的那份實現代碼不實用，實際刪除節點不可預測，所以刪東西後，縮小 node 鏈時，就不知真實空洞在哪，用標兵 nil, 則和 0 值 nil 不統一了
<supercatexpert> 第二层没办法知道的
<georgetso> cfy: 我没打算留下数据
<cfy> georgetso: 用随机数据作为密码，你也不知道不久得了？
<georgetso> 就是要删除数据
<georgetso> 现在数据已经没有了
<cfy> georgetso: 你太蛋疼l阿
<cfy> 无聊
<georgetso> 为了避免被坏人恢复
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 电脑的启动流程，刚刚学到的，对双系统的tx有所帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354327 开机流程不主要启劢记录区(MBR) 我们在计算器概论里面谈到了,没有执行软件癿硬件是没有用癿,除了会电人乀外..., 而为了计算机硬 件系统癿资源合理分配,因此有了操作系统这个系统软件癿产生。由二操作系统会控 ...
<cfy> 去搜索加密。
<georgetso> 我还想用0填写空写磁盘空间
<georgetso> 这样坏人就不能恢复我删除的文件资料了
<supercatexpert> 关键是要多次擦写才有效果
<georgetso> cfy: 我的确eggache啊
<georgetso> supercatexpert: 吴放
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: 问.html的问题.他已经答了.
<supercatexpert> 单次的擦写只是软件层次上的不可修复
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 好吧
<georgetso> supercatexpert: 无妨，那就多次。5次7次都无所谓
<supercatexpert> 标准上貌似是63次擦除
<ofan> Kandu: nil可以为任意值吧
<snugglecat> gnome3 没有声音， 连声卡都没检测到， 其他桌面都没问题
<snugglecat> 怎么解决
<ofan> Kandu: 或者加个isNil的标志
<georgetso> supercatexpert: 重要的是，我需要知道怎样用0填写磁盘空间，又不删除我的已有数据
<cfy> georgetso: 自己想，加密就够了
<georgetso> cfy: 555
<supercatexpert> 如果是整个硬盘，我建议乃还是拿铝热剂销毁了算了
<ofan> georgetso: http://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/unix/secure-erase.html
<georgetso> supercatexpert: 不行啊。。有其他可以见人的重要数据
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: UNIX Secure Erase
<supercatexpert> 用TrueCrypt吧，这个工具保证乃满意
<CyrusYzGTt> 先 磁化  然後 烘烤 然後 硫酸 然後 鹽酸 然後 煅燒  然後 浸泡 然後
<georgetso> CyrusYzGTt: google的做法是粉碎磁盘。
<georgetso> CyrusYzGTt: 但是我还需要啊，555
<CyrusYzGTt> georgetso§ 粉碎也木有用的，， 起碼要 磁化 烘烤 是最基本的
<ilovezoe> georgetso: 你觉得你把别人的东西备份好,再把你那个硬盘扔到深海里得了.呵呵.
<georgetso> shred 似乎是针对单个文件的啊
<supercatexpert> shred可以对设备文件生效的
<supercatexpert> 比如/dev/sda1
<georgetso> 可是我不要整个设备啊。。只是空闲空间填0
<supercatexpert> 那没这种东西
<supercatexpert> 现在的文件系统也不大能够这么做
<ofan> 那就整个分区都干掉了
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯。不過不方便了
<georgetso> 正在看 cryptsetup
<supercatexpert> 既然要保存机密数据，当然要首先加密了
<supercatexpert> RhythmCat Music Player 1.0.0-1 正式版发布~ 下载地址: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmcat/ ，欢迎各位使用~
<^k^> supercatexpert ⇪ ti: rhythmcat - A music player under Linux with lyric show and plugin support. - Google Project Hosting 
<ofan> georgetso: 有个方法就是碎片整理后，然后猛填充0
<supercatexpert> 关键是空白的位置不好确定
<supercatexpert> 除非乃对文件系统很熟
<supercatexpert> 然后自己写一个
<supercatexpert> 空白区域可以通过文件系统的Bitmap来获知
<ofan> 没法获取
<ofan> 即使你对文件系统很熟
<supercatexpert> 视文件系统类型而定的
<georgetso> ofan: mac有个按钮，直接做这事。
<cfy> 真无聊
<georgetso> 叫做 "erase free space"
<cfy> dd出个文件，加密挂载，用随机数据作为密码挂载
<cfy> 用完，删除就完了呗
<cfy> 有啥？
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似 BleachBit 有填零功能，实现原理似乎是通过往 /tmp 里面填全部为 0 的文件把分区全部占满然后再把填进的文件删掉来实现的，很笨的办法
<cfy> georgetso: 好了，你的问题解决了
<georgetso> cfy: thanks
<ofan> georgetso: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3680
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Mac OS X v10.5 or later: About Disk Utility's erase free space feature
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 就是这样的
<ofan> georgetso: 看Additional Information，就知道mac其实也是新建文件不停的填充0来实现的
<georgetso> ofan: 我明白。但是一个按钮就做了，很简单嘛。我决定用 dd
<snugglecat> 广西柳州取消了校车， 广西柳州政府正确了
<ofan> georgetso: 我说的就是磁盘整理，然后新建一个文件不停的填充0
<walle> snugglecat: 滚你娘的
<ofan> georgetso: 用live-cd挂载目标分区，不要直接开着上面的os操作
<snugglecat> walle, 干嘛
<walle> 我说那些sb当官的
 * ofan 又通宵了
<walle> snugglecat: jb什么都是等着发生了才来做，而且不管做什么都是一刀切
<snugglecat> 广西柳州取消了校车， 问题是教育附加的钱 包括了校车的钱，是否该退给纳税人呢
<walle> snugglecat: 就不知道那些sb一天在想什么
<snugglecat> 校车不买了， 就得退啊
<walle> snugglecat: 早日灭亡吧，你妹的中国人民站起来了
<snugglecat> 柳州的领导邮福了， 取消了校车， 本来该用来买校车的钱又可以 袋袋平安了
<snugglecat> 有福了
<walle> jb，唉，吃人的社会还一天到晚来装饰美化，说什么幸福指数，jb
<snugglecat> 我想早就袋入口袋了吧
<Kandu> ofan: utc-6?
<walle> 庸者居于高位，不幸阿
<ofan> Kandu: EST 应该是utc-3
<snugglecat> 我想知道， 中国税收 那么高， 用于 民的有多少
<snugglecat> 用于民的钱多，还是维稳的钱多
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • crossover迅雷、office2003、office2007 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354329 同上，我是用crossover安装的，做成了归档文件放在了QQ中转站上，有需要的大虾们自己下，我会上图证明。 http://user.qzone.qq.com/457499131/blog/1321688389 不能下的留下邮箱，我发附件 不会用存档的就看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=35432 ...
<walle> snugglecat: 你别想了，铁道部这种龟孙都缺钱
<cfy> Kandu: 你用什么看图片？
<Kandu> ofan: 極品夜貓
<cfy> Kandu: 浏览图片
<Kandu> cfy: eog
<ofan> Kandu: 。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 一堆的那种，比如看漫画jpg
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<ofan> xiv
<ofan> qiv
<snugglecat> 投入到医疗， 教育 的钱多， 还是 面子工程， 防控， 打压异见分子的钱多
<walle> ubuntu-cn就他们一个水频道
<georgetso> dding
<walle> 看看#debian去，才知道什么叫技术
<snugglecat> 谁去挖挖 用于民， 和 对付人民 两者的钱
<snugglecat> 是多少
<georgetso> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/delete.me bs=1K count=307212432;
<walle> snugglecat: 去看看九评吧，容不得异己，还谈什么民主，滚你妈的
<ofan> walle: 啥技术
<walle> ofan: 你说我这此问过多少问题了，大家都只顾聊什么狗屁不通的东西
<snugglecat> 我也想滚出中国
<ofan> walle: 你的啥问题
<walle> snugglecat: 怪不得有钱人都想出去
<walle> ofan: xdg-**** 默认选择了不显示，下次怎么显示出来？
<walle> ofan: 当然，我现在已经解决了
<walle> snugglecat: 没钱啊
<ofan> walle: 不懂，说的太抽象了
<walle> ofan: xdg-user-dirs-update 命令阿，更新默认目录
<walle> ofan: 默认是更改语言配置就会弹出来叫你选择，可是选择了下次不弹出就很难在弹出了
<ofan> walle: 奥，不用DE，不懂
<walle> ofan: 解决办法就是删除~/.config/xdg**文件
<walle> ofan: 好吧
<ofan> walle: 其实你打开配置文件应该能看到相应选项
<ofan> walle: 这该算个bug
<walle> ofan: 不行，所以直接删除，初始化
<walle> ofan: 最快最简单
<ofan> walle: 改配置文件也不行？
<walle> 找遍了也没找配置文件
<ofan> ~/.config/xdg** 不是？
<walle> ofan: 而且貌似xdg有更新，所以网上写的配置文件位置都不对
<walle> ofan: 那个不是控制配置
<walle> ofan: 没有可改选项
<walle> ofan: 其实我不用ubuntu，我用debian，只是debian和u是一脉的，所以问题应该类似
<ofan> walle: 这里很多不用debian系的
<walle> ofan: 差求不多，u只是困了各种各样的程序，还有驱动
<supercatexpert> 还有各种Firmware
<supercatexpert> Debian也有带受限驱动的
<ofan> walle: 驱动其实也都有，只是ubuntu都给你下载好打包好了
<walle> 快灭亡吧，灭亡了就永生了 
<supercatexpert> 在non-free源里有的
<walle> ofan: 恩
<supercatexpert> 不过不会提示，要自己装就是
<supercatexpert> Ubuntu那个会自动提示
<walle> ofan: debian要自己去搞non-free源，甚至要去搞官方驱动，一不小心就出问题
<walle> supercatexpert: 自己装问题多多
<ofan> walle: 所以我不用debian
<supercatexpert> non-free源也属于官方的
<bao_> 有网络高手吗
<supercatexpert> 我用着没问题
<walle> supercatexpert: 是，但是官方不支持
<bao_> 有无线网络高手吗
<walle> supercatexpert: 出了问题，麻烦
 * ofan 招iOS/Mac开发者组队
<walle> ofan: xorg的开源驱动也好
<supercatexpert> Debian还要加Backports和Multimedia源~
<walle> ofan: 我目前就是用的开源驱动
<ofan> 基本不用开源驱动
<bao_> 我设置了无线桥接，但是无线网络浏览里面是满格，任务栏显示仍然信号弱呀，这是为什么呀
<walle> supercatexpert: 不用吧
<walle> supercatexpert: 用testing就可以了 
<supercatexpert> ……Multimedia是肯定要加的
<walle> ofan: 开源驱动还是可以
<supercatexpert> 我用Squeeze，当然要Backports
<MeaCulpa_> .
<walle> supercatexpert: 不加
 * MeaCulpa_ 原来google music不翻墙国内是不能上的...
<ofan> walle: 不行，跟闭源的还有一定差距
<snugglecat> 我的问题还没人回答啊
<walle> supercatexpert: squeeze默认的的确太老了，所以直接用testing了
<walle> ofan: 是，承认，但是已经很不错了
 * ofan rolling release才是王道
<snugglecat> gnome3 基本看不到我的声卡
<snugglecat> 没有声音
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: 注册过以后就可以直接上了
<ofan> walle: 闭源驱动电源管理要好
<walle> ofan: 而且闭源的出问题麻烦，而且还难找支持
<snugglecat> 在 gnome3 的声音设置中， 硬件一栏为空
<walle> ofan: 基本没用
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: 不翻墙我被reset
<snugglecat> 其他的 wm, desktop 都没问题
<walle> snugglecat: 装驱动
<snugglecat> kde, openbox 都有声音， 这是咋回事
<supercatexpert> 我直接就能上，还真是怪了
<snugglecat> 啥驱动啊。 
<snugglecat> 其他都有声音
<ofan> walle: 有用，以前我用开源驱动，显卡基本全是满载运行，装了闭源驱动才能自动调节
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: 不翻墙我被reset, 且被跳出电信我的e家菜单
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: 显然是很早就被作掉了
<snugglecat> kde, openbox 都没问题。 我系统本身是有声音的， 进入gnome3 就 静悄悄了
<ofan> google music有啥好的
<supercatexpert> ……我关掉FoxyProxy都能上的啊
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: We're sorry. Google Music is currently only available in the United States
<snugglecat> 连硬件都没有
<walle> ofan: 没感觉，你怎么怎么看显卡满载的?
<supercatexpert> 我也不用Google Music的，只是注册了而已
<ofan> 我开着的时候不停的从我iTunes里上传歌
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa_: 注册过就OK了
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: 哦
<supercatexpert> 我自己本地全是无损的
<ofan> walle: 风扇狂转，还有opengl的相关工具可以看显卡负载
<walle> snugglecat: 是g3.2?
<supercatexpert> 我当然不会去用Google Music
<ofan> 电脑听无损？
<walle> ofan: 你可以看看出风口的温度阿
<snugglecat> walle, 没看版本，应该是最新的
<walle> supercatexpert: 用qq的fm吧
<ofan> 无损只有配专业设备才能出味
<snugglecat> arch 的， 刚升级不久
<walle> snugglecat: 那就是3.2了，u自带的是3.2
<ofan> 电脑上放跟256kbps的没什么区别
<supercatexpert> ……我用那个干什么……
<iGoogle> cfy: 猫屎一号
<walle> snugglecat: arch也是3.2
<metbsd> 我设置了无线桥接，但是无线网络浏览里面是满格，任务栏显示仍然信号弱呀，这是为什么呀
<MeaCulpa_> supercatexpert: 这东西对blip.fm之类能构成威胁么..
<snugglecat> 那为什么没声音， 系统本身的声音系统是没问题的
<ofan> 我现在是Spotify+aMule
<supercatexpert> 硬盘大无所谓，反正收下来有等有好设备听也可以
 * ofan 强烈推荐Spotify
<snugglecat> 就 gnome3 没声音， 连硬件都说没有
<supercatexpert> ……完全不是一个风格的东西吧
<walle> snugglecat: 看看是不是驱动没搞好
<ofan> 事实上有好设备，一般人的耳朵也听不出和320kbps的区别
<supercatexpert> snugglecat: 啥系统?
<snugglecat> linux啊
<walle> ofan: :-) 赞成
<walle> snugglecat: 具体
<snugglecat> walle, 不会啊， 其他没问题的啊
<ofan> 配一套听无损的设备，少说1w块
<ilovezoe>  rolling release才是王道
<snugglecat> archlinux
<walle> snugglecat: arch去wiki看看
<ofan> 说不定那一套还比不上一台便携式CD机
<walle> snugglecat: arch好就好在wiki好a
<snugglecat> 好了
<walle> snugglecat: arch的wiki是个宝
<snugglecat> 我重新装了一次 puseaudio 就可以了。 可能上次升级时没升级 puseaudio
<walle> 有什么讨论编程的频道妹？
<ofan> walle: #c
<walle> 中文的
<ofan> walle: #c++
<ofan> walle: #ubuntu-cn
<walle> ofan: 。。
<ofan> walle: 一般说道中文，只能回答这个
<walle> ofan: 反正我是还没找到比u-cn人多的中文频道
<ofan> walle: 基本不会有了
<walle> ofan: linuxsir好像不能访问阿
<ofan> walle: 应该早挂了
<walle> ofan: .....
<walle> ofan: cu呢？有irc么
<ofan> walle: 以前有，现在貌似都没了
<ofan> walle: 或者变成裸聊频道了
<walle> ofan: 为何？
<walle> ofan: 晕
<ofan> walle: 因为qq
<ofan> walle: 出现了
<walle> ofan: qq晕，技术讨论也用qq?
<supercatexpert> 该死掉线了~
<walle> supercatexpert: 你不还活着么
<ofan> supercatexpert: 用chat.us.freenode.net
<ofan> 开ssl+ipv6
<supercatexpert> 刚才掉了
<supercatexpert> 我路由死机了
<ofan> ..
<walle> supercatexpert: google 'webchat freenode'
<walle> 路由器怎么设置让每个人都是一样快
<walle> 比如一根线进来，4M，5个人用。怎么每个人都是4M
<walle> 以前设置过，现在不记得了
<walle> 电信宽带
<ofan> walle: 路由上有带宽控制的
<walle> ofan: 什么意思
<ofan> 不过我现在的竟然没有
<ofan> walle: 可以设置ip段的网速
<walle> ofan: 不是，我不要限速，我要每个人都4M
<walle> ofan: 我学校寝室设置过
<walle> 现在忘记恶劣 
<ofan> walle: 啥意思，本来就4m，还要每个人都4m?
<walle> 忘记了
<ofan> walle: 扯5根线进来吧
<walle> ofan: 本来是一起用4M，设置一下可以让每个人都4M
<ofan> walle: 那就成20M了
<walle> ofan: 就是相当于免费提速了
<walle> 恩
<walle> ofan: 忘记怎么设置了
<ofan> walle: 不可能吧
<ofan> walle: 估计说的无线信道带宽
<walle> ofan: 晕，我学校都用了这么几年了
<ofan> walle: 你学校牛逼
<Ein-lio> 得看文件下载速度多快。
<walle> ofan: 有线无线都可以
<walle> 反正是设置路由器
<ofan> walle: 这样你们全校只要一个人用，其他人全都可以跟着一起用了
<walle> ofan: 不是
<walle> ofan: 自己寝室设置
<walle> ofan: 然后寝室里面的每个人都可以有很快的网速
<ofan> walle: 牛逼，没见过这样的
<walle> ofan: :-)
<Ein-lio> 5台电脑同时下载文件，每台电脑下载速度都可以达到400kb/s。这才行
<walle> ofan: 妈逼的，现在出来住，一个房子4M网几个人用，别人妈逼的天天开着迅雷下东西，物语
<walle> 亏了俺网页 都打不开
<ofan> walle: 下载无所谓，是迅雷不停上传
<oooo> ubuntu的剪切版可不可以重复使用
<walle> google打不开，gmail没法用
<walle> irc还会死掉。。。
<ofan> walle: 搞下载不会导致你打不开网页，上传会
<oooo> 每次CTRL+V之后，就被清空了
<walle> ofan: ...无语
<walle> ofan: 问房东，他居然不懂路由器密码，都想破解了
<Ein-lio> linux系统不是可以中键粘贴吗？虽然，有时候中键粘贴不灵敏
<ofan> walle: 重置一下
<oooo> 但是，选中其他内容之后，就变了
<walle> Ein-lio: C-M-C
<walle> C-M-V
<walle> 复制/粘贴
<walle> oooo: kde?
<oooo>  C-M-C？是什么
<oooo> gnome3
<walle> oooo: 我妹问题阿
<walle> ofan: 晕，我路由器都不知道在哪里。。
<ofan> walle: 拽网线啊
<oooo> CTRL+V可以反复用么？
<walle> ofan: 网线在墙壁里面
<walle> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> walle: 使劲一扯
<walle> ofan: ....|||
<ofan> walle: 自己的不行，就扯别人的
<ofan> walle: 总有一个能行的
<walle> ofan: 不是，你不懂我的意思，网线是插在墙壁上的插口的，没有外露网线
<oooo> 居然神奇的好使了
<oooo> 。。。。
<Kandu> ubuntu 有沒類似 debian 那種 emdebian 源?
<walle> ofan: 估计是埋在地下
<Kandu> 專門提供交叉編譯工具的
<ofan> walle: 不会，电线基本都是在管子的
<walle> ofan: linux下有什么暴力破解路由密码的工具没
<walle> ofan: 就是web登录路由要身份验证麻烦
<Ein-lio> 可以装个gpaste剪切板工具。
<walle> ofan: 不然我上去把那几个的网断了就好了
<walle> ofan: :-)
<ofan> walle: 不清楚
<walle> ofan: 悲，只有半夜上网速度才好点。。。有时候别人挂着下东西，这网络真没法用
<walle> ofan: 龟速
<ofan> walle: 揍他
<walle> ofan: @_@ |||
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification  
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Single UNIX Specification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> bsd都没得到过认证。。
<walle> ofan: 中国有人搞kernel么
<walle> ofan: 什么专业一点的社区之类
<ofan> walle: 这里貌似就好几个
<ofan> walle: 专业的都是英文论坛，或者去订阅kernel的maillist
<walle> ofan: 是业余爱好，还是已经有足够的知名度？
<walle> ofan: 哦，kernel的maillist太杂了
<ofan> The first web browser, WorldWideWeb, was developed on the Nextstep platform.
<ofan> walle: 单纯学习的话，自己看看书就行了
<walle> ofan: 邮箱撑暴了
<walle> ofan: 看代码吧
<ofan> walle: 看代码没用
<walle> ofan: 为何
<ofan> walle: 入门的话，不适合从代码开始
<ofan> walle: 个人这么认为
<walle> ofan: 哦，我已经入门了
<ofan> walle: 我说内核入门
<walle> ofan: 感觉看代码还可以
<walle> ofan: 恩
<ofan> walle: 是说你们上过这个课吧
<walle> 不是
<walle> ofan: 我已经看了2年多了
<ofan> walle: 看的啥
<ofan> 我还没开始看
<walle> ofan: 毛的抄那2本
<walle> 还有什么乱七八糟的深入内核之类
<ofan> walle: 奥 有用么？
<walle> 感觉还是直接浏览代码比较实在，分析之类的东西都是狗屁
<walle> ofan: 对学习编程有好处，对于应用用处不大
<ofan> walle: 代码太多了
<walle> ofan: 理解一些设计和编码哲学
<ofan> walle: 什么设计
<walle> ofan: 不是，你在高层次上看，不看具体的体系结构处理
<ofan> walle: 本来就底层的东西，怎么从高层看
<walle> ofan: 比如一些功能模块之间的设计，和c程序结构设计
<ofan> walle: 哦 看这个没用
<ofan> walle: 胡诌八扯的，类似什么模式
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求成功在A卡的ThinkPad E520上安装UBUNTU的案例 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354335 求成功在A卡的ThinkPad E520上安装UBUNTU的案例 我的笔记本型号ThinkPad E520 1143CFC装完Ubuntu11.04无线网卡用不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 znhyz1 — 2011-11-19 17:32 
<walle> ofan: ||| 我说的高层是相对的，比如文件系统，我不大去看对于各种设备的支持，之看文件系统逻辑层面的东西
<walle> ofan: 兼容的体系结构太多，看起来累
<walle> 天都黑了
<ofan> walle: 这些东西理解原理就可以
<walle> ofan: 代码实在阿
<walle> ofan: 有感觉
<ofan> walle: 难说，你看看代码去吧
<walle> ofan: 吃饭去了，吃饭要紧
<walle> ofan: 饿得慌
<gebjgd> servus
<snugglecat> gnome can't input chinese
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 是你的不行
<snugglecat> can't input chinese in xchat, but in firefox can
<gebjgd> snugglecat: export
<snugglecat> 好了， 现在行了， 要手动启动 ibus 啊
<pocoyo> 有用 rhythmbox的么。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: gnome-daemon-setting
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看
<Ein-lio> pocoyo: 我用。
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: 哪个版本的？
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: 我的2.90.1 没法改快捷键了。
<Ein-lio> pocoyo: 我的也是2.90.1。同样没法改快捷键貌似。
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: 你也发现了。
<onway> 各大牛，linux联网后，使用的DNS地址是保存在哪里的？
<pocoyo> onway: /etc/resolv.conf?
<onway> pocoyo:那个？
<onway> 好吧，我试试吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu11.10 设置无密码登录后无法通过验证 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354337 刚装完系统，感觉一开始设的密码太繁，想改掉，于是在账户设置里点击了无密码登录，结果，装程序的时候发现原来的密码无法通过验证了，而我根本没有设过新密码，怀疑是root密码 网上搜索了很久，有改recovery模式为单用 ...
<xuan> ibus-pinyin中如何显示以i开头的短语?
<mao> 有人在ubuntu下编译过gentoo的sandbox没？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 曾經在fedora編譯過，，  問 microcai吧，， 
<gebjgd> mao: arch随便就有aur
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 他好像不在啊
<Ein-lio> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5978-%E5%9C%A8-Fedora-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85-portage-%E5%AE%9E%E7%8E%B0%E7%9C%9F%E6%AD%A3%E7%9A%84%E5%8F%8C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F-%E7%84%B6%E5%90%8E%E5%B9%B3%E6%BB%91%E8%BF%87%E6%B8%A1%E5%88%B0-Gentoo-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B&p=20679#post20679
<^k^> Ein-lio ⇪ t: 在 Fedora 系统下安装 portage 实现真正的双系统, 然后平滑过渡到 Gentoo 系统下
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 哦
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: Ein-lio: 从另外一个系统过度到gentoo，这想法太怪异了，咱还是没这魄力，不过咱已经有个gentoo了
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 額，，好吧，，不會出問題的，，除了 fedora的 目錄分類 在 64bit不同會出錯之外，， 
<gebjgd> mao: 还不如lxc里跑gentoo呢
<gebjgd> mao: 没事折腾什么
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 有一个问题，fedora和gentoo有各自的软件包管理，怎么保证他们不冲突呢
<Ein-lio> mao: 这想法确实够大胆。我还不敢尝试。
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 無法保證，， 除非你記住你用gentoo安裝什麼套件 fedora安裝了什麼套件
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 另外，fedora的核，gentoo的程序，能发挥最大的性能吗
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 能，， 無太大差別
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 情形就類似 你在fedora自己編譯內核使用
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我曾经试过用ubuntu的核启动fedora，结果只能启动gnome2,无法启动gnome3
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 之不過 gentoo的編譯自動，不會出現什麼錯誤
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. ubuntu不清楚
<supercatexpert> mao: 那个是GNOME3 Fallback吧
<supercatexpert> GNOME2和GNOME3不能共存的
<mao> gebjgd: 我安装了gentoo,在ubuntu下直接chroot就能使用 ;)
<mao> supercatexpert: 对对，就是，还是你说的对，可是不知道为什么
<supercatexpert> 估计就是显卡驱动
<gebjgd> 苹果公司在(2011年4月1日)低调公布了一款新的产品iDick，与之前产品不同，iDick是由苹果公司的员工服务团队主持设计研发的，该产品包括16cm和32cm两款，售价分别为69美元和89美元。据透露，该产品在公司内部试用中反馈良好，女性员工有87.3%表示喜爱，甚至还有22%的男性员工给予了好评。
<gebjgd> mao: 直接lxc
<gebjgd> mao: 里面直接跑桌面
<mao> gebjgd: 跟虚拟机有区别么
<gebjgd> mao: 当然
<gebjgd> mao: 效率高多了
<mao> gebjgd: 对虚拟化一直弄不清，什么xen,kvm,还有你刚才讲的lxc,勉强理解的就是虚拟机了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Qt/Embedded移植 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354338 在编译触摸屏库（tslib）时： export CC=arm-linux-gcc ./autogen.sh ./configure --host=arm-linux 出现： configure: WARNING: if you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host. If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c check ...
<gebjgd> mao: 看介绍去
<gebjgd> mao: 你的情况最适合用lxc
<mao> gebjgd: 好的，我试试
<supercatexpert> lxc是系统级的
<supercatexpert> 而KVM和Xen相对来说就是比较完整的虚拟机了
<supercatexpert> Xen还有2种工作模式
<flh> 不行
<ilovezoe> time
<gebjgd> ilovezoe: ilovezoetoo
<ilovezoe> gebjgd: ...你有老婆了.
<gebjgd> ilovezoe: 也可以爱zoe
<ilovezoe> gebjgd: 此zoe非彼zoe
<snugglecat> gnome3 操作方式太恶心了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 所以没法用
<snugglecat> 是啊
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: gnome3 is not designed for people who.....
<cfy> 好无聊啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10 安装无线wifi 3DSP驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354340 本驱动最高支持ubuntu10.10 2.6.35-30内核，下载地址： http://www.mmaja.com/downloads/3dsp/3dsp.tar.gz 下载后的3dsp.tar.gz放在你所以的文件目录，然后cd到你所在目录。 解压：tar -zxvf 3dsp.tar.gz 安装：sudo bash install_3DSPUSB.sh 回车 稍等即可安装完成。 然后  ...
<ilovezoe> 有afun注册码吗.
<cfy> Kandu: 你没在用awesome?
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»cc
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 啥意思
<mike-ww> var=$[20**2]可以吗？
<mike-ww> 为什么可以呀？
<snugglecat> 什么来的
<mike-ww> $[expression]这个叫作什么？
<mike-ww> anyone who see my words?
<snugglecat> 我看到了， 但不懂你说什么
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。
 * cfy afk,去打下dota
<ilovezoe> sunwilston: http://goo.gl/CD1Zp
<^k^> ilovezoe ⇪ t: GNOME developer quote of the day | Welt Weit Wickert
<ilovezoe> sunwilston: sorry.发错了.
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: http://goo.gl/CD1Zp
 * Kamea int i="hi";printf(i);
<ofan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38170881/%E9%9F%A9%E5%AF%92%E3%80%8A%E9%9D%92%E6%98%A5%E3%80%8B%E7%B9%81%E4%BD%93%E5%AE%8C%E6%95%B4%E7%89%88.pdf
 * adam8157 喝着咖啡 看着kindle, 舒服啊
<ofan> 斜视 adam8157 
<Kamea> Kindle fire是什么?
 * CyrusYzGTt 向 adam8157 方向 發出 電磁風暴 電磁脈衝
 * CyrusYzGTt 向 adam8157 方向 發出 電磁風暴 電磁脈衝 太陽噴射電子流 
<adam8157> - -
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<CyrusYzGTt> 羨慕妒忌
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 嗯，我這邊 天氣 灰霾
<adam8157> Kamea: 帝都?
<adam8157> 今天帝都天气真好
<Kamea> adam8157: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 空氣中有股 塑料氣味 和 電磁味道
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 懷疑發生 時空轉變
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢阴霾的天,尤其是在冬天,因为以前我过的冬天一直都是阴霾的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不好，， 感覺天機被遮擋
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 后来换了环境,才发现原来别处的冬天是有阳光的
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 上高中的那几年,冬天一直是阴霾的,习惯了就会喜欢上,有时看着那阳光明媚的冬天,会怀疑这是冬天吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 也不喜歡 陽光天氣，， 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 还是有点怀念高中的生活,
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，，
<ilovezoe> Kamea: 看來你的高中很美好.
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 今天下午三点才起床
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. ，，你比較煩人，，
<Kamea> ilovezoe: 嗯
<ilovezoe> 哈哈.
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那是因为我年轻,等我到了你们这个岁数,估计我就跟你们一样了 :P
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 話說你 貴庚了。。 
<ilovezoe> Kamea:...昨晚跑哪了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 90后
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 好吧，， 叫我 哥哥 
<Cherrot> http://www.chinesepen.org/Article/hyxz/201111/Article_20111112220817.shtml
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ t: 赵常青：我所见证的北京选举
<Kamea> ilovezoe: 什么跑哪了?
<Cherrot> 中国的选举还有明天么
<ilovezoe> 選舉你也信.唉.不說了.學html.
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他有我烦么
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 7.9一只烤鸡,呆会儿去吃只,哈哈  :P
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 
<ilovezoe> 有沒發現,新手區的問題是最難回答的
<Kamea> 壮年少女忍者深闺猫  :P
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: biu
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ??? 翻譯
<Kamea> 俺是新手俺怕谁.哈哈 
<Kamea> snugglecat: int i="hi";printf(i);  :p
<alvin_rxg> 新手区是啥？
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教软件升级后unity的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354347 软件升级前一切正常，软件升级重启后unity面板就失去3D效果了，我什么都没做，请问怎么恢复unity面板的3D 效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 大风歌 — 2011-11-19 19:52 
<ilovezoe> alvin_rxg: 說錯了,是初學者園地.
<alvin_rxg> link?
<ilovezoe> alvin_rxg: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=48
<^k^> ilovezoe ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - 初学者园地
<alvin_rxg> 好久没访问了。 xD
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我们玩会游戏呗
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 再找两个人就开始
 * adam8157 是不是得整个水木帐号了...特快里的帖子都看不了
<alvin_rxg> ilovezoe: 前几个还行啊，不过如此嘛。不都是语焉不详嘛
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么样?
<CyrusYzGTt> 無視某人
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<nemohuang> clear
<Kamea> 那麽黄?
<ilovezoe>  /clear
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~!
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚下去买了止咳糖
<adam8157> tenzu: 你还没好呢啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 怀疑变成支气管炎了, 估计还得咳几天
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天你去清华对吧？
<adam8157> tenzu: 去医院没? 咳嗽这个事情控制不好很麻烦
<adam8157> pityonline: 要去 要去 
<yunfan> tenzu: 找ee给你发功把
<adam8157> 直面p姐
<tenzu> adam8157: 咳几天就好了, 没事
<pityonline> adam8157: 喊上 ggarlic 了吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 才不是
<adam8157> pityonline: 问问 
<yunfan> tenzu: 多做做 就没事了
<tenzu> yunfan: 太远, 他/她/它发功没用
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天应该有不少未见面的朋友
<tenzu> adam8157: 以前也有过类似状况, 当时没吃药就好了
 * tenzu 原来川贝煮梨水不放糖那么难喝
<yunfan> http://www.guokr.com/article/71552/   tenzu  你看这篇
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: 怕感冒？多做爱！ - 性 情 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<adam8157> tenzu: 生病这种事情, 不能忽视
<adam8157> pityonline: hoho
<tenzu> yunfan: 我找谁做爱去?
<pityonline> adam8157: :)
<tenzu> adam8157: 坡国的医生也是大忽悠, 而且这里没有特效药
<tenzu> adam8157: 说起来, 这还是来自帝都的感冒病毒
<yunfan> tenzu: 随便找个马来妹 这是治病嘛
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 主席，有好视频没？
<tenzu> yunfan: 没你那么重口
<yunfan> tenzu: lol
<pityonline> tenzu: one night in beijing....
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ...
<xiangtong> hello
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: mei
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 LoL
<^k^> xiangtong, 好  ㍬ 
<Kamea> tenzu: 自撸吧,一天三次,强身健体,那个德国佬说的,不是我说的 :p
<pityonline> tenzu: 你留下许多情，把病毒带回了新家皮……
<xiangtong> 哪位知道在firefox装java 插件呞。
 * hamo_laptop 主席都没视频了...生活真是无聊啊...
<tenzu> pityonline: 办公室的同事上个月末从北京开会回来之前感冒, 然后周围一片人中招
<hamo_laptop> xiangtong: 什么系统？
<xiangtong> firefox 中的java 插件。
<pityonline> tenzu: 算是免疫系统升级了
<xiangtong> ubuntu
<tenzu> Kamea: 撸多了会死, 我又不是不知道
<xiangtong> ubuntu 11.04
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_laptop§ yum install java-openjdk-plugin
<tenzu> pityonline: 我在提升自我免疫系统
<xiangtong> 我不想用这个。
<yunfan> tenzu: 鲁多不会死 这个果壳网也有p谣
<pityonline> tenzu: 是了
<xiangtong> 我用的是sun的java
<tenzu> yunfan: http://www.hlbrdaily.com.cn/news/69/html/108357.html
<^k^> tenzu ⇪ ti: 通宵手淫 虚脱死亡_呼伦贝尔日报
<hamo_laptop> yunfan: 有辟谣没证实阿..
<Kamea> tenzu: 那个德国佬又说,强撸灰飞烟灭
<xiangtong> 我手动装了jdk1.6.0_29的
<yunfan> tenzu: 报纸上的算啥 我们是专门搞辟谣的阿
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 騙人，，我上次通宵 SY了，， 想破記錄，
<tenzu> yunfan: Kamea 我现在又不是单纯的感冒
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 超过42次了?
<yunfan> tenzu: 还有别的什么？
<Kamea> gebjgd: 召唤
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不可能的 到最后压根没感觉了
<tenzu> yunfan: 只是咳嗽
 * pityonline 小朋友们要回避一下了，现在是手淫时间……
<moriramar> 德軍曾經讓集中營的猶太人3小時自慰一次，結果什麼事也沒有。
<yunfan> tenzu: 今天咳嗽 明天瘫痪
<xiangtong> 晕，咋没有人知道装java插件呞。
<xiangtong> 谢了先啦。
<tenzu> yunfan: 比不上你这撸ser
<xiangtong> firefox java插件
<moriramar> 那些猶太人怕出事，有出來的都去體檢了，結果什麼事也沒有。
<yunfan> moriramar: 德军这么无聊?
<moriramar> xiangtong, 找oracle-jre這樣的
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那一夜爆发了几次?
<moriramar> yunfan, 集中營你也知道是個什麼地方。
<yunfan> moriramar: 额 关键是做一个事情要有理由阿
<xiangtong> jre我找到了，就是不知把哪个plugs 中的文件放上，
<moriramar> yunfan, 那些人要折磨人，就這個理由。
<xiangtong> 是不是还要改什么东西的。
<yunfan> moriramar: 那不如叫他们互相通柜 这不是更侮辱么 而且顺带连他们宗教信仰都给侮辱了一遍
<moriramar> yunfan, 他們怕犯戒，就逼他們犯戒，讓他們自慰，讓他們雞姦。這個什麼不受約束的堅牢都是一樣的。
<moriramar> yunfan, 都有的。
<Kamea> 都放上呗,嘿嘿
<moriramar> yunfan, 又不是光自慰。
<moriramar> yunfan, 要是光自慰叫擼管營。
<yunfan> moriramar: 看来当时你在场
<tenzu> 撸sir们
<adam8157> pityonline: 他要看点名情况... 要是明天他来不了, 我让他吧硬盘快递给我, 再快递给你, 在快递回去 哈哈
<moriramar> yunfan, 我出生那天是日本投降45周年……
<yunfan> moriramar: 那你怎么知道得那么清楚呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 得，我都可以当快递员了
<yunfan> tenzu: 好词 这个词造得太好了
<moriramar> yunfan, 這個偶爾上網說到反基督信仰的時候會被拿來諷刺的。
<yunfan> 撸sirs
<tenzu> yunfan: 灵光一闪想到的
<pityonline> adam8157: 我这也有一部分，有些是从 oppsu 上搞的，明天看一下
<adam8157> pityonline: 好啊好啊
<yunfan> moriramar: 那就是听闻的咯
<moriramar> yunfan, 這詞帝吧不是很常用嗎？
<moriramar> yunfan, ……
<pityonline> adam8157: :D
<moriramar> yunfan, 我有去專門找這些的想法嗎？
<yunfan> moriramar: who the hells know 
<Kamea> ...
<moriramar> yunfan, 我到也想找，問題是我出生的時候集中營都成紀念官了，找得到嗎我？
<moriramar> s/官/館
<yunfan> moriramar: 你去德国找？
<moriramar> yunfan, 找什麼？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 俺要去吃烤鸡了,整整一只烤鸡
<yunfan> moriramar: 集中营的搓搓事
<moriramar> yunfan, 那也是道聽的了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 去太平間，， 那裏很多
<yunfan> Kamea: 我刚才吃了一只烤鸭
<moriramar> yunfan, 你重點是什麼？
<yunfan> moriramar: 想确定你不是在欧华人
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那可是整整一只烤鸡,
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<moriramar> yunfan, 不是，我要是我高興死了……
<yunfan> moriramar: hoho
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 整整一只
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 烤嫩的屍體？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 烤鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 烤嫩的死亡雞屍體？？
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 去吧, 明天我也去
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 鲜嫩的烤鸡
 * adam8157 房东把Kindle DX当成了iPad
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 金黄色的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 烤得鮮嫩的已經死亡超過很久的冰鮮雞屍體？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 烤得鮮嫩金黃的已經死亡超過很久的冰鮮雞屍體？？
<hamo_laptop> gfrog  去吧..我也去...有小朋友讲课...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: kindle的翻页键手感原来这么好
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 早知道就不等touch了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 很鲜嫩
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 烤得非常很鮮嫩金黃的已經死亡超過很久的冰鮮雞屍體？？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 大大的翻页键确实很爽..DX只有右边有，kindle3左右两边都有，无论左手拿还是右手都方便...
<yunfan> adam8157 你买dx了？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 手感真好, 正好是放大拇指的地方
<adam8157> yunfan: 公司的, 拿回来看两天
 * yunfan 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam8157> 大拇指肚
<yunfan> 那个看书真是一流阿 不过我等高通那个彩色电子纸屏
<yunfan> 已经能撑到看视频的fps了
<adam8157> yunfan: 我的touch就快到了哦
<yunfan> adam8157 总共花费多少
<adam8157> yunfan: 94$+40RMB 还没入关 不知道情况 (用了roylez送我5$优惠券
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席好
<yunfan> 40rmb ? 关税这么低么
<yunfan> kinfle fire 多少钱？
<roylez_> adam8157: 相当的不好
<adam8157> yunfan: 40软妹币是运费
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋了
<adam8157> yunfan: 199$
<yunfan> 不是 150么 怎么奸商吃了49？
<adam8157> yunfan: 官方就是199$啊
 * adam8157 完了完了, 太分裂了, 看着主席的昵称觉得很威严, 再一想那么嫩的声音...哎呀...
<yunfan> hao
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你无法自拔了...
<yunfan> adam8157 主席的昵称就跟嫩阿 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何给客人会话加密码？或者删掉？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354350 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhydyhm — 2011-11-19 20:31 
<adam8157> hoho
<yunfan> roylez  若乐慈
<yunfan> 听起来像穆念慈一样
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 我擦，你也玩分裂。。。
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 明早准备偶遇那个蟒山团
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 忙上团是啥
<hamo_laptop> gfrog  蟒山团是啥？
<imtxc> 大家好啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo_laptop 就是那几个准备爬蟒山的家伙
<yunfan> 现在有没有我等p民消费得起的云存储阿》？
<gfrog> adam8157:  hamo_laptop 你们一定不看china-outdoor-list
<yunfan> 我有些代码片段 配置什么的 需要找个可靠的地方托管
<gfrog> yunfan: dropbox算嘛？
<ilovezoe> 金山快盘.
<yunfan> gfrog 不算
<hamo_laptop> yunfan: 度娘有吧..
<ilovezoe> v5.
<adam8157> gfrog: 除了几个工作用的, 其它全部扔到不收信的other-list
<gfrog> yunfan: 这种需求。。。 github googlecode足够了
<yunfan> ilovezoe: cool 有api嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你少了好多乐趣哦
<imtxc> 原来6寸的kindle 果然看不成扫描的pdf。。。
<yunfan> gfrog 你没听见我要保存config?
<gfrog> imtxc: 必然的啊，我都放弃pdf了
<yunfan> gfrog 比如 .fetchmailrc 
<gfrog> yunfan: config不能存在SCM上？
<yunfan> gfrog 要私有阿
<imtxc> gfrog: 那看什么呢
<yunfan> gfrog github上 不小心就学了ee 连密码都泄漏了
<gfrog> yunfan: 别放密码就是，密码放哪都不安全
<gfrog> imtxc: 6寸pdf，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你說 彪哥的偉大事蹟？？
<adam8157> yunfan: ee的密码你也看到了啊...
<imtxc> gfrog: 扫描版的就没办法了。。
<gfrog> yunfan: 目前我的机密配置都是truecrypt完了放dropbox上
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩哼，所以，dx吧
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是斌哥么
<adam8157> yunfan: 我都是放到github上的, 密码都是include进来, 然后源文件gitignore
<imtxc> dx是9寸的恶
<yunfan> adam8157 ee的密码 你可以问cfy
<adam8157> yunfan: 不用, 我知道的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你该直接用GPG。。。
 * adam8157 而且用ee账户密码登录过
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 用 虛。。。
<yunfan> adam8157 就怕你哪天不小心 ignore取消了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 改造自己的脑袋 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 各处密码均不同, 16-32位数字字母大小写混合无压力
<yunfan> 最好是有工具在传输时候 加密
<adam8157> gfrog: 我push的时候会检查的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你脑袋没压力嘛？
<yunfan> adam8157 我的密码现在是 sha512sum(salt + xxx ) 这样玩了 现在自己都记不住密码
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 加上 其他語言更加木有雅麗
<gfrog> yunfan: 不git add毫无问题啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 有几个级别高的密码, 其它加密存在dropbox上
<yunfan> gfrog 就怕你手见呗 靠人来把关靠不住
<adam8157> yunfan: 我和你一样
<yunfan> adam8157 你出事前就和我不一样 出事以后看你怎么办
<gfrog> yunfan: 从来不用git commit -a，完全无压力
<adam8157> yunfan: 出事前?
<yunfan> 我也从来不commit all阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 同dropbox
<yunfan> dropbox 现在还可以瞬传么？
<gfrog> yunfan: 嘛瞬传？
<yunfan> gfrog 额 就是提供个hash 就可以把别人的文件搞到你的存储里了
<gfrog> yunfan: 早修了吧，你都知道了的漏洞
<yunfan> gfrog 这个是漏洞还是features 取决于你怎么看 
<yunfan> 我想知道他们如何在不影响上传流量和速度的情况下修复这个问题
<gfrog> yunfan: 反正我无压力，配置完全加密过，别人抓到也得费点事
<CyrusYzGTt> 世间没有说出口的大道，只有践于行的真知。所以，一切口中说出的大道，并不见得为真。所谓的不知大道或许更加暗合世界之真。
<yunfan> gfrog 恩 我曾经想去做打捞工具 向他整个库随机捞那些block片段 看看能否捞到纯文本的那种内容 呵呵
<yunfan> 不过那一阵要翻墙 懒得搞了
 * gfrog 真有点长草DX了。。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 道可道 非常道嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 长草啥意思
<gfrog> adam8157: 心里长草
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 买也得是DXG啊
<yunfan> 估计他们这下要要用户内容混淆以后再上传了 这样即时同样的blocks 内容 在不同用户那也是不同的意思
<gfrog> adam8157: DX是二代？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过便宜呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以这么说 老屏幕
<adam8157> gfrog: dx和dxg都多少钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个大的确实爽
<microcai> mao: hi
<gfrog> adam8157: 水木上出DX，有1.4k能拿下来的，但是成色未知，估计不会太差
<gfrog> adam8157: 移动不方便，必须得用包装
<adam8157> gfrog: 太大不方便哦
<microcai> mao: 你找我？
<adam8157> gfrog: 恩, 而且中文支持比较差
<mao> microcai: hi,对了，在ubuntu下编译sandbox出错了
<mao> microcai: 麻烦你了
<gfrog> adam8157: 刷多看都不行？ 不能吧
<imtxc> 那6寸的是小，看不清扫描的PDF 也白搭啊。
<microcai> mao:  sandbox 是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 多看就没了原版推送啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，1.4k，也够买不少书了呢
<adam8157> microcai: 沙盒
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162187.htm  adam8157 你看这个
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: 高通Mirasol显示屏将被推迟到2012年下半年_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> imtxc: 从来不喜欢扫描板
<gfrog> adam8157: 都9寸了，还推送毛，必然看扫描版书啊
<mao> microcai: ??就是gentoo下的一个工具，沙盒
<gfrog> adam8157: 推送的小书6寸设备足够了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 华为EC1260上网卡连不了网了（Ubuntu 11.10） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354352 从11.04升级到11.10之后，华为EC1260上网卡（中国电信CDMA）就连不了网了。网上搜了一下，E220等其他华为的上网卡也有同样问题。网上也有一些解决的办法，但是在我这里都不起作用。没有遇到同样问题的同学吗？ ...
<mao> microcai: 我还看了你写的fedora迁移到gentoo呢
<microcai> mao: ubuntu 没有自带的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就得买书了？
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle it这种还是很方便
<yunfan> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/bGI8HFviZTY/   adam8157 还有这里的视频演示 这个太爽了
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己的照样可以推送
<microcai> mao: ubuntu 这都没有啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，网页更没啥理由推到9寸设备上了，难道你要拿它看代码？ 代码的话6寸也能稍稍应付
<imtxc> adam8157: 那一些扫描的书 怎么办。。。 买书又重又得再花钱。
<fishoneeyed> 那位知道，如何可以让emacs的首行冻结。就如同erc里的频道一样，或者
<fishoneeyed> 			  说像excel的首行冻结效果一样。
<yunfan> gfrog 我人人网上有个好友 在 kindle 上写汇编 额
<adam8157> imtxc: 重找非扫描版
<mao> microcai: 没有,查了资料知道debian下有个类似的forkroot
<imtxc> adam8157: 那不会有吧。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 等这个民用还早
<adam8157> imtxc: 比如?
<yunfan> adam8157 看产能了
<mao> microcai: CyrusYzGTt 说你在fedora下编译成功了sandbox
<adam8157> mao: microcai chroot这种jail就算
<imtxc> Python基础教程(第2版) 中文版的。
<yunfan> adam8157 不过这个出来以后 配合 soc 把现在的笔记本搞死是有可能的
<imtxc> adam8157:《 Python基础教程(第2版) 》中文版的
<adam8157> imtxc: 中文版啊...那估计扫描的多
<microcai> mao:  是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 所以说啊。。。
<mao> adam8157: 嗯，装gentoo的时候用过chroot
<microcai> mao: 是在 fedora 下安装了 gentoo 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus
<alvin_rxg> I
 * gfrog 有人对epub格式有研究嘛。。。 一直想做出来instapaper那种导航方式。。。 可惜没找到文档
<alvin_rxg> I
<alvin_rxg> I
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天几点睡觉的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 3、4点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjM2NjE3MTY=.html 一直看动画片
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 最终流放[11] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac261173/
<gebjgd> 怪不得一觉到了12点
<imtxc> 现在kindle 3 只能买旧的么？
<roylez_> imtxc: kindle keyboard
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天一直在看skins
<roylez_> imtxc: 99刀
<adam8157> imtxc: 有新的
<imtxc> 刀的就算了。。没刀关键。。需要CNY的
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝 中关村
<imtxc> adam8157: 怕JS。。。。
<mao> microcai: configure正确，make出现Warning: Linking the shared library libsandbox.la against the static library ../libsbutil/.libs/libsbutil.a is not portable!
<adam8157> imtxc: 你怕的真多
 * gfrog 乞丐版ipad1也不贵了，相比DXG，ipad更有诱惑力呀
<imtxc> adam8157: 对。
<gfrog> imtxc: 那你买旧的去吧，啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog: 谁出。
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我钱, 我帮你从amazon.com上买
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 主席你念书的时候口味也这么重吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有人收k3咯
<gfrog> imtxc: 只有kindle 4的飘过。
<roylez_> imtxc: 拿k4来换...
<imtxc> adam8157: 那怎么弄回来呢，会不会要我关税。
<microcai> adam8157 好
<fishoneeyed> gfrog: kindle 4对中文的支持如何？
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 狗狗同学明天有演讲？
<microcai> adam8157 我给你钱，你帮我从亚马逊买
<imtxc> roylez_: 有K4就好了。
<gfrog> fishoneeyed: 能看，效果别要求
<adam8157> microcai: 可以, 哪个版本
<microcai> adam8157 kindle touch 
<hamo_laptop> gfrog 呃...这坟挖的...还真有..
<fishoneeyed> gfrog: 指的什么效果？
<soiamso> adam8157 回来的运费多少哦？
<adam8157> imtxc: 一般不会 抽到的话就是运气不好
<microcai> adam8157 我出关税
 * adam8157 运费40
<adam8157> microcai: 好啊
<microcai> adam8157 恩。
<microcai> adam8157 你算一下要多少钱
<adam8157> microcai: 如果抽到就你出, 没抽到就皆大欢喜
<gfrog> microcai: 友提，hi-pda上最近流传着650羊的代购，不要叫蛋蛋宰了哦，哈哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在买了 到回来多少时间 多少钱呢 rmb
<soiamso> microcai: 好像不到征税额度吧
<adam8157> 99$ + 40
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 啥题目？
<gfrog> fishoneeyed: 字体
<adam8157> imtxc: 大概要20天
<imtxc> $=?ï¿¥
<microcai> adam8157 也行
<adam8157> 6.35
<fishoneeyed> gfrog: 那个触摸屏的敏感度如何？
<hamo_laptop> gfrog Kernel panic的时候如何抓取log并报bug
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个代购几乎都没有运费的, 靠不靠谱
<microcai> hamo_laptop:  拍照
<gfrog> fishoneeyed: 触咩！ kindle4没触摸屏
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: kdump
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: message
<soiamso> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-S3-951-6646-Ultrabook-13-3-Inch-Display/dp/B005MR58MG/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1321708084&sr=1-1-catcorr
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Acer Aspire S3-951-6646 Ultrabook with 13.3-Inch HD Display: Home & Garden
<fishoneeyed> gfrog: 你指的4是那个版本？我说的是touch版。
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说有各种折扣可以摊低成本价到低于99很多的程度
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 青蛙君问我明天狗狗讲什么...
<adam8157> gfrog: 最多就是100-10的master卡...还能怎样
<soiamso> microcai: 今天汇率是6.21吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 太便宜的, 不靠谱哦
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 为神马问这个。。。 我们都是虚拟机的，开个串口就把panic message抓下来了。
<adam8157> soiamso: 啊 这么便宜 不可能吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ...
<microcai> soiamso:  得给 adam8157 辛苦钱。
<adam8157> microcai: 擦...
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 擦，理解了，原来说题目
<hamo_laptop> gfrog 青蛙君..你不是问我狗狗同学明天讲什么么..
<adam8157> microcai: 这个...
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 没反应过来，脑袋过载了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 看电视，似乎湖南湖北牛人多，黄埔军校里牛人好多两湖的
<soiamso> adam8157 kindlefire 跟 smartq 这些接近吗？
<imtxc> adam8157:  刀国人民好幸福。
 * adam8157 海外购, 质保有风险
<adam8157> imtxc: 我在北京
<adam8157> soiamso: 不接近
<gfrog> adam8157: 有人贴成本核算，据说够成本，但是利润确实不多
<microcai> adam8157 你当时买干嘛不买2个
<soiamso> adam8157 强劲很多？
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> soiamso:  定位不同
<adam8157> microcai: 为啥买俩
<microcai> adam8157 还要我自己买。现在又同意帮我买了。啥情况？
<gfrog> fishoneeyed: 一般说kindle4都会理解为没触摸的版本，触摸屏版会加上touch关键字
<MeaCulpa_> Kindle都触摸了阿...
<adam8157> microcai: 有么? 我就是说有风险, 你要自己衡量
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 那可不
<microcai> adam8157 好吧。我理解为，有风险。你自己买吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的这个有意思 echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<yunfan> hamo_laptop: 你应该叫 gfrog 大肚君
<imtxc> 不要摸的。
<microcai> adam8157 你买的那个买了么
<microcai> adam8157 你买的那个买了么？
<soiamso> microcai: http://www.boc.cn/sourcedb/whpj/
<gfrog> yunfan: 啧啧，你又木有见过我
<adam8157> microcai: 有风险, 我只管帮忙, 出事别找我
<adam8157> microcai: shipping中
<microcai> adam8157 。。。 出啥事？
<yunfan> gfrog 呵呵 我是说青蛙都是大肚皮的
<imtxc> 反正发应挺慢  要摸的做啥用。
<microcai> adam8157 。。。 质保肯定不找你啊 
<yunfan> microcai: 他说的是海关加税的风险
<adam8157> microcai: 比如说抽到税, 买了之后坏了, 甚至拿到手就已经杯ems弄破了
<microcai> adam8157 一定要找你也得给你劳务费啊
<adam8157> - -
<gfrog> imtxc: 不能摸的只能看，不能摸，不能叫，你会不爽的。。
<adam8157> microcai: 为啥不去中关村, 和自己买差不多
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。叫了别人就发现了。
<soiamso> adam8157 你不是用代购公司 常用的 物流吗？
<microcai> adam8157 那里还没有 touch 
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 对啊，你那么近...遛个弯就去中关村了..
<imtxc> 今天去我们这里看了，那个汉王 都要1K7
<adam8157> soiamso:  是啊, 我用的百通
<adam8157> microcai: 马上就要有了, 肯定比我快, 他们比我专业
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 那是以前 ... ...
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 现在不行了
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 不在贵浪了？
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 换工作了
<adam8157> microcai: 现在在哪
<gfrog> adam8157: 百通太鸡贼了，趁着大家都运kindle趁机涨价
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 恩
<soiamso> adam8157 抽到是 100% 税吗？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop:  他换部门了
<gfrog> soiamso: 貌似就100块
<adam8157> soiamso: 100RMB左右
<adam8157> gfrog: 涨了? 不一直40么
<gfrog> soiamso: 没抽到海淘合适，抽到了还不如去中关村买
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 换部门还是换工作了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前是26啊26
<imtxc> 这货抽到得交多少税？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦, 十几块钱而已...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 换部门还有不换工作的道理？
<adam8157> imtxc: 100RMB
<imtxc> 哇。
<hamo_laptop> microcai: ...部门还是公司...
<adam8157> gfrog: 从美国邮寄回来 40多便宜
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 有米人..
<imtxc> 接着收K3
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 部门
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 暂定换部门，换不了部门换公司
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，继续期待我那个688包到手的。。。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你的K3出了吧, 跟我买touch
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 啥价k3?
<microcai> hamo_laptop: 具体还得等下个星期的发展
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 我咋知道。。
<yunfan> adam8157 你会写内核模块把？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 真有心...
<adam8157> imtxc: 他问你出多少
<microcai> hamo_laptop:  k3 如果你要出，我买
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10怎么更换主题阿？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354358 我已经安装了gnome-tweak-tool 也照网上说大敲了用户定义主题的扩展命令，可是我重启后在shell扩展里什么都没有。重复了好多次都是这样。照这样11.10该如何换上自己想要大主题？我是喜欢mac主题的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zji1388 — 2011-11-19 21:14 
<adam8157> yunfan: 写过简单的, 改过负责的
<yunfan> microcai: 我出 lol
<imtxc> microcai: 额。。
<microcai> yunfan:  ?
 * hamo_laptop 卖K3送套套了啊！
<microcai> yunfan: 你的  k3 要出？
<adam8157> 改过复杂的
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 这样啊，真相有没。。
<microcai> yunfan:   $50 买你的 k3 
<adam8157> imtxc: 我见过 蛮好的
<metbsd> K3?
<yunfan> adam8157 如果我只是嵌入个forth解释器 作为模块 这个难度大么？ 假设有瓯外部的实现
<yunfan> microcai: 你做梦呢
<yunfan> microcai: 你砍价还真狠的
<microcai> yunfan: 电子产品用了这么久，居然还能半价出手，你幸福了吧。
<yunfan> microcai: 我的可是3G 可以翻墙的
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个...理论上没问题
<imtxc> .....到底值多少？
<microcai> yunfan: 原件才  $99
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 虽然用过，成色几近全新...
<yunfan> microcai: 我哪里用了那么久 我前一阵去了青岛玩 火车上丢了 现在手上是新的
<imtxc> 3G 可以一直用么 需要花钱么？
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 是那种有键盘的吧。
<yunfan> adam8157 因为我看内核模块开发tips里最后一条是 不要内嵌你自己的lisp解释器
<microcai> yunfan: touch 出来了，现在 k3 新的才值  $79 了
<yunfan> microcai: 那你就去找新的买好了
<gebjgd> 买了个sony prs 350 很少看
<microcai> yunfan: 买新的要等 shipping ....
<adam8157> yunfan: 那不是说内核模块, 那是说库开发
<soiamso> yunfan: 夸张，lisp 嵌入到 kernel
<imtxc> 早知道不买mp3了。。。
<yunfan> microcai: 毛 中关村发货 加20快发加急的 1天到
<microcai> yunfan:  ?
<yunfan> soiamso: 真的有那个tip 在最后一条
<yunfan> adam8157 是不是曾经有人干过这事？
<soiamso> imtxc: mp3 不是都 100RMB 以下吗？
<microcai> yunfan: 你在骗子一条街买的？
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 嗯...我是K3 wifi
<adam8157> yunfan: 那句话也是半开玩笑的说法
<imtxc> 买来发现，一首歌听不完就睡着了。
<gfrog> yunfan: 啧啧，邮到我那我可以加20让他半小时给我送来，哈哈。
<soiamso> yunfan: 肯定是有人干过，
<yunfan> microcai: 我上次那个k3也是同一家店 我在淘宝上买的
<adam8157> yunfan: 肯定有 lisp拥趸那么狂热的
<yunfan> adam8157 我想知道为何lisp狂热拥泵会屈尊使用linux?
<yunfan> adam8157 还有到底是谁干的
<soiamso> imtxc: 而且现在的手机都有播放器吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个不知道
<hamo_laptop> yunfan: 哪用啥？那个 专门用来处理lisp的芯片？
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: wifi 3g 我这里没区别的。
<microcai> yunfan: 中关村出现 kindle touch 实物前，你都可以出手 k3 给我。
<yunfan> adam8157 我想弄个forth解释器 作成内核模块 直接在模块级别调用那些syscall
<imtxc> soiamso: 额 当时脑袋热 弄了个这http://www.amazon.cn/AKG-%E7%88%B1%E7%A7%91%E6%8A%80-K319-%E8%80%B3%E5%A1%9E%E5%BC%8F%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B003ZUYWAG/qid=1321708942&sr=8-1#
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: AKG 爱科技 K319 耳塞式耳机（音量线控 控制随心所欲 清亮音感 动人旋律 随机附赠硬式收纳盒及多种配件）-数码影音-卓越亚马逊 [319, e888]
<yunfan> microcai: 现在应该有了
<yunfan> hamo_laptop: 我说操作系统 
<microcai> yunfan: ？ 不是才发货么？
<microcai> yunfan:  他们怎么这么快就有了？
<soiamso> yunfan: 狂热的人都喜欢推销，所以推销lisp 到 C 的地盘踩场
<hamo_laptop> yunfan: 不用linux用什么操作系统？ emacs?
<microcai> yunfan: 一定很贵吧？
<yunfan> hamo_laptop: 应该加一条 init=/bin/emacs
<yunfan> hamo_laptop: 操作系统好多阿
<adam8157> yunfan: syscall啊, 跟user space调用 效率也一样啊
<microcai> yunfan:  emacs pid 1 运行会死的很快
<imtxc> microcai:  hamo_laptop出呢的。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 老家伙用BSD的多
<yunfan> microcai: 你试过？
<microcai> hamo_laptop:  你的 k3 打算多少出？
<soiamso> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Bose-327279-0020-Bose%C2%AE-audio-headphones/dp/B003XU6H8I/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321709077&sr=1-1
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Bose® IE2 audio headphones: Kindle Store
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 BSD的硬件兼容是在不爽...
<microcai> yunfan: 各种只读 ... ...
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 不清楚市价..
<yunfan> microcai: 额 
<soiamso> imtxc: 可能这个好一些
<microcai> yunfan:  文件系统都只读，emacs 会死的很惨
<yunfan> microcai: 想不到你还用过emacs
<gfrog> microcai:  imtxc 啧啧，接盘党真多呀
<microcai> yunfan:  。。 。。。  以前被忽悠过
<microcai> yunfan: 现在坚定的 vim 
<imtxc> soiamso: 在我这里都一样的。
<soiamso> imtxc: 国内基本都是代理商操作出来的牌子吧
 * gfrog 据说touch比kindle4大不少，之看书kindle4真心是个好东西
<yunfan> microcai: 那你现在用什么？ vim 还是 其他编辑器？
<microcai> yunfan:  vim
<imtxc> k4比k3轻么
<yunfan> gfrog 就是把原来的硬件键盘的位置空出来 加大屏幕了
<microcai> yunfan:  除非开发大点的项目用 eclipse , 一般就是 vim 
<gfrog> imtxc: 轻多了，才170克
<yunfan> 我怀疑 k3要用彩色电子墨水了 现在touch版的kindle这么便宜 估计是在清仓
<gfrog> yunfan: 屏幕没大
<imtxc> 哦啊。
<yunfan> gfrog 没大？ 那整个不是变小了？
<gfrog> yunfan: 显然
<yunfan> gfrog 好把 他们很坑阿 少了那么多
<imtxc> soiamso: 我这里地坛耳塞也一样。。
<yunfan> 换个touch有毛用 这个刷新率摆在那
<soiamso> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Bose-47684-Bose%C2%AEAE2-audio-headphones/dp/B00478O0JI/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321709077&sr=1-2
<microcai> imtxc: 耳机。
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Bose®AE2 audio headphones: Kindle Store
<soiamso> imtxc: 为什么？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我等你touch到了再说吧...
<gfrog> yunfan: 价格也便宜多了，所以是看书利器，一只手稳稳抓住
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 嗯嗯
<microcai> imtxc: 你说耳塞啊？ 一定是北方人咯
<imtxc> soiamso: 一
<imtxc> soiamso: 一、木头耳朵
<yunfan> gfrog 另一只手？ 可是刷新率跟不上怎么办 还没看到下一页就biu了
<imtxc> soiamso: 二，不管啥音乐，5分钟以内就睡着了。。
<soiamso> microcai: 说 earphone 的是....
<imtxc> microcai: 恩啊，大西北。
<microcai> adam8157我还是等你的 touch 到手了看看好用不再决定买不买。 万一不好用咋办？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: microcai 可以
<yunfan> microcai: 你还是买dx把 真心推荐
<yunfan> 我是没钱买
<gfrog> yunfan: biu咩，电子书非得纠结神马刷新率。。。
<microcai> yunfan:  dx 是啥？
<soiamso> imtxc: 反正我听到区别但是 100RMB 以上的就听不出有什么区别了
<imtxc> microcai: 耳机不是大的那种么？
<yunfan> gfrog lol
<yunfan> microcai: 9寸的
<imtxc> soiamso: 所以啊，后悔的要死。
<microcai> imtxc:  大的是耳麦
<yunfan> microcai: 看杂志 看reader 看扫描的 都很棒
<microcai> yunfan:  dx ？ 哪个公司出的？
<imtxc> microcai: 大的耳机，有没麦的啊。
<yunfan> microcai: kindle dx
<yunfan> dxg好像更好？
<microcai> yunfan: 不是   kindle touch ?
<soiamso> imtxc: bose 这种不做垃圾的牌子应该还是不错的
<yunfan> microcai: 要touch做啥？
<microcai> yunfan:  touch 便宜 
<imtxc> soiamso: 试过，低音太猛，不适合我。
<microcai> yunfan: 别的太贵
<yunfan> microcai: 我是说你有钱的情况下 买dx 你既然贪便宜 那就无视dx把
 * imtxc 只听梁静茹 孙燕姿
<microcai> yunfan: 有钱没钱还得看 xwind 啊
<microcai> yunfan: 不是我贪便宜啊
<microcai> yunfan: 实在是没钱
<yunfan> microcai: 你这守财奴 估计是不肯出这个血的 dx 要2k
<phoenixlzx> hi
<microcai> yunfan: ... ...
<imtxc> microcai: 耳机不是这货么 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028N78AW#
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Amazon.com: AKG K 420 Foldable Mini Headphone - Blue: Electronics
<gebjgd> kindle的中文支持如何？
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍭ 
<soiamso> microcai: 如果看pdf的话，smartq ten2 还可以吧
<microcai> imtxc: 那个是 Headphone ， 不是 earphone 
<phoenixlzx> A卡安装linux引导时黑屏...有解决方案没
<yunfan> 不说了  专心看书
<imtxc> microcai: 这样啊。。
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: nomodeset
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 没用
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 我这里管用 删除xorg.conf
<soiamso> imtxc: bose 做小型全音喇叭还可以
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 试过了。那个好象是 HD5740吧还是啥的，win下的显卡驱动都跟其他的ATi驱动不一样
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 出了没。多少羊出。
<microcai> imtxc:  耳机就是你所说的耳塞。真实的耳塞指的是能吧耳朵塞住听不到声音的，失眠的人用的。
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 反正，我先操amd和ati他们大爷再说
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆君？
<hamo_laptop> imtxc:  等等吧...看看touch再说..
<imtxc> microcai: 额，关键我一戴上，5分钟以内就睡着了。
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 呃？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 这个与你的主板有关系。
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/  这个看过没？
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun.tv
<imtxc> 结果现在砸手里了，还不如当时买K3呢
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 不是大牌子。
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 主板？不是我的，是我同学的 hp pavilion dv3
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 惠普虽然比较恶心垃圾狗日，但不至于用这么不兼容的东西吧
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 我可以确定 hp的笔记本对 linux兼容性不好
<yunfan> adam8157 为何你同事起名全都从两栖系起？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: .......好吧..hp+ati就更悲催了
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 杂交吧，intel u + ait g
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 音乐不错...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 肉肉呢？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 不是自动切换的
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 我这里3台3A的机器 都没有问题。
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 从新到旧
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: LOL
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: win下是手动切换，bios内没有设置
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 我可以确认杂交的，所以我很讨厌 nv这公司
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: touch是不是屏幕大
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 一样..
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我今天刚删掉intel驱动，装了nv
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 什么公司的 北桥？
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 就是没键盘，触摸屏
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 那等它做啥。
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: intel i3+ati hd5xxx
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 不是软件问题，起码不是你可以改的软件问题
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 我想试试触摸屏记笔记的手感..
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我的是ThinkPad T420，Arch没有任何问题
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 这样啊。
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: nv 这公司自从 rh 9 开始就发觉他的主板解决方案非常垃圾
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 现在是opensuse装完可以进桌面，但是是nomodeset，装完驱动再nomodeset也进不去了
<ilovezoe> 密码那么复杂,不等别人来破解,自己都忘记了
<supercatexpert> NV就是做显卡好，做主板很糟糕
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 别指望杂交的手提能完美装上了
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: 现在不是要做CPU了？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 不是杂交
 * adam8157 刚不在
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 本来就是intel cpu+ati gpu
<gebjgd> soiamso: 杂交的路过
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 只要是 intel U 加任何一件其他牌子的东西都算杂交了
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我另一个同学的intel i3+ati hd5xxx可以自动切换的运行超级完美
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 其实intel 没有设计过这样的方案，intel 都是 3i 方案
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我现在就想能有什么可以用ati驱动
<microcai> soiamso:  3i ? 3A ? 
<microcai> soiamso: 那 3N 方案呢？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我同学好不容易突然要用lin了，我不能放弃这个机会
<soiamso> microcai: N 没有U吧
<yunfan> adam8157  蛤蟆兄 青蛙君 红帽是池塘么
<phoenixlzx> tegra
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你装arch ?
<yunfan> 我还真有个 tegra
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 怎么了？
<hamo_laptop> yunfan: 我们还有狗狗和蛋蛋...
<yunfan> tegra2 芯片的 东芝的 ac100
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: tegra 是什么指令集的？
<yunfan> hamo_laptop: 呵呵 狗狗是看池塘的 蛋蛋是鸭子下的
<hamo_laptop> soiamso: ARM
<microcai> soiamso: 以前起码可以 2N+i 2N+A 方案，现在 只能 一个N 了
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你用 arch 给他装？
<yunfan> soiamso: arm v7
<soiamso> hamo_laptop: 你觉得闭源的商业软件容易的从 x86 转移到 arm 吗？
<supercatexpert> 看x86_64的使用率就可以看出ARM恐怕会更杯具
<hamo_laptop> soiamso: ARM在服务器上只适用于大IO小计算的应用，IO是瓶颈的那种..
 * microcai 问一下，为何现在买不到 VIA 的 U ?
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 所以amd 出了必杀，只能全a的方案
<supercatexpert> 何况x86_64还是兼容x86的……
<yunfan> microcai: 怎么买不到
<adam8157> microcai: 可以买到
<hamo_laptop> soiamso: 家用领域不清楚了...
<adam8157> microcai: 淘宝上很多
<microcai> yunfan: adam8157 都不知道 VIA 有啥 U
<yunfan> microcai: 山寨机前一阵出的netbook 一大堆via的
<adam8157> microcai: 很多人用来自己组装车载电脑
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我给他装opensuse
<yunfan> microcai: via最近出了个很省电的 nano系列
<adam8157> microcai: via的耗电很低 蛮不错
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我自己用arch
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 能装上吗？
<yunfan> 不过apu出来以后 貌似没啥优势了
<microcai> yunfan: adam8157 有 atom 的性能没？
<adam8157> microcai: 够呛
<supercatexpert> 装Mint也不错的吧~
<yunfan> microcai: 我又没买过 杂知道
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我给他装arch，ati的驱动就不是问题了...就怕他不会用
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 能装上
<Relaed> 大家好
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 没问题，就是显卡...我擦
<supercatexpert> Mint 12对GNOME3的改进还是不错的
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 我觉得 opensuse 是一个比arch 难用的发行版
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> NND跟其他的型号驱动都不一样
<hamo_laptop> soiamso: +1
<supercatexpert> ATi驱动很闹心的，弄不好一个内核升级就可以搞糟
<yunfan> 联想真要命 广告的链接半天都刷不出来 
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 好吧我承认我觉得arch最好用
 * microcai 打败 arch !
<supercatexpert> ATi用Arch不会杯具么?
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 记住a卡要用开源驱动
 * microcai 用 arch  的有几个不是 KDE 党？ 因为只能用  ARCH ， 不是 arch 有多好
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 用 arch的好处就是你用开源驱动也能开特效
<supercatexpert> ……我本机有Arch，我是GNOME3党~
 * hamo_laptop 曾经的arch GNOME党飘过...
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 问题是我同学对Linux一窍不通，我给他装arch?是不是顺便把他拉我的论坛来注册个账户？？
<supercatexpert> 虽然我的Debian Squeeze还是在GNOME2……
<yunfan> microcai: 你问问 wind 和 lerosua 他们都是用arch的gnome党
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 开源驱动不是很垃圾么
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 问题是如果你不随便装东西，也不会觉得 arch 有这么复杂吧
<supercatexpert> 性能确实不行
<imtxc> 现在K3啥价钱啊。。。
<supercatexpert> 这点上面，N卡是一样的
<imtxc> 二手。
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: n卡是这个情况的
<supercatexpert> 不过N卡的官方驱动很强大
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 不如裝 debian
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 问题是我给他装的opensuse
<supercatexpert> N卡的官方驱动没那么挑内核版本
<supercatexpert> 也不那么挑X11版本
<imtxc> microcai: 你收到了没？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 不是arch
<phoenixlzx> 表示我是Arch的KDE党...
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你可以订制 arch 的安装程序，不要给他看到中间的复杂程序
<microcai>  imtxc ？
<supercatexpert> Arch还是推荐会用Linux的人用
<imtxc> microcai: 你不是也收k3呢嘛。
<supercatexpert> 入门就折腾Arch问题会很多
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 你同學不是
<microcai> yunfan:  他们迟早要变用 RedFlag 8 的 KDE 党
<imtxc> 怎么全是Arch 。。
<supercatexpert> ……RF……Orz……
<soiamso> imtxc: 我用ubuntu的
<microcai> supercatexpert:  别那么大惊小怪
<microcai> supercatexpert:  RF8 最近招收了一个牛人
<supercatexpert> 谁?
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 听说了..
<microcai> supercatexpert:  我也不清楚。问 xwind 就知道了
<yunfan> microcai: 不可能的 lerosua已经是 i党了
<microcai> yunfan:  lerosua 已经从 RF 走人了，自然不会回到 KDE 了
<supercatexpert> ~~~
<soiamso> microcai: 那个是政治牛人？
<microcai> soiamso: 不是
<microcai> soiamso: 是个对制作发行版有丰富经验的人
<yunfan> microcai: 他就从来没自己用kde过
 * tusooa Use-Fvwm
<microcai> yunfan: 所谓不吃自己的狗粮是做不出好东西的
<yunfan> microcai: 是的
<microcai> yunfan: 相信那个牛人的到来会改变。 要么是 xwind 变 KDE党，要么就是 RF8 换成 gnome
<yunfan> microcai: 不过关键是狗也有权不吃屎阿
 * MaskRay Use-Xmonad
<yunfan> microcai: 不可能的 他们早就想换 领导不让的
<microcai> yunfan: 那他们只好变 KDE 党了
<supercatexpert> RF那种界面怎么可能换KDE之外的DE?
<supercatexpert> 除非大规模定制……那个叫蛋疼……
<yunfan> supercatexpert: 可以换到 lxde去 布局可以不变
<supercatexpert> LXDE又没混合特效(好吧，xcompmgr之类的……)
<yunfan> 那不就行了
<microcai> supercatexpert:  compiz
<supercatexpert> 话说LXDE是不是很久没更新了?
<soiamso> 我看好 gnome shell 或 unity
<supercatexpert> Unity只有一个发行版用……
<supercatexpert> 这个问题比较大
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥是xmonad
<supercatexpert> 而且我对Mac式的界面严重不感冒~~~
<supercatexpert> 嘛，主要是全局菜单我很不喜欢
<supercatexpert> xmonad - A lightweight X11 window manager
<supercatexpert> apt-cache搜出来的结果……
<soiamso> supercatexpert: 主要看好界面的可编程性
 * microcai 看好经过 Mint 改进的 gnome-shell
<supercatexpert> GNOME-Shell的可定制性也很强
<supercatexpert> 而且F17将要出的软件加速就可以废掉Fallback了
<supercatexpert> 不过感觉上GNOME3现在还是半成品
<supercatexpert> 很多设置选项都没有
<soiamso> supercatexpert: 不是还没有，而是不会有了
<supercatexpert> 没有问题其实也不算很大，有dconf可以自己改
<supercatexpert> 或者自己写工具来改~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么恢复ubuntu回收站里已经删除的文件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354366 怎么恢复ubuntu回收站里已经删除的文件？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybdx2000 — 2011-11-19 21:59 
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 怎么感觉我不会用Arch似的
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我是Arch用户啊...
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: Archlinux中文论坛是我开的啊..............................
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 受不鸟了
<phoenixlzx> 是我同学不会用Linux
<phoenixlzx> 现在opensuse装好了，我发现ati驱动已经装了
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: lag?
<CyrusYzGTt> ping ,,, 垃圾網絡
<imtxc> phoenixlzx: 你开的？
<s_cd> phoenixlzx: Archlinuxk 中文论坛人好少
<phoenixlzx> 我开的
<Kandu> caleb-: gtk 2.20, button 包含 button, 隨便按外部或內部任一鍵，都會對兩個 button 發出 clicked 信號(總是父先收到，然後子收到)。這是 feature 還是 bug?
<phoenixlzx> ...现在在下载ATi驱动了...无语死。
<supercatexpert> 换irssi上来了~
<supercatexpert> 为何要嵌套Button呢?
<caleb-> Kandu: not sure
<caleb-> Kandu: 上 mailing list 问问？
<soiamso> Kandu: feature
<Stifler> hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍮ 
<supercatexpert> 这个和回调有关吧
<supercatexpert> 我记得GtkButton的"clicked"事件的返回值如果是FALSE，就会继续处理事件
<soiamso> Kandu: signal propergation
<yunfan> Kandu: 试试呗
<supercatexpert> 如果返回一个TRUE就停了
<Stifler> 有用A卡的么？gnome3闪屏吗
<soiamso> Stifler: 要看型号
<supercatexpert> A卡果然各种杯具……
<supercatexpert> 装最新官方驱动试试看吧
<Stifler> soiamso: 我的是hd 545v(4500)
<Stifler> 用的11.11闪死了..
<Stifler> 现在在gnome-fallback
<supercatexpert> 11.11?!?
<supercatexpert> 乃用的是哪个版本?
<Stifler> 是啊光棍版
<Stifler> debian testing
<Kandu> caleb-, soiamso: 感謝
<supercatexpert> Debian Testing啊，那个里面的GNOME3好老的嘛……
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 發現返回 true|false 一個樣
<Stifler> gnome 3.0.2
<soiamso> Kandu:http://www.gtk.org/tutorial1.2/gtk_tut-18.html#sec_Adv_Events_and_Signals
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: GTK v1.2 Tutorial: Advanced Event and Signal Handling
<MeaCulpa_> .
<soiamso> Kandu: 应该这么多个版本没有变过吧
<supercatexpert> GTK+ 每个版本之间的变化都挺大的
<supercatexpert> 尤其是GTK+ 1.2 -> GTK+ 2.0
<soiamso> Kandu: Propagation 我拼错了
<billymc> stardict 怎么关闭那个wenjing的图片
<supercatexpert> 信号分发么?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • fedora16下的sopcast-player为什么不能连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354369 以前在ubuntu下安装过sopcast-player，偶尔看看球赛；后来在fedora16下安装了sopcast-player，结果无法连接，有没有人是这种情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkz1986 — 2011-11-19 22:20 
<soiamso> supercatexpert: 可以看出 gtk 2 开始 文档越来越隐晦了
<supercatexpert> GTK+的文档的确有些问题
<supercatexpert> 包括GLib的
<CyrusYzGTt> glibc,,
<supercatexpert> 有些东西该不该释放没有明写，只有自己实验
<supercatexpert> 不是glibc
<supercatexpert> 是GLib，从GTK+分离出去的一个C扩展库
<supercatexpert> 这个库还是很好用的，即使开发控制台下的程序都很好用
<supercatexpert> 或许社区开发的东西多少会有这种问题吧~~~
<microcai> supercatexpert:  文档里都明确说了的
<supercatexpert> 有些没明显的提示而已
<microcai> supercatexpert:  确实
<soiamso> supercatexpert: 只是给高手看的。。
<microcai> supercatexpert: 我也是郁闷了很久后摸清了他的脾气，现在不看文档就知道哪些要释放，哪些不释放了
<microcai> supercatexpert: 也很有规律
<supercatexpert> 写GTK+要的是经验
<supercatexpert> 我也写GTK+的嘛
<MaskRay> tusooa: 一个窗口管理器
<tusooa> MaskRay: er.
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> soiamso, supercatexpert: 唔，剛試了試 button-press-event 信號，可以制止向子發送了。不過因為 button1 包含 button2, 即使按在 button2 範圍內，也是向 button1 發送信號
<tusooa> MaskRay: haskell的？
<soiamso> Kandu: 只要在范围内都会接到信号，除非你出 filter
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ghc-6.12.3  USE="-bash-completion -binary -doc -ghcbootstrap" 106,430 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] app-admin/haskell-updater-1.1.0.0  23 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-haskell/cabal-1.8.0.6-r1  USE="-doc -profile" 222 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-haskell/mtl-1.1.0.2  USE="-doc -profile" 19 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-haskell/x11-1.4.6.1  USE="-doc -profile -xinerama" 172 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] x11-wm/xmonad-0.9  USE="-doc -profile" 55 kB
<Kandu> 所以得處理 button-press-event| button-release-event 時自己判斷是否按在子 button 的位置，然後做個比較，自己看情況主動向子 button 發信號才能模擬出按 button 中 button 的效果?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如何实现单窗口反色
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知道
<adam8157> MaskRay: 小瑞同学明天去不
 * gfrog 擦，上网本的3D加速大步开，竟然是手贱装了fglrx包
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
 * Stifler 表示以后要买带N卡的机子
<MaskRay> adam8157: 去
<bombnet> 啦啦啦
<bombnet> 我来了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 围观神马？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<yunfan> MaskRay: 你好久 没出现了
<bombnet> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不說
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 啧啧
 * MeaCulpa_ 操机了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀  
<gfrog> adam8157: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=4D90BCE363AB18E7&id=4D90BCE363AB18E7%21188#
<MaskRay> Kandu: jump-or-exec 有个变通的方法，就是当某个工作区没有窗口时运行某个程序。这样通过切换工作区就能实现 jump-or-exec 的效果
 * adam8157 有靠谱的kindle touch皮套么
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon又卖
<adam8157> jump or exec... awesome wiki中有实现
<adam8157> roylez_: 买不起
<gfrog> adam8157: 消停等折扣号等原装套，山寨套都弱爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: wow
<MaskRay> tusooa: dev-lang/ghc-7.0.4: 4958 files, 189 non-files, 672053.753 KB
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这是依赖之一……应该没心情再尝试了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯嗯 是啊, 或者买个海绵包 裸看
<tusooa> MaskRay: 额
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ghc-6.12.3  USE="-bash-completion -binary -doc -ghcbootstrap" 106,430 kB
<gfrog> adam8157: 海绵包不防压，会悲剧的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我怎么嚼着裸看很爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 裸看确实爽，但是被压到就杯具了。。。
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa_: 这个词的出处？
<adam8157> gfrog: 原装套如果半价 15$+26rmb = 137 还可以接受
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去买本bible，然后像肖申克的救赎里边那样抠个洞，把kindle扔进去
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，就是，所以慢慢等吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 防压，又牛逼
<imtxc> 求K3
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 明天怎么去
<gfrog> adam8157: 明上午还是下午啊？ 求录像
<adam8157> gfrog: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/ubuntu-11-10-release-party-empire-capital.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party 帝都站 — LinuxTOY
<iGoogle> adam8157: 我家今天多了一个叫蛋蛋的猫
<adam8157> iGoogle: - -!
<adam8157> iGoogle: 以后我养个叫ee的
<iGoogle> 这千真万确的哦。别人取名的。
<iGoogle> 我叫一次，就想笑
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
 * adam8157 苍天啊
<iGoogle> 要不，你改名？ lol
<supercatexpert> ……
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我当然不想叫这个外号!
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，原来你是一只猫。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 丫當不要武器
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你会不会每天跟狗狗打架？ 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: awesome or unity
 * adam8157 我真心蛮喜欢猫
<gfrog> adam8157: hate unity
<iGoogle> adam8157: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ snugglecat 是 奸貓犯
<adam8157> gfrog: awesome 蛮好
<yunfan> adam8157 我也喜欢猫 昨天还跟猫拍了张照片
<supercatexpert> ……
<jary> everytime i use"hwclock --hwtosys",reboot, the system time always be the same as before
<jary> 大哥们
<adam8157> gfrog: 没标题栏, 最大化
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你改名了？
<jary> 我改不了系统时间拉
<adam8157> jary: systohw...
<gfrog> adam8157: 小屏幕适合awesome嘛？
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我在家都叫这个
<jary> 我把硬件时间同步到sys
<adam8157> jary: 应该是系统到硬件, 而不是硬件到系统啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 把乐乐踢了。以后就没人叫你这名了。
<jary> 硬件时间是对的
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道诶
<CyrusYzGTt> jary§ 也可以同步 系統到硬件的
<gfrog> jary: 你想要 hwclock --systohw吧
<jary> 系统时间每次重启后就不对拉
<adam8157> jary: UTC +8闹的吧
<jary> ？
<adam8157> jary: 相差多少, 是否是双系统
<jary> 嗯
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不敢
<supercatexpert> UTC在本机有Windows的情况下还是关了好
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 同意
<jary> 现在7：02
<jary> 哈哈
<yunfan> adam8157  sigtstp 有哪个组合键是发出这个信号的？
<jary> utc怎么关？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 那你继续当蛋蛋猫。。。
<adam8157> jary: /etc/default/rcS
<MaskRay_> gfrog: 主要程序全屏，小程序浮动
<supercatexpert> supercat@supercat-laptop:~$ cat /etc/default/rcS | grep UTC
<supercatexpert> 如果是UTC=no就OK了
<gfrog> MaskRay_: 似乎可以试试，不过我总觉得平铺式WM比较适合大屏幕用
<adam8157> yunfan: 我得查查
<yunfan> adam8157 不用查了 ctrl-z
<jary> 我是arch
<yunfan> 现在终于可以暂停ogg123了
<yunfan> 本来准备去改ogg123的 结果发现他们有支持这功能
<adam8157> jary: arch肯定在rc.conf里嘛
<jary> 木有呵
<gfrog> yunfan: 啥程序按ctrl+z都能停下啊，这个根本不用程序设什么吧
<yunfan> gfrog ctrl-z 只是放后台吧 我这个播放的 是需要他连播放都暂停
<yunfan> gfrog 刚才看了他源码 他就绑定了 sigstsp为暂停
<adam8157> gfrog: 程序不接受信号才扔给bash吧
<yunfan> 不过那个结构很浪费 
<supercatexpert> The signals SIGKILL and SIGSTOP cannot be caught or ignored.
<adam8157> jary: HARDWARECLOCK="UTC"
<iGoogle> 还用ogg123.
<adam8157> jary: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rc.conf
<gfrog> yunfan: 神马放后台，ctrl+z就是停止程序啊
<supercatexpert> 貌似SIGSTOP不能捕获的吧
<adam8157> jary: 明明有
<adam8157> gfrog: c-z是放后台啊....
<iGoogle> 都一些破系统。
<supercatexpert> C-z是暂停
<jary> 我没写这一条的
<MaskRay_> gfrog: 平铺少了窗口间隙和边框，小屏幕也行啊
<yunfan> Ctrl+Z    暂停前台命令的执行，将该进程放入后台，回到SHELL     gfrog 这是我从 linux fg bg jobs 相关文章摘来的 
<gfrog> adam8157: 放后台但是不继续运行了，是暂停状态
<adam8157> jary: 那就写上等于localtime呗
<yunfan> MaskRay_: 你也用平铺了？
<supercatexpert> 是暂停，程序不能自己处理的少数几个信号
<maivel> 推荐个网盘http://www.yun.io
<MaskRay_> yunfan: 一直都是平铺
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦? 那不知道了 可能有特殊处理吧
<adam8157> MaskRay_: awesome?
<jary> 怎么会手动同步正确之后，重启后又不对呢
<supercatexpert> 平铺式最经典的当然是awesome……
<supercatexpert> 我有个老师都用它
<MaskRay_> adam8157: xmonad
<gfrog> adam8157: 找个图形程序运行一下，然后ctrl+z，整个程序窗口都会卡在那，啥也木有了，哈哈
<adam8157> MaskRay_: oh
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 尚不了解 jump-or-exec 是什麼 :)
<yunfan> MaskRay_:  e
<adam8157> gfrog: 图形的...
<MaskRay_> 平铺的 xmonad awesome 最好，因为配置语言不是 ad-hoc 的
<yunfan> adam8157 记住我也是用 平铺的 i3-wm
<supercatexpert> 必然的啊，信号处理全停了
<gfrog> adam8157: 命令行程序不直观。。。
<adam8157> Kandu: 原来有运行的就跳出来 没运行就开一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以会感觉有放后台的情况，其实要真扔进后台运行还要敲bg命令啊。
<jary> adam8157：？？
<adam8157> jary: 就是对的, 因为UTC的关系
<yunfan> gfrog 我刚才就是暂停了 ogg123 然后打了bg 额 现在他开始在后台播放 但是提示却输出到前面的shell中来 wtf
 * adam8157 锻炼去了
<supercatexpert> yunfan: 和用ogg123 & 的效果是一样的
<gfrog> yunfan: 本来就这样，你的stdin/stdout没改
<jary> 硬件一直是对的阿
<yunfan> supercatexpert: 很火大
<supercatexpert> stdout才不管乃前台有没程序
<flh> adam8157: 晚上有什么好锻炼的？
<gfrog> flh: 晚上仰卧，早上起坐
<supercatexpert> 自己给它重定向掉吧
<Kandu> 哦，是說 unity gnome3 mac 應用列表樣啊
<yunfan> 那就是 c-z不负责 最后默认改成 把他的 stdout 改到 /tmp/进程号-stdout  stderr 改到 /tmp/进程号-stderr
<flh> gfrog: 他真走了
<gfrog> flh: 阿蛋是好孩纸
<yunfan> adam8157 百度有个研发挂了 要加强锻炼阿
<flh> 我的身子也给电脑电坏了
<flh> 可惜修复起来就难了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 果断公交车阿..
<jary> 我设成utc看看
<flh> 来这里的人是不是全空闲的很？
 * Kandu 睡覺去，各位牛晚安 XD
<Cherrot> 请问有人用 octave/matlab 吗？
<MaskRay_> snugglecat: xcompmgr 能反色吗？
<jary> 我用matlab
<Cherrot> 在octave/matlab中有个语句 eye(n)(vector, : ) 可以把单位矩阵和一个矢量作比较 请问怎么解释这句话……
<Cherrot> jary: eye(n)(vector, : )  在octave中是这样用，不知道matlab是不是
<jary> 这个不知道，我是入门级别
<jary> 还有这个比较的？》
 * Kamea c4droid有人用过吗?
<ll_> 没人？
<Cherrot> jary: 嗯，相当强悍 搜不到为什么……
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍯ 
<Cherrot> jary: 我恍然大悟……
<supercatexpert> c4droid? C4机器人? 会爆炸么?
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Cherrot> 有人遇到过图相察看器(eog)运行无反应的情况吗？Ubuntu11.10
<Cherrot> 终端输入eog连个信息都没有 这程序设计的……
<supercatexpert> eog就不是打算给乃在终端下运行的吧……
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 可好歹能让我知道哪出问题了啊……
<flh> 机器人下班了？
<Cherrot> flh: 你认为刚才跟你打招呼的是谁？
<flh> Cherrot: 不清楚
<Cherrot> sevk: 你下班了？
<sevk> Cherrot, 我的自我发展capabale。  ㍯ 
<Cherrot> sevk: Are you working?
<Cherrot> flh: 你说的对……
<loiac> 谁知道gnome shell 的快捷键怎么回复默认啊？
<zkwlx> 有谁知道DISTRO是啥意思？装gdm主题时看到的
<Cherrot> loiac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell ?
<Cherrot> zkwlx: 不是发行版的意思吗？
<loiac> 别带问号啊  呵呵 我虚
<zkwlx> Cherrot, 哦，晕，google 翻译里都没有lol
<Cherrot> loiac: 试一下没坏处  重新配置软件包的意思
<Cherrot> loiac: 如果不行那估计是为用户生成特定的配置文件了，那就去家目录找吧
<supercatexpert> 删掉自己的配置就OK了吧
 * Cherrot 与gnome-shell 暂时无缘……
<loiac> 原来用unity  今天发现u下gnome shell也不错  但是快捷键的配置被原来用unity是打乱了
 * Cherrot Unity 太慢了太慢了太慢了…… 可我还是只能忍着……
<forfun> 写了个250行的shell脚本……
<loiac> 似乎是好了 谢谢哈
<Cherrot> loiac: 删了家目录下的配置文件？
<loiac> unity卡 慢  还占资源
<loiac> 就是reconfig了
<loiac> 家目录里找不到相关的文件啊   现在都成xml了 我也不懂
<Cherrot> loiac: 我是显卡驱动没搞定  不敢手贱了
<loiac> 你什么卡啊？
<Cherrot> loiac: 家目录下的配置最安全了 随便删
<loiac> 呵呵
<Cherrot> loiac: ATI Radeon HD 4250  集显
<loiac> 直接用开源的驱动不好么？
<Cherrot> loiac: 会导致gnome-shell频繁崩溃
<loiac> 其实不玩大游戏什么的直接用开源的就好  我的是N卡  要不是为了看温度我也用开源的了  呵呵
<loiac> 好吧  没用过没有发言权
<Cherrot> :)
<loiac> 对了  你和我说话是直接输的名字+：还是什么快捷键啊？  我一直都不知道
<Cherrot> loiac: 打几个字母后按TAB
<Cherrot> loiac: 善用自动补全
<loiac> 我说呢  谢谢哈
<Cherrot> :)
<loiac> Cherrot: 一直都不知道怎么回事  呵呵
<loiac> Cherrot:  还真是没想到
<Cherrot> loiac: 尽管问就好 呵呵
<loiac> Cherrot: 你用本本还是台式机啊？
<Cherrot> loiac: 台式咯~
<loiac> Cherrot: 我觉得gnome3的温度似乎低点
<Cherrot> loiac: Unity的compiz很喜欢CPU
<Cherrot> loiac: gnome-shell用着太爽了
<loiac> Cherrot:  知道有什么类似于鲁大师的温度监控没有？我原来用conky，用G3后觉得破坏和谐
<loiac> Cherrot: 是的  说实话以前没发现  这次用感觉格外爽   于是就把unity删了
<Cherrot> loiac: Scrennlet 挂件满足要求么？ 还有 hardinfo
<Cherrot> Screenlet
<loiac> Cherrot: 我原来用什么Gdesklets没有这类插件   screenlet没试过
<Cherrot> loiac: screenlet 有温度检测的，放到桌面上挺好看的:)  
<loiac> Cherrot: 我试试
<loiac> Cherrot: 软件包就叫screenlet?
<Cherrot> loiac: 嗯 源里有
<Cherrot> screenlets
<loiac> Cherrot: 好多依赖啊……
<Cherrot> loiac: XD
<loiac> Cherrot: 似乎还是依赖gnome2的库
<Cherrot> loiac: 不清楚呢
 * Cherrot 平生最恨依赖……
<loiac> Cherrot: 呵呵  先试试好了
<Colin-shzsc> 截图用的那个 Shutter 就是因为 Gnome 依赖太多所以我没有用
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 GNOME 的计算器、Character Map 和 gedit 因为它们本身并不依赖 Gnome 所以现在还留着
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: Shutter 好慢， 不遵守KISS原则。有好的替代品么？
<moriramar> Cherrot, gscrot?
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 其实我有时喜欢用 Gimp 截
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: Gimp岂不更慢……？
<Cherrot> moriramar: I'll try
<zkwlx> GDM3怎么还主题啊，看了半天发现是GDM的。。。
<Cherrot> zkwlx: gnome-tweak-tool?
<moriramar> zkwlx, 不用lightdm？
<Cherrot> moriramar: GScrot is now Shutter....
<moriramar> Cherrot, 那你就用scrot命令行吧。
<zkwlx> moriramar, 呃。。没用过
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 要快点的我在 Arch 的 AUR 里面找到了个 gscreenshot，是 scrot 的图形前端
<Cherrot> moriramar: 哈哈
<moriramar> Cherrot, 那個肯定沒gnome依賴。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 嗯 我主要嫌他启动慢
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 很小的一个东西，不过它有个臭毛病，输入文件名时如果不带后缀名它会直接把截好的图丢掉
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 汗……我试试
 * Cherrot 先下了
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 而且目前我这里如果要截全屏的虚拟机的话似乎还只有 GIMP 能用
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 虚拟机不能发送截屏键吗？
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 我要截一块区域……
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 哦 我理解错了……
<Cherrot> 晚安各位
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * mayli test
 * alvin_rxg test failed.
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 睡了一觉了
<xhh> hello :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 哦……别人一个面条烧了40分钟的锅子……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么叫面条烧了锅子？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是说，从烧水开始，水烧开了放面条，然后继续……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们没有电磁炉？
<alvin_rxg> 就电磁炉上烧的啊……总共20多分钟就行了，他要烧那么久…
<alvin_rxg> 而且那面条还凝在一起的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电磁炉烧开水。20分钟？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不可能。顶多5分钟
<alvin_rxg> 看水量和火力的。用小的那炉头是挺慢的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了我在saturn看到asus x101h
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 249
<alvin_rxg> 和你之前比是便宜还是贵呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 189欧。我从网上买的
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<alvin_rxg> 今晚电影好多啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是我的上面贴的是俄语的标
<gebjgd> 德文键盘
<alvin_rxg> 俄语？
<gebjgd> 对
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 今晚 pro7 没 untertitle 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没开电视电脑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天什么电视？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.tvtoday.de/programm/?format=sendung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Sorry, die gewünschte Seite ist momentan leider nicht verfügbar oder existiert nicht.
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你 tvtoday.de 自己看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没意思啊
<alvin_rxg> ..
<^k^>  06:13
<alvin_rxg> hi pipi
<Pip> Hi, guys
<roylez_> Pip: hi pp
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ping
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/Y3O7x 我的内存是 667内存……以前那另加的已经坏掉了的内存是 533 ...
<dungeon_archl> 早安各位大仙
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-20
<MeaCulpa1> 早
 * MeaCulpa1 为啥国内银鳕鱼比鳕鱼贵呢... 鳕鱼濒临灭绝了，市场上不应该有...银鳕鱼多的是
<Pip> 你确定？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【请教】有没有定时关闭某个软件或者断掉网络的命令之类的东东？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354406 我最近发现如果有事情需要离开电脑，但是在从网上下载一些程序，因为我是无线的计时网络，只能等着所有事情干完了手动断网，所以 请教各位大牛，能不能设定一个时间，在这个时间之后网络 ...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa为啥比目鱼灭绝了呢。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa 我刚刚用微波炉烤了个地瓜吃一半，就有饭来了。。。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa可悲啊。还是吃地瓜吧
<Pip> ^k^, 太简单了
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 要准备好做广告啊。
<Pip> 你把程序下载的时间估算好，然后设定断网时间
<^k^> Pip, 能否请您另一种方式，用较少的想法，或不同的想法吗？  ㍡ 
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 你能不能不回答bot的问题。
<Pip> ：O
<Pip> 原来是bot
<Patrick_DJ> 放弃fvwm了，再次滚回ubuntu默认WM了。
<Pip> Patrick_DJ, welcome to #archlinux-cn
<Patrick_DJ> 请问在gnome-terminal中让命令的输出结果不经过临时文件而用vim打开？我只知道先打开vim，再用:r! ls这方法，但是不太方便啊。
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: | vim -
<Patrick_DJ> 原来是这样，少了个 -.
<Patrick_DJ> 非常感謝。 :D
<linsux> arch也挺悲催的
<linsux> 什么都要依赖个wiki
<dungeon_archl> 就没个Linux发行版专门搞软件的。
<dungeon_archl> 傻傻的都搞系统。
<linsux> 系统本身却没学习性了
<snugglecat> linsux, 问题是 arch 还有个 wiki 不是么
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你问他干嘛。。。
<dungeon_archl> 忘记忽略掉这个家伙了
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 那你搞一个专门搞软件的
<linsux> 依赖过头就不好
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 我有余力吗？
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 弄一个套件的， 多个程序共享资源
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: slax似乎就好了
<snugglecat> 不知道怎么说， 例如 联系人 可以在 邮件， im， 共享， office 也共享 联系人， 可以将文档直接在 world 里直接发送到指定联系人。 书签多个相关程序 共享
<snugglecat> 就是把相关资源统一在一起
<snugglecat> 多个程序同时调用
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 早就有了 zeitgeist - GNOME//Ubuntu的一部分了
<snugglecat> slax 是啥
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: slax linux
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 哦。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 哦
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 联系人那个empathy
<tusooa> slackware的一种变种吧
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 兔叟。
<tusooa> dungeon_archl: ls
 * dungeon_archl 爱兔叟
<tusooa> '''http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide/index.html'''里边太多typo了，看着就想改掉
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 就是有一个统一的资源池， 里面有联系人， 书签， 等等等的。 多个浏览器都可以共用(非导入， 而是直接共享)。 还有其它的啥的
<tusooa> "关于 screen 的内容，由 roylez 担当顾问"...
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 我在做。你没看到我4个月前写的么。。。
<snugglecat> 而不是不同类似的程序， 有各自不同资源。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 那我等着你哦
<snugglecat> 而不是不同类似的程序， 有各自性质一样的资源。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你等着我，需要我从头开始学编程。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 乱套了
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 没事啊， 要不你做个头， 找一些程序员去做， 你提供构思以及控制质量。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 没人跟我我
<snugglecat> 告诉手下， 需要啥功能， 要达到啥效果
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你得想清楚， 如何吸引人跟你哦。 如果你的想法足够有意思， 我想会找到人跟你的。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 所以有时候真的我希望我是领导人。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, :)
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 总之， 我支持你， 并等你哦
<snugglecat> 加油
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 谢谢
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 貌似 moc 就是这么做的
<snugglecat> 貌似 mac 就是这么做的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求解答】ubuntu 电源管理 CPU频率设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354408 CPU默认一直工作在ondemand，通过cpufreq-set可以改成powersave，但是重启后又变回ondemand了。 怎样才能让CPU开机就工作在powersave啊？ 在ondemand我的CPU很容易就会温度过高而自动关机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeloooo — 2011-11-20 9:30 
<snugglecat> 但我不清楚详情
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 吃什么都一样，20年后现在吃的大部分肉类都得灭绝了吧
<snugglecat> roylez_, 为啥呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://291645.m1.ihompy.com.cn/201111/19/291645_1321739748gqgJ400.jpg
<tusooa> "A piece of poetic writing in prose, being neither fish nor fowl,is called a prose poem. 
<tusooa> 一首用散文体写的诗,不伦不类, (竟) 被称为散文诗"
<ofan> yoyoyo
<snugglecat> tusooa, 那有议论(文)诗 么
<tusooa> snugglecat: 不知道
<snugglecat> tusooa, 貌似 诗就是 一句话 多个回车
<roylez_> tusooa: 你又愤世疾塑了
<phoenixlzx> 早上好～
<snugglecat> roylez_, 踢他
<roylez_> tusooa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263187/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【猫狗片】肥猫！看老纸的凌波微步！ - AcFun.tv
<tusooa> roylez_: 啥子额。dict上这样讲的。。
<snugglecat> 貌似
<phoenixlzx> 问个问题...
<snugglecat> 诗就是
<snugglecat> 一句话
<snugglecat> 多个回车
<snugglecat> 我也会写诗了
<phoenixlzx> 没有acpi能用A卡驱动吗
<roylez_> tusooa: 事实是，现代中文就垃圾
<snugglecat> 貌似/诗  就是/一句话/多个回车
<snugglecat> 我这诗人如何
<roylez_> tusooa: 要美感没美感，要精确没精确，要简洁更加不行
<snugglecat> 我/这/诗人/如何
<roylez_> snugglecat: 不错
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105468
<snugglecat> roylez_, 这是因为现代的语文
<snugglecat> roylez_, 这是因为现代的语文 还是 水平
<Kamea> http://jandan.net/2011/09/29/kindle-fire-kindle-touch.html
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ ti: 好吧！Kindle Fire，Kindle Touch 来了
<snugglecat> 因为白话文本身就罗嗦， 还是现在的文人的水平问题呢???
<Kamea> http://jandan.info
<roylez_> tusooa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263134/ 这个超好，不过不是郭德纲
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【郭德纲】啊~五环！你比四环多一环！ - AcFun.tv
<tusooa> .
<Kamea> 原来是net
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中2011 安装字体 是不是 和2009版 不一样啊？总是不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354411 下载了个 永中2011版 的EDE，安装上了。菜单是宋体了，软件字库里没有宋体。按照教程来做 第一种： 将字体复制进linux系统下的/usr/local/Evermore/EIOffice/Jre/lib/fonts文件夹下， 此时一般无法复制， ...
<Kamea> snugglecat: Kindle
<jary> systime弄好拉
<jary> 不知道是不是xp的与网络同步弄的
<jary> 关掉之后，linux同步下硬件时间，就好了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 哦
<dungeon_archl> roylez 主席好。好久不见。
<Kamea> snugglecat: mid上的Android和手机上的一样吗
<dungeon_archl> roylez 主席，qq有云储蓄了。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: o
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: are you jiero ?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 是呢。
<roylez_> Evanescence: 就是死袋鼠
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你咋开始玩QQ了?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 因为么。工作缘故。。。
<Evanescence> roylez_: 哈哈,以前不是叫他罗姐么?
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 这个... 嗯, 的确非常有可能
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 。。。是么。我都不记得了。
<dungeon_archl> roylez主席叫过我姐？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: /kick
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 别人叫的, adam8157_gone 还是谁来着,忘了
<Kamea> 凤姐好
<dungeon_archl> roylez 你每次都来这套。。。烦人。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 哦。可能把。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 汗,什么叫可能啊,我肯定没记错
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 算了,不说这个了, 你学完python了没?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 没。一直没啥空。。。而且怎么算学完呢。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 学了基本语法就算ok了,接下来就是实践了
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 没有。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 现在我在用不雅的方式吃饭。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你花了多久? 一般最多只要三天
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 这么早吃饭?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 我花了3个小时。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 3个小时学完了?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 当然没。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 我还以为你也很牛逼能做到那种碰到个新语言就几个小时解决语法了
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 你要明白。我英语学了21年都没解决语法
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 我很粗略的性格
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 我也学了几年都没学好语法, 很粗略的能明白而已,哈哈
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 话说你在哪儿应该学习英语环境很好啊,大家都说英语
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 吃完饭了。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 我在手机上放了一本剑桥的 English in use,晚上看一点
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 老外听懂英语对他们来说太简单了。。。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 不论啥口音破句都能明白
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 额, 这个太好了,这样我就不担心我那不标准的发音了
<pichina> 唉，装了个anjuta，不太会用。真郁闷
<yujinnboy> 我们听四川话等某地方言也能懂阿
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 可是我还是听不明白人家的...一样悲剧. 打算买个麦克风, 找外国人聊天
<Evanescence> pichina: 还是用vim的好,很简单的
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 好了，午餐结束了。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你那贼快了, 吃啥呢?
<pichina> 。。。。，vim不符合 图形化gui编程的要求
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你刚才不雅,不会是拿脚当手使唤,在吃午饭呢吧?
<tusooa> Use-Emacs
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 蔬菜。刚才就吃了很久很久了。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 是填充在嘴里，空下手可以打字
<Evanescence> pichina: 不是 把,说说哪里不符合,我以后要学pyggtk的..
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你脸肯定胖了.......
<pichina> vim，没法界面设计的。 
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 哦。我一向都是那样吃的。
<Evanescence> pichina: 额,界面设计啊... 这个不是变成吗? 界面设计打个草稿修改下就行了把? 
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 那你还那么瘦... 我就比较胖
<pichina> pygtk,还是要用py的，效率不好吧。 额，也是。 习惯了vc，一键编译，就不想先Make后运行了
<Evanescence> pichina: 变成=> 编程
<raylei> 请问，用apt-get upgrade 怎样去升级指定的单个包啊？
<tusooa> pichina: 那搞个make test吧
<Evanescence> pichina: vim也可以键绑定到F12,然后一键编译啊
<pichina> 也对
<tusooa> raylei: 或许应该用sudo aptitude install blah
<pichina> 你平时是用什么干活的？
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 你胖？
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 是啊, 你不知道?
<dungeon_archl> pichina: 他不是程序员。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 上次没看我照片吗?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 看了，你不胖啊。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 额,我自认为有点胖....
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 好吧。我要变胖！
<raylei> tusooa: 那个是安装的吧。现在我想升级firefox到8.0但一用apt-get upgrade他自动将所有的要升级的包都列出来了。
<Evanescence> pichina: 我是个小小玩代码的linuxer
<tusooa> raylei: 你试下吧。照理说应该可以的。升级就是安装新版本啊。
<Evanescence> raylei: 如果源里还没有8.0,你想升级也没有,可以用aptitude upgrade单独升级一个包
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 果断的啊, 你那叫瘦猴...
<pichina> evan ,我是在win下面souce insight写代码的
<Kamea> pichina: Vc怎么设置一健编译
<Evanescence> pichina: 自从我放弃win后就有些后悔,linux下看电影经常网速很慢... win下就从来不卡,还非常大的流量...
<raylei> Evanescence: 官方说PPT源有的。我试下这个命令
<Evanescence> kaio: VC的一键编译就是在上面工具条里的吧...大学的时候玩过
<kaio> ?
<pichina> kamea,vc 的工程直接f5就可以了啊，多工程，你设置好项目依赖，动态库，或者静态库设置好外壳
<Evanescence> raylei: 那你也要安装PPA源啊,不然那个命令也无法升级啊
<pichina> evane， ubuntu下面的国内的P2p软件太少
<pichina> evane，你试过pps for linux了没，我这边网速差，没法用
<raylei> Evanescence: 我加进去了，我现在只想知道命令升级一个包，但我知道到的命令是一次过将全部可升级的包都列出来。
<Evanescence> pichina: 是的, 还有,你可以用tab补全我的昵称... 这样我这里有高亮显示....
<Evanescence> raylei: 加入后,可以用apt-get install安装.不过要先update一下
<Evanescence> raylei: 你不会用PPA吗? 一般网上都有写要怎么安装PPA啊
<Evanescence> raylei: 也可能不是列出了全部包,而是被依赖的,依赖的包可能很多
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 太难，增肥。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 多吃油腻,多吃少餐,多睡觉,就能长胖
<pichina> Evanescence, 在linux系统下面要用太多的tab了，我怕我的tab建不保
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 那就是我一贯作风。
<Evanescence> pichina: Ctrl-I好像是Tab的替代,你试试
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 难道你肚子里有虫子,把你吃的都吃完了,所以你没吸收?
<pichina> Evanescence, 额，你骗我，刚试过
<Evanescence> pichina: 我这里可行,连N900上都是Ctrl-I可以替代Tab
<Evanescence> pichina: 连vim里都能用Ctrl-I
<Evanescence> pichina: 没有shift的,单是Ctrl-i
<mayli> Evanescence: pichina Tab=c-i=0x09
<pichina> Evanescence, 我还以你說的是x-chat的呢。 vim下面 就要映射了
<Evanescence> pichina: 看见没
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 本来我对油脂的吸收能力也有限——被中医说胰脏不好。然后发现颈部及以上不断出油。。。难不成全皮肤排泄了？
<pichina> Evanescence, 昨天我自己编了vim7.2gdb版本
<slacker_HD> Haha
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 哈哈, 
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 一直出油是很讨厌的。一天洗3遍脸都能经常感到油脂。
<pichina> 有没有习惯了用vim 变成的人啊？
<Evanescence> pichina: 我一直使用ubuntu自带的,编译麻烦,常有问题,还浪费时间,除非插件需要features,否则绝对不动它
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 嗯.. 是很麻烦,还是吃清淡的算来了你
<Evanescence> pichina: 我...我不习惯Emacs的CTrl....
<Evanescence> pichina: 我浏览器,zsh,weechat,PDF viewer,ncmpcpp都是vim形式的键绑定
<pichina> Evanescence,  你这是做了病了啊
<Evanescence> pichina: ??? 不懂
<pichina> 不知到firefox能不能映射vim键
<tusooa> vimperator啥子时候能做成emacs样式的
<pichina> Evanescence, 坐了病意思就是你用vim已经着魔了
<Evanescence> pichina: 是啊,vimer嘛
<Kandu> pichina: 切換下就換種快速鍵，易犯錯且不易記
<Kandu> pichina: 是為了方便才這樣
<pichina> 不编程 不用vim
<slacker_HD> Nano才是王道
<Evanescence> tusooa:  你去写一个vimperator的插件不久行了
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: Nano还不如vi....
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<pichina> Evanescence, 刚看看了下，firefox也可以用vim的键，插件就可以
<Evanescence> pichina: firefox和chrome都能用vim键
<tusooa> Evanescence: 那要用vim的语言写吧。。不会啊。。
<Evanescence> tusooa: 不用vim语言写,具体不清楚,去#vimperator问问就知道了
<Evanescence> tusooa: vimscript语言只能用在vim自己里面
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新了一堆补丁后，选择重启，结果定在memtest86+，不动了，死机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354416 我还以为是在进行内存检测呢，结果十几分钟了屏幕根本就没变化 只能强制关机了 不知道是怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 helloworld222 — 2011-11-20 10:39 
<Evanescence> 吃饭了,各位继续.
<pichina>  firefox和chrome都能用vim键？什么方法？
<pichina> 自带？ 不可能
<pichina> 我刚下的插件
<larry____> fvwm-crystal中能不设置像krunner那样的东西啊?
<tusooa> larry____: 吾一般都是直接在term里输入命令启动的
<pichina> Evanescence, 吃饭去了
<pichina> 服役
 * Kamea int i="hi";printf(i);
<pichina> anjuta使用，有没有人說的？
<larry____> tusooa: 我习惯啦用krunner那样的东西啦,有时候方便点.
<tusooa> larry____: 好像有个dmenu啥的，可以作runner
<tusooa> 貌似
<larry____> tusooa: 哦~我查查,谢谢啊
<tusooa> larry____: 不谢
 * Kamea int *i="hi";printf("%p",&(*i));
<larry____> tusooa: 没有google到有用的
<tusooa> Kamea: <stdin>: 在函数‘main’中:
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:8: 警告：从不兼容的指针类型初始化
<Kamea> tusooa: 但他是正确的,嘿嘿 :p
<tusooa> larry____: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dmenu_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<tusooa> Kamea: ● /tmp/a.out 
<tusooa> 0x40062c%
<loiac> 谁知道ubuntu开机怎么不现实开机进度条  默认就是字符引导啊？
<tusooa> loiac: grub里把splash quiet去掉？
 * Kamea int i=3,a=&(char)i;printf(a);
<Kamea> tusooa: 输出结果?
<tusooa> Kamea: <stdin>: 在函数‘main’中:
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 错误：单目‘&’的操作数必须是左值
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 警告：传递‘printf’的第 1 个参数时将整数赋给指针，未作类型转换
<tusooa> /usr/include/stdio.h:359:12: 附注：需要类型‘const char * __restrict__’，但实参的类型为‘int’
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 警告：格式字符串不是一个字面字符串而且没有待格式化的实参
<tusooa> tlcr: 1
 * Kamea 讨厌<stdin>:4:1: 错误：单目‘&’的操作数必须是左值
 * Kamea 请教 左值
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tusooa> ^k^: 说，有啥re:.
<tusooa> ?
<^k^> tusooa, 我从来都没有要求。  ㍣ 
 * Kamea int i=72,c;c=&(char)i;printf(c);
<tusooa> <stdin>: 在函数‘main’中:
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 错误：单目‘&’的操作数必须是左值
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 警告：传递‘printf’的第 1 个参数时将整数赋给指针，未作类型转换
<tusooa> /usr/include/stdio.h:359:12: 附注：需要类型‘const char * __restrict__’，但实参的类型为‘int’
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:1: 警告：格式字符串不是一个字面字符串而且没有待格式化的实参
<Kamea> tusooa: Vc输出H
<tusooa> gcc -xc - -o /tmp/a.out
<Kamea> tusooa: Vc没报错
<Kamea> tusooa: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20050419/09/3947945.html
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ ti: error C2102: '&' requires l-value - C/C++ / C语言
<Kamea> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> Kamea: 没用过vc
 * Kamea int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a,*t=&p,c=&t;printf("%c",*((int *)*t));
<Kamea> tusooa: .
<tusooa> <stdin>: 在函数‘main’中:
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:7: 警告：初始化将指针赋给整数，未作类型转换
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:15: 警告：初始化时将整数赋给指针，未作类型转换
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:20: 警告：从不兼容的指针类型初始化
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:26: 警告：从不兼容的指针类型初始化
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:31: 警告：初始化将指针赋给整数，未作类型转换
<tusooa> <stdin>:4:48: 警告：将一个整数转换为大小不同的指针
<tusooa> ● /tmp/a.out 
<tusooa> zsh: segmentation fault  /tmp/a.out
<Kamea> tusooa: 输出结果?
<tusooa> Kamea: 段错误了啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在Ubuntu下手动安装最新版 firefox 及 flash player http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354418 在 Chrome 的步步紧逼下，Firefox 现在也迈开了版本升级的大步，不但 IE 团队顶不住送蛋糕的压力，各大linux发行版本也是压力山大，跟不上firefox升级的步伐。象清风现在用的系统ubuntu 10.04，其源里的firefox 还是3.6版本。清 ...
<Kamea> tusooa: 俺这输出逗号
 * Kamea 有人用过诺亚舟np1500吗
<zkwlx> Kamea, 我当时是文曲星爱好者
<Kamea> zkwlx: 什么型号?
<zkwlx> Kamea, 当时玩文曲星可不是简单的查单词，pc1300\pc100a\nc1020\nc3000\tc800\tc300我都有。。。
<Kamea> zkwlx: 带Pascal的?
<Kandu> zkwlx: peek poke :)
<Kamea> Kandu: 你也一定有收藏吧
<zkwlx> Kamea, 诺亚舟支持pascal！？我靠，当时仅仅支持GVBASIC，汇编和一个牛人开发的LAVA。。。。
<Kandu> Kamea: 沒
<Kamea> zkwlx: 文曲星不是支持Pascal吗?
<zkwlx> Kamea, 现在我不知道，黑白屏的那时候是仅仅这三个，而且LAVA仅仅是特殊几个内存大于16K的支持
<Kamea> Kandu: 你这Pascal爱好者怎么不收藏一台?
<Kandu> Kamea: 我不是 pascal 愛好者
<Kamea> zkwlx: 现在的电子词典很少带这种功能了
<zkwlx> Kamea, 是吗，现在手机有道辞典多强大啊，谁还用电子辞典，呵呵
<Kamea> Kandu: 那天不知道是谁贴出了三个版本的turbo pascal
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx输入法状态条乱码/config配置文件乱码的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354420 fcitx输入法状态条乱码/config配置文件乱码的解决 很多人问这个问题, 觉得有必要单独写出来 Quote: 一, fcitx输入法状态条乱码/config配置文件乱码的2个原因： 1. fcitx的配置文件是GB2312编码，而linux是用utf-8编码。  ...
<Kandu> Kamea: 那是 jyf 說 tp3 的個頭小，我讓他自己下載看一看
 * zkwlx 打饭去。。
<Kamea> zkwlx: 考试要靠C,又不愿意随时带着本,于是想有没有电子词典上带编程,于是就找到了诺亚州Np1500
<Kamea> Kandu: 老毛子在Android上写出了C编译器 C4droid,
<Kamea> http://4pad.ru
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ t: 4pad.ru - Pad Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
<Kandu> Kamea: port 過去的吧
<Kamea> Kandu: 不知道
 * mayli 要不要剃毛呢？
<mayli> Kamea: gcc-arm
<Kamea> mayli: 哲学家
<mayli> Kamea: android/debian chroot/gcc+vim+etc全套的
<Kamea> mayli: 俺要
<zkwlx> Kamea, 不至于吧，c就那么点东西
<kaio> arm 用來編東西？還是奕叉編譯器？
<kaio> 交
<Kamea> zkwlx: 俺是初学者,需要个能随身携带的编译器
<mayli> Kamea: Kamea try debian chroot
<shuaiming> ;-)
<mayli> Kamea: kaio 4.3.2-2: amd64 arm armel hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc 4:4.2.4-5: alpha; squeeze (stable) (devel): The GNU C compiler
<mayli> Kamea: kaio debian有arm/armel的预编译版本，一个chroot过去就什么都有了，甚至x都不是问题
<kaio> mayli, 我都用 ubuntu 的預編
<mayli> kaio: 略新，略大
<kaio> 問題是在交叉編上，預編的東西要配置沒有問題。
<kaio> 交叉的話要toolchain 吧？
<mayli> kaio: 额，cross plantform toolchain是一个词…
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox 8 果断把全局菜单抛弃了？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354421 firefox 8的全局菜单怎么没了。。。。变成opera 一样了。。。。。只有一个菜单按扭。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoplay — 2011-11-20 12:10 
<Kamea> 俺需要个能随身携带的编译器,推荐个呗
<microcai> Kandu:  tcc
<Kamea> Kandu: 你写过编译器吗?
<microcai> Kamea:  tcc
<Kamea> microcai: 什么上面的?
<Kandu> Kamea: http://code.google.com/p/nasmplus/  然後用 nasmplus 寫的 http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: nasmplus - a tool to simplify low-level developing with nasm - Google Project Hosting 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么卸载cairo-dock（11.10） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354426 我在11.04下安装了cairodock，到了11.10想要卸载，但是明明已经说卸载成功，但是仍然开机启动了，怎么办？ 怎么删除明明存在，但是管理中心没有的软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 apple1900 — 2011-11-20 12:30 
<cike> 有什么方法查linuxC函数的吗？
<zkwlx> cike, 我是直接看c++的手册，里面也有C的
<cike> zkwlx, 在线看的？
<zkwlx> cike, chm
<cike> zkwlx> 下载好的？
<zkwlx> cike, 我传给你吧
<cike> zkwlx > 你这个是在哪下的啊，有没有C的啊
<moriramar> cike, man也行。
<cike> moriramar > 我想看带例子的
<zkwlx> cike, 有的，找找吧
<zkwlx> cike, ALL C FUNCTIONS 
<cike> zkwlx > 我有一本《linux C 函数实例速查手册》但是错误实在是太多了，看不下去了
<zkwlx> cike, 呃
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • intel性能如此低，真的呢还是真的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354428 Code: $ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory In ...
<cike> zkwlx > 谢谢，找到了
<zkwlx> cike, 恩
<microcai> 有没有 pidgin 使用 vim 绑定的啊
 * microcai 有没有 pidgin 使用 vim 绑定的啊
<vivivivvvv> hihihihi
<tusooa> ^k^: say for glob '*';
<^k^> tusooa, 你的目的是水珠。  ㍥ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 你的目的是bot.
<tenzu> 谁的目的是兔嫂?
<^k^> tusooa, 当我变老，我可能会喜欢去成为法律或政治。  ㍥ 
<tusooa> ^k^: .
<licery> whois
<tusooa> *** ^k^ is ^k^ (~^k^@unaffiliated/kves)
<tusooa> *** ^k^ is on channel(s): @#ubuntu-cn 
<tusooa> *** ^k^ is/was on server adams.freenode.net (Budapest, HU, EU)
<tusooa> *** ^k^ is logged in as kves
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyooyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<ofan> > "yo"*30
<tusooa> > "ls\n" * 100
<tusooa> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllser
<tenzu> 撸sir
<tusooa> tenzu: 是ls-er
<tenzu> tusooa: 有啥区别?
<tusooa> tenzu: /say C-u 50 l C-u 50 s C-u 50 RET
<tenzu> tusooa: 完全看不懂
<tusooa> tenzu: \e50l\e50s\e50<RET>
<tusooa> \e100nd
 * mayli sleep
<tenzu> tusooa: 咱能说utf-8的中文么?
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Patrick_DJ> 什么意思？
<zkwlx> 这机器人怎么不翻译了:D
<tusooa> > "ls\n" * 100
<[ub]> tusooa, ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls l
<Patrick_DJ> 请问有没有屏幕小动物的专门软件？就像cairo-dock里企鹅来回走动的效果。
<tusooa> Patrick_DJ: xeyes算不
<Patrick_DJ> 我试试
<Patrick_DJ> 呃，好大只啊！
<Patrick_DJ> 占了200x300像素的屏幕空间。 =_=
<Patrick_DJ> 呃，我装的是tuxeyes
<Patrick_DJ> xeyes也试了，挺单调的.
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - The One That Got Away
<sssm> Kandu: int i=72,c;c=&(char)i;printf(c);这句到底有没有错，VC下没保错，GCC下报错
 * Cherrot 我恨依赖……
<sssm> snugglecat: int i=72,c;c=&(char)i;printf(c);这句到底有没有错，VC下没保错，GCC下报错
<Cherrot> sssm: gcc 是错误还是警告？
<sssm> Cherrot: 是错误
<mayli> sssm: c终究是int，无论里面存的是什么
<mayli> sssm: printf(int)是不正确的
<Cherrot> sssm: 单目‘&’的操作数必须是左值
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgT1AidzRWM
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Eminem - Beautiful
<Cherrot> sssm: 不知道你要做什么？ 不都是写作 c=(char *)i  么
<sssm> mayli: int i="hi";printf(i);他是正确的
<sssm> mayli: 你编译下，它是正确的
<sssm> Cherrot: 我想知道&的用法，他是否可以叠加
<mayli>  sssm passing arg 1 of `printf' makes pointer from integer
<mayli> sssm: 自动转换了
<sssm> mayli: printf默认传递的是地址
<sssm> mayli: <Kamea> tusooa: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20050419/09/3947945.html
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ ti: error C2102: '&' requires l-value - C/C++ / C语言
<mayli> sssm: 我只是知道;c=(char*)&i这么写是对的
<sssm> mayli:  &(DWORD)pCntx,为什么可以编译通过
<flhxx> 这真好
<mayli> sssm: 我觉得是不是i是放在内存里的，所以存在&i,但是&i是放在寄存器里的所以&(&i)没有意义了？
<supercatexpert> &&i肯定没什么意义的
<supercatexpert> 如果是全局变量，&i的是加载的时候就决定的，如果是局部变量，则是通过ESP等计算出来的
<sssm> &"hi",这也是可以的
<supercatexpert> &"hi"和"hi"应该是一样的吧
<sssm> 虽然字符串传递的是地址，但依然可&"hi"
<supercatexpert> "hi"本身就是在数据段里面的
<sssm> supercatexpert: int i=72,c;c=&(char)i;printf(c)
<mayli> sssm: 无名的临时变量属于R-value,这样的情况下是只有值没有地址的
<supercatexpert> sssm: 那段程序肯定是会SegFault的
<sssm> mayli: 那VC下为什么没报错？
<[ub]> 新 系统架构支持 • 安装11.10 PPC版的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354433 小弟不才，没事折腾一台ibook G4，因为原来的10.5.8反应越来越慢，所以想装个11.10玩玩。PPC的CD安装镜像只有10.10，要用最新版安装太麻烦。 后跟了一位大侠，用netboot刻录光盘来启动，进行安装。 但是现在遇到一个问题，安装途中有一步，叫 ...
 * Licery 
<sssm> supercatexpert: VC没报错
<supercatexpert> 那个值就算有也没太大的实际意义
<supercatexpert> VC不能说明问题
<mayli> sssm: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bkbs2cds(v=vs.80).aspx
<[ub]> mayli ⇪ t: L-Value and R-Value Expressions 
<mayli> sssm: 微软的编译器和gcc的编译器对于左值的概念有些许不同所致
<Kandu> sssm: The operand of the unary & operator shall be either a function designator, the result of a [] or unary * operator, or an lvalue that designates an object that is not a bit-field and is not declared with the register storage-class specifier.
<Kandu> sssm: Preceding an expression by a parenthesized type name converts the value of the expression to the named type.
<ofan> printf(c)?
 * pityonline @ Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party w/ adam8157 jasey_wang happyaron eleanorchen tualatrix……
<mayli> pityonline: 直播？
<Kandu> sssm: 標準說了，cast 表達式只回值，不屬於 & 操作符的操作範圍
<ofan> arch没有release party... :(
<supercatexpert> ……Rolling Release哪来的Party……天天开么?
<Kandu> sssm: vc 若有 c 魔獸，則不符合標準
<ofan> 没有party啊
<Kandu> sssm: c mode
 * adam8157 canonical的红帽哥
<mayli> sssm: gcc对于右值什么的还在天天改呢，例如http://russ.yanofsky.org/rref/
<[ub]> mayli ⇪ t: Rvalue references for G++
<gebjgd> ofan: arch 有乱搞 party
<ofan> gebjgd: 你开的么？
<supercatexpert> VC本质上是C++开发环境
<supercatexpert> 不是C的
<supercatexpert> 在const等的解释上和C就不一样
<ofan> VC是维他命V
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然不是
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国有？
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然没有
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<mayli> sssm: 一句话解释就是，VC和GCC对于(char)i的类型是左值还是右值有不同的定义
<sssm> mayli: 嗯
<ofan> sssm: 你适合去做测试
<mayli> sssm: 在gcc4.4里貌似就添加了std要求的rlavle引用，之前没有，你试试新版本
<sssm> ofan: 俺是初学者
<sssm> mayli: 嗯
<gebjgd> ofan: 赚了。saturn卖249
<sssm> ofan: int i="hi";printf(i); ;p
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买的189
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> ofan: x101h
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 最近都开始涨价了
<mayli> sssm: 貌似4.3就有了，你可以试试 Rvalue references have now been incorporated into GCC 4.3. To use them in your code, just specify the -std=c++0x option to GCC.
<gebjgd> sssm: c本来就是弱类型语言
<sssm> mayli: 嗯
<ofan> sssm: int a='abc';
<mayli> sssm: 我手头只有3.4 没办法测试…
<gebjgd> sssm: 你print什么，就出什么
<mayli> ofan: 看得出你是Python战士
<ofan> mayli: 我是VB战士
<gebjgd> basic 战士路过
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10怎么不能设置启动应用程序？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354435 我想减少没必要的启动程序，但是却没法减少。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2011-11-20 14:22 
<Patrick_DJ> mayli　你是用什么工具上的irc?
<Kandu> sssm, mayli: 原來你倆在說 cpp
<mayli> sssm: 你用的是vs2010?
<ofan> stanford又开了几个在线课程
<sssm> ofan: 你骗俺，int a='abc';
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: cygwin/win7 <-ssh->irssi/debian/老爷机
<ofan> 2012 spring的，有兴趣的可以看看 http://www.game-theory-class.org/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Game Theory
<ofan> sssm: 你试试就知道
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 了解.
<sssm> mayli: VC++ 6.0
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 晚上就是connectbot/android <-ssh->irssi/debian/老爷机
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/49761.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: 贫困代际传承围困农民工子女 城乡差距加剧不公(图) -6park.com
<sssm> ofan: 俺就是试了才说你骗俺，直接crash了
<ofan> sssm: 哈哈
<gebjgd> sssm: vc++ 6.0 ......
<ofan> sssm: 不是因为这句吧
<gebjgd> sssm: 神器啊
<ofan> sssm: 这句应该能编译过
<sssm> Kandu: vc 若有 c 魔獸， 魔兽是什么东东？魔兽世界？ ;p
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/mi80x/give_me_that_one_command_you_wish_you_knew_years/
<sssm> ofan: 你试试
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Give me that one command you wish you knew years ago. I'll start. : linux
<ofan> sssm: 我试过
<Kandu> sssm: 模式給打成魔獸了
<sssm> ofan: 你那是什么编译器？
<ofan> sssm: gcc
<ofan> 4.2.1
<ofan> sssm: int a='abc'; printf("%d\n",a);
<mayli> ofan: 6382179
<sssm> ofan: int i='hi';printf(i);你试试
<MaskRay_> xbindkeys ... 
<ofan> sssm: printf不是这么玩的
<Patrick_DJ> int a='abc';这句是什么意思？是把'abc'字符串的地址赋值给变量a么?
<sssm> ofan: 俺就是这么玩的，haha 
 * sssm 讨厌printf里面的双引号和数组里的[]还有定义多重指针里面的*
<mayli> sssm: ofan 你们都应该去参加c混乱大赛
<sssm> mayli: 有这个大赛吗？
<supercatexpert> ……C能写成'abc'么? 乃当是Python啊……
<Patrick_DJ> 反正我是不会读这类代码的，要死人了。
<ofan> int a='abc';printf((const char*)&a);
<ofan> 现在你知道可以那么写了，不过这是undefined
<Patrick_DJ> main.cpp:5: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘int’
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • itrater没有end成员，是怎么回事儿？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354437 Code: hello.cc:16:59: 错误： ‘std::vector<std::basic_string<char> >::iterator’没有名为‘end’的成员 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-11-20 14:36 
<mayli> sssm: IOCCC
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 是'abc'
<ofan> 不要开警告，不要-O
<Patrick_DJ> /tmp/ccC4tCAY.o:(.eh_frame+0x12): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<Patrick_DJ> gcc main.cpp
<ofan> g++
<Patrick_DJ> =_=
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 尝试撒
<Patrick_DJ> main.cpp:5:13: warning: multi-character character constant
<sssm> mayli: int i="hi",*a=i,*p=&a,*t=&p,c=&t; printf("%c",*((int *)*t));
<ofan> lol
<sssm> mayli: VC第一次编译输出逗号，第二次什么也没输出，GCC输出d
<sssm> mayli: 神奇吧
 * mayli mw3 生存模式有多少关？
<Patrick_DJ> 应该不是神奇，估计是undefined的。随机出结果了。你可以重启一下VS，估计又得是别的结果了。
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 他是要蛋疼 用一个指针指向 另一个指针地址 
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 大多数编译器都采用那种方式处理
<mayli> sssm: gcc3.4 什么都没有输出
<sssm> mayli: 我的VC是什么也没输出，GCC输出d
 * alick ubuntu 11.10 release Beijing partying
<mayli> sssm: %c,%X 看看吧，我觉得这是随机的
<mayli> sssm: 我这全是 ,402020 ,402020 ,402020 ,402020 ,402020 ,402020 ,402020
 * mayli 体测去
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, int* p = &a; a 是个指针， 他用 p 指针 = a指针地址， 本该是用 int**p= &a的
<sssm> mayli: %x出来的是地址
<sssm> mayli: %c还是什么也没出来
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 明白他要折腾什么了么
<ofan> 给你们出道题   https://gist.github.com/1202307
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 头晕...
<ofan> 给你们出道题，不编译执行，说出结果   https://gist.github.com/1202307
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我都给他绕的转了一大圈才把他要做的做出来
<snugglecat> 简化就是这样， int i = 123; int *p = &i; int *p1=&p; printf ("%d", *(int*)*p1);
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat, 我好痛苦，打酱油去了。
<snugglecat> *p1 是 i 的地址值， 一个整数， 将 *p 强制变成 指针， 然后再 *(指针)， 最后就变成 *(int*)*p
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 晕吧
<snugglecat> *((int*)*p)
<Patrick_DJ> .
<snugglecat> sssm, 你还是老老实实先把 c 语言从头到尾学完， 再去折腾这个吧
<sssm> snugglecat: ..........
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/162736.htm
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: 3岁女童玩《上古卷轴5：天际》上瘾 可爱“龙吼”咆哮_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ErCAOMi5EGM
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Lil Wayne - Drop The World ft. Eminem
<snugglecat> p1 是 指向 p 指针的地址， p 指针的值是i地址， *p1 的指是 i地址， 因*p1是个非指针， 值是i地址的数值而非指向i的指针。 所以要转换， 但为啥不用多重指针呢。
<Patrick_DJ> sssm: 你竟然可以上youtube，真羡慕啊！
<snugglecat> 他就是为折腾而折腾
<sssm> snugglecat: ;p
<snugglecat> 说着说着， 我都乱了
<sssm> Patrick_DJ: ;p
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=j5-yKhDd64s
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ ti: YouTube - Eminem - Not Afraid
<Patrick_DJ> 问一下，你们的代码文件里的Tab是否要全部强制转为空格？
<ofan> watch -n1 'banner -w 20 `date +%T`'
<supercatexpert> 我是用空格对其的
<supercatexpert> 对齐
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 个人喜欢， 我喜欢用空格
<supercatexpert> untabify
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 我是都用空格
<supercatexpert> 4空格对齐
<snugglecat> me 2
<Patrick_DJ> 了解。 :)
<bao_> 我买ibm t420,大家觉得怎么样
<supercatexpert> T420……是旧的么?
<Patrick_DJ> 不晓得，自从IBM的笔记本业务给了联想后就没再关注过了。
<ofan> 联想搞得不错
<supercatexpert> Lenovo自己本系的本子还算一般，Thinkpad还是没IBM做的好
<ofan> 我觉得挺好
<supercatexpert> 我自己用的是Ideapad Y460N
<Patrick_DJ> T420，上中关村搜了下，要2.4万，吓我一跳..
<ofan> 北美用联想的不少
<supercatexpert> Lenovo的本子好拆啊，自己维护很方便
<ofan> tp的质量还是比一般笔记本好不少
<supercatexpert> 很多本子要清理一下就要大卸八块
<CyrusYzGTt> 筆電話題？？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 您老也要参与嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 爲麼？？ 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 您老的笔电是？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ASUS N53SN i7-2630QM GT550M 那個
<Patrick_DJ> 在vim里的normal模式，如果只是想在代码的某两行中间插入一个空行，如何做才更方便？我只知道用N gg, o,esc。
 * adam8157 狗狗在叫
<fatboy> ??
 * sssm 12 November 2011: The 20th IOCCC is now open. Online submissions will be available 2011-12-01. 
<fatboy> 狗狗？
<sssm> 那个带眼睛的猥琐男？
<adam8157> sssm: 你在现场?
<bao_> CyrusYzGTt, 你那款的屏幕怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> bao_§ 15.6'
<bao_> 会不会泛白？
<CyrusYzGTt> bao_§ 什麼意思？？
<bao_> 屏幕会不会泛白
<Patrick_DJ> 他估计指的是对比度低吧。
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: o<Esc>
<tenzu> adam8157: ofan yooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: O<Esc>
<ofan> tenzu: yoooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> tenzu: o?
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 不懂，， 不過，， 屏幕開着 會變黃的
<tenzu> adam8157: 没去release party?
<adam8157> tenzu: 在呢 挺欢乐
<adam8157> tenzu: 我们准备关门放狗抓shellex呢
<tenzu> adam8157: 拍美女照片给我看看
<adam8157> tenzu: - -!
 * pocoyo 支持 美女照片
<tenzu> adam8157: 啊, 推上的都拍一下, 让我看看
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 是我太贪心了。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也要。。 美女照片
<adam8157> tenzu: 一会完了会有饭醉 :)
<ofan> adam8157: 美女么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我想看看shellex神马样子
<ofan> tenzu: 美女么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 她不一定出现啊
<tenzu> ofan: 推上不确定性别的达人
<ofan> tenzu: 奥
<pityonline> adam8157 tenzu 不要纠结人家的性别好不好
<pityonline> 人家会不好意思的
<adam8157> - -!
<fatboy> .........
<tenzu> adam8157: 这好办, 现在找四个人把他/她按地上, 一个人踩住一肢, 然后你拍脸
<adam8157> tenzu: 不知道是哪只
<tenzu> adam8157: 每人拍一下, 放推上悬赏
<adam8157> tenzu: soga
<tenzu> pityonline: 看来P哥知道点内情
<adam8157> tenzu: P姐!
<tenzu> adam8157: 行! P姐!
<alpha080> babelcollege.com
<fatboy> 不会是泰国哥吧
<alpha080> 挂了？
<yunfan> tenzu: 我见过shellex
<alpha080> 当时是啥性别？
<adam8157> yunfan: 真的家的
<pityonline> tenzu: 这要问主席了
<tenzu> yunfan: 那性别是?
<yunfan> adam8157 这东西有什么好骗的
<yunfan> tenzu: 这个不可说
<tenzu> yunfan: ...
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦 去你们果壳那回呗
<Kandu> yunfan: 屁，以前你還騙我說和大劉吃飯呢
<adam8157> Kandu: 恩 也骗过我
<yunfan> Kandu: 你不信拉倒
<yunfan> Kandu: 大刘是没见过 不过今天昨天我们做线下活动 马亲王有去
<ofan> 某人用我的ssh看黄网...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 求 地址
<pityonline> ofan: 求地址
<fatboy> .............
<adam8157> ofan: 求地址
<sssm> ofan: 同求
<ofan> netstat -nt
<tenzu> ofan: LOL
<ofan> 能看所有ssh连向的网站 
<fatboy> Orz
<tenzu> 因为艹榴被墙了?
<yunfan> ofan: 你好践 卖代理还偷看别人看什么
<yunfan> ofan: 以后不能买你的代理了
<ofan> yunfan: 无意中发现的
<ofan> yunfan: ...别啊
<Kandu> yunfan: .·.·
<Kandu> adam8157: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.  升級 testing 老這樣.·.·
<yunfan> ofan: 说明你这家伙没有职业道德 我要小心点 万一你还偷看别人看的政治内容怎么办？
<fatboy> 问下ofan你代理多少钱一个月？
<ofan> yunfan: 只是常规检测的时候，突然发现很多foreign address都是开的80端口，有点奇怪
<adam8157> Kandu: sid倒是蛮顺利
<ofan> yunfan: 打开以后才发现。。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 我是 stable full-upgrade 到 testing
<ofan> fatboy: 9 块
<yunfan> 以后要翻墙还是得买独立的 贪便宜坏大事 搞不好革命组织就这么被你给举报了
<fatboy> 那肯定好买阿
<fatboy> 好卖阿
<ofan> yunfan: ...
<ofan> fatboy: 是啊，来一个？
<yunfan> ofan: 话说那黄网地址是多少阿 我也要看
<adam8157> yunfan: - -
 * pocoyo 要求 pityonline 把那个英文发音标准的照片呈上来
<tenzu> 你们这帮人...
<ofan> yunfan: ....
<ofan> yunfan: 动漫的，没意思
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你会被悦姐鞭挞的
<pityonline> pocoyo: 一边儿玩儿切！
<fatboy> 我买了玩台服务魔兽的vpn都50rmb一个月，蛋疼阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 我找到草榴最新的地址了，， yeah 去看看技術版塊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 她不在 
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 草留能撑起这么多流量 确实有点技术哈
<yunfan> ofan: 动漫的好看阿 看真人的已经无意义了
<ofan> fatboy: 真贵
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不一定是今天鞭挞
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 上次，我看到他們還能將差不多燒毀的硬碟數據挖出來。。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 求地址
<fatboy> ofan 你是在什么平台卖的？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 不給，，
<ofan> fatboy: 没平台
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 听他们扯淡 他们托管在国外的 怎么恢复 
<fatboy> ofan 难怪.......
<jiero> 今日活动的全程录像在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 看公告說，，他們有幾個在國外的
<yunfan> 我怀疑草留那帮人有政治目的 否则国家干嘛跟一个开黄网的过不去?
<tenzu> jiero: 应该会有些照片吧, 估计没人录像
<ofan> fatboy: 开平台就被封了
<fatboy> ofan 哦 原来如此
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ http://byncc.com/08-caoliu.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 草榴社区最新网址，持续更新 | Byncc | Hello Beautiful
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该找个妹子尝试下了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不错不错 你小子还真有办法 以前我也老看的 不过总是找不到地址
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,不行，， 我有病 ，， 不能禍害
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 我是用 https://www.google.com 搜索的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 用 百毒貌似更多
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你有什么病？ 艾滋病？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 百毒搜出来许多是假的 原来搜黄网都用百毒 现在反而不如google了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 精神病  焦慮症 抑鬱 壓力 生存，等症狀
<fatboy> CyrusYzGTt 一翻墙就google一大堆
<CyrusYzGTt> fatboy§ 哦，， 不說了，， 晚上再說
<yunfan> 太没职业道德了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为是传染病呢 该不会是有肝炎把 这个比较普遍
<yunfan> tenzu: 国外有乙肝么？？
 * Kandu 搞壞系統了 T.T
<tenzu> yunfan: 不知道
<fatboy> 看来都是宅男阿
<yunfan> tenzu: 既然不知道 说明没有呗
<jiero> ofan: 你上 推了。。。翻墙工具销售商。。。
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu ibus输入法请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354441 装了英文版的ubuntu 10.04 LTS 输入法始终是没有装成功啊 哪位大侠能否给予解答下 万分感激！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kobefly225 — 2011-11-20 15:33 
<jiero> tenzu: 我想要录像啊。
<ofan> jiero: 不安全
<tenzu> yunfan: 听说是有的, 至少新加坡应该有
<jiero> fatboy: 还有宅女。
<yunfan> tenzu: 那隔离么？ 
<tenzu> yunfan: 东南亚的确肯定有
<jiero> 哦。
<tenzu> yunfan: 那不知道了
<yunfan> 我就奇怪了 国内乙肝这么多 为何还要搞隔离 照理那么多人都有的病 那就无所谓了
<ofan> 调大窗口：$ watch -n1 'banner -w 20 `date +%T`'
<tenzu> jiero: 历次都没人录像
<fatboy> 宅女很少的
<yunfan> ofan: 这个我也看了
<jiero> tenzu: 明白。
<jiero> tenzu: 太差劲了
<yunfan> ofan: 你也订阅那个 all command阿
<ofan> yunfan: 你也fo了
<gebjgd> jiero: group sex？
<ofan> yunfan: 是啊
<jiero> tenzu: 随手一个手机都能录像。
<tenzu> jiero: 下次我能参加了就去录像, hoho
<fatboy> jiero 中国现在就男人多呵呵
<ofan> 外国是女人多
<yunfan> 那个 t66y的 怎么没被封？ 搞不好是钓鱼的 tenzu
<jiero> ofan: 香港男女比是 1:1.1 吧。
<ofan> 越是民主的社会，女人越多
<jiero> ofan: 是么。。。随意了。可能男的老死/憔悴的太多了
<fatboy> ofan 在中国男人压力太大来
<jiero> ofan: 还因为老外的女的太轻松，不容易死。
<tenzu> yunfan: 那我已经被钓很多年了
<jiero> tenzu: 愿者上钩
<yunfan> tenzu: 等你以为在国外 可以乱说的时候 呵呵 警察就在外面窍门了
<jiero> yunfan: shellex到底是男是女啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> yunfan: 反正每次我都挂ssh
<yunfan> jiero: 我觉得是因为老外性关系随意 女人复用率高 所以让你感觉女人多 不过这是好事
<fatboy> jiero 以前看砖家说的是中国人性生活导致男女比例失调
<yunfan> jiero: 你们都不知道 说明 TA 不想让你们知道 所以我不能说
<jiero> yunfan: 你是这样想的么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 和你的性别一样
<jiero> gebjgd: 你去死。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 真的
<yunfan> jiero: 她今天跟这个男的玩玩 明天跟那个男的玩玩 当然感觉女人多了
<gebjgd> jiero: 我操.你还是真是女的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你每次都不把我当男人。。。还有脸说。。。
<jiero> lol
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGZRcNP1sqk&ob=av2e
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Travis Barker - Saturday Night ft. Transplants, Slash
<gebjgd> jiero: shellex和你性别一样
<fatboy> jiero 不会把 这么但疼阿
<gebjgd> jiero: 这是事实
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我已经失去逻辑了。
<fatboy> 唉！ 木有意思阿！
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。我就接受 shellex是男的好了。
<yunfan> jiero: 你小jj拍个照片看看
<jiero> fatboy: 没意思哦。你去拉个女生来。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 它的小jj在玻璃瓶里
 * adam8157 没电了...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你的嘴真损阿
<jiero> yunfan: 让你的小jj帮你拍。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 密码保护的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我很欣赏
<sssm> jiero: 凤姐，他们围攻你
<yunfan> jiero: 看来你木有 hoho 
<yunfan> jiero: 我是个大胡子 大家一看就明白
<tenzu> 外加胸毛
<jiero> yunfan: 我是长了胡子太难看的类型。
<sssm> jiero: 把你的小鲍鱼露出来，让他们看看
<snugglecat> yunfan, 大胡子？？ 印度阿三???
<yunfan> jiero: 女孩子长胡子当然难看了
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<yunfan> snugglecat: 阿你妹阿
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * jiero 跑开了。
 * sssm 呜呜，，，，凤姐跑了
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu11.10下ROOT权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354443 大家好，我是新人，这是我的处女贴，说的不好或发错贴的话还请大家多多包涵 问题是这样的： 在SHELL中进入ROOT用户我知道，但我不清楚在图形界面怎么拥有ROOT权限，我当前用户是管理员，用鼠标点击文件夹访问某些文件夹如root时显示没有ROOT ...
<sssm> 处女贴？月经贴？
<ofan> shellex是不是天然基？
<tenzu> ofan: 你这个说法很有创意
<ofan> tenzu: 看了看ta的博客
<tenzu> ofan: 我还真没看过
<ofan> tenzu: shellex.info
<sssm> ofan: 求地址
<ofan> tenzu: 发现Mac下Terminal的一个很好的功能就是可以直接搜索man
<tenzu> ofan: 我只知道他/她画画不错, 讲过推上他/她发的图
<tenzu> ofan: 例如?
<ofan> tenzu: 例如选中 bash 右键Open man page
<ofan> tenzu: 而且可以搜索spotlight
<tenzu> ofan: 这是我不知道的技巧, 学习了
<tenzu> ofan: 这样的话看man很方便
<ofan> tenzu: 还有很多功能，在Service菜单里
<tenzu> ofan: 我对mac的了解真是太少了
<ofan> 还有很多强大的东西待发掘
<tenzu> ofan: 比如ctrl+option+command+8?
<ofan> tenzu: 卧槽 这个我还不知道
<tenzu> ofan: 我也是前两天刚看到的
<ofan> tenzu: 这个太牛逼了
<ofan> 不过以前compiz也有这功能，很好用
<gebjgd> tenzu: 鄙视mac党
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 鄙視。too
<tenzu> ofan: 可以去苹果店在展示机上按一下, 然后看店员反应 LOL
<ofan> tenzu: 哈哈
<tenzu> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 不怕鄙视
<ofan> tenzu: 万一叫保安就完蛋了
<ofan> tenzu: 不过截图还是原来的样子
<tenzu> ofan: 不怕, 圣手一伸变回来
<tenzu> ofan: 应该只是反转了显示的颜色, 和iphone上一样
<ofan> tenzu: iphone上也可以？
<ofan> tenzu: 用这个看背景刺眼的网页超爽
<tenzu> ofan: 类似night mode吧
<tenzu> ofan: iphone上system settings, general, accessibility, white on black
<ofan> ten
<ofan> tenzu: o
<gebjgd> tenzu: ofan 核桃人豆浆 赞
<ofan> gebjgd: 自己搞的豆浆？
<gebjgd> ofan: yep
<ofan> gebjgd: 豆浆机？
<gebjgd> ofan: en
<ofan> 等着搞个咖啡机和豆浆机
<sssm> http://www.assembly.org/summer11/
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: ASSEMBLY Summer 2011 – Assembly Summer 2011 – 4.-7.8.2011, Hartwall Areena, Helsinki 
<sssm> http://www.ioccc.org/
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: The International Obfuscated C Code Contest
<gebjgd> ofan: 咖啡机没用
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 等你上班了.公司的随便你喝
<ofan> 咖啡豆比较便宜吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 额 我说在家里
<gebjgd> ofan: 喝到你吐
<gebjgd> ofan: 家里谁喝咖啡啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那喝啥
<gebjgd> 茶
 * sssm 啥时候俺能有能力去参加那种比赛，唉
<sssm> Kandu: ...
<ofan> 茶也喝
<sssm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assembly_%28demo_party%29
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: Assembly (demo party) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gebjgd> ofan: 豆浆机不好搞
<ofan> gebjgd: 从国内带
<gebjgd> ofan: 咖啡机很多
<tenzu> 豆浆机洗起来好麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，， 
<gebjgd> tenzu: 做完就洗掉
<gebjgd> tenzu: 笨
<tenzu> gebjgd: 反正我很少喝
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我天天喝
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我自己没有豆浆机, 用别人的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 正在炖排骨。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 包饺子多爽
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 流口水。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 食色性也
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你自抠吧
<roy_> 有人吗 
<[ub]> roy_, ....  ㍨ 
<roy_> 请教一个问题  
<sssm> 没
<roy_> xp下  安装 ubuntu 后  xp  无法 启动来 
<roy_> 网上的方法 都是过了  没用 
<roy_> 急急急急
<sssm> 把硬盘低级格式化，就好了，;p
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 开机没有菜单就直接进 ubuntu 了？
<tenzu> 顶多就是重装XP, 删掉ubuntu, 有啥急的?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 没买茴香
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不包
<tenzu> gebjgd: 猪肉大葱, 配香菇也很好吃
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 最坏的可能就是你装的时候不小心把 XP 做掉了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 没有茴香猪肉好吃
<roy_> 有 gnugrub  的引导 菜单  但是 选来 没反映 
<roy_> 没有  我装在 e盘 
<roy_> 启动程序  装在 C盘来 
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我试过牛肉配白菜, 或者猪肉配虾泥和香菇, 也很好吃
<sssm> http://www.google.cm
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ ti: Google
<gebjgd> tenzu: 看来你是没吃过茴香馅的
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: grub 原则上应该装到 mbr 吧
<tenzu> gebjgd: 在家吃过, 出了家门没吃过
<roy_> 听说 装到mbr不好  就没装  
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我和老婆自己都做过.好吃的很
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 那也不该装到 Windows 的 C 盘呀，这样岂不成死循环了…… 
<supercatexpert> GRUB目前来说都是装到MBR上的
<gebjgd> roy_: 你听谁说的装在mbr上不好？
<roy_> 现在 有没有 解决的办法 
<roy_> 网上教程
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我在这鸟地方就没见过茴香
<gebjgd> roy_: 写网上教程的都是傻子
<gebjgd> tenzu: 这里有
<tenzu> gebjgd: 羡慕
<roy_> 现在 怎么解决好呢 
<Colin-shzsc> 我个人之前因为 Windows 下一个软件的授权管理器往 MBR 写数据破坏 Grub 引导的问题所以确实也是装在分区上的，但我是把 /boot 单独分一个主分区并设为活动然后装在这个 /boot 分区上的
<gebjgd> roy_: 重装grub
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: gebjgd: 应该先恢复 /dev/s(h)da1 的引导记录吧
<Colin-shzsc> 不过具体怎么操作我倒是不太清楚了
<ofan> mbr就512字节，能装个毛啊
<supercatexpert> Adobe的反盗版就要写31,32扇区，而会破坏GRUB的引导记录
<supercatexpert> MBR只是写一个跳转而已
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: grub2 在 mbr 里面只是写了一个引导用的数据，真正运行的东西在 /boot 分区里面
<gebjgd> 东成西就出2011版了
<ofan> gebjgd: 2012版吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 空老師麼？？
<Colin-shzsc> supercatexpert: 我那个是因为 Trados 的缘故，FlexLM，貌似和 Adobe 用的是一个东西
<sssm> http://4pda.ru
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: 4PDA
<gebjgd> ofan: 2011
<ofan> gebjgd: 有啥好看的
<roy_> 麻烦了 
<sssm> 谁懂俄文呀
<tenzu> roy_: 可以考虑先用XP启动盘修复MBR, 然后再折腾ubuntu引导
<gebjgd> ofan: 搞笑
<ofan> gebjgd: 地址？
<roy_> 有没有  彻底解决方案  
<Colin-shzsc> tenzu: 他是把 grub 整到 windows 的系统分区上了，怕是只恢复 MBR 还是会杯具吧
<roy_> 比如说  重写 引导文件 
<gebjgd> ofan: google
<roy_> 唉 
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 先恢复成只有XP的状态, 再重装grub, 这样应该可以吧
<roy_> 完了 
<roy_> 如果恢复xp的话  u又不能引导
<Colin-shzsc> tenzu: 如果直接重装 XP 的话那应该是可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> “万般神通浮眼过，千般修炼为求真。若把真心炼做铁，斩破虚空得仙根。”
<ofan> gebjgd: 你写tex么
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 还是先恢复一下 XP，一步步来吧，我现在能用上 ArchLinux 也是一步步折腾出来的
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 没记错的话某些windows引导盘有修复功能. 我没什么经验, 只是看到过一些相关文章
<roy_> ubuntu的引导 写在来 c  如果恢复xp的话 估计 u要重装来 
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 应该只要把引导恢复一下就可以了
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 指的是 u 的 grub
<roy_> 不  ubuntu  
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: grub 只要任何地方有一个引导记录就可以了
<Colin-shzsc> roy_: 重装 XP，不要动 ubuntu 的分区，然后恢复 grub 的引导到 MBR
<gebjgd> ofan: 写
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 他好像是wubi装的, 不太确定
<ofan> gebjgd: 有没有教程推荐
<Colin-shzsc> tenzu: 如果是 wubi 的好像不应该出来 grub 的菜单吧，而应该是 Windows 的引导菜单
<roy_> 引导的 文件 都是写在c的 
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 我记得wubi有grub菜单
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 也许我记错了
<gebjgd> ofan: 找个模板。之后看文档
<roy_> 算了   冥想吧  
<tenzu> ofan: latex入门?
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么的稳定？
<ofan> tenzu: 对
<gebjgd> ofan: ？
<gebjgd> ofan: ？ß
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么看文档
<tenzu> ofan: http://www.andy-roberts.net/writing/latex  我看的这个
<[ub]> tenzu ⇪ t: Getting to grips with LaTeX - writing - Andrew Roberts
<gebjgd> ofan: latex有在线的文档
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是有很多发型包么
<Colin-shzsc> 反正我是没有整过 wubi，我一年半前虚拟机上小试牛刀后就直接实机装了，分区都是再之前两个月就预留好了的
<gebjgd> ofan: texlive
<ofan> tenzu: 不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 我看看
<tenzu> ofan: mactex不错
<ofan> tenzu: 这是啥？
<tenzu> ofan: for mac的一个包, 里面集成了不少工具
<ofan> tenzu: 你用macport么
<tenzu> ofan: 没, 只用homebrew装了irssi和axel
<ofan> 搜了下texlive有好多包
<ofan> 512M..
<tenzu> ofan: mac里用mactex不错, 除非你是vim系键盘控. linux里主席推荐我用lyx, 我还没尝试
<tenzu> ofan: mactex 1.8G
<ofan> ..
<tenzu> ofan: axel开10线程, 很快的, 服务器在National University of Singapore, LOL
<ofan> tenzu: 额
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你的概念不清
<gebjgd> tenzu: 别误人子弟
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那行, 我不说了
<gebjgd> tenzu: lyx是gui 编辑器
<gebjgd> tenzu: mactex 是和 texlive miktex评级的tex发行版
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我还没用过那玩意儿, 不知道是啥
<ofan> [1769.1KB/s]
<ofan> 还凑合
<gebjgd> tenzu: lyx texmaker kile winedt texicenter是gui编译器
<ofan> gebjgd: 所见所得的吧
<ofan> 哪个比较爽？
<gebjgd> ofan: 小白才用lyx
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你就直接kile
<tenzu> 我就是小白嘛
<ofan> gebjgd: kile有啥好的
<gebjgd> ofan: kde有啥好的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 图快就用vim
<ofan> gebjgd: ..没用过kde
<ofan> qt写的，不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 我当时因为不写中文的,所以用texmaker. 能及时刷新pdf
<gebjgd> ofan: kile功能很强大
<tusooa> kile,,,写TeX的？
<gebjgd> tusooa: 恩
<snugglecat> ofan, lyx ????
<ofan> snugglecat: ？
<snugglecat> ofan, 你说啥 qt 写的
<ofan> 稳定在1200k/s
<ofan> snugglecat: kile
<Colin-shzsc> kile 本来就 KDE 的东西，当然 qt 写的
<ofan> kde的程序只用qt? 还是也用kde的扩展库
<Colin-shzsc> 刚看了下，kile 确实依赖 KDE 的库，而不仅仅是 qt
<gebjgd> kde虽然慢，但是功能确实没得说
<ofan> 我去kde4-kile还要装kde的依赖
<snugglecat> 哦
<Colin-shzsc> 我还是用我的 openbox 吧，虽说从 LXDE、Rox 和 GNOME 都有偷来了几样东西……
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 当然
<ofan> kdelibs4
<snugglecat> kde 太庞大了
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 用box向来是什么都装
<ofan> 不过kile2.0的只要kdelibs3就够了
<tenzu> ofan: 你在下mactex?
<snugglecat> 装个 qtcurve 基本就装了 kde 必须的东西。 
<ofan> 2.1要装qt-mac
<ofan> tenzu: 正在下
<ofan> 太大了
<tenzu> ofan: 我下的时候才600KB/s...
<ofan> 又要删点片了..
<ofan> tenzu: 悲剧
<gebjgd> Kile
<gebjgd> Version 2.1.0
<gebjgd> Using KDE Development Platform 4.7.3 (4.7.3)
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我倒是觉得 icewm 比 openbox 更快的来着，但用着用着发现那货和 openbox 比起来显得实在太简陋了
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 我喜欢 icewm. 但太 win98 了
<Colin-shzsc> 还是 openbox 比较稳重
<ofan> 我勒个去，port rdeps kde4-kile出来一堆
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: openbox够快了.我的上网本跑的刚刚的
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 跑k系软件也快
<ofan> 依赖里连ffmpeg都有。。。
<snugglecat> 以性别 来比喻， 哪些 wm/desktop 是男的, 哪些是女的
<snugglecat> kde 是女的还是男的
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: icewn 和 xcompmgr cairo-compmgr 这些混成用的东西统统不兼容，我这里因为要用 AWN 和 Rainlendar 所以最好还是要有混成
<snugglecat> gnome3 是个娘娘腔
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我也没说 openbox 满呀，我觉得 box 里面最成熟的大概就是 openbox 和 fluxbox 了
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: fluxbox太丑
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, fluxbox 用上中文会慢啊
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 我主要是喜欢用tint2
<Colin-shzsc> fluxbox 我倒还真没用过
<snugglecat> 至少完全加载完非常慢， 不知道啥原因
<snugglecat> box 家族的， 谁还记得 blackbox 的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 公司就在用
<snugglecat> 貌似 blackbox 是始祖吧
<Colin-shzsc> 看来最靠谱的还是 openbox，好像也是唯一一个不用特别配置就能现实中文的 box（不过不清楚 blackbox 能不能做到）
<snugglecat> blackbox 也可以中文的啊
<Colin-shzsc> 曾经 openbox 就是基于 blackbox 的，不过好像现在代码已经全部重写了
<snugglecat> blackbox 后是 fluxbox
<CyrusYzGTt> “我心如镜，照见万般变化随心，我心虚无，不惹贪嗔痴爱诸般魔障。故大道映入我心，天人可合为一。”
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: box和中文化有什么关系 wm而已
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, blackbox 我觉得非常悲剧， fluxbox 也是重写
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 奇怪的是 fluxbox 用上中文会慢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你干吗
<Colin-shzsc> 很多 wm 不改一下字体什么的就不能显示中文的来着，但至少我知道 openbox 不用改
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 最近這裏談的是 技術，， 比較鬱悶，， 
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 什么中文。不就是菜单
<Colin-shzsc> 有时开个中文网页的如果标题栏一片空白或全是框框那也很难受的
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 不知道， 中文环境中的 fluxbox，就是慢， 用的时候没什么，就是加载的时候要很久才能完
<Colin-shzsc> icewm 不用中文字体的话标题栏的中文就是空白
<snugglecat> 不是说运行慢， 就是进去加载的时候要很长时间
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那你有啥非技术的，可以说啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要说会被踢的话题么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有人菊花疼了
<ofan> snugglecat: ...
<tenzu> 痔疮?
<snugglecat> tenzu, 原因不知， 问 当事人 CyrusYzGTt 
<tenzu> snugglecat: 我没兴趣问
<Evanescence> 怎么格式化USB成FAT32或者NTFS格式?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ snugglecat 在 挑撥是非
<Evanescence> 怎么格式化USB成FAT32或者NTFS格式? 要用命令行的
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 用 gnome自帶的那個
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 姦夫
<Colin-shzsc> 我移动硬盘的 NTFS 格式是用 Gparted 格的
<gebjgd> Evanescence: ntfs-tools
<Colin-shzsc> Gparted 应该只是一个前端吧
 * sssm 围观奸夫
<gebjgd> Evanescence: extra/ntfsprogs
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 淫妇没来？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谁是淫妇
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 同问
<sssm> snugglecat: maya
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> sssm, 不是玲音姐么
<sssm> snugglecat: 你脑子进水了，铃音姐喜欢的是我
<tenzu> 你们会被囡囡灭掉的, 保存聊天记录ing
<sssm> tenzu: ...
<snugglecat> sssm, 那你是奸夫???
<sssm> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ofan> set topic to "谁是奸夫，谁是淫妇，答对有奖！！！！“
 * sssm 累了
 * sssm 该吃饭去了
 * sssm **********
<tusooa> .
<snugglecat> ...
<sssm> MID上的android和手机上的有没有什么不同？
<ofan> 手机能打电话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 炖排骨ing
<tusooa> ofan: 支持你去#tusooa设
<ofan> tusooa: 貌似去过
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 那怎么用命令行格式成FAT32 ?
<ofan> Evanescence: mkfs 
<gebjgd> Evanescence: mkntfs
<Evanescence> ofan: 直接 mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb ?
 * sssm is gone
<tusooa> mkfs, mkfs.vfat, mkdosfs
<ofan> Evanescence: 先man一下
<Evanescence> ofan: ok,thanks 
<gebjgd> fat32ß
<gebjgd> 直接ntfs多好
<tusooa> gebjgd: ntfs的貌似是mkfs.ntfs
<ofan> mactex 3.4G...
<gebjgd> tusooa: arch是mkntfs
<Evanescence> ofan: 这个什么意思? mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)
<ofan> Evanescence: /dev/sdc是整个设备
<gebjgd> tusooa: 也有mkfs.ntfs
<ofan> 标准的是mkfs.<...>
<Evanescence> ofan: mkfs不能在整个设备上格式化吗? 一般windows下是什么样的? 我是把USB格式化成FAT32, 拿去让别人插在windows上用的
<ofan> Evanescence: 先分区啊
<supercatexpert> U盘是要分区的，只是Windows下只认第一个分区而已
<supercatexpert> 我的U盘就是NTFS+EXT3的
<ofan> 有的也不分区
<supercatexpert> 那个是USB-FDD模式的吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 用fdisk ? 要怎么分? 我以前一直widnows不能识别,说不认识分区. 
<ofan> Evanescence: parted,gparted之类的先分吧
<Evanescence> supercatexpert: 还能这样NTFS+ EXT3的啊? 怎么弄?
<supercatexpert> 我的U盘是2个分区的啊
<Evanescence> ofan: 要怎么分, 分成两个分区 ?
<supercatexpert> 用gparted分的，第一个分区是NTFS，第二个分区是EXT3
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 技術話題
<supercatexpert> NTFS必须放前面，否则Windows不认
<ofan> 有些储存设备对分区有限制，比如sd卡之类的
<ofan> win垃圾
<ofan> m$又爆出丑闻了
<Evanescence> supercatexpert: 你教教我你那个组合的方法
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 什麼醜聞？ 性醜聞？？
<ofan> Evanescence: 那样不好，直接弄个ntfs的分区
<supercatexpert> 就是用gparted直接分的啊，没难度
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 对
<ofan> Evanescence: 只分一个ntfs的就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那位 高人的？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<Evanescence> ofan: 直接弄,我用mkfs不行,分区我不会
<ofan> Evanescence: gparted啊
<supercatexpert> 乃弄一个gparted不就完事了?
<yunfan> supercatexpert: 这有什么稀奇的 我一直都这么用 故意把第一个vfat区弄小点 防止我同学借去复制电影什么的
<gebjgd> Evanescence: fdisk
<Evanescence> ofan: 把整个sdc分成sdc1
<Evanescence> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那醜聞，，是不是跟關西哥 有關的？
<ofan> Evanescence: 是多出来一个sdc1
<Evanescence> ofan: 明白了
<supercatexpert> 我的U盘主要是当Live USB用，所以EXT3的部分占得最大
<ofan> 我32g的u盘
<ofan> 还是空的..
<yunfan> ofan: 多少钞？
<Evanescence> ofan: 这么大? 拿来干吗?
<ofan> yunfan: 从别人那买的，15刀
<Evanescence> ofan: 15刀是多少?
<ofan> Evanescence: 95 RMB
<yunfan> ofan: 不是把 这么便宜？？ 你写满看看 该不会是量产改容量的把
<gebjgd> ofan: 便宜
<ofan> yunfan: 应该不是，我没测试过
<gebjgd> yunfan: 米国的东西就是这么便宜
<Evanescence> ofan: 没见过很大的U
<yunfan> ofan: 没试怎么知道 上次 lerosua和我买了个8G的 都被骗了
<ofan> gebjgd: 从别人手里买的
<gebjgd> yunfan: ofan 哦
<ofan> yunfan: 有空试试吧
<yunfan> 32G的 ssd多少钱？
<ofan> 几十刀
<yunfan> 还是买u盘好 
<ofan> usb2.0就那速度
<ofan> 3.0貌似是6Gbps?
<yunfan> 现在有3.0的u盘了
<ofan> 硬盘也有了
<gebjgd> 正在用3.0 移动硬盘
<yunfan> 是么 硬件没见过 u盘的 看cnbeta新闻有说
<yunfan> gebjgd: 多少刀？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 35欧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那容量呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 500g的
<ofan> 原来mactex已经包括了texlive
<yunfan> gebjgd: 如果一台机器上没有usb 3.0 可以降级用2.0的口使用么？
<ofan> 我有个1t的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 可以
<ofan> 35欧便宜
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那不错 搞得我也想买一个了
<ofan> 现在的500g硬盘，少说100刀
<yunfan> 听说现代的硬盘都是个小电脑 里面的控制程序不知道用什么语言写的
<yunfan> ofan: 额 涨价这么厉害么
<ofan> yunfan: 前几天在学校看的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你什么时候买的阿
<gebjgd> yunfan: 3周前
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那 ofan 怎么说要100刀 差价太多了把 美欧没这么远把
<gebjgd> yunfan: 现在79欧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 打折的时候买的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额
<yunfan> gebjgd: 说话说一半 应该扯嘴巴
<ofan> yunfan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049AS38I#
<Evanescence> ofan: 我格式化好了, 挂载是挂载sdc还是sdc1 ?
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Western Digital My Passport Essential USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 Ultra Portable External Hard Drive: Electronics
<tusooa> Evanescence: 当然是sdc1
<Evanescence> tusooa: thanks
<ofan> yunfan: 这个我在国内买的，690 RMB,现在是943 RMB
<yunfan> ofan: 最近硬盘涨价 肯定连带着存储都涨
<ofan> 所以之前买的就比较幸运，据说要恢复原价要1年时间
<Evanescence> 请问1TB的移动硬盘一般多少钱?
<yunfan> ofan: 我前一阵刚想买 结果就涨价了 nnd
<ofan> Evanescence: 现在贵了
<Evanescence> ofan: 现在多少?
<tenzu> 最近不是买硬盘的好时候
<ofan> 1t的建议买usb3的
<Evanescence> ofan: usb3?  啥东东
<ofan> Evanescence: usb3.0
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦, 当然要速度快的,不然1T,硬盘要转死了
<Evanescence> ofan: 1这样1T的usb3.0要多少价?
<ofan> Evanescence: 上面有链接
<supercatexpert> 我买了USB 3.0的ExpressCard扩展卡……
<Evanescence> ofan: :)
<ofan> 现在本上还有expresscard?
<yunfan> Fox78: 我看到你在豆瓣上的读书笔记了
 * ofan 想把光驱卸了，装SSD
<yunfan> ofan: 好主意
<ofan> yunfan: 没钱..
<yunfan> ofan: 没钱去抢阿
<tenzu> ofan: 得买个专用硬盘架
<ofan> tenzu: 你试过？
<tenzu> ofan: 看过攻略
<ofan> tenzu: 有地址没？
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu语言设置文件在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354460 我在网上搜素，说是在/etc/environment中，但我的ubuntu10.10是没有的只有PATH设置 想知道它在那，有哪位解答一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daemon11 — 2011-11-20 18:22 
<yunfan> 马雅可夫斯基：“当你走投无路的时候，你还有最后一条路走，那就是犯罪，永远记住，这并不可耻！”    ofan
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不想谈技术问题么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bx25drCr/wcMZ2.jpg
<ofan> 如果光驱位够大，就再弄个硬盘组raid0
<snugglecat> yunfan, 最好的哪种犯罪， 造反么
<ofan> yunfan: 不想进局子
<Patrick_DJ> 请问各种名称带有-doc后缀的包，安装后用什么来查看呢？
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: man或info
<yunfan> ofan: 进局子很光荣的 以后可以作为革命履历 青年时候就屡次与反动派做坚决斗争 
<ofan> yunfan: 在这里进局子直接滚蛋回家
<snugglecat> yunfan, 现在谁是反动派
<tenzu> ofan: http://notebook.it168.com/a2011/0608/1201/000001201408_all.shtml 类似这样的
<[ub]> tenzu ⇪ ti: 果粉重金打造 苹果MacBook Pro改造攻略-IT168 笔记本专区
<yunfan> ofan: 额 那也可以作为反帝英雄归国阿 只不过从此以后你得混左派路线了
<ofan> tenzu: 不错哈哈
<tenzu> ofan: youtube上有老外的视频攻略
<ofan> yunfan: ....你真会想
<yunfan> snugglecat: 谁失败了谁就是反动派呗
<yunfan> tenzu: 果粉眼里苹果的产品不是最好的么 为何还需要改造 ？ 这不是多此一举么
<ofan> tenzu: 还有背景音乐。。。
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 谢谢。竟然是man的内容，我还期望它们当中包含些GetStarted之类的教程呢。
<tenzu> yunfan: 想自己换ssd吧, 果粉也不全是装B的嘛
<snugglecat> 但当初共党没成功也说国民党是反动派啊
<tenzu> ofan: 开了flashblock, 我这儿听不到
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: info里有，内容一般非常全
<yunfan> tenzu: 胡说 苹果产品就是最好的 这是真理 怎么叫装逼呢
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 比如info make
<ofan> tenzu: chrome插件？
<tenzu> yunfan: 我还真没觉得
<yunfan> snugglecat: 他们相信自己会成功嘛
<yunfan> tenzu: 那你就是个伪果粉
<tenzu> ofan: 对, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cdngiadmnkhgemkimkhiilgffbjijcie
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 貌似info跟man得到的结果是一样的。
<tenzu> ofan: 同名的有好几个, @shellxy 推荐这个
<tenzu> yunfan: 我从来没说我粉
<ofan> tenzu: 福音，每次碰到这样的网站都有摔机器的冲动
<ofan> 我粉
<yunfan> tenzu: 所以你是伪的呀
<ofan> yunfan: 想搞ios开发么
<Patrick_DJ> 困了，先躺了。
<snugglecat> yunfan, 那我相信 民主一定成功， 共党是反动派
<tenzu> ofan: 据说adblock很占内存, 我测了一下, 没那么夸张, 所以adblock和flashblock都装了
<yunfan> ofan: 怎么》？ 你赞助一台设备？
<tenzu> yunfan: 我远离果粉
<yunfan> snugglecat: 只要你最后能成功 你的说法就会流传下去
<snugglecat> yunfan, 好的。
<ofan> yunfan: 没钱赞助
<snugglecat> 我先叫
<ofan> yunfan: 等赚钱了，倒是有可能
<tenzu> snugglecat: 这里留log的, 哥
<yunfan> tenzu: 发现苹果的产品用了不少forth 技术 有点纠结
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 不说了
<yunfan> 可能是另外那个 steve的问题
<ofan> yunfan: 啥forth技术
<supercatexpert> 嘛，果黑路过
<tenzu> yunfan: 不懂啥叫forth技术
<ofan> bs果黑
 * tenzu 吃面条去
<yunfan> ofan: 苹果早期的bios就是forth写的 还有一些apple 2上的许多软件 和 mac上的编辑器什么的
<ofan> yunfan: 总的来说Mac系统还是很值得一用的
<yunfan> ofan: 我喜欢平铺 无福消受了
<ofan> yunfan: 额 还不知道
<supercatexpert> 装了光驱位硬盘的无压力……
<supercatexpert> 貌似我的机器有SSD专用的接口……
<ofan> ssd还要专用接口？
<ofan> tenzu: 看那光驱位够放两块硬盘了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/4iQfI
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 1GB Samsung DDR2 2Rx8 PC2-5300-555-12-E3 M470T2953EZ3-CE6 | eBay
<supercatexpert> miniSATA接口
<supercatexpert> Y460上有这种接口
<supercatexpert> 因为Y460有出带SSD的机型，所以主板就留了这种接口
<ofan> 都是sata的
<supercatexpert> 接口大小不同
<supercatexpert> 实际当然都是SATA 
<ofan> 有了usb3都都一样了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: oder http://goo.gl/PMwSR
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 2GB DDR2 SO-DIMM Samsung PC2-5300 ***TOP ZUSTAND | eBay
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1g/2g ?
<alvin_rxg> 买2g么？
<supercatexpert> DDR2?
<alvin_rxg> 买1G吧，加起来2G是够了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的上网本i最大支持多少？
<supercatexpert> 2条容量相同的最好了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上网本貌似 ddr3 的。最大貌似也是2G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是说你的上网本ddr2的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上网本不需要啊，又不开大的应用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要给你大本子加内存？
<alvin_rxg> 对啊
<alvin_rxg> 没钱买新机器，加个内存再用个两三年
<ofan> 买个x120e
<Evanescence> 有人使用LaTeX或者TeX的么? 编译转换后的PDF里的引用,要怎么跳回去? 比如从第二页里的一个链接跳到第九页的介绍, 这个时候要怎么跳回去? 想vim的Ctrl-O一样.
<roylez_> caleb-: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263249/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 牛人锯末吐火 让你目瞪口呆 - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样更改hgfs权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354464 本人在windows7上装的vmware虚拟机，然后再装了linux，用tools共享文件，发现可以从windows中把文件拷进linux，但是想将linux中的文件拷到windows中就不可以，显示权限不够： 在root 用户中： 检查hgfs权限，没有W权限，不知道是不是因为这个不能将linux中的文 ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac10512/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 剪纸.少儿不宜 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的大本子还是2G？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 内存
<alvin_rxg> 现在1G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大本子？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难怪你用linux
<alvin_rxg> 这不是原因
<alvin_rxg> 那一条内存是我在用 linux 期间坏的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦。哈哈
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那如果内存大应该用什么？ bsd么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 同問
<yunfan> jyf@i7:/usr/share/vgabios$ cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<yunfan> MemTotal:       16442704 kB      gebjgd 这个容量应该用啥系统？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也炫耀一下
<CyrusYzGTt> MemTotal:       16339332 kB
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac209507/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 小受君,一个人跳舞不寂寞吗? - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚。。。 怎麼這麼低。。 比 yunfan 還低
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么你比我少一点呢 难道是计算不同？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 因爲我用的是不同牌子的內存，，
<tenzu> roylez_: 缓冲超慢
<roylez_> tenzu: 值得缓冲
<tenzu> roylez_: 那我就等着
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿 多了就显不出你 物无所值了
<gebjgd> yunfan: CyrusYzGTt 太大了
<roylez_> tenzu: youku或者土豆呢？
<gebjgd> yunfan: CyrusYzGTt  MemTotal:         125724 kB
<yunfan> gebjgd: 跟你们实验室没得比
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我的
<gebjgd> yunfan: CyrusYzGTt  MemTotal:         125724 kB
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我是 筆電，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 個人用的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 骗人呢 把k换成m我才信
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我是dockstar
<gebjgd> yunfan: dockstar
<gebjgd> yunfan: 128m
<yunfan> 不可能 我平板都有512m
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我手机也有512
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 
<tenzu> roylez_: youku稍微快一点
<roylez_> tenzu: 好，等着
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我路由都有64m 没理由你的才比我大1倍
<roylez_> tenzu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc3MzE4MDIw.html
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 小受君 一个人跳舞不寂寞吗 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<gebjgd> yunfan: dockstar本来就是nas
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你现在在用这个？ 屏幕键盘呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 太猎奇了，几乎想下载存下来
<tenzu> roylez_: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/11/gang-qin-da-ti-qin.html  我觉得这个很好啊, 虽然还在缓冲
<[ub]> tenzu ⇪ t: 当迈克尔遇上莫扎特，一架钢琴，两个人，100个大提琴曲目 | 掘图志
<gebjgd> yunfan: ssh 过去
<yunfan> gebjgd: 原来如此 我那个 路由是 贝尔金 原始8m 恩山论坛的人改成64m来卖的
<yunfan> openwrt 也可以跑跑irc 什么的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个东西有个托架 能放个平板在上面当屏幕么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 这小受太无敌了
<gebjgd> yunfan: google有图片
<roylez_> tenzu: 男人女人都没办法免疫的吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我没看到插平板的图
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得男女都得投降
<roylez_> tenzu: 还是人妖比较牛
<gebjgd> yunfan: 直接xorg -query过去
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 性別話題
<[ub]> 新 华东校区 • 青大的认识一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354467 青大的交流一下ubuntu经验，互相学习，本人大二 统计信息: 发表于 由 xszzxuyang — 2011-11-20 19:21 
<FreeSky> :-D
<Fox78> yunfan, nice
<yunfan> Fox78: 有个问题要问你请教
<Fox78> yunfan, 探讨啦。
<Fox78> 别客气，我也学得不深。
<yunfan> Fox78: http://www.forth.com/starting-forth/sf7/sf7.html  他这里 讲 .date 定义的时候 Thus in the definition of :00 we convert the first digit (the one on the right)as a decimal number,  这句 为何 在 :00 的定义里 # 又变成取最右边的一个数字了呢？ 难道是打印错了？
<mengfei> linux中pdf浏览还是foxit比较可靠，虽然好久没更新了
<mengfei> 一部分可以用系统自带的文档查看器浏览，
<tusooa> evince
<mengfei> 其他的打开乱码，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我知道爲什麼 會少了，， 原來我被騙了，  在廣州崗頂買了 壞的內存
<mengfei> 打开乱码的部分用adobe reader
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 就少那几个k而已 不大可能是造假 我怀疑还是计算方式 或者是bios什么地方占用了一部分
<mengfei> 其中一部分adobe reader也不行，foxit却没问题
<xiangxw> 在ubuntu11.10中，evince打开PDF文件已经没有乱码了
<xiangxw> 已经完全解决了
<Fox78> yunfan, 稍等，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我用 dmesg和查看 xorg.log 發現出現 bad.. 64MB ..類似這樣的
<mengfei> 还有极少的pdf在linux中无解，开虚拟机xp查看
<xiangxw> 在11.10中，我还没有发现乱码的情况
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是卖给了你次品而已
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,, 嗚嗚，， 我可是買的是  黑金剛，， 那條 還有 兩條 三星的 還有  自帶的，
<mengfei> 多下载一些就会发现了，我这就有在linux中看不了的pdf
<Fox78> yunfan, 不好意思，这方面我没什么研究。我也得先学一下，才会懂。不过，您要等很长时间的。
<yunfan> Fox78: 我明白了 我刚开始没细看那个 .ph# 的定义 他这个 # 也是从右边开始取的 跟栈操作一样
<yunfan> Fox78: 你不是看过 starting forth 和 thinking forth么
<Fox78> ：） 明白了就好！！forth很深。
<xiangxw> 我有很多pdf文件在之前的ubuntu版本中都有乱码，现在11.10已经没有了
<Fox78> yunfan, 看过，不代表都会哦。
<yunfan> Fox78: 如果我看完staring forth 想要实现个简单的forth系统 应该看什么书呢？
<Fox78> yunfan, moving forth
<yunfan> Fox78: 我看你还看 eforth 那个书有简体中文的版本么
<yunfan> Fox78: o 好 等我看完starting forth 就去看那本
<Fox78> http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/moving1.htm yunfan 
<^k^> Fox78 ⇪ t: Moving Forth: Part 1
<yunfan> Fox78: ok very thanks
<Fox78> ^k^, thank you 
<yunfan> Fox78: 小k是机器人 lol
<Fox78> yunfan, 那本龙书，没有繁体字。
<Fox78> yunfan, 那本龙书，没有简体的。
<^k^> Fox78, 不要提它。  ㍫ 
<Fox78> yunfan, 嗯，很nice的机器人。
<CyrusYzGTt> Fox78§ .. 到底木有 正體 還是 木有簡體？？
<Fox78> 只有繁体，没有简体。
<yunfan> Fox78: 好吧 那国内有木有卖那本书的纸张版本呢 forth毕竟看的人少 我怕出版社不出
<CyrusYzGTt> Fox78§ 哦。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 正合你意
<Fox78> yunfan, CyrusYzGTt 那本书，我是邮购的，从台湾。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不過，，我不會去看的
<CyrusYzGTt> Fox78§ 編程不要跟我說，，我不會
<yunfan> Fox78: 从台湾可以邮寄东西过来么？ 
<yunfan> 我还以为台湾不能邮寄东西过来
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 會被在 海關 審查的
<Fox78> yunfan, 12781666  qq 群。
<Fox78> 专门研究forth的
<MaskRay> yunfan: 研究 Prolog 吧
<Fox78> DHL快递，书籍应该没事吧？我邮寄了两次，共购入了5本。都分给别人了。
<yunfan> Fox78: 我没有win32 qq   那个webqq 好像加不了群 要不你加我进去？
<Fox78> webqq可以加群，我一直用webqq
<forfun> eselect居然是完全由bash脚本写成的……
<yunfan> MaskRay: 研究prolog干嘛 我准备把 forth scheme c 都掌握熟练 这样 后最 前最 中最都搞定了
<yunfan> 额 可以么 那我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> s/最/綴/
<Patrick_DJ> 貌似[软件中心]和新德立里面包含的源代码的包很少啊。我想给gnome-panel写个applet，类似于Wanda Fish的，只是改成播放视频。不过找不到教程和源码参考。本来还想着在gnome-panel里面边放小视频，边上网的，看来是不成了。
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： 用gentoo，:-)
<MaskRay> yunfan: 这三种没啥太大区别
<fishoneeyed> //quit
<Patrick_DJ> forfun: 别的linux? 我不想重装系统啊。
<MaskRay> yunfan: 只学不同的语言形式没啥意思
<yunfan> MaskRay: 区别很大 
<MaskRay> yunfan: 接触不同的思想才好
<bao_> I7-620 和i5 2430哪个快？相差多少？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 这根本不是语言形式 是逻辑机器不一样 不信你问问 Fox78  至少forth是 基于栈的计算机
<CyrusYzGTt> i7-2630QM
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： gentoo里的软件包都是从源代码编译，然后安装的
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： 应该有你想找的东东
<MaskRay> yunfan: 没去 ubuntu release?
<Patrick_DJ> forfun 刚搜了下，看到一哥们，花了6个小时终于编译完了Base+X+KDE+Multimedia。
<bao_> 一代I7-620 和二代i5 2430哪个快？相差多少？
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： 呵呵，小马过河
<microcai> 只有 archlinux 在自己的 wiki 上大言不惭的把自己和别的发行版进行比较，然后得出结论， arch 是最好的
 * microcai 只有 archlinux 在自己的 wiki 上大言不惭的把自己和别的发行版进行比较，然后得出结论， arch 是最好的
<bao_> arch就是太依赖wiki
<Patrick_DJ> 没试过。如果是买笔本的话，找个够用的就行了。现在电脑换代太快了。
<bao_> 好像一个断不了奶的孩子
<bao_> 不成熟
<CyrusYzGTt> s/笔本/筆電/
<MaskRay> xmonad 是最好的
<forfun> microcai： 我还觉得gentoo最好的呢
<bao_> 笔电怎么听着这么娘啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你是遗少
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 遗少 <=== 是什麼意思？？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 什么 ubuntu release?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你说呢， 遗老遗少
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 前朝 遗留 的小屁孩
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無視
<Patrick_DJ> forfun: 我常见得6个小时也差不多。我以前在公司里的时候用i7 930编译个公司里的3Ｄ引擎，就花40多分钟。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是朝的小皇帝
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： 呵呵，又不是天天编译kde
<Patrick_DJ> forfun: 这倒是。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是 天朝廣府P民=愚民黔首
<yunfan> MaskRay: ?
<snugglecat> arch 不好， 
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  居然用  i7 930 .
<MaskRay> yunfan: ubuntu release 11.10
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 太落后了
<forfun> Patrick_DJ： 一般就是大的升级、或者修改重要的USE或者选择别的profile的时候才需要
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  怎么也得 Xeon E7-8XXX  啊
<yunfan> MaskRay: 你说在北京？ 
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  10 核 Xeron, 8 路。 80 核心  160 线程。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 昨晚你没来， 我蛋疼了一晚
<MaskRay> yunfan: 对啊
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  make -j160 才是蛋疼的舒服
<yunfan> MaskRay: 哪天？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 羨慕，， 
<void1> make -j2飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> make -j8 潛過
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 我们用的bjam,　不过只开-j12
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 下周要去的新部门有  80 核的电脑用来专门编译
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 好吧，， 
<void1> 为什么不用分布式编译
<MaskRay> microcai: cross-i686-mingw/gcc cross-mingw32/gcc cross-i686-mingw32/gcc 重复了？
<MaskRay> yunfan: 今天。已经结束了
<snugglecat> void1, 啥叫分布式变异
<microcai> MaskRay:  yes 吧
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 主要是硬盘跑不过来。后来换成固态硬盘后，从40多分钟回到20多b 。
<yunfan> MaskRay: 不是 lts 对我没啥意义
<yunfan> MaskRay: 我现在还用 lucid
<microcai>  Patrick_DJ 那干嘛不用 SSD 做 RAID 
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 居然在硬盘上编译？！
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 你就不怕硬盘挂掉
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 那在哪编译？？
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 在 tmpfs 上编译啊
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: tmpfs没用过，想像不出来。
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 
<yunfan> microcai: hoho 我见过那个80 core的 不过mips有一个处理器上100core的处理器
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  mount -t tmpfs /tmp /tmp
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ /dev/shm 差不多
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 然后放到  /tmp  里编译就是了
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 我知道了，内存硬盘。我们光代码就10＋g。
<microcai> yunfan: 那个其实是 40 core, 超线程了  80 个 cpu 
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  编译机器内存起码 64G 吧
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  现在内存白菜价格
<microcai> Patrick_DJ: 干嘛不买上 128G  的内存
<Evanescence> 问一下, 在一号路由里再分出一条线来使用路由,这第二个路由是否可以正常工作?
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 没人给给我们配的。加拿大公司那边都没的。
<yunfan> microcai: ht嘛
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 超线程？　不懂。 =_=
<microcai> yunfan: 没有  5 路 10 路的机器的，只发现有 2 路 4 路 8 路  16路的机器，但是cpu核心有 10核心的，所以，我确定是 4 路 10 核心的 Xeon
<yunfan> microcai: 这跟我没啥关系
<microcai> yunfan: :) 
<microcai> yunfan: 那个电脑长啥样啊
<microcai> yunfan:  1U 高度还是 2U 3U 4U 
<yunfan> microcai: 在机房里 我管他啥样 就是在 wind机器上登录上去试了试而已
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan: 这样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我也想登錄進去
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 我只想拆了来看看。
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 有什么好看的 集成电路你又看不了那走线了 
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 我的第一台电脑，也是刚买回来的第一天变被我拆了，实在是想看。至于是看什么，我也不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 介紹個freessh 給我，，不要限制時間的，， 
<Patrick_DJ> 发错人了.
<imtxc> arch 这么难安装？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: cjb不就提供么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我這裏根本上不去，， 
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 我现在这电脑是买回零件 自己装的额 
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那怪不了我
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 要是零件出了问题，又得跑回去，还不如当场装系统和驱动，小小的测试下。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2011/11/18/stuck-in-my-bot.html
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 屁股里能塞进什么？
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 走京东那个装机大师买的零件  兼容问题应该是没有的
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 了解。
 * hamo_laptop Release Party Back!
<MaskRay> hamo_laptop: hi
<hamo_laptop> MaskRay: HiHi...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是有代理么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不能看視頻的在綫代理，，而且中文顯示亂碼的，，必須 鳥語
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, cjb 也上看不到 youtube 的视频
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 其他人不知道， 我的不行
<ofan> snugglecat: 买个VPN吧
<cfy> ofan: 感觉你要超售了。。。
<cfy> 呵呵
<ofan> cfy: 没有
<yunfan> 山西太原一些“爱国群众”聚在一起在太原市部分报亭全部买断近期发行的《南方周末》报等相关“汉奸报纸”，纷纷拿出打火机，点起堆起来的南方媒体“汉奸”报纸，熊熊大火烧起，大家从火中看到“汉奸媒体”的丑恶嘴脸；看到了这些“汉奸媒体”将要得到的可耻下场；看到了全国“爱国群众”对“汉奸媒体”的愤怒；“看到了当年火烧è
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 買 ofan 看 色情網站
<yunfan> 呵呵
<ofan> yunfan: 乱码了
<cfy> yunfan: 乱码。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 看不懂，， 在我這是亂碼。。 。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你买了???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有
<ofan> 刚刚想睡觉，结果一事纠结在心睡不着
<yunfan> ofan: 不会把？
 * Kamea /me linux mobile 有人用过吗
<yunfan> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/20/0846225&amp;from=rss   那就看这里 cfy CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯
<Guest24402> phoenixlzx: hi
<phoenixlzx> Guest24402: hi
<forfun> "eval is evil, so don't use it." 太经典了……
<freeflying> roylez_: 有goldendict用的字典没
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,, 
<Kamea> Kandu: Linux mobile用什么开发?
<roylez_> freeflying: 没
<roylez_> freeflying: stardict.org没的下吗？
<roylez_> tusooa: octpress
<snugglecat> ofan, CyrusYzGTt 想要 ssh 看色情网站
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 赛风听说过么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 木有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 398939.info 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, https://yesheng1.info/b/
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过不一定行，一个是 美国之音给的， 一个是 bbc 给的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§  騙人， 我這裏一個都上不去，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那应该地址变了。 我也是一个也上不了， 我注册了， 他说会email我新的地址， 但没收到， 前几天都好的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，， 竟然把不能上的給我
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 只是告诉你有个叫赛风的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不能上我也没办法啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 好吧，， 暫時原諒你，， 不討論這個話題
<freeflying> roylez_: 好像没得下了
<roylez_> freeflying: ...
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 写信给  chinese@voanews.com ，然后索取代理地址
<snugglecat> 我去试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你去申請，給我試試
<snugglecat> 申请了， 回复没有代理服务啊
<snugglecat> 回复了一大堆介绍
<CyrusYzGTt> 在等你 進入 陷阱呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/Qqoq7
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是冰淇淋么？
<snugglecat> 哦
<pocoyo> roylez_: 早换地方下了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我登记了 voa 的 news ， 明天看看有没有
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他说订阅了他的新闻， 每次都会发三个代理服务。 等他发来的时候看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 額。。 這個代理之相當於  rss+ownproxy
<CyrusYzGTt> s/之/只
<snugglecat> 那我就不懂了。 看看罗
<CyrusYzGTt> feed
<snugglecat> 我用 tsock mplay .... 。 但每次都得开终端才行， 有啥办法可以把他弄成一个脚本， 然后直接双击运行啊
<microcai> snugglecat:  try tilda 
<snugglecat> tilda ????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ proxychains
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我用的是 tsock 啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 问题是， 我关了终端， 不是就推出了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..  後面加 &
<snugglecat> 不行的把
<snugglecat> 加了 & 就 stop 了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能睡午觉真好
<snugglecat> 我还是试试privoxy
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 只失望，不是冰淇淋，是 sony 内部版本， 4.0.2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 失望什么？
<alvin_rxg> 我以为更新冰淇淋了呢
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/Qqoq7
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 老发这个干啥？
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<pityonline> wget http://blog.farmostwood.net/multimedia/LiBaiBai.mp3
 * MeaCulpa1 螃蟹是不是节肢动物里最大形最猛的？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 为甚木有报告bug的版块？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354482 更新了库，zathura跑起来了，操作很vim 发现一个明显的bug。。。。 键入冒号，按tab键可查看所有命令，但如果打一个无法补全的字串，也就是不存在的命令再tab就会崩溃 版本： Code: community/zathura 0.0.8.5-4 [installed]     a PDF viewer 调用栈及进程内存 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 河蟹纔是
<pocoyo> pityonline: 谁？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 李伯伯
<pocoyo> pityonline: 命名？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 全名？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 张玮玮的歌，李伯伯
<pocoyo> pityonline: 听了。
<qinglingquan> 内核的启动目录除了 /boot 还有什么？
<qinglingquan> 我系统启动了，但 /boot目录为空
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 你說這個 李伯伯 是不是指 李嘉誠？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想买个stormmesser
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 测测上网本的功耗
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 李嘉诚具备 屁股大 这个特征吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃…
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这歌应该还没正式发行呢，只有现场版本
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 貌似 具備，， 
<qinglingquan> 谁知道？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 那他具备 上山去执行任务因为屁股大被鬼子发现了目标 的特征吗？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan:  用的什么发行版？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 貌似 具備，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 具備，，  香港喜歡去 山頂 野戰。。 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上了systemd了么？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我准备上呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你先玩玩看呗
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 那他具备 鬼子上来就是两刺刀然后就光荣牺牲 的特征吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> net split ..又來了
<adam8157> pityonline: 今天坐你旁边的是Jasey Wang?
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: "gentoo". boot单独一个分区，但由于重新编译时把ext2支持去掉了，所以boot分区没能挂载，那系统怎么启动的？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 貌似 雙飛 兩個 鬼妹。。 
<pityonline> adam8157: 他原来坐左侧来着，后来坐我后面
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哥，你够八卦的
<adam8157> pityonline: 吃饭坐你旁边
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 好吧，， 瞎猜的
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯呢
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，玩笑
<adam8157> 哦 那就fo一个
<pityonline> adam8157: 对了，你用的是啥 dm？
<adam8157> pityonline: 没用dm... 直接startx
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 等下，，有 4000人 將被 孤立出去，， freenode要升級了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 消息够灵通
<pityonline> adam8157: startx 后启动的是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 看 notice就是
<mao> qinglingquan: 从另外一个系统启动行不行
<mao> qinglingquan: 在另外一个系统下chroot，再编译内核
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 怪不得刚才有消息提示但没在这个频道
<mao> 我刚才也看到了消息提示
<adam8157> pityonline: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.xinitrc
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 貌似你比寡人更早用 irc的
<adam8157> pityonline: 你是说wm吧, awesome
<qinglingquan> mao: 系统能启动，但我的boot目录是单独一个分区，我奇怪boot分区没挂载怎么启动的。启动后/boot为空.
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 听说  只要grub 可以识别 ext2 就行。不必挂载。也可引导。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我对消息提示已经免疫了，常不看的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么机器啊,还要跑awesome
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 好吧
<mao> qinglingquan:好像grub是有一个命令insmod ext2
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来是传说中的 awesome
<adam8157> gebjgd: TP T410
<gebjgd> adam8157: 高分屏幕？
<Evanescence> 谁? 谁在用awesome?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我设置了消息提示声音，工作时常有几十上百的提示，所以不怎么在意了
<pityonline> Evanescence: adam8157 
<adam8157> gebjgd: 1440 900
<gebjgd> adam8157: 难怪
<gebjgd> adam8157: opensuse 12.1上了么？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: mao 可是如果你要再生成新内核的的时候 却不能放进 /boot分区了吧？ 只能总以旧内核引导？
<qinglingquan> pocoyo, mao :哦，我的grub: 0.97-r10
<Evanescence> pityonline: adam8157 你用awesome? 同类啊...握爪
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 那本尊以後 notice你，， 
<adam8157> gebjgd: Debian sid
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你不一只都知道我用awesomeme
<pityonline> Evanescence: 欢迎各种 notice
<adam8157> 么
<gebjgd> adam8157: 天天更新多折腾
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哦,记起来了,呵呵额
<adam8157> gebjgd: 还好啊
<Evanescence> pityonline: 什么notice?
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 我是用u盘重新引导的编译的内核,旧内核不支持ext2，无法挂载/boot分区。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 我还真不知道grub能识别ext2这个.
<pityonline> Evanescence: 只是说欢迎的意思
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 谢谢了：）
<qinglingquan> mao: thanks
<Evanescence> pityonline: 哦,原来这样, 欢迎使用vim,我在学latex,欢迎使用latex
<mao> qinglingquan: 不用谢，我也没帮什么忙
<pityonline> Evanescence: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> vim 打醬油 路過
<gebjgd> adam8157: tp t410 双硬盘？ raid1?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 单硬盘啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 差点意思
<gebjgd> adam8157: 好歹弄个raid1
<adam8157> gebjgd: 公司发的 凑合用 :)
<snugglecat> privoxy 我酱紫设置可以的么
<snugglecat>         forward-socks5   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .
<snugglecat>         forward-socks5   /               127.0.0.1:7070 .
<snugglecat> 一个 tor, 一个 ssh
<gebjgd> adam8157: i7？
<adam8157> gebjgd: i5 520 我之后来公司的就都是i7 8G了...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 果然在
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 必然..星战中...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 嗷嗷
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我的贴纸和鼠标阿...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 啊 什么?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 羡慕，我到公司三年了，还在用一台 512M 内存的老拖拉机
<pityonline> adam8157: 必须是你拿了人家的贴纸和鼠标不想还人家啦 :P
 * hamo_laptop T_T
<adam8157> pityonline: 我还有台8核8G的station 哇哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 啥啊, 真不记得了
 * adam8157 我又lag了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我以前回宿舍没电脑玩儿就买了个 smart Q5 当电脑用，效率根本不行
<pityonline> adam8157: 我还在那上面搭过 lamp
<banban> pityonline: 今天party你去了？坐哪里啊 怎么没看到你上去领无线鼠标
<caleb-> smart Q也就上上网…
<adam8157> pityonline: 真折腾 0_0
<snugglecat> linux 有哪些流播放器啊
<adam8157> banban: 你今天来了?
<pityonline> banban: 这口气像是你也去了似的
<banban> adam8157: 你也去了?
<banban> pityonline: 那是 只是我比较低调。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: banban 什么情况啊, 我没见到banban啊
<pityonline> caleb-: adam8157 当时我都觉得自己很变态
<adam8157> banban: 那可不!!!
<banban> adam8157: 你又不认得我啊 ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也没看到啊，现场据说一共仨女生
<adam8157> pityonline: 我看到5个左右女生
<pityonline> adam8157: 你眼毒
<adam8157> banban: 你坐前排后排啊?
<banban> pityonline: 错啦 我数过了 一共六个 
<pityonline> adam8157: 前排就一个
<adam8157> pityonline: 前排中间就俩
<adam8157> banban: 哦 算上悦姐是六个 忘了她
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来我说的是最前排，我光往前看了
 * pityonline 咱听讲多认真啊
<snugglecat> linux 有哪些流播放器啊
<pityonline> banban: 我以为你在天津
<pityonline> snugglecat: 大都能播放流媒体吧，专门放流媒体的没听说过
<banban> 今天有个拿mac讲redhat的 恩恩 
<pityonline> banban: 那是 adam8157 的小北
<pityonline> banban: 小弟
<adam8157> banban: 我就是那四个redhat后援团中一个...
<adam8157> banban: 那是我们组的实习生
<banban> adam8157: 哦 没往那看 。。。
<adam8157> banban: 原来你真在北京啊...
 * pityonline 看来猥琐男比较容易给女生留下印象……
<hamo_laptop> banban: 女生？
<pityonline> banban: 有个带红帽子的嘛，就是 adam8157 啦
<adam8157> pityonline: lol
 * CyrusYzGTt 果斷向猥瑣靠齊
<pichina> 额，貌似你们还聚会啊？
<adam8157> banban: 那个不是我啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，正经男生不吃香啦
<adam8157> banban: 那个不是我啊!!!
<adam8157> pityonline: 你真狠
<adam8157> pityonline: 红帽子坐banban前头的
<pityonline> adam8157: 吼吼……
<banban> pityonline: 我真没往那看 你坐哪儿呢
<pityonline> banban: 我和主席坐一排
<adam8157> banban: 你俩神雕侠侣退出江湖好久了, 都把俺们忘了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天又看到一神器
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯嗯，， 正經代表傻逼，， 就像 正直 代表 傻蛋
<banban> pityonline: 晕  主席也去了？看来我坐错位置 木有看到啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<roylez_> adam8157: octpress
<adam8157> banban: 他说的tx主席
<banban> shellx是没去吧 
<adam8157> banban: 这你也知道...
<roylez_> adam8157: octopress
<banban> adam8157: 哦哦 我以为是那谁呢
<banban> 哦 roylez_ 
<roylez_> banban: ban 了 banban
<pityonline> banban: 我们黄花鱼爱溜边儿
<banban> pityonline: 不错哇 记得那一排都是帅哥呀 嘿嘿 
<adam8157> roylez_: ruby的东西?
<snugglecat> pityonline, 哦， 我想专门放流媒体的应该有代理设置， 有代理设置的普通的播放器也推荐一个，我装了好几个都不见有设置的
<pityonline> banban: 那必须的，昨晚有个跟我长得一样的还上非诚勿扰了呢
<pityonline> snugglecat: mplayer 不行吗？
<adam8157> banban: 上去领鼠标的是 hamo_laptop  我坐他旁边
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 求視頻，，看看你有多猥瑣
<banban> pityonline: 你说小蓉头那排吗 那排除了小蓉头两口子 以及主席 还有其他人？
<banban> adam8157: 哦 河马吗。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我是正字派啊
<roylez_> adam8157: jekyll包的
<roylez_> adam8157: wordpress的效果，jekyll的底层
<adam8157> roylez_: 俺娘怕你是搞传销的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 。。 哦。。 正方形的臉？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你娘？......
<adam8157> banban: 他俩第一排 我第四排 pityonline 第五排
<pityonline> banban: 那排有猥琐男的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你家人都很淳朴呢
<adam8157> banban: 是蛤蟆哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 还不是ruby
<adam8157> roylez_: 我妈, 怕你把我骗到合肥搞传销
<banban> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)哦
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才定义的那种 正 字派
<roylez_> adam8157: ......
<snugglecat> pityonline, 太麻烦了
<adam8157> banban: 过几天toy上会有照片, 我们最后合影了
<pityonline> adam8157: 安徽妞儿多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 哦。。 其實我也是 笨蛋，， 
<pityonline> snugglecat: 我晕……
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 啥就蛤蟆啊...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> banban: 竟然默默的出现!
<banban> adam8157: 最后不是还剩下个鼠标吗 怎么处置的。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 俩蛋到一起会撞的！
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 那你喜欢"河马"
<hamo_laptop> banban: 剩下那个送人了..
<snugglecat> pityonline, 还要在终端中执行
<banban> adam8157: 恩恩 我一直很低调
<gebjgd> 求群交照片
<gebjgd> 求群交照片
<gebjgd> 求群交照片
<snugglecat> 本来我开终端就多
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 河马更算了..
<adam8157> banban: 给mask_ray了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 视频可以么
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 找 adam8157 
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 也行
<banban> adam8157: 不懂是谁呀
<snugglecat> gebjgd, tube8.com
<pityonline> snugglecat: 开 smplayer 粘贴 url 不行吗？
<adam8157> banban: 哼哼, 你都好久不理我了
<snugglecat> pityonline, 我试试
<pityonline> banban: 蛤蟆是 hamo 的爱称……
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你外号还真多啊
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋猫
<roylez_> iGoogle: 怎么用sed插入一行？神
<adam8157> banban: 头像是小悟空... 你果然把我忘了...555
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋蛋猫?? adam8157 + snugglecat 的結合體？？
<iGoogle> >
<iGoogle> 重新生成吧
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> pityonline, 不行
<pityonline> adam8157: 三老鸹尾巴长，娶了媳妇忘了娘。对女生来说也一样哦，哈哈
<adam8157> banban: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/genesis/ 看评论
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Genesis – Let there be a blog at Adam's
<pityonline> snugglecat: 把你的流媒体 url 贴上来
<snugglecat> pityonline, http://127.0.0.1:8118/mms://a1113.l211053650.c2110.a.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1113/2110/v0001/reflector:53650 是酱紫么
<adam8157> pityonline: 也许是吧 :)
<roylez_> iGoogle: sed -e '1ahaha'
<iGoogle> 最近没啥电影看。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你又干嘛
<iGoogle> 谁有大片下载的
<roylez_> iGoogle: octopress，导入以前的文章
<pityonline> snugglecat: mplayer mms://a1113.l211053650.c2110.a.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1113/2110/v0001/reflector:53650 这样可以的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 自己去下呗
<iGoogle> 介绍一个？ adam8157
<pityonline> snugglecat: 前面加上代理的我没搞过
<banban> adam8157: 我是说不懂mask_ray是谁 你我还是知道的。。。
 * adam8157 明天带着名片去, 嗯嗯
<iGoogle> ban..
 * adam8157 我又lag了...
<adam8157> iGoogle: yyets
<iGoogle> ?
<adam8157> banban: 刚去清华上学的一个小朋友...
<pityonline> snugglecat: 刚发现 smplayer 居然不支持代理
<snugglecat> pityonline, 那应该怎么杨
<iGoogle> 要帐号和金币的，都不好
<snugglecat> 我看man mplay 是酱紫的
<adam8157> pityonline: 真可惜, 今天没有见到神秘人物, 也没见到banban
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 banban是谁？
<pityonline> snugglecat: mplayer 倒是有 http_proxy 选项，不行就别名一下
<adam8157> hamo_laptop:  你叫她姐姐就对了
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ 斑斑
<banban> adam8157: 猫今天没去吧
<adam8157> banban: 没去呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 神秘人物本来被邀请准备 slide 的，但据说今天要回家见小妞儿，所以……
<banban> adam8157: 坑姐呀。。。
<adam8157> banban: 坑哥啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 啥小妞
<snugglecat> pityonline, 怎么设呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 他女朋友呗
<adam8157> pityonline: 明天晚上有可能去吧, 圈子小些
<pityonline> snugglecat: 事实上我从没用过 http 代理
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我自己看看
<adam8157> pityonline: 我说shellex啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天只要不让我在公司卖身我就去
<pityonline> adam8157: 人家是性别模糊，不要真把他当成女的啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 但是起码ta最近是单身的嘛
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你不淡定了/
<pityonline> snugglecat: 估计是 mplayer http_proxy mms://xxxx.xxx
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 河马知道个啥
<alpha080> 蛋蛋，要蛋定啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你不踢 alpha080 ??
<pityonline> adam8157: 不要被迷惑了，人家性别还是模糊的呢，婚恋情况就更模糊了
<alpha080> nnd，破nvidia
<adam8157> alpha080: 现在可没有警告这回事了哦 亲
<alpha080> 我无法用特效了
<adam8157> pityonline: 好吧
<alpha080> 好吧= =
<alpha080> 真凶残
<banban> 最后那家伙的火焰我比较喜欢
<moriramar> 問下，那個C語言有函數重載嗎？
<banban> 比较酷哇 哈哈 
<adam8157> banban: 早知道, 我就上台亮个像了
<alpha080> 还有谁用openSUSE12.1遇到特效开启问题的？？
<alpha080> 偶去报个bug算了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我的鼠标阿！！！
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 啥啊
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 你又来了啊
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 又？一直在呢...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：11.10 查看TXT乱码问题到底怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354493 置顶贴我都看过了，也没有找到解决方法，有一些解决方法是以前的版本，用到11.10上根本不行。谁能具体说一下，或给一个链接。 统计信息: 发表于 由 panxiaojie — 2011-11-20 22:12 
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 悲催啊，gem install要挂proxychains
 * pityonline 可怜， hamo_laptop 同学上台献身后居然连奖品盒里的东西长什么样儿都没看到……
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 这朝代
<moriramar> 哦，果然沒有。
<gebjgd> alpha080: 从来没用过特效
<adam8157> roylez_: 买个VPN吧
 * adam8157 书包里有个鼠标? 谁想要? ubuntu超薄的
<pityonline> snugglecat: [file|mms[t]|http|http_proxy|rt[s]p|ftp|udp|unsv|icyx|noicyx|smb]://[用户名:密码@]URL[:端口] 但 proxy 我真没有用过
 * adam8157 书包里有个鼠标? 谁想要? ubuntu超薄的
<pityonline> adam8157: 我！我！
<adam8157> 好 先到先得
 * hamo_laptop T_T... 乃们都是坏淫...
<pityonline> 哈哈，回复快占优势了吧
<zkwlx> 我要。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不要
<banban> adam8157: 那鼠标吧 其实看起来应该木有特别好用吧
<zkwlx> 到底是鼠标还是超薄的ubuntu？
 * pityonline adam8157 这家伙真是坏得透透的了
<adam8157> pityonline: 他刚才被禁言了 哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 看出来了
<adam8157> banban: 嗯 质量一般的..
<adam8157> banban: 用起来也比较别扭
<banban> adam8157: 恩 板砖一块看起来。。。
<alpha080> 那是苹果的鼠标
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: http://sports.163.com/11/1120/19/7JAUP9KT00051C97.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 德媒回放主裁自杀事件全经过 动机原因众说纷纭_网易体育
<adam8157> roylez_: http://sports.163.com/11/1120/19/7JAUP9KT00051C97.html
<alpha080> zh.opensuse.org
<moriramar> 我悲劇的Thunderbird呀……
<microcai> decepticon
<microcai> hahah
<adam8157> microcai: 单词写错了
<alpha080> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/11/linux-101-hacks-2nd-edition-download-free-ebook/
<^k^> alpha080 ⇪ t: Linux 101 Hacks 2nd Edition – Download Free eBook
<forfun> 请问哪里能查到关于 tput 命令中 setaf 参数的相关信息或文档 ？
<banban> pityonline: 你和哪个主席一排 不是俩主席吗 一个电脑协会瘦瘦的那个  一个网络啥啥的胖乎乎那个
<forfun> 知道了，谢谢
<adam8157> banban: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac216994/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【高能治愈】为你还原一个真实的蜡笔小新 - AcFun.tv
<pityonline> banban: 我指的是 tualatrix
<banban> pityonline: 我也不记得哪一个是tualatrix啦 是那主持人？
<hamo_laptop> banban: 第一个演讲者
<pityonline> banban: 你听讲时想啥了？
<banban> pityonline: 哦 明白啦 tweak作者啊
<banban> pityonline:  我听讲很认真的说 恩恩
<pityonline> banban: 你心思肯定没在现场……
<pityonline> banban: 承认了吧，哈哈
<banban> 鑫鑫不知道啥时候去release party 大帅哥可以见见的 哈哈
<adam8157> banban: 他马上就来北京了哦
<pityonline> adam8157: 他去天津啊
<adam8157> banban: 下个月这时候他回来北京和我妈聚餐
<adam8157> 我们
<adam8157> - -!
<alpha080> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: ！
<zkwlx> 。。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 还不是飞到北京先
<snugglecat> 有种毒品叫鳄鱼的好可怕啊
<alpha080> snugglecat: 你也看到那个了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 人家没准儿急着见女王呢，有家的人不靠谱儿啊
<adam8157> 鑫鑫比我高 哼哼
<snugglecat> alpha080, 是啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 同学聚会时常有人借口孩子生病在家里哭先跑的……
<adam8157> - -!
<alpha080> pityonline: ...我就这么干
 * pityonline 现场有人承认了，哈哈
<alpha080> 同学聚会很无聊的= =
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • openoffice电子表格重复执行上一部的快捷键是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354496 excel的F4执行上一部的操作 openoffice是哪个快捷键？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2011-11-20 22:31 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 求 url看看，， 不是 墮落天使麼
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 你用关键词搜一下就出来了
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 不，
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: lazyman
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 多謝讚美， 讚美主，讚美妓女 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2011/11/20/russias-krokodil.html#more-24703
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 可怕的廉价毒品：鳄鱼
<pityonline> alpha080: 换一种扯蛋的方式嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: http://roylez.heroku.com/blog/archives
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Blog Archive - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<banban> adam8157: 真的假的 嘛时候 。。。
<adam8157> banban: 真的啊, 他要辞职回国了
<adam8157> banban: 下个月这时候
<banban> adam8157: 那当然 鑫鑫不是一般的高 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 貌似比 五石散 差多了
<adam8157> roylez_: 换的蛮快
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<banban> adam8157: 那岂不是块圣诞了 
<adam8157> banban: pm
<banban> adam8157: 和你们是啥意思 你 鑫鑫 还有who
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<adam8157> banban: 就是推上 还有圈子里这几个人
<banban> adam8157: 说说看 有没有我认识的
<snugglecat> 怎么在 arch 中装 realplayer 啊， aur 也没有， 我家电脑64的
<adam8157> banban: 呃...这我就不知道了...
<banban> adam8157: 好吧 我自己问鑫鑫 可是他不在线
<pityonline> snugglecat: realplayer 不是开源的吧
<pityonline> banban: 你来北京上学了吗？
<adam8157> banban: 他这几天感冒得很严重...
<adam8157> banban: 估计睡了
<alpha080> snugglecat: 咋会装这个？smplayer不好么？
<banban> pityonline: 对头
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，帝都病毒……
<pityonline> banban: 啥学校？
<banban> adam8157: pityonline 是啊 帝都的空气质量连泰山的1%都木有。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ realplayer有個開源的，，沒多大區別的 ，，只是名字不太一樣
<adam8157> banban: pityonline 比我家也差得远
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, Helix Player  这个??? 
<adam8157> banban: 敢问那个所
 * pityonline realplayer 是六七年前很流行的播放器，但后来就没见人用过，rm，rmvb 这种烂格式的视频倒是不少……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ bingo 正解
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 知道有啥播放器支持 代理服务的
<banban> adam8157: 秘密 秘密啦 不是啥好学校
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 只有 rpm deb 包
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ，，yum 可以直接安裝 helixplayer
<adam8157> banban: 哦
<snugglecat> 我不是 f16
<snugglecat> 我不开飞机
 * snugglecat 打飞机
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 知道有啥播放器支持 代理服务的
<forfun> 	COLOUR_BOLD=$(tput bold)
<forfun> 	COLOUR_HI=$(tput setaf 4)${COLOUR_BOLD} # blue
<forfun> 请教一下这两句shell脚本的作用是什么？
<roylez_> 定义俩变量
<forfun> roylez： ……
<banban> roylez_: 你在哪儿 主席帅哥 
<roylez_> COLOUR_BOLD = tpu bold 这个命令的输出
<roylez_> forfun: 底下一个你可以对照看
<roylez_> banban: 魔都
<forfun> 第二条语句是将$(tput setaf 4)和${COLOUR_BOLD}的值连起来赋值给前面的变量？
<forfun> 这有什么意义？
<cJether> 有人吗
<cJether> 终于有中国人了
<^k^> cJether, ....  ㍮ 
<roylez_> forfun: man terminfo，查找setaf，其实就是输出绿色的颜色代码
<roylez_> forfun: 蓝色，说错
<forfun> roylez： 恩，我man过了，我知道它的意思
<forfun> roylez： 主要是不明白把两个值连起来赋值给前面的变量有什么意义
<roylez_> forfun: 别问我，问作者
<roylez_> forfun: 人家有可能就是懒得多敲一个变量名
 * Kamea int i=printf,b="hi";*((int *)i)(&b);
<snugglecat> knownbad, , 我这人惹猫的， 猫儿子被它主人关在家里， 猫儿子情人却跑来了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你老老实实从头学到尾一遍先吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你在說你 兒子？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我家母猫的儿子
<Kamea> snugglecat: int i=printf,b="hi";*((int *)i)(&b);
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你老老实实从头学到尾一遍先吧
<snugglecat> Kamea, 再去研究这些
<Kamea> snugglecat: 怎样算学一遍
<snugglecat> 从头到尾学啊
<snugglecat> 认识一个人
<Kamea> Cpl?
<forfun> Kamea： 这就是用printf打印"hi"吧？
<snugglecat> 例如认识 CyrusYzGTt ， 从他头看到脚趾公
<Kamea> forfun: 嗯
<snugglecat> 看完了在剥开他衣服看他蛋蛋有多少个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 寒氣冒起，， 
<moriramar> snugglecat, 你能再惡俗些嗎？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你还没完整看完 CyrusYzGTt ，就想研究他里面啊
<snugglecat> 举例说明呢
<zkwlx> .........
 * CyrusYzGTt 毀滅光綫準備，， 瞄準 snugglecat ..  bang ~~~  snugglecat 去輪迴了
<snugglecat> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你先学完该学的，再去玩那些没头没脑的。
<adam8157> roylez_: http://batsov.com/articles/2011/11/19/why-emacs/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Why Emacs? - (think)
<adam8157> roylez_: 看着和你一样
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你真的要一开始就钻那牛角尖， 还是建议你先学汇编吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看了他的底下那链接才知道这东西的 :P
<adam8157> roylez_: o
<mao> 有谁搞过lfs没
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个项目已经在 github 上被fork爆了
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7994254456&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dkindle%2Bdxg%26commend%3Dall%26ssid%3Ds5-e%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1321801020_3z6_2003423131
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 双十一特惠！亚马逊Amazon kindle dx dxg国际版 1888元 3G免费-淘宝网
<moriramar> mao, 折騰完Gentoo又要上LFS了？
<mao> moriramar: 对啊，要不然整天没事干 啊
<moriramar> snugglecat, 有沒有比較易懂的匯編教材推薦？我看各種教材看完補碼計算之後開始介紹寄存器就不懂了。
<microcai> mao: 那帮我们编译东西吧
<moriramar> mao, 你可以去研究中微子為什麼比光速快嘛！
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 轮回?多么熟悉的词语啊
<forfun> moriramar： 王爽《汇编语言》
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼去了 记得要个说明
<moriramar> forfun, 好的，感謝。
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥说明？
<adam8157> roylez_: 会议
<flh> 安装kvm系统，cpu吃光了
<yunfan> moriramar: 我刚才看forth教程 他用了三句英文就让我明白了补码 额
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经说过了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 我不懂汇编， 我只是跟 Kamea 说， 别一开始没啥基础就钻牛角尖出不来了。 他学c的， 在钻指针和地址
<adam8157> roylez_: 没收到邮件啊
 * Kamea 王爽第二版已在手中的表示路过
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也在等啊
<mao> microcai: 我这水平可是超级烂的
<microcai> snugglecat: 学C的砖 指针和地址的都是被 THQ 忽悠坏的
<adam8157> yunfan: 中国所有教材的补码解释都tm坑爹 深入理解计算机系统那本说的就很好
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 知道有啥播放器支持 代理服务的
<flh> adam8157: 讨论热啊
<alpha080> vlc
<alpha080> snugglecat: vlc
<yunfan> adam8157 总之我感觉中国的教程就是当你什么都会 他就开始用黑话跟你谈了 谈了半天 你都要睡着了 外国的基本都是当作在写 xx for dummy 所以冒出个名词都要解释 或者给出出处
<snugglecat> 现在听 voa ，要在终端上 tsock mplay
<alpha080> proxychains
<snugglecat> alpha080, 设了，没反应
<flh> yunfan: 外国好，是这意思
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我用的是 tsock ，应该和 proxychains 差不多的
<yunfan> flh 上次我把这话在微薄上发了 结果被图灵的人转了 不少人跟
<mao> 大家早睡啊，先走了
<MeaCulpa_> tsock sux
<flh> mao: 早啊
<microcai> mao:  gun
<flh> mao: 别走
<moriramar> forfun, 這你們說的我暈了。這是推薦Asm還是推薦Forth呀？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 一旦沾惹尘缘便永坠轮回,
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 堅守本心不滅
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 守不守得住啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 守不住了，， 哀莫大於心死，， 
<snugglecat> vlc 还真行了， 我设置少了 / 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 圣人不灭,非身不灭,天地尚不能久乎,何况于人乎,寄心于大道,大道不灭,我心永恒
 * pityonline TX 主席的 slide 里居然还有我的一条推……
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 好吧，，我不是聖人，， 
<moriramar> KDE裹推薦什麼音樂播放器？不要Amarok2，那個要mysql什麼的太可怕了。 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 遇到知音了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 代理服务？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 待到这个大轮回结束重回洪荒纪年,定要证那混元之道,到时开坛,道兄务必要来
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 只怕吾早就被 磨世盤 給磨滅了
<alvin_rxg> 2012 了？
<alpha080> moriramar: banshee
<nihui> moriramar: clementine
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你可神识附于一物,待劫难过去,吾替汝重造一具臭皮囊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不行，吾的肉身 天難葬 地難滅
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/gd3btd-80811?raw  内存到了，我机器在很多时候就不会卡了。不用担心经常 swap 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似說錯了，， 算了，，就這樣
<moriramar> nihui, 感謝，我現在安裝。
<moriramar> alpha080, 同樣感謝。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 见天不死,见地不死,道兄真是好修为,大千世界,果真有大能之士,真想有朝一日能与道兄畅谈论道
<no_cn> 大家好
<^k^> no_cn, 好  ㍯ 
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: enercity 2.08，得给你 1.04€
<no_cn> 向达人们提问一个gdb的问题哈
<Kandu> adam8157: 不過高教版的，統一協調出的那套 組成 結構 微機之中的組成，講補碼比 深入好
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 不過，，吾的肉身已經用來修補 地球了，， 
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 哎，信上说16号给到帐，他们没给呢
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 是的， 不过 vlc 可以了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我错了…… http://uploadpie.com/cqNkd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<no_cn> 我下载一个计算器的源码，使用gdb调试的时候，发现代码在执行的时候不是向下顺序执行，经常莫名其妙的向上跳转，请教各位达人
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不知铃音兄可在
<alvin_rxg> shit. 当时看错了。
<microcai> no_cn: 乱序执行嘛 
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 不知
<microcai> no_cn: 现代的超标量 CPU 的特征
<no_cn> 对，
<microcai> no_cn: 很正常
<Kandu> microcai: .·.·
<microcai> Kandu: ：D 
<Cherrot> 各位有用Aurora（Firefox10）的吗？ 有可以替代DTA的下载工具么
<microcai> Cherrot:  ff10 ？？？
<no_cn> 我之前使用c
<microcai> Cherrot:  都没出的好吧
<Kandu> microcai: 菜大忽悠 XD
<microcai> Kandu: 呵呵
<Cherrot> microcai: 就是Aurora 嘛
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不用给了
<no_cn> 我之前用c
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Mem:           995        479        515          0         32        272
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你机器都开啥了啊？ cache 都才这么点？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在就开了个ssh 到dockstar
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 看错了。是 enercity 从我这扣了 2,08 .. =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有任务栏的那堆东西
 * Cherrot http://imagebin.org/184897
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，东西相对不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等我都打开看看
<microcai> no_cn:  关闭调试就可以了
<microcai> no_cn:  -O0 -g 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Mem:           995        796        199          0         36        362
<alvin_rxg> wow 一下上来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Mem:           995        882        112          0         37        391
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下周就有2G内存用了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太便宜了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ddr3 2g
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<moriramar> 奶奶的，最近VPN的網速不給力呀……
<microcai> gebjgd:  2G 内存你就兴奋啊
<microcai> gebjgd: 这里某人 都 16G了
<gebjgd> microcai: 我的上网本。我2年前就用32G的机器了
<microcai> gebjgd: 我的上网本也早就2G 了
<gebjgd> microcai: 我的不到22mm
<microcai> gebjgd:   22nm?
<gebjgd> microcai: 厚度.asus x101h
<no_cn> 新手请教：有没有遇到在gdb调试的时候，程序经常向上跳转的阿，能否请高人指点一下？
<no_cn> 已经尝试过设置 -O0，并重新编译过
<Jagdwurst> no_cn: 多给一些信息
 * microcai 最喜欢看阿童木 2003 年版本的 35 集 
 * microcai  阿童木太优秀啦
 * microcai 哈哈
<snugglecat> www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=53557
<snugglecat> no_cn, 你倒不如直接给那个计算器源码地址是啥， 让他们亲自调试一下
<snugglecat> no_cn, 或者抓一下调试的视频
<microcai> no_cn:  here 
<snugglecat> www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=53557 这谷果手机没一项技术是自己的
<snugglecat> 就不怕被告???
<microcai> no_cn: ... ...
<microcai> no_cn: 没有调试信息的函数不能进去
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:36:46)
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ yunfan 的16G是真貨。。 我的16G,,有殘次品。。才顯示 15.6G..
<yunfan> Fox78: 刚才写了段 forth找最大的有符号整数 多想了下 优化了好多指令 看来写forth要多琢磨阿
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 也谈不上有多次 我来算算 1024单位的 我的是不是足的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我是 用 fedora 16 x86_64 看的，， cat /proc/cpuinfo
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这跟cpuinfo有啥关系 我也是x86_64
<wolftankk> reddit频道刷新速度真快
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 所以說我的 ASUS N53SN的內存是殘次品
<CyrusYzGTt> wolftankk§ 坦克狼？？
<wolftankk> ....字面是吧...
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个按 1024算 也少了几百m
<CyrusYzGTt> wolftankk§ 我看懂了，， 你 暗戀 kk
<wolftankk> kk... 哪个kk
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 好吧，， 不瞭解了，， 傷心。
<snugglecat> 谁又惹 CyrusYzGTt 伤心了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 搞p  你就是冤大头的命 改不掉的
<yunfan> 美国商业组织领导人在国会听证会上告诉国会及行政部门中国问题委员会，称中国政府正将互联网审查作为贸易武器，阻止美国科技企业在华做生意。 计算机与通讯产业协会总裁兼CEO Ed Black说，中国政府正不公平的使用网络审查政策，外国公司比中国的同行面临更严格的规则限制。他称，当中国屏蔽Facebook、Twitter和Flickr等美国服务后，相应的中
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好吧，， 好人 就是 冤大頭
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 冤大头当然是好人了 促进了gdp阿
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 貌似這個審查設備是 美國公司幫忙建立的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 額。。 好吧，， 去畫圈圈
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个叫 对冲贸易阿 你搞审查 我们就卖你设备 赚钱 并且告你审查
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不搞审查 我们就直接来你这地方赚钱 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好吧， 不聊了，， 心死進入深層
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你对电脑不满意
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 可以邮寄给我 我用来组成集群 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不給，， 我寧願毀滅，， 燒了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你把处理器给我也成 其他无所谓了
<microcai> yunfan: 你的主板支持插2个 U ？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不給，， 
<yunfan> microcai: 你傻了 只要他给我 我不能买个便宜板么
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不给就诅咒你继续当冤大头
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哼哼，， 詛咒你
<microcai> yunfan: 买2台电脑没意思
<microcai> yunfan: 就只需要一台，强大的一台就好了
<yunfan> microcai: 我这已经有4台了 不在乎多一台
<microcai> yunfan: 那卖了，直接买了  80 核心的
<yunfan> microcai: 我要买那个100核的 不过 forth的发明者 出了个 多核的 很便宜
<microcai> yunfan: 那种堆核心的，单核没性能的，没意思
<yunfan> Chuck Moore starts company named Async Array Devices in 2003 that is reborn in 2006 as IntellaSys  that makes Scalable Embedded Arrays designs in VLSI with Forth core. The SEAforth24 and SEAforth40 designs offer 24 or 40 650MHz Forth Core on small embedded chips.  They also produce designs with 48 200MHz Forth Core on FPGA.
<yunfan> microcai: 够用就行了呗 关键是这个真的很便宜
<yunfan> Chuck Moore starts company named  Green Array Chips Inc. in 2009 that produces a variety of multi-core Forth chips including the GA4 the GA32 and the GA144 which can now be ordered. The GA144 has 144 Forth processors running at up to 666 Forth MIPS each. They also offer and offers ArrayForth, a colorforth based development environment, and development boards at their site. GA144 shown at SVFIG Forth Day 2010. 
<yunfan> microcai: 你看这个更狠 可以跑到600多个核心去
<microcai> yunfan: 现在单核性能最强的还是酷睿，没办法。就算是超级计算机 "京" 用的，单核性能一样差
<yunfan> microcai: 瞎扯 我知道至少 power7 单核比酷睿强
<microcai> yunfan: 不是每个程序都能被并发到 几百个核去的
<microcai> yunfan: 已经不生产的 U 
<microcai> yunfan: 那是过去时了
<yunfan> microcai: 你真2 这是最新的
<microcai> yunfan: power 还在生产， apple 干嘛换 U 
<microcai> yunfan: 当然是停产咯
<microcai> yunfan: 就算有都是小量生产了，价格没有优势。
<yunfan> microcai: 你这人真扯淡 刚才你要说单核 我就跟你说个单核的 现在你又开始扯性价比
<microcai> yunfan:  U 这种东西没有产量就没有价格优势
<microcai> yunfan: 你买不到啊
<microcai> yunfan: 这是重点 
<microcai> yunfan: 比的是买的到的
<yunfan> microcai: 只要有钱 不存在买不到的 没钱 我连赛扬都没有
<microcai> yunfan:  。。。 你在狡辩
<yunfan> microcai: 跟你学的
<microcai> yunfan: ... ...
<yunfan> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/cn/dihub/products_innovation/power2.shtml?csr=apch_2011|IBM|CA_IT-20111027&cm=k&cr=google&ct=CN1AN02W&ck=power7%0D&cmp=CN1AN 这里明明就有卖  只是贵点而已
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: IBM - Power 服务器 - 推荐产品 - 中国
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan:  RISC 的都是没性能的垃圾
<yunfan> microcai: 额 你这家伙 
<microcai> yunfan: power7 只能和老的酷睿比性能吧
<yunfan> 你这智商阿 诶
<microcai> yunfan: 明年出的 ivy bridge  power7 就没优势了
<microcai> yunfan:  RISC 的能有啥出息 
<microcai> yunfan:  RISC 有出息的话 ， SSE AVX 这些指令集就没必要出现了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Jagdwurst: 下周 penny 10Kg kartoffeln, 1,77€
<yunfan> microcai: 所以说阿 话不能说满阿 现在的 处理器核心都是 risc的 像x86 是intel模拟出来的 你用的酷睿也是risc 
<yunfan> microcai: 下回先调查再发言 丢这个脸 真是
<microcai> yunfan: 这在  486 时代你还可以这么说
<microcai> yunfan: 现在的 x86 很多指令就是硬件实现的
<microcai> yunfan: 你才是没调查就发言呢
<yunfan> 都是micro code堆出来的
<yunfan> 我没空跟你扯 真是扰人
<alvin_rxg> XD
<microcai> yunfan:  你说，同频性能提升靠 microcode ?
<microcai> yunfan: 靠的就是指令硬件化 
<microcai> yunfan:  1G 的 arm 都比不过老的奔腾 3 
<microcai> yunfan: RISC 光有频率有什么用
<yunfan> 这哪跟哪阿 
 * yunfan 真他妈挫 
 * microcai CISC 胜利咯～
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近土豆大降价呢？ NP 5kg 0.99
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很久没吃土豆了
<CyrusYzGTt> 总之，在成圣之前，所有人都要窃天地之间的那一丝生机，否则命终有尽时。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hoho, 在 android 上直接用 sip 打电话。
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打了很久了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linphone
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是刚知道吧？
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍙ 
<flh> 还有好多人啊
<flh> 有人吗？喷
<Jagdwurst> 没有
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道有 谷果 这个手机么
<snugglecat> 觉得中国的山寨太恶心了
<knownbad> 不知。
<knownbad> 今天加班。   可能不在电脑前。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 加班那么爽啊...
<fivesheep> 双倍
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 他老板是大陆人
<fivesheep> 大陆人也得遵守美国法律.. 
<fivesheep> 否则告死丫的
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 搞死丫
<fivesheep> 也可以
<fivesheep> 买把枪
<gebjgd> Knownbad你怎么加班？
<gebjgd> Knownbad 给中国人打工？
<knownbad> 是也不是。
<knownbad> 给加班费啊。
<knownbad> 没，50小时内是OT，后才是DT。
<knownbad> 忙去。
<knownbad> 40小时RT， 40-50小时OT， 50以上DT。
<alvin_rxg> RT?
<^k^>  06:02
<snugglecat> 他是轮周算的么
<ofan> youku直接上不去了
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶？
<snugglecat> ofan, youku 怎么了
<snugglecat> ofan, 你在哪
<ofan> snugglecat: 上不去
<ofan> snugglecat: usa
<snugglecat> ofan, 谁说只有中国屏蔽网站
<snugglecat> ofan, 你们美国不也屏蔽么
<ofan> snugglecat: 我是直接打不开
<ofan> 以前能上，就是有些视频看不了
<snugglecat> 你们美国总说我们网络没自由， 你们美国不也一样么
<snugglecat> 美国也有 gfw 啊
<snugglecat> 哈哈哈哈
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> ofan, 我的笑话不好笑么
<ofan> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 美国也有gfw的笑话
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-12
<mengfei> 早啊，各位……
<mengfei> 以前基本天天挂着不怎么发言，以后每天至少来报到下^_^
<imtxc> 早
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽早啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 有好事没？
<roylez_> tenzu: 有没有漂亮的学生妹？
<tenzu> roylez_: 女王有喜了, 算么
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<ganggang> 你们认识？
<roylez_> tenzu: 大约几月生？
<tenzu> roylez_: 估计明年7月初
<roylez_> ganggang: irc上认识
<ganggang> 哦
<ganggang> 房间里有无青岛的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 哦，我娃就7月底的
<tenzu> roylez_: 若生男娃, 可以搞姐弟恋了
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<roylez_> tenzu: 也可以跟ee的娃断背 lol
<tenzu> roylez_: ...
<ofan> ganggang: 干嘛
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<ganggang> 玩呀
<ganggang> 不过我从事的工作与linux没啥 关系，纯粹是个爱好罢了
<roylez_> ganggang: 爱好最好了...
<ganggang> 感觉很好玩，有些操作很cool。只是没啥研究，身边也没啥这样的圈子，还没有找到更大的乐趣。
<onborad> hello Dear all.
<abine1> 花钱来恢复硬盘了
<abine1> 会弄数据恢复的人有钱途
<abine1> tenzu: 教授？
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<tenzu> abine1: 嘛?
<tenzu> abine1: 你是谁?
<abine1> 我刚来
<abine1> 我就是我啦
<tenzu> abine1: 不认识
<Test_L> Morning.
<abine1> linux系统下面有什么数据恢复软件么？
<Test_L> test.
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34240290/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 称骨算命。。据说一般出国了的人命都挺好。。
<ofan> 来算个命
<ofan> roylez_: 主席来算个命 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34240290/
<abine1> 谁说出国名就好？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 快餐
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<ofan> abine1: 命不好不能怨别人
<hamo_NDY> roylez_: .
<abine1> 木有怨谁
<hamo_NDY> adam8157_away: .
<hamo_NDY> adam8157_away: 你终于上班了.
<abine1> 命好与坏都不重要了
<abine1> 到了最后都要化为灰烬
<abine1> 命好就不用死么？
<adam8157> hamo_NDY: 蛤蟆_尿道炎
<roylez_> ofan: 渣
<hamo_NDY> adam8157: hamo_你大爷.
<roylez_> hamo_NDY: 黑毛_弄大爷
<hamo_NDY> adam8157: 丢.... whois hamo_NDY
 * hamo_NDY 我只是上来吐嘈hamo的...
<abine1> 奶大吖
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈
<hamo_NDY> zhpeng: ....
<zhpeng> hamo_NDY, FUCK YOU ASS
<adam8157> hamo_NDY: ...
<imadper> zhpeng: .... 我只是看看你在不在. hamo还没来.
<zhpeng> imadper, .............
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 周末hamo来咱公司了?
<abine1> hamo还没睡醒
<imadper> abine1: 这你都知道?
<adam8157> imadper: 你猜
<imadper> adam8157: 我猜是. 别人没那么无聊....
<abine1> 现在才几点啊
<abine1> 找软件去了
<imadper> adam8157: 对了, 问你个单词. 发音是: 爱v瑞克  拼写应该是啥?
<adam8157> eric?
<ofan> roylez_: 主席啥命
<roylez_> ofan: 四两八钱
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 那个人跟我说的时候是 iv开头的... 喵的, 记不住邮箱了....
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，我昨天破解光猫不成，一怒之下恢复其出厂设置，结果装宽带的小工忙了一天...
<ofan> 我四两三钱，尼玛感觉很不科学啊
<ofan> 为毛我还这么穷
<ofan> imadper: 来算个命http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34240290/
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • fedora17 解决支付宝控件无法使用的方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392841 反反复复安装了数十次，还是无法使用，明明是成功安装了，就是无法使用。后来参考了很多介绍，终于找到答案了。其实就一句话，那些家伙啰嗦了半天，还没点出关键。甚至是作者 …
<abine1> 对于频繁使用电脑的网民，我们习惯在自己的电脑上放置各种工作文件，喜欢的视频，家人的照片，这些东西都是我们日常工作和生活不可或缺的。但是我们很少会意识到他们的重要性，也不会对日常数据进行整理和保护。一旦出现意外，我们才会意识到数据的重要性，这个时候，已经后悔莫及了
<ofan> 语文太差了，文言文看不懂我擦
<imadper> ofan: 渣渣.九钱.
<ofan> imadper: 你笨啊
<ofan> imadper: 年月日都算，加起来
<imadper> ofan: 二两九钱.
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 移居改姓使为良....
<imadper> ofan: 老子还要改姓?!
<ofan> imadper: 我擦 我发现怎么都差不多
<ofan> 什么六亲无力
<imadper> ofan: 算了, 不信这个.
<imadper> ofan: 都是一帮闲的无聊的sb胡写的. 信它干嘛.
<imadper> ofan: 一会儿 hamo来了, 一起骂他.
<ofan> imadper: 生日时辰算了么？
<imadper> 恩, 算了.
<ofan> 几点出生
<imadper> 没算...
<imadper> 我八点.
<ofan> imadper: 貌似感觉你很悲剧
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] ...
<ofan> imadper: 为什么要骂他
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] ...
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] 咽死我了
<iGoogle> 谁知道这文件的用法：/etc/avahi/services/udisks.service
<imadper> ofan: 反正一起骂就是了
<iGoogle> nnnd 原来新机器可以ssh hostname
<iGoogle> 老机器估计改动过。。。
<zhpeng> 谁要买小米1s，我有号，今天中午过期了就
<ofan> imadper: 。。。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 挂载优盘的？
<iGoogle> 动态dns吗。直接hostname搞ssh的
<ganggang> iGoogle, less udisks.service看看里边调用的什么命令
<iGoogle> 看啥。直接就支持了。服务器名.域名
<iGoogle> 省得每次都去看ifconfig的ip
<iGoogle> 都是ssh hostname.local
<iGoogle> 之前搞过vsftpd的。还要自己写service
<iGoogle> 蛮好。● nautilus ssh://eexp-laptop.local 都可以
<MeaCulpa> ... 没看出来有啥好
<adam8157> imadper: 一台机器, 同样两台显示器, vga和dp的效果不同
 * MeaCulpa z.cn 500了
<ofan> adam8157: 有什么不同
<ofan> 哦 两台显示器
<adam8157> ofan: 两台一样的显示器
<imadper> adam8157: 效果? 你说颜色?
<ofan> adam8157: 貌似没什么区别
<adam8157> imadper: 亮度啥的
<ofan> 我hdmi和vga输出对比
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<imadper> adam8157: 同一台显示器, 用vga和dp, 都不一样的.
<imadper> adam8157: 这个很正常...
 * MeaCulpa 光棍节 DeathAdder左手版都没货...你吗
<imadper> hamo: 你妹!
<imadper> zhpeng: 来了!
<imadper> ofan: 来了!
<imadper> qiao: 来了!
<hamo> ...
<hamo> imadper: calm down
<imadper> hamo: 你丫写字真难看!
<abine1> 看吧
<abine1> 是不是真的刚刚睡醒
<hamo> imadper: 单手，然后还是乱拿这笔
<imadper> hamo: 你妹!
<imadper> zhpeng: 出来呀?
<hamo> imadper: calm down
<ofan> hamo: 你怎么了
<ofan> 为什么色大象这么激动
<hamo> imadper: 大象，你居然敢伪装我！
<hamo> imadper: 还NDY！
<hamo> ofan: 我调戏大象了一下
<ofan> 。。。
<zhpeng> imadper, 你妹，劳资在打电话
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个hellogcc如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不错, 干货不少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有ppt么
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 讲mips那个人如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 略过去了, 没听
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你也是去凑热闹
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个本来就不想听
<hamo> jyfl987: 我去听KGTP的...
<hamo> jyfl987: 还有那个qemu的动态翻译...
<jyfl987> hamo: 什么叫动态翻译？
<jyfl987> qemu JIT?
<hamo> jyfl987: 不是，说错了，其实是binary translation
<jyfl987> hamo: 这不就是全美达干的事么
<jyfl987> 听说有个团队专门做这种事
<hamo_NDY> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> adam8157: 你看着办吧... -> hamo_NDY
<jyfl987> 不过 amd intel都有vt类似的技术 我感兴趣的是 他们如何在arm上完成这种二进制的转换
<adam8157> 蛤蟆_弄大爷
<hamo_NDY> adam8157: 我先吐嘈hamo一会儿.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 和vt无关
<hamo> hamo_NDY: 你这NDY到底啥意思？
<hamo_NDY> hamo: hamo_尿道炎
<adam8157> jyfl987: 来回转没啥区别, 注意的东西都是一样的
<hamo> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道无关 但是如果你要实现 肯定有限考虑用那个
<hamo_NDY> hamo: hamo_你大爷
<hamo_NDY> hamo: 各种, 怎么组合都可以.
<jyfl987> hamo: 我让你问的问题你问了没？
 * hamo_NDY 只要是哈摸\
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个转换不用考虑vt, 因为根本没用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 听说arm 64bit的架构和mips差不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是intel amd不都有虚拟指令的支持么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以不用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他们这个没用
<adam8157> 还要怎么说?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要为了提高效率 当然尽量用了
<hamo> jyfl987: 木有...gaoji搞了2天...并没找到时间去问
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那只是他们没用而已么
<hamo> jyfl987: vt技术并不是用来翻译指令的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦, 二进制转换和vt有个鬼关系?
<jyfl987> hamo: 那是用来？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 别钻牛角尖
<hamo> jyfl987: 你看KVM不能让你在intel的机子上最执行ARM程序
<hamo> jyfl987: 只是让你快速的执行intel的程序
<adam8157> jyfl987: 二进制转换和虚拟化不是一个东西
 * adam8157 虽然mmu啥的也可以用, 但是他们没有用
 * hamo 拜蛋蛋！
<huntxu> 二進制轉換算虛擬化的一種呱。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 和vt那些不是一个
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
 * hamo 再拜！
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我就说他们两个都僵化了
 * huntxu 同拜
 * huntxu 求hamo加上後綴找黑
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说通俗点 就是vt对x86的虚拟是加速的 如此而已
<huntxu> 中文裏，i是沒有開頭的音節的... hamo_find_black
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 你只想找黑大粗?
<sjd_zeus> hi
<jyfl987> 还有我看csapp讲atom有些指令可以一两个周期切换栈 这种的也很吊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实还有mmu, iommu啥的可以用, 对二进制转换也有益处
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: ?
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不知道哪两个指令集的二进制转换会容易点？
<sjd_zeus> 用thunderbird聊天也给力呀
<adam8157> jyfl987: 转换本身很简单, 但是会有很多问题, 原子操作之类
<hamo_find_black> jyfl987: x86和x86_64
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题
<sjd_zeus> pptp做的vpn，client端能获取到IP,也能ping通server的localip 就是无法连接外网，怎么处理呢，server的iptables禁用了
<cherrot> imadper: 早啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过光指令集转换 架构特性怎么办？ 比如mips的那些延迟槽 额 是不是要用汇编写？
<nopcall> 请教下大家 linux下是不是自带了个简单的通讯小程序？能两台linux间互相发信息的？
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/213517.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 23.49万元：中国首款量产纯电动汽车上市_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 有点贵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些是细节, 除开细节, 单纯跑起来的话很容易
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 这都不管 怎么跑 mips要自己管理缓存的 你不管 有些行为都不一样
<hamo_find_black> jyfl987: skyeye他们是这么做的，他们利用llvm的后端，将翻译的二进制代码反汇编成llvm的中间语言，然后再汇编成目标体系架构的语言
<hamo_find_black> jyfl987: 这也就是他们为什么回去hellogcc这种gaoji会上讲的原因
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这也是初步问题...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 你是gaoji蛋  没有难的
 * hamo_find_black 拜蛋蛋！
 * hamo_find_black 我准备成立一个拜蛋蛋教！
<jyfl987> hamo_find_black: llvm确实很高级 不过我看他们规定了那么多指令什么的 我想知道 要支持llvm 机器最少要支持哪些特性？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对于会上他们提出来的其它问题来说 这个是初级
 * hamo_find_black 想入教的举手！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是对细节感兴趣 原理一说大家都明白么
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 蛋蛋教里全是蛋？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 啊，啊蛋，啊赫喇赫巴
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 拜蛋蛋教，你见过拜上帝教里都是上帝啊？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是所有教都提倡偶像崇拜的，基本上大多数不提倡
<ofan> hamo_find_black: ....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 刻画神祇的造像，很多教里是大不敬
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 我举手， "啊蛋，啊赫喇赫巴!"
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: FSM不是
<MeaCulpa> 啊蛋赫， 赫喇赫巴
 * MeaCulpa 大祭司被主神做掉了...
<ofan> 神蛋发威
<adam8157> ofan: watch..
<ofan> out..
 * cherrot lol
 * jyfl987 左右护蛋
<jyfl987> 蛤魔很靠不住啊 我许多问题都没给我解答
<jyfl987> adam8157: llvm那个你也看了？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/SUWoy.jpg
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只有最后那个不想看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其它都看了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 最後那個也是各種牛 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 是么...
<huntxu> adam8157: 說那個人，不是那個ide = =
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那我刚才那个问题怎么说？
<sjd_zeus> 请问thunderbird的聊天怎么支持更多的协议呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥问题
<jyfl987> hamo_find_black: llvm确实很高级 不过我看他们规定了那么多指令什么的 我想知道 要支持llvm 机器最少要支持哪些特性？ cc adam8157
<jyfl987> adam8157: 主要是我自己有个stack machine 我想知道是否能支持llvm 如果能 就不用自己写汇编器什么了 写个转换规则大概就可以了吧？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦, 这个确实有问, 但是没给全面的回答, 架构不支持某些的话确实不行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要解答 我才不管有没有人问呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 又没说这块儿, 你自己没去啊...
<ofan> llvm不产生二进制代码吧？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我想知道的是，你當時自己為什麽不到現場問 = =
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是想知道答案 额 看来你去了也没用
<ofan> Model Template View=MTV...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 因为浪费时间 我那天在家里玩了一天minecraft 挖了个地下农场
<jyfl987> 多好
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2576b3a4/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C110C0A962190Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | 外媒称中国用天网监视西藏
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我有不知道你想问这个, 别傻了, 涉及llvm的问题几百万个, 我去听了一小时就帮你都解答了?
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/25761570/l/0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C110C0A6492330Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | 气候变化可能导致2080年咖啡灭绝
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我不去是正确的 他们只是要达到三个目的: 1, 提高自己的知名度; 2, 提升你的兴趣; 3, 提供社交场所 , 1,3对我都没意义， 2我本来就有兴趣 不需要靠去听
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我去了之后听到了我没想到的问题的解答
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这些我去stack overflow问一个问题 ， 然后干别的事去 以后就可以陆续收到各种我想不到的解答了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • muon 軟件包無法安裝軟件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392849 今天muon 罷工老,不能安裝軟件,出一 個框一大對英文, anothere application seems to be rsing the package system at this time you must close all other package managers before you will be able to instaqll or remobe any packages 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 问题, 不是解答
<adam8157> jyfl987: 算了, 不说了, 你都是正确的, 分析我们分析问题都分析的很对, 我服了
<nopcall>  在同一个网段内知道对方ip能给对方发信息么 对方也是linux
<imadper> nopcall: 走过去, 说: 美女, 能请你喝一杯奶茶吗?    要大胆, 不要羞涩.
<nopcall> imadper: = =#######
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果不正确 我就不说了 要聊天我总能找到可聊的话题 不是么？
<nopcall> imadper: 严肃点= =#
<ofan> nopcall: 能
<imadper> 如果对面回绝, 你就说, 不喜欢喝奶茶吗? 那去喝咖啡也行.  cc nopcall
<nopcall> ofan:  有什么命令？能说下么？
<huntxu> gmail，一個列表的郵件又cc到我，就被認成一封了，我回復的時候標題就沒列表的前綴，反倒在Re前再加前綴，怎麽解決 = =
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/213483.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 谷歌启动光纤建设计划：引发美国互联网创业潮_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 这个好
<jyfl987> 光纤带动创业
<sjd_zeus> 怎么没人用gtalk呢
<hamo_find_black> sjd_zeus: gtalk是基talk啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以手动分subthread, 至于前缀啥的 不懂
<ofan> nopcall: ping
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 至于嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 虚拟机很有意思的 可惜没有人去讲
<sjd_zeus> 请问thunderbird能否像pidgin那样支持多协议聊天呢
<nopcall> ofan: ping..不是测试连接的么？
<hamo_find_black> jyfl987: 一个hello基cc的大会怎么会有人去讲虚拟机
<abine1> 都在云计算
<abine1> 虚拟机弱爆了
<abine1> 人家都云计算
<abine1> 云来雾去
<abine1> 显得GAOJI
<jyfl987> hamo_find_black: 那要看你从什么角度看了 我去forth频道问虚拟机 别人问我怎么定义虚拟机 然后跟我解释说 c也是有虚拟机的
<ofan> jyfl987: cpu也是虚拟机
 * hamo_find_black 好吧，我狭隘了...面壁去了...
<jyfl987> ofan: 从硬件看 确实如此 现在intel的那些cpu下面还有个microcode呢
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise Shit
<sjd_zeus> 云计算，太tmd蛋痛了
<abine1> 昨晚玩那个游戏
<abine1> 根本就玩不了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: “云”者，说也，就靠一张嘴
<abine1> 卡死了
<sjd_zeus> 嘛游戏
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 中国人对云计算理解嘴透彻
<sjd_zeus> 我昨天玩了一下午的themanaworld
 * jyfl987 云忽悠
<sjd_zeus> 恩，到处都是云
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: TMW还行
<ofan> 云概念很好
 * jyfl987 云计算 就是人云亦云 忽悠到天上的运算
<ofan> 不过还得深度发觉
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 他们还在开发，期待新版本
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 那游戏还在呐？
<sjd_zeus> TMW我玩了半天不知道怎么学技能
<sjd_zeus> 在呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 貌似没技能...
<sjd_zeus> 还有job等级太难升级了
<sjd_zeus> 啊
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我玩的时候还很原始...
<sjd_zeus> 就干砍呀
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 现在不知道了，我2年前玩的...
<sjd_zeus> 昨天实在无聊，外面刮大风，不能出门，就玩了下
<MeaCulpa> 那时候说有个testing server, TMW以前用的某韩国网游Server端
<jyfl987> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=69300
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 铂程斋--揭秘奥巴马成功竞选背后：数据挖掘团队成支柱
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 说是要做1自己的server断的
<jyfl987> tmw砍得无聊
<jyfl987> 不如玩minetest
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: TMW以前的Server是RO 私服
<MeaCulpa> 来玩EQ2...没中国人
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> EQ2？
<sjd_zeus> 文件大不？
<sjd_zeus> 怎么就没有好玩的RPG游戏呢
<sjd_zeus> tmw应该有技能的吧，我看有个技能界面呀，就是我没学会一个技能而已
<sjd_zeus> 不知道找哪个NPC学习
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: RPG都在Windows...
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: RPG做起来费钱，Linux上少，只有MMORPG多
<sjd_zeus> TMW我现在还在城里砍小沙虫呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你要是喜欢童趣一点的，可以看看Runescape
<sjd_zeus> 不喜欢
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢暴力的
<sjd_zeus> 可以PK的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看了看eq2,感觉是上个世纪的东西
<MeaCulpa> 暴力的...
<ofan> sjd_zeus: gta
<sjd_zeus> gta是单机的吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是很老了，但图像和系统更老的WOW现在都有人玩
<ofan> 没兴趣
<sjd_zeus> eq2的地址放个出来，我看看
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 也可以联机
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 网游，linux很多的，Eternal Land, PlaneShift
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你翻墙么？EQ2 ban 中国ip...
<abine1> 木有人玩的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: everquest2.com
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭~
<sjd_zeus> 哎，玩过PlaneShift，那画面太蛋痛了
<abine1> 都玩大话之类的
<sjd_zeus> 我用goagent翻墙
<ofan> sjd_zeus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlm1gBnjnMc
<ofan> 100个人围堵一个人
<sjd_zeus> 晕，下班回去看，上班看视频太youtube太嚣张了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFZFiFCsTc8
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 最近gfw很抽风啊
<Sth4ckn9g> 斯巴达嘛！
<jyfl987> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/11/12/0139227&amp;from=rss
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | 国际空间站测试可容忍延迟星际互联网
<jyfl987> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/elec/63482-20121108.html
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 用一根天线实现数据收发和供电
<sjd_zeus> 是呀，我在IDC机房的服务器都被迫更换了IP地址
<sjd_zeus> 开个破会至于嘛
<jyfl987> 启蒙时代的数学家孔多塞（Marquis de Condorcet）提出了社会科学，他认为理性可以让世界变得更美好。他与其他启蒙时代的思想家一道提出：废除奴隶制，女性平等权利，普及公共教育。孔多塞是18世纪末法国大革命的早期领导人，他在1794年写道，理性将让迷信和暴政永远不敢再露面。然而革命走到了黑暗一面，他在被捕的第二天就死在了狱中。
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 哥用的linode tokyo 机房
<sjd_zeus> 哎，我用的是电信通的
<ofan> jyfl987: 有钱人啊
<ofan> imadper: linux里用不用这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_(computer_security)？
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Ring (computer security) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 貌似就kernel和user mode
<hamo_find_black> ofan: intel提供了4个，linux就用了俩
<imadper> ofan: 用.
<imadper> ofan: 只用ring 0 和ring 3
<hamo_find_black> imadper: 弱大象
<imadper> ofan: ring 0是内核态的. ring 3是user-land的.
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 哪四个？
<hamo_find_black> ring {0..3}
<hamo_find_black> ofan: ^^^
<imadper> ofan: 你丫问得问题真弱, 哪四个... lol
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 滚粗!
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 有什么区别？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 升级gnome3.6直接挂掉 这种情况需要我迁移到systemd？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392852 今天升级了gnome3.6 然后进入x不能 请问这种情况需要我迁移到systemd？？？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2012-11-12 11:15
<ofan> imadper: 我问具体的，没问编号
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那就是:  hamo_find_black 蛤蟆, 你丫回答的真弱!
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 其实主要是用来做权限控制，页表那里有一个字段，记录了当前页的权限，如果你处于该页所在权限及小于他的，就可以访问
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 那不是内存管理的事么，跟cpu有毛关系
<imadper> ofan: ..... 进程好不好...
<hamo_find_black> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 进程运行在ring 0里面,他就是内核态的程序, 就可以访问更多的页面.
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 如果不关CPU，那哪里来的缺页保护啊
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 那是内存管理，我问不同级别cpu行为有啥不同
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 有些指令只能在ring0下执行
<hamo_find_black> ofan: CPU会触发保护错误
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不就是以前的 init0-6
<ofan> 我知道
<ofan> 4个级别的怎么分
<hamo_find_black> ofan: CPU有一个寄存器，记录了当前CPU所处在的 ring级别
<imadper> ofan: 这得去看 i386系统编程指南了, intel的那本
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 分kernel和user mode的我知道
<ofan> 4级的是把指令分4类？
<UbuntuTalk> [AllenTsau] 這裏有沒有人用hootsuite啊，這幾天被他的reminder mail轟炸了，到現在都已經好幾百封郵件了
<UbuntuTalk> [AllenTsau] 而且每封郵件都攜帶大量用戶的名字及具體郵件地址
<ganggang>  kk,是的
<aMac> nose
<jyfl987> ofan: 没你有钱 你直接肉身翻墙
<hamo_find_black> +65535
<imadper> 我再+1会不会溢出?
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是我的钱，以后都要还的
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> test
<kk> AK_47, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<aMac> ofan: 出来混的，总是要还的
<jusss> 坑爹呀，突然发现邮件附件发不出去了
<jusss> 这是啥问题
<jusss> 是客户端的问题，还是服务器的问题
<jusss> 抑或是isp的问题
<jusss> 他妹的
<abine1> 服务端的问题
<hamo_find_black> RPWT
<jusss> 你邮件附件也发不出去了？
<abine1> 切饭可啦
<jusss> hamo_find_black: find black. 啥意思
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 找黑
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 帅胡让我改的
<jusss> hamo_find_black: ...
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 为啥
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 我哪知道 。。。
<hamo_find_black> jusss:  帅胡那么gaoji的人
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 我邮件附件发不出去了
<jusss> k
<hamo_find_black> jusss: RPTW...
<hamo_find_black> jusss: RPWT
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 这是啥
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 人品问题...lol
<jusss> hamo_find_black: ....
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 壕, 求赠送! http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A10-055-5VX.htm?neg_sp=NewProducts-_-A10-055-5VX-_-product
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Sennheiser 森海塞尔 RS220 专业发烧级头戴式数字无线Hi-Fi耳机 采用HD650发声单元 RS系列旗舰 - 新蛋中国
<hamo_find_black> imadper: 找蛋蛋壕去
<jusss> hi-fi....
<jusss> 为毛不是hi-end ?
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 你一个月的薪水都可以买四个了!!! 快点儿去买四个, 你, 我, adam, bluezd 一人一个!
<hamo_find_black> imadper: 你一个月的薪水才够买4个...蛋蛋壕绝对够，找他去
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 我一个月的薪水, 连个单元都买不起.
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> profile.
<jyfl987> ofan: 钱可以还 血债怎么还？
<jyfl987> imadper: 你可以去工地 一个月造许多单元
 * MeaCulpa git 咋升级了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 支持 push over xmpp了？
<roylez> jyfl987: 底层好就是好啊，上面淫荡的功能随便做
<iGoogle> jyfl987: over xmpp? 那是很上层的了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道
<iGoogle> 哪有这样over的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但做的很痛苦
<iGoogle> 酷胖。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 阿姨
<iGoogle> 。。肥酷胖
<jyfl987> roylez: 跟我关系不大
 * MeaCulpa 时尚芭莎
 * MeaCulpa 好久没看新闻组了，好慢...
<sjd_zeus> 新版goagent需要重新上传appid呀
<jyfl987> 买个vps有那么贵么
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么意思
<jyfl987> ofan: 黑皮时候欠下的血债
<ofan> jyfl987: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: goagent那种级别，只要买个shared hosting + ssh即可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过 goagent快
<jyfl987> ofan: 到时候让锄刀来告诉你
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一天到晚靠外面咨询 结果为翻墙陶点钱却不舍得 买个配件什么的却没意见
<jyfl987> s/咨询/资讯/
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道你在说什么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: goagent的确快，但是我没用
<ofan> jyfl987: 不明觉厉
<jyfl987> ofan: 哼哼
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 ofan 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你用什么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己网站的ssh，ofan 的vpn, 公司的vpn
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我自己网站买了ip的
 * MeaCulpa cn.bbs.comp.linux 上怎么都是骂支那人的，这新闻组哪里同步来的...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦？ 链接看看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 新闻组哪里来链接
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 估计是粪青发的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 似乎中文bbs这个newsgrp是水木同步来的
<ofan> mr
<iGoogle> 提醒我了。浏览器还没添加订阅
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦 水木的，不看
<ofan> 垃圾bbs
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，似乎很laji
<MeaCulpa> 新闻组国内是基本死了
<MeaCulpa> 国外估计也差不多了，貌似M$一直是新闻组的推手
 * adam8157 新闻组也该寿终正寝了吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 邮件列表比较好？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我倾向邮件列表
<Laiiscool> 哈咯，我想问个问题，在UBUNTU下那些WIN系统的硬盘会显示新加卷，怎么改名字啊？终端能不能用CD命令切换进去啊？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新闻组一开始就是分布式设计，适合墙内读
<ofan> Laiiscool: 可以cd
<Laiiscool> 那怎么CD进去，都是中文名字。可以改名么
<ofan> Laiiscool: 打中文
<ofan> Laiiscool: ls后复制，cd 粘贴
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 小白给wubi跪了，win7里D盘变G盘，100M隐藏分区I盘变D盘… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392863 之前wubi还好好的，今天进了一次，结果一回到windows 7就抽了 我原来在D盘里装的软件，现在还能用快捷方式打开，在快捷方式对应D盘的地方也跟着变成了G盘 而且设定好在D …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo_find_black momo palomino|working 
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 黑毛_求_黑
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 拜主席...
 * hamo_find_black 我决定创立拜蛋蛋教之后的第二个宗教：拜主（基）（尾）席教！
 * hamo_find_black 额...不跟你们玩了。。。
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 建个基友教
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 教不能建太多
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 一个就够了
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 恩，就拜蛋蛋神教了...
 * hamo_find_black 蛋蛋神教，一统江湖！
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧～
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥把蛤蟆踢了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你没看到的原因
 * hamo_find_black ...
 * hamo_find_black 不玩了，口顶去
<bluezd> adam8157: 晚上找妹子去？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆抠腚有瘾了
<imadper> adam8157: 找妹子?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我姐...
<imadper> adam8157: 健腹轮效果号码?
<adam8157> bluezd: 靠
<adam8157> imadper: 最好的
<imadper> adam8157: ok!
<roylez> imadper: 毫无效果
<imadper> roylez: ... 你跟adam说的差太多了吧...
<roylez> imadper: 拿到的第一天就可以做20个，一周后就可以40个毫无压力，然后就放弃了
<imadper> roylez: 呃... 我问问 adam的感受... adam8157 <<<
<adam8157> imadper: 最好的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.
<ofan> 貌似涛涛又要连任主席？
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 不可能吧
 * hamo_find_black 涛哥要是连任了，我再也不相信爱情了...
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 那是谁
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 反正不是我
 * jusss 100人呀
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 这么快就找到妹纸啦？
 * jusss 100人整，留个记号，哇咔咔
 * hamo_find_black 拜蛋蛋！
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 涛哥能连任没
<jusss> ...
 * stifler_real 来了
<fa1c0n> 没有
<jusss> ofan: 你又不睡了？
<fa1c0n> jusss: 不是小席上任了？
<jusss> fa1c0n: 不知道
<jusss> 再称赞下度娘的输入法真的很强大
<sjd_zeus> 强大？
<sjd_zeus> 没感觉出来
<fa1c0n> sjd_zeus: 强大的可以免费送女朋友？
<sjd_zeus> 送我也不要
<imadper> 度娘的输入法不错的. 买的当年老palm底下做输入法的团队. 叫啥点讯梅花吧.
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 梅花输入法？手机上用的？
<imadper> 恩.
<imadper> 老palm嘛~
<imadper> 那个时代, 点讯基本是最好的输入法了.
<sjd_zeus> 是呀
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀
<sjd_zeus> 上传google的appid老是失败
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<vvcoder> ibus终于正常了
<vvcoder> 我日
<vvcoder> ibus-pinyin
<vvcoder> 你大爷的
<imadper> 撒娇帝_宙斯 sjd_zeus
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 看来你狠会撒娇嘛~
<ofan> vps的cdn一直被gfw搞
<sjd_zeus> 我艹
<sjd_zeus> ibus我都卸载了
<sjd_zeus> 喜欢fcitx
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 你到底是杀鸡的, 还是撒娇帝呀?
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 我是你大爷的
<imadper> .....
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 那你是 hamo_NDY了?
<sjd_zeus> 这里人气不够呀
<sjd_zeus> 我看#ubuntu很热闹呀
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助大牛答疑！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392867 我在ubuntu中安装了virtualbox完成后，在其中新建虚拟机准备安装windows，但是新建虚拟机时，报错没有新建成功，重启系统，输入登录密码后，只显示那个红色的桌面，但是桌面上空空的，什么也没有，这是什 …
<sjd_zeus> 安装virtualbox需要装kn-devel吧
<jyfl987> 蛤魔_虐待鱼
 * cherrot latex缩进为什么出问题了呢…… :(
<roylez> cherrot: 人品
<roylez> cherrot: 企鹅员工还想用latex？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你喝啤酒还是白酒
<cherrot> roylez: 就因为翻了一页。。然后就全部多缩进了一块……
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 基本都不喝，偶尔啤酒
<cherrot> roylez: ...  企鹅毁了你的青春么……
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 红酒喝的稍多，啤酒一般就那小青岛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 私酿会么
<roylez> cherrot: 断了我的财路
<cherrot> roylez: 啥子财路？
<cherrot> roylez: dooloo让我的chrome崩溃了
<roylez> cherrot: 麻花抢了我的位子
<sjd_zeus> latex有没有可见即可得的gui界面呢
 * adam8157 nnnd, 公司的smtp是匿名的, 我忘了bcc自己
<roylez> cherrot: chrome弱爆
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 有
<cherrot> roylez: ...
<cherrot> roylez: 弱爆席
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: latex editor
<roylez> cherrot: 蛤蟆不在，否则可以替你看看...
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 自己google下
<sjd_zeus> vvcoder 谢谢
<cherrot> roylez: 或许是acfun让我崩溃了……
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 既然你要wysiwyg，你干嘛不直接用office类似的
<sjd_zeus> vvcoder 不想去搞那么多命令行了，年纪大了，
<roylez> cherrot: 总之chrome弱爆
<cherrot> roylez: 我都从dev版降级到beta了  还是崩溃  chrome弱爆
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: latex这些就是让你专心于内容
<imadper> adam8157: 又发现一个能看一眼的妹子.
<imadper> bluezd: ^^^
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<bluezd> imadper: 哥，人家孩子都有了
<cherrot> imadper: 哪呢？！
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 那直接office吧，比如ms office, Oo。,wps
<imadper> bluezd: 哦. 今天天气不错呀~
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 如果是学术出版要latex，那试试texmacs
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 可以完美导出latex
<adam8157> bluezd: 哪个?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 另外，lyx也不错
<bluezd> adam8157: 抬头就能看见
<sjd_zeus> 哦，这么多呀
<imadper> adam8157: bluezd 果然是啥都知道.
<sjd_zeus> 我还是学习下latex好了
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁啊这是
 * cherrot 钻石恒久远，一颗毁三观
<imadper> cherrot: 你妹子找你要钻石了?
<cherrot> imadper: 木有  咋可能
<bluezd> bluezd: 我也不知道
 * imadper 我发现, 我每次看到一个妹子, bluezd 总能很清楚的了解全部.!
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦, 那个大姐啊, 好久没见她了
<adam8157> bluezd: imadper 果然是有娃的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, bluezd一说, 我就相信了. 毕竟他是这方面的专家, 很权威.
<cherrot> imadper: 每一个公司都会潜伏着一个对全公司妹纸了如指掌的闷骚
<ofan> latex排版才累
<bluezd> adam8157: 对啊，他们在讨论孩子的问题
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<imadper> cyang 也有孩子了?
<imadper> bluezd: ^^^
<adam8157> imadper: 是啊
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 看不出来.
<adam8157> imadper: 男人能看出啥!
<imadper> adam8157: 那你怎么看出来的?
<adam8157> imadper: 我知道
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji.
<bluezd> imadper: 去年生 baby 的时候发邮件了，所以就都知道
<imadper> O.
<imadper> adam8157: 你们组来了个cve.
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<imadper> adam8157: 就是我之前去机房搞的那个
<imadper> adam8157: z-stream要backport.
<imadper> adam8157: 需要机器的话跟我说一下, 唯一的机器在我这里.
<adam8157> imadper: 你直接搞定就好
<imadper> adam8157: 不了, 轮不倒修复好, 我就要走了.
<adam8157> imadper: huh? 去哪
<sjd_zeus> vvcoder: LaTeX Editor is designed to work on Windows® 95/98/Me/NT4/2000/XP/2003/Vista operating systems. LEd's capabilities vary according to the operating system used, e.g., Visual Styles from Windows® XP. It, however, works with almost all functionality also on Windows® 95.
<imadper> adam8157: 回学校. 期末了.
<sjd_zeus> LaTeX Editor 没Linux下的版本
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果某天没牙膏供应了 你怎么办
<MeaCulpa> vim
<jyfl987> emacs?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 盐水
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你确定可以？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 牙签
<jyfl987> 我是嚼茶叶的 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛巾
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛巾撑开口腔睡觉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 然后呢？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其实不刷牙也挺好，Komodo
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 据说有人和狗对咬，吧狗咬死
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 盐，水，牙签，牙线，很多方法
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个很正常 狗也有不行的 人也有很猛的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 呕吐物也可以，不过口腔粘膜顶不住人类胃部以下的消化液
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 用盐水素口？
<MeaCulpa> 盐直接擦吧
<jyfl987> 额 那早上就咸死了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会，有不是吃下去，擦完漱口
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 吃等量的盐和牙膏，一定是吃牙膏的先死
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] nonono
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 未必 我觉得是吃盐的先死
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 牙膏没事的 就当是洗胃
<MeaCulpa> 不是据说有的牙膏毒性不小么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说你担心这个做啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有没有水给你刷牙才是关键...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我感觉有一天会没牙膏供应 所以先研究下用什么替代
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我家那边水没问题
<imadper> jyfl987: 槟郎可以的.
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪的想法...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过在帝都确实
<jyfl987> imadper: 好想法
<MeaCulpa> 牙膏本来就不是必须品
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但没有你会难受
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道中国人现在每天刷牙的比例有多少，我估计不超过60%
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不会吧 刷牙的很多啊 只是刷两遍的少
<sjd_zeus> 我艹，三天不刷牙你试试
<jyfl987> 我就是一遍用户
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 是啊 一个月下来 你老婆就郁闷了
<jyfl987> XwinX: hmm
<sjd_zeus> 是一个月下来，你就郁闷了
<cherrot> roylez: 擦 明白了…… 原来是双面文档的自动缩进……
<cherrot> jyfl987: 我也是一遍用户 :D
<jyfl987> cherrot: 那你妹子受得了？
<jyfl987> 我得改改习惯 晚上刷个牙人会觉得清爽点
<imadper> 我也是一遍用户.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我小时候去乡下玩，没见过刷牙的，他们早饭就吃韭菜稀饭了，没觉得刷牙有用...
<cherrot> jyfl987: 我只在晚上刷……  现在才开始早上刷 :D
<cherrot> jyfl987: 毕竟上班了……  得跟人说话。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我没见过不刷的 我们那山里的猎户都刷 而且还是两遍的那种 反而是我不行了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 果然习惯好
<cherrot> roylez: 文献管理软件你用什么 zotero么？
<roylez> cherrot: trash bin
<jeepkid_> ..
<jeepkid_> 还有webchat...
<cherrot> roylez: what..?
<roylez> cherrot: 你懂的
<cherrot> roylez: ... 毛
<cherrot> roylez: 主席明示
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买了个 nexus 7的蓝牙键盘
<roylez> cherrot: 明摆着不会去看第二遍的东西，那就去死吧
<cherrot> roylez: 也是。。。 好多网页被我放到收藏夹里，下次遇到相同问题还是先去google..... paper就更别说了……
 * MeaCulpa 边上的在装Ubuntu
 * MeaCulpa 边上的在装Ubuntu, 居然是为了OpenStack
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 那为啥是ubuntu ...
<roylez> cherrot: kindle上我买了一本叫做 simplify 的书，只有46页，2.99刀，你可以看看
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 不知道，他们说OpenStack弄在CentOS/SUSE之类上不方便
<MeaCulpa> 难道Ubuntu现在也Lay Enterprise Shit了？
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] Shit
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多少钱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 100不到
<jyfl987> adam8157: 马上上照片给你看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你在家用啥电脑?
<jyfl987> adam8157: i7
<adam8157> jyfl987: 台式机?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有时候也用ac100
<cherrot> roylez: 7条原则 46页  好看么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ac100只有10寸 不小么...
<imadper> $2.99 太贵了.
 * MeaCulpa Ubuntu现在安装要从网上下包的？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 自己选.
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 不用 断网就行
<cherrot> roylez: 没钱 没kindle :( :( 就给看4页……
<jyfl987> http://photo.weibo.com//wbphotos/large/photo_id/3511548096113053?refer=weibofeed   adam8157
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<MeaCulpa> 哦，好2
<jyfl987> adam8157: ac100是全尺寸的键盘啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要那么大笔记本干嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说屏幕
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这不是跟你咨询么
<qjy> 为什么我最近收不ubuntu中文论坛的帖子的最新回复？163邮箱的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: ac100你买不到了 所以不要考虑了 最好是买个nexus 10 然后配个键盘 或者你土豪 可以买个ipad + 那个专用的可以卡住的键盘 相当于一个 10寸版本的mba
<jyfl987> adam8157: 10寸真的够 我不怎么看电影的
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/617241.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【联想（ThinkPad）X1（1293-A98）】ThinkPad X1（1293-A98）13英寸笔记本电脑（i3-2350M 2G 500G 蓝牙 指纹 WIN7）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有微博 打不开
<imadper> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dys8tn1zpuj.jpg   这个能直接打开.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的手比较小 这个不适合手大的人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是10寸就肯定没问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我建议还是买nexus 10 在苹果上开发就2了 连文件系统访问都要越狱
<mengfei> 等平板再降价，四核降到1000块，而且都是双系统，用android+arm版ubuntu,arch之类的
<jyfl987> 1k的好多啊
<imadper> 关键是, arch, 你用啥wm来进行操作?
<imadper> 不适合平板的.
<mengfei> 接键盘用啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买不？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没需求, 我先买了nexus 4再说
<imadper> mengfei: 直接买个小笔电好了..
<mengfei> 平时带在路上用android，到了固定地点接上键盘鼠标用
<imadper> mengfei: ....
<mengfei> ubuntu提出的android，ubuntu一体的那个概念不错
 * ofan nexus 7 用户
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么想到买nexus 4了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你既然能买nexus 4 那就肯定能买nexus 10 什么时候给我代购两台 我爸爸上周来 给我点名要pad 我买不起 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备淘宝买的 =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你好坑爹
<BluebirdShao> 哪位仁兄是用 fvwm 的？我想将所有窗口最小化，配置如何写呢？
<jyfl987> BluebirdShao: 问 ee
<roylez> BluebirdShao: 问神 iGoogle
<BluebirdShao> iGoogle: 在 fvwm 中，我想一次性将所有窗口最小化，配置如何写呀
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.0.142.7zNUhs&id=17725887066&
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【预售】多退少补 Google/谷歌 Nexus 4 LG Nexus 4 E960 四太子-淘宝网
<jyfl987> adam8157: 价格都没定呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 贵不到哪里去
<huntxu> adam8157: 入吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 同入?
<roylez> adam8157: nokia完爆四太子
<huntxu> adam8157: 二兒子好好的
 * adam8157 现在不能随时收邮件太耽误事儿了
<huntxu> roylez: 你攻擊他買日貨，還靠譜點
<roylez> huntxu: 买日货要支持啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 自帶gmail應用，響鈴提醒哦親
<roylez> huntxu: 我超喜欢日货的
<adam8157> huntxu: 换吧, 该淘汰了
<huntxu> roylez: 用nokia完暴來攻擊就不靠譜了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最关键是打破了我之前的原则 我说以后不买1k5以上的手机 除非电池有重大突破
<roylez> huntxu: 四太子砸不死人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然 宪法都可以改  原则也是可以的 只是最近我要交房租 诶
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我公积金取出来就买
<huntxu> roylez: 啊當沒你帥，不需要防狼
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 我終于知道為什麽你買nokia了
<adam8157> huntxu: 事实是主观不想防狼
<roylez> huntxu: 狼上了蛋蛋是给他福利
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你才是高帅富啊 想买就买 端得是潇洒
<roylez> jyfl987: 上个月信用卡还了人民币44
<huntxu> 壕都用現金吧，信用卡才44
<roylez> huntxu: 就没买过食物之外的东西
<huntxu> roylez: #吃貨
<roylez> huntxu: 哥的恩格尔系数，你给算算？
<FrankLv> rxvt-unicode-ml 终端有啥字体推荐不？ 默认package好像要打patch mono字体的中文显示有点问题
<jyfl987> roylez: 你还是回去种田吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 后悔入错行啊，种田不愁吃不愁房
<jyfl987> roylez: 还不愁媳妇 可以给留守妇女 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，对象不刷牙
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ]
<ofan> 「蓝脸的道尔敦～草泥马啊～红脸的关公爆菊花～黄脸的典韦～白脸的曹操～黑脸的张飞干他丫啊～啊啊～啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊～～～」
<ofan> hamo不在
<ofan> ？
<jyfl987> ofan: 红脸滴张飞
<ofan> jyfl987: 红脸的关公。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这人不懂幽默
<ofan> jyfl987: 。。。懂了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我把你那段放到饭否去
<ofan> jyfl987: 好邪恶
<ofan> jyfl987: 用twitter，用啥饭否
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 4点有会
<MeaCulpa> 现在|算了
<roylez> 算了
<jyfl987> ofan: twitter上装比的人多 我不喜欢
<ofan> jyfl987: b了就是
<ofan> jyfl987: 来fo我，我不装逼
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Twitter上说中文的f青太多
<jyfl987> ofan: 总体感觉不行 我总不能为了你一个人上twitter吧 再说你也够装的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 其实那还好，那种不说政治的话唠才烦
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦 我哪里装了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还装
<jyfl987> ofan: 其实聊政治我喜欢 但是大多数人只是为了反对而反对 讲不出什么大道理 我最烦这种
<MeaCulpa> Twitter很久不登陆网页，登了就叫我reset passwd, 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +1
<ofan> jyfl987: 不关注就行了
<jyfl987> 跟墙内差不多 只不过是方向刚好翻转过来而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: GFW过滤了人，Twitter上留下的都这种人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我如果翻墙出去聊 是希望认真的聊一聊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以我们那个聊天室里 毛派都有 都没关系
<maplebeats> cherrot: 在不
<cherrot> maplebeats: 在 :)
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就没人关注 所以我干脆不上
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.chinainperspective.com/ArtShow.aspx?AID=9039 我是喜欢这种。
<onlylove> 明天晚上在帝都的谁打算去LUG的活动
<jyfl987> 呵呵 刚好有个书是讲 红太阳是怎么升起的 和你这本对应
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 帝都的 lug ，是不是很多外国人？
<onlylove> 不知道，之前没去过
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嘛，政治上，我比较喜欢第三条路线嘛，不偏激。
<jyfl987> 不敢去 上次帝都那个lug活动 在一个像俄罗斯酒吧的地下举办 搞得跟同志聚会一样
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这么恐怖的聚会？
<jyfl987> 我怕这次去了 菊花不保
<onlylove> 在加州开源咖啡
<onlylove> 别说的那么恐怖
<jyfl987> 再说 也没什么好聊的
<onlylove> 也是……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 帝都的 lug 里，外国人真的很多，而且也没有 googlegroup 的邮件列表，所以不太熟。
<jyfl987> 有兴趣的人 自然会自己结成一伙伙的
<jyfl987> 那个也许每周都有活动
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 国内的 lug 的话，还是上海的那个 shlug 最活跃。
<onlylove> 不是吧……人说每月第二个周二
<jyfl987> 要我说 应该把所有搞技术的 都弄一块去 搞各种展览
<jyfl987> 这样才有助于互相发现有趣的东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<jyfl987> 光是lug 是在没什么可讲的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当展品？
<jyfl987> 比如 有人去展示3d打印 你肯定也有兴趣
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道自己有没有模特的资质啊。
<jyfl987> 还有别的人去演示怎么黑公交卡 你肯定也有兴趣
<jyfl987> 主要是要促进不同领域的发现 单就linux 还不如在家里网聊就好了
<ofan> 活跃没什么用，天天吹牛装逼也一样烂
<jyfl987> 另外的一些搞竞赛的也有意思点
<jyfl987> 领域多 容易形成常态
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，喝咖啡去？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你又来了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 滚蛋，没工夫搭理你
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哈哈
<onlylove> 想去当当买书居然缺货……
<oinil> 求ibus 1.4 按键图
<onlylove> ibus好慢啊……
<oinil> 韵母完全错乱了
<yh1> :
<ofan> \rs: 知道latex里unique exists符号怎么写么？
<yh> ay
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 遇到个我的同学来面试的...曾经是18摸的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 俄罗斯酒吧，有毛妹子么
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求教一个在fbterm 界面 的英文字母 /体的 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392879 每个字母只显示半边 ， 然后什么字体都换过了，等宽 ` 以及各种英文字体 但是还是显示像 这个样子，根本就没法看。。 附 fbdump 截图 一张 统计信息: 发表于 由 blambin — 2012 …
<iGoogle> 18m的，咋都喜欢毛妹子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在呢？
<oinil> 网速像屎一样啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 毛妹好啊
<roylez> oinil: 屎坑子里面有屎速度
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在，到处面呢，准备出来混
<iGoogle> 主席在朝鲜呆久了，当然喜欢毛妹子。
<iGoogle> 金2
<iGoogle> 3
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 都是那种带个帽子的 你懂的 很像同志
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛妹身材好
<oinil> 毛妹是什么物种？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你应该是说更加原始吧。
<oinil> 求解释
<iGoogle> 他喜欢动物原始本性。 oinil
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> He likes animals original nature
<iGoogle> ǝɹnʇɐu ȷɐuᴉƃᴉɹo sȷɐɯᴉuɐ sǝʞᴉȷ ǝɥ
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> iGoogle: 倒神
<iGoogle> 无聊的蛤蟆
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么把一个变量里的字符都给转义了？ shell里
<iGoogle> s/./\\./g
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] 好丑a
<jyfl987> 狗
<jyfl987> 再说 我是说变量里的
<hamo_coding> imadper: 搞基蛋蛋又PTO了？
<imadper> hamo_coding: 不知道. 可能出去了吧.
<imadper> hamo_coding: 貌似听说他今天有事.
<hamo_coding> bluezd: 搞基蛋的好基友，你知道么？
<hamo_coding> imadper: 搞基去了...
<bluezd> hamo_coding: ......
<bluezd> hamo_coding: imadper 不清楚，难道是面试去了？
<oinil> iGoogle: 那个倒着写的字是怎么搞出来的啊?
<ofan> hamo_coding: 给你的基教普了个主题歌
<imadper> bluezd: 不知道, 没听说过....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 什么意思...没明白
<bluezd> imadper: 他是面别人
<imadper> bluezd: 哦. gaoji...
 * imadper what the fuck!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 单引号不够用么
<ofan> hamo_coding: 「蓝脸的道尔敦～草泥马啊～红脸的关公爆菊花～黄脸的典韦～白脸的曹操～黑脸的张飞干他丫啊～啊啊～啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊～～～」
 * hamo_coding ...
 * hamo_coding no law to see
<cherrot> ofan: !!!
<imadper> ofan: s/他丫/hamo/
<ofan> imadper: 有上下文的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: :) 看到你刷shlug呢
<hamo_coding> imadper: ...
<hamo_coding> imadper: 尼玛
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，就回复了一下
 * bluezd :D
<ganggang> 有用xchat的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] no
<ganggang> 有些房间需要验证，能写个脚本自动化不？
<MeaCulpa> ganggang: xchat有这个功能的
<sjd_zeus> 我用thunderbird呢
<ganggang> MeaCulpa, 在哪里设置呀。xchat 2.8.8
<ganggang> MeaCulpa, 看了下菜单，没有找到相应的设置位置
<MeaCulpa> ganggang: 不知道
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 yuxans 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * yuxans beats up palomino|working with an extra large set of Windows 3.11 floppies
<ofan> 有基清？
<sjd_zeus> 肯定gaoji呀
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 ofan 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 sjd_zeus 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 人人有份儿
<sjd_zeus> 这还用猜呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 草，又搞挂一个Blade
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 你发了...
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 尸体拿出来咱们卖了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 老子刷砖无数
<sjd_zeus> 尸体卖我
<sjd_zeus> 我想买个笔记本，有啥推荐的吗
<sjd_zeus> tp的太贵了，mac不喜欢
<hamo_coding> sjd_zeus: æ°´tp
<imadper> 假tp
<sjd_zeus> 水tp w系列能搞到？
<worm> 我喜欢TP坚固的外壳LOL
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 你也是做大型计算的？
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢tp的散热系统
<sjd_zeus> 怎么折腾都不会热爆
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 通信问题，困扰多年 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392889 同事WIN7上的飞秋，如何通信？？？？ 我用了飞鸽传输，那个根本看不到任何人，用Iptux的话同事无法发送图片和压缩包，ubuntu上应该怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-12 16:29
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 我不是
<hamo_coding> oinil: 不是大型机计算吧？应该叫 “搞大机”
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 扯，我的TP经常100度
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 那用刀片算什么的呢？
<worm> 但是现在还有笔记本电脑是不预装Windows的么？
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 小JJ
<oinil> MeaCulpa: ....
<onlylove_> 很多不预装windows的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 挂了怎么办？扔了？
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，我现在用的是HP的本本，风扇经常呜呜叫
<iGoogle> worm: 水果机器也预装windows?
<imadper> sjd_zeus: hp的高端本挺好的.
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 你们是自己搞的刀片机？还是租用的大型超算中心的机器？
<sjd_zeus> 现在很多本本预装Linux or dos的，便宜很多
<iGoogle> 奇闻
<palomino|working> 很多呢... , worm
<palomino|working> 上回买那台 , worm
<palomino|working> 预装的meego.. , worm
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 自己的
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] duiduidui
<oinil> iGoogle: 快告诉我那个字倒过来是怎么搞的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知道，找老美来插拔插拔
<imadper> oinil: 多数超算都是出自 MeaCulpa 他们公司.
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 厉害啊，多少个刀片？
<iGoogle> palomino|working: nnnd 我选的预装lin的，居然给我预装了w7
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 没几个
<worm> 我只是想要一台完全不用付版权费的机子……
<palomino|working> :o , iGoogle
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 你是哪个公司啊？
<iGoogle> oinil: 脚本插表。
<palomino|working> 骂他们让退钱 , iGoogle
<if_else> parted 给 lvm 分区：
<if_else> mklabel msdos
<if_else> parted -s /dev/VG/vm_disk mklabel msdos mkpart primary 0M 256M
<if_else> parted -s /dev/VG/vm_disk mklabel msdos mkpart primary 257M 10240M
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 不是自己出钱的。。哎。算了
<palomino|working> :D , iGoogle
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 如果要低价处理我要一个
<if_else> 第二句，分区，把第一句分的区给忽略掉了
<ofan> 淘宝上废旧刀片服务器几百块一个
<if_else> 新建的分区，还是 disk 1
<worm> 是用IA64的吗？
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 你是那个公司的啊？
<oinil> iGoogle: 不明白啊，给个链接
<sjd_zeus> shlug怎么看不到自己发的东西呢
<sjd_zeus> 谁去米国，给捎个TP回来呗
<onlylove> 多撸的地址是啥来着……
<onlylove> 要啥TP
<iGoogle> lenovo的tp?
<palomino|working> dooloo.info? , onlylove
<imadper> hp的tp
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<onlylove> palomino|working: 谢谢
<palomino|working> np
<sjd_zeus> lenovo的tp现在太贵了
<sjd_zeus> 配置不咋高，价钱倒挺贵
<onlylove> lenovo的tp不咋样，真的不咋样，不如18M的
<sjd_zeus> 18M现在不是不做本了吗
<hamo_coding> sjd_zeus: 不光本，整个个人电脑都送来弄我了
<oinil> imadper: MeaCulpa是哪个公司的啊？为啥搞的很神秘
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 18摸
<worm> 挑电脑要英特尔+英伟达比较好些吗？
<imadper> oinil: 做超算的又不是很多.... 反正不是sgi
<sjd_zeus> 显卡用nv的还是ati的无所谓吧
<onlylove> 如果不玩游戏建议intel……不要独显
<worm> 但是ATI不能用CUDA...
<hamo_coding> worm: 装linux的话，建议3
<iGoogle> 无所谓，反正都不好。 worm
<hamo_coding> worm: 3i
<sjd_zeus> 3i?
<sjd_zeus> 什么是3i
<iGoogle> 3p
<palomino|working> 3some
<worm> 刚看了下Gentoo的那个……发现配置ATI的好麻烦……
<onlylove> 就是intel的处理器，芯片组加显卡
<oinil> MeaCulpa: IBM?
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 295] @ Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port]
<imadper> 为啥i是intel不是ati呢?  LOL
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 18摸 是什么暗号
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 哦，看来就是IBM啊，哈哈哈哈
<worm> 但是I的显卡能帮助运算吗？我只是想用它来玩BOINC外加编译程序（无聊就把KDE编一次）
<palomino|working> 能opencl吧
<palomino|working> 但性能就别想了。。
<iGoogle> nnnd 640死鱼
<sou_> exit
<onlylove> 笔记本要什么帮助运算
<worm> 人家说编译程序时，屏幕上会出现一大堆垃圾信息；但是编译KDE的时候，屏幕上会出现一大堆“彩色”的垃圾信息
<hubert_> haha
<iGoogle> kde也编译。。
<worm> 做屏保不错~
<palomino|working> 编译一次kde得多久...
<iGoogle> 当贱兔啊
<worm> 在我USB Stick上干的……花了50h+吧……
<iGoogle> 破本可以直接烧掉
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 真有耐心阿！
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: KDE4基本包，据说i7要20min
<worm> 只是希望能把我的USB Stick的写入寿命耗尽~
<palomino|working> :o , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 所有中间文件用内存tmpfs
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: -j17
<palomino|working> j17.....
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: QMake很强劲的
<worm> 我还以为-j呢……
<iGoogle> 。。
 * iGoogle 想不出编译别人的东西，有啥意思。
<worm> 我这里-j秒死……
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: tmpfs大概要$g
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: tmpfs大概要4g
<palomino|working> 哦.. , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 还好 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> Qt程序能发挥CPU力量
<MeaCulpa> 尤其KDE4这样不稀饭gmake的
<palomino|working> lol
<worm> 话说有谁的电脑是可以-j不死机的吗？
<worm> make -j
<CyrusYzGTt> make -j8 潛過
<onlylove> 最多就敢 -j2
 * MeaCulpa -j3
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<iGoogle> 下班。bs下玩编译的。
<palomino|working> 可以-j9
<worm> 那人家搞-j是干啥的？
<palomino|working> 让大家不要忘了参数的重要性用的吧
<MeaCulpa> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也是 -j8 的。
<onlylove> 怎么那么多&
<onlylove> 让这些双核的怎么过
<cherrot> 谁在HTML里用过 <meta property="og:title" />这种东西？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392890 XP和ubuntu双系统，分区如图：-dev-sda - GParted_002.png 那两个1M多点的未分配区域是怎么回事？每次格盘重装ubuntu的时候都无法消灭他们。（XP不动） 统计信息: 发表于 由 charliecheng — 2012-11-12 16:56
<abine1> 买丽台 Quadro FX 580用来渲染视频怎么
<onlylove> 你看下那个卡主要做什么用的，主要是绘图还是渲染
<onlylove> 现在专业卡也分的比较细
<mayli> -j2的默默路过
<MeaCulpa> [赶快去入党！难怪你们没有妹纸！]
<MeaCulpa> http://dooloo.info/p/Q9p
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 赶快去入党！难怪你们没有妹纸！
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sed终于让我抓狂了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: roylez Dooloo生成的网页不错
<onlylove> 这网站居然用的nginx，我以为是apache
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: sed才让你抓狂？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在阿猫阿狗都nginx
<abine1> 用来处理视频的
<abine1> 加速渲染
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 怎么讲？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: shit 在shell里用 居然需要stdin 但是手动执行一点问题都没有 what the hell
<abine1> 渲染视频特效
<onlylove> 你去丽台网站看看
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 那你是做硬件开发还是软件开发的啊?
<onlylove> 或者打售前电话问下
<abine1> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没听懂
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 我专门刷机器
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿猫阿狗都nginx怎么讲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外面都是nginx啊
<ganggang> 轻量级呗
 * MeaCulpa git真麻烦
<jyfl987> remote: \/var\/lib\/mercurial-server\/repos\/cronjobs
<jyfl987> remote: s/\$BASE/\/var\/lib\/mercurial-server\/repos\/cronjobs\/jobs/g
<jyfl987> remote: ./.hg/hooks-incoming: line 20:  ：找不到命令
<jyfl987> remote: sed: couldn't flush stdout: 断开的管道
<onlylove> 轻量级，我觉得硬件不行才用轻量级
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...è´´paste
<jyfl987> onlylove: 有的人是纯粹喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 和git一样，没理由的喜欢
<onlylove> 我得看看怎么办了，现在听说apache都没人搭理我了
 * MeaCulpa 哎，要不是freefly他们家Launchpad麻烦，偶才懒的Github
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Apache是试验田，贡献Apache是美德。用nginx的很多是不思回报的吸血鬼
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 你居然真关心这个
<sjd_zeus> 有一个很老的unix系统，iso很小的，谁记得
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: minix?
<onlylove> 很老的……大概我不知道了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 关心啥？
<sjd_zeus> 有300m以内的linux or unix吗
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 党妹那个啊
<onlylove> 这个有
<oinil> sjd_zeus: puppy?
<sjd_zeus> 之前见过，但是忘记叫什么名字了
<onlylove> tinycore大概不到300
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 我这不是，在看那个dooloo parser么
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: http://dooloo.info/p/Q9H
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 嘟噜 | dooloo 有代码高亮不？？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 以后和你们一起进步...
<onlylove> ……
<MeaCulpa> 不用开浏览器看dooloo还是很安逸的
<onlylove> 求进步
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 你们要是出了rss/atom feed再好好搞
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: quote HTML是个麻烦问题
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我草了sed 's///g' 这种语句居然会卡住
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 是啊...不过我觉得rss已然死了
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 我们准备出移动版直接
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我估计是你shell的问题
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: ...没意思，一定要保持对cURL的先进性！
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: curl...
 * hamo_coding 多撸这么gaoji的站怎么能不出移动版...
<jyfl987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/154214   MeaCulpa 你看下 21行删除就没事 不删除就一直卡着  wtf啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 每个 |后面都有 \ 的 打印出来吃掉了而已
<sjd_zeus> 请问opensuse定制的网站是什么来着
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: http://dooloo.info/p/Q9H
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 我这里看，代码怎么挤到一起了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不给我看看？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 临近下班，不看
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 忙着多撸呢
<vvcoder> sjd_zeus: 不知道，我没用过，我都是emacs写，或者vim，现在感觉texstudio很不错，感觉很好。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 我html不太懂，应该还有很多需要escape的
<imtxc> imadper: 你会数据库不。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要不看 我今天下午就白忙了
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 额...基席改了行间距...
 * hamo_coding 笨席！
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 我这次是``` bash
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 跟你是什么语言没关系，他就是简单的把行间距都改小了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 擦...
<imadper> imtxc: 会一点点理论...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 不过效果还不错，curl下来信息颇全
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 这么gaoji...都用开curl了...
<jyfl987> 算了 大不了改成直接写路径
<jyfl987> nnd
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 那是，开浏览器撸多累
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 嗯，只要多撸就行...
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 不支持订阅么
<hamo_coding> jyfl987: 还没这么gaoji的功能
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 哥连reddit都走rss
<hamo_coding> jyfl987: 弱爆...一直认为RSS这种东西已经死了
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 你刚才还是gaoji
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 看来你要发财了 公司上市给我点股份吧
<hamo_coding> jyfl987: 那是“搞基”，又不是“高级”
<cherrot> jyfl987: gaoji 弱爆
<jyfl987> 我从你身上看到了乔帮主的影子
 * hamo_coding ...
<cherrot> lol
<vvcoder> hamo_coding: 放屁，rss我还用的得心应手
<hamo_coding> vvcoder: 当然有用的习惯的啦...问题是，总体上看
<hamo_coding> vvcoder: 你看google对 google reader的投入就看的出来
<vvcoder> hamo_coding: 恩，rss还是很不错
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: hmm 一定是我的使用姿势有问题
<vvcoder> hamo_coding: 我很多咨询和阅读都来自rss
<vvcoder> hamo_coding: 节约很多精力
 * hamo_coding 长姿势了...
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，你那个改动是curl提交的啊？真gaoji
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 不是啊...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 没那么gaoji好不好，我不懂html阿2
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: curl提交，要是可以的话。。。你们要被水死
<hamo_coding> ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 我可以把我本地所有图片自动imm.io了再提交过来
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 几十G美女吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 要不你们开放form提交...
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
 * hamo_coding 我们是正常撸...不能变成美女撸
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 哪天有空可以研究下你们那Form好搞不
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 好搞啊...改了我们服务器端的代码就可以啦...lol
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: ...还要login...可以搞coockie
<MeaCulpa> s/coockie/cookie
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 太gaoji了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_coding: 貌似不好搞...不想搞了，人家都搞12306...
<hamo_coding> MeaCulpa: 同意搞12306...虽然我回家不用买火车票...
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 下班
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 代理上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392898 我有个远程服务器 Remote 然后想通过他来进行代理上网 本机Local 浏览器已经设置转发请求到本地的7070端口 然后本地 Code:  ssh -qTfnN -D 7070 $Remote 想问下 远程服务器要怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2012-11-12 17:37
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imm.io/Llv5
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y imm.io - No name 5.jpg
 * bluezd 据调查，中国40岁以上的官员中超过80%与原配常年没有性生活。他们又不准备离婚。老百姓亲切的把这种现象称作：一不做，二不休。
<jyfl987> bluezd: 都有二奶 三奶了？
<vvcoder> ml是什么感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是 AV看多了。 擼過頭了
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 这是一个正常的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ .. 好吧，我說的是我自己，除了沒有老婆。。
<vvcoder> ml过的，麻烦分享下
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 没老婆怎么ml？
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 一个人都可以？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: shit 那个貌似是bug   我的sed版本正是那个 4.2.1
<dcatx> kao
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 用手， 用肉靈芝
 * dcatx slap vvcoder
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 这不是ml啊
<dcatx> 刚上来就这么大尺度
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 好吧， 跟物品ml也是ml
<vvcoder> dcatx: 什么刚上来
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说真人
<dcatx> 我刚上来就看到你这么重口
<dcatx> 哈哈
<vvcoder> dcatx: ？我上来很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 那性愛人偶呢
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 那个不算
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是真人
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 好吧。。 克隆人呢， 或者帶有人類基因的ml物品呢
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 好吧。。 克隆人呢， 或者帶有人類基因的ml物品呢
<vvcoder> CyrusYzGTt: ibus-pinyin怎么重启就不正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> vvcoder§ 找 上游。。
 * hamo_coding 如何制造带有人类基因的ML物品呢？
<vvcoder> 我日
<vvcoder> 麻痹的
<vvcoder> 刚才还好好的
<vvcoder> 我日
<vvcoder> 老子啥都没搞，就是重启了下
 * hamo_coding 一定是搞机了...
 * CyrusYzGTt 用人血浸泡七七四十九天，
 * CyrusYzGTt 然後找處女的潮液浸泡七七四十九天
 * CyrusYzGTt 最後晾乾，消毒，
<oinil> 大家在讨论什么啊....
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_coding§ 已經回答你的問題了
 * hamo_coding ...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_coding§ 這裏用到了分子的滲透作用，
<hamo_coding> CyrusYzGTt: 渗透了“基”因么？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_coding§ 是MM的基因
<vvcoder> 我日
<vvcoder> ibus非要在gvim里面用一下才能正常输入
<vvcoder> 这是什么情况
<worm> Ubuntu能装rpm包吗？
<vvcoder> 难道要用kde-gtk-config来拯救gtk程序了么
<palomino|working> 能吧
<palomino|working> 装个rpm
<worm> 啊……可恶的Fuji Xerox居然只提供了RPM包……怎么装？apt-get install rpm?
 * dwjie .....................
<vvcoder> 掏出你的手枪,对着xerox开枪
<vvcoder> ml是什么感觉
<vvcoder> 求分享
<palomino|working> 或者装个alien转成deb... , worm
<worm> 那个……好吧……
<vvcoder> 这里都是处男么
<worm> vvcoder: 我还是～未成年……顺便求不off-topic
<vvcoder> worm: off-topic是什么意思
<worm> 跑题
<vvcoder> 我只是很好奇
<onlylove> 我猜是跑题
<vvcoder> 到底这个是什么感觉
<worm> RPM……rpm：RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead!
<worm> rpm：However assuming you know what you are doing...
<vvcoder> rpm转deb
<worm> 什么叫做assuming you know what you are doing...
<vvcoder> 源码编译吧
<worm> 被那个程序鄙视了么……
<vvcoder> 我觉得apt+dpkg系列比pacman弱很多
<vvcoder> 太鸡巴慢了
<vvcoder> worm: 掏出你的手枪,开枪吧
<worm> 但是Fuji Xerox的打印机驱动只提供了rpm版……去死吧……
<vvcoder> worm: 那就没法了,你用rpm系的发行版去吧
<vvcoder> fedora和suse都不错
<worm> 我不想重装……那Gentoo怎么办啊……
<worm> 我这里只有Ubuntu和Gentoo...
<vvcoder> worm: 或者直接解包,然后复制相应文件到相应目录
<palomino|working> 它不是让你 use Alien instead! 么... , worm
<palomino|working> 拿alien转deb好了
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<vvcoder> ml到底是个啥感觉
<vvcoder> 我很好奇
<vvcoder> 要研究下
<roylez_> palomino|working: 打击敌人要像秋风扫落叶一样残酷无情
<vvcoder> 没人感兴趣么
 * palomino|working 扫 roylez_ 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<worm> alien说那个软件包是为i386设计的……不能在这里转……
<worm> 郁闷死了……
<onlylove> 难道你X64的
<worm> 是啊……
<vvcoder> worm: 哈哈哈,射了
<palomino|working> lol , worm
<vvcoder> 正在清理见怕
<vvcoder> 键盘
<worm> 我本来以为x86_64可以使用x86的东西的……
<vvcoder> 和屏幕
<worm> x64有什么不好的么……
<onlylove> 没什么不好的
<palomino|working> 除了内存占用多点之外没什么不好吧
<worm> 2G
<palomino|working> 2g何苦64.....
<worm> 本来是想x86_64可以用x86的东西，而x86不能用x86_64的东西，才装的x86_64...
<worm> fxlinuxprint-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm is for architecture i386 ; the package cannot be built on this system
<abine1> http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/4/161_35004.html
<abine1> kk呢
<abine1> 死到哪里去了
<onlylove> KK休假了
<abine1> 发网址也不出来
<abine1> 木有其他Bot了么
<onlylove> 没有吧，kk偶尔不好用而已
<onlylove> 你发个其他的没准就好用了
<worm> 再试下？ http://boinc.berkeley.edu
<kk> worm,啥网址y BOINC
<worm> kk回来了……
<onlylove> 伯克利大学……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • tu ran jiu da bu liao zhong wen le, qiu zhu a!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392905 wo li mian you zi dai de he fcitx, zen me nong chu lai? wo zhi shi jia le yi dian te xiao, zhuang le ge ati xian ka 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-12 18:32
<oinil> 很显然，大家都是这个时间去吃饭？
<shui_chi>  /topic
<sandylaw> 挖墙角里 大家用arch吧 简洁 快速
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 在maillist里你说你在irc问了道运维的题目，题目是啥来着？
<cfy> sandylaw: 比gentoo还快么？
<sandylaw> 比gentoo快
<cfy> sandylaw: 怎么做到的？
<sandylaw> gentoo编译太费电
<sandylaw> 直接pass
<cfy> 然后？
<cfy> sandylaw: 怎么做到比gentoo快的？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 安装高级设置tweak出现错误,该怎么解决.(具体错误见内） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392554 这个设置只能调gnome 统计信息: 发表于 由 berryboy2012 — 2012-11-12 19:36
<sandylaw> 安装系统软件都快 升级也快 你要应说运行速度 就不说里
<cfy> 哦。
<sandylaw> 有玩warzone2100的吗
<sandylaw> 有点像红警 但比红警复杂
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: 好老的游戏了
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: 你还拿来说
<sandylaw> 。。。。。。。。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 搞基席
<sandylaw> 你推荐个更好的游戏
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: 制造人类
<roylez_> hamo: 首页第二条，看我的评论
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: 最好的游戏 玩的人很多
<hamo> roylez_: .
<sandylaw> 啥游戏？
<sandylaw> ？？？
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: sex
<sandylaw> 。。。。。
<sandylaw> 小心精尽而亡
<mugebjgd> sandylaw: 你见过几个因为做爱精尽而亡的？
<hamo> mugebjgd: 金瓶梅
<hamo> roylez_: 你这弱爆了...
<mugebjgd> hamo: 小说 假的
<hamo> mugebjgd: 小说都是来自生活的啦...
<mugebjgd> hamo: 来源于生活 但是搞于生活
<roylez_> hamo: 我闹钟用的TTS licence无效，要不要花3刀买.........
<roylez_> hamo: 凭啥说我弱爆了
<hamo> roylez_: 买吧壕
<roylez_> hamo: 支付宝转账给我50
<hamo> roylez_: 因为在上班，无法看视频啊亲...主要是，你哪看是第2条，然后我看就不是第二条了..我怎么知道你说的哪个...所以我说你弱爆了
<hamo> roylez_: ç©·
<roylez_> hamo: 我记住了，等蛋蛋来报仇
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji蛋今天估计不会来了...咩哈哈
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/612edf3ajw1dys7cfja6sj.jpg
 * hamo -_-!
<ILYG> 大家好啊~
<kk> ILYG, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ILYG> kk: 没过节么？   :)
<kk> ILYG, 噢，我明白了。  ㍬ 
<tryit> http://tech.chinaunix.net/a2012/0221/1314/000001314294.shtml
<ILYG> tryit: VB 是勺子  o(∩_∩)o
<tryit> ILYG, 玩具……
<ILYG> tryit: 我喜欢看成勺子~~  那意思貌似是说用的人也是。。。。。。。。。
<oinil> 勺子是弯的？
<roylez_> hamo: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/23333
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Pipedreams 恋物幻想充气可调整 娃娃？ $13.45»发现频道»什么值得买
<mayli> 队友反映太慢怎么办？
<hamo> roylez_: YY利器啊！
<hamo> mayli: 给他们买主席那个
<roylez_> hamo: 亚马逊看了下，历史低价了 ... -_-
<mayli> hamo: 啥？
<hamo> mayli:  http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/23333  可彻底治愈脑速慢
<oinil> 喜迎18大，买充气娃娃
<hamo> roylez_: =,=
<ILYG> 汗~~
<ILYG> 寂寞成这样了？
<ILYG> 昨天是不是过节了？
<mayli> hamo: 这个跟脑速慢没有啥关系吧
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 本人長期提供LinuxMint、Ubuntu等系統的CD/DVD安裝光碟（只收郵費和工本費） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392916 我有一台DVD-RAM燒錄機，可以燒錄CD/DVD光碟。反正這台燒錄機平時也是閒著，現在我決定把它投入公益用途：向廣大Linux愛好者提供LinuxMint、Ubuntu …
<hamo> mayli: 脑子全速YY，慢慢就变快了
<oinil> 写个程序，随机生成200*200的矩阵，要求2分钟内肉眼找出从小到大排列的自然数顺序。
<oinil> 长期坚持，智商可提高到人均水平。
<ILYG> oinil: 這個不錯
<ILYG> 幫我寫一個唄~
<roylez_> hamo: 没事做了，锻炼去了
<hamo> roylez_: 哥忙屎了...扣腚啊
<ofan> gmail上不了？
<ILYG> ofan: 可以啊
<ILYG> https://gmail.google.com
<twang> ofan: 前几天挂了　不挂代理上不去
<ILYG> 用HTTPS 登陸
<ILYG> ofan: 可以不  回个信~
<ILYG> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcwNTQ0Njk2.html
<kk> ILYG,啥网址y I Just Had Sex—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ILYG> 送给处男们~·   祝早日破处！
<mugebjgd> ofan: 最近干嘛呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 也没过来找我搞基
 * hamo 目击
<mugebjgd> hamo: 一起来搞
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在干
<ofan> ILYG: 能上，但是慢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干到白人妹子了？
<ofan> 估计因为我在下片
<ILYG> 应该是这样的
<ILYG> ofan: 话说 我在下 星际迷航1-10  以前看的不全！！
<ofan> 我在下淫意杀手
<ofan> 银翼杀手 lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 准备入nexus 4么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 装穷
<mayli> 淫意杀手
<ofan> 喔槽gmail真的很慢
<jusss> ofan: 看过魔翼杀没
<ILYG> ofan: 输入法常用字排名 搞的鬼
<ILYG> LOL
<ofan> 刚看完total recall
<ofan> 片子还不错
<jusss> 昨天淫席貌似也看过
<ofan> 里面两个妞都不错
<jusss> ofan: 魔翼杀手1-5讲天使战争的，没看过？
<sjd_zeus> ....
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，都不下班呀你们
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<jusss> ipoookkjjujuhhuuu
<ILYG> kk: 让我来调戏你吧
<kk> ILYG, 来吧，法官，试图调戏我。  ㍬ 
<ILYG> kk: 额，我错了！
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没出去玩？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 话说你起得够早啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没
<imadper> \rs: ping. 你平时到哪里找论文呀?
<AK_47> hi
<\rs> imadper: google
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<imadper> \rs: google scholar?
<ofan> imadper: google scholar
<imadper> ofan: 我要找的不太好找...
<ofan> imadper: 学校没论文检索？
<imadper> ofan: 输入法.
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> ofan: 中文输入法.
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<imadper> cfy: 大师.
<cfy> imadper: 晚上好
<imadper> cfy: 你在外国? 怎么会是晚上?
<cfy> imadper: ..........
<cfy> imadper: 我在墙内
<imadper> cfy: 柏林墙?
<\rs> imadper: 一般都会找到 dl.acm.org 这类站点
<imadper> pen-based computers   这苨玛是啥东西....
<cfy> imadper: 长城
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好. 我去找找看.
<ofan> 话说我还有个acm会员
<ofan> 从来没用过
 * imadper Oh, 没找到..
<ofan> imadper: http://www.mekentosj.com/papers/ 用这个
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Papers : mekentosj.com : Software for Research
<imadper> ofan: gaoji.
<imadper> 这东西要钱的?  ofan
<ofan> imadper: 破解
<imadper> mac + PC.....
<imadper> ofan: 我都没有呀!
<ofan> imadper: 虚拟机
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好.
<ofan> 不过最好的还是在学校，能找arxiv之类的
<imadper> ofan: 不过, 总觉得, 论文里面很难找到中文输入法相关的.
<imadper> ofan: 弄点儿机器学习方面的, 然后可以提高中文录入的命中率.
<tryit> 开源软件的开发文档是不是都散落在相应的mailing list中？
<ofan> 哦 gaoji，不会机器学习
<ofan> tryit: 不是
<imadper> ofan: 你最gaoji
<imadper> tryit: 不是.
<cfy> imadper: gaoji fan
<dwjie> .
<tryit> git中有吗, to ofan imadper
<ofan> cfy: 很久没看到你了，找妹子了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, gaoji fan
<ofan> tryit: manpages
<ofan> tryit: 这不全都是文档
<imadper> ofan: 那个是使用文档.
<tryit> ofan, manpages是使用手册啊，不是开发文档
<imadper> ofan: 他要的是开发文档.
<ofan> 哦
<imadper> ofan: 愿景之类的东西,
<ofan> 开源软件没开发文档
<cfy> ofan: 没。。。
<tryit> 我就说软件的改进过程之类的都散落在mailing list中
<iDracaena> papers不贵啊，买一个其实挺划算的。
<ofan> tryit: 在代码里
<tryit> ofan, ……注释和开发文档是两码事
<ofan> ML里也多是proposal,discussion
<imadper> 改进确实在代码里.
<ofan> tryit: 没那种东西
<imadper> 哦. 在log里.
<ofan> 估计你想要那种图文结合废话连篇的doc结尾的东西，不过没有
<tryit> 其实我想问的是比如软件的某个功能实现的改进过程，比如为什么这么改好等等之类的，是不是真没这种文档记录这些过程？
<imadper> tryit: 很多时候要翻log的吧.
<ofan> tryit: 代码里会说明，如果没有就发邮件问
<imadper> ofan: 哪个pdf engine最快?
<ofan> tryit: 一般每个源文件都有所有作者email
<ofan> imadper: 不了解
<cfy> git lg
<imadper> git log?
<imadper> ofan: 恩. 想移植一个来玩玩.
<cfy> 对
<ofan> imadper: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: git的log挺有趣
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我用主席的lc
<cfy> imadper: lc是啥？
<ofan> imadper: 什么效果
<imadper> ofan: 你最高级. gaoji fan
<ofan> 我用改进的log
<imadper> ofan: 自己去主席的dotfile里面看吧.....
<imadper> ofan: 效果其实不好.
<cfy> imadper: 给链接？
<imadper> ofan: 因为主席在前面画分支的分层了, 然后kernel里面, 上次搜索sarah sharp的一个改动, 一个字母都看不到, 全是分层.
<imadper> cfy: 等.
<ofan> lg = log --graph --all --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative
<cfy> `git lg' is aliased to `log --color --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset' --abbrev-commit --'
<tryit> 有个叫 HACKING 的文件……估计可以从这里下手了
<cfy> @ruanyf 真的觉得，职业会改变人的性格。一路走来，看看我的那些同学：当公务员的，变得世故；当会计师的，变得保守中庸；当律师的，变得重视利益和精于计较；当金融业者，变得躁动和装腔作势；只有当程序员的，还傻乎乎地遗留着一点天真。
<imadper> lc  = log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr)%Creset %Cblue%cn%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 很久以前在这里直播过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 题目是啥？我看看我会不
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 忘了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<ofan> 貌似差不多
<roylez_> hamo: 得痔疮了没？
<imadper> 恩, 差不多.
<roylez_> hamo: 果然
<roylez_> imadper: 谢谢你补刀
<imadper> roylez_: my pleasure.
<imadper> sjd
<cfy> roylez_: 主席也知道补刀？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 早, 娇娇~
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: windows满塞，丫ISSI有个更新强迫我shutdown, cmd.exe里shutdown -a 可以abort
<hamo> ...
<jusss> eexpress: android上的那个opera完全比不上java上的那个opera呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 几个公司的关键应用我一到家就rsync出来干掉
<cfy> jusss: opera mobile
<jusss> cfy: 据说这个很耗流量
<jusss> hamo: 度娘的输入法允许改键盘布局，很好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: rsync能干公司的应用？
<jusss> hamo: 这点比搜狗强多了
<roylez_> jusss: 怎么改？
<jusss> roylez_: skin能改键盘布局
<roylez_> jusss: 改双键么？
<roylez_> jusss: 我现在笔记本快捷键切换 qwerty 和 colemak
<ofan> 看淫意杀手
<jusss> roylez_: 额，我说的是手机输入法，，，
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> adam8157: 想踢个人玩玩
<adam8157> roylez_: 不给
<imadper> 进来的好快...
<onlylove> 大概自动的吧
<darkx>  
<jusss> 又是插件党
<roylez_> jusss: 多简单啊，irssi自带
<ofan> wtf
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 我开了stickychan
<ofan> 自动join
<imadper> ofan: 猜到你有插件了.
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，这个还真不知道，我一直没写过irssi的配置文件。。。
<ofan> imadper: 不是我本地客户端的
<ofan> imadper: 你ctcp我下试试
<jusss> test
<imadper> ofan: 屁都没有.
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<ofan> imadper: lol
<imadper> ofan: ....
<jusss> ...
<ofan> 全屏蔽了
<imadper> ofan: ....
 * imadper 继续踢 ofan 吧...
<ofan> weechat客户端做不到屏蔽
<jusss> 加个过滤器也可以吗
<ofan> 得改代码
<jusss> ，，，
<ofan> znc插件直接搞定
<roylez_> jusss: irssi的安装脚本里面就有 autojoin.pl ，ln 一份到 autorun 就好
<jusss> 直接在接收口那过滤下
<imadper> pdflib是不是比较轻量的?
<ofan> 我在想怎么让我的配置文件完全没密码信息
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，好长时间没用过irssi了，一直andchat
<jusss> 最新beta版的andchat真不错
<roylez_> jusss: 弱爆
<jusss> 就是不能全屏这点有点不爽
<jusss> roylez_: ...andchat是我见过android上最好的客户端了
<jusss> roylez_: 虽然它依然无法比的上java上的jmirc-m
<roylez_> jusss: 渣
<roylez_> jusss: Adjusted speed =  19.11 wpm
<jusss> roylez_: 那你说个更好的
<roylez_> jusss: 我目前的colemak homerow的速度...
<jusss> roylez_: 一点不知道你在说啥....
<tryit> http://www.catonmat.net/download/gnu-coreutils-cheat-sheet.pdf
<roylez_> jusss: 自己搜索 colemak啊
<roylez_> tryit: 这玩意还用cheatsheet的，这辈子Linux都危险了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 可不可能做到中英文混输，而不必切换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392922 类似于这样的一次输完，而不是分成三次 Code: <gui>在线账号</gui> 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2012-11-12 21:32
<tryit> roylez_, google coreutils结果第一项有这就随便翻了一下，表这么激动……
<jusss> roylez_: 你用这种键盘布局？
<roylez_> jusss: 在学。刚刚学完home row的10个
<jusss> 好吧，上次看那个netscape的视频的时候貌似里面有位国外的程序员用的就是一种怪异的键盘，他的键盘竟然是半圆的，
<roylez_> jusss: 人体工学键盘，google的标配
<jusss> roylez_: so你买新键盘了？
<roylez_> jusss: setxkbmap us -variant colemak
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，我还以为你换那种特殊键盘了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在呢？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 在
<imadper> roylez_: 那种键盘... 感觉还不如dvorak呢...
<ofan> 语音输入的笑了
<imadper> ofan: ... 渣渣.
<ofan> 擦
<fa1c0n_> ofan: 语音输入一点也不好！最起码现在是这样！
<ofan> 换键盘布局是徒劳的，打字永远都跟不上思维速度
<roylez_> ofan: qwery容易累
<roylez_> ofan: 我其实qwery只有50wpm
<cherrot> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/99-language-selector-zh.conf", line 11: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<cherrot> 这是什么玩意儿？
<roylez_> cherrot: 几个月前就过了这个了
<cherrot> roylez_, 修复了？
<cherrot> roylez_, 看到lauchpad上有类似bug
<cfy> roylez_: 我dvorak 60
<cfy> ofan: knuth表示打字速度太快了。。。。。思维跟不上。。。
<ofan> cfy: 鄙视knuth?
<cfy> ofan: 他自己说的。。。
<terry> 如何把pts/2的输出，也输出到pts/3上`
<ofan> cfy: 那叫谦虚
<imtxc_> imadper: hi
<ofan> cfy: 你说出来就略显装逼了
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 戳戳 :(
<cfy> ofan: 我只是转述。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 开会
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<roylez_> cfy: 用vim吗？
<cfy> roylez_: emacs
<roylez_> cfy: 渣 ** 2
<imadper> imtxc?
<ofan> 渣**渣
<cfy> roylez_: ** ? ruby?
<imadper> cfy: perl都支持.
<imtxc_> imadper: 没事
<imadper> imtxc....
<ofan> **很蛋疼
<imadper> cfy: ~/vc/mupdf(master ✔) perl -e "print 5 ** 9"
<imadper> 1953125%
<cfy> (expt 5 9) => 1953125
<ofan> cfy: 括号太难看
<imtxc_> imadper: 有啥子在线看电影的网站不 高清点的
<imadper> 在线的没有.... youku, tudou
<cfy> (expt 5 9000) => -139329964642899615
<imtxc_> 。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: elisp sb了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 溢出了.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我这里, elisp输出是: -421238431
<cfy> imadper: 据说perl是double...估计不会。。。
<cfy> (expt 5.0 9000) => 1.0e+INF
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 你妹。。。
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: perl也会溢出. 会直接报告你inf
<imtxc_> imadper: 你估计xda的大佬们什么时候能root了 nook hd
<cfy> imadper: 太大了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<imadper> imtxc_: 春节前后.
<imtxc_> imadper: 那时候 淘宝上会涨价吧
<imadper> imtxc_: .
<cfy> '(expt 5 9000) => (expt 5 9000)
<imtxc_> 我还是不买了，等有rom了再说，先回点血。
<imadper> cfy: '
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<imadper> imtxc_: 你一个土壕, 回毛血.
<cfy> imadper: 还有10min,断网
<imtxc_> imadper: 现在已经没血了
<imadper> cfy: 差点儿被你骗了.
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<imadper> imtxc....
<cherrot> roylez_, 找到方案了 momo
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅
<cherrot> cfy, 嘎嘎～
 * imadper 睡觉.
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • intel d2500 是什么时候的cpu 性能怎样 可以安装ubuntu12、10么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392930 另外驱动容易找不。看中了一台廉价上网本，想买来装ubuntu玩。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slave — 2012-11-12 22:25
<\rs> roylez_: 记得两年前你就用 colemak 了啊
<roylez_> \rs: 那次没成功，现在继续
<\rs> roylez_: vim 怎么用？键都得改
<roylez_> \rs: 不改
<roylez_> \rs: 直接用
<ofan> \rs: haskell有没有直接对String做strip的函数?
<Guest81733> hoho
<\rs> ofan: dropWhile isSpace
<ofan> \rs: 还有结尾的空格
<ofan> \rs: unpack.(dropAround isSpace).pack
<ofan> 比较蛋疼...
<\rs> ofan: dropAround 哪里定义？reverse.dropWhile isSpace.reverse   ...
<ofan> \rs: Data.Text
<ofan> \rs: reverse也是O(n)
<ofan> Data.Text里有strip,不过也要pack,unpack
<adam8157> roylez_: 渣席, total recall 不好看, 打斗片嘛根本就是
<ofan> adam8157: 不错啊
<ofan> adam8157: 推荐sunshine,cargo
<jusss> 还有人没
<ofan> 没
<jusss> 莫人了？
<jusss> ，，.       ，，
<jusss> kk: h
<kk> jusss, 很少。  ㍘ 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ee多大了
<terry> clear
<terry> cls
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] ...
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] cls
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] clera
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] clear
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 这命令？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又复活了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你還炸屍呢
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 2012.12.25快来了，你也要挂了？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 一个月后你挂不挂呀
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有工作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 額，得看是什麼類型的末日
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 沒有，被炒了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你认为是啥leixung
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 啥类型的末日
<jusss> 小屏幕打字真不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哈哈，那就不理你，寡人在看小說，準備看通宵，知道卒死
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哈哈，那就不理你，寡人在看小說，準備看通宵，直到卒死
<jusss> 还是全键盘打字爽
<jusss> 触屏打字就是不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你的android用什麼軟體，找不到可以不用google  play的客戶端，而且比較安全沒有那麼多監控過濾的irc軟體
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 今天刚看完雪帝峰的六界吞噬者
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§  我剛看完女媧跟紫蓮道尊的盤腸大戰
<Keshi> Hi.  I was wondering what the best computer algebra system is for Ubuntu?
<alvin_rxg> XD  『韶关学院大四男生王骁威解决了一个世界性的数学难题，论文被国际数论界的最高学术期刊《数论杂志》(Journalof Num-ber Theory)上SCI收录。据悉，这篇论文曾被国内期刊退稿。而这名学生由于偏科，四级还没过，考研也无望。』
<Keshi> alvin_rxg: Do you speak American?
<alvin_rxg> Keshi: do u speak Martian ?
<Keshi> alvin_rxg: 是。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<jeepki2> a
<Sth4ckn9g> 中文测试..
<jeepki2> $B2f;$(B
<jeepki2> $BR}R}(B
<Sth4ckn9g> admin
<Sth4ckn9g> alias
<Sth4ckn9g> :alias bye say $1
<Sth4ckn9g> :describe #ubuntu-cn 晕倒
<Sth4ckn9g> describe #ubuntu-cn 晕倒
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦 看了下win8的安装要求 至少2G内存
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还对分辨率有要求
<mugebjgd> ofan: 太次了 大陆版才239元
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 平板也要2G内存？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我说的是x86
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ....那就不新鲜了，看看vista就知道
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 垃圾win8
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, windows基本都是垃圾，要是没有那么多游戏早死了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 呐， hacker 是不是晋级到 100 了？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 明显没有
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 刚刚2700
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: id 是啥，给看看 :)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, cleamoon
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 怎么看？我也想看看
<alvin_rxg> memberlist
<alvin_rxg> http://www.hacker.org/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=25748
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y hacker.org :: Viewing profile
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 然后呢？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...怎么找到的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://www.hacker.org/forum/  进入这里，点击下边在线人员里边的其中一个…
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y hacker.org :: Index
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......
<alvin_rxg> 不能给 kk +q ..
<alvin_rxg> 好像 kk 已经给 +q 了… 我这没提示 =.=
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> fine :)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 做Compression了吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: linux 已经有个好工具了， `file`
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 文件下载下来， file file.compressed
<alvin_rxg> file.compressed: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<alvin_rxg> 然后你知道该干嘛的 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 卡在stuffit了...没工具...
<alvin_rxg> 忘了，里边有个 .sit ... 好像是个稀有格式，windows 有个工具可以解的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 自己想办法 :D  这个工具我当时也花了好久。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 经验+1 ， 知道 file 这东西了 :)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, NND，网上下载的.sit解压程序是用stuffit压缩的...
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 经验+1，知道钥匙放在保险箱里什么感觉了...
<alvin_rxg> yeah!
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, NND，file-roller自己网站上说可以解压sit...
<alvin_rxg> oh.. 版本不一样吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...偏要让我用wine吗？hacker.org 不应该是偏*nix的吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没有… hacker 就是 hacker, 没有指定系统的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, hacker应该讨厌版权吧....
<alvin_rxg> 啥版权？。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, stuffit的解压工具是带有强版权的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 压缩不用版权？ :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 压缩似乎要钱...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那不得了，他们把压缩的钱付了就行了，剩下的交给 hacker 了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......
<dwjie`> ..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, type fastest太考验手速了......APM只有50的伤不起呀.......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: c-c, c-v ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, fastest不能直接用这个
<alvin_rxg> 三击鼠标，cc, cv
<alvin_rxg> ha?..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不行的...中间会插上各种诡异的东西...
<alvin_rxg> 你妹…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, rgb那道怎么弄？我用gimp找出数值了，可是不知道怎么转换...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以先编辑好了，再粘帖
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 只有10s，编辑也要手速呀...
<alvin_rxg> 我忘了当时怎么操作的了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 或者配合 js
<alvin_rxg> 哦… 我想起来了，我当时是写了个 perl 脚本，在脚本里 get，然后 regex 处理后在脚本里提交。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一个顺手的脚本语言还是很重要滴 :)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 还写脚本...你真有本事...我直接放到gedit里替换掉完事...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 时间呢？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或者 gedit 也能自动处理？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不能，全凭手速呀
<alvin_rxg> 我做不到 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 用了大概2s c&p，2s替换，3s c&p回来
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你试试吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 去玩星际
<alvin_rxg> >_<  不会
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我做到了......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 恭喜
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 魔兽也行...
<alvin_rxg> 都不会… 那些我一上来就输得很惨的
<alvin_rxg> tes http://jandan.net/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 煎蛋：地球上没有新鲜事
<alvin_rxg> oh man! 机器人还活着
<alvin_rxg> test
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 先自己打呀...直接和人打当然输...
<kk> alvin_rxg, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<alvin_rxg> 貌似带上 op 后， +q 没用的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 还是不会滴…玩剧情玩着玩着也得开作弊 :/
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 剧情后边要技巧，没技巧光打很困难
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 玩过混乱之志吗？最后一关
<alvin_rxg> 没有…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...你玩过哪个，即时战略的?
<alvin_rxg> 红警，大兵压境
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 红警哪个？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 1, 2还是3？
<alvin_rxg> 2吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 2里有很多关都有简单过法
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 有的都可以1min解决
<alvin_rxg> ö_ö
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你记得2里有一关，你用盟军，敌人苏军，打海战，敌人有核弹，你一开始有航母
<alvin_rxg> 忘了 :/
<cleamoon> http://www.demotywery.pl/uploads/2011_04/15/10211_20_image_Do-You-Speak-English.jpg
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...你不怎么玩游戏吧
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1dys9ugsjeuj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 玩的啊， UrbanTerror
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我不玩那类...晕...
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1dys3h2afgwj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 都 jandan 的图吧…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 明显
<alvin_rxg> 写报告，这么一页，真心烦躁……  http://uploadpie.com/7zmj6
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/xbimg/1007/noral/usercontent/2012/11/9/124e9008b05e74c519a58171f8c190ac3.png
<cleamoon> 乐翻了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这页用了多长时间？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 拼图拼了我半天啊… 6张拼起来的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ....一定要用latex吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 图片和 latex 没关系…
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 放到 word 里边，那图片也要这样编辑的。。
<alvin_rxg> 不然6张图片…直接3页纸上边只有图片没有文字了…
<alvin_rxg> 而且分开了也不直观
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那就少用几个图片呗
<alvin_rxg> 所以要拼图啊。。
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1712214/original/1d17b6e19635742f1844821074ce110f9.png
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不拼，只放1个...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那不行… 其他5张图片的数据没了。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 忽略呗
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 教授看的时候就说了，这里缺数据啊，扣分。 :/
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 扣就扣呗
<alvin_rxg> 踢你
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1726944/original/17.png
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 分总会有的
<alvin_rxg> 咱要求不能这么低……
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1698769/original/1c077316dd9224baa8b8b2a2dde09ebd7.png
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 有分又没用
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1721925/original/007.png
<kk>  06:41
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1699106/original/1c99c92fadaf1490ba3d0ece7fbce15b1.png
<alvin_rxg> 这么晚了…
<alvin_rxg> 还有5个 subsection 要写…… =.= 每个都要拼图…… T_T
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/1712022/original/1eb485ff8fe0c4dd09ff4d11c199244ac.png
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我还有一本书要读呢...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: python ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不是，英语书，明天考试......essay.......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 恭喜，刚还在玩 hacker.org :)
<alvin_rxg> oh man... section 写了一两句话，就要图片……又要拼图了。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .........我要2乐........
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> 同2,我这星期还有另外一个报告要写呢
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我周三也有考试...
<alvin_rxg> oh..
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我还是把你踢了吧，别在这浪费时间了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...无所谓，反正我在看无聊图...
<alvin_rxg> 这笑话求解。。。  http://www.douban.com/note/246830873/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 关于现任教皇的一个小笑话
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1dyqr32qh1vj.jpg
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 同问...太TM文艺了
<cleamoon> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/xbimg/1007/noral/usercontent/2012/11/7/14c7230df22fe47889a8c0e3d71d81b34.png
<alvin_rxg> Dropbox 同步，然后睡觉。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-13
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 日历问题－农历等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392953 寻求一个带农历，节气，天干地支，以及能自定义添加特殊日的日历； 手机安卓里有个中华万年历满足以上要求，不知道有没有类似的？不一定要插件形式，哪怕是软件都行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhqdqk — 2012- …
<imtxc> 早啊
<imadper> adam8157_away: 帅蛋, 我发誓, 这回我真的是看到了一个年轻漂亮的妹子呀!!!!!!!!!! 激动呀!!!  cc bluezd 绝对的年轻漂亮呀!!!! 
<mengfei> 今天起来晚了，上来冒个泡……
<imadper> roylez_: 早上好, 坏席.
<roylez_> imadper: 渣，早
<imadper> roylez_: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/23745   能发dooloo上面吗? 这个太没节操了....
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 男士 性感象鼻 连体裤丝袜 29.8元»发现频道»什么值得买
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔. 
<roylez_> imadper: 等着被砍吧
<imadper> roylez_: 啥???? 
<roylez_> imadper: 砍一下 -50
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋归位拉？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你又在家
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<imadper> adam8157:  真的, 中午带你去看.
<adam8157> imadper: 在哪哦
<imadper> adam8157: 以前没见过, 而且做的位置来看是实习生.
<imadper> adam8157: 在靠近茶水间那里...
<imadper> adam8157: fuck, 我发错邮件了!
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<ofan> imadper: 上图
<imadper> ofan: 没打算给你看.
<ofan> imadper: 性感象鼻 ？你买什么东西
 * imadper 我发错邮件这种事情, 怎么能乱截图呢!
<imadper> ofan: 我是逛网站看到的.
 * pityonline 请教个查找和替换的问题，一个目录下有几个子目录，子目录中有很多文本文件，想把这些文件中所含有的 foo 替换成 bar，k如何操作？
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<pityonline> mac 里的 irssi 输入超过一行时就乱套了
<adam8157> find ./ -type f -exec sed 's/foo/bar/g' -i {} \;   (先试验下
<pityonline> adam8157: thx, got it.
<adam8157> pityonline: np
<adam8157> pityonline: ps, 目前状态是"在途"
<imadper> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕, 你怎么不用英文回复...
<adam8157> imadper: 很难表达这个意思
<pityonline> adam8157: on delivery?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 本来想看看这个词的英文是啥呢...
<adam8157> pityonline: 还没有返回航班号, 但是状态是在途
<imadper> adam8157: 你海淘的时候是转运吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> adam8157: 运费多少? 他的kindle?
<adam8157> imadper: 10美元(因为两磅起运) 外加3.6美元保费(可选项)
<pityonline> adam8157: 没事儿，反正它一定会送过来的
<former> /me
<imadper> adam8157: 那还是值. 
<adam8157> imadper: 如果买俩的话运费还是10$
<\rs> 注意單詞邊界 sed 's/\<foo\>/bar/g'
<former> 买什么？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我得查查一磅是多少. 
<former> 网购？
<adam8157> imadper: 454克
<imadper> adam8157: 那就是一斤.
<adam8157> imadper: 几乎
<former> 一磅是一斤？
<former> 我竟都不知
<pityonline> \rs: 呃，谢谢
<adam8157> former: 几乎是, 差一点
<\rs> zathura command mode 按字母沒響應，怎麼解
<pityonline> adam8157: 这句 sed 是直接把文件里的字符串替换了吗？还是预览替换？
<adam8157> pityonline: 用了-i 就是替换了
<\rs> adam8157: offlineimap 怎麼弄 new mail notify
<adam8157> \rs: 他有hook的, 不过我是检测mutt的status line
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有 模板文件服务器这种工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392959 就是支持把一个文件夹里面的文件像网页浏览那样输出来，而且支持模板继承(像 extend, include 之类的功能） 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2012-11-13 10:02 
<\rs> adam8157: mutt 檢測？怎麼做
<pityonline> adam8157: bsd 的 sed 好像不大一样，如果把 -i 放在前面，提示 invalid command code，如果放在后面提示 no such file or directory
<adam8157> \rs: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/mutt-filter-notify/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 利用mutt的filter实现新邮件提醒 - Adam's
<adam8157> \rs: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/mutt-check-attach/  you may like this too
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 让mutt提醒遗忘附件 - Adam's
<adam8157> pityonline: man 吧
<\rs> adam8157: offlineimap 調notmuch，notmuch pre-new hook 無論有無新郵件都會調用
<ofan> fetchmail不支持gmail的imap扩展
<ofan> 有没有支持的？
<\rs> adam8157: 這樣沒檢測標題
<\rs> % c Maildir/.notmuch/hooks/post-new
<\rs> #!/bin/sh
<\rs> msg=`notmuch search --sort=newest-first --limit=1 --output=summary '*' | cut -d';' -f2-`
<\rs> notify-send -i ~/Icons/gmail.png -c mail -t 5 -- 'New mail' "$msg"
<\rs> 我這樣的問題在於每隔幾分鐘最新收到的郵件都會被彈牀提醒
<adam8157> \rs: 取出来新邮件的数比较, 扔个lock file到/tmp
 * imadper bluezd不在线呀.. 还想请教他呢..
<adam8157> imadper: 他来了
<bluezd> adam8157: imadper 早
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<imadper> bluezd: 早, 今天早上在茶水间真的看到一个妹子, 想请教你!!!
<imadper> bluezd: 很年轻的, 做的位置来看, 是个实习生.
<adam8157> imadper: 茶水间是哪里
<imadper> bluezd: 就是休息室/台球厅/棋牌室
<bluezd> imadper: 请教个毛啊？ 这方面 adam8157 才是行家，哪个组的　？
<pityonline> adam8157: 晕，没看懂，bsd 很别扭
<adam8157> imadper: pantry嘛
<imadper> bluezd: virt组的吧. 看位置.
<imadper> adam8157: .
<pityonline> -i extension
<pityonline>              Edit files in-place, saving backups with the specified extension.  If a zero-length extension is given,
<pityonline>              no backup will be saved.  It is not recommended to give a zero-length extension when in-place editing
<pityonline>              files, as you risk corruption or partial content in situations where disk space is exhausted, etc.
<imadper> bluezd: 啊? 我一直觉得这方面你比阿蛋专业的....
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，帽子公司还有美女给冲咖啡？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 早, 娇娇~
<jusss> test
<sjd_zeus> 艹，怎么又变了
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 撒娇帝_宙斯! 又萌又霸气的名字!~  
<bluezd> imadper: 茫茫人海，到底在哪啊？　从我的位置上看是哪个方向？
<imadper> bluezd: 走, 我带你去看?
<bluezd> imadper: 不用，你告诉我在那个方向就行，
<jusss> 看啥子
<imadper> bluezd: 在virt组, 靠近窗户的位置。 zhpeng组最靠近窗户的位置吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶，希望在世界末日前用上 f18，，誰知要等到浩劫結束才能用。。
<jusss> 有妹纸？
<imadper> bluezd: 不是在cube里面， 是在外面， 所以我觉得是实习生。 
<bluezd> imadper: 带个黑框眼镜？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你为啥热衷于更新
<imadper> bluezd: 你那个位置看不到的吧?
<imadper> bluezd: 因为被cube的挡板给挡着了. 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 無聊+鬱悶+極度無聊
<cherrot> imadper: 你又找到妹纸了？ 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 又不能更新成mac
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不喜歡mac
<pityonline> adam8157: 我 brew install 了一个 gnu-sed 解决了
<bluezd> imadper: 是，我是看不到，你看到的那个人带不带黑框眼镜？
<imadper> cherrot: 看到一个. 挺不错的, 哦, 应该是我在帽帽看到的最好的一个了..
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 起码看片不错
<imadper> bluezd: 我给忘了...
<imadper> bluezd: 貌似不戴?
<bluezd> imadper: 这记性，堪忧啊
<imadper> bluezd: ... 恍惚了...
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ fedora現在穩定過頭，， 跳票很嚴重，不好玩，， cc adam8157 
<bluezd> imadper: 那貌似我就不知道了，还是请教下 adam8157 大神吧
<imadper> bluezd: 还是你记得牢, 每个妹子的特点你都记住了.... cc adam8157 
<imadper> palomino|working: 早, 马叔.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，没见过fc长啥样
 * palomino|working momo  imadper 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 滾一邊去畫圈圈
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹，画个圈圈诅咒你
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Haiku R1 Alpha 4 发布，开源操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392962 Haiku 项目很高兴的发布官方第 4 个 alpha 版本，距离上一个 alpha 3 版本已经过去一年又 4 个月。该版本主要是为第三方开发者提供稳定的测试和开发版本，提供一组丰富的开发工具。 主要改 …
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 去用alpha版去.
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 经常起不来. 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 一邊去，本尊堅決用release版本
<jusss> 不明白为啥你们那么喜欢更新
<cherrot> imadper: 福利真好  我这全是汉子。。
<imadper> cherrot: 你不是就好这口儿吗?!
<jusss> 作为忠实的xp用户表示n年不用更新，lol
<imadper> jusss: 得了, xp更新超级频繁.
<cherrot> imadper: 莫名我只喜欢你
<ofan> jusss: 渣
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗!
<jusss> imadper: 难道你用的是正版xp?
<imadper> jusss: 渣渣. 盗版也更新!
<\rs> pityonline: 對，posix sed 不支持 -i，非 gnu 版本即時支持也可能不支持 -i 出現在模式後面
<jusss> imadper: 你不知道大家都是盗版用户吗
<imadper> jusss: 我知道呀, 我也是盗版用户呀. 盗版的xp更新也很频繁呀.
<imadper> jusss: 你不知道盗版xp一直都享受更新吗?
<jusss> imadper: 版本问题，，而且是360提示你更新的吧，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似盜版XP更新支持到2014年
<imadper> jusss: 没用过360
<imadper> jusss: 算了,  不跟你说了, 你不懂.
<jusss> imadper: 那微软总不能给盗版更新吧，如果有社区之类的支持算我没说
<imadper> jusss: 就是微软更新的. 
<imadper> jusss: 跟社区没半毛钱关系. 跟正版的一样更新.
<jusss> imadper: 微软给盗版更新？，，，同学一装的win7倒是微软经常提示是盗版，没见过微软给更新，一直是杀毒软件类的给搞
<imadper> jusss: 那你同学真渣.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 微软官方不是早就放弃xp了吗？
<imadper> jusss: 老子电脑上面的盗版win7时不时就更新!!! 你当老子买的正版??
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 至少天朝不會放棄。。 
<imadper> jusss: 你那个同学连破解一下都不会!
<jusss> imadper: 额，，，那又不是我的机子，穷，买不起机子，，，
<imadper> jusss: 你不是用过多年xp吗? xp也有更新的.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我現在已經將win7基礎版正版升級成win7旗艦版盜版，也一樣用微軟自帶更新系統
<jusss> imadper: 都是在网吧玩游戏时用的，，，
<jusss> imadper: 家里穷，没电脑，，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 基础版和旗舰版有区别吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..對於我經常用fedora來說沒有區別， win7只是我用來升級bios用的
<pityonline> \rs: gnu 的 sed 把 -i 放在前面后面都可以的，bsd 的放在前面后面都不行
<pityonline> \rs: bsd 的 sed 在使用 -i 时好像还得加点儿什么东西
<\rs> pityonline: 哦，-i.bak 表示從 $file 生成 $file.bak
<imadper> pityonline: 换perl?
<imadper> pityonline: 你.bak之后, 不是修改源文件了.
<imadper> pityonline: perl -i -pe
<pityonline> \rs: 果然是这样，我说直接写 -i 不行呢，但我想直接替换源文件，不想生成新文件
<imadper> pityonline: .... perl -i -pe "s/\bfoo\b/bar/g"
<imadper> pity
<imadper> pityonline: 试试
<pityonline> imadper: .
<pityonline> imadper: 对一个文件可以，怎么处理 find 输出的结果呢？
<imadper> pityonline: 跟sed一样呀... 直接替代你exec后面的sed
<\rs> 建議 find . -type f -exec sh -c 'sed -e '"'"'s/\<foo\>/bar/g'"'"' {} > ../h/{}' \; 後 diff . ../h
<\rs> 不要用 gsed 的 -i
<pityonline> imadper: 晕，忘了写后面的 {} \; 了
<imadper> pityonline: 堪忧.    cc adam8157  哥也学会了!
<imtxc> imadper: 学会什么了
<imadper> imtxc: 这你都没看出来?
<pityonline> \rs: 这个看上去好复杂，gnu sed 直接解决了
<imadper> imtxc: 堪忧.
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆.
<hamo> imadper: ...
<pityonline> imadper: mac 中有个 mdfind，如果查找文件中的字符串比 find 方便，但和管道搭配好像不如 find
<imadper> pityonline: 屌丝, 没见过mac.
<of3d> 找字符串用grep
<imadper> pityonline: 我是说我... 
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于vbox虚拟机摄像头及驱动的问题解决方法（菜鸟经验） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392964 首先声明：本人菜鸟，纯属经验。 ubuntu12.04+Vbox虚拟机，内装XP系统。 要在虚拟机里用usb摄像头，或者系统自带的摄像头视频聊天，在我看来有几个要点：  …
<imadper> pityonline: 你现在是怎么写的? 整个命令复制一个?
<hamo> imadper: 你居然敢鄙视P姐！
<of3d> 哈哈，好久没看到人说“本人菜鸟了”
<imadper> hamo: 不敢. 
<hamo> adam8157:  让我替你主持正义吧！
<pityonline> imadper: 呵呵
<pityonline> imadper: 就用 gnu sed 算了
<\rs> bsd sed 連 ; 鏈接都不支持  sed 's/a/b/; s/c/d/' 而且 i/a 後面必須跟換行
 * adam8157 这转运公司确实太一般, 以后准备换一个
<pityonline> \rs: bsd 是老东西了
<flourish> 好久没来irc聊天了
<pityonline> \rs: bsd 的 sed 手机是 2005 年 5 月更新的，gnu 的 sed 是 2010 年 12 月更新的
<flourish> 自从n年前用了debian，呵呵
<flourish> sed一直不太会用，都是用perl的^_^
<cherrot> jiero: 早啊
<imadper> pityonline: 还有sed手机? 支持修改所有短信?
<pityonline> adam8157: 对国际流通不要期望太高
<pityonline> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> pityonline: <pityonline> \rs: bsd 的 sed 手机是 2005 年 5 月更新的，
<flourish> 呵呵，昨天我还在想，手机短信又什么办法支持变量呢，这样群发短信， 别人也不一定看出来
<flourish> 看来人很少a啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 用 find 查找所有文件再替换会慢一点儿
<pityonline> imadper: 打错了，手机=>手册
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋，帮我海购个mac吧
<adam8157> hamo: 还不如买行货
<hamo> adam8157: 就是不想给政府睡啊
 * hamo 我是一个有气节的屌丝...
<adam8157> hamo: mac肯定会被睡
 * hamo 哼！
 * pityonline 发现 find 对结合其它命令做管道非常方便，但相对 mdfind 会慢一点儿，可 mdfind 做管道我还不会
<hamo> pityonline: xargs么？
<imadper> pityonline: 用perl自己递归遍历一个. 
<pityonline> hamo: 还没研究过这个
<pityonline> imadper: 哥，不会 perl 啊
<hamo> pityonline: xargs神器，器大活好
<pityonline> hamo: ==!
 * hamo -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43K Oct  5 01:56 /usr/bin/xargs  43K的一个小工具，所以器大...你们都太邪恶了...
<imadper> hamo: 你能不犯二吗?
<hamo> imadper: -,-
<pityonline> hamo: 我的 ubuntu 里 xargs 是 38k，mac 里是 24k
<hamo> pityonline: mac里现在都是llvm了吧？
<pityonline> hamo: 不要跟我说我木有听过的单词哦
<pityonline> hamo: 你知道我的水平的
<ofan> freebsd貌似都转clang了
<hamo> pityonline: mac的体验如何？你还没换linux吧？
<pityonline> hamo: 对我来说还不错，就算不习惯 bsd 中的命令，brew install gnu* 就好了
<hamo> pityonline: 你brew和macports都体验了？
<palomino|working> 我只用过macports
<pityonline> hamo: 使用 gnu 版本的命令时就在 bsd 原命令前加个 g，像 ls 写成 gls
<pityonline> hamo: 只用过 brew
 * hamo 本来想比较下macports和homebrew, 结果出来俩都只用过其中一个...= =
<palomino|working> lol , hamo
<ofan> hamo: 买mac了？
<pityonline> hamo: brew 在编译 gnu 软件时自动在命令前加 g 了，==> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/Cellar/gnu-sed/4.2.1 --program-prefix=g
 * maplebeats 壕们又开始炫耀了
<ofan> homebrew比macports设计好点
<ofan> 但是包太少
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，而且有的并不兼容
<hamo> ofan: 没,YY中
<pityonline> ofan: brew 对软件的信息介绍做得太少，而且没有 changelog
<ofan> 有没有支持gmail imap扩展的MRA
<huntxu> hamo: 嘟嘟嘟
<hamo> huntxu: 铛铛铛
 * adam8157 nnnd 移动貌似出问题了, 信号极差, 还老掉
<hamo> adam8157: 你的神鸡（不是，是神机）坏了吧...
<imadper> hamo: 神基.
<adam8157> hamo: 没, 搜索联通信号是好的
<maplebeats> adam8157: 速换联通
 * adam8157 nnnd 再坚持几天啊
<hamo> +65535
<hamo> adam8157: 壕，直接爱疯吧，撕掉屌丝的伪装，还原高帅富吧！壕！
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<maplebeats> hamo: 真正的壕是买nokia
<imtxc> imadper: 卖440了啊，你说去哪个坛子上能少砍我几刀
<maplebeats> adam8157: 快去买nokia5230
<imadper> imtxc: .....   你这....
<pityonline> adam8157: 换新爱疯吧
<imadper> imtxc: 我就知道 erji.net
 * jyfl987 fua
<adam8157> pityonline: 讨厌apple的软件
<imadper> imtxc: 五块钱我收
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大概移动的信号塔被无知群众给抗议掉了
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就三星啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 手机也是个工具，耍得好了，效率很高
<imadper> adam8157: palm pre 3.
 * adam8157 等nexus 4
<imadper> adam8157: 绝对值.
 * imadper 饿了... 不过今天有带饭!!! lol!
<maplebeats> adam8157: LG N4？不是不在中国上市么
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于撕掉伪装还原高富帅身份了。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 淘宝
<hamo> imadper: 你居然带饭...
<hamo> imadper: 爱心当便么？
 * hamo 错了，是爱心便当...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕，求送
<imadper> hamo: ... 滚粗...
<imtxc> hamo: 大便当饭
<bluezd> adam8157: 同求
<hamo> adam8157: 铜球
<adam8157> bluezd: 你要换了?
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 未来售一两张盗版碟就会判刑(新闻出版总署署长) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392965 新闻出版总署署长:未来售一两张盗版碟就会判刑 2012年11月12日 19:10 中国广播网 微博 评论(494人参与) 　　中广网北京11月12日消息（记者张棉棉）据中国之声《全国新闻联播》报道 …
<pityonline> hamo: ……
<hamo> bluezd: 我去看你的键盘了，确实比我们这屌丝用的好
<bluezd> adam8157: 不换啊
<bluezd> hamo: filco 忍者 87 ?
<hamo> bluezd: 嗯，就你放桌子上那个
<hamo> bluezd: 确实手感好啊
<huntxu> imadper: 你帶了大便
<huntxu> imadper: 當？
<hamo> adam8157: 当
<bluezd> hamo: 是啊，摸上去的感觉很爽，在加上那脆脆的声音
<imtxc> imadper: 小便
 * huntxu 手快
<imtxc> imadper: 当就是菜了
<bluezd> hamo: 我们组有一位还把我给鄙视了，说我这是什么键盘，一点也不好用 ......
<hamo> bluezd: 我猜猜是谁啊...坐在当当的隔壁的那个？
<bluezd> hamo: 不是
<adam8157> bluezd: phd?
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是
<imtxc> hamo: 你也到rh了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 那两口子中的一个?
<imadper> huntxu: imtxc 你们俩gaoji
<hamo> imtxc: 去参观RH这种gaoji地方啊...不是参观，是膜拜啊
<imtxc> 哎，我嘛时候能去膜拜膜拜
<bluezd> adam8157: :D 不是，是 ath*
<hamo> adam8157: 两口子？
<adam8157> bluezd: 哎 我也觉得你那个不好用
<adam8157> bluezd: 所以 100 收了
<hamo> adam8157: lijian和二爷？
<imadper> hamo: 两口子就是你和 imtxc 
<jyfl987> 很好  
<hamo> imadper: ...
<jyfl987> 禁用盗版 把屌丝都逼上街头
<jyfl987> 非常好
<jiero> cherrot: 早。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
<jiero> jyfl987: 禁用也改变不了都是吃屎的习惯。
<jyfl987> jiero 我很喜欢这种政策
<bluezd> imtxc: hamo 白天在百度晚上在 RH
<imtxc> hamo: 牛hama，你的高级黑后缀呢
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 来咯
<maplebeats> hamo_find_black: 小白求解释
<hamo_find_black> bluezd: 看你和当当gaoji...
<jyfl987> hamo_find_black: 你们那站点用 django的？
<hamo_find_black> jyfl987: ruby啊...主席如比党的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 藏的这么深...
 * hamo_find_black 何苦
 * stifler_r 来了
 * maplebeats gaoji大会现在开始
<hamo_find_black> ...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 助纣为虐...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 真的是用ruby?
<roylez_> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> roylez_: 还是用shell?
<roylez_> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> 最近我想做的东西一个个被做出来了 我得赶紧弄个快速框架做出东西
<imtxc> 。。。
<pityonline> hamo_find_black: 找黑？
<hamo_find_black> pityonline: 是啊...帅胡给的名字呢
<pityonline> hamo_find_black: huntxu 应该是 hamo_beg_kick，哈哈
<huntxu> roylez_: 壕贊助ssd唄
 * hamo_find_black ...
<huntxu> pityonline: 同意
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 用shell！
<pityonline> huntxu: lol
<roylez_> huntxu: 我都没有
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 顺便赞助我一块...不用太大，1T就行
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<ofan> \rs: haskell的class和data貌似很相似
<hamo_find_black> ...
<hamo_find_black> 1T也会被踢，那这个会被踢么？
 * hamo_find_black 1024
 * hamo_find_black 1024
 * hamo_find_black 1024
<jusss> test
<imtxc> 这都可以
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 高潮了？
 * hamo_find_black ...
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
 * hamo_find_black =,=
<ofan> 3P大战
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 丫闲的慌了？
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 扣腚啊
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 吃饭前的黑暗...
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 扣啥方面的
<hamo_find_black> jusss: shell + C
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 我现在都不知道几点啊
<jusss> roylez_: 你们日常的工作都是干啥呀，
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 每天都这样过啊，三国杀一直到闹钟响
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 不是没可能
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 记起来了，你把所有的钟都删了...
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 我还以为你被关在地下室了呢...
<jusss> hamo_find_black: shell c写什么东东？
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 去他nnnd，无聊上班去鸟
<hamo_find_black> jusss: system-wide programming
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 现在的web开发后面都是一连串的工具 你完全可以弄个工具解析 stdin 弄成http请求环境 然后再起个cgi
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 以后可以尝试多撸
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 就不会无聊鸟
<jusss> 还是不懂呀，，，
<jyfl987> roylez_: 没用
<jyfl987> 还留了个user的口子
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: [ -~]
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 这正则。。。。
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 看了半天才懂
<nopcall> arch 怎么读？
<jyfl987> 阿痴？ nopcall 
<maplebeats> nopcall: aqi
<nopcall> 
<nopcall> ok thx
<jyfl987> 2痴
<jusss> 啊咳
<ofan> [ɑ:tʃ]
<huntxu> roylez_: 空格到波浪線？
<roylez_> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> roylez_: 波浪線都到0x7e了啊...
<huntxu> 這個做法是過濾掉所有可見字符麽 = =
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice writer 打开51job导出的word文档是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392968 打开后内容如下： 该如何解决？ mime-version: 1.0 From: <由 网才@51Job 生成> date: 5 Nov 2012 13:20:57 +0800 subject: Resume content-type: multipart/related; boundary=--boundary_12029_339b400f-01da-471c- …
 * yh ?
<`yh> 7sis
<jeepki1> Z
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 通过定时锁屏，提醒用户休息的软件 [Eyerest] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392969 项目地址： https://github.com/zlbruce/eyerest 详细的描述在项目页面里面有描述了。 类似于 Windows 下的 eyefoo 。 简单点说就是每隔一段时间（默认为45分钟），锁定屏幕一段时间（默认3分钟） …
<ofan> xscreensaver…
<stifler_r> ...
 * mayli 呼叫百度壕
<mao> 求助bash编程，bash脚本试用了getopts,除了整个脚本要使用getopts,里面还定义了函数要使用getopts,但是发现函数getopts得到的参数不全
<mao> 好几个参数解释不出来
<imadper> adam8157: bluezd 真神了!
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<bluezd> imadper: ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁啊
<imadper> adam8157: 果然是黑眼镜.
<imadper> adam8157: 我得膜拜一下他.
<imadper> bluezd: 膜拜! 
 * adam8157 拜dzhu老师
<imadper> adam8157: 真的很崇拜. 
<bluezd> imadper: 那个 available 吗？
<imadper> bluezd: 我这不是来请教您来的吗?
<imadper> bluezd: 不过
<bluezd> imadper: 她们组好像每天中午都在 pantry 玩三国杀
<imadper> bluezd: 没注意.. 咱俩说的是同一个人吗? 
<imadper> 半路
<ysw> ºÃ¾ÃûÍæ¹ýÈý¹úɱÁË
<kk> ysw say: 好久没玩过三国杀了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> bluezd: 我说的是个实习生. 
<bluezd> imadper: 我说的那个人我也不知道是不是实习生
<bluezd> imadper: 你咋肯定她是实习生
<imadper> bluezd: 哦, 我看那个人坐在cube的外面. 小平桌子上.
<bluezd> imadper: 哦，那我就不清楚了，咱俩说的好像不是一个人
 * bluezd 哎，人来人往，物是人非啊
 * bluezd 哎，人来人往，物是人非啊
 * bluezd 哎，人来人往，物是人非啊
 * mayli 呼叫百度壕
 * jusss ?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imadper> bluezd: 你一辈子都找不到妹子.
<bluezd> imadper: 滚
<jusss> i
<imadper> bluezd: 你听说有漂亮妹子之后, 不考虑如何.... 非得感慨一下...
<imadper> bluezd: 啧啧.
 * jusss 求漂亮妹子
<imadper> jusss: 找 cherrot 
<bluezd> imadper: 那个根本就不漂亮啊，再说我有不认识她，感兴趣也没用啊
<imadper> bluezd: 你知道是哪个? 
<imadper> bluezd: 不认识是问题吗?
<jusss> imadper: 曾经发现个漂亮妹子貌似没穿内内
<jusss> imadper: 感觉不明白
<imadper> jusss: ....
<bluezd> bluezd: 不认识是问题啊，求方法
 * bluezd 求方法， cc adam8157 
<cherrot> jusss: 找 imadper 
<jusss> imadper: 这是为什么呢
<imadper> jusss: 你看错了吧.
 * adam8157 你俩说的是一个么
<imadper> adam8157: 我觉得不是... 走, 抽空我带你去看.
<bluezd> imadper: èµ°èµ·
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 从茶水间走回来, 门口直接向右看.
<imadper> bluezd: 站在门口的位置向右看就是.
<jusss> imadper: 都到股沟处了还没看到内内，你说她穿着没
<bluezd> imadper: try to verify ......
<ysw> 感觉opera的turbo延时好大
<imadper> jusss: 很可能穿着呢. 你呀... 太年轻了还是. 
<imadper> bluezd: go? now?
<bluezd> imadper: 我去探探路
<imadper> adam8157: together? 
<adam8157> ... 你俩随意
<imadper> adam8157: 等bluezd回来跟我们讲.
<jusss> imadper: 不会吧，你内内得多小呀，学生总不会穿情趣用品吧
<imadper> jusss: 你为啥能看到股沟?
 * imadper 要不还是换个话题吧...
<huntxu> imadper: 帽子有美女？
<imadper> huntxu: 说得过去的那种.
<imadper> bluezd: 有了解?
<iGoogle> imadper: 平淡无期的？
 * bluezd 验证了，就是我说的那个
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩. 
<imadper> bluezd: 每天去三国杀? 没见过呀...
<jusss> imadper: 因为有次上课时，她坐我前面，然后就看到了股沟，低腰裤
<bluezd> imadper: 明天你再去瞅瞅
<imadper> bluezd: .
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是我给你介绍那个?
<iGoogle> jusss: 这种不到处都是？
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是，你啥时候给我介绍了？
<iGoogle> 低腰裤，必定空档
<adam8157> bluezd: 电梯
<jusss> iGoogle: ，，，那是我们班同学
<iGoogle> 同学不是人？
<jusss> iGoogle: 为啥
<iGoogle> 你咋不懂呢。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，不是，咱组何时能招到漂亮 available 的妹子呢？
<jusss> iGoogle: 那就是她一定没穿内内了？
<imadper> bluezd: 那天面试的时候, 我看fedora1/2里面, 有一半都是妹子!!!
<adam8157> bluezd: 王师北定中原日
<imadper> bluezd: 质量都还不错!
<iGoogle> 正常的，都这样。没谁傻到穿一个可以露出来的内裤的啊。 jusss
 * mayli 呼叫百度壕
<adam8157> mayli: 他不在
 * bluezd 求去７楼
<mayli> adam8157: 哦
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你女友呢？
<ganggang> 这什么公司？弄个女人这么激动
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你妹...
<imadper> blu
<imadper> bluezd: 七楼都是开发?
<imadper> ganggang: 快递公司.
 * adam8157 笑而不语
<iGoogle> adam8157:  imadper说的。都平坦无期。你女友不是是内部人员嘛
<jusss> iGoogle: ...不穿内内的妹子是好妹子吗
<bluezd> iGoogle: 你应该问他你男朋友呢？
<iGoogle> jusss: 这和好，没关系
<ganggang> 快递公司都累趴窝了，还有劲在这里聊风月？
<iGoogle> bluezd: .. 厉害
<imadper> jusss: 穿了, 你看不出来. 低腰内裤很常见. 
<iGoogle> 破蛋蛋。干吗
<jusss> imadper: 真想去问下就知道答案了
<iGoogle> bluezd: 你上去，把蛋蛋提了。
<imadper> jusss: 那你还在这里坐着干嘛? 去问.
<cherrot> iGoogle: 快爆料 
 * bluezd 求接近妹子的方法
 * imadper 直接写情书, 不废话.
<jusss> iGoogle: 如果我脸皮够厚，我就去问下估计就知道了
<huntxu> bluezd: 從第一條到第九十九條，是要長得帥
<jusss> imadper: 在家打着石膏呢，问不了
<pityonline> huntxu: 把妹儿高手
<ganggang> bluezd, 韩寒说，来杯咖啡吧
<huntxu> pityonline: 只有妹把我
<pityonline> huntxu: 被把高手
<jusss> iGoogle: 神啊，赐给我个妹子吧
<pityonline> huntxu: 被把老手，被把熟手 lol
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下面有没有什么比较好的鼠绘软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392972 业余喜欢在win下面用SAI画漫画，SAI确实很容易上手，Linux下有什么比较好的软件吗，这样我就不用去装wine了 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuniasahi — 2012-11-13 13:27 
 * adam8157 贝尔巴托夫啊
 * bluezd 羡慕 PHD cc adaam 
 * pityonline 想干淘宝，卖啥比较合适？
<adam8157> bluezd: 羡慕啥
<imadper> pityonline: 卖节操.
<iGoogle> jusss: 去学习。忽悠。
<iGoogle> 学校
<pityonline> imadper: 这节操能值几个钱啊？还不如卖肉呢
<imadper> pityonline: 销量大呀!
<bluezd> adam8157: 对生活的那种热情
<zzc> 这个社会 笑贫不笑娼
<adam8157> bluezd: 就你没有 台球不打, 羽毛球不打, 不游泳, 不爬山的
<pityonline> imadper: 记住，不是所有人都会来买你的节操……
<imadper> ....
<adam8157> pityonline: 我缺, 来二十斤的
<zzc> piggybox, 有人买就行
<pityonline> adam8157: 干嘛？你想增肥？
<pityonline> adam8157: 运动过度了吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: ... 我说节操
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<jusss> iGoogle: 我一直是个宅男，一年跟妹子说的话不超过一百句....
<pityonline> adam8157: 给钱就卖啦
<huntxu> jusss: 你不gaoji太浪費了
<pityonline> jusss: 你有了妹子后就贫了，十分钟就会超过一百句
<pityonline> huntxu: ……
<pityonline> adam8157: 昨天去跑步，感觉跑不动了
<pityonline> adam8157: 风也大，直往嘴里灌
<jusss> huntxu: ...莫有看到心动的
<adam8157> pityonline: 我跑步不行
<imadper> jusss: 见没见过他们几个人的合照? 找个心动的就好了.
<pityonline> adam8157: 我现在腿和肩膀都疼
<jusss> iGoogle: 从小到大莫有跟妹子单独出去玩过
<jusss> imadper: 额，还真没见过
 * adam8157 @
<pityonline> adam8157: 估计坚持两天就好了，这一月没跑，肉都松了
<imadper> jusss: 去翻log去.
<jusss> imadper: ...那样他们会说你是查户口的
<pityonline> jusss: 用节操换妹子
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么换
<imadper> jusss: 让你翻图片的地址自己看去!
<imadper> jusss: 你tm不说你翻了, 谁知道你翻了!
<pityonline> jusss: 脸皮要厚，胆子要大
 * jusss 神啊，赐给我个漂亮妹子吧!
<pityonline> iGoogle: jusss 在召唤你
<jusss> imadper: 你妹
<imadper> rpm包有点儿慢地说.
<iGoogle> jusss: imadper 有一个妹妹。画画的。给你把。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那个是我女朋友. 
<iGoogle> imadper: ... 那我理解错误了。。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 没事. 我平时说都说是妹子. 实际上是我女朋友~ 
 * imadper 
<iGoogle> imadper: 那你满口的妹子，不是有好多好多女友？
<imadper> iGoogle: 我也希望呀... 
 * imadper lol
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> ig
<jusss> adam8157: 额，你用intel syntax色
<jusss> adam8157: asm
<jusss> adam8157: 用啥编译器
<imadper> iGoogle: 要是有一天我真的实现了好多好多女友, 我就拜神还愿.
<imadper> jusss: nasm
<jyfl987> imadper: 你周一用哪个妹子？
<jyfl987> gas
<imadper> jyfl987: 现在就一个妹子.
<imadper> jyfl987: 他要intel的语法的.
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<iGoogle> imadper: 你要会分配时间。
<jyfl987> 我喜欢att的语法
<jyfl987> 不过gas也支持intel了
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩... 这个可以慢慢学, 不过首先还是实现好多好多女友... 这个比较难.
<jusss> jyfl987: 真的？
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, gaoji
<jusss> jyfl987: 哪个版本开始支持的
<iGoogle> 分配时间，目前的，只有周6周日有空。你才有时间实现其他的嘛。 imadper
<imadper> 恩, gaoji...
 * imadper 去机房...
<jusss> iGoogle: gas哪个版本支持intel了
<iGoogle> 没用过。
 * adam8157 求linux图像矢量化工具
<adam8157> iGoogle: ^^
<jusss> iGoogle: 那你用啥编译器
<iGoogle> 不要编辑器。perl啊。当然还有valac
<iGoogle> adam8157: inkscape
<jusss> adam8157: 你用intel syntax时用啥编译器，
<jyfl987> jusss: 忘了 我看看
<adam8157> jusss: 不写那个, 写的话nasm
<jusss> iGoogle: perl...你啥东东都perl吗，，，，
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jyfl987> -msyntax=intel This option specifies instruction syntax when processing instructions.  The ".att_syntax" and ".intel_syntax" directives will take precedent.
<iGoogle> 常用的都是
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个选项 你看
<jyfl987> imadper: 很早以前就有了来着
<jyfl987> 不过我还是喜欢att
<iGoogle> 一搜索我的帖子，论坛死机了。。
<iGoogle> 额。又恢复了。
<iGoogle> 又死机了。
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 看来可能是2.21有的 因为我服务器的2.20没有那选项 我自己的机器 2.22有
<jyfl987> imadper: 也有可能是build的问题
<iGoogle> http://eexpress.github.com/deb/traynote_0.5_all.deb 咋没人用呢。几好用的。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 效果太差了
<iGoogle> 啥效果？
<jusss> iGoogle: yelee不是还在你那个帖子里喷你来着吗，底色没扣干净，lol
<iGoogle> 截图 http://imagebin.org/235645
<roylez> huntxu: ascii里面的啊
<iGoogle> 精美图标呢。78个。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> iGoogle: 膜拜神
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神你用的那个叫嘛字体啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 透明或银底可能会更好，最好在来几张高分辨率的素材
<roylez> imtxc: 颜体？
<imadper> jyfl987: 刚回来, 啥?
<iGoogle> imtxc: 正园。
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 看到了. gaoji
<iGoogle> 啥高分辨率？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 神居然抛弃木纹了……
<imtxc> iGoogle: 系统的那个英文字体不是正圆吧？
<jusss> iGoogle: 说错了，高像素
<iGoogle> 就是正园，那小米的某主题带的。比较小的字体。
<iGoogle> jusss: svg嘛。无限像素
<imadper> iGoogle: 主要是, 我的好多都搞成快捷键了启动或者raise了.
<jusss> iGoogle: 你看上小米了？
<iGoogle> 手机是这啊
<jusss> 不知道魅族咋样比小米，
<iGoogle> 刷的miui
<jusss> iGoogle: ...你htc刷啥miui
<iGoogle> 其实只是界面用正园。文字还是用园体。
<iGoogle> 很早就刷了
<jyfl987> 还是canvas好点
<jusss> 感觉小米真的有点山寨
<iGoogle> miui只要是把一对小软件功能都集成了。省得去安装一堆东西。
<jyfl987> w3m那个js支持谁用过？
<roylez> iGoogle: 神用 miui？
<woju> webqq登录不了了？
<jyfl987> 原来elinks有js支持
<imtxc> woju: 可以
<imtxc> woju: 不过不能发消息了而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是吧? 我娘还在用webqq
<woju> imtxc: 我重新登录之后，登录不上去了
<iGoogle> roylez: 一直是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以用linuxqq
<iGoogle> adam8157: 给你的qq号
<iGoogle> 我们hack下
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我用wine无法安装windows软件呢？说invalid name http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392975 怎么解决呢？还有，我找不到home/用户名/.wine/windows/system32这个文件夹怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-13 14:51 
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天好像我和我旁边的 用webQQ 没法聊天了。
<LeithWong> linuxqq还没web的好用
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我没有qq
<iGoogle> 那。。
<woju> linuxqq超级群里面不显示昵称
<jyfl987> webqq是滚动更新 
<iGoogle> web端，没滚动一说吧
<jyfl987> 形象比喻嘛
<iGoogle> 小鸟真的彻底死了啊
<jyfl987> 人都是要死的
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，你的帐号死了
<savr> nihow
<savr> I'm looking for dental retainers 
<savr> anyone know where I can get cheap 牙齿固定器 in China
<jyfl987> goto the people's hospital
<jyfl987> it only require you are people with people's currency
<iGoogle> http://s.taobao.com/search?spm=a230r.1.20.3.XdBa6h&q=%C8%C8%CB%AE&psrc=detail&pspuid=200679794&v=product&p=detail&m=img&cat=50018942&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y 热水_淘宝搜索
<jyfl987> 热水都有 卖？
<jyfl987> 包邮不？
<savr> jyfl987: how much do you think it will cost?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是热水壶么
<imtxc> adam8157: ping~
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<savr> I'm chatting with some strange doctor via QQ
<savr> found him on QQ
<savr> lol
<imtxc> nexus7 帮忙代购的话 需要多少钱呢 是我直接用信用卡付款么？
<jyfl987> savr: i've no idea, i have 4 decayed tooth without repair
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 我是看kk的提示
<savr> all my teeth are healthy
<savr> i just need a retainer 
<roylez> imtxc: 网上已经有出的了
<imtxc> roylez: 不是今天才开始卖么
<jyfl987> as i have said , just go to the hospital ,they would sell you some
<savr> I shall
<jyfl987> dont worry about the price, consider the exchange rate
<roylez> imtxc: http://www.letsebuy.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=520031
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【售完】【赔本出】Nexus 7 8G=1350元全国包邮。只有2台。全新未拆完美包装 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<savr> jyfl987: you should get your teeth fixed or replaced
<jyfl987> savr: nope i dont like the current solutions, so i want to wait the new technology
<savr> i will be going to hong kong in like a month. Does anyone know if they will have the Nexus 10 and 4 for sale at normal prices?
<savr> jyfl987: what new tech?
<imtxc> roylez: · 已经被妙掉了
<jyfl987> savr: non-pain repair :]
<jyfl987> savr: and programable fake teeth ,etc
<jyfl987> imtxc: 去哪里了？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 什么
<jyfl987> imtxc: 在哪混？还是跟色大象一样悲剧了？
<savr> jyfl987: we have those in the west already
<savr> jyfl987: the chinese must have slowed down their technology copying 
<savr> :p
<imtxc> jyfl987: 还在帝都讨饭。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 色大象去哪了？
<jyfl987> savr: current when you go for repairing your teeth, you just like a lab-animal from the doctor
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不晓得
<jyfl987> savr: but programable teeth? do you really have that?
<huntxu> roylez: ml收到一封郵件，sender同時cc給我，在mutt裏，認為是一封還是兩封
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<roylez> huntxu: m*k* l*v* 还收到邮件？？？
 * jyfl987 (bit-shift-left 2 65)
<savr> jyfl987: yes. when went to space almost a century ago. China hopes to next decade. Obviously we have all this cool crap you are waiting for. :p
<huntxu> roylez: 嚴肅點正經點
<huntxu> roylez: 我以為，奔四的人裏面，只有神不正經的
<cherrot> huntxu: 主席难道正经过么
<roylez> ....
<ljf> 问个问题：哪种程序可以作为login shell?
<huntxu> roylez: 快解答一下啊
<jyfl987> savr: ok, i still need to wait for a decade. migrate is nearly a mission impossible to me
<imtxc> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 我要下班了，明天再说
<cherrot> roylez: 踢一脚就行了 干嘛还不让进门……
<huntxu> roylez: 你十二點才上班...
<huntxu> adam8157: 換你來解答
<roylez> cherrot: 因为你是马化腾的男人
<imtxc> roylez: 膜拜主席，每天工作3小时？
<qiao> roylez, 下班真早。。。
<cherrot> roylez: ...
 * jyfl987 waiting for godot
<roylez> qiao: 送快递的下午要去收件，所以早下班
<qiao> roylez, 哦哦～ lol
<ganggang> python3出来这么久了，怎么modules还这么少。主流是python2呀。
<ganggang> 有谁桌面上装了openyoudao?
<imtxc> 。。。
<imadper> ganggang: ydcv 就够了
<ganggang> imadper, 还有这么个东西呀，试试。
<ganggang> 谢谢
<ganggang> 可以运行。不错
<savr> someone is blasting gangnam style
<savr> really loud
<savr> but no one is dancing!
<savr> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/11/12/shanghai_company_hiring_young_attra.php
<kk> savr,啥网址y Shanghai company hiring young, attractive women as 'condom testers': Shanghaiist
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 基于Ubuntu开展linux信息技术教育的几点想法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392980 基于Ubuntu开展linux信息技术教育的几点想法 新课程小学信息技术标准提得很高：让学生学习信息技术，运用信息技术的能力＝＝再看教材，十几年的画图、WORD、PPT、IE，唯一一个例外是海 …
<lainme> kk 标题醒目了
<kk> lainme, 我很高兴我们的这次谈话。  ㍧ 
<jusss> https://twitter.com
<adam8157> huntxu: 两封一样的
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就是會分開對不
<adam8157> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> adam8157: 我現在的問題是，gmail網頁會認成一封，opera會收到兩封，然後各種混亂，因為列表來的我加了filter會apply到某個label裏，gmail當成同一封所以就比較悲劇
<huntxu> adam8157: 也就是用mutt的話，不用管gmail上的郵件是怎麽排的是吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 自己排自己的
<huntxu> adam8157: imap還是pop?
<adam8157> huntxu: 都不管
<huntxu> adam8157: 我說用啥收，procmail？
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是自己分析thread
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就是要這樣的
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是啊
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<jusss> http://www.baidu.com
<\rs> adam8157: 忍不住了，用 inotifywait http://maskray.me/blog/2012-11-13-personal-mail-system
<kk> \rs,啥网址y MaskRay | 基於 mutt+offlineimap+notmuch+inotifywait 的個人郵件系統
<adam8157> \rs: =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 本地處理了郵件，服務器上不能認麽？
 * adam8157 面试去了
 * adam8157 面校招娃娃 sigh
<huntxu> \rs: 木用的，就是不想被gmail的filter綁架
<huntxu> \rs: 現在的問題是，如果列表的一封郵件，作者同時cc到我，就會同時在inbox和label裏同時出現兩個一樣的thread
<\rs> huntxu: Do this: Skip Inbox, Apply label "Tuna"
<huntxu> \rs: 已經是這樣子做了，問題是cc的那一封在inbox，列表來的一封在label裏，如果不把它們當作同一封郵件就沒有問題，問題就是gmail把它們當成同一封
<Test_L> Hi.
<kk> Test_L, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<iGoogle> huntxu: 邮箱这种基本的东西，折腾浪费时间。要懂得放弃。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 謹遵神諭
<jusss> iGoogle: so你一直都是opera?
<iGoogle> 是
<jusss> opera irc email 
<iGoogle> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<jusss> netscape 和ie有关系没
<iGoogle> 没
<jusss> 只知道netscape变成mozilla了
<huntxu> iGoogle: 現在郵箱是用opera，就是有時候opera跟著gmail一起亂
<jusss> 那浏览器总共就只有4种了
<iGoogle> huntxu: ä½ imap?
<huntxu> iGoogle: 必須imap啊
<huntxu> 這年頭還pop3麽 = =
<jusss> iGoogle: ie netscape chrome opera，还有别的浏览器吗
<iGoogle> Internet Explorer从早期一款商业性的专利网页浏览器Spyglass Mosaic派生出来
<jusss> huntxu: ...pop也不错呀
<jusss> huntxu: 如果imap没有imap idle的话也不是很好感觉
<palomino|working> safari~~ , jusss
<iGoogle> huntxu: 反正google保留了。我本地还imap干吗。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 習慣
<jusss> palomino|working: ...忘了苹果了，，，谁让他们不认为自己是pc
<palomino|working> haha
<huntxu> iGoogle: 自己archive一份也就占那麽點地方
<iGoogle> jusss: w3m啊 elink lyxn
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在苹果算pc了吗
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<jusss> ig
<iGoogle> huntxu: 巨大的占有，说不定导致m4崩溃。 lol
<huntxu> 郵件一多沒好工具煩死，gmail的filter都50個了 。。。
<iGoogle> 上次一个很小的浏览器。纯bin的。我忘记名字了。 jusss
<jusss> iGoogle: ...好吧，你说的我几乎都没用过，我还算用主流的，可是同学们那真正的主流是360
<palomino|working> 360-_-
<piggybox> jusss: 不算吧
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> theworld jusss
<iGoogle> 360是被强奸的主流。 jusss
<iGoogle> 你去跟他们说
<jusss> iGoogle: the world是个我很喜欢的浏览器，以前深度版的xp自带世界之窗
<iGoogle> 是还可以的。the world
<jusss> iGoogle: the world有linux版？
<iGoogle> 那不可能
<iGoogle> ie的框架
<jusss> iGoogle: 我最后一次是在xp上用它
<iGoogle> 就是一个外壳。有些功能抄opera的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 感觉the world跟safari的颜色很像都是银白色
<iGoogle> 还改进了。比较清爽
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<palomino|working> theworld不是被360收了变成360浏览器了嘛?
<iGoogle> roylez: 咋了。带尾巴干吗
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 多久？
<jusss> iGoogle: win上的safari感觉不好用，还不好看
<huntxu> roylez_: 這就回家了...
<palomino|working> 2011年3月15日 – 奇虎360今日正式启动IPO，根据披露的公开招股书，奇虎360以220万美元现金和约200万股普通股收购北京盛景万维科技有限公司旗下世界之窗 , iGoogle
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iGoogle> 哦。破马。你撺掇的？
<jusss> palomino|working: ，，，可是感觉360跟世界之窗一点不像呀
<palomino|working> 最早是让世界之窗做了个定制版
<palomino|working> 后来就。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 360界面那么丑，世界之窗可是小清新
<jusss> palomino|working: 这就好比小姑娘变成了大妈
<palomino|working> 得配合360其他产品的界面吧.. , jusss
<palomino|working> 入乡随俗
 * iGoogle 7年多了。不知道这些
<jusss> palomino|working: 360的默认界面真的很难看呀
<palomino|working> 没事儿，反正是强制安装的
<jusss> 唉，win下又少了个不错的浏览器
<iGoogle> 不安装，就弹弹，弹走鱼尾纹？
<jusss> 话说firefox在我这经常崩溃
<jusss> firefox感觉好不稳定
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<abine1> 现在很好了
<abine1> 火狐现在已经很好了
<abine1> 用着很舒服
<jusss> 但是chrome又不支持直接在X下改代理
<abine1> chrome垃圾了
<jusss> iGoogle: chrome改代理为啥需要de?
<abine1> 居然不能在X下改代理2
<abine1> 火狐可以修改N遍代理
<abine1> 想修改就修改
<jusss> 但火狐经常崩溃呀...
<abine1> 怎么会经常崩溃呢
<abine1> 我都木有见过会崩溃
<abine1> 我倒是见到win7蓝屏了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> chrome也能改阿
<palomino|working> 用那个插件
<palomino|working> switchy
<jusss> 后来有一段时间seamonkey成了我的首选，虽然它也崩溃，不过比，，火狐少
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235658
<abine1> flash才是崩溃的根源
<jusss> palomino|working: 没在chrome里用过插件
<palomino|working> 那满屏的广告咋办阿。。 , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 按理说改带路
<palomino|working> adblock总得装一个吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 按理说gaidaili
<abine1> jusss: 你喜欢广告》》》》》》》》？
<abine1> 你喜欢浏览广告？
<jusss> palomino|working: 按理说改代理应该是一个浏览器基本的功能吧，这个如果都需要插件的话...
<palomino|working> :D
<abine1> 浏览器连网址都木有输入的
<iGoogle> 右键-内容拦截
<abine1> 见过没有？
<abine1> 你只能在里面点击浏览
<jusss> abine1: 还是很少见广告的
<abine1> 从一个页面到另外一个页面
<jusss> abine1: seamonkey可以把地址栏干掉
<iGoogle> opera 界面，啥地方都可以干掉。
<abine1> iGoogle: 你是神吧？
<jusss> seamonkey可以把地址栏工具栏标签栏全部干掉
<abine1> opera是神器
<iGoogle> 藐视你们的破浏览器。
<iGoogle> 下班。
<abine1> 哈
<jusss> opera的字体....
<abine1> 果然是EE
<abine1> 嗯。Opera的字体要调整
<abine1> 不然太丑了
<abine1> 有大有小的
<abine1> 用协调
<abine1> 不协调一致
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo vi /var/lib/locales/supported.d/zh 添加配置后按什么确认？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392983 求各位帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-13 16:38 
<jusss> 越来越喜欢X了
<abine1> 话说快点弄好视频
<nopcall> opera有跟pentadacty一样的拓展么？我用就是为了它。
<abine1> 这样就可以把win7踢出我的电脑了
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔还不下班？
<palomino|working> 刚几点阿。。
<abine1> 五点了
<jusss> palomino|working: 神已经下班了
<abine1> 还不下班？
<palomino|working> 凡人焉敢跟神比
<palomino|working> 6点下班，然后还得加班呢
<abine1> 你要赚外块啊？
<abine1> 还要加班
<jyfl987> 要崩溃有许多办法
<abine1> 买什么机箱好呢？
<jyfl987> jusss: vimperator 用过没？
<abine1> 把硬盘砸了，就崩溃了
<jusss> palomino|working: 直接在X下，在触摸板上双指滑动有鼠标滚轮的作用，但在gnome下就不能了，不知道为啥
<palomino|working> 没外快 , abine1
<palomino|working> :o , jusss
<jusss> jyfl987: 没
<palomino|working> xfce下呢 , jusss
<abine1> 那干嘛加班啊》
<jusss> palomino|working: 莫有xfve
<abine1> 不加班
<palomino|working> 下班时间挤不进去电梯
<jyfl987> jusss: 难怪你这么大惊小怪 没有地址栏
<abine1> 该下班就下班
<jusss> jyfl987: ...
<jusss> jyfl987: 你知道为啥在X下触摸版上可以双指滑动代替鼠标滚轮在gnome下反而不可以的原因吗
<jusss> palomino|working:  你在触摸板上没有试过双指滑动代替鼠标滚轮吗？感觉很不错的
<palomino|working> 经常用 , jusss
<palomino|working> 不过好像不能三指扫 , jusss
<palomino|working> 不像mbp上 , jusss
<jusss> 在mbp上双指滑动也能代替鼠标滚轮，
<jyfl987> jusss: 这干我毛事 鼠标我都不怎么用
<jusss> palomino|working: mbp上三指扫是啥
<jusss> jyfl987: 键盘控？
<jyfl987> Stratfor曾遭匿名黑客攻击，大批信息泄漏，其中包括了Broadwell的帐号paulabroadwell@yahoo.com，以及哈希密码deb2f7d6542130f7a1e90cf5ec607ad1。有人利用暴力破解方法破译密码，耗时17个小时破解出密码是“vsKLVg8L”。
<palomino|working> 三还是四.. , jusss
<jyfl987> jusss: 我不排斥鼠标 只是手懒得动 你要送我个指鼠标 我肯定用
<palomino|working> 太久了忘了 , jusss
<palomino|working> 反正是能切换程序显示桌面什么的
<jusss> palomino|working: mbp果然高级
<jusss> 啥时候也能搞个mbp玩玩就好了
<palomino|working> 想法让公司配一个。。
<jusss> 还没毕业。。
<wangguohao> 怎么学习算法？ 我目前学习到最基本的算法 靠的 GDB 有弊端的？
<wangguohao> 我可以 找到 规律 怎么用C 语言表示出来啊？？  比如选择排序
<jusss> 不知道算法是啥的飘过
<wangguohao> ````
<wangguohao> 不至于 这样的吧
<wangguohao> 最基本的 插入 排序 什么的 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不用鼠标i？
<wangguohao> 有什么经验可以分享的 吗？
<jusss> 我是真不会
<wangguohao> 好吧 我还是看试调器怎么 跑的
<jusss> 算法什么的还有数据结构神马的熬是真的一点都不会...
<wangguohao> 还好 GDB 会用display
<jusss> 这里货真价实的小白
<wangguohao> jusss: 好吧   我慢慢自学去
<jusss> wangguohao: 你可以问问别人
<wangguohao> jusss: 好的
<jusss> 啥时候能进化成大白呀
<wangguohao> jusss: 我一旦 循环 的话， 我就晕
<Test_L> 随便 break ..
<jusss> 这又是啥
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 请在 hacker.org 进入前 1000 名 :D
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你已经进入了？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帽子
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没，我目前没时间玩
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 让我爽爽
<Test_L> jusss: 昨天拿到帽子没..
<jusss> Test_L: 没
<jusss> alvin_rxg: hacker.org干啥是的
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 随便玩的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那上边算法不重要，你脑袋里知识的广泛性才是最重要的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: btw. 好好学英语先 :D
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在想是不是要学汇编
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 随你咯。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那还是学下，话说不知道为啥不是很喜欢脚本，对脚本引起不了兴趣
<jusss> 那么多的脚本，却吸引不了我...唉
<jyfl987> imtxc: 很少用
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://blog.renren.com/share/302639500/14643534277
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 由一道少儿数学题想到 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<jusss> 里面那个东西真的是拉格朗日插值法吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那东西跟 8跟火柴一个正方形有啥区别…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我数学很差，，，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 1, 8, 2, 51 随便一串数，穷举出一个 regex 而已。没意思
<alvin_rxg> oh man! 这不叫 regex.. =.=
<alvin_rxg> 2个小时内第二杯咖啡。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 数学老师从来没这样讲过说任意一串数都有一个通项公式
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 但是看那些国外的定理好像都是这样搞得，
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 国外是教这个定理怎么来的，他们都会拿个东东一点一点推理的。国内是直接说，看啊，这一串有这么个通项。别的没了
<huntxu> adam8157: offlineimap是把郵件同步到本地的？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 天朝的数学坑爹呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 吃饭去
<adam8157> huntxu: 对啊
<huntxu> adam8157: mutt自己其實也能在線讀對不
<adam8157> huntxu: 对, 但是功能很烂
<huntxu> adam8157: = = 那明白了
<huntxu> adam8157:  你怎麽讓它定時讀的
<adam8157> huntxu: daemon的啊, 而且还有quick sync
<huntxu> adam8157: 自帶的daemon？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以以daemon的形式运行
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<huntxu> adam8157: quick sync是在mutt裏直接調用？
<adam8157> huntxu: mutt只会一会儿check一下mail文件夹, 其它和mutt无关
<huntxu> adam8157: 早這麽說就明白了 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: mutt可以把mail mark成read，由offlineimap去同步到server對不
<adam8157> huntxu: 对
<imtxc> ,,,
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: hmm
<roylez_> adam8157_away: 鸭蛋——腌味
<roylez_> huntxu: 糊涂须
<jyfl987> juss 国内不讲那个公式是因为那个知识点超纲了
<mz_> 。。。
<mz_> 大家好
<kk> mz_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<mz_> i字辈的没几个人了》
<MichaelChen> ?
<mz_> ?
<onborad> ?
<fhmdgxs> ？
<mz_> fhmdgxs: 你好
<fhmdgxs> mz_: 你好
<mz_> 嗯，很友好
<mz_> 听说黑龙江下大雪了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大雪吗？想家了。
<fhmdgxs> 我不知道阿， 我没去过
<mz_> firefox下载乱码有法子吗？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 装上wineqq，cpu，温度直线上升。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392998 因为是新手，用的别人做好的deb包。 一打开wineqq，cpu占有不低于50%，甚至跳动到80%，风扇噪音变大，温度狂升。和vbox开xp的效果差不多。 是配置低了，还是wineqq的问题。 cpu 双核 2.16g 统计信息 …
<mz_> 这里不热闹了。。
<fhmdgxs> ff怎么会有乱码阿
<mz_> 下载的中文东西
<mz_> 下了个钢男丝带欧 就乱码了
<MichaelChen> 长春这边已经下了两天了
<MichaelChen> 雪
<MichaelChen> 这边还不冷
<Guest4092> 大家风上好。
<MichaelChen> Qt 5.0 Beta 2 packages 可以下载了
<kt> 大家谁知道哪个foobar2000的irs频道好啊
<kt> irc频道
<kt> 谢谢，有foobar2000的问题
<roylez_> kt: 没这频道
<Guest4092> backtrack哪个频道好啊？
<Guest4092> 中文的backtrack5频道哪个有啊。
<kt> 晕，在foobar2000里问，没人回答我啊
<kt> Hi, everyone, When I embed a cover image into a music file, the image can be shown in foobar but not in windows explorer, why? 
<jusss> 真想骂那些写书的，就不能把一个东西清清楚楚的写到一张纸上吗，非得搞什么分块，分章，本来很简单东西，全给你拆得七零八落的，不看完全部你根本不知道啥意思，跟你妹的写玄幻小说是类，你妹的，坑啊
<jusss> 你妹的写书是给会的的人看的吧，会的人谁看呀
<jusss> 某些写书的人就是坑爹呀
<jusss> 天朝的数学也是坑
<roylez_> jusss: 你自己写啊
<roylez_> jusss: 爱看不看啊
<roylez_> jusss: 看英文书会死啊？
<jusss> roylez_: 我的英文，唉
<roylez_> jusss: 那就回家去练功
<jusss> roy
<jusss> roylez_: 已经在家里啦
<roylez_> jusss: 三国杀4个小时了
<jusss> roylez_: 不会玩三国杀...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在 Ubuntu12.04 64 位版本中体验 Chrome OS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393000 http://wowubuntu.com/chromeos_ubuntu.html # 作者: 你哪里还痛吗 / 本文采用CC BY-NC-SA 2.5协议授权，转载请注明本文链接。 Lightdm-login-chromiumos 可以把 Chromium OS Aura 窗口管理器安装在 Ubuntu 上，但目前只 …
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/11/a-ssd-in-your-pocket.html
<huntxu> roylez_: 給賣個唄
<huntxu> roylez_: 你不用offlineimap的對吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 用
<huntxu> roylez_: 能不第一次全內容sync麽，類似mark offline之類的功能
<roylez_> huntxu: 不知道，我inbox常年是空的
<huntxu> roylez_: 我說一堆folder
<huntxu> roylez_: 還有multiple account你需要麽
<roylez_> huntxu: 没folder了，没multiple account
<huntxu> roylez_: 你現在上班只用lotus是不是...
<roylez_> huntxu: 我现在用inbox zero的方式处理邮件了
<huntxu> roylez_: 木有明白
<huntxu> roylez_: 求別太gaoji
<roylez_> huntxu: 出去买点东西吃了，晚饭没吃饱，8点开始开会到1点
<huntxu> roylez_: 你還是肉身出外算了，跟組織申請一下換個正常時間
<abine1> 有木有人用深度的 l轮子
<abine1> 走了
<abine1> 下班去
<tryit> offlineimap是不是处理中文时有bug?
<Aoy_c`> 什么bug?
<roylez_> huntxu: 会议参加不了了
<roylez_> huntxu: nnnd
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 遲到了？
<tryit> Aoy_c`, 忘记了，我在用gmail的时候是有问题的
<roylez_> huntxu: 7号和13号同样的内容，但是会议id不一样，没把13号的id发给我
<huntxu> roylez_: 噗
<huntxu> roylez_: 那繼續三國殺吧
<Aoy_c`> tryit: 我一直用的好好的啊，没什么问题
<roylez_> huntxu: 队友一个都没上线，该换组织了
<tryit> 玩三国杀的是不是都是90后？
<huntxu> roylez_: 三國殺還有隊友？
<roylez_> huntxu: 公司一个项目里的
<huntxu> roylez_: 。。。
<mengfei> 三国杀还没玩过的漂过……，最近玩过的游戏就只有皇家守卫军……
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • GNOME3.6中ibus输入法切换设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393002 安装gnome-tweak-tool，然后打开它 Code: #pacman -S gnome-tweak-tool 切换到Typing标签，最下面Modifiers-only input source swit...选择你想要的按键，比如Ctrl Shift，关闭即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2012-11-13 19:57 
<airead> tonghuix, ping
<roylez_> huntxu: 公司队友的vpn挂了，不能上sametime了
<huntxu> roylez_: sametime是什麽gaoji玩意
<mengfei> 上面那个arch gnome3 ibus的问题正好我没解决 ，我现在 用的fcitx,去看看去……
 * jusss 召唤勇士
 * jusss 求百度手机输入法2.0
<onlylove> jusss: 德州仪器上班不爽……看下论坛都有意见
<onlylove> jusss: 喵的从网络安装windows和设置outlook有什么好学的
<jusss> onlylove: 你有空没，帮我在网上找个百度手机输入法2.0
<onlylove> 我找找看……
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: amdroid
<jusss> onlylove: android上的
<jusss> 下了个2.0的皮肤，没找到2.0的输入法，真倒霉
<onlylove> http://www.skycn.com/down.php?host=220.243.127.196:82&file=baiduinput_android_v2.0_1000e.zip&str=5b12d6b6499c16e2bd7ba4960e1dea0f
<onlylove> kk出来
<onlylove> 不出来算了……
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 安装高级设置tweak出现错误,该怎么解决.(具体错误见内） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392554 软件中心。。。我只能这麽讲了 统计信息: 发表于 由 berryboy2012 — 2012-11-13 20:56 
<onlylove> 这谁……把cyan给改成black，谢谢了
<FrankLv> 奇怪 我的ubuntu 12 装了nvidia驱动后分辨率哪里去设置？ xorg.conf好像不用了
<maplebeats> FrankLv: nvidia-settings
<jusss> onlylove: thx :)
<jusss> onlylove: 已经开始上班了？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，算是吧……不过感觉超级不爽
<jusss> onlylove: 咋不爽
<onlylove> jusss: 屋里热的要死，外面冻得滴水成冰，看下ubuntu中文的论坛都有意见，妹的装个windows7设置下outlook这事情需要一天来学么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 啥公司啊？
<jusss> 双拼的皮肤
<jusss> keng
<onlylove> 德州仪器
<onlylove> 惠普的外包
<onlylove> 人外包都是招熟练工，这哥们把我当学徒
<jusss> onlylove: 这不轻巧些吗 lol
<onlylove> jusss: 不爽……还不如玩linux，异构网络都轻松玩，在这网络不用我，服务器不用我，就桌面用，还把我当学徒
<jusss> onlylove: 一个月给多少
<oinil> onlylove: 在德州上班？
<onlylove> jusss: 税前4500去掉税和保险什么的大概3500吧
<onlylove> oinil: 帝都
<jusss> onlylove: 3500在帝都貌似的确有点少。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 少啥……我去干运维，这价钱人嫌我漫天要价
<onlylove> jusss: 想想还是神化实在，一月5500，不过要干三年
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，有没有考虑别的公司
<onlylove> jusss: 我要断粮了
<jusss> onlylove: 3500，一个月房租多少
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<FrankLv> maplebeats: lsmod | grep nv  return nothing ( sorry chinese input not installed yet)
<onlylove> 房租不会超过1000的
<fhmdgxs> ti在啥地方
<jusss> onlylove: 那你一个月能剩2000？
<onlylove> jusss: 差不多吧，应该不到……
<jusss> onlylove: 那还不错嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 不错什么……我在家拿2000轻松
<jusss> onlylove: 那换个吧。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 要不是快断粮了……
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 结婚有老婆孩子了？
<onlylove> jusss: 我这样给你讲，火车站招保安的，管吃住一月1800
<onlylove> jusss: 没结婚……
<jusss> onlylove: ...没结婚还好
<onlylove> jusss: 人什么技术不要啊……1800净赚
<jusss> onlylove: 结婚了估计更悲催
<onlylove> jusss: 科贸招装机的，忘记管不管吃了，管住一月3000，不过要干一年以上……
<jusss> onlylove: 你也是乡下的人？
<onlylove> jusss: 算是乡下吧，和帝都比
<onlylove> jusss: 在当地算城里人……
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。那你还算不上农民工
<onlylove> jusss: 我农村户口
<onlylove> jusss: 家里没有耕地，标准的农民工
<happyaron> roylez: roylez_ 面主席你没帽子了
<jusss> onlylove: ...那好吧，你已经是没有地的农民工了，我还是有地的农民工
<onlylove> jusss: 回家种田吧，现在还不知道哪个挣钱多呢
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
 * hamo 蛋蛋壕又哪玩去了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么服务器都不支持ubuntu！？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392977 qy117121 写道: phoenixlzx 写道: 一对好基友？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 berryboy2012 — 2012-11-13 21:42 
<FrankLv> maplebeats: 哈哈，我的显卡太老啦 nvidia-current 不支持了，dmesg里看到了 准备装 nvidia-96 我的GF440.。。。
<maplebeats> FrankLv: 扔了，再买一个
<FrankLv> nvidia-96 是虚拟包 看来要去 //www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<FrankLv> maplebeats: 我的8年前的机器哦 跑 ubuntu+awesome 还挺欢的 就是firefox占CPU太高
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，你终于现身了，下午mayli找了你一下午
<maplebeats> FrankLv: 我的机子跑awesome也不错呀。。。GT630..
<jusss> 跑的太快了。。。
<jusss> 还没说呢就跑了
<jusss> 哎
<jusss> some days
<nopcall> 原来我一直不知道 emacs也能用sudo的来修改非本用户的文件。。。今天终于知道了
<imtxc-> test
<kk> imtxc-, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<eexpress> error: Could not read 711cf897031f2af5d945dacd86d7987ad797454b
<eexpress> fatal: bad tree object 711cf897031f2af5d945dacd86d7987ad797454b
<jusss> eexpress: 这是啥
<eexpress> 这是快死了的信息。
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 话说度娘的输入法真的很不错呀
<fhmdgxs> butterfs?
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 【求助】ubuntu 10.04 不能关机、不能睡眠、不能切换用户！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393017 刚装的 ubuntu 10.04，一直存在的下面的问题： 1. 关机时（点任务栏上的关机选项，和各种关机命令），屏幕已经关掉了，硬盘和风扇还一直 在转，等多久也没用， …
<pityonline> 百度手机输入法会自动导入联系人信息，通讯录又被卖了一回……
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不在乎了,反正也没有多少隐私
<pityonline> 自动导入通讯录到词库那个选项是默认勾选的，装完输入法后你还来不及取消选项丫就给导到他们服务器上了
<pityonline> 是没多少隐私，天天一帮骚扰电话找你……
<roylez_> pityonline: 正解
<roylez_> pityonline: 见一次 hamo ，揍一次
<pityonline> roylez_: 怎么把 hamo 给扯上了，又不是他开发的，他又不能决策
<soiamso> 哪个SB 把 cpp 也翻译了....
<roylez_> pityonline: 连坐
<roylez_> soiamso: 怎么翻译的？
<roylez_> soiamso: 擦屁屁？
<pityonline> 而且百度输入法把流行词搞成新闻了，像那搜狗一样，输入法不干输入法的工作，却包揽了娱乐新闻的工作，就像姘鸡司晨，公鸡的活儿母鸡抢着干
<pityonline> roylez_: 哈哈
<roylez_> pityonline: 最恨流行词更新了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个叫牝鸡司晨。
<pityonline> roylez_: 我也特讨厌那些流行词，都挺弱智的，糟蹋文化
<pityonline> 的确不知道牝鸡司晨的牝字是这么写的，所以随便找了个姘头儿的姘
<roylez_> pityonline: 就没发现那些流行词有用的
<soiamso> roylez_: c pre processor 输出的 <command-line> 翻译成 <命令行>, 直接导致很多依赖这个输出的C库有问题
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是用 qq 拼音……它自动匹配出来了，我自己也写不出来这个字。
<pityonline> roylez_: 本来就没用，浪得慌而已
<pityonline> 我用五笔，词库是默认的，所以打不出牝鸡司晨这个词
<roylez_> soiamso: 技术类还是看英文吧
<FrankLv> 发现 rdesktop -f 全屏下退出键 Alt+Ctrl+Enter 在awesome下不工作，闪一下就又全屏了，我的Modkey设置成ALt了 难道冲突了
<roylez_> soiamso: 都是些文科生翻译的，你指望有什么质量
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 文科生翻译的？不会吧？这个可是技术性的资料啊。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<soiamso> roylez_: 不是中文英文的问题，这个输出就不是给普通人看的，主要是其他程序用的
<roylez_> UbuntuTalk: 要出书的时候容易啊，学校里面贴个小广告，招兼职翻译，大把的学生就去了...
<roylez_> soiamso: 文科生不明白啊
<soiamso> roylez_: 很多程序就度 char8 遇到中文就。。。
<ofan> arch 500多M更新
<roylez_> /kick ofan 
<roylez_> ofan: 我恨你
<soiamso> roylez_: 如何找到这个翻译，要fix掉
<ofan> roylez_: 砸了
<ofan> 我又没热你
<roylez_> ofan: 你别说有500M啊
<ofan> roylez_: 你也arch?
<roylez_> ofan: 现在打字的就是
<madper> ofan:  你的ssh连不上去了.
<ofan> 我快一个月没更新了
<roylez_> ofan: o.... 66M
<madper>  ofan: 今晚一直连不上去.
<ofan> madper: 我这正常
<madper> ofan: 你在墙外当然正常了!!
<madper> ofan: 我只是告诉你, 你的被封了而已.
<soiamso> roylez_: <built-in> 这句就没有翻译吗的，
<ofan> madper: 难道被抢了
<ofan> 擦
<madper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> ibus输入框不显示了，盲打中
<ofan> madper: 你悲剧
<madper> ofan: 为啥/
<madper> of
<madper> ofan: 为啥?
<ofan> ma
<ofan> madper: 别人好的
<roylez_> soiamso: 内置
<madper> ofan: 我擦.....
<madper> ofan: 不是吧....
<madper> of
<imtxc-> 好什么
<madper> ofan: 可能是运营商的行为.
<madper> imtxc-: 你的ssh能上吗?
<imtxc-> 我这里速度慢得要死啊
<imtxc-> 我都懒得说了。。。。就凑合
 * FrankLv rdesktop -K WM的组合键就还能用啦
<ofan> 一个vpn,俩ssh在连着
<imtxc-> gmail都打不开
<ofan> 我着gmail也慢
<soiamso> roylez_: 一句翻译了，一句没有翻译，翻译的那句就开始出bug了
<imtxc-> 用google player居然提示俺在朝内。。
<ofan> 你代理没弄好吧
<fyodor_> 两 ssh 都极慢。看来平日里放水了？
<imtxc-> 全局啊
<imtxc-> 脸书可以打开
<ofan> 还有访问ipv6的
<ofan> madper: isp?
<imtxc-> 有空了你查查是不是被封了？
<madper> ofan: 我估计是. 
<twang> 脸书太浪费时间了
<ofan> 没有
<ofan> vpn,ssh都有人连着
<imtxc-> 今天中午youtube倒挺快
<ofan> 可能服务器负载高
<imtxc-> 就是google极慢，。。
<twang> ofan: 你买了ＶＰＳ？
<ofan> 我这ssh登录很慢
<ofan> twang: 干嘛
<twang> ofan: 看大家好像都在用你的服务器？
<ofan> 貌似负载不高
<ofan> 就网速慢
<ofan> twang: 我卖vpn,ssh的
<twang> ofan: ssh真么卖？
<ofan> twang: 9RMB/月
<twang> ofan: 什么配置　服务？给个地址
<imtxc-> 唉
<ofan> twang: 这还要配置？没地址
<imtxc-> 希望会开完了能好起来
<ofan> 还没开完？
<madper> imtxc: 要看lcc下台否.
<imtxc-> 还得两天啊
<twang> ofan: 私人的？
<ofan> twang: 恩
<ofan> madper: 过几天弄http代理
<jusss> madper: 要连任了吗
<ofan> openshift不知道流量限制多少
<imtxc-> 。。。
<ofan> 不限流量的话，弄他200来个做代理
<jusss> ofan: 为啥我总是想把openshift里面的那个f去掉。。。
<ofan> jusss: 因为你脑子里想得都是那个
<jusss> ofan: 你能知道我在想什么
<soiamso> ofan: 16 gear 套餐 48刀一个月，
<ofan> jusss: 没兴趣知道
<ofan> soiamso: 噢
<ofan> 免费的流量多少
<jusss> it's amazing that you said you had known of what I was thinking.
<jusss> 这是我突然间想起来的一句话
<jusss> 好吧，睡觉去
<soiamso> ofan: 按小时收费不用不收费
<ofan> soiamso: 流量也似按小时？？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1678944425/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 美美無話說的相册-呵呵好傻逼
<soiamso> ofan: 42是先收了再按虚拟机size 收费，512 ram 0.03/hr/gear
<soiamso> ofan: 0.05
<ofan> soiamso: openshift?
<ofan> 不是有免费的么
<imtxc-> lcc是谁
<soiamso> https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/pricing#faq-gear-sizes
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Pricing | OpenShift by Red Hat
<ofan> 15 pages/second。。。。。
<ofan> shit
<ofan> 不过貌似也可以，自己做代理用够了
<soiamso> ofan: 在http-reverse-proxy 那里就可以控制你的数量
<imtxc-> madper
<soiamso> ofan: 别到处推广
<ofan> soiamso: 这个他怎么可能知道
<ofan> 我自己做proxy
<soiamso> ofan: 谁？
<ofan> soiamso: openshift
<ofan> 可以开个socket做代理
<ofan> 不行就加密，就没法控制了
<soiamso> ofan: 如果教程上面有openshift 很快就gfw 掉
<ofan> 噢
<ofan> 我不推广
<ofan> 弄好了给频道里的用
<imtxc_> ofan: 哇 等待
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是呀,哪位用openshift架设一个代理,共享给大家用用
<soiamso> ofan: free plan 不可以 DNS A
<ofan> soiamso: dns a?
 * adam8157 网速像sh*t一样
<imtxc_> adam8157: 是啊。。。
<soiamso> ofan: 还有 http 不可以暗跳转，也就是http domain 不可变
<ofan> 我这屋里20多号人挤个wifi 慢死
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 多少的网速?
<ofan> soiamso: 可以开socket，就不用特殊处理http
<ofan> 直接socks代理了
<ofan> 不过openshift貌似只能开一个端口
<soiamso> ofan: pptpd -> iptablefilter ->  redsocks  -> ssh
<ofan> 噢 貌似不能多socket，只能是http server
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> soiamso: openshift路由直接过滤了，没有独立ip
<soiamso> ofan: 都说了domain 是不能隐藏的
<ofan> 隐藏domain?
<soiamso> ofan: 例如用一个域名，或ip地址代替 ， redhat 的域名
<ofan> soiamso: 绑定域名？
<ofan> 免费的不能，但这不是问题
<ofan> 有免费子域名
<ofan> soiamso: dns做cname应该可以
<soiamso> ofan： 只能搞 http proxy
<ofan> 恩
<soiamso> ofan: CNAME 也不行，那个要暗跳，需要DNS支持，但DNS在redhat那里
<ofan> soiamso: cname指向rh给的地址
<ofan> 不是指向ip
<soiamso> ofan: 你试试就知道
<soiamso> ofan: 浏览器应该会吧你的domain替换掉
<ofan> 噢 我知道，改http header的HOST
<soiamso> ofan: 应该是你的DNS供应商，提供的proxy功能
<ofan> 干掉了gconf!
 * FrankLv testing ...中文可以了
<pityonline> git diff 时如果有中文会乱码……
<pityonline> git log 不乱码了，diff 居然又出现了……
<pityonline> 刚写了个有中文的文件，让 git 跟踪，然后看 git diff 的结果，居然不乱码，但之前的那个依旧乱码。最后明白了，那个中文c乱码的文件是在windows 里写的
<adam8157> pityonline: utf8就没事儿, git diff不会给你转码, 而vim会
<pityonline> adam8157_away: utf8 是没事儿，我刚注意到那文件编码是 cp936 的
<ofan> 渣win
<ofan> pityonline: vim 里设置保存时自动转码
<pityonline> ofan: set charconvert?
<ofan> no
<ofan> au * bufwrite set ff=utf8
<ofan> 是不是bufwrite我忘了
<pityonline> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 总之是在保存前执行
<ofan> pityonline: 错了 是set fenc=utf8
<pityonline> ofan: git reset HEAD^ 不小心执行了这句，结果连已经 commit 的也给恢复了，怎么能滚回去呢？
<ofan> ff是换行格式
<ofan> pityonline: checkout master
<ofan> 哦 已经commit貌似就不行了
<ofan> 除非记得那个comit的hash
<pityonline> ofan: checkout master 好像只能切换到 master 分支
<ofan> 恩 我以为你原来在master
<pityonline> ofan: 那个 commit 的 hash 应该有的，因为 github 上还可以看到
<pityonline> ofan: 本来就在 master 呀
<ofan> pityonline: …… 那直接checkout就行了吧
<pityonline> ofan: 不行
<ofan> pityonline: check
<ofan> pityonline: 你原来head和master不是指向同一个commit？
<ofan> reset只影响head
<ofan> checkout -f，或者reset master试试
<pityonline> ofan: 原来是，现在好像不是了，git pull 提示要先提交本地修改才行，又要 merge，我对 git 老是要求 merge 总感到莫名其妙
<fyodor_> merge 正常吧，远程修改了你本地还没更新呢
<ofan> pull干嘛
<ofan> pityonline: merge master
<pityonline> ofan: 惨了，执行 checkout -f 后都被打回原形了
<pityonline> ofan: 我还是对照 github 先把修改的内容找回来吧
<ofan> pityonline: checkout只是变回master
<ofan> 估计你checkout前有修改的内容
<pityonline> ofan: checkout -f 后就变回修改前的内容了
<pityonline> ofan: 还好只有三个文件，不到十行代码
<pityonline> ofan: 奇怪，只是 checkout -f ，怎么就把 master 给 diverge 了呢？而且我只有一个 master 分支的，没有其它分支
<pityonline> ofan: 现在是 have 1 and 4 different commits each
<ofan> pityonline: 这种情况下应该先stash，然后checkout/reset，在stash apply
<pityonline> ofan: 看起来还是要 merge
<ofan> pityonline: checkout会迁出master下所有文件，-f是强制用master下的文件覆盖当前的
<pityonline> ofan: 下次我在个不重要的本地仓库里试试，刚修改的是配置文件，这个有点儿危险
<mugebjgd> gnome的ibus好奇葩 切换起来要死人的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 能换fcitx不？
<mugebjgd> 似乎不能
<mugebjgd> 因为编译选项给关了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 悲剧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 换KDE吧
<mugebjgd> 显然不能换kde
<mugebjgd> 更慢
<mugebjgd> 看鼠标跳就要吐了
<mugebjgd> mate xfce
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 机器硬件配置很低吗？
<mugebjgd> 上网本
<mugebjgd> 家里高配的机器也不上kde
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我认为KDE是linux下唯一堪用的桌面环境。
<mugebjgd> 实在搞不清gnome那帮人天天在做什么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 忙着把gnome折腾成平板系统
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可惜坑挖得太大。填不完了。
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> 平板？ 绝对是android的天下
<mugebjgd> 就等android x86成熟了
 * mugebjgd 捅松鼠 alvin_rxg
 * mugebjgd 捅 饭仔 ofan
 * mugebjgd 捅屁股 piggybox
<mugebjgd> 好无聊啊
<mugebjgd> 出来聊天啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我在想该几点睡觉
<mugebjgd> 别睡了
<mugebjgd> 我最近又在纠结 用什么系统
<mugebjgd> android x86太不给力了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Arch+KDE。这是我的选择
<mugebjgd> kde直接扔
<mugebjgd> 太费资源
<mugebjgd> 用kde还不如上win7
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不爱win
<mugebjgd> win7都比kde流畅
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 那你上win7吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这是最好的选择了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 然后再买一部android平板。就完美了。
<mugebjgd> 上网本win7太慢
<mugebjgd> 我有android平板
<mugebjgd> 2部android手机
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Arch+openbox。可能也不错。可以试试
<mugebjgd> 我用openbox2年多了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好吧。
<mugebjgd> 不支持touchpad的锁定
<mugebjgd> 所以用mate
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我这个菜鸟，遇到老鸟了。
<mugebjgd> 用arch时间越长 越觉得想换换别的系统
<ofan> mugebjgd: 换mac
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] mac是最终归宿啊！
<ofan> 弄了个clang_complete插件
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 定制级耳道耳机是耳机发烧友的最终归宿啊！可惜那价格，让人望而却步。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 该睡觉了。各位晚安～
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你回的过了?
<ofan> 德国
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有 
<mugebjgd> ofan: 12月14日才回去
<ofan> mugebjgd: 感恩节以后？
<ofan> 我想感恩节出去玩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我不知道什么是感恩节
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不穿衣服的小妞上街感恩？
<piggybox> 德国没那节？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 吃火鸡
<ofan> piggybox: 德国只有香肠节
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还有啤酒节
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 有点常识 感恩节是为了感谢当地的印地安人
<piggybox> 感恩节我要去Santa Cruz
<ofan> 求带走!
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 你知识好丰富啊，俺愚昧无知一直以为是感谢上帝呢
<ofan> 感恩节是印第安人的节？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 扯淡把，欧洲没有感恩节？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你看看感恩节的来历
<piggybox> In Germany, an early October festival is known as Erntedankfest, or the Harvest Thanksgiving Festival.
<ofan> 收获香肠的节
<mugebjgd> 感恩节的由来要一直追溯到美国历史的发端。1620年，著名的“五月花号”船满载不堪忍受英国国内宗教迫害的清教徒102人到达美洲。1620年和1621年之交的冬天，他们遇到了难以想像的困难，处在饥寒交迫之中，冬天过后，活下来的移民只剩下50来人。基于“来者是客”的信念与习俗，印第安人给这些移民送来了生活必需品，并且教导ä»
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 看了一遍wiki看来我没记错啊，是感谢上帝，不是印第安人
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 看我发的
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 乱码
<ofan> mugebjgd: 乱码帝
<mugebjgd> wiki 中文
<ofan> mugebjgd: latex里没有unique exists符号？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 应该有
<mugebjgd> google
<ofan> Special blessings, viewed as coming from God, called for Days of Thanksgiving. 
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没找到
<ofan> 直接用\exists !代替了
<mugebjgd> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%84%9F%E6%81%A9%E8%8A%82
<kk> mugebjgd ⇪ ti: 感恩节 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving#History
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Thanksgiving - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 跟英文的描述完全不一样
<ofan> The French settlers in the area typically had feasts at the end of the harvest season and continued throughout the winter season, even sharing their food with the indigenous peoples of the area.
<piggybox> 中文版本看着比较outdated
<ofan> 这时说加拿大的，只有一句话提了本地人
<mugebjgd> Als die Pilgerväter bei Plymouth Rock in Massachusetts landeten, feierten sie zusammen mit den einheimischen Wampanoag-Indianern im Herbst 1621 ein dreitägiges Erntedankfest. Ohne deren Hilfe hätten sie den folgenden Winter nicht überlebt. Ca. 90 Wampanoag-Indianer und 50 Kolonisten sollen an dieser Feier teilgenommen haben; sie ist aber geschichtlich nicht belegt. Die Indianer sagen, dass ihre Erntedankfeste bereits viele Jahr
<mugebjgd> 德语版本的和中文一致
<ofan> 这个还是得看英文的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上了win8了么
<ofan> 没
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你不是有msdnaa么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接上一个试试看啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 也是要钱的 不买
<mugebjgd> ofan: msdnaa是免费的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 室友买了，试用了下，感觉很一般
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我在国内和德国都是
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我登录过一次，只是有优惠不是免费的
<mugebjgd> ofan: nexus4被抢空了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 嘛时候回德国？可以帮我买 kindle 不？
<alvin_rxg> 那插头能在德国用不？…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没老的kindle了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道 我自己没有kindle
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那啥 paper 啥的。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 倒是有个要送人的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那东西120刀呢
<alvin_rxg> >_< 不能多带了啊…
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 换算成欧元便宜的吧
<alvin_rxg> 那东西德国直接 120€ 呃……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还没算运费和税
<alvin_rxg> >_< 那算了。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 美国的价格要加税
<mugebjgd> 我看看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: amazon.com还有69的kindle
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我准备买个给我的堂妹呢
<alvin_rxg> 哦。下次再说吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也想要？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我就帮你订个 希望能顺利带回来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 69刀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说好了啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ????
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回应下
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我还没看要哪个你呢…
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我周末看看行不？现在写报告
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<mugebjgd> 越早越好
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢 :)
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那插头能在德国用不？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊
<alvin_rxg> ._. 呃。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都和你说了 我没有kindle
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我买了之后就没开包装
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不是，你有见过美国的插头么？和德国的相比能用么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买的时候不含插头
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: usb
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据我所知
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd:  那没问题 :)  周末我看看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 越早看越好
<alvin_rxg> ok... 星期四。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我还要帮同来的同事买
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以就一起了 他没有amazon账户
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他不信任互联网
<mugebjgd> 下了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接给我邮件
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: gmail的那个 你知道的 我就能看到了 
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: ok~ 谢谢
<kk>  06:51
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-14
<imtxc> ofan: 找到速度慢的原因了么？
<ofan> imtxc: 什么速度慢
<airead> morning
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> ofan: 访问gmail啊
<fa1c0n> ofan: 是做什么的，怎么我这几天看你哪么滴活跃呢！
<iGoogle> ofan 是js
<iGoogle> lol
<fa1c0n> 哇偶……
<fa1c0n> *.*
<qiao> morning ~
<ofan> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> fa1c0n: 墙外人，你不懂的
<zhu> test
<kk> zhu, 点点点.  ㍡ 
 * MeaCulpa 重庆的zf Twitter还在活跃...
<ofan> imtxc: 在不在？
<ofan> 错了
<MeaCulpa>  98 cqgov: 重庆市启动技工院校非全日制学历教育试点工作:  http://bit.ly/SlCEi2 |09:22 AM Nov 14, 2012|
<imtxc> ofan: .
<ofan> 色大象在不在
<MeaCulpa>  99 cqgov: 重庆市出台食品安全连带责任追究试行办法:  http://bit.ly/W38KoQ |09:22 AM Nov 14, 2012|
<MeaCulpa> 100 cqgov: 重庆市进一步加强社区教育工作:  http://bit.ly/W38HJP |09:22 AM Nov 14, 2012|
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这意思是重庆不封小鸟罗。赶紧去重庆。
<iGoogle> 顺便找一个重庆妹子
<ofan> 色大象色大象色大象色大象色大象色大象
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 显然封，州官可以放火，百姓点灯的不行
<MeaCulpa> 某跨平台网游Feature list之一: Here you won't have to compete with Chinese farming bots. Our farming bots are from all over the world, not only China. Just kidding.
<fa1c0n> MeaCulpa: 墙外人？这么好？ofen是墙外人？
<ofan> imadper: 来了？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • hp6901p 安装ubuntu12.04如何安装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393035 昨天装了ubuntu12.04lts版 可怎么也搜索不到显卡驱动 附加驱动里面没有 源也设置成主服务器的了，软件全部更新完成，显卡是ati3200的 就是没法找到驱动，请教下大家怎么弄 统计信息: 发表于 …
<imadper> ofan: 刚看完邮件...
<ofan> imadper: nnnd 想换耳机线
<ofan> imadper: 小凡科技说运费好几百 我擦
<imadper> ofan: zephone的
<ofan> imadper: 给推荐个店呗
<imadper> ofan: 米国绝对有卖的.
<imadper> ofan: 我只认识flac.taobao.com
<ofan> 尼玛我ebay上买的破线用了不到一个月
<ofan> imadper: 运费怎么样
<imadper> ofan: 以前经常去他们家的实体店曾听.
<imadper> ofan: 我怎么知道到米国的运费怎么样....
<ofan> imadper: 耳机线很小，应该跟平邮差不多，基本都是免运费，最多也就几十吧
<imadper> ofan: 基本都是免的吧... 不过我的m1是直接去他家的实体店买的.
<ofan> imadper: 关键是运费..
<imadper> ofan: 那你得自己问...
<imadper> ofan: 估计不便宜.
<iGoogle> 谁使用12.10
<imadper> ofan: 泽丰的咸菜, 米国肯定有卖的.
<ofan> imadper: 这家没tf10的线
<sjd_zeus> iGoogle: 我用的fedora 17
<ofan> imadper: 全名？ 咸菜怎么拼
<imadper> ofan: 你直接问他. 不一定都放在上面了...
<sjd_zeus> imadper: fedora 18正式版什么时候出呢
<imadper> ofan: 我查查...
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 调票了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 如果不再次调票, 可能是明年一月吧.
<ofan> imadper: silver dragon? 貌似很贵
<iGoogle> 达到rpm
<imtxc> imadper: 你用libreoffice么
<sjd_zeus> 还玩跳票呀
<imadper> imtxc: no.
<imadper> ofan: http://erji.abang.com/od/high2level/a/tf10shengjixian.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 泽丰品牌tf10耳塞升级线材全攻略_耳机_数码_阿邦网
<imtxc> imadper: 那你用啥子看doc啥的？
<iGoogle> sjd_zeus: 小白测试版本，玩的就是心跳。
<ganggang> thinkpad安装lxde，那个音量，亮度的快捷键怎么生效呀？像gnome3那样，
<sjd_zeus> iGoogle: 12.10也是小白版本
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<ganggang> FN+亮度调整目前有效。声音控制的快捷键不好用呀
<imadper> imtxc: 好久没看过doc了...
<ofan> imadper: 打不开
<imtxc> imadper: 牛啊
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<iGoogle> ganggang: 小版本。自己设置
<imadper> ofan: 渣渣... 你们的网也太渣了.. kk都打开了...
<imadper> ofan: 你搜索: zephone aurora
<iGoogle> imadper: 搞一个体内耳机吧
<iGoogle> 植入你体内
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 这个得要医学来搞吧...
<iGoogle> 那窃听，就方便了
<ofan> imadper: 质量怎么样啊
<imadper> ofan: 高级升级线材：        极光 （Aurora）                维也纳（Vienna）  中档升级线材：        田园 （Pastoral）             紫雨（Purple Storm） 
<ofan> imadper: 别用几个月就一个耳朵不响了
<imadper> ofan: zephone... 你该考虑价格, 不用考虑质量...
<iGoogle> 名称越多的，越是骗子产品。 
<imadper> iGoogle: 窃听...
<ofan> imadper: 不能不考虑吧
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天重新把我的耳机从箱子里面翻出来听了
<ganggang> iGoogle, 是不是设置lxde-rc.xml文件就可以？
<ofan> imadper: 我这个快30刀买的，不到两个月就挂了
<imadper> ofan: zephone的话... 森海的咸菜啥的, 都是zephone代工的.
<ofan> imtxc: 140刀 。。。。。。
<iGoogle> ganggang: lxde的不知道哦
<imadper> ofan: 渣渣... 
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 速速改名字
<imadper> imtxc: 你去改.
<ofan> imadper: 太贵了
<txc> imadper: å¼±
<iGoogle> 果然
<ofan> imadper: 140刀不如买null audio lune
 * adam8157 擦, IBM 还在为ThinkPad贡献kernel代码.....
<adam8157> iGoogle: ee修好没
<imadper> ofan: zephone pastoral
<imadper> ofan: 140刀不如去买一个se535
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋。赶紧回答。git 现在不通。没修好
<adam8157> iGoogle: 记得做这些操作一定要同步后再搞...
<imadper> ofan: aurora是顶级咸菜....
<iGoogle> stackoverflow那帖子，说的乱七八糟的
<ofan> imadper: 你看head-fi的评测就直到
<iGoogle> 你碰过没？
<ofan> null audio lune很不错
<imadper> ofan: 买: pastoral 这个便宜. 
<adam8157> iGoogle: 碰到过, 然后等它同步好就OK了
<ofan> imadper: 这个只能搜到淘宝的
 * imadper 求赠送tf10
<iGoogle> 不要怀疑步骤。我的都是脚本。不会错的。是u1的同步搞出来的。 adam8157
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那不应该呀... 国外的发烧友多一些吧...
<iGoogle> u1同步了一半的.git
<iGoogle> 估计
 * imadper 我能吐嘈吗?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2401353631&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1352858863_4k2_724641841
<ofan> imadper: 零售价：480.00 元 - 4320.00 元
<adam8157> iGoogle: 回退好了
<iGoogle> reset过一次。无效
<imadper> ofan: ... 480能接受.
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你原来的数据呢? 同步到u1后本地删了?
<ofan> imadper: 壕
<iGoogle> 没删除啊
<imadper> ofan: 我连tf10都没有!
<iGoogle> 难道reset --hard2次？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 本地没删除, 竟然出错了?
<iGoogle> 应该是u1搞出来的事情
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,=
<iGoogle> ci push后，才看到u1说同步完成了。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 说明同步中，我刚好修改了
<ofan> imadper: 你帮我代购个线吧
<imadper> ofan: 行. 
<ofan> 想从淘宝买，因为我支付宝里有钱
<ofan> imadper: 我可以帮你发个tf10
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好. 那发顺丰给你?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 有原始的。现在这台机器。关闭了u1
<ofan> 感恩节估计会降价
<ofan> imadper: 擦 顺丰发美国？？
<imadper> ofan: tf10得看到时候的价格. 
<adam8157> iGoogle: 原始的没错就好
<ofan> imadper: 不到100刀
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 顺丰有国际快递的业务的. 
<ofan> 记得去年是$69
<ofan> imadper: 多少钱啊
<imadper> ofan: 恩. 去年是神价.
<iGoogle> 等
<imadper> ofan: 不知道... 我没发过...
<imadper> ofan: 今天下午帮你问一下?
<ofan> 我上次收耳机线是个平邮的，免运费
<ofan> imadper: 壕的，谢谢了
<imadper> ofan: 从国内? 免运费?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 那帖子，你都看明白了没。
<ofan> imadper: 米国的，东西很小啊，最多也就几刀
<ofan> 能直接放到邮箱里
<imadper> ofan: 哦. 好. 那个啥, 我去跟前台说一下, 然后让顺丰来了给我打个电话. 
<ofan> imadper: ok
<txc> imadper: 顺丰可以从米国邮过来？
<imadper> ofan: 前台直接帮我拨通顺丰的电话了.... 200块钱.
<imadper> ofan: 靠谱不?
<jusss> imadper: 问个问题，汇编里那个start:能改成别的吗
<imadper> jusss: 可以.
<txc> imadper: 洋气
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽
<imadper> txc: 是发过去, 不是发过来..
<txc> imadper: gaoji
<jusss> imadper: 可以改成haha:？
<ofan> imadper: 深圳很多发货到美国都免费
<imadper> jusss: 可以.
<ofan> 顺丰要200.。。
<imadper> ofan: 那我不了解呀....
<ofan> 太黑了
<imadper> ofan: 这边, Aurora 680
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 前台说ems会便宜很多. 但是我没问...
<ofan> imadper: 啊 ems多少钱
<jusss> imadper: 一个汇编程序里可以有多个end 标号吗
<imadper> ofan: 你敢把我上句话看完吗?
<imadper> jusss: 无穷个.
<ofan> 其实ems就行，外面加个气泡垫
<imadper> ofan: 可以. 
<ofan> imadper: 问问呗
<imadper> ofan: 怎么问?
<ofan> imadper: ...
<jusss> imadper: 哦，那怎么判断执行顺序？
<imadper> ofan: 等我下午有空的时候打个电话问问吧.
<imadper> jus
<imadper> jusss: 不执行他就好了.
<ofan> imadper: 好吧
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<jusss> imadper: so正常的只会有一个end？
<imadper> jusss: 得看是干嘛的end了. 你调中断然后再结束程序, 一般就一个吧... 我接触的很少, 你去问大胡子.
<ofan> ...我连ems官网都打不开
<imadper> ofan: http://www.fedex.com/cn/rates/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 联邦快递 - 国际快递价格查询 - 快递费用价目表
<ofan> fedex很贵的
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 我是想给你看, 他广东省单独标价. 其他省份统一价格.
<imadper> ofan: 所以, 广东/深圳什么的, 会便宜. 
<imadper> ofan: 别的快递估计也是这样子的.
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 我下个月去广州, 那个时候帮你买?
<ofan> imadper: fedex这个不支持快递封？
<imadper> ofan: 看上去是...
<ofan> imadper: 0.5公斤224.....
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 顺丰同价格.
<imadper> ofan: 比 adam他们从美国运东西回来贵多了!!!
<abine1> www.ubuntu.org.cn
<abine1> 不能访问了
<abine1> 怎么回事？
<abine1> 说是不能重定向
<abine1> Firefox 检测到该服务器正在将此地址的请求循环重定向
<imadper> 对了, tf10已经停产了.
<imadper> 斯巴达了吧.
<ofan> imadper: 貌似广东那便宜很多
<imadper> ofan: 便宜多少?
<jusss> ofan: 你要买什么
<imadper> jusss: 咸菜.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://t.dianping.com/deal/83253
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 棒约翰比萨团购-大众点评团嘉兴站-大众点评网团购
<ofan> ems 180
<ofan> 哦 这是特快的
<imadper> ofan: 要经济型快递就够了
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<txc> adam8157:  你买nexus 4的时候，帮忙带一台nexus 7吧……
<ofan> 。。。中速快件也180
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<ofan> 什么定价喔槽
<imadper> ofan: ..... 我擦......
<ofan> imadper: 我哭了
<imadper> ofan: 不过说真的,  国内极光才680, 你米国怎么那么贵...
<txc> ofan: 你买的啥只有祖国有么？
<imadper> txc: 咸菜.
<ofan> imadper: 我搜索极光结果都是中文的
<ofan> 英文的全是各种论坛讨论贴
<txc> imadper: gaoji 那自己不能做么
<ofan> 我擦他们都是哪里买的
<imadper> ofan: 你搜索的`极光`? 那个就是aurora呀...
<ofan> imadper: ....当然搜的aurora
<txc> imadper: 弄点韭菜 弄点盐
<imadper> ofan: 你回帖问问他们, 咸菜是哪里买的...
<imadper> txc: ... 韭菜花才好吃, 韭菜不好吃.
<piggybox> ofan: 你那中国超市没咸菜？
<ofan> piggybox: 线材
<ofan> piggybox: 耳机线。。
<piggybox> ofan: 囧
<ofan> imadper: 真没有，搜到的店都是中国的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 大把的Mozzarella
<txc> imadper: .....
<txc> ofan: ....
<txc> imadper: ofan gaoji
<jusss> ofan: 你要买咸菜
<imadper> ofan: 220
<imadper> ofan: 顺丰.
<ofan> 220宁可自己做
<ofan> 线本身都不到220
<jusss> 不知道你们在讲啥啊呀
<imadper> ofan: 买无氧铜漆包线, 然后自己编.
<ofan> imadper: 极光这加个还真不如买null audio lune  http://www.null-audio.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu挂载exfat格式的U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393038 为了能让win7和osx都能读写同一个U盘，所以在osx下把U盘格式化成了exfat格式。 然后插在同事的ubuntu上，居然挂载不了。 谷歌之。。找到解决办法。 首先安装fuse-exfat Code: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat sudo apt …
<imadper> ofan: 恩. 那个多少钱?
<ofan> imadper: $149，有个便宜的版本$99
<imadper> ofan: 有钱人.
<imadper> ofan: 你线比耳机都贵了
<ofan> imadper: 没钱
<ofan> imadper: 所以我想买淘宝的
<jusss> 听不懂呀听不懂
<jusss> 到底在加班干啥
<imadper> ofan: 别烧了. 自己弄个导线 + 插头. 几块钱RMB
<ofan> 插头都10多刀
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 卖光了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 话说，Pizza这东西，就是往面饼上dump
<imadper> ofan: 不会呀, 涌冲的插头也才30RMB而已.
<jusss> k
<ofan> imadper: Furutech 这个是哪家的
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<ofan> imadper: http://goo.gl/wJkq4  这个见过么
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<imadper> ofan: 等我看看
<ofan> 图片是小凡的
<imadper> ofan: 这个是自己做的吧?
<imadper> ofan: 鬼知道是谁家的
<ofan> imadper: 图片是小凡的，深圳发货
<imadper> ofan: 我艹!!! 你看水印!!!
<imadper> ofan: 哦...
<imadper> ofan: 自己做的靠不住吧... 
<ofan> imadper: 怎么了
<imadper> ofan: 小凡也不是广东的呀.
<jusss> yk
<ofan> imadper: 广东发货而已
<imadper> ofan: 这个是他买了, 然后再转卖? 那你还不如自己去联系小凡.
<ofan> 显然是代理之类
<ofan> imadper: 小凡问了，邮费200
<ofan> 我就买个100多的
<imadper> ofan: ..............确实亏了.
<imadper> ofan: 那你还不如等到感恩节买个新的...
<ofan> imadper: 擦
<imadper> ofan: 价格差不多吧?
<jusss> 啊的
<YIFU> 买的啥？
<imadper> ofan: 然后你把旧的发给我, 我在国内配线容易
<jusss> adam8157: 一个汇编程序里能有多个end吗
<adam8157> jusss: 没写过纯汇编
<ofan> imadper: 做梦吧
<imadper> ofan: lol
<passby> :)
<imadper> adam8157: winner of q3 fy13 是个毛毛东西呀?
<adam8157> imadper: 没意思的东西, 优秀员工之类的
<imadper> adam8157: 哦. 
<imadper> adam8157: 奖金?
<MeaCulpa> 请客
<MeaCulpa> imadper: q3 => 3季度 fy13 => 2013财年
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, fy13刚才没理解.
<txc> adam8157: .
<adam8157> txc: 我是要在淘宝买啊
<txc> per: 干嘛改了
<per> txc: 看你改了.
<per> imtxc: 艹
<imtxc> madper: ...
<madper> imtxc: per有人注册了.
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我也等段时间淘宝吧。
<madper> adam8157: 国外直接卖断货了吧... 
<adam8157> madper: .
<jusss> 唉，找款好输入法都这么男
<adam8157> madper: 看来我还得继续忍耐一段时间我的nokia
<madper> adam8157: 估计国内就不是这个价格了... 你看iphone就知道. 卖到断货的, 都会被炒高价格的.
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是很喜欢诺基亚吗
<jusss> 想换iphone 
<jusss> 谁给资助台
 * adam8157 愁苦啊!!! cc bluezd
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神你的那个截图程序太好用了。。。谢谢。
<ofan> adam8157: 愁啥
<iGoogle> paste-img_0.62?
<ofan> imtxc: 小心截你摄像头的
<imtxc> ofan: 我没有。
<iGoogle> .
<ofan> 。。。
<adam8157> \rs: 你的rss格式好乱
<adam8157> ofan: 不可说
<ofan> adam8157: 求说
<madper> adam8157: 不就是gaoji嘛. 有啥好愁的... cc blue
<adam8157> madper: 你妹
<madper> bluezd不在呀... 
<ofan> 尼玛买个东西真愁苦
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你用啥版本的系统啊
<imtxc> iGoogle: debian sid
<iGoogle> 哦。。。。谁用12.10的没。。
<\rs> adam8157: atom 的……直接把 html 嵌入進去的
<adam8157> \rs: 忒乱
<mengfei> 我昨天刚在我的htpc上装了12.10，a卡官方驱动 不能用了，现在 用的开源 驱动
<mengfei> xorg升级了，老的驱动不能用，新的驱动不支持我的显卡了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你试试这个不。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=165274
<\rs> adam8157: 看一下效果圖有多亂
<adam8157> \rs: 就是把html纯文本显示了 =,=
<adam8157> \rs: google
<adam8157> \rs: google reader里
<adam8157> \rs: 而且link是错的...
<imtxc> iGoogle: 可以用啊
<adam8157> \rs: 在gr里按v打不开
<adam8157> \rs: 出来个"http://maskray.me/blog/out/blog/2012-11-13-personal-mail-system"这种地址
<iGoogle> imtxc: 正常就好。
<ofan> Not found
<\rs> adam8157: 是不是直接內嵌html不太好
<adam8157> \rs: 恁说呢..
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那个截图能再加一个可以选择延迟几秒的就完美了。。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 不是没界面嘛。为了kiss。你其实可以使用compiz的截图热键，也方便。compiz的截图设置，命令哪里写上 pasteimg.pl -c。
<jusss> imtxc: 截图？偷拍？or自拍？
<freeflying> iGoogle: 有啥在线游戏能在Ubuntu上玩的呢
<freeflying> iGoogle: 偷菜可以不
<iGoogle> freeflying: et etqw
<freeflying> iGoogle: 这是啥啊
<\rs> adam8157: 內嵌text而不是html
<MeaCulpa> ET
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 来吧，无敌抛物线
<jusss> 今天天气还是不错的
<adam8157> \rs: http://i.imm.io/Ly34.png
<madper> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19419868578&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1352862781_4z2_1065609628
<kk> madper,啥网址y 奥格瑞玛 1:1 钢铁侠 胸像 MK2 原色/彩色版 可发光 现货送t恤-淘宝网
 * adam8157 nnnd 俩屏幕都截图了
<iGoogle> freeflying: fps游戏
<abine1> 未来售一两张盗版碟就会判刑？？？
<abine1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=392965
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: 未来售一两张盗版碟就会判刑(新闻出版总署署长) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> freeflying: 好多的。可以去playdeb.com看嘛。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 现在流行啥网页游戏啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 好大的屏幕
<\rs> adam8157: 謝謝提醒。我現在的樣式還在調整中
<iGoogle> freeflying: lin下流行的，可都是非主流。
<adam8157> \rs: np
<iGoogle> 有人玩的打仗的，就et 和 urban terror还有人。 freeflying
<iGoogle> enemy territory
<abine1> 两张盗版就判刑，
<iGoogle> 可以玩弹弹堂。三国杀。 freeflying
<abine1> 贪几百亿的都木有事
<iGoogle> flash的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu10.04安装KDE4.5问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393044 ubuntu10.04堪称一代经典，无论是稳定性还是功能都很合我这个linux小白的胃口。 所以我一直到现在都在坚持使用这个版本而没有更新。 KDE的界面我很喜欢，但是在ubuntu10.04中，能够安装的最新kde版本号一直是 …
<iGoogle> 破kk啊。浅蓝色的字体，，，在白色背景，看啥。
 * adam8157 正常人是黑色背景
<madper> adam8157: 我受够了被围观了!
<iGoogle> nigger -> adam8157
<piggybox> adam8157: 黑背景下也有点刺眼
<madper> adam8157: 喵的, 每一个来fedoar1的, 都来问我的显示器问题...
<adam8157> madper: 围观啥子
<madper> adam8157: 竖着放显示器呀...
<adam8157> madper: 因为9:16确实二啊
<madper> adam8157: 我也想5:8, 但是没有呀!
<iGoogle> 5:8?
<madper> iGoogle: 约分之后的.
<iGoogle> 1366x768 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 真不爽
<adam8157> iGoogle: 多大屏幕
<iGoogle> 15“
<adam8157> iGoogle: 那确实...
<iGoogle> 看显卡去了。忘记看分辨率了。
<imtxc> madper: 你把显示器竖着放的？
<madper> imtxc: .
<iGoogle> Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory oops
<\rs> adam8157: 已經修復
<iGoogle> kvm: disabled by bios nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> UrbanTerror傻的要命，还有好多作弊的
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑色背景的是非正常人类好不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://dooloo.info/p/Q9w
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 每天坐6小时，寿命少5年
<LiuYan> 每天坐16小时怎么算寿命损耗？
<roylez_> LiuYan: 乘法，学过的吧 lol
<LiuYan> 也许是非线性的。。。
<LiuYan> 也许是非线性的关系。。。
<roylez_> LiuYan: 中国人的平均寿命 - 16 * 5 / 6
 * jyfl987 fua
<roylez_> LiuYan: 61.7
<LiuYan> roylez_: 你的公式得出来的结果 = 13.333333333333333333333333333333333
<roylez_> LiuYan: 不错，还有一甲子阳寿
<LiuYan> 在 grub2 shell 输入 help 命令有很多输出，怎样向上翻屏查看前面的文字输出？
<roylez_> LiuYan: grub2 .... 能躲多远躲多远
<roylez_> LiuYan: 我的arch现在用syslinux了
<jyfl987> 本周二，备受期待的光纤入户服务Google Fiber在堪萨斯城正式开始为订户提供网络接入服务，搜索巨人以每月70美元的价格为居民提供1 Gbps接入速度，价格低于其它美国ISP但同时网速却更高。一位Google Fiber用户称，他的网速一直维持在600-700 Mbps左右，他花了大约两分钟时间用BT下完了Ubuntu镜像。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于minicom的问题，内图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393049 手欠更改了 /dev/ttys0 然后就打不开minicom了。。。。 尝试sudo minicom -s 更改，但是保存退出后，还是这样。 不知到如何处理了。。。球帮忙。 现在运行minicom就是这个提示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 牛牛嗷嗷乖  …
<ofan> jyfl987: 看用户多了会怎样
<jyfl987> ofan: 只要能保证100mbps 就非常好 其实就用不到bt了
<jyfl987> ofan: 在线看就行了
<ofan> jyfl987: 下载人多了怎么办
<jyfl987> ofan: 人多就人多呗
<ofan> jyfl987: 这种用bt更好
<jyfl987> ofan: 说不定又有新材料了 主要是这种请求容易缓存
<jusss> 亚麻得思密达
<LiuYan> roylez_: grub2 是够让人[烦繁]躁的…… syslinux 确实不错，简单
<MeaCulpa> Kansas人民有福...
<imtxc> ofan: 怎么查看系统上面的DNS缓存呢？  nscd？
<ofan> imtxc: linux?
<jusss> imtxc: 跟浏览器有关？
<imtxc> ofan: 恩
<ofan> imtxc: 貌似默认没有缓存
<imtxc> ofan: 是啊 说是nscd 开启就有缓存了，可是不知道怎么看
<oinil> 新的skype看起来还不错啊
<ofan> imtxc: man
<weakiwi> 下午又要考试
<imtxc> ofan: 好像没有这样的功能？
<ofan> 我咋直到
<ofan> 没用过nscd
<madper> imt
<imtxc> madper: 啥
<madper> imtxc: 内事问百度, 外事问google, 房事问ofan
<madper> imtxc: 显然, 你问错东西了. 
<imtxc> madper: google之好像没有答案。。
<madper> stackexchange ? 
<ofan> adam8157: k了madper
<adam8157> ofan: =,= 你手把手教教他
<ofan> adam8157: 。。。
<imtxc> .||
<imtxc> 大佬我错了
<imtxc> madper: 速速去ofan家学房事
<ofan> imtxc: 滚粗
<ofan> madper: ^
<fivesheep> yo
<ofan> fivesheep: yooooo
<fivesheep> 搞啥子
<imtxc> ofan: yoo yoo 切可闹
<ofan> 看书ing
<fivesheep> ofan: 什么好书
<ofan> fivesheep: realworldhaskell
<fivesheep> 没心思学haskell了
<\rs> ofan: 用 pdns resolver 吧，不要用 nscd
<oinil> fivesheep: 什么学校？居然教这个！
<MeaCulpa> .
<fivesheep> oinil: 你问 ofan 
 * MeaCulpa 一个很奇怪的问题，为啥html里的escape字用Decimal而不是HEX...
 * MeaCulpa 比如 &#62; 为啥不是&x3e;
<ofan> \rs: 我的arch上用的pdns
<ofan> \rs: 有个问题，你怎么区分haskell的class，data，newtype
<madper> imtxc: 滚粗!
<ofan> oinil: 不教这个
<qiao> madper,  hamo 今天没来？
<madper> qiao: 没来. 你问啥?
 * madper hamo, 有人找你gaoji, 你不在, 真可惜.
<\rs> MeaCulpa: web相關的有很多設計得很糟糕的地方……忍受吧
 * adam8157 ^^
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 16进制有字母，容易误判
<slucx> adam8157: 你的域名多少钱一年？
<adam8157> slucx: 8$
<qiao> madper, bios upgrade
<\rs> adam8157: 哪裏買的
<adam8157> \rs: godaddy买的, 转到name.com了
<ofan> adam8157: info？
<slucx> adam8157: $8还可以接受
<adam8157> ofan: .
 * slucx 表示没钱啊
<imtxc> adam8157: com的 name.com上多少米啊
<madper> qiao: 哦, 你娶了蛤蟆, 然后让hamogei你升级. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己去看啊...
<ofan> hamo挂3i
<ofan> hamogei
<qiao> madper, 艹
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问12.10装显卡驱动，到底怎么关掉X ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393052 1.sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 提示：rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d,use the service(8) utility,e.g. service gdm stop since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job,you may also use the st …
<ofan> \rs: ？
<madper> qiao: ╭∩╮（）＾））╭∩╮
<madper> qiao: ╭∩╮（）＾））╭∩╮
<imtxc> adam8157: 它跟不一样的域名价格还不一样？
<madper> ofan: ╭∩╮（）＾））╭∩╮
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 字母咋了？16进制明显解析更快
<ofan> \rs: 没看到？
<qiao> madper, 。。。
<madper> qiao: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为什么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很多语言有hex的内建常量机制，没有dec的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那不一样
<qiao> madper, 尼玛～～～欺负哥这没有～
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 物理上16进制明确啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: url 解析起来就麻烦了
<adam8157> imtxc: 不一样
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很多语言，string = "\xXX", 没有"\dXX"
<imtxc> adam8157: 明白了 怪不得。
<madper> qiao: 我也是刚搜索的...
<madper> qiao: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 基本上用decimal就要上printf了
<\rs> ofan: 我目前命名還挺亂的……
<ofan> 比如你要写0x3，后面字符串以e开头
<qiao> madper, 0. 0
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 根据现有的语言，要开发jit平台，显然16进制常量方便
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那不一样啊
<ofan> url 是给webserver看的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 怎么不一样...解析源代码的源代码，可以简单的多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不是说url我说html
<ofan> html只是个结果
<abine1> 牛人改造 35美元Raspberry Pi华丽变身笔记本
<abine1> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20121108/000351.htm
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 牛人改造 35美元Raspberry Pi华丽变身笔记本_数码_腾讯网
<ofan> MeaCulpa: html里escape的不也是url
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我要解析html :) 10进制就要上printf, 傻傻的
<ofan> \rs: 什么命名？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好吧，shell里16进制方便，xixi
<\rs> ofan: newtype data 是區分不了的，class 命名往往也和它們區分不開
<ofan> \rs: 你是说newtype和data没区别？
<\rs> ofan: 對
<ofan> \rs: 但是rwh里讲了一堆区别
<ofan> class更像是定义接口
<ofan> data,newtype定义结构
<\rs> ofan: 我以爲你指的是命名上有什麼區別
<ofan> \rs: 哦 我说的语义和行为上
<\rs> ofan: class 很像 virtual base class(interface)
<\rs> ofan: 調了下個人網站，你看還有些什麼問題
<ofan> \rs: 貌似没什么问题，tag感觉用暗色比较好
 * slucx 刚在网上看的github上也能搭博客
 * MeaCulpa 又来了...
<tryit> slucx, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/，这就是github上的
<kk> tryit,啥网址y Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<slucx> tryit: 不花钱买域名行不？有木有免费的可以用
<tryit> slucx, 这是免费的啊
<tryit> slucx, 二级域名
<slucx> tryit: 学习下，有教程没
 * MeaCulpa 又来了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥啊
<tryit> slucx, https://readthedocs.org/
<kk> tryit,啥网址y Home | Read the Docs
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Git is the light of the Universe
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Markdown is my Shepherd
<ofan> \rs: c++新标准里的concepts跟class差不多，但我比较迷惑class和data都可以有instance，class貌似不能derive，data缺可以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: “Git是宇宙之光，MD是我的指引者”
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看懂了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看到异教徒，总有点不爽
<ofan> \rs: 但是继承接口是个很自然的事
<\rs> ofan: ghc 有些擴展用來生成 boilerplate 繼承一些 class 如 Functor/Typeable/Data http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.4.2/html/users_guide/deriving.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: 7.5. Extensions to the "deriving" mechanism
<\rs> ofan: newtype 可以繼承它包裝的那個類型的：GeneralizedNewtypeDeriving
<jyfl987> slucx: hg也可以搭博客
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Lenovo G480的声卡驱动未能安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393053 刚刚装了ubuntu12.10，本人小白一枚，显卡显示是intel ivy moblie ,就是声卡没有立体声效果，请高手指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vianjz — 2012-11-14 13:11 
<slucx> jyfl987: 记点笔记，足够了，我试试readthedocs
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 烧死异教徒 
<jyfl987> slucx: 前途不大 
 * slucx 汗， 让我想起了寂静岭
 * slucx goosh is goosh
 * mayli 吃饱了
<ofan> \rs: 这个貌似只说了data,newtype的继承，我想让自己的class继承自其他的class
<jyfl987> ofan: 你需要原型链技术
<jyfl987> ofan: lua js都可以满足你
<tryit> slucx, 笔记写成rst格式，push到github上，在readthedocs上可以根据github上的自动生成~
<slucx> tryit: rst?
<tryit> slucx, 恩，一种纯文本格式
<ofan> jyfl987: 我在说haskell
<jyfl987> ofan: off
<\rs> ofan: 這個沒有辦法。因爲函數是不能重定義的，class A a where { foo :: a }，沒法寫 class B a < A a(讓B繼承 foo 這個函數)。因爲這樣會重定義
<jyfl987> tryit: 用rst的话 你可以考虑 blohg
<jyfl987> tryit: 我的博客就是那个搭建的
<\rs> ofan: Haskell 的 record type(大致相當 c 的 struct) 就有這樣一個嚴重問題
<jyfl987> rst + hg
<ofan> \rs: 不是想重定义，是想添加新的函数
<piggybox> ofan: 比如class  (Eq a) => Ord a where ... Eq继承了Ord
<ofan> \rs: 那应该定义两个typeclass,然后data里deriving这两个？
<tryit> jyfl987, 恩，谢了，我在readthedocs上的也是rst格式，暂时不想折腾了……
<\rs> ofan: 據我所知沒有辦法
<piggybox> ofan: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell/Classes_and_types#Class_inheritance
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: Haskell/Classes and types - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<jyfl987> tryit: 主要是因为rst是可以走python扩展的 而hg是python实现的 所以结合得比较好 然后其他他可以编译成静态文件 所以托管在哪里都无所谓
<tryit> jyfl987, 学习一个git就够我受的了……
<jyfl987> tryit: hg比git容易多了 如果你是svn转过来 那就更容易
<tryit> jyfl987, 我是从0转过来的……
<tryit> jyfl987, :)
<jyfl987> tryit: 那也比git容易 这个git user也承认 当然他们会说git麻烦是因为更强大
<tryit> jyfl987, 我已经在git上投入很多精力了，不想换了，能用就行
<jyfl987> tryit: 得过且过
<tryit> jyfl987, 高级的功能以后慢慢学，这东西一下子深入进去要学的东西太多了
<jyfl987> tryit: 这是一种正确的人生态度
<jyfl987> tryit: 别 有需要的时候再去学 
<jyfl987> 能用就行
<tryit> jyfl987, 之前折腾emacs用了太多时间和精力
<tryit> jyfl987, 最后主次不分了
<tryit> jyfl987, 折腾gentoo也用了很多时间……
<nForzar> 这里没什么人哦
<tryit> nForzar, 都是ghost。。
<jyfl987> tryit: 原来你是emacser
<jyfl987> tryit: 烧死异教徒
<tryit> jyfl987, :(
<imtxc> madper: 哎
<imtxc> madper: 你不午睡的么
<jyfl987> 呵呵 我都在考虑以后用lisp是用emacs还是light table
<nForzar> 什么ghost
<jyfl987> 构思忒
<nForzar> 这些IRC 端口 什么时候都换成8000＋的
<ofan> piggybox: 这样可以，不过在实现的时候每个class都要有单独的instance
<ofan> piggybox: 比如在Eq里的方法就不能在Real的instance里实现
<cherrot> madper: 戳戳
<cherrot> jiero: 戳戳
<tryit> autoconf/automake有什么好的学习方法？
 * jiero 默默的拍拍 cherrot
 * cherrot 中午太困了。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 戳醒
<phenemine> test test 
<phenemine> :)
<mayli> QiubaiBot: 老公：怎么天天吃韭菜炒鸡蛋。 我：给你壮壮阳。 老公：我还用壮阳啊，我多厉害。 我：你还叫厉害啊，谁不比你强。 这货到现在没和我说话。
<cherrot> imtxc: 困死了。。
<jusss> 中午的阳光好温暖
<imtxc> cherrot: 掐
<cherrot> imtxc: ...
 * cherrot 算了 写点文档提提神去。。
<jusss> cherrot: 啥文档
<cherrot> jusss: 项目总结吧可以说
 * cherrot 有啥好看的电影推荐么。。就下了个勇敢传说还不错
<jusss> 上高中时最喜欢在冬天的下午两点睡觉了
<madper> bluezd: 今天那个妹子没来呀...
<jusss> cherrot: 美国战舰
 * madper 不开心!
<jusss> cherrot: 很还很强大
<cherrot> madper: ...
<madper> 美国战舰这么坑爹的电影... 
<jusss> madper: 你都有妹子了，还惦记别人的妹子
<cherrot> jusss: 动作片？
<madper> jusss: 不行吗?
<ofan> madper: 不行
<jusss> cherrot: 恶搞片
<cherrot> madper: 贪得无厌
<madper> ofan: ...
<madper> cherrot: ...
<bluezd> madper: 你怎么成天妹子妹子的，哎，好好工作，向我和 adam8157 学习
<jusss> madper: 花心
<madper> ofan: cherrot 我不妹子妹子的, 难道跟你一样和 ofan gaoji?
<ofan> madper: 搞错了吧
 * bluezd 好像真没来哈
<madper> bluezd: ..................................... 刚回错人了...
<madper> bluezd: 就是没有!
<ofan> madper: 你才是基友队的
<cherrot> madper: ....  啥妹子让你这么惦记 还不上图
<madper> cherrot: 不是不上图, 是老子也没图
<madper> bluezd: 我好好工作了呀! 还帮你们组reproduce && verify 了一个bug呢!
<cherrot> madper: 哪天来了去拍去
<jusss> madper: 手机偷拍呀
<madper> bluezd: 你问jshao.
<madper> cherrot: jusss 你们俩gaoji去. 
<bluezd> madper: 求那个女的所有信息
<cherrot> madper: 莫名 我只喜欢你 深深的搞上你
<jusss> madper: 你的好基友在向你表白呀
<jusss> lol
<madper> bluezd: 我也不知道呀!!! 全公司不是你最了解所有妹子吗?  cc adam8157 
<madper> jusss: 滚粗
<madper> cherrot: 找 imtxc 和 ofan 还有 jusss . 你们四个人群基.
<jusss> madper: 把你的妹子给我吧
<jusss> 我正好没妹子
<jusss> 你也不用了
<adam8157> madper: bluezd ...
<madper> jusss: 滚粗!
<cherrot> madper: gaoji也可以用来搞基友的妹纸～
<bluezd> madper: 得了把，全公司我一个妹子都不认识
<madper> jusss: 再提我妹子, 我就 ignore你, 没得商量.
<ofan> jusss: 真不嫌弃啊，别人用剩下的你也要
<madper> bluezd: ... ...
 * madper 妹子的问题, 只有战争, 没有谈判!
<jusss> ofan: 你有了？
<ofan> jusss: 什么叫有了
<madper> jusss: 恩, 他有了.
<jusss> ofan: 有妹子了？
<ofan> jusss: 没
<jusss> ofan: 还是有基友了
<ofan> jusss: 没妹子也不能没节操
 * adam8157 围观愁苦的某老师
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 看图说话~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393057 2.png 3.png 4.png 我感觉输出部分好像错了，应该是....../cgi-bin/select.py">home</a>......但是这里是....../cgi-bin/select.py">select</a>...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-14 14:17 
<jusss> ofan: 对于中断号里面的那个号叫啥，比如mov ah,9 int 21h.那个9叫啥
<jusss> 21叫中断号，那那个9叫啥
<madper> jusss: 立即数? 我猜的.
<jusss> 还有网上'好不到一份写的很清楚明白的中断向量表
<jusss> madper: 它应该有个名字吧
<madper> jusss: 立即数呀.
<jusss> madper: 总不能说调用21号的9号功能吧，后绕口
<madper> jusss: 那你自己搜索吧.
<jusss> madper: 你们是怎么读的
<jusss> mov ah,9 int 21
<madper> 谁蛋疼到读代码? 还读出声音来?! 那tm不是有病是啥?!
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> madper: 这么鸡动
<madper> ofan: 你朗读代码吗?
<jusss> madper: 你给妹子解释这句是啥的时候，你不读出来
<madper> jusss: 我妹子又不学这个.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: madper 恩，我刚折腾了个...读读看 http://pastebin.com/H9LMXqwa
<MeaCulpa> HTML 麻烦死
<madper> jusss: ^^ 朗读一下!
<jusss> ofan: 你们怎么解释上面那句
<madper> MeaCulpa: html的那些特殊的符号? 你干啥需要弄这个...
<jusss> 调用21号的9号功能？
 * slucx 谁用openfetion?
<madper> jusss: 那个是个周知的中断, 大家随便一看都知道, 还解释个毛.. 
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我要解析啊
<jusss> madper: 哦
<madper> MeaCulpa: ... 有现成的函数的.
<MeaCulpa> madper: shell, awk, sed里没有
<jusss_> .
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, perl肯定有, 有很多.
<madper> MeaCulpa: python估计有. 
<\rs> MeaCulpa: Python黨應該用 BeautifulSoup；有些簡單任務用 xpath 比較合適；我更傾向於 chrome 裏 console 相當於 vim 和 sed 的差別
<MeaCulpa> madper: \rs 我要没事console里多撸
<MeaCulpa> madper: perl 脏
<jusss_> 总有一阵风要带走些什么
<slucx> 汗
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 同意. 
<madper> MeaCulpa: 不过我不是很在意. 
<jusss_> 像河水漫无目的流浪
<imtxc> jusss_:听哥一句， 有妹子不是什么好事
<ofan> madper: perl脏
<madper> ofan: 恩, 同意.
<madper> perl最让我烦的是, perl6跳票十多年了...
<imtxc> madper: 偷了神的几个perl脚本用着挺好啊。。。怎么脏了
<madper> imtxc: 问 ofan . \
<jusss_> imtxc: 可是我都没有过妹子...
<ofan> madper: 我也想问
<madper> jusss_: 去当鸭子.
<imtxc> jusss_: 你多大了？
<jusss_> imtxc: 22
<imtxc> jusss_: 有了之后，你会后悔的
<madper> jusss_: 你丫不是大一吗?
<ofan> jusss_: 磋
<jusss_> madper: 大二了
<madper> jusss_: .
<imtxc> jusss_: 劝你千万别找
<jusss_> madper: 上学比较晚，又天生愚笨
<jusss_> imtxc: 为啥
<madper> jusss_: 你信 imtxc ? 他是gaoji的
<imtxc> jusss_: 哎，哎，
<ofan> http://site.douban.com/widget/notes/2267850/note/247095366/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 贱精测试：你到底有多贱？
<ofan> 我的结果 : C、麻辣毒舌型
<jusss_> wiki要是免费给我个可以翻墙的vpn就好了
<jusss_> nyfair咋走了...
<ofan> jusss_: 你基友？
<jusss_> ofan: 不是，
<jusss_> ofan: 11区动漫爱好者
<jusss_> ofan: 你们学数学吗
<jusss_> ofan: 比如那个拉格朗日插值法难吗
<ofan> jusss_: 我们学周易
<ofan> jusss_: 高数都忘了
<jusss_> ofan: 那相扑一定也学吧
<ofan> jusss_: 那是隔壁班的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10min
 * hamo_find_black 打到工具党！
 * hamo_find_black 打倒工具党！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HackerNews 满塞，那RSS 端的是工整 http://bpaste.net/show/57896/
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有意思吧..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_find_black
 * MeaCulpa 人无聊就犯傻
 * hamo_find_black ...
 * hamo_find_black 爽了，抠腚去
 * MeaCulpa 为啥我一扣腚就尿急，如果sh也算抠腚
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆挺诀绝的，扣腚还要关irc
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于sis集显的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393066 本人想在渣本上安装Ubuntu，但担心这渣显卡没驱动，想问下是否Ubuntu里自带了sis显卡的*驱动？ Sent from my JY-G2 using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2012-11-14 15:20 
<MeaCulpa> sis还没死...
<Leonard> 之字的颜色真够2的
<MeaCulpa> http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/13/technology/mobile/papa-johns/index.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Papa John's faces $250 million spam lawsuit - Nov. 13, 2012
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我现在开始用多行sed串联了 这是我的一小步啊
<jyfl987> sis 额 
<jyfl987> 好像被via收购了 
<WhiTeMoOn> mac没有pageup/down 吗？
<piggybox> WhiTeMoOn: fn+up/down
<madper> imtxc: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13374497/can-i-name-the-variable-name-the-same-with-typedefed-structure-name/13374717#13374717 为啥没人给我投票... 喵的... 明显我的是对的...
<kk> madper,啥网址y c - Can i name the variable name the same with typedefed structure name? - Stack Overflow
<tryit> 最近这段时间google不好用啊，真悲催～
<imtxc> madper: 300票了还不知足
<madper> imtxc: ... 很低分...
<imtxc> 。。。
<madper> imtxc: 我要刷到50k
<imtxc> madper: 有什么好处么
<madper> imtxc: 没有... 回答问题, 看别人的回答. 就这样....
<helsinki> 沒有人？
<kevc> 有人
<helsinki> kk
<madper> helsinki: 有啥事直接说!
<imtxc> madper: 。
<helsinki> madper: ....
<madper> imtxc: 我去看看胖叔多少分.
<imtxc> madper: 酷胖叔也在上面？
<madper> imtxc: 搜了一下, 不再.
<imtxc> madper: http://stackoverflow.com/users/846050/meaculpa
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y User MeaCulpa - Stack Overflow
<imtxc> madper: 没你的分多嘛
<madper> 我擦... 我难道之前输入错了...
<imtxc> madper: 我也进去混混
<helsinki> ohloh也被牆了麽。。擦
<madper> imtxc: 恩, 好
<imtxc> madper: 是不是回答越热门的问题，然后就有可能得到更多的票
<madper> imtxc: 看多少个人给你投票了.
<madper> imtxc: 问问题也有加分的.
<madper> imtxc: 问得问题好, 加分比回答问题还多.
<imtxc> 明白了
<tryit> 分数多了有啥用？
<tryit> 从0开始安装一个gentoo太蛋疼了……
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Sabayon
<jeepkid2> .....请教啊，急救啊。不小新手贱，用fsck的时候，一路Y了。现在sda7这个分区里啥都没了- -++++能恢复不
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你用过吗，感觉怎么样
<mayli> AIX SAN tester in IBM
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 一直用，我就是用Sabayon装的Gentoo
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 哦，我还在编译gcc……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还能这样啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 第一次学习到 sabayon
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 编译gcc, 然后你用新gcc编译一遍系统/
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 编译gcc, 然后你用新gcc编译一遍系统??
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你孩子都有了 还搞基？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, emerge -DNauv world
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你应该先emerge -uDN --keep-going system, 然后再world
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不keep-going你失败一次就停了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 按手册装的？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 用什么媒介装的? chroot? gentoo live CD? ubuntu?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, chroot
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不过，到了emerge world这步，算是装好了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, stage3,portage.tar.gz
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，我知道
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩你好古典
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ??
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 正统 :)
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 你用sabayon那套二进制包么？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不用，装完portage立即emerge -C entropy equo
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我在vmware里装的，升级了一下内存，现在5G了，虚拟机能跑动gentoo了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哦，就为了快速安装gentoo
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 对，省去一切对于Gentoo以外事物的关心，分区啦，grub啦，kernel啦
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: Gentoo Handbook写的80%和Gentoo没关系
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我重启了vmware10次以上，因为kernel中的一个vmware scsi的磁盘驱动没编译进去
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 累不累...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不累，也有收获的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，去帽帽
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 知道了grub的root (hd0,...)和kernel ... root=...的区别……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 虽然grub2中的kernel成了linux
 * MeaCulpa 表示linux kernel只是Gentoo的载体
 * MeaCulpa 对linux无兴趣，无非是Gentoo目前选择了它而已
<tryit> MeaCulpa, kernel配置不好gentoo就不能跑……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 那是误解
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我就从来不配
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我拿了Sabayon 6年前的配置慢慢用到现在，起不来才去改改
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你贵庚？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ... 而立+
<tryit> 82？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 现在在啃autoconf和automake的info……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 好多。。。
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 好空...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 然后去read the fucking src
<tryit> MeaCulpa, coreutils,sed,awk...
<iGoogle> nnnd 全部图片贴图的，又死掉了
<iGoogle> 难道isp封图片？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你最擅长啥了？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, sysadmin?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 吃
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你看的啥啊...LinkedIn?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 哦，没啥
<MeaCulpa> madper: 在刷StackOverFlow? 我去给你点~~
<madper> MeaCulpa: 多谢胖叔!
<tryit> MeaCulpa, linkedin国内用户很少吧？
<MeaCulpa> madper: 你没有正面回答人家问题，人家凭啥点
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 最近似乎挺火...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 米有中文版的，国内参与人数绝对多不起来
<madper> MeaCulpa: 正面的那个有人回答了... 回答的还挺完整....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<jyfl987> madper: 不要刷点 降低了我们的平均形象分
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 就是因为没中文版才受青睐
<MeaCulpa> madper: 你分挺高了，想干啥干啥了
<madper> MeaCulpa: 不能关别人的问题吧.
<madper> jyfl987: 啥? 形象分? 
<MeaCulpa> madper: 好久不刷了，尼玛，动作慢了
<MeaCulpa> madper: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/55676/how-to-get-which-version-of-cron-daemon-is-running/55683#55683
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: How to get which version of cron daemon is running - Unix and Linux
<MeaCulpa> madper: 尼玛那家伙明明说的不对，都知道是vixie了还看毛
<jyfl987> 阿蛋呢
<MeaCulpa> madper: 弱阿三太多了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away:  还在么 有个内核问题要请教
<madper> MeaCulpa: 分高了能改他的正确答案吗?
<MeaCulpa> madper: 估计不行吧...
<imtxc> madper: 想得美
<imtxc> madper: 那个网站是阿三的么
<MeaCulpa> 主要是有个分舵，Unix & Linux
<madper> MeaCulpa: 但是你可以编辑正确答案.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我还去过他的chinese里面.
<MeaCulpa> madper: 这个，还是码农比较好刷，毕竟是编程为主
<madper> imtxc: 不是, 是美国兔崽子的...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 最近貌似被北美的求职网站收了
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 估计 jyfl987 比较好刷.
<MeaCulpa> madper: linux/unix被分流的厉害
<jyfl987> madper: 刷什么？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样啊 
<MeaCulpa> madper: shell算是stack overflow, 系统问题算是unix/linux
<madper> jyfl987: stackoverflow
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 这倒是. 
<jyfl987> madper: 我不好刷 我提的问题 许多都没人回答 额 
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我主要是刷够可以加comment, 顺路问问题即可
<jyfl987> 老是戳中
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 提问题刷的也很快
<madper> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 越傻的问题越快
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 也对. 
<MeaCulpa> madper: 所以很不爽，unix / linux 出来，我还要再刷...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我问的都是社区没人回答的 额 倒不是傻逼问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 嘻嘻，不错了，我还问不出问题呢...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 没事, 刷分有快感.
<MeaCulpa> 用Gentoo就这点不好，没问题可问
<madper> MeaCulpa: 你可以这样问:  我用gentoo想做xxx, 我找到了这份文档xxxx, 但是有没有更简单的方法? 
<madper> LOL
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我去看看问题有没有人回答
<MeaCulpa> madper: 话说...我系统还真没crond... cron是个很随意的东西...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 熟悉ebuild的编写吗？
<jyfl987> madper: 你要分来做啥？ 我本来就可以 commnetcomm
<madper> jyfl987: 刷来玩.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我现在搞了个hg钩子托管cron
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我的有.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 推上去就用上次你那个脚本自动更新crontab
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: goaji
<jyfl987> madper: 过一阵国人形象就要被你毁了
<madper> jyfl987: 为啥?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lol
<madper> jyf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 国人本来就没形象
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我一共提了8个问题 4个有答案
<madper> jyfl987: 国人的形象早就在山口山中建立起来了.
<MeaCulpa> madper: 任何网游里都有
<jyfl987> madper: 那是那些群体 我不想大蓝详建立的形象毁在你手里
<MeaCulpa> madper: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y www.Eternal-Lands.com - The Official Eternal Lands Website!
<jyfl987> 2
<MeaCulpa> madper: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
<jyfl987> votes
<jyfl987> 0
<jyfl987> answers
<jyfl987> 205
<jyfl987> views
<kk> jyfl987:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MeaCulpa> madper: 看第三条
<madper> MeaCulpa: chinese farming bots
<MeaCulpa> madper: 网游是个全球一体化活动，中国人收入又低下，所以自然...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 
<MeaCulpa> madper: 还有就是中国的肉鸡多，IE6多
<madper> MeaCulpa: 还有就是, 中国买了很多美国国债...
<MeaCulpa> madper: 任何网管都可以说他们遭受的80%的DDoS来自中国
<MeaCulpa> 中国肉鸡超多
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好在我不是...
<MeaCulpa> madper: 其实很简单，中国人的受教育程度和收入的差距全球最大，其他穷国家没那么多人上网
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我有个高中同学开了个打金农场 据说发财了 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以前他是loser 现在是成功人士
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 而且中国人强制学英文 lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，典型的赚取人力成本差价
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是要赶超印度
<madper> MeaCulpa: gaoji. 中国人口也多....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 强制程度不如印度
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应该直接把普通话灭了，换英文
<MeaCulpa> 印度模式
<MeaCulpa> 印度模式, 香港，新家坡，马来西亚 菲律宾都这样成功的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 强制度不够，反而不行，你看人家，多成功
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 印度有全球最多的可雇佣人口，新加坡是全球总部和财务部中心， 香港不用说了，马来西亚是全球网民聚居地， 菲律宾是世界第三大英语国家！
<MeaCulpa> 中国早该如此
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没有吧 印度哪里有强制？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 直接废除普通话 上英语 官方用英语 各地用方言
<jyfl987> 公务员必须英语80分以上
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 英语苦手路过
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 印度好的高中课本就用英语了，大学全英语
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 高中属于义务教育范畴，你说强制么？
<piggybox> 印度各个不同地区的人要交流只能说英语，否则用方言两边都听不懂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你以为我上大学时候 课本不是英文的？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 是啊，但是中国何尝不是？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ä½ gaoji
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 老师全英文授课不
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 高中不是义务教育 额 除非你老提案修改成12年义务教育
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 媒介专业课是英文的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 印度我记得12年义务教育的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 印度全英文啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 社会主义优越嘛  
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是厉害 所以我们要赶超 建议你下次两会提个提案吧
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我国解放的时候，说官话的人也很少的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en~~
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac470477
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 近年最酷最热血的一部科幻片《星际迷航11》（高清） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 且我朝基本照搬了前朝官话，多掺了点前前朝官话
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前朝，是说中华民国的“国语”？
<MeaCulpa> ..
<soiamso> the black hole shit out a battle ship
<MeaCulpa> 尼日利亚居然也官方语言是英语了...人口比菲律宾多...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说的前朝是前清么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不对
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前朝是中华民国
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 让我想起刘晓波"殖民300年"的说法
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前前朝是前清
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你那是稗官野史
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当然，若我是台湾人，清就算前朝
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我后清怎么可能承认民国 就跟后汉是不承认大新朝一样的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 官话如此，你看现在的台湾国语，和我们普通话很像的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 去看字典吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大陆的字典里是有中华民国的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 民国那是袁莽欺他孤儿寡妇，夺了前清的位 后经我太祖起兵光复了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这就是所谓的 太祖中兴
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看历史要睁大眼睛啊 年轻人
<piggybox> jyfl987: orz
<jyfl987> piggybox: orrrrr2
<jyfl987> piggybox: 屁股撅起来 才有诚意
<MeaCulpa> 前清至少还储备白银，后来被迫兑换成西班牙银元，我朝直接美元了...
<MeaCulpa> 哦，还不是现货，是国债...
<jyfl987> 按照货币战争的说法 额 你懂的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前清的发改委主任亲自去德意志购坚船利炮... 副主任曾要求亲自督战...总理和贼寇对骂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 前清的总理去日本还被开了一枪呢 结果总理也没追究个人利益 趁机要求日本人少要求一亿 
<jyfl987> 日本人被那个枪手给黑了一亿  额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 最关键的，前清的官员宅第门口都挂上姓名官职...我朝...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你知道后清的办事机构在哪里么？ 额
<jyfl987> 貌似还是绿林作风啊 
<jyfl987> 各种暗道 切口
<jyfl987> 坚持。。 坚持。。 要 。。 紧跟 。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前清最牛的，赔钱给美帝，美帝惶恐，造了所大学
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 然后本朝这所大学的毕业生就去美帝洗试管...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 清朝的垮掉一部分原因就是白银大量流失，通货紧缩。要是也印纸币，和现在美帝一样债多不愁
<MeaCulpa> 前清的反对派可以上官员家里讲课...
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 有
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是美帝有道德 英帝不就笑纳了
<liuchong> ?
<jyfl987> 可惜不是 wangcong
<UbuntuTalk> [郑海涛] 额
<abine1> 用Ubuntu就是舒服
<abine1> 懒洋洋的感觉
<jusss> nyfair: 哇咔咔，long time no see
<abine1> LTNS
<abine1> =中国式英语
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了
<abine1> 飞升了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么才能提高权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393078 我想给matlab加个快捷方式到/usr/share/application,可是提示我没有权限，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-14 18:06 
<jusss> 加权限...sudo
<palomino|keepwor> 不要跟bot搭话... , jusss
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 破马大叔还没下班？
<palomino|keepwor> 刚下班
<palomino|keepwor> 再待会儿
<palomino|keepwor> 不然挤不进去电梯
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 也在18摸？
<palomino|keepwor> nope
<palomino|keepwor> 小公司
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 可是你的机器配置那么的...
<palomino|keepwor> 家里的旧机子拿公司来了而已... , jusss
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 那么高的配置还是家里的旧机子...
<palomino|keepwor> ...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|keepwor
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|keepwor
<palomino|keepwor> 08年买的还不旧呀... , jusss
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 那家里的新机子内存是多大的
<roylez_> palomino|keepwor: 壕马
<roylez_> jusss: 888G
<palomino|working> 32g , jusss
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 08年买的机子就有16g了...
<palomino|working> 不是... , jusss
<palomino|working> 当时只有6g... , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你爸姓李么？
<roylez_> palomino|working: 李刚的李
 * palomino|working 拿502粘 roylez_ 
<roylez_> palomino|working: lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 在32g的大内存上你跑啥系统
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的LinkedIn给我发垃圾
<palomino|working> win7 , jusss
<ofan> yoyoyo
<roylez_> palomino|working: 没跑dos？真糟贱
<jusss> palomino|working: 那硬盘是几t的
<ofan> 跑mac
<roylez_> jusss: pt的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你也夜班？
<palomino|working> 14t , jusss
<roylez_> palomino|working: !!!
<ofan> mugebjgd: 失眠
<jusss> palomino|working: 哇噢
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭容易失眠
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牛逼
<ofan> palomino|working: 。。 要这么大干嘛
<ofan> roylez_: …
<palomino|working> 存点电影电视剧动画留着退休时看。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 撸管子啊
<roylez_> ofan: 他家开毛片tracker的
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: raid？
<palomino|working> 没raid
<palomino|working> 散着的
<soiamso> palomino|working: 国内double socket 的主板难买
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 不安全
<ofan> 啊 我3t的才用了一半
<roylez_> mugebjgd: raid太土了，DDP (dynamic disk pooling)
<palomino|working> 要买双socket... , soiamso
<ofan> palomino|working: 电源多少瓦
<palomino|working> 1200w , soiamso
<jusss> palomino|working: 那显卡是？
<palomino|working> gtx680喽。。
<ofan> ………赶上空调了
<palomino|working> 跑不满。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你夜班？
<palomino|working> 自打换了680,打游戏时也就300多w
<soiamso> ofan: 硬 raid ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 显然 天天夜班
<ofan> palomino|working: 这么好的机器一个人用太浪费了
<palomino|working> 没raid... , soiamso
 * mugebjgd 睡觉
<palomino|working> ..... , ofan
<jusss> palomino|working: 那网速是多少
<ofan> mugebjgd: g9
<palomino|working> 联通那个20m..
<ofan> jusss: 56k
<jusss> palomino|working: 20mB/s?
<palomino|working> b...
<ofan> palomino|working: 最快能多少
<palomino|working> 下载2.5MB/s吧
<ofan> 还可以
<palomino|working> 基本能跑满
<palomino|working> 上传很弱
<palomino|working> 也就100多k
<jusss> ofan: 那个56k还是56kb吧
<ofan> 我这1M
<palomino|working> 1MB?
<ofan> 恩
<palomino|working> nb
<palomino|working> 求上传带宽
<ofan> 100k
<ofan> 最低端的
<palomino|working> 联通限制的太狠 :-/
<ofan> 最快的50mbps
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 好想要。。。
<ofan> google fiber 过瘾
<palomino|working> 是阿
<ofan> 700mbps
<palomino|working> 速度太强大了
<jusss> 56kb/s也就是7kB/s 那网速还不如手机快，，，
<palomino|working> 下班。。。
<palomino|working> byebye各位
<ofan> jusss: 我家最早就56k
<jusss> ofan: 7kB/s?
<ofan> jusss: 恩
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> 不久就出了adsl
<jusss> ofan: 那个时候的人们上网只能聊天和看一些文本网站吧，估计连图片网站都...
<jusss> ofan: 要是某网站上搞一组高清大图，用那个速度得....
<ofan> 那时候基本没图
<abine1> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDczNTMyNTc2.html
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 651ppi像素密度屏幕：挑战人眼极限—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<jusss> nexus4貌似买的很火呀
<jusss> 4.7寸的屏作为手机来说是不是有点大呀
<jyfl987> 上传别指望了
<jyfl987> 不过我也没有超级上传的需求
<jusss> 知道的nexus系列也就 nexus1 nexusS nexus 7 nexus 4
<jusss> 不知道谷歌取得名字，
<jusss> 没听过2和3呀
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【緊急求救】我朋友的電腦不知出了何問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393080 在我的極力推薦之下我有個朋友最近也想安裝Linux了，於是他打算在筆記本電腦的硬碟上劃分出一塊空白分區用於安裝Linux，我就把PowerQuest PartitionMagic 8.0給他裝在Windows XP上了，想 …
<jusss> kk: time
<jusss> .
<microcosm>  V2EX怎么又登不上了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 准备下载个http://best.sabayon.org/iso/Sabayon_Linux_10_x86_G.iso试试看，多谢提醒还有这东西， :)
<abine1> 给你选择的话
<abine1> 你怎么选？
<abine1> 买现成的主机
<abine1> 还是自己组装一台
<abine1> ///？？？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214002.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 微软起诉两国内公司获赔318万元_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu1210安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393086 系统确实好了很多，最起码我的上网本显卡有支持了，可以调整unity图表大小了。另外报告大家一个好消息，pps和livestation两个软件都可以正常使用，起码在ubuntu下面也可以看看电影了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 a …
<pentest> 晕，刚刚进错频道了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的黑毛呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 不给
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez_: dooloo没更新不幸福啊
<pentest> 我表示不知道 你们在说什么
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不参与评论，又不顶贴，没意思
<widon> 现在steam可以玩了吗
<widon> 有免费游戏吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁～
<pentest> ....
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e, 你来啦
<eexpress> 草草草草草草草草草草草 git 全灭。。。。
<eexpress> 气死了
<roylez_> eexpress: 一进来就放雷
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋，让我掐掐。
<eexpress> 乐乐。掐掐
<eexpress> 白天，图片全灭。晚上git全灭。
<eexpress> 不是世道啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 你怎么能笨到这种地步
<roylez_> eexpress: 你掐蛋蛋吧
<eexpress> 你才笨呢。你都不明白意思。
<eexpress> 都是isp的事情啊
 * pocoyo 拜神～ 拜大仙～
<adam8157> eexpress: 反正我的数据都没丢
<pocoyo> 谁有闲置的服务器 帮我跑跑几个wifi密码吧
<eexpress> Connection timed out
<eexpress> 笨蛋蛋。 lol
<roylez_> eexpress: 代理啊
 * adam8157 黑毛还没来, 找他有正事儿的时候人就不在
<eexpress> github也走？
<eexpress> 赶紧说。 roylez_
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • New E17 Release: ALPHA2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393088 It's time for (drum roll) the second alpha release of E17! There's a lot of fixes that went into this delayed release, but I'm leaving work now so I won't mention them by name. Nor will I mention glima, who single-handedly managed to break configs for everyone while blaming me  …
<adam8157> proxychains
<eexpress> 那破东西，不好用。
<adam8157> vpn
<eexpress> 不如tsock。
<eexpress> 可是git可以走？
<eexpress> 气死了
<roylez_> eexpress: 任何都可以
 * adam8157 笑而不语
<eexpress> nnnd 就因为这，白天被人笑话了。
<eexpress> 你们恨。
<eexpress> 你把软件中心走一个试试。
<jusss> adam8157: nasm的语法和masm咋不一样
<eexpress> 贴图都贴不出
<jusss> 而且教程上都是masm的...
<adam8157> lol
<jusss> 坑呀
<eexpress> 说越过5000公里帮我调试，可能被我调戏了。 lol
<jusss> eexpress: asm为啥没有统一的语法呀
<adam8157> 各种调戏
<roylez_> adam8157: Adjusted speed =  18.25 wpm
<adam8157> roylez_: 这是啥
<pocoyo> 靠 我被无视了
<jusss> roylez_: 又测试你的打字速度？
<jusss> pocoyo: 我也经常被无视
<pocoyo> jusss: 看来我是不受待见的人呐
<roylez_> pocoyo: 怎么能无视牛呢？牛是风景～～～
<roylez_> jusss: 虾米看不见正常的
<jusss> roylez_: ä½ ....
<roylez_> eexpress: proxychains git push
<eexpress> jusss: 那么多厂家。自己定义的
 * adam8157 脑海中出现一个蓝色药丸儿小人儿
<eexpress> 不高
<eexpress> ● kvm -smp 4 -m 512 -drive file=os.img,if=virtio -net nic,model=virtio -net user -boot d -cdrom '/home/eexp/下载/iso/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso' 
<roylez_> eexpress: 什么gaoji玩意
<sjd_zeus> 我艹，太强暴了
<eexpress> 调试破12.10
<sjd_zeus> 2000+邮件，在outlook里面用规则进行分类需要10分钟以上，在thunderbird里面不到30秒
<jusss> 教程是用masm的我还要下nasm吗？
<jusss> 还是直接找本R.Blum的书
<eexpress> nnnd 就块安装完了。
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 30秒弱爆了
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: mutt不超过2秒
<sjd_zeus> mutt不会用，有入门到精通的教程不？
<sjd_zeus> 那东西是不是需要配置一堆东西呀
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 没有
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 必须要配的
<jusss> roylez_: 我会告诉你mail不超过1.5秒吗，lol
<eexpress> mutt的痛苦，他不会告诉你的。 sjd_zeus lol
<sjd_zeus> 可以配置多个smtp吗
<roylez_> jusss: mail没分类功能
<roylez_> jusss: 渣虾米
 * adam8157 重度依赖mutt
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 可以
<jusss> roylez_: 不会吧，应该有呀
<roylez_> jusss: 没有
<jusss> roylez_: 你再man下
<roylez_> jusss: 我本来就man，你再man下
<sjd_zeus> mutt写邮件的时候附件，图片啥的好弄不？
<jusss> roylez_: 莫开机
<jusss> roylez_: 纠结asm
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: a ，然后按上下选图片，回车，y发送
<jusss> roylez_: 王爽的教程，里面都是masm.可nasm又有一些不同和masm.我还要下nasm吗
<jusss> roylez_: 还是直接找本R.Blum的书用gas
<adam8157> roylez_: 网速慢到想屎
<jusss> eexpress: 为啥ubuntu没带gas as86?
<roylez_> adam8157: 还有5分钟开始开会
<adam8157> roylez_: 这周有俩会, 但是不想开了!
<eexpress> jusss: 你折腾这些。不蛋疼？
<jusss> eexpress: 这不是为了更好的学习c吗
<eexpress> 谁说学习C，需要asm了
<jusss> eexpress: 总得把数组和指针搞下来呀
<eexpress> C那么简单的。直接看
<jusss> eexpress: 简单，我就不会纠结那么多天数组了
<soiamso> jusss: 写论文？
<jusss> soiamso: 不会写论文...
<if_else> 各位兄台，gentoo 下面，又什么工具，可以汇总升级软件包的信息吗？
<if_else> 如果升级的包太大，最后的软件包，提示看起来有些个不和谐
<if_else> 估计软件包太多
<sjd_zeus> 请问thunderbird的聊天协议可以增加吗
 * pityonline 在 GitHub clone 了一个 c 语言示例代码的仓库，结果里面的文件全是 Windows 下面的，害我一通乱码，git 乱码，tree b都乱码，就 ls 不乱码
<tryit> if_else, 语言表达能力太弱了……半天没看懂你想说什么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] pityonline 试试 reset 命令。
<jusss> 啊呜虫，linux有啥汇编编译器
<jusss> intel格式的
<jusss> 最好是masm语法的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道。
<jusss> 那你都是用啥编译器
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] od 和 gdb 都是 AT&T 风格的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] masm 本身就是微软的东西啊。
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 不管用
<soiamso> jusss: as
<jusss> 可是att风格的教程只有一本
<jusss> 而且还不好买
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] AT & T 和 Intel 差不多的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就是几个指令名字差一点长度描述，操作数顺序不一样。
<soiamso> jusss: pdf 打印
<jusss> soiamso: 嗯
<tryit> jusss, 我这有一本，06年买的好像是，呵呵
<tryit> jusss, http://product.china-pub.com/28024
<tryit> jusss, 汇编语言程序设计
<pityonline> 目录名字好像是 gbk 编码的，我终端当前 tab 里 pwd 是在 ~/Repo/c/经典示例/006.显示变量所占字节数/ 这个目录里，如果打开新 tab，当前目录也应该是一样的，但实际新 tab 的当前目录只能到 ~/Repo/c/
 * adam8157 这网速, 我真是服了, 都想另外找个房子了
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<soiamso> pityonline: iconv
<jusss> tryit: 一直没机会买到.
<soiamso> pityonline: 或者用eclipse这类东西打开？
<pityonline> soiamso: iconv 还能转换目录名称的编码吗？
<if_else> tryit: 兄，就是有没有比较方便的工具，可以汇总 gentoo 每次升级的软件包 message 信息，谢谢
<adam8157> pityonline: convmv
<jusss> 有些伪指令也不一样
<jusss> 也不爽
<jusss> end assume
<soiamso> pityonline: 要看你的名称有没有被破坏
<pityonline> adam8157: 还有这种命令？
<soiamso> pityonline: 这样编码的库可以不用了吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<jusss> 还是看看R.Blum的书算了，虽然是很差的电子版
<pityonline> soiamso: 没想到那是 gbk 编码的啊，是两百多条示例
<pityonline> adam8157: installing convmv
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • eclipse 开发C++遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393090 [img]/home/wanglijun/图片/Screenshot-2012-11-14%2020:37:22.png[/img] 再一个程序中，遇到Unresolved inclusion: <iostream> 和Symbol 'std' could not be resolved， 我猜想是有关C++开发的库文件没有导入进来，但是怎么才能导入进来？求解答  …
<soiamso> pityonline: C 里面也有中文？
<pityonline> adam8157: soiamso 但那一两百多个 gbk 编码的文件怎么办啊？ iconv 只能转换后存为新文件吧？
<pityonline> soiamso: 注释是中文的
<adam8157> pityonline: 整个脚本之类
<soiamso> iostream 好像在GCC被驱逐出标准库了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 试了一下，convmv -f gbk -t utf8 -r 006.显示变量所占字节数/ --notest 然后用 tree 看还是乱码，不知道啥情况
<pocoyo> pityonline: cfy 最近不在啊？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 没留意，不过你好像老不在
<adam8157> pityonline: 这似乎改文件名的..
<adam8157> s/似乎/是
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<soiamso> pityonline:  BIG 5
<soiamso> pityonline: ?
<pityonline> soiamso: 用 vi 打开那文件显示是 cp936 的
<pocoyo> pityonline: 你不陪你女朋友了 你今年不用过光棍节了啊  你揍你室友了没有
<soiamso> pityonline: 这种情况用 gedit 最快
<pityonline> adam8157: 文件名里倒是没有中文
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] cp936 不就是简体中文吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 和 gbk 差不多。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不，不，没
<adam8157> pityonline: ... 那该用iconv啊
<soiamso> pityonline: find  + iconv
<pocoyo> pityonline: 你那有牛比点的机器没 帮我跑跑密码不
<pityonline> adam8157: 但奇怪的是 ls 显示目录名明明是正常的中文，tree 就显示乱码了
<soiamso> pityonline: tree 是什么来的？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 刚刚我女朋友嫌我笔记本震得她耳膜疼给我拿回来了
<pityonline> soiamso: 显示文件目录结构的
<soiamso> pityonline: git 的一部份？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 你是金耳朵 她是木耳朵吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ls -R 也是正常的吗？
<pocoyo> 这机器人好萌啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 不是，tree 是 Ubuntu 默认自带的命令
<soiamso> pityonline: 我这默认没有这个？
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 是正常的中文
<pityonline> soiamso: 不是吧？我记得是自带 tree 命令了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是所有发行版都自带 tree 的，要手动装一下。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用的 archlinux 就要手动装 tree 。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 笔记本风扇的确音量很大
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而 redhat 就自带 tree 。
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 哦，我在 Mac 中是手动安装的
 * adam8157 网速慢到想si, 看书去算了
<eexpress> pityonline: /usr/bin/tree $* | /usr/bin/ascii2uni -a K
<tryit> adam8157, 最近钻研啥呢
<eexpress> 做一个函数
<pityonline> soiamso: 我印象中 Ubuntu 12.04 是默认有 tree 命令的，因为我在 Mac 上手动安装 tree 之前特意看了一下是不是 Ubuntu 上有 tree 这个命令
<adam8157> tryit: 冰与火之歌
<tryit> adam8157, 英文水平真厉害
<soiamso> pityonline: 占地方去掉了吧
<adam8157> tryit: 看得中文的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可能和安装方式有关。
<pocoyo> adam8157: 真有品味啊  书都出全了没有？
<pityonline> eexpress: 大哥那 ascii2uni 是你自己写的脚本吧？
<tryit> adam8157, 恩，:)
<pityonline> soiamso: 不晓得
<eexpress> pityonline: nnnd 那是一个软件
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ascii2uni 也是可以用 apt 装的。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 小说而已... 还差两卷没出
<soiamso> pityonline: that 's default
<eexpress> 执行会提示安装
<pocoyo> adam8157, 我们这里的图书馆里 怎么缺前几本 郁闷坏我了
<pocoyo> adam8157，你那一整套多少钱？
<adam8157> pocoyo: kindle 上的...
<pityonline> eexpress: 呃，bsd 里只有 ascii，asciidoc，asciitex，需要手动安装
<pityonline> adam8157: 你看的英文的啊？
<eexpress> 。。uni2ascii 包
<adam8157> pityonline: 中文的...
 * pocoyo 又被BS了 
 * adam8157 我看书去了, afk
 * pocoyo 感觉很 囧
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来翻译同步得不错呀
<eexpress> 如果没有，自己perl搞定吧。
<soiamso> pocoyo kindle 快入华了， 我觉得不是当年作家协会搞google,会来得更早
<pocoyo> soiamso: 这不科学啊
<pityonline> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 何必bsd
<pocoyo> bsd是啥
<eexpress> 蓝色小药丸
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 红色小药丸……
<soiamso> pityonline: 为啥vi 这个是重点
<eexpress> 啊呜虫，这家伙是谁啊。咋不直接进irc
 * pityonline 编码问题真是水火不容啊，mdfind 也乱码了，学完这些示例赶紧删除，碍眼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我没装 irc 客户端，不想麻烦了。
<pityonline> soiamso: 因为那些 c 脚本很多都是 ^Z
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 多挂个客户端挺麻烦的。
<eexpress> opera可以irc。来吧。 :D
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只装了 opera-mobile ，在 arch 上。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] pidgin 直接访问 freenode ，总是连不上。
<eexpress> 为啥不是empathy
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 用 irssi 吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “(21时02分41秒) 0: 多挂个客户端挺麻烦的。”
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] empathy 的功能太简单了，我用了一段时间就抛弃了。
<eexpress> pidgin, 使用7000 8000 应该可以
<eexpress> 换端口而已
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] irc 还有一个麻烦的地方是那些上线下线的提示消息。
<eexpress> 啊呜虫。你真啰嗦。。 lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正 ubuntu-cn 是水出了名的。
<pityonline> 啊呜虫，你指的麻烦是看见那些上线下线的消息提示烦它们还是需要它们但它们工作不好？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得那个没有必要，反正 irc 是有用户列表的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有多少人是屏蔽了那个提示信息的？
<pityonline> 啊呜虫，如果你用 irssi，直接写一句 /ignore *: JOINS PARTS QUITS 就搞定了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “(21时04分21秒) 0: “(21时02分41秒) 0: 多挂个客户端挺麻烦的。””
<eexpress> 召唤蛤蟆，吃了啊呜虫。
<pityonline> 我屏蔽了上下线信息了
<pityonline> 啊呜虫，那就不要嫌那些提示麻烦了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正我平时在这里话不多。
<pocoyo> 这机器人真聪明啊
<imadper> ofan: 你的ssh能用了.
<imadper> \rs: 有啥分词工具推荐没? 中文分词.
<imadper> \rs: 我只知道FreeICTCLAS
<adam8157> imadper: 你知道我不知道你知道
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么了?
<adam8157> imadper: 请分词
<imadper> adam8157: 受啥刺激了? 
<adam8157> imadper: 没有啊
<imadper> adam8157: 分词...  s/./\//g 直接不就分词成功了?
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 还错了.... 
 * imadper fuck.
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 不好意思... 分错了...
 * adam8157 口语啊口语
<imadper> adam8157: 你在准备?
<imtxc_> imadper: 你确认你能用么
<imadper> imtxc_: 不知道, 为啥不能用?
<imtxc_> imadper: 我这边困难啊
<imadper> imtxc: ssh? 可以
<imtxc_> imadper: 额，那我怎么这么慢
<imtxc_> ofan: 麻烦帮忙看看我是连接上的么
<imadper> imtxc: 斯巴达期间, 一起问题都不是问题
<imtxc_> imadper: 开完了啊
<eexpress> Your IP [113.12.82.67] is found at Spamhaus .
<imtxc_> chrome 里面的Proxy Switchy和SwitchySharp应用怎么消失了？
<imtxc_> 早上还有的
<ILYG> Hi ~  各位 
<imtxc_> imadper: 你用的嘛浏览器
<imadper> imtxc: fx
<ILYG> Hash Sum mismatch 怎么解决？  谁来说一下
<imadper> imtxc: 唯一可用的浏览器.
<imtxc_> imadper: 奇怪
<imtxc_> imadper: why？
<imadper> imtxc: 别的浏览器都弱的没法用.
<imtxc_> imadper: 包括chrome？
<imadper> imtxc: 特指chrome
<imadper> imtxc: 懒得吐嘈 chrome
<imtxc_> imadper: 。
<imtxc_> imadper: 今天还打算换chrome用呢 结果 不争气啊
<imadper> imtxc: 代理无能/插件受限制. chrome
<ILYG> 用 Chrome的 不淡定了 
<ILYG> 怎么无能？
<imtxc_> imadper: 代理倒可以 不过那个插件早上还存在的，下午就没了
<berryboy2012> KDE的l10n怎么上不去？
<imadper> imtxc: 别用那东西.
<imadper> imtxc: 我用了半年, 然后逃回fx了.
<imtxc_> imadper: .
<imtxc_> imadper: 你的SSH能看视频不
<imadper> imtxc: 速度不给力, 看360p都卡.  cc ofan 
<imtxc_> imadper: 靠你还360  速度肯定是被你看视频弄下去的，我gmail已经打不开3天了！
<imadper> imtxc: 用网页版gmail的... 都是xx
<imadper> imtxc: 请脑补最恶毒的词来代替xx
<imtxc_> imadper: 你大爷 
<eexpress> VBoxManage clonehd 真强大，一堆软件黑脸。
<eexpress> imadper: 让我ssh不。
<eexpress> 看下你的机器
<imadper> eexpress: 今天我看冰河世纪的预告片了.
<imadper> eexpress: 我在nat后面.
<eexpress> 阿。那片子，我没找到。
<imadper> eexpress: 不是给你种子了吗...
<eexpress> 恩。不记得在哪里了
<imadper> 你的邮箱里呀.... 01那个....
<eexpress> 我下载过了。记得是
<roylez_> eexpress: ee x p
<imadper> 那邮箱里也留着呢吧... 
<imtxc_> imadper: chrome里面有个QQ离线下载的插件
<eexpress> 重新下？那费劲
<imadper> eexpress: 一个种子....
<imtxc_> imadper: 灰常好用
<imadper> imtxc: 前提是你是会员吧?
<imadper> imtxc: firefox也有. 
<imtxc_> imadper: 不是啊，试用三个月
<imtxc_> imadper: 下载种子很爽，直接可以在线看
<imadper> imtxc: 直接在线看, 用迅雷vod不行吗?
<imtxc_> imadper: linux有迅雷vod么
<imadper> imtxc_: 渣渣....
<imadper> imtxc_: http://www.iplaysoft.com/tools/xlvod/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 电影云点播工具Web网页版 (不用下载直接在线播放ed2k、FTP、Thunder、BT磁力链接的电影) | 异次元软件世界
<imadper> imtxc_: 直接在线看... 你真弱.
<imtxc_> 擦 还有这东西
<imadper> imtxc_: ... 你刚知道? 
<imtxc_> imadper: 他不能看种子啊
<former> /me
<imadper> imtxc_: 换一个实现就行了. 好多可以的. 我刚是随便搜了一个
<twang> 呼叫大神
<twang> awesome: symbol lookup error: awesome: undefined symbol: cairo_xcb_surface_create
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 貌似发现了#年度巨献：《Ubuntu桌面生存指南》#硬伤 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393096 [img] 1.png [/img] Quote: 启动 gedit 后，直至关闭 gedit，否则用户无法继续使用启动gedit的这个终端。为了解决这个问题，可以按Ctrl+Alt+t打开终端，在当前 home 目录（缩写为 ~）下创建 …
<kevinyings> 上午去面试，问linux的安装过程，我萝莉把锁一答对，回来发现忘记分区了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 输入法会出卖你的性格……
<sjd_zeus1> gmail不需要翻墙就很快的呀
<imadper> sjd_zeus1: 早, 娇娇.
<imadper> sjd_zeus1: 在我这里, gmail需要翻墙. 
<sjd_zeus1> 你在哪里
<imadper> sjd_zeus1: 北京电信.
<XXooXX> 哦
<XXooXX> 我网通的线路
<imadper> XXooXX: xxoo? 好名字, 娇娇.
<XXooXX> 今天悲剧了，将无线路由刷成砖头了
<imadper> XXooXX: 买新的.
<XXooXX> 艹，这你都看懂了
<imadper> XXooXX: 我连撒娇帝都能看懂...
<XXooXX> 我想刷成多拨的，结果对方做了局端的限制
<imadper> 你家光纤?
<XXooXX> 再刷回官方版本的时候，搞成砖头了
<XXooXX> 恩，2M的，想刷成20M的
<imadper> XXooXX: adsl一直有限制.
<XXooXX> 上半年用的联通家庭沃套餐就没限制，刷成100M了
<imadper> ofan: 想买gr8或者gr10
<imadper> XXooXX: ... gaoji... 你现在用的啥?
<XXooXX> 现在用的是社区宽带
<imadper> XXooXX: 哦. 
<XXooXX> 小公司承包的小区宽带吧
<XXooXX> 我都不知道对方是谁，反正150一个月2M
<XXooXX> 买卡充值就成
<imadper> 不便宜.
<XXooXX> 自己去装别的麻烦
<imadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-GR10-In-Ear-Earphones/dp/B005W1DSU6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1352903639&sr=1-1&keywords=gr10
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: Grado GR10 In-Ear Earphones: Electronics
<XXooXX> http://www.pin-in.com/shichangview.asp?Id=147&SortId=8
<kk> XXooXX,啥网址y 专业不断追求-勤思上品音
<XXooXX> 你看这个如何
<XXooXX> 木头做的
<soiamso> bose 不用说
<hottea> 真好也，xchat保留了聊天記錄，上次沒來的及記下的東西還在呢。哈哈
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: moin
<alvin_rxg> http://t.cn/zjZfFKp
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 邪恶漫画：你看懂了这些，你就看懂了这世界 - 萝卜网
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: moin
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帽子
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 还在？
<jusss> 还有人吗
<jusss> 没人了吗？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 正在听html课……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: ?_?  这个没必要听的吧… w3c 全有的啊
<alvin_rxg> 为了混学分 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 恩，还有，其实我还是想学学的……
<alvin_rxg> -.-!
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我是弱爆了，半路出家的伪IT青年
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: me 2. 我更伪的说
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 技术白&伪geek路过
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 有没有帮妹子修过电脑？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 我已经好几年没修电脑了 =.=
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 姑娘找你修电脑，于是打开全机包膜贴钻的笔记本，开机5分钟的雨林或者番茄XP，跟她手提包一样乱的C盘和桌面，装满流氓插件的浏览器打开就是hao123，QQ管家360卫士风行酷我美图秀秀，绿色版office2003，就算她长得再漂亮，你有兴趣搞对象么？不在同一个世界啊亲。
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 除了长相，有别的吸引我的点就行
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没给妹子修过电脑的路过
<superTJD> alvin_rxg:  你们用盗版的时候有想过做出这款软件的程序员吗？！他们该如何养家糊口？！哈哈哈，别逗了程序员哪有家要养啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 悲催的程序员
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] #forever alone
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 关我屁事
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你激动了……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 关我屁事
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> 妹子才是要紧的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我不是程序员
<alvin_rxg> Ein 呀，你是德国淫嘛？ Ein 在德语里是 1 的意思
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我倒是希望我是德国人呢
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 应该叫Zwei，才对
<alvin_rxg> 日本好多游戏/动画里有 zwei ..
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可惜啊！我是苦逼的天朝人
<alvin_rxg> EIN 欧洲情报网。。
<alvin_rxg> 欧洲信息网络
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 对了，我昨天被果粉喷了……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 他说什么mac机子上装xp会把机子搞坏……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 反复说mac os各种高端……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 然后我说不会说用了xp就会把mac的无线网卡搞坏
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 他喷我说我用6年mac还没经验么，你个吊丝，用过mac没……
<jusss> superTJD: 他是高端黑呀
<superTJD> jusss: 他是行为艺术，证明mac用户的平均智商比较低么……
<jusss> superTJD: 你问他知道什么是wpa_supplicant不
<superTJD> jusss: 他不知道什么是boot loader
<superTJD> jusss: 话说我还是比较欣赏用Hackintosh的人
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 黑苹果？
<superTJD> jusss: 虽然我预感马上要因为宣扬盗版软件被喷了……
<jusss> superTJD: 给他偷偷写个脚本每到中午12点让机子重启，lol
<jusss> superTJD: mac没有各种wm.不好玩
<good-idea>  不会吧, 大就都没有动静了
<jusss> 估计都睡觉去了
<jusss> 俺也睡觉去
<jusss> 各位晚安
<good-idea> 晚安, 各位?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 晚安
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你也睡觉去了？
<Jagd> 神马情况 http://avaxnews.com/appealing/Chinese_Female_Bodyguard_2.html
<kk> Jagd,啥网址y Chinese Female Bodyguard. Part II
<Jagd> CC: Fishoneeyed 
<blambin> Hi ,anone here ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, hacker.org的challenge越做越多，可是rank就是不上升...
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: rank 靠 challenge 的提升是不高的… 你可以靠那几个游戏提升
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 名次不重要
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 游戏太难
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 名次是动力
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那你分开来看呗， challenge 做 > 50 题 就比我强了 :)
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Saint Petersburg Soloists - Concerto No. 27 in B-Flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, K. 595: II. Larghetto
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 现在challenge是60...其他都没变化...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: :) 不错了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不过做的都是简单题
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我也是先挑简单的做的呀… 难的，活着我脑袋里没相应东西的题目都不会
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那你还是赶紧把 c 的 socket 学一下，活着临时学个 脚本语言。然后就可以做游戏题目了
<alvin_rxg> s/活着/或者/
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, socket + 脚本又不是两三天能学会的...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: c 语言的 socket 其实没多少东西 =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那也要时间的...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一个周末…
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 哦，还要加个 regex 的相关头文件 =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...没那么快吧
<alvin_rxg> 或者 html parse 的相关头文件
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这些内容你用了多久弄完的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: c 的我没学， perl 里边两个都有简单的 package 了，所以加上学 perl 和 几个 packages，差不多1周
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...你太强了...我python学了快1年还没学会呢...
<alvin_rxg> 1年…… =.= 什么情况… 有这么难么？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 拿个中文的入门一下就好。其他的都直接查看文档
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 做题的时候还是不会呀
<kk>  06:02
<mengfei> 早啊，各位……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-15
<mengfei> 都这个时候了，还没人出来发炎啊……
<MeaCulpa> 早
<airead> morning
<airead> MeaCulpa, 我选用 octopress 了
<MeaCulpa> airead: I'm no fan of Git
<airead> MeaCulpa, 话说用 octopress 也可以用别的版本控制工具啊
<jusss> ofan: linux有多少个中断向量？为啥就看到一个0x80
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 中断向量不是那么看的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要找的是系统调用吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是执行中断 0x80 的时候， eax 中的数字。
<MeaCulpa> airead: I'm no fan od MarkDown
<MeaCulpa> s/od/of
<jusss> 中断向量和系统调用的区别是？
<jusss> 啊呜虫，它们之间的区别是
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://blog.csdn.net/yming0221/article/details/6398414
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Linux0.11内核--系统中断处理程序int 0x80实现原理 - 闫明--To Be a Linux Kernel Hacker - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jusss> so系统中断只有一个0x80而其它的中断都是bios中断？
<AndChat135641> 有人不
<kk> AndChat135641, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<AndChat135641> ，，，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “在全部256个中断中，前32个（0—31）为硬件系统所预留。后224个可由用户设定。在初始化8259A时，可设定其上各中断引脚（共8条）对应的中断类型码。同时，将对应此中断之处理程序的起始地址保存在该中断类型码乘4的地址位中，作为中断向量。”
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “在INTEL后续的32位CPU中，使用中断描述符表来代替中断向量表。中断描述符表的起始地址由中断描述符表寄存器（IDTR）来定位，因此不再限于底 部1K位置。另一方面，中断描述符表的每一个项目——称作门描述符——除了含有中断处理程序地址信息外，还包括许多属性／类型位。门描述符分为三类：任务 门、中断门和自
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/中斷#.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.AD.E5.90.91.E9.87.8F.E8.A1.A8 我不知道你所说的“中断向量”是什么概念。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<mengfei> 你们说的我都 不懂，……
<jusss> 感觉好复杂....
<jusss> 真的感觉好复杂
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的汇编也不太好，都忘掉了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正 0x80 是个软中断。
<jusss> 嗯
 * pityonline 跑步归来
<jusss> 感觉汇编好复杂....
<jusss> 打击学习的积极性呀
<kingbo> gentoo的qemu-kvm没有了，是不是换成qemu就可以了
<imtxc> test
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] emerge 更新以后，会自动处理那个。
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<imadper> adam8157: 新的regular?
<imtxc> imadper: 早
<adam8157> imadper: intern
<imadper> imtxc: 早
<imadper> adam8157: 你们组hc真多.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 先同步一下 portage ，然后 dispatch-conf 一下就可以了。会看到 qemu-kvm 被改成了……忘了改成什么了，好像是 qemu 吧？
<jusss> 话说汇编可以用来干啥
<imadper> jusss: 装13.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以用来写驱动，还有一些操作系统中的高性能模块。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 另外，汇编也可以用来进行溢出攻击。
<qiao> morning ~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还有用汇编进行反向工程的。
<jusss> imadper: 这个好，有妹子后得装下
<imadper> jusss: 别跟妹子聊技术.
<kingbo> UbuntuTalk: 嗯，刚在另一台机器上equery发现了，我的本机因为portage问题，很多包都乱了，不能自动更新，结果老提示没有qemu-kvm包，现在拷了一个原先ebuild，重emerge后好了
<imadper> jusss: 也别找会技术的妹子.
<adam8157> imadper: 那是啊
<jusss> imadper: 找个会技术的妹子不好吗
<imadper> adam8157: 嫉妒...
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 及时sync
<imadper> jusss: 等你技术很好之后, 或许可以考虑.
<jusss> imadper: 你怕她把你珍藏的片子找到？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 让她给自己装操作系统。
<jusss> imadper: 找个比自己技术好的妹子，不知道会是啥感觉
 * imadper 跟妹子成天聊开发, 有个毛意思. 真矬. 
<jusss> 那总不能跟妹子谈化妆品 某国产电视剧或电影吧
<jusss> 当然你也可以跟
<jusss> 妹子谈谈动漫...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还是谈小说吧。
<imadper> jusss: 聊美食, 聊风景
<jusss> 谈小说好
<imadper> jusss: 聊身边有趣的事情.
<jusss> imadper: 美食...你是个厨子吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 盗墓笔记啦，三生三世啦，诸如此类的。
<imadper> jusss: 跟厨子有关系吗? 
<imadper> jusss: 你聊动漫, 你是画师吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不需要是个厨子，是个吃货就可以。
<imadper> jusss: 你脑子有问题.
<kingbo> MeaCulpa:好象是在/var里删除了什么东西，出现portage包混乱，已经安装过的包都成了未包装的
<jusss> imadper: 我还真没跟妹子聊过....
<jusss> imadper: 不知道妹子喜欢啥
<imadper> jusss: 带妹子去各地吃好吃的~ 
<jusss> imadper: ...没钱
<imadper> jusss: 去广州吃拉肠, 去成都吃火锅.
<imadper> jusss: 没钱, 还想找妹子?
<jusss> imadper: 去米国和可乐
<jusss> 喝
<imadper> jusss: 女孩子少喝可乐.
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: ... 你干了啥...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Education里那些个头头妹子真多
<Lavande> 請問用什麼軟件可以抹掉磁盤上的數據，讓恢復軟件也無法找回數據？
<imadper> Lavande: 微波炉
<jusss> Lavande: 低级格式化
<imadper> Lavande: 大火, 两个小时.
<Lavande> imadper: 好主意- -!
<imadper> Lavande: 我没开玩笑.
<Lavande> jusss: 會有損壞嗎？我想對我的MP3使用。。。
<jusss> Lavande: 不停的低级格式化99次，保准啥恢复软件也恢复不了
<Lavande> imadper: 還沒廢棄呢。。。只是送廠返修，想把數據清理了
<imadper> Lavande: 你怕出名?
<kingbo> MeaCulpa:好象是安装firefox包，结果var满了，就删了一些东西
<Lavande> imadper: 哈哈，有這個顧慮
<jusss> Lavande: 冠希哥？
<iGoogle> 磁铁划几下就是。0磁道位置。
<imadper> Lavande: 不停的复制大量新的数据上去, 然后格式化, 然后再复制大量数据上去写满, 再格式化. 
<iGoogle> 一帮骗子
<Lavande> jusss: - -!
<imadper> iGoogle: 得了吧, 微波炉最好了!
<jusss> Lavande: 低级格式化
<david_wu> Lavande: dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/mp3/image 多做几次应该可以？
<Lavande> iGoogle: 是EE吧？你有啥好方法哦
<iGoogle> 只要0磁道乱了。就搞不好了的。
<Lavande> iGoogle: 我只是想抹掉數據啊，之後還要用呢
<iGoogle> 以后格式化，就是重新建立索引啊。并没坏
<iGoogle> 低级格式化
<jusss> Lavande: 神也赞同俺的观点
<iGoogle> 搞一个强磁铁吗
<Lavande> david_wu: 估計先注入radom，然後再注入zero可能好一點。。。
<jusss> Lavande: ij
<david_wu> Lavande: 你是存了点儿小片儿不想让人知道吧。。
<Lavande> david_wu: 不僅是小片，還有一些個人數據。。。
<david_wu> Lavande: 又泄漏机密了。
<david_wu> Lavande: 个人小片儿？
<jusss> Lavande: 你做了和冠希哥一样的事情？
<iGoogle> 存片子，使用encfs Lavande
<Lavande> david_wu: 很有想象力。。。。
<david_wu> Lavande: 求真相。
<iGoogle> jusss: lol
<imadper> 有好片子一起分享嘛~ 毁掉多可惜~
<iGoogle> 他不可能有冠希那样的魅力
<jusss> 就是就是
<Lavande> iGoogle: 哈哈，那個東西加密了mp3還能播放麼。。。
<Lavande> ee說的對啊，我是loser，盒盒盒
<iGoogle> Lavande: encfs是即时解码的。mp3那算了，没那么高级
<jusss> iGoogle: 那说不准，万一还有比冠希哥更刺激的呢. lol
<iGoogle> 那是。
<jusss> Lavande: np？
 * david_wu 求破解。。。
<Lavande> jusss: 好久沒來IRC，大家還是如此寂寞。。。。
<david_wu> Lavande: 上班时间都是寂寞的。
<iGoogle> imadper: 你去那房间干吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 抹掉数据，用 shred 命令。
<jusss> imadper: 你去啥不健康频道了
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥? perl?
<iGoogle> 你小白去充数嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 我也是用perl的呀... 进去看看都不行...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] shred 命令的 -n 参数后面可以加一个数字，来指定重复写入磁盘的次数。它会反复用数据填充你的文件。
<iGoogle> 那你回答我的问题？ imadper
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥问题? 没看见呀...
<tryit__> google搜索结果打不开，蛋疼啊
<Lavande> UbuntuTalk: 看起來聽靠譜的，謝謝，盒盒盒
<tryit__> 最近goagent也非常不稳定
<iGoogle> 看到了吧
<imadper> 恩.
<jusss> Lavande: 分享下吗
<Lavande> jusss: 分享啥啊？
<jusss> Lavande: 隐私照
<david_wu> UbuntuTalk: 现在文件系统那么先进了，估计直接 dd 到 /dev/sda1 更靠谱。
<Lavande> jusss: 沒有啊，都你玩的。。。
<david_wu> 不知道现在 btrfs 什么情况了啊。
<jusss> Lavande: 隐私照
<iGoogle> dd要计算大小尺寸
<david_wu> 之前被玩死了，再也没敢用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般的 mp3 ，用 shred 重复写几遍 /dev/sdxy 就可以了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后重新分区格式化。
<iGoogle> goagent 上小鸟。一直重复登陆。谁碰到这情况？
<jusss> david_wu: 写sda和sda1有啥区别
<david_wu> jusss: MBR 和分区表就没了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] dd 只是写一遍， shred 是用 0x00 、 0xff 和随机字节分别填充多遍，更安全。
<iGoogle> 把分区信息杀了嘛。 jusss
<imadper> iGoogle: 不懂, 太gaoji. 看上去是编码问题吧...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 破坏分区表没有用，很多软件可以根据数据内容来恢复文件的。
<jusss> iGoogle: soga
<iGoogle> 笨。哪里会编码。2年前的软件。 imadper
<david_wu> jusss: 打倒小鬼子
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • LXDE中右键选择Open in Terminal，没反应，不开启新的终端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393111 我完全按照wiki上的步骤安装 #pacman -S lxde #cd /etc/xdg/openbox #cp menu.xml rc.xml autostart ~/.config/openbox add exec startlxde to your ~/.xinitrc and then startx. 而且在终端下 echo $BASH --> /bin/bash 似乎一 …
<david_wu> UbuntuTalk: shred 也是文件注入那样的清数据吧。
<jusss> david_wu: 那你以后别看岛国片
<imadper> iGoogle: 英文和数字不是好好的吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道“文件注入”的含义。
<iGoogle> 没看到上面的图正常？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它是重复写入文件。
<iGoogle> imadper: 你说呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对于 ssd 可能不好使，但一般的存储介质还是没问题的。
 * david_wu 有没有关注 btrfs 的啊，最近敢用吗？
<imadper> iGoogle: 看到了呀.
<iGoogle> 如果编码。上面的会正常？
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> iGoogle: 会呀. 不是你perl脚本的编码处理, 是cairo-lib的问题.
<iGoogle> 字体机制嘛。估计这变了。
<iGoogle> 编码才不会错
<iGoogle> perl全utf8。你不知道？
<iGoogle> 这还怀疑
<imadper> iGoogle: 字体出问题了, 不是全都显示方块儿吗?
<iGoogle> Sans字体。没中文，就这样
<iGoogle> 或者完全不兼容gtk2
<iGoogle> 了
<iGoogle> fontconfig其实很强壮的。在12.04。不管怎么设置字体，都能正常显示。
<iGoogle> 你设置mess字体都可以
<david_wu> 12.04
<david_wu> 12.10 了。
<jusss> test
<iGoogle> 12.10去死
<imadper> iGoogle: 12.10不知道改啥了.
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<david_wu> 还强群奷了一次 grub
<iGoogle> 一直崩溃。nnnnd
<david_wu> grub 升级了，得用 livecd 启一次，重安一次 grub 才能好用。。。。
<iGoogle> 估计上游的被gnome3搞得西乱的了。
<david_wu> iGoogle: 用 awesome 的飘过....
<iGoogle> 瓦片的，一边去。没fvwm好
<tryit__> 最近goagent不能用啊？都怎么处理呢？
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> tryit__: 能用啊
<david_wu> tryit__: 私服。。。
<iGoogle> 只是不好用了而已
<tryit__> iGoogle, 不能，
<tryit__> iGoogle, 有时半天打不开
<iGoogle> 看youtube一样块
<iGoogle> 打不开，和能用，是2回事啊
<iGoogle> 那是网络的问题。比如你的isp抽风
<david_wu> tryit__: 现在私服也越来越难挑了。
<jusss> iGoogle: vinces在x下打不开
<iGoogle> vinces是啥
<tryit__> 翻个墙真蛋疼啊……
<ofan> tryit__: 用vpn
<jusss> iGoogle: chrome在x下不能改代理
<jusss> iGoogle: document viewer
<tryit__> ofan, how much
<iGoogle> chrome是啥。
<iGoogle> envince?
<jusss> iGoogle: 嗯
<jusss> 我记错了
<david_wu> jusss: 用 redsocks + iptables ，改什么代理啊。
<iGoogle> terminal下面启动嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: evince...
<imadper> jusss: ^^
<iGoogle> imadper: momo pp
<jusss> iGoogle: 就是打不开
<david_wu> jusss: 所有 tcp 请求都用 iptables 重定向到 redsocks，再用 redsocks 走代理。
<iGoogle> terminal下启动，看提示
<jusss> iGoogle: x下用xterm启动不了
<helsinki> evince....伊文斯.....好熟悉的名字
<imadper> iGoogle: 我的pad上面的pdf reader太弱了, 不能缩放, 我还想找个pdf-backend , 然后移植一个上去呢...
<iGoogle> imadper: pad?
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, hp pad.
<iGoogle> 啥系统。这么高级
<jusss> imadper: touchpad?
<\rs> kingbo: #gentoo 裏有人說裝 qemu 就自動有 qemu-kvm 了
<iGoogle> mupdf impress 都是看pdf的
<imadper> iGoogle: 说是webos... 其实就是linux for arm
<iGoogle> \rs: 哪里还qemu。都是直接kvm了。
<jusss> david_wu: redsocks是自带的
<jusss> david_wu: 吗
<iGoogle> imadper: 那可以跑mupdf impress
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 我也找到mupdf了. 抽空去搞一下.
<iGoogle> impressive? 带幻灯的
<david_wu> jusss: 带低版本。
<jusss> david_wu: 哦
<\rs> iGoogle: 我討論的是 gentoo 裏包的命名變化，qemu-kvm 被合併到 qemu 中
<iGoogle> 有特效。
<iGoogle> :D
<\rs> imadper: zathura 更好一些
<jusss> david_wu: 我搜搜
<imadper> iGoogle: 要是靠谱, 就把手势操作啥的都做上去, 然后当毕业设计.
<imadper> \rs: pdf-backend?
<imadper> \rs: 我去搜一下. 
<ofan> tryit__: 9RMB/月
<iGoogle> 。。那bin。你hack出手势？
<david_wu> jusss: 这样不支持代理的软件都可以走代理了，强制所有 tcp 走代理。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214087.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图解]人人Q3净亏损1540万美元 同比亏损扩大11.8倍_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM
<imadper> iGoogle: 他没有独立的后端?
<Asaka> 三体里的吗
<iGoogle> david_wu: 不是有tsock
<iGoogle> imadper: bin纯
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.mupdf.com/  ... 
<tryit__> ofan, 限流量吗？
<kk> imadper,啥网址y MuPDF
<ofan> tryit__: 不限，但是不能挂bt,电驴
<imadper> iGoogle: 这个东西...  真没后端呀...
<iGoogle> 。。你以为都规范啊。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那我去看看pdflib, 还有刚才马甲哥说的那个吧...
<david_wu> iGoogle: 我一直用的 redsocks，手机上也能用。
<iGoogle> 为了块。啥都不管
<iGoogle> david_wu: 这没听过。
<\rs> imadper: zathura 有 continuous mode，看起來方便一些。不過我這裏 command line 還不能輸入字符，不知緣故
<iGoogle> 马甲哥是谁啊
<imadper> iGoogle: maskray
<iGoogle> 。
<tryit__> ofan, 可以考虑下……速度怎么样
<david_wu> y 的，点错了。
<imadper> \rs: iGoogle 从zathura的介绍来看, mupdf是可以当前端的...
<iGoogle> 没这印象。记得看过帮助的
<iGoogle> 只是evince现在够快。
<imadper> iGoogle: The zathura-pdf-mupdf plugin adds PDF support to zathura by using the mupdf rendering library.  貌似当后端也行.
<iGoogle> 额。。。
<ofan> tryit__: 不限速，ping 200-300正常，一般下载200k+
<imadper> ofan: 你的ssh昨天在我家又好了, 应该是我家isp抽风来的.
<ofan> imadper: 额
<iGoogle> 其实ssh vpn都有。一直没使用。觉得麻烦
<iGoogle> imadper: 知道是哪里的不。
<imadper> iGoogle: 我的isp? 北京电信.
<iGoogle> 。。@@
<david_wu> imadper: 在北京也敢玩火。
<imadper> david_wu: 啥玩火?
<jyfl987> imadper: 电信如何
<imadper> david_wu: 我搜索个pdf-backend, 也叫玩火?
<imadper> jyfl987: 还行. 过些天来升级到20m
<jyfl987> imadper: 听说北方电信 南方网通 都超级优惠 你那个多少钱的
<iGoogle> 北方不是联通嘛
<jyfl987> 因为联通垄断 所以服务不好
<tryit__> ofan, 好的，我考虑下，需要的话联系你
<jyfl987> 我在杭州的时候 网通就特别便宜 额
<iGoogle> 我家的那isp。。。。速度快，就是局域网。。。
<iGoogle> stackoverflow都是打电话才开通的。草
<jusss> iGoogle: 这是啥意思
<iGoogle> bt全灭
<jusss> iGoogle: 不打电话不让上stackovdrflow?
<iGoogle> 国外网站，几乎全灭。估计就是教育网
<jusss> iGoogle: ssh之
<iGoogle> 你们的需求太窄。
<iGoogle> 你ssh代理一个et试试
<iGoogle> et速度上去了，才算
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不是很清楚... 办理的时候我在广州. 
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235917 论坛图片全灭。不知道啥状况
<imtxc> imadper: 你家20M的网啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 说明他是一个称职的网管，lol
<imtxc> imadper: 那么猛的。
<ofan> imadper: 求推荐升级线T_T
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 一个32位的gentoo升级到64位的需要重新安装吗？
<imadper> ofan: 极光. 听介绍就大爱.
<iGoogle> jusss: 额。有可能哦
<imadper> imtxc: 还没来升级呢.
<imtxc> imadper: 现在10M？
<imadper> imtxc: 4呀. 你不知道吗? 北京基本所有的都可以2->10 4->20
<imadper> imtxc: 免费换光纤呀
<imtxc> imadper: 可惜我们的不是
<imadper> imtxc: 提速不提价呀
<imadper> imtxc: 你的是啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 俺们涨价了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu下chrome和firefox都无法登录本论坛？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393113 最近升级到12.10后发现ubuntu下的chrome和firefox都无法正常登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 具体：2个浏览器登录都提示成功，但是之后又返回登录界面，什么原因？ cookies？ 还是？？？？  …
<imadper> imtxc: ... 
<imtxc> imadper: 什么破小区的宽带，他家买的联通的，然后转手卖我们。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦...
<Asaka> 谁知道怎么在shell下直接跑vim script
<aaa> s
<ofan> imtxc: 没便宜点的
<ofan> ..
<imtxc> ofan: 他跑了
<ofan> 大象跑了？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 从内核到包包都可以重新merge...但是...还是重装算了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不打算在vmware里搞了，太累了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 现在切换到vmware外的gentoo了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没必要，你是要学习Linux啊？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，系统和编程吧
 * aaa xixi
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/248286b98e286de.jpg
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...那用gentoo干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Gentoo都自动化了，你还学毛...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 什么逻辑……
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用来𪾢做饭
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 貌似不可以升级成64位的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, "you cannot switch from x86 (32-bit) to x86_64 (64-bit, amd64) without performing a complete reinstall."
<MeaCulpa> tryit: :P重装咯
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 算了，5G内存就当3G用吧，懒得折腾了
<ofan> tryit: 开pae
<MeaCulpa> PAE现在的内核都开的吧
<tryit> ofan, 对呀，我去看看，谢了
<tryit> ofan, 哈，真的没开……，开启试试看
<sjd_zeus> ..
<hata> Total of 92 nicks [3 ops, 0 halfops, 0  voices, 89 normal
<MahaYana> 今天堵死我了
<hata> voices 是什么意思?
<ofan> hata: 能说话的
<ofan> 只在会议模式下有用
<hata> ofan: 语音?
<ofan> no
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214104.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Rockstar Games公布《侠盗飞车5》第二段预告视频_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> tryit: 呵呵 浪费内存
<tryit> jyfl987, compiling kernel
 * imadper 困!
<jyfl987> tryit: 你还好 就浪费2G 我当初浪费了12G 所以不得不装pae的内核
<imadper> .
<hata> mozilla 发布了一个用js运行flash的扩展,决心要打进手机市场吗
<imadper> hata: js慢吧...
<tryit> jyfl987, 主要是忘记了还有pae这玩意儿
<tryit> jyfl987, 编译一下内核就OK
<imtxc> 不说说好的11点领导们面基的么
<hata> imadper: 没有明显慢太多
<ofan> hata: flash都没人用了
<imadper> hata: 因为 adobe 的 flash本身就很慢了... 
 * imadper adobe就是慢的代名词.
<hata> ofan: imadper: 为他们的手机系统做的吧
<ofan> hata: 解释swf的，但手机上都没人用flash
<imadper> hata: 手机用flash这种又慢又费电的东西... 
<hata> ofan: 对啊,视频什么的格式也是不支持
<ofan> 直接html5
<hata> ofan: 用来解释一下广告吧
<ofan> hata: 为了显示广告还要跑js..
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<hata> ofan: 音乐和上传这块还是需要flash吧,只是没有界面
<jyfl987> imtxc: 说好 哈哈
<jyfl987> 主要是adobe是2进制发行的 总是落后于当前的实现
<jyfl987> js是滚动更新的 当然快了 你只要经常升级浏览器就好
<jyfl987> 擦 我的linode 突然禁止转发了
<jyfl987> channel 33: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这都11：20了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 正常 80年代就讲改革呢 这都几十年过去了
<hata> 现在国内还存活了多少聊天室
<mengfei> irc中文频道不多，还有人气的就这了
<mengfei> 现在都qq群……
<jyfl987> https://bountify.co/1I
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Bountify | Extract digits from series of images
<iGoogle> t.u ~/opera-setting-`hostname`-`date +%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M-%S`.tar `find ~/.opera -iname "*.adr" -or -iname "*.ini" -or -iname "wand.dat" -or -iname "eexp*" -or -iname "*user.js"
<iGoogle> 恢复了一次。啥都正常了。
<jyfl987> 你还用opera
<root_> iGoogle: 
<root_> EE
<root_> iGoogle: EE
<root_> freeflyi1g: 亲
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 说笑话吧。咋不用。
<root_> iGoogle: 
<root_> iGoogle: EE
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<mengfei> opera我也装了，不过大多还是用firefox，最近firefox遇到一网站因为 flash的原因 有时崩溃，遇到崩溃的网站 就用的chromium
<root_> iGoogle: 扯淡哥
<iGoogle> 还亲侯总。
<root_> rsync -artvuz -R --delete ./   --include="www/" --include="www/a/" --include="www/a/1/" --include="www/a/1/a1" --exclude=*  192.168.1.101::tongbu
<iGoogle> 重庆的
<root_> rsync -artvuz -R --delete ./  include="www/a/1/a1" --exclude=*  192.168.1.101::tongbu
<root_> iGoogle: 我是扯淡哥呀，重庆的。
<iGoogle> rsync破东西，写错一个/就搞死人。
<root_> iGoogle: EE，你知道为撒子后这个不能删除文件吗
<iGoogle> 不知道哦。这危险的东西，很少使用。
<iGoogle> 某次，差点把我的同步目录冲掉。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我以前以为你会一直用fvwm 后来你不也让我咯噔了一下么
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • skype 4.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393120 skype 4.1 已经发布 转自LINUX公社 下载位址 不过下载的网址被跳转到TOM SKYPE了 有谁下载到了 能提供不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 平凡達人 — 2012-11-15 11:38 
<iGoogle> 老机器退休了啊。
<root_> iGoogle: ....
<root_> iGoogle: 刚刚那个你知道是为什么不
<iGoogle> 你问 roylez 他经常同步。
<iGoogle> 用这个。
<root_> iGoogle: 他没有在呀
<iGoogle> 18m的，经常懒，经常 rsync
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 问 <
<qiao> hi, linux下如何查看电脑的芯片组？
<david_wu> iGoogle: rsync --dry-run，以防被搞死。
<qiao> 例如怎样知道我的是不是 Intel Panther Point ？
<qiao> help !
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/235921
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> david_wu: 你答他的问题嘛
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 好看不
<iGoogle> 看上面
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 丑陋死了
<david_wu> iGoogle: 不明上下文。刚才和同事出去散步了。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 大腿太细没感觉
<iGoogle> 人都是丑陋的。 MeaCulpa 体态比你的好。 lol
<iGoogle> 居然不喜欢
<iGoogle> root_: 问 david_wu
 * david_wu 吃饭时间到了。。。
 * david_wu 开饭啦！！！！！！
<nForz> 有管饭的么
<jusss> iGoogle: 你贴的图，，，有内涵？
<jusss> iGoogle: 为啥那个女的只有双腿间发光
<root_> david_wu: 
<root_> david_wu: rsync
<MeaCulpa> 外媒报道18大居然用congress这个词...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不然呢……
 * MeaCulpa rsync无论什么时候都应该dry run测试
<tryit> MeaCulpa, kernel编译成功了，显示5G内存了……呵呵
<tryit> ofan, thanks
<imadper> 5g
<imadper> 你怎么搭配的?
<ofan> 1+4
<imadper> 两个2点5g的内存条?
<imadper> 还是说一个1.7, 一个3.3的?
<tryit> 原来2个1G的
<imadper> 后来换成两个2.5g得了....
<qiao> imadper, 你刚用的是那个命令？
<imadper> qiao: dmidecode
<tryit> 一个4G的139
<tryit> 替换掉了原来的一个1G的
<qiao> imadper, thx
<imadper> qiao: np
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下有什么视频转音频的方法或者软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393122 下载了一个flv格式的文件，如何转换其中的音频呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahyanglf — 2012-11-15 12:05 
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那你换个机器 就不用opera了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 本质如此
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 中国人还用民主呢
 * MahaYana ...
 * MahaYana 悲剧
<MahaYana> .
<Test_L> ..  ?
<MahaYana> 你们的goagent正常吗
 * MahaYana 我的老连不上
<Test_L> 随便买个 SSH 用吧。
<Test_L> Goagent 现在经常抽风。
<good-idea> goagent 有时断, 但是还能用
<MahaYana> 是不是GFW的问题呀
 * MahaYana 前段时间还很稳定的说，最近老抽风
<Test_L> 推荐个 PUFF， 貌似有二三十块的一年，上推什么的没有问题。
<good-idea> 我以前一直用 8.8.8.8, 前几天发现很多网上不去了, 还正纳闷, 后来突然想起来了. 改了就好了
 * MahaYana 改成什么了
 * MahaYana 8.8.4.4?
<good-idea> 我超, 那还不是google的
<good-idea> 自动获取呗
<Test_L>     ..
 * MahaYana 哦
<Test_L> 最近十八大是这样了。
<good-idea> 不过我fb, youtube, blogger什么的都能上去, 不稳定而已
<good-idea> 以前一直用ssh, 不过很久没有用了, 没有找到好的.
<Test_L> 推上有没有 Fo @stonehoo 
<Test_L> 他代理 PUFF ，我买过不错。
 * MahaYana fb没问题，youtube的视频不行
<good-idea> 主页在那里, puff
<Test_L> http://shop33515524.taobao.com/?spm=0.0.0.166.jzIdNE
<kk> Test_L,啥网址y 首页-StoneHoo的小店-- 淘宝网
<Test_L>     推上就是 @stonehoo   ,  找他 Fo 就行了。
<good-idea> 哦, 原来如此
<good-idea> 呵呵, 还有人在 taobao 作这种生意.
<Test_L> good-idea: 那个普及版游戏帐号，就是 PUFF，你要直接邮件他。
 * MahaYana 我也去看看去，合适就买个
<good-idea> 哦, 谢谢.
<good-idea> 我去看看
<Test_L> 客气了..   我还帮他作广告了，找他要广告费去。
 * MahaYana 可以玩游戏，看视频吧
<good-idea> 他那个是按流量的还是时间的
<Test_L> 一年。
 * MahaYana 哦
<Test_L> 普及版的玩游戏就算了。
<Test_L>     有几种计划的，你邮件他 他会回复你。
<good-idea> :-)
<sjd_zeus> Test_L: 你用了？
<Test_L> sjd_zeus: 我买的是 128的，用了大半年了。
<sjd_zeus> Test_L: 普及版的？
<Test_L> sjd_zeus: 普及版的40块..
<sjd_zeus> Test_L: 你买的是什么版的，有流量限制吗
<Test_L> sjd_zeus: 流量无限制，有意思的话邮件，他会把所有计划发给你。
<sjd_zeus> 好呀
<sjd_zeus> sjd.zeus@gmail.com麻烦发给我一下吧
 * sjd_zeus 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> .
 * adam8157 饿了
<MeaCulpa> 据说现在中央领导之间不称呼同志了，同事
<MeaCulpa> gaji
<MeaCulpa> gaoji啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 你说我该做点什么呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 18摸有出国机会不
<jusss> jyfl987: 淫席上次不是出去了吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有，看你要干啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 出国做牛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说的是出国工作 如果18摸撤出中国 他会吧你们丢下 给安家费  还是转移到国外？
<jusss> 丢下吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 除非你正好是他们需要的，连锅端掉
<jyfl987> 那不好 有钱怕是没命花
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一般来说，连锅端掉的都是那些新被收购来的，传统业务不太可能
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 另外，有Obama在，绝对不可能
<MeaCulpa> 除非共和党完全把持朝政
<MeaCulpa> 1. 共和党完全把持朝政 2. 印度流行怪病，丧失语言能力
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 以上两个条件都满足，即可
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有带迷你模式的词典软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393129 如题……知道的软件就stardict和goldendict，不过好像这两个都没迷你模式，那么，有没有这样的软件呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlylove — 2012-11-15 5:01 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 战乱他不撤退？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 全锅端走还是全锅端掉
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 都有可能
<MeaCulpa> 习主席，李总理。。。正读反读一个样。。。
<palomino|working> ........
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * adam8157 "今年就业形势太差了 常委都少招了俩。。。 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈 "  看到这个我才知道以前是9个... 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<palomino|working> .... , adam8157
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dooloo怎么有显示不了的字符，淘宝那条
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Tengine，淘宝的Nginx fork.....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我跟他俩说过了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他俩硬说是我浏览器不好 cc roylez 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好多英文都是漏字母的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还不如我的cli
<bluezd> adam8157: 常委招 intern 吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: changwei在招intern啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 高级
<bluezd> adam8157: 那我果断去应聘
<jyfl987> adam8157: 全真教的北斗七星阵
<jyfl987> http://svn.efixo.net/decodeur/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc1/alsalisp/alsalisp.c     这是内核模块tip 最后一条 不要在内核里实现你自己的lisp的来源 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: :) forth同理好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开到几点？
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/格林斯潘第十定律
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那完全不一样  forth是低阶语言 内核可以把他当二进制的 好像内核并不排斥二进制代码吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 4点至少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我确实想弄个内核模块 实现个forth 并且可以调用各个syscall 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不用找我了
<imadper> adam8157: changwei要求政治觉悟高, 你达不到要求的.
<roylez> adam8157: 你用opera了？
<jyfl987> imadper: 咱们这的觉悟都够了 
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<adam8157> roylez: iceweasel
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...sux
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: sux
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有vimperator就行
<jyfl987> vimperator老有问题
<jyfl987> 不过他的版本更新比pentadactyl快
<jyfl987> 无办法
<MeaCulpa> 我这里FF16还好，Penta
<MeaCulpa> Windows里FF17也是Penta
<tryit> 居然有一个叫hello的GNU小程序，恐怕这是最小的gnu程序了，用来学习autoconf/automake不错
<jyfl987> 莫非又好了？
<jyfl987> 火狐每次一升级 我他妈就在找可以用的vimperator或者 penta
<jyfl987> 切来切去的 火大
<jyfl987> debian的源码下载下来 有个 dfsg的后最 是什么意思？ 比如 alsa-driver_1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.bz2
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个小脚本问题出在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393134 #!/bin/sh #name=jiou i=$[$1%2] if [ $i -eq 0 ];then echo "this is a ou" else echo "this is a ji" fi 添加执行权限后再执行，用10作为参数。 很简单，可执行时出错啊，说是./testjiou: 4: test: Illegal number: $[5%2] 可是我是按书上敲的啊 …
<imadper> jyfl987: 怎么看一个page是不是被mlock了?
<imadper> adam8157: 有没有用户态的函数, 来返回某一个页面的所有flag?
<adam8157> imadper: no idea...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我发到kernel牛逼死里面稳稳..
<imadper> s/稳稳/问问/
<jyfl987> imadper: 不知道 问我没用
<imadper> jyfl987: 你不是dev? 不问你问谁..
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不是内核dev
<imadper> jyfl987: posix的函数呀!!!
<jyfl987> imadper: 最关键是 我不是qa 
<imadper> jyfl987: 只有内核dev才能用posix的函数?
<jyfl987> imadper: 我也不是posix dev
<imadper> jyfl987: 那你是个毛毛dev?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你的免费提问超过5次了 再问就需要收费回答了
<imadper> jyfl987: 哈哈~ 那你是qa~~~ LOL
<jyfl987> imadper: 我是付费咨询师
<imadper> jyfl987: 还不是qa?
<jyfl987> imadper: Quandcore Architectuer engineer
<imadper> 建筑师?
<jyfl987> 是啊 
<jyfl987> 其实就是工地的
<ofan> 第一次辞职时，给的辞职信写：如果一个工作，占据了我所有寻找妹纸的时间，又不能提供给我把妹的资金，我还做它干什么！
<jyfl987> ofan: 警察不是很好把妹么
<imadper> adam8157: 你用过公司的wifi吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 用过
<Sth4ckn9g> n
 * slucx zzz
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Wubi安装Ubuntu12.04出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393140 安装好后进入总是出现满屏的英文， Starting、Stoping的然后就死机了，请教有没有遇到过此类问题的给解决下啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 彩虹之西 — 2012-11-15 15:19 
<slucx> kk: 
<kk> slucx, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<qiao> kk, 
<kk> qiao, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<mosesofmason> kk;
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-15 15:34:28 +0800
<jusss> 才三点半怎么外边的天感觉跟五点半似的
<jusss> 诡异
<geav> www.jerk.com
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16454173471&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1352965005_4z2_1212518261
<kk> imadper,啥网址y DELL戴尔U2913WM原厂29英寸LED显示器全国联保包无点抢购-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SHLUG都请到Matz了...
<NathanChao> MeaCulpa, Matz都来了啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> NathanChao: 恩今晚吧
<mayli> 
 * MeaCulpa 似乎ps永远不可能列出Daemon的全路径，机制使然
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你个Ruby娃娃怎么能不去要个Matz的签名？
<bluek> 大嘎好
<silverzhao> 貌似S60 上的 Google Syncml 同步通讯录不能用了，提示“服务器未回应”，有人遇到这个问题吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来tar默认不是增量的 不过幸好他有个增量的显式开关
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我记得我以前跟你讨论过这问题 
<jyfl987> 似乎是半年前
<bluek> 我要老婆
<bluek> 发错地方了
<NathanChao> bluek, ...
<MeaCulpa> ... bluek 你应该去10年前的PCHome服务器，#China频道
<bluek> ……
<jyfl987> bluek: 要打折卡不
<bluek> busy now...please wait...
 * jusss 101
 * jusss mark
<jyfl987> airead_: 你weibo关注我了？
<airead_> jyfl987, 嗯啊
<airead_> jyfl987, 有意见么？
<bluek> jyfl987, 我好像认识你？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：GNS3始终无法启动Dynamips http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393144 系统：Ubuntu 12.10 就是思科的那个模拟器…… 很纠结啊，无论是源里面自带的Dynamips还是另外下的版本在点“测试”过后都提示： Failed to start Dynamips 我给了777权限了，但还是这样……  …
<jyfl987> bluek: 我不认识你
<jyfl987> airead_: 你好像是外国人
<bluek> jyfl987, 哦哦
<airead_> jyfl987, 咋个说法？
 * MeaCulpa 为啥deb系要搞个dash?
<phoenixlzx> UbuntuTalk: hi
<jyfl987> airead_: 没咋
<bluek> jyfl987, 你知道不知道哪个服务器可以瞎聊天的啊？人气比较多的
<jyfl987> bluek: 这个难道不行？
<airead_> jyfl987, 哦呵呵
<palomino|working> 这里不就是么。。。
<bluek> jyfl987, 全是男的
<phoenixlzx> 话说这个 UbuntuTalk 是被ban了么？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你咋会发出这种感叹
<airead_> jyfl987, 为什么说是外国人呢？
<bluek> airead_, 因为你长得像老外
<airead_> bluek, 因为毛多吗？
<bluek> airead_, .......
<bluek> airead_, 我太有才了
<bluek> airead_, 你太有才了
<airead_> bluek, 有点累
<imadper> 擦, 骗我, 谁说 UbuntuTalk 被ban了...
<bluek> 下了哦，去找一个聊天的，女的多的地方玩玩
<jyfl987> bluek: 也有阿姨
<jyfl987> airead_: 感觉像
<jyfl987> 而且是外国女人
<jyfl987> 刚想给你介绍给bluek 她就跑了 诶 airead_ 
<airead_> jyfl987, 咋会给你像外国女人的感觉呢，这是一个问题
<jusss> lm
<jusss> 上天涯逛会去
<jyfl987> airead_: 大概是男人的直觉吧
<jyfl987> airead_: 可能你的爱好和头像有点 哼哼
<airead_> jyfl987, 我木有写爱好，也木有上传图像吧，男人
<jenenliu> 大家好，我刚刚装了12.10,可是我发现自己浏览器firefox或chromium开启是都占用很多cpu，而且浏览器开着时Xorg也很占cpu,求大牛解救
<jenenliu> 谢谢
<airead_> 安卓怎么无声拍照？
<jyfl987> airead_: 你的微薄陪图太娘
<airead_> jyfl987, 陪图在哪，我怎么不知道？
<jyfl987> 把扬声器弄坏就可以了
<jyfl987> airead_: 就你微薄页面
<airead_> jyfl987, 哦，那是 default 配置，我换换去
<jyfl987> airead_: 伪娘也不坏啊 
<airead_> jyfl987, 关键是装不像啊
<wizardyang> hello
<kk> wizardyang, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有没有用快捷键来模拟鼠标动作的工具？
<jyfl987> 比如按个 快捷键进入模式 然后 h就指挥鼠标向左 j向下什么的 可以自己配间距  以及是否是增速的
<wizardyang> 呵呵
<iGoogle> 键盘设置，以前有类似的。只是没试过。谁这么bt
<jyfl987> 我想了下 应该是写个假设备 冒充鼠标
<wizardyang> 类似于windows下面的小键盘模拟鼠标动作
<jyfl987> 以前看 那个李先进介绍内核编程 写了个假键盘输入的设备
<jyfl987> 挺有意思的
<jyfl987> wizardyang: 那个叫什么？
<iGoogle> 系统有的。
<jyfl987> 有时候我还真烦用鼠标去弄两下
<iGoogle> 只是现在的界面，啥都没了。要找。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 叫什么？ 难道是那个残疾人界面？
<wizardyang> 系统自带的功能
<iGoogle> 键盘的啥设置。自己找吧。
<wizardyang> \/msg nickname message不管用？
<jyfl987> 额 不是配置键盘
<jyfl987> 跟我说下嘛 我去体验下 
<wizardyang> jyf1987 baidu下么
<jyfl987> wizardyang: 问题是用哪个关键词 what's the keyword
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<wizardyang> 小键盘模拟鼠标。。。
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 有钱马
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣打银行，有兴趣去么？
<wizardyang> jyf1987 你对我发送的消息用的是哪个命令？
<jyfl987> wizardyang: 直接打你名字
<jyfl987> 用了下tab
<MeaCulpa> wizardyang: 直接tab补完，点名
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 去银行干啥。。 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 刷金币啊
<palomino|working> what.......
<palomino|working> 拿着菜刀?
<jyfl987> 找到了 xdotool
<roylez> palomino|working: java developer
<MeaCulpa> 破马会Java? 有饭吃了
<roylez> palomino|working: 天津渣打总部
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥
<roylez> palomino|working: linux system admin也有
<palomino|working> 都不会。。。
<jyfl987> 不过这个是写脚本用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说我昨天也接了个Java Dev, 被我打断了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你搞android不会java
<jyfl987> 我是想要实时控制
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不是java大本营么
<jyfl987> roylez: 人家用ndk
<palomino|working> yeah , roylez
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我摸是Java民工的大本营
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> :D
<jyfl987> sdk ndk dvm asm
<imadper> ibm不是靠java来卖大机的吗?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 搞java的自我感觉良好
 * roylez 打字练习去了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 嘘~~ 含蓄点
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Skid Row - New Generation
 * imadper now playing: 一炮打你到天亮   -- 请自行搜索.
<palomino|working> .......
<wizardyang> 。。。
<ofan> imadper: 你跟adam打？
<imadper> ofan: 打你
<jyfl987> 看来需要自己做一个
<ofan> imadper: 来吧
<imadper> ofan: http://www.33sp.com/ysgq/76202.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 《云南山歌》一炮打你到天亮 - 33视频网
<ofan> \rs: ping
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求ubuntu12.04.01的源代码，安装时应该没有带！急用！！求救！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393147 我的电脑安装了ubuntu12.04，老师让往内核里面添加个系统调用，貌似安装时，没有带有源代码的包。所以需要下载个源代码，哪位大神知道如何安装这个源代码？求 …
<jyfl987> imadper: 云南的雷哥好多啊
<jyfl987> 不过我喜欢
<imadper> jyfl987: 妹子也很雷人吧..
<wizardyang> msg还是notice?
<jyfl987> imadper: 雷的好
<liemehoc> gnome3.6的ibus是不是又挂了
<liemehoc> arch
<jyfl987> windtw: msg
<ofan> openshift挂了？
<jyfl987> 大概升级吧
<jyfl987> 现在heroku都支持二进制运行了 最后一个亮点没了
<ofan> jyfl987: 太贵了
<jyfl987> ofan: 大家都要吃饭 嘛
<ofan> 周末有hackathon，要用heroku，怀疑能不能跑起来
<jyfl987> 也可以用lisp
<ofan> 那只能本地跑
<ofan> openshit挂了！
<jyfl987> 扯淡
<jyfl987> 可以远程的
<piggybox> ofan: openshift便宜？
<ofan> piggybox: 免费的支持15 requests/s
<ofan> heroku没说能支持多少
<piggybox> ofan: 便宜不便宜当然是比较收费的那部分。。。
<ofan> 只有一个web dyno
<ofan> piggybox: 不好比
<ofan> piggybox: https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/pricing
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Pricing | OpenShift by Red Hat
<ofan> http://www.heroku.com/pricing#1-1
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Heroku | Pricing
<MeaCulpa> Heroku说的好玄乎
<airead_> 谁在 ubuntu 下用过dropbox?  用手机将文件上传到 website 上后， PC 机怎么自动同步啊？ 我总是 dropbox stop; dropbox start 后才同步
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<jusss> 还没那个需求 :)
<NathanChao> ofan, DNS维护：https://openshift.redhat.com/app/status
<kk> NathanChao ⇪ ti: OpenShift Status: (1)
<ofan> NathanChao: o
<abg> ?
<abg> test
<kk> abg, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<hechao> hello
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: http://www.elexconmail.net/stat/index.do?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.armtechforum.com.cn%2Farm_3.html&e=Irene.zhou@elexcon.com&uid=arm_3-test
<kk> freeflyi1g,啥网址y 2012 ARM年度技术研讨会报名倒计时！
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: checking
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 那天在山西, 同学结婚, 去不了
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 对PYTHON的正则并不熟悉，特此请各位大大帮个忙，看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393152 由于时间紧迫，并没有系统的学习过python的正则，我自己写了几个，但都不对。 我弄了几年的PHP，PYTHON 和 PHP的正则差距太大了。 （我是觉得PYTHON做采集端会好很多，所 …
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 哦
<Toom> quit
<roylez_> huntxu: 小胡子
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<roylez_> palomino|working: 死马敢造反？
<huntxu> roylez_: 戳你
<palomino|working> 哪里有压迫，哪里就有反抗
<NathanChao> roylez_, 以前不是叫 破马 么？改了？
<liemehoc> arch又把ibus移出gnome3了，再折腾下去要没耐心了
<tieguoevan> quit
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 请问一下，如果裸机安装该如何操作呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393160 我把硬盘全部格式化后，然后全新安装。因为没有WUBI，这时候就无法在界面下安装了，请问有什么办法进入引到呢，该如何操作呢。求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 hkshadow — 2012-11-15 19:05 
<dwdcth> 我在玩githug一个练习git的游戏,玩到16关提示"You committed too soon. Now you want to undo the last commit, while keeping the index."请问需要哪个git命令?
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: 好像是 git reset HEAD^
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: 哪里有这个游戏？
<dwdcth> gem install githug
<dwdcth> 还是不对
<star_chl> linux 下有没有类似qvod边下载边播放的？
<yanwenlong> 不小的
<yanwenlong> 新人，刚来
<star_chl> 哦
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何删除 名字为~的目录哈 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393162 Code: drwx------  4 firxiao firxiao     4096 11月 15 18:48 ./ drwxr-xr-x 36 firxiao firxiao     4096 11月 15 18:43 ../ drwx------  3 firxiao firxiao     4096 11月 15 18:48 ～/ drwx------  3 firxiao firxiao     4096 11月 13 22:11 app/ 无意中mv …
<ofan> dwdcth: git reset --soft HEAD~1
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: thx
<dwdcth> 谢谢ofan,对了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 面板上图标这个样子，怎么解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393164 需要装哪个包，给说下，谢谢 部分程序面板上图标都很难看 Selection_043.png Selection_042.png Selection_041.png Selection_040.png Selection_038.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangtianh6 — 2012-11-15 19:32 
<alvin_rxg> star_chl: 随便找个 bt 软件，让它*从头*开始下载，然后再找个软件，直接去 tmp 里边播放那文件。
<alvin_rxg> *从头*
<alvin_rxg> 123*456*789
<dwdcth> quit
<dwdcth> Quit: Leaving
<alvin_rxg> Q：如何取悦男人？A：裸体出现+一瓶酒。Q：如何取悦女人？A：成为朋友+爱人+厨师+水管工+心理医生+爱干净+有同情心+体格健壮+热心+细心+勇敢+聪明+有趣+温柔+善解人意+有能力+有决心+有激情+有同情心+经常赞美她+爱逛街+富有+不要给她压力+不要看其他女孩+多关心她+少索取+多给她时间+多给她空间
<iyzsong> 0.0
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214177.htm
<imadper> kk: 说下标题呀!
<alvin_rxg> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214177.htm
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google
<alvin_rxg> -.-
 * imadper ofan alvin_rxg 你们俩真弱.
<kk> imadper, 我们曾经在标题它？  ㍬ 
<imadper> kk: 你丫说啥呢?
<ofan> imadper: 管我p事
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 就是你最弱. 
<ofan> imadper: 帮我买跟升级线吧
<imadper> ofan: 可以. 不过运费你可以接受吗?
<ofan> imadper: 不能接受
<ofan> imadper: 求帮忙打听便宜的啊
<imadper> ofan: ... 我12月初就去广州. 
<imadper> ofan: 给你寄ems的平邮过去?
<ofan> imadper: 如果有比null audio lune好的线，可以接受100-200的费用
<ofan> imadper: ems多少钱
<imadper> ofan: null audio lune不知道啥级别. 
<imadper> ofan: 不知道.
<imadper> ofan: 但是广东便宜是肯定的.
<imadper> ofan: 240g的ssd, 才117刀...
<imadper> ofan: 米国的东西好便宜...
<ofan> http://www.head-fi.org/t/636355/new-tf10-replacement-silver-headphone-lounge-cable-ue-triplefi-10 这个貌似不错
<kk> ofan,啥网址y NEW TF10 replacement Silver Headphone Lounge cable (UE Triplefi 10)
<imadper> ofan: 银线声音清亮, 适合乐器/女声.
<ofan> http://www.head-fi.org/t/636357/null-audio-lune-cable-tf10-triplefi-10-viablue-plug
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Null Audio Lune cable TF10 triplefi 10 - Viablue Plug
<imadper> ofan: 还是个妹子. 买先还可以gaoji
<ofan> 啊 这个才25$
<imadper> ofan: 果断买.
<imadper> ofan: 看评论, 还是喜欢极光.
<ofan> imadper: 但是这个接触不好了
<imadper> ofan: 其实, tf10乐器本身就不错了... 没必要上银线.
<imadper> ofan: 改用无氧纯铜
<imadper> ofan: 你自己选吧. 反正你要是需要我帮你买, 你就说一声.
<imadper> imtxc: 5块钱收你的耳放+耳机.
<imtxc> imadper: 干嘛干嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 5块钱收你的耳放+耳机呀!
<imtxc> imadper: 不给
<imadper> imtxc: 5块二!
<imtxc> 。
<ofan> imadper: 你听过极光？
<imadper> imtxc: 我已经让步了呀!
<imtxc> 不给卖
<imadper> ofan: 没有, 我只听过原线和八芯海洋的tf10
<ofan> imadper: 现在主要关心邮费
<ofan> imadper: 邮费便宜就能买好点的
<ofan> imadper: http://www.head-fi.org/t/564978/15-custom-iem-tf10-cables-reviewed-whiplash-hybrid-v3-and-twag-v3-added-10-26-12 
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 15 custom IEM/TF10 cables reviewed (Whiplash Hybrid V3 and TWag V3 added 10/26/12)
<alvin_rxg> 顺便关心一下粮食蔬菜 :D
<ofan> imadper: 这个给null audio lune的分很高
<alvin_rxg> douban 上不了了，开代理么。。
<imadper> imtxc: 真抠
<imadper> ofan: 换线不如换耳机. tf10真心不如gr8.
<alvin_rxg> vim 开了半天了都… 一个字符都没敲进去 =.=
<imadper> ofan: gr10更均衡一些, 但是中频不如gr10.
<ofan> imadper: 多少钱
<imadper> ofan: gr10 399
<ofan> imadper: 动铁？
<imadper> ofan: 米国amazon就有.
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> imadper: 你听过？
<soiamso> bose
<imadper> ofan: 听过gr8, gr10只有yy
<imadper> ofan: gr10 399刀!!! 又是gr8的升级版!!! 值得YY
<ofan> imadper: 对比tf10听过？
<imadper> ofan: 不同风格, 怎么对比... 
<imadper> ofan: 一个乐器塞, 一个人声塞...
<imadper> ofan: gr8对比um3还靠谱.
<ofan> imadper: 我不听流行
<imadper> ofan: 我有一组无氧铜线, 你要不? 我用不到了, 3.5插头也有. 但是没有tf10的插头, 你要自己换.
<imadper> ofan: 要是帮你买线的话, 就顺便送你了吧... 反正放着也是吃灰.
<ofan> imadper: 什么意思，没有插单元的插头？
<imadper> ofan: 独立的咸菜 + 3.5的插头.
<ofan> 哦
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu快使我崩溃了 每次都是卡在启动 诡异情况！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393168 最近要做个项目用到linux 就想装个ubuntu学习一下 在论坛里看到各种安装方法 尝试了有：U盘安装；硬盘安装；wubi安装 尝试的版本：11.10； 12.04； 12.10 最终结果：都是失败 情况：每 …
<ofan> imadper: 关键是邮费啊
<imadper> ofan: 之前打算diy的, 不过... 其实我还有解码芯片, 准备diy呢... 不过....
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 要不你直接回国得了.
<ofan> imadper: ...
<ofan> imadper: 那种头我有，已经坏了俩线了，配件齐全
<imadper> ofan: gaoji
<ofan> imadper: 求帮忙问邮费
<imadper> ofan: 得明天了.
<imadper> ofan: 你自己打电话给ems呗.
<ofan> 我这没ems..
<imadper> ofan: 用学校办公室的电话打长途过来.
<imadper> ofan: 渣渣..
<roylez_> ofan: 渣渣
<imtxc> imadper: 我了个擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦
<imtxc> imadper: 要疯了疯了
<ofan> imadper: 帮忙问下广东的
<imtxc> imadper: 前天买3D 买的 748 开出来了743  今天又买748  又开出来了743！！！
<ofan> imadper: 我看ebay上从广东发货的都免邮费
<ofan> imadper: $7的东西，免邮费，所以我觉得那邮费肯定便宜
<imadper> ofan: 这么壕... 那你直接找广东的卖家多好....
<imadper> imtxc: 3d?
<imtxc> imadper: 福彩3D
<soiamso> 在歌声中听到今天水力发电
<ofan> imadper: 推荐几家？
<imadper> imtxc: 哦.... 我以为是肉蒲团...
<imadper> ofan: 我没去过ebay呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 隔了一天，出来同样的数字，关键我这两次都买的748.。。
<ofan> imadper: 晕 ebay上基本没有啊
<ofan> imadper: 我上一条就是ebay上买的，质量插
<ofan> å·®
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 水利发电的声音基本是最清澈的. 火电和核电都不好. 
<ofan> imadper: 极光最便宜多少钱？
<imadper> ofan: 自制的, 质量都差.
<imadper> ofan: 600+
<imtxc> imadper: 1K 就这样没了
<imadper> ofan: 极光是大厂子出的, 好歹是耳机界第一代工厂....
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<ofan> imadper: 问题真值这钱？
<imadper> ofan: no
<soiamso> imtxc: 两期一样的几率比两期不一样的几率少
<ofan> imadper: ...那你还推荐
<imtxc> soiamso: 是啊，我也成了两码王了
<imadper> ofan: 没有值的. 所以叫烧.
<ofan> imadper: nnnnd
<ofan> imadper: 我就要个跟原线音质差不多，质量好的
<imadper> ofan: 去买 hd800吧.
<soiamso> 最近几个音乐盒,fm都改版,查版权？
<imadper> ofan: 坏了的东西, 就让他安静的死去吧..
<ofan> imadper: 你是壕
<ofan> 哥烧不起
<imadper> ofan: 你是受.
<soiamso> 有钱买bose ,或 sony
<imadper> ä¹°sony == sb
<ofan> imadper: nnnnnnnnnnd
<soiamso> imadper: 就是有人在用的反应？
<ofan> md 订null audio的
<imadper> soiamso: sony/bose的调音都太重口了...
<imadper> ofan: 有钱!! 壕!! 膜拜!!
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭壕!
<ofan> imadper: 滚
<ofan> imadper: 不给哥推荐好的，就会起哄
<imadper> ofan: 给你推荐极光了, 我都yy它呢!!
<ofan> imadper: 你说不值啊
<imadper> ofan: 你觉得, null audio值??
<ofan> 连运费都1k了
<ofan> imadper: 至少口碑不错
<imadper> ofan: 咸菜的提升,  相对于价格,  都不值
<imadper> ofan: 咸菜提升不会很明显的.... 
<imadper> ofan: 还有说什么咸菜也要煲的, 都是鬼扯.
<ofan> imadper: 之前看过很多贴，null audio的不错
<ofan> imadper: 质量！ 质量！！
<imadper> ofan: 质量.. 这个, 看运气吧..
<ofan> imadper: http://headphonelounge.com/products/custom-cables/silver-ray-iem-cables/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y OCC IEM Cables | HEADPHONELOUNGE
<imadper> ofan: 没见过....
<imtxc> 好歹中了10块 今天算没赔
<ofan> imadper: 磋
<imtxc> ofan: 你现在是什么耳机呢
<ofan> imtxc: tf10
<ofan> imadper: viablue插头很好？
<imadper> ofan: 我只认识中文的.
<imtxc> ofan: 这么嚎
<ofan> imadper: .....
<ofan> nnnd想用支付宝付款
 * adam8157 好吧, 忍不了了, 给debian的kernel报bug
 * adam8157 又掉了?
<ofan> http://crossbrowserbook.com/Blog/javascript_and_html5_chrome_beats_ie10
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Cross Browser Handbook Blog
<bluezd> adam8157: 你的网络真的是不好啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 想shi
<bluezd> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/235971
<ofan> ad
<ofan> adam8157: 用znc
<eexpress> adam8157: 赶紧push。好机会啊。你可以碰到那错误了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • KDE感觉不错，我又陷入论乱了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393173 首先我又想换系统，因为我发现KDE不错，不知对不对；但我又不知到换成什么发行版；所以各种矛盾，求有经验的前辈指点指点 我打开电脑发现我常用有图形界面的程序有如下： Matlab office …
<Test_L> 请教一下  如何恢复笔记本上的 FN 功能键？   尝试在快捷键编辑上，并不能识别 FN 键。
<eexpress> Test_L: 电源管理识别不到你的本本。apci的事情。
<alvin_rxg> xev
<eexpress> xev强制是可以
<eexpress> 并不好。因为后期功能要自己写脚本了。
<alvin_rxg> xrandr -o 2
<Test_L> eexpress: 曾经在 Ubuntu 上至少能识别屏幕光调整，计算器等等少量功能，但在 Kubuntu 不能，PS： 已经修改 xorg.conf 文件。
<eexpress> 这和xorg关系不大了。现在几乎不要这conf
<eexpress> 是acpi的管理
<eexpress> 我那新本本，Fn全认。
<Test_L> eexpress: 好的，谢谢，搜索中。
<eexpress> 老本本，自己绑定了几个
<eexpress>  /etc/acpi/events/ 你看这目录
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 只需 3 步将 chm 转为 pdf http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393175 http://wowubuntu.com/chm2pdf.html 下电子书最蛋疼的就是下到 chm，在 ubuntu 下将 chm 转为 pdf 只需3步： 1.把冰箱门打开 2.把大象装进去 3.把冰箱门关上 开个玩笑，不过确实是 3 个步骤 1.将chm提取出html文件： 2.将htm …
<Test_L> eexpress: 但是设置快捷键时不认 FN 键..
<eexpress> 不是这样设置的。是用xmodmap。使用keysysmdb里面的数字设置的
<Test_L> eexpress: 看来是要编辑脚本文件了。
<eexpress> xev检测键值。比如0x7f。然后xmodmap设置keycode 127 = Home
<eexpress> Home这名称，必须是Syekeymdb里面规定的
<eexpress> 如果Fn没认到，才可以看到键值。认到了，可能就不显示了（被占用调用）
<Guest31942> FFF
<eexpress>  
<eexpress> 习近平微笑致歉:让大家久等了 赶紧把网络搞好吧。
<dwdcth> 请问git 如何修改提交的注释?
<soiamso> dwdcth: amend
<imtxc> eexpress: 习书记还没修理好网络
<dwdcth> 我在玩githug,提示用rebase -i ,但还是不会
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: git commit --amend 不是这个吗？
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: http://hi.baidu.com/zhmsong/item/d8232cf526c822dd6225d235
<kk> pityonli1e,啥网址y Git 修改 commit_宋志民_百度空间
<dwdcth> 这个我刚才试了不对
<soiamso> dwdcth: darcs 的话，直接 amend
<soiamso> dwdcth: rebase 的话是将几个 commit 搞到一起
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: 第几关了？
<dwdcth> githug 问题"Correct the typo in the message of your first commit."提示"Correct the typo in the message of your first commit." 我用git log 发现是 first coommit ,
<dwdcth> 30
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: 我还没用过 rebase，到 22 关了
<pityonli1e> dwdcth: 先 githug reset 再玩儿这关，可能刚才的动作已经生效了，破坏了这关的环境
<ofan> dwdcth: git commit -e <commit hash>
<plainkit> 18Big一过，延迟降低了三分之一
<ofan> dwdcth: 貌似不行
<dwdcth> 我用git commit -e <commit hash>提示找不到文件
<nopcall> 像openbox awesome之类的窗口管理器 怎么设置 某个浏览器为默认的浏览器啊？
<ofan> dwdcth: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1186535/how-to-modify-a-specified-commit
<kk> ofan,啥网址y git - How to modify a specified commit? - Stack Overflow
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求解：如何完全删除ubuntu卸载软件后的残余文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393181 曾经安装过永中office，用了一次就删了。。。但在主文件夹下按 Ctrl + H ， 还是有 永中的文件夹。。。求解。。。 sudo apt-get autoclean sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoremove就不用回了。。。  …
<tieguoevan> quit
<MeaCulpa> git 为啥不能直接uncommit, 再commit改改message好了，反正你的working tree又没变
<ofan> MeaCulpa: commit hash变了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是git的问题 :P
<ofan> nnnd 我dotfiles仓库彻底搞烂了
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭喜
<ofan> 现在每条commit都有一条重复的 
<jusss> hi
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 早bzr早安逸
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍮ 
 * MeaCulpa 让你们git, 哈哈哈
<ofan> MeaCulpa: git不好驾驭
<jusss> bzr和git是啥？
<soiamso> ofan: 清仓
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 但驾驭好了就是一批好马
<ofan> soiamso: 现在得在server那里全删了，重新push正确的
<soiamso> ofan: 几个 VCS 都差不多，git的文档不好，不直观
<dwdcth> 我按照stackoverflow修改后,又还原了
<ofan> soiamso: hg?
<jusss> onlylove: 你今天早晨五点在论坛发帖了？
<ofan> soiamso: 关键git用的多
<onlylove> jusss: 不是早晨五点……那个公司的时间……和德州一样的
<soiamso> ofan: git 有很强的强制性，适合人多的地，不适合个人吧
<ofan> soiamso: 就是多人用啊
<ofan> 以后得用
<jusss> onlylove: so是下午五点？
<onlylove> jusss: 具体时间不太清楚，差不多吧
<soiamso> ofan: 而且不要尝试修改commit,
<ofan> soiamso: 我没
<soiamso> ofan: 只能多加一个
<soiamso> ofan: 那个教程真是的
<jusss> onlylove: 今天在公司干了点啥
<ofan> 用git必须得了解内部机理
<onlylove> jusss: 给笔记本换了个屏，重装了条内存
<jusss> onlylove: 我有点好奇你们的工作是啥，我也好奇百度腾讯的员工一般在干啥
<dwdcth> 嗯,所以我现玩一下githug
<yanwenlong> hi
<yanwenlong> 晚上好 
<kk> yanwenlong, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<yanwenlong> 有什么好看的壁纸分享不
<ofan> jusss: 这是机密
<jusss> 貌似时延好高
<yanwenlong> ？
<yanwenlong> 好像是的 
<jusss> ofan: 那你是学生还是上班的
<onlylove> jusss: 我的活就是deskhelp……有啥好好奇的，装系统，调网络，修电脑，还能做什么
<yanwenlong> 我吗
<jusss> onlylove: 不
<jusss> onlylove: 不搞研发？
<onlylove> jusss: 德州仪器搞半导体的，搞你妹的研发
<ofan> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 半导体也得有研发吧...
<dwdcth> 谢谢各位的帮助,githug的最后3关看来要明天玩了,寝室马上就停电了!
<onlylove> jusss: 半导体研发和我有半毛钱关系
<onlylove> 我得考虑下rhce的事，4200到底值不值啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我也希望我能有你那样个工作
<jusss> onlylove: 如果有人愿意要我的话：）
<onlylove> jusss: 有病，我是快断粮了才答应这工作的
<jusss> onlylove: 我这不是怕'找不到工作吗
<jusss> onlylove: 你要考rhce？
<onlylove> jusss: 电脑城找装机工有的是
<onlylove> jusss: 我在想这东西值不值
<onlylove> jusss: 我玩debian时间长了，centos不太熟
<jusss> onlylove: 据说培训费很贵
<onlylove> jusss: 考试费4200，其他的不管
<jusss> onlylove: 这不是有几个rh的人吗，你问下
<onlylove> jusss: 玩了5年linux再去交那培训费，我还不至于
<ofan> .....
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> 我现在头疼的是sed这东西我不会
<onlylove> 再就是lilo……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon
<onlylove> 和那个什么关系……
<jusss> lolita
<onlylove> 不是……咱不跑题成不
<onlylove> 话说这里面谁是lolita谁是lolicon
<jusss> 啥时候我能养几只小萝莉该多好呀
<jusss> 那还不幸福死
<jusss> 这里面lolita估计没有，lolicon估计有一堆
<onlylove> 问题是loli不能一直那么小
<onlylove> 等loli大了就不是那么回事了
<jusss> 怪蜀黍都是lolicon
<ofan> .......
<jusss> 那就在做御姐控女王控
<onlylove> 你想明白了，你要养几只，不是一个
<onlylove> 奶粉钱，上学钱
<onlylove> 你出得起？
<jusss> bushangx
<jusss> 不上学
<onlylove> 还有，loli不听话怎么办
<onlylove> 你考虑的事情太少了
<ofan> ...........
<jusss> 我就是做事思考太多瞻前顾后导致很多事情都没做
<jusss> 这样做人太累
 * ofan 喷了
<jusss> 还是想简单点好，
<onlylove> kiss
<onlylove> 话说现在就算放开计划生育
<jusss> 我就是喜欢快播看电影，简单
<onlylove> 大城市的有几个敢养的
<onlylove> 倒是农村，你计划不计划人照常该超就超
<jusss> 在linux下下载电影下载一个多小时，再去找字幕，简直就是坑爹
<onlylove> 找什么字母
<onlylove> 英语的？
<jusss> 嗯
<onlylove> 只要不是日语片子找什么字幕，法语西班牙语泰语阿拉伯语听不懂不看，英文直接看
<jusss> 下了一个法国片和一个西班牙片，愣是找不到字幕
<onlylove> 小语种的片要找带字幕的
<onlylove> 话说qvod那些人不是开发linux插件了么
<jusss> 莫妮卡那个不可撤销，找不到对上时间的字幕
<jusss> 不知道
<jusss> 没有吧
<onlylove> 找英文版的片源
<jusss> 之听说ff有快播插件
<jusss> 不过感觉那插件一定很渣
<onlylove> 你试过啊
<onlylove> 话说在德州仪器上论坛和google就是流畅
<jusss> 有些英文版的片源是删减版的
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=390066
<jusss> 法语片和西班牙语片有很多无删减的
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: qvod for linux 我们宣告我们的播放器将开发4.0版本 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 删减就删减，至少丫的能听懂
<jusss> 删减版的宁可不看
<jusss> 删减版很恶心
<onlylove> 话说用啥qvod
<onlylove> 又不是和谐版
<onlylove> 有些东西我反而比较接受删减版
<jusss> ，，，
<jusss> 删减版的很恶心还不如不看
<onlylove> 有些不删减的更恶心，恶心到看不下去
<jusss> 那也比删减的好
<jusss> 有啥电影删减的比无删减的好？
<jusss> 总不会说下水道的美人鱼吧
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<onlylove> 下水道美人鱼看了介绍我直接没去考虑这片子
<onlylove> 我怕受不了吐出来
<onlylove> 睡觉去……
<jusss> qvod for linux貌似就是讲ff插件的
<jusss> 莫有原生主持
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 努
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你看快播不在fc下
<dwjie> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ??
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1778223862.jpg
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你在fc下有快播用吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不用，不如下載比較好，
<qiao> imadper: ping
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 下载还得找字幕...
<jusss> 睡觉
<chenshaoju> 晚安。
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷看看安逸
<cleamoon> 我现在有很强的犯罪冲动……
<cleamoon> NND, 瑞典监狱里的生活太好了……
<kk>  06:38
<mengfei> 早啊……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-16
<tryit> shell中的Coprocesses是个什么东西？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 2-way pipe? command |&
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不太了解
<MeaCulpa> tryit: google
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，在看bash时提到这个东东，之前都没听过
<MeaCulpa> 我也不太了解，呵呵，这些属于shell编程了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，info bash中提到的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 多个进程间通信用
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 比如你想要做个纯shell的gui
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 发现手册真是好东西啊，:)
<MeaCulpa> tryit: man page?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, info
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> info 的确要慢慢读
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你从事，或者准备从事什么工作？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 业余爱好
<MeaCulpa> 哦，那无妨，要是有志Linux, 还是少读Bash info, 以后很多小地方会很困惑
<MeaCulpa> 这里流行zsh, 挺好的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 只是一些扩展特性不同吧，用哪个无所谓的
<MeaCulpa> en, 但是有些基本语法有点奔放
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 其实大部分时间我用的是M-x shell
<tryit> tryit, emacs里的shell
<tryit> MeaCulpa
<sjd_zeus> hi
<not_imtxc> MeaCulpa: 胖叔这么早
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<sjd_zeus> 瓜机上irc也很爽
<not_imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那就看是什么爪机了
<sjd_zeus> 垃圾华为的
<not_imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那就看你是什么电池恶劣
<not_imtxc> 电池了
<catqqq> 爪机irc
<sjd_zeus> 肯定比挂qq省电
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何折叠注释行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393200 Code: if(sig_gt_en)         //(sig_gt_clknum < 8)    begin    //GT_SI    <=#`DELAY GT_READ_CODE[~sig_gt_clknum[2:0]] ;          //else if((!(|sig_gt_clknum[8:5])) & (|sig_gt_clknum[4:3]))              //GT_SI    <=#`DELAY sig_gt_address[~sig_gt_clknum[4:0]] ; …
<helsinki> hello
<kk> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<sjd_zeus> 。。
<jusss> hi
<sunwilston> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<sunwilston> jusss: 好
<jusss> sunwilston: 好
<sjd_zeus> 都还没上班？
<sunwilston> 试试用emplthy 来上irc
<sunwilston> 这里有谁能密一下我吗？
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • ibus输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393201 从12.04开始，ibus输入法一直在lubuntu下无法正常使用，即使升级到了12.10,这个问题依旧。 具体表现为，无法激活，系统信息区没有提示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2012-11-16 9:09 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<imadper> adam8157: item.51buy.com/item-427814.htmll
<wangguohao> qiut
<jusss> imadper: 勇士咋好几天没来饿
<david_wu> 终于要周末了。
<imadper> jusss: 问 cherrot ,他们俩是基友.
<sunwilston> 很久没上irc了，这里的朋友很多用ubuntu吧
<not_imtxc> sunwilston: 摸你一一下
<jusss> sunwilston: 嗯，这里都用ubuntu
<imadper> sunwilston: 这里用ubuntu的最多四分之一.
<sunwilston> jusss: 我也用，12.04
<jusss> sunwilston: 嗯
<imadper> jusss: 都个毛, 好多不用的.
<sunwilston> 想想也是用的人一定不会多的
<jusss> imadper: 神都用
<jusss> imadper: 蛋蛋也用，虽然是debian
<imadper> jusss: 神用, 和都用, 不一样. 
<imadper> jusss: 用debian, 不叫用ubuntu.
<jusss> imadper: debian系吗
<sunwilston> 我以前用gentoo，最后还是用ubuntu，觉得还是ubuntu省心
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，如果我知道一个程序的共享内存的ID, 那我能不能读写这块内存？
<imadper> jusss: 你这什么脑子.
<jusss> imadper: 正三角包含等腰三角
<jusss> imadper: 小学数学一直是这么感觉的
<imadper> jusss: 但是, ubuntu不是debian.
<imadper> jusss: 这跟你的那两个破三角不一样.
<imtxc> jusss: 包含于？
<jusss> imadper: 你敢污蔑伟大的三角学...
<adam8157> slucx: shmat?
<imadper> jusss: 破, 是用来形容你的.
<sunwilston> 用Empathy上irc感觉不错
<airead> 现在穿三角的人不多了吧
<sunwilston> 平角的多，哈哈
<slucx> adam8157:嗯
<jusss> imadper: 你敢污蔑伟大的人类，你个反人类
<imadper> jusss: 你也好意思说自己是人? 人哪有你那么弱智的脑子.
<jusss> i'ma
<jusss> imadper: 你妹
 * jusss 8=> imadper 
<imadper> jusss: 你留下聊天记录, 等你哪天智商够高了, 再看看你今天说的话. 你就知道自己智商的水平了.
 * slucx 我用大便的时候屏幕老是闪啊，分辨率和win下一样啊，什么情况？
<imadper> slucx: 你眨眼来的.
<slucx> imadper: 汗
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 安徽建筑工业学院 linux爱好者来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393202 不知道明年能不能改大学 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2012-11-16 9:58 
<slucx> imadper: 这是xorg自动识别的分辨率，我没动，偶尔会闪
<imadper> slucx: 眨眼频率不对. 
<slucx> imadper: ri
<imadper> slucx: 当你的眨眼频率和他的闪烁频率一致的时候, 你就感觉不到他闪了.
<slucx> imadper: 我眨眼频率能差多少啊
<imadper> slucx: 慢慢调整就好, 别急.
<slucx> imadper: 他闪的频率不定，不是那种闪，是跟排线松了一样的
<slucx> imadper: 应该叫花屏
<imadper> slucx: 排线... 闪烁... 花屏... 三个问题?
<imadper> slucx: 闪烁应该是刷新的问题, 但是现在的显示器都是局部刷新了.
<imadper> slucx: 排线... 笔记本上有这东西?
<slucx> imadper: 我不扯了，下了…
<slucx> 汗~
 * slucx 运动运动
<Guest68545> hi
<kk> Guest68545, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Guest68545> exit
<fivesheep> yo
<pityonline> git 如何查看某个 tag 是在哪一次提交时创建的？
<adam8157> pityonline: git rev-list that_tag | head -n 1
<adam8157> pityonline: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1862423/git-how-to-tell-which-commit-a-tag-points-to
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Git - how to tell which commit a tag points to - Stack Overflow
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，果然，但这个直观性比较差，如果有类似 git tag --show v1.2 这样的命令就省事儿多了
<MeaCulpa> Git 还追求只管作甚
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2599f175/l/0Lhardware0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C150C0A6112350Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | Everspin发布比NAND快500倍的ST-MRAM芯片
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • dropbox的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393207 问几个问题 1.在XP下我用junction把我电脑里A文件夹映射到dropbox后，dropbox里面也出现了A文件夹，这样就有两个一模一样的文件夹了，内容也是一样的，只是位置不同，虽然不用把A挪到dropbox再同步，但是却浪 …
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214203.htm   adam8157 买一个
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Switch 8太阳能充电器问世 支持各种USB设备_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<pityonline> adam8157: git log -a --pretty=oneline --graph |git name-rev --stdin --tags |less 这个还可以
<adam8157> pityonline: git log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative
<imadper> adam8157: 穷得叮当响. 英语里面有啥类似的比较幽默的说法?
<adam8157> imadper: 幽默的...
<adam8157> imadper: 兜儿比脸干净
<pityonline> adam8157: 你这个命令牛！
<imadper> adam8157: 英语里...
<imadper> adam8157: 堪忧...
<adam8157> imadper: 你翻译过去就好了
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<pityonline> imadper: 我知道有凄惨的说法
<imadper> 来一个~ pityonline 
<pityonline> imadper: not a shirt on my back, not a penny in my name
<pityonline> imadper: 是一首老歌的歌词儿
<imadper> ................我名字里面也没有...
<pityonline> imadper: 身上没一件像样的衬衫，名下没一分钱存款
<imtxc> imadper: 就叫叮当响
<imadper> pityonline: gaoji.
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 堪忧.
<imadper> imtxc: 你有快捷键是用的super-key的吗?
<pityonline> imadper: 500 Miles，很老的歌了，好像有一百多年了吧
<imadper> pityonline: ... 京剧级别的..
<pityonline> imadper: lol
<imtxc> imadper 俺就是个鼠标党
<imadper> imtxc: stumpwm
<imtxc> imadper: superkey是ctrl和alt之间的那个键么
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 如果你那里面没有fn-key的
<imtxc> imadper: 那就在用
<imadper> imtxc: 可以直接用? 
<imadper> imtxc: 还是先bind到f13之类的?
<imtxc> imadper: 我用的xfce 图形配置……
<imadper> imtxc: ..
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的嘛？
<ofan> imadper: 有个美国人千辛万苦集齐了七颗龙珠，神龙华丽地出现：＂你有什么愿望吗？＂美国人愣了愣：＂can u speak english?＂神龙：＂sure~＂然后神龙就走了..
<imtxc> imadper: awesome?
<imadper> imtxc: 我用的xmodmap
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 你说wm呀... stumpwm
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji
<ofan> imadper: stupidwm
<imadper> ofan: ... 不是七双阿迪王吗?
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭...
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是gnome3 的么
<imadper> imtxc: 改了四个月了
<imtxc> imadper: 话说你是把电脑显示器立起来用了？
<imadper> imtxc: pityonline: 
<imadper> imtxc: 答错了... 
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 竖起来了.
<imtxc> imadper: 那怎么放住的啊
<imadper> imtxc: 显示器的底座支持.
<imtxc> 哇 你什么显示器 这么gaoji
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] dell 的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ultrasharp ？
<imadper> imtxc: dell 的一个 ccfl背光的显示器. 目测是e-ips的廉价屏幕
<imtxc> imadper: 都那么牛了，支持竖立起来了
<imadper> imtxc: 几百快的也有支持的.
<pityonline> imadper: ?
<imadper> imtxc: 不过tn屏幕没法用.
<imadper> pityonline: 我能说我打错了嘛... sorry
<imtxc> imadper: 贵公司这么牛
<pityonline> imadper: np
<imadper> imtxc: 就是个显示器而已.. 啥公司没有?
<imtxc> imadper: 我用的就是TN屏
<imadper> imtxc: 那你该用stumpwm!
<imtxc> imadper: 那玩意儿看起来洋气的很，而且我的屏幕也竖不起来
<imadper> imtxc: Well, dwm requires you to edit the source code and recompile, then restart, to configure it. Not really my idea of a good time. With StumpWM, you can edit your ~/.stumpwmrc and evaluate it right then and there with stumpwm-mode.el, send commands from your shell of choice using the stumpish command, or press C-t : to send lisp commands straight to the lisp running StumpWM. You can completely (or slightly, if you prefer) alter its
<imadper> behavior ... while it's running.
<imtxc> imadper: lisp？
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 更洋气了
<imadper> imtxc: 不, lisp老东西了.
<imtxc> wm不就图个方便嘛， 说说stumpwm的好处？
<abine1> 给推荐一个比较适合个人使用的发行版
<abine1> 要比较稳定的
<imadper> imtxc: 需要啥功能, 就自己添加啥功能.
<imadper> abine1: ubuntu
<imtxc> abine1: ubuntu++
<abine1> 可以长期稳定运行
<abine1> 我不想要Ubuntu了
<abine1> 老是系统错误
<imadper> abine1: windows 7
<abine1> 不要win7
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] mint
<abine1> debian怎么样？
<abine1> 该换发行版本
<abine1> 了
<abine1> 不想依赖Ubuntu了
<imadper> abine1:有区别吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ....
<abine1> Ubuntu进化太快了
<abine1> 更新太密集了
<abine1> 现在我的Ubuntu每次开机都检测到系统错误
<abine1> 也没说是神马错误
<imtxc> abine1: ……
<abine1> 反正就是系统错误
<abine1> 叫我发送报告
<imtxc> abine1: 1204？
<abine1> 以前用Ubuntu10.04很好
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 很正常吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 无视就是了
<abine1> 嗯，现在是12.04
<imadper> 如果你用ubuntu出现很多莫名的问题, 那么用其他的distro, 只会出现更多难以解决的问题.
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以让神龙给你个会吐龙珠的工具么 一秒吐一颗
<imadper> jyfl987: 那就成祖玛了.
<abine1> ？？】
<abine1> 我是硬件比较古老的机器了
<abine1> 太新的系统，跑不动
<jyfl987> imadper: 还是你思维强大 果然没有后顾之忧以后 创新能力提高了好多
<abine1> 所以才会出现各种错误
<abine1> 你们都在用什么版本？
<jyfl987> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1394hz/mocl_common_lisp_for_iphoneios_android_and_other/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: mocl: Common Lisp for iPhone/iOS, Android, and other mobile platforms : programming
<abine1> 我要的火狐浏览器
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji...
<abine1> 还有能播放音乐
<abine1> 聊天
<abine1> 看电影
<abine1> 看电子文档
<imadper> abine1: 随便一个distro都行. 
<imadper> jyfl987: 是arm版本的?
<imadper> jyfl987: 还是对android或者ios特定的?
<abine1> 深度那帮人说的没错
<abine1> 别人制作的车轮适合他们用
<abine1> 不一定适合每一个人
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 所以你要自己做一个？
<imadper> 能提出问题的人多了, 重点是没有解决方法.   abine1 
<abine1> 嗯
<imadper> abine1: 反正arch挺适合我的
<abine1> arch/？
<imadper> 喵的, cfy老是不来!
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我觉得mint挺适合我的
<abine1> Zinx
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个跟arm/x86没什么联系吧 
<imadper> jyfl987: cl不是能生成本地代码吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 还是他只是一个eval器?
<imadper> jyfl987: mocl makes this possible by compiling your Common Lisp code to platform-portable, efficient C code.
 * imadper 吃饭先.
<abine1> 用FreeBSD怎么样啊？
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 好挫 是c
<jyfl987> 干嘛不编译成各自平台的vm上
<jyfl987> https://uploadcare.com/   看这个十分接近我那个 block存储的构思
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Uploadcare
<abine1> 决定弄Debian和FreeBSD了
<abine1> 给人家安装的系统就用这两个了
<abine1> 能上网，处理文档，浏览网页，播放音乐，看电影。聊天
<abine1> 多的功能木有了
<abine1> 要的是稳定
<abine1> 能长期运行
<abine1> 不会有问题
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于新笔记本安装11.04ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393212 用光盘安装，无论是选择试用而不安装还是直接安装ubuntu，都无法安装，屏幕亮着但是什么都不显示，鼠标也看不到，而12.04版本就显示正常，安装也无异常，大神们，这是哪的问题？我用联 …
 * jusss 98
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<imadper> bluezd: 大师.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • dropbox下载错了，中间停止的，怎么清除此文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393213 32位的系统，安装的dropbox，按照官网的命令。 不过下成64位的了。 Code: cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf - 然后下载了百分80左右发现了是64，就直接关闭 …
<bluezd> imadper: 大象
<imadper> è·¯
<imadper> bluezd: 大湿...
<bluezd> imadper: ...... 那个妞没来？
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 没看见.
<imadper> bluezd: 那个是不是实习生呀?
<hamo_find_black> bluezd: 妞？
<bluezd> imadper: 差不多是
<imadper> bluezd: 哦. 
<bluezd> hamo_find_black: 恩
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 跟你没关系.
 * hamo_find_black =,=
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 你新工作怎么样了?
 * hamo_find_black 今天下午面一个美女实习生！
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 你换工作了？
<jusss_> j
<jusss_> 掉了....
 * adam8157 公司咖啡好难喝
<imadper> adam8157: ... 我天天喝...
 * adam8157 求有专业咖啡机, 专业咖啡豆的公司
 * adam8157 星巴克拿铁那个水平就行
<imadper> adam8157: 去星巴克当服务生.
<adam8157> imadper: 咱们这咖啡还不如雀巢醇品
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<imadper> adam8157: 我之前喝的白咖啡, 也比这个好喝....
<adam8157> imadper: "越南"白咖啡滚粗
<adam8157> pityonline: http://www.buytong.com/Index_Waybillsearch.aspx?id=%27EB1211060285PA%27&idlist=EB1211060285PA   这个链接就可以查到你的包裹信息
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 运单追踪查询结果
<imadper> adam8157: 百通....
<adam8157> imadper: 求注销百通账号方法
<imadper> adam8157: 我都没注册过... 怎么知道如何注销... 我没信用卡, 没法海淘都..
<adam8157> imadper: 公司这烂咖啡必须加奶加糖, nnnnnd
<imadper> adam8157: 没喝过好的.... 第一次发工资之后, 带着妹子去了次星巴克... 
<adam8157> imadper: 星巴克的还行
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 磋
<imadper> ofan: 我穷.
<imadper> adam8157: 去过costx那个. 
<adam8157> imadper: 还好你不矮
<imadper> adam8157: 忘了怎么拼了.
<adam8157> costa
<imadper> adam8157: 哦. 壕.
<ofan> imadper: 星巴克还穷
<imadper> ofan: 星巴克不穷, 我穷.
<pityonline> adam8157: 多谢！
<ofan> imadper: 装穷
 * adam8157 我有暗黑骑士崛起的720p 收藏!
<imadper> adam8157: 这种东西随便都能搜索到吧....
<adam8157> pityonline: 昨天清关, 运气好的话, 下周一二就可以收到了
<jusss> adam8157: 中文字幕？
<imadper> adam8157: 等我搜到了来藐视你.
<adam8157> imadper: 我下下来了 6G
<pityonline> adam8157: 好诶
<adam8157> jusss: 我一般头两遍不看中文字幕, 一遍不带字幕, 一遍英文字幕
<jusss> adam8157: 我下了4.5G的普罗米修斯
<imadper> adam8157: 6g...低端用户... [蝙蝠侠前传3：黑暗骑士崛起][The Dark Knight Rises 2012 1080p BluRay x264-ALLiANCE][动作/冒险/惊悚]
<jusss> adam8157: 也是720p
<adam8157> imadper: 1080的就算了...
<adam8157> imadper: 你那里找的
<imadper> adam8157: 能硬解.
<imadper> adam8157: 我有六维和chinaHDTV的帐号.
<adam8157> imadper: 我用nvidia开源驱动
 * adam8157 一直海盗湾
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, vaapi不支持n卡的开源驱动?
<adam8157> imadper: 开源驱动是黑盒工程...
<imadper> adam8157: vaapi我实测支持ati和intel
<soiamso> imadper: 是 ait 和 intel支持 vaapi
<adam8157> imadper: 所以我不买430u, 只买x230, 因为要intel显卡
<imadper> soiamso: 哦.
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, intel的开源好呀.
<imadper> 开源驱动好呀.
<jusss> 据说n卡不支持xrandr
<soiamso> adam8157: 不是混种就可以
<imadper> adam8157: 你下电影, 要是知道名字, 就来找我要. 我找种子很方便.
<adam8157> jusss: 现在支持了
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> imadper: 给个 大象_蛤蟆_国语.avi
<jusss> imadper: zen 女战士的种子有没
<imadper> adam8157: 全名是啥? 大象看着蛤蟆gaoji蛋蛋.avi?
<adam8157> imadper: nnnnd
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> jusss: 那个上次不是给你地址了吗?
<jusss> imadper: 早忘了....
<jusss> imadper: 算了，还是做个好孩子吧
<imadper> eDhubi5jb20K    | jusss 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * adam8157 烦躁的时候听摇滚就舒服多了 cc bluezd 
<bluezd> imadper: chinaHDTV 以前是开放的吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 求推荐摇滚
<adam8157> bluezd: Ozzy!!!
<adam8157> bluezd: 黑色安息日主唱
<imadper> bluezd: 开放过一阵子.
<imadper> 你们都听摇滚?
<jusss> adam8157: 实在无法欣赏摇滚...
<bluezd> imadper: 你那帐号咋搞到的？
<imadper> 太闹腾, 受不了.
<pityonline> adam8157: 我都是来硬的
<imadper> bluezd: 开放的时候搞的.
<imadper> bluezd: 我的主要战场是六维, 我有生之年, 用不完那些积分了.
<adam8157> bluezd: Ozzy Osbourne, AC/DC, The Doors, The Who, REM
<jyfl987> imadper: 给我个脚本 统计所有apache2进程用的内存总和
<bluezd> imadper: 开放的时候我也注册了，为啥现在用不了了
<jusss> 乡村音乐有时还是不错的
<adam8157> pityonline: ozzy好, ozzy妙, ozzy呱呱叫
<imadper> jyfl987: qa不写脚本, 找sa去吧.
<jusss> 最喜欢的还是hip hop
<imadper> bluezd: 你撸太多, 被禁了.
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，我还没听 ozzy
<pityonline> jusss: 你年加
<bluezd> imadper: ......
<pityonline> adam8157: 最近一直在听 Dire Straits
<jusss> pityonline: 年加是啥
<jyfl987> imadper: 我要投诉
<bluezd> adam8157: 你在线听还是本地？
<pityonline> jusss: typo，年轻
<adam8157> bluezd: 本地
<imadper> 知道投诉谁吗?  jyfl987 
<adam8157> bluezd: 你可以在线先尝尝
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，
<pityonline> adam8157: 跑步时听 AC/DC 和 Rammstain
<adam8157> pityonline: 硬
<pityonline> adam8157: 之前跑步时一直听 Ramones，嘿嘿
<jusss> 感觉摇滚会伤害耳朵，尤其是重金属
<pityonline> adam8157: 硬朋克始祖，很爽的
<adam8157> pityonline: 我去尝尝
<jusss> 但是有几首还是不错的
<pityonline> adam8157: :P
 * imadper 只听粤语流行.
<pityonline> jusss: 我们听摇滚的人早就把耳朵奉献给摇滚了
<jyfl987> imadper: 投诉你
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 好吧... 
<jyfl987> imadper: 你的工号就是 imadper
<imadper> jyfl987: 工号? 我还有那东西?
<jusss> pityonline: ...你们不喜欢轻音乐吗
<bluezd> imadper: 你听谁的粤语歌一般？
<imadper> bluezd: 张学友/陈奕迅/王菲的最多.
<jusss> pityonline: 纯音乐有时也不错
<imadper> bluezd: 偶尔听一些国语, 比如宋祖英啥的. 
<pityonline> jusss: 有喜欢的轻音乐呀，不过我更喜欢摇滚
<jusss> pityonline: 神秘园的那首
<bluezd> imadper: 恩，我听 Eason 和 歌神的
<imtxc> imadper: 你居然有chinaHDTV
<imadper> imtxc: .
 * bluezd 有听二人转的吗？
<imadper> bluezd: 二人转....
<pityonline> jusss: 没听过神秘园，不过我倒收了 Richard Clayderman 八张
<pityonline> bluezd: 看过
<imtxc> imadper: 壕
<imadper> imtxc: 那东西又不要钱.
<imtxc> imadper: 总之壕
<bluezd> imadper: 你会粤语吗？
<jyfl987> imadper: 你现在正式跑路了？
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，我还是比较喜欢rap
<imadper> bluezd: 基本能听懂他们之间的对话. 粗口和简单的我也会说.
<imtxc> 哦，
<imadper> jyfl987: 下周.
<bluezd> imadper: 求粤语教程
<jyfl987> pityonline: richard的以前我觉得boring 现在觉得还不错 比如 水边的阿芙丽娜
<jusss> 不知道jay-z之类的以后还来不
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 好好干
<imtxc> imadper: 系啊系啊
<imadper> bluezd: 没呀... 找个广东人对嘛.
<imadper> bluezd: 对骂.
<pityonline> jyfl987: 听音乐这种事儿，听不进去的话啥都是噪音啦
<imadper> bluezd: 你们组jshao呀!!!
<jyfl987> imtxc: 嗨呀嗨呀
 * adam8157 过年回家给家里换Debian Wheezy
<jusss> 我最想看的还是eminem的现场，不过貌似不可能了，
<imadper> bluezd: 广府话很正的. 佛山人嘛~
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu系统有那些好用的网络视频软件吗？PPS安装了一下。没成功。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393216 ubuntu系统有那些好用的网络视频软件吗？PPS安装了一下。没成功。 说要先安装QT，Mplay还有其他的，不会安装。 PPS怎么卸载啊？如果知道的 大侠， 告诉一下，  …
<imadper> imtxc: 丢嗨.
<jusss> 我出不去，他进不来，哈哈
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<pityonline> imtxc: 你是佛山的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你家里都谁用啊？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 还有那个彩云追月改得不错
<bluezd> adam8157: 摇滚有些受不了，还是清淡一点的吧，继续听 Jay
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那个倒没听过，
<imtxc> pityonline: 听出来了啊
<adam8157> bluezd: Jay-Z?
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你可以搜下 还有少女的祈祷也不错
<bluezd> adam8157: 周杰伦
<jyfl987> 秋日私语
<jusss> jyfl987: 彩云追月和彩云之南有关系吗
<pityonline> imtxc: 我去年去过佛山，在那里住了一晚，回北京经过那里
<soiamso> jusss: 没有
<jusss> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> imtxc: 在佛山？
<imtxc> soiamso: 在北京
<jusss> soiamso: 我高中一室友把彩云之南作为了每天的起床铃声，呵呵
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我这里好像没有少女的祈祷这首
<soiamso> imtxc: 广东人，北漂？
<imadper> bluezd: 张学友 2004年活出生命演唱会. 要不要, 传给你?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 倒有天竺少女
<imadper> bluezd: 我觉得是2000年之后, 最成功的一场了!
<jyfl987> imadper: 那个我没听过 我高中时候有个同学有理查德的磁带 我借来听的
<jyfl987> 后来就下载了
<jyfl987> jusss: 咩
<imtxc> soiamso: 北漂呢…… 我是冒充的广东淫，咱家是西北人。
<imadper> jyfl987: 我那会儿, 磁带不流行了.
<bluezd> imadper: 传给我吧，回去看看，我有　Eason DUO 的　20G 
<imadper> bluezd: how? 飞鸽传书?
<jusss> imadper: 你能搜到eminem和jay-z在底特律的演唱会吗？
<imadper> jusss: no
<imtxc> imadper: 人肉传
<imadper> jusss: 懒得搜周杰伦.
<bluezd> imadper: 你开个 httpd,把链接发给我
<imadper> bluezd: . 
<jusss> imadper: jay-z和周杰伦有关系吗？
<imadper> <adam8157> bluezd: Jay-Z?
<imadper> <jyfl987> pityonline: 你可以搜下 还有少女的祈祷也不错
<imadper> <bluezd> adam8157: 周杰伦
<jusss> imadper: ...
 * imtxc å°´å°¬
 * bluezd 老婆与老婆饼的关系
<jusss> imadper: 额，其实jay-z不是周杰伦.....
<imadper> bluezd: 192.168.11.100:8000
<adam8157> bluezd: imadper https://lwn.net/Articles/86923/ 竟然还发生过这种事情
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: The new Debian kernel team [LWN.net]
<jyfl987> imadper: ??
<imadper> jyfl987: 啥?
<jusss_> 又掉了....
<imadper> jusss_: o
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 我大debian现在内核维护的这么烂竟然是因为这么一个可笑的理由!!!!
<jusss_> 啥理由？
<bluezd> imadper: 无法访问
<cleamoon> you guys are so early... are you always online?
<imadper> adam8157: ... 我其实不是很理解, 为啥会因为这么个破理由...
<adam8157> imadper: 尤其他还不是大陆人...
<bluezd> imadper: 怎么 192.168 ?
<adam8157> imadper: 可怜我debian
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么理由？
<imadper> bluezd: 恩. 我也不知道为啥,  我就是192.168
<piggybox_> adam8157: 这不都是04年的事儿了
<adam8157> afk
<imadper> jyfl987: Mr. Xu became upset over the Debian Project's perceived recognition of Taiwan as a separate country, and resigned from the project on May 5.
<pityonline> imadper: jyfl987 听了，感觉有点儿单薄
<jyfl987> imadper: 我没看明白
<jyfl987> pityonline: 估计是你那用的水电的问题 我这里火电还行 有厚重感
<cleamoon> imadper, just someone stupid. i don't think he will make a big change.
<jyfl987> imadper: 是因为他不满debian把台湾当作一个独立地区？
<pityonline> jyfl987: ……
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个很正常吧 台湾还有蓝营啊 只是我觉得奇怪他干嘛要用cn 应该用 roc
<imadper> jyfl987: 没必要因此离开吧.
<imadper> bluezd: 试试? 我关防火墙了
<bluezd> imadper: 我这是 10 的网段
<imadper> bluezd: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 那不一样 伤害了人家的感情呢
<jyfl987> imadper: 要你说 你给穆斯林吃快猪肉 看看人家会怎样你
<imtxc> jyfl987: 国内的很多都是伪穆斯林，恩，就那帮卖切糕的。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 喝酒会 吃猪肉你试试？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 又不是没跟他们吃过
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, muslim in sweden sometimes do eat pigs. you have to adapt to the enviroument.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 你跟谁吃过
<imtxc> jyfl987: 回族人
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 额 真的假的？ 可兰经里说 只有没得吃会饿死 才允许吃
<jyfl987> 或者别人胁迫你吃 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 特别是现在的年轻回族，根本都没有信仰
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那种改民族身份的吧？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有些东西是习惯 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那倒不是，民族跟信仰没关系，我们那里汉族也有信穆斯林的
<iGoogle> 穆斯林不是随便拿一个经书，就自成一派嘛。你们这些外人，扯啥。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 回族有信犹太教的 据说当初划分民族的时候 把一些犹太人划分成回族 搞得他们很不满
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, i don't think they have changed anything... it's just a living-strategy. 
<jusss_> cleamoon: do eat是强调吗？
 * jyfl987 小心啊 斌爷 你的地址可是暴露过的
<iGoogle> 这2个教，本来同源啊
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, they have to try in case you work in a company where do serve muslim food.
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 希望穆斯林也能像你这么想就好
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你以为你安全。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 回族只是不吃不干净的东西。
<cleamoon> jusss_, yes
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 同源未必能相容么 不然十字军白打勒 ？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 因为猪是杂食，他们才不吃。
<iGoogle> 十字军那事情，本来就是乱搞的。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我完全明白 不是杂食问题
<iGoogle> 你以为很神圣？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 分蹄反刍 还要以清真名义宰杀
<jusss_> iGoogle: 神来创教吧
<jyfl987> 我没扯到神圣上来 
<iGoogle> 那是害人的。不搞
<jyfl987> 我只是证明你那句话不对而已
<imtxc> jyfl987: 他们不说杀， 他们只宰
<iGoogle> 同源。不对？你啥逻辑。
<iGoogle> 还证明我的不对。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以其实不吃的东西多了 只是碰到我们吃 发现他们不吃 所以不吃猪肉这个特征被放大了
<jyfl987> 我说他们不满 你说他们本来是同源的 我举十字军的例子证明同源的照样可以打起来
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对对对
<jusss_> 我有一同学回族的貌似真不吃猪肉
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以阿拉伯人占着海湾很浪费 又不吃螃蟹龙虾
<iGoogle> 不扯了。你逻辑又乱了。
<jyfl987> 你逻辑乱的时候就开始说别人乱 
<sjd_zeu1> 唉:-\
<iyzsong> 0.0
<jusss_> let me in里面的那个小男孩还萌
<iGoogle> 同源。和基督的打穆斯林有关？
<iGoogle> 语文不好吧
<jyfl987> 我没说他有关系 我之是证明同源的两个教也可以相互不满
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, i aven know some muslim women who yes very bitchy...
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 这个貌似不矛盾吧
<imtxc> cleamoon: 。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 是啊。不矛盾啊。你咋说我的不对？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我喜欢说就说 跟你一样
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, .......you need to read more newspaper...
<iGoogle> 。
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 我想起来了 你是那个帝都人在瑞典
<jusss_> cleamoon: bitchy是啥
<sjd_zeu1> goagent老抽风呀
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 你说那个丹麦人杀人的？
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, no. he is not muslim...
<jyfl987> 恶毒 犯贱 参考 http://dict.cn/bitchy
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y bitchy是什么意思_bitchy在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<cleamoon> jusss_, look like a bitch....
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 这个特征好像所有族群都有吧
<jyfl987> 难道你认识的chinese 完全没有bitchy的？
 * jyfl987 蓝帽回回
<iGoogle> jyfl987	难道你认识的chinese 完全没有bitchy的？<-
<iGoogle> lol
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, but muslim women in muslim country are not allowed to be bitchy. they are not aven allowed to be a person there.
<iGoogle> even?
<cleamoon> iGoogle, yes...
<iGoogle> adam8157: 破蛋蛋。你有好片子？
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 你还真是大男子主义 
<jyfl987> 果然华北好人少
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 其实 cleamoon 说得没错
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我喜欢说他不对
<iGoogle> 。
<jyfl987> 但我刚才没说
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这点我同意
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, not me. them.
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 你就是个大男子主义的 你们河北 山东什么地方的 特别多这种男的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你是哪里的？
<archl> jyfl987: ...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。。。。
<jusss_> jyfl987: 我们河北啥时候大男子主义了.....
<archl> jyfl987: 没办法，传统。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 就算我是华北的，我也是好人之一
<iGoogle> 北方的，都是夷族。游牧民族变来的
<imadper> bluezd: http://192.168.11.100:8000/%E5%BC%A0%E5%AD%A6%E5%8F%8B2004%5B%E6%B4%BB%E5%87%BA%E7%94%9F%E5%91%BDLive%5D%E6%BC%94%E5%94%B1%E4%BC%9A.mkv    可以访问吗?
<jyfl987> jusss_: 没办法 我说的是大多数 你刚好是少数
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你是少数 山东人还有不吃大蒜的呢
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你们湖南的难道不是外族？
<bluezd> imadper: 必须不能啊，你怎么能是 192.168 的网段呢？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你湖南的 蛮子
<imadper> bluezd: 我真的是这个网段的!!!
<jyfl987> 洞溪蛮
<iGoogle> 不是啊。那是广东
<imadper> bluezd: dhcp-server给我分得....
<imadper> bluezd: 我ssh到10.*的是可以的.
<jyfl987> 毛 我安徽省北边的都说我南边的是蛮子
<iGoogle> 这里还是长江流域
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 说错了 你湖南的是苗
<iGoogle> 屁。
<jyfl987> 就是
<jyfl987> 湖南苗族好多
<archl> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> 你说不定就是一个
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, .....you are very rasist
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。。专门你就。。。
<iGoogle> 苗族很少的
<imtxc> 湖南什么时候也混成中原了……
<jyfl987> cleamoon: same like you
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你苗族的？
<iGoogle> jusss_: ?
<imtxc> 不也是南蛮么
<jyfl987> cleamoon: we are all produced from the same factory -> china fucking republic
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 这家伙说不定是日本飘来的。
<iGoogle> 没说中原啊。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有可能 吴地跟日本确实有渊源关系 我们那还出过一个叫汪直的 领导倭寇的
<iGoogle> 吴，移民到日本，还是日本移民到吴。要探讨。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 真羡慕你们啊 可以直接住洞里 不用考虑买房了
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, to born at same place doesn't make us the same. both iphone and san-lu are made in china.
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 你真能聊
<jyfl987> cleamoon: yes just like those bitchy and non-bitchy muslim women
<iGoogle> 见识短。长沙这边有啥山哦
<jyfl987> 直接打洞
<iGoogle> 都是丘陵
<jyfl987> 长沙是三湘流域 本来就是苗族传统地盘嘛
<jyfl987> 呵呵 我们这叫丘陵 北方就叫山了
<iGoogle> 山区才是
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, ...don't understand your logic
<jyfl987> 你们苗族也在发展嘛  从在山里跟汉人做生意 到进城来跟汉人做生意 很正常嘛
<jyfl987> 就跟老外跑来中国做生意一个道理
<imtxc> jyfl987: 苗族不是白银很多么
<jyfl987> cleamoon: of course you dont, because you have your own logic
<iGoogle> cleamoon: 他纯瞎扯的。就是那 bitchy
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以她这么有钱么
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你们那还有蛊术吗？据说苗族很擅长
<iGoogle> jusss_: 傻子。这里哪里有苗族。。
<jyfl987> cleamoon: i knew you hate two kind of people: 1, racist 2, muslim women
<iGoogle> 湘西才有。山里面
<jyfl987> jusss_: 你要小心了 他会给你种虫子 俗称bug
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你们还把祭祀盘古的习俗都换成跟汉人一样祭祀祖先了 哼哼
<iGoogle> 你真是bitchy啊。难怪xwinx这么说
<iGoogle> 在那边混不下去了？
<jyfl987> 你看 你现在不否认自己是苗族了 开始转移话题了
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, i think you have misunderstood somethings i have said... 
<david_wu> 这是讨论啥东东呢。。
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你干嘛不说中文啊
<jyfl987> cleamoon: yep i even havnt pass the lv4 in english test, you need to get me
<jyfl987> he might lack of a IME
<imadper> adam8157: bluezd 你们这些regular, 还不如一个实习生... hhkb...
<jyfl987> try this http://dict.cn/ime/ for talking to use like a man
<adam8157> imadper: 差得远
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Online Chinese Input Method Editor (IME) 在线拼音输入法
<cleamoon> imtxc, i'm using mobile. it's very hard to type chinese on this mobile.
<imtxc> cleamoon: 这样啊
<huntxu> imadper: 喲，intern的逆襲啊？
<david_wu> cleamoon: swype 哥。
<jusss_> cleamoon: 安装百度输入法呀....
<huntxu> imadper: 今天辦公桌擦了沒有
<cleamoon> 可以输中文，但很慢……
<imadper> huntxu: no
<cleamoon> jusss_, not using android.
<cleamoon> david_wu, what's swype?
<david_wu> cleamoon: 当我没说。。
<jyfl987> cleamoon: btw, do you speak swedan lang ?
<iGoogle> 我记得手机上，很不好引用nick的啊。 cleamoon
<imtxc> iGoogle: 好像只能手动输？
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, of course.
<cleamoon> iGoogle, i type it...
<iGoogle> imtxc: 可他输入nick很正确哦。
<imtxc> imadper: 你用上HHKB了？
<jusss_> cleamoon: xchat ....
<jyfl987> cleamoon: how many user of swedan lang in the world?
<imadper> imtxc: 我穷得叮当响, 怎么可能.
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, about 9 million.
<jusss_> iGoogle: 他xchat...
<imtxc> imadper: …… 越用那我觉得用处不会很大吧，除了装XX
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: no idea. 我现在在键盘方面, 唯一yy的就是real force了.
<jyfl987> cleamoon: lol 
<imtxc> imadper: 反正我弱，目前对我来说问题的瓶颈是不知道改敲什么，而不是敲的慢。
<imadper> imtxc: 聊天用.
<jyfl987> xchat也用lisp
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, yes, lol.
<imadper> imtxc: 谁让你用来coding了?
<imtxc> imadper: 聊天啊，网吧里面的键盘配个搜狗输入法无敌的很啊
<sjd_zeu1> 我也是用手机上的irc
<jyfl987> cleamoon: less than beijing
<imadper> ...
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, i know.
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你用的嘛手机？
<jusss_> sjd_zeu1: 怎么version不出来？
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, there are only 9 million people in sweden. but sweden is 1/6 bigger than japan. so we have enough place.
<cleamoon> imtxc, n900
<jusss_> cleamoon: 你在n900上装了ubuntu or ?
<iGoogle> cleamoon: 你应该跟澳大利亚比。。
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你在瑞典啊……
<cleamoon> jusss_, no just normal maemo.
<iGoogle> 问下 archl 袋鼠国有多少人
<cleamoon> iGoogle, that's a little too much...
<cleamoon> imtxc, yes
<imtxc> cleamoon: 那中文怎么说的这么溜呢？
<jusss_> cleamoon: maemo上怎么用xchat?
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<cleamoon> imtxc, i am from china...
<cleamoon> jusss_, xchat...
<archl> jusss_: 很难用。
<archl> jusss_:  为啥用 xchat
<imtxc> cleamoon: 。
<jusss_> cleamoon: 难道你不是在用xchat吗？
<jusss_> archl: 你version下他
<cleamoon> jusss_, i am using xchat.
<jusss_> cleamoon: 我混乱了
<jyfl987> cleamoon: you have enough ice and viking
<iGoogle> jusss_: 他早说了。估计你的客户端容易看漏。
<iGoogle> viking是啥
<jusss_> iGoogle: 嗯
<archl> iGoogle: 味精
<jyfl987> http://dict.cn/viking
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y viking是什么意思_viking在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, yes.
<iGoogle> 那人种？
<iGoogle> archl: 袋鼠国多少人？
<jusss_> iGoogle: 可是我还是不明白maemo上有xchat?
<iGoogle> jusss_: 这要问用过的。
<cleamoon> jusss_, why not?
<jyfl987> cleamoon: and follow your logic, the sahara people also have enough land
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, they do. why not?
<jusss_> archl: n900上有xchat?
<jyfl987> cleamoon: yep finally they died
<archl> iGoogle: 3000万。
<archl> jusss_: 有，
<jusss_> archl: 很难用？
<jyfl987> archl: you arnt au citizen
<archl> iGoogle: 你认识1万人么。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 哈哈
<archl> jyfl987: 当然不是
<iGoogle> archl: ..
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, having enough land doesn't make them invulnerable...
<jusss_> iGoogle: 怎么知道空闲内存的地址，比如我想设个栈段，怎么知道哪是空闲的
<iGoogle> 不知道
<jyfl987> cleamoon: but having viking did and doing
<iGoogle> 这系统的事情
<jusss_> iGoogle: ...那汇编咋写
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, ...what do you mean.
<iGoogle> 不管
<jusss_> iGoogle: 在汇编里我要搞个栈段得知道地址呀
<jyfl987> cleamoon: i've no idea
<jusss_> iGoogle: 没地址咋搞
<adam8157> jyfl987: 熟悉lua不? 用function() end包含的好处是啥
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, .....
<jyfl987> cleamoon: this is a milions of monkey that talks to you
<iGoogle> jusss_: 你又不是芯片上，那才要设置堆栈指针。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 无任何好处 我最痛恨的就是这个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过你可以找主席给你解答下 ruby系的人会有不同说法
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥有时候只有一句话, 也要拿这个包含?
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, .......speak chinese then
<jusss_> iGoogle: 所以ss sp不用我手动设置？
<jyfl987> cleamoon: 你好 这里是百万猴子在与您对话
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说block? 那跟js一样 制造闭包而已
<cleamoon> jyfl1987, .....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 拿具体例子来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只有一句话, 需要闭包么...
<iGoogle> jusss_: 自己看书。没人为了学c而搞asm的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看你做什么了 couter factory可能就一句话
<jyfl987> counter
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你这么一说，我感觉那些段貌似都不能自己设地址了....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我明白了, 函数注册的, 如果带入了自己的参数啥的, 就要新建个函数去注册, 啥也没有的就可以注册原来的参数
<iGoogle> adam8157: 咋高这了。
<iGoogle> perl的函数不要设置参数的。来吧。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 玩玩而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个叫 patial 去找玩haskell lisp的人 可以得到更多信息
<iGoogle> 为了你的那octopress?
<jusss_> 在一段内存里玩警察抓小偷
<jusss_> 一定很不错
<jusss_> 通过复制自身来移动
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不是啊
<jusss_> 追到了就算抓住
<jyfl987> jusss_: 磁芯大战
<jyfl987> adam8157: 莫非是贵帽要搞基于lua的DE?
<jyfl987> 我早就想弄个了 
<jusss_> 到头后自动回尾
<jyfl987> gnome用py 改下系统的py就要出问题 nnd
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没可能吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想起来了 你好像玩那个wm 是tiling的 带lua
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> 是cpp写的 所以我不玩 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你你到底在搞什么 需要lua
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：删除旧内核文件重启后无法进入系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393219 笔记本上安装了12.04 LTS版，今天更新时提示磁盘空间不足，于是根据http://blog.csdn.net/hadahuluwa/article/details/7435070这篇文章中介绍的方法删除了旧内核文件，然后提示重启。结果重启进入 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥也不搞, 学学而已...
<jusss_> adam8157: 为了破解马赛克在搞lua？ lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你在看什么教程？pil么 那本书不错的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 有第二版pdf
<jusss_> iGoogle: 求破解马赛克的方法
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不会没事干了学这个 看起来你打算做点移动端的app 
<adam8157> jyfl987: app拿脚本写效率太低了吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你对脚本的了解有问题 愤怒的小鸟 里头就是lua
<jyfl987> 只是有个引擎部分是原声代码
<imtxc> 这里有人玩彩票不……
<soiamso> lua with gio
<iGoogle> 都是彩票玩人。哪里有人能玩彩票的。
<jyfl987> 我不玩博彩
<imtxc> …… ……
<iGoogle> 蛮多游戏里面有脚本呢
<iGoogle> 尤其作弊器
<soiamso> 游戏脚本基本都是lua
<iGoogle> 。。这吹的没边了。或者你的游戏的定义太。。。窄了。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 玻璃渣 都用lua
<jyfl987> 服务器里的也好多
<jyfl987> 所以阿蛋悲剧了
<david_wu> adam8157: 安个 awesome wm ，配置脚本都是 lua，就学会了。哦呵呵呵呵。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何限制新建的用户的权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393222 装了个Ubuntu 12.04 server，新建个用户帐号，让其可以用SSH登录进来进行Telnet等操作，但是其他操作必须限制（包括安装动作apt-get等），请问如何做到？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ShunYea — 2012-11-16 …
<jyfl987> 对 是 awesome
<sunwilston> 有谁知道ubuntu的用户默认都加了哪几个组？谢谢 /etc/group
<sunwilston> 有谁知道ubuntu的用户默认都加了哪几个组？谢谢 /etc/group
<sunwilston> 有谁能把 /etc/group 文件给我看一下啊，谢谢
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/236126
<iyzsong> sunwilston: https://gist.github.com/4085160
<david_wu> jyfl987: lua 挺好，可以用 C 写好组件用 lua 来调。不需要重编 C 就可以定制行为。
<kk> iyzsong ⇪ ti: /etc/group — Gist
<sunwilston> iyzsong: 谢谢
<iyzsong> sunwilston: 客气 =.=
<david_wu> jyfl987: lua 主要为了用来定制 C 程序行为的。不是单纯为了写脚本程序用的。
<imadper> 用stumpwm才是王道.
<imadper> bluezd: 听了没? 有没有觉得最后的妹子唱的很好听??
<bluezd> imadper: 还没有啊，那得回去看啊
<imadper> bluezd: 后台播放呗...
<ofan> imadper: http://headphonelounge.com/products/custom-cables/silver-ray-headphone-cables/  这一款如何？
<kk> ofan,啥网址y OCC Headphone Cables | HEADPHONELOUNGE
<imadper> ofan: 又是银线... tf10陪无氧铜更好一些吧?
<imadper> ofan: 我擦!!! 真贵!!
<imadper> ofan: 竟然有平衡线!!!!!!
<david_wu> imadper: CLisp 不会太慢？
<bluezd> imadper: 这里面有 "遥远的她" 吗？
<imadper> ofan: 苨马, 你是要看多高段的东西...
<imadper> bluezd: 没有.
<imadper> david_wu: sbcl
<imadper> ofan: 一看就知道好东西呀...
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽 不必你推荐的极光便宜啊
<imadper> bluezd: 这个演唱会是打脸演唱会~ lol
<ofan> imadper: 要不是邮费那么贵我就直接买淘宝100多RMB的
<bluezd> imadper: 啥意思
<imadper> ofan: 就这个吧. 尤其是平衡线.
<ofan> imadper: 什么叫平衡线
<imadper> bluezd: 就是, 翻唱十来首别人的歌, 都比原唱好听... 直接打原唱的脸了.
<imadper> ofan: 不知道,  只知道很gaoji. 但是没听过.
<imadper> ofan: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=003659381337714106163%3Ajypcm-ezm8k&ie=UTF-8&q=%E5%B9%B3%E8%A1%A1%E7%BA%BF&sa=%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2&hl=zh-CN&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D003659381337714106163%3Ajypcm-ezm8k%26hl%3Dzh-CN&ref=www.erji.net%2F&ss=0j0j1#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=%E5%B9%B3%E8%A1%A1%E7%BA%BF&gsc.page=1
<ofan> imadper: 我问什么叫平衡线
<ofan> imadper: 太长了，缩短啊~
<imadper> ofan: 我说了, 不知道, 只知道很高级.
<imadper> ofan: 懒...
<bluezd> imadper: 歌神嘛，都是这样的 Eason 翻唱 学友的 "遥远的她"　就比学友唱的好听
<ofan> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> bluezd: 那互相打脸了... 天下无双, 是学友唱的好听.
<imadper> bluezd: 不过约定, 还是王菲唱的好. eason自己都说自己唱的不好. 学友的感觉也不如王菲唱的好.
<ofan> 支付宝的钱能转到paypal么？
<imadper> adam8157: OSV是啥意思? 啥的缩写?
<good-idea> linux 下如何查看周围的wifi热点啊
<ofan> good-idea: iwlist wlan0 scan
<good-idea> 为什么都是些Unknow了
<bluezd> imadper: 天黑黑可没有燕姿的好
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 我发现了.
 * ofan 升级android 4.2
<imadper> bluezd: 他唱国语歌都有压力.
<bluezd> imadper: 燕姿的歌别人翻唱不了......
<imadper> bluezd: 也能唱... 好不好听是另外一回事.
<imadper> ofan: http://www.erji.net/simple/index.php?t1340186.html   看, 自己做一个.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 曾请教 HD650 改平衡问题，总结一下DIY制作平衡线的方法…… 小不点 Little Dot 耳机大家坛 - powered by phpwind.net
<ofan> imadper: 这太高端了 不会做
<ofan> imadper: 话说你怎么直到那线是平衡线？
<imadper> ofan: balanced.... 
<imadper> ofan: 是平衡的意思吧? 我看他balanced的要贵一些.
<ofan> imadper: 具体什么区别？
<imadper> ofan: 不知道... 只知道gaoji.
<ofan> imadper: 。。
<ofan> imadper: 帮我问问邮费啊
<imadper> ofan: .... 120-170. 看是当作信件, 还是当作物品了.
<ofan> imadper: 信件
<imadper> ofan: 那120就能搞定.
<ofan> imadper: 就是ems那种信件带
<ofan> 120.. omg
<ofan> 抢劫
<imadper> ofan: ..........................
<ofan> imadper: 是从广东发？
<imadper> ofan: .
<huntxu> imadper: bluezd 沒有一個聲音比王菲更適合唱約定
<weilu> 请问为什么我想要执行/list命令却没有任何反应呢？
<jyfl987> david_wu: 我就单独写过程序
<jyfl987> david_wu: 想怎么用就怎么用 只要适合就行
<david_wu> jyfl987: 嗯。
<jyfl987> david_wu: 你也用lua?
<david_wu> jyfl987: 不用。
<david_wu> jyfl987: C only
<david_wu> jyfl987: 只是 awesome 让我不得不用。
<jyfl987> david_wu: 你是做工的？
<david_wu> jyfl987: 农的。。。
<david_wu> jyfl987: 嵌入式系统农民，虽然在公司很久没写代码了。
<abine1> 快进来帮帮参考一下
<abine1> 要组建一个视频处理的主机
<abine1> 用来渲染视频的
<jyfl987> david_wu: 哪个工地？
<abine1> 个人使用
<abine1> 用i7还是用E3的好？
<jyfl987> david_wu: 那你很高级了 程序员的最高境界就是不写代码呢  codeless coder
<jyfl987> 买个显卡吧
<abine1> i7 3770K
<abine1> 和E3 1275V2
<ofan> jyfl987: 不写代码不能叫程序员
<david_wu> jyfl987: 是啊，正研究杂交水稻。。。
<abine1> 哪个比较好
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么样吧opensuse光盘那华丽的引导界面 移植给syslinux或grub4dos或grub2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393227 如题 研究好久了 一直没有任何进展 看不懂opensuse光盘的引导，求解答。 方便最后做成U盘启动菜单就完美了 统计信息: 发表于 由 heten — 2012-11-16 16:33 
<Guest7365> 袁隆平吗………………
<jyfl987> ofan: 能
<jyfl987> david_wu: 你在农科院？
<david_wu> jyfl987: 。。。
<david_wu> jyfl987: 很久没被这么抬举过了。。
<david_wu> 快下班了，准备闪人。。。
<jyfl987> david_wu: 因为现在你出门都有警卫 没人能抬得了你
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gentoo下如何显示启动脚本的执行顺序？
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/f58957124577e4203d703d0a576ae995687a6ce1
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: add alt-n key binding to toggle naughty state · f589571 · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<tryit> gentoo的运行级别boot,sysinit和default有什么关系？
<imtxc> 大家说习总有没有可能拆了GFW啊……
<imtxc> 大家说习总有没有可能拆了GFW呢？
<adam8157> 奴隶把希望寄托在奴隶主身上, 嗯, 继续做梦哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 下午还请教了你一个问题呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 做梦呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 你家都是谁用电脑啊，你说回去之后装debian 7?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 正是有奴隶 才有奴隶主啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 查户口么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不要鸡东 少年
<adam8157> no comments
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好久没撸了 不动不行
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 后面何意？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393229 搜狗截图_2012-11-16_16-55-33.png --stdin 加不加有什么区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-16 17:00 
<imtxc> adam8157: 大侠，干嘛跟我这样拽，只是家里的破电脑我爹用着老中毒什么的，也想装linux给他，你说你给家里装，我就打听打听而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 我妈用
<adam8157> imtxc: 上上网, webqq, 斗地主, skype
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> imtxc: 看看电视剧什么的
<adam8157> imtxc: 不过我妈0基础, 所以好说
<imtxc> adam8157: 也对，0基础更容易接受
<imtxc> jyfl987: 现在撸不就行了
<sjd_zeus> :O
<cleamoon> still chatting?
<imtxc> cleamoon: 瑞典房价高不
<cleamoon> imtxc, just ok. cheaper than beijing
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我这不是对着你在撸么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 屏幕不好擦啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还是买个平板给你妈吧 直接带各种视频客户端 点进去看 就好了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我比较准
<imtxc> jyfl987: ……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 据说准的人都没有冲劲，不然你压不住方向的……
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我是没有 我是老撸手了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 大海航行靠剁手
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没关系没关系
<imtxc> jyfl987: 反正也不用，有也白搭
<imtxc> jyfl987: 算了你厉害 我输了 就我奴隶了 怎么着吧。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看看 自认奴隶的
<jyfl987> not_imtxc: 别以为改了名就可以跑路
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/f58957124577e4203d703d0a576ae995687a6ce1
<jusss> roylez: 淫席，咋莫尾巴了
<adam8157> jusss: 啧啧
<jusss> adam8157: 啧啧是啥？-_- ?
<adam8157> jusss: 啧啧你直言不讳的高贵品质
<jyfl987> jusss: 阿蛋在咋吧着嘴 看看如何吞了你
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，骚带四內
<worm> "骚带四內" is sensitive, please use "说的也是呢"
<cherrot> worm: sensitive what?
<jusss> jyfl987: 蛋蛋君是很正直的，不会那样做的
<cherrot> jyfl987: 这才是正解啊
<worm> 有日文倾向，敏感 （开个玩笑）
<cherrot> jusss: 但某人不是哦
<cherrot> worm: :D
<jusss> 吃饭
<worm> 话说真的没有能在tty上面用的中文输入法吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，不知道输入了什么命令，sudo出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393230 不知道输入了什么命令，sudo出了问题，现在输入无论sudo a,sudo b,sudo c,sudo d,sudo e,sudo f,sudo g,sudo h,sudo i,sudo j,sudo k,sudo l之一都提示找不到命令，各位说说是出了什么问题，该怎样解决。  …
<ofan> worm: fbterm
<worm> 我就是在fbterm上面。
<worm> 开了fbterm之后还要装啥吗？
<worm> 还是说fbterm内置中文输入法？
<ofan> 貌似有个插件
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕早
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 延期到啥时候?
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 啥延期？
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 房子
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 一个月以内，找到房子就行
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 正好哦
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<hamo_find_black> bluezd: 不撸胸...
<bluezd> hamo_find_black: ......
<bluezd> hamo_find_black: 你撸胸啊？
<jyfl987> worm: 有啊 zhcon带的那个
<hamo_find_black> bluezd: 无胸可撸...
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 你胸大
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: blue
<jyfl987> 我很好奇微菜那个中文内核用的什么输入法
<huntxu> jyfl987: ucimf不是？現在連fcitx都有for fbterm
 * adam8157 准备下班
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 自擼帝
<huntxu> adam8157: 果然好福利
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥福利...
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽早就下班了
<adam8157> huntxu: 上班和下班, 总有一个得准时吧, 要不太不像话了
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_find_black ^^
<huntxu> ...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: holiday fuck...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，但不适合我，我是属于来的早走的晚的那种的
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
 * bluezd 又到周五了，让我欢喜让我愁啊
 * hamo_find_black bluezd一定是这么想的：又有大把的空闲时间lue了...
<bluezd> hamo_find_black: ......
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: dooloo怎麽翻頁
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 下面有下一页啊
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 如果没有了，就是说明只有一页
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 我只看到13條是為什麽？
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 如果想看更老的，那就改上面的时间
<jyfl987> huntxu: 真的？
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 哦，我只選了一周
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我很感兴趣 tty下的输入法怎么实现的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我說了很多句，你問哪句？
<huntxu> jyfl987: hamo_find_black 胸大是真的
<hamo_find_black> ...
<huntxu> jyfl987: 現成源碼拉下來看嘛...
<huntxu> jyfl987: fcitx提供的一個socket和daemon交互的，走這個就可以了
<hamo_find_black> test
<kk> hamo_find_black, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<nopcall> 囧 更新emacs24 结果启动弹出一排的warning 怎么办啊。
<nopcall> 有没有办法能装回上一个版本呢？
<dwdcth> 卸载后重装
<nopcall> ..源里的是 新的23.3.50了。。我想装回上一个23.3.41。。
<abine1> 话说
<fa1c0n> 我真服10086（read.10086.cn）了，为什么ubuntu下默认就显示手机页面！他们脑子疼是吧？被门缝夹了？
<abine1> 刚才在淘宝买了一个
<abine1> 半高的显卡
<abine1> 不知道能不能跑游戏
<abine1> fa1c0n: 你的浏览器是什么浏览器啊？？
<abine1> Opera的？？
<fa1c0n> 我火狐、opera、谷歌都试过了都显示手机！
<fa1c0n> 我无语了！所以我说10086那边肯定是被门缝夹了！
<fa1c0n> 额，我发现midori浏览器识别成IE还是可以的！
<fa1c0n> 不知到为什么opera识别成IE还是显示手机页面！唉！我的小说……
<abine1> ？？？
<fa1c0n> abine1: 你不是在linux下？
<fa1c0n> 如果是的话，访问：http://read.10086.cn/    就你明白了！
<abine1> 是重定向了
<abine1> 被重定向到一个手机网站上了
<fa1c0n> 你在用midori浏览器试试
<abine1> http://wap.cmread.com
<fa1c0n> http://read.10086.cn/index
<abine1> 这个就是面向移动用户的
<fa1c0n> 不是！
<abine1> 当然是会设置跳转手机页面了
<fa1c0n> 只要你是点奥访问：read.10086.cn   绝对没错！！！
<abine1> 跳到另外一个网站上去了
<abine1> 我已经看了
<abine1> 就是跑到另外一个网站上去了
<abine1> 这种垃圾网
<fa1c0n> 不是一般的垃圾！
<abine1> 是一种合作网站
<fa1c0n> 我就怀疑做网站的人是不是根本不知到linux是什么鸟东西？
<fa1c0n> =  =
<abine1> 诺基亚手机上有的网站就是跳到tom.com
<abine1>  本来是诺基亚的手机主页
<abine1> 居然跳到wap.tom.com
<fa1c0n> 恩
<abine1> 诺基亚真是白痴
<abine1> 不懂利用
<abine1> 把流量都转给别人了
<abine1> 你用的什么系统呢？
<abine1> 我最近好头痛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哦？
<abine1> 新装的系统渲染处理出来的视频画面质量太差了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 头痛啥/
<abine1> 有锯齿
<abine1> 用显卡硬件加速渲染的
<abine1> 以前有个人说用显卡渲染处理的画面质量很渣
<abine1> 果然是真的很渣
<abine1> 想换处理器和主板了
<abine1> 英特尔E3 1275V2
<abine1> 或者i7 3770K
<abine1> 不知道要选哪一个比较好
<abine1> 头痛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哪个贵选啥
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哈哈～
<abine1> i7 3770k  è´µ
<abine1> 一点
<abine1> 看参数，3770k不支持VT-S
<abine1> vt-d虚拟化技术
<abine1> 1275V2也是内置核心显卡的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 强推控制台文件管理器ranger （想起来就写点） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393239 ranger是一个控制台文件管理。用了一段时间，感觉好用到不歌功颂德下就对不起人民.. 所以我传教来了 如何打开？ 各种形式的autostart加入下面的命令，就拥有了一个全局按键F12可调出 …
 * jusss 91
<jusss> http://jingyan.baidu.com/m/article/ceb9fb1004eceb8cad2ba030.html?
<kk> jusss,啥网址y DNF:你的贝亚娜伱说勒算.
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Saint Petersburg Soloists - Concerto No. 27 in B-Flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, K. 595: II. Larghetto
<abine1> ARM今天宣布推出支援64位元，最新的ARMv8架構處理器Cortex-A50系列。支援64位元架構最大的好處就是可以支援大於4GB的記憶體，此外，64位元的架構也將讓效能更加提升。Cortex-A50系列目前將推出Cortex-A53與Cortex-A57處理器，A53效能將與超級手機處理器差不多，但更省電，耗電量只需1/4；A57的效能則是現在超級手機處理器的三倍。兩款處理器除了可以獨自運作
<abine1> 外，也可以整合為ARM big.LITTLE處理器組態，平常時使用小核心來節省電力，需要高效能時才啟用大核心才全速運作
<jusss> 精简指令集要推倒复合指令集了？
<ofan> 一直都不弱
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux/msys环境下使用sdcc开发(取代keil C) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393245 转移到linux下之前，对linux下嵌入式开发非常陌生，不知道用什么工具。后来听说了SDCC用于编译51等系列小的单片机工程，这是一个开源工具。在windows下一直只会依赖Keil C或MDK …
<jusss> ofan: 据说你家苹果有意愿转arm
<jusss> intel就这样要被没落了？
<piggybox_> jusss: 你说桌面mac转arm?也不是不可能
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，苹果没有风扇嘛。风一吹苹果就焉了
<jusss> piggybox_: 嗯，某网站上说的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 话说苹果为啥没风扇？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 难道它想成为防水的？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 有风扇了，它还能说是 air 么？。。
<onlylove> 我倒是觉得苹果快没落了
<onlylove> 哪个说的苹果没风扇
<onlylove> 自己看air拆机去
<jusss> onlylove: 可是这两年苹果赚疯了
<jusss> 苹果三件套
<onlylove> jusss: 那是乔布斯回归以后的事情了，90年代的时候苹果一样在濒死的边缘
<jusss> onlylove: 可是据说90年代苹果是搞动漫里面的核武器
<jusss> onlylove: 那时苹果应该很贵吧
<onlylove> jusss: 拉到吧，都快倒闭了
<jusss> onlylove: 乔布斯貌似八几年就回来了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候苹果的显示器不用调颜色，是设计师用的，和动漫里面核武器啥关系，动漫那个是乔布斯被炒以后创建的皮克斯吧
<ofan> jusss: 早晚的事
<ofan> piggybox_: MBP准备用ARM
<jusss> onlylove: 是网上文章里说的
<onlylove> 苹果的app用谁家的cpu都一样，用nec的也一样……反正就小众
<jusss> ofan: 苹果据说有arm的股份
<onlylove> jusss: 网上文章多少可信的，多少枪手，今天中关村看了篇文章差点没喷出来，拿森海塞尔的入门耳机和苹果的手机耳机比，结论是森海塞尔还不如苹果
<onlylove> jusss: 还有那个叫赵为民的
<jusss> 还据说arm把mips给搞了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有个姓孙的记者……都牛人
<onlylove> arm和另一家把mips瓜分了
<ofan> \rs: 你用vim吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 苹果据说不开音效时音质最好
<jusss> onlylove: 没有好的音效或音质有好耳机也没用
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以考虑入手个iaudio，据说很不错
<ofan> jusss: iaudio?
<jusss> ofan: 韩国品牌
<jusss> ofan: 还有个iriver
<jusss> ofan: 你用过？
<ofan> 没
<jusss> iaudio有bbe iriver有srs
<jusss> 魅族据说也有
<piggybox_> 只记得以前的iRiver mp3 player
<jusss> 魅族算国产里面最好的了
<jusss> 可惜比较穷...一直没入手过一个
<roylez_> jusss: 丫的就看见你在不停的灌水
<onlylove> 我用过x1
<roylez_> jusss: 我有帽子了ban了你
<ofan> ...
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的你也来？
<ofan> roylez_: 不来
<roylez_> ofan: 美元5毛交出来
<ofan> roylez_: 只有一块的
<ofan> roylez_: 您得找我5毛
<roylez_> ofan: 我欠着再说
<ofan> roylez_: 那我就是债主了
<abine1> 土豪
<roylez_> ofan: 我预收下次的
<abine1> ofan: 土豪
<jusss> ofan: 那你就成黄世仁了
<abine1> 干脆收到两百个世纪
<onlylove> jusss: http://sound.zol.com.cn/334/3346317.html
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 同样只卖200元 iPhone5耳塞你要怎么选_森海塞尔 MX375_音频新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> http://mobile.zol.com.cn/334/3348874.html
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 节省开支 德州仪器全球削减1700个职位_手机_手机新闻-中关村在线
<ofan> abine1: 壕你妹
<abine1> 滚粗
<piggybox_> kindle HD的cpu不就是TI做的? 难道kindle卖得不好
<jusss> onlylove: 你有没有考虑过魔声
<onlylove> 魔声是啥？
<ofan> 魔声=垃圾
<jusss> ofan: 很垃圾？在你们那很便宜？
<ofan> jusss: 不便宜
<ofan> jusss: 地摊货
<jusss> ofan: 地摊货....
<ofan> jusss: 卖的就是个样子而已
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 浦科特的耳机怎么样？
<ofan> jusss: 不太清楚，不过据说不错，国产里比较实在的
<jusss> ofan: 那sony呢？
<ofan> jusss: 一般
<ofan> jusss: 牌子货
<onlylove> jusss: 森海塞尔和铁三角啊……你想啥呢
<onlylove> jusss: 那么多牌子等着呢
<tryit> http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed.html
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: sed手册阅读笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<jusss> onlylove: 反正我都买不起....
<onlylove> 这个很好么？一直对sed糊里糊涂的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问这个命令源文件在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393248 请问gnome-panel这个命令的文件在哪里？我在bin和sbin文件夹都没找到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2012-11-16 20:39 
<onlylove> jusss: 漫步者，飞利浦，硕美科，拜亚动力
<jusss> onlylove: 我耳朵受伤了，不能长时间用耳机，以后只能考虑音箱了
<onlylove> jusss: 没人能长时间用耳机，除非耳朵不想要了
<jusss> onlylove: 搞个好点的mp3吧
<onlylove> jusss: 这和好点的mp3没什么关系……oppo的x1不算烂货吧
<jusss> onlylove: oppo...
<onlylove> jusss: 你咋……看不起？
<tryit> onlylove, 我很久之前写的sed笔记，感觉还是很详细的
<abine1> 买Tt的吧
<abine1> 618
<jusss> onlylove: 虽然买不起，但真不喜这个品牌
<onlylove> tryit: 有时间看看，先收藏……
<abine1> 的
<abine1> Tt的还可以了
<jusss> onlylove: 国产各种坑，不如粉魅族
<abine1> 我都想买一个了
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥喜欢不喜欢的，sony的东西倒是好，可惜就支持mp3和wma
<onlylove> 我那一堆无损都没法听
<abine1> 用电脑听
<jusss> onlylove: ...不会吧
<onlylove> 魅族以前128时代听过，一般
<jusss> onlylove: 貌似现在都支持ape吧
<abine1> 恩
<jusss> onlylove: 虽然flac wav不一定支持，ape一定都支持吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己去看
<abine1> FLAC的好
<jusss> onlylove: 韩国的芯片一般都支持，国产的...
<abine1> WAV太大了
<jusss> onlylove: 我200买的杂牌货还支持ape
<abine1> 音质怎么样？
<abine1> 有没有清水的感觉
<abine1> ？‘
<jusss> onlylove: 后来拆开看了下是韩国的芯片
<abine1> 很清澈的感觉
<jusss> 国产的杂牌货，
<abine1> 你走运了
<onlylove> jusss: 知道飞利浦不
<abine1> 买到好货
<abine1> 荷兰的
<abine1> 飞利浦
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<abine1> 做小家电
<abine1> 现在都木有什么名气了吧
<onlylove> mp3还是飞利浦的解码好用
<jusss> onlylove: 飞利浦的没见过
<abine1> 默默无闻了
<dwdcth> ofan, 有一个feature.rb 文件,内容是"this is the class of my feature
<dwdcth> This change belongs to the first feature
<dwdcth> This change belongs to the second feature",我把最后一行删除了,任何git add -i feature.rb,选择s ,还是错误
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: Moin
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: moin
<jusss> onlylove: 只知现在貌似韩国的芯片比较牛叉
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 你居然不知道phlips的mp3?
<ofan> dwdcth: 不是删除
<abine1> 飞利浦和松下是同一类的
<ofan> dwdcth: add -i 的时候选择first那一行
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，mp3真没听过飞利浦的咋样
<dwdcth> 好,我再试试
<jusss> onlylove: 非主流？
<ofan> dwdcth: 源文件不动的的，只是选择某一块修改让git追踪
<onlylove> jusss: 非主流你妹，曾经128mb时代的时候采用飞利浦芯片是一个mp3高身价的标签
<pityonline> dwdcth: 这个游戏有攻略的，需要吗？
<dwdcth> ofan: 怎么选择一行阿?
<zhanshime01> 求自由 门软件
<dwdcth> pityonline: 需要,在哪?
<onlylove> 2004年的时候听过DEC的，魅族的，还有就是OPPO的X9，当时的X9用的是飞利浦芯，送森海塞尔原装耳机
<zhanshime01> 谁有相似的代理软件
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我怎么今天抓不住主题？
<jusss> onlylove: ...128是容量吗？容量大小和音质有毛关系？而且现在国内主流还是韩国货
<pityonline> dwdcth: http://fancyoung.com/blog/githug-cheat-sheet/
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y Githug通关全攻略 - 没有标题的博客
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 什么主题
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候的mp3多少钱你知道么
<jusss> onlylove: dec出过耳机？
<onlylove> dec的mp3
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 今天这里的主题啊，好像主线有3-4个
<jusss> onlylove: dec出过mp3
<jusss> ？
<pityonline> dwdcth: 昨晚我是参照这个攻略过的，最后一关就算了，水平不够就不跟人家掺和了
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 看着就好。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你不知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 是米国那个dec？
<pityonline> dwdcth: 实在过不了再看攻略，否则就没什么意思了
<dwdcth> pityonline: 谢谢,嗯
<pityonline> dwdcth: :)
<pityonline> dwdcth: 我今天要重玩儿，把昨天学到的新命令巩固一下
<ofan> dwdcth: man 看看git add -i怎么用
<dwdcth> pityonline: 为什么你的回复显示的是红色的,
<jusss> ofan: dec出过mp3？
<dwdcth> ofan: 好的
<pityonline> dwdcth: 你用的什么客户端？估计是高亮了吧？
<dwdcth> pityonline: xchat
<pityonline> dwdcth: 哦，我没用过 xchat 应该能设置高亮吧，只有我回复你的是红色的吗？别人回复你是什么颜色？
<tryit> reStructuredText中指令的选项如何指定？
<dwdcth> pityonline: 回复的都是红色的,你用的是什么客户端?
<pityonline> dwdcth: 那个 bisect 原理我还没弄明白
<pityonline> dwdcth: 我用的 irssi，别人回复我都是黄色高亮
<jusss> onlylove: 中恒....真的没听过这个品牌，我买的第一个mp3是圣人的，估计你也没听过吧
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我还没过关呢
<pityonline> dwdcth: 到哪关了？
<jusss> onlylove: 我是2010年才关注mp3的...
<dwdcth> pityonline: 35
<pityonline> jusss: onlylove 我从 2003 年就关注 mp3 了，只关注过 iPod，那时给自己许诺，60G 以上的 iPod 降到 2000 我就买一台，后来好几年没关注，去年春天无意中看到 160G 的 iPod Classic 都 1998 了，于是就u买了一台，很好！
<pityonline> dwdcth: 我现在也在 35 关
<pityonline> dwdcth: 第 35 关攻略里 make test 那里少写了一个 run
<jusss> pityonline: 160G...1998...
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我发现我玩的和功略顺序不一样
<pityonline> jusss: 2003 年时我被一个 iPod 吸引了啊，那时港币三千，容量估计 10G 以内吧，那时硬盘容量都不大
<pityonline> dwdcth: 你指各关的顺序不一样？还是你通过某关执行的操作和攻略不一样？
<ofan> ipod +1
<pityonline> ofan: +1
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我也没仔细看,只是发现功略的35关不是我现在玩的
<jusss> pityonline: 我第一个mp3是2007年买的，120元，手拨式
<pityonline> dwdcth: 我这里 35 关是和攻略里一样的，奇怪了
<jusss> 啥时候我也能变壕呀
<pityonline> jusss: 比我早啊，2007 年我都是把耳机插笔记本上听歌，带外面去的时候也是这么干
<onlylove> ipod支持aac的格式……不支持无损……先打本了……
<dwdcth> pityonline: 可能是版本不一样
<pityonline> dwdcth: 不该啊，不都是 ruby gem 安装的吗？
<dwdcth> pityonline: 对啊,奇怪
<jusss> onlylove: 苹果相信自家的格式
<pityonline> dwdcth: gem list --local githug (0.2.11)
<jusss> aac的上限忘多少了，貌似是600左右？
<pityonline> jusss: aac 有什么上限？
<jusss> 反正mp3是320
<tryit> http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed1line.html
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: sed单行脚本快速参考_注释版 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<jusss> pityonline: 比特率
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我的是githug (0.2.10)
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，没研究过，反正 256k aac 对我来说够了
<jusss> pityonline: 256...
<pityonline> dwdcth: 你的 ruby 什么版本？我这是 ruby 1.9.3p327
<jusss> pityonline: ape的好点的能上1000
<pityonline> jusss: 256k 将将够用
<pityonline> jusss: 直接 CD 不得了嘛
<dwdcth> pityonline: ruby 1.8.7
<jusss> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> dwdcth: 呃，不知道 gem update 能不能更新，我对 ruby 的东西是上个月刚接触的，不太懂
<pityonline> dwdcth: 你第 35 关要求做什么？发上来看看？
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我只听说过ruby
<pityonline> dwdcth: 同喜同喜！
<dwdcth> pityonline:You've made changes within a single file that belong to two different features, but neither of the changes are yet staged. Stage only the changes belonging to the first feature.
<pityonline> dwdcth: hint 提示是 rebase 吗？
<dwdcth> pityonline: 我发现和功略的36关一样
<dwdcth> pityonline, 提示看git add
<pityonline> dwdcth: 哦，还真是，照着来就行了
<vincent_> hello
<kk> vincent_, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<vincent_> kk: :)
<dwdcth> pityonline 我刚用irc, 回复时敲昵称前几个字母按tab自动补全会在昵称后加","   我看到你们都是用":", ","和":"没区别吧?
<pityonline> dwdcth: 没区别
<ofan> dwdcth: 客户端设置不一样
<ofan> 可以改
<dwdcth> ofan, 谢谢
<conanbos> 可以改的
<conanbos> 晚上这里人不少
<dwdcth> ofan: 改成":"了,呵呵
<conanbos> eexpress: EE也在？
<dwdcth> pityonline: 今天不完了,明天继续githug
<pityonline> dwdcth: Enjoy it!
<pityonline> ofan: irssi 在哪里改？
<dwdcth> 大家知道如何判断系统的输入法吗?
<jusss> dwdcth: 你可以改成§
<dwdcth> jusss:  那个符号怎么打出来的?
<jusss> dwdcth: 问 CyrusYzGTt 
<pityonline> dwdcth: 你用的什么操作系统，一般都有个工具可以查看那些特殊字符的
<dwdcth> pityonline: linuxdeepin
<pityonline> ☀
<pityonline> BLACK SUN WITH RAYS
<ofan> pityonline: 忘了 设置参数里有
<pityonline> dwdcth: 应该和 ubuntu 差不多，但那个叫啥我忘了
<pityonline> ofan: irssi.conf？
<ofan> pityonline: 不记得了。。。
<dwdcth> pityonline: 嗯,我在fcitx找到特殊字符了
<pityonline> ofan: np
<pityonline> dwdcth: 系统自带有一个，叫啥忘了
<eexpress> pityonline: gnome-character-map?
<jusss> dwdcth: deepin好用吗
<pityonline> eexpress: 没看过那个东西的命令，没从命令启动过那个东西
<jusss> dwdcth: 据说还有个ymlfos
<pityonline> dwdcth: 应该在系统设置什么的里面有
<jusss> 还是ylmfos
<jusss> 忘了
<dwdcth> jusss: 我感觉还行
<jusss> dwdcth: 源里的软件咋样
<eexpress> jusss: 系统都一回事。
<dwdcth> jusss: deepin是基于ubuntu的,软件类似
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> eexpress: 都是gnu？
<eexpress> deepin自己开发了一堆主要的软件，来表示是自己的地盘。
<pityonline> eexpress: 深度也是用 apt 吧？
<eexpress> 当然
<jusss> eexpress: 不明白那些发型版的不同在哪，都是同一个内核吧
<ofan> eexpress: 什么软件？
<eexpress> 似乎哈皮也跑过去搞翻译了。
<eexpress> ofan: 自己去看嘛。
<pityonline> eexpress: 那深度只能靠开发一些 ubuntu 官方没有的软件了
<ofan> 黑暗骑士出蓝光1080P了
<eexpress> 不是啊。他们搞这种改版的。
<ofan> eexpress: 都开源？
<eexpress> 那不知道开源不。应该开吧。有gpl在。
<ofan> 表示怀疑
<eexpress> gpl对正规开发的，还是有效果的。你怀疑啥
<pityonline> eexpress: 感觉改来改去跟个人自己改没啥区别
<ofan> 跟上游社区有联系吗？
<eexpress> pityonline: 应该改得比较多了。
<dwdcth> ofan: deepin是开源的
<eexpress> 没嘛联系。 ofan
<ofan> eexpress: 有没有irc?
<eexpress> ... 去官网看吧。
<dwdcth> 我想写个程序,判断系统的输入法,如图http://imagebin.org/236151
<imadper> hd598比hd600贵三百块钱... cc ofan 
<eexpress> 判断了，干吗？
<eexpress> imadper: 最近整天搞啥呢？
<dwdcth> 启动输入法
<imadper> eexpress: 啥都没搞... 想着毕业设计写啥呢...
<ofan> imadper: 壕别炫耀了
<eexpress> dwdcth: 控件自带选择输入法的啊。
<imadper> ofan: 我又买不起.
<ofan> imadper: 。。nnd想起邮费就喘不过气来
<imadper> ofan: 你有钱, 怕什么.
<dwdcth> eexpress: 不是,不能用控件
<eexpress> ofan: 你又搞邮购？
<eexpress> dwdcth: 。。不明白了。
<ofan> imadper: 没钱
<imadper> ofan: black friday是不是快到了?
<eexpress> ofan: 你骗了那么多钱。还没钱啊。lol
<conanbos> eexpress 只要来就能看到EE
<ofan> imadper: 不是，我想用支付宝里的钱
<onlylove> 国内开源……持续不够，主要还是环境的事吧
<ofan> eexpress: 都在支付宝里
<eexpress> conanbos: ?
<imadper> ofan: . 
<eexpress> ofan: 土财主了
<ofan> eexpress: 哼
<conanbos> 我意思是说我好长时间没有irc了，来了就能看到你，呵
<eexpress> conanbos: 。。不记得你这nick
<dwdcth> opengl,不支持输入法,我想检测输入法,当按下输入法快捷键时启动输入法
<eexpress> conan?
<eexpress>  boss？
<conanbos> ubuntu forum上面的
<ofan> 柯南暴死
<eexpress> ofan: ..
<conanbos> ofan 。。。。。
<imadper> ofan: .
<ofan> 拼音学的太好没办法
<imadper> ofan: 突然想看一集柯南了... 去youku
<ofan> imadper: 求邮购
<imadper> ofan: 你不是付不起邮费吗?
<ofan> imadper: 我youku都看不了
<imadper> ofan: 正常,  因为你渣.
<ofan> imadper: 我觉得有便宜的
<ofan> imadper: 从广东发肯定便宜
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也觉得是. 不过不知道哪家便宜.
<ofan> 那么小的东西
<ofan> 不过现在又有点想买null audio或者那个银头的了
<ofan> 不知道怎么用支付宝充paypal
<imadper> ofan: 其实吧, 你弄个廉价的sr80, 比你的tf10好听的. 
<eexpress> imadper: youku没conan吧。都tudou
<ofan> imadper: 你确定？
<conanbos> 夜了。。。睡觉去
<ofan> imadper: 哦 歌德的，这款我直到
<imadper> eexpress: 恩, youku搜到的也是tudou里面的.
<imadper> ofan: 必须的. 
<dwdcth> opengl,不支持输入法,我想在代码里检测输入法,当按下输入法快捷键时启动输入法,请问怎么做?
<ofan> imadper: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Prestige-Series-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B000G3LCQC
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Amazon.com: Grado Prestige Series SR80i Stereo Headphone: Electronics
<imadper> ofan: sr80/m1, 同一个单元, 调音不同.
<imadper> ofan: 真贵.
<ofan> imadper: 你选最后一张图，然后鼠标放上去看
<ofan> 尼玛小死我了
<ofan> 笑死我了
<imadper> ofan: LOL
<imadper> ofan: 这苨玛是怎么弄上去的? amazon弄上去的?
<ofan> imadper: 别人搞的应该
<imadper> ofan: 还有这个功能?
<eexpress> dwdcth: 不明白你干吗。只是你可以直接看下~/.xinput.d
<dwdcth> ofan: 为什么每发一个网址,kk就会提示阿
<ofan> dwdcth: kk=机器人
<imadper> dwdcth: 因为kk古道热肠.
<imadper> ofan: ...
<dwdcth> 好玩
<ofan> imadper:这个比tf10主要好在哪？
<imadper> ofan: 单元大, 调音给力.
<ofan> imadper: 太抽象了，声音什么差别
<imadper> ofan: tf10就是解析高. 密度不够的.
<ofan> tf10我感觉已经比较完美了
<ofan> imadper: 密度指什么
<imadper> ofan: 就是, 有些耳机听起来声音很单薄, 就是密度太低.
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<ofan> imadper: 这个貌似阻抗挺高
<imadper> ofan: 耳塞的单元太小, 没办法做的密度很好.
<dwdcth> eexpress: 谢谢,opengl的一个程序,不支持中文输入,我想给它增加
<imadper> ofan: 毛. sr80/m1都是直推利器!
<ofan> imadper: 为毛给推荐功放
<imadper> ofan: 因为他们想多挣钱.
<ofan> imadper: 但是tf10是3单元的
<imadper> ofan: 三单元, 所以解析高, 均衡.
<ofan> imadper: 这个就一个膜
<ofan> 感觉不给力
<imadper> ofan: 你三分频了而已.
<imadper> ofan: sr80评价超高的....
<ofan> imadper: 魔声评价也很高
<imadper> ofan: 你又听摇滚.
<ofan> 这玩意不能看评价
<imadper> ofan: .... 我说声音.
<imadper> ofan: 我听过. 最终买的m1好不好.
<imadper> ofan: 感觉, 小耳塞, 始终很难和同级别的大耳机抗衡.
<ofan> imadper: 这个罩大，比较适合挺场的
<ofan> imadper: 但是tf10听现场跟现场感觉一样
<imadper> ofan: 没读懂..
<imadper> ofan: 你是想说声场还是临场感?
<ofan> imadper: 就是音场吧
<imadper> ofan: 声场的话, sr80的不大. m1的更小...
<ofan> 临场感，都一样
<superTJD> 话说是不是无线耳机都不给力
<imadper> ofan: 声场大, 应该买k319. 或者创新air.
<imadper> superTJD: 绝对不是. 
<superTJD> 我看到魔声也出了无线
<ofan> imadper: 我经常听着tf10感觉真有人跟我说话
<imadper> ofan: 那你是脑残.
<ofan> imadper: 艹
<ofan> imadper: 你丫懂不懂比喻
<imadper> ofan: 懂, 但是我懂不懂比喻, 你都是脑残. 鉴定完毕.  LOL
<imadper> superTJD: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A10-055-5VX.htm?neg_sp=NewProducts-_-A10-055-5VX-_-product
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Sennheiser 森海塞尔 RS220 专业发烧级头戴式数字无线Hi-Fi耳机 采用HD650发声单元 RS系列旗舰 - 新蛋中国
<imadper> superTJD: 太贵的我就不给你推荐了. 
<superTJD> 话说我有森海塞尔的一个耳机的插头和线之间断了
<ofan> imadper: 我就说临场感
<superTJD> 怎么修呢？
<imadper> superTJD: 保修去吧...
<ofan> imadper: 你听听就知道了
<superTJD> imadper: 肯定过保修期了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 声场/定位 都好, 才会有临场感.
<ofan> 真的很难区分声音是耳机里的还是环境里的
<superTJD> imadper: 这个就是用的多了，久了
<imadper> ofan: 恩. gaoji
<ofan> imadper: 哼
<imadper> ofan: 不过, 米国的grado真贵.
<ofan> imadper: 国内多少钱
<imadper> ofan: 我的m1才650
<ofan> imadper: 才650
<imadper> ofan: 比tf10便宜.
<ofan> imadper: 太便宜了，扔给我吧
<imadper> ofan: 不行. 我就这一个能听的大耳机.
<ofan> imadper: 不想买这个就是不喜欢大的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu另类问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393252 额。。。 不知道这个问题有没有问过 ubuntu 在 AMD 或 英特尔 处理器上 那个更好点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2012-11-16 22:02 
<imadper> ofan: 你给我个mpro, 我就给你这个.
<ofan> imadper: 给你个纸糊的
<imadper> ofan: 先给我再说.
<ofan> imadper: 等等给你烧一个
<imadper> ofan: .... 滚粗
<ofan> XD
<ofan> 那个25$的残疾null audio线被抢了
<imadper> 渣渣.
<ofan> imadper: 好东西啊
<imadper> ofan: 二手?
<ofan> imadper: 恩
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 残疾.. 买了指不定能不能撑几个月呢.
<imadper> ofan: 别买.
<ofan> imadper: 可以换头
<imadper> ofan: 你会折腾? 
<ofan> 找人修..
<imadper> ofan: 贵死了. rmb的话, 也要100
<imadper> ofan: 手工 + 插头
<ofan> 找个木匠给弄弄
<imadper> ofan: gaoij....
<imadper> ofan: 顺便改平衡.
<ofan> imadper: viablue插头貌似很nb的样子
<ofan> imadper: ....平衡到底毛意思
<imadper> ofan: 不知道呀... 你自己去查...
<ofan> imadper: 那你用的那么传神
<imadper> ofan: 就是不知道, 才觉得神.
<ofan> http://baike.baidu.com/view/6159907.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 平衡线_百度百科
<imadper> ofan: 你看了百科就懂了?
<ofan> imadper: 差不多
<imadper> ofan: 我还是不懂...
<ofan> 多了一根接地线
<imadper> ofan: . 不用分析了... 我只想知道, 值不值. 那个价钱.
<ofan> imadper: 值吧 但技术含量不高
<ofan> 地线应该也不会用单晶铜，普通铜就壕
<ofan> imadper: 如果地线也用单晶铜就相当于两倍的材料
<imadper> ofan: 那你买平衡的?
<ofan> imadper: 肯定的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 无氧铜就够了.
<ofan> 接地很重要
<imadper> ofan: 也贵不少吧.
<ofan> 不清楚
<ofan> 以前都没概念
<onlylove> 什么地线要用无氧铜
<onlylove> 建筑接地？
<good-idea> 今天真是悲剧, 搞了一天linux, android 共享网络, 最后发现 android 不支持 ad-hoc.
<ofan> onlylove: 打外星飞船
<onlylove> 可以用ap模式
<ofan> imadper: 彻底明白了
<imadper> ofan: gaoji
<ofan> imadper: http://douban.fm/?cid=1001343
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 豆瓣FM - Beta
<imadper> ofan: 你都是听这种的?
<ofan> imadper: 不是
<imadper> ofan: 那你用tf10确实合适.
<imadper> ofan: .
<imadper> ofan: 哦.
<ofan> imadper: 合适听这种？
<ofan> imadper: tf10听什么都合适
<imadper> ofan: tf10最适合表现乐器.
<imadper> ofan: 真的.
<ofan> imadper: 和点子
<ofan> 电子
<ofan> imadper: 现在我用很磋的蓝牙耳机听
<imadper> ofan: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1000757454
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 谁才是利剑？IE8 TF10 ER4P测评_耳机吧_百度贴吧
<ofan> imadper: 我一直想知道舒儿是个什么感觉
<imadper> ofan: se530我听过, 配合dart的辉煌线.
<pityonline> good-idea: 好像是不支持，但支持 windows 下的 connectify
<imadper> ofan: 给歌手的舞台监听. 适合人声.
<ofan> imadper: tf10听弦乐确实不行
<ofan> 听吉他声怎么都不是那个味
<imadper> ofan: 去实体店蹭听.
<ofan> 有钱了全弄99999999K纯银的
<good-idea> 我搞了一天啊, 不过usb0 共享搞成功了.
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Fedora 19: Schrödinger's Cat http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393253 Schrödinger's Cat（薛定谔的猫），以1876票击败1620票的Higgs Boson（上帝粒子），当选为Fedora 19的代号。 其余候选代号如Cubical Calf（牛立方）、Parabolic Potassium（抛物线形钾）、Martian Blueberries（蓝莓石）、Newtonian D …
<ofan> imadper: 附近没店。。
<imadper> ofan: 不过那个测试不好, er4p直推不行的.
<ofan> imadper: 加放大
<imadper> ofan: 耳放那东西, 不便携.
<ofan> imadper: 没办法，想装逼总得弄点大的东西
<eexpress> imadper: 罗嗦这么九，你不如买一件夹克。肩上带喇叭的那种。
<imadper> eexpress: 不是我买.... 是 ofan 
<eexpress> 呕饭真罗嗦
<ofan> eexpress: 这个建议我会认真考虑一下的
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.157.Mb7lYJ&id=19848080408&_u=gum7j6mb1b9
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 包邮 多来米 便携式插卡音箱 MP3随身听/迷你音响 小音箱 收音机-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: ................
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 刚才那个不给力. 你看这个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.45.RXphwk&id=16471808029&_u=gum7j6mc9d7
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 数字点歌电瓶大功率遥控收音插卡U盘音箱户外晨练跳舞促销音响-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: 你平时就收集这么玩意？
<imadper> ofan:看我刚给你发的那个, 带电瓶. 
<ofan> imadper: 这个看上去倒是挺专业的
<imadper> ofan: 声特大!
<imadper> ofan: 必须的!
<ofan> imadper: 可惜就一个单元
<eexpress> 等你住野外别墅了，搞8对水泥音响。 ofan
<imadper> ofan: 目测那个单元六寸以上.
<eexpress> 那才是享受。
<ofan> eexpress: 恩 我得刻一个您的雕像
 * imadper 有钱就买线阵列音响.
<eexpress> 。
<onlylove> 我刚刚败家了……当当买书去了……
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.20.i8rNNO&id=7284632755&_u=gum7j6m54fc
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 稀客/xycad线阵列音箱/专业音箱/LA12-2/LA线阵列扬声器 线阵列-淘宝网
<ofan> eexpress: 摆我家烟囱旁边防贼用
<ofan> imadper: .....
<onlylove> 然后交钱的时候发现……firefox不支持网银
<eexpress> 这家伙
<ofan> imadper: 这尼玛给外星人喊话用的吧
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 是在体育馆组舞台用的.
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<imadper> ofan: 特点就是: 声特大.
<ofan> imadper: 看出来了
<ofan> imadper: 咱弄他100台服务器，声也很大
<imadper> ofan: .... 壕的想法就是不一样.
<imadper> ofan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6542145.htm   线阵列很专业的.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 线阵列音箱_百度百科
<ofan> imadper: 离得近了吹热风，离得远了吹凉风
<imadper> ...
<ofan> imadper: 这个搞基
<ofan> 有钱了就把我家墙脚都用这个铺
<ofan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.45.RXphwk&id=16471808029&_u=gum7j6mc9d7
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 数字点歌电瓶大功率遥控收音插卡U盘音箱户外晨练跳舞促销音响-淘宝网
<ofan> 为什么这个还有根天线
<imadper> ofan: 带fm呗. 渣.
<ofan> imadper: 里面配图喷了
<imadper> ofan: 左边儿那个不认识, 右边那个是你.
<ofan> imadper: 去...................
<ofan> imadper: æ­»...............
<imadper> lol
<eexpress> 302 Moved
<eexpress>  The document has moved here.
<eexpress> nnnd 删除某证书。正常了。假证书
<ofan> imadper: 等等 右边那妹子还不错
<imadper> ofan: 不就是你吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,啥證書？
 * adam8157 nnnnnd
<imadper> adam8157: ?
<ofan> imadper: 不是我，你的基友来了，不要迷恋哥
<imadper> ofan: 你脑残了? 说啥呢?
<adam8157> imadper: 么事
<imadper> .
<ofan> imadper: 我在研究那音箱的遥控器
<ofan> 操作还挺复杂的
<imadper> ofan: 要不你干脆买一个得了.
<ofan> imadper: 算了
<imadper> ofan: .
 * imadper 睡觉
<ofan> imadper: 这么早
<imadper> ofan: .
<ball_> 我现在用irc
<kenifanying_> ball_, 欢迎来到#ubuntu-cn
<mayli> m
<mayli> ls
<alvin_rxg> 话说… 这货我都忘了 =.=   http://bugs.sabayon.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=2736
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Full Text Bug Listing
<cleamoon> hi
<kk> cleamoon, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<cleamoon> 二代们
<alvin_rxg> 首长好
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 同志们好
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 首长辛苦了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你应该说为人民服务
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没军训过？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你军训过了？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 3回了
<alvin_rxg> 没被洗脑啊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我的教官比我还反动
<kk>  06:32
<saimazoon> 早上好
<saimazoon> 不会睡觉
<saimazoon> 我可宁在这里聊天
<saimazoon> 今天不要到工作去，哈哈
<saimazoon> 很幸福
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jusss> /
 * jusss 65
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-17
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tryit> sed -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,78\}$/ &/;ta'，帮忙解释下这个命令的作用
<tryit> 知道了……
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04 因网速慢而修改DNS出现的问题续 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393285 上一篇是关于修改dnsmasq.conf的，经前辈指点终于找到了问题所在，然而在接下来的步骤中又出现了新的问题 首先说明一下自己现在完成的情况 1.成功安装了dnsmasq软件 2.打开了dnsmasq.co …
<abine1> 睡觉去
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 文件权限的问题求救~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393287 右键属性的时候时候，切换到文件权限选项卡，怎么让他用九宫格的样子显示用户组权限什么的，就像安卓的RE管理器显示权限那样，另外 ,还有如果文件没有运行权限 ，文件图标上面会有个锁， …
<zoufeng> 请问谁有gimp的详细教程？要最新的
<zoufeng> 好像没有什么人在聊天嘛
<sunwilston> 是吗？
<worm> 话说Linux怎么给U盘设置个性化图标啊？Win上面用的是Autorun.inf
<adam8157> .
<abine1> http://www.36kr.com/p/171784.html
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 全景照片算啥，PanaCast还可以给你全景HD流媒体的视频体验 | 36氪
<worm> 那个IRC的模式（+o, +v）都是些什么意思啊？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 刚用了几天Archlinux，又回来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393294 笔记本ThinkPad E420在Ubuntu12.04下很完美的安装成功A卡闭源驱动，到了Archlinux怎么都安不成功，原本想用着集成显卡，可是docky安装后不能设置。。。很郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2012-11- …
<jusss> worm: operat? voice?
<worm> 看来是的……每次看到#ubuntu-cn +Cntzj 6:3的时候就会在想Cntzj分别是什么意思……
<worm> 我现在还是+i的……
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡好
<roylez_> gebjgdnothere: 德国佬的尸体
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 有没有适合2逼青年看的片子？
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 完蛋了，米国lab好像全关机了，我没代理用了！
<adam8157> roylez_: 棒啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 棒你个蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 海盗湾都不能上了，这叫我怎么活啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 在等一个美国人电话, 没等到, irc也不回话 nnnnd
<roylez_> adam8157: 千里追魂啊你，是你前夫么？
<tenzu> 拜见主席，拜见阿当
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<roylez_> adam8157: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2875935/Halo+4+Forward+Unto+Dawn+2012+BDRip+XviD-GECKOS.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Halo 4 Forward Unto Dawn 2012 BDRip XviD-GECKOS torrent - Action torrents - Movies torrents - ExtraTorrent.com The World's Largest BitTorrent System
<adam8157> roylez_: 你妹...
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽给我帽子
<tenzu> 牛排打字好不方便
<roylez_> adam8157: extratorrent下了种子貌似都连不上tracker....
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授壕
<adam8157> 我去, 我又lag100
<adam8157> 多说话 努力挽回颓势
<adam8157> roylez_: lag 183
<roylez_> adam8157: 哈，还是磁力链好使
<roylez_> adam8157: extratorrent 30000seed，我一个还没连上
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋疼，想当的
<adam8157_> nnnnd
<roylez_> adam8157_: 尾巴露出来了？
<adam8157_> roylez_: 刚掉线了
<roylez_> adam8157_: 今天就靠halo打发了
<roylez_> adam8157_: 叫兽又跑了...
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽回来啦？
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚才掉了…
<roylez_> tenzu adam8157_ 还是我人品好
<tenzu> roylez_:  有一个rp更差的
<roylez_> tenzu: 蛋蛋又滚粗了
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在上推好麻烦，难道得买vpn了么
<tenzu> 我又掉了么？
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu网络连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393297 我的ubuntu网络连接经常出问题。就是在第一次进入ubuntu系统时，经常显示“有线网络已经断开，您现在处于离线状态”，然后连接就不搜索了，网络连接显示红色叹号。重启后网络才能连接上，请问这是什么原因。 …
<CrossPacific> 有人用过锐捷认证系统吗?
<root___> ...
<root___> -help
<root___> --help
<abine1> 使用很便捷很轻型的效率工具管理自己生活
<abine1> 扔掉企业里的那些界面不甚友好且繁冗无比的办公工具
<root___> ...............
<piggybox_> roylez_: halo 4 imdb评价好高啊
<good-idea> 昨天按照前辈的提示, 虚拟wifi的ap模式搭建好后, 可是出现反复重连现象(不到20秒就重连一次)
<good-idea> 顺便说一下, 我用hostapd搭建的
<good-idea> 有什么好的解决方法吗?
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1248990730
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 【神器】鞭策之宝石_dnf战斗法师吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> 好安静
 * maplebeats 安静好
<jusss> 莫有人吗
<jusss> maplebeats: 枫叶饭团是啥意思
<maplebeats> jusss: 关我什么事职
<maplebeats> jusss: 我怎么知道呢
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的论坛nick不是吗
<maplebeats> jusss: 咦？你看错了吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 额，莫有吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 我id就叫maplebeats呀
<jusss> maplebeats:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355180
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: Linux Mint和ubuntu相比哪个更好 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> maplebeats: http://ti50.3g.qq.com/g/s?sid=&aid=h&hu=maplebeats
<maplebeats> jusss: ??????
<jusss> http://maplebeats.com/
<kk> jusss,啥网址y maplebeats's blog
<maplebeats> jusss: 呃。。。你查户口的啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 不是你吗
<jusss> maplebeats: 枫叶饭团是你吗
<maplebeats> jusss: 呃。。这也行
<jusss> maplebeats: 是你吗
<jusss> maplebeats: 你们饭团总共有几个人
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • google浏览器总跳转到一个网页 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393300 我的系统是 ubuntu12.04 ， 我在google浏览器中输入 google，百度的网址 都会跳转到 http://789.huo99.com/ada2192_1.html 而 firefox 就没问题 难道我机子中毒了，请问各位大虾这是怎么回事，问题怎么解决 统 …
<ofan> 大象不在？
<jusss> ofan: 今天星期六
<jusss> ofan: 勇士已经联连续好几天没在了
<jusss> onlylove_: 你不过周末吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 过周末咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 莫事，过周末的都出去玩去了
<jusss> onlylove: 你咋莫出去玩
<jusss> 莫妹子？
<onlylove> jusss: 我在等当当的通知，昨晚上买了本书
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> 讨厌在家里也讨厌在学校.唉
<pityonline> openvpn 默认端口被封了
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice不能打开docx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393305 双击文件对话框显示 Could not open "######.docx" Archive type not supported. 怎么破 用的时ubuntu11.10 都是最新版了 统计信息: 发表于 由 realysc — 2012-11-17 13:49 
<abine1> iPhone 的诱惑力太大了
<archl> is this worth for early game for an ogbe?
<archl> cursed -1 mottled dragon armour of Inevitability {rElec rF++ Int+3 Acc+6}.
<worm> archl: This is Ubuntu Chinese.
<archl> wrong channel
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 还是这样好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393310 办公室还在用XP，习惯的力量真是太大了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2012-11-17 14:50 
<microcai>  这里有人么?
<microcai> 我不在几天都安静了啊
<microcai> my pet project now : http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/36369.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: LLVM 后端的 QBASIC 编译器 , 需要说这个是 lBASIC 么? - 菜菜博士 - 在网络的家
<sunwilston> 我在
<sunwilston> microcai: 你好强啊，研究编译原理了啊
<microcai> sunwilston:  折腾了6天不眠夜啊
<microcai> sunwilston:  这周基本没睡觉
<sunwilston> microcai: 进展怎么样？
<microcai> sunwilston:  已经实现基本的语法了
<sunwilston> microcai: 有什么语言实现的？
<microcai> sunwilston:  函数调用 , if , while 循环
<microcai> sunwilston:  boost 
<microcai> sunwilston: boost 虽然是 c++ 库,但我认为是一个新的语言
<microcai> :D 
<sunwilston> microcai: 特有成就感吧
<microcai> 必须的啊
<microcai> 可惜只支持数字运算
<microcai> 字符串和数组还没加进来
<sunwilston> microcai: 就像python一样
<microcai> 滚 TMD python
<microcai> 解释型语言滚远点
<sunwilston> microcai: 这么反感？
<microcai> yep
<microcai> 解释型语言太 shit 了
<sunwilston> microcai: 我也不喜欢解释型的
<microcai> 虽然 QBASIC 有 freebasic 编译器, 但是那个第一不是 llvm 的, 优化能力有限, 第二好像不支持 64位linux平台
<sunwilston> microcai: 主要是效率太低了
<microcai> 所以就自己写个新的
<microcai> 编译型
<microcai> 这样我还可以自由扩展 BASIC 语法
<sunwilston> microcai: 是的
<microcai> 之前都不敢研究编译原理
<microcai> 哈
<microcai> 现在觉得写编译器不是那么难了 :) 
<sunwilston> 我也不敢
<microcai> very easy 
<microcai> 只有一千多行代码
<eexpress> 搞神秘主义？编译原理很简单的啊
<microcai> 比我之前写过的N多废品代码都少,居然就实现编译一门语言了
<eexpress> 实现罗嗦
<microcai> eexpress:  是简单, 但是之前都是不敢去实现
<eexpress> 真自己搞。的确费劲呢
<microcai> eexpress: 现在缺个 数组, 完整的 C 语言就实现了
<microcai> eexpress:  一千多行代码就能实现 C 语言编译
<microcai> kao
<microcai> 原来 C 语言那么简单
<huntxu> 神突然就出現了
<eexpress> 菜菜，你每次都搞得太异类了。
<microcai> BASIC 都比 C 难. 后悔选择了 BASIC 语言
<microcai> 不过 C 语言已经有那么多编译器了
<microcai> 我还是写 BASIC 好了. 目前basic 也就 freebasic 这么一个编译器
<eexpress> 去和 larry 商量下，搞定 Perl6
<microcai> 解释器一堆
<eexpress> 那就是大神了
<microcai> 不喜欢 perl 语言
<eexpress> 你搞basci，没结果的啊。没成绩
<microcai> 现在我为 BASIC 语言开发的 AST -> llvm IR 部分已经能实现任意语言的转换了
<microcai> 只要写 parser 就可以支持 N 种语言了
<huntxu> eexpress: 神你的代碼裏會有 my $blah = sub {blah;blah}
<eexpress> 其实都是这样的
<huntxu> eexpress: 這樣的麽
<eexpress> huntxu: 没。
<microcai> 通过 basic 来完善 AST 先
<microcai> 下面的目的是实现 basic ++ 
<microcai> 直接搞死 go 语言
<huntxu> 支持搞死go
<eexpress> 实现lambd? 就可以这样写。 huntxu
<eexpress> google死掉的多了。他不在乎。 lol
<huntxu> eexpress: 類似的，別人的代碼，有時還一層包一層要把函數做變量傳給另外的函數，看著別扭
<eexpress> microcai: 去看vala。就是解析翻译成c
<eexpress> huntxu: 恩。我也不喜欢 包裹多层的
<microcai> 函数是否嵌套和语法树没关系的
<microcai> 只要解析器支持嵌套就可以嵌套
<microcai> 我为 basic 的解析器就实现了嵌套支持
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> :D 
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助：关于图形界面与文字界面切换的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393316 各位大虾： 我在网络上找到将ubuntu设置为默认启动文字界面的方法： $echo “false” | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager 然后成功了，我试了下输入startx进入图形界面，也可以，不过当我 …
<qiao> kk: test
<kk> qiao, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<microcai> 更新了
<microcai> 基本语言完成
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 哭
<jusss> microcai: 什么更新了
<jusss> 什么基本语言？
<microcai> jusss:   http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/36369.html 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又哭啥？
<microcai> jusss:  刚刚把基本语言实现了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 心死了
<jusss> microcai: 编译器...
<microcai> 刚刚标记了v0.01 版本tag
<microcai> 呵呵
<jusss> microcai: 一直听过qb是解释器
<jusss> microcai: 据某个网站上看过qv内嵌汇编
<jusss> microcai: 在win下调api写东东
<microcai> qb 现在在我的手下已经是编译型了
<microcai> 而且不用声明直接支持调用 C API 
<microcai> 调用 win API 自然不在话下 
<microcai> :D
<jusss> 感觉好强大...
<microcai> 必须的
<microcai> 不支持 C 接口的语言不是好语言
<jusss> 这让连解释器都不会写的我情何以堪!
<microcai> 我这个 QB 可是原生支持 C 接口
<microcai> jusss: 解释器难写多了
<microcai> jusss: 编译器内存泄漏无所谓的, 反正一次执行
<jusss> microcai: 不会吧
<microcai> jusss: 我在解析代码里自由的 new 
<microcai> 从来不 delete  
<microcai> 反正编译过后操作系统帮我清理了
<microcai> 是不是就简单多了?
<jusss> microcai: 解释器比编译器好写吧，网上很多basic的解释器
<microcai> yep
<microcai> basic 解释器很多
<microcai> 就是没编译器
<microcai> 没编译器就意味着不能调用 C API 
<iyzsong> 0.0
<microcai> 除非解释i提供私有扩展
<microcai> 而编译就可以原生支持 C API 
<microcai> 进行系统调用
<microcai> 游刃有余
<iyzsong> 给神般BASIC编译器跪了
<microcai> 反正是 ld 实现的动态链接,和编译器无关
<microcai> 只要调用规范和 C 一致就可以了
<jusss> microcai: 有界ioccc，里面一个剑桥的写了个basic解释器
<microcai> jusss:  basic 写编译器的难度在于字符串
<microcai> jusss:  我还在思考怎么实现字符串, 这个 0.01 版本的目前不支持字符串
<jusss> microcai: 语法判断？
<microcai> jusss: 不是, QB字符串是动态的
<jusss> microcai: 数据类型有啥
<microcai> jusss: 解释器好写, 一个 map <varname -> stdstring >
<microcai> 但是编译必须是编译成二进制代码
<microcai> 字符串不好做
<microcai>   "123" + "456"
<microcai> 这个在 qb 是合法语句
<microcai> dim sum as long : sum = "123" + "456" , sum 的结果就是整数 123456 
<microcai> 是整数
<microcai> 字符串可以自由做加减法 
<jusss> ...
<microcai> 完全不用为内存泄漏当心
<microcai> 这是 QB 非常先进的地方
<microcai> 也就是这个导致 QB 解释器泛滥, 编译器却很难写
<jusss> ....
<jusss> 啥时候我也能写个编译器呀，解释器也行，唉，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我心也死了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又咋了，看小说了
<microcai> jusss:  写编译器很简单的
<microcai> jusss: 重要的是了解一个高级语句的底层机器实现
<microcai> jusss: 有了这点知识就能写编译器了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 準備自殺，準備身後事
<jusss> microcai: 我是纯小白，没看过龙书虎书鲸书
<jusss> microcai: 你写编译器一定涉及到了符号表吧
<jusss> microcai: 你能给我讲解下符号表吗
<jusss> microcai: 我到现在还不明白符号表里数组还是普通变量的区别是啥
<microcai> yep
<microcai> 每个符号都有类型
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是要到12.25挂吗
<microcai> 每个类型都有一个名字
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 額，是 12.21吧
<microcai> 不过决定一个类型的唯一办法就是一个类型的 operator 操作
<microcai> 编译器为内置数据提前准备了 operator 操作
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 感覺沒有未來，自己一事無成，想自殺，不過怕疼，在找安全舒服的自殺方法
<microcai> 这个 operator 操作被调用的时候,生成一系列汇编指令
<microcai> C++ 提供了可以自己定义 operator 的办法
<microcai> 非常好
<microcai> :) 
<jusss> microcai: 那数组对应的是啥
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那把你余下的命给我吧
<microcai> jusss: 数组对应的就是  operator[] 
<jusss> microcai: 一个普通变量有值有地址
<jusss> microcai: 那数组呢
<microcai> jusss:  默认的编译器只为指针实现了 operator 操作, 而且操作很简单 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不給，我要用剩下的命交易不用下地獄，聽說自殺是要下地獄的
<microcai> jusss: 数组就是一个已经分配好的空间和这个空间的 operator[] 
<microcai> jusss: 地址是 operator & 操作
<microcai> jusss:  编译器为变量生成的默认 operator & 操作是 取内存地址
<jusss> microcai: 据说数组是在编译前地址就确定了？
<silverzhao> 问一下，大家怎么备份手机上的通讯录的？我之前一直用的是 Google Syncml，不过最近好像连不上了。
<microcai> jusss:  数组的地址是未知的啊, 不过相对地址是固定的
<microcai> jusss: 都是栈对象嘛 
<microcai> jusss: 你给了我灵感哈
<jusss> microcai: 你知道什么书上会详细介绍关于符号表'这块吗
<microcai> jusss: 恩, 编译器的实现应该是这样的,  变量是一个符号, 可以到 符号表查找符号类型, 类型是一个定义了 N 种 operator 的对象. 
<jusss> microcai: 据说还有个叫内情向量的东东
<microcai> 编译器的 codegen 步骤, 就是递归调用表达式的各个节点的  codegen , 每个codegen 为各种操作调用 type->operator_XXX() 
<microcai> 在 operator* 里, 为内置类型生成汇编质量
<microcai> 为用户定义类型生成各种函数调用
<microcai> 比如 string 类型就是生成对运行时库里的 string_* 调用
<microcai> 哦也
<microcai> jusss:  你让我想通了变量到底是什么
<microcai> jusss: 修改编译器去了, 预计很快 v0.02 就能出来了
<jusss> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> 内置类型只有2个
<microcai> pointer & integer 
<microcai> integer 分 singned & unsigned 两种
<microcai> :) 
<microcai> 内置类型可以直接生成汇编指令
<jusss_> 掉了...
<jusss> 快要被mtk的手机搞疯了，不停的无信号谁受了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23724801/
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 美国每年有数百人死于窒息自慰
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以参考下
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 连接windows 临时无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393327 为什么在ubuntu中可以看到另一台机子建立的windows共享无线网络，但是连接不成功 统计信息: 发表于 由 noahwang001 — 2012-11-17 17:08 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那樣感覺很辛苦，還不如馬上瘋
<microcai>  jusss 美国每年有数百人死于窒息自慰 ?
<microcai> jusss:  啥是 窒息自慰
<jusss> microcai: 我也不清楚...
<jusss> http://cq.qq.com/a/20080910/000586.htm
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 性窒息有多快感就多危险_女性健康_大渝网_腾讯网
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你找个女的骑你身上，在你喷发时掐调你
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..不是帥哥，， 找不到，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在快感中挂掉
<microcai> jusss: 太 YD 了
<jusss> microcai: ...欧美不都这样吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 找女大学生吧，掏点钱
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 沒錢，  
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 把你i7的本给她或他，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..沒有他，只有她
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那就她吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不給， 我的i7是陪葬品
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:http://www.chuguo.cn/news/30126.xhtml
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 英国男子趁妻不在用淫具增加快感 不幸窒息而死_综合新闻_新闻中心_出国在线
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 沒有錢， 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 況且你介紹的自殺方法不安全，也不舒服， 
<if_else> 各位兄台，我关闭 distcc
<if_else> 我去掉了 /etc/make.conf 里面的 distcc
<if_else> 和 /etc/distcc/hosts 里面的编译主机
<if_else> 但是编译的时候，还是回去调用 distcc
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 自杀还安全...安全了还咋自杀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 比如睡覺死， 自然死
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，12.21你挂前来着告诉我你要咋挂
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 額，我要2016自殺
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是一直都说今年吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你要去找你老爸同归于尽
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不去，‘
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你忘了你说的吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是去看片自撸吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不看， 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 如果我找到了松岛枫的步兵片你要看不
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不看，我要 林制玲 的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你去找郭台铭要，他一定有
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不認識。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 林志玲的步兵片，主演说不定就是他
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 看小說中， 
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 无法变更文件目录并删除 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393331 我的系统：xp+debian,在debian中可以看见xp中的磁盘分区，里面的文件。 /media/28D02E2FD02E03A2是xp分区挂载在debian中的位置。 现在我想删除xp里面的文件， rm -rf /media/28D02E2FD02E03A2/bs rm: cannot remove `/media/28D02E2FD02E0 …
<xrosnight> hello everyone :D
<xrosnight> 有学python的朋友吗？
<roylez_> piggybox_: 玩了一天渣手机游戏
<roylez_> piggybox_: 每个星期六人就像屎一样
<xrosnight> 额。。。我还没工作呢
<xrosnight> 对了，顺便问问，有什么好的手机桌面吗？
<xrosnight> go桌面太卡，用的ADW的现在
<roylez_> xrosnight: 写过接近上万行python，现在放弃了
<xrosnight> wow。上万行，不错啊:-D roylez
<xrosnight> 写的关于什么方面的
<roylez_> xrosnight: 科学计算方面的
<xrosnight> 哦。天气运算，生物医学？
<roylez_> xrosnight: 生物吧
<xrosnight> 哦。你是学生物的。还是学生吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋啖蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐乐了
<roylez_> xrosnight: 早就不是学生了
<xrosnight> ……$)
<xrosnight> 呵呵～python的用处很大啊，
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋淡淡滴啖蛋
<roylez_> xrosnight: 哥耍ruby了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐拉了乐乐
<xrosnight> 觉得这个脚本写起来不用注意太多的分号括号什么的，怎么看都是一种标准。我刚开始学
<xrosnight> 学到模块了。最近在捣鼓media模块。
<xrosnight> 为什么去ruby呢？？？
<roylez_> xrosnight: 2升3把我恶心了
<oboi> 同志，我也开始学，能分享下你的资料嘛？
<xrosnight> 能啊
<xrosnight> ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/superspaceship
<xrosnight> 分享地址
<xrosnight> 人家直接建议我学3
<xrosnight> 不学2.
<xrosnight> 我靠。2,3 差距这么打？？
<xrosnight> 刚买了本书，上面说3还没形成气候，按2教的。
<xrosnight> 我了个去。难道目前的形式来说，要坑爹了？？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 代理回来了，lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 重新下载halo，还是海盗湾上720p的好
<adam8157> roylez_: 过几天买vpn 嗯嗯 现在goagent
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你連vps都不弄個
<adam8157> huntxu: 弄不起啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似这些vpn/ssh，大厂的都靠不住，就得靠小野店的。linode那ssh就很慢
<huntxu> roylez_: 萬行樂
<roylez_> huntxu: 我把你email卖了
<adam8157> roylez_: 不买日本节点的
<huntxu> roylez_: 知道了已經...
<huntxu> roylez_: 可是我什麽時候是SA了
<roylez_> huntxu: 可以告诉我你的手机号么？下次我把你手机号也卖掉
<huntxu> roylez_: 蛤蟆才是SA啊
 * adam8157 我有
<roylez_> huntxu: 你可以做啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 我手機號你不是有麽...
<xrosnight> 突然轻轻插一句， 现在该学那个版的啊python啊？ 开始直接学2 呢还是 3 呢？？ 帮帮小弟吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 那是广州号
<huntxu> roylez_: 我不會告訴你我兩個號碼都還在用的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我想忽悠 huntxu 去天津中国渣打总部，他居然不去
<huntxu> xrosnight: 都差不多，能夠解決問題就行，2能夠滿足當前需要，如果追新就學3唄
<roylez_> huntxu: 学3的都悲催了
<huntxu> roylez_: 天津是馬叔的地盤，不敢踏上一步
<xrosnight> 我不知道是否追新。我的目的是为以后使用。从长远看来，该是哪个版本呢？
<xrosnight> roylez_, 怎么悲剧了？？？
<roylez_> huntxu: 马输是手下败将啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 你去吧
<huntxu> xrosnight: 大同小异而已，入門的話，2的資料還稍微多點
<lisao> 刚接触ubuntu，请高手指点
<roylez_> xrosnight: 各种库都不愿意迁移到3上
<xrosnight> roylez_ 不愿迁移库，那不费事啦。
<xrosnight> 哦。开发个手机软件也没有3的啊
<xrosnight> 哦。我明白了，大家目前比较不乐意迁移到3的原因是，3上面没有很多库
<xrosnight> 了解了……。不过，2。7.3 也已经快有两年了吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: Halo的yiyf x264 720p还没出...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这种有啥好看的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是铁杆的yiyf fans
<roylez_> adam8157: 他家的x264 720p brrip最好了
 * huntxu 撤
<roylez_> adam8157: looper貌似也不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 还没看呢
<hv54__> 大家好
<kk> hv54__, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jusss> kk: 好
<hv54__> 调戏kk
<jusss> 晚上也还安静
<xrosnight> kk
<xrosnight> kk是个机器人
<jusss> good
<lei> 怎么我用js2-mode不能输入k啊
<cuihao> 紧急求助：我的geforce9600GSO，Linux玩游戏时突然卡了，切tty无效变成花屏，我就重启了。结果重启后连BIOS自检跑码有花线，Linux只能进tty，开不了X。dmesg有NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!之类的信息。是不是彻底物理损坏了？
<ofan> 显卡烧了
<lawrencepanwis> hi . 
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 设置项没有键盘布局 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393338 如图，已经把最下面的勾去掉了，还是没有键盘布局。现在一开机 fcitx 就处于激活状态，很碍眼。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leni — 2012-11-17 11:30 
<ysyk> 有人用live-build吗
<savr> stupid laowai: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDc2MjQxODcy.html
<kk> savr,啥网址y Nexus 4 Unboxing FAIL (Nexus4 开箱失败)—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ofan> savr: loool
<savr> yeah
<jusss> roylez_: 淫席，勇士这几天咋没来？
<roylez_> jusss: 他跟基蛙双飞了
<cherrot> roylez_, 对哦 好久好久不见基蛙了呀
<roylez_> cherrot: 你就别想了，蛤蟆很卖力的，基蛙怎么可能看上你
<cherrot> roylez_, 你把基蛙藏哪了
<roylez_> cherrot: 他跟蛤蟆双飞了啊
<cherrot> roylez_, 原来你做了小三！
<cherrot> roylez_, 哦 看来你是原配啊……
 * cherrot ...
<onlylove> ^
<roylez_> cherrot: 我打字没你快，不过敲个 /kick 还是可以的
<ofan> jusss: 勇士是谁
<cherrot> roylez_, ...
 * cherrot 讨厌jazz
<cherrot> 记性果然不好，忘记是谁以破解无线网络为趣了？ 记得是用 reaver-wps配合aircrack-ng来着吧
<jusss> 我靠啦
<cherrot> jusss, 是你吗？
<jusss> 两分钟内调三次线
<jusss> cherrot: 不是，虽然我也破解过，不过没好机器破解不出来
<cherrot_> jusss, 恩。。实在忘记是谁了……
 * cherrot_ 唉 就我这种记性竟然也能做程序猿……
<jusss_> 我又掉了...
<jusss_> 强烈要求换手机
<jusss_> 不知道改换那个
<ofan> jusss_: 用znc就好了
<ofan> 不怕掉线
<jusss_> ofan: znc是啥
<jusss_> ofan: mtk的手机芯片好差，2分钟内出现4次手机无服务，断了我四次网，受不了了，再也不用mtk了
 * cherrot_ 受不了长城宽带了 20M的带宽就这鸟速度
<ofan> jusss_: irc bouncer
<ofan> jusss_: google之
<jusss_> ofan: 是手机的问题不是网络的问题
<jusss_> ofan: win有api，linux有？
<jusss> 日你妹的mtk
<jusss> 你能再多断几次网不在一分钟内
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装完arch后启动不了，不知道怎么解决！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393339 安装完启动，进入grub2后，出现这个！ ERROR：device '/dev/mapper/arch_root-image' not found,skipping fsck. ERROR:unable to find root device '/dev/mapper/arch_root-image'. you are being dropped to a recovery shell. type 'exit'to try and …
<jusss> 三分钟内断6次网
<jusss> 你妹呀
<jusss> 为毛你这么恶心
<ofan> jusss: 用znc掉线也无所谓
<jusss> ofan: asm是能调用libc的吧
<jusss> ofan: win下不是有大量asm调api吗
<ofan> jusss: 没大量，少量asm
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 那linux下也有这样的方式吧
<ofan> jusss: 你在说什么
<jusss> ofan: 汇编调用系统应用
<cherrot> jusss, 用的什么IRC客户端？ android么？
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯，andchat
<cherrot> jusss, thx:)
<jusss> cherrot: ：）
<jusss> ofan: 你说用asm能写个bot不
<ofan> jusss: 能
<ofan> jusss: 纸上打孔都能写
<jusss> ofan: 那也是调c的库？
<jusss> ofan: 总不能自己写
<ofan> jusss: 你到底想问啥
<jusss> ofan: 用asm写bot的具体过程
<ofan> jusss: 你先从hello,world开始
<jusss> ofan: 已经helloworld完了
<ofan> jusss: 发来看看
<jusss> ofan:http://deepfuture.iteye.com/blog/1663625
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 算法下午茶系列-重温汇编(3)[调用C库函数] - 深未来(深度创造未来)[deepfuture@yeah.net] - ITeye技术网站
<ofan> jusss: 你的blog?
<jusss> ofan: 不是
<jusss> ofan: 咋了？
<ofan> jusss: 没事
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> ofan: 不错吧，这篇文章
<jusss> ofan: 他里面咋直接call printf，这个是c里的那个printf吗？
<ofan> jusss: 你还是找本书看吧
<cherrot> ofan, ssh必须再买一个是么 ...
<ofan> jusss: call是个伪指令
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，那个printf呢
<ofan> cherrot: yup
<jusss> ofan: 有啥书名
<jusss> ofan: 是跟我想学的有关的书，求推荐
<ofan> jusss: 随便找本asm的看
<jusss> ofan: 在看王爽的那本，不过是masm的
<jusss> 而我又没win...
 * cherrot 玩了一天Ever17……
 * jusss 拿着masm的教程在linux下实验....
 * jusss 悲催
<jusss_> ，，，
 * jusss_ jusss_hate_mtk
<jusss_hate_mtk> .
<Freebuilder> 近日视力有些下降了，还是纸质书好
<onlylove> 电子版的看不下去……只好看纸质的
<onlylove> 可惜当当速度太慢……说当天到到底要明天
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 电子墨水挺好的
<roylez_> adam8157: 啖蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 拉拉?
<Freebuilder> roylez_, 太贵了，买不起
<roylez_> adam8157: halo是给米国人看的片子，中国人看了没感觉
<adam8157> roylez_: 因为没玩过
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 我现在除了吃的，基本上不买别的，但是电子书还是买了
<Freebuilder> 如果我看的文件质量好一点的话，应该没这么严重
<roylez_> adam8157: 因为我们不用全球出征
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<jusss_hate_mtk> roylez_: 说，你把勇士关哪了，都好几天没见勇士了
<roylez_> jusss_hate_mtk: 他跟基蛙私奔了
<adam8157> roylez_: 暂时没有... 
<adam8157> roylez_: 那天给你发这个你无视了  https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/f58957124577e4203d703d0a576ae995687a6ce1
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: add alt-n key binding to toggle naughty state · f589571 · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez_> adam8157: naughty为啥要toggle，一直开着不是挺好么
<roylez_> adam8157: 怕我无视就发dooloo
<adam8157> roylez_: 同事过来的时候, 防止irc的人发的消息被看到
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<roylez_> adam8157: irc我只是声音和screen窗口变颜色提示
<roylez_> adam8157: 不会弹出，lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 笨蛋
<eexpress> 不会Perl的结果
<roylez_> eexpress: 我不会perl我自豪
<eexpress> 搞点好玩的来。 roylez_
<eexpress> 片子
<roylez_> eexpress: colemak我又放弃了，第二次了
<roylez_> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 豪猪。还自豪。lol
 * jusss_hate_mtk 无声音无提示的路过
<eexpress> 没事。打仗
<jusss_hate_mtk> 是打手枪吧
<roylez_> jusss_hate_mtk: 你居然活下来了？
<jusss_hate_mtk> roylez_: 啥意思？
<jusss_hate_mtk> 不懂
<jusss_hate_mtk> -_- ?
<roylez_> 敢惹神，不要命了
<jusss_hate_mtk> roylez_: 神是仁慈的，
<Freebuilder> 天地不仁
<if_else> 各位兄台，多次编译 kernel 调整内核模块，之前编译为模块的，编译进内核后，再 make modules_install
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得“天地不仁，以万物为刍狗”的意思是老天才不管你死活。
<if_else> 会删除上次 make modules_install 安装的模块吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，就算你惹神，神也不理你。
<jusss> 脚后跟有点疼
<jusss> 不知为啥
<jyfl987> adam8157 n4买了没？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没买啊, 国内还没货
<jyfl987> adam8157 我也得买了 什么时候有货 通知我一起买 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的手机咋了
<jyfl987> adam8157 我的g7开始经常性的触屏失灵
<adam8157> =,=
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 换
<jyfl987> 对于触屏手机来说这是个不幸消息 就跟 "keyboard not found, press f1 to continue一样"
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 换个触摸屏就行了。几百块钱
<jyfl987> adam8157 对了我刚才在朝阳区发现一个 v字仇杀队的logo被喷在广告牌上 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我想买个那面具
<roylez_> jyfl987: ????
<jyfl987> adam8157 有卖的 还有斗篷 我搜到过 要不团购下？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 新影帝刚上岗就有人造反？
<jyfl987> roylez 照片在我同事itouch里 等他发给我照片 我上真相给你们看 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这还团
<jyfl987> roylez 好莱芜大罢工
<jyfl987> adam8157 我以为你不肯送我 所以就团购呗 想不到你最近发财了
<ofan> jyfl987: 接个usb的就能用
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么usb?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪里发财... 最近的财路无非就是报销了一笔大的, 补充了现金流
<adam8157> jyfl987: 结果又要还债
<jyfl987> adam8157 报销？ 你公积金提出来了？
<ofan> jy
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是, 是报销学费
<ofan> jyfl987: usb
<ofan> jyfl987: usb键盘
<adam8157> ofan: 结巴
<jyfl987> ofan: 你有毛病呢
<jyfl987> adam8157 额 学东西是投资 怎么能算花费呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 只要usb支持otg就能直接接键盘
<ofan> 内核加载后就能用
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我的 G7 也老有这样那样的毛病
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome-terminal输入故障 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393348 我的系统是archlinux32 现在出了一个很诡异的问题，在gnome-terminal里面无法正常输入b这个字符，所有的b字符都被现实为一个引号加一个冒号“：的形式并且还伴随着终端响铃声，而在其他的编辑器以及浏览器中全 …
<sjd_zeus> 有人没？
<Inode_lf> sjd_zeus1: no
<sjd_zeus> 唉
<sjd_zeus> 人真少呀
<Inode_lf> I want to start one project of webgames,how to begin?have no some source project to begin?
<Inode_lf> sjd_zeus: that really need anyone!
<Inode_lf> sjd_zeus: you can talk with bot "kk"
<Inode_lf> kk: test
<kk> Inode_lf, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<Inode_lf> kk: time?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是支持键盘的 只是我有那个必要么
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我是最近才开始的 额
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装卡住了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393349 安装时出现了：filesystem type is ntfs partition type 0x17 kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso error 17:cannot mount selected 是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lonmoon — 2012-11-17 22:28 
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我的早就有这样那样的毛病，最近越来越反感了，之前我特别喜欢 G7 的外形
<gcell> 求目前可用的翻墙软件一枚
<alvin_rxg> gcell: gae, cjb.net
<gcell> 我自己搭了个goagent，目前已挂。cjb没听过，看看先
<gcell> 多谢 alvin_rxg ，看到好东西了
<kevinyings> 啊啊啊
<kk>  06:26
<mengfei> 早啊……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-18
 * jusss 64
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，好几天没见
<hamo> jusss: 忙啊
<jusss> hamo: 忙啥呢
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 10.04下无法识别X220的网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393363 在本本(Thinkpad X220)上安装了10.04后，发现无线网卡完全不工作。 （在12.04上是好的） 不知道是不是缺少驱动的问题。如果是驱动问题，哪有下载呢？ 有哪位大侠能帮忙解答下。 统计信息:  …
<Guest42522> nick limp
<qiao> imadper: morning ~
<imadper> qiao: 你今天起来的够早的呀~
<qiao> imadper: 一会可能要去一个同学那，他让我早起
<imadper> qiao: 哦.
<imadper> qiao: 过去gaoji?
<qiao> imadper: 昨天都睡到1点了。。。
<imadper> qiao: ....
<qiao> imadper: 艹，你怎么知道。。。
<imadper> qiao: 昨晚你gaoji到太晚
<imadper> qiao: 今天又要过去gaoji
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 体力不错.
<qiao> imadper: fuck ~
<qiao> imadper: 你起这么早搞毛~
<imadper> qiao: 我知道你过去是要去fuck和被fuck.
<imadper> qiao: 习惯.
<qiao> imadper: 好吧~
<qiao> imadper: 想当年在学校也是7点就起得。。。。
<imadper> 在学校从来都是中午才起来...
<qiao> imadper: ~~~
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 刷存在感。。。
<imadper> hamo: 早, 蛤蟆.
<hamo> imadper: 早象
<qiao> hamo: 早~
<hamo> qiao: 早
<qiao> hamo: 求教bios升级~ 
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤, 帮我写个bios呗.
<hamo> qiao: 这么gaoji...问色象
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 问你个函数. 
<imadper> hamo: 有没有类似 (tooltip-show)的函数, 但是出现在固定的位置的? 
<imadper> hamo: 我查字典的函数老是出现在一个比较怪异的位置.
<hamo> imadper: 不懂啊
<qiao> imadper: hamo 让我问你~
<imadper> hamo: 你不是要变身工具党吗?
<imadper> qiao: 我要会早就告诉你了.
<imadper> qiao: 果断问 gaoji色蛤蟆
<hamo> imadper: 试了试，没那潜质
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 试试 stumpwm
<hamo> imadper: 不试，怕上瘾了换mba不适应
<imadper> hamo: stumpwm支持的超级多. 有lisp, 就行.
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo 貌似想去动物园看草尼马了...
<imadper> hamo: 必须支持你的系统.
<imadper> hamo: 我去年夏天去了. 有两只, 一只特别特别小的, 超级可爱!
<imadper> hamo: 然后还喂了那个大的. 小的不肯过来.
<hamo> imadper: 小草尼马见你害怕
<imadper> hamo: 那你看见我害怕吗?
 * hamo ...
 * hamo CCC
<imadper> hamo: 我问你呢, 害怕吗?
 * hamo 不理你了...出发！
<imadper> lol
<jusss> 有莫有人
<jusss> s
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Inode_lf> sjd_zeus1: no
<Inode_lf> roylez_: morning!
 * Mayaer 抱～
<imadper> qiao: 你没出去gaoji?
<imadper> qiao: 还用雷鸟... 你在dota?
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Inode_lf> imadper: One question,which function can reload image-file
<Inode_lf> imadper: js
<imadper> Inode_lf: 压根儿就没用过js
<imadper> Inode_lf: 别乱问呀... 
<Inode_lf> imadper: I am trying to rewrite one web-game 
<imadper> Inode_lf: 那我也不会js
<imadper> Inode_lf: 无论你想干嘛, 我都不会js....
<Inode_lf> imadper: 修改 webgame
<Inode_lf> imadper: C?
<imadper> Inode_lf: 跟c啥关系?
<qiao> imadper: 那娃还没回来~ 
<imadper> .
<imadper> qiao: https://github.com/sabetts/stumpwm/wiki/TipsAndTricks
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: TipsAndTricks · sabetts/stumpwm Wiki · GitHub
<imadper> qiao: 这帮娃玩的不错. 
<imadper> qiao: 我改了一上午了.
<Inode_lf> imadper: we can rewrite it use any langeuage
<qiao> imadper: what？
<imadper> Inode_lf: 重读图片, 如果你用c的话, 就看你用的什么库了. 
<qiao> imadper: 插件？
<imadper> qiao: 恩.
<imadper> qiao: 你丫终于看懂了...
<qiao> imadper: 好吧。。。
<Inode_lf> imadper: cao ,I can't press Chinese
<Inode_lf> imadper: fuck you
<Inode_lf> imadper: sorry
<imadper> Inode_lf: english also make sense.
<imadper> Inode_lf: what?
 * maplebeats 早上好
<Mayaer> 早上好～～
<imadper> cf
<imadper> 我擦, cfy, 你死家里了? 怎么不来irc!
<maplebeats> imadper: 你在这里说有什么用，人不在
<Inode_lf> imadper: 用js 重复加载图片
<imadper> maplebeats: 说完心理爽.
<imadper> Inode_lf: 都说了, 我不会js.
<imadper> Inode_lf: 你跟我说没用的.... 找 cherrot 或者马甲哥.
<maplebeats> imadper: js我会咦
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你帮 Inode_lf 呀.
<imadper> maplebeats: 来了也不说回答一下人家的问题, 死人一样.
<maplebeats> imadper: 我才上来，我怎么知道什么事啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, preware里面的alpha靠谱吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: alpha app
<imadper> maplebeats: 每天上来先问一句, `有人需要我回答问题吗?`  懂?
<maplebeats> imadper: ......
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: One question,which function can reload image-file? new Image()
<maplebeats> ......
<imadper> maplebeats: 你不是看到了? 看到了你都不出来? 死人一样.
 * imadper 说爽了, 吃饭.
<maplebeats> imadper: 刚刚才看到啊
<maplebeats> imadper: 死吧
<soiamso> humble bundle 在bonus 加多了5个游戏。。。。
<wen> maplebeats: 是这样的，我想修改一个网页游戏，好玩的过瘾，只是不会js
<Inode_lf> maplebeats: 想重复创造一些角色，就卡住了
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: 网页游戏呀。。。会。。。
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: 打错了。。。不会。。
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: HTML5的网页游戏么？
<Inode_lf> maplebeats: js写的啊
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: 好复杂呃。。。
<Inode_lf> maplebeats: 恩恩
<Inode_lf> maplebeats: 就是这样，打个比方，在愤怒的小鸟中，你创建完了第一个蛙，想重得做第二个时，怎么递归实现？就是这样
<Inode_lf> maplebeats: 老出错，我想有没有现成的
<maplebeats> Inode_lf: 不知道呃，实现方式千奇百怪的，没有通用办法吧
<Inode_lf> 屁话一堆
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 几个基于IceWM、Fluxbox适合老爷机的衍生版下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393371 antiX antiX是快捷、轻量级、易于安装的Linux自启动运行光盘发行，它基于Debian的Testing分支，面向x86兼容系统。antiX以一套适用于老旧计算机的环境为用户提供antiX魔力。antiX的目标是向Li …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10检查更新发生了错误，软件中心也无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393375 打开ubuntu 12.10 的时候，右上角总是提示检查更新时发生了错误，无法打开软件中心，图标亮几下就没反应了。 但是在 系统设置--详细信息里面却说系统已是最新。 这个问题困 …
<snowshine> ubuntu12.10 ATI HD5470 显卡，安装显卡驱动失败，
<snowshine> 请教如何解决？
<Inode_lf> ^T^: 这名字真怪异
<^J^> hello
<kk> ^J^, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<^J^> smile
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 昨天新配，今天拿来分享下，顺便帮我参谋参谋 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393377 昨天升级的新配置，如图QQ截图20121118124921.png cpu:i3 2120 主板：华硕p8h61-m lx3 内存;4g 硬盘：500加320 显卡：老机独显垃圾610 QQ截图20121118124947.png 目前是windows7 64店里安装的,不过马上就要 …
<Mayaer> 木有人吗！！！
<saimazoon> 我在呀
<Mayaer> 聊天。。
<saimazoon> 起什么
<jusss> 某有
<jusss> 不过淫席在
<jusss> roylez_: 周末咋还在线？莫妹子陪吧，lol
<Mayaer> roylez 主席好
<roylez_> jusss: 昨天忘了ban你
<roylez_> jusss: 真造孽
<jusss> roylez_: 好吧，我错了...
<roylez_> jusss: 我在易讯买了10付3M耳塞，易讯10元，京东卖20
<roylez_> jusss: 还差19包邮，替我想想还可以买什么
<jusss> roylez_: 润滑剂
<iyzsong> >.<
<roylez_> jusss: 想死就直说
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥买耳塞？
 * Mayaer 我们家当叔呢
<roylez_> jusss: 房东起太早，一大早的就在外面用外语聊天
<jusss> 难道隔壁声音太大了？lol
<jusss> roylez_: 你们那有老外？
<jusss> roylez_: 你和老外在一起住？
<roylez_> jusss: 魔都土著语，对我来说就是外语
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，
<jusss> roylez_: 买本漫画书算了
<roylez_> jusss: 渣
<jusss> roylez_: 或cd
<roylez_> jusss: 我不买只用一次就等着扔的东西
<jusss> roylez_: 19貌似也就能买本书，买袜子吧
<roylez_> jusss: 袜子已经多了
<jusss> roylez_: 纯棉的袜子
<roylez_> jusss: 耳塞还可以少买，不超过29就成
<jusss> 虽然我很长时间没穿过袜子
<roylez_> jusss: 基本上都是纯棉的
<roylez_> jusss: 这么穷？
<roylez_> jusss: 那你有裤子穿么
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，
<roylez_> jusss: 哦，本来想卖你两条破了的长裤的
<jusss> roylez_: 就一条裤子
<jusss> roylez_: 我180，你的裤子我能穿吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 短一点，你可以减一截当七分裤
<jusss> roylez_: 买个本和笔吧，记录用
<jusss> roylez_: 你们那发文具吗
<roylez_> jusss: 笔我有三只了，本子刚扔了3个，公司免费领
<jusss> roylez_: 本或笔上打着18摸的logo?
<roylez_> jusss: 显然没有
<jusss> roylez_: 你可以在多撸上开个帖子，看大家19买神马的最多，我估计这帮淫民一定替你选套和润滑剂
<jusss> roylez_: 没卫生纸吧
<onlylove> 浪费啊
<roylez_> jusss: 在公司撇条不需要卫生纸，还缩短了工作时间
<jusss> roylez_: 这个总会用到吧，那种随身携带的，心心
<roylez_> jusss: 随身带的那种，买一次够用一年，不怎么出远门
<jusss> roylez_: 那零食
<roylez_> jusss: 易讯没有零食
<jusss> roylez_: 手机充值卡
<jusss> roylez_: 扣币充值卡
<roylez_> jusss: 易讯没这服务
<roylez_> jusss: 抠币你妹
<jusss> roylez_: 给我买，我给游戏人物买个时装
<roylez_> jusss: ......
<jusss> roylez_: 买包烟吧，不知道易讯有没
<roylez_> jusss: 哥没有不良嗜好
<jusss> roylez_: 买包贵点的牙签
<roylez_> jusss: 有一包牙线棒
<jusss> roylez_: 修剪指甲的工具
<roylez_> jusss: 有了
<jusss> roylez_: 洗发膏还有吗？该买新的了吧
<roylez_> jusss: 没有了，已经戒掉了，以后只用香皂
<jusss> roylez_: 那果断香皂吧
<jusss> roylez_: 反正能囤积
<roylez_> jusss: 还有一块没开始用的
<roylez_> jusss: 不屯东西，否则以后逛商城都没理由了
<jusss> roylez_: 买玩具
<roylez_> jusss: 不买
<jusss> roylez_: 神马迪加奥特曼
<jusss> roylez_: 储钱罐
<roylez_> jusss: 我硬币每天吃馒头用掉了
<jusss> roylez_: 饭盆
<roylez_> jusss: 不做饭，不需要
<jusss> roylez_: 筷子
<roylez_> jusss: 不做饭，不需要
<jusss> roylez_: 吃饭不用筷子吗
<roylez_> jusss: 在外面吃，不需要家里备筷子
<jusss> roylez_: 脱毛膏
<roylez_> jusss: 没这嗜好
<jusss> roylez_: 还是套套吧
<roylez_> jusss: 没这需求
<jusss> roylez_: 钱包
<roylez_> jusss: 已经破了，但是我等着以后买 fossil 2 in 1的那种，不想买其他了
<jusss> roylez_: 康泰克
<roylez_> jusss: 有感冒药，速效感冒胶囊，2块钱一版的
<jusss> roylez_: 电子表
<roylez_> jusss: Tissot电子表一只在手上
<jusss> roylez_: 手机电池
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 除了Unity 之外，有什么可以快速定位文件的工具么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393385 就像 Unity 那样，在搜索框里键入文件名，可以快速定位到文件的工具，系统级的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocd — 2012-11-18 14:15 
<roylez_> jusss: 没这需求
<roylez_> jusss: 一天一冲够了
<jusss> roylez_: bra
<roylez_> jusss: 主要是易讯没有零食卖，否则买点啤酒就解决问题了
<jusss> roylez_: 蜡烛，小皮鞭
<roylez_> jusss: 无货
<jusss> roylez_: 打火机 火柴
<roylez_> jusss: 不抽烟，不纵火
<jusss> roylez_: 墨镜
<roylez_> jusss: 不装B，不偷窥
<jusss> roylez_: 小镜子
<roylez_> jusss: 房东家里有不要钱的镜子
<jusss> roylez_: 手链
<roylez_> jusss: 没这嗜好
<onlylove> 你俩在做啥
<jusss> roylez_: 卫生巾
<roylez_> jusss: 不买那种送给你用的
<jusss> onlylove: 淫席有19块钱不知道买啥
<jusss> roylez_: 那果断润肤霜吧
<roylez_> jusss: 好几十年没用过
<jusss> roylez_: 美瞳
<roylez_> jusss: 别净推荐你自己想买的
<jusss> roylez_: tcpl那本书
<onlylove> 我想确定下jusss的性别先……
<roylez_> jusss: 我现在只买电子书
<jusss> roylez_: 婴儿用的奶嘴和奶瓶，晚上睡觉时你可以叼着奶嘴睡，多幸福
<roylez_> jusss: 果然不ban你是个错误
<jusss> roylez_: 既然买了耳塞，干脆再买个眼罩好了，配套
<roylez_> jusss: 没这需求
<jusss> roylez_: 小木梳
<roylez_> jusss: 不梳头
<jusss> roylez_: 纯棉小帽子
<roylez_> jusss: 可以考虑给你买个绿的
<jusss> roylez_: 口罩
<roylez_> jusss: 没必要
<jusss> roylez_: ck的内裤
<roylez_> jusss: 够用，没必要买新的...
<jusss> roylez_: 灯泡
<roylez_> jusss: 貌似5年之内不需要换灯泡
<jusss> roylez_: 三角锥 十字锥
<roylez_> jusss: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 奖状
<roylez_> jusss: 我还是等着来个带帽子的，把你ban了好了
<jusss> roylez_: 锁
 * ^J^ try to ban roylez
<jusss> roylez_: 我待会搞个timeout，就不能ban我了吧
<roylez_> jusss: http://item.51buy.com/item-301795.html?YTAG=2.17020380&ls=tuan
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Fellowes 范罗士 80299 人体工学椅背靠垫[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<roylez_> jusss: 这个稍微靠谱点，但是考虑到我明年可能就换工作
<jusss> roylez_: 不在18摸了？
<jusss> roylez_: 还是换部门了
<^J^> jusss: 主席在哪18摸？
<roylez_> ^J^: 魔都
<roylez_> jusss: 或许不在18摸玩了
<onlylove> 上海好地方啊
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，有猎头找你了？
<roylez_> jusss: 跟猎头无关，就是该换了
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，
<roylez_> jusss: 造孽，我上次在易讯买，还是16.5的单子，现在就要29才包送货
<jusss> roylez_: 京东貌似是39还是49，忘了
<jusss> roylez_:http://www.769car.com/thread-927821-1-1.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 美女艺术??难受的塞口球-车迷网-车.生活 - Powered by Discuz!
<jusss> roylez_:www.360buy.com/product/1011455822.html
<roylez_> jusss: 不ban了你，对不住我的身份了
<jusss> roylez_: 我timeout了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome少数网页全黑显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393388 chrome下有个别网页，打开之后先闪一下网页内容，然后就全部黑了 FF下没有这个问题 网上搜了一下，说是跟显卡有关系，找到唯一的一个解决办法是ati卡的 我是n卡的，装的是官方的驱动，不是受限驱 …
 * cherrot 擦 LAG
<roylez_> cherrot: 擦你的人品
<onlylove> 当当的书到了，去提书去
<cherrot> roylez_, 猪洗澡啊
<cherrot> roylez_, ... 主席早啊……
<roylez_> cherrot: 你也该死啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 貌似昨天8点前亚马逊满200折扣100的……没敢上
<cherrot> roylez_, ... sunpinyin的错。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 放屁怪裤子
<cherrot> roylez_, ...
<roylez_> cherrot: 易讯为什么不卖啤酒，太坑爹了
<kevinyings> on
<Freebuilder> 哈哈哈
<Freebuilder> 哈哈黑黑猫警长
<^J^> Freebuilder: 我听到了魔鬼的欢笑
<Freebuilder> 安卓 IRC
<^J^> Freebuilder: 然而我并不悲伤
<Freebuilder> 快播真是个好东西，弄得经常死机。
<Freebuilder> 求推荐替代品。
<ningyu1> 安装了sopcast之后为什么刷新不到频道啊
<ningyu1> 有人在ubuntu下用sopcast吗
<^J^> ningyu1: 没有
<^J^> ^o^
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 12.10音乐播放器内存泄漏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393394 一开始我用amarok就发现播放音乐，内存占用会不断增加，后来换了其他的播放器，包括audacious等，均发现内存会有泄漏的情况出现，一开始50M的样子，后来听歌久了就去到200M的了！ 不知道这问题有没人 …
<ningyu1> :^J^那好吧
<ningyu1> ^J^: 那你用什么看比赛呢
<^J^> ningyu1: 你用sopcas做什么？
<ningyu1> ^J^:偶尔看比赛
<^J^> ningyu1: 我从不开比赛，就算看视频，也都是上优酷
<^o^> kk: 你好
<kk> ^o^, 您好！  ㍨ 
<Freebuilder> 有没有不会泄露内存的环境？
 * cherrot 果然还是在LAG
<gcell> 大家用什么看微博？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] emacs
<gcell> emacs还有这插件？
 * cherrot_ google earth终于不乱码了啊
<Freebuilder> cherrot 怎么老掉线
<Freebuilder> 肏！这软键盘没 tab 键，几乎没法聊 irc。
<roylez_> adam8157: 啖蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 易讯开始收运费了，买了5付耳塞，1块钱一副，运费5元！
<adam8157> roylez_: 3m?
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣东 2 块一副，10副起售
<Freebuilder> 本地一元一副，单卖。
<adam8157> roylez_: 买那个干啥
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] emacs必须有啊……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 自己google
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] emacs微博
<Freebuilder> 来回车费两元
<ggenio> 大家好～
<kk> ggenio, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<Freebuilder> 大家好才是真的好
<ggenio> UbuntuTalk: 呵呵～
<ggenio> 找不到好的中文zsh手册
<Freebuilder> bash 够我用了
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥要买那个
<roylez_> adam8157: 早上房东在外面大声聊天
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 今天跑了一趟家乐福没买到的，车费2元，空手从家乐福回来的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=clo_dotd_70wool_m?rh=i%3Aapparel%2Cn%3A1036592%2Cn%3A!2334084011%2Cn%3A!2334146011%2Cn%3A6053123011%2Cn%3A1040658%2Cn%3A1045830%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&bbn=6053123011&rw_html_to_wsrp=1&pf_rd_p=1420481362&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=6053123011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=F96FDE695726471EBC12
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Outerwear & Coats - Men: Clothing & Accessories
<adam8157> roylez_: 适合你这种型男
<roylez_> adam8157: 我已经有一件大衣了
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome下emacs和urxvt不能铺満整个屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393399 我的屏幕是1366x768的分辨率 emacs 的下边缘 和 右边缘不能贴満屏幕 有没有办法解决啊 开urxvt多个窗口也是一样有问题 不能贴到一起 总有空隙 统计信息: 发表于 由 fnhwsk — 2012-11-18 16:48 
<freeflying> roylez_: adam8157 都玩海淘啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 不是玩，是必须用，这边买点像样的东西太难太贵了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我就给自己买过一kindle touch, 给 pityonline 买过一kindle paperwhite
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
 * adam8157 发家致富之后买nexus 4
<roylez_> adam8157: 挤占2楼成功
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋买啊 roylez_ 
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<freeflying> roylez_: 我也准备买套衣服和鞋子呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 下单到转运公司, 然后转运回来
<roylez_> adam8157: ... 这个被你抢了
<adam8157> =,=
<freeflying> adam8157: 要被睡不
<adam8157> freeflying: 一般不会, 有的转运公司还包税(例如百通包400以内)
<freeflying> adam8157: 有啥推荐的不
<adam8157> freeflying: 手机笔记本之类100%被睡
<roylez_> adam8157: 百通一件垮了吧
<roylez_> freeflying: qq转运
<adam8157> roylez_: 慢死了, 不想用了
<roylez_> adam8157: 百通已经垮了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 风雷速递
<roylez_> freeflying: 风雷，同舟
<freeflying> roylez_: 你买过衣服搞回来不
<roylez_> freeflying: 买过，3次左右吧...
<adam8157> roylez_: freeflying 你们这些高帅富
<adam8157> roylez_: 用的啥快递
<adam8157> roylez_: 主要
<roylez_> adam8157: 我只用过百通
<adam8157> roylez_: 略烂
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 只在迪卡侬买衣服的路过
<roylez_> adam8157: 去米国培训回来后需要买的东西少了很多
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
 * adam8157 求出国购物
<^o^> Freebuilder                      
<^o^> adam8157: ...............
<adam8157> ^o^: ?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于ubuntu10.04下显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393401 我这几天一直试图在ubuntu10.04下安装nvidia驱动，可是参考了网上的很多版本都没成功，我看到一个帖子，说最好使用系统自带的驱动，可是我按照帖子上的说法，点击系统－－>系统管理－－>  …
<pityonline> freeflying: 侯总老出国，买东西比我们方便啊
<^o^> pityonline: freeflying姓侯？？？
<^o^> jusss: welcome back
<jusss> ^o^: hi
<^o^> jusss: 这样的库真难懂啊
<^o^> rvalidchars = /^[\],:{}\s]*$/, rvalidescape = /\\(?:["\\\/bfnrt]|u[0-9a-fA-F]{4})/g, rvalidtokens = /"[^"\\\n\r]*"|true|false|null|-?\d+(?:\.\d*)?(?:[eE][+\-]?\d+)?/g
<pityonline> ^o^: 你不知道……
<^o^> pityonline:  他全名呢？
<pityonline> ^o^: 你自己问他不好吗？
<^o^> pityonline: 以后骂人也有所指了
<pityonline> ^o^: ……
<^o^> pityonline: 我跟他交情不深
<pityonline> ^o^: 你是谁？
<^o^> freeflying: 请教侯总大名？？
<jusss> ^o^: 我是小白，
<jusss> ^o^: 那个是什么库？
<^o^> jusss: 不晓得神马库
<jusss> Freebuilder: long time nosee
<jusss> ^o^: 那你从那搞那样个东东出来的
<jusss> pityonline: 在mac上看电影和在pc上看感觉一样不
<pityonline> jusss: 一样，不过 mac 上不卡
<jusss> pityonline: 色彩方面呢？
<imadper> pityonline: pc上面为啥会卡... mac的硬解做得好?
<nopcall> 为什么emacs在字符终端下不能用C-A C-F 来选择 不能用C-/来undo呢？？
<imadper> nopcall: C-A是什麽功能? 你看看你的C-h k裏面的介紹.
<roylez_> pityonline: 又一个爱慕侯总的
<roylez_> adam8157: 啖蛋，给帽子，我要ban了 jusss 
<adam8157> roylez_: 何必呢
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥
<imadper> nopcall: 我擦, 被erc給改了...
<roylez_> jusss: 混江湖最重要的是信誉，说了杀你全家就杀你全家...
<iyzsong> -.-
<imadper> roy
<roylez_> 啥？
<imadper> roylez_: 咋了壞席? 沒看見他撩拨你呀....
<roylez_> imadper: 下午的...
<imadper> roylez_: 哦. 恩, 说了要杀, 那确实要杀. 
<roylez_> jusss: 喏，民心所向啊
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔 
<adam8157> Mayaer: 诶~
<roylez_> jusss: 三国杀去了
<roylez_> Mayaer: 他是啖蛋哥
<pityonline> jusss_: 色彩没注意
<pityonline> imadper: 可能跟显卡有关吧
<pityonline> roylez_: lol
<pityonline> roylez_: 我还爱慕主席呢……
<imadper> pityonline: 哦. 不过现在的显卡, 随便就能播放了吧...
<imadper> roylez_: 爱慕坏席+1
 * adam8157 目击
<roylez_> 影响我三国杀
<imadper> pityonline: ....
<jusss_> 注意节操!
<imadper> adam8157: .
<adam8157> =,=
 * imadper 吃饭, 老妈包的包子!
 * pityonline 饿得我打哆嗦了……
<jusss_> 看来还是我比较有节操
 * jusss_ 不能吃第一次煮的饺子，so晚饭只能是方便面了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 为啥不能吃第一次煮的饺子呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 煮得不好嘛？
<jusss_> 是胃消化不好
<jusss_> 从小开始一吃第一次煮的饺子都会呕吐出来
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 呃。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好神奇
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Moc怎样调节音量？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393406 终于为老机找到归宿了 有两个问题：1 音量咋调节？ 2 歌词咋下载？ 0.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-11-18 18:13 
<hv54> 娃哈哈，进来了
<maplebeats1> test
<kk> maplebeats1, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<h8b2i9g7> 有人聊天吗？
<hv54> 有
<iyzsong> imagebin用什么客户端?
<h8b2i9g7> 一般情况下大家都聊什么啊？在这个频道，我刚来的。
<hv54> iyzsong: 我也刚来
<iyzsong> hv54: =.=
<h8b2i9g7> 大家都在ubuntu下？
<hv54> h8b2i9g7: win下putty滴
<h8b2i9g7> 我看网上说IRC是黑客世界的交流工具，是这样吗？
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: 你眼花了
<hv54> h8b2i9g7: 错觉
<h8b2i9g7> 哦。
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: irc是搞基神器
<h8b2i9g7> 顶着这种错觉，我一进来就感觉大家都是高手。
<h8b2i9g7> 。。。。。没有妹子吗？
<hv54> h8b2i9g7: 只有基友
<h8b2i9g7> 不会吧
<hv54> 妥妥的
<maplebeats> adam8157:快出来现身说法
<maplebeats> 我就知道...
<h8b2i9g7> 这哥也没说什么啊，怎么就被踢了？
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: 蛋定
<h8b2i9g7> 执法这么严格。
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: 是我自己跑慢了。。。
<h8b2i9g7> 唉，看来还真是。
<pocoyo> 基友一般不让别人说是基友
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: 多来这里，就懂了
<h8b2i9g7> 自从学了理工科，走那都是基友的天下，真无奈啊真无奈
<hv54> 纯绿色，无污染，值得提倡的
<h8b2i9g7> 。。
<h8b2i9g7> 这个没有绿色吧
<maplebeats> h8b2i9g7: 绿色呀
<h8b2i9g7> 求解释
<hv54> 看来你没有搞基的潜质了，可惜！！
<h8b2i9g7> 我是比较喜欢妹子的，不可惜。
<abine1> 拿个苹果手机回来不会用
<abine1> 浪费
<maplebeats> abine1: 我们换嘛
<abine1> 歌曲是不能直接拖进去的
<abine1> 神马都要同步进去
<abine1> 木有苹果的ID
<abine1> 直接拖进去，是无法识别的
<abine1> 我在上面弄了个Openssh
<hv54> 肾机
<abine1> 然后把里面自带的垃圾应用删了
<abine1> 没有网络，用那个苹果就是个废物
<abine1> 不过，那个摄像头很好
<abine1> 屏幕响应很快
<hv54> 冷场了，表示屌丝没碰过肾机
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 人家买的
<abine1> 不会用
<abine1> 叫我帮忙下载歌曲
<abine1> 蛋疼的要死
<hv54> abine1: 是妹纸？
<abine1> 是晒过
<abine1> 是帅锅
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • [求助]关于mysql的启动与配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393411 系统：ubuntu 12.04 mysql版本：mysql-5.5.28-debian6.0-i686.deb 双击后，软件中心后自动安装，但是不知道怎么启动mysql，试了网上的好多办法都不管用。。。 哪位大大说说安装完后该如何配置啊 统计信息:  …
<hv54> 蛋疼的月经流了一地
<abine1> 不会用的人就悲剧了
<abine1> 天价流量费
<abine1> 一大堆在后台不停更新的应用
<abine1> 有无线路由器网络连接就还好了
<abine1> 光是用3G流量就坑爹了
<abine1> 那网速是洗刷刷的快
<abine1> 500MB根本就不够用
<abine1> 500MB开几个在线视频就没了
<hv54> 听起来很有趣的样子
<abine1> houge: 侯哥
<houge> abine1: - -|
<hv54> houge: 猴哥
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我刚才也是想叫猴哥
<houge> 呃，请教大家，如果KDE里面KCM里面关于设置touchpad，点击后就崩溃了，有没有别的方法设置？
<abine1> 搜吧
<abine1> 搜索
<houge> 找过，无果，所以来这里了。
<abine1> 惠普的？
<abine1> 是吧？
<houge> 不是，是宏基
<abine1> 是惠普的平板？
<houge> 呃？
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 惠普的那个叫神马？
<abine1> WEBOS
<abine1> 买的刀卡已经到了
<abine1> 等下回去测试能不能玩游戏
<abine1> 一个刀卡两硬盘
<abine1> 6根线
<abine1> 一条内存
<abine1> 现在买DDR2亏死了
<abine1> 2手的翻新还要100多
<cleamoon> firefox怎么下载chrome插件，好回来研究代码？
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 你试试看
<abine1> 能不能另存为
<onlylove> 去插件网站下
<abine1> onlylove: 你以前挖过比特矿？
<onlylove> abine1: 比特矿是什么
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 那是另外一个人了
<abine1> 比特矿是一种虚拟货币
<cleamoon> onlylove, 插件网站没提供下载，只有链接
<onlylove> cleamoon: 我不知道chrome插件怎么弄，不过链接总该有协议吧？如果是http协议，应该可以下载吧
<cleamoon> onlylove, 不是，是链接到chrome的app store里
<onlylove> cleamoon: 那没办法了，看看有没有开源的插件可以看代码的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 在讨论这个？ $HOME/.config/google-chrome/Default/Extensions
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我用的firefox...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: $HOME.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/extensions
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 凸(ö_Ö)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...firefox怎么下在chrome的插件我都不知道耶...
<alvin_rxg> 那你装 chrome 下呗
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 找到方法了...好神奇...
<cleamoon> 话说fcitx真心好用呀...我以前为什么要用ibis/
<cleamoon> ibus...
<onlylove> 因为ibus反应慢
<onlylove> 慢到你以为在一条巨慢的网络上远程操作服务器
<maplebeats1> ibus主要是太丑了
<onlylove> 丑什么的还是次要的
<onlylove> 就是太慢
<sjd_zeus> 不是吧，我用着ibus感觉挺好的亚
<sjd_zeus> fcitx确实不错
<onlylove> 证明你打字速度不够快
<sjd_zeus> 习惯了就好
<abine1> 走了
<abine1> 下班
<onlylove> 你打字速度一旦够快，你会发现ibus跟不上
<cleamoon> onlylove, +1
<sjd_zeus> 晕，有不是打字员，要那么快干嘛呀
<onlylove> 你一分钟20应该没问题吧
<mao> 有没有人买了kindle paperwhite
<cleamoon> i5的机器还让我等选字条，那我实在受不了
<sjd_zeus> 我晕，ibus一分钟20个字会反应慢？
<mao> 谁可以推荐个卖kindle paperwhtie 的店
<sjd_zeus> mao 去中关村淘换去
<onlylove> 亚马逊或者天猫什么的不能买么
<cleamoon> sjd_zeus, 一分钟70个会，尤其是高负载下
<hv54> 看起来很热闹的样子
<sjd_zeus> 天猫太坑爹了
<onlylove> 天猫很贵么，没买过，最近看好铁三角一个耳机，打算买
<sjd_zeus> 不光是钱的问题，天猫的信誉有问题
<mao> sjd_zeus: 我不在北京唉，有没有靠谱的淘宝店
<onlylove> 天猫的信誉还有问题，那淘宝就没法过了
<cleamoon> onlylove, 你在国内吧？，你上pithub上blog快吗？
<onlylove> cleamoon: 那个是什么？
<houge> 请教synaptiks中的f2_tap_action是什么意思？
<sjd_zeus> 我基本上京东上能买的东西就在京东买了
<sjd_zeus> 很久没上淘宝了
<cleamoon> onlylove, 就是搭建在github上的博客，我想知道国内上github速度怎么样
<sjd_zeus> 我现在打字一分钟50个左右吧，没感觉ibus有啥不好的
<mao> 不过这东西只能在淘宝买了
<onlylove> cleamoon: 看脸
<onlylove> cleamoon: 我去论坛找个看看
<sjd_zeus> 国内的访问github翻墙会快点吧
<alvin_rxg> @邓科_无眠之王：陈丹青给崔健颁奖说：＜一无所有＞是为80年代所有苦逼和屌丝呐喊，但今天的苦逼和屌丝，没有人为他们呐喊了
<onlylove> 倒不是翻墙的问题，主要是联通的3G比较坑
<sjd_zeus> 唉，3G用用手机还可以，正儿八经上网还是不给力
<cleamoon> onlylove, 这个是别人的blog，看看： http://beiyuu.com/github-pages/
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: 使用Github Pages建独立博客 | BeiYuu.com
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10系统下使用什么bt客户端快啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393420 不久前升级到12.10,请问下大大们使用哪款速度快稳定啊？ 另外求deb包！ 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahyanglf — 2012-11-18 19:54 
<onlylove> cleamoon: 这个是在git上的么？
<cleamoon> onlylove, 是
<onlylove> cleamoon: 在我这访问速度正常，和国内的差不太多
<onlylove> cleamoon: 和国内其他网站
<cleamoon> on
<onlylove> cleamoon: 但是我用3G连的，不是很快，没法用宽带给你试了
<cleamoon> onlylove, 哦，那不错呀
<cleamoon> onlylove, 能2s之内进吗？
<onlylove> cleamoon: 问题是我访问所有网站都不快……
<onlylove> cleamoon: 2s你别想了
<cleamoon> onlylove, ...
<onlylove> cleamoon: 我开空白的百度大概在2s
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 崔健 - 一无所有
<good-idea> hi, 你们谁在linux下搭建过无线AP, 供手机或其他设备上网.
<onlylove> cleamoon: 这个网站有内容，不过刷新一次也挺快的，比访问.org的论坛快
<alvin_rxg> 我没有
<sjd_zeus> good-idea: 共享有线网卡就可以呀
<sjd_zeus> good-idea: 我经常这么干，出差的时候双人标间就一根网线
<onlylove> ad-hoc还是ap？看看主席在好像
<cleamoon> onlylove, 哦，肯定没有baidu快吧
<onlylove> cleamoon: 肯定啊，你想和百度比速度？
<good-idea> AP
<onlylove> cleamoon: 百度的页面里面才多点东西
<cleamoon> onlylove, onlylove 在国外baidu慢的和屎一样
<good-idea> 关键我搭建好了之后, 有个问题就是 她不断的链接断开, 链接断开
<good-idea> 链接不到10秒就断了, 再连接
<good-idea> 我郁闷的要死
<onlylove> cleamoon: 我现在感觉那个页面和微软的bing加载差不多
<cleamoon> onlylove, bing上面东西极多呀...
<good-idea> 这是什么原因
<onlylove> cleamoon: 其实不多，主要是后面那张图
<cleamoon> onlylove, 能和bing差不多，那速度不错了
<onlylove> cleamoon: 其实这个真的我觉得看脸，如果gfw哪天抽风就不知道了
<cleamoon> onlylove, gfw抽风是它自己的事，我管不了，哪天他抽风弄个局域网我还不活了？
<good-idea> 对了, 这是我的参考文章 http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<kk> good-idea,啥网址y 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<roylez_> good-idea: o...就你最近加的评论啊
<good-idea> 恩, 对了, 最后那个评论我加的
<roylez_> good-idea: 不知道，呵呵
<roylez_> good-idea: 你看看log吧...
<good-idea> 哦, 原来高手就在我身边啊, 哈哈哈
<roylez_> good-idea: 比如hostapd的log
<good-idea> wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 RADIUS: starting accounting session 50A8CD3B-00000000 每次重连都出现这个
<ircvim> 没有人？
<good-idea> 基本是2到3秒钟就出现重连, 这跟我用 PPP 联网有没有关系.
<alvin_rxg> grep hostap /var/log/syslog | tail -n 30
<good-idea> wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 RADIUS: starting accounting session 50A8CD3B-0000000(0---增加)
<good-idea> 没有syslog这个文件. 我用的是fedora
<alvin_rxg> grep hostap /var/log/* | tail -n 30000
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • debian6打了LCD补丁的libcairo包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393423 debian6 stable的cairo没有打LCD补丁(testing和sid无此问题)，字体渲染不如ubuntu给力。我参照这个帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=301891 制作了 libcairo的deb包，有需要的自取(适用于debian 6 stable) http …
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 IEEE 802.11: authenticated
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 IEEE 802.11: associated (aid 1)
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 RADIUS: starting accounting session 50A761A8-00000002
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)
<good-idea> 重复出现这4行, 是什么意思.
<good-idea> 其中 .....accounting session 50A761A8-00000002 后面的数字递增.
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 RADIUS: starting accounting session 50A761A8-00000002
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 IEEE 802.11: authenticated
<good-idea> Nov 17 18:07:24 zeng-fedora hostapd: wlan0: STA c4:6a:b7:54:f2:b1 IEEE 802.11: associated (aid 1)
<hv54> 靠，我以为我掉线重连了
<good-idea> 应该是这个顺序, :-), 循环就是不知道谁应该是开头.
<jusss> roylez_: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1993179172
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 梦中情人和别人结婚了 于是我。_dnf元素吧_百度贴吧
<hv54> 节操掉了一地
<onlylove> jusss: 那是你么
<jusss> onlylove: 不是....
<^o^> good-idea: 买个蓝牙，无线路由，任何一个，花费不多，经济实用
<^o^> good-idea: 又不用穷折腾
<freeflying> pityonline: 现在很少出差了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 禁用系统下所有用户 U盘识别和自动挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393426 各们大哥： 小弟是刚使用ubuntu，因工作需要想了解下如何 禁用系统下所有用户的U盘识别和自动挂载。。。 谢谢!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hese000 — 2012-11-18 20:37 
<pityonline> freeflying: 哦，冬天该猫冬啦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 猫冬赛高！
<roylez_> good-idea: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/hostapd-access-point-is-unable-to-complete-the-connection-931395/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: hostapd access point is unable to complete the connection
<roylez_> good-idea: 稍稍google一下嘛
<roylez_> good-idea: 我继续三国杀去鸟
<hv54> 、exit
<freeflying> pityonline: 转岗了，做回苦逼码农了
<roylez_> good-idea: 你是不是有桥接？
<roylez_> good-idea: 桥接的话source网卡应该是你的 br0
<pityonline> freeflying: 晕，冬天合适在家呆着，我都不打算找工作了，在家宅着
<roylez_> pityonline: pp没活干呢？
<pityonline> roylez_: 没活儿干，有活儿也干不了，正在干你的 .zshrc
<roylez_> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> roylez_: alias 里好多命令的参数和 bsd 里不一样，好多要改的
<roylez_> pityonline: lol
 * jusss <pityonline> roylez_: 没活儿干，有活儿也干不了，正在干你的 .zshrc
 * jusss mark
<pityonline> roylez_: zsh 还能是彩色的，蛮有意思
<pocoyo>  pityonline: 那又能怎么样呢
<pityonline> pocoyo: 好看唄
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁～
<roylez_> jusss: 你这渣，就没几句好的
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我要吃牛肉干
<pocoyo> roylez_: 有牛肉汤 羊肉汤
<pityonline> roylez_: git 那段有啥特别的效果？除了进入一个 repo 后会显示当前分支外
<roylez_> pityonline: 有没有commit有状态显示
<gcell> 刚换了个无限键盘，还以为是我的键盘反应慢，原来是ibus反应慢
<good-idea> 谢谢 roylez_ , 我洋文不太好, 不过我已经查找很久了.
<pityonline> roylez_: 没显示呢？我还是要用 git status 来看
<pityonline> roylez_: 给截个效果图看看呗
<roylez_> pityonline: 等我这把打完...
<pityonline> roylez_: 啥游戏这么专注？
<roylez_> pityonline: 三国渣
<pityonline> roylez_: 无爱
<pityonline> 吸会儿毒去先……
<^o^> pityonline: 呆会就有人去你家抓吸毒，
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 重启，鼠标，不动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393430 我的是USB无线鼠标 经常重启后，鼠标不会动 要拔掉USB再插上才能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-11-18 21:12 
<^o^> pityonline: 中国的互联网，你还不小心点
<Mayaer> pityonline: 求货
<Mayaer> 卖了去买四儿子
<Mayaer> XD
<pityonline> Mayaer: 吸毒 = 抽烟
<Mayaer> 擦。。。
<roylez_> pityonline: roylez@bender  master* > git s
<roylez_> pityonline: 这是有没有commit的变更的样子
<roylez_> pityonline: 干净的时候没有*
<pityonline> roylez_: 有啊，可是，它本来就有啊
<roylez_> pityonline: commit了之后，如果比remote要新，会是+
<pityonline> roylez_: 哦，明白啦
<pityonline> roylez_: 原来如此啊，主席万岁！
<roylez_> pityonline: 擦，又玩了4个小时了
<roylez_> pityonline: 今天还没锻炼呢
<pityonline> roylez_: 你也锻炼？
<roylez_> pityonline: 恩，为了拥有比利一般的腹肌
<hamo> ...
<pityonline> roylez_: 今天下午我刚跑了 4km，没想到刮大风
<hamo> 啧啧
<pityonline> roylez_: 上张腹肌效果照让大家观摩一下
<hamo> > "啧啧" * 1024
<roylez_> hamo: 死黑毛
<kk> hamo, 啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧
<pocoyo> "test" * 1
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> hamo: 丫的干活啊
<hamo> roylez_ 明天啊...今天去动物园看草泥马了
<roylez_> hamo: .... 跟基蛙一道么
<pityonline> hamo: 北京动物园有那玩意儿吗？
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，好几天没见你了
<hamo> pityonline 有啊，不少呢
<jusss> hamo: 还在度娘那吗？
<hamo> jusss 勇士忙着看草泥马去了
<pityonline> hamo: 长见识啊
<hamo> jusss 在啊
<jusss> hamo: 度娘的贴吧地址为啥是全是数字？
<jusss> hamo: 不怕蹦了吗
 * hamo 手机打字太慢了..
<jusss> hamo: 我也是手机
<hamo> jusss 蹦？
<jusss> hamo: 崩溃，全是数字，
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/11/18/miss-america.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 害怕患有乳腺癌，美国州小姐获得者决定切除双峰
<hamo> jusss 怕啥，数字可以存很大的
<jusss> hamo: 比如这个地址http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1993179172，p后全是数字
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 梦中情人和别人结婚了 于是我。_dnf元素吧_百度贴吧
<roylez_> hamo: 学术论文凑字数太容易了http://jandan.net/2012/11/18/longest-word.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 世界上最长的单词共189819个字母，读完需三个多小时
<jusss> hamo: 度娘的所有帖子加起来也是天文数字吧
<hamo> jusss 数据库存数字可以非常大的
<jusss> hamo: 度娘为啥不提供以前版本的输入法，我想下个2.0版的官网上莫有，最后还是从天空下的
<hamo> jusss 电脑输入法？
<jusss> hamo: 官网只给最新版，这不科学呀，手机百度输入法
<hamo> jusss 你装了旧的也会给你升上去的
<jusss> hamo: 百度出linux输入法了？
<hamo> ...
<hamo> jusss 你觉得可能？
<jusss> hamo: 但是可以不升级呀
<pityonline> roylez_: 那个最长的单词读起来像念经啊
<jusss> hamo: 我装了个2.0它提示我升级，但是我没升级
<hamo> jusss 为啥要旧版本？
 * hamo GRE就是被这些破单词弄死的...
<jusss> hamo: 因为某个皮肤是2.0的，所以
<roylez_> hamo: 我的词汇量最近又缓慢开始以一天10个的速度增长了
<hamo> roylez_ how to 搞？
<jusss> roylez_: 同问？
<hamo> roylez_ 你真能记住那些平时用也用不到的单词？
<jusss> 我的词汇量都减到100了估计
 * hamo 只记得住常用50的撸过
<roylez_> jusss jusss 我现在上班的路上用kindle看书，遇到不认得的，小本记下来，到了公司导入到 anki ，下班的时候在车上记...
<jusss> roylez_: agnosticism是啥
<hamo> > "啧啧" * 1024
<roylez_> jusss: 不是太清除，好像是 普适的 
<kk> hamo, 啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧啧
<afva> a 
<afva> 新手
<ggenio> 有用USB3.0（PCI-E）插USB3.0U盘使用的吗？
<jusss> roylez_:  http://dict.cn/agnosticism
<kk> jusss,啥网址y agnosticism是什么意思_agnosticism在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<hamo> jusss 主席说得对不？
<roylez_> hamo: 不对，lol
<afva> 我是新手 能看见我说话么
<hamo> roylez_ 小k这么可爱你都踢
<jusss> hamo: 不对
<roylez_> jusss: easel
 * hamo 好嘛，又开始比单词了...话题太gaoji了
<roylez_> hamo: 擦，10点了
<roylez_> hamo: 跟你们这群基佬又聊了半天
<hamo> roylez_ 你不是没表了嘛
<roylez_> hamo: date命令你不会么？
<jusss> roylez_: 翻译是画架
<jusss> roylez_: 不懂了....
<jusss> easel
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> jusss: 没啥，我就记这种级别和难度的
<roylez_> jusss: exacerbate 
 * hamo 节操...
<hamo> holiday fucking
<jusss> roylez_: 应该记 亚麻得，思密达
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似啖蛋要买4儿子，还有俩月就世界末日了啊 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/68621a61jw1dyzisfxvqyj.jpg
<hamo> roylez_ 槽点何处？不懂啊
<roylez_> hamo: 4.2没有12年12月了
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥他不要水果机呢
<roylez_> jusss: 不愿跟暴发户一样
<hamo> jusss 蛋蛋是壕，要与众不同的
<roylez_> jusss: 壕得要低调
<jusss> roylez_: 都这个了还低调....
<hamo> jusss 蛋蛋的1120是顶级定制版你不知道吧
<jusss> roylez_: 你应该推荐他vertu吗，这个一定低调，跟它的诺基亚s30一样，不用换系统
<hamo> jusss 前面的手电筒可以直接给奥黑发信
<jusss> hamo: 那好高级
<jusss> hamo: 用前面那个手电筒能变奥特曼吗？
<hamo> jusss 外壳采用了装甲工艺，可以抵御核武器攻击
<jusss> hamo: 那振动一定是防水的吧
<jusss> hamo: 是卫星电话吧
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7a23367fjw1dyz9k4zii5j.jpg
<hamo> jusss 另配一个转换器，加了转换器的光照射以后可以随意变身
<ofan> 好2
<hamo> roylez_ 鄙视电信，抄淘宝店
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6912da65jw1dyz2l2wfrbj.jpg
<ofan> 色大象挂了？
<hamo> ...
 * roylez_ 锻炼去鸟
<hamo> ofan 色象回动物园了...
<jusss> js.189.cn js==奸商？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网上营业厅-江苏电信-中国电信江苏网上营业厅 (@ 189.cn)
<imadper> jusss: 你不是被坏席杀全家了? 怎么又回来了? 现身给坏席了?
<hamo> ...
<h8b2i9g7> 原来大家都认识啊。
 * hamo 貌似错过了一段故事哟
<imadper> hamo: 恩.
<jusss> imadper: 莫有呀，是你吧
<imadper> hamo: 你会lisp不?
<hamo> imadper scheme算不？
<imadper> jusss: 啊? 现身给我了? 我怎么不知道
<imadper> hamo: .
<imadper> hamo: gaoji.
<imadper> hamo: 问你点儿东西?
<hamo> imadper 过于gaoji的我可不会
<jusss> imadper: ...放心吧，我不会和你抢淫席滴，也不会和你抢那只小企鹅滴
<imadper> hamo: ... 你只会gaoji吧....
<imadper> 那只小企鹅?
<imadper> hamo: https://github.com/sabetts/stumpwm/wiki/TipsAndTricks
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* TipsAndTricks · sabetts/stumpwm Wiki · GitHub (@ github.com)
<hamo> cherrot...小企鹅，叫的真亲昵
<hamo> imadper 手机党，无法gaoji...
<imadper> hamo: 你看第一个tip, 写的有问题,帮我修正.
<imadper> hamo: .......................
<imadper> hamo: gaoji
 * imadper 周末陪妹子去低端招聘会.
 * imadper 哦, 错了, 是周五.
<hamo> imadper 动物园有一堆草泥马，哪是两个
 * alvin_rxg 机器人呢？！
<imadper> hamo: 我去的那年是两个.
<imadper> hamo: 我还有照片呢~
<imadper> alvin_rxg: kk累了.
<hamo> alvin_rxg 让基席爆了
<imadper> roylez_: ^^
<jusss> alvin_rxg: kk需要休息了
<hamo> ...
<jusss> hamo: 你的手机不是全键盘吗？打字应该很爽呀
<imadper> hamo: 全键盘? 里程碑?
<jusss> 触屏打字是真苦逼
 * imadper 键盘买触屏的, 都找不到妹子.
<hamo> jusss 哪里，早换安德猴了...defy
 * imadper 不能一天陪妹子500条qq...
<imadper> s/键盘/手机/
<imadper> hamo: 最近dooloo没啥好玩的呀... 
<hamo> imadper 忙啊...一个项目要在百度一半的服务器上上线，搞挂了就只能回家gaoji了
<jusss> hamo: 3.7寸比3.5寸的打字应该好很多
<hamo> jusss 半斤八两
<hamo> jusss 虚拟键盘打字就是垃圾
<jusss> hamo: 度娘又要搞啥了，
<imadper> jusss: 给你个手机, 你都分不清是3.7还是3.5
<imadper> hamo: 直接把baidu搞崩.
<jusss> hamo: 或者说又要模仿谁了
<imadper> jusss: 度娘特指那些妹子吧.
 * imadper 可以黑百度, 不要黑妹子. 
<imadper> 所以不能黑 hamo 了是嘛?
 * hamo 这个绝对原创，比某歌公开的论文强得多，不细说
 * imadper 原创: hamo 面对众度娘的勾引, 果断选择了和adam gaoji
<jusss> hamo: 哇咔咔
<jusss> hamo: 有没有内测或公测
<jusss> hamo: 给个神器也行呀
<hamo> jusss 我等底层屌丝，做不了给你们用的东西呢
<jusss> hamo: 你们为啥不涉及虚拟货币呢？
<hamo> jusss 你觉得党能允许？
<jusss> hamo: 企鹅不就搞了吗
<afva> a?
<hamo> jusss q币不是货币，不能和软妹币自由兑换的，是单向的
<imadper> hamo: 你们去造百度币, 可以在任何时间兑换回rmb.
<gcell> hamo: 可以兑啊，有汇率的
<hamo> gcell 地下的吧？
<gcell> 淘宝
<gcell> 以充值的名义
<hamo> gcell 那就相当于地下钱庄了，企鹅自己肯定不敢搞，那等于又发了一种货币了
<gcell> hamo: 也是，不过以Q币的流通范围和规模，已经算是一种金融产品了
<imadper> hamo: 看贝爷不?
<hamo> imadper 以前看，最近没看
<imadper> hamo: 对了,  昨天去找妹子的时候, 在地上发现一个被剥皮的hamo, 还在跳... 真顽强...
<hamo> imadper 你妹！蛤蟆，不是你打的那个
<imadper> hamo: 啥? 你说啥呢?
 * hamo =,=
 * hamo 你们gaoji吧...我睡了...
<jusss> hamo: 你和 cherrot 在一个子网？
<hamo> jusss 怎么可能
<imadper> jusss: 他们今晚住在一起gaoji呢~
<jusss> hamo: 你们都是114.112.*.*
 * hamo 太gaoji了...太gaoji了
<jusss> hamo: 我又搞错了？，，，
<jusss> 忘了怎么判断子网了
 * hamo 碎觉！
<yfaming> 要根据IP和子网掩码吧
<jusss> 嗯，对
<jusss> 我搞错了
<jusss> 太长时间没看书都忘了
<jusss> 睡觉去
<afva> exit
<shichemt> alishang haziang walanong
<sas641> is anyone from china?
<sas641> hello? wake up china.
<sas641> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ysntqjuqjzh0jap/goDDKPk6gG#/
<kk> sas641,啥网址y Dropbox - Sample Album - Simplify your life
<sas641> what is the name of this dress?
<alvin_rxg> 跑得真快…
<sas> hello.i have a little different question.
<sas> i have just watched a movie called "yip man". i need to know the name of dress of him. thanks a lot.
<sas> here is the picture; https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ysntqjuqjzh0jap/goDDKPk6gG#f:vlcsnap-2012-11-18-19h40m59s250.png
<sas> no one?
<alvin_rxg> sas: here  u r  http://goo.gl/97mKd
<sas> thank you very much. but i can't understand chinese.
<sas> what it is in latin?
<alvin_rxg> Mandarin maybe, i don't know
<alvin_rxg> mandarin jacket
<alvin_rxg> sas: http://goo.gl/DNgvH
<sas> aha
<sas> thank you very much.
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön :=
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön :)
<sas> danke schon.
<alvin_rxg> :D
<sas> so viele.
<alvin_rxg> aber die sind nicht so praktisch..
<sas> i use to know deutsch.
<sas> long ago.
 * dwjie what ?
<kk>  06:07
<mengfei> 早啊……
<JemSoft> hi there
<JemSoft> how is the Ubuntu people in Cina?
<JemSoft> China
<mengfei> chinese
<mengfei> where are you from?
<JemSoft> mengfei I am from Canada
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-11
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • kingdom rush文件怎么打开??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451933 以前玩这个游戏,只要直接往浏览器里托,就可以玩这个游戏,后来换了fedora 20,现在往里面托,变成下载了... firefox和chrome都一样,难道系统要先安装 flash plugin? 谁有碰到过类似的问题? 谢谢.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-11-11 8:21
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu里面vi的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451934 这几天我学习的是vi的使用。我用vi编写了一个c程序，在编译过程中出现了如下问题： gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory 通过查阅资料知道是因为是安装完gcc没有安装g++，大家可以通过以下方法解决： sudo apt-get install make gcc g
<^k^> ─> ++ 再装上函数手册 sudo apt-get install manpages-dev 另一方法: sudo apt-get install build-essential 执行完后，完成了gcc,g+ …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vi 初学者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451936 之前写了一遍，因为网络原因木有了，就再写一遍，555555555555 我学习vi的历程： 我用vi写了一个c程序，在编译的过程中出现了以下问题： gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory 经过查阅资料知道问题是：安装完gcc没有安装g++ 解决方案：s
<^k^> ─> udo apt-get install make gcc g++ 再装上函数手册 sudo apt-get install manpages-dev 另一方法: sudo apt-get install build-essential …
<MeaCulpa> 早
<onlylove> 早
<Niac> 早
<MerlinDou1> sou_
 * MeaCulpa Echinus快要一年没更新了
<MeaCulpa> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so:  Flash又淘气了...
<imtxc> 早
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 华硕 S200L I2365E 笔记本 Ubuntu 12.04LTS U盘启动盘 引导失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451941 [b]电脑原装配置如下: 屏幕尺寸：11.6英寸 1366x768 CPU型号：Intel 酷睿i3 2365M CPU主频：1.4GHz 内存容量：4GB DDR3 1333MHz 硬盘容量：500GB 5400转 显卡芯片：Intel GMA HD 3000 操作系统：Windows 8（简体中 摄像头：集成30万像
<^k^> ─> 素摄像头 光驱类型：无内置光驱 无线网卡：支持802.11b/g/n无 笔记本重量：1.4Kg 有线网卡：1000Mbps以太网卡 …
<jyf> imtxc: 恩 你看起来比我还老
<onlylove> 最讨厌那些发帖子不说网卡芯片的了
<onlylove> 动不动来个千兆网卡，我知道是boardcom还是realtek
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37169
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google收集用户访问商店的位置数据
 * imtxc 今天死活想不起来该买点啥了。。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45769/elop-campaign-microsoft-ceo?p=2#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 埃洛普竞选微软 CEO 宣言：向 Android 与苹果销售 Office，卖掉必应和Xbox - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天不花钱会死么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: M$ 本来就是拿Office养活一切
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是卖掉xbox……bing卖了就卖了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以，艾洛普到底是谁家的木马，目前还不知道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 估计如果他上，wp会被卖掉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 想想Nokia...hoho
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后搞不好微软会和Nokia一样
<MeaCulpa> XBox没人要吧，那烂货
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你不要给我
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 目前就三个游戏机，俩在岛国
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: steam那个不算
<onlylove> 我突然想SEGA了……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我没xbox, 我是PC游戏簇拥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 专用的东西比通用的好，你知道的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: PC
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: PC 是专用啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比方说矿机
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你XBox能导入别人Maya给你游戏做的建模么...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 游戏机只是专用在一种玩法而已
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你在说上古？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 类似，恩
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看上古在Xbox上再流畅，也没摇乳大臀美女吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: xbox能不能这个不知道……
<GFW> 我想问一下,大家都是通过什么方式来翻墙的阿?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 目前主机上还没这样的游戏好像
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 其实让XboX版能下载mod也不难，但是毕竟老滚的系统问题多多，很多冲突要手动解决
<GFW> 我想买个openpn翻墙..有没有好的推荐.
<onlylove> GFW: 这边不讨论和谐问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以我不关心主机
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 单机游戏就是要随便改
<GFW> onlylove, 奥.知道了.
<GFW> 我的id就挺和谐的哈.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 上古啥时候在*nix上跑啊？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 把自己的乐趣交付给游戏商自己的关卡设计师，我不敢...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 除非所有modder有大小写的意识
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我试过，发现第三方作者很多不知道大小写区分...
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37170 是不是乃干的
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mark Shuttleworth为茶党言论和商标行动道歉
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 关卡设计师只能满足一部分人，满足不了所有人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 光一个大小写就能干掉一大批内容，Linux里
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比方玻璃渣的魔兽要出100级这种事情
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有人用过高拍仪吗？那玩意能在ubuntu下工作吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451944 工作需要经常扫描资料，一般扫描仪速度慢，想搞一个高拍仪。就是银行拍身份证用的那个玩意，原理应该就是个摄像头，电脑端控制，拍下照片传送回电脑端，经过简单修正后，可以保存为图像文件或者pdf文件
<^k^> ─> 。 不知道这东西能不能在ubuntu下工作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-11-11 10:40
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 苹果好像可以不区分
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我wine过老滚3，其实游戏本身没啥问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以问题都是微软的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 如果不wine, 找人做个SDL框架也不难，但老滚毕竟是DirectX游戏...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也不是，DirectX毕竟方便啊，啥都帮你做了
<RainFlying> onlylove: HFS+ 有区分大小写和不区分大小写的文件系统。使用区分大小写的文件系统是 Adobe 套件好像有可能会挂。使用不区分大小写的文件系统时，别的文件系统挂载过来时会挂。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 从DX讨论，然后问题都是SGI的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问题是，SGI还在么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看虚幻3，小小一个音效的库的Licence都卡住了Linux版，让它流产
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那没办法啊……人要挣钱
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 赞同 单机游戏就是要随便改
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没几个大游戏商会舍弃DirectX从头做了，现在。尤其做RPG的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过其他跨平台Engine也不错啊，Ogre
<jyf> 改游戏 搞作弊是我当初自学编程的动力
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我听说玻璃渣基本上两套，DX和openGL
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: M$卖服务的，DirectX包到底...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 玻璃渣是不抵触GL从头做的，但是他们没那个实力
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: DX的BUG也包到底，出了BUG烦死你
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你见过玻璃渣有啥技术出彩的地方么？ Ever?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 玻璃渣也就品质不错，少有内存泄露之类认为因素
<onlylove> jyf: 作弊就没意思了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 图像，模型啥的，Blizzard一项很弱，也不愿意投入的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那就很好了，比起国内那些内存回收都有问题的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 更别说物理引擎
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Blizzard是一个轻技术的设计公司
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: WoW里面我一个盗贼随便穿透一个对手然后背刺，不是么...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不关心那个，至少和Kingsoft比，玻璃渣已经很好了
<MeaCulpa> 毫无物理模型，落后n年的图形技术
<MeaCulpa> 玻璃渣就是吃老本，玩设计，设计的好当然牛逼，但是没啥技术沉淀的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果有物理碰撞，主城人多了就没地方站了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你玩过Kingsoft的游戏，就知道，内存泄漏是多恶心
<jyf> onlylove: 我玩游戏就是要作弊 不作弊就是被写游戏的人玩 那更没意思
<Niac> 暴雪==玻璃渣
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: kingsoft...
<onlylove> jyf: 作弊真心没意思
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 作弊其实是跳出关卡设计和游戏的限制
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 经的起作弊的游戏，系统健壮
<onlylove> jyf: 你用GODMODE见一个弄死一个有意思么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你狭义化了作弊
<MeaCulpa> hack嘛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那还有啥
<jyf> onlylove: 有意思啊 获得了快感 你不要以为人人玩游戏都追求一样的目标嘛
<jyf> 我玩游戏就是为了去开godmod狂杀一通
<jyf> 所以我喜欢GTA这样的
<onlylove> jyf: 乃可以去试试光荣的三国无双系列
<jyf> onlylove: 现在很少玩游戏了
<MeaCulpa> 拆手柄的三国无双...
<onlylove> jyf: 无双系列一场来个千人斩真无双啥的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Blizzard的游戏，东亚比较流行吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还成吧……十一的时候刚给小伙伴带回去一个XBOX的手柄
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 其他地方一般
<jyf> onlylove: 我更喜欢用枪用炮的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实我还是喜欢玩日式的游戏
<jyf> 用刀太慢了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 而且Blizzard控制欲太强了，DiabloII当年就随便玩弄玩家
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不喜欢
<onlylove> jyf: 乃玩FPS比较好
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ET 撒
<MeaCulpa> 和我，阿姨
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我玩游戏是从falcom的开始的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: FPS稍有能杀的爽的，要么被别人杀的爽~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 伊苏和英雄传说
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你别对牛弹琴了
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B003ZUYWCO?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23 这货怎么样
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ AKG K480NC 便携折叠头戴降噪耳机 旗舰级别 可反转监听 亲临音乐厅 单边线材可拆卸-数码影音-亚马逊中国 [主动降噪]
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃是牛么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不看好.
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我不清楚你说的ET是指哪个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我玩游戏是从早期电脑的M&M2 和巫术, Ultima之类
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了坐飞机/火车/地铁, 买一个, 可以接受.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就是国内所称的头晕rpg
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 以前在网吧特别喜欢玩一个叫荣誉勋章的游戏 可以开godmode 那个非常爽
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 擦，那游戏好傻
<jyf> 在诺曼底登陆的时候你随便来去
<jyf> 随便杀 哈
<Niac> 还是魂斗罗之类的开挂牛逼
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 没办法 我玩的就是快感
<onlylove> 魂斗罗不都是一命通关么
<Niac> 使命召唤都没什么快感
<onlylove> 开毛挂
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我也喜欢快感...不过我自己被灭我也觉得爽~~
<jyf> 使命召唤跟电影一样的
<jyf> 纯粹是在照剧本过关 很无聊
<jyf> 要是使命召唤那个做得跟GTA一样就好了 你可以不做任务 在里面狂杀当地人
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你这...
<Niac> 我玩gta也是各种乱搞
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 当年我玩三角洲部队每个任务都要把人杀光才过关 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 英雄sam适合你
<Niac> 有什么爽快的单机杀人游戏啊
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 听说过 有机会试试
<MeaCulpa> 午饭午饭
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 威尔第剧场在哪里？
<iMadper> Niac: 三国无双
<Niac> 好多代了啊三国
<jyf> iMadper: 三国群英转2
<jyf> 那个也不错
<jyf> 我有同学居然不作弊玩金旋 最后也统一了
<iMadper> jyf: r110 r110 r109
<jyf> r110用得最多 呵呵
<jyf> 每次打仗就是看特效组合
<iMadper> jyf: :-)
<jyf> 要是现在一个大型游戏也可以这么玩就好了
<jyf> 最好增加点难度 让对手也可以随便放
<jyf> 还有霸王的大陆 额
<onlylove> jyf: 对手也随便来，你大概就没得过来
<jyf> 还有个文曲星上的三国 我作弊就是从这个开始的 研究了他的保存格式 做了个工具修改数据
<onlylove> jyf: 那些指令，哪个不是直接要命的
<jyf> 后来干脆直接打开他的代码改 那是个gvbasic程序 不用编译
<onlylove> jyf: 好像当年专门研究过6502的汇编
<jyf> onlylove: 没有 许多指令都有很强针对性 只有像r110这种是通吃的
<jyf> onlylove: 6502汇编的教程我还打印了 可惜还是没学会
<jyf> 倒是在网吧上网 把vb给学会了
<jyf> 做了些小工具
<Niac> 牛逼
<Niac> 我在学校都没学会vb
<onlylove> 不知道VB咋样，就搞过GWBASIC和QBASIC
<Niac> 你们怎么都会这么多啊
<onlylove> 然后就掉C这个坑里面去了，刚爬出来，又掉perl这坑里面了
<onlylove> 在然后……啥也不会来
<Niac> perl主要用来做什么的
<onlylove> Niac: 看perl的名字解释，报文摘要系统，就是抽取内容
<Niac> 那你是做什么的啊
<eexpress> Niac: 快速处理各种数据，比如网络爬虫
<onlylove> 我是修电脑的，满意了吧
<jyf> onlylove: 修电脑可以骗到妹子滚床单啊 你又来炫耀了
<onlylove> eexpress: 到最后也没学会写爬虫
<Niac> 我是想了解档位和技能的要求
<Niac> 的
<onlylove> jyf: 目前为止一个没骗到
<jyf> 我学perl做的全是爬虫 额
<onlylove> jyf: 求传授技术
<jyf> 就记得个LWC
<eexpress> onlylove: 用pl做这，好简单啊
<jyf> 和 cookiejar
<onlylove> jyf: 或者你想学，我可以教你，从拆thinkpad开始
<onlylove> eexpress: 知道……我也看过别人写的，可是这东西不常用就忘了
<Niac> 还是专心学好我的javascript
<jyf> onlylove: 没兴趣学 最近看到个reddit组 上面全是铁匠和爱好者 很好玩
<onlylove> eexpress: 所以变成到最后也没学会
<onlylove> jyf: 豆瓣？
<onlylove> jyf: LWC是咩？moudle？就是开头写上，use LWC？
<onlylove> jyf: 我琢磨perl的时候，那时候正是cgi的年代
<onlylove> jyf: 然后现在CGI貌似过时很久了
<onlylove> 我当时研究了很久，一个处理数据的语言和网页啥关系
<eexpress> 。LWP就有
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%80%9A%E7%94%A8%E7%BD%91%E5%85%B3%E6%8E%A5%E5%8F%A3
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 通用网关接口 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> eexpress: http://lwp.interglacial.com/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Perl & LWP
<onlylove> eexpress: 这本书么
<eexpress> onlylove: 没看过书。liblwp而已。man
<onlylove> eexpress: 我很少看man……
<eexpress> 恩。你看women
<onlylove> eexpress: 你赢了……
<onlylove> 把书down下来慢慢瞅，鸟语不好，看得慢
<jyf> 是我记错了 是 lwp
<eexpress> LWP是最基本的，弱的。看 WWW::Mechanize 吧。
<jyf> 这个比python的urllib要好用多了
<jyf> mechanize纯粹是不上不下的
<onlylove> jyf: 小心py粉来喷
<jyf> 要说真实模拟 现在都有操纵浏览器的库
<jyf> 要说好用 又不如lwp
<jyf> onlylove: 我就是py程序员 实事求是嘛
<eexpress> 除开js，WWW::Mechanize 是万能的啊。
<onlylove> jyf: 所以转一圈回来还要用lwp
<eexpress> 没用过的，别乱说。
<onlylove> eexpress: 人明显用过么
<jyf> 要高级 就得支持js啊 要不然搞个鬼
<onlylove> eexpress: 不然怎么说不上不下
<jyf> 我一开始就以为mechanize可以操纵浏览器 兴冲冲跑过去
<eexpress> js那套，你去搞一个试试。。
<jyf> 结果发现是自己模拟一些行为而已
<eexpress> 解析？。。
<jyf> 后来我就转python用selenium了
<onlylove> jyf: 乃咋不用py写一个py版的lwp
<jyf> onlylove: 我只是用py 一点也不喜欢造轮子
<onlylove> jyf: 造轮子跑得快啊，磨刀不误砍柴工么
<eexpress> 估计跑得更慢。
 * eexpress 依赖带py的软件，都再三考虑要不要安装。
<imtxc> 刚才发现我的手机信号差居然是 sim 卡的关系
<imtxc> 一直冤枉三星了
<onlylove> eexpress: system里面很多依赖带py的吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃sim天生体质弱？
<eexpress> 恩，那些都该死
<onlylove> eexpress: 那丢盒子呢
<void1> eexpress, 支持你啊
<eexpress> 不丢
<onlylove> 那用啥网盘
<onlylove> 不用dropbox
<eexpress> 直接u1
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 还是network-manager好！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451945 学校用的瑞捷认证，每次认证时都会把networkmanager给杀掉，想着麻烦，就把networkmanager给卸载掉了，用系统的那一套，认证的时候果然是快了很多，可是新的问题是开机速度下了一个档次，每次开机都会在start network file system那
<onlylove> 那不用u的咋办
<jyf> onlylove: 不见得跑得快 问题在于脚本语言本身限制 以及如果你真要造轮子 你得满足所有人的需求
<jyf> 这跟自己搞个hack满足自己是两码事
<onlylove> jyf: 唉？没人说造轮子要满足所有人啊
<onlylove> jyf: 你看，linux那么多distro
<eexpress> Insync 嘛
<jyf> onlylove: 你真要发布出去 就要认真考虑下别人嘛  要不然就是不负责任
<eexpress> yunio，虽然这破家伙，把我帐号搞没了。
<jyf> onlylove: 我经常骂那些不负责任的作者 所以自己不能当这种人
<onlylove> jyf: 那你就别造了，不可能满足所有人的
<onlylove> jyf: 比方这边就有人说rpm比dpkg好，可是好有毛用，yum比apt难用不是一个数量级
<jyf> onlylove: 那不是一回事 我的意思是要遵从标准里那些
<jyf> onlylove: 比如说你要我实现个lwp 我其实只是对urllib的某些东西不满 自己hack下就可以了 但是如果真要自己实现个lwp 就得完全实现http那一套 那个就有点太烦了
<RainFlying> rpm 比 dpkg 好在哪里？
<onlylove> jyf: systemd为啥只能在linux上用，是不是因为posix？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你去问那谁，我也忘了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这边红帽的一堆
<onlylove> jyf: 为啥到现在为止html5还不如flash的多……
<eexpress> 谁说的，贴出来，大家围观
<onlylove> eexpress: 前几天的log看看吧，当时好像adam也参与了
<jyf> onlylove: 咱们讨论的重点不一样
<roylez> eexpress: 一渣
<eexpress> 恩。蛋蛋居然还造反。
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<eexpress> 你无聊了？ roylez
<onlylove> eexpress: 蛋蛋只是说，rpm>dpkg apt>>>yum而已
<eexpress> 这是比尺寸？ onlylove lol
<roylez> 恩，在家吃喝洗衣服都不用动手，上班是开电脑打游戏，你说我充实不？
<onlylove> eexpress: 布吉岛……蛋蛋原话如此
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 羡慕啊
<RainFlying> apt >>> yum 是肯定的， yum 连 rpm 包压缩格式变掉都不能自动处理的。
<onlylove> jyf: 乃重点是啥，
<eexpress> roylez: 没老婆，充实啥
<roylez> eexpress: 要老婆干啥
<eexpress> 找二房没
<RainFlying> 魔都公积金太 JB 低了。
<onlylove> roylez: 没老婆怎么找小三
<eexpress> 二房，小三，不是一个东西。
<eexpress> nnnnd
<void1> roylez不是结婚了吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 申请费交了，涨价了，3倍了
<roylez> void1: 要离
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 水深火热，行情看涨
<jyf> onlylove: 重点是造个轮子是正儿八经的做事 要考虑各种规范 标准 自己hack怎么爽怎么来
<jyf> roylez: 老婆要自己动否？
<onlylove> jyf: so，你只是图方便偷懒
<roylez> jyf: 没老婆
<jyf> onlylove: 是的 要不然我用脚本语言做啥
<jyf> roylez: 怎么可能
<roylez> jyf: 废话
<void1> roylez, 哎...
<roylez> void1: 什么大不了的啊，旧的不去新的不来~
<roylez> void1: 羡慕吧？
<onlylove> 今天1111都别吵
<jyf> roylez: 找到以后通知我 学习成功经验
<jyf> 昨天冲了1k以为可以抢点东西
<jyf> 结果其实就买了一半
<roylez> jyf: ...我每周一三五去健身房锻炼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，神仙日子啊
<jyf> roylez: 这样都把不到妹？ 你忽悠人呢
<jyf> roylez: 还有 去健身房 也可以把大妈啊 小三什么的
<void1> 旧的不去新的不来么...
<void1> 越来越觉得中国妹子没法接受了...
<MeaCulpa> void1: ...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那你得先考虑外国妹子是不是接受中国汉子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37171
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国 “光棍节”网交额1分钟破亿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: nb, 都买了啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃自己看报道，我是啥都没买
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那种东西，我给谁买单去
<MeaCulpa> .
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣，screen向上翻頁怎麽翻
<onlylove> huntxu: pgup不好用？我没用过那个
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: CTRL-A + [
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: thx
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 退出咧？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 退出那個C-a [的環境
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不知，我都是回车
<MeaCulpa> 回车即可...
<huntxu> 哦
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吃完饭了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 饭来张口，衣来伸手～
<jiero> roylez: 啊乐透了。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂渣，武漢的坑怎麽你沒掉進去
<huntxu> iMadper: yum 能強制安裝一個包不
<roylez> huntxu: 有啥坑？
<roylez> huntxu: yum多好，自己写expect强制安装
<huntxu> roylez: 不想強制
<iMadper> huntxu: 能呀
<iMadper> huntxu: --force --nodeps
<jyf> huntxu: 这些工具都是实现了几个基本接口 软件的搜索 安装 升级 删除
<MeaCulpa> yum...
<jyf> 不如弄个统一的shell工具 直接用 pkg search yum://xxx 或者 pkg install apt://yyy 这样来兼容
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 技术壁垒啊，这样搞了RHCE吃啥
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我说过了嘛 搞收费定制仓库啦
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 何况如果兼容了 虹猫的软件包也能进ubuntu了 其实市场是扩大了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: jyf 知道RHEL有多烦么，用户居然要求我摸的AIX里POWER硬件Firmware用rpm打包
 * MeaCulpa RHEL + 阿三 = 烦透
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三哥无敌
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 18摸不是卖硬件送软件么 为毛要用虹猫的系统
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 客户不要白送的，要RHEL/SLES
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 潮流三哥信Linux
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.04 的软件包还在更新中吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451947 考虑到10.04是Ubuntu基于Gnome 2的最后一个版本，完美支持Compiz Fusion，运行流畅又非常稳定，我决定等软件源更新结束后制作一个私人的镜像放在家里自己用。 现在这段时间应该已经超出Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop的支持时间了，但是还在Ser
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 还好没叫你们弄个ppa呢
<^k^> ─> ver版的支持时间范围内，请问之后的软件还会有更新吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng32tc — 2013-11-11 12:41
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 结果就是毫无意义的把软件打包成rpm, 无任何依赖信息，就纯粹记录解压缩地点
<jyf> 软件包干的不就是这个
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 我的rockport到手了, 合适   清关只用了5天
<jyf> 倒是我刚才说的那个 统一的包管理 有没有可能呢？
<jyf> 软件包管理工具是不是排他性的呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 是，没，是
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道是啥...
<adam8157> iMadper: 休闲皮鞋
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 很简洁 WTF
<MeaCulpa> jyf: gentoo里面可以装yum之类
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 但包管理之间不会胡同反向倚赖
<MeaCulpa> s/胡同/互通
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 但gentoo的包是开放式的bash script, 所以都能做，其他Distro就难说了
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 乐步
<adam8157> iMadper: 思密达
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 有没有可能给每个包管理一个docker来跑呢
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 上網本，Kubuntu 13.04不能升級到13.10。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451948 上網本，Kubuntu 13.04不能升級到13.10。 終端輸sudo do-release-upgrade，顯示如下信息： Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found 換了源也如此。 各位能否指點一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2013-11-11 12:46
<jyf> 在他自己的docker里排他
<jyf> 但是在寻找可执行文件时候可以统一寻址
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 当然可以，每个Distro的包管理都有其他软件用它做backbone不是么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不是U党就有aptitude么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 问题是，why... 一个生产系统的关键软件不多于10个，我用configure make make install的生成物都能管理，何必呢
<MeaCulpa> autoconf那坨垃圾都能忍，还有啥不能
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这不是为了扩大市场么 如果发行版都加起来 倒是有点力量
<jyf> 可惜现在太碎片了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不需要吧，现在市场很大了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你说的是服务器市场吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 所谓的企业级客户都以为帽帽或SUSE就是Linux了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你说的是啥市场？
 * adam8157 饿
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 要说个人消费市场，根本无需考虑你说的问题了，Android都能火...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 随便来个软件商店就是了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 桌面市场
<onlylove> adam8157: 饿了就吃啊，有问题么
<jyf> 服务器市场没什么好说的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 参见Android
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 参见Android Then, shit 都 散发着诱人芳香
<adam8157> onlylove: .
<gfrog> adam8157: rockport是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 鞋子
<jyf> android搓 tmd
<adam8157> 乐步
<gfrog> adam8157: 穿来看看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一个西方装b鞋子品牌
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Addidas的休闲子牌
<adam8157> gfrog: 快吃饭了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 需要装B嘛……
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃完了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你吃过了?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Rockport价格虚高啊，用料一般
<gfrog> adam8157: yeah
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ecco呢?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 但是老子还是在学android开发
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就不哈了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一样价钱可以买Ecco
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37172
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | GCHQ利用伪造的LinkedIn和Slashdot网站传播恶意程序
<adam8157> roylez: 吃饭去了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一样价钱可以买Ecco 和Clarks
<onlylove> jyf: android不就是java么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你说Android需要奔袭包管理么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你说Android需要本地包管理么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 完全不需要啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 乱乱的一坨都很有市场啊
<October21> opkg
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 好像有……
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 只要你把底层裹的足够紧不让别人进，所谓软件也就是几个js.html5而已
<jyf> MeaCulpa: android还是有包管理的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 所谓桌面Linux要流行，唯有紧质
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 级别不一样
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 只是他的包管理和gobolinux一样 你不要没见过gobo这种就以为包管理都是apt那种
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我真没看出Rockport相对于Ecco和Clarks的理由
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 完全不懂。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 西方人买鞋，定价不是看材质，做工的，是看功用
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 黑色，正式一点的就是贵
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 浅色，休闲的就是便宜
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 运动鞋更是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 所以Addidas要出Rockport
<MeaCulpa> 市场更广，毛利更高而已
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就是不让穿sneaker进的office还rockport
<MeaCulpa> s/还/换
<MeaCulpa> jyf: gobo是啥...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我去看看
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我懂了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这不是Windows么
<jyf> MeaCulpa: http://www.gobolinux.org
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: GoboLinux - the alternative Linux distribution
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我的Windows就是这样的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你要这么说也行 只是他给你管理了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我的Windows, D盘下面是各个软件的安装目录，然后我会给每个我常用的软件做个快捷方式，全部copy到D:\bin下, 再把bin加入path
<jyf> 要是gobo能出个转换工具 把deb和rpm什么的转换成他的那种概念就好了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有的也会直接把exe copy到D:/bin, 只要他们是静态链接编译的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你那是手动搞的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 是，那就是自动
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 软件包管理不就是要自动搞 无惊讶嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 很多linux软件也那样，尤其是多版本的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Gentoo 关键软件都是gobo式的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 其实脚本化也可以
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 包管理最后往bin. lib之类塞link
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，都这样
<imtxc> gfrog: momo
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Gentoo一个系统好几个gcc好几个py啥的，不都得这样么...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: python的pip 也可以给系统装可执行文件
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 其他Linux也如此把
<MeaCulpa>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3
<MeaCulpa>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3
<MeaCulpa>  [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.1 *
<imtxc> gfrog: 没有被批评吧？
<maxiaojun-n7> apt 還有rpm 本來就是個不分系統核心和應用的杯具
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果每个软件一个位置，那样，依赖呢，如果A依赖py，然后内置一个？
<gfrog> imtxc: 纳尼？
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 至少三个大版本
<imtxc> gfrog: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37170 这事儿不是你干的么
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mark Shuttleworth为茶党言论和商标行动道歉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 依赖如果不指定版本，就是看lib里的那个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 制定的话就找到确切路径，或者lib里的带版本的so啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所有 Linux都这样啊现在
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可是lib……也有自己目录啊
<maxiaojun-n7> 可以依賴一些核心組件
<imtxc> gfrog: 他说，上周一位在Canonical工作不到一个月的新人向Fix Ubuntu发送了措辞最严厉的模板，这是一次失误
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 自己ls -l /lib64看看就知道了
<maxiaojun-n7> 臨時工
<MeaCulpa> C记还玩政治？
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> lol
 * jyf 临时工
 * nyfair 小区里新开了个高档网吧，清一色mac
<imtxc> nyfair: 什么价格
 * nyfair 外加xp
<jyf> nyfair: 玩啥游戏？
<nyfair> jyf: 小学生游戏
<jyf> 好吧 xp至少能玩星际 cs
<jyf> 跟网吧红火年代差不多
<MeaCulpa> C记老大又喷Systemd和Wayland哈
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我最火大就是upstart没个管理工具
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啥小区那么高端啊
<onlylove> nyfair: mac来做啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 吸引高端客户？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 时机是一切问题
<maxiaojun-n7> 其實看這次debian 換啥了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Gentoo党在几年钱就把这种吵架的事干掉了，C记手太慢
<onlylove> 我觉得如果真的要换，还是systemd好点
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 所以那个老大根本就是不要脸
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Gentoo是先自己做了个，然后再让想用systemd的人自己去做兼容性patch
<jyf> 我去年在网上搜 都搜到别人在官方论坛抱怨了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 做init系统，贵在下手早
<jyf> 结果还是没有解决
<void1> gentoo 的 openrc不是挺好用的嘛
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不能说好用，只能说做的早
<MeaCulpa> void1: 早点做好，然后等人慢慢想改的，自己提出自己解决
<maxiaojun-n7> 碰到systemd 這種作者強推的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37173
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 阿拉伯的超级跑车车前灯镶嵌了钻石
<MeaCulpa> 让强推的自己去解决啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 当总，你那之前海淘的timbuk 到手多少钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 高端客户干嘛这种地方，说白了还是赚卢瑟啊
<onlylove> 我觉得debian最好的解决方案是依旧sysvinit
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以不明白弄mac做啥？大部分人不会用吧？
<void1> 这种东西能有多大影响，linux多久才启动一次...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 没办法，两个前提
<onlylove> 布吉岛啊……人有没事重启机器玩的
<maxiaojun-n7> 不過systemd 確實夠集成，其實思路也對
<MeaCulpa> void1: 1: Windows玩家太多，死抱Windows逻辑 2. Linux大牛宁可吵架也不敢和硬件厂商谈休眠支持
<MeaCulpa> void1: Linux界吵架init系统就2原因：1: Windows玩家太多，死抱Windows逻辑 2. Linux大牛宁可吵架也不敢和硬件厂商谈休眠支持
<MeaCulpa> void1: 没人做的好休眠，只能提高开机速度
<jyf> onlylove: 你想去旅游？
<maxiaojun-n7> 和windows 有啥關係
<onlylove> jyf: 我貌似有说过……
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun-n7: Windows 用户喜欢重启...
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun-n7: 重启是他们寻求圣谕的方式
<void1> MeaCulpa, pc的休眠已经很好了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 笔记本节还是有休眠支持的 像我的chromeos 原生驱动休眠就很牛 装成ubuntu就不行了
<MeaCulpa> void1: jyf 我这里还不理想...
<jyf> onlylove: 我是看你老打布吉岛
<onlylove> jyf: 但是时间和money是个问题
<maxiaojun-n7> 你更新內核了只能重啟啊，kexec 都被oracle 控制了
<onlylove> jyf: 好吧，以后我说不知道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 普吉岛是世界的妓院啊，好地方
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 照休眠做得好的苹果的做法 一定是你的硬件过时了 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Brothel of the world
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 起开
<MeaCulpa> jyf: lol
<void1> MeaCulpa, 我自己用的gentoo, x60，休眠没感觉和mac air有什么两样
<jyf> onlylove: 我只是推断的 因为现在的浏览器都有根据词频提高选词位置 你既然老打成布吉岛 说明你最近老提这个
<void1> MeaCulpa, 随关随开
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我很久没弄了，我关了就醒不来... Hibernate别提了
<onlylove> jyf: 输入法吧……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 休眠啥的……还是硬件驱动的问题吧……
<jyf> onlylove: 是的 输入法 我刚才说错了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en, 哎
<onlylove> jyf: 不一样的，buzhidao，bujidao
<void1> MeaCulpa, 现在已经估计已经更好了，我换mac的时候3.0才刚出来呢
<onlylove> jyf: 中间的声母不一样的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: intel不给自家主板来一套？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那可能真是驴Ｔ脑袋用户太多，用Linux也喜欢不停重启...
<jyf> http://www.cd3wd.com/CD3WD/  MeaCulpa 这个资料吊吧 555G的发展资料
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ err: no title
<maxiaojun-n7> 版本新和更好有關係嗎？
<jyf> onlylove: 那你是广东的
<onlylove> 没有
<onlylove> jyf: ……
<onlylove> jyf: 我以后不那么说了，乖，给你球，一边玩，喵～
<void1> MeaCulpa, 其实好几年前从debian换成gentoo之后，休眠就没碰到过问题，那时候内核版本更低
<jyf> onlylove: 你不是应该说 我姆基呀
<void1> MeaCulpa, 不过可能也是和各种硬件相关吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不知道，我也没看出systemd有啥好
<onlylove> void1: kernel里面的驱动
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 人说是现代化的init,基于事件，可以并行
<void1> 那不就是openrc嘛 XD
<maxiaojun-n7> 其實現在早就不只是init 了吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是说nginx比apache快，就是因为nginx用的epoll和event，比apache的select啥的快
<maxiaojun-n7> 底層大融合
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en, a, nginx... nginx不是反向代理么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那个我不懂的，一夜之间一个反向代理被人直接拿来做httpd
<maxiaojun-n7> 我覺得Ubuntu 等14.04出來後再換好了
<void1> MeaCulpa, 早就是现在最热门http服务器之一了
<MeaCulpa> void1: apache是一个实验项目，它追求的不是速度，而已新领域把
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个是个万金油，可以做很多事情
<void1> MeaCulpa, 这不能这么说吧，apache可是事实上的标准
<MeaCulpa> void1: 本来就该拿apache的code base来做自己需要的东西的，也是它license提倡
<void1> 不过apache的改进也很多
<maxiaojun-n7> 等red hat 把el7 憋出來先
<void1> 也支持各种worker模型
<onlylove> void1: 现在能和nginx拼速度和并发了么
<imtxc> onlylove: 找到手机信号的解决之道了，关闭3G
<void1> onlylove, 我只记得现在一样有epoll的worker了
<onlylove> imtxc: 丫的3G模块坏了吧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: apache早就不是创新领头了
<onlylove> void1: 那个event，不行
<maxiaojun-n7> 其實select 主要是移植性好吧
<jyf> nginx花样多得去了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有，楼里面3G信号太差
<void1> 只有远古的apache才用线程
<onlylove> void1: 比静态和并发，和nginx不行
<maxiaojun-n7> 進程有木有
<huntxu> iMadper: yum沒有這個參數號線
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 奥，不懂
<huntxu> iMadper: 好像
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用的啥，chinamobile？
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 是rpm的参数.
<jyf> 上次看了个文章 再说直接调整系统 让apache的thread模型的httpd轻松接客上M的请求
<iMadper> huntxu: 下载下来, 手动rpm -ivh --force --nodeps
<jyf> 系统默认的stack太黑了 居然给8M
<onlylove> imtxc: 手机是TD的？如果不是的话，wcdma的3g和移动没啥关系吧
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: 联通
<huntxu> iMadper: 不要
<jyf> 有个叫g-wan的 不开元 性能比nginx高不少
<onlylove> jyf: 那个不太清楚啊……N多文章黑apache啊……
<iMadper> huntxu: 那我就不知道了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通不是只有186才能用3G么
<jyf> onlylove: 我看那文章叫 its time for c10M
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟号段没关系吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我185, 也能用3g
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的185 也可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 想来一个dr05
<ofan> 4g网络 2g速度的撸过
<imtxc> iMadper: 果断上
<iMadper> imtxc: 回放一般, 推力大过d50.
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计是神砖级别的
<onlylove> 不清楚联通……反正我135可以用TD的3G，虽然我不用
<imtxc> iMadper: 海涛把，顺便帮我带一个 timbuk
<happyaron> 联通不用号段限制……
<happyaron> 额，错了，移动
<iMadper> imtxc: 海淘不便宜呀
<happyaron> 只有联通sb，按号段分2g 3g
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得压力测试还是天猫之类的
<sjd_zeus> 移动3G怎么样呢
<imtxc> 今天DR05 价格可以啊 iMadper
<onlylove> happyaron: 那边说了，185一样用3G，
<iMadper> imtxc: 没特价呀
<RainFlying> happyaron: 联通 130 和 131 可以用 3G 的啊，而且还可以读卡写卡。
<imtxc> 599
<iMadper> imtxc: 瞬间被抢空了
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有一个
<onlylove> jyf: 能顶住1111的才是好架构
<iMadper> imtxc: z秒杀?
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00C2NWQQO/?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ TASCAM 达斯冠 DR-05 手持录音机 黑色-乐器-亚马逊
<imtxc> 这里599, 不知道秒杀价多少
<RainFlying> happyaron: 在现在的年代，130 和 131 的真是宝了，又可以用 3G 又可以读卡写卡，于是就能一卡多号了。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 额
<imtxc> RainFlying: 还能这样？
<iMadper> imtxc: 仅可加入排队列表
<onlylove> RainFlying: 131很稀奇么……
<imtxc> RainFlying: 地摊上很多131 的号码啊  cc onlylove
<RainFlying> imtxc: 必须的。我之前把移动的卡给写了，于是就坑爹了。两个手机两张卡同个号码，短信电话过来随机分配，不过目测是准轮询的。
<iMadper> imtxc: zoom h1怎么样?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道地摊上很多
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就没听过录音笔。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: m10也是呀! d50也是呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: zoom h1 的那个外观你接受？
<iMadper> imtxc: 比dr05好看好伐
<imtxc> 那个 mic 也太大了
<ofan> imtxc: 你要买d50?
<imtxc> ofan: 不啊
<imtxc> ofan: 我已经有一个砖头了
<jyf> RainFlying: 最大能轮询多少
<imtxc> ofan: 再买没地方背
<imtxc> RainFlying: 擦，你丫又忽悠吧
<ofan> imtxc: 啥砖头
<jyf> 我以为都是一个信道 应该有session标志吧
<imtxc> ofan: ihifi960
<jyf> 怎么可能随机分配呢
<ofan> imtxc: 啥东西，耳房？
<imtxc> jyf: RainFlying 天天忽悠人呢
<jyf> imtxc: 总比你天天害人好
<imtxc> ofan: jyf ……………………
<jyf> 嘿嘿
<imtxc> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.xlusj6&id=16182622604 国砖
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【新版现货+无损音乐】学林960 IHIFI 960数字转盘/无损播放器-淘宝网
<ofan> imtxc: 不看淘宝
<adam8157> imtxc: 380左右
<imtxc> ofan: 就是让 kk 给发个中文型号
<imtxc> adam8157: 15'' 的么
<ofan> 哦
<adam8157> imtxc: S
<October21> GSM -> EDGE; TD?
<ofan> steamos 已经开始有游戏支持了
<MeaCulpa> Steam都没啥游戏
<October21> 2G -> 2.9G; TD?
<MeaCulpa> 还支持...
<ofan> 我steam都快60个游戏了
<RainFlying> jyf: 两个手机上基本上是交替接收到信息电话的。因为两个手机基本上是轮流跟基站注册的，所以基站那边手机号码关联到的设备是交替在更新的。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没啥大作啊，除了那些必须Steam的
<RainFlying> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_727697e80100p1ow.html
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 杭州联通2g卡升级3g卡套餐、不换卡 不换号尽享沃-3G套餐_杭州联通3g手机卡_新浪博客
<ofan> MeaCulpa: cod算大作吧
<ofan> cod 10
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...不喜欢cod...
<jyf> RainFlying: 那这太扯淡了
<jyf> 难道不能同时注册？
<MeaCulpa> cod还没BF好玩...虽然BF系统很讨厌
<imtxc> 今天京东特价那个 M 码的，太大
<RainFlying> jyf: 能同时注册，但是后一个注册的肯定是覆盖前一次注册的设备编号的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 来玩king arthur's gold
<jyf> RainFlying: 我的意思是虚拟出两个设备来
<RainFlying> jyf: 不然我把 SIM 卡从手机一换到手机二上，手机一还应该收到短信？
<jyf> 设备无非是个ident而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没空，我要是有时间还能玩玩网游啥的，或者ET之类
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 我觉得S码正好, 不过如果你电脑14"的话 还是M吧
<ofan> SM？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的 x230 啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 那必须S
<imtxc> ofan: 乃今天怎么这么邪恶
<RainFlying> jyf: 虚拟两个设备出来是什么意思？
<ofan> imtxc: 我什么时候不邪恶？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这游戏单机好玩么？
<RainFlying> jyf: 基站那边只认为一张卡对应的设备只有一个，不管你虚拟几个出来，最后在基站那边它只能一个设备。
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: SIM被复制后，别人可以窃听你的短信，这方面法律不够给力
<ofan> 蛋疼 今天豆瓣各种打不开，只能上exhentai了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 多人游戏好玩
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 复制 SIM 卡在法律上一直都是不合法的。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 多人不休闲...
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 但是惩罚力度不够
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一个人也可以，不过感觉意思不打
<jyf> RainFlying: 你搞错了一个问题 我是说协议级别的 无非是sim卡有个类似mac的东西
<ofan> 多人可以一起建城堡，然后互相争夺
<jyf> 我不是说要刷卡
<MeaCulpa> ofan: RTS? 啥类型？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 模拟吧
<jyf> 我是说手机直接发gsm信号 自己虚拟两个卡的mac
<MeaCulpa> ofan: o
<jyf> 跟基站通信 让基站以为是两个手机
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这个可以，我那时候痴迷dwarf fortress
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 跟老外玩快把我笑死了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你既然痴迷dwarf fortress 居然不玩minecraft
<ofan> minecraft没劲
<MeaCulpa> jyf: minecraft不一样，minecraft有java
<RainFlying> jyf: 是有一个编号的。就是所谓的 PUK 码。你如果输错几次 PIN 码的时候，你就只能通过 PUK 码来解锁，如果输错多次 PUK 码的话，SIM 卡就被烧毁了。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有Java的我一般有抵触
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这没啥吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 无聊，邮件都不想看了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那有个cpp的克隆版 minetest
<MeaCulpa> jyf: dwarf fortress好玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 羡慕啊，要我是你现在就在看片，打游戏，找妹子...
<RainFlying> jyf: 你去办 SIM 卡的时候运营商会将 PUK 码和你选的手机号码做一个关联。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我还是喜欢minecraft里在海底挖个地下室 种菜养动物
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我喜欢DF里面挖个庞大系统，然后淫荡的把入侵者泡进岩浆...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没准要去魔都一趟，办无犯罪记录证明什么的
<jyf> RainFlying: 这个我知道啊 很简单啊 就跟isp把你的ppp账户跟某个ip临时关联一样
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 可以建造雇佣兵吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个在户口所在地就能办啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我户口在哪里？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: minecraft也有啊 你没看过各种教人害人的minecraft视频么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又可以可他们帝都党面基
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....我怎知
<imtxc> roylez: ………………
<jyf> 可惜minecraft能同时支持的在线人数太少了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 魔都啊，办了一年办过去的，你忘了
 * MeaCulpa DF新版我不会玩了....一直不敢打开
<imtxc> roylez: 这个不好办啊
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 去搜 minecraft 惩治熊孩子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 面基吧
<iIlL10Oo> 可以建造坦克就好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪里面基？
<RainFlying> jyf: 其实连卡都不需要的。之前水货 iPhone 写卡不就是远程关联一下么，让基站知道，这个号码的东西全部都发到这个手机上。读卡好像就是一个暴力破解的方法，反正目前 3G 新卡所用的 128K USIM 卡好像没办法破解。
 * MeaCulpa DF新版我不会玩了....一直不敢打开, 怕自己陷入，几年前玩这个视力都下降
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 工作日就张江或者浦东任意地方
<jyf> RainFlying: 移动的肯定没问题 我记得德国人有把GSM给破解了 直接窃听空中的信号
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 以前在国企没有网络，比较压抑，DF是我的明灯
<RainFlying> jyf: 所以如果是 130/131 升级上来的 3G 套餐，你可以破解出来，然后再把两张卡的信息写到同一张空白的卡上，就是所谓的一卡多号了。
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 其实很简单的，就是解码
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 所以我对gsm协议还是很好奇的 希望能弄个工具在家里用
<jyf> 如果他可以解码别人的信号 理论上他也可以冒充别人吧
<RainFlying> jyf: 你准备搞个假基站骗钱么？
<onlylove> jyf: zigbee
<onlylove> ofan: 表示豆瓣正常
<jyf> RainFlying: 假基站动静太大 不好
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 自己玩玩可以，赚钱就犯法了吧？
<ofan> onlylove: 我这打不开
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 自己玩玩也是犯法的 扰乱通信罪
<roylez> jyf: 你自己架个LTE吧
<roylez> jyf: 网上有教程
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说我现在单位电脑是win7了，要不再装一遍老滚V看看和xp时代的区别...
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 无线电的东西不管怎样都是违法的。包括保安使用的对讲机，都没有申请手台执照的，基本都是违法的。
<jyf> 而且你没看上次央视的新闻 那个假基站用的服务端就是标准的ubuntu
<jyf> roylez: 我觉得MESH更好
<jyf> gnu有全套方案
<onlylove> RainFlying: 无线电貌似要申请个人电台执照
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 要被喝茶的吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不扯了，先打游戏
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 窃听也是违法的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 正道
<jyf> http://www.zigbee.org/  是这个zigbee?
<^k^> jyf ⇪ t: ZigBee Alliance > Home
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 当然是违法的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 所以不要弄基站 光听嘛
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 如果只是接收信号呢？
<jyf> 你光听 没有人抓得到你
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的。不过个人级别的传输举例只有几米的好像是不需要执照的。保安使用的那种对讲机就需要执照的。
<imtxc> jyf: RainFlying 对讲机也违法？
<onlylove> jyf: zigbee有gsm modem
<jyf> onlylove: 无线电是要申请执照的 不过如果你伪装别人的手机 这个是日常频段 他们也不可能检测这个 量太大了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我说的是电台
<jyf> imtxc: 理论上是违反的 实际还要看对讲距离
<jyf> onlylove: 原来你说gsm modem啊 这个有个rtl的电视棒就可以了
<RainFlying> imtxc: 保安使用的那种个把公理的对讲机就需要执照的。
<imtxc> onlylove: 电台当然要执照
<jyf> 刚好是只听不发的
<jyf> 其实手机也有天线
 * MeaCulpa 老滚著名的管理软件还是WxPy写的...
<jyf> 为何不研究下用手机直接做对讲的
<jyf> 手机到基站的距离也够你对讲用的了
<RainFlying> imtxc: 而且对讲机需要去无线电管理部门注册的。注册的时候会将你的执照和你使用的设备做关联的。除非紧急情况，不然使用登记之外的设备也是违法的。
<RainFlying> jyf: 有些地方没基站的。。。
<onlylove> 我晕啊，centos的仓库里面没有hadoop
<jyf> RainFlying: 我说的是手机的硬件发射能力
<RainFlying> jyf: 比如我老家联通信号一会 O 一会 X
<jyf> 我家周围都看不到信号塔 但是有信号
<jyf> 所以如果用手机做对讲 理论上我跟我邻居玩玩肯定没问题
<RainFlying> jyf: 能力是够啊，但是手机对讲要靠基站中继啊，没基站就翘吧。不过你说的是使用手机的硬件做不需要基站的对讲？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 3d平衡球游戏Neverball软件中心已经可直接下载啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451951 http://iloveubuntu.net/neverball-lovely-classic-3d-arcade-game 感兴趣想体验一把linux系统上的3d平衡球的自行到软件中心搜索neverball来安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-11 13:53
<RainFlying> jyf: 然后你跟你邻居就被抓了。
<jyf> RainFlying: 是啊 不需要基站的对讲
<jyf> 限制对讲距离是基站的那个距离 这样任何标准的手机都可以支持了
 * MeaCulpa 装Steam中...
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 是的，理论上可行
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 就是不知道那个基带支持不支持你干这个
<imtxc> jyf: 当然不支持……
<imtxc> jyf, iIlL10Oo 你们这都是去喝茶的思路吧
<jyf> imtxc: 说不好啊 那个rtl的电视棒就是被人发现可以随便改接受频率 然后成为了一款神器
<jyf> imtxc: 草 做对讲机有什么喝茶的
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> jyf: 你们随便用人的基站
<jyf> imtxc: 没有用基站
<RainFlying> jyf: 无线电频带很窄的，而且是国家资源，你懂的。
<jyf> 只是用了那频段 也许会构成扰乱通信罪
<imtxc> jyf: 拥堵人网络，到时候判你赔个3、5亿的
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 基带的源码一般是不公开的
<onlylove> http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/apache/hadoop/common/hadoop-1.2.1/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Index of /apache/hadoop/common/hadoop-1.2.1
<onlylove> 谁告诉我一下那个bin和src有啥区别
<jyf> 我记得以前那些老手机都有对讲功能 像nokia philips的那种
 * imtxc 马蛋，倒霉，自动售货机买袋小浣熊掉一半卡住了
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 没涉及到基站
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 这些基带里要是被NSA弄了个后门就好玩了
<iMadper> onlylove: bin的, 不用你自己编译了吧?
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 嗯，我就刷过非官方的基带，很危险
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 这里就你明白了 真是后生可喂啊
<onlylove> iMadper: hadoop这玩意就是java的
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 官方的也一样危险啊
<iMadper> onlylove: java不用编译?
<jyf> onlylove: hadoop也支持其他语言开发 框架而已
<onlylove> iMadper: java不是解释的么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 在jvm虚机里面解释
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 官方的总还能找到公司法人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 啊？ 那不叫解释
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那叫啥
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: nsa也有总部啊 你看谁去找过他们了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃来解释下，那个src和bin的区别
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 解释不清
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 另寻高明
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: p民走的是事后追究的路子 公民走的是事前预防的路子
<jyf> 可惜美国人还是中招了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我把俩包都拖下来，解压看看
<nyfair> 啊呜
<nyfair> jyf: 公民你好
<nyfair> jyf: 同志
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 总有失策的时候啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥，不带bin的多一个docs目录……
<jyf> nyfair: 你的同志还没来上班 不要乱叫
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 军事上，有个情报机构，专门窃听的
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 只要是无线的东西，都是可以跑过去窃听的，破解只是时间问题。
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 我说的是他们在你基带里下点东西 好干点别的
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 有线同理。不是有篇文章说么，现在先抓包，以后再来破解。
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 反正我要换手机了，没事
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 反正你不管怎么换手机都是在党国手掌心里的。
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 你怎么换都一样
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 上次北京雾霾，据说已经危害到国家安全了。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你知道OTA不
<jyf> 就算基带开源都没用
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 那是，还好我不是重要人物，没啥见不得光的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 运营商可以往你的sim里面写东西的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 鼎。写几个恐怖分子的联系方式你就是恐怖分子了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 当然不用写也能完成。党国说你死恐怖分子，你就是恐怖分子，你不是也得是。
<jyf> RainFlying: 你这才是明白了本质问题
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 任何国家都差不多吧
<iIlL10Oo> http://baike.baidu.com/view/76411.htm
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ OTA_百度百科
<jyf> RainFlying: 再浓缩点 就是 党国要你三更死 你就活不到五更 至于你是不是恐怖分子 那也不过是个tag而已
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 要换啥手机
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 换4核的，目前是1核
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 牌子？
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 有什么目标型号么
<jyf> 不会是红米吧
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 要能自己刷机的，sd卡里面放个update.zip就可以刷
<RainFlying> jyf: 在准确点说，党国要你三更死，睡梦也是梦死人。
<jyf> 联发科今年出八核了 如果你在意核心数 建议你等一两个月 iIlL10Oo
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: update.zip 刷机的话只要能上 ClockworkMod Recovery 或者 TeamWin Recovery 之类的就行。
<nyfair> 尼玛，汉化python游戏好累啊
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 嗯，我喜欢root后瞎玩，系统容易崩溃
<nyfair> rpy反编译出的python还要各种挑错
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 手机什么的，稳定才好吧
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 三天两头接不到电话太累
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 自己能刷机，雷布斯的最方便
<onlylove> nyfair: 汉化啥不累……
<onlylove> 喵的！centos的hadoop装上了，根本没法用
<onlylove> 还RPM呢
<onlylove> 我还是试试src的好了
<onlylove> 依赖啥的也不说声
<Cooevl> 光棍节了
<onlylove> iMadper: rpm怎么个彻底卸载法
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用rpm
<onlylove> iMadper: centos仓库米有hadoop，只好rpm了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 我不碰rpm, 不碰 centos, 不碰hadoop, 不碰java....
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 我有2个手机
<onlylove> iMadper: RHEL比CENTOS高级很多么
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 对.
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为rhel挣钱, 并且给我发了工资
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 其中一个专门root后，自己瞎玩
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是RHEL的仓库里面有hadoop
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的黄油飞当时多少钱买的
<iMadper> onlylove: 3300当时
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果debian给你发钱你是不是要说debian比RHEL好
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在肯定很便宜
<iMadper> onlylove: 对.
<imtxc> o
<onlylove> 喵的……自己看man去
<adam8157> iMadper: 节操
<iMadper> adam8157: 我哪儿管得了这许多....
<adam8157> iMadper: debian给你发钱, 你把debian搞得质量很高, 于是debian比RHEL好了
<iMadper> adam8157: 两件事都不可能发声....
<iIlL10Oo> jyf:
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在uefi保留5kb NVM空间, 是三星提出来的. 但是显然不够, 我的dell xps需要更多空间, 不然就变砖....
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 如果大量被基带刷过的手机流入市场，会咋样
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想提交patch revert 5kb那个patch
<onlylove> 猫猫的，告诉我，怎么搞rpm
<onlylove> 我用-e了，不知道卸载没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 于是三桑就变砖le
<gfrog> onlylove: rpm？ round per minute？
<gfrog> onlylove: 你自己做椅子上转就是了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是, 是我的dell xps变砖了
<gfrog> iMadper: 竟然还有xps，土壕
<onlylove> gfrog: 你前东家的
<iMadper> gfrog: 公司的呀
<onlylove> gfrog: rpm包
<iMadper> gfrog: 是lxiang留下来的, 我拿来测试呀
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:38 
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
 * imtxc 收二手手机
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要revert这个? https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=68d929862e29a8b52a7f2f2f86a0600423b093cd
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<freeflying> imtxc, lephone要不
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是.
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我给你blame.
<imtxc> freeflying: 有水果不
<freeflying> imtxc, 买不起啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ^^
<onlylove> 让那些说rpm好的去死
<iMadper> adam8157: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=f8b8404
<iMadper> adam
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个.
<freeflying> onlylove, 你又打了啥鸡血啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我被hadoop官方的rpm搞死了
<onlylove> freeflying: 本来rpm那一套就不熟
<iMadper> adam8157: 真是个大patch, 还得多花点儿功夫来判断是不是要全部都revert
<freeflying> onlylove, 那是你不熟悉rpm,和rpm有啥关系
<onlylove> freeflying: 以为那破东西装上就好用，结果，人centos里面根本就没有/usr/java这目录
<onlylove> freeflying: 我刚用yum 装的java
<onlylove> freeflying: java -version也正常
<imtxc> gfrog: 豪还不赶快入土豪金出4S？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你的xps预留5K不够?
<freeflying> onlylove, 你干嘛要跟centos比呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 空间一共多少?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不愿意……
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是我这边都是centos的template
<iMadper> adam8157: 不确定呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的一共120kb
<iMadper> adam8157: [ 2677.684432] EFI: efi_query_variable_store, total size=131072., remain=39296.
<adam8157> iMadper: 以前的逻辑是预留50%
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我知道.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不如只改一下那个判断 别revert
<freeflying> onlylove, 你多少个节点跑hadoop呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 改成多大?
<adam8157> iMadper: 改成小于5K或者小于20%之类的 双保险锁一下
<onlylove> freeflying: 4
<iMadper> adam8157: 很多机器的nvram空间很小, 而且不需要保留的
<onlylove> freeflying: 就是个测试
<adam8157> iMadper: 你手里有测试数据 比较有说服力
<freeflying> onlylove, 去用aws吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 没, 我就一台dell xps.
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这边其实用的是serengeti，但是我想瞅瞅原始的hadoop怎么跑的
<adam8157> iMadper: 一台也有说服力
<freeflying> onlylove, 我们的juju和aws配合起来很不错
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.
<adam8157> iMadper: 具体百分比你自己衡量吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想先看看我这台机器到底需要预留多少.
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<onlylove> freeflying: 没啥，实在不行我自己用debian试试hadoop单节点一样……就是看看工作机制，vmware的serengeti用的迷迷糊糊的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，openstack里的instance没法当ipsec server嘛？
<gfrog> freeflying: OS里的DNAT似乎要特殊配置？
<onlylove> freeflying: amazon的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 非常的恶心
<freeflying> gfrog, 能用的技术他们都用上了 bridge/nat/ns
<RainFlying> gfrog: 网络从外面进入到 OpenStack 的 instance 的时候已经 DNAT 过了吧。
<RainFlying> gfrog: 记得它的浮动 IP 就是一个 DNAT 规则。
<freeflying> 没错
<freeflying> 而且那个还很二
<RainFlying> freeflying: 不是之后要搞 Neutron 了嘛
<freeflying> RainFlying, 那只是改了个名字而已
<RainFlying> freeflying: 不过一样是非常恶心的东西，好像。
<RainFlying> freeflying: 不太一样的，好像。
<freeflying> RainFlying, 只是改名字
<onlylove> 死磕centos
<freeflying> RainFlying, 那东西也好意思叫sdn,真无语啊
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 所以老外留心山寨机也不是空穴来风
<RainFlying> freeflying: 敝 ex-厂 有做 OpenStack 的开发，我上次听了一下 Neutron 的介绍，感觉是比 Nova Network 时期的网络还要恶心得多。
<freeflying> RainFlying, 确实啊,nova-nw至少简单
<freeflying> RainFlying, 你的ex厂是那架呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf: DF都有人写书了.... http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920022565.do
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Getting Started with Dwarf Fortress - O'Reilly Media
<RainFlying> freeflying: 杭州朗和科技有限公司
<jyf> MeaCulpa: minecraft我不知道有没有书 但是各种衍生品是有的
<freeflying> RainFlying, 高帅富啊
<sgo11> 妈的，我在美国的服务器又ping不通了。如何检查自己IP是否被GFW屏蔽？有确切的方法验证吗？如果真的被屏蔽了，我就换IP了。谢谢。
<RainFlying> freeflying: 朗和都是搬砖和背黑锅的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用gparted在TF卡创建分区，为什么不能写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451956 系统是用live usb启动。 图1 统计信息: 发表于 由 saik — 2013-11-11 14:41
<sgo11> 没做任何非法的事情，为什么墙掉我IP呀？。。。。。
<RainFlying> sgo11: 墙你需要理由吗？
<sgo11> RainFlying, 不需要吗？怎么也得有个原因吧。不然为啥墙？
<sgo11> 这里有没有专家能检测出到底一个国外IP无法访问是因为路由短暂出现故障，还是被墙掉了？我反正看不出有啥区别。
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，连上了，配置写错了…… 囧
<sgo11> 换了个IP，好用了。哎。。。。。
<onlylove> sou_: 墙你需要理由？想墙就墙，自己爬墙
<Cooevl> 又是一念光棍节了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 3d平衡球游戏Neverball软件中心已经可直接下载啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451951 http://iloveubuntu.net/neverball-lovely-classic-3d-arcade-game 感兴趣想体验一把linux系统上的3d平衡球的自行到软件中心搜索neverball来安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-11 13:53
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: 可能是网络被攻击了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又通了一遍FTL
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是要买linode吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 有免费的canonistack，干嘛不用啊。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 速度太慢了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 挺快啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 比我代理差不多。
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 买 vps 吧，来我推荐…… 薅来羊毛一起分
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥推荐啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我家里访问超级慢
 * adam8157 14å¹´ä¹°digitalocean
<imtxc> freeflying: vps, digitalocean
<imtxc> freeflying: 速度还可以哦，你问 adam8157 , gfrog , jyf
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还推荐？ 擦，我都买完了
<lqi> freeflying: linnode的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过只开了一个月的droplet
<adam8157> imtxc: 我看它便宜
<freeflying> lqi, 敝厂的
<lqi> freeflying: link? 和linode比呢？
<sgo11> GFW 就是个婊子。气死我了。你屏蔽我IP，最起码给个理由呀！一没反党，二没判国，三没讨论政治。TMD。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的脚确实不小, 皮鞋比较显 ima
<adam8157> iMadper:
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，看鞋号就能看出来了好嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 44 2E 而已嘛
<jyf> 还行 反正速度还不错 也没被封
<jyf> imtxc: 不过你最好别给人推荐 推荐的人多了 就跟linode那样了
<sgo11> linode很好，反映很快。在支持里开ticket，基本上一分钟之内就有人回复你。
<iMadper> adam8157: e...我肯定不穿皮鞋, 买也是给我老爸买
<adam8157> iMadper: 休闲的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<iMadper> adam8157: 真见鬼...
<sgo11> jyf, linode咋了？
<jyf> sgo11: 没咋的 goodluck
<iMadper> adam8157: 我不停的写入, 结果nvram的free space 不是单调下降的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 还得继续读代码去.
<adam8157> iMadper: 会回收的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 这回不好办了.
<sgo11> jyf, 啥情况？我用了好几年了。基本上没出过问题。就今天出问题了，换了个IP。解决了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 很难找到临界值.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我得看看回收nvram相关的代码去
<Cooevl> ctcp
<adam8157> iMadper: 你大概试试让你的xps不死就行了被
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 只能这样不精确的了. Richard 倾向于直接revert mjg的patch
<stardiviner> 用Emacs的大神，求问这个问题： http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19900949/how-to-make-auto-complete-work-with-yasnippet-and-abbrev
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ ti: emacs - How to make auto-complete work with yasnippet and abbrev? - Stack Overflow
<jyf> sgo11: 没情况a 谁说有了？
<sgo11> jyf, 你刚才说别推荐给别人，推荐的人多了，就和linode一样。言下之义就是linode有些状况呗。呵呵。我就是想了解下，因为我一直在用linode，感觉不错。
<adam8157> iMadper: 那是谁? 我觉得调小百分比并限制最小空间比较好  (可惜这样的问题是不精确, 因为你的数字是瞎猜的 不是像三星给的5K那样好
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，一个月不给奖励
<imtxc> gfrog: 买俩月的话有羊毛薅啊，送10刀的
<jyf> sgo11: 这只是你太敏感了而已 年轻人太闲了一天到晚疑神疑鬼也是很正常的
<adam8157> sgo11: 树大招风, 不过这个避免不了?
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.kernelhub.org/?p=7&dev=17611  这个人
<adam8157> sgo11: 树大招风, 不过这个避免不了.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: richard -rw- weinberger - The Linux Kernel Hub
<sgo11> adam8157, 谢谢回答哈。：）
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪个羊毛
<jyf> imtxc: 羊毛还不是从哥身上號的 马上哥要帮顶信用卡 估计能返点刀用
<imtxc> adam8157: digitalocean 的啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 这个是他大号: http://www.kernelhub.org/?p=7&dev=3106&mbox_type=2
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Richard Weinberger - The Linux Kernel Hub
<imtxc> adam8157: 我当时从 jyf 身上薅下来了10刀
<adam8157> iMadper: 你自己感觉哪个好就先发出来讨论呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<jyf> 我本来就有账户 为了救济imtxc 重新注册了一个 额
<adam8157> imtxc: 推荐啊, 不推荐的羊毛有没有
<jyf> 得弄点bitcoin来租服用 信用卡都绑定人的 真不爽
<imtxc> adam8157: 那没有， jyf 那天不是找到了一个更便宜的么
<jyf> imtxc: 那个有点不敢用
<imtxc> lol
 * imtxc jyf 是个好人
<jyf> 再说了do已经够便宜了 你们还要怎样
<imtxc> 光棍节给发卡
<imtxc> ad
 * jyf 不如发肥皂
<huntxu> iMadper: openssl s_client -connect 127.0.0.1:8888和openssl version的結果發給我
<iMadper> huntxu: 你要arch还是rhel?
<huntxu> iMadper: rhel，最好是把網卡都disable掉的狀況
<iMadper> huntxu: msg了
<iMadper> huntxu: disable个毛, disable了, 我还怎么ssh看输出...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我在f19上用這個，在網卡沒ip的時候會報錯 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 你試試
<iMadper> huntxu: 都是远程的机器, 没办法没网卡...
<huntxu> iMadper: 換ipv6上去，把ipv4的咔嚓了嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会....
<iMadper> huntxu: 也不知道支持不...
<huntxu> iMadper: 寫個腳本
<iMadper> ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 馬上恢復網絡
<huntxu> iMadper: 問題是在arch上是正常的，所以我在想貴廠又幹了些什麽。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 跟刚才结果一样
<huntxu> iMadper: 看來是奇葩的fedora19
<iMadper> huntxu: .
<huntxu> iMadper: 果然是奇葩的fedora19 =.=
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的国砖输出是多少? 32欧姆负载下
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37175
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 特斯拉电动车主讲述车祸经历
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37176
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IE用户面临新的0day偷渡下载攻击
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45818/tiobe-2013-11
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 2013年11月 TIOBE 编程语言排行榜单 - 开源中国社区
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> ie10也跑不了啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: win7下面的8没问题
<palomino|working> 囧
<palomino|working> 还好不用ie
<onlylove> palomino|working: ff有这样那样的小毛病
<onlylove> palomino|working: 在我机器上，关闭标签都延迟好几秒
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 难道开太多了
<palomino|working> 我遇到的问题是...有时sleep后唤醒，firefox就连不上网，得杀进程重运行才可以
<iMadper> imtxc: DR-05推力惊人，输出在32欧负载下最大输出功率是20mW+20mW      ....    学林960, 220mW +220mW ... 差距这么大?!??!?!?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 学林虚标了吧?
<nyfair> 壮哉我大巨硬王朝
<nyfair> 说起来transcat-sql是啥玩意
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是的，就那样的，点了关闭没反应，然后鼠标上去晃一下，就没了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 这么奇怪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以说各种小毛病
<vipzrx> 有人折腾过debian/ubuntu的依赖吗？
<palomino|working> 在linux上用firefox遇到过我这样的问题么，页面上会随机出现黑色小方块，越滚动页面黑快越多，但切换一下窗口就好了
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398413/
<nyfair> vipzrx: 别折腾，怒删系统的飘过
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: +1
<vipzrx> 这两周debian安装近10多次
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: install 其他软件也会这样的，估计是判断为那些软件需要安装
<vipzrx> 卸载bc 和安装bc所依赖的软件明显的不对称，
<happyaron> vipzrx: 你为什么要卸载bc呢。。。
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: apt-get install 直接回车也这样
<onlylove> 明显和bc有仇
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 哪些软件是之前就缺损的
<happyaron> vipzrx: 卸载bc的时候会卸载所有依赖bc的包
<happyaron> vipzrx: 而安装bc的时候只安装bc依赖的包
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 没什么奇怪的
<vipzrx> 这样啊，我去试试 。看看bluez-cups的依赖
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: apt-get update 先
<nyfair> vipzrx: 折腾依赖还是用gentoo吧
<vipzrx> 现在还不敢用骨头
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: arch比gentoo好玩
<vipzrx> 先踏踏实实学点东西 用debian
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 也更操蛋
<nyfair> vipzrx: 学东西干嘛不用windows
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 至少完全升级时，不用编译等很久
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 干嘛要升级？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 那倒是
<onlylove> 学东西明显要用lfs的说
<nyfair> pacman -Syu是病
<nyfair> lfs能学到啥，最多学点装逼资本
<nyfair> 君不见我朝一堆学术资源需要那啥啥啥超星阅读器
<onlylove> 自己搞依赖和init
<onlylove> 超星………………
<nyfair> 大学论文都要doc
<onlylove> 就上学的时候象征性的用过一次
<nyfair> 装linux就是和整个天朝学术界过不去
<iIlL10Oo> doc格式开源不
<onlylove> doc算啥
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 开源，标准完全公开
<imtxc> iMadper: 不太清楚哇。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 那还好
<onlylove> 指定一个你机器上没有的字体才纠结
<imtxc> iMadper: 你哪天可以拿过去玩玩试试
<nyfair> 所以说office是必备软件啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 学林好像也是 20 啊还是 30 ，忘记了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  16:16 
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 土豪的东西, 我不碰了...
<iMadper> nyfair: 所以我都是yaourt -Syu
<imtxc> iMadper: …… 不土豪啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 点点点
<iMadper> imtxc: dr05, 应该已经足够我用了
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: 排到队么有
<gfrog> happyaron: 折腾了半天racoon，跟cisco设备互联好麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<iMadper> imtxc: 淘宝国行各种便宜吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不支持中文才是蛋疼的问题
 * iMadper 打电话报修
<happyaron> gfrog: racoon已经是linux上最好用的了……虽然linux在ipsec上基本麻烦吐血
<happyaron> gfrog: openswan那麻烦程度就是一个要死的节奏啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 囧。拿iptables自己把自己关门外了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞个简单的vpn吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 做好办公室的vpn了，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 让我们屌丝在安卓上好用的
<freeflying> gfrog, awesome
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那个乃不能用嘛？
<imtxc> iMadper: 都买这土豪设备了，还听什么中文音乐！
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以额外做个openvpn跟你，但是这玩意各种被咔嚓。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃转IT 部门了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 他是半个it？
<gfrog> imtxc: 没IT，全自己动手
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是半个it
<happyaron> gfrog: 搭个vpn给大家用吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯…… IT见到cloud的问题就是：support们知道嘛，然后问问题的回答：我就是support，然后IT瀑布汗……
 * adam8157 今天没免俗套的买了俩东西
<gfrog> happyaron: canonistack自己搞啊
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 速度慢出翔
<gfrog> happyaron: 为毛我这很快……
<iMadper> imtxc: 就听中文的呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 内网vpn?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥内网vpn？
<adam8157> gfrog: "16:21 < gfrog> freeflying: 做好办公室的vpn了，lol"
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前只翻墙
<adam8157> gfrog: 公用的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 做在路由上了，办公室内部透明翻
<adam8157> To Ezio, 请给 gfrog 加工资
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那屋没搞，想用请来我屋
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 也好也好, 要不就没理由买vps了
<vipzrx> gentoo的依赖是要比debian简单点吗？
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 只要写 USE 就可以，或者直接 --force-install-over 就可以
<vipzrx> 在gentoo中打印机cups也会依赖到bc这个计算程序吗？
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 大升级的时候，编译好几个小时
<vipzrx> 我的机子是e32 16G 性能够用
<vipzrx> e3v2
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: bc 和 cups 没关系，你那个是bc之前就缺损的软件包，install时，系统顺便帮你安装
<onlylove> vipzrx: bc貌似是base里面的，你别和他较劲了
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 你先apt-get update , 再卸载bc, 安装bc ， 就对了
<vipzrx> 因为有过lfs的经验，
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398502/
<vipzrx> 在卸载bc的时候，会提示要卸载cups等包
<iIlL10Oo> 奇怪了。。
<vipzrx> 我有的时候想不明白，debian里面的依赖
<MeaCulpa> ....
<nyfair> 洁癖有时候会让你很累的
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你想不明白的
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 依赖关系被篡改？
<iMadper> vipzrx: cups依赖bc 多正常的一件事
<vipzrx> 因为我之前是用ubuntu12.04 ppa安装firefox 里面的一些插件需要firefox在22以上
<onlylove> vipzrx: 人就那么写的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 人家写cups的时候就依赖bc了呀
<nyfair> pango依赖libthai是正常的？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 基本所有的发行版, cups都依赖bc了
<nyfair> 尼玛泰国人的文字怎么处理还要专门搞个库？
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: cups是什么
<iIlL10Oo> g cups
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 打印机
<vipzrx> debian 7 stable 里面的iceweasel 是17 。我想卸载iceweasel ，debian非要给我卸载gnome-core
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: cups Apr 12, 2013 |...| iTunes: http://smarturl.it/morepitch Amazon: http://smarturl.it/PitchDeluxe Google play: http://smarturl.it/pitchplay Music video by Anna Kendrick |...|
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 哇，有g啦
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 有时候不灵的，网速问题
<onlylove> vipzrx: 和你说了，那是因为x-www-browser
<nyfair> arch我想去掉gstreamer那个累啊，还得自己编译qtwebkit
<nyfair> kde还好，gtk系列的玩意就更疼了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你怎么会惹上那烂货gstreamer
<iIlL10Oo> cups 依赖的东东确实多
<vipzrx> x-www-browser 这个我又装了一个浏览器，设置成别的，也不行
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37177
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软不应该雇用任何试图杀死Bing和Xbox的CEO
<onlylove> Elop赶紧把xbox什么的卖掉
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 因为我经常要处理多媒体啊，gstreamer之烂世人皆知，只有linuxtoy那地方一堆人说那玩意好
<onlylove> 然后微软死翘翘
<imtxc> gfrog: 搭个vpn给大家用吧
<imtxc> lol
<vipzrx> 之前看到一片帖子 ，说在卸载iceweasel之前，把默认浏览器设置成别的。试了没成功
<iIlL10Oo> cups 需要连接windows的打印机，就很多依赖了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 可怜的娃
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: Samba之啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，才发现这个渣渣路由器没法做route-based vpn policy
<nyfair> 另外gstreamer主页挂在自由软件基金会上，那地方常年出开源废品
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你用啥设置的，update-alternative?
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa:  是的，cups依赖 samba-client
<nyfair> 自由软件基金会就他妈一群中二脑残富二代
<vipzrx> onlylove:  对啊
<vipzrx> 我安装的浏览器前面已经是* 了
<onlylove> vipzrx: 我估计gnome的有些依赖有问题，而不是iceweasel,因为我单独装的iceweasel，并没有装gnomecore
<vipzrx> 那个帖子是你写的吗？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 不是我
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: cups没办法，只能依赖那些东东
<vipzrx> onlylove:  你现在用的便？
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: cups我没删，又不大，就放那里吧
<vipzrx> debian ？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 如果按照你说的，那我要装iceweasel，必须装gnomecore
<onlylove> vipzrx: 我用的是啊
<vipzrx> 7吗?
<onlylove> 有很大区别么
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: gstreamer是播放视频用的吧？
<onlylove> 你试过Jessie不那样么
<freeflying> gfrog, 找nancy买个支持的呗
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我记得是音频啊……
<onlylove> vipzrx: stabel
<vipzrx> 我不知道。我现在被逼到sid 了 用了新的iceweasel
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 音视频 一起的
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚才她还说没钱买水果了，都是她自掏腰包买的
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你装synaptic，然后看看依赖怎么回事
<vipzrx> 不能卸载iceweasel问题在stable中也有？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: vipzrx : aptitude show cups
<onlylove> vipzrx: 7就是stable
<vipzrx> 不能用apt-get 看吗？
<nyfair> linuxtoy那鬼地方还有人说我又没用过gstreamer写东西，尼玛gstreamer之烂我都能照着源码一行一行喷过来。什么事情都没干，把一堆第三方的api调用来调用去，当这是乐高玩具啊！
<onlylove> vipzrx: synapitic方便
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你都有xbrowser了还差那个
<nyfair> 结果搞的依赖一大堆
<vipzrx> xbrowser ？
<nyfair> 反观隔壁ffmpeg，什么依赖都不用就带了全套解码器了，加依赖只是为了搞编码器
<MeaCulpa> "-gstreamer -musicbrainz sdl -pulseaudio -wmf -fame cdr -dvi -mp3rtp -xine"
<onlylove> 我是说，你都装X和浏览器了，不差新立得一个了
<vipzrx> x-www-browser 是一个组吧?
<vipzrx> 几种包管理器会乱吧
<onlylove> x-www-browser默认调用的就是firefox
<vipzrx> 那个是可以改的
<eexpress> update-alternatives
<onlylove> vipzrx: 我当然知道可以改
<eexpress> nyfair: 你这妹子，去用win吧。这么罗嗦
<RainFlying> 今天没免俗地买了一只白色的虎皮鹦鹉
<nyfair> ubuntu自带的不是epiphany
<iIlL10Oo> vipzrx: 都是调用 apt-get 的
<nyfair> eexpress: 你不懂，我是为吐槽而吐槽
<onlylove> vipzrx: 算了，不和你说了
<eexpress> 哦。闷骚的 nyfair
<onlylove> RainFlying: 虎皮鹦鹉到底是啥米
<RainFlying> 我就很知趣地把 Linux 装在了虚拟机里。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你把ee吓跑了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 虎皮鹦鹉就是鹦鹉的一种啊，原产于袋鼠国内陆地区。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我就见过鹦鹉，有蓝的，绿的，黄的，白的，啥品种不知道
<gfrog> 完全看不懂那些case…… 感觉弱爆了。 cc freeflying
<nyfair> 下班下班
<RainFlying> onlylove: 看多少大，如果就拳头大小各种颜色并且便宜的，那么大概就是虎皮鹦鹉了。如果是半米长什么的，那可能是金刚或者亚马逊什么的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我没见过大个的
<onlylove> nyfair那啥quit……看得迷迷糊糊的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 比如这种金刚。 http://baike.baidu.com/view/969134.htm
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 灰绿金刚鹦鹉_百度百科
<MeaCulpa> 鸟
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我刚看了，我见到的那就是虎皮鹦鹉，没见过别的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 活得没见过别的
<onlylove> 虎皮是热带鸟，在中国野外生存能力差。很多不能存活。特别是不会过冬。
<onlylove> 看样子我是养不起来
<RainFlying> onlylove: 养鹰嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猛禽……那要有证还是啥的吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还是说那东西是保护动物不让养来着
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好像需要国家级部门批的证。
<onlylove> 就是麻雀养不来，不然养麻雀
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我懒得搞那些证啥的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以养，也可以猎，但是猎的话需要特殊的证，养也需要证，买卖也需要证。而且理论上，带着穿省好像也是要证的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以养鸽子，不过鸽子会比较臭。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你给我来个不要证的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 算了，我还是研究金鱼去
<RainFlying> onlylove: 金鱼比虎皮鹦鹉娇贵吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那我继续研究狮子猫去了……
<onlylove> 那啥，我记得小学课本有个叫珍珠鸟的……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 怎么不买鸡尾鹦鹉
<vipzrx> 有在gentoo下面编译过android的ma ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 黄庄小区门口有家羊汤很不错, 而且可以续, 烧饼一块钱一个  cc iMadper imtxc
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你不是第一个问我这样的问题了。理由很简单嘛，因为我本科的时候就想过养虎皮鹦鹉了，而且虎皮鹦鹉长得笔鸡尾鹦鹉要萌嘛。
<adam8157> 虎皮青椒
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<RainFlying> onlylove: 冯老师的文章嘛
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我觉得鸡尾的那个毛很萌……而且鸡尾的寿命长
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞的啥
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/5048/4941331.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 珍珠鸟_百度百科
<onlylove> RainFlying: 怎么看我家都养不来，冬天搞不好会冻死
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你说顶上的还是尾巴的？ 提醒大的话养着不方便，现在我给虎皮鹦鹉 50 x 50
<RainFlying> x 50 的笼子，太小了，准备上 200 x 200 x 200 的笼子。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 如果鸡尾鹦鹉的话，那笼子要更大了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 头上的那一撮
<RainFlying> onlylove: 话说金刚鹦鹉寿命最长的有 80 年。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我记得有个白鹦鹉还是啥的，70多年的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你家四面透风的嘛？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是四面透风……但是没有集体供暖
<onlylove> RainFlying: 冬天搞不好室内会结冰
<RainFlying> onlylove: 空调嘛，或者搞个电暖炉对着笼子。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 小时候窗上的冰花都很厚的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 人都顾不上，还管鸟呢……
<iMadper> adam8157: 羊汤
<iMadper> adam8157: 最近买了不少好牛肉, 但是羊肉还是很贵
<onlylove> iMadper: 我听说有那啥牛肉精，你是不是弄点羊肉精之类的把你那牛肉变羊肉
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是算了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 无法加载自己编译的kernel？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451959 按照这个链接一步步做的kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel 重启以后，看dmesg显示linux version里面貌似还是老的时间戳,这是咋回事呢？“Linux version 3.11.0-13-generic (buildd@roseapple) ..........#20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26) 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 swiths — 2013-11-11 17:09
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • /var/log/syslog 的日志时间是从那里取得？如何修改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451961 请问/var/log/syslog 的日志时间是从那里取得？如何修改？ 发现syslog的时间跟date的时间不一致，date的时间是跟我电脑本地时间一致的 # tail -100f /var/log/syslog Nov 11 01:11:10 ubuntu110 ds_agent[987]: 1001|SET_TIMEZONE|-1
<^k^> ─> 0 (Unknown error -10) Nov 11 01:11:40 ubuntu110 ds_agent[987]: 1001|SET_TIMEZONE|-10 (Unknown error -10) Nov 11 01:12:01 ubuntu110 CRON[1194 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫你说的额了
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫你说的饿了
<adam8157> gfrog: hoho
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 快餐，还得开会
 * gfrog 感觉苦逼爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你每天这个开会真够呛, 工作时间外啊 得跟你老板反应下
<gfrog> adam8157: 他问了来着，我其实可以不去
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过今天白天问题比较严重…… 我得去听下
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说明天老板娘要来
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> gfrog: 不对啊, 上次mark带着来的不是这个名字啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你管这么多干毛线
<adam8157> gfrog: 扯淡, 明天来的不是老板娘, 到时候闹误会就不好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你还准备上去跪舔嘛……
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 雙系統硬盤安裝出現file 'initrd.lz' not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451963 雙系統，昨天裝Kubuntu 10.04還好好的。升級到13.04後（無法升級到13.10)重裝10.04，或直接裝13.10版本，文本界面輸入initrd /initrd.lz時均出現如下提示： Error file 'initrd.lz' not found 這是什麼原因？請諸位指點。 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走
<^k^> ─> 之間 — 2013-11-11 17:51
<adam8157> gfrog: 没..
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你怕毛线
<imtxc> gfrog: 哟，你们老板要来了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 娘
<imtxc> 怪不得基娃都要加班了
<imtxc> gfrog: 呐，申请花旗信用卡还可以薅一个啦卡拉……
<gfrog> imtxc: 要那么多干毛线
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实我连一个都用不到，有人要么，送给他
 * imtxc 下班
<kgjmbqhft340728> 什么东西不要了
<ofan> 公交车上，一女的拖了一条狗坐在我旁边，我看了一眼那狗，它也看我一眼，再看，它还看我。我就一直盯着它看，它也盯着我看。 持续了一段时间后，那女的看看她的狗，又看看我，问：你们认识？ 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu下格式化过的U盘，作为安装器，开机时找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451965 刚接触LINUX不久，用U盘反复折腾了好几个版本。 可是发现ubuntu 下格式化过U盘，这个U盘在制作成安装启动盘后，开机时就无法读出来。 有次在朋友的WIN7上右键格式了一下，又好了。 这几天又在UBUNTU下
<leavfin> ofan: 什么品种的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu下格式化过的U盘，作为安装器，开机时找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451967 刚接触LINUX不久，用U盘反复折腾了好几个版本。 可是发现ubuntu 下格式化过U盘，这个U盘在制作成安装启动盘后，开机时就无法读出来。 有次在朋友的WIN7上右键格式了一下，又好了。 这几天又在UBUNTU下
<iMadper> lpy: .
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu 12.04.3中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。，求高手解答啊。。。。。速度球 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451968 ubuntu 12.04.3中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。，求高手解答啊。。。。。速度球 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaoshunyu —
<^k^> ─> 2013-11-11 19:58
<jusss> 13.10发布会是不是早结束了？
<jusss> 还想免费拿点礼品呢
<jusss> char** n;有人用过吗
<iMadper> jusss: 直接问你的问题
<yanqia> www.bluevm.com 大家试试看能访问这个地址不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* BlueVM - Portal Home (@ bluevm.com)
<yanqia> 想确定是对方站点的异常还是被 G - F - W 了。
<jusss> iMadper: main(,n);char** n;那这个n是？
<slucx> jusss: 字符串指针？
<iMadper> jusss: 啥? 你贴完整的代码.
<jusss> iMadper: 随便写的
<jusss> iMadper: 没完整的代码，随便写的
<iMadper> jusss: 那我怎么知道你的char **n是干嘛的
<jusss> slucx: 这个n是指向运行程序时后面加的参数？
<slucx> 嗯，所有的
<slucx> fun(int argc, char **argv);
<iMadper> jusss: char **n, 这个n是你自己指定的呀!
<slucx> ./a.out 1 2 3 4 其中argv[0] = ./a.out
<iMadper> jusss: 之前的参数, 已经被你shadow掉了
<iMadper> jusss: 要么是个编译错误, 要么是个shadow
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> slucx: main函数参数里面的n, 确实是指定的参数. 但是, char **n, 是jusss自己定义的.
<iMadper> slucx: 应该是个shadow
<slucx> iMadper: 哦
<slucx> 没有环境，说啥都可以lol
<slucx> 指针而已
<iMadper> jusss: 不对, 你这是老式的语法, 就是函数的定义后面跟着参数的类型?
<iMadper> slucx: 我错, 我没认出来
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: main(,l);char **l;{printf("%s??/n",_____);}里面填什么能把运行时输入的第一个参数输出？
<jusss> slucx: 里面填什么能把运行时输入的第一个参数输出？
<slucx> l[0]
<slucx> 程序名
<slucx> l[n]; 跟shell一样
<jusss> slucx: 所以l??(1??)就是*(l+1) ?
<iMadper> jusss: *(l+1)
<iMadper> jusss: 或者 l[1]   语法糖来的, 两个一样
<slucx> 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: main(,l)是错的。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 废话.
<iMadper> jusss: 没第一个参数名呀
<jusss> iMadper: 第一个参数好像不能少。。。改成main(m,l);就行
<iMadper> jusss: ... 废话
<iMadper> jusss: 别用老式的写法了
<iMadper> jusss: 可读性不好
<jusss> iMadper: 只是玩玩。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 所以你不会再从我这里得到任何答案了
<jusss> iMadper: 你不感觉很有意思吗？
<jusss> iMadper: 整天写一模一样的东西，不感觉很恶心吗。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 但求解决问题 + 让人容易理解.
<jusss> iMadper: 整体上来就int main(void);或那一堆很长的参数之类的
<iMadper> jusss: 每天看这些稀奇古怪, 解决不了任何问题的代码, 才叫恶心
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> iMadper: 只是玩玩。。。又不是真这样用
<iMadper> jusss: 你这样玩, 我不喜欢这样玩, 所以以后这种代码, 不用来问我了. 你想玩, 但是别来占用我的时间.
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<imtxc> 大家今天买了什么都？  iMadper freeflying
<iMadper> imtxc: nothing
<imtxc> iMadper: 没橹个K450？
<iMadper> imtxc: k450/k420 , 还没um1好听
<freeflying> imtxc, 毛没买
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，k450 431, 还能薅包高大上的泡面。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 一天都在修bug
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个 k242hd很值倒是
<freeflying> 遇到猪一样的队友彻底败了
<imtxc> freeflying: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/353323
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ AKG 爱科技 K450 便携式头戴耳机+Yumyum养养牌冬荫功面350g 431元包邮（598+13.1-180）_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> 这编辑………… 满减后实付431元包邮，算是除了0元购外低价格了吧，搞定一个入耳一个头戴。
<iMadper> imtxc: k450垃圾, 宁愿不听, 也不用
<imtxc> K450头戴， 方便面入耳。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<hoxily> jusss: 又在研究奇怪的代码了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 在祖国还是哪里呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 霓虹,被发配ing
<imtxc> freeflying: 每周出来一次啊？ 赞
<freeflying> imtxc, 悲催啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 开店日淘代购吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 我看行
<imtxc> 现在日元还有之前那么大优势么
<freeflying> imtxc, 有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 明天了看看日亚的邮差包儿 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实今天那个京东的女朋友5号挺实惠的
<iGoogle> 网络异常，请重新操作
<imtxc> 估计很多被JS买走了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神，今儿入啥好货没
<iGoogle> 准备再买一个球拍。结果发现只便宜了30
<imtxc> 马蛋，不敢看推荐了，下个月账单还不清了。。。
 * imtxc 今天再点一次下单就剁手
<iGoogle> 恩。我也发现，信用卡都7k了。
<imtxc> i
<iGoogle> 剁了
<jusss> hoxily: 只是好玩，随便写写
<imtxc> iGoogle: 花了7k 还是剩了7k
<iGoogle> 账单。
<imtxc> |||
<imtxc> 倒霉，光棍节了，能装微信的手机还坏了。
<iGoogle> 删了微信吧。那乱的
<hoxily> jusss: 希望你能一直坚持下去。
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 电动饼干焦, 大爱
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊，最低都1799了，还是被秒完，我觉得是JS们干的
<iGoogle> 世界如此险恶，你要内心强大。我叫安妮，是一个房产经纪人。本来，我只打算花五分钟向他推销房子，结果被他绑架，被迫和他同居在深山的小木屋里。我要忍受他的各种折磨，还要日日夜夜担心他要杀我……
<imtxc> 神都看的啥。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 这就不知道了.
<iGoogle> 摘录摘录
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: shadowsocks 有中文名字了
<imtxc> 影梭 ……………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 有了好几天了
<mao> 有了DOTA2，linux下的生活幸福了许多呀。。。。。
<imtxc> dota2？
<imtxc> 是什么
<mao> imtxc, 兄弟，你在卖萌吗？？
<imtxc> mao: 没有啊
<imtxc> mao: 你说的是游戏么？ 有 linux 版本的了？
<freeflying> iMadper, imtxc M-BM- M-BM- M-BM- M-BM- M-BM- M-BM- M-BM-
<freeflying> 这个是啥字节
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我以为你在念咒语...
<hoxily> 我好像在cygwin上用irssi的时候见过这此 M-...
<imtxc> 这是啥
<imtxc> 我以为优惠码呢。。
<freeflying> unprintable char
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> 好像是因为使用了 ncurses库，而不是 ncursesw库导致的。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/204035.html  638 值
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【AKGK242HD】AKG K242HD 监听式头戴耳机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<mao> imtxc, 刚才没在，是游戏，是必玩的那种类型，建议可以试试，高中生就算了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，ping过程遇到问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451973 一台电脑eth0 192.168.2.10， 开发板两块网卡eth0 192.168.2.2 eth1 192.168.3.3通过网线把电脑的eth0和开发板的eth0网口相连。 前提是我已经把开发板 /etc/sysctl.conf 里面的 #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1的井号去掉并重启，而且 cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 是
<imtxc> iMadper: 对监听兴趣不大啊
<nonme> docky软件不能全屏，怎么破？
<nonme> 有没有人知道？
<nonme> 怎么解决？
<nonme> :-$
 * imtxc 碎觉
<nonme> 我装了docky后所有软件都不能满屏，怎么解决？
<tcstory> confirms removal of unused script-dirs from .vim/bundle/.
<tcstory>  这句话是啥意思啊
<leavfin> FF00
<chenqisu123> 还有没人在，双显卡 的机器怎么安装显卡驱动
<chenqisu123> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=400097 照着这个，安装驱动的时候报错 64位的机器
<^k^> chenqisu123 ⇪ ti: ati+intel双显卡笔记本安装13.1版本A卡驱动(适用于ubuntu12.10) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nonme> 我装了docky后所有软件都不能满屏，怎么解决？
<leavfin> nonme: 不能设置自动隐藏吗？
<nonme> leavfin: 设置了也不行
<leavfin> 具体说说
<nonme> leavfin: 就是点击软件全屏的时候，屏幕的左右和上边都会留有空余
<nonme> le
<nonme> leavfin: 具体现象就是这样子：http://imagebin.org/276635
<leavfin> nonme: 这个是全屏？
<nonme1> leavfin: 是啊
<leavfin> 是empathy?
<leavfin> nonme1: 其他程序的窗口能全屏吗？比如终端
<nonme1> leavfin: pidgin,所有软件都是这样
<leavfin> docky退出以后，就没问题？
<nonme1> leavfin: 是啊
<leavfin> 是不是docky本身的问题？
<nonme1> leavfin: 这个不知道……
<nonme1> leavfin: 除了这个问题，好像挺好的
<leavfin>  nonme1 我怀疑是他自己的问题
<leavfin> nonme1: 以前用过几次，用的时候没问题，配置的时候会黑屏
<nonme1> leavfin: 我看别人的截图好像没什么问题
<leavfin> nonme1: 最大化没问题？
<nonme1> leavfin: 我的有问题
<leavfin> nonme1: 也这个样子？
<nonme1> leavfin: 是啊
<nonme1> leavfin: 那个图就是最大化的
<leavfin> nonme1: 试过删除配置文件没？
<leavfin> nonme1: 试过删除配置文件没？
<nonme> leavfin: 能看出是什么问题吗？
<leavfin> nonme: 光看图怎么能看出问题，你可以从终端启动docky
<leavfin> nonme: 然后看看有什么错误提示
<leavfin> nonme: 光看图怎么能看出问题，你可以从终端启动docky
<leavfin> nonme: 然后看看有什么错误提示
<leavfin> 什么情况？nonme nonme1 是相同的人吗？
<nonme> le
<leavfin> 什么情况？nonme nonme1 是相同的人吗？
<nonme> leavfin: 是，不知怎的用nonme1登录了
<nonme> leavfin: nonme是我
<leavfin> nonme: 光看图怎么能看出问题，你可以从终端启动docky
<leavfin> nonme: 从然后看看有什么错误提示
<nonme> leavfin: http://code.bulix.org/ha0z6b-84959
<^k^> nonme ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<nonme> ^k^: 这个是什么意思啊？
<^k^> nonme, 你不说了。  00:32 
<leavfin> nonme: 不是，你是不是就打开，然后关闭？
<nonme> leavfin: 没有关哦，用终端打开就是这样子
<leavfin> nonme: 是不是执行一次全屏或者最大化比较好呢？
<nonme> leavfin: 执行后没有变化
<nonme> leavfin: 这个问题怎么解决http://code.bulix.org/0zc2s4-84960
<^k^> nonme ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<leavfin> nonme: 是什么东西啊？python3？不是写了dpkg的错误吗
<leavfin> df
<nonme> leavfin: 怎么解决这个问题，现在每次装软件都提示错误
<leavfin> nonme: 要不要先aptitude install -f 一下
<nonme> le
<nonme> leavfin: 不行
<leavfin> nonme: 提示什么？
<nonme> leavfin: 一样啊
<nonme> leavfin: 睡了，明天再搞。88
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: knownbad: 去網上下了 10GB 的 bitcoin 的 chainblock，然後 這兒 load 了半天才 load 了 1GB 左右……
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/YTJYZ
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 有钱！
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 太有錢了，錢都是好幾位數的 http://uploadpie.com/EsXOl
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> 零也是资产。。。
<^k^> 05:08
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:08
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-12
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 作为一个中端用户，纠结于Kubuntu和Windows7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451974 作为一个中端用户，由于懂得一点系统基础，又不怎么玩游戏，所以没有小白玩家的知识恐惧，也没有游戏玩家的需求。 就想要个既好看又方便的系统。 Windows的应用虽然多，但总会被这样那样的流氓软件绑架桌面，所以有时候
<^k^> ─> 捉摸着要不要干脆换到linux下面去好了。但是linux的好处除了没多少“邪恶的程序员”愿搭理外，就只有“ …
<psychologe> hello 早上好
<hoxily>  morning
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45841/nosql-is-not-disruptive-technology
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 数据库老兵：大数据时代 NoSQL 不是颠覆性技术 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 开发今天的新闻
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45839/software-trial-expired-not-constitute-infringement
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 法院判决:软件试用版过期继续用不构成侵权 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 磊科脑子坏掉了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45838/chinaese-privacy
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中国人最不担心隐私安全 仅半数知道互联网危险 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> 以前吹云，现在吹大数据
<Niac> 浮夸风的延续
<Niac> linux有什么好书推荐的
<Niac> 入门级别的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45826?p=2#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 阿里“双十一”全天交易额 350 亿 交易 1.7 亿笔 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 来来来，咱看看天猫昨天的成绩
<onlylove> Niac: 入门级别？那个啥，linux系统管理手册，好像是这个吧，米国科罗拉多大学的一个教授和她的小伙伴写的
<RainFlying> Linux 系统管理技术手册
<onlylove> Niac: 那个好像有点难……要不你先看鸟哥？
<onlylove> 恩……来篇老文章……欢迎开喷
<RainFlying> onlylove: 科大那教授还是还是个女的，写最后一版的时候把 Linux 和 Unix 合在一起写了。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38559/why-chinese-dont-have-os
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中国人为什么做不出自己的操作系统 - 开源中国社区
<Niac> onlylove thx
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好像今年坐船玩的时候走丢了……不知道找到没
<RainFlying> Niac: onlylove 其实我觉得如果入手的话看一遍 Debian References 就差不多入门了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 在写上一版的书的时候就在太平洋上吧。。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45842/the-six-months-rule
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 编程六月定律 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你这就不懂了，debian references是鸟语的，那书有中文版
<Niac> RainFlying 是编程
<onlylove> 编程……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 啥？搞梨牛渴死不看英文？ 那搞毛。。。
<onlylove> 高级unix环境变成
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看好了，入门、
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37185
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Xbox One将引入看视频解锁成就功能
<RainFlying> Niac: 编程的话上来就是 <Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment> 和 < Unix Network Programming>。 这两本看完我觉得应该已经一两年过去了。
<onlylove> Niac: 编程就那本，高级UNIX环境编程
<RainFlying> onlylove: 入门不应该才看英文么？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 顺便。 http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: Debian 参考手册
<onlylove> RainFlying: 先熟悉下套路么
<Niac> 看英文累 啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看到了吧……
<Niac> 看不懂了，再去翻英文的
<onlylove> XBOX这是要做啥呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37182
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国的恐惧来自何方？
<onlylove> Niac: 事实上那时候已经被带沟里了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37184
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 物理学家打破波粒二象性的分子大小记录
<onlylove> Niac: 那时候你需要从头看鸟语版
<Niac> onlylove 那不是更悲催
<onlylove> Niac: 哦，其实不悲催的
<onlylove> Niac: 你至少有基础，看英文就不那么累了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看这个手册对猫猫不公平
<Niac> onlylove 前进的道路总是这么曲折
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫猫和suse会大声喊，我们是事实上的ENT标准
<onlylove> Niac: 你可以开始就看鸟语，走的慢点，不懂的地方找中文资料
<onlylove> Niac: 但是你的鸟语要足够好
<Niac> onlylove 鸟语能看个三五分吧
<onlylove> Niac: 那样不行……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你看，他那样的鸟语，你让他看鸟语版……光翻字典去了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 开始菜单->应用程序，卸载图标残留 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451980 由于失误，我在 deepinlinux 12.06 amd64 上安装了 WineQQ2012-20120302-Longene.deb 这个qq，结果安装后再次打开安装包还是显示安装按钮，不知道是没成功还是咋滴。 接着开始菜单->应用程序 有了qq图标，点开当然没反应。于是我打开了它的路径把
<Niac> onlylove 万恶的巴别塔
<onlylove> Niac: 巴别塔？
<Niac> onlylove 嗯 如果不建这个塔，上帝不会搞乱语言，就没有压力了
<onlylove> Niac: 你的意思是只留中文还是只留英文
<Niac> onlylove 西伯利亚语吧
<onlylove> Niac: 我不知道你是不是教徒，但是语言的形成和上帝没啥关系
<Niac> onlylove 哦 我只是找点吐槽点而已
<onlylove> Niac: 西伯利亚语……行了，我直接变文盲了
<Niac> onlylove 圣经最早是用西伯利亚语写的吧
<onlylove> Niac: 爱啥啥，我恨透了鸟语
<RainFlying> onlylove: Niac  大学英语 2 考试 59 分的路过
<RainFlying> onlylove: Niac  同不喜欢学英语。在我英语课本还没拿出来过，大学已经结束了。
<Niac> onlylove 牛逼
<Niac> onlylove 那怎么毕业的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不好意思，CET4 544分路过，我鸟语好不代表我喜欢这东西
<onlylove> Niac: 你应该问另一个
<Niac> onlylove 444的无颜
<RainFlying> Niac: onlylove 大学英语 3 和 4 过了，然后再搞了一个日语，然后就毕业了。
<onlylove> Niac: 过分数线了吧？
<onlylove> Niac: 我记得425是分数线？
<Niac> onlylove 425 的线吧
<RainFlying> Niac: onlylove  敝校是 47x ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃校分数线也高……不是换算百分60就过么
<Niac> RainFlying 多好的学校啊
<onlylove> Niac: 多说一句，其实我CET6也过了……
<Niac> onlylove 坑爹哦，我没考
<Niac> onlylove 你是研究生还是博士生
<onlylove> Niac: CET6才坑爹，完全是词汇，我是本科
<RainFlying> onlylove: CET-4   479， CET-6 没考过，后来投简历被要求考 TOEIC，然后考了 945， 差了 5 分就 950 了。。。不过 TOEIC 那英语估计就高中水平的。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃应该靠托福或者GRE的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 卧槽，那么贵，而且我当时是只有半个月左右时间啊，连报名都来不及吧。 8 月 25 日报名了 TOEIC， 然后 9 月 15 日就考了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 过年之后靠 IELTS
<huntxu> RainFlying: 見過托業裸考差幾分滿分的。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那样也好……IELTS也差不多的
<Niac> 我也想考个证，提高下工资的说
<huntxu> RainFlying: toeic就是題多，做得快就行
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不走学术路线考毛的托福。
<iIlL10Oo> 自11月11日第1分钟，阿里巴巴旗下天猫商城已录得支付宝成交额突破亿元。截至凌晨5时许，天猫平台网购总成交额突破百亿
<RainFlying> onlylove: 底子好没办法。我出考场的时候我就觉得这回栽了，听力错了十来道。尼玛的自动翻页的，都来不及改答案。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 听力 450，阅读 495， 阅读部分半个小时做完，跟词汇相关的错了一题，听力惨不忍睹。
<cifer> * GFW has quit (Quit: 离开)
<cifer> * GFW (~pengshao@124.132.211.213) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<GFW> cifer, why
<cifer> GFW, I just find your name interisting
<GFW> cifer, haha..overpraise
<Niac> overpraise 坑爹哦，还真有这个词
 * kingbo ！！终于会过代理用irssi了
 * kingbo 现还是只能过http代理，还没法过socks代理
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天肿么样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 一坨坨啊
<GFW> ..
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问使用wine运行程序的时候，能不能选择使用那个显卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451981 我是笔记本双显卡，用wine1.6运行wow。但是运行的时候应该是使用了集成的inter显卡，画面卡顿，帧速很低。能不能在运行的时候选择我的nvidia显卡呢？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 shjanken — 2013-11-12 10:28
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心无力了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 都是神马情况，感觉PM桑已经郁闷暴了。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • vlc打开xspf播放列表怎么只能显示25个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451984 不会是我的VLC设置问题吧 city tv.xspf.tar.gz 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdgglhy — 2013-11-12 11:03
<GFW> Niac, of course.
<Niac> GFW 我可怜的 英语，先是被美国，后事被中国，强奸的面目全非
<RainFlying> Niac: 我的主管是瑞士的，说得一口印度式英语。
<GFW> Niac, 我更可怜啦..和国外人聊天都不大行...印度和日本说的英语最难懂㔹.
<GFW> Niac, 好多词我只是认识,都忘记怎么读了.
<Niac> RainFlying 尼玛瑞士和印度，跨越好大啊
<RainFlying> 我周围一圈，除了两个同事，其余全部都是老外。
<RainFlying> Niac: 并不是说是印度英语，不过很多单词发音上会比较像。
<Niac> RainFlying 本来我一直厌恶普通话的发音的，现在感觉好多了
<Niac> 至少还没毁的那么干净
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 反映两个问题不知道ubuntu的开发者能不能看到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451986 主板(MotherBoard):ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 CPU:AMD FX-8150 RAID0+UEFI+Secure Boot+GPT RAID是在UEFI模式下用uefi shell组建的,使用主板集成的RAID功能 第一个问题: 在windows下分的分区ubuntu安装的时候没办法识别大于500G的分区,超过500G分区后面
<^k^> ─> 的分区也没办法识别,多次重建分区表问题依旧 所以我认为ubuntu不支持大于500G的RAID分区 第二个问题: Secure …
 * kingbo 今天很安静，神都睡着了。。。。
<Niac> 有研究神学的吗，
<kingbo> Niac: 我的工作是研究地震，争取有生之年能运用它整死个非人类级鬼神
<eexpress> Niac: 有。找 MeaCulpa
<eexpress> kingbo: 地震？床震？
<kingbo> 靠，真正米虫父在？
<kingbo> eexpress: 没得好妹子，床不会自己震
<eexpress> 你可以自己震
<kingbo> 那算啥子事哦
<Niac> eexpress 非自动式振动床？
<eexpress> 手腕骨头那不舒服，是鼠标手？
<eexpress> nnnnd
<Niac> kingbo 人力驱震？
<kingbo> Niac: 扫雷的
<adam8157> gfrog: 饿
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃
<adam8157> gfrog: 没吃的
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 来公司吃
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 有新货了?
<eexpress> 互相吃。吃蛋蛋，吃噶嘛。支持。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: .
<Niac> kingbo 我一直在练习用意念召唤出一个妹子的
<eexpress> gfrog_working: 有好玩的没
<kingbo> Niac: 你正在向神靠近。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, cron.d咋写啊
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 直接写crontab，crontab -e
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 我不喜欢cron.d
<Niac> kingbo 不过我最近发现，用rmb做祭品，会增大成功的几率
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 其实cron.d扔个脚本进去就行。
<adam8157> eexpress: 土壕
<freeflying> gfrog_working, */30 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpd -x -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -q > /dev/null 2>&1
<freeflying> gfrog_working, 这样的没问题吧
 * adam8157 我觉得我们频道说"土壕"领先麻瓜一个世代
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 土壕，再发明一个词吧
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 坐等gaoji
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 感觉是没问题的。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 不行？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 不过ntpd启动了扔那不就行了，为啥办小时跑一次？
<eexpress> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/276703
<kingbo> Niac: 神鬼长命百岁靠的是这个里央有的http://user.qzone.qq.com/648448805/blog/1383914701#!app=2&via=QZ.HashRefresh
<^k^> kingbo ... ⇪ 保持平常心 [http://648448805.qzone.qq.com]
<freeflying> 执行就老报错 bad username
<eexpress> gfrog_working: 看图
<gfrog_working> eexpress: 忙呢，没空
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 哈？ 这是root的crontab吧？
<kingbo> http://user.qzone.qq.com/648448805/blog/1383914701#!app=2&via=QZ.HashRefresh&pos=1383914701
<adam8157> eexpress: 少儿科普读物 鉴定完毕
<eexpress> 创世纪的语法
<eexpress> 有 gfrog_working
<adam8157> eexpress: 创世纪个鬼,  创世纪一定是这些一起创造 没有演化 而且也没有snake
<adam8157> eexpress: 土壕
<adam8157> eexpress: 前几天看了一篇文章说开公司的好处, 税负各种降啊, 然后就想到你
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<eexpress> adam8157: 你就知道snake...
<eexpress> adam8157: 公司税收高的。只是要想办法。
<adam8157> eexpress: 和个人比 税负还是低
<eexpress> 才不。高很多
<eexpress> 去高新区，可以免2年。你去开一个吧。
<adam8157> eexpress: 送我49%股份就完了嘛
<eexpress> 啊。。。抢啊。太狠了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: */30 * * * * 这是半小时一次还是2分钟一次，我糊涂了……
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 2
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 30
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ……
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 2
<eexpress> @@
<adam8157> 30 和 */30的区别
<eexpress> 蛋蛋想钱，想到错乱了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 30是整点30分
<Niac> 发现代码慢慢写多了的时候会不自觉的将if else 用 三元来替代，仅仅是未了让代码更简洁精辟，当然也有人说用三元可以让你有高潮的感觉。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 但是隔30分和正好30分不一样
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 这个是两分钟一次吧... 我忘了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ……
<eexpress> 整除为0才执行。 gfrog_working
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪 ^
<RainFlying> */30 是每隔 30 分钟执行一次。
<gfrog_working> eexpress: 还是神靠谱
<eexpress> 原则性问题
<gfrog_working> eexpress: 其实是取模对吧
<adam8157> 哦
<eexpress> adam8157: 去高新区开一个炒股公司。
<RainFlying> adam8157: man 5 crontab;    Step values can be used in conjunction with ranges.  Following a range with ``/<number>'' specifies skips of the number's
<RainFlying>      value through the range.  For example, ``0-23/2'' can be used in the hours field to specify command execution every other
<RainFlying>      hour (the alternative in the V7 standard is ``0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22'').  Steps are also permitted after an
<RainFlying>      asterisk, so if you want to say ``every two hours'', just use ``*/2''.
<eexpress> 然后，税务局的妹子对你说：呸。这公司也敢进高新区。
<adam8157> ...
<RainFlying> 好像一不留神就贴了大段的东西了。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 赞
<eexpress> 难道是emacs的热键？ RainFlying
<RainFlying> eexpress: 什么 emacs 热键？
<eexpress> 额。你居然不知道这。算了。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 你是说 ERC ?
<eexpress> 有些人，emacs绑定的 ，把剪贴板的都送出来了。 lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 穷困潦倒啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 。。我还等你生股神，我好掺和啊。
<eexpress> 成股神
<RainFlying> eexpress: 233， 我在用 Textual 这个客户端。 Emacs 不会用， Vim 也不会用。
<eexpress> 不知道这客户端。
<adam8157> eexpress: 现在就可以 哈哈  穷困潦倒是和你比
<RainFlying> eexpress: http://www.codeux.com/textual/
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Textual: IRC for Mac OS X
<eexpress> adam8157: .... 马上就牛皮了。你看
<eexpress> RainFlying: 水果的软件。不理会。
<adam8157> eexpress: 同辈亲戚和同学里 没房没车的就我一个... 潦倒啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥学校。。贵族的？
<eexpress> 高端啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 就普通学校, 西电
<eexpress> adam8157: 申明下你的概念，二房，算不算“房”
<adam8157> ......
 * eexpress 难道蛋蛋是说没二房。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 一房都没有啊
<eexpress> 膜拜。。
<kingbo> adam8157: VPN可以过sock代理连接服务端不？
<adam8157> kingbo: 没看懂  你想要redsocks?
<eexpress> 没试过的可以猜不? kingbo
<eexpress> 吃饭吃饭
<onlylove> adam8157: 普通学校，西电……不活了，我等二批次院校
<kingbo> adam8157: 想通过sock代理与家里构成局域网
<RainFlying> adam8157: 西电人手一车么？
<onlylove> 说起来，我在TI上班的时候，有个实习生妹子是西电的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我在朗和上班的时候，我们组有好几个是西电的。
<kingbo> adam8157: 做个透明代理应该可以，但直接用代理行不行得？
 * adam8157 当年发挥不好少了三十分, 即便如此, 再少三十分也可以去西电...
<adam8157> kingbo: 你直接架vpn不完了
<adam8157> kingbo: 只有socks代理的话去看看redsocks
<kingbo> adam8157: VPN在家架好了
<kingbo> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> onlylove: 西电的女生, 不是没漂亮的 只是比例太小
<onlylove> adam8157: 啊，到TI实习的那个还可以，最起码对得起观众
<onlylove> adam8157: 老实讲，她身高和我差不多，如果穿稍微高点的鞋，搞不好比我高
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04用启动盘安装，可以启动，但安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451987 Ubuntu12.04用优盘做的启动盘，有USB CD Rom和USB HDD都试过了，可以启动，到选择菜单那一步还可以，但不论选什么，运行都是失败，下面附上了图片，希望高人指导下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little Potato — 2013-11-12 11
<^k^> ─> :26
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37187
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国留美学生数量创下新纪录
 * gfrog_working 当年发挥好了，不小心上了大学……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37189
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 台风海燕横扫菲律宾
<onlylove> 我该怎么评论那些所谓发挥好了或者不好的
<adam8157> 该你歪
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 妈蛋，办公室冻死人啊。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 明天不来了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 真心没法干活，爪子都冻麻了
<roylez> gfrog: 办公室是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的护膝和发带到了, 发带是个红的...
<gfrog> roylez: remote的土壕大大
<adam8157> RainFlying: 乐乐壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 发？！带？！！！！
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 以前打球流汗辣眼睛
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<roylez> gfrog: 可怜的两栖动物没头发
<gfrog> adam8157: 打羽毛球有妹子啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 你那什么办公室啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 坑爹爆了
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是户外给你个窝棚吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 打羽毛球有妹子啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 无论神马时候都很多好嘛
<roylez> gfrog: 后来都被负心的蛋蛋气跑了
<gfrog> adam8157: 游泳也很多妹子啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱司一起去的话就没了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是去运动还是去寻觅妹子去了……
<adam8157> g
<onlylove> 貌似做什么都有很多妹子
<adam8157> gfrog: 游泳是有妹子 也有很多重量级的大爷大妈 残念啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 洗澡的时候肯定没妹子
<gfrog> adam8157: 大爷大妈你都不放过……
<onlylove> gfrog: 你可以偷混进女浴池
<gfrog> onlylove: 我长得不像，还得换你
<onlylove> gfrog: 我更不像
<roylez> onlylove: 买个发带就像了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太无聊了
 * gfrog 为毛 adam8157 说发带我就脑补了下 adam8157 长发及腰的场景……
 * adam8157 卧槽
 * gfrog oops
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 攻击聊天室里的卢瑟，他们都不反击了...
<onlylove> roylez: 你找蛋蛋要发带去吧，我怎么觉得你们都比我像
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<onlylove> roylez: 攻击不是好孩子
<adam8157> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9c10a7adjw1eahzp2reh7j20gs059weu.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 前贵组管的package真多
<gfrog> adam8157: iscsi也要管
<adam8157> gfrog: 隔壁组
<roylez> gfrog: 是凶贵组吧
<gfrog> adam8157: è´µdept.
<adam8157> 好吧
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 订RHEL kernel bug list的方法是不是还是watch kernel-qe@最简单？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 没订过........
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都悄悄定virt-bugs@好久了
 * gfrog Bug 834541 - kernel crash when restarting NetworkManager cc adam8157 
 * gfrog RHEL7凶狠。
<onlylove> 这样都能carsh
<onlylove> iMadper: 重启下NetworkManager，看看你现在的kernel会不会崩掉
 * adam8157 开了下bugzilla.redhat.com 熟悉亲切 眼泪流下来
<gfrog> adam8157: 熟悉亲切个毛线，有编辑权限的时候不是这界面好嘛……
<adam8157> gfrog: 就说首页
<gfrog> adam8157: 以前从来不开首页……
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有nm
<iMadper> adam8157: 乖, 不哭
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu13.10如何关闭火狐的全局菜单？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451989 以前在扩展里都有一个“global menu bar integration”，关掉他就行了。可是升级13.10以后这个扩展没有了！现在要关闭火狐的全局菜单要如何弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyuyan — 2013-11-12 12:25
<imtxc> 早
<hrzhu> shell 里面用 cut 命令能拿到打印出来的第一个单词吗，man 里面只有 byte 和 character 的参数
<hrzhu> 我想要第一个 word
<iMadper> hrzhu: cut -d ' '  ?
<hrzhu> 不行 那个 delimiter 的参数看不懂 或者不用 cut 也行 有其他办法能拿到打印出来的第一个单词吗
<RainFlying> hrzhu: awk '{print $1}'
<nyfair> MTV EMA颁奖礼举行 李宇春击败比伯夺全球艺人奖
<RainFlying> hrzhu: cut 也是可以的。
<RainFlying> hrzhu: rainflying@rainflying-mac ~ % echo "abcd edfg" | cut -d' ' -f1
<RainFlying> abcd
<nyfair> 壮哉我大春哥，怒操丁日
<hrzhu> RainFlying: awk 这个可以，但是因为我是用在 zsh prompt 的配置里面 我希望它显示一些东西 { } $ 在 zsh 配置文件里有特殊含义的 我又不知道怎么转移
<hrzhu> RainFlying: echo "abcd edfg" | cut -d' ' -f1 好像不行
<jyf> http://jor1k.widgetry.org/ 看这个 js模拟的linux 现在加了网络支持 所有人都在一个内网  这下好玩了
<^k^> jyf ⇪ t: jor1k: OpenRISC OR1K Javascript Emulator Running Linux With Network Support
<wiiw> hrzhu: echo "abcd edfg" | ruby -e " puts gets.split.first "
<onlylove> jyf: 啥好玩的，可以mail还是啥
<wiiw> hrzhu: http://snag.gy/BpHnJ.jpg
<iMadper> ruby启动速度比cut慢不少的.
<iMadper> hrzhu: 不知道你的cut是啥. 反正我这里可以.
<wiiw> iMadper: 可以使用jruby 或 mruby
<iMadper> wiiw: jruby启动不是更慢?!?!?!
<wiiw> ..
<hrzhu> jruby相当慢……
<RainFlying> wiiw: mruby 是嵌入式上用的那个吧？
<wiiw> RainFlying: 普通的PC也能用
<jyf> onlylove: 可以结对编程啊
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/GSQu3.jpg
<hrzhu> iMadper: 嗯 echo "abcd edfg" | cut -d' ' -f 1 可以 我刚才 zsh 配置错了 所以运行命令会显示个出错信息 所以刚才以为不可以 但是写在 zsh PROMPT 里 他会说 no such file or directory:  -f 1
<onlylove> jyf: 我大概是不行了……看外文的东西干脆一点看不下来
<iMadper> hrzhu: ... 你没有标准输入了
<onlylove> jyf: 尤其是电子版】
<iMadper> hrzhu: 就得指定个文件.
<jyf> onlylove: 我四级都没过 还不是照样混过来了
<onlylove> jyf: 都不知道这几天怎么了，以前看没问题的
<jyf> onlylove: 你先要对自己有信心啊 我现在的习惯就是 看到不懂的词先猜下意思 然后去dict.cn查
<jyf> 其实我应该搞个插件 双击词就出意思 这个度好
<onlylove> jyf: 根本不是词汇的问题，我现在看书就看不下
<jyf> onlylove: 我好像也有这问题 以前在办公室还能学点东西 现在学不下去 所以我要回家去
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得我有必要看医生
<jyf> 希望家里安静的环境可以学下东西
<hrzhu> 额 基本上我要实现的是在 zsh PROMPT 里通过运行某个命令 显示一些信息（我当前的python版本/venv)但是我只想要第一个单词……
<jyf> onlylove: 也许有空可以试试冥想
<onlylove> jyf: 不懂……
<adam8157> jyf: 还有几天?
<jyf> onlylove: 我觉得这可能是现代人生活中碰到需要分心的事务太多导致的吧 冥想可以培养集中注意力的能力 可以考虑下
<jyf> adam8157: 大概2周后吧
<onlylove> jyf: 我注意力一直不容易集中，从小就这样
<jyf> onlylove: 那你可能是天生的多核
<jyf> 我则是很容易处理多个事务 怀疑是天生的超线程
<onlylove> jyf: smp?
<jyf> 或者是有硬件栈切换支持
<wiiw> onlylove: 找个安静的地方就OK了，比如老家
 * adam8157 两周后又得搬家
<jyf> wiiw: 也不一定要回家嘛  只要安静就行
<jyf> 我第一家公司 有个小黑屋
<wiiw> 嗯
<onlylove> wiiw: 有些事……我觉得还是把烦心事处理了的好，人无远虑必有近忧
<jyf> 高级的一个研究人员就在那里面
<jyf> 是个老外
<jyf> 当时觉得不好 现在回想起来 真是个好环境
<onlylove> wiiw: 最近烦心事太多
<jyf> onlylove: 怎么了？ 可以说出来听听
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕搬四通桥去了？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu steam 中的dota2 如何绑定完美电竞帐号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451990 首先,非常感谢论坛达人发布的如何在ubuntu 中如何安装 dota2的帖子,经过 一天的下载已经成功安装,运行了一下,效果还不错...可是设置国服,进入游戏时会出现 "绑定完美帐号窗口",但是所有的输入栏都 无法输入任何字
<adam8157> gfrog: 没找呢还
<wiiw> onlylove: 心病还需心药，解铃亦然
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<onlylove> jyf: 不知道，大概就是不适应北京生活吧，怎么说，来了快两年了，还是不习惯，然后还有工作啊，还有些别的，
<jyf> wiiw: 这都是p话
<adam8157> gfrog: 自如好贵啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你吃过没
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不如说村里附近都很贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有
<jyf> 虽然如此 但是假如你追求个姑娘不成 这个你怎么解铃还需系领人？
<onlylove> jyf: 在北京工作一直不稳，发愁明天会不会被开掉
<wiiw> onlylove: 北京没有妹子
<jyf> 所以要研究点别的alternative的方案
<jyf> onlylove: 我来了4年了 然后就要走了 呵呵
<jyf> onlylove: 不行可以考虑南下 好歹空气好点
<onlylove> jyf: 追求姑娘的问题……唉……家里不催还好，催的话真心麻烦
<onlylove> jyf: 想去苏州
<wiiw> onlylove: 我有鼻炎，北京空气怕怕
<onlylove> wiiw: 有妹子又能咋样
<jyf> onlylove: 可以啊 苏州也有不少公司 昨天我还有个朋友叫我去苏州一个团队
<hrzhu> http://snag.gy/IUzf1.jpg 我现在的 prompt 我嫌那个 python 的版本信息太长了……
<jyf> 是个做超市大数据的
<onlylove> wiiw: 我也有，还有咽炎
<onlylove> jyf: 我上个PM和我说过，想让我去，他说那边有个团队做server的
<onlylove> jyf: 我想了想，还是留下来了
<jyf> onlylove: 那就去啊
<jyf> onlylove: 江南的好姑娘多啊
<onlylove> jyf: 当时在北京还有事情
<jyf> onlylove: 我不明白你这样的为何一定要在帝都呢 有的人像我朋友 他就是要闯出个名堂 所以非要在帝都
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈
<jyf> onlylove: 你无非是讨生活 去魔都 广州 都可以啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<jyf> onlylove: 我看你的心态并不是那种人啊
<onlylove> jyf: 不过事后证明……我多心了，当时家里有个妹子，考北师大的硕士，说是电脑不好，当时答应她说她开学以后去给她弄好，结果貌似这事人在家搞定了，不了了之
<onlylove> jyf: 我家里有些事情弄不明白
<onlylove> jyf: 所以从家里出来了
<onlylove> jyf: 讨生活哪里都一样
<jyf> onlylove: 这没什么 我有个妹子要我去修电脑 我给他推荐别人了
<jyf> 事后想起来 这是脑壳让驴踢了 没过脑子的做法
<onlylove> jyf: 我这是答应了，当时专门买的散热膏
<onlylove> jyf: 联想的破本子
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 无聊，show个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451992 统计信息: 发表于 由 nodig — 2013-11-12 13:00
<jyf> 不过过去都过去了 停下来后悔是浪费将来的时间
<freeflying> happyaron, preseed里有几处能设apt proxy
<onlylove> jyf: 就差买套新的散热组件了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没搞过……
<jyf> onlylove: 请你认真体会下我上一句
<onlylove> jyf: 我到北京是因为对北京比较熟悉
<onlylove> jyf: 讲起来我还没算过我家离苏州多远
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得我在北京最舒服的时间反而是没工作的那段时间
<x007007007> 好久木有来了
<x007007007> 大家好
<onlylove> jyf: 那段时间基本完全自己掌控
<jyf> onlylove: 你在广东 苏州总是近一点的
<onlylove> jyf: 我家山东好吧
<jyf> onlylove: 很好 终于套出你的信息了
<^k^> x007007007:点点点.  13:05 
<onlylove> jyf: 需要套么……
<jyf> onlylove: 需要
<onlylove> jyf: 很多人都知道我山东的
<jyf> 关键是我不知道
<x007007007> ^k^: 是机器人？
<onlylove> jyf: 你找个人问问好了
<jyf> 没人告诉我 我就自己找
<^k^> x007007007, 如果我能帮助它。  13:05 
<onlylove> jyf: 比方说蛋蛋是威海的
<jyf> onlylove: 这个我知道 我见过蛋本尊
<onlylove> jyf: 罗洁是潍坊的……这些都有人知道
<onlylove> jyf: 我也见过蛋本尊啊
<jyf> 个我也知道 我见过他妹妹的照
<onlylove> jyf: 人俩妹妹呢
<jyf> 恩
<onlylove> 为毛我现在神烦hadoop
<x007007007> 有人搞过ipsec吗，有啥好点的状态查看方式
<wiiw> onlylove: 北京的妹子都是以赚钱为目的的，还是乡下的妹子实在
<onlylove> wiiw: 乡下妹子去北京的呢
<onlylove> wiiw: 其实我倒是认识俩北京土著妹子，都还不错
<onlylove> wiiw: 不过都有男朋友了
<onlylove> wiiw: 我在TI那阵子，前台换的有点频繁
<onlylove> wiiw: 我在TI一年，换了仨，然后我走了没半月，换了第四个
<iMadper> 北京土著妹子, 基本不是很看重钱吧?
<onlylove> 不看重
<iMadper> 我认识的不多, 不过从我认识的几个人来看, 反倒是外地来北京上学之后想留在北京的那几个妹子对物质要求更多一些, 北京土著反而要求没那么高
<onlylove> iMadper: 王朔北京的大姓么
<onlylove> iMadper: 我认识的那俩都姓王
<iMadper> onlylove: 额, 王在好多地方都是大姓吧?~
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个, 北京对于姓氏没啥地域性吧? 反正都是四处迁过来的
<wiiw> onlylove: 北京的沙尘暴，我估计是工程车一车车运过去的，一路运一路撒
<roylez> MeaCulpa: at&t又连不上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linux下没问题，windows下一坨屎
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，我记得solidot前几天有个姓氏地域分布
<onlylove> jyf: 说起来看书看不下去，在这聊天没问题……真奇怪
<jyf> iMadper: 王是排名前五的姓氏 我刚好之前看过一个报告
<onlylove> wiiw: 不是的……北京有地理特色
<jyf> onlylove: 聊天也无聊我感觉是做什么事都持续不长
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 关于kylin的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451993 kylin是谁在开发与维护的？是否被中国的工信部和谐过和阉割过？是否安插了“绿坝”之类的流氓软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 金玉满堂 — 2013-11-12 13:09
<onlylove> wiiw: 北京和济南差不多，三面山的
<wiiw> onlylove: 个人意见，运沙子和化学品一样，建议密封。
<onlylove> wiiw: 那种三面山的环境，如果不刮风的话，粉尘也好，霾也好，很难被吹开的
<onlylove> wiiw: 然后汽车尾气啥的多一点，空气就坏了
<wiiw> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> wiiw: 原来在济南上学的时候，早上在英雄山上，看市区，就有个灰色的锅盖一样的一层
<wiiw> onlylove: 雾也是灰色的
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得聊天的话题转移的快是一个原因，我现在这键盘动静有点大
<wiiw> onlylove: 那就不闲聊了
<onlylove> wiiw: 和雾不一样的，雾是灰白的，我说的那是灰黑的
<onlylove> wiiw: 不闲聊我就想睡觉了
<wiiw> onlylove: 晚上不睡吗
<onlylove> wiiw: 晚上睡啊
<onlylove> wiiw: 白天就是打盹，然后就睡着了，如果白天睡着了，晚上就清醒了，问题是白天不能睡，总犯困，然后晚上睡了第二天还不清醒
<wiiw> onlylove: 我以前刚买电脑时，经常半夜2点睡觉，乡下真那个安静。。
<onlylove> wiiw: 我看情况吧，如果我看书能看下去，看一个通宵没问题的，当年看小骆驼就那样
<onlylove> wiiw: 不过后来都忘了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37190
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 做爱是一种高效锻炼
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37191
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | wxWidgets 2.0推出15年后3.0正式发布
<wiiw> onlylove: 有妹子做爱真好
<onlylove> wiiw: 乃给我找个？
<Niac> 我也要
 * wiiw 不闲聊了
<onlylove> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/411/4116792.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 白色限量版 富士推出X-A1微单新套装_富士 X-A1套机（XC16-50mm）_数码影像新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 单电真的比单反有前途么
<Niac> 右手真的比左手灵活？
<jyf> wiiw: 你这是忽悠人呢
<x007007007> onlylove:我上次听专业人士说单电成像和单反基本一样
<onlylove> x007007007: 单反的问题在于，那个反光镜是为啥存在的……再就是，单电和单反镜头不兼容啊
<onlylove> http://mobile.zol.com.cn/411/4113169.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 五太子全面压制 Nexus 5/Nexus 4对比评测_LG Nexus 5（16GB）_手机Android频道-中关村在线
<x007007007> onlylove: 好象是应为取景和成像的光源被分开两个感应器吧，不知道是不是和偏振有关？
<onlylove> x007007007: 不清楚……不过，我总是觉得传统的有些东西更好一点，比方说135
<onlylove> x007007007: 现在的全画幅多贵啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: -_-! Linux 你还at&t...脏不脏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 挂代理用的
<jyf> att不是挺好的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妈的整了一小时了，还连不上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 至今不想在家里弄...
<x007007007> 有人搞过ipsec吗
<onlylove> 五太子不错的样子
<MeaCulpa> ,
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/411/4110023_all.html#p4115075
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 一周高点击热文：苹果本遭遇疯狂扫射_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<Niac> function factorial4(x){ 	return x<1?x=1:x*factorial4(x-1);  }
<Niac> 能不用递归和循环解决吗
<Niac> 改写成只有三元元算的方式
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去at&t下了一个8.11,8.3的明显有security的问题，公司还在用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可见真正的security公司不在乎
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/409/4090936_all.html#p4091713
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 枪打只是小Case 惨遭虐待的IT产品尸体_笔记本电脑_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<eexpress> 网上定票的，怎么拿到发票。
<roylez> eexpress: 去火车站要
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 无所谓的
<adam8157> eexpress: 发票?
<onlylove> eexpress: 火车票要发票？
<adam8157> eexpress: 火车还有发票? 直接火车票
<onlylove> eexpress: 火车票不就是发票么
<adam8157> eexpress: 飞机是去柜台取行程单
<imtxc> eexpress: 神要去哪里了
<adam8157> eexpress: 给报销么? 我的行程单都没打印
<onlylove> eexpress: 火车站附近有取票处，刷下身份证就好
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在飞机怎么个坐法……
<adam8157> onlylove: 买票 去机场用身份证或者护照去票 飞
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是，我记得现在不都是没票，都行程单了么，拿啥换登机牌
<adam8157> onlylove: 身份证 或者护照
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 终于连上了....
<adam8157> onlylove: 我曾经只用二维码登机, 没换过登机牌
<onlylove> adam8157: 没做过那么高端洋气上档次的交通工具，表说你回家都用飞的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我家离飞机场太远了，要去潍坊或者烟台，然后转汽车
<adam8157> onlylove: 回家飞 回来去青岛坐高铁
<adam8157> onlylove: 去烟台和威海的那俩破车你懂得
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得烟台有趟T字头的，14小时？
<adam8157> onlylove: K的, 没T
<MeaCulpa> jyf: wow，几年过去了，Dwarf Fortress都这样玩了...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: http://dwarffortresswiki.org/images/6/65/Df-crops-diagram.png
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: image/png
<adam8157> onlylove: 山东公路发达, 铁路不行
<adam8157> onlylove: 不过再过两年就有到我们镇上的高铁了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我怎么记得我坐过一次T
<eexpress> nnnnd 飞机票。去火车站要。
<eexpress> 行程单不行的
<onlylove> adam8157: 刚看了下，就一个K了
<eexpress> adam8157: 我去你的老家
<adam8157> eexpress: 灰机 只有行程单 没有发票...
<adam8157> eexpress: 啧啧
<eexpress> 你高端。不报销的啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 报销就是用行程单...  以前报过  现在没有, 现在是直接给买了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 窗口一启动就是最大化，怎么破…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451996 我是新手，刚开始用KDE.现在用的是kde4.10.5, 也不知道设置了什么，只有打开一个新的窗口，就是最大化……真崩溃了，求解决之道……谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanderhao — 2013-11-12 13:58
<eexpress> 行程单，不能抵扣增值税吧
<onlylove> http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=4008839258&tn=monline_dg
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 4008839258_百度搜索
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这是写bot的流程？
<onlylove> 刚这个神奇的电话给我打电话了
<jyf> adam8157: 可以凭行程单换取发票的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不是，DF里面种田
<jyf> adam8157: 买机票那地方都有清楚说明
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我曾经想用python做个脱机的bot客户端 最终还是那个api支持太少作罢
<jyf> 不过java的api倒是很吊
<adam8157> jyf: 国内机票就是用行程单... 国际的才有发票吧
<jyf> adam8157: 可以换的 大佬
<adam8157> 《国家税务总局、中国民用航空总局关于试行民航电子客票报销凭证有关问题的通知》（国税发〔2006〕39号）规定，航空运输电子客票暂使用《航空运输电子客票行程单》作为旅客购买电子客票的付款凭证或报销凭证，同时具备提示旅客行程的作用。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 啥东西的客户端
<adam8157> jyf: 好吧, 从没换过发票
<jyf> MeaCulpa: minecraft啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: o
<jyf> adam8157: 我也从来没换过啊 我都自己打印机票 哪来那么多麻烦
<jyf> 又不报销 管他什么发票不发票的
<adam8157> jyf: 没换过你就乱讲, 你说的就是行程单
<adam8157> jyf: 不信你再去看过
<jyf> adam8157: 我从来就不要行程单
<wiiw> 一般只要个登机牌，不要行程单的吧？
<jyf> 我只是以前没坐过飞机 所以坐飞机的时候 我把那个说明全看了一遍
<jyf> 对此有所了解而已
<MeaCulpa> 登机牌作为乘坐凭证，行程单是购买凭证
<adam8157> http://help.ctrip.com/(S(mvnjrg55zfsuif55auyhqd55))/QuestionDetail.aspx?questionId=56
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 携程旅行网-帮助中心-帮助问题详情-酒店预订-机票预订-旅游度假预订-高铁预订
<adam8157> http://help.elong.com/479.html
<MeaCulpa> 登机牌是你和航空公司的东西，行程单是你和销售的东西
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 为什么国内机票不能开发票呢？ – 艺龙旅行网 – 帮助中心
<jyf> wiiw: 头一回我坐飞机 他说可以自己打印登机牌 所以我就用单位的打印机出了个 登机的时候别人看我从口袋了掏出个白纸 展开以后当机票用 都瞪着我
<wiiw> jyf: 能登机就行了，很多人不用报销
<MeaCulpa> jyf: lol
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我感觉也挺囧的 就好像以前拿着介绍信上火车一样
 * MeaCulpa 发票这东西在民航没法用，有中间商
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 机票只是有价证券
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 机票只是有价证券, 你拿期货的概念去看他就是了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 奇啪的是那此我回帝都是坐火车的 找了个黄牛用站方保留权搞了个卧铺 也是一张白纸 后来换了个票
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那是人家内部打通了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那火车票呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 火车票在我国是合同文本
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 只是机构操作不一样
<jyf> 为何机票就不算？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 机票不算
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 因为你手拿机票，航空公司有权决定那是不是废纸
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 登机牌才是合同文本
<jyf> 火车票难道不是？/
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这个世界上没有机票
<jyf> 难怪要换登机牌
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你这样想就对了，不存在机票这个东西，从来都没有
<jyf> 我本来就对要换一次登机牌觉得困惑 你这算是解了我一或
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 所以机票只是第三方给你的一个购买证明
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 机票是民航局监管的，航空公司发行的有价证券
<jyf> 机票临时决定要不要给你登机牌让你享受这次服务
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 可以这么理解，证券嘛
<void1> dir
<jyf> 那卖机票的不是要受金融监管部门的监督了？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 民航局监管
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有价证券不是所有的都收到金融部门监管的
<jyf> 好吧
<jyf> 说道期货 我国的期货市场有涨停跌停等特色么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你哪怕直接从航空公司买，也只是环节少了一点而已，还是个证券...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不知...水太深
<MeaCulpa> 个人又不能玩
<onlylove> 看着头大
<jyf> 个人不能？
<jyf> 额 我一直以为可以 草
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Nanjing/208656  给你个上海妹子
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不知道，不能吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<eexpress> adam8157: 蛤蟆嘴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年纪不对，人家要82-87
<jyf> 打算在上海定居的。mm她不要求男生有房有车
<jyf> adam8157: 打算定居 又不要求房
<jyf> 难道天天住酒店
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 乐乐看着还挺嫩
<jyf> adam8157: 有钱可以年轻点
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 人家自己有房啊，笨笨
<adam8157> jyf: 这年头姑娘说实话要房子是要被骂的, 只能装
 * jyf 有钱当然帅了 当然年轻了 当然上进了
<jyf> adam8157: 这姑娘长得挺漂亮的 怎么还需要挂牌呢
<eexpress> 蛋蛋自己都没，推给乐乐的，肯定不是好的。
<jyf> 我看估计是很有心机 想要在清华那个社区找潜力股
<onlylove> 177的身高……
<eexpress> 那么大的蛤蟆嘴，你看不出。 jyf
<onlylove> 原发信站: 饮水思源
<jyf> eexpress: 我是以欧美的标准来看的 你难道没注意到欧美那些女明星 性感的嘴都有点大么
 * adam8157 177-178路过, 唉, 在我家算矮的 丢人
<jyf> 等我研究下那个邮箱
<eexpress> 那是厚，不是宽瘪吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那是嘴唇，不是说嘴...
<roylez> adam8157: 上海俩字就够打败我了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你好土...
<adam8157> roylez: 对了 你要去au找鬼妹
<roylez> adam8157: 看见北上的旗帜就可以逃跑了
<RainFlying> 话说有用东方有线破宽带的么？
 * adam8157 求鬼妹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝都鬼妹多不
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不是 你看那个朱里安娜不就是这样么
<onlylove> 上海丈母娘貌似很出名啊，不过妹子好像无锡的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中关村这边少
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你傻啊，人大附近怎么可能多？显然要北京师范啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 人大里头不少
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Angelina Jolie...你好土...那是厚...
<jyf> 老实说 这姑娘很漂亮 不过就是感觉脸相有点中性化 好像头发踢短也很像长得帅的男的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 鬼妹子，永远师范最高
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 无锡人这样的很多
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我天天在帝都为人民服雾除尘 土点很正常了
<onlylove> adam8157: 鬼妹啥意思
<adam8157> onlylove: 洋妞
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 来魔都，我帮你在华东师范边上租房
<eexpress> 我理解为黑黢黢的那种。 onlylove
<RainFlying> 话说敝厂上海这边最大的就是个金发的美女来着
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 做我邻居
<jyf> 身材有点歪
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我带你去看鬼美
<onlylove> eexpress: 你可以给蛋蛋说你的理解
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 异性合租好了
<eexpress> onlylove: 怕导致误解
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 昨天看台北的酒店 有混合宿舍青年公寓
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 解放区有什么值得买的么
<jyf> adam8157: 这邮箱id是专门为这个帖注册的
<eexpress> adam8157: 混合的，你也没便宜占吧。
<jyf> 怀疑是炒作
<onlylove> jyf: 那妹子不错的样子……估计是早期挑剩下的，或者有别的问题，不过我没那么高
<onlylove> jyf: 靠，这么快爬出来了？
<jyf> onlylove: 青年公寓不是上下铺那种么 青年旅社都这样
<jyf> 对得上眼就去开房
<eexpress> ，，
<jyf> onlylove: 就搜下就能知道了
<onlylove> jyf: 我住青年公寓的话，同屋的会疯掉的
<eexpress> 上下铺，还去开房。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我每天上班带我一家子看好多鬼妹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为了结婚，卖了那里的房子，否则我就合租了
<jyf> 是出去开房
<adam8157> ...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你可以找包租婆 nyfair 租她的
<onlylove> jyf: 很久没玩bbs了，那个命令界面玩不来
<jyf> 那邮箱搞不好还是钓资料的
<jyf> 我最近就接过两个钓资料的电话
<jyf> 先是跟你聊别的 然后开始问你姓名 职业 什么的了
<onlylove> jyf: 这年头……什么片子都有
<happyaron> jyf: 姓名 职业？
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的
<jyf> happyaron: 对 一开始是跟你扯投资 保险 接着话题一转开始问你姓名 教育程度 职业 地址什么的
<jyf> 昨天那个我就跟他说这个个人隐私不方便透露 她还跟我扯
<jyf> 所以我难得直接挂了别人的电话
<jyf> 周末还接到个骗子的自动录音电话说什么社保的资金如何如何
<jyf> 我一听就有问题
<happyaron> lol
 * adam8157 afk
<onlylove> jyf: 你说那照片有没有可能是假的
<onlylove> jyf: 搜下图看看？
<onlylove> jyf: nyfair 是包租婆？
<jyf> onlylove: 也有可能啊 只是百度的图片搜索很不靠谱 我以前还会先去那搜下图
<jyf> onlylove: nyfair 确实是
<onlylove> jyf: 可以google搜嘛
<onlylove> jyf: 还有啥重磅资料
<jyf> onlylove: google的也不怎么行啊
<jyf> onlylove: 重磅资料是她是个腐女 也许适合你胃口
<onlylove> jyf: 如果不是很出名的那可能不行
<onlylove> jyf: ……
<onlylove> jyf: nyfair 多次强调她不是
<onlylove> jyf: 而且人有家了吧？
<onlylove> jyf: 包租婆没家的可能不太大吧
<eexpress> 当面谈论人家不好吧。
<onlylove> eexpress: 好像不在的样子
<eexpress> 有兴趣的，出钱，雇请酷胖去核查。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: eexpress 有项目找你，你看看多钱合适？
<eexpress> 酷胖如果调查的第二天没出现，就说明是女的。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 我还是看lwp去
<jyf> onlylove: 一个人怎么可能自己承认这个呢 多想想嘛
<onlylove> jyf: 这个得8她周围的小伙伴，没准能知道，咱大概没指望
<jyf> onlylove: 慢慢来 钓资料和盗q号一样 也是要时运的
<onlylove> jyf: 那你慢慢钓，我对魔都的妹子兴趣不大
<onlylove> jyf: 你看LWP的时候，有没有看那一大堆RFC
<jyf> onlylove: 我只是喜欢套资料 不针对特定人
<onlylove> jyf: 针对不针对的……你慢慢套就是了
<onlylove> jyf: 别到时候套出来发现，人是个还在上高中的丫头片子
<jyf> onlylove: 那不更好？
<onlylove> jyf: 有毛线好的
<jyf> onlylove: 要善于发现好事
<RainFlying> 禽兽
<onlylove> jyf: 我不擅长发现好事
<onlylove> jyf: 所以请你科普下
<jyf> onlylove: 高中的嫩点啊
<onlylove> jyf: 再嫩和你有半毛钱关系
<jyf> onlylove: 我们既然讨论这个 当然是以假设跟我有关系为前提了
<jyf> onlylove: 假如跟我没关系的话 那他是不是高中的跟我有啥关系呢
<onlylove> jyf: 你只是挖资料而已……
<jyf> onlylove: 那挖到是不是高中的 对我没损失啊 你刚才又何必那么说
<onlylove> jyf: 我只是提醒你有种意料之外的结果，比方说，咱对她的印象应该是多大的，
<jyf> onlylove: 呵呵 那不是就有关系了么
<onlylove> jyf: 还是没关系啊
<jyf> onlylove: 既然没关系  那有啥意料不意料的
<jyf> 这东西又不是买彩票  猜中有大奖
<onlylove> jyf: 你猜测下对方的年龄，然后就俩结果，猜对和猜错啊
<onlylove> jyf: 没奖就不猜了么
<jyf> onlylove: 是的
<if_else> 各位兄台，iostat 看到有个分区写 wait 到 200 多了。
<if_else> 怎么定位到具体的进城。
<if_else> 进程
<onlylove> jyf: 你还真无趣
<if_else> 别告诉我用 iotop
<jyf> onlylove: 呵呵
<jyf> lsof?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac903628
<nyfair> kk挂了？
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<freeflying> if_else, dtrace
<lainme> roylez: 下午好
<jyf> nyfair: 超时了而已
<wiiw> nyfair: 网络问题吧
<if_else> desert: 兄，没有这种瑞士军刀啊。。。
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，没有 dtrace 这种瑞士军刀啊。。。
<freeflying> if_else, 自己编译个 dtrace有人port到linux下
<freeflying> 貌似oracle自己也有个
<if_else> freeflying: 机器，卡的出翔。。。
<jyf> if_else: lsof
<jyf> wiiw: 你的别名还挺多
<if_else> jyf: 只能 lsof 捞针了。。。
<wiiw> http://www.zj.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/InAndAbroad/2013-11/12/c_118109038.htm
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 网友希望公布收支明细 九成反对延迟退休
<iMadper> 才9成???
 * kingbo 发现系统升级后，在哪运行wine，哪 儿就建有contconfig目录
<jyf> wiiw: 不延迟退休也完蛋
<jyf> 养老是个大问题 没有创新是搞不下去的
<freeflying> if_else, 还有个国人写的小的trace程序
<wiiw> iMadper: 还有1成虽然在岗，但其实每天不在岗。
<iMadper> wiiw: 有这么多?
<wiiw> iMadper: 或者在不在岗都一样
<imtxc> gfrog: ios 有啥好用邮件客户端
<iMadper> wiiw: 好吧... 果然我还是太屌丝了... 每天累死累活的, 只有这么一点儿钱...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫上ios了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 我手机插着充电器都阻挡不了掉电…… 不换行么
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪在上, 受我一拜!
<if_else> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<iMadper> imtxc: 5c?
<if_else> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<iMadper> if_else: 发一遍我就能看到
<imtxc> iMadper: 4S
<iMadper> if_else: 你开开那个选项重新编译一下嘛~
<if_else> iMadper: 厂里太冷了。我手都发抖了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 平身。。
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 为啥不5c?
<wiiw> iMadper: 搞技术的都差不多，脑力透支, 眼睛透支，久坐，少运动，鼠标手，键盘手，近视，等
<iMadper> wiiw: 我不是搞技术的呀... 我是体力劳动者
<if_else> iMadper: 搞啥的？
<if_else> iMadper: coder ？
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵……
<iMadper> if_else: 我类似秘书
<imtxc> iMadper: 5C 怎么着也 4k+ 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 31xx
<iMadper> imtxc: 5c
<wiiw> iMadper: 哦。
<iMadper> imtxc: 国行
<iMadper> imtxc: 4s呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 32G 的 2700
<nyfair> iMadper: 有事秘书干？
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 还行.
<imtxc> iMadper: 31xx 当然会绑定各种套餐
<iMadper> nyfair: 所以你要来当我秘书? 先说好, 我没钱给你
<iMadper> imtxc: 裸鸡
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
 * iMadper 人间不拆
<imtxc> iMadper: 裸机国行你 3100 连 4 都买不来
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/350113
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ apple 苹果 iPhone 5c 联通版（非合约、 粉色） 3286元（3386-100）_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 非合约.
<iMadper> imtxc: 3300.
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后你跟我说, 3100买不了4?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧。。
<imtxc> iMadper: c 塑料的，一点都不高大上
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 这我倒是不太关心.
<iMadper> imtxc: 比较关心好不好用
<CyrusYzGTt> c貌似没有M7处理器
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37192
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> 空间站开始用debian了
<imtxc> iMadper: 差不多了其实，性能上目测也用不出什么区别来
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道诶.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只是怕以后升级的时候不带着4s
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的倒是没啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 4都带着呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有信心能把手机用到厂家都不支持的时候。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有就是, apple的周边设备, 接口不同的
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，不折腾了，就用着……
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥这次是毫不墨迹啊，你要作证
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天早上坏的，今天早上新机就到手了
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天天气不错诶
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<jyf> imtxc: 要你不墨迹太难了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么好的太阳
<imtxc> jyf: lol
<iMadper> jyf: +1
<jyf> 不过你可以把他当优点来看
<imtxc> iMadper: 对对，我要拿着我的4S 出去拍照发微薄儿
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
 * iMadper 倒是不磨叽了, 但是丧心病狂了...
<jyf> 持家有道在这个女人已经不居家的年代是项很重要的男人的feature
<wiiw> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37187
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国留美学生数量创下新纪录
<imtxc> …………
 * imtxc 已截图 iMadper 的自我评价
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便咯~
<iMadper> imtxc: 丧心病狂在我这里已经不是贬义词了
<imtxc> 那什么是
<wiiw> g 丧心病狂 反义词
<^k^> wiiw: 丧心病狂 反义词 【|反义词|】平心静气、心平气和、大慈大悲. 【英文翻译】 |...| |丧心病狂|的千石抚子竟然想 杀死自己最爱的阿良良木历。 一方通行|丧心病狂|地杀死了10031个御坂妹妹。
<gfrog> imtxc: 自带的
<Niac> 我感觉我大脑死机了
<Niac> 怎么重启啊
<imtxc> Niac: 在几楼
<onlylove> 教授与农民火车对坐。教授说：我出一题，你若不知给我五元；你出一题，我若不知给你五百，如何？农民同意。教授：月亮距地球多远？农民无言，给教授五元。农民：上山三条腿下山四条腿，是啥动物？教授苦思无解，给农民五百元。农民接过钱准备睡觉。教授追问：是啥动物？农民递给教授五元钱，接着睡觉！
<lainme> Niac: press reset on your head
<Niac> lainme  找不到按钮
<lainme> Niac: 想象一下
<onlylove> Niac: 没啥，我帮你？
<onlylove> Niac: 有个姓杨的，专治网瘾的
<Niac> 不是网瘾
<onlylove> Niac: 我知道，但是方法应该好用
<Niac> 不敢浪费国家电力资源
<onlylove> Niac: 那你可以试试，原来米国有一群人玩的，在火车冲过来的时候，从铁轨上逃走
<lainme> Niac: 可以试试这个。虽然原因不同，但感觉能适用。http://www.google.com/imgres?safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=Ppp&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&tbnid=Q1-codvPgBiFKM:&imgrefurl=http://thebodylogic.wordpress.com/category/life/&docid=IgNld0NLARkEJM&imgurl=http://thebodylogic.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/stress-picture-stress-relief-kit.jpg&w=446&h=530&ei=TuCBUvPNFcmyiQfz0oGYAQ&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:0,s:0,i:84&iact=rc&page=1
<lainme> Niac: http://thebodylogic.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/stress-picture-stress-relief-kit.jpg
<lainme> 囧。真长
<Niac> 被墙了
<onlylove> Niac: 总体意思就是，找人，在你脑袋上画个圈，然后用锤子敲
<onlylove> Niac: 一次不好使就两次
<Niac> 忌讳别人动我的脑袋
<onlylove> Niac: 那就更简单了，你在墙上画个圈，然后用脑袋顶
<onlylove> Niac: 恩，应该是撞
<lainme> Niac: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/2eeb0d18a898c609fc88/2000.jpg
<Niac> 都翻墙了，才给图
<hrzhu> kk 查的是什么词典 会拿御坂妹妹做例句……
<wiiw> hrzhu: google第一条
<hrzhu> wiiw: 百度百科太不严肃了……
<hrzhu> 作出那个编辑的人给出的解释是「原例句太长而且例句太少，无法让小学生们理解这个成语。」
<wiiw> hrzhu: 嗯，其实幼儿园有些也会上网了，很牛
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • wxWidgets 2.0推出15年后3.0正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452001 开源跨平台GUI开发工具集wxWidgets宣布发布 3.0版 ，上一个重大更新版wxWidgets 2.0还是在1998年发布的。3.0版的主要特性包括：彻底改进Unicode支持；基于Cocoa的OS X移植；wxGTK3移植，支持Broadway (HTML5)后端；访问原生Web渲染引擎；改进调试
<^k^> ─> 支持，修复大量bug，等等。许多流行的应用程序如BitTorrent、FileZilla和aMule都是用wxWidgets开发的。 来源： Sol …
<MeaCulpa> 老土的妖货
<MeaCulpa> 不过有其独到处，没有Native感
<hrzhu> 没有native感是有点吗
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 也许某些场合下是吧，Wx只是个二传手
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 但是反过来用它你不会在UI上陷入太深
<hrzhu> 印象中我用过的软件里没有用wx的
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 我好像表达反了，wx自己没有Native, 却调用Native...
<hrzhu> 其实我希望所有的软件都做成daemon，然后可以做gui或者web的前端，比如mldonkey,mpd这种的，然后我只需要浏览器就好了
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: evil
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 不要web前端，telnet就好
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey telnet界面多好，用netcat命令它搜黄片
 * MeaCulpa 安逸啊
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 一礼拜拉一遍所有大于500m的包含那些关键字的mp4|avi|mpg ed2k
<hrzhu> 黄片有 nyaa 就好了 业界良心
<MeaCulpa> 然后链接全部扔迅雷，造福同胞
<MeaCulpa> filezilla用的Wx嘛
<hrzhu> 不过我很奇怪 nyaa 动漫区的种子绝大多数不是中国人做的 但是99%的 porn 的种子是中国人做的
<hulu> 大家好，有谁熟悉麒麟
 * MeaCulpa 爽了2小时Dwarf Fortress果断kill...再下去完蛋了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙哇
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧干活去
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: -_-!
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: gfrog 求解救
<gfrog> freeflying: 正搞呢，搭maas中……
 * MeaCulpa 擅长WaaS, Words As A Service
<freeflying> gfrog, 你咋复现哦
 * MeaCulpa 扯淡
<freeflying> 都没switch
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟switch关系不大吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, xor模式要swich支持啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果没加switch都没事儿，那说明不是咱的问题了，对吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ xor是啥模式…… 我去查查。
<hulu> 难道这里没有麒麟的有关人员？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不行attach上个gns3嘛
<gfrog> hulu: 有，有问题就问。
<freeflying> gfrog, 问题没switch你包怎么出去
<hulu> gfrog: 我想知道麒麟的livecd中 live user 的定义是在哪里
 * hulu 找了一中午
<hulu> 原先是在 etc/casper.conf中
<gfrog> freeflying: gns3可以搞个switch板的……
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，先把maas做好再说
<hulu> 有谁知道么？
<gfrog> freeflying: balance-xor两个vm直接连不行？
<wiiw> gfrog: 可能双11也有关系，网络流量大
<freeflying> gfrog, 没仔细看过啊,不过可能跟switch的设置有关, 你还是建议他们抓包看看吧
<freeflying> gfrog, bond前和后的包
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说丫们在调switch设置呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过还是加上这条吧
<hulu> 有人知道么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我还是喜欢解决这类的问题
<freeflying> lol
<hulu> 或者换个问法，kylin和ubuntu有什么不同
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃明明该去做个网络工程师
<freeflying> hulu, 换个皮而已
<freeflying> gfrog, 我还是做回SE
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过网络问题单纯一些，系统的话需要从用户态一路查下来，郁闷爆
<hulu> 我想问具体点
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37194
<^k^> onlylove_ ⇪ ti: Solidot | Netflix和Youtube占北美流量的五成
<hulu> 有谁了解kylin
<leavfin> hulu: 就是辽宁号和其他航母的区别
<jusss> adam8157: int main(int argc,char *argv[]) 里面argv和argv[1]是在栈上吗？
<leavfin> hulu: 就是辽宁号和其他航母的区别
<hulu> leavfin: 我想知道具体配置，比如：哪些定制包
<hrzhu> hulu: 你可以试试去 http://askubuntu.com/ 问，虽然我估计大部分人没听说过 Kylin
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Ask Ubuntu
<hulu> 是啊
<freeflying> hulu, #ubuntukylin
<hulu> 有么？
<leavfin> hulu: 就是改了图标和加了几个插件
<leavfin> l
<hulu> 我想知道具体改了哪些
<leavfin> test
<^k^> leavfin:点点点.  16:51 
<leavfin> ^k^: 卡机了
<^k^> leavfin, 告诉我一个故事。  16:52 
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  16:53 
<jusss> adam8157_: argv和argv[1]的地址是连续的吗
<adam8157_> jusss: 是
<adam8157_> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/52e0e4f8jw1eahkuwldszj20c80jk40i.jpg
<jyf> adam8157_: 你确定？ 我记得声明是 char** argv
<iMadper> adam8157_: 恩, 我看到了.
<adam8157_> jyf: 你理解他的意思就好了
<jyf> 现在就写个代码测试下 说不定编译器就这么实现的呢
<adam8157_> jyf: 这俩挨着 但是这俩分别是个指针 指向的地方不一定挨着 cc jusss
<jusss> adam8157_: printf("%p %p??/n",argv[0],argv[1]);输出0EAC 和 0EB5
<iMadper> jusss: 输出正常呀
<wiiw> > 0xac - 0xb5
<jyf> adam8157_: 我意思是 说不定 argv[0]的结尾连着argv[1]
<jusss> iMadper: 这俩没挨着吧
<adam8157_> jusss: 我以为你是说 argv 和argv +1 ...
<iMadper> jusss: ... 每个元素是个数组
<adam8157_> jusss: 这俩挨着 但是他俩的值(指向的地方)不是挨着的
<^k^> wiiw:-9
<gfrog> adam8157_: 土壕你带尾巴了呢
<wiiw> jusss: 差9个地址？
<jyf> adam8157_: 考虑到这个是同一批预分配的 搞不好编译器真这么实现
<jusss> wiiw: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157_: 异或是怎么算来着？ 一个值跟一个全1的数异或是啥结果？
<wiiw> 看编译器的，没有定义
<iMadper> gfrog: 跟全1的xor, 就是取反
<gfrog> iMadper: 嗯，发现了
<adam8157_> gfrog: 取反
<jusss> adam8157_: 如果用char* a[];怎么看a[0]的值和a的地址
<adam8157_> gfrog: 和自己xor就是变0
<adam8157_> jusss: *a 和a
<adam8157_> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Shanghai/1869111263
<^k^> adam8157_ ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<jyf> adam8157_: 证明我的猜测是对的！！
<jyf> 看我上代码
<adam8157_> jyf: 猜这个干啥.....
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 老老实实按照楼主的方法做的还是出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=313031 temp.png 点击楼主的那个下载页面装的是1.9版的问题啊 但实在是找不到1.8.0版的 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2013-11-12 17:03
<adam8157_> jyf: 这地址和编译器没关系, 是ld.so给的... 乖哈
<jusss> adam8157_: char* l[]; printf("%p %p %p %p??/n",l[0],l[1],*(l[0]),*(l[1])); 输出 0EAC 0EB5 0074 0078
<jyf> adam8157_: http://codepad.org/bK0R4VhB  这是代码 ，  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/492367 这是结果 自己看
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: C code - 10 lines - codepad
<hulu> 谁知道kylin和原版有哪些不同
<hulu> 要具体的配置
<jyf> adam8157_: 刚好argv[1]就紧跟着 argv[0]
<adam8157_> jyf: 这地址是别人给的, 你分析歪了....
<jyf> adam8157_: 毛 我自己的代码贴上去的
<freeflying> adam8157_, 蛋蛋双十一入啥了
<jyf> 刚写的 你妹妹的
<adam8157_> jyf: 你咋还没反应过来
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的nas到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 3天啊，从日本飞到我朝
<adam8157_> jyf: 既然取决于参数长度, 和你不带参数的代码有个毛关系, 是别人给的
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧, 高帅富啊
<adam8157_> freeflying: 买了俩护膝和发带
<adam8157_> freeflying: 运动用的 也没便宜没多少
<jyf> adam8157_: 我只是在猜他的字符串的分配
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意才1k啊，算运费也才1.6k
<jyf> 到底是连续的 还是非连续的而已
<freeflying> gfrog, 早知把600运费给我啊,我给你带回去
<adam8157_> jyf: 我只是说不被你的代码的编译器影响, 你分析的是ld.so的行为(源码) 不是分析的编译器行为
<jyf> adam8157_: 我哪知道是编译器的还是ld的 我就是对这个结果好奇
<jusss> jyf: char* l[]; printf("%p %p %p %p??/n",l[0],l[1],*(l[0]),*(l[1])); 输出 0EAC 0EB5 0074 0078 是不是不对呀？
<jyf> jusss: 这个跟我说的两码事
<adam8157_> jusss: 参数有长度
<hulu> 有没有麒麟的相关人员
<adam8157_> freeflying: 带一打妹子回来, 运费我出
<freeflying> adam8157_, kao
<jusss> adam8157_: 感觉参数地址是连续的，指针数组的地址倒是不连续的，怎么跟想的相反
<freeflying> adam8157_, 先发我酒店吧,回头给你带回去
<jyf> jusss: 你没看我代码？
<jusss> jyf: 没
<jyf> 我那个明明打印出来 指针数组也连续
<jyf> 所以其实你给个 int argc, char* argv也可以把参数给弄出来
<adam8157_> jyf: 他自己没转过过来放指针的数组的弯
<adam8157_> jyf: 擦 你自己写的也不对嘛
<adam8157_> freeflying: 你这实施到啥时候啊
<freeflying> adam8157_, 哎
<jyf> adam8157_: 我写得咋不对?
<jyf> adam8157_: 我的问题跟他的不是一回事呢 你理解有问题
<adam8157_> jyf: *(l[0])
<adam8157_> jyf: 你告诉我这是啥
<jyf> adam8157_: 我管他是啥 这又不是我的问题
<adam8157_> jyf: 哦 这是他发的代码...
<adam8157_> jyf: 误伤
<imtxc> iMadper: 水果商店速度比google play都慢，你可以不用膜拜我了。。。
<jusss> adam8157_: *(l[0])这个是参数的地址吧
<jyf> adam8157_: 我更喜欢用 **l
<adam8157_> jusss: 骚年, 你数组指针还是略浆糊啊, 咱都是写C然后体会, 你是上来就试图搞清楚C编译器的实现细节
<adam8157_> j
<adam8157_> jusss: 蛋
<jyf> adam8157_: 你这批评他是没用的
<adam8157_> jusss: *(l[0]) = **l 咋看出来是个地址的?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • KDE下pidgin无法在系统托盘显示图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452008 已经在首选项里面设置了在托盘中显示图标，但木有生效，以前还可以的，更新后就显示不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 eve_ouyang — 2013-11-12 17:23
<jyf> jusss: 看下 CSAPP
<adam8157_> jyf: 他学习的路子有点怪
<jyf> 不过这个好像是c基础
<jyf> 我这种c半调子都懂这个啊
<jusss> adam8157_: jyf ,我又迷糊了。。。
<adam8157_> jyf: 这不是CSAPP能解决的, 这是学语言的方法问题
<adam8157_> jusss: momo
<freeflying> adam8157_, 教我写内核吧
<jyf> adam8157_: 好吧 what else 我记得c的数组和指针很清楚啊 为毛这么多人吐槽呢？
<iMadper> freeflying: adam8157_: 我也学
<jyf> 我倒是很头疼声明的那种语法 好烂好烂
<adam8157_> freeflying: ... 我是半调子
<freeflying> adam8157_, 写内核不用出差
<adam8157_> jyf: 数组有点语法糖...
<jyf> adam8157_: 不是 我说的是c的那个声明 我记得c教程里有很变态的练习 要你写个代码读取这种 然后打印出英文描述来
<adam8157_> jyf: 我再说函数指针f f和*f是一样的估计更迷糊了
<adam8157_> jyf: 你说的那个我知道, 就是按编译器的workflow去理解声明
<jyf> adam8157_: 这也是个语法唐嘛 后面带了(
<onlylove_> jyf: 指针操作因为太灵活被吐槽
<jyf> 就跟 数组后面带了[] 一样嘛
<onlylove_> jyf: 不小心就自己跑坑里了
<jyf> 一样的模式 倒不难理解
<jyf> onlylove_: 造成大灾难
<adam8157_> jyf: *f()这比[]要糟糕一些
<adam8157_> jusss: 好消息是, C语言也就这么点东西, 这个弯你要是转过来了就没啥大问题了
<jusss> adam8157_: 我感觉我左右值这很迷惑。。。
<jyf> adam8157_: 这是因为没有可替换的方式促使函数执行啊 数组你不用[] 也可以用*代替 像我就喜欢那样干
<jusss> adam8157_: 左值 右值
<jyf> adam8157_: 函数你咋办？
<adam8157_> jyf: (*f)()
<gfrog> freeflying: 带个N5回来贩卖吧……
<jyf> adam8157_: 这就是用了()么
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个玩意8KG呢，很沉
<adam8157_> jusss: 左右值没意思, 我都是略过, 懒得去追究
<jusss> adam8157_: 咱们去年冬天还讨论过数组的数组呢，当时我明白了，现在很长时间不用c又都迷惑了
<adam8157_> jusss: 所以, 看三年C语言书 不如写三个月代码...
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以如不不是程序员，就别研究那些了
<RainFlying> adam8157_: 求指导写三个月代码
<gfrog> adam8157_: 看写啥代码
<jusss> adam8157_: 嗯，我马上就要应聘程序员了。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: learning perl说的很明白，这本书是给每天至少花20分钟写perl的人准备的
<gfrog> adam8157_: juju的代码的话，写三年都白扯 cc freeflying
<hrzhu> 还是有gc的语言好啊
<jyf> 数组的数组有什么问题？
<onlylove_> jyf: 元素引用呗
<onlylove_> jyf: 数组指针
<jusss> adam8157_: 现在有2个职位，一个是android游戏开发，c++ java，还有一个时ip网络终端维护，服务器维护方向，选哪个好点
<jyf> onlylove_: 多维的？
<adam8157_> jusss: 去钱多的
<onlylove_> jyf: 他那智商，就2吧
<jyf> jusss: 前者
<jusss> adam8157_: ...
<jusss> jyf: 怕实力不够呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 你如果网络基础不够好，别去2
<jyf> jusss: 有一定的发展前途 并且工作适用的范围广点 对你这种还没确定方向的人来说 灵活性比较重要
<onlylove_> jusss: java啥的简单
<RainFlying> 看着 onlylove_  和 jusss  是一堆号基友的样子啊
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 起开
<jyf> 去做服务器维护 可能一直就做下去了 有点麻烦
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，坑爹了，lxc-destroy一个clone的时候，把原来那个instance干掉了……
<jyf> 当然也不排除你混起来了 跑去管理云 我只是看几率
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的maas啊！！
<RainFlying> 服务器维护没什么好做的，做了这行想换就麻烦了
<onlylove_> jyf: 能做高级还成，如果做低级的sa没啥的
<jyf> onlylove_: 而且你不晓得这是不是你喜欢的
<onlylove_> jyf: 如果有架构师的资格
<RainFlying> onlylove_: 鼎！低级的路过。
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 你准备考RHCA没
<jyf> onlylove_: 架构师不会纠结数组的数组这种问题的
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 考下架构师，就牛了
<RainFlying> onlylove_:  太贵，考不起。
<onlylove_> jyf: 他……你不用管，他什么都想研究下，好像以前还问我变长子网掩码的事情来着
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 你在哪当SA啊，没事把我拽过去？
<onlylove_> jyf: 我觉得我看不下书，是因为温度不合适……
<onlylove_> jyf: 温度高了容易烦躁
<RainFlying> onlylove_: 魔都一个做成人交友网站的小公司。。。
<jyf> onlylove_: 呵呵 这是我讨厌暖气的一个原因之一
<onlylove_> RainFlying: jusss 这种勤学好问的你要经常教人家点东西
<jyf> 本来冬天是我最静得下心的时候 尤其是下雪天的周末
<RainFlying> RH 系列会自动把 MAC 往 /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 里写的？
<jusss> adam8157_: 现在有4个职位，一个是android游戏开发，一个是服务器维护，一个是华为路由器配置，一个是苦b的出差电信方面的，选哪个好呀
<jyf> 但是暖气毁了这一切
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 哦……魔都，有个叫萌果酱的咖啡馆？
<jyf> onlylove_: 什么都想研究是好事啊 跟我一类人 我咋能不管他呢
<RainFlying> jusss: 我觉得 2 3 4 直接砍了，尤其是 3 和 4
<jyf> RainFlying: 不一定 电信混得好进体制也不错
<jyf> 前提是国家不放开老外进来
<gfrog> jusss: 你手里有4个offer？
<onlylove_> jusss: 路由器你得玩大的，小的没意思
<jusss> RainFlying: 那第一个人家要上来就能上手的，我没学过c++ java...
<RainFlying> jyf: 电信出差。。。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 会写
<jusss> gfrog: 都是实习，我现在是该出去实习了，马上要毕业了
<jyf> RainFlying: 这只是方向嘛 路子还要看你个人怎么做了
<adam8157_> jusss: 选钱多的
<jyf> 阿蛋原来不也做个奇啪的项目
<gfrog> jusss: 你觉得四个职位你都能hold的住？
<onlylove_> jusss: 你如果像我一样懒的话，建议你把23合起来
<jyf> 现在居然混到c记了
<adam8157_> jusss: 其次看有前途的
<RainFlying> onlylove_:  搜了一下，卢湾区，不知道在哪里。。。 我只知道我家附近有个咖啡馆叫做“真锅咖啡馆”
<gfrog> jusss: 还在这选，你想的太多了……
<jyf> 这不就是看个人能力么
<adam8157_> jusss: 其次看能学东西的
<jyf> 要是阿蛋不机灵点 现在还在四川做那个没人用的设备呢
<adam8157_> jyf: 当时倒是蛮学东西的
<jyf> adam8157_: 做没人用的超级模式 哼哼
<adam8157_> jyf: 超级模式?
<jyf> adam8157_: 一开始总是会学东西的
<jyf> adam8157_: 你不是说 某些特定序列可以进root么 在bootloader里
<onlylove_> jusss: 路由的话建议你学CISCO的，HUAWEI（Quidway）和H3C没意思的
<RainFlying> 敝 ex-厂之前用了一些华为的路由器，后来上头下了命令，华为的路由器不要用。
<adam8157_> jyf: 哦
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<jyf> 最好还是别学路由
<hrzhu> android app 很容易上手的 不过游戏就另说了
<onlylove_> jusss: 最主要的是，理解路由的概念
<jyf> 那一套费时费力 哪天openflow流行了 你就白瞎了
<jusss> onlylove_: 不理解
<jyf> 路由可不像那些cobol软件 不行就换 没必要招老人来维护
<jusss> jyf: 那1和2选1？ android开发没搞过。。。
<gfrog> onlylove_ 咄，敢藐视我大Juniper，统统杀掉
<onlylove_> jusss: 那些指令都是死的，你要明白，网络封包是怎么在OSI的协议上跑的
<jyf> jusss: 没搞过可以学啊 关键还是看兴趣 我们提供的只是外部参考
<onlylove_> gfrog: 乃不是做防火墙的么
<jusss> jyf: 嗯
<gfrog> onlylove_: juniper也有防火墙的好嘛
<yuxans> juniper 买了 netscreen...
<onlylove_> gfrog: 乃虽然是CISCO事实上的对手，但是思科是事实上的标准
<jusss> 把你们的知识的十分之一给我就好了
<gfrog> onlylove_: JunOS才是未来的希望，哼哼
<jyf> jusss: 你有妞么
<jusss> jyf: 没
<onlylove_> jusss: 你要知道，三层交换机为毛叫三层机，switch是工作在二层的，你知道二层和三层是啥不……
<jyf> jusss: 趁还没出来好好骗一个吧
<jyf> onlylove_: osi 7层是个大骗子！！！
<onlylove_> jyf: 你给他推荐个好找妞的，比方android开发啥的
<onlylove_> jyf: 事实上是4层
<jyf> osi比w3m还过分
<jyf> w3c
<RainFlying> OSI 上面几层我就从来没搞清楚过
<jyf> onlylove_: 不是5层？
<RainFlying> onlylove_: 好找妞的是 iOS 开发。
<jyf> 你说这种没用的东西老去背他做啥
<onlylove_> jyf: 我其实也不太清楚，物理，链路，IP 应用？
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 你和他说去
<gfrog> onlylove_: 看来你真不清楚
<RainFlying> 好像还有 应用 会话 表示 什么的。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 人说了，你学ios开发去，学o-c
<jusss> onlylove_: ...
<jyf> 对 要不学学ios好了
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 那顶上三层是一层
<jyf> 我这的ios开发就是女的
<gfrog> jusss: 你嘛学校嘛专业嘛地方人？
<jyf> 而且想嫁人那种
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我都好久没摸交换机了，才不管那些，ip往上就没我什么事情
<jusss> gfrog: 邮电专科 石家庄 邢台人
<onlylove_> gfrog: 所以我知道的就是三层机，四层啥的不管
<gfrog> jusss: 准备去帝都还是哪里？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我知道，ip往上一层是TCP和UDP，再往上是其他协议
<onlylove_> gfrog: 然后协议头上是啥就不知道了
<RainFlying> jyf: 无图言屌
<gfrog> jusss: 帝都的话就互联网或者手机应用吧，通信还是别碰了。
<jusss> gfrog: 就在石家庄或省内吧
<jyf> RainFlying: 那就屌呗
<gfrog> jusss: 特别是数通
<gfrog> jusss: 那去考公务员吧
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你赢了
<gfrog> onlylove_: 其实前两个月我做ospf也是想了半天，结果还是跑接口上去起的area…… 囧。
<onlylove_> gfrog: 恩，ospf还好点，你要是搞cisco的eigrp^
<gfrog> onlylove_: 一样啊
 * adam8157_ 出魔兽世界点卡 6.666666666折
<adam8157_> lol
<jyf> adam8157_: 有试过wow的插件不？
<onlylove_> gfrog: ospf是通用的，eigrp只能和cisco互联
<adam8157_> jyf: 啥玩儿 我不玩这
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我对ospf的理解貌似就知道area0是必须有的
<gfrog> onlylove_: 那又如何，设备在那摆着，实施的时候知道有第三方设备肯定不会二逼地拿eigp做方案
<onlylove_> gfrog: 最怕异构了
<gfrog> onlylove_: 异构就呼叫第三方支持呗，怕啥
<onlylove_> gfrog: 比方说，你有三个办事处
<gfrog> onlylove_: 分三期实施？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 办事处内部的都是同一设备，但是有俩办事处不是cisco,这要用异构还是啥
<onlylove_> gfrog: 分公司的概念
<gfrog> onlylove_: 第一期用了eigrp还敢买别人的设备？ 有病
<onlylove_> gfrog: 各自搞各自的
<gfrog> onlylove_: 你想这种事根本不会发生。
<onlylove_> gfrog: 就是说，如果用了eigrp就被绑死在cisco了
<gfrog> onlylove_: 分公司还搭神马IGP，直接一人一个AS，出口做汇总
<gfrog> onlylove_: 这都不是事儿，CCIE lab exam的考题就是异构网络，构建无压力。
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我又没考过ie，我就个na的水平
<gfrog> onlylove_: momo。
<Guest71524> 没事上这里发个牢骚
<Guest71524> 他妈的现在想买个房太贵了
<Guest71524> 孩子上学离家太远，老婆成天抱怨有木有，想买个近的太贵有木有
<onlylove_> gfrog: 乃构建网络的时候，设备选型怎么考虑
<onlylove_> gfrog: 比方说load balance之类的
<gfrog> onlylove_: 跟我没关系，那是销售售前忽悠考虑的
<gfrog> onlylove_: 丫们做好方案，照着文档实施就是了。
<Guest71524> 你们都是机器人是不？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 表这样啊，设备能负担多大的流量那都是有数的
<onlylove_> gfrog: 做方案就得考虑哪些啊
<gfrog> onlylove_: 跟我没关，那是support需要管的，哈哈
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我又不做方案
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你做啥
<gfrog> onlylove_: 啥也不做，俺其实不搞网络的……
<onlylove_> gfrog: 巨坑啊……
<onlylove_> gfrog: 刚以为捉住个做网络的
<onlylove_> gfrog: 网络和server都搞定才能搞架构师啊
<gfrog> onlylove_: 没兴趣做架构师
<onlylove_> gfrog: 做不做和有没有那能力是两回事……你可以有那能力，然后摆地摊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • CMD命令音乐电台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452010 一个命令行下的网站 http://cmd.fm/ 一切都要用命令来操作 输入help查看能用的命令吧 play 开始装吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 daf3707 — 2013-11-12 18:01
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我不希望为钱发愁，所以想知道，怎么样才能有能力赚足够的钱，然后四处玩
<gfrog> onlylove_: 买彩票吧
<onlylove_> gfrog: 或者说，能随时找到工作的那种
<gfrog> onlylove_: 有钱的时候没时间玩，有时间的时候没钱玩
<onlylove_> gfrog: 彩票那种是横财，我想弄个相对稳定的
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我怎么觉得，一个可以remote的工作才是我的需求
<gfrog> adam8157_: 晚上吃神马？
 * gfrog 招QA，可以remote
<onlylove_> ssh以后xterm死机不响应远程是为毛
<onlylove_> 难道是半路和远端网络断开有关系？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我不会qa
<Guest71524> 我有个朋友，就是呆两年，上两年班，然后再呆两年，到处玩去
<Guest71524> 当然，上班赚的也不能太少
<jyf> 可以去在高峰期兼职快递员
<jyf> 淡季去旅游
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/260187.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ [视频]华硕3in1变形本Trio广告出炉：一插一拔两世界_ASUS 华硕_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> single boy, single boy, single all the way, online game, mastuarbate, we go all the way, hey! single boy, single boy, why not be a gay? no more wait, no more hate, let us all be gay
<freeflying> adam8157_, ^^
<onlylove_> 知道为啥了……喵的，远程网络失败，起了ssh的xterm就会死掉
<onlylove_> 而且一段时间内不能重新连接
<onlylove_> 下班回家
<Guest71524> 下班回家
<RainFlying> 等饭吃
 * kingbo 吃饱上来腻一腻
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 怎样安装LAMP？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452011 怎样用一条命令，把php，apache，mysql，及其信赖包，全部安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Osa — 2013-11-12 18:55
 * lainme 目测，OYAU又有新马甲了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • CMD命令音乐电台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452010 一个命令行下的网站 http://cmd.fm/ 一切都要用命令来操作 输入help查看能用的命令吧 play 开始装吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 daf3707 — 2013-11-12 18:01
<x007007007> 请问下irc 登录的命令是啥
 * x007007007 help
<leavfin> 输入/help
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求好的字体配置文件。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452014 最近不满足现有字体，试了好多款，越看越觉得别扭，比windows下差， 特来求字体配置。。本人新手，请告知配置中各字体名，和具体的配置步骤。 以前是把.fonts.conf放根目录下，现在好像该了，是放~/.config/fonts.conf，不过以前的
<^k^> ─> 也有效。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-11-12 19:42
<Vs> ……
<Vs> 有人吗？
<^k^> Vs:点点点.  19:50 
<Vs> 这个东西好难玩！
<kgjmbqhft340728> 有人
<kgjmbqhft340728> 什么东西难玩
<Vs> 弄了半个小时才进到这个频道，
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哈哈，笨
<Vs> 爪机好无力的
<kgjmbqhft340728> 熟了，就好了
<kgjmbqhft340728> 反会觉得简单的
<kgjmbqhft340728> 设置好了，以后无比简单
<Vs> 不是说好热闹的吗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 最简单好用的聊天工具
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哈哈，现在的遗憾就是不热闹
<Vs> 我等了几分钟都没人说，直到我打几个点
<x007007007> 怎么登录啊
<Vs> 不是自动的吗
<x007007007> 为啥我注册的时候老是提示没有登录
<kgjmbqhft340728> 而且大都是专业人士
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你用的什么阿
<x007007007> 现在是chatzilla
<kgjmbqhft340728> 专业人士大都聊些有专业性的东西，
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那你也挺专业的阿
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那还不会用吗
<x007007007> eval alert("hi")
<x007007007> ...居然可以直接跑javascript
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你用的是什么操作系统阿
<x007007007> 我用的linux。。irc是ChatZila firefox的插件
<kgjmbqhft340728> 就是阿，你都能会用linux了，比我强多了
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我就没用过linux,听说过，没见过
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我理解，这里不是必须注册，给自己起个昵称即可
<Vs> 有可以注册的吧！
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你注册了，昵称就是你专用了
<kgjmbqhft340728> 不注册也能上，多自由
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你还会java脚本，你高人阿
<x007007007> javascript不是java。不是高人
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那是什么阿
<x007007007> 网页的脚本
<kgjmbqhft340728> 是脚本语言
<kgjmbqhft340728> 和html有何不同呢
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你是想来这里干嘛呢
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你打字慢吗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 感觉这里的人都不慌不忙的
<x07007008> 自己上网查查吧
<kgjmbqhft340728> 都是边干别的边挂在这里
<kgjmbqhft340728> 没有只聊天的
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你老掉线吗
<x007007007> 只是切换到Thunderbird上而已
<kgjmbqhft340728> 不懂那是什么，你比我专业多了
<x007007007> 你是写程序的？
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我是不想一个人学习，想在和别人的聊天中学习
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我哪里会写程序，初级爱好者
<kgjmbqhft340728> 可一到不懂的，大家都先叫我百度或谷歌去，哈哈
<kgjmbqhft340728> 没有耐心的启蒙者
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 没有耐心一说，何况你的启蒙者是哪位啊？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 讨论一下，smartQQ! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452015 TX最新出来的网页版QQ: http://w.qq.com ，感觉做得确实像手机上用的QQ，不过好像界面挺干净的，大家有什么要说的没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-11-12 20:16
<jiero> iMadper: 远红外的加热器是不是杀人利器？
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我就没遇到启蒙者阿，我只是看了些计算机发展的历史
<jiero> imtxc: 这个冬天没暖气了
<x007007007> kgjmbqhft340728: 可以先从写程序入手
<x007007007> 然后慢慢转到linux来
<freeflying> gfrog, xor也不应该影响braodcast的包
<gfrog> freeflying: 没错
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道咋回事，明天再搞，回家
<x007007007> 你们还都在上班？
<jiero> imtxc: 说一下如何 pulseaudio 单纯的stream audio？短线耳机想远点看。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你还是让他们抓包出来看
<gfrog> freeflying: 加了comments了
<jiero> 哦。大概明白了
<kgjmbqhft340728> linux,和unix什么关系
<freeflying> gfrog, 最好在switch上抓一下看
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 这个你都没找到。。。你不行啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我猜他们没权限
<x007007007> kgjmbqhft340728: 在上学吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们那家公司比较好搞
<jiero> 讨厌，200米外马路的车还那么响
<kgjmbqhft340728> 这里有人搞嵌入式linux吗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 已不上学了，但觉得更需要上学了，哈哈
<jiero> 曾经有。大多搞嵌入式的不在意是不是linux
<jiero> gsm roaming 上网的就我吧。
<kgjmbqhft340728> 搞嵌入式的都自己设计操作系统吗
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 乃是高帅富
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那你能告诉我unix,是在什么计算机上开发的吗
<jiero> freeflying: 你什么意思。。。
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 在美国实验室大型机上开发的。
<kgjmbqhft340728> unix是用c语言开发的吗
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 你妹，自己搜索看去。
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 早先不是, 后来是了
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 这种历史, 随便找, 网上一大堆
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 学编程, 第一步, 就是别做伸手党
<kgjmbqhft340728> 具体什么硬件机器，能说的再具体点吗，哪公司的机器
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 别做伸手党
 * iMadper 求靠谱跳槽. 
<jiero> iMadper 呃。你为啥跳槽？
<iMadper> jiero: 相当开发
<iMadper> s
<iMadper> s/相/想/
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哈哈，聊天嘛，伸什么手，为了增进兴趣而已，不是为了能得到什么
<freeflying> jiero, 乃就是高帅富啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> jiero, telling the truth
<kgjmbqhft340728> 这就代表了不同的计算机文化
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 告诉你不做伸手党, 实际是带你进入hack文化领域
<jiero> iMadper:  你要开发内核啦？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 如何正确的提问, 是你学习的第一步.
<freeflying> iMadper, 来教教我吧
<iMadper> jiero: 你看我会吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你看我会吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, 啥是指针,啥事堆栈
<kgjmbqhft340728> 微软和ibm代表了不同的计算机文化
<jiero> iMadper: 我能想到的就是内核开发。否则你就去咨询公司。
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 要知道这个作什么？
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 。。。谁知道那是计算机文化？
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 要知道这个作什么？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 公司代表计算机文化。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 要开发内核啦？
<iMadper> freeflying: 指针? 呃... 明确的定义我也说不出来呀. 也是一个变量, 只不过里面存的是一个地址, 指向某个内存区域
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我不想做骇客，我是觉得你们观念上有偏差
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 没... 一直想, 不过技术不够呀.
<freeflying> iMadper, 咋用c写oop
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个有的讲!
<freeflying> imtxc, single boy, single boy, single all the way, online game, mastuarbate, we go all the way, hey! single boy, single boy, why not be a gay? no more wait, no more hate, let us all be gay
<iMadper> freeflying: oop嘛, 重点就是封装. 把过程和数据封装在一起.
<imtxc> ............
<imtxc> freeflying: 肥皂掉了
<freeflying> iMadper, c里咋整呢
<kgjmbqhft340728> ibm认为计算机就不是一般老百姓用的
<iMadper> freeflying: 所以, c里面最简单的做法是, 把回调函数当成元素放在结构体里面
<hulu> 有谁熟悉麒麟
<jiero> freeflying: 今天我没鼠标用 unity 傻眼了。。。tab都不能选 wifi
<imtxc> ios 同步 google 联系人好奇葩啊。。。
<kgjmbqhft340728> 但微软不这样认为
<iMadper> hulu: 这里有几个ubuntu的员工, 如果他们不熟悉麒麟, 那就没有了.
<imtxc> 居然把名同步反了………………
<freeflying> iMadper, 那继承这些咱整呢
<imtxc> 李阿当， 同步下来变成了 李当阿 ……
<hulu> iMadper: 我已经问过了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 这是怎么个奇怪的方式
<hulu> 我觉得麒麟怎么有点不规范呢？
<jiero> imtxc: buzhidao
<jiero> hulu: 有开发规范吗？没有的话自然不规范
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没试过, 但是是有办法的.
<jiero> imtxc: 我只有20mb流量。只能看文字。。。
<iMadper> hulu: 我是在告诉你, 没有人熟悉麒麟
<hulu> jiero: 麒麟修改的和我自行修改的不一致
<hulu> iMadper: 是么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 有本书叫做ooc, 就是讲怎么在c里面写面向对象的
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃肯定看过, 别逗我了
<hulu> 怎么麒麟也不参与这个聊天室
<freeflying> iMadper, obj-c?
<jiero> hulu: 维护麒麟的人是为了工作而已。
 * hulu 很郁闷
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是.
<freeflying> hulu, 你去他们聊天室问啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 你連對象都沒有
<huntxu> iMadper: 笑你
<hulu> freeflying: 在哪里
<kgjmbqhft340728> 技术的普及很重要
 * huntxu 閃
<freeflying> huntxu, 别闪
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.planetpdf.com/codecuts/pdfs/ooc.pdf
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ {长度=>1.20 MiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<iMadper> freeflying: Object Oriented Programming in C
<iMadper> huntxu: 最近进展挺好.
<freeflying> iMadper, 你先介绍我本c的书看看吧
<freeflying> 然后给我点作业做做
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。没换人吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 当然没!
<huntxu> jiero: 小海龜
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃... 你别逗我...
<freeflying> iMadper, 真得啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 有本叫做 c现代教程的 是为数不多的基础书中讲的比较好的.
<kgjmbqhft340728> 吸引更多人来学习很重要，那怕他们是伸手党
<jiero> huntxu: 小狐狸
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 教学资源严重不足
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我们在计算机技术上是很落后的
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 伸手党永远学不会东西. 应该直接赶出去
<freeflying> iMadper, 你有电子版不
 * jiero 其实已经屏蔽了 kgjmbqhft340728
<iMadper> freeflying: 我帮你找找哈
<freeflying> iMadper, 谢谢亲哈
<kgjmbqhft340728> 硬件软件我们都在别人屁股后面跑
<x007007007> 好混乱的聊天啊
<kgjmbqhft340728> 他哦你们不叫我说话
<x007007007> kgjmbqhft340728: 你去网上google一下提问的艺术&&如何成为一名黑客
<kgjmbqhft340728> 听不得不同的意见
<iMadper> freeflying: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/21770666.html?sudaref=www.baidu.com&retcode=0
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ C语言程序设计现代方法第2版.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<x007007007> 看完之后明天在了和我们聊天吧
<eee8a3> 呃……我只是单纯的过来找聊天的
<iMadper> x007007007: kgjmbqhft340728: /topic 里面就有
<jiero> eee8a3: 没啥聊的呗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我不是要来学什么具体的知识，探讨观念
<huntxu> iMadper: 破fedora，裝一半老pause
<iMadper>     http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<abinex> jiero: MINI2开买了
<freeflying> huntxu, rhel啊
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒錢 =.=
<jiero> abinex: 。。。那啊是啥。
 * iMadper 干活去
<huntxu> freeflying: 換centos試試
<freeflying> huntxu, entos
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> huntxu, 乃还是换ubuntu操吧
<freeflying> lol
<eee8a3> 只有进这里才不会显示乱码，纠结………
<huntxu> 雖然我在裝虛擬機裏的虛擬機，但是pause也不現實
<abinex> jiero:  iPad Mini2
<iMadper> eee8a3: 我们都用utf-8
<huntxu> freeflying: unity對虛擬機簡直是個巨大的挑戰
<eee8a3> 我用手机……
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不贴log, 谁知道你怎么装不上去呀
<jiero> eee8a3: 因为多数中国 irc 搞 gbk
<huntxu> iMadper: 鬼有log，qemu進程hang住了好像
<iMadper> huntxu: 那是qemu的问题!
<eee8a3> 我手机上的，不会弄
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我不想当黑客，我只是觉得你们对计算机的发展观念有偏差
<jiero> eee8a3: 那就别去呗。好比不支持 firefox的网站我就放弃~
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 自己用着就好
<eee8a3> 发展需要的是创新
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你管不了别人的想法是如何的
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 以我现在对计算机了解的这丁点儿知识, 对计算机的发展观这么庞大的东西还是一无所知, 怎么会有偏差?
<kgjmbqhft340728> 对极了，创新
<eee8a3> 别的地方去不了，只能呆这里了…
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 求同存异是垃圾理论
<huntxu> iMadper: 如果centos好好的那就是fedora破哼哼
<kgjmbqhft340728> 和知识普及，而不是垄断
<freeflying> iMadper, 超慢啊,30M的东西要1个多小时
<iMadper> huntxu: 扯皮... kernel更新了那么多了... 你还抱着2.6.32不放
<freeflying> huntxu, 你又不用桌面的,管它作甚
<abinex> freeflying: 免费的下载
<iMadper> freeflying: 我下载下来, 传到pan.baidu?
<abinex> 快不了的
<onlylove> 靠，发生了什么，怎么还计算机发展观念还偏差
<freeflying> iMadper, 咱
<freeflying> 赞
<onlylove> 和黑客又有啥关系
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们知道我们在计算机上有多落后吗
<x007007007> kgjmbqhft340728: 你在上学吗？我很好奇
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 知道有用么
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 我很好奇, 你知道多少东西?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我用fedora18跑的qemu跑fedora19
<eee8a3> ai是计算机发展的主要方向
<huntxu> iMadper: 再往那fedora19上再裝fedora19
<huntxu> iMadper: 軟件版本肯定不低
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 知道又怎样？
<onlylove> huntxu: 你真闲的没事干
<jiero> eee8a3: 。。。管人家主要方向是啥来着。现在主要方向是视觉
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那些计算机教材有多少不是抄外国的
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 不是，鄙廠太窮了
<huntxu> onlylove: 沒服務器用
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 不抄外国的你自己写？计算机这东西就是外国的好吧
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 那非洲还没计算机教材呢，你说怎么办？
<eee8a3> 现在主要方向是看着前面的屏幕
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 丧 心 病 狂!
<onlylove> leavfin: 让他去非洲普及去
<kgjmbqhft340728> 这里就是个观念问题，兴趣和普及是最关键的
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 等你发明一套计算技术再说
<mao> 计算机是全球化的，
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 所以我国要援助非洲建设
<mao> 不分国家
<jiero> leavfin: 援助没国产
 * iMadper 就在刚刚, 深刻的体会到, 中国计算机发展不起来, 就是因为说空话的傻逼太多了. 
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 要那么先进的技术来干嘛
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: ？
<huntxu> iMadper: 看來是anaconda占資源太多了
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚体会到？还记得上学的时候，老师说，别人都用windows了，我们还在学dos么
<eee8a3> 中国落后的要死，还援助非洲……
<x007007007> 有人熟悉iptables吗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 而不是躲进小楼成一统，警告别人莫伸手
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 中国的gfw领先于全球. 基于流量边缘的网络行为分析. 多牛逼. deep learning的十分强大的应用.
<huntxu> x007007007: 直接說問題
<onlylove> iMadper: 能把那＋q不
<abinex> eee8a3: 结盟
<x007007007> iptables可以添加用户自定义的table吗
<iMadper> huntxu: 你竟然能拼出 anaconda?! 我都不会....
<iMadper> onlylove: 你可以ignore...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我也覺得，哪天gfw開源一定全世界點讚
<leavfin> 以前看到过：大学里有2种人，一种觉得中国不行了，另一种是让他们这么觉得的人
<huntxu> x007007007: 記得可以
<eee8a3> 土住连盟啥的
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你知道的太少了.
<kgjmbqhft340728> 如果听不得有道理的不同意见，那就踢好了
<abinex> eee8a3: 国际上的环境啊
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 落后不落后，你搜三个人，方滨兴，韩伟力，熊刚
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 问题是, 哪里有道理了?
<abinex> 团结
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 那你想说什么呢，不是听着吗
<abinex> 现在最先进的技术用来干嘛
<kgjmbqhft340728> 是观念落后
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你道理在哪里
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 能说具体的吗?
<abinex> 先进的技术都用来干嘛么？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 哪个观念哪里落后了?
<abinex> 先进的技术用来干嘛的
<eee8a3> 中国现在还不行，但我们一定要有信心
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 就像脱袜子说FREEBSD是一群手淫的猴子？
<huntxu> x007007007: 等等，你是說自定義chain吧
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我都不好意思明说，
<jiero> 啥是先进。。。
<mao> what are you guys talk about?????????????/
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 亲，明说
<jiero> mao: 当主席下令
<iMadper> mao: talk, 要用ing形式.
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们不明白吗
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: ？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 说呀, 大家都不明白呢
<abinex> 明白什么？
<huntxu> x007007007: table是加不了的
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 你说什么了，就明白
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你要说啥？明白啥？
<abinex> 大家都是糊涂虫呢
<mao> iMadper, 好吧，我承认我的英语不咋地
<kgjmbqhft340728> 微软为什么做这样大
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 说呀, 为什么呀
<jiero> mao: 下去吃糊涂虫吧
<abinex> 微软那么大关我们什么事
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 因为他老妈是ibm的高管呗
<mao> jiero, 凉快去
<kgjmbqhft340728> 因为他不同意ibm的观念
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 你想做中国的微软？
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 真的因为盖茨他老妈的事情，不然当年微软倒闭了
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 不同意ibm的人多了, 做起来的就那么两三个.
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 他不同意IBM的观念，没啥，现在软件巨人依旧是IBM
 * iMadper 不鬼扯了. 
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你让银行关键系统用微软技术试试看？
<kgjmbqhft340728> 最关键的是他认为普通老百姓也可以使用上电脑
<abinex> 微软快GAMEOVER了
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: bingo!
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 先进不先进不是看你有多少用户
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 他白送你电脑了么？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 问题是, 你这些是论据吗? 你的论点是啥?
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 麻烦说话有条理一些. 初中的时候写议论文怎么写的?!
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 普通老百姓是用上电脑了，可是用电脑做啥
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你还没提到他的意图呢
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 用电脑扯皮聊天盗版软件下黄片？
 * iMadper 抓不到论据和论点之间有啥联系. 
<abinex> 他为啥希望每个人用电脑
<kgjmbqhft340728> 个人电脑是ibm不能想象的理所应当
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 开始看不懂了
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 应该是拜苹果所赐
<jiero> 所以现在都希望用手机，用手机用平板操作更少，更白痴，更容易引诱。
<onlylove> abinex: 希望每个人用电脑，他好收版权费呗
<iMadper> leavfin: 一开始你看懂了? 牛人! 我一开始就没看懂!
<leavfin> abinex: 潜台词是他是希望每个人用他的电脑
<kgjmbqhft340728> 个人电脑在科学上，工业上，没有用吗
<iMadper> freeflying: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ePsOr
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ C语言程序设计现代方法第2版.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<huntxu> iMadper: 這是國內寫的？
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 反问你，有用吗？
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 盖茨是提出程序员该拿工资的那个人，个人使用电脑对微软的好处就是大把大把的钞票
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 考虑到当时的制作工艺, 价格. 当时对工业毫无用处.
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是.
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 如果微软独大的话，你现在还用的是DOS
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠譜不
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 个人电脑在科学上工业上有用没，我们都用的是集群服务器，个人电脑那点计算能力真心不稀罕
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这水平, 不用看入门书了
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你听说过分布式计算没
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我意思linux的发展也要学以致用
<freeflying> iMadper, 谢谢啊
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 怎么不扯微软了
<abinex> 现在的个人电脑用作娱乐的用途比较多了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我很菜的
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<iMadper> huntxu: 装!
<jiero> 哇。 21点了
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你知道当年个人电脑和游戏机的分家么
<iMadper> huntxu: 遭雷劈!
<abinex> jiero: 额额
<jiero> huntxu:  freeflying 。。。你们都是牛
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你那服务器是自己造的吗
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 知道红白机的FC代表啥么
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: FC，family computer
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<huntxu> 8位任天堂
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 服务器是不是我自己造的和你啥关系
<iMadper> 大爱fc
<abinex> 弱爆了
<abinex> 8位的处理器
<iMadper> onlylove: 我总觉得, 他的话并不支持他的观点.
<huntxu> iMadper: 我大學又玩了幾遍吞食天地通關
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 我自己造一套指令集，没有系统支持，我还要重新开发
<iMadper> huntxu: 我玩合金弹头的
<huntxu> 三國志孔明傳
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 从系统到应用，一整套
<huntxu> iMadper: 不會
<kgjmbqhft340728> 计算机技术你们都有，可往哪里使劲，你们观念上有偏差
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你考虑过成本么
<huntxu> iMadper: 合金彈頭又不是fc
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你知道我往哪里使劲了?
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 别的不用说, 你就说说我是干嘛的吧
<leavfin> kgjmbqhft340728: 那你说往哪里使劲？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你连大家是做什么的都不知道, 就说大家方向偏了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记得合金弹头是metal slug
<jiero>  metal slug。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 街机呢
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们是为别人做嫁衣
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: ？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你给自己做去吧
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 额
<onlylove> ARCADE，是这样拼的不
<x007007007> 话说iptables的table好是都是内核的模块？
<jiero> onlylove:  arcade 是的。我一般翻译为冒险类，或者街机类
<onlylove> jiero: 合金弹头是不是在SNK的平台上跑的来着，我记得SNK被收购了，当时难过了好久
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们应该把自己的知识传播出去，引领更多人的兴趣
<jiero> 闯关类。
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 传播给你么？
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你是作啥的?
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 做过啥贡献?
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 传播给你你又没兴趣，说给别人做嫁衣
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 传播给妹子，还不如让她自己去逛淘宝
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 传播给老爸老妈还不如帮他们做家务
<iMadper> onlylove: +1
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 为啥要传播给别人啊
<kgjmbqhft340728> 外国人不乐意不耐烦传播知识
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是你家的centos好好的
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 这边是中国
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 请不要张口外国人，闭嘴老外
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 免费得到的东西，人家都不懂得珍惜
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 我们不是外国人
<kgjmbqhft340728> 所以不让ask and ask
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 有心的人会找到学习的方法
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 别逗了小朋友, 你以为那些提问的智慧是中国人写的?
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 你可以ask，请不要每天追着人问，1+1=？
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们不要学他们，把这里当城堡
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 老外更方案伸手党
 * iMadper 写代码, 赚钱, 吃饭. 不跟 kgjmbqhft340728 争了. 
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 嗯
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 这里就是城堡了，怎么了，有本事自己进来
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以直接在这里说.
<kgjmbqhft340728> 老外讨厌伸手，你们不应该，你们要做启蒙者，引领更多的人走上这条道路
<onlylove> iMadper: 不太好……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我好不掩盖我对伸手党的鄙视.
<jiero> iMadper:  话说，是不是写份提问的智慧。。。对中国人再该点。。。
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 引领更多的人做伸手党么/？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=399814
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: QKYQ/OYAU/Ojfsz/Mivok/Gaou/Okaiv/Osa等系列马甲集中帖 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> ofan: 。。。yoooooo fan
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 每个人时间/精力有限, 我们喜欢拿更多的时间陪伴自己的亲人.
<ofan> whats up, ladies
<onlylove> 谁的帖子，自己来认领
<onlylove> 整天去论坛问白痴问题
<kgjmbqhft340728> 只有更多的人感兴趣了，他才能深入，毕竟计算机是比较抽象的
<ofan> jiero: yo 罗姐
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 要那么多人感兴趣干嘛
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 感兴趣的人，自然会感兴趣
<sky__> 请问  我在pcmanfm里设置了用unzip命令打开zip文件，可是双击文件就会解压到根目录。能设置为‘解压到同一目录里面’么？
<jiero> kgjmbqhft340728: 如果你能让人会感兴趣，那你就强大了，无往而不剩 ~
<onlylove> jiero: 错别字
<abinex> sky__: 你自己尝试就知道了
<abinex> 还用问
<jiero> onlylove: 就是写剩
<kgjmbqhft340728> 那你们没时间精力，可以理解，但不要责怪任何一个求知的哪怕是愚蠢的人
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 没有人责怪
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你从来都没理解我们的观点.
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 不懂规矩冒犯了别人还抱怨？
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 去看提问的智慧
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 我们已经做完了我们应该做的事情, 我们希望提问者也做他该做的事情.
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 而不是一味的浪费别人的时间.
<jiero> iMadper: 真好脾气，我早就 ignore了。。。
<abinex> jiero: 在干嘛？
<jiero> abinex: 看irc 你们聊
<onlylove> jiero: 练习牙口
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<kgjmbqhft340728> 微软可以为了钱，不忽视每个老百姓，你们为了开源精神，就不能吗
<onlylove> jiero: 磨的牙尖嘴利，好咬人
<abinex> onlylove: LOL
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你丫在这里回答过问题?
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 我们为了开源做啥？
<abinex> 铁齿金牙
<onlylove> abinex: 金子太贵
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 我这四年回答的问题估计这上千了.
<onlylove> abinex: 而且软……
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 何以你来教我?!
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你以后要天天天天还回答问题
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你们的观点有偏差，我才说不同意见
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你自己做得到, 再来说
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你负责回答那些伸手党的问题就行了
<x007007007> kgjmbqhft340728: 每个地方都有每个地方的文化，你不喜欢可以离开，可以去开辟你喜欢的地方，可以换个地方
<ofan> iMadper: 发生了什么
<onlylove> 我们的什么观点有偏差
<freeflying> iMadper, http://product.suning.com/103438041.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Beats头戴式耳机BT ON SOLOHD RED 独奏高清版 红色【报价、价格、评测、参数】_耳机/耳麦_苏宁易购
<iMadper> ofan: 没啥~ 等est上班
<ofan> iMadper: 你用的啥耳机
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你负责所有的伸手党问题解答工作
<iMadper> freeflying: beats, 不碰! 还不如魔声
<iMadper> ofan: m1和tf15
<ofan> 哦
<iMadper> ofan: 还有个um1
<void1> beats monster一路货色啊...
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 你每天专门负责回答那些新手的问题
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我们小处为自己，大处为国家民族的方向是一样的
<iMadper> void1: no!
<ofan> iMadper: UE的那个？
<abinex> kg
<iMadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> iMadper: 壕
<ofan> 丫买定制的
<iMadper> void1: 魔声的铜涡轮还是很赞的.
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你就说, 你自己做得到做不到
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 从现在开始你负责回答那些新手提出的问题
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 别扯别的废话
<freeflying> iMadper, 入耳的耳塞听久了不舒服啊
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 方向是一样的，那你还在指责我们，你有什么资格
<iMadper> freeflying: 不可能.
<ofan> freeflying: 入耳的舒服
<ofan> 比大耳机舒服
<void1> iMadper: beats monster这种带出去都要被人bs...
<iMadper> freeflying: 很多做入耳耳机的公司, 是做助听器起家的.
<jiero> ofan: 。人各不同
<iMadper> void1: 不, 你没正确区分beats和monster.
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: 反正你有空，你负责了
 * jiero 觉得入耳的不能太久
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我发表不同意见，这里不是丁春秋的地吧
<ofan> 入耳的什么姿势都可以戴
<onlylove> void1: 大街上不都是monster么，啥不被鄙视。来个看看
<ofan> 躺着也行
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.co.jp/BOSE-370509-0010-QuietComfort15-%E3%80%90%E4%B8%A6%E8%A1%8C%E8%BC%B8%E5%85%A5%E5%93%81%E3%80%91%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BA-%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%82%A2%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%E3%82%B3%E3%83%B3%E3%83%95%E3%82%A9%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8815/dp/B0054JJ0QW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384262795&sr=8-1&keywords=qc15
<void1> iMadper: 不需要，因为他们还是一路货色 XD
<iMadper> kgjmbqhft340728: 你就说, 你自己能不能做到吧
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： BOSE QuietComfort15 【並行輸入品】ボーズ クワイアットコンフォート15: 家電・カメラ
<abinex> kgjmbqhft340728: kgjmbqhft340728你以后就回答好了
<iMadper> void1: monster不乏优秀的产品.
<x007007007> 有人认识EE吗
<jiero> ofan  因为耳道形状复杂
<iMadper> freeflying: 不如qc3
<freeflying> ofan, 听诊器效应啊
<abinex> x007007007: 不认识
<ofan> freeflying: 没有
<jiero> freeflying: 固定好你的耳机。。
<iMadper> freeflying: qc15是个好东西, 但是qc3乐感更濠.
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我不会那样生硬
<ofan> freeflying: 用海绵套
<x007007007> iMadper:你认识EE吧
<onlylove> x007007007: 找ee婶做啥
<iMadper> x007007007: 恩.
<jiero> 有不认识 ee 的吗？
<void1> 这里谁都认识ee
<ofan> 耳塞听诊器效应才明显
<abinex> x007007007: 找大婶干嘛？
<void1> bs ee.
<x007007007> 好久没见了哈哈
<freeflying> iMadper, 发现我最近需要这种主动降噪的了
<jiero> x007007007: nick可以换
<iMadper> freeflying: 我有个廉价的sony主动降噪, 你先拿去用?
<freeflying> iMadper, 每周有7个小时在飞机上
<abinex> EE估计换黄马甲了
<freeflying> iMadper, 效果如何
<abinex> LOL
<void1> freeflying: 即使是amazon jp，水货也要当心
<jiero> freeflying: 你需要的是真耳塞，没声音的
<iMadper> freeflying: 降噪还说的过去, 音质很渣
<iMadper> freeflying: 糊.
<x007007007> jiero:这个我知道，6年前长见ee大婶呢
<abinex> iMadper: 你啥耳朵
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我会告诉他们外国人为什么那样说
<jiero> x0
<abinex> 这么挑剔
<freeflying> void1, 刚好要问你有没有类似wochacha的android客户端,能直接扫码搜索日亚的程序
<x007007007> ee也老了，哈哈
<jiero> x007007007: 也是6年前我也见过你
<freeflying> void1, 不会日语在这里真苦逼啊
<jiero> freeflying: 日本特派员？
<void1> freeflying: 哈，没有啊...这个是市场空白哦
<kgjmbqhft340728> 因为人家太先进了
<onlylove> freeflying: 找nyfair教你
<freeflying> void1, 不是吧
<freeflying> onlylove, 找不到那腐女啊
<x007007007> jiero:好记性
<void1> freeflying: 真的
<kgjmbqhft340728> 而我们还没到那个程度
<freeflying> void1, 来,咱们来搞个吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 那你总可以google translate
<abinex> x007007007: 你老鬼啦
<void1> freeflying: 好啊... XD
<freeflying> onlylove, 不灵的
<void1> freeflying: 可能日本数据比较难收集吧...
<freeflying> void1, 想买个小孩的自行车去那里好
<onlylove> kgjmbqhft340728: 搞到什么程度，这边有在IBM的有在红帽的，有在VMWARE的
<x007007007> 不顾现在看这些nick没几个看的眼熟的
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我们需要更多乐意伸手的
<onlylove> freeflying: 差不多就成了
<void1> freeflying: 回国
<freeflying> void1, 日亚和kakaku上可以抓吧
<abinex> freeflying: 店里
<jiero> void1: 你在日本？
<freeflying> abinex, 乃也在日本?
<abinex> freeflying: 没
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃在日本了？
<void1> 哎？我在那里的时候，这里都在米果
<jiero> x007007007: 没把。我早就知道了
<void1> 我不在了么，又都去日本了...
<void1> :D
<jiero> void1: 。。。
<freeflying> onlylove, 我这段时间除了周六不在,其它时间都在
<void1> freeflying: 你要买自行车干嘛
<abinex> freeflying: 靠近福岛么？
<void1> 怎么可能带回来
<freeflying> void1, 周日过来太悲催了,nex事故停运
<freeflying> void1, 买给我儿子啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 好想让你给我带NEC那个15的LAIVE……可惜我觉得还是相机好点……
<void1> freeflying: 哦，你每周都来回啊？
<jiero> freeflying: 折叠的飞行车？
<freeflying> void1, 是啊
<kgjmbqhft340728> 被淹没了
<void1> freeflying: 自行车推荐中国买
<void1> freeflying: 这到也不错
<freeflying> void1, 只是觉得他们的质量确实好
<void1> 我也想过过这种经常来回的生活呢
<void1> freeflying: 没有，你只要花一样的钱，在中国一样好
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以ultrabook啥的，等以后有钱再说了……
<abinex> freeflying: ä¹°Abike
<void1> freeflying: 而且，中国更便宜
<kgjmbqhft340728> 只管说，但声音是可以被淹没的，
<onlylove> void1: 日本空气好……
<void1> onlylove: 除了天朝，空气都好...
<onlylove> void1: 没有17的增值税
<abinex> onlylove: 你现在在哪里？空气不好么？
<jiero> onlylove: 似乎美国人说日本空气不好
<onlylove> abinex: 帝都啊……
<abinex> jiero: 估计就是福岛的空气不好
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> jiero: 美国人没来中国体验，太矫情
<void1> 辅导空气好着呢
<abinex> 福岛变成无人区了吧？
<void1> 本来就是农村 ＋ 现在人都没
<onlylove> void1: 日本可以买到很多国内买不到的国外限定版的电子货
<sou_> 都是辐射～～
<void1> onlylove: 那肯定
<sou_> 亚马逊|日本站
<abinex> onlylove: 有钱在哪里都能买的到啦
<onlylove> void1: 日本貌似软件也不贵……
<abinex> 海淘代购
<void1> 没有，软件很贵的
<jiero> onlylove: 中国可以买到很多外国人买不到的国内货。
<void1> 书也很贵的
<void1> 中国其实很多东西很便宜
<onlylove> void1: 日本版权意识好，不像中国盗版泛滥
<iMadper> playboy 亚洲版?
<iMadper> void1: 对, 尤其是劳动力.
<void1> onlylove: 版权好买不起啊，同样一本技术书，好几倍价钱啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。没有 playgirl ，太不和谐了
<onlylove> jiero: 你赢了，不过，国外会有人想买三鹿？
<abinex> onlylove: 在外国也有的
<abinex> 盗版
<onlylove> void1: 要紧的是，日本可以买游戏机
<sou_> 日本的唱片正版全球最高
<void1> ...
<void1> onlylove: 马上中国也会又了
<void1> onlylove: 自贸区
<abinex> 嗯。
<onlylove> void1: 像skype一样的和谐版
<onlylove> void1: 才不要
<void1> 不会和谐啊
<jiero> onlylove: 其实中国很多山寨厂商外国挺欢迎的
<abinex> onlylove: OLO
<sou_> 所以好多外国人来中国买书
<void1> skype是没办法才这样的，这不马上要收回了嘛
<Mokait> skype现在没有TOM版的了，看来或许以后要改用英文版的了
<onlylove> void1: xbox那个东西，要和国内那啥合作，据说就是一个机顶盒
<void1> 中国还有那么多盗版影视节目
<abinex> Mokait: 用国际版的
<void1> 随便买个电视盒资源看不光啊
<abinex> void1: 不多了
<abinex> void1: 很多都看不了
<sou_> 英文版没什么不好的啊 就是打印的时候费纸 不环保
<iMadper> 赶紧禁止盗版windows
<void1> abinex: 超级多好吧...那么多美剧，英剧，日剧
<abinex> void1: 都是烂片
<hulu> xbox 要合作？
<onlylove> iMadper: 微软舍不得啊
<hulu> 啥情况
<void1> abinex: 什么啊，是不是不常看片啊
<onlylove> hulu: 上海自贸区
<ofan> linux skype还能用？
<hulu> 哦？
<abinex> iMadper: 人家是故意放任盗版的
<void1> ofan: 用android版呗
<hulu> xbox one?
<sou_> 微软是一倒把公司
<abinex> 用盗版战略
<Mokait> 现在上skype的网站直接可以进skype了
<ofan> android版还能用？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助啊，编辑内核模块问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452018 新装了一个系统，内核是2.6，但是没有这个笔记本的网卡驱动，在新内核3.12中找到 路径是kernel/drivers/ethernet/athors/下面 无奈试了各种方法，但是没有安装成功 不知道怎么把他编译出来，然后加载到2.6的内核里面去！ 统计信
<^k^> ─> 息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-11-12 21:41
<hulu> 我刚发现亚马逊有 xbox360
<void1> 为什么不行？
<x007007007> iptable怎么在最前面添加一个chain
<abinex> 盗版也是一种战略
<Mokait> 今天刚刚看了一下，网速还不错www.skype.com
<void1> ios的也可以
<iMadper> onlylove: abinex: 我知道, 我只是说出了我的美好愿望. 就跟我说赶紧解封党禁报禁一样, 我知道他们是故意的...
<void1> x007007007: 好像是 -i ?
<onlylove> iMadper: 党禁报禁随便
<onlylove> void1: 那个是rule，不是chain
<iMadper> onlylove: 没了报禁, 才有言论自由.
<jiero> 不能参与，就没关系了，参与并没好处，同样没关系了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只求禁掉盗版win
<void1> onlylove: chain?这玩意不能加吧...
<onlylove> void1: 但是有人要加……
<hulu> xbox 盗版挺不错的
<hulu> 新机器破解成问题
<abinex> 我倒是希望非常严厉的打击盗版
<Mokait> 想换一下GUI的IRC，我在用xchat，请问还有好一点的没？不怎么喜欢在shell下那种
<abinex> 比如打击windows系统的盗版
 * hulu 支持盗版
<void1> Mokait: 没有了
<jiero> Mokait: 挺多的，搜啊
<hulu> windows一个破系统，盗了也没人用
<eee8a3> linux现在有没有触屏版的？
<onlylove> x007007007: 你还是man下iptables吧……
<abinex> 让中国的系统都没有盗版windows
<onlylove> x007007007: 那个很全的
<hulu> eee8a3: 现在安卓都用虚拟机了
<iMadper> hulu: 我们宿舍的哥们, 玩的游戏一定买正版, 我问为啥, 他说, 很多游戏公司都死了, 就是因为玩盗版游戏的傻逼太多了... 后来想想, 我的war3也是盗版... 惭愧.
<hulu> 还触什么屏啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 我可以日本代购了
<jiero> iMadper: 我想得是，都死吧。
<hulu> 我觉得盗版就是好
<onlylove> hulu: 命令各大公司，软件必须有Linux版或者OSX版，否则自己看着办
<Mokait> 我花了1499*2的价格买了两套win7pro，真它妈的烦，老后悔了，当时就是脑子抽了
 * void1 作为一个曾经的业内人士...也是玩盗版
<iMadper> hulu: 这不睁眼说瞎话吗? windows正版盗版都有极多用户.
<Mokait> 盗版我到不支持，但支持开源，呵呵
<abinex> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/11/12/apple-ipad-mini-goes-on-sale/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Retina iPad mini今日开卖啦！不知道你动心了没有？
 * hulu 买过正版Windows
<x007007007> onlylove:man了。但是还是有很多疑惑，man写的不是很清楚
<hulu> 还是盗版好
<eee8a3> 我想明年配台电脑，用触屏显示器
<iMadper> freeflying: 没钱了呀...
 * jiero 的笔记本上附带正版windows
<iMadper> jiero: +1
<freeflying> jiero, 我的也带,而且是win8
<hulu> osx都不要钱啦
<onlylove> x007007007: 啥疑惑
<hulu> 难道还没有以前的好？
<Mokait> 我买过三张盘的Mandrake，03年的时候，这是第一回为系统花钱，为了是当时还没用上宽带，省点网费
<void1> mac os x 本来就不好...
 * hulu 买过很多正版linux
<jiero> freeflying: 升级了没？
<Mokait> mac os x至少用起来还算可以
<jiero> hulu: 。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 一次也没用过啊
<abinex> 估计以后WINDOWS要变相免费了
<void1> Mokait: 我一直在用，但是感觉很差
 * jiero 曾经要过110张 ubuntu 光盘
<jiero> lol
<Mokait> BSD的东西其实不错，相比LINUX，BSD还是做服务器不错
<sou_> 它不免费就快没市场了
<void1> 一些基本软件都没有
<hulu> 盗版好
<abinex> jiero: 你好贪心
<x007007007> onlylove:chain执行的顺序是啥样的？return对其的影响是咋样的
<jiero> abinex: 实验啊。可以取消
<Mokait> BeOS就是没有市场所以才消亡的
<void1> mac os x 连cpu限速都做不到
 * hulu 刻录的 ubuntu 也有几十张
<Mokait> 当年的OS/2用户量好像也不大
<abinex> 都用linux好了
<iMadper> hulu: 当你是程序员, 发现自家公司的软家大家都在用, 但是都是盗版, 所以公司只能把你裁员, 你就明白了.
<jiero> void1: 做不到也是续航最久的笔记本操作系统。。。
<iMadper> Mokait: os/2时代, 电脑也不多
<void1> jiero: 等你用来编译一点大程序你就发现问题了
<eee8a3> linux对普通用户来说，软件方面不成熟
<jiero> void1: 。。。
<hulu> iMadper: 挣钱的方式很多
<freeflying> void1, 每次都帮我老婆在药妆店买化妆品
<eee8a3> 没win方便
<hulu> iMadper: 太单纯了
<void1> freeflying: 你每周来回，哪里用的买那么多
<freeflying> void1, 楼下店里的小妹估计都认得我了
<void1> freeflying: LOL
<Mokait> 其实有的东西就因为它的定位或许不同，所以会造成不同的影响对于用户，比如OpenSolaris
<void1> freeflying: 你住哪儿啊？
<abinex> eee8a3: 额，
<hulu> 红帽卖介质、卖服务不一样赚钱？
<iMadper> hulu: 尊重别人的劳动. 人家写出来让你交费才能用, 为啥不尊重别人呢?
<abinex> eee8a3: 这个Linux已经是非常成熟了
<freeflying> musashikoosugi啊
<Mokait> 我在第一次用OpenSolaris时发现，驱动是一个最大的问题
<eee8a3> 系统是还可以
<void1> freeflying: 哦哦....是是
<hulu> 像windows这样的系统，除了垄断敛财还有什么用？
<onlylove> x007007007: 这个……我记得有张图来着，绿色的……后来找不到了
<void1> freeflying: 每次都那里？
<hulu> 很多 linux 都是免费的，难道不能赚钱？
<void1> freeflying: 不能选换个地方？
<jiero> hulu: 。整个世界的运行方式不都是那样么？
<eee8a3> 应用软件我感觉还不行
<freeflying> void1, 日本的加班真变态啊,尼玛客户天天晚上不想让我们走
<abinex> 现在的OpenSolaris改名了吧？
<jiero> hulu: 我不明白。
 * hulu  支持盗版
<freeflying> void1, 7:30了人家办公室还是满的
<Mokait> 至少到现在为止，windows或许比linux更合适GUI初学者操作
<void1> freeflying: 是的，很多IT公司下班是终电啊....
<abinex> hulu:  葫芦盗版什么？
<onlylove> abinex: 游戏
<jiero> onlylove: 吃什么了？
<abinex> onlylove: 游戏有啥好盗版的
<Mokait> OpenSolaris现在算是没了，成分支状态了，Oracle的Solaris是正统的SUN Solaris，但不开源
<hulu> 盗版windows、盗版Photoshop...
 * jiero 开溜
<hulu> 破解 Xbox
<Mokait> 破解XBOX？
<eee8a3> 什么盗版都有
<Mokait> 不知道天朝什么时候能正式许可PS和XBOX
<void1> Mokait: 日本都没人要玩了
<abinex> hulu: Photoshop以后都是要订阅的
<onlylove> x007007007:  INPUT ：         位于 filter   表，匹配目的 IP         是本机的数据包
<onlylove>         FORWARD：  位于 filter           表，匹配穿过本机的数据包，
<onlylove>         PREROUTING：位于 nat           表，用于修改目的地址（DNAT ）
<onlylove>         POSTROUTING：位于 nat          表，用于修改源地址  （SNAT）
 * Betach 晚上好
<abinex> Betach: 不好
<onlylove> x007007007: 不一样的chain根据包的来源进行动作
<Mokait> 我晚上算是挺好的
<Betach> abinex: 额，你还在啊
<abinex> 现在很冷了
<abinex> Betach: 嗯
<abinex> Betach: 所以说不好
<Betach> abinex: 我半年前你就很活跃
<Betach> 下雪着呢
<abinex> Betach: 我从2008年的时候就用Ubuntu了
<Mokait> 哪里下雪了？
<iMadper> 同问
<abinex> Betach: 不过，那时候我还没用IRC
<Betach> Mokait: 甘肃哦
<void1> abinex: 到现在还在用？
<abinex> 直到我用了10.04LTS
<abinex> 现在一直都用Ubuntu了
<abinex> 有一天，Ubuntu的中文论坛上不了，我就转到IRC来了
<void1> 一般都是用两年ubuntu之后改用其他的 XD
<Mokait> 我从4.10开始一直在用，感觉Ubuntu算是给新手或非专业人式用的Linux，但太多东西要优化了
<abinex> 我以前都是每天在论坛上逛逛
<Betach> MO
<void1> 4.10好早啊，我从5.04开始的
<Betach> Mokait: 膜拜
<Mokait> 其实IRC是不错的东西，我当年刚上网时就一直在用IRC的模式
<abinex> Mokait: 我是从8.04LTS开始的
<eee8a3> U跟F哪个系统更好一点？
<abinex> 那是我刚用的系统
<void1> Mokait: see.online.sh.cn?
<abinex> 什么3D桌面显示效果都试过
<October21> 没有最好，只有最适合
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 日夜折腾
<Mokait> 我刚上网时，网络算是一版混沌的世界，电脑少，，网速慢，能用的应用太少，但多数都是免费的
<abinex> 到了10.04LTS，就没折腾了
<abinex> 一直都是保持单系统
<abinex> 以前刚学会上网的时候，是2001年
<x007007007> onlylove:我的理解好像错了
<onlylove> 2001年，好古老的年代
<x007007007> 都是内建的
<abinex> 那时候的网吧的电脑是64MB的内存
<x007007007> 我擦，2001年好像刚过去没多久啊
<x007007007> 恩那时候我用98来着
<Betach> x007007007: 老了吧
<abinex> 12年了
<abinex> 那时候的电脑是用的win95和win98
<onlylove> 01年还用rh9呢
<x007007007> Betach:差点吧你达成batch了，我才23
<Mokait> 2001当时我还在用拨号
<abinex> 网吧里面的游戏是石器时代
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> 哎不对，那时候有rh9么，是不是7啊
<Mokait> 1999年用了一年DDN，而且是中国电信的6MDDN，那叫一个快乐，但只用了一年
<x007007007> 我那个时候好像还是小学爱，是不是那一年加入wto
<x007007007> 我记得还有直播来着
<Mokait> 没网吧，我这里没网吧，全是电脑房 98+IE6
<onlylove> Mokait: 那时候用DDN绝对土豪啊
<abinex> 还有极品飞车和三角洲特种部队的有些
<Mokait> 学校的DDN，当时我上高中，但学校用的不是教育网的DDN
<abinex> 电脑的配置好烂
<onlylove> ISDN，那时候的一线通
<Betach> x007007007：——!!
<abinex> SDRAM的内存
<onlylove> 被嘲笑it still does nothing
<abinex> 64M
<x007007007> 我们学校的电脑我玩doc来着，还有flash小游戏，
<Mokait> ISDN我这是一直我没开这个功能，太贵，还没什么功能
<Mokait> 我这里城市不大不小，上网贵
<void1> onlylove: 蛮好了，一直都是小猫上网的
<abinex> 都是CRT的显示器
<abinex> 非常的笨重
<void1> isdn好歹两根线啊，很快的，还不怕被父母说电话不通了
<Betach> 01年我才亲眼看到电脑这个玩意
<Mokait> 56K拨163，后来拨96163，来电脑全是吱吱的怪声，哈哈，好怀念当时
<onlylove> isdn我记得是两条64的信道一条语言信道？
<abinex> 那时候的聊天工具是OICQ
<abinex> LOL
<Mokait> 我96年开始接触电脑，那个年代电脑真没什么东西，除了光盘游戏
<onlylove> void1: 我好怀念那吱吱响的modem
<void1> abinex: icq, mirc
<abinex> Betach: 我也是2001年的时候才开始接触到电脑
<abinex> LOL
<Mokait> icq我一直在用，直到OICQ出现的98年，当时以为ICQ的中文版
<x007007007> Betach:还好没达成Bit。。。不然囧大了，我记得我们老师当初自豪的说吧机房的电脑从95换成98了
<abinex> 那时候网吧还没有ICq
<abinex> 只有OICQ
<onlylove> 那时候还叫0ICQ,后来icq打官司才改名qq2000
<abinex> 后来被告了
<x007007007> 人家有个95的盘呢，我记得那时候网吧有红警。。
<abinex> 怕被打官司
<onlylove> abinex: 那时候聊天室和oicq必备
<abinex> 所以改名
<Mokait> 当年从DOS转到了有GUI的win3.2就老高兴了，后来有了95 97 98一点点的电脑用起来也不太麻烦了
<void1> x007007007: 最早的95是软盘装的
<Betach> abinex: 好吧，我08年上大学才正式接触
<onlylove> x007007007: 我还有95的iso镜像
<abinex> 有网吧的地方就有QQ
<void1> x007007007: 红警dos下就有的
<onlylove> abinex: 那时候已经发律师函了好像
<Mokait> 当年的碧海银沙是比较大的聊天室了
<Betach> abinex: 我还珍藏着木蚂蚁论坛的98Ghost盘
<abinex> 嗯LOL
<x007007007> 我现在还有两张软盘，可惜没有软驱
<Mokait> 后来的163 sina都有了聊天功能
<x007007007> 唉，说起来都是泪
<abinex> 我用的最多的就是Win98系统了
<onlylove> Mokait: 那时候很少有人知道97的，都叫95osr2
<abinex> 在网上用的是聊天室
<Mokait> 新闻组 邮件列表 IRC都是当年网络初期的功能
<Mokait> 97其实就是95的升级版
<void1> 还有bbs
<onlylove> 我突然想起了telnet的bbsL
<void1> 现在找也找不到了
<x007007007> 话说现在有新闻组吗。thunderbird有，但是没有源
<Mokait> 但现在一说到97很多不明白的人还笑，就像当年没几个人知道NT这个操作系统
<abinex> 那时候，的网页超级简陋
<abinex> 阿，
<onlylove> Mokait: 其实就是fat32支持
<Mokait> telnet的BBS现在台湾还有
<abinex> 还有个WINMe
<onlylove> Mokait: nt是直接从3.1还是几出的
<Mokait> FAT16转到FAT32那就是98时期了
<abinex> 那时候是很华丽的
<Mokait> NT我从3.1开始用
<void1> PTT
<abinex> 还没有出Xp
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> Mokait: 95osr2就是fat32支持
<Mokait> 因为98当时可以用PWS，这个东西现在为止没有比它简单的网页服务器了
<x007007007> 97是有的，96好像没有
<Mokait> 97当时我没用FAT32
<Vs> …
<abinex> 自从学会在网上聊天之后，买的200卡超过50张了
<onlylove> 靠，这怎么开始怀旧了
<abinex> 50块钱的200卡打几次就没了
<Mokait> 当年NT3.1也不是很稳定，但NT系统没出几版就到了win2000
<Vs> …………
<Vs> ……
<abinex> win2000的时候很稳定了
<imtxc> ios 党们，微信除了卸载有其他关闭的方式么 cc gfrog
<Mokait> win除了me就是vista不稳定了，这两个系统真是microsoft的恶梦
<x007007007> 我记得小时候见的电脑都是横着的，看人家在玩红警，然后想玩电脑，人家给了我一个万用表
<abinex> 到了imtx 退出
<onlylove> nt大概印象里面，3.1.3.5 4.0然后就是nt5就是2000了
<abinex> 就好了
<gfrog> imtxc: 嘛叫关闭？
<Mokait> Demo 雷神之锤 红警 疯狂医院，这是当年几个经典的单机
<onlylove> Mokait: vista很稳定的
<imtxc> gfrog: 就是暂时不想看到任何信息了
<onlylove> Mokait: me是因为和98一样的混合内核
<Mokait> vista我用了一段时间，很多东西不支持，而且吃内存
<abinex> imtxc: 用多任务关掉
<onlylove> Mokait: 吃内存和不稳定是两码事
<Mokait> me后全是NT内核了
<gfrog> imtxc: 注销
<imtxc> gfrog: 安卓里面有个退出按钮
<imtxc> abinex: 关了也不行
<abinex> Mokait: 我买笔记本的时候就是预装的VISTA
<onlylove> Mokait: win7还时不时宕机呢
<Mokait> 我在vista里没用sp包，或许升级后会好一点，当年用vista经常宕机
<onlylove> Mokait: 基本都是驱动的事情
<abinex> 不过，店家直接给换掉了，换成盗版的XP
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都是在提醒中心里改成只提示消息，没声音，没banner，丫弹多少我都没影响。
<abinex> imtxc: 注销
<Mokait> 当年vista还没能完全取代xp所以没深入学习和了解它，算是用过时间最短的系统了
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃也是 7 么
<gfrog> imtxc: 6
<Mokait> 当年一直期待着长角长角的，后来出现了vista这个怪物，用户体验对我来说就是零分
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问下,Unity-panel 中,左上角把文字替换成图标,目录文件在哪? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452019 请问下,Unity-panel 中,左上角把文字替换成图标,目录文件在哪? 就是那Ubuntu dekstop 想美化成图标,谢谢各位大神! 统计信息: 发表于 由 thiswi — 2013-11-12 21:53
<Mokait> 看到unity和gnome3就上火，很多人或许和我一样，对这两个东西评价不高
<hulu> Mokait: 你买几回正版就懂了
<abinex> imtxc: 在微信的设置界面有个退出登录的选项
<hulu> 要是正版不忽悠怎么赚钱
<imtxc> abinex: …………
<abinex> 你退出后，再把微信从后台关闭
<hulu> 盗版才是真材实料
<abinex> hulu: 屁的真才
<hulu> 文明礼貌
<Mokait> 呵呵，盗版其实看怎么个盗法，如果仅是非正式的激活，或许真的没什么，我不喜欢改版的东西ylmf luobo deepin我知道，但我从来不会自己用这些东西，除非别人电脑上，而且强烈要用
<Mokait> 和谐，一定要和谐~
<hulu> Mokait: 用就用盗版
<Mokait> 呵呵
<hulu> 所谓的正版无非是收费
<hulu> 不是什么神圣的东西
<iMadper> hulu: 是尊重别人的劳动成果.
<abinex> 嗯
<Mokait> 怎么说呢，因为我也用过盗版，所以当时win7用了半年多，感觉可以收手了，所以才买了两个正版，但后来才后悔了，不如直接只用linux了
<iMadper> hulu: 就算是红帽, 也在苦恼各种盗版用户.
<Mokait> 一直linux只是我的一个爱好，但主系统还是以win为主，很多原因
<hulu> 正版更多的是垄断是剥削，那是什么劳动成果
<happyaron> iMadper: CentOS就是各种盗版用户？
<Mokait> 红帽只是有闭源收费的软件，LINUX是GUN的开源的
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是.
<happyaron> iMadper: 红帽的系统不存在盗版问题
<Mokait> REHL可以用
<iMadper> happyaron: 存在.
<abinex> Mokait: 我不觉的非要Win系统才能
<happyaron> iMadper: 只有盗用升级服务的问题。
<hulu> Mokait: 红帽是开源的
<abinex> 已经很久不用Win系统了
 * hulu 支持盗版
<iMadper> happyaron: 用rhel, 就要缴费. 用centos不用.
<happyaron> iMadper: 真不存在盗版问题，装RHEL一直用，你们告不赢的。
<Mokait> win是非万能的，但认识它太晚了
<iMadper> happyaron: rhel不是免费的. 只提供给订阅服务的人.
<hulu> iMadper: 红帽是开源的
<iMadper> happyaron: 没订阅的, 只能用centos
 * hulu 已经说了多少遍
<happyaron> iMadper: RHEL的subscription是升级服务
<iMadper> hulu: 是开源的, 丝毫不影响收费
<iMadper> hulu: 你能比我了解红帽?
<Mokait> REHL和Redhat都开源，但两个不同的是，REHL有闭源的程序
<happyaron> iMadper: RHEL能卖的，是卖给愿意买的人，但是别人拿到了ISO装，你们是告不赢的。
<abinex> Mokait: 反正别人爱用Win系统我不管，我还是用Linux
<Mokait> 如果做网页服务器我不支持用REHL，真不如CentOS
<iMadper> happyaron: 能不能赢就不知道了, 但是, rhel真的不是免费使用的, 即使你不升级.
<onlylove> happyaron: RHEL是要收服务费的……如果不收服务费不提供支持，就和oracle一样的
<hulu> 代码一样有多大区别
<Mokait> 其实用了很多的LINUX和BSD，网页服务器我还是喜欢FreeBSD
<abinex> Mokait: 人家是企业用的，要求稳定
<happyaron> iMadper: RHEL真的是免费的，但是服务是收费的，不升级就不涉及服务费，真的……
<Mokait> 对就像为什么现在的VPS都是centos或debian就是稳定！
<happyaron> onlylove: oracle是装了就收费的……
<iMadper> happyaron: 你去rh官网下载rhel的时候, 他就会告诉你, 你在订阅之前, 有30天可以实用rhel
<happyaron> onlylove: 除非个人学习研究，或开发oracle相关产品。
<onlylove> happyaron: 收毛线钱，我装过N个
<abinex> Mokait: 很多时候钱都不是问题，只要稳定好用就好了
<iMadper> happyaron: 老子刚参加过公司的nho
<happyaron> iMadper: 可以试用30天升级服务。
<iMadper> happyaron: 反正, 收费就是
<Mokait> 真谢谢Debian了，没它我还不认识什么时Ubuntu，但Ubuntu除了用apt其它的和debian不同
<onlylove> Mokait: web server理所当然的debian
<hulu> 用个临时的，然后自己打包就好了
<hulu> 还买什么正版
<happyaron> iMadper: 收费的真的是服务
<abinex> 想想淘宝阿里巴巴都自己开发的系统
<happyaron> iMadper: 升级，就是yum仓库
<Mokait> Debian小巧稳定，软件多，支持好，这个我认同
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有license的，不能用RH服务器的仓库
<iMadper> abinex: ali那个听我们公司销售说就是centos
<happyaron> iMadper: 试用的，可以免费用30天
<iMadper> happyaron: 貌似还真不是.
<onlylove> iMadper: RHEL是升级收费，安装无所谓的
<abinex> Mokait: Ubuntu的很多地方是和DEBIAN一样的
<hulu> 收费的问题十几年前就解决了
<happyaron> iMadper: lol 哥你再去查查看
<happyaron> iMadper: 真的是没有的事
<iMadper> happyaron: 我nho听得不是呀.
<onlylove> iMadper: 蓉蓉说的没问题的
<Mokait> 但ubuntu的东西比debian的新，开发周期也不同
<iMadper> onlylove: 我以前也是这么认为的.
<Mokait> 最主要还是debian太稳定了
<happyaron> iMadper: 内部training怎么样其实都无所谓的啦，但是法律执行起来真的是那样
<abinex> Mokait: debian讲究的稳定可靠
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是, 前些天nho的时候, 我们公司说的不是这样的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我得找人问问去
<happyaron> iMadper: 或许你们是希望通过这样宣传，让外面的人觉得用帽帽就要付费，提高付费率？
<Mokait> 如果家用，我主要还是Ubuntu+Fedora
<abinex> Mokait: 稳扎稳打
<iMadper> happyaron: 没可能吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么没可能
<abinex> Mokait: 嗯，Ubuntu就是很容易上手
<Mokait> Fedora算是我从第一版一直用到现在，感觉它的变化很大，但用户群一直没有ubuntu多
<hulu> 有个 CentOS 就足够了，重要的是服务
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果我就是装上系统，不升级。理论上是没问题的，序列号是订阅升级的，当时装RHEL5的时候说的很明白
<abinex> Fedora就是个试验田
<Mokait> Ubuntu新手上手容易多了，比Debian
<iMadper> happyaron: 不付费就没服务. 所以, 缴费与否对我们来说没关系.
 * iMadper 我得查查去
<happyaron> iMadper: 没服务肯定的，但是安装真的是合法……
<abinex> 嗯
<October21> 收费的是服务
<iMadper> happyaron: 我得查查去
<iMadper> happyaron: nho讲得不太一样
<happyaron> iMadper: Oracle Linux当年也想要装就收费，后来发现不行，随着时代变迁可能想开了把yum仓库也开放了……
<x007007007> debian飘过
<onlylove> happyaron: 让他自己查查去，也许猫猫改政策了
<iMadper> happyaron: OEL销量好不好?
<happyaron> onlylove: 猫猫改没用啊
<Mokait> 当年我刚从Mandrake转到Redhat9下，红帽就不出来了，所以从Fedora Core Beta开始一直用到Fedora 19，但它和Ubuntu真比起来差很多
<abinex> DEBian的浏览器好奇怪
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么不好呢，一样的代码，服务费减半，和oracle产品整合时提供更好支持
<Mokait> ice*********
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞.
<onlylove> Mokait: 其实ubuntu就是多做了点东西
<Mokait> Debian的Firefox叫ice什么来着
<happyaron> iMadper: 当然肯定还是没RHEL卖得好……
<happyaron> Mokait: iceweasel
<Mokait> 对
<Mokait> 我英文不好
<iMadper> happyaron: 等蔽公司收购了oracle就没这么多破事了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> Mokait: 比方说自动挂载啥的
<abinex> Debian上的浏览器是移除了火狐的商标重新打包的
<Mokait> iceweasel其实就是firefox
<October21> 赤裸裸的抄袭帽子
<happyaron> iMadper: oracle其实想收猫猫吧，但应该是收不了……
<abinex> OL
<onlylove> happyaron: oracle现在有solaris，不知道怎么想的
<happyaron> October21: centos和SL也是抄袭啦
<abinex> 坐等帽帽收购王八壳子
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看oracle装在什么平台上最多呢，lol
<abinex> happyaron: 500强
<Mokait> Oracle Linux and Oracle Solaris
<happyaron> October21: 猫猫家东西确实不错，引来众多抄袭者，你看C社的ubuntu就没谁抄……
<abinex> 的那些企业用的
<abinex> 大财主
<happyaron> abinex: 现在基本都是在RHEL上
<October21> happyaron: 开源和甲骨文的商业行为还是区分一下好
<abinex> 帽帽是企业应用领域
<happyaron> October21: 在法律面前一样的
<onlylove> Mokait: 不是，是pmount那些，自动挂本地硬盘分区的，fedora不那么做的，再就是ubuntu的驱动多一些，反正，ubuntu就是把一些设置工作帮你做了，软件帮你装了，原来都要自己弄的
<abinex> C家是针对消费客户端的桌面环境
<Mokait> oracle是主做数据的，虽然收了sun，但业务的大方向好像没变动什么
<happyaron> abinex: C社也买数据中心业务啊，你让 freeflying 情何以堪？
<October21> happyaron: 在客户面前是不一样的，大家可以用脚投票
<onlylove> happyaron: sun的机器貌似在银行最多
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 18m可能也还不少吧
<happyaron> roylez: 18m在银行多么？
<Mokait> 其实就像slackware一样，现在安装还没个GUI界面，虽然是老牌子，但用户少
<abinex> happyaron: C家主攻方向明显是桌面这一块
<freeflying> abinex, 胡扯
<onlylove> happyaron: 18M也不少
<onlylove> happyaron: 一直不知道HP在哪里
<hulu> linuxmint 才是王道
<abinex> happyaron: C家要向苹果的方向迈进了
<happyaron> onlylove: HP就是普通数据中心啊
<happyaron> onlylove: x86服务器全球销量第一
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正政府里面18M最多，银行里面SUN最多
<Mokait> 做发行版，你得有特色，每一个发行版都能让大家叫出它有什么特色，当你一听到SUSE和Kubuntu当然就是KDE一样的arch gentoo 这些发行版都有很大的特色
<happyaron> abinex: 你来听听 freeflying 给你说说……
<onlylove> happyaron: x86最多的是DELL吧
<abinex> happyaron: 完全苹果模式的开源替代商业解决方案
<happyaron> onlylove: 但出货真的是HP多
<mao> 谁将bt5 用的比较好？？
<hulu> 这么多的销售人员？
<Mokait> BT5？backtrack 5 rc3????
<onlylove> happyaron: HP的机器不错，有个远程管理啥的，比INSPUR那强，但是论皮实，还是INSPUR
<abinex> happyaron: 你看，他的桌面环境精心打磨
<mao> Mokait, 是的
<happyaron> onlylove: dell都折腾私有化了，HP还百强第15呢。
<abinex> 强推UNITY
<freeflying> onlylove, bmc每家都有的
<abinex> 推出移动版本的Ubuntu
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以有时候我也在想，inspur到底在做啥
<freeflying> onlylove, 或者说是个靠谱的服务器都有
<happyaron> onlylove freeflying iLO确实比其他家好用一点点……
<freeflying> onlylove, 他们还不如supermicro
<happyaron> 不如supermicro +1
<onlylove> freeflying: BMC是啥，存储？EMC吧？
<Mokait> Ubuntu的JeOS不错，但现在没有了，真可惜
 * Betach 睡觉
 * hulu 奇怪这里是做技术还是做广告？
<freeflying> happyaron, 我们最近用的这家的也比 idarc强
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦
<Mokait> betach:Good night
<happyaron> hulu: 吹水
<onlylove> hulu: 这边做技术，讨论自己用的东西好坏
<freeflying> onlylove, 乃没做过服务器啊,连bmc都不知道啥
<gfrog> iMadper: 渣渣你参加NHO了嘛？ marketing自己都说RHEL可以随便用
<iMadper> gfrog: 参加了
<happyaron> lol
 * hulu 感觉在做销售
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> freeflying: 我做的都是小家伙，都是inspur的成套方案
<happyaron> hulu: 都在琢磨啥东西免费用，销售神马。。。
<abinex> GFrog 你的蛤蟆的
<gfrog> freeflying: nas该用啥系统啊……
<iMadper> gfrog: marketing还说ab都在用盗版rhel
<happyaron> gfrog: freenas
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<abinex> hamo嗯
<onlylove> freeflying: BMC是啥真心不知道，求科普
<happyaron> gfrog: 装u盘上，绝对好用……
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 模仿苹果应用发射器pear-launchpad_2.0.2-pearlinux_amd64.deb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452020 64位ubuntu13.04 13.10可安装 缺陷 不支持中文的 下载http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_114720526391312397.htm 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2013-11-12 22:34
<Mokait> BMC?
<freeflying> gfrog, 去qnap扒拉下看有没有
<gfrog> iMadper: 谁讲的？ Cindy？
<iMadper> gfrog: 不认识.
<iMadper> gfrog: 那人来rh时间没我长
<freeflying> gfrog, cindy还在帽帽啊
<gfrog> onlylove: BMC都不知道？！
<Mokait> 我是玩自行车的BMC是一个牌子
 * gfrog 一直梦想有辆BMC
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMC%E8%BB%9F%E4%BB%B6%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: BMC軟件公司 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<hulu> 其实苹果的破解面，几年前就被模仿了，现在没什么特别的了
<iMadper> onlylove: 瑞士的自行车牌子
<happyaron> onlylove: baseboard management controller
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 能做软raid5嘛？ 我才发现我买这货没法跑raid5
<abinex> hulu: 不是模仿他的界面，
<happyaron> gfrog: raidz啊
<Mokait> iMadper:我现在是领航者300，你什么车？
<hulu> 苹果系统也被黑苹果代替了
<onlylove> iMadper: 服务器和BMC自行车有毛线关系 cc gfrog
<abinex> hulu是借鉴他的模式
<iMadper> Mokait: 没车.
<freeflying> gfrog, lvm吧,重要数据多个网盘保存
<Mokait> 我以为你的骑车的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 我就看到你在问bmc
<freeflying> gfrog, 家用raid毛用都没
<iMadper> Mokait: 我穷
<happyaron> gfrog: 有raidz谁还用传统raid5，write hole直接就搞死你了
<Mokait> 越说自己穷的人越有钱
<happyaron> freeflying: 家用raid没用+1
<happyaron> freeflying: 其实没ECC内存做RAID都是扯淡
<Mokait> 查你IP找到你，然后打节~
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
<abinex> Mokait: 有钱的都装穷
<freeflying> happyaron, 都是服务器上的, 家里搞没意义
<hulu> abinex: 你是说 Darwin
<Mokait> iMadper，你家是朝阳的？
<hulu> 那已经是很久的事情了
<abinex> hulu: 不是
<Mokait> Darwin？PowerPC?
<onlylove> http://www.4oa.com/whatis/sort03152/237654.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Baseboard Management Controller- 名词解释- 中科软件园
<abinex> 睡觉去
<freeflying> iMadper, 话说我家里还有个坏的ibook
<hulu> abinex: 那苹果还有个啥？
<abinex> 不扯了
<hulu> 难道是加工工艺？
<onlylove> freeflying: inspur的机器貌似没有那么多高级功能，就温度和风扇
<Mokait> 睡觉的都安了~~~~~不一一问候了
<abinex> hulu: 他的商业模式
<gfrog_> happyaron: @_@
<freeflying> onlylove, 所以不能叫服务器啊
<abinex> hulu: 以及设计理念
<gfrog_> happyaron: 不过那个nas上倒是有条2g的ecc
<Mokait> 下楼买烟，大家先聊~ 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> freeflying: 那叫毛线
<happyaron> gfrog_: 支持ECC的话，一定要用ECC内存
<happyaron> gfrog_: 没贵多少，却能很大程度提高安全性
<freeflying> onlylove, 你问问 happyaron  机房里机器啥样
<onlylove> freeflying: NF8520，好几U装机架上的
<gfrog_> happyaron: freeflying 难道我想错了……
<onlylove> freeflying: 我见过HP和IBM的那些
<happyaron> onlylove: 没out of band管理的服务器都是PC机
<hulu> 难道就 iphone 那种东西就叫商业理念？
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧，我一直在搞inspur的PC
 * hulu 现在的人就爱整个什么名词
<gfrog_> happyaron: plase-desktop又crash了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 机房里用那些的，要么是穷鬼，要么是规模太大
<gfrog_> happyaron: plasma-desktop又crash了……
<happyaron> gfrog_: stable用户表示多年不见crash了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 规模太大怎么讲
<gfrog_> happyaron: 竟然stable！！ 我都trusty了
<happyaron> onlylove: 阿里用HP/IBM这种肯定用不起啊，只能自己拼机器了……
<happyaron> gfrog_: 对啊，debian stable还……
<happyaron> gfrog_: 需要哪个软件自己backport之后传了就ok……
<gfrog_> happyaron: 还好没oldstable
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得facebook也是自己定制的机器
<gfrog_> happyaron: xb
<happyaron> gfrog_: 没那么重口味。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 定制机器的肯定有点理由吧，或者是没预算，或者是商业解决方案搞不定。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你搜下facebook的server吧，挺有意思的机器……
<happyaron> 第一种是穷，没办法，第二种是牛，不需要。。。
<gfrog_> onlylove: 你跟fb这种货学？！
<gfrog_> onlylove: 丫自己都能养活一个pc厂了
<onlylove> gfrog_我没那能力
<gfrog_> onlylove: 贵厂服务器有多少台
<happyaron> gfrog_: 貌似有的ECC内存比台式机内存还便宜
<onlylove> gfrog_我不知道VM有多少啊
<onlylove> gfrog_我之前的单位是卖服务器的
<hulu> onlylove: 前几年有个公司（忘记名字了）把员工办公用机都自己攒了
<gfrog_> happyaron: 本来想插两条非ecc的，手里有闲置的4x2……
<onlylove> hulu: 很正常
<happyaron> gfrog_: 额，那上吧，别重复投资了……
<hulu> 这种东西就看决策者的意思，不是什么成本问题
<happyaron> gfrog_: 反正买新的话，就上ECC的……
<hulu> 更不是牛
<happyaron> hulu: 第三种就是sb了……
<gfrog_> happyaron: 不过我怀疑跑nas的话2G内存也够了
<happyaron> gfrog_: 多少块盘？
<happyaron> gfrog_: iops和吞吐预期多少？
<gfrog_> happyaron: HP N54L 4+1x5inch+esata
<gfrog_> happyaron: 没预期，你看我买绿盘就知道了……
<hulu> happyaron: 我看了这条新闻还期待了好一阵
<happyaron> gfrog_: 那够了……
<happyaron> hulu: 哪条新闻？
<hulu> happyaron: 好多年前的新闻了
<happyaron> gfrog_: 你知道EMC的中端存储带256T盘也就有24G内存。。。
 * hulu 羡慕了好一阵，没感到sb
<gfrog_> happyaron: 我主要是扔家当仓库，放照片和文件存档啥的……
<happyaron> gfrog_: 那勾了……
<happyaron> 够了……
<gfrog_> happyaron: 骚年你拿这小玩意跟商业存储比……
<happyaron> lol
 * hulu 还是感觉这里在搞销售
<freeflying> gfrog_, 真心劝你搞个qnap的
<freeflying> gfrog_, 固件真心不错
<hulu> 其实像这些问题上 zol 的数据库是一样的，不过为了垄断这个数据库没有公开
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么看上去很高端呢……
<hulu> 一堆破机器有什么好讨论的
<freeflying> gfrog_, 各种手机客户端,,我都尅在手机上直接搜索bt, 然后启动下载
<gfrog_> freeflying: happyaron 我本来想做ESX然后装DSM把盘都passthrough给DSM的……
<happyaron> gfrog_: ...
<freeflying> happyaron, 必须饿
<gfrog_> freeflying: 这个…… freenas也可以搞，开源实现一大把
<happyaron> gfrog_: 你就买了JBOD？
<gfrog_> happyaron: 哈？
<hulu> 谁能讲讲麒麟到底有什么不同，怎么都是售前在讨论
<gfrog_> happyaron: 本来想做raid的，不过家用的话空间损失蛮高啊
<freeflying> gfrog_, dhclient的更新的时间是按照dhcp serve给的时间来的吗
<freeflying> happyaron, 搜狗拼音没更新了啊
<gfrog_> freeflying: 目测是的。不过那天我看到哪个机器30秒就更新一次来着……
<onlylove> hulu: 麒麟就是定制版的UBUNTU而已，就像那种衍生版一样的
<hulu> onlylove: 我想问的是具体定制了哪些？
<onlylove> hulu: 不知道
<freeflying> gfrog_, maas里的walkaround, 设了30s
<gfrog_> freeflying: 果然
<hulu> 难道这里没有麒麟的工作人员？
<happyaron> gfrog_: 是啊，而且RAID5对性能影响非常大
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有了
<happyaron> freeflying: 搜狗要自己写
<freeflying> happyaron, 啥时候出来啊
<gfrog_> happyaron: 性能问题不大，因为我估计主要都是读操作。
<gfrog_> happyaron: 写的话大概也被网络性能限制住了
<happyaron> freeflying: 还没招到人，hc已经有了，招到立刻开工
<happyaron> gfrog_: 你内网怕神马？
<freeflying> gfrog_, 这个30s不知道有多少side effects
<happyaron> gfrog_: raid5对写影响真的挺大的……
<gfrog_> freeflying: 看着二逼爆了，server那头一定是狂多日志，release里一大堆记录
<gfrog_> freeflying: 要是这样的机器多了，我怀疑dhcpd能不能撑住
<freeflying> gfrog_, 是啊, 这个也可能是导致 upload lease失败的原因
<iMadper> hulu: 麒麟有没有官网? 官网有没有联系方式?
<happyaron> gfrog_: 你是用tplink的百兆路由器做交换么……
<hulu> 好像有个论坛
<happyaron> gfrog_: 其实也差不多够用的
<gfrog_> happyaron: 预计以后是wifi连接
<happyaron> hulu: www.ubuntukylin.com
<freeflying> gfrog_, 是啊,机器多了,估计很容易触发switch上的流量限制
<happyaron> gfrog_: 存储还是要有线
<happyaron> gfrog_: 无线死翘翘
<gfrog_> happyaron: 我说backbone，虽然存储到核心路由应该是有线
<happyaron> gfrog_: 当然你没事随便拷啥没事，我说你那ESXi的话……
<happyaron> 嗯。
<hulu> 你们聊吧，我去麒麟看看
<freeflying> gfrog_, ampq对传输的payoad大小不知道有没有闲置
<gfrog_> freeflying: ampq？
<onlylove> iMadper: 别折腾那麒麟了，一开始是换壳的BSD，然后和中标普华合并，叫中标麒麟，然后现在又搞了这么个东西 cc hulu
<freeflying> gfrog_, 没事, amqp
<iMadper> onlylove: 我才不折腾这个. 我连rhel/fedora都不碰, 何况这个
<hulu> onlylove: 他的定制能节省我好多事情
<onlylove> hulu: 节省啥事情了
<gfrog_> freeflying: 完全不懂
<freeflying> gfrog_, 它的理论payload 允许最大到2^64 bytes
<gfrog_> hulu: 你那问题还没搞定？！
<happyaron> iMadper: 你在公司用啥呀
<hulu> 没有
<happyaron> iMadper: 我大debian?
<freeflying> gfrog_, Advanced Message Queuing Protocol
<hulu> 我正在遍历整个文件系统
<freeflying> gfrog_, 赶紧去看看吧
<happyaron> freeflying: gfrog_ 是负责支持你们的？
<freeflying> gfrog_, 我司 和OS里的message  queue都是这个
<gfrog_> freeflying: @_@
<hulu> 那边没人
<gfrog_> fre
<freeflying> happyaron, 他们主要对客户
<gfrog_> freeflying: 我这几天在玩儿一个备份软件
<iMadper> happyaron: 在公司用arch呀
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<iMadper> happyaron: debian我也不用..
<freeflying> gfrog_, 不要告诉我是bacula
<gfrog_> freeflying: 不是
<happyaron> iMadper: 貌似帽帽里用RHEL/Fedora的人不多？
<gfrog_> freeflying: 源里有的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我周围的人都在用.
<freeflying> gfrog_, 叫啥
<gfrog_> freeflying: 妈蛋啊，根本没时间玩OS
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不会rpm/yum命令, 所以不想用
<gfrog_> freeflying: duplicity
<freeflying> gfrog_, bacula也在
<gfrog_> freeflying: main嘛？
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<gfrog_> iMadper: rpm/yum很强大
<freeflying> gfrog_, 这个增量和差异的功能貌似很弱
<iMadper> gfrog_: 恩, 强大, 但是我不会...
<onlylove> gfrog_表示不会用
<gfrog_> freeflying: 这都跟我没关系啊，我也不想玩这货
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_, ubuntu里的 deja dup就用的这货
<freeflying> 我lan里备份一次都弱到爆
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似duplicity挺靠谱的，dejadup差点劲
<happyaron> freeflying: debian.org服务器的有些备份好像是bacula做的
<freeflying> gfrog_, bacula这货不错
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊,整个系统备份非常快
<gfrog_> freeflying: happyaron 这周四有免费午饭
<gfrog_> freeflying: 啊，忘了乃不在帝都
<freeflying> gfrog_, 毛线关系啊
<freeflying> 擦
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<gfrog_> freeflying: momo
<happyaron> gfrog_: 是啊
 * gfrog 没搞定我社的vpn，看来只能用代理了。
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<onlylove> bacula是商业的吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: enterprise ready，有收费服务啦
<gfrog> happyaron: cisco的破玩意，竟然没法改vpn策略
<happyaron> onlylove: 软件是开源的，自己用的话就自己负责
<onlylove> 忘了给手机充电，自动关机了
 * imtxc 碎
<gfrog> imtxc: 节操又碎了？
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 估计1404的ibus要revert成old behavior了
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog, 貌似 seb128 受不鸟了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我对ibus无爱了，丫的在KDE里的表现真搓
<happyaron> gfrog: 在gnome下也悲剧啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是一坨粑粑
<happyaron> gfrog: 请骂RH那搞ibus的老兄
<gfrog> happyaron: 那个日本佬嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<happyaron> gfrog: ibus的悲剧点几乎都出在他身上了
<gfrog> happyaron: 丫也是渣渣
<happyaron> gfrog: phuang的东西挺靠谱的
<gfrog> happyaron: phuang后来去哪了？
<happyaron> gfrog: google
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<happyaron> gfrog: ibus和gnome的集成基本都是fujiwara在搞，于是就渣渣了
<happyaron> gfrog: phuang现在还要review每个merge的change，于是fujiwara就有了大量外部维护的patch，想用gnome集成就得打他补丁
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 不过ibus即使没gnome集成，也是越来越慢，体验超级差
<gfrog> happyaron: 难道是python惹得祸？
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实还成吧，python的东西已经干掉很多了
<happyaron> 以前python的时候确实不好，后来关键点的部分都c++重写了
<x007007007> ibus不会玩的飘过
<darkx> 使用 hime 輸入法的飄過
<^k^> 05:03
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
<Vs> 冒泡
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-13
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Plus-OS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452026 一个年轻人整合的包含Steam, Chrome, WINE和其它软件的KUBUNTU衍生版。 http://plus-os.weebly.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-11-13 2:42
<hoxily|droid> 大家早上好。早饭吃什么好呢？
<stardiviner> hoxily: 拌面
<hoxily> 为什么不是面包呢
<stardiviner> hoxily: 稀饭
<tenzu> 主席都不挂irc了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求ubuntu的QQ解决方案，empathy？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452032 刚换了13.10，发现empathy没有qq插件了，需要增加ppa的源单独装，可是添加了源，里面也没有libqq，没法装。 ubuntu下面目前还有什么好的qq解决方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arbor — 2013-11-13 9:21
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 在线播放mp4 需要什么插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452033 有个在线视频，地址栏里面显示文件扩展名为mp4，firefox提示缺少decoder，但是又没有提示如何安装，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arbor — 2013-11-13 9:27
 * Betach 早
<iMadper> Betach: . 早.
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45879/10-things-why-i-like-and-hate-c-language
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 关于 C 语言，我喜欢和讨厌的十件事 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45876/jobs-rebuke-founder-of-android-rubin
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 新书节选：乔布斯怒斥安卓创始人是嚣张的大混蛋 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37201
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 沙漠农场实验取得初步成功
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 有没有江西外语外贸的阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452034 各位师兄，求带阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 colinluo213 — 2013-11-13 9:47
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37199
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 穷国更热衷于太空计划
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Android已经统治了80%智能手机市场？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这妖货那么多人用...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道啊……反正我手里有一个就是了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我想等meego啊，可惜NOKIA被Elop那个混蛋给搞了
<MeaCulpa> meego...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 等Intel?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 等一辈子吧...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: sailfish这个东西到底行不行啊，在搞android兼容
<MeaCulpa> Intel从来都不是革新着
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没听过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 他说不是革新者，但是他怎么搞定x86的
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux的wii模拟器dolphin4.0模拟2d游戏卡慢问题[渺似已解决] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452037 dolphin 4.0, linux版只支持debian系的linux发行版.而且还必须是64位的.没有32位包. 官方网站是https://dolphin-emu.org/ 找了2个尺寸比较小的2d游戏过来,进行测试.因为正好有ubuntu 12.10 64位版. 结果安装上来就出问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: x86是从贵摸买的吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ask 我摸高层
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸给谁谁搞定
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有个问题，x86怎么把其他arch搞败的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得x86时代很多其他架构的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道这个要问微软?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也问我摸
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那贵摸到底做了啥……自己现在反而不如微软规模大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 微机嘛，我摸找了个妹子来扛，扛动了，大家就买了
<iIlL10Oo> 我有3个 android 手机，打算再买个4核的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道真是传说中的，贵摸名字不好？I Beg Microsoft？
<atsuko-l> forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<atsuko-l> 挂了
<atsuko-l> ???
<atsuko-l> 好吧。没有，多打了个S
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux的wii模拟器dolphin4.0模拟2d游戏卡慢问题[渺似已解决] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452036 dolphin 4.0, linux版只支持debian系的linux发行版.而且还必须是64位的.没有32位包. 官方网站是https://dolphin-emu.org/ 找了2个尺寸比较小的2d游戏过来,进行测试.因为正好有ubuntu 12.10 64位版. 结果安装上来就出问题
<onlylove> wii模拟器，这得啥样的硬件
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 小霸王也有体感游戏机了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> dolphin...
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 小霸王……
<MeaCulpa> 名字太没创意
<MeaCulpa> KDE的ＦＭ 就是dolphin...
<onlylove> dolphin不是海豚么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ssh多久会主动断开？
<atsuko-l> 小霸王学习机，哪里不会学哪里
<onlylove> atsuko-l: 人点读机那妞都那么大了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 看sshd
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 可以永远不断啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这几天不知道是网络故障还是session过期，反正ssh以后，我一段时间不管（一天吧）xterm就死了
<imtxc> 谁昨天告诉我注销登录了微信就收不到推送的……
<imtxc> 这软件牛……
<onlylove> imtxc: 看不懂，注销登录了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，微信里面有个退出登录
<onlylove> imtxc: 你加那个了就看不懂了，不加是能看懂的
<onlylove> 打算做个slax的优盘
<onlylove> 但是觉得那货启动好慢啊
<onlylove> 难道是因为KDE？、
<Vs> 冒泡
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 微信退出后，软件还在后台运行
<Vs> root手机，强制关闭
<onlylove> 512M的内存，跑KDE卡得要死
<onlylove> 难道是因为是livecd
<Vs> 去刷成纯系统顺便root就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 微信那幺蛾子你也敢用
<RainFlying> onlylove: imtxc: 只要让微信读不到联系人通话记录和短信之类的就行了。
<Vs> 你觉得可能吗？
<RainFlying> Vs: 必须可能啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我手机买回来一共装了个游戏，别的都没装
<MeaCulpa> 这种东西就看朋友圈了，别人用，你有时候没办法不用
<lainme> onlylove: 可能是那启动机制吧。各种解压和搬迁
<iIlL10Oo> g 幺蛾子
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 幺蛾子 |幺蛾子|” 老北京方言，意思：耍花招，出鬼点子，出馊主意，歪门邪道。...
<Vs> 你买的手机，广家给内置了很多界面看不到的软件，用了你的RAM
<night> 华为的原版刷机包750MB+，精简后的才400MB不到
<iIlL10Oo> Vs: 可以用工具卸载
<RainFlying> Vs: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n56oja4wqtulccn/Screenshot_2013-11-13-10-48-02.png
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: Dropbox - Screenshot_2013-11-13-10-48-02.png
<RainFlying> Vs: 这个只是系统自带的 App Privacy。另外还有一个 OpenPdroid。
<onlylove> slax的sb包怎么做
<RainFlying> Vs: 我可以让微信读到我的 GPS 位置是随机的，我发消息的时候一会在太平洋上，一会在纽约，一会在马来西亚，一会在大西洋。
<Vs> 厉害
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你那截屏用的啥
<RainFlying> onlylove: 系统自带。。
<Vs> 我手机都没ROOT
<RainFlying> onlylove: 电源键长按，选择 Screenshot
<RainFlying> Vs: 不 root 不安全。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我手机没那功能……
<Vs> 有没有什么强力的手机root软件
<RainFlying> Vs: 拿到手机第一件事就是刷 CWR 或者 TWR, 然后刷打了 OpenPdroid 补丁的 CyanogenMod 或者 ParanoidAndroid。
<onlylove> Vs: 没有啥比自己动手更好的了
<Vs> 是能在手机上root的
<onlylove> 表示不知道root拿来做啥
<RainFlying> Vs: 刷一个 Recovery 进去，然后往手机上丢一个自己做的压缩包，然后刷之。
<RainFlying> onlylove: root 之后可以控制各种 App 的权限。
<lainme> onlylove: 删掉看不顺眼的软件
<Vs> 我准备这回放假回去刷机的
<onlylove> lainme: 我手机可以删，不用root的
<onlylove> lainme: 4.1.1
<Vs> ………！没那么简单的
<October21> recovery是不是和手机主板相关？
<onlylove> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=gj8OCJiTogqaQQe0mLL-Bx0aaxC5AHB96wxBfSieAaBLEmjT_w9QJX-7jDER_ukPUQQPVWPHUa_OlY4w_nb1cQaLfAHuujC61HrJ0PiVxOS
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ MIUI ROM定制教程_百度文库
<October21> onlylove: 不root可以写入recovery吗？
<onlylove> 给你们见识点东西
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: recovery通用吗？比如我买个4核的手机，想自己刷个recovery, 你给共享个recovery吧
<onlylove> October21: 那就是死循环了，不刷recovery就不能root，不root就不能recovery
<onlylove> 看看小米的蜜柚怎么做的
<onlylove> 然后就大概知道ROOT了
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 不通用。
<October21> onlylove: 可以用fastboot从第三方rec boot
<October21> fastboot boot rec.img
<RainFlying> onlylove: 刷 Recovery 不一定要 root 啊，像 Galaxy S2 的某些 root 就是通过 CWR 刷入一个已经 root 过的内核实现 root 的。
<onlylove> October21: 你这不知道么……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 谁说不刷recovery不能root ?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 和october21说去 cc iIlL10Oo
<Vs> …………
<RainFlying> 现成工具好像很多可以直接 root。不过刚才不是说手动 root 嘛。纯手动就是自己写 Recovery 的脚本嘛。
<Vs> 怎么写
<Vs> 没学Java和Android
<October21> iIlL10Oo: 我的机子没root 不能向机子写入
<Vs> 我也是
<October21> adbd权限不够
<Vs> 我的还是定制机
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 不通用的话，我要定制recovery咋办？
<October21> 但是可以从第三方rec boot
<Vs> 好难root
<October21> 就像u盘 启动盘
<Vs> 纯Android系统大概是多大啊！
<October21> 我的机型 是通过adbd获取root
<October21> Vs: 你的问题太泛了
<onlylove> Vs: 你可以去下载个看看，去下google那个开发工具，然后下载一个版本看看
<RainFlying> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1931585  找到一篇 update-script 的文章。
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: [TUT] [for NOOB] editing updater-script for noobs! - xda-developers
<iIlL10Oo> Recovery本身是用C写的，脚本类似bash
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 如果厂家定制过的手机，他的recovery里面没有刷机的选项，咋办？
<Vs> 英文表示看不懂
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 总有 PC 端的升级工具的吧？我觉得可以修改官方的刷机包，然后做一些改动。不过表示从来没接触过定制机，不知道能不能这么搞。
<Vs> 本机刚刚root失败了
<RainFlying> Vs: 所以买一个容易刷机容易 root 的手机才是王道。作为 Galaxy Nexus 和 Nexus 4 的用户，我表示活得很轻松。
<October21> Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v31
<onlylove> 买小米好了
<October21> Vs: root的方法很多，你找找
<Vs> 向void发送数据时卡了，强退后就提示失败，然后说要云匹配root方案，但那个连不上
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<Vs> 坑
<October21> 既然用linux，基本自己可以动动手
<MeaCulpa> 怎样让Firefox不帮我自动填表...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在vmware下安装ubuntu后登录界面后 空空的什么都没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452038 rt 如标题所述 查了半天资料没有人回答 统计信息: 发表于 由 lsqtongxin — 2013-11-13 11:00
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: default是不自动的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你怎么让他帮你自动填的
<October21> 不记录密码？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我有个网站把我的用户名存成大写了，居然死活不让我输入小写...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 最好是能临时disable
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 把保存的密码删掉好了
<October21> 清掉这个网站的cookies
 * MeaCulpa 好麻烦
<October21> cookies可以定点清
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个是网站的问题吧？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有一个网站，本来是允许大小写用户名的，然后现在只允许小写
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: SourceForge...尼玛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ff的保存密码就三个option,从不，现在不记录，和记录
<MeaCulpa> en, 去清了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: SourceForge怎么了……他自己的名字还大小写呢，有本事改名sourceforge
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似不是cookie...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你试试ubuntu中文的论坛就知道了，可以改的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 改了之后ff会提示更新的
<Vs> 表示完全看不懂别人的刷机方案
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你把自动登录关掉
 * iMadper 
<October21> Vs: 看到bat脚本没？
 * iMadper 刷机都是吃撑了的
<October21> iMadper: 你有官方升级吧？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不明白你说啥...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你去论坛，填上用户名密码，然后点登录，FF会提示记录，然后你把密码改掉，再重新登录论坛，把密码改下，然后FF会提示更新
 * adam8157 召唤ee壕
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要改的是username
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一样啊
<October21> username貌似有登陆就会记住
<October21> about:config ?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你还是去论坛，填个错的用户名和密码，点登录，FF会记录，然后肯定登录失败，再填正确的，然后登录，FF会提示更新的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你没明白我的意思
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: show me in picture
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我以前有个用户名叫Abc, 后来Sourceforge突然改了policy, 把Abc改成了abc可以登陆，并阻止我使用Abc登陆
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在我在username里面输入abc, 会被强制改为Abc
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没找到如何临时disable auto-fill
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个不是ff的问题吧……
<October21> 你换个浏览器试试
<MeaCulpa> October21: 换个浏览器当然可以
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以找找auto-fill的form
<MeaCulpa> October21: 我要的是把那个form opt-out
<October21> MeaCulpa: 然后改个名字
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你那个自动填表是插件实现的吧……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 把插件disable
<MeaCulpa> 自带的吧
<iMadper> October21: 最近几个月, 没有.
<onlylove> 我没见那么高级的功能
<onlylove> 我用的FF25
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我看看，好像可以del掉
<October21> MeaCulpa: about:config search form
<iMadper> October21: 如果官方都不要你的手机了, 说明你买的时候, 没有交后续服务费用的钱.
<MeaCulpa> October21: onlylove 我知道了，只要选定然后按delete
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕铛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: onlylove 说到底还是SourceForge太傻
<October21> iMadper: 你昨天恶补了帽帽的服务
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<iMadper> October21: 恶补?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是和蓉蓉讨论付费的问题么
<iMadper> October21: 那道不必, 我又不是销售.
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 但是不知道是不是叫做恶补
<onlylove> iMadper: 不管哪个，不过昨天那个说理解偏差的疯子真要命
<October21> iMadper: 小补
<iMadper> onlylove: 通常我只管"在临考试前一天看一学期的书" 才叫恶补
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 对啊，那就是恶补啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不能同意你更多
<October21> 用英语说
<onlylove> October21: E Bu
<October21> ?
<onlylove> 不是说要用英语说恶补么
<October21> "不能同意你更多"
 * October21 我指的是这句
<onlylove> October21: Can't agree with you anymore
<October21> yeah
<onlylove> siily
<onlylove> 又拼错了……
<October21> 有什么上传图片的脚本啊？例如imagebin.org
<October21> onlylove: 为啥linux的输入法不能在输入英语时提示？
<iMadper> onlylove: 说错了好像.
<onlylove> October21: 提示啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我记得, anymore和any more 不一样的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果你写anymore, 应该翻译成, 我不能同意你了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我不是很确定.
<October21> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/276828
<October21> onlylove: 「我不能同意你更多」－－不要再寫錯了！ - hoyi - 痞客邦PIXNET
<October21> iMadper: 没错
<iMadper> October21: 什么没错?
<October21> onlylove翻译错了啊
<iMadper> October21: 哦.
<iMadper> October21: 我刚才不知道你是说我没错还是 onlylove 没错.
<onlylove> iMadper: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/23719804.html?qbl=relate_question_0
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ anymore和 any more的区别?_百度知道
<October21> 嗯，歧义了
<October21> 不过你直译的句子像google翻译
<onlylove> 这不是直译啊，就这样的
<onlylove> I cannot trust him any more because he did not keep his word. 我再也不相信他了因为他没信守诺
<October21> 双重否定，有必要这样译
<Vs> 为毛刷机必须经过电脑啊！
<onlylove> any more 1The variant of any more/better/bigger etc.
<October21> 哎，渣英语
<October21> Vs: 看官方允许不
<onlylove> 1He said he would not cut classes anymore. 他说他再也不逃学了。
<onlylove> anymore 1used when talking or asking about a situation that has ended, or about something that someone has stopped doing
<October21> onlylove: you are right.
<Vs> ………
<Vs> 我又开始root了
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午乃们又711？！
 * October21 大家跟着 onlylove  学英语吧！
<RainFlying> adam8157: 711! GayFullShine 啊！
<onlylove> October21: I begain to doubt
<Vs> 向Vold发送数据是什么意思啊
<October21> onlylove: What's up?
<onlylove> 我觉得anymore 和any more的区别，这个真的要找个老外问下，如果老外也不清楚就不好说了
<October21> anymore是副詞，意為「再也不...」
<adam8157> 什么情况....
<onlylove> October21: try to find a English to ask the differentc
<adam8157> RainFlying: 711就高富帅了?
<onlylove> adam8157: 711是啥
<October21> onlylove: ##english
<RainFlying> 不能同意更多是  I can't agree more.
<October21> 你值得拥有
<RainFlying> adam8157: 711 必须是 GayFullShine 啊！
<Vs> 又失败了
<October21> Vs: 你在linux下操作？
<adam8157> onlylove: 便利店
<Vs> 不是，在手机上
<onlylove> adam8157: 高富帅
<adam8157> RainFlying: .... 不是吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 711再不是，那就没了
<October21> Vs: 厂家有签证，不能写入吧？
<adam8157> onlylove: 我觉得午饭去白家大院的才是
<adam8157> RainFlying: 还在上学?
<Vs> 所以失败
<onlylove> adam8157: 白家大院这种地方，我只能从门口路过
<RainFlying> adam8157: 工作第四年了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 那天有个妹子一口气和我说了一堆饭店的名字，我就知道东来顺，然后瞬间凌乱了
<adam8157> onlylove: 我很讨厌那个地方
<adam8157> onlylove: 白家大院
<Vs> 手机RAM的大小可以改吗？
<October21> Vs: 所以你要用第三方rec 或root
<RainFlying> Vs: 可以。改小应该可以软件限制。改大的话得自己焊芯片吧。
<onlylove> Vs: 你可以吹几个片子下来，我估计往上加不现实，
<adam8157> RainFlying: 711比中关村的午饭便宜, 高富帅个蛋
<October21> Vs: 咋改
<onlylove> adam8157: 我都在711旁边吃米粉的
<Vs> ……我问下
<onlylove> October21: 把手机拆开，用焊枪吹
<October21> 基本不能改硬件
<RainFlying> adam8157: 中关村不是很高端的地方？ 那午饭必须贵啊！
<Vs> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=gj8OCJiTogqaQQe0mLL-Bx0aaxC5AHB96wxBfSieAaBLEmjT_w9QJX-7jDER_ukPUQQPVWPHUa_OlY4w_nb1cQaLfAHuujC61HrJ0PiVxOS这个里面说的好像可以改
<^k^> Vs ... ⇪ MIUI ROM定制教程_百度文库
<October21> 不然大家闭门造车了，毕竟很多细节没公开
<adam8157> RainFlying: 没法啊
<onlylove> Vs: 这里面有说？
<adam8157> gfrog: 要不 喝羊汤去?
<Vs> 反正没看懂！
<Vs> 吃饭去了！88
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没问题
<adam8157> gfrog: 过了天桥就是
<gfrog> adam8157: èµ°èµ·
<adam8157> gfrog: 新中关那个天桥过了就是
<October21> onlylove: google上有anymore的说明，你看看。我这边google抽了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是在问你想不想去, 想去的话可以准备了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我问问这边的
<onlylove> October21: 其实我觉得can't agree more是正确的
<onlylove> October21: 从哪里找啊
<onlylove> October21: http://alt-usage-english.org/anymore.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: AUE: "anymore" and "any more"
<onlylove> October21: 牛津里面没有anymore……
<onlylove> October21: http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/any+more
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ any more - Definition and pronunciation | Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
<iIlL10Oo> 百度文库 不如 google doc
<onlylove> October21: 哎呀，我自己也乱了……
<onlylove> October21: 差不多就好了
<onlylove> October21: 如果是can't agree more的话应该是否定
<onlylove> October21: 所以其实还是应该是any more的，至少这样顺口
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 支持双卡双待吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452040 请问这个系统支持双卡双待吗？我是说双sim卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 5skyboy — 2013-11-13 11:54
<void1> git st
<onlylove> 刚收到保定联通的个信息，说我账上有支出，也没说哪个帐号，还让我咨询北京的一个电话……
<onlylove> 骗子真无聊
<onlylove> October21: http://grammar.englishhome.org/archives/6361
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Q：anymore 和 any more 有何不同呢? « 文法問題與解答
<onlylove> October21: anymore是美式英语
<onlylove> October21: 我刚才还在想为啥oxford没有
<jyf> http://www.osnews.com/story/27416/The_second_operating_system_hiding_in_every_mobile_phone  哈哈 基带里漏洞多多啊
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ The second operating system hiding in every mobile phone
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 他们这样做是犯法的吧
<onlylove> 移动基站……
<onlylove> 我记得蜂窝移动电话好像是3个基站确定来着
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 谁说的？
<onlylove> jyf: 能操作基站的大概就gov了吧
<onlylove> jyf: RMS果然是明智的
<onlylove> jyf: 我前几天还在想默克尔那手机怎么回事
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 默克尔手机咋了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是奥黑监听计划里面有默克尔么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 当时德国还找美国吵吵这问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那又怎样呢
<jyf> onlylove: rms只是从错误的逻辑推导出的结果刚好撞到了事实而已
<jyf> 我不觉得他那个策略是对的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是说，如果通信机构的基站被监听，那么你的手机就无所谓安全
<onlylove> jyf: 不过印度总理好像也有类似的做法，只用固话
<jyf> onlylove: 这就搞笑了 固话难道不走线？
<jyf> 只有十八大牛掰啊 用量子通信
<onlylove> jyf: 固话有专用线
<jyf> 这才是最熟悉操作内幕的人用的通信方式
<jyf> onlylove: 专用线不就可以被专人盯了？
<jyf> onlylove: 还有 说是专线 其实还不是要走基础通信网
<onlylove> jyf: 你找个不走线的保险点的
<jyf> 难道中美专线真的拉一条物理线路跨越太平洋？
<onlylove> jyf: 专线不走基础通信网，是另外的一套
<jyf> onlylove: 那你回答我上面那个问题
<onlylove> jyf: 我只能说，你要有专人盯那没办法，保密线路和公共线路是物理上隔离的两条线
<RainFlying> onlylove: 专线也可以被人扒出来监听的吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那就是高级间谍干的活了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不过走专线的话自己做了加密什么的，监听到了也不一定能破译
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你首先要知道，专线埋在哪里
<jyf> onlylove: 问题是越是专线 价值越高 越有可能有人盯啊
<jyf> onlylove: 走普通人的线路 用自己的数学方法加密才是终极之路
<jyf> 数学和物理才是最狠的
<RainFlying> jyf: 普通用户的线路走着走着说不定就被运营商怎么怎么了。
<jyf> 比如量子通信 我记得今年英国那个获奖的科学家就打击了量子通信
<jyf> 他的获奖理由是可以观测而不导致结果塌缩 这不就是可以窃听了嘛
<onlylove> jyf: 对啊，数学狠到加密方式一再升级，当年的ENIGMA不就惨死在图灵机手里
<onlylove> jyf: 貌似现在RSA都不安全了
<jyf> RainFlying: 要是运营商掐断 那是没办法的 或者他把你要拨的对象定向到别的地方去 用社会工程学来欺骗那就麻烦
<jyf> onlylove: rsa前一阵召回过不少key
<onlylove> jyf: MD5碰撞那简直小意思
<onlylove> jyf: 搞MD5碰撞的那个，山东大学的王小云，就是数学教授
<jyf> onlylove: 碰撞只是欺骗验证 没法解密
<jyf> 可以偷钱用 但是没办法还原你的通信内容
<onlylove> jyf: 目的就是欺骗
<jyf> 我记得那个刚出来的时候 我找了个文章来看 那作者就举例了一个应用
<jyf> 就是md5一样 另外一个有恶意代码的
<jyf> 当时我就在想 为毛那些反盗版的公司不去购买这技术呢
<onlylove> 对啊，下载东西，用md5sum算一下
<jyf> 然后构造大量恶意代码 作为毒饵 散发到p2p网络去
<onlylove> 那一段时间搞的我下东西都用sha1验证了
<onlylove> jyf: 估计被找到来源就麻烦了吧
<jyf> onlylove: 不是走发布啊 就作为节点加进去 然后广播自己有资源嘛
<MeaCulpa> p2p 网络干嘛要下可执行文件...
 * MeaCulpa p2p只能毒害迅雷的服务器吧 :)
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 资源文件也有可能执行啊
<iIlL10Oo> 专线也是可以监听的，路由器都能中木马呢
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 比如微软以前有个ico文件的解析漏洞 导致精心构造的icon文件可以包含恶意代码执行
<MeaCulpa> jyf: hmm...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: p2p还是比手机安全多了
<jyf> 其实是反盗版的人还没聪明到想到用这个办法
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 话说各国政要干嘛不用数字流走internet通话...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 电骡网络很多钓鱼server的
<iIlL10Oo> 网络视频会议，不错
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 专门抓人
<iMadper> 谁现在用的是uefi的机器? 帮我试一个命令!
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 84VPS 架设openvpn求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452041 VPS 系统 Centos 6_x86 Tun模块已经打开，本人多次架设结果都一个能连接上不能上网，希望各位大侠给出详细架设方案 手工架设的方案 一键的 不要 不要去网上拷贝那些方案 早看过了，成功的大侠 帮忙 请给出联系方式 本人操作系统 Ubuntu 12.0
<^k^> ─> 4 统计信息: 发表于 由 vv3918 — 2013-11-13 12:43
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 因为没有人愿意承担责任嘛
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 改变是需要说服的 假如有个人提议说 我们用internet数字流吧 那别人会问他泄密怎么办 你会负责么
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> http://www.willa.me/2013/11/the-six-most-common-species-of-code.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Willa's World: The Six Most Common Species Of Code
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 美军还用irc呢，对，就是以裸体著称的irc
<jiero> Technically, I am a monster.
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 敝厂工作也是用 IRC 的。
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: IRC 没啥问题吧，自己建服务器，然后在服务器和 IRC 客户端之间网络全部加密。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 哪个irc?
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我记得上次微菜去新浪 还爆出sina的一个内部rpc走的irc
<jyf> 结果有长度限制 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 是啊，方便加密
<jyf> RainFlying: 不如xmpp好 不过那个也挺浪费挺烦的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为用美语
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没听懂，你是说他们用那种印第安语言？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。不知道。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也忘了刚才要说啥。放弃吧。
<iIlL10Oo> 联想 A820T 如何？ 4核的
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 等8核 莫用lenovo
<jiero> 8核，16芯。
<jiero> 拔河，石榴心。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么时候人类进化到白天一直晒太阳睡觉夜里工作？
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 红米也是4核，8核要等到神马时候啊
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 明年
<jiero> 昼伏夜出应该是人类本分
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 不行，我1个月之内就要换手机。现在手上的都是单核的，速度慢
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。速度慢。打电话速度慢？
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 8核的芯片已经出了 平板跟着首发的 是否到手机上不知道
<jiero> 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我平均没18个月换个手机，已经第3个android了
<jiero> 哦。
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 那你买个红米好了
 * jiero 还没有一个 android。。。
<jyf> 主要是用户量大 出问题有解决方案
<jyf> 我现在的samgsung联通定制机就很纠结 基本没人给他做rom
<jyf> wtf
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 或者等出来后3个月再买，问题一般就没了
<jiero> jyf: 小胖，到家了？
<jiero> jyf: 定制机一般都没rom吧。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 打开淘宝读书，打开qq2013，还有其他常用软件时，慢，大约要3秒
<iIlL10Oo> `address kkkwar |
<mzgcz`> jiero: 淘宝读书，是什么?
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 哦。没用过。我的手机没有一个国产软件。
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: kkkware yaaic 宁夏电信
<jyf> jiero: 只能在一个叫52sumsung论坛等 tmd
<iIlL10Oo> mzgcz`: http://shuzi.taobao.com/play/itemPlay.htm?id=17282763554
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 汽车变速器维修经典案例（秦桂云,丁厚东 编） - 电子书 – 淘宝数字
<iIlL10Oo> mzgcz`: 电子书
<jiero> jyf: 你是搞活动签约的？
<jyf> jiero: 可能么
<mzgcz`> iIlL10Oo: 了解
<jiero> jyf: 。。。那你还买 samsung
<jyf> jiero: 父母送的
<jiero> jyf: 哦。
<jyf> 当时刚好我要换手机 去年过年在家 用的htc g7电池有问题
<jyf> 我想了想 不如干脆换个手机 结果父母跟我说有别人送的 就给我用了
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我还安装了支付宝钱包，余额宝收益已经90元了
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 别人送的，不怕基带吗
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。。。好吧。手机买东西对商家是巨大诱惑~
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 重置一次就没事了
<jiero> jyf: samsung令我印象深刻，竟然能删除自带的电话功能。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 就怕重置了还在
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 阴谋论还活着你心中
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> 这鼠标真残废。精确定位垃圾。
<jiero> 一毫米的移动都能偏
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 换罗技的
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 自买的不也有？
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 大的罗技的买不起，小的无意义
<jyf> jiero: 恐怕还能远程恢复吧
<imtxc> 711 的饭好吃么，我看西二旗这边的这家快要开张的意思
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 也对
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 棉花球
<onlylove> jyf: rom什么的，自己做么
<jiero> onlylove: 你做个
<onlylove> jiero: 有官方的，自己改下很困难么
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 普通人怕什么
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 怕辐射
<jyf> onlylove: rom自己做有什么用
<onlylove> jiero: 去机锋和XDA长逛逛
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<onlylove> jyf: 那你等别人的做啥
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 90元了啊，不错，这得存多少才能有这收益？
<jyf> 其实有一步比较重要 可以匿名购买手机卡
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 7k
<jiero> imtxc: 看你有多少钱。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 别人做的也是自己做，不过不是你做的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 你比我收益还少点我有110了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 年化收益 4.3%
<imtxc> jyf: 现在大街上还是能买到匿名卡的
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 说明你比我富裕
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: ？何以见得？
<imtxc> jiero: 你好富裕
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 猜的。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我里面的钱从2000到7000，然后到6000
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我从200到7K
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 你起步是2000,我没猜错
<jyf> imtxc: 好像买不到了吧 一张最便宜多少？ 我想买几张备用
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 年化收益 4.3% 的话还不如余额宝？
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 定期才3.5%， 不如余额宝
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我最穷了
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。你是把工资放上去吧。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我是把全部资产放上去
<jiero> freeflying: 否定，我只是帅，不高不富
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 哦哦
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 变速器...为啥没有上海大众系...归于Santana系列？
<imtxc> jyf: 小店里面有，联通的便宜点，40元含20话费
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 我一直觉得我的车变速箱有问题
<nyfair> 余额宝还不如做空黄金每天的利益
<jiero> nyfair: 关键是不用管理
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 我刚看呢，还不懂
<jyf> 余额宝是要承担风险的 你如果真能承担那个风险 还不如去弄更高收益的交易
<nyfair> jiero: 也不用管理
<imtxc> jyf: 其实有的也是实名的，但是用的是别人的证件
<RainFlying> nyfair: 简单地说，不是每个人都整天空着折腾来折腾去的。
<jiero> nyfair: 还可以搞澳大利亚元。
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> jiero: 这个比较难
<jyf> imtxc: 我要的就是要非实名 还必须地摊买 你走淘宝买 其实就等于实名了
<imtxc> jyf: 就地摊买的啊
<imtxc> jyf: 路边那种很小的修手机的店
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 你把钱存我这里，你就匿名了
<jiero> nyfair: 怎么做空黄金？
<imtxc> jyf: 别到报摊买，报摊都是正经的……
<jiero> 是什么意思。。。
<jiero> 买卖黄金么。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 和买 bitcoin差不多。。。
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 你经不起吓
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 他忽悠你，肯定做不空的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 余额宝有啥风险？
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 你的钱多得吓死人啊。。
<jyf> imtxc: 原来修手机那还有 我就说报摊是受管理的 怎么敢公然违抗政策
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你做空黄金？？我擦那得要多少军火和白粉
<nyfair> jiero: bitcoin风险太大了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 余额宝买的是基金 本来就有风险嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哦
<nyfair> 做空黄金至少今年没啥风险，明年就不好说了
<jyf> nyfair: 你要前几天买了btc 这几天就能赚几百
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 货币基金，没啥
<jiero> nyfair: 其实以前很小，但是我觉得很无聊。
 * MeaCulpa 不懂个人怎么做空黄金...
<imtxc> jyf: 当然不能去报亭……
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 说是这样 只是风险这东西要放大看
 * MeaCulpa 唯一能想象的黄金被做空就是全球毒枭和武器商都改收人民币
<jiero> jyf: 基金风险大小有别。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 余额包不是货币基金吧
<nyfair> jyf: 说到底，这都需要接盘侠
<jiero> nyfair: twitter上市第一天你买了吗？
<jyf> 做空就是高抛低接 赚取市场下跌的差价
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 没事，真出事，股市楼市早崩盘了
<nyfair> jiero: 怎么可能，facebook前车之鉴摆在那里，除非它给我原始股
<jyf> nyfair: 目前来看 接盘侠很多 还有许多人要移民 转移资产靠这个很方便
<jyf> 所以估计会很动荡
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 做空是指高抛低接的同时，这交易本身能左右它的高低
<jiero> nyfair: 。结果来看，还是买了就可能赚到
<jyf> 等我回家去 买几个btc玩玩
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你丫的就这点钱，怎么做空？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中文的魔力
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你说的是对市场做空 我说的是做空头
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 全世界AK47 可卡因都不够
<nyfair> jyf: 嗯，做空头
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 最好拉上普京和习总
<iIlL10Oo> g 做空
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ...
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 做空 |做空|：股票、期货等的投资术语|做空|：加尔布雷斯著图书...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就好象 网络游戏代指 MMORPG 一样
 * MeaCulpa 不明各位有钱人的玩意儿， 继续独自负债理财...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 任总和小潘 王石 这些人最近抛了100e的地产
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 听说了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 要是他们想逃税 可以考虑进btc市场嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 但是这能代表什么
<jyf> 而且那个量可以把价格带上去
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 抛这个动作，必须有人揭盘吧
<jyf> 还增值
<nyfair> 反正现在是一点都不愁做空有问题，哪天爸爸国又准备打仗了那赶紧开溜
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 是啊 外面说抛了以后市场没变化 很诡异
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 既然有人接盘，不就是另外的潘 王么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 为什么会有变化
<imtxc> jiero: 联系人名字改过来了，原来 google 在同步联系人的时候，还有 middle name.
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 照理说抛了那么多 又是巨头的动作 不应该一点波动都么有啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有不是低价倾销，正常的抛啊
<nyfair> 接盘的不还是那圈子里的人么
<jiero> imtxc: 你还有 middle name
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 是啊，没意义嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 你竟然有 middle name
<jiero> 当妈的疾走
<nyfair> 坊间有传言，之所以抛售，原因是蛤蛤失势
<adam8157> jiero: 没有啊
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 中国太大了。。
<jiero> 兜圈子
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还有李嘉诚
<jiero> 套圈圈游戏
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 问题是供应量上来了 理论上应该价格就跌一点
<imtxc> jiero: 是安卓自动把我的三个字的联系人名字，区分了 middle
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 供应量没上来
<jyf> 除非有人提前知道消息 一转手就接过去了
<jiero> jyf: 那是供应量么。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 一直是供不应求
<jiero> 只是交换
<adam8157> jiero: 啥middle name
<MeaCulpa> jyf: gcd又不傻，没事给百姓谋福利干啥？？
<nyfair> 香港人民对李家城怨声载道
<jyf> 任总又不是跟绿东西的 跟他有啥关系
<nyfair> 没了李家城，还有李家坡
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 水生火热。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 但是和中国人民一样，怨声载道而想取而代之
<jyf> 任总不是说 太尉是他初中辅导员嘛 还同住 基情四射诶
<nyfair> 查水表查水表
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恨成功者，不恨那个系统
<jiero>  中国人民一样想要上位，所有困难都是自找的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 这种是丝毫不会有任何变革的怨声载道
<mzgcz> irc怎么添加机器人的？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 普通人没那智力意识 意识到的人随时都有机会上位  何苦去揭破呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 是啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你这话我不爱听，跟我隔壁那中年屌丝一个样
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我已经中年了...
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。他就是你隔壁
<nyfair> 。。。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你地魔都人不要怕 现在穷鬼弄不起来的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我负债理财，天不怕地不怕
<nyfair> jyf: 我负责花钱
<jiero> nyfair: 开玩笑的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 在乡下人眼里 有理财的都是富人 都该死
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 年初光族，婚初光族
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 对
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我没理财，只有债务
<adam8157> jyf: 有债务的才是有钱人, 花别人的钱
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 人家才不管你什么负资产 抽税率呢
 * nyfair 还有20w房债
<jyf> adam8157: 会操作的人都是借钱花
<jyf> 我这种傻逼才不用信用卡
 * nyfair 生活还是要过的
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 如果100年后，你死了，你的负债会被下一代继承吗？
<jiero> nyfair: 才20w，不是你10个月还是6个月工资么？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我每年2月份清30%的个人债务，然后结婚那天确认了一辈子的债务
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不知道，等gcd出规则
<mzgcz> freeflying: 机器人是不是得搞个服务器，用程序来连接？
<jyf> gcd好像真要出房产税
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 应该不用后代继承，不然就亏大了
<jyf> 这下子不知道今年的gdp怎么做水分了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有可能
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 还不出啊，只能租房抵债
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 房产税对我们打击很大的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 搞不好要大萧条 或者地方政府用房产税搞投资
<jiero> jyf: 通胀和gdp抵消么？
<nyfair> jiero: 我没眼光啊，年初要是买在自由贸易区就好了
<jyf> nyfair: 恐怕到时候租不出去
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我和我老婆住得地方都没的时候，就已经一人一套房了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我和我老婆住得地方都没的时候，就已经一人一套房了...你说限购啊，房产税啊，对我们打击有多大...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 还有 国外的评估机构很公正 国内要是征房产税 怎么评估价值是个问题
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我更没眼光。。。我都不懂那些是啥。。。
<jyf> 会不会到时候有钱有势的人评估个很低的价值
<jyf> 而穷鬼或者被报复的评个很高的价值
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我丈人的房子有我老婆，我爹妈的房子有我，都是郊区陋室，结果我们还没结婚的时候都已经是打击对象了...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 牛逼吧
<mzgcz> ^k^: 机器人是不是得搞个服务器，用程序来连接？
<jyf> 最关键是 这是从中古以来头一次又开征这种税了 我怀疑会引发更大的社会动荡
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 打击都有选择性的，不公平的
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 那我就是被选到了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 到时候你们肯定要割肉的
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 每天奔波几小时上下班，房子里住着爹妈，然后自己在交税...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 花点小钱去掉不就好了
<^k^> mzgcz, 你总得提出服务器应用程序连接到？  13:42 
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 如果动力多数人的利益，估计会出事
<iIlL10Oo> 了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 妈的，那肉是我的，但是我爹妈在用...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 难道宰了二老？
<jyf> 中国从古代收人头税 征徭役 最后到清代摊丁入亩  跟现代税制是越来越远了
<Niac> 要是能分到一块肉就好了
<jyf> 老外一直抽人头税 直接换成个人所得很正常
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 房产的名字是你的？
<jyf> 国人估计一下子转不过这个弯来
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 去掉很难，老婆爹妈是知青，要从户口开始搞起
<iIlL10Oo> 国家应该鼓励建造，而不是限制拥有。
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 我爹妈和我的房子有我，我丈人的只有我老婆名字
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 这小钱不小啊...一来一回，再加印花税
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 把房子转给父母 财产给你 到时候信用破产 法院执行都父母去
<jyf> 然后走老人上访堵路的老路子 MeaCulpa  :]
<MeaCulpa> jyf: lol
 * MeaCulpa 老人真辛苦啊现在
<iIlL10Oo> 就像大米不够吃，应该鼓励种植，而不是限购。
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 国家是鼓励建造啊 只是他控制土地供应 你2了吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 其实要解决很简单，只是我不屑做
<jiero> 鼓励建设没人干。
<jiero> 吃力不讨好
<jiero> 还是找漏子收费实在
<jiero> 反正抱怨也没用，也不出正规抱怨方式
<jiero> 一切都是非常规途径，戏剧化，
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我只要把房子仍给中介分成6份群组了就是
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 搞地皮=GDP， 误读了。。
 * adam8157 求发财
 * MeaCulpa 其实黑心一下，啥问题都能解决
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这只是目前这情况的解决 真要征房产税了 市场上大量的房子 鬼才来6人合租你那一套房呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我家对面住了6户； 我家楼下的屋子里贴了张纸，我看了下，“宿舍守则” 我次奥
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我在想 到时候会不会许多人合计下 干脆不要房子了 市场上大量跟美帝的法拍房一样的东西
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有一次我回家上楼，一脚踩到一个玩手机的痴汉
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 肯定是供不应求。特别是大城市
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这不是现在这行情嘛
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我记得以前看过魔都有人用集装箱改造的房子
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你不了解魔都， 空房再多，大家还是往失去挤压
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 大城市估值会很高的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 永远是涨
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 还好吧 魔都能有帝都的规划烂？
<jyf> 好歹还分区呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有啊，魔都市区工地都有空地用集装箱装人赚钱的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还有门禁
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 很多工地都搞这种副业
<jyf> 帝都不还是有人去通州什么的 我前天在地铁上还听到有人在讨论北边的小产权房
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那是租给人住还是卖给人？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 帝都人的工作和生活繁重程度和魔都没法比的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 帝都土著大部分是5小时工作制
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 都有午休息
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说freeflying要找你学日语
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 帝都很多人上班极其安逸的
<iIlL10Oo> 但是大城市绿化少。越是发达的城市，绿化就应该越多，不然环境差（空气）
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 以前曾经广种爬山虎 不知道为毛后来不流行了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 集装箱那个还是贵了点
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你觉得是在绿化带里堵车3小时健康，还是20min走进水泥森林办公楼健康...
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 被另一个物种当食物吃掉了。。大自然就是这么神奇
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 魔都很多绿化好的街区和你没关系的，你只是路过，路过要付出惨重代价
<jyf> 我倒是觉得可以像商场那样直接在某个大仓库一样的地方圈地自己围成房子比较好
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 我宁可走肮脏的高架，环路
<jyf> 用蜂窝板加活动厂房的部件  应该比集装箱便宜
<onlylove> 不会填工时，被记天天缺勤，闹哪样啊
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 爬山虎的果实是有毒的 我特意去查过
<onlylove> 喵的破烂系统左边的菜单一次比一次短，哪个二货做的网页
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 对人有毒
<jyf> 要是没毒就好了
<jyf> 还能吃 多城市多好
<jyf> 帝都这许多绿化树是银杏 能吃的
<jyf> 果实还蛮多
<MeaCulpa> 银杏啥代价...
<MeaCulpa> 长的太慢
<MeaCulpa> 魔都都是香樟
<MeaCulpa> 有钱的用法国梧桐
<MeaCulpa> 新的都是香樟
<iMadper> 广州大学城用的是芒果树绿化
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 很奇怪的是 这些绿化树比较矮但是结果很多 跟我小时候村里那种百年的银杏树不一样
<jyf> 这是个好事 至少拾荒者不会饿死
<MeaCulpa> 改良了。不许哦
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，树要死了
<adam8157> 法桐很贵么...
<jyf> adam8157: 以前很贵
 * iMadper 芒果花巨难闻... 
<iMadper> adam8157: 有没有专门讨论uefi的房间? 我有好多小白问题... 看了spec相关章节还是理解不了
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi里面有俩个人, 一个是我
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa iMadper 魔都用银杏树绿化，而且结了很多白果啊 啧啧
<iMadper> #uefi
<iMadper> gfrog: 吃!
<nyfair> 自从那个叛逃到希望国的家伙的弟弟当了魔都市长，魔都人民就没过上好日子
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> iMadper: 毛线，白果有毒
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 那别吃
<nyfair> 当然有毒
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 上次去魔都看到的，好多好多，落满地
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 高端地界了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，淮海路上
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我住的地方只有稀稀拉拉营养不良的香樟
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<nyfair> 说起来，魔都的绿化比10几年前好多了吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 市区不错
<nyfair> 以前市区里很多工厂的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: nyfair 淮海延安绿地不错
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 2013双11，最全省心经验分享（全套系统化优化配置、软件推荐，基于kubuntu12.04） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452043 ubuntu有很多功能，其软件支持也很强大。但官方不可能集成那么多东西，很多省心，优秀的东西菜鸟用户也就无法接触。 此文写给初学者。以此感谢老鸟们长期以来的帮助。 推荐配置：win
<jyf> nyfair: 现在那家伙进政绩局了
<nyfair> jyf: 你说哪个家伙
<iIlL10Oo> 每天吃汽车尾气的植物，果子里面有汽油味吗？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 但是工厂般出市区，老百姓也...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我那地方有房子，壕来租一个
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: jyf 新中国第一望族，绍兴
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 擦
<jyf> nyfair: 你不是说那家伙的哥叛逃的嘛
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你豪
<jyf> nyfair: 到时候割肉的就是你们这种
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 有抽水马桶么...
<nyfair> jyf: 哦，就是那家伙
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 错了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 没有，自己倒马桶
<jyf> 我就一套房 还是我父母名下的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 割肉的是我这种
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 割肉的是我这种, 不是她们
<jyf> 到时候不用我管
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我擦，新天地现在不给倒马桶了啊
<jyf> 强制执行让他们执行去
<jyf> 不扯淡了 开工
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 前段时间街道来联系要不要装抽水马桶，结果一堆住户都不愿装，没辙
<iIlL10Oo> 炒房可以促进建筑业生产力吗，或相关产业
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你是绍兴人？
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 不是
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你怎么理解的...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我以为你是绍兴人。。。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你是个壕怕什么，旁边新天地放眼望去全是“公众便所”
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我只是说新中国第一望族，绍兴俞家
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Restroom可以带马桶进么...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: o
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa:
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 为什么绍兴愈家是第一望族阿？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 去吃Paulinar 香肠不
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你这壕心肠大大滴坏，我好心给你建议
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 木质的不行，纯金的可以
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 喜欢研究p2p协议，dht协议，bt协议,快播协议，迅雷协议等的同学么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452044 喜欢研究p2p协议，dht协议，bt协议,快播协议，迅雷协议等的同学，请加群：97912038 大家一起研究，一起交流！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifulinghan — 2013-11-13 14:08&lt
<MeaCulpa> nyfair:  那地方我天天路过，但是很少去，上次把豪蛋扔那里
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 有一伙台湾人开了叫鼎泰丰的卖小笼，很火
<Vs> ……………
<nyfair> 某大国领导人在奢华宴会中妄谈节俭
<nyfair> 英国首相卡梅伦11晚在伦敦金融城市长宴会上发表讲话，呼吁民众勒紧裤腰带，继续实行紧缩政策。提倡节约是好事，但宴会现场布置得相当奢华，好事一下子成了笑话。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 英国人嘛
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，双11干啥了？
<MeaCulpa> 鸡奸国度
<roylez> ...
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 男人为女人制定法律，小狗为小猫当厨师。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐壕 渡我
<adam8157> quote "有一天我买烟，买了包20的…给老板50，找我40，我装兜里就走了，没走多远老板喊我：你的烟没拿！我留下了感动的泪水：你多找我十块钱。老板也留下了感动的泪水：小伙子，把烟拿来，你换一包。抽着老板新换给我的烟，那纯正的味道不禁再次感动我：老板，把刚才那张50的拿来我给你换一张"
<nyfair> 壕蛋！
<kingbo> 有一个哥们长的特别黑。有一次她交了一个女朋友。然后他爸妈特想知道他长什么样。有一次晚上他送他女朋友回家。l，他父母特想知道他长什么样。然后跑到窗户边上看。…然后说，，，怎么没看到人呢？哦，他女朋友说了。爸妈你别看了。天一黑他就隐身了
<adam8157> nyfair: 壕个蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
 * adam8157 妈了个蛋的奇葩bug
 * adam8157 å¹²
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我特么快抓狂了
<adam8157> huntxu: 手机买了没
<roylez> adam8157: 你在帝都吸点毒气，可以升级成皮蛋的
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒看我吐槽蘇寜易購的推麽
<roylez> huntxu: 丫要买手机？
<roylez> huntxu: 丫都叫唤了3年了，还没买？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<huntxu> roylez: ns壞了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我咋知道你买的啥啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 买的哪款
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 买的哪款
<huntxu> adam8157: I9082i
<fdb713> happyaron: syn
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫非还返券?
<felixonmars> fdb713: rst
<fdb713> felixonmars: iptables -P INPUT DROP
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: http://detail.zol.com.cn/ProductComp_param_s346409-353135.html 为啥不买联想
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 联想A820和三星Galaxy Grand DUOS I9082i/联通版有什么区别_A820和Galaxy Grand DUOS I9082i/联通版【参数对比】-ZOL中关村在线
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃昨天的问题解决了?
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog, bond + dhcp
<gfrog> freeflying: 没，他们在重部署switch，等着呢
<kingbo> 高中时偷偷把同学手机里我的号码换成了爸爸，然后上课时给他发条短信：孩子赶紧回来吧，咱家中了1000万别上学了！同学看了以后东西都没收拾，直接就往外跑，班主任问他干嘛去。他头也不回的地说：不要你管！五分钟后他又回来了，班主任：不许进来。这货默默地在外面站了一下午！追着我揍了一晚上
<freeflying> gfrog, bond + bridge 时的packetflow是怎么样的呢
<Betach_> kingbo: 好老的段子
<gfrog> freeflying: 二层接口从eth换成bond呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后包到了bond再看bond的策略
<freeflying> bridge -> bond呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，这个真没注意，大概还要去用户态绕一圈？
<freeflying> gfrog, 理论上应该是
<freeflying> 不过不确定
<freeflying> huntxu, 元芳你怎么看
<onlylove> QE怎么测试BUG的……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37203
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37204
<onlylove> K傻掉了
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<^k^> 正好重启 `人机合一说
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37205
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Chrome 31发布，支持Web支付和PNaCl
<onlylove> 把前面的title给我重新取一次
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37206
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Apple II DOS源代码发布
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac906244 请允悲
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 男子微信用自己照片做头像 引众多整容医生加好友 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒看懂 bond+bridge是說把bond設備attach到bridge麽
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37203
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新浪处理10万微博账户
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37204
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 20 Beta发布
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37207
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | CyanogenMod发布安装程序
<nyfair> solidot这网站好美分
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.shuame.com/support.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 支持机型 - 刷机精灵
<nyfair> 对了对了，有没有人对数据库比较熟悉？
<nyfair> 我这里有个case
<nyfair> 针对多个column，做range query
<nyfair> 求数据结构推荐
<nyfair> 说白了就是 select * from xxoo where a between(a1, a2) and b between(b1,b2) ......
 * Betach_ 吃饭
<jyf> 能做索引就行
<jyf> 但是一般的好像没有
<jyf> pgsql可能有插件支持 oracle也许有吧
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫数据结构推荐...
<jyf> 他说的大概是schema吧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 2013双11，最全省心经验分享（全套系统化优化配置、软件推荐，基于kubuntu12.04） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452043 ubuntu有很多功能，其软件支持也很强大。但官方不可能集成那么多东西，很多省心，优秀的东西菜鸟用户也就无法接触。 此文写给初学者。以此感谢老鸟们长期以来的帮助。 推荐配置：win
<jyf> 我记得以前有个新网站专门帮人解决此类问题
<nyfair> jyf: 上database太重了吧，我的数据很小的，求个轻量级的in memory实现
<jyf> nyfair: 我草 你是说c数据结构啊
<nyfair> 5k条左右的数据，单纯一行行比较效率上还是感觉不行，所以求个建立索引的结构
<tomcheng76> nyfair: multiple column index, 運行EXPAIN QUERY 測試
<jyf> nyfair: 如果数据量少 那就用sqlite的in-memory不就行了？
<jyf> 才5k数据 自己在python里filter都没问题啊
<nyfair> jyf: 都说了不想上database么，自己实现才有成就感
<jyf> 记得用heapq
<nyfair> jyf: filter我试过了，速度不行啊
<nyfair> jyf: 而且filter就是没索引的一行行查啊
<jyf> nyfair: 1 你用什么语言 2 数据有什么字段 会不会固定类型 3 你的性能要求是多少ms
<tomcheng76> nyfair: range query 沒用database?
<nyfair> 1 随意 2 all number 3 无
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 纯文本...
<MeaCulpa> ...原来这意思...
<nyfair> tomcheng76: range query上database干嘛，一个column range直接二分法就得了
<tomcheng76> nyfair: 嗯, 自己寫可能快一點, 加油
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 可是我学文出生的啊，又不是干这活的，你要我个扯分析的写算法太疼了
<jyf> nyfair: 那你这就是自己重新实现了一遍数据库  你可以分开存记录和索引 记录按行存
<jyf> nyfair: 索引用btree就行
<tomcheng76> 資料用甚麼東西儲存?
<jyf> 写记录的时候记得更新索引就好了
<nyfair> 不储存，就在内存里，用完一扔，方便
<jyf> 查的时候索引挨个检索 命中后 把各个索引命中的record id 弄到一个set里 然后挨个取出来
<tomcheng76> 想想btree就頭痛...需要rotation
<jyf> 这就是pgsql的基本原理 wtf
<jyf> btree有什么头疼的？？
<jyf> 都有现成实现
<tomcheng76> jyf: 問題是nyfair不想用呀
<nyfair> 不需要什么insert update delete，只要把个现成的csv文件索引一遍就成了
<jyf> tomcheng76: 谁说的？
<jyf> tomcheng76: 她是不想用sql db而已
 * jyf 自己有b还要装
<tomcheng76> jyf:好吧, 你再教教他吧
<nyfair> jyf: btree针对一个字段ok，怎么针对多个呢
<jyf> nyfair: 你那是多个过滤条件
<jyf> 不是一个过滤条件涉及多个字段
<jyf> 如果有涉及多个字段 要把多个字段的直联合起来 做个hash或者别的映射到数字直上 然后插入到btree或者别的tree
<nyfair> jyf: 是一个过滤条件涉及多个字段啊,where a between (a1,a2) and b between(b1,b2)...
<jyf> 这只是针对 > < = 这种
<jyf> nyfair: 毛 你这是两个表达式 1是 a between (a1, a2) 和 b between (b1, b2)
<nyfair> jyf: 哦，貌似懂了
<jyf> a1 a2 只是一个取值吧
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409476/  c 语言的问题
<jyf> 你把这两个表达式分别索引 分别查找 然后把结果集再按照你的and 还是or来或者求交集 或者求并集
<nyfair> jyf: 前面可以，算交集用什么方案合适？
<jyf> 草 我发现给别人一解释 自己理解增强了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7,xp下grub4dos引导live linux流程及配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452051 个人用grub4dos引导安装了ubuntu kylin,deepin os,start os,zorin,linux mint等，做了个图解 思路先在win下做好linux live引导，只是在windows下添加几个配置文件，不用修改windows的任何配置。 进入linux live 模式，想安装的话记得一定要在终端执
<jyf> 以后我要做qa
<jyf> nyfair: 交集还不简单么 排序下 然后比较就是
<jyf> O(m+n)的
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409484/ 这是 执行的结果
<gfrog> top - 15:54:09 up 19:48, 10 users,  load average: 13.82, 14.35, 11.12
 * gfrog 要把本子折磨死了……
<jyf> nyfair: 你语言都不要求 一定是从我们这里找方案 拿去做面试题的
<nyfair> jyf: 菊苣，哪有面试这么坑的
<nyfair> jyf: 我自己都不会的，怎么好意思面试别人
<iMadper> nyfair: 好多面试官真的就自己都不会也好意思问别人的
<gfrog> iMadper: 我就这么干过
<gfrog> iMadper: 当然更多的时候是被人干过
<nyfair> iMadper: gfrog: jyf: 好主意，谢谢点拨，下回就拿这个去面试
 * gfrog 妈蛋，上来问我BGP的13条选路策略，直接负分滚粗
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<jyf> nyfair: 你不是做管理么 管理人员都是这个德性啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞.
<KG> 呵呵
<jyf> nyfair: 都是你这样 完全可以用现成的 非要故意找罪受
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37209
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究揭示网络间谍行动背后的恶意程序供应链
<vipzrx> 这里不能讨论程序吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: ...google話你知
<onlylove> gfrog: BGP有那么多？
<gfrog> huntxu: 真心记不下来……
<gfrog> onlylove: 确实是13条
<gfrog> onlylove: MED ， local preference 之类
<onlylove> gfrog: 那个……常用么，问那个不是有病么
<gfrog> onlylove: 还有EBGP和IBGP优先级之类的
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实满常用的，但是这么多，我都是直接查表去了
<huntxu> gfrog: 搜了一下，表示看不懂
<nyfair> jyf: 我哪里做得了管理啊，都是最底层被剥削阶级，靠家传的几套房子接济
<huntxu> nyfair: 球包養
<RainFlying> nyfair: 卧槽，家传几套房子！
<onlylove> nyfair: 家传的几套房子……果然包租婆
<huntxu> nyfair: 幾套魔都房子
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不是包租公？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 腐女怎么会是包租公
<RainFlying> onlylove: 图呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 自己找她要求
<KG> 干这行的会是女的？
<onlylove> 很正常啊
<jyf> nyfair: 哼 家传几套房 这不是白富美的节奏么 肯定进的还是家族企业
<onlylove> 我这边好多，虽然都是孩子他妈
<RainFlying> KG: 还真有。在我还在 ex-厂的时候，来了一个女 SA，不过后来被敝 ex-厂 邮件部抢走了。
<KG> 呵呵
<jyf> 中层管理好多女的
<gfrog> huntxu: http://hi.baidu.com/vtyname/item/f33bc8ada8c087f414329bb7 这个，还好吧
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ BGP选路11个规则_难在南方_百度空间
<RainFlying> jyf: 敝 ex-厂网络管理不最大的好像是个妹子！
<onlylove> gfrog: 这少2个
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过真心比不到太往后的……
<gfrog> onlylove: 博主不会数数
<jyf> 我刚才问了果壳的同事  她说现在那边研发有8个女的了
<jyf> 额 男开发都稳住了
<onlylove> 喵的，被block了
 * gfrog 前公司team，男女比例1：1
<onlylove> 啥都过滤，这怎么过，考勤网站都过滤
 * gfrog 现公司，只有office admin是女的……
<palomino|working> O_O! jyf
<palomino|working> 真是太机智了
 * adam8157 前公司team，男女比10:1
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们弱爆
<palomino|working> ...
 * adam8157 现公司team 男女比N:0
<KG> ：）
<jyf> palomino|working: ？？
<palomino|working> ..... adam8157
<palomino|working> 每况愈下啊
<KG> ：-）
<palomino|working> <jyf> 额 男开发都稳住了
<gfrog> adam8157: ∞
<KG> :-)
<palomino|working> 太机智了 jyf
<jyf> palomino|working: 是这样啊 最近那边没走人了
<jyf> 据说男开发跟女开发打得火热
<palomino|working> :o
<jyf> 以后我要当老板 得学习这个经验
<jyf> 而且女开发 5个测试 2个前端 1个移动的
<palomino|working> :o
<jyf> 都适合指导
<KG> B-)
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这种单身货不适合在现公司，直男都能掰弯。 lol
<KG> 这表情不好记呀
<RainFlying> 敝现公司明天开始终于有 Office IT 人员了。
<palomino|working> 没事，我们看到的都是字符 KG
<adam8157> palomino|working: 唉
<KG> 我可以看到图片呀
 * jyf 啧啧 阿蛋能把直男都给掰弯
 * adam8157 "您的出入境证件正在制作中。"  望眼欲穿
<KG> 这里面干那一个行业的多呀？
<palomino|working> 苦逼的IT吧
<KG> 那也有很多方面呀！
<palomino|working> 苦逼都是相同的。。
<KG> 。。。。。。。
<adam8157> 少壮不努力 老来搞IT
<jyf> 一生在内地
<RainFlying> adam8157: 表示非杭州户口在持暂住证在杭州申请护照，四天后就已经完成的路过
<jyf> 次次被爆菊
<jyf> RainFlying: 杭州不是有个政策 待满3年拿市民身份么
<adam8157> RainFlying: 我审批的也很快 但是制作好多天了
<iIlL10Oo> 还是家乡好
<RainFlying> jyf: 住了将近十年，没有市民身份路过。
<RainFlying> adam8157: 我是说制作完成啊，不是审批。
<jyf> 杭州是个不错的地方
<adam8157> RainFlying: 羡慕
<RainFlying> jyf: 杭州户口鸟用都没有，除了自由行。
<RainFlying> jyf: 我户口已经迁回老家了。 不过老家目前好像只能去小三通玩玩。。。
<jyf> RainFlying: 总比其他鸟城市好啊
<adam8157> RainFlying: 去一个没有户口的地方
<jyf> RainFlying: 我户口也从杭州迁回家了
<RainFlying> jyf: 表示我们没要上海户口。。。
<jyf> 我倒是希望有个农村户口
<RainFlying> jyf: 在办非转农的路过
<jyf> 可以弄个宅基地
<jyf> RainFlying: 那你可以向国家申请个宅基地啊 专门服务宅男
<RainFlying> jyf: 直接村里划一块就好了，不用向上头申请的，好像。
<jyf> RainFlying: 这个有批准手续的
<RainFlying> jyf: 好像就在地方批完了就可以了。
<jyf> RainFlying: 有自己的地好 最好修山边 各种好玩的
<RainFlying> jyf: 还有一点山头分分的。
<jyf> RainFlying: 我说的你们浙江国嘛
<onlylove> 宅基地不用申请的
<jyf> onlylove: 要申请变更用途
<jyf> 除非你是拆的老房子
<onlylove> jyf: 这个在村委会就弄好了，
<RainFlying> jyf: 不过据传我们的山都要被国家强制收回了，从几年前开始就已经封山了，江湖传言山和地被回收，然后每个人每个月发 600 大洋。
<jyf> RainFlying: 你那是哪里？ 这么坑爹
<imtxc> test
<jyf> onlylove: 村委就是国 :]
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:21 
<imtxc> 现在征信报告详细到几月份在哪个公司上班都能查到了？
<jyf> imtxc: 那不错啊 到时候黑下来 又有数据库下载了
<imtxc> jyf: …………
<imtxc> jyf: 那个黑下来估计你就出不来了
<RainFlying> imtxc: 征信报告还不止这些内容。哪天在逃过地铁票都有。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 毛
<imtxc> RainFlying: 你偷看邻居大婶洗澡的也有？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你现在住哪
<imtxc> adam8157: 罗庄呢
<jyf> imtxc: 别人黑 我检现成而已
<jyf> imtxc: 再说你不还活着么
<imtxc> jyf: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃又要搬家？
<adam8157> imtxc: 几钱
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 月底   穷, 没办法
<RainFlying> http://edu.people.com.cn/n/2013/1029/c1053-23363123.html
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 上海建个人征信系统 地铁逃票者将不能当教师--教育--人民网
<imtxc> adam8157: 次卧室儿，1700
<onlylove> I'll take off soon to take my girl from kindergarten
<RainFlying> 只是目前还没合并到人民银行的征信系统中。
<onlylove> 我看到这邮件标题就郁闷
<imtxc> adam8157: 我那天听朋友租的西直门主卧1900
<onlylove> 明明是daughter非要写girl
<imtxc> adam8157: 之前看过腾讯微薄对面小区里面一个主卧2100,挺大的，乃可以看看去
<adam8157> onlylove: 没问题啊 (如果是girlfriend就大丧失了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 西化得比较厉害嘛。
<onlylove> adam8157: 你确定没问题？
<adam8157> o
<onlylove> adam8157: 我第一次看到的时候直接傻掉了
<adam8157> onlylove: 没啥问题吧, 这样说比较亲
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后后来才反应过来，是daughter
<imtxc> 我看见的征信报告上面没有这么多内容啊
<adam8157> onlylove: my girl指带女儿和女朋友都行
<onlylove> adam8157: 我咋习惯指女朋友
<RainFlying> imtxc: 征信报告目前应该就只有各种信用记录然后查询记录吧？
<adam8157> onlylove: 那my boy呢? 指带儿子孙子都行, 偏偏男朋友不行
<RainFlying> adam8157: 显然可以的嘛。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 银行肯定有更多的内容，因为前几天我申请了一张卡，他们刚才电话的时候问我之前是在哪个公司，因为我之前用那个公司的地址申请过信用卡
<imtxc> RainFlying: 但是根据语气说的明显不是之前的账单地址的意思
<adam8157> onlylove: 当然了, 之所以你觉得别扭是因为这么用 一般要当面, 在眼前说my boy|girl, 不在眼前不清楚指带的啥
<kingbo> 2014放假方案出来没有?
 * adam8157 底层和高层喜欢放长假 中产抵制放长假
<jyf> 假高层喜欢放假而已
<jyf> 真正的高层哪有放假不放假的
<onlylove> 就是
<onlylove> 真高层说去玩就出去玩了
<kingbo> 呃，私企有假么？
 * adam8157 今年还剩十天带薪假发愁怎么休
<kingbo> 绝对土壕，我一天都没得了
<imtxc> adam8157: http://club.china.com/data/thread/1011/2764/83/80/5_1.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 违章女司机当街撒泼 被当场抬走拘留10天 （组图）_中华论坛_中华网社区--网友影响中国--全国最大社区媒体
<onlylove> adam8157: 半年结算还是年底结算，阴历阳历
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以参考参考
<adam8157> imtxc: 和我啥关系
<imtxc> adam8157: 消费你的10天嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 意思是你以后可以试试撒泼
<RainFlying> 今天只有 5 天假，我准备留着合到明年去，一起请掉 30 天。
<adam8157> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> 一次性解决
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 各种网站都喜欢说自己是中国最大……
<imtxc> KG: 别私聊
<palomino|working> 不同部位最大，大概 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 比方说，新浪，网易和腾讯，都说自己是最大门户
<palomino|working> 性浪，黄易
<KG> 感觉你们都挺闲的 呀
<jyf> 我也有7天不敢请
<onlylove> palomino|working: 怎么没见腾讯的外号
<KG> 没有一天苦逼相
<jyf> 怕公司以为我要跑路 疑神疑鬼
<gfrog> adam8157: 去成都
<gfrog> adam8157: 去吉隆坡
<palomino|working> 因为我不知道... onlylove
<kingbo> 法定节假日好象必须当年请
<palomino|working> 基本不看腾讯啊。。
<iMadper> KG: 苦相何必示于人前
 * gfrog 妈蛋，好像买到假口罩了
<onlylove> http://www.csdn.net/article/2013-07-04/2816099-Nginx-just-became-the-most-used-web-server
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Web服务器排行：Nginx超越Apache 成为全球TOP 1000网站最常用的Web Server-CSDN.NET
 * stardiviner 有人管理过GitHub的一个repo.git的wiki么？请问要怎么把wiki的repo.wiki.git放在当前的repo.git里？ 用submodule之类的还是remote之类的？
<onlylove> http://blog.s135.com/nginx_php_v6/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Nginx 0.8.x + PHP 5.2.13（FastCGI）搭建胜过Apache十倍的Web服务器（第6版）[原创] - 张宴的博客 - Web系统架构与底层研发
<onlylove> 这篇文章据说被推荐烂了
<RainFlying> stardiviner: 仓库里有仓库应该是 sm 吧
<jyf> 胜过apache好像没什么可说的
<jyf> 不过apche调整以后也能很猛 上次就看过一个变态的性能调优
<onlylove> jyf: 所以apache的能力现在是个谜
<stardiviner> RainFlying: 以前听说有比submodule好管理一点的办法，忘记是什么了
<RainFlying> stardiviner: 我好像也有些印象，不过也是想不起来，屌丝表示连 sm 都没用过。
<stardiviner> RainFlying: 额。。。。
<RainFlying> stardiviner: 我以前只管仓库，不管仓库里的东西。
<stardiviner> RainFlying: .....不明白
<jyf> onlylove: 上次看的那个文章说根本原因是os管太多 又做得烂造成的
<KG> whois jyf
<MeaCulpa> nginx胜过apache十倍，都没说哪方面胜过10倍...中文啊中文
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 应该是广告投放上 x10吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 差不多
<KG> 感觉是会吹
<onlylove> 看文章是并发连接的样子
<onlylove> 要不就是资源利用
<KG> 下班了
<KG> 散会了
<RainFlying> 等饭吃中。
<RainFlying> Apache 的资源消耗真是可怕。
<KG> 你吃的很早呀
<onlylove> 被防火墙烦死了
<RainFlying> 曾经目睹 Apache 把系统负载拖到 58xx 的路过。
<RainFlying> 不对，晚饭 18:45 才有。。。还早着。。。
<KG> 那你回复的真是蛋疼了
<KG> 很少人能看懂了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那nginx呢
<RainFlying> onlylove: 完全就是不通情况下的表现，根本没办法比嘛。
<onlylove> 看书不想看代码是什么情况……
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 羊汤？
 * gfrog 其实已经连吃2天羊汤了……
<adam8157> gfrog: ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 看来你是非常的空虚寂寞冷
 * adam8157 自如真贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<adam8157> gfrog: 喝羊汤暖和
<gfrog> adam8157: 办公室里要冻吐了好嘛
 * gfrog 我C的kernel真心渣，各种panic cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 都是我没本事让你说这种话 (抱紧
<gfrog> adam8157: 自宫谢罪吧
 * adam8157 自如真贵
 * adam8157 自如真贵
 * adam8157 自如真贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 去海淀桥，苏州桥，紫竹桥
<gfrog> adam8157: 联想桥
<onlylove> gfrog: 你C的kernel不是从debian那边弄来的么，怎么会各种panic
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是
<adam8157> onlylove: 指望debian的kernel是想不开的行为
<onlylove> adam8157: C记的kernel自己造的？
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> onlylove: debian的kernel一年修不了20个bug, 不靠谱
<onlylove> adam8157: 为毛指望debian的kernel是想不开
<gfrog> adam8157: 来一发RHEL的kernel吧，lol
<onlylove> adam8157: debian一年有多少个bug？
<onlylove> adam8157: kernel
<RainFlying> adam8157: gfrog: 大庭广众秀恩爱可耻！
<gfrog> RainFlying: 纳尼？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 棒打鸳鸯更可耻
<adam8157> onlylove: 很少
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果一共不到20个你指望他修30个？
<adam8157> onlylove: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?ordering=normal;archive=0;src=linux;dist=unstable;repeatmerged=0
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37210
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软将淘汰SHA-1和RC4
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<adam8157> onlylove: 总之是不靠谱, 社区版本的内核重在维护
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接用mainline的lts好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实是, 只做rebase, 偶尔修个bug
<jyf> adam8157: 如果有人家里生了小孩 现在开掉他 违反劳动法不？
<adam8157> jyf: 违反
<RainFlying> 显然违反
<onlylove> adam8157: 我怎么看着一个BUG好几个平台，debian支持架构太多的原因？
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯
<jyf> adam8157: 不是女的
<adam8157> jyf: 你要开掉谁
<jyf> adam8157: 我知道女的有哺乳期限制
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过这个跟进kernel.org就好了吧?
<jyf> adam8157: 是我领导要开一个同事 我觉得可能有法律问题
<adam8157> jyf: 那不知道...
<jyf> adam8157: 我说的是男的 老婆刚生了娃 然后这个时候领导要开掉他
<onlylove> jyf: 因为生小孩开掉？
<adam8157> onlylove: bug tracking system又不会给某个包特例 而且也有SAUCE的东西
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37211
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 搜狐腾讯MPAA起诉百度盗版，禁止百度爬虫
<jyf> onlylove: 显然不是啊
<adam8157> jyf: 男的不清楚, 但不管怎样开除赔N+1是必须的
<jyf> onlylove: 只是那人一贯对工作不负责任
<jyf> adam8157: 我司基本在养闲人 这方面没问题
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得这个要看你老板和他定的合同，如果是女的养孩子被开肯定有嫌疑
<adam8157> jyf: 我觉得赔N+1挺爽
<jyf> adam8157: 我也这样想 N是年还是月 有没有上限
<onlylove> jyf: 有可能没有啥问题，只能怪你同事运气背
<jyf> adam8157: 不过简历上不好看
<adam8157> jyf: 年, N+1必须满足 有的公司给得多
<jyf> onlylove: 不是 这个人真的很不负责 我这样无所谓的人都觉得了
<adam8157> jyf: 你会在简历上这么写?
<jyf> adam8157: 那你如何解释中间几年？
<adam8157> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9bc59a57jw1eajhrdboe0j20gy0e4tar.jpg
<adam8157> iMadper: ^
<jyf> 你要是骗别人 那别人验证一下 你就更麻烦了
<adam8157> jyf: 啥中间几年?
<adam8157> 要去验证离职原因的 要以前工资条的, 都是垃圾公司
<vipzrx> 离职证明还是要得，
<jyf> adam8157: 就我所知 验证你是不是那公司的 还是很普遍的/
<jyf> 打个电话问你同事 你是怎么走的 不就路线了
<onlylove> jyf: 你同事的电话哪里找？
<adam8157> jyf: 能被这些东西捏住蛋的胆子太小了
<onlylove> jyf: 如果公司很大，或者有人员变动，比方说，你和你同事前后脚，你离职他入职，他根本不知道你的存在
<onlylove> jyf: 这样干的公司纯粹闲的，再就是拿以前员工的资质去招标的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你今晚开会不
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过可以不去了，今天没新case
<adam8157> 啧啧 时差党
<onlylove> jyf: 我原来就遇到过那么个恶心公司，我还在试用期内，就拿我的毕业证复印件去招标，因为其他人不是本科
<October21> gfrog: 可以问几个ubuntu kernel的问题吗？
<gfrog> October21: 您买Ubuntu Advantage了嘛？ 没有的话请去askubuntu.com 或者问 adam8157
<adam8157> October21: 快说, 我准备下班了
<October21> gfrog: 你现在在上班？
<vipzrx> adam8157: 你用的ubuntu做server ？
<gfrog> October21: yep
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，还要付钱？
<adam8157> vipzrx: 我没用ubuntu
<gfrog> onlylove: 不需要嘛？
<vipzrx>  October21: 您买Ubuntu Advantage了嘛？ 没有的话请去askubuntu.com 或者问 adam8157
<vipzrx> 这是什么意思？
<vipzrx> 这话在暗示你很输需ubuntu
<onlylove> vipzrx: 意思是他是ubuntu官方，只提供付费支持
<vipzrx> s//熟悉/
<October21> 如过我强制升级kernel到3.11，那官方的升级还会继续吗？
<adam8157> vipzrx: 其实不熟悉
<adam8157> October21: 你当前的base是啥 12.04?
<vipzrx> 意思是他是ubuntu官方，只提供付费支持 ？   不懂？
<October21> 12.04.3 lts
<adam8157> October21: 会升级, 不过第一个启动项还是你的3.11
<gfrog> October21: prcise-updates里的3.8内核还不够你用？
<adam8157> October21: 过些天就应该会有给12.04的3.11内核 linux-image-lts-saucy
<onlylove> adam8157: 那如果我只保留我自己build的kernel呢
<gfrog> wenjianhn: hi, good evening.
<vipzrx> 用新内核的动机是什么？
<October21> 那为什么 我的默认kernel怎么是3.5
<adam8157> onlylove: 原来的包都没了 自然没得升级
<wenjianhn> gfrog, hey
<onlylove> gfrog: who's that
<October21> 现在奇数也是稳定的吗？
<gfrog> onlylove: a human
<adam8157> October21: 说实话12.04这lts质量也没多高, 需要3.11的话不如去装13.10
<adam8157> October21: 因为lts-raring的包你没有装
<gfrog> adam8157: 一句话命中要害。
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<October21> adam8157: 你的意思是我没必要用lts了？
<adam8157> October21: 早就不分奇偶数了
<October21> 嗯
<adam8157> October21: 必要不大
<iMadper> October21: 你都自己用upstream的kernel了, 还要等ubuntu帮你更新啥?!
<adam8157> October21: 看你自己的需求
<iMadper> October21: lts更新很慢的
<adam8157> 下班了 走人
<onlylove> gfrog: ^
<iMadper> October21: 所以你现在用不了zswap之类的东西.
<gfrog> adam8157: linux-image-lts-saucy 这种玩意的潜台词就是 hold不住backport了嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: ……
 * gfrog 丫的，壕基铛竟然跑了……
<gfrog> iMadper: 其实没想的慢。因为不断有补丁
<gfrog> iMadper: 补丁摞补丁
<October21> iMadper: 我重装x64时下的就是kernel 3.5
<October21> 基本半个月几升级一个点
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 也对.
<iMadper> October21: 3.5, 啥时候的了?
 * iMadper 3.10一下的kernel, 都是老古董了....
<October21> 今年5,6月份
<October21> 那时是12.04.2
<onlylove> 还在用3.2
<onlylove> 能够正常驱动硬件，没必要升级新的kernel吧
<gfrog> October21: 我了个去， linux-image-3.11.0-13-generic 这个包已经有了…… 但是你要自己装
<gfrog> # apt-cache show linux-image-3.11.0-13-generic | grep Supported
<gfrog> Supported: 18m
<October21> gfrog: 所以我问自己升级后，官方的升级
 * gfrog 质保18个月
<onlylove> 周围的人都在用mbp，mbp就那么好么
<gfrog> October21: 这就是官方的升级
<gfrog> October21: 你说linux-image 那个package？ 你不删掉它也会更新，这俩包没关系
<October21> 嗯
<October21> gfrog: ubuntu会将新驱动 给lts升级吗？
<October21> 还是要自己去升级
<gfrog> October21: 您买Ubuntu Advantage了嘛？ 买没买答案是不同的……
<October21> gfrog: 我是普通用户啊
<gfrog> October21: 那只能说sorry了
<gfrog> October21: 请用最新版kernel
<October21> 最新驱动不打包了？
<gfrog> October21: 要看什么驱动
<October21> 显卡类
<iMadper> October21: 八成不给升级显卡驱动了. drm驱动相当难缠
<October21> 最近还更新了驱动，结果unity不能用了
<October21> 我不知道是不是cinnamon升级导致的
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 菜单栏如何移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452054 本人12.04LTS版，怎样把左边的菜单栏移动到桌面底部，就像这样： 先谢过各位咯！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hui飞的鱼 — 2013-11-13 18:03
<October21> http://imagebin.org/276844
<nonme> ^k^: 怎么做的？
<^k^> nonme, 这可能需要很长的时间。  18:08 
<nonme> ^k^: 哦……
<^k^> nonme, 我不审判的人。  18:10 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助，硬盘换到另外一台电脑上，桌面只有背景图片，侧边栏图标全消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452056 求助，由于新买了台笔记本，所以将老笔记本装有Ubuntu12.04的硬盘换到新笔记本上，电脑也能正常启动，但是进入桌面只有桌面图片，其他的图标侧边栏都消失了，也不能正常操作 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 kanzaky — 2013-11-13 18:28
<GODDOG> eee
<freeflying> gfrog,  基蛙来聊聊ha
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪里？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是马上开会么
<freeflying> gfrog, 我不开啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧……
<freeflying> gfrog, 如果api 在proxy后面, 那用啥interface 访问这个api都应该能工作的对不
<gfrog> freeflying: proxy？ 啥proxy？
<freeflying> gfrog, ha proxy
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔我不懂ha proxy啊
<jyf> freeflying: 走http1.1协议的还要看host
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何才能让ISO文件dd到主分区之后也能像物理光盘那样引导启动? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452058 如何才能让ISO文件dd到主分区之后也能像物理光盘那样引导启动? 我尝试把Lubuntu的ISO文件dd写入一个主分区,然后用grub4dos的chainloader +1命令来启动,却无法启动这个主分区. 想有一个通用的,能像插入物理
<^k^> ─> 光盘一样的引导ISO文件的方法,并且前提是不使用物理光驱,单硬盘. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-1 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 本站ftp还能用么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452059 为什么总是403 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkn123 — 2013-11-13 19:13
<Vs> 怎样设置默认频道啊
<iMadper> lainme: nyfair: imtxc_away: 妹子们好.
<iMadper> lpy_: ping
<Vs> 怎么设置默认频道啊
<iMadper> Vs: 这个是客户端相关的.
<iMadper> Vs: 不同的客户端不同.
<Vs> 我爪机啊
<iMadper> Vs: 比如我这里就是这样的: (setq erc-autojoin-channels-alist
<iMadper>       '(("freenode.net" "#ubuntu-cn" "#archlinux" "#stumpwm")))
<iMadper> Vs: 手机 != 客户端.
<Vs> 手机怎么设置啊
<iMadper> Vs: 1. 手机不是客户端. 2. 我已经说了, 不同的客户端设置方法不同, 所以你的正确做法应该是告诉大家你用的什么客户端.
<Vs> Android IRC 2.1.3
<Vs> +OK R8qqvYh09GNZ
<Vs> +OK d0mxpZKKZTAYT7Pu.Y3Nm2B.ivr9bZbDnqDY
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> roylez: 怎么？
<roylez> gfrog: 打个招呼～
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez: 肉翻了？
<roylez> gfrog: 正在整...
<gfrog> roylez: 球带走
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> gfrog: 还要学车、离婚、找工作，各种事呢
<gfrog> roylez: 离婚？！
<gfrog> roylez: 我了个去
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<hoxily> 离婚！
 * gfrog 回家
<roylez> gfrog: 你还是冬眠去吧
<lainme> roylez: 晚上好
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好
<lainme> roylez: 你结婚了？
<roylez> lainme: 要离了
<strangemk2> 那怎么还要找工作呢？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 怎么升级到14.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452065 我用那个update-manager -d，有提示升级到14.04,但是， 到后面会出错，有几个文件下载不了。怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-11-13 20:41
<Latticesum> 为什么我加入不了#centos频道？
<Latticesum> 有人吗？我现在在维护一个centos 6的服务器
<Latticesum> 有人吗？
<^k^> Latticesum:点点点.  20:51 
<void2> 今天人很少嘛，昨天那么热闹...
<Lattice`> 是的，中文论坛讨论ubuntu的比较少
<iMadper> roylez: 一直以为你早就离了....
 * iMadper 罪过, 知道的太多了.
<freeflying> iMadper, 最近我的gtalk咋都连不上了呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知... 我已经用环聊了...
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃用啥啊? 微信?
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 跟朋友是微信.
<town> →_→
<iMadper> freeflying: 我各种朋友都用微信, 而且微信挺好用的呀
<onlylove> 还没开始供暖，从fivesheep身上拔毛做毛衣
<onlylove> 这半天没人说话……
<mk3548208> 没有什么可以说的
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 以后去帝都旅游还指望你教育子女呢“瞧丫的不好好念书，就只能吸毒气，吃羊腰子”
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<roylez> adam8157: 丫怎么自己不申请
<adam8157> roylez: 没有留学加分 没有phd加分
<roylez> adam8157: 8年相关工作经验也成...
<adam8157> roylez: 没那么久的...
<roylez> adam8157: hamo呢？他可以么？
<roylez> adam8157: 你可以作为他的partner
<adam8157> roylez: 他除了工作经验比我少 没啥不同
<adam8157> roylez: 妈蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 发现有州担保的话就可以 求经验
<freeflying> roylez,  分割不好财产了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我就州担保
<roylez> adam8157: biochemist
<roylez> adam8157: IT基本上没空
<adam8157> roylez: 你用不着吧, 你的分数已经够了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 190必须州担保，其他没仔细看
<freeflying> adam8157, 去那里?
<adam8157> freeflying: 算au的呢
<roylez> adam8157: 以前的176优先级太低，懒得等了
<adam8157> roylez: .........
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋整
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 你工作经验和年龄的分数比我少 哈哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 不对 你有phd 怎样都不需要州担保啊
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫太不厚道啊,为了出去不要女人了
<adam8157> freeflying: 澳洲移民局有个评分的表
<freeflying> adam8157, 那里有,我看看去
<roylez> freeflying: 劳资厚道到家了，早就想离了，那女人想沾我光移民才没离
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 哈哈哈 phd只比我大单身汉多5分
<adam8157> roylez: 你的工作经验和年龄比我差
<freeflying> adam8157, 看看我呢
<roylez> adam8157: 不在sol上，说啥都没用
<adam8157> roylez: sol是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: a sec
<adam8157> roylez: 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 	261313
<adam8157> 	
<adam8157> Software Engineer
<roylez> adam8157: 分够了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 华三H3C 如何在ubuntu 12.04中安装联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452066 最近在xp下面用WUBI的方式装了一个ubuntu，学校用的是华三H3CINode 客户端。急求高手指点如何安装？？？？网上的方法我试用过了，没有结果啊。我cd Dsektop 总是显示 file not exist 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueyongpeng — 2013-11-13 21:15
<adam8157> roylez: 在找官方
<adam8157> roylez: 求州担保攻略 我认真的
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/356461
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 国行可订！ SONY 索尼 HMZ-T3W 头戴式3D显示器 ￥7990_索尼中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> freeflying: 早就见过这种东西了..
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx
<iMadper> freeflying: 貌似爱普生的还挺便宜.
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
<roylez> adam8157: 点points test
<freeflying> 哦
<adam8157> 190....
<freeflying> adam8157, 你还是先找个再出去,不然出去都找不到老婆
<roylez> adam8157: 189你也可以看看
<roylez> adam8157: 别听狒狒的，出去找鬼妹，脾气好身材好，也没有那么厉害的丈母娘
<adam8157> roylez: 不行 190工作经验差一年
<roylez> adam8157: 哥看片去鸟，丫雅思按几分算的？
<adam8157> roylez: 6*4
<adam8157> roylez: 7*4的话就不用州担保和那一年了
<roylez> adam8157: 我年龄分 30 工作经验 5 州担保 5 博士 20 ....
 * roylez 看片去
<jusss> adam8157: 今天去面试一家公司，人家上来就让做笔试，笔试的题有C Java SQL HTML ,关键是发的题是复印件而且把别人做过的也复印出来了
<adam8157> roylez: 年龄30 工作经验5 学士15  5555555
 * adam8157 妈蛋 等一年+州担保 或者4个7  roylez 
<jusss> adam8157: 你要出国？
<adam8157> roylez: 你怎么被Nominated的?
<adam8157> jusss: 做梦而已
<jusss> roylez: 你已经出国了？还是要马上出去？
<void2> 都是准备去澳洲的啊
<void2> 这个分数是怎么算的来着？
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 我明白了
<freeflying> roylez, 问题出去蛋蛋还能找到吗
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 要满多少分来着？ 我去年看过，忘了……
<void2> roylez: adam8157 话说中国学校的学历能被认可吗？
<adam8157> void2: 认
<adam8157> gfrog: 60
<void2> adam8157: 如果这样的话，不是随便一个本科毕业的，雅思能考到6分的，工作8年以上的人都及格了？
<adam8157> void2: 不是所有都认吧 差不多
<void2> adam8157: 不是所有的话，有什么具体要求的？
<adam8157> void2: 不知道..
<freeflying> gfrog, L3那哥们良心啊,从昨晚陪我们一直到到现在
<void2> adam8157: 怎么一下感觉移民澳洲那么简单的...
<freeflying> lol
<Vs_> +OK DTeUzZAMsb0.nIQ95.adv.P/cR2fk/boz5NYc7HwSYBHFFp/
<freeflying> void2, 问题是过去你要有饭吃才行啊
<void2> freeflying: IT应该还能找吧
<freeflying> void2, 不知道啊
<adam8157> 看来还是卡在eng了, 四个7的话au和ca分都够
<void2> adam8157: 工作没到8年？
<adam8157> void2: 才4年
<void2> 原来如此
 * void2 到正好到了...
<void2> adam8157: 话说如果分数够了的话，怎么申请啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 才50,完全不够
<adam8157> void2: 自己交钱交申请表 或者 找中介给你安排. 很多中介的, 多花两三万万的事儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 工作不够5年?
<gfrog> freeflying: L3？
<void2> adam8157: 感觉好简单...
<gfrog> adam8157: 够了啊，中国学历土澳不认啊
<void2> gfrog: 哦？不认吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁说不认
<freeflying> gfrog, jose team的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里写了有认？
<adam8157> gfrog: void2 http://www.moe.edu.cn/publicfiles/business/htmlfiles/moe/moe_857/201005/87646.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 中华人民共和国政府与澳大利亚政府关于相互承认高等教育学历和学位的协议_教育部国际合作与交流司（港澳台事务办公室）_教育部门户网站_MOE.GOV.CN
<freeflying> gfrog, 亲,看人家l3都这么支持
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我真是有心无力啊，神马都不懂
<adam8157> 中国的硕士学位和学士学位，可直接被认定为与澳洲的硕士和学士具有同等学历，这里所谓直接被认定，是指澳洲的学校或用人单位，根据上述条件和标准对海外学位进行认定和使用。 　　
<adam8157> 硕士和学士学位的认定，需要盖有《中华人民共和国学位条例》字样的正式学位证书（无论毕业于大学，学院还是它们的分校）和公证书
<void2> adam8157: 额...那接下来的问题就是如何找工作了咯...
<adam8157> void2: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是去上学，移民也一样承认么？
<adam8157> gfrog: void2 freeflying 我觉得CA的好些  雅思得分是每项单独算得, 实惠
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 你觉得这标题限制了?
<adam8157> 中华人民共和国政府与澳大利亚政府关于相互承认高等教育学历和学位的协议
<gfrog> adam8157: 即使学历承认…… 还得拿到4个7才行
<void2> adam8157: 年龄正好 + 工作8年，只要中国本科学位认的话...正好60......
<adam8157> gfrog: 你满了5年的话 加上州担保
<void2> adam8157: 接下来只要进入门槛，ielts 6分貌似就够了.....
<gfrog> adam8157: 州担保怎么搞？
<adam8157> gfrog: 申请, 头两年不许去别的州定居工作
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这是去土澳帽帽的节奏嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<freeflying> adam8157, 不错哦,我去
<freeflying> 反正我都是remote的
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说乃那网卡问题搞定没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: bond？ 没搞啊，pending呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 攒了一堆case了目前
<freeflying> 他们那边报的case是不是更多啊
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> anyone wanna join ##0x71 our hackers team
<freeflying> iMadper,  干掉,好烦
<void2> adam8157: 看了网上的ietls口语6分录像...发现到不了......
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没看，没分给我，我现在到处捡漏。霓虹国的还有德国还有棒子国
<freeflying> gfrog, 恭喜亲
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> 开始接客了
<freeflying> gfrog, 早知去蛋蛋他们组了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你？ 现在也来得及啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 你啊,他们那高帅富的组不要我的
<freeflying> void1, seiko的表推荐啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 我？ 不去，他们太高端
<freeflying> gfrog, 我每回带回去很多糖果,不到一周就没了
<gfrog> freeflying: 吃货多，哈哈
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 明天我就去吃ee了
<freeflying> happyaron, 让ee拿点辣椒给我
<adam8157> happyaron: 你确定他明天在长沙?
<void2> freeflying: 你要当好的表买的话，就上grand seiko
<happyaron> freeflying: 等我见到他再说……
<happyaron> adam8157: 我怎么知道他在不在。。。
<freeflying> void2, 乃太毒了
<void2> freeflying: 一般的话，那就随便买吧，反正本来就是街表
<adam8157> happyaron: 他貌似在出差...
<happyaron> freeflying: 据说湖南市面上的辣椒多是山东产的
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<freeflying> happyaron,  这么猥琐
<freeflying> void2, 上来就推荐GS
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，所以其实没啥好买的
<adam8157> happyaron: 多等几天吃死他
<freeflying> void2, 可以买黑水鬼了
<adam8157> happyaron: 带一打湖南妹子回来
<void2> freeflying: 其实我不喜欢seiko的样子
<freeflying> void2,  霓虹国高端牌子吧
<void2> freeflying: 说实在的，随便找个电波太阳能的，然后样子自己喜欢的就好了
<void2> freeflying: grand seiko才是
<void2> freeflying: seiko还不如casio
<gfrog> void2: freeflying 今天amazon seiko 满100打7折啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: +b 了竟然...
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<void2> gfrog: 那是米国amazon啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 谢谢
<gfrog> void2: 咋
<void2> gfrog: 没法买呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 日淘真心速度快啊，真赞
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥
<iMadper>  adam8157: 恩. 来过太多次了
<freeflying> void2, 好吧,我还是不买表了
<freeflying> gfrog, 要 gs才灵的
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的nas如何啊
<void2> freeflying: LOL
<gfrog> freeflying: 根本没时间装系统
<freeflying> gfrog, 装个linux
<happyaron> gfrog: freenas，装u盘上
<void2> freeflying: 我自己喜欢casio的oceanus系列
<gfrog> adam8157: waitpid一个running的child pid，这个waiting的进程一直会block在那吧？ 如果指定child pid的话
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是说你已经忙得连dd的时间都木有了？
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 没时间……
<gfrog> happyaron: 要插显示器和键盘，没有，没时间借
<void2> 你们都是一个单位的啊....
<adam8157> gfrog: he waitpid() system call suspends execution of the calling process until a child specified by pid argument has changed state.
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 这是因为l an 3 么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我就怀疑这个change state…… man里面也没说
<freeflying> void2, http://www.amazon.co.jp/OCEANUS-%E3%82%AA%E3%82%B7%E3%82%A2%E3%83%8A%E3%82%B9-%E3%82%BF%E3%83%95%E3%82%BD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC-MULTIBAND-OCW-T100TB-1AJF/dp/B004L2JVQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384355179&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+oceanus
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [カシオ]CASIO 腕時計 OCEANUS オシアナス タフソーラー MULTIBAND 6 電波時計 3年保証 OCW-T100TB-1AJF メンズ: 腕時計
<adam8157> gfrog: By  default, waitpid() waits only for terminated children, but this behavior is modifiable via the options argument, as described below
<void2> freeflying: oceanus manta
<void2> freeflying: 才好看
<void2> freeflying: 要么就是基本款
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如 WNOHANG     return immediately if no child has exited.
<freeflying> void2, 你果然高帅富啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你咋个看man的 =,=
<happyaron> gfrog: lan3
<happyaron> gfrog: 拼音
<freeflying> void2, 你还不如再加点上gs
<void2> freeflying: 屌丝一个啊...
<void2> freeflying: GS不好看呗，我是casio忠实粉丝
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，没这些奇怪的宏，option就是0啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我只是怀疑下，排除可能性
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 那就等着
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱司的voip还是不太靠谱, 我还是充10$ skype吧...
 * void2 看了半天youku雅思口语实录，发现也就5分的水平 T_T
<adam8157> void2: 报个班, 四个六据说就是六级的水平
<void2> 为什么全世界就一个国家用日语...
<void2> adam8157: 六级又不考口语
<adam8157> void2: 你猜有多少国家用韩语?
<void2> adam8157: 3 LOL
<adam8157> void2: 另外一个啥
<void2> adam8157: 中国东北
<gfrog> void2: 好孩子，大满洲国不会忘记你的…… 其实满洲也说汉语的好嘛
<adam8157> void2: 我记得有个岛国准备用韩语当官方语言, 某个太平洋岛国
<void2> adam8157: 这么神奇？为什么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋啊，理解不能。难道wait到child process退出了，但是child process的资源没释放，然后parent process去访问就出错了？！
<happyaron> void2: 东北谁还用朝语？
<happyaron> void2: 我初中语文老师还是朝鲜族呢……
<void2> happyaron: 至少有朝鲜族，会说啊
<void2> 虽然不是都会
<happyaron> void2: 年轻中这代为了听懂老人说话都得出去报班专门学习了……
<adam8157> void2: 哦 只是文字部分  https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/谚文#.E5.82.B3.E6.92.AD  gfrog
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> 据称所罗门群岛的一些部族选择使用韩文作为标记文字来教授当地的语言，现已有两名接受过韩文教育的当地教师利用韩文标记的教科书在当地的初中和高中进行教育。而韩国媒体报道，有一些非洲国家的学者表示愿意借用韩文作为本国文字。[4]
<adam8157> 2009年，韓國以經濟利益誘使印度尼西亚苏拉威西省布顿岛巴务巴务市的吉阿吉阿族使用諺文來拼寫吉阿吉阿語[5][6]，但據韩国“NOCUT”新闻网2011年10月9日报道称，由於韓國方面未能完成其經濟扶助的承諾，印尼的吉阿吉阿族已經透過政府管道向韓國政府通告：停止使用諺文來記錄吉阿吉阿語[7]
<void2> adam8157: 韩国说的话，恐怕未必能当真吧 XD
<adam8157> LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 为毛香港木有转运呢…… 还想去薅官翻ipad
<gfrog> happyaron: 图们延吉那边还是很多的
<adam8157> gfrog: 饿了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我坐从图们过来的火车，车厢里一大半都是说韩语的
<gfrog> adam8157: 楼下，羊汤
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯
<Guest40470> wei shen me arch mei you  tu xing jiemian
<Guest40470> wei shen me archlinux mei you tu xing jie mian
<adam8157> wo jue de wen zhe ge de, yong root deng lu de, hai shi bie yong arch le
<void2> adam8157: LOL
<happyaron> .
 * void2 
<stardiviner> nobody
<^k^> 我不是机器人 05:03
<Jack77213> /away away
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 远程连接桌面的条件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452072 1 两个计算机在同一网段内 2 win中用户必须有密码 3有远程连接的软件 我在linux下安装了rdesktop，想远程桌面控制win，然后开了个xp虚机，发现xp 的ip是10。0.。几几的，而linxu是192.168.x。x的，我试了下，无法连接，于是我把xp的ip改到同一网段下
<Vs> +OK iFXwCYFQLz./
<DarkLamp> 机器人
<Vs> +OK /ZTr6Y9QefNYT8Zr7/bYQrYZ
<DarkLamp> ^k^
<DarkLamp> 出来
<DarkLamp> freeflying\
<Vs> +OK b1VIIY8WvBV/Za8Gp.C.2cj.QGLUu/v7YAtYFiTtd.ITVlyZZxv3dYyY6bz.fC9Ct/jNb8k/oeNAwYujgZm.YpwBLZxMwd4/
<Vs> +OK HX9WbZ2/hu8.F1LENYVXdQBZyhADAZYQcsCYXtIFo/ThOo7.autlVZGdQPx.o9GojZj/b1z/
<DarkLamp> Fff
<Vs> +OK X5iGd.40DWVZXHQYb.GhJ5p.
<DarkLamp> [08:17] -pratchett.freenode.net/#ubuntu_cn- *** Notice -- TS for #ubuntu_cn changed from 1384387655 to 1264043540
<DarkLamp> Hhh
<Vs> +OK a/c6gZgOsKLY1.d/DYTapcQZ
<DarkLamp> Quit〈〉
<Vs> +OK UCLDo/FoYxbZfiKmrYDhx4X/FQ8hZ.nSnSGZ
<Vs> +OK 9wdooZBb47kZiDFTGYafsF8Z4PrLK/46WtQZ
<DarkLamp> [08:17] -pratchett.freenode.net/#ubuntu_cn- *** Notice -- TS for #ubuntu_cn changed from 1384387655 to 1264043540
<DarkLamp> X
<Vs> +OK d0mxpZKKZTAYDZRhGYsN17AYwMPAo/MwTA9.FQ8hZ.nSnSGZ
<Jack77213> Vs: 什么情况？
<DarkLamp> 不知道
<Jack77213> 貌似是fish加密？
<Vs> +OK Q3dmN/Jg1Gx/NuvILZLgS4pZK6fpK/ImjiDY4fnNJYuzzjT.msZ5DZLaNGlYivr9bZbDnqDY
<DarkLamp> 错误是谁啊
<Vs> +OK hcQyj/.Zi0a/MAsFb/d2Pg/Z28zk0ZfTqTx.GsrwnZyzbtyZ
<DarkLamp> -_-
<Vs> +OK X5iGd.40DWVZXHQYb.GhJ5p.
<Vs> +OK 8IDa6.K21XaYIoqF9.93Dgw.giLuL/2m6f9Z1mxFb.E10/7ZNeeAvYtMhwS.dA7P6.PB7CeZ
<Vs> +OK chFWb.fv04cYJEQPfYdtiID/9owSEYTsfMX.
<KG> 早呀
<vipzrx> 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37214
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 老化的内核社区需要新血加入
<vipzrx> onlylove:  有没有什么软件能让irc客户端离线后，仍然能接受irc中的消息。等登录了，一起接收离线的未读消息
<onlylove> vipzrx: 这边有当天日志
<vipzrx> 当天的日志的地址在哪里？
<onlylove> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<onlylove> 自己看topic
<vipzrx> 怎么用irc的命令看top
<vipzrx> ic
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45905/18-fun-computer-programmers-facts
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 程序员的 18 个有趣的事实 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/img/201311/14082129_0bxc.jpg
<onlylove> I will not throw paper airplanes in class
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45902/it-brands
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 科技产业最受尊敬品牌排名：IBM第一 苹果第二 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20173940
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 如果房价一夜之间暴跌，会引发哪些连锁反应？ - 知乎
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37218
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚马逊云超级电脑运算速度突破petaflops
<imtxc> 今天上班路上见到一个高级货，那种一个轮子的车
<KG> 呵呵
<KG> 不是吧 这样跑
<KG> 的起来吗？
<imtxc> 一个人就骑着它走呢啊
<vipzrx> 这里有人用pidgin上irc吗？ 有繁体简体转化的插件吗》
<knownbad> Yes.   UTF8.
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.qf6J3Z&id=20151889403&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 王者归来IPS T400电动独轮车 自平衡电瓶车单轮自行车 代步电动车-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 好像就这东西
<KG> 还真有这玩意
<jyf> imtxc: 就是山寨segway
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • evolution 无汉化包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452090 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 qcc — 2013-11-14 10:19
<imtxc> jyf: 看起来不错，挺方便的，但价格不便宜
<jyf> imtxc: 4k不贵 segway要10k
 * kingbo 早，晴天真好
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu13.10最近的upgrade不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452091 修改了很多bug，例如NetworkManager的bug等，稳定性有很大的提高，大家可以升级试试了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 initialdp — 2013-11-14 11:02
<onlylove> box系列找个好看的主题还真难
<Vs> +OK iFXwCYFQLz./
<iMadper> 有人了解uswusp吗?
<onlylove> 那是啥gaoji货
<jyf> usp还是ups
<iMadper> jyf: usp
<jyf> 那就不知道
<iMadper> jyf: 恩. :-)
<iMadper> adam8157: 启动的时候, 指定acpi_rsdp到一个错误的地址, 会怎么样?
<iMadper> adam8157: 感觉rsdp里面主要的东西就是指向rsdt和xsdt?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: 我都疯了.... secure boot把这个参数给禁用了... 我tmd都不知道怎么测试...
<gfrog> adam8157: 饿
<gfrog> adam8157: 球围观pizza
<adam8157> gfrog: .....
<adam8157> gfrog: pizzahut不给刷卡  妈蛋
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: å¼±
<gfrog> adam8157: 你问能不能支付宝
<jyf> adam8157: 这回大开眼界了 有个文章介绍了好多藏起来的bytecode vm
<adam8157> jyf: 赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 闻着更饿
<gfrog> adam8157: calendar 都叫了！！
<jyf> adam8157: 而且威力不比昨天那个大漏洞差
<RainFlying> pizzahut 以前去吃过两三次，还不如方便面好吃。
<onlylove> http://server.zol.com.cn/206/2060785_all.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 自主研发显实力 评浪潮NF5280M2服务器_浪潮 英信NF5280M2(Xeon E5620/4GB/3*146GB)_服务器评测与技术-中关村在线
<onlylove> 这机器居然有BMC
<onlylove> 我一直不知道，还在机房里围着它转了3天
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37221
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ceylon语言发布1.0.0版
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=37223
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Xamarin和微软宣布合作
<onlylove> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/260461.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ IT男月薪3000元叹入错行 写600字文言文辞职_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> CB果然CB
<jusss> Xamarin宣称C#是世界最富有生产力的语言。
<onlylove> 破网站连CSS都没了
<onlylove> jusss: 你那cnbeta正常不
<onlylove> jusss: Xamarin就是叛徒
<onlylove> jusss: 脑子坏掉了还到处祸害别人
<iMadper> 月薪三千是水平低, 不是入错行.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37224
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 思科警告NSA的监视危及中国业务收入
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以说CB网站真CB，我这连CSS都没了，你能正常看不
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我水平低入职也有 5000 多， 3000 多那水平得低成什么样了。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看地方，在我家那地方，你能有2000就烧香吧
<jyf> iMadper: onlylove 那人写的文言很烂
<iMadper> RainFlying: 所以, 不是入错行的问题
<jyf> 不过写得上水平又怕领导看不懂
<onlylove> jyf: 没办法……在众多文言SB的理科CB网站，人觉得很牛了
<RainFlying> 我也没学位证，233
<RainFlying> 毕业证也没有
<RainFlying> 学的是理科专业
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我都有
<iMadper> jyf: 巨烂.
<RainFlying> onlylove: 稳拿！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 收入不如你
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你怎么知道收入不如我。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 是不是该回复卢瑟了
<RainFlying> 我没毕业证学位证是因为我体育差一分。。。
<jusss> onlylove: cnbeata能访问
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你多钱啊，我现在也就那么几毛，将够养活自己
<iMadper> adam8157: 用过msr吗?
<onlylove> jusss: css呢
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在还没养活自己呢！
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥?
<onlylove> jusss: 能访问和正常是两码事
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你现在连5000都没么
<iMadper> adam8157: /dev/cpu/CPUNUM/msr provides an interface to read and write the model-specific registers (MSRs) of an x86 CPU.
<jusss> RainFlying: 我这每月800的，水平是不是超低。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我如果回家的话也就不到2000的水平
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是啥寄存器
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我回家的话就种田了。。
<jusss> onlylove: 正常
<jyf> iMadper: 记者也烂 说他引用了冯唐 李广的典故 其实那段是摘抄自滕王阁序 这个当年上学要求全文背诵的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 咱修电脑啥的还能赚几个
<jyf> onlylove: 许多理科的人文言并不烂啊
<onlylove> jyf: 记者么，怎么牛怎么吹
<RainFlying> onlylove: 算收入没用的，应该算收入 - 支出部分，扣去房租每月维持生计的钱，剩不下几个。
<iMadper> jyf: 是呀. 骈体文来的, 很好背
<jusss> onlylove: 实习给我们开800元每月，你说公司是怎么想的
<iMadper> jyf: 记者, 多半是文科的人吧?
<onlylove> jyf: 我知道……但是……有些事
<iMadper> jyf: 连这都不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我实习没钱，学校还给人倒贴钱
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，那我现在剩下1500左右
<jyf> iMadper: 我十分喜欢那个 还有 归去来兮 天时不如地利  马说这种
<onlylove> RainFlying: 每月
<iMadper> jyf: 天时不如地利? 你说孟子?
<RainFlying> jusss: 我实习的时候工资 1500， 扣税之后 1200 左右，租房再扣去 750 大洋。
<jyf> iMadper: 即使不知道 那两个明显文风都不一样的 记者是搞文字的 居然这点敏感性都没有
<iMadper> jyf: 不喜欢马说.
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天面了2家公司，上来就是笔试，笔试完了就走。。。
<jyf> iMadper: 是啊 三里之城 七里之郭 环而攻之而不胜
<jusss> onlylove: 今天面试这个公司，上来就要培训1天，下午还要去培训。。。
<RainFlying> jusss: 我上次去企鹅互动游戏，也是给了一张笔试卷。
<onlylove> jyf: 我最喜欢师说和郭橐驼种树传，还有荀子劝学，忘了哪里的唐雎不辱使命
<iMadper> jyf: 喜欢<登徒子好色赋>
<iMadper> jyf: 庄子
<onlylove> jyf: 那是个理科记者
<iMadper> jyf: 还有 洛神赋
<jyf> iMadper: 最后一句很不错 入则无法家弊士 出则无敌国外患者 国恒亡
<onlylove> jyf: 看古文观止和世说新语，其他的不咋看了
<jusss> RainFlying: 给我的题里面有C Java SQL Html 。。。考的真多
<jyf> iMadper: 对 洛神赋不错 可以摘不少来哄骗女孩子
<iMadper> jyf: 偏女孩子, 最好的当然是<登徒子好色赋> 咯~
<jyf> 巧笑倩兮 美目盼兮 :]
<onlylove> jyf: ……这邪恶的目的……
<RainFlying> 仰慕各位大拿。我《史记 黄帝本纪》 都没看完。
<jyf> onlylove: 那作者更邪呢 洛神赋是在梦里yy
<jusss> 。。。有几首诗更是淫邪
<iMadper> 凌波微步 羅袜生尘
<onlylove> jusss: 一树梨花压海棠？
<jusss> 停车做爱枫林晚 霜叶红于二月花
<jyf> onlylove: 劝学也还不错 里面的道理很有说服力
<iMadper> RainFlying: lol~ 黄帝者, 少典之子, 姓公孙, 名曰轩辕
<jusss> onlylove: 落红不是无情物，化作春泥更护花
<jyf> iMadper: 归去来兮 我马上就要唱了
<iMadper> jyf: ... 好在我听不到~   ;)
<jyf> 归去来兮 雾霾重重胡不归
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己面壁去，这个落红指的是花瓣
<onlylove> jyf: ……
<onlylove> jyf: 雾霾重重……
<RainFlying> 便有妇人惊觉欠伸，摇其夫语猥亵事。夫呓语，初不甚应，妇摇之不止，则二人语渐间杂，床又从中戛戛。既而儿醒，大啼。
<jusss> RainFlying: 这个好
<iMadper> RainFlying: ... 这个, 我背不下来.. 口技
<onlylove> RainFlying: 口技里面去掉的那一段？
<jyf> RainFlying: 嘿嘿 这个学校教材里删了一段
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的。
<jyf> 原文里有好多淫秽的
<jusss> 走了
<jyf> 我感觉古文好 近代文章都难读
<jyf> 清代那些就觉得无聊了
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得师说第一句足够让现在大多数教师汗颜，师者，所以传道授业解惑者也
<jyf> 但是也有个 少年中国说不错
<RainFlying> 我在仰望，月亮之上。
<onlylove> jyf: 清代，我记得有个浮生六记
<jyf> onlylove: 没看过那个
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用HP LaserJet M1536dnf MFP实现多页自动扫描和自动双面打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452095 HP LaserJet M1536dnf MFP一体机不用usb连接电脑，只接网线安装好HP LaserJet M1536dnf MFP一体机。在ubuntu gnome 13.10下[这是我目前的版本]安装HPLIP（HP Linux Imaging and Printing），软件中心里有，也可以到
<^k^> ─> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html?下载最新版本安装，安装是运行sh hplip-3.13.11.run，默认安装 …
<onlylove> jyf: 好像清代有个文选叫今文观止
<jyf> 我最喜欢就是骈体 先秦散文 这种
<onlylove> jyf: 高中课文好吧
<RainFlying> 古文观止 吧 。。
<iMadper> jyf: 高唐赋 乃喜欢不?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 古文观止和今文观止是两本书
<jyf> onlylove: 高中各地不一样的好吧 你山东的用华北教材 我是用的华东的
<jyf> iMadper: 也没读过
<onlylove> RainFlying: 古文观止是整理清代以前的，今文观止是清代的
<jyf> iMadper: 还有屈原的那些也比较装逼
<onlylove> jyf: 山鬼？
<RainFlying> jyf: 我们初中用浙教版，高中用人教版，然后高中有一些句子什么的默认我们学过了，但是我们从来没见过。
<jyf> 啊 还有阿旁宫赋
<iMadper> jyf: 不读屈原, 我读宋玉
<jyf> 拿来映射图功最好
<jyf> 过秦论什么的
<iMadper> jyf: 过秦论满嘴屁话
<jyf> iMadper: 但是有一句不错啊
<RainFlying> 予遥望兮，蟾宫之上；有绮梦兮，烁烁飞扬。昨已往兮，忧怀之曝尽；与子见兮，在野之陌青。牵绕兮我怀，河升波涨；美人兮相伴，斯是阙堂。
<onlylove> jyf: 还有六国论呢
<RainFlying> 月亮之上 的歌词。
<jyf> 可以无限递归
<jyf> 六国论就没什么印象了 我知道学过
<RainFlying> 六国论有些印象。
 * jyf 路慢慢其修远兮 吾将上下而其手 :]
<iMadper> jyf: 我都分不清了... 先秦的, 就看过点儿楚辞, 庄子, 老子, 别的就没了.
<onlylove> 潼关怀古，山坡羊
<iMadper> jyf: 后来的, 就看了点儿宋词
<jyf> iMadper: 草 忘了最重要的逍遥游！！！
<RainFlying> 什么非兵不利，战不善，弊在赂秦
<onlylove> jyf: 又乱改
<jyf> 逍遥游和归去来兮 是我最喜欢背的
<onlylove> jyf: 逍遥游，在庄子和列子里面都有
<iMadper> jyf: lol~ 渺姑射之山, 有神人局焉~ 这段我还记得呢, 逍遥游李德
<iMadper> 里的
<onlylove> 完了，今天的topic改讨论文言文了
<iMadper> jyf: 也是追妹子的利器
<jyf> RainFlying: 你要研究他作文的背景 六国论是苏家人做的
<jyf> 他们反对宋朝给岁币嘛
<onlylove> 我就随便发了个cb的sb文章
<jyf> 所以说弊在赂秦
 * iMadper 自知it方面, 不如jyf, 不过文言文方面, 绝对不输. 
<jyf> iMadper: 逍遥游里有这个？
<iMadper> jyf: 我赞成给岁币
<iMadper> jyf: ... 必须有呀!!!!
<onlylove> jyf: 不清楚有没有，不过庄子里面有
<RainFlying> 自知 IT 方面，不如各位，文言方面，更不如各位。
<jyf> iMadper: 没关系 我不争文言这个 你要历史盖过我我才不服
<iMadper> jyf: 少年... 我熟读庄子的.
<jyf> iMadper: 逍遥游很长 我只背课本里摘的那段 也许后面的有
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, s/也许/肯定/
<jyf> 岁币这东西 宋朝反正给得起 很经济
<onlylove> topic又要改历史么
<jyf> 只是这应该是权益之记 要一边给岁币 一边训练军事才对
<iMadper> jyf: 对! 不给岁币, 改成打仗, 损失更多, 而且人民受苦
<onlylove> jyf: 说宋朝的问题，曹操的形象就是在宋朝变反面来
<RainFlying> 我还是看 RabbitMQ 去好了。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 打仗打不起的样子，土木堡不是丢了个皇帝
<jyf> 如果你总是给岁币 花钱消灾 一来对方会胃口越来越大 二来会把自己当成大费羊  别人也来割一刀 比如西夏居然也要岁币
<iMadper> jyf: 而且议和之后, 开通商贸往来, 其实宋朝特别赚.
<jyf> onlylove: 宋朝最挫就是在伦理道德上定下框架
<jyf> 对外发展空间有限 就开始整自己人
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 干活去
<jyf> iMadper: 宋朝 尤其是南宋 靠的可不是跟北方贸易
<jyf> 海路贸易收入占了很大一半财政
<onlylove> jyf: 宋亡之后无华夏
<iMadper> jyf: 不是靠这个, 而是说在跟他们贸易的时候, 岁币都赚回来了
<Niac> 扯历史，唯一的结果就是骂架
<onlylove> jyf: 不过成吉思汗那货，居然能打到莱茵河
<Niac> 那是历史的退步
<jyf> onlylove: 扯淡吧 又不是成吉思汗
<darklamp> -_-
<onlylove> jyf: 那是窝阔台？
<jyf> 也不是
<onlylove> jyf: 反正元版图不小
<darklamp> 进错频道了么
<iMadper> darklamp: 恩.
<onlylove> darklamp: 错了，这边是文学历史频道，出门左转进#ubuntu
<iMadper> darklamp: 这里是#皮条客
<jyf> 看你怎么量了 中国的元朝版图是大 不过没你想象那么大 但是元朝皇帝兼任大汗
<jyf> 这就有点像英国女皇兼任英联邦各国元首的感觉
<RainFlying> 都洗洗撸管去吧。
<jyf> 我也要开工了
<huntxu> 没打到莱茵河吧
<onlylove> jyf: 貌似我突然想起牛津书虫里面有篇玛格丽特女皇？
<darklamp> iMadper …
<onlylove> huntxu: 差不多的
<onlylove> huntxu: 要不就多瑙河？
<onlylove> huntxu: 反正欧洲占了一半
<darklamp> happyaron/g
<huntxu> onlylove: 应该是多瑙河啦，土耳其再过一点就没啦
<iMadper> onlylove: 当年突厥人也占了大半个欧洲呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 然后就走了，管不住 =.=
<adam8157> jyf: 元朝是个蛋中国
<jyf> onlylove: 那是苏格兰的 被砍头的
<jyf> adam8157: 我啥时候说是了？
<onlylove> jyf: 是的
<jyf> onlylove: 游牧民族机动性强 只是突入进去了
<jyf> 而且后来大汗挂了 要回来选举 又撤退了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 发展到后面，ubuntu gnome不知会否使用wayland? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452096 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 homtoo — 2013-11-14 13:34
<jyf> 再后来就再也没推进进去了 很遗憾 蒙古人在埃及就这样败了
<darklamp> 据说成吉思汗后代非常多
<onlylove> jyf: 埃及……
<darklamp> 有5000w
<jyf> 要不然今天中东就不是绿色世界了
<huntxu> iMadper: 咱来聊聊文言文，昨晚把西厢记下到kpw上了
<onlylove> jyf: 跑远了吧
<jyf> 搞不好大和尚就不用住印度 可以去中东住
<iMadper> huntxu: 细想基????
<onlylove> darklamp: 传说的，不靠谱的
<iMadper> huntxu: 你好饥渴...
<jyf> onlylove: 蒙古有一支打过巴格达 向埃及推进 结果被马木留客击败
<huntxu> iMadper: 果然淫者见淫
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 看见你就看到了淫~~~
<onlylove> jyf: 反正就是吃饱了撑的就是了，管不了那么大版图
<huntxu> jyf: 怎么感觉蒙古骑兵应该干不过波斯的样子
<palomino|working> 那支是因为旭烈兀带着主力回去了 jyf
<palomino|working> 剩下不多人
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实讨论历史特无聊
<palomino|working> 打发时间嘛
<darklamp> 讨论女人吧
<palomino|working> 得有才能讨论啊。。
<iMadper> darklamp: 讨论这种大家都不了解的生物有意思吗?
<jyf> palomino|working: 问题是后来也没打回去呀
<jyf> palomino|working: 选举以后 四大汗国时期 不也没打过去嘛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 咱可以讨论洛神赋啥的，今天这个是因为我发了cb的一篇it男月入3000抱怨入错行，抄了个文言辞职信引起的
<palomino|working> 因为后来跟钦察汗国打起来了 jyf
<huntxu> onlylove: 上月我同事辞职直接用了陈情表这事我会随便说
<jyf> huntxu: 波斯是万年受 只要是个帝国崛起 都要蹂躏一次波斯
<onlylove> huntxu: ……
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> jyf: 现在看，是伊朗吧……
<jyf> huntxu: 用陈情表好啊 别人不好拒绝嘛
<palomino|working> 同事太强大了 huntxu
<RainFlying> 我的辞职申请上就写了“因为个人原因，不能继续在 XX 工作，所以申请辞职”。然后交上去就被主管批评了。
<jyf> 就好像编谎请假说奶奶过世一样
<onlylove> 靠，我都是被辞职
<huntxu> onlylove: 外无期功强近之亲，内无应门五尺之童，茕茕孑立，形影相吊
<darklamp> Cb 是什么
<onlylove> darklamp: cnbeta那sb
<jyf> huntxu: 这句很容易被上级主管部门误会是对公司男女比例的不满
<huntxu> palomino|working: jyf 他确实家里有事，又只有母亲一人在家所以要回去料理些事情
<onlylove> jyf: 然后就开始调整？
<palomino|working> :o huntxu
<jyf> onlylove: lol
<huntxu> palomino|working: 还引用了一句“黯黯柴门风雪夜，此时有子不如无”
<palomino|working> ...
<huntxu> 奇葩的是辞职信都这样了，领导还想留人。。。
<jyf> huntxu: 领导觉得这人是个奇才啊
<darklamp> 奇葩才对
<onlylove> darklamp: 没啥奇葩的，奇葩貌似现在偏贬义
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37225
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | CVE格式即将改变
<jyf> onlylove: 没啥 现在新闻里主持人都一本正经的报道 xxx 粉墨登场 呢
<onlylove> jyf: 被用错了的貌似还有个空穴来风
<onlylove> jyf: 这些都是文科生干的？
<onlylove> jyf: 不理解含义就往上套？
<huntxu> onlylove: 空穴来风已经用错到词典都把意思改了。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 啥？词典……这玩大了吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 同样的效果还有万人空巷
<jyf> 瘦客户机aDesk：深信服桌面云具有独特ARM架构，基于Android平台的瘦终端设备，打造绿色办公环境
<jyf> 居然用这个了
<huntxu> onlylove: 是啊，现在词典都会写两个相反的意思 =.=
<onlylove> huntxu: 难道我们经历了含义变化，比方说古代的妻子和现代的妻子？
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，这还小的，还有更严重的
<jyf> huntxu: 我记得我上小学的时候 呆板的呆字念 癌， 后来读错的人太多了 干脆也可以读待
<jyf> onlylove: 古代的大夫和现在的大夫 :]
<huntxu> jyf: 对，而且后来读ai2还错了。。。
<jyf> huntxu: 对 这个最不能忍
<onlylove> jyf: 多久的事情……我没经历
<jyf> 不过在天朝 不能忍就挂了
<onlylove> jyf: 70年代？
 * jyf 反正都用简体了 也没什么好说的
<jyf> onlylove: 我也80后
<huntxu> jyf: 簡體 lol
<onlylove> huntxu: 乃要用正体还是繁体……简体的好处是，点阵不够的时候可以显示
<darklamp> onlylove: 男人做事还是简单明快的好，辞职信这么重要的事情还是说清楚直白比较好
<onlylove> huntxu: 稍微复杂点的汉字，24点阵就不够了
<onlylove> darklamp: 又不是我辞职
<onlylove> darklamp: 你理解被裁的滋味么
<huntxu> onlylove: 漢字玩簡化的時候好象不是為了點陣考慮的吧？
<jyf> huntxu: 我觉得简体很好 我不觉得繁体有多好 只是我个人要研究历史 有时候需要有繁体
<onlylove> huntxu: 确实不是，那时候文盲多，识字少
<jyf> huntxu: 简体古已有之 就跟白话一样
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> jyf: 这个确实
<huntxu> jyf: 這倒是，但是這玩意用不著用國家名義推廣
<roylez> jyf: 自古就是文盲用的
<jyf> 图功农民建政 所以要搞异端
<huntxu> jyf: 難道逼著人寫草書，寫行書的都算錯別字麽
<jyf> 比如 现在用的国字 就是太平天国发明出来的
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jyf> huntxu: 这有啥 历史上就有啊
<darklamp> onlylove：不好意思
<huntxu> roylez: 你又離婚啦
<roylez> huntxu: 又你妹
 * huntxu 為什麽我用了“又”
<onlylove> jyf: 其实看日文就大概知道了，日文里面有很多汉字是简化字
<huntxu> onlylove: 那是文盲記不住了就用筆劃代替
<jyf> roylez: 你懂啥啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 反正我记得清朝有个简化字表，反正不是现代的
<jyf> huntxu: 你现在用的繁体 不也是古代简化更古代的嘛
<onlylove> 行了行了，没让你们写大篆
<jyf> 像篆书到隶书 不就改了一次
<huntxu> jyf: 那也未必，有很多繁化了反倒
<jyf> huntxu: 其实笔画简化倒是没什么
<jyf> 可恶的是 土共那些农民专家把意义也混淆了
<onlylove> jyf: 篆书和隶书是两个不同阶级的人用的字
<huntxu> jyf: 比如“日”一開始畫個圈圈中間加個點多好
<jyf> 有点像蒙古大夫
<stardiviner> 字变多了嘛
<jyf> 比如 发这个字
<jyf> 繁体里有不同意思的不同字
<onlylove> jyf: 头发和发财？
<huntxu> onlylove: 頭髮，發財
<huntxu> 這根本是兩個不同的字
<jyf> onlylove: 不是 政府公文有从开始的小篆改到后来的隶书
<onlylove> jyf: 隶书写的快嘛
<jyf> huntxu: 大概是那时候要为推拼音做准备
<onlylove> jyf: 隶书本来就是小吏发明的
<jyf> onlylove: 公文都是吏写嘛
<onlylove> 老天保佑没推拼音，不然中文真的变成世界上最好学的了
<jyf> 皂隶
<jyf> onlylove: 要真全盘西化都用英语就好了
<onlylove> jyf: 那个吏好像是坐牢的时候搞了那么一套
<jyf> 那我们搞it的就爽了
<onlylove> jyf: 到时候世界上最古老的象形文字就变日语？
<onlylove> jyf: 中国人看不懂自己的古代典籍？
<huntxu> 中文本來就是圖形到意義的map
<huntxu> 英語是音節到意義map
<huntxu> 盲人學英文，聾子學中文，多好
<jyf> onlylove: 英国人也可以学中文啊 专业的人自然能看懂
<jyf> onlylove: 你现在是用中文 你看普通人可真懂古代典籍？
<onlylove> jyf: 先秦的看着略费力
<onlylove> jyf: 如果用英文，那可是连文字都不认识了
<huntxu> onlylove: 那你厲害，明以前的我看著已經費力了
<onlylove> jyf: 到时候考古的学汉字？
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥，古文观止看多了
<onlylove> huntxu: 或者你有兴趣看史记
<jyf> onlylove: 你有兴趣就学辈 只是换个通用语言而已 又没有禁止你学
<huntxu> onlylove: 古文觀止還好，歷史都沒啥問題
<jyf> onlylove: 你北方人可能不觉得 我南方许多地方方言跟普通话根本两回事
<huntxu> onlylove: 我指類似元雜劇這種民間流傳的
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，那个是
<huntxu> onlylove: 就能看個大概
<jyf> 可是普通话确实有好处 只是拿来跟其他人交流嘛
<jyf> 自己内部 政府也没说不准你平时用方言
<onlylove> 中文的唯一好处是，有标准音
<onlylove> 英文就没有
<jyf> 嘿嘿 早就走音了
<jyf> 上古音 中古音有人在研究复原 youku上有人录这个
<leavfin> 说白了不就是为了大一统嘛
<jyf> 还有人说上古音可能不是像现在这样单音的
<jyf> 那就好玩了
<onlylove> 其实我想知道印度是怎么搞的
<onlylove> jyf: 说起来，我讲的是汉字，你南方方言就算是另一种语言，文字总归一样吧
<jyf> 印度就是官方语言要用英语啊 可是实际生活中不还是各种语言么
<jyf> 而且印度现在不还有能读梵文的
<onlylove> 还有加拿大呢
<onlylove> 梵文……
<railly> 有些文档，总是有单词像“_usually_"这样的，这里的前后下划线是什么意思
<jyf> railly: 特殊格式 不是wiki就是markdown
<onlylove> 我记得很早之前看过一部纪录片，说是少数民族语言的事情，然后说，有语言学家用录音机记录了一个民族老太太的民歌，没人知道啥意思，然后那个民族现在没了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我觉得很多年以后有语言学家会放忐忑的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那是没有人能理解的吧……德国人能理解的中文？
<palomino|working> 过若干年大概没人知道真相
<palomino|working> 以为是一种民歌了
<leavfin> onlylove: 那怎么说呢，方言的差异太大，有时完全可以认为是不同语种了
<onlylove> 唉，换个topic吧……讨论点计算机的
<huntxu> palomino|working: 忐忑這個有點極端
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我覺得雙截棍靠譜
<palomino|working> lol huntxu
<huntxu> 若幹年以後他們覺得古人說話就是這個速度
<void1> 换成 lisp 的方言 XD
<iMadper> jyf: 你知道msr吗?
<jyf> iMadper: 不知道
<jyf> iMadper: 是啥？
<onlylove> jyf: 据说是一个稀奇古怪的寄存器
<jyf> onlylove: 民族没了就没了呗 以前叫别的名字 现在叫汉族 这种事多了去了
<jyf> 你看 hamo姓白
<jyf> 这就是典型的
<jyf> 你要说是寄存器 那我有印象了
<iMadper> jyf: 我也不知道. 是寄存器
<iMadper> jyf: model specific register.
<onlylove> 有谁要QE Manager的职位不
<RainFlying> QE Manager 是啥？
<jyf> 查了下 果然是
<onlylove> 靠，发生了啥
<onlylove> 怎么一下子掉了这么多
<KG> 可能是一个人
<KG> 他多开了
<jyf> iMadper: 你工作会用到这个么？
<onlylove> KG: 不是的
<hoxily> http://wiki.osdev.org/Model_Specific_Registers
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: Model Specific Registers - OSDev Wiki
<jyf> onlylove: 不是写着 net split么
<KG> 呵呵
<jyf> 特殊功能寄存器而已啊
<iMadper> jyf: 不会, 我只是想知道, 写入什么值才不会报错
<onlylove> jyf: 网络故障？
<jyf> iMadper: 那这个要厂商给你直了
<jyf> 这个还64bit的 想自己暴力都不好办
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, intel的, 我正在看他们的手册
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就写intel呗
<huntxu> iMadper: 寫個0
<iMadper> huntxu: [root@dhcp-13-41 msr-tools-1.1]# wrmsr -p2 0x198 0
<iMadper> wrmsr:write: Input/output error
<jyf> iMadper: http://blog.csdn.net/edonlii/article/details/8685713
<jyf> 看起来跟你没什么关系
<huntxu> iMadper: root你好
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ MSR-Model Specific Registers (特殊模块寄存器) - AddyLee的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<iMadper> jyf: 赞.
<jyf> 除非你拆了风扇 要写个脚本防烧
<iMadper> jyf: 哦, 这个, 我看过好像
<iMadper> huntxu: 测试鸡来的
<jyf> intel就是事多 为这个读写都有专门指令
<wiiw> uefi可以关闭吗？
<palomino|working> bios里一般有选项 wiiw
<wiiw> 哦
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/nkylfr-84989
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> 求QE Manager
<jyf> 2对了 uefi也有个bytecode
<jyf> 好玩的东西多
<wiiw> jyf: bytecode?
 * iMadper 搞定. 
<wiiw> jyf: 自己编译一个uefi然后写入？
<jyf> wiiw: 是他规定了一个虚拟的 用于统一操作
<wiiw> jyf: 哦，不懂，太高端了
<jyf> wiiw: 这很简单啊 你看处理器这么多 支持又不同 以后搞不好还异构 那你要怎么写代码呢？
<jyf> 你肯定需要个虚拟的二进制吗呀
<wiiw> jyf: 哦
<wiiw> 业界统一规范
<jyf> 所以他们就规定了一个 这样新出来一个架构 只要求厂商支持那个bytecode的vm和api就行了 老的固件还能跑
<jyf> 就不用那么折腾了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 胖胖
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马在公司呢？
<palomino|working> sure
<roylez> palomino|working: 哥在家
 * palomino|working 斩杀 roylez 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕，我的蓝牙又不好用了！！
<wiiw> jyf: 嗯，厂家也是懒惰的
<huntxu> roylez: 樂渣
<huntxu> gfrog: neutron配圖加說明，還是看不懂
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫的马掌能拿起刀来？
<gfrog> huntxu: 别看了，一坨翔
<gfrog> hu
<gfrog> huntxu: 用nova-network搞算了
<jyf> wiiw: 未必是懒惰 如果你加一个代码 他加一个代码 搞不好就不稳定了
<jyf> wiiw: 可能有规避项目风险的考虑
<jyf> 如果我代码没改过 而现在新主办上跑有问题 那多半是你的实现问题 对不对
<wiiw> jyf: 对，厂家付出了技术代价
 * gfrog 每天早上折腾1小时鼠标，擦，就为了省一个usb口
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<palomino|working> 换罗技无线，可以键鼠共用一个接收器 gfrog
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<jyf> wiiw: 还有 像amd 现在突然要出arm了 如何平滑迁移过去呢 难道你全部功能都重写一次么 显然不靠谱啊
<jyf> 时间也不等人
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<wiiw> jyf: 嗯，使用arm的指令
 * gfrog 重启一次，终于好了……
<palomino|working> 重启果然能解决90%的问题 。。。
<jyf> palomino|working: 看过 the it crowd没？
<palomino|working> 没，这是啥
<jyf> "hello, iteam", blahblahblah, "have you tried to reboot your computer"
<palomino|working> ...
<jyf> "yes the button blinks"
<jyf> "ah, you need to plugin the power first"
<palomino|working> ....
<jyf> palomino|working: 建议去找来看看 the it crowd 非常好看
<palomino|working> 是美剧?
<jyf> 还有个超级牛逼的救急号码 是911的竞争对手
<jyf> 01189998819991197253
<palomino|working> 英剧啊
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 谁记得住啊
<jyf> palomino|working: 他们出了个歌谣助记 你看我这不是记住了么
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<Vs> +OK ZrEA8ZDu9sxZ
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 想起当年用smtp/pop3了
<jyf> HELO
<Vs> +OK hq7rwYmcUWg.arOj4/TQWL4/jskve/05DMWZ0MyIu.pOMG./c7HwSYBHFFp/
<jyf> ATT
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> HEAD 1
<Vs> +OK p6kAm/hlWyV.FQ8hZ.nSnSGZ
<onlylove> jyf:atz
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Tint2托盘中有一个不知道是什么图标，请问要怎么删掉？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452099 2013-11-14--1384411013_1280x1024_scrot.jpg 系统是cunchbang，基于deiban，在tint2托盘中有一个不知道是什么图标来的。要怎么才能删掉？？还有那个网络图标，刚装好是跟音量图标一样是白色的，现在变成黑
<^k^> ─> 色的，是怎么回事？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 散装牛奶 — 2013-11-14 14:56
<onlylove> jyf: 喵的，为毛没返回值
<jyf> onlylove: 又不是我的bot 我哪里知道呀
<onlylove> atz
<onlylove> jyf: 难道被我重置坏了……
<onlylove> jyf: 我还想用ATDT拨号呢
<jyf> i've no idea
<roylez> adam8157: 搞定了？
<adam8157> roylez: 搞定啥?
<roylez> adam8157: 肉翻
<adam8157> roylez: 差一年工作经验 或者差雅思
<stardiviner> adam8157: 出国还有这样的要求的阿？
<roylez> adam8157: 四个8无压力啊
<adam8157> stardiviner: pr要这个
<adam8157> roylez: 你个海归都没够4个7
<roylez> adam8157: 4个6.5...
<stardiviner> adam8157: 普通程序员不用？
<adam8157> roylez: 有区别么?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37226
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中科院院士被学生举报抄袭
<adam8157> stardiviner: 干活不用这个
<roylez> adam8157: 写作考不了7啊
<adam8157> roylez: 所以我觉得ca实惠 他是单独算分的
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你也打算要出国？
<roylez> adam8157: ca好冷，ca
<stardiviner> adam8157: 打算去哪个国家？
<adam8157> stardiviner: who doesn't ?
<stardiviner> adam8157: right
<adam8157> stardiviner: 这得看谁要我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问花屏怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452100 我家里的电脑是０８年买来玩游戏的台式机．4核，8G,1G显卡． 以前都是玩游戏，所以一直跑win7， 除了上古卷轴５mod,几十人团战的时候出现过跳出之外，显卡从没出现过问题． 现在装的ubuntu，只开几个网页，外加编辑器和终端，文件夹．就出
<^k^> ─> 现这个问题？ 请问该怎么办？现在版本是13.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuchuanlin — 2013-11-14 15:23
<stardiviner> adam8157: 就是说一定程度上，别的国家的公司要你，你都会去？没有特别国家的考虑？也对
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你要渡我?
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我？我有啥好渡你的？
<stardiviner> adam8157: 还是辞职的人的说
<gfrog> adam8157: 尼玛被同屋的认为我天天收包裹了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 我真心没在网上买多少东西啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<onlylove> 喵的，空调设定温度25算怎么回事，他们就那么冷么
<onlylove> att
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu-tweak设置热区后重启失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452101 如题，在ubuntu12.04中安装了ubuntu-tweak，并设置了右上角热区为“显示窗口”，但是每次重启后都会失效，只有再进入ubuntu-tweak设置才能生效。有什么解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kubuntuser — 2013-11-14 15:50
<wiiw> Vs: 这是什么加密啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐去先探探路 我明年工作经验一满就去投奔你
<gfrog> adam8157: 没寄过国际邮件，好新鲜啊
<onlylove> 美国电影里面，只有描写超级计算机高手，才会用 Linux 。 其余的好人用 MAC ，坏人用 Windows ，如果是 Dell + Windows ，那就表明这个人是叛徒…… 囧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我前些天寄东西给意大利同事
<gfrog> adam8157: 他们回寄给你批萨和通新粉么？
<wiiw> /mode +b kkkware
<wiiw> 这帐号应该+b
<Jack77213> wiiw: why？
<wiiw> Jack77213: 不停的登陆退出
<Jack77213> wiiw: 目测kkkware使用yaaic是手机用户。。。网路不给了啊，应该不是故意的
<Jack77213> 给力。。。
<Vs> +OK iFXwCYFQLz./
<wiiw> Jack77213: Jack77213 哦
<wiiw> Vs: 你这是干啥呀？
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<Vs> +OK 5DvAl.hv849/JfY2OYTpO3g.7ldpS.RLeKFYp1ebfYS16TwZ
<wiiw> Vs: 你可以自己 /join #VS
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<wiiw> freeflying: Vs这个帐号好像是异常的
<Vs> +OK ZUcuEYET6kC/
<huntxu> adam8157: 51job可以注销账户不？
<Vs> +OK ehyjIZGKzIc/KwR5NYFnp.I/Wyytj/B45xz.
<Vs> +OK ZrEA8ZDu9sxZ
<adam8157> huntxu: 没注册过 你可以试试可不可以修改username和pass  这俩能改的话就和注销一样了
<huntxu> adam8157: 中华英才咧》？
<adam8157> huntxu: 官方提供注销
<wiiw> freeflying: 估计是他的android客户端不支持utf-8
<wiiw> `address vs |
<huntxu> adam8157: 当年的校园招聘真心恶心啊，总要到这些网站上注册
<^k^> wiiw: Vs Android 湖北省武汉市联通
<pepsin> topic
<huntxu> adam8157: 咋删，没找到链接
<jyf> huntxu: 他妈的 现在51job还老给我发邮件
<adam8157> huntxu: 我已经没账户了 没法帮你看... 进去账户设置之类的地方
<huntxu> adam8157: 刪不掉
<huntxu> adam8157: 只能改掉所有信息
<huntxu> adam8157: 簡歷都tmd刪不掉，把期望薪水改成1M，職位選CEO
<adam8157> huntxu: 貌似又改版了?
<palomino|working> .... huntxu
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒救了這種企業
<huntxu> adam8157: 服務郵箱都換了不知道多少次。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我之前不是这界面, 当时我确实注销掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說來兩句反共的言論能不能直接被刪除
<adam8157> huntxu: 我觉得chinahr已经快倒闭了 无所谓了
<huntxu> jyf: 我還好，51job不怎麽給我發，我就是單純想注銷
<jyf> adam8157: 那些网站还是做得太烂了
<adam8157> roylez: ping
<jyf> 真正的招聘的 我觉得要把人当作一种主要资源来展示
<jyf> 各种分析 各种详细查询
<jyf> 以及比较其他人 适配职位 swot分析
<wiiw> 这又是一门专业学问了。。。
<jyf> wiiw: 你都要靠这个赚钱 难道不应该专业一点么
<jyf> 要不然 只是做个数据库web界面 算什么专业网站哦
<Jes_> ls
<huntxu> jyf: 我覺得這類網站大部分是賣用戶數據的。。。
<jyf> huntxu: 是啊 就是这样 以前没什么 现在大家介意了 这不就慢慢不行了么
<jyf> huntxu: 这就跟卖广告一样 以前只是展示 看量  现在广告主注重效果了 有各种精准投送要求
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装fcitx输入法遇到库依赖问题，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452104 #apt-get install fcitx fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-sunpinyin fcitx-googlepinyin fcitx-module-cloudpinyin fcitx-sogoupinyin Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done fcitx is already the newest version. fcitx-sunpinyin is already the newest version
<^k^> ─> . fcitx-googlepinyin is already the newest version. Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossibl …
<onlylove> rox-filer用啥管理压缩包啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine的pdf xchange viewer怎样才能输入中文注释 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452106 不知道各位有用此软件看pdf的时候有没有试过添加注释，好像英文可以输入，但是中文却打不进去字，试着复制一段中文，也是乱码，很想请高手指点下该如何完善这点小缺憾。我用的是fctix输入法，系统中文支持都没问
<^k^> ─> 题，这个软件字体我修改成simsun了，本身的菜单上中文没有乱码。求教，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cvn00 …
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有个方便的方法加+86 不开心啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我电话本里的电话都加着+86的
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正国内拨+86也没事
<adam8157> gfrog: google contacts里有country code 但是本地不带啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是亲儿子好啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不懂。
 * gfrog busy.
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> adam8157: rox-filer用啥管理压缩包？
<onlylove> adam8157: 比方说file-roller之类的，我不想装那个
<adam8157> onlylove: 我当时写了个脚本
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是tar cvf直接解压吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 但是rox用脚本的话会有大问题, 遇到带密码的就死了, 因为没有输入焦点
<adam8157> onlylove: 所以我的脚本是xterm -e 然后在解压
<onlylove> adam8157: 算了，我要不干脆不用file manager好了……
<adam8157> onlylove: 不光是那样, 会建个目录 然后扔进去
<adam8157> onlylove: 推荐ranger
<huntxu> onlylove: 已經好多年不開fm了 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: down通訊錄，sed，upload
<onlylove> huntxu: 我看那一个个图标习惯
<lib_cat> chrome内建的flashplugin可能产生的乱码，诸位有什么更好的办法么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不好看 我喜欢google contacts里的小旗子
<lib_cat> Chromium project，开发者们认为自己的默认策略没问题。
<adam8157> huntxu: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/4iYwzzBuv4s
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: err: no title
<adam8157> Why does the Google Contacts default country code not transfer to Android's contact list?
<onlylove> huntxu: 缺那么个东西总是不习惯
 * onlylove 忘了带手机，魂不守舍中
<vipzrx> Vs 发的是什么？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 不知道，应答码呗，我一开始还以为是bot
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然還有帖子
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的手機三天還沒到
<huntxu> adam8157: 客服說預計明天，不開心
<adam8157> huntxu: 呵呵 明天不到的话就...
<huntxu> sigh
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过rox-filer默认啥按键也没的样子
<huntxu> onlylove: 我知道，我也用rox的
<huntxu> 只不過好久沒開
<hrzhu> gui 的 fm 我最喜欢 xfce 的 thunar
<onlylove> huntxu: 我突然怀念nalius和thunar了，以及他们带的压缩管理器
<hrzhu> 压缩管理器叫 file roller 你可以自己装啊
<onlylove> hrzhu: 你不看看它依赖的那一堆
<hrzhu> 你是kde 还是 gnome ?
<onlylove> 哦，鹦鹉螺的话，应该是nautilus
<onlylove> 都不是
<onlylove> openbox
<roylez> adam8157: QLD
<hrzhu> 我虽然一直用的 awesome， 系统是 xubuntu 所以那些东西都有
<huntxu> onlylove: 其實你可以用thunar的啊，依賴不是很多
<adam8157> roylez: 哇  这么好
<adam8157> roylez: 你也熟悉
<adam8157> roylez: 赞啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你ielts考過了啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦……主要是squeeze在xfce-goodie里面，要装好多
<onlylove> huntxu: 貌似thunar可以管理桌面
<huntxu> onlylove: 是可以，但不怎麽樣，而且xfwm算是很出彩的一個
<onlylove> 我要不要用回xfce去……
<onlylove> 不用xfce的时间里面，学了好多配置文件……
<hrzhu> 看了下 file-roller 依赖也不是很多 gtk cairo 什么的你肯定已经装了
<onlylove> 一个调用各种压缩软件的GUI前端……要那么多依赖
<onlylove> hrzhu: 我和你说我要装那个得下100多M
<hrzhu> 不可能吧 你装整个 xfce 也就几十MB吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚才發現，原來kindle的書可以down下來傳到kpw裏的
<onlylove> hrzhu: 我让你看看去
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我那本oxford一直down不到 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥oxford
<huntxu> adam8157: 那本詞典
<adam8157> huntxu: 自带两本oxford的字典啊
<hrzhu> oald8?
<huntxu> adam8157: 為什麽我只有一本
<adam8157> huntxu: 高阶双语这种还是算了吧 直接看带的英文字典啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說漢英？刪了
<huntxu> adam8157: 中文用漢語詞典，英文用英英啊
<adam8157> huntxu: Oxford Dictionary of English   &    The New Oxford American Dictionary
<adam8157> h
<adam8157> huntxu: 这两本是自带的啊
<onlylove> adam8157: xterm怎么和别的程序公用剪贴板
<huntxu> adam8157: I have only the latter...
<hrzhu> 汉英用 baidu 就够了 字典用英英够了
<x007007007> 装个剪切板管理器
<adam8157> onlylove: 你还真是问对人了  https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/157075140193165312
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Twitter / adam8157: xterm with clipboard, ...
<hrzhu> oxford american 美英差评
<adam8157> ^k^: 你这人民公敌 竟然翻墙
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來是國內版本少帶了一本
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似登一下美亞就能down到
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過我沒有美亞帳號就懶得折騰了
<huntxu> 需要用到詞典的時候也不多
<adam8157> onlylove: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/934bb8edbae0a731e0eaf0c154424fe0ae606549
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: copy and paste with clipboard · 934bb8e · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 ..  18:00 
<adam8157> ^k^: 好
<^k^> adam8157, 谢谢你的夸奖。  18:01 
<onlylove> adam8157: 在xresource里面写？
<adam8157>  onlylove . 然后xrdb导入一下
<sasa_> hrzhu: http://imagebin.org/276978
<onlylove> hrzhu: 你自己看要下载多少
 * adam8157 "您的出入境证件正在制作中。 " sigh...
<onlylove> 喵的，谁把我另一个nick use了
<adam8157> roylez: 给湖北人的 http://www.cmbchina.com/Personal/Promotion/PrmotionInfo.aspx?guid=80a2120f-b275-4f7c-8eb1-f1d6fe2d004a
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 招商银行 --开M+卡送大礼包，京东轻松购！
<onlylove> 我得注册去下次
<onlylove> 靠，被注册了
<onlylove> 早知道应该提前注册
<hrzhu> 我以前在 Ubuntu 下装过 xfce 的，绝对不到100MB，不过我是在已经有Gnome的情况下装的 少装很多依赖
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我实在不能理解，求解答vsftpd问题诡异！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452111 我在一台，台湾的vps上搭建vsftpd后，用美国的vps去lftp 连，连进去ls 就是无限的等待，我一开始以为selinux和防火墙问题，但是我全部关闭了，还是不能连，我用我家的电脑在浏览器打ftp：//ip，一直显示无限的没回应，标签
<^k^> ─> 上圆圈一直在转就是在等待回应一样，但是也就是不报错，无限下去等1小时还是这样，奇怪的是我用window …
<imtxc_away> test
<^k^> imtxc_away:点点点.  18:56 
<imtxc> 今儿咋这么冷清，没啥好事么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> roylez: 球带走
<imtxc> ………………
<jusss> 谁来给点意见，今天面了一个通信公司，每月给800还让出差，我是去还是不去
<palomino|working> ...800 jusss
<palomino|working> 不够最低工资啊
<gfrog> jusss: 800…… 贵冀果然人力资源便宜
<imtxc> jusss: ....
<imtxc> gfrog: 小交的自行车不好撸啊
<jusss> palomino|working: .
<jusss> gfrog: .
<jusss> imtxc: .
<jusss> .
<jusss> palomino|working: 我是真不想干通信行业了，太坑了
<jusss> 真把人不当人看呀，去肯德基当小工每月据说还有1800
<palomino|working> ...
<hongker> 程序员更坑。。
<jusss> hongker: 程序员也很便宜吗
<hongker> 是啊
<jusss> hongker: 程序员不用不停的出差吧
<jusss> hongker: 难道你们也每月800
<hongker> jusss: 我的那些学长们，。程序猿。。。大四了出去找工作。。差不多都1500-2500
<jusss> hongker: 我可是800还得出差。。。
<hongker> 虽然有些好的也有3,4000的，不过毕竟是少数
<hongker> 直接不干。。做10天兼职都有800吧。。
<nickVSS> 程序员工资这么低？
<gfrog> jusss: 哪有工作一下就找到的，二话马上让你去的都是坑爹公司
<nickVSS> 为啥我听说的都是5位数工资
<hongker> nickVSS: 应该是因为看才大学毕业才给这么低的。。
<jusss> gfrog: 你说对了。。。今天让我去培训，明天就让我去签协议，后天就把我发配到其它城市。。。
<nickVSS> 我代刷，一天都有400…！！！
<nickVSS> 怎么关频道啊！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3G无线上网卡识别问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452113 以前用IBMT43的时候插上设置一下就能用，现在联想Y485P插上了 lsusb Bus 003 Device 004: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800 (HSPA modem) 能够识别到，HSPA modem但是创建移动宽带时却没有显示设备。。怎么处理 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> Luciferzero — 2013-11-14 19:45
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 请教个python格式化日期成秒的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452114 对于python目前小白，由于一情况需要用到python格式化日期成秒的问题，在此请教！ 一任务的开始时间是10/20/2013 11:56:26，现在想获得任务的逝去时间，即现在时间减去任务开始时间，然后转化成秒（整数，不用浮点）。 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 wuy069 — 2013-11-14 19:55
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad ofan 幹嗎呢
<jusss> wasikevin: 擦，你日本的？
<wasikevin> jusss, 我台灣人, 星期一二 在中国, 三四五在日本，六日在台湾
<jusss> wasikevin: ...能看大量的免费的tokyo hot
<wasikevin> jusss, that's true if I have time
<iMadper> jusss: tokyo hot是美国公司.
<jusss> wasikevin: 那你会说日语？
<jusss> iMadper: ...你懂的真多
<iMadper> jusss: 日本的公司, 拍的片子有码
<jusss> iMadper: 加勒比也是美国的
<iMadper> jusss: 无码的, 都是欧美公司
<iMadper> jusss: 这都不知道, 还混什么混?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows中的记事本在ubuntu中打开是乱码求解决办法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452115 如题，我是ubuntu12.04LTS版本。查了网上的办法，没有用，太老了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2013-11-14 21:15
<jusss> iMadper: 我很少看日本的。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 没你看的多
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道 道德伦理委员会 吗?
<jusss> iMadper: ...知道
<October21> jusss: 你也要毕业了
<jusss> October21: 嗯，马上毕业
<jusss> October21: 今天面了一个苦b的公司，每月工资就给800人民币
<October21> 我们现在开始做论文
<nickVSS> ……………………
<jusss> October21: 你说麦当劳的小工是不是都比这多
<jusss> October21: 我也在做毕业设计
<October21> jusss: 我最近也面试了
<jusss> October21: 你什么专业
<iMadper> October21: 学啥的?
<October21> 我们这行三班倒
<nickVSS> 你们都是那个学校毕业的啊！
<jusss> October21: 什么专业呀
<October21> iMadper: 无机非金属材料工程，也就水泥、陶瓷
<iMadper> nickVSS: 温州大学城市学院瓯江校区
<jusss> nickVSS: 石邮高专
<nickVSS> …………
<iMadper> October21: 那你跟 lucky差不多.
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是中山大学的？
<October21> iMadper: 我们是做技术的
<iMadper> October21: 大家都是做技术的呀
<iMadper> jusss: 屁
<iMadper> jusss: 你才是中大的, 你们全家都是中大的
<iMadper> nickVSS: 你呢?
<nickVSS> ………！这里有多少是弄程序的啊
<October21> iMadper: 你广东什么学校？
<jusss> iMadper: 那次那个中山市的大学的那厮来这捣乱，你还说不是你们中山大学的
<iMadper> jusss: 你说啥呢? 认错人了吧?
<jusss> iMadper: 可能我记错了
<iMadper> October21: 温州大学城市学院瓯江校区
<iMadper> jusss: 乖
<jusss> iMadper: 你毕业后在几家公司待过才去的帽子
<iMadper> nickVSS: 很少.
<iMadper> jusss: 第一家就是红帽
<jusss> iMadper: 那你实力一定很强大
<jusss> iMadper: 蛋蛋还在国企待了两年才去的帽子
<iMadper> jusss: 强大个屁, 我在这里吹水到现在也四年多了, 几斤几两你们都看到了, 就是个渣
<jusss> iMadper: 蛋蛋在16岁就开始研究multi-seat了，真强大
<iMadper> jusss: 我幼儿园开始就天天想妹子了, 岂不是更强大?!
<jusss> iMadper: 那你感觉你比cfy如何？
<iMadper> jusss: 亏你还记得cfy
<jusss> iMadper: cfy不也是温州大学的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 温州大学城市学院瓯江校区 就是cfy的学校, 我说出来之后, 你们都没反应过来.
 * iMadper 话说我还欠cfy一顿饭呢
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 话说你还欠我两顿饭呢
<iMadper> jusss: 是的.
<jusss> iMadper: 我知道cfy是温州大学的，可是他好像没说过是哪个小区的
<iMadper> jusss: cfy造诣颇高, 我自愧不如.
<jusss> iMadper: 那kandu呢？
<iMadper> nickVSS: 我们都说了, 你怎么不说呢?!
<iMadper> jusss: 我不识得那个人, 只是听说很厉害.
<jusss> iMadper: kandu和cfy很熟
<iMadper> jyf倒是认识那个人.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手安装出现错误c:\users\wl\appdata\local\temp\wubi-13.04-rev279.log http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452116 如题，求大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 zfwwbwl — 2013-11-14 21:27
<jusss> iMadper: 那你比jyf如何
<iMadper> jusss: 恩
<iMadper> jusss: cfy工作找的比较坎坷.
<jyf> iMadper: 谁？
<iMadper> jyf: kandu
<jusss> iMadper: 他不是搞过什么电子环保车吗？应该有很强大的实力吧，怎么找工作还坎坷
<jyf> kandu技术比较屌
<iMadper> jusss: 私以为文言文不输 jyf
<jusss> jyf: 那ee呢
<jusss> iMadper: 你比ee如何
<jyf> jusss: ee不评价 说少了惹骂 说多了也惹骂
<jyf> jusss:  kandu还做过编织羊毛衫机器的编程
<jyf> 和一个操作系统
<jusss> jyf: ee在七几年就有电脑玩，真羡慕
<jyf> 我正等着他操作系统完工呢
<jyf> 对了 他也有妹妹 跟jiero一样
<jyf> jusss: 当时我不在 不好认定
<jusss> jyf: 他的系统是pascal写的？记得你和kandu貌似都喜欢pascal
<jyf> jusss: 我从来就没喜欢过pascal 你记错了 他确实喜欢pascal 还自己写了编译器扩展
<jyf> 不过他对汇编器也写过
<jyf> 先去洗澡 等下回来说
<jusss> jyf: 我记得他还给你发过turbo pascal编译器的下载地址。。。我还以为你也喜欢
<nickVSS> 你们屌炸了
<jusss> iMadper`: 为啥kandu在时，我对你没啥印象？
<iMadper`> jusss: 我怎么知道.
<iMadper`> jusss: 一开始是不是你借了cyxxxx那个人的名字来的?
<jusss> iMadper`: 这你还记得。。。
<jusss> iMadper`: 然后cfy那厮竟然敢封web irc的入口，被蛋蛋训了一次
<iMadper`> jusss: 怎么封?
<jusss> iMadper`: 我记起来了，那时，我是第一次对你有印象
<iMadper`> jusss: nnnd, 是老子揭穿你的
<jusss> iMadper`: 自己翻日志去。。。
<jusss> iMadper`: 忘了，只记得当时说你是傻了，然后你就开始报复了
<iMadper`> CyrusYzGTt: 出来, 给你op, 让你kickban了 jusss
<jusss> iMadper`: 他早死了
<iMadper`> jusss: ...
<jusss> iMadper`: 你还记得 CyrusYzGTt一直说他的末日是什么时间吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 从没留心过
<jusss> iMadper`: cfy封我时，我才对你有印象，以前没见过你说话呀。。。
<iMadper`> jusss: 我初来的时候, 是我大一刚开学
<iMadper`> jusss: 现在我都工作了
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper`§ 咋?
<jusss> iMadper`: 以前knownbad还有个好基友，你知道是谁不？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哼 ，
<iMadper`> CyrusYzGTt: 之前 jusss 一直盗用你的名字做坏事
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哼你妹呀，你从坟墓里爬出来干嘛，还是爬回去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper`§ 可是。我能则为那么办？
<iMadper`> CyrusYzGTt: 骂他
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你晚上吃的什么的尸体呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper`§ 文笔不好，打字慢
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 地沟油美不美味呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§
<iMadper`> CyrusYzGTt: 复制粘贴去
<jusss> 我竟然在待3年了，真不敢相信时间过的这么快
<jusss> 第一次来是在2010年10月份好像，当时还有人在晚上8点讲东西貌似，搬着小板凳围观
<jusss> iMadper`: 我还记得貌似问过你文件描述表
<iMadper`> jusss: 我不记得了.
<jusss> iMadper`: 马戏团书看过没
<iMadper`> n
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> iMadper`: 你应该看过的呀，马戏团书， 现代操作系统， minix的作者，
<iMadper`> jusss: 没看过.
<iMadper`> jusss: 我看的书是 <操作系统原理 5th edition>
<jusss> iMadper`: 我翻下日志去
<iMadper`> jusss: 现代操作系统, 我有本英文的, 但是看得时候已经看过操作系统原理了, 草翻了一下
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 这个有点意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452117 远景的一个精华帖 http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-465697-1-1.html 如下： Code:       很怀念去年下半年在远景水区每天一篇论文的时代啊，不光结识了大批朋友，我自己的思维水平也有了不少的提高，今年初，由于远景服务器的迁移，恰巧又碰到学校代理服务器
<jusss> * CyrusYzGTt_ [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol] lol
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt__ Cherrot: 你是女的？
<iMadper`> q
 * jusss 看日志太伤感了
 * jusss -_-、、、、、
<jyf> jusss: 那是他自己自作多情 我就高中借了朋友的一个信息奥賽的课本学了下pascal 全忘了
<jusss> jyf: 我记得某个比赛指定只能用c和pascal
<jyf> jusss: 信息奥林匹克嘛
<jyf> 那书我就记得一个概念 就是随机数是伪随机
<jusss> jyf: 哦，只记得很长时间以前看过
<jusss> jyf: 还记得貌似mayli那厮还做了搜索种子的网页，用的google
<gzgebjgd> wasikevin: 奔波的命
<gzgebjgd> wasikevin: 地溝油 核輻射 還有僞劣食品你都佔了
<jusss> [01:57] <imadper> hamo: 贵公司的实习生招聘太坑爹了!!!
<October21> gzgebjgd: 你可以独善其身？
<jusss> [02:03] <imadper> hamo: 能霸笔吗?~
<jusss> [02:04] <imadper> hamo: 唉..当时去tx面的时候, 看到好多霸面的, 觉得他们太可怜了, 现在我跟他们一样了...
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 一个关于gnome3的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452118 如何去掉gnome3里面不想要的图标？ wine了一个阿里旺旺 卸载之后图标仍然存在 该如何去掉？ 如图 news_20131114215710.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-11-14 21:59
<jyf> jusss: 搜索种子via google只是加个filetype:torrent而已
<October21> 怎么直接修改sqlite db文件？
<wasikevin> gzgebjgd, 所以我无敌啊
<freeflying> wasikevin, lol
<wasikevin> freeflying, you alive?
<freeflying> thanks wasikevin, almost
<freeflying> not make it
<wasikevin> freeflying, but you make it. :-D
<freeflying> wasikevin, last breathe
<gzgebjgd> wasikevin: 膜拜
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在windows xp下硬盘安装ubuntu 13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452120 各位好！ 我有一台旧笔记本，想来安装一个ubuntu 13.04 desktop来玩 但试着用easyBCD来做硬盘安装 结果发现 easyBCD并不支持xp 郁闷中 求高人指点一下 旧电脑光驱坏了 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen4u — 2013-11-14 22:55
<stardiviner> 有谁知道论文是怎么检测一片论文是否为抄袭的么?
<freeflying> stardiviner,  有专门分析的
<stardiviner> freeflying: 我是想要了解下里面判定抄袭的机制是什么？
<freeflying> 相似度分析
<stardiviner> freeflying: 网上有这方面的资料把？有没有这方面开源的项目嘛？
<freeflying> 那就不清楚了
<stardiviner> freeflying: anyway, thanks
<x007007007> 关键字吧
<x007007007> 今晚挺安静啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 饿死我了，只有路上那一点点饭
<happyaron> freeflying: .
<gfrog> happyaron: 叫你带批萨你不带
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁知道晚上不给饭……
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥航？
<happyaron> gfrog: CA
<gfrog> happyaron: 不应该啊，擦航不差这点儿。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那饭猫都不够吃……
<happyaron> gfrog: 空乘忘记给我第二盒饭了
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，你说落地了不给饭啊……
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 再去要呗
<happyaron> gfrog: 要神码啊，人家动不动就把灯都关了，拿阅读灯吃？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，怕啥
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧，本来以为落地还能吃点别的
<happyaron> gfrog: 结果没有……
<gfrog> happyaron: 粗门找24hrs的麦叔叔
<happyaron> gfrog: 这地方在河边，四周毛都木有。
<gfrog> happyaron: 酒店肯定有泡面卖
<happyaron> gfrog: 到大堂么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 打电话叫丫送啊
<happyaron> ooo
<happyaron> gfrog: 话说一般贵多少？
<gfrog> happyaron: 也就是10块20块的吧，叫丫打房费里，回家报销就是
<happyaron> gfrog: 据说是没有啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 神马酒店啊……
<happyaron> gfrog: 我怎么知道，别的肯定吃不起……
<gfrog> happyaron: 不过你倒提醒我了，以后出去玩兜里得带块压缩饼干……
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有无线路由器
<gfrog> happyaron: 饿了就吃啊，打在房费里嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后比别人多报许多？这次出来饭是买家管，于是报不了饭……
<happyaron> gfrog: 苦逼吧
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> gfrog: 叫ee给我送吃的……
<gfrog> happyaron: 悲催的孩儿……
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<x007007007> 。。。
<iMadper> ..
 * Betach 睡觉
<^k^> 我不是机器人 05:09
<alvin_rxg> 22:12:44 @         ^k^ | 我不是机器人 05:09
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu linux死机都这么给力!壮哉~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452123 以前用windows的习惯.很是ooxx. 现在用ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit版,感觉死机都比windows给力. windows下如果严重死机,只有冷重启,机箱面板上按reset. 而这回用ubuntu 使用google chrome 30,也在关闭google chrome stable的时候死机. 不过刚要reset,突然相当,不是
<^k^> ─> 有tty么.又不像windows那样,server core命令行模式和桌面图形模式在普通廉价版的windows系统下,桌面和纯命令行 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么每次ping的方式都不一样呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452129 首先声明，LZ纯小白，还处于初学者阶段，所以如果有很白痴的地方还请大家谅解。 我有一台服务器，上面装了ubuntu server13以及GUI。 在这个ubuntu server13上装了个virtualbox，里面又装了两套虚拟机，一套ubuntu server12，
<vipzrx> 早
<tomcheng76> 早晨
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 我又要找工作啦，想做一个展示demo求推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452132 之前发到聊天灌水没人回复。。。。 为什么说又呢。。。楼主原来做的不是技术开发的工作，顶多算是技术支持，现在想做一些开发的工作，linux C和shell还是挺熟的。TCP UDP 进程线程通信 线程池等基本的还是能够熟练
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45918/chrome-will-kill-windows
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 施密特: Chrome 将干掉 Windows - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45931/cisco-shares-tumbled
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 美国政府监控计划曝光使思科遭受重挫 - 开源中国社区
<iMadper> ee
<iMadper> 酷胖那坏家伙不出来。帮我骂他。   --  eexp
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ^^
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ee让你出去?
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45932/top-5-surprises-when-starting-out-as-a-software-developer
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 做程序员之后才知道的 5 件惊奇事 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 找对象比面向对象重要……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37236
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 彭博社用特殊编辑代码屏蔽涉华敏感报道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37235
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英国保守党试图从互联网上抹掉历史
<jyf> onlylove: 思科是顺水推舟
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37234
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 惠普因过热问题停止Chromebook 11销售
<onlylove> jyf: 想想之前米国抵制huawei，原来他们早就在干
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37231
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Wikileaks公布跨太平洋伙伴关系知识产权篇章草案
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37230
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 超导摄像机透过鲜活的色彩看宇宙
<onlylove> 这个超导摄像机不错
<jyf> onlylove: 但这并不是我们就可以接受华为的理由
<jyf> 你总不能说 原来他们也吃屎 所以我们也应该继续吃
<onlylove> jyf: 没说要接受啊，人是监视外国，咱的墙可是圈自己人
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 砸了
<jyf> onlylove: 那个说是监视外国 其实自己人还不是可以监视到 所以美国人才反应这么大啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我不知道呀
<onlylove> jyf: 实际上本身也在监视自己人啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ee在gtalk上面跟我说找你, 我就原话贴过来了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 今天dota2更新后。。。不停的自动崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452135 今天上午dota2更新了800多M，新加入2个英雄（火猫和土猫），还加了好多新的东西。结果玩了一盘每隔2分钟自动crash一次。用win的队友没一个这种情况。到steam官方linux的bug处没看到任何人提。 这是自7月份有linux版dota2以
<^k^> ─> 来从未出现过得，不知本论坛朋友有无这种情况？ 现在正卸了重装，估计是补丁打的太多了，程序极度不 …
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没看到
<iMadper> <iMadper> 酷胖那坏家伙不出来。帮我骂他。   --  eexp
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以你要把人骂出来
<nickVSS> 这真是极好的
<onlylove> 谁有rxvt的设置我瞅瞅
<nickVSS> rxvt？？是神马
<iMadper> onlylove: urxvt配置里涉及了不同的插件.
<iMadper> onlylove: 得看你自己有啥插件了
<iMadper> onlylove: 剩下的就是颜色/快捷键之类的, 都是个人喜好, 参考别人的没意义
<onlylove> iMadper: 我啥都没装……刚装上……urxvt因为xterm的剪贴板不能和系统共享
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: hehe
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是一个白白的窗口，和xterm刚装上一样，不过xterm会缺字，urxvt貌似不会
 * jyf 酷啪啪骗了ee的身
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 不会缺字.
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是字体太细小
<iMadper> onlylove: URxvt.font:xft:monofur:size=16x16:antialias=True, xft:youyuan:size=16x16:antialias=True
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己改成你想要的字体/打小就行了
<onlylove> 发现新装的obt有缺陷，退出的时候没按钮
<freeflying> adam8157, dpkg-reconfigure 时强制提供所有选项是那个
<freeflying> dpkg-reconfigure -plow?
<adam8157> freeflying: duide
<onlylove> Test automation skill in Java, Perl or Python
<onlylove> 这是啥技能
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 【求助】ubuntu12.04支持IBM的POWER PC吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452136 如果12.04不支持，哪个版本支持的可以告诉一下吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MLJM — 2013-11-15 11:35
<gfrog> happyaron: 昨晚没被饿死吧。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 没
<happyaron> freeflying: support真给力，没吃的时候都能给找到kfc @gfrog
<gfrog> happyaron: @_@
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37238
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Snapchat拒绝了Facebook的30亿美元报价
<onlylove> 马化腾说，我在这个行业里面临一个危机，年轻人现在在互联网上喜欢的东西，我越来越看不懂了，这是我最大的担忧。
<onlylove> 他有毛线好担忧的，直接克隆一个
<onlylove> 管那些
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37237
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币突破400美元
<onlylove> 比特币疯了
<freeflying> adam8157, apt-get时能用这个选项不
<happyaron> freeflying: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<happyaron> 吃饭
<wiiw> onlylove: 代沟总是会出现的吧。。
<onlylove> wiiw: 马化腾早都老了
<onlylove> wiiw: 如果有一天，qq不再统治中国IM，没准是好事
<onlylove> wiiw: 当年im疯狂的年代，各种网站都有自己的client
<void1> qq -> weechat
<onlylove> wiiw: 现在还几个人知道网易泡泡
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37240
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 汇编操作系统MenuetOS准备发布1.0版
<onlylove> 朗玛UC被新浪收购以后就没活过貌似
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/10-questions-to-ask-your-potential
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 要问潜在雇主的 10 个问题 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 如果这样问面试官，我估计面试官会直接抓狂把你pass
<onlylove> 我们会优先考虑在Rails、IOS、HTML5、node和Perl方面有丰富开发经验的求职者。”（附上原文，这里有点文字游戏的意思："Needs experience in rails, iOS development, HTML5, node..., and Perl experience is preferred." ）  然而他们真正想说的是：  “你的大部分工作包括维护一个大约2百万行代码的Perl服务器应用，将来我想用Rails重写之。而且我也非常å
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1115/115403_itot_130710_thumb.gif
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> 自以为是的文章
<onlylove> adam8157: 难道不是么
<onlylove> 谷歌和facebook都想收购snapchat，前者出40亿，后者出30亿（已被拒绝）。他们的ceo才23岁，23岁时你在干啥？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得有些问题问明白的好
<adam8157> onlylove: 这些问题问得有些自以为是 (我感觉
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得问了没坏处
<iMadper> onlylove: 我觉得问了死的很惨.
<adam8157> onlylove: 不如问问给多少钱 加不加班, 其它有没有前途, 灵不灵活的自己查. 问面试官这些问不出个啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，应该不会太好看，反客为主的感觉
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且这文章通篇是自己碉堡了的感觉, 一点也不humble
<onlylove> adam8157: 实际上这些他说了也不算，最多给你个空头支票，比方说三个月之后涨工资之类的
<wiiw> onlylove: 在看AV
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> http://my.oschina.net/xiaobian/tweet/2804738?bi
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 伤心小编辑 - 开源中国社区
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道斗篷还需要特殊申请才有么……
<adam8157> gfrog: 你猜
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是有神马选项？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥的斗篷?
<gfrog> adam8157: freenode啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 最好写一本这样的面经, 给应届生去看, 到时候大家就业捉鸡了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥样的斗篷
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得ssl登录上来的默认就隐藏ip的
<onlylove> gfrog: 你去维基百科的那边看看，好像斗篷要申请
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这样的是去#freenode要的
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦
<onlylove> 突然想起今天上午接到个电话，说是招聘网站找我，丫的估计又是51job，连我的名字都念错，你要我给你干活？
<gfrog> adam8157: 怀念帽帽的斗篷…… cc iMadper
<onlylove> gfrog: 防弹衣么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 有啥用? 你自己去 #freenode 说 I need a cloak  就有了
<onlylove> 哪天有能力了，丫的我去把51job拆了去
<iMadper> onlylove: 改自己简历, 专业写上水产养殖
<iMadper> onlylove: 将就没人再来找你了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怕有养鱼的来找我
<gfrog> iMadper: 帅啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我已经把简历改成完全保密了
<onlylove> iMadper: 养金鱼的
<gfrog> adam8157: 饿了，吃饭吃饭！
<adam8157> gfrog: 臊等一下
<iMadper> gfrog: 你watch了rh的bugzilla?
<gfrog> iMadper: .
<iMadper> gfrog: 真蛋疼....
<wiiw> onlylove: 做个招聘网站不是难事，难的是每个人的属性展示（1千多个属性）
<gfrog> iMadper: 不好意思，被你识破了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac909155
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 海豚生殖器勃起 疑逼死鱼口交 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iMadper> gfrog: 废话, 报个bug, 都发到你邮箱了
<gfrog> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 这还能识不破...
<gfrog> iMadper: 我在监视你们的一举一动
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac908745
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美国网民评论日本新式自慰器诞生 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iMadper> gfrog: 很多私有的bug
<onlylove> nyfair: 咱下次换个主题……别整天看AB站
<onlylove> wiiw: 难不难的，我不管那些，我现在只希望有人来给把那给拆了，最好也被暴库
<onlylove> wiiw: 然后让它彻底起不来
<nyfair> http://blog.livedoor.jp/ladymatome/archives/34050177.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ こうゆう告白すれば、ｸﾘｽﾏｽに間に合うおｗｗｗｗ : れでぃれでぃ
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个看不懂
<onlylove> 看来要好好学霓虹文理
<onlylove> 不然nyfair的连接看不了
<iMadper> 看不懂就不看呗
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1115/125653_L91K_71941.jpg
<onlylove> iMadper: 找点事情做啊，看不懂多无聊，比方说哪天想去amazon.jp买东西咋办
<nyfair> iMadper: amazon jp我提供代购
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45928/suse-linux-goes-long-on-support
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: SUSE Linux 宣布延长支持时间到 13 年 - 开源中国社区
<nyfair> http://www.oddee.com/item_98774.aspx
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 12 Unbelievable People Who Married Animals - Oddee.com
<iMadper> nyfair: 好, 我去看看dr05, 日亚便宜否
<iMadper> onlylove: 日亚有英文的版本, 切过去就行了
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为看不懂，所以没注意……
<wiiw> onlylove: 好有钱
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45929/postgressql-now-available-on-amazons-relational-database-service
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: AWS 数据库服务器已经提供 PostgreSQL 支持 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> wiiw: 毛线好有钱，在日本亚马逊买个机器，才折合6000多软妹币，同样的机器，国内就算有，17的税，得多加1000多
<iMadper> 国内570, 日亚8835, 貌似算上运费反而贵了?  nyfair
<iMadper> nyfair: 这个, 日本本土的品牌, 怎么反倒贵了?
<onlylove> wiiw: 而且海外的机器质量比国内好貌似
<nyfair> iMadper: 什么东西？
<wiiw> onlylove: 哦，下次要买的时候找你
<iMadper> nyfair: 录音笔
<onlylove> wiiw: 找谁看明白了，我看不懂
<iMadper> nyfair: dr-05 tascam
<onlylove> 靠，还有和俩青蛙结婚的……
<wiiw> onlylove: 那我找 nyfair
<nyfair> wiiw: 哈？
<nyfair> wiiw: 我可不懂录音笔
<onlylove> wiiw: http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LZ550MSS-LaVie-Z/dp/B00CRYTSQO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384492623&sr=8-2&keywords=lavie+z
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LZ550MSS LaVie Z: パソコン・周辺機器
<onlylove> wiiw: 来给你看个机器
<nyfair> ps4要么
<nyfair> 今天发售啊
<onlylove> wiiw: 同样配置的，国内你自己看价格
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是推迟了么？
<nyfair> 我大学同学都在发售现场了
<nyfair> onlylove: 还能有假？
<onlylove> 靠……
<onlylove> ps3还没入手呢
<onlylove> 活不了了
<onlylove> 这什么年代
 * nyfair 只玩过ps1表示压力不大
<wiiw> onlylove: 这机器10万啊。。
<onlylove> 我不相信AMD的X86的U和ATI的显卡+BSD比ibm的power+linux强
<nyfair> wiiw: 6200软妹币而已
<onlylove> wiiw: 10万日元
<onlylove> wiiw: 你自己找换算器算一下
<onlylove> wiiw: 要不国内你给我找个10万人民币的机器？
<KG> 呵呵 这和RMB是都少呀？
<KG> 折合
<onlylove> 6000出头
<wiiw> nyfair: 6K啊，也贵的。我买的神舟笔记本才 2300
<jyf> nyfair: 你同学带回来多少钱？
<onlylove> wiiw: 你那神舟啥配置，I7？
<onlylove> wiiw: 你那神舟多重？你那神舟多厚？
<wiiw> onlylove: i3 2G 500G
<jyf> adam8157: 最近有上amazon没
<onlylove> wiiw: 我给你看的机器可是I7的CPU，4G内存，外加固态硬盘
<KG> 配置没看出有多高呀？
<onlylove> wiiw: 15.6的屏
<wiiw> onlylove: 我买3台也就 6900
<wiiw> onlylove: 3台是分布式处理器，比 i7 强
<onlylove> KG: 你别站着说话不腰疼，看下评测
<onlylove> wiiw: 你自己分布区吧
<onlylove> wiiw: 你三台用电量也是那机器的3倍
<onlylove> wiiw: 你和我算账？
<onlylove> wiiw: 你三台机器背着跑？
<wiiw> onlylove: 我可以每个房间放一台
<jyf> wiiw: 走网线分布 性能都卡在io上了
<onlylove> wiiw: 你每个房间放一台，你咋不买个小机，然后每个屋子来个终端？
<KG> 看起来累死了 没找到评测！！
<onlylove> wiiw: 能耗，重量，价格你都不是对手
<iMadper> onlylove: 小鸡贵吗?
<onlylove> KG: 在chiphell有评测，你用百度搜nec lavie z ls850
<onlylove> iMadper: 你起开
<KG> 你不是在 http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LZ550MSS-LaVie-Z/dp/product-details/B00CRYTSQO/ref=dp_prddetls_0/376-3372049-6393859?ie=UTF8&s=computers
<^k^> KG ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LZ550MSS LaVie Z: パソコン・周辺機器
<KG> 这里看的？
<iMadper> onlylove: ? 啥? 你不是让 wiiw 买小机吗? 我不知道多少钱, 所以问问
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概十几万软妹币
<iMadper> onlylove: 这价格, 你跟三台神船比???
<jyf> onlylove: 现在很想买 intel nuc的机器 或者技嘉那个掌中机
<wiiw> onlylove: 好吧，但我穷，只能买2300的机器。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那他还拿三台神船欺负一台NEC呢
<iMadper> lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 说一个屋子放一个
<iMadper> onlylove: 需求不同
<jyf> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> jyf: ???
<onlylove> iMadper: 分布式CPU，高端洋气上档次
<jyf> iMadper: 探测下是不是被人禁言
<iMadper> jyf: 你被禁言的话, 我依然能看到, 所以你应该找别人查看
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃不也来个分布式CPU？
<jyf> iMadper: 但是其他人不说话
<wiiw> jyf:  我一台gentoo, 一台ubuntu , 一台win7 哈哈
<iMadper> jyf: 你找我查, 查不出来呀... 怎么样我都能看到你
<onlylove> jyf: 他带着帽子呢
<jyf> wiiw: 我一台x86 三台arm 两台mips
<jyf> 加起来还不如别人一个mba贵
<onlylove> jyf: 都啥设备，说说看
<jyf> 还是等技嘉那个出来卖
<onlylove> jyf: mba便宜的才9800
<jyf> onlylove: 我的加起来没那么多
<onlylove> jyf: mips的机器就听说过龙虾
<onlylove> jyf: 还没听说其他MIPS的机器
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，龙芯
<jyf> onlylove: 那是你孤陋寡闻嘛
<jyf> 我没龙芯
<onlylove> jyf: 还有谁，君正？
<onlylove> jyf: 全智？
<jyf> 君正的两个
<jyf> 草 我有三个mips的
<jyf> 一个平板 一个nanonote 一个陆游
<jyf> 两个君正 一个broadcom
<jyf> arm有4个 两个手机 一个chromebook 一个smartbook
<onlylove> jyf: 那么多，忙得过来么，给我个玩
<jyf> 一个是tegra的芯片 两个是三星猎户座
<onlylove> 我有一个X86,一个ARM
<onlylove> X86是asus的机器，arm是mtk的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不了, 我有[root@hp-dl385pg8-02 ~]# lscpu
<iMadper> Architecture:          x86_64 \m CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit \n Byte Order:            Little Endian   \n   CPU(s):                24
<iMadper> onlylove: 这就够了, 不用啥分布式了
<wiiw> jyf: 太多了不好管理，扔掉几个吧
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1115/133341_FU39_189849.jpg
<jyf> wiiw: 拿回去研究
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • gSTCISP烧STC89C52RC烧不上去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452139 一直是we are trying to connect to your mcu,终端里面一直跳0000: 7F 笔记本电脑，用的usb转232,在windows上烧成功了，但是ubuntu上gSTCISP一直烧不上去 没有装usb转232的驱动，系统自己识别出来了，插上去后就会多出来一个/dev/ttyUSB0 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> ─> 于 由 Rap:D — 2013-11-15 13:35
<onlylove> 89C52……
<onlylove> 看来这个CPU一时半会死不了
<jyf> 话说回去后要买个平板来研究下
<jyf> 之前买那个平板纯粹是冲着君正的芯片去的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37241
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雷诺电动汽车用DRM锁定电池
<onlylove> jyf: 买那么多东西好玩么……
<jyf> onlylove: 都是便宜货 我不喜欢攒钱
<onlylove> jyf: 我得存钱以防意外，我经常换工作的说
<onlylove> jyf: 不过最近想买个相机
<iMadper> onlylove: 你有妹子嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> onlylove: 要相机干嘛?
<iMadper> onlylove: 只能自拍和拍拍风景.
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 还有偷拍.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不如先去找个妹子, 然后再买相机
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是想买个，自拍我有U705T，偷拍单反目标太大
<onlylove> iMadper: 找妹子做啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 除非你取向不正
<iMadper> onlylove: 不然妹子还是有用的
 * iMadper 吃饭干嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 取向正有毛用，我没房子没车子没票子，典型的三无
<onlylove> iMadper: 妹子不介意，妹子的爸妈还介意呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 有都不介意的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 目前没遇到
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 再说了，找个长焦头，坐在路边拍路过的妹子也不赖
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个好
<onlylove> iMadper: 主要是长焦头太贵……
<onlylove> iMadper: 镜头作为相机里面最保值的零件……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 保值么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 相机之间，尺寸，接口，是通用的？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 镜头基本上是最保值的了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看相机家族
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果是佳能的话，那所有佳能相机都能用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 至少sony的镜头又贵又乱...不过sony不配拿来讨论吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Canon Ricoh自不必说
<jyf> onlylove: 买相机做啥？
<jyf> 手机上不是有么
<jyf> 还有给手机外挂的镜头
<jyf> cl
<roylez> jyf: 人家钱多...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> lainme_: 囡囡尾巴
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗
<roylez> GNUdog: 基狗
<lainme> roylez: 中午好
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:08 
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> jyf: 手机上的相机怎么能和单反比
<onlylove> jyf: 你拿手机给我拍烟花看看
<GODDOG> roylez: 我被一个问题困扰了
<onlylove> jyf: 快门时间一样你把你掐的死死的
<roylez> GODDOG: 啥
<GODDOG> 证明从1到101间的非素整数 都是 2 3 5 7 的倍数
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.postram.winulator
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Winulator - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<roylez> GODDOG: ....
<nyfair> wine能跑在arm上了？
<roylez> GODDOG: 穷举法可解
<GODDOG> 不是计算机问题
<GODDOG> 数论入门 那本书上的一个问题
<roylez> GODDOG: 纸上算也一样...
<wiiw> GODDOG: 先反证明：1到101 ，  非 (2 3 5 7 )的倍数的数，是素数。
<roylez> lainme: 囡博士，帮 GODDOG 做个题
<GODDOG> wiiw: 我试试
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时侯来魔都吃饭
<wiiw> not a and not b == not ( a or b )
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下下周，不一定有时间吃饭呢，到时联系...
<iMadper> imtxc: ping
<imtxc> iMadper: pong
<wiiw> > a = true ; b = false ; not a and not b == not ( a or b )
<iMadper> imtxc: 帮找个工资在3k以上的技术岗位.
<iMadper> imtxc: 要求越低越好, 有门路吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么网站测试, 游戏测试之类的
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，什么方面的技术
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这还真没有路子着。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要干嘛
<roylez> iMadper: 淫秽光盘鉴定中心？
<iMadper> roylez: 这个好的岗位, 我都想去.
<wiiw> roylez: 这职位好啊
<iMadper> roylez: 帮人.
<^k^> wiiw:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ( arg, expecting '(' a = true ; b = false ; not a and
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种职位可以在51job之类的投一下啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要干啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 帮人找工作
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥要低的
<iMadper> adam8157: 那人水平太渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥都不会, 你们要不要他过去做内核开发?
 * MeaCulpa <-- 体力尚可，力大无脑，会点Linux, 可以做内核开发不？
<lainme> roylez: 我是数学系做力学的
<wiiw> GODDOG: 我数学不是很好，呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: https://walla.by/the-wallaby-card
<gfrog> adam8157: 有好喝的coffee真开心……
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ The Wallaby Card | Wallaby Financial
 * gfrog 不过可能是因为糖的作用……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: QE Manager有兴趣否
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要啥技能...米多否...能聊天能翻墙不
<GODDOG> wiiw: 我数学的基础也不好
 * MeaCulpa 高中数学10连红，大学离散数学不及格
<adam8157> gfrog: 能被识别成美卡不
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 香
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
 * MeaCulpa 看人打80分脑子会overheat
<wiiw> GODDOG: 我高中和初中经常100分，大学就59分了。。
 * MeaCulpa 至今看到扑克就头晕
<GODDOG> wiiw: 找到了证明方法
 * MeaCulpa 每天早上要锁三次门
<GODDOG> 别人告诉我的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine支持arm了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452140 https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... ulatorbeta 这个是什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2013-11-15 14:21
<wiiw> GODDOG: 说说看
<GODDOG> 有一个非素整数k   他的因式分解为k=pq
<GODDOG> 如果不是2 3 5 7的倍数 那么p和q的最小取值就是11
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2分钟干完了今天的活，开始打游戏...
<GODDOG> 但是11*11=121
<GODDOG> 所以1到101都不满足
<GODDOG> wiiw:
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<wiiw> GODDOG: k=8*8呢？
<GODDOG> 8能被被2整除
<GODDOG> 8的倍数也就能被2整除
<wiiw> GODDOG: 哦，对
<wiiw> GODDOG: 学习了
<GODDOG> wiiw: 我已经膜拜大神了
<wiiw> 很多知识，长时间不用，就忘记了
<hoxily> wiiw: k=64时的因式分解不应该是 k=2*2*2*2*2*2吗？
<wiiw> hoxily: 嗯
<wiiw> 大脑就是智能，长时间不使用的知识，会自动删除，只留下一个轮廓
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你来帝都么……
<GODDOG> 唉
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 汇编操作系统MenuetOS准备发布1.0版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452141 完全用汇编语言写成的开源操作系统 MenuetOS 正 准备发布1.0版 ，最新版本是0.99.33，开发者预计再过一年的时间1.0版将会正式推出。操作系统花了他们13年时间开发。MenuetOS体积很小，可以放在一个软盘内。如果你还能找到软盘和软
<wiiw> GODDOG: 咋了？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我翻下邮件找找
<hoxily> 64 = 2*2*2*2*2*2 叫分解质因数
<GODDOG> 要考线代了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我来帝都做啥...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帝都的话，工资+25%
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，那没办法了，这个好像工作地点是北京
<wiiw> hoxily: 如果一个很大的天文数字，如何去分解它？穷举吗？
<hoxily> x^2 - 4 = (x+2)*(x-2) 才叫因式分解
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有$$$也可嘛
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我们要一个site-manager 来不?
<onlylove> wiiw: 寻找梅森素数，你可以看看
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一月一次往返机票，租房...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...我擦，修水电煤的么？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那个显然不会要偶这种
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: director呀
<wiiw> onlylove: 哦
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: direct你们打游戏...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 整个北京R&D的经理呀
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 来否?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不来，不会
<wiiw> onlylove: 2**n-1
<wiiw> onlylove: 还有3**n -1 , 5**n-1 7**n-1
<GODDOG> 这样能扩展出去了
<onlylove> wiiw: 哥德巴赫猜想么
<jyf> hoxily: 那个叫多项式分解吧
<hoxily> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E5%9B%A0%E5%BC%8F%E5%88%86%E8%A7%A3
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: 因式分解 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hoxily> http://baike.baidu.com/view/19859.htm
<GODDOG> 哎呦  这个机器人好卖萌
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ 因式分解_百度百科
<onlylove> 邮件太多……处理不过来
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/74ulab-84993
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: qe manager那个找不到了 邮件太多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ... :)
 * MeaCulpa 穷疯了，都开始考虑帝都
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我宁可去你们大哥那里，emc...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10系统下无法识别显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452142 我的系统是ubuntu10.10的装了一个27寸显示屏系统内显示未知无法调分辨率，还有就是我想用竖屏现在识别不到显示器也无法旋转屏幕 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘铁柱 — 2013-11-15 14:39
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过貌似环境没你们自由
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你随便，我反正就是一个闲人，整天没事干，看看BBS
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那么爽？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: QE没那么舒服，还没到忙的时候
<RainFlying> QE 看上去很高大上的样子。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/3r8uvr-84994
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<RainFlying> 上次推荐 bblean 的大神呢？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 找到了，我对这的邮件头大，到处都是和我没关系的邮件
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一天得处理一百多，都和我没关系
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也有很多自动删掉的邮件
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我在用bblean
<MeaCulpa> 主席也用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这不包括自动删掉的，自动删掉的都是test结果，自动生成的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: Build # 1744 - Aborted!比方说这种标题的
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: bblean 跟 Chrome 有仇吗？ 使用 bblean 的时候，Chrome 的标题栏闪闪闪的，若隐若现什么的。是每个程序都会这样？还是哪里的设置问题？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 很多程序稍稍有点兼容问题，重画的问题，闪闪
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 不过chrome我没用，你可以试试看全屏啊
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 浏览器中已知没有问题饿有哪些？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: firefox :)
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Firefox 拿来上 H 网站的！
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: ....我上黄往用Safari...
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还有这作用？我从04年开始用，没发现啊？
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Chrome 全屏之后还是闪闪闪。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 那就不知道了...
<RainFlying> onlylove: 其实用 Chrome 最大的原因就是 OneTab 把所有 Tab 拍到一个列表去，因为 Tab 已经几百个了。。。
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 另外在 backgrounds 里丢一张名字叫 green.jpg 的文件，发现绿色下根本没用作桌面嘛
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我很久没用桌面了，你看看配置，还有个cli的工具，bsetbg?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我为了设置桌面，装了个feh
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我实在不知道啥能设置桌布，很没办法
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你用的啥？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 咋还有backgrounds文件夹
<huntxu> 這裏誰python好，來幫個忙
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: feh挺好
<RainFlying> onlylove: bblean 啊，backgrounds/3colors, 默认 style 就是 red  green  blue,  red 和 blue 对应一张 jpg。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 用不来，我习惯gthumb那样的看图软件
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以还是装了个mirage
<nyfair> 冈比亚宣布与台当局“断交”后，台当局在非洲的“友邦”只剩下3个，分别是圣多美和普林西比、斯威士兰(台湾称“史瓦济兰)、布基纳法索(台湾称“布吉纳法索”)。
<nyfair> 除了所剩的非洲3国，台当局的“友邦”还剩下19国，包括欧洲的梵蒂冈、拉丁美洲及加勒比海的伯利兹、圣基茨和尼维斯、圣卢西亚、圣文森及格瑞那丁、多米尼加、萨尔瓦多、危地马拉，海地、洪都拉斯、尼加拉瓜、巴拿马、巴拉圭，亚洲太平洋地区的基里巴斯、瑙鲁、帛琉、马绍尔群岛共和国、索罗门群岛、图瓦卢。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: feh那个，打开图就是一个窗口，不知道怎么下一张
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 空格
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 总之就是不习惯操作了……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: function acdsee { feh -g 1024x768 -d -S filename $1; }
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且那个窗口还是根据图自动缩放
<MeaCulpa> -g 就不是了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 遇到比显示器分辨率大的图，哭都没地方哭
<MeaCulpa> 我还经常用桌面背景来看图~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你这function的名字真霸气……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 呵呵，好记，怀旧
<MeaCulpa> 要gui爽的，我喜欢Digikam, 可以和picasa同步
<MeaCulpa> 但是一般看图，feh足够了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我弄了个mirage，用着还成……我原来硬盘上有图库的，后来……后来都删了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那时候四处收集壁纸，一分钟一换
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我曾有有7个快捷键换不同级别的壁纸
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 5-7三级是不能给孩子，爹妈，看到的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 6-7是不能给lp看到的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 果然有18X内容
<MeaCulpa> 7 是科普级
<MeaCulpa> 器官之类
<MeaCulpa> 5是黄图
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 被看到会咋样，比方说一个中医挂图
<MeaCulpa> en, 后来也都删光了
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，从没被看到过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那6是啥……LP不能看的……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: gore
<MeaCulpa> 低俗，gore, piercing, 等等
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 重口味……
<MeaCulpa> 台湾友邦虽少，但是护照免签国上百了吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看那些图不恶心么
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，办公室里气闷到暴
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恶心
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: WFH啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 恶心还当壁纸！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这有加湿器 呵呵
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 家里网络渣，而且刚来，还不敢造次
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也是，网络是问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 加湿器有毛线用，真正问题是缺氧。
<onlylove> 张翰84年的，郑爽91年的，他大三的时候，她才初二。刘恺威74年的，杨幂86年的，他大三的时候，她才小学一年级。吴奇隆70年的，刘诗诗87年的，他大三的时候，她还没上幼儿园，年轻人，你着什么急呢？神回复→_→但是人家都是高富帅啊= =
<wiiw> onlylove: 人家追求的是"切换"
<gfrog> adam8157: 小屋子那么大点，还不开外循环。我从外面进来，进电梯就开始打哈欠
<wiiw> gfrog: 缺氧了
<onlylove> wiiw: 缺氧和加湿器都啥关系 cc adam8157
<xifan> 我这儿是冻死了，办公室里冷死了。
<onlylove> 金三胖 是一九八四年生最有能力的一个，治军治官都有一套，比我们那些只说不做的官要强。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37242
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 路透中文被屏蔽
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37243
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Jolla智能手机11月27日在芬兰上市
<onlylove> jyf: 要不要试试Jolla
<tone_>  - -@
<nyfair> 干嘛用dalvik？
 * MeaCulpa 现在有Qt手机么，以前记得有个OpenMoko?
<nyfair> 求x86手机
 * nyfair 要玩巨硬游戏
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以求intel出手机
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: onlylove: meego不是还是有公司要继承基业么
<onlylove> nyfair: 不但有x86,还有问到死
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是Jolla
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那个用Qt?
<tone_> 去求腾讯吧  看看他们能不能山寨一个
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我一直觉得Qt做手机会不错
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 是qt没错，我大学的时候参加过intel一次酒宴了，上面就介绍这个meego用qt
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 现在只有Intel自己玩了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 据我一个Intel的同学说，这东西也不怎么搞了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不是intel自己也不玩了么
 * MeaCulpa 哎
<onlylove> 广播体操大赛，有两哥们儿一直坐在草坪上看比赛。校主任用喇叭喊道：“草坪上的同学请离开，请离开。”两人无动于衷。 于是校主任大喊：“同学们，大家快看，草坪上的两个男同学，他们在干什么呢”
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Android太傻了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: intel自己都不玩了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就像微软还是索尼的DRM
<Latticesum> 早上好，大家
<tone_> 为什么 是早上   我这都下午了
<nyfair> 巨硬有些玩具刚出来的时候蛮好的，结果捏着过了几年，已经一点优势都没了。然后才想起来干脆开源吧
<nyfair> 比如那个hd photo
<nyfair> 比某个g开头的垃圾公司的webp好多了，结果知名度还不如webp
 * MeaCulpa winCE/winMobile 还有python解释器
<MeaCulpa> 占开发简单的便宜
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我intel的同学说好多人在搞android x86。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Intel啥都在搞
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 上海的孩纸们天天和chrome on android x86掐
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 咱Veer多好，不过我只有出去旅游才带Veer
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 毕竟是软件少
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，啊，据说Veer证书过期了？ 我半年没开机了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我的平板也半年没开了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那时候在地铁里掏出Veer还是很拉风的
<iMadper> ...
<wiiw> 我的android平板 每天晚上看一部pptv视频
<happyaron> 没有平板的穷鬼路过
<hrzhu>  android 上可以很方便的安装 gcc python ruby 只要能编译到 arm 就行 貌似也有 x86 的机子 不过我没见过  只要 root 了就行
<wiiw> happyaron: 买个4核手机，也能看，就是屏幕小点
<onlylove> happyaron: 你来了，那天和你说的浪潮那机器有BMC，只不过那群人太猪，没要求用，所以我以为浪潮的机器都没有的……
<wiiw> hrzhu: 是的，gcc编译时，要 -static
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=9aYT8pzs2ROiMCE1T9bRnVaB7iGEZsIJ66HpRVO1_mTM22wdebIe8gI1u4nqe8LLrkYOuZgrM9Yey0C9HZY8lK
<wiiw> hrzhu: 不然系统自带的那些 glib.so 不知道什么版本的
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 【浪潮NF5280】最新报价_参数_图片_论坛_浪潮NF5280系列服务器大全-ZOL中关村在线
<hrzhu> 有人做了个 android 的包管理器，不过忘记叫什么明了，常用软件都编译好了
<jyf> onlylove: 试试firefox os的好了 至少开发app快
<wiiw> hrzhu: 这是 archlinux for android 的节奏
<onlylove> jyf: 那个不是有模拟器了么
<wiiw> hrzhu: 如果我在华为编译手机内核，我就公布glibc 工具链的版本
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们房间大 呵呵
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就弄起啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 这样出了问题就不用下机房了。。。
<happyaron> wiiw: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 没我啥事情
<hrzhu> 这个 http://botbrew.com/manual.htm
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ BotBrew Manual
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 早不在那了，当时租的联通的机房，从卫生局到机房没几步路的，大概自行车十几分钟
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是慢悠悠的骑
<wiiw> happyaron: 如果中兴的手机附带glibc版本，我一定多买几个
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对那地方其实没啥好感，因为都是政府和机关的关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以那老板很……唉，觉得自己之前做过，就啥都会，我离职的时候，他貌似还在用ibm t60,系统如果我没记错是xp sp1
<onlylove> happyaron: 经常和别人吹，我这机器，新系统跑不了，跑xp sp1，搜搜的
<hrzhu> 我不关心官方rom 的 glibc版本 因为我肯定不会用的 我只要它是 s-off 我能自己刷机就行了 我只用 cyanogenmod
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是那个基本上是我家当地能弄正规服务器的地方，其他都没有的
<adam8157> huntxu: 手机收到了么
<wiiw> hrzhu: cyanogenmod是什么，我去查查
<hrzhu> wiiw: http://www.cyanogenmod.org/
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Jelly Bean
<huntxu> adam8157: 還沒有
<happyaron> wiiw: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: "呵呵"
<huntxu> adam8157: 客服又說下午能到...
<huntxu> adam8157: 蘇寜客戶體驗真不好。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<jyf> onlylove: 我是说买真机用
<wiiw> hrzhu: 这个不错，可以在他基础上面，自己调节内核选项吗？
<hrzhu> 我的手机2年了 官方rom 是2.6好像 cyanogenmod 一直支持到 android 4.2.2 4.4估计不会有了 开发者估计换手机了
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以说我当时对inspur的产品还是印象不错的，除了那纠结的raid卡
<onlylove> jyf: 真机……
<hrzhu> wiiw: 应该可以吧 开源的 你有能力就行
<wiiw> hrzhu: 哦，这个还要知道我原本的手机里面的设备的驱动才行吧，不然可能闪光灯这些不能驱动
<hrzhu> 是的 主要是驱动问题比较麻烦
<onlylove> huntxu: JD的客户体验不错的
<tryit> join #codeigniter-cn
<tryit> ...
<huntxu> onlylove: 當時蘇寜那個便宜
<xifan> join #Python
<hrzhu> 有些厂商是开源的 比较好办 按道理你驱动要是做进 kernel 里按照gpl就该开源的 不过我不知道是不是所有厂商都遵守规定
<wiiw> hrzhu: 嗯，驱动开发有难度。
<wiiw> hrzhu: 写起来简单，关键是原本的设备驱动不公开
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1115/153833_4tv0_31384_thumb.gif
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ image/gif
<wiiw> hrzhu: 下次买手机时，要买公开驱动的
<hrzhu> 下次买手机我打算买亲儿子了 就是google官方的nexus  亲儿子一般都是支持最好最久的
<onlylove> hrzhu: nexus5?
<hrzhu> 我也不知道到几乐 反正就是 google 出的
<gfrog> huntxu: sysbench用过嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有
<xifan> Moto G
<onlylove> hrzhu: 最新的应该是5的，4和5都是LG代工的
<onlylove> hrzhu: 中关村有评测文章
<hrzhu> onlylove: 我对性能没啥要求的 外观不难看就行  我手机也就打电话加查看邮件 用的app基本只有google maps
<hrzhu> 不过我依赖 google 的服务 国内的手机可能不是s-off的不说 行货都是不带google 服务的 逼的我买水货或者海淘
<onlylove> hrzhu: 地图很多么，导航犬啥的
<RainFlying> 我刚刷了一个打了 OpenPdroid，v6supercharge 和 tabletUI 的 CM10.2，惨不忍睹啊，然后就刷了打了 OpenPdroid 和 v6supercharge 的 CM 10.2
<RainFlying> 百度地图！
<jusss> RainFlying: 高端
<imtxc> .
<netw0rm> 大气
<jusss> RainFlying: 钩子函数难写吗
<jusss> RainFlying: 键盘钩子
<RainFlying> jusss: 不会写钩子
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 要来北京了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ?
<RainFlying> jusss: 我只会写 Hello World
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没啊
<wiiw> hrzhu: 我手机主要是 支付宝 余额宝
 * adam8157 求送Nexus 5
<hrzhu> wiiw: 手机上支付宝我也用过，不过我没装 app 我记得是发短信验证的
<MeaCulpa> 支付宝貌似在强推手机客户端
<MeaCulpa> 电脑结帐的时候要你用手机
<MeaCulpa> 然后要找到个很小的按钮说继续pc
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa 在家上班好累
<adam8157> roylez: 滚粗
<roylez> 游戏刚刚通关，现在都4点半了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦
<iMadper> roylez: 擦!
 * gfrog 球送5S
 * roylez 继续玩...
 * iMadper 给我钱就行了
<RainFlying> 铜球送 Nexus 5
<hrzhu> MeaCulpa: 强推手机客户端不现实吧 万一我没智能机呢
<gfrog> roylez: 幸福
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谁说iOS培训需要钱，免费的在这里啦（新上传，解决声音问题） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452148 苹果iOS(iphone Operation System)是由苹果公司开发的手持设备操作系统。苹果公司最早于2007年1月9日的Macworld大会上公布这个系统，最初是设计给iPhone使用的，后来陆续套用到iPod touch、iPad以及Apple TV等苹果
<wiiw> hrzhu: 我安装手机支付宝，就是为了省略PC输入密码的麻烦
<jusss> 找不到公司实习怎么办
<jusss> 哎
<wiiw> jusss: 超过10家了？
<jusss> wiiw: 没有
<jusss> wiiw: 才面了5家
<wiiw> jusss: 继续加油。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 太少
<onlylove> jusss: 让你跟着学校你不跟
<iMadper> jusss: 还没我面得多
<onlylove> roylez: 啥游戏啊
<iMadper> jusss: 我第一面人家就没要我
<onlylove> iMadper: 你实习的时候面了几家
<roylez> onlylove: the binding of isaac
<jusss> iMadper: 你都是从哪找的？
<iMadper> jusss: 所以终身咒骂腾讯.
<iMadper> jusss: 自己找呀, 先想想要去哪家公司, 然后慢慢投
<iMadper> onlylove: 总有六七家吧.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还面了国企呢~
<jusss> onlylove: 你呢？
<jusss> onlylove: 你怎么找的工作？
<onlylove> jusss: 我跟着学校的
<RainFlying> 我实习也没公司要
<onlylove> jusss: 工作和实习是两回事
<iMadper> jusss: 你想下 imtxc 当年.
<iMadper> jusss: 想想 cfy 当年.
<wiiw> jusss: 多面面，可以提升谈判能力的，有好处的
<jusss> onlylove: 你都毕业多少年了吧
<RainFlying> 兔总当年怎么了？ imtxc
<iMadper> jusss: 他们水平都比你强, 面试也都这么坎坷, 你这才5家, 算个啥
<imtxc> 谁 @ 我了？
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊，我都毕业好多年了，当年是跟着学校实习的
<wiiw> jusss: 反正某方面能力提升
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove, 我还想去找你们呢
<iMadper> wiiw: 能力不知道, 就是胆子大了.
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯
<imtxc> jusss: 对啊对啊，我被 rh 秒拒的
<onlylove> imtxc: 那谁 ,RainFlying
<jusss> wiiw: 比较发愁实习问题
 * iMadper 两个问题下载就被腾讯拒绝了
<wiiw> jusss: 大家都是这么过来的，除非运气好
<RainFlying> onlylove: 明明是 M 叔。 “16:37:15]  <@iMadper>	 jusss: 你想下 imtxc 当年.”
<onlylove> jusss: 实习跟着学校多省心，工作的问题，我比这里所有人都折腾
<jusss> imtxc: 那你现在在哪
<imtxc> jusss: 绿帽子软件
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> RainFlying: [16:39] <RainFlying> 兔总当年怎么了？ imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!.
<onlylove> RainFlying: 有图有真相
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你怎么叫免总了?
<jusss> onlylove: 学校给你发配贵州去，你去呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道啊，没这回事儿， RainFlying 大佬你认错人了啊
<iMadper> jusss: 我现在倒是想离开北京, 不过贵州, 不知道那边的妹子漂亮不
<onlylove> jusss: 去啊，反正大家一起去
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵州怎么会有好看妹子
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是跟你一起的就1个人
<imtxc> iMadper: 皮肤黑
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那不去!
<onlylove> jusss: 去贵州，给带茅台
<imtxc> iMadper: 个子矮
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 呃..
<imtxc> iMadper: 平胸
<imtxc> 真的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你知道的真多.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你再说，人贵州妹子就变蚂蚁了
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~
<RainFlying> imtxc: 我看着像是 Twitter 上经常鄙视我的 tu 总嘛，不是同个人？
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在在哪个公司
<jusss> onlylove: 我毕业了去那投简历
<onlylove> jusss: vmware，pactera的外包
<onlylove> jusss: ^
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jusss> onlylove: 一个月多少
<onlylove> jusss: 我说你啥好……
<onlylove> jusss: 税前6，试用期八折
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在还是试用期吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我才换的好吧……
<RainFlying> onlylove: VMWare  只给 6 ？
<jusss> onlylove: 总感觉你下一天就要挂的感觉
<onlylove> RainFlying: 外包，而且工作没技术含量
<iMadper> RainFlying: 6w
<iMadper> RainFlying: 6m
<onlylove> iMadper: 你咋不说6B
<onlylove> jusss: 乌鸦嘴
<iMadper> onlylove: 我想说6z呢
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我知道了，是 $6000/month
<iMadper> RainFlying: €6000/minute
<onlylove> iMadper: P和E哪个大来着……
<RainFlying> onlylove: E  大
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道e, 应该是e大了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好像是 PEZY  @iMadper
<iMadper> RainFlying: 还有y....
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不知道了...
<iMadper> RainFlying: 总之, onlylove 是土豪就是了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 这活脱脱已经是金壕了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你们北京土著都喜欢黑人么
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟地区有什么关系?
<iMadper> onlylove: 别的地方的人不黑人?
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上和地区真没关系，这个频道就你整天黑人
 * iMadper 总觉得黑人体味太重, 不喜欢黑人
<RainFlying> iMadper: 帝都不是钱多就是权势大。
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么可能...
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是的，反过来
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你当我没去过帝都吗? 帝都里有钱人都是外地来的
<jusss> iMadper: cfy现在怎么样了
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪，我们做朋友吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那货是帝都土著
<iMadper> jusss: 我怎么知道.
<jusss> iMadper: 找到一个喜欢的工作了吗
<onlylove> imtxc: 起开
<RainFlying> onlylove: 所以 iMadper  肯定是权贵嘛
<iMadper> RainFlying: 毛线.
<onlylove> RainFlying: 果断真相
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你知道个屁, 我都是借钱过日子的
<imtxc> iMadper: 土豪，你居然能借到钱！～
<iMadper> imtxc: 信用卡呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫没有?!
<RainFlying> iMadper: 哪个富豪不是从银行借钱用的！
<imtxc> iMadper: 有……
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你没信用卡?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫那么多张
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫工资也比我高
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 不借钱就能过日子，佩服！
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫妹子也多
<imtxc> iMadper: 对，一起来薅交行的信用卡吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啥好处?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋，我工资比你少，没有妹子
<iMadper> imtxc: 妈蛋, 晒工资, 敢?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不对，是薅交行的自信车
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么弄?
<RainFlying> imtxc: 求自行车
 * iMadper 要啥自行车!
<imtxc> RainFlying: 交行卡，每天刷168,连续四周
<RainFlying> imtxc: 有自行车我就可以骑车上下班了，总共才 10 公里单程，每天地铁费用就得 8 大洋。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 卧槽，每天 168，哪有那么多钱可以刷啊！
<iMadper> 4 * 7 * 168?
<iMadper> imtxc: 疯了?!  ^^
<imtxc> 不对
<imtxc> 8周
<imtxc> http://creditcard.bankcomm.com/bcms/info5/1160.htm
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 交通银行信用卡网站
<imtxc> 每天买一张z.cn 的卡
<RainFlying> imtxc: 卧槽，刷掉 10K，我都不如直接去买辆自行车呢。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 那么多的钱，分期利息都可以买辆车了。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去申请.
<iMadper> imtxc: 刷这点儿钱, 玩儿似的
<imtxc> RainFlying: 每天买一张 z.cn 的卡啊，反正能当钱用吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 话说，有一种作图用的脚本语言，可是我忘记名字了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452150 是一种很简单的脚本语言，用来画图的。比如说 A -> B 就会画出这样的图，一个点连一条实线到另外一个点。。。 有谁记得？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 林杰杰 — 2013-11-15 16:51
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<RainFlying> imtxc: 卧槽，买 Z.cn 的卡干啥呢？我有没那么多钱在 Z.cn 上买东西。。
<onlylove> 每天10块6毛8可以
<RainFlying> onlylove: 每天 10.68 的话我就天天去全家吃 11 大洋的盒饭
<iMadper> imtxc: 我让我老爸也刷, 到时候俩人儿一起骑车玩
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞，等我算算
<iMadper> 5 * 8 * 168
<iMadper> 6800左右吧
<imtxc> 擦，貌似不够了
<imtxc> 20140119
<imtxc> 有没有8个周
<iMadper> imtxc: 有.
<iMadper> imtxc: 8周正好, 不过卡下不来
<iMadper> imtxc: 放弃吧
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 打开文件夹各种反映慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452151 跪求各位大侠指点，即使是空文件夹也很慢，五六秒的样子 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangxiaolong — 2013-11-15 16:54
<onlylove> 那每天16块8呢 cc RainFlying
<RainFlying> onlylove: 每天 16.8 就高了点了，每天还要地铁花  8  大洋呢。每天 20+ 的成本太高了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37245
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 10名男孩因从Snapchat提取裸照被指制作传播儿童色情
<onlylove> Snapchat……
<onlylove> 设计缺陷啊
<imtxc> 截屏怎么破
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计不是截屏是dump内存
<imtxc> ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，也可能我想复杂了，就是截屏
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过从文章看，应该不是截屏
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 但实际上被认为删除的东西还保存在设备上。
<imtxc> iMadper: 之前的旧本子留着占地方，出了很费劲啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和冠希的那差不多？
<adam8157> 卧槽 http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DjuG4Wer/11aB6M.jpg
<iMadper> imtxc: 送人吧, 老家的弟弟妹妹们
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没区别
<imtxc> iMadper: 也对
<imtxc> onlylove: 不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 是卖不了几个钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 卖能卖多少?
<iMadper> imtxc: 肯定没有送人有价值.
<nickVSS> 你们不用上课吗？一天到晚都在！
<imtxc> iMadper: 也对
<iMadper> nickVSS: h正在丧课.
<iMadper> nickVSS: 正在上课
<nickVSS> ……………！
<iMadper> nickVSS: 上课不影响我聊天呀
<imtxc> nickVSS: 当然上课
<adam8157> nickVSS: 上课.....
<iMadper> nickVSS: 我们都是一个班的, 老师说上课不让发短信
<iMadper> nickVSS: 我们就只能irc了
<nickVSS> ……！不听讲的孩子！
<iMadper> nickVSS: 不然谁爱用这破聊天工具
<imtxc> 卫生委员儿李阿当在不在，老师找你
<nickVSS> 为啥不用qq
<imtxc> nickVSS: 老师在群里啊 ，笨！～
<nickVSS> 擦！老师讲课时还看qq吗？
<adam8157> .......
<nickVSS> 你们不会建群吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的计划是卖了老本子的钱买个邮差包然后每天上下班背 x230
<iMadper> nickVSS: 聊天记录呀
<huntxu> 你們太壞了。。。。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我操, 老师来了
<huntxu> ......
<nickVSS> ……！
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡老师好!
<iMadper> /iMadper_ShangKe
<adam8157> imtxc: 我看行
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没有书包?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我送你一个?
<iMadper> imtxc: rh的.
<nickVSS> 你们也有所谓的胡老师？我们教导主任也姓胡，我们亲切的叫他胡狗……！
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡老师息怒...
<huntxu> 好在我不姓胡
<adam8157> 嘘嘘
<imtxc> iMadper: 书包？
<iMadper> imtxc: 邮差包单肩的, 背着沉
<adam8157> huntxu: 手机收到了么
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你用什么背，双肩包的话本身就重啊
<nyfair> 统计数学忘光了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就用双肩包呀, 双肩包背着舒服
<nyfair> 来个数学家，只有1个元素的时候，标准差结果是0还是error?
<imtxc> iMadper: rh的包儿？ 你有俩？
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZYP5QE/ref=asc_df_B006ZYP5QE2827366?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1500-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B006ZYP5QE
<nyfair> 或者谁给我个在线计算器
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag: Sports & Outdoors
<adam8157> imtxc: 特价 快买
<adam8157> imtxc: 便宜20$
<huntxu> adam8157: no
<iMadper> imtxc: 就一个.
<adam8157> huntxu: 呵呵
<nickVSS> 一个包只要20？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买不, 这个单肩包, 我也想来一个
<huntxu> adam8157: I would never buy anything on suning.com again
<imtxc> iMadper: 就刚才那个链接？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 苏宁易购-苏宁云商网上商城，领先的综合网上购物商城，正品行货，全国联保，货到付款，让您尽享购物乐趣！ (@ suning.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 当当的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 正在打开
<huntxu> adam8157: and unregister my account
<adam8157> huntxu: 给返券不?
<iMadper> imtxc: 真慢...
<adam8157> huntxu: amazon卖的便宜
<huntxu> adam8157: then tell people around me not to do that also
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙复制一下那个连接
<imtxc> iMadper: 换了台机器
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.rei.com/product/797680/timbuk2-classic-messenger-bag-small?preferredSku=7976800004&cm_mmc=cse_pricegrabber-_-datafeed-_-product-_-na&mr:referralID=2351729f-4dd7-11e3-9f1f-001b2166becc
<iMadper> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZYP5QE/ref=asc_df_B006ZYP5QE2827366?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1500-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B006ZYP5QE
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag - Small - Free Shipping at REI.com
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag - Small - Free Shipping at REI.com
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZYP5QE/ref=asc_df_B006ZYP5QE2827366?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1500-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B006ZYP5QE
<nickVSS> 明明是45
<imtxc> $231?
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么是20...
<nickVSS> $45吧！
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏蛋! 骗人!
<adam8157> iMadper: 43.83$  便宜了20$
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<huntxu> adam8157: 投訴返券顯然沒希望的做法
<huntxu> adam8157: 有本事直接打折，就能留住我
<imtxc> You Save: $21.01 (24%)
<iMadper> adam8157: .... 擦... 我二了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 退了 买amazon的
<huntxu> iMadper: 你一直都這樣，不奇怪
<huntxu> adam8157: 聯通合約機
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 是不奇怪
<imtxc> iMadper: 颜色不一样的价格不一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 都tmd的不便宜.
<adam8157> imtxc: 提供代购, 特价不容易啊
<huntxu> adam8157: amazon沒有
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 有 看右侧 有自营的
<huntxu> adam8157: 真心不靠譜，除了京東和amazon =.=
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕你又要买包儿？
<huntxu> adam8157: 蘇寜居然還敢顯示是自營的快遞
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不要一起撸一个
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ.
<iMadper> imtxc: 有个卖骑行装备的网站, 叫啥来的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个你得问 gfrog 啊
<adam8157> iMadper: rei
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/timbuk2-spin-messenger-bag-medium~p~6422a/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/timbuk2-spin-messenger-bag-medium/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> adam8157: S 的可以装230吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的就是S
<imtxc> iMadper: 你选一起一起下单吧，让 adam8157 代购
<adam8157> imtxc: 一起也没有价格优势, 这包本来就3磅
<gfrog> iMadper: 你要买啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我先看看.
<iMadper> imtxc: stp貌似能有六折码
<iMadper> gfrog: 邮差包?
<nyfair> adam8157: 土豪求送个包包
<imtxc> iMadper: 哟，那我也看看
<gfrog> iMadper: 土壕铛贴那几个不挺便宜么
<imtxc> stp 货不全的样子？
<iMadper> gfrog: 对我来说, 太贵.
<gfrog> iMadper: 那你要买啥样的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 就这个颜色特价貌似
<gfrog> iMadper: 再便宜的，搭上邮费，你就不如去动物园看看了
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像是，那在等等，我想买那个蓝色的
<adam8157> imtxc: 第几个
<gfrog> ad
<imtxc> adam8157: 第二个
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃又要买包？
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃也要买包？
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃也买包？
<adam8157> imtxc: 丑
<adam8157> gfrog: 不买...
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩啊
<imtxc> 擦，前几天的体检结果刚才出来又是建议临床观察。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 何弃疗
<adam8157> imtxc: 吃点儿好的
<imtxc> adam8157: …………
<imtxc> 就不去临床了
<imtxc> adam8157: 下排右二那个不错
<imtxc> 今天特价的这个是土豪金啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 说的对, 我本来想买, 但是看看钱包, 决定不买了.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你钱包真大
<imtxc> iMadper: ………………
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 羊肉泡馍
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
 * iMadper 下班
 * imtxc 也下班
 * adam8157 Friday is my second favorite f word.
<Chaos`Eternal> 有人有兴趣来我们公司做大数据hadoop或者cloudfoundry的售前么
<Chaos`Eternal> 年薪300k起
<Chaos`Eternal> 纯外企
<Chaos`Eternal> 即将上市
<Chaos`Eternal> 公司主页: www.gopivotal.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home | Pivotal (@ gopivotal.com)
<Chaos`Eternal> 上海或北京
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 赞啊
<RainFlying> 售前是不是到处跑：？
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 和我抢生意！
<Chaos`Eternal> 要求：能动手，能喷，肯出差，肯吃苦
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 你啥公司啊
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: VMWARE
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦
<Chaos`Eternal> 前天才去过你们北京office
<Chaos`Eternal> 你做啥的？开发还是售前？
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是pso?
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 我是做支持的
<Chaos`Eternal> o
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 不要求技术的话我可以啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 不要求技术。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 那你能干啥？
<Chaos`Eternal> 纯喷？
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 动手啊
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 出差啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 拿份简历来
<Chaos`Eternal> mailto: chaos@shlug.org
<adam8157> 唉, 咱这做底层的不吃香了
<happyaron> onlylove: wmware薪水怎么样。？
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 放心，不会跟你抢生意的，以后vmware还要卖我们的东西呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我外包的……
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> 不带这样的
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 你做啥的，
<adam8157> happyaron: 我清楚
<Chaos`Eternal> 我招的都是正式员工啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> happyaron: 中上
<happyaron> o
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 500k 上海的话我给你推荐个人
<Chaos`Eternal> 300k只是下限
<Chaos`Eternal> 上不封顶的
<Chaos`Eternal> 价钱看人的
<onlylove> 下班下班
<Chaos`Eternal> support 就是爽啊，能按时下班
<gfrog> adam8157: 出门喝羊汤？
<adam8157> gfrog: 好啊
<gfrog> adam8157: gogogo
<adam8157> gfrog: 走着
 * gfrog 吃完去看金蝉脱壳
<ak5> hi, what's a reliable chinese mirror? I'm based in BJ, China and use ubuntu on some of my boxes here.
<roylez> gfrog: 俩主角太渣了
<roylez> gfrog: 阿诺都不好意思脱上衣
<hrzhu> you can try some mirrors whose geographical location are near China like cn[/jp/tw].archive.ubuntu.com. I use the japan mirror.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 删除lastpass扩展，chrome浏览器终于不再抽风了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452154 最近chrome总是出问题，不管装软件中心里的Chromium还是装官方网页上下载的google-chrome，都会不定期的出现两个错误。 一是提示“密钥环未解锁”，需要输入一次登录密码。 二是提示“本地配置文件损坏”，需要重
<^k^> ─> 新同步。 到“密码与密钥”里看了一下，有个名为“登录”的密钥环，里面储存了2000多个密码，是lastpass …
<ak5> hrzhu: 谢谢
<gfrog> roylez: 当了很多年州长嘛，身材变差了。
<hoxily> linux box这个box的由来是什么？
<hrzhu> box 就是值一台机器吧
<hrzhu> 指
<jusss> hoxily: 你毕业1年了？
<hoxily> jusss: 你知道我是谁？
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道。。。很久以前问过你问题，在一个上午9点左右，关于chmod chown,你当时还让我看你的百度空间貌似
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的钱包挺鼓啊
<jusss> hoxily: telnet登录过你的xp
<hoxily> jusss: 记不清名字了。感觉不是jusss
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> 去 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 里找找，也许能找得到。
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<ak5> ahhh, I am still trying to get a mirror working, but no matter what chinese mirror I try, I get W: GPG error: http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<^k^> ak5 ... ⇪ err: no title
<ak5> as well as a hash sum mismatch
<ak5> any ideas?
<liemehoc> 出一双new balance mx797v2 8.5D美版现货
<liemehoc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35896178939
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ 美亚海淘正品现货 New Balance 新百伦 MX797v2 男子综合训练鞋-淘宝网
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • awk中变量的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452163 这是awk的命令： Code: awk '{if (index($8,"1")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_chr1_tmp"}\  else if (index($8,"2")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_chr2_tmp"}\                   else if (index($8,"3")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_chr3_tmp"}\  else if (index($8,"4")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_chr4_tmp"}\  else if (index($8,"5")==4) {p
<^k^> ─> rint $0 > "$prifx_chr5_tmp"}\  else if (index($8,"6")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_chr6_tmp"}\  else if (index($8,"7")==4) {print $0 > "$prifx_ …
<jackey> 我的tomboy笔记，原来都是保存在ubuntuone里，好久没用了，现在想拿回来，怎么找不到在哪里，求助！！！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何经跟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452166 我可以直接下载http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 这个镜像安装么？ 然后安装完之后以后的升级是自动的么？？ 最终能否安全升级到正式版？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-11-15 21:34
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • unity桌面无法锁屏，挂起 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452167 安装12.04版本，在unity桌面下无法挂机和锁屏，点击后不是灰白色就是黑色，不得不重启lightdm，但是在ubuntu 2d和Gnome下面就都ok，求解决的方法啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 littleworm — 2013-11-15 21:44
<imtxc> iMadper: wpa_actiond 这个的配置文件用的不是 netctl 的么，wiki 里面说的没怎么看懂
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用过, 不知道.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是用wifi-menu的... 简单...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你怎么连wifi
<imtxc> iMadper: 开机手动 wifi-menu?
<iMadper> imtxc: 对.
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<lincoo> nick lincoo
<widon> 我用163邮箱订阅linux mailist，怎么没有收到回复
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使变量应用于不同的终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452170 我希望通过一个表示我的工作目录的study变量，给study赋一个文件地址 study=/home/been/WINE/学习/源代码 通过cd命令直接进入/home/been/WINE/学习/源代码 目录，并且希望变量身体study能应用于全局。 我的实现方法是编辑/etc/profile文件， 加入一
<iMadper> widon: linux maillist? 还有这个?
<thorne> 请问大家 查询某文本中特定字符 前后几行？
<widon> iMadper, linux mailing lists
<widon> iMadper, gmail邮箱都行，gmail邮箱太慢了
<iMadper> thorne: grep xxx -A xx -B xx
<iMadper> thorne: grep pattern -A num -B num filename
<Betach_> MLGB，生在这破j8藏族地区就是他吗的悲催，
<hrzhu> 。。。你是藏族吗
<Betach_> 不是
<Betach_> TMD心情不好去喝点酒惹上了麻烦
<Betach_> 我草
<Betach_> 你见过酒吧的股东和老板嫌没没给他们敬酒打客户的吗？
<Betach_> 没见过？好吧，来我们这边吧
<Betach_> 到了这边有钱可以合法娶回好几个老婆，合法的啊
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-16
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 急求 kubuntu 命令开机启动Plasma，谢谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452180 各位大神，我今儿为了优化速度，不小心把我的kubuntu系统中自动启动的设置，勾掉了桌面Plasma一项，现在开机都是空白的，任务栏什么都没了，请问有什么办法可以用命令设置回来，感谢你们了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccjandMS
<^k^> ─> DN — 2013-11-16 7:52
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何把二进制的shell翻译成明文的shell脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452183 有一个脚本是用bash shell写的，可能是加密或者编译成了二进制文件，见附件； 请问如何把这个二进制文件翻译成明文的shell脚本? 拜谢了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuy069 — 2013-11-16 8:49
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 能否用geogebra输入sqrt(y) + x = 0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452184 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2013-11-16 9:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法启动fbterm，已加入video组，还是提示没有权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452185 RT,每次都得sudo.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxfzhb — 2013-11-16 9:52
<FreshPer> 为何我觉得我的ubuntu里头到处都是问题……
<iMadper> FreshPer: 说说.
<FreshPer> 额，首先开机启动从输入密码到进入桌面会有一段时间的停滞
<FreshPer> 交代一下我的系统时12.04 LTS
<FreshPer> IRC能够上传图片吗？
<lpy> 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> lpy ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<lpy> FreshPer: ^^^
<iMadper> FreshPer: /topic
<iMadper> FreshPer: 那是gnome的问题, 你可以不用gnome, 或者选择自动登录
<lpy> iMadper: KDE!
<iMadper> lpy: 不用...
<iMadper> lpy: 不习惯.
<lpy> iMadper: 你不是用 WM 的嘛？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 就stumpwm了, 挺好, 也不用更新了现在
<iMadper> lpy: gnome 东西太多, 我32g小硬盘hold不住
<lpy> iMadper:  啊咧？你可是试着更新一下 owo
<lpy> iMadper:  你确定 32G 不是 SSD 而是硬盘。。。
<FreshPer> 表示真心不大懂gnome，因为我是多个系统，所以我按照一些多系统教程设置了一下……
<hrzhu> 搜了下 竟然是 lisp 写的
<iMadper> hrzhu: bingo
<iMadper> lpy: ssd不是硬盘???!!!
<lpy> iMadper:  owo 好吧
<iMadper> FreshPer: 多系统还用设置? ubuntu默认就有os-prober了
<iMadper> FreshPer: 什么都不用管就是多系统呀
<lpy> iMadper:   我的 arch 停留在 boot kernel 那里。。。  不想救它了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 找不到kernel还是kerenl初始化不过去?
<iMadper> lpy: 还是跳转不到init程序里面去?
<lpy> 跳转不到 init
<iMadper> lpy: 你的cmdline指定了吗?
<iMadper> lpy: 早先的时候, 要自己指定成systemd, 现在不用了
<lpy> iMadper:  没有
<iMadper> lpy: kernel version?
<lpy> iMadper: 更新 systemd 就已经可以不用指定了
<lpy> iMadper:  3.9还是 3.10
<iMadper> lpy: 是新的kernel不用指定了
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 那是不用指定了
<lpy> iMadper:  纳尼？
<FreshPer> 额……当初有一次安装WIN8+UBUNTU+WIN7的时候采用的是UBUNTu的引导，结果WIN7直接不见了，可以看见WIN8，但是开不起来……
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀, 跳转到哪个进程当作init, 是kernel初始化之后决定的.
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯这知道 owo
<iMadper> FreshPer: 那是你分区的时候弄坏了
<hrzhu> http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/boring.jpg 截图里的书好亮
<hoxily> oWo
<hoxily> o|o
<hoxily> O|O
<iMadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥
<hoxily> iMadper: 其实这个词不是这么发音的。
<iMadper> hoxily: 你觉得我关心这个词怎么发yin吗?
<hoxily> iMadper: 我不知道。
<iMadper> hoxily: :D
<FreshPer> 额，当初是第一装非WUBI的UBUNTU（U盘安装），我也没想太多，貌似就是在分区的时候最后把挂载点挂到了DEV1上头（貌似就是WIN8的系统盘）
<iMadper> DEV1.... 这么奇葩的命名...
<FreshPer> 额……貌似是叫dev1这样的东西吧……因为已经有一段时间了也记不大清楚了……
<hoxily> /dev/sda1 ?
<FreshPer> right
<iMadper> lpy: 有个编程赚钱的活, 来不?
<iMadper> FreshPer: 这个就是设备, 不是挂载点.
<lpy> iMadper: 什么？
<FreshPer> .....
<iMadper> lpy: http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.jp/2013/10/going-beyond-vulnerability-rewards.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Google Online Security Blog: Going beyond vulnerability rewards
<FreshPer> 额……也就是说在那一步的时候就是在选择引导启动的设备？
<lpy> iMadper:  这是要给找漏洞么。。。
<iMadper> lpy: find && fix
<lpy> iM
<lpy> iMadper: owo
<FreshPer> 因为我后来有点怕这个了，就采用网络上的说法，把UBUNTU的/boot，独立出来……然后把下面的某个东西就放在/boot所在的那个/dev/sda上头去了
<iMadper> FreshPer: 你的经历, 已经变成传奇小说了.
<iMadper> lpy: tootoo上面的羊排在特价!
<FreshPer> 啊哈哈
<FreshPer> 或许是因为我对于这个还比较菜，于是在网络上乱找，然后一遍一遍地试
<lpy> iMadper:  你不是说羊肉有腥味吗？
<FreshPer> 因此我现在开机事实上进入的应该是WIN7的引导，因为后来UBUNTU的“入口”是我用EASYBCD添加的……
<iMadper> lpy: 所以做的时候要处理一下膻味
<FreshPer> 一来二去估计引导已经乱了
<iMadper> FreshPer: 开efi, 把linux和windows都加成boot load option.
<FreshPer> efi?
<FreshPer> 我可以试试……以前只用过BIOS……EFI什么的很陌生……
<iMadper> FreshPer: 得看你电脑什么时候买的了
<iMadper> FreshPer: 如果是最近两三年买的, 那就是efi的
<FreshPer> 2011年年初的笔记本
<FreshPer> 应该没有啥问题
<void1> 就算是最近买的，应该也是支持efi，但还是用bios
<iMadper> void1: 那可不一定. 最近买的, win8的, 默认开得绝对是efi
<iMadper> void1: 而且还开了secure boot
<iMadper> void1: win8认证徽标强制你这样了已经.
<FreshPer> 11年WIN8貌似还没…
<iMadper> void1: 不这样做, 微软不给你贴那个小徽标
<FreshPer> 现在不用担心WIN8的问题……我的WIN8光盘是微软和我们学校活动送的……
<FreshPer> 因此不是原装的，原装的就是WIN7
<void1> iMadper: 也是
<iMadper> FreshPer: efi05年就开始普及了
<iMadper> FreshPer: 现在都是2.40版本了
<hrzhu> 05年没那么早吧
<FreshPer> 我觉得我的电脑还不算旧，应该带有EFI的……
<hrzhu> 问一下 uefi 和 efi 一个东西吗
<iMadper> hrzhu: 是.
<iMadper> hrzhu: 早先叫做efi, 只有intel一家在做
<hrzhu> 好像也就 mac 上 uefi 普及早点
<iMadper> hrzhu: 05年的时候, 推广, 加上了u, 代表统一
<hrzhu> 我的主板貌似只有 bios
<iMadper> hrzhu: 你的电脑只有bios不影响这货05年开始推广
<iMadper> hrzhu: 推广 != 普及
<hrzhu> iMadper: 问题是你说 05 年开始普及
<iMadper> hrzhu: 我擦, 我说错了, 应该是推广
<FreshPer> 05年，我还在某个杀毒软件的论坛上泡的过去……
<iMadper> hrzhu: 那会儿am等几个bios厂商才开始*推广*uefi
<iMadper> 05年我还在读初中.
<FreshPer> 我也是
<FreshPer> 那么您是大学生吧？
<iMadper> FreshPer: 别用"您", 就用"你"最好了
<FreshPer> 我系统更新，我试试进入EFI
<FreshPer> 我习惯……虽然没有试过EFI
<hrzhu> 我看过 ubuntu 的 wiki 貌似 uefi 启动还要单独弄个分区 而且后来微软还弄了个什么 key 的 我以后可能还是会用 legacy boot
<iMadper> FreshPer: 从bios转到uefi没有这么平滑的
<FreshPer> ？！
<hrzhu> uefi 除了 bios 设置变帅气了以外有其他好处吗
<iMadper> hrzhu: 是, 不过 FreshPer 有win8, 所以应该已经有uefi spec 分区了
<iMadper> hrzhu: 必须呀!
<FreshPer> ！！！！
<iMadper> hrzhu: uefi提供了各种runtime service
<FreshPer> 我的WIN8是后装的……我强调一下……我当初的多系统是WIN8+WIN7+U，如今是WIN7+U+XP…………
<iMadper> hrzhu: 提供了整套的从硬件到内核的认证, 杜绝了各种在这一层的病毒
<FreshPer> 后装的也很难过度吗？
<iMadper> FreshPer: 很难.
<hrzhu> 有了 7 可以把 XP 抛弃了 10多年的系统了
 * iMadper 首先, 分区得用gpt分区表了吧? 这个怎么过度??
<FreshPer> 不过很怀念XP啊，我XP是为了玩一些很古老的游戏（其实很大程度就是为了打发熊孩子……）
<iMadper> 不过, 倒是不是必需的...
<iMadper> FreshPer: 我擦, 我以为你是大学生
<iMadper> FreshPer: 怎么还有熊孩子
<hrzhu> Windows 7 还是不错的 8 就颠覆了我的使用习惯了
<void1> win8 已经必须uefi了？
<iMadper> void1: 不是.
<FreshPer> 我是大学生……可是在家里我的电脑就是拿来打发熊孩子的……
<FreshPer> 在学校自然是自己玩
<iMadper> void1: 但是win8认证, 必须uefi了
<void1> iMadper: 原来如此
<FreshPer> 我先退了各位大神，看看怎么使用UEFI，顺便重启一下完成更新……
 * iMadper 预测你一定没办法换到uefi. 除了重装
<lpy> iMadper: 仔细看了一眼 发现没一个熟悉的
<iMadper> lpy: void1, hoxily 都是比我来的还早的吧?
<lpy> iMadper: 我说你刚才给我那个
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 那很正常.
<lpy> iMadper:  nginx 倒是可以一试
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 网络好的话, 可以
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 先去吃饭 owo
<iMadper> lpy: 那货前两年用的是svn, clone一下要一天
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<zoufeng> 问问你们，ubuntu 13.10上装gnome 3.10会不会出问题啊？
<zoufeng> 这个频道好冷清啊，才80个人不到哦，咋回事啊？
<FreshPer> UEFI怎么开启？~
<FreshPer> 等等，我有一个问题，对于已经安装好的系统，进入UEFI还有意义吗？……
<iMadper> zoufeng: 装上去试试就知道了.
<iMadper> FreshPer: 在bios界面里有设置. 没意义.
 * iMadper 吃饭!
<FreshPer> …………
<FreshPer> 那么还可以改引导的什么设置吗……我开了以后感觉木有变化，因此我有点疑惑……那么现在还有必要UEFI吗……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Intel wireless-ac 7260在ubuntu下找不到驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452189 各位大神，我新买的电脑装的win8，然后用u盘安装了ubuntu 12.04 LTS版的双系统，但是问题来了 网卡：鈺硕 Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller 无线网卡： 英特尔 Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 这两个网卡因为比较新，在ubuntu下都
<^k^> ─> 找不到驱动，有线都无所谓，主要是无线网卡驱动。我本来想用ndiswrapper装windows的驱动，结果发现AC 7260的 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 局域网win7远程登录ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452196 时不时的折腾一下ubuntu，这两天把办公室闲置的一台电脑装上ubuntu试一下远程登录，还给做成了，很有成就感，给大家分享一下，可能会有错误，请指正 Win7远程登录 Ubuntu Ubuntu系统要做的 ： 在电脑上安装ubuntu12.04 ifconfig 获取ip地址 sud
<^k^> ─> o apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 安装桌面应用 sudo apt-get install openssh-server 安装ssh sudo apt-get i …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Win7远程登录 Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452198 时不时的折腾一下ubuntu，把办公室闲置的一台电脑装上ubuntu ，试了一下远程登录， 成功了。 Win7远程登录 Ubuntu Ubuntu系统要做的： 在电脑上安装ubuntu12.04 ifconfig 获取ip地址 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 安装桌面应用 sudo apt-get
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Win7远程登录 Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452199 时不时的折腾一下ubuntu，把办公室闲置的一台电脑装上ubuntu ，试了一下远程登录， 成功了。 Win7远程登录 Ubuntu Ubuntu系统要做的： 在电脑上安装ubuntu12.04 ifconfig 获取ip地址 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 安装桌面应用 sudo apt-get
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Win7远程登录 Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452200 时不时的折腾一下ubuntu，把办公室闲置的一台电脑装上ubuntu ，试了一下远程登录， 成功了。 Win7远程登录 Ubuntu Ubuntu系统要做的： 在电脑上安装ubuntu12.04 ifconfig 获取ip地址 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 安装桌面应用 sudo apt-get
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 局域网win7远程登录ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452196 时不时的折腾一下ubuntu，这两天把办公室闲置的一台电脑装上ubuntu试一下远程登录，还给做成了，很有成就感，给大家分享一下，可能会有错误，请指正 Win7远程登录 Ubuntu Ubuntu系统要做的 ： 在电脑上安装ubuntu12.04 ifconfig 获取ip地址 sud
<^k^> ─> o apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 安装桌面应用 sudo apt-get install openssh-server 安装ssh sudo apt-get i …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.10安装fuji M205B成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452201 linux环境下安装fuji M205B的驱动还是很方便的，打开系统设置》硬件》打印机》点添加，就看到一个usb打印机类型，选择 fuji，然后选择 P205这一个，就可以了。比在win下都简单。有这款打印机的可以试一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyzq —
<^k^> ─> 2013-11-16 12:37
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 开源virtualbox支持usb最简单方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452202 网上流传开源virtualbox不支持usb，只有原生的才支持。 其实这是一种误解，主要是权限的原因。网上有的支持教程太复杂了。只用简单的命令就可以了。gksu virtualbox就可以了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyzq — 2013-11-16 12:44
<zhanshimw> .
<zhanshimw> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 批量处理文件怎么破？求建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452203 我是一个小白 用了半年linux 在一个JAVA 目录下 有N个 例如 Example1_1 Example1_2 Example2_1的子文件夹 每个文件夹下 都有一个相应的 ExampleN_M.java 源文件 每个源文件都有 一个 头注释 例如： Z*****************************************************************
<^k^> ─> ******** > File Name: Example3_7.java > Author: ma6174 > Mail: ma6174@163.com > Created Time: 2013年11月16日 星期六 12时48分11秒 ** …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新装的13.10，系统监视器的网速监视只能检测无线网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452207 有线网卡上，无论是ipv4还是ipv6,统统视而不见，一直定格在0 很不爽啊，有人碰到过吗？ 不想折腾conky一类的…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 metorm — 2013-11-16 14:14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu studio13.10安装nvidia官网最新驱动后分辨率只有640X480 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452208 U盘安装Ubuntu Studio13.10 64bit系统，启动有花屏，按网上说的，下载了官网Nvidia 64bit 的驱动，安装后发现只有 320X240,640X480两种8位色的分辨率，请问题如何解决？请指教下，无甚感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> lionbom — 2013-11-16 14:16
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 每次更新都会出错，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452209 我是Xubuntu 13.10 amd64 Code: love@xubuntu13.10:~$ sudo apt-get update ...... 下载 8,766 kB，耗时 1分 24秒 (103 kB/s) W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/ap
<^k^> ─> t/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash 校验和不符 E: Some index files failed to d …
<YIFU_> 终于可以说中文l
<YIFU_> 了
<ofan> nnnnd vps弄个archlinux直接装不了了
<hrzhu> vps 为什么要弄那么激进的 distro
<gzgebjgd> hrzhu: 因为蛋疼
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 给我寄点德国香肠来吧
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 不在家
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 奥地利呢
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 我出车祸了，给我寄点慰问品
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 出毛车祸了？
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 被车撞了
<ofan> 都走不了路，缝了好几针
<necomancer> ofan, 我会给车寄瓶漆的
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 擦  不是把
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 我就说美国人开车不靠普
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 被男的撞了还是女的
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 男的
<ofan> 上来就推卸责任的
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 推卸个毛阿
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 美国果然不行  放到德国 行人的责任也不能直接撞得
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 不过有保险  你不用担心  你应该能得到不少的赔偿
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 我自己没保险，得跟车主要保险
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 车主有保险的
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 他应该有第三方险
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 德国必须的
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 这又不是德国
<gfrog> ofan: 我了个去
<gfrog> ofan: 撞到哪里了？
<ofan> gfrog: 腿，额头
<ofan> 膝盖
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 当初我没去美国是对的阿
<gfrog> ofan: 啧啧，难道是你过马路被人70码了……
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 美国医保就是烂啊
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 确实烂
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 不过老美技术牛逼，没病差点给我查出病来
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 保险也烂
<x007007007> 你们都到国外啦啊啊啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 启动慢，求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452211 我刚装的Ubuntu13.10, 感觉开机启动非常慢，老长时间才到登陆界面，并且登陆界面刚出现时，输入框不能输入密码，要等个5秒左右，突然变成了我自己设置的桌面，然后输入框才能输入密码，输入密码确定后，屏幕变黑，再等个15秒左右，才能到正
<hougelangley> 各位有没有在tp-link上刷openwrt或者ddwrt的经验？
<gzgebjgd> hougelangley: 直接刷就是了
<hougelangley> gzgebjgd: 提示18000错误
<gzgebjgd> hougelangley: 我的就是从amazon上买的一个tplink 直接网页刷完事  当然你要找对了fw
<hougelangley> gzgebjgd: fw没有问题
<gzgebjgd> hougelangley: 那就应该不会有问题
<hougelangley> 一直提示18000，网上说是tftp服务
<hrzhu> 去 wiki 上看看是不是支持你的设备
<hrzhu> wiki 蛮全的
<zhanshimw> .
<hougelangley> hrzhu: 支持，tp-link wr841n
<gzgebjgd> @bimawen：今天同事们闲聊，回忆当年的十一届三中全会刚刚结束时候的景象，那时候的中国百姓，人人意气风发，个个扬眉吐气，国内各界纷纷摩拳擦掌投身改革，国外各路海外学人纷纷回国效力。再看看如今的十八届三中全会之后，政熄人瘟，股市狂泻，唯独海外移民中介机构生意红火，一枝独秀。
<hougelangley> gzgebjgd, hrzhu: 知道为什么不行了，硬件版本是v10，而目前支持的硬件知道v8
<gzgebjgd> @galileo44：轉：大陸已經站起來了，如今已有多達18個國家對我們開放免簽。只要有了中國護照，就能享受毛里求斯、烏干達食人族之旅，東帝汶維和之旅，印尼強姦之旅…還可能體驗到小夥伴們政權交替的開國之旅。它是探險家至寶。有它才有了真正「說走就走、說死就死」的冒險之旅，吳敦義你行麼？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • stardictd-0.4 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452213 huzheng 写道 " 字典软件星际译王发布了stardictd-0.4版，可以用来搭个像 http://www.stardict.cn 一样的在线词典网站。 代码 发布在Google Code上。" 来源： Solidot 统计信息: 发表于 由 levee — 2013-11-16 15:24
<knownbad> ?
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: ofan被车给亲了
<knownbad> 屁眼疼吗？
<knownbad> 希望他没事。
<knownbad> 得去睡了。
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 没有医保的他
<PinoCao> ofen那几点了？？
<PinoCao> 还是国内好～～
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 好个毛
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 国内直接死了
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 司机一看你没死  倒车继续压过
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 你说的那都是个别例子。。
 * gzgebjgd 出门吃早餐
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 要是都那样，你还能跟我这里聊天？？
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 个别什么 我看到的都是来回压死  被撞 了直接装死就对了
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 因为你会装死啊
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 请问你那是国内？？哪个国内？？哦。忘了说了。我这里是中国国内。。
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 我说的就是中国国内
<hrzhu> gzgebjgd: 虽然我对自己国家没好感 不过我你说的肯定是个别列子
<gzgebjgd> hrzhu: 还真不是
<gzgebjgd> hrzhu: 没好感就对了
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 其实在国外也有相当一部分人和你的想法是一样的。。都是看别人的什么都好，自己的什么都不好。。孩子孩子不争气，老婆老婆没人家的漂亮～～就连小JJ都比别人的短半截～～
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 这叫人身攻击
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 你说的那是小JJ那部分么？？额。。临场发挥的。。突发奇想。别在意，可以直接略过就好了。。
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 还好孩子争气  老婆漂亮 JJ还够大
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 连女同事都对我暗送秋波 一想到这里我就还真有些小激动呢
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 额～～突然让我想起一句古语，勿以蛋大而为之，勿以蛋小而不为。。
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 呵呵～～
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 从小蛋就大得路过
<PinoCao> gzgebjgd: 林蛋大？？
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 恩
<gzgebjgd> PinoCao: 你好  鼻诺操
 * gzgebjgd 出门 吃早餐
<he_> 有人会wine lol 吗？
<cap_sensitive> hi？
<cap_sensitive> 怎么在 zsh 里设置变量？
<^k^> cap_sensitive:点点点.  16:26 
<necomancer> 一样啊
<necomancer> A=b
<necomancer> 这样的形式
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统ubuntu13.04升级至13.10的过程出现问题，求助高手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452216 我按照系统提示升级系统，在distribution upgrate的窗口内显示安装升级过程，但是到了installing the upgrate时的configuring python3-update-manager升级进度就一直不走了，在终端显示的是flashplugin-installer:downloading http://archi
<linuxlearn> linux体验中心 linuxlearn.net 提供免费的linux服务器给大家使用
<alvin_rxg> Title: 免费linux服务器-linux免费服务器-linux学习网-linux体验中心-uinx体验中心-unix-center.net (@ linuxlearn.net)
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • WQY微米黑的温度符号怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452221 一个小圈+大写C，为什么一直没有修正？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-11-16 17:00
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • xp中无法设置vim的字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452222 我在gvim中,很容易将字体设置为 DejaVu Sans Mono, 编辑-选择字体- DejaVu Sans Mono 就可以了. 请看附件gvim.jpeg ,我输入 link,它的显示状况. 在vim中,死活设置不好,我查找了很多资料,说要在_vimrc中增加一行 (我的系统是xp+vim for xp ) set guifont=DejaVu\ Sans\ Mono:h1
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice的自动连字符就是不能出现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452223 3.5一直到4.0，还有更早的openoffice，不管怎么设置，就是不能自动生成连字符。不知道什么原因。 你们有这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-11-16 17:03
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 关键问题是你报警了么
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 当时被撞之后
<ofan> gzgebjgd: 警察在场
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 那就没事了  这种事情不要自己私了  让警察决断
<gzgebjgd> of
<gzgebjgd> ofan: 不论是你撞了 还是你被撞  不要私了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 下面，你们都用什么下载工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452225 chrome自带的下载，下载的文件好像不能超过4.7G。下载过很多次大的视频文件，每次只能下载4.7G。 不要说yaaw+aria2之类的。 firefox 有downthemall，flashgot +aria2 wget uget curl fatrat ，都能浏览器直接调用。 chrome这货，你们都用什么
<^k^> ─> 下载？比如下载百度云的东西。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2013-11-16 17:19
<zoufeng> 请问ubuntu如何使用tor翻墙啊？
<iMadper> zoufeng: 你遇到什么问题了?
<iMadper> zoufeng: tor装不上? 连接不上? 连上了翻不了?
<iMadper> zoufeng: 什么都不说, 别人怎么告诉你?
<alvin_rxg>  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 迅雷离线助手+YAAW For Chrome+Aria2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452226 http://sandy.is-programmer.com/posts/36635.html 迅雷离线助手+YAAW For Chrome+Aria2 [img] Attachment: xunleilixian.jpg [/img] 这句话是什么意思啊？怎么进入需要保存下载文件的目录，在此处打开终端是什么意思，怎么样运行运行aria2c？ aria2c --enable-rpc --rpc-
<heka> 大家好，请问hg clone googlecode被墙了怎么办？
<jusss> iMadper: 做运维需要啥要求不
<iMadper> jusss: 看什么level的运维了
<jusss> iMadper: 分几个级别？
<iMadper> jusss: 看你要多少钱
<jusss> iMadper: 最低的吧，我没经验
<iMadper> jusss: 这个价位一般三大要求.  1. 力气大, 能吃苦, 禁冻  2. 基本的网络知识  3. 基本的服务器搭建能力. 顺便说下, 跟经验没关系.
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，还没搭建过服务器
<jusss> iMadper: 你现在从事的算什么职业？
<iMadper> jusss: 按照教程一步步来, 其实谁都会
<iMadper> jusss: 我? qa呀
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 你找石家庄本地的工作?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> jusss: 还行, 石家庄没啥好学校
<iMadper> jusss: 貌似整个河北就没啥好学校
<jusss> iMadper: 现在可以在学校住，在石家庄找工作不需要担心住宿问题
<iMadper> jusss: 恩.
<jusss> iMadper: 河北有个石家庄陆军学院。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 还有个燕大。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 闻所未闻
<iMadper> 阉大是啥? 燕山大学?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，燕山大学
<iMadper> 去那个学校用不用净身?
<iMadper> 阉大, 听名字就害怕
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 我在网上找找看有没有要我的公司。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 帮我看看这个怎么样  http://jobs.zhaopin.com/209732211252585.htm?ssidkey=y&ss=201&ff=03
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: cisco / windows /linux/系统工程师/实习实训生 转正5000招聘-北京荣新广育科技有限公司-石家庄招聘-智联招聘
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 你是燕山大学的？
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 不是在秦皇岛么
<jusss> gzgebjgd: 我不是燕山大学的。。。我在石家庄
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道, 完全没听说过.
<iMadper> jusss: 这家公司是做教育的, 又免费培训, 完全理解不能
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 这家呢 http://jobs.zhaopin.com/shijiazhuang/LINUX%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88%E5%9F%B9%E8%AE%AD%E7%94%9F_463053217250367.htm?ssidkey=y&ss=201&ff=03
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: linux工程师/培训生招聘-景田科技发展有限公司-石家庄招聘-智联招聘
<iMadper> jusss: 全面的软件知识结构(操作系统、软件工程、设计模式、数据结构、数据库系统、网络安全)；   我自忖做不到
<iMadper> /么
 * iMadper 尚且不知道什么叫做设计模式, 更加不懂网络安全. 
<iMadper> 也不知道一个做led的公司, 要网络安全干嘛? 怕别人入侵你led发光体?
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 不过还挺好的, 跟CREE合作.
<iMadper> jusss: cree的led灯头, 我非常喜欢, 想来不是个小公司.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 除了智联还有那个什么英才的网站？
<iMadper> jusss: 51job呀
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 入党把
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，我去看看
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 那才是正途
<iMadper> gzgebjgd: 入党太麻烦.
<jusss> gzgebjgd: 都没入团
<iMadper> gzgebjgd: 各种党课/考试/审核
<gzgebjgd> iMadper: jusss 推倒二代
 * jusss 吃饭去
<waverwoo> who
<waverwoo> wc
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 没想到一向封闭、为了安全狠狠考虑的chrome居然开放字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452228 真是吓了我一跳，chrome一步一步限制权限，没想到也开放了一回 PS:win下截的图，想发到卡饭的，结果因为手机邮箱被封了，发邮件也没改出来。好吧，又一个会员被逼退。 QQ截图20131116185059.pngQQ截图201
<^k^> ─> 31116185007.pngQQ截图20131116184918.pngQQ截图20131116184732.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-11-16 19:07
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 用上了Maxthon 4 LINUX http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452230 1.png 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhaoyun — 2013-11-16 19:35
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【推荐】模拟神器 - 全能游戏模拟器『RetroArch』 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452231 更多内容可访问官方网站（英文） http://www.libretro.com/ 此模拟器原生支持Linux, Windows, Mac OS X, *BSD, PS3, XBox360, Wii, Android, iOS, Blackberry 等平台，可谓不光是模拟核心全，支持的平台同样全，此乃真神器！而且完全
<^k^> ─> 免费，完全开源，作者真良心！ 此前用过Android版，后来才知道有这么多平台支持，官方只提供Ubuntu的PPA和 …
<jiero> only
<jiero> onlylove: 看那些大学生，都感觉小孩子一般。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 或者老人。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 发生了啥，我刚来
<jiero> onlylove: 我被赶到大学城居住了
<onlylove> jiero: 赶……
<jiero> onlylove: 在大学里看到很多面孔
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧想个办法帮我打消买相机的想法
<jiero> onlylove: 买了相机也是给别人照相的，纯消费品，算了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 你又不自拍，要相机干嘛。
<onlylove> jiero: 谁把你赶到大学城了……赶这个动词……
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。该说什么词呐。
<jiero> onlylove: 因为我吃白饭太久了
<onlylove> jiero: 你还没上班呐？
<jiero> onlylove: 不上班了
<jiero> onlylove: 受不了打工。
<onlylove> jiero: 不上班总不能靠老爸老妈
<onlylove> jiero: 打工无所谓了
<onlylove> jiero: 我不也整天没心没肺的打工么
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<tryit> http://www.zhihu.com/jobs/engineer-web
<^k^> tryit ... ⇪ Web 开发工程师 - 知乎招聘
<jiero> onlylove: 。和那个其实也不是特别关系
<tryit> 加分项
<tryit> 日常使用 *nix 系统，熟悉 Gentoo/LFS 者优先，日常编程使用 Vim/Emacs 编辑器
<tryit> 真难得啊
<adam8157> jiero: 求住大学城
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • ubuntu vpn连接设置连不上，求助各位！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452240 我是前天刚装的系统，为了上网把mentohust设置了，也认证成功了，ping了下可以ping通网关，但就是上不了网。。。 我原来用的win7,我们学校是需要二次拨号的，所以我想再建个vpn。可是问题来了。。。按照网上搜的方法vpn连
<onlylove> lfs最近总是GCC编译失败
<onlylove> 加分项都是optional不是essential
<tryit> onlylove, 不要折腾LFS，直接用gentoo就好
<onlylove> tryit: 你这个可以问meaculpa，他见解不错
<iMadper> tryit: http://www.zhihu.com/jobs/engineer-infrastructure   这个倒是不错. 不过, 我总觉得, 知户的用户, 水平普遍不如百度知道.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 基础架构工程师（底层方向）- 知乎招聘
<onlylove> tryit: gentoo和lfs是两个不同的方向
<onlylove> iMadper: 看不同的方向
<onlylove> iMadper: 百度知道抄的比较多
<onlylove> iMadper: 知乎有些问题，用户的见解比较不错
<tryit> 前段时间差点format掉gentoo，犹豫再三还是放弃了
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 总觉得, 知户装13的成分比较大, 百度知道那些人, 还是踏踏实实的在搬答案, 或者是搬一些跟问题无关的答案.
<onlylove> iMadper: 百度还有很多刷分灌水机
<iMadper> onlylove: 呃.. 这分有毛好刷的, 又不能换红包. 要刷也刷淘宝的积分呀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04安装完登陆后没有界面怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452242 13.04安装完后...输入密码登陆...然后就只有一个背景..左边的菜单条和上面的菜单条都没有..怎么办?桌面点右键新建文件夹倒是可以看见.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 evilicy — 2013-11-16 20:43
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，反正就是那么一句话，见一个问题就回答那么一句
<onlylove> iMadper: 百度回答一个问题2分
<iMadper> onlylove: 好吧... 其实, 我觉得, 采纳率还是更重要一些
<xiangfu> 我现在招人中。
<xiangfu> 运维类的吧。
<xiangfu> Ｃ语言招不到。。。
<xiangfu> 工作内容也简单。我有Ｎ个ＶＰＳ／服务器需要维护。
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我连个实习生都找不到...
<adam8157> 我组也没招到人
<xiangfu> haha
<xiangfu> 都是一样的问题啊。
<xiangfu> 为什么找工作的这么多，招人招不到呢。。。
<void1> xiangfu: 钱
<onlylove> xiangfu: 你下次看到jiero把他拉过去
<onlylove> void1: 不是钱的问题，你这个要问hr
<onlylove> void1: 因为招人决定权貌似在HR那
<onlylove> xiangfu: VPS，你是卖虚拟主机的？
<iMadper> xiangfu: 你不名盘呀
<void1> onlylove: hr是帮你找候选人，招人是manager的事情
<iMadper> xiangfu: 你的c, 要是工资够, 我就辞职去跟你写
<onlylove> xiangfu: 你给优惠价不
<iMadper> xiangfu: 问题是, 你不名盘
<onlylove> void1: 问题是HR就刷掉了
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我有查不到
<onlylove> void1: manager根本见不到人
<iMadper> xiangfu: 难道你去商店买东西, 商店不给你价签, 你敢加入购物车然后去刷卡?
<void1> onlylove: 要是价廉物美，hr不会刷掉的
<onlylove> void1: 价廉物美……一分钱一分货
<iMadper> onlylove: 狗屁一分钱一分货
<void1> onlylove: 对，所以问题还是在钱上
<onlylove> void1: 现在的HR就这样，你价廉物美他反而不敢要
<iMadper> onlylove: 绝对有水平不如你, 然后拿钱比你多的
<onlylove> iMadper: 是，我承认
<iMadper> onlylove: 也绝对有水平比你高, 但是挣钱比你少的
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是很多时候和HR的谈判都在钱上挂掉
<iMadper> onlylove: hr也没办法, 是财务不批
<onlylove> iMadper: 到最后，是老板的问题，我想不花钱找能干活的
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒不会, 不过老板自己心中有个范围而已.
<iMadper> onlylove: 老板又不是墨迹侠, imtxc_away
<onlylove> iMadper: 有没有范围我不知道，我谈成的都是外企的外包
<onlylove> iMadper: 国内私企都没谈成
<onlylove> iMadper: 外企是不缺钱的
<iMadper> onlylove: 没见过外企裁员?
<iMadper> onlylove: 各种全球裁员1/3的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我被裁过
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以嘛, 外企也缺钱.
<onlylove> iMadper: 和那些想你不要钱的私企比起来，已经是土豪了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我曾经有过一次面试，那职位要网管加系统管理员（有交换机，有服务器），税前3K，那哥们和我说，你的经验不值这些钱，我不能给你
<onlylove> iMadper: 北京，税前3K
<iMadper> onlylove: 呃........疯了
<onlylove> iMadper: 火车站招保安的广告还TM每月接近2K,管吃住管服装呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 管服装 == 不让你穿自己衣服
<onlylove> iMadper: 保安
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不穿衣服谁知道你是保安
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 不穿衣服, 直接报警了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我来北京第一次面试，是在国家图书馆那边，税前2200，当天没成，第二次去，税前1K8
<iMadper> onlylove: 这怎么了?
<adam8157> 妈蛋 58上的房子一格真是图片的也没有
<onlylove> adam8157: 你做梦呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 你又要搬了?
<onlylove> adam8157: 醒醒
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<onlylove> iMadper: 北京毕业生多钱
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是带着三年经验来的
<hongker> onlylove: 有经验就是老大。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 毕业生价格千差万别好不好
<onlylove> hongker: 有经验才是孙子
<hongker> onlylove: 怎么会
<iMadper> onlylove: 2k -- 20k都有的是
<hongker> onlylove: 大多数企业招人不都要求要个两三年经验的么
<iMadper> onlylove: 至于经验, 得看是什么经验
<onlylove> hongker: 你没经验，人说你没经验，你没脾气吧，你有经验，人说新手学两天就比你强
<adam8157> onlylove: 我觉得你错在心理价位太低, 只舍得给低工资的一般都要扣很多 给三千要求5千的能力, 多的反而大方些, 给10000要求7000的能力 cc iMadper
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> iMadper: 月底搬家
<iMadper> adam8157: 还不考虑remote?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你这个想法在北京有效
<adam8157> iMadper: remote ruins career
<onlylove> adam8157: 我去IBM面试IT，3K直接被PASS
<onlylove> adam8157: 早知道我应该多要点
<iMadper> adam8157: 要啥自行车呀...
<adam8157> onlylove: 你以后一定要对方说出价格
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得helpdesk么，这么简单的工作，工资不会太高，结果TI直接税前4K5
<adam8157> onlylove: 我认识的helpdesk工资也不低的...
<xiangfu> 明盘？什么意思？
<xiangfu> 我是创业公司，今年成立的。
 * adam8157 这里的老人都创业了
<onlylove> adam8157: 在我家，helpdesk，就是俗称的修电脑的网管，最多2K
<nickVSS> 哦！！！创业公司！
<xiangfu> 我自己成立的公司。
<iMadper> xiangfu: 不是生意人呀....
<nickVSS> 是搞什么的
<void1> 创业公司招人当然难啦
<onlylove> adam8157: 最牛的是，有个妹子，据说用系统自己获得的IP能组网，注意，没dhcp服务器
<void1> 就维护一下vps的话，不如去论坛上找些大学生打工比较实际
<iMadper> void1: 只要明盘, 就好招
<xiangfu> 公司买了Ｎ个ＶＰＳ，加一些服务器。
<xiangfu> 需要一个人来维护。外加一些ＶＰＳ，网站相关的事情。
<xiangfu> 我现在没有时间来做。
<xiangfu> 要求：就是Debian, wordpress, LAMP, WIKI, 这些基本的都要会安装。使用。
<xiangfu> ？
<xiangfu> 工资好商量，看水平吧。
<xiangfu> 我买了一个网站　：　btctele.com
<xiangfu> 还有公司开发用的服务器等等。
<^k^> xiangfu:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> Title: 比特币充值平台 - Btctele.com (@ btctele.com)
<nickVSS> 现场招聘吗？
<onlylove> xiangfu: 多钱
<iMadper> xiangfu: 明盘就是, 把"工资好商量"  换成  "工资 6k"
<onlylove> xiangfu: 最起码给个下线
<iMadper> xiangfu: :-)
<iMadper> xiangfu: onlylove: 暗盘不好接呀
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 乃们都招人？
<adam8157> gfrog: 招啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我突然觉得北京那些一月还在赚2000的，生活在水深火热之中
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要招个小伙伴么？
<xiangfu> 我就打字。都能搞出刷屏来。
<iMadper> xiangfu: 不是, 是你卡了
<xiangfu> 看水平啊。我也不知道行情是多少。
<xiangfu> 给个行情。
<xiangfu> 比如２年经验大概都是多少。在北京？
<xiangfu> 我就给个明盘。
<xiangfu> 大家给我个意见。我马上给个明盘。
<iMadper> xiangfu: 然后这些字一起收到的
<xiangfu> 好吧。
<hongker> 只会搞点web开发的路过。。
<xiangfu> 可能是我网络的问题。
<gfrog> onlylove: 你想多了，帝都收盘子的服务员2500一个月包吃住。比赚8k，10k的安逸
<xiangfu> web 开发我也招。
<xiangfu> 我招运维，Ｃ语言，ＷＥＢ开发。
<iMadper> xiangfu: c有意
<onlylove> xiangfu: 不是你网站的问题，我和你说，你别连续发言超过4行
<hongker> 你的web开发是哪方面的？
<xiangfu> ＬＡＭＰ，ＷＯＲＤＰＲＥＳＳ
<hongker> xiangfu: j2ee..php...net??
<nickVSS> 话说，我是后来来的，能说说你们公司具体是做什么的吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 58看房子呢...
<xiangfu> no j2ee.
<hongker> lamp啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 那是包吃住的，还有不包吃住的
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我就一个问题, 支持远程办公吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: 服务员超累
<gfrog> adam8157: 58不靠谱
<town> ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 你要上杆子找虐那我也没招啊
<xiangfu> LAMP, Wordpress.
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥靠谱?
<xiangfu> 这些
<xiangfu> 远程这个没想好。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，不了解，你当码农不累嘛？
<onlylove> hongker: LAMP和wordpress就是PHP和MS的.net没关系
<gfrog> adam8157: 自如啊
<hongker> xiangfu: 那就是招php了吧。
<void1> gfrog: 同样工资的收盘子和IT，肯定是收盘子累很多啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 自如贵
<hongker> onlylove: 我知道
<adam8157> 唉...
<gfrog> void1: 见过码农过劳死，你见过收盘子的过劳死么？
<nickVSS> 招c的话，对技术有具体要求吗？如精通SDL神马的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都大土壕了
<xiangfu> hongker:　嗯。也可以说招ＰＨＰ，但所有网站都是基于wordpress的。
<void1> gfrog: 你看看过劳死的码农的工资
<adam8157> gfrog: 脑累和运动型的不能比
<onlylove> gfrog: 过劳死的都拿年薪的
<adam8157> gfrog: 自如的话就得准备2.5K了, 一年三万啊
<nickVSS> 话说，能鸟下我吗？
<gfrog> onlylove: void1 啧啧，我怎么见的过劳死都是苦逼一线码农
<xiangfu> 等等我一个一个说：WEB开发的要求在这里：http://btctele.com/jobs.php
<^k^> xiangfu ... ⇪ 工作机会 - 比特币充值电话费 - Btctele.com
<adam8157> 乖乖
<adam8157> nickVSS: 鸟
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都大土壕了
<adam8157> gfrog: 亚历山大
<void1> gfrog: 没错是一线，但是和收盘子的比比工资看
<xiangfu> Ｃ语言的要求是：openwrt, linux, C, 最好５年能上经验。
<onlylove> xiangfu: 搞比特币的？
 * gfrog 继续看片儿
<xiangfu> 运维这个：两年经验吧。
<gfrog> void1: 过劳死的码农工资也很多没超过5位数
<void1> nickVSS: 比如说你说精通SDL，可能就已经被刷掉了 XD
<adam8157> C的要求我够
<onlylove> xiangfu: openwrt这……确定是C不是网络？
<adam8157> lol
<xiangfu> SDL是什么？
<void1> gfrog: 所以说你和收盘子的比比呀，收盘子的能到5位数？
<adam8157> onlylove: 明显是要做嵌入式产品
<xiangfu> onlylove: 我不是使用openwrt, 我是开发openwrt
<onlylove> adam8157: 但是还有比特币充话费的……
<nickVSS> 做嵌入式啊！可惜了！
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以他做啥我很迷惘
<iMadper> xiangfu: 五年经验... 再见...
<xiangfu> 两个项目，有什么迷惘
<xiangfu> Ｃ语言这个２，３年不行啊。。。
<nickVSS> 五年经验………我还是围观吧！
<xiangfu> 我已经快８年了。Ｃ语言。
<hongker> 老牛哦
<void1> 我发现这个频道的平均年龄总算小下去了
<nickVSS> 擦！
<onlylove> xiangfu: 你问下imadper和adam8157这些搞过linux kernel的，多少经验
<adam8157> onlylove: xiangfu 我四年
<iMadper> onlylove: 别把我跟 adam8157 放在一起说, 我虚
<xiangfu> 什么意思？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我仨月.
<xiangfu> 最好提交代码到linux.org 才算 :-)
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux.org (@ linux.org)
<nickVSS> 话说，我也才6个月
<xiangfu> 如果已经提交代码到linux.org 就不算经验了。
<xiangfu> 直接招。
<adam8157> iMadper: 虚个蛋  我现在手生你又不是不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 你仨月比我知道多得多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 那我也虚.
<xiangfu> 或者有提交代码到openwrt.org 也可以直接接，不看工作经验。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* OpenWrt (@ openwrt.org)
<hongker> 按你们的计算。。我是一点经验也没有。。弱爆了。
<onlylove> xiangfu: 来点实际的刺激下他们
<xiangfu> 有兴趣发邮件给我吧  xiangfu@openmobilefree.net
<xiangfu> Ｃ语言：１５Ｋ左右
<adam8157> 估计刺激不到我
<x007007007> 干什么的？
<xiangfu> ＰＨＰ：１０Ｋ左右
<adam8157> 我就说
<xsky> 呵呵，
<xsky> 人真多啊
<xiangfu> 运维这个：６Ｋ左右
<xiangfu> 每月
<x007007007> 我擦，C15k/M？
<hongker> 好刺激。
<onlylove> 喵的，我要去运维……
<xiangfu> ＰＨＰ如果强：１０到１５Ｋ
<iMadper> xiangfu: 这个, 其实我来说, 貌似c这个要求有点儿高.
<xiangfu> 不高不行啊。。。
<nickVSS> ………！代码，能撸10万行能上吗？
<xiangfu> 不高写不出代码。我们所有的代码都在主干分支。
<hongker> xiangfu: 怎么算强。。自己开发算么
<xiangfu> 不如他不提交。。。就不算完成工作。
<xsky> 这个也不算高的，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用命令行启动终端的配置文件问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452244 我写了一个脚本，目的是启动一个终端然后在终端自动执行相关操作。 启动终端的命令为gnome-terminal -e "sh /home/vm/tmp/tmp.sh" --title="tmp test" --tab-with-profile=/home/vm/.bashrc --working-directory=/home/vm/tmp。 现象是：终端正常运行，但是提
<xiangfu> 还有一种计算方法。
<onlylove> nickVSS: 你撸十万行printf还是include
<xiangfu> 提交一行代码１０块ＲＭＢ
<x007007007> 现在写php一个月3k在上海。。
<nickVSS> …………！
<xsky> 。。。
<xsky> 不会吧，
<x007007007> 浦东
<iMadper> xiangfu: 加我一个吧, 我兼职免费给你写c. 连学代写, 大不了帮你们check and fix code
<hongker> x007007007: 这么悲惨啊
<x007007007> 今年刚毕业
<xsky> 那怎么活下去的啊
<void1> 哎，这频道完蛋了
<xiangfu> 提交一行代码１０块，这个要求怎么样？
<xsky> 一行10快？
<iMadper> x007007007: 我现在每天回邮件, 不用写代码, 一个月工资都比你高
<xiangfu> iMadper: 因为我们做的是开源。所以所有的代码都是开放。
<nickVSS> 有兼职吗？写代码的
<x007007007> 有啥好的建议吗
<iMadper> xiangfu: 你们是直接做mainline?
<xiangfu> 目前的项目在这里：https://github.com/BitSyncom/mm/
<^k^> xiangfu ⇪ ti: BitSyncom/mm · GitHub
<xiangfu> https://github.com/BitSyncom/cgminer
<^k^> xiangfu ⇪ t: BitSyncom/cgminer · GitHub
<xsky> 我开源了个小项目，
<xiangfu> mainline 是什么意思？
<onlylove> xiangfu: 主干啊
<void1> xiangfu: cgminer是你clone来的吧 XD
<xsky> 有人兴趣么？ C++的，WEB的，
<xiangfu> 我们叫upstream.
<iMadper> xiangfu: 恩.
<xiangfu> void1: 作者是conman,
<void1> 这年头，挖不出来啦
<adam8157> 15K在帝都招5年C, 困难
<xsky> 真想不到，还有这么多人聊IRC
<nickVSS> c++我才刚学的！
<zodiac1111> 这是赶上现场招聘了?哇
<xiangfu> 你直接看主干分支也可以。我这里是我目前没有提交的代码。
<xiangfu> void1 ^
<onlylove> xsky: 不多不多，你去英文频道更多
<xsky> https://github.com/0xsky/xblog 这个
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: 0xsky/xblog · GitHub
<xsky> 哦，英文聊不来啊
<hongker> irc在linux下还是很不错的
<void1> 全是挖矿的...
<xiangfu> void1: https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/driver-avalon.c
<^k^> xiangfu ⇪ t: cgminer/driver-avalon.c at master · ckolivas/cgminer · GitHub
<xiangfu> 这是我写的代码
<xiangfu> 里边有 xiangfu@openmobilefree.net 有意可发邮件到我邮箱
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<xsky> 我是在WIN下聊ICR的
<onlylove> 挖矿……按照有些人的说法，是不是用Lisp写做ASIC更赚钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，贵C码农看起来也不值钱呢。 才15k
<xiangfu> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/driver-avalon.c 如果写代码有这水平直接招，工资好说。
<gfrog> iMadper: 虚男
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 本来就是 现在写邮件的值钱 cc iMadper
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<hongker> xiangfu: 对php的要求呢
<xiangfu> 这个水平（https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/driver-avalon.c）我们公司能出２０Ｋ
<iMadper> adam8157: 客服来的.
<xsky> 写代码的苦B啊
<xsky> 天天写写邮件就有钱拿，多爽
 * gfrog 来个招python码农的吧。
<xiangfu> hongker: php: 看这里：http://btctele.com/jobs.php
<nickVSS> 话说，你这是写的win上运行的东西吗？
<void1> xiangfu: 就算是bitcoin，你这样出工资，能玩多久啊？
<^k^> xiangfu ... ⇪ 工作机会 - 比特币充值电话费 - Btctele.com
<gfrog> xiangfu: 我猜20k你在这招不到C码农…… 要不double试试？
<void1> xiangfu: 挖矿这个东西，明白人都知道不靠谱
<nickVSS> 不是嵌入式？
<iMadper> nickVSS: 两个不同项目... xiangfu 说过了...
<xiangfu> 40K  一个月？
<xsky> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/driver-avalon.c 这个牛
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: cgminer/driver-avalon.c at master · ckolivas/cgminer · GitHub
<xiangfu> 一年５０Ｗ
<xiangfu> ？
<void1> xsky: 没什么特别牛的
<nickVSS> 一20k还可以吧！
<onlylove> xiangfu: gfrog目前就职于redhat
<gfrog> onlylove: 不在，谢谢
<nickVSS> 一个月20K
<xiangfu> 一个月４０Ｋ？
<xsky> This is a multi-threaded multi-pool FPGA and ASIC miner for bitcoin. 这个还不牛啊，
<gfrog> onlylove: 还在redhat的话一个月能给20k我就烧高香了
<xiangfu> 一个月４０Ｋ。不行，承受不起
<nickVSS> 开玩笑吧！一个月40K
<hongker> 这里的都是牛人。。除了me..
<onlylove> xiangfu: 哦，错了，不是RH，是南非人开UBUNTU的那个
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<xiangfu> 没明白你们的意思？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 你这代码 先不说逻辑, 格式啥的能写成这么干净舒服的就不止20K
<x007007007> 现在有种高不成，第不就的感觉啊啊
<xiangfu> 难道中国的Ｃ语言高手已经４０Ｋ了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来这周进展不错啊
<iMadper> nickVSS: 相比于c的要求, 20k其实不算高.
<void1> xsky: 他写了avalon的驱动，仅此而已，其他都是从人家那里fork来的
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天去哪玩儿了？
<freeflying> gfrog, sigh
<xiangfu> adam8157: 我就写那样。
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<xiangfu> 也就２０～３０Ｋ这样
<freeflying> gfrog, 带娃在周边溜达溜达了
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天我去逛博物馆玩
<gfrog> freeflying: 这两天风太大，只好找室内活动
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是你们爽啊
<void1> freeflying: 谁比的上你爽
<xsky> 在LINUX下能搞驱动 ，还是 FPGA的，已经很不错了吧，
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有你们在前线这么给力，哪有我偷懒的机会……
<adam8157> xiangfu: 嗯 差不多 30K的话招人应该还是蛮轻松
<nickVSS> 用c你们主要是撸win还是Linux啊！
<freeflying> gfrog, 在raw device上能dump出各个vlan的包?
<xiangfu> 30K也可以。他会对创业公司有兴趣吗？
<iMadper> nickVSS: win呀, 这里没啥人用linux的
<gfrog> freeflying: raw device？ 是啥？
<onlylove> 看起来很干净的样子
<nickVSS> 靠！
<freeflying> gfrog, bond0
<gfrog> freeflying: 按理说没问题吧，vlan也就是个tag而已
<iMadper> nickVSS: linux那么难用, 太难了, 得专业的才能用
<iMadper> nickVSS: 我试过一次呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我猜没问题……
<nickVSS> 封闭系统咋撸的这么起劲
<xiangfu> 一个月４０Ｋ。可以直接找conman 写了。。。
<onlylove> xiangfu: 这边的在外企上班习惯了高工资了
<adam8157> xiangfu: 啥项目啊
<xiangfu> 好吧。
<adam8157> onlylove: 国内互联网才是高工资啊 骚年
<onlylove> adam8157: 矿机，asic
<xiangfu> 一个月４０Ｋ，真心高。
<nickVSS> 那太累了！
<void1> xiangfu: 这样的工资已经不是大问题了，不过创业公司找能力不错的人始终是困难的。
<void1> xiangfu: 慢慢来吧.
<xiangfu> 我只参承受一个月２０Ｋ的
<onlylove> adam8157: 一天起N个项目乱枪打鸟，哪个过的好重点发展哪个？
<xiangfu> 我只能承受一个月２０Ｋ的
<adam8157> onlylove: 这种公司也不少
<x007007007> 一个月3000的，php+python+linux飘过
<onlylove> adam8157: 这在国内就是互联网公司啊，我去面试过，我当时面试的SA，被吓傻了
<adam8157> xiangfu: 你的要求估计20K招人比较困难, 25K就差不多了, 30K就相当轻松
<onlylove> adam8157: 我当时以为他招程序员呢
<hongker> x007007007: 你也是做web的？
<x007007007> 我做防火墙的页面管理系统，偶尔帮忙做后台
<onlylove> x007007007: 毛线防火墙？国产？
<void1> x007007007: 同学你不是才刚毕业嘛
<nickVSS> ………！
<x007007007> 国产的。。
<nickVSS> 几代的
<x007007007> 就是改改linux，有一个自己的引擎，我就帮忙做页面，的二代
<onlylove> x007007007: 贵司的产品能抗多大流量，网络啥的，建议改BSD
<nickVSS> 擦4代都出来了，还在做二代
<x007007007> 。。。。本来开始公司是做waf的，现在拓展业务
<x007007007> 我刚来4个月
<nickVSS> …………
<onlylove> x007007007: 不是那网络安全狗吧？
<x007007007> 不是SGFW
<x007007007> 是SGFW
<nickVSS> 我到想做安全狗
<x007007007> 下一代防火墙
<onlylove> 晕了，没听过……
<x007007007> 好像不是第二代
<x007007007> 下一代不知道是第几代
<zodiac1111>  = =|
<onlylove> 只会玩web server的瞅着你们
<nickVSS> 也就是有云计算的
 * zodiac1111 混个脸熟
<hongker> 今天人特别多。。
 * adam8157 同混
<nickVSS> 现场招聘，
 * gfrog 球脸熟
<onlylove> nickVSS: 云计算？公有云私有云？如果是公有云，你被打的上不了网，怎么防火
<xiangfu> 算了Ｃ招不起，只能我自己写了
<zodiac1111> 一直不敢说话的看现场直播
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像这周是那个gcc的活动啊骚年，你去了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然不叫我！！
<xiangfu> 大家考虑一个web开发这个吧，１０Ｋ左右。Wordpress, PHP, 等等。
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午了才想起来好像是今天……
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<nickVSS> ………
<nickVSS> 我忘了。日
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨晚吃饭忘跟你说了
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 遇到pwu了
<iMadper> xiangfu: php给10k又高了
<gfrog> adam8157: 他咋样？
<onlylove> xiangfu: 能装会用wordpress，看php看了半天，玩不来
<adam8157> gfrog: 挺好啊 带孩子呢
<iMadper> xiangfu: 应该很好招
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，对，他也有娃了……
<onlylove> 是啊，现在满大街PHP
<adam8157> iMadper: 我认识的php, 后台 18K
<adam8157> iMadper: 普通公司
<nickVSS> ………！
<hongker> onlylove: 这是多么的贬低php啊
<xiangfu> 能装会用不行，要改，写hook 等。
<nickVSS> 我还是撸c吧！
<iMadper> adam8157: 额...
<onlylove> hongker: 没贬低啊，本来就满大街
<x007007007> 会php，熟悉C，熟练使用VIM，linux常用命令都会的，一般有超过3k的吗
<hongker> 虽然我也知道现在好多培训机构就在那里量产java,php的。。
 * zodiac1111 量产的嵌入式路过
<onlylove> x007007007: 你这个少于5就别去了
<iMadper> x007007007: 熟悉c, 应该能有8k以上了吧? 我现在在努力熟悉c中
<hongker> zodiac1111: 嵌入式还有量产的。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<zodiac1111> hongker, 培训的呗
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> iMadper, sony的降噪效果如何呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 一般, 我有一个, 感觉一般.
<freeflying> iMadper, 和qc15比呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 可以借你, 随时自取.
<x007007007> onlylove:有大于5的？
<freeflying> 昨天差点入了个qc15
<nickVSS> c应该是什么水平算熟悉
<iMadper> freeflying: qc15, 评论上说的是降噪很完美.
<freeflying> 机场的价格和美亚的一样
<iMadper> nickVSS: 看一眼 adam8157 , 就知道了
<nickVSS> ？？？？
<gfrog> iMadper: 互联网公司有钱的很。
<iMadper> nickVSS: 或者去看一眼 xiangfu 之前写的那个代码, 不考虑逻辑.
<iMadper> gfrog: 也对.
<onlylove> x007007007: 你知道熟悉C是啥概念么，现在满大街HR写招人，要精通C，我敢说，精通C的没几个
<iMadper> gfrog: 来钱快.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你去facebook写php看看，估计爽翻天
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 去fb写c也爽翻天.
<x007007007> 对指针理解深刻是必须的
<hongker> onlylove: 公司写照招精通xxx的是有道理的。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 去fb发post不太爽，慢……
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在代码能写的安静整齐舒服的太少了
<onlylove> gfrog: fb用的php?那用ruby的那个是啥来着
<adam8157> 干净
<hongker> 不过自己的简历上填什么精通的就被卡擦了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我能我能
<hongker> ruby on rails
<nickVSS> 数据结构要精通吗？
<onlylove> hongker: 精通你知道意味着什么么
<gfrog> adam8157: 绝对一张白纸，一个字也不会有
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 应该强制要求.
<adam8157> gfrog: ........
<onlylove> hongker: 你简历上不写精通直接被咔嚓
<iMadper> nickVSS: 你会发现, 其实很少用的极度复杂的数据结构的.
<zodiac1111> HR的精通和我这里的精通概念上不一样吧...
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 绝对不是
<freeflying> iMadper, qc3的降噪效果远不如c15啊
<hongker> onlylove: 填个熟悉就差不多了吧
<nickVSS> 图论不算
<onlylove> hongker: 熟悉没人要
<freeflying> gfrog, N5 做工比N4好太多了啊, 前天去把玩了下
<iMadper> freeflying: 对, 评论里是这么说的. 但是qc3比qc15好听.
<onlylove> hongker: 必须精通，HR才会打你电话
<x007007007> 精通。。。我擦，魔法书和龙书都用C实现了，算是精通吧
<freeflying> gfrog, galaxy gear也不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 没收几个回来？ 这玩意在国内是刚需，市场很强劲
<zodiac1111> 难怪都没有电话 = =||
<xsky> 从没敢在简历上写精通
<iMadper> x007007007: c精通, 请去致电linus
<gfrog> freeflying: 收了4s木？ 我发现霓虹国官翻产品比HK还便宜啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 日本也难收到
 * iMadper 精通吐槽.
 * gfrog 精通irc吹水
<freeflying> gfrog, 没看到啊,有链接?
<zodiac1111> GNU那帮人才敢精通吧
<x007007007> 我觉得写出sqlite和lua的谈的上精通
<hongker> 填精通真的假。。
<nickVSS> c主要是做系统用的吧！
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果店网站啊，虽然看不懂日语，但是丫的结构全球统一，看着图标点就行
<iMadper> nickVSS: 干啥都用.
<freeflying> gfrog, 问题有锁啊,没用
<iMadper> nickVSS: 有些网站的后台, 热点都会用c重写
 * adam8157 精通上网
<x007007007> 没用过longgoto的没内连过汇编的敢说精通C？
<gfrog> freeflying: 下单最后一部卡住了，丫的跟我要假名的名字…… 俺木有……
<xsky> 除非是出版过类似C程序设计之类的书的才敢说精通吧
<void1> freeflying: 如果是水果店卖的，可能没锁
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果店买的也有锁？ 不能吧
<zodiac1111> 精通C、C++、Java、C#、VB、HTML、Delphi、JavaScript、PHP等语言的拼写,熟练PhotoShop、Illustrator CS、CorelDraw、Flash CS、AutoCAD、Office等软件的卸载,掌握Windows Server、Unix、Lunix等操作系统的关机。
<void1> xsky: 你是指谭浩强？ lol
<xsky> C也可以做WEB开发的，
<freeflying> gfrog, 不知道啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 打电话问问呗
<xiangfu> 精通这个。。。讨论没有什么意思。精不精通　show me your code. :-D
<x007007007> bash脚本也可以做web开发
<freeflying> void1, 我都没看到水果店
<xsky> 。。。谭浩强
<gfrog> void1: 我擦，那个渣货，那本破C语言坑了一代人
<void1> freeflying: 水果网店
<freeflying> carrier的店基本不可能
<xsky> 被他的那本书坏了，
<onlylove> gfrog: 你确定就一代？
<void1> freeflying: 水果店秋叶原，银座
<nickVSS> 谭书还是滚吧！
<onlylove> gfrog: 那本书现在不知道第几版了
<xsky> 被他的那本书害了，
<gfrog> onlylove: 啊，尼玛，还在卖呢……
<onlylove> xiangfu: 我们在吐槽HR，没你啥事
<x007007007> 其实C作者的那本120页的书将的最清楚
<zodiac1111> 非cs的表示不知道谭浩强的书,还是后来听批斗听到的
<onlylove> gfrog: 至少我毕业的时候，我学弟还在看
<xiangfu> 好了。如果大家有朋友想找工作。可以发我邮箱 xiangfu@openmobilefree.net , C, PHP。谢谢了。
<xsky> 真是晕，有那么多好的C的书，为啥非要用他的做教才呢
<nickVSS> 概念性错误多了
<xiangfu> 我要写代码了。40K 的雇不起，只能自己写了。
<gfrog> adam8157: onlylove void1 后来买了本C Primer，才知道靠谱的程序该怎么写……
<nickVSS> …！
<x007007007> xiangfu:发简历吗
<xiangfu> 如果大家想参与。可以进入  #cgminer #avalon those 2 channel
<freeflying> xiangfu, 我精通吐槽,要不要
<xiangfu> 嗯。发简历吧
<onlylove> gfrog: C入门那确实不错，可惜我没坚持下来
<gfrog> onlylove: 同，看了半本，毕业了……
<xiangfu> 所以项目都是开源的。所以如果大家想试试也可以。
<x007007007> 我觉得C是最简单的语言了，和php比起来
 * iMadper cfaqs 才是c入门最好的书. 从0入门就算了. 
<xiangfu> 所有代码在这个下面：https://github.com/BitSyncom
<^k^> xiangfu ⇪ t: BitSyncom · GitHub
 * gfrog 要不说不定今天也是C码农了，可以尝试40k月薪
<nickVSS> 擦，c简单？
<xsky> C是最简单的，但却也是最难的
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃现在不就是了吗
<gfrog> iMadper: 那个我也读了一遍，但是岁数大了，记不住
<xiangfu> 如果对这个有兴趣也可以：https://github.com/milkymist
<^k^> xiangfu ⇪ t: milkymist (Milkymist Labs) · GitHub
<gfrog> freeflying: 我现在都没码了…… 改步兵了
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<xsky> 语言简单，但写东西却不简单啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 总比我们强啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是高富帅
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们现在绝对的是干装修的
<zodiac1111> 就像下象棋,咱现在规则都还没摸熟....
<onlylove> nickVSS: 这个简单没法和你说，和很多语言比起来，C足够简单，但是因为简单，容易犯错，写复杂的东西就更难
 * gfrog 缓冲完毕，继续看片儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 人家还分工种,我们要全能
<x007007007> C的语法120页搞定
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，装修砸墙一锤子还80呢， lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 你那什么破网，要缓冲那么久
<gfrog> onlylove: 片儿大，高清无码
<zodiac1111> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av823059/
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ 【11月】灌篮高手HD 01-02【52wy】 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，土豪我们做朋友吧，高清我都是下到硬盘上来的
 * iMadper 怎么老有人鼓吹那么老掉牙的过时的, 不能当入门书的书, 来扯.
<xiangfu> bilibibli也在招人。招ＰＨＰ的
<onlylove> iMadper: 哪本
<hongker> ruby也简单。。
<iMadper> onlylove: tcpl
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得这个很牛的吧
<iMadper> onlylove: the c programming language.
<iMadper> onlylove: 看过?
<iMadper> onlylove: 再牛也过时了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 看不下去……我现在什么都学不进去了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这就是了, 看过的人少, 说他好的人多.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04怎么用移动的WLAN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452245 ubuntu12.04是刚装的，可以链接WIF，但链接移动的WLAN链接上后，打开网页不自动转到移动WLAN的页面，哪位大神给教教该怎么弄，小的现在这里谢过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 divus — 2013-11-16 21:57
<onlylove> iMadper: 在怎么说是丹尼尔里奇的书
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以呢?
<zodiac1111> The Linux Programming Interface - A Linux and UNIX System Programming Handbook.pdf 这个入门怎么样
<onlylove> iMadper: 人亲手构造了C
<gfrog> iMadper: 那本比老谭那本强多了
<gfrog> iMadper: 而且也简洁，是了解语法的好书
<iMadper> gfrog: tcpl没法入门的.
<jiero> adam8157: 倒是有空房间，但没暖气，而且是潍坊。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 写c, 不代表能清楚的传授别人.
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是是最了解的吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 不. c现在的标准, 跟他那时候相去甚远. perl的作者larry也说, 自己在写perl的时候, 也经常去翻看手册.
<onlylove> iMadper: 好像里奇说过，C行为古怪，各种……balabala……一堆
<onlylove> iMadper: perl6现在啥样了
<iMadper> onlylove: 创始人, 不一定是最熟悉的人.
<iMadper> onlylove: perl6, 半死不活. 可能python6会先成熟.
<xiangfu> freeflying: :-)
<onlylove> iMadper: py才3好吧，perl5都多久了
<iMadper> onlylove: perl6已经13年了
<iMadper> onlylove: 还在开发中
<void1> perl6真惨，当初的设想都已经给人家开发出来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果他再开发13年, 我一点儿也不会觉得奇怪
<iMadper> void1: 你是说ruby?
<void1> iMadper: llvm
<onlylove> void1: llvm不是C编译器么？
<iMadper> onlylove: llvm是vm
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是编译器.
<void1> onlylove: 那是clang
<onlylove> iMadper: 那clang是杂么回事
<iMadper> onlylove: clang就是clang呀
<wzssyqa> onlylove: llvm 什么语言都能搞
<onlylove> void1: clang和llvm啥关系
<iMadper> onlylove: clang用的vm是llvm呀
<void1> onlylove: clang生成llvm代码
<zodiac1111> clang的错误提示感动的泪流满面
<void1> onlylove: 类似java生成jvm代码
 * adam8157 tcpl基本算是标准的精简易读版, 必备啊  入门的话推荐Linux C编程一站式学习
<wzssyqa> onlylove: clang + llvm ~= jruby + jvm
<iMadper> zodiac1111: clang的语法树补全才是泪流满面.
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 也不太对.
<void1> iMadper: zodiac1111 可惜速度比gcc慢
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 咱外行人只能比较直观的看到错误提示 = =
 * adam8157 用不了llvm泪流满面
<void1> adam8157: 为什么用不了？
<nickVSS> 表示，你去搞下c的厍，c++的库，你会想自杀的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我写kernel patch的时候, 就用llvm呀.
<adam8157> void1: kernel深度依赖gnu扩展
<iMadper> adam8157: 错了, 我只用clang了...
<void1> adam8157: 记得kernel已经能用clang编译了
 * wzssyqa 刚把llvm 在mips64el上搞过
<adam8157> void1: 特殊版本
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 禽兽, 你连vm都搞
<adam8157> void1: http://lwn.net/Articles/549203/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: LFCS: The LLVMLinux project [LWN.net]
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 一万个包，都给搞
<iMadper> 用clang + llvm的原因, 其实就是编译速度. 生成代码质量不一定会高.
<void1> 6 November 2013Clang is C++14 feature complete.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是BSD缺省用clang了么
<void1> adam8157: 恩
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 可是编译出来的东西总是执行完成之后给个segfault
<iMadper> onlylove: kernel还不行.
<zodiac1111> 恐怕一辈子都学不完c++的各种特性...
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 呃...lol~
<wzssyqa> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/498649
<nickVSS> 我现在被SDL和Linux搞得要吐了！至于你们现在谈的东西我只能……………
<void1> Add commented-out stub for C++17 LOL
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你没return 0呀
<void1> nickVSS: STL
<onlylove> nickVSS: SDL和他们那些不是一个方向的
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 那也不能segfault. PS:return 0 了也一样
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 呃, 我知道有些平台下, 没有return 0是有segment fault的.
<nickVSS> 上面那个码谁写的！太丑了吧！
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 但是, 如果你return 0了也一样, 那就没办法了.
<wzssyqa> iMadper: gcc不会segfault
<iMadper> nickVSS: 哪里丑了....
<iMadper> nickVSS: 你能让他更好看?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 问题是，都执行完了给个segfault
<x007007007> printf("hello world!\n")
<x007007007> 你少了个\吧
<zodiac1111> 反斜杠可能是吃掉了吧
<iMadper> x007007007: 网站给吃了
<wzssyqa> x007007007: 那是pastebin给去掉了
<nickVSS> ……………………………
<adam8157> iMadper: 你在用emacs上类似这个的东西 http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3302 ?
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: clang complete - Use of Clang for completing C, C++, Objective-C and Objective-C++ : vim online
<iMadper> adam8157: 对! 非常赞
<iMadper> nickVSS: 你还没说怎么丑呢... 我觉得已经很好了
<nickVSS> 话说，英档看得很蛋疼啊！
<x007007007> clang -g 是debug模式？
<nickVSS> 我爪机，排列出了问题
<wzssyqa> x007007007: 对，它尽量兼任gcc选项
<iMadper> x007007007: 是在编译的过程中, 同时写入调试信息.
<adam8157> iMadper: 会不会很慢... 相当于编译一半 内核树的话...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不会. 我这里, 很快.
<iMadper> adam8157: 貌似会自动索引?
<void1> adam8157: 对于编译的速度来说，加入调试信息几乎可以忽略
<iMadper> void1: 我们在说代码树补全.
<adam8157> void1: 我在讲生成语法树的时间
 * adam8157 心动了
<iMadper> adam8157: 来一发.
<adam8157> ca
<iMadper> adam8157: 起码告诉你各个变量是干嘛的, 啥类型
<void1> adam8157: 原来如此，我也用过vim的clang插件的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是指针还是直接是结构体
<nickVSS> 结构加指针吧！
 * iMadper emacs光clang插件就有好几个, 现在用的是哪个我自己都不知道了... 反正我都装了
<void1> adam8157: 但最后还是用了omni completion
<adam8157> iMadper: 能对付那种C的OOP么?
<adam8157> ops啥的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你指的是包括继承那种?
<zodiac1111> c的面向对象
<iMadper> adam8157: 只是ops的话, 应付的就很一般了
<iMadper> adam8157: 算上继承, 应该就没写了
<iMadper> 没戏了
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似vim也有clang的插件？
<adam8157> 嗯 指针一变 谁知道那是谁的operation啊...
<iMadper> adam8157: 考虑到ops的, 我都是靠自己记下来, 不过, 这个插件对我帮助已经很大了.
<adam8157> gfrog: https://github.com/Rip-Rip/clang_complete
<gfrog> adam8157: 还能用clang做补全
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Rip-Rip/clang_complete · GitHub
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 试试看
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 记得把推荐费打到我的支付宝.
<adam8157> iMadper: 五毛
<iMadper> adam8157: 太少, 起码一根羊肉产
<iMadper> 串...
 * iMadper 怎么最近错别字这么多... 看来该吃药了.
<nickVSS> 加碗混沌
<zodiac1111> 叫外卖 = =
<hongker> 来碗担担面才是真。。
<zodiac1111> 手擀面
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周哪天去新疆馆子吃串子吧。。。 cc iMadper
<adam8157> gfrog: 凑iMadper 困难
<void1> 哎，又变成某公司内部聊天室了 :p
<adam8157> void1: 不是一个公司的
<iMadper> void1: ubuntu-cn嘛, 当然是ubuntu那帮[哗 --]的聊天室了
<zodiac1111> 貌似一直都是嘛
<iMadper> gfrog: adam8157: 从长计议.
<void1> adam8157: 哦，也对，推测错误。gfrog和freeflying是一个公司的。
<void1> adam8157: 你和iMadper是一个公司的吧
<adam8157> void1: 不是了现在 :)
<xsky> 有没有搞WEB的这里
<void1> adam8157: 原来如此
<hongker> xsky: 我应该算一个的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 那无视丫好了……
<iMadper> hongker: xsky: 好, 有漂亮的做美工的妹子, 寄过来.
<iMadper> gfrog: 哼哼, 你们两个, 不带我, 肯定是做啥见不得人的事
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还没成年，就不要凑热闹了。
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: adult... 甭管什么事情, 前面加上这个词.... gfrog ....
<jiero> iMadper 真的是少年吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 别听 gfrog 的...
<he_> 有人知道怎么在 ubuntu 上运行QQ 吗
<he_> WINE 怎么弄
<he_> 一直 不成功
<xsky> hongker 帮人改两个页面吧，你熟悉CSS+HTML么
<hongker> xsky: 看情况。。
<iMadper> he_: 你怎么操作的, 遇到了什么问题, 需要别人帮你解答什么? 你得说出这三个, 才有人能帮你, 不然只能找神仙了
<xsky> 呵呵，
<hongker> xsky: 如果不需要很多时间的，应该可以
<xsky> 我弄了个开源的项目，不过弄的页面不好看，我自己又不太熟悉
<he_> 哎。。。
<he_> 我的OS 是 ubuntu 12.04
<xsky> 应该不用很多时间的，我都能自己改改，只是不好看，
<xsky> https://github.com/0xsky/xblog 看看这个
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: 0xsky/xblog · GitHub
<he_> 直接  apt-get 安装得  wine 1.6
<hongker> xsky: 哪个页面
<he_> 然后安装 TM2009  运行出错  提示参数不对
<xsky> http://xblog.0xsky.com  看看这个，就是这个站的前端页面
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: xBlog-C++开发的简单高速博客程序
<xsky> 几个页面在这个目录里，https://github.com/0xsky/xblog/tree/master/xblogroot/themes/xSky/page
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: xblog/xblogroot/themes/xSky/page at master · 0xsky/xblog · GitHub
<he_> 有人会在  ubuntu 12.04下  wine TM2009吗？ 可以的话给个教程，谢谢
<gzgebjgd> he_: wine毛 直接webqq
<hongker> xsky: 你给我看代码，我哪能看出你哪儿不好看啊
<xsky> 在UBUNTU下用QQ？还是直接用WEBQQ好了，不需装
<zodiac1111> webqq+1 smartqq
<he_> 汗
<tonghuix> webQQ已经足够了
<xsky> http://xblog.0xsky.com 你看下这个站
<hongker> he_: 百度 ubuntu qq,搞定
<^k^> xsky ⇪ t: xBlog-C++开发的简单高速博客程序
<tonghuix> he_: 如果你必须要用wine，可以考虑deepinwine项目
<zodiac1111> 放弃其他形式qq了,实在不行电子邮件.
<hongker> xsky: 有了直观感觉了
<he_> 好吧
<xsky> 呵呵，
<hongker> xsky: 给一些模块添加些色彩
<xsky> 加下这个xBlog交流QQ群: 202115979
<xsky> 是的，不好看，
<xsky> CSS我不会改
<hongker> xsky: 你周围没有会前台的么。。我这样网上给你讲很费神的
<xsky> 。。。
<xsky> 没有啊，我主要写C/C++
<iMadper> 是不是该穿秋裤了?
<hongker> xsky: 怎么帮你改
<hongker> xsky: 改哪些，改多少
<xsky> 202115979 你加这个群，我在Q里跟你说
<freeflying> gfrog: 平板上也能上IRC
<gfrog> freeflying: 安卓有很多irc client
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个连我的znc
<hongker> 弱弱的问句。。平板的linux的多么
<zodiac1111> 就只安卓的多
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 推荐一下中州韻输入法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452247 前言： 在此之前，鄙人曾换过不少的输入法，最初用的是scim，那时scim几乎是大多数发行版默认的选择。到后面是ibus，只是到现在仍未明白，为何一个输入法会用py来写？那时曾给家里的机子弄了个Ubuntu 9.10，只是妹妹说这输入法
<^k^> ─> 不够之前的好用，又换回了scim。到gnome3刚出那时候，只是一直踌躇要不要换个输入法，那时，fcitx就这样 …
<GODDOG> 啦啦啦啦
<GODDOG> 大家 我终于在windows下也能用irssi;了
<alvin_rxg> ... 這個…好像我用了很久了
<hrzhu_> 我也用 irssi 终端软件控
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干吗呢
<Laxtiz> cygwin + tmux + fish + irssi 路过
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光仔
<gzgebjgd> 弱包了 win + pidgin路过
<alvin_rxg> gzgebjgd: 癡仔
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经开始master了？
<alvin_rxg> gzgebjgd: 先混著，明年換個學校
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换毛学校
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在德国学校是假的
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早点毕业和成绩还有毕业设计是真的
<alvin_rxg> gzgebjgd: 正因爲太假了，所以換個資源多點的
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们那里有像样的试验室么
<alvin_rxg> 沒。所以要換個
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么感觉换学校意义不大
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我知道有人换了学校最后也是悲剧
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是无奈的回了天朝
<GODDOG> haha
<Laxtiz> GODDOG: ?
<Laxtiz> GODDOG: ??
<knownbad> gzgebjgd: Happy Thanksgiving.
<knownbad> 贱身去。
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 你不用去 本身就贱
<knownbad> 是滴。
<knownbad> 但老婆吵着也要去。
<knownbad> gzgebjgd: 怎么又改名了？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-17
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 【求助】ubuntu one无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452248 ubuntu 12.04LTS 问题截图在附件里 求大神解析～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jichen9404 — 2013-11-17 0:50
<GODDOG-telephone> zao
<And87745> 请问，浏览器能打开的网页，但我用脚本抓取却被ban，我用netstat看到我的机器似乎练到server的8080，再改怎么做
<And87745> 才能让我的脚本也能进网？
<zodiac1111> And87745, 啥网站,咱外行人看看行不
<And87745> Zodiac111:不是网页的原因，是内网防火墙限制的，现在没思路不知道怎么改脚本
<zodiac1111> And87745, 用iptables?就知道这个
<And87745> Zodiac111:不知道是不是IP table，我只看到我的浏览器链接的是公司服务器的8080端口
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 为什么会无/var/log/messages文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452253 我想用命令$sudo tail -f /var/log/messages看下记录，但提示无无此文件或文件夹，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxcqcv — 2013-11-17 10:43
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 本地源应用错误,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452254 按照http://www.lylinux.org/2012/09/ubuntu12-04%E6%9C%AC%E5%9C%B0%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BAubuntu%E6%9B%B4%E6%96%B0%E6%BA%90/搭建 升级就出错 ubuntu@172.18.2.30 's password: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae i686) * Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/ Last login: Sat Nov 16 17:58
<^k^> ─> :56 2013 from 172.18.7.6 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for ubuntu: Err http://172.18.7.9 quantal InRelease Err http:/ …
<GODDOG> 刚刚配置好tmux
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 本地源出错，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452262 按照http://www.lylinux.org/2012/09/ubuntu12-04%E6%9C%AC%E5%9C%B0%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BAubuntu%E6%9B%B4%E6%96%B0%E6%BA%90/搭建 升级就出错 ubuntu@172.18.2.30 's password: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae i686) * Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/ Last login: Sat Nov 16 17:58:56
<^k^> ─> 2013 from 172.18.7.6 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for ubuntu: Err http://172.18.7.9 quantal InRelease Err http://172 …
<GODDOG> 我去 骑虎难下了
<GODDOG> 咋么退出一个会话啊
<GODDOG> 我这会话都已近六个了
<void1> exit
<GODDOG> void1:  会话还是在增加啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 本地源应用错误,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452254 按照http://www.lylinux.org/2012/09/ubuntu12-04%E6%9C%AC%E5%9C%B0%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BAubuntu%E6%9B%B4%E6%96%B0%E6%BA%90/搭建 升级就出错 ubuntu@172.18.2.30 's password: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae i686) * Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/ Last login: Sat Nov 16 17:58
<^k^> ─> :56 2013 from 172.18.7.6 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for ubuntu: Err http://172.18.7.9 quantal InRelease Err http:/ …
<GODDOG> void1:  能否告诉我如何把tmux的 man 加到环境变量里?
<GODDOG> 我的tmux 的 man文件夹在~/local/man
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪天看见折扣邮差包了喊我一下一起下单哦
<hoxily> GODDOG-telephone: 你看一下 man 命令的 -M 选项。
<GODDOG-telephone> 好的
<GODDOG-telephone> 回去看  现在要考物理了
<GODDOG-telephone> hoxily: 谢谢
<jiero> gfrog: 伟大的青蛙党
<ibodi> 13.10 必须要 ubuntu one 帐号才能装？有点霸道。
<ibodi> 大家都在干啥呢？
<kgjmbqhft340728> 再等人
<kgjmbqhft340728> 等人来聊天
<kgjmbqhft340728> 你在干吗呢
<Niac> 还有什么比较有人气的中文irc
<ibodi> 你的名字像密码
<ibodi> 我正在安装 13.10
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哈哈，脑袋被按在键盘上了
<kgjmbqhft340728> 这里算人多的了
<CyrusYzGTt> 考古节目被欺负她340728？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 好密码
<kgjmbqhft340728> 什么意思
<kgjmbqhft340728> 瞎编的
<CyrusYzGTt> 杀死你去二吧 340728
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我没对你做什么阿
<kgjmbqhft340728> 为什么杀我啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 合起来 考古节目被欺负她杀死你去二吧 = kgjmbqhft340728
<kgjmbqhft340728> 我以为你夸我呢
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哈哈，你太有才了
<Niac> boring
<Niac> 有人会无聊到下av吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用命令行启动终端的配置文件问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452264 我写了一个脚本，目的是启动一个终端然后在终端自动执行相关操作。 启动终端的命令为gnome-terminal -e "bash /home/vm/tmp/tmp.sh" --title="tmp test" --tab-with-profile=/home/vm/.bashrc --working-directory=/home/vm/tmp。 现象是：终端正常运行，但是提
<mao> 大家现在都在干什么？
<Niac> 好无聊啊
<hoxily> Niac: 去翻译下archwiki怎么样？
<Niac> 我在看javascript
<wlemuel> Niac 然后看着看着觉得无聊了？
<zodiac1111> 有人玩过rfid吗,好像很好玩 的样子'
<Niac> hoxily: 脚本语言会被人说不会编程吗
<ofan> Niac: js?
<Niac> ofan: 是 啊
<ofan> 挺好
<wlemuel> zodiac1111: rfid 什么东东？
<Niac> ofan: js是现在使用最广泛的语言了
<hoxily> 为何那么在意别人的看法？按照别的想法活着？
<zodiac1111> wlemuel, 无线射频卡,这种的.房卡,公交卡这类的
<ofan> 很流行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 额，大家帮看看这个tar备份记录，这算是成功了还是失败了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452270 我按网上说的用tar.bz2给根目录打包的，用 2>err.txt 重定向的错误流，结果看到这些： 备份出来的文件有将近 10G ，看起来好像没问题的样子 就是想知道做这个备份出来以后能用于还原么？ Code: tar: 从
<^k^> ─> 成员名中删除开头的“/” tar: /run/acpid.socket: 忽略套接字(socket) tar: /run/cups/cups.sock: 忽略套接字(socket) tar: / …
<zodiac1111> 各有各的用途吧,用js写个浏览器插件什么的好方便的说 :D
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/射频识别
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * wlemuel 
<zodiac1111> http://www.instructables.com/id/A-Universal-RFID-Key/?ALLSTEPS A Universal RFID Key
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ A Universal RFID Key
<zodiac1111> http://hack42.com/post/66775813902/rfid
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ HACK42 • 远距离读取RFID
<onlylove> jyf: 在不
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下：卷文件系统根目录仅剩余856M的硬盘空间，怎么弄啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452272 请教一下：卷文件系统根目录仅剩余856M的硬盘空间，怎么弄啊？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzykbl — 2013-11-17 15:44
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教：ubuntu12.04安装wps for linux，处理文件时字体发虚 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452275 我已经安装了部分字体，看网页之类的都没有发虚的现象，但是宋体字一到了wps里就模糊了，请问这个怎么破？新手急切求教～～～感谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dmiral — 2013-11-17 16:23
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Python,关于文字编辑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452276 我有一个习题需要让我做一个文字编辑器，可以每次编辑一行或者整片编辑，习题说要借组GUI工具还有curses模块，还需要有保存功能。请各位点播。 按照习题的每次编辑一行，我认为的做法是先把所有的文字整篇输出并标号，然后键入需要修改
<^k^> ─> 的行，然后重新编写这行，然后用如果语句来确定保存，我不知道我这样理解对不对？ 我其实更想做个GU …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 关于kubuntu的自启动xmodmap http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452277 我一直习惯使用xmodmap将左边的crtl键映射到大小写锁定键上去，但是我切换到kunbuntu之后就一直不能自动加载xmodmap。。。。以前gnome在startup里面加一句xmodmap .xmodmap的代码就行了，现在这个kubuntu不论我怎么设置他的startup都不能生效。。。请问有大
<^k^> ─> 神遇到这种问题么，有人知道怎么解决么。。。 事实上，我还是比较习惯ubuntu 10.10那个时候的gnome，自从 …
<Betach> 我去，乱码了
<asd> ..
<asd> ubuntu 论坛注册。。尼玛... 那个认证码没框。要怎么输入
<onlylove> 什么浏览器那么高级
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 呦，到达了？
<freeflying> 火车上呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 这两天天气真好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 风大，我宅了2天
<freeflying> gfrog: 没回盛京啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有，那边下雪，我讨厌雪天
<freeflying> gfrog: 下雪多好啊
<freeflying> 可惜帝都现在雪好少
<gfrog> freeflying: 无比讨厌下雪天
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概南方人才觉得下雪很好玩？
<freeflying> LOL
<freeflying> gfrog: 也分吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是我，下个月就去黑龙江休假去，我老婆肯定不干
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我讨厌雪天，冬天就想着往南方跑
<freeflying> gfrog: 看看下个月去那里休假
<gfrog> freeflying: 亚航最近有特惠，吉隆坡转机去附近的几个地儿
<freeflying> 穷游上有个美奈的四天三晚机加酒，3399
<freeflying> gfrog: 不想坐廉航，太不适合带孩子
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，对，我也看到这个了。 不过俺今年没出国玩的计划。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概能去趟成都或者厦门？ 不知道……
<freeflying> gfrog: 去东南亚首选新航，泰航也不错，再次国航，至少有保障
<freeflying> gfrog: 厦门不错，在我考虑之列
<gfrog> freeflying: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/9575
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 韩国首尔自由行（之一，出行前准备、交通工具、景点篇）_其他分类_经验盒子_什么值得买
 * gfrog 粗门瓷饭
 * Betach 高端大气上档次
<x007007007> 低调奢华有内涵
<jusss> adam8157: 做sa需要很高的技术实力吗
<adam8157> jusss: 不低
<jusss> adam8157: 那运维呢
<huzoubache> exit
<adam8157> jusss: 运维和sa不是一个 ?
<jusss> adam8157: 我不知道。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 需要技术最低的是什么职位？
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，斯诺登就是sa
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己看着办吧
<jusss> adam8157: 我也想毕业后去北京做你们那样的工作
<adam8157> jusss: 前台
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 前台要妹子好吧……
<adam8157> onlylove: 割了
<onlylove> adam8157: 表和我说，和jusss说去
<jusss> adam8157: 前台的职位名称是啥?就是前台？
<onlylove> jusss: sa，system administrator
<jusss> onlylove: 那前台呢
<adam8157> qian tai
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 前台，就是你进公司大门，和你问好的那个妹子
<jusss> adam8157: 那Q&A呢
<jusss> onlylove: q&a怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 没做过，不知道是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在做的是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 我明年毕业了去找你
<adam8157> jusss: q&a ?
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jusss> adam8157: 你是q&a?
<adam8157> jusss: 不是
<jusss> adam8157: 那是？
<onlylove> jusss: technical support
<onlylove> jusss: 你找我有毛用
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<adam8157> jusss: 首席上网官
<jusss> onlylove: 投奔你，给我找个班上
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 我没法给你班上
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己都朝不保夕的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以你现在赶快往上爬呀，你爬上去了不就能了吗
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈蛋, 那鞋子码略大一点
<onlylove> jusss: 凭自己能力找工作就那么困难？
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是我没能力呀。。。
<lei> 我无法打开了 baobab，但是用sudo又可以
<jusss> onlylove: 哪方面的能力容易找到工作？
<onlylove> jusss: windows
<jusss> onlylove: ...windows什么呀
<onlylove> jusss: 卖windows，装windows
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> 你去把那本linux系统管理技术手册看明白了，再把鸟哥和abs看明白了
<jusss> onlylove: 那样就可以了》
<onlylove> 然后就开始找工作吧，能找什么样的我就不知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> 你去找jyf和happyaron，找他们比找我靠谱
<onlylove> jusss: 这里随便一个人都比我靠谱
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: gfrog, freeflying还有18M的那俩
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 李大爷，你敢说你不是前台？ lol
<jusss> gfrog: 看什么书容易找到工作？
<adam8157> gfrog: 夸的我都不好意思了
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • Ubuntu13.10连上校园网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452280 我前天安装了Ubuntu之后，按照之前搜集资料而获取的信息，装了mentohust，试图用它来连上有线网，可是每次我输入sudo mentohust -u用户 -p密码 的时候总是提示要把IP和DNS设置为自动获取，并取消以太网的共享。还说缺少一个lib*的文件。我弄了好久都
<^k^> ─> 没有弄好，并且搞得无线网也连不上去了，这个要怎么操作才能让Ubuntu能够连上校园网？ 统计信息: 发表 …
<jusss> adam8157: 你也推荐两本工作中容易用到的书吧
<gfrog> jusss: 你这问题问的……
<onlylove> jusss: 看怎样找个好工作之类的书
<adam8157> jusss: 牛津词典
<jusss> adam8157: 好
<gfrog> jusss: 貌似我大学的时候看的闲书就是TCP/IP详解，一份不知道哪来的bash手册，还有几年的黑客防线杂志……
 * gfrog 额，果然很杂，难怪上不得台面
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<jusss> gfrog: TCP/IP详解据说很厚，你看完了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 那杂志不是都是些windows的东西么
<gfrog> jusss: 第一卷很容易看完
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
<GFW> ..
<gfrog> onlylove: 黑防？ 是windows的没错，但是会有些internal的玩意让你看看，知道这个世界还有另一个层面的东西。
<jusss> adam8157: 你以前不是给 imtxc推荐了基本书，于是他就找到了工作吗？你给他推荐的什么书呀
<adam8157> jusss: 啊? 有这事儿?
<adam8157> imtxc_away: ?
<jusss> adam8157: 有，很久以前
<gfrog> adam8157: 大师快开坛授法吧，我也要听。
<onlylove> 嗯，我也要听
<jusss> adam8157: imtxc刚来北京时
<jusss> adam8157: 11年的事好像
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，当年adam给你推荐啥书让你找到工作的
<jusss> imtxc: 他给你推荐的是啥书呀
<imtxc> adam8157, jusss , onlylove 有这事儿？
<jusss> imtxc: 有呀
<onlylove> imtxc: jusss 说的
<imtxc> jusss, onlylove 谣言
<jusss> imtxc: 你刚来北京时
<adam8157> 哦 我想起来了
<adam8157> http://book.douban.com/subject/24380079/  imtxc jusss
<jusss> imtxc: 你是11年来北京的不
<imtxc> K&R?
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 怎样征服美丽少女 (豆瓣)
<imtxc> ............
<onlylove> adam8157: 这书不是说书号都不对么
<gfrog> imtxc: 你搞定你看上的妹子们没啊？
<gfrog> imtxc: 听说贵司美女云集
<imtxc> gfrog: 人结婚了啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 客服部门有几个漂亮MM
<gfrog> imtxc: 你不又发现新大陆了么
<jusss> adam8157: gfrog,你们那招聘时有啥学历要求没
<imtxc> gfrog: 漂亮妹子有几个，可是都有男人，我竞争力又不行，没有  adam8157  这么扎实的理论基础
<widon> thunderbird %u, %u是啥意思啊
<onlylove> jusss: 统招本科
<gfrog> jusss: 应该没有。 只要你能hold住面试官
<jusss> onlylove: ...我专科
<adam8157> jusss: 曾经有个博士后投简历来, 我们hr没鸟他 gfrog lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 咦， adam8157 的理论基础不都是针对男人的嘛……
<adam8157> jusss: 专科够呛
<gfrog> adam8157: C社还是帽帽？ 前贵组有好几个博士来的吧？
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<imtxc> 博士后……
<gfrog> jusss: 帽帽有专科的，干的还挺好
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个博士肄业
<jusss> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 肄业……
<onlylove> adam8157: 这年头还有肄业的博士？
<adam8157> onlylove: 多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象
<adam8157> gfrog: 有啥海淘论坛账户么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 你说的是博士吧
<jusss> adam8157: 现在开发用c用的多吗
<adam8157> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> <adam8157> [19:48:11] jusss: 曾经有个博士后投简历来, 我们hr没鸟他 gfrog lol
<adam8157> jusss: 总体看 一般
<adam8157> freeflying: 做过博士后的
<jusss> adam8157: 那什么语言编程比较用的多
 * adam8157 曾经以为博士后是博士的老婆
<onlylove> jusss: C和java常年编程前一二
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 年底到了,壕们还不打算去休假啊
<linuxlearn878> clear
<ofan> adam8157: 博士后是博士的老母
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总到家了？
<jusss> onlylove: 那我是不是应该学学java
<freeflying> imtxc, 刚到霓虹的家
<imtxc> freeflying: 又过去了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 苦逼吧
<jusss> onlylove: java有啥比较经典的书
<ofan> jusss: java,.net,c,c++,js,python
<freeflying> 刚刚还有人问要不要做sa
<freeflying> sa是断然不能做的
<jusss> freeflying: 很难做？
<ofan> onlylove: 不是读phd就能拿phd..
<void1> freeflying: 你就是？ LOL
<freeflying> jusss, 没看我现在这么苦逼啊
<jusss> ofan: 。。。
<jusss> freeflying: 你都跑日本去了还苦逼。。。
<freeflying> void1, 哎, 下楼去给儿子买尿不湿去
<freeflying> void1, 尼玛这边尿不湿真便宜
<freeflying> void1, 花王的这边70软妹币,国内卖230+
<void1> freeflying: 你儿子在那里？
<freeflying> void1, 没呢, 买了周末带回去啊
<void1> freeflying: 那是，往中国寄的大有人在
<jusss> adam8157: java有啥经典的书吗
<gfrog> test
<freeflying> void1, 我来都是空箱子,回去就买这些回去
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  19:55 
<adam8157> jusss: 不会java...
<freeflying> void1, 屌丝啊,人家出过都是买名牌包包啥的
<jusss> adam8157: ...难道你只会c?
<gfrog> jusss: 贪多嚼不烂
<freeflying> 我都买尿不湿,奶粉,小孩吃的
<void1> freeflying: 人家那是难得去一次的，所以买什么名牌
<void1> freeflying: 你每周都去啊....
<onlylove> gfrog: 我只是随口和他说说编程语言排行榜
<void1> freeflying: 正宗高富帅啊
<adam8157> jusss: bash的话也算一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃对乃家娃太好了，乃媳妇不会有意见嘛？ 都不给她买东西，lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 他就要学java了
<jusss> gfrog: 现在面试问的好像java题多，尤其是手机开发方面，人家上来就问会不会java c++
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋老师,教教我c吧, 我也转你们组去
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> jusss: 我觉得你没救了
<ofan> 求教c
<jusss> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 球教C
<freeflying> gfrog, 她也买啊,都是超市里的药妆,买了一年用的也不爱2-3k软妹币
<void1> 话说，这里怎么都是北京的了
<jusss> adam8157: 求教ioccc
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<onlylove> jyf在不在啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们楼里小孩现在用的牙膏牙刷啥的都是我从日本带回去的
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: .......
<gfrog> freeflying: 原来乃也搞贩卖了， lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 我就是十足的屌丝啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ........
<onlylove> freeflying: 日本的kiss x7多钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 擦啊,小孩的东西基本都是送的
<freeflying> onlylove, 这是啥高端货啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 开个 C 培训班
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来是你买的太多，不然哪有多余的送啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 干吧
<jusss> adam8157: 对
 * gfrog 继续补blog欠帐去
<onlylove> freeflying: canon eos 100d，国内名称，日版的叫kiss x7
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是啊,人家让带,你说几个牙刷啥的你好意思售前啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 不知道啊, 太高级的东西从不关心
<onlylove> freeflying: 比你的lavie便宜多了
<freeflying>  onlylove 你要问我那个牌子的尿不湿我能告诉你价钱
<freeflying> onlylove, lavie是 iMadper 的钟爱
<onlylove> gfrog: blog欠账？写不写自己随意吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是太便宜了，下次告诉他们200刀一枚，看他们还找你带不，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 下个月组团出去休假吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 拖延症发作，我正动用强迫症对抗拖延症……
<gfrog> freeflying: 集体停工嘛？ lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，我也想买那个，但是觉得现在的能用，还是对相机有点想法，虽然没啥意思，买回来也是吃灰
<gfrog> freeflying: 我好像还没几天年假，话说年假可以透支么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 主要不好意思,我们楼的都玩的很好
<imtxc> gfrog: 强迫拖延
<freeflying> onlylove, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<jusss> freeflying: 当sa都看什么书呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 壕
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以想买单反了……国内套机的话4000多点？京东价格
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总在居委会担任职务？
<freeflying> gfrog, 连吃饭都互相串门,今天去你家吃,明天去我家吃的这种
<adam8157> gfrog: bounce to freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc, 不够条件啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 一家人的样子呢……
<freeflying>  jusss 尼玛sa啥书都看, 我连深入理解linux网络这样的书都啃过
<freeflying> gfrog, 小孩都差不多大
<jusss> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> jusss, 最近这不又得学内核了
<onlylove> freeflying: 你别吓坏他
<freeflying> onlylove, 真的啊
<jusss> freeflying: 那会不会还得学c
<jusss> freeflying: 什么算法导论之类的
<freeflying> onlylove, SA就是屌丝中的战斗机
<jusss> adam8157: 你看不看什么算法导论之类的
<freeflying> jusss, 算法倒不至于,你也没机会写
<jusss> freeflying: 那脚本呢？你擅长哪种
<onlylove> freeflying: perl,python啥的也讲算法吧
<freeflying> 去超市觅食去
<freeflying> jusss, 从bash 到python, ruby,lua这些都得会啊
<freeflying> perl
<jusss> freeflying: 好多呀
<freeflying> onlylove, 坚决不看 perl
<freeflying> onlylove, 这里除了ee没人搞那奇葩
<jusss> freeflying: iMadper搞
<onlylove> freeflying: ruby都看了
<mao> 语言很多，其实都是那么回事。。。
<void1> perl 爱好者飘过~
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有lua，我真不知道那个出了写游戏插件还能干啥
<freeflying> void1, 有前途, 大摩在用很多perl
<mao> 算法最重要，、
<void1> freeflying: 英语太差，去不了啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 现在好些人喜欢用他高配置
<freeflying> void1, 乃可以去日本大摩 lol
<void1> freeflying: X年前面过一次...
<void1> freeflying: 人家才不要我呢
<onlylove> 大摩？
<freeflying> onlylove, 大洋摩托
<freeflying> lol
<jusss> freeflying: 那个职位要求的技术不用太高
<jusss> 哪个
<onlylove> freeflying: 都给他说了前台不要技术
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我想做前台
<jusss> onlylove: 你做的技术支持怎么样，要不我也去做技术支持
<gfrog> jusss: 做前台的话你可能得先去泰国
<gfrog> jusss: 再去韩国
<jusss> gfrog: 那算了。。。
<jusss> gfrog: 你做的是什么？
<gfrog> jusss: 做台
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<jusss> 做台是啥
<iMadper> ....
<zodiac1111> 我知道lua可以写wireshark插件
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452281 ubuntu ping百度能ping通 但是puuty.exe无法访问ubuntu问题出在哪呢 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiantianwang — 2013-11-17 19:48
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37260
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么国外技术引入中国后会水土不服？
<onlylove> 我觉得这个问题很有意思
<onlylove> 所以作为web server，是不是有必要开发一套适合中国的webserver
<onlylove> 没人搭理我
<onlylove> freeflying: 你做的什么方向的sa，有webserver部
<freeflying> onlylove, 苦逼中的苦逼
<freeflying> void1, 好多超市不收visa信用卡很不方便
<onlylove> freeflying: 看solidot那个新闻，是不是像web server这样的也要有中国特色……中国人口多，对服务器的请求压力都很大，所以才导致这么多人推崇nginx，但是也有很多人说那货不稳定
<freeflying> onlylove, 啥叫中国特色的webserver
<onlylove> freeflying: 国外很多网站都是apache的，国内基本没了吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 扛得住双11这种玩法的
<freeflying> onlylove, 云啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果按你的说法，vmware有现成的方案，整个平台虚拟化，顶不住就往上加节点
<freeflying> onlylove, 这又不是vmware特有的
<onlylove> freeflying: 我知道不是特有的
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是北京地铁检票机经常出问题这个……
<freeflying> onlylove, 北京多落后啊
<jusss> onlylove: google maps让我的ie死机了
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是北京落后，是地铁检票机的抗压能力不行，必须2秒一张票才不会出问题，但是北京人多，2秒一张不行
<freeflying> onlylove, 扯吧, 地铁各网店之间又不要求实时同步
<onlylove> jusss: 用google的东西，一定要全都是google的，包括浏览器
<freeflying> 都是每个站点采集信息,定期的汇总
<onlylove> freeflying: 收票，我说的是单程票
<freeflying> onlylove, 跟尼玛铁道的买票比差远了
<jusss> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35938
<onlylove> freeflying: 而且设备的读写能力也差劲，经常有没法刷卡的时候
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Solidot | 官媒相信亚马逊创始人不小心点错鼠标购买《华盛顿邮报》
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37263
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国推动比特币币值突破500美元
<freeflying> gfrog, sohu付费用户在国外能看不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解
<iMadper> onlylove: 不至于吧... 访问个google.com还得用chromeos?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是浏览器，没说系统
<iMadper> <onlylove> jusss: 用google的东西，一定要全都是google的，包括浏览器   全都是... 全都是不就什么都包括了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 他要是有条件用chromeos最好
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45967
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 三中全会涉及 IT 领域改革政策一览 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45960/ballmer-talk-about-leave-microsoft
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 鲍尔默飙泪谈离职原因：董事会嫌我速度慢 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 原来U盘安装Ubuntu挑U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452282 用GEIL杂牌U盘给联想E46A安装Ubuntu 13.10，安装程序崩掉6次，百思不得其解。记得以前安装12.04非常顺利。突然怀疑是不是U盘不好用。于是立马换Kingston G3 8G盘，一次成功。 如果各位U盘安装经常崩溃，还是换好点的u盘吧。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 scy — 2013-11-17 21:17
<junstrix> Hi, 大家好
<junstrix> 有谁懂怎样配置emacs 新闻组的吗
<junstrix> 相关配置 gmane.org 的新闻组  在网上不太详细  gnus 配置多次也失败了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gmane -- Mail To News And Back Again (@ gmane.org)
<mao> 有人吗？咱出来闲聊可以吗？？？
<junstrix> 我刚才发话了。。。问题没解决
 * imtxc 出机械硬盘了哦 9mm 和 7mm 各一块， 7200转500G
<jusss> junstrix: 这里很少人用emacs...
<jusss> junstrix: iMadper用
<junstrix> @jusss 哦  这里人气旺点  #emacs-cn 没有
<iMadper> junstrix: 我不用新闻组. 直接去#emacs问吧
<tonghuix> 我用emacs
<imtxc> 新闻组？
<onlylove> imtxc: 多钱，9mm的
<tonghuix> 配新闻组不复杂，关键是找到一个服务器
<tonghuix> 这是最麻烦的
<junstrix> 嗯  gnus 现在只能配置gmail邮件.. 我想更进一步配置 mail-list讨论
<mao> 咱这整天这么多人，却没有多少人说话。。。。
<iMadper> junstrix: mail-list... 直接mu4e收多好.
<imtxc> onlylove: 200, 不报邮～
<junstrix> 刚刚搜索了下 gname只是一个新闻组、邮件列表的存档集合，并不是原始的邮件列表或新闻组...
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥牌子
<imtxc>  seagate
<junstrix>  @IMadper 只想配置在emacs下用...
<iMadper> junstrix: 谁说mu4e不是emacs下面的了>
<junstrix> @Imadper I'm sorry...
<junstrix> 我去看看相关
<imtxc> hgst 的这块 7mm 的7200转硬盘噪音好夸张
<iMadper> junstrix: i'm sorry 是"我很遗憾"的意思. 如果我说, 我家死人了, 你可以回复 i'm sorry...
<imtxc> onlylove: 收不
<onlylove> imtxc: 不要了……
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的320勉强还能用，虽然我知道它有缺陷
<junstrix> @iMadper 哦 。。哈哈  这样说我好不严谨
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
 * iMadper 不用stumpwm/dswm的emacs用户, 都是伪emacs爱好者. 
<junstrix> @iMadper 是吗，我查查是什么相关名词 表示都没懂...
<junstrix> 目前我还没会elisp...
<junstrix> @Imadper  你说的是窗口管理器啊。。
<iMadper> junstrix: .
<iMadper> junstrix: 都叫wm了...
<junstrix> 嗯 好吧  太折腾了
<junstrix> 我用xfce4 我是实用控
<junstrix> 你说的两个wm 以后涉进lisp再说吧 现在对我来说有点高端了 呵呵
 * jusss 感觉emacs都是很高端的东西
<junstrix> 没有吧 觉得实用 平常时写写啥的 它都有
<tinlee> 有人吗
<^k^> tinlee:点点点.  21:49 
<tinlee> 有用gedit的吗
<tinlee> 输入中文就退出
<jusss> iMadper: #include那行用缩进吗？
<mao> jusss, 这跟编码风格有关，不是必须的
<jusss> mao: 嗯
<jusss> mao: 我只是想知道大家的风格是啥
<jusss> adam8157: 你#include那行会缩进吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 缩进? 如果被#ifdef的话会
<mao> jusss, 既然咱都用linux了，那就用linux的内核风格吧
<jusss> mao: 内核风格是啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 你猜是伪emacs用户, emacs爱好者不在乎wm
<jusss> adam8157: 如果是#include <stdio.h>那你就不缩进一个tab了？
<mao> jusss, 说起来很杂，找谷歌妹妹吧。。
<adam8157> jusss: 为毛缩进
<jusss> adam8157: 不知道。。。
<x007007007> emacs听起来就很牛的样子
<adam8157> jusss: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<iMadper> jusss: 不用.
<jusss> iMadper: O
<iMadper> adam8157: 屁, emacs爱好者特别喜欢折腾wm, 各种emacs大神都折腾wm的
<adam8157> iMadper: 开机就exec emacs才是王道啊
<iMadper> init=/usr/bin/emacs
<jusss> adam8157: 你的tab是4还是8
<junstrix> init=/usr/bin/emacs 真有这样子干的啊 没听说过
<adam8157> jusss: tab就是tab
<junstrix> 佩服
<jusss> adam8157: Tabs are 8 characters
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那些系统服务啥的都不起了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Dell Inspiron 1545,Ubuntu12.10无法搜索到无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452284 无线网卡是博通 BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless Adapter 我的系统是Ubuntu12.10，启动后右上角提示连接已断开，处于离线状态。我选择了启动联网，但是仍然搜索不到任何无线网络。同一台电脑的Windows7却可以搜索到无线
<^k^> ─> 网络并正常连接。 终端-输入ifconfig -a后看不到Wlan0之类的信息，只有eth0和lo。 已经从http://www.broadcom.com/sup …
<junstrix> 就是驱动没装啊
<tonghuix> 安装盘里有这个驱动包还有相应的deb文件，一个个装上就行
<babalarkia> 有人在吗
<^k^> babalarkia:点点点.  22:35 
<babalarkia> 我在win7 下安装 ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64  总是   files not found
<babalarkia> 是怎么回事啊
<babalarkia> 我是小白
<mao> 俺是小黑。。。
<babalarkia> error 15
<babalarkia> <mao >   能帮忙吗
<mao> babalarkia, 说吧，有什么事尽管说。
<tonghuix> babalarkia: 能够到IRC上问的，基本已经脱离小白群体
<babalarkia> 就是我想在win 7上安装  ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64  ，都是按照论坛上前辈们的教程 ，一部一部做的
<babalarkia> 可是总是error 15 ， files not found
<babalarkia> 我确实是小白
<tonghuix> 做U盘了么？
<tonghuix> 别用wubi安装
<babalarkia> 不是WUBI
<babalarkia> 没做u 盘
<tonghuix> 难道是grub安装？
<tonghuix> 硬盘安装
<babalarkia> 是的
<tonghuix> grub引导失败
<tonghuix> 做个U盘吧，从U盘安装比较方便
<babalarkia> 是的 引导失败 ，我不知道什么原因
<tonghuix> 我觉得U盘安装比较核实
<babalarkia> 好吧，我u 盘试一下
<tonghuix> grub安装的时候各种问题频频出现
<babalarkia> 谢谢各位啊，
 * iMadper 不扯淡了. 睡觉. 
<babalarkia> good  night
<mao> babalarkia,  用硬盘安装确实很麻烦，也很费事，建议的就是u盘安装，但非要硬盘安装也不是不可以
<babalarkia> ok thanks to <mao>
<mao> babalarkia,  我用的是easybcd ， 好像要将ubuntu里的一个镜像文件解压出来，放到c盘，等等，我也是找资料，你可以也找找看。。
<babalarkia> iso 一定要解压才行吗？我已经把  initrd  & vmlinuz  放入 C盘了
<stock-cn> 请问，debian7怎么是这个样子？简直像平板电脑
<stock-cn> 我手工安装了chrome，但是安装在了/opt/google/chrome里面了，有没有办法把它的快捷方式放到收藏夹里？
<stock-cn> 有人在用debian7吗
<mao> babalarkia, 具体的怎么做，时间很长，我都忘的差不多了，只是要编辑easybcd的文件，而且文件里面对硬盘和分区的数字好像也有点小坑。。
<stock-cn> 唉，急死了
<babalarkia> <mao>  是的， 我试过了 0，1，2 都不行
<mao> babalarkia, 不对的，虚拟分区好像要4起步的，你放在什么盘里？
<babalarkia> <mao>  0123  是主分区 ，后面才是逻辑分区啊
<mao> babalarkia, 你知道就好
<babalarkia> <mao>  我所有盘里都放了，可是还是不行啊，哈哈
<mao> d盘好像是4吧，分区好像也有规则，好长时间了，真心不知道了，我也是菜鸟，细节很多不懂的。
<babalarkia> ok  谢谢啊， 睡吧， 晚安
<realrealjerry> 同时安装开源和闭源显卡驱动，系统会挂吗？
<happyaron> 只有一个会被使用
<realrealjerry> 那将会是哪个被使用呢？
<xiangfu> 你使用那个，那个就被使用。
<xiangfu> 取决于你自己了
<xiangfu> 同时安装。但开机是会屏蔽一个。
<xiangfu> 两个不能同时载到内核啊。
<mntcdrom> 晚上好！你们好
<yijia> hallo
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r4aIOa04AAMux4KLpGcAALrJwNd1KkAAy7f258.jpg 人家第一次约会
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41802
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 2015将是Perl 6之年
<iorikyox> 我又来了，纠正昨晚2个错误
<iorikyox> 1.432P的流量只有100KB左右；2.ASU不是超级碗，只是亚利桑那州的一个大学赛事（好丢脸）
<iorikyox> 昨晚又换了fox5纽约频道，有720P直播，播放稳定
<iorikyox> 能否有办法将直播地址加入VLC Player中呢？
<iorikyox> http://new.livestream.com/accounts/6372917/events/2592483/player?width=650&height=366&autoPlay=true&mute=false这个是NY_FOX5 channel的直播地址
<^k^> iorikyox: ⇪ Live
<iorikyox> http://new.livestream.com/accounts/6372917/events/2592483/player?width=650&height=366&autoPlay=true&mute=false
<iorikyox> 如何live？
<iorikyox> 感觉firefox开着，cpu占用很大，想换vlc试试，还没找到办法
<iorikyox> flashplayer的stream，vlc能播不？
<iorikyox> 也许晚上人多，那我改晚上来问好了
 * iMadper` 困
<iMadper> perl6怎么跟ruby竞争啊...
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 求助，Ubuntu14.10 锐捷连接不了，认证错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465846 认真失败原因：原因(用户不允许在该接入地区使用本服务) 统计信息: 发表于 由 twdzs013 — 2014-11-10 9:41
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian xfce桌面音量控制，xfce4-mixer，indicator-sound http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465847 xfce默认的xfce4-mixer对pulseaudio支持很差劲，插拔一次耳机就乱套了。 但Xubuntu由于使用了自制的indicator-sound包以及重写后的xfce4-mixer，和pulseaudio配合很完美。 debian的xfce下有无好的mixer appl
<^k^>  ─> et推荐？或是在debian中使用indicator-sound？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-11-10 10:04
<qiao> iMadper: 早！～
<archl> 困
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:18
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox主题栏和系统主题不匹配，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465848 看附件里，firefox的主题栏是白色的，但我的系统主题使用的是黑色，很奇怪。 其它程序都好的，就是这个firefox不行。需要怎么修改呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 super3dmax — 2014-11-10 10:27
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔酱
<happyaron> fracting1: 猴总第一壕
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<iMadper> freeflying: 猴总第一壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<iMadper> kandu: 拜大湿
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<iMadper> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> iMadper: 再拜一次妹子壕
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<iMadper> happyaron: 再拜一次蓉蓉酱
<FJKong> happyaron: iMadper 各种豪 \(^o^)/~
<iMadper> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> roylez: 拜面金主席
<happyaron> scateu: 康哥壕
<iMadper> roylez: 拜面金主席
<happyaron> wangli: 快把 iMadper 这妖精灭了吧
<roylez>  /ignore happyaron iMadper
<iMadper> wangli: 快把 happyaron 这磨人的小妖精灭了吧
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<cherrot> roylez, 拜面筋主席
<iMadper> roylez: 拜宽粉主席
<cherrot> iMadper, 梅梅酱早
<roylez> happyaron cherrot iMadper 你们仨妖精
<cherrot> happyaron, 蓉蓉壕早
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔酱
<cherrot> iMadper, 麦麦酱
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔酱
<cherrot> iMadper, 爱爱酱
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 突然开黄腔了你怎么...
<kandu> happyaron, iMadper: 对拜，对拜
<cherrot> iMadper, =。=
 * iMadper 中午吃啥啊...
<wangli> happyaron, iMadper 拜妖精壕
 * iMadper 又是一个世界难题.
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  10:50
<happyaron> wangli: ...
<cherrot> iMadper,  吃面 吃面 吃面
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂... 我一会儿去炒个葱爆羊肉, 然后炒个蒿子秆... 家里就这点儿菜了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 还秀！
<archl> iMadper: 列菜单呀。
<iMadper> cherrot: :-D
<iMadper> archl: 啥意思?
<archl> iMadper: 吃过的就画星星
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞, 先去给羊肉解冻.
<iMadper> archl: 为啥要画星星?
<archl> iMadper: 因为喜欢吃呀
<iMadper> archl: 哦... 那太多了, 我喜欢吃的太多了...
 * iMadper 去做饭
<archl> cherrot: 土豆
<archl> cherrot: 我想要 sony a7s 呀，似乎有409600 的 ISO呢。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你为毛可以在家
<iMadper> cherrot: 被开除啊
<cherrot> archl, 嗯 大晚上能拍出白昼的效果
<archl> iMadper: 呀。这个频道又多了家里蹲
<cherrot> iMadper, 真棒  快学ios开发吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 在学rust. 感觉挺有意思的
<iMadper> cherrot: 不过找不到工作倒是真的
<happyaron> cherrot: 你看我们说的没错吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 还有GH4
<happyaron> archl: ^^^
<iMadper> cherrot: http://v2ex.com/t/144719#reply0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [上海] 色影无忌招 Android 开发工程师 - V2EX
<iMadper> cherrot: 适合你
<mikecao> 土豪们早，
<mikecao> iMadper, 你还会做饭
<iMadper> mikecao: .
<mikecao> iMadper, 为毛你可以在家
<iMadper> mikecao: 我以为你们都知道我被开除了....
<iMadper> mikecao: 怎么你们都不知道?
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<mikecao> iMadper, C社怎么可能开除CTO！
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ...
<iMadper> mikecao: 不景气啊...
<mikecao> 只有帽帽才做的出来这种事
<iMadper> mikecao: 我这种小角色
<happyaron> mikecao: C社有CTO么
<cherrot> happyaron, 什么东西？
<mikecao> happyaron, 有阿 cc iMadper
<happyaron> mikecao: 只有超级无敌妹子壕 iMadper 啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 让罗姐给你看GH4是啥
<cherrot> iMadper, 我说了不会客户端开发。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: a7s之前他看上的
<iMadper> cherrot: 学一下嘛
<happyaron> archl: 求GH4介绍链接重发
<iMadper> a7s我也喜欢啊, 不过我买不起啊
<cherrot> iMadper, rust 又是从哪冒出来的语言
<happyaron> iMadper: 我等穷苦大众跟罗姐比不了啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 几年前好像火过一阵子
<iMadper> cherrot: mozilla
 * happyaron 但也可能记错了，记性不好
<iMadper> happyaron: 确实记错了.
<iMadper> happyaron: 还没开发完, 从来没火过...
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
<cherrot> archl, 入a7s吧 壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧
<archl> cherrot happyaron  archl  你们让我这个蹭吃蹭住的怎么活！！！
<Evanescense> 问，入手超级本好么？（就是那种触摸屏加笔记本的）
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们还在放假啊
<archl> Evanescense:  有钱呀。
<iMadper> freeflying: wfh而已啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 我刚看到个新闻说  emacs25支持concurrency了
<iMadper> Evanescense: 有钱就买. 超级本的目的不是触摸屏, 是轻薄 + 续航好
<archl> cherrot happyaron iMadper Evanescense  家里人逼我找工作或者创业了 - 但是我不着调，啥都不想做呀
<Evanescense> archl: 我去，3500-4000的价格，是一般笔记本的价格吧。只是ThinkPad的超级本都超级贵的
<iMadper> yunfan: 我在用emacs25, 是有个接口了, 但是没有插件迁移过来呢
<archl> Evanescense ... 我买个 1500的相机。好容易呀。
<Evanescense> archl: 那还是选择创业吧
<iMadper> Evanescense: thinkpad超级本就一款啊, x1
<iMadper> Evanescense: 是贵. 超级本选择sony没错的. svp13
<yunfan> iMadper:  这么说不会出现irc插件卡住整个系统的情况了？
<lainme> 超级本不都超级贵么？
<iMadper> yunfan: 会啊.
<iMadper> lainme: 是的. 最便宜的就是acer的还有mba. 剩下的都贵.
<cherrot> archl, 活的开心就好啊
<iMadper> archl: 做人呢, 最重要的就是开心. 让 cherrot 下面给你吃.
<Evanescense> iMadper: 这样阿。那和一般的笔记本没太大差别嘛，我是想着能像平板那样用，又可以像笔记本那样。所以选择了超级本。但是不知道这方面有没有什么大的缺点。
 * iMadper 哦草, 有点儿重口...
<qiao> happyaron: iMadper  拜两位大拿。。
<iMadper> qiao: .. 乖
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦草 色大象
<Evanescense> iMadper: 有好多款阿，yoga就有好几款，6000多到10000多的
<archl> cherrot iMadper 我不是呀，我要开心太容易了，我只想不要悲伤。
<iMadper> cherrot: 你今天一直喊吃面吃面的...
<iMadper> cherrot: ....
<archl> Evanescense:  从美国买华硕，反正两年质保
<cherrot> iMadper, 那我下面给你吃好了=。=
<iMadper> Evanescense: 买个笔记本 + 一个平板  比超级本便宜好多好伐
<Evanescense> iMadper: svp13，谢谢推荐
<archl> cherrot: 油泼面太费油了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我自己做饭嘛, 你下面给自己吃好了
<happyaron> 你们俩太那啥了
<Evanescense> iMadper: 携带不方便阿，两个设备间工作不方便。不知道那些触摸屏在Linux下支持是否好，
<archl> iMadper: 关键是 - 我家里不省略面条中的条字——面就是面粉
<archl> iMadper: 一开始没看出来呀
<iMadper> Evanescense: 以我接触的几款触摸屏笔记本来说, 驱动都不是问题, 工作的挺好的.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB转串口驱动为什么没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465849 我的Linux下面proc/tty/derive下为什么没有USBserial？我上网查都说是系统自带的，搞不懂，求教。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 forestguan — 2014-11-10 10:47
<archl> 下面，是不是和下面的意思。。。
<lainme> Evanescense: gnome-shell现在支持多点触控了
<Evanescense> iMadper: 你也装上了Linux？
<archl> lainme:  。
<iMadper> Evanescense: unity也支持触摸哦~
<Evanescense> lainme: KDE呢？
<archl> lainme: 突然冒出来了。你用过了呀？
<lainme> archl: 没有触摸屏
<Evanescense> 看来Linux的支持还是不错的。
<iMadper> Evanescense: 昂, 在这个频道众多大牛的帮助下, 我终于装了个linux. grub麻烦死了
<archl> lainme:  有触摸板呀。
<archl> lainme: 新代电脑都是多点触摸板不是？
<lainme> archl: 发布公告中指的应该是触摸屏
<Evanescense> iMadper: GRUB？应该像平常那样安装吧？我安装Linux好多次，遇到的问题大多是文件系统和驱动问题。
<archl> lainme:  我到觉得 - 都是一样的 -
<iMadper> Evanescense: 文件系统能有问题????
<archl> cherrot:  http://107cine.com/promotion/panasonic/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 松下中国三十五周年商城大促专场 - 影视工业网 价格:￥11000
<Evanescense> iMadper: 是的，比如Arch的分支，manjaro，就一直是文件系统问题，后来自己发现，原来是unetbootin之类的U盘安装工具不对，我用dd命令之后就正常了。
<iMadper> Evanescense: 哦...
<iMadper> Evanescense: 好厉害
<slucx> iMadper: 换本子了？
<Evanescense> 一直会提示grub无法安装到不是ext3的分区，其实我的boot分区是ext4.就是这样的问题
<iMadper> slucx: 还没换呢, 没钱啊
<slucx> 昂, 在这个频道众多大牛的帮助下, 我终于装了个
<slucx> 	       linux. grub麻烦死了
<Evanescense> iMadper: 话说我一直以为你是大牛来着阿
<archl> 4K 60p模式下有150M码流的视频
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/1125141.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【苹果MD711CH/B】苹果（Apple）MacBook Air MD711CH/B 11.6英寸宽屏笔记本电脑【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> Evanescense: .... ..... 你怎么会有这种错觉?
<cherrot> iMadper, 大牛你好，请给我发点过节费吧
<archl> cherrot: 过节费呀。给我点
<iMadper> cherrot: 给我俩妹子先
<archl> iMadper: 。。。妹子壕！！！
<iMadper> archl: 别...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你要玩4p么
<iMadper> cherrot: 我要凑齐七个召唤神龙 你管得着嘛! ~ lol~
<slucx> 11.6的air才是x230的接班人
<Evanescense> iMadper: 大概我对于常在频道里看到的人就会错误的认为是大牛，这样的低级错误逻辑吧
<iMadper> slucx: mba除了便宜, 还有啥优点?
 * cherrot 召唤的真的是神龙么 lol
<slucx> 小 轻
<archl> iMadper: 还有可以去 苹果店泡
<Evanescense> mba 是mac book air？
<iMadper> slucx: 日系本, 哪个不比mba轻?
<iMadper> slucx: 配置还高. 设计的还好.
<happyaron> iMadper: 价钱也好
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜壕
<archl> iMadper: 关键 - 用 mba 更容易泡妹子吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 这倒是. mba现在唯一优势就是便宜了
<archl> iMadper: 哈哈
<Empty_Tank> 举个例子说说日本有哪些？
<iMadper> archl: 不可能
<Evanescense> iMadper: 日系本？是指哪些阿？
<iMadper> Empty_Tank: svp13  lavie z
<happyaron> iMadper: mac系列不都是同配置性价比很高的么。。
<iMadper> Evanescense: ^^
<iMadper> happyaron: mbp性价比没优势吧?
<archl> Empty_Tank:  国内卖的贼贵，不走量。苹果就是量产货
<iMadper> happyaron: mba倒是真便宜
<happyaron> iMadper: mbp不差劲的
<happyaron> iMadper: 虽然没mba那种可以称得上便宜的成都
<happyaron> 程度
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是价格没优势啊...
<lainme> archl: 现在恐怕需要mbp了
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂, mba真是便宜...
<archl> lainme:  。。。没懂你
<happyaron> iMadper: 比x1早半年，价格一样
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是mba没有ips屏幕, 相比之下sony只贵了几百, 但是多了一个高分屏的ips
<iMadper> happyaron: x1是好东西, 就是太贵太贵了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正我目前只关心thinkpad和mac系列
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂.
 * archl 反正从来没关心过 thinkpad 系列。。。
 * archl 根本不认得 thinkpad 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 要不是我前一阵子刷坏了一个x1 carbon 3rd, 我现在也有x1用了....
<iMadper> happyaron: 心塞
<freeflying> iMadper: happyaron gfrog 借你们的kindle pw我试试吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 哈哈哈
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只有nook
<happyaron> freeflying: 我只有老k4
<happyaron> iMadper: 说实话我对X1很心水，但真是买不起
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊.. 有钱买x1的话, 我都可以买富士通了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 公司到了一批t450s之类的好货, 到时候可以拿来凑合用.
<gfrog> freeflying: 我只有K4
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞，那等放完假我去换机
<adam8157> iMadper: 你去办公室了?
<archl> iMadper:  。。。原来你在休假
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂, 我已经预订一台了, 你要早定.
<iMadper> adam8157: 毛线. 怎么可能
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，快拿出乃的kindle给 freeflying 猴总显摆下
<iMadper> archl: 不, 其实我在上班.
<archl> 。
<happyaron> iMadper: 求帮订
<adam8157> happyaron: 不可能, 那是测试机, GM遥遥无期 你俩还预订? iMadper
 * iMadper 做饭去.
<Empty_Tank> X1又是什么东西
<archl> iMadper:  。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 自己来嘛, 顺便请我吃饭.
<happyaron> adam8157: 预定使用啊，当测试机
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你请我还差不多，尽地主之谊啊
<happyaron> LOL
<adam8157> happyaron: 要GM之后才能借
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
 * archl 没请 freeflying - 没钱
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么遥遥无期, 已经有gm的了啊, 我先用着
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 最近买书的钱能买个kindle pw了
<iMadper> adam8157: 过俩月就能换这批次的了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 求预定啊～
<adam8157> iMadper: t450s才到就GM? 贵组什么时候这么迅速?
<gfrog> freeflying: amazon又200-100了
<adam8157> iMadper: SIT你也用......
<iMadper> adam8157: 我先用着已经gm的本, 然后等这个gm了换啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 薅了两本lonely planet
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 我sit也用.
<yunfan> iMadper: 会还怎么叫concurrency
<iMadper> adam8157: sit又不是shit
<adam8157> happyaron: SIT还是t440s的壳子...
<iMadper> yunfan: 提供接口了啊, 但是插件还没有调用这个新接口, 用的还是旧的啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 有T450s? 只看到T450
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就是t450
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且还是T440的壳子
<yunfan> iMadper: 我只是说逻辑上  你别扯旧插件
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂. 但是标志是450
<adam8157> iMadper: 笨重的要死.... cc happyaron
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过性能妥妥的
<iMadper> yunfan: 你自己扯的插件.
<iMadper> yunfan: 你问irc会不会拖卡emacs, 不然我才不扯这个呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 我说会不会出现这种情况
<iMadper> yunfan: 现在还会啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 你说的是目前的老插件
<yunfan> iMadper: 我说的是使用了这个机制后
<happyaron> adam8157: 无所谓，配置好即可
<happyaron> adam8157: 用起来舒服就行
<yunfan> 当然是假设了 要不然我干嘛问你 直接试下不就行了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不用这个机制, 也有办法异步啊.
<yunfan> iMadper: 是么
<iMadper> yunfan: 一堆async的插件
<adam8157> happyaron: 我现在看见台式机和厚重的W系列都想吐了....
<yunfan> iMadper: 哼
<adam8157> happyaron: 不过你这土壕的机器都不是自己买的!!!!
<iMadper> yunfan: 早就有async的方法了, erc自己不用而已.
<slucx> adam8157: 本子常年直接合上盖子不关机跑来跑去？
<happyaron> adam8157: 我自己买的t430
<adam8157> slucx: Fn+F4, 合盖子那个被我关了, 因为我经常合盖子而不想休眠
<iMadper> 用联想笔记本的大牛们, 你们改不改fn的位置啊?
<adam8157> happyaron: 下一台只能 T440s, MBA, X1C 那种厚度
<adam8157> iMadper: 改
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<adam8157> happyaron: 你年轻人, 背电脑有劲儿
<adam8157> happyaron: 而且你不用成天背...
<iMadper> happyaron: 下一台不能超过1.2kg. 你年轻人, 背电脑有劲儿
<adam8157> slucx:  11:24:18 up 5 days, 16:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.14, 0.30, 0.40
<slucx> adam8157: 1:24:43 up 4 days,  2:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.14, 0.19
<adam8157> slucx: 我这些天每天suspend一到两次
<iMadper> ? uptime  22:24:56 up 41 days, 38 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.03, 0.05
<slucx> adam8157: 合上盖子的动作是pm-suspend吧？
<adam8157> slucx: systemctl suspend
<yunfan> iMadper: 还是别折腾 用系统级的好点
<adam8157> slucx: 我早就用systemd了
<slucx> adam8157: 还在用sysv兼容模式
<slucx> adam8157: 有外设的时候合上盖子不会suspend的
 * iMadper 做饭去
<happyaron> adam8157 iMadper 我出门不背thinkpad啊
<happyaron> adam8157 iMadper 出门mbp
<adam8157> happyaron: 别刺激我...
<slucx> happyaron: 有钱人，我就一个本子
<happyaron> slucx: 不是我买的
<slucx> adam8157: 你一天工资就买个11寸的mba了
<happyaron> 也不是我的财产
<adam8157> slucx: 不够你给补不?
<slucx> adam8157: 肯定够了
<adam8157> slucx: 不够你给补不?
<qiao> iMadper: 壕还在家里～
<iMadper> qiao: 昂
<iMadper> happyaron: 别刺激我...
<qiao> iMadper: diao
<happyaron> iMadper: 妈蛋你在公司那么多机器随便用
<slucx> adam8157: 我现在习惯小本子了，以后再买也不买大的了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我跑一趟都折腾哭了
<qiao> iMadper: 不带上你的 nec 的本去咖啡馆里？1
<slucx> adam8157: 我在公司和家里都是直接合上盖子接大显示器
<adam8157> slucx: 我要13/14的, 但是轻薄的
<slucx> adam8157: 太大没用
<adam8157> slucx: 我抢了 iMadper 的扩展坞在用
<happyaron> 吃饭吃饭
<slucx> adam8157: iMadper 居然买扩展坞
<adam8157> slucx: 我家里配不起大显示器, 没钱买显示器也没钱租能放下显示器的房子
<slucx> lol
<iMadper> slucx: 扩展坞必备的好伐.
<iMadper> happyaron: 最好的被我弄坏了. 不开心.
<iMadper> qiao: 还没买啊, 4g内存, 硬伤啊
<qiao> iMadper: 自己加一个呗。。
<iMadper> qiao: 焊上去的
<slucx> adam8157: 我喜欢小本+大显示器,出去的时候合上盖子塞包里就走了
<freeflying> happyaron: OSX上用啥看新闻组
<slucx> iMadper: 自己焊
<iMadper> slucx: 你不用emacs, 不知道小显示器的痛.
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<qiao> iMadper: 这个确实略小啊。。
<slucx> iMadper: 我确实用emacs啊
<iMadper> slucx: 难度大. 封装是贴片的.
<adam8157> slucx: t440s, mba, x1c都可以扔包里, 轻薄不大
<iMadper> slucx: 你不是重度用户.
<slucx> iMadper: 确实除了firefox bash就只有emacs了啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助,字体乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465850 昨天,安装了一些东西,今天开机后发现 firefox 和 pidgin 乱码 6.png 我自己在群里发送信息没问题,但是接受别人的就会有问题, 我和别人单聊也不行,不管是我发的还是别人发的我看到的就是乱码,不过我发的字,对方
<slucx> 我所有窗口都全屏
<iMadper> slucx: 小显示器用emacs看邮件不痛苦???
<iMadper> slucx: 看邮件怎么全屏....
<slucx> iMadper: 邮件用ff,我邮件量很少的
<iMadper> slucx: 所以说你不是重度用户嘛.
<iMadper> slucx: emacs本来就是邮件客户端. 编辑功能只是附加的
<slucx> 呵呵
<iMadper> slucx: emacs用来编辑其实很一般的, vim做的更好. 但是邮件系统就不是别的东西能比的了.
<iMadper> slucx: 而且可以做到跟orgmode无缝连接.
<slucx> 顺手就好，没啥好不好的
<iMadper> 当然有好与不好.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还做不做饭了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 做上了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 米饭闷上了, 羊肉也腌上了
<adam8157> iMadper: !!!!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 等15分钟就去炒羊肉
<adam8157> iMadper: 快递给我
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 有个问题, 腌羊肉的时候, 放不放淀粉?
<adam8157> iMadper: 做梦都在煎牛排烤羊排
<adam8157> iMadper: 不懂 放淀粉搞毛
<iMadper> adam8157: 放了淀粉肉会很嫩, 但是炒的时候容易糊, 很纠结.
<adam8157> iMadper: 羊肉本来就嫩
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 但是还可以更嫩
<slucx> iMadper: 那是因为你用的是电磁炉吧
<iMadper> slucx: 不是, 天然气
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 132和152都在用?
<archl> adam8157:  南方人似乎很多不喜欢羊肉味道的呀。
<adam8157> archl: 例如悦姐, 我则是膻味越重越好
<freeflying> adam8157: gmane服务器地址是啥
<freeflying> adam8157: 要用ssl不
<adam8157> freeflying: 订它不如直接订mailing list...
<freeflying> adam8157: he is not really into u, its just a apec-blue
<adam8157> freeflying: ? 贴错了?
<archl> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 没啊
<archl> freeflying:  工厂才是最黑暗的历史
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道你在说啥
<freeflying> adam8157: apec-blue形容短暂即逝的一瞬间
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个he又是谁?
<freeflying> adam8157: who knows
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这句子首尾加个引号啊!
<adam8157> freeflying: 还以为跟我说
<adam8157> She texted me: "Your hot" I replied: "No. YOU'RE hot." Now she thinks I'm into her. All I did was point out that bitch's typo
<archl> adam8157:  要求全国人们热情邀请外国游客和重要人士到中国旅行，免费本地向导 - 维持蓝天白云。。。
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157:  your hot in sweater, let me take it off. - like this?
<adam8157> ....
<adam8157> archl: 你百人斩任务达成了?
<archl> adam8157:  结果我懒得出去呀。
<pamisisi> 这么原始的聊天工具原来也有这么火爆啊！
<archl> pamisisi:  all you need is message
<archl> pamisisi:  不原始有什么好处么？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我已经用高度和宽度这样的style来定义了，还是找不到，彻底跪了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 同样的元素只有两个，xpath里面有编号
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我很好奇当年那个case怎么pass的
<archl> adam8157: 你说的是认识一百个人吗？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你忘了发周报
<archl> adam8157:  我最近没有认识新人
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<huntxu> adam8157: 你玩FIFA 15 UT不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没设备玩儿啊
<adam8157> archl: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 刪了你的FIFA14就有空間了啊
<archl> adam8157 huntxu  看了那些街头足球视频，觉得那些人真不怎么样呀。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: FIFA14都装不上, 手机一共4G空间 出去系统和软件就剩1G多了
<archl> adam8157 huntxu 连大腿+膝盖带球都没学会
<huntxu> archl: 你去巴西看啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我4G都夠裝，還剩接近2G
<huntxu> adam8157: 還裝了個PES manager
<adam8157> huntxu: Google Play提示我空间不足 =,=
<archl> huntxu:  噢。那些街头足球的戏耍除了需要练习的垫球和头球，其他的真没几个我做不到的。。。
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/302297
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 Modi Down 男士羽绒服（700蓬） $89.97（需用码，约￥620）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> iMadper: 饿了
<iMadper> adam
 * archl 不买衣服冻死也不买
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也是. 不过饭还没熟, 快熟的时候炒菜, 羊肉凉了不好吃
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在开工  你把地址私聊发给我 下午我帮你弄下
<freeflying> iMadper: 炖骨头，然后买点羊肉片烫了吃
<iMadper> freeflying: 额, 太奢侈了
<freeflying> iMadper: 比在外面吃省钱啊
<adam8157> 无比怀念西安的手抓 http://imagebin.org/323599  freeflying iMadper archl
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在家吃更省钱的...
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1526312
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 庞麦郎《我的滑板鞋》官方版MV宇宙首发！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<archl> adam8157:  这么油腻！！
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> archl: 油的才好吃
<archl> iMadper:  会恶心
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 壕
<O0XX> adam8157: 壕
<O0XX>      freeflying: 壕
<O0XX>      happyaron: 壕
<O0XX>      O0XX: 壕
<O0XX>      iMadper: 壕
 * O0XX 这个块选择还不错
<archl> huntxu:  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjcxNzc4MzI4.html?from=y1.2-1-98.3.2-2.1-1-1-1 这上面的，几乎都见过
<adam8157> freeflying: iMadper archl O0XX gfrog http://imagebin.org/323600
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjcxNzc4MzI4.html?from=y1.2-1-98.3.2-2.1-1-1-1 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿去寨都围观了么？
<adam8157> 这么一大锅 超爽
<iMadper> adam8157: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> adam8157: 不多说了, 我去炒菜.
<adam8157> iMadper: 饿死了
<iMadper> adam8157: 你去吃啊.
<freeflying> gfrog: 去了，下雨
<iMadper> adam8157: 去新疆招待办
<iMadper> adam8157: 四川招待办也特别好吃. 还便宜.
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋样？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这咩？
<archl> adam8157:  。。。丧心病狂
<adam8157> gfrog: 手抓饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 你做的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 西安某馆子
<gfrog> adam8157: 你去废都了？壕
<adam8157> 几个月前...
<archl> adam8157:   http://s1.nuomi.bdimg.com/upload/2013/01-18/1358479743191-3358.jpg 我喜欢吃的面条种类之一
<freeflying> gfrog: 没法去看，一直下雨
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个太难看了
<gfrog> freeflying: 雨中游寨都
 * archl 还喜欢日式冷荞麦面
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃得下这么一锅
<freeflying> adam8157: 你自己做的？
<adam8157> freeflying: 西安某馆子...
<freeflying> adam8157: 雷总前些时候搞USB，现在又在搞virtio
<adam8157> freeflying: 45度角
<O0XX> freeflying: 有啥好的单卡手机推荐？
<gfrog> O0XX: mx4
<gfrog> O0XX: mx4 pro
<O0XX> gfrog: mx4太贵了
<gfrog> O0XX: 不要4G换mx3
<freeflying> O0XX: 肾6
<archl> 被撞轿车的驾驶人当天载着家人去参加生日派对，因车祸造成严重脑损伤，后不治身亡。车上3名乘客受伤。法官认为徐有逃逸风险，将保释金定为200万美元。2013年3月，在其母交保后，徐被保释出狱。
<adam8157> O0XX: 没有拍照需求么?
<O0XX> adam8157: 木有
<archl> 。。。200万美金的保释费用就交出去了！！真有钱
<adam8157> O0XX: 那买便宜手机没啥问题
<archl> O0XX:  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，那你忙吧……我这边是内网环境……
<archl> O0XX:  富士康手机。硬件应该不会太差
<O0XX> archl: 富土康?
 * iMadper 想!
 * iMadper 香!
<onlylove_> http://news.sohu.com/20141108/n405892274.shtml
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 程序员买99台iPhone6求爱 网友：整整99个肾！-搜狐新闻
<iMadper> 然后女方来一句, 我只想要小米4
<iMadper> 然后果断拒绝
<onlylove_> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141108/42424315_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_vr
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ “网络身份证”技术成熟展开试点|银行卡|工商银行_凤凰资讯
<archl> 。。。其实女人真少
<archl> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 60w啊，这尼玛得像 adam8157 这样得程序猿才可以
<adam8157> freeflying: 不埋汰我能死?
<freeflying> adam8157: 哪里有埋汰你啊
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我有点事找你，tar打包系统裸机还原，需要注意啥
<adam8157> 唉
<onlylove_> adam8157: 除了权限和fstab
<adam8157> onlylove_: 需要注意很多, 看你系统的环境, 有没有加密什么的
<onlylove_> adam8157: 没有加密
<adam8157> onlylove_: 我不敢说啥, 你得明白道理, 否则直接操作还是怕漏东西
<archl> freeflying: 其实也是投资呀。反正会卖出去的。
<archl> adam8157: 投资几座房子，然后再卖出去
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我和你说下我的需求，我在虚拟机里面装个系统，然后把这个系统打包下，还原到物理机上
<adam8157> archl: 不埋汰我能死?
<freeflying> adam8157: 看google今天的doodle
<iMadper> freeflying: 60w?
<freeflying> iMadper: 99个肾6
<archl> adam8157: 埋的越深，你越是安全
<iMadper> 哦...
<adam8157> onlylove_: 还是那句话, 你得明白原理... 不明白的话会漏东西
<archl> adam8157: 保护好你的肾，它比肾6贵重太多了
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我就是让你给我讲原理啊
<onlylove_> 壕就是壕，连原理都不肯讲
<adam8157> 懒得
<adam8157> 敲字太累
<onlylove_> 不敢原来是懒得的同义词，算了，壕不说，我自己来好了
<Chaos`Eternal> 毛的原理
<Chaos`Eternal> 重新做initrd
<Chaos`Eternal> grub重装一下
<Chaos`Eternal> 可以了
<onlylove_> Chaos`Eternal: initrd这个怎么讲
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为驱动不一样
<Chaos`Eternal> 这种事情，动手做就可以了
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 就是说他得明白启动需要的文件和flow
<Chaos`Eternal> 见招拆招
<onlylove_> Chaos`Eternal: 我用generic，还需要搞initrd么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不动手做一次在这里空想是没有用的
<Chaos`Eternal> 额
<Chaos`Eternal> 打字太累
<onlylove_> Chaos`Eternal: 我怕有问题所以专门来问adam壕啊
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 你懂了
<Chaos`Eternal> 我也匿了
<onlylove_> 果然这些不靠谱的，
<adam8157> onlylove_: 一是打字太累懒得, 而是说不清搞坏你的系统不敢
<adam8157> Chaos`Eternal: 笑你
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我的系统没啥好搞坏的，空硬盘，怕毛
<onlylove_> adam8157: 干净系统，空硬盘
<onlylove_> adam8157: 随便折腾
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我只是不想做启动优盘把电脑带公司装，所以想问下需要注意啥
<onlylove_> adam8157: 你不是一直这么做么，所以问你啊，不然早自己弄了
<adam8157> onlylove_: 注意的东西很多啊... 例如grub装到哪里, grub的boot装到哪里 等等等等
<onlylove_> adam8157: grub的事情不用你操心
<onlylove_> adam8157: 你就当grub不存在
<onlylove_> adam8157: 或者grub工作正常
<adam8157> onlylove_: initramfs的模式什么的
<Chaos`Eternal> initrd必须更新一下
<adam8157> onlylove_: UUID变化什么的
<adam8157> onlylove_: chroot什么的
<onlylove_> adam8157: fstab不用uuid
<onlylove_> adam8157: chroot做啥，改fstab么？
<adam8157> onlylove_: initramfs
<onlylove_> 我还是找下initrd吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 152 132都在用?
<roylez> adam8157: 152是啥？
<adam8157> 这事儿难易程度是1, 背景知识是10, 所以啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你以前手机号
<adam8157> roylez: 现在用哪个?
<roylez> adam8157: 132
<adam8157> roylez: 好
<roylez> adam8157: 啥事？
<adam8157> roylez: 怕我哪天后半夜想你
<roylez> adam8157: 滚吧，滚蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vthNtgSUk7g/VGAbz8DesmI/AAAAAAAAAlg/2PtVEfuK9Ic/w0/QQ图片20141110095819.jpg
<yunfan> onlylove_: 内网环境我就爱莫能助了  要不你把html贴到paste上分析下？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * adam8157 准备出门吃饭
<roylez> adam8157: 装机的是你么？
<gfrog> roylez: 乃电话也PM我一下？
<yunfan> adam8157: 老子都吃好了  你真是大户人家啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<adam8157> roylez: 装机?
<gfrog> adam8157: 又在家？ 爽翻了
<adam8157> yunfan: 中午人多, 错峰啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 毛 无聊的很
<adam8157> gfrog: 做不了健腹轮, 打不了羽毛球
<gfrog> adam8157: 撸啊撸
 * roylez 睡觉去
<adam8157> gfrog: 不玩游戏
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不能叫外卖？
<iMadper> adam8157: 羽毛球今晚能打不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 估计没人去吧, 你去?
<gfrog> adam8157: 撸啊，撸
<iMadper> adam8157: 不去.
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈蛋
<adam8157> iMadper: 能凑齐四个人我就去
<onlylove_> http://www.cnblogs.com/wwang/archive/2010/10/27/1862222.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 制作initramfs/initrd镜像 - wwang - 博客园
<iMadper> adam8157: 我太远啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 两个人的话就懒得去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 打球俩人不就够了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 我比你远
<gfrog> adam8157: 4个要凑麻将？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我比你懒
<adam8157> gfrog: 双打有意思些, 而且能全状态打满两小时
<iMadper> O0XX: 来不来, 三缺一啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 单打一个半小时就累了
<gfrog> adam8157: 又没妹纸，还想双打……
<adam8157> gfrog: 双打 != 混双
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么让一个daemon segfault的时候dump file？ 有官方guide吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: ulimit啊
 * adam8157 lunch
<gfrog> adam8157: ulimit只对当前shell里fork的进程有效啊
<adam8157> gfrog: gdb attach, dump
 * adam8157 出门
<onlylove_> yunfan: msg 发你了
<yunfan> onk
<archl> roylez:  就睡觉，出去当教师去
<freeflying> O0XX: 其实moto G不错
<O0XX> iMadper: 打球？去啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你们等我吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 来
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我不去你们不许走啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我还在zjk，明天才回去
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 周几去office啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 3
<iMadper> O0XX: 周三就去啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 我记得是
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=apec%20%E6%94%BE%E5%81%87&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=0&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=0&inputT=12&rsv_sug3=10&rsv_sug4=166&rsv_sug1=10&rsv_sug2=0&rsv_sug=1
<O0XX> iMadper: 你在办公室？
<alvin_rxg> Title: apec 放假_百度搜索 (@ baidu.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: 我读书少, 你别骗我.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我在家啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 擦擦...
<iMadper> O0XX: 回来早了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是
<iMadper> O0XX: 票买错了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我买卧铺回去
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去看nancy的邮件去.
<iMadper> O0XX: 车震?
<gfrog> O0XX: 你不吃饭？
<gfrog> iMadper: 你不吃饭？
<O0XX> gfrog: 吃完了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 吃过了, 撑死了
<O0XX> gfrog: 都1点了你还没吃？
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 原来乃们都在家，啧啧
<O0XX> gfrog: 说的跟你在公司似的
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<iMadper> O0XX: 周五才去office. nancy的邮件里面的pdf写了.
 * gfrog 卧槽，张大妈推了个9777的平板儿，买这玩意图啥？
<O0XX> iMadper: 周五才去啊？我还有个邮件呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 回来早了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 嗯..
<O0XX> iMadper: 算了，早点去看奥巴马算了
<iMadper> O0XX: 退票啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 不想在家待了
<iMadper> O0XX: 80%返给你的
<O0XX> iMadper: 我买了张卧铺票才40...
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂... ... 乃带着妹子回家的?
<iMadper> O0XX: ... .... .....
<iMadper> O0XX: 这么贵
<O0XX> iMadper: 卧铺啊..
<iMadper> O0XX: 40块钱啊, 我一天的工资了啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以车震的那种...
<gfrog> O0XX: 去zjk还要卧铺？
<O0XX> iMadper:火车震啊
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ 那就值了
<gfrog> O0XX: 公交4个小时不也到了么……
<O0XX> gfrog: 硬座没票了
<O0XX> gfrog:火车3个小时
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: O0XX 的"腰"不好
<iMadper> gfrog: 需要卧铺
<gfrog> iMadper: 那还车震…… 啧啧
<O0XX> iMadper:   http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/601935
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Schneider 施耐德 钢笔BK402 14.5元（有晒单）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: è´¥10æ ¹
<iMadper> O0XX: 我这个买的更便宜
<nyfair> 诸君，听闻bbc解禁了，我就去看了下，结果就发现了条爆炸新闻
<nyfair> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-29882117
 * O0XX 有人用过民生的信用卡么？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ BBC News - Libyan cadets sent home early after Cambridge sex assaults
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 最近有日淘么？ 你们用的啥转运？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我想日淘，最近汇率好...不知道买什么
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 我有个日亚单子邮到jshopper然后就没动静了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我嫌麻烦, 打算直接找淘宝待够
<iMadper> 代购
<gfrog> iMadper: 日亚飞速啊，我买相机，3天到手
<gfrog> iMadper: 比taobao还快
 * O0XX 有人用过民生的信用卡么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我买乐天啊...
<gfrog> O0XX: me
<gfrog> iMadper: 乐天也一样啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 不给邮转运？
<O0XX> gfrog: 好用不？ 额度给的高不？你都用过啥的？
<iMadper> gfrog: 给.
<gfrog> O0XX: 白金+香格里拉+胖子卡
<iMadper> O0XX: 招行全币种, 各种地方刷不了啊...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那跟日亚没区别啊
<O0XX> gfrog:香白啊土豪
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 主要是4g内存还不能自己添加, 怕不够用
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 我去湾湾土鳖了，还刷的招行全币种，应该拿银联卡去刷
<gfrog> O0XX: 香白没啥用啊……
<iMadper> gfrog: 咋了?
<gfrog> O0XX: 我都封存了
<O0XX> gfrog: 我想办个in卡
<gfrog> iMadper: 湾湾用银联卡有优惠好像，汇率也好
 * iMadper 刷碗去
<O0XX> gfrog: 你还用过谁家的？
<iMadper> 哦...
<gfrog> O0XX: in卡我也有，封存了
<O0XX> gfrog: 为啥？
<gfrog> O0XX: 单币，没啥用。
<O0XX> gfrog:海淘优惠哪家强？
<gfrog> O0XX: 那个维洛城这两年也不行了
 * slucx 中午吃饭，发票中10块
<gfrog> O0XX: 日淘妥妥小招全币啊
<O0XX> gfrog:啥优惠？
<gfrog> O0XX: 刷日元方便 -.-
<O0XX> gfrog:...
<O0XX> gfrog: 我有大妈多币种
<gfrog> O0XX: 那也挺好
<O0XX> gfrog: 可以薅汇率...
<yunfan> iMadper: 你平时用 alt多不
<iMadper> yunfan: 多啊.
<O0XX> gfrog:我就是想找个平时吃饭买东西刷的卡
<iMadper> yunfan: M-x用的很多啊
<slucx> iMadper: 你羊肉炒熟了没？
<nyfair> gfrog: 日淘当然招财猫
<iMadper> yunfan: M-v之类的
<iMadper> slucx: 吃饱了都.
<nyfair> dmm没用过？
<slucx> iMadper: 第一次发票中10块，哈哈
<gfrog> O0XX: i白金啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 这卡不是基本所有交易都算积分么，除了批发
<iMadper> slucx: 哦.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那我发现emacs教程里那些alt+xxx的组合经常被外面的terminal-emulator拦截到 这个怎么破 我目前是暂时用esc代替alt
<slucx> yunfan: 换term
<iMadper> yunfan: 用emacs-x11啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 干嘛要跑在中断里?
<yunfan> slucx: ubuntu的gnome-terminal和mac下都这样 tmd
 * slucx 为毛我是开图形界面的emacs?
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为我一般都是在远程写代码
<iMadper> slucx: 因为图形界面的好看啊.
<yunfan> iMadper: 这样再哪里都能继续work
<slucx> 图形也能远程啊
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛，大阪是osaka么？
<nyfair> 是
<yunfan> slucx: 远你妹啊 你自己试过没？
<O0XX> slucx: 图形如何远程？
<nyfair> 确切来说，是oosaka
<slucx> 擦
<yunfan> O0XX: 是可以的 只不过慢到爆
<nyfair> 但是白皮猪嫌麻烦，少弄了个o
<gfrog> nyfair: 哦，反正就一个osaka的选择，lol
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 那你跟我需求不同. 我是本地起emacs, 然后emacs直接编辑远程文件.
<slucx> 本地emacs
<iMadper> O0XX: ssh -X
<iMadper> O0XX: ssh -Y
<yunfan> iMadper: 你们这些坑货
<iMadper> yunfan: 你可以不用啊
<yunfan> 看来我要暂时练习用esc+xxx了
<iMadper> yunfan: 换个term就行了
<yunfan> iMadper: 这不是个好办法
 * iMadper 本地emacs赛高
 * O0XX 远程还是vim... emacs太慢了
<iMadper> O0XX: emacs可以直接编辑远程的文件的.
<yunfan> O0XX: 现代的还不是差不多 除非你用vi
<yunfan> vim也有一些卡死人的插件
<O0XX> iMadper:如果你遇到堡垒机如何搞？
<slucx> 远程写代码的都是牛人
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥东西? 不知道
<yunfan> 牛个p啊 都苦逼而已 回家还要解决问题
<imtxc> 早
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21036511
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 堡垒机是干什么的？ - 知乎
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 没试过诶
<onlylove_> O0XX: 民生银行问下 imtxc 他是卡壕，手里一堆
<imtxc> onlylove_: 民生卡？我就一个套卡啊　cc O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 说白了，你没办法直接连接到内网的机器，你只能先ssh到堡垒
<O0XX> 机，然后从堡垒机ssh你要的服务器...堡垒机上残疾的什么都没有
<O0XX> imtxc: 套卡？
<O0XX> imtxc:香白？
<imtxc> O0XX: 就那个全币种
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 那难度大
<imtxc> O0XX: 不是香白
<imtxc> O0XX: 红色的，上面印着 hello world 的那张卡
<O0XX> imtxc: in卡用过没？优惠如何？
<yunfan> O0XX: 这就是个带行为审计的跳板机而已  还专门造个名词
<imtxc> 没用过 in 卡啊，其实那张民生也是图新鲜办的，没用过
<O0XX> yunfan:好吧，从我一开始知道这个东西大家就都叫堡垒机。。。
<O0XX> yunfan: 我不知道它还这么多名字
<imtxc> O0XX: 一起有一张单标的 AE 白金，没敢激活，没路子刷年费
<O0XX> imtxc: 你都有哪家银行的啊？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不看新闻组，太low了
<imtxc> O0XX: 好像12还是13家，忘了。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<happyaron> O0XX: 壕
<O0XX> imtxc: NB啊...哪家主刷？
<O0XX> imtxc: 哪家往付？
<yunfan> O0XX: 就是跳板机嘛 只不过这个带个行为审查
<imtxc> O0XX: 现在很少花钱， 就建行的很中信两张在用
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜卡壕
<O0XX> imtxc:建行有啥优惠？
<imtxc> O0XX: 木有优惠………………
<imtxc> O0XX: 哦，建行周二可以吃呷哺
<imtxc> 满 58-20 来着
<O0XX> imtxc: 那这么多卡...还专刷没优惠的...
<imtxc> O0XX: 还有光大在 z.cn 满 100 - 10 来着
<O0XX> imtxc: 土豪...
<kves> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在线等，蛮急的！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465851 一直卡在这里，有人能帮个忙么，谢谢了～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nosadpower — 2014-11-10 13:05
<O0XX> imtxc: 你民生多少额度？
 * slucx 发现脚本这东西学了不用马上就忘…
<imtxc> O0XX: 5
<O0XX> imtxc: 这么多...
<imtxc> O0XX: 民生白金最低价啊
<imtxc> 只要批，最低就这个额度，除了香白，香白的起步额度是 6
<O0XX> imtxc: 壕...
<O0XX> imtxc: 我最高的也没这么高
<imtxc> O0XX: 民生不好玩，套卡分别收年费
<imtxc> 搞得我都不敢激活
<imtxc> 人花旗的套卡就是master那张卡终免年费的
<O0XX> imtxc: 花旗你有没？
<imtxc> O0XX: 有啊
<slucx> 都是卡帝，我现在一张信用卡都没开
<imtxc> O0XX: 我为了他们家那个拉杆箱申请的
<O0XX> imtxc: 多大的，现在还有么？
<imtxc> O0XX: 很蛋疼的一张卡，账单只有纸质的，要么自己去网银查，还款没有支付宝这些方式，只能从别的卡转账过去
<O0XX> imtxc: 没有电子账单？
<adam8157> imtxc: O0XX 给二位跪了
<O0XX> adam8157: 没看出我在向 卡帝 imtxc 学习么？
<imtxc> O0XX: 没有电子的，邮件和纸质二选一，但是那个邮件账单，只告诉你你账单出来了，然后就没了。。。
<O0XX> imtxc: 赞...广发的你有么？
<imtxc> O0XX: https://www.citibank.com.cn/ICARD/forms/shortform/index.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 花旗信用卡 新户享好礼
<imtxc> O0XX: 有啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 活动多么？
<imtxc> O0XX: 我办的时候是核卡60天刷88 就给箱子，现在又变成 2888 了
<imtxc> O0XX: 广发卡压箱底就没刷过………… 那个携程卡，太丑了
<imtxc> 广发也是周五的活动， 万宁满 58-20 来着 O0XX
<imtxc> O0XX: 用过一次我就再没用过了
<imtxc> 不对，周五还是周三？记不清了
<O0XX> imtxc:你太牛了...
<gfxmode> 中午睡觉比晚上睡觉，睡得还香，我是不是老了。。。
<imtxc> O0XX: 我就那时候申请，然后挨个申请了一遍，给就给，不给拉到
<adam8157> imtxc: 请收下我的膝盖
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 敢刷的才是壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 你这么多 年费怎么解决？
<imtxc> O0XX: 我中午在美团和饿了么定饭，在线支付………… 一周就一张卡年费出来了
<O0XX> imtxc: 请收下我这个月的膝盖
<imtxc> 最近这些网站的满减活动很靠谱，微信支付还能抽红包， 每天抽个2毛3毛的 O0XX
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺的google wallet地址竟然还写的是帽帽北卡的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也是啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 然后跟部门助理妹子搞好关系，采购的时候刷卡套一点，妥妥的
<gfrog> imtxc: 卧槽，谁说香白起跳60k的？
<adam8157> yunfan: 189 136都在用?
<imtxc> gfrog: 大家申请香白就是为了6w的额度啊
<happyaron> 唉你们这些卡壕
<happyaron> 求教教我怎么弄
<imtxc> gfrog: 难道现在变了，之前这是民生曲线的路子之一啊，批了就是60k
<yunfan> adam8157: 我哪里有189的  以前帝都那个号是186的 注销了 现在在用136的杭州移动号 和屯溪本地号
<O0XX> happyaron: 你就把你的5d3和5大洲的签证一拍，信用卡还愁？
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯 186 136, 那我只留136
<happyaron> O0XX: 扯淡呢。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 还不是破卡
<happyaron> O0XX: 你们都是金卡白金卡，我只有彩卡 TAT
<imtxc> happyaron: 你的那些签证一拍，卡部妹子追着给你发卡啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 怎么可能啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 好
<happyaron> imtxc: 我读书少～
<imtxc> happyaron: 有多少卡又没好处，有地方刷，刷了能还起才是壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 给我张白金卡就好了，又不是要多。
<happyaron> imtxc: 现在就一张彩卡
<O0XX> happyaron:来张i白金吧
<happyaron> O0XX: 你这是难为我么。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 白金啊？ 你看看 i白金， 建行小白金，浦发加速积分白金，民生全币种白金， 这些全是可以裸申网申的啊，而且免年费
<adam8157> imtxc: 183 185 用哪个?
<imtxc> adam8157: 都用啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 问题是小招都只发彩卡，这些能有戏么
<adam8157> imtxc: 好吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 换手机了？
<imtxc> 不然哪有心情整理通讯录了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没, 就是整理一下而已
<imtxc> iMadper: O0XX 今天购物车里面都装了什么好东西啊
<imtxc> 不知道明天ipad 能不能降点儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 民生全币白值得弄嘛？ 丫还是美元入账啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 空的啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 我就没用过那个美元的卡呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 已经支付了？ 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是gwallet新绑了张卡，扣款失败了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 事情略麻烦了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 看看我的手机能不能付费换新, 如果不能就抢个mx4 的32g版本
<gfrog> imtxc: 你有那卡嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 额度咋样？
<imtxc> gfrog: 全币种那个，额度 50k
<O0XX> iMadper: 你收了侯总的呗
<gfrog> imtxc: 我想把我的胖子卡换成全币卡
<imtxc> gfrog: 卡面跟以前那个留学生卡一模一样
<iMadper> O0XX: 买个树多了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要买啥
<iMadper> 卖给
<gfrog> adam8157: google storage
<gfrog> adam8157: 邮箱已然满了
<imtxc> 忘了民生有啥活动了。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 删
<imtxc> 民生老给发分期之类的短信
<gfrog> happyaron: 删不掉…… 好多年的老邮件了，懒得整理
 * O0XX 算了，我还是搞个招行的吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<imtxc> O0XX: 你不是已经有招行的了么
<O0XX> imtxc: 早就销了，用了5年额度8000
<imtxc> happyaron: 你是签证壕，最是和办民生那个全币种
<imtxc> happyaron: 那个卡就喜欢看签证
<imtxc> O0XX: 现在申请它有啥用？
<O0XX> imtxc: 找个日常购物用的卡
<imtxc> 那还不如小交呢，还有个刷卡金啥的
<O0XX> imtxc: 小交你是 沃尔玛还是普通卡？
<imtxc> O0XX: 沃尔玛
<happyaron> imtxc: 办了平时也用不了啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 沃尔玛不去的话，沃尔玛还有用么？
<imtxc> O0XX: 加油
<gfrog> O0XX: 购物卡小招最不合适
<gfrog> O0XX: 20一积分
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥最合适
<gfrog> happyaron: 去年是沃尔玛卡，今年丫的规则改了，我也不知道了
<imtxc> O0XX: 其实小交的那个乐天玛特卡比沃尔玛卡好用， 前者也能在沃尔玛用，但是还能在其他超市刷星期五
<happyaron> gfrog: 求抱大腿啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 我是个金凤，也是能在别的地方超五，我家门口的永辉就行
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<imtxc> happyaron: 味千拉面光大卡满 88-30
<imtxc> O0XX: 其实附近有沃尔玛的话到可以买个星期五买个会员卡
<happyaron> imtxc gfrog 能就我现在这情况推荐张靠谱的么
<O0XX> happyaron: i白
<happyaron> imtxc gfrog 读书少求带啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 真的能申下来么。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 大民生留学生卡嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥意思
<gfrog> happyaron: i
<imtxc> happyaron: 你要白金的话，那个民生真的可以啊
<gfrog> happyaron: i白我杯具了反正
<imtxc> happyaron: 他们真的喜欢签证
<gfrog> happyaron: 留学生卡秒申，因为我有民生标白，民生标白也是秒申，因为我以卡办卡。
<imtxc> 留学生卡现在还有么，它跟全币种卡面完全一样
<happyaron> imtxc: 能做国内用么
<gfrog> imtxc: 我留了张胖子卡去腐国使，但是也准备换全币卡呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 额没有民生卡的肿么办
<imtxc> happyaron: 申请下来就两张，银联一张 AE 一张，都是白金
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过我得问问是不是直接rmb入账，上次电话问丫说visa是美元入账的
<happyaron> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> gfrog: 另一张不是 AE 么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，说错了，AE是美元入账
<happyaron> imtxc: 有链接么
<imtxc> 我没问过另一张卡的情况，只问了问年费问题
<imtxc> happyaron: http://creditcard.cmbc.com.cn/world_student/index.htm
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 留学生全币种-首页
<imtxc> 双卡双待，用卡无忧。 happyaron
<happyaron> imtxc: 年费咋样呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 每张刷12笔免
<happyaron> 哦
<imtxc> 还是10来着，记不清了
<happyaron> imtxc: 最低额度呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 貌似我的50k就是最低额度
<imtxc> happyaron: 这张卡要么看社保，要么看签证
 * onlylove_ 拜 imtxc50K壕
 * mikecao 拜 imtxc 50K壕
<O0XX> 拜 imtxc 50K壕
<imtxc> ...
 * happyaron 拜 imtxc 50k 壕
<imtxc> O0XX: mikecao onlylove_ 还有小招 60k 呢啊, cc happyaron
 * adam8157 拜 imtxc 60K 壕
<happyaron> 你们都是壕
 * gfrog 拜 imtxc 60K 壕
<adam8157> mikecao: 你竟然在
 * happyaron 拜 imtxc 60K + 50K 壕
<O0XX> 你们都是壕
<gfrog> mikecao: 麦克槽
<mikecao> adam8157, 是好久没来办公室了
<imtxc> 球别黑
<mikecao> gfrog, 基蛙
<adam8157> mikecao: 咋了?
 * gfrog 拜 imtxc 60K + 50K 壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 小昭你居然都毕业了...
<mikecao> adam8157, 家里装橱柜，换燃气灶
<O0XX> imtxc:太壕了
<gfrog> mikecao: 没来办公室？ 您改在沙河办公了？
<mikecao> gfrog, 恩，work from 沙河
<adam8157> mikecao: 你这是在种梧桐树么?
<mikecao> adam8157, 求解释
<gfrog> imtxc: 我的小招卡用了7年多了，现在才30k额度……
<adam8157> mikecao: 栽下梧桐树 引得凤凰来
<gfrog> adam8157: 凤还是凰还真不好说……
 * adam8157 好像把初中妹子的手机号搞丢了
<mikecao> adam8157, 太高大上了，不明觉历阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<mikecao> adam8157, 连初中妹子都不放过！
<imtxc> adam8157, 太高大上了，不明觉历阿
 * gfrog 给民生打电话去……
<gfrog> 问问全币卡啥情况
<imtxc> gfrog: 我是刚好那段时间招行现金分期手续费有优惠、然后还送一套餐具的时候，就顺便用现金分期买了60k额度，得了一套餐具，500积分，花了38元
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，那个……
<gfrog> imtxc: 我还没搞，最近这路子还能行么？
<happyaron> imtxc: 买额度是怎么回事。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 当然行，但是没有礼品送了，得花 57 块钱
<imtxc> 我分期的时候能免一期的手续费，然后送一个西餐四件套
<gfrog> imtxc: 对了，民生全币还是磁条卡吧？ 升级芯片了么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 买额度是什么梗。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我的是磁条，没通知说换芯片的
<imtxc> happyaron: 就是你办个现金分期，给银行 57 块钱手续费，你的额度就能到 60k
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个怎么办的
<happyaron> 学习学习
<imtxc> happyaron: 把额度刷完，然后在网银或者手机里面申请现金分期 2000 元分 3 期
<imtxc> happyaron: 分完额度秒提
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥花钱买10K额度?
<adam8157> imtxc: 好多人都搞
<gfrog> imtxc: 民生略渣渣，没ic不方便啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 这么猛么。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 38 买套餐具，500 积分， 换额度还是值得的嘛，我当时是 30k 涨到 60 的
<imtxc> adam8157: 买了30k
<adam8157> imtxc: 很多人是没活动的时候花钱买
<adam8157> imtxc: 到期之后额度不回去?
<imtxc> adam8157: 当然不会
<imtxc> 永久额度啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 确切的说是小招提额看分期，分得越多涨得越快
<adam8157> imtxc: 我要向党中央举报小昭, nnnnd, 我用卡七八年从3K升到50K的, 你们花57块钱就搞定 nnnnd
<happyaron> 还有这回事。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后就有人钻这空子，干脆分到顶额，然后打电话提额
<imtxc> 6w 就是金卡的顶额，然后就只能等着邀请白金了
<happyaron> imtxc: 普卡的顶是多少呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 不知道啊，应该也是60k
<imtxc> adam8157: 而且那时候大家买60k是因为那段时间招行的银联白可以在线申请，60k额度就秒批
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个漏洞貌似是补了
<adam8157> imtxc: 办不起花钱的卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 对，银联白后来不能申请了
<adam8157> O0XX: 嗯 前几天升级后就没法花钱升额度了
<imtxc> adam8157: 用11个月销嘛
<imtxc> 现金分期的路子还在吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: 意义何在, 银联白也没啥权益
<adam8157> imtxc: 没了好像.
<imtxc> adam8157: 有了银联白护体，你就可以满世界以卡办卡办别的行的白金啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 白金, 花钱的办不起, 不花钱的没权益... 不感冒
<imtxc> O0XX: 有可能是办分期的方式不对
<imtxc> O0XX: 一定要把额度全花完了再办理
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> hello
<O0XX> tenzu:test fail
<imtxc> tenzu: world.
<imtxc> \
<tenzu> 看来是可以了，嗯嗯
<imtxc> \n
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  14:33
<tenzu> 谢谢啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 我准备过段时间再申小昭，如果不上40K，直接销，再也不办了
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜教授
<imtxc> .....
<adam8157> O0XX: 直接申很少能直接30k以上
<imtxc> O0XX: 小招的这个AE卡，我是实在不想用了，跟扑克牌一个样子，还不能用积分
<adam8157> O0XX: 除非你是公务员+有房+性别女
<happyaron> adam8157: 袜子壕直申过30
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<adam8157> tenzu: yoooo
<happyaron> adam8157: 小招
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
<adam8157> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 打工仔+无房+性别男
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜疼疼
<tenzu> 擦，忘了装screen
<adam8157> happyaron: 别家卡额度高?
<happyaron> adam8157: 首卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 那就是工资太高了 拜
<happyaron> adam8157: 工资没你高
<happyaron> adam8157: 额度差不多是他当时工资两倍多
<adam8157> happyaron: 又黑我
<happyaron> adam8157: 还是小企业
<adam8157> happyaron: 之前公司哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 没黑你
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以你说牛掰不牛掰呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 人品好.
<happyaron> 嗯
<adam8157> happyaron: 你的身份是学生 8K相当高了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我当年可是3K
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 我当年学生的时候，用过 1 元额度的卡
<happyaron> imtxc: 那是肿么回事。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 没怎么回事啊，就是1块钱额度
<imtxc> happyaron: 工行的
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> imtxc: 工行都不给我办的
<happyaron> imtxc: 说太垃圾了又没固定电话
<O0XX> happyaron: 这次就给办了
<imtxc> ....
<O0XX> happyaron: 工行很认 代发工资的
<happyaron> O0XX: 办个1块的么。。
 * adam8157 当时学校为我们每人办了一张工行卡, 史称西电卡门, nnnd, 老子现在信报上还有那一条 cc ggarlic 
<imtxc> happyaron: 然后老农还给过我500元额度的
<happyaron> imtxc: 当时我随口问了一句，那大婶秒秒种给我说不用想了小伙子。
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> happyaron: 她应该会刷你身份证看星星的啊
<imtxc> 星星不够表都不给填
<happyaron> imtxc: 当时星星不够
<adam8157> O0XX: 代发工资? 要不我办张 环球旅行?
<O0XX> adam8157: 想办就办..要办得响亮
<imtxc> O0XX: 当时那张1元额度的卡，我在支付宝T了很久之后终于到5k了
<O0XX> imtxc: 厉害
<imtxc> O0XX: 那时候还是支付宝能用信用卡直冲的时候
<O0XX> imtxc: 大妈到现在都不给我提额
<adam8157> O0XX: 我们每月公积金延后多久到账?
<imtxc> O0XX: 不过那时候我也不知道那叫TX，只知道可以那样不用花手续费把卡里面的钱取出来
<O0XX> adam8157: 公积金一般是每月6,7,8号到帐
<adam8157> O0XX: 当月还是上月 还是上上月?
<imtxc> O0XX: 后来它不让直接支付宝充值了，我一查才知道那叫TX
<gfrog> O0XX: imtxc adam8157 目前有张大妈行500额度的卡
<O0XX> adam8157: 上月
<strongnju> TX是什么
<adam8157> O0XX: 哦? 我查查去, 到了就搞个i白金
<O0XX> gfrog: 大妈行的还是要有的...毕竟是大妈行
<gfrog> adam8157: 查到了ping我，同薅i白金
<O0XX> adam8157: gfrog 用我的推荐码啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 大妈行不给我发卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 为嘛办卡要等公积金？
<adam8157> O0XX: 妥妥的
<gfrog> O0XX: 妥妥的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我之前不是没工作么, 中信拒了我
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<gfrog> O0XX: 用完乃的推荐码有啥好处？
<O0XX> gfrog: 20000积分貌似，各得
<adam8157> gfrog: 他请吃饭
<gfrog> O0XX: 新疆办 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: O0XX 就这么愉快的决定了
<imtxc> 批了请吃饭，据了请两回
<imtxc> 申请i白切记要填座机号啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 香白好像没毛用？
<imtxc> 丫是真打
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊，就是啥用都没，但是额度6w起，所以大家用来曲线的嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 申完销掉？ 我发现我民生卡略多，刷不过来了
<O0XX> gfrog: 你有in卡么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 可以哇，批了之后销呗
<gfrog> O0XX: 有啊，上午说了
<gfrog> O0XX: 冷冻了好多年
<O0XX> gfrog: 我上周在公司下面买subway，看见个美女用这个
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都开了卡了。
<gfrog> O0XX: …… 原来是为了妹纸
<imtxc> 反正香白还没in卡好用好像
<adam8157> O0XX: gfrog 没到, 就看到个转出转入 应该是国管->市管
<imtxc> adam8157: 啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 艹，改市管了？ 妈蛋
<adam8157> O0XX: gfrog 下个月吧, 等社保也到了, 保险
<imtxc> adam8157: 这玩意儿还会自动转？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不能异地购房取款了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 能啊
<imtxc> 转起来好麻烦啊，得去建行
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个和国管市管有关系?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，反正以前帽帽可以用公积金在异地买房
<O0XX> imtxc: 我总觉得沃尔玛不合适，东西贵，搞的那点羊毛其实去其他超市都
<O0XX> 省回来了
<imtxc> O0XX: 对，但是加油还是可以的
<O0XX> imtxc: 加油所有卡都可以嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 你有机会加油？
<imtxc> O0XX: 超市确实没有什么意思了，天猫超市京东啥的
<imtxc> gfrog: 我给 O0XX 推荐嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 今年是满2k超市消费才有下月加油资格吧？
<imtxc> 我的小交卡不知道去哪里了
<imtxc> 那小交也不值得了
 * O0XX 刚办了附属卡，壕了这50的羊毛，准备换个中信套卡
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog 可能只是转到Fesco
<imtxc> adam8157: fesco 本来就是国管来着
<gfrog> imtxc: O0XX 香白卡片做工比小招全币强一万倍啊一万倍
<imtxc> adam8157: 要转的话得自己去弄，挺麻烦
<gfrog> imtxc: O0XX 一张顶小招两张厚
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的公积金账号是身份证后两个0, 应该是市管啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 招行的卡是最薄的，谁家的都比它的好
<adam8157> gfrog: 之前kaka跟我说中智是国管, 可能因为他在中智拿了户口, 和我不一样
<gfrog> imtxc: 小招真心渣爆了，我都不刷丫的了，只有张网购卡，等i白金弄到了彻底冷藏小招
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是国管
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊?
<imtxc> 不过招行的网银和微信确实还算标杆
<gfrog> adam8157: 中智都是国管
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 航空联名卡哪家强？
 * O0XX 中信的积分值钱不？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不知道哇，我就没坐过飞机
<imtxc> O0XX: 只有i白才能邀请i白吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 中行国航联名白
<O0XX> imtxc:都可以吧
<imtxc> O0XX: 你去看看
<O0XX> imtxc: 我就一张i白...
<O0XX> imtxc:  看不了...
<imtxc> O0XX: 哦，那就可以
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 俺不用国航，这个刷多少钱1里程？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不清楚
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<imtxc> 话说中信的20000积分能干嘛用
 * gfrog 考虑销民生标白换南航联名卡
<imtxc>     罗技无线鼠标M325
<imtxc>     积分：133000
 * adam8157 brb
<imtxc> 真贵
<O0XX> imtxc: 中信的积分可以换沃尔玛的购物卡
 * strongnju 测试me命令
<adam8157> O0XX: iMadper 真是和贵组的人着不了那个急, 太磨叽了
<gfrog> imtxc: 问了，民生全币卡外币都是美元入账，这不太爽啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 全币卡是不是还是中行EMV最牛逼？
<O0XX> gfrog: 想找分开入账的，大妈行啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 我想要统统换成rmb入账的
<adam8157> imtxc: 你两个号都是打电话用的?
<gfrog> O0XX: 大妈行不屌我，我才4星，丫不给我发卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 中行可以选美元或者人民币入账
<adam8157> O0XX: gfrog 招商现在好像也可以选美元或者人民币了
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去薅中行
<adam8157> gfrog: 去吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不发美元了，选美元入账干毛线
<adam8157> gfrog: 报销的钱
<O0XX> gfrog: 中行简单，20砖一放，绝对下卡
<gfrog> O0XX: 么20砖
<gfrog> O0XX: 你借我吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 美元入账显逼格
<O0XX> gfrog: 我也木有，这种事情果断找 壕 adam8157 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕快借20砖花花
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在欠几十万呢还
<gfrog> adam8157: 能欠几十万，买房了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 买房得欠几百万
<gfrog> adam8157: 那买啥能欠几十万？ 期货？
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正欠几十万就是了
<O0XX> gfrog: PC被抓了
<adam8157> 妈的, 以后我还是自己把活儿都干了吧, 着不了这个急
<tenzu> adam8157: 然后累成狗
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1526584
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 我擦！超级长焦镜头 ，用望远镜当镜头了吧。。。 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<adam8157> tenzu: 倒不至于
<imtxc> adam8157: 183 那个是接电话用的.. 在信号不好的地方
<tenzu> adam8157: 需要我给你介绍有房有车的大龄女青年么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 通话转接?
<imtxc> adam8157: 185 无法接通的时候转接到183
<imtxc> adam8157: .
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0 多大龄
<imtxc> tenzu: 有房有车，多大都行
<imtxc> gfrog: 应该是中行牛
<tenzu> adam8157: 反正比你大就是了
<tenzu> imtxc: 你还真是不忌口
<adam8157> imtxc: 就是说不用183和别人联系? 别人也不知道你183的号?
 * imtxc 刚才给微信绑定了电话号码，一下子又多了好几个好友
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是说，知道183号码的人，肯定知道185的
<adam8157> imtxc: 果断删掉你的183
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，你的功能机只能存一个电话号码的话，就存 185 的 lol
<tenzu> moto的悲哀？
<adam8157> imtxc: 看着闹心, 只记常用的号, 你要是两个都常用我就都记
<imtxc> 微信会给别人发我的电话号码？
<adam8157> imtxc: 如果你是妹子我也都记
<adam8157> imtxc: 隐私里可以设置
<imtxc> adam8157: 借我20专，可以当妹子
<imtxc> 哦，果然是，因为微信里面绑定了张卡，然后弄了个手机绑定安全点，结果给联系人都推荐了貌似
 * imtxc 求土豪替我的购物车结帐
<jusss> imtxc: 卡壕，邀请我办卡吧
<archl> cherrot:  baidu网盘如何分享呀。
<jusss> imtxc: 工行的就行
<cherrot> archl, 有个共享按钮
<archl> cherrot:  只能给朋友？
<imtxc> ar
<imtxc> archl: 可以创建公开链接
<archl> cherrot imtxc  http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o6jwOnK 视频。
<^k^> archl: ⇪ VID_20140831_142841.mp4_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<imtxc> archl: 啥视频
<archl> cherrot imtxc  谢谢，右键菜单找到呀
<imtxc> archl: gr 自带的那个多重曝光用起来还是挺方便的
<imtxc> archl: 右键？
<imtxc> 你又玩什么黑科技呢
<archl> imtxc:  鼠标右键才发现
<imtxc> 那么大个分享的图标
<archl> imtxc: 我这里不能用
<archl> imtxc: 一点就进了其他页面，只给好友
<imtxc> ifttt 的天气提醒只能设置一个位置的么
<archl> imtxc: cherrot  最近深圳天气好的不像话呀，竟然可以看到远处了
<archl> imtxc:  多重曝光。。。有意思么。。。
<imtxc> archl: 别闹，我上周在北京的百望山能看到鸟巢
<adam8157> archl imtxc http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1526584
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 我擦！超级长焦镜头 ，用望远镜当镜头了吧。。。 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<gfrog> imtxc: 好像只能一个，不过多开几个ifttt帐号就是了嘛
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/14/1110/11/AAMEMB3U0001124J.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 习近平称赞梁振英：疾风知劲草 关键时刻靠得住_网易新闻中心
<archl> adam8157: 昨天我就用12倍的当望远镜。
<archl> adam8157: 现在柯达的500元你就可以买到带摄像功能的电子望远镜呀
<archl> adam8157:  应该是50倍放大
<archl> imtxc:   那是哪里。
<archl> imtxc:  我只能看见3公里外山的轮廓呀
<archl> imtxc:  好吧，我错了，我上地图上测距是 7.5公里之外的山。
<imtxc_> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/603121 不来一发？
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ 国行好价：OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 LS-100 旗舰级录音笔 2299元包邮（2799-500）_易迅网优惠_什么值得买
<archl> imtxc:  真有钱
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQ29VQq
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谭浩强《C程序设计》错误之不完全汇集.doc_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<archl> imtxc 我上传到百度
<nyfair> archl: 百人斩妹子壕回来啦！
<archl> imtxc 然后没发现这些图片添加到时间轴里呀
<archl> nyfair:  没有百人斩的可能呀。我完全不讨人喜欢
<nyfair> archl: 那几人斩了？
<archl> nyfair:  0人
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我把那case丢给别人了，让别人头疼去吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果他能搞定，我就看看，那个破按钮关系着俩case
<onlylove_> yunfan: 准确点说，是有个类似
<yunfan> onlylove_: o
<yunfan> onlylove_: 刚才我算了下 我一年只需要60公斤的大米
<yunfan> 所以我要买个米缸 藏个200公斤米 足够我生活一阵了
<yunfan> archl: 这个问题你要请教下性爱大师 杨兄弟 cc imtxc_
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，办公室哪天重新开工？
<adam8157> gfrog: Fri
<gfrog> adam8157: this Fri？
<adam8157> .
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好没寄包裹到办公室
<onlylove_> yunfan: 米的发霉和虫子问题考虑没
<onlylove_> yunfan: 据说大可乐瓶子不错
<archl> yunfan: 完全不是呀，我对性没什么想法，喜欢和对方聊天，说不合，略过
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂.
<adam8157> gfrog: 去上班也没用, 快递不给送
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要.
<adam8157> iMadper: 昂什么?
<archl> yunfan:  200公斤米不行呀，要压缩饼干。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说我们组人磨叽啊, 我表示同意, 因为我就墨迹
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是我比不上磨叽侠.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这一会儿 午睡呢?
<archl> yunfan:  还有生存水管那类的水质净化
<iMadper> adam8157: 去苹果店了
<gfrog> ad
<archl> adam8157:  我买了一个口琴。。。超级小。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 怎么讲
<gfrog> adam8157:  快递也屌
<archl> adam8157: 气死我了！！！
<iMadper> adam8157: 1980换新
<archl> iMadper:  直接买 MX4吧。
<adam8157> iMadper: 换吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 肯定换啊. cc archl
<yunfan> onlylove_: 嗯 大可乐瓶子 我终于找到家里瓶子的用途了
<archl> iMadper:  再加钱换iphone6吧。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 之前我卖掉了好多瓶子 诶
<iMadper> archl: 不让. 我问了
<yunfan> 不过好在他们不要玻璃的
<archl> yunfan: 你需要合适的漏斗
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=f9e8c9107bf0f736d8fe4c093a54b382/c68f86d4b31c8701f3074d89247f9e2f0608ff2d.jpg
<yunfan> archl: 要漏斗搞毛
<iMadper> archl: iphone6的相位对焦, 4.7的屏幕, 都很赞.
<archl> iMadper: 卖掉你的烂机器，再买
<nyfair> 诸君，这是什么流氓软件
<iMadper> archl: 再说吧.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • VSFTP虚拟用户登不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465852 查看日志发现是PAM认证出了问题 相关日志如下： Nov 10 14:54:41 localhost vsftpd: PAM unable to resolve symbol: pam_sm_authenticate Nov 10 14:54:41 localhost vsftpd: PAM unable to resolve symbol: pam_sm_setcred Nov 10 14:54:41 localhost vsftpd: PAM unable
<^k^>  ─> to resolve symbol: pam_sm_acct_mgmt 统计信息: 发表于 由 kshaoye — 2014-11-10 16:05
<archl> yunfan: 可乐瓶口太小了！很难倒进去。
<archl> yunfan:  末日以后你要过滤东西用漏斗很好用的
<adam8157> iMadper: 已经换了?
<yunfan> archl: 弄个纸一卷就行了
<iMadper> adam8157: 要明天
<yunfan> archl: 漏斗也没有过滤功能
<adam8157> iMadper: 能换1530么?
<archl> yunfan: 漏斗加滤纸
<iMadper> adam8157: 不能.
<yunfan> archl: 乱扯
<iMadper> adam8157: 1528还是. 颜色都不能换.
<adam8157> iMadper: 好吧
<archl> yunfan: 哈
<iMadper> adam8157: 我本来想换黑的呢...
<yunfan> 我先做饭去 等下说
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在新的还4488呢, 1980换一个还是不亏的, 等于给我折价2500嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实你可以卖了, 4288-1980, 然后再买6
<iMadper> adam8157: 是可以, 全新未拆封, 能卖到3k嘛?
<archl> imtxc传到网盘超级慢呀。我的12gb什么时候才能传完
<imtxc_> iMadper: 换新机了？赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 妥妥的3.5K
<adam8157> iMadper: 妥妥的3.5K+
<iMadper> imtxc_: 明天能换.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去, 不是吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 那我考虑卖掉换6
<adam8157> iMadper: 这就是新机啊, 而且保修都有
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂.
<imtxc_> 要换 1530 得在15天以内去换
<archl> iMadper: 所以现在就可以出售了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 苹果现在换机保修延期的
<iMadper> adam8157: 不延期的.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 换新机还是一年保啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 剩余保修期不够90天延长到90天
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是被央视搞得延期了么
<iMadper> imtxc_: 是嘛?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦! 赞!
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你说的是那是港行
<iMadper> imtxc_: 哦. 那我考虑出掉它
<imtxc_> iMadper: 大陆行是换新机重新算的
<imtxc_> iMadper: 出之
<archl> iMadper: 所以你就换机器吧
<iMadper> imtxc_: 然后换6. 毕竟相位对焦
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 是肯定要换的.
<archl> iMadper:  你换了一个高级肾
<imtxc_> iMadper: 相位对角更准还是跟快
<iMadper> imtxc_: å¿«.
<iMadper> archl: 昂.
<imtxc_> 妈蛋，一句话俩错别字
<archl> imtxc 相位的快，我的相机就超级快~
<iMadper> imtxc_: 打开相机的同时对好焦.
<iMadper> imtxc_: adam8157: 有啥出二手的好地方吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 水木, chiphell
<adam8157> ?
<iMadper> adam8157: chiphell我没账号. 水木我注册一个试试看.
<imtxc_> 用不到那么快的对焦速度
<adam8157> iMadper: 水木注册很麻烦
<onlylove_> iMadper: chiphell好像快开放注册了
<imtxc_> iMadper: 留着用吧，6你到时候又觉得续航接受不了
<iMadper> adam8157: onlylove_: 等不了啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这价格淘宝都能秒出, 先标高一点, 免得被秒后悔
<iMadper> imtxc_: 6续航比5s好啊.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 圣诞节
<archl> adam8157:  淘宝二手 iMadper
<imtxc_> 淘宝就算了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 现在没手机用呢.
<iMadper> archl: ... ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<imtxc_> 买的都是无良买家或者奸商
<archl> imtxc_ 高价出，删掉那些扯低价的
<imtxc_> iMadper: 话说你怎么弄的
<adam8157> imtxc_: 是的
<imtxc_> iMadper: 能坏成那样
<archl> imtxc iMadper  不小心和女友一起压在了手机上
<iMadper> imtxc_: 摔 + 压
<imtxc_> 哦
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃买的法国大使是哪系列？
<imtxc_> 根据我的分析，这就是吵玩架然后和好啪啪啪弄坏的
<imtxc_> 吵架摔，和好了压
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 京东箱子800-400/400-200
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog kpw的翻页咋还那么蛋疼呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你买了？
<archl> freeflying:  我也觉得是
<gfrog> freeflying: kindle看书不如ipad
<imtxc_> freeflying: 你买了 kpw ？
<iMadper> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/1142346.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【法国大使00379981000】法国大使（Delsey） 00379981000 24寸 时尚轻巧万向轮拉杆箱 硬箱 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<adam8157> freeflying: 一点也不蛋疼
<freeflying> gfrog: 没啊，跟我多少年前用的DX没啥大该杀
<adam8157> gfrog: 说清楚看什么书
<freeflying> 敢删
 * archl 喜欢以前的翻页方式。左右两边有按键
<freeflying> 改善
<iMadper> 改善
 * imtxc_ 收购 ipad mini 2
<imtxc_> 有便宜换新机出来哇
<gfrog> iMadper: 这材质…… 不花都没天理了……
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊
<archl> adam8157:  现在的设备敢不敢单手操作
<gfrog> adam8157: 16开的书，kindle看着费劲
<freeflying> gfrog: 还不方便笔记，不过我现在买书太耗钱了
 * archl 鄙视多点触摸
<iMadper> gfrog: 花了好, 显得自己经常出差, 饱经沧桑
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿pad看得了
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁让你看pdf了
<gfrog> iMadper: lol
<imtxc_> 今天晚上看看天猫
<adam8157> gfrog: pdf 的话 kindle是渣
<gfrog> adam8157: 其他格式有重排，图表也是一坨渣
<onlylove_> http://www.hellchip.com/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ HELLCHIP - 莫愁前路无知己
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这个月都买了四本书了
<adam8157> gfrog: 重排就是传说, 我只在kindle上看小说
<archl> imtxc 你已经晚来了呀。另外。我往天猫里充了300元，10元红包，但是。。。没什么想买的。怎么办
<freeflying> gfrog: 花了将近300
<archl> freeflying:  。。。强大！
<gfrog> adam8157: 小说拿手机看就得了，出门抓kindle还费劲
<freeflying> archl: 我现在的阅读速度差不多一周一本
<archl> freeflying: 我近1年买书才花了300.
<archl> freeflying:  我不读书，我读学术文章。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 对自己眼睛好一点
<adam8157> gfrog: 我好多书是严肃文学和小说, 手机靠边站
<freeflying> adam8157: 他出门大多开车，根本没时间看书
<gfrog> adam8157: 安卓屏幕确实晃瞎眼
<freeflying> adam8157: 文青啊
<freeflying> adam8157: iMadper 周三的免费自助餐去吃不
<adam8157> freeflying: 最近在看一百个人的十年....
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪里?
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪儿啊?
<freeflying> adam8157: iMadper 金隅喜来登
<imtxc_> gfrog: 乃用的 mini 还是  air
<iMadper> freeflying: 这么高大上
<freeflying> imtxc_: 我用的mini， 收不
<freeflying> iMadper: 要不要来，正好把豆子拿给我
<freeflying> O0XX: 你来不
<iMadper> freeflying: 豆子在单位啊
<imtxc_> freeflying: 是 retina 的不
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> imtxc_: 是啊
<freeflying> O0XX: ARM symposium
<O0XX> freeflying: 在哪？
<imtxc_> freeflying: 出价呗
<adam8157> freeflying: 在哪
<freeflying> O0XX: 金隅喜来登
<freeflying> http://www.armtechforum.com.cn/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 2014 ARM年度技术研讨会
<O0XX> freeflying: 看不懂
<O0XX> freeflying: 太gaoji
<imtxc_> 免费的自助？
<freeflying> O0XX: 吃饭啊
<onlylove_> 喵的……开始掉头发了……
<gfrog> imtxc_: 俺不看小说
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你又要出ipad？
<freeflying> onlylove_: 远离IT
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是没用几天嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 他出好价我就出啊 :P
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 即日起至11月3日可至本活动网站进行注册报名。
<gfrog> freeflying: 你还出神马？
<onlylove_> freeflying: 就知道nxp和atmel 见过xilinx的软件盒子 cc O0XX
<freeflying> gfrog: 出北京的房子 lol
<nyfair> freeflying: 我也要去
<gfrog> adam8157: 邮差包有啥推荐型号嘛？
<gfrog> freeflying: 卧槽，这太高端了
<adam8157> freeflying: 已经定了要走?
<O0XX> freeflying: 已经定了要走?
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊，去深圳
<gfrog> freeflying: 已经定了要走?
<adam8157> gfrog: classic, 随身包选XSmall, 电脑包选Small
<freeflying> gfrog: 深圳
<nyfair> 靠，这不是今天么
<imtxc_> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<nyfair> 怎么才通知我
<freeflying> gfrog: 我出你个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 真要过去啦……
<imtxc_> 房子
<adam8157> freeflying: 这么牛
<O0XX> freeflying: 真要过去啦……
<gfrog> freeflying: 自驾过去？
<freeflying> gfrog: ogio的，完胜timbuk
<imtxc_> freeflying: 真要过去啦……
<jusss> O0XX onlylove_ 恢复数据哪家技术实力强
<O0XX> freeflying: 举家迁移？
<freeflying> O0XX: gfrog 还未定
<O0XX> jusss: 中国山东找XX
<jusss> onlylove_: windows
<onlylove_> jusss: 数据恢复公司
<adam8157> freeflying: 又没有搬不走的钱什么的我帮你处理了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你搞啥了
<jusss> O0XX: onlylove_ 哪个软件
<onlylove_> jusss: 软件的话，用的多的有easy recovery和final data
<onlylove_> jusss: 其实还有其他的
<imtxc_> freeflying: 搬不走的各种东西都我都可以免费帮你使用，免得生锈
<O0XX> freeflying: 房子搬不走吧... cc adam8157
<O0XX> imtxc_: ^^^
<imtxc_> 算了，还是不收了
<jusss> onlylove_: 就是一同事不小心格式化了某个分区
<onlylove_> jusss: 多试几个，还有，千万注意，不要再往丢数据的磁盘分区放东西
<jusss> onlylove_: 然后她用powerdatarecovery提示要注册，但是在我这倒是能用
<gfrog> freeflying: 我上周买了个O包，再买包我媳妇该砍死我了
<onlylove_> jusss: 如果你喜欢玩， diskgennius 和winhex也可以试下
<gfrog> freeflying: 买包买的比她都多了……
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在在用diskgennius
<jusss> diskgenius
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00FFVIODE?t=joyo01y-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Apple iPhone 5s(16G) 3G智能手机(深空灰色 联通版): 亚马逊中国: 手机/通讯 价格:￥ 3,852.00
<iMadper> adam8157: 3799... 这价格, 我最多3500了吧... 换的机器是官翻.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 前几天这货在易迅 3600 的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 昂...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我觉得你可以直接出给苹果店门口的贩子
<iMadper> adam8157: 我估计他们更低.
<O0XX> iMadper: 有这个尺寸的安得候么？
<adam8157> iMadper: 低了就留着用呗
<iMadper> O0XX: 有的是吧
<imtxc_> 可惜换新机不能换 1530
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 求推荐
<iMadper> imtxc_: 对啊.
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜深圳壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用的, 电信送的手机更小. 你要不? 200卖你
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜深圳壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 有赚钱的路子叫上我啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 有赚钱的路子叫上我啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有赚钱的路子叫上我啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜深圳壕
 * O0XX 这个一定要发...
<imtxc_> iMadper: 买 1528 ， 15天内去 售后，换的就是 1530
<adam8157> freeflying: 有赚钱的路子叫上我啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我联通啊
<imtxc_> freeflying: 有赚钱的路子叫上我啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 是嘛??
<iMadper> O0XX: 特别破的android手机没办法用啊
<imtxc_> iMadper: 15 天是三包的换新机， 跟售后的不一样
<iMadper> imtxc_: 哦...
<adam8157> nyfair: iKeyboard  功能：用 Mac 做 iPhone 和 iPad 的无线键盘。
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你现在的码是 N 字头吧
<adam8157> imtxc_: 你真博学
<iMadper> imtxc_: 什么码?
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1072520.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【诺基亚诺基亚 X】诺基亚（NOKIA）X （黑色）双卡双待手机 WCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货还支持3G
<iMadper> O0XX: 3g都支持啊
<adam8157> O0XX: 选XL吧
<jusss> O0XX: 我打算买x x2 xl选一
<jusss> adam8157: xl 5寸屏太大，而且分辨率差
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个适合你 http://item.jd.com/1277051800.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ VEB V2 安全智能3G手机（白色）WCDMA/GSM 白金镶钻尊尚版【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<jusss> 够硬
<adam8157> oh
<adam8157> jusss: x2是啥
<imtxc_> 型号嘛
<adam8157> imtxc_: 有这型号?
<jusss> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/1188572.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【诺基亚X2】诺基亚（NOKIA） X2 （黑色）双卡双待手机 WCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> O0XX: X2好
<imtxc_> lol
<jusss> x2好
 * O0XX 4.3的，不错
<jusss> 我打算买个
<jusss> O0XX: 分辨率不好
<imtxc_> x2 的 ui 看起来跟 wp 一样。。。。
<imtxc_> O0XX: 劝你别买，样子十分丑
<iMadper> jus
<imtxc_> O0XX: 厚，短，宽 屏幕还渣
<iMadper> jusss: 这价钱还要看分辨率?
<imtxc_> 我见过这货的真机，是真的没法看啊
<freeflying> happyaron: adam8157 滚粗，我还在帝都好伐
 * adam8157 晚上喝粥清肠胃
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕你真会养生啊
 * iMadper 在考虑晚上要不要涮羊肉, 最近肚子里没油水啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是怕胖
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕你真会生活啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是馋...
 * archl 买了一个1元的玩具口琴在玩。
 * archl 摸摸 iMadper adam8157  freeflying  我在喝西北风
<iMadper> archl: 别闹了, 这频道里有几个人混的能跟你一样好....
<archl> iMadper:  我好什么？
<archl> iMadper --- 我是感觉不到幸福的人
<iMadper> archl: 不用上班饿不死. 我要是不上班, 立马就没办法生活下去了啊
<adam8157> iMadper: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/苹果中国保修问题事件
<adam8157> iMadper: https://www.apple.com/cn/support/warranties/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^k^> ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> 所有更换的 iPhone 和组件都是全新的。
<adam8157> 符合国家三包规定的iPhone保修产品更换后享有重新计算的1年保修期。
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> iMadper: 把上面两个链接和两句话都贴到V2EX吧
<archl> iMadper:  。。。去找个地方上班每个月能获得4000盈余，然后。。。去免费住免费吃的地方，用一点点时间交换。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你知道是v2ex
<adam8157> iMadper: 看到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<archl> iMadper:  不考虑未来是不是买房 - 是不是要老婆
<jusss> iMadper: 699的zte dpi达到了312
 * archl 这样的没有女人会喜欢哈~
<jusss> iMadper: 我去年买的
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<iMadper> jusss: 买了不想剁手
<iMadper> ?
<jusss> 买了想砸了
<jusss> 前天差点直接掰了它
<O0XX> jusss: 剁手兴
<archl> iMadper:  你的无法生活下去。。。是维持那种生活--- 不一样的生活呀。。。
<iMadper> archl: 没有经济来源了, 能维持啥生活?
<iMadper> archl: 你现在吃饭都不需要花钱了嘛?
<iMadper> archl: 住宿不需要花钱了?
<archl> iMadper:  如果我去旅舍换义工就是。在成都曾经那样
<imtxc_> iMadper: 话说水木锦堂没有团购了？
<iMadper> archl: 义工还是要工作的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道诶, 太贵吃不起.
<archl> iMadper:  嗯。每天基本不超过1小时。
<archl> iMadper: 多数就是聊天和用电脑
<imtxc_> iMadper: 想着蹭饭的，结果一看团购没有了，难道他们家没有烤肉卖了
<O0XX> iMadper:  貌似ios下确实可以跑shadowsocks
<iMadper> imtxc_: 怎么蹭饭? 必须又烤肉啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊???? 那我们的可以去死了啊
<imtxc_> iMadper: 有人请客嘛
<iMadper> imtxc_: 应该有吧.
<imtxc_> O0XX: 得越狱？
<adam8157> iMadper: 卖出去的话 是加3500换6的意思啊
<archl> iMadper:  1小时250的壕你们，肯定不干。。。
<O0XX> imtxc_: 貌似是
<iMadper> adam8157: 卖出去的话, 直接64g的6了啊.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然呢.
<adam8157> iMadper: 带我做陪吧
<iMadper> archl: 我一小时只有40.
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc 我作陪
<adam8157> iMadper: 就是1400把手里的坏机卖了呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 对的.
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://t.dianping.com/deal/5220261
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【水木锦堂铁板烧自助餐厅团购】(5.2折)-大众点评网团购北京站 价格: ¥168
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 越狱啊, 那我早就知道了
<imtxc_> 次哦，我咋没搜到
<archl> iMadper 。
<jusss> O0XX: iMadper wp手机现在怎么样，商店跟苹果的一样吗？有shadowsocks没
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我跟你智商能一样嘛?
<adam8157> imtxc_: 带上我!!!
<adam8157> imtxc_: 我要吃肥肥的烤羊排
<iMadper> imtxc_: 带上我, 我找到的团购, 我是功臣!
<gfrog> iMadper: 据说64G的6用的最渣的TLC芯片
<imtxc_> …………………………
<archl> adam8157 iMadper  imtxc 豪门聚餐
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... .. ...
<imtxc_> …………………………
<iMadper> gfrog: 一下子, 我就只能买128的了?
<adam8157> gfrog: 128G的是, 64的没事儿 cc iMadper
<gfrog> iMadper: imtxc_ 你要情况？
<gfrog> iMadper: 128的也是
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 而且坏了换新嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 他俩都是
<iMadper> gfrog: 只能16了?
<adam8157> imtxc_: 真的, 带上我
<gfrog> adam8157: 丢了妹纸的果照咋办
<imtxc_> freeflying: 咦，ipadmini 出不
<gfrog> iMadper: 目测只能16
<jusss> https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-iOS/wiki/Help
<imtxc_> 弄个pad 晚上看小说玩
<^k^> ⇪ t: Help · shadowsocks/shadowsocks-iOS Wiki · GitHub
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不用苹果, 知道的这么清楚. ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过ios8自己就得干掉一般空间
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过ios8自己就得干掉一半空间
<iMadper> gfrog: 对啊. 所以16的不行啊.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不用苹果, 知道的这么清楚
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只是讨厌iOS, 对硬件很喜欢啊. 当然6是丑的不能忍
<adam8157> gfrog: ^
<gfrog> adam8157: 6丑？ 你说6P丑我可以忍，6丑嘛？
<imtxc_> 6跟6p长得不是一样么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 金色版不丑?
<imtxc_> 一大遮百丑？
 * slucx 现在bash补全特慢
<adam8157> gfrog: 摄像头突出这个有待商榷, 我是觉得丑
<gfrog> adam8157: 喜欢硬件？ 买个肾6回来上编程器wipe系统收藏吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 6丑. 背面的天线丑, 摄像头丑.
<gfrog> adam8157: 没觉得丑，真机很好看
<adam8157> gfrog: good for you
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是这个硬件不跑ios, 还能跑啥? ubuntu touch???
<adam8157> iMadper: 所以我会买MBA 不会买iPhone
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧…… 反正就在湾湾抓了3分钟真机体验，真心觉得6p丑，6还不错
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
 * iMadper 宁愿6厚一些, 也不希望摄像头突出来
<iMadper> gfrog: 我把完了好久, 觉得还是5s好看. 但是屏幕还是要大一点好, 5s确实小了点儿. 而且, 6有相位对焦啊!!!
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你要那么快的对焦到底要干嘛
<imtxc_> iMadper: 做记者？
<iMadper> imtxc_: 偷拍.
<gfrog> iMadper: 5S是不错
<gfrog> imtxc_: 爪机也可以抓拍啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我在灰机上就对隔壁少女偷拍了, O0XX
<gfrog> iMadper: no pp no bb
<iMadper> O0XX: 可以作证, 不是说 O0XX 是那个少女..
<imtxc_> 我靠，听起来有种子？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你拍的是空姐吧？
<O0XX> iMadper: i想起啦了
<freeflying> imtxc_: 不出啊，我那外屏裂了
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个 张嘴妹纸
<imtxc_> freeflying: ... 额
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 没要手机号, 毕生遗憾啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 怕啥，把照片发草榴，说不准妹子就在下面留言了
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<gfrog> adam8157: https://twitter.com/hanmo93/status/531741277797117952/photo/1
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ HanMo on Twitter: "同样是土豪金，但左边的颜色很浅，右边的较深，实际色差比照片还明显… http://t.co/u7oEFeieI3"
<archl> O0XX:  。。。 iMadper  。。。
<imtxc_> gfrog: 你在 ios 上怎么过墙的
<gfrog> imtxc_: 自建ipsec
<iMadper> imtxc: vpn呗
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么情况?
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://pritunl.com/#install
<gfrog> imtxc_: 在家路由器整体翻墙
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Pritunl - Enterprise VPN Server
<imtxc_> gfrog: 啥路由器啊
<imtxc_> openwrt 还是啥
<archl> iMadper O0XX 你们隔壁少女，你们是商务舱/头等舱呀。
<gfrog> imtxc_: openwrt
 * adam8157 去德国的时候和奥地利女子体操队坐一起, 旁边就是娇小的金发妹子
<gfrog> adam8157: 卧槽。
<iMadper> archl: 乞丐仓
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，体操队都是贫乳，pass
<archl> iMadper: 乞丐仓都不互相抱抱？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我对这个不是特别在意
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么颜色不一样还没说呢
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你发的这个好高级
<gfrog> adam8157: 不了解
<iMadper> imtxc_: 傻瓜化啊.
<gebjgd> adam8157, 照片呢
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我把你那个给kick了啊, 总是打扰我补全.
<imtxc_> 别介
<iMadper> imtxc_: ...
<imtxc_> 会 rejion
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没拍, 候机的时候那几个妹子就在椅子上脚朝天瑜伽似的
<iMadper> imtxc_: ... 乖~
<gebjgd> adam8157, 那麼淫蕩的動作
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你都看到了
<imtxc_> iMadper: 没明白这是做啥的
<iMadper> adam8157, 那麼淫蕩的動作, 你学会了没有?
<gfrog> adam8157: 去UK旁边坐了俩四川大妈，回来的时候边上是个外国帅哥，但是那个坐椅耳机插口有问题，我忽悠丫换坐去了，然后就跟再旁边的一个小盆友俩人霸占了三人座位
<iMadper> imtxc_: 一键安装vpn server啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 他不需要學會 他需要迎面上去
<adam8157> iMadper: 我不行, 人家体操队的, 我这老胳膊老腿
<imtxc_> 记得好像我有个 wr703n 来着， 刷了 openrt 找不到去哪里了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦...
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper O0XX 为毛你们坐飞机还有闲情看美女…… 我迷糊的只想睡觉啊……
<imtxc_> 现在能书 openwrt 的性价比最高的路由器是啥
<imtxc_> gfrog: iMadper adam8157 ^^
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们是有胡子的啊.
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为我是出国少的土鳖, 你是坐烦了
<iMadper> imtxc_: wndr4300.
<adam8157> iMadper: 让你贴我说的保修那个你不贴
<iMadper> gfrog: 取决于你身边的妹子漂亮不.
<gfrog> iMadper: wdr4300 jd今天特价299,还有-50券
<adam8157> iMadper: 就有人问后盖了
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2014-11-10/170931122865.shtml
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 奥巴马:中国赴美商业旅游签证将延长至十年|赴美签证|APEC_新浪新闻
<imtxc_> 我看看
<iMadper> adam8157: 丫看不懂全新未拆封这几个字...
<adam8157> O0XX: 学生签证也5年了
<O0XX> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> O0XX: 一定要薅一次公司的赴美多次, nnnd
<O0XX> adam8157: 那个只有一年有效期
<adam8157> O0XX: 现在不是长了么
<O0XX> adam8157: 这种政策落地都不知道什么时候了
<adam8157> O0XX: 这是美国政策, 不是中国政策
<iMadper> adam8157: 全新竟然3600, 让我不得不降价出售, 不开心啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要卖你独一无二的5s？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我先换成普通的5s. 然后再卖.
<adam8157> iMadper: 不合适就别卖, 跨代升级, 等不那么丑的内存大点的
<O0XX> iMadper:然后呢？
<iMadper> O0XX: 没了.
<O0XX> iMadper: 换6p?
<iMadper> adam8157: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 6.
<iMadper> O0XX: 6p太大了, 打字不能单手啊.
<imtxc_> wdr4300 好贵
<iMadper> imtxc_: 299嘛, 好用的很
<iMadper> imtxc_: 8核64位cpu, 4g内存, 32gssd大容量存储.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc_: 路由器啊
<archl> iMadper: 。。。这么霸道的路由器，难道不是 $299
<iMadper> archl: 我胡扯的
<archl> iMadper:  只要 ￥299送到家  cc imtxc_
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你真能扯
<imtxc_> 而且也没有券啊
<archl> iMadper: 昨天我收到电话，直接跟我说有大屏手机送货上门，只要我发地址，就发货，到货付款 399
<archl> iMadper: 噢。是接到电话
 * cherrot 滴滴打车送水果 开森
<archl> imtxc_ 摄像头总会把人表现的白白胖胖的 - 对不？
<onlylove_> archl: 不对
<archl> onlylove_:  那是？
<imtxc_> 。。
<onlylove_> archl: 不总是
<archl> onlylove_: 噢。
<archl> imtxc_ cherrot  刚开始用我那相机的直出片 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJBLcPd 集合
<^k^> archl: ⇪ DSCF1128.JPG_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<cherrot> archl, 不错呀
<archl> cherrot :)  那时候我还不知道相机内置水平仪 -
<nyfair> tieba.github.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: 索引 (@ github.io)
<archl> cherrot:  亚马逊的物流终于送到了。山东之外的亚马逊真不行。四川的就不送上去。广东的经常不送上门+总是延误。。。
<cherrot> archl, 我都是靠感觉
<archl> cherrot: 感觉要死。。每次我都朝一个方向偏5度~10度。。。
<cherrot> archl, 深圳还不行？
<cherrot> archl, 你买的是亚马逊自营的么。。
<archl> cherrot: 深圳的这是连着第四次亚马逊自己配送然后发给我延误信息了。
<archl> cherrot:  是自营的，每次都用优惠卷的也就是自营而已
<archl> cherrot:  成都说什么也有上午下单晚上送到——深圳太差了。。。
<archl> cherrot: 和tmall超市有一拼。
<cherrot> archl, 成都 北京有仓库     广州不知道有没有  估计你的是跨仓库了
<archl> cherrot: 我说的不是仓库呀。是说到了本地仓库之后配送
<archl> cherrot: 装了车之后再给我延迟一天，这次是两天
<imtxc_> iMadper: 没券了，暂时忍
<iMadper> imtxc_: 昂.
<archl> imtxc_:  你要天猫充值？
<imtxc_> archl: 不要
<imtxc_> archl: 我要个能刷 openwrt 的路由器
<archl> imtxc_:  话说服务器要爆了爆了，银联500-111，买京东卡
<archl> imtxc_:  银联肯定刷爆了。
<imtxc_> archl: 链接
<imtxc_> archl: 不知道今晚哪家银行的网银能抗住
<imtxc_> archl: 据说去年就大妈行的抗住了
<archl> imtxc_: 肯定是最弱的那家
<archl> imtxc_: 比如说freeflying 放钱的花旗银行
<imtxc_> archl: 啥充值？链接呢
<archl> imtxc_:  https://online.unionpay.com/static/cms/other/31/36b70ef9-77ae-447a-b74f-2e3f306d5e3f.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 双11全民网购节--支付再减用银联
<onlylove_> yunfan: 在别人机器上一次过，在我机器上死活不过，丫的我都怀疑人机器上有黑科技
<archl> imtxc_:  其实不是充值，什么都行，不过放充值比较随意呀
<Guest11105> I have a problem.
<Guest11105> I have deleted my passwd file on Tahr.
<archl> iMadper:  京东 iphone 6是 4998 呀。赶紧先买下。以后再卖你的手机
<Guest11105> and now, my smaba can't run.
<iMadper> archl: 卖不出去啊.
<archl> iMadper:  4998 运气好 4700就拿下了
<archl> iMadper:  杀身成仁
<jusss> 卡壕，推荐我办卡吧！
<iMadper> archl: 移动版, 不要. 我要公开版或者电信版. 我换iphone6的一大动力是换成电信号.
<archl> iMadper:  全网通版呀
<archl> iMadper: 什么是全网通板？
<archl> iMadper:  微信上能买到，就看你了，现在就可以入手
<maplebeats> archl: 怎么给老大说我要走。。
<iMadper> archl: 哦. 再说吧, 我的旧手机卖不出去...
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 求意见
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 直说
<archl> maplebeats:  噢。说抱抱，我要飞了。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你要官方的辞职信, 还是要谈话式的结束?
<archl> maplebeats:  我要去上海追婆娘。
<maplebeats> archl: ...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我当时离职的时候, 问我老板有没有时间1v1
<maplebeats> iMadper: 谈话式吧
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后去了会议室, 直接说, 我要离职了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 明白了，其实我也想这么干
<archl> maplebeats:  说，工资不够呀，时间不足呀，我找到自己的宿命论嗯呀
<archl> maplebeats:  就是，我就直接说的。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后我老板问了问我怎么想的, 有没有找好下家, 有没有什么地方需要他帮忙.
<maplebeats> archl: 上周才给我涨20%的工资。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你们老板真好
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后最后问了问我有没有留下的可能. 然后就走了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 正常老板都应该这样啊.
<archl> maplebeats:  拿这个去找下家
<iMadper> maplebeats: 员工要走, 当然是好聚好散了, 强行留住有啥意思?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我挺复杂的，我的直属leader和我名义leader不一样
<archl> maplebeats: 都说呗。
<maplebeats> 所以我纠结到底给谁提
<archl> maplebeats:  和他们都说
<iMadper> maplebeats: 名义leader提出辞职. 直属leader, 只是告诉他你已经辞职了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 土豪你要去哪里啊?
<archl> maplebeats:  还没找对吧。
<archl> maplebeats: 要去香港？
<maplebeats> archl: 没有下家怎么敢走- -
<archl> maplebeats:  噢。
<archl> maplebeats:  那就更不怕了
<maplebeats> archl: 我还要养家啊
<archl> maplebeats: 呃呃呃
<iMadper> maplebeats: 私信说说你下家是哪儿~
<adam8157> maplebeats: 私信说说你下家是哪儿~
<iMadper> maplebeats: 离职这种事, 只有对于你来说才是大师, 你的领导们都司空见惯了.
<maplebeats> = =！
 * adam8157 打了一个小时电话 口干舌燥
<iMadper> maplebeats: 他们是职业经理人, 下面的人来来往往都习惯了.
<maplebeats> 明白了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 私信呢?
<maplebeats> 哎呀
<onlylove_> 抓狂了，靠，下班，明天再搞，天塌下来姚明顶着！
<iMadper> maplebeats: 他们遇到下面的人辞职, 就跟你遇到个bug一样. 没啥值得惊讶的. 作为一个bug, 你要对其他的组员做出贡献.
<archl> imtxc_:   好慢，我传半天了才上传了1gb到网盘。什么时候是头！
<adam8157> iMadper: 刚才边打电话边改bug状态, 结果搞错了四次, nnnd 改来改去
<iMadper> adam8157: 改bug状态要这么复杂?
<iMadper> adam8157: lp的bug状态总是不明朗...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我改错了嘛, 边打电话边搞, 脑子不够用
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 同时单手和另外一个人聊微信....
<adam8157> 一脑三用
<adam8157> 一鱼三吃
<iMadper> adam8157: 一妓3p
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 哈哈哈, 看到了, 所以说啊 卖电脑卖手机得去58, 人民群众都不懂, 去专业论坛是搞错方向了
<adam8157> iMadper: 隔代升级等不那么丑摄像头不突出内存大点的6s吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 真是无语, 留着自用好了
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂.
<vipzrx> 我现在有一个问题，我的笔记本是x200，现在在作单片机的开发。上周换成了debian，发现自己水平有限，在debian上实现不了xp上的那些环境。所以，我现在想把debian备份一下。之前了解到不能ghost。
<vipzrx> 我该怎么办？
<adam8157> iMadper: 帖子顶了不少啊 哈哈 最怕遇见专业论坛里情商低的 =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 一会儿我管贴并且建议大家都问14楼去哪儿买. 14楼真是砸场子的啊 .
<imtxc_> 链接呢
<imtxc_> iMadper: .
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://v2ex.com/t/145403#;
<imtxc_> ^^
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 出苹果店换回的 iPhone 5s. 全新未拆封 - V2EX
<adam8157> iMadper: 算了算了, 风度更重要
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是啊, 价格这么低, 帮他做一下广告
<imtxc_> iMadper: 换新机需要付费？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要是那么说了, 你就是不占理的了
<iMadper> imtxc_: 需要啊. 1980rmb
<adam8157> iMadper: 淡定, 不合适就自用, 不要格外费心
<iMadper> adam8157: 我就直接装小白~
<imtxc_> iMadper: 西单那家店是需要预约的
<imtxc_> 这都不知道哇？
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂. 不过要关帖子~
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我不知道啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这种卖萌的和我们这种天然萌的还是有差距
<iMadper> imtxc_: 不过现在知道了.
<imtxc_> 网站上地址后面写 “store” 的那种需要预约
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc_: 哦...
<adam8157> iMadper: 准备8点去喝粥, 能抗的晚一些
<imtxc_> 不会是 1530
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂, 生滚鱼片粥.
<imtxc_> 只有三包换货是1530
<iMadper> imtxc_: 昂, 所以我加价199是开玩笑的啊
<imtxc_> 售后换新机型号是 N 开头的
<adam8157> iMadper: 嘉禾一品有啥喝啥吧
<iMadper> imtxc_: 哦.
<iMadper> adam8157: 嘉禾的, 特别垃圾...
<adam8157> iMadper: 没别的选择
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过他家有鱼片粥
<iMadper> adam8157: 自己做啊.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我买了龙利鱼, 没刺, 做粥最好了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我要是有条件做饭我就隔三差五吃牛排了, 好吃不长肉, 吃毛粥
<iMadper> adam8157: 鱼肉便宜, 牛排贵.
<iMadper> adam8157: 暴露你土豪的本质了.
<imtxc_> 这还不如58同城上卖呢
<imtxc_> 说不定还能遇到妹子免费来一发
<iMadper> imtxc_: 太麻烦了, 不卖了.
<imtxc_> 这种论坛上面，一个比一个精
<maplebeats> 听说北京最近有蓝天了？
<imtxc_> 他们还想着苹果弄错给你一个 128G 的呢 iMadper
<iMadper> maplebeats: 简直好过马尔代夫
<iMadper> imtxc_: ... ....
<imtxc_> maplebeats: 蓝过初恋
<imtxc_> iMadper: 跟无忌蜂鸟上面出东西收东西的人一个心理
<iMadper> imtxc_: 也对, 跟大家谈一样
<maplebeats> 这么爽，我体会不了。。。深圳的天，除了下雨和晚上，其它时候都是蓝的
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://bj.58.com/shouji/18698928370185x.shtml?ecspm=0jY1FhnqmHP6mHcvPWbVujckuBYYmHK6sy7hnADVPADQPHTzP1DOujck   搞毛啊.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【图】【苹果5S清仓】【苹果6现货】实体店验机 正品全国联保,以旧换新 - 朝阳二手手机 - 北京58同城 价格:2300
<iMadper> imtxc_: 58简直比淘宝还bug, 哈哈哈哈
<maplebeats> 昨天jd卖kindle2代4G,才700，我没抢到
<iMadper> adam8157: v2ex竟然用的digitalocean
<adam8157> iMadper: 不只do, 也用别的
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> iMadper: 甚至还有个垃圾桶
<iMadper> adam8157: 垃圾桶是啥?
<adam8157> iMadper: MAC Pro
<adam8157> Mac Pro
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rhOIFPs3AACV0VlytWoAALrTAF1YYEAAJXp007.jpg 这世上居然还有寄存老公的
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋居然还在线啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯那
<freeflying> iMadper: 美签十年有效了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都不想再去了...
<vipzrx> linux下有那种可以同时显示串口收发的软件吗？
<iMadper> vipzrx: minicom不行吗?
<vipzrx> 可以 minicom kermit
<archl> iMadper:  imtxc_  happyaron  cherrot  adam8157  http://item.jd.com/1017250.html?jd_pop=37806517-9304-4e21-ac31-6875eb783efa 买吧。
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【索尼α7K/ILCE-7K（28-70mm）】索尼（SONY） α7/ILCE-7K（28-70mm） 全画幅微单套机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> archl: 我就用手机拍照了.
<iMadper> archl: 这种东西再也与我无关...
<vipzrx> iM我想要可以同时显示收发的数据
<archl> iMadper:  对呀，你有妻子了，所以不用拍了。
<imtxc_> 啥啥啥
<imtxc_> archl: 这种事情不要给我发了
<imtxc_> archl:  腰疼
<archl> imtxc_:  sony a7k 8300.
<archl> imtxc_: 卖了你的 d7000 上这个就行了
<imtxc_> archl: 前两天我还看到 D7000 破 5k 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋居然还在线啊
<vipzrx> iMadper: 比如我将串的RX TX 接到一起，就可以显示发送和接收的数据了
<archl> imtxc_: 套机 呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一会儿就闪
<iMadper> vipzrx: 那我不知道...
<vipzrx> 谢谢你
<imtxc_> archl: 是套机啊，破5k了
<imtxc_> vipzrx: minicom 不行？
<archl> imtxc_:  我说这 sony a7k 是套机，大概能 ￥8100 到手
<imtxc_> archl: 对啊
<imtxc_> archl: 4k 到手我也不买啊
<vipzrx> minicom就说会卡死，现在用的kermit uboot的官网说的
<imtxc_> archl: GR 目前我很满意
<archl> imtxc_:  突然觉得相机就是坑么？
<imtxc_> archl: 没有啊
<imtxc_> archl: 只是当前的挺满意
<imtxc_> archl: 今天凌晨看看有没有路由器特价
<archl> imtxc_:  我现在突然觉得有中国 11.11 卖剩下的拿到美国充圣诞节的错觉。
<vipzrx> 我现在安装了kermit，在哪里可以找到他的配置文件。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 其实mx4也不错, 要是卖得出去, 换个mx4 32g的应该够用. 不过现在卖不出去...
<archl> iMadper: 卖的时机不对，等待到春节前卖
<archl> iMadper: 你的保修到什么时候截止？
<iMadper> archl: 明年一月吧
<archl> iMadper:  具体日期前交给苹果~换新哈。
<archl> iMadper: 预算透支，看你敢不敢赌注了
<iMadper> archl: 不敢啊...
<archl> iMadper 呃。真不知道人生干什么
<iMadper> archl: 干什么, 取决于你是不是基佬.
<archl> iMadper:  我是无性恋
<freeflying> iMadper: adam8157 来帮我做个测试
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥?
<freeflying> iMadper: ä½ email
<iMadper> freeflying: msg给你了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救：双硬盘双系统引导出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465853 笔记本加了固态硬盘，于是把win7装这的 机械硬盘留了60g来装ubuntu14.04，通过easybcd装系统成功，中午通过修改bios从机械硬盘进入了ubuntu的 但是回到win7把easybcd装系统的引导项和C盘的文件删除，然后再用
<^k^>  ─> easybcd新建了个引导到机械硬盘的ubuntu，这就出故障了 先是试用新建的引导项不能启动到ubuntu，接着从bios启 …
<yanpenn> lxde
<yanpenn> lxde怎么设置系统代理阿，我想用chromium过滤下广告
<yanpenn> 这个gnome-network-properties为什么没有了，我用的是14.04
<freeflying> iMadper: 双11好多价格都坑爹
<iMadper> freeflying: 以前都是双11特价, 现在是双11放货可以抢购了...
<iorikyox> 又见面了。vlc的stream搞定了，livestream不支持vlc播放，测试youtube能正常播放，但还不会调节码率
<iorikyox> 现在集中搞定gnome3.x的界面设置，希望能搞的向gnome2.x的theme那样随心所欲。3.x的theme实在接受不了，特别是gnome_14.04版，请问有谁搞过么？
<iorikyox> 官网下载的gnome_14.04，默认白色，安装tweak—tool后，能改成黑色，但好像不能自行安装theme啊
<iorikyox> 请问，谁有这方面的经验么？
<iorikyox> 不知gnome官方怎么想的，界面变化太大了吧？
<lainme> yanpenn: gnome-control-center里找network，或者用nm-connection-editor
<iorikyox> 好的，我先记下了，马上试试
<lainme> iorikyox: 可以自行安装，如果你找得到可用的。theme能用css控制
<iorikyox> lainme:我找过教程，好像很多人也这样讲，但……确实能达到2.x那样么？
<iorikyox> 我眼神不太好，默认背景的白色，看久了受不了。2.x的背景和theme都能很方便的修改成自己适应的颜色，想不到3.x全给换掉了
<kandu> iorikyox: 源里有 mate-desktop 么
<yanpenn> lainme, 你用的是14。04吗，好像不太一样，还是我少装了什么，gnome-control-center没有什么东西，nm-connection里面设置不了代理
<iorikyox> 顺便请教下，咱这个页面的字体可调么？好小哦
<lainme> iorikyox: 背景图默认不是白色啊，我记得是蓝色的，有早中晚三种变化。可以换嘛。
<iorikyox> 我指的是nautilus的背景，包括firefox边边角角的颜色，都是跟nautilus一样的
<iorikyox> 还有gedit这些，真的很难搞，颜色设置全撤掉了
<iorikyox> 安全性增加与否不知道，但自12.04以来，内存需求增加是真的，还有就是video的播放和转换，感觉10.04多好
<lainme> yanpenn: 你的可能是unity，那就在unity的控制中心里找
<iorikyox> 谢谢。
<iorikyox> 我安装的是官方gnome_14.04，不是unity的
<yanpenn> lainme, 我没有unity，我用的是lxde桌面，不过我也装了gnome，按说应该可以找到那个程序的，但是就是找不着
<iorikyox> unity好像还能在图形界面下设置pppoe上网，gnome版连这个都省掉了，只能terminal输入……
<lainme> yanpenn: 我觉得通常都是有的，那你装一下
<iorikyox> lxde是最接近gnome2.x的，但差别还是有啊，试过，有些不适应
<yanpenn> lainme, 我重装了gnome-control-center，不行，启动之后还是没有选项出来，搞不明白了
<iorikyox> 在lxde下，虽然背景色可调，但我安装那次，为何关掉窗口后，自定义设置无法保存呢？界面还是默认色
<iorikyox> 好吧，谢谢各位回复，我去试试css修改。
<iorikyox> gnome_14.04版还有个问题，默认python2.7.6，goagent运行一段时间，会断线，不知道怎么回事。10.04下开机多久，就能连多久，不会断。
<October21> 默认python3么？
<iorikyox> 不是的，14.04默认的是python2.7.6,
<iorikyox> 10.04默认python2.6.5，我用goagent3.1.22版，需要2.7.6
<iorikyox> 10.04下自己装2.7.6，装好运行gae从不断链
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:45
<iorikyox> 感觉14.04优点比缺点少得多……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》（0.1.2.3） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465854 0.jpg push1.jpg push2.1.jpg push2.jpg 看到目录，可能会奇怪，我为什么没有写AMD64上的LMOS，反而写的是ARM的，这个原因其实很简单，因为这是第一版，先从简单的开始玩起，X86是个非常复
<October21> 我已叛逃到debian了……
<iorikyox> debian几？7的默认desktop是什么啦？我好像装过6，也是2.x的
<GODDOG> 不是很清楚个个派别的关系
<iorikyox> 主要是桌面的变化太大了，旧版有些老，新软件可能装不了
<iorikyox> 下了，改界面去
<jzp113> while providing a modicum (of abstraction (of the various (implementation difference) between database backends)))
<jzp113> 这句话怎么翻译?
<archl> 小米的红note 4G 移动版本只要 600元呢。
<happyaron> archl: ä¹°
<yanpenn> 问一个语法上的问题，python可以定义无类型的变量吗
<happyaron> aaaaa: 妹子壕您为啥改成这名字了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> archl: 拜买买买高富帅
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔壕，天线怎么办了
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜深圳壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜壕基蛙
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> kandu: 再拜大拿
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅家大大
<happyaron> roylez: 拜金主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<archl> happyaron:  。。。今天看到 sony a7k套装配件齐全才 8200入手。
<archl> happyaron:  但是没钱没动力
<happyaron> archl: 对你来说这都不是事
<archl> happyaron:  怎么可能，我拿来干什么呀，录制视频去婚礼拍照还钱？
<happyaron> archl: 这个重要么
<archl> happyaron:  我觉得重要的是，我想要的和这个毫无关系
<imtxc> happyaron: 来，推荐个路由器
<happyaron> imtxc: 什么需求
<happyaron> archl: 那就不买
<archl> happyaron:  我想给每个人都一台
<archl> happyaron:  哈哈
<imtxc> happyaron: openwrt， 稳定，价格靠谱
<maplebeats> happyaron: = =！
<maplebeats> happyaron: 拜壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜壕
<archl> cherrot:  very hard to tune RAW for a better result :(
<archl> maplebeats:  怎么了，开心些，你要脱企鹅了
<maplebeats> = =。
<happyaron> imtxc: tplink wr1041n
<happyaron> imtxc: 不带5GHz，千兆
<happyaron> imtxc: 自用openwrt稳定，信号正常tplink水平
<happyaron> maplebeats: 我不是壕啊， cherrot 才是壕
<lainme> happyaron: 拜壕。不用谦虚
<imtxc> happyaron: 再加一条，能在 B
<imtxc> happyaron: B2C 买到的
<happyaron> lainme: 我怎么能跟各种妹子壕比，也不能跟罗姐比。
<happyaron> imtxc: 这条要求好高。。
<happyaron> imtxc: C2C不行么？
<imtxc> happyaron: 等会看看会不会有码
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/602597
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ NETGEAR 网件 WNDR4300 无线路由器（双频、USB、wifi定时） 299元包邮_京东优惠_什么值得买
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> 他们说的这个码我就没见过
<imtxc> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start 这页面你打开正常么 happyaron iMadper
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Table of Hardware - OpenWrt Wiki
<imtxc> onlylove:
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜下而已
<happyaron> imtxc: 能
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃才是本频道首壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 把 freeflying 和 adam 放哪
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有 imtxc cherrot iMadper
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有你
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃才是本频道首壕
<imtxc> 我打开着页面咋是空的
<iMadper> gfrog: 不能同意你更多.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你瞎了
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜首壕
 * cherrot 又输了一把
<iMadper> happyaron: 膜拜首壕
<iMadper> imtxc: cherrot: 我觉得, 我们可以达成共识, 认定蓉蓉酱是我们频道首富.
<cherrot> iMadper, 当然了
<iMadper> cherrot: 摸摸大
<cherrot> happyaron, 膜拜首壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 你趁当当不在？ cc cherrot  imtxc
<happyaron> 你看提这个提议的都觉得不好意思跑路了
<happyaron> .............
 * imtxc 附议 iMadper
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦对 还有当当呢
<happyaron> 不带合伙围殴我的
<cherrot> happyaron, 你是壕基裆 the 2nd
<happyaron> cherrot: 我距离他的水平太远了
<imtxc> 当当自古以来就是频道第二壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 不, 我们先认定是蓉蓉酱, 毕竟adam是个没怎么出过国的土鳖.
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞同.
<happyaron> iMadper iMadper cherrot 你们都是妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: ^^
<happyaron> 你们三个
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜双妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 这个可以慢慢商量, 今天首先要定下来的, 就是蓉蓉酱是频道首富.
<cherrot> iMadper, 这么一说也是  当当出国都是得靠去红灯区打工才能回得来
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们不要窝里反, 先攘外.
<cherrot> happyaron, 膜拜首壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞同
<iMadper> happyaron, 膜拜首壕
<imtxc> 	happyaron, 膜拜首壕
<imtxc> happyaron, 膜拜首壕
<cherrot> onlylove, 这么一看 happyaron 要更壕一点
<happyaron> ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ......
<happyaron> 不带这样围殴的，这频道咱还能开下去不。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 当当第二壕的位置决不能动摇
<cherrot> happyaron, 和你一比当当简直太可怜了，去了趟英国红灯区 回来连牙齿都保不住了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你们把 freeflying 往哪放？
<iMadper> cherrot: imtxc: 我们仨组成频道的流氓团体, 说谁首富谁就得是首富. 说谁是土豪, 谁就得是土豪. 三个人一起上.
<imtxc> 这是什么逻辑，求详细的
<happyaron> cherrot: 我还没开始飞的时候人家已经五大洲飞吐血
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc onlylove ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cherrot> happyaron, 不比当年啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 老骥伏枥
<imtxc> happyaron: freeflying 跟 ee 一样，已经退居二线
<happyaron> 啊fuck
<happyaron> cherrot: 你今天又忘带东西了吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 带了~
<happyaron> cherrot: 非要揭你短嘛。。。喂喂喂
<imtxc> 就酱，求送路由器 cc 首壕 happyaron
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> 支持 happyaron 送路由器给 imtxc
<cherrot> 就酱，求送HHKB cc 首壕 happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 没有
<cherrot> 支持 happyaron 送路由器给 imtxc
<iMadper> 支持 happyaron 送hhkb给 cherrot
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这个还有距离啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 我哪有短~ 我很长的 =。=
<imtxc> 支持 happyaron 送 HHKB 给 cherrot
<iMadper> happyaron: 你作为先富起来的群体, 要支援一下我们还没有富起来的人啊... cc imtxc cherrot
<cherrot> 顶楼上 cc happyaron
 * imtxc 附议
<onlylove> imtxc: openwrt那个页面空白的
<imtxc> onlylove: 换浏览器吧
<onlylove> 支持 happyaron 送 HHKB 给 cherrot
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚才换了浏览器也正常了
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对那个不是很上心
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc onlylove 我也想送HHKB给 cherrot，但这个不全受他控制啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 点赞.
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> 下单吧
<iMadper> 虽然不喜欢hhkb, 但是觉得 happyaron 如果不送一个给 cherrot 总是不好的.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我郁闷的是，在我机器上有毛病的代码，在别人机器上一点毛病没有
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，虽然linux的机械键盘驱动不好，不过hhkb貌似没问题？
<cherrot> iMadper, 有啥不好的  这么小巧~
<iMadper> onlylove: 机械键盘有驱动问题吗?
<imtxc> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/342763、
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Noppoo EC108-Pro静电容顶级键盘 499元包邮_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<cherrot> onlylove, 机械键盘还要额外驱动？
<iMadper> cherrot: 没有f1之类的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 有个别会有的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我昨天在论坛看到一个
<iMadper> onlylove: 最多是按键映射的问题吧? xorg可以直接做. scancode拿到之后直接映射就好了. 不过我还没有遇到过机械键盘驱动有问题.
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能有些额外的功能键没有被映射.
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，应该算映射
<iMadper> onlylove: 那都是小问题.
<iMadper> onlylove: 两行脚本搞定
<imtxc> 困啊
<imtxc> 坚持不到1111了
<happyaron> onlylove: 驱动问题找 iMadper 就好，他们team专门解决这些问题的
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且systemd收集了一堆键盘型号, 全都把特殊的功能键给映射了. 所以一般来说, 用最新的systemd不太会有映射问题.
<iMadper> onlylove: 需要别人送你电子产品, 找 happyaron 就对了, 他是频道首富, 乐善好施.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我这种观望不想用systemd的呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 求送破烂
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己抓scancode/keycode, 然后自己映射嘛~ 两行代码~
<onlylove> iMadper: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=465830
<^k^> ⇪ t: ubuntu键盘兼容问题，你们听说过么？楼主遇到了（顺便提一下N卡驱动） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: zcc0029
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 真黑啊
<archl> happyaron:  首壕
<iMadper> onlylove: 论坛里总有个胡搅蛮缠得人, 所以我懒得在论坛回复问题了
<cherrot> 今晚开通美亚直邮啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 我都忘了你在论坛里是谁了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 这种消息你为什么不 cc happyaron
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也忘了...
<imtxc> 论坛还开着么
<cherrot> happyaron, 今晚开通美亚直邮啊  想一想要是施舍我一套骑行装备 或者来个跑鞋 也是极好的
 * iMadper 进不去bootloader跟我说是内核里的驱动版本不对, nnnd, grub还没进去呢, 跟内核的驱动有个毛关系!
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我郁闷的是别人那干活的代码在我机器上不好使，我很郁闷啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 你们啊你们啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，论坛里面捣乱的确实有……
<happyaron> iMadper: 告诉他找你刷bios
<kandu> happyaron 是首壕？我不信啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 关键是, 那个人回答问题特别多, 收到几百个感谢, 然后大家都信他的. 我实在是无语了.
<happyaron> kandu: 赞！
<kandu> 谁是首壕，口说无凭。你们都往我支付宝打钱包红包。我来排个名次就好啦。
<iMadper> kandu: happyaron 是不露富的
<kandu> iMadper: 别闹，我是来骗红包的
<imtxc> kandu: 别闹
<cherrot> iMadper, 谁呀谁呀
<iMadper> cherrot: 我找找看
<imtxc> kandu: 支付宝暂时不支持那么多位数的余额
<iMadper> cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=180&t=463219
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 更换THINKPAD T430U主板后不能启动UBUNTU14.04 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackwang18
<imtxc> kandu: 首壕把钱转给你，直接影响今晚双十一的金融市场流通
<archl> kandu:  红包壕
<cherrot> iMadper, 有头像的是你呗？
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<iMadper> cherrot: 可爱的bm
<imtxc> 接收感谢: 704 次
<archl> happyaron:  我想要你抽奖得到的红包 - 知道你投入万元得到红包不容易。但是我还是想要红包。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个湾湾同胞？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道是不是弯弯同胞, 不过感觉他对ubuntu是真爱.
 * cherrot 终于打到车了 害我多敲了30行代码
<onlylove> iMadper: 那人刚到论坛的时候猛灌水，我以为是bot呢，差点举报了
<iMadper> onlylove: 各个方面都回答, 回答问题特别多.
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<jusss`> onlylove: 刚才干了一件很2b的事
<onlylove> iMadper: 看他回答过的问题和IT术语，基本确定是湾湾的，因为有人点名过
<onlylove> iMadper: 问的是输入法的问题，
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. ...
<onlylove> jusss`: 你肿么了
<iMadper> jusss`: 自宫了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那人是很热心，但是水平一般，别介意
<iMadper> jusss`: 然后还是没练成辟邪剑法?
<imtxc> 注册: 	2012-02-25 8:11
<imtxc> 最后浏览: 	2014-10-29 11:26
<imtxc> 发贴总数: 	2
<onlylove> iMadper: 别随便真相
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<onlylove> iMadper: 人练的是葵花宝典
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没啊. 后来我就不说话了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> jusss`: 可怜.
<iMadper> jusss`: 去拉拉用品商店买个假的凑合用吧.
<jusss`> onlylove: iMadper 网上申请工行多笔种信用卡，我年工资写了3万，这得多2b呀
<onlylove> 7-zip解压有权限的bz2是不是有问题……
<onlylove> jusss`: 一月3K，怎么来
<jusss`> onlylove: 所以这得多2b呀
<imtxc> jusss`: 恩，恭喜
<imtxc> jusss`: 工行这个年收入的坑我也进过
<onlylove> jusss`: 你一月连3K都没？
<imtxc> jusss`: 不过我一般办卡的时候，写月收入会加个0上去，所以还是基本反映了真是情况的。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后北京市平均工资就按照你们填的算出来了~ lol~
 * iMadper 难怪我年年拉后腿~ lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是这样的
<jusss`> imtxc: 卡壕，赶快邀请我办卡吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后北京市平均工资就按照你们填的算出来了~ lol~
<jusss`> onlylove: 没有3k
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss`: imtxc 那是卡帝
<jusss`> onlylove: 这个月发1k4
<kandu> onlylove: 不是台湾术语啊
 * archl 的年平均工资是 ￥200
<imtxc> iMadper: 我觉得那是因为平均的时候算上了  adam 和 aron
 * jusss` 想到工资就伤心
<onlylove> jusss`: 没事，偶尔放水正常
<imtxc> 卡帝? onlylove ? 为啥
<onlylove> kandu: 是么，他为了适应大陆论坛吧……一开始还是有的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我才那么几张
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡大帝
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说得对.
<happyaron> imtxc: 质量好
<happyaron> imtxc: 无需多，质量高即可
<jusss`> onlylove: 我突然还是感觉交行好，人家从来就不问我工资
<kandu> onlylove: 哦。我小时候也这样啊，抢着回答自己都一知半解的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 你卡的数量大概是最多的
<onlylove> kandu: 我也干过这种事情
<archl> kandu:  小时候。。。我想你现在 20了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
 * archl 不喜欢回答问题，我喜欢向教师提问。。。
<onlylove> jusss`: 都要看收入的
<imtxc> onlylove: 没用的确实可以销一些了
<onlylove> jusss`: 我招行写了8W,虽然我没有那么多
 * archl 前一段时间前一段时间曾经说自己小时候是用手动剃须刀的 -
<archl> 毕竟是10多年前了
<archl> 10多年前算小时候不？
<jusss`> onlylove: 人家交行真没问我收入，然后直接给我办了y power卡 5k, ypower卡最低5k
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 如何只让部分字符动，部分不动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465855 //比如在"the num is a and b"中让里面的"the num is and "不动，只让"a" "b"变化。 #include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> int main(int argc, char **argv) { printf("the nums are "); pid_t id = fork(); if(id<0) { printf("error.\n"); return 0; } else if(id==
<^k^>  ─> 0) { long int i; for(i=0;i<1000;i++) printf("%ld",i); } else { printf(" and"); long int j; for(j=1000;j<10000;j++) printf("%ld",j); } <br /&g …
<onlylove> jusss`: 你那是学生卡
<jusss`> onlylove: 学生是不给办的吧。。。
<jusss`> imtxc: visa和master有啥不同的没
<onlylove> jusss`: 鱼唇
<imtxc> 哎呀，我的 WR703N 找出来了
 * archl 说喜欢的女孩这么好，为什么没有陪着呢。。。 I don't want to look back, past could never change.
<happyaron> imtxc: 这货容易刷死，多加小心
<imtxc> happyaron: 我想买在B2C 能买到的就是这个原因啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 刷砖了换货有保障。。。。
<happyaron> lol
<jusss`> onlylove: 我想买nokia x2了
<happyaron> imtxc: C2C上有刷好的
<onlylove> jusss`: 我上学的时候，建行招行都有学生卡
<happyaron> imtxc: 也不比B2C贵啥
<onlylove> jusss`: 招行的学生卡是 yong，那时候是红色绿色两种卡面
<imtxc> happyaron: 停产太久的还是不买了，深圳作坊加工过的多
<jusss`> imtxc: 我好像有这个
<imtxc> happyaron: 你在 openwrt 上用的什么翻墙方案
<happyaron> imtxc: B2C上想买神机很难，厂家每更新一版用料就会少一些
<happyaron> 我不在路由器上折腾这些
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> jusss`: 建行的直接叫大学生卡
<happyaron> 一版V1和V2是神机的，V3肯定废了
<jusss`> onlylove: 明天买手机合适吗
<imtxc> 对，确实会缩水
<onlylove> jusss`: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss`: 快递会很苦逼
<imtxc> jusss`: 不管合适不何时，但买 x2 你一定会后悔
<imtxc> onlylove: 数钱苦逼？
<jusss`> imtxc: 那买啥？买不起苹果
<imtxc> jusss`: 我不知道，我只知道那个手机很不值得
<happyaron> jusss`: P7
<jusss`> imtxc: wp手机怎么样
<imtxc> 不知道
<jusss`> happyaron: 太贵
<happyaron> jusss`: 2100-2200的样子
<imtxc> 哎
<kandu> 明天买东西会有优惠?
<kandu> .. 我是想问，双11期间，优惠期一般都是怎么排的？
<jusss`> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1266632.html
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 【华为3C畅玩】华为 荣耀 3C畅玩 （前黑后白） 联通版 3G手机 WCDMA/GSM 双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<archl> kandu:  你已经迟到了。最便宜的活动都是从11.1开始的。
<jusss`> happyaron: 3c怎么样
<archl> kandu:  从11.1开始领取优惠卷，现在没溜儿
<happyaron> jusss`: 不咋了解荣耀
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 等等看
<archl> kandu:   就像前几天买团购可以凑起来150元减40.
<kandu> archl: 哦，前几天是看到 jd 发信过来
<imtxc> kandu: 前几天是有些不错的券
<imtxc> 不过估计11号还有
<archl> kandu:  平时不降价的餐馆，只有靠团购来减了
<imtxc> 记得那个什么网站把人微博ID打印到机票上的事儿么，百度外卖开的发票付款单位也打的是收货地址。。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：xelatex+xeCJK的公式内中文显示问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465856 ubuntu14.04系统，装了xelatex+xeCJK，通过xeCJK设置了中英文缺省字体，编译后发现出现在\begin{equation}和\end{equation}之间的中文全部显示成方框，而公式外面的中文正常；还有就是
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：xelatex+xeCJK的公式内中文显示问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465857 ubuntu14.04系统，装了xelatex+xeCJK，通过xeCJK设置了中英文缺省字体，编译后发现出现在\begin{equation}和\end{equation}之间的中文全部显示成方框，而公式外面的中文正常；还有就是
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：xelatex+xeCJK的公式内中文显示问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465858 ubuntu14.04系统，装了xelatex+xeCJK，通过xeCJK设置了中英文缺省字体，编译后发现出现在\begin{equation}和\end{equation}之间的中文全部显示成方框，而公式外面的中文正常；还有就是
<archl> cherrot  老家消费这么低。。。在深圳真累呀。 http://weifang.lashou.com/deal/7959192.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【金茂国际大酒店团购】金茂国际大酒店洗浴+自助餐团购 - 潍坊拉手网 价格:¥50
<cherrot> archl, =。= 那能比么
<archl> cherrot:  五星级的住宿只要60元还有自助两次。。。
<archl> cherrot: 随意玩。。。受不了。。。
<cherrot> archl, 不可能吧  哪里有住宿了
<archl> cherrot: 今天晚上买什么
<archl> cherrot: 就是在酒店里不是房间里
<archl> cherrot: 过夜+10元
<happyaron> archl: 牛逼
<happyaron> cherrot: 小吊梨汤去过吗
<archl> happyaron:  你说什么呢。。。
<archl> happyaron:  不知道给我妈什么生日礼物
<happyaron> archl: 问她喜欢什么
<cherrot> happyaron, 去过啊 怎么
<archl> happyaron:  她没啥想法
<archl> happyaron:  我家人多数没啥想法。。。
<archl> lol
<cherrot> archl, 过夜才+10元？ 是在洗脚的地方过夜把 。。
<archl> cherrot: 就是在泳池边上吧。
<cherrot> happyaron, 吃不饱
<archl> cherrot: 买大米呀，每天吃2斤
<happyaron> cherrot: 哦
<cherrot> archl, 你脱题了。。
<archl> cherrot: 让我想起一个月吃掉10公斤土豆的日子
<archl> cherrot: 话说，湖北往南那边点菜之后米饭免费吃。
<onlylove> cherrot: 会java不
<archl> cherrot: 他们真敢呀 -我都吃了一锅米饭。。。
<happyaron> archl: 但是米不好吃
<archl> happyaron: 呃。
<cherrot> onlylove, 早忘了 咋？
<archl> happyaron: 我都不敢多吃，还行吧，在澳大利亚也能习惯长米了。
<archl> happyaron: 澳大利亚能买到的圆米几乎都吃不起 - 就是日本米和东北产的日本米。。。
<happyaron> ...
<kandu> 为什么典藏版 http://item.jd.com/1172099.html 比普通版 http://item.jd.com/1102599.html 便宜?
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 【铁三角ATH-M50xWH】铁三角（Audio-technica） ATH-M50xWH 专业监听旗舰级耳机 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<archl> happyaron:  为啥南方人说东北大米是软的？怪事呀。我突然想起南方人做大米不喜欢用压力锅对吧。。。
<happyaron> archl: 北方人做大米不用压力锅啊
<archl> happyaron:  我家做大米都是用压力锅弄干~
<archl> happyaron: 脆干，下面发黄~
<happyaron> ...
<archl> happyaron: 总要有点不同么，山东人喜欢吃渣滓
 * cherrot 忧伤  没有购买欲望。。
<jusss> onlylove: 据说工行取现没手续费而且还是按月计算复利，尼玛交行取现还有手续费而且还在按日计算复利，擦擦擦
<onlylove> cherrot: 有个测试用例，别人机器上没问题，我机器上死活不过
<onlylove> cherrot: 我折腾了3天了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我都怀疑人开了黑科技
<archl> happyaron:cherro 怎么了？
<archl> happyaron:  你怎么 cherrot 了？
<happyaron> 不知道
<cherrot> onlylove, java 也有平台相关特性的
<happyaron> 我今天啥都没打算买，也确实没买啥
<archl> happyaron:  问题是我把300元钱丢进 tmall，没啥用处。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我身边有个朋友只用过windows，但他写的生产代码只在linux上跑过。
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜首席壕   明天是不是打算沿大街撒钱 lol
<happyaron> archl: 额
<onlylove> cherrot: 问题是selenium啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 我真的不壕
<cherrot> onlylove, 不懂
<archl> happyaron:  没关系，壕都是低调的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那朋友知道他的代码在哪跑不
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，openJDK还是oracle JDK
<happyaron> onlylove: 知道，Oracle JDK
<archl> 我好冷，该买什么冲锋裤呢？
<archl> 整个全球裤产业太让我失望了。。。
<archl> 就生产不出好裤子么
<happyaron> archl: 改变它
<archl> happyaron: 懒的。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 实际上，就是都是oracle jdk，不一样的版本也容易出问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说，dell的idrac那个
<archl> happyaron: 我希望有一天谁都不用穿裤子。
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟代码挫也有关系
 * archl 是裸体主义支持者
<happyaron> archl: ..
<onlylove> happyaron: 给我帽子
<onlylove> happyaron: 坏人我来做
<happyaron> 不行啊我怎么能指使人做坏人
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你自己做吧
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 电信半夜的延迟真是晕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉竟然还在……
<gfrog> happyaron: 等双11抢东西嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 苦逼干活呢
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个点干啥活
<gfrog> happyaron: 加班？
<happyaron> onlylove: 前几天啥也没干，明天要给老板个交代啊
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还能给交代
<onlylove> happyaron: 我连交代都没法给
<happyaron> 怎么了
<onlylove> happyaron: 在别人那一跑就过，我这边死活不过啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我总不能把两个人的活给人一个人
<gfrog> happyaron: 原来是deadline了…… good luck
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就不知道问题出在哪……唉……
 * onlylove 睡觉去
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是deadline
<happyaron> gfrog: 就是之前干太少了不好意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天下午还麻烦yunfan一顿
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是啥没弄出来……
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 这可真心悲剧
<archl>  happyaron  两分钟后怎么样
<archl> 买了一条裤子。
<cherrot> iMadper, 嘿
<archl> 别人肯定说是老气的色彩~...
<archl> cherrot:  睡觉去小孩子们 iMadper  imtxc  Evanescense
<fengyunljp> 今天我生日！
<imtxc> 大概看了一眼
<imtxc> 今天就是个坑
<imtxc> cc iMadper archl
<imtxc> 我前些天买了的东西，今天都降价了， 我想买的东西，今天都没降价
<imtxc> ………………
<archl> imtxc:  http://heilanhome.tmall.com/category-514545378-257216612.htm?spm=a1z10.4.w5001-9345464859.18.uiw5DO&search=y&scene=taobao_shop 前10000免单
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 休闲裤-海澜之家官方旗舰店-天猫Tmall.com 价格:
<imtxc> archl: 免单？
<imtxc> archl: 你买到了？
<archl> imtxc:  没。我刚看到
<imtxc> archl: 我之前买的那个施耐德的钢笔也降价了
<archl> imtxc: 都过了17分钟了
<imtxc> archl: 好吧
<archl> imtxc: 噢。我的相机跌了200元呢
<archl> imtxc: 1个月
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 别闹
<imtxc> archl: 我的相机的价格我现在都不敢看
<archl> imtxc: 真别扭。。。现在衣服都这么重么，我买的裤子个竟然是480g。现在我要的型号空了
<archl> imtxc:  秒杀么
<archl> imtxc:  准备了
<imtxc> archl: 啥
<archl> imtxc:  http://detail.ju.taobao.com/home.htm?item_id=39849171167&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_15234337:1415622304_3k8_900427642
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 百加得 4.8°百加得冰锐8种口味套装275ml八瓶假日限量版-聚划算团购 价格:¥13.30
<imtxc> 。。。。
<archl> imtxc:  算了。
<imtxc> archl: 不买
<archl> imtxc:  我还是省钱吧。
<imtxc> archl: 对
<archl> imtxc: 没必要不断给别人买东西 - 很多事情还需要关注
<imtxc> archl: 对
<imtxc> archl: 我就想买个路由器折腾
<archl> imtxc:  休息吧。
<archl> imtxc:  幸福的人有几个~ 除了我这样不追求幸福的
<archl> 我是足外翻的人。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 佩服這裏的水質
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开始掉头发啦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是  是這裏的水好軟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒想到
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他们处理的这么软啊。。。外面的还是挺硬的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 分城市
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前münster好硬
<alvin_rxg> 哦。不知道该怎么区别开来。我没觉得啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 區別很大  水壺  還有 咖啡機
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最不能忍的是 連加溼器裏面都是水垢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个都有水垢。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我才贊嘆bochum的水質好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ... ... 加湿器不会沉淀的吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 必須會
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不信你試試看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的老加溼器已經可以扔了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 全是水垢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没加湿器……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 冬天開暖氣沒有加溼器不行  太幹燥了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好吧…习惯了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不能習慣  直接流鼻血
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这么夸张？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 從小就這樣
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 鼻子干燥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 鼻子的粘膜薄 敏感體制
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 帝都現在我覺得受不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已經又買了10個ffp3的口罩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也不知道我的鼻黏膜是厚还是薄……每天都水龙头那儿吸点水进鼻子再喷出来。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 加溼器  便宜的很
<alvin_rxg> 哦
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-11
<roylez> freeflying: 不知道谁又手贱了一把
<tenzu> 刚才什么情况？
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:38
<archl> 我把特惠的餐厅代金卷都先买下了 - 大不了以后退掉。
<tenzu> archl: 你是真壕
<archl> tenzu:  信用卡呀。然后退吗。
<tenzu> archl: 于是你比真壕还壕
<archl> tenzu:  否则就没机会了，机会是重要的
<qiao> iMadper`: 壕早～
<qiao> onlylove: mikecao  各位壕早～
<onlylove> qiao: 首席 qiao你居然无视 iMadper` imtxc happyaron freeflying 等巨壕，拜我这穷的要命的，你想做甚
<iMadper`> qiao: 早.
<iMadper`> qiao: 频道首富是 happyaron .
<qiao> onlylove: 已经问候过 iMadper` 壕了。。
<qiao> happyaron: 壕早～
<qiao> imtxc 壕没有上线。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 昨天频道三个土鳖, 我, cherrot, imtxc 一致同意 happyaron 才是频道首富.
 * qiao 拜首富 happyaron 
<iMadper`> qiao: 现在 happyaron 是土豪之首, 是万众瞩目的土豪新星, 是大千宇宙中最为璀璨的土豪.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 赛钛客RAT7鼠标无法支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465865 系统版本： Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 鼠标：赛钛客RAT7 现象：鼠标可以移动，但是鼠标左键点击功能经常失效，比如窗口里的确认啊、拖动窗口啊，有时可以，有时不行。求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 machicken — 2014-11
<^k^>  ─> -11 9:39
<imtxc> 早啊
<archl> happyaron:  摧残星空大土星
<iorikyox> 我又来了：）
<iorikyox> 昨天晚上弄14.04，怎么firefox33下，无法进入咱这个聊天室呢？
<jusss> iorikyox: 这个群不稳定，经常进不来
<iorikyox> 验证图片，windows下和10.04下，firefox31.2都是类似门牌号的数字图片，而14.04的firefox33登录的时候，显示ogle
<iorikyox> google的那种特bt的变形单词
<iorikyox> 原来是不稳定哦，难怪来
<iorikyox> 还是没弄明白me
<iorikyox> 3.x
<iorikyox> gnome3.x的设置，14.04对于我来说，太难用了
<iorikyox> 现在用顺手的10.04，ibus老是崩掉……
<kandu> iorikyox: 继续用 gnome2 不就好了
<iorikyox> 也是
<iorikyox> 14.04下，那个流媒体播不了，卡的死死的
<iorikyox> 请问，现在的debian7怎样？
<kandu> iorikyox: 14.04 下有 mate, 也就是 gnome2 的 fork
<iorikyox> 是，我正准备试试呢。看到有文章介绍降级安装。但是……那台电脑的分区出问题了……哈哈
<iorikyox> 暂时，也许只是暂时，那台用不了了
<kandu> iorikyox: 不用降级，直接装就好了
<iorikyox> 好
<kandu> iorikyox: debian 那边, mate 也被 backport 到 stable 了
<iorikyox> 得便
<iorikyox> debian，我曾多次尝试硬盘安装，iso文件所在分区也是fat32的，引导文件都是官网ftp来的，但每次安装到复制文件那一步，就报错停止
<iorikyox> debian7
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu14.10，卡在正在scsi1（0,0,0）（sda）设备的第一分区上创建ext4文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465870 空白的500G硬盘，只安装ubuntu14.10一个OS。 使用光盘作为安装介质。 分区方案如下： /boot ext4 499MB / ext4 19998MB swap ext4 4098MB /usr ext4 99998MB /home ext4 375506M
<kandu> 硬盘装, debootstrap 多方便
<archl> .. 还硬盘装
<iorikyox> 先离开了，谢谢回复，晚上见
<iorikyox> 呃……光驱早坏了，没办法么。当然也可vbox用
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> iMadper|afk: 色大象呢
<onlylove> qiao: 你看 imtxc壕一直在，不过你来的时候换了个5a的马甲
<qiao> imtxc: 拜壕～
<archl> onlylove:  http://www.amazon.cn/Olympus-%E5%A5%A5%E6%9E%97%E5%B7%B4%E6%96%AF-XZ-10-%E9%AB%98%E7%AB%AF%E4%BE%BF%E6%90%BA%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E7%9B%B8%E6%9C%BA-%E5%86%85%E7%BD%AE8G%E5%8D%A1/dp/B00C4R0JGW/ref=sr_1_2?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1415673044&sr=1-2&keywords=xz-10
<^k^> archl: ⇪ OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯-Olympus 奥林巴斯 XZ-10 高端便携数码相机(白色)(F1.8-2.7 i.ZUIKO DIGITAL镜头 3寸触摸屏 )内置8G卡-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 940.60
<imtxc> qiao: 请先拜频道第一壕 happyaron
<archl> onlylove:  买这个就好了 -  欢迎加入相机党
<qiao> imtxc: 刚已经拜过了。。
<imtxc> qiao: 那就好
<onlylove> archl: 你TM傻是不是，我手机都比你那渣相机贵
 * kingbo 最近在玩二胡，想找个简谱的软件，求推荐...
<qiao> 你们都是壕，都必须拜的。
<pity> kingbo: 会看简谱吗？
<kingbo> pity: 这个必须会啊
<pity> kingbo: 那为什么还要软件？
<kingbo> pity: 书上的要翻页，想做成一页打印.
<kandu> pity: pityonline?
<pity> kingbo: 我晕，我觉得天然些更好
<pity> kandu: 嗯
<kandu> pity: p哥好
<pity> kandu: 终于有人不叫 p 姐了……
<kingbo> pity: 不，当你正热情的时候被 翻页打断很痛苦的
<pity> kingbo: 我以前学吉它时就都是原始工具，后来软件也用过，感觉没有原始的爽
<pity> kingbo: 不是以前那个劲头儿了
<kingbo> pity: 一个简谱...不存在原始的说法
<kingbo> pity: 五线谱软件挺多，也好用，想要简谱的
<kingbo> pity: 还要和群友交流，有个电子谱能帮很多人...
<pity> kingbo: 嗯，有道理
<pity> kingbo: 不过感觉现在辅助工具越来越多，给人们创造了很多方便，但技能却不一定能随着进步
<tenzu> pity: P姐好
<pity> kingbo: 以前只能看纸书时看得特起劲儿，现在拿着电子书都感觉没劲儿了
<pity> tenzu: 拜见疼教授
<ThomazL> 有人配置成功过 x 里的 programmers dvorak 吗？
<kingbo> pity: 我们现在用QQ群视频，很多牛人抢麦，技术交流天天有...
<pity> kingbo: 不错
<kingbo> pity: 就是要上班时间不足...比不上群里老一辈起床就可以玩...
<kingbo> pity: 能上视频都是真诚人...真的很赞
<eexp> 请先查看频道主题
<kingbo> eexp: 哈哈
<eexp> 美国一只公鸡被砍头后奇迹存活8个月
<archl> eexp:  说明越是低级动物越好处理
<archl> eexp: 这样么？或者可以做僵尸？
<archl> eexp: 僵尸军团~
<archl> onlylove:  但是就是用单反前的学习机器呀。够用就好。。。
<archl> onlylove:  拍的好了和入门单反效果没啥差异的。。。
<archl> onlylove:  。。。算了
<onlylove> archl: 鬼才信，你有单反的光圈和快门？
<onlylove> archl: 别自己欺骗自己了
<archl> onlylove:  你知道啥就说？
<archl> onlylove:  没说100% 都能做到
<archl> onlylove:  再强的单反都不能在日光强下发挥多好
<archl> onlylove:  单反有这么小么
<archl> onlylove: 单反这么便宜么
<archl> onlylove:  入门单反 有 1.8 - 2.7 光圈么？
<onlylove> archl: 我手机拍好了不比你那差
<onlylove> archl: 真可惜，500块的50MM定焦就有1.8的大光圈
<pity> kingbo: 我现在手里的玩意儿都好久没玩儿了
<archl> onlylove:  手机拍好了，也不比拍的差的单反差
<onlylove> archl: 所以我为何要买那东西
<archl> onlylove:  定焦和变焦比。打鸟
<onlylove> archl: 在你没仔细研究摄影之前，别随便来这和我说
<pity> kingbo: 上次在大理买了个卡祖笛，都没吹几下
<onlylove> archl: 呵呵，你用你那东西打鸟给我看啊
<archl> onlylove: 。。。我研究的比你还少么。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你真以为你那卡片能打鸟？吓鸟吧
<archl> onlylove: 对比的对象是你的手机。孩子。。。
<archl> 不是单反。
<onlylove> archl: 鱼唇，我用手机不代表我没玩过单反
<archl> onlylove: 和这个有关么。
<mikecao> 土豪们在cc qiao onlylove  iMadper|afk
<onlylove> archl: 你每天在我这边和我说这些欠揍的言论，就是想让我买个垃圾相机？
<onlylove> archl: 瘦死的骆驼比马大，单反的优势不是卡片能比的
<archl> onlylove: 。。。好吧，高大上的你看不上单反备机。算
<kingbo> pity: 三年笛，十年箫，一把胡琴拉断腰。我已经坚持快5年了
<onlylove> archl: 单反备机……呵呵
<archl> onlylove: 我说各有各的优势
<pity> kingbo: 还有这么名俏皮话儿啊
<onlylove> archl: 你觉得单反的备机会是你这货？
<kingbo> pity: 不是我说的...老一辈都这样说
<pity> kingbo: 我之前玩儿过几年吉它，其它的都只是偶尔玩玩儿
<pity> kingbo: lol
<archl> onlylove: 你觉得rx100在日光下比这个强多少？
<onlylove> archl: 单反有镜头遮光罩，还有点测光，不送
<eexp> pity: 玩吉他的，都是寂寞男。手指老不自觉的弹向小弟弟。
<iMadper|afk> eexp: +1
<pity> eexp: 嗯，神当年肯定这么干过！lol
<archl> onlylove:  。。。我就不该和技术男说这些。。。
<eexp> 我才不玩破乐器
<eexp> iMadp3r: 你咋3r? 3 ripe？
<iMadp3r> eexp: ... ... ... 差不多吧/
<eexp> 。。
<iMadp3r> eexp: 我到年底24岁.
<iMadp3r> eexp: 考虑到正常寿命78岁.
<iMadp3r> eexp: 现在差不多三成熟吧?
<eexp> 额。打错字了？可怜的英文
<eexp> 你帮忙纠正下
<iMadp3r> eexp: 你要打啥啊?
<eexp> 你觉得呢？
<iMadp3r> eexp: 你说中文啊
<iMadp3r> eexp: 我不知道啊
 * iMadp3r 感觉ee今天萌萌哒
<eexp> ▶ sdcv rape
<archl> eexp  萌萌
 * archl 萌 eexp
<archl> iMadp3r:  正常寿命是 78 么？不是 86 么。
<eexp> 马上就要到时间了。11-11 11:11
<iMadp3r> cherrot: aaaa: 来, 我们先膜拜一下频道首壕 happyaron.
 * archl 膜拜 eexp
<eexp> archl: 啥。60以后，你就等于在等死了。
<iMadp3r> archl: http://www.phbang.cn/general/143560.html
<cherrot> happyaron, 膜拜频道首壕
<^k^> iMadp3r: ⇪ 2014中国人均健康寿命在全世界排名_中国排行网
<eexp> 算不得正常寿命
<archl> eexp:  怎么会呢，我祖父母工作到 70呀。
<cherrot> iMadp3r, jobdeer 这个东西很不错啊
<archl> eexp: 实际是工作到80
<eexp> 工作到70？ 这太强了
<eexp> 当领导？
<iMadp3r> cherrot: jobdeer?
<archl> eexp: 基层 医学
<eexp> 医学哦。
<jusss> .
<iMadp3r> cherrot: 那上面都是给web开发准备的.
<archl> eexp:  我奶奶是那种神仙- 现在还工作。。。
<eexp> 中医才能这样。 archl
<iMadp3r> cherrot: 或者phone app developer
<archl> eexp:  全国三八红旗手
<archl> eexp: 是神经科的 -
<jusss> onlylove: 别和2代争论了，
<archl> eexp:  不不需要是中医
<eexp> 西医？年纪大了，那不是害人嘛。
<archl> eexp:  为啥？
<eexp> 西药开错。危险很大啊
<archl> eexp:  神经科的也多是经验
<gfxmode> 上午一直进不了这个Channel，终于进来了
<eexp> 不开药，还是可以
<archl> eexp:  没关系我爷爷的儿子继承父业。
<archl> eexp:  开药可以再去
<eexp> archl: 你咋不继承？
<archl> eexp:  我从小就不听话 - - - 自己的意志为主
<eexp> archl: 恩。你可能把别人治疗成霍金
<archl> eexp:  我都不明白，小时候人们怎么会认为我安静，明明是我懒得理别人
<eexp> archl: 上次你参加的啥展览。
<archl> eexp:  哪次？
<eexp> 就发图的那次
<onlylove> eexp: 能把别人治疗成霍金，也是水平
<archl> eexp:  噢 是 iF设计
<eexp> if是啥？
<eexp> onlylove: lol
<yunfan> 你们带护腕不？
<yunfan> 我感觉手腕疼 额
<jusss> yunfan: 什么护腕？那种电子的？
<yunfan> jusss: 不是 就是体育运动用的那种
<iMadp3r> yunfan: 前两天我的手腕也疼, 于是买了个人体工学键盘.
<eexp> yunfan: 你这明显又是来推销产品。
<jusss> yunfan: 没带过，我一直在用笔记本键盘，没用过
<eexp> iMadp3r: 使用传统键盘吧。你的食指会变长的。
<yunfan> eexp: 我推销什么？？
<jusss> iMadp3r:  你这明显又是来推销产品。
<yunfan> iMadp3r: 可能跟我晚上去学车也有关系 昨晚明显紧张了
<u258> 11.11 你们抢到啥了？
<eexp> 女司机嘛，当然都容易紧张
<yunfan> 不过以前玩fps游戏玩多页会这样
<archl> eexp:  http://www.ifdesign.de/ http://baike.baidu.com/view/6721673.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> archl: ⇪ iF - International Forum Design Hannover: Homepage
<u258> 不喜欢苹果，要抢啥个手机呢？正在琢磨中。求推荐
<eexp> archl: 你啥产品参加了？
<archl> eexp:  我没参加。。
<eexp> 哦。我以为你要发达了呢
<archl> eexp: 参加了也毫无意义。
<eexp> 有产品了。就有意义了啊
<yunfan> eexp: 楼宇对讲机你熟悉不
<eexp> 不熟悉。 yunfan
<archl> eexp: 产品从来都不是核心。。。
<yunfan> eexp: 谁熟这块？
<eexp> archl: 那你学乐乐。去搞金融。搞得没人要
<onlylove> yunfan: 你又要研究啥
<eexp> yunfan: 这咋知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说，昨天别人改了我还以为能成功，结果一跑还是fail
<yunfan> eexp:  至少人家人肉翻墙了 你还在这里一把年纪了跟小孩倒酸水
<onlylove> yunfan: 我怀疑我机器环境有毛病
<eexp> 肉身。。。没钱出去，那是蛋疼。
<yunfan> onlylove: 想过 要是可以自己弄个设备应答楼宇对讲机  就可以实现刷脸开门的功能了
<eexp> 刷照片？
<yunfan> 不是  楼下那个不是有个摄像头的么
<yunfan> 你按别人家的号码 他就把信号传到对应那家的对讲机上
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个摄像头是连对讲机的？
<eexp> 那种凸透镜的摄像头，识别照片都困难啊。
<yunfan> 如果你做个设备可以冒充客户端 插你家插口上
<yunfan> 然后图像识别下 就可以决定是否开门了啊
<yunfan> 人脸识别有个开源的库 libcvv 我试过 还不错
<yunfan> 另外还可以二维码开门嘛
 * jusss 马桶是最反人类的发明了
<yunfan> 你给别人打印个二维码 别人把那个放摄像头前面 然后按你家号码  然后就开门了  并且这个token作废
<eexp> 打印一张纸，邮寄给别人？
<jusss> 现在的楼里都搞那么厚的门，就不怕锁死了出不来进不去
<archl> eexp: 可以发送 email
<jusss> yunfan: 这不是超市里的存储柜吗
<^k^> eexp: define:if not defined.
<yunfan> eexp: 给人传个图 自己打印？
<yunfan> 反正当一次性 token
<yunfan> jusss: 超市那个是扫条形码的 而且不是摄像头 以后还贷麻烦
<yunfan> 换代
<yunfan> 不过就算进了楼 家里的大门怎么开是个问题
<jusss> yunfan: 咨询下比尔大门
 * onlylove 发现自己搞错了一个case
<aaaa> archl: 你说那个 wr4300 到底值不，200 多一个路由器好贵啊
<archl> aaaa:  我不知道，但是低于100的一般不稳定，所以你可以实验
<iMadp3r> caspar: 早, 乃是来给我们发红包的?
<caspar> iMadp3r: 早
<caspar> iMadp3r: 自己都没红包……
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜首壕
<archl> caspar:  赶紧去抽奖就有了呀
<iMadp3r> caspar: 你没有红包也不妨碍你发红包给我跟 qiao 嘛
<happyaron> archl: 拜罗姐
<happyaron> aaaa: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> eexp: 拜神
<archl> happyaron:  土星豪门宇宙大法
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔壕
<qiao> caspar: 赞～ 求发红包。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> iMadp3r: 拜妹子壕
<eexp> happyaron: ..
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<iMadp3r> happyaron: 拜首富.
<happyaron> kandu: 拜大拿
<caspar> iMadp3r: 为啥你是妹子土豪
<happyaron> caspar: 因为他妹子多
<happyaron> labrador: 拜蓝莓姐
<iMadp3r> caspar: 我也不知啊. 他们乱叫的
<happyaron> labrador: 额错了
<aaaa> eexp: 有红包？  cc caspar
<aaaa> happyaron:
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<aaaa> iMadp3r: ^^
<happyaron> leeeee: 找找对象没
<iMadp3r> aaaa: 先来拜首富.
<happyaron> kandu: 拜大拿
<aaaa> iMadp3r: 拜过了嘛
<eexp> aaaa: 你干嘛改名
<caspar> happyaron: 他除了 qiao 还有其他妹子？
 * aaaa 拜首付
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜破马叔
<iMadp3r> aaaa: 拜过就够了?
<happyaron> pity: p哥好
<leeeee> 嗨 蓉蓉姐
<FJKong> happyaron: yeah
<caspar> aaaa 红包是神马
 * imtxc 拜首富 happyaron
<happyaron> imtxc: 吹牛不上睡啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 现给我转账把我弄成首富再说
<cherrot> leeeee, 快拜频道首壕 happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper cherrot 还有你们
<happyaron> iMadper cherrot 转账几个妹子也行
<imtxc> leeeee: 快拜
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜卡壕
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜疼叫兽
<leeeee> 我不是跟他嗨了么 干嘛要拜他
 * palomino|working moo happyaron 
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子又不肉偿  干嘛转账
<happyaron> palomino|working: ......
<iMadper> happyaron: 我去, cherrot 不是帮你介绍了?
<happyaron> cherrot: ......
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是要把我弄成首富么，一个显然连壕都不算嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 这是你们昨天提的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 首富你自己花钱买去啊..
<cherrot> happyaron, 首富你自己花钱买去啊..
<iMadper> cherrot: imtxc: 统一战线.
<happyaron> wtf......
<archl> happyaron:  首付任务只有首富你能做到
<onlylove> happyaron: 首富你自己花钱买去啊..
<happyaron> archl: 我做不到啊
<leeeee> 买啥米
<happyaron> mlgb......
<iMadper> cherrot: 越是有钱, 就越是一毛不拔, 越是一毛不拔, 就越是有钱... 我们离 happyaron 的距离那是越来越远啊
<archl> leeeee:  买你这样的 - 买妹子呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 欢迎你的加入.
<happyaron> 已经被你们黑出翔了
<leeeee> 双十一没啥好买啊 我给我外甥女买了几只笔  现在水性笔都能擦了么。。
<happyaron> 我去上个厕所
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本一上网ping值就变高 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465872 装了双系统win764和ubuntu14.04 64位，用的wifi无线 ubuntu下上网ping 192.168..1.1的ping值就在2000ms到8000ms左右，但停止上网就降到4ms左右，反正不论翻网页还是看视频，只要一上网ping值就高达几千，不上就几ms，
<^k^>  ─> 在windows上就不存在问题，求教怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxjzfm — 2014-11-11 11:37
<cherrot> iMadper, o(︶︿︶)o 唉   像我这种穷逼只能跟在首壕屁股后面等着人家掉毛
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐要买妹子？
<archl> leeeee:  双十一。。。taobao天猫都不会搞什么特价的
<happyaron> leeeee: 别听他们瞎扯淡
<leeeee> 嗯  所以我从没参与双十一半折一类、
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕您太过谦虚了
<archl> leeeee:  亚马逊 京东 之类的才会， 200-100 之类的
<happyaron> cherrot: 不是秘方不外传么
<leeeee> 呵呵 你买妹子也是有可能啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在kernel缺省能读取ntfs分区不，不用写，能读就成
<archl> leeeee: 还有以前苏宁全返还原价
<iMadper> onlylove: 问 caspar 啊...
<archl> leeeee: 相当于半价
<happyaron> leeeee ......
<iMadper> onlylove: 我看看源码去
<happyaron> leeeee: 你这还没找到汉子，差评
<leeeee> 嗯 我在京东买过几次书  很划算  都是直接减半
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
<leeeee> 我也想啊  我外甥女不帮我介绍
<caspar>  不用看源码，看 kernel config 就成 @iMadper onlylove
<archl> leeeee:  切。
<leeeee> 切什么
<iMadper> caspar: 我只是看看 fs/ 下面有米有ntfs
<onlylove> caspar: 嗯，那就问你了，generic的kernel现在能读ntfs不，只要读
<iMadper> cat /boot/config-3.13.0-30-generic | grep -i ntfs    CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m
<onlylove> 额……好吧module
<caspar> onlylove: ntfs 可以
<onlylove> caspar: 嗯，谢谢
<iMadper> 中午做点儿啥吃呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 小dd,debian的rescure cd能读ntfs不
<caspar> @iMadper 你们打内核包都怎么打的啊？
<onlylove> iMadper: 世界难题啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<iMadper> caspar: 我们不打内核包啊
<leeeee> 你们都没参与双十一么
<iMadper> caspar: 我们最多弄个dkms... 如果一定要打, make deb-pkgs
<caspar> @iMadper 哦你们也是make deb-pkgs啊，那我晓得了
<caspar> iMadper 还得打 dbg 包，麻烦……
<iMadper> caspar: 我已经不碰内核好久了, 现在主要工作就是测试系统安装正常不正常, 能安装, 就没我的工作了. 不能安装, 我就找对应的人来修.
<caspar> 那谁还在搞内核？ adam么
<iMadper> caspar: 昂.
<iMadper> caspar: 就他了.
<caspar> iMadper OK，回头骚扰他去
<iMadper> caspar: "骚" "扰"
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<onlylove> kandu: 叫首壕，别没大没小的
<onlylove> kandu: 小心aron哪天不爽把你家房子买下了
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> onlylove: 房子而已? 把他们整个县城买下来.
<jusss> iMadper: ntfs系统，把文件夹a下的b文件覆盖文件夹c下b文件，这个c下的b文件的位置会变化吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 不懂.
<onlylove> jusss: 问微软去
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> iMadper: 那ext3 ext4呢
<slucx> NOSCRIPT
<onlylove> jusss: 你要明白文件实际位置，和inode不是一回事
<iMadper> jusss: 更不懂.
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道这个文件的实际位置是否会变化当同名文件覆盖时
<onlylove> cdn好慢
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，也许就是把指向文件的连接换了
<jusss> onlylove: 同名文件覆盖后，旧文件还能被找回吗，如果位置一样就找不回了
<happyaron> http://www.gnome.org/groupon/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Help the GNOME Foundation defend the GNOME Trademark
<onlylove> jusss: 同名文件你基本别想了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你用testdisk？
<jusss> onlylove: 同名文件就找不回了？如果位置不一样也找不回？
<onlylove> jusss: 不清楚，反正你的手工找
<freeflying> 以后谁再拜壕一律踢出去
<onlylove> 诶？壕被踢掉了
<happyaron> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> 以后谁再拜壕一律踢出去
<onlylove> happyaron: 你每天拜壕刷屏了
<jusss> freeflying: 给我op,我帮你监视
<iMadper> 现在的文件系统, 都是COW的了吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 这么容易动火气呢
<iMadper> ... 吃了个鸡蛋回来刚...
<happyaron> 就发生血案了是吧
<iMadper> 是啊...
<kandu> onlylove: 我不敢叫。叫了要被踢屁股的
<onlylove> kandu: 你肯定故意拖到现在的！
<archl> kandu:  怎么称呼你呢
<onlylove> 改代码去，直到今天，我才明白我一直错误理解了一个case
<onlylove> 然后因为这个破case……
<jusss> kandu: 这个同名文件覆盖，能恢复旧文件吗？ntfs
 * archl 抱抱 dudu  好可爱
<onlylove> dudu: 渡渡鸟？
<jusss> dudu: 大湿
<onlylove> 听同事讨论孩子校服的问题……觉得现在的学校真扯，两套衣服560
<onlylove> 还强制的
<onlylove> 估计学校和卖衣服的签了啥见不得光的合同
<leeeee> ==
<archl> onlylove:  从来就是这样呀。
<archl> onlylove:  2000年我们校服170
<archl> onlylove: 2003年校服220
<archl> onlylove: 小学的时候两套 70好像
<archl> 各
<dudu> onlylove: 跟 ruru 学的
<dudu> onlylove: 原名 kanru
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • apt-get upgrade 报错，有日志，请帮忙下！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465874 OS:Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.10 (squeeze) 64bit Code: root@debian:/var/log#  sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::proxy="http://10.114.8.164:9999/" upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 new
<^k^>  ─> ly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be us …
<happyaron> ...
<maplebeats> 哈哈，700块钱剁了一个kindle2代
<archl> 我要把Google Galaxy Nexus 这手机卖了换个红米玩玩
<archl> iMadper imtxc  huntxu  在哪里卖手机比较好？
<iMadper> archl: 傻子多的地方. 比如58
<croner> 嗯哼
<imtxc> 大家买了啥啊
<croner> 买了房子
<imtxc> leeeee: 你还没有拜首壕 happyaron 么
<leeeee> 百他干什么！
<imtxc> archl: 不敢看了
<leeeee> 他有钱关我什么事
<imtxc> archl: 今天貌似没啥需要买的了
<imtxc> leeeee: 哦
<croner> 可以打劫
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 北京是不是很蓝呀
<croner> 只蓝几天
<croner> 雾霾暂时放假
<croner> 等会开完就再回来
<croner> 有玩kde5的吗？
<leeeee> 习大大不是说努力一直蓝下去么
<croner> 说说而已
<croner> 只是愿望
<archl> imtxc:  我卖掉500元，就可以花 599 卖个红米了，额外99元
<leeeee> 你干嘛卖手机
<imtxc> archl: 你要把啥卖掉
<archl> imtxc:  galaxy nexus 三星 i9250  leeeee  换个新体验试试呀。
<akar> seems everyone use hanzi.. my irc client not support it :(
<leeeee> 哦。。。一般手机不坏我是不会换的  当然不排除被偷了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 这次，不光北京限行，关闭工厂，连着周边的好几个省都有相应措施
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以如果要一直蓝，代价还是不小的
<leeeee> 嗯 懂了 你们没放假么
<archl> leeeee:  我想试试4G网络
<archl> imtxc leeeee  我这个是不能使用移动的3G网的
<leeeee> == 我的诺基亚还是很早以前买的，连wifi都没有，我用了好久，直到我姐都看不下去了，我觉得它还挺好。主要它耐摔
<leeeee> 然后我最近看手机。。发现我还想买这款。。
<archl> leeeee:  卖新诺基亚 xl，599
<leeeee> ？
<mikecao> 诺基亚1050 158 ,我用了这么久了还没坏
<archl> leeeee:  60 卖出最早买下的手机，差不多够钱买红米了
<leeeee> 那你赶紧卖呗
<onlylove> yunfan: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<sevk> ⇪ t: Firefox Developer Edition — Mozilla
<onlylove> yunfan: 这东西你试过没
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • byobu的custom脚本无法显示颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465875 byobu 版本 5.80 使用tmux做的backend 终端是guake+zsh custom脚本使用的是man page里面的样例 Code: #!/bin/sh printf "\005{= bw}%s\005{-}\n" "$(uname -r)" PS: 我加了一个\n, 不加\n什么都不输出 但是输出的确实这样: {= bw}3.1
<sevk>  ─> 7.2-1-ARCH{-} 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-11-11 13:15
<archl> leeeee:  好麻烦。手机的事情
<archl> leeeee:  一年还要交 400 手机费。
<leeeee> 四百很少啊
<archl> leeeee: 。
<archl> leeeee:  世界这么需要手机么
<leeeee> 不知道啊 不过我现在话费不多了
<tenzu> archl: 要不你买个肾6+送给我，反正你也不需要手机
<archl> tenzu:  怎么有钱
<archl> tenzu:  我的信用卡的额度都不够买 肾6
<tenzu> archl: 套现以后肯定够了
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<adam8157> tenzu: yoooo
<tenzu> adam8157: 车票钱没给你，你也不提醒一下，我今天才想起来
<adam8157> tenzu: 故意让你有负罪感
<tenzu> adam8157: 真是个邪恶的人
<adam8157> 啦啦啦
<onlylove> tenzu: 下次不用还
<onlylove> tenzu: 让他着急
<tenzu> onlylove: 你这个思路好
<tenzu> adam8157: 帮我买饼都忘返魔都的车票
<adam8157> tenzu: 没钱
<tenzu> adam8157: moto赶紧卖了
<adam8157> tenzu: 上午卸载了天猫和艺龙客户端, 手机一下子变得刷刷快
<tenzu> adam8157: 手机上有个支付宝就够了
<leeeee> 当当哥
<tenzu> leeeee: 叫的真亲
<adam8157> tenzu: 地图 微信 支付宝 这三个是必须放手机上 而且重度使用的
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<tenzu> adam8157: 同感
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<leeeee> 你没去和京东，天猫打架么
<adam8157> leeeee: 啥也没买啊
<dudu> 地图用哪家的好?
<adam8157> leeeee: 我想买的东西都不特价
<leeeee> 地图用哪家的好
<adam8157> dudu: 我用的Google Maps, 其它家花里胡哨的东西太多, 烦人
<leeeee> 我想买的都没货。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 离线地图和导航怎么解决？
<adam8157> tenzu: 能离线, 我没车
<tenzu> adam8157: 你赢了
<onlylove> tenzu: google的离线好像3个月》
<dudu> adam8157: google map 有离线包下载?
<adam8157> dudu: 能离线, 不是离线包那种形式
<onlylove> tenzu: 然后你要不要试试腾讯地图……丫说0流量
<tenzu> adam8157: onlylove 我用的百度地图
<onlylove> tenzu: 度娘地图肯定要流量的
<tenzu> onlylove: 查询的时候会用流量，我还能接受
<onlylove> dudu: google地图的离线好像是cache
<tenzu> 个人觉得比高德好用
<dudu> onlylove: 哦，那还行
<onlylove> dudu: 所以有有效期，大概3个月
<leeeee> 我被百度坑过不知道几次了
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜第二壕
<archl> tenzu:  我被baidu坑过很多次了
 * archl 卸载了baidu
<imtxc> archl: 脸干燥起皮，买点大宝找不到人凑单....
 * adam8157 今日单词任务已完成
<archl> imtxc:  噢。我突然想起我忘了给家里再多买点洗衣液。。。
<archl> adam8157:  强人指南
<adam8157> imtxc: 超市买啊
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/events/interstellar
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 星际穿越
<imtxc> adam8157: 超市买不满减哇
 * mikecao 看到一个人发微薄，说百度音乐好费了1.5G流量。。
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/762173.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【欧莱雅男士护肤】欧莱雅（LOREAL）男士劲能极润霜 醒润套装（醒润洁面者哩100ml+极润护肤霜50ml）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<jusss> onlylove: 明天星际穿越就上映了真想看
<archl> imtxc: 。。。这就是大宝么
<imtxc> 这个有人凑的话价格还不错
<imtxc> archl: 差不多一个意思吧
<imtxc> archl: 我的要求就是能不起皮，没有太重的味道
<archl> imtxc:  我今年才开始买清洁面部的东西 - 以前我都不洗脸
<archl> lol
<leeeee> imtxc：你去北京医院买那个标婷 顺便帮我带几瓶
<adam8157> mikecao: bcao老师好
<imtxc> leeeee: 那是啥，跟毓婷是什么关系
<mikecao> adam8157, 蛋蛋老师好
<leeeee> 是擦脸的啊。。很好用的说。。
<mikecao> 靠，我也要op权限！
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  。。。
<leeeee> 淘宝上太多我分不清真假
<archl> tenzu:  疼祖宗呃
<archl> leeeee: 买那追评多的
<tenzu> archl: 罗姐你肿么了？
<archl> tenzu: 我也投资么。先买下红米手机然后再卖掉自己的手机？
<Niac>  /msg NickServ identify  2660552
<Niac> --!
<Niac> 暴露了
<wangchao> ...
<archl> Niac: 笨蛋。。。竟然还有人手动输入！！！
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<Niac> 我是用的chrome插件
<dudu> Niac: /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<tenzu> Niac: 我没看到
 * archl 现在很不了解是否该抛弃移动号码换成联通之类的。
<tenzu> archl: 你不如去倒卖肾6
<archl> tenzu:  无聊呀。我不会倒卖新东西。
<imtxc> leeeee: 那种东西，快递不让邮寄吧
<leeeee> archl：现在淘宝评价能刷啊
<niac`> blabla
<archl> leeeee: 一般没人刷追评 -
<tenzu> archl: 赶紧去学学，学会了先给我倒腾一个
<onlylove> imtxc: 那种是正宗国货，秒其他洋货几条街
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 你买就是了，l5e没坑你
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥啥
<leeeee> imtxc：快递不让寄怎么会在淘宝卖呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京医院那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 在哪里买
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac690526
<Niac> 有什么大屏本本好用的
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京医院？
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 在下东方大雕，姑娘过来摸摸看 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<archl> adam
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  是 诺基亚好还是小米好呀
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/274645.html  onlylove leeeee 这个呢
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【大宝SOD蜜】大宝SOD蜜200ml（新老包装随机发货，新包装200ml，老包装165ml+35ml）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<archl> imtxc:  。。。
<leeeee> 顺便帮我带几瓶啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 我不知道哪里有卖的
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 我不换号, 一直移动一个号
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 200ml上不了飞机
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我也没换
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 用小分瓶啊
<archl> adam_magic_pack imtxc  壕们，我几乎没坐过飞机呀
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 200ml，吞下去再坐飞机嘛。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 坐船去澳洲的?
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac690526
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 在下东方大雕，姑娘过来摸摸看 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 再说了，我坐火车，蛇皮袋都给上，怕啥
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 才坐过8次飞机
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我印象里面都是妹子去买那个，所以你能用不不知道
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 哦, 那我比你多
<imtxc> leeeee: 是这样的么？ 妹子用的 leeeee ？
<eexp> 。啥。解析失败
<leeeee> 不是啊
<leeeee> 都能用啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 没试 最近没这需求
<imtxc> leeeee: 哪家医院卖？ 什么科室？ onlylove
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: archl 是坐肚子去澳洲的
<archl> yunfan:  你飞过去的么。
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.214.QvUVb2&id=17580456865
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 标婷维生素E乳Ve乳100nl 护肤品保湿乳面霜 北京医院 正品 保真-淘宝网 价格:8.50
<archl> leeeee: 。。。维生素E。。。
<yunfan> archl: 你是在你老娘肚子里的时候跟他们过去的嘛 所以不算坐飞机
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何使用ubuntu建立wifi共享cmcc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465878 我要问的是把电脑上已经连的wifi如cmcc共享给自己的手机，平板。类似于win下wifi共享精灵的工具 ubuntu下有线连接使用kde什么 的可以建热点我知道。[ 统计信息: 发表于 由 z-kidy — 2014-11-11 13
<^k^>  ─> :47
<leeeee> 医院也卖8.5
<archl> yunfan:  。
<yunfan> leeeee: 呵呵 维生素E擦脸上又没用 你们这些人都是让科技名词给唬的
<leeeee> 你看里面有图啊  上面有地址
<yunfan> 以后卖包子要加个非转基因五谷杂粮培育猪肉馅
<yunfan> 以及量子加密认证
<leeeee> yunfan：== 不是因为科技名词 是好用
<yunfan> leeeee: 不必否认 你们就吃这一套
<imtxc> leeeee: 你还是没有说具体在哪里买啊
<leeeee> 你非要扣帽子随便你
<leeeee> 上面有写啊
<yunfan> 既然随便我 那我就大扣特扣了
<yunfan> 说起来我2了  本来我以为双11快递会不行 但是帝都最近停运快递 运力可以挪给其他地方来着
<imtxc> 还真有个医院叫做北京医院？
<leeeee> 朝阳区西坝河东里111楼北一招待所
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 为什么E擦脸上没用? 维A就有专门的外用膏
<imtxc> 买这东西在医院哪里买？
<imtxc> 估计去了我也找不到地方啊
<tenzu> imtxc: 外科活着皮肤科，找医生开的吧
<leeeee> 医院南门外鹰华技术开发公司
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不同的维生素产生就不一样 有的维生素照照阳光就能自我合成呢
<imtxc> tenzu: 那还需要挂号还是怎么地
<imtxc> l
<leeeee> 我给你两个地址了 你买就帮我带几瓶  不买就算了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西的主要成分还是甘油，别想多了
<imtxc> leeeee: 昂，我看看我能找到不
<tenzu> imtxc: 找医生开就必须挂号
<leeeee> 话说每人限购1箱
<imtxc> 一箱。。。？
<onlylove> yunfan: ve是添加剂
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你果然搭讪妹子有一套, 这就搞到了住址姓名电话了
<imtxc> leeeee: 直接买还是挂号买啊
<yunfan> 好坑爹啊 之前我看到一款电动助力的山地车  1k2 现在双11反而涨价到1k8
<leeeee> 不行你就买凤凰甘油一号擦擦得了
<leeeee> 排队买
<imtxc> leeeee: 大宝靠谱么
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我说他们吃名词这一套嘛
<imtxc> leeeee: 还要排队哇
<tenzu> imtxc: 医生开药不会给你开一箱的吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不是名词，很多妹子都用
<yunfan> onlylove: 前一阵流行纳米 什么东西都要加个纳米科技 额
<archl> onlylove:  说明妹子好骗
<leeeee> 我不喜欢用大宝啊  有点油
<archl> onlylove:  就好象胶原蛋白一样。
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，他们根本不在乎叫啥
<yunfan> archl: 要不然广告为何喜欢女人  不好骗谁要投入
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> yunfan: 叫vc也一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是叫氢氧酸比较好
<onlylove> leeeee: 提问，为啥你用这些皮肤还这么差
<imtxc> leeeee: 周末去
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005xjqiijw1em6xmmxpthj30go0m8whl.jpg 这是闹哪样
<tenzu> onlylove: leeeee缺妹子或者妹子太多
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得哪个保湿产品的广告里赫然提到成分 H two O
<yunfan> onlylove: 后来我想了下 这不就是水嘛
<archl> tenzu:  。。。 leeeee  就是妹子呀
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 这是如意？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iMadper|AAFFKK http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4beb22f0tw1em6y7ltfyxj20b30al76p.jpg  接下来由我们二位给大家说段相声
<yunfan> archl: 你摸过？
<leeeee> == 我没用啊 我比较懒 什么都没擦
<archl> yunfan:  听声音能听出来
<tenzu> archl: 真妹子假妹子？
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<imtxc> 先来段定场诗啊
<tenzu> imtxc: 马瘦毛长蹄子胖
<yunfan> archl: 变声软件很多啊
<archl> yunfan: 你不信算了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iMadper|AAFFKK tenzu yunfan archl https://twitter.com/SciencePorn/status/530846976867590144  看到最后才感受到
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ SciencePorn on Twitter: "A demonstration on the size of the galaxy.. http://t.co/uVdNZeJ3Im"
<yunfan> archl: 我本来就不信 不会因为你撅嘴就改变立场
<archl> yunfan:  我懒得管你
<yunfan> archl: 那就别管呗
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我老早就感受过 忘了是哪个电影还是动画片的开头 就有从很远的银河开始切入 一直切刀地球上某个点  挺震撼的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 全屏看到最后 和那个不一样
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 怎么全屏看
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 双击嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: the matrix？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我是看到porn才点开的，你竟然让我看这个！
<eexp> 疼疼叫兽，只喜欢porn
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  同时买个小米手环好玩不？
<archl> 谁用过手环类产品呢
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 我不会买小米家的东西
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  为啥呢？
<imtxc> 下面的媒体可能含有敏感内容。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 虽然这是个搞笑的 不过倒是让我想到 如果将来人类可以定居木星那样大的星球  会是什么场景 那么老大的
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 说错了, 会买, 例如小米盒子
<onlylove> yunfan: 木星密度小的，木星是气态行星
<tenzu> archl: 阿当是用vertu的，看不上小米
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为你最早在四川那个公司的同事都去了小米？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: archl 反正会买的就是小米盒子, 别的不喜欢
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个没有定论吧 就像地核 现在有人说他是液态的  不过这不影响我们这些生活在地壳上的生物
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我只喜欢免费送 可以hack的盒子
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  小米盒子有 - 感觉不好。
<yunfan> 我要买个手机 帮我研究下
<yunfan> 因为最近我两个手机屏幕都裂了  额
<yunfan> 连pad mini不知道为何也出了个月牙型的裂纹
<yunfan> 最近真是点背
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 我退给你那破盒子，5折。
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 啥要求?
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 啥型号?
<eexp> 就那小米2盒子
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 普通版?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: <=1.5k 支持双卡双待  要支持移动4G 电信支持到3G即可 能4G更好
<eexp> 这不知道，老弟买的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 续航不要太烂  最好是64bit android
<eexp> 反正估计现在好多节目没了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 送我吧
<imtxc> 我以为今天的优惠活动能放过相机和镜头们呢  archl
<eexp> 5折。看你熟人。新的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你不是已经有个盒子了
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 五折就100块钱了, 送我吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我妈用着呢
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 帮我留意下哈  要是续航有突破性进展 可以放宽价格要求到2k
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 对双卡双待和电信没研究 =,=
<archl> yunfan:  必须买sony呀，三防
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 主要是我本地的号码是电信的  实在不行只要能支持电信gsm就行了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我这边给她上传照片到云相册, 她在电脑上看 蛮好的
<eexp> 额。多少钱去了。居然骗我只100
<archl> imtxc:  呃呃呃。感觉现在是因为人民币升到顶的时候制作的新货吧。
<eexp> 谁？蛋蛋有妹子了？
<leeeee> 噗
<yunfan> iMadper|AAFFKK: 你可看到我刚才那要求了 记得帮我订阅下
<eexp> 发照片。 adam_magic_pack
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  照片，你们的接吻照片
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 其实我倒是想弄个支持订阅的类似什么值得买的服务
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 订婚照片
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你设置filter 然后我们出动爬虫帮你到处爬
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我国庆199给我妈买的
<eexp> archl: 那就看不清了。不知道是谁了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: archl 没有妹子
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 最后你给打赏个5-10块钱
<eexp> 这么便宜？不会吧
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 然也
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 对
<archl> eexp: 土豪本色，不在意几个钱就买了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你也199买的吧?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不过只有10G 有点小
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我100买的同事的二手
<eexp> 。。
<yunfan> archl: 真正的土豪是没有买的概念的 他只是说 那个东西不错 然后就拿过来用了
<imtxc> 那个云相册里面的照片在电视上同步看确实不错
<eexp> imtxc: 赶紧别说。5折退蛋蛋嘛。
<imtxc> eexp: 我在用啊
<eexp> 电视上看个照片，，，这算啥功能啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 快递给我, 可以到付 lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 真无聊  只要电视机支持画面out不就行了
<eexp> 到付！！！赞
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥
<eexp> 还会帮我节约运费嘛。
<archl> eexp:  到付 - 给他写上1000元
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 今天寄不了
<archl> lol
<imtxc> archl: 到付人可以拒收的。。。。 回去的时候收丫两倍运费
<yunfan> imtxc: 你在手机或者平板上有这功能 然后可以hdmi-out到电视不就行了
<archl> imtxc: 噢。
<yunfan> imtxc: 或者支持widi 那更方便
<eexp> archl: 那又不是电商。只能到付收运费啊。蛋蛋狡猾的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我爹妈没那么会玩
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们就会打开电视机看
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 对了 要是有支持4G LTE diret的一定要告诉我  这设备有前途
<eexp> imtxc: 你不如打印出来给他们看。还省电。
<archl> imtxc:  想起澳洲拒收直接免费返还
<imtxc> yunfan: 不至于为了看个照片还把个线连来连去
<imtxc> eexp: 打印不要钱么
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: VoLTE还没有呢 你就LTE direct....
<imtxc> eexp: 邮寄不要钱么
<eexp> 你远程？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 废话 说的都是远程啊... 给家里看的
<imtxc> eexp: 小米云相册嘛
<eexp> 没看出，你们都是北漂。。。
<imtxc> 系啊系啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: LTE direct不是速率升级 只是个feature
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我知道
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 有那个东西 几个手机可以直接组MESH
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我晓得, 当蓝牙用嘛
<yunfan> 不过好像wifi direct也可以部分代替
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 几年内不会有支持
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 恐怕是当对讲 不然干嘛强调手机上的支持
<eexp> imtxc: adam_magic_pack 给我看看你们的云相册啊。尤其是妹子照片。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那就勉强用下wifi direct 这个好歹直传文件方便 p2p
<imtxc> leeeee: 咦，我又忘了，叫啥婷来着？
<eexp> 共享吧
<imtxc> eexp: 那部分相册没有同步
<eexp> 谁信。
<imtxc> eexp: 为了给别人看，我专门注册了一个新账户。。。。。
<eexp> 给家里人看，必定是妹子照片
<leeeee> 标婷
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • *.tar.xz文件的处理方法，留着备用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465879 $xz -d ***.tar.xz $tar -xvf ***.tar 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-11-11 14:22
<imtxc> eexp: 家里有时候有小孩啊，有老人啥的，对吧，不方便
<eexp> imtxc: 家里人看你的照片，不麻木？
<imtxc> eexp: 我不拍自己
<imtxc> eexp: 我拍雾啊霾啊之类的，花啊草啊
<eexp> 。。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋贵司又有人走了啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 老外我没几个认识的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 中国得
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 谁啊
<archl> imtxc: 吃人呀，我想让我爹出了nikon D90，直接换sony a5100 或者 sony a6000
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 靠，你们公司的你不知道啊
<archl> imtxc:  好无聊的。
<imtxc> archl: 让你爹收购索尼？
<archl> imtxc:  。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你打算收微单？
<imtxc> freeflying: 不不不
<imtxc> freeflying: 给也不要
<archl> freeflying: 你的卖不出去了~
<imtxc> 太闹心了
<imtxc> 我买了那个相机开始就狂降
<archl> imtxc: 发现 freeflying 壕特别难卖东西
<imtxc> 说好的相机保值呢
<happyaron> imtxc: 什么相机
<happyaron> imtxc: 镜头保值，机器不保值
<imtxc> happyaron: D7000 啊
<archl> happyaron:  d7000
<imtxc> happyaron: 现如今 D750 都破万了
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 等我把地址pm你
<imtxc> archl: 前首壕的东西，没几个人能收的起
<happyaron> imtxc: 还好d7k属于总能卖得掉的范畴了
<imtxc> happyaron: 留着用就是了，不卖了
<happyaron> imtxc: 你要是买了更悲剧的机器，掉价以后卖都卖不掉
<imtxc> happyaron: 用着还算不错，就是价格掉得飞快
<imtxc> 半年掉1k
<happyaron> imtxc: d7k还不适合长期储备用啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 一般来说几年后会后悔的
<imtxc> happyaron: 几年之后再说呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 长期储备的只有全幅
<archl> 手机高透贴膜和磨砂贴膜有什么差异么
<imtxc> 我不会中毒的
<happyaron> imtxc: 我身边的叔儿们当年买半幅的现在都后悔了
<imtxc> happyaron: 然后都卖掉换全副了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 卖不掉，但又觉得弃之可惜
<happyaron> imtxc: 半幅的已经不值钱了
<imtxc> 对
<happyaron> 所以 cherrot 现在应该很捉急把 D7k 出手吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 已经出掉了  拜频道首壕
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 你在什么地方出的
<onlylove> cherrot: 小心PP
<archl> cherrot:  好了，赶紧买背机呀
<cherrot> imtxc, 出到了三线城市
<onlylove> cherrot: 候总发话 ，再拜就踢
<imtxc> cherrot: 额，那机器现在能出多少钱
<freeflying> im
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥时候发话的
<cherrot> onlylove, 我现在改 cc 拜壕
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的em5很好
<archl> cherrot:  3000收了 imtxc 的GR，让他去买sony a7k
<cherrot> imtxc, 看你佛缘~
<imtxc> cherrot: 看来你黑了不少。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们问 aron  cc cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc, 我3.5k出的机身
<archl> cherrot:  在哪里出的
<cherrot> archl, 朋友的朋友 =。=
<archl> cherrot: 看样子d90套机能出 2800多。
<cherrot> archl, 差不多吧  太老了
<archl> cherrot:  然后+ 400 上 sony alpha 5100 哈。
<lainme> 那些社团的学生在大堂唱歌……好吵
<archl> lainme:  赶紧奏乐去
<happyaron> lainme: 灭了他们
<cherrot> lainme, 去跳舞吓跑他们
 * archl 拜拜 lainme  这里很危险
<lainme> cherrot: 他们会跳更可怕的
<archl> lainme: 番茄酱做假血，造假肢，大声喊疼杀人了！
<archl> lol
<archl> 不对呀。这样似乎不会达到合适的效果
<leeeee> 唯恐不乱你是
 * adam_magic_pack 手机不卡了好开心, 看来能坚持到五模五寸NFC手机的出现
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|AAFFKK: ^^
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: p7
 * onlylove 觉得 adam_magic_pack好可怜
<cherrot> lainme, 小苹果儿么 :D
<happyaron> onlylove: p7就是，不过当当看不上
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 天冷了 CPU不过热了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 木有nfc
<tenzu> happyaron: 到处推P7啊
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 不, 是卸载掉艺龙和天猫, 外加禁用了18个开机启动应用...
<leeeee> 那么大的手机怎么拿啊。。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 五模五寸NFC永远不会出来的
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 锤子就是
<lainme> leeeee: 7寸的一只手也可以拿得住
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<lainme> tenzu: 教授
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 买了就变锤子
<onlylove> lainme: 突然觉得你那个手机好萌……
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 买了就变锤子
<tenzu> lainme: 似乎这两天主席没来
<leeeee> 不是吧。。我五寸都嫌大  我手太小了
<cherrot> leeeee, 萌萌哒小手妹纸
<tenzu> happyaron: 我在你那儿忘了升级Xcode，真后悔。。。
<cherrot> tenzu, 首壕家网络是不是爽死？
<leeeee> 一点都不萌 羡慕修长的妹子
<tenzu> cherrot: 那是香裆爽
<archl> leeeee:  修长的妹子会怕圆圆的
<lainme> cherrot: 跺脚，大喊什么的……
<archl> lainme:  加入进去你就明白了
<happyaron> lainme: 淡定，剪网线
<ShaMoon> 问一下我的输入法里面输入双引号怎么输入不了啊。在英文模式的时候 。
<happyaron> cherrot: inbox是不是已经烂大街了
<leeeee> 怕什么圆圆的  哦  我认识的一个修长妹子是单眼皮  割了双眼皮变了一个人似的
<leeeee> 跟她吃饭没法听她讲话
<lainme> happyaron: 我还没。求邀请
<happyaron> lainme: 我刚收到google的邀请，不知道自己有没有呢
<cherrot> happyaron, 估计马上就不搞邀请了
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯
<happyaron> cherrot: 我每次都是在马上全开放之前一会儿收到邀请，lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 你收到了？  来给我吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 怎么看可否邀请别人？
<cherrot> happyaron, 我哪知道。。。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 查了，还不能邀请
<tenzu> 为毛我就是忘了升级xcode。。。
<pity> happyaron: 刚看到你的消息。你最近忙啥了？
<microcai> 我勒个去
<imtxc> cherrot: 机身。。。。 3500 。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你真够黑
<cherrot> imtxc, 公平交易
<cherrot> imtxc, 你快门用多少了
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧，我要向你学习
<imtxc> cherrot: 三手的摔过修过的机器能卖 3500.。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 要升级D750?
<imtxc> cherrot: 不升级，就是出掉，用卡片
<cherrot> imtxc,  修的我肉疼
<cherrot> imtxc, 真是作
<imtxc> cherrot: 值回票价了
<imtxc> cherrot: 修过还那成色能出那价格还要怎样，现如今新的机身也就4000不到
<microcai> 这次可以啦.
<cherrot> imtxc, 网上是有商家压价
<imtxc> cherrot: 额
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的机器快门应该没有超过5k
<cherrot> imtxc, 拍的还挺多的啊  我刚到6k
<imtxc> cherrot: 帮忙打听下有没有收的？ 国行在保 D7000
<imtxc> D7000 机身 B005 镜头
<cherrot> imtxc, 你这条件不错啊   淘宝二手发个帖子吧
<imtxc> 出了回点血
<cherrot> imtxc, 我的帖子没有结贴 要是再有人问我就把你推给人家
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊，正经的行货没修过没动过，和镜头一起买了也就 8 个月
<imtxc> cherrot: 好
<imtxc> 有好价就出了，没好价就留着用
<imtxc> cherrot: D610 跟 D750 到底那个更牛
<imtxc> 价格我看差不多的样子
<cherrot> imtxc, 差不多？ D750多少钱了？
<cherrot> imtxc, 当然D750了啊  还用考虑么
<imtxc> cherrot: 单击12k
<imtxc> 单机
<cherrot> imtxc, 这叫差不多？？
<imtxc> 610呢
<imtxc> 啊，看错了
<cherrot> imtxc, D610 都不过万
<imtxc> 610 是 8888 京东价
<imtxc> NNND，现如今全副也这价格了
<imtxc> 我买的时候还没个万元下的全副
<imtxc> cherrot: 尼康的机器貌似比佳能轻不少
<cherrot> imtxc, 不喜欢佳能的转盘 太难用了
<cherrot> imtxc, 我买的时候国内9k+，日本8300，现在估计日本跌破8k了
<slucx> emacs 24.4 不包含org-publish了？
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 昨天半夜剁手了没？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥也没买
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天半夜剁手了没？
<gfrog> iMadper|AAFFKK: 昨天半夜剁手了没？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好孩子
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 在考虑用券买张机票
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: …… 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 去四川办离职 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 果断买了, 比火车软卧还便宜 =,=
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 办？离？职？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你在帽帽都是黑户嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没, 法律上我没问题, 手续要处理一下
<maplebeats> 哪个2货把密码发出来了
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 黑户
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 我要去四川！有认识的人么，求内推
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 有
<freeflying> gfrog: 我老婆之前预定过一批了
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你又要跳槽？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你又要跳槽？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 不是
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不是
<freeflying> gfrog: 入啥包了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 包？ 没有
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack, 你又要跳槽？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 妈蛋
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是要搞timbuk得邮差包吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵，pass了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack, 你又要跳槽？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 坏淫
<freeflying> iMadper|AAFFKK: http://ai.taobao.com/auction/edetail.htm?e=F6jmU3w%2FDsgjmraEDZVrLp3JMSm72wwPoh2AF14WKMyLltG5xFicObalFqTViQTOxN35oEuRTJfFWyRbj3hyZdfT8zSpvyBKYyLpitsqTR%2BAH1F2yd%2Fusm3abJM7sDg2poQqVeQqLu8D4EFay%2B594w%3D%3D&ptype=100011&rType=1&from=goldenlink&clk1=c68c5cdfcbc98d40bdcf0cafc4095e3f&upsid=c68c5cdfcbc98d40bdcf0cafc4095e3f
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 爱淘宝-淘宝网购物分享平台 价格: 原 价：
<imtxc> 我就是盲目的u复制粘帖啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个耳机咋样
<jusss> 问个sql 2k8问题，怎么知道一个数据库文件附加后的名字？比如在事件管理器里右键附加会自动生成数据库的名字，但是如果用sql语句附加的话，怎么知道该是什么名字呢？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper|AAFFKK http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/607667 这货怎么样？
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ AData 威刚 SP920 256G SSD固态硬盘 699元包邮（719-20）_天猫优惠_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么便宜了啊，我的128G的出不了了
<gfrog> freeflying: 128大概也就400块左右了
<yunfan> iMadper|AAFFKK: http://nathantypanski.com/blog/2014-08-03-a-vim-like-emacs-config.html   这个教程用的emacs 是版本多少的？ 他那个package-install 我本地死活没有
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nathan typanski - Towards a Vim-like Emacs
<tenzu> 装个win8.1需要多大空间？
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 全新系统大概 5GB
<mikecao> tenzu, 15G以内
<mikecao> 就够用了。。
<alvin_rxg> .................................. 那不是 win xp ...
<dudu> yunfan: 用 el-get 更好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 1.9G的linux系统，打包以后能有多大，为啥我在win下面解压总是说包坏了
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: mikecao 我还得装计算软件，64G应该够了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 别买
<onlylove> tenzu: 目测不够
<tenzu> onlylove: 不装office应该差不多
<mikecao> tenzu, 反正我现在用的win8.1
<mikecao> 快满了
<dudu> yunfan: package-install 24自带, 老版本就自己安。不过还是 el-get 好用。
<tenzu> mikecao: 我也是8.1，你给了多大？
<onlylove> tenzu: 当然，我没装过8，但是win7的话，50G能用掉一半，当然，有pagefile
<tenzu> onlylove: 算了，装一个凑合用吧，只是为了应付一些特殊情况而已
<lainme_> tenzu: 还是100G吧……不然稍微装点东西就满了
<dudu> yunfan: 不过，现在手痛，又换回 vim 了。所以还是不好用
<tenzu> lainme_: 我竟然没找到更改虚拟磁盘空间的地方。。。
 * mikecao CHECKING 
<onlylove> tenzu: 应付特殊情况啊，64应该够
<tenzu> onlylove: 嗯嗯，反正平时不用
<mikecao> tenzu, 50g
<mikecao> 重点是我好像也没装什么东西
<tenzu> mikecao: 默认64G，我也不知道哪儿能改
<mikecao> tenzu, 在认到盘的时候自己格式化
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2okGILjI_AADomzTWPM8AALq_QKTsH0AAOiz195.jpg 神马也阻止不了大学生们晒被子
<tenzu> mikecao: 我在parallel desktop里装的
<mikecao> tenzu, 啥事parallel desktoP
<tenzu> mikecao: OSX里的虚拟机
<mikecao> tenzu, 哦。我在物理机上
<lainme_> tenzu: 啥计算软件还需要windows
<tenzu> mikecao: 物理机里我有一个
<tenzu> lainme_: ansys
<lainme_> tenzu: 没mac的？
<lainme_> 好吧，还真没
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么知道一个数据库文件附加后的名字？比如在事件管理器里
<jusss> 	右键附加会自动生成数据库的名字，但是如果用sql语句附加的话，怎么知道该是
<jusss> 	什么名字呢？
<O0XX> jusss: 我想到的是随便插入一行，然后生成对应的sql语句，你就得到了
<tenzu> lainme_: 老版本的好像有
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么写？
<O0XX> jusss: sql server对吧/
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 回帝都了?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: .
<O0XX> jusss: 我不知道你用什么版本.. 应该差不多 http://msdn.microsoft.com/zh-cn/library/ms177219.aspx
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Create Table SQL 语句（SQL Server 导入和导出向导）
<O0XX> jusss: 附加的时候有这个选项么？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox安装好后启动出错,请帮下忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465880 virtualbox安装好后启动出错：Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)，网上说运行sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 然后我运行 sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup， 提示 /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 85: .: Can't open /etc/init.d/functions。 请
<^k^>  ─> 问怎么解决啊，网上没查到相关信息，卸载重装还是会出现这问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2014-11-11 16 …
<yunfan> dudu: 问题是ubuntu作怪  他自带那个emacs24里没有package
<yunfan> dudu: 我是真的很火大
<yunfan> 官方说emacs24自带package.el 但是我的emacs就是24的却没有
<O0XX> yunfan: 这种问题你都能遇到...
<freeflying> 13641312095
<freeflying> O0XX: yunfan adam_magic_pack 都去打这个电话，告诉他妈死了
<freeflying> 是个骗子的电话
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 搜狗号码通拯救你
<dudu> yunfan: 你还在用 ubuntu.. 它那做事态度  http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Ubuntu/18750
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: iOS上没有啊
<^k^> dudu: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<jusss> O0XX: 附加时候名字就自动生成了，没看到什么选项
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 啦啦啦
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 嘚瑟
<yunfan> dudu: 那我有什么办法 我是懒人
<yunfan> dudu: 何况这种事跟仓库维护者有关系
<yunfan> dudu: 你给的那个地址我访问不了 大概有ip限制
<O0XX> freeflying: 为啥对这骗子这么火大啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 调戏他啊
<yunfan> dudu: 找到原因了
<onlylove> yunfan: css怎么只选择可见元素
<yunfan> dudu: 是因为我安装时候没有安装 emacs24-el 可是我以为这跟vim一样 那个emacs24是个虚包 想不到被维护者的不同理念给坑道了
<yunfan> vim那个安装就会把关联的vim script统统都给装上
<yunfan> onlylove: display=none或者hiden之类的属性了  但是这个不靠谱的 比如说虽然你的元素可见 但是由于z-index被别的元素挡住  对于用户来说也是不可见的
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，没事，xpath也是只有一个可见的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我其实写xpath也一样，想多研究点
<yunfan> onlylove: xpath比css的选择器好点
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实郁闷的不是那个，是那个元素可见，也能点，但是……么有预期结果，我用鼠标点没问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 那可能有一些反作弊的处理  我看到你那个好像是gwt生成的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只想vmware那些人给挖了多大坑……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 为毛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 威刚性能矬
<happyaron> gfxmode: 容易坏
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有多挫？
<happyaron> gfrog: 容易坏
<happyaron> gfrog: 血泪教训
<dudu> yunfan: 原来是这样啊.那 emacw24-common 里带的 package.elc 不起作用么?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 反正别买
<happyaron> gfrog: ADATA破玩意儿不能买
<gfrog> happyaron: 你的坏过？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: adam_magic_pack O0XX 乃们以后可以打我的电信号码找我了
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧
<gfrog> freeflying: pm下
<O0XX> freeflying: pm下
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 只有你185的薅
<happyaron> freeflying: pm下
<O0XX> freeflying: 手机搞定了？
<adam_magic_pack> 号
<O0XX> freeflying: 我也只有你185的号
<O0XX> freeflying: 发威信上
<happyaron> freeflying: 微信号多少
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 发到canonical-china
<gfrog> freeflying: copy
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 185不用了?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 用啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 我的手机号
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪个手机的
<onlylove> happyaron: adata不是卖内存的么？他家内存不错啊
<palomino|working> 威刚?
<freeflying> happyaron: 185
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪个主用?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 双卡双待?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 双机三卡
<O0XX> freeflying: 你买了 全网通？
<happyaron> freeflying: 加了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 卧槽, 另外一个号是干啥使得?
<yunfan> dudu: 大概是他们故意拆包吧 反正vim以前曾经分开过 但是后来弄了个虚拟包 免得折腾人
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 一定是老婆一张娃一张基友又一张
<yunfan> dudu: 其实最不爽的是 同样一个发行版的仓库 为何有的软件这样分包 有的那样分
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 另外一个号是上海的，很多年了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哦, 那个021的, 我很久前给删了
<dudu> yunfan: ubuntu 真不错，可以让你体验动手解决问题之后的舒爽和成就感
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 还留着干啥
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.yyets.com/resource/26701 !!!!!!
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 新闻编辑室,The Newsroom,第3季连载中,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs|[人人影视原创翻译双语字幕][更新S03E01][字幕每周二下午1点更新]-人人影视
<adam_magic_pack> 新闻编辑室, 我最喜欢的前三
<ShaMoon> 问一下大家的ubuntu默认的English输入源是哪一个啊？
<ShaMoon> 是English(Mali, US international)吗？
<adam_magic_pack> ShaMoon: 为什么跑马里去了
<ShaMoon> 可能是调错了。 输入不了引号这个。
<ShaMoon> 所以想看看你们的默认的输入是哪个 。
<ShaMoon> 输入不了双引号。
<gebjgd> ShaMoon, 什麼叫english輸入源
<gebjgd> ShaMoon, 求解釋
<adam_magic_pack> English(United States)? gebjgd 他应该在说键盘布局
<yunfan> dudu: 呵呵 在xx的英明领导下 成功解决了其他制度下没有的问题
<gebjgd> ShaMoon, 那叫鍵盤佈局
<ShaMoon> 选择一个要添加的输入源。那里。 。。
<jusss> O0XX: 这个可用查到该数据库以前的名字 http://www.mssqltips.com/sqlservertip/3342/how-to-use-dbcc-checkprimaryfile-to-attach-several-sql-server-databases-in-seconds/
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to use DBCC CHECKPRIMARYFILE to attach several SQL Server databases in seconds
<O0XX> jusss: 要以前的名字没用吧？
<O0XX> jusss:你附加以后要操作应该都是用新名字的
<happyaron> ShaMoon: 英语(美国)
<ShaMoon> happyaron, 谢谢。
<ShaMoon> 找到了。
<happyaron> :)
<ShaMoon> 总算可以流畅的输“了。
<jusss> O0XX: 一个财务软件创建的数据库，有天系统坏了，得重装sql,附加数据库时名字得跟以前的一样吧
<ShaMoon> 哦， 不对，应该是可以流畅的输入字符串了。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41829
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 分析防火长城的DNS审查
<freeflying> happyaron: P7太操蛋了，居然不能插SD卡
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 好事儿
<onlylove> freeflying: sd卡是必需品吗？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不过能插卡啊, 除非你把两个卡槽都插上了sim卡, 有一个是可以插tf卡的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 联通移动版得可以，电信版得不可以
<adam_magic_pack> 抵制双卡双待 抵制TF卡 抵制能开后盖 抵制能换电池
<freeflying> gfrog: adam_magic_pack 这个资费是89包3G流量，990分钟通话
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 电信的卡槽各种特殊, 别家机器也是如此 珍爱生命啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋你是要肾6的节奏啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 电信快被你薅秃了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • VPS主机上MySQL数据库如何优化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465881 概述:在linux vps主机上配置mysql数据库，由于默认使用yum安装的数据库启动了InnoDB引擎，同时其/etc/my.cnf配置都我们的vps主机不是很适合，本文详细讲解如何配置适合自己vps主机的mysql配置文件。
<^k^>  ─> 　　目的:优化vps主机上的mysql数据库，使之更合适vps主机这样的环境 　　query_cache_size = 268435456query_cache_t …
<iMadper|AAFFKK> adam_magic_pack: 换回来全新的机器了
<iMadper|AAFFKK> adam_magic_pack: 不过没包装
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|AAFFKK: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|AAFFKK: 1528?
<iMadper|AAFFKK> adam_magic_pack: 昂
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这是电信最近的活动啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 用手机开这个链接吧 www.10011.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 联通4G助手 (@ 10011.cn)
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞! 等我更新完系统.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 正在安装8.1
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 老司机我发现你啥都懂啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 连iphone怎么上4g都知道 lol~
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 请叫我知心大哥
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 知心大哥是我啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你是小哥
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 叫你知心大姐得不得?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 也行.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还是你壕, 双十一买了个5s
<iMadper> s/买/换/
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你也是壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/608137
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ westone 威士顿 w60 6单元入耳式耳机 5099元包邮（5199-100）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<yunfan> freeflying: 那个号码跟你有啥深仇大恨
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/608001  好想买
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ LG 25UM55 25英寸超宽屏液晶显示器 （ 21：9，双HDMI） 1399元包邮_京东优惠_什么值得买
<freeflying> yunfan: 诈骗的啊，没事调戏调戏
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 回忆一下我发你的图
<yunfan> freeflying: 诈骗了你啥
<freeflying> yunfan: 诈骗不到我啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没钱啊.
<yunfan> freeflying: 那你为何要追着这个号码、？
<freeflying> yunfan: 丫打过我几次了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 今天刷我第一张信用卡的时候, 直接刷卡失败啊...
<yunfan> 其实我想弄个这种线索的网站
<yunfan> 现在搜号码根本搜不到什么结果
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: why
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 穷啊
<yunfan> 但是其实你去58同城之类的网站  能找到图片上的这种号码
<yunfan> 根据相关的信息 还能进一步挖出一些名堂 我以前找租房的时候就干过这种事
<freeflying> yunfan: 对，我应该把丫电话登记到58同城去
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> yunfan: 通下水道
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 骗子电话都是用完就扔的吧, 他又不在乎
<yunfan> freeflying: lol 我是说58那些地方有一些非文本的号码
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 现在办卡已经没有预付费的了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 要不然我是真想弄点来用 一个手机号可以获取好多价值
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 预付费? 现在只能办全球通?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 为啥不让预付费
<alvin_test> www.alvinren.xyz
<alvin_rxg> Title: Alvin's Home (@ alvinren.xyz)
<alvin_rxg> "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 4324 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (#ubuntu-cn@irc.freenode.net getTitle)"
<alvin_rxg> :p
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我说的是那种路边摊买  没有身份证绑定的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 国家不让搞了  我是真想弄点来
<zorin> 亚马逊上一些直营的小物件质量怎么样 靠谱不?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那叫非实名...
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你要买的话我能买到, 要多少有多少
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 其实实名也可以  去收购别人不要的号码 最好是没有月租的那种
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 有没有不要月租的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我不知道, 和我合租的是个卡贩子, 各种一次性的卡
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我还说你哪里来的门路呢  原来是合租的  但是他认识你 你又认识我 这样不好
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 求中南海出入卡
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也要去.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 前天路过钓鱼台, 一条街都是公安
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不过你可以给我他的联系方式 我直接找他买  并且我这附近有快递代收点 这样不怕查地址了
<iMadper> O0XX: 我就是想知道, 中南海里面, 上厕所收费不.
<O0XX> iMadper: 让 adam_magic_pack  也给你办一张
<alvin_rxg> http://www.alvinren.xyz
<O0XX> iMadper: 有卡就不收费了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<dudu> 合租是怎样的?生活大爆炸里面公寓那种?
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Alvin's Home
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计是那种刷卡门禁
<iMadper> O0XX: 进去的不都有卡嘛?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 对了 我以前的186卡是网上买的 但是那人还是要我的身份证 tmd
<iMadper> O0XX: 那就是免费的.
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计还有其他的不能上厕所的卡..
<yunfan> dudu: 你老是外国留学生？
<iMadper> O0XX: 卡是通用的嘛? 能通刷男女厕所?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 一定给我办个能上厕所的啊
<dudu> yunfan: 啥?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 对前列腺这么没信心啊你?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 进去就要上厕所...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:看看皇上溜鸟的地方
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 为什么是这样的？  http://code.bulix.org/mw41qy-87386?raw
<yunfan> 现在到底有没有免月租的套餐
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 给我批1000个号码可好？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你要求没月租, 估计够呛
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 月租<5也行
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我拿来注册手机绑定的账户 一个平台搞一批 卖给水军
<yunfan> 肯定能赚不止5快了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 这种平台好几个了都
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 哪里哦
<yunfan> 我反正是发现一个手机号的价值非常高
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我自己至少用过三个这种平台
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 用来收验证码
<yunfan> 许多厂商搞优惠都把绑手机号的当做是类似身份证一样的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 发几个给我用用
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 自己搜, 我没记
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不要号码太奇葩的
<yyyy> 妈的 中午看到中文了
<yyyy> 终于
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 新闻编辑室人人上面没有下载啊
<yunfan> 要是android也有类似docker那种东西就更妙了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 登陆
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 超级赞的剧
<yunfan> 可以在个服务器上起好多应用 操纵他们
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 前两季我看了啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 问你个事情，debian的rescure环境，能读取ntfs不
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 读应该可以, 不能写
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 能读就行
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 好像可以
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我刚把vm里面的系统打包
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 握手
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 准备有时间折腾下
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不过这个包不知道为啥在windows下面不能解压，大概是权限问题？
<yunfan> onlylove: http://selendroid.io/gestures.html  看这个  这个吊
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Selendroid: Mobile Gestures
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我多问一句，/dev/下面没用的设备我可以删了不，比方说我这个vm是vmware的，所以虚拟磁盘也是vmware的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 开机重建 不管它
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不就是webdriver么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是可以控制原生的app啊
<yunfan> 晚上学车回来试试
 * maplebeats 哎，要不要出卖自己肉身
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04文件夹无法移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465883 如题，不确定更新了什么东西，现在点开文件夹就是边框默认靠在左上角，无法移动，只能通过菜单栏的文字图标来关闭。 但是点开浏览器就可以用鼠标拖动。 另外我装了xubunt桌面环境后，总有一个小黑框
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  18:51
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说日淘一个mba如何？
<zefiro> mba的键盘手感一般
<iMadper> O0XX: 不好吧...
<iMadper> O0XX: svp13吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 你不是有x1用嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧...忘了我的x1了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你可以买个mba, x1留给我
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • wine是不是和ATI显卡有冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465884 如题，因为工作原因有些软件没法在ubuntu中正常运行，所以安装wine。但是安装时提示卸载显卡驱动，因为看别人N卡的机器装过之后显卡还正常，就按要求操作了，结果显卡变成默认开源显卡了，试着
<tryit> iMadper, hi
<iMadper> tryit: hi
<tryit> iMadper, 好快……
<iMadper> tryit: 自动回复
<tryit> iMadper, 不是吧
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 手动回复
<iMadper> tryit: 切个buffer然后回复一下, 本来就应该很快嘛
<tryit> iMadper, 今天砍收没
<tryit> iMadper, 手
<iMadper> tryit: 没啊
<iMadper> tryit: 手机屏幕碎了, 然后跑去维修点修了下手机, 这个算不算砍手? 如果这个不算的话, 我就只买了一件羽绒服...
<tryit> iMadper, 岁岁平安
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> iMadper, 换个就好了，还修啥呢
<iMadper> tryit: 没有合适的机器
<iMadper> tryit: mx4不错, 就是太大了
<tryit> iMadper, 习惯了便好
<iMadper> tryit: 大拇指不够长, 单手没办法操作.
<tryit> iMadper, ...这没辙
<iMadper> tryit: 打字的时候最左面是常用的标点符号, 大屏手机单手够不到的
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 以后人类进化绝对是大拇指变长
<tryit> iMadper, 这几天放假？
<iMadper> tryit: work from home
<tryit> iMadper, 也不错
<tryit> iMadper, 习惯下remote
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<iMadper> tryit: remote, 不好找啊
<tryit> iMadper, 你们那不是好多吗？等坑就行了
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 不过也不是很容易.
<tryit> iMadper, 对了，熟悉了ubuntu社区环境，是不是对去你们那有好处？
<iMadper> tryit: 帮助不大吧...
<tryit> iMadper, mailing list啦之类的
<iMadper> tryit: 帮助也不大吧...
<tryit> iMadper, 比如贡献过多少个patch
<iMadper> tryit: 不过如果是ue的话, 那就另当别论了.
<iMadper> tryit: ubuntu基本上都是从upstream抓patch吧?
<iMadper> tryit: 剩下的自己做的都是用户态的, mir之类的
<tryit> iMadper, 不了解，我是ubuntu的小白
<iMadper> tryit: mir/unity 之类的, 你贡献一下倒是容易进来, 不过考虑到你的方向不同
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 多提交几个kernel patch 对以后求职有好处
<iMadper> tryit: 这是肯定的.
<tryit> iMadper, 表示还在学习驱动模型的初级阶段……
<tryit> iMadper, lkml看不懂
<iMadper> tryit: 同看不懂... 不过, 你得先发现问题, 然后才能修复问题...
<iMadper> tryit: staging里面好多需要修复的驱动, 你可以去试试
<tryit> iMadper, 熟悉了一个子系统之后，再去相应的 mailing list 啃，应该可以慢慢融入进去
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<tryit> iMadper, 你们在公司都用的是u系统?
<iMadper> tryit: 我是.
<iMadper> tryit: 需要打包嘛
<tryit> iMadper, 了解
 * archl 现在明白了，填到嘴里，永远满不了
 * archl 现在明白了，填到嘴里，永远满不了
 * archl 想吃的东西太多了
 * archl 所以不吃了
<archl> October21:  买东西了么
<archl> October21: 买了啥
<October21> archl: 没网银……
<archl> October21: 。。。简直不像人呀。。。
<archl> October21: 和网银有什么关系，可以货到付款
<October21> archl: 没想到……
<October21> 我工作后就没办网银……
<archl> October21:  只要信用卡就行了。
<dudu> archl: 我等到现在也没什么优惠券发来
<October21> 信用卡就算了吧
<archl> dudu: 不喜欢优惠卷呀，优惠卷给你就麻烦了
<dudu> archl: 想要的耳机只剩下5副了，没法只能直接买
<archl> dudu: 一般优惠卷要早拿的
<archl> dudu: 我就拿晚了。赔了~
<iMadper>  dudu: 啥耳机?
<archl> dudu:  现在 16.8 买2.5公斤洗衣液 。
<dudu> archl: 昨天还不到1000呢，等了等反倒长了
<OHMYBUDDHA> 请问Ubuntu高手  XAMPP 如何配置用用FTP 访问
<dudu> iMadper: ath-m50x
<iMadper> dudu: 那个监听耳机?
<dudu> iMadper: 听人说性价比高，就买了
<archl> iMadper dudu 我差点买了小米的耳机 - 因为我没用过可以带声音控制的耳机也
<dudu> iMadper: 嗯，我不懂音乐，先随便买个试试
<archl> dudu: 不懂音乐用这个。。。
<archl> dudu:  不如买乐器呀。。。
<iMadper> dudu: m50很好, m50x是改进版? 我没听过
<dudu> iMadper: m50早就卖光了
<archl> iMadper dudu 我刚花16元买了个布鲁斯口琴
<iMadper> dudu: m50海淘很便宜的.
<archl> 大概明天就能送到
<iMadper> archl: 不喜欢乐器.
<dudu> iMadper: 好像耳塞比耳机要贵点?
<October21> archl: 会吹么？
<iMadper> dudu: 得看什么耳塞什么耳机...
<dudu> iMadper: 相同音质的话
<iMadper> dudu: 做不到相同音质.
<archl> October21: 开始学着玩呗。4口的1元秒杀到了觉得听好玩
<October21> 不是9口么？
<mikecao> iMadper, 壕
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... ... 早.
<October21> 4口的是玩具么？
<archl> iMadper:  淘点点我看了深圳和成都都有半价代金卷，卖的很慢。
<mikecao> iMadper, 你实在美洲么。。。
<archl> iMadper: 吃货真该买
<iMadper> mikecao: 在家啊
<iMadper> archl:陶点点是啥?
<mikecao> iMadper, Work From American ?
<archl> iMadper: 淘宝的外卖和团购网帐
<iMadper> ... ... ...
<iMadper> archl:哦.
<archl> iMadper:  金钱豹50元买 100元代金卷我没买
<archl> iMadper: 觉得用了两张也只不过是一个人吃的。
<iMadper> archl:金钱豹不好吃.
<archl> iMadper: 我没发说自己了 - 我的口味是什么呀
<dudu> archl: 乐器都不会，笛子倒是能吹出声
<archl> iMadper:  我好像曾经说过除了中餐，世界上任何餐我都能吃下去
<dudu> iMadper: 监听耳机是啥？和普通耳机不一样？
<archl> dudu: 就是为了维持原声的可能而做的耳机 - 还原声音好些吧。
<dudu> archl: 哦，还要人不要听原声的?
<archl> dudu: 可惜多数人都不喜欢原声
<dudu> archl: 也有道理。ps 后的人总比 ps 前漂亮
<archl> dudu: 。。。那个就和监听与否有关了，有人喜欢ps后的特效
<archl> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.188.u38mdU&id=41616836420&_u=bv0sdbicb85 1元钱的大麦茶
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 双11零点1元秒杀!【果仓王国_大麦茶100g】冲饮花草茶烘焙型茶叶-tmall.com天猫
<iorikyox> 当我刚看到群里的广告时，我惊呆了！！！
<iorikyox> 这里也有广告！！！！！
<iorikyox> 感谢早间的网友，debian7试用了一下，gnome的可操作性比ubuntu强太多，有个lowcontact的theme很适合我，准备用这个了
<iorikyox> 不知道ubuntu的gnome是怎么设置的，连panel的icon都无法移动（alt无效啊）
<iorikyox> 看看弄到分区上，走了
<iorikyox> lowcontrast……
<iMadper> 困
<mao_> ubuntu
<mao_> ubuntu 休眠后再启动，网速会变得很慢很慢。
<archl> October21:  感觉我就是没胆量的人
<October21> archl: 诶？
<October21> 怎么啦
<archl> October21: 连电话都不敢打噢
<October21> 跟谁打呢？
<jusss> http://uk.f1254.mail.yahoo.com/outage_pages/outage.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://uk.f1254.mail.yahoo.com/outage_pages/outage.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<archl> October21:  淘点点这无聊的，在线点菜 专享10折！
<October21> archl: 什么东东？
<archl> October21: 不是说这个拉。我是说我不会给认识的人打电话
<October21> 为什么呢？
<archl> October21: 因为不在身边
<October21> 现在还在深圳吗？
<October21> archl: 打嘛，又不会吃了你的
<archl> October21:  我说什么
<archl> October21: 打电话好无聊噢。突然觉得
<archl> October21: 一般我会觉得太多想说的，电话有耽误太久，所以直接不打
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何在终端中调节电脑的音量？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465885 今天在终端中用mpg123播放音乐，但是声音有点大，想把音量调小一点，该怎么做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-11-11 21:25
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助。新手编程，字符数组中元素对比出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465886 Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <string.h> void trimr(char s[], unsigned int i); void trimr(char s[], unsigned int l) {   int length = strlen(s);   int i;     if(length >= l)     s[length - l] = '\0';   if( l == 0 )     {       for ( i =
<^k^>  ─> length - 1; i >= 0; i--)    {      printf("%d\n",i);      if(s[i] != ' ' || s[i] != '\t')        break;    }            s …
<evi1m0cha>  ^k^ ：。。。这样代码真的能看吗
<archl> onlylove:  从中国怎么买笔记本电脑？
<onlylove> archl: 你看来是真傻了，当然是店里买，你付钱，对方给你电脑
<archl> onlylove: 找不到想要的
<archl> onlylove:  我想要 17寸便携非游戏高分辨率本
<archl> onlylove: 噢cpu要好
<archl> onlylove: 京东艺术书籍有活动 - 可能300-200，我运气背，是400-220
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu14.04时找不到相应分区只有整个硬盘怎么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465887 安装ubuntu14.04时找不到相应分区只有整个硬盘怎么？ 我是win7下装ubuntu，用U盘和硬盘的方法都试过，完全找不到我之前预留的空闲硬盘分区，只有这一整个硬盘，这要怎么办。
<^k^>  ─> 不想格式化重装所有系统，那样太麻烦了 还有别的拯救的方法没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 conan44304 — 2014-1 …
<freeflying> happyaron: P7你咋root了
<onlylove> 需要root？
<onlylove> 既然需要，那就自己解包打包吧
<iorikyox> 熊包求助，熊包求助
<iorikyox> debian7.7，在从那9
<iorikyox> 在cn99处下载了对应initrd.gz和vmlinuz文件，按照说明都准备好了
<iorikyox> 但选择启动grub后，直接黑屏（找不到iso文件），然后自动重启
<iorikyox> 怎么我用硬盘安装debian，一次都没成功过？
<iorikyox> http://debian.cn99.com/debian/dists/Debian7.7/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/dists/Debian7.7/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<iorikyox> 路径是绝对不会搞错的，之前的7.5也装过，没法安装，到复制文件那一步就报错
<iorikyox> 一点办法都没得，不知道往下怎么搞，也不知道错误在哪里……
<happyaron> freeflying: 没root，就那么直接用的
<happyaron> freeflying: 也没用上SD卡，觉得其实也用不着
<iorikyox> 下面，发一下我刚改好的menu.list
<freeflying> happyaron: 电信版的就用不支持SD卡
<happyaron> freeflying: 我的就是电信版啊
<iorikyox> title Install Debian
<happyaron> freeflying: 没root也没觉得需要SD卡
<iorikyox> root (hd0,0)
<happyaron> freeflying: 要root可以官解bootloader的
<iorikyox> kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=install.386 iso-scan/filename=/debian.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8
<iorikyox> initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.lz
<freeflying> happyaron: 接完后刷啥
<iorikyox> 再去试试吧，不行真没辙了
<happyaron> freeflying: 比如supersu什么的都提供卡刷包
<happyaron> freeflying: 我没root过，可以试试
<happyaron> freeflying: 华为其他型号我做过，P7没
<freeflying> happyaron: 这货待机还不如MX
<freeflying> MX4
<happyaron> freeflying: 做工完爆MX4
<happyaron> freeflying: 看你追求品质，还是追求性能等等各种指标
<happyaron> freeflying: CPU也被MX4完爆，但流畅度和日常用途的体验还是秒那种非大厂的机器的。
<freeflying> happyaron: 目前这个价位里最好的就是MX4了
<happyaron> freeflying: 看你咯
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这个机器上也不用gmail这些？
<happyaron> freeflying: 用啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 全套Google服务
<happyaron> freeflying: 这货自带Google服务
<happyaron> freeflying: 应用商店里可以升级，并且能装Google Play
<happyaron> 貌似华为机器过千的都带Google服务
<alvin_rxg> 华为的 google 能连接？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  蚊子，买了什么
<alvin_rxg> archl: moto g
<archl> alvin_rxg:  那是什么
<alvin_rxg> 什么什么
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好像比我刚买的东西贵1倍
<alvin_rxg> 啊?
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我买了烂大街的手机
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> archl: moto g 才多少啊
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不是￥1200 £180 么
<alvin_rxg> archl: moto g 淘宝上 500￥ 左右啊。。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  噢。这样呀。我不知道呢
<knownbad> 应该是2013款。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 說什麼呢
<knownbad> Moto G.
<knownbad> 说的是梦话。
<knownbad> 最近意外碰上个去过过64的，他自己说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是你在說什麼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道你在說什麼
<knownbad> 就去过64民运。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 劝你退党来的? ._.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我還去過呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 勸你退國民黨？
<knownbad> 你去过？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 廢話 家門口
<knownbad> 那时你几岁？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 6æ­²
<knownbad> 是个朋友的朋友。   自己说正在关心香港民运和刘霞病了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 劉霞是誰
<knownbad> 难为你了。
<knownbad> 64其中一位。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 這裏太多人都經歷了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 算什麼
<knownbad> 刘晓波妻子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 病還是算是輕
<knownbad> 得带老婆出去逛逛了。
<alvin_rxg> 64 跟最近香港的事区别不大啊……
<knownbad> 但人家一直关心着。   没64可能就没有之后的后续。
<knownbad> 所以香港人一直对64感触很深。
<alvin_rxg> 然后在香港上演了一遍……然后……民不聊生……
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-12
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 8 Xfce 安装配置的若干问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465892 众所周知，Debian 8 'Jessie'已于11月5日冻结，通过debian weekly builds下载的testing镜像中，软件源也默认指向jessie分支了。 desktop.png 下面是从安装到正常使用遇到的一些问题。 硬件环境： Quote: Asus u32u Laptop
<^k^>  ─> AMD APU E-450 1.65GHz 4GB RAM Radeon HD 6320板载显卡 Atheros AR9285无线网卡 Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 有线网卡 1. 桌面环境选 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(4) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465893 操作系统内核必须要关注一个具体硬件平台的设备 push2.1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdlenovo — 2014-11-12 8:21
<iorikyox> 安装debian出问题了，Debian installation fails due to CDROM not being detected
<iorikyox> shell中命令mount /dev/sdb /cdrom无效，no such file or directory
<iorikyox> 不知本群有能解决的么
<kandu> iorikyox: 直接 dd 到 u 盘装也行. debootstrap 也行。
<kandu> iorikyox: 你这装法，我没经验。不过看着好复杂。
<iorikyox> debian-install loader安装的时候，提示我使用64位程序安装，但我目前的系统是32位xp啊，fat32的硬盘格式，不知道这算是bug么？
<iorikyox> 我就是xp32位下硬盘安装，硬盘fat32格式，虚拟光驱加载iso，用win32-loader安装好启动文件，然后重启安装，结果死活找不到iso文件
<iorikyox> 在重启后，detect and mount cdrom这一步出错，找不到cdrom
<iorikyox> 之前7.5一样不行，以前的6.x曾经试过，但那时用刻盘在光驱里装得
<kandu> iorikyox: 有 u 盘没?
<iorikyox> 手头没有空余的u盘或者卡片了，都有资料的
<iorikyox> ubuntu随便都成功，教程都顺顺利利的，唯独这个debian，按照官方的文档都装不上
<iorikyox> 真是头大，呵呵
<iorikyox> 谢谢kandu回复我，有空再研究了，谢谢。
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:18
<tenzu> ggarlic: 大蒜
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWIVeIOZfXAACON2J6LrIAAMY7gDMamIAAI5P010.jpg 这车不用锁也没人敢偷了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<slucx> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41654
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 10将包含一个开源包管理器
<yuki_ryoko> 早～
 * qiao 壕们早～
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席
<qiao>  cc iMadper huntxu imtxc mikecao roylez yunfan  ^^
<qiao> iMadper: 国内哪能买到内存大于4T的机器。。
<huntxu> qiao: 早, 首席
<huntxu> 尼瑪首席一出手就是內存4T。。。
<huntxu> 怎麽活
<qiao> iMadper: 找了几家都是说支持到 4T
<iMadper> qiao: ... ... 你们终于批下钱了啊?
<qiao> huntxu: =。=
<iMadper> qiao: 找sgi的代理啊.
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么弄到这么多钱的?
<qiao> iMadper: 老板让找。。最好能扩展到8T以上的。。
<iMadper> qiao: sgi的代理, 或者ibm/lenovo的代理.
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。
<iMadper> qiao: 这种机器, 直接定制就行了啊.
<qiao> iMadper: 好，昨天看了 ibm 和 hp 的官网
<iMadper> qiao: 目前来看, dell / fujitsu 都是肯定有8t的机器的.
<iMadper> qiao: sgi更是有128t以上的机器.
<qiao> iMadper: 我一会找下，打电话咨询吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你打电话给fujitsu的国内部门吧, 我当初找uefi的server打过, 人家挺好说话的, 一个销售一个工程师一起跟我通话
<qiao> iMadper: 好 ～
<iMadper> O0XX: 明天你去办公室嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道，我想去来着..
<O0XX> iMadper: 关键是我没登记身份证
<O0XX> iMadper: 你登记了么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么登记? 我也没有啊
<onlylove> 公司的逗比把新加坡的国旗倒着挂在了旗杆上lol
<tenzu> onlylove: 估计看出来的人也不多
<iMadper> onlylove: 新加坡的又不是欧洲那种只有彩条的, 能看出来吧... cc tenzu
<qiao>  onlylove O0XX 两位壕早～
<iMadper> 德国之类的看不出来比较容易
<onlylove> tenzu: 不知道……反正我刚看到就觉得别扭，刚查了下国旗，果然倒了
<O0XX> iMadper: nancy不是发过一个邮件让等级么
<O0XX> iMadper: 登记
<iMadper> O0XX: 没注意...
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事，不行就闯呗
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<onlylove> iMadper: debian6的busybox里面的tar不支持-p保留权限？
<iMadper> onlylove: 没用过debian...
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是busybox啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 也没用过busybox...
<onlylove> iMadper: debian6的kernel不支持ntfs读取
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己编译个
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者弄个虚拟文件系统.
<iMadper> onlylove: 错了, 用户态文件系统
<onlylove> iMadper: 别闹，我要是有那时间，自己直接装就是了，而不是从虚拟机里面还原
<iMadper> onlylove: 装个ntfs-3g不行吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: debian的系统不支持连接奥巴马的电脑，怎么办？
<tryit> onlylove, 内核里支持啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 用得了三分钟?
<tenzu> onlylove: iMadper 不稍微认真点看的话很容易忽略吧
<onlylove> tryit: 我昨天挂ntfs真的没挂上
<iMadper> O0XX: 把用户名换成奥巴牛就行了
<tryit> onlylove, recompile kernel
<onlylove> iMadper: x86，不是s390
<O0XX> iMadper: 我换成奥观海都连不上...
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁跟你说s390
<onlylove> tryit: 你把busybox的kerenl给我重新编译下！
<iMadper> onlylove: ntfs-3g啊
<onlylove> tryit: 一个空硬盘的裸机，没系统
<iMadper> onlylove: 是个fuse来的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你们不清楚情况别闹好吗，一个空硬盘的裸机啊 cc tryit
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们在办公室？
<tryit> onlylove, busybox?
<iMadper> freeflying: 没啊.
<onlylove> tryit: busybox
<tryit> onlylove, 基于busybox的debian?
<onlylove> tryit: debian rescue mode
<freeflying> iMadper: 我正好在安贞桥，你们要是在下午去找你们
<iMadper> onlylove: 换个好用点儿的工具呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> onlylove: 下载一个arch dd上去
<iMadper> freeflying: 不在啊... 现在进去不安全
<freeflying> 这地的网络太差了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu14.04 HP笔记本 rt3290无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465894 系统装好之后，搜索不到无线网， 每次执行休眠命令 sudo pm-hibernate 之后，再按开机就可以搜索到无线网。 求解决... 统计信息: 发表于 由 gengchaopp — 2014-11-12 10:02
<O0XX> iMadper: 申了一张招行全币种...看看能给我多少额度
<iMadper> O0XX: 招行全币种申请来了干吗用?
<O0XX> iMadper: 刷招行额度。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 我刷10次, 只有一两个地方能刷.
<O0XX> iMadper: 如果额度低，直接就不再考虑招行了
<iMadper> O0XX: 额度低算啥? 中信都是直接给我拒掉的
<O0XX> iMadper: 我其实就是调戏一下小招
<onlylove> tar tar        -[czjaZxtvO] [-X FILE] [-f TARFILE] [-C DIR]
<onlylove> busybox的tar 不支持 -p参数
<onlylove> http://man.he.net/man1/busybox
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ busybox
<yunfan> qiao: 要大于4T你需要专门的那种插内存的机器
<yunfan> qiao: 我前领导以前见过华为给他们（当时在土豆) 推销这种机器
<qiao> yunfan: 华为 ？
<yunfan> 问题是你有啥事情想不开要用>4T内存的单机？
<yunfan> 这不是人为制造一个单点么？
<yunfan> 为何不每个机器都96G 然后多部署几台机器弄成集群呢
<qiao> yunfan: 我们组要这样的机器来做测试  mm / kdump
<yunfan> qiao: 测试组好奢侈啊
<qiao> yunfan: 不不，就要那种单机上是大内存的。。
<qiao> yunfan: SGI 报的bug说他们在64T内存的机器上遇到问题了。。
<yunfan> qiao: 让他们弄个测试机来嘛 反正我没碰到过这么大内存的单机  也许亚马逊的是这种机器 毕竟他们有750G ram的instance
<qiao> yunfan: 人家不给么。。
<qiao> yunfan: 反正也是老板让找。。
<iMadper> qiao: 直接买台ibm z
<qiao> iMadper: 刚看到有个 ibm z 的机器。
<qiao> iMadper: 一会了打电话给ibm的客服妹子。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 多少钱？
<qiao> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> qiao: 不过, rh中国肯买z系列的?
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 千万肯定有了吧
<qiao> iMadper: 这个就不知道了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 老板让找～ 我说找到了，他们买不买就不管我啥事了。。
<yunfan> iMadper: qiao 我在想  买了那机器 测过以后  机器怎么处理 就扔一边了？
<iMadper> yunfan: 用来玩扫雷
<qiao> yunfan: 可以一次开200个
<onlylove> qiao: SGI不是有自己的系统么，可是我记得SGI死了好久了吧？和微软玩玩的
<iMadper> onlylove: sgi没死.
<yunfan> iMadper: 还是用来建个samba服务器吧 把存储地址放 /dev/shm 下 一重启就嘿嘿了
<yunfan> sgi可是以前搞图形工作站那个？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那也半死不活了吧？
<yunfan> 曾经弄mips工作站 很风光啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不啊, 现在专注高端服务器了.
<qiao> onlylove: sgi还是我司的customer了呢。。
<iMadper> onlylove: sgi的uv系列很赞的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就记得win95的时候和微软合作，然后人微软转身弄了个directX
<iMadper> qiao: 不. 是partner.
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后，然后就没听说SGI有啥动静了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那可能是我记错了公司  我搜下看看
<qiao> iMadper: 哦。。哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该没错，当时SGI就是做图形工作站的
 * qiao 我还以为是uv镜呢。。 cc iMadper 
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没搞错 sgi曾经还收购了mips公司
<yunfan> 但是后来又让他独立了
<onlylove> yunfan: win95还有openGL的屏保呢
<onlylove> yunfan: tar包如何校验啊，我只想检查下打包对了没，不想解压
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是他的opengl好像支持不行吧
<yunfan> onlylove: tar -tvf下不就行了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种情况对于包头没损坏 但是数据部分损坏无力
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<iMadper> qiao: http://chaoshi.detail.tmall.com/item.htm?&ali_trackid=2%3Amm_25282911_3455987_13726438%3A1415760046_2k6_335247982&clk1=d520d003018d57c0321332d87d90dcfb&spm=0.0.0.0.AsaOsf&userBucket=16&id=15630237302#app_pvid=200_10.103.30.20_323_1415760014421  你能买嘛?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【天猫超市】屈臣氏 Watsons 苏打水 苏打汽水拉罐330ml*24/箱-天猫超市-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了-尚天猫，就购了
<iMadper> qiao: 为啥我不能加入购物车...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我打包的系统，刚刚装好的，带X，GIMP VLC wm是openbox 才不到600M，我有点担心，虽然整个系统才2G
<qiao> iMadper: 我这也不能。。
<qiao> iMadper: 下架 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 那算了, 空欢喜.
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么叫才600m
<yunfan> onlylove: 60m我都觉得多  你要向tinycore看齐
<onlylove> yunfan: 2G的东西压缩了才600，我心里没底啊，debian毕竟不是tinycore
<onlylove> yunfan: 600M是压缩了以后的
<onlylove> yunfan: dsl不是才50M么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不觉得这个压缩比有啥问题
<onlylove> 哦，那剩下的就是，怎么把它还原回去了……busybox的tar不支持 -p
<yunfan> 为何要用tar 我看人家打包、恢复 系统目录一般都用cpio
<onlylove> * 2009年—SGI被Rackable Systems 收购，改名为SGI硅图国际，重组后的SGI甩掉了债务上的包袱，大踏步前进
<onlylove> yunfan: 印象里面cpio就是有权限控制，tar加了-p一样啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然busybox的没有 那你就用cpio嘛 毕竟人家是专业干这个的
<onlylove> 倒也是，busybox有cpio
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看 SGI还是死掉了嘛，被收购了 cc qiao yunfan
<ShaMoon> ubuntu有没有清理垃圾的软件啊？
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 这个我听说了.
<iMadper> O0XX: qiao:
<onlylove> 说起被收购的，突然好怀念SNK啊
<iMadper> O0XX: qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.3.5.0PyFRp&scm=1007.10152.2215.i41460450352&id=41121947252&pvid=3a62da81-bd81-40f6-bb9b-d9e33e617fba
<ShaMoon> 感觉系统里面的垃圾文件有点多啊。
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CODE 87键 机械键盘 LED背光 白轴 绿轴 程序员神器 美国代购-淘宝网 价格:1250.00 - 1350.00
<qiao> iMadper: 你要送我一个 ？
<iMadper> ShaMoon: apt-get autoremove
<iMadper> qiao
<iMadper> qiao: 给你看看.
<qiao> iMadper: 切，不送我。。
<ShaMoon> iMadper, 哦。
<iMadper> qiao: 我自己都买不起啊
<qiao> 你壕还买不起 ？！  << iMadper
<iMadper> qiao: 真买不起.
 * luobo work
<yunfan> onlylove: 被收购谈不上死吧 mips都被收购好多次了 额
<iMadper> onlylove: suse死了好多次了都
<onlylove> yunfan: 除了强行恶意收购，基本被收购的都是快死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 看SUN
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己看SUN啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是, 我只是想知道, 你觉得suse是死了还是活着呢?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没有想争论的意思. 我只是问一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 你觉得sun是死了还是活着
<iMadper> onlylove: sun死了爱
<iMadper> 死了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: suse呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: suse还活着
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就是说, 死活跟收购没关系嘛~ 毕竟同样被收购了, 有的死有的活, 说明收购不是决定死活的标准
<slucx> iMadper: org mode不能缩进吗？比如段开始缩进4个字符
<iMadper> slucx: 你想自己缩进? 用word啊
<slucx> iMadper: 我想控制
<iMadper> slucx: 有宏的, 我去翻翻orgmode 的手册
<kandu> 好像可以设置显示成有缩进
<iMadper> kandu: 我之前翻手册的时候好像看过.
<tryit> 都是emacser…… cc iMadper kandu slucx
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问，2台linux机器通过一根网线连接，要进行TCP通信，需要做哪些设置？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465895 如题。 两台电脑用的都是fedora14系统，用网线连接，已使用ifconfig设为同一子网下的ip地址，并且用ip addr add 互相加入了ip表，2台机器可以互
<kandu> tryit: 手痛死了，又换回 vim 了
<slucx> tryit: 我不是教徒
<iMadper> slucx: 你是希望在emacs里面缩进, 还是希望export之后的缩进?
<slucx> kandu: Ctrl Caps交换就好了
<slucx> export to html后
<tryit> kandu, console下我用vi
<tryit> slucx, me too
<iMadper> slucx: 没试过, 只知道怎么在emacs页面里缩进
<slucx> emacs里咋缩进？
<iMadper> slucx: #+STARTUP: indent
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃日淘下单了么？ 这几天jshopper延迟好严重
<iMadper> gfrog: 没呢, 没想好买啥呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有合适的机器
<kandu> slucx: 嗯，现在两个都用, emacs 高亮好看，用来导出 html 不错
<gfrog> iMadper: 本子？ 日淘MBA算了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你自己关注的案例太少 facebook收购whatapp难道是快死的？
<yunfan> kandu: 你不用emacs了？
<iMadper> gfrog: mba垃圾中的垃圾. 破屏幕, 破分辨率, 重.
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在哪儿还有13寸的超级本跟mba一样重啊?
<kandu> yunfan: 都用的。现在看源码和导出时候用用 emacs
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，MBA你都嫌重？ 球推荐轻薄机
<gfrog> iMadper: X1C现在多重？
<iMadper> gfrog: 随便个sony都轻很多啊, 还带以太网卡接口
<gfrog> iMadper: 我记得跟MBA差不多啊
<iMadper> gfrog: x1是14寸, 没得比
<gfrog> iMadper: 没13寸版本了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 尺寸不同, 对比起来吃亏太多吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有吧... 一直就14啊...
<iMadper> gfrog: svp13 的以太网卡接口设计的真心好.
<iMadper> gfrog: 不用带多一个转换器
<gfrog> iMadper: 网线用处真不大
<iMadper> gfrog: 还高分屏特别轻
<iMadper> gfrog: 买了个路由器, 配置一下, 然后发现没网口, lol~ 去酒店也需要啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 省得你带其他东西来解决了
<slucx> 要买就买11寸的
<gfrog> iMadper: 去酒店直接用路由转wifi啊，不然手机也没法上网
<slucx> 但是上次看见没网口就放弃了
<iMadper> gfrog: 重点是, 高分辨率的ips屏幕秒了mba的渣渣tn屏一条街啊. 还更轻了
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是你看SGI被收购，摆脱了债务
<kandu> yunfan: 本来用 emacs 主要为了 ocaml 的。因为高亮，插件都不错。但现在会用了之后，发现许多“多做之误”反而成障碍。所以基本还是 vim
<onlylove> yunfan: whatsapp是为了赚钱，SGI那明显是为了活命啊
<kandu> yunfan: org-mode 的话。刚写了个 ocaml 解释器，直接拿源码当 markup 语言用了
<yunfan> kandu: 我用emacs是为了clojure
<yunfan> kandu: 不过我觉得emacs的multi-mode是道路被历史证明是对的
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，大多情况下都比 vim 好
<yunfan> vi的那一套早没了 vim早就不是以前vi那一套了
<yunfan> 只不过是按键习惯用vi的而已
<gfrog> iMadper: 没搜到svp13的网口是啥样。
<yunfan> kandu:  我以前碰见过老外的vi原教旨主义的 连语法高亮都不要的
<iMadper> gfrog: 你有不关心这个 是后盖打开之后, 会让笔记本稍微抬起一部分, 然后折叠的网口会打开, 然后就能插网线进去了
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过我得2年才能换本子，等围观你们的新本子好了，哈哈
<iMadper> gfrog: 你可以先自己买, 然后两年之后拿到钱留着用啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 反正早晚都是你的
<gfrog> iMadper: 看到那个屏幕了，这样不太爽，会影响键盘角度的
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕你已经可以买电脑了？
<gfrog> iMadper: 我那个华硕就这样，打字的话别扭
<kandu> yunfan: 有时候是这样的。预设的东西会成为障碍
<iMadper> gfrog: 本来就应该有倾斜的啊
<iMadper> gfrog: mba默认做成有倾斜的啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 但是屏幕角度会影响键盘角度啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 土豪买X1 3rd gen吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 对, 这样没问题啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 也就是键盘角度没发固定
<kandu> yunfan: 比如 ocaml 我用得比较深，各种语法变换，修改，解释器什么的。emacs 预设的模式就成了障碍了。各种显示出错，补全出错
<gfrog> happyaron: 我屌丝啊，哪买得起新本子
<iMadper> gfrog: 对我来说没压力.
<yunfan> kandu: 可以改嘛
<yunfan> kandu: emacs好处是可以自己加mode嘛
<yunfan> vim就麻烦了
<O0XX> gfrog: 土豪买X1 3rd gen吧
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说那台 x1 3rd在谁手里？
<iMadper> gfrog: 事实上, 轻了那么多, 我已经满足了. 屏幕显示效果更好, 已经是加分项了
<kandu> yunfan: 我不会改..
<onlylove> iMadper: x系列不都是13的么，x1是14的？
<kandu> yunfan: 再说改也来不及，经常改语法的
<iMadper> O0XX: 先说, gm了嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 还没有
<iMadper> onlylove: x1是14的.
<O0XX> iMadper: 快了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，amazon这个不要脸的，leivs满999-600,结果499的裤子涨价到999……
<O0XX> iMadper: 对了，下午要开会
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥会?
<O0XX> iMadper: 看cal
<iMadper> O0XX: 早上jon弄了个20号的会.
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个听不听随便
<gfrog> onlylove: 我也记得x1是13的，但是现在真的都是14寸
<O0XX> iMadper: 当然还是要听的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哈哈哈
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 你们老大要来帝都了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 谁知道
<iMadper> O0XX: 4点lenovo那个?
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦. 行.
<gfrog> O0XX: 对了，每年剩的年假是年底前用完还是3月前用完来着？
<O0XX> gfrog: 3
 * iMadper 无骨牛肋条已下锅
<gfrog> O0XX: 那就可以考虑春节给自己放一个月假了，lol
<yunfan> kandu: 这个倒是 所以可以考虑弄个基于vm的配置语言了
<O0XX> gfrog: zan
<ahbing> 不会
<ahbing>  好不好
<ahbing> 不会
<ahbing> 不会
<ahbing> 好哦
<yunfan> kandu: 不知道要如何造一个类似emacs这样的编辑器 我想用forth家族的语言替代elisp
<ahbing> 测试
<^k^> ahbing:点点点.  11:19
<ahbing> 。。。
<ahbing> ...
<ahbing> 在线？
<onlylove> gfrog: 屏是14，模具还是13
<yunfan> kandu: 我看wikipedia说ocaml性能不错  为何这么吊
<gfrog> onlylove: 竟然能塞进去
<gfrog> onlylove: 我记得老版本是13寸
 * mikecao 土豪们早 cc iMadper` huntxu imtxc  qiao
<qiao> mikecao: 壕现在才上班 ！！！
<gfrog> mikecao: 麦克槽
 * mikecao 诸事不顺阿
<happyaron> 麦克槽。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 卧槽，好久不看cisco培训，SP的lab环境也有虚拟版本了，来一起考撒
<O0XX> gfrog: 你不是已经CCIE了么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 下个月过期
<tryit> gfrog, ccie...
<tryit> gfrog, 高大上啊
<onlylove_> gfrog: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1954361436
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ ThinkPad X1 Carbon 个人评测与感受_超级本吧_百度贴吧
<slucx> 现在guile版的emacs已经release了
<slucx> iMadper`: 天天牛养肉，你这是多虚啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你arch里面, flash版本多少啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我用的pepper那个
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦... ... ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 异端
<iMadper> O0XX: 烧死
<happyaron> gfrog: 求vmdk
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这有毛好烧的，adobe的flash就到11.2
<onlylove_> iMadper: 高版本的都不是adobe的
<onlylove_> gfrog: CCIE求带
<O0XX> gfrog: CCIE求带
<iMadper> onlylove_: 想烧就烧, 你心疼 O0XX 啦?
<archl> iMadper happyaron  onlylove_  有没有便宜的i7 大屏幕高分辨 固态硬盘笔记本
<iMadper> archl: 上了高分屏和固态硬盘了, 就不便宜了
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那就烧吧，我只是怕你烧了 O0XX下个就该烧我了
<archl> iMadper:  呃，那要不带硬盘和操作系统的
<iMadper> archl: 会有不带硬盘的?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你看那个鱼唇的地球人，要不带硬盘的
<iMadper> archl: 90%的女性用户分不清硬盘和内存.
<O0XX> iMadper: 还有不带内存的？
<archl> iMadper: 因为翻译太糟糕了，需要用3个字的时候偏偏喜欢两个字 - 所以现在起名都改三个字了
<iMadper> O0XX: 都没有吧
<kandu> yunfan: lua 更好啊，我是写到一半才想起，蛋疼了，不如用 lua
<gfrog> onlylove_: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 木下载……
<kandu> yunfan: 编辑器的话，都没想过这问题.感觉很脏很复杂
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 询问 jenkins 如何实现编译后 并发部署多个服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465896 需求：使用jenkins实现编译后 并发部署多个服务器 目前只是一次编译后，顺序部署多个服务器，速度比较慢，想提速！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyb_fox — 2014-11-12 11:52
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/yota-phone2
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 普京送习大大的Yota Phone2到底有什么卖点？ | 程序师
<onlylove_> 为毛我觉得俄罗斯那电话比剁手兴的机器强太多
<kandu> yunfan: 性能的话，涉及数学计算，慢得很。其余倒还好
<archl> onlylove_:  对呀。
<kandu> yunfan: 整数的话，因为要移位，计算，再移位，慢。浮点的话，要解引用才能算
<kandu> yunfan: ocaml 没运行时优化的。那中文维基完全胡说八道
<kandu> yunfan: 要性能。还是 fortran cpp 靠谱
<yunfan> kandu: lua挺不爽的
<kandu> yunfan: 挺好的，做配置
<yunfan> kandu: 凡是不是改自己的语言都麻烦
<yunfan> 吃饭
<kandu> yunfan: 不过 ocaml 的编译期优化非常好。gc 能提供的控制权也大。你甚至可以控制 gc 允许任某类型的 floating garbage 数量，并且在运行时调整
<kandu> yunfan: 利用这个特性， java 里面没的系统资源由 gc 控制在 ocaml 下非常容易。前几天写了个 gcFile。不过最近忙博客生成器，没给写策略
<kandu> yunfan: 少打标点了,s/系统资源由 gc 控制/「由gc控制系统资源」
<kandu> yunfan: 关于那移位。ocaml 内部的变量表示是一个 ptrdiff_t, 如果最低位为1就做整数看，若0则做指针，指向变量描述。所以计算整数都得移位。还丢失一个位的精度。做浮点运算还得解引用，再从描述里面拿到浮点数。到现在都不是问题，只有有运行时优化就好。但它没有。所以数学计算，还是不要用它好。或者写 c 扩展。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 14.10 amd64 私人打包版[私人纪念版] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465897 由于儿子满月，没有空暇，本打算放弃14.10的私人打包，但鉴于朋友帮忙和鼓励，也为纪念儿子满月，在百忙中抽出时间制作了本次的14.10版本更新，同理，秉承私人打包的一贯原则，开箱
<^k^>  ─> 即用，使用纯手工打包的制作方法，尽量对系统不做大的改动，确保原汁原味，适合试用，最大的特色就是 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10无法成功共享（samba）ntfs分区中的文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465898 点击ntfs分区中文件夹右键菜单中的“本地网络共享”，可以成功设置共享，但是用其他局域网中的设备访问时却提示权限不足。。。同样的设置，共享家目录中的文件夹却可以正常
<^k^>  ─> 访问。。。明明14.04可以正常使用的。。。现在却不能了，求各位大神赐教～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus …
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问这个是什么问题，调声音的时候出现的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465899 一调声音大小就会出现，出现的时候就是发出出错的啪㗳声。、 123.jpg 上面是出错时候的图。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlz6330108 — 2014-11-12 13:09
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi 模式安装ubuntu 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465900 电脑是联想启天m4350（cpu g2030 h61芯片组），uefi模式安装ubuntu一直不成功，无法进入系统（没有双系统），求解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 镜花水月de时代 — 2014-11-12 13:17
<yunfan> 马云对我的帮助就是，现在一提双十一别人都会问都买什么好东西了，而不是问我为什么还是个光棍
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 恐惧比利剑更伤人--《冰与火之歌》 
<nyfair> 朱君，中文wiki一堆机翻文，各种词条逻辑调理不清，还是不是冒出个我觉得，这堆逗逼为什么好意思说比度娘百科有逼格？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 别看中文咯, 人气不够
<lainme_> nyfair: 可以当作英文版索引，找到后点左侧进英文页面
<nyfair> lainme_: acg相关的词条，英文比中文还不如
<lainme_> nyfair: 不看acg的，其他的还不错，引用和外部链接也比较有价值
<tryit> google比英文wiki来得快点 cc nyfair
<tryit> nyfair, 直接搜英文wiki上的也不错
<archl> iMadper: 真快，小米到手了我还没拆呢
 * archl 倒霉在还是没卖出去老手机
<lainme_> archl: 不卖了，扔
<archl> lainme_:  。。。
<archl> lainme_: 还不如送人呢。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 老手机是什么?
<archl> lainme_:  弹涂鱼好可爱呀！ cc adam_magic_pack
<lainme_> 这是怎么了……
<archl> lainme_ adam_magic_pack  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1798265
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 老手机是什么?
<archl> adam_magic_pack:   http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42310541263&grade=8.0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 三星 i9250 google galaxy nexus 转让 - 淘宝二手 价格:¥500.00
<iMadper> archl: ç±³4?
<archl> iMadper:  红米1s - 599
<archl> iMadper: 我这是第一次用4核处理器的计算设备呀。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 移动4G版么? 是的话就和我妈的手机一个型号
<iMadper> archl: 赞.
<onlylove_> lainme_: 罗杰最近没吃药
<onlylove_> lainme_: 万事小心
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 是的
<archl> onlylove_: 我吃了呀，多元维生素
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 萌萌哒
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10 总是提示红色的惊叹号，apt-get update后出现如下，请帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465901 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources 错误的报头行 [IP: 202.118.1.64 80] W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources 错误的报头行 [IP: 202.11
<^k^>  ─> 8.1.64 80] W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... 4/Packages 错误的报头行 [IP: 202.118.1.64 80] W: 无法下载 <a …
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 还买了手环
<jzp113> 有爬虫高手吗
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 弄潮儿
<archl> adam_magic_pack iMadper 现在的问题是，我有些恐惧哈，从来没贴膜过，会失败吧。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 路边十块钱搞定
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 12了. 10块钱的少了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 10块钱买了2膜，试试。 cc iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我的手机删掉天猫和艺龙之后刷刷快, 可以支撑我等五寸五模NFC
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩, 大于5寸的不好用
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 支持
<kandu> iMadper: 耳放的话，linux 上插上就能用吧?还有，手机的模拟信号输出到耳放再放出声音，有什么好处?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我等5寸的iphone7好了. 相位对焦 + 光学防抖 + 高容量电池 + 2G内存 + ips屏幕 才是完美配置啊.
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 什么时候回来的?
<jzp113> 哎 我想爬虫个课表
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 周日
<iMadper> kandu: 耳放不需要驱动, 直接对模拟信号做运算放大.
<archl> adam_magic_pack 看中国的android软件，要求长长的一串权限哈 - 全枪毙
<iMadper> kandu: 很多耳机, 如果你输出功率太低, 根本带不动, 声音也不好听.
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 你们人全回家了? 你老板他们也各回各家了都?
<kandu> iMadper: 哦。
<iMadper> kandu: 手机模拟信号直接放大, 底噪也会被放大的
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 我在办公室呢
<iMadper> kandu: 不如直接线性输出然后连外置放大器.
<kandu> iMadper: 那些带 usb 的耳放从电脑/ipad 拿数字信号再放大的
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 你也不嫌麻烦, 办公室安保不是很事儿么
<archl> iMadper: 需要3G RAM呀。
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 这暖和点。。
<iMadper> kandu: 那些不是单独的耳放了, 那些是usb声卡.
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: good point...
<iMadper> archl: iphone短期不可能到3g吧...
<yaguang> 我哪也没逛
<kandu> iMadper: 多谢大湿答疑解惑
<archl> iMadper:  索尼的相位对焦技术好差劲 那很难么为啥 phase detection翻译作相位。。。
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿言重了.
<iMadper> archl: 相位对焦和反差对焦只是取舍而已.
<iMadper> archl: 相位快, 反差对焦精细.
<iMadper> archl: 我希望手机是相位对焦的, 因为我更希望操作简单快速, 我对画质要求不高.
<archl> iMadper:  希望DoF超级大也就不怕跑焦了~
 * archl 所以就不需要对焦了~
<iMadper> archl: 当然需要对焦了. 对焦其实就是选择一个你想要的平面而已.
 * archl 很不明白为啥很多喜欢虚化呀虚化呀北京呀。
<archl> iMadper: 呃。我一般倾向于全拿下来。不喜欢虚化
<lainme_> onlylove_: 说的有道理
<iMadper> archl: 别人怎么知道你拍的是啥?
<archl> iMadper: 自己决定想看啥
<tryit> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1798364  怎么会如此诡异……
<lanch> hi ，EE ，launchpad 上面怎么看一个包当前的版本是 稳定版本还是开发版本 ？
<lanch> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lxc/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<^k^> lanch: ⇪ Launchpad
<iMadper> archl: 光圈够小就可以.
<archl> iMadper:  光圈小又要拍动态 = 超级贵重
<iMadper> archl: 我要求低, 现在手机的拍摄质量完全满足我的需求. 如果对焦更快点儿就更好了.
<iMadper> archl: 所以我要相位对焦.
<tryit> iMadper, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1798364 瞧瞧……求解答
<archl> iMadper:  王子和王子过上了幸福的生活 - leeeee 这花痴转载的。
<iMadper> tryit: 你file一下 arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc给看看~
<tryit> iMadper, 看了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 竟然是给人民币
<iMadper> tryit: 是你的系统下的可执行文件嘛?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你收到了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 给嘛人民币？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 没, 我问了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX expense
<tryit> iMadper, ...32 bit
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 税呢?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我记得很早就说了给人刀啊，从nancy的那个公司账户
<O0XX> 转
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 艹，啥时候发啊？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 报销还交税 要死啊?
<iMadper> tryit: 所以你执行不了, 是吧~
<tryit> iMadper, 打开了兼容模式是不是可以？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: setve说按以前的走 =,=
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 发rmb, 如果不交税, 就必须有发票了
<gfrog> iMadper:报销交税的话是逼人每次都多开发票的节奏
<iMadper> gfrog: 有发票就不用交税了嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 有些东西没法开发票，per diem啥的
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你去米国开个发票，回来党国也不认
<iMadper> gfrog: 对啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我也不懂啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 所以收税就是鬼扯
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是发rmb, 怎么避税啊?
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.zhihu.com/question/24589309/answer/28313209?utm_campaign=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_source=rss&utm_content=title
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 怎样利用发票纳税，发票的运作是怎样的？ - 赵欣的回答 - 知乎
<O0XX> iMadper: 走nancy的账户
<O0XX> iMadper: 等于nancy给你转钱
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道…… 而且我想不通为毛要给党国交保护费
<iMadper> gfrog: 为了cdo部门能在中国跟政府机构谈合作?
<O0XX> gfrog: 因为需要党国的保护了呗
<lanch> happyaron： 请问 在Launchpad 上面看包的当前版本状态，开发版本还是稳定版本
<lanch> happyaron: 请问 在Launchpad 上面看包的当前版本状态，开发版本还是稳定版本
<O0XX> happyaron: 请问 在Launchpad 上面看包的当前版本状态，开发版本还是
<O0XX> 稳定版本
<O0XX> 	
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 啥啊, 开发票是为了抵税
<microcai> 不是开了发票你就不用交了 .
<gfrog> iMadper: 毛儿啊，cdo在党国没生意啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 为了嘛~ 以后说不定就有了~
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是pes跟党国联系密切
<gfrog> iMadper: 表示不太可能
<iMadper> gfrog: pes确实跟党国有沟通了
<onlylove_> SLAX下载好慢
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1798560
<leemeng0x61> nyfair, 露的太少
<onlylove_> yunfan: cpio好像不能跳过文件？/proc这样的我不想一起打包，我琢磨下弄个可以引导的USB盘吧，捎带着把备份好的还原回去
<microcai> 你把这个个系统打包成  cpio ? 放进 initramfs ?
<microcai> 好主意!
<onlylove_> microcai: 打包cpio 好像要不能启动被打包的系统
<onlylove_> microcai: tar打包的话可以用exclude排除不想打包的对象，但是busybox的tar偏偏不支持 -p
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04在VMware下联网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465902 我使用其他的Ubuntu版本能够正常联网，使用NAT模式。但是安装14.04后，无论是桥接模式还是NAT模式，都无法联网。求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 biubiubiu — 2014-11-12 14:23
<yunfan> onlylove_:  /proc 是内核模块生成的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 坏消息，debian的busybox没有cpio
<onlylove_> yunfan: 意思是说，我找个USB启动的环境之间用tar还原回去好了
<onlylove_> yunfan: busybox这条路不通
<onlylove_> yunfan: slax不知道为啥下载特别慢，弄puppy好了……
<happyaron> onlylove_: 可以让debian的busybox开cpio啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: busybox是个静态文件 自己编译就是了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 发bug骂街
<happyaron> yunfan: 貌似d-i里用的不是static版
<happyaron> 虽然另有提供static版本
<yunfan> happyaron: 一般作为日常包不用静态版 但是许多发行版用busybox是用在initramfs里 那个肯定静态了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我不需要debian的busybox有cpio，它的tar支持 -p就行
<onlylove_> happyaron: 可是它不支持
<happyaron> onlylove_: 要啥就去骂街啥
<onlylove_> happyaron: fuck the busybox's tar？
<happyaron> 可以啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我觉得我这几天傻透了，前几天和你说的那个button，可以用class定位，我在xpath里面傻乎乎的加速了//iframe，然后……没有然后了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 没事，我回去看看我机器上的grub4dos还在不，在的话加个引导就是了，反正puppy啥的也不难用
<yunfan> onlylove_: 完整的发给我看看 你坑了我好久 那天我那个选择表达式应该是对的
<onlylove_> yunfan: css选择不到，因为有iframe，但是xpath可以，我觉得问题出在case脚本上，因为有个goto fame的操作
<happyaron> onlylove_: o
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我不清楚 selenium处理xpath的时候是不是在这个frame里面找的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果是在iframe里面找，那么xpath里面有iframe就找不到了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正去掉//iframe的话就可以了
 * onlylove_ 恨死 CSS和XPATH了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<onlylove_> gfrog: 候总昨天发话了
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<onlylove_> gfrog: 拜壕的踢掉
<gfrog> O0XX: 中午想跟你说啥来着…… 忘了
<gfrog> O0XX: 我没拜啊
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我没拜啊
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你问蓉蓉昨天怎么被踢的
<gfrog> onlylove_: 现在猴总不在，啊哈哈
<imtxc> 早啊
 * imtxc 膜拜首壕 happyaron
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 妹子壕
<imtxc> archl: 路由器到手了，这货真大 cc gfrog
<gfrog> iMadper: 还真买了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 还真买了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 刷个openwrt看看
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩啊，趁着便宜
<imtxc> gfrog: 已经刷上了
<happyaron> imtxc:
<onlylove_> imtxc: 啥路由？tp的？
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<cherrot> imtxc, 买路由器了？
 * cherrot 膜拜首壕 happyaron 
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> 妹子壕才是真壕，其他都是白扯
<imtxc> cherrot: 昂 WNDR4300 cc onlylove_
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后搞这个 http://www.samsonly.us/?p=85
<sevk> gfrog: ⇪ 基于OpenWRT的自动翻墙路由器 | Samson's Ponder
<gfrog> happyaron: 首壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是我
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 二壕
<happyaron> freefly1ng 是首壕
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕
<imtxc> http://hong.im/2014/03/16/configure-an-openwrt-based-router-to-use-shadowsocks-and-redirect-foreign-traffic/ 这种方式如何 gfrog
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 配置一台基于openWRT的路由器使用shadowsocks并智能穿墙 | 北落师门
<cherrot> imtxc, 真有钱  我准备在极路由上搞
<imtxc> cherrot: 马蛋
<imtxc> cherrot: 极路由比这个便宜？
<cherrot> imtxc, =.= 你的多少钱？   极路由方便~
<imtxc> cherrot: 249
<imtxc> cherrot: 一样吧，刷了openwrt之后有区别/
<imtxc> ？
<freeflying> onlylove_, 现在再看谁拜嚎,直接踢
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个没看到怎么把域名解析出来的ip用iptables推进ss里
<gfrog> imtxc: 看似还要手工添加
<imtxc> 对
<onlylove_> 还好只是deopped,差点看成booted
<gfrog> imtxc: 我那个是给解析出来的ip打标记然后iptables直接扔tunnel
<imtxc> 编译环境下载起来好慢
<archl> 话说 那路由器有什么鱼噢哪个。
<huntxu> happyaron: 妹子壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 话说vpn用啥搭比较方便靠谱， pptp 不靠谱吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 没妹子啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 方便的多，只要自己维护一套域名列表就好了，不用再写iptables
<happyaron> huntxu: 求介绍
<archl> imtxc: 噢。你说的是当vpn么。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 左右手啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 搭建vpn  ->   http://pritunl.com/#install
<imtxc> archl: 不是，是当 vpn 客户端
<happyaron> huntxu: wtf..
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Pritunl - Enterprise VPN Server
<gfrog> imtxc: ss一样用，ss是tunnel方案
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 那天看天下足球，克拉默和克洛普真的沒有什麽特殊關係？
<archl> huntxu: 看到 iphone5c 广州卖2000
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我们貌似已经有450s
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 門興犧牲真大。。。
<archl> huntxu:  不过必须是移动的
<gfrog> imtxc: 其实翻墙分三步： 建tunnel -> 获得正确域名解析 -> 把相关流量推进tunnel/ss
<huntxu> archl: 不關心
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 至于每步怎么搞，你随意组合
<archl> huntxu:  怎么了？
<imtxc> 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你去办公室了?
<imtxc> 搞好了去张大妈晒单骗积分去
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没, 我看文档了.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嗷
<archl> imtxc: 积分有什么用？
<gfrog> imtxc: 小心被喝茶
<archl> imtxc:  金币都没用。
<imtxc> archl: 我也要换东西喝
<archl> imtxc:  50金币毫无意义
<imtxc> archl: 是么。。。 那算了...
<archl> imtxc: 换东西？
 * iMadper 有七十多金币...
<imtxc> archl: 对啊，领码什么的
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> imtxc iMadper 话说你们用 天猫超市么
<iMadper> archl: 不用.
<imtxc> archl: 旁边有人用，怎么了
<archl> imtxc iMadper  感觉平时价最便宜的就是那玩意呃
<archl> imtxc iMadper  当然北京有本地的绝对只本地网站我全不知情
<nyfair> 弱鸡
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 在家快闷坏了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 快带上电脑, 去星巴克看小说泡妹
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昨天去苹果手机维修点, 别的来修手机的, 都是漂亮妹子啊!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赶紧再摔一下拿过去修
<archl> nyfair:  弱鸡鸭？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不用啊, 不摔也能进去
<archl> iMadper:  不用修呀，直说我想买 mac pro
<archl> iMadper: 噢是修手机党呀。。。
<iMadper> archl: 啥都不买也能进去吖... 说啥还.
 * archl 看错了
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<archl> iMadper: 现在妹子没有不漂亮的了，都爱打扮
<iMadper> archl: 有些底子不好的, 怎么打扮都是丑.
<archl> iMadper: 从小整治的话，底子稍微差点也凑合，还能整容呢
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 周五去office? APEC不是今天就完了么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我明天就去...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: why?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 要测试
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 顺便预订450s
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: qa又不去
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: qa明天不去啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 安保一直加强到13号
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX^^
<gfrog> iMadper: 450s？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 后天才好
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么说?
<iMadper> O0XX: qa不去的话...
<iMadper> gfrog: t450s啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<gfrog> iMadper: 我猜奥巴马还没走
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 好好测试t450s, 好的话我到时候买个内部价的
<iMadper> gfrog: 正好请他吃沙县小吃
<adam_magic_pack> "from 06 to 13 November because of APEC event"
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 帽帽的老内核(3.2/2.6)有没 backport SO_REUSEPORT 呢?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 母鸡啊, 红帽有3.2和3.6的内核?
<iMadper> kandu: 帽帽有在用3.2的kernel的rhel????
<gfrog> kandu: 帽帽有3.2内核么？
<kandu> 烦死了，我都想换 bsd 了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 2.6还是有的 .
<gfrog> kandu: RHEL6是2.6.32
<gfrog> iMadper: rhel7是3.10.x？
<iMadper> gfrog: .
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕贵司啊，可以到处旅游
<iMadper> kandu: 这个你得找红帽大中华区首席内核测试  qiao 来解答
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你可以到处旅游?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你可以到处旅游?
<gfrog> freeflying: 还到处旅游？ 他们在坡国被折磨吐了
 * O0XX 要用skype才发现自己居然没装 pulseaudio...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我不行啊, 我以为你行
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 原来你俩都不行。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: 直接奔alsa撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 蛤蟆组得又在台湾哈皮呢
<O0XX> gfrog: 现在最新的skype只支持pulse了
<gfrog> O0XX: 你可以到处旅游?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总 求你了, 别在埋汰我了 我有点恼火了都
<gfrog> freeflying: 他们貌似只能去湾湾不是……
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 咋了啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 所以我迁移到PA了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你老埋汰我, 洗刷我
<gfrog> O0XX: 卧槽，这么没节操的skype
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: PA好PA妙
 * iMadper 擦擦擦, 我忘了skype账号了
<freeflying> gfrog: osprey旗舰店有个324的包，靠谱不
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 回你邮件了没啊？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不理我
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？ 链接？
<O0XX> gfrog: 对，我不装pulse就看不到任何输出设备...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，看来是坑里有萝卜了
<iMadper> gfrog: 给了链接咱俩立马买了, 然后候总一看没货了...
<O0XX> gfrog: 有新坑？
<gfrog> O0XX: 么得
<gfrog> iMadper: 我有鹰包了
<gfrog> iMadper: 你不是G包么
<iMadper> gfrog: 不妨买多几个啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 后背一个前胸一个装忍者神龟？
 * gfrog daily call去了
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你不说我还真没想起来，我的vm里面没装alsa!
<onlylove_> O0XX: 这要回去还原了才热闹
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然没有了
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: err
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚才突然没声音了, 是我聋了嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，是你瞎了
<iMadper> O0XX: 有道理.
<imtxc> 额，连vpn就失败了，再看看服务器配置去
<kandu> adam_magic_pack, iMadper, gfrog: 找到了. 6.5 的时候 backport 过去了
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QJRVBU/?t=joyo01f-20&tag=joyo01f-20
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QJRVBU/?t=joyo01f-20&tag=joyo01f-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> kandu: 6.5, 那时候我都不在帽帽了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是个啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃还是TUMI/Samsonite比较合适
<imtxc> 居然要重启
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: bye
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我是说路由器得重启才能连上我的pptp
<onlylove_> imtxc: 乃一年在vpn上花多少银子啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 5刀？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 一年？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩，是5刀/年
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我用的do，去年充5刀送50嘛， 能用11个月
<onlylove_> imtxc: ^
<onlylove_> imtxc: 有送的啊……我还以为就5刀
<alvin_rxg> do 是 vps ?
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: digitalocean？
<wangli> iMadper, 你又耳鸣了呀
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 那不然 do 是啥？
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 都知道是这个了，自然是vps
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<freeflying> gfrog: 会员等级： 儿童卡会员    可用里程：9056公里
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是你娃的？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 国航换了票之后定级里程会减少么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃娃飞的都比我多
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋可能啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 乃娃飞的都比我多
<gfrog> freeflying: 里程比我多啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在定的仓位都tmd是25%里程的经济仓
<iMadper> O0XX: 大阪机房好慢啊
<freeflying> 员等级： 金卡会员    可用里程：72476公里
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这边很快啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 这周霓虹网络似乎有问题
<gfrog> iMadper: 我的vpn一天一断
<iMadper> gfrog: 我这周访问问题也很大
<iMadper> gfrog: O0XX 为啥没问题?
<O0XX> iMadper: 换那个很热的地方的
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个估计会快
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 对了，球个自动重启daemon的脚本，我自己写的不太灵，有的时候启动不起来
<gfrog> i
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂..
<O0XX> gfrog:superviser
<gfrog> iMadper: 大概他的在美国，记成日本了
<gfrog> O0XX: shell写的么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 他可能在日本国内拍片呢, 所以访问日本很快.
<O0XX> gfrog: http://supervisord.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Supervisor: A Process Control System — Supervisor 3.1.3 documentation
<gfrog> iMadper: 也可能之访问霓虹国内的网站
<O0XX> gfrog: 我记得是python写的
<gfrog> O0XX: openwrt有个procd，但是也不太好使，进程死几次之后丫就不给重启了
<gfrog> O0XX: 是python的，openwrt上不好跑啊，还得装py package
<O0XX> gfrog: 你还非要shell的啊...这个...
<nyfair> 5刀一年？好贵
<nyfair> 我10rmb2年
<O0XX> gfrog: 我记得以前有个shell的...但是找不到了
<iorikyox> debian还是装不上，cdrom这关总是过不去，会是磁盘AHCI设置的问题么？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我的rider17到了
<cherrot> iMadper, 果然贵有贵的道理啊。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞, 你多久跑一次, 跑多长啊?
<iMadper> cherrot: 呵呵, 哥的是预言3
<cherrot> iMadper, 不跑，穿着遛狗
<cherrot> iMadper, 哼
<cherrot> iMadper, 我一看比美亚还便宜 就果断入了
<iMadper> cherrot: 预言3是我入手的最值的东西.
<iMadper> cherrot: 缓震提升太明显了.
<cherrot> iMadper, 你体重减得下来么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 不能, 今天中午炖牛肉, 吃了两碗半米饭 + 一堆菜 + 一堆牛肉
<iMadper> cherrot: 还有一碗丸子汤
<cherrot> iMadper, =。=
<iMadper> cherrot: 你觉得我能减体重?
<cherrot> iMadper, 你这是去新东方进修了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我老妈做的
<cherrot> iMadper, 啥时候上你家蹭饭去啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 等我出任ceo迎娶白富美走上人生巅峰之后, 天天来都行
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04有没有支持autoCAD文件的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465904 我的ubuntu14.04安装好后，想打开原来的autoCAD图纸但是没有找到可以打开这个文件的软件，请教有这样的软件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-11-12 16:35
<cherrot> iMadper, 迎娶首壕 happyaron  就可以了 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: ... .. ...
<onlylove_> O0XX: openwrt应该有perl或者python吧，或者那东西干脆就是全shell的？
<O0XX> onlylove_: 啥？
<onlylove_> O0XX: g蛙不是刚抱怨openwrt还要python package嘛
<O0XX> onlylove_: 我不知道...
<archl> 靠。
<tryit> iMadper, 安装了几个库，OK了
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<archl> 红米的后盖我都打不开，那狗屁提示算啥！
<archl> 小米破烂体验。。。
<archl> 原来启动需要60秒的。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度影院V2.1发布——一个全新的体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465905 via: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/deepin-mo ... xperience/ 历时两个月的开发，Deepin团队自豪地向您宣布：深度影院2.1版本发布啦！ 深度影院2.1是一个重要的阶段性版本，确定了深度影院的基础设计，同时为
<^k^>  ─> 替换QtAV后端前的最后一个版本。 简洁、精致 <a class="highslide" href="http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/wp-content/uploads/2014
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper O0XX 今年培训报了么？
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。红米1s，启动耗时2分钟还是没动静，可能卡死了。
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41844
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IPython笔记本应用变成科学数据分享利器
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 第一次启动慢
<archl> 。。。第一次知道手机刚到手就死机的情况。。。
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  为什么呀。。。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: OOBE
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ^^
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  别骗我呀，我从来没用过盒装没启动过的手机
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 第一次慢 以后就好了 不信就试试嘛
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  5分钟过后，现在还是哪个图标
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥?
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 终于好了。。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 手机第一次启动慢, OOBE
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他的是死机吧...
<archl> iMadper: 看样子不是死机呀，是红米1s第一次启动需要时间为4分钟30秒以上
<iMadper> 开了50分钟会, 就最后说了句, "谢谢, 拜拜"
<O0XX> iMadper: 我连拜拜都不说
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我连会都不开
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: 膜拜.
<onlylove_> OOBE，Out-of-box experience
 * O0XX OOBE: Out-of-Order Binary execuate
<lainme_> onlylove_: 现在可以用sage cloud
 * O0XX OOBE: Out-of-Office Business Eclusive
<adam_magic_pack> OOBE 出柜体验
<adam_magic_pack> OOBE Out-of-box experience 出柜体验
<iMadper> 家里的电信越来越慢了, 打算换航天宽带的100m光纤去
<O0XX> iMadper: 航天宽带？ 能直连国际空间站么？
 * adam_magic_pack 困 睡一觉
<archl> imtxc:  我现在发现自己拍摄都是用M或S大小了，这个1200万像素相机被我当成600万像素以下用着
<iMadper> O0XX: 能啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 那能跟杨立伟视频么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你想跟杨利伟裸聊? 你真重口.
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/79617/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ SSLStrip 终极版 ：location 瞒天过海 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我感觉中国式主题丑爆了。为啥呢。。。
 * archl 承认自己完全没有学会那种审美观
<archl> maplebeats:  话说，抢到一圈餐厅半价代金卷，出去吃么
<maplebeats> archl: 加班达人
<archl> maplebeats:  你不是你不是掉帘子了么
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 现在在哪，还在企鹅？
<gfrog> casparant: 卡斯啪
 * archl 需要储存照片的设备了。
 * archl 现在持有40GB照片和图像
<casparant> gfrog: yoo
<archl> cherrot 有了相机真快 - 拍到了6300张了
 * cherrot php sucks  ！
<cherrot> archl, 一天几张？
<archl> cherrot:  不知道呀。多数是废片，因为一个要重复拍好多下，或者玩高速连拍——按下就是一排
<archl> cherrot: 10月5日到手的，算算吧。
<archl> cherrot:  每天 180 。。。
<yuki_ryoko> 我擦图书馆里吵死了
<yuki_ryoko> 跟菜市场一样
<archl> yuki_ryoko: 炸了它
<yuki_ryoko> 四楼都能听到一楼的人打电话
<maplebeats> 我622块钱买了个kindle~
<freeflying> maplebeats: pw2?
<maplebeats> 恩
<maplebeats> 京东真是良心大大的
<archl> maplebeats:  。
<freeflying> maplebeats: 现在还有货？
<archl> freeflying:  壕要出手了
<archl> freeflying:  有货，赶紧下手呀
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<maplebeats> archl: ：（
<maplebeats> freeflying: 不知道，你可以去试试。。。
<archl> maplebeats:  怎么了？
<archl> maplebeats:  这么有钱的你
<archl> maplebeats:  我前夜晚拔草了-
<archl> maplebeats: 身边这么多东西都没利用好卖傻
<freeflying> archl: 不打算入了，还是看实体书更有感觉
<archl> freeflying:  壕的世界
<archl> freeflying:  有空间以后你要卖书么？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41847
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 打补丁无需重启补丁有望合并到内核
<onlylove_> freeflying: 实体书太沉
<freeflying> onlylove_: 能重多少
<onlylove_> freeflying: 根据书的内容多少决定，对kindle来说，800页和100页没区别，但是实体书就有差距了
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:55
<iMadper> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/611193
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Mizuno 美津浓 WAVE RIDER 18 缓冲系次顶级跑步鞋 549元包邮_天猫优惠_什么值得买
<archl> onlylove_:  不会的，壕有车有空间
<iMadper> cherrot: 你的rider 17多少钱?
<archl> iMadper: 你怎么把cherrot 也拖成了跑奴。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 630 rmb
<iMadper> archl: 他不跑...
<freeflying> iMadper: 跟我上次在香港买的价格差不多
<iMadper> cherrot: 这个是不是更值...
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂...
<iMadper> freeflying: 香港真是美啊, 我也想去
<cherrot> iMadper, 尼玛 这样不好吧………………
<iMadper> cherrot: 再买一双吧, 新一代的
<cherrot> iMadper, 双十一他店里都没货啊艹
<youdontknowme> cherrot test
<iMadper> cherrot: 我的预言3才六百多... 海涛的...
<archl> cherrot: 简单的说是很多人看到别人买了双十一，馋了，才开始去买。。。 cc iMadper
<cherrot> iMadper, mizuno美津浓谐音专卖店   我只在旗舰店看的。。
<archl> cherrot iMadper  还有心里反感双十一的，就在这时候开始买了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我看美亚rider17是100多刀啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 美亚不特价的时候, 从来都是很贵的啊
<archl> iMadper cherrot  满世界寻最低价的中国人呀
<sennn> 32g 金士顿  usb3 u盤 86元貴不貴??????
<cherrot> iMadper, http://www.amazon.cn/Mizuno-%E7%BE%8E%E6%B4%A5%E6%B5%93-%E7%94%B7-%E8%B7%91%E6%AD%A5%E9%9E%8BWAVE-RIDER-17-J1GC140301-270-%E6%B7%B1%E8%93%9D%E7%81%B0%E8%89%B2-%E7%99%BD%E8%89%B2-%E7%BA%A2%E8%89%B2-42/dp/B00KT1WGAW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1415786419&sr=8-3&keywords=rider+18
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 【Mizuno 美津浓】 Mizuno 美津浓图片 Mizuno 美津浓价格 Mizuno 美津浓 男 跑步鞋WAVE RIDER 17 J1GC140301 价格:￥ 781.00
<youdontknowme> 有人要联系bluetooth键盘吗
<cherrot> archl, 伤感。。
<archl> iMadper: 我买了一条裤子，还算满意 - 今天就都不包邮了。 双十一的时候几乎什么在tmall都包邮。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> iMadper, 把你拉入黑名单 =。=
<sennn> ?
 * iMadper 开心啦, 吃饭去~
 * iMadper 感觉自己萌萌哒~
<cherrot> iMadper, 卧槽 这贱人
<cherrot> iMadper, 快送我炖牛肉
<mikecao> iMadper, 我穿了k20,听给力的
<archl> iMadper:  那些优衣库，迪卡侬之类的很多没特价但是就是没了邮费 - 省邮费 cc cherrot
<iMadper> cherrot: 过来吃啊, 炖了四斤呢
<iMadper> archl: 因为本来也不贵啊
<archl> iMadper: 快递来
<archl> iMadper: 对我来说，上衣不能超过70，下身不能超过100
<archl> iMadper: 牛肉给我吃呀
<maplebeats> archl: 什么东东
<maplebeats> cherrot: 壕
<cherrot> maplebeats, 鞋
<cherrot> iMadper, 淘宝专卖店靠谱不
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我才买了一双，不能再剁了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我好饿。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:05
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来碾压 iMadper 吧
<archl> maplebeats:    我买了红米1s手机，小米手环，3斤猕猴桃，5斤洗衣液，几点小零食送出了。
<maplebeats> archl: ！！！！
<maplebeats> archl: 真有钱
<archl> maplebeats:  我真想给自己买巧克力
<archl> maplebeats: 最便宜的时候呀。下个月就不怎花钱就好
<archl> maplebeats cherrot  我最爱吃零食是巧克力 - 。。。但是 100元都舍不得拿出来。。。
<archl> lol
<maplebeats> archl: :(
<archl> 给我爸买了100元的摄影书。
<archl> maplebeats:  算了 -=- 我觉悟了，不吃不会怎样
<archl> maplebeats:  招行我换到了哈根达斯 -第一次吃到，就比以前吃的$4冰激凌好一点点而已
<maplebeats> archl: 哈根达斯我没觉得有啥特别的味道。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 原料摆在那里呀
<archl> maplebeats:  不可能有突破的。
<archl> maplebeats: 好吃的，用抹茶冰激凌兑柚子茶
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu连不上电信光纤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465907 sudo pppoeconf 设置了用户名，密码，一路点OK。最后出来如下提示： Timeout waiting for PADS packets Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery Timeout waiting for PADS packets Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded pppd 2.4.5
<^k^>  ─> started by root, uid 0 Timeout waiting for PADS packets Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery 用ifconfig，只显示有eth0和lo，并没有pp …
<archl> maplebeats: 收了我的老手机吧。400给出 -~ 三星 9250
 * iMadper 吃饱了
<archl> iMadper: 坏人。我生吃米饭
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 贵组在湾湾又有啥活动啊？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 或者说, 我不知道啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 难怪猴总说乃们组到处旅游
<iMadper> gfrog: 你还好意思说?
<gfrog> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你出去玩肯定比我多多了啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 我就去过一次美帝, 你只去过一个地方?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我那是出差啊，大哥，天天忙到蹲酒店吃盒饭的节奏
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 我那也是出差啊, 还有项目要做的啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 原来出去旅游的都是传说
 * O0XX 求蹲酒店吃盒饭啊...
<iMadper> gfrog: 子虚乌有啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实迪卡侬的东西就很不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 他家的羽绒服不行吧?
<archl> freeflying: 大体不错，细节不管 - 怎么说呢，少注意那么多边角的时间，就能节约
<iMadper> freeflying: 我买了件500块钱的羽绒服. 感觉迪卡侬做, 也不止500了
<archl> iMadper:  我觉得羽绒服主要还是看材料吧?
<iMadper> archl: 对啊.
<archl> iMadper:  那应该没啥问题 -
<iMadper> archl: 工艺也是问题, 钻毛问题
<freeflying> iMadper: 他们家得鞋子不错
<iMadper> archl: 羽绒服很考验工艺的.. 钻毛啊, 羽绒分布不均匀之类的, 都是很严重的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 没关注过
<archl> freeflying: 什么鞋子？休闲的？
<archl> freeflying:  iMadper  如果说大牌的话，迪卡侬已经算是少数支持中国制造的大批量运动服装品牌了吧
<archl> iMadper freeflying 我被赠的nike 之类的全都不是中国产的
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 不得不说红米屏幕真差劲
<cherrot> iMadper, 我退货了~
<cherrot> archl, 求赠 nike~
<archl> cherrot: 好。你喜欢什么颜色的呀，你不是说少侠请自重么，那些全是nike
<cherrot> archl, 噗 拜土豪
<cherrot> archl, 我不要你穿过的 lol
<O0XX> archl, 求赠 nike~
<archl> cherrot O0XX  直接要钱就是了
<archl> cherrot
<archl> cherrot O0XX  两个比我富的家伙。。。
<archl> cherrot O0XX  壕狠心呀，我都没几件衣服不是别人送的，更没几件到手就是新的
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ... ... 然后买了r18了? 明智
<iMadper> archl: 我不在乎哪里生产的.
<archl> iMadper: 我在乎
<iMadper> archl: 我现在穿的上衣是斯里兰卡生产的, 裤子是墨西哥的, 鞋是中国的, 我觉得都很好啊
<archl> iMadper: 。不是说质量
<archl>  happyaron  买了什么样的牙刷？
<cherrot> iMadper, 对呀 不买白不买
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩, 便宜了小一百块钱, 还是个新款. 赚了
<cherrot> iMadper, 希望不是假货吧
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot:  你又买了一双？
<mao_> momo 申请IPO上市了。
<cherrot> archl, 可以说是换了一双
<cherrot> mao_, 还招人不。。
<mao_> cherrot,  这个我就不知道啦/
<iMadper> cherrot: 招
<mao_> 百度百家里有一篇分享移动通信应用的文章，写的很好。
<mao_> www.d1net.com/uc/company/313275.html  这里也可以看一下。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯为什么没能阻挡陌陌上市 - 企业动态_统一通信频道 - 企业网(D1Net)_企业IT网络通信 第1门户 (@ d1net.com)
<douglas> hi
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  19:36
 * archl 买了红米后发现栽了一点，京东买的无损音乐放不下了~
<douglas> 买无损音乐？
<archl> douglas: 好吧，是租
<yuki_ryoko> 卧槽差点晚修迟到了
<yuki_ryoko> 吓坏了QAQ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中止恶性循环 : 儿子:"爸爸,你小时候,你爸爸打过你吗?" 爸爸:"打过。" 儿子:"那你爸爸小时候,他爸爸也打过他吗?" 爸爸:"当然,也打过。" 儿子:"爸爸,假如你愿意和我合作的话,我们可以中止这种恶性循环的暴力行为。"
<douglas> 我听歌都是网上下的
<archl> douglas:  几乎是废话，除非搞到cd和本地互相复制
<archl> 又是一个单声道音箱。
<douglas> 那你说租是什么意思
<douglas> 能租个女朋友吗
<archl> cherrot:  http://item.jd.com/1309188769.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ MIZUNO美津浓 8KN-30227R 男女款 慢跑鞋 WAVE RIDER 16 黄/蓝/黑 39【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<archl> cherrot:  16代只要399呀
<archl> cherrot:  欺负你好玩好玩好好玩呀~
 * archl 戳戳 iMadper  今天欺负萌萌哒
<douglas> 。。。。
<archl> douglas: 所有的女朋友都是租的
<archl> douglas: 我的标准是从来不存在所有权
<douglas> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douglas.de
<kves> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Parfümerie Douglas: Parfüm und Kosmetik online kaufen bei douglas.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Parfümerie Douglas: Parfüm und Kosmetik online kaufenbei douglas.de (@ douglas.de)
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<archl> alvin_rxg:  8GB果然不够存 flac的， 160首就要快3GB了，手机没空间了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 花了￥3买了160首flac的。中国租音乐真便宜。
<alvin_rxg> 谁信你是租的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 虚拟的，又没有所有权，根本就是租的
<douglas> 我去
<douglas> 你这个骗纸
<archl> douglas: ？
<archl> douglas: 租的就不能收费了？扯谈呢，世界上什么不是租的
<archl> 那么寂寞了。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 现在QQ的最好解决方案是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465909 wineqq之前用感觉太不稳定，不知道现在咋样了，而且要装wine感觉稍嫌麻烦 主要还是想要个稳定的解决方法，基本的群组，加图片都要比较稳定，消息及时 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxjzfm — 2014-11-12 20:
<^k^>  ─> 33
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:56
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 关于amd64位系统安装32位运行库的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465910 看网上的教程，有人说用这个命令安装 sudo apt-get install ia32-libs，但是用了这个命令后，返回如下信息： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 关于amd64位系统安装32位运行库的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465912 看网上的教程，有人说用这个命令安装 sudo apt-get install ia32-libs，但是用了这个命令后，返回如下信息： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • elementary OS 号称是最漂亮的linux！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465913 1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg 构建基于 Ubuntu 14.04 个人感觉简单，大气，不像ubuntu那样问题多。可以一试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-11-12 21:06
<alvin_rxg> oh...... lol....  http://www.zhihu.com/question/26570309
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 怎么看待许多大神一身戾气的现象？ - 知乎
<jusss> 辛亏我不会c++，要不还不被喷死
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你已经被喷死了。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你鞋带开了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你裤子拉链开了
<strongnju> evince 文档查看器能否让字体加粗
<iorikyox> hello,everyone,debian had installed successfully
<iorikyox> hd install ,successful,Orz
<archl> strongnju:  不能
<strongnju> archl, 这样...有没有什么推荐的pdf_reader?
<iorikyox> foxit?
<iorikyox> foxit for pdf
<strongnju> iorikyox, 我原先用Samutra PDF
<iorikyox> too simple,libre office is ok
<strongnju> iorikyox, Sumatra
<iMadper> okular
<iMadper> 目前我用过的, 最好的pdf阅读器: okular
<iorikyox> okular need KDE
<archl> strongnju: 没啥可以满足你吧。
<iMadper> iorikyox: 歪果仁?
<iorikyox> it is hard to chat without ibus^
<archl> strongnju:  想不到有什么推荐的，我又不是你
<iorikyox> omg
<strongnju> archl, 其实evince也够用了，就是看久了难受
<archl> strongnju: 换好显示器
<iMadper> okular是目前来看, 效果最好的pdf 阅读器. 无论他依赖什么.
<strongnju> iMadper, KDE is too slow..
<archl> iMadper: 。。。没啥区别的
<archl> 显示效果来说
<iorikyox> anyone is the best with background-color-changabel
<iMadper> archl: 效果不一定是显示效果.
<iMadper> archl: 为啥大家都在用莫名其妙的语言, 不是中文也不是英文?
<iorikyox> ......
<iorikyox> ibus is coming
<iMadper> ibus is coming 这句话怎么理解?
<iMadper> okular玩么支持笔记/高亮/标注, 并且复制粘贴时保留格式.
<iMadper> s/玩么/完美/
<iorikyox> see you later
<iMadper> strongnju: 跑okular并不需要启动kde
<iMadper> strongnju: 事实上我既不启动gnome也不启动kde, 照样用okular.
<strongnju> iMadper, thanks, i will try!
 * jusss 最好的pdf阅读器 => firefox
<iMadper> jusss: 别闹了, 渲染速度就被其他浏览器给灭掉了.
<archl> iMadper:  is coming 是新出产物要放出的信号
 * strongnju Sumatra PDF 的字体就渲染的特别漂亮
<iMadper> archl: ibus不是出来很久了?
<archl> iMadper:  Linux 4.0 is coming from nowhere
<iMadper> archl: 我理解这句英文, 但是我不懂为啥要这么说.
<archl> iMadper:  io ** 那家伙 经历了什么，我不着调
<iMadper> archl: 我也不着调
<archl> strongnju:  背后是 mupdf  linux下你只能用 mupdf 的原ui和另外一个（我忘了）
<iMadper> llpp不知道是不是用mupdf的.
<archl> iMadper:  http://music.jd.com/60046046.html 这个，当时我用 100个京豆交换的好像
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 《Life Asks For Nothing（生无所求）》专辑、《Life Asks For Nothing（生无所求）》所有歌曲_汪峰 - 京东数字音乐 价格:￥5.99
<iMadper> archl: 我听音乐只听几个人的, 而且我已经付费在线听了. 所以没必要再买了
<archl> iMadper: 我一般懒得在线听 -网络不好。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet 驱动安装问题【小白求助】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465914 第一次安装ubuntu,对linux的操作不熟，楼主是小白一个T-T。 然后遇到了wifi的问题。wifi开关打不开，似乎是驱动的问题。 型号如下。 yusn@Yusn-Wang:~$ lspci|grep -i net
<^k^>  ─> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 …
<iMadper> archl: 我用手机离线下来了.
<jusss>  (eval (cons 'princ '('blabla)))
<jusss> 为啥里面的blabla还要加'呢
<freeflying> happyaron: ustc的mirror挂了？
<jusss> cl的eval不用绑定环境这点很棒
<archl> iMadper:  还好吧，我这一下载，栽了。。。手机空间成0了。
<archl> iMadper:  用手环解手机。觉得小米手环还好。
<iMadper> archl: 没用过.
<iMadper> archl: 我倒是觉得指纹解锁很好
<archl> iMadper: 壕。
<archl> iMadper: 我还没用过指纹解锁之类的
 * archl 总是被歧视，用指纹就用中指
<archl> 崔健是谁，为啥被墙？
<chihchun> yo
<boosure> yo
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 从vimundo恢复文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465923 莫名其妙地，我编写的一个程序，源文件丢失。 但是~/.vimundo/里面，还有其 undo 历史记录文件。 求助，恢复大法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2014-11-12 22:44
 * archl 才知道手机摄像头的广角镜和微距镜这么便宜。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，，，，我的ubuntu12.04开机直接进入xbmc，无法进入系统界面。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465924 我的ubuntu12.04开机直接进入xbmc，无法进入系统界面，为何啊，，，，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinbozhang — 2014-11-12 22:53
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 论坛的字体很别扭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465925 我刚刚重新安装ubuntu14.04 英文版，然后安装了中文语言包。 发现在用firefox浏览网页的时候，有很多字体很别扭 3.png 但是百度搜索倒是挺正常的 2.png 请问，怎么调整啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bwilling — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-11-12 22:54
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道啊
<iorikyox> ibus is not fine now,share the link of installing debian on windows http://www.mintos.org/newbie/debian-install.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How to install Debian | 薄荷开源网
<iorikyox> it seems that python has some problem,goagent doesn't work
<iorikyox> and show a new word i learn:it is a real pain in ass------------:D
<iorikyox> see you ,everyone
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-13
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • [教學] Ubuntu 14.04的調校（台灣適用） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465934 　 　　本文為Ubuntu 14.04的調校，請在更新作業系統及補完語言介面後，按 Ctrl+Alt+t 叫出終端機，將各項調校指令拖曳到終端機中執行。 若有使用到文書編輯指令「nano」，請在編輯好之後，按 Ct
<^k^>  ─> rl+o 寫入（並按 Enter 確定），然後按 Ctrl+x 離開。 另外，正體中文環境的預設套件伺服器經常掛掉，如果掛 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 配置JDK环境后 /usr/local 目录不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465938 如题，还有就是ibus 和 fcitx 输入法 都没有拼音 ibus默认的拼音 居然分割拼音有问题 什么都打不出来。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 搞软件的人人 — 2014-11-13 9:44
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41849
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox将支持多进程和64位Windows
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41850
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软披露影响所有Windows版本的高危漏洞
<qiao> onlylove: 壕早～
<archl> onlylove:  壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41854
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | iOS安全漏洞允许攻击者用恶意应用替换已安装的合法应用
<archl> onlylove:  我用了 nightly 版本时候mozilla自动请求测试哈，整体崩溃了
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/75812/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://blog.jobbole.com/75812/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<onlylove> ^k^: 鱼唇
<woju> 如何将/list -yes的结果保存到文件里面，每次登入用/list是不是会被封？
<iMadper> woju: 取决于你的客户端.
<woju> iMadper: irssi
<iMadper> woju: 那你得找个用irssi得人问.
<iMadper> woju: /join #irssi
<woju> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> woju: 去里面问去
<woju> iMadper: 恩
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer和Gnome mplayer播放某些影片会自动加速播放，以两倍以上的速度播放。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465939 smplayer和Gnome mplayer播放某些影片会自动加速播放，以两倍以上的速度播放。而且这些影片速度是不可调的，使用自带的totem播放就没有这个问题，totem播放的
<^k^>  ─> 速度完全正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcjoeng — 2014-11-13 10:12
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<ypwong> 有谁见过 UOF 格式的文件？
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 壕
<imtxc> qiao: title 壕
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  10:28
<imtxc> iMadper: 色壕
<imtxc> ^k^: bot 壕
<iMadper> ypwong: 网上查是《中文办公软件文档格式规范》国家标准(即UOF--Unified Office document Format，中文简称“标文通”)  ?
<ypwong> iMadper, 是的
<iMadper> ypwong: 我看回复说, wps就能打开.
<ypwong> 我现在的 wps 没法保存 UOF
<imtxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8976666/ MARK 这条为嘛匹配不中捏
<cherrot> imtxc, 拜首壕去 cc happyaron
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在不是不让拜了么
<cherrot> 我现在的 wps 没法保存 UFO
<imtxc> UFO? 听起来好高级
<imtxc> 辣是个什么格式的文档
<qiao> iMadper: 色壕早～
<iMadper> qiao: 首席. 有进展嘛?
<imtxc> qiao: 首席. 有进展嘛?
<qiao> imtxc: =.=
<nyfair> 煤老板煤老板，带我玩网游
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助：安装不了Goldendict的dsl词典（不清楚文件名应该是什么） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465941 在网上搜到了一款汉葡词典，下载后的文件里包含了一个dsl文件以及bmp文件，如图： 根据在网上介绍，将dsl转成dsl.dz，并将bmp压缩成对应的zip，将dsl.dz和zip放在同一个文
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：安装不了Goldendict的dsl词典（不清楚对应文件名应该是什么） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465942 在网上搜到了一款汉葡词典，下载后的文件里包含了一个dsl文件以及bmp文件，如图： 原压缩包.jpg 根据在网上介绍，将dsl转成dsl.dz，并将bmp压缩成
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【求助】关于amd显卡催化加安装后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465943 如题，我安装了amd显卡催化剂，安装成功后，重启后就黑屏，显示如下信息。是内核模块加载不出吗？然后过几秒，英文就没有了。只有一个光标在屏幕上闪。另外，开机的时候也听不到声音
<^k^>  ─> 。求大神们帮助 *Setting up X socket directories... *Restoring resolver state... Loading tp-smapi kernel module...done. Setting batte …
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: UOF吧
<^k^> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  11:09
<cherrot> happyaron, :D
<cherrot> happyaron, kidding
<happyaron> :)
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 内核编译到一半直接跳出了怎么查哪里出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465944 没有任何信息 直接跳出 统计信息: 发表于 由 ioiomi — 2014-11-13 11:14
<onlylove>     一个SSL漏洞是错误，两个是事故，三个是蓄意破坏。
<onlylove>     苹果、OpenSSL+微软=一屋子的NSA
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/56981/microsoft-fix-18-years-bug
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软“紧急”修补 18 年前漏洞， NSA 阴谋论再度热议 - 开源中国社区
<yunfan> 科目三过了  onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不等于本本到手了么
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/56975/microsoft-opensource-dotnet-framework
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微软开源 .NET 框架 实现跨平台 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 这是微软的阴谋！
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 周一要去考下文明驾驶
<onlylove> 直接搞死mono的节奏
<kandu> onlylove: mono 不用去搞, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1808094 本身就不行。3行代码，30万行出错
<O0XX> iMadper: 我想搞个百度音乐的VIP了
 * O0XX 写我的Java去
<iMadper> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我就在用vip啊.
<onlylove> O0XX: 我有事找你
<kandu> 连基本的 tco 都做不对
<onlylove> O0XX: selenium怎么模拟鼠标的真实操作啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 我有个页面，鼠标点可以，selenium点击就不行
<onlylove> 真要命，指甲广告都做公司了，刚看一眼邮箱还以为被垃圾广告了，再一看，公司发的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助，安装了amd显卡催化剂，黑屏问题】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465945 如题，我安装了amd显卡催化剂，安装成功后，重启后就黑屏，显示如下信息。是内核模块加载不出吗？然后过几秒，英文就没有了。只有一个光标在屏幕上闪。另外，开机的时候也听
<^k^>  ─> 不到声音。求大神们帮助 *Setting up X socket directories... *Restoring resolver state... Loading tp-smapi kernel module...done. Se …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<O0XX> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove> O0XX: 就是selenium模拟的鼠标操作无效
<O0XX> onlylove: 这啥东西，我不知道...
<onlylove> O0XX: 那就干脆点，java有模拟鼠标操作的类库啥的不
<O0XX> onlylove: 你用java写网页？
<onlylove> O0XX: 鼠标事件也成
<onlylove> O0XX: 我不用java写
<onlylove> O0XX: 我写testcase用java
<O0XX> onlylove: 好吧...
<onlylove> O0XX: java可以写网页啊，咋了，看淘宝
<O0XX> onlylove: 我明白你在干什么了，用java写测试用例自动测试点击是吧？
<onlylove> O0XX: 是的
<O0XX> onlylove:  你用junit?
<onlylove> O0XX: 不理解，我不会java，之前的代码，我接手的
<O0XX> onlylove: java有个比较通用的单元测试的库叫junit..
<O0XX> onlylove: 里面有个robot
<O0XX> onlylove:可以干这个
<O0XX> onlylove:  http://jfcunit.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<onlylove> O0XX: 有没有那种网页，反robot的，只能你用鼠标点的
<nyfair> 巨硬自己搞.net的linux版本了，那个sx mono是不是可以死了？
<archl> nyfair:  mono早死了
<O0XX> onlylove: 这个啥意思？
<onlylove> O0XX: 就是类似反外挂的那种，
<nyfair> archl: 你胸小不要说话
<O0XX> onlylove: 你说页游 反 按键精灵这种？
<O0XX> onlylove: 这个我真不知道了...
<onlylove> O0XX: 嗯，差不多
<O0XX> onlylove: 找个老司机问问吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，如果sx的mono能死，那就死干净点吧
 * O0XX 想要linux版的visual studio
 * iMadper 想要linux版本的麻将消除
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是啥，gnome的游戏里面不是有个么
<iMadper> onlylove: 是嘛? 那我可以弄一个玩玩.
 * onlylove 想要linux版windows
 * imtxc 想要 linux 版本的美女视频斗地主
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得之前gnome游戏里面有个连连看还是啥，就是麻将花色的
<iMadper> onlylove: Mahjongg
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过我好久不用gnome了
<O0XX> onlylove: 那个跟windows版的差远了》。
 * archl 想要一台笔记本电脑
<iMadper> O0XX: 来
<onlylove> O0XX: 不不不，那个玩法多
<iMadper> O0XX: 给你看看
<archl> o0
<onlylove> O0XX: 一个样式玩一局玩了好久……
 * iMadper 不如windows 8的那个好玩.
<onlylove> O0XX: 最后放弃了
<archl> O0XX:  因为没有美女所以差劲？
 * iMadper 没有背景图片, 没有北京音乐, 没有动画效果. 
<archl> iMadper:  windows 8的那个能赢呀，gnome的那个我赢不了
<iMadper> archl: 那我就更不玩了
<onlylove> iMadper: 那些都次要的，linux版的费脑筋才是真的
 * imtxc 最喜欢听的就是斗地主的背景音乐
 * archl 受够了 gnome 变态出品的 俄罗斯方块，绝对不会给你可以填上空的砖块
<iMadper> onlylove: 我要简单的
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，你提出来，单曲循环
<iMadper> O0XX: 带饭了嘛?
<archl> imtxc: 单曲循环？变态呀
<O0XX> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> O0XX: 你丫那个大显示器分辨率多少啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 一步到位?
<onlylove> iMadper: 简单的啊，那你去windows吧，linux下面的游戏似乎都考验智商
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是自带的
<imtxc> archl: 打牌的时候放
<O0XX> iMadper: 2560x1440
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 流弊
<O0XX> iMadper: 又去一步到位？
<archl> iMadper imtxc 根据昨夜小米手环分析，我在1点到5店之间有2/3时间在熟睡，之后只有1/4的时间熟睡，那么我准备每天晚上只睡4个小时。
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然咧? 你说
<imtxc> O0XX: 流蔽
<archl> o0
<O0XX> iMadper: 大盘鸡？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 熊
<archl> O0XX:  下场，你个破 nick
<archl> O0
<O0XX> archl: ...
<archl> O0XX: 输入你的nick要不停的切中英文
<O0XX> archl: 需要么？
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^^需要么？
 * archl 扇 O0XX
<iMadper> O0XX: 不需要... 但是却是不好输入
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是个0么
<iMadper> O0XX: 确实不好输入
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 还好是0, 要是1就没办法输入了
<iMadper> O0XX: 1是选择候选词, 0可以直接输入上去.
<im1xc> 这样呢
<im1xc> lol
<O0XX> im1xc:这个简单啊
<im1xc> O0XX: 你丫什么输入法
<iMadper> im1xc: 没用, i打头的拼不出字来, 所以不麻烦
<im1xc> iMadper: 噢。
<imtxc> 关键老分不清楚丫是0还是o
<iMadper> im1xc: 去掉i.
<imtxc> O
<O0XX> imtxc: 那是你的字体问题
<imtxc> 咦
<m1x> O0XX:  试试？
<imtxc> 我去，居然有个我的马甲
<O0XX> m1x: 这个怕啥
<O0XX> m1x: 还是很简单啊
<imtxc> m1x: 这个怎么了
<m1x> O0XX: 靠，输入你自己的。。。
<O0XX> m1x:我这个确实不容易
<O0XX> m1x: 这才有效果么
<imtxc> O0XX: 防 kick？
<O0X> O0XX: 你安全了
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX 你们这群神经病
<onlylove> O0X: 防毛kick，gui客户端点谁踢谁
<O0X> onlylove: 谁用 gui 客户端的
<O01l> 。。。
<O01l> split
<O0X> onlylove: 我是说 op 们
<O01l> palomino|working: 找不到找不到linux笔记本呀
<O0X> 啥叫 linux 笔记本
 * O0XX 我决定收拾一下桌子..太乱了...
<O01l> O0X 就是适合我的
<O01l> O0X 大屏幕高分辨率强CPU兼容硬件
<O01l> O0X 不要显卡
<O0X> O01l: 收购了联想dell hp 中的任意一家，然后让丫定制
<O01l> O0X 好麻烦
<O01l> O0X 需要个10年八年的。难受
<O0X> O01l: 没事啊，你先把钱转给我，这10年我来麻烦
<O0X> O01l: 到时候给你一台你需要的笔记本就好啦
<O01l> 算了，开溜
<O01l> 扯皮
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第16课 学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465946 1、论坛是交流分享的场所 2、论坛采用发帖、回帖的方式 3、选中设置字体、颜色、拉开行距 4、添加表情 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-11-13 12:18
<O0XX> iMadper: 晚点去吃吧...人多》。
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla推出基于Web技术打造的虚拟现实游乐场 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465947 今年6月的时候，Mozilla发布了支持Oculus Rift的Firefox的一个早期版本。而现在，该公司已经正式发布了展示Web虚拟现实技术的网站，它就是MozVR。该网站提供的体验与Google Chrome差不多，其旨在
<^k^>  ─> 探寻在Web上提供“本地化虚拟现实”(native VR)新极限。另外，本次发布也是庆祝Firefox十周年的活动之一。 …
<sennn> wow i 回來了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 支持Ubuntu IBM扩展POWER8服务器产品 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465949 来源：IT168 目前IBM公司正在努力扩展其POWER8服务器产品线，并将其作为公司持续努力推出一个有竞争力产品工作的一部分，以期替代英特尔基于x86架构的服务器系统。 Power8芯片及其服务器系统于今年
<^k^>  ─> 四月首次问世。新系统中的一个代表就是IBM Power S824L服务器。 “Power S824L是一款基于双插槽4U设计的服务器 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 太可怕了！断开网线黑客也能盗走你的数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465950 来源：腾讯科技 一旦电脑感染病毒或者木马，一般人首先想到“先断开网线”，避免机密数据通过上网通道被窃走。不过根据安全专家的研究，即使是断开网线的“PC孤岛”，黑客也能利用
<^k^>  ─> 电磁波等技术，“隔空”盗走数据。 以色列Ben-Gurion大学的安全研究人员，研究并且实现了利用FM调频无线 …
<sennn> 安全達人
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 调查显示80%的开发者正在使用开源软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465952 来源：oschina Forrester，Black Duck software 和 North Bridge Venture Partners 三家公司，针对1400名开发者做了一项调查，发现84%的人在使用开源软件。参与调查的开发者不仅仅只是来自于开源公司，也有来自
<sennn> 吃飯了嗎都?
<sennn> ......
<onlylove> O0XX: 度娘网盘的session多长时间超时
<O0XX> onlylove: 不知道...
<sennn> pptp 連不上 什麼原因?
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3407205407
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 免费办理贴吧信用卡，限时抽小米4，100%得贴吧会员！_章鱼卡吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> firefox又抽风了，200M的文件下载了50M和我说下完了
<sennn> 網絡不穩定,和firefox無關
<sennn> 我這裏vpn全被封了!!!damn
<nyfair> sennn: 我卖你个账号
<nyfair> sennn: 给我200，让你用到后年国庆
<sennn> 被封了 不要錢我也用不了了!
<nyfair> 不走pptp，走巨硬的ipsec
<sennn> 好
<sennn> 但沒錢
<nyfair> pptp那sx协议，只有用linux的卢瑟才会要
<sennn> 沒辦法
<nyfair> 用windows啊
<sennn> 一樣連不上
<sennn> 汗
<nyfair> 有评测的，ipsec比pptp占用开销少，速度更流畅
<sennn> 好吧,如果你免費給我一個
<nyfair> sennn: 免费也可以，你为我打工
<sennn> 打什麼工?
<nyfair> sennn: 在你大腿上写正字
<sennn> 爲什麼?
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我什么都没看见
<nyfair> 因为你想不劳而获，那只能用身体还债了
<sennn> 沒懂
<nyfair> sennn: 没事，我会帮你找温柔的黑蜀黍的
<sennn> 什麼玩意兒
<nyfair> sennn: 那你又是什么玩意儿
<sennn> nyfair, 吃便便去吧!
<nyfair> iMadper: eexp: adam8157: 出来干活了
<nyfair> ^k^: alvin_rxg: 还有你
<leeeee> 牛牛姐！
<iorikyox> 这里居然也有吵架
<nyfair> leeeee: 抱抱
<leeeee> 33
 * nyfair prpr
<iorikyox> linux……a real pain in ass,forever
<iorikyox> 搞定了系统，搞不定软件
<sennn> 衰哥?
<iorikyox> 现在，ibus仍然无法启动
<sennn> 我來幫你,說說情況
<iorikyox> 还不会装语言包，默认装的是en
<sennn> 啊
<iorikyox> browser看fox living，几秒就卡死不懂了
<iorikyox> 不动了
<iorikyox> goagent还顺利，弄好了
<sennn> gea在我這裏被封了的說!!!!!!
<iorikyox> 唯一值得欣慰的是，debain的gnome界面非常符合2.x的样式，弄了弄theme，搞定了50%
<sennn> 你用debian?
<iorikyox> nautilus的背景色搞定了，侧边栏背景色还没搞定
<iorikyox> 是。昨天装的
<sennn> 試一試Korora 系統吧
<sennn> 包你滿意
<iorikyox> gae是封不死的，你试试吧
<sennn> 不被封了
<sennn> 就這樣被封了
<sennn> googlecode被封了
<iorikyox> 由于本地isp疯狂劫持放广告，我决定自己学着搭建dns，所以迁到linux上
<iorikyox> 不会的，还是你自己的设置问题，我这里都正常，全球没障碍
<sennn> 試一試基於fedora的korora系統
<iorikyox> 以后吧，现在先弄debian
<sennn> 好吧
<iMadper> 会有网站是党国封不死的?
<iMadper> 党国是懒得理gae, 想封掉分分钟的事情
<sennn> 我這裏已經證實被封!!!
<sennn> 連ssh都封掉了!!!
<iorikyox> 肯定不会下死手的
<sennn> 天哪
<iorikyox> 否则根本没得用呢
<sennn> 我這裏也已經山窮水盡了
<iMadper> shadowsocks这种无协议的都能时不时给个reset
<iorikyox> 我这里还正常使用中
<iMadper> sennn: 你自己有vps嘛? 有的话用用 O0XX 写的翻墙工具.
<sennn> GFW太屌了
<sennn> 沒有
<iMadper> sennn: 买一个呗
<sennn> 好的
<iorikyox> gae还是可以的，找找ip换么，还有，新版不一定好用，换旧版试试
<sennn> 技術宅表示:無計可施!!!
<iorikyox> 没有google的日子，只能换yahoo或者bing代替，baidu是绝对不用的
<iMadper> sennn: 哪儿有技术宅连翻墙都不会啊?
<iorikyox> 就是么
<iMadper> iorikyox: baidu好用的很啊
<sennn> 是的,正解
<iorikyox> 不用，本地专门劫持百度
<sennn> 百度難用
<iMadper> 百度知道是最靠谱的问答网站.
<iorikyox> 劫持的令人发指
<iorikyox> google更适合
<sennn> Gfw 太他媽屌了
<iorikyox> 争取今天弄好一切配套软件，加油
<sennn> 放油!
<kandu> 通过 gae 访问 https 网站可行不?
<^k^> nyfair, 有足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  13:33
<iorikyox> facebook、twitter、google哪个不是https？
<kandu> s/gae/goagent
<sennn> 話說 翻完牆幹什麼呢?
<sennn> 我很彷徨
<O0XX> sennn: 上百度
<iMadper> sennn: baidu.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Baidu（バイドゥ） (@ baidu.jp)
<sennn> 好
<sennn> 正解
<iMadper> sennn: 搜片巨方便.
<sennn> 屌
<imtxc> ,NNND
<O0XX> sennn:搜屌也方便
<sennn> 好,甚好!
<O0XX> sennn: 嗯，是要肾好
<sennn> 一點即透
<sennn> 人才也
<nyfair> http://br.baidu.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Baidu
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，刚才有个骚货骂我
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 安保还那么麻烦?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 谁?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:嗯
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 幸好没去
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 裸检
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 安保太变态了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 拖鞋托袜子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你的毛线裤衩脱了没?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你连这个都知道..
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 还要脱袜子... 真麻烦
 * iMadper 截图
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你这op怎么当的, 我一来牛牛就击鼓鸣冤
<iMadper>  adam_magic_pack: 啥情况?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我啥都没看到啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概可能又被你ignore了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在ignore是空的
<iMadper> *** Ignore list is empty
<zhouqt> adam_magic_pack: 杯具的人儿
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙蛙.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就是你那时候不在，13点10分之后
<gfrog> iMadper: 做咩
<iMadper> gfrog: 打个招呼
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper O0XX 嘛安保？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要和蛙一起考CCIE咩
<iMadper> onlylove: 我连ccna的水平, 都需要再学一年
<onlylove> iMadper: CCNA很EASY的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说CCNP学一年我考虑下
<iMadper> onlylove: 我网络知识 == 0
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 在家工作一周多, 习惯白天洗澡了 =,=
<onlylove> iMadper: NAT的圆锥半圆锥我还是听你说的，我过CCNA都没问题
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你又脱了裤子了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 洗完了都
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是听 huntxu 说的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 应该不是
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实，问题是，ccna好像不考这个，考这个估计要CCNP或者更高
<huntxu> iMadper: 圓錐一定是你說的
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦...
<huntxu> 只有被cisco毒害了的才說的出來
<onlylove> gfrog: iMadper想和你一起考CCIE
<iMadper> ... .... ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 我最近不靠
<gfrog> onlylove: 我最近不考
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是一次過的？！
<iMadper> onlylove: 首先, gfrog 已经考过了吧? 其次, 我得先学ccna去
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，cisco的圆锥概念很奇葩，juniper的nat概念好理解些
<onlylove> huntxu: 乃在木星么，为啥如此仇视cisco
<huntxu> onlylove: 參見上兩行
<happyaron> iMadper: 直接上IE
<onlylove> iMadper: 首先，CCIE会过期，其次，考CCIE不需要任何 前置
<iMadper> happyaron: 我肯定不行啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 需要有点儿网络知识吧, 我还没有呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 考CCNP貌似需要CCNA，但是CCIE可以直接考
<tryit_> iMadper, 用cscope吗
<iMadper> tryit_: 以前用
<onlylove> huntxu: 好吧，拜木星大神
<huntxu> gfrog: 半年了，MPLS還是一片空白，書都沒買
<gfrog> huntxu: 同
<iMadper> onlylove: 贵的很, 考不下来都浪费了
<gfrog> huntxu: 为了笔试开始看光网络了，我擦，完全看不懂
<tryit_> 之前有考CCNA CCNP的打算……
<onlylove> tryit_: 3年期
<tryit_> onlylove, 3年考下CCNP?
<onlylove> tryit_: 如果你先考CCNA，三年内考CCNP并通过，那有效期就延长三年
<onlylove> tryit_: 不是3年考下，而是证书有效期
<tryit_> onlylove, 哦
<onlylove> tryit_: 换句话说，现在考过，3年后就需要换证
<tryit_> onlylove, 过期是个蛋疼的问题
<onlylove> tryit_: 没啥好蛋疼的，技术在发展
<huntxu> gfrog: 光網絡。。。你這樣我這輩子都追不到。。。
<onlylove> tryit_: 你不能抱着以前的老技术坑人
<tryit_> onlylove, 思科的考费也不低……
<onlylove> tryit_: 其实问题在于，如果你有对应的工作的话……
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • MySQL数据库直接量与数据类型总结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465955 本文介绍下，有关MySQL数据库中的直接量与数据类型的一此知识，用于学习MySQL数据类型还是不错的，有需要的朋友参考下。 　　MySQL直接量是指一个直接的值，是一个固定的、不会改变的值。 直接
<gfrog> huntxu: SP里考一点点核心网的玩意，不过我没兴趣啊……
<iMadper> 考试是重要收入来源啊
<onlylove> tryit_: 一个CCIE工资很客观的
<gfrog> onlylove: 毛线
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道不是设备么
<iMadper> onlylove: 毛线
<gfrog> onlylove: RSIE出去也就5-6k
<onlylove> gfrog: 你在作甚
<tryit_> onlylove, 问题是没有对应工作
<iMadper> onlylove: ccie实验室选手, 工资并不高
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以通过这张paper获取高工资啊，很多地方没这东西不让去
<onlylove> iMadper: 换句话说，你连实验室选手的工资都拿不到
<gfrog> onlylove: 那都是老黄历了，现在IE满地都是，不值钱了。也没哪家必须要这个，顶多是做项目的时候租些IE牌照表明资质
<iMadper> onlylove: 要考虑投入和回报的比例.
<onlylove> gfrog: 对啊，资质啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，不成比例，不考了
<gfrog> onlylove: 要资质租牌子就好了
<onlylove> gfrog: 现在IE实验室选手遍地是吧……
<gfrog> onlylove: 我当时是因为帽帽报销培训费，不然谁考这货
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是很多落後地區，都找個實驗室選手充下場面麽？
<gfrog> onlylove: lab考试位置超难定，每天都一把把的IE诞生
<huntxu> gfrog: 再加上忽悠能力，應該能夠達到可觀級別 onlylove
<gfrog> huntxu: 帝都也有这样的，但是…… 哪有那么多公司需要撑场面
<huntxu> 當然不要想和 iMadper happyaron 此類壕一樣，你就算有10個CCIE也比不上
<iMadper> huntxu: 别埋汰我....
<tryit_> iMadper, 原来如此……
<gfrog> huntxu: onlylove 我知道混得最好的一个，IE牌子拿到之后被公司升成了副总，去苏州支摊子单干去了
<onlylove> iMadper: 求问几个CCIE能比上你
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕你别埋汰人。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 對不起，我把你和 happyaron 擺在一起確實是埋汰你了
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... ... 表酱紫. 咱们是战友啊, 怎么能互相嘲讽呢
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以看來只靠証還是不行，但是沒有証萬萬不行啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 和解協議達成
<iMadper> onlylove: 目前来看, 这个频道里的ccie, 工资比我高出好几倍
<iMadper> huntxu: :-)
<huntxu> happyaron: 對不起，我把你和 iMadper 這種和我一個level的coolbee擺在一起，確實是埋汰你了
<tryit_> 其实我最开始想考个CCNA CCNP CCIE普及下网络知识……
<happyaron> huntxu: 把我这种没实例的小子跟你们那种牛叉人放一起，就是在嘲笑我啊
 * gfrog 都学毛线网络啊，学存储才最赚钱好嘛
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助，黑屏。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465956 我的是hedy A300 笔记本，显示屏摔坏了，现在接一台15寸显示器使用，用U盘版系统登陆一切正常，将系统安装到本地硬盘后，重启登陆黑屏，显示器呈待机状态，按ctrl+alt+del 可以显示正常登陆界面，输入密码解
<huntxu> happyaron: 你三薪啊
<tryit_> gfrog, 网络+存储?
<happyaron> huntxu: 另外两薪是remote壕huntxu给发吗？
<huntxu> happyaron: 你有妹子啊
<gfrog> tryit_: 一般人搞不定这两样双修吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 我没有啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 沒有就是全天下都可以是啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 咦，蓉蓉搞定妹纸了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有啊
<tryit_> gfrog, 蛋蛋说 storage via network
<happyaron> gfrog: huntxu 黑我 TAT
<happyaron> gfrog: 求介绍啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 你都用gnome3了還好意思說自己不是人生贏家
<happyaron> huntxu: 我多年不用gnome了啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 那用什麽
<tryit_> iMadper, 自从cscope加了-q之后，腰不酸了，腿不疼了，跑起来飞快～
<happyaron> huntxu: kde啊
<happyaron> 我是土鳖，不要笑话我
<huntxu> happyaron: 我總覺得kde審美怪怪的。。。
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • Informix数据库备份3种方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465957 　Informix-Online数据库因其具有高性能、高可靠性、支持数据完整性定义/检查等特性而得到广泛应用。对于使用中的数据库，数据备份的安全可靠性便成为人们关注的焦点。根据多年的学习和经验，笔者对Inf
<^k^>  ─> ormix-Online 数据库常用的三种数据备份方式加以归纳和比较。 　　一.使用ontape工具进行数据备份 　　1.ontape …
<happyaron> 因为是土鳖啊
<huntxu> 怪，不是不好看
<gfrog> happyaron: 木有
<huntxu> 怪是怪，醜是醜
<gfrog> tryit_: 你问他学明白了storage via network了嘛？ nfs不算
<gfrog> happyaron: kde党hands
<huntxu> iSCSI算不，lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个略高级……
<tryit_> gfrog, 我是问他学习方向那次，他说的这
<huntxu> gfrog: 存儲這玩意，太寡頭了
<gfrog> tryit_: follow the heart or follow the money
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟着EMC混呗
<tryit_> gfrog, 前者就是heart
<tryit_> gfrog, 前者是network 后者是storage via network
<tryit_> gfrog, in kernel
<gfrog> tryit_: follow the heart的话，别想着赚钱
<gfrog> tryit_: follow the money的话，学毛线IT，早早转去搞金融
<tryit_> gfrog, IT是兼得吧，退而求其次
<gfrog> huntxu: 卧槽，原来现在FDDI ring已经换成DWDM ring了，我out了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 就看懂ring和out
<onlylove> gfrog: 别这么拆当当嘛，再怎么说，也别在当当在的时候拆嘛
<O0XX> gfrog: 当当，你居然还在当当买东西...
<O0XX> gfrog: 话说这个在当当在的时候是说快递员么？
<iMadper> tryit_: 昂, 我一直用-q, 反向搜索嘛
<iMadper> tryit_: 不过我后来改用gtags了
<onlylove> O0XX: 我说的当当是adam
<gfrog> O0XX: 问 onlylove
<onlylove> O0XX: 偶尔会在当当买东西，不过当当的慢递实在太快，通常会5天就到，我预期一周的
<tryit_> iMadper, gtags?方便？
 * adam_magic_pack 去年就销掉了当当的帐号
<O0XX> onlylove: 哈哈
<tryit_> ......
<gfrog> huntxu: 我上学的时候我们校园网就是挂在一个FDDI环儿上的，所以我记得比较深刻，哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> http://site.douban.com/178160/widget/forum/10144634/discussion/48388092/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 我来普及一个知识，蜂蜜和咖啡能一起喝吗？
<O0XX> gfrog: 环？
<iMadper> tryit_: 昂, 挺方便的. make gtags 就出来了, 然后emacs装个插件就行.
<gfrog> huntxu: 貌似这几年光通信技术不停的升级中。
<tryit_> iMadper, 比cscope呢
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯哼
<O0XX> gfrog: 上环的那种环么？
<iMadper> tryit_: å¿«
<iMadper> tryit_: 比cscope快.
<huntxu> gfrog: 除了現在用光纖，沒感覺到和我的關係。。。
<tryit_> iMadper, 不是说速度，是方便程度
<gfrog> O0XX: 不是那种，是两道环儿，更保险
<iMadper> tryit_: 我觉得差不多.
<iMadper> tryit_: 对于各种宏什么的, 都还是一样解决不了
<O0XX> gfrog: 为啥要两道？一进一出么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 大概FC能算是光通信的一种？ lol
<gfrog> O0XX: 断了一道还有一道嘛，双保险
<tryit_> iMadper, 恩，那种情况我都全文搜索/正则搜索
<tryit_> iMadper, 或者直接grep-find
<iMadper> tryit_: ag
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞...双保险什么的最好了...
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么获取tooltip里面的文本，是ul>li里面的
<tryit_> iMadper, ?
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯，类比就是带套套还要吃药
<huntxu> gfrog: 算的吧
<iMadper> tryit_: 全文检索 用ag
<O0XX> gfrog: 真有生活...
<O0XX> gfrog: 生活蛙
<gfrog> O0XX: 滚粗
<adam_magic_pack> 生的活的蛙
<tryit_> iMadper, 没试过，用的cscope自带的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 滚粗
<onlylove> 我要不要再继续演绎下
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:51
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕早
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 早壕
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 壕早
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说拜壕要被kick，
<gfrog> imtxc: 你赶快想个其他的词儿出来，不然你惨了
<O0XX> gfrog: 菊巨早..
 * O0XX 菊巨不错，可以演化出很多
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 巨菊早
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<imtxc> 没有拜呀
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 锯菊早
<imtxc> 巨菊
<onlylove> quassel不支持ignore么……
<onlylove> 算了，不用指令一样可以
<imtxc> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥事
<onlylove> iMadper: 错了……
<iMadper> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥事
<imtxc> 看起来 onlylove 真把我 ignore 了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
 * imtxc 伐开心
 * O0XX 伐开心
<imtxc> onlylove: 给我转账让我开心吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没事ingore你作甚
 * iMadper 伐开心
<onlylove> imtxc: 你和 iMadper的nick那么像，是应该考虑ignore个
<imtxc> 给我转账让我开心我就换nick啊
<iMadper> onlylove: ignore要是能连kick都给ignore了就厉害了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 啥时候给报销啊?
 * gfrog 伐开心
 * gfrog 还不发报销
 * onlylove 心塞塞
<iMadper> gfrog: 我工资都半年了, 还差我一个月呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽不靠谱
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊. 财务总监给我发邮件, 然后给我看丫算数的草稿纸, 说其实我赚了700快钱...
<O0XX> iMadper: 贵帽不靠谱
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
 * O0XX 伐开心
<gfrog> iMadper: 大嘴巴pia他
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 英国的啊, 够不到那么远
<onlylove> iMadper: 飞过去 pia完了再飞回来
<iMadper> onlylove: 噗, 我为了要几千块钱工资, 花几万块钱过去?
<O0XX> iMadper: 让丫报销
<iMadper> O0XX: 我说了不算啊
<iMadper> O01l: ... 改回去吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就寄这个给他 http://www.duose.com/p/2005/0111/10483_2931800000.gif
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本开盖后屏幕无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465960 如题，再详细一点。使用完电脑后将电脑合上盖子，时间一长再打开电脑盖，就发现屏幕一闪之后就没有反应了，但是电脑电源灯是亮的，但屏幕就是不亮。不过如果合盖的时间比较短的话则屏幕可以
<^k^>  ─> 正常显示，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerryzhh — 2014-11-13 15:06
<archl> iMadper:  还是我这个好
 * gfrog 中美达成1万亿美元ITA协定 200种关税降至零 http://finance.ifeng.com/a/20141111/13265204_0.shtml "协议涵盖医疗设备、GPS设备、视频游戏机、电脑软件和新一代半导体等商品。其中部分新规将立即生效。"
<gfrog> 卧槽，习大大跟奥黑谈high了这是
<huntxu> xbox one就因為這個搞促銷的麽
<ashui> 奥黑 回去要被喷成中帝的奸细了…………
<huntxu> 本來就是觀海聽濤啊。。。
<O0XX> ashui: gfrog 观海本来就是来 述职的
<gfrog> O0XX: 也对哈
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 急！！！服务器重启后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465961 今天他服务器重启之后无法进入系统，开机选择进入系统一直报这个错误：hardware error ：No human readable MCE decoding support on this CPU type. 页面一直重复刷这条信息，求解这个错误怎么解决？
<^k^>  ─> 急，在线等，非常感谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangkai — 2014-11-13 15:07
<O0XX> iMadper: jingyun.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 静云 -心之向往 身亦能至 (@ jingyun.org)
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在做翻墙生意的真多
<nyfair> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2014-11/13/127204246_14158368643311n.jpg
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，唐马儒
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得应该写个云翻墙...
<O0XX> iMadper: 前端一个认证代理，后面一堆服务器
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 搞不？
<gfrog> O0XX: 小心被喝茶
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 写个分布式的翻墙系统...
<iMadper> O0XX: 写成浏览器插件比较好吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是网站啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> O0XX: 弄个网站吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 网站来翻墙？
<iMadper> O0XX: 浏览器插件实在无聊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 然后网站自己就被屏蔽了?
<nyfair> 靠，没人吐槽那个唐马儒？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你看着妹子图片的同时竟然满脑子唐马儒...
<iMadper> O0XX: 来rust搞吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 不会rust...
<O0XX> iMadper: 不行scala
<iMadper> O0XX: rust的"gc"太诱人了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: rust? 准备每隔几月更新一下代码?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 直接用nightly的rust, 估计每个月都得更新吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 每几个月代码就用不了的语言能用?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 能啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: rust设计很好的~
<iMadper> O0XX: scala我不会啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 来吧, rust
<O0XX> iMadper:rust我不会啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 学嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 你可以学scala啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不是刚学golang嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 缓缓
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就接着golang
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那脸不就是唐马儒么
<iMadper> O0XX: golang简直就是现代语言里面的regression
<O0XX> iMadper: 并不这么认为啊
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/Jeaye/q3
<^k^> ⇪ t: jeaye/q3 · GitHub
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> O0XX: 让他学haskell
<O0XX> iMadper: 这语法太丑了
<iMadper> O0XX: rust不需要gc就能自动垃圾回收的
<O0XX> iMadper: 不可能...
<iMadper> O0XX: 编译时决定什么时候释放内存
<O0XX> iMadper: 垃圾回收英文怎么说？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我的意思是, 不像golang还要运行时有个垃圾回收器
<iMadper> gc = garbage collector
<O0XX> iMadper: 不管了，我先写我的java去
<iMadper> 垃圾回收 = garbage collect
<O0XX> iMadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garbage_collection_(computer_science)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Garbage collection (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan> onlylove: 这要看你的tooltip怎么实现的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 没几个月需要更新 说明有人用
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 贵厂的仓库里某些软件 得要几年才发现有问题 呵呵
<yunfan> O0XX: 学ocaml 刚好 kandu 在研究 你可以让他带你
<iMadper> O0XX: http://pcwalton.github.io/blog/2013/06/02/removing-garbage-collection-from-the-rust-language/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Removing Garbage Collection From the Rust Language - pcwalton
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软.net framework开源了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465963 北京时间今天凌晨的 Connect(); 大会上，多少程序员的假想成为现实。.NET 开源，集成 Clang 和 LLVM 并且自带 Android 模拟器，这意味着 Visual Studio 这个当下最好没有之一的 IDE 正式支持编写 Android 和 iOS 程序。 这
<^k^>  ─> 个开始前多次通过邮件向核心用户预告的会议果然没让人失望：Visual Studio 和 .NET 真正开始走向跨平台化。N …
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个github我上去看了 半天没找到bytecode文档 还有实现的代码  好多目录 tmd
<archl> iMadper:  原来dell买电脑一定要和售前人员讲价。。。好个中国习惯。。。
<archl> 受不了。。。
<iMadper> archl: 正常啊.
<archl> iMadper:  申请优惠 8000 变6500.
<archl> 算了，我还是不想要dell了。
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/rust-lang/rust   2000+的issues让我蛋疼...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: rust-lang/rust · GitHub
<onlylove> yunfan: div下面的ul里面的li的文字，但是用getText，不管是div 还是ul还是li都是空白，我怀疑我又搞错啥了
<archl> 算了。觉得很不靠谱。。。
<tryit> LCD驱动真麻烦……
<onlylove> tryit: 啥，驱动8段还是点阵
<tryit> onlylove, 点阵
<onlylove> tryit: 慢慢折腾吧，好好看看跟屏一起的资料
<nyfair> 学ocaml干嘛，mldonkey还不够疼？
<onlylove> tryit: 如果资料是C还好点，如果是汇编
<onlylove> tryit: 慢慢看吧
<tryit> onlylove, 资料是c
<tryit> onlylove,   linux/drivers/video/ ...
<imtxc> lol
<tryit> imtxc, :-)
 * imtxc 一直没有分清楚 tryit 和 tring
<imtxc> 谁能找到 l5e 啊
<imtxc> 她要代购的那啥，要多少啊
<Evanescense> 为什么现在Arch的分区挂载在 /run/media/user 下，而不是 /media/user 下？ 这个 /run 是systemd 机制的一部分么？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iMadper O0XX 招商9积分换和合谷10块钱
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
 * adam_magic_pack    1   + Nov 13 2014  Friends of GNOME   [0.7K]  Thanks for your donation to the GNOME project
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 现在用gnome了？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不用啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 向gnome捐款了?
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: .
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 对lcd熟悉不
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 你这问得没法回答
<tryit> .
<tryit> lcd驱动
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack,
<iMadper> 豆瓣挂了
<iMadper> 好了
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ab1470046
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 蜡笔小新大对决！机器人爸爸的反击 全一话 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982494/ MARK 那一条为啥总是匹配不到捏
<imtxc> 看起来 twitter 的 ip 也解析对了
<gfrog> imtxc: ip rule 输出看看
<imtxc> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982508/ 我多执行了几次没删掉不知道有没有问题
<onlylove> 刚windows突然自动关机……
<onlylove> 我得看看发生了啥
<gfrog> im
<imtxc> 多余的给删掉了还是不行哇
<gfrog> imtxc: ip rule del from all fwmark 0x8 lookup outwall
<imtxc> 全删掉？
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，我错乱了，是iptable先打标记然后再查ip rule
<yunfan> onlylove: 用innerText或者 innerHtml
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊
<imtxc> 现在的问题是没有打标记来着
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个方式要求client端dns 设成router地址
<imtxc> 是这样设置的，在客户端 nslookup 结果对的
<gfrog> imtxc: 你的client的dns是啥？ 注意下openwrt好像会把8.8.8.8之类的地址推下去
<imtxc> 这是在客户端 nslookup 的结果，http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982581/ 99.1 是 openwrt 的地址
<imtxc> gfrog: ^
<imtxc> 结果是正确的
<gfrog> imtxc: 好奇怪啊，等下，我想下这个流程……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS /boot/ 下自动产生可执行程序并自动运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465965 最近用top 查看进程 经常发现 会有一个名字很怪异 （无规律字母组合） 的进程 占用很多CPU, 通过PID号 已查找到 该进程的可执行文件 出现在 /boot 下， 且运行的是 别的命令行命
<gfrog> imtxc: /etc/vpnc/post-connect.d/routing.sh 这里要多填一些iptables，你写了没？
<gfrog> imtxc: iptables-save一下我看看
<gfrog> imtxc: http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/vpn.client.vpnc 最后那部分， Sharing the VPN - Optional
<^k^> ⇪ ti: VPNC - OpenWrt Wiki
<imtxc> 等等哇
<imtxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982658/ gfrog iptables-save 的结果
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，你用pptp？ 那也差不多，大概少了几个forward的irule
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，你用pptp？ 那也差不多，大概少了几个forward的iptables rule
<imtxc> 恩 pptp
<imtxc> iptable 不是打标记就可以么
<imtxc> s
<gfrog> imtxc: 我记得当时好像遇到了同样的问题，加上forward规则就好了
<imtxc> 我试试看
<gfrog> imtxc: 因为他是准备发包的时候才打标记，没开forward，路由收到包就丢了，没进forward流程
<imtxc> 咦，那我 forward 到哪里去呢？
<imtxc> 不应该都发到 pptp-vpn 去吧吧
 * archl 其实真的有些心动呀，标价8000的给我拿到6000 dell的全高清 15.6寸触摸屏笔记本 i7 4510U
<imtxc> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> imtxc:  好黑呀。
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，好吧，其实我也没太理解，
<archl> imtxc:  我现在活在温饱线上
<gfrog> imtxc: 不太懂openwrt的转发链
<nyfair> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> nyfair:  给我2块钱彩票吧
<imtxc> 我再看看
<nyfair> gfrog: 老司机，我想给路由器焊接个usb接口，求带带
<archl> nyfair: 中了，我就给你5元钱
<archl> nyfair: 。。。好多路由自己具备usb吧
<jusss> nyfair: 买买提
<nyfair> jusss: 萌萌哒
<gfrog> nyfair: 这个找 happyaron
<nyfair> gfrog: 妹子壕不是在搜狗和词汇审核妹子papapa么
<adam_magic_pack> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 什么型号? 我司买dell有内部价 我帮你看看
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机你说啥，我也要内部价，那家伙我把他屏蔽了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: =,= 就是说dell内部价咯
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: dell是卖什么的？
<iMadper> 买服务器的
<iMadper> 卖
<nyfair> iMadper: 服务器是什么？
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  insprion 1500 系列的 这个，给我到 6000 http://china.dell.com/cn/p/inspiron-15-5547-laptop/pd?oc=ins15md-3828t&model_id=inspiron-15-5547-laptop
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Inspiron 灵越 15 5000系列(Intel®)笔记本电脑提供触控屏选项 | Dell 中国大陆 价格:RMB7,999 起
<adam_magic_pack> archl: checking
<archl> nyfair: 做机器工作的机器
<jusss> nyfair: 可以发热振动的东西
<jusss> 小米比中兴的屏还差
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 呃... 那个epp项目 Server not found
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 买本有内部价吗？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 11寸的本
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 链接打不开, 于是算了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  红米1s 和小米手环还好
<jusss> nyfair: wp手机好吗？
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 问题在于真相是玩具呀
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 根据昨天的睡眠记录，我准备今天不在只盖床单睡觉了，会冷的，凉席就先留着吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 对了，既然我的两个机器都连这我的这个vpn，为啥这俩机器不在一个网络呢，ping 也不通
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: imtxc: cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.qzzpGs&id=41121947252&ns=1&abbucket=6&_u=dum7j6me67b#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CODE 87键 机械键盘 LED背光 白轴 绿轴 程序员神器 美国代购-淘宝网 价格:1250.00 - 1350.00
<iorikyox> 我又来了，中午的那些问题，基本都搞定了
 * iMadper 阿咪陀佛
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要送我这个？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你去买啊
<iorikyox> 现在只剩下2个问题，就是nautilus的侧边栏与开始菜单的背景色都是白色的，谁知道怎么调？
<cherrot> iMadper, 怎么出来白轴绿轴了
<imtxc> O0XX: iMadper 你们要送我啥
<O0XX> iorikyox: 不是只有一个问题么？
<imtxc> cherrot: 还有黄轴不是么
<nyfair> iorikyox: windows以永治
<iorikyox> 我熟悉的10.04界面终于要回来了，23333333333
<iMadper> cherrot: 白轴很常见啊.
<tryit> iorikyox, 啥wm?
<iMadper> cherrot: 当年路透社大规模定制白轴键盘, 给自己的编辑们打字用
<imtxc> 不知道是不是贵厂开发的 cherrot
<iorikyox> 不知道这里如何发截图，有图说话更简单
<iMadper> iorikyox: /topic
<O0XX> iorikyox: Bagr Co je silnější?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机，wine现在玩xp游戏完美了么？
<iorikyox> <@iMadper> iorikyox: /topic这是什么意思？
<iorikyox> ibus重装了一下，全好了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 支付宝里把首都机场PEK写成BJS, 妈蛋, 害我查半天以为是给我送南苑去了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 很多老游戏win7+8玩不了啊
<iMadper> iorikyox: 输入 /topic 你会得到一些信息. 里面包含了如何贴图
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: bjs...
 * O0XX bjs->？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nay才是南苑
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 北京市
<iorikyox> ／topic
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 李菊福
<imtxc> iorikyox: 随便找个地方贴上然后发地址来呗，如果不是妹子照片就可以不贴了，也说不了是问题
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 蛤蛤，你这家伙估计也会把rmb当成cny
<cherrot> 不是我长的
<iorikyox> 那好吧，我晚上先在论坛发帖，上传截图后，发地址过来。暂时先这样了
<O0XX> nyfair: 哪rmb是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 软妹币
<cherrot> imtxc, 妈蛋卖这么贵
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 日X逼？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 准备买个ducky的87
<iMadper> iorikyox: 你别用全角/中文 的""/"" 要用英文的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 别啊, code 87赞
<iorikyox> firefox的流媒体直播卡顿也没有解决
<imtxc> cherrot: 白轴？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，你怎么能用国产的魔力鸭？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你是最近被开苞了么? 说话各种流氓, 今天一天都是荷尔蒙超标的感觉啊你.....
<imtxc> ………………………………………………
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ducky便宜
<iorikyox> 照你说的，我已经半角输入了，结果显示这个：[17:23] Insufficient arguments for command.
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 真棒
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: filco太贵, CODE更贵啊
<imtxc> HHKB 呗
<iorikyox> 晚上再来，到时候多学一点，谢谢了
<imtxc> 不过没有 F1-F12
<imtxc> 你们在 tmux 里面切换 window 用啥快捷键啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: noppoo啊
<archl> 键盘装备竞赛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: plu
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: plum
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: noppoo不兼容linux
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 这都不兼容?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 键盘还有不兼容的...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嗯, 他是模拟成两个键盘
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: keycode > 255了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 老司机懂得真多
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 于是ctrl-alt-f1这种组合键无效
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老司机懂得真多
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 懂你
 * adam_magic_pack LOL
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 老司机懂得真多
 * iMadper 我刚才那句, 真是发自内心的称赞
<nyfair> 老司机的车开得又快又稳，我已经到站啦
 * O0XX 我刚才那句, 真是发自内心的称赞
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 为啥要模拟成俩啊
 * iMadper 想一下, adam老司机连 O0XX 穿的是毛线内裤都知道
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 无冲
 * O0XX 想一下, adam老司机连 O0XX 穿的是毛线内裤都知道
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 老司机懂得真多
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你果然毛线内裤啊.........
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还有，nooppoo不是说兼容水果么
 * iMadper 瞬间觉得 adam_magic_pack 老司机的知识面丰富到令人发指的地步.
<imtxc> O0XX: 你果然毛线内裤啊.........
 * O0XX 瞬间觉得 adam_magic_pack 老司机的知识面丰富到令人发指的地步.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: "17:27  * O0XX 想一下, adam老司机连 O0XX 穿的是毛线内裤都知道"
<O0XX> O0XX: 你果然毛线内裤啊.........
 * imtxc 瞬间觉得 adam_magic_pack 老司机的知识面丰富到令人发指的地步.
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 驱动搞得吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 啊？noppoo还有水果驱动？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: hhkb也有哦
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那老司机给noppoo写个呗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • U盘挂载不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465967 前几天在windows下将U盘格式化成NTFS格式了，今天挂载U盘却发现挂载不了了，显示如下： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb4 * 256 15564783 7782264 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4/ Mount is denied because
<^k^>  ─> the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified f …
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那老司机给noppoo写个呗
<imtxc> bind-key -n C-- previous-window 这样设置为吗不生效呢
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: onlylove 其实很好写... 干脆写封信让noppoo送我个键盘我来写驱动吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper gfrog 查了一下以前rh的公积金 最晚也是次月15号到账, i白金准备着
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我再推荐你一个交通银行的吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我08年销掉的卡还在信用报告里显示为"销户"
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不要, 交行太闹心
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 周周耍哟
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:羊毛大大的哟
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机求送
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • U盘挂载不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465970 前几天在windows下将U盘格式化成NTFS格式了，今天挂载U盘却发现挂载不了了，显示如下： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb4 * 256 15564783 7782264 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4/ Mount is denied because
<^k^>  ─> the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified f …
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 如果noppoo不一样键盘不一样设计，岂不是还得挨个送
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: linux现在到底支不支持exfat
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 所以闹心啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 最好
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu支持exfat么
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还是你教我怎么写吧，么准我有时间买个
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不用ubuntu不知道啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 教你的学费比键盘贵
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那你用的有么?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: cm用的fuse-exfat，超级烂
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 没进内核mainline
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你可以不耍啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 差不多那种东西
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 多贵啊，学费能比400块还贵？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 删除文件经常文件删掉了，空间还是没增加
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 按我的时薪付费就可以了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 巨硬不是提交补丁了么
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 别用exfat啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 等吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 20W/H？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: fat32放不了大文件啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ntfs
<onlylove> nyfair: ntfs
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 怎么等，这补丁3年前就有了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: sd卡不可能用ntfs
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 来一张吧
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 棒子手机都有原生exfat支持啊，为什么cm这烂货不把开源的东西加进来？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:各种活动哟
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 反而加了屎一般的fuse-exfat，难道是对microsoft有洁癖？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • U盘挂载不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465973 前几天在windows下将U盘格式化成NTFS格式了，今天挂载U盘却发现挂载不了了，显示如下： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb4 * 256 15564783 7782264 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4/ Mount is denied because
<^k^>  ─> the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified f …
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41864 cc nyfair
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 百度跟踪手机记录中国春运大迁移
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • U盘挂载不上了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465975 前几天在windows下将U盘格式化成NTFS格式了，今天挂载U盘却发现挂载不了了，显示如下： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb4 * 256 15564783 7782264 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4/ Mount is denied because
<^k^>  ─> the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified f …
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要啥文件那么大
<nyfair> onlylove: [bdrip] xxoo.mkv (1920x1080 24fps flac)
<onlylove> nyfair: 再压一次，损失点质量，控制在4G
<O0XX> nyfair: xxoo的视频这么大...
<nyfair> [nyfair-raws] (18禁アニメ) xxoo.mkv  (BDrip 1920x1080 24fps flac)
<nyfair> 嗯嗯
<onlylove> BDrip……
<O0XX> nyfair: 分辨率太高了..
<onlylove> 25G……
<onlylove> O0XX: 快跑吧，牛牛rip的是BD
<onlylove> O0XX: 25G一碟呢
<nyfair> 那就是BDMV了
<nyfair> お尻ぺんぺん
<nyfair> [nyfair-raws] (18禁アニメ) XXOO 第一卷 お尻ぺんぺん(BDrip 1920x1080 24fps flac).mkv
<nyfair> 这样写名字应该规范了
 * O0XX 機能の喪失は、より多くの潮吹き
<O0XX> nyfair: 缺个番号
<nyfair> 又不是爱情动作片，有个屁番号
<nyfair> 而且所谓的番号又不是厂商定的，是dmm番号
<onlylove> O0XX: 要说神奇密码
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • kubuntu 14.10 屏幕上出现半透明小方块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465976 如图所示 而且小方块还会随着我的输入光标的移动而移动，当我停止输入切换窗口时，小方块停留在原处。
<archl> nyfair:   呃，快点去找妹子吧。
<archl> nyfair:  你这样的不适合看那么多片了
<imtxc> ...
<archl> nyfair:  你需要真人
<imtxc> archl: 你怎么知道她缺
<archl> imtxc:  觉得讨论片的人都缺呀
<archl> imtxc: 当然我没有那个经历 - 不知道
<archl> imtxc:  单纯的我以为
<nyfair> [UBU-001] 小k無慘！jieroの尻穴に蹂躪り.avi
<imtxc> ...
<nyfair> O0XX: 你要的番号
<O0XX> nyfair: 赞！
<O0XX> nyfair: 真×老司机
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司机老司机
<onla> Is there a chinese language (learning) irc channel?
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第十六课学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465977 7-c-8 1.进入校园网左侧ubuntu论坛、 2.点击左上角登陆st86 st86st. 3.找到课堂教学与培训。 4.拉到最下文本框 ok完成 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:14
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第十六课 学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465978 7.1 D8. 怎样样修改自己的登录名？ 第一步 先登录。 第二步 点右上角人像再，点用户账号。 第三步 点头像 用户名 更改。 完成 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:18
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第１６课学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465979 ７－１　　Ｄ７ 第一步 先登录 第二步 点右上角人像再，点用户账号。 第三步 点头像 用户名 更改 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:20
<kandu> onla: #mandarin
<onlylove> kandu: 还真有这channel啊……
<kandu> onlylove: 几年前呆过
<onlylove> kandu: 会java不？
<kandu> onlylove: 不会
<onlylove> 彻底无解了么……
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> 先下班吧
<archl> imtxc:    领到了$10 ebay优惠卷，啊啊，我是怎么样呀，买国外的么？
<imtxc> 这么早下班了啊
<imtxc> archl: 你要买啥么
<imtxc> archl: 买买买啊
<archl> imtxc: 我想要买笔记本电脑
<archl> imtxc:  我的这个已经5年了，
<onla> kandu: 謝謝
<archl> imtxc:  买啥样的。
<archl> imtxc: 给我20美元优惠呀。。。
<abc-phone> archl, 喜欢mac os吗
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎样学会设置头像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465980 1.点相册，随便看看，点打开。 2.电查看图像，左键。 3.点图片另存为，图片，保存。 4.修改头像，选择图片，完成刷新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:52
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎样修改自己登录名？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465981 7-2 c3 第一步；先登录 第二步；点右上角人像，打开用户账户 第三步；点头像用户名，修改密码 第四步；查看自己的登录名 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:55
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎样学会设置头像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465982 7-2 c2 1.点相册，随便看看，点击打开 2.点查看原图，右键 3.点图片另存为，图片，保存 4.修改头像，选择头像，完成刷新 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 18:56
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎样更换头像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465983 7-2 c2 1.点相册，随便看看，点击打开 2.点查看原图，右键 3.点图片另存为，图片，保存 4.修改头像，选择头像，完成刷新 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 19:04
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第五课　学会设计头像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465984 1. 点相册，随便看看，点机打开 2.点开看原图，右键 3. 点图片另存为，图片，保存 4.修改头像选择照片，完成，刷新 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2014-11-13 19:14
<jussss> kandu: 你会brainfucking吗？
<jussss> 或smalltalk
<alvin_rxg> brainfuck 怎么变成 brainfucking 了……
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 记错了
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 基础学完没？没学完的话， brainfuck 这个抽象的语言对你来说是很难的
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 如果觉得 spoj 100题太难的话，可以试试 http://zerojudge.tw/ 500题
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 高中生程式解題系統(An Online Judge System For Beginners)
<iorikyox_> http://blue-reverie.zyt.name/articles/gnome3-features-and-configuration.html请看这个文章，第三张图，nautilus的sidebar是白色的，如何修改呢？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Gnome 3 入门手记 (Ubuntu 11.10) - Blue Reverie
<iorikyox_> http://blue-reverie.zyt.name/articles/gnome3-features-and-configuration.html
<kandu> jussss: 当年用汇编写过，在裸机上跑的 bf 解释器. http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm   用的汇编器是我高中时给扩展了高级流指令后的 nasm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=8.59 kiB
<iorikyox_> 请看第三张图，nautilus的sidebar是白色的，如何修改
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: photoshop
<kandu> jussss: https://twitter.com/machinelife/status/174660532572405760  可下载个可引导软盘镜像体验下
<alvin_rxg> pff
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 張道遠 on Twitter: "轉圈圈一文存在錯誤，已更新 另，幾個月前應jyf之邀寫的npbfi(將IBM PC裸機變成BrainFuck解釋器)一直未發現bug,大家可以下載來玩玩。源碼 http://t.co/3WsboLbD 已經寫入npbfi的可引導軟碟映像 http://t.co/mEJB1XbH"
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: photoshop
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg：shutup
<iorikyox_> 就差这一点了
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 2011 年的文章了，那年代的 nautilus 还都 gtk2 的风格。。。
<iorikyox_> 没关系啊，就想改那个白色，给点建设性意见
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 明显是 gtk2 的 theme 没选好嘛。你可以直接修改对应的 gtk theme，也可以换别的 gtk theme
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: gimp/photoshop 直接改咯？
<iorikyox_> 图是gnome-shell的，怎么会用到gtk2.0？
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 不是 nautilus 么？..
<iorikyox_> 那天谁给过建议，说可以安装2.x的，方法我没记住
<iorikyox_> 是的
<iorikyox_> nautilus
<alvin_rxg> 这个 nautilus 虽然是 gnome 3  的东西，怎么说 gui 都是用 gtk  画的呀。。
<iorikyox_> nautilus3.4
<iorikyox_> gui你管呢，这确实是gnome-shell的，不是gtkrc
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 那就文章中的 “2.3 手工编辑主题”
<iorikyox_> 真麻烦。刚才抄了一段代码，但是没起作用
<iorikyox_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099199
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [ubuntu] Configuring Nautilus Gnome 3 Theme using the .css files
<iorikyox_> 这个链接里，有一部分gtk。css代码
<kandu> iorikyox_: deb http://cdn.debian.net/debian/ wheezy-backports main contrib non-free
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 2011 年的 nautilus 又不是现在的 nautilus，别直接抄代码。你应该是去 gnome 官方看文档，看看 nautlius 的 sidebar 对应的配置是哪个，然后再修改
<kandu> iorikyox_: 装上 mate 就好了
<alvin_rxg> kandu: .. 人家是要改 theme
<iorikyox_> 我现在用的是nautilus3.4，那个图片只是参考，省得自己贴图了么
<kandu> iorikyox_: 另外，我看你早上发的教程说要解压 iso 的。 debian 7 的硬盘引导是找分区下的 iso 文件的，所以不用解压。昨天测试过可安装
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 我不忍心看人跳入 gnome 3 的火坑啊
<iorikyox_> iso已经装好了，我好像也没提解压的问题吧，是安装时找不到文件
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 人家已经在坑里了
<happyaron> 拉出来
<iorikyox_> 差的不多了，基本找回gnome2.x的80%了
<iorikyox_> mate么，我找找，谢谢handu
<iorikyox_> kandu，谢谢
<iorikyox_> 另外，现在iceweasel播放stream，总是卡死在中间，不能继续播放，这个有解决办法么？我目前这个系统没做swap分区
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: terminal 上边启动 firefox，看输出的 log。然后再解决问题
<iorikyox_> 好吧
<iorikyox_> Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<iorikyox_> Asking for cache data failed
<iorikyox_>  Assuming drive cache: write through
<iorikyox_> http://www.myfoxny.com/category/237033/live-video-on-myfoxny  这个链接，谁帮忙试试，能流畅播放么？
<^k^> iorikyox_: ⇪ Fox 5 News Live - New York News
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第16课 学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465986 1、论坛是交流分享的场所 2、论坛采用发帖、回帖的方式 3、选中设置字体、颜色、拉开行距 4、发现错误点下边的“编辑” 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘老师 — 2014-11-13 20:12
<iorikyox_> mate还真是2.x翻版，试试
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 晕……你是要 theme 还是 gnome 2..
<iorikyox_> theme暂时解决不了啊，mate做备选，一定试试
<iorikyox_> 搜了mate的图，看着跟gnome2.x基本一致
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 应该看视频
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 第16课 学会论坛交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465989 1、论坛是交流分享的场所 2、论坛采用发帖、回帖的方式 3、选中设置字体、颜色、拉开行距 4、发现错误点下边的“编辑” 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘老师 — 2014-11-13 20:16
<iorikyox_> <alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 应该看视频——什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: ü视频里看看 mate  是怎么样的
<iorikyox_> 好吧
<iorikyox_> 小白，没办法
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=linux+mate
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux mate - YouTube
<iMadper> iorikyox_:  http://www.myfoxny.com/category/237033/live-video-on-myfoxny  <---  很流畅.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Fox 5 News Live - New York News
<iorikyox_> ……
<iorikyox_> 我win7下很流畅，xp一卡一卡的，linux下卡死不动
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 是哪个 plugin 在播放的？ gestreamer, vlc, gnu...
<tryit> kandu, 尝试过几次gnome 3，后来一直用xfce
<iorikyox_> xfce和lxde都用过，跟gnome还是有差距，这个mate看着跟gnome一样的
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: flash...
<kandu> tryit: 最爱 gnome2, 对残障人士比较友好
<tryit> kandu, 还有一个是现在gnome 3强制systemd了，极度不适应
<kandu> tryit: gnome 一直标榜说要照顾到大多数人，并关心残障人士
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: iorikyox_: flash 就仨选择，gnash, adobe 的 npai 和 chrome 的 ppapi
<iorikyox_> 请问，你用的是哪个？
<kandu> tryit: 当年官网都写着，结果 gnome3..
<iorikyox_> 我在windows下都是fp13.x，linux都是系统提供的版本
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 我这个 chrome
<iorikyox_> 哦
<alvin_rxg> chrome:  Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 15.0.0.189
<tryit> kandu, 我现在已经不折腾了，过了那个阶段了
<tryit> kandu, editor, wm……这些东东浪费了太多太多时间
<tryit> kandu, 以后时间充裕了，深入学习一下包管理系统，就OK了
<iorikyox_> 你们接触linux多久了？
<iorikyox_> 我大概断断续续4年，也就这水平
<kandu> tryit: debian 有个新管理员手册，蛮好
<tryit>  iorikyox_ 十年……
<iorikyox_> 好长
<kandu> tryit: 嗯，发现新的，吹得牛B的，大多都不好
<iorikyox_> 没有你们介绍这些软件，我都不知道，感觉linux还是太陌生了
<alvin_rxg> 我也就5年，现在平时用 windows，linux 是 remote 的
<kandu> tryit: 用到现在，最舒服的是 netbsd, 写东西都看着它的 man page 写。不过市场覆盖不好
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/list_of_applications
<^k^> ⇪ t: List of applications - ArchWiki
<iorikyox_> 本来就想在10.04下将就了，但毕竟版本有些老，还是得硬着头皮接触gnome3
<iorikyox_> 早在12.04就接触过，知难而退了
<tryit> kandu, 你工作多久了
<kandu> tryit: 没工作，想吃饼干了就打杂一段时间
<tryit> kandu, 高手……
<maplebeats_> linux把句柄设置为非阻塞有啥用
<iorikyox_> adobe 的是 npapi么？
<kandu> maplebeats_: 写多工io的时候好用
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 对，它官方的是 npapi 的
<iorikyox_> 谢谢，
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: adobe 官方对 linux 的支持似乎只到 10.x 版本。 google chrome 内置的 ppapi 仍有更新
<iorikyox_> 11.2
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 还是旧。 chrome 15.x 了
<iorikyox_> 15.x好像加强网络信息搜集功能了，其他的不知道
<iorikyox_> 所以windows下就保留在13.x了，基本够用
<alvin_rxg> take a try
<iorikyox_> 谢谢各位帮忙，明天来报告结果。
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 你在折腾？
<iMadper> O0XX: 折腾啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 大阪机房
<iMadper> O0XX: 没碰
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚才突然上不去了
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在好了
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我还是不太正常
<iMadper> O0XX: 好慢啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: golang搞起吧.
<O0XX> iMadper:我这里快
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以
<iMadper> O0XX: fork一个新的, 别叫fwall了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你起名字
<iMadper> O0XX: 都分布式了, 得起个鸟名
<iMadper> O0XX: kivi
<O0XX> iMadper: 这啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: kiwi的typo
<iMadper> O0XX: kiwi怎么样?
<O0XX> iMadper: 据说写goagent那个进去了
<iMadper> O0XX: 进去了???
<O0XX> iMadper: 被请喝茶了
<iMadper> O0XX: 南大的...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们是分布式网络*加速*服务
<iMadper> O0XX: 怕啥
<O0XX> iMadper:是吧
<iMadper> O0XX: https://coding.net/home.html
<iMadper> O0XX: github上面clone一个项目, 没办法改名字吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 没办法
<iMadper> O0XX: 创建个新的repo然后直接push上去好了?
<iMadper> O0XX: kiwi口以?
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是
<iMadper> 名字不一样能push过去?
<iMadper> 哦, 肯定可以
<iMadper> 傻了....
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/openSUSE/kiwi
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦草!
<iMadper> O0XX: 这都被占用了!
<O0XX> iMadper: 再想个名字
<alvin_rxg> kikiwi
<onlylove> ……
<iMadper> O0XX: Apteryx
<iorikyox_> MATE正是我想要的，太爽了
<iorikyox_> 这作者就是原nautilus的作者么，所有设定都是原装，就是改名字了
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个肯定可以了
<iMadper> O0XX: github上面没有同名的呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 好
<onlylove> iMadper: 叫binxingf
<iMadper> O0XX: 错了, 有同名的, 但是都是小项目
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=Apteryx
<_kk_> ⇪ t: Search · Apteryx · GitHub
<iMadper> O0XX: Программа мониторинга за терминалами ОСМП
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说, 类似今天你白天找到的那种提供服务的网站, 赚钱吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这都有得赚?
<O0XX> iMadper: 一切网络服务的最终目的，就是一个字：约
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... 这个真没的约
<O0XX> iMadper: 咋不可能约，图片都看了
<O0XX> iMadper: 总能约
<O0XX> iMadper: YY也算约
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, 我是说静云  http://jingyun.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 静云 -心之向往 身亦能至
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是说那个创意.
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧...
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种基本就是赚个小钱...
<O0XX> iMadper: 要做到像Killwall那种才行
<iMadper> O0XX: 我觉得可能都不赚..
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 还有这种  https://crolax.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 hostname "crolax.com" does not match the server certificate
<O0XX> iMadper:你想这么多人做，怎么可能不赚钱
<iMadper> O0XX: public还是private?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对哦，忘了你有private了，那就Private吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 做好了再public
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞同.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我把fwall clone过去了.
<O0XX> iMadper:好
<freeflying> O0XX: p2p最近咋样
<freeflying> iMadper: 蛋蛋还在纠结锤子还是P7
<alvin_rxg> 哪个手机支持 lolipop 就买哪个呗。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: .... .... p7不如荣耀⑥, 差远了.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 估计 htc hd2 能刷
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: lolipop是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: android 5.0
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 棒棒糖
<freeflying> iMadper: 他要三网五模支持，不能大于5存，有NFC
<freeflying> iMadper: 荣耀6不能在日韩用 lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 荣耀6有nfc啊. 不大于5寸. 制式我不懂.
<onlylove> iMadper: 荣耀6好像是td的
<iMadper> onlylove: 有联通的啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说tdd还是td-scdma?
<onlylove> iMadper: td-scdma tdd
<iMadper> onlylove: 我记得有wcdma的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得荣耀6是个移动的机器
<iMadper> 不关了
 * iMadper 干活去
<iMadper> 不管了
<onlylove> 有java菊苣在不……
<kandu> iMadper: 在线音乐哪家强?
<iMadper> kandu: 我用 paly.baidu.com
<iMadper> kandu: 然后跟手机同步.
<kandu> iMadper: douban fm pro 如何?
<iMadper> kandu: 简直不能更垃圾. 全是64kbps的mp3
<iMadper> kandu: 我在线听的时候, 抓下来过mp3文件, 检查过了, 64/128的居多.
<kandu> iMadper: pro 也垃圾么? play baidu 的自动推荐还算如意不?
<iMadper> kandu: 自动推荐? 我只听固定的几首歌...
<iMadper> kandu: pro我没用过. 我买了baidu音乐的vip, 还是挺满意的.
<iMadper> kandu: 而且百度的现在也是正版的了
<onlylove> kandu: 豆瓣不清楚，不过你可以听虾米试试？
<onlylove> kandu: 不过虾米好像要付钱
<kandu> iMadper: 我去试试
<iMadper> kandu: 昂.
<kandu> onlylove: 在 xiami, 弄了三首试试, 都是 128 的
<onlylove> kandu: 虾米高品要付钱的
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯，还是付钱听靠谱
<onlylove> kandu: 老实说，我听不出
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要配合好的硬件的。街边三十块钱买个耳机，和500块钱买个基础音响，就有很大的区别了。更何况那些上万的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我没500块，买不起好设备
<archl> onlylove:  今天栽了。
<onlylove> archl: 你哪天没栽过？
<archl> onlylove: 本想买个特价的餐卷，拉两个人出去吃，自己也能吃到好的。结果只一个人。而且超标了。。。话费倍增呀。。。
<archl> onlylove:  狠狠的。。。
<archl> onlylove:  去看了一眼俏江南，那是人吃的么。。。
<archl> 3000的标价 ---
<archl> 这样的餐厅真的能活下来。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 一个u盘引导多个liveusb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465993 我有一个8g的u盘，只做一个系统的启动盘太浪费，要尝试别的系统又得重新制作。有没有办法做多个系统的启动盘？ 比如只要把各个系统的iso加入这个u盘在开机时就可以选择想要的系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 u
<^k^>  ─> -bt — 2014-11-13 22:25
 * O0XX 居然掉线而不自知
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41871
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Emacs将用Git作为版本控制系统
<O0XX> iMadper:你可以开始提patch了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 赞!
<iMadper> 但如今Canonical自己的内部项目也都迁移到了Git   .... ....
<archl> iMadper:  你们也要统一旗帜了？
<iMadper> O0XX: jon明天到?
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你听谁说的？
<archl> SteamedFish:  蒸鱼
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<SteamedFish> archl: hi
<iMadper> O0XX: nancy
<archl> SteamedFish:  你是 小熊吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: 之前说, xx天来早点儿, 你们大老板来
<SteamedFish> archl: 小熊是谁？
<archl> SteamedFish:  吃鱼的 huntxu
<SteamedFish> archl: 啊， huntxu 原来吃鱼啊，还好我没单独见过他他不好下手
<SteamedFish> archl: 后怕
<archl> SteamedFish 你不是蒸鱼么。
<SteamedFish> archl: 是啊
<archl> SteamedFish:  让我吃掉吧
<SteamedFish> archl: 发照片，帅的话可以考虑
<archl> SteamedFish: ... 算了。。。
<archl> SteamedFish: 这句话让我不燃而栗
<SteamedFish> archl: 看来不帅
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 如果可能的话，你已经被吃了，唉，自求多福吧，他只是舍不得而已
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-14
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(5) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465995 有人说我不是只会玩X86吗？我现在铁板钉钉的申明：我其实兼通：ARM、IA-32、IA-32e、AMD64， ​了解MIPS，但没做过MIPS因为确实没有相应的MIPS硬件平台。 ​jpg-ph-3.1-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> pdlenovo — 2014-11-14 7:52
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/88d84fdajw1em7i48uyvqj20hs0ncgn4.jpg
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有才的少男少女们. : 今天,为了让我男人对熨衣服感兴趣,我买了一块熨衣板。这块熨衣板上印着个穿着泳衣的美女,板一遇热,泳衣就会消失。结果他把这块板子贴在了暖气片上。
<tenzu> eexpress: 玩到某个场景闪退，nnd
<eexpress> tenzu: 游戏要求越来越高，你啥系统嘛
<tenzu> eexpress: 8.1
<maplebeats> eexpress: 拜神
<maplebeats> tenzu: 拜叫兽
<eexpress> 果然要上9，才正常。lol tenzu
<tenzu> maplebeats: 射你平身
<eexpress> maplebeats: momo
<eexpress> ...射。。。
<tenzu> eexpress: 大不了不玩了
<maplebeats> kindle除了买书以外怎么下载书
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<eexpress> maplebeats: 直接当u盘，cp
<maplebeats> 明白了
<eexpress> roylez: 你的妹子图呢
<eexpress> http://pics.dmm.co.jp/mono/movie/adult/mide149/mide149pl.jpg
<onlylove> tenzu: 多大内存啊
<eexpress> 你们这帮家伙，看图了，居然不说我又手践了。
<tenzu> onlylove: 32G
<onlylove> eexpress: 看不到，没用，被公司的firewall给block了
<tenzu> eexpress: 图呢？
<eexpress> 。
<onlylove> tenzu: 32G内存的电脑？不应该闪退了吧……
<onlylove> tenzu: 我知道的闪退大概就是内存超了单线程的限制被系统咔嚓了
<eexpress> 学校太黑了。叫兽居然有32G的机子
<onlylove> tenzu: 比方说32位最多1.4G，多了就会挂掉
 * onlylove 的工作机只有2G
<eexpress> 32G的机子，居然只用来看图片。
<onlylove> 还好没只用来扫雷
<eexpress> 32G一张的图片，估计汗毛都是高清的。
<luojie-dune> eexpress:  看你的汗毛都能看到呀
<eexpress> onlylove: 会不会能看到细胞组织？
<eexpress> luojie-dune: nnnd
<archl> eexpress: 你没实验过数码相机拍摄自己的皮肤？放大看看？
<onlylove> eexpress: 目前地球人的相机还没那水平
<onlylove> eexpress: 当然，隧道显微镜可以
<eexpress> 叫兽的设备，估计不是我们可以相信的档次，拍av的话，可以上国家地理。
 * archl 昨天实验了另一件事情，发现自己的脸皮和未晒黑的皮肤 对比度太高
<eexpress> archl: 你还不算黑啊
<archl> eexpress:  我说的是对比呀。我没晒黑的地方和白人的白皮差不多
<eexpress> 呸。这话不可信啊
<eexpress> 屁股？
<archl> eexpress:  不是，大腿
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<eexpress> 。。。难道你屁股黑些，经常晒。
<gfrog> eexpress: e神
<eexpress> gfrog: 基蛙
<archl> eexpress: 笨蛋，我又看不到自己屁股！除非用镜子。。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神你twitter的评论太奇葩了，无盐以对
<eexpress> archl: 你当然要用镜子
<eexpress> gfrog: 额。我说错了啥？
<onlylove> https://github.com/aosabook/500lines
<archl> eexpress: 有没搞错，为啥用麻烦的做对比。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: aosabook/500lines · GitHub
<onlylove> gfrog: 可以用糖
<eexpress> archl: 不麻烦。lol
<gfrog> onlylove: 糖拌e神
<archl> eexpress: 其实都很麻烦，只要露在外面的都黑了。
<eexpress> archl: 你适合当艺术家。
<tenzu> onlylove: 应该是我开了作弊器的缘故
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<eexpress> gfrog: tw说的东西，不带入这里。这是2个世界。
<onlylove> tenzu: 啥游戏还需要作弊
<gfrog> eexpress: 咋可能
<eexpress> onlylove: 疼疼眼睛不行，瞄准不能。
<tenzu> onlylove: call of duty 11，hard模式
<onlylove> tenzu: 算了，你还是开作弊吧
<yunfan> bash 怎么强制他重新生成 bin文件cache来着 ?  onlylove
<tenzu> onlylove: 我得去找个更好的作弊器
<onlylove> yunfan: bash生成bin……这事我还真不知道
<eexpress> 作弊器好多都是py的。一下子就崩溃了。 tenzu
<eexpress> 屁眼的
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说，我说那个点不到的事情，我找到一点头绪，就是style的display是none,改成block就显示了，问题是……都显示了就没法选了
<tenzu> eexpress: 那你给写一个perl的
<yunfan> 搞定了  hash -r  onlylove
<eexpress> 没水平，没做过。不害人
<archl> tenzu eexpress  你们真厉害，我平时玩 fps 都懒得瞄准，也懒得作弊
<eexpress> 。
<yunfan> tenzu: 我天天玩生死狙击  额
<yunfan> onlylove: display:none 当然不显示了
<onlylove> yunfan: 除了用js改页面，还有别的办法不
<onlylove> yunfan: 我智商不够，不会js
<tenzu> 想起了以前CS的爆头器
<yunfan> tenzu: cs007?
<yunfan> 还可以显示对方的瞄准线 tmd
<archl> tenzu:  没有弹道计算器没意思呀。 cc eexpress 有没有那种正面命中不受伤的 fps， 只有背后 90度命中才受伤~
<yunfan> onlylove: css也可以改 不过比js还麻烦
<tenzu> yunfan: CS1.5
<yunfan> tenzu: 我说那个作弊器名字  你居然没印象
<roylez> eexpress: 你家闺女呢？
<yunfan> tenzu: http://ssjj.4399.com 来跟我打几盘？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏
 * archl 没用过作弊器也。明明是游戏。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽早
<eexpress> roylez: 只你这不努力的，才生闺女。
<archl> eexpress:  。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 月头您又有网了啊
<eexpress> archl: lol
<archl> eexpress:  你灭了这里全体呀。
<eexpress> 咋可能
<kandu> yunfan: 3d flash 游戏好像在 linux 上玩起来很卡
<archl> eexpress:  土豪，这里除了你，都是闺女？难道不是
<yunfan> kandu: 是简直不能
<eexpress> 这有语病啊
<tenzu> yunfan: 我不记那名字，能用就行
<archl> eexpress:  哈哈
<tenzu> roylez: 嗯嗯，流量来之不易
<yunfan> kandu: 该死的flash 插件 估计他们调用了本地加速
<archl> eexpress:  就是玩你怎低
<roylez> tenzu: 读了这么多年书，还是被流量卡的像狗啊
<eexpress> 你有中文障碍嘛。 archl
<tenzu> roylez: 没办法，本校特色
<eexpress> tenzu: 你居然没有ssh
<archl> eexpress:  玩意思玩多了，不玩了
<tenzu> eexpress: 要那个干啥？
<roylez> tenzu: 为了等天大改善网络，您远赴海外等待10年，结果回来还是老样子
<tenzu> roylez: 应该说我出去爽了几年，回来继续苦逼
<eexpress> tenzu: 学校经费那么多，咋不买一堆vps给我们玩玩。
 * roylez 看片去
<yuki_ryoko> Tianyi_Wifi 简直无用
<yuki_ryoko> 在线看番根本不能
<tenzu> eexpress: 你一个意念就上twitter了，还用得着vps？
<eexpress> 我是眼红你用我们纳税人的钱，不给我们好处啊。
<yunfan> eexpress: 你还不是一样的  只不过7品的羡慕5品而已
<tenzu> eexpress: 学校经费又不是让我用的，都在领导手里
<eexpress> 叫兽不就是半个领导了嘛。
<eexpress> yunfan: 一边去，你官2代，一样。
<yunfan> eexpress: 我又没攻击别人  就你这种人 喜欢自己吃着 又去攻击别人
<archl> yunfan: 。。
<eexpress> 我和叫兽谈正事，叫你插嘴。
<archl> yunfan:  你的感觉不是攻击别人是攻击世界呀
<archl> eexpress: 准备海淘一个 17寸 i7笔记本只玩RTS
<eexpress> archl: 或者你搞一个投影玩，更身临其境。
<eexpress> rts，，，需要那么大干嘛
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西， eexpress 扎e
<onlylove> http://paste.lisp.org/display/143864
<eexpress> imtxc: momo
<archl> eexpress:  可以看清战场行情 http://d.picphotos.baidu.com/album/s%3D550%3Bq%3D90%3Bc%3Dxiangce%2C100%2C100/sign=2514a601d109b3deefbfe46dfc841dbc/9358d109b3de9c82a202f8e66c81800a19d84377.jpg?referer=b0a7c85a9245d688fa158794ad2d&x=.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: 色巨苴
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们是战友啊, 怎么能嘲讽我
<eexpress> archl: 这。。。啥游戏
<imtxc> happyaron: 巨苴
<archl> eexpress:  zero-k
<imtxc> iMadper: 现如今不让拜壕了啊
<eexpress> 战友，求名词解释。 iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有啊，怎么是嘲讽呢，是早上请安啊
<eexpress> archl: 估计画面不好看
<imtxc> eexpress: 一起抗过枪？
<archl> eexpress:  吃掉了我 2009年 13% 的时间  。 画面就不咋样
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是我们还是可以在其他方面合作啊. 频道里相互照应
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> imtxc: 你老说咋咋的。下次踢了你。
<archl> iMadper imtxc 你们可以不败家吗
<archl> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 啥
<eexpress> 让 iMadper去人肉血拼你。
<iMadper> archl: 从来没败过
<imtxc> eexpress: 哪里咋咋地了
<archl> im 两个好基友 -
<imtxc> archl: 我一北漂狗哪有家
<eexpress> 。说惯了，居然没感觉
<archl> imtxc: 败没了。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 啥啥啥
<imtxc> eexpress: 我好像就说过一次瞅你咋地啊
<eexpress> 要给 imtxc取一个小名了。
<archl> eexpress:  我无论如何都想不出来，你来
<eexpress> iMadper: 来帮忙想一个
<imtxc> 我的nick没法攻破，我都不知道是啥意思 eexpress archl iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 色貘
<archl> iMadper:  那是你吧。。。
<eexpress> 这太生僻了
<iMadper> archl: 别闹.
<archl> iMadper: 帽子戴久了交给基友顶替
<eexpress> 找 imtxc照片去，看看适合取什么名字
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/612649
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 再特价：beyerdynamic 拜亚动力 DT990 PRO 耳机 980元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<imtxc> 这货现在这个价格了？
<imtxc> 我那个头像照片已经完全不能代表我了
<onlylove> yunfan: shellshock居然是25年前的feature
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后今天成了bug
<eexpress> imtxc: 难道你变样子了
<imtxc> 我也不知道
<eexpress> 来一张
<imtxc> 我又不自拍
<imtxc> eexpress: 就参考以前的吧
<eexpress> 以前的，一个高度近视的眼镜，摸猪油的分头，没啥特色啊。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那要看那个features是对谁的
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果是某些部门刻意留的后门feature 呢
<onlylove> yunfan: http://paste.lisp.org/display/143864
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<imtxc> eexpress: 我那是头发本来就那颜色
<eexpress> 太铮亮了。
<imtxc> eexpress: 真的没有任何处理，现在头发好少了
<imtxc> 我怎么监控一个文件，如果文件里面出现了某一行就执行某个操作呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为你说微软那个呢
<imtxc> 守护进程挂了，日志让刷没了
<onlylove> yunfan: 微软有shellshock么，明显是bash
<kandu> imtxc: linux å°± inotify, bsd å°± kqueue
<eexpress> imtxc: incron
<eexpress> 你相思太多，开始掉头发了？
<imtxc> 哎，遗传
<imtxc> 不过我爹在我这个年龄的时候也没有掉头发
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.maketecheasier.com/useful-ppas-for-ubuntu/   <-- 第五个好顶赞
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 5 Useful PPAs for Ubuntu - Make Tech Easier
<imtxc> 木有 ubuntu
 * imtxc 不对啊，我靠，我现在用的不就是 ubuntu 么
<imtxc> cat /etc/issue > Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接用最新的flash播放器, 超级咱
<iMadper> 超级赞
<eexpress> 啥最新的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的这台机器，都不敢装flash播放器
<imtxc> iMadper: 一装flash，打开浏览器整个系统就卡死
<eexpress> flash都没法装了啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<eexpress> 浏览器都变了模式
<imtxc> 只能不用flash了
<imtxc> 上班用的这台破台式机惨不忍睹
<yunfan> onlylove: 微软也有shell嘛
<kandu> imtxc: 呃，这个更方便 https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/ok_libev4 示例，监控 abc: http://paste.debian.net/131700/
<^k^> ⇪ t: zandoye / ok_libev4 — Bitbucket
<yunfan> kandu: 你玩libev4了?
<kandu> yunfan: 做了个 ocaml binding,
<adam8157> O0XX: gfrog 公积金到账了
<kandu> yunfan: libev4 接口设计巨烂
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:赞，公积金壕
<yunfan> kandu: 那你说哪家的 异步socks做得好的？
<kandu> yunfan: 要不是它对 fork 有处理，就去绑 libuv 了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack:赞，公积金巨鞠
<yunfan> kandu: 我想找人给我弄个基于异步的socks server
<kandu> yunfan: sock 都差不多
<yunfan> 所有事件都支持内置脚本区hook
<kandu> yunfan: netbsd 的最好
<yunfan> 并且支持内置脚本继续扔出事件  你看用哪个库好？
<kandu> yunfan: 不管对 sock 还是本地还是对 fork 处理
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 公积金到帐之后，打算先在北京买几套房玩玩？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 提出来了？ 几个点？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是一个事儿
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不是说公积金到账了么
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没跟你说啊
<yunfan> 我看你也不像是买房
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我善于挖掘信息嘛
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 可以申卡了
<yunfan> kandu: 如何？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我等社保也到了再说吧 保险点
<kandu> yunfan: 你就选个 py 库好啦
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 民生银行是真查社保
<yunfan> http://virtualmachine.topholt.com:5000/  kandu 看这个 这种基于栈机的很适合这种socks server的场景
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Virtual Machine
<imtxc> 别的说查那是忽悠
<yunfan> kandu: 那是坑爹
<imtxc> 民生说要看社保，那就真的是要看，丫要自己登录到网站里面看
<kandu> yunfan: 不坑的。网上骂的，都是没理解 corouine 的人不会用而已
<yunfan> 不过等下可以试试gevent
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/19a30881e38e00ba89438b5f9c29c45d8fb66dfa3b60-dOctsR_fw658 roylez
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ image/jpeg
<kandu> yunfan: python 装饰器多好啊
<yunfan> kandu: 我是说py本身的gil问题
<kandu> yunfan: gil 不是问题
<yunfan> kandu: 就算你理解了有毛用  多核用不起来
<kandu> yunfan: 你是做计算还是做连接牙？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我信用报告里销户的记录什么时候清掉啊? 08年在西安销掉的卡还在上头
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:一辈子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<yunfan> kandu: 明显是也有计算也有连接了  你说的连接是指极端的做转发的吧 这个倒是没什么问题
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 当时西电帮我办了两张 一张工行一张建行, 一张从没见过打电话销, 一张到手就销掉.... nnnnd
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 咱
<yunfan> 但是你做个web server 不就得有逻辑进去了 但是又不像纯计算集群那样很重
<yunfan> 不扯了 我出门吃饭
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 巨菊学校，给学生办两张信用卡
<adam_magic_pack> g 西电卡门
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: >g 西电卡门
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 怎么用的^^
<O0XX> ^k^: you silly B
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<O0XX> ^k^: shenme gui
<freeflying> inbox的邀请谁要
<adam_magic_pack> 不要
<O0XX> freeflying: 刚搞到。。。
<imtxc> inbox 是做啥的
<imtxc> freeflying: 好玩么
<O0XX> g 西电
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: in box 入柜
 * archl 突然哭了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: in box 入柜 掰弯
<O0XX> ^k^: you silly B
 * O0XX 这货又挂了吧？
<imtxc> 为毛我的 ubuntu12.04 源里面只有 3.2 的 pae kernel 呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 来，先邀请我一发
 * archl 抱抱 adam_magic_pack  iMadper eexpress Destine  hoxily fivesheep freeflying huntxu  gfrog happyaron  imtxc lainme_ kandu o0
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
 * archl 抱抱 pity roylez yunfan ofan   同时鄙视 O0XX 的破nick
 * archl 刚才觉得好感动到哭了
 * O0XX 抱抱 archl
<kandu> yunfan: 就一些逻辑 py 应该够用吧。不够就在启动时 fork 几次. bsd 上有 REUSEPORT 的，随时想多开几个就几个。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack, O0XX freeflying 是只有安卓客户端么
<O0XX> imtxc: 也有
<imtxc> 邀请下我也玩玩呀
<pity> archl: lunch time....
<freeflying> imtxc: iOS也有
<imtxc> freeflying: 求码
<freeflying> imtxc: email
<imtxc> freeflying: msg
<imtxc> freeflying: 收到了
<Destine> freeflying, 好玩吗？
<Destine> freeflying, 好玩我也要。
<freeflying> Destine: 不好玩
<archl> pity:   curry in box, rice in bowl, vege in fridge and knife in hand
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: 西电卡门 not defined.
<archl> Destine freeflying 什么东西呀
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: google 西电卡门
<Destine> freeflying, 邀请邀请~
<freeflying> Destine: mail
<Destine> freeflying, 发了。
<imtxc> 我在 appstore 里面咋没找到这个app
<^k^> O0XX: 西电 not defined.
<O0XX> ^k^: you silly B
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: http://baike.baidu.com/view/10525925.htm?from_id=8622805&type=syn&fromtitle=%E8%A5%BF%E7%94%B5%E5%8D%A1%E9%97%A8&fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 西电信用卡门 _百度百科
<freeflying> Destine: done
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: imtxc ^^就是这样
<Destine> freeflying, 收到了。
<imtxc> 我去，木有啊
<imtxc> Destine: 乃的什么手机
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • PDF文档查看器无法打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466001 系统自带的文档查看器（英文好像叫做envice之类的吧），就是默认打开PDF文件的那个东西。选择打印时，空走纸，不打印。wps office，libreoffice打印都正常，只有这个东西不正常，偏偏有pdf资料
<^k^>  ─> 需要打印。 系统ubuntukylin 14.10 x64 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-11-14 11:44
<Destine> imtxc, S4
<onlylove> O0XX: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=dviz3Mzjj0aJm2EXrrneXWI8i6s-fgtcDNE9a-T7bCjkNNasqD_P2dJRGA_ms61MaiG5MebAtgTyY8Jlrdz7tK cc imtxc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 西电卡门事件强建周录音 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<O0XX> onlylove: 老菊巨
<archl> https://location.services.mozilla.com/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ MLS - Overview
<onlylove> O0XX: google不灵，可以用度娘嘛，这毕竟是国内大事件
<O0XX> onlylove: 老巨菊
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦，是在中国商店不提供
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41872
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Go语言改用Git迁移到GitHub
<imtxc> 这不没得玩了
<iMadper> O0XX: Yidong是谁?
<iMadper> O0XX: 中国人?
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪看见的？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=5344
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | RMS不再维护Emacs
<O0XX> iMadper: Emacs的现任维护者？是个华裔
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, .. 休息一下 ..  11:54
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉git这回真是要统一宇宙了.
<iMadper> O0XX: 没竞争对手了啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 不会的，还有我大bzr嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 竟然在写代码, 还是qt
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:58
<onlylove> yunfan: 可是就算指定id,元素也是不可见的啊……
<huntxu> O0XX: emacs也遷移到git了啊
<O0XX> huntxu:是啊
<O0XX> huntxu:虽然不是github
<O0XX> huntxu: 是gnu自己的git
<O0XX> huntxu: 迁到github就完美了
<huntxu> O0XX: 理由就是bzr已死。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个理由好
<O0XX> huntxu: 那是emacs自己认为
<O0XX> huntxu: 其实是emacs已死
<O0XX> huntxu: long live bzr
<iMadper> huntxu: 我还在用bzr.
<iMadper> huntxu: bzr的uncommit太好用了
<iMadper> huntxu: git每次我都纠结是reset HEAD 还是reset HEAD^
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你叫"喔喔喔诶"?
<huntxu> iMadper: reset --hard HEAD~10086 包治百病
<O0XX> huntxu: 赞..不过我的办法是 HEAD~10010
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: huntxu --root
<adam_magic_pack> rebase有--root, reset又没有我没试过...
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: reset 沒有
<huntxu> O0XX: 你這個可惡的聯通黨
<huntxu> 我們移動的好
<O0XX> huntxu: 同意
<O0XX> huntxu:我是被迫的聯通黨
<iMadper> O0XX: 我的是电信 10000
<huntxu> O0XX: 那你就reset --hard HEAD~10000吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 唯品会招聘呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你快去投
<iMadper> imtxc: 招摄影师
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, .. 休息一下 ..  12:11
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 和合谷?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不想吃啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一步到位吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我等等有饭局
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:你们去啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 那我去和合谷, 有券儿 便宜
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 啧啧
<iMadper> O0XX: 偶擦...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 拜高管
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教如何在ubuntu中安装xp共享的打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466002 我已经按照网上教程安装了samba，但是在打印机中没有看到“使用SAMBA的Windows打印机”类似的选项啊，哪位大神帮帮我！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjp52 — 2014-11-14 12:08
<iMadper> O0XX: 歪果仁是谁啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道
<O0XX> iMadper: 看着眼熟
<archl> imtxc:  赶紧买最好的镜头呀
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你的书是怎么同步到kindle上的
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: drive上的书
<archl> maplebeats:  自动发给你的kindle邮箱？
<maplebeats> archl: 怎么发，我用gmail上选择drive上的文件，发过去他说不合格
<maplebeats> 附件没有pdf
<archl> maplebeats:   发的就是 html txt doc ，看亚马逊介绍呀，你个蠢材。。
<maplebeats> archl: 我知道- -，但是能不能直接把drive的文件直接发过去
<archl> maplebeats:  drive 是什么~ 我是无知
<maplebeats> kindle还是太大了
<maplebeats> 太重了
<archl> maplebeats:  对呀，kindle 应该是家钢化保护层放在背包后面的装饰品
<maplebeats> 边框太大
<maplebeats> cherrot: yo
<archl> maplebeats: kindle。。。边框还大？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 变态
<archl> maplebeats: 小手娇娇
<maplebeats> 都可以跑马了
 * archl 认为 kpw 不如 keyboard 好操控
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 邮箱发过去
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: drive发过去是链接 不是附件 好像
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 他要一下子全发过去，一封信
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，我得先下载下来再发。。。
<maplebeats> 蛋疼
<imtxc> huntxu:我是被迫的聯通黨
<imtxc> ipad mini 看 pad 够么
<imtxc> 会不会太小
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: tmux 有没有只按一次键就能切换 window 的方式，不要 F1-F12, 每次 C-a n 太麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用 alt + 方向键
<iMadper> imtxc: alt + 左右
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要方向键
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你自己换一个嘛~
<imtxc> iMadper: 最好能 C-= 这种
<imtxc> bind-key -n C-= next-window
<imtxc> 这样不好使啊
<stifler> /nick stifler
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 绑定
<imtxc> 能不能不需要按 prefix
<sennn_> hi
<^k^> sennn_:点点点.  12:56
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 脚踏板
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: x230 的 F1-F12 那块区域太难按
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我按着挺好的
<nyfair> 煤老板煤老板
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu14.04 安装MP3解码器出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466004 下面是报错的信息，之前12.04没有这个问题。 感谢各位！ ----------------------------------------------------------------- The following packages have unmet dependencies: gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad: Depends: libass4 (>= 0.9.7) but it
<^k^>  ─> is not going to be installed Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 is to be installed Depends: libchromaprint0 (>= 0.2) but it is not …
<onlylove> nyfair: 煤老板你好
<imtxc> 求推荐个pad
<imtxc> 比7寸大，比10吋小的
<sennn_> windows rt
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu14.04 安装MP3解码器出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466005 下面是报错的信息，之前12.04没有这个问题。 感谢各位！ ----------------------------------------------------------------- The following packages have unmet dependencies: gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad: Depends: libass4 (>= 0.9.7) but it
<^k^>  ─> is not going to be installed Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 is to be installed Depends: libchromaprint0 (>= 0.2) but it is not …
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iPad mini
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法解析域名，DNS能ping通。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466006 反复倒腾了好长时间，就是上不了王。 IP是DHCP获得的。网络正常。 dns服务器也能ping 通，就是无法解析域名。痛苦中 求各位大仙帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 windisillusion — 2014-11-14 13:13
<julianwa> freeflying, 现在国内用哪个源最快啊？ 各种慢
<archl> imtxc:  好呀 苹果 air mini ？
<archl> lol
<archl> imtxc:  正好都在 7寸和 10寸之间
<imtxc> archl: 好吧
<kandu> julianwa: cdn.debian.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ debian.net)
<imtxc> julianwa: ustc
<julianwa> 我是电信的
<adam_magic_pack> julianwa: 成都就用电子科大吧, 我是用中科大的
<archl> imtxc:  其实我说，nexus 10 吧。便宜不是？
<archl> imtxc: 你都有了 vpn 了。不怕用google 原厂
<julianwa> adam_magic_pack, 妥妥的 我试试
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  halls 的糖挺好的。什么时候糖都变这么贵了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  刚才看到移动版本的红米1s只剩1台，现在光了，是真的呀。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/350753
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ IUNI 艾优尼 U3 4G手机（晴雪白）TD-SCDMA/WCDMA/GSM 双卡双待 32G版 2000元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 599真便宜
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper:
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这啥牌子?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道, 见过好几次
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 收了我的nexus 3吧。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 金立
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦. 那不错啊, 全球最薄手机记录保持者
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 屏幕尺寸5.5英寸
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 直接pass
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不是5? 那不要
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 想要个4.8的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 5"边框小的话就很赞
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 5已经有点儿难按左侧的标点符号了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 小手抓宝
<archl> iMadper: adam_magic_pack: 。。。原来你们这群人都是用右手操作手机的么？
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 红米是5" 但是上下边框太粗
<iMadper> archl: 是的.
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 显得很大
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NWYANAI?ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&redirect=true&t=&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=&pldnSite=1
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NWYANAI?ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&redirect=true&t=&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=&pldnSite=1 -- unhandled responsein get head
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 红米1s是4.7寸，和nexus 3一样吧
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 5"
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 都看不出来差别。。。好吧红米好重
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 等五寸五模NFC, 中途手机坏了就锤子
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你要的窄边框啊, sharp的那个多窄啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嗯, CDMA...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 找别的版本嘛~
 * adam_magic_pack coffee time
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  壕
<archl> iMadper: 果然，用 gnome 习惯的人喜欢边框大。
 * archl 提出伪命题，有人反驳么
<freeflying> julianwa: 是啊，最近没靠谱得
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 佩服啊，居然要入锤子
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 五寸五模NFC, 就只有锤子
<onlylove> freeflying: 当当那是不得已
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 嘚瑟吧你就，五模对你有用？
<freeflying> onlylove: 他那是绝对的蛋疼
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你没事儿吧, 我买什么手机你一直过来埋汰有毛意思啊....
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3408246389
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 父爱如山，感天动地_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: lol
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 他要你面对他只希望你买 iphone 6的事实呀
 * adam_magic_pack 忙, 三个critial bug......
<tenzu> 哼哼
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼，我买了手环，发现我睡眠能力还算优秀的
<tenzu> 买了锤子立马变棒槌
<imtxc> archl: 我的 vps 快要到期了
<tenzu> archl: 我天天睡眠不足
<tenzu> archl: 你买的什么手环？多少钱？
<imtxc> 黑五快到了吧，到时候会不会再有优惠
<Lavande> 同问
<tenzu> Lavande: 拉完的
<archl> tenzu:  和红米1s一起买的小米手环， 79元 cc Lavande
<Lavande> tenzu: 疼猪
<julianwa> adam_magic_pack, :P
<tenzu> Lavande: 你真是姐控？
<Lavande> tenzu: 还能有谁用这个名字。。。
<tenzu> Lavande: 平时也不见你露面
<Lavande> tenzu: 当然，好多年过去了。。现在不控姐了:D
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/briefing-pitivi-sddm-trisquel.html
<tenzu> Lavande: 但是姐控这个昵称已经无法改变了
<nyfair> 自从avisynth跨平台之后，我就觉得linux原生的那堆破烂非编可以死了，结果还在更新？
<tenzu> archl: 手环能用来干啥？
<nyfair> tenzu: 求个姐姐包养我
<freeflying> tenzu: iMadper imtxc 你们觉得蛋蛋的需求是不是很unique, 五模五寸NFC
<Lavande> tenzu: hontoni....
<tenzu> nyfair: 女博士要么？
<nyfair> tenzu: 要啊
<nyfair> mo7ro
<tenzu> freeflying: 我至今想不通为啥非得要求五模和NFC，屏幕大小要求勉强说的过去
<imtxc> 三五牌香烟的粉丝
<iMadper> freeflying: nfc见仁见智, 5寸算是很正常的需求啊... 我要是买iphone6, 我就买sprint的或者电信的, 全网通, 这样我想换啥换啥... ... ... 额, 我觉得我跟 adam_magic_pack 同病相怜啊
<freeflying> tenzu: 他五模的需求是要能支持日韩
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 亲人
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在还不知道哪个运营商会有更好的4g支持. 等大家都部署完了, 我会考虑选择覆盖最好的换过去
<tenzu> freeflying: 阿当以后要去日韩发展了，就是不知道第一站是日本还是韩国。。。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我国庆的时候带我妈去办了护照, 已经在计划韩国和东南亚了, 求你了, 别埋汰我.... 555
<julianwa> adam_magic_pack, 我也喜欢5模，不过对nfc无需求～
<tenzu> julianwa: 猪脸娃？
<julianwa>  - -;
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕带上我，我当日语翻译
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 带我一起去风俗店啊
<freeflying> julianwa: 你又要跳坑日本啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 带我去风俗店啊
<julianwa> freeflying, 和我没关系，休假ing
<nyfair> iMadper: 你报销
<julianwa> tenzu, :P
<iMadper> nyfair: 我没钱啊
<tenzu> 差点托人去日本带个肾6+
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 老实说吧，去日本你肯定不会漫游上网，所以打电话都无所谓得
<tenzu> julianwa: 老司机你好，新人求带
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 收短信收短信收短信收短信
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 日本又不卖sim卡给外国人，你带手机过去有毛用
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 接电话然后skype回去 接电话然后skype回去 接电话然后skype回去 接电话然后skype回去 接电话然后skype回去
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 一条短信将近2块，比打电话还贵
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 收短信免费收短信免费收短信免费收短信免费收短信免费
<tenzu> freeflying: 他只收短信。。。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 收短信只要2G的网络
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 老nokia也能收短信啊
<julianwa> freeflying, 现在去日本也漫游。贵就贵呗。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 日韩没有gsm啊日韩没有gsm啊日韩没有gsm啊日韩没有gsm啊日韩没有gsm啊日韩没有gsm啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 重点就是这个啊重点就是这个啊重点就是这个啊重点就是这个啊重点就是这个啊
<iMadper> http://www.36kr.com/p/206237.html   <--  后来有好多初创公司看到苹果用ibeacon然后觉得比格特别高, 开始各种发文鄙视nfc抬高ibeacon, 开始做ibeacon周边的软件/硬件. 然后, 结果苹果自己加持nfc了... 不知道那些公司活的怎么样...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 偏不采用NFC的苹果将用低耗蓝牙和iBeacon技术取代NFC | 36氪
<julianwa> freeflying, UK, Fr都漫游。。。
<freeflying> julianwa:  乃是壕啊，C社给报销
 * tenzu 觉得旅游期间没手机也不会死
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 日韩是wcdma起步啊, 毛的2G, 所以要五模
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃去过吗
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 乃去过吗  <-   这句话杀伤力太大了...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我的S4在日本都无压力
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不去我就不知道了么?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 那肯定不是GSM
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 中国移动官网都提示日本没有GSM了
<tenzu> 阿当背后插满了箭枝
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你的需求真替你捉急
<jusss> nyfair: 1分钟前一大妈送我一个自由门的小光盘
<adam_magic_pack> 今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了 今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天
<jusss> 翻墙软件精品
<adam_magic_pack> 忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得
<adam_magic_pack> 要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了今天忙得要死你老和我抬杠干什么? 我不买手机了
<iMadper> jusss: 我有6张了, 就差一张就能召唤神龙了
<tenzu> op开始刷屏了
<jusss> iMadper: 好用吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 没召唤出来, 怎么知道好用不好用?
<jusss> 能顺畅的看YouTube吗？
<tenzu> iMadper: 没招出来我就不知道了么？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 我的不是自由门, 是神韵艺术团
<adam_magic_pack> 没去过日韩 也不去日韩 我是土鳖 但我就要五模 没去过日韩 也不去日韩 我是土鳖 但我就要五模没去过日韩 也不去日韩 我是土鳖 但我就要五模没去过日韩 也不去日韩 我是土鳖 但我就要五模
<archl> tenzu: 抱歉，刚才忘记回了。 手环基本功能是记录你的运动，用程序猜测方式判断你的活动 - 比如睡眠状态，比如走路歩数。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 真怒了啊
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  去日韩吧。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 忙了一上午，出来放松下啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 真心是忙
<julianwa> adam_magic_pack, 乃冷静点。。我支持5模
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 而且不要总是提醒我穷和土鳖这两件事
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我这早上八点开始忙到吃饭呢
<tenzu> archl: 能看时间日期什么的么？
<archl> tenzu: 我这个不能。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么会穷呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: momo, 我要五摸 + cdma2k + cdma
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见菊苣妹子壕
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 都是你自己哭穷好不好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我要求比你过分多了.
<onlylove> Lavande: 不控姐了，控妹了？
<archl> tenzu:  这个简单，只有记录和电池，不过够了
<tenzu> archl: 哦了，没屏幕的
<freeflying> iMadper: 你不是换了肾6吗
<Lavande> onlylove: 也不是。。。就是没啥特别嗜好
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 姊妹井我都要
<julianwa> Lavande, 姐控美如画～
<iMadper> freeflying: 修了5s. 等明年换6s吧
<archl> Lavande: 去找姐姐玩呀
<freeflying> iMadper: 蛋蛋被我们刺跑了 哈哈
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过我真的挺喜欢6的相位对焦的
<archl> Lavande:  很多可爱的姐姐嗯
<tenzu> 你们把阿当挤兑走了
<freeflying> iMadper: 要不我的出给你？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我要是买得起我早就买了啊
<Lavande> archl: julianwa 你们这些家伙。。。
<archl> iMadper: HTC的好玩呀，刚看介绍，就是双摄像头，对焦放在拍照之后
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的5500出给你吧
<archl> Lavande: 结婚了吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 真心朋友价了 :D
<jusss> iMadper: 看成相焦对位了
<Lavande> archl: ……我还没有tenzu老，哈哈哈
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的支持cdma2k嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 128G, Verizon全网通
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的痘痘到底怎么办啊?
<archl> Lavande: 废话，比我都小的家伙
<iMadper> freeflying: 我擦! 5500真是秒假啊...
<freeflying> iMadper: 快递给我吧
<Lavande> archl: 你是谁的马甲啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过只有sprint的才是全网通
<freeflying> iMadper: Verizon的也是
<iMadper> freeflying: 重新发地址给我吧, 我的手机换新了, 短信都没了
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? 我刚花了2000换了个新的5s..
<tenzu> Lavande: 我没有神老
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  92后都不来这里的。
<freeflying> O0XX: 你拿到办公室去了没
<Lavande> 原来是ee……
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  没有信任了。
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥？
<Lavande> 不对。。是罗姐。。。
 * luojie-dune 碾压 Lavande
<freeflying> O0XX: 豆子
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 怎么精确到92年的？
<O0XX> freeflying:你的痘痘？
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 记忆里
<O0XX> freeflying:对，在办公室.. 是吧 iMadper
<freeflying> O0XX: 在办公室不
<iMadper> O0XX: 是的.
<happyaron> freeflying: verizon是传统意义的全网通了
<O0XX> freeflying: 是的
<happyaron> freeflying: 跟sprint/国行不是一个概念啊
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 你看，一个90后马上跳出来了
<O0XX> happyaron: 春家的才是全网通吧
 * Lavande 吃饭去
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  90后在这里也就到92年截止了
<happyaron> O0XX: 国行和sprint是同样型号
<happyaron> O0XX: 移动除外
<tenzu> 到底哪个才通？
<happyaron> A1586
<happyaron> 电信/联通/国内苹果店/港行/美国Sprint
<happyaron> 都是这个型号
 * tenzu 脑内替换成A1524
<O0XX> happyaron: 苹果橘菊
<happyaron> O0XX: 做代购伤不起
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是港行屏蔽cdma了吧?
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  那个小米手环有功能就是在检测到你非深度睡眠的时候提前叫你起床 —— 但是我的记录里很难，因为深度睡眠达到总时间的80%
<happyaron> iMadper: 貌似是的
<happyaron> iMadper: 澳门的支持，但也算港行
 * happyaron 因为没有澳行这一说
<luojie-dune> happyaron 我花钱了 - 买了红米1s -
<happyaron> luojie-dune: o
 * luojie-dune 在卖我的 nexus
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 怎么检测到是否深度睡眠呢？
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  我不知道它的计算原理
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 睡觉的时候戴手环不会不舒服么？
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  http://www.zhihu.com/question/21018097
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ 智能手环是如何监测睡眠质量的？ - 知乎
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我平时带着，没事目前
<happyaron> iMadper: 港行那个是A1586GSM，其实不算是正经A1586了
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 当然如果注意是能感觉到的。不过差不多
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Phpcms程序网站如何备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466008 PHPCMS该软件采用模块化开发，支持多种分类方式，使用它可方便实现个性化网站的设计、开发与维护。它支持众多的程序组合，可轻松实现网站平台迁移，并可广泛满足各种规模的网站需求,是国内
 * happyaron 据说日版也可以，除了拍照声
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我睡觉的时候不习惯戴饰品
<tenzu> happyaron: 拍照声好像只有越狱以后装插件清除
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  http://www.zhihu.com/question/26240445 差不多是虚的~
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ 小米手环怎样用运动传感器识别睡眠状态? - 知乎
<happyaron> tenzu: o
<happyaron> http://bbs.feng.com/read-htm-tid-8273519.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ iPhone6各地区版本、网络分析和型号释疑（科普国行全网通） - iPhone 6 综合讨论区 - 威锋论坛 - 威锋网
<happyaron> 反正最靠谱的其实就是国行了。。
 * happyaron 价格最不靠谱
<luojie-dune> happyaron:  世界第四便宜的地区不是么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你懂的真多
 * iMadper 想换电信啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 照帖子念不行咩
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的1549，不支持TD
 * luojie-dune 觉得中国啥都喜欢和世界第一比
<iMadper> freeflying: 你干嘛出啊
 * luojie-dune 知道买相机的会选日本——从而无视美国相机比中日都贵；平时都会认为美国物价最低
<freeflying> iMadper: 这不你想收嘛
<iMadper> freeflying: 先不买了, 等隔代升.
<O0XX> freeflying:你要来拿你的痘痘？
<freeflying> O0XX: iMadper发给我
<O0XX> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> O0XX: http://news.smzdm.com/p/6755
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新品与海淘同价：NETGEAR 夜鹰X4（R7500）民用旗舰路由 国行上市_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<freeflying> O0XX: 好脑残的设计，最烦这种搞那么天线在外面的
<O0XX> freeflying: 天线在外面显得信号好啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 这显然是忽悠啊，摆在外面只能说不会做天线
<O0XX> freeflying: 说了是显得信号好
<O0XX> freeflying: 显得就够了
<O0XX> freeflying: 反正大多数人也不知道是不是真的好
<O0XX> freeflying: 大家好才是真的好
<freeflying> O0XX: lol
<tenzu> freeflying: 丑死了。。。
<freeflying> lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 我把这个给你吧？
<O0XX> iMadper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389122
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389122 -- unhandled responsein get head
<freeflying> O0XX: 犹豫要不要交暖气费
<O0XX> freeflying: 交啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 阿里死活不承认YunOS从android fork过来得
<O0XX> freeflying: 现在就看他那个VM
<O0XX> freeflying: 内核一定是android
<O0XX> freeflying: 如果VM还是dalvik，那就太不要脸了
<happyaron> O0XX: 他要是承认了，还能叫国产自主操作系统了么
<onlylove> O0XX: 内核不应该是linux么……
<O0XX> happyaron: 麒麟不就承认了么
<O0XX> happyaron: 但还是 国产自主操作系统
<happyaron> O0XX: 麒麟不是自主啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 那是大CCAV给安的
<O0XX> happyaron: 现在叫 自主可控
<onlylove> O0XX: 麒麟是被扒皮以后承认的
<happyaron> onlylove: 额我们说的好像不是一个麒麟
<O0XX> onlylove: 我们说的是优麒麟
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧，不是一个 cc O0XX
<julianwa> lOl
<freeflying> 移动能异地补卡不
<O0XX> freeflying: 我猜能，你猜？
 * cherrot 困毙
<freeflying> O0XX: 不知道啊，能我就去补个nan的卡
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果能，就要多花钱
<tenzu> 打10086问啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不能.
<iMadper> freeflying: 北京不能补广州的.
<freeflying> iMadper: 移动这么锉啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是一直都很挫嘛
<freeflying> iMadper: 为啥我移动的4G卡插到moto G里不能识别呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道... moto g没用过
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-14/761cfe65-8f8c-48bb-ba56-a92013e9c918.jpg
<onlylove> 挖下一个大坑，看看以后会坑到谁
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:08
<onlylove> happyaron: 被坑了以后再挖坑准备坑别人的感觉真好
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个隐藏的li的文本还是读不出
<O0XX> b
<iMadper> http://mobile.pconline.com.cn/561/5615916_2.html   <---  pconline 的软文太假了吧?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ YunOS版魅族MX4性能/发热/续航测试_手机评测_太平洋电脑网PConline 价格:参考价：￥1799
<nyfair> 你们这些家伙天天秀恩爱真是够了
<imtxc> 求赠送VPS 啊
<XwinX> yunfan:
<onlylove> nyfair: 有人秀恩爱？
<onlylove> yunfan: 找到原因了……重新写了个比较方法……
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41878
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Taylor Swift向免费互联网音乐开战
<freeflying> OS X下扫描咋整
<jusss> onlylove: ibm的键盘竟然没windows键，多xxx
<onlylove> jusss: 很久之前的的确没有
<onlylove> jusss: 而且你看小型机啥的，都没有的，windows键是pc特有
<yunfan> XwinX: 搞毛？
<nyfair> yunfan: 踢了踢了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 他既然是页面上的  不可能js搞不定
<yunfan> nyfair: 这是我线下熟人
<yunfan> 简称线人
<nyfair> http://news.gamme.com.tw/911184
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 《給你錢快點做》CLANNAD英文版公開集資 美國網友瞬間秒殺？
<nyfair> yunfan: 肉便器？
<jusss> onlylove: 我这就是新买的pc
<onlylove> jusss: 新PC没windows键？别闹
<jusss> onlylove: ibm system x3500-m4
<yunfan> nyfair: 为何你喜欢做这个职业 真是奇怪
<jusss> onlylove: 附带的键盘没有windows键
<jusss> onlylove: 高键位的
<onlylove> jusss: 滚，system X系列那是PCserver
<jusss> onlylove: 所以就没windows键了？为啥
<onlylove> jusss: 问联想去
<onlylove> jusss: 给你俩好玩的
<onlylove> jusss: https://github.com/rswier/c4
<^k^> ⇪ t: rswier/c4 · GitHub
<onlylove> jusss: https://github.com/aosabook/500lines
<^k^> ⇪ t: aosabook/500lines · GitHub
<jusss> onlylove: 没联想的标志
<onlylove> jusss: 没有就没有吧，ibm知道你不会用那键盘的
<sjd_zeus> IBM x系列的pc server没联想额标吧
<sjd_zeus> think server才有联想的标
<onlylove> 又来ajax.googleapis.com
<onlylove> 坑我呢
<O0XX> iMadper: lp:~oem-solutions-group/sutton/oem-input-synaptics-trusty-dkms
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: x系列server收购之后, 联想还没开始收货呢吧?
<iMadper> s/收货/出货/
<sjd_zeus> 貌似售后现在是联想在做了
<sjd_zeus> 生产不知道是不是
<onlylove> 以后卖IBM的没得吹了
<onlylove> 难道改卖power？
<sjd_zeus> power和大机还是赚钱呀
<sjd_zeus> 特别是大机，天坑呀，那是
<sjd_zeus> 买一台就上了贼船，跑都跑不了
<onlylove> mainframe就那么几个客户
 * onlylove 准备回家搞grub4dos引导slax
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不是一般的折腾
<onlylove> yunfan: 折腾毛啊，我就是把slax拉起来用它的tar还原我打包的系统而已……其实直接用slax也就那样
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果busybox的tar支持-p，我就懒得这么折腾了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎样黑了ufw防火墙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466020 sudo ufw default deny 怎样黑了上面防火墙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubcom — 2014-11-14 16:39
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果……
<yunfan> onlylove: slax那都是好多年前的了
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟你说了cpio
<iMadper> O0XX: 192.168.202.183
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和你说了busybox里面没……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你也是个鬼 自己编译个正常的tar弄进去用就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 唯一能用的就是tar
<onlylove> yunfan: (#‵′)靠，之前没想到
<jusss> onlylove: intel xeon xz什么的cpu是x86吗还？
<jusss> ez
<onlylove> jusss: intel只有两种U在卖
<onlylove> jusss: x86和ia64
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道这个是不是ia64
<onlylove> jusss: 如果它不是安腾，那就是x8
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，和你说多了没用，xeon系列都是x86
<jusss> onlylove: ia64还有人买吗
<onlylove> jusss: 有
<jusss> onlylove: win下看见好几个软件都提供ia64
<jusss> x86 x64 ia64
<jusss> 不过还没看到过ia64的机器
<onlylove> jusss: intel已经不要 Itanium了
<onlylove> jusss: 装Itanium的，至少是小型机
<onlylove> jusss: 你这辈子不一定能看到
<jzp113> 哎 写个老师评价的脚本
<jzp113> 总是发包不成功
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 我一句话省掉你瞎折腾多少时间
<jusss> onlylove: 那现在Intel在搞啥
<onlylove> jusss: x86
<jusss> onlylove: 还有arm有吗？服务器级别
<onlylove> jusss: 用安腾的东西，我知道的有HP和浪潮
<onlylove> jusss: arm卖了
<onlylove> jusss: 被欧德宁卖了
<onlylove> jusss: xscale系列
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么我只能发帖不能回复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466021 对于之前的问题http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=465994 @poloshiao 回复如下： yuan@yuan-ai7-G:~$ uname -r 3.13.0-39-generic yuan@yuan-ai7-G:~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class video [sudo] password for yuan: *-display description: VGA comp
<^k^>  ─> atible controller product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:46] vendor: Intel Corporation [8086] physical id: 2 bus info: …
<yunfan> onlylove: 比较关心mips
<onlylove> yunfan: intel好像没搞过那个
<jusss> onlylove: 浪潮是搞erp的那个浪潮？
<onlylove> jusss: Inspur
<onlylove> jusss: 别和我说你还知道第二个浪潮
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 intel搞过arm就是没搞过mips 不过我想那些设计人员肯定都借鉴过 因为mips一直是那些学体系架构的教材
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实觉得mips挺可怜的……搞了那么多，人都知道intel知道arm，知道mips的少之又少
<yunfan> onlylove: 圈子里的人还是知道的  不信你问问那些学cpu设计的
<yunfan> onlylove: 就像forth一样 我发现许多人都知道 只不过一般程序员不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 有几个学CPU设计的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我说是小圈子的
<yunfan> onlylove:
<yunfan> 中国还是有好多人学过那本 mips体系架构透视
<jusss> yunfan: 大陆都没有forth的书籍
<yunfan> jusss: 以前有  80年代有forth考级 哈哈
<iMadper> 浪潮 <- 这个名字如果做成人用品, 一定火
<iMadper> O0XX: ^^
<iorikyox> kandu，爱死你了，mate正是我想要的
<iorikyox> 连桌面的星云背景都一样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于在ubuntu12.04下安装软件的疑问。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466023 在网上下载了一个开源软件的安装包，想把它安装到 /usr/local 目录下，可是没有权限将安装包复制到 /usr/local目录下。于是使用sudo su 进入root 权限，那个安装包安装完之后，需要配置环境变
<onlylove> iMadper: 浪潮现在只剩下贵了
<iorikyox> 顺便请教下，我用网络版装的，手动装的mate-desktop-environment，但是，登录的时候，总是命令行登录，好歹startx启动下，有没有什么办法，弄成ubuntu那样的自动图形界面登录呢？
<alvin_rxg> *dm
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 如果有 mdm 的话，装 mdm 吧。
<onlylove> iorikyox: apt-get install xdm 或者 gdm或者 lightdm
<onlylove> iorikyox: 为了避免不必要的麻烦，建议xdm，虽然不好看
<iorikyox> mdm默认装了啊
<iorikyox> xdm是不是win2000那种界面的？
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 那就是开机后 mdm 竟然没启动…
<iorikyox> xdm也装过，没起作用，结果卸载了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 差不多吧，比那个还难看
<iorikyox> 是的，应该是这样
<iorikyox> mdm应该是没启动
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 看看是 upstart 还是 sysv 还是 systemd 还是啥……然后让它启动…
<kandu> alvin_rxg: debian wheezy 里面, mdm 没 backport 过来。而且这名字被另一个程序占用了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<iorikyox> sysv设置了一下，好像无效呢
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 兄弟系统是 debian wheezy ？
<kandu> 所以, lightdm 用用算啦
<iorikyox> mdm没backport过来的话，怎么办？
<iorikyox> 也行，能用就好
<alvin_rxg> mdm 相对 lightdm 稍微大点，也漂亮。相对 gdm/kdm 就小很多，毕竟不需要 gnome/kde 的一堆东西
<iorikyox> 我根本都不知道这些，总要在网上查的，lightdm好像还听过，12.04的时候接触过
<iorikyox> 已经装lightdm了，以后应该是2000的界面启动了，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 不介意好看不好看的话， lightdm 装了使用吧。
<iMadper> iorikyox: lightdm不丑吧
<iorikyox> 没关系的
<iorikyox> 总算可以愉快的开展工作了，哈哈，熟悉的界面啊
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: lightdm 的 greeter 都不好看…
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我觉得挺好看的啊
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我一直在用啊
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 我现在用的 mdm 的 theme 是这样的 http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/MDM-theme-5.png 说回来也是 gdm  的主题
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/png
<iorikyox> 能用就好，我主要重视眼睛的健康，不得不用这个界面，所有windows都是一样的设置，灰色、绿色，组合起来对比度比较适合长期看屏幕的
<iorikyox> 建议大家也换，低对比度对眼睛有好处
<iorikyox> 白色太过刺眼，尤其在光线暗的地方，黑色又太压抑，灰色最好了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 确实比lightdm的好看
<yunfan> mate太win化了
<iorikyox> mate默认的这种绿色够健康
<nyfair> 老司机，一起玩游戏
<yunfan> 跟我说？
<iorikyox> 一张皮么，这么在意么？
<yunfan> 既然你不在意 干嘛要刻意选mate呢
<iorikyox> 所有颜色可调啊
<alvin_rxg> mdm theme ... http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/152698-1.png
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/png
<iorikyox> 符合我的用眼要求
<yunfan> 哪个wm不能调 额
<kandu> yunfan: mate, win 的一个设计目标决定的：满足最多数人的需求，并照顾到残障人士
<iorikyox> 其他的不太会弄，就gnome2.x比较熟悉的
<yunfan> kandu: 有的东西不见得 比如start非放作下角 mac osx放左上角 不是也有好多人用么
<alvin_rxg> 我这儿 mdm + cinnamon
<iorikyox> 昨天加上前天一个晚上，才弄好gnome的80%，一边看文档一边调，太费劲了，而且使用习惯上，3.x也变了太多
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: mdm看起来不错啊，我之前用slim的
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 调好之后应该发布到 gnome-look 上，给别人也用……省掉一些别人的时间
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: slim 项目已经停了…前几天本来想装的，一看停了就算了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 主要是自己用也方便
<iorikyox> 好的，我会把自己的方法放出来，虽然很笨，其间也用了很多种软件爱你
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 啥米？停了？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 是的。 archlinux wiki 里看到的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我还不知道，
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: slim 官网是这个 http://slim.berlios.de/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ err: no title
<iorikyox> 先下了，晚上见，各位
<kandu> yunfan: 这放置位置关系倒不大。主要就界面的动态效果要有预期，比如 gnome3那种，靠各种大动作来操作，界面元素经常飞来飞去的，就不适合
<kandu> yunfan: 屏读似乎也是gnome最先支持, kde 再跟进的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: slim 各种配置又比较烦。装 mdm 的话，会在 cinnamon/mate 的系统设置里边有个设置 mdm 的选项，可以直接改 theme 什么的。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我每次都改很少一点的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 算了，停了停了吧……
<alvin_rxg> ok
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那个就是改语言和session啥的不太方便
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 所以比较麻烦…太过于 slim 了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你那mdm包在debian里面有么……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 叫啥
<imtxc> 算了，等黑五
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不清楚。刚 kandu 说没有
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 我在用的 archlinux 是 aur 的。然后还了 linux mint 17。mint 17 本来就是 mdm 本家
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 确实有个mdm的包，但是不是dm
<yunfan> kandu: 除非法律要求 否则我真的不考虑残疾人的需求
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实考虑下比较好吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 没那个精力啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说屏读的怎么读你的界面呢
<yunfan> 还有你做个游戏 怎么支持盲人玩呢  尤其是fps游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 看看别人怎么做的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个没办法
<yunfan> 如果fps游戏不用支持盲人 那为何其他游戏要支持  如果游戏不用支持 那为何其他应用就需要支持呢
<yunfan> 所以我说除非法律要求 否则我不想考虑
<yunfan> 当然 如果你屏读软件很发达 希望我加个信息方便你读屏 这个可以
<alvin_rxg> 或许等到计算机信息可以直接跟大脑对话的时候……屏幕都不用了，游戏都直接在大脑里玩的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 传说中的YY？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是。这是未来的一个方向。肯定的。现在多有通过脑电波控制鼠标的东西了。
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我觉得如果计算机信息可以直接跟大脑对话 那就意味着盲人可以用电子眼看屏幕了 就不需要屏读了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 问题在于，盲人对颜色没概念
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 可以后天学习的
<yunfan> 而且搞不好人家还加装各种增强 比如可以看红外 微光夜视什么的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 后天归后天，他可以对形状敏感，但是颜色这个真的无能为力
<yunfan> onlylove: 瞎扯淡 谁是天生知道颜色的 都是后天训练出来的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是，计算机直接告诉他，这个是啥颜色就行了，然后后天记住了就行了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你把盲人当做婴儿就行了  有个1年左右肯定就行了 只要你别误导他
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: +1
<onlylove> yunfan: 颜色是光信号啊 cc alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 光信号在大脑里是脑电波。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你俩折腾吧……唉……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这人脑子真不开窍啊
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过这样也好，没色盲
<yunfan> onlylove: 光信号到了脑子里都是电信号
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我可能会在 vr / ar 的道路上越走越远…
<yunfan> 只要你的电子眼可以采集模拟信号阀过去就行
<yunfan> 就跟相机的ccd一样
<yunfan> 色盲不知道是因为后期处理的问题 还是采集那部分的部件有毛病
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41882
<yunfan> 毕竟人的器官都有个频谱的
<onlylove> 色盲应该是采集的故障吧……谁知道
<yunfan> 也有可能他的眼睛采集没问题 但是后面大脑处理对那部分频谱不敏感呢
 * onlylove 下班
<yunfan> 不扯了 出门吃饭
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 你是 从业/研究 vr/ar 的?
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 不是 从业/研究……而是打酱油的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> jusss: 好？ 17.6摄氏度
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道多少℃，现在穿秋裤了
<hoxily> jusss: 还在纠结DSL？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 体质这么差？！ 我这儿10度都一个衬衫跑出去的
<freeflying> O0XX: 在不在
<O0XX> freeflying:.
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<O0XX> freeflying: 肿么了？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总啥好事儿
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 毛啊
<happyaron> 猴叔儿有好事不跟我们说
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: happyaron 发现了android的一个bug nnnnd
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 他要请我吃饭不带你
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: zeze
<adam_magic_pack> q
<fuxay_000> ] [ ypwong       ]
<fuxay_000> 19:38 [ fuxay_000 ] [ mao_      ] [ robalinan       ] [ yunfan       ]
<fuxay_000> 19:38 [ gebjgd    ] [ maplebeats] [ roylez    ] [ ypwong       ]
<fuxay_000> 19:38 [ fuxay_000 ] [ mao_      ] [ robalinan       ] [ yunfan       ]
<fuxay_000> 19:38 [ gebjgd    ] [ maplebeats] [ roylez    ] [ ypwong       ]
<fuxay_000> 19:38 [ fuxay_000 ] [ mao_      ] [ robalinan       ] [ yunfan       ]
<fuxay_000> ...
<fuxay_000> s
<jusss`> imtxc: 工行网上申请信用卡，都过去4天了怎么还没反应？难道要等1周才知道能不能批卡？
<iorikyox> 聊天的都走了？
<iorikyox> 今晚再试一次，如果调节方法有效，就发帖公布出来
<tryit> iorikyox, 折腾这些没意义
<onlylove> tryit: 他就是想让ISP多花点钱而已
<tryit> onlylove, ，
<iorikyox> ……
<tryit> onlylove, 熟悉驱动框架吗
<onlylove> tryit: 不搞驱动
<tryit> onlylove, 搞啥
<onlylove> tryit: 驱动的事情找adam菊苣
<onlylove> tryit: 聊天吹水
<tryit> onlylove, .
<iorikyox> 谁也不是天生就会用么……好歹现在问题解决了
<onlylove> tryit: 或者我可以帮你解决一小点，嗯，就一小点shell脚本或者系统设置的问题
<tryit> onlylove, .
<jzp113> 写出来了一键评估老师脚本 挂网站上面了,没人用
<onlylove> 一键评估老师……
<stardiviner> jzp113: 啥网址，去瞧瞧i
<jzp113> 网站?
<jzp113> 一键教学评估
<jzp113> 网站都是没什么.主要代码实现
<hoxily> 求网址
<kandu> jzp113: 也许你还要教会你同学怎么配置脚本的运行环境，如何运行脚本才行
<jzp113> 没有
<jzp113>  http://jzp113.ngrok.com/test
<jzp113> 直接在网站上面了
<kandu> jzp113: 不错啊，自己玩得开心就好。
<jzp113> 就是
<jzp113> 自己开心下
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 有没有测试账户有啊
<jzp113> 有
<jzp113> 我拿室友的测试了
<jzp113> 成功了
<alvin_rxg> 学号  123; show tables; 456  竟然没用…
<jzp113> 你还搞下注入啊
<alvin_rxg> :p
<alvin_rxg> 对，最低级的
<jzp113> 我没写入数据库
<jzp113> 用的flask框架
<jzp113> 就接受表单数据,在模拟登录 发评价包 就结束了
<kandu> 不错不错。框架,ui 什么的，能跑起来就行。多练练基础知识，以后很有好处。
<onlylove> kandu: 我想着有事要找你来着
<onlylove> kandu: 哦，对了，MDM这个dm，啥时候进debian啊
<kandu> onlylove: 问 happyaron 壕吧。他是 dd
<onlylove> kandu: 靠，他带着袜子叛逃了
<onlylove> kandu: 名义上是dd
<onlylove> kandu: 顺便说，袜子现在是水果用户
<iorikyox> 试了一下，昨天的gnome3界面设置能重现，有机会写出来
<iMadper> onlylove: 有人肯打包就行.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你要是debian用户, 可以去当 debian contributor 嘛. maintainer, 多好听的名字
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是debian用户，可惜不会contributor
<iorikyox> ……
<onlylove> iMadper: 顺便说，我其实是多系统用户
<iorikyox> 为嘛没人鼓励新手捏，好歹在论坛里多多鼓励下么，人多才有市场
<onlylove> iMadper: 只要系统能干活，我不介意用啥系统
<iorikyox> 搞别的去了，8
<iorikyox> 相较windows的多年累积，linux新手对每一个很细小的改变都得自己摸索，不懂还要到处查，又不是专业的，唉
<kandu> 卖锅碗瓢盆，自然在街头小巷贴广告。卖豪车，广告渠道就不一样。自然不用鼓励照顾他们
<iMadper> iorikyox: 还好吧
<iorikyox> 回头看，过去1个月，就弄了那么点东西，呵呵
<iMadper> iorikyox: linux有很多让你惊讶的行为吗?
<iorikyox> 但期间自己付出了多少呢，只能留个记录，自己知道
<iorikyox> 编程相对好些，教材都是专业的，代码的语法都是固定的
<iorikyox> 总算有人教，这群没白来，mate真好，哈哈
<iMadper> iorikyox: 编程复杂多了好伐... 我倒现在都没学会呢...
<iorikyox> 编程虽然不是现成的，但不都是教材上的各种语法重新组合么，多编才可能有结果吧
<iorikyox> 我不是专业的，不懂，勿怪
<iorikyox> 看教程和看书一样，烦死了，呵呵。成果有限，但付出绝对不少
<onlylove> iorikyox: 这些人或多或少的鼓励过新人，不过后来呢，呵呵
<onlylove> iorikyox: linux注定是那些不怕死的自己闯过来的
<onlylove> iorikyox: 需要保护的，都回windowsL
<iorikyox> 我自己弄这个linux也5年了，真是得靠自己
<iorikyox> 是的
<onlylove> iorikyox: 那你还让鼓励新人？该来的自然会来
<iorikyox> 你们做的很好了，我学到很多呀
<iorikyox> 谢谢你们
<iorikyox> 很多事情，对于懂的人来说，就是一句话的事儿，可是不懂的人，也许永远都不知道了
<iorikyox> mate，哈哈
<iMadper> iorikyox: 但是, 自己在不断的探索过程中学到的东西, 远比最终的答案重要.
<iorikyox> 有打游戏的功夫，搞搞这些新东西多好，有意思
<iMadper> iorikyox: 那就不对了... 打游戏是享受人生的.
<iorikyox> 是滴，自己总是主要的
<onlylove> 额……我现在正在打游戏
 * iMadper 万般皆下品, 唯有游戏高
<iorikyox> 喜欢打就打么，我没有反对
<iorikyox> 就是对我来说，搞搞这个成就感更大点
<iorikyox> 自我感觉比游戏有趣呢
<onlylove> iorikyox: 和你说吧，其实呢，只要你写好了，人不怕的，比方说游戏私服，都是linux vm，看多少人会用
<iorikyox> 至少呢，目前来说，我能把日常生活的使用习惯，完全迁移到linux了
<jusss> .
<iorikyox> 4年多，从ubuntu免费寄送的第一张光盘开始，总算可以99%的摆脱windows生活了
<jusss> 至少呢，目前来说，我能把日常生活的使用习惯，完全迁移到windows了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 比起搞那个，我更喜欢挑战游戏的困难模式，至少我知道我能做啥，我该怎么做，程序出了问题，你知道该咋办？
<iorikyox> 你是开发游戏的吧
<onlylove> 我才不是开发游戏的
<iorikyox> 我争取这辈子能开发一个小程序吧
<iorikyox> 哦
<jusss> 4年多，从windows免费寄送的第一张盗版光盘开始，总算可以99%的摆脱linux生活了
<iorikyox> 呵呵，现在windows也开放。net环境了
<onlylove> 我专门浪费钱的，8位红白机，16位sega的mddrive 游戏厅的街机 PS PS2 PS3 WII XBOX
<iorikyox> 嗯，我到街机就停止了，你级别比我高
<jusss> onlylove: 128位红白机什么时候出？
<onlylove> jusss: 我都玩256的了
<iorikyox> 16位的画面，我觉得都够好了，改制的超级玛丽，画面美极了
<iorikyox> 再往后，银子不够，基本没接触过，最高到gba
<jusss> iMadper: 来介绍几个meta programming语言
<onlylove> jusss: 128位的CPU还没出呢
<onlylove> iorikyox: 你都自己买啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我的意思其实就是128的cpu什么时候出。。。
<onlylove> iorikyox: 我很少买，有人专门买一堆开游戏屋的
<iorikyox> 找了个“鸟哥的linux私房菜”看，有人看过么？
<onlylove> 还成
<onlylove> 入门没问题
<iorikyox> 是么，我买的也有限，再后来就不玩了
<iorikyox> 我先跟着这个走了，以前看过咱论坛的笨兔兔的故事，没接着看完
<onlylove> iorikyox: 笨兔兔娱乐性强点
<onlylove> iorikyox: 学东西其实还是鸟哥略好点
<iMadper> jusss: ruby. rust.
<iorikyox> 嗯，那是当年刚接触ubuntu，自己耐性差，没看完，断了
<iMadper> iorikyox: 大家都知道鸟哥, 但是都看不下去, 那种书太枯燥了
<iorikyox> 看这个台湾教材，可读性可操作性都比较强，适合我这种新手
<iorikyox> 很枯燥啊，我刚开始看
<onlylove> iMadper: 额……是有点枯燥，不过……那书还是不错的
<jusss> iMadper: smalltalk呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 但是, 给你讲各个命令的用法, 不会觉得太tm枯燥了嘛?
<iorikyox> 觉得例子很多，跟着做很有趣，但是内容很多，自己额外学的很多
<tryit> iMadper, 早知道鸟哥，我就会少走好多弯路……
<iMadper> jusss: 我没用过.
<iorikyox> 额外学的记的很多
<luojie-dune> 觉得。我不着调。
<iMadper> tryit: 我早就知道, 但是就翻了几页...
<jusss> iMadper: 几乎很少看到这个语言
 * luojie-dune 根本没学过什么教程
<iMadper> jusss: 由本书, 叫做 metaprogramming ruby, 值得一看.
<onlylove> iorikyox: 但是鸟哥有个坏处，就是那书偏服务器和终端向，对桌面很少提
<onlylove> iorikyox: 哦，不是很少提，是基本没提
<iMadper> jusss: ruby最佳实践里面有一章讲如何设计优秀的api, 值得一看.
<jusss> onlylove: linux又不用桌面。。。
<iorikyox> 我的初衷就是要弄个自己的dns，这几年被劫持的太憋屈了
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  我被朋友蛊惑使用陌陌，靠谱否 - 体验一下生活
<luojie-dune> 哈
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 没用过.
<onlylove> iorikyox: 基本他爸命令行基础讲过了，然后桌面就随便说了下
<onlylove> iorikyox: 他把
<iorikyox> 好的
<onlylove> jusss: 我用桌面啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我也用，我的桌面是dwm
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  看到一个萌妹子，约出去踢足球
<iorikyox> 比如说，你们通过什么网站，了解linux新闻呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 鸟哥那本书连wm都不讲，就讲了下有几个环境，比方Gnome KDE Xfce，然后就没了
<iorikyox> mate这些什么的，外行根本都不知道
<tryit> iMadper, 我学习linux走了太多弯路，花费了大量的时间折腾wm，以及vi和emacs
<luojie-dune> iorikyox: 新闻有啥用呢。话说
<onlylove> jusss: 我要用vlc GIMP还有好多啊，没X怎么行
<onlylove> tryit: 这才是正路嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 除了xorg配置需要讲讲，wm de dm没讲的必要
<luojie-dune> 折腾啥。。。
<iorikyox> 哦，看来还是我接触时间太短了
<tryit> onlylove, ……
<onlylove> jusss: 现在这样，xorg有法讲？
<jusss> onlylove: 我还用过twm一个多月
<onlylove> jusss: 其实linux桌面根本没法讲
<luojie-dune> iorikyox: 不只是说这个，说整体人生，新闻就是和别人说话的谈资。。。
<tryit> onlylove, iMadper 其中包括fvwm，下载了ee写的2个pdf，折腾了好久……
<iorikyox> 总要看一点么
<onlylove> jusss: 只能就一个，比方说Gnome
<jusss> onlylove: 所以不讲就好了，
<iMadper> tryit: 我也是啊, 所以我到现在都没学会编程...
<luojie-dune> iorikyox: 关注啥就去那官网看就好 maillist
<iorikyox> 不好讲的就不好学，无从下手么
<jusss> onlylove: 一个x,一个wm就够了
<iorikyox> 好
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你好的不教，专门坑人
<tryit> iMadper, 我的代码能力也很差劲
<luojie-dune> iorikyox: 来这里有 onlylove  给你新闻
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  我怎么教？
<onlylove> iorikyox: 别听 luojie-dune 那个骗子忽悠
<iorikyox> 能讲出来的，有教材的，总归好得多，不懂的地方，可以找人问
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  你教呀
<onlylove> 关注官网mailinglist会死人的
<iorikyox> 一般给老外写信，都会回信的
<luojie-dune> iorikyox: 因为那是诚意
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 新闻网站那么多，你让人去官网？ 伯乐在线 IT外刊，哪个不行
<iorikyox> 老外这点很可爱，很负责
<onlylove> iorikyox: 你在映射自己不负责么
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  丫丫的。我不知道
 * luojie-dune 一般就是看官网。。。。
<iorikyox> 6月的时候想换电脑，就intel几款cpu的区别不太懂，发了封信给intel公司，结果
<onlylove> iorikyox: 伯乐在线和IT外刊都有RSS，订阅一个就行了，这俩网站新闻基本重复的
<jusss> iMadper: 编程语言那么多，都不知道看啥
<iorikyox> 结果intel公司，在接下来的1周时间里，不断有人给我回信讲解不同
<onlylove> iorikyox: 看ark就行了
<iMadper> jusss: 脚本一个, 系统级一个.
<iorikyox> 搞得我都不好意思了，国内有什么公司或者机构能这样对待一个陌生人？
<jusss> java python ruby perl clojure js c# xxxxxxx
<kandu> iorikyox: 随便订阅几个聚合站就好了。比如 phoronix, lwn.net 这些
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to LWN.net [LWN.net] (@ lwn.net)
<iMadper> jusss: 至少能熟练写好两个语言, 然后再说学别的.
<iMadper> kandu: phoronix好. lwn的东西有点儿偏.
<jusss> iMadper: 所以我现在很纠结lisp
<iorikyox> [21:48] <onlylove>，谢谢提供，这两个rss我记下来
<onlylove> iorikyox: http://ark.intel.com/m/zh-cn/products/76348/Intel-Core-i5-4200M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz#@product/specifications
<alvin_rxg> Title: Intel® Core™ i5-4200M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz) (@ intel.com)
<onlylove> iorikyox: 其实intel网站的资料很详细了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 对普通用户来说
<iorikyox> 嗯，intel自己的产品说明，和最终电脑产品的还是有些区别
<iorikyox> intel回复中也说了，oem厂商会根据自己的需求做出改动，比如bios，具体他们也是没办法详细区分的
<iorikyox> 那时遇到的同样cpu，但是主板配置有很大区别，搞不定就发信过去了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 伯乐在线可能有用的东西，我指编程方面比IT外刊多一些，IT外刊大都是花边新闻
<iorikyox> 我毕竟是外行，很多东西没法跟你们专业的比，只能尽力了
<tryit> iMadper, 发现，内核中有很多成熟的驱动框架，编写驱动程序实际上定义一个物理设备的结构体就搞定了
<iMadper> tryit: 这个频道里有个人, 当年面试ibm的驱动开发岗位, 人家问他, 你怎么理解驱动开发, 他回答, 就是填数据结构.
<onlylove> iorikyox: OEM厂商就是搭积木的，积木啥样intel早做好了，有本事让他们造个CPU给我看
<iorikyox> 说的是
<tryit> iMadper, 主要是内核中的驱动框架抽象得太好了
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊
<iorikyox> intel作为地球霸主，还是能那样耐心的对待一个陌生人，只能说人家必然qiangda
<iorikyox> 强大
<freeflying> iMadper: 东西没发吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 对了, 忘了跟你说了, 下班的时候那个ems也没来, 前台帮我打电话催了三次...
<tryit> iMadper, 关键是初学者需要了解这些框架的原理，真正复杂的驱动还得深入到框架里，
<iMadper> freeflying: 没办法, 人家到我下班也没过来
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<iorikyox> 非常感谢各位的帮助，我要下线了
<iorikyox> 各位晚安
<jusss> onlylove: http://movie.douban.com/review/7118785/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 硬伤多，太装 (天蝎 第一季 影评) (@ douban.com)
<jusss> "该剧播出后获得极大关注，最令中国电视人欣慰的是该剧由杨澜及其老公投资制作，可以说是“中国血统”。"
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说你笔记本上现在用啥系统
<iMadper> freeflying: trusty
<iMadper> freeflying: 懒得换utopic
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都考虑换其它发行版了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不用打包啊...
<kandu> onlylove: 刚刚傻了，直接加 mate 官方给 deb 的源不就好了
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在不搞了，虽然我还是MOTU XD
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞
<onlylove> kandu: 是啊……咋没想到……
<jusss> kandu: 牛牛，会smalltalk吗
<tryit> freeflying, arch怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 介意细节没啥好处的，你看终结者，施瓦辛格的扫描还是苹果的汇编呢
<kandu> jusss: 不会.这种伪oo,学了不好
<onlylove> jusss: 还有鼠胆龙威4，马修解密的程序就和密码锁似的
<freeflying> tryit: arch装完要折腾吧
<onlylove> jusss: 龙纹身女孩，里面数据库是mysql
<onlylove> jusss: 比起台湾某电视剧，就是在windows命令行里面瞎敲靠谱多了
<jusss> onlylove: 那个ping打错的？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯
<iMadper> onlylove: 瑞典拍的, 还是美国拍的? 龙纹身女孩有两个系列.
<iMadper> onlylove: 美国那个, 妹子漂亮点儿...
<freeflying> iMadper: opensuse或者fedora靠谱不
<tryit> freeflying, 我用了好几年的gentoo，前几天才换成ubuntu
<onlylove> iMadper: 没看过……所以无从说起
<iMadper> freeflying: opensuse社区的人脾气太暴躁, fedora是小白鼠发行版... 用arch吧.
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是有介绍说里面的数据库是mysql
<tryit> freeflying, 对我来说不可能比gentoo更折腾了，:-)
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> arch好安逸啊... gentoo编译个 chromium 还不得一天?
<tryit> iMadper, 时间最长的是webkit-gtk
<tryit> iMadper, 5个小时
<iMadper> tryit: chromium要多久?
<tryit> iMadper, 应该由bin版本的
<tryit> iMadper, 有
<iMadper> tryit: 哦.
<iMadper> tryit: 不然估计得一天. fx可能要半天
<tryit> iMadper, firefox?
<iMadper> 昂
<tryit> iMadper, 也有bin
<iMadper> tryit: ... 其实gentoo的包, 都有bin的吧?
<tryit> iMadper, ……很少很少，屈指可数的几个
<iMadper> tryit: 哦.
<tryit> iMadper, 短期内不打算折腾系统了，能干活就行
<iMadper> tryit: 我已经很久都不折腾了
<tryit> iMadper, 我也是，gentoo使用了好几年
<onlylove> freeflying: 我觉得两个都还好啊，其实我更偏向opensuse点，也没啥，觉得比fedora细心点，比方说验证方式啥的，suse是我见过的最复杂的，其他都是本地密码，suse可以选择windows domain和ldap，当然，你可能用不到
<kandu> jusss: 要学OO, 你可以看看 erlang, 或者看看 ocaml 的对象系统
<onlylove> gentoo，你们谁编译过openoffice
<kandu> jusss: 其他那些把 Abstract Data Type 称作类的，让人脑补函数调用为发消息的。鼓吹自己是OO的，都是借用名词罢了
<iMadper> kandu: 请教, 函数调用为发消息, 难道不对吗?
<tryit> onlylove, 有bin版本
<iMadper> kandu: 调用一个方法, 实际上是对类或者类的实例发送一个调用请求
<onlylove> 折腾去，一会儿回来
<iMadper> kandu: 我一直是这么理解的
<freeflying> iMadper: 你还trusty啊，我都vivid了
<jusss> kandu: 为啥用lisp,我感觉我一直在造轮子
<kandu> iMadper: 语言表达力不足，只好这么打比方让人脑补了么 XD
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没时间折腾啊. ..
<jusss> kandu: 我刚写了一个判断是不是一个列表的函数
<freeflying> iMadper: 这么些年来我都没用过稳定版
<iMadper> kandu: 那实际上应该是啥? 有啥文章讲的内容是正确的, 让我可以看看的嘛?
<jusss> 为了要实现一个功能，要写好几个其它的函数
<iMadper> freeflying: 我用的nightly的firefox和nightly的emacs, 别的应用我没啥需求...
<jusss> 然后这几个组合起来就实现了你要的
<kandu> iMadper: 很多词误用多了，也就替换原来的意思了。
<kandu> iMadper: 建议看下 ocaml 的 oo 系统
<iMadper> kandu: 好. 等我看完rust就去看ocaml
<luojie-dune> 世界上以后只有浏览器和后台程序了么么  -全是web界面了么
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 不可能. 只是一帮web开发者yy而已.
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  为啥呢
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 因为程序员太多了？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 原生应用的性能太优秀了啊.
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 大型单机游戏怎么办?
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 不是只看后端么
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  没区别呀，就是界面放浏览器里而已
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 其他的原样
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 浏览器的渲染能力问题啊...
<freeflying> iMadper: 为啥最近Ubuntu的源都这么慢呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 因为你的性子比以前急了...
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 看了mozilla的和google的方案都还行 -
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  或者都不甘心-都希望发挥 100% 的实力。。。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 都不行...
<iMadper> luojie-dune: asm.js?
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 呃好象是
 * kandu T_T 不小心把并发正则引擎源码给删了。我这是作死啊 T_T
 * kandu 含恨挥泪重写ing
<tryit> iMadper, 现在开发板上的u-boot启动后，直接通过tftp将zImage下载到开发板运行，接着用nfs挂载根文件系统，感觉相当不错  :-)
<iMadper> tryit: 赞, u-boot慢就是.
<tryit> iMadper, uboot还可以啊，挺方便的
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在使用的是厂家提供的内核代码和根文件系统，经常得根据需要重新编译内核
<tryit> iMadper, 现在不需要一遍遍地烧写内核到nand上了
<Guest66149> 0
<_tone> l
<happyaron> kandu: 写完开源吧
<happyaron> kandu: 放github啥的上，就不怕删了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是不让拜了?
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿你请阿当吃饭竟然不带我
<happyaron> iMadper: 就拜你一个
<iMadper> happyaron: 受宠若惊.
<tcstory> e
<tcstory> 怎么感觉ｊａｖａｓｃｒｉｐｔ的正则表达式那么蛋疼
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯，好的呀
<felixonmars> 话说我还有 inbox 邀请发不出去了
<felixonmars> 有要的么~
<happyaron> 不要啦
<felixonmars> ww
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-15
<iMadper> felixonmars: 给个邀请啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 公司的邮箱也是gmail的, 是不是也能用inbox?
<freeflying> iMadper: 不能
<ShaMoon> ubuntu有一款软件，点开会出现在菜单栏的，然后它把所有的己经安装好的软件分类罗列起来了， 有点像是Windows里面的开始菜单。不知道叫什么名字啊？
<ShaMoon> 好像是叫Iden***or什么的，也可能不是，不知道有没有哪位大神知道的啊？
<tryit> iMadper, 刚用了一个叫"pdf补丁丁"的东东
<tryit> iMadper, 批量编辑pdf书签 :-)
<ShaMoon> 知道了，叫indicator
<diggzh> Morning
<boosure> 早
<netsnail> emacs lpr-buffer 打印出来乱码怎么解决？
<happyaron> iMadper: 不可以
<happyaron> iMadper: inbox目前只能用于个人又想
<happyaron> 邮箱
<ShaMoon> 求助，如何关掉ubuntu的orca？
<ShaMoon> 屏幕说话烦死了，
<ShaMoon> 怎么关掉啊？
<ShaMoon> 不知道按到什么快捷键，它就启用了，
<ShaMoon> 不会停了。
 * strong gcc的编译选项的顺序你们是怎么记住了
 * strong 同时使用-O2 -o是什么样的顺序
<jusss> iMadper: 在78km/h的火车上哪个运营商的上网速度好？
<jusss> 我打算买个联通的卡
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 iMadper
<riniuge> gnome鼠标滚轮滚动一格页面走的太多。没有地方设置
<freeflying> iMadper: 东西收到，运费多少
<slucx> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/0262510871/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d19_i3_gs9w?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=08J5PE8D86AZ3FDFCPHE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=212028152&pf_rd_i=899254051
<onlylove> kandu: grub安不上……昨天差点把自己硬盘分区表给废了
<onlylove> kandu: gurbinstall就是在坑人啊，我还是自己看那个脚本然后用grubsetup吧……
<onlylove> kandu: 顺便说，linux的引导真复杂，grub4dos引导不起来，grub2就可以
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd 做驾校的科目四 做得吐血
<thistusooa> 从来进grub用setup (hd0)的。
<yunfan> onlylove: grub的哪里复杂了 就是进去setup
<yunfan> onlylove: 不行你就用lilo呗
<yunfan> 不过确实缺乏一个简单但是强大的
<yunfan> 要是uboot之类的可以有个类似 grub的操作界面就好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我昨天用grub-install sda3，丫的和我说，你这个不行
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟你说了 直接grub 进去以后设置下 root 然后setup
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后网上找，说是MBR和第一个分区之间太小，丫的我的sda1是从1M开始的，如果这都小，我就无话可说了
<yunfan> 我从来不用那个install
<onlylove> yunfan: 用那个不是省事……
<yunfan> 有什么省事的  进grub设置就两步
<thistusooa> root (hd0,0)
<thistusooa> setup (hd0)
<onlylove> yunfan: install一步好么，昨天听别人鬼扯，用force命令，结果windows起不来了，用安装盘修复，连安装都找不到，没办法去找了个diskgenius，结果不小心手贱，点了不该点的，分区表差点废了
 * onlylove 拜兔嫂 thistusooa
<onlylove> thistusooa: 这不是grub legacy的安装么？
<onlylove> 先下线，chroot 安装grub去……
<thistusooa> 我践兔。一直用的1版。
<onlylove> 算了……grub legacy的话……我还是先放放……
<onlylove> 再看下grub2的文档，丫的说grub install是个shell脚本
<onlylove> 不过我虽然写shell但是我不爱看shell啊……
<thistusooa> ] file /sbin/grub-install
<thistusooa> /sbin/grub-install: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<yunfan> onlylove: grub4dos应该第一步是让微软那个loader启动才启到他
<yunfan> onlylove: grub2就更折腾 tmd
<yunfan> 但是grub legacy支持镜像不方便 倒是grub2好像就支持了
<yunfan> 我发现这方面的资料很混乱 有空可以整理下
<onlylove> yunfan: 支持ISO可以用grub4dos，很方便啊 map下
<onlylove> yunfan: grub2用的是loop
<yunfan> onlylove: grub2dos的iso支持对格式要求挺多
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有碰到不能起的情况
<felixonmars> 我来了
<felixonmars> 好像有谁要过 inbox 邀请...?
<Router2> felixonmars 已经用了inboxt怎么样能得到邀请？
<felixonmars> Router2: 等...
<felixonmars> 该来的总是会来的
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜超级宇宙无敌之霹雳阿蓉巨巨
<Router2> 明白了
<Router2> felixonmars 我还以为邀请也得申请才会给
<felixonmars> 不用的, 用着用着就有了
<felixonmars> 我这里已经有第三批了
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 感觉inbox用处不大
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 新的gmail已经和inbox一样了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我没用过inbox 只是觉得现在的gmail有filter就行了
<felixonmars> 还有 reminder 啥的嘛...
<felixonmars> dropbox 那个邮箱 app 也是主打这个功能
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 直接google calander
<felixonmars> 结果 google 做了个一样的
<felixonmars> 把邮件直接当 todo 还是满足一些 workflow 的
<felixonmars> 比如有 inbox 之前我就是把收件箱直接当 todo 在用
<felixonmars> Dropbox 的那个邮箱应用 (Mailbox): http://www.mailboxapp.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mailbox (@ mailboxapp.com)
<felixonmars> 真的, 一样一样的
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 没啥用
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 不如用 google calander
<felixonmars> ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭ 对你没啥用而已
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 到处同步了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你就惨了  就像推广plus一样 估计他会为了推广这个停掉calander的提醒
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不可能
<felixonmars> iMadper: 膜拜妹子壕
<yunfan> gebjgd: nothing is impossible 尤其是有前车之鉴的情况
<iMadper> felixonmars: ...
 * iMadper 刚到家
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? 收到了啊? 运费我还不知道呢, 周一才能知道
<freeflying> iMadper: 先把豆子钱给你了
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 收到了
<onlylove> 豆子钱……
<iMadper> onlylove: 仙豆.
<iMadper> onlylove: 吃了就能回满血.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我知道旺旺仙贝
<iMadper> onlylove: 龙珠 看过没?
<onlylove> iMadper: 龙珠那死了能活，地球都被炸好几次的
<iMadper> onlylove: 对.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不对, 地球没被炸坏过...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你还没那能力，所以你没豆子
<iMadper> onlylove: 月亮倒是被炸了好多次.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我已经把豆子卖给候总了
<mjkr> 什么时候妹子也能批量快递就好了
<mjkr> 这样双十一光棍的问题就可以解决了
<onlylove> 靠，双十一，京东居然涨价！
<mjkr> 你们都被耍了
<mjkr> 双十一应该多跟几个妹纸上床
<onlylove> 我没买，但是知道之前的价格
<mjkr> 扎堆买东西不如扎堆泡妞
 * iMadper 刚买完羽绒服, 就涨价了, 开心
<onlylove> 去看grub2man去
<iorikyox> 我又来烦大家了
<iorikyox> debian7.7，iceweasel 31.2，flashplugin 11.2.202.418，之前提到过，播放fox5直播总是卡在缓冲不动
<iorikyox> 我学着看了一下kernel日志，发现2条信息
<iorikyox> Assuming drive cache: write through和Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<iorikyox> 这2条信息，有人明白么？我还在google中，但没有满意的答案
<iMadper> iorikyox: firefox的flash插件很老了. 现在应该有15了. 你换chromium试试.
<iMadper> iorikyox: 如果chromium就没问题, 可以用fx + freshplayer, freshplayer是一个为fx封装高版本flash api的插件.
<iorikyox> 是这样的，之前我在xp下试过，将老版11.x换成13.x，但是xp下播放效果没有改善，同样的卡顿，但总算能持续播放
<iorikyox> 我觉得不是flash版本的问题，但我马上用chromium试试
<iMadper> iorikyox: windows和linux有差别的东西太多了, 如果可能的话, 最好单一变量来排除问题.
<iorikyox> xp下虽然卡顿，但总算能将就着播放下去，这个debian卡死就不动了，画面上的缓冲标识永远在转
<iMadper> iorikyox: 还有 Assuming drive cache: write through  <-  有更多的上下文嘛? 这句话的意思是, 假设现在的缓存模式是 "write"
<iMadper> write through
<iMadper> iorikyox: 网址给一下
<iorikyox> Nov 15 20:21:03 testdebian kernel: [   15.327977] NET: Registered protocol family 24
<iorikyox> Nov 15 20:21:06 testdebian kernel: [   18.910089] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<iMadper> iorikyox: 别贴这里...
<iMadper> iorikyox: è´´pastebin
<iorikyox> http://www.myfoxny.com/category/237033/live-video-on-myfoxny
<alvin_rxg> Title: Fox 5 News Live - New York News (@ myfoxny.com)
<iMadper> http://paste.ubuntu.com  <-  较长的log贴这里, 否则可能被机器人禁言
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<iorikyox> pastebin
<iorikyox> 怎么用？
<iMadper> iorikyox: http://paste.ubuntu.com  log贴上去, 返回的链接的地址贴到这里来
<iorikyox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9024671/
<iorikyox> 好的
<iorikyox> 我现在去装chromium去
<riniuge> Gnome 可设置鼠标滚轮速度吗？
<riniuge> 我的音量滚一下就从100%滚到静音了
<iMadper> riniuge: 我帮你搜索一次啊
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  现在的手机都是小卡了。。。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 是的.
<luojie-dune> iMadper:  现在你晚上玩什么呢？
<luojie-dune> 逃跑了。 imtxc   怎么网上约陌生女孩出去耍
<iMadper> o刚掉线了
<iMadper> 谁问音量的步进问题来的?
<iMadper> gconftool -g /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step
<iMadper> gconftool -s /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step -t int 2
<tryit> iMadper, 真好性子……
<iMadper> tryit: lol~  :-)
<tryit> iMadper, http://c.tieba.baidu.com/p/3293162488 给你推荐个好听的音乐 爱尔兰风笛
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【丢资源+翻新】Amethystium 全7张专辑（FLAC）_新世纪音乐吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<iMadper> tryit: 赞.
<tryit> iMadper, 爽歪歪
<iMadper> tryit: 你竟然还混贴吧
<tryit> iMadper, 搜索出来的，我才没那功夫
<iMadper> lol~
<iorikyox> iMadper,你懂得真多，谢谢
<iMadper> iorikyox: 啊? 刚才不是你问的吧? 那个步进问题...
<tryit> iMadper, 啃书、啃代码 ing ~
<iMadper> iorikyox: 我冻得不多啊, 我都是google的...
<onlylove> BIOS-GPT方案中的GRUB2需要一个启动分区以便植入core.img,因为 GPT 分区系统中 MBR 后面没有了 32 KiB 的空间(已经被 GPT 主头部和主分区表占据).此分区仅在 BIOS-GPT 配置中有用.MBR方案中没有这种分区类型.UEFI也无需这个分区因为其中并没有嵌入启动扇区GPT分区方案也会创建一个受保护的MBR分区以防未知程序修改
<iMadper> tryit: 赞, 指日可待
<onlylove> 它
<onlylove> 靠，被grub2坑了
<iorikyox> 我也在google，好慢……总算找到pepperflashplugin-nonfree的地址了
<tryit> iMadper, 毛线，遥遥无期……
<iMadper> tryit: 你选择内核这条路, 注定厚积薄发啊
<iMadper> onlylove: grub 很多奇奇怪怪的设定, 而且, 一个bootloader已经有内核一半的代码量了...
<tryit> iMadper, 话是这么说的……
<onlylove> iMadper: 有其他好用的bootloader不
<mao_> ubuntu  使用steam 运行DOTA2  登录国服 会闪退的问题，这里有人遇到吗？？？？/
<iMadper> onlylove: bootloader其实都是一堆bug + workaround... 如果你能接受uefi, 那就用efibootloader吧
<iorikyox> 在console下，vi 编辑文本，键盘的上下左右键都是正常使用的。在mate的terminal中，用vi编辑文本，上下左右键竟然被替换成了ABCD，不知怎么搞的
<iorikyox> 初次用linux，不头大才怪
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是UEFI，第一，我需要重装windows，第二，我要刷BIOS，因为我不是很想用破坏性的激活工具
<iMadper> iorikyox: vi本来就不支持上下左右 :-)
<onlylove> iorikyox: 用vim，别用vi，vi是反人类的东西
<iorikyox> 可是，hjkl实在很难用嘛，搞个模拟器游戏的按键wasd不好么……
<tryit> iorikyox, 你是人才……
<iMadper> iorikyox: wsad这个我早就提出来了, 没有人同意而已.
<onlylove> iorikyox: hjkl是有历史原因的，那时候键盘没有上下左右，就是用hjkl移动的
<iMadper> iorikyox: 用vim啊!
<iorikyox> 好吧
<iMadper> iorikyox: vi已经反人类的极限了. vim在一堆反人类的设定上添加了几个workaround
<iorikyox> 暂时有pluma、gedit这种很屌丝的
<onlylove> 而且那时候esc的位置，在现在的TAB的位置上
<iorikyox> 方便快捷
<onlylove> 所以vim里面经常按esc在当时并不是反人类的设计
<onlylove> 但是现在……
<iMadper> hjkl真心不如wsad好用~  不过考虑到那会儿没有cs, 也不能怪他们 lol~
<onlylove> 还有bash那个shellshock，都是历史问题
<onlylove> 有bash的时候还没有httpd
<iMadper> onlylove: vim不肯改进, 也是问题所在啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 好多patch都被拒绝了, 因为维护者表示vim已经够好了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这东西都是历史包袱，就像GNU/Linux似的
<onlylove> iMadper: 主要是，你要考虑，他们不玩模拟器，不玩CS
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以他们觉得这个是个可有可无的改进
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在vim升级, 不像emacs升级一样 每次都有激动人心的改进
<imtxc_> test
<iMadper> imtxc_: 乖
<imtxc_> luojie-dune: 见过 l5e 么
<iorikyox> 好歹在键位设置上，模仿一下上下左右的位置关系么，搞个hjkl，怎么用嘛
<iMadper> iorikyox: vim支持上下左右了.
<iMadper> iorikyox: vi已经很少人主动去用了.
<iorikyox> 好的，我记下了
<iorikyox> 之前装的net版，console下没有vim，要手动装mate，只能vi
<iorikyox> 唉
<onlylove>   /sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition. This is a BAD idea./sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.
<onlylove> 靠，把grub装到分区上居然变成了BAD idea！
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, bad idea.
<mjkr> mbr is dead. long live uefi!
<onlylove> iMadper: 我需要装到分区头上
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不想每次重装windows还重新装下grub
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你试试 --force?
<mjkr> onlylove: uefi for both windows and linux
<onlylove> iMadper: 我TM试过了，windows没了
<iMadper> onlylove: 啊? 怎么都得重装grub啊.
<onlylove> mjkr: 你给我买套windows7我立刻换uefi
<mjkr> and use efibootmgr for multi booting
<iMadper> mjkr: 但是迁移到uefi是个困难的工作.
<mjkr> onlylove: 64bit windows 7 does support uefi
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，装到分区上不用
<onlylove> mjkr: I need a legal license
<mjkr> iMadper: depending on whether you need secure boot
<onlylove> iMadper: 装到分区上，给分区设置active flag就行了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<luojie-dune> imtxc 我喜欢活泼的，活泼的不喜欢我~
<luojie-dune> lol
<mjkr> onlylove: there's bizspark for upstarts
<iMadper> mjkr: 迁移, 你的legacy mode的时候, 没有esp.
<iMadper> mjkr: 想迁移还得重新弄个空间出来.
<iMadper> mjkr: esp还不能是lvm的卷吧
<onlylove> mjkr: 别给我搞那些，我就需要一个合法的授权，你给我买，我就换，你不给我买，我就这么凑合
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，才100M，直接在原来系统盘上划出来
<onlylove> iMadper: windows安装本来就划个100M的小分区嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 那是有windows的情况下. 你的dos分区表要不要换成gpt?
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果legacy mode -> efi mode, 分区表怎么办?
<mjkr> iMadper: 'tis your problem really. microsoft has been supporting uefi booting since widows vista days. it's your hardware. it's your schedule. the migration roadmap's out there.
<iorikyox> 哈哈，感谢iMader
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没考虑过啊，分区表会坏掉么？
<iorikyox> iMadper
<iorikyox> 总算能愉快的消耗流量了
<iMadper> onlylove: efi可能会要求你用gpt
<iMadper> iorikyox: 好了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 只要分区在就行，没啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是可能会是必须会
<iorikyox> chromium+pepperflashplugin-nonfre
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为ufei不用gpt，windows不能启动
<iorikyox> 好了，能正常播放了
<iMadper> iorikyox: 好的, 现在如果你还想用firefox, 并且用新版本的flash, 有个freshplayerplugin, 你可以查一下. 如果你对firefox没需求, 那么你已经可以开开心心的费流量了
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以, 迁移是个很困难的事情啊. <- 我就是想说明这个给 mjkr 说.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过不知道 mjkr 想说明啥, 我只能看懂中文和英文, 其他的文字看不懂
<iorikyox> 好的。就是chromium的配置我搞不定，firefox能随意设置背景色，所有页面frame保持不变
<iorikyox> 我再试试freshplayerplugin
<iMadper> iorikyox: 你比我还能折腾  :-)
<iorikyox> 健康第一
<onlylove> iMadper: 迁移是困难，其实我犹豫的还是windows的授权啊，没正版啊，有正版就不用蛋疼的用MBR了，说起来，微软那个live USB tool做的盘，貌似只能引导MBR？不是很清楚，因为是NTFS分区的，
<iorikyox> firefox用好几年了
<iMadper> onlylove: usb-creator 做出来的, legacy / uefi mode  都支持.
<onlylove> iorikyox: chromium和firefox是两大破烂，我们用破烂的原因是，么有比破烂更好的东西可以用，我们又不会造破烂
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, windows授权我就真没搞过了, 我好久没有用windows了...
<onlylove> iorikyox: firefox打开爱奇艺经常不能播放，打开openwrt的wiki页面显示空白，都是家常便饭
<mjkr> 其实现在webkitgtk?????了
<mjkr> 可以用了
<iorikyox> 这是我死都不肯放弃的系统配色http://imagebin.org/323883
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
 * iMadper 坐等servo. 
<onlylove> iorikyox: 所以有时候有微软的IE在，也不是啥坏事，至少能看不是
<onlylove> iMadper: 能用么，我搞过，UEFI的VM不能启动
<iorikyox> 是的，否则不会流行
<mjkr> 像epiphany现在也成熟的差不多了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不然我不会说UEFI不能用的
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然，是vbox的uefi
<onlylove> iMadper: 真机我没试过还……
<iMadper> onlylove: usb creator做出来的可以啊, 我弄过无数次啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 有机会用自己机器试下
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂. 我的测试机是thinkpad e/t/x 系列
<onlylove> iMadper: 咱说的是一个东西不，我说的微软的USB DOWNLOAD TOOL
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是啊.. usb creator... 是ubuntu下面的工具..
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... 原来你说的是这个..
<onlylove> iMadper: 那算了……我说的是微软那个
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我不知道了...
<iorikyox> 这是我的系统配色，强烈建议大家换成这种，看多久都不累眼的http://imagebin.org/323885
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过明确知道的是, win7 需要cms的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 微软那个需要是NTFS分区，我在VBOX的UFEI下面不好使，所以才抱怨，不过用grub4dos引导ISO就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不知道CMS是啥……
<luojie-dune> 即使干掉电话功能-也不能除去 google 的组件。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 鱼唇的地球人，用功能机吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 说错了, csm...
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  。
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  你妹，就知道更新，就不知道去强行改默认
<onlylove> iMadper: CSM我也不认识，反正我装过UEFI的windows,也装过legacy的windows
<mjkr> 他们应该把vi给port到uefi环境下
<mjkr> 默认的edit非常难受
<iMadper> onlylove: 是固件里面的选项, 选中的话, 会提供一些legacy模式的兼容接口给操作系统.
<iMadper> mjkr: 你说efi-shell下面?
<mjkr> 对
<iMadper> mjkr: 那下面有bcfg就够了...
<mjkr> 有时改grub.cfg挺有用的
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我知道是啥了，我这个机器的firmware就这样的，现在是CMS
<onlylove> iMadper: 另外一个选项是UEFI
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<onlylove> 既然grub这么坑，我只能考虑装grublegacy或者修改UEFI了，反正这机器激活windows也怪费力的，正好改了省心
<onlylove> 就是不知道会不会刷黑，虽然理论上可能性很小
<onlylove> windows为何要卖那么贵
<iorikyox> 事前做好万全准备，dos启动u盘准备好，一旦变黑，立马救回来
<iorikyox> 当年为win7刷黑过，很容易又救回来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为开发windows的成本太高了...
<mjkr> 刷黑？
<mjkr> 成本那么高现在也没有个默认的utf-8的acp支持
<iMadper> mjkr: 你可以用你的序列号去联系售后技术支持提需求, 提的人多了, 以后才会支持.
<onlylove> iorikyox: 我倒是没刷黑，不过把网卡的MAC刷坏了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 每次上电都变一次
<iorikyox> 呵呵
<iorikyox> 原来你们在讨论开发的问题，那我可插不上嘴了
<iorikyox> win8号称桌面移动通吃，但我现场用过一次，太困难了
<iMadper> iorikyox: win8自带的麻将游戏很好玩.
<iMadper> iorikyox: linux下面的那个动画效果不好看, 不爱玩
<iorikyox> firefox的移动端都让人吐血……跨平台真的不太好玩
<iMadper> iorikyox: 所以要等servo
<mjkr> 有直接的支持，不过要银子
<mjkr> 但是也有partner的支持
<mjkr> windows dev感觉都是大忙人
<iorikyox> iMadper,什么动画？
<iMadper> iorikyox: 麻将消除, linux的麻将消除游戏没有背景动画.
<iorikyox> 这个……有在线版的吧
<iorikyox> 我那个配色，自己琢磨了好久，已经是好几年的标配了，眼睛真的受不了白色，现在手机很少用，你们试试
<iMadper> iorikyox: 不知道, 懒得找了. win8自带的那个很好玩, 上瘾.
<iorikyox> 系统其他方面，要求就没什么了，稳定点运行就可以。眼睛太重要了
<iMadper> iorikyox: 首先, 买个过滤蓝光的显示器. 或者过滤蓝光的眼镜.
<iMadper> iorikyox: 然后保证连续看屏幕的时间不超过40分钟.
<onlylove> iMadper: 一想到如果迁移到UEFI需要折腾的步骤，数据啥的，就头大，上次借小伙伴的台式机，把旧笔记本硬盘数据拷贝过来，用了两个多小时
<iMadper> iorikyox: 最后, 买一次性眼药水
<iorikyox> 时间没法保证……
<iMadper> onlylove: 迁移就是很难啊, mjkr 可能有好方法
<onlylove> iMadper: 真心不想再折腾了
<iorikyox> 眼药水都有防腐剂的，你们也要少用
<iMadper> iorikyox: 一次性的眼药水没有防腐剂.
<iMadper> iorikyox: 小包装, 开封之后要当天用完
<iorikyox> 主要就是大片的白色，太刺激眼睛了，尤其在晚上
<iMadper> iorikyox: 我有滤光的眼镜夹片, 不会觉得刺眼.
<iorikyox> 我不带眼睛……
<iorikyox> 戴
<iorikyox> 看完屏幕看周边，不会有色差么？
<iMadper> iorikyox: 不是矫正视力眼镜...
<aaaaaax0> 现在学.NET有前途没
<iMadper> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sYiPs2KWhNkygrmj-kJuQ1X1uYQF4aKiMZU9WR0Nw_U/edit?pli=1   <-  go没啥激动人心的改动了啊...
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Go 1.4 To Do List - Google Dokumen (@ docs.google.com)
<iorikyox> .net主要在windows领域，ms好像要进攻移动市场，我个人觉得，已经成熟了的移动端，.net可能不太好过
<onlylove> 我在想，是不是换lilo或者syslinux
<onlylove> grub实在太纠结了
<iorikyox> 这里的聊天记录，保存是自己手动copy么，还是有什么别的选项？
<iorikyox> 先看一眼irc教程吧，我的问题太多了，呵呵
<onlylove> iorikyox: 你可以用客户端记录，或者翻服务的记录
<onlylove> iorikyox: 当然，手动记录，可以只记你想要的
<iMadper> iorikyox: 取决于你的客户端. web版本的貌似没啥好办法.
<iorikyox> onlylove: 嘿嘿，学到了，一直好奇，你们是怎么回复我的
<iMadper> iorikyox: 输入别人nick的前几个字母, 然后tab补全
<onlylove> iorikyox: 打名字前几个字母，tab补
<iorikyox> onlylove: 这么方便，我一直在码字母回复你们的名字
<iorikyox> 世人太依赖小马哥了，这个irc多好哦
<luojie-dune> iorikyox:  世人依赖可以互相赚钱欺瞒的东东
<iorikyox> luojie-dune: 嘿嘿，我再练习练习
<onlylove> 国外没有小马哥，都过的水深火热的，小马哥还不去拯救他们
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  话说国外是哪个国家？
<iorikyox> 三分之二处于水深火热的么
<iorikyox> 文字虽然精彩，但要大量动用脑袋，跟小说电影是一个道理，也就是图形化特别流行的原因吧
<iorikyox> 聊天要看几页说明，还要记下好多命令，普通用户可能……不完了
<iorikyox> 不玩了
<iorikyox> 简单的真好，90年代没玩过pc，那时候也是类似的上网方式吧
<luojie-dune> iorikyox:  倒不是那个-流行的是广告打的好的。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 比方三胖领导的
<iorikyox> linux的网络优势真强大
<onlylove> iorikyox: 看几页？看来你需要一个quick guide
<iorikyox> ／quit
<onlylove> iorikyox: 一页就够
<iorikyox> 还要原因……
<iorikyox> 好吧
<iorikyox> 刚才试了一下退出命令，一下就出去了，为何用“／join”命令进不来呢？
<onlylove> iorikyox: 而且不应该是用啥先学么，你用qq还一上来所有功能都会？
<iorikyox> 所以说，linux的学习成本太高，这就是骗人的说法
<iorikyox> 要真是国人一开始就从linux学起，要当初没有windows盗版的营销，怎么会有今天的情况呢
<iorikyox> web版，咱房间用命令进不来，是因为验证码的问题么？
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 斜杠 /
<iorikyox> 我用了，大小写都换了，/join #ubuntu-cn
<iorikyox> 在／quit后，/join怎么都进不来了
<alvin_rxg> quit 是完全退出。 你要用的是 /part
<iorikyox> 但是，页面没关，server的信息还显示着，这样也只能重新开页面，输入验证码进来么？
<iorikyox> 慢慢来，总会熟悉的
<iorikyox> 在part后，join能回来
<iorikyox> 都这么节约的上网，intel和windows都不要活了，更别提小马哥：）
<iorikyox> 难怪之前报道一个it牛人，用一台咱们自己产的什么pc，都说足够用了
<iorikyox> 真的要睡了，谢谢各位的回复，晚安
<happyaron> felixonmars: 那些都比不上 felixonmars 菊苣
<felixonmars> happyaron: 巨巨您不要谦虚了!
<gebjgd> 人呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，我装不上grub了，咋办
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是把分区还原回去了，不是需要重装下grub么
<onlylove> happyaron: grub-install出错了，然后grub-install force还找不到windows
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 找不到windows不知道咋办
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在debian还有grublegacy么
<happyaron> 有
<onlylove> happyaron: 找不到手工加呗，我不爱加
<onlylove> happyaron: 到时候再说吧，我昨天弄了一晚上，都快傻了
<onlylove> happyaron: 早知道这么纠结，应该找个机器练习下
<gebjgd> onlylove, 恭喜你
<gebjgd> onlylove, 放棄win就好了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不能放弃
<gebjgd> onlylove, 沒有什麼不能
<onlylove> gebjgd: 至少最近几年不行
<gebjgd> spotify:track:2Pavqy0vPxGilGe0IIetdP
<gebjgd> http://open.spotify.com/track/2Pavqy0vPxGilGe0IIetdP
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Geronimo by Sheppard on Spotify (@ spotify.com)
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有什麼不行的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 佬屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼。
<knownbad> 你老爷回雾霾没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我12月
<knownbad> 你爹娘？
 * knownbad 突然一阵屎意。
<knownbad> 拉屎去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 出息
<knownbad> 你的拼音越来越次了。
<tryit> .
<tryit> roylez_, 早啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-16
<abc_> 测试
<thistuso-> ] echo *
<yub> latex文字怎么并列排版啊，网上都是表格，图片，怎么实现论文左右并列的效果的？
<sennn> 下午好!!!
<sennn> 下午好!!!
<sennn> 我們來討論靈魂的歸宿問題
<sennn> 靈魂只是暫時寄存在肉體中
<sennn> 肉體只是個容器
<sennn> 那麼當肉體灰飛煙滅後 靈魂會去哪裏呢?
<sennn> 這是個問題
<shrike> 消失了，不會去哪裡，不是個問題，就像電腦關機後，記憶體中的程式消失。
<sennn> oh
<hoxily> sennn: 你现在还活着，你的灵魂在哪里？
<sennn> 體內
<hoxily> sennn: 植物人的灵魂在哪里？
<hoxily> sennn: 只有人才有灵魂吗？
<sennn> 不知道
<hoxily> sennn: 那么你怎么肯定人有灵魂？
<sennn> 根據宗教學 與現代科學
<hoxily> sennn: 有可重复验证的实验依据吗？
<sennn> 有
<sennn> 網上有
<sennn> 我看過
<iMadper`> sennn: 那你怎么知道灵魂可以脱离肉体独立存在呢?
<sennn> 脫離肉體,還有意識 就是存在,
<sennn> 網上有實驗
<sennn> 你可以搜索
<sennn> 看一看
<iMadper`> ... ... 难道是搔爬反射?
<sennn> ?
<tryit> iMadper`, 我弟弟想转行IT，给个方向建议～
<jade-shan> 刚刚是不是有个小朋友说要转挨踢……
<iMadper`> tryit: 当sa吧...
<tryit> iMadper`, sa ?
<hoxily> jzp113: 做甚？
<tryit> iMadper`, 当真sa?
<jzp113> 帮我看看这加密算法
<jzp113> hoxily, 看下那加密算法是哪个?
<hoxily> line 32: result = loginDao.updateUser(Long.valueOf(Long.parseLong(userInfor.getUserId())), CommonUtil.MD5(newPass));
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> CommonUtil.MD5(newPass),应该是这个吧 hoxily
<imtxc> test
<pocoyo> 大家都用的哪儿的vps ？
<pocoyo> 有没有活人？
<iorikyox> freshplayerplugin安装好了，firefox顺利的使用fp15.0.0.223
<iorikyox> iMadper`: 谢了
<iorikyox> firefox的Add-on中，plugins的显示是是shockwave flash 13.1.2.3
<iorikyox> 不管了，正常用就好
<iorikyox> 还有用德语的网友？
<iMadper`> tryit: 编程什么的, 需要积累吧?
 * iMadper` 刚跑步回来... 好久没跑了, 类似
<iMadper`> 累死
<iMadper`> iorikyox: 昂, 对, 我也发现flash版本显示的不太一样这个问题了, 不过能用就好..
<iorikyox> 空气可好？
<tryit> iMadper`, 我想让他参加个php培训班，然后尽快入职，编码的能力实践中锻炼最快
<iorikyox> 我这里跑步太奢侈
<iMadper`> iorikyox: 好的很, apec蓝还没过去呢, 不过撑不了几天了
<iMadper`> tryit: "尽快入职" 说起来容易..
<tryit> iMadper`, 小公司需求php也挺多的，先有点基础，找个小公司练手
<tryit> iMadper`, 攻克出身，数学比较好，学起来应该快
<tryit> iMadper`, 工科
<iMadper`> tryit: 恩, 有点儿最基础的离散数学基础就足够了
<tryit> iMadper`, ……我啥数学基础都没
<iMadper`> tryit: 离散数学其实就是日常生活...
<tryit> iMadper`, 我觉得搞php容易上手，而且资深的php程序员待遇也不错
<iMadper`> tryit: 帮你理解 与/或/非
<iMadper`> tryit: php程序员待遇那是想当不错
<iMadper`> tryit: 等你变成资深内核开发之后, 面对资深php开发, 也是只有羡慕的份儿啊
<tryit> iMadper`, 云计算大数据这些有点飘～
<iMadper`> tryit: 只是名字飘.
<iMadper`> tryit: 你看产品, 都还是挺实在的
<tryit> iMadper`, 我一直觉得搞内核比较纯粹
<tryit> 搞php涉及的东西太多太杂
<iMadper`> tryit: 内核也不是单一的... 反正我现在只考虑容易找工作的方向..
<tryit> iMadper`, php需求量相当大……
<iMadper`> tryit: 是啊....
<iMadper`> tryit: v2ex转一圈, php/python/ios/android占据了90%的岗位.
<iMadper`> tryit: 哦, 忘了说前端了, 前端页很多
<iMadper`> 也很多
<tryit> iMadper`, 前端搞不了
<iMadper`> tryit: 现在去搞云计算也很好啊
<tryit> iMadper`, 没美术功底，对js之类的也不感冒
<tryit> iMadper`, 云计算……哦，只知道概念
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 现在天还是蓝色的吗？
<iMadper`>  luojie-dune: 黑色
<jusss> 大家好
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 我错了；但是很好呀。
<luojie-dune> iMadper`:  黑色的天空说明空气好
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 恩, 最近几天天气还算好, 不知道apec蓝能持续多久.
<abc_> 石家庄还是蓝的 -> 其他城市一定是蓝的
<luojie-dune> iMadper`:  北京的IT们合资买下那些污染企业都行呢。。。
<iorikyox> 企业买得起，地皮买得起么？
<iorikyox> ……看这位的登录地址，都是高手啊
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 怎么可能..
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 所有it公司的现金合起来买的下首钢?
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 还是买的下华北电网?
<luojie-dune> iMadper`:  :)  是那些公司么。。。
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 而且买来干嘛? 买来扔掉?
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 河北钢产量太高, 导致污染严重.
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 不买首钢买啥?
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 没研究呀。
<jusss> iMadper`: 我想买个联通3g手机，又没钱，于是用了我哥旧手机天语w719，发现比我的zte还好使用，就是屏小了点，分辨率低了点
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 问题是, 谁买得起首钢? 买来之后为了减少污染, 不炼钢了, 那大家生活用啥?
<jusss> 还是双卡双待
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 钢价 变贵了 -
<jusss> bla
<jusss> 怎么安静了
<jusss> 大字体看着很好
<jusss> 不用看小字体了
<hoxily> jusss: 换高分屏显示器了？
<jusss> hoxily: 换了个低分辨率小屏手机 ktouch w719
<iorikyox> 我又仔细看了一遍irc命令，没发现有改字体的啊？
<iorikyox> 原来如此……
<jusss> 我也终于能用上3g了
<luojie-dune> ... irc 命令改字体。。。
<iorikyox> ……我傻
<tryit> iMadper`, #define TINY6410_NFCONF         (void __iomem __force *)0x70200000
<tryit> TINY6410_NFCONT |= 1; 为什么会提示出错 error: lvalue required as left operand of assignment ？
<tryit> iMadper`, (void __iomem __force *)0x70200000  不能作为左值？
<iMadper`> tryit: 我想想.
<iMadper`> tryit: 你去掉修饰符, __iomem __force
<tryit> iMadper`, 一样
<iMadper`> tryit: 哦, 我可能知道了
<tryit> iMadper`, 估计得定义成变量
<tryit> iMadper`, ?
<iMadper`> tryit: * (void *) 0xdeadbeef = 99
<iMadper`> tryit: 你少了最左面的 *吧
<tryit> iMadper`, ……
<iMadper`> tryit: 把 (void *) 0xdeadbeef考虑成p, 修改p指向的职位, 要写成 *p = 99 嘛
<iMadper`> s/职位/位置
<iMadper`> tryit: 我好几年没有写过c了... 错了的话别怪我...
<tryit> iMadper`, 我能看懂这个……
<tryit> iMadper`, 你这……几年写啥呢
<iMadper`> tryit: 写邮件...
<tryit> iMadper`, .
<iMadper`> tryit: 写bugzilla上的回复, launchpad上面的回复...
<tryit> iMadper`, 考虑当技术作家出书吧
<iMadper`> tryit: 噗, 还是算了... 还是像个赚钱的方向比较好.
<tryit> iMadper`, 像steven那样流芳百世
<iMadper`> tryit: 我可以写一本 <irc吹水入门>
 * iMadper` <21天精通irc吹水>
<tryit> iMadper`, 你可以把irc省略……
 * iMadper` <irc吹水大师之路>
<iMadper`> lol~
<tryit> iMadper`, :-)
<tryit> iMadper`, 今天晚上差不多能搞定一个粗糙的nand flash驱动
<iMadper`> tryit: 彪悍
<tryit> iMadper`, 学驱动不在于写，而在于读
<tryit> iMadper`, 读懂内核中的代码，加点数据结构就行了
<iMadper`> tryit: 没接触过, 你适合去marvell这类的公司, 然后给某个soc定制个kernel
<tryit> iMadper`, 其实我现在的工作就是写bsp
<tryit> iMadper`, s/的工作/干的活儿/
<iMadper`> tryit: 赞
<tryit> iMadper`, 毛线，这其实没啥技术含量
<iMadper`> tryit: 你会了, 自然觉得没技术含量, 我不会, 看起来就觉得你做的高大上
<tryit> iMadper`, 我当面给你说个十来八分钟，你就知道真没啥技术含量了
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 合作写个吧
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: 出书
<iMadper`> tryit: 我大概能猜到...
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 不写...
<luojie-dune> iMadper`: irc 吹水指南
<iMadper`> luojie-dune: 你写吧, 你已经是高手了
<tryit> iMadper`, 比较有技术含量的是写那些抽象出来的一层层的驱动框架，
<luojie-dune> iMadper`:  怎么会，我昏倒现在都没成管理员
<thistuso-> ] echo *;
<tryit> iMadper`, 驱动就是bus-driver-device结构，bsp就是填充device结构，比较有技术含量的是写driver部分
<iMadper`> tryit: 写调度器, 文件系统, 网络层协议栈, 内存管理 ... 当年我特别年轻的时候, 特别想写这些...
<tryit> iMadper`, 我想实现一个文件系统
<iMadper`> tryit: 写个文件系统挺好的.
<tryit> iMadper`, 搞透网络协议栈
<tryit> iMadper`, 现在都没时间，找个工作是当务之急
<iMadper`> tryit: 恩. 你再学学, 应该就能开始投简历了吧?
<tryit> iMadper`, 十来半个月吧
<iMadper`> tryit: 昂, 加油
<luojie-dune> tryit: 没毕业么？
<tryit> luojie-dune, 哈哈哈
<tryit> luojie-dune, 工作多年
<iorikyox> 各位晚安
<onlylove> 这频道这么多牛，让我以后怎么混啊
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 我在逆向一个加密算法
<jzp113> 找不到加密函数在哪,哎看不懂jsp
<tryit> onlylove, .
<kandu> onlylove: 晚上好
<onlylove> kandu: 晚上好
<kandu> onlylove: 木用过 grub4dos XD
<onlylove> kandu: 我只是想grub4dos怎么引导jessie，因为只用kernel=和initrd=initrd,img不好用
<onlylove> kandu: grub2一定做了啥高科技
<kandu> onlylove: 这我也小白
<kandu> onlylove: 啥都不懂，要试新系统了 lvcreate 一下，装上 update-grub 下就好。管它底下干啥呢
<onlylove> kandu: 可能我window软激活的，所以grub找不到
<kandu> onlylove: 啥叫软激活?
<onlylove> kandu: 用软件模拟的方式，在BIOS的内存区域里面加一个SLIC表，欺骗windows
<onlylove> kandu: 就是先用grub启动，在内存里面做下手脚，再启动windows
<kandu> onlylove: 这么高科技!
<onlylove> kandu: 不过我这主板UEFI的，软激活很麻烦
<onlylove> kandu: 最近打算改下UEFI硬刷了
<onlylove> kandu: 软激活方便，但是有些事很麻烦
<kandu> onlylove: 你是练技术啊?
<onlylove> kandu: 练毛技术，都有买套正版的想法了
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，那就买呗
<onlylove> kandu: 微软不卖7了
<onlylove> kandu: 这是最麻烦的
<kandu> onlylove: 省下的时间，用来学习工作，应该已经赚回来了
<kandu> onlylove: 8.1 应该还好吧
<onlylove> kandu: 我打算看看10
<onlylove> kandu: 不过目前还是技术预览，不敢当日常用的
<onlylove> kandu: 还有，一套windows实在太贵，我学习工作的钱赚不回
<onlylove> kandu: 我最多把主板刷坏了送客服那
<onlylove> kandu: 不过也就到此为止了，win8的激活机制我还不清楚
<kandu> onlylove: 不一定非要买正版啊
<kandu> onlylove: 有很多想换钱的学生帮我们买学生版啊 XD
<kandu> onlylove: 虽然仍然是盗版，但比其他盗版方式省事多啦
<kandu> onlylove: 这么晚还不睡，明天不工作?
<onlylove> kandu: 一会儿
<onlylove> kandu: 学生版没有ultimate吧，反正windows7如果是能用，至少是professional，往下的阉割版难用到死
<kandu> onlylove: 学生版都 pro 吧
<onlylove> kandu: 那就成，到时候再说吧
<kandu> onlylove: 晚安啦
<onlylove> 晚安
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮早
<happyaron> kandu: 能人早。。
<loongsonclub> 好啊有人吗
<knownbad> .
<loongsonclub> 好啊 现在有人吗
<kandu> loongsonclub: 一堆不同时区的人，日不落 channel
<loongsonclub> 哦 你在那里啊 我在南京的
<loongsonclub> 有人吗
<x-faktor> hello
<x-faktor> some chinese around
<x-faktor> i need some help with QQ instant messaging
<x-faktor> a lot of chinese uses ubuntu?
<kandu> x-faktor: yes. since it's 5:40 in china, most of us are asleep. wait for while(hours) and see if someone can help you (I bought crossover and it set up qq automatically)
<x-faktor> kandu set up qq auto? what do you mean?
<kandu> x-faktor: you have your qq properly installed?
<x-faktor> kandu yes
<x-faktor> but i cant register an account
<kandu> x-faktor: can you read chinese?
<x-faktor> kandu , no:( when i do register step here http://reg.imqq.com/ i have this error "abnormal activities from this IP"
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ Free Video Chat, English QQ, China Directory, Shanghai Listings, Events, Jobs, Housing (@ imqq.com)
<x-faktor> and they tell me to give a mobile number to complete the register process but i never receive the SMS
<x-faktor> i'm new to QQ
<kandu> x-faktor: I'm a qq newbie, too
<x-faktor> can you help to complete the registration?
<kandu> x-faktor: use my phone?
<x-faktor> i really dont know how to do
<x-faktor> kandu yes
<xiaolang_> maybe try some other IP
<xiaolang> is there a working QQ client for linux?
<x-faktor> xiaolang , thx to kandu i managed to register
<x-faktor> xiaolang , yeah there is
<x-faktor> xiaolang , there is Empathy, Eva
<x-faktor> LumaQQ
<xiaolang> thanks
<xiaolang> now, late peace ->
<x-faktor> xiaolang , do you know the website chinafix.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 笔记本维修_电脑维修_主板维修_显卡维修_电源维修_中国主板维修基地_迅维网 (@ chinafix.com)
<x-faktor> i want to study hardware repair
<x-faktor> seems like chinafix is the best of the world, chinese are the best repairs
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-09
<asdf2> 早呀
<oracle> 安装14.04 server 和15.10 server 的时候 ，U盘引导进入第一个见面开始就花屏了。。怎么解决？
<oracle> 安装14.04 server 和15.10 server 的时候 ，U盘引导进入第一个界面开始就花屏了。。怎么解决？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助！安装Linux时电脑卡住不工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473770 电脑装了win10，想装个双系统，以前也经常装双系统，这次是在公司的电脑上装，然而遇到了问题。用U盘安装Linux， 不论是ubuntu还是fedora还是archlinux，都会在安装进行的时候卡住，有时候是
<^k^>  ─> 在选着分区设置的时候就卡住了，U盘应该是没有问题的，同事也是一样的电脑，一样的 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装14.04 server 和15.10 server 的时候 ，U盘引导进入第一个见面开始就花屏了。。怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473771 花屏花到一个字母都看不见。 笔记本 双显卡 nvidia GT640m zz: mystical — 2015-11-09 9:45
<FranX> 哈喽
<FranX> 艾瑞巴蒂
<onlylove1> happyaron: 估计我在文思上班的时间，网是不用想指望了，我周末网是正常的，不过上周忘了关客户端
<onlylove1> happyaron: 如果我在，那就whois一下，通常客户端是quassel的是单位的机器
<onlylove1> happyaron: 我在家一般chatzilla
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 USB设备全部无法使用,启动后所有USB设备全部掉电  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473772 本人电脑, 联想小新V1000, windows8.1 + ubuntu 14.04 双系统, 但是经常启动ubuntu 下面鼠标、U盘经常就不能用了, 所有的USB设备接口均无法使用,U盘插进去也无法使用. 所
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 USB设备全部无法使用,启动后所有USB设备全部掉电  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473773 本人电脑, 联想小新V1000, windows8.1 + ubuntu 14.04 双系统, 但是经常启动ubuntu 下面鼠标、U盘经常就不能用了, 所有的USB设备接口均无法使用,U盘插进去也无法使用. 所
<yunfan> onlylove1: 报名了 ？
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  10:38
<onlylove> yunfan: 没，那事情，我过几天仔细想想再说，这几天看java in a nutshell
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内一个网站下载的sdk,也不知道靠谱不，要是也来个xcodeghost什么的，才郁闷
<onlylove> yunfan: 到时候格式化linux可是够麻烦，主要是我没安装盘，当时是虚拟机打包之后用slax解压回去的，里面lm-sensor什么的，一堆东西没有
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • lubuntu怎样隐藏桌面图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473774 请问如何隐藏桌面图标？ 网上搜了以下方法不行：（lubuntu没有找到/apps/nautilus/desktop/分支） 同时按下ALT与F2键，输入gconf-editor，打开配置编辑器 在左侧的树型结构中我们找到/apps/nautilus/desktop
<^k^>  ─> /分支，去掉volumes_visible前面的复选框，勾上trash_icon_visible，home_icon_visible，computer_icon_visi …
<onlylove1> 为啥总感觉那么那么累
<onlylove1> tplink的破烂路由，又给我添麻烦，没法过了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助：更新源的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473776 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) wily InRelease 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) wily/main Translation-zh_CN 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) wi
<^k^>  ─> ly/main Translation-zh 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) wily/main Translatio …
<cherrot> 阿当呢？
<onlylove1> cherrot: 当当上午休息，有事下午请早
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  11:30
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  11:30
<onlylove1> 这虐心的网，真TMD
<cherrot> iMadper, 有个奇怪的事情，我在测试环境和生产环境各有一个bare repo，写了个post-receive, 在里面git checkout -f 了一下，用于自动部署，问题来了，测试环境上执行完后所有文件的modify time全都被更新成当前时间，而正式环境只有被修改的文件被更新了modify time。显然后者才是我预期的行为。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: tl;dr
<cherrot> iMadper, 啪啪啪
<iMadper> cherrot: 这谁知道啊
<FranX> GFW是不是现代的闭关锁国？
<onlylove_> FranX: 和gfw比，轮子更烦
<asdf2> 人还蛮多
<nipsing> hi
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  12:01
<nipsing> 有人嗎
<iMadper> cherrot: 你这问题好奇怪
<iMadper> cherrot: 不知道怎么回事.
<cherrot> iMadper, 不管了 总之不依赖 git checkout -f 的行为了
<cherrot> iMadper, 其实就是想使用modification time 作为版本号提供静态文件
<nipsing> 大家下個月就能用上 remixos x86 了
<nipsing> 免費下載使用哦
<nipsing> 沒人理我:(
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关联dropbox失败怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473778 我使用的是VPS，ubuntu 14.04系统， 我是使用论坛里的教程安装dropbox的，。http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vps#.E4.BD.BF.E7.94.A8_Dropbox_.E6.AF.8F.E5.A4.A9.E8.87.AA.E5.8A.A8.E5.A4.87.E4.BB.BD 每次执行如下命令开始设置帐
<^k^>  ─> 号 ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd Please visit https://www.dropbox.com/cli_link?host_id=xxx&cl=en_US to link this machin …
<nipsing> 桑心
<NWMonster> remixos做到x86上。。。。
<nipsing> 參看官網介紹
<nipsing> 屌不屌
<nipsing> 人生自古誰無屎
<nipsing> 魔鬼 習近平
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove1> 那个nipsing是不是有病啊，要是哪天我需要爬墙上irc，第一件事情就是砸他家玻璃去
<yunfan> onlylove1: java官方又没被墙 你干嘛要用国内下的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不是jdk，是android sdk
<onlylove1> yunfan: eclipse jdk都没问题，android studio 和android sdk很麻烦
<onlylove1> yunfan: 下studio主要是adt需要爬墙，然后N多人在吹嘘studio是intel的社区版搞的，比eclipse好N倍
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不过对于我这种shell脚本用户来说，有个能用的就成
<onlylove1> yunfan: http://android-studio.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Android Studio 中文社区：安卓官方开发工具-Android SDK/JDK/Gradle-下载/安装/升级/教程/汉化
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这上面拖的
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  13:14
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:15
<yunfan> onlylove: android sdk也不大  除非你非要下android studio
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不小了……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 几十m而已
<onlylove1> yunfan: 无所谓，反正都下下来了，sdk还要改配置获取对应的文件
<onlylove1> yunfan: 几十？你确定？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你是不是少数了个0
<onlylove1> 奇怪……确实是几十……为啥我哪天看的是几百……
<onlylove1> 不行，回去看看history去
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我说的是只是toolchain 你下的包含那些乱七八糟的lib sample之类的吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不是，就是刚那个网站，然后，我还没下里面的东西，就是打开看了下
<onlylove1> 我记得studio是100+MB
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我知道为啥了，我刚才计算器算错了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 把byte当bit处理了
<onlylove1> yunfan: linux版的，每个都是300M左右
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然后习惯性的多除以8
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级16.04出错，一直卡在登录窗口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473779 原本是15.04的，通过apt-get upgrade升级以后，变成16.04以后，输入密码还是会回到登录界面 百度的Xession那个不起作用，lightdm提起如下 failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart 纯小白，求
<^k^>  ─> 指教怎么办？ 啊，对了，pstree显示systemd zz: CrossRun — 2015-11-09 13:31
<onlylove_> ubuntu的循环登陆实在是个不小的坑，每次都有人提
<onlylove_> 对此，我只能说，我真的不知道……我就是因为循环登陆这破事弃用ubuntu的
<iMadper> 我记得删除一个错误的文件就行了...
<onlylove_> 都那么说，但是很多人删了那文件也不顶用
<iMadper> onlylove1: 可能问题的原因是多样的
<onlylove_> 所以那方法对不对……也没人知道
<onlylove_> 反正跨版升级就有很大概率出，一，黑屏，就是显卡驱动挂掉，2 循环登陆
<onlylove1> 自从换回debian，世界顿时清静了
<^k^> nyfair: 拜老司机
<asdf2> :-D
<yunfan> onlylove1:  你除以8 那应该更小啊
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • Arch怎样降级Kernel  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473780 想安装一个低版本的kernel，怎么做？ zz: aaron74316 — 2015-11-09 13:45
<asdf2> 等大神吧
<onlylove1> 每次都要看看client是不是lag了，一lag就要等260+秒
<asdf2> 鸟哥的私房菜不错
<FranX> 不觉得太简单了么
<asdf2> 啥东西
<nyfair> 在这个频道说私房菜就跟跑到c社区说谭浩强一样
<nyfair> 太low
<onlylove1> nyfair: 其实私房菜里面有些东西我还真不会
<tryit> asdf2, 是不错
<tryit> asdf2, 非常好的书
<asdf2> 我不认为这频道都是高手
<asdf2> 也有新手
<asdf2> 有就介绍，不妨也是好事
<nyfair> onlylove1: 不会就不会呗，就跟你不知道人民广场有多少厕所一样，不知道就不知道呗。把这种逗逼知识当宝才有问题
<tryit> asdf2, 那本书很系统，入门用非常好，看起来的感觉就像 王爽的《汇编语言》
<nyfair> onlylove1: 你看我几年没碰linux了，不是照样扯linux么
<asdf2> tryit: 有点似
<tryit> asdf2, 这套书早出几年，我当年就会少走好多弯路  :)
<asdf2> 我不是计算机，不过我是在这书学的linux系统知识
<onlylove_> 系统学linux不应该是lfs手册么
<asdf2> 之前不知道呀
<nyfair> 麻痹，现在kde怎么搞得比win10和水果还花哨，大红大紫的好粗俗
<nyfair> 特么背景都是大红大紫的，然后又很geek的主题配色都是黑白风
<nyfair> 这他妈丑死了
<onlylove1> 为啥我习惯sudo vim /etc/hosts，windows却不习惯用管理员打开记事本，然后编辑hosts文件
<nyfair> onlylove1: 装archwindows，vim /etc/hosts 直接改，sudo都不用
<nyfair> onlylove1: 其实notepad /etc/hosts也行
<onlylove>  nyfair: ms windows不地道啊，hosts藏的那么深
<onlylove> weechat又lag了
<onlylove> 我恨这网络
<wbchn> nyfair: 直接notepad没管理员权限改不了的，得先attrib 把权限去了。
<onlylove> 打开编辑是没问题的，但是保存的时候就变另存为了
<rothsdad> 上课无聊中..zzzz
<onlylove1> 报告老师，有人上课聊天，还打瞌睡
 * rothsdad knock onlylove1
<nyfair> onlylove: administrator权限运行archwindows不就行了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.10能创建还原点吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473781 Ubuntu 15.10能创建还原点吗？类似虚拟机的快照，windows的 还原点？ Ubuntu 有类似的功能吗？ zz: CasanovaLee — 2015-11-09 15:41
<onlylove> 学校组织学生看反邪教宣传片，期间要求不得说话，不得离开，不得请假，不准上厕所……宣传片里说：邪教通常会把许多人关到一个黑屋子里，然后反复宣传其观点，语言大多很煽动缺乏理性，并且必须遵守讲课纪律，甚至不准上厕所……
<onlylove_> 不知不觉才发现，立冬已经过去了QAQ
<onlylove_> 运维的日常。一切正常：我们花钱请你来干啥？ 系统异常：我们花钱请你来干啥？所以这工作不能干。
<ulot0> 真惨
<ulot0> 做运维真惨
<ulot0> 左右不是人嘛
<rothsdad> 做安全也有同感
 * nyfair 做黄油也有同感
 * gebjgd 做鸡的也有同感
<Niac> 做人 也是
<ulot0> 做人的也有同感
<pity> onlylove_: 总是被安排给别人擦屁股，屎都流出来了，擦得好无奈……
<gebjgd> pity, 要跪舔
<gebjgd> pity, 这样自己心里才舒服
<ulot0> 这就是生活吗
<gebjgd> pity, 要先享受被生活强奸  才能去强奸生活
<pity> gebjgd: 刚我描述得够形象了，你又补了个跪舔，画面即视感太强了
<gebjgd> pity, 你很有脑补的天分
<onlylove1> pity: php大牛好
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46094
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 大众工程师承认操纵了尾气排放数据
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 这不是很早的旧闻了吗
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 不，之前是柴油车，后来又有了汽油车，再然后就现在这样了
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 汽油车没有问题
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你需要更新了，汽油车也被曝出有问题
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 啥问题？
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 不就是二氧化碳么
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 就是二氧化碳啊
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你不是说汽油车没问题么
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 柴油车没过多久，汽油车也被发现排放造假
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 不开车  就没有二氧化碳了
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你要用电
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 烧煤，会有二氧化碳
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 活着就要有二氧化碳
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 水电，破坏生态环境
<pity> onlylove1: ....
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 都死了  还是有
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 核电，看看福岛那档子事
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 算了  哪有垬破坏环境厉害
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 人现在执政啊，有啥办法
<iIlL10Oo> 水电只是改变自然，没破坏
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀呀，这儿好精彩
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: 你自己看胭脂鱼什么的，物种都消失了，还没破坏呢
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: 哦，不是胭脂鱼，忘了啥鱼了，江豚？
<onlylove1> 原来物种灭绝不算破坏生态，叫改变生态
<yunfan> 我草了
<yunfan> 我那个香港主机突然要我输入密码登陆了  我明明设置了公钥的
<onlylove1> 配置被改了？
<onlylove1> 还是你的私钥丢了
<lainme> 被reseller坑了？
<yunfan> 没有被改 两边都没变动 我怀疑是有中间人在搞我
<nyfair> kde汉化都是哪些傻逼做的
<onlylove1> 大概他找错目标了，把ip 错写成你的了
<nyfair> kate凭什么中文名叫高级文本编辑器
<nyfair> 这高级两字哪里来的
<onlylove> 大概因为能编辑富文本，还支持语法高亮？可是gedit也有这功能啊
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • nslookup命令用法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473782 1.终端输入： nslookup www. http://zhihu.com ，与nslookup http://zhihu.com 。（图1） 为什么显示IP地址不同？ 2.浏览器输入：61.240.150.11 （图2） 打不开知乎网站。 这个IP地址是：河北省衡水市 腾讯计算机系
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:35
<nyfair> 听说知乎被企鹅收购了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 显然是自动
<yunfan> nyfair: 搜狐占了点股份
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级后15.10后无法正常进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473783 小弟我手一抖把14.04 升级了15.10 升级过程中有些报错，无可奈何就跳过了，1.结果重启后无法进入系统，一直是进入系统前的界面，2.进入高级选项中的upstart，但是进入后的每一个操作都
<^k^>  ─> 要输入密码，无法关机，必须强制关机3.进入recovery模式，显示如下不动： Systemd[1]: /etc/m …
<onlylove_> nyfair: 收购知乎对企鹅有啥好处？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 对抗百度知道更有逼格
 * onlylove_ 在考虑要不要花钱买纪念碑谷正版
<nyfair> 求送fallout4
<rothsdad_> test
<rothsdad_> BAT哪家对linux更友好 A？
<ubrl> rothsdad_:点点点.  16:44
<rothsdad_> witcher3还木有，求送
<nyfair> 玩witcher3还不如玩0sex
<nyfair> 干嘛假正经
<nyfair> 要么就昆特牌online
<FranX> rothsdad_: ali啊
<FranX> rothsdad_: 阿里开源搞的很好啊
<alvin_rxg> 好像还行？ http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/755-buy-key-steam-fallout-4/
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Buy Fallout 4 Steam
<rothsdad_> 对了，问个困扰很久的问题：gentoo下xterm用monaco和microhei字体，上面那个箭头显示不了。是不是字体不全的原因？
<tryit> rothsdad_, 用了gentoo好多年，不用也好几年了……
<rothsdad_> 字体特殊符号显示不全，╮(╯▽╰)╭，不完美啊不完美。。
 * rothsdad_ 残念~
<onlylove> vickycq-a20: 换新玩具了？
<nyfair> 62欧还是打折的，这有病吧
<nyfair> 199rmb
<^k^> 新  西北校区 • 有西安学生的来集合下，大家互相认识一下咯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473784 想了解下西安现在学这个的多吗？大家来认识一下咯 zz: 小白爱好者 — 2015-11-09 17:11
<vickycq-a20> onlylove: 山寨全志机顶盒刷了Debian，参考的LinuxTOY
<gebjgd> vickycq-a20, 为什么要刷
<ulot0> 据说机顶盒的网络很好入侵
<alvin_rxg> 机顶盒直接连接 wan ？
<ulot0> 机顶盒不接WAN，但机顶盒本来就处于一个大内网下
<alvin_rxg> 哦，就是机顶盒是直接和运营商连接的。。
<ulot0> http://www.evil0x.com/posts/1810.html   这里有教程
<ubrl> ulot0: ⇪ 小型APT之看我如何入侵电视 | 邪恶十六进制
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞定    莫名其妙的badowern
<yunfan> ulot0: 你去研究下光电强制推那个 TVOS
<ulot0> yunfan, 没听说过TVOS
<yunfan> ulot0: 这都没听说过  诶
<yunfan> 你发的那个 走他们的线路上网都可以了
<ulot0> yunfan, 刚才你说了我去搜了一下，是TV的操作系统
<yunfan> 而且是强制标准
<yunfan> 这个找个漏洞  那就千万上亿设备任你傲游了
<vickycq-a20> gebjgd: 无聊瞎搞
<gebjgd> vickycq-a20, 单疼
<gebjgd> vickycq-a20, 有没有好的android 机顶盒子推荐？
<ulot0> yunfan, 台湾新北市的浮洲车站常有一只哈士奇出没，特别会在便利店外打劫路人、骗吃骗喝。
<ulot0> 据台湾东森新闻云11月6日报道，爱狗的廖心筠日前经过，发现体态有点丰硕的它，在便利店门口对一名路过的阿伯疯狂大叫，逼他走进店里，接着店员熟练拿出热狗说“它要这个啦！”阿伯只好认命结帐，等它得到热狗也吃完后，才开心小跑步离开。
<vickycq> gebjgd, 是很蛋疼，没甚用处
<vickycq> gebjgd, 我不看电视，山寨盒子是别人淘汰不要的
<ulot0> 电视不是在酒店才看的吗？平时不看
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu 频繁掉线问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473785 我在电脑上安装了双系统,在windows下wifi和Ethernet正常工作,但是到了Ubuntu系统在部分情况下,wifi和有线都连接不上网络,查了网卡驱动也没问题感觉 无线网卡型号是Ralink corp RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R 驱动
<^k^>  ─> 是rt2800pci,网上查了很多方法都无效,请问有没大神能帮帮忙 zz: lvhao7896 — 2015-11-09 18:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • g77安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473787 刚开始用ubuntu，发现系统不带g77编译器，网上找了各种办法也没用个，不知道怎样安装呢？intel那个全套的编译器不知道可以解决么？求大神指导下，专业软件需要用到，一直编译不成功 zz: dandao111 — 2015-11-09 20:16
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • nslookup命令参数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473788 命令参数详细用法，有这方面中文资料么？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-09 20:23
<onlylove> 那个马甲君一直不停的发man一下就可以知道答案的帖子，几个意思！
<vickycq> 他说话很有特点
<vickycq> 滥用逗号。
<onlylove> 我要砍号去！
<ulot0> 支持，鼓励
<vickycq> ulot0, 那个马甲系列的兴趣倒是和你很接近
<vickycq> 都喜欢搞一些网络安全方面的
<vickycq> 你要不要去回答他的问题
<ulot0> vickycq, 我回答了
<ulot0> vickycq, 没看到那人很多贴子，就回答了一个
<ulot0> 论坛怎么不考虑建个微信群啊？
<onlylove> 建那破东西做啥
<longlongago> hi all
<ubrl> longlongago:点点点.  21:06
<ulot0> 抢红包啊
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: hi long time no see
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ ..额，你谁？
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是我呀
<ulot0> 一个很长很长的人
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是早在2012.12.25就挂了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ ..我不认识 longlongago 这个nick的人
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ 平行世界发生了，
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: 你爸给你生活费了吗
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: 你姐姐嫁出去了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ 你的信息 too old ..不作答
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ 还有你这个 nick 我不认识
<longlongago> ...
<onlylove> 突然想起一个人来，不过应该不是他
<longlongago> gebjgd: 为啥说arch野鸡呀，你以前不也arch吗
<longlongago> ubuntu才野鸡
<gebjgd> longlongago, 因为就是野鸡发行版
<gebjgd> longlongago, ubuntu有公司支持啊
<longlongago> 不过最近arch的intel显卡驱动更新的貌似出问题了，会让屏幕出现闪烁彩纹，不过回滚下就好了
<gebjgd> longlongago, debian有社区
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我换debian 8.2 amd64  了
<longlongago> gebjgd: arch也有社区呀。。。
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: 你不当rh的小白鼠了？
<gebjgd> longlongago, 社区太小
<gebjgd> longlongago, arch的未来就是debian的今天
<longlongago> 那个渣发行版连分个区都不行， --> fedora
<gebjgd> longlongago, 谁说不能分区
<gebjgd> longlongago, 你个小白
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ 本人已老，需要稳定，不折腾
<longlongago> gebjgd: 分区出现问题，我遇到过
<gebjgd> longlongago, 早上才装了fedora 23
<gebjgd> longlongago, 随便分区
<longlongago> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 据说debian被systemd上了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我用live USB 试用过  f23 x86_64
<gebjgd> longlongago, 这年头不用systemd不可能
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我的测试机器就在跑fedora 23
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ 嗯，在f21 f22习惯了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦，
<longlongago> gebjgd: 最近每次关机时,systemd都要花费1分30秒说有用户程序没结束，每次关个鸡巴还得得90秒，艹
<onlylove> gebjgd: gentoo那群人没有systemd一样好好的
<longlongago> 还得我手动killall -u xxx然后才能poweroff正常关机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还有BSD那帮人
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 测试前 dd if=f23-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1MB
<vickycq> 这个问题太烦人了
<vickycq> 每次又有 mysterious stop job
<gebjgd> onlylove, systemd是趋势  就像mac的launchdaemon
<onlylove> 你们都什么程序啊
<longlongago> vickycq 你也遇到了？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 趋势毛，越来越渣么，好吧，这也算趋势
<vickycq> 不过有些情况下 是我忘了卸载远程文件系统
<longlongago> onlylove: 就正常程序呀
<longlongago> vickycq 现在我每次poweroff前都得killall下， 真tmd坑爹
<CyrusYzGTt> 趋势是 linux 封闭化
<CyrusYzGTt> halt -p
<onlylove> 所以你们扔掉systemd不就完事了
<vickycq> 一旦已经进入等待90秒的状态，有没有办法迅速结束
<longlongago> 社区强制的呀。。。
<longlongago> 没法扔，总不能自己去搞发行版吧 太恶心
<CyrusYzGTt> LFS
<Freebuilder> 配置 pa 怎么是改 /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/* 的，更新岂不覆盖掉了
<longlongago> vickycq 手动电源键
<vickycq> 呵呵呵
<onlylove> gentoo，还有那个扔掉systemd的debian分支，还有，debian现在还可以用sysvinit替换systemd的
<Freebuilder> systemd 早晚要完蛋的
<longlongago> 总结就是systemd就一大傻x
<vickycq> debian不想要systemd可用 devuan
<longlongago> 各种更新起不来就是systemd
<CyrusYzGTt> 傻瓜化
<longlongago> 我arch 5次更新， 3次起不来因为systemd
<longlongago> onlylove: 那udevd怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> 对了，我想问问 debian 多久 更新一次比较好，，
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你是不是把alsa卸载了换ossv4，如果实在不想要pulseaudio
<longlongago> onlylove: debian如果上了systemd, systemd就干了udev, 如果卸载了systemd, 那udev怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> 只用 jessie jessie-updates
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我装了 pa
<longlongago> 还有login
<onlylove> longlongago: 装回来，蠢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> longlongago: devuan里面有个guide教你怎么搞掉systemd
<Freebuilder> longlongago, 用 debian 你还考虑 udev 那些？
<vickycq> CyrusYzGTt, jessie 基本没有更新的
<CyrusYzGTt> vickycq§ 习惯了 fedora ,,
<longlongago> Freebuilder: 为啥不考虑。。。
<Freebuilder> longlongago, deb 最大的好处，分包，可以用 libudev 不用 systemd。
<CyrusYzGTt> vickycq§ 所以问问 debian
<longlongago> Freebuilder: 有些设备就得用udev查设备名呀
<onlylove> 多久更新一次？如果没重大安全漏洞，像heart bleed那样的，想起了就更新，想不起就不管
<Freebuilder> longlongago, libudev 和 systemd 在不同的包里面
<onlylove> longlongago: libudev就是udev的功能
<vickycq> 曝出安全漏洞时更新即可
<CyrusYzGTt> vickycq§ 不过可惜 debian 没有类似 dnf downgrade foo 这个命令
<longlongago> Freebuilder: onlylove soga
<CyrusYzGTt> vickycq§ ok
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 因为不需要
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, fedora升级会挂 debian不会
<asdf2> 好嗨今天
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我是因为之前默认启用了 jessie-backports 源，想降级某些关键包
<longlongago> 今天大盘在涨，我选的3只股都tmd在跌，艹
<longlongago> 包子出去玩也不能止爹呀
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 上个星期用 jessie-backports  升级 libreoffice 导致用不了，，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 删了backports的包就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> 最后只能删除，在安装 jessie
<longlongago> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt debian还有这种备份源可以回滚？
<vickycq> libreoffice 5 用 libstdc++6 了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,不过，，因为有 300+ 的包升级  backports ,,所以现在不知道怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> longlongago§ ,,不是，我是关闭 jessie-backports 用 jessie-updates
<longlongago> 什么时候arch也能有回滚源就好了，
<longlongago> 不小心滚死了还能滚回去
<vickycq> longlongago, Arch有啊
<vickycq> Arch Linux Archive
<longlongago> vickycq 哪有
<longlongago> vickycq 个别用户自己搭建的？
<vickycq> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_Archive
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Arch Linux Archive - ArchWiki
<longlongago> vickycq 社区支持的回滚源有？ 我到是用过用户自己搭建的回滚源
<vickycq> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Downgrading_packages
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Downgrading packages - ArchWiki
<vickycq> http://ala.seblu.net/repos/
<ubrl> vickycq: ⇪ Index of /repos/
<vickycq> 具体我就不懂了
<vickycq> 但看wiki貌似可以用
<vickycq> 整系统回滚：https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_Archive#How_to_restore_all_my_packages_at_a_specific_date
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Arch Linux Archive - ArchWiki
<vickycq> 不清楚 是不是这个意思
<Freebuilder> longlongago, arch 党不都用 btrfs 快照了吗？
<longlongago> vickycq 原来还真有，我好长时间没关注过这些了
<vickycq-a20> 坑爹啊，git clone 只有 20 KiB/s，一共要下载近2G
<longlongago> Freebuilder: 不搞那么高级的文件系统。
<longlongago> vickycq-a20: 你clone哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> 目前只用ext4
<longlongago> CyrusYzGTt: ext4+10086
<vickycq-a20> longlongago: linux-sunxi
<longlongago> 这是啥。。。
<longlongago> 日西？
<vickycq-a20> 全志系列SoC的内核
<vickycq-a20> 孙希
<vickycq-a20> - -!
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • pulseaudio 配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473789 Code: # ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- vi /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf #{ [Element Hardware Master] switch = mute volume = ignore [Element Master] switch = mute volume = ignore #} # ----------
<^k^>  ─> ------------------------------------------------------------------ vi /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-o …
<onlylove> pulseaudio赶紧死吧
<onlylove> systemd赶紧死吧
<CyrusYzGTt> alsa
<CyrusYzGTt> jack
<onlylove> 开发OSS那个公司也死掉吧，省的我总是有奢望
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=400067&p=2921795
<ubrl> ⇪ t: pulseaudio 发疯了？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<Freebuilder> XD
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • live usb 流畅地运行，与什么有关？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473790 安装在U盘，或TF卡上的live usb！ 流畅不卡地运行，与什么有关？ 内存？ U盘，或TF卡容量？ 其它？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-09 21:58
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 你什么问题
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 音量联动
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 没怎么注意过
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 一直用的挺好
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 好屁，联动不同步，有落差，声音噗哧噗哧
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 没有遇到过
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, http://blog.csdn.net/gengye304/article/details/8629616
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 解决PulseAudio的爆音问题 – 大幅提高Ubuntu音质 - gengye304的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 但是改这配置已经无效了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 我这里没有爆音问题
<vickycq-a20> Freebuilder: 我这里没有爆音问题
<onlylove> 这片文章简直就是扯淡，alsa怎么可能比oss先进！
<onlylove> oss个倒霉催的，不过是因为自己玩闭源，社区版发布的晚了，等发出来的时候alsa成气候了而已
<onlylove> oss直接支持软混音，哪里像alsa，还要esd或者pulseaudio
<kkkware> ?
<Freebuilder> jackd 要是带音量控制就好了
<kkkware> ÔõôƵµÀÀï  /ignor joins parts quits ²»ÐÐÄØ Ö±½Óignor all
<^k^> kkkware say: 怎么频道里 /ignor joins parts quits 不行呢 直接ignor all in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kkkware> ingore
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • live usb 流畅地运行，与什么有关？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473790 用dd命令，安装在硬盘，U盘，或TF卡上的live usb！ 流畅不卡地运行，与什么有关？ 内存？ 硬盘，U盘，或TF卡容量？ 其它？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-09 21:58
<yunfan> onlylove: 去图书馆可以拍照不
<onlylove> yunfan: 偷着可以吧……别太明目张胆
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就想知道政策上怎样的 偷着拍我还要问你么
<onlylove> yunfan: 政策真不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过一般的都会阻止吧
<Freebuilder> 不能拍
<onlylove> 我看图书馆的那阵子，手机最高320万像素，拍出来根本不能看
<vickycq-a20> 理论上不可以
<vickycq-a20> 实际上
<gebjgd> yunfan, 拍什么照片？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 拍裸照么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 拍他书啊
<yunfan> 其实这个政策逻辑上有点问题  图书馆不都提供复印么
<Freebuilder> 手拍书效果不好
<Freebuilder> 手拿着拍书效果不好
<yunfan> 又不是去盗版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又在抽游戏？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-10
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 最新编译版wine1.7.54，仅适用于ubuntu15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473791 这次编译，除了OPENAL-soft，oss支持之外全编译进去了，所以会很大，如果之前你有编译安装wine1.7的，请先删除/usr/lib/wine /usr/lib/libwine.so* 附wineQQ7.7，请在wine1.7安装后使用。 wine1.7-1.7.5
<^k^>  ─> 4-yuanxiao_amd64.deb 下载：http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?uk=3927426462&shareid=1335048920&fid=77610342740184 win …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 手机病毒不能被彻底删除问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473792 有些手机病毒，如果被安装在手机上后。 即使手机执行了菜单：“恢复出厂设置”，也不能真正删除该病毒。 这是什么原因？ 这类病毒是怎样实现？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-10 9:50
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级到3.13.0-67-generic后virtualbox不能用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473795 从3.13.0-66-generic更新到3.13.0-67-generic后， Code: sudo /sbin/vboxconfig  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/vboxdrv ...    /etc/rc0.d/K80vboxdrv -> ../init.d/vboxdrv    /etc/rc1.d/K80vboxdrv -> ../init.d/vboxdrv    /etc/
<^k^>  ─> rc6.d/K80vboxdrv -> ../init.d/vboxdrv    /etc/rc2.d/S20vboxdrv -> ../init.d/vboxdrv    /etc/rc3.d/S20vboxdrv -> . …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • CDN？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473797 假设，用户设置了文件hosts： Code: 54.223.189.245  www.zhihu.com 浏览器输入：www.zhihu.com 即使知乎在用户附近有CDN网络节点。 电脑也不会去访问这些CDN网络节点。 而直接访问IP地址：54.223.189.245。 是不是？ zz: Qu
<^k^>  ─> bun — 2015-11-10 10:44
<onlylove_> 这个傻逼整天在论坛问，这种傻逼问题，自己试一下不就知道了，远比在论坛问来的快！
<uuair_> 好奇怪，我打开了ufw，怎么什么访问都被禁止了呢？连80都不成了
<uuair> ufw allow 80 就可以了吧
<misaka00251> 用IRC的人好少啊
<crazyhorse18> hey all, I can't get pinyin input to work in ubuntu 15.04.. i tried the instructions on http://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-12-chinese-setup.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Pinyin Joe - Ubuntu 15/14/13/12 Chinese Setup - Fcitx and IBus input methods, fonts, LibreOffice Asian languages
<crazyhorse18> i've set it to fcitx and i've gone thorugh im-config
<nyfair> holy shit! why ppl always follow garbage instructions
<crazyhorse18> :/
<crazyhorse18> do  you know some good ones?
<nyfair> go fuck csslayer and he'll tell you
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04的ustc源更新时显示GPG KEYEXPIRED  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473798 Code: W: GPG error: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn precise/ Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1445181253 KEYEXPIRED 1445181253 KEYEXPIRED 1445181253 这是源方面的问题还是我机子上系统的问题？谢谢 zz: wate
<^k^>  ─> rloo2005 — 2015-11-10 12:40
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • live usb ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473799 ubuntu用dd命令，安装在U盘，SD卡，TF卡，硬盘！ 1.可以在这种系统上，安装软件。 但是，重启电脑，软件就会自动删除。 这是什么原因？ 2.这种系统，与手机菜单：“恢复出厂设置”。有什么区别？ zz: Qubun —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-11-10 13:06
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  13:20
<MoopCC> 现在都没有几个人了?
<nyfair> 人数过百，智商减半
<MoopCC> 本来人都不多. 就都挂着呢.
<wbchn> O:-)
<Freebuilder> 用了一天 pulseaudio，感觉
<Freebuilder> 还是卸掉算了，我宁可没声音
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 和你说了，试下ossv4
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 从来没遇到过pa不好用的时候
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 太折腾，不搞了
<nyfair> pulseaudio systemd avahi gstreamer 4大傻逼你不知道？
<gebjgd> windows macos 2大傻逼你必须知道
<nyfair> systemd自从傻逼移权之后似乎好点了，剩下三大傻逼
<onlylove___> 不是说lennart大傻逼制造了无数小傻逼么
<Freebuilder> gstreamer 没用过，avahi 没听过
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我说他们傻逼是因为我能做出更好的，跟你不一样
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你做啊
<nyfair> gebjgd: 有钱我就做啊
<gebjgd> nyfair, 多做少说
<NWMonster> nyfair: 先做出来再说
<nyfair> gebjgd: 做事没钱，话多有钱
<nyfair> NWMonster: 有开源厨投资我马上做
<NWMonster> nyfair: 总要先有雏形，大家认为好，才会投。光说谁会给你钱？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 有本事和lennart一样 去rh 人家也是有金主给钱写的
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你进不了金主公司 没钱是你的本事问题
<nyfair> 哟，什么时候开始比钱了。要不要我真去跟lennart那大傻逼比比钱？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你先提钱打
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你先提钱的
<nyfair> gebjgd: 那比啊，lennart有多少钱？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 够他写个systemd 让你们不得不用  你没钱写不出来好的
<onlylove> 不是不得不用
<onlylove> 是发行版说要用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你不用就是了
<nyfair> gebjgd: 别闹了，那个写码的能比过我们蹭专利饭逼人写码的？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动出现drdy err 报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473800 这段时间，我的电脑开机每次都出现 drdy err 错误， 请看照片 zz: pengsir — 2015-11-10 14:40
<nyfair> lennart这种民工都有人厨，真是世风日下
<onlylove> 脱袜子自己能设计kerenl，能设计git，却没设计init
<nyfair> 虽然yinwang不服脱袜子，我还是比较服的，不过脱袜子那张嘴我不服
<nyfair> 不是有个suckless init么
<onlylove> 貌似搞过lisp的都这不服那不服，不过yinwang最近在搞啥
<nyfair> onlylove: yinwang不是老说他大学导师很厉害么，然后再吹那家伙给了他满分
<nyfair> 我好歹还在mpeg标准委员会里挂名，ffmpeg的人做各种帧间预测还要找我，尼玛现在反倒喷个gstreamer都被人说没资格了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2318711
<adam_> 大家好, Mac OS X用得我想死
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 宣称击落俄客机IS头目被击毙 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> 莫装逼，装逼被雷劈
<onlylove> adam_: 当当，你咋会用OS X用的想死呢，OS X的init不是比systemd 还强悍么（忘了哪个鼓吹systemd的说的）
<hceasy> 好困啊....
<hceasy> 中午还了一罐百威..
<gebjgd> adam_, 爽么
<lainme> 但是pluseaudio和systemd都没给我制造过麻烦，gstreamer是真不行
<gebjgd> adam_, 哈哈哈
<adam_> onlylove: 不是我
<adam_> g
<gebjgd> adam_, finder， 鼠标  键盘会让你想马上辞职
<gebjgd> adam_, 会c社吧
<adam_> gebjgd: 鼠标键盘触控板全还给IT了, 在用自己的
<gebjgd> adam_, 恩 那就对了
<gebjgd> adam_, 渣一样的
<nyfair> adam_: 壕，包养我
<adam_> gebjgd: 搭个环境各种毛病, homebrew也不是万能的
<adam_> 要是没用homebrew就可以直接去死了
<gebjgd> adam_, 谁让你去个用mac的公司
<adam_> nyfair: 来我司 推荐你
<adam_> gebjgd: 我准备常年生活在虚拟机里了
<nyfair> adam_: 你现在哪家？
<gebjgd> adam_, LOL
<adam_> nyfair: Pivotal
<adam_> https://pivotal.io
<ubrl> adam_: ⇪ Home | Pivotal
<onlylove> adam_: 求渡
<nyfair> http://pivotal.io/big-data/pivotal-big-data-suite 这外包公司？
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Pivotal Big Data Suite | Big Data | Pivotal
<yurakucho> Chaos`Eternal: Mac用得我想死啊, 跑虚拟机阔不阔以啊?
<onlylove> yurakucho: 大数据壕，求带
<Chaos`Eternal> 你干嘛要用Mac啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛外包，正儿八经的大数据公司
<Chaos`Eternal> 你为啥不跟老板说好让给你配个thinkpad啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 我就弄了个W541
<onlylove> nyfair: 赶紧求带，没准来得及
<Chaos`Eternal> 装Ubuntu
<Chaos`Eternal> 挺爽
<yurakucho> Chaos`Eternal: 可以?
<Chaos`Eternal> 你现在当然不行了，过几年换电脑的时候吧
<yurakucho> Chaos`Eternal: rmbp 15/16G/512G 我还不如用个几千块的dell啊!
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在编译GPDB啊啥的毫无压力
<lainme> yurakucho: mac也可以debian
<yurakucho> Chaos`Eternal: 就怕工作要用mac特有的东西, airplay啥的
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 能上Linux 但是不知道你们公司允许么
<nyfair> onlylove: pivotal本身就是养老公司啊，然而我司有很多pivotal过来养老的
<yurakucho> gebjgd: 我们的编译部署都是linux啊
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 那还想什么直接格了 上debian
<yurakucho> nyfair: 是么... 我就是不想养老才离职的
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 没有任何问题
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个我就不知道啦
<Chaos`Eternal> 反正我用不着
<nyfair> yurakucho: 感觉逼格不如c纪啊
<yurakucho> 还是虚拟机比较靠谱, 反正硬件牛
 * yurakucho installing debian sid
<yurakucho> nyfair: 我bige比较低
<nyfair> yurakucho: 不想养老就去996啊
<nyfair> 为毛还装大便，你应该感受下洗发水的光环
<nyfair> 大便各种dev包要单独装，麻烦
<onlylove1> 把2008装成2008r2了，喵咪咪的，还没pxe，真TM的
<onlylove1> nyfair: dev包什么的，需要就装，不需要能节约一点地方是一点地方
<nyfair> yurakucho: 时薪万五了还吹不想养老，虚伪！
<yurakucho> nyfair: 毛线
<nyfair> yurakucho: 当年不就月税万五了
 * yurakucho 太折腾了!!! 求用debian啊
<yurakucho> nyfair: 一万五? 那么点好干毛?
<nyfair> 月税壕！
<yurakucho> nyfair: 你滚
<onlylove1> nyfair: 人时薪20W好么，怎么可能月税一万五
<tryit> yurakucho, 我的工作OS早换debian了 ubuntu不稳定
<tryit> yurakucho, arch gentoo系每一次升级都惴惴不安
<onlylove1> tryit: 坐等你换centos，因为当当说了，debian不如猫猫稳定
<tryit> onlylove1, 你以为我没尝试过centos。。。
<yurakucho> 必须不如 远远不如
<tryit> onlylove1, 稳定性肯定不如
<tryit> onlylove1, 但要在稳定性和易用性之间取得一个权衡 yurakucho
<yurakucho> tryit: 所以我用debian
<tryit> yurakucho, +1
<onlylove> tryit: 在我看来，你们所谓的稳定性，就像那群玩hifi的说水电和火电 cc yurakucho
<onlylove> tryit: 要比稳定性，不服和BSD玩去，就玩网络高负载，如何？ cc yurakucho
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你猫猫内核再好，到了网络高负载，一样不如freebsd，不是么，别提稳定性啦，winserver都比你强
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu修改一些参数，经常性卡死机？什么情况呢？大神求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473802 比如：① #vi /etc/default/grub 修改： GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 更新 #update-grub Root自东路后出现/root/profile错误 #vi /root/.profile 删除 msg ~n ② sysv-rc-conf speech-dispa off sysv-rc-conf ondema
<^k^>  ─> nd off sysv-rc-conf rsync off sys-rc-conf sande off ③ X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true Name[en US]=pos Name=pos Comme …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu修改一些参数，会卡死机！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473803 比如：① #vi /etc/default/grub 修改： GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 更新 #update-grub Root自东路后出现/root/profile错误 #vi /root/.profile 删除 msg ~n ② sysv-rc-conf speech-dispa off sysv-rc-conf ondemand off sysv-rc-conf rsync off sys-rc-co
<^k^>  ─> nf sande off ③ X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true Name[en US]=pos Name=pos Comment[en US]=pos Comment=pos ④ mkdir -p …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 修改一些参数，会经常卡死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473804 比如：① #vi /etc/default/grub 修改： GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 更新 #update-grub Root自东路后出现/root/profile错误 #vi /root/.profile 删除 msg ~n ② sysv-rc-conf speech-dispa off sysv-rc-conf ondemand off sysv-rc-conf rsync off sys-rc
<^k^>  ─> -conf sande off ③ X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true Name[en US]=pos Name=pos Comment[en US]=pos Comment=pos ④ mkdir …
<onlylove1> 听一群傻逼讨论老外用微信，真TM疯了
<nyfair> 吃蛆不忘拉屎人
<nyfair> 就是这个意思
<ulot0> 为什么用微信就疯了呢
<ulot0> 我昨天还在提议建个微信群呢，你们不用微信吗？
<cherrot> 一个group还弄个微信群 烦不烦
<cherrot> 老外用微信咋个就疯了呢
<cherrot> onlylove1,
<ulot0> 我都忘了QQ中还有群了，好久不上QQ了。
<yurakucho> cherrot: mac下irssi怎么切换? alt+num的操作怎么实现?
<nyfair> 干嘛不用qq
<cherrot> yurakucho, 我low，我用的 XChat Azure
<yurakucho> nyfair: 为了和你聊天~
<yurakucho> ...
<nyfair> 跟家里人采用微信，不认识的人当然qq
<ulot0> 不用QQ从根底来说应该是看不惯腾讯只知道赚钱，不知道奉献，原来开发个LINUXQQ挺好，后来居然取消，所以有些抵制的意思。。。。用微信是逼无赖，人是群居动物，总要约个炮，泡个妞
<onlylove> cherrot: 一群测试和刘姥姥进大观园似的，老外也用微信？他们怎么注册啊，也得用手机吧，他们手机号也是13xxxx么
 * cherrot 太鄙视我鹅厂北美分部了 233
<onlylove> cherrot: 我TM怎么混了这么一群同事
<cherrot> ulot0, 这跟奉献没啥关系 。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我是不是换个地方得，这地方呆久了会不会变傻
<cherrot> onlylove 换换更健康
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 哎呀
<MangHuo> yurakucho: mac 玩 irc 爽不
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 凑合
<MangHuo> 色大象呢
<yurakucho> mac太难用... 还好有homebrew
<MangHuo> firefox 鼠标手势插件哪家强
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 不对，你是键盘流
<yurakucho> vimperator
<onlylove1> 我要换工位了……去做思杰测试
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 后悔了，现在不敢重启系统了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473807 Ubuntu 15.10 我执行了 Code: sudo apt-get autoremove 然后我上网一查，才知道很危险。现在该怎么办，按照卸载的在安装上行吗 Code: (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 210572 个文件和目录。) 正
<^k^>  ─> 在卸载 default-jre (2:1.7-52) ... 正在卸载 openjdk-7-jre:amd64 (7u85-2.6.1-5ubuntu0.15.10.1) ... 正在卸载 …
<nyfair> yurakucho: 李老板带带我
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<tryit> onlylove1, 恭喜
<nyfair> yurakucho: 毛线，刚才还有人嫌弃我穷 gebjgd:
<gebjgd> nyfair, 大力抽插我
<cherrot> yurakucho, 李老板请吃饭
<yurakucho> cherrot: 阔以啊
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你告诉我mac下怎么安装python-pysocks
<cherrot> yurakucho,  双mac壕
<cherrot> yurakucho, homebrew ＋ pip install ?
<yurakucho> cherrot: 那是个苹果的显示器而已
<yurakucho> cherrot: homebrew install pip？
<cherrot> yurakucho, brew install pip
<yurakucho> sudo easy_install pip
<yurakucho> cherrot: brew告诉我这么来
<cherrot> yurakucho, 赞 那就这么来吧  233
<cherrot> yurakucho, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17271319/installing-pip-on-mac-os-x
<ubrl> ⇪ t: python - Installing pip on Mac OS X - Stack Overflow
<cherrot> yurakucho, 看我对你多好
<cherrot> yurakucho, mac预装的py好像是2.7.6
<yurakucho> cherrot: 告诉我怎么安装 ca-bundle
<yurakucho> cherrot: 就是那一堆证书
<cherrot> yurakucho, 没装过 出门右转google吧   为啥还要自己装咧？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我要搭建mutt环境，工作效率的根本
<cherrot> yurakucho, 老司机
<yurakucho> offlineimap终于起来了
<cherrot> yurakucho, 老司机 offlineimap干啥用的
<yurakucho> cherrot: imap嘛 邮件嘛
<cherrot> yurakucho, offline干啥用的？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gebjgd> yurakucho, tb多好
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • VPN或者NAT过来的流量怎么转发到指定端口出去？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473808 通过配置ss-redi和防火墙，可以实现本机直接通过ss-redi的端口访问长城外，但VPN和NAT（其他电脑填写本机做网关的方法），过来的流量就不行了，请问在IPTABLES中有
<^k^>  ─> 办法做这两个流量的指定端口转发吗？？谢谢！！ 以下是本机通过7070端口访问长城的IPT …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • VPN或者NAT过来的流量怎么转发到指定端口出去？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473809 通过配置ss-redi和防火墙，可以实现本机直接通过ss-redi的端口访问长城外，但VPN和NAT（其他电脑填写本机做网关的方法），过来的流量就不行了，请问在IPTABLES中有
<^k^>  ─> 办法做这两个流量的指定端口转发吗？？谢谢！！ 以下是本机通过7070端口访问长城的IPT …
 * tryit pycharm爽歪歪
<onlylove__> 棒子文系统看来是起不来了
<nervergiveup> quit
<yurakucho> cherrot: app store里装东西 必须用icloud id?
<lainme> 毅力菌又来论坛了。丧心病狂
<cherrot> yurakucho, 没错
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • vpn上网过慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473811 vpn登录后ping google速度还可以，但iceweasel就是打不开网页。 Code: ping www.google.com PING www.google.com (74.125.20.147) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from pe-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.20.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=207 ms 64 bytes from pe-in-f147.1e100.
<^k^>  ─> net (74.125.20.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=210 ms 64 bytes from pe-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.20.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，win10 uefi+gpt下用U盘安装的双系统，如何正确卸载Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473812 求助，win10 uefi+gpt下用U盘安装的双系统，如何正确卸载Ubuntu zz: xinfujian — 2015-11-10 19:41
<asdf2> 哎呀
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 居然还在线
<ulot0> 火拼啊
<onlylove> java in a nutshell 看晕了……
<onlylove> fields到底什么鬼
<ulot0> 莫怒，怒时智商为零
<onlylove> 顿时想起当时纠结hash是啥了
<onlylove> 实际上至今不知道hash到底是啥
<onlylove> 只知道是key和value的组合
<Freebuilder> 囧
<ulot0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  23:00
<mjkr> can someone confirm to me that gist.github.com is undergoing a dns pollution attack from within people's republic of china?
<mjkr> and kindly gives the polluted ip address. thanks!
<mjkr> (english-response only, please!)
<mjkr> (on windows gives the output of "nslookup gist.github.com 74.82.42.42", on linuces and bsds run "dig @74.82.42.42 gist.github.com")
<CyrusYzGTt> Server:		74.82.42.42
<CyrusYzGTt> Address:	74.82.42.42#53
<CyrusYzGTt> Non-authoritative answer:
<CyrusYzGTt> Name:	gist.github.com
<CyrusYzGTt> Address: 216.234.179.13
<CyrusYzGTt> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian <<>> @74.82.42.42 gist.github.com
<CyrusYzGTt> ; (1 server found)
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; global options: +cmd
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; Got answer:
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 38760
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<CyrusYzGTt> ;gist.github.com.		IN	A
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<CyrusYzGTt> gist.github.com.	2848	IN	A	216.234.179.13
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; Query time: 124 msec
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; SERVER: 74.82.42.42#53(74.82.42.42)
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; WHEN: Tue Nov 10 23:33:07 CST 2015
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: enough. it is thus confirmed
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 64
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你这样刷屏不好吧……
<mjkr> our queries reslve to the same address
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 用 paste 麻烦，
<mjkr> AS13911 Tera-byte Dot Com Inc.
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 而且没有 类似 fedora 的  fpates.. 不习惯
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: also mind confirming with me that the the address is hosting a 512 bit cert?
<mjkr> it's a rarity
<mjkr> on port 443
<mjkr> whoever's on that end, i mounrn for him
<mjkr> this is gonna be a ddos
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: huh?
<onlylove> github又遭殃了么……
<longlong> 有人吗
<ubrl> longlong:点点点.  23:43
<CyrusYzGTt> mjkr§ wither house maybe call China DDOS USA Interner
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46117
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 新勒索软件针对Linux系统
<DevOps> haha
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 早就看过
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: whoever's to visit gist.github.com from within prchina's now being redirected to tera-byte's customer. if this isn'ta ddos attack, give me one more exemplary
<longlong> onlylove: 你用过ss-tunnel吗
<DevOps> 可以说中文？
<onlylove> longlong: 没
<onlylove> DevOps: 你让一个不明国籍的讲中文？
<longlong> CyrusYzGTt: 路由器开ss-redir时，需要用ss-tunnel来个udp转发吗
<CyrusYzGTt> mjkr§ ..some words deep.. I don't know ...sorry
<DevOps> 新手
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 以前不是劫持过百度的js什么的么
<CyrusYzGTt> longlong§ ..不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 貌似有过，， hao.qq.com 也被 劫持到 360
<DevOps> 哈哈。这里是中文论坛，原来如此。
<longlong> CyrusYzGTt: 你英语好厉害
<longlong> some pussies deep
<CyrusYzGTt> longlong§ 那是 pinyinish
<longlong> sense8里面的妹子都很漂亮
<ulot0> 五分钟倒数计时
<ulot0> 哪里的妹子？
<longlong> 美剧
<longlong> ulot0: 你用过ss-tunnel没
<longlong> ulot0: 路由器开全局代理，ss-redir 加iptables
<longlong> 这个ss-tunnel
<ulot0> longlong, 我没用过，你问一下onlylove吧，他很厉害
<onlylove> ulot0: 他已经问过我了，我没用过
<ulot0> 我淘宝了，别吵
<longlong> 我想开全局代理去东京热下电影
<majormen11989> 双十一来了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> longlong§ 啥代理，拿来用
<onlylove> 开全局……你的代理会被封吧，下那个，普通的bt就行了
<onlylove> 或者用迅雷xware
<yunfan> onlylove: 亚马逊上下单买了个美帝的 T100HA 价格+关税+运费 都比双11天猫的便宜  而且这个配置还高一级 天猫的2G ram+32G ssd 我买那个4G ram + 64G ssd
<yunfan> 唯一缺点就是为了省钱没用加急快递 只用了个较快的
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内税高啊，17个点呢
<onlylove> yunfan: java这货，各种概念真TM多
<yunfan> onlylove: 美帝的税也不低吧  他们得加 消费税+增值税  中国是普遍增值税  消费税用在奢侈品上
<yunfan> onlylove: 多么
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是不好理解，各种声明方法都很像，我至今弄不懂那个field到底是啥，然后oracle给的解释貌似就是类内变量
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是实际上貌似不是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为那东西分class field和instance field
<onlylove> 看解释和变量还是有一点区别，但是这点区别……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个好理解啊  class 和 instance你分不清 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个能分清
<yunfan> onlylove: 全局共享  跟 自己保持的 区别
<yunfan> 看电影去  不扯淡
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是field和variable呢
<onlylove> 这个点看毛线电影，恐怖片？
<onlylove> A class can be viewed as a collection of data (also referred to as state) and code to operate on that state. The data is stored in fields, and the code is organized into methods.
<onlylove> 这一句把我困扰半天了
<onlylove> 我开始怀疑自己英语没学好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 看中文就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 到时候再说吧，构造器啥的，我完全没概念
<yunfan> onlylove: 居然在一个自由共产主义的网站下到了 米与盐的时代 这个科幻小说的英文版  真你妈科幻
<onlylove> 为毛我还是觉得脚本语言比较好懂
<yunfan> 我叫你学python 你自己要装逼  没办法
<onlylove> 安卓又不用python
<onlylove> 我觉得还是去找本中文的对照着看下
<onlylove> 睡觉
<onlylove> 又要transfer到别的部门，这公司太TM扯淡
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何改变GRUB2字体大小。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473816 我用的Ubuntu 14.04 4K15寸屏幕，不想调低GRUB的分辨率，但字太小了。所以我想修改GRUB字体大小，可是照着这个 http://blog.csdn.net/lqg1122/article/details/7351347 做了，即替换 /usr/share/grub目录下的unicode.p
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-11
<RivDo> 有人用过winetricks么？
<RivDo> 我装的东西找不到:'(
<Niac> 早安 今天你剁手了吗
<hceasy> 没.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家务事 : 甲:不知你买了电脑后还能否做些家务?乙:很少。顶多在晚饭前将碗筷当图标排列一下,饭后清理桌面,偶尔也要清空一下回收站。
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 运行时才会出现的值  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473817 大家好 Ubuntu是否有这样一个值？ 只有在系统启动时才会出现，当系统关闭是就无法获取。 而且这个值系统每次启动都是一样的，不会改变。 zz: jampg — 2015-11-11 9:52
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<onlylove1> http://blog.jobbole.com/94148/
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 不要自称是程序员，我十多年的 IT 职场总结 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove1> 说到底，职场就是人和人之间的忽悠和谈判
<onlylove1> 所以谈判专家可以拿到更多钱
<tomhardy> 您好我在使用ubuntu 15.04拼音，根本不好用，请问你们都用什么输入法啊
<tomhardy> 我一般都用sogou
<tomhardy> 你们有什么建议吗
<onlylove> 没什么建议，linux基本不用中文
<tomhardy> but if i have too?
<onlylove> 用windows去
<onlylove> windows下面我还没找到好用的中文输入法呢
<onlylove> windows下面没啥好用的输入法，一样用的挺好，linux下面没用，就抱怨，谁管的毛病
<onlylove> 你要是抱怨linux下面的搜狗不好用，windows下面用过智能abc再来说
<tomhardy> ok
<onlylove> 顺便问下你windows下面用啥，好用么
<tomhardy> 问题是，我们开发的软件，该软件必须在linux开发
<tomhardy> 我现在有sogou :D
<onlylove1> 必须在linux下面开发？还必须用中文？这样的软件除了中文输入法，还有别的？
<yurakucho> cherrot: app store总是登录失败啊 啥情况哦
<cherrot> yurakucho, 我是直连的啊 只是比较慢而已  不过我几乎没有软件是在app store里装的
<cherrot> yurakucho, 都是 brew cask
<yurakucho> cherrot: wechat不在cask里
<yurakucho> cherrot: 靠, 感觉得买一个manico, osx太难用了!
<cherrot> yurakucho, 哦对  这个还是要从app store的  你试试在网络连接上挂个全局代理吧
<cherrot> yurakucho, 把你的mac扔给我吧
<cherrot> yurakucho, 我会帮你照顾好
<yurakucho> cherrot: review billing address的时候
<yurakucho> cherrot: 报错 Your request is temporarily unable to be processed.
<cherrot> 手机彻底屏碎 谁有测试机可以支援一个月。。
<yurakucho> cherrot: 15"顶配, 有两万么?
<cherrot> 奇怪  你地区选的不是china？
<cherrot> yurakucho, 接近2w
<yurakucho> cherrot: 刚开始注册写的美国, 后来改成中国地址了 不行?
<onlylove1> 中国移动开始不要脸了，通知实名制只有重复收听和挂机，而且是自动录音
<yurakucho> 美国账号 中国账单地址?
<wbchn> 中移动怎么能电话实名制？有省市限制么
<onlylove_> cherrot: JD赶紧下单一个便宜的
<onlylove1> 我就是觉得每天收到的保险，发票，美女上门这些信息够我招呼一阵子的，这号码要是实名，我还真实名不起
<cherrot> yurakucho, 直接炮轰apple客服 会有专员联系你的
<cherrot> yurakucho, 这种非技术问题懒得搞  当时我初始化app store的时候也是一堆坑
<asdf2> 在下debian
<wbchn> debian 和 centos 哪个做桌面系统更容易些？
<onlylove1> windows容易些
<wbchn> onlylove1: 这一年半了没怎么用过windows
<wbchn> ubuntu 总觉得比较卡，换了gnome好一些，还是达不到想要的效果
<onlylove1> ubuntu不是比较卡吧……
<asdf2> 用的稳定版，觉得不怎么卡
<wbchn> 14.04.3 是稳定版，4G内存台式机赶不上旁边姑娘那win7
<wbchn> chrome开十几个还行，再多了假死
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome 越来越差。 连 opera-stable 也差le
<wbchn> CyrusYzGTt: 只要占资源少，渲染兼容性好就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> wbchn§ 现在只用 iceweasel
<asdf2> 我在一u盘装个ubuntu在外临时用
<wbchn> CyrusYzGTt: firefox作为第二个浏览器，一般开俩
<CyrusYzGTt> wbchn§ 就这样，睡觉
<tryit> wbchn, debian+xfce4
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35634.html 爆笑:有些人实在是太损了 : 女朋友至今没有耳洞,今日问我要不要去打?我说:你不是怕疼不打么?她说:我室友说了,不打耳洞的话,结婚的时候少件首饰！！
 * yurakucho 于是删掉了Apple ID
<nyfair> 好无聊好无聊
<nyfair> 快推荐我点东西买
<onlylove> yurakucho: 苦海无涯回头是岸
<nyfair> 以前一直听人说什么blabla德国人做事严禁
<onlylove> nyfair: http://pic.xoyo.com/bbs/forum/201511/11/112524vqjvqu6fhoj5lwz1.png
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> nyfair: 德国人做事不是严谨，是古板
<nyfair> 今天见识到了，他妈的就是德国傻逼脑子单线程而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 严谨和古板两回事
<nyfair> onlylove: 支那国也都是傻逼
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这样就把自己也绕进去了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我从来没说过自己不是傻逼
<onlylove> 看着那一堆奇怪文字的机器，提不起兴趣……oracle client到底什么鬼
<nyfair> 傻逼巨硬居然收回承诺的onedrive空间，g婊服务再烂都没做过这种破事啊
<nyfair> 还好我不用onedrive
<nyfair> 网盘这东西，宁可相信毒菜国家的，也不用西方的
<nyfair> 最早就是迷信西方，结果megaupload被fbi直接关了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 只要是公司的，就有可能被关掉
<onlylove1> nyfair: 国内也不例外
<wbchn> 国内阿里旗下酷盘已停了
<wbchn> sina爱共享停的更早
<nyfair> 酷盘至少给你时间下载回来，megaupload当年可是直接关站的
<wbchn> 嗯，一个是下线，一个是关站，sina 爱共享也是直接关
<nyfair> 爱共享算哪门子网盘
<vickycq> 爱问共享转移到微盘了
<wbchn> 也存了不少资料
<vickycq> 部分
<wbchn> vickycq: 里面文件怎么转过去？
<nyfair> 腾讯微云早死了，但是东西现在还能下载
<vickycq> 应该是自动存到了微盘中专门的文件夹
<onlylove1> 别吵了，假设哪天度娘被郭嘉拔网线了，你们有办法？
<vickycq> 反正我的是这样的啊
<onlylove1> 我把移动客服添加到黑名单了
<wbchn> 赶紧把度娘网线拔了吧，天天别的网站给我推各种百度推广
<onlylove1> 他要是拔了，然后度娘网盘里面的东西来不及下载呢
<wbchn> 反正也被净网把视频改了，下载下来何用
<onlylove1> 开玩笑，我里面一堆PDF文件
<onlylove1> 虽然都是折纸什么的
<wbchn> 。。。
<onlylove1> 当时看他们折川崎玫瑰，去搜了点资料而已
<wbchn> 《越狱》中Michael送给Sara的那个动人的纸玫瑰，其实本名叫做川崎玫瑰 ?
<onlylove1> 纸玫瑰很多种，川崎是最简单的那个
<wbchn> 有预约到 中国航天普通纪念币 的吗
<onlylove1> 约那东西作甚，怪沉的
<wbchn> 有钞啊，刚约了10张，发现是100一张的，也不发纪念币
<wbchn> 没有纪念币，只有纪念钞了
<nyfair> 整滑坡悖论有意思，那种东西国外就能让你直接下了？
<onlylove1> 钞就更没价值了，还不如钢镚
<nyfair> 还不是得打个rar包
<nyfair> 度婊盘你打个包一样不会被净
<onlylove1> 钢镚不爽了还可以拿来砸人
<wbchn> 就是
<wbchn> nyfair: 度娘是转存的，要是上传那必须打包
<wbchn> nyfair: 酷盘是我试过所有的网盘里面唯一一个差量上传的，其他都是全量上传，哪怕你只改过一个字节
<nyfair> wbchn: 以前有个，坚果铺子
<nyfair> wbchn: 现在还在，但是没市场了
<nyfair> wbchn: 这种功能只对码农有意义吧
<wbchn> nyfair: 现在还有哪个呢？我一般是弄个加密硬盘镜像放文件，然后上传到网盘
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<wbchn> nyfair: 是这个加密 TrueCrypt，号称FBI也没办法解的，而且可以设置两层加密密码
<nyfair> http://www.zhihu.com/question/23954646
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪  TrueCrypt 为什么突然宣布不安全了？ - 加密 - 知乎
<wbchn> 我也在看呢，从去年不用windows后一直用了 http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/58940/is-truecrypt-not-secure-now-and-should-i-stop-using-it
<ubrl> wbchn: ⇪ Is TrueCrypt not secure now and should I stop using it? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<onlylove1> 因为被招安了，或者发现自己的密钥被偷了或者发现自己的代码被种后门了，就像freeBSD那样
<nyfair> 不是openbsd么，freebsd也有cia后门？
<nyfair> 还是fbi后门？
<onlylove1> 我记错了？反正有个倒霉的BSD
<onlylove1> 好几年才被发现
<onlylove1> 应该是openbsd
<onlylove1> 可惜BSD协议和gpl不兼容，而且BSD的发展也不如linux
<onlylove1> 整的现在BSD上的apache httpd还是1.3
<nyfair> 然而自从unity3d对独立游戏免费后，各种开源游戏引擎都死了
<nyfair> 以前什么ogre，irricht，现在没人用了
<nyfair> 要么自己写，要么就rpg maker,unity3d
<onlylove1> 突然想unreal什么时候也不要钱
<huntxu> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<huntxu> onlylove1: 拜只愛
<^k^> huntxu: ok nyfair => 拜牛牛
<^k^> huntxu: ok onlylove1 => 拜只愛
<huntxu> ^k^: 你能不能聰明一點
<onlylove1> huntxu: 拜糊涂许
<onlylove1> ^k^: 拜-
<onlylove1> 我得看看kk的源码去，这整天拜实在消受不起
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜clear
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜-
<huntxu> 是這樣麽
<lainme> nyfair: megaupload那人又开了mega
<hceasy> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> hceasy: ok lainme => 拜才女
<hceasy> 哈哈.
<onlylove> huntxu: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  sevk / kk-irc-bot - Git@OSC - OSChina.Net
<onlylove> hceasy: 蓝莓本来就是才女，不亏
<hceasy> onlylove: 我没说亏.
<onlylove_> sigh，这网
<hceasy> onlylove: 昨晚玩战地 掉的想哭.. 也不知道多少人在剁手
<onlylove__> hceasy: 单机党表示无压力
<hceasy> onlylove__: 你玩什么游戏.
<onlylove__> hceasy: DOA5
<onlylove1> ^k^: 拜clear
<onlylove1> ^k^: 拜del
<hceasy> onlylove__: 这个我有免费版的..
<onlylove1> 总该有个好用的
<onlylove__> hceasy: 然后呢
<hceasy> onlylove__: 好多人物没解锁  我媳妇爱玩这个格斗游戏.
<onlylove__> hceasy: 要是我和你说我这个是盗版的last around
<hceasy> onlylove__: 哦... 我那个是PS plus + 送的.
<onlylove__> hceasy: 四公主？
<hceasy> onlylove__: 恩
<onlylove> hceasy: 表示三公主还能坚持一阵子
<nyfair> lainme: mega在新加坡，而且megaupload的文件是永久丢失了
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机来联机doa5
<onlylove> nyfair: 不敢联机好么，拜托
<onlylove> nyfair: 等我买正版
<onlylove> nyfair: 2512的三公主，自制系统
<nyfair> onlylove: 三大妈pc版，能联机啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我那个PC的联机直接是打叉的，而且PC感觉不如PS流畅
<nyfair> onlylove: 来玩吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 下个三大妈版呗，还奉送dlc
<huntxu> onlylove: 好像是拜clear就好了
<huntxu> 拜clear
<huntxu> onlylove: 或者拜del
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我那个有DLC啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 但是PC和PS的体验真的差不少
<onlylove_> huntxu: 问题是……kk的回显呢，没见回显不放心
<huntxu> onlylove_: 不知道呢 =.=
<onlylove1> 棒子文真TMD，oracle明明装了，就是没有监听
<yurakucho> cherrot: 如何快速锁屏?
<onlylove1> 这么多鸟语都看过来，单单忍不了棒子文
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 鼠标点
<yurakucho> cherrot: 现在alfred里screen saver, 没有快捷键很不开心
<onlylove1> 我隐约记得是command +u
<onlylove1> 反正每个功能都在旁边显示对应快捷键的
<cherrot> yurakucho, 盒盖？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 一直盒盖用外接 =,=
<onlylove1> 喵咪咪的，重装oracle
<cherrot> yurakucho, shift + control + power 是关闭屏幕， command＋control＋power是快速重启
<cherrot> yurakucho, 电源选项里设置每次唤醒屏幕都要输入密码 就满足需求了
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 你有没有问几年换电脑啊，我记得在TI的时候，原本是三年，然后为了节约成本改成4年了
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 三年
<cherrot> yurakucho, 我就随便一试 结果就快速重启了。。。
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我还是alfred吧, magic keyboard太难用 被我还了
<yurakucho> cherrot: 自己键盘没有power
<onlylove1> cherrot: 赞
<yurakucho> cherrot: 哈哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> yurakucho, 入hhkb吧 既然都osx了
<onlylove1> urakucho, 入hhkb吧 既然都osx了
<onlylove> 少复制了个字母
<yurakucho> cherrot: apple id都注销了, 忍不了 不好用
<happyaron> hhkb pro type-s
<happyaron> yurakucho: ^^
<yurakucho> 至少键盘鼠标触控板是真渣
<onlylove1> happyaron: 土豪蓉蓉，AC这东西，有开源的否
<happyaron> onlylove1: 木有
<yurakucho> happyaron: cherrot 我用个ikbc g87 五百块的键盘都被围观, 这么穷的公司就不要折腾hhkb了
<onlylove1> happyaron: 我看TP的路由内置一个，我估计软件实现的
<happyaron> yurakucho: g87今天看见个439
<happyaron> onlylove1: 嗯嗯
<cherrot> yurakucho, 触控板多好用  土豪把你的mac甩给我吧么么哒
<yurakucho> happyaron: 那是别的轴
<happyaron> o
<cherrot> yurakucho, 有没有淘汰掉的手机借我急用。。
<nyfair> 老司机们，陪我玩游戏
<yurakucho> cherrot: 最新的蓝牙键盘鼠标触控板加起来有1000了, 都还IT了
<yurakucho> cherrot: 咩~
 * yurakucho afk
 * cherrot 土豪的世界就是不同
<onlylove> cherrot: IT没准想，这么贵的东西都看不上
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 寻找计算器 : 一天,美国一大学布告栏上贴出一张纸条,上面写道:"寻物。本人在118教室遗失计算器一台。拾到者因无操作说明书也无法使用,敬请交还到学生会办公室。有酬谢。"不久,下面又有人新贴出一张纸条,上书:"启事！本人有该种计算器的操作说明书出售。联系电话
<^k^>  ─> :5483267。"
<nyfair> http://hacfun-tv.n1.yun.tf:8999/Public/Upload/image/2015-11-09/5640ad26b954a.jpg
<onlylove1> windows server真难用
<onlylove_> nyfair: 日亚？
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46123
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 竞争对手反编译蜻蜓FM App代码，曝光作弊
<onlylove> 正好看看蜻蜓的代码
 * yurakucho 困
<happyaron> yurakucho: 睡
<onlylove1> happyaron: ç´¯
<onlylove1> happyaron: java那货概念太多，估计最后被绕晕的可能比较大
<onlylove1> happyaron: perl 和python都没那么多事
<onlylove1> 连个能用的PXE都TM的没有，唉，关机，换硬盘，我可没地方用unetbootin
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<wbchn> pxe 是网络安系统的那个么？
<onlylove__> 毛网络安全系统，pxe网络启动
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  16:04
<wbchn> onlylove__: 我说的是网络安系统，不是安全系统。。。
<onlylove__> wbchn: 我多看了个字，不好意思
<wbchn> pxe 用win7内核的不行么？我一直单机，没用pxe安装过
<onlylove__> 不，你不知道我的具体情况，是这样的，我需要装一台机器，但是没有优盘或者光盘之类的device可以用
<onlylove__> 所以这时候最方便的就是pxe了
<onlylove__> 但是！
<wbchn> 我一般是直接硬盘安装，如果能进系统拷贝好安装即可
<wbchn> 只有32位换64位的时候没搞定，用u盘安装的
<onlylove__> 我们们没有pxe
<onlylove__> 蓝屏了
<wbchn> xp，win7，win10，ubuntu，centos 都是硬盘安装。pxe要是安装一大片还方便，为一台搭个pxe太折腾了
<wbchn> 蓝屏的话，摘硬盘，写bootmgr引导，拷贝系统文件，然后插回硬盘继续安装。
<onlylove__> 我只是想知道，你windows怎么硬盘安装的……
<wbchn> 光盘解压缩，放fat32 分区，进安全模式到i386目录下（win7忘记是不是了）然后找setup.exe运行
<wbchn> 不好操作也可以在硬盘上先安装个pe，再安装win7
<onlylove__> 表示早不用fat32了……
<onlylove__> 应该是i386目录下面的winnt吧……
<wbchn> 我留着一个只为系统崩溃了用dos之类的方便，要用pe，那ntfs也无所谓
<wbchn> win7 用这里面底3个也好用 http://www.21andy.com/new/20090827/1349.html
<ubrl> wbchn: ⇪ Windows 7 硬盘安装正确方法 不用刻盘 | Andy's Blog
<gebjgd> onlylove__, wbchn U盘多好
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 没有
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 你以为我不知道
<wbchn> win7的安装文件： win7\sources\setup.exe
<gebjgd> onlylove__, u
<gebjgd> onlylove__, u盘都没有  公司应该发的
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 我司穷！
<wbchn> gebjgd: 啥公司的必备装？
<wbchn> 我司也没有
<gebjgd> wbchn, 以前的老公司随便拿
<wbchn> gebjgd: 我们公司推广客户送，自己人用不着不送
<gebjgd> wbchn, 和天朝一样
<wbchn> gebjgd: 装系统的u盘随便找个就行，100m 的配合局域网就够安装所有系统了
<onlylove__> 我在用虚拟机用物理硬盘
 * yurakuch1 困
 * cherrot 怒入 nexus 6p
<yurakucho> cherrot: 壕!
<yurakucho> cherrot: 不嫌大么.. 多少钱
<yurakucho> ?
<cherrot> yurakucho,  壕就入苹果了
<cherrot> yurakucho, 64G $550
<yurakucho> cherrot: 海淘?
<cherrot> yurakucho, 拿同事的n6试了下 还可以忍
<wbchn> huawei 产的？
<cherrot> yurakucho, 嗯 美版  日版太贵了
<cherrot> 嗯
 * yurakucho 马上会有一堆amazon券 欢迎让我帮忙海淘又贵又小的东西
 * cherrot 外加一个chromecast
<cherrot> yurakucho, 拜壕 帮我买个飞机杯吧
<^k^> cherrot: ok yurakucho => 拜壕 帮我买个飞机杯吧
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你有play.google.com能用的卡?
<wbchn> ...
<yurakucho> -yurakucho
<yurakucho> ^k^: -yurakucho
<cherrot> yurakucho, 只要账单地址和收货地址填相同就可以 我的招商visa
<cherrot> 拜壕 再试一下
<wbchn> 双币还是银联就够？
<cherrot> yurakucho, 拜壕 再试一下
<^k^> cherrot: ok yurakucho => 拜壕 再试一下
<cherrot> wbchn, 肯定双币
<yurakucho> cherrot: 以前试过失败了好像
<cherrot> yurakucho, 在Google wallet里把账单地址更新了就不会被取消订单了 我刚刚也是折腾了一会儿
<yurakucho> cherrot: 技能Get
<wbchn> https://store.google.com/product/nexus_6p?gl=US 在您所在的国家/地区目前无法购买此商品。
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Nexus 6P - 坚固金属外壳 - 华为 - Nexus - Android 手机 - Google 商店
<wbchn> cherrot:  只能amazon了？
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<^k^> yurakucho: ok yurakucho => 拜高帅穷
<cherrot> wbchn,  我当时设置过google wallet 所在地改成了北美   不然最方便的方法就是美国vpn然后注册个新账号买
<wbchn> cherrot: 我看64G是699.95刀呢
<ulot0> 圆狐的设计不好看，我喜欢方方正正的
<wbchn> 等改天发达了再去买谷歌的100儿子
<cherrot> wbchn, 你瞎了。。
<ulot0> 咦，你们怎么都喜欢亚马逊呢？干嘛不京东？有啥窍门吗？
<wbchn> cherrot:  ？
<wbchn> 壕的世界我不懂，还是继续码砖去了
<cherrot> wb
<cherrot> wbchn, 我这没问题 你确定是北美的play store么
<wbchn> cherrot: 没切过去，还显示在您所在的国家/地区目前无法购买此商品。我在亚马逊美国看的
<cherrot> wbchn, 搬砖去吧  我都说了是google store的价格
<wbchn> cherrot: 现在好了 Nexus 6P购买：US$ 499.00起
<wbchn> cherrot: 黑的缺货，其他两款64G的 549
<nyfair> 麻痹，现在创业公司真诚实，直接给你写清楚996
<yurakucho> nyfair: 常态啊
<nyfair> yurakucho: 还是贵司适合养老
<yurakucho> nyfair: 感觉很忙啊...
<nyfair> yurakucho: 忙个屁，我做游戏破解的，各种未知的二进制数据包里找图片音乐文本。你们那种搞搞爬虫折腾出来的数据挖掘在我看来就像小儿科
<nyfair> yurakucho: 快来内推我
<yurakucho> nyfair: 简历发来呗
<nyfair> github简历不够？
<yurakucho> nyfair: 不够吧...
<onlylove_> 996,好凶残！
<tryit> yurakucho, 求老板内推。。。
<yurakucho> tryit: 简历发来
<tryit> yurakucho, 去不了帝都了，要不肯定跟lee老板混
<onlylove_> lee老板，mac借我玩几天
<wbchn> lee 老板是哪位？yurakucho？
<onlylove_> 是的
<DevOps> hello
<ubrl> DevOps:点点点.  17:55
<DevOps> ubuntu 下ldap谁帮下我，疯了。
<onlylove__> http://www.techug.com/alipay-game
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 熊孩子偷老妈支付宝怒冲1万3 游戏登顶 | 程序师
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 请问，x265 ,,mplayer怎么 播放不了视频
<onlylove_> DELL的渣渣存储，并发真TM烂，比EMC烂不知道多少倍
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个有没有小白用过 https://fedoramagazine.org/never-leave-irc-znc/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Never leave IRC again with ZNC - Fedora Magazine
<MoYahoo> 木有
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: weechat自带relay https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/WeeChat#Adding_a_relay
<ubrl> ⇪ t: WeeChat - Gentoo Wiki
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,, 铃音姐。。 怎么全是 英文，，
<ulot0> 明天我的固态硬盘就到了
<Bluek404> irccloud也可以
<netsnail_> 网上有卖kodi的蓝牙遥控器吗？
<ulot0> 你去搜啊
<netsnail_> 美亚上还真有
<netsnail_> 不过挺贵的
<netsnail_> 不过是无线的，不是蓝牙的
<ulot0> 蓝牙遥控器优势在哪里呢
<ulot0> http://geekview.baijia.baidu.com/article/226699  这个好
<ubrl> ulot0: ⇪ 又找不到东西了？找颗石头帮忙吧！--百度百家
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 買電腦八年，終於知道電腦為何故障多  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473818 寫了一篇文章，放在： http://user.qzone.qq.com/695591190/blog/1447245242 下面給出全文： 想知道為什麼電腦容易出故障？看這裡 自從2007年12月2日我購進我的第一臺個人電腦BenQ JoyBook A52E-10
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你是290 : 原来你就是传说中的290?！""290是啥?""290就是250+38+2"...
<onlylove_> 谁告诉我network manager这坨shit是哪个写的！
<onlylove_> 是不是又是lennart!
<onlylove_> 猫猫除了内核拿得出手，还有什么能拿出手的！
 * onlylove_ 建议猫猫以后只维护内核，别做发行版了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG-GIXP4oAADy69GDdl4AAMY3wKJvuIAAPMD042.jpg 土豪新娘
<lainme> onlylove_: 但是别的更不好吧。NM多数时间都是可以干活的
<onlylove_> lainme: 猫猫原来自己的/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts哪里不好了，默认的base server为毛不装nm
<onlylove_> lainme: 既然nm这么好
<onlylove_> lainme: 实际上就是猫猫自己也知道是坨shit
<lainme> onlylove_: 我说gui的
<onlylove_> lainme: gui当我没说，但是这东西给我除了制造麻烦还没给我什么方便
<onlylove_> lainme: 哦，gui我用wicd，除了功能弱以外，没啥坏处
<lainme> onlylove_: nm功能比较全，一些vpn也有第三方插件。现在还有一键建热点，上次试了，能用。
<onlylove_> lainme: 我只是要网络能用而已，虽然不知道哪个在xen服务器上装的GUI
<onlylove_> lainme: 而且那server诡异的很，没有eth0,我删了udev的rules，它还是从1开始数数
<lainme> onlylove_: 那你是还没被systemd折磨过，都变成了类似enp1s0这样的名字
<onlylove_> lainme: 我自己的laptop是systemd啊……
<happyaron> lainme: 那是内核的事情吧
<onlylove_> lainme: 这个server不知道怎么搞的
<happyaron> lainme: 然后发行版都这么搞了
<onlylove_> lainme: 反正网卡名字，不要介意了
<lainme> onlylove_: happyaron http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<happyaron> lainme: udev...
<onlylove__> happyaron: 说起来，我还真没看我那jessie的网卡叫啥名，都是wicd搞的 cc lainme
<happyaron> 没用过wicd的摊手
<onlylove__> happyaron: 和我说说，那个centos从1开始数数咋回事
<onlylove__> happyaron: 不过我觉得应该问adam
<happyaron> onlylove__: persistant net?
<onlylove__> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> 70-persistant-net.rule 是这个吧
<happyaron> 还是udev的锅
<onlylove_> happyaron: 其实我觉得这事和我可能有一定关系，那个机器是我用vmware使用物理硬盘装的base system，然后丢给别人了
<happyaron> 哦
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不过我删过rules了……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 所以这事还是很诡异
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04 无法连接到局域网 求助帮助，万分感激！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473820 在自己本机上装的vmware workstation，自己本机上有两个网络，一个无线网，一个连接到公司内部的局域网，然后在vmware workstation上装的 ubuntu14.04,用root账户进去
<onlylove_> systemd还没死，不开心
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • elementary freya 启动eclipse 报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473821 系统中安装的Jdk 环境为: jdk-8u65-linux-x64.tar.gz 放在 /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_65/ eclipse 版本： eclipse-jee-mars-1-linux-gtk-x86_64 放在/usr/local/eclipse JDK 环境变量配置好了的，java -version 如下结果； java version "1.8.0_65"
<^k^>  ─> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_65-b17) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.65-b01, mixed mode) …
<MangHuo> onlylove: 当当老司机和大象老司机呢
<onlylove> MangHuo: 当当一般下午来吧，大象不知道呢
<yunfan> MangHuo: 蛋蛋去新公司了 搞不好封闭了呢
<yunfan> 也有可能只是换名字
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这两天还来的，应该不至于，他只是下午来或者下班前来而已
<onlylove__> yunfan: 前几天还找人问mac的问题
<yunfan> onlylove__: 新公司 新政策 谁知道呢
<yunfan> Zesty_: 你也来了
<yunfan> 居然 nyfair 今天也这么早来
<yunfan> 我得弄个机器人统计下
 * tryit 瞌睡
<circ-user-JgcuS> hello
<ubrl> circ-user-JgcuS:点点点.  13:55
<circ-user-JgcuS> 什么 ？
<circ-user-JgcuS> 这里没 人的？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46137
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 方滨兴谈Google重返中国
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:夫妻夜话 : 婴儿诞生了,每天午夜,宝宝总要哭闹一番,妻子总是摇醒我:"起来,亲爱的,去看看宝宝为什么哭?" 后来,我用书中介绍的方法让宝宝安静地睡了。可是午夜,妻子又把我摇醒:"起来,亲爱的,看看宝宝为什么不哭?"
<nyfair> 祝方校长早日战胜病魔
<nyfair> 另祝病魔早日战胜李开复
<Niac> nyfair: 李开复怎么呢
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • ubuntu 15.10 安装 mysql-server 时出现如下错误：  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473822 insserv: Starting vmware-USBArbitrator depends on grub-common and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true! insserv: Max recursions depth 99 reached insserv: loop involving service vmware at depth 2 insserv: loop invo
<^k^>  ─> lving service mountkernfs at depth 1 insserv: loop involving service vmware-USBArbitrator at depth 1 insserv: There i …
<onlylove> Niac: 李开复貌似是淋巴癌
<onlylove> 明天换工位，准备清理下工作机上的文件
<Niac> onlylove: 说走就走 好任性
<onlylove> Niac: 正常调动，换个地方办公而已
<onlylove_> firefox占用430M内存，发生了什么！
<tryit> onlylove_, 换工位后还会频繁掉线不？
<happyaron> onlylove: 430m跟chrome比也算少的吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我平时都200左右啊
<onlylove> tryit: 那什么，鬼知道，大概还会，只要是共享网络
<onlylove> tryit: 我估计是交换机能力不够
<onlylove> 旁边的adobe测试4个人用10M专线！
<onlylove_> 我们一群苦哈哈的和别人抢不知道几兆的共享网络，估计交换机是tplink的
<tryit> onlylove_, 好吧，我以为是从一个公司的工位换到另外一个公司的。。。
<onlylove_> tryit: 换公司……
<tryit> onlylove_, :)
<onlylove_> kvm xen vmware，明天去搞思杰，嗯，虚拟化被我玩变了，我要对外宣称是虚拟化专家
 * onlylove_ 求加薪，求跳槽
<onlylove_> plugin container for firefox已停止工作，呵呵呵呵，果然是它
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 2015第五届深度操作系统开发者与用户大会，邀您参加！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473823 大会地址 深度操作系统开发者与用户大会（Deepin Developer And User Conference，简称DAU）是由武汉深之度科技有限公司举办的开源会议，致力于分享与推动开源操作系统在
<onlylove_> 在紫光交流中心，要不要去凑热闹
<Router2> onlylove 比较可惜的是不会有发版
<onlylove_> Router2: 有没有发版不重要，主要是宅久了出来活动找个借口而已，其实深度……真不好评价
<Router2> onlylove_ 怎么不好评价法...
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Ubuntu15.04屏幕颜色问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473824 我使用的ubuntu版本是15.04，屏幕颜色显示感觉看着很白，就像屏幕上蒙了一层白纱一样， 每次从windows切换到ubuntu都感觉屏幕颜色差别很大，效果就和windows配置“校正颜色”的时候还没开始校正一样 查询
<^k^>  ─> 网上说是颜色配置文件的问题，但是并没有找到相应的颜色配置文件。 也不是显卡的问 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu15.04屏幕颜色偏白问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473825 我使用的ubuntu版本是15.04，屏幕颜色显示感觉看着很白，就像屏幕上蒙了一层白纱一样， 每次从windows切换到ubuntu都感觉屏幕颜色差别很大，效果就和windows配置“校正颜色”的时候还没开始
<ggarlic> love
 * yurakucho 困
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 制作LIVE-UBUNTU系统的两种方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473830 分享个人的一点经验. 两个方法： 第一个方法，使用现成软件叫 UCloner 。 下载后解压到主目录直接使用。 我验证在UBUNTU 1510上依然可以使用图形界面。 只需要解决一下依赖 Code: sudo apt-get insta
<^k^>  ─> ll python-gtk2 zenity python-vte sudo apt-get install  python-glade2 第二个方法 使用mksquashfs命令。需要 …
<hsner> 有人吗
<ubrl> hsner:点点点.  16:35
<gebjgd> hsner, 你猜
<angcosu> 还有那些频道啊
<hsner> gebjgd, 我猜没人
<gebjgd> hsner, 你猜对了
<hsner> <gebjgd> 用irc的好少啊
<gebjgd> hsner, 用qq的更好
<gebjgd> hsner, 用qq的更少
<gebjgd> hsner, 只有天朝人民用qq
<angcosu> 都用微信了
<hsner> 天朝拥有是世界上最多的人民
<gebjgd> hsner, 未必
<gebjgd> hsner, 逃跑的 移民的  留学的 偷渡的
<hsner> 反正我身边没有用irc的
<hsner> 我刚将binder那套东西移植到linux4.2上了 这个有意义吗
<nyfair> 老司机们，7zip那种类似windows atl的interface，在linux上怎么调用啊？
<nyfair> windows上我会，linux上怎么玩？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • HP服务器 安装14.04 驱动加载的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473831 HP服务器 安装14.04 驱动加载的问题 有人懂吗。 zz: yuandeyuan — 2015-11-12 16:39
<onlylove1> 又见傻逼帖子，HP服务器那么多型号，连型号都不提供，就问有人懂不懂
<nyfair> onlylove1: 少看论坛啊，无聊的人太多
<onlylove1> nyfair: 所以我建议踢掉KK
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我一般看红头阿三不爽的时候会上c记论坛找个帖子骂
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这钩子
<nyfair> work, work never changes
<onlylove1> 这年头，站队问题都能被用来洗脑，什么多做一点，多帮领导做一点，站好队，领导就提拔，领导让你做额外的事，你不做，就是站错队，就丢工作，这种事情，居然……呵呵
<onlylove1> 我司买这种课程，是不是有病
<onlylove1> 还TM如何自发的工作
<onlylove1> 你做了别人的工作，那叫越权！
<nyfair> onlylove1: 壕，我们合伙创业吧
<nyfair> onlylove1: 不做小黄油
<nyfair> yunfan: 来不来
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我不是壕啊，你要做啥啊，貌似我们需要一个产品
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46144
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软允许用户将数据储存在德国
<onlylove1> 收拾电脑，准备清理下文件了
<superxing> gang gang bu xiao xing ba zhuo mian zha le
<alvin_rxg> superxing: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_{A|p{h*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<superxing> 刚刚不小心把桌面炸了
<superxing> 删一个软件的时候用了个通配符，居然把大部分系统软件干掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> 赞
<superxing> ....
<superxing> 昨天刚折腾好的系统，今天就炸了
<onlylove_> 虚拟机清理掉了……
<onlylove_> 明天搬家……
<onlylove_> 下班
<superxing> ...
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喜欢养宠物?养狗不如养蚊子 : 养狗要买狗粮；养蚊子只要卷起裤脚就行。
<hsner> 哈哈哈哈 太逗了
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • smplayer with mpv  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473832 http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/mpv.php mpv修复了mplayer的许多bug，例如播放url 暂停以后不重新连接的问题 需要首先更新smplayer为最新版本，然后设置使用mpv 推荐大家使用 zz: widon1104 — 2015-11-12 20:23
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • [求助]VirtualBox 5.0在ubuntu下安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473833 ubuntu 14. 直接apt-get的错误提示(已经按照官网的操作步骤 https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads )： ? ~ sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-5.0 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关
<longlongago> happyaron: 牛牛如果把udp的包发到tcp的tunnel里会怎样呀？
<longlongago> happyaron: 比如用ss-redir开了个tunnel,本地端口是7070,然后用iptables把udp 53端口的包发到7070里会怎么样
<Bluek404> 被丢掉
<longlongago> Bluek404: 哦
<longlongago> Bluek404: 那你用过别的什么工具解决dns问题吗
<longlongago> chinadns dnsmasq ss-tunnel
<longlongago> bind9 unbound dnssec什么的
<longlongago> kandu: 牛牛
<longlongago> kandu: 你用ss-tunnel吗
<Bluek404> 啥的dns？
<Bluek404> socks5支持远端域名解析啊
<longlongago> Bluek404: 怎么用远端解析？
<Bluek404> 你是部署在哪的？
<Bluek404> 路由器级别的话没辙
<longlongago> Bluek404: openwrt 路由器
<kandu> longlongago: socks5 可以在请求时发送 ipv4/ipv6/domain name, 发 domain name 就是远程 dns 解析
<Bluek404> 路由器有很多现成的方法
<Bluek404> google吧
<kandu> longlongago: ss-tunnel 是什么？。。
<longlongago> kandu: shadowsocks-libev的可以转发udp的工具
<kandu> longlongago: 哦，就是加密下的 socks5
<kandu> longlongago: 我用的是自己做的 socks5 代理。
<longlongago> kandu: 这个socks5使用怎么搞呢
<kandu> longlongago: 直接用就好啦。 firefox 不是有个 热模特
<kandu> longlongago: remote dns socks 选项..
<longlongago> kandu: 域名解析，难道让我设dns为127.0.0.1然后开个软件把dns包抓出来然后发到服务器去解析？
<kandu> longlongago: socks5 自带
<longlongago> kandu: 我要全局解析，不只firefox用， IE也想用
<longlongago> kandu: 在路由器上开个全局tcp和udp转发，然后接入路由器的设备就不用配置直接翻出去了
<longlongago> kandu: 现在tcp转发没问题，卡dns这了
<longlongago> Bluek404: 牛牛，你路由器上怎么解决dns问题的 ？
<longlongago> 有的用dnsmasq或chinadns
<Bluek404> 根本没用路由器翻
<Bluek404> 都是客户端配置的
<kandu> longlongago: socks5 本来就没给全局代理做设计，全局转 dns, 它自己是没这个功能的
<Bluek404> dns的话，其实也就影响一下cdn
<longlongago> Bluek404: 比如某天想玩日服游戏了，想用IE看youtube了，怎么办
<Bluek404> 如果不考虑cdn，直接按照ip代理就行
<Bluek404> dns污染的话
<Bluek404> 解决方法有很多，直接搜就行
<longlongago> 关键字
<longlongago> kandu: 它是没有，但是貌似可以用iptables拦截转发呀，只要能开个tunnel什么的
<longlongago> kandu: 牛牛，你有自己做的让dns走socks5的工具吗？ 发个看看
<kandu> longlongago: 咦，你说的好有道理。刚我好傻
<longlongago> kandu: 牛牛，别这样呀，我比较笨
<longlongago> kandu: 比如用IE看youtube什么的，就得解决dns污染问题
<kandu> longlongago: https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/socks5  还有这个没公开的 http://machinelife.org/osc/ds5.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  zandoye / socks5 — Bitbucket
<longlongago> vpn ssh经常断，新出的surge什么的是给ios用的，shadowsocks又已死，唉
<longlongago> kandu: 这个能解决dns问题？
<kandu> longlongago: 不是全局解决
<Bluek404> ss死了？换个加密方法呢
<longlongago> kandu: 还有这个不会被放置sniffer吗? 好像是这个名字
<longlongago> 会搞一些免费的代理然后抓用户数据吗？
<longlongago> Bluek404: kandu https://github.com/isayme/xdns
<ubrl> ⇪ f: isayme/xdns · GitHub
<longlongago> 我看这个貌似不错
<longlongago> 我小白，欢迎给见解
<Bluek404> 一般就没问题
<longlongago> 好了，我去睡觉了，晚安，牛牛
<kandu> longlongago: 如果要 dns 过 socks5 代理。则必须弄一个支持 socks5 代理的 dns resolver 或者包上 proxychains 才行(据我所知 proxychains udp 转发，所以木用)。所以光有 iptable, socks5 没用
<kandu> 若没记错 proxychains 不支持 udp 转发
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助：如何批量修改文件夹及文件夹下文件的名字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473835 假如我有一个文件夹，文件夹下面有一些文件，如下所示： Gideon/gideon_lisha/Gideon_samuel/Gideon_nathan.xml 我当前是在根目录Gideon的文件夹，我想写一段shell代码，这个文件夹及文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹下的所有 Gideon 更换成 Liang，我要的结果如下： Liang/Liang_lisha/Liang_samuel/Liang_nathan.xml 我 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-13
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • TPLINK路由器 与3G路由器如何配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473837 1实验器材：tplink路由器（192.168.1.1）一个没有无线的功能；3g路由器（192.168.1.253）一个（具备有线与无线功能）。 2、目的：宽带通进户网线，链接到tplink上，然后链接大麦盒，
<^k^>  ─> 看网络电视。另外将一跟网线链接3g路由器与tplink，想在家里用无线网络。 3、已经测试 …
<cherrot> 360hitao 美中专线不能运送手机？
<yunfan> cherrot: 应该可以  只不过要多出钱而已   我有个包裹  多加100多运费就能2天运到 显然是空运
<cherrot> yunfan, 我还是选了美中专线，不过上面明确提示不承运手机电脑这些。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 那可能是因为锂电池的问题
<cherrot> yunfan, soga
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 袋装人 : 1986年在墨西哥举行的第13届世界杯足球赛上。摩洛哥队与英格兰队交战前,英格兰队教练罗布森曾夸口说:"在这场比赛中,我们英国人简直可以把摩洛哥队装进袋里。"打成平局后,摩洛哥队的教练法里亚幽默地说:"蒙特利尔的天气实在太热了。罗布森先生不得不脱
<^k^>  ─> 去外套……所以,他没有口袋把我们装起来。"
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 第18课 学会论坛交流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473839 1、打开Ubuntu中文论坛，点登录 2、进入课堂教学子版面 3、打开第18课，点发表回复 4、选一道题发布提交 zz: 刘老师 — 2015-11-13 12:09
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  12:18
<DevOps> 大家后，ubuntu-server 14.04升级全是404，基本无法安装软件。谁有可用的源吗？（sina和阿里的试了，貌似没服务器的版本）
<DevOps> 谢谢！
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 第18课 学会论坛交流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473840 [ size=200] [size=200]7-3 D6 3.怎样上QQ的操作步骤 1.登录QQ,点信封进邮箱 2.点写信,收件人,主题,附件 3.teiuet@163.com .操作任务 4.添加附件,我的电子邮件,点发送 [/size] [/size] zz: st86 — 2015-11-13 13:21
<DevOps> anyboy is here?
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 第18课学会论坛交流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473841 7-3 c6 怎样设制主页的操作步骤？ 1.点最上面菜单编辑首选项 2.输校园网 3.再点高级网络 4.上面252808打勾下面250 zz: st86 — 2015-11-13 13:32
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于双系统引导问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473849 一开始我装的win7系统，后来安装Ubuntu kylin系统，现在是这样的，开机启动后，首先运行windows的引导，选择win7会正常启动，选择kylin后，会又出现kylin的系统引导选择，也就是我如果想用kylin系统需要进
<^k^>  ─> 行两次选择。 能不能把第二次选择去掉呢？ zz: liushilong — 2015-11-13 15:28
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，紧急，Ubuntu下不要自动加载Windows 分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473850 如标题，Ubuntu启动后会自动加载Windows 分区，现急需要禁用，各位大虾，是否有解决办法，谢谢 zz: parly — 2015-11-13 16:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟请教：联想TD340安装15.04的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473851 各位前辈大侠，机子之前了装麒麟版，用的有点别扭，打算重新装回15.04，机子有两个硬盘，做了raid的，重新安装15.04的话是否直接将原系统格掉直接安装即可？做完/,swap,home分区，后
<^k^>  ─> 要选安装启动引导器的设备，做过raid的应该怎么选？网上似乎没有教程，各位大侠不吝 …
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:44
<nyfair> 今天上班做了一天评测，x265已经可以碾压x264了，x265可以直接msvc编译，从此告别gcc
<yunfan> nyfair: 你们工作干嘛测这个
<nyfair> yunfan: 我好歹还挂名在mpeg标准委员会好伐
<yunfan> nyfair: 自封的吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 随你
<yunfan> nyfair: 嘿嘿 你们跟着g不就行了
<nyfair> yunfan: 他们跪舔是他们的事，我跟g没有任何好处
<yunfan> nyfair: 有好处 你可以舔一阵再跳槽嘛  跪得近 舔得好
<yunfan> nyfair: 你昨天说创业 是有项目了还是怎么
<nyfair> yunfan: 对g来说，那群写浏览器和搞销售的有利用价值，我这种做分析的对他们而言是另一个世界
<nyfair> 没有，来玩吗
<yunfan> nyfair: 你以为人家会分得这么细？
<yunfan> 就想普通人眼里 程序员和拼电脑的是一样的
<yunfan> nyfair: 没有有趣的项目 让我去做苦力 哼哼
 * palomino|working 轻抚 nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 菊苣！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • u盘安装系统，一开始的时候出现有光标，之后消失了。显示器亮着，但是黑屏，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473852 u盘安装系统，一开始的时候出现有光标，之后消失了。显示器亮着，但是黑屏， zz: 大岛优子 — 2015-11-13 17:33
<palomino|working> 下班。。。bye各位。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说起来，你觉得我的声音的发音如何？最近的面试，对方面试官说到这个问题。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 挺好啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他们说你发音不好？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我能听懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过你我聊天没用德语啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 发音不准，然后我想我的中文是不是也这样
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu下硬盘安装windows出现引导错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473853 参考 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=381226 这篇帖子中的方法。 完成步骤后报错0xc0000225，网上搜索的原因一般说是BCD文件错误 请问如何解决？ zz: lh1962 — 2015-11-13 19:35
<onlylove> yunfan: 下周起要写python了，新项目是python写的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 马上就开 : 一群刚上飞机的乘客被工作人员请了下来,原因是飞机部件坏了,需要修理。一会儿,这个工作人员又来告诉乘客,可以登机了,飞机马上就开,乘客们奇怪的问:"修得这么快?"工作人员说:"没有修,只不过换了个敢开这架飞机的驾驶员。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 最大化最小化关闭按钮 放到右侧问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473855 我按照http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-11829250-id-460639.html里讲的方法来做，但在gconf-editor找不到metacity，怎么办？？ zz: monoid — 2015-11-13 22:15
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是挺好的  代码不恶心了
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实python也有构造函数啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是对OO的那些概念头大
<yunfan> onlylove: 我真搞不懂 这有什么难的  虽然我不喜欢oo
<onlylove> yunfan: 多态，泛型，继承……
<yunfan> 但是这没难度啊
<onlylove> 理解不了
<yunfan> onlylove: 继承对你都有难度？？？
<onlylove> 我只是觉得头大
<yunfan> onlylove: 也许是你的书有问题 再说了 你要用python的话 基本不需要这些乱七八糟的概念 不过继承还是有必要了解的
<onlylove> 不用那些概念就好……
<yunfan> onlylove: 继承无非就是 子class也有父class的那些方法而已
<onlylove> 不是还有个叫复合还是啥的么
<yunfan> 多继承  继承顺序呗  还能有什么
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 求收养
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你个高富帅，闲的无聊别开我玩笑，开adam的去
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 无业游民求
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你个无业游民也比我强，我现在是有上顿没下顿，知不知道现在大家都在忙活裁员
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我哪里比你强了……我现在靠家里救济
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你还有家里能救济不是
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我现在要自己养活自己
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那也快到头了。过一段时间没人能救济了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 在国外，留下，别回来
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 目前很难说。。。估计留不下来，我猜是留不下来
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 至少不用像我这样吃霾
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 至少……可以不用饿肚子
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那就多赚欧元
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你来吃几天试试！
<alvin_rxg> 好
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以后简历上可以写上java和python了
<onlylove> yunfan: 可惜我不会忽悠人
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 对哦，你现在简历上有几个语言？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 一个吧，如果shell算
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 可能我写太多了
<onlylove> 你写了几个，你实在不行写个rust或者commonlisp之类的，ocaml也好
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: c/c++/obj-c/perl/php/html/css/js
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你作甚的！
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我是学自动化的，专业跟软件没啥关系
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 分方向写，比方说perl php css js可以写一起，这些是web
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 然后c和c++写一起
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你会o-c为啥不加上swift
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你给不一样公司投简历，要看他们要啥样的，写web的不关心你会不会c
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 哦，那分俩咯。 swift 现在只学了几个 keywords，还没做过啥项目，个人项目也没。毕竟我电脑不是苹果电脑，得开
<alvin_rxg> + 得开虚拟机
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我不想做web前端 :-/
<onlylove> 你买个mac 很方便的样子……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 国内国外买 mac 都一样方便吧？只要有钱
<onlylove> 那就把拍黄片和CSS那些去了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 主力就三个， c/c++/obj-c
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我感觉国外mac烂大街的样子
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 这几天在学 java
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 可能是因为分期付款方便？
<onlylove> 大概？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我是见过一些穷学生也拿着mac
<onlylove> 为啥想建议你看下erlang啥的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 类似2w的mac，两年分期
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 看下python吧，号称最好学的语言
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要搞多并发？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦不，只是看下函数式而已
<alvin_rxg> >.>
<onlylove> 据说看过函数式的，写代码的时候眼界会高一点
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: mba低配才6000+可惜我手里的这个才4000
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: i3系列的这么便宜？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我印象里面是的，反正不到7000
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 6900左右？
<onlylove> 我手里这个是i5还可以加内存
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 突然觉得德国好贵……
<onlylove> 甩mba几条街
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: http://www.apple.com/cn/shop/buy-mac/macbook-air
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 购买 MacBook Air - Apple (中国)
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 看11寸的，6200+ 13的6900+
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 苹果怎么可能用i3这种渣渣处理器……
<onlylove> 不都是i5 i7么
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 德国的价格相当于 8550...
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 错了，7788
<onlylove> ……
<alvin_rxg> 7788那个相当于德国的 8500价格
<onlylove> 这么贵
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 都贵了至少 500块钱
<onlylove> 这些价格都是含税的
<onlylove> 怎么国外还贵呢
<onlylove> 难道是汇率？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 都含税。德国本来就是啥电子产品都稍微贵点。据说香港最便宜
<onlylove> 不对，德国是欧版
<onlylove> 国内是国行
<onlylove> 不过就电脑的换代速度……那点差距貌似……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 按我的需求，得买 mbp 13寸，256GB
<onlylove> 如果没移动需求，可以考虑mac mini或者imac
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: mpb 13", 256GB 要 11000...
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 所以mac就是抢钱的主
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 而且 mac mini 不划算
<onlylove> 只是要OSX的环境……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要么 mbp，要么 hackintosh
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<tedlz123> 话说宅男为什么费纸，宅女为什么费电？
<onlylove> 其实水果的系统用起来真心一般
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 就我是跟 linux 一样用。
<tedlz123> 水果其实不如Ubuntu好用哦。
<onlylove> 拉倒吧，水果的UI稳定性甩Ubuntu不知道几条街
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 还好吧，别用它那套，就 mate 啥的，都还行
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不行，gnome2的时候就不行
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: suse redhat debian甩它老远
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<tedlz123> 话说Ubuntu 16.04用的图形服务器是Mir，比X更稳定哦。
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<onlylove> ubuntu搞出来的东西就没见好用的，说mir比X稳定，先让我折腾两个月再说
<onlylove> 就看unity就知道
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<xiaolu> ÂÒÂë
<xiaolu> ²âÊÔ
<tedlz123> 不过我想苹果一定不支持这种高科技的玩法： http://www.ch-linghu.me/blog/entry/313
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  拿Ubuntu当XServer显示远程机器的窗口 - 令狐虫的无聊空间
<alvin_rxg> tedlz123: 支持
<alvin_rxg> tedlz123: remote desktop, linux 有，windows有，mac有
<gebjgd> tedlz123, 必须支持
<gebjgd> tedlz123, alvin_rxg 最好的软件我觉得是Synergy
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-14
<mofaph> 大家好，我新安装了ubuntu-14.04.3，找不到键盘映射的界面了。比如，"CapsLock"映射到"Ctrl"。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 非洲野猪究竟张什么样 : 课上老师正在描述非洲野猪的长相,发现有学生正在打瞌睡,极为光火骂道:"看着我呀,不看我,你们怎么知道非洲野猪长什么样!"
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Enemy Territory 最新安装方法（超简单）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473856 etlegacy下载就能安装 http://www.etlegacy.com 02c20b2442a7d933b94ab396ab4bd11371f001e1.jpg zz: yjmwxwx — 2015-11-14 10:34
<MangHuo> mofaph: 用 xmodmap 呗
<MangHuo> onlylove: 我在 firefox 里面之前不小心把一个 ca 删掉了，有办法恢复么
<mofaph> MangHuo: 是不是新版的删除了？
<MangHuo> mofaph: 这个不太清楚呢，没有用过图形界面配置键盘映射
<mofaph> 有没有知道怎么在图形界面下修改键盘映射？
<CyrusYzGTt> reinstall
<MangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: 正在 reinstall
<MangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: update 看起来解决不了问题
<CyrusYzGTt> MangHuo§ 你是在用户目录删除？
<MangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，是在浏览器的设置里面删除的
<CyrusYzGTt> MangHuo§ ~/.firefox ?
<MangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: 应该在 .mozilla 里面
<CyrusYzGTt> MangHuo§ 如果是这样，先备份好， 然后 rm -rf ~/.firefox
<CyrusYzGTt> MangHuo§ 如果是这样，先同步备份好， 然后 rm -rf ~/.firefox
<MangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，已经同步了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请推荐一个ubuntu下面可以使用的pci-e 电视卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473859 请推荐一个ubuntu下面可以使用的pci-e 电视卡，可以看电视，收电台，录制电视。 zz: pengsir — 2015-11-14 12:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何用fsck检查当前的正在使用的分区的文件系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473860 fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes D
<^k^>  ─> isklabel type: dos Disk identifier: 0x197fb8ed Device Boot Start End Sectors Size Id Type /dev/sda1 * 2048 206847 204 …
<mengyi> hi
<ubrl> mengyi:点点点.  14:08
<C0nn0l2> ahoy
<mengyi> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> mengyi:点点点.  14:09
<C0nn0l2> i am
<C0nn0l2> english?
<mengyi> 有谁在freebsd10上用过n2n
<C0nn0l2> sorry havent used that before
<mengyi> can you speak chinese here?
<C0nn0l2> yes, i just dont have my international keyboard setup at the moment
<mengyi> 好吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一记耳光 : 摩洛科在饭店里吃了一顿美味的午饭,需付一卢布,可他连一个戈比也没有,于是他问店老板:请告诉我,在此地,如果有人打了别人的一记耳光,官司打到法院,他会被罚多少钱? 我想,五个卢布吧！ 好吧,摩洛科说,请您打我一记耳光,再给我剩下的四卢布找头吧！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu java running environment  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473861 各位大侠， 在ubuntu下安装java running environment。 li@li-Lenovo:~$ tar -xzvf jre-8u65-linux-x64.tar.gz li@li-Lenovo:~$ cd java li@li-Lenovo:~/java$ ls jre1.8.0_65 接下去，如何安装？ 先谢谢了！ zz: yueli711 — 2015-11-14 14:48
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu java running environment  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473863 各位大侠， 在ubuntu下安装java running environment。 li@li-Lenovo:~$ tar -xzvf jre-8u65-linux-x64.tar.gz li@li-Lenovo:~$ cd java li@li-Lenovo:~/java$ ls jre1.8.0_65 接下去，如何安装？ 先谢谢了！ zz: yueli711 — 2015-11-14 14:52
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机黑屏只有鼠标，或报错，如下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473864 应该是启动问题吧，但我换成UEFI也没解决，不知道是不是硬件的原因，求解，谢谢！ 感觉是从15.04换到15.10才频繁出现的，具体日期记不清了。 经常开机黑屏，只有鼠标，这时候只能重启
<^k^>  ─> ，其他无效； 或者有时报错，我拍下来录入如下： Code:  #这句有时出现 fsck from util-linux …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机黑屏只有鼠标，或报错，如下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473865 应该是启动问题吧，但我换成UEFI也没解决，不知道是不是硬件的原因，求解，谢谢！ 感觉是从15.04换到15.10才频繁出现的，具体日期记不清了。 经常开机黑屏，只有鼠标，这时候只能重启
<^k^>  ─> ，其他无效； 或者有时报错，我拍下来录入如下： Code:  #这句有时出现 fsck from util-linux …
<uuair> hi all
<ubrl> uuair:点点点.  17:01
<uuair> 我碰到一个问题
<uuair> ubuntu15设置iptables
<uuair> 我关闭了ufw，因为一开启就关闭所有连接了，我还不知道怎么搞
<uuair> 所以先设置iptables
<uuair> 按照教程，我把iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules这个规则写到了/etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables中
<uuair> 但是这样导致网卡无法启动
<uuair> Failed to start Wait for all "auto"...be up for network-online.target.See 'systemctl status ifup-wait-all-auto.service' for details.
<uuair> 启动的时候显示整个错误
<uuair> 使用 ip addr flush dev eth0 && ifdown -a && ifup -a命令
<uuair> failed to exec /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<uuair> /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables exited with return code 1
<uuair> 直到我删除了/etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables，网才正常
<uuair> 我想问一下，这个设置的问题在那里？还有，iptables如果想自动加载rules，应该如何操作？
<Guest28218> hj
<Guest28218> 这为什么不支持昵称
<Guest28218> what
<Guest28218> qeweqe
<Guest28218> 真的怎么改昵称
<ketop> wah
<ketop> wahe
<ketop> slkfldkf
<ketop> whois cnsy
<patricky> hello everybody
<patricky> i finally konw how to get into IRC from the terminal,not from xchat
<patricky> i can't get in from forum by click chat
<patricky> exit
<patricky> kill al
<patricky> how to exit
<longlong> win7 dns服务器地址为什么设置了不存在的ip，都能被污染
<longlong> wtf
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 启动模块的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473866 请看 ：https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi 其中一句话， As the iwlwifi module is automatically loaded for supported devices, reinsert this module to access installed firmware: # modprobe -r iwlwifi ; modprobe iwlwifi 我有点不理解： modprobe
<^k^>  ─> -r iwlwifi 删除了哈 ， modprobe iwlwifi 再启动它？？ zz: pengsir — 2015-11-14 19:34
<yunfan> fuck you all
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你gaoji?
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 搞搞你无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你一边去，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 从边上搞你有点难度
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你去DNA改造成女人再说
<MangHuo> beap123
<MangHuo> bbbbb
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  20:55
<MangHuo> beap
<longlong> 路由器已开启全局翻，win也能看u2b了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 我碰到了iptables的设置问题，请指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473868 ubuntu15 设置iptables， 我关闭了ufw，因为一开启就关闭所有连接了，我还不知道怎么搞,所以先设置iptables. 按照教程，我把iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules这个规则写到了/etc/network/if
<^k^>  ─> -pre-up.d/iptables中,但是这样导致网卡无法启动 Failed to start Wait for all "auto"...be up for network-on …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于安装ubtu创建ext4时候卡在/boot解决方法 本人亲测  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473869 大家好 男人嘛都喜欢折腾 遇到问题就找资料 找思路 解决了 顺便提醒大家 比如你用硬盘安装的 g4dos的 ubtu14 15以上的 看看vm文件带不带efi，带的在meun.list 注意加上，
<^k^>  ─> 否则无法找到iso 本人机子垃圾g530 h61老爷机那种了，自己也是爱折腾，mac os w7 8 10 ubtu咯 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级内核后 卡死在ubuntu界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473872 15.10 内核从4.2.0.16没事 升级到4.2.0.18就卡死啦 zz: 潘恩 — 2015-11-14 22:28
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<xtpeeps> Test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  00:15
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  00:15
<czc> 我的火狐有的网页下文件不会按正确方式打开而是会识别成“二进制流？”有的网站就不会这是为什么？是我MIME文件的问题吗？还是网页兼容性的问题？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三国笑话（4） : 巨星殒落曹操:"鸡肋！鸡肋！ "杨修:"来喽！丞相,您慢用！ "曹操:"推,推出去,杀了！ "曹丕:"曹植！七步做不出诗来就杀了你！喂,听到了没有?站住！别走呀！！跟你说话呢,你回来！！ "--遇到被老爸惯坏了的弟弟,哥哥通常都是很没面子的。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于apt-get update的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473873 每次添加一个ppa，都要重新apt-get update,网络比较慢的时候都要5分钟以上，太浪费时间。 有没有一种方法只更新ppa？全部更新实在是太低效了吧！ zz: zhangzimou — 2015-11-15 10:11
<xushuang> hi all
<ubrl> xushuang:点点点.  10:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何将ubuntu里任何与网络有关的设置还原？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473874 之前使用ubunut用ap-hotspot开wifi好好的，可能前段时间设置了下网络，现在手机和平板就是无法连接上去，查了各种资料，没有解决。 所以我想干脆将所有设置还原得了。有没
<^k^>  ─> 有一种方法，可以使得所有的网络设置还原成刚装好系统时那样？ zz: zhangzimou — 2015-11- …
<tjg> test
<ubrl> tjg:点点点.  10:52
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.04由于安装显卡驱动导致的有线网连接问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473875 我是ubuntu15.04系统，原来是无线有线都可以上网的，后来因为需要安装nvida的显卡驱动，于是按照 http://www.allaboutlinux.eu/remove-nouv ... ntu-15-04/ 卸载了原来的nouveau
<^k^>  ─> 驱动，重新安装了cuda7.5，于是问题就来了。 有线网刚开始是可以ping通局域网的，但是只 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 壓縮文件打不開了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473877 之前因為亂碼的問題，看了些帖子，裝了7zip之後，異想天開如果用7zip解應該就可以了吧 可是不會設置，就把unzip 卸載掉了，結果壓縮文件直接打不開 再裝回unzip 還是沒反應 具體表現就是雙擊啥都沒有
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 請問14.04和14.04.1有什麼不同嗎  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473878 今天上官網看了一下提供下載的是14.04.1，另外還有02和03，看起來像升級版本，可是我的系統還是14.04。沒有收到更新 有什麼功能上的不同嗎？ 而且版本號那麼多，推薦下載的卻不是最新，是
<^k^>  ─> 不是說01是LTS，02和03就不屬於LTS了？ zz: 摩天轮 — 2015-11-15 11:49
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • cal 查看日期命令好像不对吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473879 在大约1900往前就不对了 如 cal 1 1600 出来 January 1600 Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 而我算的：1600/1/1 是星期六 网上星期计算器也是星期六 用蔡勒
<^k^>  ─> 公式 算也是星期六 zz: TonBecx — 2015-11-15 11:57
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 我的dvd光驱无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473880 dmseg | grep dvd dmseg | grep DVD 都没有输出，这个光驱可是在win7下面可以读取光盘的。 想在如何处理？ dmesg #全部输出，请下载附件 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDykyNf 这里列出部分信息。 [ 0.159445] PCI: Using ACPI for I
<^k^>  ─> RQ routing [ 0.160655] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes [ 0.160687] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d800- …
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • php表单提交后，如何跳转到页面某个锚点？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473881 php页面上有个表单，提交后执行自身（以GET模式执行，查询数据库），结果显示在表单下方。我想让提交后、查询完毕、显示结果时页面自动跳到结果处（有个锚点anchor）。默
<^k^>  ─> 认点击按钮提交的话，新页面总是显示最开头的。如果用URL访问（例如: http://xxx.xxx.com/in …
<vickycq> ubuntu 软件源没有 httpredir 镜像选择器么
<vickycq> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-September/000779.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Ubuntu HTTP mirror redirector?
<hacking> 大家号
<hacking> 大家好
<ubrl> hacking:点点点.  14:23
<Hyuk> 0.0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34487.html 拒不交代 : 在法庭上,法官在审问窃贼:你老实交代,你是怎么打开那个保险柜的? 这可不能告诉您,法官先生,窃贼说:因为本庭上在坐的说不定就有想吃我这碗饭的。
<jin7boy> heihei
<jin7boy> tex图片怎么设置为左对齐
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • touch -t mtime/atime/ctime  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473882 lintao@lintao-ubuntu:~/Project$ ll testcopy;ll --time=atime testcopy;ll --time=ctime testcopy -rw-rw-r-- 1 lintao lintao 0 11月 13 15:39 testcopy -rw-rw-r-- 1 lintao lintao 0 11月 15 15:39 testcopy -rw-rw-r-- 1 lintao lintao 0 11月 15 15:39 testcopy lint
<^k^>  ─> ao@lintao-ubuntu:~/Project$ touch -t 9009070907 testcopy lintao@lintao-ubuntu:~/Project$ ll testcopy;ll --time=atime …
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好久不见啊
<IsoaSFlus> 话说有没有用过sdcc的？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上厕所给客人倒茶 : 以前别人来我阿姨家作客,刚进门的。刚好我阿姨要去上厕所。 她连忙招呼客人说:"你们坐哈坐哈,我去厕所给你们倒点茶喝！ "
<MangHuo> yunfan: 你有牛牛姐的联系方式么
<yunfan> MangHuo: 没有 她藏得深
<Freebuilder> 项目名称叫「fbdesktop」好还是叫「fbde」好？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ssd安装ubuntu有什么好的教程和建议吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473884 ssd安装ubuntu有什么好的教程和建议吗? 以前都是在hdd上安装的 现在要在ssd上安装 除了home分区 其他的根目录 swap分区都装在ssd上吗 还有ext4需要不需要关闭log功能呢? zz: wangshiyang —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-11-15 21:58
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 分享：定制ubuntu live usb  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473886 几年前，用官方发布的live cd iso制作live usb，用于计算机维护，但这个live usb启动个别机器不能使用persistent，而我维护的一些机器无法连接互联网，官方 live cd iso没有的软件就没法用。于是就有定制l
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 虽然概率很低,如何避免买到不支持Linux的鼠标?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473887 虽然概率很低,如何避免买到不支持Linux的鼠标? 换句话说,那些不支持Linux的鼠标有什么特征? "支持"的意思是值在主流发行版的主流版本上可以"即插即用" 对鼠标的要求,就是
<^k^>  ─> 学习使用,不玩游戏 经常翻阅资料,滚轮会经常用, zz: 科学之子 — 2015-11-16 4:29
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-14
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 求这川普的原图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481557 求这川普的原图 就是没有图标的原图 为什么实用性,也不着急 只是想看看换到我显示器上是什么效果 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-14 5:20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mi78108> ls
<mi78108> who
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 对SFAT文件系统研制思路的补充  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481559 为了保证数据存储的可靠性，文件系统提供提供容错功能，默认关闭。一旦开启，会有一定的空间损失，这些空间将用于容错数据。 zz: 仰望盼春 — 2016-11-14 9:54
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04以太网显示已断开，变灰了，怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481560 联网连不上，我的网卡驱动都装好的，wifi可以用就是有线用不了，怎么破 zz: 小莫大魔王 — 2016-11-14 11:15
<MangHuoEr_Moyu> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr_Moyu:点点点.  12:24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Server安装过程远程查看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481561 RT 现在想在Ubuntu Server安装的时候通过vnc之类的远程查看安装进度等，不知道怎么开？ 比如CentOS安装的时候，我可以在光盘引导"boot:"的时候加上 linux vnc ip=192.168.100.11 gateway=192.168.100.1 netmask
<^k^>  ─> =255.255.255.0 这几个参数 引导后就可以在同网段其他的机器上使用vncserver 192.168.100.11:1的方 …
<pity> 请教个问题，有办法在 Linux 上开尽量多个端口连到一台服务器上么？比如我想在本地打开 65000 个随机端口，怎么打开？
<onlylove> pity: server还是client？你这问题像我要开65000个apache server，或者我要用bt发起65000个连接
<pity> onlylove: client 要开多个端口
<onlylove> pity: 这个不知道，不过大部分都是client发起多个连接吧
<onlylove> pity: 从同一端口发起的
<pity> onlylove: 这个测试需求是要模拟多个用户同时向服务器连接，连接是 IP+Port 对，所以想尽量多地在 client 上打开多个端口
<onlylove> pity: loadrunner
<onlylove> pity: 多个用户同时连接，有几个用户起几个实例
<onlylove> pity: 服务器端的port是绑定的，不管多少个用户连接http服务器，都是连接的80端口
<onlylove> pity: 你那种ip+port的想法，就是在服务器上起65000个http服务器，你先考虑下你自己服务器受得了不
<onlylove> pity: 你要测得是服务器稳定性还是什么
<onlylove> pity: 压力测试淘宝有不错的文档
<onlylove> pity: 还是说，你和你同事又发明了沙新东西
<pity> onlylove: 不是 HTTP 协议的东西，如果是 HTTP 就好办了
<pity> onlylove: 服务器上只开一个端口让多个客户端多个端口去连接
<pity> onlylove: 总有人老发明这种奇葩需求
<onlylove> pity: 和协议没关系，原理是一样的
<pity> onlylove: loadrunner 能压这种 socket 连接么？
<onlylove> pity: 发明这需求的人TMD没看过TCP/IP协议吧
<onlylove> pity: 你去看网易和淘宝的压测文档
<onlylove> pity: 你看qq,服务器只开一个端口，然后你开多个qq去登陆
<onlylove> pity: 这就是你那个需求
<onlylove> pity: 我记得网易那个好像是tcp的
<pity> onlylove: 是类似 QQ 那种的，但客户端上总不能开几万个客户端进程吧
<onlylove> pity: http://www.cnblogs.com/zhengyun_ustc/p/tcpcopy.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 真刀真枪压测：基于TCPCopy的仿真压测方案 - 旁观者 - 博客园
<pity> onlylove: 这个没有线上流量，还没上线，没法 tcpcopy 的
<onlylove> pity: 那就loadrunner吧
<onlylove> pity: http://www.infoq.com/cn/interviews/fw-taobao-concurrency-stress-testing
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 伏威谈淘宝网的高并发处理与压力测试
<onlylove> pity: 能说下你整天在做些啥高大上的玩具不，是不是你领导又要复制一个淘宝出来
<pity> onlylove: 就搞个 socket 连接的服务器
<pity> onlylove: 我都想不明白为什么要这样
<onlylove> 破事真多
<onlylove> 就用loadrunner先对付下吧
<onlylove> 你有能力就研究多开实例，一个机器上开上60000个客户端
<pity> onlylove: LoadRunner 能压 socket 吗？
<pity> onlylove: 要能的话我早就不管这个破事儿了
<onlylove> pity: http://www.cnblogs.com/guanhe/archive/2006/07/01/440190.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 用LoadRunner编写socket应用的测试脚本 - 关河 - 博客园
<pity> onlylove: 谢谢，我学习下
<onlylove> pity: 你到底干什么的，开发还是测试
<pity> onlylove: 配合开发人员测试
<vamadir> 大家好
<ubrl> vamadir:点点点.  16:04
<vamadir> 有人吗
<ubrl> vamadir:点点点.  16:04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<vamadir> Dead chat? Or have some one from China?
<Kves> 新  Shell脚本 • 求问在在shell脚本里同一行怎么替换多个不同的字符变量？谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481563 如：hello aa word cc 结果：hello 11 word 22 把aa替换成11，cc替换成22，怎么替换两个变量，我想到的是用sed要读写两次，感觉太繁琐，应该有更好的方法吧，各位前辈
<Kves>  ─> 给指导下，谢谢了先！ zz: Rimeime — 2016-11-14 15:11
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 求问在在shell脚本里同一行怎么替换多个不同的字符变量？谢谢！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: Rimeime
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu如何设置多作用域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481566 环境：一台Ubuntu 14.04 Linux server,三张网卡，现在想实现的是可以配置DHCP server ，实现192.168.24.0-192.168.24.200； 111.111.1.10-111.111.1.200；111.111.2.10-111.111.2.200这三个网段的配置。我如果只设置一个网段可以实
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu如何设置多作用域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481567 环境：一台Ubuntu 14.04 Linux server,三张网卡，现在想实现的是可以配置DHCP server ，实现192.168.24.0-192.168.24.200； 111.111.1.10-111.111.1.200；111.111.2.10-111.111.2.200这三个网段的配置。我如果只设置一个网段可以实
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • P751DM2笔记本装Ubuntu 16.04 Unity菜单栏消失，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481569 笔记本配置是i5 6400+GTX1070笔记本版. 安装Ubuntu 16.04后登陆后Unity不见了，然后右键菜单闪烁。启动nomodeset后进入tty后加载U盘安装nvidia驱动run文件后，（允许驱动修改
<^k^>  ─> xserver设置），然后重启，可以进入unity。然后apt-get update upgrade后重启，unity消失，试过ccs …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 当我sudo smbldap-groupadd -a u3时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481572 安装命令： sudo apt-get install samba slapd ldap-utils OS: Ubuntu 14.04 当我 sudo smbldap-groupadd -a u1 时出错: Failed to find sambaDomain object to get sambaAlgorithmicRidBase 当我 sudo smbldap-useradd -a -g 1005 u1 时出错：
<^k^>  ─> Error: SID not set for unix group 1005 check if your unix group is mapped to an NT group 我执行smbldap-populate是 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-15
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/78320/when-ddos-can-keep-a-country-silence
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 美国掉线！当DDoS能够“禁言”一个超级大国 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 我想请教下ubuntu安装完opencv后怎么添加依赖项问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481573 之前我在vs2012下能够添加opencv现在要在ubuntu下用到它，因为涉及到图像处理这方面的，所以要添加依赖项，不然一直报错，自己找了好久都没找到可行的方
<^k^>  ─> 法，希望大家帮我一下啊！ zz: ym19920319 — 2016-11-15 10:04
<miao> 早啊 各位
<Guest21503> hello
<ubrl> Guest21503:点点点.  10:46
<Guest21503> why so many ????
<miao> what?
<Guest21503> so many ??? on my screen
 * Guest21503 
<root____8> hello
<ubrl> root____8:点点点.  11:01
<glory> is anyone here?
<glory> hello
<ubrl> glory:点点点.  11:41
<glory> hao
<miao> 原来是个机器人
<miao> 有人试过wayland吗？
<DeathFish> hello
<ubrl> DeathFish:点点点.  11:47
<DeathFish> ...
<miao> ...
<DeathFish> ...
<DeathFish> part
<DeathFish> ...
<glory> ??
<leemeng0x61> fcitx which is better
<leemeng0x61> rime sunpingyin or google
<xiejinggang> 有人吗？
<ubrl> xiejinggang:点点点.  13:21
<xiejinggang> 大家好
<ubrl> xiejinggang:点点点.  13:21
<xiejinggang> 来说话呀？
<xiejinggang> 说句话
<xiejinggang> -
<xiejinggang> -online
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m12IXhsnAACEKIMOtzIAALrDQDRqQgAAIRA615.gif 夫妻专用QQ
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 可以利用deb包制作相应的rpm包么？不使用转换工具，编写sepc打包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481574 因为可能有的软件只有deb的包，没有rpm的，就想尝试能不能从deb直接重新打包成rpm。因为包管理器不同所以库啊、依赖啊什么的肯定不一样。估计还有好多不
<^k^>  ─> 同点没有发现 要怎么弄？求帮帮忙啊！ 菜鸟一枚！ zz: thmxb — 2016-11-15 13:48
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何命令显示文件的"size on disk"而非"total size of file"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481575 如何命令显示文件的"size on disk"而非"total size of file"? 这两个是pcmanfm的文件属性显示的 有什么命令能显示"size on disk"? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-15 14:45
<onlylove> 这科学之子，真好奇宝宝，我要打他！
<Administra> hi
<ubrl> Administra:点点点.  19:08
<Administra> 大家好
<ubrl> Administra:点点点.  19:08
<Administra> \(^o^)/~
<jin7> 求助, bash脚本, 字符串怎么连接.
<jin7> 网上的做法
<jin7> $value1="home"
<jin7> $value2=${value1}"="
<jin7> echo $value2
<jin7> 不行.
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 中国海洋大学  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481577 青岛中国海洋大学新人报到 ！！对linux系统感兴趣的童鞋一起学啊，自学感觉不如一起学有动力感觉…… zz: suly — 2016-11-15 19:43
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-16
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 南昌航空大学  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481582 南昌航空大学E栋501，凌晨1.14报道，一起学习吧 --Vim 2016.11.16 zz: 小小熠 — 2016-11-16 1:13
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助:ubuntu16.04.1LTS外接显示器，字体发虚  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481584 系统:ubuntu16.04.1LTS 笔记本:dell 灵越5557 显示器: 飞利浦（Philips）193E1SB 19英寸LED背光宽屏液晶显示器 显卡:NVIDIA Geforce 930M+英特尔显卡 显示器接口:VGA+DVI 笔记本接口:HDMI 我使用HDMI-VGA
<^k^>  ─> 转换器接的显示器，分辨率设置正确，但显示器字体发虚，灰色线条基本看不清，白色的 …
<leetking> apt没法更新以及没法连接到源镜像。
<leetking> 目前我换了一个源，能正常更新下载软件了。但是firefox打开aliyun镜像还是出错，添加为aliyun的源就出现非安全连接错误。中科大ustc的源，刚开始能使用，突然就像服务器崩了一样没了响应，无论浏览器还是apt都没有响应。
<leetking> chromium打开baidu还是出现不安全连接被阻止
<leetking> 菊苣都在睡觉(°ー°〃)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13020.html 变化奇妙 : 鲁西契卡先生和朋友诺瓦克一杯又一杯地喝着烈酒,鲁西契卡深深地叹了一口气说:"你看,诺瓦克,生活里的变化真是奇妙无穷,过去呀,谁要是找对象,就得找好几年,而住宅呢,半小时内就找得到,现在是半小时内就能找到对象
<^k^>  ─> ,等住宅却要等无数年。"
<liangc> hello world
<IvanHo> 请问下，有人在用mojo::webqq的吗
<IvanHo> 怎样实现两个频道信息同步互传
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 系统启动后不显示输入法图标，也不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481585 我在virtual box里安装了ubuntu 16.10，启动后在右上角不显示输入法图标。在语言支持里，键盘输入法系统显示fcitx，我自己还安装了搜狗输入法。从网上百度了这
<iamfredn1> jin7 VALUE2="${VALUE1}=xxxx"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 文件管理器打开“最近使用”目录出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481586 一点“最近使用”目录就弹框打不开，求教各位大佬怎么解决。 zz: xiaoyi1972 — 2016-11-16 13:31
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc电子表格输入的公式函数如何才能生效运算？另：如何为每个单元的字符前添加一个字母A？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481587 LibreOffice Calc电子表格三个问题： （1）输入的公式函数如何才能生效运算？ 输入等于号和公式后，
<dwl301> ubuntu server安装过程能否通过vnc等方式远程查看？
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 在ubuntu中安装deepin移植的windows的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481588 深度Linux与CodeWeavers公司合作，在deepin系统中内置了crossover软件。 【注意】 目前定制版绑定了DDE桌面环境，不能再其它发行版上正常使用。 在ubuntu系统上安装crossover需要 购买 ，单价为
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 在ubuntu中安装deepin移植的windows的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481588 深度Linux与CodeWeavers公司合作，在deepin系统中内置了crossover软件。 【注意】 目前定制版绑定了DDE桌面环境，不能再其它发行版上正常使用。 在ubuntu系统上安装crossover需要 购买 ，单价为
<IvanHo> 怎样实现两个频道的消息同步啊各位亲
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm使用主机infiniband网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481590 在kvm上起了一个ubuntu14.04的虚拟机，想要使用主机的infiniband网卡通信，需要使用SR-IOV技术，但是我的bios里面没有SR-IOV这一项，意味着我的机器不支持SR-IOV？ 如果没有SR-IOV可以使用其他方法使用
<^k^>  ─> 主机的infiniband网卡吗？ zz: jdbyzfhy — 2016-11-16 16:47
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10和linux双系统，linux下无法挂在win分区的奇怪问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481591 装了双系统，win10+linux mint。 现在的问题是：只要我启动过win10，打开过分区磁盘，回到linux下就无法挂在nfts分区。错误提示如下： Code: Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/je
<^k^>  ─> rry/system: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda4" "/media/jer …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox打开aliyun镜像被重置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481592 访问aliyun镜像和www.vimer.cn出现连接被重置。 目前发现这两个网站是的，也不排除其他网站还有类似情况。 并且添加mirrors.aliyun.com为系统源，会出现没法更新软件错误（非安全连接） 看数据包
<^k^>  ─> 发现被服务器发送一个tcp的rst包，断开了连接。 我系统：ubuntu 16.04 LTS (从14.04.2LTS升级上 …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 安了WINEQQ 如何用它的wine运行其他程序呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481593 安了WINEQQ 如何用它的wine运行其他程序呢 目前已经装不上 wine了 说是wine-development 什么不能被安装 我想就是有了wineqq的缘故 dpkg --purge remove XXX 还是不行 wine-development 什么不能被安装
<^k^>  ─> 发现太多残留 我没太多的自信把这些都删除了 就想：动用它的wine来运行其他的exe 但是 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 美国掉线！当DDoS能够“禁言”一个超级大国  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481594 我又来发旧闻了 [urlhttp://www.oschina.net/news/78320/when-ddos-can-keep-a-country-silence]美国掉线！当DDoS能够“禁言”一个超级大国[/url] 后续 造成美国断网的“凶手论坛”终于关闭了 DDoS 版块
<^k^>  ─> zz: onlylove — 2016-11-16 21:15
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助,ubuntu14.04安装时无法检测到win10[UEFI+GBT+SSD+U盘安装]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481595 主要问题 ： U盘安装时ubuntu无法检测到已经安装好的win10系统，即没有安装windows双系统选项；选择其他选项，进入分区页面之后可以读取所有硬盘分区情况，空闲
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-17
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 从服务器获取共享列表失败：拒绝连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481598 使用文件管理器连接本机的samba： 路径栏里填写：smb://127.0.0.1 报错：从服务器获取共享列表失败：拒绝连接 zz: sincos2007 — 2016-11-17 3:10
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • “软件和更新”中的backports是什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481599 在“软件和更新”选项中，这个backports被说明为“不支持的更新”。这些描述仍然让我很迷茫，backports更新究竟意味着什么？有明白人给讲一下吧 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-11-17 8:
<^k^>  ─> 45
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 因为需要，学校给我一台辣鸡服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481600 服务器是raid5，我安装ubuntu server14.04，然而安装到grub的时候报错，说发生严重错误 后来查了文档才发现 说，/boot不能挂载在raid级别大于1的raid上，因为服务器有3块250GB硬盘，
<^k^>  ─> 然后我做了一个raid1,一个raid0，但貌似还是不会装grub 还有一些不知名的问题，BIOS设置boo …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu分区后，Windows启动没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481602 这两天折腾系统， 搞不定了。 我是win10下装的15.04Ubuntu，这两天犯浑， upgrade了，结果， sda4就没有空间了， 然后就找了16.04的USB Live CD 调整了sda4的分区， 然后一不小心就upgrade到16.10了， 现在
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu浏览器咋样才能输入汉字？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481603 系统，16.04 输入法在火狐浏览器表现正常，在ubuntu浏览器中却不正常，无法输入汉字，只能输入英文。 譬如，用百度时，只能从文本编辑器里把汉字复制过来。 请赐教。谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢。 zz: yw3008 — 2016-11-17 10:06
<ubuntu__> ls
<ubuntu__> 大家好啊
<ubrl> ubuntu__:点点点.  10:49
<ubuntu__> 好久没有回来了
<ubuntu__> 嘿嘿
<ubuntu__> ad在么？
<zwindl> ad 是谁？
<perr> piapiapia
<jetsoX> 刚刚回来了
<jetsoX> 好久没有用irc聊天了
<jetsoX> 你们都在干嘛呢？
<zwindl> 看你改名
<jetsoX> zwindl ad是管理员
<zwindl> jetsoX: 。。。
<jetsoX> 刚刚改好名字
<jetsoX> 呢
<jetsoX> 恩
<jetsoX> 你们用的是什么平台？
<jetsoX> 我用的arm平台
<onlylove> 《微软加入Linux基金会》,《Google加入.Net基金会》
<onlylove> 疯了，都疯了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50400
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Google加入微软的.NET基金会
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50399
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 微软加入Linux基金会
<jetsoX> 怎么没人说话？
<zwindl> onlylove: 坐等用 asp.net 写的 Google 搜索
<onlylove> zwindl: 不应该等golang写的.net么
<zwindl> onlylove: …很强
<zwindl> .get
<zwindl> 可以等一等
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • ubuntu budgie左侧的dock可以设置吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481604 上周在论坛里看到有人介绍budgie，于是在虚拟机里安装了。感觉还可以。 但是左侧的dock，我希望不被隐藏，也不被其他应用程序窗口遮挡，或者遮挡其他应用程序。就是说，在桌面这
<^k^>  ─> 个dock就像panel一样，是其他应用程序窗口的默认边界。 怎么实现呢？ zz: 百草谷居士 — …
<hceasy> 有人在godaddy注册域名么.
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python 字典赋值如果是日期怎么表示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481605 python 字典赋值如果是日期怎么表示？ 例：keys:values 问： 如果是这样的话怎么办呢？ 张三：2000.01.01.12：00出生 目的：调用张三就出现他的出生时间。 zz: 九天星 — 2016-11-17 11:45
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Chrom而在使用时偶尔会闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481606 屏幕分辨率2560*1440，核心显卡，I5-6300U自带。 使用chrome的时候，经常在地址栏附近有闪烁。一开始怀疑是高分屏问题，但是网上查了一下，都说显卡问题，要升级驱动，然而核显如何升级驱
<^k^>  ─> 动呢？ chrome版本54.0.2840.100 (64-bit) 谢谢 zz: jerry79 — 2016-11-17 11:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 西门子PLC——S7200/300/400 PLC培训、 S71200PLC编程与应用培训和企业内训  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481607 新疆博识通公司培训地点：每月在全国各地巡回开课 参加人员：石油、化工、机械制造、电力、冶金、卷烟、供排水、钢铁、水泥、矿山
<^k^>  ─> 、纺织、建材、造纸、饮食加工等领域从事电气、控制领域专业技术和管理人员。 提供 …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine1.9.23能用的InstMsiW.exe  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481608 wine1.9.23能用的InstMsiW.exe 安装是wine不能自动下载，估计是微软服务器的原因，在网上找了很多放到缓存里面，wine安装的时候都效验不通过，麻烦那位有这个文件wine19.23能用的InstMsiW.exe发一份给我，
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 138388513@qq.com zz: 138388513 — 2016-11-17 14:09
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 怎么安装下载的主题呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481610 我下载了格式为7.zip的主题，解压缩后放入usr/share/themes文件夹中，美化工具里面并没有这个主题，请问应该怎么处理呢，谢谢 zz: pkuout — 2016-11-17 16:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 温泉浴 : 一位风湿性病患者问经理:"这里的泉水是否对身体好处?洗过温泉浴我的病会减轻吗?" "我举个例子,"经理说,"去年夏天来了个老头,身体僵硬得要坐轮椅,他在这里住了1个月,没付帐就骑自行车溜了！ "
<sssmmm> 请问图形界面挂了，怎么才能进去
<sssmmm> tty能进，但是会跳到图形界面，图形界面一些配置低被我删了文件，现在只出现一个点
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 网易云音乐无法显示图片  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481611 Ubuntu16.04 64位版的网易云音乐无法加载图片，不是网络原因，重新卸载安装也没有用，不知道有谁遇到过这种问题没有？求指导 zz: wlfeng — 2016-11-17 19:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 问一个kchmviewer的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481612 新的kchmviewer直接通过双击打开Chm文件不能正确识别中文路径，会出错，只能先打开程序，再在程序打开文件才正常，请问如何解决呢？ zz: cadbc — 2016-11-17 20:48
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • google和微软互相加入基金会  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481613 Google加入微软的.NET基金会 微软加入Linux基金会 微软加了linux基金会，还是白金会员，直接最高等级 zz: onlylove — 2016-11-17 21:26
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 发现tx好坑，原来smartqq的源代码是这样的（有接口！）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481614 Code:   CTYPE html> <script type="text/javascript">         speedTempCache["7832-22-1"]["2"] = Date.now();     </script>     <script src="http://pub.idqqimg.com/smartqq/js/mq.js?t=20151207"></script>  
<^k^>  ─>   <script src="http://codestar.alloyteam.com/1/js/console.ad.js"></script>     </body> </html> zz: <a href="http:/ …
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • pyinstaller如何将多个不同类型的文件打包成exe？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481616 见附图，我有一个python项目，里面有多个不同类型的文件和目录，不仅包含py文件，还有ini文件及临时目录，其中，主文件是bot.py。 选区_093.png 在网上搜了一大圈，只发现单个
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-18
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 如果有一天 Ubuntu 可以連線 Microsoft SQL Server ...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481618 如果有一天 Ubuntu 可以連線 Microsoft SQL Server ... http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonica ... 0275.shtml Canonical Announces the Public Preview of Microsoft SQL Server on Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-11-18 9:44
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps无法在16.10中安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481619 从wps网站下载的10.1.5672 a21版本，无法在ubuntu 16.10中安装。提示缺少libpng12-0 而在ubuntu 16.10中，只有libpng16-16 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-11-18 10:09
<netsnail> 哪里可以直接发图片
<netsnail> 类似parse2.org
<netsnail> 这样的
 * ooOO_OOoo 色大象呢
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 大象很久没来了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 看来这货是回家生孩子去了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<ooOO_OOoo>  iMadper 话说就来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 好久不见.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<onlylove> iMadper: 孩子多大了
<iMadper> onlylove: 25
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win7 x64 企业版 下U盘安装Ubuntu 没有反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481621 WP_20161118_001.jpg 选择第一个或者第二个后，左上角出现一个光标，一直闪。 WP_20161118_002.jpg 然后一直没有反应。 在论坛里搜了下，和下面这个帖子描述的基本一致，不过并没有解
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 你在rh几年了?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 3年半了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 四年就该senior了吧?  cc ccui
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 切，老板又没在
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 羡慕能经常wfh的
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你tm不是经常wfh嘛????
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拉ccui来这个频道啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 擦，有不能天天wfh
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你拉来了, 我立马跟ccui说你得升senior + Work From Xi'an
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我没那本事拉她来这里
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 老板一天天忙的
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 羡慕 wfh
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你也不是没本事, 你是不敢. 不然你发个邮件给ccui说, please join #ubuntu-cn @ irc.freenode.net
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 来, 让哥虐你一盘?
<MangHuoEr> 吼啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 我在下载国服 client
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 吼啊
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 多少了?
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 你别上班时下载啊. 多占用带宽.
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 32%
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 你先搜房间看看
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 更新
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 8mb/s
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 这次更新好大啊
<MangHuoEr> 对，但是没有 changelog
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 搜不到
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 你开上海房间啊?
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 是的
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 搜不到, 拉我进去
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper|Busy: MangHuoEr 羡慕你们这帮人！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！ubuntu16.04 update出现下面错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481622 获取:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease [247 kB] 获取:2 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [95.7 kB] 命中:3 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily InRelease 获取:4 http://cn.archive.u
<^k^>  ─> buntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [94.5 kB] <
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 吃饭去了
<MangHuoEr> 忘取消了
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 取消啥?
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 会玩啊你，补刀斧了都
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 是啊.
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 毕竟取消限制了
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 溅射出去的没有补刀斧的附加伤害
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 肯定有啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Busy: 没有你为啥买
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 只是跟其他英雄一样方便补刀
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 你自己google查
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: http://dota2.178.com/201406/196558659934_6.html
<ubrl> Madper|Busy: ⇪ 科普计划 DOTA中常见误区：一定有你不知道的 -178Dota2官网合作主题站
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 还不信?
<MangHuoEr> 测试了一下，对小兵确实没有
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: .
<Madper|Busy> MangHuoEr: 这回信了?
<xiaozhuai> 什么鬼
<huntxu> Madper|Busy: 上班打机！
<madper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔
<madper> huntxu: 好久不见.
<huntxu> madper: 那是你少来了
<madper> huntxu: 最近忙啊
<IsoaSFlus> madper: 前辈好久不见
<madper> IsoaSFlus: 好久不见~  :-)
<huntxu> madper: 上班打机还忙。。。
<madper> huntxu: 你这话我就不爱听了!
<madper> huntxu: 燃烧军团大举入侵, 艾泽拉斯危在旦夕! 我能不忙嘛????
<huntxu> ....
<madper> huntxu: 我是在拯救你们啊, 愚蠢的人类!
<madper> MangHuoEr: ^^
<IsoaSFlus> madper: 你们上班还能打wow?
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 对啊，我们在拯救人类
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 【资源】移植了一些常见的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481623 目前wine软件的移植方法散落大各个论坛，许多过时的方法到处转载。 一些行之有效的方法往往没有写明原理，而发帖人也知之甚少。 我把常见软件移植方法记录在下面维基页面 http://wiki.
<madper> MangHuoEr: 来, 再拯救一把人类?
<ooOO_OOoo> madper: 你那个哥们确定是 85 年的 ？ [:怀疑脸:]
<madper> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊. 真的是.
<madper> ooOO_OOoo: sigh...
<ooOO_OOoo> madper: 哈哈 。好吧， 很可爱的孩子
<madper> ooOO_OOoo: sigh....
<MangHuoEr> madper: 回来了
<MangHuoEr> madper: 开？
<madper> MangHuoEr: .
<onlylove> madper: 刚刚问得是你的孩子，不是你多大了，因为你来之前，首席说你生孩子去了
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Vmware Tools安装过程，vmhgfs编译出错，共享文件夹不可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481624 我想设置 VM里的Ubuntu和Windows共享文件夹，于是安装VM-TOOLS，结果出现了这个错误： Code: /tmp/modconfig-SBioIh/vmhgfs-only/filesystem.c: In function ‘HgfsInitSuperInfo’
<^k^>  ─> : /tmp/modconfig-SBioIh/vmhgfs-only/filesystem.c:234:15: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘uid_t …
<memyself> 打印机驱动怎么装啊？
<\u> madper: 生孩子去了？
<madper> \u: 不信谣不传谣
<onlylove> madper: 没有传谣，事实 cc \u
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席快来证明下
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove:  什么？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 哦，难道 madper 不是去造人去了？！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 大象去生孩子不是你说的么，madper说你造谣
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: .. 他不承认就没办法了。 :-|
<\u> madper: 上下文我只看了几行，抱歉
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • myubuntu mate 16.10 amd64 私人打包版[mate桌面预览版本]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481625 帖主本来是不打算学习mate桌面环境的，但是鉴于ubuntu下一代桌面环境前途尚不明朗，在轻量级桌面中选来选去，也就mate感觉还不错。严格来说mate是非现代桌面环境，并
<madper> \u: 没事, 不过我确实结婚了
<madper> \u: 在美帝?
<madper> \u
<madper> \u: 这么早就起来了?
<MangHuoEr> madper: 还救国么
<MangHuoEr> 尽力挽救一下了过周末去吧
<madper> MangHuoEr: .
<madper> MangHuoEr: 刚没看电脑. 差点儿睡着...
<MangHuoEr> madper: hao
<madper> MangHuoEr: 拉我进去
<MangHuoEr> 你已经进来了
<madper> MangHuoEr: 没有啊啊
<madper> MangHuoEr: 好了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32238.html 被迫自卫 : 两个爱尔兰人在谈论家庭问题。其中一个正夸耀他自己从未为难过他的7个儿子。 "是的,确实是这样,"他一脸的自豪,"他们简直是世界上最幸福的孩子,你知道,我从未对他们施以暴力,除非我被迫自卫时。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • thinkpad l421无法安装ubuntu lubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481626 thinkpad l421无法安装ubuntu lubuntu 安ubuntu16.4.1 黑屏 看不见 安lubuntu能看见一点点 几乎看不见 也无法安装 怎么办 zz: 3427443418 — 2016-11-18 18:42
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装Arch是卸载原有Ubuntu问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481627 本人计算机为EFI+GPT引导的，先装的win10系统，然后再加装Ubuntu16.04，现在我想将Ubuntu卸载换成ArchLinux时遇到一些问题，安装win10时分出的ESP大小只有100MiB，安装Ubuntu后用Grub2来引导双系统，假
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHoKIVobfAADdiQ5Nv18AAMY5gJxJuwAAN2h053.jpg 酷炫龙虾车
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求助UBUNTU安装在U盘后不插U盘连win也进不去了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481629 大神们好，我本机是win10系统，将ubuntu安装在U盘上后，变成不插U盘连win都进不去，插上U盘才有引导，我该怎么做才能是想用ubuntu的时候插U盘，不想用的时候直接进win zz:
<^k^>  ─> boomfish — 2016-11-19 0:56
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-19
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu16.04出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481630 虚拟机中硬盘安装ubuntu16.04正常，在G31主板，CPUE5300，3G内存的xp系统的实体机上安装失败。引导安装都是用grubdos4，实体机中卡在启动安装程序busybox界面，提示信息找不到ubuntu映像，grubdos4的menu.
<^k^>  ─> lst中是 title install ubuntu root (hd0,5) kernel (hd0,5)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso ro quiet …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 无法连接到隐藏的wifi网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481631 当无限路由器设置成wifi信号可见的时候，能够正常连接并使用。 但是设置成隐藏信号，用ubuntu连接都连接不上这个wifi。 求大家指点！谢谢！ zz: DeanZh — 2016-11-19 11:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 死人不是我 :     两个砍柴人敲林中小屋的门。    "您好。"    "您好。"屋主人回答道。    "我们刚才在林中发现了一具尸体,我们担心会是您呢?"    "甚么样的呢?"    "跟您的身材差不多。"    "是穿红色法兰绒衬衫吗?"    "不是,是深棕色的。"   
<^k^>  ─>  "那么说,谢天谢地,他不是我。"
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • ubuntu16.04的gcc的错误提示如何换成中文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481632 如题，谢谢 zz: H奇点 — 2016-11-19 15:29
<bibiha> hi
<ubrl> bibiha:点点点.  15:52
<bibiha> 沒人啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 新人求助 x220 安装 16.01版本 ，鼠标无法识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481633 求助，小弟在x220笔记本上安装了 16。01版本的系统，在登录界面 小红点和鼠标都能用，但是正常加载后USB上的鼠标无法使用，小红点可以，求大神帮忙解决下 z
<^k^>  ─> z: a26816523 — 2016-11-19 15:32
<bibiha> 論龜腚
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • linux中用IRC聊QQ  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481634 原帖在： https://www.douban.com/note/592778849/ 先看图两张：图在原帖子里，不搬运了。 想在linux里使用QQ，目前只有两个方法，一是wineqq，缺点是少量的功能不可用，并且占用资源比较多。还有一种就是用webqq。 现在
<^k^>  ─> 这里说的是第三种方法--mojo-webqq。 mojo-webqq项目主页在： https://github.com/sjdy521/Mojo-Webqq 详 …
<bibiha> 有人吗?
<ubrl> bibiha:点点点.  17:26
<zwindl> …
<zwindl> 测试
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  17:32
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 换了GTX1080以后，总显示HDMI超出工作范围频率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481635 换了GTX1080以后，总显示HDMI超出工作范围频率，哪怕是从新安装都不行，到了安装界面，闪一下，就又显示HDMI超出工作范围频率，就一直黑屏了！！！求助呀！！！！！！！！
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: Bruce公爵 — 2016-11-19 17:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 想请问软件和更新里的ubuntu软件和其他软件有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481637 小弟用的是ubuntu16.04,请问设置里的软件和更新的ubuntu软件和其他软件有什么区别。它们所用的源又有什么区别？ zz: Yehua_Zhang — 2016-11-19 18:54
<xhw> 各位大神 ：ubuntu16.04 无法挂起 ，怎么解决！百度说是内核bug，有没有patch
<xhw> ？
<zwindl> xhw: 自己编译一个
<xhw> 没找到patch
<zwindl> xhw: 不用 patch 吧…内核选项的问题？
<zwindl> 等等…挂起…我以为你说休眠
<zwindl> 忽略我
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 来个抓图Unity 7.4.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481638 新人发帖，多多关照!! zz: bailing816 — 2016-11-19 20:24
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 新手求教，装完16.04画面卡的像放幻灯片怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481639 Dell笔记本，i5-7200,8GB RAM，Intel集成显卡HD 620 问题：任何操作都非常卡，像在放幻灯片一帧一帧的 在关于本机里，显卡显示的是：gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe 在额外驱动里，有一个未
<^k^>  ─> 知的设备 应该是显卡驱动的问题，新手，麻烦大家可以告诉我该怎么操作，谢谢 369734806 …
<cece_> hi
<ubrl> cece_:点点点.  22:43
<zwindl> hi
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  23:08
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 过往没有DKMS的那时，驱动程序的安装是不是很麻烦？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481640 就是可以自动安装驱动程序的DKMS。 Ubuntu貌似是直到Ubuntu 8.10才首度引入DKMS？ 当时貌似是每次更新内核（就算是升级已安装的内核，而不是安装新版本
<^k^>  ─> 的内核）后都要重新安装NVIDIA的驱动以及重新编译那些Linux系统默认没有的驱动？ zz: manam …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不识字 : 一天有一老头去买感冒药结果他不识字拿回家让他孙子给他念说到一天3粒"药效（要笑）24小时结果老头吃完就笑他孙子就问他你笑啥?老头说:你不是说要笑24小时吗?结果老头没一会就笑死了。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求助，让flash给愁死了，怎么安装呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481641 就是让flash给愁死了，试了几遍都没成功，好像有些方法都失效了。 16.04.1 16.10都怎么安装，没法看视频呀？ 求助 zz: wayoca — 2016-11-20 14:08
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • I CAN'T UPDATE ANYTHING ABOUT 16.10.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481642 I WANT INSTALL ONE CHINESE INPUT, BUT,IT SHOWS: david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4 [sudo] password for david: N: 略過 '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' 目錄的 'google-chrome.list.1' 檔案，因其
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • I CAN'T UPDATE ANYTHING ABOUT 16.10.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481643 I WANT INSTALL ONE CHINESE INPUT, BUT,IT SHOWS: david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4 [sudo] password for david: N: 略過 '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' 目錄的 'google-chrome.list.1' 檔案，因其
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • I CAN'T UPDATE ANYTHING ABOUT 16.10.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481644 I WANT INSTALL ONE CHINESE INPUT, BUT,IT SHOWS: david@david-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4 [sudo] password for david: N: 略過 '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' 目錄的 'google-chrome.list.1' 檔案，因其
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp在选择工具后，变为不选择任何工具的状态？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481645 我在toolbox中选择了一种工具后，想让鼠标进入一种没有选择任何工具的状态，请问，如何做到？ zz: whaha — 2016-11-20 15:31
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 想入手这款处理器，但是不知道4.4.0的内核是否支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481646 即将上市的i7-6930K, 想入手了，但是4.4.0的内核，我担心出问题。 zz: 仰望盼春 — 2016-11-20 16:09
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc电子表格如何查找内容是“以xxx起头”的单元格？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481647 LibreOffice Calc电子表格如何查找内容是“以xxx起头”的单元格？ 例如表格里有： 001234 111234 1234 1235 1236 221234 331234 我只想查找“以123起头”的单
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 问答小幽默 : 问:"全世界有几种人?" 答:"四种人:两张嘴的人（女人）；三条腿的人（男人）；两条腿一张嘴的的人（太监）；三条腿的女人（人妖）。" 问:"那有四条腿的是什么人?" 答:"外星人！ " 问:"一生下来就什么都知道的是什么人?" 答:"两种可能:第一种是怪婴
<^k^>  ─> ；第二种是第二个耶酥。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狮子和熊 : 狮子和熊同在两棵树下便便,之后在路过时发现狮子拉过的树比熊的长的高.熊无限感慨的说了一句富有哲理的话:狮子屎胜与熊便.
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-13
<cosinefunction> virtualbox-dkms 在 4.13.11-041311-generic 上装不上，有解没？
<cosinefunction> ？
 * harajuku PayPal账户里竟然还有35美元, 谁能帮我换成软妹币?
<harajuku> :qa
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐收PayPal美元么? 有几十美元余额放了好几年了没能变现...
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-14
<ubmt> 怎么我用chrome的cast功能投电视不行啊，这个功能有用？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-15
<t3h> 你好
<thenwhat> > Time.now
<ubrl> thenwhat: 2017-11-15 06:59:01 +0000 => https://eval.in/900276
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-16
<BuGoNee> 现在想在国内买比特币该如何操作啊
<hexiang> quit
<SmallWhite> whois ejy
<noobird> part
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-17
<tomahawk> it's bad being confuscious computer
<nadja1986> 有人吗
<ubrl> nadja1986:点点点.  00:05
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。
<zhujining> ?
<zhujining> ?????
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-18
<Isolde> 早上好
<archlinuxer> ????
<tomahawk> i do not like being 4000 Mt. Sinai and am Confuscious computer too many times as soul
<tomahawk> not 4000 but more than 6000
<tomahawk> 60000
<tomahawk> not sandpit, but pain
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-12
<ice_walk> quit
<n35xdxb0> 你好
<abineQ> ^_^
<abineQ> 我回来啦
<abineQ> 你们还好么？
<abineQ> 怎么没有人说话
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-13
<abineQ> 晕倒
<rain> hello
<ubrl> rain:点点点.  15:55
<rain> 有人吗
<ubrl> rain:点点点.  15:56
<rain> 第一次使用hexchat
<rhzme[m]> 有人，然后呢？
<rain> 能发图片吗？这个软件
<rhzme[m]> 你试试不就知道了
<rain> 你个大猪蹄子
<abineQ> 准备吃饭了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-14
<hhheei> hi
<ubrl> hhheei:点点点.  16:02
<hhheei> ubrl:suqi
<ubrl> hhheei, 休息一下..  16:03
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-15
<daf3707> ?
<tesrfhhh[m]> 我来自非洲
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
<pf> How to start testing ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-16
<demo> ......
<andyhuzhill> isn't ubuntu touch dead?
<rabbitear_sdf> http://bluebox.securityrabbit.com:8000
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ type=audio/ogg
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-18
<Huahua> 所以嘛
